#kubuntu 2005-10-03
<str> hi
<BlankB> sup?
<`Nomad> Hi
<BlankB> sup?
<`Nomad> I'm looking for suggestion sof how to get an update of the files on our website..I have 99% of it down, with wget..  Is there a better way to get the differences as they are put up?  I'm loking into curl now..
<gdh> rsync 
<ph8> rsync?
<BlankB> yeah rsync
<gdh> that's precisely what rsync is for
<nalioth> `Nomad: wget with the -noclobber or -changed attributes only will do it
<`Nomad> shoot..
<nalioth> either way
<`Nomad> thanks,., How coudk I forget
<`Nomad> man, spend 1 year away from UNIX and see what happens..
<`Nomad> thanks guys
<`Nomad> and girls
<`Nomad> oh wait.. don't both machines need to be runnign rsync?
<gdh> yis
<gdh> and some compatible transport, usually ssh
<`Nomad> I need to bring down from a win2003 server :(
<`Nomad> wget -noclobber
<`Nomad> going to try it
<nalioth> `Nomad: if you read "wget --help" you'll get lots of cool settings
<gdh> just do an md5sum of both local + remote afterwards...
<nalioth> `Nomad: and i believe there is a setting for "only get changed-attribute-files" or something
<`Nomad> thanks
<nalioth> wget is also very handy for mirroring websites
<Hydrogen> and getting your own copy of the internet!
<Hydrogen> wget -R --follow-links www.google.com
<Hydrogen> :P
<gdh> :)
<nalioth> `Nomad: yes, make sure you use -np  (no parent) or you'll fill your HD quickly
<`Nomad> -np?  what is the parnt in this case..?
<`Nomad> I'm looking at using this:  wget --mirror -p -P ./backup_dir ftp://user:pass@mysite.com
<`Nomad> since I already have it down mostly, I shoudl add -nc
<`Nomad> ?
<nalioth> lemme look for the changed=attribute thing
<badbear> i've installed enlightenment, how could i integrate kde login with enlightenment?
<nalioth> `Nomad: is your ftp multilevel or flat?
<`Nomad> you mean folder depth?
<`Nomad> or multi-thread?
<nalioth> `Nomad: folder depth
<troy> hey, does anyone know the python module name that will make 'import gtk' not fail :)
<`Nomad> yes, goes deep enough
<troy> and what it's called in the breezy packages?
<nalioth> badbear: you should have a sessions menu to look at
<nalioth> `Nomad: then use -r (recursive) and -N (timestamp, newer files than local are only d/l)
<badbear> yes, but enlightenment doesn't appear
<nalioth> badbear: there is a forum article on that, but idk the URL
<nalioth> badbear: if you'll bear with me a second, i'll give ya the fix
<badbear> don't worry, if u can help me
<badbear> i can wait
<badbear> tnks a lot
<`Nomad> yes. true
<nalioth> badbear: are you familiar with *nix? and the terminal?
<`Nomad> Yes, working beautifully, much faster :)
<`Nomad> Thanks a lot nalioth..
* nalioth is a wget king.. .. ..
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> Thanks again, I'm off to rest my tired brain, been a long week :)
<badbear> nalioth, more or less?
<gdh> long week.. but it's only Tuesday..
<badbear> some guy told me to stop kdm and the restart de enlightenment
<badbear> but i try to do what he said, and i couldn't do it
<str> Hi..
<nalioth> badbear: ok. open READ ONLY /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<badbear> when i try enlightenment, it askes me for an X server, if i don't remember it well
<str> what was that site about installing breezy.... it said something about what to remove and stuff like that..
<badbear> okey i'll do it
<str> anyone remembers that?
<nalioth> badbear: now open using sudo a new text editor
<str> thanks ubotu 
<badbear> okey, i'ts already open
<badbear> but i don't anything like thata, just a property name and comment in different languages
<nalioth> badbear: copy the kde desktop first 4 lines into your new root text editor
<badbear> encoding, type, exec, tryexec? those ones?
<nalioth> from [desktop Entry]  to include Exec=
<badbear> yes
<badbear> it's already copied
<nalioth> badbear: in your root text editor change the values from startkde, to 'enlightenment'
<badbear> it's done
<badbear> where do i sabe it? in the same directory?
<nalioth> badbear: save it AS "enlightenment.desktop" in /usr/share/xsessions
<badbear> perfect
<badbear> that's all?
<nalioth> badbear: log out and see your new login option (under sessions)
<badbear> okey, i'm gonna try it right now
<badbear> i really appreciate u'r help an patience :P thnks
<chavo> nalioth, the kdm desktop files are in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions aren't they?
<nalioth> chavo: the sessions menu is tied into /usr/share/xsessions/
<nalioth> chavo: from the login screen
<chavo> for kdm?
<nalioth> chavo: iow, i have no idea what you're talking about
<chavo> nvm
<nalioth> i'm only familiar with the login window sessions settings
<jsubl2> kdmrc:# Default is "/usr/share/xsessions,/usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions"
<chavo> ahh ok
<chavo> I know it puts all of it's defaults into ,/usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions
<jsubl2> i had no idea but figured it was in the kdmrc file
<jsubl2> so anyone read KDE 4 promises radical changes to the free desktop
<Hydrogen> yea
<jsubl2> some pretty cool look stuff.  the comments at osnews have some screenies links buried in there
<Drakeson> how can I enable svn:// protocol in konqueror?
<Tm_T> :/
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, what mp3 players do you prefer? looking for a good one
<crimsun> software? amarok. totem-xine. xfmedia.
<crimsun> try amarok.
<Fiyawerx> hmm, anyone have an issue where their sound id super quiet up to about 80%?
<Fiyawerx> at 80 it sounds about normal
<crimsun> some chipsets need 'External Amplifier' unmuted, others need it muted.
<crimsun> it's a real mess
<jsubl2> for mp3 support you have to install akode-mpeg i believe.. then try amork
<Fiyawerx> i can hear it, just sounds quiet, hmm
<Fiyawerx> ah i think its the PCM setting under mixer
<Fiyawerx> it was down real low
<crimsun> yeah, you need to adjust both PCM and Master on most chipsets
<crimsun> make sure Master is lower than 80% usually
<Fiyawerx> yep, that did it, awesome
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> PCM is less than 80%
<Fiyawerx> pcm around 60, master around 50, and amarok around 50 and it sounds fine for me :)
<Tm_T> I'm stuck in console :p
<Fiyawerx> hmm, anyone know of an easy way to get my laptop volume buttons to control the real volume?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: why?  console's fun!
<Fiyawerx> btw, breezy is working great on my latitude laptop
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> =)
<Hobbsee> why are you stuck in the console?
<Tm_T> well, in boot, X is started... and closed
<Tm_T> no errors in log
<Hobbsee> darn...and startx or sudo startx doesnt work?
<Fiyawerx> ah hmm looks like i need to map my keyboard keys 
<Tm_T> propably neither
<Tm_T> aaaah!
<Hobbsee> after that, i'd have no clue, and scream and run away
<Tm_T> found error
<Tm_T> font path is fucked
<Hobbsee> fun...change the font path?
<Tm_T> symlink
<Tm_T> just need to know what :p
<Tm_T> I think I'll get it
<Tm_T> looks like it's common problem
<Fiyawerx> oh, sweet, win shortcuts work with amarok when its minimized
<cyne> how do i get amaroK to catalog music on my samba share?
<cyne> Fiyawerx: what do you mean?
<jmg> anyone see a bug in lilo/udev?
<jmg> device-mapper ioctl cmd 12 failed: No such device or address
<jmg> Fatal: device-mapper: dm_task_run(DM_DEVICE_TABLE) failed
<StR> Hi !
<StR_breezy_kde3> I'm having problems with kdm..
<StR_breezy_kde3> it does not start after /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<StR_breezy_kde3> it dies without any comments...
<jmg> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2600
<Tm_T> :/
<StR> Hi again all!
<Hobbsee> hi StR
<Phily> hi StR r u from Germany
<Fiyawerx> hmm, thats neat
<Fiyawerx> running a gnome session on one console and kde in another
<Phily> Fiyawerx: do u have a screen shot
<StR> Phily: nope... from Guatemala
* StR thinks not many people know where Guatemala is...
<Fiyawerx> Phily: maybe i said that wrong, i meant it like, ctrl-alt-f7 is my kde desktop, but if i hit ctrl-alt-f8 its my gnome desktop
<StR> Phily: aber ich spreche deutch... ein bischen...
<Phily> Fiyawerx: ok does opengl work on bith x screen
<Phily> StR: nope Francais ou English
<Fiyawerx> Phily: no clue
<StR> Phily: ohh.. sorry
<StR> so.... anyone here has already seen usplahs?
<StR> usplash?
<Fiyawerx> brb
<Phily> Fiyawerx: Where di you learn german if u r from Guatemala
<Fiyawerx> I'm not
<Fiyawerx> that was someone else
<Fiyawerx> I'm from upstate NY
<Phily> StR: : Where di you learn german if u r from Guatemala
<Phily> oops tab too quickly
<StR> Phily: in the German school here in Guatemala
<StR> Phily: thanks for asking  ;)
<Phily> StR: makes sense
<Phily> Fiya_Brb: Want to see something weird i'm running xp and cygwin xorg logged into my linux main box and running vnc to my xp boox!
<Phily> Fiya_Brb: How to make good use of a network (actually useless)
<god-zero> Phily: Don't do that, the computer gods frown on using a linux box as a lowly loop back device
<Phily> god-zero: I was experimenting
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> ok, please help me :p
<Tm_T> it's F*ing font issue with breezy&xorg
<StR> anyone has allready seen the usplash?
<god-zero> Tm_T: I don't know how to help, but I'm running breezy... can I post a .conf or something for you?
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't have xfs?!
<StR> god-zero: have you seen breezy?
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> god-zero: thanks anyway
<Phily> no breezy for my stable system!
<god-zero> running kubuntu breezy kde3.5 Beta1
<Phily> god-zero: any major change in kde3.5
<god-zero> yes, but video is a prob, if you overlay anything other that the mouse over a window the thing comes to a screaching halt
<Tm_T> god-zero: you got that font prob?
<god-zero> mostly nice ease of use tweeks, no real big changes
<Tm_T> had
<Tm_T> anyway
<god-zero> no font prob, but x gives some non-show-stopping errors
<Tm_T> have to say, strange
<Hobbsee> 3.5's nice - i like being able to drag and drop windows on differnet virtual desktops
<god-zero> the pager is where I thought it should have been a year ago. iconified windows, drag-n-drop, nice popup list
<god-zero> has anybody used kat yet?
<Phily> god-zero: kat or kate
<jsubl2> how about adept
<Phily> god-zero: i'll be back
<god-zero> kat, like beagle desktop search
<god-zero> adept's ugly as sin.
<jsubl2> beats kynaptic
<jsubl2> imho
<Phily> sypnaptic is nice
<god-zero> synaptic's still my choice once it's customized... but kde intigration would be nice
<jsubl2> yeah with gtk overhead
<Tm_T> god-zero: hmm how about your xorg.conf? use pastebin :)
<Tm_T> my choice is apt
<Phily> jsubl2: system speed with gtk is never an  issue for me
<jsubl2> i like a consistent look and feel.. not about speed
<Tm_T> I like easy and powerful use
<sproingie> nothing yet beats aptitude
<Tm_T> apt!
<god-zero> Tm_t: ignore the commented lines  http://pastebin.com/376444
<Tm_T> god-zero: I will ;)
<jsubl2> aptitude.. isn't that the curses based version
<sproingie> yep
<god-zero> trying to get window compositing on my ati
<jsubl2> after the install all i normally do is search anyway... so adept is working and improvement over kynaptic
<Tm_T> god-zero: well, I've been playing with xorg.conf too much :p
<jsubl2> for me
<sproingie> may be curses but it's still more flexible and powerful than synaptic
<jsubl2> i don't mind using apt... but never use aptitude
<sproingie> biggest flaw aptitude has is it can't search descriptions
<sproingie> but for navigating through dependencies, it's terrific
<Tm_T> god-zero: font section is the issue here now, sometings fucked
<jsubl2> course that is the great thing about this distro... a tool for each preference :)
<god-zero> Tm_t: ya, I read your earlier posts.
<cyne> i'm trying to install flash player for Konqueror -- the installer is asking me where the Konqueror directory is.. what do i do?
<jsubl2> cyne: you can put it anywhere.. then in the konq plugins section you just tell it where you put it
<cyne> jsubl2: thanks!
<jsubl2> as a matter of fact.. i put it in .mozilla/flash cause i did not want konq to use any of the other ns plugins
<nalioth> cyne: install it for mozilla, then point konq at it
<nalioth> cyne: that way all your browsers present and future can use it
<jsubl2> some ns plugins seem to cause konq to crash.. for instance i have terrible luck with realplayer 10 plugins crashing konq
<cyne> i tried to put it anywhere like /home/cyne but it doesn't work
<cyne> it says that it's not a valid installation directory
<jsubl2> put it in /usr/lib/mozzilla-firefox
<jsubl2> put it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<jsubl2> i like to watch videos off of cnn.com and konq seems picky.  but if careful the site does work
<cyne> i tried that
<cyne> it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<cyne> maybe the latest flash is very picky
<jsubl2> what version
<jsubl2> i have installed version 7
<cyne> 7.0.25.0
<cyne> May 2004
<nalioth> cyne: try /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<cyne> ok
<nalioth> cyne: if put there, every gecko browser on your system will use it
<jsubl2> mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins            then install it there
<jsubl2> nalioth is right
<jsubl2> as always
<jsubl2> mkdir -p /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jsubl2> sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<nalioth> jsubl2: not always, i just sit on my hands when they want to type wrong stuff
<jsubl2> lol
<jsubl2> i always forget with a straight kubuntu install which of those dirs exist
<nalioth> jsubl2: nothing is convenient
<jsubl2> i do use kubuntu.. that way i get a nice kde without installing all of the gnome shit
<cyne> hmmm so jsubl2 
<jsubl2> kde preserved some of the old nix things that  were popular with us old nix bigots like me
<jsubl2> sooooooooooo cyne
<cyne> do you mean /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<nalioth> jsubl2: i use the best tool for the job
<jsubl2> either
<jsubl2> me too
<nalioth> cyne: mozilla
<cyne> because i tried mozilla-firefox and it brings up the same error
<cyne> i will try the other one
<jsubl2> but... i normally use kde apps as the front end
<nalioth> all gecko browsers will read the /mozilla/plugins dir
<cyne> nic
<cyne> nice
<jsubl2> occasionally i do use firefox.. that is a gtk app and real occasionally gaim
<nalioth> jsubl2: i'd be happy with console only
<jsubl2> not me
<nalioth> firefox imho sux, i use galeon and kazehakase
<jsubl2> will have to check out kazehakase
* jsubl2 wanders off to freshmeat.net
<cyne> hmmm guys it still doesn't work `:/
<cyne> bring up the same error
<nalioth> jsubl2: wander to your kynaptic
<jsubl2> did you dl the gz file
<nalioth> cyne: are you using sudo?
<nalioth> to make the directory?
<cyne> yes
<cyne> and i ran the flash installer with sudo
<fatejudger> I can't seem to boot up Xserver anymore
<fatejudger> it's so bad, I have to use bitchX
<jsubl2> i normally just tar gzip it and copy the two files I need *flash* gets them
<fatejudger> apparently the problem has to do with fonts
<fatejudger> I'm not quite sure what happened, but it was working fine the other day
<nalioth> fatejudger: use irssi instead (until you get it fixed)
<jsubl2> nalioth: i like my browser to do streaming video
<fatejudger> I think it might have been the update I did
<cyne> jsubl2: http://pastebin.com/376453
<fatejudger> I did update with the Universe and Multiverse repositories enabled
<cyne> oh i see
<cyne> fjark the files are already compiled
<fatejudger> has anyone else had this problem?
<jsubl2> cyne: sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/mozilla     --- at the prompt enter your password
<jsubl2> then run it again
<fatejudger> or even tried updating with universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<nalioth> fatejudger: what error does it give?
<fatejudger> well, I don't exactly remember, I can only run one program at a time now
<fatejudger> it had to do with fonts
<fatejudger> I guess I could start up mirc on my other computer
<fatejudger> and try starting up X
<fatejudger> but I couldn't copy and paste the error
<fatejudger> unless
<badbear> someone used umbrello???
<fatejudger> I could use samba to transfer the log file over the network
<fatejudger> let me do that
<nalioth> fatejudger: may i tell you about "gnu screen" and the fact that you have 8 logins to use
<fatejudger> nalioth: ?
<cyne> jsubl2: it works now thanks :) all i did was extract the plugins and copy them to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and rescan for plugins in konqueror
<cyne> :D
<cyne> bbl
<nalioth> fatejudger: hit ctrl-alt.f3 and login
<god-zero> fatejudger: Tm_t isa in the same x-font boat
<nalioth> voila another terminal
<Phily> nalioth: with not use ctrl-alt f2 f3 f4 do get more consoles
<Phily> nalioth: why not use ctrl-alt f2 f3 f4 do get more consoles
<nalioth> Phily: i'im sorry i mistyped
<badbear> someone used umbrello???
<nalioth> but i thought that's what i meant
<fatejudger1> ok, I'm on my other computer now
<Phily> nalioth: sorry I was ritting to fatejudger 
<fatejudger1> http://pastebin.com/376457
<fatejudger1> here is my error
<Phily> fatejudger1: : use ctrl-alt f2 f3 f4 do get more consoles
<fatejudger> oh, that's cool
<fatejudger> when I use the command line, it's generally in X
<fatejudger> so I can open new tabs
<Phily> fatejudger: ok  did you update the kernel?
<nalioth> fatejudger: go back to your stricken box
<fatejudger> I'm on the linux box right now
<fatejudger> I've been using the ctrl-alt thing
<nalioth> fatejudger: and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the VESA driver
<fatejudger> can I copy and paste?
<Phily> fatejudger: try this in the console 
<Phily> nalioth: noits nvidia driver issue
<nalioth> Phily: fix him up, my method will if yours will not
<fatejudger> I installed an Nvidia driver though
<fatejudger> won't this mess it up?
<Phily> fatejudger: install nvidia driver thru website
<fatejudger> so after this, I'll have to reinstall the driver?
<Phily> fatejudger: everytime you update the kernel you need to reinstall the drivers ethir using nvdia driver or apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-kernelversion
<fatejudger> well I don't even know if I changed the kernel?
<fatejudger> I thought you couldn't do that in synaptic
<fatejudger> and that's all I use
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> I do use apt-get on occasion
<fatejudger> but I know I updated with synaptic
<Phily> fatejudger: but for some reson the restriccted module do not update
<Phily> than you get linking error with nvidia kernel module
<Phily> so reinstall nvdia drover
<nalioth> fatejudger: when you update, your kernel updates
<nalioth> fatejudger: if an update is available
<fatejudger> wouldn't it best then to download the nvidia driver on my other computer, samba it over to this one, and run the Nvidia installer?
<Phily> fatejudger: nalioth you can flag the restricted module to auto update so this does not happen again
<nalioth> fatejudger: fresh is always best (usually)
<fatejudger> so I should get the driver and install it that way instead of the autodetect?
<nalioth> fatejudger: as Phily offers, use the file and the directions from the nvidia site
<Phily> nalioth: the problem from nvidia site is that u need kernel sorce installed
<fatejudger> ok, how do I close the autodetection program then?
<Phily> fatejudger: just use the one from reposotory
<fatejudger> use the kernel source from the repository?
<fatejudger> or a driver?
<Phily> fatejudger: do cat /proc/version
<Phily> and i<ll tell u wich to install
<nalioth> fatejudger: esc through it and dont save
<fatejudger> Phily: 2.6.10-5-386
<fatejudger> Phily: anything else?
<Phily> fatejudger: type apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<Phily> fatejudger: is it working
<Phily> nalioth: did u install breezzzzzzy
<fatejudger> it couldn't find that package
<fatejudger> that wouldn't be source would it?
<nalioth> Phily: i have it on one of my macs
<jsubl2> i have kubuntu breezy
<Phily> its their do first apt-get update
<Phily> nalioth: their is ppc version wow
<fatejudger> I did update
<fatejudger> just a few minutes ago
<fatejudger> but I do have sources commented out
<fatejudger> I only have binaries enabled
<Phily> fatejudger: its their i<m sure
<fatejudger> well is it a binary or source?
<Phily> binary
<fatejudger> well that's strange
<fatejudger> because I did update
<fatejudger> and it couldn't find it
<Phily> do apt-cache search linux-restricted 
<fatejudger> nm, mistype
<Phily> and tell if its theis
<fatejudger> it says it can't install it, it's already the latest version
<fatejudger> can I force an update?
<Phily> ok can you do apt-get install nvidial-glx
<Phily> oops nvidia-glx
<fatejudger> what does that do?
<Phily> fatejudger: make sure latest glx driver is installedf
<fatejudger> I already have the Nvidia driver on my computer now, maybe I should just install that
<Phily> fatejudger: no not from nvidia site
<fatejudger> why not?\
<nalioth> fatejudger: you did error out on loading glx
<Phily> fatejudger: because u need kernel source (about 50 megs)
<fatejudger> so?
<Phily> nalioth: yep
<fatejudger> that'll take me two minutes
<fatejudger> maybe
<Phily> fatejudger: the latest driver 1776 are buggy on some systems
<Phily> from nvidia site
<Phily> fatejudger: so is this working
<fatejudger> nooo, what happened?
<fatejudger> my fonts
<fatejudger> they're damaged....
<fatejudger> they're bold
<fatejudger> and big
<fatejudger> and my screen is misaligned now
<fatejudger> what the hell is going on?
<fatejudger> oh I see
<fatejudger> it didn't load it properly
<fatejudger> failed to load GLX extension
<nalioth> fatejudger: give it a whack to adjust the sync, lol
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> well the reason it isn't work now is because the drivers aren't
<fatejudger> it's using some default display thing
<fatejudger> maybe I should just use the driver from the website
<fatejudger> how do I apt-get the linux sources?
<regeya> lol.
<Phily> fatejudger: do u have a big harddrive
<fatejudger> 30 gig
<Phily> fatejudger: just install everything LOL apt-get install everything
<fatejudger> Phily: yeah right
<Phily> fatejudger: give me a remote shell account and ill fix it
<fatejudger> Phily: like I want all of that clutter
<nalioth> fatejudger: the version you are running, install the headers for it
<jsubl2> yeah one for me too
<fatejudger> what is the name of the source then?
<fatejudger> linux-headers?
<Phily> nalioth: u need more than headers for nvidia drivers and i dont know why
<nalioth> fatejudger: kernel headers something
<fatejudger> ok well
<fatejudger> how do I install the whole damn thing?
<nalioth> fatejudger: kernel sources
<fatejudger> it couldn't find a package called kernel-sources
<jsubl2> why compile why not install linux-restricted modules for the kernel
<fatejudger> jsub12: they're already install, that's why
<jsubl2> it works for me.. i have nvidia-legacy card  gf2
<Phily> jsubl2: its already installed but for some reason he does not want do install nvidia-glx
<jsubl2> odd
<Phily> fatejudger: linux-headers-386
<jsubl2> good luck
<fatejudger> Phily: I already installed nvidia-glx
<fatejudger> and it didn't work
<jsubl2> do you have the legacy card or newer one
<jsubl2> adept tells 
<fatejudger> umm, GeForce 4
<Phily> fatejudger: remove them and reinstall worked for me 
<jsubl2> newer
<jsubl2> i think
<fatejudger> well, maybe by your standards
<fatejudger> this thing is ancient
<Phily> fatejudger: for kernel source kernel-tree
<jsubl2> legacy is -- These XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary drivers provide optimized hardware acceleration of OpenGL applications via a direct-rendering X Server and supports the TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets. AGP, TV-out and flat panel displays are also supported.
<fatejudger> there is no "kernel-tree"
<jsubl2> this is breezy and adept tho
<Phily> fatejudger: for kernel source linux-tree
<Phily> sorry
<jsubl2> i would rather have a nvidia legacy card than a current ati one tho... 4 sure
<Phily> jsubl2: me too
<MaTaKs> what's better ubuntu or kubuntu
<jsubl2> you like gnome or kde... cause that is the diff
<nalioth> MaTaKs: whats better cadillac or lincoln? mercedes or bmw?
<jsubl2> both use the same base
<nalioth> MaTaKs: it's all personal preference
<Phily> nalioth: GM !! just kidding
<Phily> nalioth: I choose the last two in the list
<fatejudger> it says that no precompiled kernel interface couldn't be found
<fatejudger> it wants to try and find one online
<fatejudger> is that my kernel sources?
<Phily> fatejudger: I told you you need to compile one so you need the source
<Phily> fatejudger: I told you you need to compile one so you need the sourc
<Phily> fatejudger: I told you you need to compile one so you need the sourc
<fatejudger> holy crap
<fatejudger> you don't need to say it three times
<fatejudger> I already tried your idea
<whoiam> fatejudger you are trying to isntall vmware ?
<fatejudger> it didn't work
<fatejudger> no, I'm trying to install a driver
<fatejudger> an nvidia driver
<fatejudger> because X broke
<Phily> fatejudger: did you install kernel source
<jsubl2> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv
<whoiam> there is nvidia headers avil. from apt
<nalioth> fatejudger: hold one. lets get you a gui so you're more comforable
<whoiam> wait lemme search
<Phily> fatejudger: apt-get install linux-tree
<Phily> fatejudger: just give me shell account and i<ll fix it I just cant help you anymore
<whoiam> fatejudger: try this apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source
<whoiam> then try installing
<jsubl2> give me one too
<jsubl2> lol
<Phily> ok last resort but no 3D aceleration just chang in your xorg.conf nvidia for nv
<jsubl2> :}
<jsubl2> then use synaptic to sort it out
<whoiam> fatejudger: if it fail, tell me your kernel version (and by your I mean your computer) :p
<Phily> jsubl2: he cant run X
<jsubl2> he can when he changes nvidia to nv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jsubl2> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- find nvidia change to nv -- save the file ---sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jsubl2> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- rather
<jsubl2> nvidia is just up from the bottom of the file about 20 or so lines
<fatejudger> yeah, it's already in there
<fatejudger> I edited it awhile back
<fatejudger> do I need to restart my computer or can I start X?
<jsubl2> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jsubl2> kdm/gdm  depending on kde/gnome pref
<fatejudger> I use KDE, can't stand gnome
<jsubl2> we agree there
<fatejudger> gnome is shitty to develop in since it uses GTK
<fatejudger> and is ugly as hell
<fatejudger> QT is much better
<jsubl2> preachin to the choir :)
<jsubl2> later all
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> C++ is much better than C anyway
<whoiam> hey guys, how much time your computer take to boot in kubuntu ?
<Phily> whoiam: approx 2.534432342355 minutes
<fatejudger> Phily: wow, that seems like a pretty accurate number
<fatejudger> Phily: and it takes THAT long?
<whoiam> lol
<fatejudger> brb, booting into kde
<fatejudger> exit
<fatejudger> god damnit
<fatejudger> how do I close this program?
<fatejudger> umm, bitch
<fatejudger> x
<whoiam> Phily: it take around 1.6 min. on my 2.8~HT/1024 MB ram, and I'm thinking it's quite high
<fatejudger> whoiam: no, that'a about right
<fatejudger> you use KDE right?
<fatejudger> *that's
<Phily> fatejudger: to get to kdm approx 1 min to get kde running 2.5 min
<whoiam> yeah
<fatejudger> I mean think about it
<fatejudger> there's obviously going to be some delay between kdm booting
<fatejudger> and you logging in
<fatejudger> not only that, hotplug takes a long time to load
<fatejudger> plus any mounts
<whoiam> yeah, and I want to eliminate it :p
<fatejudger> not only that
<fatejudger> you never have to restart your computer
<fatejudger> so, you boot once in 1.5 minutes, that's a pretty damn good deal
<fatejudger> well, you have to restart to update the linux kernel
<fatejudger> but that's it
<whoiam> the thing which take most time is ntp service (why the hell I want to accurate my clock everytime my computer boot)
<fatejudger> are you serious?
<fatejudger> that's like .00001 seconds for me
<Phily> whoiam: than dont use ntp I don<t
<fatejudger> is your internet connection crappy?
<fatejudger> brb, booting into X
<fatejudger> oh wait, I haven't figured out how to exit
<whoiam> fatejudger no I have to login (on a webpage) to get internet access
<whoiam> fatejudger try quit
<whoiam> or q
<fatejudger> oh, that sucks
<fatejudger> college?
<fatejudger> q
<fatejudger> quit
<fatejudger1> I
<fatejudger1> I'm on here
<whoiam> how many of you running latest kde (or breezy) ?
<whoiam> fatejudger1: wb
<nalioth> fatejudger1: use irssi
<whoiam> your machine seems, quite fast
<fatejudger1> I'm on my windows box now
<fatejudger1> I can't use irssi
<fatejudger> back
<fatejudger> 1:15 to boot
<fatejudger> and that included this stupid Nvidia setup thing
<fatejudger> that had to load
<fatejudger> that took like 10 seconds
<whoiam> fatejudger: you can set it to now show that stupid nvidia logo 
<fatejudger> whoiam: it wasn't the Nvidia logo that took time, it was some setup thing that it had to finish
<fatejudger> whoiam: it was weird
<Phily> why cant u use irssi
<Phily> whoiam: fatejudger is using solid state hard drive
<whoiam> lol
<whoiam> I'm wonderin how a solid state HDD look like :-0
<nalioth> whoiam: gigabyte sells it
<Phily> for boot turn off cups fetchmail pickup 
<nalioth> whoiam: it's a PCI card with slots for 2gb memory modules
<Phily> turn of hardwar detection
<whoiam> ok, 
<nalioth> whoiam: it's got a 9volt battery to save data
<whoiam> OIC
<Phily> nalioth: u could fit the latest kernel on their and propably most of kubuntu fast boot!
<Phily> nalioth: actucally now solid state drive use ide or serial ata
<nalioth> Phily: great. i'm discussing the gigabyte model
<whoiam> nalioth: I'm wondering what I would ask to my local computer store If I want that solid state HDD ?
<Phily> approx 2000 to 3000 $ now for military grade stuff
<nalioth> whoiam: doestn matter, you'd probably get a puzzled look
<Phily> whoiam: u get the question does intel make it can we order it from dell?
<whoiam> nalioth: how much it would cost me BTW
<nalioth> whoiam: dunno. go to gigabytes homepage and start lookin
<nalioth> whoiam: the cost is in the memory, gigabyte on sells the bare card
<whoiam> nalioth: I want to do that, but I'm d/l something which is eating all of my bandwidth :( thnx anyway
* whoiam want a higher internet connection
<fatejudger> my openGL screensavers don't work anymore
<fatejudger> what gives?
<nalioth> whoiam: it's around 150USD or less
<whoiam> nalioth: thnx :)
<whoiam> how many of you runing latest kde(3.4.9)
<whoiam> I upgrade last night and I'm pretty happy with it
<whoiam> it's much more faster than 3.4.2
<fatejudger> I didn't know that 3.4.9 was availiable
<nalioth> whoiam: must be nice, binaries arent available for PPC yet
<god-zero> whoami: the most basic card is a couple hundred bucks, then you have to buy the DIMMs. They hold a max of 4 GB worth of DIMMs iirc. Not very practical.
<whoiam> nalioth: http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php 
<whoiam> it's avil for 386 rightnow
<whoiam> god-zero: thnx for the information
<nalioth> whoiam: i run PPC
<whoiam> :(
<fatejudger> oh, it's a beta
<fatejudger> I like stable things
<fatejudger> anyway, how can I fix my screensavers?
<god-zero> fatejudger: when I mess with my video driver (ati fglrx) it sometimes takes a reboot or two to get gl working right. A ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't always work
<Phily> hey all who wants to test a shell account on my system
<fatejudger> I can
<fatejudger> you helped me out
<fatejudger> so I should help you out
<Phily> fatejudger: did u get my private msg
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> I'm having a little problem with my Nvidia driver
<fatejudger> every time I start up it says it's Nvidia is creating some kind of links
<fatejudger> TSL or something like that
<fatejudger> and then it says my processor doesn't support power saving
<fatejudger> and now my openGL screensavers don't work
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: for the openGL screensavers
<Hobbsee> do you have rss-glx installed?
<Hobbsee> and xscreensaver, and kscreensaver-xscreensaver (or is it the other way around)
<aftertaf> morning....
<Hobbsee> afternoon aftertaf
<aftertaf> hehe... 
<aftertaf>  good [GetRelativeTime()]  all
<Hobbsee> people clearly dont look out their window to see that its' afternoon lol :P
<aftertaf> its a non time f shitness and wet here ;)
<aftertaf> of
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> wet...yuck...not here...glad i'm inside though
<aftertaf> damn ozzies... confusing us Yoorope eans :)
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, and to confuse you more, we're in spring...
<aftertaf> omg!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> boing!!!
<Hobbsee> :P...our entire purpose is to confuse you, didnt you know?
<aftertaf> i was beginning to gather..... :) tho didnt work for freddie flintoff ;)
<Hobbsee> freddie flintoff?
<aftertaf> once per 18 years, is ok ... you'll whup us next year like usual :)
<aftertaf> england's ashes hero :)
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> ah...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: rss-glx?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I have an Nvidia card
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: don't I need nvidia-glx?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: got no idea about the nvidia card, but rss-glx is one of the programs you need to run the opengl screensavers, such as the solarwinds one
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=1847746 is something you might want to look at - particularly the one about latest drivers
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hobbsee> or that
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: rss in this case is meaning "really slick screensavers"
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> okay, let me restart then
<mornfall> sproingie: aptitude can search descriptions i think... with the mutt-like 'l'imit packages :)
<mornfall> sproingie: it's just like adept filters, just probably not too intuitive :-)
<mornfall> but then, i don't use aptitude UI all that much
<fatejudger> well that didn't work out too well
<fatejudger> I restarted
<Hobbsee> what happened?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fatejudger> and now it says I don't have a monitor
<Hobbsee> and?
<Hobbsee> what'd you do?
<fatejudger> I apt-got nvidia glx
<fatejudger> and then I enabled it
<fatejudger> and restarted
<cyne> why doesn't juK or amaroK play media over the network?
<fatejudger> cyne: it does, mount a drive
<fatejudger> now, back to my question
<cyne> how? can i do it through the gui?
<fatejudger> no, you can't
<cyne> :(
<fatejudger> !mount samba
<ubotu> fatejudger: Do they come in packets of five?
<Hobbsee> there's a network sound control in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Hobbsee> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<fatejudger> that's the wrong one
<fatejudger> you want the samba one
<Hobbsee> useful of it...exactly
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<fatejudger> there it is
<Hobbsee> ah
<fatejudger> the second one
<god-zero> cyne: in the open file menu, enter as url
<fatejudger> so Hobbsee
<fatejudger> should I check my .conf or my log?
<Hobbsee> can you disable or remove nvidia glx?
<Hobbsee> i'd have no clue
<ice> good morning
<Hobbsee> i'm only running an intel integrated card, so i dont have to configure anything with it
<ice> where can i find boot.local file?
<Hobbsee> that should get you your monitor back
<cyne> thanks!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what should get my monitor back?
<fatejudger> damn I hate this thing
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i'm definetly not the person to ask about nvidia cards, i've only figured out how to make the openGL screensavers work thru trial and error
<Hobbsee> getting rid of the program you downloaded, maybe?
<fatejudger> well it backed up my xorg config
<fatejudger> i can try running the driver again
<Hobbsee> may as well try it
<god-zero> ice: I'm unaware of "boot.local", what are you trying to do?
<ice> i want made the firewall starts automatic when i reboot system.
<fatejudger> how do I ls page per page?
<fatejudger> like, how can I make it pause after each page
<ice> with more
<nalioth> ice: your firewall does start when the box boots
<ice> fatejudger
<nalioth> ice: use firestarted to configure your iptables
<ice> yes but i need know how desactive or active. I suse i use boot.local file to do this but in kubuntu dont exists this file
<fatejudger> ice: just stick it in a runlevel or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<god-zero> ice: to simplify what I do, I DMZ to 192.168.1.10 (doesn't really exist), then asign eth0:0 to 192.168.1.10, so I can turn on/off firewall by turning on/off eth0:0
<god-zero> but that makes use of my router
<fatejudger> well that was really dumb
<fatejudger> it works now
<fatejudger> I think I know how though
<ice> yes god-zero but i want know how active too scripts and other services in the boot of machine
<Hobbsee> yay fatejudger
<fatejudger> I uninstalled nvidia-glx
<fatejudger> and then I installed the nvidia driver from their website
<fatejudger> last time I just installed over nvidia-glx
<fatejudger> but I think there was something screwy about that
<Hobbsee> ah right
<fatejudger> rss-glx screensavers don't work though
<fatejudger> that sucks
<Hobbsee> fatejudger
<Hobbsee> what packages with the word screensaver do you have installed?
<aftertaf> re again :)
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: you need kscreensaver kscreensaver-xsaver xscreensaver xscreensaver-gl rss-glx
<Hobbsee> and any dependencies from them that are automatically found
<god-zero> ice: read the readmes in /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc
<ice> thanks
<whoiam> can someone tell me how I install gcc-3.4.5 (I want to install vmware, it saying that my kernel is compiled with 3.4.5 and I have 4.0.4, so I would either install gcc3.4.5 or either recompile my kernel)
<nalioth> whoiam: it's in synaptic
<whoiam> 3.4.5 ?
<whoiam> lemme see, however, I want to do it with apt, I want to learn apt instead of synaptic :D
<dreumah> hi
<Hobbsee> hi dreumah
<dreumah> i just got kubuntu through ubuntu and now my rio carbon doesnt work anymore
<Hobbsee> any error messages?
<dreumah> yes
<Hobbsee> paste them?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: not here please
<dreumah> one sec 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: is flood the place they are supposed to go?
<Hobbsee> or somewhere else entirely i havent found yet?
<dreumah> when i try to delete something it says that creating folders is  not part of the protocol and that it
<nalioth> Hobbsee: #flood (with prior intentions given) or a 
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> nalioth: cool, ok
<seaLne> does anyone have a matrox g550 or similar dual head card? using the standard mga driver both heads were the same, when i changed to the matrox binary driver i now only get one head working, under sid it worked fine with dual heads, i've tried running the matroxset prog incase the card had forgoten the settings but it gives errors about "Cannot open /dev/fb1: No such file or directory" /dev/fb1 dosen't exist but fb0 does but specifying that i get "ioct
<dech> How do i terminate an X server ? and restart it, i need to terminate to install my nvidia drivers
<jeh_work> dech: running kde?
<dech> Yep :)
<whoiam> dech: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dech> Thanks
<whoiam> dech: and /etc/init.d/kdm start after you finish installing drivers
<jeh_work> dech: or just log out, then "Console login" from the KDM menu, log in as root and then " /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<dech> ok thanks :)
<dech> See you all again soon hopefully :)
<whoiam> lol
<jeh_work> how do one build the nvidia drivers the "kubuntu way"? there is a source package for them
<whoiam> jeh_work: try apt-cache search nvidia
<jeh_work> i couldn't figure out what to do, so i downsucked the "official" package from nvidia and compiled normally
<linuxuser> haloo
<whoiam> jeh_work: does nvidia driver keep asking you for kernel hearders ?
<jeh_work> whoiam: i installed "nvidia-kernel-source"
<linuxuser> how's life?
<jeh_work> whoiam: the problem was that all worked ok, then i installed kernel 2.6.11
<jeh_work> whoiam: that one doesn't have anything precompiled afaik
<whoiam> duh,, you have to reinstall them agian
<jeh_work> so i downloaded the above package, it looked like the sources
<linuxuser> whre am i
<jeh_work> but i found no way to build them, "debuild" borked serioulsy
<whoiam> jeh_work: If I were you, I just d/l the 2.6.22 source then compiled it (wait wait, I'm saying only compile or compile only modules tobe precise) then try installing again
<whoiam> *2.6.11
<jeh_work> whoiam: i got it working fine with nvidia's original package, as i've always done it
<jeh_work> whoiam: i just wanted to be able to manually compile a deb for my 2.6.11 kernel
<whoiam> hmm. I can't help you then, I don't know much about apt/dpkg :(
<jeh_work> whoiam: ok, thanks for helping
<jeh_work> one thing that always gets me is when i run kernels from packages, is that it's not enough to just download the kernel source package and unpackage it in order to get the nvidia stuff to compile
<whoiam> :)
<whoiam> yeah
<jeh_work> you have to at least configure it too
<jeh_work> otherwise the compilation of the nvidia stuff fails in a missing "version.h" or similar
<whoiam> jeh_work: I'm satisfied with prebuilt default nv driver
<jeh_work> whoiam: does it work for 2.6.11 or newer?
<whoiam> well, I don't know bout 2.6.11 but it working in my 2.6.12
<jeh_work> not that i'm really interested in 2.6.11 anymore, i ran it a few days and my machine has never crashed so much
<jeh_work> whoiam: is there a kernel package for 2.6.12 already? or is this breezy?
<whoiam> jeh_work: it's breezy, but I think you could install 2.6.12 only if you add breezy in your source.lst
<jeh_work> gam_server created constant kernel oops:es and the USB subsystem died a few times
<whoiam> install kernel then remove breezy
<jeh_work> whoiam: could probably work. but i'll wait a few weeks for the official breezy, then upgrade everything
<whoiam> jeh_work: I upgrade from hoary to breezy last night, it's almost 18 hours I'm working on it, and I can't find anything unusual
<jeh_work> nice
<jeh_work> i guess that breezy has a new nvidia package and you are not using the one from hoary
<whoiam> jeh_work: I'm little impatient  :p
<jeh_work> does breezy have qt4 packages?
<whoiam> I think so
<whoiam> jeh_work: how do I check that ? :p
<jeh_work> apt-cache search qt4
<whoiam> breezy is much faster than hoary
<whoiam> lemme check
<jeh_work> faster? how can it be? did you run kde 3.4.2 with hoary too?
<whoiam> jeh_work: check private
<jeh_work> yup
<jeh_work> seems to be there, thanks
<whoiam> :)
<jeh_work> i compiled it manually a few days ago. huge...
<whoiam> do you know how to I install gcc-3.4.5, I want to install vmware and it saying that my kernel is compiled with 3.4.5 while I'm runnning 4.0.4
<jeh_work> with all debug included it was over 500M
<jeh_work> whoiam: maybe you have two versions installed? one that the kernel is compiled with and one for general code?
<whoiam> I have
<jeh_work> dpkg -l | grep gcc
<whoiam> erm...
<whoiam> wait
<whoiam> jeh_work: wait a min. brb
<mornfall> berkus: ping?
<jeh_work> whoiam: you have three versions installed
<whoiam> :-o
<jeh_work> whoiam: i guess that vmware just runs "gcc" to compile its modules?
<whoiam> don't know :(
<gdh> jeh_work: yeh I think so
<jeh_work> make CC point to the version that vmware wants
<gdh> just make a symlink from /usr/bin/gcc to the real 3.4.5 binary
<jeh_work> something like: export CC=gcc-3.4
<whoiam> lemme check
<jeh_work> or whichever is the name of the gcc version you want
<jeh_work> type "gcc" and whack tab a few times
<whoiam> after export and whacking tab it showing me this "gcc         gcc-3.4     gcc-4.0     gccbug      gccbug-3.4  gccbug-4.0"
<jeh_work> export CC=gcc-3.4
<jeh_work> then try the vmware thing again. in the same shell
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i "alias ls='ls -lh' " in my ~/.bashrc, can i set it to *not* run -lh in scripts? i didnt notice anything in the man page, but i might have missed it
<whoiam> whew, I was doing that in another shell 
<whoiam> lemme check
<jeh_work> Kamping_Kaiser: \ls
<Kamping_Kaiser>  \ls ? hm
<whoiam> jeh_work: no luck :((
<gdh> jeh_work: ... \ls - nice tip - didn't know that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeh_work: what does it do? ignore alias' or something?
<jeh_work> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, should ignore all aliases
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok thanks. 
<whoiam> jeh_work: are you certain that gcc-3.4 and gcc3.4.5 are the same thing ?
<jeh_work> whoiam: no...
<jeh_work> whoiam: you could see if there is a gcc-3.4.5 package
<whoiam> then, vmware is asking for 3.4.5 while I have 3.4 and there is no gcc-3.4.5 avil. on web :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks jeh_work
<gdh> My other thought is vmware's build script does not use the 'CC' variable , so symlinking /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 would be the best choice
<whoiam> gdh: lemme check
<dech> Whats the average fps for glxgears with a 129mb card, say an nvidia 6200 ?
<dech> ...128*
<jeh_work> whoiam: i find no 3.4.5 version of gcc...
<whoiam> :-o
<whoiam> where ?
<whoiam> erm... I read like if you find 3.4.5 :D
<jeh_work> of course, try "gcc-3.4 --version"
<jeh_work> for my 3.3 it says: "gcc-3.3 (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)"
<jeh_work> so your 3.4 could well be 3.4.5...
<gdh> whoiam: another choice.. when I run the vmware_config.pl script, it sometimes complains about the same thing you get - kernel + installed gcc are different .. but the thing is it asks 'Do you want to compile the modules anyway?'
<gdh> You could always say yes and see if it works :)
<gdh> whoiam: or you could install the gcc-3.4 package ?
<whoiam> it's already installed
<gdh> Anyway what kernel are you running to have had it compiled with 3.4.5 ?
<gdh> whoiam: paste the output of dmesg | head -1
<whoiam> gdh: izing CPU#0
<gdh> ah OK your ringbuffer's already had the first messages pushed out.. :)
<gdh> However, I see what you mean about 3.4.5
<gdh> [4294667.296000]  Linux version 2.6.12-9-686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Thu Sep 22 20:33:15 UTC 2005
<whoiam> gdh: I think I messed with gcc (while creating symlink :( )
<whoiam> is /usr/bin/gcc is the symlink of gcc-latest-version ?
<gdh> whoiam: pastethe output of 'gcc-3.4 --version'
<gdh> since the *Ubuntu* version of the 'gcc-3.4' package I just downloaded is 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 - and that matches precisely with the running kernel (see the dmesg snippet)
<jeh_work> maybe his gcc-3.4 is the needed 3.4.5
<gdh> jeh_work: I'm certain it is.
<whoiam> gdh: check private
<jeh_work> gdh: the compiler used for the kernel *should* be available...
<gdh> whoiam: that is an old package. you need to dist-upgrade your system.
<whoiam> gdh: I already done that last night :(
<whoiam> I'm running breezy
<gdh> whoiam: Then something didn't work, I run breezy, too and the versions do match fine
<aftertaf> so am I :)
<aftertaf> re
<whoiam> which version of kernel you running ?
<whoiam> I'm running 2.6.12
<whoiam> 686
<whoiam> gdh: you upgraded or fresh installed (I upgraded it from hoary)
<gdh> upgraded
<gdh> have been tracking it for a couple of months
<whoiam> me too
<whoiam> :D
<aftertaf> me 3
<whoiam> which kernel you running ?
* aftertaf 686
<gdh> whoiam: see dmesg line posted earlier
<whoiam> gdh you running same version then why the hell it asking for 3.4.5 :(
<gdh> simply because that's what the *kernel* was compiled with. that's the correct behaviour
<whoiam> gdh: do you have gcc-3.4.5 isntalled
<gdh> the problem is your installed version of the 'gcc-3./4' package is old
<gdh> Yes, the 'gcc-3.4' package is providing 3.4.5 
<gdh> 'gcc-3.4' will be the name for the current version of the 3.4 series
<whoiam> does kubuntu compile kernel while it upgrade ?
<gdh> No, that's Gentoo :)
<gdh> whoiam: a binary-based dist like Ubuntu will always ensure the build tools and kernel headers match each other
<gdh> so modules can be built afterwards
<gdh> i.e. precisely what vmware needs to do
<whoiam> gdh: actually what I'm asking is, you upgrade form hoary, so do I then what wrong I'm doing
<gdh> what happens if you apt-get update && apt-get install gcc-3.4   ?
<gdh> does it download a couple of MB of new package lists ?
<whoiam> yeah
<whoiam> erm.. wait
<whoiam>  lemme check
<gdh> the most important one  is:
<gdh> Get:5 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages [575kB] 
<gdh> since gcc-3.4 is in the 'main' repository
<whoiam> gdh: no it just d/l gcc-3.4
<gdh> ah ha
<gdh> now paste the first line of output of 'gcc-3.4 --version'
<god-zero> usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to gcc-4.0. just reasign it teporarily
<gdh> god-zero: Yep we've not got that far yet :)
<whoiam> gdh: gcc-3.4 (GCC) 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)
<nikkia> erm, there is no 3.4.5
<gdh> whoiam: perfect. now you're ready to rock.
<nikkia> ah, some dodgy pre-release :)
<gdh> Ubuntu's 3.4.4 contains pre-released code from 3.4.5
<whoiam> gdh: what I do now ?
<gdh> whoiam: try again with the 'export CC=gcc-3.4.4' and then run the vmware config script
<gdh> nikkia: Debian's done that for as long as I can remember :)
<whoiam> gdh: lemme check
<gdh> gah typo
<nikkia> gdh, yeah, and its incredibly bad practice
<gdh> whoiam: try again with the 'export CC=gcc-3.4' and then run the vmware config script
<gdh> nikkia: But since anyone working at the level of approving patches to the compiler must know what they're doing, I trust them.
<nikkia> gdh, it 'amused' me when there was the whole 2.96 business
<gdh> moreso than I trust the bastardised Red Hat 'fixes'
<nikkia> debian users were the first to whine about redhat, even though a) debian does the same thing, b) redhat were the official gcc maintainers :)
<gdh> haha :)
<whoiam> gdh: success :D
<whoiam> thnx you my friend
<gdh> hurrah - the invoice is in the post :)
<whoiam> lol
<nikkia> gdh, i'm still not convinced that everyone was honest about that 2.96 business either, i've seen the same 'bug' appear in 3.0 gcc's too, and not built with 2.96 toolchains either
<gdh> and now. coffee and socks. possibly not in the same cup.
<utter_> any PPC folk here?
<god-zero> anybody else notice most linux screenshots on the web now are ubuntu? I see the brown gnome theme everywhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay ;)D
<Tm_T> hoh
<Tm_T> still no luck
<nikkia> well, if i wanted my desktop to look like fecal matter, i'd certainly run gnome :)
<god-zero> Tm_t: I noticed there were some more x font updates a couple hours ago (breezy)
<god-zero> nikkia: I'm getting a little tired of blue, but it's 100X better than brown :)
<hussam> after the last upgrade for breezy, there are a lot of error messages at boot that appear after the usplash progress bar is over. How do I review these boot error messages?
<NSK> check whether they are somewhere in /var/log or type dmesg
<Tm_T> god-zero: thanks, I'll check them soon
<god-zero> "/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nikkia> god-zero: mostly purples here
<hussam> god-zero, NSK: they're not there neither in the kernel log
<god-zero> the ones I see after splash and before x are from xorg. If the log is empty or doesn't match what you saw, I'd exit out to console, login, startx, exit x read what's left on screen
<hussam> god-zero: ok I'll do that now. and I'll write down what I see
<Tm_T> :/
<skaman> hi guys
<crodler> hi
<skaman> updating to brezzy right now
<hussam> i wrote down the first error message: insmod error insetinf '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/drivers/video/console/bitblit.ko': -1 File exists
<crodler> is there a working iax clientfor kubuntu?
<skaman> apt-get search iax
<skaman> :D
<hussam> that error apears after usplash is done
<Tm_T> skaman: well, if your X won't work, just ask, I'm fixing mine
<crodler> nothing
<crodler> i found iaxcomm and kiax
<skaman> Tm_T let's see i had problems rebooting and turning off from X
<crodler> but both needs lot of librarysincompatibel with hoary
<skaman> hope those problems get fixed
<crodler> is there no client that just works with apt-get install ..?
<whoiam> gdh: what I'm thinking is to selecting everything as module from menuconfig and then compile only headers then point vmware to it when it ask for headers ?
<gdh> whoiam: You might be interested to know I've just tried to re-run vmware-config here (VMWare 4.5.2) and I get the same vmnet error as you
<skaman> crodler reallu dunnow have u tried to upgrade to breezy and re-search?
<aftertaf> am i here?
<gdh> I can only assume a recent change in the ubuntu kernel has broken compatibility.
<whoiam> :-o
<Tm_T> :p
<gdh> Maybe a newer VMWare will fix it...
<crodler> skaman: ok, i will try it
<whoiam> :(
<skaman> is better to stay upgraded :D
<crodler> jejeje
<crodler> ok
<whoiam> gdh: can you pass me your vmware modules 
<whoiam> ?
<whoiam> I'm just trying to do some horrible things
<gdh> whoiam: I don't have any compiled, because they won't compile for the reasons above.
<gdh> http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=14371&start=0&tstart=0
<gdh> has more info
<whoiam> lookin
<whoiam> gdh: won't vmware keep modules somewhere when it install ?
<gdh> whoiam: Yes, but the whole point of kernel modules is they have to match the running kernel
<gdh> you can't just use ones that happened to work on an earlier kernel
<whoiam> but you saying you have same version as mine 2.6.12
<gdh> whoiam: Yes, and I haven't got them to compile, either :)
<whoiam> :-/ you haven't compiled them then how you get them ?
<gdh> <sigh>
<gdh> the sources are installed when you installed VMWare
<god-zero> hussam: I get those errors too. They seem harmless, but I'm not a kernel guy. I believe .ko = kernel object, So I'm thinking it's loading or setting up a kernel object that's already active.
<gdh> the 'vmware-config' script compiles the source against your linux kernel headers.
<gdh> http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update94.tar.gz
<hussam> god-zero: ok thanks
<gdh> download that, unpack it, 'sudo runme.pl'
<PiRX[lv] > is there any way to force apt-get to reinstall package?
<gdh> whoiam: now install g++-3.4 and launch 'CPP=g++-3.4 CC=gcc-3.4 vmware-config.pl'
<gdh> that compiled the modules successfully for me
<gdh> PiRX[lv] : apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<gdh> you might get better mileage from apt-get --purge remove packagename first, tho
<nalioth> i prefer the dpkg hammer
<PiRX[lv] > gdh i'm thinking about reinstalling all KDE
<gdh> I guess apt-get --purge remove does much the same as dpkg -P
<PiRX[lv] > while it's running
<gdh> PiRX[lv] : That sounds like fun :)
<PiRX[lv] > so apt-get purge could be bad idea (IMHO)
<whoiam> PiRX[lv] : why you want to reinstall it ?
<PiRX[lv] > some strange things happen
<PiRX[lv] > i upgraded to kde3.5b1 while was on hoary
<whoiam> PiRX[lv] : like what ?
<PiRX[lv] > now i dist-upgraded to breezy
<PiRX[lv] > and some applications are crashing
<PiRX[lv] > for example - konqueror
<PiRX[lv] > segfaulted
<nalioth> konq is a crash-hog
<whoiam> PiRX[lv] : apt-get remove konqueror then install it agian
<PiRX[lv] > i did remove and install 
<PiRX[lv] > and it worked
<PiRX[lv] > keyboard layout tool ain't working either
<PiRX[lv] > so i thought reinstalling KDE would be good thing to do
<whoiam> PiRX[lv] : breezy is still in testing, you must live with it like that
<Tm_T> god-zero: yup, much updates, let's see if them are useful to me :p
<Tm_T> they
<Tm_T> anyway
<PiRX[lv] > whoiam i'm not complaining, i'm lookin for solution :)
<whoiam> :D
<whoiam> PiRX[lv] : then I guess you should wait untill october
<whoiam> mid of october
<PiRX[lv] > so... in which package could this "KDE keyboard tool" be?
<Tm_T> yay!
<PiRX[lv] > i have nothing to do for today... so i guess, i'll try to get it working :)
<god-zero> Tm_t: I spent some time in the deep south, I'm used to things like "...see if them are..." 
<Damulag> anyone here knows about linux can u help me?
<god-zero> !linux
<ubotu> methinks linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nalioth> Damulag: i'm sure most of these beOS users can help you
<Damulag> thanks men, hope it can help me a lot...thanks so much..
<god-zero> beOS, 	I thought this was the Amiga forum... grumble grumble ;)
<god-zero> Damalag: What's your question? 
<Damulag> can u game list of shortcut commands using linux base?
<Damulag> can u gave list of shortcut commands using linux base?
<god-zero> you meen cli commands? there's hundreds. 1 nice feture with linux is you can type the first letter or two, hit tab twice, and it'll ist all that match
<god-zero> I've gotta find a better placement for this keyboard... way too many typos
<PiRX[lv] > is there an apt command to get list of all installed packages?
<gdh> PiRX[lv] : dpkg -l
<PiRX[lv] > thnx
<gdh> lower-case 'L' :)
<PiRX[lv] > i figured it out that l could be first letter from list :)
<gdh> ;)
<Altreo> hi
<Damulag> do u think that i can download list of commands of Linux Base in the net., where do u think i can find them?
<whoiam> gdh: you there ?
<nalioth> Damulag: /msg ubotu cli
<god-zero> damulag: are you running kde? If so, try typing man: into konqueror, it may be some help
<god-zero> man: is short for manual, and will give you a navigatable html representation of the manuals for your installed programs and commands
<gdh> whoiam: am working, so expect reponses to be slow
<whoiam> gdh: The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.:D
<whoiam> gdh: no problemo :)
<whoiam> I'm running vmware :D
<gdh> hey hey :)
<gdh> Dunno if there's anything in the Ubuntu wiki about VMware? you might want to outline the procedure for others?
<gdh> a nice way of 'giving back'..
<god-zero> how well does vmware run? I've never tried it. Do the OSs run near native speed on x86?
<gdh> god-zero: certainly 70-80% of native yeh.
<nalioth> god-zero: heard of qemu?
<gdh> qemu with the kernel-accelerator module show promise
<gdh> but there is much work to do.
<god-zero> I heard of it, never ran it. Not much need for a full emu on a desktop. I ran virtual pc in my windows days from time to time for some older software I had.
<god-zero> That requires user mode linux kernel for good speed right?
<os2mac> how do I configure my wlan0 to use DHCP and to get an address from the shell?
<gdh> god-zero: no, the kernel-accel works in the same vein as the vmware kernel modules
<gdh> so it boosts the speed of any i386 OS running in qemu
<cyne> greetings
<god-zero> os2mac: ifconfig wlan0 dhcp start
<os2mac> hehe... a little late on the draw... I did dhclient wlan0
<god-zero> ah, good
<os2mac> so I am up on kubuntu using wireless.... and the network settings GUI didn't work.
<os2mac> incase anyone cares.
<god-zero> Ya know, I just had a thought (quit laughing)... Between all these great readmes in a linux install, and desktop search... that would be a great help for newbies and "green" people like me
<os2mac> does anyone know if there is a way to save your configuration in kubuntu to a thumb drive?
<god-zero> what part of your install?
<god-zero> cp /etc /sda1 ?
<os2mac> just the configureation... ie. screen/theme settings. network settings etc
<os2mac> it's early and I can't spell. sorry
<os2mac> problem is /sda1 is not a linux partition....
<god-zero> lol
* god-zero is playing  Software Freedom and the GNU Generation  by Bradley M Kuhn on Free Software Society [amaroK] 
<god-zero> hrm
<god-zero> how'd that pop up?
<Tm_T> =)
<os2mac> in Knoppix/Kanotix there is an application that saves a configuration image to the thumb drive and then you can configure the os to scan for the img file on boot up.
<os2mac> and I am kind of partial to unbuntu/kbuntu
<god-zero> I hope that doesn't pop up while watching pr0n
<god-zero> that's too much intergration
<os2mac> hehe.
<god-zero> aseigo: take that out
<god-zero> lol
<cyne> os2mac: kubuntu rules
<cyne> i know not of ubuntu, it's brother
<whoiam> gdh: look here
<whoiam> I'm writing it on wiki now ;)
<gdh> cool :)
<burepe> Can someone who knows about getting extra repositories and sources.list. I have a problem. I posted it at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69825 please check it out and read the response I got. My questiion is about the response.
<burepe> oops. 
<burepe> Can someone who knows about getting extra repositories and sources.list give me a hand. I have a problem. I posted it at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69825 please check it out and read the response I got. My questiion is about the response.
<god-zero> ok
<burepe> so the guy who did the response gave me a file to download and save as sources.list
<burepe> which I am grateful for but the content is so different from what the faq was telling me to do
<burepe> as I want to use the faq to download software, should I listen to the guy who responded or just start over with the faq?
<god-zero> he gave you a shortcut
<burepe> But if you look at the file for the faq there are all kinds of sources that aren't listed on the shortcut
<god-zero> the sources.list you endup with should closely resemble what he sent you
<burepe> Ok, in that case
<god-zero> if you follow the faq, the ask about back ports, then etc...   ..you'll end up with one like he gave you
<burepe> I was having problems with programs that were unstable because of an unstable repository in my old install. What are the unstable repos? The backporst?
<god-zero> backports are/is software from breezy... mostly updates. Universe is free as in speech semi-unstable, multiverse is semi-unstable free as in beer
<burepe> ok
<god-zero> he just sent you backports
<burepe> one sec
<burepe> do I need this? deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<ph8> Hi all, trying to get my 3d card working with this howto on breezy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65276
<ph8> The default drivers don't work
<ph8> so i'm trying the next bit about downloading things for compiling
<ph8> but i can't find the correct include location for the make make.sh step
<ph8> * sh make.sh step
<ph8> should i not be trying this bit considering that i've never compiled my own kernel (is that what this is?)
<god-zero> burepe: I used some of his (marillat) software... was ok I think. Leve out if you want. I think the one thing from there you may want is kaffiene iirc
<burepe> the faq also asks me do download a preference file. What does that do?
<god-zero> don't worry about that
<god-zero> ph8: it isn't that hard... his faq is way over doing it
<burepe> ok cool.
<ph8> what isn't that hard?
<burepe> thanks a lot
<ph8> I'm compiling a module for the kernel right?
<ph8> assuming i understand this right
<god-zero> ph8: don't compile
<ph8> i tried the first part where i use the fglrx packages
<ph8> and they obviously don't suppose my card yet
<god-zero> the module in th erepo works fine
<ph8> so the apt-get version would produce the same results as the compile version?
<god-zero>  what card do you have?
<ph8> x300
<god-zero> apt-get/whatever the restricted module, ati control, xorg fglrx driver, fglrx module, edit xorg.conf
<ph8> alter driver to fglrx?
<god-zero> most of that you'll already have
<ph8> (in xorg)
<ph8> i believe i've done that
<god-zero> in xorg.conf? yes
<god-zero> what happens that tells you your driver isn't working?
<ph8> glxgears
<ph8> i still can't get the most elementary of opengl screensavers working
<ph8> and that mesa thing
<ph8> fglrxinfo?
<ph8> where you say 'fglrx module' what package do you mean
<ph8> pt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 xserver-xorg-driver-ati fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<ph8> have that atm
<god-zero> ok, if mesa is handling your 3d, you'll need to make sure you don't have compositing turned on, etc (fglrx is buggy)
<ph8> well surely i want fglrx to be doing it
<ph8> so that my 3d card is recognised and actually used?
<ph8> as if mesa is doing it at the moment it can't even be using the 3d card because gfx are slow
<ph8> glxgears is only at 140 fs
<god-zero> I can pastebin my xorg.conf if you want (I have a 9200)
<ph8> 9200 card or dell?
<god-zero> 140 , sounds like mesa
<ph8> exactly
<ph8> so i want to switch to fglrx?
<god-zero> ati 9200
<god-zero> yes
<ph8> i should just be able to apt-get all those packages
<ph8> switch driver to "fglrx" in the card config
<ph8> card/gfx config
<ph8> and restart X
<ph8> and it should work
<ph8> but it doesn't
<god-zero> the ati driver is good for 2d, radeon is a little slow iirc
<ph8> right?
<god-zero> no, it won't
<ph8> ok
<god-zero> mesa will run
<ph8> Lets start from scratch
<god-zero> wierd, i know
<ph8> I want my opengl screensavers to work nicely without being super-jittery
<god-zero> right
<ph8> i want my irc client to not-take about20 seconds to connect cos it struggles to open the 50 or so channels my bouncer is in
<ph8> so, i want to...?
<hagarke> Hi, I'm running the live CD on a Mac Powerbook G4.  Does anybody know to what I must set the keyboard to have all the mac keys running ?  I tried Macintosh and Macintosh old, but they have differences.  I also tried PowerPC ps/2, same problem.
<god-zero> sounds like you have all the software you need. I would reinstall restricted, and the fglrx stuff to clean up anything the compiling did, then edit xorg.conf to use "fglrx", no compositing etc. then rebbot ( restart x won't work)
<ph8> what's compositing
<ph8> and how would i turn it off
<ph8> and why do i need it off, if you don't mind all the questions
<god-zero> ok, it has to be off because the driver is buggy, but if you don't know what it is... chances are you didn't turn it on.
<ph8> when i try to install restricted it goes to install the nvidia stuff?
<ph8> and there's no restricted-686?
<ph8> i have 2.6.10 but 2.6.12 appears to be in there
<ph8> confusing
<ph8> if 2.6.12 is out why hasn't it apt-updated
<god-zero> restricted has more than just ati, it also has madwifi, etc
<ph8> ok, but if i get the 386 it'll overwrite my 686 kernel
<ph8> which is bad, right?
<ph8> but what's with the 2.6.12?
<god-zero> no, it won't overwrite 386, they're seperate
<god-zero> you can have 2 or more
<ph8> ok, i can apt-get the 2.6.12 image for 686? why didn't apt-get dist-upgrade do it?
<ph8> i'll just stick to 6868
<ph8> * 686
<god-zero> yes
<ph8> does apt-get upgrade never touch the kernel?
<god-zero> it definatly tuches the kernel, but you can have more than 1... I have 686, plus 386 as a backup
<ph8> 686 is unreliable or some such?
<god-zero> no, it's fine
<aftertaf> seems ok for me on 2 pcs
<edison> \
<aftertaf> +386 for allpcs.... yeah.
<god-zero> 386 is universal, 686 wouldn't run on a pentium 1 for instance
<edison> \nick saint
<aftertaf> in case pc dies and change of proc or motherboard
<ph8> i see
<ph8> You guys are so helpful :)
<aftertaf> lol.... im a newb with a bit of experience ;)
<ph8> welcome to the club
<aftertaf> =)
<god-zero> I keep a backup incase i fubar the 686
<aftertaf> safety nets are always a good idea
<saint> ,
<boxerboy29> is there a major bug with kubuntu im not aware of? i cant use the package manager and as for apt-get isnt working either
<god-zero> ph8: my xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/376669
<Kamping_Kaiser> boxerboy29: why is that?
<boxerboy29> i dont know why nothings working the commands are same as ubuntu no?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<god-zero> ph8: I have alot of stuff commented out, that's how I know what _doesn't_ work. ;)
<boxerboy29> apt-get install update/s upgrade/s dont work
<god-zero> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<burepe> god-zero: the faq guy says this, "# Important : If you skip this step, you will probably have a wild, unstable system at the first "repository upgrade". So, as the first thing to do, download this "preferences" file and then,
<burepe> sudo cp -f preferences /etc/apt/" I know you said don't worry about it but that is a pretty strong warning so... That command, am I supposed to put the path to where I downloded his preference file? I don't see how that command is using the file I downloaded unless I do.
<god-zero> no "install"
<gdh> boxerboy29:  come on, 'dont work' means nothing. paste some output to pastebin.com along with your /etc/apt/sources.list for example
<Kamping_Kaiser> boxerboy29: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<boxerboy29> thank you guys ill try it in a min
<burepe> I just got so confused he has a multipage html and a single page html and they say different things. The single page doesn't say anything like that. 
<god-zero> the file he posted for you is fine... don't worry about prefs. prefs say "I prefer files from *here* or *newest is best* " etc
<ph8> thanks god-zero
<ph8> so i'm now on 2.6.12-9 kernel
<ph8> but it's running as well at 2.6.10-5
<ph8> is .12 a dev tree or something?
<ph8> or all kernels just install like that?
<burepe> it won't get "wildly unstable"?
<aftertaf> ph8:  what do you mean?
<aftertaf> a dev tree
<burepe> Thanks god-zero
<hydrogen> 2.6.12 is upstream-stable
<ph8> a development treee
<hydrogen> so no
<ph8> i'm wondering why 2.6.10 didn't auto-upgrade to .12
<hydrogen> 2.6.14 is the current devel tree
<ph8> why i had to do it 'manually' so to cpeak
<ph8> * speak
<hydrogen> ph8: kernels are not usually auto upgraded
<hydrogen> simply because they effect a huge amount of the system
<aftertaf> ph8:  do you have the linux-686 metapackage selected?
<ph8> ok
<ph8> the meta what now?
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> its a package that actually refers to the latest kernel package
<ph8> i see?
<ph8> so it'll tell you what the latest is
<aftertaf> linux-686 or linux-k7 e.g....
<god-zero> just plain "linux-686" gets the newest kernel on upgrade
<ph8> what's the meta package package called?
<aftertaf> dunno if itll tell you, but it 'gets' the latest one each time, surely as a dependency.
<aftertaf> linux-[proc type]  packages are metapackages actually.
<god-zero> ph8 "linux-686" is the META package
<ph8> hmm
<aftertaf> god-zero:  hehe i was right, then ;)
<aftertaf> wasnt 100%
<ph8> so if i type 'apt-get linux-686'
<ph8> it gets the latest kernel?
<aftertaf> ph8:  yep
<ph8> nice
<aftertaf> via dependencies
<ph8> what are the restricted modules -smp?
<cyne> anyone got ScummVM going on Kubuntu?
<aftertaf> and on update/upgrade itll do it auto ;)
<aftertaf> ph8:  containing drivers like for nvidia, etc.....
<_david> Anyone familiar with the  SystemRescueCd?
<ph8> will i need it for my fglrx/ati?
<aftertaf> -smp biprocessor
<god-zero> every time you upgrade, it'll grab the newest kernel because "linux-686" points at whatever the newest is at all times
<ph8> oh
<ph8> so i don't
<aftertaf> all with smp is biproc
<burepe> how do I get out of a man page?
<gdh> burepe: q
<gdh> or.. ctrl-c :)
<burepe> thanks
<god-zero> I should try the smp with my celeron, just to see what would happen
<aftertaf> god-zero:  lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a lot
<aftertaf> smoke may get in your eyes ;)
<ph8> god-zero
<ph8> how can i confirm my bus-id is right?
<ph8> all this time i might have had the right drivers but it might have been directing to a default 4mb card or something
<ph8> sound likely?
<dajomu> I am wondering why my  SystemRescueCd is stopping with the bootup message * Starting USB and PCI hotplugging
<Kamping_Kaiser> ph8: lspci
<aftertaf> hotplug has troubles sometimes.
<aftertaf> dajomu:  unplug any unneccessary usb stuff
<dajomu> got nothing attached
<aftertaf> dajomu:  erf, then :/
<ph8> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5460
<ph8> which makes it PCI:1:0:0 ?
<dajomu> aftertaf - do you know if there is a way of disable hotplugging on this rescuecd?
<aftertaf> i dont, sorry.....
<god-zero> pci:1:0:0 = agp i think
* aftertaf still quite newb...
<ph8> agp?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but the bus id is different isnt it god-zero? one hex and the others dec or something?
<god-zero> a 1 is a 1, and a 0 is a 0 in dec or hex
<ph8> i just noticed yours isn't 1:0:0
<ph8> and thought about that wrong location thing
<god-zero> mine is pci
<ph8> ah i see
<ph8> but that pasted output from lspci translates to 1:0:0
<ph8> even though it's agp?
<gdh> Wildly off topic - anyone here sell cisco kit in the UK ? :)
<god-zero> my apg is being used by the intel intergrated video
<ph8> Option    "UseInternalAGPGART"      "no"0
<ph8> so i should set that to yes?
<god-zero> no
<ph8> assuming mine's agp
<ph8> ok
<ph8> i'll reboot and try now with the new kernel
<ph8> cross your fingers for me :)
<god-zero> agpgart is broken on atis
<whoiam> gdh: 
<gdh> mm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<god-zero> sleepy
<whoiam> gdh: check this
<whoiam> http://whoiam55.at.preempted.net/images/whee.png
<whoiam> why it asking me to open this insttead of open it ?
<dreumah> hello i have a rio carbon nad just swtiched ubuntu to kubuntu.... when i try deleting songs from it it will not let me, but it did before... any help?
<gdh> Good question. I've no idea :)
<whoiam> :D
<god-zero> whoami: when whoami opens a webpage with whoami in the title, it causes a tear in the tcp/ip fabric do to the loopback effect. It was all explained pretty clearly on star trek
<gdh> :)
<dreumah> hello i have a rio carbon nad just swtiched ubuntu to kubuntu.... when i try deleting songs from it it will not let me, but it did before... any help?
<god-zero> dreumah: no idea, try later when more people are here.
<dreumah> ok
<aftertaf> dreumah: if it has a mountpoint, check permission on the mount point ans in fstab
<aftertaf> just an idea
<ph8> right
<ph8> so fglrx broke the KDE login window 
<god-zero> lol
<ph8> i had to recovery boot and switch back to ati to get it working
<aftertaf> nice of it :/
<ph8> everything just froze when kdm started
<ph8> couldn't move the mouse or anything
<ph8> so this means i'm fucked?
<aftertaf> a strong word
<ph8> technical term
<aftertaf> in this case, justifiably applied
<god-zero> did you recover any errors from it?
<aftertaf> :)
<god-zero> if it hard froze, prolly the kernel
<ph8> module fglrx not found
<god-zero> i'm to tired to be of muck help right now, but ....
<god-zero> ya kernel
<ph8> it skipped some glcore stuff
<ph8> 'symbols not found'
<ph8> * 'NO symbols found'
<aftertaf> means restricted is broken
<ph8> nice
<aftertaf> you on 64bit
<aftertaf> ?
<ph8> i'll try again in a few weeks
<ph8> not as far as i know
<ph8> should i be?
<aftertaf> erf
<ph8> what's different with 32 bit?
<aftertaf> dunno ;) what proc you got?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 32 bit works ;)
<ph8> pentium M
<ph8> (notebook)
<aftertaf> 32/64 bit proc.... M = 686 i think
<gdh> errr
<gdh> has anyone ever found this line in their /etc/hosts ?
<ph8> yes i'm using a 686 kernel
<gdh> 209.216.205.162 www.XERSEDEFIXION.COM
<ph8> so that's 32 bit?
<nikkia> gdh, 'what's an IP like you doing in a place like this?' ? :)
<nikkia> gdh, erm, no
<gdh> that scares me
<ph8> gdh: if you didn't put it there..
<ph8> .what are the perms like on that file, what else is running on the machine etc
<gdh> this is just my desktop.. ffs...
<aftertaf> gdh:  you been h4x0r3d?
<ph8> batten down the hatches!
<ph8> iptables out the internet
<gdh> My desktop has been pwned? :D
<ph8> and perform a week long security audit
<ph8> :)
<ph8> what's on the website
<aftertaf> lol pwned
* aftertaf looking, playing with fire ;)
<ph8> bugger all
<ph8> hmm
<aftertaf> UNRESOLVED_HOSTNAME
<god-zero> arg, whois isn't installed
<nikkia> gdh, one of the few search results for that host name, is some freshmeat user
<ph8> [.: 12:58:03 :.]  * Dns resolved 209.216.205.162 to virt22v.secure-wi.com
<aftertaf> can you ping it
<aftertaf> "yes you can"
<gdh> will at least watch with tcplog...
<nikkia> http://freshmeat.net/~xersedefixion/
<nalioth> nikkia: howdy
<nikkia> afternoon nalioth
<gdh> Ahh it's ok
<nalioth> nikkia: i imagine so, just barely
<gdh> I remember now :)
<gdh> must've done it when I was, er, a little tipsy
<nikkia> gdh, 'oh, yeah, that's my address!' :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<god-zero> lol
<gdh> they wrote some CGI script I was interested in but hadn't renewed their domain name
<gdh> the script turned out to be completely ass - waste of effort
<nikkia> gdh, the rest of his projects look like ass too
<gdh> was looking for a 'webforum' script that isn't written in PHP...
<aftertaf> lol gdh you pwned yourself :)
<gdh> ended up finding a jewel in www.mwforum.org - not only is is not PHP, but it's mod_perl compatible and "use strict"
<nikkia> gdh, i have a basic rule: never trust anyone that insists on writing 'large projects' in assembler
<gdh> .. so the guy has a clue. :)
<aftertaf> simpler rule: never trust anyone
<nikkia> gdh, if the clue says 'throw portability out of the window and write perl modules in x86 asm', then i consider it a broken clue
<gdh> he does that?
<nikkia> yes
<gdh> haha it's novel at least :)
<gdh> I like the irony of Perl with asm :)
<gdh> nikkia: Don't suppose you have any decent cisco resale contacts ? :)
<nikkia> nope
<gdh> k just wondering..
<nikkia> gdh, he also seems to be one of those strange people that thinks svgalib is better than the X GUIs
<gdh> I can understand the 'light' appeal, but surely DirectFB and friends are a better choice now...
<gdh> svgalib never did much for me than corrupt the screen and force a reboot
<gdh> brought me back to the bad old DOS days.
<nikkia> gdh, i don't buy the 'light' appeal, because any non-trivial app is going to need UI controls, and you're back to reinventing the wheel (most likely with corners, from my experience with people writing their own UI code :)
<lucas> i everybody 
<nikkia> gdh, its like the obsession with fltk that a lot of linux app authors have, because its 'easy', yeah, it might be easy (ish, it gets complicated real fast, and isn't really much easier than Qt), but it looks like someone sent your program back in time 20 years, then crapped on it :)
<lucas> is there a way to add repository in kynaptic ?
<lucas> i used kubuntu 5.10 
<gdh> nikkia: The Motif Effect :)
<nikkia> gdh, at least motif is consistant :P
<jjesse> lucas did you get your question answered about adding a repository?
<nalioth> !tell lucas about repos
<cyne> why doesn't java work in konqueror
<Kamping_Kaiser> bad vibes
<cyne> hey?
<cyne> do i need to install the java-common package?
<lucas> <jjesse> yes thx
<aftertaf> anyone using 3.5 beta?
<cyne> do i need to install the java-common package to see java applets in konqueror ?
<cyne> help! i can't find java
<jjesse> !tell cyne java
<jjesse> !tell cyne installing java
<nalioth> !tell cyne about java
<cyne> thankyou
<slow-motion> hallo
<eclub02> hai friends
<eclub02> i wont to as
<eclub02> i wont to question
<eclub02> how delete read only file in linux..?
<Kamping_Kaiser> -f
<eclub02> can you tell me about it...?
<eclub02> it no work too
<eclub02> i have do rm -rf name_of_file
<eclub02> any more sintax?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eclub02: who owns teh file?
<eclub02> joint /suse
<eclub02> !jaoin #suse
<ubotu> No idea, eclub02
<eclub02> #suse
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /join #suse
<eclub02> root
<eclub02> it owns is root , n group root
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you have to sudo rm 
<eclub02> yes i have
<eclub02> but it no work too
<eclub02> yu hu.... any one help me....!
<Kamping_Kaiser> eclub02: what are you trying to remove?
<eclub02> read only file 
<Kamping_Kaiser> what file?
<eclub02> mp3, jpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo rm -rfi filename
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo rm -rfi filename filename2 filneme3
<eclub02> i have do it
<eclub02> it no efect
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you post the output of what your doing somewhere?
<eclub02> any other way to remove the files, with other sintax?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rm is the only way to remove files. 
<Mose`> zdarowa
<eclub02> zdarowa ==> it's a sintax?
<eclub02> ou...
<eclub02> thank's mr.kaiser for you resons :)
<Utter_kde> anyone here using Breezy on PPC?
<dutch> what's the name of the mail program for mozilla ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thunderbird and um... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> mozilla mail iirc
<sedeki> define:iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i recall/remember correctly
<dutch> I thought thunderbird was for firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> its mozilla. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not 'for' firefox as such
<Balu> Hey dudes
<Balu> I'm having problems with cdrecord for a while (not detecting my burner as one, but as a standard CD-ROM)
<Balu> any ideas?
<Balu> I've found a lot problems like mine at google, without a solution yet. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> nfi sorry Balu
<Balu> I somewhere read about a security fix in >=2.6.8 that created this kind of problem
<Balu> probably something to do with "scsi filtering" and the ide-scsi-stuff
<sveri> Balu: so maybe you can try an older kernel?
<seaLne> in 2.6 kernels ide-scsi is no longer needed
<seaLne> is CDR_DEVICE defined in /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord?
<Balu> seaLne: tried it without that module too
<Balu> CDR_DEVICE=/dev/cdrw with /dev/cdrw being a link to hdc - which is correct
<Balu> Problem is that cdrecord returns "Supported modes:" (empty)
<Balu> and "Device seems to be: Generic CD-ROM.\ncdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target."
<Balu> I had the same problem with hoary and it somehow "vanished" and suddenly worked (sometimes) - now I'm on Breezy and "no go" again..
<Balu> it has to do something with the kernel modules, cdrecord or the devices
<seaLne> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc ....
<Balu> But I just can not find the answer...
<Balu> seaLne: I'm testing with cdrecord -dummy dev=/dev/hdc *.iso
<gdh> Balu: does 'cdrecord -scanbus' come up with anything useful?
<seaLne> does "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus" show anything?
<seaLne> gdh: not without ide-scsi stuff
<gdh> :/ What of that 'dodgy' ATAPI: transport - was that trashed?
<gdh> .. it always seemed to work for me :)
<Balu> seaLne: yes, it lists my burner as follows
<Balu>         1,0,0   100) 'ATAPI   ' 'CD-RW52XMAX     ' '1.0 ' Removable CD-ROM
<seaLne> Balu: looks fine then... hmm
<Balu> seaLne: that's what's driving me crazy
<Balu> seaLne: I'm fiddling around for two days now
<seaLne> Balu: out of interest have you tried using k3b?
<gdh> Is that not just a colourful wrapper around cdrecord?
<Balu> seaLne: of course - I'm trying to tie down the error I got there which led me to cdrecord
<seaLne> Balu: k
<gdh> or does it use growisofs thesedays?
<Balu> gdh: afaik no :)
<gdh> heh
<seaLne> it does when you are creating an image to burn
<Balu> I guess I'll tell my boss to buy me a new box - this one is broken and does not work with ubuntu :)
<seaLne> heh
<seaLne> did k3b detect the device but then fail to be able to write?
<Balu> yep
<Balu> the debug log shows that the problem is cdrecord not being able to detect a working "write mode"
<Balu> I even tried to run it as root, with + without suid, ...
<seaLne> you haven't been using your cupholder recently have you?
<Balu> Of course I have...
<Balu> it's not in my PC though ;)
<seaLne> :)
<Balu> anyway, need to get back to my usual work...
<seaLne> Balu: no idea sorry, you looked on the k3b.sf.net website?
<Balu> seaLne: si
* Balu is going to get a hammer tomorrow to solve the problem
<defekt> help... first-time linux user, and i have to learn python.. do i even have a compiler?
<sproingie> defekt: probably.  open a terminal window and type 'python'
<Kamping_Kaiser> defekt: you can download on (and its not a compiler as such)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its an 'interpritor'
<sproingie> eh, semantics.  may as well get it working first
* sproingie tries out klik.  some stuff in there really makes no sense as .cmg files
<defekt> hmmm... looks like i have something.. but how do i use it? just find a text editor and write away?
<sproingie> e.g. just to test, i grabbed cproto, which is strictly a cli app
<sproingie> defekt: how much you know about programming?
<defekt> i know basic java and a little bit of c
<sproingie> so you know the basics.  python just run, it's like a shell script
<defekt> ok?
<sproingie> any text editor will do, though for python in particular I *strongly* recommend something that has a python mode
<sproingie> like emacs.  even IDLE will do, even though it's not that great
<defekt> okay, so i should look on the python homepage maybe?
<sproingie> yah that'll have pointers
<sproingie> the reason you really don't want to use just any editor is that python uses indentation as syntax
<sproingie> if you don't get it all lined up exactly the same way, then it doesn't work
<defekt> ok
<sproingie> there's a #python channel here ... you may or may not like it, but it's worth giving a try
<defekt> thanx :)
<StR> Hi all!
<eclub02> www.kakus.com
<Utter_kde> anyone here using Breezy on PPC?
<Tm_T> hmh
* buz is looking for an usenet binary grabber other than klibido (which is crashhappy)
<sedeki> why isn't mplayer in apt?
<StR> because you should use kaffeine
<GeKKo\\> Hi
* GeKKo\\ <- noob
<othernoob> kaffeine isn't that great StR
<GeKKo\\> can you access NTFS safely from kubuntu ?
<sedeki> i don't like kaffine
<Kamping_Kaiser> sedeki: its in universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> GeKKo\\: read only
<othernoob> GeKKo\\: yes, readonly=safe, write=not so
<StR> I prefer kaffeine...
<GeKKo\\> ok
<GeKKo\\> is it included in the default install ?
<StR> I cann access all network files with the kioslaves
<othernoob> GeKKo\\: well, you'll have to mount it..
<GeKKo\\> yeah that wont be a problem
<gdh> StR: Really? they fixed that ? :)
<GeKKo\\> but the "drivers" or whatever for ntfs are included in the install ? or not ?
<gdh> I'll have to give it another try
<othernoob> GeKKo\\: yes, just mount it readonly ..
<GeKKo\\> ok
<othernoob> GeKKo\\: you may want to read how to do that on some tutorial
<Utter_kde> if you want an mp3 player use mpd - it works great IMHO
<GeKKo\\> othernoob i'll be fine i'll ask some linux wizzy
<othernoob> that may work as well
<GeKKo\\> or i'll read the man or something
<GeKKo\\> whatever
<boogster> que debo hacer mofos
<othernoob> indeed
<othernoob> did he just call us mofos?...i like him
<gdh> kaffeine complains 'GStreamer could not be initialized' and closes. Very classy.
<GeKKo\\> que debo hacer means something like "what does that mean" or something
<boogster> vuelve
<GeKKo\\> i googled that, so might be 100% wrong :p
<othernoob> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<StR> breezy comes with php5??
<boogster> ok, aspire mi martillo jugoso grande
<othernoob> si ?
<GeKKo\\> entiend ingles ? :p
<Versed2> Is there a way to switch from KDE desktop to Gnome desktop without having to shut down?  (yes both are installed)
<othernoob> Versed2: tried logging out?
<Versed2> I mean without logging out.
<jjesse> switch user?
<Versed2> I might try it.
<jjesse> if you go to K Menu -> Switch User -> Start New Session
<jjesse> does that do it for u?
<StR> Why does breezy comes with php5?
<othernoob> StR: why not?
<StR> othernoob: because there is no pear package for php5
<DocTomoe> StR Why don't compile PHP5 by hand?
<Versed2> jjessie thanks that will work but it's not what I want, I wanted just to swap out as current user, it's not a real big issue.
<StR> DocTomoe: because I like the apt
<boogster> everyone loves the apt
<othernoob> not really..
<Kamping_Kaiser> sif not
<Versed2> I will just reboot later or when I am finished and go back to gnome.  Both are good, probably from using OSX alot I find myself more confortable in gnome.  
<boogster> gnome SUXXX0RS"!!!!"!2131!
<Versed2> In anycase, I've found ubuntu/kubuntu excellent.  
<Versed2> lol
<boogster> kde 4 will kill gnome
<Versed2> I a open to anything better.
<Versed2> am
<othernoob> Versed2: wanna make love? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<boogster> his mom is also pretty open
* Kamping_Kaiser uses gnome and proud of it
<Versed2> Nah just no war.
<Kamping_Kaiser> boogster: uncalled for
<boogster> affirmative
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) thanks
<regeya> heh.
<regeya> both gnome and kde are excellent these days.
<regeya> or in a pessimistic view, they both suck in unique ways.
<DocTomoe> but some are more excellent as others ... ;)
<regeya> lol
<boogster> not as good as fluxbox ;)
<regeya> nice welles paraphrase
<DocTomoe> screw fluxbox. Use sh. 
<boogster> enlightenment e17 pwns joo
<regeya> if sh isn't good enough, you could, you just might, be allowed to use screen.
* regeya used to be a windowmaker diehard nut
<DocTomoe> I used to use fvwm ... in 1996 ;)
<DocTomoe> aaah, those were the days 
<foodcoman> Morning nalioth!
<nalioth> foodcoman: yes unusual for me to be awake atm
<foodcoman> Thought so, 8:22am here!
<foodcoman> Trying to get that first cup of coffee down.
<buz> what the url for oo2rc1?
<buz> i could try on kubuntu
* nalioth is a night owl. usually up at 3 or 5 pm and up all night til 6a or 7a
<Dangly> any idea of when a kde 3.5 beta for amd64 will be available?
<StR> Dangly: no idea...
<foodcoman> buz, I thought it was part of the package management.
<StR> Dangly: even for x86 is very buggy
<buz> foodcoman: i wrote to the wrong channel
<buz> i'm looking for the oo2 klik ;)
<foodcoman> buz: Gotcha.
<buz> klik seems quite buggy on kubuntu so far :(
<buz> is there any way to build qt4designer apps on kubuntu? 
<StR> buz: with kdevelop3
<buz> uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.4)
<buz> (after qmake && make
<lucas> hi
<lucas> any documentation about amarok settings ?
<whoiam> any of you running breezy ?
<whoiam> gdh: are you there ?
<lucas> me
<nalioth> lucas: did you look in file:///usr/share/docs/ ?
<lucas> got trouble using amarok and two audio device
<whoiam> lucas: do you able to play movies properly ?
<lucas> no sound
<whoiam> I'm using vlc player for playing
<whoiam> yeah no sound
<whoiam> :(
<whoiam> lucas: any fix yet ?
<whoiam> same problem with kaffeine
<lucas> i hava nothin in file:///usr/share/docs/
<lucas> i use mplayer and have no sound
<nalioth> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<lucas> how can i find my audio devices ?
<lucas> i know one is on pci and the other on usb
<lucas> i got a headset 
<lucas> thx for link  ubotu
<lucas> i take a look
<nikkia> lucas, cat /proc/asound/devices  is a good place to start
<nikkia> also 'aplay -l'
<lucas> yeah i did 
<lucas> aplay -l
<lucas> but i would like to know where is my usb devis 
<lucas> on dev/dsp or whatever ? i don' know how to determine it
<lucas> sound can work on both but not with the same engine or the same player
<lucas> if i use xmms i hear in my headset 
<lucas> and if u use amarok i hear in my speaker
<whoiam> lucas: actually I'm able to play MP3 files, that mean My sound card is installed properly, but no sound from movies :(
<nikkia> lucas, aplay -l should list the devices by the driver
<nikkia> lucas, your headset is likely to be provided by the USB sound driver
<lucas> yes it is
<nikkia> the card and subdevice numbers it returns, can be used as alsa device names, eg, if it says that the output for the headset is on card 1 and subdevice 0, then you can specify the alsa device hw:1,0 to alsa apps to playback via the headset
<lucas> ok i test
<nikkia> of course, with ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf you can create symbolic names for each device, and/or setup a default
<StR>  that amarok si really buggy in 3.5.... using that xine engine...
<nikkia> so, IF hw:1,0 is your headset output, you can create an alias called pcm.headset that points to hw:1,0, then just use 'headset' as the alsa device name
<lucas> where can i configure alsa in Kde  system settings ?
<nikkia> lucas, KDE provides only very basic settings for how it uses alsa, it doesn't have a control panel for configuring alsa itself, just how arts uses alsa
<whoiam> lucas: are you able to play mp3 files ?
<nalioth> nikkia: i can't ever look at you w/o you frrzaaplling my brain
<nikkia> lucas, setting the right hw: address for arts to use to your speakers would make 99% of KDE apps use the speaker for audio
<lucas> whoami: yes i am able
<lucas> with xmms
<lucas> nikkia, where can i set alsa ?
<whoiam> nikkia: if we are able to play mp3 files, that it mean his sound card is installed properly. seems some problem with breezy 
<nikkia> whoiam: no, it seems more like a configuration issue with some apps, to me
<boogster> when is kubuntu released
<thehil>  How do I find the number of occurance of a search result in vim?
<boogster> control+F?
<lucas> do u have a fulll documentation about roles of arts alsa and player if i can understand their role, i fix it by my self 
<lucas> for the moment i don't understand what's the difference between oss and alsa
<lucas> xine and arts
<nikkia> lucas, oss (actually, oss-lite) is the old deprecated audio drivers for linux, alsa is the new
<boogster> alsa>oss>joo
<lucas> ok so if i have a usb sound card i don t need alsa ?
<nikkia> (its important to bear in mind that when people say 'oss' they are usually talking about 'oss-lite' because *real* oss are actually pay-for audio drivers that are still developed, and support a lot of things that the kernel 'oss-lite' stuff doesn't)
<nikkia> lucas, yes, you want alsa
<lucas> ok
<nikkia> lucas, oss-lite is terrible, now, there is a bug in the ubuntu builds that means you don't get alsa usb sound usually
* nalioth sees "oss" and thinks open source software
<nikkia> the kernels are usually built with the wrong (oss-lite) usb drivers configured
<boogster> oss= piece of crap, use alsa 
<lucas> ok
<nikkia> boogster: full oss isn't that bad, but its pay-ware
<boogster> alright
<lucas> but i can hear in my usb headset if i u xmms 
<nikkia> boogster: in a rather bizarre brain-messing twist, the real OSS emulates ALSA too :)
<lucas> i think xmms don t use alsa
<nikkia> lucas, thats probably because you're using the OSS output in xmms, and the wrong USB drivers are loaded for the headset
<nikkia> lucas, set xmms to use alsa, or arts - but the arts output plugin is buggy
<nikkia> now, whether you set the usb drivers right or not, is up to you, its a tough call given that you probably want to use skype and skype uses OSS not alsa
<whoiam> nikkia: I'm using alsa in xmms
<whoiam> mp3 files playing fine, but I'm unable to hear sound from movies 
<lucas> i set xmms to use alsa and it works with the headset
<nikkia> whoiam: probably a misconfigured video player, either its using the wrong audio output method, its blocked, or its detecting an spdif output and trying to use that
<nikkia> lucas, i take it you want xmms to use the speakers? :)
<whoiam> I tried 3 players, vlc, kaffeine and kaboodle, now trying noatun :(
<lucas> now for xmms it s ok
<lucas> it use the headset well
<lucas> it s for amarok that i have trouble
<lucas> and app kina mplayer
<lucas> how cani i configure it to use headset
<nikkia> lucas, configure what? KDE? mplayer?
<lucas> hmmm everything 
<nalioth> lucas: you want your whole box to use the usb headset?
<lucas> yes, the must would be that i could switch but this for a next step
<nikkia> lucas, the problem with that, is that you cannot set *everything* to use one audio device in one place, you need to configure at least several sound servers, and possibly a few individual apps
<lucas> nikkia, no problem but with amarok 
<nikkia> and you're also going to have to configure dmix, most likely :)
<lucas> i can't use gstreamer, xine only artsd 
<lucas> now i have to set artsd to use the headset
<StR> who is using amarok with kde3.5?
<nikkia> lucas, for that, find the hw: address of the usb headset, and put that in the audio device text box in Control Center on the 'Sound System Hardware page
<lucas> ok
<nikkia> sorry, 'Device Location' text box, with the 'Audio Device' set to ALSA
<nalioth> nikkia: i must say: You are the cats pajamas
<boogster> nnnn
<lucas> card 1: Headset
<lucas> ubdevices: 1/1
<lucas>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<lucas> as a result for aplay -l
<lucas> and i put hw:1,0 
<lucas> Unable to set channels!
<nikkia> lucas, at this point, good advice would be to *stop* the audio server within the control center
<nikkia> and make sure nothing else is playing audio
<dreumah> hi, i have an external harddisk and kubuntu isnt recognizing it at all
<nikkia> you are almost certainly going to need to configure dmix anyway
<dreumah> it worked in ubuntu though
<lucas> where?
<nikkia> lucas, configuring dmix isn't 'fun' or easy :/
<lucas> can i stop the sound system
<nikkia> lucas, 'Sound System'/'General'  uncheck 'Enable the sound system' then 'apply'
<lucas> ok
<dreumah> hi, i have an external harddisk and kubuntu isnt recognizing it at all
<nikkia> lucas, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin  explains *somewhat* about how to configure dmix
<lucas> ok
<lucas> i configure it withthe sound system stopped
<nikkia> lucas, you ARE going to need dmix, because USB doesn't really have the bandwidth to handle hardware mixing
<lucas> ok
<nikkia> lucas, yes, you really want all sound programs out of the way when you're configuring and testing things like this
<lucas> ok let's go
<laurentR> Hello ! I'd like to know if there is a possibility of netinstall of Kubuntu. It's for installing Kubuntu from a local server during install party.
<dreumah> hi, i have an external harddisk and kubuntu isnt recognizing it at all
<nalioth> nikkia: the cat comment was a compliment, btw
<nikkia> lucas, read, and understand that page i gave you the url to, above, and follow its instructions
<nikkia> nalioth: i know
<nalioth> dreumah: is it recognized under windows?
<dreumah> yeah and ubuntu recognized it too
<dreumah> its really strange just after i switched to kubuntu
<nikkia> dreumah: try this... unplug the drive from the USB, then type 'sudo dmesg -c'
<nikkia> then plug the drive back in, and do 'dmesg'
<nikkia> (wait a few seconds between plugging it in and doing dmesg)
* nalioth has a more lazy suggestion
* nikkia is tempted to suspect that 'kubuntu' recognises it just fine, but KDE's HAL stuff is being a pain :)
<dreumah> my terminal is not working properly
<dreumah> i dont know what up with my system
<nikkia> dreumah: hmmm, that could suggest that something 'bad'(tm) has happened
<dreumah> like what?
<nikkia> dreumah: the USB stack may have fallen over
<dreumah> ok so what do i do?
<nikkia> dreumah: give it a few seconds, see if it settles down, if not, you may need to reboot
<dreumah> ok
<nalioth> nikkia: i was gonna suggest looking in /media but i may be totally clueless
<hussam> what style does kubuntu use by default for new users? plastic or lipstik?
<nikkia> nalioth: if i had to make a guess, the drive WAS working, and WAS mounted, and unplugging it killed the usb-storage driver :)
<nalioth> nikkia: i find that common behavior when i unplug my firewire things
<nikkia> nalioth: quite often when usb-storage (or 'sd' dies, which will be sat on top of usb-storage) dies, it takes the console with it
<nalioth> nikkia: i can only plug in once 
<freemanen> how do you play streaming mp3 in kubuntu?
<Utter_kde> anyone here using Breezy on PPC?
<freemanen> yes
<nalioth> Utter_kde: yes, do you have a question?
<whoiam> anyone know why I'm not hearing any sound from vlc player ?
<sveri> hi, can somebody tell me the name of the meta package which installs the base utilities for building and compiling programms, i somehow am to stupid to find it
<nikkia> sveri: build-essential
<Utter_kde> hi nalioth! we spoke before...
<nalioth> Utter_kde: have we?
<sveri> nikkia: ah, ok, thx very much
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:camelot] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de
<sveri> have a nice day everybody
<Utter_kde> nalioth: I was trying to get kdevelop installed on Hoary
<nalioth> Utter_kde: were you successful?
<Utter_kde> nalioth: totally - then upgraded to Breezy ;-)
<Utter_kde> now everything is pear-shaped
<nalioth> Utter_kde: welcome to jolts and staggers
<Utter_kde> ;-)
<Utter_kde> I can cope - but I can't get any development stuff working at all now
<Utter_kde> my compiler apparently can't create executables etc and apt-get wont even allow me to build stuff
<whoiam> nikkia: I install vlc-plugin-alsa and I'm able to play sound in movie files :D
<nalioth> Utter_kde: oh no! wait about 14 days
<Utter_kde> the next update...?
<nalioth> Utter_kde: breezy finals oct 13
<Utter_kde> oooh - 2 days after I REALLY need it ;-)
<Utter_kde> I needed a client for mpd which also won't compile
<Utter_kde> but the gnome player works so I'M SAVED
<nalioth> Utter_kde: i'm sure the dev tools will work b4 that
<Utter_kde> nalioth: there's been no updates for a while, nah?
<nalioth> Utter_kde: sheesh theres updates hourly
<Utter_kde> my apt-getting tells me there's nothing to upgrade?
<nalioth> Utter_kde: how often do you run it?
<sven-tek> does konqueror need a different plugin fr flash to work than firefox?
<Utter_kde> every day
<Utter_kde> 3 times today already with all repositories open
<nalioth> Utter_kde: hmm i ran it at 5am and got a buttload of stuff, and again a few minutes ago to another buttload 
<Utter_kde> hmmm... I thought that was a bit weird
<Utter_kde> kynaptic and apt-get have use the same repositories, yeah?
<seaLne> yeah
<Utter_kde> they both tell me I'm up to date
<seaLne> you are doing an apt-get update before the upgrade?
<Utter_kde> sure
<StR> yes
<Utter_kde> yes
<orace|> what exactly is the problem
<Utter_kde> is this a valid repo  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release [30.9kB] ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Gameboy?
<StR> Utter_kde: no...
<Utter_kde> ah-ha!!
<StR> Utter_kde: tyr this :    http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  main restricted universe multiverse   <--- 
<StR> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  main restricted universe multiverse
<seaLne> Utter_kde: what you pasted looks like the output from apt-get update?
<Utter_kde> yeah, being old, blind and useless I uncommented the wrong lines ;-)
<Utter_kde> thank you for that, guys!!
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> is there an easy way to create ftp users for proftpd?
<blackflag> with different access in the folder structure
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, there's gproftpd
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html
<blackflag> cool, thanx!! :-)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No prob
<StR> Rogue_Jedi_X: hey..
<StR> I use  pure-ftpd
<TokenBad> I have a question...I was using ubuntu and went to the kubuntu desktop but now whenever I restart my computer..the screensaver program will not start auto....I have to go to screensaver..and then it tells me its not running and ask me if I want to start it
<StR> there is a nice way to create users from a DB
<TokenBad> any idea how I can have it start auto?
<StR> TokenBad: from the kcontrol?
<TokenBad> I go to kmenu then utilities..then screensaver
<TokenBad> and it comes up saying that it wasn't started and ask if I wanted to start it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> StR: I don't have that many users. In fact, I don't use the ftp daemon that much
<StR> Rogue_Jedi_X: ahh ok...
<TokenBad> but I want it to start the screensaver when I boot
<TokenBad> so that I don't have to go to screensaver every time I boot
<crimsun> nalioth, yes, I have to be due the use of my ssh tunnel's auto-assigning of ident.
<nalioth> crimsun: just thought i'd point it out, in case it slipped your mind
<crimsun> nalioth, no prob. :)
<tecknozic> hello
<tecknozic> one question
<tecknozic> how to access to root in Kubuntu ? 
<tecknozic> what password ?
<jjesse> the first username created is allowed to sudo
<jjesse> so when you sudo to something type the password of the first user created
<tecknozic> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 hoary main
<tecknozic> deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu hoary main
<tecknozic> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu hoary main
<tecknozic> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu hoary main
<tecknozic> sorry
<jjesse> tecknozic: what are you looking for there?
<tecknozic> what "the first username created is allowed to sudo" mean ?
<jjesse> when you installed ubuntu you created a username and password
<jjesse> so that username is allowed to become the super user (through sudo)
<tecknozic> ok...
<tecknozic> I need to modify a file. But I don't have the permission under my session...
<nalioth> !tell tecknozic about root
<Tm_T> tecknozic: yu
<tecknozic> yes...
<Tm_T> tecknozic: sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_bruce> users
<_bruce> help am complete NuB to irc!
<nalioth> help yourself. ask the channel a question
<StR> hi _bruce 
<jjesse> hello _bruce 
<_bruce> G'day evry1
<jjesse> is there something in particular we can help you out w/?
<epiloc> join #tech
<_bruce> I am having trble getting a HP Deskjet Portable to print properly .....about 1 x line per minute at the moment....
<_bruce> ok thku epiloc
<epiloc> no _bruce
<epiloc> i didnt mean to type that
<_bruce> 'bye
<ricky> someone know how can see a splash screen with usplash ???
<_bruce> Hello? I am a complete NuB to irc & kubuntu ....I am having problems getting my printer to print: it currently prints at about 1xline per minute! any suggestions anyone?
<_bruce> it is a HP Deskjet Portable
<rikva> Hi, is it a common problem that I can't install Knemo because of a conflict with KNetworkConf?
<henriquemaia> Hello, I'm having a problem with my amarok on my Breezy. 
<henriquemaia> When I start it, I get:
<henriquemaia> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<henriquemaia> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<henriquemaia> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<henriquemaia> Anyone knows what's this?
<rikva> henriquemaia: I think you will have more luck at #amarok :)
<henriquemaia> Thanks a lot.
<Auxin> hi :)
<buzi> hello
<Auxin> hi buzi 
<buzi> got some prob
<buzi> s
<_max> hi. does anyone know how to remove these little arrows around the trash icon in my control bar? (not just around the trash icon...)
<buzi> can you spare a couple of minutes to help me, auxin?
<buzi> or anybody elsE?
<Auxin> buzi: if i CAN y not
<Auxin> it depends on your bug :)
<buzi> good. well, lets start by saying i'm a newbie in this whole linux thing. installed and touched the first linux - 3 days ago (ubuntu)
<Auxin> ok :)
<buzi> so i've been trying gnome, and decided to go KDE
<Auxin> so grats to this decision ;)
<Auxin> ok 
<buzi> didn't really know what to choose in the synaptic for the transfer to be smooth, so I tried marking any kde thing I've found.
<Auxin> heh ok
<buzi> after the update, i rebooted the comp and enter my fresh_goodlooking_kde
<buzi> and what did I do first? went to the admin configuration ofcourse... (control center)
<buzi> went to the administration places there
<Auxin> yep
<Auxin> than?
<buzi> clicked on the administrator mode. asked for password - gave it.
<Auxin> admin configuration?!
<Auxin> what u mean exaclty?
<buzi> the box thought for a while, and then brought me back to the main system administration page
<buzi> i ment system administration
<Auxin> ok
<buzi> and every time I tried doing that, it kept hoping me back to the opening page of the system administration part
<buzi> what's wrong, and how can i fix it?
<Auxin> what i your goal.. i can't understand what u r trying
<Auxin> is*
<buzi> i'm trying to change options in the system administration zone.
<buzi> it has 6 sub zones
<buzi> (date &time, font installer etc...)
<buzi> in each subzone, there is an administrator mode
<buzi> button
<Auxin> yep
<Auxin> i can c
<Auxin> hm 
<Auxin> r u sure ur root pass is correct?
<Auxin> u know that root pass is the same like user pass.. if u havn't created an super-user
<buzi> well, thats another question...
<buzi> after installing ubuntu
<buzi> I did sudo passwd root
<Auxin> :-/
<buzi> and set a password for it
<Auxin> so
<buzi> don't really know why I did it
<Auxin> don't know 2 ;)
<buzi> so, every time I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or any other "root_needed" action
<buzi> the root pass isn't good, but my user pass IS good
<Auxin> what u mean with "good"
<buzi> working
<mrmarcel> right
<buzi> unless I do "su" and then the root pass does work
<Auxin> hm :-/
<Auxin> so have u tried both passwords in the control center?
<buzi> yep
<Auxin> hm :-/
<buzi> let me try again
<Auxin> ok
<buzi> what the... now both of the passes work!
<buzi> how the hell.. ?
<mrmarcel> o.O
<Auxin> LOL
<Auxin> wtf..
<buzi> i'm preety sure that after a reboot, it'll be the same as before, but we'll cross the bridge when we'll get there...
<buzi> moving on to my next prob.
<Auxin> pebcak *scnr* ;)
<buzi> in some iditotic thinking, I deleted the kdm from the init.d dir. it was when I got back to gnome, removed any trace of KDE in order to reinstall it.
<buzi> so now, the boot gives me a command line
<buzi> and I click KDM -> Enter
<buzi> and the kdm loads.
<buzi> How can I restore the kdm to the init.d dir?
<Auxin> good question
<Auxin> next one plz ;)
<buzi> ha, o.k.
<buzi> moving on
<gdh> apt-get --reinstall install kdm ?
<buzi> hmm... tried it. it reinstalled it.
<buzi> but, I don't see the KDM in the init.d dir
<_lee> hello, I'm having graphics problems with a Toshiba Qosmio F25 and an NVIDIA Go 6600 64mb
<buzi> so i donno.. maybe in the reboot
<buzi> moving on to the next question -> i've set my screen resolution to a lower one from what the install set by default.
<frank23> can anyone load the ath_pci module with 2.6.12-9 in breezy?
<_lee> help anyone?
<buzi> every time the comp boots up into the logging page, it uses the default screen resolution and not mine. only after logging in, the resolution changes to mine
<frank23> It works with 2.6.12-6 but not 2.6.12-9
<buzi> gdh, maybe you know?
<gdh> not really . at worst, you can manually fish the init.d script out from the deb file
<gdh> dpkg-deb -x /path/to/kdm.deb /tmp
<buzi> aha. and what about the next prob? with the screen resolution?
<gdh> then look in /tmp/etc/init.d ...
<kalenedrael> Hmm, I am now having problems with sound.
<gdh> no idea about the screen res :)
<kalenedrael>  /dev/audio doesn't exist.
<kalenedrael> /dev/dsp doesn't, either.
<gdh> buzi: I'm a server guy - Kubuntu just happens to work for me :)
<gdh> (on the desktop I mean)
<kalenedrael> This sucks ass. I like sound.
<buzi> ha.. lol
<kalenedrael> Ah, I figured out the problem.
<kalenedrael> Some driver fucked around with /etc/modprobe.conf.
<gdh> Those pesky drivers :)
<gdh> Varmints, the lot of 'em.
<kalenedrael> Yeah.
<boozee> hmm.. gdh - i can't find kdm.deb in my comp.. could that be?
<gdh> "kdm.deb" doesn't exist - I mean the full path to it...
<gdh> try 'updatedb && locate kdm'
<gdh> it'll be in the apt cache directory, wherever that is in /var
<kalenedrael> Hmm.
<kalenedrael> It's /var/cache/apt
<gdh> sounds familiar
<kalenedrael> Should be in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<kalenedrael> Hmm. I'm wondering if modprobe.conf has to exist.
<kalenedrael> Because on my other box, there is no /etc/modprobe.conf, just a /etc/modprobe.d.
<kalenedrael> Hmmm....
* kalenedrael rm /etc/modprobe.conf
<kalenedrael> There was nothing in modprobe.conf, anyway.
<boozee> well, than maybe I should just do a new clean fresh install.
<kalenedrael> Woot, sound works now.
<boozee> but before that, I must know - What is the proper way to transfer from gnome to KDE ?
<kalenedrael> Transfer what?
<gdh> boozee: You're going to reinstall becuase there's a single init.d script missing?
<boozee> i mean to switch from gnome to kde (as you all know, kde doesn't come default in the install of ubuntu)
<boozee> gdh, not just that - I did some more errs
<boozee> it would be nice. beside, this whole linux thing is for learning
<gdh> yeh - so what's reinstalling going to teach you? :)
<kalenedrael> Uhh...
<gdh> 'Reinstall the OS' is the lame 'advice' you get from Dell Windows support, etc. =)
<kalenedrael> You're just switching from Gnome to KDE?
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<GeKKo> hi
<kalenedrael> That will install anything Kubuntu-related.
<kalenedrael> Hello.
<boozee> in the past 3 days, I haven't had the chance to REALY learn about linux. just tried to manage between the errors and the non proper use of it
<GeKKo> sorry to bother with basic questions (again) but i cant get amaroK to work with mp3 files
<GeKKo> and i downloaded the akode-mpeg thingie and installed it
<GeKKo> and the k3b thing as well
<GeKKo> so the question is -> how do i get amarok to play my mp3's ?
<GeKKo> i can see the equalizer of amarok works fine, but i hear no sound
<GeKKo> i mean the graphic equalizer
<kalenedrael> For one thing, k3b shouldn't have anything to do with amarok.
<GeKKo> ok
<kalenedrael> Ok, hmm.
<GeKKo> thought so
<kalenedrael> ls /dev/audio
<boozee> if i could find out how to restore the KDM to the init.d, than maybe I wouldn't want to reinstall...
<GeKKo> but i got redirected trough some "helpful sites"
<gdh> boozee: I already did. scroll up.. 'dpkg-deb'  etc.
<GeKKo> kalenedrael: i got sound, in movie files and such
<GeKKo> ls /dev/audio
<GeKKo> /dev/audio
<boozee> but I can't find the kdm.deb. searched in the dirs you told me to
<kalenedrael> GeKKo, ok. At least that exists.
<gdh> boozee: .. no there's no file called 'kdm.deb'  it'll be a full filename like 'kde-3.4.2-i386-3..blablabla.deb'
<kalenedrael> GeKKo, try quitting amarok, 'killall artsd' (kills the KDE sound daemon), then restarting amarok.
<GeKKo> didnt work 
<kalenedrael> Hmm.
<GeKKo> btw i got 2 soundcards
<kalenedrael> Hmm.
<GeKKo> and i'm noob
<kalenedrael> That may be the issue.
<GeKKo> but kaffeine plays mp3s just fine
<kalenedrael> Odd.
<GeKKo> quite
<boozee> o.k. - found it!
<gdh> :)
<boozee> did the dpkg thingy to tmp
<boozee> now i got some new dirs in tmp
<gdh> probably 'DEBIAN' and a etc, usr, var...
<GeKKo> great i crashed JuK
<GeKKo> :)
* gdh grins at the changelog of todays' breezy xorg packages...
<gdh>   * Implement an anti-"I LOVE TO SHOT MY FEET" check that will force users to
<gdh>     input at least one resolution if it is not autodetected.
<GeKKo> gonna reboot
<boozee> how do I search with "locate" only in the dir i'm in?
<gdh> find | grep filename
<_chavo> find is probably better for single directory
<gdh> 'filename' is more properly called 'pattern' ...
<gdh> and pattern is a regular expression. In time, you will erect a small statue in honour of regular expressions :)
<_bruce> 
<GeKKo> hmmz
<GeKKo> is this normal -> i get a kate -session prompt when i boot
<GeKKo> asking me for my root password
<_chavo> GeKKo, did you leave an instance of Kate running when you logged out?
<GeKKo> possibly
<GeKKo> well
<GeKKo> i wanted to use kate, but i got the note "cant use it right now - probably crashed"
<_chavo> by default KDE saves your session each time you log out
<GeKKo> ok
<GeKKo> no harm in it
<_max> hello. is it possible to write a nice text right of the k - menu icon? as in gnome you know...
<boozee> BRB
<_chavo> _max, there's a plugin for it at kde-apps.org, but it crashes when I use it
<_max> _chavo: thank you very much! I'll have a try
<_max> but. aehm.. what's the name of that plugin?
<_chavo> hold on, I'll see if I can find it
<GeKKo> i'll just play music using kaffeine then ...
<libben> isnt there a program like dvddecrypter for linxu as it exists for windows.
<gdh> Isn't there a program like Flash MX for Linux as it exists for Windows? :)
<gdh> bit of flawed logic there ;)
<libben> =)
<libben> well.. im trying dvd::rip and it doesnt really take the disc.
<libben> gonna try to get teh files to hd and then rip it.
<Lars_G> gdh: Nope.
<Lars_G> gdh: In theory you can run Flash (MX??) in crossover Office
<_max> _chavo: did you find something?
<_chavo> _max, not yet, I deleted the tarball and I can't remember waht it was called
<gdh> Lars_G: By that token you should be able to run DVDDecrypter with it, too.. 
<_max> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26681
<gdh> Alas, the truths are rather much removed
<_max> this one?
<gdh> none of Cedega / COOffice run Flash MX 2004 :)
<Lars_G> gdh: Is it true? for Flash IS listed on the supported programs, but DVDDecrypter is there too?
<_chavo> no that's not it
<_chavo> it was text just like gnome menu -> 
<Lars_G> gdh: Worst scenario, you need vmware
<gdh> Which is often a more desirable solution, anyway
<Lars_G> It depends, but yes.
<_chavo> _max, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22605
<_chavo> and there are .debs also
<_max> thanks a lot
<_max> hm. konqueror is quite slow when surfing the web
<_bruce>  I am having trble getting a HP Deskjet Portable to print properly .....about 1 x line per minute at the moment....Kubuntu...anyone able to advise?
<_bruce> 
<mrmarcel> _may kannst du mir sagen wo der konqueror installiert ist ? bzw. wo ich den macromedia flashplayer hin installieren muss ?
<mrmarcel> och n
<_bruce> Hallo?
<mrmarcel> der letzte deutsche ^^
<mrmarcel> Ah, hallo =)
<_bruce>  I am having trble getting a HP Deskjet Portable to print properly .....about 1 x line per minute at the moment....Kubuntu...anyone able to advise?
<_bruce> Hallo mrmarcel
<mrmarcel> boar, die knnen alle so gut englisch ^^
<mrmarcel> hallo =)
<_bruce> nicht sprecken deutch
<chavo> _maxhave you updated to kde 3.5 beta yet?
<mrmarcel> oh, sorry :)
<_bruce> She's right mate! G'day from New Zealand to you & all...
<_StarScream> hey guys, any suggestions for PHP editors that give autocompletion?
<jsubl2> kdewebdev is the only one i have used.  not sure about the autocompletion
<_max> hello. it's me again. My Konqueror is very slow when surfing the web. I think this is a DNS problem, but all the other internet applications such as firefox don't have problems with speed
<mrmarcel> ah, _max =) 
<_max> :-))
<_StarScream> jsubl2, i'll try that
<_max> there's nobody in the german channel, so I have to come here :-(
<mrmarcel> jupp =)
<_max> anyway. has anyone experienced such problems with konqueror yet?
<mrmarcel> weisst du wo der konqueror installiert ist ? mchte gern den macromedia flashplayer installieren und da muss ich den path vom Browser (bei mir immer noch Konq) angeben
<jsubl2> _max: might look at this tip see if it helps -- http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#boostkonq
<mrmarcel> bei meinem konq kommts mir auch so vor, als ob das ein bisschen lange dauert, bis er ldt nachdem ich was angeklickt hab *g*
* gdh laughs - Konq crashed as I was reading that 'make konq faster' page.
<_max> wegen flash gibts glaub ich ein programm auf kde-apps.org
<_max> jsubl2: thanks thanks
<mrmarcel> ah okay, thx, werd mal gucken =). aber ich denke ich muss so oder so einen pfad angeben
<_max> konqueror crashed
<_max> while reading the how to
<gdh> snap :)
<mpt> Hi, quick question: What is the default home page for Konqueror in Kubuntu? Is it a Kubuntuized version of the local file that explains what Ubuntu is? Or is it something else?
<StR> mpt  it is something else
<mpt> StR: Specifically? :-)
<_max> mmh. KDE is a thousand times faster than gnome. Or it feels so
<mrmarcel> my default home page is "~" ^^
<StR> it is like....  like My PC in the <i>other</i> system
<mpt> StR, mrmarcel: thankyou
<StR> there, you can search for locak files, go to your  home folder, see network folders
<mpt> ok
<mpt> so not a Web page at all
<StR> mpt:  see the applications in your menu,   see the trash... settings, and there is a link that says 
<_max> hm. that hint with the ipv6 didn't help
<StR>  Next: An Introduction to Konqueror
<_max> it's still sloooow
<StR> mpt: do you want a screenshot?
<mpt> StR: No thanks, this was just for research purposes
<mpt> (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DefaultHomePage)
<StR> mpt: konqueror is more like the explorer in the other OS,  not like the firefox
<mpt> right
<mrmarcel> hmm
<god-zero>  StR: http://kde.org/screenshots/images/3.4/snapshot07.png
<mpt> but then in The Other OS, "Windows Explorer" and "Internet Explorer" are separate menu items with separate icons
<mpt> even if they use much the same UI and engine and so forth
* mpt is still waiting for his boss to install Konqueror so he can un-crapify Rosetta
<StR> mpt: here in kde is the same...
<mpt> ok, ta
<StR> mpt: it tries to make you feel confortable with the network files as with the local files...
<StR> so... it  is the same program,   it works with something call kioslaves....
<StR> that makes the access to local files  and network files (samba, http, ftp, ssh, etc etc..) look the same way
<StR> mpt wasn't even here...
<mrmarcel> hm... jetzt hab ich gerad ein update gemacht, und jetzt ist mein "kybernetic" (oder wie der packetmanager heisst ^^) weg o.O
<mrmarcel> und die mhevoll installierten grakatreiber sind auf futsch :(
<skiy> hello folks, I've got a problem with the flash plugin and firefox, it crashes on a certain animation :(
<skiy> The animation is at http://www.fat-pie.com/salad6.htm it crashes the browser after about a minute :(
<_max> can't it be that konqueror has a problem with dns and a router?
<StR> skiy: it is... l...o..a...d..i..n...g..
<mrmarcel> :( schad
<_max> ok fixed
<StR> so.. where were we?
<StR> www  :D
<gdh> _max: how did you fix it?
<_max> just give him some more nameservers and a static ip to prevent him from overriding /etc/resolv.conf
<gdh> Are you in control of the DHCP server?
<_max> yes. that's the router
<gdh> Is it giving out bogus DNS resolver addresses?
<gdh> Can't think why Firefox would be fast.. but hey.. if you fixed it by setting the addresses statically.. :)
<_max> firefox was fast before :-) ... and is still. But konqueror is fast now
<gdh> :)
<_max> now I have rebuilt my gnome desktop in kde. and it is much faster
<StR> gdh: but konqueror does not have all those plugins that firefox has
<StR> well  now it has the addblock...
<_max> mrmarcel?
<_max> ich kann als unregistrierter nutzer nichts privates senden
<_max> aber du suchst kynaptic
<_max> oder kynaptics
<mrmarcel> ja ? ich hab schon den namen bekommen, danke =)
<mrmarcel> danke =)
<ppd> so
<ppd> jetzt bin ich eingeloggt :-))
<mrmarcel> ich glaub ich installier kubuntu neu ^^ 
<ppd> warum das denn?
<mrmarcel> wei jetzt ja so in etwas wie das geht mit dem graka treibern
<ppd> ati oder nvidia?
<mrmarcel> weil ich kynaptic weg ist, bei installieren per apt-get ne meldung mit fehlendem dings kommt und auch wenn ich das installiere fehlt noch was was mit dem paket zu tun hat
<mrmarcel> ati
<mrmarcel> 32 bit
<ppd> welche meldung kommt bei apt?
<mrmarcel> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<mrmarcel>   kynaptic: Hngt ab: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9
<mrmarcel> E: Kaputte Pakete
<mrmarcel> dann hab ich libapt installiert und dann fehlen wie gesagt noch welche
<ppd> breezy?
<ppd> versuch mal sudo apt-get install -f
<ppd> dann sollte er das auflsen
<mrmarcel> hoary, glaub ich 
<mrmarcel> ehm, und dahinter das paket ?
<ppd> nein
<ppd> nur sudo apt-get install -f
<mrmarcel> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert
<mrmarcel> das steht dann da :-)
<ppd> ja dann
<ppd> versteh ich nicht was da kaputt sein soll
<ppd> welche server hast du denn in deiner sources.list?
<mrmarcel> ehm, die standard dinger + 3 weitere
<ppd> universe und multiverse?
<mrmarcel> ? ehm, alles normal gelassen, hab nur die 3 adressen eingefgt
<ppd> und du willst nur kynaptic installieren? seltsam... also entweder du hast was ganz exotisches in deiner sources.list oder ich wei nix mehr
<mrmarcel> hm, keine Ahnung =] . Komisch find ich schon dass kynaptic nach dem update verschwunden ist ^^
<ppd> soll ich mal per ssh schauen?
<mrmarcel> ssh ?
<ppd> secure shell. da knnt ich ein paar befehle bei dir probieren
<mrmarcel> ist das nicht das was bei verschlsselten seiten immer kommt ? ^^
#kubuntu 2005-10-04
<ppd> das ist ssl
<StR> Knnen si in english sprechen?
<mrmarcel> achja, stimmt 8-). Joar gerne, zur not kann ich ja immer noch neuinstallieren =)
<mrmarcel> Ehm, also ich nicht, sorry : (
<ppd> we can :-)
<ppd> mrmarcel: hast du einen ssh server laufen?
<StR> my brain hurts switching from spanish/english/german
<ppd> you speak all these languages?
<StR> ppd: just a little german
<ppd> StR: where did you learn?
<ppd> to speak German ^^
<StR> in the german school in my country
<mrmarcel> o.O
<StR> aber ich habe fast alles vergesen....
<konfuzed> hey there
<ppd> and where do you come from?
<mrmarcel> hi
<konfuzed> I just had someone install kubuntu yesterday
<StR> ppd: from Guatemala
<StR> ppd: i preffer to forget german to learn programming languages...
<konfuzed> however the ethernet cable was not plugged in and now the network interfacce is disabled
<ppd> StR: nice. Haven't heard about a "German School" yet. but you shouldn't prefer to forget this nice language :-)
<konfuzed> intel ethernet   and kubuntu is loading e100 according to dmesg
<StR> ppd: lol...
<StR> konfuzed: dou u use dhcp?
<konfuzed> es
<konfuzed> yes
<ppd> I presonally only speak German, a little bit English and only very simple "school French"
<konfuzed> but dhcp was not available during install because the cable was unplugged
<StR> konfuzed: write in your /etc/network/interfaces
<StR> konfuzed: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<konfuzed> I could do that
<konfuzed> but have to go over there
<konfuzed> it is listed in the hotplug section of interfaces
<mrmarcel> hmm... okay, ich installier "schnell" kubuntu neu ^^ und dann geh ich ins bett. thx, cya und gn8 @ all =)
<konfuzed> eth0 that is
<StR> konfuzed: try writing that line  in that file...
<slow-motion> n8
<konfuzed> and then reboot or what
<konfuzed> ifup
<konfuzed> ifdown
<StR> konfuzed: yes... you could reboot
<bobbyd> hi
<konfuzed> ifup eth0
<StR> konfuzed: if you want to try the dhclient you should write:  dhclient eth0
<bobbyd> has anyone noticed the refresh in konsole is very slow?
<StR> sudo dhclient eth0
<bobbyd> with a lot of text it really slows down
<bobbyd> I don't remember that under gentoo
<StR> bobbyd: it is ok for me...
<Rickyniano> I have a problem I don't know if it's a bug: I can't type accented chars in console text mode. Any of you can type accented chars in console text mode?
<konfuzed> StR:  I take you mean at thte shell prompt vs in the interfaces file
<StR> konfuzed: right
<StR> shell:   sudo dhclient eth0
<konfuzed> thx
<konfuzed> Ill go over and try that out
<StR> konfuzed: no problem
<StR> konfuzed: did it work?
<ep> How does konq determine the file type and associated icon.  I have several *.h files in a directory, one of them is an oddball, it shows a java icon. 
<StR> what is ddball?
<StR> konqueror ->settings>configure konqueror->file associations->text->x-c++ hdr
<StR> ep? found it?
<ep> a c++ header file listed in kongueror.  It shows a java icon instead of an Anjuta .H icon.  I right click and the properties dialog says it is of java type (i.e. *.java)  
<ep> Its not it's name is bjplayer.h , its a text file .  It contains c++ code3
<ep> i can't get rid of the java icon -- its driving me nuts
<Rickyniano> I have a problem I don't know if it's a bug: I can't type accented chars in console text mode. Any of you can type accented chars in console text mode?
<ep> i renamed it xxx.txt -- it turns into a text icon.  I rename it back to  bjplayer.h and it tuns back into a java icon.   So my question is:  How does konqoruer determine the file type?
<StR> is the kopete in kde3.5b1 working for the msn messenger?
<bng57> msg nickserv register unclejim
<StR> Rickyniano: look for "XkbLayout"  in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ep> Yes Str, I found it.  "*.H" is listed in filename patterns, but not *.h
<Rickyniano> StR: Mmmm... when I say "console text mode", I mean the console in Ctrl-Alt-F1, not konsole
<StR> Rickyniano: ahhhh....
<StR> Rickyniano: no...   what is your native language?
<Rickyniano> StR: I'm Spanish
<ep> Str, I added *.h (lower case) to the filename pattern.  bjplayer.h is still a java icon, all the other *.h icons are correct Kong thinks bjplayer.h  is a java type file.  Why?
<StR> ep could you send me that file?
<ep> sure
<StR> ep: weird...
<StR> ep: really weird
<StR> ep: if you rename the file to .H it works...
<StR> (but that's not the idea, right?)
<ep> right
<StR> ep try to logout and login from kde?
<ep> ok
<ep> brb
<StR> there is a problem in the new way the dvorak keyboard is managed in kde...
<StR> I cannot add a normal-us and a dvorak-us together
<ep> Ok i restarted KDE, still a java icon --  I change the name and get a different icon, thein  I rename it anything.h and it will turns back into a java icon. 
<StR> ep... it is really weird...
<StR> try at #kde  ?
<blackflag> hell all :-)
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<ep> no guess i will.  I'm going to play with it now -- its a challenge :-)
<blackflag> I have  a question about proftpd
<blackflag> can  I do "host header" with the server?
<god-zero> doesn't kde sometimes read the first few bytes to determin type?
<blackflag> so I can use multiple virtuell servers on the same IP wit different URL's ?
<mrmarcel> hallo
<mrmarcel> ist das empfehlenswert gleich nach der installation von kubuntu ein update aller pakete mit kynaptic zu machen ?
<ep> Str, was the the icon a java icon on your system?
<StR> ep: yes... well no because I have a preview of the file
<mrmarcel> hm... i try it in english ^^... is it good, to update all packages after the installation of kubuntu ? via kynaptic ?
<StR> ep: but it is tagged as java source
<ep> i see
<StR> ep: well... I don't care about the icons, because I rarely see them
<StR> well... see you all tomorow
<StR> I have to go now..
<mrmarcel> cya
<mrmarcel> gn8 :)
<mrmarcel> gn8 @ all 
<thehil>  does anyone know if there is a syntax highlighting GUI for umb-scheme?
<tecknozic> hello
<tecknozic> I've no sound in kubuntu
<tecknozic> can somebody help me ?
<jbasilio> tecknozic: any more info than no sound?
<tecknozic> using kubuntu 
<tecknozic> I've a gigabyte motherboard with an integrated sound chipset
<jbasilio> and your saying that after the install you don't have sound, but you've never had sound, right?
<tecknozic> exactly
<tecknozic> any idea ?
<jbasilio> run kinfocenter and look under "sound"
<tecknozic> i'm on it
<tecknozic> what detail could help you ?
<tecknozic> my sndcard is a NVidia CK8S with ALC850
<jbasilio> what does it say next to sound driver?
<tecknozic> 3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.6 emulation code)
<jbasilio> ok.  how about card config?
<tecknozic> NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xfd001000, irq 21
<jbasilio> ok. looks like it detected it.  can you run kmix?  see if you have anything muted
<tecknozic> nothing muted
<jbasilio> hmm.  go to a console and type alsamixer.  make sure your volumes are pushed up
<jbasilio> also, from command line type "ps -ef | grep arts" ... anything running?
<tecknozic> everything up in alsamixer
<tecknozic> I typed the command...
<jbasilio> ok.  weird.  in kcontrol have you restarted the sound server and run a sound test?
<tecknozic> I restarted the sound server, ran a sound test, but no sound
<jbasilio> no warnings or anything?  try killing the process from command line.  restart by just typing artsd
<tecknozic> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-ronan/localhost_localdomain-2179-433b2b74)
<tecknozic> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<tecknozic> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<tecknozic> that's what is written with artsd
<tecknozic> still there ?
<jbasilio> sorry, in another tab.  ok.  well that says something then
<jbasilio> not sure what yet.  lemme think about it.
<tecknozic> ok thks
<riddlebox> hello
<riddlebox> has anyone gotten their wireless card to work?
<Tonio-> riddlebox: I do
<Tonio-> usong ndiswrapper
<Tonio-> -> using
<riddlebox> Tonio:how do you setup wep
<jbasilio> tecknozic: apparently i can't send messages on your channel.  i thought i registered my nick but it says i haven't
<tecknozic> nopb
<jbasilio> tecknozic: do you have any other sound servers running?  esd perhaps?
<tecknozic> i dont know
<tecknozic> that's weird...
<riddlebox> Tonio:how did you setup WEP?
<musashiden> hey guys
<musashiden> i need help really bad
<musashiden> i just restarted my desktop and when it tried to come back up, the user interface did not appeared
<jbasilio> musashiden: nvidia?
<musashiden> yah
<musashiden> but it was working just a moment ago...
<jbasilio> try editing your xorg config file from nvidia to nv
<musashiden> but why did it stoped working all of a sudden?
<jbasilio> did you run any apt-get update stuff?
<musashiden> no
<jbasilio> since your last reboot?  nothing at all?
<musashiden> nope
<musashiden> it was just a normal reboot
<musashiden> and now everything is like a terminal window, no user interface at all
<jbasilio> graphical though?  i.e. x is starting up?
<musashiden> it doesnt seems like it
<jbasilio> do you have a mouse with an X or a big block
<musashiden> a mouse?
<musashiden> huh?
<jbasilio> is your pointer a big X or a big white block
<musashiden> there is no pointer
<musashiden> is like a terminal window
<musashiden> is like in windows when you boot up in msdos mode
<jbasilio> i'm trying to figure out what you mean by "like" a terminal window.  it is or isn't.
<jbasilio> ok.  sounds like it is.  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv
<musashiden>  but why would it stop working all of a sudden?
<jbasilio> can't explain why.  sounds like your nvidia driver crapped on you.  maybe try apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<jbasilio> you should have a log from when X tried to start (assuming it tried to start)
<musashiden> how do i access that log?
<jbasilio> look in /var/log .. you should see log files like Xorg.*.log  the Xorg.0.log is the most recent one
<jbasilio> i use vi .. i don't know what editor to recommend to you
<jbasilio> pico maybe?
<musashiden> ok
<musashiden> hmmm
<musashiden> i get this
<musashiden> ror: temporary failure in temp resolution [fail] 
<musashiden> or something like that
<musashiden> hello?
<jbasilio> back .. sorry.  you mean when you start up pico or in the log?
<musashiden> iam in the xorg.0.log now, what exactly am i looking for there?
<musashiden> when i start up kubuntu
<jbasilio> EE
<musashiden> EE?
<jbasilio> yeah.  EE comes before the error messages.  you should have any
<jbasilio> well, maybe a couple saying what EE is .. but nothing that has an error in it
<musashiden> ooh, yah, found it
<musashiden> it says:
<musashiden> NVIDIA: failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<verden01> hey can anyone tell me the difference between 5.04 and 5.10 preview?
<musashiden> jbasilioq: hello?
<jbasilio> musashiden: sorry.  afk'ing intermittantly
<jbasilio> musashiden: ok.  sounds like the kernel is f'ed up.  or the kernel module for nvidia
<musashiden> so how do i fix it?
<Alzabar> hi people
<jbasilio> if you switch from nvidia to nv it'll let you load X.  from there i'd run synaptic and reinstall nvidia* stuff
<musashiden> hwhats the command to reconfigure X?
<jbasilio> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<musashiden> hurry! i gotta go!
<musashiden> thanks
<musashiden> thank you for your help
<jbasilio> change nvidia to nv  (put a # in front of the line that has nvidia on it.  copy and paste the line and put nv on it instead)
<musashiden> k
<jbasilio> sure.  hope it works.
<musashiden> me too
<verden01> if i install kubuntu AMD64 can i still get java and flash to work?
<jbasilio> verden01: if they are in the repository for amd64, yes.  don't know where to find that out though.  maybe peruse the .deb's on an iso?
<jbasilio> my guess is yes ... they've probably been recompiled
<verden01> thanx
<verden01> can we get the kubuntu cd's free like ubuntu or do we have to pay for them?  BTW i don't mind paying.
<jbasilio> i don't believe anyone does it for kubuntu.  i haven't seen a link on their page
<verden01> k
<jbasilio> tecknozic: did you fix your issue?
<tecknozic> no
<tecknozic> still without sound
<jbasilio> tecknozic: last thing was "that's weird"
<jbasilio> tecknozic: did you find another sound server running?  everything is loading correctly (it seems like)
<jbasilio> tecknozic: is this a brand spanking new install you have?
<tecknozic> what is "brand spanking" ?
<tecknozic> I installed the system today
<tecknozic> (i'm franch)
<tecknozic> french
<jbasilio> i won't hold it against you.  :)
<jbasilio> this is breezy or hoary?
<delltony> question: anyone know what the config file is for kmix to make it always default to the switch of pcm and unmuted?
<delltony> switch=channel
<jbasilio> brand spanking is just a silly saying ... i guess it is like a brand spanking new baby ... just emphasizing newness
<jbasilio> delltony: i believe kmix saves its settings.  or you can force it to save settings and it'll restore them next time
<delltony> alright well the question would be how
<delltony> is it the kmixrc?
<tecknozic> this is the hoary version
<jbasilio> delltony: i take it when you quit and reload it isn't already being resurrected?  i think mine behaves that way.  as long as kmix starts on your desktop 'boot'
<jbasilio> tecknozic: upgrade your kde to the latest stable (have you done that?  3.4.2
<jbasilio> tecknozic: the kde that shipped with hoary stunk
<jbasilio> tecknozic: http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<delltony> well it defaults for me to 3D
<tecknozic> I've gpt the 3.4.2
<delltony> but only pcm works for me regardless of how many times i change it
<tecknozic> got
<jbasilio> tecknozic: just add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main to your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  do an apt-get update ... apt-get upgrade
<jbasilio> delltony: you've gone into the 'switches' section of kmix?
<tecknozic> ok i'll do that and come back later. thks
<jbasilio> delltony: the other alternative is to use alsamixer directly
<delltony> yeah, i set it up but it doesn't write the changes to the config file thats why ask which one it is
<delltony> i'm assuming its kmixrc
<jbasilio> delltony: weird.  i just flipped 2 switches and exited kmix.  opened it up again and the changes were persisted
<delltony> same sessioin yes
<delltony> different boot no
<jbasilio> delltony: try alsamixer.  not sure what else to tell you ... don't know what it persists to
<delltony> why alsamixer?
<delltony> i can control volume fine
<delltony> thats not the issue
<delltony> the issue is making kmix default to the channel of pcm
<delltony> so when i use the slider on it it will raise and lower that pcm
<jbasilio> ok.  i don't understand what pcm means.  
<delltony> you have different ways of controlling sound
<delltony> headphones
<delltony> master volume
<delltony> pcm
<delltony> line in
<delltony> so forth and so on
<delltony> anyway you don't know thats cool
<jbasilio> gotcha.  still don't understand problem.  i am curious as to what you are asking though.
<delltony> okay let me try and explain it again :
<delltony> you know that thing down in the system try that has a speaker on it
<delltony> thats kmix
<delltony> if you right click on it you see select channel
<jbasilio> :)  yes
<delltony> you then can select the channel in which your sound card uses
<delltony> mine is a lappy so it uses pcm
<konfuzed> ok so I fixed that new install to now activate eth0 with dhcp and its flyin
<delltony> but by default it is set on boot to 3D
<jbasilio> cool.  never did that before.  always 'just worked' for me on master
<delltony> most do
<delltony> but not all
<konfuzed> is there a handy guide for installing win32 and other dozy software
<delltony> thats why they changed it cause i filed a bug report a while back
<delltony> and they finally changed it
<jbasilio> cool.  excellent even.
<jbasilio> but you are saying it doesn't stick on a reboot, right?
<delltony> you win the golden wienner :) yes
<jbasilio> i really don't want the award.  thanks though.  
<delltony> haha
<delltony> its just i have told you that 4 times already ;)
<jbasilio> thanks for explaining it ... sounds like the bug isn't fully fixed yet.
<jbasilio> delltony: you are getting what you paid for.  i've helped a lot of ppl here already
<tecknozic> see u later jbasilio, thks a lot
<jbasilio> delltony: and i'm also working on other stuff too .. usually sound/kmix problems are different
<jbasilio> tecknozic: see you.  good luck
<tecknozic> thks
<delltony> thats fine and sorry to sound like a butt its just i couldn't understand why you keep asking the same question
<delltony> thanks for your help though
<jbasilio> right.  well sometimes i'm thick too.  but i appreciate the re-explaining.
<delltony> well its just been a long day at work and i guess you could say i was kinda taking it out on you
<konfuzed> there wasnt enough validation that what was said was understood thats all
<delltony> sorry about that
* delltony offers jbasilio a virtual hand
<delltony> sorry
<konfuzed> is there a handy guide for installing win32 and other dozy software?
<jbasilio> no worries.  i wish i could help, i'm sure you'll find out how to persist it though
<delltony> look into winetools wine or qemu
<jsubl2> konfuzed: http://wiki.ubuntu.com has some docs on all that
<delltony> i prefer qemu actually but make sure you compile kqemu accelerator
<konfuzed> which of those works best on kubuntu for computer phobics
<jbasilio> i'm outta here.  g'night gents (and delltony)  ;)
<konfuzed> ;^)
<delltony> otherwise it will be slow as crap
<delltony> later man
<konfuzed> mmmmmmmmm
<delltony> only thing is qemu doesn't support usb
<delltony> however there is a fix for that per say you can use usboverip
<konfuzed> hm not much software actually requires usb though
<konfuzed> I suppose some camera stuff does
<konfuzed> the odd usb ram stick
<delltony> yeah that and printers
<delltony> i just wasn't sure what you were using winblows for
<konfuzed> so then any software running under qemu can not print to usb printers or work with USB cameras or usb storage
<delltony> generally though you can get winetools and wine to run alot of win32 apps
<konfuzed> im not the computer phobic by the way
<delltony> correct he qemu (emulator) doesn't support usb however they are working on a module for it
<delltony> man if you own a pc and willing to learn them thats all you need to know
<delltony> really how do you think "geeks" learn them honestly they set there and dive it
<konfuzed> but I had this nice lady install kubuntu by herself in order to recover from an MS windows exploit
<konfuzed> ;^)
<delltony> crash it and make it burn
<delltony> then get on a pc and go to google and forums and whatever and ask and then after you fix it a while you actuall learn it
<konfuzed> I want to drag this lady through it slowly instead of all at once
<konfuzed> ;^)
<delltony> i hate to be bashing windows but this is the truth. at work they come to me daily saying their computer is screwed up
<delltony> then ask me why mine is never messed up, i go linux baby linux
<konfuzed> ive just never been very good at knowing if software is easy for first timers to use or not.
<konfuzed> my new policy is to carry the installer around for all MS complainers
<delltony> konfuzed if thats the case then your friend will be tldp.org
<delltony> t.he l.inux d.ocumentation p.roject
<delltony> also i think its sourceforge that has a lost script that gives you a tip every time you click it
<konfuzed> as soon as they agree that they dont need to back up any of their data but they do need to get rid of their MS Problems for good
<konfuzed> presto
<konfuzed> pop goes the cd tray
<jsubl2> how many you converted konfuzed 
<delltony> mine is have a copy of windows ultimate bootdisk
<konfuzed> 2
<jsubl2> you do this at work?
<konfuzed> just got started
<delltony> i have 3 people at work using linux
<konfuzed> im on suse 9.3 for server testing
<delltony> and i setup gentoo as a server for all our data
<jsubl2> yeah suse 9.3 is what we use on the server side
<delltony> and we use scp and ssh
<delltony> and the ones that don't want to switch you cygwin
<konfuzed> well im an independent consultant and service provider
<delltony> i'm just an underpaid technomonkey
<konfuzed> no employees just subcontractors and about 120 end users
<konfuzed> delltony: I think that's what I said ;^)
<delltony> haha i know the feeling
<delltony> i mean i make good money but have to work my arse off for it
<konfuzed> I work over time and dont really make good money
<konfuzed> i m  too entreprenuerial
<konfuzed> ;^)
<delltony> well i'm a subcontractor too but i make sure the contract covers my estimated overtime or i don't do it
<delltony> you live i the states?
<delltony> in*
<konfuzed> well my model is on small monthly service accounts and there is very little room to charge for my time
<konfuzed> ;^(
<konfuzed> I live in *
<delltony> reason i say is i'm the programmer/IT specialist that installs and programs electric meters and gas meters and water meters to radio read
<konfuzed> toronto
<delltony> so basically each city i go to i eliminate about 25 jobs
<konfuzed> hmmm
<delltony> cause there is no need for a meter reader anymore
<delltony> after i'm done
<konfuzed> how bout that
<delltony> cause they set behind a computer at the billing office and ht a button and it gathers all the reads
<delltony> :)
<jsubl2> pretty slick
<delltony> you have a radio transponder that feeds to a centralized hub
<delltony> and the hub is tied into the fiberoptic line
<delltony> that is direct connect to the city 
<delltony> its cool as hell
<konfuzed> so then you could turn all these devices into a national WiFi MESH Grid
<jsubl2> folks working low end jobs can usually find another low end job
<konfuzed> ;^)
<delltony> one thing that is messed up though and i know someone else will figure this out
<delltony> the meters are magnetic as in they have a magnet that makes a pulse to the register
<delltony> well you take a speaker from your car and place it on top of the meter and it will read 0
<konfuzed> 0 what
<konfuzed> 0 paid
<konfuzed> or 0 due
<delltony> 0 reading as in the meter stops
<delltony> 0 due
<delltony> the meter stops so no usuage
<delltony> hell i can't spell :)
<konfuzed> this details are important ;^)
<konfuzed> can anyone here spell 2600
<delltony> and it will not show a tamper because its technically not tampered
<delltony> 453 i think
<delltony> anyone besides me have trouble with gaim staying connected to msn
<sproingie> most meters i've seen are ensconced in a big chunk o' metal.  a regular speaker magnet will get through that?
<delltony> well if its a master meter or a badger meter yes
<delltony> neptune are old school
<delltony> but it has a register on it that comes off and its simply a magnet
<sproingie> you'd think they would be able to detect a stopped meter with a load still going across it
<delltony> so north to north generates a backwards pulse if you follow me
<delltony> no cause the only way it knows it has water is the magnet goes back and forth
<sproingie> oh, WATER
<delltony> it sets at north so water goes thru you get south to north so you get a pulse
<sproingie> i was thinking electrical, and wondering how in hell that scheme worked
<delltony> then it kicks back and so on
<delltony> oh electrical you can put aluminum foil around the meter
<delltony> creates electro magnetic interference
<delltony> :)
<sproingie> yah the same kind used in hats
<delltony> only thing is you get caught its a federal offense
<delltony> 15 years for a few gallons of water
<delltony> hell no
<sproingie> there's cheaper and more legal ways to "tamper" with the electric meter anyway.  like generating your own
<delltony> u would be amazed at the stuff i find
<delltony> when programming these things
<delltony> guys take jumper cables and jump out the meter
<sproingie> i suspect some farmers are more inclined to tamper with water meters
<delltony> actually there was a guy that use to work with use stole a meter from us
<sproingie> tho i imagine irrigation meters are different
<delltony> and installed it in his house haha
<delltony> can you say dumb arse
<delltony> oh get this
<delltony> they pulled one guys meter cause he kept on turning it  back on
<delltony> well i go out to program the meters and notice this guy watering his grass
<delltony> i pulled it up in the computer and go hell this guy doesn't have a meter what the hell
<delltony> so i took a metal detector around his box the dude had taken and piped around the meter box to bypass the meter
<delltony> crazy stuff
<sproingie> heh
<atty> hi. i need help. i did try to install azureus but fail. and inform E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<atty> can anybody help me
<crimsun> download the azureus jar manually
<atty> i'm not good in linux
<atty> can u assist me?
<crimsun> do you already have a JVM installed?
<crimsun> (either via a JRE or a JDK)
<atty> yes
<atty> i did.. my limewire running fine
<crimsun> what processor?
<atty> i'm using laptop
<crimsun> what type?
<atty> pentium III 1.0gbyte
<atty> ram 256mb
<atty> HDD 20g.byte
<crimsun> so you need to download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.GTK.tar.bz2?download
<atty> brb - download
<atty> ok finish download
<crimsun> now extract it in your home directory
<crimsun> then run it
<atty> extract? using ark ?
<crimsun> sure
<atty> finish extract to my home directory
<atty> so i can use it now?
<crimsun> java -jar azureus.jar
<crimsun> or something similar (I don't have the tarball)
<atty> ic
<atty> thanks crimsun... it running in upgrate now for az plugin
<atty> anybody using qcad?
<`Nomad> I just installed it recently, haven't used it.  Do you need something easy?
<crimsun> (he /parted)
<`Nomad> oops, missed it
<philipacamaniac> anyone running the latest snapshot of Breezy?
<crimsun> I'm current as of 4 minutes ago
<crimsun> doesn't really count as a snapshot, but...
<philipacamaniac> heh, that's what I meant
<philipacamaniac> close enough
<philipacamaniac> are the Kmenu icons bigger than before?
<crimsun> no I idea, I'm in GNOME atm.
<philipacamaniac> I booted into it, but only for about 30 seconds before I had to shutdown my laptop and go somewhere
<crimsun> that's the precise situation I'm in currently
<crimsun> this coffee shop is closing, so I have to migrate to another with wifi
<jsubl2> philipacamaniac: i am current but running the 3.5 beta..  have not noticed anything on the kde icons
<jsubl2> 3.5 beta of kde
<philipacamaniac> I mean the standard Kubuntu install. I think the default size has been increased , which is cool. I just want to know for sure.
<philipacamaniac> kde 3.4.2
<jsubl2> sorry no idea
<philipacamaniac> ah well, tomorrow then
<philipacamaniac> :)
<jsubl2> that is a configurable item i believe btw
<philipacamaniac> yes, but the problem is that we were missing a specific size of crystal icons for most menu items (22x22, I think)
<chavo> philipacamaniac, you can adjust the size of the kmenu icons, but it's not in the config dialog.
<jsubl2> the 3.5 menu icons look good
<jsubl2> there are still a few missing adept for one
<philipacamaniac> noticed that
<philipacamaniac> has it been created yet?
<jsubl2> no idea
<philipacamaniac> on kde-artists there was a request for one
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<philipacamaniac> has your 3.5 beta been pretty stable?
<jsubl2> yeah except same old problems with konq is all i noticed..
<philipacamaniac> you mean random crashes
<jsubl2> some nice little features.. like the pager is nicer
<jsubl2> yes random crashes with konq.. well normally only with streaming video.. i like to watch news videos off of sites like cnn for instance
<jsubl2> old folks like news.. i am old
<philipacamaniac> I like foxnews, ;p
<philipacamaniac> well, not their website (horrid design)
<jsubl2> hmm.  i will have to check it out.  cnn recently changed their format.. news videos are free again
<philipacamaniac> that's cool
<jsubl2> have always liked cnn and si.com
<philipacamaniac> cnn videos work in konqueror?
<jsubl2> do for me... I install kmplayer and it handles it nicely
<jsubl2> and mplayer
<philipacamaniac> holy crap wow! foxnews plays embedded in konqueror. I hadn't tried their streaming video.
<philipacamaniac> i'll go play with cnn
<jsubl2> kmplayer i have to compile or get from  marillat.. probably misspelled  the debian video site
<jsubl2> nice.. konq has some features i like.
<jsubl2> which player do you use
<philipacamaniac> kaffeine
<philipacamaniac> w32codecs
<jsubl2> i always have trouble getting kaffeine to work with wmv and asf type files
<philipacamaniac> xine-engine, since I'm still in Hoary
<delltony> where about in konquer can you find the option to make a folder view?
<jsubl2> i read the faq on the kaffeine site and that did not help
<philipacamaniac> the only trouble I've had is .mov files from my digital camera - sound is choppy
<jsubl2> profile stuff
<satafterh> Kubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) stable now?
<jsubl2> is for me.. but there are still alot of changes going on.
<jsubl2> i would recommend it unless you have a good feel of troubleshooting problems
<satafterh> wwhat kind of changes
<jsubl2> would not rathter
<jsubl2> mostly to the xorg and core stuff.. kde 3.4.2 has been out a while and stable
<delltony> anyone recall how to make konquer show you files like a windows tree view
<jsubl2> i got the 3.5 beta just to see if konq would behave better
<sproingie> delltony: it's one of the view buttons on the toolbar, "tree view"
<satafterh> how is 3.5 working
<chavo> delltony, go to View -> View Mode -> Detailed List View
<jsubl2> good for me.. it was just the kde base and libs i believe.. all of it has not been released in beta 1.. although i did get kopete out of svn.. it has some enhancements i was hoping for.. buddy icon support for one
<sproingie> more like explorer would be to hit f9 and click either home folder or the red folder
<delltony> ok thanks
<musashiden> hey yall, i need a little help here
<musashiden> my nvidia driver is messed up, so i had to use nv instead nvidia in Xorg
<musashiden> when i use nvidia, kubuntu loads up like when you reboot your windows computer in msdos mode
<jsubl2> have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<musashiden> how do i REinstall it?
<musashiden> cause its already installed, its just messed up
<sproingie> apt-get install --reinstall
<cyne> who can tell me why Kontact in Kubuntu doesn't know where Aspell is ?
<cyne> aspell
<cyne> aspell is in /usr/lib/aspell
<cyne> Kontact can't find it, says to modify PATH. I try path in the console and it says "bash: path: command not found"
<musashiden> sproingie: for example apt-get install -reinstall nvidia-glx ?
<claydoh> cyne: have you checked that aspell is installed?
<claydoh> an probably aspell-<your lag>
<claydoh> err aspell-<your language>?
<cyne> claydoh: , aspell-en is installed
<hydrogen> claydoh: "aspell-62" not availible :P
<claydoh> nor is aspell-91 heh
<cyne> claydoh: so what now?
<claydoh> dunno, it finds mine OK :(
<cyne> hmmm Kontact does?
<cyne> when writing an email?
<cyne> Kmail
<claydoh> yes
<claydoh> BUT I am using breezy and kde 3.5
<claydoh> but it worked before for me as well
<cyne> ok
<cyne> damn
<claydoh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55209&highlight=aspell+kontact you are not alone
<jsubl2> it is working for me... breezy with 3.5 kde.. i have installed apsell aspell-en and aspell15 according to adept
<claydoh> try installing ispell
<claydoh> kontact should look for that if it can't find aspell iirc
* claydoh removes ispell to see if he can bust it up a bit :)
<claydoh> well,
<cyne> well i have an ispell within /usr/share/aspell
* claydoh doesn't have ispell installed
<cyne> cyne@Zorro:/usr/share/aspell$ ./ispell
<cyne> Ispell compatibility script for Aspell.
<claydoh> nope, istall ispell from syaptic or from apt
<cyne> ok
<cyne> that's kynaptic :P
<claydoh> :P synaptic is better, even for this kde guy 
<jsubl2> the latest kubuntu daily installs adept which works ok with search functions
<claydoh> yeah, adept is coming along rather nicely
<jsubl2> it is good enough that i have not installed synaptic
<cyne> hey it works now claydoh  ;)
<claydoh> sweet :)
<jsubl2> i don't have all the gnome stuff.. gnome stuff is a waste of disk space for me
<jsubl2> so i  am happy to see the improvements in adept
<claydoh> I keep just enough gnome for checking out some gnome apps
<claydoh> luckily synaptic has vew deps
<claydoh> but it looks out of place :)
<jsubl2> i may need synaptic yet.. who knows
<jsubl2> normally i only need good search.. i use apt-get build-dep for getting dev libs
<jsubl2> you can suck in a bunch that way
<jsubl2> The music and film industries are taking a new approach in their efforts to thwart illicit file-sharing on the Internet. They are releasing free software that can detect and remove programs used on PCs to swap copyrighted tunes and movies.
<cyne> does anyone know of a good linux software which opens Dreamweaver projects?
<cyne> claydoh: for future reference, how do i uninstall a software in Kubuntu?
<cyne> do i just use kynaptic?
<cafuego> ubotu is currently not available due to a blown-up router, ubotu_ is a backup. The address char is ~. The real bot should be abck within an hour or so.
<Xorlev> cyne: Crossover Office
<cyne> bleh i don't want to run dreamweaver i want a linux alternative :P
<cyne> or something which will convert the projects
<Phily> cafuego: what is ubotu a bot? how does it work
<Xorlev> cyne: Nvu
<cyne> thankyou :)
<claydoh> cyne: yes, you ca use that
<cyne> thanks claydoh 
<cyne> will Nvu open my DW MX projects?
<jsubl2> learn php
<claydoh> cyne: i doubt it will
<Xorlev> cyne: Just open the pages?
<cyne> i have a degree in software engineering
<cyne> :P
<jsubl2> sorry my mistake
<cyne> hehe it's ok
<Xorlev> cyne: I don't think it will open the project files with FTP info a such...Nvu is a nice, lightweight editor.
<jsubl2> i like php for web dev
<Phily> does anyone know how to setup digital cam or usb mass storage so when they show up on desktop u can click it to open the directory, this is the only thing stopping my gitldrined from using linux
<Xorlev> PHP is a server-side scripting language :P
<cyne> Xorlev: i don't care about that, i just have a client with a site which was made with DW templates
<cyne> Phily: use Kubuntu
<jsubl2> Phily: and digikam
<Phily> I am running kubuntu
<jsubl2> my wife uses and like digikam
<jsubl2> apt-cache search digikam
<Xorlev> cyne: Ooh...yeah, not sure about that. You could always just open in firefox or something and rip it back.
<Xorlev> cyne: Or upload and wget mirror it.
<Phily> the mass storage device soes automaount and an icon does show up on desktop but if u double click I get an error message
<jsubl2> whats the error message
<Phily> wait i'll retry 
<cyne> Xorlev: true.. it's ok i have access to the files themselves, just that the DW templates control every page... e.g. side nav bar. So that in DW i can change some text in the nav bar and DW goes and changes all the pages with the nav bar in it.
<cyne> it wouldn't be a problem if i could just convert the templates to some other linux software
<cyne> i'm sure i'll work something out :)
<Xorlev> cyne: Just make separate pages for the nav bar and use a simple php include for it. <?php include("file.html"); ?>
<Xorlev> Its how I do my pages. I make an include dir and include php files which have my header, footer, nav bars, etc.
<Phily> jsubl2: /media/sda1 is a folder but a file was expected
<cyne> yeah me too
<cyne> Xorlev: actually that's a great idea, because the template parts are easily ripped out with regex
<jsubl2> Phily: hoary or breezy
<zyzy> HI ALL
<zyzy> oopppss
<zyzy> hi all
<cyne> HI ZYZY
<cyne> :)
<Xorlev> Hello zyzy
<Phily> jsubl2: hoary I,m not ready for breezy
<Xorlev> Meh I need to crack down and learn more advanced regex.
<zyzy> :D
<hydrogen> regex is evil.
<cyne> Xorlev, trust me i've been to regex hell and back... it's great :)
<cyne> i had to migrate a plain text excel spreadsheet where the users had been entering in data in a random format into a database system
<cyne> well, quite a number of spreadsheets actually
<jsubl2> Phily: have you used that camera with other distros.. my camera worked out of the box... course i bring up digikam and it has a detect camer thingy.. don't use the media://sda1
<cyne> Xorlev: it was quite a challenge to write regex's that would cover every situation. And even then we had to send back the ss to the client in order for them to correct a bunch of the data
<Phily2> jsubl2: I have no problem mounting the camera (even auto mounting)
<Xorlev> cyne: Heh, that sounds like it sucks.
<zyzy> i find kubuntu very interesting, unfortunately, i have to switch back to windows, so this would be my second and last day in this kubuntu chat room
<cyne> zyzy, don't do it!
<Xorlev> zyzy: Why?
<Phily2> jsubl2: the problem is using the desktop icons to navigate the mounted camera or any other removable media
<zyzy> i have to finish my vb project
<Phily2> zyzy: why not dual boot
<zyzy> yea, ive thjought of that
<jsubl2> Phily2: oo  sorry to bother.. i don't use that method.. i start digikam then plugin the camera.. never had an error message... sorry i wasted your time
<Xorlev> zyzy: VB runs fine on a Windows install on VMware.
<zyzy> really?
<Xorlev> zyzy: Indeed.
<zyzy> well, i was just starting to try out linux, so im not really familiar
<zyzy> hmmm
<Xorlev> I just moved completely to Linux a month ago.
<zyzy> how is it?
<Xorlev> Its...freeing
<Xorlev> =)
<cyne> i changed over 2 days ago
<zyzy> freeing eh
<Xorlev> And I feel secure. I don't worry too much about intrusions or virii.
<zyzy> :D
<zyzy> yeah, heard of that thing about linux
<cyne> i can't find Nvu within Kynaptic
<Xorlev> Virii can't survive in Linux the way its setup.
<Xorlev> http://www.nvu.org I think.
<cyne> i remember las time i used linux there was a kick ass IDE for php
<zyzy> im thinking, once i finish my vb proj, im gonna switch back completely to linux
<cyne> i don't remember what it was called
<zyzy> but we have this philippine version which is bayanihan linux...a version of the redhat
<Xorlev> zyzy: Theres a nice little basic language called purebasic thats portable from Windows and Linux.
<jsubl2> quanta maybe.. now quanta is kdewebdev
<cyne> zyzy... have you searched for alternatives? there may be something in linux that can open your vb projects
<Xorlev> cyne: Zend Studio
<Xorlev> I had in Windows, and now in Linux.
<zyzy> i havent
<cyne> Xorlev: hmmm Zend is for windows i believe, its a different one?
<zyzy> ive just tried linux for  days
<zyzy> lol
<zyzy> but its interesting
<zyzy> there things i dont understand, but theyre intriguing
<Xorlev> cyne: Build on java, so its portable. They released versions for both.
<Xorlev> Built*
<cyne> hmm yes it's also commercial
<cyne> i'm looking for freewares presenlty
<cyne> presently
<zyzy> #bayabihan
<zyzy> #bayanihan
<Xorlev> Zend is a cash cow, so I'd have little guilt in using unsavory means of acquiring it, even if I did buy it.
<cyne> zyzy: look here: http://www.tucows.com/downloads/Linux/DevelopmentWebAuthoring/Languages/
<Xorlev> To be honest, I got my key free from my job :P
<cyne> fair enough
<izut> Hi there. Do you know how can I disable the fancy nautilus-like konqueror file selection?
<cyne> linux.tucows.com has plenty of linux software
<cyne> izut, file selection?
<Xorlev> zyzy: Give PureBasic a whirl.
<cyne> izut, why would you want to do that?
<cyne> izut, if you want nautilus, install ubuntu
<izut> cyne: I don't know how can I say that... The file selection in the root menu.
<cyne> izut, konqueror is integrated in every part of kubuntu.. you're better off installing ubuntu if you like gnome instead
<izut> No no no
<izut> :)
<izut> I want to disable the fancy mouse selection from konqueror... I prefer the old fashioned way.
<izut> Without translucence and stuff (I'm using KDE 3.4.2 - Breezy)
<cyne> don't use the mouse then :)
<izut> Heh.
<cyne> use the keyboard if you want old-fashioned 
<izut> Is that selection slow there too?
<cyne> i don't know :P
<cyne> did you try looking in the control center ?
<izut> Press Ctrl-Alt-D
<izut> Then press the mouse button on root window... Leave the button pressed and the move the mouse.
<izut> You'll see a square used for selection (blue borders and translucent inside).
<cyne> right
<izut> Did you get it now?
<cyne> yes
<izut> It is really slow here, when I got huge squares.
<cyne> well mine isn't a square, it is a dashed-square with no fill
<Phily2> izut: how do you get a translucent box
<izut> Phily2: I'm using Breezy.
<izut> KDE 3.4.2
<Phily2> izut: ok
<izut> I want to revert to the dashed-square with no fill :)
<claydoh> so you enabled the shadows and translucency?
<claydoh> and can't find where the settings are?
<izut> Hrm. I think it is enabled by default in Breezy...
<claydoh> not here
<claydoh> I had to turn it on
<Phily2> can u install kde 3.4.2 on hoary
<izut> claydoh: Where did you turn it on?
<claydoh> but you ca find it in the control center
<claydoh> under
* claydoh looks
<izut> claydoh: Thanks :)
<claydoh> under Desktop/window behavior
<claydoh> *if* it hasn't changed from 3.4.2 to 3.5 beta
<claydoh> or moved rather
<izut> It is unmarked :(
<claydoh> dunno then
<izut> claydoh: Thanks anyway. Have to go bed now. Cya!
<jsubl2> Phily2: check out http://kubuntu.org  look at the items on the right side of the page
<Phily> jsubl2: Thanks
<jsubl2> glad it helped
<zyzy> Xorlev, thanks
<zyzy> ill try it
<Phily> jsubl2: updrading kde 3.4 to 3.4.2
<Phily> jsubl2: download 96 megs
<jsubl2> cool
<jsubl2> 3.4.2 is nicer imho
<Phily> jsubl2: I can't seem do find a changelog on kde to see the difference between the two versions
<jsubl2> not sure where to find that
<jsubl2> http://kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_4_1to3_4_2.php
<Phily> jsubl2: Thanks but I was actually looking at it right now
<jsubl2> :)
<brad> hey
<brad> anyone ther
<crimsun> no. yes.
<Phily> jsubl2: how again do you activate the selection box thing
<jrattner1> can i use info from xev to link keys in KDE?/
<moj0rising> Hello!\
<McScruff> lo
<joe_hehehe> hhi
* nikkia mumbles
<elev> moro
<elev> HALOOO!?
<nikkia> morning elev
<elev> hello someone from finland??
<nikkia> not me
<elev> morning from where are you?
<nikkia> UK
<elev> oh nice one
<elev> whats the clock in US?
<elev> tiem
<elev> TIME*
<elev> UK i mean sry*
<elev> :DDD
<nikkia> 7:50am
<elev> holy shit!'
<elev> ere in finland the time is 09:53
<elev> wAS? 
<nikkia> and not a good start to the day, either, just had to fight with the rediculousness that is the 'Mk II jewel case'
<elev> oh no :D 
<nikkia> elev, ever had to deal with one?
<nikkia> they're like normal jewel cases, but child proof
<nikkia> 18 trillion pressure points that have to be held down as you pull it open, grrr
<elev> noo :D
<elev> oh shit youre in trouble
<elev> :D
<nikkia> (my first DVD-A disc just came in the post, and DVD-A's use the 'advanced jewel case'
<elev> Cuul :D
<nikkia> on top of that, the email server at work has decided i no longer exist
<nikkia> 'No such mailbox: INBOX'
<elev> WAS!?!?!?!?!?!?
<elev> how old are you?!
<nikkia> you should know better than asking a woman her age, though if you must know, 34
<elev> WAS?!?!??!? 34 :D holy holger aderssen :D
<cyne> what's a good kubuntu ftp client?
<CaiN_SA> gftp
<cyne> nar that's g
<cyne> gnome
<crimsun> just use konqueror's built-in?
<cyne> oh!
<cyne> can you resume?
<cyne> how do i download only certain filetypes? can i restrict the konqueror view to only certain file types?
<crimsun> I don't know if you can resume via ftp, but I don't see why not
<crimsun> that's more ftpd-dependent
<mornfall> --> school
<kairu0> hey all
<kairu0> i'm running kubuntu hoary. can anyone quickly tell me what version of scim kubuntu breezy preview is using?
<crimsun> 1.0.2-3?
<kairu0> cool thanks
<kairu0> it always segfaulted on me with colony 3 so i wanted to make sure its been updated
<Chameleon22> i am getting an error message from xine: source seems to be encrypted when i try to play a dvd i bought and it plays fine in a normal dvd player... ideas?
<ph8> region chipped?
<ph8> konqueror's SIGSEV'ing on breezy when i try to start it
<ph8> how would i go about reinstalling it? i can't deselect it as that would remove kdebase as well..?
<whoiam> ph8: re-install konqueror 
<ph8> cmd not found
<ph8> ?
<whoiam> ph8: open shell
<ph8> yes..
<whoiam> then type sudo apt-get remove konqueror and press enter
<whoiam> then you have to type your root password
<Rogue_Jedi_X> whoiam: He said he can't do that without taking kdebase along for the ride as well
<whoiam> then again type sudo apt-get install konqueror and press enter
<whoiam> ph8: press y no problem
<ph8> won't i lose the kdebase and all my settings though?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> whoiam: He wants to reinstall JUST konqueror, not kdebase
<whoiam> no
<whoiam> Rogue_Jedi_X: apt is not going to remove kdebase actually
<ph8> it says it is
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoops, nevermind then
<whoiam> read "After unpacking 8462kB disk space will be freed."
<ph8> that hasn't fixed my konqueror
<cyne> i want to know how to expand the directories in tree view in konqueror
<cyne> all at one time
<cyne> anyone got an idea?
<whoiam> cyne: try pressing * on /
<cyne> doesn't work `:/
<cyne> i want to download only .html and .php files from an ftp site... how can i do that with konqueror?
<cyne> or kubuntu
<The_Vox> use wget
<cyne> wget?
<cyne> ok
<cyne> The_Vox: actually i need to get php and htm and html and jpg and gif and css and .txt except that many are not linked so can't be spidered with wget
<cyne> The_Vox: i have FTP access to the site
<The_Vox> use ncftpget
<Tm_T> ssh!
<god-zero> sorry, I'll login quieter next time
<The_Vox> Tm_T: ssh for ftp access?
<Tm_T> ftp is a bit unsecured imho
<Tm_T> sftp/ssh2 ;)
<The_Vox> ftp is absolutely not secure...but that has nothing to do with the question he asked
<burepe> I am setting up a server with a faq from http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p3 and there is a section on "Edit /etc/apt/sources.list And Update Your Linux Installation" and in the /etc/hosts file my host (I think) is called Ubuntu because I didn't change it during the install. How can I change the computer name? can I just do it in thisfile?
<Tm_T> The_Vox: I know
<Tm_T> hmm, breezy...
<eolo> hi guys, i'm getting crazy in having an rtl8201 working with amd64bit ubuntu...someone had the same problem??
<ph8> change it in that file
<ph8> hostname <compname>.yourdomain.com
<ph8> and /etc/hostname
<ph8> which should also be <compname>.yourdomain.com
<burepe> ok how do I changet the comp name
<burepe> ?
<ph8> and the dns for <compname>.yourdomain.com should resolve to that machine both ways
<ph8> make one up?
<ph8> my company servers are called rigel, mintaka and prodigy
<ph8> so i set them up as above with rigel.mydomain.com
<burepe> I don't have a domain yet, should I leave the file alone?
<ph8> is this for a desktop?
<ph8> It's not so important with desktops, just use sysname.localdomain or something
<burepe> Just to get clear, I can change the comp/server name in this file?_
<ph8> as long as you follow it up with the cmds above
<ph8> never change the 'localhost#
<ph8> * localhost
<ph8> but that's it really
<ph8> you could delete the line if unsure or even just leave it
<ph8> But localhost is the important one
<burepe> I'm a little confused. There is a line that says 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain     localhost          ubuntu
<ph8> i see
<burepe> Ubuntu is what the comp was called by default 
<burepe> I didn't change it
<ph8> you could delete the ubuntu if you want, but you don't have to. localhost and localhost.localdomain should always stay there
<burepe> should I?
<burepe> ok
<ph8> i don't think it'll make any difference although the safe option is too leave it as it is
<burepe> then I am settin the ip address at this like 192.168.0.100     ubuntu.example.com     ubuntu
<burepe> I put thoes ubuntus in there
<burepe> can I change them?
<ph8> you shouldn't have two ubuntu aliases
<ph8> why are you doing that?
<burepe> because I don't understand
<burepe> the faq says
<burepe> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       server1
<burepe> 192.168.0.100   server1.example.com     server1
<burepe> Mine says ubuntu
<ph8> that's odd
<ph8> server1 is obviously <replace with your server name>
<burepe> thats what I mean
<burepe> is my servername ubuntu?
<ph8> if you want it to be
<ph8> My machine's called serenity
<ph8> because i'm a geek
<burepe> can I change it to anything?
<ph8> i don't see why not
<ph8> i don't think spaces are a good idea
<burepe> I just watched that show for the first time
<ph8> the movie?
<burepe> so then in thoes two lines I can change all the server1 the name that I pick?
<ph8> yes, but only the servername
<ph8> the hostname (or FQDN) would be servername.yourdomain.com
<god-zero> the 192.168... line looks superfluous
<ph8> i agree
<ph8> but if it's in the faq.. ! :p
<nikkia> god-zero: it is, and it isn't :)
<nikkia> modern libc will resolve round-robin on /etc/hosts....
<Tm_T> hullo
<god-zero> If you're on dhcp, 192.168.0.100 isn't guaranteed
<nikkia> so, if you have a service that is listening on the outside IP address (192...) then the first host in /etc/hosts won't connect, and it'll round-robin onto the next
<burepe> What I am doing right now is making a static ip
<god-zero> k
<nikkia> that's not to say i'd recommend having duplicate host names in /etc/hosts, but it does work
<burepe> when I opend the file the first line was this 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       ubuntu
<burepe> does that mean that ubuntu is my server name?
<nikkia> burepe: you're looking at this wrong
<burepe> I know 
<nikkia> burepe: the contents of /etc/host say nothing about what your system is configured as, its just a mapping from a name to a IP
<god-zero> yes, typing "ubuntu" into koqueror would try to read your port 80
<nikkia> apache can be a real pain if you access it with a name that it isn't configured to listen for
<burepe> so my server name is ubuntu, right? can I change that? if so where?
<nikkia> (eg, virtual directory access in absense of a index.html, it'll redirect to the listing, and possibly fail)
<ph8> essentially in the /etc/hosts file
* nikkia sighs
<ph8> but also the hostname command (man hostname)
<ph8> and /etc/hostname
<god-zero> isn't apache's default rules to except all requests as *default www path*/index.html? that was how it acted for me.
<burepe> so if I change the servername to woohoo then what would I change this example line from the faq to? 192.168.0.100   server1.example.com     server1
<MeMyself> hi
<ph8> i wouldn't include that line, does the faq not justify it?
<burepe> what do you mean by justify?
<MeMyself> i don't understand this thing
<ph8> provide reasons for putting that line in
<burepe> did you see the faq?
<god-zero> are you trying to set up multiple virtual web hosts on one box?
<burepe> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p3
<burepe> I don't think so
<burepe> I don't know
<burepe> I want to set up a server and I am using this faq
<ph8> i see
<ph8> the faq looks a bit bleh
<ph8> (bleh - technical term)
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> really
<ph8> 192.168.0.100 is meant to be your static IP address
<burepe> ?
<ph8> which makes much more sense
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> thats what I did
<ph8> so what's your static ip address? ;)
<burepe> that 100 jazz
<ph8> i doubt that's your static ip address
<burepe> i set it by the faq
<burepe> are you looking at the faq?
<ph8> yes
<ph8> you can't change your static ip address like that
<ph8> it's not something you can set in a configuration file, it's defined by your ISP
<ph8> you're likely to get seriously problems with your current config
<burepe> not my router?
<ph8> Are you configuring a desktop machine or a server?
<god-zero> that's a class c domain, the router should work as lon as the first 3 fields match
<burepe> desktop machine that I want to make a server
<ph8> All i know is that 192.168* is a local subnet, which i didn't think would work as a static IP
<burepe> oh
<ph8> You might have to find someone with more experience
* ph8 eyes god-zero
<burepe> ha
<burepe> omoshiroi
<god-zero> the 127.0.0.1 line, that's the line that gives aliases to the loop back, anything on that line is ignored when dealing with the outside world
<burepe> so what should I do?
<burepe> start over
<burepe> f the faq?
<god-zero> so if you were on that actual machine, and typed "ubuntu" into konqueror, it will read your local port 80 (127.0.0.1:80), but other machines will not be able to refer to your machine as "ubuntu"
<god-zero> the 192.168.0.100 line says "on the ethernet card with address 192.168.0.100, I an known as *fillintheblank*"
<burepe> when I do that it says error occured while loading http://localhost.localdomain
<god-zero> port 80 isn't open
<god-zero> try 127.0.01
<god-zero> prolly will fail unless 
<burepe> type that in to konquer?
<god-zero> apache is listening, and you have a /var/www/http/index.htmp
<god-zero> any browser on local machine
<burepe> error
<god-zero> so, start apache, give it a test page to serve
<god-zero> 127.0.0.1
<burepe> I don't think I even installed apache
<god-zero> that's kinda importaint
<burepe> I just installed the desktop, firefox and went tothis faq
<god-zero> you want to serve web, right?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> ha
<burepe> I know i will need apache
<god-zero> just making sure
<burepe> but I was following the faq
<burepe> lets say I wanna play baseball and I've seen it, but I don't know the rules, so I'm reading a book. That's where I am right now. metaphorically
<god-zero> that howto is rather complicated
<god-zero> simpler:
<burepe> ok
<burepe> do you know another
<god-zero> apt-get install apache2, start the daemon, put a test page in it's path
<god-zero> the you can use konqueror, "localhost" or 127.0.0.1 to see it
<burepe> ok one sec. I changed the /etc/network/interfaces file  the line that says iface eth0 inet static    static used to be different, was it dhcp?
<burepe> just don't want to mess things up
<chx> how can i make one line out of two in KATE?
<god-zero> dhcp
<god-zero> delete the <cr>
<burepe> cr?
<burepe> I don't follow
<god-zero> the delete <cr> was for chx, I misses the fact he wasn't you] 
<burepe> ok
<burepe> sorry
<god-zero> lol, I got confused for a sec
<cyne> how do i specify multiple file specs within gftp?
<chx> god-zero: d'oh I meant in regular expression replace
<chx> nalioth: hi
<burepe> god-zero: so I downloaded apache2. how do I start the deamon and put a test page in its path
<burepe> ?
<chx>   /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<chx> but apt-get should start it for you
<god-zero> it should be on.. I'm doing the same because last time I did this was a different distro
<chx> and drop a html into /var/www i think
<god-zero> the install put in a test page
<god-zero> just brows to 127.0.0.1
<god-zero> or localhost
<god-zero> if you get a page, so far so good
<burepe> I'm confused
<burepe> how do I start it?
<god-zero> it's started
<god-zero> you ar now a web server
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<burepe> I browsed to 127.0.1 and got an error
<god-zero> just open *browser* to page 127.0.0.1
<chx> let me reformulate: how can i make a regular expression which creates one line out of two in KATE?
<god-zero> 2 0s
<chx> anyone has something to RTFM on how to set up a cache only DNS? I tried once recently, but failed :(
<chx> google spits up bind4 and bind8 docs.
<gdh> there's 'dnsmasq' for that ...
<burepe> god-zero: error
<god-zero> theres a good bind8 conf out there
<nalioth> nikkia: good day :)
<miguser> hi
<god-zero> burepe: browse to "localhost"
<burepe> erroer
<DarkMaul> when updating with Kubuntu i can select many kernels
<DarkMaul> why are they all showed
<Tm_T> why not
<nalioth> DarkMaul: choices
<DarkMaul> worng choise and reinstall
<god-zero> can you type "ps -A | grep apache" into a console... see if it's running...
<burepe> just returned
<god-zero> no lines like "10425 ?        00:00:00 apache2"?
<god-zero> burepe: was the output empty?
<chx> there are two packages that are kept back. how could cause apt to forget them?
<cyne> i'm trying to specify multiple filespecs in gFTP like *.htm and *.php in the remote frame... any ideas as to what i can use for the seperator between filespecs?
<burepe> yeah
<chx> they are working fine and I do not want to update
<burepe> no
<burepe> there was an error with my security repostitories when I downloaded
<klone> hello
<nalioth> chx: dependencys not available would be one reason
<klone> can sum1 give me a hand please
<burepe> do you think that could be it?
<god-zero> k, apache isn't running then. try "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<cyne> klone, what's up
<god-zero> again
<klone> im having trouble installing firefox
<cyne> klone, why would you use it when Konqueror is there? :P
<klone> it says i havent got libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<god-zero> burepe: ok
<klone> i like firefox
<god-zero> yes, what error?
<miguser> klone: using breezey, hoary?
<klone> not sure :S
<miguser> d'oh!
<chx> nalioth: I know the reasons, the question is , how could I make apt forget about those packages :) ?
<klone> error loading shared libraries
<nalioth> klone: are you using backports?
<klone> i dont know
<klone> im a newb
<nalioth> chx see the wiki for "apt pinning"
<burepe> failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<burepe> and failure downloading a package
<nalioth> klone: have you visited ubuntuguide.com
<god-zero> oh, the site goes down from time to time for a few minutes... we'll try again in say 10? mins.
<chx> nalioth: thanks
<burepe> ok cool
<burepe> thanks for your help
<god-zero> burepe: hoary or breezy?
<burepe> klone: there is a kubuntu faq too
<burepe> hoary
<klone> where
<cyne> i'm trying to specify multiple filespecs in gFTP like *.htm and *.php in the remote frame... any ideas as to what i can use for the seperator between filespecs?
<cyne> or any other way to get multiple filespecs from ftp site?
<nalioth> klone: i asked about ubuntuguide because it is BAD
<god-zero> burepe: try "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install apache2"   .... I'll brb.... cigarette....
<uwe> l
<inc|freaky> hi all, i got a problem. i just installed kubuntu and i like it allready. but im trying to install yakuake (a terminal emulator popping down at the top of the screen) when i do ./configure it says: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check --> what package am i missin?
<Tm_T> adept is funny
<Tm_T> I selected 21 packages to get removed
<Tm_T> well, it started to remove 101 packages
<Tm_T> including gstreamer & co
<Tm_T> lovely
<gdh> yup, that sounds like a laugh-a-minute to me.
<Tm_T> gdh: =)
<Tm_T> but hey, ctrl-c sotpped it :p
<Tm_T> so no harm done
<god-zero> burepe: I'm back. did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apache2" work?
<burepe> no
<burepe> still get the security error
<burepe> maybe the repos are wrong
<burepe> is there somewhere I can check them or get newones
<burepe> or a mirror 
<burepe> or something
<god-zero> if you pastebin you sources.list, I can look at em
<god-zero> pastbin.com ...... /etc/apt/sources.list ....
<tigermb> how do i get the konqueror sidebar back?
<god-zero> tigermb: f9
<god-zero> burepe: sorry typo, it's pastebin.com
<tigermb> thx
<tigermb> and is it possible to get konqueror working in gmail?
<god-zero> tigermb: not fully, no.. but basic stuff works
<burepe> I think i know what the problem is 
<god-zero> burepe: k
<tigermb> a pity
<god-zero> tigermb: I tried masquarading.. but it doesn't work
<tigermb> yea i find that out also
<tigermb> i would prefer konqueror to use the mozilla engine for browsing
<tigermb> cuz mozilla doesnt integrate nicely in kde
<god-zero> I think the prob is on gmail's end... 
<burepe> god-zero
<god-zero> yes
<tigermb> yea but i prefer gecko engine 
<burepe> since i started that faq I can't get on the net. I didn't realize it 
<tigermb> and it's easy to blame gmail, while everything works with opera, mozilla, ie
<god-zero> I was wondering about that
<burepe> that jazz with the ip address 
<god-zero> yep
<gdh> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20040911-4175.html
<gdh> not sure if anything came of this
<burepe> can you look at the faq and tell me how to undo what I did
<burepe> ?
<god-zero>  Edit /etc/network/interfaces .... change static bach to dynamic... delete extra lines (ip addr etc)
<burepe> dynamic not dhcp damn
<burepe> ha
<burepe> I knew something was fishy
<god-zero> dhcp
<god-zero> dhcp is dynamic
<god-zero> I type as I speek in my head... not so good over irc
<burepe> i did nothing changed
<burepe> i restarted the network too
<god-zero> should be "iface eth0 inet dhcp".... then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<god-zero> man is tha faq messed up
<god-zero> how is you host file?
<god-zero> really you only need "127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain  computername" and maybe the ip6 stuff
<burepe> nothing
<burepe> maybe that is the problem
<god-zero> get rid of the 192.168.0.100 line
<god-zero> you want mine?
<burepe> i never changed mine
<burepe> I was going to but when you told me it was messed I just closed the file with out saving
<god-zero> so your host file is still normal?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> weird
<burepe> huh
<burepe> I think I got it auto eth0 is missing
<god-zero> burepe: can you type in "hostname" for me & type the output here?
<god-zero> 1 thing at a time
<burepe> fixed it 
<god-zero> ?
<burepe> auto eth0 was missing
<god-zero> in etc/network/interfaces?
<burepe> above where I changed static to dhcp
<burepe> yah
<god-zero> k
<burepe> added that now it works
<god-zero> can you goto google.com?
<burepe> google.co.jp
<burepe> being I am in jp
<god-zero> k
<burepe> apache is installing
<god-zero> great!!
<god-zero> once it's done, konqueror "127.0.0.1" to see the test page
<burepe> index of/
<god-zero> I love the internet.. when I was a jid I'd never get the chance to chat with someone from japan
<god-zero> good
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> where are u?
<god-zero> jid -> kid
<god-zero> minnesota
<burepe> oh
<burepe> infact 
<burepe> i started a linux users group here
<burepe> got like 5 people but it kinda fell apart
<burepe>  and while i have been talking to you somebody joined and i  have been talking to him on our channel
<burepe> he is from pennsilvaniya
<burepe> sp?
<burepe> and I am from connecticut
<burepe> it is a really small world
<burepe> the internet is crazy
<god-zero> you're a transplant?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> japanese and linux
<burepe> i must be sadistic
<DarkMaul> how do i install my nvidia under kubuntu
<god-zero> lol
<burepe> i was just joking about that with the other guy
<burepe> japanese no problem, linux that is hard
<god-zero> gotta be joking.. the japanese have somany odd customs, I'd be afraid of offending them every 12 seconds
<burepe> i get that stuff
<burepe> its natural for me
<DarkMaul> ne body able to help ore what ?
<god-zero> darkmaul: I have ati.... I'm sure someone'll be by shortly with the info you need
<god-zero> burepe: your web page is in /var/www/apache2-default... you can read the man pages in konqueror address="man:apache2" if you set port forwading on your router for port 80 to your pc, you'll be able to host www on the web 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DarkMaul about nvidia
<DarkMaul> omg
<DarkMaul> how good
<DarkMaul> :-)
<burepe> cool 
<DarkMaul> so easy
<DarkMaul> hehehe'
<burepe> how do I set port forwarding? I have a Japanese router and I can't find directions for it. I tried to do it for bittorrent. Any suggestion?
<god-zero> are the controls in english?
<god-zero> what brand?
<burepe> no
<burepe>  it is a
<nalioth> burepe: visit portforward.com
<burepe>  buffalo air station something
<burepe> hold on
<god-zero> my old neighbor had a buffalo wifi I 'd "borrow" from time to time.. :)
<burepe> ok
<burepe> this is the page http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Buffalo/WLAR-L11-L/BitTorrent.htm
<god-zero> The basic idea is www is on port 80, so you want to forward incomming requests to the ip address of your pc. Alternately you can set up a "DMZ" which is complete/forward everything
<burepe> Im not sure if it was this page but the thing that I read said that since I had to use a static ip address that everytime I restarted my comp I would have to reforward the ports
<burepe> or something
<burepe> which seems crazy
<god-zero> you can read your current ip addr by typing ifconfig eth0. Dynamic ip isn't as dynamic as it sounds
<burepe> this is english but the japanese interface looks the same but it lacks some of the parts for that the directions ask for
<burepe> this is the page that lists programs faqs for that router, which one should I followhttp://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Buffalo/WLAR-L11-L/WLAR-L11-Lindex.htm
<god-zero> http
<DarkMaul> uhmm it seems like the driver is installed
<DarkMaul> but dos not work'
<burepe> ok Ill try
<DarkMaul> could it be a problem that i instaled a newer kernel
<burepe> thanks for your help god-zero
<god-zero> darkmaul: yes, updating your kenel will gum it up ... rinstall nvidea stuff
<burepe> after that do you have any suggestions about installing mysql, cpanel and drupal
<burepe> is there a faq I can follow? or
<burepe> something
<burepe> ?
<god-zero> mysql is simply a apy-get, but then you cave to do some post install setup
<burepe> ok
<havoc> what is drupal?
<god-zero> cpanel: never used.. proly just a apt-get, plus forward another port?
<P3L|C4N0> drupal is a CMS
<havoc> cpanel should just run on port 80
<havoc> P3L|C4N0: thanx
<god-zero> burepe: apt-get those, read up on em, but come back here to ask questions rather than relie on those funky howtos... (man was that one bad... grr)
<burepe> ok
<ppd> hi
<burepe> what is a cms
<burepe> ?
<ppd> who can I add an entry to my "right click on desktop" menu for "konsole"?
<havoc> content management system
<ppd> how
<burepe> yeah
<god-zero> burepe: after apt-get, man:package name for more info. cms=content management system
<burepe> ok
<burepe> thanks
<burepe> for real thanks alot 
<burepe> you too havoc
<god-zero> np
<havoc> burepe: um, ok :)
<DarkMaul> that nvidia install dosnt work
<DarkMaul> glxgears gives me nothing
<god-zero> ppd: I don't think there's a setting for that... you have to be in a folder
<god-zero> *i think*
<DarkMaul> okay found it
<DarkMaul> it didnt turn on 3d accel
<DarkMaul> how do i turn that on
<DarkMaul> bah this is prolly that breezy edition interfering
<god-zero> Darkmaul: I know with an ati, you have to reboot to get the right kernel setup (ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work)
<Tm_T> :p
<DarkMaul> everything that is new, brings new errors
<DarkMaul> lol
<havoc> I had to use the fglrx driver w/ my ATI to get crap working right
<havoc> otherwise it would lock up hard whenever any 3d crap was dispalyed
<ppd> god-zero: thanks. I was eating ;-)
<DarkMaul> iam downloading the 5.04 version
<god-zero> havoc: I tried to do window compositing & transparency/shadows with fglrx. Scarry.
<havoc> god-zero: didn't work?
<havoc> god-zero: this is on the breezy preview, which I guess had a lot of xorg bugs
<havoc> like the ati driver :)
<god-zero> compositing worked, shadow/transp fubarred. compositing slows down gl a good bit
<god-zero> I'm on breezy + 3.5 b1
<mornfall> Tm_T: there's this big glaring "preview changes" button in the toolbar
<Tm_T> mornfall: ?
<mornfall> Tm_T: re adept
<Tm_T> mornfall: yu, showed 21
<Tm_T> if I remember right
<mornfall> Tm_T: uhmpf?
<Tm_T> I'm glad I use apt-get all the time :p
<mornfall> *shrug*
<Tm_T> so I really don't use gui, just wanted to try it
<god-zero> havoc: my breezy + kde 3.5 beta 1 = extra special wierdness
<havoc> god-zero: I don't even know what version I have right now
<Tm_T> =)
<havoc> my primary workstation used to be mandrake, is now breezy preview, but I've been using my winxp workstation since I installed breezy cuz a C# project got dumped on me :(
<havoc> so I haven't had a lot of time to play with it other than getting it workign and installing KDE
<god-zero> does anyone have a good guess when kde 4 will roll out? fall 06?
<inc|freak> hm
<Tm_T> god-zero: a year from tomorrow
<havoc> god-zero: qt4 was just released recently, right?
<god-zero> qt4 came out ths spring?
<havoc> hmm
<god-zero> Tm_t: at what time? lol
<aitor> hi
<aitor> has any of u make an hp3420 work under kubuntu?
<Tm_T> god-zero: prolly 1823 local time
<aitor> should I use hpoj or hplip?
<aitor> if I use hpoj it says detected hp 3420 but unable to communicate with it
<god-zero> :) I'm not in the military anymore, so that's 6:23 pm for me
<havoc> 18:23 is also sysadmin time :)
* buz is struggling with k3b
<buz> is there any way to really make it use like 150MB of buffer?
<buz> it keeps using burnproof all the time even though i have more than 400mb ram free
<god-zero> I keep my clock set to gmt... old unix habit, military too... but that (again) was unix
<havoc> god-zero: I used to have all my stuff set to GMT, but my users didn't like it so much, so I use local time now
<god-zero> buz: yes... settings, configur k3b, writing, advanced
<buz> i tried that
<buz> it seems to ignore it
<god-zero> burning isos?
<buz> yes
<god-zero> hrm
<buz> growisofs still uses like 12mb ram
<buz> and it keeps running out of buffer even with 2X dvd
<god-zero> growisofs uses it's own settings
<buz> is there something like growisofs rc?
<god-zero> buz: do you have dma enabled
<buz> yes
<buz> that helped a bit
<buz> but not enough
<god-zero> no config file for growiso iirc
<buz> if the buffer is only a few mb, even short disk accesses by other programs will let it run out
<buz> man growisofs doesnt say anything about buffer
<god-zero> 12 mb runs dry awfully fast, i know
<god-zero> buz: I suspect something else. dvds shouldn't care about buffer underruns too much
<buz> well the dvds are just fine
<buz> it just takes muuuuch longer because of all the interruptions
<buz> and it would be so easy to fix
<god-zero> I suspect software or firmware problem
<buz> the burner worked fine with nero on win
<buz> in fact i might try nero linux
<god-zero> if dma is on 8x works fine for me, no dma = 2x
<buz> /dev/hdd:
<buz>  IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<buz>  unmaskirq    =  1 (on)
<buz>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<buz> settings are just fine
<god-zero> it's worth a shot, at least it'll eliminate some variables
<buz> god-zero: is your drive with the iso being used for anything else?
<god-zero> when I burn isos to dvd, the iso is in /home which in my case is hdb1, hdb2 is swap, but I have 1 gig so swap never sees action... so sorta
<buz> mhh my swap is on the same disk
<buz> but i never use it
<buz> but even checking mail in thunderbird gives me a buffer underun at 4x
<buz> well lets try nerolinux
<god-zero> 4x dvd = 32x cd it is more demanding.. and yes a bigger buffer would make so much sence
<buz> i mean nero uses 64mb by default
<buz> that's just fine
<DarkMaul> dudes
<DarkMaul> witch kernal shoiuld i install
<DarkMaul> linux-386
<DarkMaul> linux-image-386
<DarkMaul> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<DarkMaul> ?
<god-zero> what cpu? do you want constantly updated kernel, or update manually
<DarkMaul> it is during the install
<DarkMaul> after the install i need to upgrade to a kernel that has SMP support
<DarkMaul> i have a p4 3.2 ht
<god-zero> get linux-686-smp for auto upgrade, linux - 2.6.xx-686 smp for manual upgrade
<DarkMaul> yeah but thes are the choises i have during installation of kububtu 5.05
<DarkMaul> ill update it later
<god-zero> then it doesn't matter
<god-zero> linux-386 i guess
<havoc> anyone else use xawtv?
<DarkMaul> ow nice that will take another 15 minutes, it needs to download 1088 mb's data
<god-zero> a gig? You must be updating everything. a kernal is only a couple megs
<apokryphos> sounds very strange to me; a full dist-upgrade is usually only around 400 megs
<DarkMaul> hmm
<DarkMaul> ill wait and see
<god-zero> you didn't select the special "gentoo style" install did you? ;)
<havoc> haha
<DarkMaul> i selected the tab, SUSE-FC4-MANDRIVIA-KUBUNTU_to-1-DRIVE
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos!!
<varg> hello
<apokryphos> hey!
<apokryphos> How's it going?
<nikkia> not too bad, at least now
<nikkia> start of the week was nasty, spanish people saying 'oh, this isn't quite right, btw, you have 10 minutes to fix it!'
<varg> i have a question how to set a root password in kubuntu? :/
<havoc> varg: sudo passwd root
<apokryphos> time limits are annoying
<klone> is there a startup command
<klone> for kubuntu
<nikkia> apokryphos: they were showing it at a madrid show this week
<apokryphos> wellwell :D
<apokryphos> nikkia: it end up ok?
<nikkia> apokryphos: so wanted the code to be 'perfect' (ok, its minus a couple of features) before they left on tuesday
<nikkia> apokryphos: i guess so, they didn't tell me anything like that, but...
<klone> is there a startup command to edit what loads up
<nikkia> a co-worker went over to visit them this week, he came back saying 'they love roulette and think it'll sell like crazy'
<apokryphos> hahaha
<havoc> klone: as in what KDE loads, or what starts at boot?
<apokryphos> nikkia: you'll neeeever guess what the computer problem was down to 
<klone> what kde loads
<klone> when i startup
<nikkia> apokryphos: go on
<apokryphos> nikkia: pretty embarrased actually; don't particularly want to mention it :P
<havoc> klone: yeah, you can configure that in the control panel
<klone> konsole loads up
<klone> ok cheers
<nalioth> nikkia: are you dressing the night cat again today?
<nikkia> apokryphos: you didn't connect the 12v power connector for the CPU ?
<nikkia> nalioth: ?
<havoc> klone: by default it will reload any app that was still open when you logged out last
<apokryphos> nikkia: well, I had an extra screw-holder (whatever they're called) on the case, so it was touching directly on the back of the MB oO
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah, heh, been there
<nalioth> nikkia is the cats pajamas
<nikkia> apokryphos: these days, when i put a board in, i look for the obvious ground-plane screw holes first, then only place the spacers under those
<apokryphos> nikkia: I was so annoyed when i heard. Can't BELIEVE the most trivial thing
<nikkia> (i don't bother with any screw hole that isn't an obvious ground-plane one)
<apokryphos> that's what I normally do (and thought I did); gah
<apokryphos> nikkia: the guy showed my dad (I was at Uni, couldn't go down) some other MBs that had blown up/burnt because of that problem
<apokryphos> luckily mine was ok, and now experiencing pacey 64-bit :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, i'm still surprised that people are supplying metal spacers, i'd have expected them to switch to something non-conductive (nylon) ages ago
<apokryphos> ezactly
<klone> havoc: where is it under the control center?
<havoc> I use the brass ones and have no probs, but I'm also careful to use only as many as there are screw holes in the MB
<apokryphos> things are generally ok now; will just install Kubuntu and Windoze, then back off to Uni
<havoc> klone: not sure
<klone> ok
<havoc> and I never use cases with fixed standoffs
<god-zero> klone: system settings: user accounts
<havoc> klone: hang on and I'll look
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, want to see something cool ?
<havoc> nevermind :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: atm, though, it's looking like I'm leavin' 'buntu altogether 
<apokryphos> nikkia: always
<nikkia> apokryphos: http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/qt.png
<nikkia> apokryphos: my Qt based knob widget :)
<nikkia> (that looks nothing like Qt) :)
<_freemanen_> how do play mp3 in kubuntu i get this error: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<apokryphos> nikkia: very.. knifty ;-)
<gdh> you can't have enough knobs to twiddle.
<nalioth> !tell _freemanen_ about mp3
<_freemanen_> ?
<havoc> _freemanen_: read what ubotu messaged you
<Hagarke> I just tried to get the GTK-QT-Engine to work on Kubuntu 5.10 preview without success.  My GTK apps still look like GTK.  Is this a bug ?
<apokryphos> Hagarke: did you restart kde?
<feens_> is there much a speed difference between SATA and IDE in Linux?
<klone> havoc: im having trouble findin this :s
<nalioth> feens_: depends on your HD specs
<apokryphos> nikkia: how many megs/sec would you get roughly if you transferred between two stats?
<nalioth> feens_: and the things you do with the HD
<apokryphos> nikkia: er.. satas
<feens_> nalioth: basically, comparing two identical drives
<nikkia> apokryphos: depends on the drive :)
<nikkia> (s)
<feens_> nalioth: both Seagate
<_freemanen_> some codes dosen't seams to work on linux ppc?
<nikkia> apokryphos: you're *probably* going to be limited by the read speed of the source drive (contary to what you'd expect, most modern drives can write faster than they can read)
<apokryphos> hah
<nalioth> feens_: i'm not sure the speed for IDE, but xferring large files (dvd images, etc) will be much quicker on SATA
<apokryphos> nikkia: been transferring ounces of gigs and on average I'd say it goes around 5/6 meg/sec (IDEs)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'd imagine you'd get somewhere in the region of 50-60MB/s
<apokryphos> if the reading-speed would limit it, it wouldn't transfer faster to the Sata-disk anyhow
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmm, that's not right, i get 60-70MB/s sustained read on my SATA
<nikkia> and about 75MB/s sustained write
<apokryphos> nikkia: I meant between two IDEs (here), but I imagine it has something to do with the cable used, too
<nikkia> my parallel drives get around 50MB/s sustained write
<apokryphos> (one of them is an old one; don't know the technical names)
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah, yes, shared cable == slow :)
<inc|freaky> does any1 know how i can edit the kmenu? because the link to kcontrol suddenly disapeared and i want to readd it 
<nikkia> apokryphos: 40 pin vs 80 pin ?
<feens_> nalioth: ya, I don't do a huge amount of large file stuff...I know that SATA isn't a huge gain over IDE, but wondered how good SATA was in Linux as well
<apokryphos> nikkia: I know the new cable I've got is faster; only real difference (appearance-wise), seems to be the thin-ness
<nikkia> feens_: the real advantage to SATA is... each drive has its own cable (not that hard to achieve with parallel, but..), and the fact that SATA drives *tend* to have bigger caches
<apokryphos> well, colour too :P
<nikkia> my SATA drive is 16MB cache, my parallel ATA are all 8MB cache
<nalioth> any of you guys buy stuff online? what is a good etailer? (amazon is startin to get on my nerves)
<feens_> nikkia: hmm...the drive I'm looking at is 8MB, I think my IDE one is too
<nikkia> apokryphos: did that program run on your system btw?
<feens_> nikkia: and I keep all IDE on separate cables
<havoc> klone: hmm, I can't seem to find it either
<nalioth> <whine> someone help me!!</whine>
<havoc> nalioth: heh, you're very busy
<havoc> I like it here a little better
<DarkMaul> HAHAHA
<havoc> less whining, less "this/that rules/sucks"
<DarkMaul> it is a isseu with that breezy release
<havoc> nalioth: I tried to help out a little yesterday
<nalioth> havoc: great! but i asked a question (i guess nobody in here shops online)
<havoc> doh, I was on a diff machine (KVM)
<havoc> nalioth: buy.com and newegg.com are both reputable
<havoc> newegg is generally cheaper
<nalioth> i need a 4 port USB kvm
<havoc> buy.com or newegg then
<nikkia> nalioth: the belkin ones look alright
<havoc> check newegg first
<havoc> I use both, and actually just got stuff from newegg yesterday
<nalioth> nikkia: belkin?
<nalioth> nikkia: ah kvms (d'oh)
<feens_> nikkia: how much a performance gain is software striping on Linux?
<nikkia> nalioth: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=&Section_Id=202718&pcount=&Product_Id=183656&Section.Section_Path=%2FRoot%2FPeripheralSharing%2FOmniview%2E%2E%2ESwitches%2FDesktopSeries%2FSohoSeries%2F
<nikkia> feens_: no idea
<tecknozic> hi, I cannot create a new user, using kuser...
<tecknozic> can somebody help me ?
<DarkMaul> how do i change my monitior in kubuntu
<nalioth> nikkia: HOLY GUACAMOLE! that belkin is pricy!
<gdh> belkin always is. KVMs usually are. :)
<havoc> nalioth: yeah
<nikkia> nalioth: were you looking at the DVI version ?
<nikkia> the VGA version isn't THAT badly priced, about $60 last i looked
<nalioth> nikkia: i dont need video at all, just USB
<nalioth> nikkia: nor audio
<nikkia> nalioth: if you don't mind the disconnect/reconnects, there are USB switchboxes that are far cheaper
<nikkia> (and are in fact, better, since you don't have the lousy key/mouse emulation that comes with USB KVMs usually)
<nikkia> you often lose media keys, and mouse buttons > 3 on a KVM, because that's all the emulation does
<nikkia> of course, X can be picky about USB HIDs disconnecting on it :/
<gdh> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=92019
<gdh> ?
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm lookin at iogear brand stuff now (i have a iogear 2 port now, it works well with mac)
<gdh> Mind, I suppose that's about $60 - didn't notice the currency before :)
<nikkia> gdh, thats not a bad price, i might get one of those (need a 3 port KVM 'soon' - for the PCs my boss promised me 3 months ago)
<gdh> last PS2 4-port one we got from them was only about 30 with 4 sets of cables..
<nikkia> well, only *need* 2 ports, 1 PC is gonna be linux :)
<havoc> nalioth: iogear is good too
<havoc> nalioth: you looking for sound too?
<havoc> doh
* havoc scrolls up
* nalioth is not in the UK
<knoppix> anyone know how to enlarge an ntfs partition using qtparted. Is this possible
<gdh> nikkia: http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=11403328837&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=79401
<gdh> cheaper, and with cables :)
<nalioth> knoppix research "ntfsresize"
* nikkia checks on the dvd dub
<nikkia> 60% done :/
<tecknozic> hello, I need help
<tecknozic> to create a new user...
<gdh> tecknozic: K -> System -> KUser ?
<nikkia> gdh, doesn't say if its PS/2 or USB
<gdh> nikkia: PS/2 of course :)
<nikkia> gdh, given my keyboard and mouse are USB only...
<gdh> ah, poor.
<knoppix> nalioth = yes or write my own partition program.... I am asking if someone here knows how to do it and an answer like read everything you can come over on google does not answer the questoin
<nikkia> gdh, no, i hate PS/2 :)
<havoc> I want this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817107421
<Hagarke> apohryphos: yes, i did restart kde
<tecknozic> gdh : it doesn't work...
<tecknozic> when I hit "OK", I have a kind of error message, and the new user is not created
<nikkia> gdh, btw, you may have noticed that ebuyer have those belkin ones for 15+ :)
<gdh> a kind of error message, eh? :)
<gdh> nikkia: LOL didn't notice =) skipped straight to the 25+ page...
<tecknozic> gdh : a window where they ask me if I wanr to report the bugs
<nalioth> snappy fellow, does "ntfsresize" not resize ntfs partitions?
<tecknozic> is there a "terminal" way to create a user ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: "sudo adduser"
<inc|freaky> how do i use gdm with kubuntu?
<gdh> tecknozic: ouch - was there a picture of a bomb  when it asked you to report bugs?
<tecknozic> yes
<havoc> inc|freaky: why gdm, and not kdm?
<havoc> inc|freaky: it doesn't really matter though, you can use either one
<havoc> inc|freaky: when you install KDE it should ask you which display manager you want to use
<havoc> at least it asked me
<inc|freaky> i found the solution thx ...  gdm is better i think
<inc|freaky> or, im just trying which one is the best
<havoc> gdm and kdm are essentially identical
<havoc> but both are way better than xdm
<DarkMaul> damn
<DarkMaul> kubuntu cant play mp3 normal
<DarkMaul> oww
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> that's really annoying, the dvd-r doesn't finalize discs by default, and the option to do it is hidden deep in the menus :/
<nalioth> nikkia: which program are you using?
<nalioth> nikkia: or is it a standalone appliance?
<nikkia> nalioth: sorry, should have said 'dvdr' rather than 'dvd-r', its a standalone recorder
<nikkia> nalioth: HDD/DVD recorder
<nikkia> and obviously when they got the UI translated, they forgot about the dub screen :P
<nikkia> 'press enter record/plyback continue, dub progress continue!'
<nikkia> (which is only made more confusing by the message above it to 'hold enter cancel dub'
<nalioth> at least its not in mandarin
<nikkia> nalioth: true
<JessicaX^> Hello, i just installed kubuntu on my laptop
<JessicaX^> Problem is, i can't switch to root because it's not the same password - "Authentication failed"
<morrow> there is no password for root
<morrow> use "sudo"
<JessicaX^> Also - KUser crashes when trying to enable root login
<JessicaX^> oh?
<JessicaX^> How do i use sudo?
<havoc> !tell JessicaX^ about sudo
<morrow> thx havoc. :)
* havoc is liking ubotu :)
<JessicaX^> Thank you
<havoc> np :)
<havoc> ubotu is pretty slick
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, havoc
<JessicaX^> :)
<havoc> well, maybe not *that* slick ;)
<morrow> hehe
<JessicaX^> :o
<DarkMaul> make -f Makefile.cvs
<DarkMaul> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found
<DarkMaul> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<DarkMaul> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<DarkMaul> yesss
<DarkMaul> errors again
* DarkMaul is crying
<nikkia> 'KDE, it makes the sith cry!' :)
<JessicaX^> :(
<DarkMaul> its a real bummer
<DarkMaul> why the **** every needs to give me a error
<JessicaX^> o.O
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> restarting K
<DarkMaul> brbr
<darkje> shrugs
<darkje> still errors
<morrow> why do you want to compile something?
<StR> Hi all
<havoc> hello
<DarkMaul> because there is no base packet of the thing i need
<morrow> which is?
<DarkMaul> 2 things
<DarkMaul> KFTPgrabber
<DarkMaul> the New AMAROK
<Drakeson> DarkMaul: amarok 1.3.1 ?
<StR> the new amarok is really nice in 3.5b
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<DarkMaul> 1.3.2
<Drakeson> oh! that's pretty new ;)
<blackflag> I have aproblem installing Kbear
<blackflag> when I do "./configure"
<DarkMaul> what is the command to see if you have the file
<DarkMaul> ?
<StR> I have 1.3.1 in 3.5b1
<blackflag> then I get
<Drakeson> have you did apt-get install build-essential?
<blackflag> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<blackflag> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<DarkMaul> sorry ?
<sproingie> how do i make konqueror not send a referer header?
<Drakeson> do you have autoconf installed?
<DarkMaul> yes
<blackflag> but all QT's are installed
<StR> blackflag:  install libqt4-dev 
<blackflag> but cant find the libraries
<havoc> blackflag: why not apt-get install kbear ?
<StR> what is kbear?
<havoc> StR: nifty kde sftp/ftp app
<StR> ahh IC
<blackflag> kbear is not found
<havoc> I prefer yafc personally
<blackflag> kbewar is an ftp-client
<StR> why don't you use   the konqueror?
<havoc> blackflag: it's in universe/net
<Drakeson> StR, I was about to ask the same question ;)
<havoc> blackflag: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable universe
<havoc> blackflag: you just need to uncomment the line for it
<blackflag> I have it but dont get it
<havoc> huh?
<havoc> you have what?
<blackflag> I have universe and multiverse since some days
<havoc> did you do "apt-get update" after uncommenting those lines?
<blackflag> yes
<havoc> and "apt-cache search kbear" returns nothing?
<blackflag> correct
<jsubl2> !find kbear
<ubotu> kbear: (Graphical ftp client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 2498 kB, Installed size: 8568 kB
<blackflag> h?
<havoc> blackflag: try apt-get update again
<blackflag> hmm, what is wrong?
<havoc> blackflag: apt's cache is not correct
<jsubl2> you sure you have universe uncommented in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<havoc> jsubl2: I thought he said he did that?
<blackflag> Okay apt-cache search gives now a result!
<havoc> blackflag: you jsut do apt-get update?
<blackflag> yes, and then apt-cache
<havoc> yeah, sometimes update fails because apt is unable to completely download the sources list
<blackflag> Im sure I have done it after I edit the sources.list
<havoc> if you ever think that apt's cache is incorrect jsut run "apt-get update" again
<_arthurb> Hi, I use breezy and I have a problem with kontact and kgpg... I reiceived an encrypted mail but I cannot open it, it keeps saying "bad passphrase"  withotu even prompting me for it
<inc|freaky> when is the release of breezy?
<havoc> inc|freaky: oct 13th I think
<blackflag> Okay , thanks for help!! :-)
<havoc> blackflag: no problem :)
<inc|freaky> kewl ... and i can just update using apt?
<_arthurb> inc|freaky: yep but expect problems
<inc|freaky> what kind of problems?
<_arthurb> flawless apt-get dist-upgrade is an ideal dream
<_arthurb> you always run into some kind of conflict
<_arthurb> and you better know how to use dpkg
<inc|freaky> hope ppl in here can help me ;D
<inc|freaky> i was using debian for a while
<_arthurb> then I suggest apt-get install irssi-text
<inc|freaky> what irc client do you all use?
<inc|freaky> will do that ;)
<inc|freaky> when i need to hehe
<_arthurb> broke all my xorg installation
<inc|freaky> _arthurb: what irc client are you using for kde?
<inc|freaky> im using kvirc the actual cvs
<StR> inc|freaky: have you seen konversation?
<inc|freaky> my sound works and i got nvidia installed :D
<inc|freaky> yea konversation isnt as good as kvirc imho
<inc|freaky> kvirc best fits my needs :)
<sproingie> konversation is also amazingly krashy
<sproingie> i end up using chatzilla most of the time
<_arthurb> inc|freaky: konversation
<havoc> _arthurb: xorg is mostly broken anyway ;)
<_arthurb> konversation never crashed for me
<jsubl2> me neither
<havoc> !find konversation
<ubotu> konversation: (user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.16-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2805 kB, Installed size: 8152 kB
<havoc> hmmm
<inc|freaky> kvirc didnt crash for me either
<StR> !find kvirg
<StR> !find kvirc
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'kvirc' (4 shown): kvirc ;; kvirc-data ;; kvirc-dev ;; kvirc-doc.
<inc|freaky> im using the actual cvs though much better
* StR has problems with kopete from 3.5b :( 
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'kvirg' returned no results.
<inc|freaky> ah thx for reminding me gotta install kopete (this is my first day with ubuntu)
<jsubl2> StR: what kinda problems
<havoc> !find kopete
<ubotu> kopete: (Instant messenger program), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 4258 kB, Installed size: 14384 kB
<StR> jsubl2: it connects to MSN, but after 2 seconts it get disconected
<inc|freaky> btw, why is there no root account with ubuntu?
<Drakeson> !tell hon about restricted
<jsubl2> i use yahoo so I have not noticed that
<havoc> inc|freaky: security I'd assume
<havoc> inc|freaky: FYI: The account is there, it's jsut disabled
<inc|freaky> btw, is it safe to be running kde4.2 using that mirror on the kubuntu website?
<havoc> inc|freaky: you can enable it by setting a root apsswd
<inc|freaky> of course the root-account exists ;D
<inc|freaky> thx :)
<inc|freaky> i dont know id use the same pass as for my user for root
<inc|freaky> so im thinking about just keeping it as is
<StR> weird... kopete works if the write to me... but crashes if I start a conversation
<havoc> inc|freaky: it doesn't have to be the same password
<havoc> or maybe I just misunderstood what you said
<tecknozic> hello
<inc|freaky> how to automatically activate the num-lock on boot?
<tecknozic> how to install skype in kubuntu 5.4
<inc|freaky> !find skype
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skype' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/C/common/menus/skype.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<inc|freaky> umm
<inc|freaky> tecknozic: does it have a version for linux?
<havoc> not in universe anyway
<tecknozic> I downloaded the debian skype installation file
<tecknozic> but I don't know how to install it
<inc|freaky> you have a .deb file?
<inc|freaky> if yes use dpkg -i file.deb
<inc|freaky> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<inc|freaky> lets all smoke a cig now ^^
<tecknozic> ok, I try it
<inc|freaky> good luck :)
<havoc> inc|freaky: it's nice to be able to help people, huh? :)
<inc|freaky> yea :)
* jsubl2 goes outside for a smoke
<inc|freaky> just need a lot of help myself so helping others out is just fair
<havoc> takes a load off people like nalioth too
<inc|freaky> yea
<inc|freaky> i installed kubuntu because of its support for the actual kde and because the rest of the goals of ubuntu looked nice lol
<inc|freaky> now i just like it
<inc|freaky> was using debian etch before
<inc|freaky> and am still using it on my server
<havoc> I run deb on my servers
<havoc> well, *now* I do anyway
<havoc> I'm stardardizing on debian for servers and ubuntu for workstations
<havoc> but it's a long process
<havoc> I have many different machines right now
<inc|freaky> havoc: the same as im going to do ;)
<_pablo> does anybody of you know if there is a kubuntu version of the current ubuntu 5.10 colonial 5 perelease?
<havoc> mandrake 9.0, 10.0, 10.2, and 10.2, a few FC4 machines
<havoc> inc|freaky: it take sa long time to convert them all though
<havoc> but it's something that needs to be done sooner or later
<inc|freaky> mandrake doesnt install here it has some problems running the sata_nv.ko just stopping the installation process the same with debian sarge netinstall cd 
<havoc> _pablo: I'll take a guess and say 'yes'
<inc|freaky> hehe, sure
<inc|freaky> i liked mdk when it worked for me
<jsubl2> _pablo: check out http://kubuntu.org
<rikva> When I enable my microphone in Kmix I can hear the microphone, but I cannot record with it. Can someone help me?
<havoc> rikva: click the button under the mic in kmix to set it as a record source
<_pablo> jsubl2: Yes i visited this site but it seems there is only a iso of the last reselease which wondered me
<rikva> havoc: it is setted as a record source
<havoc> rikva: ah
<rikva> any other suggestions? :)
<jsubl2> _pablo: i see a link for the current stable 5.04 and current preview release .. scan the link on the right side
<havoc> rikva: no, sorry :(
<nikkia> rikva: have you adjusted the 'capture' level, it defaults to 0, which obviously results in recording nothing :)
<havoc> nikkia: good idea :)
<rikva> nikkia: how can i do that?
<nikkia> rikva: select the 'input' tab, and drag the 'capture' slider from 0 to some value
<nikkia> 50% or so usually works well, but it requires experimenting
<inc|freaky> btw, yakuake is a good utility if anyone wants a console popping-down from top of the screen ;)
<rikva> nikkia: nope, doesn't work :|
<inc|freaky> i have a amd athlon 64 using i386 kernel, but should i use the -k7 kernel?
<jsubl2> i do and it works fine
<jsubl2> not sure there is a big difference in the two on  my machine as far as stability and performance
<jsubl2> i have an amd64 3200+
<inc|freaky> i got one 3500+ ;)
<inc|freaky> k7 is amd optimized
<inc|freaky> ill just install it now
<inc|freaky> and reboot
<jsubl2> I generally get the k7 kernel and restricted modules and nvidia-glx all at the same time
<inc|freaky> jsubl2: did you have to change anything in the grub menu? does it get overwritten? 
<jsubl2> that was taken care of automagically
<jsubl2> i can now see both kernels in the grub menu
<inc|freaky> very good, thx :D
<inc|freaky> which one became the default?
<inc|freaky> the new installed k7 or the old one stayed?
<jsubl2> k7.. the last one i installed
<inc|freaky> very nice ^^ thx
<tecknozic> I'm back with my Skype problem
<tecknozic> There is an error message
<inc|freaky> tecknozic: just tell us the error message ;)
<tecknozic> It's written in french...
<inc|freaky> translate it into english
<nalioth> tecknozic: je parle un peut francais
<nalioth> tecknozic: put it into a pastebin
<tecknozic> dpkg: erreur de traitement de skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb (--install):
<tecknozic>  ne peut pas accder  l'archive: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<tecknozic> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<tecknozic>  skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<havoc> geez, the guy speaks french too ;)
<inc|freaky> im a native german speaker ;p
<tecknozic> ok
<inc|freaky> as youve probably noticed my english isnt that good
<nalioth> inc|freaky: ist gut
<inc|freaky> awkay ;D
<nalioth> havoc: i'm full of surprises
<tecknozic> any idea about this error ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: there is no skype archive to be found
<darkje> bradworst
<darkje> :p
<havoc> nalioth: yes, you are :)
<inc|freaky> darkje: bratwurst that is in german ;)
<darkje> eej 
<darkje> i tryed
<nalioth> havoc: i speak several languages (much to the surprise of those in #ubuntu who'd talk nasty in those)
<darkje> lol
<tecknozic> okay, I wasn't in the good folder...
<tecknozic> I tried again in the good one
<tecknozic> here is what is written :
<nalioth> tecknozic: have you tried building skype from source (or is it even open source?)
<tecknozic> dpkg: erreur de traitement de skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb (--install):
<tecknozic>  l'architecture du paquet (i386) ne correspond pas  celle du systme (amd64)
<gdh> hehe :)
<tecknozic> I don't know how to build it from sources
<gdh> you can't build skype from sources :)
<gdh> because there aren't any published sources to build from
<nalioth> tecknozic: that one says you can use it on amd64
<tecknozic> yes, I am
<inc|freaky> brb rebooting into the new kernel
<nalioth> tecknozic: then you are out of luck unless you want to change your architexture to 686 
<gdh> nalioth: No, it the deb is i386, the system is amd64... :)
<tecknozic> What can I do ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: gdh: this is why it is recommended for amd64 users to use a 686 kernel
<gdh> tecknozic: You'd need to set up an i386 chroot ... there are docs giving details for that...
<nalioth> there are very little programs available that run natively under amd64
<tecknozic> do you have a link ?
<gdh> tecknozic: Yep otherwise the reasons for Free Software become too painfully apparent :)
<nalioth> gdh: chroot is hell
<nalioth> gdh: esp for users who just want to "use"
<nalioth> tecknozic: i recommend you change your box to use a 686 kernel
<gdh> heh :) the price of freedom, etc.. pedantry ad nauseam...
<tecknozic> what does "change your box" mean ?
<gdh> means 'reinstall'
<tecknozic> ok...
<gdh> but don't use the amd64 ISO :)
<tecknozic> with a x86 version of Kubuntu, is that right ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: back up your home directory if you have anything important in it
<nalioth> tecknozic: x86 ubuntu or kubuntu
<tecknozic> what is the best version ? ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: they are the same, kubuntu can be installed from ubuntu and vice versa
<tecknozic> ok
<tecknozic> last question...
<tecknozic> I have the 5.04 version... Is there a newer one with x86 kernel ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: are you sure?
<tecknozic> hihi
<nalioth> tecknozic: you can install what you have. upgrading is easy
<tecknozic> ok
<tecknozic> nice
<jsubl2> kubuntu comes with kde  ubuntu comes with gnome  by default
<tecknozic> thanks a lot guys
<slow-motion> hallo
<tecknozic> fortunately, this community is friendly
<inc|freaky> im back new kernel works :D
<nalioth> tecknozic: but either can be installed from the other (or you can use neither)
<jsubl2> inc|freaky: see much difference
<tecknozic> but I'll come back soon... with a lot of other questions... hehehe
<nalioth> tecknozic: we will be here
<tecknozic> see u, thks
<inc|freaky> jsubl2: not really but k7 is optimized for my cpu ;)
<inc|freaky> so there is a difference, somewhere ;D for me there must be everything setup correctly im a perfectionist (if that word exists in english)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: you'll be wishin you used 686 when you want to install flash, skype, etc
<helpme> can i dsable atd, bwbar & gdomap bootup services?
<inc|freaky> http://pics.freakyy.de/gallery2/v/screens/ <-- screenshot of my desktop with kvirc :)
<sorush20> can some one point me to where all the people who talk about self hosting using free DNS servers and etc.. 
<inc|freaky> sorush20: do you mean something like loopy.selfip.net ?
<inc|freaky> sorush20: www.dyndns.org
<inc|freaky> sorush20: if that is what you want, just come back and ask me about more i can help you setting everything up
<nalioth> inc|freaky: if you identify to services, you'll never be locked out of #ubuntu 
<inc|freaky> nalioth: i noticed, thx ^^ ill soon reconnect to try the auto identify stuff out. ;)
<inc|freaky> ill secure my machine now ;) closing not needed port and such brb, sorush20 just say my nick ;)
<nalioth> we lock #ubuntu down when the bots swarm
<inc|freaky> awkay ;)
<sorush20> inc|freaky: thanks.. I have and IP free with my internet connection and
<inc|freaky> and?
<sorush20> I have three domains, iraneuro.com, alborz.uk.com, and spotpickers.com, now most of the time I study biology, but I find I cant understand networkology just as well, so is you could explain how I could hoste using my own computer.. would be great.. ;-)
<inc|freaky> well, do you have a static or dynamic ip?
<sorush20> dynamic.. is dhcp,
<spiral> hi
<inc|freaky> well, do you have your own name-server?
<sorush20> spiral: hi
<sorush20> afraid.org offers this I think, 
<inc|freaky> for the domains
<sorush20> is the name server the same as the DNS
<inc|freaky> sorush20: there is one thing ... i cant explain you how to setup dynamic dns on your own nameserver
<inc|freaky> and you would have to take care about how to update the dns yourself
<sorush20> so let me get this stright, I need to run a webserver (apache), a mail server (xaim), and now a name server ? any examples..
<inc|freaky> do you in every case, want a subdomain on your own domains? i own freakyy and ionic.de i use selfip.net i could set up my own nameserver that would all be np but the dynamic updating i think you and i would have to write our own tools to do that
<nikkia> sorush20: you don't *need* to run your own nameserver, or mailserver
<nikkia> yay! :)
* nikkia pokes apokryphos_ in the ribs
<apokryphos_> thanks :D
<gdh> The easiest would be to pay your domain registrar an extra dollar or two and get them to host the DNS :)
<inc|freaky> i think i cant really help you if you want to do it on your own nameserver i can just point you to www.dyndns.org which offers such services for free
<gdh> heh
* apokryphos_ does a happy dance =)
<nikkia> gdh, all of the dynamic dns providers do it for free, why bother?
<nikkia> and personally, i prefer afraid.org over dyndns.org
<gdh> nikkia: I've never had to use those providers ...
<nikkia> they offer more domains and more features (AAAA records for example)
<blackflag> I can recommend dyndns.org
<inc|freaky> yea for me dyndns does all i want
<blackflag> I do it over along time - no problem there
<sorush20> thanks inc|freaky, I'll have a read on dyndns.org
<inc|freaky> sorush20: np ;)
<inc|freaky> sorush20: when you read it and decided to register an account there i can guide you through the process of setting up ddclient to automatically update the dns when your computer makes a internet connection
<inc|freaky> im in a helping mood right now lol
<inc|freaky> i like kubuntu :)
<inc|freaky> was using debian etch this morning
<inc|freaky> brb just reconnecting
<mornfall> Riddell: sry i got distracted by other issues...
<mornfall> Riddell: navigate to http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/morn-source/
<inc|freaky> nalioth: it works, thankyou :)
<sorush20> inc|freaky: could you run it by me again what I need to do to transfer hosting, 
<nalioth> inc|freaky: what works?
<Riddell> mornfall: cool
<mornfall> Riddell: i actually couldn't resist and fixed one issue :-p
<Riddell> in which?
<mornfall> (it's not in adept svn though)
<mornfall> Riddell: well, a possible crasher with very zealously clicking people :)
<sorush20> inc|freaky: if I'm not mistaking I need to change the DNS for my domain from the hosting service I have right now to afraid.org or some other DNS, and I have been told that I should just email my current webhosting provider explaing the situation and asking for them to change my DNS, 
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i dont think you are identified with services
<inc|freaky> lol thx then it doesnt work like i want
<nalioth> inc|freaky: what client do you use?
<g|patrick> hi
<inc|freaky> kvirc 
<nalioth> inc|freaky: that's one client i know nothing about
<sorush20> I'm confused so confused
<inc|freaky> i know enough about it thx ;) just was too lazy to use the integrated nickserv feature and tried to do "on connect" instead of "on logon"
<g|patrick> hi nalioth
<inc|freaky> sorush20: why are you confused?
<nalioth> g|patrick: howdy
<nalioth> inc|freaky: use "server password"
<g|patrick> can someone tell me where i have to place kopete styles, and how i can make them operable?
<g|patrick> nalioth: long time not seen ;)
<sorush20> inc|freaky: where did you learn all about hosting and stuff
<nalioth> g|patrick: i've been here (mostly at night, US time)
<inc|freaky> sorush20: i read a lot of documents and stuff ... 
<g|patrick> ya.. but i wasnt ;)
<g|patrick> using linux now more often ;)
<inc|freaky> sorush20: so, what is your problem right now?
* mornfall sneaks out
<g|patrick> kopete, themes
<g|patrick> howto ;(
<g|patrick> ?
<sorush20> well how do I go about hosting my on site for now on my own internet connection?
<sorush20> inc|freaky: well how do I go about hosting my on site for now on my own internet connection?
<blackflag> you want to be an ISP??
<g|patrick> blackflag: i think he will host a site on his ip
<blackflag> hmm, okay thats not difficult
<sorush20> g|patrick: I want to host my site on my computer.. 
<inc|freaky> sorush20: first you have to install apache what youve probably allready done. then get a dynamic dns ... www.dyndns.org get an account and register your own dynamic dns name of your choise (if its not taken)
<sorush20> g|patrick: I don't want to be an ISP
<inc|freaky> then come back and tell me
<sorush20> inc|freaky: I've done that :-)
<sorush20> inc|freaky: can I use afraid.org. could you take a look.. 
<thorsten> join #atari
<thorsten> i'm a lamer , try it later :-
<g|patrick> quick question... howto import styles into kopete
<g|patrick> where do i have to place them?
<inc|freaky> sorush20: you really dont need afraid.org
<inc|freaky> sorush20: and i guess (i dont know) dyndns.org is easier
<inc|freaky> for you
<inc|freaky> or not
<inc|freaky> well, i dont know if ddclient supports afraid.org 
<sorush20> inc|freaky: great is that is the case then I'll follow you
<sorush20> well now I have an ID and pass for the dyndns.org
<inc|freaky> maybe afraid.org supports a own program for updating everything, but i cant help you with that
<inc|freaky> sorush20: ok, now log in and go to dynamic dns on the left
<sorush20> inc|freaky: okay.. 
<inc|freaky> sorush20: you can somewhere there register a new subdomain. your computer will be reachable at whatyouwant.thesubdomainyouchose.tld where tld is the topleveldomain means .com .net .org .de and so on
<inc|freaky> f.e. i chose loopy as subdomain, selfip.net as domain so now my pc is reachable via loopy.selfip.net
<sorush20> inc|freaky: I can't find the dynamic dns on the left
<inc|freaky> wait ill look
<inc|freaky> sorush20: at the top click on "Account"
<inc|freaky> then on the left on "My Services"
<inc|freaky> and there is umm w8
<inc|freaky> My Hosts --> Dynamic DNS 
<g|patrick> nobody here using kopete?
<g|patrick> ;(
<inc|freaky> im using kopete but i never tried themeing it
<inc|freaky> but im interested in doing so, when i finished helping sorush20 ill look for how to theme it 
<inc|freaky> first looking for themes though so it might take a while
<inc|freaky> sorush20: and there you can on the right click onto "Add Host"
<g|patrick> kde-look.org
<sorush20> inc|freaky: so what do I type in the add host
<inc|freaky> Hostname: this is the fully qualified domain name which will point to your ip. so if you want to have it to point to sorush.homedns.org you write in sorush
<inc|freaky> if you want another name just type it in instead of sorush ;)
<inc|freaky> you can use homedns.org but you can choose one at the list
<inc|freaky> *from the list
<inc|freaky> this is the address your pc will be reachable at
<sorush20> but what about hosting my domain alborz.uk.com will that come later.. 
<inc|freaky> the ip-address is automatically put in there
<inc|freaky> umm, i think you cant do that
<sorush20> inc|freaky: what about my mail.alborz.uk.com can i do that too.. 
<inc|freaky> you cant use your own domains
<sorush20> really
<inc|freaky> well, they offer to do that ive read i think
<sorush20> inc|freaky: that is what I intended to do. so dnydns.org is for accessing your apachea folder via the sorush.domain.com etc.. 
<inc|freaky> right you can also handle mail with it i think w8 ill look
<sorush20> afraid.org can let you do that and Im just trying to figure out how to.. 
<inc|freaky> yes you can
<inc|freaky> sorush20: you have to run your own mailserver
<johan__> I'm trying to install interner explorer with wine, but the internet explorer says that it can't connect to the internet, how do I give wine internet acess?
<sorush20> thanks a lot inc|freaky what do you work as and where do yo live
<inc|freaky> i live in germany im unemployed and will soon be going to school again to a local cisco networking akademy 
<inc|freaky> some school for communication technic and computer stuff
<inc|freaky> brb
<antoine> hello everybody!
<blackflag> hi
<antoine> i installed karamba, since that time, I can hear a terrible "bip" sound from my speaker
<antoine> do somebody know how to avoid it ?
<antoine> i cannot change it from kmix
<inc|freaky> who had the problem with kopete? where do i get kopete themes?
<sorush20> inc|freaky: go to the ubuntu channel its a lot better.. 
<inc|freaky> im there ;)
<inc|freaky> sorush20: do you need anymore help now with your dynamic dns thing?
<tecknozic> hi
<tecknozic> i'm back...
<inc|freaky> welcome back :D
<tecknozic> can you tell me again the command to install Skype (debian package) ?
<inc|freaky> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<tecknozic> thks
<inc|freaky> np
<inc|freaky> brb
<aitor> hi
<aitor> in bourne shell, is there any way to iterate through a command's output?
<nalioth> aitor: iterate?
<aitor> I want to assign each line of the output to a variable
<aitor> I was thinking about some kind of foreach command as VAR or something like that
* nalioth thinks aitor is talking way over his head
<aitor> say I execute find ./ -type d  which outputs directories
<aitor> each in one line
<aitor> I want those directories to be assigned to a variable
<aitor> so, in some kind of loop, I can make use of the directory name
<aitor> any hint?
<foodcoman> Breezy is looking Good!
<foodcoman> The upgrades have been typically smooth.
<aitor> which are the main upgrades?
<foodcoman> There have been too many to list.
<Tm_T> :/
<foodcoman> Kernel, KDE X.
<Tm_T> I messed my system with breezy :p
<foodcoman> Well maybe wait for the full boat in October!
<foodcoman> I assume you did a Hoary -> Breezy?
<Tm_T> yup
<aitor> October? sooner than I expected :) joy to me!
<Tm_T> and now I can't compile kopete anymore
<foodcoman> I figured it was time to nuke and pave, backed up my important stuff.  Dumped all the mistakes I made in Hoary!  =)
<Tm_T> and something is creating massive loads
<foodcoman> Been fairly smooth, only occasional hiccups.
<foodcoman> Running on 2 boxes so far and working pretty well.
<Tm_T> like, just doing apt-get update -> loads over 4
<foodcoman> I am sure with the GCC updates and stuff there will be a little stabilization time.
<foodcoman> Lots of dependencies for the older stuff still.
<aitor> is there any way of making ls output the entire path before each filename?
<nalioth> aitor: all i can say is "man ls"
<aitor> i cannot find it in man....maybe there is some other command
<foodcoman> pwd will show current path when you ls.
<foodcoman> du will show it also
<foodcoman> <foodcoman> pwd will show current path when you ls.   <--terrible way to word it.  Sorry
<g|patrick> still nobody there who could explain me how to add new styles for compete?
<havoc> nalioth: you are a very patient person
<Tuxist> hi
<havoc> hi
<inc|freaky> now my irc-client doesnt let me connect to freenode ... i have to enter the ip myself it says it cant resolve ip-address from irc.freenode.net i tried rewriting it ... strange
<havoc> inc|freaky: is it just he irc client, or all net apps?
<havoc> like 'ping'?
<tecknozic> back, still with my skype pb
<nalioth> havoc: i'm drunk
<havoc> nalioth: you'd almost always have to be to tolerate some of those people
<tecknozic> during install, 2 packages missing : libqt3c102-mt and libstdc++5
<nalioth> havoc: i'm patient.
<havoc> I have a few hours to go yet until Miller Time
<tecknozic> ok I found the first package, but I don't have libstdc++5
<nalioth> tecknozic: kynaptic
<havoc> synaptic ?
<nalioth> havoc: kynaptic in kubuntu, synaptic in gnome (usually)
<havoc> ah
<havoc> is kubuntu so different from stock KDE to warrant a different name, or is a branding/marketing thing?
<buz> god-zero: referring to my growisofs troubles, nerolinux burns 4x juuuust fine
<buz> but it also uses 200mb ram ;) (which is fine by me)
<tecknozic> ok, I found it on debian website
<buz> so if i could find a way to get k3b to do that, i'd likely be ok
<tecknozic> I will restart the system and see...
<tecknozic> libqt3c102-mt in conflict with libqt3-mt
<tecknozic> ... I don't know what to do now
<inc|freaky> well, cant you just compile from sources?
<inc|freaky> you shouldnt do what you're doing if you're not familiar with all this
<tecknozic> ok, then, any solution to install skype ?
<tecknozic> can I use the tar.bz2 file ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tecknozic about cli
<tecknozic> ok, it worked unsing tar.bz2 file
<inc|freaky> tecknozic: yes! use the tar.bz2 file
<inc|freaky> tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<tecknozic> and I can install it anywhere I want ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: not really
<nalioth> tecknozic: read what ubotu sent you
<tecknozic> ok
<tecknozic> what is the best place to install it ?
<inc|freaky> ubotu: tell inc|freaky about cli
<inc|freaky> nalioth: will do :)
<tecknozic> where can I install Skype ?
<inc|freaky> tecknozic: it should do it itself
<inc|freaky> just unpack the file, go into the directory
<inc|freaky> and do: ./configure
<inc|freaky> make
<inc|freaky> sudo make install
<gdh> hasn't the freethinking world now boycotted Skype on principle that eBay own it now? :)
<tecknozic> ok
<mornfall> hmm
<nalioth> inc|freaky: no dont
<tecknozic> ?
<nalioth> tecknozic: no dont
<nalioth> you guys instead of using "make install" use checkinstall
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nalioth> it'll make life a LOT easier
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> unsermake o/
<nalioth> checkinstall allows synaptic/apt to see pkgs YOU make from source
<inc|freaky> thx for the tip!! if i just knew it before
<tecknozic> ok, I just did ./skype and it worked. Is it ok ?
<inc|freaky> tecknozic: if it worked its probably ok :)
<nalioth> tecknozic: so far, yes
<tecknozic> ok thks guy
<tecknozic> thks a lot
<inc|freaky> np :)
<inc|freaky> nalioth: i can also just (as i still have the source-directory) do a checkinstall now even its allready installed right?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: once it's "make install" you've got stuff everywhere with no record
<nalioth> inc|freaky: try "sudo make uninstall"
<inc|freaky> nalioth: yes, can i just do sudo checkinstall now?
<inc|freaky> i still got the source-directory
<inc|freaky> just to have it in the database or whatever
<nalioth> inc|freaky: better to see if you can pull the stuff you've "made install"
<_janne> hello
<nalioth> inc|freaky: but it doestn matter
<nalioth> _janne: howdy
<inc|freaky> nalioth: ill jsut do it now ;)
<_janne> i have a BIG problem with Java anyone here think they can help me ?
<nalioth> _janne: if you ask, someone may
<_janne> okay.. here goes...
<_janne> i installed the java for my browser from www.java.com. I downloaded the self.extracting bin file for linux
<inc|freaky> nalioth: y do you say it doesnt matter?
<_janne> I followed the instructions and after the installation (to /usr/local/java/ ) i created the symlink to mozilla
<_janne> but after this i can no longer open the browser... it just loads for about 20 seconds then closes again 
<_janne> i then tried to install mozilla-firefox
<nalioth> inc|freaky: checkinstall makes a deb. debs are easily tracked using apt. if you have 'made install" and are still in teh build directory, if you "sudo make uninstall" you'll clean the uncatalogued stuff 
<havoc> _janne: start it from an xterm so you can see the errors when it exits
<nalioth> _JakubS: remove the symlink and see if moz works
<_janne> and it worked great (but no java) I then created the symlink and now firefox will not open either
<inc|freaky> nalioth: ah, umm, checkinstall creates the .deb does it also install it?
<_janne> i'll try from xterm
<havoc> inc|freaky:did you read that link?  checkinstall does what 'make install' would do
<tigermb> i just read about his adblocK feature in konqueror... i dont see it in my konqueror
<nalioth> inc|freaky: it does
<inc|freaky> havoc: ok. so what i did now is: I installed a program from cvs, did make install. now, you told me about checkinstall. now what i did is, doing the checkinstall no matter the program is allready installed.
<_janne> when i remove the symlink from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ the browser opens fine :S
<Tuxist> is a ubuntu developer here ?
<havoc> if it's already installed it's probably too late to do anything about it
<_janne> but ofcourse then java doesn't work 
<havoc> _janne: did it give you an error when starting it from an xterm
<havoc> ?
<inc|freaky> i dont want to uninstall it
<havoc> inc|freaky: if it's done, then it's done
<mornfall> Tuxist: fur fucks sake, stop with that color thing
<_janne> havoc: how do i start from xterm ? do i just open a prompt and type "mozilla"
<inc|freaky> havoc: but if i use checkinstall i have the .deb
<_janne> ?
<havoc> pretty much
<inc|freaky> and its listed 
<nalioth> _JakubS: yes
<mornfall> Tuxist: (bold, whatever...)
<havoc> _janne: pretty much
<Tuxist> what is
<_janne> ok starting it from xterm also works fine
<nalioth> inc|freaky: checkinstall doesnt remove things
<mornfall> Tuxist: AAARGH
<havoc> _janne: I had meant to start it from an xterm when it wasn't working
<tigermb> i just read about his adblocK feature in konqueror... i dont see it in my konqueror
<inc|freaky> nalioth: right, thats also not what i want. checkinstall creates a deb. installs the deb.
<_janne> now i add the symlink again 
<nalioth> inc|freaky: save your debs. they are custom for your system
<havoc> _janne: that way errors may be printed out when it crashes
<inc|freaky> ah ic ...
<nalioth> tigermb: i have no clue what you are on about. try floppymoose.com
<inc|freaky> nalioth: so you mean just for the next time i want to install it?
<inc|freaky> i can use the .deb file?
<_janne> ok i did that but nothing happens... no error or anything.. just halts for a second and changes line to be ready for a new command
<nalioth> inc|freaky: yes
<inc|freaky> and then i can uninstall it, now, the first time when i use it, i cant uninstall it using dpkg ... but thats whats written on that page hmm im confused
<mornfall> inc|freaky: yeah, and you can dpkg -r the thing
<havoc> _janne: :(
<_janne> Java on Kubuntu is a pain... i really hope it gets in the standard install for 5.10
<orace|> it can't
<mornfall> _janne: i sure hope as hell it won't
<orace|> javas license prevents that
<inc|freaky> so, doing the checkinstall now, even the program is installed, makes me able to (as its installed as before) remove everything using dpkg -i without need of make uninstall
<havoc> _janne: it won't be since it's not "free"
<nalioth> _janne: i have a deb for hoary, if you want to try that
<nalioth> inc|freaky: on everything you compile using checkinstall, yes
<_janne> nalioth.. problem is that java installs fine but when i try to enable it for browsers the browsers breaks
<_janne> except for Konquror but that browser doesn't work with my homebanking :-S
<mornfall> _janne: that's not what i call "installs fine" p
<_janne> he he
<mornfall> upgrade your bank
<nalioth> _janne: it doesn't?
<mornfall> mine works fine in konqueror without java :)
<_janne> nope www.nordea.dk
<_janne> second largest bank in scandinavia
<inc|freaky> nalioth: ok, can i also redistribute the .debs on my website for other ppl?
<inc|freaky> if i include the processor i did it?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: no. checkinstall doesn't make debian standard debs
<inc|freaky> so its only for me and i should save all my .debs in a directory ;D
<mornfall> nalioth: that doesn't prevent distribution on website
<nalioth> inc|freaky: better to teach your friends to compile
<inc|freaky> nalioth: and its not listed in a apt-cache search ?
<inc|freaky> nalioth: thats right ;)
<nalioth> mornfall: checkinstall doesnt package to debian standard
<mornfall> nalioth: so what
<nalioth> inc|freaky: could dist all the debs he likes, and even on the same machine type, the odds of them working are slim for other users
<inc|freaky> ok, so they will only work on my pc
<nalioth> inc|freaky: correct
<mornfall> inc|freaky: i guess nalioth is making it seem a bigger problem than it is
<inc|freaky> it'd be just kewl to support friends with nice packages i use ^^
<nalioth> mornfall: do you have the same things installed on your box as inc|freaky has on his?
<mornfall> inc|freaky: as long as its same arch, distribution (version) and whoever installs is willing to tweak a bit, it should work
<inc|freaky> nalioth: is there any way i can list all the checkinstall .debs i installed?
<nalioth> mornfall: if they're willing to "tweak a bit" they can compile the bloody thing themselves
<nalioth> inc|freaky: they are listed in synaptic/kynaptic (see 'locally installed')
<inc|freaky> nalioth: if i upgrade to a new kubuntu version, will the .debs still work?
<mornfall> nalioth: it's still bounds and leaps faster to dpkg -i it
<inc|freaky> nalioth: allright, thx
<mornfall> nalioth: that YOU don't want to do it doesn't mean NOONE does
<nalioth> inc|freaky: maybe
<nalioth> mornfall: do what?
<tigermb> nalioth: thanx it's like something like a css i had from firefox website, but they both dont block this specific flash image im so anoyed about. Although the css works in mozilla
<inc|freaky> thx nalioth for the help :DD
<mornfall> nalioth: install checkinstalled debs
<nalioth> tigermb: floppymoose.com
<nalioth> mornfall: i use checkinstall all the time
<mornfall> nalioth: install checkinstalled debs made by someone else
<mornfall> *sigh*
<nalioth> the point is: why would someone want to make their system exactly like someone elese just to intall a deb, when they can compile and use checkinsatll on their own box in the first place?)
<mornfall> *sigh*
<nalioth> b/c checkinstalled debs dont check for dependencys or anthing
<mornfall> SO WHAT
<_janne> can anybody verify that uninstalling Java isntalled from selfextracting bin us simply to remove the folder it is installed in ?
<mornfall> and it's *not* exactly like someone elses
<nalioth> mornfall: whats the point of installing a deb that wont work and wont tell you why?
<mornfall> nalioth: know what, forget it
<nalioth> _janne: yes, unless you've moved it
<nalioth> mornfall: i'm probably not understanding what you're saying
<mornfall> nalioth: you are just too smart
<tigermb> nalioth: that's the one
<inc|freaky> guys dont argue because of me :D
<inc|freaky> i understand both sides
<mornfall> nalioth: point: you just need to install the dependencies
<mornfall> nalioth: you also need to install the dependencies to build the thing
<mornfall> nalioth: and it's usually less work to find what needs to be installed from binaries than from configure output
<mornfall> (ldd is your friend)
<nalioth> mornfall: but the checkinstall made deb has 0 info for apt to read concerning depends
<mornfall> nalioth: (incidentally, it should be quite trivial to make checkinstall generate shlibs depends)
<nalioth> mornfall: it's open source
<mornfall> hmm, and?
<nalioth> make it so
<mornfall> not at all
<nalioth> keep in mind there are debian tools that make fully functional debs that work almost as friendily as checkinstall
<mornfall> nalioth: heh, no
<mornfall> nalioth: the difference is more like "work invested" than "tools used"
<inc|freaky> if i allready did make install, and nothing compiles anymore ... does the .deb still work?
<inc|freaky> (nothing compiles anymore when doing checkinstall)
<mornfall> sure
<nalioth> inc|freaky: yes it did, and it should be in the build dir
<inc|freaky> yes it is, thx ^^
<inc|freaky> can i remove the source-directories?
<bluefoxicy> aye I hate KDE :>
<bluefoxicy> But I rigged Gnome's bottom panel up to look like KDE
<inc|freaky> i like KDE :)
<mornfall> nalioth: i have made enough debs to know that it's a lot more work than running some magical tool to make a high-standard package
<nalioth> mornfall: ok. i find it quite easy
<bluefoxicy> inc:  I just don't like Qt tbh; if it was GTK I wouldn't care.  (and if it was C, and didn't over-eat my 1G of ram)
<bluefoxicy> anyway point in case
<bluefoxicy> I made Gnome look kinda like KDE in terms of panel and desktop, notably though nautilus != konqueror
<inc|freaky> im using mozilla firefox and mozilla thunderbird ;)
<mornfall> nalioth: for trivial software, it's easy yes -- try amarok or nx :)
<inc|freaky> they look nice with some skinning#
<bluefoxicy> Think it'd be interesting to come up with a way to select default configurations when creating a user that would make KDE/XFCE4/GNOME look the same in terms of layout?
<Lupin__III> hi all, someone could tell me where's gone the "go" menu in konqueror 3.4.2 (breezy)???
<inc|freaky> why is everyone upgrading to breezy?
<bluefoxicy> i.e. a config that lays the panels in Gnome out like KDE's defaults; or in KDE like Gnome's defaults; or makes XFCE look like Gnome
<Lupin__III> i can't browse network folder anymore unless i type in the url bar
<bluefoxicy> or makes Gnome or KDE look like OSX (which is what XFCE looks like by default)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: because it's "NEW"
<inc|freaky> nalioth: its still not out?
<mornfall> because it's got adept in it!
<mornfall> of course =)
<inc|freaky> whats adept?
<inc|freaky> its out?
<inc|freaky> thought it was a preview?
<mornfall> what's out?
<mornfall> breezy ain't out
<inc|freaky> should i upgrade too?
<inc|freaky> how to upgrade?
<inc|freaky> many problems when upgrading?
<inc|freaky> i installed this version today i dont even know the name lol
<nalioth> inc|freaky: official release is oct 13
<inc|freaky> ok so arround 2 weeks
<inc|freaky> what is adept?
<havoc> !find adept
<nalioth> !info adept breezy
<ubotu> adept: (package manager for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.4.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1257 kB, Installed size: 3620 kB
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'adept' (1 shown): (/usr/share/games/wesnoth/images/{undead-adept-attack.png|undead-adept-defend.png|undead-adept.png}) in universe/games/wesnoth-data.
<mornfall> har har
<inc|freaky> is adept better then kynaptic?
<_janne> so who can recommend the smoothes way to get java support for mozilla or mozilla firefox ?
<inc|freaky> what about ubuntu do they release "breezy" too?
<mornfall> inc|freaky: breezy is primarily an ubuntu release
<inc|freaky> awkay allright
<inc|freaky> so, do you think i should upgrade to breezy now?
<mornfall> no idea
<inc|freaky> nalioth: what do you say?
<MikeStyle> Hi, here is a screenshot of my current desktop (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/mikemikemike/screenshot2.png) and im trying to get the translucency settings on my taskbar to look like this (http://homepages.comnet.co.nz/~matt-sarah/technobabble/screenie2.png) ... can anyone be of assisstance?
<_janne> is java available in any of the repositories ??
<inc|freaky> mornfall: when i upgrade ... did you have many problems while upgrading? is there any reason why i shouldnt upgrade?
<nalioth> _janne: hoary or breezy?
<_janne> if so what package should i look for 
<mornfall> inc|freaky: i am running debian sid =)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: there's no hurry
<mornfall> inc|freaky: having breezy and hoary chroots
<inc|freaky> mornfall: i was running debian etch this morning when i decided to install kubuntu ;D
<MikeStyle> ...
<nalioth> _janne: are you running breezy or hoary?
<_janne> Breezy
<inc|freaky> see every1 using breezy :(
<_janne> i think
<inc|freaky> im a outsider lol
<_janne> how do i verify that ? I have upgraded KDE to 3.4,2
<nalioth> _janne: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<nalioth> inc|freaky: *nix isnt about bling. it's about stability
<MikeStyle> oh and im running a dell inspiron 5100 laptop. linux picks up that its a laptop and monitors the batery/temp. but as far as i can see there is no way to put my computer in "suspend mode". and it takes a long time to boot up every time. is there a feature to let me "suspend" my laptop?
<inc|freaky> i upgraded to kde3.4.2 too ;D
<MikeStyle> kde 3.4 + rocks
<MikeStyle> they have 3.4 beta out now
<inc|freaky> nalioth: allright ill wait the 2 weeks ;D 
<MikeStyle> from wut i can tell its cool
<inc|freaky> nalioth: are you using auto-apt too? what is it?
<inc|freaky> nm ill look 
<_janne> how do i see what version of kubuntu i use !?
<MikeStyle> www.kde.org
<MikeStyle> uh,\
<nalioth> inc|freaky: we all use apt
<MikeStyle> i dunno
<inc|freaky> _janne: at the K-menu if you didnt disable the banner
<inc|freaky> nalioth: no i mean auto-apt
<MikeStyle> can anyone help with either of my problems?
<inc|freaky> nalioth: instead of ./configure
<inc|freaky> its on the page you gave me
<_janne> i dont have that anymore
<nalioth> inc|freaky: do i use apt to build from source?
<_janne> after giving it some thought i think i am actually still using Hoary
<_janne> didn't go with the unstable version yet
<inc|freaky> _janne: same here ;)
<jjesse> _janne: do your sources listing say breezy or hoary that would be an easy way to tell
* mornfall pokes Riddell 
<_janne> he he ofcourse... two sec
<inc|freaky> nalioth: of course not its a tool for automatically searching and installing dependencies from ./configure
<inc|freaky> i have to remember this it sounds kewl
<inc|freaky> *interesting
<nalioth> inc|freaky: never heard of it
<_janne> i use Hoary for sure
<zAo^> what is gam_serve used for? 
<_janne> Nalioth: can i still use the link to the torrents you gave me ?
<nalioth> _janne: yes
<zAo^> that is: /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<inc|freaky> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nalioth> zAo^: it keeps up with your directory contents in kde and gnome
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i sent you that link
<inc|freaky> nalioth: yea as i said its on the link you gave me
<inc|freaky> just at the bottom
<inc|freaky> using checkinstall with auto-apt
<foodcoman> _janne: Did you get version check info already?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: hmmm
<_janne> foodcoman: yes i checked the sources.list
<inc|freaky> nalioth: :) at least i could tell you something new too ^^
<zAo^> nalioth, thanks. I want to mkfs a partition, but gam_server keeps it busy
<inc|freaky> *was able to
<foodcoman> _janne: Another nice way is Any KDE application, Help menu then about.
<inc|freaky> my english broke in the last hour
<zAo^> nalioth, should I stop X?
<inc|freaky> probably because im talking english the whole day allready
<foodcoman> _janne: Also for Kernel in console you can type   uname -a
<kozz> in breezy seems like the acpi event to turn off the screen uses xscreensaver to turn off the screen, is it possible to use the screensaver in KDE instead?
<kozz> work if i start the xscreensaver daemon, but prefers to use the one in KDE
<kozz> without modifing /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh :)
<inc|freaky> how to configure apm?
<inc|freaky> advanced power mangagement
<inc|freaky> management
<inc|freaky> or how to write it
<zAo^> nalioth, stopped kdm, worked. Thanks
<ArthurB> Hi, I have a problem with Kontact and Kgpg, I can successfully send encrypted mail to myself, but if I try to open them it fails saying "bad passphrase"... the thing is, it doesn't even prompt me for one
<kozz> inc|freaky: you should use acpi, what do you want to configure?
<MikeStyle> hey guys, need some more help. i found a mac emulator called Mac-On-Linux (MOL) and its having some errors once i try to compile it from its source....im running kubuntu, how would i run a .rpm?
<inc|freaky> kozz: whats acpi?
<inc|freaky> kozz: the monitor thingy
<inc|freaky> so the led becomes orange instead of green/yellow
<nalioth> MikeStyle: if you like the possibility of breakage, use alien
<nalioth> MikeStyle: MOL is available via ubuntu repos
<MikeStyle> nalioth, once again out of the many times you try to help me i have no idea what you mean :)
<MikeStyle> nalioth what is alien
<nalioth> MikeStyle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacOnLinuxHowto
<MikeStyle> thank u much nalioth, i love u in the straightest way possible
<inc|freaky> if i install windows now on my other partition (for downloading stuff and such) does ubuntu automatically add it to the automount stuff i forgot how that file is called again
<inc|freaky> fstab it is
<jsubl2> is has to be there for the install for it to be added automatically i believe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell inc|freaky about windowsdrives
<jsubl2> nalioth: so is houston getting back to normal
<nalioth> jsubl2: slowly but surely
<kozz> inc|freaky: replacement for apm, I do however do know how to change the color
<_janne> noalith: do you have some other way of getting those deb's ? somehow Torrents doesn't work for me ! :S
<nalioth> _janne: atm, no
<nalioth> _JakubS: Seveas has them also for direct download
<inc|freaky> thx nalioth :)
<_janne> Nalioth: can you download from there ? just want to make sure that it is my end and not the seed that is broekn
<nalioth> _janne: i'm the one seeding them
<_janne> ahh :)
<_janne> well torrents on Ubuntu is new to me.. do i have to do anything special for it to work ? I use bittornadu
<_janne> *
<_janne> *bittornado
<jsubl2> nalioth: what are you seeding
<jjesse> if i want to install gnome desktop on kde just apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<jsubl2> ubuntu-desktop
<_janne> hmm when i try to get it from Seveas i get package problems. Apparently my packages are newer than his deb is expecting
<_janne> any way around that ?
<mrmarcel> :(
<jjesse> thanks jsubl2
<MikeStyle> Hey nalioth, still here?
<MikeStyle> i need some help installing MOL(Mac on Linux)
<badbear> when i download an app with kynaptic? does is it compile? or just installed?
<jsubl2> badbear: just install it is a binary
<badbear> i think i have a problem
<badbear> i selected some packages to install
<nalioth> badbear: it installs ready for use
<badbear> but kynaptic stays like "not response"
<badbear> and it's been hapening, somehow, a little often
<nalioth> badbear: try again later. the serves have been up and down
<nalioth> badbear: are you using backports? if so, comment them out
<badbear> what it's backports?
<badbear> i'm using them, but i'm a newbie
<badbear> so i really don't know what they are
<philipacamaniac> has anyone tried using Breezy (specifically, the new System Settings) on resolutions less than 1024x768?
<jjesse> philipacamaniac: yes i am at 800 x 600
<philipacamaniac> jjesse: how are you able to change settings in the Appearance section?
<jjesse> umm haven't tried, want me to?
<philipacamaniac> please
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<jjesse> i am not, the tabs to apply are off the screen
<philipacamaniac> just as i thought
<philipacamaniac> i'm filing a bug, since the window can't be resized, and there are no scrollbars
<jjesse> when i closed out it asked if wanted to apply the unsaved changes, when doing so made the changes
<jjesse> not the best way to do, let me know the bug # and i can add comments
<philipacamaniac> will do
<cyne> greetings
<philipacamaniac> and you couldn't hit administrator mode if you wanted
<cyne> how do i convert a plain text database so that i can open it in openoffice?
<cyne> spreadsheet
<seth_k> cyne, you could import it as a CSV file?
<cyne> hmmm well that could work :)
<bufalo73> hello
<philipacamaniac> jjesse: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16651
<philipacamaniac> jjesse: are patched to the latest updates? I was using snapshot 20050927.
<Spudchat> does anyone ever have a problem with kopete not receiving all ims?
<philipacamaniac> spudchat: I've seen that before
<Spudchat> any ideas on how to fix it?
<Spudchat> gaim isnt the best looking for me
<philipacamaniac> it was on a fully-patched hoary installation, and trouble with AIM service
<philipacamaniac> hmm, might check bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Spudchat> ok thanks
<seth_k> Spudchat, it has to do with when you rename your buddies on your contact list sometimes
<Spudchat> ahhh
<Spudchat> i did that
<Spudchat> so maybe ill try and unrename them?
<philipacamaniac> seth_k: Good to know!
<inc|freaky> i use kopete. when i use it with msn messenger the picture of others get displayed in icon size! is there any way to change that?
<seth_k> yeah, highlight > hit F2 > delete their name
<seth_k> @ Spudchat 
<Spudchat> ok thanks :)
<Spudchat> im gonna try that and ill let ya guys know
<seth_k> kopete is pretty buggy which is sad :( b/c I like it better than Gaim
<seth_k> but Gaim + gtk-engines-gtk-qt isn't too bad
<cyne> inc|freaky: right click on the icon and choose '48x48'
<inc|freaky> cyne: its not much bigger
<inc|freaky> im using only msn and icq is there any special thing only for msn supporting everything correctly?
<cyne> inc|freaky: go to Chat -> Request Display Picture
<inc|freaky> the pictures are still smaller than usual
<cyne> nope, that's the entire picture
<cyne> zoom in if you want to magnify it
<seth_k> no, he's right
<seth_k> MSN supports 96x96 display pics
<seth_k> and Kopete only supports 48x48
* mornfall re-pokes Riddell 
<cyne> ah
<inc|freaky> yea
<inc|freaky> that really sucks
* seth_k shrugs, use Gaim :P
<seth_k> it may look ugly but it works better
<cyne> actually it doesn't seth_k 
<seth_k> or file a wishlist @ http://bugs.kde.org if one isn't already there
<cyne> do request chat picture
<cyne> and you get the entire 96x96
<cyne> true story
<seth_k> ok, let me check again
<cyne> also if you hover the mouse over the icon inc|freaky you get the full pic
<seth_k> yes, that's true, but I didn't think that was what he was asking
<inc|freaky> cyne: oh you're right ... thx :D
<cyne> yes he just wants to see it
<seth_k> ah ok
<cyne> :P
<seth_k> cheers
<inc|freaky> hey kopete isnt that bad as i first thought ^^
<seth_k> no, the next version has webcam support that works
<seth_k> it's pretty spiffy
<cyne> nice
<seth_k> does anybody else get the URL clipping bug? where a URL is split into many pieces?
<jjesse> philipacamaniac: just updating system right now
<Spudchat> im sorry but how do i rename them?
<seth_k> Spudchat, highlight with arrow keys, press F2
<Spudchat> when i delete there name and hit enter it goes right back
<seth_k> hmm
<philipacamaniac> jjesse: maybe it is already fixed, we'll see
<seth_k> Spudchat, maybe a side effect of the same bug? I remember having to delete lots of buddies and re-add them... not sure
<jjesse> philipacamaniac: hopefully
<Spudchat> ok but did yours workterwards?
<philipacamaniac> hey, my kubuntu package menu showed up in breezy after all, super cool. for such a small contrib, i still feel like a somebody.
<inc|freaky> wait ill just try to stick in my webcap logitech quickcam pro 3000 lets see if it works havent tried until now
<Spudchat> wow work afterwards?
<bufalo73> I've got a little problem: mpg321 works fine, but amarok, juk, xmms and noatun don't work. They cough
<bufalo73> maybe an arts problem?
<cyne> they cough?
<cyne> are they also sneezing and with a runny nose?
<bufalo73> sorry, i speak Spanish
<bufalo73> don't know how to describe it exactly
<bufalo73> music sounds, but stops a moment, then goes faster, ...
<jjesse> philipacamaniac: which kubuntu package?
<seth_k> bufalo73, what are you playing the music from?
<seth_k> jjesse, it's a right click menu that lets you install pcakges, it's cool
<cyne> bufalo73: which sound card?
<inc|freaky> why does kopete display messages which get sent to me in the upper left corner instead of just out of the icon in that bar where all the running applications iconized sit?
<bufalo73> sound blaster live
<jjesse> in the k menu? or through adept?
<bufalo73> and the music is on my hard drive
<seth_k> jjesse, neither. It's a right click thing. So I right click a deb, hit Kubuntu Package > Install
<jjesse> oh i c
<seth_k> instead of sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<inc|freaky> does any1 know what packages i should install for my webcam? i got a logitech quickcam 3000 no idea where to start
<philipacamaniac> yeah that's the one
<seth_k> it's cool, gj philipacamaniac ^_^
<cyne> inc|freaky: you need a driver for it?
<inc|freaky> cyne: dont think so just a program beeing able to show video from it ^^
<inc|freaky> asking for a good software
<cyne> seth_k: what's the difference between dpkg and alien
<seth_k> cyne, dpkg is the debian package management system. It lets you install packages. Alien is used to convert RPMs and Slackware TGZ to DEB format. Alien then calls dpkg to install the new DEB
<cyne> ah :)
<cyne> alien is easy to remember :)
<cyne> i installed mdb-tools rpm earlier with it
<cyne> converted some ms access databases to csv
<gsuveg> 3.5beta1 is insane for work ? inly for testing ?
<cyne> seth_k:  and i love it how you can open .deb in ark
<seth_k> gsuveg, i use 3.5beta1
<seth_k> gsuveg, very stable
<gsuveg> faster as 3.4 ?
<spiral> 'bye
<gsuveg> spiral: bye
<gsuveg> seth_k: ^^
<seth_k> gsuveg, I don't really notice a difference
<gsuveg> look better ?
<seth_k> yes gsuveg, the new Plastik2 is really good-looking
<gsuveg> seth_k: can you send me screenshot ?
<gsuveg> seth_k: are you use kmail ?
<seth_k> i don't use kmail
<seth_k> just google for kde 3.5 screenshot
<cyne> looks like you can't send files with kopete
<cyne> oh well that's what email is for
<jjesse> philipacamaniac:  still updating box, slow box so i will test the system settings change tomorrow, you can let me know then if it changed for you or email at jjesse@iserv.net (work is over for the  day)
<cyne> oh, there we go
<cyne> in the edit menu
<gsuveg> anyone use kmail + smtp auth ?
<McScruff> lo
<seth_k> hi McScruff 
<McScruff> i have a wireless card (setup and working) and also an ethernet, is there a way i can let the ethernet goto vmware so my virtual machine can have a real ip?
<_mcscruff> :s
<cyne> gsuveg:  hello
<cyne> gsuveg: why not just use sendmail on your pc ?
<gsuveg> cyne: im use it
<gsuveg> cyne: but if im move, i need edit many times my postfix main.cf
<gsuveg> it better to use smtp auth directly with kmail
<gsuveg> and dont need run smtpd
<gsuveg> cyne: hmm ? are you here ?
<cyne> gsuveg: hi
<cyne> i use sendmail directly.. i don't have to change anything
<inc|freaky> i luv kubuntu :D
<cyne> sorry i don't know how to do what you want to do
<gsuveg> cyne: i need smtp auth before sending
<philipacamaniac> htdig didn't make it into main for Breezy, that's disappointing
<philipacamaniac> KHelpCenter searches don't work without it
<inc|freaky> thats a bug i guess ;)
<inc|freaky> just report it
<inc|freaky> they will look if it is really needed
<philipacamaniac> done... but, damn
<philipacamaniac> you'd think searching the help was important
<philipacamaniac> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13525
<inc|freaky> i dont know, maybe ;)
<inc|freaky> you should have included that this is cause of the first cd thing
<seth_k> I changed the package to khelpcenter
<philipacamaniac> thanks seth
<philipacamaniac> first cd thing?
#kubuntu 2005-10-05
<gsuveg> bye
<inc|freaky> hm
<seth_k> adept replaces kynaptic
<inc|freaky> ic
<seth_k> iirc
<inc|freaky> but kubuntu-desktop is what i want ... 
<seth_k> it's just a metapackage
<inc|freaky> are there any screenshots of adept?
<seth_k> umm, maybe
<inc|freaky> ill search at google
<philipacamaniac> web.ekhis.org
<Chambers`> hey guys, does anyone here use par2 files?  If so is there a gui that exists?
<seth_k> no they're on that page
<seth_k> @ inc|freaky 
<philipacamaniac> it doesn't always work
<seth_k> just scroll down
<seth_k> Chambers`, what's a par2?
<havoc> seth_k: and really easy hole?
<Chambers`> parity files
<Chambers`> they are mostly used when d/ling binaries
<seth_k> havoc: :D
<havoc> or really *hard*
<seth_k> Chambers`, it looks like the only app in the repos is CLI only
<Chambers`> dang :(
<gdh> Chambers`: honestly, how hard is it to type 'par2repair nameof.par2' ?
<Chambers`> gdh: it's not, but it'd be nice to have a gui that it would check and repair if needed
<Chambers`> how hard would it be to make one is the question? :P
<gdh> You could associate par2repair with .par2 files and have it keep the terminal window open...
<Chambers`> either no one uses par2 files that uses linux or no one cares
<inc|freaky> seth_k: would you recommend upgrading to the kde3.5 beta?
<gdh> a GUI for this task is completely unnecessary :)
<Chambers`> no way, quickpar for windows is a really nice prog
<gdh> Chambers`: Linux users generally don't have the fixation with having absolutely everything clicky-clicky..
<gdh> I know, I've used Quickpar.
<Chambers`> gdh: i know :)
<Chambers`> linux users like command line...hmm, maybe i could make a bash script for them
<Chambers`> that would be nice
<gdh> It's just a lot handier to 'screen' an nzbget, par2repair, unrar, mount an ISO all remotely etc.
<Chambers`> check archive, if no repair is needed, delete the par2 files and then extract the .rar
<Chambers`> or check archive if repair needed, repair, recheck, extract, delete all rar's and par2's
<Chambers`> would that be possible with a bash script?
<gdh> Everything is possible :)
<Chambers`> couple if then statements with variables
<seth_k> inc|freaky, it's worthwhile imo
<inc|freaky> seth_k: ill install it now ... hopefully it will break nothing. one more question: if i install it, and in one week the stable release comes out, it becomes automatically updated? and if i update to breeze, can i then just take out the mirrors?
<gdh> the tools should all set sensible returncodes...
<seth_k> inc|freaky, no showstopper bugs and lots of fixes
<seth_k> inc|freaky, I wouldn't do it until you update to breezy tho
<inc|freaky> yea im not updating to breezy
<inc|freaky> seth_k: are you running breezy? if yes, are there any problems while doing upgrades if it dist-upgraded once?
<seth_k> inc|freaky, i've been running breezy since the day after hoary was released
<inc|freaky> oh ic you always run testing
<inc|freaky> breezy is testing right?
<seth_k> inc|freaky, usually you'll need to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to get X back after the upgrade
<inc|freaky> thats np
<inc|freaky> do i have to reinstall the nvidia driver?
<inc|freaky> seth_k: what kde comes with breezy? because im the .4 mirror right now
<inc|freaky> 4.2
<inc|freaky> from the official repository
<seth_k> 3.4 will be in breezy i think
<inc|freaky> seth_k: is breezy like unstable or like testing?
<seth_k> i dunno the debian equivalent
<inc|freaky> if 5.4 is stable then breezy would be testing
<seth_k> ok
<inc|freaky> ive been running testing this morning
<inc|freaky> im usually at testing
<inc|freaky> so well ill just upgrade to breezy and keep the 4.2 kde sources
<inc|freaky> wish me luck :D
<inc|freaky> bbl :)
<inc|freaky> hopefully ^^
<inc|freaky> where is the upgrade link again?
<inc|freaky> ill search the wiki
<inc|freaky> seth_k: do i still have to add the adept repository then?
<seth_k> inc|freaky, no
<inc|freaky> good :D
<inc|freaky> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted <-- i have that mirror added, 2 questions:
<inc|freaky> 1. can i add multiverse on the usual mirrors, too? 2. should i change it to breezy-backports or arent there any?
<seth_k> 1) yes 2) there aren't any
<seth_k> b/c breezy isn't released, you can't backport from a testing distro
<inc|freaky> awkay ill try :)
<seth_k> s/from/to/
<Tortel> hello again
<inc|freaky> seth_k: one more and last question ... it will for sure come with kde 3.4 not with 4.2?
<inc|freaky> because the mirror changing to breeze from hoary doesnt work
<seth_k> 4.2 ?
<god-zero> breezy has 3.4.2
<seth_k> ah, 3.4.2
<seth_k> yes, breezy has 3.4.2
* Tortel is using horay
<Tortel> im here cause its quieter, and more people seem to know what they are doin
<Tortel> :P
<inc|freaky> ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<inc|freaky> ah sorry mixing up version numbers
<inc|freaky> seth_k: ok i started the upgrade ;)
<inc|freaky> omg its updating kernel headers ... and again i gotto install k7 one
<seth_k> it updates EVERYTHING
<seth_k> i hope you're on highspeed
<seth_k> hello 600 MB download
* seth_k hails the hypno toad
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Er, is there a repository where I could obtain the latest nVidia drivers?
<inc|freaky> seth_k: 2Mbit/s ;)
<seth_k> inc|freaky, don't you ;) at me, I have 8Mbps :P
<inc|freaky> hehe, ill maybe upgrade my line to 6Mbps ;)
<inc|freaky> i live in germany we dont have faster things
<seth_k> i see
<seth_k> mine is fast just b/c it's a university line
<inc|freaky> ah ^^
<inc|freaky> i got a 100Mbit/s server ^^
<inc|freaky> just as hobby hehe
<inc|freaky> running debian etch (testing)
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> I was just by a friend
<propagandhi> hello blackflag
<blackflag> I installed him suse9.3 personal edition
<propagandhi> personal edition?
<propagandhi> why!
<blackflag> UIt was insite a news magazin
<blackflag> he want to watch dvd-movies
<propagandhi> ok.........
<blackflag> there are .vob files
<blackflag> on the dvd
<propagandhi> yes, naturally
<blackflag> I treid kaffeine and realplayer without success
<blackflag> Is there a way to watch *.vob movies?
<propagandhi> blackflag: do you have all the relevant plugins for kaffeine?
<blackflag> dont know
<blackflag> where can i see that?
<propagandhi> use YAST to see what media plugins are available
<cyne> wb all
<cyne> does anyone know how to change their language in Kubuntu? I can't seem to change my locale
<cyne> Open Office . Org is choosing US English and I want it to choose en_AU by default which i just installed
<propagandhi> cyne: in the kde control center, theres an option for regional and accessibility options
<cyne> propagandhi: ok i thought you might say that... there's only one option for Australia "US English"
<cyne> when i try and "Add Language" there's only "US English"
<propagandhi> cyne: but in Open Office there's language setting stoo
<propagandhi> settings too i meant
<blackflag> Propaghandi: nice canadian band. are you from canada?
<propagandhi> blackflag: no but i have an appreciation for that particular canadian band
<cyne> propagandhi: ok i will look for them within OOO
<propagandhi> cyne: tools -> options, and find language settings
<propagandhi> cyne: there is English AU in there
<blackflag> I boot a suse in vmware then I will see what plugins are available
<cyne> propagandhi: thankyou!
<cyne> propagandhi: know where i can find an Australian ispell dictionary? google isn't helping me
<propagandhi> cyne: gimme a minute, going for a ciggarette
<cyne> ok
<propagandhi> cyne: http://www.onlineconnections.com.au/audictionary/
<Tortel> anyone know an easy to install identd server?
<Tortel> for horay...
<inc|freaky> Tortel: oidentd
<inc|freaky> is easy to install
<inc|freaky> just do sudo apt-get install oidentd ;)
<Tortel> :D
<Tortel> gah, cant find the package
<NamShub> Hello
<inc|freaky> hi :)
<NamShub> im trying to add an entry to kdm... but cant figure WHERE to add it...
<inc|freaky> i cant help you there sry
<inc|freaky> usually they add themselves
<inc|freaky> what do you want to add to kdm?
<NamShub> I want to add a simple command, (nxclient)
<_chavo> NamShub, /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ 
<NamShub> _chavo: if this dir doesnt exist, I just create it and dump my .desktop file there?
<_chavo> NamShub, yes that should work
<NamShub> let me log out and try :)
<Ninjew> Has anybody come across a problem where a sk98lin/skge nic will stall out on large http transfers regularly
<NamShub> doesnt work :(
<Tortel> :(
<Tortel> shower time
<Phily> I was told that the selection box (on the desktop) can be made semi transparent how do I set this option in kde 3.4.2
<Phily> I was told that the selection box (on the desktop) can be made semi transparent how do I set this option in kde 3.4.2
<blackflag> I want  to watch *.vob movies
<blackflag> how can I do that with kaffeine?
<alexandros> does anyone know how to use the web module with clamav
<inc|freaky> seth_k|away: it all worked well im on breezy now :D
<penguinboy> hey guys!
<penguinboy> EVENING, SPROINGIE!!!
<philipacamaniac> does anyone have a hoary-->breezy dist-upgrade success story?
<penguinboy> when is the stable breezy being released?
<philipacamaniac> october 14
<penguinboy> great@
<philipacamaniac> release candidate on oct 6
<Tortel> breezy isnt stable yet?
<penguinboy> any big changes?
<Tortel> :o
<philipacamaniac> no, features are frozen currently
<philipacamaniac> artwork closes today
<philipacamaniac> it's bugfixing and translations till release time
<penguinboy> i am looking forward to the new openoffice
<penguinboy> i hear you can import Microsoft PowerPoint templates!
<philipacamaniac> i've been using it in hoary - never tried that though!
<penguinboy> anyone ever used katapult?
<jjesse> not really
<lars> no, what is it?
<penguinboy> an advanced application and item launcher
<lars> well, sounds nice
<penguinboy> it will be inclided in the badger
<lars> I do have a problem -- the sound just totally disappeard from my Kubuntu
<lars> is this a place where help can be sought?
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> but I am no good with sound
<penguinboy> transgress is smart if he is online
<penguinboy> nope...he has been idle for 5 hours
<delltony> question i keep getting keditrc not writeable when i launch kedit and also when i load kubuntu i get the same error of another rc error in terms of not writable anyone else getting this?
<philipacamaniac> check the permissions on those files
<lars> find! I didn't knew what I did, but I tried this: First to install Real player it did sort install OK, but did not play mp3 for lack of codec, then I ...
<delltony> yeah thats a good point didn't thiink about that actually
<philipacamaniac> they should be in $HOME/.kde
<delltony> ill do a locate hey one other thign you might know
<lars> ... found the package libxine1 and apt-get installed ...
<delltony> how do you get the folder tree to show on the left in konquerer and then the files load on the right
<delltony> i know there is a setting in window behavior but i can't remember where
<philipacamaniac> in konqui, Window --> Show Navigation Panel
<philipacamaniac> or hit F9
<delltony> let me try that
<delltony> you the man :)
<delltony> thanks
<philipacamaniac> then choose the red folder icon
<philipacamaniac> no prob
<philipacamaniac> i gtg
<philipacamaniac> be back later
<lars> thanks, about the F9 tips!
<delltony> that was the problem keditrc was chowned by root
<douglas> I'm running breezy and kde 3.5 beta 1 on kubuntu and I was wondering, is the transparency and drop shadows getting more stable in this xorg version or will it still crash x?
<Chambers`> hey guys, what program installed .deb files?  I converted a rpm with alient and now want to install the deb
<douglas> dpkg -i something.deb
<douglas> as root
<douglas> so...
<inc|freaky> i have a strange problem: im using pppoe (configuring it using pppoeconf). after using pppoeconf i select trigger connection now. connection established everything working, im connected to my provider. after EVERY reboot it doesnt work anymore. i have to manualy do pppoeconf again to make it work. the error in syslog: network down. tried ifup eth0 doesnt work
<douglas> sudo dpkg -i something.deb
<Chambers`> thank you
<douglas> No problem
<douglas> I'm running breezy and kde 3.5 beta 1 on kubuntu and I was wondering, is the transparency and drop shadows getting more stable in this xorg version or will it still crash x?
<_chavo> douglas, for me it's stable
<douglas> cool, I'll play around with it.
<The_Vox> _chavo: what vidcard are you using?
<_chavo> geforce 6600GT
<Tortel> :O
<Tortel> damnyou
<Tortel> :(
<douglas> I'm using a 5700
* Tortel wants a 6600GT
<The_Vox> I'm jealous too :P
<douglas> so yes, damn you.
<Tortel> i have a 5200
<The_Vox> I have a 5200 too
<_chavo> They've come way down
<douglas> yea
<Tortel> $150 at newegg
<_chavo> I replaced a ti4200
<_chavo> and that's about what I paid for my 4200 a few years ago
<NSK> I use a 5200, a 6200 and a matrox-g550
<mzelem> Hello everyone
<mzelem> Anyone know why Konqueror won't remember any of my new file associations if I change them?
<sophie_> Hello all I,ve just fix a minor problem with my kde setup took me ages
<nicholaspaul> it  seems kinda quiet here. Can someone help me install a harddrive? I think i have trouble with fstab and mount points. 
<NSK> hi
<NSK> how many partitions are in the HD?
<NSK> if the HD is ATA/IDE its name starts with hd
<NSK> if the HD is SCSI or SATA its name starts with sd
<inc|freaky> the new amarok is kewl ;D
<NSK> the first HD in an ATA/SCSI/SATA chain is hda/sda
<nicholaspaul> i think mine is /dev/hdd
<jsubl2> inc|freaky: yeah amarok is my fav
<inc|freaky> mine too :)
<nicholaspaul> 1 sec, i think i have an answer NSK
<regeya_> gentlemen:  DESTROY.
<regeya_> oops.
* regeya_ shouts "wrong channel!" and runs off.
<cyne> does anyone know how to burn in k3b in Kubuntu?
<cyne> there is the error mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KubuntuHoaryReleaseKnownProblems
<cyne> k3b misses cdrao (it was setuid root, should be possible to make it not setuid)
<cyne> so how do i fix that?
<jsubl2> cyne: just try it.. it will probably work without it
<nicholaspaul> hey NSK... nope, this drive still aint workin.
<jsubl2> nicholaspaul: dmesg|grep hd and see if you see your drive in the output
<nicholaspaul> i get a usage error
<jsubl2> does that mean you see it
<cyne> jsubl2: hmmm ok
<cyne> why?
<jsubl2> did it work???
<cyne> K3b uses cdrdao to actually write CDs.
<cyne> Solution: Install the cdrdao package.
<cyne> i don't have a cd... i was going to burn a dvd 
<jsubl2> good luck
<regeya> cyne: install cdrdao.  possibly you might need to sudo u+s `which cdrdao`
<nicholaspaul> jsubl2 Yea i see it 
* regeya has been burning stuff incessantly 
<regeya> I just burned a couple of video dvds.
<regeya> using k3b.
<jsubl2> nicholaspaul: sudo  cfdisk /dev/hdd
<inc|freaky> what is hpiod?
<inc|freaky> its listening on lo but i dont need it?
<nicholaspaul> jsubl2 thats workin :)
<jsubl2> inc|freaky: yeah you do leave it
<nicholaspaul> k. now what ?? jsubl2
<inc|freaky> jsubl2: why should i leave it?
<jsubl2> nicholaspaul: that should allow you to see the partitions that are on the disk if they are any or you can partition the disk
<inc|freaky> jsubl2: from outside only my ssh is reachable thats what i want ^^
<nicholaspaul> i just made one big partition. do i fdisk now?
<jsubl2> fdisk and cfdisk are about the same thing
<jsubl2> nicholaspaul: no now you make a file system on it.
<nicholaspaul> mkfs? jsubl2
<inc|freaky> does any1 know, i want to install windows on another partition ... but windows of course, overwrites the mbr ... how do i get back to my ubuntu?
<inc|freaky> i luv ubuntu its all so high-tech :D
<inc|freaky> my irc-client and screenshot is at http://pics.freakyy.de
<inc|freaky> the screenshots album ;)
<jsubl2> nicholaspaul: you should probably read the man page... man  mkfs.ext3.. the command will probably be mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1 or what ever partiition number you are setting up
<nicholaspaul> i think its hdd3. how would i know?
<jsubl2> cfdisk
<jsubl2> cfdisk shows the number on the left
<nicholaspaul> it just says its /dev/hdd
<jsubl2> perhaps someone with less booze in them should help nicholaspaul 
<nicholaspaul> jsubl2 LOL
<cyne> jsubl2: hmm well it's writing a dvd without me installing cdrao
<jsubl2> how about that.
<nicholaspaul> i gotta run anyhoo.. thx for helping jsubl2
<cooter> why doesn't konqueror have the side menu anymore  where it shows root dir and home dir and settings and amarok and all that good stuff on the side?
<cooter> ?
<inc|freaky> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, inc|freaky
<inc|freaky> oops
<inc|freaky> cooter: i have no idea
<cooter> does anyone know of a better bittorrent client the azurues    java is sooo sloow
<_chavo> cooter, hit F9 to get konq sidebar back
<cooterlove> _chavo thank you!!!        is there nothing in the menu to do that?
<_chavo> cooterlove, Window -> Show Navigation Panel
<dell500_> how do i put my other monitor onto my xorg config to do dual monitors?
<cooterlove> wierd there is no windows option...
<dell500_> i really want my other name to time out....
<thoreauputic> dell500:  /msg nickserv ghost <password>
<thoreauputic> on the other nick - if that's what you meant
<thoreauputic> eg /msg nickserv ghost thoreauputic <password>
<dell500> thanks
<dell500> anyone here know how to get dual crts to work?
<Stricklin> I've given up trying to dual boot between Kubuntu and Windows XP Professional x64 on my AMD Athlon 64 3200+ desktop, and I'm considering going 100% Kubuntu, but I'm still stymied at getting my scanner and webcam working again. Suggestions?
<seth_k|lappy> what do you want to use your webcam for?
<othernoob> well, the obvious, less camwhore, more business..or asking in a #ubuntu because it's pretty dead in here
<seth_k|lappy> IM?
<othernoob> err..
<othernoob> you had to say something didn't you..
<Stricklin> seth_k|lappy, I never have, because I've never gotten it to work.
<Stricklin> However, I just bought it to try it.
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<seth_k|lappy> well
<seth_k|lappy> I'd say that it's not a barrier to your going 100% Kubuntu then
<Stricklin> I'm more concerned about the scanner.
<seth_k|lappy> however Kopete should have webcam support in the next version
<seth_k|lappy> okay, scanner
<seth_k|lappy> what model?
<Stricklin> wait one...
<Stricklin> HP ScanJet 2400
<Stricklin> Well, I suppose I'll bite the bullet and go Kubuntu tomorrow after I get home from work
<seth_k|lappy> yep, 2400 is unsupported by sane
<seth_k|lappy> it's scheduled to be added to genesys though
<Stricklin> It seems a shame to waste money on an OEM OS and then not use it.
<Stricklin> But, I'm sure Gates won't lose any sleep over just one customer. Besides, he already got his money for it.
<Stricklin> Okay, thanks for letting me vent. Goodnight.
<badbear> you need to install kdelibs first.
<badbear> help : 
<badbear> help?
<badbear> i have problems with kdelibs and qt
<nalioth> badbear: tell us
<badbear> now, see
<badbear> i'm trying to compile some themes, and umbrello
<badbear> first, it throws this error
<badbear> Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt)
<badbear> then i download qt, and compile it, and install it
<badbear> and now it's showing that error 
<badbear> configure: error:
<badbear> you need to install kdelibs first.
<badbear> but i have install and remove, and install again
<badbear> kdelibs, kdebase, kde-core, kdelibs-dev
<badbear> and nothing solves the problem
<Stricklin> seth_k|lappy: okay... I'm 100% Kubuntu now...
<badbear> i have also install some qt libraries too
<seth_k|lappy> haha, good luck Stricklin :)
<badbear> but as i said, problem it's not resolved
<Stricklin> Is Breezy close to being Prime Time?
<nalioth> badbear: kde-devel
<nalioth> kdebase-dev
<badbear> yes, i've install that tooo
<badbear> that too
<nalioth> badbear: open kynaptic and search for -dev  . install all the kde ones (for the kde stuff you've got installed)
<badbear> perfect
<badbear> okey it's downloading right now
<badbear> look i'm a linux newbie, very newbie
<badbear> but what should i do to move to breezy release, when it comes out
<badbear> just change the repositories?
<badbear> or there is something else i gotta do?
<Hobbsee> badbear: ubuntuguide.org
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Hobbsee> you want ubuntuguide.org - the info is at the bottom of that page
<badbear> tnks :)
<Stricklin> I just installed Hoary, should I go to Breezy or just stay where I'm at, you think?
<stupendo4> can someone point me in the right direction? I'm trying to get divx movies to work on Kubuntu Breezy Preview
<Hobbsee> stricklin: how new to kubuntu are you?
<Stricklin> Very... very new
<Stricklin> I tried it for all of a week several months ago
<Hobbsee> stricklin: lol...probably stay with hoary till the release
<Hobbsee> if it's a good update day, you'd be fine...if it's a bad update day, all hell breaks loose
<Stricklin> sigh... I was hoping you'd say it was much more user-friendly, and to go for it
<Hobbsee> got your /home on a separate partition?
<Stricklin> But... you people would know better than I would
<Hobbsee> haha...i'm no expert...
<Stricklin> Ummm... no?
<Hobbsee> i've only been using it for a couple of months :P
<Stricklin> I just ran the CD
<Stricklin> it formatted everything
<Hobbsee> which cd did you just run?
<Hobbsee> breezy or hoary cd?
<Stricklin> Hoary 5.04 for AMD64
<Stricklin> I've got a 250GB drive
<Stricklin> (If that matters for anything)
<Hobbsee> so you could dual boot with it...if you were to download the kubuntu release candidate
<Stricklin> between the two versions you mean?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> or just go straight to breezy...
<Hobbsee> you're on dsl?
<Stricklin> Yes
<Hobbsee> good lol
<Hobbsee> i'd hate to upgrade over a dialup connectoin
<Stricklin> DSL Extreme
<Hobbsee> hwo many partitions did you create in the install?
<Hobbsee> or did it auto partition?
<Stricklin> I'm considering going to cable
<Stricklin> it auto patitioned
<Hobbsee> right...
<Stricklin> something about 'swap' and 'ext'
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> you've got your / partition and your swap partition
<Hobbsee> and ext3 is the file system on your / partition
<Stricklin> Well, I'll just wait...
<Hobbsee> i suppose that if you wanted to, you could
<Hobbsee> if you have major problems, then just boot from the install cd again
<Hobbsee> and just reinstall your system
<Stricklin> Can I approximate Mac OS with KDE?
<Hobbsee> !kde.org
<Stricklin> I'm just wondering...
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> right...
<Hobbsee> yeah, you can
<Hobbsee> !kde-look
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hobbsee> www.kde-look.org is a place for heaps of themes
<Hobbsee> and yes, some are like Mac OS
<Hobbsee> stricklin: when you do eventually have to reinstall (you will screw up your system at one point or another), create a separate home partition
<Stricklin> It'll prompt me for that?
<Hobbsee> instead of doing an auto partition, you need to do it manually
<Hobbsee> you're using all 250 gb for kubuntu?
<Stricklin> Ah the moment, yeah
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Stricklin> I might give Windows Xp x64 another chance... but I doubt it
<Hobbsee> http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lx-partition.html you might want to check out that site...
<Hobbsee> it's useful
<Hobbsee> lol...if you do, you could have problems with it decidign to take the whole drive
<Stricklin> bookmarked
<Hobbsee> :p it tells you about partitioning, and should give you an idea how to do it next time
<Hobbsee> !partition
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<Hobbsee> !partitioning
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five?
<Hobbsee> someone needs to teach that bot some more stuff...clearly
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> somebody said kde3.5 was at http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<Hobbsee> ah...there we go...that's something you might want to look at
<Hobbsee> it's beta, but it seems pretty stable
<Stricklin> Ah, crap!
<Stricklin> My screen has gone all yellow again!
<seth_k|lappy> yellow?
<Hobbsee> eek!
<Hobbsee> yellow?
<seth_k|lappy> bad monitor cable.
<Stricklin> I forgot how we fixed this last time
<seth_k|lappy> jiggle the cable?
<Stricklin> It's something simple... I just have to remember
<Stricklin> oh yeah... nvidea drivers
<Hobbsee> defenestrate the monitor :P
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i didnt say that...
<Stricklin> Anyway, I can't see anything at the moment... and I need to go to bed anyway, tomorrow being a work day and all. Thanks for all the good advice.
<dell500> i'm trying to get dual monitors to work (both crt) i was wondering if anyone knows how ot fix the giant resolution of the two monitors
<badbear> nalioth, didn't work
<badbear> i install every -dev, for kde
<badbear> but it's throwing the same error
<badbear> what is the specific library for qt?
<badbear> ?
<nalioth> badbear: look for libqt (something) -dev
<badbear> another question, why if i want to install libqt3-dev, i tries to remove a lot of -dev kde packages?
<badbear> nalioth if i choose it, it tries to remoce a some kde-dev packages
<nalioth> badbear: try it. you can always put the kde dev stuff back 
<badbear> between them , kde-core, kdelibs, kde-devel, libqt3-mt-dev
<badbear> ???
<badbear> what do u think?
<nalioth> what are you trying to compile?
<badbear> umbrello
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys..
<badbear> but algo some themes
<badbear> but kynaptic marks those packages to remove them
<badbear> when i try to install de qt-dev
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > so when 2 weeks ago i asked if it was a good decision to update the system to version following hoary someone told me to wait until october.. what do you tell me now?
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : you've waited this long, why not 13 more days?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > why 13?
<nalioth> official release is oct 13
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ahh
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ok
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i'll set an alarm
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > tnx nalioth 
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > which will be major upgrades? 
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : everything
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ah
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > that's nice
<nalioth> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > one of the works thing that i found when i changed to linux
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > had been the cups system..
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > and the managing of pdf files.....
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > like printing on multiple pages and so on
<badbear> nalioth, now it throws the error 
<badbear> Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt)
<badbear> i'm giving up
<badbear> :(
<nalioth> badbear: umbrello is not available in the repos?
<badbear> yes, but it has a problem
<badbear> generating java code
<badbear> so i was trying to compile it
<cyne> what's a good way to test the existance of one file within another ? and if it's present then do a regex replace?
<badbear> tnks everyone
<cyne> how do i get Kopete to log conversations?
* Boil is away: Back soon
<god-zero> It's so peacefull and quite in here.....
<Phazeman> it's an illusion 
<Phazeman> :)
<inc|freaky> good morning :D
<god-zero> hi
<inc|freaky> (:
<_kane> ok ... so is the problem with "administrator mode" a problem of KDE or of Kubuntu ?
<god-zero> _kane: I seens it's a kde prob..
<god-zero> It seems
<insanekane> god-zero: do you know what the problem exactly is ? (i.e., how is it caused ?) ?
<god-zero> try "kdesu kcontrol" for admin mode
<insanekane> that doesn't work at all
<god-zero> no, I tried to figure it out.. it seems to boil down to the escelation just dieing
<insanekane> escelation ?
<inc|freaky> hi all im trying to run kate it says: kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed. --> KDE: 3.4.2 --> Kate: 2.4.1
<god-zero> insanekane: "kdesu kcontrol" doesn't work?
<insanekane> god-zero: nope ... but sudo kcontrol does !?!
<god-zero> that's bass akwards
<god-zero> hrm
<insanekane> inc|freaky: your probably trying to do "sudo kate" arent you ?
<inc|freaky> no im not
<insanekane> inc|freaky: hmm ... kate works fine for me (of course, sudo kate doesnt which is what i expect)
<god-zero> inc|freaky: breezy?
<inc|freaky> k, it doesnt work for me im on breezy :(
<insanekane> im on breezy too
<insanekane> (i'm just hoping that this is truly a "preview" than the final one ;)
<inc|freaky> i hope this is no preview cuz kate isnt working :(
<god-zero> inc|freaky: update / upgrade recently? try to restart x (clrt-alt-backspace)
<inc|freaky> k, wait ill try
<god-zero> Any body listen to twatech (t.w.a.t)? They're dissin noobs.. but damn if they don't sound like total noob wanabees
<god-zero> the guys from teh show
<inc|freaky> kewl it works now :D
<inc|freaky> thx :D
<god-zero> hrm.. it was mostly a guess based on all the new x related updates
<god-zero> but you're welcome anyways
<god-zero> ;)
<inc|freaky> at least it works now :D
<inc|freaky> can any1 test dcc-sending with me?
<god-zero> via irc? I've never done that.. would be a learning experience I guess
<insanekane> hmm ... i thought kynaptic was removed in breezy :/
<inc|freaky> it isnt removed
<inc|freaky> you can still use it
<insanekane> inc|freaky: i know :/
<inc|freaky> if you dont want it just remove it and use adept :)
<god-zero> They're pushing adept.. it's more powerfull, but ugly
<inc|freaky> i dont hink its ugly i like it
<insanekane> i looked around for adept, cant find it though
<god-zero> I'm sure in the next x months it'll improve
<nalioth> god-zero: so skin it
<inc|freaky> its called system update wizard in the menus
<inc|freaky> system menu
<inc|freaky> and adept manager
<inc|freaky> one is for upgrading the other one is for managing
<insanekane> i can't see it anywhere
<insanekane> can't find adept via Konsole either
<god-zero> nalioth: how do you skin it? I don't see any option. I like the drop down detail views
<insanekane> how do you run it ?
<god-zero> insanekane: (breezy) K menu, system, adept manager
<nalioth> god-zero: it is open source. it can be made pretty
<god-zero> Ok, you don't want me making no art... bad idea
<nikkia> nalioth: as someone skinning Qt code atm, i'll point out that Qt skinning isn't fun :)
<nalioth> god-zero: why not? your horrid art may be beautiful to others
<nikkia> nalioth: see http://narch.1.vg/qt.png <- those dials are Qt :)
<nikkia> erm
<nalioth> not found, ms QT
<nikkia> nalioth: see http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/qt.png <- those dials are Qt :)
<god-zero> I can do music though... gotta get back into that. Maybe mix up some non-obnoxious system sound themes
<nalioth> nikkia: yes all involved are QT
<nalioth> nikkia: looks good
<god-zero> no jab at (k)ubuntu.. but most sound themes are too simple BEEPy or too "listen to my new ring tone that lasts 5 minutes"
<nikkia> god-zero: i don't think many people use sound themes anyway, they get annoying real fast
<god-zero> yep
<cyne> what do i use to activate my digital camera and get photos from it?
<nikkia> cyne: gphoto[2]  if it supports your camera (it probably does)
<buz> !digikam
<ubotu> buz: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nalioth> nikkia: your latest project?
<buz> !kdevelop
<ubotu> buz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cyne> nikkia: is there a KDE one i can use?
<buz> digikam
<cyne> thanks
<nikkia> cyne: gphoto isn't a gnome app, its just a method, gimp uses it to import photos directly into gimp, for example
<buz> is there a way to get svn support into kubuntu's kdevelop?
<god-zero> A lady who wanted me you jazz up her web site wanted me to make a loud gavel banging sound on this one page.. I refused.. tied to explain how well that would go over on the user's end in an office... she didn't get it
<cyne> nikkia:  is it better than digiKam?
<nikkia> cyne: *shrug* i personally, prefer to just 'import' from gimp, using a seperate app to extract the image, then having to run gimp anyway to crop/resize/touch-up would just irritate me
<buz> personally i just stick my CF card into the reader, copy the images from it and never look at them again
<cyne> nikkia: sure if you can wait for gimp to load with every image
<nikkia> cyne, why would you do that?
<nikkia> cyne: you run gimp once, then ask it to acquire each image, its one step
<cyne> nikkia: because i have a habit of closing it
<cyne> :P
<nikkia> cyne: gimp-gphoto gives you a dialog box with a lot of images, you choose the ones to import, and gimp imports them all
<nalioth> nikkia: you're teasin me, friend
<cyne> it appears i already have gphot lib installed, now to run the gimp
<cyne> install the gimp rather
<cyne> thanks for your help nikkia 
<nalioth> nikkia: are those QT dials your latest work?
<god-zero> nikkia: Have you worked with qt4? If so are the SVGs all they're cracked up to be? I'd relly like everything to be scaleable.
<cyne> i refuse to use firefox because konqueror is so much more well integrated with kde
<cyne> and kubuntu
<nalioth> god-zero: svg is great!
<nikkia> nalioth: its for a UI for a project i'm working on (in my spare time)
<nalioth> nikkia: looks fine to me (may make it my desktop background
<nikkia> god-zero: my main reservation about SVG is that you either go with a fairly flat-ish basic interface element, or you have a several dozen k svg object that is going to be slower to render, it just entirely depends on what your interface is trying to achieve tho
<god-zero> I'm really interested in qt4/kde4 with all the SVG stuff. I hope we can off load the work to the GPU.
<nikkia> for simple interfaces (say, a replacement for a Qt theme for buttons, etc) it will work ok, but for 'photo-realistic' interfaces it won't cut it
<nikkia> god-zero: otoh, my C++ source file for those dials is 5MB because of the embedded PNG images :)
<god-zero> not on my celeron anyways. I've tried some pretty intense SVGs for my desktop.... Some of them took up to 10ish seconds to render
<cyne> where do i access gphoto within gimp?
<cyne> i can't see it in File -> aquire
<nikkia> cyne: if its installed probably, it should be an option in there
<god-zero> some of the lipstik type widgets will translate well tho
<cyne> nikkia: does the cam have to be on when i start the gimp?
<nikkia> cyne, maybe, never really noticed
<nalioth> god-zero: have you seen the gpu linux distro?
<god-zero> no
<god-zero> never heard of it
<nalioth> god-zero: the current GPUs in use far outstrip actual processors
<nikkia> cyne: you probably need the SANE stuff installed too
<nalioth> god-zero: have a look for it
<nikkia> cyne: as i believe the interface to gphoto is done via SANE->gphoto
<cyne> ok
<god-zero> nalioth: asking uncle google..
<cyne> as in xsane?
<insanekane> god-zero: [15:09]  <god-zero> insanekane: (breezy) K menu, system, adept manager <- doesn't show
<god-zero> insanekane: sudo apt-get install adept
<nikkia> cyne: no, libsane most likely
<insanekane> god-zero: duh
<nikkia> cyne, it might be handled by gtkam too, try that, or gimp-quiteinsane
<god-zero> nalioth: Niether google nor distrowatch are helping me
<cyne> sane isn't working for me so i will try those two
<nikkia> cyne, as a side note, you probably also want gimp-dcraw which provides support for handling the 'raw' image types in most cameras
<cyne> ta
<nalioth> god-zero: lemme see if i can find a link
<cyne> nikkia: how about 'kamera' ?
<nikkia> cyne, thats for konqueror, it'd work, but it wouldn't give you gimp integration per se
<cyne> oh dude, that's all i wanted :P
<insanekane> yuck !!! adept uses perl !!!
<cyne> now you tell me i can just open it in konqueror
<cyne> bam
<cyne> :P
<nikkia> cyne, i just personally feel that the number of times you 'import' a picture from a camera, but then never edit it in any way is so tiny that getting gimp to read from the camera is the right approach :)
<Hagarke> hi all, if a package for (k)ubuntu is not compiled the way i like it to be compiled, should i recompile, repackage and keep the package, or is there a possibility to fork packages ?  I had the problem with Amarok, which comes with settings opposite to what I like (mysql, sqllite).  Recompiling this changes the dependencies for that package drastically
<nikkia> cyne, and don't call me dude, please :P
<god-zero> insanekane: lol
<gdh> but... dude looks like a lady? :)
<cyne> my mistake, are ye a lass per chance?
<nikkia> cyne, yes
<cyne> nps :)
<cyne> nikkia: gimp-gphoto isn't available in the default kynaptic it appears
<insanekane> Hagarke: so amarok uses mysql/sqlite, but you don't like it that way ?
<nikkia> cyne, i don't think that package exists, i think gimp just uses sane, if present, and if sane detects gphoto exists....
<cyne> ah... ok then :) thanks again
<nikkia> cyne, while i don't use kubuntu on my desktop anymore, i'm fairly sure that last time i used gimp to import from the digicam, it was with kubuntu, so i'm fairly sure that gimp on kubuntu CAN acquire from cameras
<cyne> nikkia: hmm well there's gtkam available in hoary hedgehog
<god-zero> nikkia: what do you use now?
<insanekane> god !! why perl ?!?!?
<nikkia> god-zero: on my desktop? LFS
<insanekane> im sorry mornfall :)
<Hagarke> insanekane, as far as I see in the source, it uses mysql and sqllite is disabled, i would like it the other way round
<nalioth> nikkia: why am i not surprised
<insanekane> Hagarke: right ... well, you *could* get the deb source, make your changes and offer it in some repository somewhere
<nikkia> nalioth: *shrug* i dunno, why ARE you not surprised ? :)
<incubii> hey peoples
<incubii> why is kcalc not included in kubuntu :?
<god-zero> I wanted to install gentoo once... so I printed out the install instructions... ran out of paper. Now I'm afraid of anthing that sounds like that. LFS sounds like that.
<Hagarke> insanekane: well, that was my question ... what do i do with the package when i recreate it.  Keep it for myself, or post it somewhere, under a name like amarok-sqllite-1.3......
<nalioth> god-zero: not so. LFS is what YOU make of it (if you choose to use apt-get/dpkg you get sanity)
<nikkia> god-zero: there's an easier way, and it is what i did :)
<nikkia> god-zero: i used vmware to build up my base system, kernel, base libs, toolchains, X, etc
<nikkia> then copied that from the vmware disk to the real disk
<nikkia> god-zero: that way, i could have a web browser open, and use the web to check on any build issues, while building enough of the system to be sure i could work with the resulting OS
<god-zero> nikkia: So I take it that you're not a noob? I only had 6 months of linux under my belt at that time, so it was intimidating (unix of and on since the 80s tho)
<Hagarke> insanekane: what should i do with the package afterwards ?
<nikkia> god-zero: been using linux since 1992, unix since 1988ish
<insanekane> Hagarke: well, if you really want to integrate your changes ... you should probably not repackage, but offer a method to configure it via apt ... 
<insanekane> Hagarke: err ... not apt ... rather, dpkg
<insanekane> Hagarke: that way, there is only 1 package, with a configuration
<Hagarke> I have not enough miles in debian to know dpkg that well.  I've been using slackware for 7 years ...
<insanekane> Hagarke: hehe ... me neither :) ... but i think, the maintainers will be happy
<god-zero> I'm used to RPM based distros. What's the relationship between apt and dpkg?
<cyne> god-zero: alien -d -i package-name will convert package-name to .deb and install it
<cyne> from rpm
<cyne> and call dpkg to install it
<gdh> god-zero: dpkg is lke the rpm binary itself, apt can be thought of more like up2date ...
<gdh> that's a massive simplification, but works for the most part.
<insanekane> anyone know the command to regenerate vmlinuz ?
<insanekane> something to do with reading /modules/* to generate it ?
<god-zero> I know about alien.. I was wondering why we use apt for 99% of things... but in odd places we use dpkg... 
<insanekane> god-zero: apt uses dpkg too
<gdh> god-zero: in the ideal world, apt works with retrieving updates and installing new software from remote locations, dpkg works solely on the local package-base 
<gdh> apt is a nice frontend to resolve dependencies.. you *could* get by using only dpkg and wget'ing .deb files manually, but there's no need to
<god-zero> ah, that's kinda what I thought. Thaks for the info
<incubii> user aptitude
<nalioth> god-zero: apt calls dpkg to do the heavy work after it resolves and downloads depends and binaries
<god-zero> so wen i dpkg a .deb, does it get entered into the database or whatever apt uses for package tracking?
<jmg> hey all
<Hagarke> insanekane: wife calling for dinner, brb
<jmg> need some help with dmix and kubuntu?
<nalioth> god-zero: yes
<jmg> on a craptop
<jmg> artsd wont stop, except in oss 
<jmg> guys i am having a problem with artsd
<jmg> cannot open default capture invalid arbument or some such
<insanekane> Hagarke: hehe :)
<god-zero> nikkia: .vg = British Virgin Islands?
<insanekane> god-zero: yes, it does
<insanekane> god-zero: err ... ie, wrt deb, dpkg and apt
<nikkia> god-zero: no idea, its an afraid.org dynamic DNS domain
<god-zero> lol, I thought that was fast
<god-zero> I had a dyndns pointing at my pc once, but was getting scanned all the time by **AAs.. as if a dyndns = pirate, got sick of it.
<nikkia> god-zero: how would they know you had a dyndns? its more likely they scanned you because of all the p2ps you were running :P
<god-zero> :) no, it was all http  and ftp requests.
<Hagarke> insanekane, do you know the basics of dpkg ?  Just a hint how to do it ?  Or a site where I can find the necesarry information ?
<insanekane> Hagarke: to tell you the truth, no i don't know the basics ... but, you should ask Riddell and \sh (and probably nikkia) about it .. the first 2 are maintainers of Kubuntu
<Hagarke> I see nikkia is online, maybe he can join in on this
<insanekane> Hagarke: all I know is that there are keys and corresponding values ... for eg, a key like amarok.backend.db could have values mysql, sqlite, postgres, whatever ... when it is set to mysql, then the amarok package will be setup to use mysql, and so on
<insanekane> Hagarke: nikkia is a she
<Hagarke> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, women ;-)
<god-zero> call her dude, she likes that :)
<insanekane> Hagarke: :)
<insanekane> god-zero: hehe
<nikkia> god-zero: don't make me kick ban you! :P
<Hagarke> god-zero: no no, i read other stuff than the lines with my name in it  ;-)
<insanekane> nikkia: he probably would *like* that mucly ;)
<insanekane> muchly
<inc|freaky> whats the best video player for linux?
<insanekane> inc|freaky: don't go there :)
<inc|freaky> what do you mean?
<inc|freaky> i mean software video player like mplayer and stuff
<inc|freaky> whcih one is the best i dont like noatun
<nikkia> inc|freaky: what insanekane means is, video players are like religions :)
<Hagarke> insanekane: I saw those keys in the packages (for arts, xmms, ...) .  Problem is that, imho, you need to compile with all the settings enabled.  I'm afraid that this will imply that you need all the dependencies too, even if you will not use it.
<inc|freaky> ah awkay
<insanekane> Hagarke: obviosly ... the package compiler will need all deps ... the user doesnt
<inc|freaky> is there any list of video players i can look at to choose from? :D
<Hagarke> I like religions: For now, I'm a catholic: your sins are easily forgiven, just before I die, I'll become muslin, you know, for those 10000 virgins awaiting me
<god-zero> noatun works? that's news to me.   I use mostly kaffiene, but vlc is good too....
<Hagarke> insanekane, in that key, you can specify other dependencies ?  Like if the user chooses to install it with sqllite, there will be no dependency on mysql ?
<insanekane> Hagarke: of course :)
<insanekane> Hagarke: i don't think it works that way though
<Hagarke> insanekane: how does it work according to you ?
<insanekane> Hagarke: to be sure, you need to ask Riddell, \sh and/or nikkia .... i also suggest joining the kubuntu-dev mailing list (low traffic)
<nikkia> insanekane: i know little about the inner workings of dpkg, no good asking me
<Hagarke> nikkia: can you give some more information on this ? 
<insanekane> Hagarke: well, according to me, the script which installs the package (amarok) uses the settings to resolve dependencies
<insanekane> nikkia: ah ok, sorry :)
<insanekane> Hagarke: how it works (my version) is that, dpkg looks for values in its database, then if not found, then it asks the user (or something like that)
<Hagarke> hi, if you are online, could you join in on a conversation between me and insanekane.  We are talking about dpkg and how to install a package with different dependencies.  This is for amarok, which comes compiled with mysql and without sqllite support, which is the opposite way of how i want it.
<Hagarke> Riddell: hi, if you are online, could you join in on a conversation between me and insanekane.  We are talking about dpkg and how to install a package with different dependencies.  This is for amarok, which comes compiled with mysql and without sqllite support, which is the opposite way of how i want it.
<insanekane> Hagarke: err, i don't think it comes without sqlite support ... perhaps just installing sqlite (and changing the settings in amarok) will do what you want ?
<Hagarke> DEB_CONFIGURE-EXTRA_FLAGS: --without-included-sqllite  --enable-mysql
<Hagarke> If that goes to the ./configure command, then I think it does not have the sqllite support
<inc|freaky> is there any way i can change the default filemanager? because it always opens konqueror when i insert CDs i want it to open krusader :)
<insanekane> Hagarke: without included sqlite probably means use system sqlite, ie, not use the sqlite included within amarok
<insanekane> inc|freaky: well, there is no "easy" way to do it ... perhaps you can try an ivman script ?
<Hagarke> insanekane: ok, that is sane ;-)
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> even though it is qt-perl, i must say adept is nice :) nicer than synaptic so far :)
<inc|freaky> yea adept is nice :)
<inc|freaky> insanekane: whats an ivman script
<inc|freaky> ?
<insanekane> inc|freaky: well, ivman is this thing that is used to interact with DBUS (and specifically, HAL) to respond to HAL events
<insanekane> inc|freaky: HAL provides a notification when a CD is inserted ... you can trap that, and run a script when it happens (eg, opening Krusader)
<insanekane> inc|freaky: i believe the ivman website provides a hint to do exactly what you have asked
<god-zero> interesting
<insanekane> inc|freaky: anyway, vman is in breezy afaict
<inc|freaky> thx :D im running breezy ;D
<god-zero> hrm.. only works for volumes... there goes my idea
<insanekane> god-zero: what was your idea ?
<insanekane> god-zero: was it a brilliant idea ? ;)
<god-zero> 1 specificly was to launch a calbrate proggy when I plug in my usb game pad... but had other seed of thoughts... is there some thing similar for random usb stuff?
<god-zero> (my controler is always drifting)
<Hagarke> does anybody know when version 1.3 of amarok will be in kubuntu ?  I see they have postgresql support in it.  Which is better than sqlite and mysql for me (I develop on postgresql)
<god-zero> for instance, plugging in a usb wifi trasnsiever would launch a network dialog
<insanekane> god-zero: i think there are DBUS events for that
<insanekane> god-zero: but I doubt if ivman can handle it
<insanekane> god-zero: however, if you know python, you can easily do that
<Hagarke> that is strange.  I'm running breezy preview for the moment.  According to packages.ubuntu.org, amarok is in breezy.  Why do i have version 1.2 ?
<insanekane> Hagarke: hmm ...
<insanekane> Hagarke: didnt think of it
<insanekane> Hagarke: adept says amarok is "upgradeable"
<god-zero> odd. I only see 1.3.1... oh wait breezy preview came out at the same time as 1.3.1 iirc so it wasn't on that disc
<insanekane> god-zero: you can trap DBUS events using a python script
<god-zero> python.. I really want to learn it. I usually only program in assembly on imbedded stuff. My high level programming skills have atrophied pretty bad
<insanekane> god-zero: yeah sure :P
<god-zero> ?
<insanekane> god-zero: i do embedded PIC programming
<insanekane> god-zero: anyway, its easy to learn python ... as a matter of fact, you know most of it already
<god-zero> you do embedded too? What types of aplications? I do automation, robotics, some vision. I do some of the hardware desighn, almost all of the electrical design.
<insanekane> god-zero: i don't do *any* of the electrical design :) im a software engineer (whatever) ... i just do the programming, and help with the planning for the electronic design
<insanekane> god-zero: so far, mostly automation, audio controls, crap like that
<insanekane> god-zero: did a GPS project once though (GPS module <-> PIC <-> GSM module interfacing :P )
<god-zero> I thought about java, then I heard about python.. sounds more like what I want.
<insanekane> yes python is much better imho
<god-zero> insanekane: Was that a consumer device? All the stuff I do has been "1 off" industrial automation. 
<John6000> is the 3.5 kde quite stabl?
<John6000> e
<god-zero> John6000: no
<John6000> best not upgrade yet :/
<insanekane> god-zero: well, not really a consumer device ... was a prototype for military, public services, etc
<god-zero> it's ok. Just not what I'd call stable. 
<John6000> i was wondering if itl lbe ok to have
<insanekane> god-zero: did it while in University
<god-zero> John6000: well, it hasn't killed x any time recently, but I wouldn't use it at work
<John6000> ah
<insanekane> ok cya all later
<insanekane> ciao
<mortenpet> can anyone help me too install java? i cant find it in synaptic...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell mortenpet about sunjava
<CaiN_SA> ok right i installed languages for kde
<CaiN_SA> but i cant choose them ?
<CaiN_SA> how i fix it ?
<apokryphos> mortenpet: actually, ignore that; someone changed the factoid
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: in the control center, look at the 'Regional & Accessibility' menu.
<apokryphos> mortenpet: grab these and install them . /etc/bash_completion
<apokryphos> err... I mean http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<CaiN_SA> Blissex, it isnt there :/
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: you may have to logout and login again...
<CaiN_SA> erm i did
<CaiN_SA> still isnt there
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: then you are unlucky :-).
<CaiN_SA> wow
<mortenpet> apokryphos: how do i install *deb files?
<CaiN_SA> nice help
<CaiN_SA> mortenpet, sudo dpkg packname.deb
<CaiN_SA> mortenpet, sudo dpkg -i packname.deb
<mortenpet> tnx
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: well, what can I say? You say you have installed the right packages, and the right packages put the right stuff in that menu.
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: note that are not telling which packages you have installed. I may suspect that they are not the right packages, but I got to believe you.
<CaiN_SA> Blissex, say i want french
<CaiN_SA> which packages must i install ?
<CaiN_SA> for kde :)
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: well for kde is not the right approach, you need a lot of packages to frenchify your system.
<CaiN_SA> like what
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: strictly for KDE it is 'kde-i18n-fr'
<CaiN_SA> thx
<CaiN_SA> i want it in afrikaans / zulu and xhosa :)
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: but almost surely you also want to reconfigure the 'locales' package to add a french locale, and things like 'aspell-fr', 'koffice-i18n-fr', 'acheck-rules-fr', 'fortunes-fr' etc
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: in that case Mark Shuttleworth has just invested in a company that will produce a version of Kubuntu specifically for those languages :-).
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> impilinux ?
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: ys, wait a few months...
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> sigh
<CaiN_SA> i work for impilinuxc
<CaiN_SA> what im trying to find out
<CaiN_SA> if anny1 doesnt know wth the packages doesnt work :P
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: Well, I have three languages installed here and they seem to be OK. This is KDE 3.4.2 from Hoary.
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: which particular packages don't work?
<CaiN_SA> afrikaans / zulu and xhosa packages
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: you tried any others?
<CaiN_SA> trying german now
<CaiN_SA> waiting for download
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: also have a look at the language packs from Debian for a second opinion :-).
<CaiN_SA> nee sies
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: wait a sec -- are you trying to install the 'language-pack-xx' packages or directly the KDE/... ones?
<CaiN_SA> both
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: because I am looking at the 'language-pack-xx' ones and the french one for example has no dependencies... which means it would not work, because it should be a ''metapackage''.
<CaiN_SA> i have kde-i18n-af install but afrikaans doesnt work
<CaiN_SA> you think those other might break it ?
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: I just looked at 'language-pack-af' and it has no dependencies...
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: I can try to install kde-i18n-af here, wait a sec.
<CaiN_SA> the german one does work
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: ha.
<CaiN_SA> tell me if the afrikaans one works there
<Blissex> yes wait a bit
<CaiN_SA> yaya
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: downloaded, having a look
<gino> installare skype su kubuntu?
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: oops, -af does not quite work here too.
<Blissex> gino: scarica il '.deb' di Skype a 'dpkg --install ....'
<gino> Ho fatto ma senza successo!...
<CaiN_SA> thx Blissex 
<CaiN_SA> ill check why
<CaiN_SA> Blissex, it wont work its like 32kb :/
<Tm_T> aaaah
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: ahhhh, I did something dumb...
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: I got the 'kde-i18b-af' from 3.3.2 and it is 3645KB that one, but probably not compatible with 3.4.2
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: I got several unholy sources for my APT, and these are the four versions of that package that turn upL
<Blissex>    1095kB 4076kB                       unstable,unstable,unstable                   4:3.4.2-4
<Blissex> p   1484B  32.8kB                       breezy                                       4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1
<Blissex> p   1554B  32.8kB                                                                    4:3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1
<Blissex> i   954kB  3645kB                       testing,stable,testing                       4:3.3.2-2
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: the two Debian versions are 4076kB for 3.4.2 and 3645kB for 3.3.2, the two Ubuntu ones are basically dummies.
<CaiN_SA> lol
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: so basically you got to rob a Debian repository for 'af' packages.
<CaiN_SA> or go look on kde.org
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: yes, but it is much easier to recycle a Debianized package.
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: I have a mostly Debian system, but I use the KDE and X.org packages from Hoary.
<Blissex> CaiN_SA: almost certainly the source '.deb' for Debian will just build under Kubuntu.
<Blissex> after all essentially all of Ubuntu has been robbed from the grave of Debian.
<Blissex> and viceversa too: the Debian X.org packages were originally the Ubuntu ones IIRC.
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Secreth`X> hi
<Tonio-> little question out there: isn't p7zip supposed to integrate with Ark for 7z files extraction (and eventually compression)
<Tonio-> I'm trying with both pacakges installed and that doesn't seem to work.....
<mornfall> |seen insanekane
<apokryphos> !seen insanekane
<ubotu> insanekane <n=kane@202.83.35.234> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 1h 17m 17s ago, saying: 'ciao'.
<mornfall> god-zero: why ugly?
<mornfall> Riddell: how goes?
<Deanie> i need some help with apache and ssl and mod deflate, and getting em to play nice.
<mornfall> arrrr
<obontu> where can i find extra repositories?
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<obontu> thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: i think you have a script to do !blah for you
<dell500> anyone know how to split the desktop into 2 for dual monitors? 2 crts, xorg.conf might need more options i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> your way to quick otherwise ;)
<dell500> lol
<nikkia> dell500: you need to enable xinerama
<dell500> i thought xinerama didn't work
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: nah, that was 13 seconds. I haven't been on IRC for some time, that's why 8)
<orace|> what's dapper?
<dell500> i've got an ATI 9600xt
<apokryphos> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the 6.04 version of Ubuntu, statement by Mark Shuttleworth can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378#post350378 .
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> dell500: maybe not on an ATI card :)
<Blissex> dell500: depends, there are a lot of dual monitor HOWTOs out there.
<nikkia> xinerama works on my nvidia cards tho
<orace|> cool
<dell500> well i've got 2 sections for both monitors
<nikkia> dell500:  that will likely create 2 seperate X displays, both with their own screen
<Blissex> dell500: sample configs here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/X11/
<dell500> not sure if there are some more options i might need
<dell500> well it's like my res is really small, but it's double the size.... i have to use the mouse to "scroll" across the desktop, it sucks
<orace|> cool
<Blissex> dell500: thats because you configured the desktop size wrong.
<dell500> aw i c
<Blissex> dell500: or you configured the monitors wrong, so X cannot put them in a resolution to match that of your desktop.
<dell500> is there a site i can load the conf file?
<dell500> should I use all these server flags and such, they look nifty lol
<Blissex> dell500: so if you configured your desktop to be 1280x1204 but the monitor is only configured to do 1024x768, then the virtual desktop will be 1280x1024 and you will scroll at the margins.
<Blissex> dell500: this has nothing to do with a dual monitor setup... It happens with a single monitor too.
<dell500> ok
<dell500> can i upload my xorg.conf file somewhere, like a code site or something
<apokryphos> dell500: you can use a pastebin
<Blissex> dell500: so to fix it specify the right vertical and horizontal frequencies in the sections describing the monitors.
<nikkia> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dell500> Blissex, they are correct
<dell500> for both monitors
<Blissex> dell500: then look at the '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' file to see why the virtual and the real monitor resolution are different.
<dell500> aw, ok
<dell500> i think simply logging out and then logging back in doesn't make a difference on how the xorg is loaded
<dell500> so a complete reboot is needed?
<inc|freaky> ubuntu rules :D
<dell500> that's my first conclusion from the log
<dell500> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2657 <- Xorg.0.log
<nikkia> dell500: you need to restart X, which you can do with ctrl-alt-backspace
<_admin>  i need an apache dude
<_admin> cant build it with ssl/deflate properly.
<dell500> brb
* incubii waits for kcalc to be in default install
<deanie> i built/installed zlib and openssl but when i try make apache2 (with --enable-ssl) i get 
<deanie> make[4] : *** [ssl_engine_pphrase.slo]  Error 1
<deanie> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/admin/httpd-2.0.54/modules/ssl'
<deanie> make[3] : *** [shared-build-recursive]  Error 1
<deanie> and a few others like it.
<deanie> following a guide on devside.net btw...
<arhizs> anyone can help me here to use serial mouse on kubuntu???
<arhizs> anyone can help me here to use serial mouse on kubuntu???
<inc|freaky> hm
<inc|freaky> i dont know 
<inc|freaky> i cant probably
<inc|freaky> i'd try reconfiguring X
<arhizs> anyone....
<arhizs> how??
<arhizs> im a linux newbie
<inc|freaky> yea, if you#
<inc|freaky> if you're a linux newbie i dont know if that's such a good idea i was scared when doing it
<inc|freaky> but you can try it: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<inc|freaky> but you can try it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<inc|freaky> its reconfiguring your graphical desktop
<arhizs> ic 
<inc|freaky> if you do something wrong you cant get into kde anymore
<arhizs> i tried editting xorg.conf
<gdh> arhizs: can you "cat /dev/ttyS0" ?
<gdh> arhizs: if you can wiggle the mouse and see random chars on screen, it at least confirms your serial port is working :)
<arhizs> il try 
<arhizs> its working perhaps 
<arhizs> because im using it now 
<arhizs> in XP 
<arhizs> ......
<arhizs> it doesnt move
<gdh> shouldn't be a problem, then.. 
<arhizs> but wen i boot in kubuntu 
<arhizs> i cnt use it...
<gdh> should just be a case of changing the Option Device "/dev/input/mice" to /dev/input/mice in xorg.conf
<gdh> gah
<gdh> to /dev/ttyS0
<gdh> assuming it's on COM1
<arhizs> but i cant find that line in xorg.conf 
<arhizs> it just say mice
<gdh> It's in Section "InputDevice"
<gdh>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<arhizs> i tried that 
<gdh> mind, if it didn't detect a mouse at all in the first place, that whole section may be missing ?
<arhizs> but still 
<arhizs> ic..
<arhizs> ic 
<arhizs> il try that 
<arhizs> hey 
<arhizs> i have another question 
<Hobbsee> shoot
<arhizs> can i use YM with voice using wine?
<arhizs> and maybe use the webcam??
<Hobbsee> dont know - try it
<Hobbsee> i'd be interested in the results...
<arhizs> id tried it in xandros 
<arhizs> using 
<arhizs> crossover 
<arhizs> it installed 
<arhizs> but 
<arhizs> no result ....
<Hobbsee> :( darn
<Hobbsee> *yawns*...
<Hobbsee> midnight - nite all...
<arhizs> we have a computer shop 
<arhizs> and microsoft is raiding pirated software 
<arhizs> is kubuntu d best distro to run on a cafe??
<dell500> wow that was wierd
<dell500> for some reason, the settings work in gnome, but not in kde
<dell500> i used my old config from a few hours ago, and did startx (i guess gnome) and it works....
<jjesse> !seen phillipmaniac
<ubotu> jjesse: i haven't seen 'phillipmaniac'
<whoiam> anybody know how someone supposed to add a user to sudoers list ?
<apokryphos> whoiam: check the /topic
<whoiam> apokryphos: what is in ths topic ?
<whoiam> can't get you ?
<Tm_T> ...
<apokryphos> whoiam: type /topic -- and check the FAQ it links to
<gdh> Tm_T: You distract him, I'll get the cluegun :)
<Tm_T> gdh: doh?
<gdh> sorry, I was thinking about cheese. never mind :)
<Tm_T> gdh: has ever seen this? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/378722
<jjesse> don't know who can change the topic but if you are on breezy (preview) and do a dist-upgrade you get adept
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> so you don't have to do an apt-get install adept
<StR> Hi all!
<Tm_T> StR: hello my dear
<StR> Tm_T: does your systm work now?
<Tm_T> nah, still can't compile stuff
<Tm_T> X is fine though
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:mornfall] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de
<StR> Tm_T: "Dearest of all my friends" ...
<Tm_T> =)
<gdh> Tm_T: No - I have a rule never to try and compile if I can help it :)
<jjesse> grin thanks mornfall 
<whoiam> hello gdh
<StR> Tm_T: what r u trying to compile?
<Tm_T> StR:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/378722
<apokryphos> jjesse: you can just use /topic sometopic
<jjesse> apokryphos: ah didn't know that
<Tm_T> StR: kopete, amarok, koffice, kdepim...
<gdh> whoiam: Hi
<jjesse> kinda newbie to irc
<apokryphos> =)
<StR> Tm_T: and why?   don't the pkgs work for you?
<Tm_T> StR: well, I try to help with develop...
<Tm_T> and I really like to try new features ;)
<whoiam> gdh: http://whoiam55.at.preempted.net/?p=19
<Tm_T> I'm sort of wannabe-devel
<StR> Tm_T: lol ...
<gdh> whoiam: Heh nice - dunno if it's possible to link from an official Ubuntu wiki / faq?
<Tm_T> StR: please don't force me to use "regular" package stuff
<StR> Tm_T: lol.....
<StR> Tm_T: have you seen the usplash?
<Tm_T> what's usplash
<Chambers`> anyone here using Evolution to get email from Exchange Server?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: ask ubotu ;-)
<jjesse> Chambers`: i've tried it
<Tm_T> apokryphos: no, I asked from google
<jjesse> i had it working under hoary but can't get it to authenticate under breezy
<Tm_T> StR: no I haven't
<jjesse> !usplash
<ubotu> methinks usplash is in Breezy: sudo apt-get install usplash, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<apokryphos> Tm_T: so ask ubotu ;-)
<Chambers`> well, when i chose Server Type as Exchange, the only configuration that comes up is username, I don't get the OWA URL field that I should
<Chambers`> any ideas?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: nah, no need for that kind of "bling"
<apokryphos> heh
<Tm_T> StR: any ideas how to get those apps compiled?
<jjesse> Chambers`: it was under one of the sections it asked for my global catalog server
<jjesse> which is how i had it working in hoary
<Chambers`> but in the Gnome Evolution Manual, my app doesn't even look like how they have it
<gdh> Chambers: You're really in the wrong place for Evo questions.. 
<Chambers`> in the manual, when you pick Exchange as a server type, it asks for a username, OWA URL, and password.  Mine only shows username and the ok button is greyed out
<gdh> #ubuntu or #gnome .. or maybe even #evolution if it exists?
<Chambers`> yeah, i asked in ubuntu and gnome already :/
<jjesse> Chambers`: i'm checking my fresh install of preview, hold on let me see if i can get it setup again
<Chambers`> it's like the one big feature of evo and no one even uses it..hehe
<Chambers`> thanks jjesse
<jjesse> no one in #evolution
<Chambers`> :(
<gdh> Doesn't Kontact do the Exchange Server shizzle too?
<gdh> I've been fortunate enough not ever to have used Exchange, I think :)
<jjesse> i like the groupware setup for exchange it is an easy product i have found to admin and setup
<jjesse> gdh: i haven't gotten kontact to authenticate correctly
<Chambers`> exchange as a Server is actually really reliable
<jjesse> Chambers`: can't get it past username on new setup
<Chambers`> think it's a Ubuntu bug?
<Chambers`> cause if it is I'll report it
<jjesse> i guess iwou ld check evolution for bugs first and see what happens
<jjesse> Chambers`: let me know if you post a bug or not, mail me at jjesse@iserv.net
<Chambers`> checking out bugzilla now, will let you know
<Tm_T> StR: you're thinkin _that_ hard?! ;-P
<Chambers`> jjesse: A bug has been reported already, i hope it gets fixed before final
<jjesse> in ubuntu or in evolution?
<Chambers`> in Ubuntu
<jjesse> bug #?
<Chambers`>  Bug #15434
<crtr> how to unrar ?
<Chambers`> man rar
<crtr> no rar ..
<Chambers`> it's something like rar -x (for extract) filename   something like that
<crtr> i?m using unrar ..
<crtr> downloaded with apt-get ..
<nikkia> Chambers_: no '-' just 'unrar x filename.rar'
<Chambers`> man unrar
<crtr> there?s un error ..
<Chambers`> wow, they changed it since last time, yay :)
<crtr> Extracting  lost.202.hdtv-lol.srt                                     Failed
<crtr> Failed
<nikkia> crt, use unrar-nonfree
<Chambers`> bad crc on one of the rar files
<nikkia> crtr, even
<nikkia> Chambers_: yeah, its because the 'free' unrar doesn't support all compression methods from unrar-nonfree
<Chambers`> do you have par2 files?  check the rar
<nikkia> either that, or its password protected
<crtr> no 
<crtr> there?? only one file
<Chambers`> the console won't ask for a password if that's the case?
<crtr> .srt
<nikkia> Chambers_: in nonfree unrar, yes, in free unrar, no
<Chambers`> redownload
<nikkia> free unrar is practically useless, IMO
<nikkia> crtr, just install unrar-nonfree
<nikkia> or ignore me, your choice really
<vieirar> Not sure if this is a known issue. But I am using an onboard ATI graphics card. Whenever I move a window or start a program. During the draw/redraw CPU utilization jumps to 100%.
<Chambers`> nikkia: so unrar won't ask for password if protected?
<nikkia> Chambers_: the 'free' unrar, doesn't do a lot of things, as i said, its practically useless
<vieirar> Also whenever I am accessing the HDD cpu utilization jumps to 100%. The chipset I am using is ATI SB400. Any clues or help. My system is Kubuntu AMD64.
<nikkia> Chambers_: basically, if you're using someone else's rar files, they'll be compressed with a newer method, or encrypted, and you need unrar-nonfree (which is still 'free' just not 'Free')
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<seth_k> hi
<blackflag> sorry, but I have a question about suse
<seth_k> I use SuSE
<nalioth> suse? do i know her?
<buz> ugly gold digging bitch she is
<buz> SCNR
<seth_k> yeah, she's ugly and kinda slow
<blackflag> Can I configure suse so that I have a function like apt?
<buz> not without a lot of trouble
<Chousuke> This has nothing to do with kubuntu
<seth_k> YaST handles SuSE package management
<seth_k> but RPMs suck
<blackflag> I want to install vidiolan
<seth_k> so give SuSE up
<seth_k> :P
<buz> switch to kubuntu
<seth_k> blackflag, YaST > Install Software
<nalioth> blackflag: and good luck with YaST > Install Software, <snigger>
<blackflag> yes ,but I can not install soft ware over Internet
<seth_k> then you're stuck, kthxbai
<blackflag> like apt
<seth_k> seriously, if you try to manually resolve RPM deps, it's a huge pain
<buz> suse is like the winme of linux
<blackflag> where I say go to this server and get the software and solve dpendencies
<blackflag> and install also necessary files
<buz> dude, go to a suse channel
<buz> (one would think that'd be kinda obvious)
<blackflag> seth_k: is there a way todo it automatic?
<seth_k> no, because SuSE's package management sucks
<seth_k> especially if you have no net access
<blackflag> okay, that was what I want to know
<seth_k> SuSE has no apt-zip or anything that would help you
<blackflag> cause I'm thinking I do something wrong
<seth_k> (apt-zip pwns, btw)
<blackflag> then there is suse a very static system?!
<buz> !apt-zip
<ubotu> buz: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<seth_k> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: (Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.13.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<buz> ah i dont care for that ;)
<seth_k> haha but it's good for those who are on dial-up at home or something ;)
<buz> thankfully, i havent been on dialup since 2000
<seth_k> mm
<nalioth> buz: it's !info <packagename> <distro (optional)>
<buz> and i'm not gonna ever go back to it ;)
<troy> buz: oh, but it's so... fun
<seth_k> blackflag, SuSE's package management is just terrible, and if you want to use SuSE you're going to have to get used to the idea that you won't be updating much
<seth_k> 10x so if you don't have the interwebnet
<seth_k> anyways, lunchtime
<csk> i am trying to install kubuntu and i am struck at "installing base system" retrieving bsdutils 6%
<csk> can some one help
<whoiam> gdh: I just got a new 17" monitor, I set it at 1024x768@85hz, Now I'm feeling some hazy fonts
<gdh> hazy?
<nalioth> csk: is your disk burnt properly?
<nalioth> csk: do the md5 sums check out?
<csk> what are md5 sums and how do we check it
<whoiam> gdh: I mean to say, font's are not so clear (sharp)
<csk> i got the cds from ubuntu
<gdh> whoiam: time for me to go home - proably back later :)
<csk> ok can some one tell me how do i install from a live CD
<whoiam> gdh: ok, by
<whoiam> bye*
<whoiam> csk: I don't think you can install from live CD
<whoiam> csk: knoppix is what you can install from live cd
<csk> but why is this base system error? from the cd i get from ubuntu.org
<whoiam> csk: I don't know bout that error, you would better posting in kubuntu forum
<ToyMan> hi all
<ToyMan> anyone here gotten kexi to work?
<whoiam> hey ToyMan 
<ToyMan> howdy
<Chambers`> how do I mount a smb share?  I thought it was mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword  but i try it and i get a wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock error
<ToyMan> Chambers`: Don't samba shares show up as type vfat or ntfs?
<ToyMan> and /me is still looking for kexi advice  ;-)
<ToyMan> Chambers`: another option would be to do an NFS export on the server and mount it that way
<Chambers`> thanks ToyMan , i will try it out
<ToyMan> good luck
<Chambers`> yeah, that didn't work :p
<libben> funderar p att ka in till kista gallerian o glo lite...
<libben> allt har ju ppet till nio dr
<XHK> Why i dont have any sounds in kde?
<seth_k> you either 1) still have esd running and it conflicts artsd 2) don't have lib-esd-alsa0 3) don't have artsd
<XHK> ummmm how can i solve these problems then?
<Tm_T> libben: tala engelska, tack ;)
<seth_k> ubotu tell XHK about sound
<XHK> seth_k: isnt there written only about gnome sound problems?
<seth_k> okay you win :P
<seth_k> sudo killall esd && artsd
<seth_k> and you might ensure you have libesd-alsa0 installed
<libben> Tm_T: trodde jag var i annan kanal =) thought i was in another channel
<XHK> ty
<XHK> Xmms now works, messed in preferences. 
<XHK> But gaim's sounds still wont work
<XHK> tried to changed its sound preferences too but no work
<seth_k> gaim should be set to use arts
<XHK> in gnome its set on esd and works...
<XHK> but ill try
<seth_k> of course. Gnome uses esd. KDE does not
<seth_k> hence my telling you to "sudo killall esd && artsd"
<seth_k> Riddell, do we file bugs on KDE 3.5 beta in bugzilla?
<XHK> i tried sudo killall esd && artsd, it said no esd running or smth
<seth_k> ok
<seth_k> that's good
<seth_k> so switch gaim over to artsd and you should be okay
<seth_k> (trying to get two window managers working simultaneously = a lot of hassle)
<XHK> i switched, but still no work =/ 
<Tm_T> libben: oh, you understood me? ha, I learned something...
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Has anyone experiences with loop-aes and K/Ubuntu?
<XHK> u have any more ideas seth_k? 
<seth_k> nope, I'm KDE-only
<seth_k> and it Just Worked(tm) :/
<seth_k> sorry
<XHK> =/
<XHK> In gnome my sounds didnt work, fixed them somehow, now with kde they wont work too :P
<XHK> Do you like gnome or kde more? :P
<XHK> 5585
<XHK> in control center i can change  audio devuice too but there isnt no arts :S
<XHK> Woooohoooooo fixed it somhow lol
<XHK> fuckfuck fuck fuckfuckfuck
<XHK> if gaim works then xmms wont, and if xmms works gaim wont :S
<nalioth> XHK: watch your tongue, please
<XHK> sorry lol 
<seth_k> configure the xine engine
<XHK> how can i do that 
<XHK> ^^
<seth_k> options in xmms
<XHK> ok...
<seth_k> change it to libAlsa methinks
<seth_k> and install libesd-alsa0
<XHK> I had to change output thing to libAlsa?
<PeerSoft> Hello everyone.
<sedeki> hello
<PeerSoft> how are ya
<PeerSoft> is kubuntu hard to use?  Cause I am getting it soon.
* PeerSoft never used nix before.
<rikva> PeerSoft: nope
<PeerSoft> cool cool.
<rikva> PeerSoft: and if you have questions you can just pass by here :)
<PeerSoft> well.. I have a pctel platinum v.90 dialup modem for net.
<PeerSoft> could i use it?
<PeerSoft> ive heard i could
<rikva> PeerSoft: internal?
<PeerSoft> yea
<rikva> PeerSoft: do you know if it is a winmodem?
<PeerSoft> no
<PeerSoft> but i heard its supported now
<PeerSoft> so inno
<PeerSoft> ;x
<rikva> PeerSoft: http://pctelcompdb.sourceforge.net/display.php
<rikva> PeerSoft: it could be supported, you know the only real way to find out ;-)
<PeerSoft> idont know my chipset tho
<PeerSoft> 45 Compaq PC-TEL Platinum Series V.90 1789W Working 
<PeerSoft> ;] 
<rikva> PeerSoft: you could try booting a livecd, like knoppix, and use lspci
<PeerSoft> thats mine
<rikva> nice :)
<PeerSoft> heh
<PeerSoft> im so gettin nix
<PeerSoft> thx
<PeerSoft> ;] 
<rikva> np :)
<kkathman> greets all :)
<dashrike> any good alternatives to gaim?
<rikva> dashrike: kopete ?
<dashrike> k
<kkathman> dashrike: if you are in KDE you can use Kopete
<dashrike> kubuntu is kde, yes?
<dashrike> while ubuntu is not?
<jjesse> yes it is dashrike 
<jjesse> K Menu -> Internet -> Instant Messanger
<kkathman> dashrike: well ubuntu is a distribution...and if you install KDE on top it becomes, kinda, kubuntu
<jjesse> for kopete
<dashrike> k, that is what I thought
<dashrike> all I had found was gaim, which is kinda lacking in fuctions
<Floker> hey does anyone of you know smt. about the LIRC stuff?
<Floker> i want to buy an infrared reciever but i want to be sure that i can get it to work
<kkathman> why infrared?
<Floker> why? well i can contol my pc with an infrared-control then :)
<Floker> i can control amarok and stuff with my laying around cd-player remote
<jjesse> dashrike: kopote isn't installed on your system?
<dashrike> not currently
<kkathman> ahh
<dashrike> my PC is fuxored right now :P
<jjesse> what version of kubuntu do you?
<dashrike> going to reinstall everything
<kkathman> Floker: have you tried checking out the Ubuntu wiki and typing "infrared"  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised :)
<dashrike> currently was running 5.1.something
<jjesse> 5.10 ?
<dashrike> burning a 5.4 cd soon though
<dashrike> I don't remember exactly
<dashrike> its been a while
<Floker> kkathman: i'll have a try. special thanks
<kkathman> np
<kkathman> dashrike: you have Ubuntu already installed?
<dashrike> well, it was....
<kkathman> ahh was ?
<dashrike> unfortunately, something has eaten my pc
<kkathman> I see
<dashrike> so currently it has nothing on it
<kkathman> gotcha
<m0ns00n> How's breezy doing?
<dashrike> all sorts of fun
<kkathman> yah Im still sitting on Hoary
<kkathman> just havent gotten around to upgrading yet
<kkathman> its always a bit of a hastle
<dashrike> isn't breezy still a preview?
<Floker> kkathman: there is nothing to find in the wikis
<nalioth> dashrike: until oct 13
<kkathman> yep as far as I know
<dashrike> aight
* dashrike makes mental note to upgrade then
<kkathman> Floker: are you on a laptop?
<kkathman> I just assumed you were
<Floker> no, unfortunately =)
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> I found a whole page on infrared and laptops
<Floker> im about to order one of these LIRC infrared _recievers_ (they aint send a signal)
<kkathman> Floker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=infrared&fullsearch=Text
<Floker> but i want to make sure i am able to configure it before i buy a reciever
<kkathman> I dont blame you
<Floker> hehe
<Floker> youre right
<kkathman> Linux is pretty slow when it comes to new tech
<kkathman> unless the manufacturer is committed to open source
<kkathman> but this is something we accept over time
<Floker> lirc is different
<Floker> its build entirely on linux
<Floker> and it has its own hardware specs
<kkathman> ahhh good excellent, Im not familiar with it
<Floker> so you need to use a lirc-enabled reciever
<kkathman> it should work just fine then I'd suppose
<Floker> yes me too =)
<kkathman> perhaps you'll want to validate kernel compatibility, or restrictions
<kkathman> but its probably ok
<Floker> i never compiled a kernel or smt like that
<kkathman> nah you shouldnt have to I'd think
<Floker> i know how to compile apps, but it does not work in all cases
<Floker> back in the days i was a windows developer
<Floker> i was good
<kkathman> you might check to see if the drivers are distrib in deb formats...I would suspect they will be along with RPMs etc
<Floker> now everything is different
<kkathman> Floker: yah I hear ya
<Floker> i already installed lirc and stuff
<kkathman> even windows isnt as easy as it once was
<Floker> yes rite, but i developed in ObjectPascal, which is barely supported in linux
<kkathman> once they went to the registry, things got overly complicated
<Floker> (actually, the support is poor)
<kkathman> Object Pascal...nice :)
<kkathman> I can remember those days a bit..long since gone tho
<kkathman> I dont know if you remember TurboPascal
<Floker> yes i do =)
<kkathman> that was such an easy to use environment :)
<Floker> i programmed an IDE for Pascal
<Floker> for windows
<kkathman> kewl :)
<kkathman> I date myself, obviously :)
<Floker> kinda good, but my c++ skills are, well, not present =)
<Floker> hehe
<Floker> have a look: http://easypascal.ea.funpic.de
<kkathman> ditto...I jumped aboard alot of the web stuff, and 4GLs 
<Tm_T> kkathman: o/
<Floker> thats the price of the freedom
<kkathman> left those ASM, and procedural coding things behind
<kkathman> HEY Tm_T  o/
<Tm_T> kkathman: good to see you
<Floker> i want to learn c++, and i want to use the kde framework - because it rocks
<kkathman> Floker: last big thing I did in Assembler was some feature illustrators for that old Tandy Radio Shack PC they had...TRS80 I think
<Tm_T> Floker: I try, rocky start but I will learn :p
<Floker> but its kinda hard to re-learn 4 years of Delphi programming in c++
<kkathman> yah I can imagine
<Floker> :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: great to see you too, how are things today?
<Tm_T> kkathman: pretty well, you?
<Floker> i'd like to program now... i have to learn. start from the beginning
<Floker> first of all i will order the infrared thing
<giovanni> alguien habla espaol?
<kkathman> Tm_T: Not bad...almost the weekend :)
<Floker> no giovanni =) 
<kkathman> Floker: programming isnt a good future here in the US Im afraid
<Floker> why?
<Tm_T> giovanni: hobla englese ese
<kkathman> or actually in any industrialized country 
<giovanni> my english in bad
<kkathman> Floker: Because most programming jobs I think are destined to be outsourced to other countries
<Floker> to germany =) (where i live currently)
<Tm_T> giovanni: we all are in the very same ship, so go ahead ;)
<kkathman> why pay $40/hour to a progammer here in the US when you can get the same done in India for $8 or $10
<Floker> getting a programmer-job here is kinda easy
<kkathman> oh sure its easy to get one...because there's a glut
<Floker> whats a 'glut'?
<kkathman> but I'd hate to make a long term career out of it
<kkathman> glut - way too many people
<kkathman> high supply = lower wage
<Floker> ah, not it makes sense =)
<Floker> i am not that far, i have to make - or i want to make - something which is called "abitur"
<Floker> you stay in school for three more years, then you are allowed to go to the university
<kkathman> if someone is looking for computing careers they need to aim toward network and security areas
<kkathman> Floker: Ahh I am somewhat familiar with the concept
<Floker> thats what i want to do, something with network-securtiy
<kkathman> good choice
<Floker> i dont know how that works in the us
<kkathman> Floker: in the US, basically, you complete 12 years of public education and then take one of a couple of standardized tests
<Floker> those multiple-choice-tests?
<Floker> german teachers laugh for them
<kkathman> Floker: your cumulative performance in school (your grades) plus your results on the test, serve as basic for admission into a university
<kkathman> Floker: its not all multiple choice..there is writing and math
<Floker> way different =)
<nalioth> education in the US is XXXX <<bad word
<Floker> yes i heard, my ex-girlfriend was over there for 1/2year
<Floker> hehe
<kkathman> nalioth you live in the US?
<nalioth> ja, si, oui, da, yes
<Floker> in germany, you can quit school after the 9th grade - but only if you had to repeat once, because you have to go to school for 10 years
<Floker> or you quit after the 10th grade 
<kkathman> Floker: yes, I think theres a similar plan in England also
<Floker> thats right
<Floker> you can get different ratings
<nalioth> i'm ashamed of the education the US provides
<kkathman> I wish that we could offer a similar approach, at least optionally
<kkathman> but afraid that would be politically incorrect
<Floker> do you have computing at school?
<Floker> (we have, but its junk)
<kkathman> nalioth: well, I dont think that your general statement is true, but I understand your sentiment
<kkathman> Floker: sure..at our schools we start computing with kids in Kindergarten
<Floker> cool
<kkathman> but thats our school district
<Floker> you know, kindergarten is a german word?
<kkathman> each school district is different
<Floker> you have stolen it =)
<kkathman> kinder - child and garten = something else :)
<kkathman> I forget :)
<Floker> same here, but now the government has changed and they will unify the school districs
<Floker> kind = child (kinder = children); and garten = garden ;)
* nalioth is the son of two teachers and an educated man himself. He thinks the education today in the US sucks.
<kkathman> where I live, they have what is called a "Robin Hood" plan which basically takes tax revenue from so-called "rich" school districts, and then gives it to "poor" school districts
<kkathman> the net result is to make all districts mediocre
<kkathman> which is a very crappy way of doing it
<nalioth> kkathman: you in Texas?
<Floker> sounds kinda despaired
<kkathman> nalioth: yes my wife is a teacher
<kkathman> and I dont disagree with you at all
<Floker> my teachers are teachers
<nalioth> imagine that...two texans in the same room
<kkathman> lol
<Floker> :)
<Floker> Cowboys
<kkathman> the kind of crap my wife has to deal with is shocking
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke*
<kkathman> teachers in her district literally cant get fired unless they molest a child
<Floker> woh, damn
<kkathman> because of the unions
<Floker> is it that bad, i mean, the kids' education, respect and kindness and stuff?
<kkathman> if they did the things they did in a corporate environment, they would be fired in a second
<Floker> thank god i dont have to work (yet) 
<kkathman> Floker: I'd say this...education in the US is not a problem because of teachers, really, with exceptions...
<nalioth> Floker: ist gut mehr im deutchland
<Floker> lol =)
<kkathman> It is a problem with the home environments and the state school boards that are academics and politicians
<kkathman> there are GOOD schools, and GOOD teachers in many districts
<Floker> like here
<nalioth> kkathman: but the state doesnt let them teach
<Floker> but the good schools are the majority
<kkathman> but they are many time restricted by the state
<kkathman> yes nalioth 
<Floker> the problems of germany go way more far (i am unsure if this sentence is correct)
* nalioth suspects we will be a nation of dummkopfs in 20 years
<Floker> lol =)
<Floker> germany has got 12% unemployed
<kkathman> Good example:  There is a young boy in one of my wife's classes...he has autism and cannot behave. Screams...lies on the floor and kicks..(5th grader), threatens to kill other kids and the teacher
<Floker> and he goes to a PUBLIC SCHOOL?
<kkathman> yet there is NOTHING they can do about it...by state law, he MUST be mainstreamed (placed in the same class as his peers)
<kkathman> and thats as a result of a Federal act called "No Child Left Behind"
<kkathman> even though the psychologists say that it damages the child and the others in the classroom!!
<Floker> he would have to go to an E-School (for children with educational difficulties)
<Floker> what kind of act is this, i mean, do they (the administration) actually care about the children?
<Leshrac> I doubt it
<kkathman> Floker: well if he was "normal" and acted up, he would go to another school, but only after 3 reported incidents, a conclave of teachers, counselors and doctors, and finally if the parents say so
<Leshrac> no one cares about anything, that's the spirit of humanity
<kkathman> its silly and goes against common sense
<kkathman> but
<Floker> sounds bad and sad
<pussfeller> another scnario is where they refuse to "mainstream" kids with difficulties becuase they get more money per special student
<kkathman> the "Act" had a spirit of improving education, but as usual, got politically corrupted
<kkathman> nalioth: Im still hoping for the day when Texas can secede from the Union finally and be done with it :)
<kkathman> Then we can get back to normal :)
<kkathman> pussfeller: correct on that
<Floker> we have an act in germany, which reforms the unemployment-law. its called "hartz4" (invented by dr. hartz - ceo of VW or smt)
<nalioth> kkathman: one of those damned presidents threw a wrench into that, but it's a nice thought
<kkathman> and here's the fun part...its impossible to fail a child anymore
<kkathman> you can "hold him back" ONCE
<Floker> that means if you are workless, you gett a few bucks and you have to work for 1? per hour, until you find work
<kkathman> but thats it
<Floker> i mean you _have to_ work for 1?/h
<kkathman> so you just have these kids that dont care, and know that they
<pussfeller> i thot about being a teacher under this new lateral entry program they have
<kkathman> will pass anyway
<pussfeller> but i dont know if i could last, cause i would pass very few of the kids
<kkathman> they go on through...then fail their tests at the end and end up working at McDonalds uttering meaniful phrases such as "You want fries wit dat?
<Floker> omg
<Floker> at least they have work
<pussfeller> heh
<Floker> you got barely a wellfare over there right?
<kkathman> fortunately, we live in a district that has a 98% graduation rate, and of those over 80% apply to college and get accepted
<pussfeller> we have way too much welfare here
<Floker> thats what we call "klassenkampf" (the battle of the classes)
<kkathman> so there ARE exemplary school districts, but they are just the correct mix of having decent teachers, higher income, EDUCATED families
<Floker> so you live somewhere, and - by chance - you get a good education..
<kkathman> Floker: well, you live somewhere you can afford
<Floker> this is quite different from the "amercan dream"
<pussfeller> nah, its more like, if your parents are motivated for you, you will get an education regardless of where you are
<kkathman> the more affluent can afford to live in the better districts perhaps
<kkathman> pussfeller: thats true also
<pussfeller> but some places are obviously better than others
<spiral> hi
<kkathman> its really is a function of education and desire of the parents
<kkathman> if the parents have the attitude that they want something BETTER for their kids, even if they arent majorly educated, that makes a HUGE difference
<pussfeller> its so funny how homeschoolers and private schools can deliver so much better results while spending way less per child
<kkathman> but some parents just dont want that for their kids...and THATS sad
<Floker> in ger. the teachers of elementary school decide about your further career (if you go to the "hauptschule" (worse) "gesamtschule" (good) or the Gymnasium (even better))
<othernoob> and they send the message that they hate their life kkathman ...
<kkathman> othernoob: or worse, which is the message that says "Its NOT your fault...its the system"
<othernoob> in regards to your "better for the kids" statement...
<kkathman> no personal responsibility
<Floker> omg. i think school should be fun
<pussfeller> in america, theres unfortunately a willfully ignorant underclass that despises learning
<Floker> i have an ot-question
<pussfeller> and they reproduce at a higher rate than most :(
<othernoob> Floker: so should life..but heh..
<kkathman> pussfeller: very true and a good point...and it crosses all genders and ethnic backgrounds
<othernoob> pussfeller: you think that that's only the case in america?
<Floker> how do i pronounce geek? like Jeek or with an hard g?
<kkathman> hard G
<othernoob> with a g
<pussfeller> othernoob: i doubt it
<kkathman> as in GO
<Floker> lol, so i mispronounced it my whole life 
<pussfeller> its a symptom of the global welfare states
<pussfeller> and of prosperity in general i guess
<kkathman> pussfeller:  I think its prevalent in any society, but perhaps more openly noticed in the US
<Floker> how much does a 1l milk cost? (answer like that: "9$ - Wisconsin, USA"
<othernoob> Floker: what did you vote for? spd? cdu? fdp? grne? or even worse, linke?
<kkathman> I cant believe, for instance, this doesnt exist en mass in China for instance
<Floker> othernoob are you from germany?
<Floker> i start
<othernoob> trlich
<pussfeller> i dont know,t he chinese as a nation seem pretty damn motivated
<kkathman> pussfeller: true, but are we seeing what they want us to see?
<kkathman> I think so
<Floker> 1$ - Germany (0.60?)
<pussfeller> theres not a whole lot there to fall back on if you wont work
<Floker> tell me =)
<Floker> awe you buy milk in canisters rite?
<gdh> Uh oh, politics 'discussion' detected.
<pussfeller> and there are way less regulations that stand in the way of doing commerce than in the us or any of the so called capitalist countries
<kkathman> pussfeller: its real easy to portray a peachy picture when the government censors everything you say and do :)
<kkathman> pussfeller: my son had a Chinese business woman come to his graduate class in International Bussiness and proceede to tell them that China was a democracy and not what others say it is
<pussfeller> its not all peachy for sure
<kkathman> so, either she knows she's lying, or she's brainwashed as to what democracy is
<Floker> at the us guys: a party with the same name as the party which reigns you exists in germany. they are called npd (national party of germany). They should be banned, but some nazis in the courts dont want that
<pussfeller> but the fact is, communist china has more of a free market than the us
<Floker> they are nazis down here
<gdh> .. but hey there's lots of business to be done, so the west just pretends it's all rosy :)
<othernoob> Floker: uhm, the npd isn't as bad as the appd..
<Floker> the appd is lol, the npd is a bunch of stoopid idiots who should be fired (for real, with fire)
<othernoob> Floker: besides that, banning a party just because you don't like it is indeed against the whole point of democracy...
<Floker> i heard a lot of usa folks think that germany is a nazi countey
<Floker> country
<kkathman> pussfeller: hmm, well, in a way, but they of course dont have the regulations
<kkathman> for instance, there is no patent law in China
<pussfeller> most americans think they are freeer than people in china, cause they can call the govt bad names
<Floker> othernoob: i thin the npd is not a democratic party
<pussfeller> but they dont stop to think about how their economic life is almost as tightly regulated as the USSR was
<othernoob> Floker: neither is the appd ;)
<pussfeller> with a differnt set of elites, of course
<kkathman> US manufacturers can go to China and manufacture their products, but China can literally take the design and reproduce it with the original company's name and not undergo any kind of patent retribution
<pussfeller> thats a good thing!
<kkathman> not if its inferior tho
<kkathman> which many times it is
<Floker> othernoob: why do you dislike the appd
<Floker> ?
<Floker> @all: the appd is an pogo-anarchist party
<Floker>  #/s/^an/a
<kkathman> I still think that companies should have SOME rights to patent protection if for only a short time.
<pussfeller> well, that will never happen
<Floker> like sony? they patented the transmitting of data into the human brain
<othernoob> Floker: because they leech off of the welfare system, have you watched their tv-spot?
<pussfeller> patents are fundimentally there so the elites can control innovation
<Floker> yes, all of em, they are funny
<brk3> hi, i just installed kubuntu but it keeps crashing completely when kde is starting up. i think its a 3d acceleration problem, how should i alter my xorg.conf file to disable it?
<Floker> damn i laughed my ass of
<othernoob> Floker: funny..or repulsive?
<Floker> funny
<Floker> =)
<kkathman> pussfeller: well, I dont disagree with the thought, but think its a bit more complex that just stating something that parochial
<Floker> they are not a threat or something, are they?
<pussfeller> yes true
<Floker> the npd is a bunch of idiots as i sayd
<othernoob> Floker: they're not a threat because noone with a brain votes for them, but seeing that the youth of today lacks brains...
<pussfeller> what ever face you put on it, in the end, thats what it is used for... to shake down and stifle competitors
<Floker> lol
<Floker> dont bother :)
<pussfeller> whats npd, the anti immigration party?
<Floker> yes
<othernoob> Floker: i didn't say that the npd isn't dumb..but they're just as much of a fun party as the appd and neither of them are democratic..
<Floker> like the republicans
<Floker> well, almost =)
<othernoob> Floker: the republicans are entirely different..
<pussfeller> no, the republicans are NOT anti immigration
<kkathman> pussfeller: I am absolutely for free trade ..that builds stronger economies, but I also think that if you and I build a nice widget, and we spent our hard earned cash to build it, we should enjoy some protection from say, General Electric, taking it and mass producing it when you and I mortgaged our house on the idea :)
<othernoob> pussfeller: he meant the german party, Republikaner..
<Floker> i know guys just wantet to make you shout at me
<pussfeller> oh, sorry
<brk3> hi, i just installed kubuntu but it keeps crashing completely when kde is starting up. i think its a 3d acceleration problem, how should i alter my xorg.conf file to disable it?
<pussfeller> kkathman: you will find that very few innovators actually succeed in making any type of profit off it...
<kkathman> so there is some validity to the idea that patent protection sparks innovation, by giving ANY person a chance to make it, but that wouldnt be the case if only huge companies had to do the innovating :)
<Floker> linke
<Floker> (a party here)
<linke> what is the easiest-to-use ftp-server for kubuntu\linux?
<kkathman> pussfeller: I'll concede that. But those that do...are those that really have something innovative :)
<linke> Floker: whatP?
<Floker> the linke is a german party
<Floker> we talk about politics atm
<othernoob> pussfeller: but either way, the german republicans aren't against immigration either, neither is the DVU, another rightwing party..whereas the npd is indeed against immigration..
<Floker> i have to go
<pussfeller> what i dont understand, is why an party would be pro-immigration, unless they thout they could get votes from the new immigrants
<Floker> to have a party
<kkathman> I need to cut out a few minutes to go repair my windows registry (of course)...be back in a few. :)
<Floker> see you
<pussfeller> chow chow
<Floker> nice to talk with non-dumbs
<Floker> jo
<othernoob> pussfeller: yea well, let's just say one lost a war and needs to kiss ass now..
<linke> the easiest ftp-server?
<pussfeller> probably pure-ftpd
<linke> is that on apt-get?
<pussfeller> proftpd is good too but has an apache like config file, while pure is run via command line switches
<pussfeller> but ya know, ftp really sucks and is insecure, you should find somesort of sftp perhaps
<linke> sftp is?
<nalioth> ssh + ftp
<nalioth> or secure ftp
<pussfeller> ftp sends u/p in plain text
<dashrike> I have decided Russian sounds pretty
<linke> okay, this will just be a server for a friend, to share some files with friends, would sftp be a choice then?
<pussfeller> da
<othernoob> dashrike: found a girl? ;)
<dashrike> just re-listening to old music
<dashrike> t.A.T.u. specifically
<pussfeller> linke for that you might just use the kde filesharing applet
<othernoob> oh yeah, the lesbos :D
<linke> will that work for windows computers as well?
<dashrike> pretty good music
<pussfeller> yeah it just opens up a mini webserver to share a directory
<nalioth> linke: windows puters have sftp clients for them, yes
<linke> so if I want to start a kde-fileserver, how would I acess that from a windows computer?
<pussfeller> just open the url in a webbrowser
<linke> and if I want to upload files to it from windows?
<pussfeller> well that wont work
<pussfeller> it just serves files
<nalioth> linke: you want a ftpserver
<gdh> 'winscp' is a nice sftp  client for windows
<gdh> does both the 'norton commander' style and the 'windows explorer' style
<linke> pussfeller and gdh: I have pure-ftpd, where is the config-file?
<pussfeller> thers no config file
<pussfeller> command line switches
<pussfeller> and a few ancillary cli coommands for adding users and such
<linke> so if I want to start the server, only allowing username 123 with password 456, how would I do? didn't find that at the swtiches
<linke> aah
<linke> so..pure-ftpd-adduser or something?
<pussfeller> yeah, i would read the man pages or the docs
<linke> man pure-ftpd? I'll try
<pussfeller> or go to the sitre and read teh faqs
<linke> I am
<linke> thanks
<pussfeller> is ther an sftp server for windows?
<linke> seems as if /etc/passwd is used for pure-ftpd too, I've added a user there. but where do I specificy password?
<pussfeller> i dont know its been years since i used it
<pussfeller> oh passwd user if its a linux user
<pussfeller> and make sure you change the shell to /bin/false if you dont want them logging into your system
<xxtreme> anyone know good repositories for breezy, where to get them
<linke> anyone knows how I define password for a ftpuser in /etc/passwd
<linke> please type my name, because I'm watching tv, and only read if anyone types my name, and every now and then
<slow-motion> hallo
<inc|freaky> linke: well, u usually add ftp-users using adduser --shell /bin/false to diable login. so to change a ftp-users password do passwd -u user (i guess)
<inc|freaky> hallo :)
<blackflag> Does someone know a good ftp-client? It should support sftp with TLS1
<nalioth> blackflag: have you looked at gftp?
<_ethan> can anyone help me with getting my wlan to register with dhclient on boot 
<pussfeller> konqueror works very well as a client
<linke> inc|freaky: so if I add a user there, then it will automaticly get ftp-acess, if I add it in the ftpacess file?
<inc|freaky> every shell user has ftp access if you run a ftp daemon by default
<linke> okay
<linke> thanks
<inc|freaky> np
<inc|freaky> just give them the shell /bin/false to not allow them to login to a shell
<zyn> hmmm... wow
<inc|freaky> they cant change their passwd then you can try giving them passwd as shell but it didnt work for me (so they can change their pass when logging in using ssh)
* zyn discovers the wonders of kubuntu
<Dark_Sith> hello people
<inc|freaky> hello :D
<_stefan> yow I've question
<_stefan> I've installed gstreamer but can't hear any music 
<_stefan> in amarok
<Dark_Sith> you need gstreamer-mad
<inc|freaky> _stefan: read in the wiki about restricted formats
<inc|freaky> a wiki page called RestrictedFormats
<_stefan> ok, thx
<nalioth> _stefan: gstreamer0.8-mad
<_stefan> nalioth gstreamer0.8-mad only or with gstream0.8-0
<nalioth> _stefan: all of them wont hurt
* zyn cross his fingers and tries out the soundcard in his new laptop
<linke> now I've set up a ftp server using pure-ftpd, and I can get to the point where the ftp client shows me as "connected, waiting for welcome-message", but then I get disconnected, even though I have the correct password
<linke> any help?
<_stefan> bedankt!!
<_stefan> thx i mean
<_stefan> gstreamer0.8-plugins was the answer
<_stefan> ciao
<stupendo4> has anyone here had experience with vmware tools?
<seaLne> not recently
<stupendo4> I'm trying to install it on kubuntu. It's stopping at the prompt where it asked for the directory of c header files
<stupendo4> I point it to /usr/src/linux/include
<stupendo4> and it says that the directory doesn't contain either linux, asm, or net
<stupendo4> but it does
<seaLne> strange
<seaLne> this for compiling the modules?
<stupendo4> yeah
<stupendo4> I saw on one bb somebody said run "make dep" in /usr/src/linux, but there's no makefile
<seaLne> you installed the kernel source?
<stupendo4> yup
<stupendo4> before it was saying I had the wrong version
<seaLne> of the kernel?
<stupendo4> so I got the right version and now this
<stupendo4> yup
<stupendo4> 2.6.12-9-386
<seaLne> sorry it just worked for me the last time i tried but that was a couple of years ago
<stupendo4> breezy preview
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<stupendo4> hello
<blackflag> does someone know how I can watch commercial  DVD-movies?
<stupendo4> I think you need dvdcss
<blackflag> Which player is good
<blackflag> there are *.vob -files on DVD
<orace|> I like kaffeine
<stupendo4> I used to use totem, but other people don't like it. I think the favorite is xine
<blackflag> but kaffeine dont play the commercoal dvd I have
<blackflag> but zhis players dont play *.vob files
<blackflag> or?
<blackflag> I tried it and had no luck wiht that players
<stupendo4> kmplayer?
<seaLne> wxvlc?
<stupendo4> or maybe it's kplayer...
<seaLne> stupendo4: they are different
<stupendo4> oh
<blackflag> I have wxvlc installed but the characters are so small that I cant configure anything
<obontu> can someone please gimme his repositories list?
<obontu> i tried a few i found on the net
<obontu> but i get errors on each of them
<obontu> i'm trying to install avidemux2 but i can't seem to find it on synaptic
<seaLne> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<obontu> i'm not uisng breezy, i'm using hoary
<seaLne> s/breezy/hoary/
<obontu> sorry i don't understand
<seaLne> replace breezy with hoary in the line then
<obontu> ok
<obontu> i still don't understand 
<obontu> is there an example somewhere?
<seaLne> 21:56 < obontu> can someone please gimme his repositories list?
<seaLne> 21:57 < seaLne> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<obontu> i meant, the actual file
<seaLne> just edit it
<stupendo4> sources.list
<obontu> i know
<obontu> ah got it thanx
<obontu> i still don't see avidemux in it
<obontu> it used to be there
<johan> I have a problem, probloby a quick one. Rearranged my kde panels, and now I can't move anything more to the left than maybe 80%, when i try to move the kde-start-button, I can't get it past 80% to the left
<arthurb> saw your screen, problem fixed
<johan> and when I place my panel to the left or right, I can't see any objects. arthurb: haha
<johan> any way to reset all panel changes or something like that?
<stupendo4> ...
<stupendo4> did you try restarting kde?
<johan> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<stupendo4> after you log out, I think
<johan> I will intsall kde beta 3.5.1 or whatever it is called now, see if that fixes it, I was still thinking of doing that
<johan> I've added the respository, is the kde beta still called just "kde"?
<apokryphos> what's the problem?
<johan> that I can't move anything more than 80% left, on the panels
<apokryphos> kicker?
<johan> yeah, if that is what the panels are made of
<apokryphos> kicker is the kde panel
<johan> okay, then that is it
<johan> you think a upgrade to kde 3.5 beta will solve it? I was still thinking of it
<apokryphos> if you can't move things more than 80% a certain way.. are you sure you haven't configured it to take up only 80%?
<apokryphos> I wouldn't think it was a bug..
<johan> I've tried everything from 1-100%, and both checked and unchecked the extend thing
<stupendo4> is it filling the wholw space at the bottom?
<XHK> I dont have sounds in kde
<johan> if I want it to, hes
<apokryphos> johan: have you tried restarting kicker after you resized it?
<apokryphos> johan: and what things are you trying to move?
<johan> how do I do that? as in regular ubuntu? ctrl-alt-backspace
<apokryphos> johan: nope; dcop kicker kicker restart
<johan> I've tried kde-menu, some shortcuys, xeyes, and some think
<johan> okay, wish me luck
<apokryphos> johan: try pressing alt+mousedrag
<johan> that solved it :)
<apokryphos> ah
<johan> dcop think solved it, what does it do? restart the process?
<seaLne> it talks to kicker and tells it to restart
<johan> okay
<johan> thanks everybody involved
<apokryphos> DCOP is just a desktop communication protocol (unbelievably useful to programmers, and many configuring users :P)
<johan> it seems as if bugfree software is never bugfree to me
<johan> I always do something
<stupendo4> I'm trying to install vmware tools on kubuntu. It's stopping at the prompt where it asked for the directory of c header files
<stupendo4> I point it to /usr/src/linux/include
<slow-motion> n8
<stupendo4> and it says that the directory doesn't contain either linux, asm, or net. But I know that it does
<stupendo4> apokryphos, you think you could help me?
<XHK> Why i dont have sounds in kde =(
<stupendo4> XHK also needs help with sound
<apokryphos> stupendo4: nope, sorry
<stupendo4> ok, thx anyways
<yuxel> hi, i've searched at ubuntuforums but can't find a prorper solution for altgr issue on breezy, any suggestion here ?
<yuxel> weird, its fixed now :) thanks alot
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> I need repositorys for debian
<blackflag> Is there a way to do this automatic?
<blackflag> I searched for a example sources.list for debian but cant find anyhing
<apokryphos> blackflag: you shouldn't use them, the systems are too dissimillar etc etc
<blackflag> I dont wnat the list form ubuntu. I need it for debain
<apokryphos> so what are you doing in here? :)
<blackflag> cause I want to install libdvdcss2
<apokryphos> for ubuntu?
<blackflag> and it tells me it is reffered by another package
<blackflag> no, for debian
<apokryphos> so again, what are you doing in here?
<blackflag> but also for ubuntu
<blackflag> I wnat to install vlc
<apokryphos> so you *do* want the list for Ubuntu
#kubuntu 2005-10-06
<blackflag> and using the package from vidiolan.org
<apokryphos> blackflag: you want the marillat repos then; use them at your own peril :)
<apokryphos> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<blackflag> How can I get such information ?
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.  I'm just wondering--how is it, exactly, that kdesktop determines whether or not there is a CD present in the CD-ROM drive?  It used to be until yesterday that there would be no icon on the desktop for the cd drive until there was a disk inserted.  Last night, I had to hit the reset button on this machine, and when I finally logged in again, there were icons on the desktop for both drives, even though neither contained media.
<apokryphos> blackflag: what information?
<blackflag> or is it a mystery?
<blackflag> tto know what server i have to puzt in the list
<apokryphos> blackflag: I pasted it above
<blackflag> yes, but where you get the information?
<pipegeek> Using hoary, btw.
<pipegeek> x86
<apokryphos> blackflag: it's common knowledge to debian users, but some time ago marillat was used on ubuntu too, so that's how I know...
<blackflag> IO have a good book here but it isnt discribed
<blackflag> so, where i get this!? common knowledge?
<apokryphos> blackflag: what are you talking about? I gave you the source above
<toran> hey guys, how do I set the default GTK fonts in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> oh great
<Tm_T> :'(
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<Spudchat> is there like a pop up blocker for konqueror?
<kalenedrael> There ought to be. Go to 'Configure Konqueror...'
<Tm_T> konqi has it
<peersoft> i downloaded kubuntu ;D
<peersoft> will be installin when i get home
<Lord_Athur> Hi
<Lord_Athur> I've a question
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> Can you tell me something, please?
<Lord_Athur> :d
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Leshrac> Lord_Athur: you should ask your question, someone might answer
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<Lord_Athur> well, I use kubuntu and this cannot install wine with apt-get sistem
<Lord_Athur> I should I do?
<Leshrac> how's that you can't?
<apokryphos> !wine
<apokryphos> gah; too long again
<apokryphos> !tell Lord_Athur about wine
<Leshrac> let me check that
<Leshrac> !tell leshrac about wine
<Lord_Athur> apokryphos, thanks
<Lord_Athur> >:D
<apokryphos> np
<tu> Hello,
<tu> I just installed kplayer and Im not able to play vob-files dvd's
<tu> I cant find information to play that
<tu> I see only that kplayer should play such files
<tu> can someone give me a hint?
<MachineScrew> i am having a problem with my usplash
<ToyMan> anyone get skype to work in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ToyMan> heh
<ToyMan> thanks
<ToyMan> "This page does not exist yet"  maybe no thanks...;-)
<apokryphos> it's the blasted comman in the URL there that ruins it
<ToyMan> ah
<ToyMan> ok
<apokryphos> ubotu: no skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<ToyMan> Enlightened Sound Daemon???
<ToyMan> is that what you folks are using?
<hydrogen> no
<ToyMan> the whole sound in linux thing has me very confused... ALSA  / Jack / Open / ESD
<Lord_Athur> hello
<Lord_Athur> Ubuntu-es
<Lord_Athur> Is this cannel por spanish persons really?
<apokryphos> #ubuntu-es is, yes
<apokryphos> (or #kubuntu-es )
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> well apokryphos, do you know vmware?
<apokryphos> nope
<Lord_Athur> I've a question about the program
<Lord_Athur> oki
<peersoft> tryin to burn the kubuntu image (iso) to CD using Nero 6 - but its burning the ISO meaning it wont be bootable - how do i burn this shit?
<`Nomad> don't burn shit, it stinks.. 
<peersoft> lmao
<`Nomad> In nero, find "burn image" in the menu
<peersoft> =x
<`Nomad> under recorder maybe
<peersoft> but it dont show the stuff that it needs
<peersoft> it shows the ISO only
<peersoft> usually the iso will show the files in it
<peersoft> before burning
<`Nomad> really?
<`Nomad> never noticed that before
<peersoft> yea..
<`Nomad> it's there anyway, are you stre your ISO is ok?
<`Nomad> sure
<peersoft> well I burnt one
<peersoft> and it showed the ISO when i popped it back in
<peersoft> yea im sure
<peersoft> i got it from kubuntu site
<`Nomad> ok, then speak to your nero people :)
<peersoft> could i extract with winRar
<peersoft> and burn normally?
<peersoft> or would it not work
<`Nomad> dunno
<peersoft> kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso - ISO9660 archive, unpacked size 594,558,526 bytes
<peersoft> yea it works
<peersoft> I just viewed files w/ winrar
<peersoft> no erros
<peersoft> ok usally yall help
<peersoft> ;x
<TokenBad> is something wrong with the sound in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Would it be possible to install 3.5 after Kubuntu comes out?
<DaSkreech> Just apt-get KDE3.5 et al?
<libben> http://www.vertical-visions.com/_temp/postagepaid/index2.html
<Lord_Athur> hi again
<Lord_Athur> hi
<cooterlove> in gnome you have nautilus scripts wich i love  but i switched to KDE   does kde have something similer?
<cyne> wb all
<ksmurf> hello all
<douglas> has anyone had any luck with wlassistant 0.5.4?
<douglas> I can't get the deb to install, it says I have unmet dependencies, but I checked them and their installed.
<ksmurf> I've just decided that I should give kde a chance.  I've been using gnome since I came to linux (UBUNTU) and want to know what all this KDE vs Gnome stuff is about so I'm giving kubuntu a chance.  Are the many differences?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ksmurf: kde is a windows ripoff, gnome is an apple rip off ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ducks*
<ksmurf> KK rofl...... The idea of imatation instead of inovation is a little out of the linux ideal is it not?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, it is. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> kde has a single 'k' icon you press to get a menu, like windows 'start'
<ksmurf> That explains the blue
<Kamping_Kaiser> however kde is skinable/themeable (properly), and has way more features
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont use it a lot, so i cant realy sell it to you :)
<ksmurf> Cool.... I just heard arron on TLLTS this week and figured I should try it.... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats that?
<ksmurf> Linux link tech show
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<s3rp3nt>  I have a server that is being put on a 10Mbs Fiber connection on monday... Who do i need to contact to offer a mirror?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not  a big kde fan myself, but its certainly not a piece of crap :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> s3rp3nt: check at ubuntu.com, i cant be any more help then that :(
<ksmurf> brb ..... I just did a dist upgrade and want to reboot. brb
<s3rp3nt> ubuntu.com?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. allmost all (k)ubuntus packages are on the same mirrors - archive.ubuntu.com
<Stricklin> I cannot locate the x11 directory suggested in http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders where document with all passwords has gone to :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> which one Stricklin?
<Stricklin> x11
<Stricklin> I suppose I could search for the file xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> its X11
<Kamping_Kaiser> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> * /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stricklin: linux is case sensitive
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs
<Stricklin> Oh I see, yeah, that got it
<Stricklin> bbs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> be back soon
<Stricklin> ah
<Stricklin> Should 'sudo nano /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop' create a new file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure. 
<Stricklin> Must be
<Kamping_Kaiser> and im not on my desktop, so i dont have an nvidia card to check with :(
<Stricklin> Why does KUDOS keep referring to GNOME instead of KDE?
<Stricklin> Oh...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* whats kudos? it might be abug
<kianziack> hello any one know how tomake my open office faster
<Stricklin> Unbuntu, not Kubuntu
<kianziack> hello any one know how to make my open office faster loading
<Stricklin> http://kudos.berlios.de/
<Kamping_Kaiser> kianziack: no
<kianziack> sob T_T
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<jmg> guys where is the svn:// kioslave in kde?
<cyne> svn?
<jmg> subversion
<cyne> ?
<Kaiser_away> cyne: its version management system
<Kaiser_away> wb Stricklin
<Stricklin> thanks
<Stricklin> just trying new stuff out
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
* Kamping_Kaiser rewrites passwords/logins/settings file for a network :/
<cyne> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jmg> anyone got breezy kvpnc to work?
<jmg> or pptp in general?
<god-zero> kianziack: there's ooqstart-gnome... that loads most of it a login. I haven't tried it
<god-zero> kianziack: looks like the oo2 install comes with ooqstark-gnome & ooqstart-kde.
<insanekane> yes, it preloads a copy of OOo into memory
<kianziack> eerr dont jave any idea
<kianziack> eerr dont have any idea
<insanekane> i personally, don't feel it is particularly fast ...
<insanekane> but there are other ways to speed up OOo
<kianziack> god-zero:  have you try install crossover office?
<cyne> how would you compare windows threading to linux threading?
<insanekane> look in Options, and for Memory settings
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: in what way?
<cyne> quality wise
<god-zero> no, infact I can't find 00qstart-kde... It clames it in the package, but I can't find it on my system
<Kamping_Kaiser> but do you mean for a P4, or aplication threading? either way its about the same afaik, but i think linux is better for the p4
<cyne> well as in multitasking
<kianziack> any one help me install BitLord_1.1.exe] 
<cyne> applications yeah
<Stricklin> Why do things like my title bars and scroll bars and such turn into garbage pixels after a couple of minutes after logging on?
<god-zero> cyne: they're way different iirc.. can't remember the details, but are totally different modes
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: runny with the smp kernel under linux i got way better encoding results. cant realy comment about games
<god-zero> thread based vs object based or some such
<god-zero> scheduling seems much better than windows
<Stricklin> I'm starting to get pissed off at this ~>:|
<Stricklin> Anyone else use nVidia drivers and have/had similar problems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not me
* god-zero uses ati
* Kamping_Kaiser didnt have problem (never used the nvida driver i think)
<helpme> help me......i have to take an imp decision for my sweet pc:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the power cable
<helpme> should i do a fresh install of kanotix or kubuntu? previous install is all messed up!
<god-zero> Kamping_Kaiser: What's better? linux or windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> god-zero: imo linux, but it wins on idealogical basis, not a technical one
<god-zero> We're obviously into kubuntu, but that depends on what you want, your hardware...
<helpme> god-zero: my hardware is good for both of them.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats kanotix based on?
<god-zero> deb, via knoppix iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<helpme> kanotix is based on debian...its 99% pure debian:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) :O
<god-zero> I don't see areason not to recommend either, As far as kubuntu breezy is concerned... it's getting pretty stable now
<helpme> god-zero: ive heard that kubuntu is not fully compatible with all deb packages....is that true? whats bootup time for kubuntu on ur pc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not fully compatible, thats true
<helpme> i only have kubuntu hoary...and talking abt that......
<god-zero> They re-sync every 6 months so it doesn't get too out of hand. Few packages are incompatable
<helpme> what does re-sync mean? in kubuntu can i install things like mplayer etc? opera?
<crimsun> helpme, yes, you can.
<helpme> in kubuntu can i upgrade to kde 3.4.2 without expecting probs?
<god-zero> Most .debs are in universe or multiverse. They're usually raw .debs ifaikt
<god-zero> hoary, yes.. breezy built in by default
<helpme> how fast does kubuntu boot on ur pcs? rough estimates? i mean till the kdm appears......
<helpme> are the kubuntu repos huge enough? what other repos i'll need to add?
<god-zero> my celeron... ???    Not quite as fast a windows.. (1 minute from post to desktop & aps loaded)? I haven't timed it
<god-zero> merrilat or how ever you spell that for some codecs. I get by on main and universe just fine
<helpme> when kubuntu breezy releases, will i be able to do an update with the cd? without having to lose any extra stuff (like biology packages) ive installed? and without internet?
<helpme> and without any probs?
<god-zero> yes. I believe so
<crimsun> yes, you can.
<helpme> hmm..thats good....i wont lose all my imp stuff like bioinformatics packages ive installed..
<helpme> plz give me links for good kubuntu documentation..and how to add more repos etc??
<god-zero> you sound like a candidate for backup
<crimsun> helpme, there's a lot of information on kubuntu.org, and also see the Ubuntu wiki
<god-zero> !tell helpme about repositories
<kurt> helpme: ubuntuguide.org is a decent start as well
<helpme> hmmm..thanks guys:)
<kurt> just installed kubuntu today for first time and first time on debian and all is working pretty well so far.
<god-zero> kurt: breezy or hoary?
<kurt> god-zero: hoary right now.  probably wait for the final breezy later this month.
<helpme> hey but one prob my friend had i remember....whenever he tried installing gaim via kynaptic........it asked for the ubuntu cd!! whats this!?
<helpme> i dont have ubuntu cd....any way to get around this prob.....
<god-zero> not all the packages are installed from the cd by default
<cyne> did he have internet access?
<helpme> im talking abt kubuntu...not ubuntu..
<cyne> i know
<helpme> yes he had internet...still kynaptic asked for ubuntu cd
<god-zero> comment out the "deb ... ... hdc" line in sources.list
<helpme> then i wont need ubuntu cd for installing gaim, right?
<kurt> the whole locked root account is different.  Ive actually unlocked it for just because it was bothering me.
<god-zero> It should look for it in main then
<god-zero> Most of us unlock it... then realize we didn't need too
<god-zero> just requires adjustment
<kurt> yeah, once I have everything all configured to my liking I may switch back I suppose.
<helpme> how do i get rid of sudo forever and create standard root account?
<helpme> after installing kubuntu..
<god-zero> sudo passwd root
<kurt> sudo passwd root
<kurt> then set a root password and that is it.
<helpme> that will do the job?
<kurt> yep
<BlankB> better to keep sudo and do: sudo -s    to get a root shell.
<helpme> thx
<god-zero> that'll set the password and in that act, enable root
<kurt> the root account is just locked initially
<helpme> kurt: how do i unlock it?
<god-zero> It's best to leave it tho
<kurt> helpme: with the sudo passwd root command
<helpme> ok
<kurt> i just learned all this today myself
<kurt> so I'm right there with you.
<helpme> one more thing....i do have ubuntu cd...should i install ubuntu...and then kubuntu via the kubuntu cd....or first kubuntu then gnome apps with ubuntu cd..........which route would take the least bandwidth?
<kurt> the pain the arss I've had so far is finding things like dvdcss and the win32codecs.  Not hard to find in the forums though
<helpme> gnome apps include firefox, gimp n gaim,,,,
<kurt> well if you the cds for both i would just use that.
<helpme> kurt: what wud u install 1st?
<helpme> to save bandwidth??
<kurt> well I'm more of a kde user so installed the kubuntu cd first and updated.  Then i just did apt-get install ubunut-desktop to get the gnome desktop and main gnome apps.
<helpme> ok i'll do that
<helpme> hey anyone knows about freerock gnome? is it a gnome theme? or a diff gnome?
<kurt> don't know
<helpme> its a kde-looking gnome theme i guess
<kurt> might as well just use kde then.
<helpme> but i find gnome faster thats why...othewise im a kde fan too
<helpme> what packages will i need to install to easily compile kde apps?
<Stricklin> In a stock Kubuntu, how do I burn an ISO file onto a CD?
<kurt> Stricklin: probably just do cdrecord from the command line
<Stricklin> K3b?
<Stricklin> oh
<kurt> or k3b would probably work as well
<helpme> anyone used wine succesfully in kubuntu??
<helpme> and ran few windoze apps?
<BlankB> yes.
<kurt> i've just used crossover office and that works real well.
<kurt> but its not free either.
<cyne> why not just get vmware?
<kurt> expensive plus a hog.  but if those are issues then vmware 5 is pretty good.
<kurt> aren't that is.
<helpme> what packages will i need to install to easily compile kde apps?
<kurt> anyone found deb packages for the meanwhile libraries?
<cyne> is VMWare commercial?
<ksmurf> well that sucked.....  Wifi is a much bigger pain inkubuntu than ubuntu
<ksmurf> is thre anybody out there ?
<pussfeller> wine is free
<pussfeller> wine will run office just as good as crossover
<pussfeller> or close
<helpme> help me!
<helpme> can i install kubuntu with the iso on hard disk and without cd??
<helpme> if yes, how?
<muddi_78> huhu,guten morgen!!!jemand zuhause ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> #kubuntu-de
<mornfall> Riddell: dude, what happened to adept RC?
<mornfall> Riddell: should i build the packages myself and upload? 6th october is complete breezy freeze
<mornfall> Riddell: (upload as in pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall repo)
<PiRX[lv] > hi all! Does anyone know something about KDE error "Couldn't start process. Cant talk to klauncher"?
<PiRX[lv] > happening on kubuntu 5.04 
<PiRX[lv] > KDE 3.5b1
<incubii> no idea
<PiRX[lv] > hmm... will try removing .kde directory
<PiRX[lv] > but this happens for clean test user too
<incubii> what are you doing when taht error occurs
<PiRX[lv] > incubii: just loging into kdm
<PiRX[lv] > and looks like .kde remove didn't help
<incubii> maybe check the kde logs ?
<PiRX[lv] > where are kde logs located (by default)
<incubii> maybe /var/log ?
<_nicole> ujxkvzhzri
<muddi_78> huhu
<nalioth> PiRX[lv] : never REMOVE things, just MOVE them
<_nicole> jetzt funktionierts. Hey baby
<PiRX[lv] > nalioth: thanks for advice ;)
<muddi_78> huhu na endlich ich dachte schon,du wrst blond...
<_nicole> arschloch
<nalioth> hey hey thats not nice
<mornfall> nalioth: can i remove things if i have libtrash preloaded? :P
<PiRX[lv] > looks like my KDE is gone mad
<PiRX[lv] > :(
<nalioth> mornfall: have no clue what libtrash is
<mornfall> nalioth: apt-cache show libtrash
<_nicole> schnucki bist noch da ?
<muddi_78> na lego
<_nicole> hast du gut geschlafen?
<muddi_78> eher nicht...(-:
<nalioth> mornfall: read the libtrash manpage to see how to remove things from it (or bypass it)
<_nicole> wieso? 
<muddi_78> ...kennsasja...
* mornfall dcc's nalioth some sense of humour
<_nicole> hast die nacht vorm rechner verbracht?
<mornfall> uhh, 5.0G    /home/mornfall/trash
<mornfall> i'll need to empty the trash ;-)
<Hy_BoT> hi. Does anybody can tell me how can I achieve media support in Kubuntu? It doesn't play any media files. Trying to install codecs via "sudo app-get", but it didn't work out. Why there no biult-in codecs like in Mandriva, where media support is just great without additional installation?
<muddi_78> jo...hm nehm mal bitte den chat von mir an...
<_nicole> was wie wo
<muddi_78> irgendwo muss da dcc chat stehen
<mornfall> muddi_78: what about /query?
<_nicole> wo
<mornfall> muddi_78: /dcc needs unfirewalled connection
<_nicole> hab keine zeit mehr zu gucken, muss mich fertig machen
<muddi_78> geh mal bitte ein reiter weiter d.h. neues kleines fenster mit namen #_nicole 
<muddi_78> meine betrete neuen channel im #kubuntu reiter 
<_nicole> wir sprechen uns noch, Alex kommt gleich
<ztonzy> is this a english language channel or other :) ?
<crimsun_> English afaik
<nalioth> there are other channels for other languages
<nikkia> hmmm
<nalioth> nikkia: howdy
* nalioth hates insomnia
<inc|freaky> hey nalioth :D
<inc|freaky> nalioth: i really luv kubuntu now :D
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i'm glad. now only about 15 more DMs to go
<inc|freaky> DMs?
<nalioth> desktop manglers...enlightenment, xfce4, blackbox, fluxbox, ratpoison, and on and aon
<god-zero> why don't they like away msgs /nics in #ubuntu
<ztonzy> god-zero, maybe they aren't registered ?
<ztonzy> I think they only like registered nicks in #ubuntu , maybe due to lots of spambots
<inc|freaky> ah awkay
<nalioth> god-zero: because of the needless crap the /away msgs produce
<ztonzy> nalioth, I think he means like nick|messgeges-here...
<ztonzy> when you do that...your nick aren't registered anymore
<ztonzy> well registered maybe, but not logged in
<nalioth> ztonzy: some /away scripts needlessly flood the channel whenever a persons nick is mentioned
<ztonzy> nalioth, ah yes that too
<nalioth> ztonzy: we have lots of bad habits from our experience from the wild untamed IRCnets
<ztonzy> nalioth, "we" ? are you a Op somewhere?
<god-zero> still doesn't seem like that big of a deal verses knowing mrx is away by looking at his nic
<nalioth> ztonzy: those of us that are old enough to have been ircing for years and years
<nalioth> god-zero: nick changes are not a problem
* nalioth is away - please leave msgs 
<ztonzy> nalioth, I see...I am not very young, but just been irc-ing since 2002
<nalioth> that is a problem ^^^
<god-zero> I've prolly spent more time in here in the last week or so than all the rest of my irc time put together.. so I'm trying to learn the protocols
<nalioth> ubotu: tell god-zero about conduct
<spiral> hi
<god-zero> hey
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<blackflag> Im going crazy to get mplayer run to play vob dvd movies
<blackflag> All what I get is file not found when I try to start the movie over console
<blackflag> Can someone help me?
<blackflag> mplayer ..path to movie
<blackflag> file not found
<blackflag> how could this be?
<blackflag> and the patrh is correct
<crimsun_> are you following the example syntax used in mplayer's man page?
<blackflag> I tried it serveral times
<blackflag> no
<spiral> hmmm, why isn't amarok 1.3.2 in official main tree of breezy although it has been built by Riddell ?
<crimsun_> because our release managers have not approved 1.3.2
<crimsun_> main was essentially frozen already when 1.3.2 was released
<inc|freaky> crimsun_: that means 1.3.2 will not be released with breezy?
<crimsun_> inc|freaky, more than likely.
<inc|freaky> lemme check the changelog ^^
<bazan> my openoffice don't know how to print spcial caractre.
<bazan> what should I do to fix it
<bazan> eg : an 'e' with accent is printed as a square
<god-zero> bazan: I don't have a clue how to fix it, but this is a common problem across aps, I _think_ it has to do with character mapping in utf8 vs whatever not getting translated correctly.
<god-zero> Check your i18n packages
<bazan> yes but wich one the kde one?
<god-zero> kde-18n-(isolanguagecode) and the like
<bazan> this one is already uptodate
<god-zero> oo is a special case, it's java using gtk iirc. Try to open it in a kde native app (ie kate or koffice) and compare the special charactors
<nalioth> oOo is not one of my fave programs
<bazan> me too but it is the only one really able to open MSOffice format
<incubii> cant do the simple macros i require :(
<nalioth> msoffice bah
<kane> hello all
<jol> Hello every one ! I've installed kubuntu, and i think it's a really great linux distribution ! Good work !
<obontu> i  can't seem to find avidemux2 on synaptic, and i know it's been there before. are there some repositories i can it on
<konsolebox> excuse me
<konsolebox> i have accidentally removed some files from /var/cache/apt/archives and apt-get seems to require my cd whenever i wanted to install a package
<konsolebox> is there a way to do downloading the files instead of using my cd.. i lost the cd
<apokryphos> konsolebox: comment-out the CD source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<konsolebox> ok
<obontu> which source has avi demux? i don't have it on my list from some reason
<konsolebox> thanks apokryphos
<konsolebox> have to go
<god-zero> obontu: I use the ffmpeg packages for avis
<obontu> ?
<obontu> i wanna edit avis, not watch them
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> hey
<nikkia> obontu: there is no easy way to 'edit' AVIs per se
<obontu> i just need avidemux
<obontu> and i can't find it on synaptic
<obontu> i know it's supposed to be there
<obontu> i've seen it before
<nikkia> obontu: transcode, ffmpeg and mencoder can do simple tasks such as ripping out frame ranges, demux/mux, and re-encoding tasks (cropping, resizing, frame-rate rejiggles, etc), but there is no easy to use editor, like, say virtualdub, that works directly on avis
<god-zero> obontu: try avifile-utils
<nikkia> (note the wording there, there *are* video editors for linux, none of them work directly on avis tho, to my knowledge, they all require that the videos be in some esoteric format, and thus use of something like transcode or ffmpeg to convert to/from this editable format)
<nalioth> nikkia: howdo?
<obontu> i don't want it
<obontu> i want avidemux
<obontu> where is the repo which has it?
<inc|freaky> im trying to record something with my microphone but it just doesnt work it doesnt record anything ... i selected the mic as record device ... recording volume is up ... any ideas?
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<konsolebox> another question pls
<konsolebox> do u know how to activate direct rendering?
<konsolebox> i already upgraded xserver-xorg-driver-ati.. done restarting pc and no work yet.. 'glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" = no'
<konsolebox> ummm.. is there a 3d setup?
<god-zero> obontu: look in Marillat's repo
<obontu> what's Marillat's repo?
<nalioth> god-zero: please dont do that
<obontu> why not?
<nalioth> obontu: marillat CAN (and very possibly) wreck you box 
<obontu> ah ok
<obontu> so maybe you can tell me where can i find avidemux?
<nalioth> obontu: you might try to enable "SOURCE" marillat repos and build what you need
<nalioth> obontu: but i strongly recommend AGAINST using marillat binary repos
<obontu> ok i don't want them
<obontu> but i want avidemux
<obontu> i know it's somewhere on synaptic
<god-zero> that's prolly where you had it from before. Many have compiled it from there and posted the binarys here-and-there
<obontu> i don't have it now for some reason
<god-zero> it's not in ubuntu
<obontu> it is
<obontu> i've seen it before
<god-zero> search ubuntu forums.org for it... see what i meen
<obontu> ok
<obontu> ok so maybe you can tell me where does spidermonkey installs to? i need it to compile it, i've d/led it but i need to specify the path but i can't find it
<nalioth> spidermonkey?
<god-zero> ? i'm not sure i wanna know
<obontu> i'm sure
<obontu> java sript or something
<god-zero> if you remember the file name (or most of it) type in cli: locate partial-name-of-file-i-lost
<obontu> cli?
<god-zero> command prompt, lice konsole
<god-zero> like
<arwate> i saw once a kde program that plugged itself into the notification area with the randr options, but can't find anything that describes itself as such a thing in breezy. does anybody know which program i mean?
<god-zero> arwate: krandrtray
<arwate> perfect. thx
<god-zero> np
<helpme> hiya
<god-zero> hi again
<kasim> Hi, I have a slightly OT question: How should I print simple HTML-pages via batch? [Under kubuntu breezy.] 
<seaLne> kasim: if they are simple and you only want the text something like "lynx -dump http://kubuntu.org |lpr"
<helpme> help i am not able to mount windoze partitions
<kasim> they are very simple, and dont even have to be HTML, but some form of rich text. A remote app is also ok. but lynx? I hardly no it and it seems big ... do you have one more hint?
<seaLne> not sure what you mean by lynx being big
<god-zero> helpme: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<nalioth> ubotu: tell helpme about windowsdrives
<kasim> seaLne: i wrote nonsense, forget it. I need text AND some "rich text"
<seaLne> maybe smething with konq and dcop?
<kasim> seaLne: i mixed up tex and lynx (I use links sometimes)
<seaLne> links will do the same as lynx
<nalioth> links2 has graphical capability
<kasim> konq and dcop, i was thinking too, not very simple. in the older days there was a2ps, but that uses netscape
<god-zero> html2text
<kasim> I have a Python app, which needs to create litte paper reciepts (bills). They should be with some rich text attributes like fonts, bold etc.
<kasim> may be konq and dcop is over engeniered. 
<seaLne> you could generate pdfs?
<god-zero> html2ps
<kasim> actually i really dont need PDFs. My app creates some data, which i'd like to print as a sort of bill, but nice looking not text only
<helpme> nalioth: thanks dude....but i have a reiserfs hda6 partition..how to set that in fstab?
<nalioth> helpme: not sure the settins for reiser. see "man fstab" 
<seaLne> kasim: have you thought about just generating postscript?
<kasim> seaLne: Yes in my nightmares
<seaLne> i wrote a shell script that mates ps to print onto forms
<seaLne> s/mates/makes/
<kasim> too difficult
<kasim> Let me phrase it again. I have some (self generated, by own app) little HTML (3.2 good enough) pages, i'd like to print to paper via a (python) batch. thats all
<god-zero> what paper oriented output are you comfortable with? html is paper oriented
<god-zero> is ->isn't
<helpme> i cant mount /dev/hda6 which is reiserfs...plz help me
<nalioth> helpme: have you asked dear uncle google about "mount linux partition" ?
<god-zero> if html is all you want to output I'd html2ps filename|lpr
<kasim> istn html2ps a part of A2PS (A as anything). That needs netscape to convert IMHO, than rather konq and dcop
<inc|freaky> does any1 know how to set mozilla thunderbird as default eMail-application? and im not able to record anything through my microphone, mixer settings are ok. can any1 help me there?
<god-zero> looks to be perl
<god-zero> html2ps depends libwww-perl and the like, but no gecko
<kasim> will check html2ps ...
<nalioth> inc|freaky: system > prefs > preferred application
<kasim> god-zero: seems to work. Great, for some reason i was against html2ps. I was under the impression that it would use Netscape to convert ...
<arwate> I've something odd: The eclipse packages that I downloaded from eclipse.org don't run on breezy. The splash screen just stays on forever. This is a behaviour as I was used to with blackdown jdk, and possibly gcj. But I built the newest sun jdk with make-jpkg and it is active (java -version) and I still have this behaviour. Any ideas? (note that I need specific eclipse versions, so the one in breezy won't satisfy me)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I, too, have a problem. When I held down a key like backspace or any other key for that matter, the cursor repeated that function (r.g: when I held down delete, it erased everything in that line). Now I have to TAP keys repeatedly to get results. What happened?
<inc|freaky> nalioth: thx :)
<god-zero> kasim: glad tohear ot worked
<inc|freaky> nalioth: where do you mean system?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: gnome or kde?
<inc|freaky> kde ;)
<inc|freaky> im on breezy :)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: ask again. i have no clue how to do it in #kde
<kasim> god-zero: thanks a lot. Will stick to html2ps, see how far i get (there is cairo and SVG around the corner ....)
<sadfsdaf> excuse me.. how do i switch from gcc-4.0 to gcc-3.3?
<god-zero> kasim: yes, those are exciting
<nalioth> konsolebox: it's diffecult to answer you if you change your nick right after asking
<helpme> gui apps are not accepting my new root password...but they accept sudo..plz help
<nalioth> konsolebox: in your terminal type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.0" or whichever one you want
<nalioth> helpme: /msg ubotu root
<helpme> nalioth: i didnt get any info:(
<nalioth> helpme: yerkiddinme!
<nalioth> helpme: why do you need a root account?
<helpme> nalioth: coz i need it......is there no way?
<DocTomoe> there is. but there is no need ;) Do it by "sudo passwd root"
<nalioth> helpme: sudo -i wont do what you need?
<nalioth> DocTomoe: he's already enabled a root account and now he can't access it
<god-zero> I think he's refering to the "don't launch gui apps with su/sudo" prob... or the "why doesn't the admin button in kcontrol work" prob
<DocTomoe> how "can't access it" ... forgot the root password? 
<nalioth> helpme: DocTomoe is asking you a question
<konsolebox> nalioth: ummm. i mean when i do gcc --version, the version is not 3.3. how do i switch to a later version? .. it's important for compiling the kernel.. with intel-agp
<nikkia> helpme: the fact of the matter is, kcontrol + others in kubuntu are modified to work with sudo, not the root password, so setting an actual root password will NOT make those things suddenly work with it
<nalioth> konsolebox: i told you how. install using kynaptic the gcc versions you want and see what i told you earlier
<god-zero> helpme: use "kdesu gui-app-to-run-as-root"
<DocTomoe> Hm, I have this strange problem with my sound card configuration under KDE. Anyone willing to help? Problem description: Soundcard works only when I set /dev/dsp to a+rw as root (have to do this after any reboot); kmix does not detect a soundcard afterwards, so the only way to change my volume level is by using a) alsamixer on konsole or b) my headphones. It would be great if i had not to manually change the /dev/dsp attributs and if MAix 
<DocTomoe> he volume settings.
<DocTomoe> s/MAix/kMix/g
<jbasilio> DocTomoe: are you a member of the audio group?
<DocTomoe> jbasilio .. no idea. how can I check that?
<god-zero> DocTomoe: damn good resourcefulness!
<jbasilio> DocTomoe: many ways.  simplest i know of is go to konsole and type groups
<DocTomoe> jbasilio: negative. How do I change this?
<jbasilio> DocTomoe: oh damn!  slam dunk!  :)
<jbasilio> try kuser
<jbasilio> users adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin   (these are the groups i set my users in)
<jbasilio> FWIW
<jbasilio> and i set my default to 'users' instead of <username> ... makes sharing files between users a snap
<konsolebox> nalioth: i want to use gcc-3.3 and kynaptic says it's already installed.. there are also 3.4s and 4.0s and i switched by changing the softlinks.. like gcc->gcc-3.4.. but maybe there's a better way than changing the links.. now i want to switch to 3.3.. should i reinstall 3.3 or remove the other versions?.. or is "export CC=*" enough to tell the compiler to use the 3.3 version?
<god-zero> exportCC will set default compiler 'till next exportCC or reboot
<konsolebox> oic thanks
<nalioth> konsolebox: in your terminal type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" or whatever version you want to use
<DocTomoe> Changing groups will require new login. will be back in 3-4 
<konsolebox> anybody here who had some problems with intel-agp?
<nikkia> yes, its rubbish :)
<tuxfan> sorry i got engrossed in installing kdevelop:).........so is there no other way to get these gui apps to work with my rot password?
<nikkia> i use nvidia's own agpart provided with their drivers
<konsolebox> how bout on ati?
<konsolebox> radeon
<nikkia> intel-agp has a habit of slowing down the graphics after a day or so of uptime, and needing a reboot
<tuxfan> where can i get mplayer, libdvdcss2 etc? i added backports but it says no such file/dir!
<god-zero> I tested breezy against my intel 845gv, only had to edit monitor in xorg.conf
<nikkia> konsolebox: i believe ATI provide their own agpgart too, but i'm not sure
<kasim> ciao and thanks
<DocTomoe> thanks for the help. sound now works fine
<konsolebox> i onced removed intel-agp and once successfully run x with agp and drm loaded but when i installed ati control.. no more again
<konsolebox> what i want to do is to enable the direct rendering.. it must appear in glxinfo.. direct rendering=yes
<konsolebox> but it won't work if i can't load the modules
<tuxfan>  where can i get mplayer, libdvdcss2 etc? i added backports but it says no such file/dir!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxfan about dvd
<konsolebox> do u know a good support channel for ati drivers?
<DocTomoe> tuxfan: have you enabled multiverse and universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tuxfan> ive enabled the extras..but it says couldnt stat source package list??
<tuxfan> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> well, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<DocTomoe> maybe the server is down.
<DocTomoe> The "Dapper Goals" link mentioned in the channel topic is obsolete and points to some kind of conference preparation page. It should be removed. 
<os2mac> I have a question about the Kubuntu live release...
<DocTomoe> os2mac ... just ask
<os2mac> is there a way to save my configuation?
<os2mac> I.E. everytime I boot up I have to go install ndiswrapper and configure my nick....
<os2mac> i would like to be able to save the configuration to my thumbdrive.
<DocTomoe> os2mac: you should be able to write a shell script for this and write it on a disk. If you need it, execute it.
<os2mac> I was able to write a script to configure the nic... but there are other settings I want saved as well. 
<os2mac> and how do you add a package from the prompt?
<DocTomoe> os2mac: user settings or system settings?
<os2mac> both.
<os2mac> but mostly user settings..... theme, book marks etc.
<DocTomoe> you could save the /home/ubuntu directory to your thumb and recopy it when needed or started up.
<os2mac> there is an application in another distro that does this.... (Kanotix) but I don't like their hardware recognition (or lack there of) 
<os2mac> want distro is Ubuntu based on?
<nalioth> os2mac: debian
<os2mac> thanks.
<os2mac> so I wonder if it would be possible to port this functionality into Kubuntu?
<os2mac> but I am sure it's beyond my abilities.
<os2mac>  you there?
<god-zero> who?
<insanekane> god-zero: have you installed build-essential on breezy ?
<insanekane> has anyone successfully installed build-essential on breezy ?
<nalioth> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> oh hmm ...
<insanekane> nalioth: could you check the version of cpp that you have on your system ?
<insanekane> i have some error trying to install 4ubuntu8
<god-zero> insanekane: not on right now.. this install is only a few days old
<insanekane> k
<nalioth> insanekane: 4.0.2
<god-zero> ih, it is installed (when'd i do that?)
<god-zero> oh
<insanekane> nalioth: could you post the entire string ?? its funny that you have 4.0.2 ... are you using the standard repositories ?
<os2mac> just checking to see if my wlan0 was configured ....
<god-zero> 4.0.2 20050808
<os2mac> I modified my script to use apt-get.
<insanekane> i get an error trying to install cpp-4.0_4.0.1-4ubuntu8_i386.deb :///
<Leshrac> !tell leshrac about wine
<insanekane> god-zero: please tell me the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list ... :)
<god-zero> k
<insanekane> i have all of breezy (main, restricted, universe and multiverse) and the kde3.5 beta
<nalioth> insanekane: standard repos from 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell insanekane about sources
<nalioth> insanekane: the kde repos have nothing to do with it
<nalioth> insanekane: neither do backports
<god-zero> http://pastebin.com/379546
<Leshrac> how can I check what version of kde am I running?
<god-zero> help | about kde
<god-zero> insanekane: int's in main development
<Leshrac> thanks
<Floker> hey whazzup
<Floker> oh, i know, its 5oclock or so in usa =) np,
<Leshrac> 14:37 in spain, so really no problem
<Hobbsee> 10.38pm in australia
<nalioth> Floker: 5am? you must be on the left coast
<Floker> i'm in europe
<Floker> its 14:38 over here
<god-zero> I've never heard it called the left coast
<Floker> lol
<Leshrac> btw, there's something I don't understand, if I type sudo -s it gets me to root, if I type sudo su, it does too, but if I enter solely "su" my password does not work
<Floker> sounds kool
<Floker> Leshrac: only the superuser can log on as superuser?
<Floker> hehe, weird but thats it i think
<Floker> (i dont live at any coast actually)
<nalioth> Floker: it's 5am or so in california,oregon, and washington states
<nalioth> the rest of the US has been out of bed for hours
<Floker> kde says in LA its 5am
<god-zero> well, it is saturday... more than 1 or 2 hangovers I'd suspect
<Floker> and <heroic>i belive in kde</heroic>
<Floker> hehe
<nalioth> Floker: it is correct, the rest of the USA is ahead of that time, tho
<nalioth> it's 0745 here in Houston
<Floker> i cannot imagine to live in a country with more than one timezone
<nalioth> Floker: we only have 4. Texas has 2
<Floker> especially if you live near a timezone border
<Floker> now thats cool =)
<Floker> you speak of tx like its a different country ;)
<Floker> in germany we do that with bavaria. 'cus they speak kinda weird
<god-zero> that's what we say about tx too
<Floker> hehe
<nalioth> Floker: we'd like to be
<nalioth> bayern ist scherne
<Kamping_Kaiser> Floker: lol. only one timezone
<Floker> yeah bavaria would like that too, thay have a party called the "bayern parei". they say smt like "if we were a sole country we had 10% less unemployed" they're kinda funny
<DocTomoe> Bayern is also the only place in germany where you can have your own nationality ... "Bayerische Staatsbrgerschaft". There even is something like a bavarian passport (tought I have nebver actually known someone who had it.
<Floker> for real?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. you krouts are hilarious
<Floker> lol
<insanekane> nalioth: i do know abt the standard breezy repos ... thing is, it causes an error for me :/
<DocTomoe> jupp. I studies in Munich, I actually was asked if I had the german or the bavarian nationality
<nalioth> Floker: Ich wohnte in Nuremburg fr 6 Jahre.
<Floker> cool
<DocTomoe> studied. 
<nalioth> insanekane: give it a couple of weeks
<insanekane> nalioth: all i have are breezy (main, restricted, universe and multiverse)
<nalioth> insanekane: breezy is still in developement
<insanekane> nalioth: right .. so you didnt install build-essential from the repos ?
<nalioth> insanekane: they carried over from my hoary install
<insanekane> nalioth: ah right :/
<Floker> nalioth: have you ever been at the "nordschleife"?
<god-zero> mine didn't carry over.. virgin install
<nalioth> Floker: i cant remember enough deutch to save my life
<god-zero> insanekane:  what error
<nalioth> Floker: was ist nordschleife?
<Floker> nordschleife = race-circuit
<Floker> the coolest one all over the world
<DocTomoe> oh, they do installations, too? I tought they were into flight, spaceflight and entertainment ...
<insanekane> god-zero: the error is 
<Floker> http://www.nuerburgring.de/typo3temp/e12f2c37c4.jpg
<insanekane> god-zero: the error, i have pasted as a private message to you ... so that i shouldn't paste to the channel
<nalioth> Floker: sorry that is one thing i missed while there
<god-zero> I see. ouch looks like a bad download
<god-zero> purge it
<nalioth> Floker: i mainly saw things over 300 years old
<Floker> i have never been there too =)
<Floker> what we call culture =)
* nalioth had enough auto racing on the autobahn
<Floker> the autobahn is one of the few thinks, germany can be proud about
<DocTomoe> The autobahn is great, if you drive Audi, BMW or Mercedes. With my Mazda, it kinda sucks.
<gdh> You don't think lederhosen should be cherished? :)
<Floker> but after the latest elections, it looks like there is gonna be a general speedlimit :(
* nalioth had a BMW
<Floker> lederhosen = bavaria != germany
<gdh> Ah OK :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<DocTomoe> floker, we will see about it. currently, we do not even know who exactly won that election. 
<Floker> :)
<god-zero> Floker: noooooo!
<gdh> Just a 'view from the outside' :)
<Floker> the german elections were quite weird
<Floker> you us guys could have watched it on cnn
<Floker> =)
<god-zero> I tried, but it made no sence
<gdh> More weird then the US elections because most of the electorate could at least tie their shoelaces without drooling :)
<Floker> i've held a speech about the us-elections on my school
<DocTomoe> more weird, because everyone won and loosed. simultanly.
<Floker> i know what went wrong
* gdh spreads international love and harmony :)
<Floker> over here, the major parties have a difference of 3 seats in the parliament
<Floker> they reign proportionally to their votes.
<Floker> and there will be a ballot about the furure chancelor. that the most weird thing.
<DocTomoe> well, the weird thing is that it is probable that none of the prospected chancellor-candidates actually well be elected. Boy, it *was* easy when there were just 4 parties to worry about ;)
<Floker> the fifth one is funny, nobody exept of 12% (or so) of the voters want them =)
<Floker> (for those who dont know: its a SORT OF socialism party)
* Floker is playing "Robber Man" by Barrington Levy on RightOnScales
<inc|freaky> nalioth: what kind of bot is ubotu?
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> one written to answer the most common questions?
<sedeki> best program viewing images?
<Floker> gwenview
<nalioth> inc|freaky: a bloot-bot
<nalioth> sedeki: there are dozens of image viewers
<nalioth> sedeki: feh is a good one
<inc|freaky> nalioth: ah, i should know perl if i want to run one right?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i  believe it's a python bot
<inc|freaky> ah, then i should know python?
<sedeki> i've installed xfce, and i wonder why it hasn't set a handler for images.
<nalioth> inc|freaky: not really
<nalioth> sedeki: there are dozens of image viewers for x, for console, for kde, gnome, xfce, etc
<nalioth> everyone loves their pR0N
<sedeki> nalioth i bet.
<inc|freaky> nalioth: could i run one even i dont know python? 
<inc|freaky> nalioth: can it use mysql as db?
<sedeki> you know any ones for xfce?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: you can run one easily
<inc|freaky> nalioth: ok thx :D
<nalioth> sedeki: xv feh
<littlepaul> ping amu
<inc|freaky> nalioth: do you think its safe updating kde to 3.5 beta1?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: hmm "beta"
<Hobbsee> yes
<inc|freaky> will 3.5 be released into breezy?
<Hobbsee> no, it was too late for feature freeze
<Hobbsee> it'll be in backports, apparently
<nalioth> inc|freaky: it will be in backports, i'm sure
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5 beta seems more stable than 3.4.x
<inc|freaky> im currently using 3.4.2
<Hobbsee> it's at least as stable than that, if not more so...and it has some nice new features
<inc|freaky> awkay ill update ;D
<inc|freaky> *upgrade
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> you'll need to reboot, or kill all x and restart it...
<Hobbsee> reboot is generally the way to go
<god-zero> is there gunna be a beta 2?
<Hobbsee> for kde? got no idea, havent checked the kde site
<Hobbsee> couldnt find a roadmap there for some reason - i'm sure i've seen it somewhere
<DocTomoe> I think users should be discouraged from using adept. adept's developers are willing to sacrifice system stability because warnings are too obstrusive (see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112819)
<DocTomoe> [yes, the reporter is me] 
<kozz> Hobbsee: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-release-plan.html
<Hobbsee> kozz: thanks, i'm sure that wasnt there when i looked before :P
<Hobbsee> kozz: i'm sure it....vanished...for a while...
<god-zero> DocTomoe: ouch kozz : thanks
<Hobbsee> nice...so we can upgrade to breezy, and then get beta 2
<apokryphos> DocTomoe: I actually agree with you -- it pobably should have one
<Hobbsee> very nice
<apokryphos> DocTomoe: the synaptic one works quite well, I think.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hi
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey man, how's it going :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, fine thanks, you?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: really well, thanks; in university now :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, finally? or...? I am into plumber world now
<apokryphos> nice; how's it going so far?
<kozz> Hobbsee: heh, maybe ;)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, slowly forward, but heavy work
<Hobbsee> *raises eyebrows* so there's a kde 3.4.3 release a few days before the beta 2 of kde 3.5?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: good money? ;-)
<Hobbsee> what would be the point in that?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, no not yet, internship
<apokryphos> ah yeah
<Lord_Athur> hi every one
<ztonzy> apokryphos, wont be happening until in 1-2 years 
<apokryphos> ouch; quite some time :)
<apokryphos> it'll be worth it 
<ztonzy> hopefully...loads of works then
<ztonzy> tired of the unemployment
<apokryphos> yeah
<havoc> nalioth: where in the world are you?
<peter_> hey folks
<havoc> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<peter_> anyone got an idea why i don't get the nice splash screen during boot?
<DocTomoe> peter_: maybe you disabled it in kcontrol?
<peter_> i have "quiet splash" on my kernel boot command line?
<peter_> no i did not disable it...
<nalioth> havoc: i'm in Houston, Tx
<peter_> on my laptop it displays beautifully ... on this comp it does not show at all... *sigh*
<DocTomoe> peter_: boot splash or kde splash?
<havoc> nalioth: ah, was just curious based on your hours here
<peter_> boot splash
<DocTomoe> does your kernel have framebuffer support?
<nalioth> havoc: my hours here are as eclectic as I am
<peter_> umm.. i'm not sure.. i use the standard linux-image that came with the 5.10 installation...
<havoc> yeah, I've noticed :)
<DocTomoe> peter_: I have breezy running on 4 machines - and a bootsplash on no one. where those "real" installations or upgrades from hoary?
<peter_> on the laptop i did an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'... the same on my other comp
<peter_> it's pretty weird that the same operation results in quite different behaviour :-)
<DocTomoe> hm, I am just looking at my grub menu.lst ... there is a reference to some splash screen, but I actually never have seen one... 
<peter_> it looks nice actually ;-) 
* peter___ switched to xchat
<insanekane> DocTomoe: maybe your fb settings are whack
<peter___> how do one set the fb settings then?
<insanekane> peter___: try fiddling with the vga setting in the grub line i guess
<peter___> been there done that... the only thing that changes seems to be the text size...
<inc|freaky> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<inc|freaky> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<inc|freaky> how can i fix this? i did ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3 
<peter___> did you build qt with --enable-threads?
<inc|freaky> i didnt compile it myself i used the package
<nalioth> inc|freaky: you need the qt dev libraries
<inc|freaky> ah awkay thought i have them
<DocTomoe> insanekane ... peter also has this problem. be are all using the standard kernel :)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: perhaps you're missing one or two
<inc|freaky> whats the package called?
<DocTomoe> inc@freaky: sudo apt-get install kdesdk
<insanekane> DocTomoe, peter___ : see, there may be problems concerning the fb of your video card ... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplash
<inc|freaky> thankyou :D
<peter___> thanx... i have a ATI radeon 9800 XT... maybe that is not supported?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: synaptic or kynaptic?
<inc|freaky> im using apt-get
<inc|freaky> and im running breezy so, adept ;D
<insanekane> peter___: ah, now comes the point :) I read about problems with radeon :)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: fire up *ynaptic and search for libqt
<nalioth> inc|freaky: check off the -dev siblings to your isntalled ones
<inc|freaky> thememoodin.h:20:25: error: themeengine.h: No such file or directory
<inc|freaky> did anyone happen to get mooding installed?
<inc|freaky> nalioth: thx i got it it was kdesdk ;)
<inc|freaky> but im using kde3.5 beta1 and now i have the kde4 libs installed
<insanekane> peter___: check this thread (don't know if it will be useful though) http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20050927.165405.992e468d.en.html
<cyne> how do i edit my repositories for kynaptic?
<peter___> yup! the usplash is definitely what's installed on my laptop... i wonder how it got in there? ;-)
<peter___> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=433&slide=2
<cyne> anyone?
<nalioth> cyne: "anyone" is nonproductive
<cyne> nalioth: please sir, will you tell me how to add a repository to kynaptic?
<havoc> cyne: options -> repostitories ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cyne about repos
<mr_owen> hi
<mr_owen> i need serious help with my kubuntu
<peter___> cyne: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyne> uboto: tell me about repositories
<cyne> ok thanks peter___ 
<peter___> de nada
<mr_owen> i need help installing a wifi card on my laptop :(
<havoc> mr_owen: please be very specific when stating your problem
<havoc> mr_owen: like type of wifi card, version of ubuntu, etc...
<mr_owen> kubuntu
<mr_owen> 5.04
<mr_owen> belkin g54 7010 card
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Tonio-> has anyone tried the j2re plugin in multiverse ?
<havoc> ubotu: tell mr_owen about wifi
<Tonio-> it craches firefox and doesn't work in konqueror for me
<havoc> mr_owen: look at what ubotu sent you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tonio- about javadeb
<nalioth> Tonio-: there is no java in multiverse
<inc|freaky> is there a way i can get the libs for kde3.5 as im using it?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i dont understand
<mr_owen> havoc: i need to setup the card
<Tonio-> nalioth: what are those packages in multiverse ?
<mr_owen> it doesn't recognize the hardware i think
<sedeki> mr_owen does your card have official support?
<nalioth> Tonio-: what packages? Sun Java is illegal to redistribute
<mr_owen> i don't think so
<inc|freaky> nalioth: kdelibs4-dev - development files for the KDE core libraries <-- what does the 4 mean?
<Tonio-> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<sedeki> either in kernel or from manicaturer
<Tonio-> in multiverse
<mr_owen> i allready found i have to do something with wrapper but i don't understand it
<sedeki> mr_owen use wrapper as a last option
<sedeki> try finding native drivers
<os2mac> mr owen I use ndiswrapper 
<nalioth> inc|freaky: it's for kde4?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i have no idea
<os2mac> sedeki are you aware of native broadcom drivers?
<sedeki> i found drivers for my acx1xx chipset.
<inc|freaky> strange things happening again
<sedeki> and everybody kept telling me about ndiswrapper
<os2mac> I am using ndiswrappe with bcmwl5.inf and it works fine.
<sedeki> i'm just saying, use it as a last option.
<os2mac> Mr Owen do you know the name of the driver for your NIC in windows?
<mr_owen> ehm
<mr_owen> yes
<os2mac> what is it?
<mr_owen> F5D7010-v2.4.5UK
<os2mac> would that the name of of the .inf file?
<mr_owen> ow
<mr_owen> no
<mr_owen> of the package file
<mr_owen> like when you download it
<mr_owen> that's not what you want probably
<os2mac> what is the name of the windows .inf file when you useit under windows
<mr_owen> i don't know
<mr_owen> unless you know where i can find it on the windows drive
<os2mac> are you using the live CD or dual booting?
<mr_owen> dual booting
<mr_owen> but grub messed up and i can't boot windows anymore
<os2mac> what kind of laptop?/
<os2mac> or computer.
<mr_owen> but i can acces the partition with windows on it becoz its fat32
<mr_owen> acer 1350
<mr_owen> and the belkin card is installed on windows
<os2mac> ok hang on a sec...
<mr_owen> so if you know the location of that driver i can look it up
<os2mac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<cyne> i have this page: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb but when i start kynzptic i get "malformed line" with this line in the /etc/apt/sources.list : deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary 
<os2mac> that shows you how to setup NDISwrapper
<os2mac> but not now to configure the wlan0 afterward. and assumes you know the driver name
<os2mac> but you should be able to find that on the manufacturers website.
<os2mac> and you need to find it on the HDD
<mr_owen> ok
<mr_owen> i will look into that leeter when i'm at home
<mr_owen> do you also know how i can configure grub
<os2mac> nope never used it.
<mr_owen> coz it won' let me choose between linux and windows
<os2mac> I am on a live CD on my laptop with xp installed.
<mr_owen> hm
<mr_owen> well
<mr_owen> i found the inf file
<mr_owen> could you please go step by step with me
<mr_owen> coz i really don't know what to do
<mr_owen> and i really need to get this card working
<cyne> forget that i worked it out
<cyne> :P
<os2mac> mr_owen check your PM's
<MachineScrew> any one know what the latest version of usplash is
<inc|freaky> does any1 know where i can download a bloot bot?
<sladen> MachineScrew: apt-cache show usplash  
<sladen> MachineScrew: apt-cache show usplash  | grep Version:
<MachineScrew> sladen: so 0.1-18
<cyne> who is it here that wanted to run visual basic?
<cyne> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=94
<MachineScrew> after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<MachineScrew> i get this cpio: ./usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: No such file or directory
<MachineScrew> but it is there
<sladen> MachineScrew: try  dpkg-divert --auto usplash-artwork.so
<sladen> although I think that has just been backed out.  apt-get upgrade and try again
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> sladen: I found the there where invalid links pointing to things that where not there and I fixe them
<MachineScrew> no I don't get the error
<_stefan> yow, question, How can I install kubuntu from harddisk from an iso-file,
<_stefan> I know you can burn it and so on ... normaly I do it this way
<_stefan> but on my old pc it doesn't work with cd's
<insanekane> _stefan: you can use VMWare, bochs, etc for it
<insanekane> _stefan: but you need an existing OS for it to work
<_stefan> can't you boot from the iso?
<_stefan> isn't that an easier way
<insanekane> _stefan: thats what VMWare etc does ... they boot from the ISO
<_stefan> yes, but than you have to install these programs
<_stefan> I don't want to spent time with installing such applications
<insanekane> indeed, in order for a piece of software to work, you need to install it
<_stefan> I want to just boot, so make some option in grub that I can boot from an iso
<insanekane> _stefan: oh well, then burn on a CDROM/DVD/CDRW/DVD-RW etc etc
<_stefan> I've ever seen it before online, but I can't find it anymore
<juanfe> hello all
<insanekane> _stefan: yes, the GRUB project is probably looking for help ... why don't you help them out by creating something like what you are asking ?
<_stefan> it was something with loop etc..
<u19809> what is the state of suspend2 in hoary ?
<insanekane> _stefan: you are probably talking abt cloop files ?
<juanfe> what's the last stable version of Ubuntu distribution, Hoary or Breezy??
<_stefan> I've done it ever before, booting from an iso on harddisk
<hydrogen> hoary is stable right now
<u19809> afaik breezy is still beta ?
<_stefan> so I can install
<hydrogen> breezy is quite stable however
<_stefan> btw I'm using kubuntu breezy now, it's cute and good for now, better than the hoary (if you know how to configure to get how you want it)
<juanfe> I think breezy is the official ubuntu in October
<juanfe> no?
<insanekane> juanfe: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> 13th
<_stefan> thx 2 u, I know how to find my problem, looking in google after how to boot from iso in grub
<juanfe> how update to breezy when breezy went stable? is automatic the update from hoary to breezy or I have to change the repositories?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Juerd: you have to change them
<Kamping_Kaiser> * juanfe
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have to change them
<juanfe> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> you change 'hoary' to 'breezy'
<Kamping_Kaiser> then update like normal :)
<juanfe> from synaptic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you want. i use apt- myself
<MachineScrew> yes it worked
<_stefan> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch05s01.html.en#boot-initrd this was what I was looking for (and used before)
<MachineScrew> there was a link in /usr/lib/uspalsh/ubuntu-default.so /etc/alternitives/ubuntu-default.so /usr/share/usplash/ubuntu-default.so
<MachineScrew> the resulting ubuntu-default.so wasn't there but it was in /usr/lib/usplash so I copied them to /usr/share/usplash/
<MachineScrew> and edited the link in /etc/alternitives/ to point to kubuntu-splash.so
<MachineScrew> so there it is
<vitriol> kde is freezing when i try to log in. i have an ati 200m vid card and it freezes when i use ati or vesa driver with dri off or on
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: are you here
<vitriol> any ideas?
<MachineScrew> vitriol: not here
<MachineScrew> vitriol: are you using the frame buffer
<vitriol> MachineScrew: i don't think so
<vitriol> MachineScrew: how do i know for sure that i'm not using frame buffer?
<vitriol> the video card is really new and i'm not suprised that it's freezing like this
<vitriol> :\
<MachineScrew> vitriol: your logs or look in the config in /etc/X11/xorg.con
<MachineScrew> f
<MachineScrew> oops
<vitriol> thats a thought :)
* vitriol checks
<MachineScrew> vitriol: what kind of ATI card is it
<konsolebox> excuse me .. where do i get the X11R6 libs and modules? package name?
<jsubl2> vitriol: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vitriol> binary driver?
<MachineScrew> vitriol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI 
<jsubl2> has info on installing the ati drivers
<vitriol> ah
<vitriol> guess i could try that
<vitriol> i get sick of those ati drivers though
<jsubl2> that link links to the one MachineScrew  posted
<vitriol> they're so flaky 
<MachineScrew> vitriol: ya that is your best bet
<vitriol> alrighty
<vitriol> i'll try that...if it doesn't work i'll just try using breezy
<jsubl2> well i have nvidia so that is the best i can do for you vitriol 
<vitriol> jsubl2: you're lucky to have your nvidia ;)
<MachineScrew> vitriol: i have a ATI IGP 340M
<jsubl2> vitriol: it is a must.. i would not buy most of the laptops on the market today because they are ati graphics
<konsolebox> i need libdri.a, libdrm.a, libGLcore.a and libglx.a
<MachineScrew> its a laptop
<jsubl2> vitriol: a year ago i sold a laptop cheap to get a way from ati
<MachineScrew> konsolebox: can you get into kynaptic ?
<vitriol> MachineScrew: the ati cards are physically great cards
<vitriol> can't argue with that
<konsolebox> no prob why?
<vitriol> but their linux driver support....
<vitriol> yuck
<jsubl2> vitriol: if you have trouble getting it up far enough to do the howto you might be able to change the  driver from ati to vesa in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vitriol> jsubl2: it freezes on vesa too
<MachineScrew> konsolebox: you can search for what you need there
<MachineScrew> graphicly
<vitriol> i can use elinks + gpm tho to look at the wiki
<jsubl2> wow.. well good luck.. tried http://ubuntuforums.org
<konsolebox> i don't know the package name.. "i use apt-cache search ."
<MachineScrew> ya
<konsolebox> wait
<_polux> hi
<MachineScrew> konsolebox: you don't need to just look for xorg
<_polux> is there a way in kubuntu-desktop to get information of available updates in the system tray like in the ubuntu gnome desktop ?
<jsubl2> vitriol: you on hoary or breezy
<MachineScrew> _polux: ya I want the same
<MachineScrew> in system there is system update wizard 
<MachineScrew> but won't show up in the systray
<_polux> in kde ?
<MachineScrew> ya
<jsubl2> vitriol: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65276
<MachineScrew> K --> System --> System Update Wizard
<_polux> ok
<MachineScrew> it is called adept
<MachineScrew> but that is the only thing I know
<MachineScrew> I would also like it in the systray
<kurt> anyone know if there is newer version of game available somewhere for kubuntu?
<kurt> I mean gaim. :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.5 is in breezy
<MachineScrew> why not kopete
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if kubuntu likes it htough (bei9ng gtk)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *though *being
<kurt> it works just fine as long as you gtk installed.  I just need meanwhile support and I installed the meanwhile libraries but they won't work with the old versin of gaim in ubuntu.
* Kamping_Kaiser counts down to breezy stable... 11 days to go :o 
<insanekane> Kamping_Kaiser: only 11 days ? so many things to fix :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :S its getting intence for the devs im sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had a few bugs i cant report because i cant remember my bugzilla pwd, and tis on the other pc (which is broken)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not show stoppers, but still irritations
<kurt> would a package from breezy work in hoary?
<chavo> I upgraded to breezy when the preview came out, but haven't dist-upgraded since
<MachineScrew> you would have dependency problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> it may need some poking, butit should. check if its in backports kurt. just remember to be very carefull with them
<crtr> how to open .ram ?
<kurt> crtr: probably real player
<kurt> or helix
<mustafu> I dist-upgraded today and found on the next boot that the splash bootup screen disappeared....anyone have similar trouble?
<aitor> hola
<lenwe> I all ..
<lenwe> Is there french guy here ?
<Nightie> Hello, is there any difference between "installing breezy preview and update it daily" and "wait for the final release"?
<Nightie> Hello, is there any difference between "installing breezy preview and update it daily" and "wait for the final release"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not realy no,and dont repeat questions
<Nightie> sorry for double question
<konsolebox> please.. i stil cant find the package.. (for /usr/X11R6/lib/modules)
<lenwe> Has someone test LTSP with breezy ?
<Nightie> is kcontrol working in administrator mode now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lenwe: i have played with it, but didnt get very far
<Kamping_Kaiser> because i was doing tftp, not pxe
<lenwe> I try LTSP package of breezy and have some probleme ...
<lenwe> I use pxe, and A thinclient boot very slow ...
<mustafu> nightie: updating is great for instant gratification
<Kamping_Kaiser> konsolebox: check you have xserver-xorg-* installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> but what you need exactly depends on whats missing
<Nightie> what does mustafu mean?
<konsolebox> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure Nightie :O
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tm_T> hullo
<jsubl2> hola
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Tm_T> kaiser o/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you got any idea what the time is here :S
<jsubl2> where is here
<Kamping_Kaiser> here is central australia
<jsubl2> 2:14 am
<nalioth> here we go again
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.44
<Kamping_Kaiser> if my clocks right
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nalioth
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all. "time is an illusion: lunchtime doubly so"
<Phily> hello anyone in here
<nalioth> yes
<Lord_Athur> hi+
<Phily> sure is quiet
<nalioth> Phily: thought you had a question or something
<Phily> nope just taking a break from mowing the lawn
<nalioth> Phily: if you buy sheep, you wont have to do that
<Phily> nalioth: well with my 2 boys I better get a cow free milk and short grass!
<nalioth> the manure from a cow is unsightly
<nalioth> go for the happy medium....goats!
<Phily> nalioth: maybe I could train the cow
<nalioth> that'd be something to see
<Ubel> quie again
<Ubel> quiet again
<gdh> Too quiet - pretty soon I'll start to hear the voices in my head again.
<Ubel> gdh: quiet please, my voices are trying to say something
<gdh> :)
<Ubel> how are you gdh?
<gdh> My head still hurts. I wish it would stop. It wouldn't bother me if it was sore due to injury or drink.. has just been a yucky cold / flu thing I've had for a week :(
<nalioth> gdh: whiskey
<gdh> there's no lack of that around here, for sure :)
<gdh> "a bloke on IRC told me to drink it!"
<gdh> that beats 'the voices told me to!"
<nalioth> whiskey silences the voices
<Ubel> heheehee
<helpme> i installed opera....cant find it in kmenu!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell helpme about smeg
<Ubel> ubotu!
<helpme> nalioth: im using kubuntu, nit ubuntu
<helpme> wait a min..kappfinder found it:)
<nalioth> helpme: kde has a built in menu editor
<helpme> i installed opera via synaptic (it was deb but not ubuntu deb i guess)....it wont load....in terminal it says error while loading shared libraries: libs tdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalioth> helpme: read the opera site for dependencies
<helpme> theres nothing there....i didnt download it from there...i added  an opera deb repo and installed via synaptic
<nalioth> helpme: ooooh
<nalioth> not good
<nalioth> get the deb from opera.com
<helpme> but since its deb it should work....
<helpme> there are 2 debs on opera site..one for ubuntu...another a debian package....
<stupendo5> Hey, everyone. what should I see in /usr/src/linux/include? Supposedly there's supposed to be linux, asm, and net directories, but the only directory I see is linux. I see asm and net, but they don't appear to be directories.
<nalioth> helpme: use the ubuntu deb (k)ubuntu is the same animal
<helpme> i see
<helpme> stupendo5: do show hidden files in konq...then maybe?
<stupendo5> I'm using the terminal, does that change anything?
<nalioth> helpme: show hidden files for what?
<nalioth> stupendo5: not a thing
<helpme> stupendo5: ls -a
<helpme> ??
<kinfo> what?
<helpme> this is a quiet channel:)
<stupendo5> what are the ones in red?
<stupendo5> when I do ls -a, I get linux and config in blue, and the rest in red
<helpme> red ones? hmm...on my kubuntu....i see a tar.gz file in red
<nalioth> stupendo5: some are directories, some are executables
<stupendo5> ok, I know linux is a directory, so probably config is too. The others must be executables.
<stupendo5> here's a pic of what I have: http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usrsrclinuxinclude6mi.png
<stupendo5> is that normal?
<nalioth> stupendo5: looks ok to me
<stupendo5> ok
<stupendo5> I'm having some trouble installing vmware tools, so I was just checking
<stupendo5> vmware tools says that something is apparently missing
<nalioth> vmware is a pita, try qemu
<stupendo5> http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vmwaretoolserror4pg.png
<nalioth> i know what it is telling you
<nalioth> vmware sucks
<chavo> stupendo5, did you apt-get install linux-headers
<stupendo5> yes
<stupendo5> I have a pic above of my headers directory
<chavo> stupendo5, linux-headers are installed in /usr/src/linux-headers-'kerner-version'
<stupendo5> my past experience with qemu hasn't been that great. Mainly because at the time I didn't want to spend a lot of time on it. And it wasn't as easy as virtual pc or vmware.
<stupendo5> right
<stupendo5> chavo, I made a smlnk to linux
<chavo> stupendo5, no need for that
<stupendo5> but even if I point vmware tools setup to the correct dir, it gives the same message
<chavo> stupendo5, the path is /usr/src/linux
<chavo> you don't want the include at the end
<stupendo5> the setup supposedly is looking for that. It's the default. I didn't add that
<gdh> I use vmware on kubuntu. I have no /usr/src/linux dir. vmware-config.pl looks in /lib/modules/<KERNELNAME>/build .. which is a symlink to the real directory containing the headers... e.g.
<Phily> Does anyone know hoe t set the rubber band option in kde 3.4.2 or is this a patch
<gdh> ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/
<gdh> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     35 Sep 23 19:51 build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686
<stupendo5> I using vmware on windows xp with kubuntu as the guest os. I'm trying to isntall only vmware tools on kubuntu so that I can access the shared folders
<chavo> Phily, it's a patch that kubuntu added, I'm not sure if you can turn it off
<Phily> chavo: it is not active on my system hoary
<Phily> chavo: so this is a breezy feature
<chavo> Phily, I think it's in 3.5 only
<gdh> stupendo5: OK, I have never done it that way round. However, there is no need for the vmware tools .. network your windows host and linux instance together as if they were 2 standalone computers
<gdh> stupendo5: get linux to connect to a share on your windows PC.. or get windows to connect to a Samba share...
<stupendo5> ok
<stupendo5> I'll try that
<stupendo5> I'll have to change the network setting
<Phily> chavo: is 3.5 stable 
<Phily> chavo:  is it worth the upgarde
<chavo> Phily, it is for me, but I don't use the packages
<Phily> Chambers-:  youve compiled it?
<Phily> can i run both kde version
<whoiam> anybody know how can I install qt dev. packages (I want to run make xconfig)
<nalioth> whoiam: use kynaptic and install the -dev pkgs for the libqt pkgs you have now (search for libqt)
<kozz> do someone know where the manpages for OpenGL is located, in which package?
<matty_> hi
<matty_> i need some help 
<matty_> i want to make my laptop dual boot with windows xp and kubuntu
<matty_> how should i do this ? 
<kkathman> good day all :)
<nalioth> mr_owen: there is a nice article on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> kkathman: hoj!
<orace|> hey guys
<orace|> configuring my touchpad using ksynaptic (kcontrol) doesn't affect the touchpad at all
<orace|> the settings are saved, but the touchpad behaves the same
<orace|> I remember I had to add something to the inputdevice section in my xorg.conf, but I don't remember what
<orace|> anyone got a clue?
<Tm_T> kkathman: what's up old pal
<ubuntu> hi
<kUbel> heeeeeeeeeellllllllllo
<kkathman> hey Tm_T   wassup :)
<kkathman> sorry got busy with something
<kkathman> Tm_T:  have you upgraded to breezy yet?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yup
<Tm_T> kkathman: was total mess
<Tm_T> but now, working almost perfectly
<kkathman> oh really?
<Tm_T> only lack of working nvidia
<Tm_T> yup
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> hmm guess I
<kkathman> had better not go yet then
<Tm_T> why not
<kkathman> they seem to be very slow getting this release out ..or maybe thats just my perceptio
<Tm_T> I bet it's just my configuration etc
<kkathman> perception
<kkathman> probably better to wait till the official release I gues
<Tm_T> I had so much own setups that breezy messed it, was "fun" fixing it
<kkathman> dang my keyboard is SOOO bad...gotta get a new one
<kUbel> kkathman:  I will write for you
<Tm_T> kkathman: recommend logitech ultrax flat :)
<_sim> hi
<kUbel> hum
<Logi> good evening
<kUbel> hello Logi
<kUbel> ea Blessaur jafnvel
<Logi> kUbel: sll (not on UTF-8...)
<kUbel> that's allright - I think we should write in english :)
<Logi> yeah
<Logi> kUbel: btw, do we have a local [k] ubuntu mirror?
<kUbel> rhnet.hi.is
<Logi> of course...
<kUbel> :)
* Logi cancels his download
<kUbel> stupid question - is kubuntu your first linux distro?
<kUbel> or do you have expirence with Linux before?
<kUbel> your url sounds familiar
<Logi> I've been on debian for... 10 years?
<kUbel> I think I have seen you on some mailing lists - don't remember which ones
<Logi> kUbel: I don't run klaki, my good friend Bjarni does
<kUbel> kde-isl?
<Logi> kUbel: kde translation?
<kUbel> ah yes
<kUbel> I used to follow that one
<Logi> yeah, I was the leader and most active translator for a while - now I've got a life and a real job :)
<kUbel> hehehe
<kUbel> I tried the ICelandic translation yesterday
<kUbel> It's ok - you and the rest of the group have done alot more than I thought you would have done
<kUbel> but it still has few things like "loka setu" which makes me giggle :)
<Logi> yeah.. well.. some times there just isn't a good way out
<kUbel> excatly I don't know what would sound better
<mr_owen> hi
<kUbel> hello mr_owen 
<Logi> and I'm not really to thank or blame for anything recent (although I think I did the loka setu one ages ago), Rikki is the main man now
<mr_owen> i want to make a dualboot with kubuntu and windows xp on my laptop
<mr_owen> how should i do this ? 
<kUbel> Logi:  I am just saying that it's funny - but it's maybe because I am not used to Icelandic on computers. Maybe english computer words sounds strange to normal english users as well?
<Logi> kUbel: btw, I'd like to buy a wireless ethernet card which is supported by linux/amd64, preferably something I could just go out and buy right away. Live close to Tolvulistinn :) Ideas?
<`Nomad> Hi.. Does anyone know why I get this error lately at the end of the apt-get process?
<`Nomad> sh: dzhandle: command not found
<`Nomad> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'dzhandle restart-pending-instances'
<`Nomad> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<Logi> kUbel: I think they do..
<kUbel> Logi: I am not sure - pcmcia?  Everything I have tried has always worked but I haven't tried any of those USB things
<`Nomad> mr_owen, did you partition your disk in 2 parts already?
<mr_owen> yes
<mr_owen> but 
<mr_owen> i dont know what the partitions should be
<mr_owen> i made a boot partition
<`Nomad> install windows first on the one partition
<`Nomad> then when you install Kubuntu on the second empty section, it will take care of the rest
<mr_owen> so i have 40 GB 
<kUbel> logi: you have a pcmcia slot? or?
<mr_owen> i make a windows partition of 30 GB fat 32
<Logi> kUbel: yes... pcmcia
<mr_owen> and leave the rest unpartitioned
<mr_owen> and then install windows
<mr_owen> than install kubuntu 
<`Nomad> Mr_owen: Sounds good, if you need that much for windows, sure.. 
<Logi> kUbel: I've got a built-in one, but I have to run the windows drivers and that just leads to pain and no 64-bitness
<mr_owen> on the rest of the space with a swap partition of 512 mb ? 
<`Nomad> how much RAM have you got?
<kUbel> Logi: you have the intel thingy?
<mr_owen> and the partition for ubuntu 
<mr_owen> should it be primary ? 
<mr_owen> and the bootable flag must be left on the windows partition or ? 
<`Nomad> I don't knwo that it makes a difference
<mr_owen> i have 256 ram
<`Nomad> 256 megs of RAM for win XP?  
<mr_owen> yes
<mr_owen> works fine 
<`Nomad> ok 
<mr_owen> amd xp 2000 
<mr_owen> but i will upgrade it soon
<`Nomad> I'm sure it's fine
<mr_owen> to 512 or maybe 766
<mr_owen> well
<mr_owen> i had windows on it 
<kUbel> Logi: the microstar one should work http://www.tolvulistinn.is/content.asp?view=detail&code=0f0836990c6d5683c9b38cd6488a7c272583e79f4d9503364a2f6f133613f646&level=2&top=netbAna0ur&s=Er%A10laus
<mr_owen> and 30 Gb free
<`Nomad> Ram is cheap, it's Rum that's expensive :)
<mr_owen> and then i installed umbutu 
<mr_owen> but it doesn't offer me to boot windows anymore
<`Nomad> hum...
<mr_owen> but the windows partition was still there
<kUbel> but I am not sure - new hardware is always risky :)
<`Nomad> so you go straight to linux?
<mr_owen> yesh
<Logi> kUbel: ah.. they've closed almost an hour ago. Oh, well. Monday
<mr_owen> it starts grub
<mr_owen> and then it goes straight to linux
<`Nomad> owen: Try running grub again, to see if it picks up windows
<`Nomad> wait a sec, brb
<Logi> kUbel: I'm going to bring the laptop and the kubuntu live cd and buy the first card that it detects properly
<Logi> kUbel: thanks
<kUbel> hehe yeah I guess that's safe
<kUbel> Logi: do you use Linux in your work?
<Logi> kUbel: usually, yes
<Logi> kUbel: atm I've got a windows laptop from work, but with cygwin, firefox, thunderbird and a couple of other bits it's almost usable :)
<ksmurf> almost
<ksmurf> ;>
<kUbel> Logi: I used to have Windows on this laptop but I always had this problem that it took more cpu than it should, got slow - was very anoying when I only used my computer for openoffice and browsing (studying in university)
<kUbel> so I went back to Linux
<Logi> yeah. My own laptop has only booted windows once, when I verified that it was functioning, and then it got debian on it
<Logi> but I think I'm going to go to kubuntu/amd64, the debian/amd64 situation is a mess
<`Nomad> Mr_owen:  There are many good grub tutorials out there in google land.. http://www.openbg.net/sto/os/xml/grub.html#menu
<kUbel> ahh wouldn't know anything about that :)
<`Nomad> Try and see if you can just add the windows partition in your grub.conf file
<`Nomad> I have to go an denjoy a bit of this sunshine before it disappears for the winter
<Logi> `Nomad: for kUbel and me it's already too late...
<`Nomad> :)
<kUbel> hehehe yeah
<`Nomad> Good luck mr_owen, it.s fixeable, nothign is lost
<Logi> hmm... didn't lspci give more readable information before?
<`Nomad> adios
<Logi> and there used to be a file in /proc with a list of the pci devices. Where have they put this stuff now?
<ksmurf> Logi.... Mine never even did that... and i'm paying for it though
<Logi> yeah, good-old MS-tax
<Logi> also the debian kde situation is a mess...
<Logi> they don't really seem to be on the ball any more :-/
<kUbel> I have never followed Debian that much - always like the distro
<kUbel> liked
<kUbel> but I never tried getting into it
<kUbel> I have used few distros based on debian though
<Deanie> ok guys, i need a GOOD nzb news client
<Deanie> something as good as newsleecher, i cant find one, they all pretty much suck in linux land.
<nalioth> Deanie: in a terminal, type "apt-cache search nzb"
<Deanie> tried., nothing./
<Deanie> i tried about 3 of the ones nzb capable so far, they are utter garbage
<nalioth> Deanie: search at sourceforge.net or unix.freshmeat.net
<Deanie> i realise they are free and wont be as good as a commercial app like newsleecher, but i aint usin these ..
<Deanie> well, i`d try klibido if i could get apt-build to install
<gdh> Deanie: 'nzbget' or 'nzbperl' search on google
<Deanie> its being a total bitch
<gdh> both are adequate - both commandline
<Deanie> tried those, not good enuff.
<gdh> there is nothing GUI clicky-clicky
<gdh> They both work perfectly well for me, etc. :)
<Deanie> after using newsleecher for too long on windows, i want something nearly as good, there isnt one
<gdh> So run Windows, or deal with it. :)
<claydoh> klibido is in repos
<Deanie> i think klibido seems decent, if i could only install it.
<Deanie> i dont wanna live with cli all my life, ;)
<Deanie> which repo?
<Deanie>  ive searched but not added an repos either.
<claydoh> but not sure if it is hoary, iam installing it in breezy via synaptic right now
<Deanie> im gettin silly errors while compiling it also,  Qt errors , i like installed Qt libs and its still givin me shit
<nalioth> whats a nzb, anyway?
<Deanie> newzbin 
<nalioth> Deanie: you need the -dev qtlibs
<gdh> nalioth: A faster way of downloading warez.
<gdh> from usenet
<claydoh> just an easy way to download binaries
* nalioth is still not comprehending
<nalioth> Deanie: install your libqt -dev  libraries
<claydoh> use Pan and download the binaires the "old fashined" way :)
<Deanie> instead of dloadin 50,000 headers everyday, u dload a small file, like a torrent i guess.
<gdh> nalioth: nzb is a big list of the exact usenet article numbers - it eliminates the tedium of downloading millions of group headers and selecting the relevant files, etc.
<Deanie> pan sucks 
<claydoh> lol
<gdh> Precisely - it removes the tedium of Pan :)
<claydoh> never found it tedious
<Deanie> im sorry if im a little fussy now, but i want something with some class
<nalioth> my newserver doesnt have nzb (that i see)
<claydoh> wine
<nalioth> Deanie: do the -dev libs
<gdh> Pan is great if you actually want to participate in a newsgroup discussion...
<Deanie> tried
<claydoh> http://www.binaryboy.com/forum/showthread.php?s=d1222c8102ee1d9846062944de24e6f7&p=736#post736
<gdh> Deanie: tried to run 'snagit' under wine? 
<Deanie> libqt3-dev is already newest version
<nalioth> Deanie: there are others you've missed
<gdh> Deanie: sorry, my mistake http://www.shemes.com/index.php?p=download
<Deanie> i want functionality like newsleecher, auto parsing nzb files, ability to move the queue around, pause certain ones etc.
<Deanie> grabit u mean.
<Deanie> dont really wanna use wine
* nalioth thinks he should find a nzb
<Deanie> defeats the object
<claydoh> well not too many linux programmers are hunting for warez most likely, befeats the object of *nix <g>
<Deanie> i prolly need to have my newsleecher on another pc cuz movie collector runs like im swimming thru a river of shit, in wine
<claydoh> klibido is in the breezy repos, not hoary
* claydoh looks for the source
<Deanie> i cant install the damn thing, klibido or apt-build.
<Deanie> i could install klibido if i could install apt-build.
<Deanie> apt-build says, use apt-get install apt-build to install, but its not anywhere.
<Deanie> i used to love apt till now.
<gdh> Pleasant. klibido installs + runs perfectly in breezy :)
<Deanie> ffs
<nalioth> Deanie: you have all your sources?
<Deanie> dont wanna reinstall an os
<gdh> who said reinstall?
<Deanie> ive tried to install libs and stuff it wants
<gdh> *upgrade* :) that's half the point of debian derived distros
<gdh> you don't need to reinstall every time a new release comes out
<Deanie> yeah, we all know how flawless upgrading is.   (sarky)
<claydoh> "sudo apt-get install apt-build" ?
<Deanie> tried
<Deanie> apt-build does not exist for me.
<gdh> Deanie: <shrugs> Works for me =)
<Deanie> i guess i need more repos?
<Deanie> im only working with the default ones at the mo.
<gdh> Deanie: you'll want universe at least
<Deanie> assumed apt-build would tell me at least
<Deanie> ok, how do i add that...
<gdh> Deanie: and probably multiverse for flash player / othe rnon-free shit
<Deanie> i know how
<Deanie> i mean, what do i add
<gdh> Deanie: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> just uncomment the 'universe' line
<gdh> ctrl-x to save. then sudo apt-get update
<gdh> now apt-cache will have all of universe to search
<Deanie> have no multiverse
<gdh> duplicate the 'universe' line
<gdh> (ctrl k then ctrl u twice)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Deanie about sources
<gdh> chance uni to multi on the second line
<nalioth> gdh: ??what?
<douglas> I'm trying to start tightvncserver and it says it can't find the default font 'fixed', which package should I install to correct this?
<gdh> nalioth: mm?
<douglas> Also, is there a way to channel any requests for alsa usage through arts?
<gdh> douglas: xfonts-base ?
<douglas> perhaps.
<Deanie> add multi to the -src line?
<nalioth> gdh: have you seen the sources list ?
<gdh> nalioth: I vaguely remember the one from hoary default, yes.
<gdh> there'sa 'universe' repo line in there commented out
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gdh about sources
<nalioth> gdh: this is not hoarys old sources list
<gdh> Oh right, 'the synaptic way'. funny, I thought this was #kubuntu
<nalioth> Deanie: just see that everywhere it says "universe" there's a space and "multiverse" 
<Deanie> updating universe now
<douglas> xfonts-base already installed.
<Deanie> gb.archive.ubuntu.com/hoary
<Deanie> finally, 
<Deanie> klibido, a usenet grabber
<Deanie> dont like havin to install deps tho
<Deanie> i thought, apt was able to handle them
<Deanie> oh i give up
<Deanie> gives me deps, and i try install em and it still tells me the same deps.
<Deanie> umet 
<Deanie> unmet
<nalioth> Deanie: build the deps
<nalioth> Deanie: have apt build the deps
<Deanie> ive tried apt-get install "all the deps" and its still givin me shit
<Deanie> have apt build em?
<Deanie> now says, broken packages
<Deanie> after gettin apache2+ssl working i thought i hit the hardest problem.
<nalioth> Deanie: yes, have apt build the "not installable" pkgs from source
<nalioth> Deanie: are u using amd64 or ppc (k)ubuntu?
<Deanie> i686 kubuntu
<Deanie> ok im used to havin apt just install my stuff and handle deps, how do i get it to build from source.
<Floker> install a pack. called build-essentials
<Floker> then cd to the sourcecode directory and type
<Floker>  ./configure
<Floker>  make
<Floker>  make install
<Floker> thats it
<Deanie> i do that...
<Deanie> i get deps.
<Deanie> i install the deps it wants, it still cries about em
<Floker> that go ask someone who isnt new to linux like me =) sry
<XHK> I dont have sounds in kde, how can i fix that?
<Deanie> hello to you as well
<XHK> hi
<Deanie> control centre.
<Deanie> sounds
<Deanie> system notification
<Deanie> apply to all?
<Deanie> turn on all
<XHK> k
<Deanie> if u really want em all on
<Deanie> i give up now
<Deanie> qt-mt is installed damn you
<Deanie> suse 9.3 here i come
<XHK> is suse better than ubuntu?
<Deanie> i like kubuntu really i do.....
<Deanie> but, tnite, after getting apache2 and ssl working (what a struggle) to have it piss me off with installin libs with apt...nah.
<Deanie> least i know if i install a lib / dev in suse , its there.........
<gdh> Deanie: Bye, then :)
<Deanie> well, i dont know what else to do..
<gdh> I'm too intoxicated to care :)
<Deanie> kubuntu/apt will not let me carry on
<Deanie> Qt libs are installed
<gdh> does apt-get -f install 
<gdh> say anything useful?
<Deanie> APT <<<<<<<<<< stfu
<gdh> that's often a magic 'just fix it kthx' command
<Deanie> nope
<Deanie> same thing
<Deanie> the 3 things it tellin me are missin, are installed
<gdh> I haven't been following the thread...
<gdh> mybrain is broken anyway :)
<XHK> I dont have sounds in kde, how can i fix that?
<Deanie> oh well... nevermind.
<MikeStyle> hey, im trying to install gimp version 3.4 but it says i need glib 2.8 when i compile and it says i only have 2.6
<Deanie> mines had beer.
<Deanie> usually works better after 1
<Deanie> but ive had 6
<XHK> which audio device kde uses?
<XHK> alsa or smth?
<Deanie> alsa
<XHK> k
<MikeStyle> arts and xine and alsa i think
<Deanie> well, if i had a choice.
<Deanie> pretty sure its alsa
<Deanie> has been in the last 4 yrs 
<Deanie> for me
<XHK> In options there isnt arts and xine, only alsa and some other. I choosed alsa but i still dont have sounds 
<MikeStyle> XHK, giv me specs on ur system, sound card, distro
<Deanie> do u get sounds at all?
<Deanie> in OS
<XHK> MikeStyle: soundcard is nForce something
<MikeStyle> hmm
<XHK> Deanie: no i dont
<Deanie> you need your s/card sorting then 
<Deanie> no experience of it , sorry, been spoilt by the likes of suse and Kubuntu
<MikeStyle> XHK, go System, settings, sound and multimedia and fix sum settings there
<gdh> XHK: can you post the output of 'cat /proc/asound/cards' ?
<MikeStyle> can anyone help with my problem?
<gdh> MikeStyle: Upgrade to breezy? It's unlikely 2.8 is present in hoary, hence you cannot compile the newest gimp from source.
<XHK> gdh: 0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2
<XHK>                      NVidia nForce2 with CMI9739 at 0xee002000, irq 21
<MikeStyle> breezy?
<MikeStyle> im ubuntu 5.04 with kde 3.4
<gdh> breezy is the new version of (k)ubuntu, due to be released on Oct 10th
<MikeStyle> ohh
<MikeStyle> where would i find the upgrade to breezy
<gdh> it's perfectly stable now since the final release is only in a week...
<XHK> MikeStyle, which settings do i have to fix there?
<MikeStyle> look around XKH, never had this problem myself :)
<Deanie> maybe ill dload breezy and fix my woes
<MikeStyle> gdh, is it possible to upgrade hoary into breezy?
<gdh> XHK: can you run 'alsamixer' from the command line ? and check that all the relevant things are set to a good volukme and not muted?
<MikeStyle> without formatting
<gdh> MikeStyle: Absolutely! :)
<MikeStyle> how would i go abouts doing so gdh?
<gdh> MikeStyle: that's the whole ppoint of debian-derived distros :)
<gdh> MikeStyle: I'm trying to find the recommended procedure.. but it's fairly painless.
<MikeStyle> okay
<MikeStyle> i can do basic bashing, but nothin too complicated plz
<XHK> gdh: is this bad:  Item: Master [Off]   ?
<XHK> gdh: and how can i turn volume on
<gdh> XHK: I'd say so... try pressing M to toggle mute?
<MikeStyle> XHK, there should be a volume monitor on your taskbar, click on it and click mixer and make sure master is not muted/down
<XHK> MikeStyle: there isnt volume monitor on my taskbar... =/
<MikeStyle> O_o
<MikeStyle> sounds like ur system is a little messed up
<XHK> gdh, how can i slide master volume up?
<gdh> XHK: cursor keys
<gdh> press ? for more help in alsamixer
<XHK> ok
<XHK> ill mes with it a bit
<gdh> alsa has a really useful default of muting everything... 
<gdh> whoever thought of that needs a serious slap.
<Deanie> hehee
<MikeStyle> gdh, im downloading the .iso file for 5.10 (breezy) from there what do i do?
<gdh> 'but but but they might have their stereo turned up to max and it might blow their speakers' .. ffs...
<Deanie> thinks everyone who wants linux wants it for cli/server mode
<gdh> MikeStyle: Nono the new ISO is no use unless you want to do a fresh reinstall.
<MikeStyle> ohh
<MikeStyle> then gdh, wut do i do to upgrade?
<Deanie> go on do a fresh...
<zyn> hmm
<Deanie> do it properly.
<gdh> MikeStyle: I don't know from memory, I'm not an oracle or a developer :)
<MikeStyle> lol
<MikeStyle> u think its somewhere in synaptic
<Deanie> unless youve spent 120 hours install shit
<gdh> it's something like just change 'hoary' to 'breezy' in your sources.list, apt-get update and 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' then apt-get dist-upgrade...
<Deanie> ah, like kubuntu-desktop...install fresh
<Deanie> was just as quick.
<MikeStyle> ok
<Deanie> upgrading always breaks something
<Deanie> inho
<Deanie> imho
<MikeStyle> ahh but whenever i try to edit sources.list it says i dont have the rights to do so
<Deanie> SUDO!
<gdh> yes, browse in konq to /etc/apt and right click on sources.list then Actions -> edit as root
<gdh> type in your login password
<gdh> brb
<MikeStyle> ok
<Deanie> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deanie> we love pico
* gdh <3 nano :)
<gdh> the Free version of UW's non-free shit =)
<zyn> so it's free shit then?
<gdh> It most certainly is :) shit in the finest sense  :)
<vitriol> why do people go out of the way to use the command line...
<vitriol> no offense
<gdh> vitriol: old habits die hard?
<vitriol> meh
* vitriol shrugs
<zyn> he does have a good point
* zyn is guilty of overuse of the command line
<vitriol> no such thing
<vitriol> ;)
<Deanie> rather have a script 
<vitriol> mc + screen + links + gpm
<Deanie> or a gui
<vitriol> all you ever need
<Deanie> actually, rather have a  working Os.
<Deanie> which i dont. thanks APT
<vitriol> Deanie: whats wrong
<Deanie> i have Qt3 , no you dont, yes i do, no you dont, yes i do
<gdh> Deanie: It sounds like you tried to compile stuff from source, stuffed it up, and confused apt. hardly it's fault.
<vitriol> lol
* zyn plays with kynaptic more
<Deanie> nope
<Deanie> all from apt
<Deanie> tried source as last resort.
<Deanie> says, wants qt3
<Deanie> i install qt3 .
<Deanie> both apt and source say, need qt3
<Deanie> it can fuck off 
<vitriol> you can't use --force ?
<XHK> I unmuted and turned up everything i could in alsamixer but still not working...
<Deanie> tr5ied
<Deanie> tried
<vitriol> XHK: tried 'alsaconf' ?
<Deanie> tried --with-qt
<Deanie> and path
<Deanie> tried the lot
<Deanie> i now conceed defeat
<Deanie> and move on
<XHK> vitriol, not yet
<XHK> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<vitriol> XHK: do you have alsa-utils installed
<XHK> im not sure
<Deanie> im gunna try the windows of the linux world.
<Deanie> Suse.
<XHK> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Deanie> hey, it works!
<vitriol> Deanie: good luck to you
<XHK> vitriol, any mroe ideas?
<vitriol> XHK: i'm mistaken...i don't see alsaconf either
<XHK> k
<vitriol> XHK: it was a standard part of debian
<vitriol> weird
<Deanie> heres a question for you all....What do you think linux needs for more people to migrate?
<XHK> yea =/
<vitriol> XHK: and also, 'apt-cache search alsaconf' returns no results
<Deanie> apart from easy install of software of couce.
<Deanie> course.
<vitriol> XHK: does it not work in any app?
<vitriol> sound
<Deanie> i keep trying it , for the past 4 years, every  year its got better.  now i want ATI to devote more than 30mins to decent drivers.
<vitriol> XHK: it may be different sound servers conflicting
<vitriol> like arts, esd
<vitriol> Deanie: amen
<XHK> In xmms song is play9ing, but no sound, in gaim no sound and in kde no sound either
<zyn> anyone know how to get rid of these packages marked with "residual config" ?
<XHK> some days ago it almost worked
<vitriol> XHK: if you do 'ps x | grep arts' do you get anything?
<XHK>  8185 ?        S      0:01 artsd -F 11 -S 4096 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<XHK>  8684 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep arts
<vitriol> :\
<XHK> what does it mean?
<vitriol> wish there was an alsaconf package
<vitriol> XHK: that means that arts is running
<vitriol> so it should be ok
<vitriol> XHK: do you have multiple sound cards?
<vitriol> XHK: or maybe an onboard sound card and a pci sound card
<XHK> Can i check it somewhere?
<vitriol> XHK: try 'alsamixer -c 1'
<XHK> i know  i have nForce something, but sometimes it displays two choiches
<XHK> ok
<vitriol> XHK: if it gives you an error message, you only have one
<vitriol> XHK: the '-c' stands for card
<XHK> alsamixer -c 1
<vitriol> and the number is the card number
<XHK> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:1: No such file or directory
<vitriol> 0 would be the first sound card
<vitriol> 1 would be second
<XHK> ok
<vitriol> ok, so it looks like thats not your problem
<vitriol> XHK: are your speakers plugged in?
<vitriol> LOL
<XHK> ofcourse
<francesco> hello, is Kubuntu 5.10 breezy coming on oct, 13th?
<Deanie> 10th?
<vitriol> XHK: probably a simple fix but i'm fresh out of ideas :(
<XHK> I had sound problems in gnome too, but fixed it somehow 
<Deanie> i`ll dload when final
<XHK> in gnome i messed something with esd
<Deanie> till then, suse and yast will do
<Deanie> just fkin works..i hate apt.
<XHK> and few days ago sounds were almost ok. Sometimes kde sounds worked but others did not, sometimes xmms worked and others didnt and sometimes gaim worked :P
<XHK> But now nothing works
<Deanie> whats the ubuntu sound config tool?
<Deanie> i cant remember
<douglas> any one here using wlassistant with breezy? I have an older version working, but something is broken for encrypted netowrks, so I want the newer version and the deb won't install, saying kdelibs4 is not installed, but it is!
<MachineScrew> Ok I want my Konquer fm back
<MachineScrew> they remove spacial in Ubuntu and add it in Kubuntu
<MachineScrew> wtf
<douglas> How do I force dependencies.
<XHK> whats xine? 
<MachineScrew> xine is a media player like mplayer
<XHK> k
<MachineScrew> it can be used just with the lib in concert with Kaffien
<XHK> Damn why my sounds wont work :S
<MachineScrew> also as a back end to amorak
<MachineScrew> ? where in genral
<epiloc> what is a good wmv player?
<MachineScrew> xine w/ w32codec
<douglas> If I want to force a package to install dpkg -i something.deb how do I force it?
<MachineScrew> you need the rpm for the w32codec
<MachineScrew> douglas: man dpkg
<MachineScrew> douglas: the should tell you
<douglas> aye
<MachineScrew> epiloc: xine is good some prefer mplayer
<MachineScrew> epiloc: the choice is yours but I preferr xine
<epiloc> can i apt-get install the win32 codec?
<MachineScrew> no
<epiloc> oh
<MachineScrew> epiloc: i will get you the web site on sec
<epiloc> ok, i will google
<MachineScrew> epiloc: http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<MachineScrew> epiloc: get the rpms there and there you can also get libdvdcss
<MachineScrew> epiloc: once downloaded you can alien -d <packagename.rpm>
<MachineScrew> epiloc: with out the <>
<epiloc> I have had weird results with alien before
<epiloc> but ill give it a shot,thx
<MachineScrew> epiloc: I did it fine on my system
<MachineScrew> epiloc: the nice thing is both of these don't have dependencies
<MachineScrew> epiloc: you can also add horay-backports-staging to your source list
<MachineScrew> epiloc: and horay-extras-staging
<MachineScrew> they work with breezy
<MachineScrew> epiloc: there is also gstreamer-plugins-multiverse it will grab the plugins you need for the gstreamer backend
<XHK> my kde sounds work right now, aftergoing to gnome and turning pci volume up, cause i couldnt do it in alsamixer, dunn why
<epiloc> MachineScrew: can you alien -d just about any rpm without screwing anything up?
<XHK> gdh, my kde sounds work right now, aftergoing to gnome and turning pci volume up, cause i couldnt do it in alsamixer, dunno why
<gdh> most odd :)
<XHK> you have any ideas why  pci sound mutes?
<gdh> I do not.
<XHK> and why i cant change it in alsamixer, cause when i do it it just feezes
<gdh> alsa is still a very new concept to me - I stil use an SB AWE64 ISA :)
<XHK> ok
<XHK> kde sounds work, gaim souns work, but xmms gives error
<gdh> xmms -> config -> plugins -> output
<gdh> select the 'alsa' output plugin?
<matty> hi
<gdh> if it' snot there, use beep-media-player instead - it's a GTK2 port of xmms.
<XHK> gdh, in xmms i have already chosen alsa
<gdh> then I have no idea :/
<XHK> ok now it works somehow :S
<XHK> I dont even know what i did
<XHK> lol
<gdh> ha :)
<XHK> now gaim sounds wont work lol
<Mr_owen> hi
<MachineScrew> epiloc: yes
<Mr_owen> i need help installing msn 
<XHK> lol
<XHK> use gaim
<Mr_owen> ?
<MachineScrew> epiloc: sory I was configing file asociations
<epiloc> MachineScrew: I downloaded the w32 codec, converted to deb and then dpkg -i <codec> is that all that is needed to install the codec?
<MachineScrew> every time I download a file insted of giving me the option to download it, it treats it as a document
<MachineScrew> epiloc: yes thats it
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: what do you meen install msn
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: the software or just to IM
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen you there ?
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: MSN software you need to run windows or get a real service provider like your local cable company or telephone company for DSL
<Mr_owen> nvrmind
<Mr_owen> installed gaim and that looks allright
<Mr_owen> :)
<cddesjar> i am running a dell inspiron 1100 and i am interested in switching from debian to kubuntu, basically because the software tends to be newer
<Mr_owen> can you maybe help me installing a wifi card
<cddesjar> but i can't seem to get my orinoco pc gold card to work with kubuntu
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ya
<Mr_owen> :)
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: what kind of card is it
<Mr_owen> belkin
<cddesjar> and my screen is small, i.e. it doesn't fill up my entire laptop screen
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: modle ?
<Mr_owen> F5D7010
<Tm_T> Mr_owen: Kopete!
<Mr_owen> ?
<Tm_T> don't use gaim :/
<Mr_owen> kopete doesn't work
<Tm_T> it does
<Mr_owen> it doesn't connect
<Tm_T> just stop using KDE 3.4.0
<MachineScrew> cddesjar: open a Konsole and type dpkg-reconfigure 'xserver-xorg'
<Mr_owen> nvrmind, gaim is allright for now
<Mr_owen> i just want my lan card working 
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: One sec and I will find it
<Tm_T> Mr_owen: update KDE :)
<zyn> cddesjar: what kind of video hardware?
<Mr_owen> thanks machinescrew
<Mr_owen> how can you update KDE ? (im new to linux so sorry for the stupid questions)
<cddesjar> i think i found a good site on the internet to help me fixing that screen issue
<cddesjar> but i am confused about the orinoco card
<cddesjar> b/c it works flawlessly with debian
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: you need somthing called ndiswrapper
<MachineScrew> one sec
<Mr_owen> yeah i know
<Mr_owen> i read about that
<Mr_owen> but i don't know how it works 
<Mr_owen> :)
<cddesjar> is anyone running kde 3.5 beta?
<cddesjar> are you running in to many issues?
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R81433.EXE
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: download that file and open a console
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: click on the K and then system and you should see terminal click on that
<`Nomad> Mr_Owen:  Did you get your dual-boot straightened out?
<Mr_owen> yesh
<Mr_owen> thanks !
<Mr_owen> it worked the second time 
<`Nomad> great :)
<Mr_owen> many thanks !
<Mr_owen> :)
<`Nomad> it's always good to be patient
<Mr_owen> yeah i have console open
<Tm_T> cddesjar: using it, damn good
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: is your card a pcmcia PCI or built in the laptop
<Mr_owen> pcmcia
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: on the card it self what dose it say excatly
<Mr_owen> you mean type number ? 
<Mr_owen> model no: f5d7010
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: I am trying to get the right one and there are sevral drivers for that model
<Mr_owen> on the belkin site ? 
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: what ref
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: what rev
<Mr_owen> ehm
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: no we need the chip set
<Mr_owen> there are 3 
<Mr_owen> i think it was the first
<Mr_owen> in windows it said broadcom
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> in that case 
<MachineScrew> ftp://ftp.a-link.com/wl54h/WL54driver2.2.6.0.zip
<MachineScrew> that is the driver you need
<MachineScrew> it is a Wireless G right
<Mr_owen> yes
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: get that driver
<MachineScrew> now save it to your home
<Mr_owen> ok done
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: once that is done do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: let me know when that is done
<Mr_owen> done
<MachineScrew> ok now we need to unzip the files in WL54driver2.2.6.0.zip
<MachineScrew> unzip WL54driver2.2.6.0.zip
<funkyHat> has anyone else had problems with amaroK crashing under breezy?
<MachineScrew> I think that is the command
<Tm_T> not yet
<Mr_owen> cannot unzip
<MachineScrew> funkyHat: change the engine
<gdh> funkyHat: all of that crap amarok / juk / kafeine crashes and burns for me.. 
<Tm_T> funkyHat: but I use from svn ;)
<Mr_owen> but maybe i can do that in graphical env
<gdh> I don't go near any of it...
<MachineScrew> ya
<Mr_owen> ok
<Mr_owen> its now in the map with the same name
* gdh <3 beep-media-player :)
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok now what is the file named .inf 
<Mr_owen> rt2500.inf 
<Mr_owen> in the win xp map that is 
* zyn loves his new laptop
<Mr_owen> is the same in every map
<Mr_owen> :)
<MachineScrew> ok so now we need to do sudo ndiswrapper -i /path to the .inf/rt2500.inf
<MachineScrew> we need the xp one 
<Mr_owen> yes
<Mr_owen> thats in the unzipped map in the map WinXp
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok run that last command
<Mr_owen> with -i/winxp ?
<MachineScrew> ya
<Mr_owen> i mean /winxp/rt2500.inf ? 
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> mind you the dirs are case sensitve
<Mr_owen> rt2500 is allready installed
<Mr_owen> use -e to remove it 
<Mr_owen> it says 
<MachineScrew> ok ya
<MachineScrew> did you try this before
<Mr_owen> don't think so 
<Mr_owen> not when i installed it again 
<Mr_owen> and i formatted before so 
<MachineScrew> hmm
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> now run the previous command 
<Mr_owen> the apt one ? 
<MachineScrew> no the sudo ndiswrapper -i /WinXP/rt2500.inf
<MachineScrew> no the sudo ndiswrapper -i WinXP/rt2500.inf
<Mr_owen> yeah
<Mr_owen> it says the same again
<Mr_owen> rt2500.inf is allready installed
<MachineScrew> no the sudo ndiswrapper -e rt2500
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: sory
<Mr_owen> lol
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: then run the sudo ndisrapper -i WinXP/rt2500.inf
<Mr_owen> driver /WinXP/rt2500.inf is not installed
<MachineScrew> ok one sec
<Mr_owen> if i do list
<Mr_owen> it says 
<Mr_owen> installed: rt2500 invalid driver
<MachineScrew> do ls /etc/ndiswrapper
<Mr_owen> map rt2500
<MachineScrew> that is it
<Mr_owen> ?
<Mr_owen> that map is empty 
<MachineScrew> do sudo rmdir -R /etc/ndiswrapper
<Mr_owen> one moment phone 
<Mr_owen> invalid option -R 
<MachineScrew> ok remove the -R
<Mr_owen> directory not empty 
<MachineScrew> do sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /etc/ndiswrapper
<zepticon> Hi... Im new in ubuntu an was woundering if anyone could help me out a bit with some smal questions?
<Mr_owen> ok
<Mr_owen> done
<MachineScrew> cool
<Mr_owen> i think
<Mr_owen> i did it with --ignore 
<MachineScrew> do ls /etc/ndiswrapper
<Mr_owen> no such file or dir
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok good now do sudo ndisrapper -i WinXP/rt2500.inf
<MachineScrew> zepticon: I can in a bit
<Mr_owen> is allready installed
<Mr_owen> again
<Mr_owen> :s
<MachineScrew> zepticon: I am hellping some one
<MachineScrew> damn
<Mr_owen> very strange
#kubuntu 2005-10-07
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: do sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<Mr_owen> done
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Mr_owen> done
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok good now do sudo ndisrapper -i WinXP/rt2500.inf
<zepticon> i need to know how to get my screen res up to 1280x1024
<Mr_owen> allready installed
<Floker> i need to sleep
<MachineScrew> damn
<MachineScrew> ok new plan
<Mr_owen> :)
<MachineScrew> http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R81435.EXE download this one
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: unzip it with "unzip -a" and use the bcmwl5.inf in directory AR
<Mr_owen> how can i unzip a .exe file ? 
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: unzip it with "unzip -a" and use the bcmwl5.inf in directory AR
<MachineScrew> so yes
<MachineScrew> its a cab file
<MachineScrew> or somthing of that nature
<Mr_owen> ok done unzipping 
<Mr_owen> one moment sorry
<MachineScrew> ok now do sudo ndiswrapper -i AR/bcmwl5.inf
<havoc> bah
<havoc> now *I* need help :(
<havoc> when I run xawtv the screen gets messed up when I move the mouse, and running with -nofb and/or -nodga makes no difference;  I am using the flgrx driver on the breezy preview instead of the native xorg ati driver
<havoc> nalioth: any clues, oh mighty one?
<epiloc> how do i kill xine?
<MachineScrew> havoc: is v4l module loaded
<nalioth> i dont have xawtv capability, unfortunately
<MachineScrew> havoc: is v4l module in the xorg.conf
<havoc> MachineScrew: according to lsmod, yes
<havoc> nalioth: :(
<havoc> MachineScrew: lemme check
<MachineScrew> havoc: also check your card settings
<MachineScrew> havoc: make shure you are not loading any unnesisary stuff
<havoc> MachineScrew: 'v4l' not found in xorg.cong
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: you still with me
<Mr_owen> one moment pls
<havoc> MachineScrew: just add "v4l" in the "Module" section?
<MachineScrew> havoc: ok ya that would be fine
<havoc> nalioth: I need my TV :)
<nalioth> havoc: i find ATI support to be fuX0rd
<havoc> MachineScrew: ok, I'll try it
<nalioth> havoc: try the VESA driver
<Mr_owen> have a phonecall
<havoc> nalioth: yeah, me too :(
<MachineScrew> havoc: make shure to remove any thing regarding fb
<havoc> brb, restart X
<havoc> MachineScrew: ok
<MachineScrew> havoc: ok now
<`Nomad> zepticon: try right-clicking on the desktop area and picking "Configure Desktop"
<havoc> bah, still doing it :(
<MachineScrew> damn
<MachineScrew> ok
<havoc> also, when I start xawtv the screen goes blank;  I do ctrl-alt-<numpad + then -> to fix
<MachineScrew> havoc: try zapping
<havoc> MachineScrew: 'zapping'?
<MachineScrew> ok kwintv somthing like that
<havoc> ah, hang on
<havoc> I actually have a kwintv config somewhere
<MachineScrew> havoc: sorry zapping is a GNOME prog
<havoc> MachineScrew: it makes no difference
<havoc> I run a lot of gnome stuff in kde, and vice versa
<MachineScrew> ok
<havoc> hmm, why *does* "kubuntu" exist?
<havoc> vs. just havign KDE packages, which is all it is
<havoc> I'm just curious
<MachineScrew> for those who want cosisntancy in all apps and not all of GNOME
<havoc> right, but you can just install the packages
<havoc> or the ubuntu installer could ask if you wanted gnome and/or kde
<crimsun> are you volunteering to add the bits to d-i? :)
<MachineScrew> havoc; or you could do a server install and run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gdh> havoc: the simple answer... is simply because X + GNOME + KDE won't fit on a 700MB CD
<havoc> MachineScrew: ah, I didn't know there was a meta-package
<havoc> gdh: yeah, I can understand that
<havoc> gdh: mandrake uses 3 CDs to get it done
<MachineScrew> havoc: that is why
<gdh> yeh, and worse.. it's 1) full of crap and 2) french :)
<havoc> gdh: it's also fairly nice
<havoc> but I don't like 'holy wars'
<MachineScrew> havoc: SuSE uses 5 or one or 2 DVDs
<havoc> I'm converting all my stuff to ubuntu
<MachineScrew> I realy don't care
<MachineScrew> Ubuntu Kubuntu 
<havoc> MachineScrew: yeah, me too
<MachineScrew> just as long as its fast
<havoc> I personally run kde, but I also run a bunch of gtk+ apps, like galeon
<MachineScrew> FC SuSE Mandrake all sloooowww
<TokenBad> is there different audio codecs for kde than for gnome? I was running gnome and played clips and audio was fine...then switched to kubuntu desktop and now sound jumps and skips
<MachineScrew> Ya I run Firefox and VMware both gtk-based
<havoc> bah
<havoc> !find kwintv
<MachineScrew> no KDE also has a image editor
<mr_roboto> sorry for offtopic but does anyone here use Umbrello? nobody answering in #umbrello
<MachineScrew> use synaptic and search TV
<gdh> VMware looks like a horrid old Motif app...
<havoc> I use it cuz it's what I have my clients and their uses use
<havoc> MachineScrew: did, well, used apt-cache search
<MachineScrew> Na 5 is better they use GTK 
<MachineScrew> ok
<gdh> k, am still with 4.5.2
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'kwintv' returned no results.
<MachineScrew> ya pirate 5
<havoc> was my ubotu command incorrect?
<MachineScrew> its better
<havoc> bah
<havoc> bah, no mplayer either
<gdh> havoc: mplayer is in universe.
<havoc> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<havoc> gdh: I have universe, just not multiverse
<havoc> ubotu: tell me about repos
<jrattner1> Iget the following error when starting armops: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual , any clues
<gdh> maybe it's in multiverse then :)
<TokenBad> is there different audio codecs for kde than for gnome? I was running gnome and played clips and audio was fine...then switched to kubuntu desktop and now sound jumps and skips
<slow-motion> n8
<TokenBad> also I get error in mplayer
<jrattner1> GLX is listed as a suppoerted extension under KinfoCenter
<TokenBad> about audio encoder on some avi's
<gdh> yeh Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-586_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<MachineScrew> havoc: hey did you get gatos
<havoc> MachineScrew: 'gatos'?
<havoc> gdh: yeah, I was installing galeon so I could find the sources line for it :)
<MachineScrew> havoc: ya its ATI All In wonder capture 
<MachineScrew> its in the repos
<havoc> MachineScrew: oh yeah, now I remember what it is
<gdh> havoc: duplicate the 'universe' one in sources.list and change universe to multiverse... :)
<havoc> but I have a hauppagge WinTV BTTV card
<havoc> simplest TV card to use in linux
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<MachineScrew> well
<MachineScrew> kvdr
<MachineScrew> then
<funkyHat> has anyone else had problems with amaroK crashing under breezy? (sorry to ask again, i had to go quickly)
<havoc> MachineScrew: only like $40 too
<gdh> MachineScrew: Come on, analogue bttv card's going to be no use with VDR...
<crimsun> funkyHat, under what circumstances?
<funkyHat> it's not the problem someone mentioned with the sound system... it's a problem with the library
<havoc> gdh: they make soem nice ones w/ MPEG chips onboard, but that's nto what I have
<funkyHat> it crashes when it tries to generate it's media library
<Mr_owen> machinescrew: i'm back
<MachineScrew> havoc: eather kvdr or zapping
<gdh> havoc: Yeh, I have one of the full-featured ones.. watching cartoon network on TV at the moment wirh it :)
<Mr_owen> sorry for the delay, my gf as on the phone :)
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: did it unzip
<Mr_owen> yes
<havoc> gdh: ncie :)
<Mr_owen> no i have to do ndiswrapper -i with what file again ? 
<havoc> gah, no emacs?
<gdh> havoc: the whole software xine-plugin or softdevice thing with VDR just fills me with pain...
<MachineScrew> ok now do sudo ndiswrapper -i AR/bcmwl5.inf
<Mr_owen> with the 5a or just the ...5.inf
<Mr_owen> ok
<MachineScrew> the 5.inf
<Mr_owen> he installed that
<Mr_owen> forcing parameter .... 
<Mr_owen> couple of times
<havoc> ok, I need another beer
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ??
<Mr_owen> yes ? 
<Mr_owen> he installed 
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: who
<funkyHat> crimsun, i'm actually running gnome, but there's not a comparable media player native to gnome so i use amaroK
<Mr_owen> the .inf file
<havoc> all I really need (want) is galeon, xawtv, gkrellm, xmms, and a billion konsoles
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: did you run the -i command
<crimsun> I settle for a billion terminal emulators
<Mr_owen> yes
<inc|freaky> amarok is the best ^^
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: ok and it worked
<Mr_owen> yes i think so
<Mr_owen> it said: installing bcmlw5 
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: now do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<havoc> gdh: yo, should I copy the security lines as well?
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: then sudo ndiswrapper -hotplug
<gdh> can't do any harm, I suppose :)
<Mr_owen> adding alias ... 
<havoc> or is there no breezy-security for multiverse?
<havoc> ok
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: awsome
<Mr_owen> ok did the -hotplug
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: the last thing in the console
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mr_owen> ok 
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: any errors ?
<Mr_owen> nope
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: are the lights on on the card
* havoc apt-get updates
<Mr_owen> nope
<Mr_owen> :d
<MachineScrew> that might not meen much
<MachineScrew> some don't come on untill connected
<MachineScrew> to an ap
<Mr_owen> hm
<MachineScrew> ok open the k menu
<Mr_owen> i have a powerlight and a transfer light, i think the power light should be burning 
<Mr_owen> but ok
<MachineScrew> oh ok 
<MachineScrew> unplug it then pluig it back in
<havoc> gah, no kwintv found still :(
<havoc> got mplayer now though
<MachineScrew> havoc: use the force get the source
<havoc> I'm sure there's a deb for it, just not an ubuntu package
<havoc> and I really want to use xawtv anyway
<MachineScrew> Mr_owen: how is it now
<_ben> 
<vitriol> anybody know why glxgears wouldn't tell the fps?
<MachineScrew> vitriol: did you run it from a console
<vitriol> fgl_glxgears does, but i'm not getting any results from glxgears
<vitriol> MachineScrew: yeah
<MachineScrew> vitriol:  run glxgears in the console
<vitriol> i ran it in the console
<MachineScrew> you have to let it run for a wile
<vitriol> ?
<vitriol> more than 5 seconds?
<MachineScrew> gues not
<Mr_owen> hi sorry
<Mr_owen> got disconnected
<MachineScrew> ok
<vitriol> i let it run for ~ 2 minutes
<Mr_owen> open the k menu was the last thing i saw
<vitriol> no results in the console
<vitriol> at least i have drm/dri all that other junk :)
<MachineScrew> ok unplug the card and plug it back in
* vitriol gives up
<Mr_owen> nope
<Mr_owen> still no lights
<MachineScrew> run sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
<Mr_owen> starting pcmcia services
<Mr_owen> but still no lights
<MachineScrew> ok never mind that lets see if the kernel sees it
<MachineScrew> run iwconfig
<havoc> mofo
<Mr_owen> wlan0 
<havoc> no mount.smbfs in ubuntu :(
<Tm_T> there is?
<MachineScrew> is any info for wlan0 there
<Mr_owen> yeah
<Mr_owen> a lot 
<Mr_owen> :)
<Tm_T> havoc: there is
<MachineScrew> ok cool then the kernel sees it and its ready to be configured
<havoc> Tm_T: not that I can find
<Mr_owen> kewl
<havoc> now I have to change all my scripts :(
<MachineScrew> go to the K and then System Settings
<Mr_owen> ok
<havoc> gah, man page says there's a /sbin/mount.smbfs but there isn't, mount isn't even in sbin
<Mr_owen> i'm in the system settings
<MachineScrew> now go to network settings
<Mr_owen> ok
<Mr_owen> enabled network device is my onboard cable one that i use now 
<Mr_owen> and it also shows a disabled wirelles one 
<MachineScrew> first configure the one that is the disabled one
<Mr_owen> i can't configure them
<Mr_owen> they are light grey
<MachineScrew> you have to be admin
<Mr_owen> how can i do that ? 
<MachineScrew> can you see the admin button
<Mr_owen> no there is none 
<MachineScrew> ok hit tab once then hit enter
<Mr_owen> ah ok there is 
<MachineScrew> then type in your password
<Mr_owen> yeah done
<Mr_owen> i can configure it 
<MachineScrew> ya
<Mr_owen> ip via dhcp and activate when computer starts i gues 
<epiloc> can anyone help me shut down xine with out a restart?
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> epiloc: run killall xine
<Mr_owen> but when i push enable 
<havoc> ok, had to install smbfs
<Mr_owen> it says it enables it 
<havoc> all is well
<Mr_owen> but than it disables emidiatley after
<MachineScrew> you have to disable the current one and enable the new one
<epiloc> MachineScrew: i tried that a dozen times
<epiloc> the windows will not close
<cyne> where would the linux kernel headers be in kubuntu?
<crimsun> in the package linux-headers-$(uname -r)|
<crimsun> -|
<cyne> crimsun, well i have it installed
<cyne> according to kynaptic
<MachineScrew> epiloc: control+alt+backspace
<vitriol> how do you know which version of kde  you have?
<crimsun> cyne, so /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build is valid?
<Mr_owen> doesnt work
<`Nomad> MachineScrew: Guess CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE worked.. :)
<cddesjar> is there a way to restart x on the kubuntu live cd?
<cyne> yes
<cddesjar> i've tried xkill
<cyne> crimsun: yes it is
<cddesjar> and /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<cddesjar> and they crash
<havoc> gah, no themes package for gkrellm :(
<matty> doesn't work
<cddesjar> and i've tried to go into telinit 1
<matty> i disables immediately 
<cddesjar> but it doesn't work
<cyne> crimsun: oh, actually, there is no build dir
<matty> even when i shut down the other one 
<cddesjar> any ideas?
<cddesjar> also i don't know remember how to restart cardmgr?
<crimsun> cyne, then the package is not installed
<cddesjar> i am getting an error and i want to post it here or elsewhere to see if someone can help me fix my card
<cyne> crimsun: i will try a reinstall
<cddesjar> cardctl recognizes my card 
<Mr_owen> machinescrew: it still doesnt work
<crimsun> cyne, just --reinstall the package
<MachineScrew> try reboting then it might work
<Mr_owen> ok
<Mr_owen> brb
<cyne> crimsun: ok.. it's strange though, it says i have linux version 2.6.10-5 and in kynaptic it says the package 'linux-kernel-headers' is version 2.5.999-test7
<JustinS> Morning all (it's 8am here) .. Just a couple questions about my newly installed Kubuntu on my HP Pavilion dv4000 .. First can I make root active? (I'm not a fan of su) and second .. are there some good how to's on getting the wifi to work? Mine shows up, but it hooks to the wrong router and it's not connected to the internet.
<crimsun> cyne, are we talking about the same thing?
<cyne> crimsun: i don't know, i'm a noob
<crimsun> cyne, linux-kernel-headers is used for libc6
<crimsun> cyne, if linux-headers-$(uname -r) is used to compile kernel modules
<crimsun> -if
<cddesjar> do restart cardmgr do i just type sudo cardmgr restart?
<JustinS> In cli I did sudo passwd root .. then gave it a good passwd, then when I open things that need root's password it seems to think I put the wrong one in ..
<cyne> gotcha crimsun thanks :)
<crimsun> np
<JustinS> can I open kcontrol via su? It keeps handing me a screen full of Attach failed stuff ..
<mr_owen> machinescrew ? 
<god-zero> JustinS: use kdesu kcontrol
<mr_owen> now the wlan is gone from the list 
<mr_owen> :s
<JustinS> god-zero: I'll try that thanks ..
<MachineScrew> mr_owen: damn
<MachineScrew> mr_owen: I am at a loss
<MachineScrew> mr_owen: you need to do modprobe ndiswrapper
<MachineScrew> mr_owen: again
<mr_owen> ok
<mr_owen> now its back
<JustinS> Is there somewhere else I can play with my wifi than kontrol center>wireless network and KWifiManager? My card is on and all, just not seeing MY router. (It's seeing someones linksys. Mine is password protected) ..
<mr_owen> but now i can't reconfigure them anymore
<mr_owen> when i input my admin pass, it doesn't change anything 
<mr_owen> still there machinescrew ? 
<MachineScrew> mr_owen: ya I am not shure of what else to do
<DaSkreech> Is there a list of changes in KDe3.5?
<jmg> anyone know why my laptop shuts down after coming back from soft suspend?
<jrattner1> where can i configure my resolution from within KDE
<jrattner1> ?
<jmg> jrattner: display
<inc|freaky> let the music heal your soul *sings* 
<inc|freaky> damn im bored ^^
<hippie10> how to change "open home in the konqueror"?
<jmg> hippie10: configure konqueror
<jrattner1> jmg, see now fglrx is running, but my resoltion is terrible should i run sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change it their?
<jrattner1> jmg, the other problem is im not sure what my proper values should be, ubuntu automatically had configure everything for me properly in 1440x900
<jmg> jrattner: you can change from xserver-xorg yes
<jrattner1> jmg, is that the easiest place to it from though
<jmg> jrattner1: yes... display applet is sort of broken
<jrattner1> jmg, do I want to load glcore?
<jrattner1> ?
<inc|freaky> i guess yes
<inc|freaky> what graphiccard do you use?
<jmg> jrattner1: yes and use module fglrx
<jrattner1> ati
<jmg> er driver
<jmg> jrattner1: not driver ati
<jrattner1> alright hope this works
<jrattner1> brb
<mr_owen> what browser are you guys using ? 
<mr_owen> are you using konquerer ? 
<jrattner1> didnt work
<TokenBad> anyone know a way to make sure have the ac3 codec?
<JustinS> K .. I've got my kcontrol open here, with the networks tab selected for my ethernet cards. Neither cards are active, and when I click enable my wifi card simply blinks and goes back to disabled. Help? (It's ipw2200 driver on it) ..
<MachineScrew> how do I remove ndiswrapper totaly with all configs
<TokenBad> ok I don't have the ac3 codec..anyone know how I can get it?
<Tranquitos> i have a little question
<Tranquitos> how can i install the source of the running kernel? 
<Tranquitos> i tried "apt-get install kernel-source" or things like that, but i get different versions than the running one
<Tranquitos> my kernel version is 2.6.10-5-386
<Tranquitos> any help would be appreciated :)
<crimsun> Tranquitos, linux-source-2.6.10
<crimsun> Tranquitos, we use linux-* as a prefix, not kernel-*
<TokenBad> ok I don't have the ac3 codec..anyone know how I can get it?
<Tranquitos> crimsun: thank you very much, mate 
<Tranquitos> it's installing now :)
<cyne> i try to go to click on floppy disk in konqueror but the light doesn't even flash and it says "floppy busy"
<cyne> oh it's ok
<cyne> nps
<TokenBad> ok question...I started with installing ubuntu and then switched to kde desktop..is it better to do that or just to download and install kubuntu?
<Tranquitos> TokenBad: i think it's the same
<TokenBad> I am not so sure
<TokenBad> cause when I did the switch
<TokenBad> I started having trouble
<Tranquitos> what kind of trouble?
<Tranquitos> afaict, kubuntu is ubuntu with gnome replaced with kde
<TokenBad> I know..but sound started acting up...
<TokenBad> my screensaver now will not start up on boot
<TokenBad> unless I go to screensaver to turn it on
<TokenBad> stuff like that
<Tranquitos> hmm it's weird, i don't know what could be causing it
<TokenBad> well downloading kubuntu now...and one day may just install it to see if it fixes the problems
<Tranquitos> maybe breezy fixes that
<mad_bull_> hi i have problems with sound.... how do i go about fixing it?
<crimsun> what sort of problems?
<mad_bull_> oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<TokenBad> Tranquitos, looks like hoary is still that is all that is avail for kubuntu download page
<mad_bull_> snd_intel8x0
<mad_bull_> 0 snd_intel8x0
<mad_bull_> is that the driver?
<Tranquitos> TokenBad: yes, it is... breezy will be out during this month
<TokenBad> k
<orace|> there's a kubuntu breezy preview available for download
<crimsun> mad_bull_, arts probably has already grabbed /dev/dsp* or /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> mad_bull_, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<mad_bull_> what is arts?
<mad_bull_> crimsun: doesn't look like it
<mad_bull_> lsof |grep /dev/dsp
<mad_bull_> gives nuthing
<crimsun> mad_bull_, use the precise syntax I gave you.
<TokenBad> I get alot of jumping and skipping in my sound when doing video
<mad_bull_> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd*
<TokenBad> only started when went from ubuntu to kubuntu desktop
<mad_bull_> also gives nothing
<mad_bull_> but
<TokenBad> 19 mins and will have the preview version of breezy downloaded
<mad_bull_> lsof |grep /dev/snd
<mad_bull_> artsd     6146    maqbool  mem       CHR     116,16               6836 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<mad_bull_> artsd     6146    maqbool   11u      CHR     116,16               6836 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<mad_bull_> artsd     6146    maqbool   12r      CHR     116,33               6687 /dev/snd/timer
<mad_bull_> kmix      6175    maqbool   10u      CHR      116,0               6952 /dev/snd/controlC0
<mad_bull_> artsd     7376    maqbool  mem       CHR     116,16               6836 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<mad_bull_> artsd     7376    maqbool   11u      CHR     116,16               6836 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<mad_bull_> oops sorry
<mad_bull_> hmmm
<crimsun> then pkill artsd
<mad_bull_> looks like artsd and kmix have grabbed /dev/snd right?
<crimsun> just as I thought.
<Tranquitos> is there a program like virtualdub for linux?
<mad_bull_> crimsun: thanks very much, learnt a new comand and fixed sound
<mad_bull_> great
<crimsun> np
<mad_bull_>  crimsun: how do i stop artsd starting up?
<mad_bull_> because it keeps starting even though i have killed it
<mad_bull_> its obviously another daemon which waits for an event and it starts artsd or somethign
<mad_bull_> bloody annoying
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tranquitos: As far as I know, Cinelerra. I'm not sure though, so check it out yourself, just in case
<crimsun> mad_bull_, either disable it in KDE's preferences (control center), or set the timeout for releasing the audio device for arts to a low value, like 2 seconds
<Tranquitos> ok, thanks Rogue_Jedi_X... i'll check it out now 
<mad_bull_> crimsun: how do i get to the control center?
<crimsun> it's in the K menu
<mad_bull_> under system settings?
<crimsun> perhaps. I'm not in KDE atm.
<Pablo_C> o.O
<KiwiKibi> How do I specify the latest STABLE release ENTERPRISE edition?  And who do I contact to get CD-ROMS from?
<KiwiKibi> in the USA
<KiwiKibi> i need delivery in the USA
<KiwiKibi> did i say something wrong?
<crimsun> ship-it
<crimsun> see the link from the Ubuntu home page.
<TokenBad> I can download it faster...
<TokenBad> heheh
<TokenBad> but I have my order in
<TokenBad> but don't think they are shipping anything till the new one is released
<TokenBad> mine has been approved but hasn't shipped
<TokenBad> takes me 20 mins or less to download an iso
<KiwiKibi> could someone answer my 2 simple questions?
<Tranquitos> KiwiKibi: You can order CDs from ShipIt, there is a link on Ubuntu's homepage
<Tranquitos> and no, you did not say something wrong, i think... hehe
<crimsun> anyone using the 3.5 beta 1 debs?
<crimsun> if so, please apt-cache madison amarok
<KiwiKibi> Tranquitos: thank you very much
<Tranquitos> no problem KiwiKibi 
<epp> hey what repo has the newest amarok
<claydoh> reezy has 1.3.1
<claydoh> latest is 1.3.2 iirc
<KiwiKibi> how come Kubuntu webpage only lists one seller in Germany?
<claydoh> seller?
<epp> i have hoary... where can i get newest?
<claydoh> you can compile it from source
<claydoh> but I doubt any debs you eill find from amarok will work
<KiwiKibi> yes, for the price of E0.99 Euros a CD is shipped by that Germany outfit
<KiwiKibi> http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30
<claydoh> try cheapbytes.com or osdisc.com or similar
<KiwiKibi> "Security Error: you tried to connect to shipit.ubuntu.com.  However, the certificate belongs to launchpad.net.  It is possible though unlikely that someone may be trying to intercept your communication."  . . . what gives?
<claydoh> nothing really
<claydoh> https://launchpad.net/
<claydoh> they probably are providing/donating space/services
<god-zero> KiwiKibi: The CDs aren't for sale, they're pressed and shiped for free, the software is free... The only "Enterprise" distinction is in the support model. You may be interested in this (support) page: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/support/supportoptions/paidsupport/
<KiwiKibi> thank you
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<claydoh> I don't believe Kubuntu cds are part of ship-it, am I correct?
<claydoh> https://launchpad.net/ looks to be part of canonical, and therefore part of Ubuntu more or less
<DaSkreech> is there somewhere I can find the changes from KDe 3.4 to 3.5?
<Tranquitos> DaSkreech: www.kde.org
<cddesjar> is the best way to install kde 3.5 beta to: apt-get upgrade
<cddesjar> i am running breezy badger
<god-zero> cddesjar:  http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php
<cddesjar> yeah god-zero that doesn't say anything regarding my question
<cddesjar> i add the source to my sources.list
<cddesjar> and i imported the key
<cddesjar> i am all ready to go
<cddesjar> just curious if i should upgrade it differently 
<god-zero> update + upgrade, that's all
<cddesjar> ok
<cddesjar> thanks
<cddesjar> i figured that was all there was to it
<god-zero> then restart x
<cddesjar> sure
<cddesjar> ctl alt and backspace
<god-zero> yep
<god-zero> went suprisingly smooth for me
<cddesjar> ubuntu doesn't have amarok 1.3 yet?
<cddesjar> or is just not on the breezy preview cd?
<cddesjar> nevermind...i'll figure it out on my own
<cddesjar> it's pretty easy too
<god-zero> breezy has 1.3.1, not on the preview cd, that's getting dated
<cddesjar> ok
<cddesjar> i just switched from debian because it takes a little while for new software
<god-zero> It's funny to call a CD that's a week or two as "dated"... breezy's a moving target
<cddesjar> but it's frozen now right?  
<cddesjar> no new software just security updates?  or is it different from the way the debian team handles releases?
<god-zero> feature frozen, a week or two ago, amarok was slid in at the last second
<cddesjar> i see
<god-zero> once released, new software can be had thru backports
<god-zero> other than that, only security and bugfixes make it in
<cddesjar> so just like debian then
<god-zero> the timing is tied to gnome so the gnome desktop is fresh... there have been some thoughts on optimizing kubuntu/kde timing
<KiwiKibi_> what was the name of the more advance "sendmail" clone?
<KiwiKibi_> Qmail, was it?
<cddesjar> what's gnome at now 2.12?
<god-zero> or postfix
<god-zero> 2.12 i think, I'm a kde centric type... gnomes ok but I don't follow it too close
<KiwiKibi_> if i install KDE, can i still run Xfc?
<god-zero> yes, you can pick your desktop at the gui login
<KiwiKibi_> 'k, thanks
<god-zero> I don't know how good the default Xfc setup is under (k)ubuntu, but if you're used to it, I'm sure you'll bend it to your will quickly
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: When 6.04 comes out there'll be a more compelling Enterprise setup  (support for 5 yrs etc iirc
<Pablo_C> anyone have any idea why my wireless nic, when I enable it, it immediately disables?
<seth_k> try it from console and see what message you get
<seth_k> it's not being able to connect
<Pablo_C> ugh
<Pablo_C> :P
<Pablo_C> hang on a sec
<Pablo_C> in control center when I try to go into admin mode it just hangs
<seth_k> yeah
<Pablo_C> I cant even enable it now
<seth_k> in Konsole: "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0"
<seth_k> replace wlan0 with the actual name
<Pablo_C> it has to be turned on though right?
<Pablo_C> in an ifconfig my wifi isnt even there
<seth_k> ohh
<seth_k> tell me about your card
<seth_k> chipset and things
<Pablo_C> atheros
<Pablo_C> chipset
<Pablo_C> www.ubnt.com   its the sr2
<Pablo_C> should run with the madwifi drivers though
<seth_k> okay, internal
<Pablo_C> yes
<Pablo_C> I dont know why in control center It just hangs on "loading"
<Pablo_C> when I try to go into admin 
<seth_k> do you have kde 3.4.2 ?
<Pablo_C> whatever I downloaded of ubuntu site today
<Pablo_C> where do I check?
<god-zero> my dlink 650g - atheros isn't recognised under breezy either, it was under hoary.. but I don't really use it.. so I haven't looked into it
<seth_k> you can right click the panel, click About KDE
<Pablo_C> it is 3.4.0
<seth_k> okay, that will be part of the freezing problem
<seth_k> I would suggest updating
<seth_k> but that's not related to wifi problems
<Pablo_C> :)
<Pablo_C> and how do I update it?
<Pablo_C> this apt-get is new to me
<seth_k> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Pablo_C> ok thanks
<seth_k> first, you would type in CLI: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<seth_k> then add ONE of the lines there (not all)
<seth_k> then in CLI: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<seth_k> then you are done :)
<Pablo_C> thanks mate
<Pablo_C> oh also
<Pablo_C> when I try to compile the new madwifi drivers it asks for modular-* somthing
<Pablo_C> but I cant find it in the apt-get
<Pablo_C> is there some more repos... that I should add?
<seth_k> could you find the actual name? would help ;)
<Pablo_C> ok
<Pablo_C> let me run through it again
<Pablo_C> I think I got it
<Pablo_C> also 
<Pablo_C> so I need to upgrade the kernel?
<Pablo_C> 2.6.10-5-386
<seth_k> no, that is the latest hoary kernel
<seth_k> IMO I would suggest waiting 15 days. Then the new version of Ubuntu will be out. It should fix your wireless issues
<Pablo_C> ok
<Pablo_C> I have to have wireless though :P
<Pablo_C> I work for a wireless isp
<seth_k> before 15 days? :P
<Pablo_C> yes
<seth_k> hmm
<Pablo_C> I will hammer on it this weekend
<seth_k> okay, well what thing did it ask for?
<seth_k> you never told me ;)
<Pablo_C> if I dont get it I will just throw my xp drive back in
<Pablo_C> I know
<Pablo_C> hang on a sec
<Pablo_C> let me get kde updated then I will move to the wireless
<seth_k> ok
<Pablo_C> I hate for it to be doing to many things at once :P
<Pablo_C> is the speedstepping functional ?
<Pablo_C> I notice my computer is only running at 600mhz but sees the processor at 1400
<Pablo_C> cat cpufreq
<Pablo_C>           minimum CPU frequency  -  maximum CPU frequency  -  policy
<Pablo_C> CPU  0       600000 kHz ( 42 %)  -    1400000 kHz (100 %)  -  userspace
<seth_k> my speedstep works
<Pablo_C> it just straight out of the box worked
<Pablo_C> or did you have to do some mods?
<seth_k> OOB
<Pablo_C> sweetness
<Pablo_C> I think I am going to like this distro
<Pablo_C> :)
<Pablo_C> it drives me crazy not being able to be root though
<seth_k> why?
<Pablo_C> I am not used to this sudo stuff
<seth_k> sudo
<seth_k> mmm
<Pablo_C> just different
<Pablo_C> not what I am used to 
<seth_k> then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<seth_k> if you really want
<seth_k> but I would suggest learning the new way
<seth_k> instead of enabling root
<Pablo_C> I think I will learn the new way
<seth_k> I think you will get a better experience for it in the long run.
<Pablo_C> if yall will be patient :P
<seth_k> but anyways, Breezy got a LOT of laptop love
<seth_k> so it's my guess that your wireless card will Just Work(tm)
<Pablo_C> I am really happy with how well it worked on my lappy
<Pablo_C> I have tried several other distros first and this one took no configuration
<Pablo_C> which is nice
<Pablo_C> video was right... sound was right
<Pablo_C> I dont know if bluetooth is right
<Pablo_C> but I will work on that
<seth_k> my bluetooth works :)
<seth_k> I just sent a ringtone to my phone
<seth_k> but ymmv
<Pablo_C> right
<Pablo_C> ymmv is a term for hookers
<Pablo_C> :P
<Hy_BoT_> HI. Can anybody tell me if there is thing like ubuntu's Synaptic in KUbuntu? Thanks in advance
<seth_k> Kynaptic
<Hy_BoT_> thanks
<seth_k> you can find it in the System menu
<Pablo_C> ok I am going to reboot
<seth_k> you don't need to Pablo_C
<Pablo_C> oh
<seth_k> just log out of your session and log back in
<seth_k> that's enough
<Pablo_C> ok
<Pablo_C> brb
<seth_k> the only time you need to reboot is for kernels
<hydrogen> adept is nicer than kynaptic :)
<Hy_BoT_> one more stupid question. How can I make Kubuntu "eat" any type of media files? Was trying to install codecs, but....didn't work out really good. In mandriva those codecs built-in, why its not the same in Kubuntu?
<seth_k> ubotu tell Hy_BoT_ about restrictedformats
<Pablo_C> ack
<seth_k> mm?
<Hy_BoT_> ?
<Pablo_C> the system tools or whatever is all the way gone now :P
<seth_k> yes
<seth_k> the new one is SystemSettings
<Pablo_C> ok
<seth_k> there should be an option for it in your K menu
<seth_k> at the bottom
<Pablo_C> not there.... though I am sure I am looking in the wrong place
<seth_k> !info systemsettings
<seth_k> hmm
<seth_k> what's the name of it...
<Pablo_C> name of what?
<seth_k> ah
<seth_k> !info kde-systemsettings
<seth_k> nope, breezy-only
<Pablo_C> hmm
<seth_k> try going to Konqueror and typing settings:/
<Pablo_C> ok
<Pablo_C> ok that worked
<Pablo_C> thanks
<seth_k> yep
<Pablo_C> ok
<Pablo_C> see ya later
<Pablo_C> thanks for the help
<seth_k|away> okay, good luck with the wi-fi
<KiwiKibi_> does Kubuntu have SEL--Security Enhncd Linux?
<seth_k|away> which you never told me about :P
<Pablo_C> I am trying
<Pablo_C> I just have not got that far
<Pablo_C> :)
<Pablo_C> working on it now
<seth_k|away> haha, okay
<seth_k|away> i'm off to work
<Pablo_C> that you are leaving
<Pablo_C> have a great time at work
<seth_k|away> oh yes
<seth_k|away> mmmm bacteria
<Pablo_C> um
<Pablo_C> what is your work
<seth_k|away> laboratory :D
<Pablo_C> I hope it isnt mc donalds
<Pablo_C> :P
<seth_k|away> haha
<seth_k|away> word
<KiwiKibi_> I need to obtain KUbuntu in CD-ROMS: anyone have a URL where I can order it?
<claydoh> you have to download, or purchase a cd from cheapbytes.com or the like, which is basically paying someone to d/l it for you
<claydoh> you can get Ubuntu cds then install kubuntu-desktop after installing from that
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> can't you get kubuntu cd's from shipit?
<Pablo_C> ditto
<KiwiKibi_> which word denotes a release is stable: "preview", "colony", or other word?
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: neither. Like I said, Breezy is Breezy.
<crimsun> when Ed/K/Ubuntu Breezy is released, it's the final version.
<KiwiKibi_> in the context of software stability: what does your use of the term "breezy" attempts to signify?
<god-zero> Breezy will be released in 2 weeks
<crimsun> Breezy is a simply a unique identifier.
<KiwiKibi_> god-zero: and by that you mean that it will be a release deemed stable?
<hydrogen> yes
<KiwiKibi_> which word denotes a release is stable: "preview", "colony", or other word?
<god-zero> The breezy badger is in development. The different colony numbers and the preview relases are what we use to debug and send info to the devs.
<KiwiKibi_> Then which word is used to stamp a release as stable?
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: there is none.
<god-zero> Hedghog is the current stable AKA 5.04 (the 5 meens 2005, the 04 meens april). Use the numbers to know when it was released. Breezy is AKA 5.10, it will be released mid month
<crimsun> dude, did you not read what I typed the first TWENTY times I typed it?
<crimsun> if you _must_ attach a signifier to it, we "strip" the secondary name when a release is stable
<crimsun> e.g., Breezy Colony -> Breezy
<god-zero> New releases are scheduled every 6 months. dapper AKA 6.04 is the next shceduled release
<KiwiKibi_> ahhh, i see . . . the absence of a signifier is a better way to signify something, eh?  Like when you want to indicate to automobile drivers that they should STOP at an intersection, the best way to indicate it is by . . . not putting any stop sign there, eh?  Brilliant!
<god-zero> breezy etc are our nicknames. the number is what matters
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, not the brightest star in the universe, are ya?
<KiwiKibi_> so, even numbers indicate "stable", and odd numbers "beta"?
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, pay attention. Put down the cheetos for a second.
<chavo> every 6 months a stable release comes out
<crimsun> I want whatever KiwiKibi_'s smoking.
<god-zero> no, just signify the release date. if the $releasedate is greater than $currentdate, it's in development
<chavo> oh now, you're confusing me :)
<god-zero> lol
<crimsun> it's really simple. We release every six months. The first release was October 2004, hence [200] 4.10.
<KiwiKibi_> *coughnoyourejustamorongcough*
<KiwiKibi_> so, the Preview releases and the Colony releases are not releases?
<crimsun> When we release, we freeze the entire pool for that stable release. About a week after that stable release, we open a development branch.
<crimsun> no, preview and colony are not releases. They're milestones.
<crimsun> In the process of opening that development branch, we do a gigantic automated sync from Debian Sid.
<KiwiKibi_> and are the milestones released to the public?
<crimsun> yes, the milestones are all publicly available to encourage testing.
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: Ignore the names... they're unimportaint nicknames. The date is all that matters. like windows 95 98 2000... we have kubuntu 4.10 5.04 5.10 etc
<god-zero> the number meen "went stable on date: year.month"
<KiwiKibi_> ok . . . so when "preview" or "colony" is appended to 5.10 it means that it was destabilized?
<claydoh> heh
<god-zero> so the 5.10 release (aka breezy) will go stable october 05. (about mid month)
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, ni it means it's not stable yet
<chavo> it will be stable on 5.10, 2005 Oct
<god-zero> a group of badgers is called a colony. It's an inside joke. colony 1 was the first iso for testing, colony 2 was the second iso etc. preview is like colony, but later in the development cycle.
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<chavo> better not tell him about the daily isos
<chavo> oops
<god-zero> don't worry about the prerelese stuff unless you want to help us debug.
<chavo> or you're insane
<KiwiKibi_> aight . . . (I hope these dudes marketing manager is not swindling them at the tune of thousands of dollars per year salaries) . . . one last question: what's the difference between a "preview" and a "colony"? 
<god-zero> chavo: I use dailys. ;) _I_ have a death wish.
<crimsun> a colony is a milestone moniker
<crimsun> preview is one very specific milestone
<crimsun> just like RC is one very specific milestone
<KiwiKibi_> RC==release candidate, no?
<crimsun> yes
<god-zero> yep
<crimsun> the URL I pasted above should make that more clear
<chavo> I updated when preview came out, but haven't since then
<god-zero> chavo: you're missing all the fun!
<chavo> just gonna wait till final comes out
<crimsun> I update && upgrade every 30 minutes at :13 and :43
<KiwiKibi_> *ehem* . . . one last last question: how come LinuxCD shop only charges $1.99 for the CDs?  Do they make it up by charging $69 for shipping?
<chavo> sicko!
<crimsun> the mirror pulse goes out at :03 and :33
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: no idea RE: LinuxCD, but Ship-It ships for free, no strings attached.
<crimsun> as many CDs as you want (within reason) for as many supported arches for _free_.
<KiwiKibi_> Ship-It does not ship Kubuntu
<KiwiKibi_> at least they don't indicate they do
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: I never used them, they're simply a cd coping service. They don't develop anything. there cost is 10 cents for plastic, 5 cents for paper
<crimsun> just order Ubuntu CDs and install ''kubuntu-desktop''
<KiwiKibi_> LinuxCD seems to ship Kubuntu
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, that's probably a good choice then
<KiwiKibi_> reason i want to go that route is because Amarok don't seem to work on GNOME
<claydoh> OR FIND A BUDDIE TO GRAB THE ISO AND BURN IT FOR YA, I HAVE DONE THAT A FEW TIMES OVER THE YEARS
<claydoh> sorry
<chavo> amarok should work fine ubder gnome
<crimsun> amarok works fine under GNOME
<chavo> but KDE rules anyway
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: so $2 a disc is realistic price.. think of all those free aol cds you get.. if it cost $69 to send a cd i don't think they'd do it
<chavo> I've gotten CD's from cheapbytes.com before
<chavo> when I was still on teh dialup
<god-zero> chavo: is there a s&h charge?
<claydoh> I mailed a vacation video dvd in the mail, it cist me about 1.25 or so iirc
<KiwiKibi_> waelp . . . Mandriva is priced at $59, $69, $89 . . . so a $1.99 price made me wonder . . .
<chavo> yes
<crimsun> well, red hat charges thousands of US dollars per-seat for enterprise linux
<chavo> yeah, Mandrake costs a little more at cheapbytes
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: mandriva + codecs + support = $89
<claydoh> so I would wonder how much they'd charge
<god-zero> mandriva cd = $0
<chavo> but you can get full mandriva from them for less than $10
<KiwiKibi_> the codecs can be downloaded too anyway, no?
<chavo> that's with flash, java, codecs, etc.
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: do you understand that you can download the iso & burn it free and legaly?
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, yeah you can download it all
<KiwiKibi_> does Kubuntu come with java, flash, codecs?
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, not on the disk
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: you have to download them
<chavo> but they are easy to get
<KiwiKibi_> hmm . . .
<god-zero> freeware isn't included for ethical reasons
<KiwiKibi_> how is java more freeware than GNU?
<KiwiKibi_> how many CDs is Kubuntu then?
<god-zero> gnu gives the user more rights eg: source.. redistribution etc. If you don't understand the difference between gnu + freeware you should studie it
<chavo> 1 CD
<god-zero> 1 cd for the base install
<god-zero> there's also a torrent for the dvd
<chavo> but there's 1000's of pacjakges available
<KiwiKibi_> nothing else is shipped with Kubuntu?
<chavo> woah, I misspell packages like that a lot
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: on a 1 cd install, it's a fairly complete desktop system with plenty of programs
<KiwiKibi_> i want java
<god-zero> chavo: my fingers like to spell some words wierd too
<chavo> yeah, I also type -> waht a lot
<cddesjar> i am trying to watch a dvd with kaffeine and i get this error "The source can't be read.
<cddesjar> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)"
<cddesjar> any ideas?
<god-zero> the funny part is that i misspell the same word wrongly, but consistently
<KiwiKibi_> aight . . . thanks . . . gotta keep finding what i'm looking for
<cddesjar> does anyone  have any idea why that is?
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: you have to download java just ike you do with windows
<cddesjar> also how do i install java?
<god-zero> cddesjar: sorry, i went out side
<god-zero> !tell cddesjar about sunjava
<god-zero> cddesjar: on the dvd thing, if you have all the proper packages for dvd playback, and it still doesn't work... insert dvd.. cancel out the notifications if any, open kaffiene select file | open dvd
<cddesjar> i have libdvdread...i can't imagine what elese i need
<god-zero> decss, etc
<cddesjar> i don't know about decss
<god-zero> try the instructions above, it reads the dvd via a different route
<cddesjar> what ever came on the breezy cd by default
<cddesjar> nope still wont' work
<cddesjar> i'll look into decss
<god-zero> libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3 seem to be the minimum
<god-zero> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3
<cddesjar> i can't seem to install libdvdcss2, it doesn't seem to be in my repositories but the other programs are already installed
<god-zero> breezy or hoary /warty?
<god-zero> I'm on breezy. It's in main libs
<cddesjar> breezy
<cddesjar> in the main libs?
<god-zero> yes
<cddesjar> hmm...i have libdvdnav4, libdvdread3, but i can't find libdvdcss2
<god-zero> search in synaptic for dvdcss
<Hy_BoT> hi. Does  this -----"""https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats""----- means that I will not be able to play standard win-media in Kubuntu at all?
<chavo> Hy_BoT, no, just the opposite
<chavo> you just gotta know the right people ;)
<cddesjar> i did a google search and found it
<KiwiKibi_> Does Kubuntu require a primary partition to install the Boot Manager?
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, well the boot manager should go in the mbr
<chavo> unless you want to boot from a floppy
<cddesjar> just one more question...i installed java but how do i get my java to be recognized my firefox?  i.e. how do i symlink to libjavaplugin_oji.so
<cddesjar> or where is libjavaplugin_oji.so
<KiwiKibi_> Suse explicitly declares it as a feature of Suse that it DOES NOT install the boot manager to the MBR.
<cddesjar> god-zero: do you have backports for breezy in your repositories?  and if you do what do they look like?  i can't seem to get into the backports
<god-zero> Hy_BoT: try to use ogg. It's better and totally free. Elsewise if you believe you have a right to use a codec/program (ie payed for it) there are codecs on the net
<chavo> Well Suse is a wizard, hard to beat that
<Hy_BoT> thnks a lot guys
<god-zero> cddesjar: the are no backports for breezy because there's no dapper to pull from yet
<cddesjar> ok that's why then
<KiwiKibi_> Will WinXP in C:\ still boot if I install Kubuntu's boot manager?
<Hy_BoT> hey. just forgot to aks. What about if I downloaded program in *tar or *gz native-linux formats. Is there easy way to install it in Kubuntu?????
<cddesjar> nevermind
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: yes. that's called a dual boot. 
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, yes, it will add Windows to the boot menu
<cddesjar> i got it figured out
<cddesjar> thanks a lot god-zero!
<chavo> that;s why it's called boot manager, it manages to boot stuff
<Hy_BoT> so........
<chavo> Hy_BoT, .........
<Hy_BoT> sorry, just asked a question
<god-zero> Hy_BoT: if it's source, you'll have to compile
<KiwiKibi_> WinXP is such a pus, ya know . . . it shits ollover if it's not the 1st partition of the 1st drive of the 1st IDE and if it's not the 1st thing that boots.
<chavo> if you find a package that's not in the repos, then yes
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, that's just a lie
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: yep. that's why under a dual boot you haveto install windows first
<chavo> well, you don't "have" too
<chavo> not if you have half of a clue
<Hy_BoT> 1 more  - Is there a particular folder for fonts in Kubuntu? If aI have archived fonts for linux and want them to be installed.......What should I do???
<KiwiKibi_> god-zero: tell this chavo dude to stop calling me a liar
<chavo> Hy_BoT, ~/.fonts
<god-zero> xp _is_ better about it that win 95/8/me was
<Hy_BoT> just put there and it will be automatically insatlled???
<god-zero> it's still not smooth
<Hy_BoT> fonts I mean
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, you're just wrong. I have XP installed and it's not even on the first disk
<chavo> Hy_BoT, yes
<chavo> ttfs
<Hy_BoT> thanks again. Was really helpful. Now I'm gonna switch to linux for sure)
<KiwiKibi_> so, what's in Kubuntu: grub, or lilo, other?
<god-zero> And if you got one of those "rescue" cd sets with your pc instead of a generic windows xp install disk, it _has_ to be 1/1/1
<chavo> I have installed XP and Vista beta, after Linux. I still manage to boot into all of them.
<chavo> I have slightly more than half of a clue
<KiwiKibi_> what a whiner . . . worst than Bill Gates
<chavo> lol, you're a Gtes hater!
<god-zero> the 95 line had to be installed to c: (hda1), then copied to whatever partion, nt/xp can do it _if_ you have a real install disk, but most pcs don't have one
<chavo> 95, that was 10 years ago man
<god-zero> me wasn't
<god-zero> but that, plus the so-called rescue disks is where windows gets that rep from
<KiwiKibi_> chavo: he said: "nt/xp can do it _if_ you have a real install disk, but most pcs don't have one"  --can't you read, stupid?
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, you have no idea what is going on here man
<chavo> what pcs don't have a real install disk?
<chavo> Pcs that are made this century?
<god-zero> mine (all 5 of them)
<KiwiKibi_> chavo: stfu! . . . you're just making your self look stupider and stupider
<god-zero> not one pc that I own or a family member owns came with a real install disk in prolly 5+ years
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, keep going man, you'll be out of you're closet nefore you know it
<KiwiKibi_> chavo: read [dumbass]  --> "<god-zero>	not one pc that I own or a family member owns came with a real install disk in prolly 5+ years"
<chavo> well, like I said, if you have half a clue, you make it happen
<chavo> KiwiKibi_, you're an idiot
<KiwiKibi_> chavo: no.  you're a moronG.
<god-zero> lol, this got out of hand
<chavo> lol, scroll up and read that crap about colony and preview man.
<god-zero> hes a linux neewb, we all were once
<god-zero> no biggie there
<KiwiKibi_> beh
<KiwiKibi_> so, what's in Kubuntu: grub, or lilo, other?
<crimsun> GRUB if you choose the default install
<crimsun> LILO is used for non-standard options, like lvm+/ on JFS
<KiwiKibi_> 'k
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: have you used linux before/
<god-zero> ?
<god-zero> If not, may I suggest talking a friend who has broadband to download a live distro like knoppix or live kubuntu to play with / learn before you take the pluge into linux
<god-zero> live disks are quite fun, pluss the help alot when things with windows or linux go wrong
<_balu> :)
<KiwiKibi_> god-zero: thanks for the suggestion
<god-zero> np
<KiwiKibi_> god-zero: how do i install HPFS file system in Kubuntu installation?
<konfuzed> hey there, does kubuntu use the same installer and drive partitioner that ubuntu uses
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: sudo modprobe hpfs
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: then mount the partition
<konfuzed> crimsun: during install?
<KiwiKibi_> crimsun: 'k, thanks
<crimsun> konfuzed: sure, why not?
<crimsun> there's an extra console
<god-zero> konfuzed: yes, there 90% the same, only kde-desktop is swaped for gnome-desktop
<crimsun> you just have to do it after the partition udeb is extracted.
<konfuzed> hmmmm   interesting
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: you can also do it (set up mounting) durring the install
<konfuzed> so they also install the same boot loader too?
<god-zero> konfuzed: yes
<konfuzed> im just making sure
<konfuzed> ive just enlisted another kubunter
<konfuzed> my buddy sent him ahead with SUSE and he tried like 8 times to install
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: durring partioning phase, tell it to mount hda1: to /mnt/windows or whatever/whereever you want
<konfuzed> thats a good map
<konfuzed> makes it seem obvious to the user
<konfuzed> now this guy is back on windoze
<god-zero> think of the children for go'ds sake!
<konfuzed> but hes gonna download kubuntu and have it going by morning
<konfuzed> my shortest install is 36 keystrokes + user name and password entry
<god-zero> 36? I've never counted. I timed it though, on my celeron 2.6, it takes 50 minutes from inserting the cd till booted into kde.
<konfuzed> arrows and enters pretty much
<konfuzed> mostly just enters
<konfuzed> oh yeah 24 enters 12 arrows
<god-zero> wow, broke down to enter and arrows... do this often?
<konfuzed> no
<konfuzed> just on and off for 20 years
<KiwiKibi_> why should I get Kubuntu instead of Mandriva?
<konfuzed> 36 keystrokes between inserting the disk and booting into kde and being on the internet
<konfuzed> ok logging in is extra key strokes
<konfuzed> ;^)
<konfuzed> I new it would be really simple to install so I had to know how easy it really was.
<konfuzed> will kubuntu auto recognize an epson usb printer??
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: I used to use mandriva. Girst, most of the stuff you have to pay for under mandriva are free, the packages are fresher, and the graphics aren't as kiddish. The one thing nicer about mandriva is the control center
<god-zero> hrm, not sure Girst is a word..
<konfuzed> is epson a word?
<KiwiKibi_> is Mandriva derived from Red Hat/
<KiwiKibi_> ?
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: yes, but there's talk about switching to debian
<KiwiKibi_> i suppose that means Mandriva uses RPM?
<god-zero> yes, but it has urpmi. Urpmi is like apt-get... it's not as "rpm hell"ish as ppl say
<KiwiKibi_> 'k
<god-zero> konfuzed: no idea.. maybe search ubuntuforums.org for you model
<konfuzed> not mine some lady down the street that I gave the disk to
<konfuzed> she wont complain about windows any more
<konfuzed> ;^)
<KiwiKibi_> are Vim, Gimp, OpenOffice, and Firefox included in the 1 CD Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. firefox not sure
<god-zero> letme check..
<konfuzed> is dvd vod included?
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: looks like they're all there
<god-zero> konfuzed: no
<KiwiKibi_> god-zero: great.  many thanks
<KiwiKibi_> and i'm not even gonna check for hardware drivers . . . a'ma just gonna close my eyes and install . . . lol  ;>
<konfuzed> perhaps there is a debian install guide some where for enabling DVD playback
<god-zero> konfuzed: it should all be in main
<god-zero> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<konfuzed> god-zero: i thought you just said no
<god-zero> not on the cd
<KiwiKibi_> what does Linux use for the IDE channels driver?  IBM-S506?  Or did it roll its own?
<konfuzed> so yes there is  a doc on how to easily make it happen
<crimsun> KiwiKibi_: hmm?
<crimsun> there's a change history in the Linux source. It has been rewritten several times from scratch.
<KiwiKibi_> 'k
<konfuzed> cause libdvdcss on suse was a PITA for sure
<konfuzed> and still doesnt behave right
<god-zero> crimsun: just search for dvd and vob in synaptic. I haven't had probs
<crimsun> eh?
<konfuzed> kewl
<crimsun> I think that nick-complete went wayward.
<god-zero> crimsun: that was for konfuzed 
<konfuzed> krazy
<konfuzed> ;^)
<konfuzed> i dont have kubuntu at my place yet but ive got 3 others on it ;^)
<ubuntu> trying the kubuntu live cd of breezy...notice x-chat not with it
<ubuntu> yuk...
<TokenBad> thats better
<konfuzed> TokenBad: are you volunteering to add it
<TokenBad> no...just saying I noticed...thats all...looking at the one that is installed...
<TokenBad> the yuk was about my nick
<konfuzed> ahhh seemed   like you might be comparing k or no k
<konfuzed> ubuntu   to   K   or not tu K
<TokenBad> nah....just trying to see what was different in the new version of kubuntu is all
<konfuzed> that is the question
<TokenBad> one thing noticed was the live cd loads FAST!!
<konfuzed> hmmmmm    ram image on the disc ??????
<TokenBad> not sure...
<TokenBad> but noticed when booted it loaded fast
<TokenBad> I run kubuntu now...
<god-zero> I'd be interested if they had a dvd version, I'm spoiled by knoppix live dvd
<konfuzed> somebody here should ;^)  I hope
<TokenBad> but it was basicly ubuntu with kubuntu desktop installed
<TokenBad> and ran into problems with it
<konfuzed> ubuntu   to   K   or not tu K
<konfuzed> that is the question
<TokenBad> so trying to decide if want to format and just run full install of kubuntu
<konfuzed> hey why not dual boot kubuntu and ubuntu
<konfuzed> they we can really compare
<TokenBad> well see I like kde better than gnome
<TokenBad> but the problem ran into was some problems with sound
<TokenBad> and screensaver
<TokenBad> and other small problems
<konfuzed> is there some kinf of Kommon End User Rating system for GUIs ?????
<TokenBad> and basicly think it was cause of me going from ubuntu and just installing the kubuntu desktop that ran into problems
<TokenBad> think if I did full install I wouldn't have those problems
<TokenBad> konfuzed: I think it is user pref
<TokenBad> I have tried a few different versions
<konfuzed> how does and end user know what to look for or how to compare
<konfuzed> or what to compare
<TokenBad> linspire, ubuntu, kubuntu, xandros, and others
<TokenBad> just whatever you like
<konfuzed> its not all just look
<TokenBad> like ease of use
<TokenBad> what program has things you like that others done
<TokenBad> don't even
<TokenBad> what can one do that others can't
<TokenBad> that kind of thing
<konfuzed> ease of use is one fo the most konfuzing IT terms ive ever come across
<TokenBad> I tested a few live cd's
<TokenBad> many different versions of nix OS has live cd's
<konfuzed> how does one come up with a consistsent comparitive review?????
<TokenBad> so can test before getting
<konfuzed> just curious
<TokenBad> its all their opinion
<TokenBad> well if you ask me anyway
<konfuzed> people mostly tend to go with opinion of the looks id say
<konfuzed> unfortuntely they mostly refuse to read the words on the screen
<konfuzed> ;^)
<TokenBad> well me I tested like 5 or 6 different versions before I settled on one
<konfuzed> do you have a list of top 3 criteria ?
<KiwiKibi_> which CDs (maybe from a distro) should I get that have the package formats Kubuntu can unpack?
<konfuzed> or does it turn out to be dozens
<TokenBad> well what killed me for linspire and xandros was they wanted you to pay for what should be free
<konfuzed> KiwiKibi_: after the install CD synaptic or kynaptic provides all other packages
<TokenBad> basicly wanted you to pay a monthly or yearly fee to get stuff that should be free from their DB
<konfuzed> TokenBad: was that the beer or speach ??
<TokenBad> for example
<KiwiKibi_> the Debian CDs won't do?
<god-zero> ah, just get puppy linux and call it a day
<TokenBad> with ubuntu or kubuntu...you have apt-get or snyaptic
<TokenBad> but with linspire or Xandros
<TokenBad> they wanted you to pay for that service
<TokenBad> to get it from their database
<TokenBad> so right off...I said to hell with that
<konfuzed> oh i thought it was that ms code licenses were included for seamless compatibility
<TokenBad> no you pay for their software
<TokenBad> then you pay a monthly or yearly fee
<TokenBad> to get software from their database that should be free
<konfuzed> which part of the software is theirs ??
<TokenBad> the OS
<TokenBad> check them out
<TokenBad> you will see what I am saying
<konfuzed> I thought they were on a linux OS
<TokenBad> they are
<TokenBad> thats what I am saying
<Sebastian> hi
<Sebastian> i need help
<konfuzed> so the software license fees are for included MS compatibility licenses like libdvdcss and other codecs
<god-zero> they slap on a ton of nongpl stuff, like their installer
<Sebastian> i burned the kubuntu live cd
<KiwiKibi_> does the 1 CD Kubuntu come with a CD writer app?
<Sebastian> and ran it
<Sebastian> now, i clicked start
<Sebastian> and the only thing it said was
<god-zero> KiwiKibi_: yes, k3b
<Sebastian> "boot this cd and try ubuntu linux"
<Sebastian> or something like that
<KiwiKibi_> koolness
<Sebastian> anyway
<Sebastian> how do i "boot" the cd
<Sebastian> i am not good with computers
<TokenBad> Sebastian: yes you have to boot your computer from the cd
<konfuzed> Sebastian: take the cd out and try again
<konfuzed> ;^)
<TokenBad> so reboot your machine and boot from the cd
<Sebastian> how do i boot from the cd?
<TokenBad> in your bios you have to set your first boot device to cd
<konfuzed> put cd in before power off
<god-zero> Sebastian: put the disk in, cycle the power
<Sebastian> slow please, i am not good with computers i bought the burner yesterday to be able to get kubuntu
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> i rebooted with the cd in
<TokenBad> Sebastian: you know how to go into your bios?
<Sebastian> nothing happened
<Sebastian> but ok
<Sebastian> bios? nope
<Sebastian> you give me the path though
<TokenBad> ok...when you reboot your computer...and its says press del to enter bios
<konfuzed> bios setup is usualy F2 or Del key during memory test and hard drive detect
<KiwiKibi_> Sebastian: which CPU do you have?
<TokenBad> press del
<Sebastian> i have a net vista computer
<TokenBad> or f2
<TokenBad> forgot that
<Sebastian> with an intel celron
<Sebastian> do i reboot
<Sebastian> and press f
<Sebastian> 2
<Sebastian> ?
<Sebastian> so*
<konfuzed> Sebastian: kewl I just installed a net vista 866 mhz 3 weeks ago
<TokenBad> Sebastian: when you reboot and it does the memory test and detecting hard drives
<KiwiKibi_> the F2 key
<TokenBad> it will tell you you to press the key
<TokenBad> either f2 or del
<Sebastian> my ocmputer doesnt do that..
<god-zero> It should say "press del to enter bios" or some such.. depends on manufacturer
<Sebastian> it just goes black 
<Sebastian> and oyu can see a _
<Sebastian> oh wait yes on the far right extreme
<god-zero> in that case, press em all
<Sebastian> you can see f1 or something
<god-zero> bash bash bash
<Sebastian> what do i do after that?
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> once in bios
<konfuzed> bash some more
<god-zero> go to the boot menu, enable cd booting, save and exit
<konfuzed> or try tcsh
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> i will do that
<Sebastian> i will be right back
<konfuzed> give em 15 minutes
<TokenBad> if he don't fuck his computer up...I will be suprised
<KiwiKibi_> this is too painful to witness
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone do me a favour? can you visit http://adsl.internode.on.net/pricing/ ? does it display right? it doesnt on my pc :(
<KiwiKibi_> if bios prompt don't come up, he prolly needs to jumper the mobo
<konfuzed> dont worry his video is off
<god-zero> lol, i was thinking the same thing.. either he'll be back saying he couldn't find it, or we'll never see him again
<god-zero> Kamping_Kaiser: looks good in breezy kde 3.5 b1, konqueror
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. thanks god-zero
<TokenBad> I am thinking about burning kubuntu and installing but think will wait till the full version comes out with breezy
<god-zero> two week isn't too long to wait
<TokenBad> I know
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Sebastian
<TokenBad> that was fast Sebastian
<Sebastian> ok i pressed f1 f2 and del and nothing happened
<god-zero> I win
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Sebastian> so...to boot from the cd 
<konfuzed> not even 5 mins
<Sebastian> i would press the keys but it would only make a horrible beeping noise
<konfuzed> then it was just a fraction too soo
<konfuzed> soon
<Sebastian> approximately: n/ldoo
<konfuzed> can you see the memory test?
<konfuzed> i think those ibms use the del key
<god-zero> well, there's always a way to get into the bios, usually a special key or combo (ctrl -alt - enter).. or a jumper.. it'll be in your manual. 
<Sebastian> ok, for "Bob's" sake, i'm a quaker, i don'tknow much about computers, i don't know what "memory test" means
<god-zero> elsewise make a boot cd
<god-zero> not cd, floppy
<Sebastian> i MADE A BOOT CD
<god-zero> sorry
<Sebastian> hah
<Sebastian> right
<Sebastian> no way
<konfuzed> well if you cant get your box to boot from cd you wont be abel to install any operating system in any langauge
<Sebastian> any idea how long took me to be able to figure out how to install a cd burner which i bought just for the kubuntu thing
<god-zero> memory test is that pause when the computer pauses at power up
<TokenBad> Sebastian: memory test is where it runs through the numbers real fast and shows your hard drives
<TokenBad> at that point
<TokenBad> it should tell you what key to press
<konfuzed> 8^)
<TokenBad> you said something about f1 a min ago
<Sebastian> itt wasnt that
<Sebastian> it said 7F
<TokenBad> oh
<god-zero> common ones : f2, delete, ctrl-alt-enter
<Sebastian> and otherwise it was _
<Sebastian> just black and _
<TokenBad> sounds like its not booting right
<god-zero> it depends on your computer, they're all different
<Sebastian> there's a way
<konfuzed> sounds like windows not shuting down ;^)
<Sebastian> an error proof mode or somthing
<KiwiKibi_> Sebastian: was the machine booting BEFORE you installed the CD drive?
<Sebastian> yes
<god-zero> also, did you burn the .iso as a file, or an image?
<Sebastian> i burned the iso 
<Sebastian> then extracted it to the computer
<konfuzed> what software
<Sebastian> then burnt it to a cd
<Sebastian> lemme get e link
<konfuzed> uhm burner software
<TokenBad> Power on the system
<TokenBad> Press F1 to enter the Configuration/Setup Utility.
<TokenBad> thats what their site is saying
<god-zero> put the disc in, look at the directory. is there just 1 file (kubuntu.iso) or a bunch of folders?
<Sebastian> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<konfuzed> ibm net vista site?
<Sebastian> a bunch of folders
<KiwiKibi_> Sebastian: if you do not insert a CD disk, does the machine boot with the previous operating system?
<god-zero> Sebastian: good
<Sebastian> the machine is loading windows ME
<Sebastian> with and without the CD there
<TokenBad> he needs to set the cd as the first boot device
<konfuzed> TokenBad: 
<KiwiKibi_> Sebastian: ok.  You're gonna have to read the manual for the puter to find out how to get into the BIOS.
<konfuzed> TokenBad: did you find an ibm page?
<konfuzed> maybe paste it here
<KiwiKibi_> Sebastian: and find out how to set the BIOS to boot from the CD drive.
<Sebastian> kiwikibi:it'd be more practical to try out all the keys as i reboot
<TokenBad> KiwiKibi_: I just told him
<konfuzed> not really
<Sebastian> yes 
<Sebastian> since i no longer have the manual
<god-zero> or make a floppy
<KiwiKibi_> Sebastian: nah.  That's like trying all English words to figure what a chinese sentence means.
<TokenBad> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4Y686Z
<TokenBad> thats from ibm site
<TokenBad> says press F1
<konfuzed> ibms web site has the above manual
<konfuzed> ;^)
<Sebastian> ok
<KiwiKibi_> Vista is IBM?
<Sebastian> i am going to do that
<Sebastian> yes
<konfuzed> yes
<Sebastian> and wait
<Sebastian> do i do this without the cd first?
<TokenBad> just keep pressing it Sebastian
<Sebastian> ^^?
<TokenBad> don't matter
<konfuzed> with the cd in
<Sebastian> k
<Sebastian> i'll brbr
<TokenBad> you need to set it to boot first
<TokenBad> so don't matter
* TokenBad shakes head
<konfuzed> hahahahahha
<KiwiKibi_>  . . . must . . . sleep . . .
<konfuzed> at least I think thats how I rememeber it 
<TokenBad> if someone is going to install a new os or fuck with their system like that
<KiwiKibi_> l8rz
<konfuzed> ;^)
<TokenBad> they need to have someone that knows what they are doing do it
<konfuzed> a good thing KiwiKibi_ has nt passed out yet
<god-zero> TokenBad: if someone is gunna use a computer..............
<konfuzed> oh
<TokenBad> well brb..going to boot into my normal system
<TokenBad> there...
<konfuzed> the other guy I konvinced to install kubuntu is goig to back up his MBR first
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> i did work
<Sebastian> i nevertheless
<Sebastian> forgot what i had to next
<TokenBad> heheh
<konfuzed> the other guy I konvinced to install kubuntu is goig to back up his MBR first
<Sebastian> MBR
<Sebastian> ?
<god-zero> Sebastian: konfuzed is konfuzed 
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> what do i do next?
<Sebastian> http://sebastianquaker.blogspot.com
<god-zero> ok, you did get into the bios right?
<Sebastian> aye
<Sebastian> what do i do when i'm ther?
<Sebastian> http://photos.wgyf.org/Sebastian
<konfuzed> in the bios is a menu called BOOT
<Sebastian> alright
<konfuzed> this lets you set the order of devices the machine tries to boot from
<god-zero> ok, you want to find the boot order. you either want to enable booting from the cd (if it's turned off) or move the cd higher on the list if it late on the boot list
<Sebastian> ok
<konfuzed> no need to chage any thing else in bios at all
<god-zero> then save then exit
<Sebastian> ok 
<god-zero> it'll reboot
<Sebastian> i'll right back ken
<konfuzed> no wait
<konfuzed> ;^)
<konfuzed> he shoulda backed up his MBR
<konfuzed> hahaha
<god-zero> backups are for wimps
<konfuzed> some peoples kids
<konfuzed> his ME will never be the same
<konfuzed> hes just gonna format it anyway
<konfuzed> ;^)
<god-zero> lol
<god-zero> bye bye ME
<konfuzed> he wont even notice
<konfuzed> he'll probably miss all the virus scans though
<god-zero> virus scans.. oh the memories....
<TokenBad> had to boot back into my normal system..missed my backgrounds
<mornfall> god-zero: i still didn't get my answer why adept is ugly? :P
<crtr> how to upgrade my X server to 4.3 ot greater ?
<god-zero> mornfall: adept's to plain and boxy I think. adept updater's commit or ok button (whatever it was) is like 1/4 of the screen
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> crtr: are you running Warty or Hoary?
<crtr> Hoary
<god-zero> mornfall:  hard to say
<crimsun> crtr: Hoary uses X.Org, which is newer than XFree86 4.3
<god-zero> mornfall: the drop down expantion info is ok, but i like the way synaptic is with "show package properties" = "on".
<god-zero> lol, not to say I could do better
<mornfall> god-zero: you may like it, but it's pretty damn cluttered -- i left that approach long ago
<crtr> When it says i have to upgrade X server , should I download X11R6.8 ?
<mornfall> god-zero: we will see when i add more info how to solve that
<god-zero> maybe tool-tip the description, that may work
<god-zero> I like the summery info. some package names are hard to grep, so the description has to be easy to get (like the drop downs)
<mornfall> i removed tooltips too, because they were more of a headache than use
<god-zero> mm
<god-zero> s/grep/grok
<mornfall> short description is always around, anyway
<mornfall> long one is one click away
<god-zero> lemme pull it up...
<mornfall> Riddell: hey, what's up with the RC? any news on that?
<crimsun> crtr: what's making you upgrade?
<crtr> Your X server doesn?t support resizing and rotating the display.
<mornfall> crtr: driver issue, probably
<crimsun> crtr: which driver are you using?
<crtr> Ati drivers , i think they?re okey
<mornfall> driver needs to support xrandr for this to work
<mornfall> (mine does, mga)
<mornfall> (it did even with xfree 4.2 or something ancient like that)
<god-zero> mornfall: the filters with the combo-boxes... confusing, plus I acidently clicked it away and it's *gone* now. oh-easy tag filter. It's a bit confusing;; but there's a rc out there?
<crimsun> crtr: I'm pretty sure the ATI drivers do.
<god-zero> mornfall: is there a url to the .deb?
<crtr> where to read about the drivers , and how to install them on kubuntu .. ?
<crimsun> crtr: grep ^\(II\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep -i driver
<crtr> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x
<crtr> how to see my current version ?
<god-zero> crimsun:  that's that damn perl isn't it!
<crimsun> god-zero: nope, just standard regexp
<crimsun> poorly optimised regexp I might add
<crimsun> crtr: did you follow the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<god-zero> ^\(ll\) is regular expression?
<TokenBad> wonder why sound from video clips is so jumpy
<crtr> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> crtr: hmm, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> god-zero: yes (and they're capitalised Is)
<TokenBad> if its mp3 it plays fine
<TokenBad> but if its like video clips it jumps and skips
<crimsun> TokenBad: is DMA enabled on the source device?
<TokenBad> umm good question
<TokenBad> it was playing fine when had just ubuntu
<god-zero> TokenBad: some audio pipes/cards don't like eachother much, causing those resyncs. Try a differnt audio output route
<TokenBad> then when installed the kubuntu desktop
<TokenBad> it started jumping and skipping
<TokenBad> but like said..only in video clips
<crtr> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2708
<TokenBad> playing mp3 now..and its fine
<god-zero> regular mp3s don't have to resync
<TokenBad> what do you mean try diffrent output route then
<mornfall> god-zero: no, it's waiting for Riddell 
<god-zero> gstreanme/arts/alsa pick a combo that works with your hardware
<crimsun> crtr: no, I need the entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TokenBad> how do I pick though
<god-zero> my crappy intergrated audio can be quite fussy causing all sorts of those problems
<god-zero> what player?
<TokenBad> its all players
<TokenBad> I have tried mplayer
<TokenBad> totem
<TokenBad> also noatun
<god-zero> I can't startup totem "totem can not starup: no reason" arg!!!
<god-zero> there should be a settings menu, audio
<crtr> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2709
<god-zero> look for terms like gstreamer or arts or xine
<god-zero> noatun no workie for me
<god-zero> I'm on breezy with kde 3.5 beta 1 so I get all the fun
<god-zero> I know under kaffiene I can't use gstreamer, well, I pretty much can't use gstreamer at all
<TokenBad> god-zero, that fixed it thanks
<crimsun> crtr: it supports xrandr
<crimsun> crtr: look at line 1005
<crtr> so i only need to upgrade ?
<lizdeika> how do gtk apps look in kubuntu by default ? is there qt-gtk(or smth like that) installed by default to make qt and gtk apps widgets look the same ?
<mornfall> lizdeika: gtk-qt-engine doesn't solve the "interesting" cases -- it's just a widget style
<god-zero> lizdeika: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, then system settings, then appearence, then gtk styles and fonts, use kde style
<god-zero> oh, then resart x (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<lizdeika> any ISOs with 3.5beta1 ? :)
<god-zero> no
<god-zero> gotta add it to sources.list
<fatejudger> qt engine is crap
<fatejudger> most of the buttons don't even look right
<lizdeika> well maybe not that bad like qt apps look in ubuntu...
<fatejudger> !ftp
<ubotu> No idea, fatejudger
<fatejudger> !ftp client
<ubotu> No idea, fatejudger
<fatejudger> well thanks a lot...
<fatejudger> does anyone have a favorite FTP client other than Kbear?
<fatejudger> Kbear keeps crashing or not tiling windows right
<konsolebox> excuse me.. do u know this error (Xorg logfile): (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<inc|freaky> any1 using a remote control for his/her pc ... im just trying to acomplish it ^^
<spiral> hi
<fatejudger> how can I extract rar files?
<fatejudger> what package can I get that will do this?
<Tm_T> unrar?
<konsolebox> unrar-free?
<fatejudger> thanks
<konsolebox> is there an alternate to intel-agp? the module crashes with my mb and no other *-agp modules are compatible.. i already searched for some forums and found the same problems.. intel-agp is generic right? is there any other generic module?
<fatejudger> wow, unrar isn't doing a very good job
<fatejudger> it keeps "failing"
<fatejudger> is there another program to extract rar files?
<konsolebox> fatejudger: maybe u can check this site: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/unrar
<Nakkel> or use unrar-nonfree package
<crtr> how to check if my sound cars is not working ?
<crtr> how to check if my sound card is not working ?
<fatejudger> konsolebox: it says my version of libc6 isn't new enough
<DocTomoe> crtr: If there is no sound, your soundcard does not work. easy, is it? ;)
<crtr> hehe
<crtr> and if the speaker system is not working , and the card is working 
<DocTomoe> then you should consider plugging some headphones to the card for testing.
<god-zero> crtr: what kind of computer do you have? I want make sure to stear clear of em.
<DocTomoe> the probability that both your speakers and your headphones are defective is smaller than just your boxes not working.
<inc|freaky> im currently installing a mouse cursor theme, whats the difference between a hand and a wand?
<inc|freaky> i mean, whats "wand" at all?
<inc|freaky> (sry 4 my bad english)
<crtr> yesterday there was sound .. when i stopped the movie and i opened another movie there wasn?t any sound ..
<DocTomoe> might as well be a problem with the other movies audio channel
<crtr> no ..
<god-zero> crtr: ...still no sound? did you look for the player in ps? Have you restared x?
<inc|freaky> has any1 got the same problem that mozilla firefox wont start anymore?
<fatejudger> how the hell do you people extract rar archives?
<fatejudger> the version in the repository is old as hell
<god-zero> unrar
<fatejudger> well it doesn't work
<inc|freaky> fatejudger: unrar x
<fatejudger> it keeps failing
<inc|freaky> fatejudger: read the message
<inc|freaky> fatejudger: and man unrar
<inc|freaky> will help you ;D
<crtr> fatejudger, i?v got the same problem
<DocTomoe> inc|freaky: try rm -rf ~/.mozilla*
<god-zero> what error?
<fatejudger> inc|freaky: how is that going to help me?
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: there is unrar source on rarlabs homepage. 
<fatejudger> I know, but I can't compile it
<fatejudger> there isn't a configure file
<DocTomoe> you could download it and compile from source. as it is not "open", it will probably not be included in ubuntu
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: you do not need one. just "make"
<inc|freaky> DocTomoe: will that delete my bookmarks?
<DocTomoe> inc|freaky: Probably yes.
<inc|freaky> grr
<DocTomoe> Who the hell needs bookmarks, anyway? You could finde them in that directory and try to backup them
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: "make" doesn't work either
<inc|freaky> DocTomoe: it didnt help firefox is still not starting ill try running it at a consolel looking for the error ;D
<DocTomoe> inc|freaky ... that should be the *first* thing to do if something seems broken.
<inc|freaky> yea it just does nothing
<god-zero> you could mv out the bookmarks.html then rm, then mv them back
<inc|freaky> i enter the cmd the cursor jumps into the next line no errors no output at all just freezed
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: you have build-essential installed, have you?
<inc|freaky> (the console output)
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: yes, I compile stuff all of the time
<DocTomoe> inc|freaky: How about sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox ?
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: it just says that there isn't a makefile
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: which there isn't
<fatejudger> there's only makefile.unix
<fatejudger> makefile.bcc
<fatejudger> it doesn't make any sense
<DocTomoe> there should be a readme
<inc|freaky> DocTomoe: also doesnt work
<god-zero> inc|freaky: killall firefox
<DocTomoe> I think there was a step like renaming one of those makefiles. probably makefile.unix -> Makefile or something.
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: yeah
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: I tried that
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: it's compiling
<god-zero> firefox had a zombie like bug, the first instance wouldn't close, subsequent launches would hang
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: there will not be a make install in this source ... you'll have to move the unrar executable to a directory of your choosing.
<inc|freaky> god-zero: also doesnt work :(
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: I can't find that either
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: did you compile?
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: nm, Konq needed a refresh
<DocTomoe> I have a unrar executable in the source directory after compiling
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: well this does me no good
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: it's just some dumb executable
<fatejudger> I'm going to have to run it every time
<fatejudger> by ./ing it
<konsolebox> fatejudger: the i386 package in http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/unrar works for me.. did u get i386?
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: move that "dumb" executable to somewhere where the system will look for it. /usr/local/bin or something
<fatejudger> konsolebox: it says I need a newer version of libc6
<konsolebox> fatejudger: ok
<god-zero> what am I doing wrong: "killall firefox"?
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: what do you mean with "i have to run it every time"?
<god-zero> inc|freaky: there's something about killall I forgot it seems, open ksysgaurd, kill all the firefoxs and firefox.bins
<inc|freaky> god-zero: there were only firefox-bins running
<inc|freaky> god-zero: ps aux | grep mozilla or grap firefox doesnt show anything
<inc|freaky> i try to start
<inc|freaky> it hangs
<inc|freaky> no error showing
<inc|freaky> just doing nothing
<god-zero> still, ok I see
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: ok, it works now and it's integrated into Konq
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: thanks
<DocTomoe> np
<DocTomoe> Hm, I have a problem with sound in vlc - KDE sound works fine. any ideas?
<crimsun> install vlc-plugin-arts
<crimsun> (it's in universe)
<inc|freaky> :( seems like no1 can help me before i restarted X it worked
<god-zero> hrm that's odd, I can "killall konsole", but I can't "killall firefox" or "killall firefox.bin", is that because it's java or something?
<inc|freaky> god-zero: what do you mean "you cant"? doesnt the program exit?
<Tranquitos_> god-zero: it's firefox-bin
<inc|freaky> ps aux | grep firefox
<god-zero> maybe I should switch to a bigger font ;)
<konsolebox> god-zero: hav u tried killall -s 9 firefox-bin?
<god-zero> It works, the - looked like a . to me in that font
<konsolebox> ^^
<god-zero> it's always the stupid little things that mess you up
<inc|freaky> i just noticed, thunderbird doesnt start, too :(( what is happening
<god-zero> inc|freaky: any error?
<inc|freaky> god-zero: no, nothing at all. cursor just hanging in the next line
<inc|freaky> thunderbird at least showing selected locale: de-DE
<inc|freaky> but then hanging like firefox
<inc|freaky> no window opens nothign happens
<god-zero> type "please"
<god-zero> ;)
<inc|freaky> sudo mozilla-thunderbird shows me the first configuration dialouge
<god-zero> mm
<Tranquitos_> inc|freaky: have you tried removing your configuration files?
<inc|freaky> yey
<inc|freaky> yes
<god-zero> sudo gui is bad idea
<inc|freaky> god-zero: just testing
<god-zero> well, I meen if you did that before the prob, that maybe why... kdesu gui
<god-zero> instaed
<god-zero> instead
<inc|freaky> no didnt du it
<god-zero> k...
<IceDC571> whats the name of that dialog that lets you configure KDE's settings like choosing a Microsoft, Mac, UNIX behaviour
<god-zero> single click vs double click?
<IceDC571> yep
<TokenBad> I think do it through control center
<TokenBad> appearence and themes
<TokenBad> then style
<orace|> IceDC571, you could also run kpersonalizer
<IceDC571> orace|, thats it! thanks :)
<god-zero> I forgot about that app
<guillaume> hi
<god-zero> hi
<mr_owen> hi
<mr_owen> i have a little problem with my pcmcia wifi card
<mr_owen> every time i reboot it isn't there anymore
<mr_owen> anyone ? 
<DocTomoe> mr_owen: You might want to put the coonfiguration commands into /etc/init/networking.
<mr_owen> ?
<mr_owen> how can i do thaht ? 
<mr_owen> and what are those commands ? 
<DocTomoe> what commands do you use to initiate your wifi card?
<mr_owen> well
<mr_owen> if i reboot 
<mr_owen> it isn't there anymore in the list at settings 
<mr_owen> so then i go to console
<mr_owen> i do ndiswrapper -hotplug
<mr_owen> en then ndiswrapper modprobe
<mr_owen> en then it is turned on
<mr_owen> but then i can't go into administrator mode to enable it 
<mr_owen> that's a fault in the kde i think 
<DocTomoe> negative, this is not KDE. You might want to put the ndiswrapper-Commands in startup. Usually, the modprobe should do this automatically. strange
<mr_owen> yeah i know
<mr_owen> but i can't get into administrator mode
<TokenBad> can anyone tell me why my screen saver don't start on bootup
<mr_owen> it asks my pass 
<TokenBad> I actually have to go to screensaver
<mr_owen> i put it in, and then it just doesn't go into admin mode
<TokenBad> then it tells me its not started and ask me to start it
<DocTomoe> mr_owen ... what version are you running?
<mr_owen> breezy
<mr_owen> in hoary the card didn't work 
<mr_owen> so i had to update 
<DocTomoe> have you unlocked admin mode and use your root password for this?
<mr_owen> well
<mr_owen> there is the button administrator mode at the bottom 
<mr_owen> if i do that is asks my root pasword
<mr_owen> and sometimes it works
<DocTomoe> no.
<DocTomoe> it asks your user apssword.
<mr_owen> that's the same
<DocTomoe> this is adapted to ubuntus user-password-sudo-philosophy
<mr_owen> i ony have one pasword, the user pasword
<mr_owen> and that works with sudo also 
<mr_owen> and sometimes it worked for admin mode aswell
<DocTomoe> sudo always works with user password. 
<mr_owen> then pls tell me how i can get into admin mode
<DocTomoe> try kdesu kcontrol 
<DocTomoe> this might take a while to load
<mr_owen> yeah
<DocTomoe> welcome to admin mode ;)
<mr_owen> that worked
<mr_owen> should i go out of this mode when i'm finished or does he do that automatically ? 
<DocTomoe> simply chose kcontrol
<DocTomoe> close
<mr_owen> and can you help me now with putting those commands in so my card will work automatically ? 
<TokenBad> can anyone tell me why my screen saver don't start on bootup
<TokenBad> I actually have to go to screensaver
<TokenBad> then it tells me its not started and ask me to start it
<DocTomoe> mr_owen: Why do you not change your /etc/init.d/networking configuration with sudo vi /etc/init.d/networking and adding your ndiswrapper commands where they seem to make sense? ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: where are you hiding? :'(
<mr_owen> hm
<mr_owen> doctomoe still here ? 
<DocTomoe> jupp
<mr_owen> well
<mr_owen> i enabled the wifi card
<mr_owen> it worked, it got the ip 
<mr_owen> but when i than unplugged my lan cable, i didn't have internet
<mr_owen> strange
<mr_owen> so i rebooted, and the card is gone again
<DocTomoe> that is a routing problem. try changing your standard route over the wifi card.
<mr_owen> mm
<inc|freaky> does any1 know how i can have kopete stop these messages popping up from the taskbar when someone comes online?
<mr_owen> can you pls help me to get the card started every time i log in ? 
<DocTomoe> mr_owen: I do not know your card. I do not know your system configuration. I even do not know your wifi hotspot configuration. What I know is that if you want your card running, you have to initiate it in the init.d files. 
<mr_owen> hm
<DocTomoe> maybe #ndiswrapper will be of more help ;)
<GeneralZod> inc|freaky: Settings->Configure Notifications
<GeneralZod> inc|freaky:Particularly, "A user has come online"
<TokenBad> can anyone tell me why my screen saver don't start on bootup
<inc|freaky> thankyou :D
<TokenBad> I actually have to go to screensaver
<TokenBad> then it tells me its not started and ask me to start it
<GeneralZod> inc|freaky: You're welcome :)
<max_ct_IT> qualcuno da italia?
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<max_ct_IT> thanks
<mr_owen> hi
<mr_owen> i have a question
<mr_owen> i made an extra fat32 partition
<mr_owen> so i could put things there that i can use in linux and windows
<mr_owen> but i can't write on it 
<mr_owen> how can i change this , 
<mr_owen> well, i can't write to it from KDE, but i can form console
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mr_owen about windowsdrives
<mr_owen> ?
<nalioth> mr_owen: ubotu has messaged you. read it
<mr_owen> did so
<mr_owen> still doesn't work
<hmmm> mr_owen: maybe u need to edit the /etc/mtab so that normal users can also write on ur fat32 partition
<nalioth> mr_owen: did you read and execute the script?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mtab?
<mr_owen> yes
<mr_owen> i did sudo bach winmac_fstab
<mr_owen> and then it asked if i wanted to do that for al users so i said yes
<mr_owen> but if i go to /windows in conquerer
<mr_owen> i still can't make a new map
<sege> ubuntu-repository for kubuntu or does kubuntu have there own repository now?
<buz> the same repo
<Kamping_Kaiser> shared
<sege> for breezy?
<nalioth> sudo what?
<konsolebox> mr_owen: maybe u need to remount?? maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> same sege
<Kamping_Kaiser> exept 3.5 beta
<sege> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks.
<mr_owen> with mnt /windows /windows ? 
<nalioth> mr_owen: you ran sudo WHAT winmac_fstab?
<mr_owen> bash
<mr_owen> like it said 
<mr_owen> :s
<nalioth> mr_owen: look in /media
<konsolebox> mr_owen: do u mean in console.. u'r logged as root?
<mr_owen> yes
<mr_owen> in media
<mr_owen> the extra partition isn't there
<mr_owen> but maybe i made an error
<mr_owen> when i partitioned, i made that partition /windows
<mr_owen> so now i have a map /windows
<konsolebox> try reading this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2000/03/msg01117.html, u can have an idea
<mr_owen> which should be a partition of 20 Gb to use with windows and linux
<mr_owen> so i think i should just repartition this one 
<mr_owen> :)
<mr_owen> is there a partition manager program in kubuntu ? 
<nalioth> mr_owen: qt- or g- parted
<mr_owen> look
<mr_owen> when i look in kdiskfree
<mr_owen> it is this one: 
<mr_owen>  /dev/hda4 
<mr_owen> vfat 
<mr_owen> mountpoint /windows
<mr_owen> i just don't understand why i can't write on it 
<bazan> Hi, do are you able to login your msn account via kopete
<bazan> the server seems down?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, the servers are down
<nikkia> bazan, its odd
<bazan> ok, thx
<mr_owen> i'm online :s 
<mr_owen> oh no i'm not 
<Kamping_Kaiser> most ppl i know are off
<mr_owen> :)
<GeneralZod> I get: "The server is not available at the moment. Please try again later."
<nikkia> bazan, i have 2 accounts, one is on, the other is getting the message about tehe server not being available
<nikkia> oh, tell a lie
<nikkia> as i wrote that, my main account dropped offline again
<nikkia> i fear they might have changed the protocol again :/ its that time of year :/
<nalioth> nikkia: keepin ya on your toes
<nikkia> nalioth: other than the advertisement issue, i don't see why IM vendors need to keep locking out the 3rd parties
<nikkia> but even there, more 3rd parties == more market share == more clueless users using 1st party == more advertisement views
* nalioth reads nikkia text = gets conflustercated = contemplates a nap = mmm breakfast
* Kamping_Kaiser only has msn because the masses dont use icq or jabber
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: a lot of people MAY use jabber, now google has a jabber service :)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: that said, all my gmail-using friends/colleagues still use MSN instead
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) yes, heres hoping
<Kamping_Kaiser> problem with the google thing is its not seen as jabber, so ppl are using it, but idont realy know
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, and google don't appear to have any gateways to other jabber servers :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( but tehy were going to fix that werent they?
<jsubl2> in digikam version 7.2 where is the print wizard dialog to print say 4 images to page
<nikkia> yep, protocol change, gits!
<nikkia> 'your password is incorrect'
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. well picked 
* nikkia looks forward to having to build a new kopete this week :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks 'jabber'
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: if i could convince my coworkers to use it...
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i could convice *anyone* to use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> that would be one less person i loose contact with every few months...
<nikkia> aye, i could do without being out-of-contact this week
<nikkia> but not 'i could do' enough to run windows for a week :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<seaLne> don't suppose anyone has a matrox dual head card?
<buz> has anyone with a ati r200 tried Exa already?
<buz> and found transparency usably fast with it?
<god-zero> buz: I got a 9200se (280?) transparency and the like have been elusive.
<buz> but have you tried exa?
<buz> it seems to work faster than before but still not really useable
<god-zero> tried, couldn't seem to get it to work
<buz> how can i know it does work?
<buz> composite for one seems to work
<buz> (else transparency wouldnt work afaik)
<god-zero> composite works, but slow.. mucks up stuff
<buz> then maybe exa didnt get loaded
<god-zero> my inergrated i845 did better
<god-zero> I tried and tried, but I couldn't get results like I expected. But 3d is fine. (I'm using fglrx, not ati, or radeon)
<buz> fglrx has no support for exa
<buz> only the radeon has for what i understand
<hydrogen> exa is nice :)
<hydrogen> transparency I still have trouble with though
<buz> hydrogen: you dont happen to know how i can check if its being used?
<god-zero> I used the "ati" driver and 2d was quite stable
<zeethreedee> hey peeps anyone know how to get an external usb hdd to work?
<buz> zeethreedee: works flawlessly here
<buz> plug in and go
<zeethreedee> no it doesnt
<zeethreedee> i tried
<buz> what happens
<zeethreedee> i plug in harddrive spins up but i cant mount it and it doesn't appear in the "storage media" section
<buz> what does dmesg say
<zeethreedee> ill check
<mornfall> ubotu: seen Riddell 
<ubotu> riddell is currently on #kubuntu #ubuntu
<mornfall> ubotu: stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid mornfall
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ubotu: go home
<ubotu> Tm_T: Are you on ritalin?
<mornfall> ubotu is too aggressive
<ubotu> mornfall: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Tm_T> no, I use blue and red and stripy and yellow pills
<Tm_T> and pile of white ones
<buz> ubotu needs an anger management therapy
<ubotu> buz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<buz> in your case yes
<mornfall> hmm, Riddell went under
<mornfall> or what
<slow-motion> hallo
<buz> mhh composite is still awfully slow
<buz> i somehow dont think exa works
<Riddell> jdub: hi
<gdh> Is it possible to specify partitioning when installing Kubuntu? I'd like to have /home in a seperate partition so if I need to trash the root parition in future, it's easy to keep all my data / settings..
<gdh> Myown install was so long ago now I can't remember if there's the option for this or not
<linke> I have installed apache from apt-get, and I can acess it from the same computer, but not from another one on the network. why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gdh yes you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke: its probably only set to listen on localhost or 127.0.0.1
<gdh> Kamping_Kaiser: Cool, is it part of the 'normal' install or do I need to enable an 'expert' mode ?
<linke> where do I set it not to
<linke> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gdh: rather then let it auto partition, do a manual partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> otherwise its the same installer
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke: using apache or apache2?
<linke> apache2
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf iirc
<linke> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have it installed on this box, so i cant look up the exact setting, sorry
<linke> I'll try
<linke> Kamping, I found something in that file that said something about .htacess, is that it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, it should be in that file
<Kamping_Kaiser> try searching for "localhost" or "127.0.0.1" and see if tehres a 'listen' option
<linke> I didn't find anything.. you want me to send you the file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pastebin it
<Kamping_Kaiser> pls
<linke> pastebin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> www.pastebin.com
<linke> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> its for puting lots of text into
<linke> http://pastebin.com/380475
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke: it looks fine, are you sure the problem is on the server?
<linke> I think so at least, I'll try putting some random files in the public_html-directory
<gdh> linke: can you try from the other machine 'telnet IP.ADDRESS.OF.SERVER 80' then type GET / and press Enter twice?
<seaLne> try netstat -a|grep www to see what apache is listening on
<linke> the other computer is a windows machine, sorry
<gdh> linke: telnet is on Windows, too..
<gdh> You won't be able to see yourself typing 'GET /' with windows telnet, tho
<linke> telnet is okay
<linke> hold on then
<gdh> If you get a whole load of text back.. 
<gdh> heh :) then apache is working fine...
<linke> okay
<gdh> are you just using a windows web browser and going to http://IP.ADDRESS.OF.SERVER/ ?
<gdh> or are you trying to use http://machinename/ ?
<linke> gdh: doing ip of sorver doesn't work, they aren't on a windows network yet, and doing the telnet thing just says "connecting to *ip*"
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke: can you ping the server?
<gdh> can you even ping the Linux server from your windows box?
<gdh> ha :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol gdh
<linke> I'll try
<gdh> This just smells like TCP/IP 101 .. wrong subnet mask or something..
<linke> I can't ping it, from windows box, wierd
<linke> they are connected to the same router
<Kamping_Kaiser> are tehy on the same network?
<linke> not the same network, but the same router
<linke> someone try pinging 82.182.132.146?
<linke> and don't haxx0r it pleaes
<linke> *please
<gdh> er.. they at least have IP addresses in the same private range ? 10.0.0.x / 192.168.0.x or similar?
<linke> wierd, both computers has got the same external ip :s
<gdh> That can't be good. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<linke> nope, they are on some wierd d-link hybrid of wireless and non-wireless router
* Kamping_Kaiser sees this problem getting messy :/
* linke does too
<gdh> Very.
<gdh> linke: Don't suppose you have just a cheap hub / switch lying around that you could isolate the two machines onto
<gdh> just to eliminate the d-link box doing 'weird shit'  :)
<linke> and then I plug that one to the modem?
<gdh> typically the way such ethernet routers work is the router itself gets the public IP 82.x.x.x
<gdh> and it allocates a private address in 10.0.0.x to each machine on the LAN
<linke> oh yeah, my friend, it is his computer, has got a spare switch lying around
<gdh> and the router does the IP Masq to each Net request from teh lAN appears to be coming from the router itself...
<gdh> I don't know what funny stuff the router is trying to do.. some kind of 'ppp half bridge' so LAN machiens get a public IP...
<Kamping_Kaiser> got a crossover cable? easier then a switch...
<gdh> It's asking for pain :)
<linke> but I need to be able to acess the server from other computers too
<linke> but if I plug a switch to the modem, will that give me a different ip?
<gdh> without knowing the device or how it works, it's very difficult to give useful advice :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke:  what is the modem, can you give us a link to teh website?
<gdh> Is this a cable modem system or ADSL or what?
<linke> hold on
<linke> dlink-dl-713p is the router, and spedtouch is all the modem says, but maybe his isp only gives one external ip?
<gdh> a single external IP is normal yes, and typically that IP gets assigned to the router, not the PCs...
<linke> then a switch won't solve, his sisters computer has got the same ip too, so I guess that's the problem
<soebbi> if i change my k-menu (by moving or deleting entries) saving the changes does nothing. Does anyone have the same problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke: can you explain what has to happen with teh internet+server a bit better more? what services does the server offer?
<linke> the server is basicly a old computer with kubuntu and apache2 if that is what you mean, or you mean the isp?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so all it does is serv a website?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you can forwrad port 80 on the router to that pc
<linke> or more like a mp3-host for his friends 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and all is good
<linke> okay, hold on
<linke> wait, if I enter the network ip (192.168.bla), then it works
<linke> so I guess just opening port 80 would do
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> how can i aothorize root to log in in kdm please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> linke: now make sure its a static ip.. .or when it changes teh server will go offline
<Kamping_Kaiser> rrichie: with pain
<rrichie> pain ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. its not easy
<rrichie> can you explain it to me please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, because i havent done it. but roughly you have to 'sudo passwd root' to enable the root account, then change kdms login conf file to alow root logins
<rrichie> what is the kdm login conf file please?
<seaLne> rrichie: why do you need to run X as root?
<rrichie> because i have to launch a program as root but konqueror freezes on my computer when i do that
<seaLne> are you using kdesu?
<rrichie> no
<rrichie> xhost +
<rrichie> su
<rrichie> konqueror
<rrichie> kdesu konqueror makes konqueror to hangs
<rrichie> i need to log in as root
<rrichie> can you help me please?
* seaLne dosen't understand how you could ever need to run konq as root
<kubuntu> hello. . do u know the package name that contains r200_dri.so?
<apokryphos> konsolebox: xlibmesa-dri
<konsolebox> ok thanks
<apokryphos> konsolebox: use packages.ubuntu.com for things like that =)
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> hey
<nikkia> was starting to worry that your sis might have buried you under the patio :P
* nalioth is having breakfast...still
<apokryphos> I ended up coming home just ten minutes after loads of people went out; meant I had to cue for half an hour while they got in straight away oO
<scheich> hi
<apokryphos> hi there
<apokryphos> 113 -- channel is indeed growing
<konsolebox> apokryphos: can u give a sample deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/* like thing? pls
<apokryphos> paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<gautam> hi all!
<gautam> i have a question.. when breezy releases, would it be possible to upgrade using kynaptic alone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<nikkia> gautam: i wouldn't recommend using kynaptic
<gautam> ah...any reason why not?
<nikkia> a full system upgrade is surely going to have console prompts, which kynapic doesn't (didn't, last time i checked) handle
<gautam> oh....then an apt-get dist upgrade then?
<gautam> i've heard that a re-install is preferable to an update
<konsolebox> apokryphos: how will i add in sources.list this: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-dri_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb
<nikkia> gautam: its less likely to be a hassle to reinstall, if your original install was done cleanly
<gautam> but i don't want to end up reconfiguring breezy from scratch
<gautam> that's why i prefer to just upgrade
<apokryphos> konsolebox: how woudl you add it? What?
<konsolebox> nvm i found the way
<konsolebox> what i meant was the repository
<konsolebox> address
<apokryphos> the link I gave you had the security.ubuntu.com repository
<cnp-mad30> if you run kynaptic from the console using sudo kynaptic u can answer the console prompts
<Deanie> hi
<Deanie> when will breezy be released?
<Deanie> ive added repos for backport and universe/multiverse and kde 3.4.2, would a dist-upgrade update my whole os ? (properly)
<crtr> I have .taz.gz in /var/www and the archive is 4 GB . I can't see it in web browser , why ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> comment out the backports, tehn update
<Kamping_Kaiser> .tar.gz? or taz.gz? and im not sure is teh answer
<Kamping_Kaiser> any .htaccess stuff hiding it?
<crtr> it's .tar.gz and i don't know what's .htaccess ..
<Deanie> what are backports for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> crtr: what path did you put in your browser?
<Deanie> a 4gb file ? dvd ? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Deanie: they give new packages (say from breezy) to teh stable releases (say hoary)
<Deanie> if u dare, try unpack it :)
<crtr> Kamping_Kaiser, my ip 
<crtr> Deanie, not a DVD .. mp3s put in archive
<Kamping_Kaiser> crtr: +path? or just your ip?
<crtr> Kamping_Kaiser, ip only
<Deanie> do i need backports then?  ive no idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> that should be ok then :/ sure you have apache installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Deanie: no, you *never need* backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a luxury 
<crtr> yes i have it ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure then crtl
<crtr> there are 3-4 folders and another tar.gz
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> is it still impossible to have musicbrainz support for mp3's ?
<seaLne> freedb is more comonly used by music progs
<Deanie> Kamping_Kaiser can u have a quick look at my sources list and tell me if its ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok Deanie. pastebin it
<whoiam> any kernel guru here ?
<Deanie> http://www.duff.karoo.net/sources.list
<Deanie> if thats easier
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> comment out teh cdrom
<Kamping_Kaiser> and comment out packports
<Deanie> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure about teh kde 3.4.2 thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill find a link to mine to show you ;)
<whoiam> anybody know how can I get my current kernel configuration, so that I could use it as dummy for compiling my new kernel (like you have kernel configuration in gentoo)
<Deanie> im wantin to move my windows setup over to linux now i have enuff of my progs replaced and now got apache2+ssl+deflate to play nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://users.on.net/~goetz/sources.list.uber.internode <- the sources list i wrote
<Kamping_Kaiser> for my isp mirrors
<Deanie> but ill wait for breezy
<ll> is it still impossible to have musicbrainz support for mp3's ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> try that whoiam, othr then that i cant help
<Deanie> link not working
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<whoiam> Kamping_Kaiser: lemme check
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://users.on.net/~goetz/sources.list.uber.node <- the sources list i wrote
<Kamping_Kaiser> try that
<Deanie> huge
<whoiam> ubotu: I know how to compile a kernel, I just want to remove some unwanted things from my current kernel, so I need a skelaton of config file
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, whoiam
<Kamping_Kaiser> Deanie: yeh. basicly. if you change the 'node' to 'ubuntu' its a list pointing at the master servers
<slow-motion> re
<whoiam> ubotu: lemme check the link
<whoiam> :)
<ubotu> whoiam: Syntax error in line 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Deanie> stick with my list for now ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs uber sources list
<Deanie> wouldnt know where to start with that one
<Deanie> and im forever breaking the linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does every version of ubuntu, with individual repos you can turn on and off
<Deanie> i dont know what to turn on / off
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> then dont go near it
<Kamping_Kaiser> basicly you would find the lines with 'hoary' in them, and uncomment them. 
<whoiam> ubotu: great link, worth of reading all :) thnx
<ubotu> whoiam: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Deanie> just want a list to add latest packages and update as needed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Deanie: yours is fine, just thought i would show off mine :0
<Deanie> k, well ive commented the cdrom and backport line, so shud be ok.  b
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep.
<Deanie> im only usin hoary in vmware at mo to make sure its all workin as i need it to.. 
<Deanie> gunna wait till breezy is final and use that for main instal
<Kamping_Kaiser> breezy is nice.
<Kamping_Kaiser> im waiting for breezy to go stable so i canupgrade to dapper
<Deanie> whats that
<Kamping_Kaiser> the version after breezy (version 6.04)
<inc|freaky> how do i use this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29702 ? is changing the look of the K-button or can any1 point me to a document?
<Deanie> just want me a stable upto date working os
<Chousuke> Kamping_Kaiser: Freak.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. Chousuke why?
<Chousuke> Kamping_Kaiser: You like using unstable in-development operating systems?
<Deanie> doin a dist-upgrade,  238mb
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, im a tweaker. i break stuff anyway, so some help is always good
<Kamping_Kaiser> its also a bit of 'living life on the edge' involved
<inc|freaky> i feel the same Kamping_Kaiser :) with ubuntu this is even made easy ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :)
<Chousuke> I don't care as long as it works.
<Kamping_Kaiser> most ppl dont, which is teh problem i have trying to convert ppl
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'so does linux ever crash on you' 'yeh, everyday, because i run teh unstable version' 'oh.... ill stick with windows' :/
<apokryphos> heh
<Chousuke> you're a bad marketer :p
<inc|freaky> Kamping_Kaiser: ppl need ppl like you so you can help them when they finally switch to the new stuff in which you have knowledge because youre using it since ages ^^
<Chousuke> Well, just show them that windows doesn't work
* apokryphos is on a record uptime in his new residence with 2 days!
<apokryphos> going all the way to the top!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chousuke: i show them untill they go blue.. .doesnt help ;)
<apokryphos> I don't think I'll restart for when Breezy's out, even :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. go apokryphos :)
<inc|freaky> in my last class i have taken one guy to linux. now hes trying to take others to linux but only one guy is interested in his class ... all others, after looking at live-cds sticked to windows 
<Chousuke> 18:15  up 3 days,  8:04, 19 users, load averages: 0.47 0.42 0.35
<Chousuke> on a laptop, though, so it's acceptable :P
<inc|freaky> they all scared and its all too hard for them
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just convinced a mate to dl the live cd. will see how he goes
<Chousuke> I wonder why 19 users though
* apokryphos is interested in nikkia's current uptime :P
<Chousuke> I'm logged in that many times for some reason.
<hydrogen> somehow I have 0 users logged in
<Kamping_Kaiser> inc|freaky: the other problem is that for them 'working mp3 support' involved opening a media player like xmms. to me it means writing a shell script to play mp3s with mplayer
<nikkia> nikki@nikki:/usr/src/linux-2.6.13/drivers/video$ uptime
<nikkia>  16:16:54 up 32 days, 17:45,  3 users,  load average: 2.23, 1.27, 0.93
<nalioth> nikkia: showing off?
<hydrogen> Kamping_Kaiser: aye... for some reason people like their computers to look good these days, can you believe it~!
<inc|freaky> Kamping_Kaiser: well, i dont like any video player for KDE i hope some1 soon releases a real good one
<apokryphos> not toobad; but still a little mortalish 8)
<nikkia> nalioth: apokryphos said he was interested :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know :/ standrds :/
<inc|freaky> hydrogen: yea its the same here thats why i want to run everything most new ;)
<inc|freaky> sry 4 my bad english im too lazy to double-check what i say
<hydrogen> amaroK++
<nikkia> apokryphos: 
<inc|freaky> hydrogen: ? whats amarok++?
<nikkia> nikki@laptop:~$ uptime
<nikkia>  16:18:01 up 58 days, 16:29,  8 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<hydrogen> amaroK is an audio player
<Chousuke> 32 say uptime is not that much.
<Chousuke> day
<apokryphos> nikkia: yup, I noticed and replied ;-)
<Chousuke> depends on how mobile you are.
<apokryphos> Chousuke: agreed
<apokryphos> Chousuke: better when it goes into years
<Chousuke> My laptop is wth me all the time.
<inc|freaky> neway, anyone knows how i can install a .xcf file i dont know what format that is but it is at http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29702 and i want my K-Menu button to look like this to rearrange my kicker so it all looks really nice
<Chousuke> so it doesn't get that much uptime
<nikkia> Chousuke: only problem with 'years' worth of uptime is, it invariably means you're running an old, crusty and probably insecure kernel :)
<inc|freaky> hydrogen: i know i thought u wanted to tell me amarok++ is a new video player because i use amarok as mp3 player and like it ;)
<Chousuke> It's never crashed though.
<Chousuke> nikkia: yeah :/
<inc|freaky> did you know aptitude has some easteregg? ^^
<Chousuke> a game of tetris?
<Deanie> Kamping_Kaiser right im off, so my sources list is ok for me to keep my hoary upto date with security and latest app versions (non beta) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looked ok Deanie.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope to see you around again
<Deanie> i`ll be back
<Kamping_Kaiser> see you then :)
<Deanie> when i break it again
<Deanie> ttfn
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<Chousuke> hm
<apokryphos> nikkia: I was thinking more of in the line of 50+ years ;-)
<Chousuke> But hmm.
<Chousuke> Aren't there ways of upgrading the kernel without a reboot?
<nikkia> Chousuke: yes, kexec, but its not mainstream or out-of-beta yet
<nikkia> it would still trash your uptime tho
<Chousuke> How so?
<nikkia> kexec involves loading a new kernel image as-if you'd rebooted, so it would still result in uptime getting reset
<Chousuke> The "real" solution would be taking a microkernel approach I guess
<Chousuke> build a microkernel that doesn't have security flaws :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> so hurd minus security issues
<Chousuke> Then you would be able to upgrade the userspace stuff without reboots.
<Chousuke> but then you'd get the annoying overhead.
<Kamping_Kaiser> if we had hardware like the old VAXs (hot swapable interchangealbe ram+cpus+etc) you could change the hardware to do the upgrade (more ram ) tehn whack in teh cpus againa after
<Chousuke> But then again, many people are happily using Java and interpreted programming languages :P
<Chousuke> hot-swappable cpus?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. sun still do it iirc
<Chousuke> That's probably tricky.
<Kamping_Kaiser> tricky but COOOL
<Chousuke> unless you have a SMP setup.
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: you know how the old vaxen achieved that, tho, right?
<nikkia> they had a whole nuther minicomputer sitting as the system supervisor - usually a PDP11 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: only a bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> a mate of mine has a MicroVAX2 under his desk, he told me a bit aobut it
<nikkia> some of the earlier VAXen had a PDP8, but most of the latter ones had PDP-11/75s for the system supervisor
<Kamping_Kaiser> he has PDP-11 iirc
* Kamping_Kaiser wishes new systems had the same class as the old kit
<nikkia> the microvax didn't have nearly the flexibility as a proper vaxen (8650, etc) tho
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. fair enough probably
<DrZoot> anyone know if its possible to install kubuntu without kde so that i can compile the kde bits from source
<apokryphos> DrZoot: yes; do a server install
<Chousuke> The most exotic machine I've ever seen is probably a Sun sparc workstation :P
<nikkia> Chousuke: i used to admin a cluster of vaxen, 'twas fun
<apokryphos> DrZoot: (then just add what you want). Though you could just install kubuntu and easily remove all kde packs (easier)
<DrZoot> apokryphos: thats not actually going to install a bunch of servers that a desktop machine ( laptop ) will never use is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Chousuke
<apokryphos> DrZoot: no
<DrZoot> apokryphos: okay, ill give it a go
<Chousuke> I haven't even used that workstation yet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: half your luck :(
<Chousuke> I don't have access to the sun machines at school :P
<apokryphos> DrZoot: I still don't really recommend doing it that way though, but go for it if you like.
<nikkia> most exotic machines i used, tho, were probably the 68k based solbournes and 68k based sequents
<Chousuke> I should apply for an account
<DrZoot> apokryphos: dont recommend compiling from source or dont recomend that particular method of doing it ?
<apokryphos> DrZoot: the latter, but depending on your reasons, perhaps the former too.
<DrZoot> apokryphos: haha, i want to get into kde dev at some point and i figure the best way to learn is to jump in feet first and look at lots of examples, i can think of no better example than the kde source :)
<apokryphos> DrZoot: best way to get into kde dev, IMO, is to head to developer.kde.org and try gettin' your feet wet there =)
<apokryphos> DrZoot: and I'd recommend you install Kubuntu's KDE packs anyhow; it's a good idea to have another user -- often just called kdedev -- where you can have a kde svn checkout/other-kde-version (though not necessarily) which is compiled from source
<DrZoot> does a kubuntu server install have a root user?
<apokryphos> DrZoot: nope, it shouldn't
* apokryphos is out for a bit now -- back later perhaps
<inc|freaky> DrZoot: they all have root-users its just the password is disabled. set a password and you can use root
<apokryphos> bleh 
<DrZoot> inc|freaky: yeah i thought it was something like that
<apokryphos> s/disabled/scrambled/ ;-)
<arcanistherogue> does anyone here know how to mount a windows formatted ipod in linux?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it is actually disabled
<gdh> arcanistherogue: does amaroK or JuK not deal with iPods directly?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the password stored is impossible to achieve thru the crypt, which is what 'passwd' defines as a disabled password
<DrZoot> i briefly tried ubuntu a while back ( im a fairly died in the wool debian user ) and didnt like it ( mainly because of gnome ) but im thinking of giving it a second try, so im trying to remember all of the things i did / didnt like about it
<GeneralZod> Hi all - I was just wondering if anyone using Breezy could test quickly whether my pet bug has been fixed at all? It seems to have fallen through the cracks :( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106394
<arcanistherogue> gdh:  i dont want to use those.  my sister uses my computer to put music on her ipod, and i dont want to have to add all of her crappy music to my libraries >_<
<gdh> haha :)
<nalioth> arcanistherogue comes back, tell him to give his sister here own account
<nalioth> an account of her own
<douglas> Where is kde installed in kubuntu?
<DrZoot> does kubuntu support software suspend?
<douglas> What do you mean?
<DrZoot> if i install kubuntu on a laptop and then close the lid will it suspend? i know that software suspend is not included by default in the kernel 
<douglas> ummm... I don't think it's supported by default, but you can check out various things like kpowersave!
<cddesjar> how do i add keys in Kubuntu?
<cddesjar> i.e. Release.gpg 
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. add?
<kkathman> hi all :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<Tm_T> yu
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<Tm_T> what's up
<Kamping_Kaiser> playing gnometris, listening to some mp3s. then im off :)
<cddesjar> hi
<cddesjar> i don't notice much difference between 3.5 and 3.4.2
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure your on 3.5?
<cddesjar> yup 3.5 beta
<cddesjar> i mean the splash screen looks different and kdm
<Tm_T> what kind of differences youexpect?
<cddesjar> i don't know
<Tm_T> :p
<gdh> "doesn't suck" would be good :)
<Tm_T> well, firstly, check your panel menu ;)
<gdh> </troll>
<Tm_T> gdh: =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<mr_roboto> if i want to upgrade from hoary to breezy, is it as simple as changing "hoary" to "breezy" in sources.list, then update and dist-upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<mr_roboto> any weirdness to watch out for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and lots of saying 'y' to questions about xorg configs
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not as such. just be warned about the xorg options, pretty much a 'y' for every keyboard type installed
<mr_roboto> ok thanks.   i haven't dug into it yet but hoary just refuses to suspend or hibernate on my dell inspiron 8200 laptop (ati binary driver). it won't come back (hibernate gives garbled screen, suspend "works" but screen is off!)   hoping breezy might magically fix it
<Kamping_Kaiser> check if any of the laptop testers have yhour laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> if tehy do you can check the wiki entries for details
<mr_roboto> ahhh, ok.  well i'll try the update anyway since it's not my primary machine. i'll let my desktop kubuntu be for now :)
<mr_roboto> thanks for the tip
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gives me a reason not to go to sleep
<mr_roboto> haha
<mr_roboto> sleep is overrated
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> and summers going to be here soon :( so it wont be easy to sleep, and i wont be able to run comptuers a lot as well :(
<mr_roboto> soon? southern hemisphere i take it :)    winter is approaching here in Chicago
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, australia here
<Kamping_Kaiser> south australia (central aust, bottom half)
<mr_roboto> computers like air conditioning :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, but none in my shed (where i am with the computers)
<Kamping_Kaiser> all i have is a window and insulation
<mr_roboto> Kamping_Kaiser: can you tell me what the first line of my sources.list should be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the cd line?
<mr_roboto> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think thats it... 
<mr_roboto> even if i switch to breezy?
<mr_roboto> the apt-get update complained
<mr_roboto> hmmm says i need to use apt-cdrom
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure for the breezy cd line. run 'sudo apt-cdrom'
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mr_roboto> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is the breezy cd line?
<mr_roboto> i have no cdrom
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, right :/
<mr_roboto> you mean i need to burn a cd?
<mr_roboto> i can't just upgrade online?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you want to update fromthe net?
<mr_roboto> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, just comment out the first line
<mr_roboto> ahhh
<mr_roboto> ok
<mr_roboto> still kind of a noob at atp
<mr_roboto> apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, all good
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wont scare you with my sources list i showed someone before then ;)
<mr_roboto> ok, here goes nothing!   (laptop upgrading now)
<Kamping_Kaiser> downgrading?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah upgrading
<mr_roboto> hoary to breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> i read that downgrading :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf. good luck :)
<mr_roboto> gotta love that "Need to get 668MB of archives."
<Kamping_Kaiser> '2mb extra used'
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in your sources list you should have at least 6 lines, one for breezy, breezy-updates, breezy-security, and the source versions of each
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs mplayer mp3 script
<mr_roboto> yep, more with restricted and multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hang on, im doing a line couunt on mine
<Kamping_Kaiser> 268 lines including comments
<Kamping_Kaiser> (copious amounts of comments)
<mr_roboto> jesus
<mr_roboto> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<mr_roboto> 27 lines... I feel... inferior!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> well its my uber sources list (fair bit of E penis involved)
<mr_roboto> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 27 lines
<mr_roboto> it's all how you USE those sources, my friend
<Kamping_Kaiser> LMAO
<gdh> indeed, one could go for extra kudos points by having only a 1-line sources.list, but point it at a server on the LAN whcih centrally manages an apt-proxy and pushes out custom packages, etc. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use about 1-> 2 dozen lines of it at any one time
<whoiam> ubotu: want to know, what If I copy my /boot/config-* file as config file under kernel source. is this config file is configuration of my current kernel structure ?
<ubotu> whoiam: what are you talking about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> my active soruces list points at my proxy, but thats small ;)
<whoiam> gdh: want to know, what If I copy my /boot/config-* file as config file under kernel source. is this config file is configuration of my current kernel structure ?
<mr_roboto> gdh: that's a good one :)
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi spiral
<gdh> whoiam: Yes. if you copy it to /usr/src/sourcedir/.config .. then 'make menuconfig' will use that as the basis for selections.
<gdh> whoiam: Since everything is built as a module already, there are only few situations which would need the kernel to be rebuilt...
<whoiam> gdh: cool, I think it's a good idea to simply remove unwanted things from kernel with breaking system
<gdh> whoiam: Hmm, I trust the kernel packagers - they know much more about it than I do. :)
<whoiam> :) actually you know what I was looking for so you are the kernel packagers for me :D
<gdh> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. *tries to think of things to do at this time of day*
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh yeh, ts teh 3rd here already :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> *its the
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Kamping_Kaiser> !wtf
<ubotu> wtf are you talking about, kamping_kaiser ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> small things amuse small minds....
<brosio> i've install mysql-server it is running, but the port of server isn't open! what could be ?
<konnoryuu> anyone here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brosio: do you mean not open to the network, or not open at all?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi konnoryuu
<Kamping_Kaiser> a few ppl
<konnoryuu> oh ok, hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> on and off
<JakubS> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<JakubS> i'm getting this during apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have disc space free?
<charles> i was wondering if someone could tell me waht all i need to go up change my kernal from i386 to i686 with SMP...do i just insall the i686 packages and leave the 386 stuff installed?
<JakubS> Kamping_Kaiser: i have 1.4GB free
<Kamping_Kaiser> charles: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> JakubS: ok. its not that then :/
<konnoryuu> every time I have to enter my pass to do something, it says "conversation with su failed"
<Kamping_Kaiser> can yhou give any more error JakubS? pastebin it?
<Tm_T> JakubS: hullo
<Kamping_Kaiser> konnoryuu: using the kontroll center thing?
<JakubS> ok
<konnoryuu> what's that? >_>
<JakubS> hey Tm_T 
<Kamping_Kaiser> konnoryuu: what things didnt like your password?
<konnoryuu> i try to configure the clock it doesnt work
<konnoryuu> thats all i tried so far
<konnoryuu> i mean change the date/time
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless its the problem that kde had with its centrall controll doover (i forget what its called), i dont know about it
<konnoryuu> what was the problem?
<JakubS> Kamping_Kaiser: http://pastebin.com/380678
<Kamping_Kaiser> when the user clicked 'administrator' it didnt accpet the password
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have to launch it with sudo from a terminal
<konnoryuu> sudo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> JakubS: wtf? how many distros have you got sources lists for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> konnoryuu: what you use in kubuntu instead of su
<JakubS> debian and kubuntu, and small additional repos
<Kamping_Kaiser> try sticking to ubuntu repos during your dist-upgrades
<Kamping_Kaiser> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. < doesnt look pretty
<Kamping_Kaiser> however, im going to bed. sorry folks
<Kamping_Kaiser> its time :S
<JakubS> bye then
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all
<PiRX[lv] > can anyone tell me, what is this error: Package <packagename> is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PiRX[lv] > it happens with different packages
<PiRX[lv] > when trying to apt-get install <packagename>
<gdh> PiRX[lv] : Usually means you don't have all repositories enabled.
<PiRX[lv] > hmm, double checked
<PiRX[lv] > main restricted and universe
<gdh> you have universe + multiverse?
<PiRX[lv] > i have no multiverse
<PiRX[lv] > just universe
<gdh> can you give some samples of <packagename> ?
<PiRX[lv] > mysql-doc
<PiRX[lv] > irssi
<gdh> hrm, shouldn't be any issues with those.
<gdh> mind, there is no 'irssi' package.. just 'irssi-text' :)
<PiRX[lv] > :)
<PiRX[lv] > ok, irssi-text worked fine for me
<PiRX[lv] > thnx gdh
<gdh> no mysql-doc either .. 
<gdh> 'apt-cache search' is your friend :)
<PiRX[lv] > funny - when i installed mysql-server, apt-get suggested mysql-doc package :)
<gdh> ha :)
<nic> servus
<skaman> hi guys
<nic> hat hier irgendjemand ahnung was acpi angeht?
<skaman> anyone using kdetv & breezy?
<ubuntu> bonjour  tous
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> I guess fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ubuntu> sorry, habit :-)
<ubuntu> hello
<rikva> !de
<ubotu> [de]  #ubuntu-de bitte.
<apokryphos> hi
<ubuntu> I have just rebooted from the kubuntu livecd
<ubuntu> the  keyboard detection doesn't work as expected, where can I wrote a bugreport ?
<apokryphos> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<nic> i've installed kubuntu, how can i look which kernel i have ?
<ubuntu> nic: uname -a
<ubuntu> under a xterm
<nic> Linux nic-nb 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Sep 23 14:13:55 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu> apokryphos: thank you
<nic> but which kernel is it?
<nic> vanilla or what?
<ubuntu> I don't know what vanilla is
<nic> which is the standart kernel ?
<twinoatl> apokryphos: do you know what is the name of the "keyboard detection detection by typing" package ?
<apokryphos> nope, sorry
<twinoatl> thanks
<mcp_dk> hey
<mcp_dk> can anybody recommend a good program to resize images preferrably multipla images at once
<skaman> anyone using kdetv & breezy?
<McScruff> lo
<whoiam> I'm compiling my kernel, I can see lot's of CC [M]   fs/lockd/svc4proc.o and LD [M]   fs/lockd/lockd.o lines scrolling on my screen now. what is the LD[M]  and CC[M]  means
<McScruff> is there a way to use my wireless net card for vmware?
<gdh> whoiam: You get lots of CC (compile) then a LD (link) for each section of the kernel...
<whoiam> gdh: and what is the [M]  thing ?
<gdh> the LD links all the previously CC'd bits together to one larger piece.. and then finally all the larger pieces get linked together to form the final kernel image :)
<gdh> Module, I expect.
<whoiam> hmm
<hussam> I'm trying to clean up my kubuntu system. I found those packages that are not dependancies of other package
<hussam> are these packages safe to remove? texinfo texi2html python2.4-numarray lapack3
<skaman> hey guys
<skaman> anybody knows how to let kdetv run?
<rikva> skaman: Sorry I can't help you with that, but did you try tvtime?  I recommend it above kdetv
<skaman> i'll try
<skaman> thnx rikva...kdetv seems to dont work with breezy
<rikva> ah, np
<skaman> needs some repositoriesthat are uninstallable
<skaman> tvtime works
<skaman> now i set it up thnx ;)
<skaman> any help how to cfg tvtime?
<skaman> i see video but hear no audio
<skaman> solved
<skaman> ..
<JuanMamon> wenas
<nic> anybody here who can help me with getting acpi work
<kalenedrael> I can try.
<kalenedrael> What's the problem?
<nic> my system doesn't shut down
<nic> i tried to add acpi=force to grub, but that doesn't help
<kalenedrael> Uhm, hmm.
<kalenedrael> It doesn't shut down?
<nic> the dsdt was recompiled with no failures
<kalenedrael> There are certain computers that don't like acpi, period. I have one computer which has never been able to shut down by itself.
<nic> yes, it doesn't turn off
<kalenedrael> Even in Windows...
<nic> in suse it works
<kalenedrael> And three linux distros, with different kernels...
<kalenedrael> I dunno, then. I suspect it's a problem in the kernel.
<iceman> is this the developer channel?
<iceman> any coders here with ideas of distributed networking,,
<mr_roboto> iceman: yes
<iceman> looking at doing a set of tools to manage updates in an enterprise setup
<iceman> mr_roboto: any idea if anyone is working on something like this?
<iceman> the idea is to have a server daemon where the new updates/ or software resides, or is downloaded.
<mr_roboto> iceman: sorry. no idea. if you're looking for open source, have you searched sourceforge? you mean something generic that will push updates out to clients?
<iceman> then i can say for eg push install OO to all clients or a group of clients, thus the client software ensures the software is installed and reports on success
<mr_roboto> not sure what there is in the open source world. our company uses Novell Zenworks for that purpose
<iceman> hmm.. hadn't looked much at that product.
<iceman> would anyone be able to help/assit do an opensource ubuntu/kubuntu app?
<mr_roboto> iceman: you looking to support multiple client platforms?
<iceman> 32/64, alpha, etc.. 
<mr_roboto> what about OS though?
<iceman> it should be simple cause the server app, knows the registered clients and platforms thus apt-gets the coresponding deps when u request an app
<mr_roboto> so you mean all linux clients?
<iceman> then once downloaded, at a convinient time, installs it to the clients
<iceman> you can have multiple profiles where updates are automagicaly installed to all clients, and new apps are on damand or push basis
<iceman> this would help in the enterprise 
<iceman> mr_roboto: getting the idea?
<mr_roboto> iceman: got the idea, just wondering what you intend to support. only linux clients?
<iceman> linux clients and servers, ubuntu/kubuntu once only though...
<iceman> mr_robot: linux clients and servers, ubuntu/kubuntu once only though...
<iceman> mr_roboto:linux clients and servers, ubuntu/kubuntu ones only though..
<mr_roboto> iceman: what does "once only" mean? 
<mr_roboto> iceman: don't do any updates after getting a new program?
<iceman> mr_roboto: well, that will be up to the administrator, the idea is to load a DEB on to the server and have a console (PHP maybe) where you can push install the app to clients, even if theyre off at the time. when they boot, theyll pick it up and notify the user that a new app has been installed or an update
<mr_roboto> iceman: sounds like a some kind of wrapper around apt-get that has some policy associated with it
<iceman> mr_roboto: THATS RIGHT!
<mr_roboto> iceman: ok, well no idea if it's been done already (in the OSS world i mean)
<iceman> mr_roboto: dont want anything fancy, it has to use apt for package management, just need to have a central archive store and a policy for installtions
<iceman> mr_roboto: do u know if its worthwile and who might be interested?
<mr_roboto> iceman: could be useful, don't know if it's been done and don't know who would be interested.   sorry :)
<iceman> its ok, just didnt want to redesign the wheel...
<iceman> mr_roboto: thanx for the chat ciao
<mr_roboto> iceman: cya
<dinwath> hi everyone
<dinwath> someone knows a way to install cervisia in kubuntu breezy?
<mornfall> dinwath: tried apt-get install cervisia? :)
<mornfall> dinwath: or run adept, type in "cervisia" into the quick search box and rightclick on cervisia pack and select install, then preview changes and commit
<dinwath> mornfall: no, i'm pretty new at debian based distros
<dinwath> mornfall: i'm using kynaptic, wouuld it work as well?
<mornfall> dinwath: try adept instead, kynaptic is deprecated ;-)
<dinwath> :O
<dinwath> mornfall: uhmm, should I add the universe repository to my apt sources to find cervisia?
<mornfall> dinwath: it's in universe
<mornfall> dinwath: if you don't have universe, then yes, you should
<mornfall> (and no, you can't do that in kynaptic)
<mornfall> either text editor on /etc/apt/sources.list or adept
<mornfall> (or synaptic, but let's forget that for now :-))
<dinwath> mornfall: yes I'm uncommenting the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
* mornfall innocently pushes his agenda a bit
<dinwath> mornfall: ok now it founds cervisia, thanks alot! (And I'm installing adept too :) )
<mornfall> good, good :-)
<dell500> can someone help me, a documents folder i had has gone missing from switching from kde to gnome, and now it's gone
<PeerSoft> question..
<PeerSoft> to do a dual boot..
<mornfall> dell500: look into your home
<PeerSoft> should I install kubuntu first
<mornfall> dell500: or just don't use gnome! ;-)
<PeerSoft> or Windows XP
<PeerSoft> and make the partitions
<mornfall> PeerSoft: windows tends to take over bootsector without letting you boot back into linux
<PeerSoft> so should I install nix first then?
<dell500> mornfall, it's not there, for some reason it got deleted, i have no idea how though
<dell500> i didn't do anything with it
<_chavo> PeerSoft, windows first, then linux
<mornfall> dell500: deleted? uh-h
<dinwath> PeerSoft: no install windowsXP and then linux
<PeerSoft> okay.
<PeerSoft> i should be able to do this w/ ease then
<PeerSoft> if I get stuck -  get on windows and ask
<PeerSoft> ;x
<PeerSoft> so i guess ill be back inna jippy?
<PeerSoft> ;x
<PeerSoft> ttyl
<mornfall> easy, don't get stuck :-)
<dell500> mornfall, it just vanished, the other folders i have on my desktop are still there
<PeerSoft> lol. sure thing
<PeerSoft> ttyl
<mornfall> dell500: maybe it starts with a dot? tried getting back to kde and looking if it shows it?
<dell500> mornfall, ya i'm in kde
<mornfall> okey, that's pretty interesting then :)
<mornfall> morale of the story: don't switch to gnome
<Jeevan> anyone know of a good usb microphone that works well in linux?
<dinwath> maybe it is in your home under .kde...
<mornfall> dinwath: how would it get there?
<dell500> is there a new distro of ubuntu out?
<mornfall> dell500: cd $HOME; find -iname \*significant-part-of-the-name\*
<evian> I can't get skype to work in ubuntu, although it did work in mandrake with both gnome and KDE. Would it be likely to work in kubuntu?
<dell500> what is that suppose to do, find the folder?
<mornfall> evian: it would be more likely to if it would have worked in ubuntu :)
<evian> mornfall, heh ok
<mornfall> dell500: it'll print out everything that has that name
<mornfall> dell500: so if the folder has still the same name, it should find it
<mornfall> dell500: (run it in a konsole, obviously)
<dell500> ya, it didnt' find it
<dell500> man, that's so bunk
<dell500> i have to make a new resume and shit
<dell500> and copy my paper over again
<dell500> christ
<teprrr> hmm, anyone knows why all gtk menus have black background color with black text? :P
<teprrr> and breezy is what I've got here
<Tm_T> :o
<mornfall> teprrr: gtk2-engine-gtk-qt?
<Tm_T> teprrr: n00b! go home! ;--P
<mornfall> (if yes, get rid of it, it's more of a nuisance than anything else
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> teprrr: yu, try another gtk engine
<teprrr> mornfall, gtk-qt-engine-0.6 that's what I have.. installed manually
<_chavo> teprrr, that bug has been fixed, there's a patch out there
<mornfall> teprrr: also, get rid of gtk, that'll help you lead a happy life
<Tm_T> mornfall: I bet teprrr knows ;)
<mornfall> teprrr: sounds like the culprit
* mornfall goes to find his truck of bricks each having "gtk" imprinted on them
<teprrr> mornfall, hah, I don't have any use of gtk apps actually.. sometimes very rarely I need to use firefox though :P
<teprrr> and now I want to test if liferea beats shit out off akregator
<teprrr> _chavo, hmm.
<_chavo> teprrr, let me see if I can find the patch
<teprrr> mornfall, culprit?
<mornfall> teprrr: probably doesn't, but try :)
<mornfall> |dict culprit
<brosio> anyone have install a printer ?
<duskbot> mornfall: wn, gcide, and bouvier responded: wn: culprit n : someone who perpetrates wrongdoing [syn: {perpetrator}] ; bouvier: CULPRIT, crim. law. When a prisoner is arraigned, and he pleads not guilty, in the English practice, the clerk, who arraigns him on behalf of the crown, replies that the prisoner is guilty, and that he is ready to prove the accusation; this is done by two monosyllables, cul (2 more messages)
<brosio> i could print with
<teprrr> _chavo, looks like I have newest package from fd.o
<brosio> cat hello > /dev/usb/lp0
<_chavo> teprrr, the patch is from Suse
<brosio> but not with cups
<teprrr> _chavo, oh. why it hasn't made it into upstream?
<teprrr> |dict perpetrate
<duskbot> teprrr: wn, gcide, and moby-thes responded: wn: perpetrate v : perform an act, usually with a negative connotation; "perpetrate a crime"; "pull a bank robbery" [syn: {commit}, {pull}] ; moby-thes: 27 Moby Thesaurus words for "perpetrate": accomplish, achieve, be responsible for, bring about, bring off, bring to pass, carry out, carry through, commit, do, do to, effect, effectuate, execute, go and do, (2 more messages)
<_chavo> teprrr, it will
<teprrr> :)
<teprrr> _chavo, oh. okay.
<douglas> so I've decided that it's not a good idea to use arts in kde when I want to play games, does anyone reccomend not using arts?
<mornfall> --> film
<mornfall> laters
<douglas> aye
<_chavo> teprrr, hold on a sec I'll just upload the patch
<dell500> how do you copy more than one folder to another folder, what's the syntax for like 2 folders
<dell500> sudo cp ~/blah, ~/blah2  /backup/blah, /backup/blah2 ?
<_chavo> sudo cp ~/blah /backup/blah && sudo cp ~/blh2 /backup/blah2
<_chavo> has to be 2 commands
<dell500> kool
<dell500> that's nice
<_chavo> dell500, when you use "&&" between commands it will only do the second command if the first one finishes succesfully
<douglas> Is the nforce4 chipset supported by the latest kernel versions?
<dinwath> dell500: if they are numbered like your example, i suggest "for" bash builtincommand
<_chavo> you can also use ; between them
<_chavo> then it will do the 2nd command even if first one fails
<_chavo> teprrr, http://2sdw.com/gtk-qt-engine_0.6cvs20050229-9_i386.tar.gz that is the whole Suse source rpm, extracted and tarred. It has the patches inside.
<teprrr> _chavo, okay. thanks
<_chavo> no problem
<teprrr> _chavo, colormapless patch or?
<dell500> what are the flags for recursive and to show what's going on?
<_chavo> there's 3 patches in there, I just used all 3
<dell500> like -ru ??
<teprrr> dell500, for which program?
<_chavo> dell500, cp -rv
<teprrr> dell500, check man <program>
<teprrr> ah, cp..
<_chavo> r is recursive, v is verbose
<teprrr> _chavo, ah, yes, colormapless patch fixed it.. thanks :)
<_chavo> no problem
<_chavo> riddell know about the patch, but I don't know why he hasn't added it yet
<teprrr> mmkay, he's the maintainer of gtk-qt?
<dell500> thanks
<dell500> is there another command to show the accual progression of the file being copied, like a progress bar
<_chavo> well he's maintainer of KDE and I helped him find the patch and confirm it worked
<_chavo> dell500, you could write a script, or just use konq
<dell500> ok, thanks
<_chavo> but it would be slow with shell script,
<_chavo> someone may have written one though
<teprrr> yup, I know he's a kde developer, but don't know if he has connection to gtk-qt
<teprrr> but well, works fine here anyway :)
<teprrr> I saw some cp script which shows colorful progressbar .)
<_chavo> yeah I don't know if he's maintainer or just helping out with that
<douglas> Does anyone know of a good setup tutorial for dmix with kubuntu?
<brosio> anyone print with a HP deskjet ?
<Riddell> _chavo: what's that?
<_chavo>  what's what?
<Tm_T> =)
<_chavo> Oh we were discussing the gtk-qt patch from Suser
<Riddell> _chavo: the patch is in
<Riddell> what version of gtk2-engines-gtk-qt do you have installed?
<Riddell> apt-cache policy gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_chavo> teprrr, was building from source, and I was pointing it out to him
<teprrr> 0.6 had I, and it didn't work
<teprrr> from fd.o directly
<_chavo> I build my own also
<Riddell> teprrr: 0.60-1ubuntu5 in breezy has the patch
<Riddell> and I opened a report on their bugzilla
<Riddell> but no response
<teprrr> well, I patched it already and it works now :9
<teprrr> but thanks, I'll be start using kubuntu kde when 3.5 gets released :)
<_chavo> doesn't look like gtk-qt engine has been very active
<dinwath> goodbye ttto all, thank for the help! cya!
<nic> hi
<nic> can anybody help me with acpi
#kubuntu 2005-10-08
<slow-motion> n8
<`Nomad> Hi all, I can't seem to find a list of system requirements for Ubuntu.. A friend of mine is asking if SMP is ok.. I presume yes but I don't know
<`Nomad> anyone?
<seth_k|away> sure, Ubuntu has SMP kernels
<kalenedrael> SMP? As in multi-processor support?
<kalenedrael> Yes, Ubuntu has kernels built for SMP. Alternatively, you can build your own kernel, which is what I would recommend.
<seth_k|away> `Nomad, you only waited like 30 seconds before asking "anyone?" :P IRC takes a bit sometimes
<kalenedrael> According to me he waited five seconds.
<seth_k|away> even better
<Tonio-> hy everyone
<seth_k|away> but anyways
<seth_k|away> SMP is great
<Tonio-> little question concernin konqueror
<`Nomad> lol
<Tonio-> how to make "windows" menu back in filebrowsing profile ?????
<`Nomad> I meant to put it at the end of the sentence, it was not impatience.. :)
<Tonio-> between "configuration" and "help"
<`Nomad> I was sure it would do SMP of course.  he seems to be unable to install it though.  Is there any particular thing to do?
<seth_k|away> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp
<seth_k|away> or whichever one you need
<PeerSoft> hey everyone
<PeerSoft> I installed Kubuntu
<`Nomad> seth_k; But on a brand new install though.
<PeerSoft> now how in the hell do I get my modem to worK? lx
<qos> how can i change my screen resolution to 1600x1080? it's not in the drop down list ...
<seth_k|away> `Nomad, that's fine
<PeerSoft> i know its supported
<seth_k|away> just apt-get it
<seth_k|away> PeerSoft what kind of modem?
<`Nomad> ok
<`Nomad> thanks
<PeerSoft> PCtel Platinum v90
<seth_k|away> qos, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PeerSoft> i seen on a website thats it is supported
<seth_k|away> and add the mode to each colour depth
<ilba7r> !ati x300
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ilba7r
<PeerSoft> and when I go to KPPP to setup the connection
<PeerSoft> and I query modem it says its not there lol
<PeerSoft> or unable to open modem
<qos> where can i see what depth my screen supports?
<PeerSoft> mk, so noone can help me? ;\
<seth_k|away> qos, add it for all of them
<seth_k|away> that way if you change depths you can still use your high res
<seth_k|away> PeerSoft, I dunno
<qos> done, so whats next?
<PeerSoft> hrm, well that sucks lol
<seth_k|away> save and restart x server
<qos> k
<PeerSoft> talking to me seth?
<seth_k|away> no
<seth_k|away> qos
* PeerSoft doesnt know shit bout linux - im a way beginner. - first installation of linux
<PeerSoft> oh
<seth_k|away> PeerSoft, try #ubuntu
<seth_k|away> this isn't a KDE issue so they may have answers too
<PeerSoft> i am
<PeerSoft> ;x
<seth_k|away> ok
<qos> uhmm, nothing new in the list ... seems that i did something wrong
<seth_k|away> ok
<seth_k|away> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<seth_k|away> paste your xorg.conf there
<qos> ok
<seth_k|away> ok
<seth_k|away> looking now
<seth_k|away> oh I'm sorry
<seth_k|away> I didn't explain how to do it
<seth_k|away> let me edit your file and show you the proper way
<qos> okay
<seth_k|away> okay, look at my posted version
<seth_k|away> you may want to remove that modeline as well; I am not sure if it will affect things
<qos> i see... thx. wait a moment. ill give it a try
<charles> i am wanting to change my kernel from the default installed i386 to i686-smp, and i was wondering what all i need to do in order to install the i686-smp kernel and if i can then remove the i386 one and the related packages or if i still need them?
<seth_k|away> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp is the package you want
<seth_k|away> and you can remove the 386 kernel afterwards
<seth_k|away> however, I would suggest booting into the smp kernel once
<hydrogen> definatly
<seth_k|away> to ensure you don't get stuck with no kernels
<charles> ok, thank you
<PeerSoft> lol seems like noone knows how to install the modem 'x
<seth_k|away> modems are pretty rare in linux
<PeerSoft> yea i understand that
<PeerSoft> but some of us still use em
<seth_k|away> yep
<PeerSoft> and this one website on sourceforge says it is compatable
<seth_k|away> I'm just saying that it's rather hard to get spuport for them
<qos> 1280x1024 runs well now, but there is no 1600x1080 in the list :(
<seth_k|away> qos, you have a 2005FPW?
<qos> yeah
<seth_k|away> okay
<seth_k|away> let's see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<seth_k|away> post to pastebin
<qos> done
<seth_k|away> hmmm
<seth_k|away> #
<seth_k|away> (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1600x1080" (no mode of this name)
<seth_k|away> I would check my 2005fpw, but I'm not at home
<seth_k|away> try the fglrx driver, maybe?
<qos> i think its already installed
<seth_k|away> if it is, you'r enot using it
<seth_k|away> you're using the ati driver
<qos> how to check this?
<seth_k|away> it was in your xorg.conf
<seth_k|away> # 
<seth_k|away>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 M10/M11 (RV350 NP)"
<seth_k|away> #
<seth_k|away>         Driver    "ati"
<seth_k|away> change that to Driver "fglrx"
<qos> will the fglrx driver run with a ati radeon card? i guess its for nvidia cards...
<seth_k|away> no
<seth_k|away> the fglrx driver is for ati cards
<seth_k|away> it will run great, I have a radeon mobility with which I am typing this right now ;)
<qos> :) k, saved and a new try
* seth_k|away hopes it works, he is about out of ideas
<unholy> I havent used kubuntu yet, but Id like to know if its possible to have both the gnome and kde desktops and applications?
<seth_k|away> unholy, yes it is
<seth_k|away> I would suggest installing Ubuntu, then in terminal: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<seth_k|away> that will bring in the default KDE packages
<unholy> thanks seth_k|away. Ive been using mandriva for a few years now, but (k)ubuntu sounds and looks great.
<seth_k|away> I guess qos got it working, he didn't come back
<seth_k|away> grood
<qos> re,
<qos> driver runs, the control says that i cant adjust the screen anymore ...
<PeerSoft> I looked @ the info center on kubuntu.. and it says my modems an unknown device - but it does read it ;x
<PeerSoft> does lspci -l show pci devices?
<konfuzed> hey there whats the best choice for playing WM9 wmv  files ?
<zxsykco> I hear mplayer is the way to go but I use kaffeine!
<nalioth> konfuzed: use the player of your choice
<nalioth> konfuzed: just make sure you have the codecs
<konfuzed> is there a handy player with the codecs included??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell konfuzed about w32codecs
<kalenedrael> !tell konfuzed about w32codecs
<kalenedrael> ~tell konfuzed about w32codecs
<kalenedrael> er...
<kalenedrael> Damn it, it must not be responding or something
<konfuzed> oh its working
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<konfuzed> I get it in a memo window
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kalenedrael about msg the bot
<excession> Hey all. I'm having some trouble getting hardware acceleration to work with my Radeon X800. I followed the tutorial in the ubuntu forums, but no luck...
<kalenedrael> ATI's drivers suck.
<excession> I've also tried using the graphical installer from the ati site, but same deal.
<excession> Ah, they do?
<excession> So...I'm probably better off installing windows?
<nalioth> excession: the search for perfection in linux is far better than windows any day
<excession> I'm sure it is, friend...but after spending four or fivr hours just trying to get hardware acceleration happening...well, I'm not sure I'm possessed of the constitution require to continue searching.
<excession> If you know what I mean.
<excession> *required
<inc|freaky> hey guys look at my kewl screenshots :D http://pics.freakyy.de/gallery2/v/screens/
<excession> As things stand I can't even drag a selection box around icons without it getting choppy. Let alone play MP3s in Amarok, but thats a whole other drama. Right now I just want my ati drivers to work.
<excession> Grr, damn you ati!
<excession> inc|freaky: Nice screenshots. You've got see-through menus and all.
<inc|freaky> yea :D
<excession> Hmm, fglrxinfo says I'm still using mesa. 
<DaSkreech> Is there a changelist yet from hoary to Breezy?
<crimsun> there's a _huge_ changelist
<crimsun> it's called the breezy-changes mailing list, which is so backlogged that the recent changes haven't been archived
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Where is it?
<crimsun> lists.u.c
<DaSkreech> Oh So no List of important stuf?
<DaSkreech> That I could mail someone?
<crimsun> you might want to look at the Breezy goals then
<crimsun> we won't have an official changelog til the 13th
<DaSkreech> drat :-)
<DaSkreech> Where ae the Breezy Goals?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: search the wiki :)
<TokenBad> man I gotta learn perl..just so can get some scripts to work with xchat
<dashrike> call me stupid, but Win and Linux can both read off the same partitions, right?
<god-zero> Does anyone know how to rip the audio from a dvd to cd (wav or ogg step ok)
<god-zero> we mad a dvd of a speeck, but we want to make a cd also
<god-zero> made speech
<dashrike> ooo a mad speck? :P
<dashrike> sorry, I have no ideas for you :P
<god-zero> the source files are wm9.. (was done on windows... not my fault)
<dashrike> I am better with windows that with linux
<mrplant> any shadow warrior / duke 3d fans here ;) that would like to help me getting it to work on breezy?
<mrplant> i managed to compile shadow warrior but
<mrplant> it freezes after entering the level
<mrplant> ;(
<god-zero> kaffiene crashes every time I try to record stream
<mrplant> k, im going to sleep then
<mrplant> gn8
<rskrodzki> grrr, crap I have no patience at all today.
<epiloc> how can i operate as root in konqueror?
<epiloc> so that i may rename/move/copy/cut files and folders without using the command line?
<Tortel> im BORED
<TokenBad> anyone know perl?
<Tortel> any ideas on how to fix?
<Tortel> nope
<Phily> Tortel: fix your bordem
<Tortel> i know a little of python
<dashrike> anybody have PC parts they want to donate? :P
<Tortel> PSU?
<Tortel> 350 watt?
<Tortel> no shipping for me?
<Tortel> :P
<TokenBad> got 2 perl scripts for xchat
<dashrike> already have a 500
<TokenBad> one...one part works
<TokenBad> but the other don't
<Tortel> :o
<dashrike> if you had a UPS, it might be different
<TokenBad> and the other script
<TokenBad> none of it works
<Tortel> if i had a UPS, i would be usin it
<dashrike> anybody played the game Re-Volt?
* Tortel installs quake2
<Tortel> omg, its not in the list!!!?!
<dashrike> QIII any good?
<dashrike> o.O?
<Tortel> omg
<Tortel> noOOO!
* Tortel cries
<dashrike> I've never played it
<dashrike> UT fan myself
<Tortel> (im usin debian)
<BlankB> tortel: q2 has a native linux binary. I think.
<Phily> quake 2 + 3 has both native binairies
<Tortel> i thought it was in the apt list...
<BlankB> I think it is . pool/multiverse/q/quake2/quake2_0.3-1_i386.deb
<Tortel> omfg
<Tortel> :O
<TokenBad> where is that at?
<TokenBad> or how get it?
<BlankB> enable the multiverse repository.
<epiloc> apt-get install quake2!!!!!!!
<TokenBad> I did apt-cache search quake and didn't see that
<epiloc> you need to enable the repo
<TokenBad> all the repos are enabled
<TokenBad> well got error after it installed and I typed quake2
<TokenBad> oh well
<TokenBad> it was worth a shot
<TokenBad> anyone help with the errors
<TokenBad> or figure out why it not work?
<Tortel> so, is KDE worth trying?
<BlankB> i just tried it and got a sound error. looking at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22920
* Tortel uses gnome now
<TokenBad> I got ok with sound
<TokenBad> its other errors for me
<Tortel> i like how simple gnome is
<TokenBad> can anyone tell me why quake2 not work?
<nalioth> Tortel: there are dozens of Desktop manglers. try them all
<TokenBad> or can someone tell me what the errors it gives mean?
<jsubl2> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TokenBad> loading oss sound output driver, ok
<TokenBad> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<TokenBad> SNDDMA_Init: Could not mmap /dev/dsp.
<epiloc>  how do i confugre home directories and set up users/pw with proftpd?
<cddesjar> ubotu
<cddesjar> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.10 paused
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<dashrike> my np script ate itself
<chx> I have repeated problems with KATE: I press Ctrl+S and it hangs.
<cddesjar> hey how do i get mp3s to work?
<dashrike> insert them into a player
<dashrike> poke the little triangley button [often referred to as "play"] 
<dashrike> adjust speaker volume accordingly
<cddesjar> nevermind
<dashrike> :P
<dashrike> I excel at stupid answers :P
<cddesjar> i ment akode-mpeg
<TokenBad> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<TokenBad> SNDDMA_Init: Could not mmap /dev/dsp.
<TokenBad> anyone know what that means?
<TokenBad> Questions
<TokenBad> Am I going crazy,
<TokenBad> All my life a little hazy?
<TokenBad> Am I going insane,
<TokenBad> How can I avoid the endless pain?
<TokenBad> sorry
<god-zero> reboot
<TokenBad> wrong channel
<cyfer> hi all 
<cyfer> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<phil_> hello Spudchat 
<cyfer> hi Spudchat
<Spudchat> does anyone know of a program to cap bandwith ?
<Spudchat> hi guys :)
<cyfer> :)))) hahahahaha
<phil_> Spudchat: A hardware roouter or use shrewall
<cyfer> man i searched for a week for it 
<phil_> shorewall
<Spudchat> ok thanks...im tryin to game but i only have 1.7 k left :(
<cyfer> is it to cap or uncap?
<phil_> Spudchat: what do u mean 1.7 k left
<Spudchat> of my bandwith only 1.7 is left free
<Spudchat> im sendin a file to someone but want it to go slower
<phil_> Spudchat: 1.7 kilobyte thats like 5 minutes on irc
<Spudchat> ?
<Spudchat> noooo the file is  huge...its a home video eheh
<phil_> Spudchat: and a couple google search
<cyfer> guys ..anyone can help with satcard ?
<Spudchat> ok thanks that seems to be a start to the solution :)
<Spudchat> see ya guys later
<jmg> feh.
<jmg> parted isnt as good as i hoped
<nalioth> parted isnt partition magic, no
<nalioth> but it works mighty fine for what it is
<jmg> i need to resize and move my root around
<jmg> and i dont have windows :(
<satafterh> is breezy pretty stable now?
<jmg> satafterh: looks it
<satafterh> are you using it?
<jmg> yes
<satafterh> hows it working for you?
<dashrike> you can change partition size after creating them?
<jmg> dashrike: parted supports resize but not move
<dashrike> oh, ok
<MrShifty|lappy> can anyone help me get a dlink g122 set up with Hoary PPC?
<MrShifty|lappy> the problem is that ndiswrapper is not included (?) with kubuntu, and I can't find it with synaptic
<satafterh> what souce do we add to the source list to get breezy?
<jmg> satafterh: change hoary to breezy
<satafterh> ok thanks, i thought so but  wasnt sure
<jmg> MrShifty|lappy: sorry ive never had to do that (ndiswrapper)
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: ndiswrapper doesnt work on ppc
<jmg> nalioth: good point
<MrShifty|lappy> nalioth: is there something else I could use instead?
<jmg> MrShifty|lappy: no
<MrShifty|lappy> hrm...
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: you should take your dlink back to the store (if possible) and research an adaptor that is supported by linux o-o-t-b
<nalioth> jmg: there is lots he can do
<MrShifty|lappy> k
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: i use a netgear ma111
<nalioth> on my ibook
<jmg> nothing he can do with dlink
<MrShifty|lappy> I didn't have high hopes for this dlink, anyway. It was on sale, though ;)
<nalioth> take it back and get your money
<MrShifty|lappy> I shalll
<nalioth> on ppc you either use a supported usb device or one of those 'extenders" that plugs into your ethernet
<MrShifty|lappy> k
<MrShifty|lappy> you said netgear ma111, right?
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: yup
<MrShifty|lappy> cool
<nalioth> they are out of production. and you can get them refurbished for >$25 (they still are available new)
<god-zero> I got that dvd video to cd audio transcode done. ogg tools are great
<MrShifty|lappy> nalioth: where did you get the linux drivers for your ma111?
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: they already live in your box
<MrShifty|lappy> oh
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: linux doesnt have "drivers" per se
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: the kernel contains all that is necessary (and if it doesnt, modules are compiled for it)
<MrShifty|lappy> how can I figure out if the precompiled kernal supports, say, a wg111?
<nalioth> i dont know
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: join #ubuntu and ask bob2
<Kamping_Kaiser> lsmod probably
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its not there modprobe it in (but im no expert)
<TokenBad> how can you install a deb file and have it also install any dep it needs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or install the deb, tehn 'apt-get -f install'
<Kamping_Kaiser> might work
<TokenBad> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of quake2:
<TokenBad>  quake2 depends on libao2 (>= 0.8.6); however:
<TokenBad> it errors out
<TokenBad> and will not install without the dep
<Kamping_Kaiser> try dpkg --ignore-depends /path/to/deb/file.deb
<TokenBad> sudo dpkg --ignore-depends quake2_0.3-1.1_i386.deb
<TokenBad> gives me error
<TokenBad> says needs an action option
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, try dpkg -i --ignore depends /deb/file.deb
<TokenBad> that don't work either
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<nalioth> tried installing libao2?
<TokenBad> nalioth?
<TokenBad> says I have that installed already
<nalioth> obviously not. look in *ynaptic and see
<TokenBad> I just did apt-get install libao2
<TokenBad> says already there
<TokenBad> yep
<TokenBad> says installed
<nalioth> TokenBad: dpkg --force-help
<TokenBad> quake2 depends on libao2 (>= 0.8.6); however:
<TokenBad>   Version of libao2 on system is 0.8.5-1ubuntu2.
<TokenBad> thats why
<TokenBad>  quake2 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<TokenBad>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14.
<TokenBad> thats the 2 errors
<TokenBad> oh well
<KiwiKibi> "Linux Gains Lossless Filesystem -- Log-structured filesystems write down all data in a continuous log-like format that is only appended to, never overwritten. The approach is said to reduce seek times, as well as minimizing the kind of data loss that occurs with conventional Linux filesystems.  For example, data loss occurs on ext3 filesystems when the system crashes during a write...
<KiwiKibi> ...operation. When the system reboots, the journal notes that the write did not complete, and any partial data writes are lost."
<jmg> KiwiKibi: ?
<nalioth> KiwiKibi: c'mon, where's the rest?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<KiwiKibi> http://c.moreover.com/click/here.pl?r400267972
<KiwiKibi> the NILFS file system will become the de-facto standard FS, i predict.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats nice dear... white with 1 thanks
* nalioth justs wants a konqueror that doesn't act like microsoft windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;p
<cyne> why isn't 'Math' present in the Kubunto package?
<Tm_T> Kubunto ?
<cyne> Kubuntu
<Tm_T> :p
<cyne> Openoffice.org math
<cyne> :P
<cyne> looks like there's a oppenoffice2 packages
<cyne> is it safe to just install them with kynaptic?
<Tm_T> yu
<cyne> after removing openoffice org?
<cyne> what is "yu" ?
<Tm_T> you can have them both, but no reason to
<Tm_T> yup
<cyne> 2 is the latest version isn't it?
<cyne> nice
<Tm_T> yes
<cyne> thanks Tm_T !
<Tm_T> how about Koffice?
<cyne> what is koffice?
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> koffice.kde.org
<cyne> holy f#$% that looks like a good app
<cyne> it has everything
<Tm_T> ;)
<nalioth> and will eat your system for breakfast
<cyne> will it run on the hoary hedgehog ?
<cyne> nalioth: why?
<Tm_T> cyne: sure it runs
<Tm_T> nalioth: nope
<nalioth> cyne: it is a load on the system
<cyne> why?
<cyne> every program is a load on the system
<nalioth> i find java apps pull more than their share of load
<Tm_T> nalioth: Koffice isn't java ;)
<chavo> koffice is k
<jmg> anyone know why diveintopython is installed by default? :)
<jmg> im not complaining i just find it... humorous..
<jmg> in a nerdish way
<Tm_T> jmg: remove it and find out what's missing ;)
* nalioth saw openoffice. forgive him please his java hatred
<shik45> i am having a problem apting Fireifx from Backports repo
<nalioth> shik45: dont use backports
<shik45> then what repo should i use
<shik45> for Firefox
<nalioth> if you MUST have the latest firefox, you should get it from mozilla.org
<shik45> fine
* nalioth doesnt understand the fascination with "the latest and the (not so) greatest"
<KiwiKibi> nalioth: bleeding edge
<nalioth> bleeding edges hurt
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, but the adrenaline :::DD:D
* nalioth prefers a functioning system
* Kamping_Kaiser mutters about old timers and stable systems
<god-zero> Does anybody know if that sebastian kid had luck with his kubuntu install this morning?
<cyne> when i try and uninstall openoffice.org, kynaptic wants to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<cyne> what's up with that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a metta package that depends on OO.o
<Kamping_Kaiser> breezy will use oo.o2, if your interested
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: why won't it use Koffice?
<cyne> what was the decision there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure.
<billytwowilly> hi, In kde menus I don't get any text showing.
<billytwowilly> how do I fix this?
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: what happens if i upgrade to oo.o2 in hh ?
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: i don't want to leave oo.o1 on there as well, but if i remove it my kubuntu-desktop dies
<cyne> it's just the way it is i suppose :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: if you remove oo.o (and therefore kubuntu-desktop) the upgrade wont be happy, so re-add kubuntu-desktop before you dist-upgrade, and you should be ok
<billytwowilly> firefox appears to show text fine. Only kde apps don't show text.
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: nice, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> billytwowilly: i dont know :(
<billytwowilly> text shows up in root too.
<billytwowilly> weird
<billytwowilly> deleted .kde
<billytwowilly> in /home/chris
<billytwowilly> still no text for my user
<cyne> anyone know what kubuntu-desktop package is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: its a meta-package
<cyne> i just removed it and my desktop is still there
<Kamping_Kaiser> it depends on all the 'standard' packages for kubuntu installs
<cyne> meta for what
<Kamping_Kaiser> so if you do a server install, by installing kubuntu-desktop its like doing a full install
<cyne> why do i need it
<cyne> ok still not sure why i need it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless its been fixed, when you upgrade to breezy, the upgrade wont be cliean without it
<KiwiKibi> why should desktop be removed if OO is?
<cyne> ok...
<Kamping_Kaiser> KiwiKibi: because oo.o is part of the default desktop
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: i can't get breezy though :( it's still in beta no?
<KiwiKibi> that's butt ugly
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: yeh, stable in 10 days
<cyne> nice
* Kamping_Kaiser cant wait
<cyne> i can live without oo2 for 10 days :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol cool :D
<billytwowilly> there.
<billytwowilly> fixed it.
<billytwowilly> randomly deleting .* in the home dir is fun and educational.
<KiwiKibi> nutz
* jmg rebuilt his laptop... on lvm :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<KiwiKibi> is lvm well behaved in Kubuntu?
<jmg> yeah, as well as it is on debian
<KiwiKibi> lvm creeps me out
<peersoft> I was in here eariler bout a modem problem it was saying "unable to open modem" well I cant gain complete root access ;\
<peersoft>  and /dev/modem isnt even in there
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you create teh simlink will it work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or point it at the correct stty?
<inc|freaky> whats the version of badger again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 5.10
<brad> 
<brad> hello
<bjv> the file 'openal-config'      i need it to compile some software
<bjv> i have apt-gotten      libopenal0 and libopenal-dev
<bjv> a google search has shown a slackware openal package that contains  'openal-config'
<bjv> dpkg shows that my   libopenal0   file  does _not_ contain the config script
<bjv> help?
<mornfall> bjv: libopenal-dev
<mornfall> --> work
<xeniux> hello is there a mp3 file sharing channel in this server?
<bjv> mornfall:  :(
<bjv> root@ubuntu:/mnt/data/tmp/scorched # dpkg --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenal-dev_0.2004090900-1.1_i386.deb | grep config
<bjv> root@ubuntu:/mnt/data/tmp/scorched #
<mornfall> xeniux: no, and better don't ask
<mornfall> xeniux: it's kind of offensive on this kind of network
<mornfall> *disappears*
<xeniux> im sorry
<bjv> xeniux: i use the nicotine slsk client.
<bjv> so far it is quite good at finding obscure/independent bands.
<bjv> nice album-based userbase as well.
<xeniux> <bjv>: is that a p2p?
<bjv> slsk (soulseek) is a service for finding people with albums and tastes similar to yours
<bjv> in not so many words. yes.
<kikinovak> HI gang
<Tm_T> hello :p
<Tm_T> he was patient!
<Tm_T> a whole minute?!
<bjv> what is the correct apt package for OpenAL?
<KiwiKibi> Suse, or Mandriva?
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<kkathman> wassup?
<kkathman> Tm_T: o/
<KiwiKibi> what's the name of the tweaked RPM installer?
<KiwiKibi> gRPM?  RPMs?  i forgot
<bjv> kubuntu?
<kkathman> RPM?
<KiwiKibi> no, Kubuntu uses apt
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> Red Hat uses RPM
<KiwiKibi> yes, but another distro has a tweaked up RPM
<KiwiKibi> softens the blow
<Tm_T> kkathman: o/
<kkathman> maybe so..Ubuntu is a Debian derivitive tho
<kkathman> how are you Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> kkathman: pretty well, in school atm
<Tm_T> kkathman: you?
<kkathman> ahhh ok
<kkathman> late at night (morning) here...going to bed soon
<Tm_T> I'm using my time well, just ircing ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> Im not sure my son could IRC at his school :)
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> So how are you liking Breezy?  Any really exciting features?
<Tm_T> basic human rights :p
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> not that stable yet
<Tm_T> but very usable
<kkathman> now I assume there is a big kubuntu desktop upgrade too?
<Tm_T> yu
<jmg> breezy is stable
<Tm_T> jmg: if you say so...
<jmg> Tm_T: i havent had it crash
<kkathman> but if I am currently on hoary with a stable KDE, will I need to do anything really too different to go to breezy?
<kkathman> other than the typical update/upgrade
<Tm_T> yes and change your repos
<kkathman> well yes, have to do that first right?
<kkathman> I didnt have any probs going from warty to hoary at all
<kkathman> Does anyone know when the official release for breezy is?
<chavo> Oct 14 the last I heard
<Kaiser_Away> 13th
<kkathman> thanks, hey chavo...hope you are well :)
<chavo> hi, kkathman, doing great. How about you?
<kkathman> doing ok thanks...just trying to prepare for the migration
<chavo> less than 2 weeks away
* Kaiser_Away is exited
<kkathman> i have a good solid hoary + KDE
<Kaiser_Away> *sp
<kkathman> very stable for me at least
<chavo> yeah I'm running strong here
<chavo> no problems wahtsoever. I upgraded to breezy when the preview came out a couple of weeks ago.
<kkathman> Im just hoping that I can get a clean upgrade/update with no incidents when I go
<kkathman> I didnt ever install kubuntu, I opted to do the ubuntu install clean, then put KDE on top
<KiwiKibi> aight . . . a'ma ordering Kubuntu LiveCD, and Suse.
<god-zero> KiwiKibi: I think you're thinking of urpmi on mandriva. Not sure about suse or RH
<KiwiKibi> LinuxCD only accepts PayPal and some other outfit . . . what bullshit.
<KiwiKibi> god-zero: i think i got it; seems to be RPMS the name of it
<KiwiKibi> for Suse
<bjv> KiwiKibi: lol, i only use paypal. no credit cards.
<bjv> when i read "credit only, no paypal" i always think.. what bullshit!
<KiwiKibi> bjv: heh heh  =D.  I'll get Paypal eventually.   been busy  
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: is the 'some other outfit' worldpay by any chance ?
<KiwiKibi> turns out Suse is KDE, like Mandriva, but ships with more Open Office, includes KOffice
<nikkia> worldpay is perhaps the more reputable of the two, since it *is* an actual bank and thus regulated fairly heavily
<KiwiKibi> nikkia: no, it's something called CO2 or summat
<nikkia> never heard of them :/
<KiwiKibi> by the way, how's SATA support in Linux?
<nikkia> ah, '2CheckOut'
<KiwiKibi> i want to get me a pair of SATAs
<KiwiKibi> nikkia: yes, that's it
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: spotty
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: if you have a supported controller, it works fine
<KiwiKibi> nohh!!  you're kiddin me! . . . well, I have Nvidia SATA imbedded in mobo
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: that probably needs nvidia's driver, but i'm not certain
* KiwiKibi sobs
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: and thus, it *may* be difficult to install
<KiwiKibi> how about hardware RAID drivers?
<nikkia> oh no, there is a sata_nv driver in the base kernel
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: hardware raid like?
<KiwiKibi> smashing!
<nikkia> bear in mind, very few of the consumer level 'RAID controllers' are actually hardware RAID :)
<nikkia> you have to be looking at vendors like 3ware etc to get hardware RAID
<KiwiKibi> yes.  I want to purchase a PCI RAID card
<KiwiKibi> full hardware RAID
<KiwiKibi> can't live without mirroring any more
<KiwiKibi> i've been living a nightmare of lost partitions data
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: there are drivers for most of them, i dunno how up to date or full featured tho, cos i know the openbsd people hate 3ware et al with a passion :)
<KiwiKibi> there must be other vendors
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: there is one vendor that openbsd recommend because they have 'full documentation available', i presume that brand is supported in linux too
<KiwiKibi> aside from Promise chips junk
<nikkia> i'm using promise here, but i'm well aware its not hardware raid, and it fullfills my needs :)
<KiwiKibi> what's their name?
<nikkia> can't remember offhand
<KiwiKibi> alls i want is mirroring
<KiwiKibi> is your Promise mirroring good?
<KiwiKibi> yawnnn . . . must  . . . sleep . . .
<nikkia> KiwiKibi: i'm not really using it as a raid controller, more like a jbod controller
<KiwiKibi> ah, kool
<KiwiKibi> gotta go
<KiwiKibi> talk to ya later
<nikkia> s/it/them/ as i have 2 promise controllers here :)
<KiwiKibi> cool
<KiwiKibi> g'nite y'all
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Tonio-> little question concerning konqueror configuration in breezy
<Tonio-> how is it possible to restore the "windows" button between " "configuration" and "help" ?
<Tonio-> any help would be apreciated ;)
<god-zero> Tonio-: I think I know what you're refering to... I'm looking into it. Hoary or breezy?
<god-zero> Tonio-: I can't find any info
<Tonio-> god-zero: in breezy of course ;)
<Tonio-> there wasn't any simplfied profile on hoary ;)
<apokryphos> kind of wondering how exactly you removed that 
<apokryphos> I'd be inclined to suppose konquerorrc had the details down; have you trying mv-ing that?
<apokryphos> s/trying/tried/
<god-zero> konqueror --profile kde_devel    has it
<Tonio-> let me check ;)
<Tonio-> apokryphos: I didn't remove that, it has been removed with the simplified profiles designed for breezy....
<Tonio-> If you have done an upgrade you might not have the problem, but on a fresh install........
<god-zero> konqueror --profile midnightcommander  has it too
<Tonio-> god-zero: I don't have it on any profile......
<apokryphos> Tonio-: Oh, so just the simplified profile. Do all the others have it?
<apokryphos> hm
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> apokryphos: on my fresh install all profiles do have it.... on an upgrade apparently not
<god-zero> about 1/2 have it
<Tonio-> god-zero: did you perform a fresh install or an upgrade from hoary ?
<god-zero> breezy up to day
<god-zero> date
<god-zero> fresh
<Tonio-> strange............
<apokryphos> doesn't look like kdebase/libs has changed at all, so I'm running the latest  version of them...
<apokryphos> no problem here; curious.
<propagandhi> kde 3.5 beta is awesome
<apokryphos> propagandhi: you think? ;-)
<Tonio-> propagandhi: did you try kopete ?
<god-zero> oh ya, I'm 3.5 b1
<propagandhi> yes i am using kopete right now
<Tonio-> I'm waiting for msn webcam support to migrate my girlfriend to linux ;)
<Tonio-> is it correctly implemented ?
<apokryphos> heh
<propagandhi> no i dont use webcam with my chat
<apokryphos> Tonio-: I don't think kdenetwork is in; well, at least wasn't last time I checked
<propagandhi> kopete 0.10.3
<apokryphos> yeah, it isn't in; still only libs base utils and toys
<god-zero> try - not - to -     what 's her nic?   damn, almost stoped myself
<Tonio-> apokryphos: kdenetwork ???? I didn't talk about it ;)
<apokryphos> Tonio-: Kopete is part of kdenetwork 
<Tonio-> ah yes ^^
<god-zero> Tonio-: kde 3.4 or 3.5?
<Tm_T> uh
<Tonio-> 3.4
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<Tm_T> Tonio-: well, that webcam thing does work quite well in svn :)
<Tonio-> ah?
<Tm_T> Tonio-: just you wait KDE 3.5 :)
<Chousuke> KDE comes with huge amounts of software :P
<Tonio-> I'm gonna wait ;) it is not for me, but for my msn_addict girlfriend ;)
<god-zero> my machine fresh install breezy (about 1-2 weeks ago) + kde 3.5 b1 = 1/2 missing window item on menu
<Tm_T> Tonio-: same here ;)
<Tonio-> Tm_T: hehe
<Tm_T> "no not me"
<Tonio-> god-zero: Maybe I've overwritten all profiles, I don't know.....
<Tm_T> aaah, too shaky, food ->
<Tonio-> I'm personaly witing for openwengo ;) That could be the absolute instant messenger
<Tonio-> QT, opensource, multiplatform, video in progress, paying services skype has, everything ;)
<Tonio-> Tm_T: maybe you can help me, do you know how Riddell disabled that "window" menu in konqueror ?
<Tonio-> all my profiles don't have it and I can't make it back !*
<Tonio-> god-zero and apokryphos have tried to help me without success :'-(
<god-zero> hrm
<god-zero> found it
<god-zero> ../usr/share/apps/konqueror/konq-simplebrowser.rc is missing menu window
<Tonio-> nice ;)
<Tonio-> thanks ;)
<Tonio-> i'm gonna look at that
<god-zero> can't find a good chunk of code to shoehorn in
<Tonio-> and if you just take the code from a profile that has the menu, simply that ?
<god-zero> that's what I'm looking for
<god-zero> gimme 5
<propagandhi> what ports does IRC use to transfer files
<_bios> hi
<_bios> dfdfd
<hoary> any body know how to make floppy recovery from kubuntu..??
<god-zero> Tonio-: I can't fine a cod snip for it, I MVed it, should restartx to see if it worked
<hoary> i try grub-install /dev/fd0 it's doesn't work...
<god-zero> brb
<hoary> the error message is /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<god-zero> Tonio-: I can't get it to stick
<god-zero> arg
<Tonio-> god-zero: I'll search by myselft again, don't spend you day on that, and anyway thanks for the time speding on this ;)
<Tonio-> I appreciate !!!
<hoary> i try root@jarkom18:/home/jarkom18 # grub-install --root-directory=/media/floppy '(fd0)'
<hoary> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/floppy/boot': Read-only file system
<god-zero> It's been bugging me too a bit
<god-zero> if i edit the icon on the kicker to launch command "konqueror --profile john" it works right
<god-zero> kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing causes the odd behavior - mainly the kfmclient part
* cyne waits patiently for breezy badger or whatever it might be
<propagandhi> why wait?
<cyne> because it's unstable?
<propagandhi> pfft
<cyne> someone said it was unstable
<propagandhi> who was the someone
<cyne> that Kaiser guy
<propagandhi> in fact its labelled unstable because its in testing, some things might not work
<cyne> he said 10 more days till official release
<propagandhi> but i'm using it right now without any concerns
<propagandhi> at all
<cyne> propagandhi: ok, i wonder what they would be changing
<cyne> propagandhi: which release do you have?
<skaman> hi guys anyone using amule?
<propagandhi> basically i'm up to the latest updates in the breezy repository, i installed from colony 5, but have updated everyday since
<cyne> propagandhi: ah! how do you update?
<propagandhi> cyne: if you're not too familiar with linux, just wait for the release, i shouldnt have been so jumpy in telling you "why wait" but i love breezy
<cyne> propagandhi: i'm fairly familiar with it
<cyne> but just wanted to know how you get the latest updates from command line
<propagandhi> well what are you waiting for in that case. They only know of bugs if it gets used and tested
<cyne> sure
<propagandhi> cyne: update /etc/apt/sources.list changing hoary to breezy
<propagandhi> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<propagandhi> oops
<Kaiser_Away> apt-get update
<propagandhi> apt-get update
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<propagandhi> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyne> oh, nice
<cyne> so that will just upgrade linux for me to breezy?
<cyne> very nice
<propagandhi> yes
<Kaiser_Away> :D sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyne> so do i change every occurance of hoary to breezy?
<Kaiser_Away>  exept teh cd line
<Kaiser_Away> *teh
<cyne> ok
<Kaiser_Away> *the
<skaman> hi guys
<skaman> anyone knows how to let amulewebserver work?
<Kaiser_Away> hi
<skaman> i got the options under prefs
<skaman> bbut amule tells me to install the webserver package
<skaman> and i can't find it
<Kaiser_Away> cant help, cosi dont use it
<skaman> :(
<slow-motion> hallo
<skaman> theres a way to give apt-get any compile options?
<Blissex> skaman: uh????
<Blissex> skaman: consider having a look at 'apt-build' perhaps.
<cyne> Kubuntu is going haywire
<cyne> on me
<cyne> it's because i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: in what way?
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: applications are refusing to operate
<cyne> even the KSysGuard
<cyne> Konsole works fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have rebooted and its gone awol?
<cyne> no i haven't rebooted yet
<cyne> it's still doing the upgrade for another 5 hours
<cyne> i figured it's going crazy because all these packages are being overwritten
<god-zero> 5 hours?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, hten its not the upgrade
<cyne> yes it's downloading god-zero 
<god-zero> dialup dist-upgrade?
<cyne> 256kbps
<Kamping_Kaiser> crap you must have a lot of packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> 256 gets ~ 100M/ hour
<cyne> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<cyne> yes it says it needs to get an additional 600mb of disk space
<cyne> when it started
<cyne> i don't think i installed *that* much
<Kamping_Kaiser> a default warty -> breezy updates about that large iirc. you on hoary now or warty?
<cyne> hoary
<cyne> i only installed it a few days ago too
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. that sounds like a large update
<god-zero> I'm just typing this to eat up some more of cyne's bandwith  ;)
<rwlbuis|brb> I need to have a Helvetica font on my system, but fc-list | grep Helv shows there isnt one...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol god-zero
<rwlbuis> how does kubuntu solve that, an alias to Arial?
<Tonio-> little question...
<Tonio-> what are those gij packages that are causing an issue to use java in konqueror ?
<Tonio-> I removed them and that now works fine but is it nice to remove'em ?
<cyne> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tonio-: not sure. could be internationalisation stuff
<god-zero> Tonio-: The gij is gnu java.. a free as in speech java, sun java isn't as nice license-wise, but is more mature
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, the gnu java subset?
<Tonio-> would you suggest to build a deb package using make-jpkg, and remove gij ? I did it and that seems to work
<god-zero> byte code
<god-zero> removing java will stop java crashes by not running the java app to start with.
<god-zero> !tell Tonio- about sunjava
<god-zero> rwlbuis: ps: noone's ignoring you, I (we?) have no idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> we is correct :)
<Tonio-> god-zero: thanks for the info, it is eactly what I did to install it
<Tonio-> the problem is that by default it works with firefox but craches in konqueror....
<Tonio-> due to that gij package
<Tonio-> once removed it worked like a charm
<god-zero> I fixed all my windows crashes that way.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Tonio-> what a stupid thing this java licence
<Tonio-> what would it cost to sun allowing packages distribution ?
<Tonio-> nothing...
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles about portable ogg players and lack tehreof
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. and if they let it be distributed, it would get  a *lot* more use
<Tonio-> absolutly...............; it is really stupid
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep :|
* Kamping_Kaiser cries. there are no mp3/ogg players that arnt Ipod ripoffs :( 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and ipods dont do ogg, so i would have to install ipod linux on it (not necesarily a bad thing ) :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> rather ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> the only one was neuros, and they dont do players anymore :( just mp4 set top boxes
<god-zero> wikipedia /ogg vorbis list a handfull of manufaturers
<_mrmarcel> hallo
<god-zero> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _mrmarcel
<god-zero> I never did understand the buzz around ipods, the were just another overpriced /under performing player that (at one time) only worked with apples. Guess some people just like to spend money to be cool..
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. they looked different is one thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> my problems not so much i hate ipods, as i hate tehy trendy freaks who use them (not all ipoders are freaks, btw), and the fact that every other mp3 player instantly tried to be an ipod ripoff
<mrmarcel> test
<god-zero> I wanted the nomad - that brick one with the harddrive and worked as a external usb drive circa 01(?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> creative job?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, they were not bad. i *realy* wanted a neuros, but tehy stopped selling them about a month before i could afford tehm
<god-zero> might have been, just a little bugger than a pack of cigarettes, and had the ribber bumpers on the corners
<mrmarcel> wenn ich mich mit "Konversation" automatisch "identifizieren" lassen mchte (also diese /msg nickserv ...), was muss ich da bei "service" eingeben ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have to work on my [th]  setups, its getting silly
<mrmarcel> ups, sory
<god-zero> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> -de :)
<cyne> mrmarcel: set it up under "commands" in your server
<god-zero> Kamping_Kaiser: [th]  setups?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i keep doing stuff like 'teh' and 'tehm'
<mrmarcel> Thx cyne =DD
<Kamping_Kaiser> generaly droping the h :|
<god-zero> I don't mistype, I'm l33t
<Tm_T> god-zero: "ok"
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<god-zero> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Tm_T> :/
<cyne> i don't even know German, but i knew what he was talking about
<god-zero> I remember being off the internet from '90(a bit here and there) till about '98(?), and trying to figure out wtf 1337 haxorz was all about
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh, i knew the question, but not the anser :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i got on the internet about 10 montsh ago for the first serious time, about 20 months ago for the first time
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> kids :/
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<god-zero> is the adept rc out yet?
<Tm_T> dreamy daydream ->
<jjesse> god-zero: not a total rc
<jjesse> god-zero:  beta is currently out
<god-zero> sounded like mornfall had a rc for us to play with
<mornfall> i prepared the source tarballs last week
<mornfall> where they are now, i know not
<mornfall> upload pending,  i guess
<jjesse> mornfall: each time i update adept it looks better and better good job
<mornfall> jjesse: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> im almost tempted to see what all the fus is about by now
<jjesse> grin K\
<jjesse> grin Kamping_Kaiser  you should it makes then easier
<jjesse> and looks better then old kynaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. cant wait to see a kubuntu with decent package management *hugs synaptic atm :O*
<god-zero> adept is totaly different than synaptic, ui wise. It'll be interesting to see how it evolves. Anything's better than kynaptic - it's too simplified.
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: adept can be used on the gnome side of the hizzy, too
<mornfall> uh-huh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mornfall> adept is the best thing since sliced synaptic, 4 out of 5 trained goats say
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* mornfall ponders doing lolobotomy on Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S 
<Kamping_Kaiser> /me bleats
<god-zero> it is growing on me a bit. Funtionally it's hard to beat synaptic due to it's maturity. PS: with apt's database, is it possable to roll back arbitrarily to a time?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<knubbe> anyone having troubles with Eclipse IDE since tonight's updates? (breezy)
<jjesse> hmm anyone have issues w/ adept hanging at "Waiting for headers"
<jjesse> did a full upgrade and it's sitting at 99% waiting for headers
<cyne> adept? what's that
<cyne> how do you do an upgrade?
<jjesse> !tell cyne adept
<cyne> why do you need to do an upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about adept
<mornfall> wasn't that !tell me about
<mornfall> !tell me about adept
* DocTomoe thinks users should be discouraged from using adept. adepts developers are willing to sacrifice system security for their convinience. See bug at: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112819. Disclosure: the reporter is me
<inc|freaky> wer is hier bot?
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks DocTomoe is a bot, because hes seen that exact message before
<inc|freaky> ah ubotu :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<mornfall> must have missed that
<DocTomoe> No, I am not a bot. I know how to put information on Function Keys, however
<mornfall> ye gods
<inc|freaky> DocTomoe: The bug number is invalid
<mornfall> inc|freaky: it's valid
<mornfall> inc|freaky: the dot is not part of url tho
<inc|freaky> ah its the dot
<DocTomoe> hm, will fix this point thing ...
<mornfall> it's a dot not a point
<cyne> DocTomoe: adept isn't in my Kubuntu menu, so i don't use it... but how do i update my system
<DocTomoe> got it (and the dot as well) ;)
<mornfall> the message is pointless though
<mornfall> and it's not about system security
<DocTomoe> cyne ... without having read anything about your problem so far: how about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<mornfall> more about user stupidity
<Vectrox> In Breezy Amarok is pretty crasy
<Vectrox> crashy
<cyne> DocTomoe: i'm doing that right now
<cyne> DocTomoe: will that upgrade to the latest all the time?
<inc|freaky> cyne: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mornfall> inc|freaky: what's the point of the non-dist-upgrade?
<DocTomoe> mornfall ... system security is also about preventing users from doing obviously stupid things.
<inc|freaky> mornfall: its doing slightly different things read the manpage about it ;D
<Vectrox> what is the use of doing apt-get upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<inc|freaky> mornfall: i always do it that way so i see what is dist-upgraded and what not
<mornfall> inc|freaky: what's doing slightly different thing? upgrade && dist-upgrade vs dist-upgrade?
<Vectrox> upgrade only upgrades the programs already installed on you system
<Vectrox> dist-upgrade installs extra packages that are new and in the base dist
<god-zero> cyne's on a 256k connect doing a dist-upgrade.
<mornfall> poor soul
<nikkia> god-zero: i've done it on 56k before :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, Vectrox, so upgrades obseleced by dist-upgrade i would ahve thought :/
<nikkia> it was 56k with 2hr disconnects, at that
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<DocTomoe> thats too bad ... how about a cronjob that automagically updates every day or so to keep the packages-to-download-queue small?
* Kamping_Kaiser would use the huts net connection :/
<inc|freaky> i think dist-upgrade als installs packages after an upgrade which dont belong to the current dist or which packages which werent updated to the new dist in the repositorys allready but i dont know for sure
* mornfall hopes people aren't explaining him what upgrade/dist-upgrade do
<god-zero> cyne: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or (s/k)naptic: first icon (update), second icon (upgrade)
<inc|freaky> mornfall: lol, u asked ;p
<mornfall> inc|freaky: no, i didn't
<Vectrox> if you do 'man apt-get' in console you will have explanations :P
<nikkia> mornfall: yeah, you noob! :P
<mornfall> ye gods
<Kamping_Kaiser> inc|freaky: upgrade updates packeges on the system, dist-upgrade pulls in deps as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. mornfall, not your day ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> LMA
<Vectrox> Damn...
<Kamping_Kaiser> O
<Vectrox> OOo2 is lightning fast now
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger :(
<mornfall> lightning fast?
* Kamping_Kaiser puts back in slow code
<Vectrox> yeah pretty much
<Vectrox> faster than it was a few days ago..
<Vectrox> It starts up within 5 seconds..
<mornfall> maybe it got stuck in ram ;P
<Vectrox> Nooo
<Vectrox> even after a reboot and shutdown :P
<inc|freaky> any1 wanna look at my nice kde screenshots? :D
<mornfall> check your init.d, maybe they have an rc script now :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<god-zero> is there a girl in the background?
<inc|freaky> im proud of my desktop ;D
<mornfall> inc|freaky: who isn't
<Vectrox> mm
* mornfall goes back to sorting out kde bugs on rh bugzilla, for a bit
<nikkia> mornfall:  what... cp -a /opt/OOo /dev/shm && export PATH=/dev/shm/program:$PATH ?  :)
<nikkia> whatever happened to cachefs anyway ?
<Vectrox> I saw screenshots of KDE 3.5 Beta 1 with transparant window decorations. But when I do that, than the system becomes very slow and everything is transparant.. Is it the fault of the fglrx drivers ??
<nikkia> Vectrox: probably
<Vectrox> Man i knew that an ATi card would be a bad idea in the first place :P
<DocTomoe> the use of transparent window decorations has not yet occured to me - what is the advantage next to "looking l33t"?
<nikkia> DocTomoe: apart from that? nothing at all :P
<Vectrox> Dunno.. Looks leet 
<Vectrox> make windows xp friends jealous ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Playing 11 - Disconnect.mp3 with mplayer.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yay for Pennywise
<nikkia> DocTomoe: i have a minimal amount of eye candy, cos, well, i use my PC for work, not going 'ooooh' at all the day long :P
<Vectrox> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29557
<god-zero> DocTomoe: It does help the eyes stay on the active app. hard to explain, but not worth it if it slows down ui past a point
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Vectrox> If i dont want to ooh all day than i would have chosen for a other DE like IceWM :P
<Vectrox> But anyways I really like KDE 3.5 and I am waiting for the first KDE4 screenshots..
<god-zero> I always got nvidia, but then I thought, "let's give ati a shot this time". Worst mistake ever.
<Vectrox> yeah..
<Vectrox> Never ever get a ATi card when your planning to use Linux it sucks.
<skaman> ati& linux are not good friends
<nikkia> god-zero: i always bought nvidia too, until my fan died on my GF4ti while i was unemployed & staying at my parents, and all the tight wads would buy me was a 9200 :P
<skaman> even if fglrx works good
<DocTomoe> hm, what is the "window behaviour configuration"? Cant find it. Is anyone running i18n-de and knows how that one got translated?
<Vectrox> Everytime when I try the original drivers from ati.com the installation fails.. I dont know why I have everything installed that is needed..
<nikkia> god-zero: it was a painful few months of ati usage, sadly, i'd just about got fglrx configured right when i finally replaced it with a 6600GT :P
<Vectrox> lol
<nikkia> wouldn't wish ATI on my worst enemy :)
<god-zero> I went cheap: This machine was supposed to hold me over a few months, then it was going to my kids. That plan didn't work out. It was between a nvidia 5200 and a ati9200se (same price). oops
<cyne> hello, how do i get the full process table in bash?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ps aux? or another one?
<cyne> that's it thanks :)
<hon> how can I downgrade my kernel version to 2.6.11?
<Abdul_Mueid> hello everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Chase> ive just installed kubuntu 5.10 preview and im having a problem. I need to stop the visor module from loading its self into the kernel automatically. Does anyone know who i can do this? ive been looking in the man file for modprobe.conf and googleing all over the place. But i am stilll at a lose as to how to do this?
<dooglio> you want to blacklist it in hotplug, i imagine
<Chase> ye that sounds right, do you know how i do it
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/hotplug/blacklist (iirc)
<dooglio> check out /usr/share/doc/hotplug/README.gz
<dooglio> that too
<Chase> thats prefect thank you!!
<dooglio> Chase: sure, don't mention it
<Xmarcel> is there a possibility to save the windowposition for all windows?
<Xmarcel> ok, i get it :-)
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> i have a problem with amarok
<BiSK-8> it wont play any files
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me?
<konsolebox> excuse me.. how will i create extended chars in linux? the alt-# in windoze
<Kamping_Kaiser> i belive theres an on screen keyboard of sorts, but dont know where
<Kamping_Kaiser> like character map in doze
<konsolebox> how bout a site.. have a clue?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope. i dont use kde :\
<konsolebox> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont let others know, ill be slaughered *wild look*
<konsolebox> lol.. do uknow a package that contains the file fglrx_drv.o?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. give me a tic
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant seem to find it :/
<konsolebox> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :(
<sproingie> linux-restricted-modules-your_arch_here
<sproingie> from what i can tell it doesn't contain the .o, that actually gets mysteriously built at boot time
<sproingie> cached away somewhere i presume
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, :\ sneaky 
<sproingie> i hope that doesnt mean it requires a compiler just to make the driver work
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. i would hope they thing of that though
<sproingie> but i dont know.  havent really figured out how volatile modules work
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, i heard about them, but i havent been bothered. "more important" things to do
<mhz> hi there
<mhz> I have a "thin-laptop" which, AFAIK, can only get linux installed either via PXE or installing 4 files into C:\. By doing the latter, I get to install Ubuntu.
<mhz> BUT I DO want to install Kubuntu
<mhz> is it possible as well???
<Riddell> mhz: kubuntu doesn't currently have netboot
<Riddell> mhz: best way is to install ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mhz> how about the latter method? 
<mhz> Riddell: but if installing the "4 files" from ubuntu repositories has worked fine, any chance to get those 4 files from kubuntu reps.?
<nikkia> mhz, they're the same repositories :)
<mhz> oh
<nikkia> i'm guessing the files involved are the kernel image, and loadlin or something
<nikkia> anyway, the files will be identical most likely, kubuntu and ubuntu should only differ on which -desktop package they install :)
<hussam> In two days (on Wednesday) , I'm switching from normal lan to pppoe. It's still only a normal cable connected from the Hub to my network card but it will become a pppoe connection. How would I configure it on Kubuntu?
<hussam> anybody's familiar with pppoe network connection? will it work on Kubuntu?
<Tonio-> hussam: while your modem is detected, you shouldn't have any problem to configure your conection with "pppoeconf"
<hussam> Tonio-: it's not a modem , it's a cable modem connected to a hub that is conencted to my PCI network card.
<hussam> Tonio-: that shouldn't make a differnce, right?
<mhz> nikkia: I agree but the only time I did this "hd-install" was using this URL and it automatically started downloading Ubuntu, not even "server" options were given.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 
<hussam> hussam: also, can it be configured to remember the username and password and login to the pppoe connection at startup?
<nikkia> hussam: stop talking to yourself! :)
<hussam> nikkia: oops, sorry.
<nalioth> nikkia: :) have a good weekend?
<nikkia> nalioth: the weekend was ok, but today sucks
<nikkia> i appear to have caught the flu that is going around, as i have an incredibly painful throat, a bit of a temperature, etc
<nikkia> and the problem with 'working from home' is you can't really go home sick :/
<nalioth> mondays always do
<nikkia> (you can however, just sit and do nothing all day :)
<Tonio-> hussam: pppoe directly conected tu a hub ?
<Tonio-> do you want to share your conection ?, cause in this case you may need a routeur, a hub isn't enough.....
<hussam> Tonio-: the hub so I connect my neigbour to this connection
<Tonio-> hussam: in this case it is not a pppoe conection......
<Tonio-> pppoe means direct conection to the web
<Tonio-> and he has to share it
<hussam> Tonio-: it is. I've had this connection back when I was on SuSE two years ago. and Windows XP also identifies it as PPPOE
<Tonio-> hu ??????????
<Tonio-> i don't understand how that can work.....
<skaman> anyone uses kompos'?
<Tonio-> skaman: I did...
<hussam> Tonio-: all I know is a cable coming into my house that I can either connect directly to my network card.
<skaman> Tonio sei italiano?
<skaman> anyway...Tonio i installed from the source
<Tonio-> skaman: nope, french ;) My father is italian but I don't speak
<skaman> but now how can I use it?
<Tonio-> hussam: if it is a shared connection all you may do is configure your tci/ip to dhcp and that's it...
<Tonio-> skaman: did you launch it ?
<Tonio-> do you have it in the systray ?
<skaman> i don't know ho to launchi it
<skaman> kompose don't works
<Tonio-> simply type "kompose" in the shell to start
<Tonio-> you might get an icon in the systray
<hussam> Tonio-: It's not a shared connection. it's more than one connection on te same network.
<mhz> Does anyone here has a Fujitsu LifeBook B-21xx
<Tonio-> then right click on it and define which event activates it
<Tonio-> hussam: ahhhhhhhhh okay ;)
<Tonio-> then pppoeconf is your friend
<hussam> Tonio-: anyway, if it worked on SuSE 9.0 ( using YaST) , then it should work on Kubuntu ( using pppoeconf), right?
<Tonio-> yep
<skaman> skaman@Ska-Box:~$ kompose
<Tonio-> sorry but it wasn't clear for me, I understood that your neighboor's connection was shared...
<skaman> bash: kompose: command not found
<skaman> Tonio:
<Tonio-> skaman: supposedly badly configure ;)
<Tonio-> compiled excuse me
<Tonio-> do you use hoary or breezy ?
<Tonio-> I have done a package for hoary
<skaman> breezy
<Tonio-> ah.......
<Tonio-> I have done a source package for breezy but I have to compile it....
<Tonio-> let me check if I have it right now
<Tonio-> I may send it to you
<skaman> i compiled it without errors and mak >>make install
<skaman> all ok
<Tonio-> strange..........
<Tonio-> komp + tab, nothing ?
<skaman> kompare  kompmgr
<nikkia> skaman: is /usr/local/bin in your path ?
<Tonio-> as far as I can see, kompose is already in breezy ;)
<nikkia> if you compiled it yourself, thats the most likely location for the binary
<skaman> :|
<skaman> nikkia what do yoi mean=?
<skaman> Tonio where?
<nikkia> skaman: type /usr/local/bin/kompose  and see if it works
<Tonio-> in universe
<skaman> bash: /usr/local/bin/kompose: No such file or directory
<Tonio-> activate universe then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kompose"
<nikkia> then something didn't work when you compiled it :)
<skaman> but i got no errors
<skaman> deb ftp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<skaman> deb-src ftp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<skaman> Tonio these 2?
<Tonio-> no
<Tonio-> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe
<Tonio-> simply add this and it'll work
<skaman> thnx!
<Tonio-> remove fr. of course ;)
<kresten> Hi there! Does anybody know how to make just one of my panels transparent? I can make them all transparent at once, only not just one...
<aseigo> kresten: it's a global setting, not a per-panel setting
<skaman> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe
<skaman> this way?
<kresten> So its not possible?
<Tonio-> yep
<skaman> bad repositories..
<skaman> that's why :D
<skaman> kompose
<kresten> asegio: So it can't be done?
<skaman> Tonio works fine thnx!
<Tonio-> ;)
<skaman> where can I find a good sources.list?
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<cddesjar> i am trying to install a package codweavers
<cddesjar> and it won't let me install it via sudo
<cddesjar> and i can't do su
<BlankB> sudo -s
<BlankB> will get you a root shell.
<skaman> thnx ubotu
<gshockx> hello po
<ubundu_adiktus> hi po
<ubundu_adiktus> ok na po
<ubundu_adiktus> where can i download the ym that works in ubundu??
<BlankB> !root shell
<ubotu> [root shell]  at sudo -s
<BlankB> wow ubotu is like a csm101
<ubundu_adiktus> pls help me where can i download yahoo messenger that works in kubundu
<BlankB> Gaim and Kopete speak the yahoo messenger protocol.
<StR> Hi all!
<slow-motion> hallo
<skaman> ubotu can u pls give me again links to breezy repositories pls ?
<ubotu> skaman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<skaman> O_o"
<skaman> ?
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> pls == playlist?
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<skaman> thnx
<skaman> had a problem with the browser and i've lost it
<ubundu_adiktus> how can i link my kopete to my yahoo messenger so my account there will work here?
<StR> when will  breezy be launched?
<Riddell> 10 days
<StR> Riddell: really?
<Riddell> yes
<StR> Riddell: ahh nice.....
<StR> with kde 3.4.?... not with 3.5....
<Riddell> yes
<StR> i still can't see the usplash...
<jjesse> StR: did you specifically install kubuntu-desktop?
<jjesse> after the upgrade?
<StR> jjesse: yes.. it says it is installed up to the newest version
<skaman> ehy guys wich app installs kde themes *.kth???
<skaman> i'm tring to install one..but the app doesn't opens
* philipacamaniac pokes Riddell
* Riddell pokes philipacamaniac back
<philipacamaniac> alt click is my new best friend
<Riddell> it's handy
<jjesse> philipacamaniac: did you ever test the system settings issue at lower then 1025x768?
<philipacamaniac> yes, I started at 800x600
<jjesse> able to view everything?
<StR> anyone here has seen the usplash?
<skaman> ehy guys wich app installs kde themes *.kth???
<philipacamaniac> no, go check the report at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16651
<mhz> ANY similar URL for Kubuntu?? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<mhz> I want ot install from hd
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: SpeedCrunch is cool and fun, but putting kcalc universe? :(  On the wife/mom/grandma meter, kcalc scores a 10 and SpeedCrunch scores a -2.
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: kcalc is in supported
<philipacamaniac> Oh, maybe I missed that
<philipacamaniac> well, ok then
<philipacamaniac> nevermind
<Riddell> I find kcalc near unusable though
<Riddell> question is how to make speedcrunch etc more usable
<philipacamaniac> add a mouse mode
<philipacamaniac> optional, of course
<miguser> hi
<gstrock> can any one tell me how to get to root on the Kubuntu live cd, 5.10, so I can set up the network?
<miguser> sudo su
<miguser> or sudo kcontrol
<StR> gstrock: sudo ifconfig eth0 bla.bla.bla...
<gstrock> ok, thank you.  In an attempt to spread the Ubuntu word I gave the livecd to a co-worker and it didn't set up a network connection  Strange since the drive is loaded (via_rhine) . Her laptop is an Averatec
<mhz> please tell me if it's ok or wrong..
<mhz> usually, for a HD ubuntu install..
<mhz> (hd0,0)/ubuntu/install/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 devfs=mount,dall ramdisk_size=17000
<mhz> in c:\menu.lst
<mhz> then, What should I write in order to tell grub to boot from PCMCIA???
<mhz> hd0,0 will get the HD
<mhz> but HOW can i specify to get a PCMCIA CD?
<_shawn> hi
<_shawn> when I try running Java apps java uses like 100% cpu.
<StR> _shawn: don't use java ;)  java is slow
<_shawn> I'm running kubuntu upgraded to breezy. wondering if this is like a known issue
<_shawn> bah I don't man it's slow I man it's not working correctly
<_shawn> *mean
<philipacamaniac> breezy has a free (libre) version of java, you might try getting the official Sun version
<_shawn> I have the official sun version
<philipacamaniac> then you might try using the free version :) j/k sorry
<Lars_G> AH the apokryphos sir is here.
<StR> philipacamaniac: LOL!
<_shawn> I've tried making my own .deb package and just installing the .bin itself... makes no difference
<Lars_G> Generic question to the room, is there any easier way to add unfolding launching bars in kicker than creating menues for each and adding a whole menu to the kicker?
<_shawn> I've tried the free one too
<Lars_G> What you speaking about?
<_shawn> me?
<philipacamaniac> _shawn: sorry i can't help more, but I normally disable java even in OOo2. I was planning on testing it with a certain application at work, but all-in-all i loathe java and the problems it brings to the table.
<_shawn> ya well I like limewire
<philipacamaniac> haven't they been shutdown yet?
<_shawn> no
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<philipacamaniac> maybe I'll go try it myself
<_shawn> thanks
<_shawn> let me know how it goes
<Lars_G> _shawn: You're talking about java?
<_shawn> yes
<Lars_G> _shawn: You used the make-jpkg method?
<_shawn> yep
<Lars_G> With what version of Java?
<_shawn> 1.5-5
<Lars_G> Sun's? jre or jdk?
<_shawn> jre
<hilde> I got two computers. Comp1 is on the internet, comp2 uses comp1 to get on the internet. Comp2 dosn't have a sound card. Is it possible to use comp1 to play Comp2 sounds?
<Lars_G> Interesting I used it without trouble with Sun's 1.5-5 JDK.
<jjesse> hilde: that would be cool if you find out how to work that
<_shawn> on breezy?
<Lars_G> _shawn: What failure do you have? if you type "java -version" on the command line, what do you get?
<Lars_G> _shawn: Eh, nope, on Hoary
<hilde> on breezy
<Lars_G> _shawn: Does the .deb installs?
<_shawn> not a failure just like 100% cpu
<hilde> other question... How do I install flash on konquerer...
<Lars_G> _shawn: No matter what you load or run?
<_shawn> ya it worked on azureus
<_shawn> ya
<hilde> I got flash downloaded from macromedia
<_shawn> *horay
<Lars_G> Sorry _shawn, sounds too strange to me.
<_shawn> oops azureus was in clipboard
<_shawn> ya
<Lars_G> Sounds like, a problem with the Kernel.
<Lars_G> hmmm
<Lars_G> Two questions.
<_shawn> k
<Lars_G> 1) I reiterate my first question.
<_shawn> what is that?
<Lars_G> 2) Is there any equivalent in KDE that would let me do something a-la "tail -f" ??
<Lars_G> _shawn: For the room, not for you, sorry :)
<_shawn> oh okay
<Juerd> Lars_G: konsole, with "tail -f" :)
<Lars_G> _shawn: For you, I'd go into ##java and say something on the lines of "On my new kernel and system, Sun's VM is hogging %100 cpu" and ask for help with it.
<Lars_G> Juerd: Neh could be ;), anything I could configure to launch by right click on konqueror?? :)
<Lars_G> Juerd: Well I could create a konsole profile for that, actually.... hmmmm
<Juerd> Lars_G: You can create some kind of link or script that calls konsole -e tail -f ...
<Juerd> Lars_G: xterm is easier to configure using command line arguments
<_shawn> I need to be identified to join #Java how do I do so?
<Juerd> (most useful: -fg foregroundcolor -bg backgroundcolor -fa "Font Name" -fs 12 -geometry 80x25
<Lars_G> Juerd: I'll set up a special session for it, and use it, but yes, you're right
<Juerd> )
<Juerd> )
<Juerd> s/\)//
<Lars_G> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Lars_G> do you feel well?
<Juerd> Ignore those parts that you don't understand
<Lars_G> kinfo: He typoed, and used a regexp to undo his typo
<Juerd> Indeed
<_shawn> I need to be identified to join #Java how do I do so?, no help? I don't use IRC very often
<Lars_G> You need to register your nick with nickserv, sorry
<StR> _shawn: write /msg nickserv help
<nalioth> _shawn: type /msg nickserv help register
<hilde> when the flash installer ask to install flash witch path is for konquerer
<Lars_G> none hilde, you tell konquerOr where netscape plugins are located and he'll read them
<hilde> Lars_G: how do I do that?
<Lars_G> hilde: Well first we'd need to know where the plugin got installed.
<hilde> ./mozilla
<Lars_G> ./mozilla ???
<Lars_G> ./.mozilla/plugins ??
<hilde> yes
<Lars_G> ok
<Lars_G> in Konqueror:
<Lars_G> Settings->Configure Konqueror
<Lars_G> Select "plugins" in the left bar.
<Lars_G> In the right pane, lower right, under the "scan" tab, select the button "New"
<Lars_G> And enter the directory there in the entry field "/home/<login>/.mozilla/plugins"
<Lars_G> Once entered. select "Scan for plugins"
<whoiam> hey guys, I need some help about compiling kernel
<hilde> ok I get the picture
<whoiam> it's asking me to enable or disable Symmetric multi-processing support, I'm using a P-4 2.8 with HT support, is it safe to enable this option ? I'm confused since it require two or more CPU, I have only one. but it also disable Hyper threading option while I have a HT supported CPU.
<hilde> thanx lars
<Lars_G> hilde: No problem.
<Lars_G> hilde: Just remember, most plugins, (commercial ones specially) are geared for Mozilla/Firefox, so they go into normally mozilla directories.
<Lars_G> hilde: Programs that CAN use netscape plugins, like Konqueror and Opera, instead of having dedicated plugin dirs (though they can), usually scan Mozilla's dirs for plugins.
<hilde> I see
<Lars_G> whoiam: SMP (Simetric Multiprocessing) is required for HT
<Lars_G> whoiam: So, enable it.
<whoiam> Lars_G: but I have only one CPU, and it saying kernel will run faster on single CPU if I disable it
<Lars_G> whoiam: You have two virtual CPUs via HT, without SMP you will not be able to use HT
<whoiam> Lars_G: oh... is that why WinXP show two CPU in taksmonitor ?
<mhz> Any ones ever installed kubuntu from HD, no cddrive??
<hilde> I got two computers. Comp1 is on the internet, comp2 uses comp1 to get on the internet. Comp2 dosn't have a sound card. Is it possible to use comp1 to play Comp2 sounds?
<enquest> I got two computers. Comp1 is on the internet, comp2 uses comp1 to get on the internet. Comp2 dosn't have a sound card. Is it possible to use comp1 to play Comp2 sounds?
<Lars_G> enquest: It is if you use a networkable audio system like jack or esd
<qos> hey guys ... i installed the fgrlx driver, but now i cant change my screen resolution anymore ... it says i have to install the "resize and rotate" extension ... does anybody know what's going on?
<mornfall> qos: your driver probably doesn't support xrandr
<mornfall> qos: tough luck
<qos> uhmm ... so? how do i change my resolutioN?
<mornfall> edit the config file
<qos> could you explain, what i have to change?
<enquest> I tryied to install 3d drivers on Breezy for my Nvidia geforce 2 but nothing much happens
<enquest> I followed the instructions of ubuntu on the wiki
<enquest> Is this diffrnet for breezy?
<mornfall> qos: try man xorg.conf or somesuch
<spiral> hi
<Skaman> hi guys anyone knows what app manages KDE themes *.kth ??
<philipacamaniac> Skaman: by "theme", do you mean the style+windeco+colors
<Skaman> mm I think
<Skaman> i downloaded a *.kth fil
<philipacamaniac> because i think "theme" support is no longer available in breezy - you can instead install individual styles, windecos and icons, etc
<Skaman> but when i double clik on it
<philipacamaniac> are you using breezy or hoary
<Skaman> breezy
<Skaman> it makes like opening an app
<Skaman> but then nothing happens
<philipacamaniac> yeah, did you get it from kde-look?
<philipacamaniac> I would download each individual component from kde-look. again, i think theme support has been removed.
<douglas> I want to build a module/driver for my wireless card, and when I run the make script it says: Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build/.config: No such file or directory?
<_simon_> hello,
<_simon_> anybody from poland in here ?
<Tm_T> polski perkele
<slow-motion> n8
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i updated my sources.list file to point to breezy instead of hoary and then did killall kde then when i tried to apt-get update it didnt work, so now im stuck without a display manager, so i have to run off a live cd. can anyone help? i think its my sources.list file.
<Tm_T> why you killed your kde?
<propagandhi> MikeStyle: you have a terminal right??
<MikeStyle> yes
<propagandhi> so, have u tried apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<MikeStyle> yes but i get errors
<propagandhi> what errors
<MikeStyle> uhm
<propagandhi> paste them
<MikeStyle> it starts updating then says recursive error or sumthing is wrong in my sources.list file
<propagandhi> ok, paste your sources.list in the pastebin
<MikeStyle> im on a live cd rite now, cant cd to the dir of ubuntu cuz im running whax
<cyne> hello! :)
<propagandhi> ohhh ok
<cyne> i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooted, but now i have 2 open offices, and 2 irc clients and a few other things like that
<cyne> ooo1 and ooo2; konversation and ksirc etc
<propagandhi> you can remove open office 1 from synaptic/kynaptic
<cyne> ok
<MikeStyle> where can i find my sources.list file? /something/sources.listr
<propagandhi> '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<cyne> propagandhi: what is Kpackage?
<propagandhi> its another package management tool
<propagandhi> i dont use it personally
<cyne> is it superior to kynaptic?
<propagandhi> no
<propagandhi> i wouldnt say so anyway
<cyne> why would it be installed? is Kpackage the default package tool for breezy?
<propagandhi> no it isnt
<cyne> ok
<cyne> so even with breezy, both kynaptic and kpackage are installed
<cyne> wierd
<propagandhi> i dont have kpackage
<propagandhi> it must have been installed elsewhere along the way, and was upgraded in the process
<MikeStyle> omg, my firefox keeps freezing when i try to paste it on pastebin
<propagandhi> ok, try using konqueror
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> wow konqueror wont even load it
<MikeStyle> propagandhi, can i just pm you my sources.list file?
<propagandhi> yes
<MikeStyle> ok
<cyne> famous last words
<cyne> :P
<propagandhi> actually, I can transfer you mine if you like
<MikeStyle> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu Breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<propagandhi> NO
<MikeStyle> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ Breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<propagandhi> not here
<MikeStyle> woops
<MikeStyle> accident
<MikeStyle> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse 
<MikeStyle> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse 
<propagandhi> i'm sure people will forgive you
<MikeStyle> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu Breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<MikeStyle> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ Breezy-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<MikeStyle> omg it wont send
<propagandhi> not after that though
<MikeStyle> im sorry guys
<propagandhi> ha ha ha
<MikeStyle> but thats them
<MikeStyle> propagandhi, can u pm me, mines not working grr
<propagandhi> i dont think the backports are working for breezy yet
<MikeStyle> so wut do i do
<Tm_T> :/
<cyne> propagandhi: i got ScummVM from the backports
<cyne> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<cyne> anyone know what DVI is?
<propagandhi> ok, I didnt know if the backports were up
<mhz> caould someone tell mw what i am doing wrong in a try to install kubuntu via local netboot??
<mhz> please, anyone?
<skaman> ehi guys anyone having problems with kopete?
<propagandhi> not me
<skaman> all my accounts ar disconnected and unconnectable
<skaman> is like kopete is dead
<skaman> O_o
<skaman> if i try to connect
<skaman> nothing happens
<propagandhi> so is it telling you it cant resolve msn.messenger.com or something similar?
<skaman> no
<skaman> just don't happens nothing
<SSJ> skaman:What kind of accounts? Are they all MSN, or a mix of AIM and MSN, or...?
<propagandhi> and all your other internet stuff works?
<skaman> ms icq and aim
<skaman> all other stuff works
<skaman> kopete opens coloses but doesnt works..
<SSJ> skaman:Try starting it from the command-line and check for errors.
<propagandhi> perhaps try reinstalling kdenetwork
<skaman> starts with no errors
<skaman> skaman@Ska-Box:~$ kopete
<skaman> skaman@Ska-Box:~$
<propagandhi> i'd still suggest trying to reinstall it and see if the problem is fixed
<skaman> already done
<skaman> nothing solved..
<propagandhi> hmm
<SSJ> skaman:Could be a problem with your profile, then.
<skaman> what shoul I do?
<SSJ> skaman:Don't know; sorry :/.  Try #kopete
<propagandhi> you could try mv /home/username/.kde /home/username/.kde_old
<propagandhi> and reboot
<StR> hola?
<MikeStyle> hey
<propagandhi> howdy again
<MikeStyle> ok i got ur email
<MikeStyle> and i edited sources.list
<MikeStyle> pm me again?
<propagandhi> yeah
<DAB> Hey everyone. I just installed breezy and I'm having a problem completing the setup. dpkg apparantly died during the installation of packages during the second phase of the install. And now apt-get asks me to run dpkg --configure -a but that just returns an error message
<DAB> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c::process_queue: Assertion depentry <' failed.=
<DAB> any idea what to do?
<DAB> I testet apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean
<DAB> did not help :(
<mhz> Please, could someone tell me what i am doing wrong in a try to install kubuntu via local netboot??
<skaman> anyone knows which package contains Qt?
<skaman> Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021))
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> what you're compiling?
<skaman> a style
<skaman> for kde
<skaman> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6234
<Hydrogen> err
<Hydrogen> if you have kde
<Hydrogen> you have qt
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I think he need devel packages
<Tm_T> skaman: install kde-devel
<skaman> already installed
<Tm_T> hmm
<_chavo> you need qt devel also
<skaman> i can't find the package
<Tm_T> apt-get build-dep kde ?
<_chavo> libqt3-mt-dev
<skaman> already installed
<skaman> :S
<skaman> Tm_T tried but says me "unable to rech a source package for meta KDE
<Tm_T> skaman: I think you got the idea anyway :)
<Tm_T> sleep ->
<jmg> hey guys
<jmg> my laptop shuts down after restoring from suspend
<hyperactivecrond> what do i install to get kugar designer?
<jmg> apt-get install kugar 
<hyperactivecrond> the designer too?
<hyperactivecrond> got it :)
<hyperactivecrond> kudesigner
<skaman> cant get where is Qt :'(
#kubuntu 2005-10-09
<jmg> hey guys i am having probs with klaptop
<MikeStyle> propagandhi...need you help
<propagandhi> yeah
<MikeStyle> well
<MikeStyle> i finished upgrading and unpacking everything
<MikeStyle>  restarted and it said it started kdm, but i had to log in under terminal and there was no display manager
<satafterh> I have a question, i install breezy bata, if i just keep updating it as updates are available will i need to install the final release when it comes out or will the updates give me the same thing??
<mhz> Please, could someone tell me what i am doing wrong in a try to install kubuntu via local netboot??
<Riddell> mhz: kubuntu doesn't have netboot
<mhz> Riddell: hey
<mhz> but inside /ubuntu/install/netboot....?
<Hydrogen> wtf is a 'local netboot' :)
<mhz> Hydrogen: PXE
<mhz> Riddell: at this point, what I am trying to do is boot via PXE, get IP (i get it), install from local server
<satafterh> I have a question, i install breezy bata, if i just keep updating it as updates are available will i need to install the final release when it comes out or will the updates give me the same thing??
<mhz> satafterh: reformulate the question, please
<Riddell> satafterh: it'll be the same thing
<satafterh> will install the beta and installing updates as they come out give me the same out come as installing the final version when it is released
<satafterh> thank you riddell
<mhz> satafterh: if ubuntu devel maintenainers keep up, yes
<StR> Hi again!
<StR> is kopete still broken in breezy?
<propagandhi> StR: it isnt broken for me
<MikeStyle> propagandhi, it told me -Bash: Command "startx" was not found
<StR> propagandhi: in breezy? ahhh sorry.. in breezy + kde3.5?
<propagandhi> yes
<MikeStyle> ...?
<MikeStyle> patrick, do you know whats wrong with my ubuntu?
<StR> propagandhi: well.. MSN does not work for me in kopete
<MikeStyle> it welcomes me to breezy but there is no display manager
<propagandhi> StR: it works perfectly for me
<jmg> guys can anyone help me out
<propagandhi> and i'm on beta 3.5 also
<StR> propagandhi: and what version is your kopete?
<jmg> my laptop shuts down after restoring from suspend
<propagandhi> 0.10.3
<jmg> with klaptop
<StR> propagandhi: weird...
<lorenzo> hi
<propagandhi> StR: it was working for you previously?
<StR> propagandhi: before changing to 3.5+breezy, yes
<propagandhi> StR: hmm, thats strange - have u checked the bugs to see if anyone else is having that problem?
<StR> propagandhi: nope... this is my first question about it...
<propagandhi> so u dont get any errors as such
<StR> propagandhi: 2 seconds after I connect to my MSN account, I get disconnected
<gstrock> Here's a funny. A co-worker wanted to try Linux so I gave her the Kubuntu 5.10 liveCD and told her to have at it.  A little while later she came back and asked if I had different Linux disk because she didn't like the name Ubuntu. :-)
<propagandhi> StR: lodge a bug report
<_chavo> gstrock, that's not funny, it's disturbing
<propagandhi> gstrock: must be a blonde?
<StR> propagandhi: thanks
<gstrock> ha ha, no not a blonde
<propagandhi> StR: no need to thank me i did nothing
<gstrock> She was installing on a laptop too, and in my mind Ubuntu is the best for that. I'd be hard pressed to come up with an alternative.
<troy> moin
<StR> AHH!H!  I want to see uspash
<StR> anyone alredy with usplash?
<MikeStyle> there is a problem patrick
<troy> I have usplash, but it's still the ubuntu artwork
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<blackflag> I have a question about grub
<blackflag> On the system are 3 OS'es
<blackflag> M$, Kubuntuand the new One I installed is suse
<blackflag> I have no entry in grub
<blackflag> Is there a way that grub reads the OSES automatic
<blackflag> Or is it a must to edit the menu.lst by hasnd?
<propagandhi> blackflag: does Suse's yast bootloader utility detect the OS's
<blackflag> yes It do
<blackflag> but i have a grub from the kubuntu installation
<blackflag> and want to use the kubuntu grub
<blackflag> Or should overwrite with suse grub
<blackflag> ?
<blackflag> There should be an easy way to update the boot menu
<blackflag> but cant find it
<blackflag> update-grub dont find the new suse
<blackflag> so what should I do now?
<_chavo> blackflag, copy the menu.lst from your suse /boot
<blackflag> okay thanks for help
<MikeStyle> hey patrick
<MikeStyle> im using terminal irc
<MikeStyle> the dpkg thing you told me to do didnt work
<MikeStyle> you there?
<aldenwlinn> hello im l,ost
<aldenwlinn> ya one there
<delltony> hi anyone here use qtparted?
<Foodcoman> Evening!
<MrShifty|lappy> nalioth: what all did you have to do to get your ma111 working?
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: you have returned
<nalioth> to plague me
<nalioth> lol
<nalioth> hang on
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: you'll need this package  "linux-wlan-ng"
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable
<dell500> i'm using apache for a picture server (gallery), what port do i forward in my router to use my ip as the host?
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid=blah
<nalioth> authtype=opensystem
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: then dhclient or whatever
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: are you here?
<delltony> dang is screwed up and made my / unactive with qtparted is there a way to make it active again
<MrShifty|lappy> Nakkel: yeah, I'm here
* MrShifty|lappy is afk
<_michael> nalioth: I'm back
<nalioth> _michael: wb
<_michael> can you repost those instructions?
<_michael> *this time I'll save them >.<
<Mr_Shifty> blasted network...
<nalioth> Mr_Shifty: i didnt recognize you
<Mr_Shifty> honest mistake ;)
<nalioth> Mr_Shifty: you still here?
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: do i have to send it again?
<MrShifty|lappy> yeah >.<
<MrShifty|lappy> sorry
<MrShifty|lappy> this thing is exceptionally sensitive to vibration, aparently
<MrShifty|lappy> *apparently
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> copy and paste
<nalioth> save save save
<MrShifty|lappy> I did
<MrShifty|lappy> ok, let's see....
<jmg> guys i am having probs with my laptop shutting down straight after it wakes up from suspend
<MrShifty|lappy> jmg, what kind of laptop do you have>
<MrShifty|lappy> ?
(crimsun/#kubuntu) kkathman: nothing to be skittish about, though I'd say it'd probably be better to wait til the 13th to dist-upgrade. We're seeing a lot of churn for this late in the game.
(sirukin/#kubuntu) jedimark, read the guide.
<kkathman> good feedback crimsun  thanks very much for your input
<sirukin> I think you get xine/dvdcss stuff off mariliat
<sirukin> I think you get xine/dvdcss stuff off marilliat
<sirukin> err
<crimsun> xine's in main
* sirukin shuts up
<kkathman> crimsun: I have a very stable hoary + KDE and have it just like I like it
<sirukin> I meant the codecs.
<crimsun> xvid/etc.? Yeah.
* sirukin assumes xine is wmv/xvid/divx/etc
<sirukin> always.
<kkathman> I didnt do the kubuntu thing, I installed hoary clean, then installed the apt-get kubuntu-desktop I think 
<kkathman> I know I didnt install kubuntu from the disk
<crimsun> naw, xine's an engine not a codec ;)
<crimsun> kkathman: perfectly legit
<kkathman> crimsun: since theres a lot of churning, I'll wait till the 14th
<crimsun> kkathman: well, you won't have to wait past the release date, since we freeze then
<sirukin> crimsun, aye, but I'm like most people and call my mediaplayer whatever I think it plays.
<sirukin> :S
<crimsun> :)
<jedimark> Just want to see one binary distro that doesn't force me to runaround to get dvd's I own to play. :-(
<kkathman> crimsun: good deal... so you think all I'll have to do is the basic update/upgrade then?
<jedimark> my gentoo always do what I want  8-)
<crimsun> kkathman: update/dist-upgrade, yep
<sirukin> crimsun, mail your complaint to the mpaa.
<sirukin> not the developers who try to obey silly ip law.
<kkathman> crimsun: of course I'll need to change my apt repositories first :)
<crimsun> sirukin: heh, I've done enough time for my riaa "violation"
<sirukin> hehe
<sirukin> that's too bad.
<crimsun> at least I had a legal team at uni who stood up for me, since I was guilty of nothing
<sirukin> I don't download music, I record myself farting and mail it to record companies in retribution.
<sirukin> "sign me!"
<sirukin> sadly, I don't think they will.
<sirukin> hmm
<Foodcoman> quit
<Foodcoman> The slash helps.   Sorry.
<kkathman> hey crimsun I just read that they would like for us to do a install on ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop post upgrade...why is that .. if we have KDE?
<crimsun> that's for GNOME
<crimsun> that's more for upgrade continuity
<sirukin> question: if I've made a mistake with a first command, how do I repeat that command without having to reenter everything over again?
<crimsun> come again?
<crimsun> $ ls -l /oops/wrong/dir
<crimsun> press up (shell history)
<sirukin> not what I mean.
<sirukin> without having to "home key" back to the beggining.
<sirukin> example:
<sirukin> car /etc/resolve.conf
<sirukin> cat<something> <rest of text>
<sirukin> ca<something> i mean
<sirukin> err
<sirukin> you know what I mean
<crimsun> I use vi keys, so it's different
<crimsun> [esc] k0llrt[enter]    is one way
<sirukin> mmm
<sirukin> with bash I mean
<crimsun> yep, with bash
<crimsun> set -o vi
<sirukin> mmm
<sirukin> well, there's an easier way, I forgot how.
<sirukin> that's what I get for not using the console in months
<crimsun> ctrl+r is bash's reverse search
<crimsun> is that what you're looking for?
<sirukin> no
<gshockx> cant play mp3 pls help
<crimsun> gshockx: are you using amarok?
<gshockx> yes sir
<gshockx> what should i do sir?
<sirukin> gstreamer.
<sirukin> apt-get install gstreamer
<sirukin> I think
<sirukin> it's what I did
<gshockx> thanks ill try it
<crimsun> you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<sirukin> aye
<gshockx> where can i download it?
<gshockx> pls help
<sirukin> umm
<gshockx> emm
<gshockx> ehem
<sirukin> add the appropriate repository?
<sirukin> I think it may be in restricted
<sirukin> or somethin
<sirukin> the "guide" will help too
<gshockx> HEM
<gshockx> AHEM
<gshockx> any PINOY in here????????
<gshockx> Pinoy ako pinoy tayo ipakita sa mundo kung ano ang kaya mo
<gshockx> help me pls
<gshockx> where can i download a gstreamer0.8-mad
<BlankB> gshockx: it is in the universe repo.
<sirukin> tsk.
<epiloc> gtkpod cant connect to my ipod.  I changed the default mount path to media:/sda2 (where my machine picks up the ipod) but gtkpod still doesnt connect... any ipod users here running gtkpod successfully?
<liteinside06> hi
<BlankB> hello.
<liteinside06> ur name
<liteinside06> hi
<Hobbsee> hello
<liteinside06> hi
<liteinside06> whr r u?
<Hobbsee> australia
<liteinside06> nice
<liteinside06> workng or stud?
<Hobbsee> some of both
<liteinside06> ah ok
<liteinside06> hi
<liteinside06> hello
<liteinside06> hi
<liteinside06> hi
<liteinside06> hi
<epiloc> can anyone help me with gtkpod?
<liteinside06> wat gtkpod?
<gshockx> where is universe repo BlankB\
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<gshockx> hey blank
<BlankB> yeah?
<gshockx> i cannot find my system configure at the top of my desktop
<gshockx> where can i find it?
<BlankB> I think that is for ubuntu.
<crimsun> yes, GNOME uses Applications, Places, System
<gshockx> so how can i add repo
<crimsun> it's different to KDE
<konsolebox> helo.. do u know how to add a glx theme on kde?
<gshockx> hey blank how can i add repo?
<BlankB> gshockx: I always just edit my /etc/apt/sources.list by hand. Something like: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list 
<BlankB> dont do that last thing unless you know vi.
<BlankB> this may work easier: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlankB> use the repos from: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<gshockx> ill try
<gshockx> i will download it?
<BlankB> if you copy and paste from the pastebin use the version in the textbox without the line #'s
<BlankB> if you dl it then all you will have to do is: sudo mv filename.txt /etc/apt/sources.list 
<BlankB> filename.txt = whatever you d/l the file as.
<gshockx> what is dl????
<crimsun> download
<BlankB> slang for download.
<gshockx> ok doki
<gshockx> now i "dl" it what will i gonna do next?
<BlankB> cd /to/wherever/you/dl/it
<BlankB> then sudo mv filename.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<gshockx> what u mean CD
<BlankB> hmm...perhaps you shouldnt try this.
<BlankB> cd is how you change directories.
<gshockx> ok
<gshockx> how can i "cd" where will i go?
<BlankB> Hmm... that is a pretty involved question.
<gshockx> just like i said im only a newbie
<BlankB> its ok. perhaps you should do the copy paste thing.
<gshockx> ok what will i copy?
<BlankB> where did you d/l the file to?
<gshockx>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<BlankB> this may work easier: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlankB> that should open up what you have there now.
<gshockx> where can i find this kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlankB> ahh... you will need a console open.
<gshockx> where can i find the console
<BlankB> do: K->System->Terminal Program (Konsole)
<gshockx> i cannot see the Terminal Program (Konsole)
<Hobbsee> gshockx: why dont you go K->run then type in Konsole
<Hobbsee> that should work
<gshockx> ok
<gshockx> that work
<gshockx> what should i do
<Hobbsee> then follow what blankb said earlier
<BlankB> now do: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> :P
<gshockx> what is the pass?
<BlankB> that is your login password.
<gshockx> its said command kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list is not found
<gshockx> what will i do?
<Hobbsee> try kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> then
<BlankB> then can you copy and paste the last couple of lines in the Konsole to: http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<BlankB> I am not familiar with the error you have. What version of kubuntu do you have?
<Hobbsee> gshockx: try sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list - does it make any difference?
<Hobbsee> odd error message that
<gshockx> 5.10
<BlankB> ahh...I see it now...you dont have a space after kwrite and /etc
<gshockx> so what will i type blanck
<BlankB> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlankB> there is a space after kdesu and kwrite
<gshockx> now what will i do
<gshockx> it appears nothing
<gshockx> oh
<gshockx> it appears
<gshockx> what will i do
<BlankB> is there a line in there that has the word universe in it?
<BlankB> you can copy and paste it to http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<gshockx> i send it
<BlankB> see where it says: ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' repository
<gshockx> yah
<BlankB> go to the lines that start with # deb just below there and remove eht "# "
<BlankB> remove the "# "
<BlankB> so the line should now start with deb
<lippel> after dist-upgrade to breezy, i had problems with alsa: http://rafb.net/paste/results/VdtTVv33.html
<lippel> i heard no sound, and had to disable "jack sense" in kmix first...
<gshockx> i will remove the # 
<lippel> anyone else knows that problem?
<BlankB> gshockx: the # and the space
<gshockx> ok
<gshockx> what will i do next
<lippel> after disabling this mysterious "jack sense" it worked again
<BlankB> save then exit
<gshockx> then
<BlankB> sudo apt-get update
<nikkia> lippel, i've seen problems with jack-sense under windows too, if it helps
<gshockx> ill type it?
<gshockx> ill type it?
<lippel> nikkia: do you have any idea what it is good for?
<BlankB> gshockx: yes.
<lippel> nikkia: i hope i don't have to disable it after every reboot...
<gshockx> where?
<BlankB> in the Konsole.
<gshockx> in konsole
<gshockx> ok
<nikkia> lippel, well, in theory, its a great idea, the idea is, you plug a pair of speakers into the 'rear/line' socket, and it detects that its got speakers and assigns them to rear, you unplug them, plug in a sound source, and it detects that, and assigns the socket to be a line-in
<gshockx> what is the password
<nikkia> lippel, the problem is, it has to do that by detecting impedance of the connected socket, which doesn't always work
<gshockx> my loggin pass?
<nikkia> gshockx: your user password
<BlankB> gshockx: same as before.
<lippel> nikkia: ah, ok. well, that is not of much use for my notebook speakers =)
<nikkia> lippel, you can probably set alsa to ignore it, btw, dunno where tho
<BlankB> Is there a separate wiki for kubuntu? The instructions in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto are for ubuntu.
<nikkia> lippel, probably some parameter to the module for your sound chip, in /etc/modutils.d/alsa-base
<lippel> nikkia: hmm, i wonder where alsactl stores its config...
<nikkia> lippel, /var/lib/alsa/asound.state  but you'd know that if you did man alsactl :)
<lippel> nikkia: ah, i renamed "External amplifier" to "headphone jack sense" and get rid of the warning now
<Hobbsee> BlankB: as far as i can see, kynaptic wont let you add more repositories - synaptic is definetly better
<gshockx> hey blank
<gshockx> what will i do next
<BlankB> yes it is.
<gshockx> what will i do next
<BlankB> after apt-get update then install the package you were trying to get.
<gshockx> where is it?
<BlankB> where is what?
<Hobbsee> BlankB: and if it wont let you add repositories, it's unlikely to have a tutorial for it
<TokenBad> does firefox come with kubuntu?
<gshockx> where will i install it
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: no, but you can install it easily :)
<gshockx> where is the package?
<BlankB> what package?
<TokenBad> Hobbsee, that is what I thought
<gshockx> package to install
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: that's one of the first things I install, that and synaptic
<BlankB> gshockx: I think we are saying two different things. What was the root cause of why you wanted to change your repositories. What were you trying to get working?
<TokenBad> I assume apt-get is what used to install firefox?
<crimsun> you can use K*naptic
<Hobbsee> either
<gshockx> Blank
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox 
<Hobbsee> works really well though
<gshockx> i cant see where the package i downloaded went
<gshockx> the one i got from the console
<Hobbsee> which package did  you download from console?
<gshockx> ~$ sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> then run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<BlankB> wait on that.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> you're suggesting not updating the entire system?
<BlankB> gshockx: I cant remember why you wanted to enable universe? what program were you installing?
<gshockx> the mp3
<gshockx> wont work
<Hobbsee> w32codecs needed?  that's not in repositories anywya...
<gshockx> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Hobbsee> that is in the repositories, the gstreamer0.8-mad, i think
<gshockx> nice
<gshockx> BlankB what would I do next?
<BlankB> I dont know that that does mp3 though. lemmme check.
<BlankB> oh ok..it looks like it does.
<gshockx> ~$ sudo apt-get update ----> Done
<BlankB> so: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<gshockx> thats next?
<BlankB> that should do it.
<Hobbsee> you're not going to get gshockx to do a "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<BlankB> ok all... ive started a page on the wiki for adding repositories in kubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto
<gshockx> I have already finished sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<gshockx> now Im in sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<gshockx> hihihi this is hard but its nice to learn
<BlankB> careful with the apt-get upgrade 
<cyne> i did apt-get dist-upgrade and now i have abut 6 media players 
<cyne> about
<BlankB> You may or may not want to upgrade to the stuff in universe.
<gshockx> The cursor went back to the root whats next
<cyne> what should i do?
<Hobbsee> cyne: remove the ones you dont want?
<apokryphos> BlankB: "Replace what was there with a current list of repositories" -- not very helpful ;-)
<cyne> Hobbsee: good idea :P
<BlankB> yeah its a work in progress.
<Hobbsee> cyne...well i was wondering what answer you expected there...
<gshockx> BlankB
<Hobbsee> cyne...hehehe
<gshockx> The cursor went back to the root whats next
<BlankB> gshockx: when you did : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad  what did it tell you?
<gshockx> it installed gstream0.8-mad
<gshockx> then went straight out to the cursor
<BlankB> thats good...it is installed.
<gshockx> Setting up gstreamer0.8-mad (0.8.11-0ubuntu4) ...
<gshockx> whats next?
<Hobbsee> a question: with the release candidate that is coming out a few days before the completed breezy, will we get a kubuntu version of that too?
<gshockx> hihihi
<BlankB> gshockx: what is next? What are you trying to do now?
<gshockx> where can i run gstreamer0.8-mad
<gshockx> hihihi
<gshockx> so i can run my mp3s
<gshockx> im excited
<Hobbsee> i found i could run my mp3's without any extra plugins
<gshockx> BlackB whats next plssss
<Hobbsee> not sure why though
<BlankB> gshockx: I am not familiar with gstreamer. Let me see what it is.
<gshockx> ok i wait for you sir
<CellarDoor> hello all, I'm thinking of getting a Hauppauge WinTV-Express PCI TV Tuner for my kubuntu system... just wanting to hear from anyone who might be using it etc... is it ok ? any problems ?
<gshockx> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my mp3 already run 
<gshockx> thanks BlankB
<BlankB> I guess just run Gstreamer.
<gshockx> i run amarok
<gshockx> and it played my mp3
<BlankB> I use xmms.
<Hobbsee> gshockx: yay!
<Hobbsee> amarok here - love it, with all the global shortcuts, etc
<crimsun> I like its playlist interface
<crimsun> last.fm integration is a bonus
<Hobbsee> anyone know if there will be a kubuntu version of the release candidate of breezy due at the end of the week?  or is that only ubuntu?
<crimsun> more than likely, yes
<crimsun> (there will be)
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<gshockx> BlankB can I ask for another help
<gshockx> is there any way I can connect to my yahoo messenger account in kubuntu??
<BlankB> yes. use Kopete or gaim.
<gshockx> i dont know how
<gshockx> i have kopete
<gshockx> but idont know how to login
<gshockx> there is no login
<BlankB> in kopete it is under settings -> configure kopete : New
<gshockx> then?
<Hobbsee> click on yahoo, stick in your account details
<BlankB> then it has a wizard that asks you questions.
<konsolebox> excuse.. i run glxgears and it's turning
<konsolebox> how will i make it send messages to konsole?
<gshockx> waaaaaaaaaa
<gshockx> its alright I already get it
<gshockx> thanks very much BlankB sir
<gshockx> yehy
<gshockx> yehey
<BlankB> gshockx: once you get more experience you have to come back here and help someone else.
<gshockx> i promise
<gshockx> it will also help me
<gshockx> remember
<Hobbsee> gshockx: ubuntu forums are pretty useful too, if you check them out
<gshockx> BlankB how about flash supports for web
<BlankB> well Im using mozilla so I did: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla that is after I enabled the multiverse repository.
<gshockx> Im using Konversation
<BlankB> I mean as my web browser.
<gshockx> im using konqueror
<BlankB> I am not sure how to do that.
<gshockx> waaaa
<gshockx> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gshockx> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla   <--- even this returns
<gshockx> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Hobbsee> got kynaptic open?
<gshockx> Hobbee I dont have kynaptic
<BlankB> If you do install flashplayer-mozilla it will want to install a bunch more stuff.
<gshockx> My browser is konqueror
<Hobbsee> that's different...kynaptic is one of the other things that installs programs
<gshockx> waaa
<gshockx> hihihi
<gshockx> waaa
<gshockx> I need a flash player for konqueror
* Hobbsee wonders if konqueror even has flash
<BlankB> Let me show you how to look stuff up. Each time you ask a question I go to google and type something like: kubuntu  flash konqueror
* Hobbsee knows it doesnt have java
<BlankB> I dont know how but my konqueror has flash in it.
<BlankB> Perhaps a byproduct of installing it for mozilla.
<Hobbsee> quite possible
<Hobbsee> i was merely wondering if it did exist - i dont use konqueror much for browsing, due to the lack of adblock
<BlankB> It does look like konqueror uses the mozilla plugins. 
<BlankB> !krepositories
<ubotu> somebody said krepositories was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<BlankB> Now if people will just edit that and make it better we will be in good shape.
<Hobbsee> that error looked to be from a konsole window already updating the system, or having kynaptic open
<Hobbsee> ah, you taught it that?
<BlankB> yep.
<Hobbsee> it's much easier to do it via a text file
<Hobbsee> ubuntu guide was good for that
<Hobbsee> *is good
<ingenu> is there a default root password on 4.10 ?
<ingenu> just installed it, but I don't remember having entered any root password
<Hobbsee> no, you set it yourself
<BlankB> I wanted to so somethinng like: cd /etc/apt/ ; sudo wget http://url.to.reps/sources.list
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<BlankB> !root shell
<ubotu> rumour has it, root shell is at You can get a root shell by typing: sudo -s
<Hobbsee> that's a good idea
<Hobbsee> except that you lose any local mirrors that way
<ingenu> once I'm in root shell, how do I set the password ?
<Hobbsee> you can use sudo, and dont have to log in as root
<BlankB> ingenu: you really dont want to do that.. but if you do the rootsudo one above tells how.  I think.
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ingenu> ok
<ingenu> is there any GUI tool for mounting drives ?
<Hobbsee> ingenu: www.ubuntuguide.org - it's really simple
<BlankB> Konqueror can do it for some drives. Give this url to konqueror: media:/
<ingenu> didn't have that url
<ingenu> would be nice to have open when you boot the first time
<BlankB> it is there...
<Hobbsee> you might want to go thru it - all the most common stuff is done there, although parts of it are old
<BlankB> On the taskbar there is an icon that looks like a computer called system from there it is storage media.
<BlankB> did I say taskbar I meant panel. 8)
<ingenu> I don't have that panel
<ingenu> do you know its name so I can get it ?
<ingenu> media:/ doesn't show my NTFS partition
<cyne> is Koffice better than openoffice2?
<BlankB> !ntfs
<BlankB> !ntfs
<cyne> ubuntu tell BlankB about ntfs
<cyne> ubunto tell BlankB about ntfs
<cyne> uboto tell BlankB about ntfs
<BlankB> hehe...I coudn't get it to show up in the channel.
<BlankB> !ubotu tell cyne about ntfs
<ingenu> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<skaman> Goodmorning!
<BlankB> hello.
<ingenu> BlankB: how do I get the file to be executable ?
<ingenu> tried to make it executable and add .sh
<ingenu> but it doesn't likei t
<BlankB> chmod +x filename.sh
<ingenu> didn't work
<BlankB> what didnt work?
<ingenu> ended up sudo bash filename.sh
<ingenu> dunno marking it executable wasn't enough
<ingenu> anyway using  "bash filename.sh" worked
<BlankB> sudo filename.sh should have worked if it was +x
<BlankB> that is assuming you had renamed the file to filename.sh
<ingenu> I did
<labkom> nick cetan
<labkom> junior_hack
<andreas__> I want kde 3.5 beta 
<andreas__> how
<andreas__> can it coexist with 3.4.2
<ingenu> why does Kaffeine refuse to read a MP3 file on a NTFS partition ?
<ingenu> (opened a text file on the same partition just fine)
<BlankB> cause it is read only?
<BlankB> or owned by another user?
<BlankB> ingenu: do: ls -al /path/to/file/filename.mp3 who does it say its owned by and what are the permissions?
<ingenu> -r--r--r--  2 ingenu ingenu 2187470 2005-10-04 00:00
<BlankB> can the same file be read locally. Say if you were to copy it to /tmp/ ?
<nikkia> its probably the read-only-ness
<nikkia> kaffeine may be trying to open it read-write in case you alter tags
<BlankB> you can test if that is the case by copying the file to /tmp and seeing if it works there. If it does its something else. If doing chmod +w to the file fixes it then its the read-only ness.
<BlankB> chmod +w to the one in the /tmp
<nikkia> gah @ artists
<ingenu> k
<nikkia> i sent my programmer (me) drawn artwork to him yesterday, saying 'art this up a bit!' and he just sent back my artwork as psd files! :)
<ingenu> BlankB: Kaffeine just don't want to read MP3, and xmms fails to acces soundcard
<BlankB> kaffeine doesnt read any mp3?
<BlankB> nikka: the gimp can open some psd files.
<ingenu> well I just have a few of them on that disk for security I disconnected my other HDD while installing kubuntu
<nikkia> BlankB: opening psd's isn't the problem...
<ingenu> and none of those MP3 I read yesterday in windows do work in kaffeine
<BlankB> No i mean kaffeine doesnt play mp3's at all?
<nikkia> BlankB: i expected 'art them up a bit' to mean more than 'extract them from the png and save as psd' :)
<BlankB> hehhe...thats funny. well probably not for you.
<ingenu> I've no idea it auto launched when I clicked the file so I assumed it was capable
<BlankB> ingneu: close kaffeine and make sure nothing else is using the sound card then try it with xmms.
<god-zero> BlankB: kaffiene can't play mp3s from a default install... you'll need the mp3 capable plugin for your sound
<BlankB> thanks god-zero.
<ingenu> ok any way to make xmms work then ?
<BlankB> what happens when you run xmms?
<ingenu> ok about xmms it's reading from NTFS it doesn't like
<ingenu> it works in /tmp
<ingenu> wait it works on NTFS too
<ingenu> could it be because I'm running a global OS update ?
<BlankB> so xmms works on the file if you just copy it to /tmp/
<ingenu> xmms just works fine now
<ingenu> wonder why it didn't previously
<god-zero> nothing's gaurenteed to work durring a upgrade or dist-upgrade
<BlankB> not even the dist-upgrade
<ingenu> lol
<BlankB> 8)
<ingenu> next step is : how to get hardware OpenGL
<ingenu> can kynaptic do that for me ?
<god-zero> I hope you're not too attached to your sanity
<ingenu> why so ?
<god-zero>  hardware gl will atleast require a reconfigure x
<ingenu> mmh
<ingenu> and so it's hard ?
<god-zero> not too bad if you know your hardware
<ingenu> I hoped it would install OpenGL by default
<ingenu> GF6600GT
<god-zero> I didn't, and it was difficlt (ati)
<ingenu> any reason why it's not auto installed ?
<god-zero> nonfree driver
<ingenu> might be freely redistributable though
<god-zero> "free" in this case is more than a money issue, it's a rediribution issue too
<god-zero> not sure about that, but the "license filter" they use on the install cds is pretty tight.
<BlankB> how would I know if opengl is running hardware on my machine?
<nikkia> BlankB: glxinfo
<nikkia> BlankB: look at the 'direct rendering:' and renderer strings
<ingenu> if you find Mesa it's software
<nikkia> if direct rendering is 'yes', then its almost certainly hardware, if its no, its not, and if the renderer looks like its talking about h/w not 'Mesa Indirect' or something
<ingenu> that's incorrect
<BlankB> direct rendering: no. Open gl renderer string: mesa glx indirect....
<nikkia> ingenu: not necessarily, there are a few cases where mesa can be h/w
<ingenu> and cases where direct rendering is incorrect too
<nikkia> ingenu: i suppose, i meant 'probably not' in there, really
<ingenu> so anyway just like me you're software
<BlankB> thats sad...but I really didnt exptect it with this card.
<nikkia> BlankB: what card?
<ingenu> well it seems to me that you need to install OpenGL drivers yourself
<BlankB> dual monitor card. Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400 AGP
<god-zero> Try previewing a gl screensave with the fps counter on
<nikkia> ingenu: there should be a nvidia-glx in the repositories somewhere
<nikkia> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2980 kB, Installed size: 9752 kB
<BlankB> It is nice to have dual monitors under kubuntu.
<god-zero> nikkia: so, are you the artist, coder or both... I stepped in 1/2 way through the story I think ^^^
<nikkia> god-zero: programmer/software-engineer, but i do a fair bit of image manipulation (not really artistry, just manipulation)
<nikkia> god-zero: in this case, i draw some placeholder buttons for a menu page, sent them to the artist and told him to 'art them up a bit', he sent them back identical, but in psd format :P
<god-zero> lol
<nikkia> 'drew' == 'took the a section of the background and placed the text over the top of it'
<nikkia> 'took a section...' even
<sveri> hi, is there a posibility to hibernate my beatiful kubuntu, i use an actual breezy preview?
<ingenu> ok so asking Kynaptic nicely should be fine
<nikkia> god-zero: so i've said 'sod it' and just added some drop-shadow to my original placeholders, and using them instead :)
<skaman> hey guys the start splashscreen where is configured?
<skaman> the one after grub..
<ingenu> did install it
<ingenu> no change in glxinfo
<kartug> hi folks...
<ingenu> should I get it as I need to reboot ?
<kartug> got a bit of a noob question
<nikkia> ingenu: you'll need to restart X, a reboot shouldn't be necessary really
<kartug> could anybody give me a hand in installing skype for linux?? i got the .deb but what do i do now?
<nikkia> ingenu: you *may* need to configure X to use nvidia's glx, or it may have been done by the package, i've never used the packaged glx stuff so have no idea :)
<ingenu> ok so how to restart X ?
<god-zero> nikkia: the ati fglrx kernel module wouldn't load for me with a simple ctrl-alt-bkspc
<BlankB> kartug: dunno about skype but to install a .deb its: dpkg -i filename.deb
<nikkia> ingenu: quick and dirty way, is to hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<nikkia> god-zero: that doesn't surprise me, its ATi after all :/
<nikkia> god-zero: but its always worth trying to just restart X first
<god-zero> definatly
<ingenu> mmh
<ingenu> can't initialize opengl
<ingenu> woosh
<ingenu> image corruption
<god-zero> I'm installing kubunt under qemu to see how the new installer looks/works... I thought there was a graphical install now..:/
<nikkia> ingenu: probably needs a reboot then... some of it depends on whether you're using the kernel agpgart or the nvidia one (i recommend nvidia's), and whether or not its loaded
<ingenu> neat can't read any text
<ingenu> how lovely
<nikkia> ingenu: most of the agpgarts in the kernel are really bad, the intel one for example, will often work fine for around 24 hours, then go *really* slow, so slow that even 2D is slower than normal, and it needs a reboot to fix
<ingenu> uninstalled
<ingenu> no more corruption
<ingenu> but no OpenGL either
<ingenu> which is a problem since I NEED it
<skaman> hey guys the initial splashscreen where is configured?
<skaman> the one we see after grub's loaded
<Hobbsee> in breezy?
<skaman> yes
<skaman> normally we see a b/w text
<Hobbsee> not sure, i'm not running breezy
<skaman> i installed a theme
<skaman> and changed that splashscreen
<Hobbsee> and you want to change it back?
<skaman> and is horrible
<skaman> yes
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> i'm guessing use a find for either "usplash" or "bootsplash" - whichever one that particular screen is
<skaman> the funny thing is that the theme didnt change nothing eccept that horrible splash screen
<Hobbsee> was it supposed to?
<skaman> mmmm
<skaman> yes maybe but is supposed to change a lot ofm other things
<skaman> i try to remove it
<skaman> let's see
<skaman> brb
<kartug> oh hey skaman...got a similar question
<kartug> hey anyone here who can help me out on some grub theme stuff?
<jeh_work> isn't the breezy release quite soon?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 13th
<jeh_work> ah
<jeh_work> i think i'll try it on this work system then
<jeh_work> don't dare test it at home before i know it works :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :D
<jeh_work> priorities, you know. at work i get paid to fiddle with stuff, at home i only get frustrated
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) whta do you work as?
<jeh_work> this fedora core 3 isn't really a stellar distro
<jeh_work> software developer
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, im not a fan of fc3
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok :D
<jeh_work> we're allowed to use whatever we want on our systems, but i inherited this machine and have been too lazy to do something about it
<JustinS> Afternoon all .. Found my an iso of Kubuntu 5.10 for my lappy (Sitting next to me here) .. All is well .. "except" the ipw2200 (Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG card) isn't working. (It says I need to start it manually when I attempt to start it via KWifiManager). I've edited /etc/networ/interfaces and still it's not working .. (not dhcp, and wireless is eth0).
<jeh_work> JustinS: it just flew into the drive and installed itself?
<JustinS> jeh_work: lol .. naw, I actually accidentlly installed Kubuntu while I was eating a pb&j sandwich on top of my laptop while it was sitting in my lap ..
<jeh_work> JustinS: hate it when that happens
<JustinS> My bag of tricks is dry on getting this wifi card to work .. It's a HP Pavilion dv4000 .. Not too bad a laptop, but this card is "junk" .. 
<JustinS> jeh_work: That's basicly the excuse I tell the wife .. "I dunno how Linux got on that computer too .. my gosh! It must be a virus protection application that keeps uninstalling XP" .. hehehehehe
<jeh_work> heh
<jeh_work> my wife demands to run linux and kde
<JustinS> All my boxes have linux in one form or another on them "except" her regular computer and this laptop. My wife doesn't wanna learn the equivelent software (Gimp, OpenOffice, K3B, etc etc etc) .. 
<incubii> was pleased to get the kubuntu usplash going today. and vmware 5.5 as well
<incubii> now i dont need to dual boot
<nikkia> JustinS: check that the 'restricted-modules' package is installed
<nikkia> JustinS: i think the ipw2x00 need a firmware file out of that
<JustinS> nikkia: Can you point me in the direction of that?
<nikkia> JustinS: yeah, open aptitude, or synaptic, and search for 'restricted-modules' :)
<JustinS> nikkia: Does it matter that I have no internet connection? (Let alone network) ..
<jeh_work> JustinS: no, magic will work fine
<nikkia> it'll be linux-restricted-modules-blah-blah depending on kernel version/architecture
<nikkia> JustinS: thats probably why then
<nikkia> JustinS: if that package isn't installed, you'll have to dl it and stick it on a cd or something
<nikkia> but we can cross that bridge in a bit :)
<JustinS> Looks like Base System (restricted)>linux-restricted-modules-386 is good to go (green box next to it) ..
<nikkia> hmmm, actually, the description doesn't mention ipw2x00 stuff
<nikkia> but that doesn't mean its not in there
<nikkia> JustinS: what happens if you type 'sudo modprobe ipw2200' ?
<JustinS> lemme lookie loo .. just a sec ..
<crimsun> ipw2x00 firmware is distributed in linux-image-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> it is not part of linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ipw
<JustinS> Just bounces to the next line .. nothing more nothing less .. 
<nikkia> JustinS: now do 'dmesg', is there any error on the end of the output ?
<JustinS> dmesg looks good .. I'm scrolling in it now to see if I see the card spacificaly ..
<JustinS> ipw2200 is in there with 0 errors .. 
<nikkia> JustinS: are there any leds lit on the card ?
<JustinS> nikkia: It's internal .. when xp is running there a blue light with a button to turn it on/off .. I'm not sure any of the buttons (volume, mute, that network button etc) work via linux (that I've tried) ..
<nikkia> JustinS: hmm, ok, then, do ifconfig -a and see if there is any mention of a network adapter other than 'lo'
<JustinS> Rodge there are three .. eth0/eth1/lo .. None have ip addresses or gateway info .. But they all have the other standard info.
<nikkia> ok, eth1 is *probably* the wireless
<nikkia> try iwconfig eth1
<nikkia> (might need to sudo that, can't remember)
<JustinS> I can check again, but I'm 90% sure it's eth0 .. 
<nikkia> JustinS: if there are two eth devices, one will be onboard wired, one wireless, and more often than not, the wired comes up as '0'
<nikkia> actually, just 'iwconfig' will tell you if any of the interfaces have wireless extensions
<JustinS> iwconfig eth0=radip off EESID:off/any Mode:Managed etc etc ... iwconfig eth1=No Wireless Extensions .. 
<nikkia> ok, so eth0 *is* the wireless, fair enough
<JustinS> radip=radio
<nikkia> JustinS: is your base station set to use a essid or wep ?
<apokryphos> aftewoon nikkia 
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<JustinS> WEP .. I tried to leave it unsecure and the neighborhood hammered my bandwidth .. (can't blame them, our isp sucks) ..
<JustinS> I do have a SID of LinuxBase on my router ..
<nikkia> JustinS: for testing purposes, it *might* be better to turn wep off temporarily
<JustinS> I can try it .. I'll loose conectivity for all my computers while I do that though I'm pretty sure .. 
<nikkia> JustinS: well, its just that you're fighting against two issues right now, 1) getting the card to work, 2) getting the card to work with wep :)
<nikkia> its easier to just deal with point 1 first, then worry about wep after that :)
<JustinS> I'll be back in a sec if I loose the connection though .. If the lappy starts working I'll jump on here via that computer .. 
<JustinS> k .. no prob ..
<JustinS> I also don't use dhcp .. does that complicate things toO?
<nikkia> JustinS: well, a little, yes, it means you need to tell the card an ip address manually :)
<nikkia> but i'm sure you know how to do that already
<JustinS> No problem there .. ifconfig if iwconfig eth0 192.168.0.5 like? I tried it before and it kicked out a "woops" just don't member the wordage ..
<nikkia> ifconfig, yeah
<nikkia> iwconfig is only for setting wireless specific stuff, essid, wep key, etc
<JustinS> Do I need to restart the lappy? It kicks out ... SOICSIFADDR: Permission Denied and SOICSIFFLAGS: Permission denied (think I needed sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.5 .. 
<nikkia> no, just re-do it with sudo
<JustinS> K .. looks like route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0 and ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.5 worked .. I already did /etc/resolv.conf for my nameservers .. crossin' fingers now .. 
<JustinS> My network settings window has a green check mark w/eth0 but Administrator Mode just greys back out when I enter my sudo passworkd ..
<nikkia> JustinS: that's just a bug in kcontrol
<nikkia> JustinS: use 'kdesu kcontrol'
<JustinS> okay .. 
<nikkia> or kdesu kwifimanager or whatever :)
<JustinS> K .. when I use kwifimanager it's signal strength is N/A .. when I scan for networks it shows mine and the neighbors (his isn't hooked to the Internet) .. When I click (either) .. they just get a box aroundthem, I click okay, and nothing changes . although I do see all the cards info (like ip address) .. I think I typed in my domain where it needed to be network ..
<nikkia> JustinS: IME, kwifimanager doesn't always work, sometimes, its just easier to edit the config files by hand
<nikkia> JustinS: you can force your card to connect to the specific ESSID, which is the first step
<JustinS> I'm a fan of config myhand myself .. (default Gentoo user) .. I couldn't find all the files in Kubuntu .. but I didn't look too long or hard either . 
<nikkia> JustinS: the configuration can all be done within /etc/network/interfaces
<nikkia> JustinS: it accepts a bunch of (not very well documented) config parameters for wireless cards, such as wireless-mode, wireless-essid  etc
<JustinS> aha okay .. I'm familure with that file already .. (can't wait to get online so I can install joe instead of nano/vi ..
<nikkia> so, you want to configure eth0 in there with your IP etc, then add wireless-mode managed (you're using a basestation), then wireless-essid  ... with your essid, and once you've got all that working, you can come back and add wireless-key1  with your wep key
<JustinS> Okay .. all that's in there .. under eth0 .. and dns-nameservers .. I did my nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf . should I do that there too? Or are they two diff things?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay for apt-proxy. i can update 3 proxyis at once - daisy chain them :D *hugs cool apt things*
<nikkia> JustinS: it doesn't make much difference if you don't use dhcp, as resolv.conf shouldn't get overwritten
<JustinS> no hope .. sigh .. How fast do I have to drive with this dragging behind my car before there is no evidence of it's existance?
<JustinS> Time for this keyboard junkie to hit the hay .. Early day tomorrow .. Thanks for the help nikkia .. It's given me some more direction to attempt once my sleep level has been adjusted .. 
<JustinS> g'night all ..
<nalioth> howdy nikkia whats the word of the day?
<nikkia> nalioth: aubergine
<apokryphos> it's inchoate actually
<nikkia> might be yours, mine is aubergine, but that might be because i bought my cheapo 'word of the day' calendar from a dodgy farmer :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* apokryphos used Dictionary.com :P
<nikkia> google's w-o-t-d is inchoate too
<nikkia> that said, google clearly just pull the wotd from dictionary.com :P
<nalioth> wow i started a discussion
<apokryphos> yeah, and they get their quotes from quotationspage.com too
<aftertaf> lol
<apokryphos> inc|fReAkY: the continuous name-changing is a little annoying; please don't do it.
<_leif> test
* _leif is impressed
<dashrike> gg _leif
<_leif> ive just installed kubuntu on a virtual machine
<_leif> to see what it's like
<dashrike> I plan on reinstalling it once I get my PC actually functioning. :P
<beast> hi, has anyone ever had problems with the kubuntu installer?  after i set my partitions the way i want them, i try to install the packages but it stops midway, or doesn't even install the base packages. any ideas? 
<beast> i've tried this with two different burns and 2 different kubuntu versions
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the hdd full?
<beast> no, the partitions are already set, i went with an install that would not overwrite my data
<beast> still plenty of space
<jjesse> how does that type of install work? 
<beast> i went through the partition config and told it that i wanted to keep things the same, so i selected the "finish and save changes" and then went back to the main menu where i could install the base packages, but it would never install anything
<beast> how have others installed it? just apt-get install?
<beast> i'm running another debian distro at the moment, but would like to install kubuntu
<beast> i assume i could just update my sources.list and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> jjesse: where do I find your latest version?
<Chase> does anyone know why Kmail 1.8.2 from the kubuntu preview realise has the "Import new Messages" option grayed out?
<jjesse> should be in svn umm /branches/breezy/kde/kreleasenotes/C/kreleasenotes.xml
<Riddell> Chase: why installing kdepim-kio-plugins
<Riddell> jjesse: where is svn?
<piperx> when will kubuntu breezy available?
<jjesse> hmm let me email you the doc instead that would be easiet?
<Chase> Riddell: its already installed
<tim_> piperx: I think the same time as Ubuntu
<Riddell> piperx: week on thursday
<Riddell> jjesse: no, svn is best
<jjesse> you know how to check out the docs right?
<Riddell> jjesse: not until you tell me the svn URL
<jjesse> ok find it
<Riddell> I've done it before, just forgotten
<jjesse> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/breezy/kde/kreleasenotes/C/kreleasenotes.xml
<ubuntu> Hello everybody
<ubuntu> connecting from iBook G4 running kubuntu 5.10 livecd
<Riddell> hello ubuntu, congratulations
<Riddell> ubuntu: which IRC program?
<sproingie> oh hey kde 3.4.2 on amd64 now.  that explains why i had such a huge update last night
<ubuntu> konversation 
<Tm_T> hmm, konvi doesn't reply to ctcp call?
<Tm_T> :/
<ubuntu> am not a registered user
<ubuntu> i got 505 message
<Tm_T> ah
<ubuntu> have not IRC for a long long time
<ubuntu> :)
<sproingie> er wait, 3.4.2 is the normal kubuntu breezy version no?
<ubuntu> i think so
<ubuntu> this is breeze alright and it is 3.4.2
<sproingie> was there a major c++ update recently?  since last updated touched almost everything kde that i had
<ubuntu> sorry sproingie.. no idea :)
<ubuntu> first time on kubuntu :)
<ubuntu> slackware user on x86 machine
<Tm_T> sproingie: you mean 3.4 -> 4.0 ?
<sproingie> oh that was recent?
<Vectrox> 3.4 -> 4.0 is completed for a long time now
<StR> Hi  all!!
<StR> I finaly saw the usplash!
<pussfeller> so what are teh new and exciting apps in breezy
<Chase> does anyone know what the easyest way to upgrate 'Wireless Extension' to version 18 or above is? my system is fully up-todate but im still only running version 17??
<ciccio> salve a tutti
<Lutty> How do I get firefox to work with Kubuntu? Thunderbird works, but when I try to start firefox from either command line or app link, nothing happens
<Kamping_Kaiser> Lutty: what happens?
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it print anything to the terminal?( Konsole?)
<Lutty> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i know theres a gtk package you need to get it to look pretty, but i thought it ran strait out
<Lutty> that happened when i first tried to install, then I installed the gtk packages then firefox installed...but it wont run
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it firefox from the offical repositries or backports?
<Lutty> i got it from mozilla.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> source or do they do debs?
<Lutty> no...its just a graphic installer that you run from the command line
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok. tried from the repositries? 
<Lutty> not yet...i will now
<Kamping_Kaiser> that should work, if your running hoary it will be 1.0~ if your on breezy, 1.0.7
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can i use date to print out the time? date %t or something?
<Lutty> even the firefox I got from kynaptic didnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok. :( *tries to get head functioning*
<Kamping_Kaiser> and the terminal output is no ue to debug?
* mhz day sleep
<apokryphos> man date :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> might need to file a bug, unless somone can think of something
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: thats how i found t ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> iv got the gear, just dont know how to use it :P_
<silvertear> hey, where is the setting to configure the mouse under kde? i have hooked up an optical usb mouse it is not yet working
<silvertear> i want hardware configs, not like mouse speed, pointer appearance, etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> spose dpkg, but thats not gui based
<silvertear> oh let me look under xorg.conf
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: oh, did you not find out how from the man?
<douglas> what package do I need for X includes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: i got a bit lost :( its to early in hte morning for man pages like dates
* apokryphos takes a look
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: heh. It says it there... date [OPTION] ... [+FORMAT] 
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: so in this case, date +%T
<apokryphos> it is a bit weird
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay *hugs apokryphos*
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was missing teh +
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<apokryphos> yeah; I always look at the usage with things like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> now i have to make it my quit in gaim :) but thats another days project
<kingruedi> hi
<kingruedi> is kdebluetooth an official kubuntu package?
<apokryphos> kingruedi: it comes with Kubuntu, yes.
<kingruedi> why does it depend on xmms?
<apokryphos> it doesn't seem to
<kingruedi> apokryphos: apt-cache show bluetooth -> Depends: [...]   xmms, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<kingruedi> apt-cache show kdebluetooth
<apokryphos> hoary?
<kingruedi> yes
<apokryphos> ok; you could be right.
<apokryphos> It doesn't in Breezy
<Riddell> hoary doesn't have kdebluetooth
<apokryphos> (and kdebluetooth doesn't come with xmms in Hoary)
<apokryphos> *kdebluetooth doesn't come with Hoary
<kingruedi> okay, may be i'm using an inofficial package. Checking my sources.list :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all. thanks for the date thing apokryphos
<apokryphos> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> fixed my script somewhat :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all.
<kingruedi> could it be a part of the hoary-backports or hoary-extras?
<Lutty> strange, when I tried to reinstall firefox from mozilla.org...it will launch itself after the install, but wont work after that
<apokryphos> kingruedi: probably
<nikkia> lutty, probably a profile/extension error, i had that with 1.0.7 too, except mine crashed my PC hard the 4th time i tried to run it
<spiral> hi
<kingruedi> *grml*
<nikkia> Lutty: mv your profile directory out of the way, then try running it
<apokryphos> kde really isn't that bad with running multiple sessions
<Lutty> how do I move the profile directory?
<apokryphos> Riddell: is khotkeys not gonna work for breezy too? :/
<Riddell> apokryphos: how do you mean?
<apokryphos> Riddell: on trying to run it, "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed."; had the same problem with hoary on multiple computers
<apokryphos> (and still do on my new one now; others have mentioned it in here too)
<apokryphos> actually wondering if there was a bug report 'bout it now
<Riddell> apokryphos: I don't remember seeing one (doesn't mean there isn't)
<apokryphos> Riddell: searched and didn't see one; should I make one?
<Riddell> apokryphos: sure
<Lutty> ok, if firefox will  run from command line using sudo firefox, but it wont run just typing firefox...do I need to change some permissions?
<apokryphos> Lutty: you installed it via apt?
<Lutty> I have both, and neither work
<apokryphos> Lutty: The executable (and package) is mozilla-firefox, but it should (and it does) make a link to that. ls /usr/bin|grep firefox gives?
<apokryphos> you shouldn't ever really do sudo {GUIAPP}. You can muck up permissions
<apokryphos> (there's kdesu/gksudo for that)
<apokryphos> ok, gotta go for a bit now; if you're still experiencing problems drop a note in here, and if you don't get help it's worth trying #ubuntu
<JakubS_> Riddell: ping
<jhoke_> Hi 
<Riddell> JakubS_: hi
<JakubS_> hi Riddell 
<JakubS_> is there clean way to replace library from a package?
<JakubS_> dpkg-divert looks like way to go but it interferes badly with ldconfig
<JakubS_> (symlinks are created to old version)
<Riddell> JakubS_: how do you mean?
<JakubS_> i want to install package libkdnssd-avahi that will replace /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1.0.0 with better version
<jhoke_> does anyone know if there is a repostitory with libiec61883 available? I am new to kubutu (from FC and SuSE) and I am trying to find it... I would have installed from source, but libraw1384 packages installed are not yet up to date (needs 1.2 or higher)
<Riddell> JakubS_: if it's a different library it's best to give it a different name
<Riddell> JakubS_: but you can just put Replaces: oldpackage in the control file and it'll overwrite it
<JakubS_> yeah, tried that first but it i later remove libkdnssd-avahi package library will be missing (even when it is supposed to be in kdelibs4c2)
<JakubS_> well, this is library API/ABI compatible but providing real functionality instead of stub included in kdelib4c2
* philipacamaniac pokes jjesse
<jjesse> yes philipacamaniac 
<philipacamaniac> have you updated the kubuntu quick guide to include adept instead of kynaptic
<jjesse> in process
<JakubS_> i can give it newer version (1.0.1 instead of 1.0.0) but this will leave old lib from kdelibs4c2 on disk - kinda unclean
<philipacamaniac> jjesse: thanks
<jjesse> no problem philipacamaniac  after the chanes are made i'm working on getting them uploaded into the package system
<philipacamaniac> message to anyone: I converted an Ubuntu installation into Kubuntu, but the usplash theme didn't change, even after installing the new kubuntu-artwork-usplash package.
<philipacamaniac> suggestions?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: what version of usplash do you have installed?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: how do I check
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: apt-cache policy usplash
<philipacamaniac> 0.1-21
<philipacamaniac> I am doing an apt-get upgrade, which includes a new version of kubuntu-artwork-usplash. I'll shutup until that one's installed.
<neville> how do I add programms to autostart ? 
<marisol> Hello
<marisol> Is j2re removed from the repos?
<marisol> I have a new installation here, and restricted etc
<BlankB> yes.
<philipacamaniac> neville: ~/.kde/Autostart
<marisol> I can't find j2re, realplayer etc
<neville> thanks
<marisol> Why? Can I find these anywhere?
<marisol> win32 codecs etc?
<philipacamaniac> marisol: those are non-free packages, and they used to be available in the unofficial backports mirrors, which have now been shutdown.
<marisol> Why?
<BlankB> licensing.
<marisol> Well how can I else add them to Ubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> well, I have to guess, but I think it was also because the backports were breaking people's systems
<marisol> Backports worked perfecly on all my ubuntu setups
<marisol> And I'm at loss now how I can instatt this desktop properly without them
<marisol> install...
<philipacamaniac> marisol: for w32codecs, see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70227
<neville> philipacamaniac, how does it work ,do I  have to create a link ?
<philipacamaniac> for j2re, you probably need to install it from Sun
<jhoke_> excuse me for being a noob... (at least to kubuntu) but I want to install libiec61883 for mythtv's firewire controls. it requires libraw1394 1.20+ and kubuntu is < 1.2 ... if I install libraw1.2 from source how fsck'd will my system get?
<jhoke_> or is there a repo where I can find "test" versions of libraw :)
<philipacamaniac> neville: in konqueror, right click in the folder and "create new --> link to application"
<neville> thanks
<philipacamaniac> neville: I think it creates a .desktop file
<philipacamaniac> err, I mean, I know it creates a .desktop file
<chx> Realplayer and Breezy Badger. Any pointers?
<chx> I am eager to watch http://wcdata.sun.com/webcast/archives/VIP-2166/ this.
<philipacamaniac> chx: do the w32codecs take care of it?
<jjesse> ah the google/star office mix
<chx> jjesse: ah yes
<chx> philipacamaniac: I have no idea what you are talking of
<BlankB> jhoke_ : looks like libraw is 0.10.1-1.1 in breezy. http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libraw1394-5
<chx> philipacamaniac: mplayer and w32codecs??
<philipacamaniac> chx: yes
<chx> philipacamaniac: hmmm interesting idea to use mplayer for real. never thought of that
<chx> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<philipacamaniac> yeah, see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70227
<chx> 1)You have to OWN A LEGAL COPY of Windows, because these are proprietary codecs (somebody correct me if I'm wrong)
<chx> i can't continue
<chx> the very reason for dumping Windows a year ago was that I had no Windows licence
<philipacamaniac> chx: where do you live
<chx> Hungary
<philipacamaniac> now, see, I may be wrong, but Europe doesn't have the same patent laws as the US
<philipacamaniac> if you can watch a DVD with libdvdcss, you can watch a webstream using the win32codecs
<BlankB> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<chx> philipacamaniac: I think libdvdcss is illegal too, because of the local version of anti-countermeasure
<philipacamaniac> chx: well you decide. you and I know you aren't doing anything wrong. You just want to watch some movies on your computer.
<chx> philipacamaniac: libdvdcss was acceptable and I will w32codecs for now -- this is too important -- but I will remove as they contaminate my machine
<philipacamaniac> as in, taint it with non-free software? more power to you, but I'm a long way off from never using non-free. (posted from Trillian in Windows XP - sigh)
<chx> philipacamaniac: non-free is fine, but illegal is not
<philipacamaniac> i see
<chx> philipacamaniac: I bought Opera for example (several years ago), I bought CrossOffice...
<chx> philipacamaniac: I am not an OSS zealot despite working on a small OSS project myself (Drupal CMS, that is)
<philipacamaniac> oh your a drupal guy, cool!
<chx> philipacamaniac: I am the Drupal securiy officer to begin with :)
<chx> philipacamaniac: that's pretty fresh, go to http://drupal.org/securiy  and subscribe 
<chx> someone should slashdot that link (hint, hint)
<rikva> I wouldn't call drupal a small project :)
<philipacamaniac> i think it was a modest joke
<chx> rikva: it's smaller than Kubuntu, I think
<philipacamaniac> no way
<rikva> indeed
<rikva> I love both kubuntu and drupal ^^
<philipacamaniac> i've never used drupal, but I read kdedevelopers.org everyday
<chx> no way?? you say, Drupal is bigger than a full OS...? I doubt that
<rikva> hmm you're right
<chx> mabu: you are from Slovenia? (i guess from .si)
<philipacamaniac> chx: That video works in Kaffeine using the xine engine and having the w32codecs installed
<chx> philipacamaniac: thanks.
<MikeStyle> hey guys i need some help
<chx> philipacamaniac: there is alreayd a video? I thought it's a few minutes away...
<rikva> MikeStyle: just ask :)
* chx checks clock
<MikeStyle> well rikva, i was here yesterday... and crimsum and another guy helped me alot...is crimsum here?
<philipacamaniac> not yet, it says "the broadcast will begin in a minute
<crimsun> barely.
<MikeStyle> hey crimsum
<MikeStyle> :)
<crimsun> and please spell my nick correctly if you wish to trigger my nick highlight
<MikeStyle> ohhh
<MikeStyle> crimsun
<MikeStyle> woops
<MikeStyle> tired
<MikeStyle> anyway
<MikeStyle> my display manager still doesnt work :)
<crimsun> kdm?
<philipacamaniac> chx: being able to watch webcasts with proprietary protocols in Linux: priceless.
<chx> philipacamaniac: I was never able to get Kaffeine work even with video
<philipacamaniac> chx: install kaffeine-xine
<philipacamaniac> chx: gstreamer engine has never seemed to work for me
<philipacamaniac> kaffeine-xine recognizes mplayer codecs
<chx> philipacamaniac: how can I reconfigure kaffeine to use xine, installed package
<BlankB> !krepositories
<ubotu> somebody said krepositories was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Drakeson> chx: a question about drupal books:
<philipacamaniac> chx: open kaffeine, Settings -> Player Engine -> Kaffeine  (not Kaffeine Gstreamer)
<MikeStyle> crimsun, sorry my connection went out...did u get the messages i typed?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: no
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> ill retype
<chx> philipacamaniac: only kaff.g. is available
<MikeStyle> my kdm isnt working. when i try startx i get like a messed up screen and a cursor but then back to command line.
<philipacamaniac> chx: did you open kaffeine after installing kaffeine-xine?
<chx> Kaffeine Part...
<chx> Part not found. Please check your installation!
<chx> this is what I got from kaffeine -w
<philipacamaniac> ? ay caramba ? 
<chx> all others incl. xine-lib is OK
<philipacamaniac> are you fully updated breezy?
<chx> philipacamaniac: yes
<MikeStyle> oy i updated but now kdm dont work :)
<MikeStyle> actually i think its xorg but wutever
<philipacamaniac> chx: well, it should be working - i don't what else could be wrong - but if you want to watch that news conf you should probably do it in mplayer then
<MikeStyle> crimsun, should i try reinstalling kde?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: no
<crimsun> MikeStyle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> did that fail as before?
<MikeStyle> i did yesterday...
<MikeStyle> no it didnt fail so i reconfigured
<MikeStyle> and then i did reconfigure xorg-common snd xserver-xorg, non failed
<MikeStyle> which driver should i use crimsun?
<crimsun> which graphics card do you have?
<MikeStyle> uhm its either ati or nvdiea
<MikeStyle> or sumthin
<MikeStyle> i dunno im on a laptop ive never taken apart
<crimsun> lspci -v|grep -i graphic
<philipacamaniac> why was gstreamer set as the default engine for kaffeine and amaroK?
<MikeStyle> crimsun, that gave me no output. i dont think the |grep works on my system because when i took it off yesterday the command worked
<crimsun> MikeStyle: paste lspci output in #flood
<MikeStyle> i dunno how to copy and paste from command line.
<crimsun> /exec -o lspci
<crimsun> join #flood first
<MikeStyle> ok
<philipacamaniac> chx: I guess that conf doesn't start for an hour. timezones threw me off. here i was waiting for it. oh well.
<mabu> chx, yes I am from SLovenia
<philipacamaniac> chx: nevermind, there it goes!
<MikeStyle> crimsun, it says my card is ATI Radeon
<crimsun> then you need to use the radeon driver
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> crimsun, there is no radeon driver...should i use ATI instead?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: sure
<crimsun> ati will bootstrap radeon if necessary
<MikeStyle> ok crimsun, i reconfigured again
<philipacamaniac> well, I watched about 2 minutes of that Google/Sun thing before it went on the blitz. I think I just witnessed a TV version of the slashdot effect.
<chx> philipacamaniac: :(
<chx> philipacamaniac: i just fixed my stuff and now it does not run
<chx> philipacamaniac: i hope they will have a transcript up soon
<philipacamaniac> chx: it died on me too, I think the stream got overloaded
<chx> philipacamaniac: that's a shame. they should use Google Video :) or Akamai ... the whole world wanted to watch that , I guess
<elvirolo>   i'm trying to compile kopete svn on my breezy box (KDE 3.5 beta)  but it's complaining about needing autoconf > 2.53" although i have 2.59 installed
<_patrick> hi everyone - wondering if i can get some help for a few post install issues?
<MikeStyle> crimsun, i rebooted and got a blank screen for a second...then back to command line
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: just start asking, hopefully we can provide some help.
<MikeStyle> ...
<_patrick> thanks - my first problem is that i need to set up my WLAN connection becasue i didnt do it at install. Ive tried using kdesu konqueror and using the settings feature to edit both kwifimanger and the network connctions but nothing will start at boot. i think i need to edit the boot scripts? but i dont know how
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: I had the same problem (wireless settings don't get remembered).
<_patrick> thats the one - whats the solution?
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: here's an old thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=197134#post197134 maybe it will help
<_patrick> thanks ill give it a go
<_patrick> ok then - ive read throught that but im new to linux so im gonna need a little help. what should i call the script? its going in /etc/init.d, can i make it in a easy text editor?
<philipacamaniac> you can make it in kate, yes.
<_patrick> what shall i call it?
<philipacamaniac> wireless-settings.sh
<philipacamaniac> on the command line, you'll need to chmod a+x wireless-setting.sh to make it executable.
<_patrick> this is gonna sound surprizing but i dont have any neighbours and im not on a road and i dont have a wep key so what do it do? comment the line?
<kerute> hello
<kerute> i need a little help on kubuntu live cd
<kerute> i cant find how to force it to use vesa drivers
<carlosvieira> entao pessoal
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: comment the line and rewrite the 3rd line from the bottom to "iwconfig $IFACE essid $ESSID"
<philipacamaniac> but here's the thing, if you're not even dealing with wep, then you shouldn't have to be doing all this. WEP (and a static IP) was my only problem.
<philipacamaniac> KWifiManager, when run as kdesu kwifimanager, didn't work for you?
<kerute> i tried xdrv=vesa at boot but doesnt work
<ralph1> Hi all taking my new Breezy Badgar for a test run. Love it. But having some difficulty get Multimedea all installed. Can someone help.
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: if all you are setting is the ssid, you don't need a special script.
<_patrick> but after boot i have to activate both the wifi and the eth0 device before the network works
<lilalinux> hey guys
<lilalinux> is it possible to use the kde 3.5 kubuntu packages on a debian sid?
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: that's a problem. eth0 is your wired interface, yes? you shouldn't even need that to get wireless working. On the other hand, what are you doing rebooting linux so often (j/k - wait, is it a laptop).
<_patrick> no eth) is atually a wifi cardin a p3 pc that doesnt want to be left on becasue it is noisy and only used for my family - which is why setting up every thing is not possible.
<kerute> do nobody endured crashes using ati drivers on kubuntu live cd ?
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: you should try wifi-radar from universe
<_patrick> im not sure if the only problem is the wifi - i think that the netword card is not activated at boot or something
<philipacamaniac> kerute: standard radeon drivers worked here, using a ATI mobility 9600
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: hold a sec
<kerute> philipacamaniac: me its a xpress 200M
<kerute> and id need to run using vesa but i cant find how
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: go take a look at /etc/network/interfaces (it is a text file) and see if you have a line that reads "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<philipacamaniac> kerute: I never used the live cd for anything more than opening a few programs to demonstrate. i do know that ati binary drivers are pretty unstable.
<kerute> philipacamaniac: yup, and before installing id like to be sure everything i need works fine
<kerute> for now i use a debian unstable but i cant make everithing working well
<kerute> things stupids but like using touchpad AND usb mouse at the same time
<_patrick> yes i have that line
<philipacamaniac> kerute: ah, i see. those work pretty well in breezy, but again, i'm not sure you can force vesa drivers from the livecd
<kerute> seems i cant
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: can you pastebin.com your /etc/network/interfaces file please?
<kerute> or cant configure modeline myself to make it work with vesa
<kerute> i have to go
<kerute> thx and c u
<philipacamaniac> hasta
<_elvirolo> hi
<_elvirolo> is there a way of getting rid of that kwallet thing? it is so irritating
<aseigo> _elvirolo: yes, turn it off
<aseigo> _elvirolo: in the control center
<_elvirolo> aseigo: oh thanks :)
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: pastebin... ?
<_elvirolo> aseigo: sry but i can't find it
<_patrick> http://pastebin.com/382918
* aseigo teaches _elvirolo to fish instead of giving him a fish
<_patrick> sorry never done that before
<_elvirolo> aseigo: ok ok :-D
<aseigo> _elvirolo: see the Search tab in the control center? click on it and type "wallet" 
<aseigo> _elvirolo: i'll bet you can figure out the rest ;)
<_elvirolo> aseigo: i tried that in fact
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: ah ha!
<aseigo> _elvirolo: ha... really? i did it here and it returned two key words, i clicked on the first one and the only panel that matched was... KWallet!
<aseigo> btb
<aseigo> er, brb
<_patrick> sounds positive
<_elvirolo> aseigo: but there are no results
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: first off, what are you running, breezy or hoary?
<_patrick> not exactly sure - i downloaded what looked like the latest stable version
<philipacamaniac> okay, hoary
<_patrick> i guess - isnt breezy the development one?
<Tm_T> next release yes
<Tm_T> one week anymore :)
<_patrick> then im hoary
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: check the pastebin now http://pastebin.com/382925
<Tm_T> _patrick: hm, breezy will be released end of next week, yes it's very unstable ;)
<philipacamaniac> unstable - pah
<philipacamaniac> as in, i don't think so
<philipacamaniac> (when compared to hoary)
<_patrick> anyhow - should that do then?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> I'll recommend breezy
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: reboot and see, but that's what should do it
<_patrick> ok then - ill be back - thanks
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: me too. although right now I'm struggling between recommending Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> Ubuntu: System Menu = awesome / Kubuntu: System Menu: not quite awesome
<philipacamaniac> i booted into an Ubuntu live cd and was oh so jealous of how smooth everything looked. Kubuntu is a little harsh around some edges. (Jonathan, it's not your fault - it is KDE in general).
<philipacamaniac> Although I'm a KDE fanboi, I sure wish someone would converge Gnome looks and KDE features
<aseigo> what aspects of gnome looks?
<Tm_T> uh
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: heh, there's no way i'm going at this with you! :)
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: there's just something about how smooth gnome looks compared to kde 3.4, but I do have high hopes for plasma
<philipacamaniac> fonts, for example
<philipacamaniac> The interface is a lot simpler (and yes, missing a lot of features), but simple is good
<Tm_T> well, in breezy&KDE5.5b1 fonts look better
<Tm_T> atl east here
<Tm_T> err, I can write
<philipacamaniac> haven't tried 3.5 but was getting there eventually
<phoenixbyrd> how do I find out what version kde I have?
<philipacamaniac> in any KDE application, go to Help -- > About KDE
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: don't get me wrong, I love KDE
<phoenixbyrd> ty, and ty for making me feel stupid... I should've thought of that :D
* aseigo notes that About KDE is also available from the panel context menu
<aseigo> philipacamaniac: i'm not trying to argue, i'm actually curious as to what you think =P
* Tm_T wear his flamesuit and get ready to have some flamewar
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: I really like how the Gnome Places menu (is that what is called?) works
<Tm_T> usability is one of those things you can argue, or take a lesson
<phoenixbyrd> which is better.. kubuntu or suse 9.3?
<philipacamaniac> heh, now that's a flameware question
<phoenixbyrd> lol I try
<philipacamaniac> kubuntu!!!
<aseigo> philipacamaniac: what else?
<aseigo> suse 9.3 is certainly far more polished than [k] ubuntu
<phoenixbyrd> yea, looks like it, that's why I asked lol
<aseigo> if you are looking for final product today, suse comes out ahead in most every way
<aseigo> if you are looking to get on the train for something that will rival or perhaps even exceed suse within a couple releases, [k] ubuntu is probably a good bet
<aseigo> it also depends on how allergic you are to rpm based OSes
<ABRAXAS77> hi,I have ubuntu installed, how can i add kde?
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: well, these have mostly been addressed, but for a while, Gnome had translucent rubberband selections, and thumbnails in Nautilus have a sweet shadow/border around them
<phoenixbyrd> I prefer rpm's... I had to install it yesterday lol
<philipacamaniac> asiego: KDE has some of that as of 3.4.2, and it is probably better in 3.5 (again, I'm not running 3.5 yet, so I shouldn't even be complaining)
<_patrick> im back - and that didnt work i still had to enable both things throught the gui's
<philipacamaniac> ABRAXAS77: sudo apt-get install kde
<ABRAXAS77> philipacamaniac,  its will install the last version? (i have the ubuntu installed now,recently,in this moment)
<ABRAXAS77> philipacamaniac,  and i dont know if my sources.list are right
<vicks_> do you guys think that apps like autopackage or klik will be the way to install apps in the feature?
<philipacamaniac> ABRAXAS77: if you are running hoary, doing a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install kde will give you KDE 3.4 (I'm pretty sure)
<philipacamaniac> ABRAXAS77 if you are running Breezy, it will give you KDE 3.4.2
<ABRAXAS77> philipacamaniac,  thank u very much
<philipacamaniac> ABRAXAS77: now if you want not just KDE but a Kubuntu Desktop, install kubuntu-desktop instead
<philipacamaniac> that gives you all the kubuntu default settings and such
<philipacamaniac> if you want vanilla kde, go with the kde package.
<_patrick> any other ideas as to what my problem is? those changes made no difference
<ABRAXAS77> philipacamaniac,  the packages kde are not aviables
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: I'm a KDE zealot especially when it comes to advertising how KDE4 will be amazing, so I'm on your side dude, and keep the great work, oh and I WANT AN OXYGEN PREVIEW FROM PINHEIRO! (just kidding)
<philipacamaniac> ABRAXAS77: that's right vanilla kde is universe - I recommend kubuntu-desktop
<juanmabajanube> philipacamaniac,  this is my computer with ubuntu (im abraxas77)
<philipacamaniac> That is really how the Ubuntu developers designed it
<juanmabajanube> philipacamaniac,  but i need download the iso?
<philipacamaniac> no, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<philipacamaniac> _patrick: wait for Breezy to be released in a week, and then you should be better off
<juanmabajanube> philipacamaniac,  thank u very much,is downloading
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know why amarok 1.3.2 isn't in breezy although it has been packaged by Riddell ?
<philipacamaniac> _elvirolo: if you still want to disable kde wallet, i can tell you
<Riddell> spiral: upstream version freeze
<Riddell> spiral: I backported alsasink, but you'll have to do without the fancy new volume control
<spiral> Riddell: sniff :-/
<philipacamaniac> hey, this is what grumpy groundhog will be good for - crazies who want the newest feature in every application :)
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: you packaged amaroK 1.3.2 somewhere?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok/
<philipacamaniac> excellent
<Tm_T> svn <3
<_patrick> ok i'll wait - will i have to reinstall or can i just use kynaptic?
<spiral> Riddell: and for the version numbers, are they 2:1.3.2 or still 1.3.2 ?
<spiral> Riddell: because aptitude would really like to "upgrade" with 2:1.3.1, which I sure don't want
<Riddell> spiral: it's still 2:1.3.2
<spiral> Riddell: the one I got a few days ago said 1.3.2, not 2:1.3.2, did you update it ?
<Riddell> kubuntu amarok has always had an epoch
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, but I downloaded it from this adress, and it was 1.3.2...
<philipacamaniac> _patrick - you can use kynaptic - you'll need to change your repos to breezy rather than hoary
<_patrick> i might to a full reinstall becasue my partition table is stupid but anyway.
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<philipacamaniac> _patrick good idea
<_patrick> thanks for the help - im off
<Riddell> that amarok package is broken anyway
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: so is there a special trick to getting proprietary codecs (mp3, etc.) working using Gstreamer?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: install all the gstreamer0.8- packages from universe and multiverse
<philipacamaniac> oh - as simple as that. why didn't 0.8 make it to main - legal issues?
<spiral> Riddell: it still tells me 1.3.2 & not 2:1.3.2 anyway
<Riddell> spiral: yes, strange
<philipacamaniac> DAMN - i took over an hour compiling wine 20050930 and it still won't install IE (an evil but required component for running windows apps)
<dynex> yo yo
<elvirolo> aseigo: i still haven't found how to diable kwallet :-D
<philipacamaniac> elvirolo: Kmenu - run - kwalletmanager
<Tm_T> hmm, arts is bit crashy
<aseigo> elvirolo: dude, i just search for wallet in kcontrol on kubuntu and guess what popped up?
<elvirolo> philipacamaniac: it's apparently not installed
* aseigo has three kubuntu boxes here.
<elvirolo> aseigo: i know, i tried that, but it doesn't show up
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: there is no kcontrol in breezy, we use systemsettings because we're silly
<aseigo> philipacamaniac: yeah, that is silly =(
<philipacamaniac> well, it is here but we don't use it by default
<elvirolo> philipacamaniac: kcontrol is installed though :)
<philipacamaniac> kwalletmanager didn't bring anything up?
<philipacamaniac> cuz that's the name of the app
<elvirolo> philipacamaniac: nope :(
<philipacamaniac> how about this, locate:/wallet
<philipacamaniac> rather, locate:/kwallet
<elvirolo> nopte
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: systemsettings is a little friendlier than kcontrol, you should have a look
<_mathias_> hello
<elvirolo> i didn't know of the locate: kioslave
<philipacamaniac> okay do it in a konsole
<philipacamaniac> locate kio comes with breezy
<elvirolo> it's great
<elvirolo> i get include files and various libs
<aseigo> philipacamaniac: i have. it sucks. the qt4 based version that icefox is working is much better
<Blissex> elvirolo: lets say a _lot_ of things are undocumented. But using 'kcmshell ioslaveinfo' it is possible to get an idea of which ones are around.
<elvirolo> Blissex: great thanks
<elvirolo> fantastic
<Blissex> tragically AFAIK the 'kcmshell ioslaveinfo' trick is undocumented, and is not listed by 'kcmshell --list. But it is indirectly accessible via the 'kcontrol'.
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: good to hear. hopefully someone will not forget to have vertical scrollbars in that one.
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: resolutions under 1024x768 get mighty hard when you can't hit apply
<elvirolo> actually, i tried to install the njb: kioslave on my mom's laptop, but it doesn't seem to work
<philipacamaniac> elvirolo: /usr/bin/kwalletmanager
<philipacamaniac> if you don't have it, then you don't have the kwallet
<elvirolo> strange, i ALWAYS have problems with my kmenu : many entries don't appear ... i tried everything : reinstalling the system, deleting ~/.kde, etc ...
<elvirolo> philipacamaniac: no i don't have it
<elvirolo> philipacamaniac: but kwalletmanager shows up when i use kopete
<philipacamaniac> elvirolo: ??? eh, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kwalletmanager
<philipacamaniac> that way you can disable it (?)
<SSJ> elvirolo:Does kwalletmanager itself show up when you use kopete, or just a warning saying that it couldn't store your password, and asking if you want to store in "unsafe"?
<elvirolo> that's a bit paradoxical : installing it in order to disable it ...
<elvirolo> SSJ: you're right, in fact it is just that particular dialog
<SSJ> elvirolo:Mystery solved, then - you don't have it installed :)
<philipacamaniac> %|
<elvirolo> now i have
<elvirolo> :-D
<SSJ> :D
<elvirolo> how do i disable it though ,
<elvirolo> ?
<ubuntu> is there a possibilty to redo some of the hardware scanning functions of the installation process?
<SSJ> elvirolo:What do you want to disable, exactly?
<philipacamaniac> elvirolo: open it (kwalletmanager) and go to settings -> configure 
<kkathman> good day all :)
<qos> hi
<elvirolo> SSJ: well, i just want it to remember my password without asking me all the time if I DO want to store it
<SSJ> elvirolo:Is there no "Don't ask me again" checkbox on the dialogue?
<elvirolo> SSJ: yeah, but it keeps on asking me
<elvirolo> brb (i'll check)
<elvirolo> cool it works now i've diabled it
<elvirolo> thanks :)
<juanmabajanube> philipacamaniac, i installed the kubuntu-desktop,now what i need to do to get kde?,just put exec startkde in the .xinitrc?
<SSJ> elvirolo:Cool :)
<elvirolo> thanks guys :)
<philipacamaniac> juanmabajanube: are you running GDM?
<philipacamaniac> GDM should give KDE as a session option
<juanmabajanube> philipacamaniac,  i did choose kdm...
<juanmabajanube> SHIT!!!!!!
<philipacamaniac> okay, kdm should also
<juanmabajanube> i tought kdm i need
<juanmabajanube> ah
<juanmabajanube> good
<juanmabajanube> philipacamaniac,  so ,the next time ill restart the computer
<juanmabajanube> kde will start instead gnome?
<philipacamaniac> The KDM will startup, and you can choose a GNOME session or KDE session
<juanmabajanube> thank u,ill go to test,brb
<phoenixbyrd> where can I get beagle?
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: breezy universe
<phoenixbyrd> what's that?
<philipacamaniac> as in, if you're running Breezy (development release) you can install it from the Universe repository
<antibush> philipacamaniac, ...when i start the x says "kubuntu",ask for me user and passwd,but appear gnome
<phoenixbyrd> I don't remember which release I installed, how do I check?
<qos> is there a possibilty to redo some of the hardware scanning functions of the installation process?
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: http://beaglewiki.org/Ubuntu_Installation
<phoenixbyrd> ty
<philipacamaniac> antibush: did you choose a kde session?
<slow-motion> hallo
<phoenixbyrd> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock ... will a restart fix that, or can I do without restarting? 
<antibush> philipacamaniac,  where?
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: that means you have kynaptic/synaptic/adept open, and it has locked dpkg. Close any running apps.
<philipacamaniac> antibush: brb
<phoenixbyrd> yea, trying to kill them now, but it won't let me
<phoenixbyrd> nvm, figured it out
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: I finally restarted. installing the updated kubuntu-artwork-usplash now seems to have successfully replaced the original ubuntu artwork. Thanks.
<philipacamaniac> antibush: go to the login screen
<Riddell> awooga
<AntiBush> philipacamaniac,  thank u very much,works!
<philipacamaniac> AntiBush: cool
<elvirolo> is krdc meant ot appear in kmenu?
<philipacamaniac> it should be there, yes
<elvirolo> hum it's not in mine :(
<philipacamaniac> elvirolo: i would just manually add it. the alternative is to delete ~/.kde and reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<elvirolo> philipacamaniac: yeah but then all my settings/menu entries will disappear, won't they N
<philipacamaniac> yes, so as i said, just manually add it to the menu
<patoruso> hi, anyone speaks spanish? i need help about partitions
<AntiBush> patoruso,  me
<AntiBush> patoruso,  tell me
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: does adept have an icon yet? also, I noticed a few days ago that it was showing up in both the System and Utility menus.
<philipacamaniac> whoops gtg, I'll be back
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: yes, both fixed thanks
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: thanks
* [Kosh]  is away: Away at the moment
<Jeevan> anyone know of any USB microphones that work in linux?
<Vectrox> Jeevan: Plantronics Audio 90 microphone works
<Vectrox> Headset
<jcoruna> anyone able to install w32codecs for AMD64?
<PaloDeQueso> I'm really trying to get my laptop wireless working for all cases of wifi, and I've come to my friends house and I want to connect, they have a linksys router and they're using 64bit wep encryption, they just gave me this string of characters as their wep key that is 16 chars long and composed of letters and number, and it is NOT hex. Perhaps someone can tell me how to enter this with iwconfig?
<dr0m1n4d0> alguem fale portugues??'
<PaloDeQueso> no
<dr0m1n4d0> espanhol?
<PaloDeQueso> not really
<PaloDeQueso> no mas
<dr0m1n4d0> fdx
<PaloDeQueso> huh?
<dr0m1n4d0> you are emglish?
<dr0m1n4d0> im note speak english very well
<dr0m1n4d0> and i have problem in the kubuntu
<dr0m1n4d0> so i need help to configure
<dr0m1n4d0> msn and irc chat
<dr0m1n4d0> can you help me?
<Chousuke> Maybe someone can.
<Chousuke> But I have to go to sleep.
<dr0m1n4d0> sleep
<Chousuke> Just ask your question.
<dr0m1n4d0> its hurly
<Chousuke> early? not here. :)
<gstrock> got a question:  on the install cd it asks which kernel do you want: linux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.12.9-386.  What's the difference?
<dr0m1n4d0> its 22:03
<Chousuke> 00:03 here.
<dr0m1n4d0> linux-386
<Chousuke> Do you speak Spanish? if so, try joining #ubuntu-es
<dr0m1n4d0> fala pa frente
<bazan> [[KDE] ] 
<gstrock> why just linux-386?
<dr0m1n4d0> sou portugues percebo espanhol
<Chousuke> I don't speak spanish or portuguese :/
<Chousuke> but there are channels for different languages.
<rikva> !es ?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dr0m1n4d0> ok 
<dr0m1n4d0> go to bed
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, will you make a 1.0 upload before release?
<Riddell> mornfall: sure
<mornfall> Riddell: i have a one-liner patch (trivial cosmetic fix) plus version change, i'd say
<Riddell> mornfall: well we can do it tonight in which case it might get into the kubuntu release candiadate or we can wait and do it after RC
<Riddell> I think waiting is better to give it some time
<mornfall> Riddell: yes, me too
<mornfall> Riddell: RC for RC
<mornfall> Riddell: (unless something grave pops up, i won't change libapt-front -- and for adept, i will confine the changes to only either very trivial or critical fixes)
<aseigo> Riddell: for hoary, is amarok coming only on kubuntu, or is it being included in ubuntu as well?
<Riddell> mornfall: cool
<Riddell> aseigo: for breezy only kubuntu will have amarok
<Riddell> no space on ubuntu for kdelibs 
<aseigo> ah, ok... looking through my notes i realized that was one of the questions i didn't get clarified from jorge's talk
<Riddell> what did he say about amarok?
<enigman> hi all!
<enigman> anyone think breezy is stable enough to upgrade?
<Blissex> enigman: several people do, but what's the point -- wait a few days.
<enigman> thank you! when will be the DAY? :)
<_chavo> enigman, the 13th
<enigman> uuuu... it sounds great!
<_chavo> yep, just over a week away.
<enigman> yesss... but maybe its a good idea to waitmore, no? 'cause maybe when all the people upgrade more errors will be found probably in the earlu days..
<enigman> what do you think?
<enigman> because I don't want to mess my server ..jeje
<philipacamaniac> there are updates/bugfixes constantly being prepared: you should wait till the release for a server
<Blissex> enigman: that sounds pretty wise.
<_chavo> yes I would wait if I were you. I'm waiting myself.
<enigman> ok.. very nice! I want to discover the new release! :):):):)
<Blissex> enigman: there is a release candidate LiveCD for breezy IIRC.
<cddesjar> is it still necessary to have the kde3.5 beta sources in my sources.list...i.e. will they be updated this or is it no longer necessary?
<delltony> question when installing kubuntu breezy i get the following error can't install initd tools. I installed winblows first on one partition and left the rest of the hd unallocated and went to install breezy on there this is how i'm having the issue when trying to install the base system.
<delltony> any help would be great (or ideas i should say) i'm on another computer but taking notes and ideas
#kubuntu 2006-10-02
<lupine_85> have you added yourself to the group?
<cpk2> lupine_85: yeah, did that when i made it
<lupine_85> peculiar
<cpk2> lupine_85: groups doesnt show the group, i think i need to relog?
<lupine_85> shouldn't need to
<cpk2> lupine_85: well the users and accounts gui shows me in the group but "groups" doesnt have it listed
<lupine_85> maybe the silly GUI hasn't written the changes yet?
<cpk2> well its taking it sweet time =\
<lupine_85> maybe you need to shut the GUI down?
<cpk2> it has been =\
<cpk2> i closed it and opened it to double check it
* lupine_85 would have used groupadd
* cpk2 didnt know the cli command
<digivore> how do i run a program that i don't install through adept or synaptic?  just one that i download froma webiste?
<Admiral_Chicago> digivore, you probably have to compile from source
<Admiral_Chicago> what program is it?
<digivore> !bowser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bowser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digivore> i have this 'bowser' thing in my 'internet' menu,   and it has no icon and i have no idea what it is.     anyone seen this before?
<axiom> bowser?
<NeoSaki> Well, Bowser is the boss in the Mario series by Nintendo
<digivore> when i type it into terminal i get:
<digivore> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<NeoSaki> He is normally seen as taking Princess Peach from her castle in Mushroom Kingdom
<NeoSaki> Sounds like its a database browser
<digivore> ann it was a news leecher..
<NeoSaki> or that
<NeoSaki> :D
<NeoSaki> anyone know how to make a Linksys Wireless-G USB Adapter(WUSB54GC) work in Kubuntu?
<couquinoux> franais?
<digivore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cpk2> i seem to have lost the logout button for kde
<cpk2> or maybe I never had one?
<NeoSaki> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: PIng
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Pong
<DaSkreech> Apparently SuperTuxkart put back up the binary :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Oh nice!
<DaSkreech> Unfortunnately it doesn't work on my other computer :(
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: What link is the binary on ?  I'm not seeing it on the downloads page
<digivore> I want to be able to control my windows machine over my network,  sort of like remote desktop ...  any ideas?
<DaSkreech> VNC
<digivore> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<digivore> thx
<Dr_willis> vnc can do that very nicely
<Dr_willis> for a vnc server for windows - i tend to use the 'ultravnc' server
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Got a link to the binary ?
<DaSkreech> un momemt
<Dr_willis> If you can see both machines/monitors - you can use 'syngery' to 'move the mouse' and use the keyboard on the other machine.
<illmatik> hi, im trying to boot kubuntu from CD for the first time, when its loading the files, i get an I/O error about maybe 25% through
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2765
<illmatik> ive tried burning it twice
<illmatik> and i did the data check thing as well
<DaSkreech> illmatik: Try it on a different computer
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Ohhh, that was there last night actually
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk2, i can't hibernate on my edgy set up
<DaSkreech> If it works then try reburning it at a slower rate
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: That's exactly where I downloaded the .tar.bz2 file from actually
<illmatik> im getting a laptop soon but i wanted to give it a try on my main PC...why wouldnt it work on it, its pretty up to date
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: When I went there the other night the source was there not the binary
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Strange.  As I downloaded the bin file last night in fact along with the source
<illmatik> thanks ill try that
<Poundex> Hi, I have a couple of questions about the Edgy beta. How stable is it atm? and when the next beta/final version is released will i have to re-download the ISO and reinstall, or will it simply be a case of updating packages?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: ah ok. Tried the .deb?
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Not yet.  I went to the Houston Texans vs. Miami Dolphins football game today here in Houston so I just got back home not long ago
<Admiral_Chicago> Poundex, you can update it by editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linux_Galore> Poundex: I will tell you how stable a beta release is if you can confirm hacking your leg off hurts
<DaSkreech> Poundex: It's stable enough that I use it at work (i'm slightly crazy) and yes you can just update to the new version
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I search repos from the command line
<couquinoux> qui peut m'aider  installer ine quickcam logitec pour l'utiliser dans msn?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: apt-cache search
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: apt-cache search or apt-cache policy
<DaSkreech> !fr
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i know it was something like that
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Or even apt-cache madison
<Poundex> thanks
<cpk2> <--- lost "logout" option for kde, sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop doesnt seem to remember how many desktops I have and its kind of annoying having to configure everything when i login
<DaSkreech> couquinoux: French?
<cpk2> shouldnt logout be in the kde menu?
<Dr_willis> it is in mine.
<Linux_Galore> logout can be in your menu or on your taskbar, it can even be on your desktop
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  make a new user.. see if it shows up in their  K menu.
<cpk2> Dr_willis: good idea heh
<NeoSaki> If I got the Desktop CD is Firefox included on the cd? or do I need to get a package CD from somewhere?
<maurycy> no, U must install firefox
<Linux_Galore> NeoSaki: its very easy to add software
<NeoSaki> I know how
<Dr_willis> Very very very easy,,,, trivial in fact.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> since it auto downloads. :)
<NeoSaki> I mean if I don't have net access on the desktop because the only way to access the net is to open my net browser and agree to some flippin terms from the hotel I'm staying in
<Linux_Galore> NeoSaki: you have to understand kubuntu is a kde destkop enviroment and as such konqueror is the default browser
<Dr_willis> I do find it odd that they dont include firefox.. but i got my own set of install_extra_things scripts that i run on any new install
<maurycy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<NeoSaki> But! The terms are not able to be pulled up by Konqueror
<cpk2> err whats the cli to add a user? the gui doesnt seem to want to give me the prompt to entry my root pw
<NeoSaki> >_>
<Dr_willis> adduser, or is it useradd
<Linux_Galore> NeoSaki: you can open a term inside konqueror
<Dr_willis> He means the "Terms of Agreement"
<maurycy> if U need root
<maurycy> use sudo -s -H in term
<NeoSaki> ...
<Dr_willis> Ive seen isps do that befor - often theres some sort of dns trick that sends every address  to a site for the EULA/Terms of USsage
<sorush20> hi ..
<NeoSaki> yeah
<NeoSaki> but for some reason Konqueror isn't compatable
<sorush20> my kubuntu download keeps dying..
<sorush20> are there any http dowloads?
<sorush20> or just ftps?
<NeoSaki> but Firefox is, because that is what I use on my windows partition
<Dr_willis> My isp does that for new machines..  had to fight with it once when i was using a router.
<NeoSaki> Its gay
<sorush20> Dr_willis: what that to me?
<Dr_willis> NeoSaki,   boot to windows.. find that url that gets to that eula page.. jog down the address.. also get the ip# of the address.
<NeoSaki> V_V I suppose I can find some paper
<NeoSaki> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> sorush20, kubuntuorg
<Dr_willis> NeoSaki,  then try to go to the http://ip#.of.the.site/whatever/eula.poo
<Dr_willis> from within linux.
<Linux_Galore> Im just wondering can you install the mozila-firefox-linux  binary in Kubuntu from a cd without any deps
<Dr_willis> alternatively - try to get konqueror to identify as firefox, or IE.
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: with any internet
<Linux_Galore> without*
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  he cant GET to the internet. :P is firefox on the kubuntu cd at all..
<sorush20> Admiral_Chicago: what ?
<maurycy> as i remember firefox isn't on CD
<Dr_willis> well he can get to the internet.. sort of.. :P lol
<Dr_willis> almost..
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, i i think it installs stock
<Dr_willis> the Ubuntu cd - has firefox.. not sure bout Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> NeoSaki: try downloading the Linux binary in windows or via the live ubuntu cd (it has firefox) then install the binary in kubuntu via a thumb drive or cd
<sorush20> how do I use jigsaw download sofware to kubuntu ?
<Linux_Galore> just has another idea, download the ubuntu cd and set it up as a repo for kubuntu and install forefox
<cpk2> Dr_willis: I am missing the whole actions area =\
<maurycy> i just check
<maurycy> yes, firefox is on CD
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  odd.. could remove the .kde* settings and reset ya user to defaults
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore, try searching packages.ubuntu.org
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: I dont have a problem
<cpk2> if i got rid of them there must be a way to put them back =P
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: ?? this in konqueror
<cpk2> in the kmenu
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  I dont even knwo how you could get rid of them,
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: always just remove the rc file for kmenu
<cpk2> Linux_Galore: eh?
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: logout and back in and the menu should go back to the default
<cpk2> Linux_Galore: what rc file?
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: in kde everything has a rc file under ~/.kde/
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: were do you think all the savings are saved
<Linux_Galore> settings*
<cpk2> well there isnt very much in .kde
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: ~/.kde/share/config
<cpk2> so just remove kmenueditrc?
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: or just rename it whatever_bak
<cpk2> well here goes
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25450/
<DaSkreech> That's my error message :(
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: thats the menu editor it wont effect anything
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help me...i forgot my kwalletmanager password
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Move or delete ~/.kde/share/apps/kwalletmanager and it will reset everything
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Including which passwords you saved?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Actually that's ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I believe so.  I've done that before and it reset everything
<DaSkreech> neat :)
<Admiral_Chicago> one more, how can I edit Kopete to look more like Gaim, i don't like the way my buddy list looks
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Use gaim, which is better IMO :P
<DaSkreech> Yeah Kopete just always barely saves it's butt
<DaSkreech> It's really a young IM clinet
<Admiral_Chicago> got it. configure appearence >> contact list >>
<Admiral_Chicago> contact display mode >> detailed
<cpk2> Linux_Galore: didnt work, didnt even make a new kmenueditrc
<cpk2> however I found out ctrl alt delete gives me a logout menu and stuff
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: duh thats the config file for the menu editor
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: just run the menu editor and set it back to the defaults
<cpk2> kmenueditor doesnt have a "defaults" that i can see
<sorush20> I have windows installed first  .. evertime I try to install grub it happenes with out any problems but I still can' t get grub to boot
<KrAmMeR_> does anyone have a problem with adept getting locked?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Hah ahaha
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: You got beat http://www.getdeb.net/
<DaSkreech> KrAmMeR_: From time to time
<KrAmMeR_> how do you fix that?
<KrAmMeR_> cuz i cant download any packages
<KrAmMeR_> cuz it says its locked
<KrAmMeR_> i tried to kill the process
<DaSkreech> KrAmMeR_: And all adept processes are dead?
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get update --configure -a from the command line
<CainMadness> Has anyone seen AWOS on lately>?
<CainMadness> *?
<KrAmMeR_> DaSkreech: that worked
<KrAmMeR_> thanks
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> !seen awos
<ubotu> I haven't seen awos recently
<DaSkreech> Nope
<CainMadness> Hmm.
<Conhe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CainMadness> !seen awosdev
<ubotu> I last saw AWOSDev (n=awilcox@67-22-96-243.atlsfl.adelphia.net) 3h 15m 37s ago, quiting: "Konversation terminated!"
<CainMadness> Thought I forgot a part of his SN.
<jmichaelx> i have an older pci nvidia graphics card in a PC, but i cannot get x to start using the kubuntu live CD... would anyone know how to get around this? the card is a geforce mx 4000
<joshua__> I don't know about the live CD but I have a GeForce MX4000 PCI in my computer with edgy and it's working nicely
<joshua__> you will need to use either the nv or nvidia driver
<jmichaelx> maybe i just need to download edgy...
<joshua__> depending if the live CD has the binary nvidia module or not...
<joshua__> edgy seems fairly stable so go for it
<sorush20> is there a resume function on downloading iso images?
<twenty2sixty> hi! can anyone name me a gui-tool (an editor) that can search for - say, the occurence of a text-string - not only in 1 document, but in a whole folder of docs?
<DaSkreech> sorush20: how were you downloading it?
<DaSkreech> twenty2sixty: Umm GuiGrep? :-)
<joshua__> sorush20: try using wget's -c option
<twenty2sixty> DaSkreech: It is not in my repos ... Is it not a part of (K)ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> twenty2sixty: Oh it doesn't exist. :)
<DaSkreech> I guess  Quanta might do that
<digivore> do i need to install and configure samba before i get a VNC connection working?
<joshua__> twenty2sixty: if you're using kubuntu you can just use the Find Files/Folders (look in the K Menu)
<joshua__> digivore: VNC doesn't rely on samba
<digivore> trying to view my windows machine from my kubuntu.   installed the windows version of tightvnc server onthe windows machine.
<joshua__> do you get an error message when connecting vnc client to the windows machine?
<joshua__> also make sure that windows firewall isn't blocking the tcp port (I think it's 5900 or 5800)
<digivore> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: No route to host
<digivore> Unable to connect to VNC server
<digivore> i want to be typing in the IP address of the windows machine right?
<joshua__> are you able to ping the machine?
<joshua__> I would think it's the windows firewall
<MattKrass> I hope I don't get shot for this, but how well do fifth gen ipods mix with kubuntu
<jmichaelx> can edgy be used as a live CD?
<jmichaelx> at this point...
<NeoSaki> jmichaelx: yes
<jmichaelx> MattKrass: i have used my 5th gen ipod with kubuntu
<jmichaelx> NeoSaki: ty
<NeoSaki> npo
<twenty2sixty> joshua_: Is this able to search inside plaintext-files?
<MattKrass> jmichaelx: how well does it work? is it a hack or natively supported? what software did you use it with?
<joshua__> it claims to match files with certain contents
<NeoSaki> MattKrass: What exactly do you want it to do?
<MattKrass> download legal music and movies to it
<MattKrass> still trying to find an open source iTMS
<NeoSaki> MattKrass: AmaroK should connect to your iPod just fine
<joshua__> it only shows the first matching line of each file though
<morghanphoenix> AmaroK works great with the iPod, but I'm not sure what you need to access the music store.
<NeoSaki> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<NeoSaki> !itms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoSaki> :S
<NeoSaki> I tried :D
<MattKrass> darn
<morghanphoenix> Also try looking at GTKpod, not as slick as AmaroK, but still a nice iPod updater.
<MattKrass> to be fair I could probably grab a lot of music off the campus network (clarkson u) but I'd rather not limit myself to not
<MattKrass> being able to buy
<NeoSaki> you could use the crossover office
<NeoSaki> to do it >_>
<morghanphoenix> I've seen sites where you can buy MP3s and download them from the web with no software interface.
<MattKrass> I suppose...
<MattKrass> how much is that again?
<MattKrass> and does itunes/cedega work well? if I'm gonna pay for it I might as well get my games running too
<DaSkreech> MattKrass: emusic?
<larson9999> my favorite p2p site is the public library!
<DaSkreech> MattKrass: And Umm Magnatune I think
<morghanphoenix> I like the library, and ktorrent, and frostwire etc.
<MattKrass> emusic/magnatune?
<digivore_> how can i ping a range of ip addresses?
<DaSkreech> nearly open and free stores
<DaSkreech> digivore_ For loop?
<graft> why do yo uwant to ping a range if ip address?
<graft> ergh... typos
<morghanphoenix> I wish my iPod was older, I'd install linux on it, it'd be so nice to have ogg support on my iPod.
<MattKrass> I mostly use my itunes account for TV shows though
<MattKrass> hence the video ipod and wanting to be able to play secured tv eps
<digivore_> wireless network to see if anyone is on it.
<MattKrass> and beign able to buy them too..
<NeoSaki> He's Wardriving !
<NeoSaki> :d
<NeoSaki> lol
<graft> um... can't you just scan for ARP packets, etc.?
<graft> much safer that way - passive
<digivore_> how would i do that?
<graft> ethereal
<NeoSaki> actually I need to find out how to find the wireless network around me
<NeoSaki> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<digivore_> yah i tried ethereal a bit, but only came up with my own traffic.
<graft> /sbin/iwlist <interface> scan
<morghanphoenix> I keep my SSID broadcast off and wep on.
<graft> digivore_: in promiscuous mode?
<digivore_> i believe it was promiscuous mode....
<graft> digivore_: if other people are on the network, ethereal will definitely show it - i've watched people's traffic before, seen what html pages they were downloading, etc.
<graft> and it'll definitely show ARP requests
<digivore_> graft: i will try this right now
<MattKrass> anyone have a price for crossover office? or know if cedega can run itunes?
<digivore_> some NICs can't do promiscuous mode right?
<NeoSaki> MattKrass: $40
<graft> yeh
<graft> but most can
<NeoSaki> but it allows you to run alot of software
<graft> you ought to get an error if you cant
<NeoSaki> Cedega is a headache
<NeoSaki> anyone know how to setup a wireless network using a MAC address of the router?
<graft> NeoSaki: howzat?
<MattKrass> alright one last question
<MattKrass> COO, can that ru ngames like cedega can?
<morghanphoenix> It work for commercial windows games too?
<NeoSaki> Yes you can run commercial games in Crossover
<NeoSaki> from windows
<NeoSaki> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/cat/?cat_id=2
<NeoSaki> theres the list
<NeoSaki> brb, going to reboot
<MattKrass> cool
<MattKrass> but I found something else interesting
<MattKrass> supposedly there's a linux iTMS "client" called sharpmusique
<larson9999> i don't run too many windows programs but wine runs everything i need.
<ubuntu> hello I would like to share a folder called trc, like this sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/New -o urd = ubuntu , but i just recieve information is something wrong
<tony_> Is there any way that i can Rest file folder permission to what was originally when i installed Ubuntu ????
<tony_> Rest =  Reset
<ubuntu> hello I would like to share a folder called trc, like this sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/New -o urd = ubuntu , but i just recieve information is something wrong
<tony_> Is there any way that i can Reset file folder permission to what was originally when i installed Ubuntu ????
<thewheat> Is any utilities to check a Mac HFS drive that is connected via target mode to an non-Mac machine running kubuntu?
<hoboi> tony no there is no memory as to what they were as far as i know
<david> I'm trying to write to my xp drive and this is the line that i wrote in my fstab, "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    auto user exec rw,umask=007,gid=46 0       1", can someone tell me whats wrong?
<hoboi> david  did you mount it
<david> before i changed ti it mounted fine, after i changed it when i goto the mount point its empty
<Omar> Hello , can you guys do me a big favor, I am trying to copy some files to a machine in my net and I got a permission error, how can i mount with more permission , I did this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc /home/ubuntu/New -o urd=ubuntu
<Omar> Pls I just need to know how to have more permissions
<hoboi> david  so mount does not complain and  df -k  shows it mounted
<hoboi> david  do   df -k and make sure it is not mounted twice
<Omar> Hello , can you guys do me a big favor, I am trying to copy some files to a machine in my net and I got a permission error, how can i mount with more permission , I did this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc /home/ubuntu/New -o urd=ubuntu
<Omar> Hello , can you guys do me a big favor, I am trying to copy some files to a machine in my net and I got a permission error, how can i mount with more permission , I did this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc /home/ubuntu/New -o urd=ubuntu
<hoboi> Omar: did the mount fail
<Omar> hoboi: no I mounted it
<Omar> hoboi: normally
<Omar> hoboi: but I can-t move -em
<Omar> hoboi: no premissions
<Omar> hoboi: both disks are mounted maybe the other one is the problem right
<hoboi> Omar: since i am not currently running  ubuntu distro tell me what  urd=ubuntu  does.  my mount man page does not show it
<Omar> hoboi: this is what I did  to mount the first disco: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot
<Dr_willis> hmm.. i cant recall eever using   cifs
<Omar> hoboi: should I put something else,
<hoboi> Omar: what are the permsissions of  New and the uid and owner of New
<Omar> urd=ubuntu also
<Omar> hoboi: urd=ubuntu also
<hoboi> Omar: are u using   sudo  cp ...
<Omar> hoboi: yes
<Omar> hoboi: tell me how to unmount this sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot
<Omar> hoboi: and how to mount it wiht permissiones
<hoboi> Omar:  umount /mnt/ubunturoot  to unmount  but that may not be your problem
<hoboi> Omar: what error r u getting
<tony_> I have two partition, one xp other ubuntu.. can i reinstall ubuntu without damaging xp ?
<Omar> hoboi: Access denied to /mnt/ubunturoot/home/omar/Libros
<hoboi> Omar: do you have such a directory
<Omar> hoboi: yes sure
<hoboi> tony_: should be able to as long as you tell ubuntu to install over the existing ubuntu
<tony_> thanks.. this permission thing withlinux is frustrting
<tony_> my Grub will be the same or do i have to modify it somewhat ??
<hoboi> tony_:  permissions take a little getting use to
<tobias__> SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO);
<tobias__> oh
<tony_> developers need to make it much easier
<tobias__> wrong window
<hoboi> tony_: your grub will be overwritten by the installer and it should look as it does now
<tony_> thanks.. im back to same place as last week.. ((( pulling my hair out )))
<hoboi> tony_: actually it is as easy as i can remember in 14 years
<Omar> hoboi: yes sure
<Omar> hoboi: I need to know how to mount with all permissions
<hoboi> tony_: better expunge the XP and stay w/ub
<tony_> yes.. i use ftp program for window , there i can change permssion of my file and folder, ( linux server ) and window it shows the permission number such as  775 etc
<tony_> i think that would be a better idea
<hoboi> Omar: the permissions are determined by the receiving directorys permissions and ownership
<tony_> thats where the problme is ..
<hoboi> Omar: what are the perms of  Libros
<tony_> there are users and groups
<tony_> yet there is no descriptive guide as to what they do and how they effect entire system
<tony_> i thought desktop would be much easier to use
<hoboi> tony_:  desktop is controlled by permissions and ownership at it lowest level
<tony_> like window ..
<tony_> i set my self as admin
<Omar> hoboi: libros is in a disk that I mounted like this sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot
<tony_> but yet i can not delet folder
<Omar> hoboi: maybe is mounted without permissions
<tony_> no clue as why
<tony_> i tried other suggestion using command..
<tony_> but that aint working either
<hoboi> Omar: i know but what are the permissions on the libros  directory
<Omar> hoboi: every permission
<hoboi> tony_: what are you trying to delete
<hoboi> Omar: does that mean  -drwxrwxrwx  or something different
<tony_> i copied oscommer in /var/www/   try to access trough browser , it tries to downlaod the folder , and when i try to dele , i get access denied
<tony_> folder permission, Ownership user : root GRoup : admin
<hoboi> tony_: who owns  oscommer  and what is the apache2  group and uid values
<Omar> hoboi: it has every permission, root, root, I can even erase there, but no in my hda1
<Omar> hoboi: mean what
<tony_> HOW can i check Apache2 UID ??
<hoboi> tony_: cat /etc/group  | grep -i apache  for group
<hoboi> tony_: cat /etc/passwd |grep -i  apache  for  uid
<hoboi> Omar: the  ACL's have been changing in the last several years for security reasons and I have not kept up and since I run as root always i dont have there problems
<tony_> humm, i entered those command, i get nothing
<hoboi> Omar: the short answer is i may not be able to help you
<Omar> hoboi: pls teach me how to erase, move and copy in root
<hoboi> tony_: did you install the apache2 server
<tony_> yes. with php and mysql
<tony_> i guess, im going to reinstall ubuntu..
<tony_> for 10th time :)
<hoboi> Omar: to become root execute   sudo su   but be forwarned you could mess things up
<tony_> i guess, im getting one step closer to go back with window .. err
<hoboi> tony_: no need to reinstall that is what  apache logs are for
<Omar> hoboi: but I have to move my files
<hoboi> Omar: then move them a little at a time
<tony_> im sure i scrwed up with permission somehow .. reason for ubuntu installation is to have access to apache and php , mysql
<hoboi> tony_: execute   ps -eaf  |grep -i apache  and see what comes up
<hoboi> tony_: you should get several processes named  httpd
<tony_> i get www-data
<Omar> hoboi: how
<Omar> hoboi: you mean , normally
<Omar> hoboi: ok
<hoboi> tony_: what is in the extreme right of the display
<tony_> lol.. my user , group window is frozen .. heheh. remind me good old windows day
<tony_> uer/sbin/apache
<tony_> 00:00:00
<hoboi> tony_: wish is knew how to use pastebin  i am new to  irc  and dont know how to tell you to grab part of the display and send it to a place i can view it
<hoboi> anyone can tell me how to use pastebin?
<Slynderdale> Just paste and click submit?
<tony_> is cool, thanks for the help, im going to reinstall ubuntu again , if didn't work, i wil install apache2triad for window and stay with microcrap
<hoboi> Slynderdale: thanks
<hoboi> tony_: grap one of the lines from  ps  and  send it to me here
<tony_> thanks.. is easier to reintall everything :) .
<hoboi> tony_:  no dont go there you are close
<tony_> lol
<hoboi> tony_: ok
<M4X1MUM> how do i set default browser?
<tony_> will reinstall tomorrow and will try apache again . hope works this time
<Slynderdale> hoboi: http://pastebin.com/
<Slynderdale> Basicly just paste what you want there and click submit and post the link
<Slynderdale> Its simple
<morla> hi, why are white transparent mouse cursors dark grey on my box?
<hoboi> Slynderdale: thanks i am basically using one line at the bottom of the  konversation  window so i will look at the url you posted  thanks
<Omar> hoboi: I am trying this sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot -o unmask=000
<Omar> hoboi: but I still got an error
<genioreal> anyone knows a good Hard Drive Data Recovery Software that runs on LINUX?
<hoboi> Omar: 000 is no permissions  if you want to try it that way  use  777
<Omar> hoboi: thans
<Omar> hoboi: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,  missing codepage or other error    In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try     dmesg | tail  or so    :(
<Dr_willis> Hmm i do NOT think you combine umask= with an ext3 filesystem
<Dr_willis>  /mnt/ubunturoot   exists allready dont it?
<hoboi> Dr_willis: i dont remember that one either  -o  rw  whatever
<Dr_willis> well ext2/3 has its own permissions system  using the normal linux way.. vfat,  needs options to 'simulate' the linux way..
<Dr_willis> for lack of better words. :P
<Dr_willis> try it without the   -o stuff
<hoboi> Dr_willis: since i dont mount much vfat i am in the dark  the recipient is  omar  perhaps you can help him out
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> omar try it without the   -o stuff
<Dr_willis> :)
<hoboi> whats that smell :)
<Omar> Dr_willis: same error
<RawSewage> is there any way to fix this annoyance:  right-clicking something usually requires some twitch skill, because when you right-click, it usually blinks on and off really fast, so you have to try it multiple times, or hold down the right-click and be tricky
<RawSewage> does that make sense
<Dr_willis> Omar,  lets start with the basics... the direcoty /mnt/ubunturoot   does exist?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> twitch skill?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Omar> Dr_willis: yes my freind, I am mounting
<Omar> Dr_willis: yes my freind, I am mounting that hda1 there, but with little permissions
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot
<Dr_willis> works? or not?
<Omar> Dr_willis: perfectly
<RawSewage> yeah, for example, I want to right click a file in Konqueror, to rename or something, and I have to right-click a few times, because the right-click menu usually blinks on and off really fast
<Dr_willis> Omar,  so when you try to mess with the permissions it fails to work?
<Omar> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> Omar,  Im thinking that the umask option (and others) are  ONLY for the vfat filesystem and perhaps a few others.. Not for ext2/3
<Omar> Dr_willis: what can I do, use vfat_
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, do you understand now
<hoboi> Omar: what type of file system is on /dev/hda1  windows or  linux
<RawSewage> I dread right-clicking things now
<Dr_willis> Omar,  no idea what you are trying to do really.. you mount ext2/3 without  using that option
<RawSewage> It's more of an artforom than a computer command
<Omar> Dr_willis: used to be linux
<RawSewage> You asked me
<RawSewage> why did you ask
<Omar> hoboi: used to be linux
<hoboi> Omar: did you create it
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  personall y i find the click to rename - feature to be brain dead. but i cant say that ive ever had any other right clicking  issues.. i must be skilled in click-fu
<Omar> Dr_willis: I can mounted but I can-t move files or folders, or erase -em
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, ok
<Dr_willis> Omar,  chown/chmod the files on the drive to be owned by the proper user. or do it as root.
<Omar> hoboi: I am using a liveCD in a ubuntu
<nikon> can anyone help with samba issues, i have exhausted internet searches.
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  it almost sounds like you rmouse is messed up. :P
<hoboi> Omar:  execut this command   mount |grep -i hda1    and sent me the results
<RawSewage> its more like other processes cause the menu to disappear
<Omar> hoboi: but my ubuntu doesn-t open , I am moving everything to another machine in order to format and use kubuntu
<RawSewage> such as downloading things
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  i mean.. i right click and the menu stays up untill i click on somthing.. or right click again,, Hmm...
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  Hmm... thats.. interesting
<RawSewage> I right click, and see the menu for a brief instant before it disappears
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  ive seen where dma being disabled for the drives make the system/mouse move erraticaly.
<Omar> hoboi: nothing happened in my console , but I can not access to my disk anymore
<hoboi> Omar: you mean  mount |grep -i hda1   does not return anything
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, ok, thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,   i cant get a similer action unless i purposly click outside the menu that pops up
<Omar> hoboi: not just back to the console line
<hoboi> RawSewage: change mice and see what happens
<KrAmMeR_> what program would i use to install themes?
<RawSewage> I dont have another mouse
<hoboi> Omar: what is returned if you do   mount   only
<hoboi> RawSewage: scratch that
<Omar> hoboi: lot of things, can I past -em here
<hoboi> Omar: just tell me if one of them of them starts with   /dev/hda1
<burnninator> Is it a known issue in kubuntu that it takes forever to do any operations on an sd card, writing or mounting or anything?
<Omar> hoboi: /dev/hda1 on /mnt/ubunturoot type ext3 (rw)
<Omar> hoboi: but when it-s not mounted nothing
<fignew> burnninator: it's just you
<fignew> burnninator: however, you might have luck disabling/enabling DMA
<burnninator> it takes like 10 minutes to even unmount any flash memory, i tried other cards and other card readers/writers
<fignew> USB?
<hoboi> Omar: ok you see the  (rw)  you have  read/write to that slice so the problem is in ownership or directory/file permissions lets go there next
<burnninator> one is onboard and the other card reader is usb
<burnninator> the onboard one could be usb also i guess.
<hoboi> Omar: execute  ls -ld   /mnt and tell me what it says
<fignew> burnninator: try it with the kubuntu 6.10 beta live cf
<fignew> cd*
<fignew> and see if it's fixed
<Omar> hoboi: drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 60 2006-10-01 22:50 /mnt
<fignew> however, I can tell you, it's most likely your hardware
<burnninator> how would i check if its a dma problem?
<Omar> hoboi: the mnt is blue
<burnninator> where do i check to see if its enabled/disabled?
<hoboi> Omar: ok now   ls -ld /mnt/ubunturoot
<fignew> burnninator: nevermind that
<Omar> hoboi: drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2006-10-01 02:56 /mnt/ubunturoot
<fignew> burnninator: if it's also happening with usb, then DMA has nothing to do with it
<fignew> burnninator: does it happen with CDs too?
<burnninator> it doesn't happen with my usb hd
<burnninator> no, cd's/dvd's work fine
<burnninator> burning is fine @ 8x on dvd's
<burnninator> its just the media
<fignew> I'd just wait and try Edgy and see if it's fixed
<burnninator> flash media
<fignew> wait... is it the same SD/CF card each time?
<fignew> cause it could be a busted card
<hoboi> Omar: ok now a little test  execute    cat /dev/null > /mnt/ubunturoot/test
<hoboi> Omar: then   ls -l /mnt/ubunturoot/test
<kanak> ps x
<burnninator> the card works fine on my powerbook, and my windows machine
<burnninator> and it works fine if i boot into windows on this computer
<fignew> yes, but have you tried different cards?
<fignew> I have some cards that work fine in my camera, but not in my PDA...
<burnninator> im lookin for one.
<hoboi> Slynderdale: back to pasetbin another question or two if you please
<Slynderdale> Go ahead
<hoboi> Slynderdale: ok so i put text in the box and send to  me??  is that correct
<Omar> hoboi: bash: /mnt/ubunturoot/test: Permission denied
<hoboi> Omar: hang on a min
<Omar> hoboi: ls: /mnt/ubunturoot/test: No such file or directory the second
<Slynderdale> hoboi: Thats basicly it, don't need to sign up or anything. Put the text there, submit and save the link or send it to soemone
<fignew> you see burnninator, linux may be detecting something wrong (such as corruption) that windows isn't...
<fignew> so therefore it checks the data before it unmounts
<fignew> ^^ just an idea
<burnninator> i just tried a 1gb card, and it wrote the files better but its been doing "safely remove" for about 2 minutes now
<fignew> is it blinking?
<burnninator> yeah, really fast
<fignew> was it a big file?
<hoboi> Omar: ok did you put sudo in front of that cat command
<burnninator> 200mb
<fignew> ok
<burnninator> its still going
<burnninator> its kinda frustrating
<fignew> when it's done: remount it, write another large file, go to command prompt and type sync, then "safely remove"
<Omar> hoboi: bash: /mnt/ubunturoot/test: Permission denied
<burnninator> it even takes a minute or 2 to delete a file.
<fignew> sounds like a bad card
<fignew> like I said
<fignew> try a different card
<hoboi> Omar: execute    sudo  cat  /dev/null >/mnt/ubunturoot/test  does it fail
<burnninator> this is a different card
<burnninator> i have a 1gb and a 2gb, same thing
<nikon> when i try and connect my windows to my linux i get "error: connection status, limited or no connectivity"
<fignew> burnninator: what brand
<fignew> ?
<burnninator> sandisk
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> try it with the instructions I gave
<burnninator> like i said, they work fine on everything else
<fignew> the sync command
<burnninator> i am doing the sync thing right now
<burnninator> its blinking fast again
<fignew> good, wait until it's done
<fignew> then do remove
<burnninator> what exactly does that do?
<fignew> writes the changes
<Dr_willis> nikon,  what is saying that?
<burnninator> it shouldn't take this long, right?
<fignew> correct
<burnninator> wierd
<nikon> my windows network neiborhood
<fignew> nikon: when you plug your windows computer directly into your linux box?
<Dr_willis> nikon,  only time ive seen a message like that under windows - is when the windows machne was unable to get a proper ip/dns/gateway information from the dhcp server
<hoboi> Omar: what happened
<fignew> Dr_willis: I think that's a windows error
<Omar> hoboi: bash: /mnt/ubunturoot/test: Permission denie
<nikon> yes
<fignew> yes to my question?
<nikon> yes
<burnninator> doing all this(what seems like) unnecessary writing is probably shortening the life of my card right?
<Dr_willis> fignew,  yep..  normally ive seen that when my dhcp server goes down.. or the cable is unplugged/messed up
<hoboi> Omar: hmm  strange  you did use  sudo  correct?
<fignew> burnninator: not really, they're rated for 500,000 writes
<Dr_willis> nikon,  clarify your answers. :P    For your network. how are you connected the 2 pcs together?
<kanak> hey guys
<burnninator> sync is still going
<fignew> burnninator: anyways, the card doesn't fail all at once
<kanak> whts best program to use to  downlaod music and vids?
<nikon> yes box to box
<kanak> whts best program to use to  downlaod music and vids?
<Omar> hoboi: yes
<kanak> thast free
<Dr_willis> nikon,  you DID use a crossover cable?
<burnninator> alright its done
<fignew> nikon: are you trying to get online
<nikon> no just network between two comps
<hoboi> Omar:
<kanak> whts best program to use to  downlaod music and vids?
<burnninator> i did the safely remove thing and that part didn't take forever this time, only the sync thing did
<hoboi> cd /mnt/ubunturoot
<fignew> kanak: use your brain
<Zaire> anyone know what mysql package I need to use phpbb
<hoboi> Omar: then do  ls -la
<kanak> use my brain?
<nikon> im runnning linux on my laptop and windows on my home comp
<Dr_willis> nikon,  ok lets reclarify this.. You got 2 pc's each has a network card.. you have a normal network cable going from one network card to the other pc's network card?
<nikon> yes
<Dr_willis> That wont work. :P
<Zaire> anyone know what mysql package I need to use phpbb
<Dr_willis> You need either a crossover cable.. or a hub/switch/router in the middle and use 2 cables
<nikon> what do i have to do
<kanak> Can you set a network bridge on here?
<nikon> ok
<kanak> I have 2 Ethernet ports.. (2 Cards)
<nikon> thank you
<kanak> One Built in and one thats a pci card..
<Dr_willis> I suggest getting a low end router. :)  they are handy
<fignew> burnninator: you see... when linux writes something, unless "sync" is specified in /etc/fstab, it will act like it's done, and continue writing the changes later (when it's not as busy)
<kanak> Can I set up a Network Bridge?
<M4X1MUM> how to set default browser?
<M4X1MUM> how to set default browser in kubuntu anyone?
<Omar> hoboi: lot of things again
<nikon> thanks for all the help
<Zaire> anyone know what mysql package I need to use phpbb
<hoboi> Omar: ok execute this   >test   and tell me what happens
<burnninator> so, should i add sync to fstab?
<fignew> burnninator: no
<hoboi> Omar: that is  right arrow no space and the word test
<fignew> Zaire: PHP4/5
<fignew> ?
<fignew> burnninator: It looks like there's some corruption going on somewhere
<Zaire> php buletin board not plain php
<burnninator> so what can i do to make this process faster, i should be able to put the card in, write a file, and eject it without any hangups
<Zaire> basically Im trying to install a forum but its not seeing mysql-server
<fignew> Zaire: yes, but what version of PHP is it running on??
<Zaire> 5
<fignew> burnninator: sorry, I'm out of ideas...
<burnninator> ill try the 6.1 beta
<burnninator> thanks for the help
<fignew> :/
<fignew> Zaire: php5-mysql
<Slynderdale> Zaire: Did you install/compile MySQL and made sure its process is running and set up correctly?
<Zaire> I used apt-get so I wouldn't have to install manually
<Omar> hoboi: like this
<fignew> do you have that package already?
<Omar> hoboi:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ >test
<Omar> hoboi: nothing happened
<pibarnas> is there a way for installing kde-3.5.4 in kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS without beaking the whole system? A tutorial, something like that? Could someone help me?
<jpiccolo> is there a better gui tool for archiving? than ark
<Zaire> not the php5-mysql I just got that
<fignew> should work then :/
<fignew> wait
<fignew> do ps aux | grep "mysql"
<fignew> and see what that returns
<hoboi> Omar: ok now execute   ls -l  test  and tell me what happens
<fignew> pibarnas: yep, upgrade to 6.10
<Zaire> ok that command gave me a screen of stuff that confuses the hell out of me
<pibarnas> ;)
<Omar> hoboi: -rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 0 2006-10-02 02:41 test
<fignew> pibarnas: really though, you're just boud to mess stuff up if you upgrade KDE yourself
<fignew> trustme, I've been in similar situations
<Zaire> An error has occurred during installation
<Zaire> The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
<fignew> was that the same error as before?
<hoboi> Omar: so now we know you have permissions in that directory  execute   rm  test  to remove the  test file
<Zaire> yep
<graft> pibarnas: just upgrade to edgy if you want 3.5.4
<graft> err, yeah, what everyone else said
<fignew> Zaire: try sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<fignew> or something like that
<hoboi> Omar: now execute   sudo  cat /dev/null  > /mnt/ubunturoot/test    and  tell me what happens
<pibarnas> okay, thank you guys.
<Omar> hoboi: bash: /mnt/ubunturoot/test: Permission denied
<Zaire> close its apache2 restart
<fignew> :P
<fignew> meh at apache... I run lighttpd instead :)
<hoboi> Omar:  execute   id   and tell me what is returned
<Dr_willis> you dare to 'meh' apache!!!
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
<Dr_willis> :)
<fignew> :-O
<Omar> hoboi: uid=999(ubuntu) gid=999(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),111(admin),999(ubuntu)
<Zaire> apache is the number 1 server out there
<Zaire> and restarting it gave me something different i'll say that much
<Slynderdale> Dr_willis: IIS is better ;p
<Slynderdale> Just kidding
<Zaire> hardly lol its crap
<hoboi> Omar: lets open a private channel here goes
<Dr_willis> I rember seeing a Micro web server for embeded devices - it was just a tad bigger then the cat-5 conector jack. :)
<hoboi> Omar: click on the  hoboi tab
<M4X1MUM> how do i install an nvidia driver?
<fignew> anyways, as I was saying... lighttpd > apache
<Slynderdale> I read an article of someone setting up a small webserver on their PDA over a Wireless connection ;p
<mark__> help
<Omar> hoboi: I am there talking i guess I have to register or something
<Zaire> its telling me cannot connect to database
<hoboi> Omar: interesting i dont see you hold on
<mark__> I created a root account in ubuntu, now my sound is locked only to that user, how do I change it?
<hoboi> Omar: try it again
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Omar> hoboi: I am talking
<Dr_willis> mark__,  only to the root user?
<hoboi> Omar: yes be we are not seeing each other hold on
<Omar> hoboi: I think I gotta pay
<mark__> yes- I can hear sound up until the login splash- which does not let me log in as root
<mark__> then under my user acct, sound is disabled
<mark__> when I have looked for the reason, it says only root can use the device
<Dr_willis> thats odd.
<hoboi> anyone know why i cannot open a private channel between  omar  and  myself
<mark__> yes
<Zaire> what would make it so the phpbb install couldn't connect to the database
<Dr_willis> mark__,  how did you 'create' a root account?
<mark__> I was doing fine with breezy but when I upgraded to drake it messed up
<Zaire> its easy you just type sudo passwd root
<mark__> well, the first account I made during install was called root
<fignew> hoboi: his/your nick has to be registered
<Dr_willis> hoboi,  thers some security settings on this server where peopl ehave to both be identified to msg? not sure..
<hoboi> fignew: ok mine perhaps his is not thanks
<Dr_willis> mark__,  EGADS you dident tell the installer to make  'root' as the first account?!
<RawSewage> Anyone know how I can create my own nzb files
<hoboi> thanks guys
<mark__> I am a throwback, I have to have a root account to separate my admin from other functions
<mark__> but I did not expect my sound to be affected
<kutan> Can someone give me the name of a midi to ogg converter?
<kutan> :x
<hilltop> Hello all, I noted than kubuntu liveCD has kwrite at teh command line but I didn't see it in the menu. Same thing when I added kde to my GNOME ubuntu installed on HD.
<Dr_willis> mark__,  you did not enter a 'normal' user name at the installer question then eh?
<mark__> no
<kutan> Or just any sound conversion software that includes MIDI and OGG format
<hoboi> Omar: have you executed   the following commands   /nick  omar    then   /msg nickserv register  <passwd>  to register your  omar  name
<Omar> hoboi: nop
<mark__> when I first ran ubuntu after install, I had to drop out of login, create a new user with my name and then give it a passwd
<Dr_willis> mark__,  well i thought they fixed that 'issue' in the installer..
<hoboi> Omar: then for us to comm on a pvt channel you have to register that way  can you do that
<Omar> hoboi: have I now
<RawSewage> Anyone know if there's a way to throttle the speed on klibido
<Dr_willis> mark__,  you realize that all you had to do to get root working normally was 'sudo passwd ' ? :P
<hoboi> Omar: let me know when it is registered and i will open chan
<mark__> Yes I know I could have done that now, but I did not know that then
<Omar> hoboi: in the console
<mark__> but why is my sound locked only to root?
<Dr_willis> mark__,  ive heard of others doing similer 'root' thing in the installer.. but i got no idea what to fix/correct it..
<fignew> mark
<Dr_willis> i would guess the users/groups for the sound devices are not set correctly
<hoboi> Omar: no in the irc.freenode  tab  of   knoversation
<fignew> mark__: try adding the user to the sound group :)
<hoboi> Omar: or what ever node you signed on with
<mark__> sound group?
<fignew> uh huh
<Omar>  /nick  omar
<Dr_willis> in /etc/group ---->    audio:x:29:willis
<Omar>  /msg nickserv register  <omar>
<Dr_willis> willis is my user name. :P
<Dr_willis> i got 12 lines in group that have my username
<Dr_willis> I think you will find other things broken.
<hoboi> Omar: not not here on the irc  node
<fignew> hehe... perhaps not sound... audio :)
<fignew> no need to mess with /etc/groups
<fignew> there's a command
<fignew> i believe it's adduser username audio
<kane_> is there a way to remove an app and none of the deps?
<fignew> or perhaps useradd
<hoboi> Omar: depending on the version of  konversation it will be on the bottom in a tab  or on the  left top of window
<[renbolicious] > how can i add repos with kubuntu
<[renbolicious] > tutorial is only for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> [renbolicious] ,  install synaptic... and follow tutorial is one way
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> or use easysource
<Dr_willis> or edit the sources.list by hand
<mark__> ok- I added myself to audio, how do I activate it? do I have to reboot?
<[renbolicious] > last one im trying to avoid
<Dr_willis> or fire up adept
<fignew> a reboot would def. work
<Dr_willis> editing sources.list is trivial.
<Dr_willis> its just uncommenting some lines
<fignew> but a simple login/out *should* work too
<Dr_willis> or backit up, and use the !easysource page
<mark__> Thanks for your help I will give it a try... here goes nothing...
<hoboi> omar2: looks like you had to change names a little
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/group | grep root        --> shows one line for me..  if mark__ has more then that.. he needs to do some more editing. :P
<Dr_willis> when he returns
<rideout> has ubuntu modified the standard way users/groups work? i can't seem to add my user to a groups, "sudo adduser rideout mytestgroup" work as far as it showing in /etc/goup, but the groups command doesn't show it, nor can i access files with that group
<fignew> rideout: never looked too deeply into it... but debian uses the same system
<[renbolicious] > how do i install software with kubuntu?
<[renbolicious] > what is the command
<[renbolicious] > yum?
<[renbolicious] > apt get?
<rideout> renbolicious: apt-get
<Dr_willis> egads...
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> :)
<[renbolicious] > ?
<M4X1MUM> people how to exit from x?
<[renbolicious] > do i need to install certain packages so i can listen to mp3s?
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  logout menu item - or alt-ctrl-backspace for a EXIT NOW! sort of thing
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> [renbolicious] ,  yes.. with some players.. it depends on the players as to what needs to be installed.
<Healot> M4X1MUM, terminate/stopping the server? or you just want to get on the virtual terminal?
<dme> after reading the about.com entry on adding a harddisk to my system, i have some questions
<M4X1MUM> i need to login as root to install driver
<dme> it says i have to be logged on as root... true, or will the 'su' command suffice?
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  you dont really need to.. 'sudo' works great.
<dme> sudo, excuse me
<Dr_willis> dme,  sudo works wonders. :)
<M4X1MUM> i tried that, and the installer says i have to exit from x
<Dr_willis> or sudo -s
<dme> thank you, Dw
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  thats not the same as loging in as root
<M4X1MUM> ooh
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  what are you installing?
<M4X1MUM> nvidia driver
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  you read up on the !nvidia page yet?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rideout> M4X1MUM: for a hard disk?
<rideout> sorry that was dme
<Dr_willis> or are you refering to the nforce/chipset drivers?
<M4X1MUM> not for harddisk, for graphic card
<dme> next 'add harddisk' question: since fstab already shows an entry for /dev/hdb (the cd drive), do i call my new hard disk /dev/hdc, or will linux automatically bump up the /etc/fstab entry to the next avail drive letter for the cd drive?
<Dr_willis>  - read the !nvidia stuff then.. its about a 3 min setup.. that can be done from X and synaptic/adept
<Zaire> anyone know what this means http://pastebin.ca/188439
<Dr_willis> dme,  the drives get their names from where they are installed at.
<Dr_willis> dme,  if you plugged the hd into where the cd was at.. it will be hdb
<[renbolicious] > nice
<Dr_willis> dme,  'fdisk -l' shows  the drives/partitions seen
<Dr_willis> well  -->  sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> :)
<dme> if i plug it into the 2nd hd connector on the motherboard?
<Dr_willis> i would guess that would be hdc
<dme> thank you
<M4X1MUM> but i dont have synaptic
<Dr_willis> drive letters dont 'bump/change' like they do under windows.
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  install it.. or read the docs and use adept - the gist is the same...
<dme> i was wondering if u would understand my question was coming from a windows p.o.v.
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  select the extra repos.. search, install
<Dr_willis> hdb is hdb is always hdb.. :P
<Dr_willis> even if its a cd, or somthing else..
<Dr_willis> or has 100 partitions.. or 1
<dme> does unix/linux have an official convention as to what i name the directory i mount the hd to, or do i just name it whatever i'm going to use it for (making backups)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> you can mount them anywhere
<Dr_willis>  - /media/SOMTHING - is normal for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> make sure the directory exists BEFOR you try to mount the device
<Dr_willis> so /media/hdc1 is a good name.. as would be /media/MyBackups
<dme> does the new hard disk need a swap partition as the boot harddisk has?
<Dr_willis> or /media/porn
<Dr_willis> err.. forget that last one..
<dme> forgotten
<Dr_willis> swap partitions are for the os to use.. you can gain a little preformace by useing several swaps on different drives..
<Dr_willis> but not needed
<Dr_willis> I tend to put a little swap partiion on all my hds.
<dme> very good
<Dr_willis> 512mb or so.. since i tend to move them around a lot. and use live cd's a lot.
<Dr_willis> but its not NEEDED
<dme> one last question: i have a Silicon Image raid card... any idea where i would look for a linux driver for it (none on mfg cd, and silicon image's website is inadequate at best)
<Dr_willis> google is our friend, and the ubuntu forums would be the first stop..
<dme> thank you
<Dr_willis> Ive found a lot of raid stuff to be rather lacking in linux friendlyness. :(
<cpk2> hrmm i think i keep losing things in my panel and kmenu hehe
<Dr_willis> but linux can do a software raid..  but i dont mess with raid any more
<dme> question grab bag: any pointers a newbie like me might not know i need?
<Zaire> how do I fix this http://pastebin.ca/188439
<Dr_willis> dme,  IF you ever mess witht he grub loader.. rember this - GRUB starts counting at 0 :) not 1.
<Dr_willis> dme,  Linux is about "layers and Legos" - Little blocks forming software layers that then form the foundation for the next layer of blocks (programs) :)
<Dr_willis> dme,  and rember thers NO 'n' in umount (for UNmount)
<hoboi> omar2: are you still around
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk2> i think i might need to completely reset my kde settings, how would i do this?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  delete those .kde dirs
<dme> thank you; wife is calling me; must go; your help is appreciated
<Zaire> hey Hobbsee you know anything about mysql and phpbb?
<Dr_willis> .kde/    .kderc
<cpk2> Dr_willis: could i just rmdir -rf .kde ?
<Dr_willis> not sure what .kderc does
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  yep.. that should doit.
<Dr_willis> rm -rf
<cpk2> i wont shoot myself in the foot here?
<Hobbsee> Zaire: nope
<Dr_willis> does rmdir take -rf ?
<Zaire> crap
<Dr_willis> or just rename the .kde dir
<Zaire> Im having database issues with mysql
<Dr_willis> thats safer
<cpk2> Dr_willis: i like that idea better =)
<Zaire> !php5-mysql
<ubotu> php5-mysql: MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.2 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Dr_willis> when doing new installs and keeping the /home partition ive had issues wht gnome and kde settings screwing things up
<[renbolicious] > jeez
<[renbolicious] > my system just crashed
<[renbolicious] > all i did was running glxgears
<cpk2> Dr_willis: =(
<Dr_willis> impressive. [renbolicious] 
<[renbolicious] > no really
<[renbolicious] > im not impressed
<[renbolicious] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know of a way to get firefox to open anything with 'kfmclient exec <program/filename>', if I click open in the download box or something?
<cpk2> it seemed like a good idea to have /home on its own partition
<Dr_willis> I am.. ive not managed to crash it that way
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  it is a good idea.. but thats just somthing ive noticed that messed up on me.
<cpk2> Dr_willis: you still have /home seperate?
<cpk2> I also moved /home after my install heh
<Dr_willis> I got so many partitions its scary
<Dr_willis> actually now a days i got so many hard drives its scary
<Healot> a simple. question. should there be any problem if I create a mirror with two disks with different speed, i.e SATA and IDE UltraDMA-5?
* cpk2 envies Dr_willis
<cpk2> wow kde made a new .kde instantly
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  thats to be expected. :)
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  you did close out kde/logout then rename that dir?
<Zaire> how do I set this up
<cpk2> Dr_willis: no, i just realized i might want to stop kdm first though he
<cpk2> h
<Dr_willis> :)
<otaku-san> I'm having a prob with dependencies
<cpk2> well i will be right back
<Dr_willis> yea - im not sure how kde caches that dir...
<mark__> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<mark__> I am gstreaming RUSH RADIO right now
<otaku-san> a app I'm trying to apt install is found but it's saying I have unmet dependencies
<otaku-san> and says try apt-get -f install
<[renbolicious] > :x
<mark__> adding myself to the audio group and then rebooting did the trick
<otaku-san> doesn't that override the dependency?  And I don't want that right?
<[renbolicious] > how do i get kde4?
<Dr_willis> mark__,  check how many entries you got for root in that groups file
<otaku-san> hahaha you don't want that
<[renbolicious] > i dont?
<otaku-san> kde4 is still in major beta mode
<otaku-san> unless your the dangerous kind
<mark__> you mean /etc/groups?
<mark__> I will check
<otaku-san> and like crashes
<otaku-san> it's code named krash
<[renbolicious] > nope
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/group | grep root
<[renbolicious] > im scared of crashes
<otaku-san> but expect a clean version in a few months
<[renbolicious] > they make me weep
<Dr_willis> I have 1 entry.. if you got more then that... well :) ya got other things to fix as well
<otaku-san> ya crashes suck
<otaku-san> my friend (who is a windoze junkie) cracked up at the codename
<mark__> no just one... thanks for the idea to check though
<[renbolicious] > does anyone know what package i need to install in order for amarok to play my mp3s?
<otaku-san> I pointed out vista
<Dr_willis> mark__,  my USER has 12 entries in that file
<otaku-san> .....oh wow haven't seen that one
<otaku-san> in a while
<[renbolicious] > ?
<[renbolicious] > vista is nice
<[renbolicious] > like vacation
<[renbolicious] > makes me wanna get a cocktail
<[renbolicious] > and lie around in office all day
<cpk1> Dr_willis: everything is back now =)
<Dr_willis> nice for the hardware makers :) and the mass upgrades...
<cpk1> only thing i really miss so far is my wallpapers
<otaku-san> [renbolicious] : ok I've gotten mp3's to play on amarok...am doing that at the moment actually...let me remember how
<mark__> I only see one root and a list of many unique system users, then the personal users I have added
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  heh - i link the .kde wallpapers directory to /home/willis/wallpapers
<mark__> all looks in order
<[renbolicious] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis>  the .kde directory layout is SOOO nested
<otaku-san> [ren
<zakame> hi all
<otaku-san> ack
<mark__> amorak was just added to me tonight when I used ubuntu add/remove to look for it
<cpk1> looks like my kde apps forgot everything too
<otaku-san> [renbolicious] : ok try those...and you need to install some stuff
<[renbolicious] > jupp
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  yep. :P
<[renbolicious] > tought so
<mark__> That is all for now, but I wanted to say thanks
<[renbolicious] > youre welcome
<otaku-san> [renbolicious] : not to hard tho'....just let me get it all in order
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: you on?  You can help me here...my brains going...to much info going in all the time! ;)
<digivore> !arp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: ?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: ya
<[renbolicious] > well
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: heheh this poor soul needs to get mp3 playing on his/her box
<otaku-san> [renbolicious] : ok you need libxine-extracodecs
<[renbolicious] > ah
<otaku-san> Hawkwind:
<otaku-san> ahhkk
<[renbolicious] > apt-get install libxine?
<otaku-san> you don't have the repo probably
<Hawkwind> [renbolicious] : No, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> [renbolicious] : Have you enabled all of your repos yet ?
<otaku-san> so it'll just say it can't find it
<[renbolicious] > hmm
<[renbolicious] > i just
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: I pull out the tut
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: the repo one
<[renbolicious] > i have repos enabled
<[renbolicious] > the standard ones
<Hawkwind> [renbolicious] : You need multiverse and universe
<[renbolicious] > ?
<[renbolicious] > which is a reposite?
<Hawkwind> !repos > [renbolicious] 
<[renbolicious] > !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> [renbolicious] : Read what the bot just pm'd you with
<Hawkwind> [renbolicious] : No need for that, it's in PM already.  Keeps the channel cleaner :)
<otaku-san> [renbolicious] : hehehe go ahead and put this up on your browser for safe keeping until you need it in a bit
<otaku-san> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: sorry I had to drag you out of channel watching ;)  My mind was going there...I've been going blank far to much recently
<[renbolicious] > :(
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: need vitamins
<otaku-san> sad face?
<[renbolicious] > hmm
<otaku-san> whats up
<Slynderdale> Can Ubunto read *and* write to a Fat32 drive or just Fat?
<[renbolicious] > cant you send me your sources.list?
<omar2> Hi guys , pls how can I open a konqueror like a root
<Hawkwind> [renbolicious] : Look at the URL he pasted you
<otaku-san> [renbolicious] : it's on the tutorial up there.....heres the link again...it's a really good list..I've used it a ton of times
<Hawkwind> omar2: Why would you want to ?
<otaku-san> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Hawkwind> omar2: It's not recommended that you run something like konqueror as root user
<omar2> cos I am in a live CD and I can-t move some files in a folder
<Hawkwind> omar2: So do it from the command line, much safer
<omar2> but I need it they are so many ifiles and folders one by one is too much
<otaku-san> omar2: it won't matter anyways
<Hawkwind> omar2: You can move directories at a time
<otaku-san> omar2: the live cd will just delete everything you did
<omar2> no, I can-t I got an error
<cpk1> argh how do i get wine back on the kmenu?
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn the shell. :P
<Dr_willis> i cheat and run mc  as root
<Hawkwind> omar2: That means you are doing the command incorrectly
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  you mean the apps you installed with wine?
<Hawkwind> mc as root isn't so bad at all.  I'd recommend that long before konqueror as root
<cpk1> Dr_willis: first, lets get wine back there =)
<otaku-san> no I think he means wine itself...which you can't
<hoboi> Hawkwind: omar2's error is from konqueror not the command line
<omar2> Access denied to /home/ubuntu/New/.evolution/addressbook.
<Hawkwind> omar2: Tell us exactly what you are trying to do
<Hawkwind> omar2: So use sudo mv blah blah blah from the terminal
<hoboi> Hawkwind: omar2 is trying to move files from  /dev/hda1  to  a windows shared drive via konq
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  i cant recall seeing a 'wine' icon.. ive a menu of the windows apps ive installed with wine
<cpk1> Dr_willis: yeah that menu
<omar2> I am trying to move a lot of files and folders from a hda1 to a share windows folder
<omar2> there you go
<cpk1> i dont like running the apps from konsole
<Hawkwind> omar2: Ah, I know nothing about Windows stuff.  I would assume you are using samba ?
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  no idea if theres an easy way to get them back..I am guessing the wine executable edited a file in .kde that got merged with the menus
<omar2> I just mounted
<Hawkwind> omar2: Is the Windows partition NTFS ?
<omar2> but inside the windows share folder everything is fine I can even move or delete from my konq
<omar2> but inside de hda1 I can-t do those things
<omar2> at all
<Hawkwind> omar2: So open up a terminal and type sudo before your command
<Hawkwind> omar2: Example:  sudo mv /path/to/directory /path/to/new/directory
<omar2> I am not usisng the terminal to move , cos I don-t know how, that s why I am using konq
<Hawkwind> omar2: Though I'd strongly suggest using sudo cp -a instead of sudo mv
<hoboi> Hawkwind: lucky u know nothing about windows, i am trying to erase my memory of that nightmare
<omar2> there you go
<omar2> mv
<Hawkwind> omar2: We are trying to teach you
<Dr_willis> cpk1, --------->  willis@Audigy:~/.kde/share/applnk/Wine   is where they are stored it seems
<omar2> I really appreciate it
<Hawkwind> omar2: sudo cp -a /current/directory /new/directory
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  so copy/restore that dir from your backups :)
<omar2> cp for copy
<omar2> ok
<Hawkwind> omar2: Correct
<omar2> lets try thanks
<cpk1> Dr_willis: thanks =D
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  handy how that works.. :P
<Dr_willis> merfges the menu layouts
<cpk1> cool it updated kmenu right away too
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Luser Friendly!
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk1> its amazing how much simpler linux stuff is compared to windows
<otaku-san> cpk1: it can be a bit of culture shock..but it can be...now compiling and dependencies
<otaku-san> thats another story
<Dr_willis> Bah! go edit that Regiestry!
<cpk1> yeah dependencies cant be fun sometimes
<cpk1> but ubuntu is amazing
<omar2> Hawkwind: I have a treouble to find the folder, look one is in media:/hda1/home/omar/logs (from) the other one is media:/unionfs/home/ubuntu/New (to) , how will be the line
<cpk1> i was able to pretty much get everything that worked on windows working on ubuntu in about 10 minutes
<otaku-san> cpk1: All around Linux is much better...Iheheh at the moment I'm getting into dependency heck!!! So many
<Dr_willis> when using source - it can be apain
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but thats the price you pay for flexability
<otaku-san> ......ahhhhgggg I'm just going to -f install this thing
<Dr_willis> what thing?
<otaku-san> it's complaining about a PNG library
<dhq> Dr_willis: how do i configure my lm-sensors
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: oh I found a sweet program I really need...but it's complaining
<Dr_willis> dhq,  normally theres a sensors-detect or sensors-config you run
<Dr_willis> otaku-san,  and the packates for it aint working?
<Dr_willis> otaku-san,  or using source?
<dhq> Dr_willis: i run they say no sensors detedcte d
<otaku-san> dhq: some sensors are just not up to snuff for it....like mine sadly
<dhq> otaku-san: but mine is a laptopo
<dhq> otaku-san: mine temp sensors start with 55 degree cel
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: ok so I found it's package on apt-get...I tried it and it gave me an error of needing a dependency....so I went and found the package on debian....but it's still complaining
<otaku-san> dhq: you mean they are stuck on that temp?  Or what?
<dhq> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<dhq> otaku-san: when i start my pc it starts at 55 degreecel and it keeps increasing
<omar2> I did it , thanks a lot
<omar2> really
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: it gave me a choice to -f install it...so I'm going to try that...and try to get the png library to work later....tho' I use png all the time
<sakitel> join #ubuntu-es
<otaku-san> dhq: 55cel.......thats....great I've forgotten the formula....anyone know the degrees formula
<cpk1> what i really want is the play stop skip song prev song buttons on my keyboard to work =P
<otaku-san> dhq: that sounds a but high tho....
<cpk1> i sure dont know, but google knows what 55 celsius is in fareinheit
<dhq> otaku-san: yes its too high even when my laptop is off for ages
<Dr_willis> 55C is roughly 1/2 the boiling point of water (a littel over) :)
<dhq> cpk1: i can choose to farienheit
<otaku-san> 30 cel is about 70.... in farenheit...so ya 50 is like 100-20sh
<Dr_willis> so thats warm
<dhq> Dr_willis: so i have to configure my lm-sensors properly
<otaku-san> hehehe I'm kinda right
<Dr_willis> dhq,  no idea.:P
<Dr_willis> it may be giveing #'s but are they the right #'s
<otaku-san> dhq: theres a tutorial out there on this...pretty big one if I remember correctly
<otaku-san> google it
<Dr_willis> bbl
<dhq> otaku-san: i did it but when i run lm-sensors i  so many failed and when i run  sensors it shows no sensors detected
<Zaire> I need to know how I may have to config mysql in order to install phpbb2
<Slynderdale> try google calculator: 30 celcius in fareheight
<Slynderdale> 30 degrees Celsius = 86 degrees Fahrenheit
<Slynderdale> My spelling sucks tonight :/
<otaku-san> ohhhh I was close
<otaku-san> I said 70
<Zaire> yeps 30 celcius is 86 F according to my proc temp monitor
<InteliWasp> what tools to i need to run to track a memory leak wile running a program?
<otaku-san> don't use C++ hehehe ;) sorry...I can't help you...just being annoying
<dhq> otaku-san: i get 120.2 f
<otaku-san> thats ok for start up
<otaku-san> my sensors on my BIOS show about 114 when I start er up and let it run a bit
<Slynderdale> 50 degrees Celsius = 122 degrees Fahrenheit
<Zaire> 30 is 86 my gigabyte easytune does not lie
<otaku-san> who I was close again....man I feel lucky tonight
<otaku-san> whoa*
<InteliWasp> BTW for proccesors, they shuld run no hotter than 80c
<Slynderdale> otaku-san: Try the lottery xD
<Zaire> ummm 75 actually
<otaku-san> InteliWasp: ya....but he's getting super hot at cold start up
<Slynderdale> 75 = 167f
<InteliWasp> crap i hate it when i mess that number up..
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: hehehe I should!
<soulrider> oh noes
<Zaire> mine is running a bit hotter cause Im running kubuntu in vmware but my normal temp is 16 celcius
<soulrider> my KDE config is back to defaul
<soulrider> like if i had installed KDE
<soulrider> not the kubuntu default
<InteliWasp> i wonder the the TIM needs replaving...
<soulrider> how can i change it to what comes by default in kubuntu ?
<InteliWasp> TIM= Thermal Interface Matirial
<otaku-san> hehehe I call it paste
<otaku-san> silva paste
<fdoving> soulrider: you can try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings'
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<soulrider> but thats just for KDE right ?
<Slynderdale> Basicly what I did, was use a Ubuntu Live CD to install Ubuntu+Gnome, then used the terminal to apt-get install Kubuntu, basicly giving me the choise of Ubuntu+Gnome, or using KDE(Kbunutu), Now if I choose Gnome, it uses the normal look and feel, but whule using KDE, it switches to Kubuntu
<soulrider> it wont screw any other apps up right ?
<Zaire> apt-get is universal between gnome and kde
<cpk1> Slynderdale: i dont get your question?
<dinosaur-rus> as I understood from screenshots, live CDs can be used for regular installation to HDD with ability to work as it installs, right?
<soulrider> dinosaur-rus: correct
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: it's not suggested tho'....but you can
<dinosaur-rus> otaku-san: why?
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: because you are basically installing an OS onto your hardrive...it's a bit delicate...so doing background stuff whilst it's installing is kinda foolish
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: you can tho'  that's what those people taking the screenshots are doing
<Slynderdale> Hmm, a question, in Ubuntu, can it read *and* write to a FAT32 drive or just FAT?
<dinosaur-rus> otaku-san: yeah, that's true. but theoretically, I can test some vital features before installing
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: ok I think it can both read and write to Fat
<otaku-san> and FAT32
<otaku-san> it's NTFS that can only read...unless you install ext2 (a cool program) on the windows partition
<Slynderdale> I know NTFS support is lacking, but I was wondering if the same goes for FAT32, I have a 300 Gig FAT32 drive and a 80 gig NTFS drive which I partitioned off for Windows and Linux
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: not just theoretically....you can and is really suggested
<InteliWasp> with ext2, how save is it to write?
<Slynderdale> ext2?
<InteliWasp> safe i mean
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: test out everything on the live cd...then reboot(it won't save anything you do on the live cd...and install k-ubuntu
<dinosaur-rus> otaku-san: why should I reboot before installling?
<otaku-san> Slyderdale, InteliWasp : with ext2 you don't need a space taking FAT32 partition...you can just transfer files over and read and write like its another drive on windows
<soulrider> does anyone know where i can get the dapper color scheme ?
<soulrider> i dont like the edgy one
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: because...there once was a bug on kubuntu that if you messed with the apps on the live cd then tried to install the OS it would crash
<otaku-san> dinosaur-rus: I think they've squashed this bug...but to be on the safe side just reboot
<otaku-san> it was a Dapper bug when it was still new...
<otaku-san> soulrider: try kde-looks.org
<soulrider> i did
<Slynderdale> otaku-san: Where can I find info on the program?
<qch> does anyone of any good tools for monitoring cpu frequency under kde?
* otaku-san starts to cry over dumb dependencies..... hehehe
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: I was just finding that....hold on a tick...I'll get it
<soulrider> otaku-san: is there any wya i can export it froma  amchine running dapper ?
<otaku-san> soulrider: thats a good question...and something to try....probably....I think there is something like that
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: it was something I stumbled on when I first found Linux oh so long ago....
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: here it is...and yes it's stable...I have been using it alot...and it hasn't done anything wrong...I get picture files (for painting on PS) from my Linux partition and open them on windows all the time...and visaversa
<otaku-san> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<otaku-san> there it is ^^^^^
<Slynderdale> Thank you :)
* Slynderdale hands otaku-san a cookie
* otaku-san starts to munch cookie happily
<Timmy|GDS> what directory are the buntu dapper sources lists? I need to change dapper to edgy for a dist upgrade
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: no problem...
<otaku-san> Timmy|GDS: wow you can upgrade?  I thought it was still unstable
<otaku-san> it came out with a RC?
<timthelion> is there an application for optimizing startup times for kubuntu? they have become painfully slow, 5 minutes on a p4 3.0gz 2 gig ram
<timthelion> I am on a fully up to date dapper
<Timmy|GDS> christ! im on a p4 2.66 768dram and its not that bad
<timthelion> it used to be like 15 secconds
<Timmy|GDS> i think i have an ibm article for you...
<cpk1> anyone know if kde-look has a huge zip of all their wallpapers and whatnot?
<Timmy|GDS> (might help)
<Timmy|GDS> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-boot.html
<Timmy|GDS> thats a bit more core, but it might help
<otaku-san> cpk1: um....you mean so you can get it all?
<otaku-san> cpk1: that would be a bit hard....
<cpk1> otaku-san: that would be preferable =D
<otaku-san> cpk1: hehe it's not like windows!!!!
<Timmy|GDS> lol
<Timmy|GDS> yeah
<Timmy|GDS> tar.gz
<Timmy|GDS> ...
<Timmy|GDS> Google is your best bet
<otaku-san> cpk1: all of the window decos, wallpapers, color schemes are created by just anyone....and it's constantly changing
<otaku-san> no use kde-looks.org
<Timmy|GDS> yeah
<timthelion> is it possible to have dpkg list all installed applications and libraries?
<otaku-san> and go to deviantart.com for wallpapers
<cpk1> i would use kget with kde-look.org but i cant seem to figure it out
<otaku-san> cpk1: so it would be impossible to just tar it all
<otaku-san> .....kget....kde-looks.org o.0
<otaku-san> can you do that?
<cpk1> not sure
<cpk1> but you should be able to!
<cpk1> that and the get new wallpapers gui doesnt seem to like me very much
<otaku-san> the things on KDE that change the look normally are connected to kde-looks.org so it's very easy to change....
<otaku-san> hey would reinstalling kdelibs4 be a good idea.....n00b question
<otaku-san> ok I'm off....when I look at compiling and go....do I have to....I need to sleep
<otaku-san> peace
<cpk1> ooooooooo boy
<cpk1> looks like kstuff.org might have been what i was looking for
<cpk1> bah nevermind, hasnt been updated in over a year
* dinosaur-rus is downloading kubuntu-6.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<igi> hi there
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<igi> I got a rpoblem
<igi> my p2p under linux is much slower than under win
<igi> also, DL from rapidshare and megaupload larger than few 100KB always breaks
<igi> any suggestions?
<igi> maybe default package size and stuff like that
<igi> I dunno where to set it in linux
<zeus_> please i need some help here whit the grub
<zeus_> title         Windows vista
<zeus_> root          ()
<zeus_> makeactive
<zeus_> chainloader   +1
<arunkale> hey, people.. I wanted to try out Gnome desktop.. what major changes will take place? Can I use the same software that I use now?
<zeus_> i have a sata disk but i dony know what to put in the menu.list
<zeus_> here is my fstab file
<zeus_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<zeus_> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<zeus_> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<zeus_> /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<zeus_> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<zeus_> /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<zeus_> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<zeus_> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<zeus_> please HELPP
<dinosaur-rus> arunkale: I guess your current software should work
<arunkale> thanks
<dinosaur-rus> arunkale: at least you always can return everything to its current state ;)
<Hawkwind> zeus_: Please don't paste to the channel like that.  Use a pastebin service
<qch> does anyone know of a good app to monitor cpu frequency on kde?
<unix_lappy> qch: cpufreq-utils
<unix_lappy> or use gkrellm's cpufreq monitor or use conky / torsmo
<qch> ah, thanks unix_lappy
<unix_lappy> kde comes with its own little applet, ASSUMING your cpu supports dynamic and has monitoring capabilities.
<qch> hmm, where?
<qch> i have a laptop and it does indeed support dynamic freq. scaling
<qch> KLaptop allows me to throttle the cpu frequency but i can't actually see what speed it's running at...any clues?
<dinosaur-rus> what gcc version does Edgy use by default?
<qch> I think 4.1.1 ?
<dinosaur-rus> thx
<Slynderdale> What version is the Ubuntu Linux kernal?
<Healot> uname -r for your current kernel, check the repos for updated version
<Kream> does anyone here have colours working in vim ?
<High|ander> how lovely, my palm is syncing with kpilot
<High|ander> :)
<raveesh> hi!
<raveesh> i am new to kubuntu, can anyone help me out
<june> how do i manage user permissions?
<june> as far as allowing other users to sudo
<kraut> moin
<KDEfanboy> june: in Konqueror, type in location bar: "man:sudoers" to read about sudoers file. it should always be modified with 'visudo' command, "man:visudo" to read about that command
<daurnimator> hi all
<daurnimator> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<cpk1> argh iwconfig gives me a seg fault?!?!
<daurnimator> ok
<daurnimator> my sound isn't working
<daurnimator> i need help
<daurnimator> that help from ubotu didn't help
<weas3l> wow, how odd is that...
<dek> Krusader does not save configuration on exit (even though the option is enabled). It always starts in the same dir. Any idea?
<weas3l> neither is mine.
<weas3l> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<exceswater> hello people
<yigal> hi - who can help me with installing ICQ on Ubuntu?
<tejinder> anyone knows, why i get this error when i do glxinfo? Re: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"?
<tejinder> i am using nvdia-glx-legacy driver
<flaccid> google show anything?
<tejinder> flaccid: asking me?
<flaccid> yes
<tejinder> did'nt find anything useful
<KEo> join #sieci
<flaccid> k
<tejinder> i commented out the dri section too
<tejinder> do i need to install restricred kernel modules, to make it work properly?
<tejinder> I am on edgy btw
<MDCore> hey all.. can anyone recommend a gui scp client ?
<Healot> i am on the edge of a cliff btw
<weas3l> what happens if $ sudo modprobe snd_es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x330 dma1=1 dma2=5 irq=5 fm_port=0x388 returns an error? o_O
<NthDegree> wtf lol
<NthDegree> you surely mean sudo modprobe snd_es18xx right?
<weas3l> ... i'm just goin thru the motions to get my sound workin from one of the links ubotu gave me.
<NthDegree> or weas3l if you insist on all those settings give sudo modprobe
<weas3l> thats copied right from the link
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> try this then
<weas3l> so... i can just go $ sudo modprobe snd_es18xx?
<NthDegree> yes
<NthDegree> I believe that thing there is wrong: it should of been - sudo modprobe 'snd_es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x330 dma1=1 dma2=5 irq=5 fm_port=0x388' at the very least
<weas3l> now, thats just the one in the example, its probably not going to fit my chipset...
<NthDegree> then try this:
<weas3l> where would i put *that* (or the modulename?)
<NthDegree> lspci
<Healot> it's an isa card
<Healot> is it?
<weas3l> on a laptop?
<weas3l> i see theres a multimedia audio controller....
<NthDegree> Healot: on a modern system would anyone have an ISA sound card
<flaccid> i do
<Healot> he could :)
* NthDegree throws flaccid in /dev/null
<NthDegree> hehe
<NthDegree> yeah but that example is really wrong
<flaccid> nothing wrong with legacy hardware if it does the job
<NthDegree> is if it will be unsupported by kernel 2.7 :|
<NthDegree> hmmm weas3l pastebin the output of lspci for us would ya?
<weas3l> theres no flood restrictions here?
<NthDegree> I said pastebin not paste lol
<NthDegree> ubuntu.pastebin.nl <----- go there
<weas3l> can't find it.
<NthDegree> oops 1 sec
<NthDegree> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* NthDegree slaps himself#
<NthDegree> then you can paste the info in there and we can try to help ;-)
<weas3l> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25479/ BAM!
<NthDegree> 1 sec
* weas3l chills and waits whilste listening to pink floyd
<NthDegree> i'll find out what you really need to modprobe
<weas3l> *snigger*
<weas3l> would that be soundcore?
<weas3l> or am i way off?
<NthDegree> 1 sec
<NthDegree> i think it could be sudo modprobe via82cxxx_audio
<weas3l> fatal, module not found
<NthDegree> sudo modprobe via82cxxx maybe
<Healot> via module should be in
<NthDegree> well lets see what putting just via82cxxx does :-)
<weas3l> didn't return any error. :D
<NthDegree> right now you want I think sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart or sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<weas3l> alsa-utils?
<weas3l> neiter of those commands are found :S
<NthDegree> yeah :$
<weas3l> k
* NthDegree is so used to faffing around with gentoo and slackware now
<weas3l> still no sound :S
<NthDegree> run alsamixer
<weas3l> should i do restart then the card?
<NthDegree> you might need to turn the volume up lol
<weas3l> volume is in the red on all sliders
<NthDegree> and unmuted
<NthDegree> ?
<weas3l> cept the mic and cd.
<weas3l> yup
<NthDegree> tried running a sound test?
<weas3l> neg
<weas3l> wait, muting the external speaker makes it work o_O
<NthDegree> lmao
<weas3l> external amp i mean...
<NthDegree> that's an on/off switch i suspect
<weas3l> i suppose that makes sense...
<cpk2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NthDegree> now one last thing
<weas3l> where do i send the cookies?
<NthDegree> lol
<weas3l> can you possibly shed some light as well on a wireless gateway issue i'm having with my school...
<flaccid> how does ubuntu know the ip address of the gateway/router? i can't see anything in resolv.conf is it a dif file?
<NthDegree> wireless isn't my thing
<NthDegree> flaccid: it knows it via dhcp normally
<flaccid> where is that stored but?
<weas3l> well, its more a 'the schools tech doesn't know linux, and setting the gateway in windows is making every connection gateway.xxx.xxx:8080
<NthDegree> flaccid: no config
<flaccid> no config?
<flaccid> how does the system know? command to verify?
<NthDegree> flaccid:  dhcp works by your router acting as a server and dhcp connecting to it and receiving the data via a dhcp client
<cpk2> so somehow sudo stopped working and forced me to do a hard reboot =\
<flaccid> i know that
<flaccid> i run dhcpd at home here
<flaccid> i am asking a command to get the router ip
<NthDegree> sudo ifup eth0
<NthDegree> try that
<flaccid> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<NthDegree> damn I can't remember the command for it
<NthDegree> there's one that shows statistics and gateway and all that
<flaccid> how to set gateway manual then?
<NthDegree> in the net file, gimme a sec and i'll get the location of it
* NthDegree so rusty with ubuntu now :@ hate debianised %$% now
<mabreaux> I have a alsa sound system and I can't turn the volume up beyound 30. which is very soft.  any one know how to turn it up
<flaccid> mabreaux: try kmix
<NthDegree>   /etc/network/interfaces @ flaccid
<flaccid> oh yeah of course
<mabreaux> I did, that is how I got to 30
<NthDegree> mabreaux: try alsamixer
<cpk2> resolv.conf
<mabreaux> on the alsamixer the master and pcm are at the top.
<cpk2> oh wait no thats dns oops
<NthDegree> cpk2: I already told him lol
<flaccid> its at the top then
<mabreaux> but volume is still at 30
<flaccid> yeah i think some distros use resolv.conf for gateway
<mabreaux> and barely audible
<NthDegree> turn up the speakers then and turn up ALL the volume bars on alsamixer
<flaccid> you do understand that this is a pre-amp only?
* NthDegree is a crazy mofo so don't ask for any normal advice
<mabreaux> speakers are built into the laptop
<buz> what should i use these days automatix or easyubuntu?
<flaccid> unless its an old soundcard with a built-in amplifier
<cpk2> flaccid: it will be easier if you just use the gui to set the gateway
<NthDegree> buz: none, they cause more issues than they solve
<flaccid> cpk2: you don't say
<mabreaux> brand new machine.
<buz> i could do it by hand
<buz> but i'm lazy
<flaccid> mabreaux: is pcm turned all the way up
<mabreaux> it has the high definition sound system
<NthDegree> mabreaux: turn up the built in laptop speakers then
<mabreaux> yes it is
<mabreaux> they are
<NthDegree> mabreaux: turn ALL the bits on alsamixer up
<cpk2> flaccid: sometimes the gui can actually help
<NthDegree> because PCM means little if "{name of soundcard model here} playback" isn't turned up too
<flaccid> cpk2: i'm not a newbie
<buz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<buz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<buz> thats not very useful
<cpk2> i dont get what being a noobie has to do with any of what i was talking about but ok
<mabreaux> sound card says generic.....  how do I load the proper driver or what ever
<NthDegree> buz, automatix and easyubuntu can mess up a lot of things
<NthDegree> so they aren't officially supported
<buz> mhh RestrictedFormats must have been redone by a crazy man
<mabreaux> how can I identify what type sound card is in here
<buz> now i have to type everything myself?
<NthDegree> :|
<NthDegree> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<buz> yeah i know the page
<NthDegree> what is crazy about it?
<cpk2> libxine-extracodecs will get most everything
<buz> before there was nice lines which one could past
<NthDegree> I simply apt-get install audacity and convert my MP3s to OGG
<buz> now i need to paste 10s of lines
<NthDegree> ROFL
<buz> told oyu i'm lazy sob
<NthDegree> buz, one line is all you really need
<NthDegree> then convert all your MP3s and w/e to OGG
<buz> thats just stupid
<cpk2> buz: what are you trying to play?
<NthDegree> how is it buz?
<buz> uhm like everything? i'll need w32codecs, too
<mabreaux> good night
<mabreaux> all
<NthDegree> night mabreaux
<buz> converting lossy to lossy is a bad thing to do TM
<cpk2> i see 5 packages that you need for kubuntu to get "everything" playing
<cpk2> thats including w32
<buz> yeah
<cpk2> so technically that is 3 commands
<buz> in the past that was ONE line ;)
<NthDegree> buz, well stop downloading off P2P then :p and you won't need all those lines
<buz> i dont use p2p
<cpk2> its 3 lines!
<NthDegree> then why do you need codecs for MP3, AVI, MPEG etc.?
<flaccid> where are static routes kept?
<buz> because even legit sites use those?
<flaccid> why stop d/l off p2p
<flaccid> it rox
<cpk2> i still dont get it all you need to do is 3 lines
<NthDegree> or 1 line
<NthDegree> gimme a sec
<cpk2> apt-get install everything but w32
<cpk2> wget w32
<buz> yeah
<cpk2> dpkg w32
<buz> but you need to craft that line
<cpk2> and thats it
<buz> anyway, i'm done ;)
<cpk2> it tab completes
<buz> apt does tab completion?
<cpk2> yes
<NthDegree> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs  w32codecs libarts1-mpeglib  libarts1-xine  libakode2-mpeg
<buz> didnt know THAT ;)
<NthDegree> OMG SOOOO EASY
<cpk2> lol NthDegree
<NthDegree> I did it in 1 line
<buz> yeah but hows restrictedformats newb friendly if it cant display the commands itself?
<NthDegree> because we don't expect people to sit around like ignorant fools not learning
<cpk2> it does
<NthDegree> and you don't need a terminal to do it
<cpk2> scroll down and READ
<cpk2> oh i guess it doesnt give you something to copy paste
<buz> see, in the past it DID
<NthDegree> LMFAO
<cpk2> although you could still copy paste all the package names from the top and it would be the same
<NthDegree> 1 second
* NthDegree gets his feet wet with some evil Wiki maintenance :)
<cpk2> lol
<buz> mhh is css integrated into that libxine?
<NthDegree> buz: where do you live? what country?
<buz> Switzerland, CSS is perfeclty legal here
<NthDegree> then apt-get install libdvdcss I think it is
<buz> yeah probably
<buz> could be libdvdcss2
<buz> or i'll just use vlc ;)
<buz> which i like more than kaffeine anyhow
<NthDegree> CSS is actually legal all over the world, just decrypting it with DeCSS isn't :p
* NthDegree had to say that because he likes being pedantic and evil ^.^
<buz> actually, i'm not entirely sure about that
<buz> some jurisdictions are decidedly anti copy protection
<buz> in danmark you cant sell non region free dvd players for one
* lupine_85 hax0rz his DVDz and doesn't get arrested
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> I like to record music off the TV and OGGify it
<NthDegree> 100% legal
<NthDegree> and free as in cash and freedom
<daurnimator> uh
<daurnimator> thats not legal
<NthDegree> it is actually
<NthDegree> since I watched it at home
<daurnimator> well, maybe where you live
<NthDegree> and paid my TV License and Sky subscription
<buz> and even if it was illegal, there's NFW they could catch you
<daurnimator> but, here, its illegal to record anything - just its never been enforced
<daurnimator> HERE, its illegel to rip a cd
<cpk2> where is "HERE"?
<daurnimator> uh, at this minute, victoria, australia
<daurnimator> as an extra note: if there is region protection that locks out our region, you are allowed to copy/hack all you want
<buz> or you fix it once by hacking your dvdrom, really
<lupine_85> UK
<Goliath23> hi, could anyone please try and reach http://plasma.kde.org from your end?
<buz> Goliath23: doesnt seem to respond
<Goliath23> bugger
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can share my pc internet connection with my mobile via bluetooth ? the motorola desktop suite for windows does it
<couquinoux> fr
<kay> hello i have a question how can i find the packages where a special lib data file is? (for example libc6 which packages)
<couquinoux> franais
<cpk2> D4rkly: there should be a way, not sure exactly how bluetooth works but on your kubuntu box ( i assume thats the pc with the net) the simplest way would be to use MASQUEARADE
<cpk2> possible spelling error there =P
<KDEfanboy> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KDEfanboy> kay: i think you are wanting to search by filename(?) you can do that here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<D4rkly> ok cool :)
<kay> KDEfanboy: thx!
<KDEfanboy> :)
<cpk2> D4rkly: thats an iptables command
<D4rkly> yep :)
<D4rkly> how can i find out my mobile lan ip ? im guessing i need to setup a PAN between pc and mob (pesonal area network)
<cpk2> D4rkly: i dont know the exact syntax but it will be something like iptables -t nat -a something -j MASQUERADE i might be completely off though
<addie> lo
<cpk2> D4rkly: i think using ad-hoc would be easiest
<cpk2> and just give the pc wlan0 something like 192.168.2.1 and the mobile 192.168.2.2
<D4rkly> i need to use bluetooth cause my phone doesnt have wifi
<cpk2> does bluetooth support ad-hoc? i dont know anything about bluetooth
<cpk2> you could set up a dhcp server on the pc
<D4rkly> yep ill have a look into it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i have an odd error. I want to edit my system settings and I opened that up in System Settings
<Admiral_Chicago> but I'm getting a "the module Display can not be edited" error
<Admiral_Chicago> so I can't change any of my settings
<Admiral_Chicago> they aren't even displayed
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to post my xorg.conf is a second
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25483/
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm running XGL/Compiz as well but I don't think thats the problem
<pascalFR> Admiral_Chicago:  does kcontrol : devices > monitor and display  work ?
<Admiral_Chicago> pascalFR, kcontrol?
<main2> im using 'desktop sharing' on my server, but a lot of times after the client connects - it dies quickly (some times after 20sec, sometimes after 3sec)
<pascalFR> Admiral_Chicago: you're on kde ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<main2> is there anything i can test too see what is broken?
<pascalFR> then alt-F2  kcontrol
<pascalFR> and go to devices > monitor and display
<jpiccolo> anyone have a good resource for small form factor cases
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't see devices...
<pascalFR> under internet ?
<pascalFR> peripherals ?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah peripherals
<Admiral_Chicago> monitor does not exist
<Admiral_Chicago> display doesn't work
<pascalFR> when u click on display  what happens on the right panel ?
<Admiral_Chicago> it goes back to the original screen
<pascalFR> ok you are on edgy ?
<Admiral_Chicago> pascalFR, yea i should probably ask i #ubuntu+1 no?
<pascalFR> so it is a bug i just opened on launchpad bug #63517      not your fault or xorgs faults   it is a kdebase bug
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, ill check out LP and back you up on it
<Admiral_Chicago> direct link?
<Admiral_Chicago> nvm
<pascalFR> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/63517
<pascalFR> ok thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to add the keyword "edgy"
<Admiral_Chicago> ah it might be like that already
<Admiral_Chicago> well its bed time forme
<pascalFR> nite Admiral_Chicago
<Hjuringen_> Hi, I am wondering how usb automounting is working, and how I can set the automount to set exec on mounting an usb-stick so that I can run programs on this stick.
<main2> the program 'krfb' crashes the whole time
<main2> getting sick of it
<main2> every time i remote desktop to my server, the process on the server crashes
<main2> any ideas? :(
<Hjuringen_> Reason for asking: I want to run Damn Small Linux (dsl-embedded) from the stick.
<D4rkly> i need to use the following command but im unsure as to what the /24 is for ? also is the ip the localhost or the remote ?
<D4rkly> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 169.254.1.68/24 -j MASQUERADE
<cpk2> dont think you need the /24 and i think you use localhost, might want to ask in #iptables where people know what they are talking about though =P
<cpk2> D4rkly: i found you need to be slightly patient in #iptables though =)
<D4rkly> ok :)
<High|ander> hm
<High|ander> now kpilot removes the entrys on my palm !
<High|ander> wtf?
<jonathan__> hii
<berkes> good morning.
<gCb> morning
<berkes> I am looking for some help with SUID (I think).
<berkes> i have this little script that tests for my home wifi, if available it runs iwconfig and dhclient to connect to my home wifi,
<Linux_Galore> just reading this test benchmark comparing kde and gnome memory usage, what is really suprising is in some cases running gnome apps in kde uses less ram
<berkes> but I want to run that w/o typing in the su pw. The script, however, should not be editable by anyone but root.
<Linux_Galore> http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
<HabaKKuk> hey ppl
<kulbir> how to do i disable sudo password?
<HabaKKuk> better not to disable
<flaccid> i don't think you can
<HabaKKuk> he can set pass blank
<kulbir> HabaKKuk: why?
<HabaKKuk> imho
<raveesh> Can anyone help me in installing firefox
<kulbir> HabaKKuk: k thanks
<HabaKKuk> lol np
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<HabaKKuk> hey, do you ppl know any good soft for mixing music ?
<kulbir> HabaKKuk: why lol ?
<HabaKKuk> ah dont worry
<raveesh> Haba: Audicity
<HabaKKuk> raveesh: is it avail in repos ?
<HabaKKuk> main repos
<HabaKKuk> anyway will try
<HabaKKuk> ')
<raveesh> can u help me with my FF  install
<kulbir> FF?
<raveesh> firefox
<HabaKKuk> raveesh: wheres the problem /
<HabaKKuk> ?
<raveesh> i dont know how to instal it on kubuntu
<HabaKKuk> sudo apt-get install ff     ?
<raveesh> not working
<HabaKKuk> ell
<kulbir> raveesh: why?
<HabaKKuk> hm
<raveesh> gives an error
<HabaKKuk> which error ?
<raveesh> just a min
<raveesh> some directory could not be locked
<HabaKKuk> hm..
<kulbir> raveesh: :-?
<raveesh> ya
<HabaKKuk> hae you got all repos updated ?
<raveesh> its updating
<HabaKKuk> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<raveesh> right now
<HabaKKuk> just update it thn try again
<HabaKKuk> if it wont work still go ot ubuntu forum, i cannot help you as im quite newbie there
<raveesh> ok
<raveesh> so am i
<raveesh> i just installed kubuntu this morning
<HabaKKuk> dont worry all will be ok ;)
<raveesh> i am good
<raveesh> just poking my noze around
<HabaKKuk> 'k
<HabaKKuk> okay, theres no such package like audicity or so
<Jazon> hi.  how do i get kdm back instead of gdm?  i inadvertantly set gdm to default...
<HabaKKuk> do you know guys any decent muic makin soft "
<HabaKKuk> Jazon: you want to back from kde to gnome or what ?
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<Jazon> heh - exactly
<HabaKKuk> well
<HabaKKuk> when you start PC
<HabaKKuk> theres a field where you need to put passwd innit ?
<Jazon> no no i know that
<HabaKKuk> so wheres your issue ?
<Jazon> i want to use kdm and not gdm for that screen
<HabaKKuk> no understand
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<Jazon> hmmm
<Jazon> ok.  well, gdm is the gnome login manager.  kdm is the kde login manager
<HabaKKuk> yeah fine
<hyper> someone is using edgy here? Got a prob with EasyCam2
<Jazon> i did an apt-get install gnome or something and inadvertantly allowed it to use gdm instead of kdm.  i want the kdm back
<Jazon> just dont know what file that setting is in
<HabaKKuk> one sec
<pascalFR> HabaKKuk: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm ?
<HabaKKuk> pascalFR: theres no needs to reinstal
<pascalFR> that's the quick way
<HabaKKuk> he's got both kdm and gdm, i think it can be changed in system settings -> sren r so , or when you log to system, theres some opions as well
<Jazon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<HabaKKuk> about which srtting youd like to run
<HabaKKuk> dunno
<Jazon> thx that was close....
<Jazon> :P
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<Jazon> restarting X now... brb
<pascalFR> it should be in /etc/default
<HabaKKuk> pascalFR: do u know any makin/mixin music soft /
<HabaKKuk> ?\
<pascalFR> HabaKKuk: nop
<flaccid> hmm what is the flashplayer binary
<flaccid> flashplugin-nonfree is just the plugin i assume
<pascalFR> google is your friend  or  the wiki in the topic
<pascalFR> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> what is the name of the player?
<flaccid> package
<pascalFR> what do u mean ?  independant player ?
<flaccid> yeah flash player to play .swf
<flaccid> is this the one libflash-swfplayer
<pascalFR> flaccid:  dont know  search the wiki
<flaccid> ok
<huy> hi
<huy> can some one help me register my compuer to a domain name?
<pascalFR> i have a swf-player  listed
<huy> i already bought a domain name but i don't know how to create a domain with my computer
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone   <--- says to use wine ouchy!!
<pascalFR> ok
<flaccid> huy: create a domain?
<huy> yes so i can access my computer remotely such as dev.domain.com
<huy> so far i am asking godaddy to forward request
<huy> for me
<huy> i don't want to rely on godaddy
<flaccid> huy: dns
<huy> yep
<huy> what do i use?? bind9?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> is your server in a datacentre
<huy> no it is at home atm
<flaccid> because if not goddaddy will be more reliable
<flaccid> do not serve dns from home
<huy> ah
<flaccid> bad idea
<huy> but if go daddy goes down
<huy> so is my server
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> incorrect
<huy> plus go daddy can only forward http request
<hyper> someone managed to run EasyCam2 in kubuntu edgy?
<flaccid> dns is distributed
<flaccid> huy: goddaddy hosts the dns, you host the site/services or whatever
<huy> i want to be able to ssh into my home computer using my domain name
<flaccid> you simply add an A record with your home static ip to your dns zone with godaddy
<flaccid> huy: what is the domain name?
<huy> www.riotstudios.net
<huy> i want to be able to do ssh mycomputer.riotstudios.net
<flaccid> do you wanna host the domain or a subdomain?
<flaccid> right a subdomain
<huy> yep
<huy> and i have another coputer in another location
<flaccid> so add an A record with godaddy for mycomputer.riotstudios.net to your home static ip
<huy> running another service
<huy> ah
<huy> ok
<flaccid> thats all you need to do...
<huy> would that work for all service?
<flaccid> what it means is that when someone looks up mycomputer.riotstudios.net the godaddy dns server will respond with that ip
<elois> yo
<flaccid> which means it 'points' to your home network.. so you can do whatever you want service wise. you have ~64K ports to play with
<huy> can you explain why hosting your own dns is bad?
<flaccid> its not
<flaccid> but it is if you don't have a server in a datacentre that has redundancy
<huy> well bad for an average user
<flaccid> if you cannot provide 99.9999999% uptime
<flaccid> say i do a look up, you are down temporarily
<flaccid> ..
<huy> ah ok, but does it matter, i mean if i go offline, people won't reach my compuer
<huy> which won't be a problem to me
<flaccid> but because its distributed, parent dns server @ isp does the lookup. all dns servers down the line ..
<huy> but when i go online again, you will
<flaccid> thats not dns
<huy> oh
<flaccid> thats simply you up or down
<flaccid> we are talking about serving dns
<flaccid> there is no way your home will be more reliable than godaddy
<huy> yep am i serving it jus for my network?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> master dns server for the whole world...
<cpk2> huy: even if godaddy goes down people can still hit you via your ip
<flaccid> you can serve internal dns
<flaccid> but that is caching name server, not authoritive
<flaccid> cpk2: thanks
<huy> ah, one problem i am having is that my page when it is loading, it display my ip address
<huy> instead of my domain name
<huy> and apache is saying that cannot resolve domain name
<flaccid> thats because the domain is parked i believe
<huy> yes it is.
<huy> what does that mean?
<flaccid> or maybe its not one sec
<flaccid> hmm no it has an A record
<huy> people say that godaddy park domain name on their site
<flaccid> what do you mean by when it is loading, it displays ip address?
<huy> like when it is loading a picture
<huy> it display the path to the picture which is my ip  address
<huy> try www.riotstudios.net and you see what i mean
<flaccid> looks like they non-standard parking
<flaccid> are you hosting with godaddy?
<huy> what does that mean?
<huy> jus the domain name
<huy> not the website
<flaccid> where are you going to host it?
<huy> my compuer
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> so basically you are being scabbing on the hosting cost?
<flaccid> not to sound rude..
<huy> what do you mean?
<cpk2> why even use godaddy you can get free dns at dyndns
<flaccid> you are hosting from home to save paying for hosting?
<flaccid> cpk2: not for your own domain you can't
<huy> no i am hosting at home to test first
<flaccid> huy: is this your home ip 60.241.227.110?
<huy> yes
<cpk2> flaccid: semi-personalized at dyndns
<flaccid> huy: i read the pricing today
<huy> i'm not paying godaddy for hosting
<flaccid> huy: in that case you need to change the A record on godaddy to that IP
<huy> i pay them for domain
<huy> which they broker for me
<flaccid> the A record atm is riotstudios.net	1	A	64.202.189.170	3600s
<flaccid> that needs to be changed
<flaccid> to your home IP
<huy> yes
<huy> pray tell how I should do that?
<flaccid> huy: if godaddy is hosting your dns, they should have a control panel to manage
<flaccid> if you are planning on hosting on a proper server, i'd suggest allocating a subdomain only for your home web server
<huy> what does that mean?
<huy> sorry, i'm learning alot here
<flaccid> are you going to get hosting?
<huy> eventually yes
<huy> but now now
<huy> *not
<flaccid> if you wanna host the TLD, then change the A record
<huy> ok
<flaccid> tld being top level ie. riotstudios.net
<flaccid> you may need to unpark the domain at godaddy
<huy> yes
<flaccid> as the nameservers are
<flaccid> park16.secureserver.net
<flaccid> park15.secureserver.net
<flaccid> are you paying them for dns hosting?
<huy> hmm i just pay for the domain
<huy> does that mean i pay for dns hsting?
<flaccid> are you sure they are giving you free dns hosting?
<huy> i don't know. I bought a domain anem with them
<huy> and they park my domain at their server
<huy> which is forward to my server
<flaccid> cpk2: says 14.95 a year here http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/
<flaccid> its not forwarding atm
<huy> so if you do a tracert you will see their server instead of mine
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> ah i see
<huy> i know
<huy> i am confused
<flaccid> i'm not
<huy> if you do a www.riotstudios.net you get my website on my computer
<flaccid> doesn't look like you have dns hosting
<huy> but if u do a tracert you get their server
<flaccid> i can't see any forwarding
<flaccid> i'll try the traceroute
<flaccid> basically they are not giving you free dns hosting
<huy> yea their server is f*cked at the momment
<flaccid> why ?
<huy> i dont know
<huy> for some reason i cant access my site through www.riotstudios.net
<flaccid> then it can't be fucked
<huy> but i can access it though my direct ip
<huy> i could yesterday though
<huy> just to day its acting up
<flaccid> what dns server are you using
<huy> um none yet
<huy> that's why i came here to ask if i need one
<flaccid> well thats why
<flaccid> dns server resloves name to ip
<flaccid> if you don't use a dns server you cannot access any domain
<huy> hmm i could usually access it
<flaccid> dns changes..
<flaccid> what does host riotstudios.net return?
<huy>  64.202.189.170
<huy> that's not my ip
<flaccid> exactly
<flaccid> and if you do a wget riotstudios.net there is no HTTP forwarding
<huy> yea they must have turned it off
<flaccid> so basically you need proper dns hosting
<huy> yes i guess so
<flaccid> or you could set up your own dns with bind9 like you said
<flaccid> but its not good idea
<huy> yep and that's not recommended
<huy> i thought purchasing a domain name automatically gives you a dns
<flaccid> how much is dns hosting with go daddy
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> only authority on the domain
<flaccid> you then need two components
<flaccid> dns and hosting
<huy> 60 for 3 years
<yamal> the website at ip 64.202.189.170 does try to load a a frame from 60.241.227.110, seems like some "web forwarding" service
<huy> yea there is
<josh_> who uses freenx?
<flaccid> yamal: i think huy put that in himself
<robyns-here> anyone here know much about the kubuntu packages on their website?
<huy> they have a domain config screen
<huy> and there is a website forwarding
<yamal> then he could change that right where he created that
<huy> so i just put that in
<flaccid> heh but your right, could be dodgy godaddies version of forwarding
<huy> yea it only work for http
<sebsebseb> How can I find out what my saved auto log in password is for  ICQ in Gaim in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<huy> wow, and i thought purchasing a domain automatically means you can start hosting website on your computer
<flaccid> hehe nah you need dns
<robyns-here> sebsebseb, you could try looking in configuration editor in ubuntu
<flaccid> what country you in huy?
<huy> aus
<flaccid> me too
<huy> aussie aussie aussie
<flaccid> heh and i own hosting business
<robyns-here> oi oi oi
<huy> heheh
<flaccid> go the broncos
<robyns-here> crows
<huy> sydney siders?
<flaccid> li'm a sydney sider
<robyns-here> nup, adelaide
<flaccid> but moved to hobart
<huy> omg why?
<flaccid> study
<robyns-here> brrr cold in hobart
<flaccid> mild winter it was
<huy> alot of wierd stuffs in hobart
<flaccid> like?
<huy> havent you heard about tassie?
<huy> people say they all inbred
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> its not like that but
<flaccid> http://www.editdns.net/
<flaccid> there is some free dns hosting
<flaccid> infact google search shows many
<huy> is that yours?
<flaccid> negative
<huy> ah what hosting business are yours?
<flaccid> dns hosting with me is prolly 20 bux a year
<huy> 20 means nothing for a business
<flaccid> i can do you hosting for 5 bux a month
<flaccid> but yeah hey pm if you wanna talk
<huy> hosting ... as in webhosting?
<flaccid> the free dns option is there for you if you wanna run all your stuff from home
<huy> omg i cant even access godaddy site
<huy> is it down for you?
<flaccid> nope seems ok for me
<flaccid> hmm huy seem to dissappear lol
<huy> probably got hacked
<flaccid> u there or you going to timeout?
<huy> sorry was chatting with my wife
<flaccid> heh you not responding to whois or ctcp
<huy> if you can host ruby il host with you
<flaccid> let me check
<flaccid> this box don't have ruby
<flaccid> but i wanna support
<flaccid> what does it require?
<huy> rails
<flaccid> ruby on rails?
<flaccid> is that with apache
<huy> yep
<huy> with apache or lighthtpd
<flaccid> particular package you prefer?
<huy> apache2
<huy> mod_fcgi
<flaccid> is that mod what ruby provides?
<huy> with mysql backend
<huy> yep
<huy> we're talking about $us? or au$
<flaccid> au
<huy> 5 bucks a monh is not bad
<flaccid> its us hosting
<huy> how much bandwdth?
<flaccid> pm
<huy> lol i can't i ssh my home box
<huy> and irc through there
<huy> i dont know how to use cli irc hehehe
<flaccid> bitchx
<p0w4h> hello im doing: apt-get install build-essential.  it keeps asking to put the kubuntu cd into my drive but i don't have it.
<huy> well my email is huy@riotstudios.net
<huy> send me your info and details
<flaccid> p0w4h: change your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<flaccid> huy: pm
<p0w4h> ok thanks
<huy> flaccid: i can't buddy, im using a command line irc
<huy> i cant have multiple windows
<flaccid> ok
<huy> what are you studying in hobart?
<flaccid> computing
<huy> why did you go all the way to hobart?
<daurnimator> tasmania sucks
<flaccid> need a change
<huy> uts, usyd have them
<flaccid> and you can't do a course like this in brisbane or sydney
<huy> what kind of course? game?
<flaccid> nah straight computing
<huy> what do you mean straight computing
<flaccid> software engineering major and stuff
<flaccid> only open source/FOSS
<huy> you can do that at uts
<flaccid> cept java
<huy> i did mine at uts
<flaccid> didnt like some of the units
<huy> oss is up to you
<huy> they teach you the theory
<huy> not the tools
<flaccid> yes
<hyper> does kubuntu install by default a firewall?
<huy> do you know of any game dev channel ?
<flaccid> but you use an implementation as an example
<flaccid> nope
<huy> hyper: no
<flaccid> huy can you chat to me in #huy
<hyper> huy: thx... but now that is strange :(
<huy> hyper: you can install it, follow the ubuntuguide
<hyper> huy: I'm trying to get the webcam through amsn to work
<hyper> huy: it says either I'm firewalled or behind a router... well I'm behind a router but I do forward the ports....
<benkong2> Can a normal user issue a shutdown command? When I want to shutdown all I get is suspend | hibernate|logoff and then I gop back to the login screen and have to choose Alt-S. I want to be able to choose shutdown from the normal menu.
<benkong2> Is this possible ^^
<huy> did you forward to port from your router to your computer?
<hyper> huy: yes I did... 6890-690 tcp and udp
<hyper> I meant -6900 ^^
<huy> hmmm that is odd
<huy> can ubuntu detect your webcam?
<huy> or kubuntu
<hyper> huy: in ekiga the webcam works
<hyper> huy: in amsn I get it displayed but can't "configure" it
<huy> ah then its amsn
<hyper> huy: hmmm.... thx
<hyper> huy: I guess that message appears always if you are behind a router
<hyper> huy: I just tested it with a friend and she can see me :) thx for the hel
<huy> hyper: no problem, just don't strip
<benkong2> anyone tried NetworkManager in edgy? Is it working?
<benkong2> !NetworkManager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<dragonfire1> gm
<hyper> huy: one more question: do you know where I can change the sound input? so that I can use the webcam mic?
<hyper> actually, does amsn support voice?... hmmm, I guess I have to go for Skype
* Mythbusters is away: a dopo,ciao
<huy> exit
<[renbolicious] > wow
<[renbolicious] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mafu> Does anyone by chance know the difference between tetex3 and Livetex2005? I want to use Kile, which depends on tetex3, and I have been using livetex until now, but the two systems seem to conflict, so I have to choose. Any help? :)
<grothesk> Hi!
<Arlington> hi all!
<grothesk> How do I enable configurartion for a Logitech Dual Optical in kcontrol.
<grothesk> It keeps saying me, that there might be a rights problem.
<benkong2> why does apt want to uninstall f-spot openoffice.org and many many more packeges stating that they are nolonger required?
<Arlington> in windows Ctr-Alt-2 makes @ but in kubuntu i must press Alt Gr. is it possible to fix this
<Arlington> is there anyone who can hel with ^^^
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<rampage>  i cant open adept
<rampage>  plz help
<Arlington> what does it say?
<rampage>  it saying su returned with error
<Arlington> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<rampage>  well i cant open it n nothin written on how to to solve these
<Arlington> have you tried the kubuntu forums? searching for that exact error message?
<rampage> nope
<rampage> link ?
<Arlington> www.kubuntu.com there is a forum link at the top
<Arlington> rampage: http://kubuntuforums.net/
<Arlington> rampage: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=search
<rampage> k
<qkr> I installed kubuntu and now I am trying to compile a C program with gcc and it doesn't find the stdio.h header file.
<qkr> can anyone help?
<Arlington> qkr: sorry
<Arlington> rampage: did you find anything?
<[renbolicious] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qkr> no-one can help me?
<[renbolicious] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<koboi> hello
<koboi> c est quoi la derniere version de amsn ??
<dinosaur-rus> qkr: I hope you wrote "#include <stdio.h>", not "#include "stdio.h""
<dinosaur-rus> koboi: please speak English
<koboi> #kubuntu_fr
<koboi> c est quoi deja le lien ?
<dinosaur-rus> koboi: this is #kubuntu, here we speak English
<dinosaur-rus> not French
<Arlington> anyone know when the folder /etc/hotplug/usb/ appears or why i don't have it?
<octan> can anyone explain to me what a syn flood is?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: it's when some host sends lots of SYN (connection establishment) packets to screw its victim
<octan> dinosaur-rus, what harm can it do?
<Dink> Anyone know how to show "text" during the usplash on edgy vs just a bar ??
<dinosaur-rus> octan: primarily slowdown due to huge number of packets that must be processed
<rampage>  well at last i have fixed it
<rampage>  if some one cant open adept can msg me
<Arlington> rampage:  how did you solve it?
<Arlington> did the forum help?
<rampage>  by editing /etc/sudoer
<octan> dinosaur-rus, alright,, but does it need to be a syn flag that send? cant it be a ack flag also?
<dinosaur-rus> rampage: add it to the forum so anyone who needs it can find
<rampage> ok
<raven79> hi all
<octan> tcp flages
<Arlington> can some one explain to me about /etc/usb/hotplug
<Arlington> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !coldplug
<octan> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coldplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arlington> octan:  :-D
<dinosaur-rus> octan: dunno, but AFAIK usually SYN-flood is done via raw sockets to get more control (fake sender's IP, ignore other packets)
<dinosaur-rus> !coolplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coolplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dinosaur-rus> heh
<octan> yea.. but there are tcp flags,, such as syn ack fin rst so  on
<flaccid> locate hyu@
<flaccid> oops
<raven79> someone could help me to add some repository to my repo lists
<[renbolicious] > !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<[renbolicious] > nah
<octan> !doom3
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<[renbolicious] > what do i do with 64bit
<[renbolicious] > doenst want to run  the 32bit installer
<octan> what you mean
<octan> ahh
<[renbolicious] > glibc
<[renbolicious] > 2.0
<[renbolicious] > not supportet
<[renbolicious] > This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<[renbolicious] > (tried to run setup)
<octan> i know :P
<[renbolicious] > :(
<octan> read thiis
<octan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<octan> then you have it working
<[renbolicious] > ok
<[renbolicious] > thx
<octan> np
<main2> anyone here using tightvncserver?
<main2> im able to connect to my tightvncserver, but the kde wm doesnt startup :/
<octan> heh i tould you to use ssh -X :P last night.
<octan> you can start up an entire X with ssh
<main2> solved.. the problem
<main2> octan: an entire x, a kde desktop as well?
<soulrider> hyello
<octan> yes
<main2> (krfb, kept on crashing so i left it..)
<Arlington> octan:  do you by any change know anything about usb and hotplug?
<octan> Arlington, not much.. sorry
<main2> octan: could you tell me a bit more about this?
<soulrider> does anyone know where i can get the dapper an the edgy knot 2 color schemes? or how i can export them form a machine that has them ?
<octan> main2, thers alot of howtos on google
<Arlington> anything? i motsly wonder why i don't have the directory
<dinosaur-rus> octan: do you want to say Kubuntu doesn't have 32-bit apps support out-of-the-box?
<octan> dinosaur-rus, ?
<raven79> sorry some could, please tell me where i can add repositories? ...should be a web site where user can choose their repositories...
<rampage>  well here is the link http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9506.0
<rampage> ^_^
<raven79> thanks
<octan> dinosaur-rus, some app are in 32 bits like flash,, and they dont work on 64 bit so you need to run them in 32 bit inside the 64 bit system
<raven79> rampage: where i must add it?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: I mean does freshly installed Kubuntu allow working with 32-bit apps?
<Arlington> rampage dosn't that mean that you've made all your users to roots?
<Arlington> that wouldn't be good.
<rampage> nope
<Arlington> okay.
<rampage> only the u ser u want
<dinosaur-rus> octan: what about regular apps like web-browsers, etc?
<Arlington> i'am just a newbie ;-D
<rampage> u can also disable root acess
<Arlington> okay nice :-D
<octan> dinosaur-rus, you can use etc firefox in 64 bit,, but without flash
<Arlington> do you know anything about hotplug an usb?
<octan> flash is a closed code
<octan> and they only support 32 atm
<host-one> ciao
<rampage> nah ^_^
<soulrider> Arlington: what do you mean with hotplug an usb?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: so 64-bit Kubuntu can't run 32-bit apps without some magic dances? :P
<Arlington> soulrider: my logitech mouse can't send it's info to xserver because of some conflict and to solve this i need to add a script to the folder /etc/usb/hotplug. all according to kubuntu help. but i don't have the folder
<octan> dinosaur-rus read the link i pased its the magic ,,
<Arlington> i meant KDE where i wrote xserver
<octan> main2, http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<main2> thanks octan :-))
<Arlington> soulrider:  etc/hotplug/usb
<octan> main2, np
<soulrider> err, no idea Arlington, sorry
<Arlington> too bad.
<Arlington> do you have that folder? (just curious)
<dinosaur-rus> octan: ohh, it seems I need voodoo magic to be able to run 32-bit apps like Opera
<DHGE> Arlington: there is a script and a config-file for my logi-mouse in there
<octan> dinosaur-rus, are you considering installing 64?
<octan> im using it,, :)
<Arlington> yeah that's what i wanna have too. but the directory dosn't even exist on my box...
<octan> and have both java and flash working, thou running in 32 bit, instead of exec firefox i do firefox32
<Arlington> DHGE:  yeah that's what i wanna have too. but the directory dosn't even exist on my box...
<DHGE> Arlington: boot with a live Kubuntu (if you have ...) and copy the files from there
<Arlington> but i've installed from a livekubuntu...
<dinosaur-rus> octan: I'm gonna install Kubuntu 6.10 for x64, but I use Opera which doesn't have 64-bit version
<rampage> software installed by adept is default installed on  /usr/local
<rampage> ???
<cox377> I'm looking to get a wifi dongle, does anyone have any recommendtions for one that would work right out of the box under kubuntu?
<octan> dinosaur-rus how many app do you use that is in only 32 bit?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: two apps
<octan> dinosaur-rus, let me guess opera and flash ?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: ah, 2 apps and flash
<octan> right, and you only do that step once for each app.. and when you want to run then use appname32 instead of appname simple as that
<dinosaur-rus> octan: damn, 3 apps and flash
<octan> dinosaur-rus, what apps?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: Opera, Flash, Avast! Antivirus (I don't have working Internet under Windows, so...), Adobe Reader
<Arlington> cox377:  my d-link works very nice
<octan> dinosaur-rus, since you only have thouse few apps running in only 32 you should defantly install 64 bit
<giles> hey yall
<octan> dinosaur-rus, and once ther ported to 64 bit on delete the 32 bit version :)'
<dinosaur-rus> octan: yeah, but I thought/hoped there'll be less promlems with 32-bit apps... Windows is much better in this way (don't hurt me for these words)...
<giles> I was wondering, Ubuntu has its package manager "Synaptic", whats the Kubuntu equivlent?
<buz> adept
<octan> dinosaur-rus, ? you got a 64 bit version of windows ?
<dinosaur-rus> octan: yes
<octan> yuuwe
<giles> but Synaptec allows you to download anything and search, while Adept only lets you update core files
<cox377> Arlington: Hello again, did it work straight in?? no need for ndiswrapper in other words?
<octan> dinosaur-rus, i dont see the problem.. i have one synaptic32 for 32 bits app and one synaptic for 64 bit apps
<Arlington> no just had to tell it the wep password and it was good to go.
<cox377> Arlington: really?? sounds goood.. do u have a model No.?
<Arlington> yeah hold on.
<cox377> Arlington: cheers
<dinosaur-rus> octan: I meant 64-bit Windows doesn't need ANY special manipulations for installing and running 32-bit applications at all! that thing is completely transparent to the user
<estasy90> vedrai che ci capisco molto..
<Arlington> Swl-G122 version B1 Firmware ver 2.03
<octan> dinosaur-rus, this is linux,., it require some loving and care :p so you have to do it your self :P
<dinosaur-rus> octan: :)
<Arlington> cox377: make that dwl ---->
<dinosaur-rus> oh, is Kubuntu kernel HIMEM-enabled? the question is stupid for 64-bit system, but I'd want to precaution :P
<Arlington> cox377:  i don't know if it's availible in all countries tjough...
<cox377> Arlington: cheers for that, which country did u buy it in?
<Arlington> i'am a swede :-D
<dinosaur-rus> octan: hmm... the last post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187542 says that 6.06 doesn't need chroot for 32-bit apps... I'm confused :S
<Arlington> cox377:  hope it works fine for you too. not all that expensive either right?
<cox377> Arlington: nah shouldnt be
<octan> dinosaur-rus, well i would like to know how he does that
<rampage>  amarok wont play mp3s help
<Arlington> cox377: good luck then
<MistaED> dinosaur-rus: afaik, the biggest problems now is that apt needs to force-install i386 stuff on amd64, and of course 32-bit plugins don't work under 64-bit firefox without installing the 32-bit firefox manually
<Arlington> rampage: you need to download codecs.
<rampage>  from where ??
<Arlington> rampage: do it through adept.
<rampage>  links ??
<MistaED> but there's no need for a chroot afaik
<rampage>  wanna install it offline
<Arlington> rampage: impossible i think... :-(
<rampage>  where installed files by apt is stored ??
<Arlington> rampage: they arn't stored i believe just installed....
<Arlington> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rampage>  temp stored some where ?
<rampage>  apt-get amarok say already new version installed
<dinosaur-rus> octan: I found info that 6.06+ doesn't need chroot in all rather new threads
<octan> i see hes using lib32
<rampage>  ??
<Arlington> rampage: it's not amaraok you wan't to update
<rampage>  then ?
<octan> dinosaur-rus, then better for you :P now goahead an install :P
<dinosaur-rus> octan: yeah, but at first I need to backup all important data :)
<rampage>  tell me the format of apt-get install ...???
<Arlington> rampage: stop ?? and then?? i'am working on your asnwer.
<rampage>  ok] 
<Arlington> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<rampage> ok
<Arlington> rampage: btw it's in multiverse...
<rampage> hm
<mini_gamer1896> arlington: shouldn't it be sudo...
<mini_gamer1896> ?
<Arlington> mini_gamer1896: sure it would be bu he asked for the apt get format
<Arlington> mini_gamer1896: *but
<mini_gamer1896> oh, sry
<rampage> 
<rampage> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rampage> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rampage> is only available from another source
<rampage> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<hyper> hiya, I have problems with pairing my headset... I always get  "Pairing not allowed"
<hyper> Hi abattoir :)
<Arlington> rampage:  you must enable multiverse,,,
<rampage> not working
<rampage> how to enable ??
<Arlington> through adept
<Arlington> open adept
<Arlington> rampage: then manage repositories
<rampage> k
* i4get2 thinks...hmm edgy getting me edgy...lol
<rampage> then
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<abattoir> hyper: got edgy installed? ;)
<hyper> abattoir: webcam in amsn runs fine... however I can't pair my headset
<Arlington> rampage: then the line that starts with deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com in the field that says components press there and enter multiverse
<hyper> abattoir: haven't updated to kde4 ^^
<abattoir> hyper: in edgy?
<abattoir> hyper: i mean the pairing issue
<Arlington> rampage: did you follow?
<hyper> abattoir: yes, it's in edgy
<rampage> man
<abattoir> hyper: bt in edgy has some issues
<rampage> i am not gettin http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/
<hyper> abattoir: oh.... :(
<hyper> abattoir: I get the webcam to run in edgy.... but not the headset :(
<abattoir> hyper: try sudo hciconfig hci piscan
<Arlington> okay what line do you have then?
<abattoir> hyper: after that see if it pairs
<Arlington> rampage: *lines
<rampage> i am gettin deb http://us.archeive ......
<abattoir> hyper: if it doesn't, you might need to compile bluez-utils manually
<Arlington> well then add multiverse there....
<Arlington> rampage:  or what does it say further down taht line?
<dinosaur-rus> damn how can I get directory size?
<rampage>  all deb line startin with http://us. ???
<Arlington> rampage: what distro are you on?
<emonkey> rampage, no there can be some they start with ftp://
<rampage> kubuntu
<Arlington> wich build?
<rampage> 6.06
<rampage> drapper drake
* dinosaur-rus prepares for massive backup process
<Arlington> rampage. in the field  far to the right of the window. called components.
<rampage> y
<hyper> abattoir: well, still no luck :(
<abattoir> hyper: any errors?
<hyper> it just won't let me pair
<Arlington> rampage: what do you have any one that says universe or multiverse?
<rampage> yup it say
<Arlington> what does it say?
<Arlington> universe right?
<hyper> Oct  2 16:12:52 localhost hcid[5635] : link_key_request (sba=00:0E:A1:33:70:FA, dba=00:0D:44:3B:7D:B9)
<hyper> Oct  2 16:12:52 localhost hcid[5635] : pin_code_request (sba=00:0E:A1:33:70:FA, dba=00:0D:44:3B:7D:B9)
<hyper> Oct  2 16:12:52 localhost hcid[5635] : call_passkey_agent(): no agent registered
<rampage>  main reistricted universe and multiverse
<wimpies> How can I connect to my mysql db using openoffice database ?
<hyper> abattoir: I never got a box or request for the key
<wimpies> I tried with odbc and with jdbc but both fail
<Arlington> we do you have one that's syas only universe?
<Arlington> *says
<rampage>  yup
<abattoir> hyper: ok, you need to make some minor tweaks
<rampage>  4 says likr that
<Arlington> is it greyed or black?
<rampage>  universe
<abattoir> hyper: you should change the pin_helper in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf to /usr/lib/kbluepin
<rampage>  grey
<hyper> abattoir: I googled and tried everything I found... but no luck
<abattoir> hyper: and i think you'd need to compile bluez-utils
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, my laptop reboots instead of shutting down if i click on kmenu -> logout -> shutdown
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me.
<Arlington> then press it and then press the button in the middle called confirm(?)
<hyper> abattoir: I have this -->           pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin;
<v3ctor> wimpies: http://www.unixodbc.org/doc/OOoMySQL.pdf#search=%22connect%20openoffice%20mysql%20%22
<hyper> abattoir: that's where the proggy is
<Arlington> sorry just right click the field and choose enable.
<abattoir> hyper: hmm, that's surprising, must have been fixed... see if that file actually exists
<Arlington> rampage: can we take this through pm?
<abattoir> hyper: also check if you have /usr/bin/pin-wrapper(or any other variation of that)
<hyper> abattoir:
<hyper> hyper@hyper-kubuntu:/usr/lib/kdebluetooth$ locate kbluepin
<hyper> /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
<riri> hi
<riri> i just update
<abattoir> hyper: ok, the pinwrapper?
<riri> kubuntu edgy beta
<riri> and now neither adept nor apt-get works : segmentation error ?
<hyper> abattoir: no pin-wrapper
<riri> is there a way to correct this ?
<j2daosh> how do i get music to play through freenx?
<Arlington> rampage: did it work
<abattoir> hyper: any other variations of pin* ?
<hyper> abattoir: just pinky in that folder
<j2daosh> anyone know how?
<hyper> hyper@hyper-kubuntu:/usr/bin$ ls pin*
<hyper> pinky
<abattoir> hyper: they you'd have to download the sources for bluez-utils, modify the Makefile and compile it
<hyper> abattoir: never modified a Makefile ^^
<rampage> nope
<hyper> abattoir: gonna be my first time... :)
<abattoir> hyper: there's always a first to everything ;)
<wimpies> v3ctor : thx it works ;)
<hyper> abattoir: just bluez-utils? or the other packages also?
<abattoir> hyper: bluez-utils should be fine
<abattoir> hyper: run configure, and then ping me
<abattoir> brb
<v3ctor> wimpies: np
<hyper> abattoir:  checking for BLUEZ... configure: error: Bluetooth library is required
<abattoir> hyper: ok, then get bluez-lib too :(
<hyper> ^^
<intelikey> you know how if you access/open a tty then you can switch to it even if it's no longer active  (any console users here?)  does anyone know what it is in the startup process that might be accessing tty 5 & 6 ?     my [alt] +[left-arrow]  should go from tty1 to tty4 (i modified inittab) but there are two blank ttys between them. 5 and 6 which should not have been opened by anything that i can think of.   any thoughts ?
<hyper> abattoir: configure run fine.... make also.... for makeinstall do I need to do that as sudo?
<abattoir> hyper: no, wait a sec
<mini_gamer1896> ok, i'm using 6.06, have kde, gnome, and xfce installed, and have a problem with xfce showing the toolbars when translucency is setup anywhere in kde; any suggestions?  Have asked in #xubuntu but am getting no answer after ~10min
<hyper> abattoir: well, I'm still at the bluez-libs
<Pensa`MIA> my grub menu is loaded with older kernels, can I just remove the older kernels from the adept package manager?
<abattoir> hyper: oh, run make install too on it then
<hyper> abattoir: as sudo right?
<abattoir> hyper: its bluez-utils that we need to modify
<abattoir> hyper: yup
<intelikey> hyper yes as root
<hyper> abattoir: now configure in the utils I get this:    checking for DBUS... configure: error: dbus > 0.35 is required
<hyper> test
<hyper> :)
<hyper> abattoir: now configure in the utils I get this:    checking for DBUS... configure: error: dbus > 0.35 is required
<wimpies> How can I edit records from a Database table from OpenOffice Database (V3ctor ?)
<raveesh> can anyone help me?
<abattoir> hyper: you should have that installed... else install it 'sudo apt-get install dbus'
<raveesh> amaroK not bing updated
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 i'll answer you, although i don't know anything about your particular issue.  this kde that ub 6.6 is using is screwy from the word go.  it writes to and reads from  /root  even though you may never run sudo/kdesu... that should not happen!   and no telling what else is (hosed) in it.  i suspect that kde is writing to a dir that xfce is looking in for config info.
<dinosaur-rus> lol before cleaning my home directory up I had 5.1GB used and 3.8GB free, now I have 3.8GB used and 5.1GB free
<hyper> abattoir: it's the newest version (dbus is already the newest version.)
<intelikey> dinosaur-rus 3.8G is a lot for just the installed system.  you must have some added data files (mp3 ogg or something)
<raveesh> anyone? kindly reply
<abattoir> hyper: i wonder why you get that error message then
<hyper> how to find out what version it is?
<hyper> dbus -v?
<abattoir> hyper: was there any dbus related package on the bluez site?
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey: k, was suspecting the same myself, thanks
<abattoir> hyper: apt-cache show dbus
<dinosaur-rus> intelikey: I have entire Linux (including home directory) on one partition, and this is my current Linux, I haven't installed Kubuntu yet
<hyper> abattoir:  Version: 0.93-0ubuntu2
<hyper> abattoir: just bluez- libs / utils / firmware / hcidump / gnome
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 a way to test that would be add a user account that never starts kde.  you can test xfce in that account and set everything the same as in the account that does use kde  then compare the home dirs.
<mini_gamer1896> intlikey: k
<abattoir> hyper: weird, i don't understand why it complains
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 also if you are using kdm as your graphic login manager  it may affect that test.   maybe use startx for that account.
<hyper> abattoir: well, I don't understand either :(
<hyper> oh well
<abattoir> hyper: pastebin the exact error msg
<intelikey> ldconfig
<abattoir> hyper: along w/ the entire configure run(if possible)
<intelikey> hyper run  ldconfig    it can't hurt anything.
<intelikey> as root ^
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey, am using the xfce default logon
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 k  it seems same enough.
<mini_gamer1896> sry, am having to wait for a download to start the test
<intelikey> i've not noticed any problem with xdm
<nomadsoul> hi
<intelikey> nomadsoul
<nomadsoul> does anybody know if i can have kubuntu in italian?
<nomadsoul> i have dummy users here
<hyper> abattoir / intelikey:   http://www.phpfi.com/159455
<nomadsoul> and have to use kde in italian :P
<High|ander> are there any specific channel for edgy?
<hyper> what does ldconfig do?
<nomadsoul> (this is my first time with kubuntu)
<dinosaur-rus> hyper: it updates you libs loading cache
<intelikey> nomadsoul sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales   should allow you to set the default lang
<abattoir> hyper: try installing libdbus1-dev
<dinosaur-rus> hyper: "man ldconfig" will say you more
<hyper> abattoir: v
<hyper> E: Couldn't find package libdbus1-dev
<hyper> dinosaur-rus : thx
<intelikey> hyper newer linux distros are pretty automated now.  but we used to have to manually run ldconfig when new librarries were installed so the compiler could find them.   just thounght it wouldn't hurt to give it a whack.
<abattoir> !info libdubs-1-dev
<ubotu> Package libdubs-1-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info libdbus-1-dev
<ubotu> libdbus-1-dev: simple interprocess messaging system (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 289 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Arlington> i'am looking for a mac styled program launcher...
<intelikey> back in the day.  as they speek
<abattoir> hyper: ^^^ i missed a -
<Arlington> where can i find it? if i could?
<hyper> abattoir: trying now :)
<abattoir> Arlington: a docker?
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<abattoir> Arlington: ^^^^
<Arlington> thanx :-)
<abattoir> hyper: does it also install libdbus-1-2 ?
<hyper> abattoir: now configure run fine
<hyper> abattoir: did only install libdbus-1
<abattoir> ok, goo
<abattoir> *good
<intelikey> goo goo  ?
<hyper> abattoir: wow... thx so far :) I owe you a six-pack :)
<abattoir> hyper: don't smoke ;)
<hyper> abattoir: now you said modify the makefile?
* dinosaur-rus backs his data up
<abattoir> hyper: one sec, go to hcid subdir
<abattoir> Makefile.in there
<abattoir> hyper: wait wait wait
<intelikey> dinosaur-rus hehhe i back my system up....   i have never yet broken my data; but, the system is another story.  :)
<hyper> abattoir: yes, Makefil.in is in the subdir hcid
<Agiofws> my freind wants to play mp3's on his fresh kubuntu can anyone help ?
<hyper> Agiofws: well, install a driver.. I recommend amarok
<abattoir> hyper: Makefile, rather than Makefile.in
<hyper> ups, not a driver, a proggy
<MHazem> ups ?
<Agiofws> amrok  is not  a driver
<abattoir> hyper: look for noinst_PROGRAMS = passkey-agent$(EXEEXT)
<dinosaur-rus> intelkey: I'm preparing my Linux partition for formatting and installing Kubuntu, so I must back up my data
<Agiofws> ok ..
<raveesh> i have the same problem
<abattoir> hyper: comment that line(add a # before it)
<CVirus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> Agiofws: *
<raveesh> everythings fine
<CVirus> Agiofws: ^
<hyper> abattoir: done
<CVirus> Agiofws: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> dinosaur-rus yeah i was making a 'pun'   even if it wasn't a good one.
<abattoir> hyper: ok, now run make and sudo make install
<Agiofws> hybrid, CVirus   whats the apt-get package  fro kubuntu ?
<raveesh> does anyone know how can i install the libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> hyper: then stop and restart bluetooth
<Agiofws> synaptic ?
<abattoir> raveesh: do you have multiverse enabled?
<CVirus> Agiofws: cant you just read the freakin' page ?
<Agiofws> does he install it with synaptic ?
<CVirus> Agiofws: you're not a ubuntu user ?
<Agiofws> no
<Agiofws> my freind is
<CVirus> Agiofws: try to bring him here and I could help
<hyper> abattoir: how to restart bluetooth? ^^ there's no entry (or used to be none) at /etc/init.d/bluez-utils :)
<abattoir> hyper: /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart ;)
<CVirus> Agiofws: is he using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<hyper> abattoir: bt restarted
<Agiofws> Kubuntu
<hyper> abattoir: (no error message so far ^^)
<hyper> Agiofws: isn't amarok installed by default on kubuntu?
<intelikey> Agiofws so do a  wget  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Agiofws> and then  where does he save themm ?
<Agiofws> yes he has amrok
<Agiofws> intelikey,  ?
<hyper> abattoir: still pairing not allowed
<abattoir> hyper: did you run that command?
<hyper> abattoir: I run:   btsco -v 00:0D:44:3B:7D:B9
<Agiofws>  If you are using the version of amarok that comes by default with Kubuntu 5.10, install gstreamer0.8-mad. ?
<MHazem> Agiofws: sorry .. dc'ed
<abattoir> hyper: meant sudo hciconfig hci0 piscan
<CVirus> Agiofws: tell him to do the following
<hyper> abatoir: not yet ^^
<Agiofws> does he have to do this via synaptic ?
<abattoir> Agiofws: you friend is running breezy?(5.10) ?
<hyper> abattoir: I run it now
<CVirus> Agiofws: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/oldsources.list && kate /etc/apt/sources.list and add those lines http://rafb.net/paste/results/laIGsm23.html
<dinosaur-rus> omg, the .tar archive with my home directory is ~1.2GB... :S
<CVirus> Agiofws: sudo apt-get update
<Agiofws> what does kate do ?
<hyper> abattoir: when I run now btsco -v .... still no pairing allowed
<Agiofws> he is running 6.06
<dinosaur-rus> Agiofws: it's a text editor
<CVirus> Agiofws: are those steps done ?
<Agiofws> not yet
<intelikey> dinosaur-rus i said that seemed big for just a linux system  you have 2G of user space data
<abattoir> hyper: it works/worked in dapper?
<Agiofws> but add which lines  ?
<intelikey> or more
<abattoir> hyper: if it works there, then my advice is to wait for it to be fixed in edgy
<Agiofws> add which lines  ?
<hyper> abattoir: in dapper I got the pairing to work and it reacted on the volume settings... but never could get audio to run itself
<Agiofws> to  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<CVirus> Agiofws: all the lines in the link I gave you
<dinosaur-rus> intelikey: I have lots of source from different CVS/Git/SVN repositories
<hyper> abattoir: I had the hope that it might run better in edgy :)
<intelikey> yep there is it.
<CVirus> Agiofws: add them to his /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agiofws> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  this one ?
<CVirus> damn
<Agiofws> which link ?
<CVirus> Agiofws: http://rafb.net/paste/results/laIGsm23.html
<abattoir> hyper: as i said, there is a bug in upstream bluez-utils, so i guess you have to wait for that to be fixed in edgy
<Agiofws> ok
<CVirus> Agiofws: not the link itself ... but the lines inside
<hyper> abattoir: thx :)
<Agiofws> i'll tell him
<hyper> abattoir: very kind of you to try and help me
<CVirus> Agiofws: line 1 to 8
<abattoir> hyper: :), sorry i couldn't be of better help ;)
<hyper> abattoir: well, you did your best and invested quite a bit of time
<CVirus> Agiofws: are you done yet ?
<abattoir> hyper: glad you see it that way :)
<hyper> abattoir: so no need to say sorry... I have to say thanks for that :)
<CVirus> Agiofws: cant your friend use IRC ?
<Agiofws> he is but  not another server yet
<Agiofws> he is on grbet
<CVirus> Agiofws: why the hell cant he join this server ?!
<Agiofws> net*
<Agiofws> does not know  how to yet
<hyper> abattoir: too bad it didn't work out... could have written a small howto on how I got it to work
<CVirus> Agiofws: is he done ?
<Agiofws> wait its telling hime command not found
<Agiofws> hes in the forst step
<CVirus> forst ?
<CVirus> whats a forst !!
<CVirus> will you please be productive ?!
<Agiofws> first*
<CVirus> you're wasting my fucken time
<Agiofws> i am trying
<CVirus> which command isnt found ?
<Agiofws> i am in the m iddle here
<CVirus> Agiofws: let him join the freakin' server then
<Agiofws> CVirus,   this is what he gets
<Agiofws> themis@themis-desktop:~$ sudo mv/etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/oldsources.list
<Agiofws> themis_ Password:
<Agiofws> themis_ sudo: mv/etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/oldsources.list: command not found
<Agiofws> wtf ?
<CVirus> wtf with you ?
<CVirus> you arent copy and pasting my instructions
<trappist> Agiofws: you need a space between mv and the first /
<Dr_willis> mv /whatever (note the space)
<CVirus> Agiofws: scroll up and copy it properly
<Agiofws> huh
<CVirus> Agiofws: scroll up
<CVirus> Agiofws: and copy the command properly
<Agiofws> i did he typed it wring
<Agiofws> wrong
<CVirus> this isnt my fault either
<hyper> abattoir: Hmmm, I guess I'm gonna try and get it work now in6.06.....
<hyper> brb
<CVirus> Agiofws: cant he edit a file ?! .. more than 10 minutes to edit a freakin' file ?
<Agiofws> i know
<Agiofws> i'm in a hurry here as you are
<Agiofws> ok he moved the file
<CVirus> Agiofws: you should have asked him to join this server
<CVirus> Agiofws: the first command was a rename of the file sources.list ... the second command {the one after the &&} will create a new file with the same name so that you could add the lines I gave you to it
<Agiofws> i know
<Agiofws> i'm telling him ti edit the file now
<caseyomah> I want to unpartition a drive (/dev/hdb) that currently has one partition (/dev/hdb1). How do I do that?
<Agiofws> how does kate close ?
<hyper> back again
<intelikey> CVirus so rather than two steps why didnt you say "cp old new"    :)
<dinosaur-rus> Agiofws: lol
<Agiofws> i could tell him to use vi
<CVirus> damn .. you dont know how kate closes and you want him to use vi
* v3ctor spends 70% of his day in vi
<Agiofws> CVirus,   i don't use kate
* Dr_willis spends 70% of his day in a state of confusion.
* intelikey avoids vi like the plague
* caseyomah lives in the state of confusion
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey: i made a new user and overlayed a new session;  logged on to xfce, and had to restart that xserver session, because no toolbars nor the ablilty to right click appeared
<v3ctor> Dr_willis: is that near Oregon?
<Agiofws> vi is ok for me
* Dr_willis for one welcoms out VI Overlords.
<Dr_willis> :)
* dinosaur-rus prefers GUI editors
<CVirus> Agiofws: will you edit the file in whatever way ?
<Dr_willis> vi does have a gui. :P its just a very simple gui
<CVirus> GUI editors arent as powerful as test based editors
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey: am going to log out and try without the overlay
<CVirus> lets stick to topic anyway
<CVirus> text*
<Agiofws> themis_ themis@themis-desktop:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agiofws> themis_ X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Agiofws> themis_   Major opcode:  144
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 good idea
<Agiofws> whats that now
<CVirus> Agiofws: its okay
<Agiofws> i though he moved it
<trappist> Agiofws: those are X warnings.  you can ignore them.
<Agiofws> ok
<Agiofws> so where does he add them ?
<Agiofws> at the end ?
<trappist> Agiofws: they come from having the wacom stuff in the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis>  uninitialized input device 166    --> is due to the wacom tablet entry in the xorg.conf file. I think.
<CVirus> Agiofws: the file shou
<intelikey> !start an editor war
<CVirus> deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start an editor war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> deb-src http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<CVirus> 
<CVirus> deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<CVirus> deb-src http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<CVirus> 
<intelikey> the bot's no fun anymore
<CVirus> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<CVirus> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<CVirus> oops
<CVirus> damn
<CVirus> Agiofws: the file should be empty !
<abionnnn> has anyone had any trouble running xfig under kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Agiofws> oh ok i though those were in the file
<CVirus> Agiofws: I really dunno what you're talking about ... I'm sorry I can not help you any longer since you're acting like a stupid newbie
<trappist> CVirus: please observe the CoC
<trappist> !CoC > CVirus
<Agiofws> i am not acting like a stupiod newbei i am just truing to help
<CVirus> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tristanmike> Agiofws: don't listen to him, we only let him out for some air
<Agiofws> and maybe  if kate woyld not show thos stupid messages i wouyld not be confused now
<CVirus> this is too much really
<caseyomah> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey: ok, i got on and it pulled up properly via the test user account; should i remove the kde settings from my folder?
<abionnnn> I guess this channel is too big for anyone to run xfig ?:P
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 that should affectively reset it.   something like  rm ~/.kde -R
<Agiofws> CVirus,  should he paste  the lines ass they are exactly   in the   in url ?
<Agiofws> with the deb part infront ?
<Agiofws> or only the urls ?
<tristanmike> if you're installing repos, then yes with the "deb" part in front
<intelikey> it is possable mini_gamer1896 that another .* config file is affecting it.
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey, could be, most of the mess started when i activated the bagira style
<Agiofws> how do you save a file using kate ?
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 may i sujest you do something like    for this in /home/<other_user>/.* ;do [ -f `basename $this` ]  && diff `basename $this` $this ;done
<Agiofws> ok he saved it  intelikey
<Agiofws> now
<intelikey> to compare the configuration files in the two home dirs
<Agiofws> sudo apt-get  ?
<intelikey> update
<intelikey> Agiofws> sudo apt-get  ?     ?==update
<tristanmike> Agiofws: sudo apt-get update
<Agiofws> sudo apt-get update
<Agiofws> ok
<caseyomah> Without using QTParted or GParted is there a way to remove a partition?
<Agiofws> after that will he have the gfreakin m,p3 codecs ?
<intelikey> caseyomah sure
<intelikey> fdisk
<Agiofws> or does he have to do more magic ?
<intelikey> cfdisk might like you better
<Agiofws> cfdisk
<tristanmike> Agiofws: after you install them, yes :D
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey, sry, am not that proficient in bash lingo |  i understand the first segment, should i directly copy everything else thereafter verbatem?
<Agiofws> what does he have to install ?
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 all but the <other_user>   it needs translated.
<mini_gamer1896> k
<Agiofws> tristanmike,  ?
<tristanmike> Agiofws: sorry, didn't know you were talking to me....for mp3 in Kubuntu ?
<Agiofws> yes please if you could
<CVirus> Agiofws: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Agiofws> ok
<tristanmike> Agiofws: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tristanmike> Agiofws: that site has a whole bunch of things to install
<CVirus> tristanmike: he doesnt want to reamd
<CVirus> read*
<CVirus> and yet he needs our help
<CVirus> Agiofws: tell your friend to read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tristanmike> CVirus: you need more patience
<rexbron> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<narasim_7> i installed kubuntu from 6.06 desktop cd..i have ubuntu 6.06alternate cd
<intelikey> CVirus are you a doctor ?
<CVirus> tristanmike: I guess so
<tristanmike> you have to remember what it was like when we knew nothing
<CVirus> intelikey: I'm still a student
<intelikey> oh  patience  not  patients
<intelikey> sorry
<caseyomah> I'm getting "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<caseyomah> Press any key to exit cfdisk" on "cfdisk /dev/hdb" (the drive I want to unpartition)
<narasim_7> i used aptcdrom to add ubuntu cd ... but i cannot install gnome now
<trappist> CVirus: if you don't want to help him, don't help him.  kindly refrain from interfering with others trying to help him patiently.
<tristanmike> LOL @ intelikey
<Agiofws> no he's ok i heard worse
<CVirus> trappist: sure
<CVirus> Agiofws: I apologize
<intelikey> :)
<AtKaaZ> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<narasim_7>  i installed kubuntu from 6.06 desktop cd..i have ubuntu 6.06alternate cd i used aptcdrom to add ubuntu cd ... but i cannot install gnome now
<Agiofws> no need to
<tristanmike> we all friends here :D
<abionnnn> narasim_7: I hope you don't plan on running xfig!
<Agiofws> i'm ok so are you
<intelikey> tristanmike all but me.
<narasim_7> abionnnn: i dont understand
<tristanmike> yeah, intelikey is a big jerk, don't listen to him
<intelikey> life would be dull without any enemies
<tristanmike> :P
<thewheat> I have a problem w/ edgy, i cant play .mp4 files anymore. got any help?
<intelikey> :)
<AtKaaZ> can X.org run while in framebuffer mode using nvidiafb?
<trappist> thewheat: #ubuntu+1 for edgy help
<narasim_7> abionnnn: i used apt-ddrom to add the cd but when i do a apt-get install gnome-desktop it says no packages found
<tristanmike> hows it comming Agiofws ?
<thewheat> trappist: thanx :)
<caseyomah> narasim_7: ubuntu-desktop is the name of the package
<intelikey> AtKaaZ i think so.
<intelikey> AtKaaZ i haven't tested that.
<narasim_7> caseyomah: ok..will try and let u know
<Agiofws> ok he  is loading the codecs
<AtKaaZ> intelikey ok. I guess I need xorg version that runs with framebuffer (trying to find it now)
<caseyomah> What is the right variable pass for oKle added the the media "DVD Video Disk"?
<intelikey> AtKaaZ xserver-xorg-driver-fbdev  ???
<AtKaaZ> intelikey yes apparently I've to specify fbdev instead of nv or ndivia on the driver section, but now I seem to be missing some fonts including 'fixed'
<intelikey> hmmm yeah  fb isn't using defoma    hmmm
<intelikey> AtKaaZ i don't know what to tell you there.  maybe someone that uses x can step in
<AtKaaZ> intelikey i've no idea what defoma is :)
<AtKaaZ> intelikey thanks for your help ;)
<intelikey> np
<nomadsoul> intelikey: what time is it?
<nomadsoul> intelikey what time is it?
<nomadsoul> intelikey: are you a bot?
<AtKaaZ> :)
<intelikey> Description: Debian Font Manager -- automatic font configuration framework
<intelikey>  Defoma, which stands for DEbian FOnt MAnager, provides a framework
<intelikey>  for automatic font configuration.
<intelikey> AtKaaZ ^
<AtKaaZ> yep, got it thanks
<intelikey> it's still kinda new and growing
<intelikey> i think *buntu introduced it with 6.6
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: It is a bot :-)
<narasim_7> caseyomah: may be i will install them from the repositories itself , thanks
<intelikey> nomadsoul :)
<caseyomah> narasim_7: No problem.
<intelikey> the time is 15:48 gmt
<AtKaaZ> any idea how to fix this? Couldn't open RGB_DB '/etc/X11/rgb'
<narasim_7> one more thing....my alternate cd is hanging while installing xorg..i tried with my friends ' alternate cd also .. but i can install from desktop cd..any clues?
<intelikey> AtKaaZ permissions issue   probably something not suid=root
<narasim_7> configuration P4 2.4 845gvsr no  video cards other than onboard
<intelikey> AtKaaZ how did you call X ?
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: startx
<caseyomah> LOL I figured out the problem with cfdisk, I forgot to su. lol
<intelikey> ls -l `which startx`   see if it's +s
<narasim_7> ok bye..everyone
<nomadsoul> AtKaaZ: can i have kubuntu in italian?
<AtKaaZ> intelikey I can actually see the screen + mouse cursor for a few msec there :) after that I'm back to console
<AtKaaZ> nomadsoul I don't know :P
<nomadsoul> i'll ask to the bot
<nomadsoul> intelikey: can i have kubuntu in italian?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> may need a ~/.sxession file AtKaaZ
<AtKaaZ> intelikey it's not +s :)
<intelikey> nomadsoul yes you can.
<nomadsoul> intelikey: how?
<intelikey> run kconfigure   and select your language
<nomadsoul> intelikey: tnks
<nomadsoul> intelikey: as root?
<intelikey> as user
<nomadsoul> intelikey: i do not have kconfigure
<intelikey> unless you want to set it system wide
<AtKaaZ> intelikey you are right something complains about missing ~/.xsession file what do I put in it? kde?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Me either
<intelikey> DaSkreech then give him the propper name
<intelikey> i don
<intelikey> 't
<Agiofws> adept updater  does kubuntu have anything like  mpg123 ?
<intelikey> have kde
<trappist> Agiofws: yes, it has mpg123.  and mpg321.
<nomadsoul> intelikey: i do not have kconfigure
<mini_gamer1896> intelikey, ok, this is going to take more time than i have right now, so am going to put this on hold; thanks for you assistance
<AtKaaZ> intelikey should i use /etc/X11/Xsession ?
<intelikey> mini_gamer1896 np
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You mean kcontrol?
<intelikey> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: run kcontrol
<nomadsoul> DaSkreech: bu ti do not have italian inkcontrol :P
<intelikey> AtKaaZ echo "rxvt
<Agiofws> ok it worked  thanks for the help
<trappist> nomadsoul: try systemsettings
<intelikey> AtKaaZ echo "rxvt" > .xsession
<intelikey> i keep bumping the enter key.   sorry for the typos.
<tristanmike> Agiofws: glad to hear it :D
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: Try in System Settings then
<nomadsoul> trappist: isn't systemsettings the same as kcontrol??
<DaSkreech> Yeah :)
<trappist> nomadsoul: not exactly
<trappist> serves the same purpose, but it's a different app
<intelikey> AtKaaZ you can use any command that you wish to use for the base session.   twm, xfce4-session, kde-session,  yada yada yada...
<intelikey> as long as it's installed
<nomadsoul> by the way i can only select Italy as my country but i still have only US or British English as language
<nomadsoul> do i have to aspt-get something?
<intelikey> nomadsoul install the i18's
<nomadsoul> *apt-get
<nomadsoul> intelikey: what i18n'2?
<nomadsoul> intelikey: what i18n's?
<nomadsoul> i do not see it in aptitude
<zorglu_> !languagr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> i know there is a keyword for it
<zorglu_> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<zorglu_> there is a better one
<AtKaaZ> intelikey thanks it worked with konsole
<zorglu_> !i18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> zorglu_: if you're not sure exactly what you want (or even if you are, and it's just for you) you can ask the bot in private message so as not to spam the channel
<trappist> zorglu_: as in, /msg ubotu i18n
<zorglu_> :)
<intelikey> nomadsoul   language-support-it - metapackage for Italian language support  <-- for one.
<nomadsoul> ok
<nomadsoul> it says that it is not possible to find language-support-it
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: kde-i18n-it can't kill either :)
<intelikey> openoffice.org-l10n-it - Italian language package for OpenOffice.org
<igor> anybody knows how i get the codecs to watch any king of films on the Kaffeine player??
<igor> i use kubunto
<igor> :T
<DaSkreech> !codecs > igor
<zorglu_> so no idea on the page on which all of them are regrouped ?
<nomadsoul> DaSkreech: I think i have to update my source.list
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: try language-pack-it
<ccc> i'm trying to add a new, extra hd on my system but i fear the new disk is dead. 'sudo fdisk -l' should show ALL connected disks, right?
<ccc> even non mounted devices, that is
<igor> DaSkreech: ok...i'll try..thanks
<intelikey> language-pack-gnome-it - GNOME translation updates for language Italian  <--- if you use gnome
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: can't find kde-i18n-it ?
<nomadsoul> i only have language-pack-en
<heras> Hi
<nomadsoul> or language-packe-us-kde
<nomadsoul> apt-get update?
<intelikey> language-pack-kde-it - KDE translation updates for language Italian
<intelikey> language-pack-kde-it-base - KDE translations for language Italian
<intelikey> nomadsoul there   ^
<nomadsoul> intelikey: yes i searched that way but found nothing
<DaSkreech> Where are you searching?
<ubuntu> can someone please help me to install lilo from live CD ??!
<intelikey> nomadsoul i got that from apt-cache search language-pack-kde | grep -e '-it'
<intelikey> try it and see if it shows
<DaSkreech> Nikola-kv: You are trying to rescue a computer?
<_Lisa_> Digg: http://digg.com/tech_news/Pagerank_update_now_Visible
<Nikola-kv> yup
<nomadsoul> intelikey: i think i have to correctly compile /etc/apt/source.list
<DaSkreech> Nikola-kv: What Distro was on it before?
<igor> DaSkreech: should i just write : !codecs ....on the console???
<heras> I just installed klibido, but am unable to figure out how to operate it. Can't find anyting in KDE help center.
<nomadsoul> can someone give me his source.list?
<DaSkreech> igor: No ubotu should have sent you a message
<DaSkreech>  read the links from there
<Nikola-kv> suse
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: did you try a sudo apt-get update ?
<intelikey> nomadsoul "apt-cache search language-pack-kde | grep -e '-it'         try it and see if it shows,  if not you have not the correct repos setup
<igor> DaSkreech: yeah!
<igor> :)
<DaSkreech> igor: ok Read those they should help you
<nomadsoul> DaSkreech: yes it does nothing because the whole source.list is commented..
<Nikola-kv> I also have kubuntu on other partition, but I cant load it now ...
<Nikola-kv> i fixed mbr from winXP cd
<Skalord> hi
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: That might be a problem :)
<DaSkreech> Ahhh
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nomadsoul> DaSkreech: can you give me your source.list?
<DaSkreech> Nikola-kv: read the REcovering Link
<Nikola-kv> ok, thx
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> have i got to do security copies of my files before installing kubuntu?
* intelikey offered nomadsoul a copy.
<Acc> LeeJunFan: are u here, or do u idle?
<Skalord> have i got to do security copies f my files before installing kubuntu?
<nomadsoul> intelikey: my dcc doesn-t work
<nomadsoul> can someone paste his source.list on nopaste?
<fdoving> Skalord: i'd recommend it. but it's not essential if you know what you're doing :)
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Skalord> fdoving ..`> well i dont know anything about linux lol
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<fdoving> Skalord: then i'd recommend backups.
<intelikey> there   that's all you "need"  ^
<Jan-pp> i have an x session running remotely over nx. if i start azureus, the splash displays. if i go into the java config dialog, it works. if i go into nano, nothing happens. screenshot: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9550/zwischenablage01gz5.png - if i click now, the menu goes away and thats it
<Skalord> fdoving ..`> but the problem is it takes a lot of time cause i have 15 gb i wouldn't like too get lost
<nomadsoul> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> nomadsoul np
<Skalord> fdoving ..`> how can i do a fast backup or something like that
<fdoving> Skalord: dvds or something.
<Skalord> fdoving ..`> but 15 gb takes so long :(
<intelikey> 15G    have a spare hd ?
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: Take intelikey's
<Skalord> no 15 gb is what id like to save
<nomadsoul> DaSkreech: ??
<intelikey> Skalord i got that.  i was asking if you had a spare hd to put it on
<DaSkreech> Skalord: Do you have 15 GB of space to put em somewhere?
<DaSkreech> nomadsoul: Sorry catching up  :)
<nomadsoul> :P
<Skalord> itelikely what exactly is a spare id :s
<Skalord> intelikey*
<intelikey> not id  hd   as in  hard drive
<intelikey> fixed disk drive as it's sometimes called
<Skalord> i dont know :s i have a 1gb memo ive found lol
<intelikey> ig memn   that's not a meno that's full collection of dime store novals
<intelikey> 1G ^
<root___>   how to install packages tthrough console ???
<DaSkreech> root___: First Don't login as root :)
<fdoving> root___: apt-get install
<intelikey> root___ apt-get install package-name
<rampage>  lol ok
<DaSkreech> second it's apt-get install <packagename>
<rampage>   ok
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install <package> actually is correct :P
<Hawkwind> Though logged in as root, guess the sudo isn't necessary
<Hawkwind> Hah
<DaSkreech> Yeah I took that into consideration
<intelikey> Hawkwind unless package-name was the real name of the package to be installed   :)
<egarim> when edgy will be released in november or early?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Hah.  We all know that's been done a million times too
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was wondering what's the difference between the package and the packagename
<Hawkwind> egarim: Sometime this month
<DaSkreech> Since I almost always use package name
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<egarim> Hawkwind: are u sure this month ?
<DaSkreech> egarim: Read ^^ :-)
<Hawkwind> egarim: Yes, hence the 6.10 version number
<egarim> ok thank you
<Hawkwind> Means the 10th month of 2006
* intelikey goes to build a meta package called "package"  that depends on apt    lol  :)
<Arlington> does some one know if it's possible to make Ctrl-Alt for like Alt Gr as they do in windows?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: LOL, that'd be funny
<intelikey> ty
<egarim> so if the UniverseFreeze is alredy done the packages will not changed ?
<egarim> only the kernel ?
* intelikey then does apt-get remove apt    so he can test the new package.deb
<intelikey> ooops
<Arlington> does some one know if it's possible to make Ctrl-Alt for like Alt Gr as they do in windows?
<intelikey> Arlington yes it is.
<intelikey> but now don't ask me how.
<intelikey> :)
<rampage>   installing packages offline
<rampage>   ???/
<caseyomah> What command line variables are there for "Storage Media"?
<intelikey> rampage you can put it in /var/cache/apt/archives/  and still use apt to install it.   or  dpkg -i package.deb
<intelikey> caseyomah man mount
<caseyomah> Thank you.
<intelikey> or you may be asking about cdrecord ?
<caseyomah> That's not what I'm looking for I mean %u...
<Arlington> intelikey: grrr. tell me now! or i'll eat ya!
<zorglu_> Arlington: 'menu -> system setting -> personnal -> regional + accesibility' is where you can configure your keyboard
<intelikey> Arlington in the gui, i suppose you are refering to ?     kde has key bindings app of some sort
<alejandro> hi
<Zoros> hi
<intelikey> ah yes zorglu_ got you Arlington
<zorglu_> ALL: it is for a poll, what is your output for "du -s /var/cache/apt/archives"
<Arlington> zorglu_: THANX!!
<zorglu_> Arlington: cool :) what is your output for  "du -s /var/cache/apt/archives"
<zorglu_> this command wont hurt anybody :) it is just a way for me to know the size of your apt archives
<DeadS0ul> which command?
<zorglu_> du -s /var/cache/apt/archives
<zorglu_> 303136 <- this is mine
<DeadS0ul> good ol' du
<zorglu_> show me yours :)
<DeadS0ul> meh why isn't kopete connecting to msn >|
<zorglu_> ok nobody want to answer my poll....
<intelikey> zorglu_ why would it matter....   you can clear the archive cache with   sudo apt-get clean
<DeadS0ul> i'm updating atm
<zorglu_> intelikey: it does matter to me to get this info :)
<intelikey> 1172156	/var/cache/apt/archives
<intelikey> there's mine
<zorglu_> intelikey: thanks
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: are you around
<intelikey> but i don't clear it.  i'm on dialup and if i reinstall i don't want to re-download all that
<[Pitcher] > [Pitcher]   New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 Tu nuevo servidor de Ubuntu: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668}
<[Pitcher] > damian_  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 Tu nuevo servidor de Ubuntu: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668}
<zorglu_> intelikey: yep it is not cleared by default
<DaSkreech> 1097810 /var/cache/apt/archives
<zorglu_> this spammer comes like once a day trying to split the ubuntu community
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@148.Red-83-35-113.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: thanks
<intelikey> zorglu_ normally for anyone that has high band width  i would just sujest clearing it.
<caseyomah> I'm looking for the autostart %vars in KDE's Removable Media.
<intelikey> if you do updates you will have several versions of blah.deb in there
<DeadS0ul> anyone able to connect with msn on kopete here?
<tristanmike> DeadS0ul: I'm on it right now
<rampage>  how to install packages which are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
* gnomefreak waits for the other one
<DeadS0ul> even kmess doesn't work
<jtholmes> Being a long time Linux user i know how I would handle this. the question is a windows person has all 40g of his only hard drive as his C: drive so would that person have to run live cd and know how to use parted to create  swap and space for ubuntu before installing from live cd?
<rampage> ??
<intelikey> rampage sudo apt-get install package
<intelikey> rampage what is the package in question ?
<rampage>  codec libs
<jtholmes> I dont have any means to experiment because I dont use Windows
* intelikey finally realized that it's something not in rampage's repos.....
<intelikey> rampage sudo dpkg -i "codec libs.deb"
<rampage>  apt-get dpkg -i is not working
<zorglu_> jtholmes: there is a page on the web and the bot explaining this
<intelikey> but i don't think you gave me the real name :)
<jtholmes> zorglu_: in the wiki or else where, do you know the url
<zorglu_> jtholmes: but i dont remember it exactly and trappist told me not to test it
<zorglu_> jtholmes: nope
<Hawkwind> jtholmes: I do believe I am :)
<trappist> zorglu_: test it in private message, is what I said
<jtholmes> zorglu_: who is trappist
<intelikey> what error rampage ?
<zorglu_> trappist: yep sorry for the incorrect report
<zorglu_> jtholmes: here he is  :)
<jtholmes> zorglu_: is trappist on
<rampage> E: Invalid operation dpkg
<trappist> rampage: it's not apt-get dpkg -i, it's just dpkg -i
<Joel-Wideman> hello
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: good missed you reply do you happen to see the long message i wrote about 1-2 minutes ago about windows users installing ubuntu on c: only dirve
<buz> does linux realplayer contain spyware?
<intelikey> then you did type that "apt-get dpkg -i ..."   hehhe i thought so... you don't use both commands.  either apt-get or dpkg  not both.     rampage sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*cod*.deb
<intelikey> rampage copy and paste that ^ starting at sudo to the end of post.
<rampage> then
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: long and short of it if a windows users has only one drive and it is taken up by their C:  slice and there is no space left do they have to run parted to create swap and space for installing ubuntu
<Joel-Wideman> I'm trying to set up my kubuntu box as a print server - printing works fine, but no other computers (both another kubuntu box and a winxp) can't send to it.
<intelikey> does it error ?
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: point me to the url if there is one
<intelikey> Joel-Wideman set cups to listen to the network ?
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> Joel-Wideman ^
<intelikey>        http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing
<intelikey>          https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Joel-Wideman> I'm having trouble configuring cups in kubuntu. The system settings gui refuses to accept any username/password when i try to configure the print server, and pointing firefox at port 631 gives me a message that i can't configure it that way
<Joel-Wideman> Am I simply going about it the wrong way?
<Arlington> zorglu_: is it possible to add your own commands in some way?
<zorglu_> zorglu_: ?
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: What docs ahve you read on CUPS?
<Arlington> zorglu_: we spoke about Ctrl-Alt having same funciton as Alt Gr
<DeadS0ul> Arlington: khotkeys
<DeadS0ul> set'em to waht you want
<zorglu_> Arlington: im no expert as configuring keyboard on kubuntu :) i told you all i knew :)
<Arlington> zorglu_: okay :-)
<Hawkwind> jtholmes: I don't use Windows anything, sorry
<intelikey> rampage i forget how frustrating it is to be new to linux.   i should have pointed out that dpkg  is the debian package manager   and it requires exact path and file name   ./ is assumed if no path is used.   while apt is the advanced package management frontend to dpkg  apt uses the configuration file /etc/apt/sources.list to read the path and a database file  which contains a list of the packages in the repositories lis
<Arlington> DeadS0ul: in wich repos is that? coulodn't find it among mine...
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: neither do I. However i am trying to help some folks convert to Linux and that is where the question came from
<Joel-Wideman> err... It's been awhile since I've read CUPS docs and maybe I'm just missing something there, but it was my understanding after searching for kubuntu print server issues that kubuntu needs some tricky configuring because it breaks cups print serving.
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: thanks
<Hawkwind> jtholmes: Might ask someone that knows Windows then.  I have nothing to do with that OS in over 4 years now
<Joel-Wideman> As I said, local printing works fine.
<DaSkreech> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jtholmes> Hawkwind: ok thanks
<intelikey> rampage thus apt needs only the general package name.   an examplt of each.    1. dpkg -i /some/place/package-name-version3.4.5-ubuntu.deb     would install the package package-name-version3.4.5-ubuntu.deb      2.  apt-get install package-name   would install that same package from the repos if it's listed in the database.
<DeadS0ul> Arlington: go to System Settings -> Accessibility and Regional Settings
<Arlington>  DeadS0ul: in wich repos is that? coulodn't find it among mine...
<rampage> oh
<rampage> thx inte
<DeadS0ul> There's Keyboard Shortcuts, which is more standard keyboard input
<buz> how can i print from acroread7? (kpdf doesnt display the pdf properly)
<DeadS0ul> and there's input actions which is damn flexible
<intelikey> therefore the conclusion is this.  if you have a file.deb that's not in the database use dpkg to install it manually.  if you want a package that is in the database use apt-get install <name> to install it an all it's dependancies automaticly.
<Arlington> yeah but how can i configure them at my own will?
<DeadS0ul> configure what exactly?
<Arlington> taht would be xkb options right?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Might want to help setup his repos while we are explaining?
<narasim_7> sudharsh: hi
<intelikey> DaSkreech na that's another error down the road.  lets not make linux unbareable
<sudharsh> narasim_7: hi..
<DaSkreech> LInux bares all!
<narasim_7> sudharsh: from ldtp?
<sudharsh> narasim_7: yup
<narasim_7> sudharsh: great
<intelikey> but it's not borne of all
<zorglu_> evil telnet which send command
<Arlington> in windows Ctrl-Alt is same as Alt Gr button
<intelikey> mmmm telnet
<intelikey> hacker wet dream
<zorglu_> intelikey: it sends 5byte of command when you close it :) spend 10min on that :) thinking it was a bug in my code
<DeadS0ul> Alt Gr?
<Arlington> right Alt called AltGr on swedish  board
<intelikey> zorglu_ :)
<DeadS0ul> you want to set up a keyboard layout?
<Arlington> yes :-)
<DeadS0ul> ahh
<amachu> hi
<amachu> how do i telnet to a remote server
<MotorCityMadMan> can kmail be configured to access yahoo mail ?
<DeadS0ul> system settings -> regional and accessibilty -> keyboard layout..
<DeadS0ul> thre's a swedish layout there, add it
<Arlington> well i've been there...
<zorglu_> amachu: 'telnet thehostnameoftheremoveserver'
<zorglu_> amachu: but ssh is prefered for security
<amachu> ssh?
<zorglu_> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DeadS0ul> and you've set it?
<intelikey> !ssh
<Arlington> can't make (at) or any other third level signs...
<DeadS0ul> oh
<DeadS0ul> I think it'll show an keyboard layout icon in the system tray after that, you have to switch to the swedish keyboard layout using that
<DeadS0ul> oh here's the option
<narasim_7> sudharsh:
<DeadS0ul> hit the xkb option, and scroll down to the third level choosers
<intelikey> DeadS0ul & Arlington if it's a system wide change desired wouldn't it be better to change the keyboard layout in xorg.conf ?
<intelikey> not to be butting in.
<DeadS0ul> there's a global option in xkb..
<Arlington> intelikey:  it is. but how can i do that change there?
<DeadS0ul> I dunno xkb settings though heh
<jtholmes> anyone know the url for installing ubuntu on a single drive windows only box with no free disk space
<zorglu_> it is accessible trhu system setting
<zorglu_> jtholmes: search the website :)
<zorglu_> !window
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> damn
<zorglu_> ok trappist i wont apply your advice
<zorglu_> trappist: this prevent me from helping people, i dont like it
<jtholmes> zorglu_: i searched the wiki w/no hits  looks like some said to search bots will do
<zorglu_> ok
<intelikey> Arlington    line in /etc/X/xorg.conf    ***   Option          "XkbLayout"     "us" ***   from "us" to what ever.     you can set it from   sudo dpkg-recongifure -Plow xserver-xorg
<intelikey> or just edit the file .
<Arlington> yeah i've edited that now.
<cpl-tnt44> is Kubuntu will be better for my old laptop computer over the regular ubuntu version ?
<intelikey> changes take affect on x startup.
<buz> cpl-tnt44: better in what respect
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: kde use more resource that gnome, and gnome uses more than xfce, so up to you to see
<buz> zorglu_: not wholly true
<buz> you can customize kde to be muchlighter than the default is
<raveesh> how do you change icons of shortcuts?
<intelikey> zorglu_ i disagree with the resources claim
<buz> afaik thats not su much the case with gnome
<zorglu_> so what would you say ? that gnome uses more that kde ?
<zorglu_> that xfce use more that gnome and kde ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ my tests have shown gnome to have a biger foot print in ram than kde
<buz> xfce uses less
<buz> but gnome and kde are comparable
<buz> (with kde doing more for the resources)
<buz> with the possible exception of kmail which is damn resource hog
<intelikey> if you want light weight.  use twm
<intelikey> or go commando
<intelikey> :)
<zorglu_> hehe :) i only boot in single user :)
<zorglu_> ok so lets help this guy then
<cpl-tnt44> zorglu , thanks i'll check the ubuntu first ...
<buz> cpl-tnt44: try the live cd maybe?
<cpl-tnt44> buz , i installed from the live cd the ubuntu 6 ..
<intelikey> zorglu_ why single ?     just remove the referance to the *dm in your desired runlevel.   no need to be in single user mode.
<cpl-tnt44> laterst
<buz> you can install kubuntu by doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<buz> then you can switch between the two and compare
<intelikey> buz or just install kde
<cpl-tnt44> damn ... im getting an error failed to start Xserver ( your graphical interface ...blablabla ...) what should i do ?
<intelikey> no conflicts that way.... or not as many
<buz> conflicts? what conflicts
<buz> i have both on my notebook, no issues whatsoever
<cpl-tnt44> guyz .. i have a proble, with the install now ... can i get some attension plz
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 depends on what the blablabla is
<cpl-tnt44> "Failed to start the X Server ( your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly . would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem "  *** just installed ubuntu on a desktop and moved the hdd back to the laptop and this is the messege i got .. how can i solve this ? ***
<zorglu_> intelikey: nope in reality i ran unix only in tty up to 2001 and then switch to graphical. now i like it :)
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: you can't move the hd like that :) all the hardward config from the laptop is different from the desktop one
<intelikey> zorglu_ i used gui's up to 2k  hehhe
<Joel-Wideman> Okay. I followed the instructions at those links. From the client kubuntu box, it sees the print server. Printing a test page, it says it was successfully sent. However, the test page doesn't print.
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: this is what confuse the system
<cpl-tnt44> zorglu_ : so in what step can i move the hdd ?
<cpl-tnt44> zorglu_ , cant ubuntu adjust itself ?
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: good question, the easiest would be to reinstall
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: nope it cant
<cpl-tnt44> zorglu_ : ok ... and not the easiest ?
<cpl-tnt44> thank inte
<intelikey> np
<Arlington> aaaargh anyone who can help a swede with getting (at) and everyother third selection figure to work?!
<intelikey> and i would call reconfiguring x easer than reinstalling
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: would be to fix all the issue you would meet along the way, as intelikey give you
<buz> Arlington: getting WHAT to work?
<cpl-tnt44> he asks me to autodetect the graphical card should i click YES or NO ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ there shouldn't be many issues.   reconfiguring the network and the xserver should about do it.
<intelikey> yes
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<zorglu_> intelikey: cool then
<zorglu_> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<cpl-tnt44> card provider ... :??? compaq armada m300
<zorglu_> Arlington: in case you are not aware of it
<Arlington> i can't make @ signs.
<igor> anybody knows a good website to get codecs???? i need the realplayer codecs
<intelikey> O.O
<Arlington> and if i get that to work i usually can't make usual letters...
<intelikey> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , use kernal framebuffer device interface ?
<intelikey> Arlington what does [shift of #2]   print ?
<cpl-tnt44> yes or no ?
<Arlington> "
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 no
<intelikey> Arlington hmmm interesting...
<Arlington> well now mysteriously it works. i will dig and get back !
<intelikey> Arlington did you set xorg to use your keyboard layout ?
<igor> anybody knows a good website to get codecs???? i need the realplayer codecs
<Arlington> yes of course.
<cpl-tnt44> interlikey , rebooting , hold your fingers ...
<buz> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<igor> i'll see
* intelikey holds his fingures and types with his nose...
<Joel-Wideman> Also, the windows box says that I'm not authorized to use the printer on the kubuntu box. I did follow the steps in those instructions.
<buz> spilt white powder on your keyboard or what
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 just type startx
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 no need to reboot to test it
<cpl-tnt44> interlikey "interlikey , rebooting , hold your fingers ..." means i already did
<intelikey> hehhe ok
<cpl-tnt44> interlikey still problem presist
<Joel-Wideman> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> you didn't get something right. cpl-tnt44   compare  `lshw`   with the settings for the vidio card in your /etc/X/xorg.conf
<cpl-tnt44> "startx" - is giving me an log screen ... at the end it says : Fatal server error : no screen found , XIO : fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer ) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests ( 0 knows processed) with 0 events remaning .
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 or pastebin the output of  lshw   and  cat /etc/X/xorg.conf
<cpl-tnt44> lshw ( i dunno what it means or how to activate it ... plz be more specific since im new to linux )
<intelikey> it's a command.
<Joel-Wideman> Is the information in those documents incorrect for Kubuntu because the print server does NOT work following those directions?
<intelikey>  you can redirrect the output to a file if need be so      lshw > output.file
<Arlington> not to bardge in or anything but cpl.tnt44 what videocard do u use?
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , since my laptop dont have any outpot devices i would have to let it go ...
<dinosaur-rus> uh, I won't install Kubuntu for several months
<cpl-tnt44> cpltntn44 using ati rage 4 MB on his compaq armada M300
<Arlington> !ati
<intelikey> no output device ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey - i only use external ...
<rampage>  my amarok wont play
<rampage>  help ?
<Arlington> rampage: what happens?
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 headless boxen   i C
<rampage>  my amarok wont play mp3
<cpl-tnt44> ubuntu 5 version worked well ... i dunno why i had to upgrade to 6
<zorglu_> q. when people boot in recovery, what is the graphic mode use ? normal X drivers or does it fall back on fd ?
<zorglu_> fd= fb= framebuffer
<Arlington> cpl-tnt44: what driver did u select?
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , yeap
<cpl-tnt44> ATI
<rampage>  ???
<mluser-laptop> could someone please let me know what file I need to edit to have certain kernel modules loaded at boot time?
<zorglu_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpl-tnt44> lets do a step by step of the commands ?
<Arlington> you should probably get the frglx driver.
<rampage>  i know that stuff@ubotu
<morghanphoenix> how do I set up ssh to let my girl access my hard drive from WinSCP?
<cpl-tnt44> sudo d...reconfigure command ?
<buz> mluser-laptop: /etc/modules
<cpl-tnt44> found it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rampage>  how can i play mp3 in amarok ?
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: just lets her login, the scp is on top of ssh
<intelikey> zorglu_ i don't know  but it should be  vga=normal  if it's truely a "safe mode"   probably isn't.   look in the  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and see what it is
<zorglu_> !mp3 > rampage
<Arlington> you need to get thoose codecs we spoke about earlier.
<Arlington> rampage:  !mp3
<buz> morghanphoenix: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mluser-laptop> buz: thanks :)
<buz> then maybe you have to start openssh
<rampage> yup
<rampage> help
<intelikey> zorglu_ frame buffering should not be active in failsafe/recovery mode.
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: as far I know you apt-get install openssh-server and then give her a login
<buz> (out of personal experience i recommend to remove certain files first)
<intelikey> it probably is in *butnu though.
<zorglu_> intelikey: indead, it is only 'single + nosplash' for recovery, but nothing about graphic mode
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey : ok step by step command ...
<cpl-tnt44> Autodetect video driver ? YES NO ?
<intelikey> no
<morghanphoenix> Do I need to do anything with my router or should that not matter?
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 switch tty's and run lshw on the same box and see what the name of the graphics card is.
<intelikey> err headless.  nm.
<morghanphoenix> openssh-server
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: she need to be able to reach your box. so up to you to see
<buz> morghanphoenix: can oyu ping her?
<morghanphoenix> yes, I can ping her
<buz> then your network is fine
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 i aint gonna play the headless game today.  ask someone else.
<zorglu_> buz: that a optimistic view of network :)
<morghanphoenix> do I need to set up opensshserer or is that doen allready?
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , can i make it run page by page so i can look at it ? like dir/w ?
<zorglu_> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<buz> if you apt-getted it, it's setup
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: have you read this page ?
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<buz> you MIGHT need to start it
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 yes   lshw | less
<cpl-tnt44> thanks u .. that should solve it...
<rampage>  help some 1 ?
<rampage>   playing mp3s
<Arlington> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rampage>  with amarok
<rampage>  i have seen that
<Arlington> tehn do what it say!
<zorglu_> looks like the bot page no more satisfies users
<Arlington> says
<DaSkreech> buz: He shouldn't :)
<buz> that usually works with amarok?!?
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , it doesnt show the graphical card...
<Arlington> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , it doesnt show the graphical card... nm !!!
<Arlington> !daept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buz> DaSkreech: who shouldnt do what?
<Arlington> !adept
<DaSkreech> rampage: install libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<DaSkreech> buz: Have to start it
<intelikey> zorglu_ back to the recovery mode   i can't use grub so i have nothing to look at.  but there may be a default  vga= in your menu.lst
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 in the less filter hit   /vidio
<buz> DaSkreech: i know i had to do it once
<buz> but other times i didnt
<buz> so checking cant hurt
<DaSkreech> Warty? :)
<zorglu_> intelikey: yep, thanks i think i will add it, just in case i need it. because it is not there
<buz> hoary
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , DISPLAY : VGA compatible controller , PRODUCT : 3D Rage LT PRO , vendor : ATI ,physical id:5 bus info pci@00:05.0 version : dc
<Arlington> rampage: PM
<buz> or breezy
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 less has built in search function  /<search-string>   for forword  and   ?<search_string>  for reverse search.
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 yuch.... there's part of the problem.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 try to just use the vesa driver and see if you can get x working that way.
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , mmm the problem is to move it back to the laptop witch is headless
<Arlington> intelikey: it's not hard to get that driver!
<Arlington> i did it.
<cpl-tnt44> ok using the vesa driver is ?
<buz> a headless laptop?
<buz> now that sounds rather useless
<cpl-tnt44> yeap
<intelikey> Arlington getting it. no.  getting it to work without error.........
<cpl-tnt44> headless but i can easy remove the HDD and connect it to a usb 2
<Arlington> not hard for me anyway?
<Arlington> if nothing else works you must try the hard routes...
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , how do i define the vesa ?
<buz> cpl-tnt44: you could always install openssh-server ;)
<cpl-tnt44> openssh-server ?
<cpl-tnt44> expand on it ?
<cpl-tnt44> btw how do i exit from the lshw command ?
<buz> yeah access it over the net
<buz> wait a minute, how are you using less without a screen?
<cpl-tnt44> laptop , without output like Diskett drives or DVD drive and sort of like not a screan !!!
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 please ask someone else.   i don't want to play the headless game....    in the first place you can't get xorg working on a headless box    not the server anyway.   and in the second place we probably aren't even speeking the same language which will only lead to more frustration.
<cpl-tnt44> screen
<morghanphoenix> okay, I don't see where it says what the host is, is it my IP or host name?
<morghanphoenix> Keeps telling me the host doesn't exist.
<cpl-tnt44> its not head less !!!
<Arlington> cpl-tnt44:  headless as in graphics card
<cpl-tnt44> Arlington , i can see something on the screen , how do u think i write the commands ?
<buz> morghanphoenix: try the ip
<intelikey> headless means no vidio-out
<buz> without screen, one can do that you know
<buz> bonus points for serial console ;)
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , i got u wrong i thought headless like in no output devices like cdrom , diskett drives or so ...
<intelikey> buz hehhe cheeter
<cpl-tnt44> not screen !
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: can you putty in?
<cpl-tnt44> i have a regular laptop its just dont have cdrom and diskett drives...
<Arlington> intelikey cpl-tnt44: hahaha
<buz> even more bonuspoints if the serial console is on the other end of the world using a portmaster ;)
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 see  the second reason in the excuse above... ^
<cpl-tnt44> :)
<ninHer> hi all
<cpl-tnt44> lol !... come on ...
<cpl-tnt44> intelikey , im a computer tech guy but english is not my 1st language but i do speak it very well ...
<cpl-tnt44> it should be an ez problem to solve...
<intelikey> ok it's not headless.   we can do this then.     (takes a deep breath)
<cpl-tnt44> ok ..
<cpl-tnt44> im in lshw command ...
<cpl-tnt44> how do i end it ?
<buz> try q
<cpl-tnt44> buz , thanks ...
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: I assume client machine is Windows?
<cpl-tnt44> ok now what ?
<cpl-tnt44> X server problem ..
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 for all future referances.  all commands will pertain only to the (headless) laptop with a display    ok ?
<cpl-tnt44> the chip is ati ...
<cpl-tnt44> lol offcourse !
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> go
<buz> morghanphoenix: can the client ping YOU?
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/X/xserver.xorg
<morghanphoenix> yes, it can ping me.
<cpl-tnt44> i got into a GNU nano 1.3.10 ?
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: Can you putty in?
<buz> uhm xorg.conf lives in /etc/X11/xorg.conf on dapper?!?
<intelikey> scroll down to  Section "Device"
<dinosaur-rus> buz: it should
<cpl-tnt44> buz ,i dont think so bcz im in an edit screen ...
<intelikey> buz yes ty.  sorry cpl-tnt44  X11
<morghanphoenix> I got it to connect, but it's saying that it can't initialize SFTP
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/X11/xserver.xorg
<intelikey> and scroll down to  Section "Device"
<morghanphoenix> do I need to install something else on mine, or is the windows client set up wrong.
<cpl-tnt44> ok how do i exit this screen ?
<buz> morghanphoenix: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config if sftp-server is commented out
<intelikey> that defines your vidio card
<intelikey> the instructions are at the bottom of the screen
<cpl-tnt44> inte , wait u got in an edit screen Exit = ^X
<intelikey> yep
<cpl-tnt44> ok !
<cpl-tnt44> i got it
<cpl-tnt44> now what
<cpl-tnt44> sudo nano /etc/X11/xserver.xorg ?
<intelikey> try it with the correct address ?   you there now ?
<intelikey> yep
<buz> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cpl-tnt44> aint working guyz !
<buz> try mine
<cpl-tnt44> give me a command that works...
<cpl-tnt44> i tried !
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: What client are you using?
<intelikey> reposting  <intelikey> sudo nano /etc/X11/xserver.xorg
<intelikey> oops
<intelikey> i did say xserver  hah
<morghanphoenix> only place it even says sftp is Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<intelikey> buz take over.
<morghanphoenix> WinSCP
<cpl-tnt44> Still !
<cpl-tnt44> not working
<cpl-tnt44> buz
<buz> why arent we using dpkg-reconfigure anyway
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: Hmm I've heard good things about that. I normally use Filezilla though
<cpl-tnt44> lets use !
<buz> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cpl-tnt44> nope .. still get me to the edit screen
<morghanphoenix> it was the reccomendation in the windows irc channel
<buz> cpl-tnt44: that's the point
<intelikey> cpl-tnt44 nano is a text editor
<buz> morghanphoenix: winscp is fine
<cpl-tnt44> ok ...
<cpl-tnt44> so it worked fine ?
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: What error are you getting?
<buz> morghanphoenix: the sftp line isn't commented out?
<intelikey> scroll down to the section that defines your vidio card.
<cpl-tnt44> but im getting to an empty text editor with nothing says on it
<morghanphoenix> the line I coppied? No
<buz> no wonder your X doesnt work
<buz> without configuration it would have a hard time
<intelikey> change the driver to vesa     check with buz that i spelled correctly
<cpl-tnt44> how do i change the driver to vesa ?
<morghanphoenix> cannot initialize sftp protocol.
<cpl-tnt44> dpkg ?
<buz> yeah you could try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: Can WinSCP configure which version of ssh it is using?
<cpl-tnt44> so lets...
<morghanphoenix> it asks 1 or 2
<morghanphoenix> Default 2
<DaSkreech> That should be right then
<morghanphoenix> It's okay that the user login for her has no home directory, right? I mean she doesn't use my computer.
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: Erm... so when she sftps in what directory does it drop her into?
<morghanphoenix> mine
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying to give her files from my home directory.
<buz> her user DOES need a home dir
<buz> otherwise sftp wont work
<mark_> Anyone help with sound problem? No audio, not even system sounds, all Kmix settings are up full but nowt comes from speakers???
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: so she logs in with your username and passwd?
<morghanphoenix> no, her user name to my home directory
<morghanphoenix> So, I gave her user a home directory and tried logging in to it, smae error message.
<morghanphoenix> server sent command exit status 1.
<morghanphoenix> should I try using my login?
<mark_> I just get a buzz when I use the scroll wheel on the mouse and I laso here a click when I press keys on the keyboard. Any ideas please???
<buz> you could
<buz> but i dont think it will help
<morghanphoenix> Worked with my log in
<morghanphoenix> that was wierd
<buz> ok that IS weird
<morghanphoenix> maybe because I'm logged in on this computer?
<morghanphoenix> That's all I can think of.
<morghanphoenix> But thanks, it's working now.
<solemnwarning> When edgy stable gonna be released?
* Agiofws-run http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=technologyNews&storyID=2006-10-02T115117Z_01_L02932174_RTRIDST_0_TECH-MICROSOFT-EU-COL.XML
<DaSkreech> !schedule > solemnwarning
<alfadar> hi, I need to joining a kubuntu Workstation to a Windows NT4 Domain, somebody can indicate some documents to read?
<DaSkreech> Did they ever sort out that Korroa Lawsuit?
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zorglu_> alfadar: the above link it for you
<alfadar> ok zorglu_
<alfadar> Thank you zorglu_ and ubotu :)
<zorglu_> :)
<sYnie> Hey there. Does anyone know a little tool to convert VCD to MPEG?
<buz> vcd IS mpeg
<sYnie> but i'll get errors when i try to view the *.dat file
<buz> view in what
<sYnie> mplayer, vlc, ...
<buz> mhh should work in vlc
<DaSkreech> Is Edgy shipping with k3b 1?
<buz> can you play the vcd in vlc?
<zorglu_> !info k3b edgy
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<buz> DaSkreech: i think i saw it running on my box once
<sYnie> yes
<buz> mhh must have been wrong then ;)
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: not currently :)
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<DaSkreech> I hope the new basket gets in at some point
<sYnie> [00000265]  access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error) <-- VLC says
<buz> DaSkreech: it's nice
<buz> although i dont agree with the kontact integration 100%
<DaSkreech> You are using the SVN version?
<DaSkreech> buz: can't you opt out of that?
<buz> snapshots from the tarball yes
<buz> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Problem solved :)
<buz> if you compile it and kdepim-dev isnt installed it wont be integrated
<buz> DaSkreech: it's simple to build, actually
<DaSkreech> buz: Hmm no after installation opt out?
<DaSkreech> That's not kool
<buz> sudo apt-get build-dep kdepim and you got everything (most likely much more but who cares) than you need
<buz> not sure
<buz> maybe you can remove the shared lib
<DaSkreech> hey aseigo
<jessica_> #kubuntu.de
<buz> the master himself
<aseigo> hoi
<jessica_> oh...
<jessica_> i#m sorry
<jessica_> '
<jessica_> lol
<zorglu_> no harm done :)
<jessica_> wie geht das nochmal?
<buz> jessica_: /join #kubuntu.de
<cpl-tnt44> buz
<cpl-tnt44> hey remember me ?
<jessica_> ahh...
<buz> yes
<jessica_> thank you!
<cpl-tnt44> i took a little break off this ...
<buz> kein problem
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cpl-tnt44> reinstalled the ubuntu 6 and still problem presist
<cpl-tnt44> we need to reconfigure the server X ...
<buz> what card have you actually got
<jessica_> buz kannst du etwa deutsch??
<cpl-tnt44> its an old laptop ati rage
<zorglu_> jessica_: it is a '-' :) and you can click on the #kubuntu-de directly if you are using konversation to irc
<jessica_> oh...
<jessica_> im sorry
<buz> my bad
<jessica_> thank you!!
<cpl-tnt44> zorglu_ , remember me u said something about u cant install ubuntu 6 on a desktop computer and move the hdd back to the laptop ?
<buz> actually you can
<cpl-tnt44> really ?
<cpl-tnt44> thats what i did now buz
<buz> sure, it's not windows
<Mo-Z> is runescape playable in linux?
<cpl-tnt44> yeah but now i came to this server X error
<cpl-tnt44> and it cant be solved..
<buz> yeah well you'll likely have to reconfigure x
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> sodu ?
<buz> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cpl-tnt44> sudo ?
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> thanks
<cpl-tnt44> lets step by step this
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: some misunderstanding here :) i said the easiest would be to reinstall. or you could fix the issue as you meet them
<buz> pretty self explanatory really
<zorglu_> cpl-tnt44: and you choosed the second solution
<cpl-tnt44> zorglu my bad u right !
<MasterEvilAce> HURRAY! Kubuntu update gave me a usplash again. It's not centered though.. how do I fix that?
<cpl-tnt44> but i wonder why in ubuntu 5 the transmission worked smooth while in 6 it come to some problems
<romin> how i can install firefox with tar.gz ?
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> buz
<cpl-tnt44> lets continue
<zorglu_> romin: elaborate
<cpl-tnt44> autodetect video hardware /yes/no ?
<buz> try yes
<miguel> alguien habla espaol?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<romin> anybody can help me ?
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> it writes ati ...
<cpl-tnt44> witch is ok
<cpl-tnt44> which is ok
<zorglu_> romin: the first step to get help, is to explain the problem you are trying to solve
<JacksLivr> miguel hablo un poco espanol
<zorglu_> romin: hence my 'elaborate' :)
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cpl-tnt44> he wants the amount of memory in kb to be used by your video card ...
<cpl-tnt44> buz ^^^^
<buz> leave it empty
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> kernal framebuffer ?
<cpl-tnt44> yes or no ?
<JacksLivr> miguel: que is su problema?
<buz> just hit enter until you come to the screen configuration
<zorglu_> JacksLivr: miguel: please go in #kubuntu-es to speak in spanish
<JacksLivr> sorry, was just trying to help him
<cpl-tnt44> ok i never some to this
<JacksLivr> zorglu_: not trying to offend, just trying to help
<cpl-tnt44> he is asking me now Would you like to view the detailed X server output as well ?
<cpl-tnt44> hit yes or no ?
<buz> why did it start x just now?
<cpl-tnt44> buz ?
<buz> no
<miguel> gracias
<zorglu_> JacksLivr: it is cool, the issue is just this channel is english speaking, you can help him in #kubuntu-es without problem
<miguel> para empezar como cambio de canal??
<miguel> ya tengo una pestaa abierta con #kubuntu-es
<cpl-tnt44> now it says ... The X server is now diabled . Restart GDM when it is configured correctly
<buz> DaSkreech: actually it seems you can use basket standalone even if its compiled for kontact
<miguel> pero nadie me contesta
<DaSkreech> buz: well yeah :)
<cpl-tnt44> is it ok
<JacksLivr> i'll PM him
<cpl-tnt44> ?
<DaSkreech> Kontact is an app aggregator
<buz> mhh
<buz> doesnt sound very good, cpl-tnt44
<cpl-tnt44> ok ..
<cpl-tnt44> retry ?
<buz> if x cant configure itself, there's likely some hardware it gets confused by
<cpl-tnt44> or there is more to it?
<buz> no that works with my ati card
<cpl-tnt44> which cant be redefined ?
<buz> what chip is in there?
<cpl-tnt44> Rage
<buz> DaSkreech: i can tar you up the built sources if you like
<miguel> jackslivr_ tengo que registrar mi nick cada vez que incie session, ya recibi tu mensaje en privado, pero no te puedo contestar
<buz> hmm
<buz> not even sure if thats supported by the ati driver, really
<cpl-tnt44> naaa the ubuntu 5 took the card why the 6 cant ?
<buz> different versions of xorg
<buz> maybe you need another driver, who knows
<cpl-tnt44> mmm
<cpl-tnt44> can i upgrade from 5 to 6 ?
<buz> i'm not exactly x expert myself
<buz> sure
<cpl-tnt44> without a CD !!!
<buz> sure
<cpl-tnt44> bcz i dont have cd rom
<zorglu_> JacksLivr: or you can join #kubuntu-es :)
<buz> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cpl-tnt44> in this laptop
<buz> neither have i
<cpl-tnt44> can i install ubuntu from the hdd without a cd rom ?
<zorglu_> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<buz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<buz> thats how i install kubuntu on my notebook
<cpl-tnt44> mmm
<cpl-tnt44> i have a network card in the laptop
<cpl-tnt44> can i use it to boot ?
<zorglu_> buz: the bot used to answer this page... the page of the bot are to general now...
<PiR> hi
<buz> depends
<cpl-tnt44> u mean PXE ?
<PiR> i've a program whose his name is stellarium
<buz> zorglu_: i had used the page last night
<buz> so it was still in my history
<buz> cpl-tnt44: yes
<PiR> and i wanna take screen shots
<zorglu_> buz: ok
<PiR> but i don't know how
<rampage>  where can i get libc6 (>= 2.4-1) for installing libxine-extracodecs
<PiR> someone can help me ?
<zorglu_> PiR: press the 'print' key
<buz> PiR: alt-f2 -> ksnapshot
<rampage>  help ??
<PiR> ok thanks
<zorglu_> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<zorglu_> rampage: you get it there
<rampage>  but my amarok wont play unless libxine-extracodecs installed
<buz> rampage: how about sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodeds?
<rampage>  libxine has these dependiencies
<rampage>  it say
<rampage> (Reading database ... 67107 files and directories currently installed.)
<rampage> Unpacking libxine1c2 (from .../libxine1c2_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_amd64.deb) ...
<rampage> Selecting previously deselected package libxine-extracodecs.
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rampage> Unpacking libxine-extracodecs (from .../libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_amd64.deb) ...
<rampage> Preparing to replace libxine-extracodecs 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (using .../libxine-extracodecs_1.1.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<rampage> Unpacking replacement libxine-extracodecs ...
<rampage> More than one copy of package libxine-extracodecs has been unpacked
<rampage>  in this run !  Only configuring it once.
<zorglu_> rampage: the pastebin is done for that.
<rampage> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libxine-extracodecs:
<rampage>  libxine-extracodecs depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however:
<rampage>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<rampage> dpkg: error processing libxine-extracodecs (--install):
<rampage>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<PiR> 'print' for screen shot -> no
<frojnd> hello there
<PiR> and ALT+F2 do nothings
<rampage>  plz look at these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25517/
<fdoving> PiR: kmenu -> run command
<fdoving> !paste > rampage
<PiR> and ?
<PiR> ok
<fdoving> PiR: that equals to alt+f2.
<rampage>  thse what i get when apt-get libxine-extracodecs
<zorglu_> PiR: you seems to have issue with your keyboard configuration. or you had modified it
<zorglu_> PiR: those keys are setup by default on kubuntu
<PiR> but i've not the kmenu in the screen
<zorglu_> Pi
<zorglu_> PiR: no big K on the bottom left ?
<rampage>  so help ??
<frojnd> what can I do to open link which include streaming: Firefox doesn't know how to open this adress, becouse the protocol (mms) isn't associated with any program
<PiR> stellarium is a program which take total place in the screen
<rampage>  some help ^_^
<PiR> screenfull program (i believe we says it)
<zorglu_> PiR: oh ok, the term is 'fullscreen'
<PiR> ok thanks (i'm french sorry)
<zorglu_> PiR: np, me too :)
<PiR> lol
<rampage>  help ??? on amarok plz
<cpl-tnt44> BUZ BUZ !
<cpl-tnt44> BUz !
<cpl-tnt44> its working !!!!
<buz> congrats
<cpl-tnt44> u wont belive what i did !
<cpl-tnt44> i used the recovery consol
<rampage>  ???
<cpl-tnt44> and did what u said about the screen configuration
<sYnie> i tried to copy a file from CD to my harddrive. but i always get a "Input/Output error"... what could this be ?
<DaSkreech> rampage: what command did you use to install?
<cpl-tnt44> and ubuntu is up !!!
<DaSkreech> sYnie: BaD Cd?
<cpl-tnt44> now lets restart to chk if it works
<fdoving> rampage: looks like your sources.list entries don't match your current kubuntu version
<sYnie> @DaSkreech it's a VCD and I can play it via VLC
<rampage> might be
<PiR> zorglu_ : if you know, can you please connect in kubuntu-fr me to explain ?
<rampage> how to change them
<DaSkreech> sYnie: try to dd it
<Homer> will edgy eft has KDE 3.5.4?
<buz> Homer: yes
<buz> already has
<knithx> Hi!
<fdoving> rampage: what kubuntu version do you have?
<zorglu_> PiR: "sleep 5 && ksnapshot" in a terminal and you got 5sec to switch to the stellariem screen :)
<rampage> 6.06
<buz> you can use kde 3.5.4 with dapper if you want
<xav33> sex
<knithx> Can anyone send me /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png???
<knithx> Please
<rampage>  ???
<DaSkreech> rampage: what command did you use to install this?
<buz> thinking of it, i should upgrade kde myself
<sYnie> dd says the same: "Input/Output error"
<rampage> dpkg -i /root/Desktop/m/*.deb
<DaSkreech> rampage: do you have two libxine debs on the Desktop?
<knithx> Excuse me, can anyone upload /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png to www.imageshack.us for me?
<rampage>  that was the command
<Homer> yeah I heard khtml got improved in 3.5.4
<buz> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<DaSkreech> rampage: do you have two libxine-extracodes.deb files on the desktop
<rampage> libxine1c2_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_amd64.deb
<rampage> libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_amd64.deb
<rampage> libxine-extracodecs_1.1.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<DaSkreech> !
<rampage>  these 3 files
<DaSkreech> rampage: mv the 1.1.1 deb to a new folder
<rampage>  ok
<DaSkreech> rampage: No wait!!
<DaSkreech> The 1.1.2
<rampage>  ??
<DaSkreech> mv that one out leave the 1.1.1 on the desktop
<DaSkreech> then run the command again
<rampage>  which 1.1.1 ? i have 2 files
<soulrider> anyone here good with networks ?
<knithx> Excuse me, can anyone upload /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png to www.imageshack.us for me?
<cpl-tnt44> buz
<cpl-tnt44> i have one more issue to solve
<soulrider> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4025/kubuntupanelyw6.png
<buz> what
<cpl-tnt44> my wireless network on a pcmcia card
<buz> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cpl-tnt44> ok thanks i hope it helps
<rampage> help
<cpl-tnt44> if im using a laptop i should go into this section : WifiDocs/WirelessLaptopInternetAccessPoint ???
<buz> no idea
<buz> my wireless always works
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<Homer> does wine work pretty well these days?
<grothesk> Hi!
<grothesk> How do I set up a certain soundcard as the default one?
<caseyomah> Homer: That is an unfair question. it works for most basic M$ programs, but many DirectX and "Disc ID" programs fail.
<fdoving> grothesk: check this out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76978.html
<grothesk> fdoving: thx!
<zorglu_> caseyomah: what is 'disc id' ?
<caseyomah> That's what I call them.
<caseyomah> Programs (mainly games) that do original disc checking.
<fdoving> grothesk: not sure it's up2date, but it can be helpfull anyway.
<zorglu_> caseyomah: ah ok thanks
<caseyomah> Examples I've seen: Diablo series, 7th Guest series.
<fdoving> grothesk: there is also http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=48385
<caseyomah> I personally prefer Gaim to Kopete because of Kopete's adhering to the rule of "You cannot add yourself to your contact list"
<Nookie^> caseyomah: and why do u want to add your self to contact list?
<jeff_> Hi, all
<caseyomah> Nookie^: I make a Status group and add myself so I can see if the "program status" matches the "network status" I have seen times (on other messengers) when they don't.
<Homer> caseyomah: yeah that annoys the hell out of me
<jeff_> I've got an issue with mythtv running on a Virtual Machine, not making any connection to a remote mysql server, even though I can make the same connection using mysql from the CL.
<Homer> not just you can't add yourself to the contact list, it has to remind you everytime
<Homer> You can not add yourself to the contact list!
<caseyomah> That too. :)
<Homer> with no way to remove yourself
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm retarted
<Homer> unless you use gaim of course lol
<caseyomah> Right.
<Admiral_Chicago> i just messed up two different envelopes writing an address
<caseyomah> Does Kopete support meta-contacts?
<grothesk> caseyomah: Yes, it does.
<cpl-tnt44> im fresh to ubuntu can some 1 plz tell me how to install ndiswrapper on a computer with no internet connection ?
<cpl-tnt44> buz
<caseyomah> Okay, so just the "can't add yourself" balances against A/V features...
<buz> no idea
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<buz> !ndiswwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buz> !ndiswrapper
<caseyomah> BTW: I have a Dell USB Hub Keyboard. I was wondering how to get the multimedia keys working (if possible)
<DaSkreech> When does the MP3 patent expire?
<caseyomah> 2100?
<cpl-tnt44> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<caseyomah> DaSkreech: The year 2100?
<DaSkreech> caseyomah: When was it filed?
<caseyomah> DaSkreech: I don't know, I'm just being a jerk because patents aren't being used the way they were intended.
<DaSkreech> Yeah but would be nice to know when Distros can ship with mP3 support
<soulrider> i heard that mp3 will be free in 2 years or soemthign like that
<cpl-tnt44> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<DaSkreech>  Though I think that we shouldjust make .ogg kill .mp3
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Where?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> here actually
<soulrider> someone said it
<soulrider> cant remember who
<caseyomah> DaSkreech: Patents are supposed to "buy" the patent subject into the public domain after a number of years.
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I added all the wallpapers to http://SeerOfSouls.com/gallery  today
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: http://www.mp3licensing.com/patents/index.html for each different countries
<soulrider> AWESOME!
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i stil got a Sh**load to upload
<octan> DaSkreech 75 years after it was patended
<soulrider> but i got a slow connection, plus, i need my connection
<soulrider> hopefuly i cna do it in a few weeks
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You should put them in a seperate directory somewhere so I can download just those and not the whole thing again :)
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> the thing is i dont know which i uploaded lol
<soulrider> im sucha  atrd
<soulrider> what we could do is
<caseyomah> lol @ soulrider
<soulrider> i can go on uploading them to tks server
<DaSkreech> octan: That's the date it was granted not the date it was filed?
<soulrider> and then
<octan> yea granted
<soulrider> you can sort them by date
<soulrider> and just downlaod hte ones you want
<soulrider> which are the latest
<fdoving> hint, #kubuntu-offtopic.
<soulrider> **rolls eyes**
<caseyomah> Okay, I have a kubuntu (KDE) specific issue...
<fdoving> caseyomah: shoot.
<cpl-tnt44> someone , guide me through the steps of installing wireless pcmcia card  please ? (wireless guides are for more advanced users ...)
<caseyomah> I wonder if anyone knows what the %a...%z are set to in "Storage Media" in System Settings. (The media autoplay)
<JohnFlux_> hey
<caseyomah> Yes JohnFlux_?
<bytech> Hi all. I just loaded Kubuntu on one of my desktops this morning. First time to view and navigate this OS. Can someone tell me the best way to check for updates and add programs like Mozilla Firefox and etc. etc.
<caseyomah> ...Or failing a list, is there a way to like echo a list of current values to screen?
<caseyomah> "Add/Remove Programs"
<soulrider> bytech: you can use add/remove programs
<soulrider> it will automatically get them form the internet :)
<bytech> Let me check it out
<bytech> I just sat down behind the machine 10 minutes ago
<DaSkreech> bytech: Also you will have a little Orange blob thing with a Warning Sign on it in your System tray if you have updates
<caseyomah> Updates (Really Upgrades) are auto-checked and you get a notification area icon when there are newer versions available.
<Admiral_Chicago> bytech, or use Adept Manager
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> thats another alternative
<Admiral_Chicago> you might want to check out easy ubuntu too...
<Admiral_Chicago> !easyubuntu > bytech
<DaSkreech> bytech: Have you used LInux before?
<JohnFlux_> caseyomah: my wife just mucking around..
<bytech> Played with a few distros here and there
<bytech> DaSkreech: Been using Kanotix for 3 or 4 months now as a primary machine
<DaSkreech> bytech: Ok so you don't need too much "we are not windows" speech
<bytech> No, I already prefer Linux over Windows
<morghanphoenix> How do you change the icon for the K menu?
<slow-motion> hallo
<DaSkreech> Hello
<bytech> DaSkreech: Just a matter of making the conversion and getting use to the basics of Linux and then going from there
<morghanphoenix> is there a channel for KDE customization?
<DaSkreech> #kde ?
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: it's a file that you swap out I think
<DaSkreech> bytech: Found adept and add/remove ok?
<morghanphoenix> I saw that in the manual, but I followed the instructions and it didn't change.
<DaSkreech> #kde would be a good place to hang out. Someone who knows more might answer you on here as well
<bytech> DaSkreech: yep found both and checked out EasyUbuntu page as well. Just a matter of getting a little more in depth when I got some time.
<gupta> Is  "tar  -cf  services.tar /etc/rc*" good enough to backup services start/disabled state??
<DaSkreech> gupta: try /etc/rc*/*
<bytech> Thanks for the help. Be back later
<gupta> DaSkreech: Oh the tar command works
<DaSkreech> bye bytech
<gupta> I was wonering if that was all that is required for backing up
<gupta> services state
<bytech> c
<ace> can someone help explan to me how I can uninstall programs that were already installed when I installed ubuntu and the kubuntu desktop?
<DaSkreech> ace: You can remove them with adept or apt-get remove <package name>
<ace> anyone?
<ace> well then i tried adapt it said it was going to uninstall kubuntu too
<DaSkreech> Which Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu-desktop?
<ace> idk let me try it again but i think so
<ace> and i installed the kubuntu desktop when i was in ubuntu
<ace> if that helps
<ace> yea i am trying to uninstall kooka and when i click inspect changes it says it is going to remove Kubuntu desktop system too
<jtyler4> i'm having trouble with removing a package from 6.06 with Apt-get is this the correct area to get halp?
<DaSkreech> ace: that's fine
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: yes
<ace> just go ahead and click uninstall????
<DaSkreech> ace: yes
<ace> alrighty...thnx
<gupta> can anyone think of a possible reason for not being able to download from Irc?
<jtyler4> <DaSkreech>thank you. I used the installed with wordperfect (I know it's old) but now I can't remove a package. dpkg kicks out an error about missing files and directories.
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: Did you check if they were in fact missing?
<jtyler4> they are.
<jtyler4> I made them with touch and made the directories over, and it dutifuly removes them, but still repeats the error
<DaSkreech> Can you pastebin the error?
<jtyler4> I've tried clean and autoclean switches, but no go
<jtyler4> <DaSkreech>pastebin?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jtyler4> it's about 15 lines
<DaSkreech> That's why you use Pastebin :)
<jtyler4> <DaSkreech>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25524/plain/
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> whats a good bittorrent program for linux
<coreymon77> ?
<fdoving> check out ktorrent or azureus
<jtyler4> <DaSkreech>is there a way to clear the package manually from the marked changes?
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:same error
<DaSkreech> Blast :-(
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:yeah. there were other packages. maybe ths script fails cause this is the last package remaining
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:same.
<DaSkreech> Why are you removing it?
<jtyler4> It refused to cooperate. I was trying it out for a noob to see if I could talk them through installing it... it didn't even start.
<DaSkreech> apt-get install -f ?
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:I used the command line to run the installer that came with WP8
<DaSkreech> Sooo it was a .deb?
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:yes. it is an old app. I chose debian during the install
<DaSkreech> Ah. ... I'm wondering if you want to --force it
<jtyler4> the remove script that came with it failed, and I'm trying to get it out now
<bill6> how do you install a modem in kubundu
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: do you mean reinstall it with force?
<DaSkreech> no remove it with a force
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: What did the original installer fail with?
<rambo3> same way  you install a file  in kubundu.
<jtyler4> SaSkreech: the installer worked fine. it was when I tried the uninstall script... and that was last night. I don't have the script.
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: Right what did that fail with?
<Tumaini> Hello people! I'm having some problems with Kweather. It just shows a window that says "empty page" when I try to configure it. How can I solve this, does anyone know?
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: where can I find that?
<tdn> How do I get my nvidia gforce 2 gts pro card to work in Kubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<tdn> I selected the nvidia-driver from the display-setup in System settings. But now I won't work :(
<DaSkreech> Ermm. Syslog maybe?
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: standby
<rambo3> nv driver
<Tumaini> Anyone got any clue why kweather doesn't work in kde?
<rambo3> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:the error- Only libc6 versions 2.0 and 2.1 are supported. Neither are installed.
<shadowhywind> anyone good with wpa_supplicant, its keeps coming up saying Driver doesn't support WPA, but the driver was working before i reinstalled kubuntu
<DaSkreech> What version of Libc6 is installed?
<DaSkreech> Seems like a strange time to be checking that
<Tumaini> Sorry, I was more specific earlier, but got no answer.
<Tumaini> The problem is that when I try to configure it, I get a window that says "Empty page", and nothing more.
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is installed according to Synaptic
<DaSkreech> Tumaini: I think that happened to me as well and I had to log out
<Tumaini> Oh, just that? Thanks, I'll try that.
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: It checked for that at uninstall?
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: here's the verbosity from the script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25526/plain/
<noheadlights> join #rubyonrails
<noheadlights> sry :)
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: you get my last?
<rambo3> are there any "quick and pre programed  " dhtml tools for linux
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: BTW it's Photopaint, and not WP8 4 linux
<DaSkreech> jtyler4:  I think the uninstaller itself needs libc 2.0 or 2.1
<DaSkreech>  you could try and fool it :)
<jtyler4> make a link to the current library?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<jeisma> My amarok won't play mp3s anymore, how come?
<jeisma> It says my 'void-engine' claims to not be able to play mp3s
<jeisma> why did it change ti void-engine?
<jeisma> any help?
<CanoeOnWater> I cant get mp3s to play, aint there some package to do it all?
<Admiral_Chicago> CanoeOnWater, libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, are yiou using xine?
<jeisma> anyone know why my amarok changed to 'void-engine' and it wont play mp3s?
<CanoeOnWater> well i just installed it, and
<CanoeOnWater> not sure
<CanoeOnWater> let me look
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: I'm looking over this script and it's just doing a script check. I'm going to edit a copy of the script and try again
<DaSkreech> Ok
<Kubu> what was the apt-get code to get the kernel source???
<Kubu> sudo apt-get install ...
<CanoeOnWater> i have kaffeen and amork
<jeisma> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<jeisma> Admiral_Chicago but it said it was changed to void-engine
<Kubu> huh
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, #amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> they know a little more than me and i'm afk
<CanoeOnWater> is the xine in the Adept or Synaptic installer?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3 > CanoeOnWater
<jeisma> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: here's the section any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25528/
<CanoeOnWater> ok, thanks Chicago... i will try
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: What are you trying to do?
<jtyler4> add 2.3 to the choices
<shadowhywind> does anyone know why a driver would support WPA in one install, and not support it after the reinstall?
<shadowhywind> any ideaas?
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: Why don't you just comment out the check? :)
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: I could set the libcVer manually. good idea.
<zuus> anybody know how to fix the ati 'Mesa' driver issue??
<zuus> i am having a problem getting 3d acceleration working
<zuus> dri fails to load
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: script went through. still have my apt-get error.
<jtyler4> :(
<DaSkreech> No errors for the uninstaller?
<zuus> Does anybody know how to get 3d acceleration working properly??
<jtyler4> DaSkreech:it was a strict script. it prefaced everything with "if installed..."
<Kubu> what graphics card hav u got
<Kubu> zuus
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: It's a smart script :)
<jtyler4> I still have to fix apt though
<zuus> I am using an ATI Xpress 200m
<zuus> I have trolled the forums for the past week
<zuus> and cannot get FGLRX to load properly
<drbeams> what is a good ftp server for kubunttu
<segfault> drbeams, proftp
<naegling23> hey, im getting an error when I try to change the resloution in NWN, can anyone help me out?
<drbeams> k, i can use adept to install, but i don't know anything about it from there
<jtyler4> DaSkreech?
<naegling23> its X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation), does this mean that xorg is having trouble with my resolution?
<colinguist> Hiya,  I just did something rather stupid.  I used the Kubuntu Display tool to change my monitor (using "Test"), and I can no longer see, my monitor gives me the "Incompatible Mode" message, and I can't see the desktop to change it back
<colinguist> I now can't make it to the Login Screen
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: Yes?
<colinguist> Any good way to get in and fix it?
<colinguist> (apologies for the noob question :p)
<jtyler4> I've still got the error in Apt-get
<colinguist> Or, more importantly, is there any way to reset Xorg.conf?
<colinguist> So I can just start over :p
<zuus> what video card are you using?
<colinguist> ATI Radeon 9600
<colinguist> This all happened when installing fglrx
<zuus> try aticonfig --initial
<zuus> yeah im having major problems with fglrx too
<colinguist> Did that
<colinguist> The issue is getting my xorg.conf back to a state where I can see anything
<stonedragon12> hm
<colinguist> and doing so without being able to get to Login
<colinguist> I've got it booted off a liveCD now
<zuus> hm sorry I dont know anything else that might help
<colinguist> and I think I can edit the xorg.conf from here
<zuus> what does fglrxinfo return?
<colinguist> Well, I'm not sure right now
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: try apt-get install --force-yes
<DaSkreech> and the package you are installing
<colinguist> If you erase xorg.conf, will it automatically create another/
<colinguist> Actually...
<colinguist> Hmm
<colinguist> ?Can you start to a command line/
<colinguist> Is there a way to bypass KDM altogether?
<bmh> hi all, i just converted some partitions from ntfs to ext3, they show up in konq but i cant write as normal user - fstab entry for one: /dev/hdc1 /media/ext46 ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<zuus> I think xorg.conf will regenerate itself if you delete it
<zuus> you might want to create a backup first
<colinguist> I'm copying the XOrg.conf from the LiveCD
<colinguist> and hoping that works
<colinguist> :p
<edu> help
<colinguist> YES!   It worked!
<hyper> what package do I need to install for jpeglib.h  ?
<frank_> hyper: probably something that looks like libjpeg-dev
<frank_> hyper: what are you trying to compile?
<hyper> frank: http://webcamserver.sourceforge.net/  --> or do you know any better webcam streaming software?
<hyper> frank: on windows I used webcamXP
<KDEfanboy> hyper: you can search packages by content filenames at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<hyper> frank: libjpeg62-dev did the job :)
<zuus> colinquest: what does fglrxinfo return?
<KDEfanboy> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<hyper> kdefanboy: Well, I was looking where that file is included... so I had no clue what the package was... so search doesn't help much, does it?
<frank_> hyper: I don't know. don't have a webcam
<jtyler4> DaSkreech: is there a force for installing this package? it seems to have broken dpkg
<hyper> frank: configure / make / make install was now without error :) now lets see how that thing works
<frank_> hyper: actually you can search for a specific file (in a package) at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ I think
<KDEfanboy> hyper: yes it will help. there you can search for which packages provides jpeglib.h
<hyper> fank / kdefanboy: I didn't know that... but in apt-cache search you can't search for a single file...
<DaSkreech> jtyler4: Ah.. I'm Sorry but I have to leave now :(
<jtyler4> I'm onthe right track now. thanks
<DaSkreech> There should be a way to clear the dpkg install queue but I don't know what it is outside of reboot :(
<jtyler4> k
<couquinoux> francais
<KDEfanboy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<colinguist> Hmm.. "XLib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". when I run Glxgears
<colinguist> Anybody have any idea what's broken there?
<hyper> hmmm, isn't there a sun-java5-plugin for edgy?
#kubuntu 2006-10-03
<LeeJunFan> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell LeeJunFan about !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about !glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> colinguist: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<colinguist> ATI Radeon 9600
<colinguist> and I've just installed fglrx
<colinguist> I'm trying disabling composite in xorg.conf
<colinguist> Let's see what that breaks :p
<LeeJunFan> colinguist: no - you need to do that.
<colinguist> Alright, the error is gone
<colinguist> For some reason, glxgears runs fine for around 5 seconds, then slows to a crawl
<Authority> ok, seriously, how does one install mplayer on kubuntu?  none of the howtos on the web actually work.
<draik> anyone here know of any dance channels?
<draik> Specifically dancing salsa
<hyper> LeeJunFan: multiverse is enabled but apt-cache search java5 returns nothing
<cl187> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeeJunFan> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<LeeJunFan> hyper: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<hyper> edgy
* gnomefreak would get sun-java5-plugin
<LeeJunFan> hyper: me too.
<gnomefreak> it installs -jre and -bin among other ones
<hyper> LeeJun: java-gcj-compat-plugin --> that works
<gnomefreak> ick
<LeeJunFan> hyper: I see about 10 packages that match java5 when I apt search
<gnomefreak> LeeJunFan: search java theres even more
<LeeJunFan> hyper: I don't know why it wouldn't be there for you, are you sure you have enabled the proper multiverse lines? not the source, updates or backports?
<hyper> LeeJun: http://www.phpfi.com/159610
<hyper> LeeJun: Oh, it's the backports ^^
<LeeJunFan> hyper: yep.
* hyper is still confused about all those sources
<LeeJunFan> hyper just add multiverse to lines 16 and 17
<hyper> LeeJun: Did so already and fetching 30MB of archives now
<hyper> if I could get my bt headset to work and if skype would support also video I'd be happy :)
<cl187> odd, my card sees networks, but wont connect to them
<cl187> was working, but kept faiding every few min
<cl187> now it wont work at all
<shardz> I'm trying to boot the kubuntu installer, I checked the disk for errors, and I found none, but the CD just hangs after the progress bar reaches the end.
<zuus> can anybody help me with fglrx issues??
<shardz> Is it a one-cd problem? Or do I need to do something?
<LeeJunFan> zuus: what fglrx problem?
<LeeJunFan> shardz: how did you check for errors?
<zuus> fglrxinfo returns mesa as the driver and dri fails to load
<LeeJunFan> shardz: with md5sum?
<shardz> LeeJunFan: with md5sum before burning, and the on-CD util
<markc> is it possible to use nvidia drivers with edgy yet ?
<LeeJunFan> zuus: how did you install fglrx?
<shardz> startx complains about "no matching device section" and VESA(0) Cannot read V_BIOS
<ok> hello.i haveproble with Adept...i want to download "ndiswrapper" but tell:    BREAK INSTALL why? :-(
<zuus> from the wiki
<zuus> but when I tried sudo module-assistant it said it was an unrecognized command
<shardz> LeeJunFan: it's the AMD64 version, if that would matter, I dont know how long Kubuntu has been doing 64bit
<colinguist> Hmmm... DVD playback is really choppy
<colinguist> I've done the DMA thing, and downloaded the CSS libs
<LeeJunFan> shardz: hrm, I dunno. 64 bit shouldn't matter. Maybe doing text install or using alternate CD would work better.
<shardz> and what's the root password?
<shardz> for the liveCD
<LeeJunFan> shardz: there isn't one.
<LeeJunFan> shardz: just do sudo -s
<shardz> LeeJunFan: so how do you su?
<shardz> ok
<LeeJunFan> or sudo -i
<LeeJunFan> zuus: you installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted modules?
<main2> when i start tightvncserver with sudo, i still see a access denied error in my log file (it wont open the desktop) access to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Access Denied
<main2> am i overlooking something, or what am i doing wrong? :)
<LeeJunFan> zuus: could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<shardz> LeeJunFan: I'm gonna try to copy my old xorg.conf
<zuus> sure
<shardz> LeeJunFan: for the record, it works
<zuus> whats pastebin?
<LeeJunFan> shardz: good job :)
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shardz> zuus: emerge nopaste
<shardz> fuck sorry
<shardz> I'm dual booting Gentoo.. heh
<shardz> zuus: ignore me
<hyper> LeeJun: when I put a star/stop/restart script into /etc/init.d, how can I make it start from boot?
<LeeJunFan> zuus: you want to open a console and 'kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' copy the entire contents and paste it on pastebin.
<LeeJunFan> hyper: take a look at /etc/rc2.d directory, there you will find links to the (S)tart and (K)ill scripts in /etc/init.d
<zuus> k
<zuus> done
<LeeJunFan> hyper: the S01, S05, etc... corresponds to the order in which they start up. so just go to /etc/rc2.d and ln -s ../init.d/[yourscript]  S80yourscript - or whatever.
<LeeJunFan> zuus: normally you would want to post the link back here for the person helping you.
<zuus> ah
<zuus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25530/plain/
<Slynderdale> Hmm, how does one install the make/compile options in ubuntu?
<hyper> LeeJun: thx
<josh_> my drive is full lmao
<zuus> any suggestions?
<LeeJunFan> zuus: well, xorg config looks good from what I can tell there. It's either loading the wrong driver or the wrong lib, if it's loading the wrong driver it will fall back to MESA.
<josh_> my 160 gig is being rma'd
<josh_> so i'm on 2.4 gigs
<josh_> is there any way to clean up files?
<josh_> like deleting packages you dont need
<zuus> ive tried installing the drivers several times, and with clean (k)ubuntu installs
<zuus> currently i am using 8.24 because of my graphics card
<zuus> I think the problem lies with dri
<zuus> but I dont know how to fix it
<colinguist> exit
<colinguist> Gah, sorry
<colinguist> IRC != Terminal :po
<hyper> g'night everyone
<[-KaSatKa-] > I have a computer with windows xp that is sharing a dvd drive, and I'm trying to install something from dvd, but it needs to be mounted, how can I mount a network drive?
<hyper> LeeJun: thx for the help
<LeeJunFan> zuus: try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25531/
<Tumaini> Here's a probably quite easy question for you: how do you become root, so you can change files in folders belonging to root?
<LeeJunFan> zuus: it's helped me in the past when dri was loading wrong modules.
<[-KaSatKa-] > I have a computer with windows xp that is sharing a dvd drive, and I'm trying to install something from dvd, but it needs to be mounted, how can I mount a network drive?
<macconline> hi, who use k3b? i have a question.... insert disc 8x, the soft tell mevelocity 8.2x, but are recording at 1.2x... why??
<cpk2> macconline: buffer problems probably
<Tumaini> Does anyone know how to become root?
<BonBonTheJon> use sudo
<BonBonTheJon> sudo command
<zuus> are the export commands supposed to return anything?
<Tumaini> How do I do that outside the terminal?
<macconline> cpk2... but that is configurity?
<BonBonTheJon> in kubuntu, use the run menu item, then use kdesu command
<Tumaini> I just write kdesu? Thanks!
<Slynderdale> Hmm, from what I gather, GCC compiling and the make command isn't shipped with Ubuntu, how does one go about installig it?
<cpk2> Slynderdale: apt-get build-essentials
<BonBonTheJon> Tumaini, type in kdesu before the command you want, it will then ask you for your password
<Slynderdale> Thanks
<Tumaini> Oh. I don't know what the command is. I want to create a text file in a certain folder, and put text in it and save it. Can I not become root outside the terminal?
<Slynderdale> cpk2: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<BonBonTheJon> Tumaini, try kdesu kate
<cpk2> macconline: not really sure but it is probably saving you from having a bad burn by preventing buffer under/over run by going slower
<BonBonTheJon> then you can save as root anywhere
<cpk2> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Tumaini> Ah, thanks! Of course!
<cpk2> its build essential =P
<BonBonTheJon> no problem
<cpk2> with a hyphen
<Slynderdale> cpk2: With or without? I tried with the hyphen, heres the command I used sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<cpk2> Slynderdale: its build-essential i made a typo =)
<Slynderdale> cpk2: That worked, thanks :)
<couquinoux> t'es sur?
<macconline> cpk2: but in xp work fine, so, any idea?? tks
<josh_> i want to access the c drive through samba on my windows machine
<josh_> but its asking for a password
<josh_> i dont recall ever putting a password
<josh_> is there a default username and pass or something?
<BonBonTheJon> josh: you need to add a samba user
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "Closer (1994)" by Nine Inch Nails on The Downward Spiral [Amarok] 
<Tumaini> Is anyone here good with hotway?
<Tumaini> I just can't seem to get it to work. It keeps telling me 'localhost' refused connection.
<kutan> Hello people
<otaku-san> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<otaku-san> kutan: Hello, do you have a question?
<kutan> I do
<kutan> I'm trying to install XMMS
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 please tell me what is the command for exsample to insert windows xp driver (for wireless pcmcia card ) with ndiswrapper ?
<kutan> and when I run configure, it gives me the error that I don't have glib installed.
<kutan> but I just installed the latest version
<kutan> what's up with that?
<gameman73> Im getting poor performance with xgl, what should i check?
<otaku-san> kutan: ohhh....actually having troubles simaliar to that....
<gameman73> ATI vid card, 90% sure im running their drivers (never used an ati vid card under linux)
<otaku-san> kutan: so I may not be the one to answer that...try later...most of the gurus of the forum get on later
<kutan> Maybe I'll try #ubuntu.. I'm sure there's someone different on there that might know.
<otaku-san> yes
<otaku-san> that is a great idea
<otaku-san> I think I'll try my prob there too....
<mluser-work> Hello everyone.. I'm having a problem with kpersonalizer.  Everytime I start kde it comes up, even if I go through and set things up with it or if I simply skip the wizard.  Is there a file I can touch that will keep this thing from comming up everytime I log in?
<M4X1MUM> guys how do i reformat a partition? which software to use?
<joscha> mkfs.*
<otaku-san> mluser-work: I have problems with this sometimes with other programs...try checking in the kicker for the little icon that comes up telling it on...I think kperson does that
<shardz> Before install, do I need to configure repo's? And if so, what is the command?
<joscha> @ M4X1MUM
<M4X1MUM> do i type that in the terminal or what?
<joscha> mkfs.ext3 for ext3, mkfs.raiser for raiserfs,....
<otaku-san> mluser-work: if it's up when you shut down the box...it'll come up everytime you start up...actually I set up Amarok and The Gimp to do that
<cpl-tnt44> Card: D-Link Airplus DWL 650+
<cpl-tnt44> Chipset: ACX100
<cpl-tnt44> pciid: 104c:8400
<joscha> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2 for example
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 plz help me installing this card ?
<joscha> formats hda2 with ext3
<gameman73> cpl-tnt44: is that an atheros chipset card?
<M4X1MUM> is there any gui version?
<gameman73> qtparted
<gameman73> maybe
<gameman73> im sure it formats
<cpk2> qtparted however doesnt seem to work with sata =\
<cpk2> cfdisk is ncurses
<cpk2> but doesnt format
<M4X1MUM> aah im using sata2 at the moment
<pberger> i have a DWL 510 running...
<mluser-work> otaku-san: thanks.. I'll check into it
<cpk2> just makes a partition
<pberger> maybe it helps you?
<otaku-san> mluser-work: no prob
<M4X1MUM> nah i have a partition with NTFS, i want to convert it to ext3
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: you could try using qtparted but when i tried it with my sata drive the app would crash
<M4X1MUM> since some people says its not recomended to write to NTFS format? such as for bittorrent
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: if qtparted works that will be super easy
<Kr4t05> M4X1MUM: Do you have data on that partition?
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "More Human Than Human (1995)" by White Zombie on Astro-Creep: 2000 [Amarok] 
<M4X1MUM> nope its empty, i already backup all the data to prepare for the reformat
<Slynderdale> How do you tell what version of KDE you have?
<MotorCityMadMan> Slynderdale: help/about
<MotorCityMadMan> 3.5.4 newest
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: have you tried qtparted yet?
<M4X1MUM> command not found
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: apt-get it
<Slynderdale> MotorCityMadMan: How do you get the newest version under Kubuntu?
<cpl-tnt44> how can i know what version is my ndiswrapper ? what is the command ? plz some 1
<M4X1MUM> ok
<MotorCityMadMan> Slynderdale: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.4.php
<otaku-san> kutan: not having luck?
<kutan> Nope, I just gave up and installed it through the Adept package manager. :P
<MotorCityMadMan> cpl-tnt44: did you install ndiswrapper ?
<cpl-tnt44> yeap
<cpl-tnt44> some 1 from here gave me the command...
<cpl-tnt44> the problem its doing some errors
<cpl-tnt44> and in the guide it says maybe reinstalling will be better
<M4X1MUM> aaah i think ill try with the mkfs, now i know the harddisk mount thingy
<otaku-san> kutan: hahaha sorry...ya I saw...it's always best to do that first...then fall back on compiling....
<cpl-tnt44> so i wanna know what version i have ...
<Kr4t05> "We don't agitate the dots."
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: you can apt-get ndiswrapper, it will give you the newest package on the repo
<M4X1MUM> but can i rename it? /media/sda8 to say /media/Archive??
<MotorCityMadMan> cpl-tnt44:open ndiswrapper | go to help tab/about
<otaku-san> well try to find a deb package first...then try a gzip, bzip...and then binary
<Kr4t05> M4
<cpl-tnt44> MotorCityMadMan :  how do i open it ? ( i always used console ...)
<Kr4t05> M4X1MUM: change your /etc/fstab file
<otaku-san> kutan: I mean after you checked adept
<Nikola-rs> Today I asked here for a way to fix grub after windows 'fixmbr' command, and someone gave me one verry useful link...  but I lost it :(
<kutan> yeah
<kutan> I understand
<Nikola-rs> can someone find it ?
<Kr4t05> Or, create a symbolic link. ;)
<cpl-tnt44> MotorCityMadMan : u know what maybe im doing something wronge from the begginning lets restart that shit...
<M4X1MUM> theres nothing in that directory
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: did you get the windows driver already?
<M4X1MUM> ooh oops its a file, didn't read properly
<alan42> #linuxquestions
<cpl-tnt44> MotorCityMadMan : can u recommand me of the best way installing a wireless pcmcia card all i have is the windows xp drivers for it...
<cpl-tnt44> YES
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: .inf?
<Slynderdale> Hmm, is there a 'deb' command in kubuntu?
<cpl-tnt44> yeap airplus.inf
<otaku-san> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cpl-tnt44> D-Link Airplus DWL 650+ ,Chipset: ACX100
<cpl-tnt44> i need the ndis right ?
<otaku-san> M4X1MUM: A bit late but watch the cussing
* Slynderdale waves to otaku-san
<otaku-san> ahhhh wrong person
<M4X1MUM> > /media/sda8 is not a block special device.   what is that mean? should i just proceed formatting it?
* otaku-san slaps forhead while waving
<M4X1MUM> hahaha
<otaku-san> sorry M4X1MUM
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: did you get a .sys file?
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : yes
<cpl-tnt44> inf sys and bin
<cpl-tnt44> all on my desktop ...
<cpl-tnt44> now what ?
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: Yo!
<cpl-tnt44> i open the terminal and ?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: and you did ndiswrapper -i/dir/to/.inf
<cpl-tnt44> yes ... and it failed ..
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: i think so
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: how?
<M4X1MUM> aaaah cannot work :(
<Slynderdale> otaku-san: Thanks again for your help the other day, that IFS EXT2 thing worked like a charm. ANyways, how are you tday?
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 , just a sec let me retype it i will tell what it wrote ...
<M4X1MUM> sudo mkfs.ext3 /media/sda8  <-- give me error when trying to reformat
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: ndiswrapper --version might tell you a version number
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: did you unmount it?
<cpl-tnt44> cp2k , btw what is the desktop dir ?
<M4X1MUM> ooh not yet
<M4X1MUM> how to unmount?
<cpl-tnt44> home\desktop\ ?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: probably /home/cp-tnt44/desktop
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: Wow!  Awesome...man.  It is very nice, eh?  I am doing pretty well....having probs still with compiling...*backhands box* hehehe
<cpk2> desktop is Desktop acutally
<cpl-tnt44> mmm second letme chk i dont think the cpl-tnt44 exsist ...
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: how are you?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: whatever user you are logged in as ><
<cpl-tnt44> the command again ? ndiswrapper -i dir/*..inf ?
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<M4X1MUM> how to unmount the hd?
<cpk2> umount
* otaku-san hangs head at being defeated by compiling.......
<cpl-tnt44> he writes me back unable to cr8 directory .. make sure u r running as root
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 ...
<cpl-tnt44> ^^^
<M4X1MUM> still give me same error :(
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: i would put the files in their own directory in your home folder
<Slynderdale> otaku-san: I'm doing well, though just a bit tired from work. CUrrently I'm trying to figure out how to updae KDE on Kubuntu. *Is still a linux newbie*
<M4X1MUM> I get this error > mkfs.ext3: Device size reported to be zero....
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 sec...
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: update????  What version are you...your not trying for version 4?
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : what files ? inf sys and bin ?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: yeah, dunno if you need the bin but i guess it wont hurt
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: unmount the hard drive then run cfdisk first
<cpl-tnt44> i have like 4 bins here how would i know which one ?
<cpk2> .sys and .inf are the important ones
<Slynderdale> otaku-san: I have 3.5.2 and wanted to update to the latests table KDE version, which is 3.5.4
<M4X1MUM> i get error too :( it says its read only
<cpk2> M4X1MUM: check mount to make sure it isnt mounted
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 ok thanks , give me sec ..
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: try adept
<M4X1MUM> damn i got to go, i'll be back!!! in about 8-10 hours!!
<cpk2> Slynderdale: did you add the repo from the kubuntu site to upgrade?
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: hehehe not many gurus on right now....cpk2 knows his stuff...and there he is
<fatejudger> is there really a difference between dist-upgrading to edgy vs install the fresh iso?
<cpk2> psh I am *not* a "guru"
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : i cant paste it to home directory ...
<cpl-tnt44> maybe on the root ?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: why not?
<cpl-tnt44> dunno !
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: no you do not need root to do it
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<Slynderdale> cpk2: Which repository?
<otaku-san> cpk2: more than I am...by a long shot..so your...higher edumacated......hehehe doesn't it come with the repos already
<Ash-Fox> Anybody know of a alternative to XMPlay, I can't find a single mod player that can play multi-track XM files properly.
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: are you logged in as the user whose /home you are trying to move the files to?
<cpk2> Slynderdale: one second let me get it
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: hold on...let me get the path
<otaku-san> or cpk2 can get it....I have to do a bit of searching...found the gpg keyys
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<otaku-san> keys*
<cpk2> Slynderdale: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<cpl-tnt44> ok i can copy the files to : /home/idan(the user )
<cpl-tnt44> but cant put them on \home
<cpk2> i think sourceomatic has the repo for it as well
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: when we say /home we mean the users /home dir which would be /home/idan for you
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : ok i got it now ...
<MotorCityMadMan> Slynderdale: didn't i just give you that url ?
<cpl-tnt44> now i have 2 files : airplus.inf and airplus.sys ....
<cpl-tnt44> good...
<cpl-tnt44> in home/idan
<cpl-tnt44> now what is the command again ?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: put them in /home/idan/wirelesscard or somesuch
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpk2> cleanliness is very helpful
<cpl-tnt44> they /home/idan/wire
<cpk2> you want want a kajillion files floating around in your home dir
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: ndiswrapper -i airplus.inf
<cpk2> wont want*
<Slynderdale> cpk2: SO basicly add that and use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<MotorCityMadMan> kajillion <-- how much is that ?
<cpk2> Slynderdale: dont even think you need to dist upgrade to update kde
<cpk2> MotorCityMadMan: aprox. 5 x 33!
<cpk2> =D
<Slynderdale> http://www.tilansia.com/sizechart.html
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : listen to this .
<otaku-san> .....speaking of floating files and kajillion....I think I need to nuke some files
<cpl-tnt44> command : ndiswrapper -i home\idan\wire\airplus.inf
<cpl-tnt44> installinf homeidanwireairplus
<cpk2> i hope you didnt do forwardslashes
<cpk2> err DID do
<MotorCityMadMan> cpl-tnt44: --> / this way
<otaku-san> ya make sure to back slash
<cpk2> I am making some bad typos today
<cpl-tnt44> unable to create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/homeidanwireairplus.Make sure you are running as root
<cpl-tnt44> ok back slashes ?
<otaku-san> who is this Johnathan Riddle....his keys are everywhere!
<otaku-san> yes
<cpk2> hmm yeah i guess ndiswrapper does need root
<cpl-tnt44> can u put down the right command for it plz ... im kinda new although i think i know ..
<cpl-tnt44> what is this root ?
<ubuntu> newbie<----- how can i access my harddrive's file using a kubuntu livecd
<MotorCityMadMan> think of root as low drag
<cpk2> sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/idan/iputwireless/here.inf
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: root is the master of th universe
<MotorCityMadMan> or under the hood
<cpl-tnt44> how do i ok now i get couldn't copy /home/idan/wire/airplus.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 ... u got the error ?
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: ok put the sourcelist on (/etc/apt/sources.list) you'll need to open up kate(or other text editor) in root so type kdesu kate in konsole
<ubuntu> i cant mount my harddrive on livecd.... mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cpk2> thats an odd error
<cpl-tnt44> that what it did b4 ...
<cpl-tnt44> thats the error i was trying to post here
<cpk2> what does ndiswrapper -l give you?
<otaku-san> Slynderdale: then open the sources.list file in the rooted kate...at the bottom put the whole source...
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "Killing In The Name (1992)" by Rage Against The Machine [Amarok] 
<cpl-tnt44> installed ndis drivers : airplus invalid driver!
<cpl-tnt44> and driverswinxpairplus invalid driver
<cpk2> so maybe thats way it isnt installing =P
<cpl-tnt44> maybe ...
<cpl-tnt44> but still .. doesnt sounds good ...
<cpl-tnt44> now what ?
<cpl-tnt44> lets try the next step ?
<kutan> Can anyone tell me why su won't work?
<otaku-san> cuz su is debian
<otaku-san> sudo is ubuntu kubuntu
<cpk2> su DOES work
<otaku-san> it does?!?!?!!
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 u with me ?
<cpk2> but you would need to set it up for
<kutan> I mean when I use the password it says it's a bad pass
<otaku-san> just do sudo...
<kutan> but I know it's good
<cpk2> kutan: obviously its not good =)
<cpl-tnt44> what's sudo btw ?
<MotorCityMadMan> kdesu
* otaku-san goes and tests cpk2's theory
<cpl-tnt44> i mean whats that command means ?
<cpk2> and the rule of thumb is if you cant figure it out then you really shouldnt be told =P
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: sudo does the command as root
<cpl-tnt44> oh ! ok !
<cpl-tnt44> now all comes together...
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: sudo = super user do
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 thanks..
<otaku-san> ahhh now he you know
<cpl-tnt44> btw what is the next step ?
<cpl-tnt44> in installing that driver ?
<otaku-san> he knows....you know...whats the diff....darn typo
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: sudo ndiswrapper -e nameofdriverinstalled
<cpk2> that will remove them
<oggb4mp3> Riddell: ping
<cpl-tnt44> btw im working ubuntu not kubuntu .. no diff right ?
<paddy2k> does anyone know why a simple su command returns "Authentication Failure"?
<cpk2> kubuntu is ubuntu
<otaku-san> cpl-tnt44: not really...different apps here and there...but same thing
<otaku-san> ....cpk2 puts it in 3 words
<kutan> cpk2, when I use the command passwd to change my root pass it says it changes to the one I specify, meaning I'm using the correct password.
<otaku-san> cpk2: AHA you su theory is being proven wrong! ;)
<MotorCityMadMan> KDE su was developed for use with KDE
<otaku-san> paddy2k: use sudo
<kutan> and there's a problem with using sudo for some reason..
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 ,remind me why we removing them ?
<kutan> I mean a problem with using sudo and ./
<paddy2k> i know I do, but I read some docs that said su can be used too. I was wondering why it failed, thats all
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 , after all we wanna install them dont we ?
<angasule> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<kutan> I've used su before
<otaku-san> hmmm must be a bug....maybe
<kutan> but there was an option someone told me to use which is the only way it worked
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: invalid driver that usually means you dont wan it
<kutan> actually I think it may have been an option with sudo, lemme check
<cpk2> i just logged in as root using su -
<cpk2> i dont see what the problem is
<otaku-san> su won't work with apt-get install!
<paddy2k> otaku-san: then i better let them know there is a bug in the ship-it cd
<cpk2> otaku-san: eh? really?
<pberger> paddy2k: sudo su
<MotorCityMadMan> kdesu --help
<kutan> oooooh sudo su works
<otaku-san> cpk2: it says Unknown id: apt-get
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : so what do u suggest of doing now ?
<paddy2k> pberger: thanks that works!
<kutan> Second'd
* otaku-san goes to try sudo su
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 , switch an pcmcia adapter ? bcz i have a spare one of a diffrent company
<cpk2> otaku-san: you do su -?
<otaku-san> doesn't work for me....
<otaku-san> cpk2: you mean su -
<cpk2> otaku-san: yes
<otaku-san> cpk2: do I put a space after the - ?
<otaku-san> or just su -apt-get
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: after you remove both those drivers (check by doing ndiwrapper -l) try to install the .inf again
<pberger> otaku-san: sudo apt-get
<cpk2> otaku-san: su is used to login as root
<cpk2> ie root@localhost
<paddy2k> i know konsole is hardcore but "kdesu adept" does everything I could ever need, nearly
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: you should only have one .inf and one .sys in the folder
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 ok !
<GaiaX11> cpk2: Do you want to install your wireless card? Is it?
<otaku-san> pberger: Hahahaha, ya I know...We're just testing something
<cpl-tnt44> GaiaX11 . no his trying for myn which is getting to be quite annoying
<cpk2> adept is nice if i am just looking for random things, otherwise it shows too much stuff
<otaku-san> cpk2: so I just put in su...then do what I want in root?
<cpk2> otaku-san: you probably want su -
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Trying for you?
<otaku-san> cpk2: I did su - ....and it tells me Authentication Error
<otaku-san> cpk2: OHHHH!!! sudo su - works
<pberger> toaku-san: and sudo su - does not work?
<cpk2> otaku-san: then you havent set a root password
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: I did not get
<pberger> toaku-san: ok, you got it
<otaku-san> hahah ya
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 : same error in line 135 !
<otaku-san> .......um how do I get out of root??????
<cpl-tnt44> invailed driver ..
<cpk2> otaku-san: exit
<cpl-tnt44> maybe it dont work ?
* paddy2k has been assaulted by root
<otaku-san> cpk2: ahhhh...ok I thought you had to first un root then exit....I use exit all the time
<otaku-san> paddy2k: hahahaha, how?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: remove the driver and try putting the .bin in there, supposedly some drivers might need the .bin
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: I had similar problems with my DWL-510 wireless. Some dirver versions work, others not.
<paddy2k> root just crashed into me
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: use latest ndiswrapper (build from source)
<cpl-tnt44> u mean : sudo ndiswrapper -i /dir/blabla.bin ?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: and sometimes you have to edit the .inf-file
<cpl-tnt44> pberger , now you talking ...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44 cpk2; What do you want guys?
<otaku-san> paddy2k: root crashed into you????  Thats a bit impossible....
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: no, put the .bin in with the .inf and .sys however you might need to compile, just trying to prevent having to compile since its not very beginner friendly
<paddy2k> not when root is falling off a table!
<cpl-tnt44> GaiaX11 , i want to install a wireless pcmcia card D-link DWL-650+
<cpk2> GaiaX11: cpl-tnt44 is trying to set up a pcmcia wireless card with ndiswrapper
<cpl-tnt44> compile ?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: for me the ubuntu ndiswrapper did not work...
<GaiaX11> cpk2: Alright!
<otaku-san> paddy2k: I am so confused......do you mean a real life root? or what! ;)
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: dont worry compiling is the last option =)
<cpk2> this is ubuntu after all, the point is to use packages!
<paddy2k> otaku-san: no, no trees were hurt in the making of this lame joke, nite
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 , ok now what ? put inside the Wire folder *.inf *.bin and *.sys ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Do you already have the headers installed?
<cpk2> cpl-tnt44: yes
<cpl-tnt44> headers ?
<otaku-san> paddy2k: Hahaha, sorry I didn't catch it! Oh man...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Your kernel headers
<cpk2> GaiaX11: we are hoping we dont need to compile ndiswrapper
<cpl-tnt44> Gaia dunno wut u talking about...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: If you don't, it will not work at all
<cpl-tnt44> cpk2 ? whats he talking about ?
<otaku-san> GaiaX11: your talking another language man....explain...this is a channel to help
<otaku-san> shite...even I haven't grasped it all the way yet
<otaku-san> sorry language
<cpl-tnt44> i can see others are listening to this problem. ..
<cpl-tnt44> we got an audience
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: yes
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: You have to install: ndiswrapper; kernel headers and have the .inf to do what you want
<cpl-tnt44> ok Gaia lets try your way ...
<cpl-tnt44> shot
<cpl-tnt44> im in the terminal i have the drivers...
<pberger> ok
<pberger> type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cpl-tnt44> sudo ndiswrapper showing no drivers installed... im clean
<cpl-tnt44> pberger that meant for me ?
<pberger> what ndiswrapper version are you using?
<pberger> yes
<cpk2> compiling != for newbies =\
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: look in synaptic to see if your headers are installed
<pberger> cpk2: it's not that difficult
<cpl-tnt44> Gaia i go your way
<cpl-tnt44> pberger just a sec ...
<cpl-tnt44> sunaptic is where ?
<cpl-tnt44> ok found it
<GaiaX11> sudo synaptic &
<otaku-san> cpk2: Once you get the basics down...how few there are...compilings not hard
<cpl-tnt44> System >> Admin>> Sypatic..
<otaku-san> cpk2: I'm no master...heck I still have probs but it always is a last resort
<cpl-tnt44> Gaia u with me ?
<cpl-tnt44> now i get 2 tables ...
<cpl-tnt44> what package should i be looking for ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Yeah!
<cpl-tnt44> ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: linux-kernel-headers for you kernel version
<cpl-tnt44> ok im on it ...
<cpl-tnt44> how can i know if its installed or not ?
<cpl-tnt44> it doesnt marked "V"
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: is the little box green?
<cpl-tnt44> nope...
<cpl-tnt44> if i mark it ... it asks me if i wanna mark it for installation ...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: So. You have to choose the right kernel version and install the right linux headers for you
<cpl-tnt44> ok ! f*** how do i know what is the right for me ?
<cpl-tnt44> sound complicated...
<cpl-tnt44> i thought i just mark it and click apply ? and it installs the package ..
<cpl-tnt44> gaia
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: just type in the console: sudo apt-get build-essential ... then you get everything we will need...
<cpl-tnt44> gaia agree ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: look and see what is your linux-image
<cpl-tnt44> ok gaia i got few green boxes...
<cpl-tnt44> linux=image-386
<cpl-tnt44> linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<cpl-tnt44> linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<cpl-tnt44> alsa base
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44:  The one the is running in your machine is the newest one
<cpl-tnt44> so no problem ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: xxx27xxx
<cpl-tnt44> maybe we do what pberger told ? couldnt hurt ?
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas why wpa_supplicant would say my driver doesn't support WPA even though i know my driver does.. ?
<pberger> shadowhywind: maybe another driver from ubuntu-standard is also loaded?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: So install the linux-kernel-headers
<cpl-tnt44> gaia ok .. mark it and install
<pberger> shadowhywind: for me, r8180 was loaded, so the ndiswrapper-driver did not work...
<shadowhywind> pberger this only happens when i start wpa_supplicant with -Dndiswrapper
<otaku-san> I think I'm going to change to XFCE....anyone use this?
<pberger> shadowhywind: call wpa_supplicant with -dd for mor debug-info
<GaiaX11> pberger: I use a rt8180 and it works great for me :-)
<pberger> GaiaX11: with wpa?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: apt-get install ndiswrapper now
<pberger> GaiaX11: wpa never worked for me with the r8180-module, only with ndiswrapper
<GaiaX11> pberger: for me it works also with ndiswrapper
<cpl-tnt44> gaiax11 ,just a second ... let it finish
<GaiaX11> pberger: The other way I have not tried
<pberger> GaiaX11: ubuntu loads r8180 automatically, i have to rmmod it
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Have you installed ndiswrapper from synaptic?
<cpl-tnt44> nopw
<cpl-tnt44> nope from the console
<cpl-tnt44> with a command , i think it was something like u wrote
<otaku-san> ok I'm off to change to Xfce...see ya
<cpl-tnt44> restarting ubuntu , it did a system update from b4 ..
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: apt-get install ndiswrapper is the same as doing it using synaptic
<cpl-tnt44> oh ok !
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: synaptic is the apt gui
<shadowhywind> someone just suggested to me instaed of useing -Dndiswrapper to use -Dwext
<cpl-tnt44> i see
<cpl-tnt44> ok ubuntu is loading up ..
<cpl-tnt44> just a sec ok
<pberger> shadowhywind: i only use -Dwext
<cpl-tnt44> omg ... p3 500mhz 64 mb of ram ...
<cpl-tnt44> working like heaven this ubuntu ...
<shadowhywind> brb, going to go try that
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Have you?
<cpl-tnt44> have i ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: does ndiswrapper shows a green box in synaptic?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: have a look there
<cpl-tnt44> i dunno , u want me to chk ? of first type the install in the consol ?
<cpl-tnt44> ok system is up ...
<cpl-tnt44> now what ? check first or install ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: check
<cpl-tnt44> checking ...
<cpl-tnt44> how does it call ? ndiswrapper ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: yes
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> ndiswrapper-utils 1.8-0ubuntu2
<cpl-tnt44>  ok ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: yes
<cpl-tnt44> gaia ?
<cpl-tnt44> seems to be installed..
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: do you have the the .inf file in a cd windows installer?
<cpl-tnt44> gaia?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: It is a folder
<cpl-tnt44> no
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: in the cd
<cpl-tnt44> i dont have a cd - rom in this laptop ...
<cpl-tnt44> i downloaded from the internet...
<cpl-tnt44> i have the drivers for win 98 \2k\xp
<physicsnick> *sigh*
<physicsnick> problem, my microphone isn't sensitive enough.
<cpl-tnt44> btw is there's a shortcut key to the terminal ?
<physicsnick> under kmix input tab, i see only three sliders, all labelled "capture"
<physicsnick> they all do nothing
<physicsnick> no microphone boost
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: do you have the folder with the inf file?
<physicsnick> what am i doing wrong?
<cpl-tnt44> yes i do ! gaia
<cpl-tnt44> its under /home/idan/wire/____inf sys bins____ ok ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: Are you sure that it is the right file for your card?
<cpl-tnt44> Yes ... i checked and downloaded from the vendor site
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: have you tested it in, say, window$?
<shadowhywind_> thanks for all the help all, solved my wireless problem
<cpl-tnt44> Card: D-Link Airplus DWL 650+
<pberger> shadowhywind: good to hear
<cpl-tnt44> your welcome !
<cpl-tnt44> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#D
<cpl-tnt44> got it from here
<shadowhywind_> all that it was that stupid -ndiswrapper bit
<cpl-tnt44> glad to hear :)
<cpl-tnt44> at least some 1 is happy
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: So, now put the folder in /usr/local/bin for example
<physicsnick> :(
<cpl-tnt44> u mean it will look like this : /usr/local/bin/wire/*.* ?
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: enter there and try ndiswrapper -i blablabla.inf
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: it should say: drive present, hardware present
<cpl-tnt44> i cant copy the files\folder to the usr\loca\bin ...
<cpl-tnt44> im back in the terminal ...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: you can use sudo cp
<cpl-tnt44> im getting this line : installing airplus
<cpl-tnt44> couldn't copy /home/idan/wire/airplus.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: ndiswrapper -l
<cpl-tnt44> this is the ultimate error !
<cpl-tnt44> airplus invalid driver
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: nothing?
<cpl-tnt44> airplus invalid driver
<cpl-tnt44> airplus invalid driver!
<cpl-tnt44> it said it couldnt copy line 135 ... i guess the trick is in there
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: I think that the driver is corrupted then
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: did you use the win-xp driver?
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: You have to download the driver again
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: or use a newer version of ndiswrapper...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: the problem is in the driver. Because all tools are in your machine
<cpl-tnt44> this is the newest ...
<cpl-tnt44> ok ..
<cpl-tnt44> maybe lets try a diffrent card vendor ...
<cpl-tnt44> i have a netgear ma401 card as well ...
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: someone else needs to use my machine. But you are going in the right way.
<cpl-tnt44> lets see if the driver is fucked up or dunno what
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: ndiswrapper -i
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: ndiswrapper -l
<cpl-tnt44> i told u airplus invalid driver !
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: modprobe ndiswrapper
<cpl-tnt44> Fatal : error inserting ....
<cpl-tnt44> operation not permitted
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: after installing put the driver ndiswrapper in /etc/modules to load at boot time
<cpl-tnt44> Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper.ko):Operation not permitted
<GaiaX11> cpl-tnt44: I really have to go!
<cpl-tnt44> pberger u there ?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: yes
<cpl-tnt44> can u continue from here ?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: i think you should try and compile the ndiswrapper yourself
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: its not that complicated...
<Berto> hi - i'm looking for a KDE applet that will help me manage my network connections (to easily switch from wlan0 wireless to eth0 when i get plugged in)
<Berto> anything like that i can apt-get install?
<cpl-tnt44> pberger : ok shot...
<cpl-tnt44> i think the driver may be bad ...
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: ok
<cpl-tnt44> but ok ...
<cpl-tnt44> remove the driver from ndiswrapper ?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: type in the console: sudo ndiswrapper -e nameofdriver
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: exactly
<cpl-tnt44> ok done !
<cpl-tnt44> go
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: now: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<cpl-tnt44> strange...
<cpl-tnt44> Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Berto> i use ndiswrapper... compiled from sourceforge sources because the one in my repository was so old
<Berto> after i got 1.23 from sf.net it worked
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: mybe: sudo apt-get remove ndis*
<cpl-tnt44> ok works !
<cpl-tnt44> done
<cpl-tnt44> i mean its removing as we speak ...
<cpl-tnt44> but go ahead...
<pberger> cpl-tnt: fine. now go to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<cpl-tnt44> now what to find ?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: Downloads, Releases...
<pberger> or: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<cpl-tnt44> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#D
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: nono
<cpl-tnt44> it says i need ndiswrapped 1.1
<pberger> we use the latest..
<cpl-tnt44> Card: D-Link Airplus DWL 650+
<flavioribeiro> when i try to starts an video with mplayer shows this error: Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57
<carlos_> hi
<flavioribeiro> anyone knows what i need to do to make my video plays?
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: go to http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/ and press download!
<carlos_> hola
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> done
<cpl-tnt44> stable or testing ?
<pberger> stable
<cpk2> flavioribeiro: what video format?
<flavioribeiro> wmv
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> downloading
<cpk2> did you get w32codecs?
<pberger> good.
<pberger> save it somewhre in your home-directory...
<flavioribeiro> cpk2 no, i need to emule 32 bits and i dont know how to do this
<cpl-tnt44> done
<carlos_> install automatix
<cpl-tnt44> open ?
<cpk2> do NOT install automatix
<pberger> find it in the file-browser
<carlos_> why not?
<pberger> and right-klick on it
<cpl-tnt44> why not just press open ?
<pberger> we have to extract all files...
<cpl-tnt44> where do the firefox saves it by default ?
<cpl-tnt44> nm
<pberger> on the desktop...
<carlos_> whats the matters whit automatix?
<cpl-tnt44> extract to ?
<pberger> a folder in your home-directroy
<cpl-tnt44> ok done
<pberger> ok
<pberger> go to the console then
<pberger> and find the folder called ndiswrapper-...
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<pberger> cd into that folder
<cpk2> automatix can cause problems
<pberger> if you make ls you should now see some files and two folders
<pberger> is that right?
<cpl-tnt44> wait
<cpl-tnt44> how do i see continent ?
<pberger> ls
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<pberger> ls = dir
<pberger> ok, to be sure we have everything we need:
<unix_infidel> uhh, no ls !=dir
<pberger> type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<pberger> this installs the headers, compilers etc...
<pberger> may take a while...
<cpl-tnt44> mmm
<cpl-tnt44> ok downloading ?
<pberger> ok
<cpl-tnt44> just click YES
<cpl-tnt44> ?
<pberger> Yes
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> i see the folder with some files in it
<pberger> ready?
<cpl-tnt44> yes ...
<pberger> ok. if you have to compile a programm yourself:
<pberger> take a look at a file called INSTALL.
<pberger> you can type: cat INSTALL
<DaSkreech> Is there an app to stress test your machine?
<pberger> with cat you can see the content of a file...
<cpl-tnt44> ahh no ... wait ... let it install the files...
<cpl-tnt44> i thought u want to explain something
<pberger> ok
<pberger> yes
<cpl-tnt44> u know what keep explaining
<cpl-tnt44> cat = edit ?
<pberger> kind of
<DaSkreech> cpl-tnt44: No
<cpl-tnt44> ok its done
<DaSkreech> cat = view
<pberger> you can only read, but not edit
<pberger> perfect
<cpl-tnt44> oh ! ok
<cpl-tnt44> so whats edit ?
<cpl-tnt44> nano ?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<pberger> so cat is just if you want to read a file quick
<pberger> nano is also good...
<cpl-tnt44> ok were done ...
<pberger> In the INSTALL-file there are informations about how to build and install
<pberger> usualle its a command like make
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<pberger> here they write:
<KDEfanboy> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<pberger> make uninstall
<cpl-tnt44> so do "cat install" ?
<DaSkreech> I'll be kind and say nano works
<pberger> yes
<pberger> cat INSTALL
<pberger> you have to be case-sensitive in linux!
<cpl-tnt44> ok !
<cpl-tnt44> got it
<pberger> if you scroll up, you can read the file
<pberger> so all we have to do now is: make uninstall
<pberger> then: make
<pberger> so type: make uninstall
<cpl-tnt44> why do we make uninstall ?
<pberger> to remove old versions (to be sure)
<pberger> afterwards: make
<cpl-tnt44> ok i did ..
<cpl-tnt44> btw it had some errors...
<DaSkreech> Is there an app to stress test your machine?
<Hawkwind> Why not make clean instead.  A bit better to do it that way
<cpl-tnt44> like permission denied ..
<pberger> with make uninstall or with make?
<cpl-tnt44> make uninstall
<pberger> ok, then type: sudo make uninstall
<Hawkwind> make uninstall will fail because he probably did sudo make install so he will need to do sudo make uninstall
<cpl-tnt44> ok !
<cpl-tnt44> worked like a charm
<cpl-tnt44> now make ?
<pberger> now type: make
<pberger> yes
<cpl-tnt44> sudo make ?
<cpl-tnt44> or make ?
<pberger> this will take a while with some output like  [CC]  ...text...
<pberger> no, without sudo!
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<pberger> you need sudo only for installing / editing system files etc.
<cpl-tnt44> ok it says some error 1 and error 2
<pberger> for compiling its not needed...
<cpl-tnt44> ...
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> i got it ...
<pberger> as long as ist runs a wihile its ok
<pberger> finished?
<cpl-tnt44> it finished after 2 seconds...
<cpl-tnt44> not ok ?
<cpl-tnt44> +slow comp
<pberger> let me check
<pberger> no, for me it takes a while
<cpl-tnt44> ok ...
<cpl-tnt44> here what it writes
<cpl-tnt44> can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules /2.6.15-27-386/build;
<cpl-tnt44> give the path to kernel build directory with KBUILD=<path> argumant to make
<cpl-tnt44> make[1]  *** [prereq_check] Error 1
<pberger> ok,
<cpl-tnt44> leaving dir..../home/idan/ndis/driver
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> ...
<cpl-tnt44> wellz ?
<pberger> ok
<pberger> you need the headers, still...
<cpl-tnt44> what headers ?
<cpl-tnt44> in synaptic ?
<pberger> ok
<pberger> type: uname -r
<pberger> what does it say?
<cpl-tnt44> 2.6.15-27-386
<DaSkreech> Damn zorglu is gone :(
<pberger> ok, then type: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.16-27-386
<cpl-tnt44> couldnt find package
<cpl-tnt44> u sure its not 2.6.15 ?
<cpl-tnt44> or that we already have ?
<pberger> sorry. misstyping
<pberger> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2-6.15-27-386 of course
<cpl-tnt44> ok 1 min
<cpl-tnt44> downloading
<pberger> yes, this takes a while...
<cpl-tnt44> ok almost done
<cpk2> i thought for ndiswrapper you do fakeroot?
<cpl-tnt44> fakeroot ?
<cpl-tnt44> sudo....
<pberger> but not for building...
<cpl-tnt44> ok pberger .. done
<pberger> perfect.
<cpl-tnt44> now same ?
<cpl-tnt44> make ?
<pberger> now go again to the ndiswrapper-1.24 directory
<pberger> and make
<cpl-tnt44> i changed the name so it would be easier "ndis"
<kutan> ...How do I open a .deb?
<pberger> thats fine
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> now what
<cpl-tnt44> im ther
<pberger> make
<cpl-tnt44> from where we took off ?
<pberger> yes
<pberger> now it shold compile
<cpl-tnt44> now its thinking some ...
<cpl-tnt44> good !
<pberger> yes this takes a while...
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> what we do after ?
<cpl-tnt44> fun compiling !
<pberger> you see a lot of lines with [CC]  names module.o
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<pberger> when finished, we do
<pberger> sudo make install
<pberger> this should give you at least a working ndiswrapper installation
<cpl-tnt44> again ?
<pierreth> what are you using to crypt?
<cpl-tnt44> make install ? or INSTALL ?
<pberger> sudo make install
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<pberger> INSTALL is only the text-file with information for you, like README...
<cpl-tnt44> ok im getting some errors...
<cpl-tnt44> usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<cpl-tnt44> mpmp
<cpl-tnt44> my mistake ...
<cpl-tnt44> no no
<Parkotron> Is there an official release date for Edgy yet?
<ubuntu> I need some urgent help here: anyone have some time?
<cpl-tnt44> _module_/home/idan/ndis/driver error2
<cpl-tnt44> "/home/idan/ndis/driver/hal.o error1
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: dont panic, wait until you have the promt again
<cpl-tnt44> i have ...
<pberger> ok
<cpl-tnt44> this is the end of it ...
<cpl-tnt44> ok now ?
<pberger> then sudo make install
<cpl-tnt44> again !?
<cpl-tnt44> we just did !
<pberger> ok, then its fine
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> now what
<ubuntu> i'm in livecd mode cause I can't get into my system, got the 30 reboot script
<pberger> now go to your dir with the driver .inf
<ubuntu> and the process is hanging cause of shorewall
<pberger> and the same procedure as before:
<cpl-tnt44> ndiswrapper -i ...
<pberger> ndiswrapper -i name.inf
<pberger> exactly
<cpl-tnt44> what about installing ndis ?
<ubuntu> can someone pls help me completely remove shorewall from commandline?
<cpl-tnt44> or we done that ?
<pberger> we done that
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wire/*.inf right
<pberger> yes
<ubuntu> I didn't even have shorewall up and running when I rebooted
<pberger> and then: ndiswrapper -l
<cpl-tnt44> command not found man ...
<pberger> ndiswrapper?
<cpl-tnt44> sudo: ndiswrapper command not found
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<cpl-tnt44> im telling u we didnt installed it ...
<cpl-tnt44> we removed it last time..
<pberger> but you did: make install?
<pberger> this _is_ installing...
<cpl-tnt44> oh...
<cpl-tnt44> if u say
<cpl-tnt44> that's wierd
<pberger> indeed
<cpl-tnt44> retry ?
<pberger> go back to ndis-dir
<pberger> type: make clean
<cpl-tnt44> pl
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<cpl-tnt44> now ?
<cpl-tnt44> done
<pberger> then: make
<ubuntu> fdoving: my gnarly pal! u snoozing?
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<ubuntu> has anyone heard a peep out of fdoving recently?
<pberger> then: sudo make uninstall
<pberger> then: sudo make install
<ubuntu> pberger? u 2 busy helping cpl-tnt? mine might be a quick fix
<cpl-tnt44> he can do us both ( :) )
<cpl-tnt44> doesnt sounds so good /?
<pberger> ubuntu: what's the problem
<ubuntu> heheh...am in livecd and need to uninstall shorewall from commandline
<ubuntu> i'd gotten the 30-reboot script, and it hung during the shorewall process
<pberger> ubuntu: what is sherewall?
<ubuntu> shorewall wasn't even up and running when I rebooted...it's shorewall, the firewall
<pberger> ok
<pberger> maybe sudo killall shorewall
<cpl-tnt44> pberger now its ok !
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: thats good!
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: now back to your diver dir and sudo ndiswrapper -i name.inf
<cpl-tnt44> lol !
<ubuntu> perhaps that will work while i'm trying to reboot, but I'd like to try and uninstall it from hdd while still in livecd mode
<cpl-tnt44> oberger get this : instead of line 135 error i get now 164 error ...
<cpl-tnt44> well we got a few more lines ...
<ubuntu> so I need a commandline script that will completely remove all parts...can't use adept or synaptic
<pberger> ubuntu: ok, then try to find the file which makes it load...
<igor> i have a video .avi ....when i play with MPlayer, it opens in another window...and shows an error : "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card availble."    "Run 'xinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html3xv!"    "See 'mplyer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11"
<igor> ?????
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: then its something really wrong with the inf-file
<cpl-tnt44> lol !
<ubuntu> k, i'll try, but like I said, it never loaded completely cause it wasn't configured properly yet
<cpl-tnt44> thanks !
<pberger> cpl-tnt44: you did use the latest XP-driver?
<cpl-tnt44> lets try an other inf file ..
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<cpl-tnt44> maybe win2k file ?
<pberger> why not?
<cpl-tnt44> lets try ...
<ubuntu> I just need the 30-reboot script to skip the checking of the shorewall, and figured if there were no directories to shorewall check...
<ubuntu> it couldn't hang there, and let me get into my desktop
<igor> hey guys
<igor> hey guys
<igor> ?????
<igor> i have a video .avi ....when i play with MPlayer, it opens in another window...and shows an error : "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card availble."    "Run 'xinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html3xv!"    "See 'mplyer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11"
<ubuntu> hi igor
<igor> does do you knows what is happening man??
<igor> :T
<pberger> ubunt: is ist loaded by init.d?
<ubuntu> let me check
<pberger> ubuntu: its init.d
<igor> do i have to get any codec?
<ubuntu> k...now how do i get into that directory from the livecd to remove it? the partition is mounted here in livecd, but i can't seem to browse it
<ubuntu> igor: can u play other avi files?
<ubuntu> with mplayer, that is
<igor> to tell the true...i didnt try...
<ubuntu> ok igor: there are lots of codecs to install to handle multimedia, as well as graphics drivers for your video card, b4 you can play movies
<ubuntu> have u read the 'restrictedformats wiki to get all your codecs, including w32codecs and that?
<ubuntu> pberger? u still here?
<Slynderdale> igor: Here and for anyone else who want codecs for just about every video/sound file, try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<igor> i already have the w32 codecs...
<mabreaux> does any one know how to edit grub's startup screen?
<igor> but i don know what else shoul i get...
<ubuntu> good igor; have u followed the rest of restrictedformats howto?
<igor> no....
<igor> ?T
<ubuntu> that gieves u a good list of all the multimedia codecs u need
<ubuntu> it's on the ubuntu.com community support pages
<Slynderdale> igor: EasyUnbunto basicly gives you everything in an easy to install package for Kubunto.
<ubuntu> pberger?
<igor> good....
<igor> so in the ubuntu website....there are all codecs i need?
<ubuntu> mabreak: in root shell, "cd \boot\grub"
<Kr4t05> screenkast compile is asking for KDE headers. What should I look for?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Why are you compiling it ?  It's in deb format already
<ubuntu> then "nano menu.lst|
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Rellay?
<ubuntu> oops. "nano menu.lst" without quotes
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Certainly so.  Look at my http://SeerOfSouls.com/  and then click on the Deb Packages tab at the top.  It's in contrib
<ubuntu> igor: no, the restrictedformats howto is on the ubuntu.com website
<Hawkwind> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: You, sir, are a god.
<ubuntu> igor: u use synaptic or adept to get the apps the howto talks about
<ubuntu> there's the link to RestrictedFormats igor
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: SoS will hopefully soon be added to source-o-matic.  It's the largest 3rd party rpm repo for Mandriva and is growing quickly for deb stuff now too :)  I average about 2 million hits per month to the site :)
<Kr4t05> I'm adding it.
<ubuntu> hawkwind: i have a problem, and pberger seems to have disappeared
<igor> thanks ubuntu...
<ubuntu> could u help me with something?
<ubuntu> no probs igor
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: I'm actually heading to bed, though I'm sure someone can
<ubuntu> glad I could help somebody, as I often need it
<ubuntu> k; goodnight hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: I also have an E17 repo there that is updated usually about once a week or so.
<caseyoma1> How do I format a vfat partition (dev/hdb1)?
<cpl-tnt44> pberger u there ?
<ubuntu> problem: i got the rebooted-30-times script at bootup, and it's hanging on shorewall firewall app
<ubuntu> i'm in livecd now, and need a command line to completely remove shorewall from mounted partition
<Slynderdale> Why not boot up in safe mode and remove it?
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get remove --purge shorewall
<ubuntu> tried safemode...thnks, hawkwind!
<DaSkreech> Is there an app to stress test your machine?
<ubuntu> let me try it...brb
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Taking some time off for SuperTuxkart?
<ubuntu> k, got a couple of error messages about not being able to get a lock on some directories
<dennis_> well I just got another laptop up  and running with a bcm4319 w/ WPA, no the strange thing is whne I reboot the system, sometimes the wireless card shows up as eth2 or wlan0
<cpl-tnt44> what is the linux source dir ?
<cpl-tnt44> what is the linux source dir ?
<cpl-tnt44> oops
<cpl-tnt44> usr/src/linux ?
<mabreaux> thanks for the information on editting the grub menu......
<Dr_willis> cpl-tnt44,  thats it normally. but ive noticed that ubuntu keeps the kernels in their own dirs.. I recall that normally 'linux' is a link to the current kernel/version.. but that may not be the standard any more
<rendal> salve
<cpl-tnt44> While sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wireless/netma401.inf ,gettinf couldn't open netma401.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 164 . ANY ONE have any idea\clue how to solve this !??
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cpl-tnt44> Dr_willis how can i solve this ?
<cpl-tnt44> dont use ndiswrapper ?
<[-KaSatKa-] > Amarok says I don't have visualizations installed but I do, How can I make amarok check to see if any are installed?
<DaSkreech> Is there an app to stress test your machine?
<Dr_willis> cpl-tnt44,  make a soft link from your kernel source dir to the linux dir.
<Dr_willis> cpl-tnt44,  i had to to that to compile the vmware modules.
<cpl-tnt44> mmm
<cpl-tnt44> how i do a soft link
<cpl-tnt44> ?
<cpl-tnt44> and between which 2 folders ?
<cpl-tnt44> Dr Willis plz help ... im sitting on it like 20 hours..
<Dr_willis> ln -s somthing somthingelse
<Dr_willis> bash 101 stuff  :)
<Dr_willis> and i always get it backwards
<RawSewage> how do you skip the 30 mount disk check for a later time
<cahuez> hiya; looking for the right flash/shockwave plugin.. :)
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  use tunefs or was it tune2fs.. somthing like that to set the # to whatever ya want.
<RawSewage> is there a command I can type when it the check starts to abort
<Dr_willis> Usage: tune2fs [-c max_mounts_count] 
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  best to just let it run
<RawSewage> I know but
<Dr_willis> may try ctrl-c or ctrl-d - but never tried to stop it
<RawSewage> once in a while, Im in a hurry, and cant wait 30 minutes for it to check
<RawSewage> ok
<Dr_willis> 30 min? Hmm..ya got either  real slow system.. or dma is not enabled.. or UBER huge ha4rd drives
<RawSewage> actually, I think it was an hour on my laptop
<RawSewage> thx
<RawSewage> does the disk check do some defragging
<Dr_willis> ext2/3 does not really have a fragmention issue.
<RawSewage> what if your disk is consantly full
<Dr_willis> not sure of any linux filesystems that do.
<cpl-tnt44> Dr_willis care to write me the command for softlink ?
<Dr_willis> ln -s place1 place2
<cpl-tnt44> ok what is my place 2 ?
<Dr_willis> 'ln -s' makes a soft link.
<Dr_willis> ln  makes a hard link
<cpl-tnt44> ok i dunno the diff care to explain ?
<Dr_willis> linuxsource-kerne-dir   for one, then 'linux' for the otehr.
<Dr_willis> man ln
<Dr_willis> a hard link is IDENTICAL to the file.
<Dr_willis> so when in doubt use soft links
<cpl-tnt44> ok
<Smooph> !teamspeak
<cpk2> i thought you really only get fragmented disks if the swap is on the same partition?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> swap is in its own partition - so it never affects the other filesystem partitions
<RawSewage> well
<Dr_willis> a swap FILE - is normally of a set size -  if using that feature. (from what i rember)
<RawSewage> if my disk is full, and Im constantly deleting, adding more files, the file has no room to breathe
<cpl-tnt44> Dr willis so my 1st folder is /use/sbin/ndiswrapper my 2nd is linuxsource-kernel-dir?
<RawSewage> seems like the file would have to fragment
<RawSewage> if I delete 6 100mb files, to make room for 1 600mb file
<cpl-tnt44> so the right command is this : ln -s /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper linuxsource-kerne-dir ?
<Dr_willis> cpl-tnt44,  no.. you want to do ln -s kernel-source-dir  /usr/src/linux  (I THINK) not sure what your really trying to do
<RawSewage> it will have to be fragmented
<Dr_willis> cpl-tnt44,  theres NO reason to link a Binary to a dir... thats making no sence at all
<cpl-tnt44> so what i need to do !?
<Dr_willis> the files are 'fragmented' but have no real effect on the preformace i guess is the 'correct' way
<cpl-tnt44> dir to binary ?
<Dr_willis> cpl-tnt44,  I dont know what you are even trying to do
<Dr_willis> what you just said is totally 'not right'
<cpl-tnt44> ndiswrapper command writes me this error
<cpl-tnt44> While sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wireless/netma401.inf ,gettinf couldn't open netma401.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 164 . ANY ONE have any idea\clue how to solve this !??
<Dr_willis> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 164   - is the command and line# thats hacing the error...
<cpl-tnt44> and then i get driver invalid ...
<cpl-tnt44> not good
<cpl-tnt44> like this with almost any inf file
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like it wants  the netma401.inf directory
<Dr_willis> err file.
<Dr_willis> you sure you are giving it the right path for the -i command?
<Dr_willis> what is your USER name?
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<cpl-tnt44> idan
<Dr_willis> you got the stuff in the 'wireless' dir?
<cpl-tnt44> user=idan
<RawSewage> ok
<Dr_willis> ok... STOP.. look.. think...
<Dr_willis>  -i /home/user/wireless/netma401.inf
<cpl-tnt44> yes
<cpl-tnt44> exsacly
<Dr_willis> i am GUESSING you should be using 'idan' not 'user'
<cpl-tnt44> i know
<cpl-tnt44> i am
<Dr_willis> :) ok..
<cpl-tnt44> this was just an exsample
<igor> how i put a subtitle in the kaffeine????
<igor> anybody knows????
<cpl-tnt44> any suggestions ?
<RawSewage> oh yeah, I remember what I was going to ask
<RawSewage> igor, what do you mean
<RawSewage> igor, do you have the srt file
<cpl-tnt44> i already compiled the installation of ndiswrapper ... and still same error diffrent line
<Dr_willis> Ive never messed with ndiswrapper.. so really cant tell ya much about it.. check the wiki/forums.. sound almost like either the program cant read that dir.. or the file formats are wrong.
<cpl-tnt44>  newesr version .. newest kernal ...
<cpl-tnt44> i dunno what im doin wrong
<igor> i have the file
<igor> :T
<RawSewage> My question is:  what program should I use to mount a bin file.  some sort of virtual drive
<igor> .srt
<cpl-tnt44> Dr Willis care for a link to the forums plz
<RawSewage> igor, just put the .srt in the same folde as the video, and make sure they have the same name
<igor> ok
<igor> thanks....
<Dr_willis> google for  ubuntu forums.. gesh. :)
<RawSewage> whats the url for google
<Dr_willis> !ndiswrappers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrappers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cpl-tnt44> ubotu>
<cpl-tnt44> thanks! all of u ..
<RawSewage> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slynderdale> Umm, I just popped in an external drive and it shows ND #endif as the name
<digivore> hey i screwed up my system installing e16... how can i get linux to start up in KDE again?
<Dr_willis> how did you mnage to break that
<Parkotron> RawSewage: I believe Kiso will convert BINs to ISOs which you can then easily mount.
<digivore> is there something i can change in my profile to tell linux to start in KDE ??
<RawSewage> Parkotron, ok, ty
<Parkotron> digivore: You should have the option of choosing in KDM.
<digivore> ohh.  there it is.
<Parkotron> digivore: Provided your install isn't entirely messed, there should be multiple options under Session Type in the KDM menu.
<digivore> thanks, didn'tknow that was there.
<Parkotron> digivore: You're welcome.
<digivore> ohh,   e-kde.. thats funny.  half and half...
<RawSewage> kiso works good
<Dr_willis> broke it - :)
<Parkotron> RawSewage: I've never used it myself, and I was a little worried because it hasn't seen an update since last Christmas. But I'm glad it worked out for you.
<RawSewage> reboot
<cahuez> hi there; how can i re-config the xorg server..?
<Dr_willis> with a dpkg-reconfigure SOMTHING  command
<Dr_willis> i never can rember the SOMTHING
<Dr_willis> :)
<cahuez> hehehe, me neither..
<Dr_willis> i alwyas got to google for it
<cahuez> i did it sometime when..
<Dr_willis> but ive rarely needed to run it
<bimberi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bimberi> :)
<cahuez> i tasted edubuntu and it works, hehe..
<Dr_willis> yea - i always just try 'xorg' :)
<cahuez> the issue is that when i turn on the box..
<cahuez> it delays forever and..
<cahuez> i have to alt+f1 as root to..
<cahuez> config the serial mouse, sb sound and other stuff..!
<cahuez> i can remember that there is a..
<cahuez> way just for config the stuff..
<cahuez> is a config i found sometime before but..
<cahuez> i think it works only not with kubuntu..
<Parkotron> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<RawSewage> lol
<cahuez> ;)
<michael> Anyone have any idea why nv drivers do NOT work with my Nvidia card?
<RawSewage> did you change nv to nvidia
<RawSewage> but nv should work
<michael> Will that make the difference? Because if I switch to nv, X blows up in my face.
<cahuez> are you doing a apt-get for the controllers..?
<michael> It gives me a blank screen with a white line, and doesn't move forever.
<michael> I did apt-get
<RawSewage> install the nvidia drivers, and change nv to nvidia in that .conf file
<michael> Hope that works.
<michael> What's the apt-get... uh... apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<RawSewage> I think thats it
<cahuez> how can i config <forever> the serial mouse, sb sound for the right time..?
<RawSewage> still. nv should work
<cahuez> when i boot the box, i have so config the /dev/mouse,
<jmichaelx> how would one install kubuntu with an nvidia card? i am not able to get x going so that i can get to the point where i can install 'nvidia'.... is there a boot code of some sort?
<michael> It doesn't.
<michael> I promise.
<RawSewage> I know.  Im just saying, thats an odd problem
<michael> You have to use vesa man
<michael> That's what I had to do :\
<RawSewage> nvidia is best anyway
<cpk2> jmichaelx: you are trying to use the live cd?
<michael> do uh... apt-get-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... I think is it.
<jmichaelx> cpk2: yes
<cahuez> testing...
<michael> and select vesa
<cpk2> jmichaelx: did you try safe mode?
<jmichaelx> cpk2: yeah, i tried safe mode, but still no x
<michael> Dang man.
<cpk2> jmichaelx: did you try going to a different terminal and see what the x log said?
<jmichaelx> cpk2: no, i guess i could do that
<cpk2> the kubuntu live cd didnt give me x normally but did in safe mode and I didnt have any problems once it installed
<RawSewage> jmichaelx, are you installing Dapper or Edgy
<cpk2> jmichaelx: if you cant get the live cd to work you will probably need the alternate cd
<jmichaelx> RawSewage: i have tried both
<jmichaelx> cpk2: that is what i was wondering.....
<cahuez> mm, it don't like it> apt-get-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmichaelx> i supposed i could take this card back out, use the integrated card to install kubuntu, then download the nvidia drver, put the card back in and fire up??
<jmichaelx> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> you can install the nvidia drivers from the console.
<Dr_willis> odd that its screwing up so badly
<Dr_willis> it may be getting cinfused by the onboard card and the  other card
<michael> Yeah I'm about to edit xorg.conf
<michael> Then reboot
<michael> THis shall be fun
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i would first need to install in order to download the driver, not?
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  depends. :P ive seen some live cd's that come with the nvidia and ati driver.. and im wondering how they are legally doing that.. :)
<KDEfanboy> michyou might also want to try nvidia's nvidia-xconfig
<unix_infidel> wow, my video card is at 58C while my proc is at 41C.
<RawSewage> Customized distro
<unix_infidel> that's rediculous....
<Dr_willis> but kubuntu/ubuntu cant.. (guess they are sticking to the legal high ground)
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i have too, i used the kororaa live CD on this box, and it obviously contained 'nvidia'.... and xgl/compiz worked great lol
<cpk2> cahuez: its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KDEfanboy> Kororaa did stop distributing them tho
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  im guessing the little guys get under the radar.. Kororaa got caught tho dident they?  I think Mepis may have cut some deal however.
<Dr_willis> Now ya can get Linux Warez with the old verson of Kororra :)
<cpk2> Dr_willis: cant you insert packages into the live cd though after you download it?
<jmichaelx> mepis contains nvidia/??? i should just install mepis, then. it is pretty much the same as kubuntu, anyways
<jmichaelx> i guess i must have the old kororaa version
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,   im thinkingit does...  actually im not sure that freespire dont do it as well..
<Dr_willis> i aint checked out mepis in some time. It dident have much else going for it
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i have mepis one one box here in my apartment..... it's nice. basically the same as kubuntu, except that the live CD had a lot of non-free on it
<Dr_willis> the mepis live cd - installer was better done.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but the #mepis channel and forums and so on.. where no near near as well done.
<Dr_willis> but this was a few months ago.
<jmichaelx> mepis does not quite has the community base that ubuntu has... not y a long shot
<jmichaelx> have*
<jmichaelx> by*
<Dr_willis> :0
<Dr_willis> :)
<jmichaelx> by the way, slack 11.0 has been released...
<Dr_willis> yep - got the torrent downloading now. :)
<jmichaelx> lol
<Dr_willis> gotta love testing new disrtos in vmware
<jmichaelx> i have not tried that yet... i just have way too many old PCs sitting around
<jmichaelx> i need to leard how to use vmware
<omar> hi guys I installed frostwire and it dowsn't open
<omar> what can i do
<Dr_willis> #1 check your java version
<Dr_willis> #2 if your version is not suns official java.. read the !java url and use the update-alternetives  information to set it to use suns java by default.
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> Is there an app to stress test your machine?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  ive seen some benchmark tools befor.. but never used any
<omar> Dr_willis how to check the version
<Dr_willis> guess it depends on what you want to test. :)
<Dr_willis> java -version
<Dr_willis> :) or was it --version
<michael> Yeah, that failed miserably
<omar> Dr_willis it's 1.4.2
<Dr_willis> omar,  check the OTHER lines in the version output...
<fdoving> DaSkreech: you can checkout the 'stress' package.
<omar> Dr_willis you want me to paste averything
<Dr_willis> omar,  no.. that version # tells me you are NOT using the sun java.. go to step 2 :)
<Dr_willis> ava version "1.5.0_06"
<Dr_willis> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<michael> Setting my driver to "nvidia" causes X to bomb the same as it being set to "nv".
<Dr_willis> Your has gljc or somthing in the 2nd line. :P i cant rember exactly however.
<cahuez> take a look to xorg.conf..
<notech> michael: check the xorg.0.log
<notech> or is it Xorg.0.log, i forget
<michael> Either way, it doesn't exist because it doesn't get a chance to create it
<michael> It bombs, as in, it goes to a blank screen and does nothing else.
<michael> Hard drive is active, and scratching, but no view.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: That looks like it :)0
<notech> michael:  did it ever work?
<omar> Dr_willis looks so complicated :(
<michael> No.
<Dr_willis> omar,  thee 1 line you need to use 'update-alternatives SOMTHING' that i forget..
<notech> michael: sorry, i've never heard/seen that before
<michael> Yeah
<KDEfanboy> michael: try nvidia-xconfig, nvidia's x configurator
<RawSewage> how do you unmount using mount
<notech> umount
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  you dont .. you use 'umount'
<Dr_willis> :)
<michael> "bash: nvidia-xconfig: command not found"
<RawSewage> ty
<Dr_willis> and NO i dont know where the 'n' went. :)
<KDEfanboy> michael sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<michael> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-xconfig
<RawSewage> lol
<michael> I happen to have two major things not working that I need working
<michael> my onboard Via Rhine
<michael> and my video card.
<RawSewage> what do you need the video card working for
<michael> Because VESA is a piece of crap.
<michael> and there is 0 reasons to use Vesa.
<michael> I enjoy 2D and 3D hardware acceleration
<RawSewage> lol
<Dr_willis> --> /kernel/drivers/net/via-rhine.ko
<cpk2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RawSewage> why didnt nvidia work
<michael> It just doesn't.
<michael> It gives a blank screen and nothing else
<RawSewage> you changed xorg.conf ?
<michael> Yes.
<michael> Yes I did.
<RawSewage> you installed nvidia-glx
<michael> I have different problems with the Rhine
<michael> Yes.
<RawSewage> how many kernels do you have in GRUB
<michael> 2.
<KDEfanboy> michael add 'universe' repository or download manually: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nvidia-xconfig&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<michael> The latest and whatever came with 5.10
<RawSewage> did you try using the other one
<michael> Yeah I tried before
<michael> that's why I updated
<michael> I'd hope it'd work : )
<michael> and it didn't.
<RawSewage> did you search the forums
<michael> That link has amd64 in it.
<RawSewage> Ubuntu Forums
<michael> Not just yet.
<cahuez> hey michael, take a look here> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/ and find..
<cahuez>  Linux Gaming Part 4 - Installing NVidia Graphics Driver
<KDEfanboy> michael it has amd64 and i386
<angrykeyboarder> I can't seem to get KDM to accept my password.  I've got both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed. I switched from GDM to KDM.  KDM won't accept my password.  I've tried everything  I can think of but nothing helps.  If I go back to using GDM it takes my password just fine.  I'd rather use KDM though.  Any ideas?
<michael> I 'ave the .deb file, how do I "install" this mofo?
<cahuez> michael: using aptitude front-end..
<Parkotron> angrykeyboarder: What version of Ubuntu and what version of KDE?
<KDEfanboy> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Parkotron> michael: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<angrykeyboarder> Edgy and KDE 3.5.4.  But actually I ran into this same probem months ago in Dapper and nobody had a solution.
<illmatik`> im trying to edit my boot order from kubuntu, but when I try to save the menu file i get some sort of error
<Parkotron> angrykeyboarder: Bizarre, I have no idea. Sorry.
<Parkotron> illmatik`: What "boot order" are you refering to?
<illmatik`> i forget the name...but basically when I start up my laptop I just wanna set the default OS to windows and also edit the timeout
<illmatik`> but i cant save the file
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Ah, GRub's menu.lst.
<angrykeyboarder> I guess it only affects me.  When I asked months ago on the mailng list I got no response. ;-)  Oh well. I guess I'll try that route again and see if I have better luck this time.
<illmatik`> yes sir
<Parkotron> illmatik`: You need to edit the file with root privelidges.
<illmatik`> care to explain, as you can tell im a complete linux noob
<illmatik`> just gettin into this heh
<cahuez> go to /boot/grub and edit the menu.lst file..
<illmatik`> i did
<illmatik`> but i cant save it
<cahuez> are you editing with vi..?
<Parkotron> illmatik`: As a user, you don't have permission to edit systemwide configuration files.
<illmatik`> so what do i need  to do to get root privelidges
<Parkotron> The short answer is run "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<cahuez> yep, you have to be root.. :)
<illmatik`> got it
<Parkotron> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pierre_> hi
<cahuez> hiya pierre..
<illmatik`> a few more questions...when i installed kubuntu i accidently gave the linux partition 80 GBs and my windows 20, whats the easiest way to edit the partitions and give my windows 80GB?
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Read the above article. It's probably the most important part of switching to Linux.
<illmatik`> will do
<cahuez> yep, re-installing it..
<illmatik`> i cant just edit the partition sizes?
<cahuez> yep you can but you have to re-partition it with qtpart..
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Try QTParted or GParted. They're graphical partition editors.
<cpk2> illmatik`: its possible to resize them, depending on how much free space you have
<cahuez> qtparted is the right one..
<illmatik`> got it, which brings me to my last question
<illmatik`> i tried installing my first program...it was Konversation, the IRC client
<cahuez> you need free space a lot for doing it success..@
<Parkotron> cahuez: GParted is actually the superior product of the two. Unfortunately it relies of GTK.
<illmatik`> and i tried doing ./config in the terminal and it started to config it but then I got an error saying it couldnt find kde-info or something like that
<illmatik`> cahuez: just bought this laptop today :] 
<Parkotron> illmatik`: As a beginner, you shouldn't have to compile software. Just install Ubuntu's binary packages with Adept.
<cahuez> give a try to>apt-get install konversation ..
<illmatik`> just type that in terminal?
<cahuez> yep, sounds better.. :)
<illmatik`> sweet
<cahuez> yep..
<illmatik`> thatll be the first thing i do so i can talk to you guys in kubuntu
<cahuez> give it a try..
<illmatik`> thanks, brb
<cahuez> but in fact konversation is present by default in..
<cahuez> any xbuntu distro..
<cpk2> or ksirc
<cpk2> for kde
<cahuez> just find it out at menu K..
<root> No.
<root> that failed miserably.
<root> Same results
<michaelx> That failed  badly.
<Parkotron> michaelx: What's your trouble?
<michaelx> X doesn't work the same.
<cahuez> **
<michaelx> "nv" and "nvidia" driver listings do NOT work.
<Parkotron> michaelx: Does vesa?
<michaelx> Yes.
<michaelx> That's what I'm currently using
<Parkotron> michaelx: It's not a lot of fun, but have you tried compiling the nVidia drivers yourself?
<michaelx> Yes, it bombs
<michaelx> Ubby comes with less than 1 thing to build them.
<michaelx> Kubby, actually.
<michaelx> tried it with both anyway
<Parkotron> What are you missing?
<michaelx> Uh
<michaelx> Actually
<michaelx> I apt-get'd what I needed
<michaelx> but GCC mismatched
<Parkotron> michaelx: I think they only need build-essential and the linux headers.
<michaelx> with my kernel
<michaelx> Let me go fetch the .run from the site real quick
<Parkotron> michaelx: You have to change the GCC version before you begin the install.
<michaelx> I KNOW that works, it did on slack, and beautifully
<Parkotron> michaelx: Dapper or Edgy?
<Parkotron> michaelx: I've used this in the past with success: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264
<michaelx> 5.10... Believe it's Dapper.
<LeeJunFan> 5.10 is breezy.
<Parkotron> 5.10 is Breezy.
<michaelx> Oh.
<michaelx> Thanks.
<michaelx> then I have that : )
<michaelx> I ran... apt-get install dist-upgrade... update... whatever it is.
<Parkotron> michaelx: At this point, I'd say you're better of downloading a fresh Dapper (6.06) CD and starting from scratch.
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<michaelx> Whaaaaat.
<Parkotron> michaelx: I would only bother going through an upgrade if you already have a working system, which from the sounds of things, you don't.
<Parkotron> michaelx: But of course that's my personal opinion.
<michaelx> Erg...
<michaelx> 24.6KBS here guys
<michaelx> Not a good option : )
<michaelx> DSL is death.
<Parkotron> michaelx: I was affraid you'd say that.
<michaelx> Oh yeah, nothing is easy.
<michaelx> Not with Linux, that's why I use it.
<Parkotron> michaelx: Have you run Linux/X/nvidia drivers on this computer before?
<KDEfanboy> michaelx what card is it?
<michaelx> Slackware loves the drivers from nvidia
<michaelx> and windows loves them too.
<michaelx> it's an eVga Nvidia 7600GS
<Parkotron> michaelx: Is that model newer than October 2005?
<michaelx> UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<michaelx> Let me check.
<michaelx> I have no idea, I bought it in 06 but it's been out a while I"m sure,
<Parkotron> If so, that would explain why a Kubuntu 5.10 CD wouldn't have drivers for it.
<michaelx> Huh
<michaelx> 6.06 hopefully has Via Rhine working too.
<michaelx> The story with that
<michaelx> is that I hit "Enable" and then it just disables itself .2 seconds
<michaelx> later
<illmatik`> yay i got konversation installed
<Healot> via rhine/velocity is supported since 2.6.8
<Parkotron> michaelx: Support for the 7600 was only added to the drivers in April. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html
<michaelx> Aww.
<michaelx> So bogus.
<michaelx> All right well here's what I'll do then.
<illmatik`> so im trying to edit the menu.lst file...why am i getting kdesu: command not found
<michaelx> "borrow" a connection
<michaelx> and get a move on.
<michaelx> Pleasent talking to you helpful people, thanks, hope to be back soon
<Slynderdale> COuld always use AUtomatrix or EasyUbuntu to install ATI/NVidia drivers, thats what I did and worked like a charm
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Are you on Kubuntu?
<illmatik`> yes sir
<Parkotron> illmatik`: kdesu has to be there.
<illmatik`> =/ dunno what to say, i installed kubuntu from the latest cd
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Exactly what command did you type in?
<LeeJunFan> should be in /usr/bin/kdesu try ls to see if it's there?
<LeeJunFan> it's in kdebase-bin, don't know how it couldn't be on installed.
<illmatik`> sudo kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Drop the "sudo".
<illmatik`> ack. im a total nub, i cant even navigate to /usr/bin/kdesu ... whats the linux equivalent of cd.. ?
<Parkotron> illmatik`: sudo and kdesu do the same thing. sudo is for command line apps, kdesu is for graphical apps.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: cd
<midspeed> hi everybody, how do i format a NTFS partition hard drive on kubuntu 6.06
<LeeJunFan> err cd .. to go up a dir
<Parkotron> illmatik`: cd .. (you need the space.)
<casfindad> Quick sound question: How do I turn on system sounds in KDE? All other sounds (internet videos, amarok, etc.) work fine.
<illmatik`> ah got it
<illmatik`> there is no kdesu in usr/bin
<Parkotron> illmatik`: I make that mistake so frequently I've had to map cd.. to cd ..
<midspeed> how do i format a NTFS partition hard drive on kubuntu 6.06???????
<illmatik`> i see kdesu_stub
<LeeJunFan> midspeed: mkfs.ntfs
<midspeed> mkfs.ntfs on the konsole??? and thats it
<midspeed> ?
<LeeJunFan> midspeed: ie, mkfs.ntfs /dev/hda1 will format partition 1 of your primary IDE in ntfs.
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Try "which kdesu".
<LeeJunFan> midspeed: open konsole and type 'man mkfs.ntfs'
<midspeed> ok
<illmatik`> nothing happens
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Hmm. That's a doosy of a problem.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<Parkotron> illmatik`: For the moment you can edit that file in a console with "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst".
<illmatik`> thanks
<illmatik`> now a general question...how do you know the names of these programs so that I can download them through the terminal as i did konversationter
<illmatik`> for instancve i need to get QTparted.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: did you install from kubuntu CD or ubuntu CD?
<illmatik`> kubuntu
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Use KMenu|System|Adept. It's a graphical frontend that lets you search and browse for software.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: konversation should have been installed as well by default. I think. you should run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and have it install all the kubuntu desktop all over again.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: or at least it should install any missing parts.
<illmatik`> yeah...Kemenu|System|Adept isnt even there
<LeeJunFan> you need to install kubuntu-desktop you've got some severely missing parts there. You didn't do a "server" install when you installed did you?
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Yes, you've definitely got an incomlete or nonstandard install there.
<illmatik`> not sure wha thappened
<LeeJunFan> heh, neither am I.
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Well, it least what you do have is running! :) That's an an accomplishment in itself for many Linux beginners.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: if you run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it should get you to a complete running kubuntu system.
<illmatik`> i did the command to install kubuntu-desktop and it didnt really do anything
<illmatik`> nothing downloaded or installed
<Parkotron> illmatik`: What exactly did it say?
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<illmatik`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25548/
<illmatik`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25549/
<illmatik`> ^ attemping to install kubuntu-desktop
<arejaytee> how can i see free space on a drive? i feel stupid not being able to find it lol
<LeeJunFan> arejaytee: df -h
<LeeJunFan> arejaytee: there are other ways but that's the fastest.
<cpk2> thank god apt-get can resume downloads frim where it left off
<cpk2> just timed out but it resumed where it left off
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: try running 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<arejaytee> thanks LeeJunFan
<arejaytee> hrmm 17 gig used ! lol
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: I have no idea why it wouldn't be able to install language-selector-qt, it IS in main, and your repos are right.
<illmatik`> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded.
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: what about 'sudo apt-get -f upgrade'
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: I have a feeling either your download of the CD or the burn is corrupted.
<illmatik`> download 54 megs of updates
<illmatik`> :)
<RawSewage> are you installing Dapper or Edgy
<LeeJunFan> dapper
<cpk2> amorok and amorok-xine seem to be kept back to matter what?
<RawSewage> Edgy has about 25 packages currently held  back
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: after that's done try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<illmatik`> :/ its stuck at 0%
<LeeJunFan> ugh.
<illmatik`> im gonna plug in my wired network
<illmatik`> brb
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<LeeJunFan> gnight DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Quick question
<DaSkreech> Do you have XGL installed on Edgy Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: yeah
<LeeJunFan> using beryl right now.
<DaSkreech> Nice Which Video card?
<LeeJunFan> ATI 9700
<DaSkreech> Excellent :)
<illmatik`> k im on ethernet now...downloading the kubuntu upgrade
<DaSkreech>  is there a walktrhough for that?
<DaSkreech>  I have a klass I'm teaching and it's an ATI box which I have Kubuntu Beta on
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Is it downloading now?
<illmatik`> yeah got a minute to go
<DaSkreech>  would be fun to casually turn on Beryl and watch them freak
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: just follow the existing compiz ones, the repositories are the same, just apt-get install beryl instead of compiz
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Well that's an excellent sign. With any luck you should be fully up and running shortly.
<DaSkreech> So the install routines haven't changed very much?
<illmatik`> awesome, i appreciate the help
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: no, you just substitute beryl for compiz, if you are running xgl then use beryl-xgl, and emerald in place of cdwg
<DaSkreech> alright thanks :) I'll have to try it out over the next few days
<DaSkreech> get drivers first etc
<DaSkreech> NIght again
<illmatik`> k finished parkotron
<illmatik`> wasnt there some other commands you wanted me to do
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25550/
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: there's my ~/.Xsession to start it. Then if at kdm you choose to run default it will start xgl/beryl
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Well, let's start with your original question. Does "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" work?
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Thanks
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: np, gnight again :)
* DaSkreech waves
<illmatik`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25551/ - doest work
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: now would probably be best to 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Parkotron> illmatik`: OK, not everythings been installed yet. Try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<illmatik`> alright! only 750 megs to go
<LeeJunFan> whew. it really left out some stuff.
<illmatik`> wonder what happened
<Parkotron> 750? Wow. That's more than a CDs worth.
<LeeJunFan> owell, at least it looks like it's  going in the right direction now. I'm off to bed myself. gnight.
<illmatik`> sweet well it looks like im in good shape once this is finished
<LeeJunFan> illmatik`: probably so.
<illmatik`> from there i should be able to format my partitions correctly
<illmatik`> is it possible to access my folders on my windows PC? theyre shared on the network
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Yes. I'll try to find a guid for you.
<illmatik`> sweet, thanks
<Parkotron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<casfindad> Has anyone had luck connecting to Yahoo IM using Kopete?
<Healot> like everyday :)
<Parkotron> illmatik`: If you only want to browse shared files, that's more than you need, but if you want to share in both directions you'll need to set it all up.
<casfindad> Healot: Any suggestions? I can get AIM to work, but not Yahoo.
<illmatik`> looks good. how about accessing directories on my other windows partition?
<Healot> what seems to be the problem?
<Healot> i just enter my username, password, bam connect
<Parkotron> illmatik`: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<casfindad> Healot: I set up my Yahoo account, hit connect, and the bouncing smiley jumps around until it greys out.
<illmatik`> man youre on a roll
<casfindad> Healot: I'm behind a router firewall; did you need to forward a port or anything?
<Healot> check your username+password? casfindad
<Healot> casfindad, yes...
<Parkotron> illmatik`: In fact you might want to read everything on psychocats.net/ubuntu . It's all really good beginner information.
<illmatik`> right on
<casfindad> Healot: I'll do that. Except the same username and passwd work with Gaim on my xubuntu box.
<Healot> i can't remember the address setting though, maybe using Windows Y! Messenger and checking the Y! connection would help
<casfindad> Healot: So Windows Y! Messenger is available for Linux?
<Healot> yes, gaim has the alternate HTTP connection, can't remember whether Kopete has that setting...
<Healot> casfindad, obviously there is a Linux port :)
<casfindad> Healot: Kopete offer alternate HTTP too.
<Parkotron> illmatik`: I too must be off to bed. Can you think of any more questions before I leave you to fend for yourself?
<Healot> casfindad, use that HTTP alternate feature too... casfindad
<illmatik`> where can i scan and install my printers
<illmatik`> and i think im good for tonight :)
<Parkotron> illmatik`: What do you mean by "scan"?
<illmatik`> maybe the wrong word, i just wanna install the printers on my network
<Healot> scan with xsane; setting up printer > KDE control panel...
<casfindad> Healot: I'm going to try registering a new Yahoo account. I have a yahoo account through my ISP, but I suspect it may not work for IM.
<Parkotron> illmatik`: I don't have much experience with printers but I think you can do most everthing from the Printers module of "systemsettings".
<casfindad> Healot: Give me a couple minutes and I'll see how this works.
<illmatik`> got it, thanks!
<physicsnick> dumb question, how can i see how much free space i have on my separate vfat partition?
<Healot> df -mh
<physicsnick> thanks
<Healot> df is fairly enough, but crypted coz it display in block size
<physicsnick> any way for konqueror to tell me this information without having to open up a terminal?
<physicsnick> also, what does the -m tag do? it's not in the man page
<Parkotron> illmatik`: Good night and good luck. You've been a pleasure to help.
<Parkotron> physicsnick: Displays info in MB rather than blocks.
<illmatik`> thanks buddy
<illmatik`> i appreciate it
<Healot> physicsnick, it works right?
<physicsnick> yes
<physicsnick> it works
<physicsnick> but i don't want to open a terminal every time i want to see my disk space
<physicsnick> why can't konqueror just tell me when i'm browsing the drive?
<physicsnick> Parkotron, -h displays in mb, not -m. i don't know what -m does.
<Healot> physicsnick, how about the media tree?
<Healot> you know the one folder that list your mounted medias?
<physicsnick> yes, yes
<physicsnick> this is wierd
<Healot> you can check the disk space, by right clicking the icon
<physicsnick> now it's telling me the disk space when i right click and say properties on the mount point
<physicsnick> but if i go system menu -> storage media and right click on the drive and click properties, it doesn't work
<physicsnick> hmph
<physicsnick> right click on the partition i mean
<Healot> on the media tree? physicsnick
<Healot> because  system menu -> storage media points to the same place... it should werk
<physicsnick> yes, it works on the media tree or if i right click on the mount point itself but it doesn't work on the partition in storage media
<physicsnick> oh well, no matter
<physicsnick> i'll just get rid of system menu
<physicsnick> and replace it with my own links to my partitions
<debatem1> hey all, quick question, has anyone here gotten avrdude to work under wine?
<debatem1> rather, has anyone gotten avrstudio working under wine?
<illmatik`> hi guys, im trying to resize my two partitions (kubuntu and windows) using QTParted
<illmatik`> i accidently made my kubuntu 80 gigs and my windows 20, when i want it the other way around
<illmatik`> but its not letting me resize those partitions
<method|> how do I install ksynaptics? it's not in my repos (i havent added any)
<cpk2> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: A KDE application to configure Synaptics TouchPad. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 908 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc kfreebsd-i386)
<cpk2> method|: you need universe
<method|> how do i enable universe?
<cpk2> edit your sources.list
<cpk2> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> you can generate a sources list there
<cpk2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk2> might also have valuable information
<method|> i remember there being an easy way to enable universe in synaptic
<cpk2> i'm sure adept has an easy gui to enable it however i use apt-get so I am not familiar with adept gui
<morghanphoenix> What file do you use to check distro for karamba apps?
<Dodger> yello
<morghanphoenix> anybody know how to set up the distro check in a karamba sys monitor?
<arejaytee> why the hell does my network settings keep forgetting my dns server
<arejaytee> i set it click apply and then reset keeps it for awhile and then loses it
<Dodger> loses it as in, applies a new one?
<morghanphoenix> There, that solved it, just deleted the distro section of the code.
<Dodger> arejaytee: what does cat /etc/resolv.conf give you?
<arejaytee> currently has both dns in it
<arejaytee> will wait and see if it happens again and see what it contains then
<Dodger> here's my question: my nforce4 raid won't mount anymore since i upgraded to edgy... /dev/mapper is empty except for control, and dmraid -ay doesn't find the partitions...
<Dodger> any takers?
<cpk2> Dodger: i think edgy questions are answered better in #ubuntu+1
<Dodger> ah... thankee :)
<koli> hi all
<koli> how do i change settings in kubuntu
<Smooph> ^^
<Smooph> koli: what settings ?
<koli> any setting
<koli> for example
<koli> effects
<koli> like the yast2 in suse
<Smooph> i am not sure what you mean but try the system settings
<koli> i don;t have i
<koli> how can i find it
<Smooph> open the menu and look for system settings
<koli> i don;t have it that;'s the problem
<koli> maybe it is not installed
<Smooph> ^^
<koli> how can i install iit
<Smooph> you use kde right
<koli> yes
<koli> i found it
<koli> whatever
<koli> the package its not installed
<koli> im going to install it now
<arejaytee> Dodger: u still there?
<arejaytee> if i leave the network settings box open it stays, ive just closed it and it deletes it from the resolve.conf also
<buz> is there any kde vnc viewer in kubuntu?
<MistaED> buz: afaik, i think krdc is kde's vnc viewer
<buz> right
<buz> very sensibly named
<buz> MistaED: thanks, that what i was looking for the whole time
<morla> anybody here?
<Healot> sure morla
<morla> hi
<morla> I was wondering why m,y screensaver isn't working
<morla> it seems to be related to the restricted modules, nvidia driver
<morla> with nv it works; with nvidia not, and i also cannot change resolution, the kde display settings module is broken
<arejaytee> friggin azureus window is stuck open and i cant close the bastard
<arejaytee> the warning box
<arejaytee> how can i see active process to kill diff programs
<KDEfanboy> arejaytee: does CTRL-ESC bring up the process table? (i don't remember if it's default or i changed it)
<arejaytee> nada
<arejaytee> yeah it does sorry
<arejaytee> lappy running slow
<arejaytee> lol
<KDEfanboy> arejaytee: ok. also if you want to kill a window's process, do CTRL+ALT+ESC , which will change the mouse cursor to a skull (dfeault) and then click the window
<KDEfanboy> ESC or right-click will cancel the click-to-kill
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<arejaytee> sweet thanks KDEfanboy
<arejaytee> anyone able to help getting java going? ive installed it but firefox doesnt see it and azureus doesnt display its windows properly
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Healot> arejaytee, do you configure java yet?
<Ranma2264> Im getting an unhandled msn error 403 on Kopete trying to login to msn but I'm sure that my password is right anyone out there with the same issue?
<arejaytee> no i had only just finished installing from thier site, but using the link given by ubotu now
<Healot> 403: Forbidden?
<Ranma2264> the message says unhandled msn error code 403
<Ranma2264> Maybe something changed on msn protocol or maybe not im just guessing
<Ranma2264> and I have the latest kopete
<DeadSouL> I downloaded Google Earth download file for linux which has .bin extension. How can I install it?
<Ranma2264> chmod +x filename
<Ranma2264> and then sh filename as a user
<DeadSouL> Thanks a lot Ranma2264
<Ranma2264> no problem
<Ranma2264> and for system wide kdesu sh filename
<MDCore> how do I get WEP working ??
<daurnimator> hi all
<daurnimator> anyone around?
<daurnimator> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<arejaytee> anyone know of a ftp client that has ssl ?
<arejaytee> im kinda suprised i cant find one for LINUX !
<Healot> filezilla!
<Healot> with a bit of WINE it should work
<frojnd> I have Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US;  bit it wont install flash player. It allwasy announce that it can't becouse 64bit is not good..
<frojnd> but*
<frojnd> I have 64bit processor and also kubuntu 6.10 je 64bit
<main2> i would like my server running kubuntu (whehehe:), to login to KDE automaticly
<main2> so ive activated 'automatic login' for a certain user
<main2> but it doesnt work, what things do i have to keep in mind?
<avagant> Ok guys.
<main2> Ok boy
<main2> .
<rod> hi!  i installed kubuntu on my laptop before and my wireless card was detected and worked fine, but i have reinstalled since and this time it wasn't picked up.  it's an intel wireless card (ipw3945 i think), is there some way i can just re-run whatever the installer does without re-installing the complete distro?  i asked in the ubuntu channel and was told about gnome-network-manager that it might help, is there a kde equivalent?
<avagant> How might I ask, do you get into super user/root whatever when I'm not in the terminal to change files.
<main2> rod: 'lcpci' < do you see the card?
<main2> if so, then 'dmesg|grep ipw3945' ,and tell me what comes out
<sarah> hi
<main2> avagant: kdesu
<avagant> i just want to edit files, that's all.
<avagant> haha
<rod> main2: yes i think so, it comes up as - Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<avagant> but is there anything i put after that?
<main2> rod: 'Unknown device 4222' the device driver did not load for this thing im afraid
<arejaytee_> can someone send me a .txt of something please wanna test if i have router setup right
<rod> i found a project on sf.net about this driver but following the instructions didn't work for me, and i've heard that this is actually supported by dapper (well, i know it is as it worked for me before)
<sarah> what line do I need in /etc/fstab to automatically  mount  /dev/hda4  to  /home/mydir/foobar/   ?   It should be WRITEABLE mounted  also for me as user(!)  -  /dev/hda4  is  FAT32
<Gean> i need help: on startup i get this weird window to "open file with" , the file is COMPIZ.SAVE
<main2> avagant: if you make a shortcut on your desktop to 'kdesu kate' or kwrite
<Gean> I get it every time on startup
<main2> then you have a 'root' privileges editor
<Gean> quite annoying
<main2> Gean: thats because you have a file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<rod> main2: does this mean i have to find the right driver?  or that there's no hope?
<main2> delete it, your not using XGL anyway i guess?
<main2> rod: you need to find the right driver, but what did the grep output?
<avagant> oh so i would have to puut kdesu and then kate?
<Gean> main2 i like to use XGL, but i can't figure out how to install
<rod> the grep?  u mean the output of lspci?  that's what i posted, it's - Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<Gean> i'm quite a Kubuntu-newby
<main2> rod: here is the howto for you driver, make sure that you dont just type over the version numbers http://swm1.com/inspiron_e1505.html
<rod> main2: thanks a lot!
<main2> Gean: that is obvious, but XGL is so alpha - that even i stopped using it :P
<main2> open a console and type this:
<main2> 'cd ~/.kde/Autostart'
<main2> 'ls'
<main2> now you see the compiz file..
<main2> 'rm nameofthescript' and it wont bother you any longer
<Gean> bash: cd: /home/jan/.kde/autostart: No such file or directory
<Gean> HUH?
<main2> its case sensitive, use upper/lowercase
<main2> *NIX (linux etc) is all case sensitive, make sure that you type it right..
<main2> im rb, need to change one setting..
<Gean> i see
<Gean> how do i open a *.bin file? sorry for the noob-question ...
<KDEfanboy> Gean: what do you mean by open it?
<Gean> install or something
<Gean> it's a file i downloaded to make a java vm in linux
<Gean> i suppose i should install something
<Gean> java_ee_sdk-5-linux.bin on my desktop
<KDEfanboy> Gean: make sure it's executable first. either 'chmod u+x file.bin' in shell, or right click in Konqueror and go to properties. then execute it, with either ./file.bin or double click in konqueror/dekstop
<main2> Gean: start using the konsole
<Gean> main2 i opened console ...
<main2> good, now start using it
<Gean> what do you mean :p
<main2> Gean: read trough this http://www.math.mcgill.ca/services/linux_basics.php you lazy cheek
<Gean> how wait
<Gean> i made it executable, and now i get an install wizard
<Gean> ok, is anyone familiar with java?
<abattoir> Gean: what's the problem?
<Gean> well ... i guess i installed SDK
<abattoir> instead of the JRE?
<Gean> i don't know, i was told i had to install SDK
<abattoir> Gean: what do you need Java for?
<abattoir> Gean: are you planning on doing some Java development?
<Gean> well, i need it for school :p to make very simple programms
<abattoir> Gean: or do you just need to run a java application?
<Gean> development
<abattoir> Gean: ok, the SDK was right...
<abattoir> *then
<abattoir> since you seem to be a beginner, an IDE might also help things a bit
<Gean> IDE ?
<abattoir> Gean: yes, an Integrated Development Environment
<abattoir> Gean: get either Eclipse or Netbeans
<Gean> at school we are working with kate
<Gean> i'd like to do at home the same
<abattoir> Gean: ah ok, then use it :P
<Gean> yeah but it doesn't know the java-commands
<arejaytee> anyone got iglooftp pro? i need a ftp client that supports ssl
<abattoir> kate comes preinstalled w/ Kubuntu
<Gean> to run and compile a java-file
<Gean> that's why i was told to install SDK
<abattoir> Gean: how do you do it in school? your save the file in kate and then run a command?
<Gean> yup
<abattoir> arejaytee: i'd expect kbear or konqueror to do the job...
<abattoir> Gean: ok, you got sdk installed?
<Gean> but i was wondering, is there a major difference between kate and eclipse/netbeans?
<Gean> i thinks so yes
<Gean> i got this binfile on my desktop, made it an executable, and ran it, got trough the installation wizard
<dudemeister> hiho! anyone of u using the fish shell?
<abattoir> Gean: ok, then should have gone through correctly, unless there was an error messagae
<Gean> nope, no error
<abattoir> dudemeister: i use fish:/ in konqueror...
<abattoir> Gean: ok, that sounds good
<arejaytee> konqueror doesnt do it properly for some reason ill try kbear
<abattoir> Gean: do you have the file opened in kate?
<Gean> i have nog
<Gean> now*
<dudemeister> abattoir: oh, what u mean in konqueror?
<abattoir> Gean: one sec
<Gean> allright
<abattoir> dudemeister: enter fish://name@domain.com in konqueror
<abattoir> dudemeister: of course, replace that w/ your own name and domain
<M4X1MUM> I got this message--> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<M4X1MUM> what is the problem?
<abattoir> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<abattoir> M4X1MUM: ^^^^ you can safely ignore it
<dudemeister> abattoir: has this anything to do with the fish shell???
<abattoir> Gean: ok, click on the little Terminal button at the bottom, in kate
<M4X1MUM> ooh ok
<abattoir> dudemeister: ok, sorry, my mistake, i thought you were referring to something ssh-based...
<Gean> yes ...
<dudemeister> abattoir: that's ok. thx anyway :)
<Gean> i've been there, but it doenst accept my 'java'-commands like 'javac'
<abattoir> Gean: ok, then enter the command you use to compile the source(whatever was taught in your school)
<Gean> bash: javac: command not found
<abattoir> Gean: hmm, wait a sec, then you didn't install it properly...
<M4X1MUM> is automatix a commonly used package?
<abattoir> Gean: where is the j2sdk1.4.2.... directory?
<abattoir> Gean: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/install-linux.html#self-extracting
<abattoir> Gean: i know its almost the same as what you did...
<abattoir> Gean: but install it in a more global location, and export the path to javac
<Gean> i'll try this page
<Gean> thanks anyway !
<Gean> but hey
<Gean> my bin file has this name: java_ee_sdk-5-linux.bin
<Gean> nothing like j2sdk-1_4_2_<version>-linux-i586.bin
<abattoir> i think you got the enterprise edition
<Gean> i see
<abattoir> you'd need the standard edition i think
<abattoir> where did you get it from?
<Gean> http://java.sun.com/javaee/downloads/index.jsp
<abattoir> Gean: were you aske to go there by any chance?
<abattoir> *specifically asked to go there
<M4X1MUM> how do i know if nvidia driver have been installed or not?
<Gean> i posted my problem on a forum of our school, and a student posted this url
<abattoir> Gean: i dont know, maybe your school's curriculum is on the EE... might want to double check on that...
<abattoir> Gean: if it's the EE, then you're on the right track... just export the path to javac, and you are done
<Gean> how do i export the path to javac?
<abattoir> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html has EE and SE stuff, weird
<Gean> on this page i suppose i need to download J2SE SDK ?
<abattoir> Gean: find where javac is in that folder
<abattoir> Gean: well, as i said, you might want to clarify first... if your school teaches EE, then i might be wrong
<Gean> j2sdk-1_4_2_<version>-linux-i586.bin
<Gean> wait
<Gean> javac is in SUNWappserver/jdk/bin
<abattoir> hmm, i think in the SE its under Sun.../bin/javac'
<abattoir> Gean: export PATH="$PATH:<enter path here>/javac"
<Gean> allright, i'll get the SE
<abattoir> Gean: ^^^that's the command to export the path
<Gean> in konsole?
<abattoir> mm, yes
<Gean> i might look stupid, but i don't understand what you are telling me te do
<Gean> i'm just new on linux,
<Gean> that's probably why
<Gean> but i'm off to lunch
<Gean> i'll try the SE when i get back
<Gean> thanks for all
<abattoir> Gean: when you enter the 'javac' command, 'Bash'(or the thing which handles all this) does not know where to look for it
<octan> anyone running firefox 2 beta :P
<abattoir> Gean: so you are manually 'exporting' the path, telling it where to find javac
<abattoir> Gean: and while installing the SDK, follow the official Installation instructions in the Sun site
<abattoir> Gean: copy it the bin to somewhere like /usr/java(make it if it doesn't exist, 'sudo mkdir /usr/java'
<abattoir> Gean: then extract it as root inside that directory
<abattoir> (just prefix sudo to the extraction command, one you are in that directory)
<abattoir> Gean: then you'd need to export the path to /usr/java/j2sd..../bin/javac, and you should be good to go :0
<octan> put the path to java in ld.conf.so :P
<arejaytee> whats a good cd/dvd image viewer ?
<arejaytee> iso and so forth to open them instead of burning
<abattoir> arejaytee: ark might handle it... not sure
<abattoir> arejaytee: or you could mount the iso
<arejaytee> hrmm good idea
<octan> yea mount the iso
<klingsor> cpl-tnt44: Are you online?
<arejaytee> im guessing i cant do with a context menu lol
<octan> mount -o loop /file.iso /path
<arejaytee> ./file.iso: No such file or directory
<arejaytee> sudo mount -o loop /file.iso /files/iso/new.iso
<abattoir> arejaytee: i actually remember seeing a service menu for it over at kde-apps ;
<abattoir> ;)
<abattoir> http://www.kde-apps.org/conten
<abattoir> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<arejaytee> thanks
<Gean> abattoir: i installed SDK SE
<Gean> standard it is extracted to my desktop
<arejaytee> abattoir: that shell script is sweet
<arejaytee> cept it aint work for me lol
<Gean> abattoir: you told me to make a new folder un "usr" but i can't, permission denied
<zorglu_> wow just tried krename... doesnt seem easy to rename file with it :)
<M4X1MUM> alright people, how do i create a partition? I already delete a partition using qtparted, but the create option is not enabled
<zorglu_> M4X1MUM: select an empty space/partition to enable it ?
<M4X1MUM> i know that, its not working
<M4X1MUM> mkft.ext3 doesnt work either
<zorglu_> i think you know too much for me :)
<M4X1MUM> :(
<morghanphoenix> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gean> how can i make a new folder in "usr" ?
<Gean> i always got "permission denied"
<zorglu_> Gean: "mkdir yourname"
<zorglu_> "sudo mkdir yournamefolder"
<Gean> yeah
<Gean> allright, how do i make it accessible, so i can copy files into it?
<zorglu_> man mkdir
<zorglu_> man chown
<zorglu_> man chmod
<zorglu_> thhis will give you the basic of file right management in unix
<Gean> zorglu_: i don't get the last part
<Gean> suppose the folder's name is Java
<ubuntu> I get this when trying to install kubuntu: "could not install bootloader
<ubuntu> and after mounting and checking
<ubuntu> there is no /boot/grub folder ..
<ubuntu> whatsup?
<ninHer> hi all
<ubuntu> there are only  a few *.386 files in the /boot
<lluka> hey does anyone know how to install the drivers for an intel 945g?
<n3storm> lluka: from what I know the module is already installed in dapper
<n3storm> i900
<lluka> hmm odd koz i cant change my screen res past 1024x768
<bele> lluka: I guess it works out-of-box
<bele> lluka: you should instaa package 915resoltuion
<lluka> lemme look for that
<lluka> ok installed
<lluka> im unfamiliar with this... do i have to restart x?
<bele> lluka: yes
<lluka> k brb
<bele> and before that
<M4X1MUM> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<ubuntu> possible to install grub if /boot/grub doesn't exist?
<MenZa> !grub > ubunt
<MenZa> !grub > ubuntu
<MenZa> there we go.
<ubuntu> I tried istalling using the howto from the forums, but that requires /boot/grub to be present
<ubuntu> MenZa: no, those require that /boot/grub be present
<ubuntu> I tried boot floppies
<MenZa> ubuntu: oh?
<MenZa> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<lluka> how do i use 915resolution?
<bele> lluka: easiest is to reboot
<lluka> just did
<bele> lluka: and it didnt work?
<lluka> i dont see any other res in my control panel
<lluka> but im thinking i can do it from the terminal
<bele> lluka: it should automatically work with your screens navite resolution
<lluka> well, im not in kde, maybe thats why
<lluka> im using enlightenment
<bele> lluka:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver?highlight=%28915%29
<lluka> thnx
<lluka> hey im using 915resolution but it makes my screen flicker
<lluka> and turn off
<Linux_Galore> ?? @ 915
<lluka> im trying to change my resolution past 1024x768
<Mortice> lluka: I assume you mean you're passing vga=915 to the kernel at boot time. when exactly does your screen flicker? when X starts, or during the bootup process?
<lluka> when x restarted
<lluka> not at boot time i havent added that yet
<Mortice> lluka: well, what do you mean by 915resolution?
<lluka> its an application
<lluka> it replaces resolution with another
<Mortice> lluka: what's wrong with kubuntu's programs for that?
* Linux_Galore has never heard of 915
<lluka> kubuntu wont let me go past a certain res
<Mortice> oh, i see, this appears to be an intel 915 chipset thing
<lluka> yah
<lluka> i think the problem is the monitor tho
<lluka> :S
<Linux_Galore> lluka: always manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file
<Mortice> lluka: i'm afraid i have no experience with 915 chipsets, but have you tried enabling other resolutions by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Linux_Galore> lluka: the 915 chipset doesnt define the resolution your monitor does
<lluka> hmm
<lluka> well it lists modes i can choose
<lluka> lemme try reconfiguring xorg
<Linux_Galore> lluka: look for the line DefaultColorDepth
<Linux_Galore> lluka: in my case its 23
<Linux_Galore> 24 sorry
<lluka> hmm ok
<thygrrr> Can I somehow tell Konqueror to automagically try "www.hostname.tld" if "hostname.tld" alone doesn't work?
<Linux_Galore> then I look further down for Subsection "Display" , Depth 24
<Linux_Galore> the following line sets my default resolution Virtual 1280 1024
<Linux_Galore> lluka: change that to what you want it to be
<lluka> im afraid to do this because it might not come back on :S
<Linux_Galore> lluka: well make a copy of the xorg.conf  file call it xorg.conf_back
<Linux_Galore> lluka: if X fails just rename the back file to the original name and delete the modified file
<Linux_Galore> lluka: you can test it before you logout
<Linux_Galore> just in case
<Linux_Galore> lluka: press ctrl alt F1  login then type  xinit /usr/bin/startkde -- :1
<Linux_Galore> lluka: should start a new X session with the new resolution
<Linux_Galore> lluka: to kill it press ctrl alt backspace and to go back to your original desktop press ctrl alt F6
<Linux_Galore> lluka: Linux can suppoer multiple graphical sessions at the same time
<Linux_Galore> support*
<Linux_Galore> thygrrr: konqueror should automatically already do that
<lluka> thanks guys the xorg.conf editing worked!
<lluka> :)
<Linux_Galore> lluka: we aim to please
<lluka> anyone know where i can find the doom iwad?:p
<_ikk> ei,lluka
<_ikk> how du you du
<thygrrr> Linux_Galore, nope, my konqueror doesn't do it (anymore?). That's why I'm asking.
<Knifa> when i try to install kubuntu onto my computer, the live boot cd dies at mounting root system and the alternative cd refuses to detect my cd-drive
<Knifa> what should i do D:
<Knifa> get another cd drive?
<Linux_Galore> thygrrr: Settings->Configure Konqueror  goto web shortcuts  and define one
<klingsor> Knifa: other drive is a good choice...
<Knifa> i'll give it a try
<klingsor> Knifa: Had a similar problem once
<Knifa> i tried it last night but it wouldn't POST. i didn't check the pins so it was probably that
<Knifa> and i just went to bed.
<Knifa> i'll go give it a try now
<Knifa> :3
<Knifa> same deal
<Knifa> :
<Knifa> :/
<Knifa> dies at mounting root system
<Knifa> or whatever
<Knifa> i think its' my mobo
<IndyBC> How can I change the song information (artist, album etc) about a .mp3 file?
<KDEfanboy> IndyBC: in amarok, right click the file and select 'Track Information...'
<[GuS] > Bonjour
<KDEfanboy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elias_> I know this is the wrong place but the ubuntu guys don't seem to know: Does anybody know how to print to PDF in gnome?
<ArRiEsP17> ola
<KDEfanboy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ArRiEsP17> ok sorry
<KDEfanboy> np
<tomek_> Cze
<KDEfanboy> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<tomek_> mam pyatnie apropos firewalla
<tomek_> jakiego uywacie ??
<tomek_> do Kubuntu
<KDEfanboy> i have no idea
<KDEfanboy> :)
<tomek_> :)
<tomek_> what firewall do you use on Kubuntu ??
<sudharsh> tomek_: firestarter, afaik, kubuntu is fine by itself...
<tomek_> hmmm
<KDEfanboy> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<tomek_> ok I understand
<bele> or GuardDog for firewall cong
<octan> hey can i run google earth in amd64 ?
<tomek_> already I have guarddog on system
<tomek_> but it doesn ;t work
<tomek_> I don;t know what is a problem
<bele> tomek_: really? should work :)
<tomek_> really ...
<tomek_> may I use a firestarter ??
<tomek_> on Kubuntu ??
<[GuS] > tomek_, yes
<klingsor> tomek_: why not?
<tomek_> I think that Gnome's program .................:)
<[GuS] > tomek_, and?
<[GuS] > QT handles very well GTK apps
<[GuS] > more than GTK could with QT...
<tomek_> and,... I don t know :))
<[GuS] > tomek_, you could install i will work very well
<drbeams> is there a way to pull system info as in mobo model, or nic model # from the pc in kubuntu with a live disc ?
<[GuS] > nothing have to do that is an "gnome" app...
<tomek_> ok thanks
<[GuS] > drbeams, in console, lspci
<tomek_> bye
<[GuS] > or just in K-menu, System, KInfoCenter
<v3ctor> does the livecd have lshw ?
<dragonfire1> gm
<diswill> hello everyone. I seem to have lost sound recently. would someone help me get sound working again?
<spriet> hi
<diswill> hi spriet
<spriet> i  installed first kubuntu and then Suse and no i like to mount the partition witch contains Suse somone can helb me?
<diswill> I do the mounting by editing the /ect/fstab
<spriet> k thx
<dragonfire1> Where would you find to edit teh /etc/fstab in the kernal command to do that sorry newbie trying to partion also
<octan> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<octan> !amd64 google eart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd64 google eart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !google earth amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google earth amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> crapy bot
<main2> octan: stupid you :p
<main2> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<octan> main2, you mean http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Google_Earth
<octan> it suxz
<grizzly> urgh the kubuntu installer is so buggyyyyy!!!
<main2> octan: UTFS :D
<grizzly> one cannot install with xfs partition
<main2> grizzly: just use normal ext3, its the best
<grizzly> main2: just want to play with it
<grizzly> have a look
<gnomefreak> grizzly: might try using the alternate installer for that
<grizzly> gnomefreak: the alternate cd u mean?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gpkumaran> @everyone, please tell me info about installing packages
<octan> main2, what are you talking about
<gnomefreak> !adept > gpkumaran
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: read your m from ubotu
<grizzly> gnomefreak: that I can't @ 64kbps
<grizzly> but nvmind
<gnomefreak> s/m/pm
<main2> octan: im telling you to use the fuckin search =)
<grizzly> heres the bug report with a solution: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2006-June/231189.html
<gnomefreak> main2: watch your language
<main2> !friendly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friendly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> main2, i did and i dont find anything about it
<grizzly> !being friendly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being friendly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grizzly> lol
<octan> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ArRiEsP17> xao gnt
<gpkumaran> thank you gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> yw gpkumaran
<main2> octan: http://www.ubuntux.org/install-google-earth-on-amd64-via-chroot
<rbrunhuber> hi all
<gpkumaran> gnomefreak: i tried to install yahoo messenger package with right click-->Kubuntu package menu--> install package
<gpkumaran> @gnomefreak, but it said that it depends on some other packages
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: there a yahoo messanger app in kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> messenger*
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: sudo apt-get install packagename     replace package name with the name of the package
<tomek_> hi, I have one guestions about nvidia
<octan> main2, it doesnt worj
<gnomefreak> tomek_: go for it
<octan> .......Extraction failed.
<octan> .Signal caught, cleaning up
<tomek_> what may I install ??
<gnomefreak> tomek_: nvidia-glx
<main2> octan: ur download is broken dude
<gpkumaran> when i tried installing those packages, it says that they depend on some other packages and so on...
<gpkumaran> what can i do?
<tomek_> I have Nvidia 5200 FX T
<octan> main2, i downloaded it 2 times now
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: are you using dapper?
<gpkumaran> yes
<gnomefreak> tomek_: thats the right package the nvidia-glx
<main2> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<tomek_> legacy ??
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: can you paste the output of the command to pastebin
<main2> type in konsole..
<gnomefreak> tomek_: no
<tomek_> ok
<tomek_> tkanks
<gnomefreak> for the 5200 its nvidia-glx
<tomek_> ok
<gpkumaran> gnomefreak: sorry for being so childish... :-) how can i pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gpkumaran> !pastebin
<gpkumaran> gpkumaran@gpkumaran-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<gpkumaran> (Reading database ... 65393 files and directories currently installed.)
<gpkumaran> Preparing to replace ymessenger 1.0.4_1 (using ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: just use the link ubotu gave you
<gpkumaran> Unpacking replacement ymessenger ...
<gpkumaran> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: stop pasting please
<gpkumaran>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<gpkumaran>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<gpkumaran>  ymessenger depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gpkumaran> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<WinUninstall>  possibile ridimensione una partizione NTFS?
<gpkumaran> gnomefreak: can i install debian packages in ubuntu
<main2> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<main2> gpkumaran: but do not use packages from the debian repository
<insanekane>  
<hyper> hello abattoir
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: please dont use debian repos
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> WinUninstall: ^^^^
<hyper> abattoir: Just a small question: how can I disable kmix from starting?
<WinUninstall> ops
<abattoir> WinUninstall: you want to resize your NTFS partition?
<WinUninstall> Sorry
<gpkumaran> main2: i have already installed certain packages from the debian site(i dunno whats meant by repos)
<WinUninstall> abattoir, Yes
<hyper> abattoir: I rebooted twice and both times kmix used up all cpu
<gpkumaran> sorry i`m a newbie
<abattoir> hyper: that's weird
<WinUninstall> abattoir, I've readed about ntfsprogs
<hyper> resizing ntfs partition: get Partition Magic from PowerQuest
<abattoir> WinUninstall: i'd recommend doing it from Windows
<WinUninstall> hybrid, It cost...
<gpkumaran> main2: then where can i find ubuntu packages. what about the debian packages i already installed
<WinUninstall> abattoir, How?
<rbrunhuber> is there a "preferred application" gui in kubuntu like in ubuntu?
<abattoir> WinUninstall: i think there are shareware/demo applications, which might be helpful
<main2> gpkumaran: how did you install them?
<abattoir> WinUninstall: using one of thse Partitioning programs ;)
<main2> gpkumaran:  did you add the debian repository to your list?
<WinUninstall> abattoir, OK
<WinUninstall> I will try with gparted
<main2> gpkumaran: use adept from 'system' in the kde menu to install software
<gpkumaran> main2: by right clicking-->Kubuntu package menu-->install
<hyper> rbrunhuber: There is: KDE Button --> System Settings --> Default Applications
<abattoir> hyper: do you have session management on?
<hyper> WinUninstall: Well, you could get a crack for PM....
<hyper> abattoir: Well I guess so... it's a default Edgy install and it keeps starting up the same proggies
<abattoir> hyper: ok, did you try closing it when logging out?
<abattoir> hyper: please refrain from that here, thanks :)
<hyper> abattoir: I just killed the process "kill -9 pid"
<rbrunhuber> @hyper: i have no system settings menu. and in system settings their is no default applications button
<abattoir> rbrunhuber: are you on Kubuntu?
<rbrunhuber> yes i am
<abattoir> rbrunhuber: there is no System Settings entry in the Menu?
<Mochito> good morning
<main2> gpkumaran: use 'adept' or 'apt' to install software, and do not install packages from other distro's
<rbrunhuber> abattoir: i just found it but it is not in system settings i have to call kcontrol from the console
<gpkumaran> main2: are the programs in windows same as packages in ubuntu
<abattoir> rbrunhuber: System settings and Kcontrol have the same modules
<rbrunhuber> abattoir: not here
<main2> gpkumaran: what are you talking about?
<main2> linux != windows
<abattoir> rbrunhuber: anyways, go to KDE Components->Default Associations(or some variation of that)
<Mochito> i dont' know man
<rbrunhuber> abattoir: thank you i already found it
<abattoir> rbrunhuber: well, it should be on the menu, unless it was accidentally(or intentionally) removed
<gpkumaran> main2: i`m very sorry. i already told you that i`m a newbie.
<Mochito> i wanna know how can i install a package
<Mochito> ?
<hyper> mochito: what package?
<hyper> mochito: there are different ways :)
<Dr_willis> Mochito,  fire up adept, search, click, install.
<main2> gpkumaran: np
<hyper> rbrunhuber - can you put a screenshot online?
<rbrunhuber> abattoir: i have system-settings in the menu. i just thougth it ought to be a menu not a application.
<gpkumaran> main2: i just wanna know what should i do if i wanna install another program like opera or firefox
<main2> start adept
<Dr_willis> -->   fire up adept, search, click, install.
<Dr_willis> :)
<main2> (in the kde menu, click on system - then 'adept' > enter your password)
<Dr_willis> or use that add/remove program icon.
<gpkumaran> main2: actually whats a package. is it same as a setup file in windows
<hyper> or use aptitude or apt-get
<main2> gpkumaran: you could compare if you want, but packages are way better then stupid setup.exe files
<Dr_willis> package systems are WAY WAY better then setup.exe files...
<rbrunhuber> hyper: i solved it already thank you. I sometimes just get a little confuses because i have way to many apps installed (having both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed)
<main2> there are also packages containing sourcecode of the program
<Dr_willis> its sad when i download 5+ programs for windows.. and they all come named  'setup.exe'
<Dr_willis> and then those 5 programs have to have some sort of 'update' feature/systemtrayicon for updates... which is ALSO a feature handled by the package managers. :)
<Mochito> can i install karamba in Kubuntu??
<Dr_willis> then those 5 progrms also have to put in 'uninstall' icons  normally in their own menus, and in the add/remove programs tool.. which is also handled by the package manager. :P
<abattoir> Mochito: karamba or superkaramba?
<Dr_willis> !info karamba
<ubotu> karamba: A program improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-5.1build1 (dapper), package size 68 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<gpkumaran> main2: ok. now i wanna install a ftp program for kubuntu. where can i find one and how to install it
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Dr_willis> konqueror the  default file manager can handle ftp..
<niroxx> how can i change the size of the desktopicons ?
<Dr_willis> or install kbear if you like.
<Dr_willis> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: graphical ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-13ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2401 kB, installed size 8604 kB
<gpkumaran> from where can i download these(gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd)
<main2> gpkumaran: type 'kbear' in adept -> in the searchbar
<main2> it will popup, rightclick and install it
<main2> have you found adept meanwhile?
<emonkey-p> !kbeat > emonkey-p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emonkey-p> !kbear > emonkey-p
<gpkumaran> yes i have found adept and opened it
<niroxx> How can i change the size of the desktopicons ?
<emonkey-p> !kbear > niroxx
<niroxx> oh
<niroxx> thanks
<gpkumaran> now when i type kbear and press enter. nothing happens
<main2> gpkumaran: try to find out what adept is, and how it works
<main2> gpkumaran: you have to wait a minute
<gpkumaran> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<main2> stop it
<Sanne_> I would also add kftpgrabber to the ftp client lists. I tested it once and it seemed pretty nice. http://www.kftp.org/misc/screenshots
<gpkumaran> gnomefreak: welcome back. suppose i want to find and install a ftp client in kubuntu 6.06 what shud i do
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: apt-cache search ftp  and see one that sounds good im not sure what good ones kubuntu has
<Sanne_> gpkumaran: consider my suggestion above, or just use konqueror.
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: try kasablanca
<gpkumaran> gnomefreak: it says could not run the specified command
<gpkumaran> where can i get kasablanca
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: what command did you use (i just ran it fine)
<gnomefreak> !info kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: a FTP client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 157 kB, installed size 600 kB
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: the universe repo
<abattoir> gnomefreak: i dont even think he has it installed
<gnomefreak> abattoir: has what installed?
<abattoir> any ftp client, when you said kasablanca, he just tried executing the command
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: sudo apt-get install kasablanca
<abattoir> gpkumaran: people have already told you what to do...
<DaSkreech> Oh!
<gpkumaran> gnomefreak: apt -cache search ftp
<gnomefreak> no space
<DaSkreech> What's the mediamanager?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search ftp
<gnomefreak> gpkumaran: the other guys would know better what ones are good on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> im hacking at gnome right now but later i might end up on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> My friend keeps trying media:/ and gets mediamanager not running
<omar> do you know games for xubuntu , like spider or sol, how can I get 'em ive tried apt-get install kgames, ksol, but nothing
<DaSkreech> omar: try not using the k :)
<Dr_willis> defind 'nothing'
<DaSkreech> Those are X or gnome games
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dr_willis> use adept. search, click, install , enjoy. :P
<omar> DaSkreech: you mean synaptic
<omar> Dr_Willis: yuo mean synaptic
<DaSkreech> omar: Nope I mean you are installing ksol etc when you are looking for a non KDE application
<omar> DaSkreech: I just need the games, kde, g , no problem which
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :)
<DaSkreech> Then apt-get away
<DaSkreech> might want to try kpat as well
<rbrunhuber> does anyone have the problem to kaddressbook/kontact does not show umlauts in vcards
<omar> DaSkreech: come on, please
<rbrunhuber> to=too
<omar> DaSkreech: ok, like apt-get kpat
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kpat
<admin__> Poland rulez
<admin__> Whats the topic?
<DaSkreech> try typing /topic
<chx> Xorg eats 97% of my system, what could cause this? What log ifle should I read?
<power91> siemka
<TheGeek> any experienced users around?
<DaSkreech> chx: I guess /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DaSkreech> TheGeek: Nope You'll have to make do with us :)
<power91> see you
<DaSkreech> power91: Hi
<admin__> POLSKA
<TheGeek> alright da;
<chx> HUH! Skype 1.3 caused this
<TheGeek> how do you change icons in kubentu
<omar> thanks
<Almad|Notebook> TheGeek: in control panel
<admin__> hello there=D
<TheGeek> where cani get new themes?
<abattoir> TheGeek: kde-look.org
<chx> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.ca/189888 this was found in /var/log/messages
<Almad|Notebook> Hi, i'm trying to install kinterbasdb 3.2 on Kubuntu...however, no package is available; I'm trying to build it from source, but there are strange errors in building Python-C bindings...any ideas for that or anybody knew of deb package?
<TheGeek> almad: have you updated your python?
<Almad|Notebook> TheGeek: to what? Using 2.4, there should be no problem
<TheGeek> you are right
<TheGeek> what errors are you getting
<DaSkreech> chx: Looks like kernel stuff
<chx> OK
<Almad|Notebook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25585/
* Knifa cut cut
<gpkumaran> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Knifa> my mobo haet cubuntu
<Knifa> err
<Knifa> kubuntu
<Knifa> :(
<Almad|Notebook> TheGeek: hopefully all required -dev packages should be installed
<gpkumaran> anyone know if theres any application for controlling nokia phones(like pc suite)
<TheGeek> google it gp
<Knifa> can i install kubuntu/ubuntu through windows some how?
<Knifa> the installer itself won't detect my cd drive for some unknown reason
<Knifa> despite getting into the bootloader from it.
<TheGeek> try buring a new image
<Knifa> it's the same deal with two of the cds i have
<Knifa> the livecd one and the alternative one
<DaSkreech> Knifa: Live Cd ?
<Knifa> i've also tried with 2 diffrent drives
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<TheGeek> which version are you using
<Knifa> latest
<DaSkreech> did you do a md5 sum on the ISO?
<DaSkreech> Edgy beta?
<Knifa> not a beta no
<Knifa> well i don't think so
<Knifa> however
<Admiral_Chicago> 6.06?
<Knifa> the same disc just installer perfectly on another computer
<Knifa> yeah 6.06
<Knifa> i think it might be my motherboard.
<TheGeek> try installing 5.10 and then upgrade
<Knifa> it won't actualyl boot into the installer at all though.
<Knifa> but sure okay.
<TheGeek> have you checked your boot device priority
<Knifa> yes
<Knifa> it boots to the bit where it asks you to install it
<Knifa> with the alternative cd atleast
<Knifa> i do that
<Knifa> it goes for a bit
<Knifa> then says it can't detect my CD drive
<Knifa> the live cd gets to mounting root system then dies.
<TheGeek> try the 5.10cd
<Knifa> kay
<Knifa> downloading now
<Knifa> i still think it might be my motherboard
<Knifa> it has some weird SATA compatability stuff that makes it come up as IDE
<pumuky> hay alguien de espaa
<Knifa> and turning it off doesn't seem to do anything useful
<TheGeek> i have an idea
<Knifa> yeah?
<TheGeek> if even 5.10 doesn't work
<TheGeek> try using the knoppix live cd
<Knifa> *terror*
<TheGeek> they are both debain based
<Sanne_> Knifa: which motherboard is it?
<Knifa> Gigabye 965P-DS3
<Knifa> *Gigabyte
<Knifa> for core 2 duos
<sF|Xemanth> is it possible that i could break my whole dapper drake with edgy dist-upgrade ? :D
<Sanne_> Knifa: I'm looking through applicable links listed here, maybe you mboard turns up somewhere: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<rbrunhuber> sF|Xemanth: this is software so this is always possible
<Knifa> Sanne_ i just googled for my motherboard model number and ubuntu
<Knifa> it seems people are having problems with drives
<Knifa> like me
<Knifa> The 2.6.18 kernel (which is still in beta as of August 23, 2006) incorporates a fix for this problem. To fix this problem on 2.6.17 a patch could be used.
<Knifa> mabye i should try the latest beta?
<TheGeek> maybe you should
<Hawkwind> Knifa: 2.6.18 has gone final about a week ago
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.18-01 #1 SMP Wed Sep 20 08:00:45 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> Hence why I'm running it :)
<Knifa> i will try the beta then
<Sanne_> Knifa: ah, maybe you need to, if the standard kernel doesn't support your hardware correctly.
<Knifa> yeah
<TheGeek> better luck next time
<Knifa> ah i can do that
<Knifa> or use knoppix
<Knifa> or a usb thumbstick
<TheGeek> ya do some research and Destruction
<Knifa> ah apperntly the latest beta doesn't work either
<TheGeek> when did you get the system
<Knifa> a few days ago
<TheGeek> no wonder
<sF|Xemanth> New init system, Upstart <- i wonder how that works from dapper upgrade ^^
<Knifa> TheGeek what do you mean?
<TheGeek> what is the basic diff between EdGY and Drapper
<TheGeek> you a got a new system
<Hawkwind> Knifa: I have a great how-to for compiling/building the kernels from kernel.org, even have a script that does it for you automatically
<hyper> abbatoir?
<Sanne_> Knifa: do you also search in the ubuntuforums? Maybe you get some more info.
<Knifa> i found a wiki entry on it
<rbrunhuber> sF|Xemanth: I made a dapper upgrade to edgy where edgy still used init and it worked flawlessly
<Knifa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<Knifa> i need to do it through another live cd
<Sanne_> Knifa: ah
<Knifa> or a thumb drive (which i don't have)
<TheGeek> then try it with a live Cd
<Knifa> yeah i am going to
<TheGeek> anyway where are u frm: Knifa
<hyper> anyone knows how to "autostart" programs into a specific workspace?
<Knifa> scotland
<Sanne_> Knifa: wow, what a nice wiki entry. I'm contiually amazed about the community resources.
<TheGeek> since when have you been using linux
<Knifa> i don't usually
<Knifa> i'm installing it on another hard drive to check it otu
<TheGeek> you
<TheGeek> are in my league
<Sanne_> Knifa: ahhh, I've been to Scotland once and *loved* it!
<Knifa> i've used it before though
<Knifa> and my dedicated server runs debian
<TheGeek> so anyone knows how can i install new themes
<TheGeek> on kubuntu
<Knifa> oh apperntly the latest beta does work for my board
<Knifa> hurray!
<TheGeek> great
<TheGeek> long live the Beta
<Sanne_> Knifa: wonderful
<TheGeek> do you know how to install a new theme
<Knifa> i don't :(
<TheGeek> anyone else over here knows?????????!!!!
<MDCore> TheGeek: try asking in #kde
<TheGeek> thx
<Sanne_> TheGeek: I remember it was pretty easy, it's somewhere in the kontrol center.
<Hawkwind> TheGeek: Download them from kde-look.org and then install them from within kcontrol under Look & Appearance
<TheGeek> i'll try
<couquinoux> franais?
<Hawkwind> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TheGeek> hey can i try to install gnome too
<dhq> i have the source of xorg 7.1 how do i build it i hit command sudo ./configure
<dhq> then what do i do
<trappist> you don't sudo ./configure
<arafat> dhq: usually type: 'make' then 'sudo make install'
<trappist> but if you want xorg 7.1, this might be a good time to install edgy.  installing from source is going to cause you problems.
<dhq> trappist: i wanna take the risk
<TheGeek> bye guys
<dhq> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<trappist> dhq: it's not taking a risk - it *will* cause problems.  upgrading to edgy is a risk, but a sane one.
<trappist> and then you get xorg 7.1 for free
<kumsy> help regarding installing packages
<dhq> trappist: well thats like 20 days more to wait which i cant wait
<dhq> wanna try x7.1
<octan> Hey guys i need help
<octan> im trying to install google earth
<octan> i have a amd64 with kubuntu amd64 installed
<octan> i got firefox2 beta ,flash and java working
<octan> but when i try to install google earth i get this error
<octan> .......Extraction failed.
<octan> .Signal caught, cleaning up
<octan> ermm
<octan> nuxil@Nuxil:~$ sudo sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<octan> Password:
<octan> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<octan> Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 4.0.2091.....
<octan> then
<octan> .......Extraction failed.
<octan> .Signal caught, cleaning up
<octan> i thought that i was a corrupt download
<octan> but,, i tryed downloading it like 5 times
<octan> both with wget and firefox
<kumsy> how to solve dependency problems? from where can i download kdelibs4  libqt3c102-mt libssl0.9.7
<dhq> is there a guide to install xserver7.1 from sources
<octan> and i have to set up a chrooted 32 bit jail following some wikis but that didnt help
<octan> please help.. im open for ideas here
<Hawkwind> dhq: Why exactly are you wanting to install xorg-7.1 anyways ?
<Hawkwind> octan: Isn't there a deb for Google Earth ?
<dhq> Hawkwind: just to try it
<Hawkwind> dhq: On dapper ?
<octan> Hawkwind, 0.= you kidding?
<dhq> Hawkwind: yes
<dhq> octan: y
<octan> Hawkwind,  where is the pkg?
<Hawkwind> dhq: Not suggested.  You should just upgrade to Edgy if you want 7.1.  Putting it on Dapper will probably break most everything
<octan> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<octan> !googleearth.deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googleearth.deb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> Hawkwind: well let me see ;if i back up my system and try it i guess there wont be much harm done
<Hawkwind> octan: There might not be, but I thought there was
<octan> can you extract the bin for me pls?
<Hawkwind> octan: Umm there is
<Hawkwind> octan: apt-cache search googleearth shows it
<Mochito> #debian
<octan> not here
<octan> Hawkwind, im missing a repo
<octan> Hawkwind, which one is it in?
<Hawkwind> googleearth | 4.0.1693-1plf3 | http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Packages
<Hawkwind> googleearth | 4.0.1693-1plf3 | http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Sources
<octan> alright
<Hawkwind> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Hawkwind> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Hawkwind> octan: ^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> octan: Add those to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<octan> im doing it now
<octan> :)
<JacksLivr> if i need to compile software and gc is not installed. do i need to just install gcc or install a suite like dev-tools or somehting
<dhq> Hawkwind: i will wait for those 20 days to try xorg 7.1
<Hawkwind> dhq: What is in 7.1 that you want so bad ?
<padla> Hi, I'd like to know if I can install transcode and cinelerra on kubuntu...
<Sphere> hi
<octan> Hawkwind, what do you name them?
<octan> main?
<Sphere> how do i install KDE on xubuntu?
<Hawkwind> octan: Name them ?
<Mortice> Sphere: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<octan> i get error with deb http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Sources
<JacksLivr> if i need to compile software and gcc is not installed. do i need to just install gcc or install a suite like dev-tools or somehting
<MetaMorfoziS> JacksLivr: build-essential
<Sphere> Mortice: i read that you should type aptitude? whats the diference?
<Mortice> JacksLivr: easiest way is apt-get install build-essential
<JacksLivr> apt-get install gcc
<octan> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free main-amd64 ??
<intelikey> Sphere or  sudo apt-get install kde
<JacksLivr> oh thats all
<Mortice> Sphere: not an awful lot. the backend is the same.
<Sphere> Mortice: tested aptitude and is seemd to work but i cant fins KDE anywhere...
<octan> Hawkwind, ??
<Mortice> sphere: in your sessions list in GDM?
<Hawkwind> octan: Are you using 64Bit ?
<octan> yes
<Hawkwind> octan: Those are the lines directly from my sources.list
<Sphere> Mortice: im a linux n00b ..
<DaSkreech> dhq You >can< install edgy without it being out
<intelikey> Mortice xdm
<Hawkwind> octan: I don't know if it's available for 64Bit
<Mortice> intelikey: right you are. >.<
<JacksLivr> MetaMorfoziS, Mortice: thanks, doing that now
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Why isn't there more interest in WorldWind?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<Mortice> Sphere: when you get to the login screen, you should have an option to choose the "session type"
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Sphere> Mortice: i typed dpkg-reconfigure kde/gnm/kfc without success
<dhq> DaSkreech: how
<Sphere> Mortice: KDE is not under session type..
<Sphere> so ill gues it didnt work
<DaSkreech> in your sources.list change where it says dapper to edgy and save
<DaSkreech>  the nsudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dhq> Hawkwind: DaSkreech what does knot 2 mean
<Mortice> Sphere: so you did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and kde doesn't appear in your sessions list? odd.
<Mortice> Sphere: were there any errors?
<DaSkreech> second stable release of edgy
<octan> Hawkwind, ok lets check.. im downloading and installing it now :)
<Sphere> is there anything else you have to do? i just typed "sudo aptidute
<Hawkwind> Second release candidate of Edgy.
<Hawkwind> Not stable
<Sphere> "sudo aptitude install kde-desktop"
<DaSkreech> It was a release candidate?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Of course
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Stable would mean a final product
<Mortice> Sphere: use the kubuntu-desktop package.
<intelikey> Sphere no not kde-desktop   just kde
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: No it doesn't :-P release candidate means final product :-P
<TheGateKeeper> what's the release date for edge?
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Not even remotely close
<dhq> DaSkreech: did you try edgy
<DaSkreech> oct 26 I think
<Sphere> so i should just type "aptitude install kde"?
<DaSkreech> dhq:  Yes
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You have RC, beta, then final
<Mortice> intelikey: why are you suggesting kde over kubuntu-desktop?
<intelikey> Sphere that's what i'd sujest
<dhq> DaSkreech: howz it
<DaSkreech> dhq Pretty :-)
<Sphere> =)
<intelikey> Mortice cause Sphere didn't ask for all the packages that kubuntu installs just the full kde
<Sphere> ill try that
<dhq> DaSkreech: and how much time will it take me to upgrade to it i am on a 256kbps
<Mortice> intelikey: fair enough.
<Sphere> btw is there any way to scan a disc for errors in ubuntu?
<octan> Hawkwind, :D Thank you very very much :)
<octan> you repo worked :)
<Mortice> Sphere: fsck
<Sphere> sudo fsck hda1 for example?
<Hawkwind> octan: Kewl
<Mortice> Sphere: sudo fsck /dev/hda1 for example :)
<intelikey> Sphere remount it read only then run fsck on it.   or if you mean phisical error testing  badblocks it the app
<abionnnn> Is there any way to run XFIG in Kubuntu?
<Mortice> Sphere: but yea, don't run it while mounted. it should get checked each boot anyway
<Sphere> Mortice: okey...
<Sphere> badblocks is that included in ubuntu?
<intelikey> yep
<Sphere> where do i find it?
<intelikey> which badblocks
<intelikey> type that in a terminal ^
<Sphere> btw can you unmount the system disc?
<intelikey> no you have to remount,ro
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<DaSkreech> dhq: soonere than it would take to compile x.org 7.1
<DaSkreech> abionnnn: XFIG?
<dhq> ok
<abionnnn> DaSkreech: somewhat popular figure editor which uses Xaw3d widgets
<TheGateKeeper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu <-- doesn't say which version of kde
<intelikey> Sphere also you should be advised that any command that requires "sudo" (root privilages)  you should read at least the description for the command in the manuals       man man  &&  man intor
<intelikey> that is.    man man  &&  man intor    for information on how to use the man pages.
<Sphere> thanks for all the help guys...!
<intelikey> errrr man intro
<luis_lopez> quick question: is swapd enabled by default in Egdy? How's the swap management done in this version?
<intelikey> transpositional typist....
<intelikey> Mortice also concerning why i was sujesting kde over kubuntu-desktop,  the subject in question started with xubuntu; which would normally indicate either a sense of curiosity, or a minimalistic attatude.  in either case i try to point toword what they specificly ask about.  even if i think that something else is better.   (not that you really wanted a full explanation)  :)
<Mortice> heh. perfectly fair enough :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<DaSkreech> hi
<frojnd> can someone help me youtube and simillar pages make them work
<DaSkreech> simialr pages?
<frojnd> I can't find proper plug-ins..
<DaSkreech> !flash
<frojnd> youtube metacafe..
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> read that :)
<frojnd> k
<frojnd> :>
<kumsy> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<kumsy> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> might as well round it out  :)
<intelikey> commands can be strung togather in several ways on the command line.    1.   command-1 ; command-2    is the same as typing them one at a time. the simi-colen is the same as the [enter]  key.   2. command-1 & command-2    both will start togather with command-1 running in the background.  it's abount like running command-1 and hitting ^Z  [ctrl+Z]   then running command-2
<th0rben> hi, can anyone familiar with the graphical installer of 6.06 please PM me?
<intelikey> 3. command-1 && command-2      command-2 runs only if command-1 finishes without error.
<intelikey> 4. command-1 || command-2       command-2 runs only if command-1 errors out.
<th0rben> the issue is, i am going to install kubuntu on some unused partitions, but i can't seem to change the mountpoints of those partitions, and atm they are set quite wrong
<intelikey> th0rben the live CD ?
<th0rben> intelikey: yes, i think so.
<intelikey> step 5 ?
<th0rben> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> clicking on the mountpoint doesn't allow for changing it ?
<sarah> hi
<th0rben> intelikey: no, can only view infos
<th0rben> intelikey: but i can format, but i can't change the mountpoint there
<th0rben> and i can only format as ext2...
<th0rben> i mounted a partition manually before, is that any help? i forgot to unmount it until the installer reminded me, that i should be sure.
<th0rben> to have nothing mounted
<intelikey> if i remember correctly.  you should be looking at a page that has lines with     mountpoint-box   device-identification   format-type   []  format y-n       and one line per partition.  is that what you are looking at ?
<intelikey> last step befor installation.       that's where you confirm everything about the disk/partitions     not the first page about the partitions.     the second one.     that's where you can set the mountpoints
<th0rben> intelikey: so i would set the mountpoints at step 6
<th0rben> ?
<intelikey> th0rben it's not my turn to start lying to you now.
<intelikey> ask someone that is sure about the step number.
<intelikey> simply put.   i don't know.
<th0rben> intelikey: at the previous step i chose to partition manually.
<intelikey> i thought is was step 5  maybe 6 idk
<intelikey> it asks if it's all correct.
<th0rben> intelikey: i dared :-)
<intelikey> and for the record.    i hate the installer on the live CD with a purple passion
<th0rben> intelikey: step 5 contained some substeps...
<mikki> how do i install screen driver for my radeon 9550
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: if you are using the liveCD then you should be able to select manual partitioning then you can select where to mount
<intelikey> !ati > mikki
<th0rben> intelikey: will i get kicked if i say that i prefere gentoo anyway?
<intelikey> not by me    lol
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: ok I am curious, why does (k)ubuntu interest you?
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: I am interested in my father being capable to do some administration stuff himself :-) and i know that (k)ubuntu would be the best choice there
<StrahlungAlpha2> whoops. didn't mean to join this channel (even this server) but since i obviously did: Hi there :)
<intelikey> StrahlungAlpha2 it's ok you didn't  :)
<sarah> re
<StrahlungAlpha2> id did not?
<StrahlungAlpha2> now this is confusing
<cpk2> th0rben: you set the partitions, you set the mount points and then it tells you how you have it configured and says "install" if you dont like the coniguration go back
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: seems like a reasonable choice to me, gentoo is great but I can't leave pc running at night, which presents a bit of a problem with big emerges
<intelikey> your irc client joined the server and channel.... you didn't   :)
<sarah> Question:  I added this line to  /etc/fstab
<sarah> /dev/hda3 /home/foo/bar vfat defaults,uid=0,gid=0,umask=002 0 0
<sarah> when I want to write data to this directory, I get this error:
<sarah> bash: test.txt: Permission denied
<sarah> so I cannot write the directory as user
<sarah> how can I make it writeable for me being a user?
<intelikey> sarah you are not in the root group
<TheGateKeeper> (k)ubuntu is easy to install, installing software is easy to with apt-get/synaptic/adept
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: i only leave my pc running overnight when i emerge something like kde... but they have binaries for kde now, too
<sarah> intelikey: sure?   sudo  works for me
<intelikey> sarah set the uid to your uid  not root
<mikki> how do i know if i got dapper og breezy ...?
<sarah> intelikey: thank you
<sarah> mine is 1000
<sarah> thank you
<intelikey> sarah sudo works because you are in the 'admin' group  not 'root' group
<sarah> need to restart to see if it works
<intelikey> and she didn't need to restart either.....
<abattoir> mikki: 'lsb_release -a'
<cpk2> intelikey: windows syndrome i guess
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: where? I installed kororaa after trashing my system trying to move it to testing because I could not face repeating all the stuff I had done
<intelikey> yeah
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: emerge kde-bin did the trick iirc
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: thanx :-)
<intelikey> mikki on the rare case where lsb-release is not installed you could    grep dapper /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/null && echo dapper || echo other
<mikki> what ?
<intelikey> long answer to your question
<StrahlungAlpha2> intelikey- isn't it regardless who did? i am here now
<mikki> im trying to install ati driver: sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<azzco> Hi I'm using ktorrent and I've downloaded an ISO... however I've created a new map and would like to have my downloaded ISO's in that map... however I would also liike to continue seeding the ones I've downloaded... how do I change shortcuts to the ISO's?
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: btw if the livecd is giving you greif use the alternative cd, it's got a text installer & I think it will give you a little more control
<mikki> but that dosnt work
<intelikey> StrahlungAlpha2 yeah  but you said "<StrahlungAlpha2> whoops. didn't mean to join this channel..."
<grizzly> is kubuntu's network/ethernet a lil screwed up?
<cpk2> does apt-get ever install stuff into the home dir?
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: doesn't the live cd have a text installer hidden somewhere, too?
<StrahlungAlpha2> why, then i was wrong
<StrahlungAlpha2> curse u konversation
<joscha> cpk2: no, but it could
<intelikey> cpk2 i don't think it will by default.
<grizzly> cpk2: only the config files /home/user/.someconffile afaik
<intelikey> grizzly apt doesn't do that does it ?
<intelikey> that would be the app it's self
<joscha> the conf files will be generated during the first start of the application
<intelikey> when first ran
<joscha> not by apt
<cpk2> ok just wondering if i would mess it up by running apt-get from root@localhost
<intelikey> ditto joscha
<ssddr> hey , i need help
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: no just the gui one
<joscha> you could write an .deb archive which will install things in Homedirectorys... but nobody will do something stupid like that
<ssddr> when i run apt-get
<ssddr> this happends:
<joscha> at least nobody working @debian, ubuntu,....
<intelikey> cpk2 that's what sudo does.
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: right. but my father is looking over my shoulder, so i thought the gui installer would be a bit more 'understandable'
<grizzly> ok suggest me an alternative to kcontrol for managin /diagnosing ethernet plz command line/gui
<intelikey> joscha that's not so stupid if you build packages that users can install locally without root privilages
<Dannioni> Hi, i want to log in as root (in kde), how do i do?
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: by all means use it if you can get it to do what you want it to do, only suggested the other one if it was giving you problems
<intelikey> managing grizzly ifconfig
<joscha> intelikey: sure, but for this there are parameters you can pass to dpkg
<intelikey> right.  and they could be added to the preinstall scripts
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: like I said if you choose manual partitioning you should be able to set it up the way you want it, but the partitioner can be a little tempremental if you are not carefull with it
<intelikey> but i think apt would still need uid=0 to first dl the package
<joscha> i meant it would be stupid to install a package by default in the user-dir
<intelikey> agreed
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: I noticed... i had to confirm every small step i did
<Dannioni> Do anyone know how to do to log in as root in kde?
<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: make sure that free space is selected before creating a partition or it will get it's knickers in a twist
<TheGateKeeper> Dannioni: kdesu <application>
<th0rben> TheGateKeeper: well it's too late now anyway...
<intelikey> "<TheGateKeeper> th0rben: like I said if you choose manual partitioning you should be able to set it up the way you want it,"  <--- now that is absolutely true.  unfortunately it's not the case with the live CD installer.     i want to install on /dev/sda  but the installer on the live cd will not install there.  it demands a partition.   totally inflexable about it too
<cpk2> i couldnt even get the live cd to let me manually partition my sda, doesnt seem to like my sata
<th0rben> intelikey: everyone knows that you are not THAT flexible with guis
<frojnd> hello, how can I search for all .avi files on my kubuntu?
<dek> Krusader doesn't save settings on exit (always starts in the same dir) even though the option in settings is enabled. Using Edgy and latest Krusader. Any idea what could be wrong?
<intelikey> th0rben i've used linux installers that allow that
<intelikey> mandrake for one.
<intelikey> slackware was a little more involved but worked.
<th0rben> intelikey: the amount of gui installers is only a subset of the amount of linux installers
<nixternal> somebody who is running dapper type at the command line         cat /etc/usplash.conf
<nixternal> tell me if you get results pleast
<intelikey> yeah  but the live CD doesn't even allow for a non-gui install
<nixternal> please. thank you ;)
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey: the livecd installer does seem a bit tempremental
<th0rben> intelikey: do you happen to know why that is?
<intelikey> th0rben no.
<joscha> cat: /etc/usplash.conf: No such file or directory
<intelikey> th0rben space issues i assume.
<nixternal> thank you ;)
<th0rben> intelikey: why on earth does a whois reveal, that you are logged in as root i wonder
<intelikey> nixternal i don't have usplash installed so it would be superflutious for me to issue that command.
<th0rben> ok, want to reboot now...
<intelikey> th0rben cause if you use the *buntu (root jr.)  sudo method  and your whois info is true  then when you login as your user you have affectively loged in to irc as root for all practical purposes.
<th0rben> intelikey: i accept this as an explanation, but only because i don't understand all of it...
<intelikey> that is to say.  if you reviel the name of your admin account (root jr.)  you open the door for attack
<intelikey> so let them try to crack the root account.   and let them have fun trying....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i'm not root. btw.
<tristanmike> lol
<Dannioni> sure ? :p
<ziabice> re all
<intelikey> Dannioni i'm not root.   im  "init"
<intelikey> or in edgy terms.  im  "upstart"   :)
<Sphere> hi again.. managed to get kde under xubuntu but now i cant change the resolution
<MotorCityMadMan> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sphere> right click on the desktop - configure desktop......... but there is no option to change resolution... what do i do now?
<MotorCityMadMan> !picture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Sphere how are you trying to change the rez.... oh.   it's  in kcontrol     i think
<intelikey> in the Kmenu Sphere
<Sphere> not thete either
<Sphere> was no problem under kubuntu but kde on xubunto .... no option there
<Dannioni> Is there any kind of linux Wiki??
<CVirus> Dannioni: every distribution has its very own wiki
<CVirus> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Sphere> intelikey: any ide?
<CVirus> Dannioni: ^
<Dannioni> Aha, then i'll check that one, i'm quite new to linux, so some questions my
<Dannioni> *may seem stupid to you :p
<intelikey> Sphere it was there when i had 'kde' installed here.....
<CVirus> Dannioni: its okay
<Dannioni> Thanks!
<Sphere> intelikey: yes it was there when i ran pure kubunto too but not with KDE over xubuntu
<intelikey> Sphere an alternative would be to adjust the fonts size all up/down-ward to make the thing more like the rez setting you want
<intelikey> Sphere but i didn't have kubuntu i had kde   just like you installed it.
<intelikey> it is there somewhere.  look again.
<intelikey> system > something
<michael> For anyone following yesterday, newly installed 6.06 using apt-get install nvidia-glx, then changing xorg.conf to say "nvidia" under drivers works perfect.
<intelikey> Sphere also the kmenu is not all visable by default.  you may need to configure the menu first.
<Sphere> intelikey: how do i do that?
<intelikey> right click on it
<gemidjy> http://i12.tinypic.com/3yhzpjo.png why the Local printer checkbox is disabled ?
<intelikey> or run kcontrol
<intelikey> kcontrol
<intelikey> kcontrol
<intelikey> kcontrol
<intelikey> gemidjy not @ you.
<Sphere> seems to be loatds of errors when i typed that in the console
<Sphere> oh wrong console..
<Sphere> when i type kcontrol now.. the controlpanels opens but still no dispay option
<FreeBugs> help, how to fix this? http://tinyurl.com/cx7h8,
<intelikey> root@localhost/~# urpmi kde
<intelikey> Need to get 445kB/182MB of archives
<intelikey> installing.
<CVirus> FreeBugs: you are officially a gay
<abattoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<abattoir> FreeBugs seems to be a tor
<gnomefreak> abattoir: ?
<abattoir> gnomefreak: FreeBugs
<imbrandon> yes ?
<abattoir> FreeBugs is i=dav@gateway/tor/x-6ef31713bf683734 (vda)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-6ef31713bf683734]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<abattoir> and the link is shady
<gnomefreak> abattoir: it was a shady link at best im not so sure tor is redirected in here
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<drbeams> i want to run windows xp in a vmplayer session on my pc.  is this possilble?  is there a *.vmx for windows xp ?
<Sanne_> drbeams: you can create yourself a vmx at http://www.easyvmx.com/
<kulbir> how to do i extract .deb file?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to save the output of my webcam on disk, i got the webcam running, just looking at a software to save it on disk. any suggestion ?
<Sanne_> drbeams: you might also want to look at some of those: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmware&titlesearch=Titles
<drbeams> zorglu_: vlc
<zorglu_> drbeams: well i fail to save any video with it. i dunno which encoder is supported. all i tried failed
<zorglu_> drbeams: i even asked on #videolan and they didnt answer
<zorglu_> drbeams: any suggestion on how can i know the supported encoder by my vlc ?
<intelikey> now i'm reminded why i removed kde....
<intelikey> oh well!
<zorglu_> drbeams: ?
<Sanne_> kulbir: right click on deb/extract, or from the cli: ar -x name-of-deb
<intelikey> tar ^
<zorglu_> so any suggestion on how to save the output of a webcam on disk ?
<zorglu_> ok will retry tomorrow :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ one could cat the device to a file but that's not what you want.
<zorglu_> \indeed :)
<zorglu_> in fact i just want to window with my face in it
<zorglu_> and a file containing the stuff
<zorglu_> very nice tool for blog
<zorglu_> oh maybe #kde could help
<intelikey> maybe
<intelikey> or ##linux
<intelikey> or ##linuxhelp
<zorglu_> never went there, are they helpfull ?
<intelikey> or #ubuntu  even
<intelikey> at times very.
<intelikey> at times you might walk in to a dogma fight....
<zorglu_> oh cool will try then :)
<intelikey> if it's really busy just watch for a minute and see what's up
<drbeams> zorglu_: sorry, lunch.  lemme check
<jpiccolo> how would i update from the command line?
<drbeams> zorglu_: ur trying to run live video in a blog window ?
<THY733T> Hi,i want to add some scripts to mount/umount network shares on suspend/hibernate.Where do i add the script?I use Kubuntu Dapper
<zorglu_> drbeams: well this is the end destination of my stuff. but in practice i just want a simple tool i could launch, and have the webcam stram saved on disk
<intelikey> jpiccolo update what ?   the system ?
<zorglu_> drbeams: i was using vlc for that before, but i was using xvid+mp3 encoder and they no more work
<the_imax> hi can some one paste me a clean source.list?
<drbeams> open capture device on "file"
<zorglu_> drbeams: so i look for alternative. #videolan being dead or unhelpfull at the moment
<jpiccolo> update a ubuntu server
<intelikey> jpiccolo "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<jpiccolo> ok apt-get dist-upgrade will list the updates available?
<zorglu_> drbeams: what do you mean ? in the menu ? if i do 'open capture device' it show me the video but dont save on disk
<intelikey> it will ask for confirmation on all the updates at one time.
<intelikey> yes listing them
<drbeams> zorglu_: stream output to a file
<drbeams> you might be interested in a project i have been working on
<zorglu_> drbeams: oh ok i found it, thanks
<drbeams> i am working at embeding video/chat/and audio in a web page
<zorglu_> drbeams: the choise of encoder is 'wrong' tho :) but i got a list of them :)
<zorglu_> drbeams: just have to try them all :)
<drbeams> hope to post a project to sf soon
<zorglu_> cool :)
<drbeams> i am looking for devs
<jpiccolo> intelikey, thanks
<arunkale> for some reason frostwire just wont open for me
<intelikey> np
<drbeams> iirc mpv4 is the better quality
<arunkale> it does the whole loading bouncy ball thingy and then nothing
<intelikey> question.  is there a way to passively cat something ?
<drbeams> there are some comprehensive tutorials out there explaining the codecs and how they can be used
<drbeams> intelikey: pet it
<drbeams> intelikey: it will purrrrr
<drbeams> :-)
<insanekane> intelikey: passively cat ?
<amaiko>  hello every body
<amaiko> anyOne here have Some Links about python language
<insanekane> amaiko: python.org :)
<intelikey> drbeams like this.  login tty1 & tty2  then in tty2 do  cat /dev/tty1     and in tty1 what ever you type is put on tty2  but it makes insurection(a hostile takeover) on tty1 leaving it useless.     is there a way to grab the data without taking over
<insanekane> amaiko: you installed kubuntu ? if so, it comes with Dive into Python ... look in Help
<zorglu_> maouaoua video on linux is such a pain :)
<amaiko> thanks
<intelikey> insanekane ^
<amaiko> i installed ubuntu
<amaiko> then i installed KDE
<insanekane> amaiko: hmm ... well, look K->Help->Scrollkeeper->Development->Dive into Python
<insanekane> intelikey: no idea man
<intelikey> k
<insanekane> intelikey: maybe you should use a named pipe or something
<intelikey> yeah or a vc even
<amaiko> okay man Thx
<zorglu_> drbeams: ok i tried the mp4 and it passed !!!!
<zorglu_> wow i can even read the file with other players
<Sanne_> amaiko: I found those two extremely helpful: http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:Main_Page and Python Quick Reference at http://rgruet.free.fr/
<insanekane> yes Byte of Python is cool :)
<Sanne_> :)
<amaiko> is The python easy
<insanekane> of course, i didnt need either to learn Python ... just used Guido's tutorial on python.org
<insanekane> amaiko: python is dead easy :)
<intelikey> konsolekalendar <--kan we get any more k'ish in our konversation ?   :)
<amaiko> thank you all
<amaiko> u r kind pple :d
<intelikey> urqw
<amaiko> this is my frist time on this chat
<luis_lopez> Hi everyone. Quick question: is swap disabled by default in Edgy?
<intelikey> luis_lopez enabled by default
<intelikey> on all linux distros i've ever seen
<Sanne_> amaiko: you're welcome :)
<THY733T> Someone help me?
<zorglu_> [00000334]  ffmpeg encoder error: cannot find encoder MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3 <- it is from vlc, any idea on how to fix it ?
<zorglu_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flarp> zorglu_: did you encode the audio layer as well ?
<zorglu_> Flarp: yep i try to do the audio and video
<intelikey> drbeams you sure you got the right nick ?
<zorglu_> i tried with mp4 but the result is quite crappy
<zorglu_> much worst that the one i got with div3+mp3
<intelikey> well i'm going to go start a gui.   haven't seen one in a few days....   later chan
<phummer> This seems like a really dumb question, but God bless Linux distros that do everything for you...  I'm a Debian user taking Kubuntu for a spin.  I put a typo in my /etc/sudoers on accident (meaning I can't sudo now), and the root password is not my user password.  What is it?
<soulrider> err, does anyone know why i cant open a .midi file ?
<sts9> Im having serious package issues with amule. is there somewhere I can post a few error mgs
<arunkale> anyone for frostwire
<Sanne_> sts9: paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sts9> what can I do about this error message when installing amule? :diversion of /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.1.gz to /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.xmule.1.gz by amule' clashes with `diversion of /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.1.gz to /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.xmule.1.gz by amule-utils'
<holoton2> Any of you folks happen to know how to get QTVR 360 panoramas to work in kubuntu?
<holoton2> anybody?
<zorglu_> yep me too i want an answer :)
<zorglu_> or the solution is a script using gstream via python :)
<zorglu_> dont tell me linux is not easy :)
<zorglu_> it is ok if you know python and are not afraid to code your own apps :)
<zorglu_> or maybe i could find a vlc which work ok on ubuntu
<zorglu_> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<zorglu_> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<zorglu_> !info vlc plf
<zorglu_> lc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats <- they mean 'without mp3' :)
<method|> why do fonts in kubuntu suck so bad compared to PCLinuxOS
<zorglu_> likely need to tune them
<mikko> anyone has probles loging in to msn ?
<method|> i have imported the same .fonts.conf from PCLOS and they still suck
<method|> the same fonts look totally different
<zorglu_> looked very bad before i did tune them
<zorglu_> some dpkg reconfigure font
<arunkale> methodj: i've got my fonts to render exactly like os x renders them
<joscha> mikko: msn is broken...
<method|> arunkale: how?
<mikko> joscha how is it broken if my friends can log in ?
<emonkey-u> does anybody know how i can delete the ext3 journal?
<holoton2> mikko: what do you mean by "log into msn"?
<holoton2> mikko: chat?
<mikko> i mean whole msn service
<mikko> here's my log
<mikko> kopete (msn): WARNING: [void MSNSocket::slotSocketError(int)]  Error: 17 (remote host closed connection)
<mikko> kio (KIOJob): TransferJob::slotRedirection(https://msnia.login.live.com/login2.srf?lc=1033)
<mikko> :\
<mikko> kopete (msn): WARNING: [void MSNSocket::slotSocketError(int)]  Error: 17 (remote host closed connection)
<holoton2> does it work via GAIM?
<mikko> nope, it says that ""Your MSN buddy list is temporarily unavailable""
<zorglu_> mikko: the hotmail icon is ok from here
<zorglu_> well msn has always been flacky
<holoton2> mikko: I'm connected to msn right now via Gaim
<zorglu_> i always had trouble with msn on gaim or kopete
<tictric> hi, who can give me a hand with the current way of dapper to handle network configuration?
<tictric> I can't quite get used to stumble over (as I believe) hal on so many places
<mikko> i have tried aMsn too but it does same, can get connection
<zorglu_> mikko: is this permanent ?
<zorglu_> mikko: or just temporary as only today ?
<tictric> in /etc/network/interfaces I have configured my eth0 as 192.168.1.20
<mikko> worked last night
<zorglu_> mikko: wait a bit, it could ismply be the server in your area. all seems ok from where i am
<tictric> Still when I type ifconfig it says my ip was 169.254.199.73
<zorglu_> tictric: sorry only did basic conf thru kcontrol
<zorglu_> auto eth0
<zorglu_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<zorglu_> all my interface look like this
<zorglu_> do you need static ip ?
<tictric> zorglu_: Yes, I need that to keep my network working
<zorglu_> have you tried thry kcontrol ?
<fredo> ola
<fredo> qe tal?
<zorglu_> !es
<tictric> but fact is that when I do a ping home it replies with my correct 192.168.1.20
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tictric> fredo: porque no hablamos espanol aqui
<zorglu_> tictric: and 'ip addr' shows which addr ? the one you want ?
<tictric> zorglu_: No, it shows that ominous 169.254.199.73
<tictric> I just don't know where this is being configured
<zorglu_> hmm
<zorglu_> ok do "ip addr" and put that in a pastebin
<zorglu_> then do "ip route" and to that in another pastbin
<intelikey> howto start kde from the console   (not *dm, and not startx)  ?
<tictric> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25596/
<zorglu_> 09.     inet 169.254.199.73/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link eth0
<zorglu_> 10.     inet 192.168.1.20/16 brd 192.168.255.255 scope global eth0
<zorglu_> seems ok from here
<zorglu_> what make you think you got an issue
<intelikey> nobody ?
<tictric> zorglu_: where does that 169.blabla IP come from?
<zorglu_> intelikey: nope, mine got started automatically :)
<Hawkwind> /usr/bin/startkde ?
<zorglu_> tictric: it is a automatic  ip allocation in case you got no dhcp or fix address. it is part of zeroconf
<intelikey> Hawkwind X is running  and that doesn't take args like  --display :1  does it ?>
<zorglu_> inet 169.254.168.30/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link eth0 <- tictric is mine
<Hawkwind> intelikey: You can do startx /usr/bin/startkde -- :2
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Not sure if you can leave off the startx part or not
<intelikey> k  ty
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Seems that starts KDE in the same X session
<Hawkwind> I just tried it
<intelikey> yeah i got an error
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> Server is already active for display :1
<Hawkwind> Try :2
<intelikey> nope doesn't seem to take.
<intelikey> giving up.
<intelikey> xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server
<intelikey> probably an suid issue there
<intelikey> i need to connect to a running X
<kyaneos> hi
<intelikey> i think i can edit /usr/bin/startkde   maybe get it to accept the args
<intelikey> it's a shell script
* intelikey does bash
<koboi> bonjour puis avoir le lien en fr ?
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<main2> any questions remaining?
<main2> No, good - then all be a happy kubu user.. and smile
<frojnd> can someone help me with installing flashplayer
<frojnd> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<frojnd>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<frojnd> :S
<main2> frojnd: amd64?
<frojnd> jep
<oheard> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojnd> wel..
<frojnd> can I get smth more specific
<zorglu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106 <- frojnd may be of help
<main2> frojnd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<main2> ^^
<zorglu_> the bot suggestions are way to broad. how can we add command/tag in it ?
<johnsandman> I wanna a own bootsplash screen do someone know where I can get information about it?
<zorglu_> !uplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> johnsandman: it is something called uplash, google for it
<johnsandman> ok I will search for it :-) thanks
<trappist> zorglu_: I promise it's really easy to say like /msg ubotu usplash.  you can even leave the query window open and just say 'usplash' there.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*!##unavailable]  by nalioth
<zorglu_> trappist: you already told me that yesterday. and i already told you i wont follow your advice as it make it a lot harder to help user
<zorglu_> trappist: if you wanna discuss it, we can
<trappist> zorglu_: I'm telling you it doesn't make it harder.  it does make it a little harder when the screen is full of ubotu saying "I don't know"
<zorglu_> trappist: well i can easily proove the opposite, if you are willing to discuss it
<trappist> zorglu_: /query ubotu.  then in that window, just say like "mp3" or something.  you can leave it open and ask him all you want, just as easily as saying !mp3 here.
<zorglu_> trappist: you mean you are willing discuss it ?
<zorglu_> trappist: ok lets go
<trappist> zorglu_: I thought that's what we were doing.
<xubuntu> is someone here to help me?
<BonBonTheJon> what do you need help with
<zorglu_> trappist: ok what you propose double the work. so it make it harder
<zorglu_> trappist: it is my argument
<xubuntu> I need help with konsole
<trappist> say you get 3 tries wrong before getting it right.  that's 8 lines of scroll, which is 1/3 of my screen, which gets pretty noisy.
<xubuntu> How can I browse to another folders with konsole?
<zorglu_> trappist: can you explain how making the work 2 longer wont make it harder to help user ?
<cpk2> xubuntu: cd /dir/dir/dir
<trappist> zorglu_: and my argument is that it's no harder to switch windows and say "foo" than it is to say !foo... or not significantly harder, and certainly not twice as hard
<xubuntu> thank you CPK2
<zorglu_> trappist: i dont get it. so you say that making twice more work, dont make it harder to help user ?
<trappist> zorglu_: it *does* make it harder for others to help the same person, because if I keep saying !try1 !try2 !try3 pretty soon his question isn't even on my screen anymore
<trappist> zorglu_: you're not listening.  it's not twice the work.
<zorglu_> trappist: i am listening
<cpk2> trappist: how often does zorglu_ get it wrong when its someone asking how to get mp3's to work? I suppose !foo > randomuser might be better
<cpk2> but maybe other people will see the link and read it
<zorglu_> trappist: you said 'before using ubotu, test the command via private message'
<cpk2> if it is across the whole channel
<zorglu_> trappist: did i misundertood you ?
<trappist> cpk2: what we're talking about is when you don't know whether what you're searching for is in the db.  I'm suggesting looking for it in pmsg before making lots of noice in the channel.
<trappist> zorglu_: close, but not quite - when you don't know for sure that ubotu knows what you're talking about, and you might have to try 3 or 4 things before getting it right or giving up, do THAT in pmsg, and when you get it right, THEN say !whatever
<cpk2> the bot is always going to make noise, I mean theres a !botsnack for goodness sakes
<zorglu_> trappist: ok well i never know if the command will be there
<trappist> !trythis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trythis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> !trythat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trythat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> !tryagain
<trappist> !tryanother
<zorglu_> trappist: sorry if i dont remember all the commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tryagain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tryanother - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> that's just noise, and it adds up quickly
<zorglu_> trappist: so i try the command
<zorglu_> trappist: you seems to think it is not a good idea
<zorglu_> trappist: you suggest me to test privatly which increase a lot my work to help people
<trappist> zorglu_: come on man.  I'm not asking a lot.  if you don't know, it's *polite* to try it out first before making a lot of unnecessary noise in the channel.
<zorglu_> trappist: i am very polite on the channel
<zorglu_> trappist: and 'come on man', i dont get your point
<trappist> zorglu_: there's being polite to other people, and there's having good "netiquette", which includes trying not to cause unnecessary scroll in the channel.
<trappist> it's similar
<trappist> to doing
<trappist> like
<trappist> this
<zorglu_> trappist: well i do have a good netiquete and i dont appreciate your suggesting otherwise
<zorglu_> trappist: or come with proof or log or anything
<trappist> zorglu_: I'm not suggesting you're trying to be rude.  but there are hundreds of users in the channel, and it's polite to try to avoid showing them all a lot of unnecessary noise.
<arcasa> NOISE!
<arcasa> FOR A PARTY?
<zorglu_> trappist: please stop suggesting im impolite without coming with proof
<zorglu_> trappist: ok we disagree. what do we do ?
<arcasa> EVERYBODY WAS KUNG FU FIIIIIIGHTTIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGG!
<zorglu_> trappist: the code of conduct say 'we ask other people'
<arcasa> We stip naked and play How Low Can You Go.
<zorglu_> trappist: any suggestion ?
<cpk2> you need to come up with something so that no one is happy
<armando> Hi all.....
<trappist> zorglu_: good call
<cpk2> thats called compromise
<armando> Someone can help me?
<arcasa> How Low Can You Go?
<arcasa> I broke 6 vertebrae last time. . .
<zorglu_> trappist: the code of conduct say to be polite too :) so lets avoid insult each other, ok ?
<arcasa> STFU N00BS?!
<cpk2> armando: not until you describe your problem
<arcasa> Is that polite?
<trappist> zorglu_: on the other hand, I'm not suggesting it should be a rule, and I'm not suggesting it's rude.  I'm saying it would be better, and a polite gesture, to take the very small extra effort to cut down on the noise in the channel.
<armando> i need to install some codec like Divx and MP3....
<arcasa> Can anyone help with Sexual Frustration?
<armando> but I'm experiencing some problem...
<zorglu_> trappist: yep it is your opinion and i stated today and yesterday i disagree
<zorglu_> trappist: and honnestly i dont get why you go so hard on this
<segfault> armando, this is well documented on the ubuntu site under restricted formats
<trappist> zorglu_: what part do you disagree with
<arcasa> I'm on zorglu's side in this one. (He has a nicer arse.)
<armando> ok... i will see
<armando> tnx a lot
<segfault> np
<zorglu_> trappist: your suggestion doubles my work to help people, it make it harder to help them, so i disagree
<trappist> disagree with what
<arcasa> I OBJECT!
<zorglu_> as i said we disagree
<arcasa> *Wiggles finger*
<trappist> ... about what?
<trappist> zorglu_: you're choosing not to follow my suggestion, which is fine.  but what do you disagree with?
<zorglu_> trappist: i dont want to follow your suggestion, you want me to, this is a disagreement
<arcasa> I OBJECT!
<zorglu_> trappist: ok so it is fine :)
<arcasa> *Wiggles finger*
<arcasa> OBJECTION! *Wiggles finger*
<zorglu_> ok now about this bot, is there a way to add tag/command in it ?
<arcasa> Yes.
<arcasa> Ask nicely.
<arcasa> With Grammar AND Spelling.
<trappist> zorglu_: you can make a suggestion, and the ops will discuss it and maybe implement it
<arcasa> I suggest Kopete is rebuilt from the ground up.
<trappist> zorglu_: like, !usplash is some kind of thing.  see http://somesite.com/usplash
<zorglu_> trappist: oh it is the ops which control the content of the bo ?
<zorglu_> t
<trappist> yes
<Hawkwind> trappist: zorglu_: Mind taking this discussion somewhere like -OffTopic please
<trappist> Hawkwind: we're finished
<trappist> and yeah, sorry
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Yes, most of us who are ops have access to change bot entries as well
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: well this make the process to add stuff quite long :)
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Not really
<zorglu_> is there a description somewhere of the policy applied for the keyword in the bot ?
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: You can add your fact, and it gets put into the ops channel so all of us see it, then we can approve it and add it if we find it helpful or good enough
<arcasa> Can I be a ops?
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: You can also pm me at any time with whatever and when I see it, I'll let you know one way or the other if I add it
<Hawkwind> !ubuto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> !bot > zorglu_
<arcasa> !bot > kiss ma ass!
<zorglu_> i mean something i could read before going thru the process of persuading the ops of its 'goodness'
<zorglu_> ok reading it
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: I'm here all the time so feel free to pm me anything you want added
<Hawkwind> arcasa: Please don't play with the bot :)
<arcasa> [20:34]  <ubotu> Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<arcasa> [20:34]  <arcasa> HI!
<arcasa> [20:34]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HI! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arcasa> [20:34]  <arcasa> Boobs!
<arcasa> [20:35]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Boobs! - try searching on http://bots
<arcasa> He knows nothing anyway.
<Hawkwind> arcasa: Please, no need to paste like that to channel.  Use pastebin please the next time
<arcasa> How do I change my name?
<arcasa> !Hawkwind how do I change my name?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hawkwind how do I change my name? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> arcasa: /nick new-nick-here
<Arcasa> Awesome!
<shmlar> question: anyone familiar w/ setting up postfix?
<Arcasa> Capital letters make my day!
<shmlar> poooostfix anyoneeeee?
<trappist> shmlar: you might have better luck with something like this: I was trying to set up postfix, and when I did X, Y happened.  what went wrong?
<shmlar> lol. how about.. we have postfix set up, but are having problems recieving mail from Outlook on an XP box..
<danbuntu> how do I enable compoisting on the nvidia driver? I'm trying to gewt beryl to work
<Hawkwind> danbuntu: Might talk to the guys in #Ubuntu-XGL as they are experts
<danbuntu> ah cool I'll give them a go
<intelikey> kdeinit: Aborting. $DISPLAY is not set.
<intelikey> Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
<Arcasa> How do I update my KDE version?
<intelikey> can i manually export that veriable ?
<johannes> Hello: Q: Does someone know how to install and configure "Kontact". I can't find Kmail, Kadressbook and so on in it...
<intelikey> something like export DISPLAY="0:0"    ???
<frojnd> can someone help me with installing firefox32 at the point (5) when I try to Create the execution files for 32 bit firefox it says: bash: gksudo: command not found. Can someone help me with that?
<frojnd> link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<zorglu_> frojnd: "gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/firefox32" should be replaced by "kdesu kate /usr/local/bin/firefox32"
<zorglu_> frojnd: it is ubuntu tutoral and kubuntu has a bit different apps installed
<frojnd> aha
<trappist> shift: receiving mail *from* outlook, like outlook is sending the mail?  and it doesn't arrive?
<intelikey> is it safe to do something like    export DISPLAY="0:0"    or would that even be proper syntax ?    maybe   export DISPLAY="-:0"   ?  anyone
<trappist> intelikey: export DISPLAY=:0
<trappist> intelikey: or :0
<intelikey> trappist that doesn't comprimize the tty ?
<trappist> intelikey: no, just tells what display to send gui goodness to
<intelikey> trappist ty
<trappist> intelikey: like, if I ssh to your box and set DISPLAY=:0 you'll see any gui apps I run from the console
<trappist> and if I don't set DISPLAY (and ssh is configured to act like this, as it is by default) I'll see them, but they'll be running on your box.
<danbuntu> arcasa - goto the kubuntu website and follow the instructions in order to update kde - it involes adding a repo and then doing an upgrade
<frojnd> ok how can I install firefox 32bit on kubuntu
<frojnd> (I have amd64)
<frojnd> and this tutorial is for ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<zorglu_> frojnd: which part doesnt work ?
<trappist> frojnd: since I also have to worry about mplayer, wine, etc. I just set up a 32bit chroot and install regular 32bit packages in there
<frojnd> gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc &
<zorglu_> "gksudo gedit" should be replaced by "kdesu kate"
<ubuntu__> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab, any idea what to do, im booting from kubuntu live cd
<zorglu_> the same as the previous one :)
<zorglu_> frojnd: it means "launch a text editor as admin/root"
<frojnd> I see
<frojnd> zorglu, I don't get the part when it says at this line to file. There are some links...
<frojnd> do I have to add html code ? :shy:
<casper__> hi... has anyone had success with installing Xgl/Compiz on Kubuntu 6.10/ATI ?
<zorglu_> frojnd: ? which html code are your talking about
<Hawkwind> casper__: I think several have.  Have you talked to the experts in #Ubuntu-XGL yet by chance ?
<frojnd> zorglu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava (part 5)
<frojnd> when I have to add text to file.
<casper__> Hawkwind: no I havnt... what server is that room on?
<Hawkwind> casper__: This network of course.  Just type:  /join #Ubuntu-XGL
<zorglu_> frojnd: no, you simply put the text in the text file... the editor should be open via the 'kdesu kate'
<brydenn> hmm i have an Adept Manager problem guys
<matadio> Hey
<brydenn> i just installed Edgy Etf Beta and tried to update the system in Adept Manager
<brydenn> and it closed on me for some reason and every time i re-open it it says the process is still running and is in READ ONLY mode
<brydenn> how do i fix that?
<matadio> Does Kubuntu support multiple processors, and if it does will it run with four of them?
<_ShoGo_> hi, could anyone give me a howto for compiz and xgl with ati?
<zorglu_> brydenn: there is likely a lock remaining from the crash. you could reboot, or remove it by hand (harder and more dangerous)
<fdoving> matadio: yes. would run very good with four.
<matadio> Awesome
<frojnd> zorglu: Create a new file for gdk-pixbuf.loaders  How can I do that
<zorglu_> matadio: yes, would have to install server kenerl to take advange of them thos
<brydenn> zorglu_:  i've done 2 reboots. it's still there
<fdoving> !adept crash fix > brydenn
<matadio> Thanks
<intelikey> thanks guys.
<brydenn> fdoving: what exactly does that command do?
<Blacken> I have an ATI Radeon x1300 and am running the ATI proprietary drivers. How do I "enable direct rendering," as Boson requires?
<fdoving> brydenn: finds the process locking the database (what makes the adept you start read-only), and ask you if you want to kill it or not.
<brydenn> hmm
<brydenn> cuz i just pressed Y and it's doing all this stuff in the Konsole
<brydenn> haha hope its working ;)
<brydenn> sweet. it worked. thanks fdoving
<fdoving> brydenn: ah.. yes, the second part 'dpkg --configure -a' will configure all unpacked and unconfigured packages. too.
<matadio> Does Kubuntu come with WINE?
<brydenn> so basically it goes back through and finishes the process you were trying to do before the crash?
<tomaz> matadio: no, not comes with
<tomaz> but ya can install very easily
<Arcasa> Boobs.
<Arcasa> Nipples.
<Arcasa> Tits.
<frojnd> :D
<Arcasa> Arse.
<Arcasa> Vagina.
<Arcasa> Take your pick.
<matadio> Okay.
<zorglu_> Arcasa: please avoid this kind of language here
<Arcasa> I'm just trying to liven the place up!
<trappist> Arcasa: kindly refrain.
<Arcasa> Knock knock.
<matadio> So just for my reference, it's Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome?
<Arcasa> - Who's there?
<bLaZeD> matadio, yes
<Arcasa> Boo.
<matadio> Awesome
<Arcasa> -Boo who?
<matadio> Thanks guy's
<Arcasa> Don't cry. It's only a joke!
<matadio> Arcasa: Please stop.
<bLaZeD> matadio, u where asking about kubuntu correct...
<matadio> Yes.
<bLaZeD> then yes
<trappist> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<bLaZeD> =D
<Arcasa> Britain.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty Hawkwind
<matadio> I've used Ubuntu, but I am getting a nice server with 4 processors, but I like KDE and was wondering if it was the same as Ubuntu minus the GUI
<matadio> I was pretty sure it was.
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: no problem.  Had my head in another channel :)
* gnomefreak still in the meeting for most part just scanning channels as much i can
<naragol> hola
<naragol> de que va esto?
<naragol> como funciona?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<naragol> ok, muchas gracias
<zorglu_> np
<naragol> thank you, i wanted saing ;)
<cpk2> matadio: if you dont want a gui you can just install from an alternate cd
<naragol> bye
<matadio> I know
<matadio> However, I'd rather just not have to do it if I can avoid it
<cpk2> also if you want wine the main dapper repo doesnt have a very new package for wine but i think the wiki gives you a repo that is updated regularly, or the wine page gives you the repo
<arcasa_> MUAHAHAHAHA
<arcasa_> BATMAN
<arcasa_> BATMAN
<Hawkwind> arcasa_: I assume you don't plan on stopping do you
<arcasa_> I just did.
<tomaz> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<tomaz> this is a female bot o.o
<cpk2> lol
<cpk2> so is it bad if i try to bring up my wireless card that lspci lists as "Unknown device 0301"
<trappist> cpk2: I *think* that just means the device id isn't in the database
<cpk2> i think last time i tried to bring it up the whole system got angry
<trappist> cpk2: which could be bad, as some drivers specifically look for a list of device ids that they support
<cpk2> ok now i know my system didnt like it because first google result had some guy with same problem (after bringing it up cant sudo and root programs dont work)
<fdoving> cpk2: you can update the pciids with the 'update-pccids' script.
<cpk2> fdoving: great now it knows the toplevel name but i still have this "Subsystem: RaLink: Unknown device 2561" is that a problem?
<cpk2> and is it safe to try to bring up now?
<fdoving> cpk2: sure.
<cpk2> hrmm lspci says the card is ra0 but ifup says its an unknown interface
<_arne_> wich of the kubuntu rooms are in swedish?
<Skrot> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<buzzy0> how can i change my boot loader in kubuntu? can t find where to click!!1
<buzzy0> :$
<MotorCityMadMan> running kubuntu dapper is adept or synaptic recommended ?
<cpk2> well kubuntu comes with adept
<MotorCityMadMan> cpk2: yes but is synaptic recommended over adept ?
<cpk2> they both do the same job
<Hawkwind> MotorCityMadMan: It's all about personal choice really
<cpk2> personally i use apt-get
<Hawkwind> MotorCityMadMan: Some like adept, some like aptitude, synaptic, some of us just use apt-get from CLI
<MotorCityMadMan> i like the apt-get me self. i like looking at those words in the shell
<oomph_7> MotorCityMadMan: my advice wold be to learn apt-get the commands are pretty simple once you get into the habbit
<buzzy0> how can i change my boot loader in kubuntu? can t find where to click!!1
<buzzy0> how can i change my boot loader in kubuntu? can t find where to click!!1
<buzzy0> how can i change my boot loader in kubuntu? can t find where to click!!1
<buzzy0> how can i change my boot loader in kubuntu? can t find where to click!!1
<buzzy0> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<MotorCityMadMan> buzzy0: did look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<buzzy0> maybe i havent installed it?
<menace> !lock
<Skrot> Jesus christ, buzzy0.. what do you want to change about your bootloader?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace> whats the command to unlock adept?
<buzzy0> people where can i edit my boot loader infos?
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: sudo
<menace> no not that.
<menace> hang on ill show you the error
<mikko> menace what you want to do ?
<Skrot> buzzy0: By default, Kubuntu uses Grub. The Grub config file is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- you should edit that as sudo, since your regular user probably don't have the proper access
<trappist> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<MotorCityMadMan> buzzy0: sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst from shell
<menace> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<cpk2> lol this companies "documentation" for using their wireless pci card is an html page of hexeditor or whatever
<menace> thats my error
<trappist> menace: ^
<menace> kk ty
<buzzy0> Skrot:  tnx but i 'd like to do i t graphically
<buzzy0> is there any interface? Skrot ?
<jatos> kill any other package managers you hae open
<Skrot> buzzy0: No, there hasn't been made any GUI for editing grub as far as I know. You can edit the textfile in a graphical texteditor though
<buzzy0> ok
<buzzy0> is there a config panel in kubuntu?
<buzzy0> Skrot: ?
<jpiccolo> does linux eventually purge out ram that its not using?
<jatos> no Buzzy0
<Skrot> buzzy0: Not for editing grub, no. But if you want to edit it, go to The K Menu -> Run -> Konsole. When you're in Konsole, type "sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst" and enter your password.
<jatos> hes gone
<Skrot> yeah
<Skrot> hehe
<MotorCityMadMan> Uptime: 1 days, 12 hours and 46 minutes
<jatos> mind I pm skrot?
<unix_infidel> jpiccolo: linux memory management is a bit more complex than windows memory management where you can use apps to "purge" memory.
<Skrot> MotorCityMadMan: Are you using konversation?
<Skrot> jatos: What's it about? I'm not logged in so I can't answer on privmsg's
<Dr_willis> linux thinking.. when in doubt use memory to cache the drive.. release it as needed
<jatos> just a question I rather not ask in public...
<Skrot> Two secs.
<MotorCityMadMan> Skrot: yes and you ?
<Acidic31> how do i get my Sony CyberShot DSC-T10 to work in KDE
<Acidic31> works fine in Gnome
<Maneit> There, jatos
<Maneit> MotorCityMadMan: Yes. But you where using /uptime, right? I made that script \o/
<jpiccolo> unix_infidel, ok i was just wondering be cause i am messing with samba between 2 linux boxes, and the server box was at very low ram usage untill i started a large file transfer, then the ram went up. but i have since stopped the transfer and the ram usage is still high, is that ok?
<MotorCityMadMan> Maneit: thank you
<sorush20> what is the ubuntu kernel version in the alternet iso?
<unix_infidel> jpiccolo: yupp, i've never doubted linux memory management unless i've got some symptoms that i have to deal with.
<Maneit> MotorCityMadMan: hehe, no problem. I made it 5 years ago or something, you're the first one I've ever seen using it besides me
<draik> Maneit, thanks for that script. Works wonders when fiance tells me to be quick on the desktop late at night
<unix_infidel> and the root of those symptoms are usually not the kernel itself but the app.
<MotorCityMadMan> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMDAthlon643400+ at 1004 MHz (2011 bogomips), , RAM: 494/503MB, 121 proc's, 1.12d up
<mikko> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-27-k7 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2600+ at 2079 MHz (4163 bogomips), , RAM: 637/1010MB, 97 proc's, 5.6h up
<sorush20> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jpiccolo> unix_infidel, ok yeah i figured it would be ok, i am messing around figuring out what i am going to need for a NAS box
<MotorCityMadMan> damn i need more RAM
<unix_infidel> everyone needs more RAM.
<draik> I wish I can use more RAM
<draik> I need more HDD space
<MotorCityMadMan> 200HDD here
<draik> 500HDD
<draik> well, 580HDD
<MotorCityMadMan> you the man
<draik> 250 + 250 + 80
<fdoving> hint #kubuntu-offtopic hint.
<draik> hardly
<Maneit> 1260HDD :(
<mikko> :s
<Maneit> I win
<draik> sorry fdoving
<draik> Maneit, how many HDDs?
<Maneit> 4*250, 2x120
<jpiccolo> ubuntu and kubuntu server install are exactly the same right?
<Maneit> Way to be consistant with */x there.. hehe
<draik> I'm in offtopic now
<Dr_willis> thats almost enough for my porn.. err.. vacation videos...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Maneit> haha
<draik> lol
<Dr_willis> its for research!
<draik> of course
<fdoving> jpiccolo: there is no,  kubuntu-server, is there?
<draik> when isn't it?
<Dr_willis> Im working for Mr. Foley!
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis:
<unix_infidel> ?
<draik> Mr. Foley, why does that sound familiar?
<Maneit> Dr_willis: Guess you're a gynecologist then
<Dr_willis> and Bill Clinton. :)
<draik> lol
<Dr_willis> draik,  hes all over the Drive By MEdia at the moment.
<jpiccolo> fdoving, i have a disc that is
<Dr_willis> "explisit 'instant messanges' to pages, and other young kids... supposubly'
<jpiccolo> fdoving, kubuntu non-live cd
<fdoving> jpiccolo: ah, the alternate cd?
<jpiccolo> fdoving, yeah
<fdoving> jpiccolo: that's not the server cd, however you can install a minimal system from it.
<jpiccolo> i am guessing that the install would be the same
<jpiccolo> oh really
<jpiccolo> it says server install in the menu
<draik> Is there a diff between Kubuntu CD and Kubuntu DVD?
<draik> other than the obvious CD and DVD
<fdoving> draik: more packages on the dvd.
<fdoving> jpiccolo: ok, then i think there is a difference.. but i'm not sure.
<draik> fdoving, nothing more than packages?
<jpiccolo> ok, so if i want smallest running system go with the ubuntu server install
<fdoving> draik: not that i'm aware of, what would you expect? free music and movies? :)
<draik> lol
<draik> no
<sorush20> anyone here image their boot partition?
<sorush20> auto image..
<fdoving> jpiccolo: the packages will probably be the same.. but with the server install cd, you'll get more 'server packages' on the cd, with the kubuntu alternate cd, you can install the same packages, but you'll have to download them from the repositories over itnernet.
<fdoving> sorush20: i use partimage once a week.
<sorush20> fdoving: partimage it is then great..
<jpiccolo> fdoving, ok so the running process's should be the same
<fdoving> jpiccolo: as far as i know, yes.
<draik> fdoving, I'm not sure what I was expecting, to be honest.  I was thinking there'd be more to it like a better or higher (?) kernel or KDE or something.
<cpk2> if i need to install a driver for a pci device I can just use a module correct?
<cpk2> install a driver from source*
<fdoving> draik: no, just more software on the disc, so you won't need to download everything from the internet when installiing from adept/apt.
<sorush20> is partimage.org down?
<draik> I have fallen in love with apt-get
<fdoving> cpk2: working on the wifi stuff? try 'apt-cache search ralink'
<draik> How do you author a CD/DVD?
<draik> I heard about making your own CD/DVD from your current installs
<fdoving> sorush20: works for me.. partimage.org that is.
<draik> Am I outdated/wrong/misinformed/???
<cpk2> fdoving: unfortunatly those 2 arent my card =( but i got the source from the chip maker
<fdoving> draik: this might be usefull for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<fdoving> cpk2: ah.. ok.
<cpk2> fdoving: I just dont really want to have to rebuild my kernel
<fdoving> cpk2: no, you only need to build the module.
<draik> fdoving, that was exactly what I was looking for, thank you
<BonBonTheJon> bye!
<BonBonTheJon> also duie
<ypsila> good evening
<ypsila> anybody in here?
<[GuS] > people, some knows an app. to take snapshots (or record) from a webcam and upload to ftp? (other than camstream)
<amaiko> press print screen
<ypsila> [gijoe] :
<octan> [GuS]  xawtv
<ypsila> [GuS] : sorry; I do not know much about it
<[GuS] > ok
<[GuS] > amaiko, is not what i mean..........
<[GuS] > maybe webcamd will do the job
<[GuS] > with camstream i have problems to enable 2 webcam, same model
<ypsila> [GuS] :  I'm just a kubuntu beginner, but we used to save webcam as jpg and then ftp, but I guess thats not wha you want to achieve
<[GuS] > no
<[GuS] > i need something like camstream indeed
<ypsila> a permanent upstream?
<octan> GuS motion
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > octan, ?
<octan> it takes a snap every time something moves
<ypsila> sorry if my questions seem ridicoulus to you, I try to understand
<[GuS] > mm
<[GuS] > let me check
<octan> its called motion
<ypsila> octan:  I got that feature on my logitec, but never had the intention to put it to the weg
<ypsila> b
<[GuS] > only on motion octan ?
<[GuS] > i need to take snap every X seconds
<[GuS] > not every motion
<octan> GuS check it out... make it has some otions like that too
<[GuS] > ok
<[GuS] > thanks
<[GuS] > yango, http://www.gdnet.com.ar/modules/webcam/ is what i am configuring
<[GuS] > that usign camstream
<[GuS] > mm nice, motion is on repositories
<[GuS] > is GUI or console app octan ?
<octan> cli
<hussam> I noticed this. http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/pool-edgy , Does this mean that edgy will have kde 3.5.5?
<[GuS] > Ok
* [GuS]  gonna test now
<[GuS] > thanks for the info octan  ;)
<octan> np
<octan> [GuS] , its perfect for web use.. cos thers no reason recording when something is not happening,, right,,so  you only want to record something thats moving
<judith_> how can I make VLC handle yahoo video?
<[GuS] > ok, i know
<[GuS] > just i want to take snap every 10 s.
<octan> [GuS] , yes motion can do that,, it can snap every 10 sec as long as there is motion :)
<ypsila> but not without
<hussam> Hi Riddell, will these kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/pool-edgy be uploaded to edgy?
<ypsila> [GuS] :  with an ordinary camera this should work
<octan> why you wanna record a still pic?
<[GuS] > ?
<ypsila> octan: why not? we did that to see the moon "walk"
<steveire> Hey, I was trying to install something from source and I got this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<[GuS] > octan, i think thats is for me... if i want to record still pics.. right? :)
<steveire> Any idea what I should do about that?
<judith_> steveire: install the build-essential package
<ypsila> steveire: repositories?
<judith_> steveire: install the build-essential package and anything like "xlibs*"
<steveire> judith_: I've got it already. I'll look for the libs
<Sanne_> steveire: you probably need the X development packages, maybe xlibs-dev
<judith_> how can I make VLC handle yahoo video? Right now, Totem is the default and it cannot handle the stuff!
<steveire> Hmm, Sanne_, that package wants to install a lot of other stuff...
<steveire> I'll go for it anyway
* ypsila hat keine ahnung
<Sanne_> steveire: yes, this is a meta package
<steveire> What's VLC?
<Sanne_> steveire: maybe you only need some of those dependencies
<[GuS] > mmm
<[GuS] > i jave same problem
<steveire> Sanne_: Right, but the meta-package is catch-all
<[GuS] > seems having two same webcams... just can use one :(
<[GuS] > (same model)
* steveire @ubuntu$ ./configure
<ypsila> [GuS] : so one gets priority?
<Sanne_> steveire: maybe try with libx11-dev first, also look here for descriptions of all those dev packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/oldlibs/xlibs-dev
<[GuS] > yes.. one or another
<[GuS] > i can use boths
<[GuS] > cant*
<Bandwidth> hey peoples
<ypsila> [GuS] :  seems logical
<ypsila> hallo Bandwidth
<[GuS] > why?
<islam_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<[GuS] > are in diff. usb ports.-..
<steveire> I've already installed the meta package, I'm getting the same situation now with Qt though.
<ypsila> [GuS] : conlfict? which is first and which is second?
<[GuS] > i will test iwth 2 diff webcams...
<[GuS] > to see
<ypsila> [GuS] :  drivers
<steveire> Sanne_: Is there qt-dev or something like that?
<Sanne_> steveire: you need to have the *dev packages of every library your compilation wants to link to
<Sanne_> steveire: search for something starting with libqt and ending with -dev ;)
<Sanne_> steveire: does the error mention a specific file it doesn't find?
<[GuS] > ypsila, webcam works great, drivers works great
<[GuS] > thats is not the problem
<ypsila> [GuS] : what did you do?
<steveire> Sanne_: configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<[GuS] > ?
<steveire> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<[GuS] > ypsila, just to make you sure, i am not a newbie :)
<steveire> I see nothing of interest in the config.log though.
<ypsila> [GuS] : you said: two identical webcams :-D
<Sanne_> steveire: no file mentioned. If it did, you could go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package that provides said file in the section "Search the contents of packages"
<steveire> Will I install libqt3-dev?
* ypsila is a newbee to kubuntu but not to dos and other stuff
<tdn> I have installed kubuntu-desktop, but I still use gdm instead of kdm. Now I would like to use kdm. What do I do?
<steveire> ah, I'll keep that in mind
<[GuS] > ypsila, yes
<[GuS] > so?
<Sanne_> steveire: sec, I'll check something
<ypsila> [GuS] :  how can your system know, when to switch from cam 1 to cam 2?
<[GuS] > because /dev/video0 /dev/video1 etc etc ypsila
<[GuS] > did you know that? :)
<ypsila> [GuS] : but both will take the same driver?
<Sanne_> steveire: I have libqt3-headers installed, I guess that's it, according to its description.
<steveire> I'll have a go so.
<steveire> Hmmm, another big meta-package
<octan> ahh gus
<octan> i know how to now
<Sanne_> steveire: quote from description: "If you want to compile or develop programs which use Qt3, you have to install this package."
<octan> install cqamgrab
<ypsila> [GuS] :  as I already mentionded, I'm a beginner on kubuntu
<steveire> Sanne_: Yeah, so I see.
<Sanne_> steveire: :)
<steveire> I had a quick aptitude show
<steveire> getting packages always seems exceptionally fast, even for large downloads...
<cpk2> to upgrade my kernel to 686 do i want to apt-get linux-686 or linux-image-686 ?
<Sanne_> steveire: and I also have libqt3-mt-dev installed
<steveire> I will too after this aptitude run
<octan> [GuS] ,apt-get install camgrab,, then make a script like,,   while [ !-e /tmp/camstopfile ]  ;do sleep 10;  camgrap -device /dev/videoX -output /path/to/file.jpg ; done
<Sanne_> steveire: ah, yes, with recommends ;)
<[GuS] > ahh nice idea
<octan> to stop it from running jusy do echo "0" > /tmp/camstopfile
<[GuS] > camgrab could send it to the website? va FTP por example?
<octan> yes
<[GuS] > ok
<steveire> Sanne_: Huh? I didn't know it automatically gets recommends too.
<Sanne_> steveire: as far as I know, aptitude does. libqt3-mt-dev is listed under recommends for libqt3-headers.
* ypsila says good night to everybody
<steveire> right. I'm getting a similar error now for KDE. If I know anything about this, it'll probably be the last one...
<steveire> I don't see any obvious candidate -dev's though
<Sanne_> steveire: on to a hunt for kde dev packages, then :)
<Sanne_> steveire: libkde...dev
<Sanne_> steveire: I don't seem to have any of those, I'll help you find them on packages.ubuntu.com
<steveire> I don't see any either. I see java files, games files etc.
<SB|nblracer> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<drayen__> the k :P
<Dr_willis> KDE and GNOME  by default as the DE.
<steveire> Sanne_: kdebase-dev?
<Sanne_> steveire: you're sure you don't see any file it complains about, maybe in config.log?
<Sanne_> steveire: ah, sounds good
<steveire> there's also kde-devel and kde-devel-extras
<steveire> I'll look in the config.olg
<Sanne_> steveire: I would decide from the descriptions and try them one by one. But kdebase-dev sounds good.
<tony_> hello everyone..
<tony_> can you please tell me , how to creat shortcut on my desktop ( KDE ) .. LIKE Trash , etc
<Dr_willis> kde has some settings to show those icons.
<Dr_willis> or to not show them.
<steveire> agreed. Although I'll probably have all of the kde-devel files once I've installed the core...
<tony_> im new , so can you please tell me how enable those setting to show them on my desktopp ?
<Dr_willis> They are in the Perferances somewhere..  proberly under the Desktop Settings
<Dr_willis> that would be the logical place for them
<Sanne_> steveire: look at the dependencies, some my be metapackages anyway. Oh, there's also kdelibs4-dev, sounds also like you could need that.
<Dr_willis> i see a tab for device icons.. but none for trash.. Hmm.. never wanted trash there anyway.. i perfer it on the panel
<tony_> where did you see that..
<tony_> im in system setting
<Dr_willis> right click on the desktop
<tony_> if i rightclick on desktop i can creat shortcuts , but i have to enter some command i guess, i tried that before and nothing worked, cuz i have no idea where those files reside
<SB|nblracer> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Dr_willis> configure desktop -> in the tabs
<Dr_willis> SB|nblracer,  one has KDE one has GNOME
<SB|nblracer> what is kde?
<steveire> It configured fine. Thanks for the help Sanne_. I'm kinda pleased that it didn't work the first time around. I've not installed from source before, so now I know how to do it and what it does...
<SB|nblracer> n vm
<Sanne_> steveire: yeah, the first time it can be pretty much work hunting for all those devel stuff. Glad to have helped, you're welcome :)
#kubuntu 2006-10-04
<tony_> ihave some nice ICONS in PNG format which i like to use to replace some KDE icons, is that possible
<tony_> ?
<cpk2> tony_: i think that would be a "theme" i guess you could make your own theme, you can also get themes from kde-look.org
<tony_> thanks.. will look around to see if i can find theme
<Sanne_> tony_: when you installed a theme, you can look how it's done, create your own, and just replace icons you need one by one.
<diezare> Guys, when I write  apt-cache search linux smp no results come up, while when I used to use ubuntu i used to get results. any ideas?
<cpk2> try linux-smp
<cpk2> or just smp
<diezare> no results from smp
<Sanne_> tony_: they are installed in ~/.kde/share/icons/icon-theme-name
<[GuS] > octan, i used another method suggest by the author of spca5x, loading the driver in other way, and connecting the cams in diff. HCD
<[GuS] > now works very nice
<[GuS] > now i camstream i have nbths cams
<tony_> i see, thanks , will look for some interesting theme and take it from there
<[GuS] > boths*
<tony_> can you tell me about COMPIZ
<tony_> ?
<cpk2> diezare: apt-cache search smp gives a manageable list
<diezare> cpk2: with me it doesn't. maybe there is something wrong in the repository?
<cpk2> diezare: maybe you need to apt-get update first
<diezare> oh! k i'll give it a try
<steveire> tony_: What would you like to know about compiz? You've seen the name thrown around, and you're curious?
<mabreaux> Has any one tried out 6.10 yet?
<tony_> yes.. all i found about compiz is a forum . i think it has something to do with desktop .
<ryanakca> mabreaux: I've been using it for the past 2-3 months
<tony_> but i can not find much info
<mabreaux> ryanakca: how do you like it and how stable it is?
<mariano> Hi, does anybody has a nice howto about installing beryl on kubuntu?
<cl187> my card sees networks but wont connect to any, anyone have some sujestions or a link for me to read
<flavioribeiro> how can i fix this exception; cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57
<flavioribeiro> im trying to run a wmv file
<Skrot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skrot> Probably
<Skrot> Do the part about w32codecs
<flavioribeiro> ok Skrot
<cpk2> smp preempt mean smp is off?
<flavioribeiro> The Windows Codecs package cannot be used directly by the AMD64 distribution. Some people solve this problem by installing the i386 Ubuntu distribution inside a chroot (for example, Linux Vserver or [WWW]  dchroot), and this works very well.
<flavioribeiro> sux
<steveire> tony_: Yes, documentation for compiz is not much and tutorials don't tell you why you might want to install it. Here's why: It gives you nifty 3d features on your desktop. For one thing, your desktops are placed on a cube which you can rotate, and windows are wobbly, and there's genuinely useful window management techniques in it too.
<steveire> google youtube compiz and see some videos of it in action
<tony_> Thanks
<ryanakca> mabreaux: I like it... I find it stable enough for my needs...
<ryanakca> It's crashed once or twice when running a gl app, but that's because of a miss configured graphiques card
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux, i have tried 6.10
<tony_> i copied a folder with files in /var/www/ and i need to set permission to 777 , how can i do that ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on it now and its great
<Admiral_Chicago> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, check out chmod
<Admiral_Chicago> its a command, you might want to see the man page
<tony_> ok , sorry,it seems that folder has the permission . but i get odd problme
<cpk2> everytime i log into kde the desktop wizard or whatever starts up like its my first time logging into kde, any way to stop it from doing this?
<steveire> tony_: Are you already running a server?
<Chm0d> ok guys i just did a fresh install of ubuntu, did my updates, and installed kde so now i have kubuntu.  I went to install xgl/compiz and deb comes up as command not found?
<tony_> im running Desktop, installed APACHE2, PHP5, MYSQL ,
<tony_> need to run Oscommerce
<tony_> oscommerce works, but during db installation , page only loads halfway
<cpk2> Chm0d: there is a compiz repo...
<cpk2> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Chm0d> whats the diff using that than doing the tutorials?
<Admiral_Chicago> Chm0d,#ubuntu-xgl
<Chm0d> im there
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, i have no idea about networking at all
<tony_> is cool, thanks :)
<tony_> Admiral_Chicago      thanks
<ftrox> hlo
<Admiral_Chicago> ftrox, hello
<ftrox> helo
<ftrox> ho are you
<ftrox> where do you live
<ftrox> someone has a msn
<ftrox> someone has a msn
<ftrox> someone here
<ftrox> a
<ftrox> a
<ftrox> a
<ftrox> helo
<ftrox> talk
<dmarkey> i am
<ftrox> do you have a msn
<tony_> to get CHMOD 777 on a file , do i have to check all the boxex including spcial
<tony_> disregard
<ftrox> what
<ftrox> someone speak french
<steveire> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dmarkey> does anyone know how to get the rate of which a NIC is operating at via the command line?
<ftrox> ok
<Lord_Sandman> ahem
<axiom> This ever happen to you?  I am trying to arrange the quick launch icons on my kicker, and it won't let me
<Lord_Sandman> *touss touss*
<Lord_Sandman> eww, wrong channel it seem ^^v
<axiom> Every time I get them almost right, the jump further away from the k-menu (!?)
<axiom> (they jump)
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<Lord_Sandman> seem like it's the chan after all ^^
<axiom> Is there a way to rearange them without *dragging* and *dropping*.  Cuz that is really not working for me right now.
<shadowraven> what is the command to update deep world on kubuntu?
<cpk2> i got the 686 kernel but cant tell how to double check that it isnt using SMP
<Lord_Sandman> ehm
<dega95> hi
<Lord_Sandman> is there anybody that's knowledgeable on the grubs matter ?
<dega95> is there anybody to help me to install firefox
<dega95> i'm a newbie
<dega95> and it's very hard
<Lord_Sandman> lol
<Lord_Sandman> me too
<dega95> lol
<Lord_Sandman> I could help you to install this on windows but not linux
<dega95> lol on windows who can't??
<dega95> lol
<Lord_Sandman> I'm just trying to install a kernel for amd K7 .. but heard that it would make a mess of the grub
<Admiral_Chicago> dega95, use adpet
<Lord_Sandman> and I need to keep access to my windows cession -_-
<Lord_Sandman> adpet ? or adept ? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Adept
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<Lord_Sandman> ^^
<Lord_Sandman> just joking
<dega95> adept tells me that it doesnt found any pakages
<dega95> doesnt find (sorry for english)
<Lord_Sandman> are you french ?
<dega95> yes i'm
<Lord_Sandman> lol
<dega95> lol and u?
<Lord_Sandman> french channel seem asleep
<Lord_Sandman> I came here for the same reason ^^
<dega95> u r french too?
<Admiral_Chicago> dega95, use command line. open konsole
<Lord_Sandman> yes, french, and nobody to help on kubuntu-fr :(
<dega95> konsole opened
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install firefoj
* Lord_Sandman shut the f** up and let Admiral_Chicago explain
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox*
<cpk2> i got the 686 kernel but cant tell how to double check that it isnt using SMP?
<Admiral_Chicago> i speak french as well so you can talk in french to me, but my french isn't that good
<Lord_Sandman> I have no pb with english .. don't know the other :)
<cpk2> my room mate is french
<dega95> adept doesn't work
<cpk2> but that doesnt really help you guys does it? =P
<Lord_Sandman> but since it's an english channel, I suppose it's better to stick to english
<dega95> it speaks about libness3
<Admiral_Chicago> dega95, type that in konsole
<shadowraven> what is the command to update deep world on kubuntu?
<Lord_Sandman> can you tell me if the fact of updating the kernel to a specific kernel for amd K7 will kick my windows boot sequence from the grub ?
<dega95> chicago i'm waiting for U
<Admiral_Chicago> dega95, did you type than in Konsole?
<Lord_Sandman> I can't lose this one, and if it disappear, I don't know how to regain it.. so I ask before trying the update
<dega95> what ??
<shadowraven> ok, its sudo apt-get update for those out there
<Lord_Sandman> (actually having a kernel x386 )
<acesuares> !cd label
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd label - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acesuares> hiya
<madewokherd> this probably doesn't belong here (I'm using ubuntu), but can someone help me switch from using firefox to konqueror?
<Admiral_Chicago> in konsole, the black screen with white text, type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<acesuares> anyone know how to find cd label for kubuntu dapper drake ?
<madewokherd> or point me to a better place
<Admiral_Chicago> madewokherd, what about it do you want to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> acesuares, what do you mean
<madewokherd> mostly I want a bookmarks sidebar and caret browsing
<madewokherd> wikipedia indicates it has both of those but I can't figure out how to enable them
<acesuares> Admiral_Chicago: to print a label for my illegal copies of kubuntu :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> acesuares, i don't think there are any
<acesuares> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing ?
<mabreaux> any one know how to access the scanner features of a photosmart 3310
<Lord_Sandman> found some while browsing google with "linux ubuntu"
<Lord_Sandman> search a bit it won't be hard to find acesuares
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at a shit it and all it has is a blue background, kubuntu and the version
<Admiral_Chicago> madewokherd, i think thats part of KDE
<Lord_Sandman> I don't remember the url sorry (and it was french) but you may find some with google I'm sure
<acesuares> yep, terrible !
<Lord_Sandman> Admiral_Chicago: you have any answer to my question by chance ?
<madewokherd> meaning I need other kde things to properly configure konqueror?
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: are you sure ? I mean, i couldn't find any after searchin, maybe you can ?
<dennister> howdy all
<dennister> anyone know how to change file permissions for my resolv.conf file? I can't remember and can't find the command I used
<dennister> and chmod isn't working
<Lord_Sandman> sorry acesuares, i'm too tired to beggin search for somone .. especially when I don't find answer for my own question :-S
<Porkotron> dennister: Are you running chmod with root priviledges?
<dennister> yep
<dennister> the command was chretrr or something like that
<Porkotron> dennister: What error is chmod giving?
<Dink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing  <--- try there for labels
<dennister> but because I can't spell it, can't find it; "operation not permitted" is what chmod is giving
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: waht was your question again ?
<acesuares> Dink: tehy are awfull
<Lord_Sandman> I have a kernel x386
<Dink> didnt say they were good :P
<acesuares> Dink: right :-)
<Porkotron> dennister: Exactly what operation are you trying to perform?
<Lord_Sandman> and to install my nvidia drivers it seem that it would be a good idea to change kernel to amd K7
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: ... becasue you HAVE an AMD K7, okay ?
<dennister> I need to edit it, but can't because I'd made it immutable with a forum command
<Lord_Sandman> but before doing so, I wanted to know about the grub changes, because I need to keep my windows launching option
<Lord_Sandman> and I read that it will erase the entry
<Lord_Sandman> (err the windows launching option)
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman if you install a new kernel it will be ADDED to the grub menu as far as I know.
<Lord_Sandman> so I wonder what to do, as I'm totally begining in linux
<Admiral_Chicago> Lord_Sandman, what question
<Porkotron> dennister: sudo chmod o+w
<Lord_Sandman> will add and not replace ?
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: then you can boot and choose, and if somethings wronmg you can go back to the prev opersating system
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman yep
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea about kernel
<acesuares> ip you use apt-get or dselect or aptitude or synaptic or adept, it will just add it.
<Admiral_Chicago> s/kernel/kernels
<Lord_Sandman> I ask because it was wrote that it would change de grub
<Lord_Sandman> I will use adept
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: maybe !? I don't know ! NORMALLY it is adding it. By the way you can save
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<Lord_Sandman> well
<acesuares>  /boot/grub/menu.lst and later put it back if you fear of erasing that file !
<dennister> Porkotron: still getting the operation not permitted error
<Lord_Sandman> if it don't work .. I will come back here to harass you all with questions :))
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: but no guarantees from me ! It's just what I have experienced !!!
<Lord_Sandman> ok acesuares, I will go make a save of the actual grub config then
<dennister> Lord_Sandman: it's pretty safe, just adding a new kernel first
<dennister> I was nervous, too
<Porkotron> dennister: I guess your problem is beyond me. Sorry.
<mabreaux> how do you access a scanner built in to a photosmart 3310 all in one?
<dennister> thnx anyway porotron
<Lord_Sandman> well then, thanks you
<dennister> u tried :-)
<Lord_Sandman> I will go and try
<Lord_Sandman> :)
<dennister> it's that obscure command I used and now can't find that's the problem
<dennister> cherette or chretrr or...
<dennister> how far back do the shell logs go?
<tuna_> Hello
<dennister> hi tuna, do u know how far back the shell logs go?
<acesuares> dennister: look at the file .bash_history in your homedir
<dennister> thx ace!
<tuna_> um... I'm as new as anyone else here is...
<acesuares> dennister: don't forget the dot in front, it's a hidden file...
<dennister> 'tis ok tuna...i won't ace
<jtholmes> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found  just point me in the right direction for this
<jtholmes> i have ac97 all mods loaded
<tuna_> hey, does anyone know if there are any drivers for an HP PSC 750?
<tuna_> it must be able to work over a network
<tuna_> like, a linksys network
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<Lord_Sandman> reboot time
<Lord_Sandman> kernel K7 installation done
<jtholmes> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dennister> chattr!!!
<Lord_Sandman> thank you all for your answers
<acesuares> Lord_Sandman: congratulations, now you need to search for my CD label :-)))))
<dennister> then come back if u need help with the graphic drivers, Lord_Sandman
<MHazem> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tuna_> hey, does anyone know of a driver for an HP PSC 750 printer/scanner/copier?
<tuna_> *that can work over a linksys network?
<mabreaux> I am trying to do the same  thing on a photosmart 3310.
<dennister> found it ace :-) it is now been successfully edited :-)
<dennister> tuna, linksys is just one brand of a router, not a type of network
<tuna_> well i mean like wifi
<dennister> the brand of router u use should make no difference at all
<tuna_> oh ok
<mabreaux> I beleive that the psc 750 is in the printer library.  did you check there.  so is the 3300 series but I can not get the scanner or copier working.
<tuna_> so are there any drivers that should work over wifi then?
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<mabreaux> tuna: try marking as network tcpip
<tuna_> ok
<mabreaux> tcip
<tmdx120> hello. I am trying to get my Dapper install repaired. Can anyone help?
<dennister> perhaps tmdx, more details? problem?
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: what do you need help with?
<shadowraven> anyone know of a good picture of how the colors go on a cat-5 cable. friends dog chewed it in half, and i need to splice it
<markeib> how can i make something autostart?
<markeib> beryl for instance?
<mariano> markeib: make a symbolink link in /home/yourUser/.kde/Autostart
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: I 'updated' to Dapper and now there are several thing not quite right about my interface. I cant read my USB, my cds dont mount automatically,,,, etc.
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: what did you update from?
<markeib> ok thank you
<LeeJunFan> and what whas your procedure? just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tuna_> how do i find the printer address?
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: the previous version.
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: yes I just updated.
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: okay, wanted to make sure it wasn't 2 versions ago - sometimes skipping updates will cause headaches.
<mariano> markeib: you got beryl working on kde?
<markeib> yes
<dennister> tmdx120: i'm still too much of a newbie, most of what I can help with is multimedia stuff, so I'm going back to fix my samba and assorted other servers
<markeib> dapper .debs worked fine
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: it sounds like there's still some things left uninstalled, try running 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<mariano> markeib: do you have a link to read?
<dennister> bye for now folks :-) I love this irc; I almost always get the help i need :-)
<tmdx120> dennister: I gotcha, Im way more of a newbie thought. LOL
<markeib> no i just installed the debs and then did
<markeib> beryl-manager
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: ok hold
<markeib> that's all ^^
<mabreaux> scan for it...  change "settings" to match your network
<mariano> markeib: lucky bastard
<markeib> :D
<markeib> how do i know where the beryl-manager bin is?
<LeeJunFan> markeib: 'which beryl-manager
<LeeJunFan> markeib: without the ' hehe
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: hrm, I wonder about those 8 not upgraded. try 'sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade'
<markeib> damn i always hit shift-backspace
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan:
<tmdx120> The following packages will be upgraded:
<tmdx120>   gdb libssl-dev libssl0.9.8 openssh-client openssh-server openssl ssh
<tmdx120> 7 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: do I continue?
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: owell, may as well let that go. then after do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: yeah
<mariano> markeib: did you install beryl debs from http://xgl.compiz.info/ ?
<markeib> oh i don't know which sources i used anymore :s sorry
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: ok, doing it now..
<LeeJunFan> any of the old compiz sources work for beryl, just apt-get install beryl instead of compiz
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: then what?
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: it didn't install anything with the kubuntu-desktop?
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan:  yup, plenty
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: oh, that was quick.
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: still downloading....
<markeib> so what do i put where again for the autostart?
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: unpacking...
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: ah, when that's done then it should be okay, although you may have to do a series of apt-get -f install  and apt-get dist-upgrade to get all the stuff installed.
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: installing...
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: when you can get to the point where doing apt-get -f install and apt-get dist-upgrade has nothing to do, then you are done.
<LeeJunFan> bbiab
<mariano> markeib: make a symbolink link in /home/yourUser/.kde/Autostart
<KDEfanboy> markeib: in Konqueror go to Go -> Autostart. you can put applicatoin links, script files, symlinks
<markeib> oh yeah thnaks
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: the apt-get -f install sais one is not upgraded.
<KDEfanboy> .desktop files, files with associated mimetypes,..
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: i still get 1 not upgraded.
<joscha> does anybody know a good kdetool to convert a .flac to .mp3?
<markeib> how do i make a symbolic link?
<avagant> I need help guys.
<avagant> How do I uninstall the kde desktop environment from ubuntu?
<mariano> markeib: ln -s app applink
<Lord_Sandman> re
<wpuy308> i dont think ive ever seen this many people on a chat before
<markeib> thank you
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<Lord_Sandman> the kernel change worked fine
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: should I reboot?
<Lord_Sandman> I installed all the stuff needed for the nvidia drivers using adept
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: try apt-get dist-upgrade again and see if it needs to do anything else.
<Lord_Sandman> but at the end of the faq it say to enter this command
<Lord_Sandman> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Lord_Sandman> but the konsol say me the command don't exist
<acesuares> avagant: why ? you can install gnome or another desktop env and then choose when you login which type of session youy want!
<Lord_Sandman> "sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found"
<avagant> acesuares: I don't have enough HD for that. Haha
<Lord_Sandman> anybody know about this one ?
<avagant> acesuares: I have gnome, but kde makes my computer slow for whatever reason being my fault or whatever.
<acesuares> avagant: if the disk is really full, it can be slow, else not... you can just go to adept or synaptic or use apt-get to install kde !
<acesuares> ehrr uninstall I mean !
<avagant> I tried that and it didn't work?
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: it tells me that kubuntu live is the only package that wont be upgraded. Is that ok?
<ehsan> hey guys
<acesuares> avagrant: maybe  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_kubuntu-desktop ?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  tried what exactly?
<ehsan> i  need some help, any one there?
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: yeah, that's no biggie on a running system anyway. Go ahead and reboot and hopefully your usb and what not will be working.
<avagant> sudo apt-get remove kde
<markeib> and now, can i make kde load everything before it starts ?
<ehsan> 1 - how can I install rpm packages under kubuntu?
<Lord_Sandman> hey
<Lord_Sandman> who was the one seeking jacket for ubuntu ?
<ehsan> as it seeme to be a deb based
<Lord_Sandman> found this thread in french, maybe there are some you would like to look at
<Lord_Sandman> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=172096
<Dr_willis> ehsan,  BEST is to find a deb of the file/program - what program are you wanting to intall?
<Dr_willis> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<acesuares> ehsan: 'sudo apt-get install rpm'
<Lord_Sandman> hem
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: I will let you know how it turned out. See ya!!!
<Lord_Sandman> somone can help me with my little problem ?
<cpk2> Dr_willis: is it bad that smp seems to be compiled into the kernel I got?
<Lord_Sandman> it's maybe nothing but I don't know how to pass this one
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i doubt it.
<ehsan> i wanted to install flash (macro media)
<Lord_Sandman> it's about installing nvidia video drivers
<mariano> ehsan: see automatix
<cpk2> is there a way I can find out why amarok is being held back? in adept when I try to upgrade it says it is going to break something but doesnt say what
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ehsan> thanks you all guys, u'r so helpful
<Dr_willis> automatix is nasty. :P  of course flash is a bit of a REAL screw up at this time.. sadly
<Dr_willis> so Flash is Nasty!
* Dr_willis spits on Flash!
<MotorCityMadMan> Uptime: 1 days, 16 hours and 16 minutes
<Lord_Sandman> huh .. hello ?
<Dr_willis> uptime  20:18:49 up 10:52,  1 user,  load average: 0.52, 0.48, 0.62
<acesuares> cpk2: no, kernel with smp on a single cpu machine is no problem, the other way around it is :-)
<ehsan> no sorry i was going to install LimeWire
<cpk2> acesuares: thanks =)
<mariano> PonTTius: WTF!?!?!
<ehsan> it gave me this rpm package. Before kubuntu i used to have SuSE 9.0
<markeib> ok how can i get the autologin to work?
<Dr_willis> 1FROSTFIRE
<Dr_willis> !frostfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ehsan> where is the damn gcc or g++ or whatever in KUBUNTU? I cant make some programs
<Dr_willis> install build-essential and whatever -dev packages you need
<cpk2> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mariano> ehsan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Myxo> hello
<Myxo> here's my problem, i was running the adept package manager and it froze, so i restarted the computer, now i can run adept again because it says some other process is using whatever it needs.
<Myxo> i'm not sure what processes to kill to get it working again
<Dr_willis> it left a lock file.
<Dr_willis> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is that factoid...
<ehsan> thanks MARIANO
<mariano> ehsan: ;)
<LeeJunFan> rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<LeeJunFan> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<KDEfanboy> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ehsan> i didn't work, there is no build-essential
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> Yes there is.
<LeeJunFan> ehsan: sudo apt-get build-essential
<LeeJunFan> does build-essential show up in adept? being a meta pacakage?
<Dr_willis> Yes it should (i think) :PO
<Dr_willis> lets check
<Dr_willis> Yes - it does
<Dr_willis> :)
<Myxo> excellent! that worked, thanks.
<ehsan> Adept says I already havr gcc-4.0-base
<ehsan> isn't it supposed to mean that there must be a gcc somewhere? to make *.c files
<Dr_willis> build-essential is a meta-package.. its possible you manually installed other parts
<Dr_willis> gcc by itself i dont think will do very much. without the various libs and included.
<Dr_willis> includes. :)
<PonTTiuS> hay algun hispano por aca:O?
<Myxo> okay, another question, i was downloading some packages to get java5 working on my computer when adept crashed, and now i can't reinstall the packages, how would i go about removing anything that was partially installed?
<ehsan> i know but there must be at least something... in suse there was, when i entered gcc in bash it would run
<Dr_willis> well they PROBERLY had the other libs and includes installed as well...
<brydenn> i just plugged in my windows HD as a slave to kubuntu. how do i see if kubuntu is reading the HD?
<Dr_willis> brydenn,  'sudo fdisk -l'
<Dr_willis> will show if the hd is seen.. then you can mount it.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<brydenn> ok thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> that urlis a must bookmark :P and read..
<ehsan> Is it possible to download gcc 4.1 (the newest) package from somewhere elese and install it manually?
<brydenn> cool
<brydenn> its HDB1
<Dr_willis> ehsan,  Im thinking you either broke somthing.. or are making this way too hard.
<Dr_willis> the newest versions will be in edgy..  not sure whats in dapper right now.
<Myxo> can anyone help me with this? I want to get java5 working on this computer but it won't let me download the packages after it crashed.
<Dr_willis> gcc --version -->  gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<LeeJunFan> ehsan: if sudo apt-get build-essential fails then you have a mucked up /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> has anyone used apt-get to get amarok 1.4.3? if so how?
<Conhe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ehsan> I think I have broken. But i have not removed anything. And it is about 3 hours that I have installed Kubuntu 6.06
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LeeJunFan> ehsan: it's not hard to mess up sources.list - especially if you weren't hooked up to the internet when you installed.
<ehsan> yes I was not
<ehsan> so how can i fix it?
<ehsan> yes i am heading to that url
<LeeJunFan> oka
<LeeJunFan> okay
<ehsan> .
<Dr_willis> fire up adept and remove the cdrom as one of your sources is step 1
<Dr_willis> :)
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: IT WORKED!
<NotWired> is there anyplace place to get a default list of irc servers for konversation?
<Myxo> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: cool
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: although I think you'll want to change your pw for freenode now :0
<tmdx120> LeeJunFan: it keeps doing that. I dont know what to do....
<LeeJunFan> tmdx120: I put mine in the server prefs on konversation in the command field: /msg nickserv identify XXXXXXX
<Dr_willis> you got a space in the wrong place at the front perhaps.. or are missing a /
<mariano> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<NotWired> is there anyplace place to get a default list of irc servers for konversation?
<ehsan> LeeJunFan: Thanks for helping me out of this problem. I finally worked and I installed the damned gcc
<Myxo> alright, when i try and download the packages it says there is a problem downloading packages, anyone have any thoughts of how to fix this?
<LeeJunFan> ehsan: good. And thanks to Dr_willis too :)
<ehsan> oh yes. I forgot. Thank you Dr. Willis wherever you are!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> sitting here reading the lastst Linux Journal
<Dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> ehsan: I was having some fun trying to find the stinking mesa gl libs today too. argh.
<LeeJunFan> x11proto-gl-dev who's idea was that? :)
<brydenn> Dr_willis: ok, i mounted it and think i put the right line in fstab to automount it. how do i test the automount without rebooting?
<Dr_willis> mount -a
<brydenn> k thanks Dr_willis
<naegling23> what would cause a game to run under xgl/compiz, but not under regular kde/x
<hype_> blah, alright a different problem, i got my wireless card working
<LeeJunFan> naegling23: hah, that's backwards. Maybe the game doesn't like kwin though.
<Dr_willis> magic :)
<hype_> but connectivity is weird
<hype_> sometimes it connects fine, other times it just won't work.
<naegling23> the game can run in kde, but if I try to bump the resolution up, it crashes, but under xgl/compiz, its fine
<naegling23> Ive been working on this problem since sunday, its annoying
<naegling23> when I try to run it, I get an X Error of failed request
<Mr> anyone know how I can add a partition to a computer without formatting the windows section of it?
<qwarrior> hello there; is there anyone free for a question
<Mr> ask me :)
<qwarrior> hey MR ;)
<Mr> hello :)
<qwarrior> question, do you know how to general trouble shoot kubuntu
<Mr> :( sorry i do not
<qwarrior> I have a msg that reports that I have a terminated serivce on each boot up
<Mr> hm
<qwarrior> k,
<Mr> I only no a few things about linux
<qwarrior> what are you trying to add a partition to?
<brydenn> <sigh> ok it's telling me line 12 is bad in fstab. I just want to be able to access the HD all the time will full permission
<brydenn> what should i put in line 12 then?
<brydenn> ./dev/hdb1	/mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222    <== is what i currently have
<qwarrior> hey there Mr, I was actually asking you, what you were trying to partition?
<Lord_Sandman> ehm
<Lord_Sandman> anybody can help me ?
<Lord_Sandman> yes ?
<Lord_Sandman> no ?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Lord_Sandman> ^^
<qwarrior> help with what buddy
<BonBonTheJon> brydenn: try looking at this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Lord_Sandman> well I'm new to linux, and trying to compil my nvidia video drivers
<Lord_Sandman> everything going fine
<Lord_Sandman> except one thing
<qwarrior> and ;-)
<Lord_Sandman> when trying to compile the driver for my kernel (K7) it say me that it can't find the CC
<Lord_Sandman> and ask me if I installed GCC
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you install GCC?
<Lord_Sandman> I looked and I have the last GCC installed (v4 I believe)
<qwarrior> this is a chicken and egg thing..., do you know which GCC are required by the card?
<echo1> Is there a command to have kde manually update menus (i apt installed a few things but they didnt go to the menu)
<Lord_Sandman> even rebooted the computer but that changed nothing
<Lord_Sandman> I don't know qwarrior
<Dr_willis> echo1,  yes. but i never can rember it...
<qwarrior> k'
<Dr_willis> ksysconfsomthingoranother...
<Dr_willis> :)
<echo1> hmm
<Lord_Sandman> can I have 2 or 3 version of gcc installed at the same time ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> echo1: You can use kmenuedit to edit  the K Menu.
<Lord_Sandman> or is it problematic ?
<echo1> CheeseBurgerMan:  i know, but is the cmd to have it find all the stuff i installed
<echo1> (yeah im lazy)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now that I don't know.
<qwarrior> you can have multiples version of GCC loaded but then it becomes a logistics
<qwarrior> problem as to where all the necessary libraries are loaded so modules have
<Dr_willis> kbuildsycoca
<Dr_willis> thats it...
<qwarrior> access to what they need
<Dr_willis> NOW you cn see why i never can rember it...
<Dr_willis> :)
<echo1> yeah
<Lord_Sandman> I just looked at adept and I have gcc and gcc base v 4.0
<Dr_willis> they cant use "Krereadconfigs
<Dr_willis> or Krescansettings
<qwarrior> 'K
<Lord_Sandman> maybe I should try to add the other gcc then ?
<qwarrior> try googling your Nvidia card and see what GCC complier libraries are needed
<Lord_Sandman> (you can tell me I'm a newbe lol, I don't know if gcc last version is usefull for prog needing older versions)
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<Lord_Sandman> I will do that then
<qwarrior> no prob
<Lord_Sandman> thank for the advice
<qwarrior> good luck,
<Lord_Sandman> (damn I'm tired not thinking about it myself -_- )
<qwarrior> I'm not a gamer so I don't relay on high video resolution.
<Lord_Sandman> I'm just trying to learn
<qwarrior> keep at it ;-)
<Lord_Sandman> I don't think I will manage to get a lot of games running here :)
<qwarrior> yeah, linux free, game community profit driven ;-)
<BonBonTheJon> there are free games for liux
<Lord_Sandman> I need the driver to manage my dual screen in fact :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tremulous. :)
<qwarrior> I know, not the point, not wanting to spark an argument... ;-)
<Lord_Sandman> used to dual 1600*1200 resolution ^^v
<BonBonTheJon> darn, Lord_Sandman, I'm jealous
<qwarrior> ahhh
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'd like just one 1600x1200 :P
<Lord_Sandman> well
<Lord_Sandman> that are just two 21" I bought cheap, they were used .. and are something like 5 or 6 years old anyway
<Lord_Sandman> nothing to be too much jealous ;)
<qwarrior> good luck Lord_Sandman.., I need to figure out how to isolate broken services in Kubuntu
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<cpk2> errr how do you use a kdm theme?
<BonBonTheJon> my laptop can only do 1024
<Lord_Sandman> that's the trick with laptop :) .. lcd screen are chained to unique resolution
<Lord_Sandman> usually 1024 or 1280 thoses days
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: there is a kcontrol plug-in for that
<Lord_Sandman> I prefer CRT screens
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: great thanks, lets hope it works =)
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: did you find it okay?
<morghanphoenix> Okay, installing a new hard drive, should I use cfdisk on it or is there a better way?
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: yup it was in apt-get
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: remember to look on kde-look.org to find some themes :-)
<Lord_Sandman> damn
<Lord_Sandman> the doc from nvidia only name "gcc"
<Lord_Sandman> not the version
<Lord_Sandman> anyway it's for suse distro
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: I have what I think is a theme (its to change the login splash) but i cant find a way to get it to use it
<morghanphoenix> How do I add a new hard drive?
<Lord_Sandman> hmmmh
<Lord_Sandman> does "make" an appl for kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> power down.. plug it in.. power on.. fdisk, format, mount
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: hrmm maybe it was the splash screen gui and i was using the wrong thing heh
<mabreaux> how do you install a downloaded package with a deb extension?
<morghanphoenix> hmm, sdb doesn't show up for fdisk
<morghanphoenix> hdb, sorry
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: there should be a way to install the archive
<BonBonTheJon> mabreaux: dpkg -i name_of_package
<BonBonTheJon> might need sudo in front of it
<Porkotron> Is it possible for my ISP to stop me from downloading .torrent files via HTTP? Because they seem to be doing so.
<morghanphoenix> yes
<morghanphoenix> some ISPs do that
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: the gui does it for you =)
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: enjoy
<morghanphoenix> Mine limits bandwidth for torrents, but doesn't completly stop them.
<Porkotron> morghanphoenix: Than how do I get around it? They're blocking my access to the .torrent files themselves, not the the actual download.
<morghanphoenix> Tried azureus magnet links? Sometimes that helps.
<mabreaux> BonBonTheJon: many thanks, it worked
<Porkotron> morghanphoenix: I'd prefer to stick with KTorrent. (Azureus is nice, but I hate the Java.)
<Dr_willis> ktorrent is getting better all the time
<morghanphoenix> I know, I use ktorrent, but try azureus and see if it works.
<Porkotron> Hmmm. If I could use https they might not be able to interfere.
<Dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe -> is fun. :P
<Porkotron> morghanphoenix: I just tried it on my girlfriend's laptop. Magnet links work.
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know why sdb isn't showing up for fdisk?
<morghanphoenix> I don't know, but there may be a way to configure ktorrent to use magnet links.
<Dr_willis> i dont een know what a Magnet link is :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen them at some sites.. but not sure what they were
<morghanphoenix> Some kind of lie it tells your computer so it doesn't think you're downloading a torrent
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> so a needed for 'work' thing eh?
<Porkotron> Looks like it's in the works, but not a part of Ktorrent yet. http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=582&sid=ca154ce078d948e427e021db43408ac1
<morghanphoenix> I thought my ISP was bad, limiting me to 600k down 300k up.
<morghanphoenix> do I need to do fstab or something for this new drive?
<Porkotron> morghanphoenix: They block all unencrypted torrent traffic here.
<Dr_willis> heck - Im lucky to get 20k down/up
<Dr_willis> but its from the little torrents.
<Dr_willis> ive gotten faster on huge things
<morghanphoenix> I usually have at least a gig going per torreent and 3-5 torrents at a time.
<Dr_willis> doen 26KB/s up 55KB/s right now
<Dr_willis> on 5 torrents
<leio_> A question about dcopserver. I get the error "could not read network connection list. /Home/leio/.DCOPserver_leio-desktop_0",it says dcopserver isn't working,how could I get it to work then?
<mabreaux> any one know how to access the scanner and copy features of a photosmart 3310
<Dr_willis> with 11-20 peers per torrent
<Dr_willis> mabreaux,  that a Canon Printer?
<mabreaux> Dr wills: no hp
<morghanphoenix> so anybody want to help me add this new drive? I've run fdisk, but it doesn't see the drive, I'm missing a step somewhere here.
<Porkotron> morghanphoenix: I'm at a North American university and a while ago (before they started block torrent traffic) I was downloading a kubuntu.iso and my download rate hit 6000kb/s. I nearly peed my pants.
<qwarrior> hey morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> yeah?
<qwarrior> what did you try ?
<Dr_willis> heh - gee.. can your hard drive even go that fast?
<morghanphoenix> fdisk
<Porkotron> Dr_willis: It can and did.
<qwarrior> is the hd scsi or ide
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,  check the bios menus.. see if the drive is seen in the bios..
<morghanphoenix> It's not on my device list, but it shows up in the bios
<morghanphoenix> ide
<qwarrior> 'k
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,  ok. thats a good sign. :P
<morghanphoenix> It works, just ntsf
<qwarrior> good, then try fdisk /dev/hda or b depending on how many you have
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,   you  did a 'sudo fdisk -l ' eh?
<morghanphoenix> not a valid device
<brendonjt> hi all anyone  here from new zealand
<morghanphoenix> it should be hdb
<brendonjt> and uses konqueror
<qwarrior> are you working as root?
<morghanphoenix> that's where it's plugged in at
<Dr_willis> its possible the jumpers are set wrong.
<morghanphoenix> nope
<morghanphoenix> jumpers are right
<morghanphoenix> set as slave on the primary ide channel
<bLaZeD> hello all...my konqueror seems to be not working right(due to me following a how to and it not working right for me) so now i lack alot of stuff...but most importantly im missing all the forward/back up leve and home buttons i had gotten very used to using...can anyone help me get these back...oh also the adressbar has disappeared
<morghanphoenix> ctrl+m? blazed
<qwarrior> sori, Dr_willis, ;-) want me to back out?
<bLaZeD> morghanphoenix, nope...that removed what little is leaft
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: settings, load view profile, web browser
<bLaZeD> under my settings tab there is no load view profile
<morghanphoenix> And yes, I'm in a root terminal session
<qwarrior> 'k
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: I don't know then
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, k thanks for trying =D
<qwarrior> hold on for a sec, let see if we can do fdisk at all
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: did you try ctrl-M
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, yea....it removed more stuff.,.
<BonBonTheJon> blazed, do it agian to get it back
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, i did....i still have no adressbar or back/forward all the ggood stuff
<qwarrior> hey ther morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> yeah?
<qwarrior> do a fdisk -l and tell me what you get
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: try running 'konqueror --profile webbrowsing' instead
<morghanphoenix> Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80000000000 bytes
<morghanphoenix> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9726 cylinders
<morghanphoenix> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<morghanphoenix> Disk /dev/hdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<qwarrior> kewl
<qwarrior> fdisk /dev/hdb
<bLaZeD> this is what my konqueror looks like now http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konqueroree9.png
<bLaZeD> its quite blank and not very usefull if i cant go back at all :/
<qwarrior> morghanphoenix, when you get inside, hit 'm' for menu and the 'p' to print out the device
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, that didt do anything...it still loaded my blank useless one
<morghanphoenix> okay, no partitiontable
<qwarrior> 'k
<morghanphoenix> gave me a message about large cylinder count
<qwarrior> you can create a new partition by selecting 'n' for new partition
<qwarrior> then you will be asked to if you want this to be a primary partition
<morghanphoenix> should I add swap to this drive to? I have plenty of ram
<qwarrior> the selection would be 'p'
<qwarrior> that's a trickey question
<morghanphoenix> I have a gig of ram and .75 gigs of swap on drive 1
<qwarrior> I know guyz that will put swap on another device, but normally I don't
<qwarrior> 1 gb of ram, what are you running ;-)
<morghanphoenix> so just one primary ext3 partition
<morghanphoenix> An old athlon made from junk parts
<qwarrior> le'ts go back for a sec, I thought we were just adding a partition to an existing system
<qwarrior> are we doing a full install?
<morghanphoenix> Nope, new 80 gig drive, want it for my home directory.
<bLaZeD> i am now noticing this when i start konqueror...like i said i followed a how-to and it didnt work so i think i may have boinked it heres the link http://pastebin.ulteo.us/132
<qwarrior> 'k, what is your present partitioning scheme now
<morghanphoenix> on the primary drive?
<qwarrior> for your system per se?
<qwarrior> root, swap, temp
<qwarrior> boot
<morghanphoenix> hda1 19189611 root, hda2 747022+ extended? I didn't add that! and hda5 746991 swap.
<morghanphoenix> what's the extended one for?
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: can you right click on where the toolbars should be
<Dr_willis> extended holds the logical.
<bLaZeD> um yea
<qwarrior> not sure, what flavor of linux are you installing?
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: you should get a toolbar menu
<morghanphoenix> I'm running kubuntu 6.06.1
<BonBonTheJon> that will let you put toolbars back
<bLaZeD> ive looked in all the options it gives me but i didnt see anything relating to adressbar or anything
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, yea it says that
<qwarrior> 'k
<morghanphoenix> It was slackware before, and debian before that
<qwarrior> kewl
<morghanphoenix> all that after win2k
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: try the location toolbar?
<morghanphoenix> ugh!
<qwarrior> 'k will get back to the basic question...
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<qwarrior> if I was just going to add this partition
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, i dont have a location toolbar
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: definitely have no idea now
<qwarrior> i would use fdisk to create a new partion
<qwarrior> it will ask you what id of 1-4, I would give it 1
<bLaZeD> could anyone do me a favor and pastebin this file. /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc
<qwarrior> then it will ask you where do you want the beginning of the partition to be
<qwarrior> I default it to the 1st block
<morghanphoenix> k
<bLaZeD> i think cuz im missing that file that its doing that
<qwarrior> now if you want your partition to be a specific size you can direct to be whatever with
<BonBonTheJon> blazed, how do i pastebin
<morghanphoenix> full drive as far as I'm concerned
<qwarrior> +30000M will create a 30gb partition
<qwarrior> kewl, then let it default to the last block
<inteliwasp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, copy all the stuff in the file then goto http://pastebin.ulteo.us/ and paste it i nthere and hit send....it will return with a link like http://pastebin.ulteo.us/123 then u give me that
<qwarrior> when it is done with the question you can use 'p' to print out you partition scheme
<qwarrior> if all looks good, use 'w' to write out your now partition table
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, 78124063+ blocks
<morghanphoenix> writing
<morghanphoenix> what's syncing disks?
<qwarrior> hold on it's a good thing
<qwarrior> your new partition scheme will not come into effect until you reboot
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25618/
<morghanphoenix> just x, or the whole thing?
<morghanphoenix> whole thing, right?
<qwarrior> just x, ?
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, excelent....if u dont mind could u also paste this one 2.... ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc   ..i deleted both....
<qwarrior> no.. a complete reboot
<qwarrior> power cycle the whole shabang
<morghanphoenix> okay, then what?
<qwarrior> is it back up?
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<qwarrior> your system, rebooted?
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25620/
<morghanphoenix> I'm on it.
<qwarrior> 'k
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, thanks SOOOOOO much.....very appreciated  =)
<ryanakca> I've got animate (ImageMagick) running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<morghanphoenix> I'll reboot and be back in a sec
<qwarrior> you'll need to format and mount the partion to your system
<morghanphoenix> brb
<qwarrior> k
<bLaZeD> BonBonTheJon, that fixed my prob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks again =D
<BonBonTheJon> blazed: glad to help
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: ok i think i figured out what i want to install, i think what i am trying to do is install a "kdm-theme"
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: yeah
<morghanphoenix> Okay, up and running again
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: can you get those to work through kcontrol?
<qwarrior> k'
<morghanphoenix> root terminal again?
<qwarrior> yeah
<morghanphoenix> k
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: there is a package called kcontrol-kdmthem or something
<morghanphoenix> This thing sped up a lot with the ram boost.
<BonBonTheJon> !kcontrol-kdmtheme
<ubotu> kcontrol-kdmtheme: a theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 220 kB
<qwarrior> you'll need to format, make a directory, then mount it
<qwarrior> ready
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<qwarrior> do another fdisk -l
<qwarrior> tell me if sdb1 comes up
<morghanphoenix> yeah, hdb1 is there
<morghanphoenix> sdb1 is my USB drive
<qwarrior> good,
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: hah, i see you cant access it through kcontrol, it needs to be run as root as kdmtheme
<inteliwasp> any know about how to utilize the gatos drivers?
<cpk2> guess i need to think a little more before i speak =x
<qwarrior> the command is mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<morghanphoenix> hdb, I'm glad I didn't copy that.
<qwarrior> sori
<morghanphoenix> that woulda been bad
<qwarrior> it wouldn't of worked
<qwarrior> ;-) ,
<morghanphoenix> all my files are in sdb1
<qwarrior> i work with a lot of scsi
<qwarrior> ahh
<morghanphoenix> done
<qwarrior> 'k
<morghanphoenix> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 37 mounts or
<morghanphoenix> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<qwarrior> let it go, its a good thing
<morghanphoenix> okay, now for mounting?
<inteliwasp> i thought it was 30 mounts...
<Dr_willis> i like to set my drives to a different # of mounts. :P
<qwarrior> good, create a directory where you want this to live
<method|> is there something i can type in the cmdline to get my current bandwidth stats?
<Dr_willis> what way not all get checked at the same time
<morghanphoenix> I want to use the whole thing as a home directory
<morghanphoenix> how do I do that?
<morghanphoenix> lots of multimedia files
<qwarrior> do you have a device already allocated to /home?
<morghanphoenix> just the home directory on hda1
<qwarrior> what is it's label, check the /etc/fstab
<qwarrior> cat /etc/fstab
<morghanphoenix> label?
<morghanphoenix> you mean mount point?
<qwarrior> yeah
<morghanphoenix>  /
<qwarrior> 'k
<morghanphoenix> Basic Kubuntu install, everything in root
<qwarrior> 'k
<james___> if a person is downloading a bit torrent, and the download rate drops to 0.0, should one start over, or just wait?
<morghanphoenix> wait
<qwarrior> I would create a directory /home
<james___> off topic, i know lol
<james___> ok ty
<morghanphoenix> , not you q, answer to james
<qwarrior> ahh
<morghanphoenix> how do I do that?
<snook353> does kubuntu have probs with touchpad speeds, like ubuntu?
<snook353> (dapper, that is)
<qwarrior> at cmdline, mkdir /home
<BonBonTheJon> snook: my touchpad works fine
<Ash-Fox> How would one extract a bunch of zip files in a directory? unzip -d *.zip ?
<morghanphoenix> how do I get to hdb?
<snook353> bonbonthejon:  i've got a toshiba sat 1405 s171
<BonBonTheJon> snook: I've got an HP Pavillion ze5700
<qwarrior> it's funny that way, we need to give a place to go to, a mount point before we mount it
<snook353> should i wait for edgy?
<Ash-Fox> morghanphoenix, sudo mkdir /mnt/blah && sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/blah && cd /mnt/blah ?
<morghanphoenix> wait, fstab doesn't show hdb
<snook353> i'm gonna have to leave breezy Sometime!
<BonBonTheJon> snook: i think there is a program to control the touchpad
<snook353> for dapper?
<qwarrior> ok, at this point, we've only creted the device, we will tell the system what the device,
<BonBonTheJon> snook: yeah
<qwarrior> and where it will live
<snook353> bonbonthejon, i tried to speed it up, but it wouldn't.  i was just talkin to someone in the ubuntu channel who has the same prob
<morghanphoenix> okay, how do I go about that?
<snook353> when i upgrade to edgy, i'll try kubuntu and ubuntu, bonbonthejon
<LeeJunFan> snook353: I wouldn't upgrade straight from breezy to edgy
<qwarrior> did you create a directory at the root level, labelled /home
<qwarrior> mkdir /home
<LeeJunFan> snook353: do dapper first, or wipe it and re-install edgy straight.
<snook353> well, yeah, but i'm talkin about an installation, yeah, like that, leejunfan, yeah, thanks
<morghanphoenix> won't that go to hda?, that drive allready has /home
<BonBonTheJon> snook: try ksynaptics, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17286
<qwarrior> ahh, ok, that's what I needed to know
<Max_-> xmule or amule?
<snook353> wow!  that looks sweet! bonbonthejon
<qwarrior> ok, instead of labelling /home, label it something else just to get the device online
<qwarrior> mkdir /mymusicstuff :-)
<snook353> thanks!  should i upgrade via ubuntu and then switch to kubuntu, or go straight to kunbutu and then upgrade?  does it matter?
<qwarrior> the forward slash indicates that this directory is at the root level
<BonBonTheJon> snook: it shouldn't matter, as far as I know
<snook353> ok, thanks for your educated opinion :)
<cpk2> i swear if kpersonalizer starts up one more time when i am starting up I am going to nuke it
<morghanphoenix> okay, made, but isn't it on hda?
<cpk2> starting up = logging in
<qwarrior> if you think of the label or mount as a direction or sign, the device will actually identified as
<qwarrior> hdb
<snook353> i'll see how it goes!
<morghanphoenix> mkdir /music
<qwarrior> leap of faith here buddy :-)
<morghanphoenix> okay
<qwarrior> kewl
<qwarrior> ok now at cmd line
<qwarrior> mount /dev/sdb1 /music
<morghanphoenix> is there a space before /music, I can't tell
<Lord_Sandman> well
<Lord_Sandman> ok
<qwarrior> mount space /dev/sdb1 space /music return
<Lord_Sandman> I'm almost done but exploding my head to change setting in this grpaurapu Xconfig file ..
<morghanphoenix> done
<qwarrior> kewl now do a mount -l
<Lord_Sandman> but at least I managed to recompile my nvidia driver for my kernel, now I must find a way to "use" it .. will be for tomorrow
<Lord_Sandman> I thank you all thoses who helped me ..
<morghanphoenix>  /dev/hdb1 on /music type ext3 (rw)
<Lord_Sandman> bye :)
<qwarrior> good for you Lord
<qwarrior> great that means your music library has been mounted to /dev/hdb1 and is read writable
<qwarrior> one last thing
<morghanphoenix> yes?
<qwarrior> you need to make this an automount so vi or use your favorite editor
<qwarrior> and add the line
<qwarrior> to /etc/fstab
<qwarrior> ahh
<qwarrior> add to /etc/fstab /dev/hdb1       /music       ext3     defaults    0 0
<morghanphoenix> hmm, kate wouldn't launch from root, got it up with sudo from my login though
<qwarrior> ya could try vi ;-)
<morghanphoenix> added, the extra spaces to line it up won't cause problems will they?
<qwarrior> na shouldn't
<morghanphoenix> okay, added the line, now save it?
<qwarrior> yup
<morghanphoenix> saved
<qwarrior> reboot when your ready
<morghanphoenix> going down
<qwarrior> a full power up and down reboot
<brydenn> anyone here know much about nvidia drivers and which one to use?
<brydenn> i have an nVidia GeForce 4 128mb DDR
<brydenn> and i just wanna make sure i'm using the right driver or even have the right one installed
<qwarrior> talk to Lord_Sandman, he just compiled one for his system
<brydenn> he's not on right now qwarrior
<qwarrior> up sori
<morghanphoenix> you still be here in 15 min q, there's something I need to do real quick
<qwarrior> who ya talkin at?
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<morghanphoenix> You.
<qwarrior> yeah, I'll be around, wouldn't leave a job unfinished ;-)
<morghanphoenix> Okay, thanks for your help.
<morghanphoenix> be back in about 15 min.
<qwarrior> 'k, no prob
<i\o> I'm trying to run adept updater and it says that another packaging system is running.. but there isn't one running!
<KDEfanboy> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<simpson> ola ...
<KDEfanboy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<i\o> thanks!
<KDEfanboy> :)
<simpson> algum brasileiro:
<KDEfanboy> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<snook353> now that i've installed the K desktop, what do i do next?
<snook353> its showing an ubuntu desktop
<tarmath> log out and then go to options and change the session for kde
<tarmath> i think
<snook353> ok
<snook353> thanks
<snook353> ok, so the k desktop is just what it should be! :D
<snook353> so i'll upgrade to dapper when i return from work
<snook353> but, what if i want to remove gnome?
<snook353> i checked synaptic, and its not there, but i can log-on to the gnome environment...?
<tarmath> hmm
<tarmath> to remove gnome i think theres a package named ubuntu-desktop
<tarmath> you installed kubuntu-desktop, right?
<snook353> ok, i'll check again.  yeah, i installed it
<tarmath> so I think it would be safe to remove ubuntu-desktop now
<snook353> it just seems mysterious how it logged me into a gnome environment
<tarmath> and for kde, use ksynatic or adept
<snook353> *how i could
<snook353> ok, thanks
<tarmath> I personally prefer adept
<snook353> everything's smooth so far!
<snook353> i'll be off work in about 4 or 5 hours, ttyl
<Hawkwind> Removing the ubuntu-desktop file will not remove Gnome at all
<snook353> Oh.
<Hawkwind> That package is nothing more than a meta package
<snook353> so what shoul di do
<snook353> oh, ok
<tarmath> Ill be in bed by then, good luck :)
<snook353> thanks
<Hawkwind> snook353: Just install KDE and have them both installed.  They can run side by side without issues
<snook353> ok, thanks hawkwind.  i'll upgrade to dapper tomorrow
<ubuntu> know this might be the wrong place, but anyone here played with fluxbuntu? was curious how it was
<snook353> gnight tarmath, thanks!
<tarmath> Hawkind: there has to be a way to uninstall it... no?
<Hawkwind> You still on Breezy I assume ?
<snook353> yeah, i am, hawkwind
<Hawkwind> sll: I haven't, but have seen many screenies and have heard the dev talk some really good stuff about it
<snook353> gotta go!  thanks
<Hawkwind> neuromancer: That was for you since you changed your nick while I was typing
<morghanphoenix> Okay q, I'm back.
<neuromancer> ack sorry, saw it yackin at me, thought i had to change nicks lol
<qwarrior> 'k'
<qwarrior> I think you should be set, do a mount -l and you should see your directory auto mountd
<morghanphoenix> yup
<qwarrior> you're goldend
<morghanphoenix> Now how do I make it home?
<qwarrior> I'm not quite sure by what you mean by that you have access to this directory, do you mean
<qwarrior> you want your login id to always use this as your home directory?
<morghanphoenix> I want hdb to be my /home directory
<qwarrior> ahh
<morghanphoenix> Everything is automatic to /home
<qwarrior> that is convention, that varies
<qwarrior> you need to place your /music directory as a default home directory
<qwarrior> ahh, that would be a kubuntu question
<morghanphoenix> Can I copy the contents of home and rename it?
<neuromancer> will kubuntu dl nvidia drivers if I do the install or does that still need to be manually done (I refer of course to the rto thee the non nv driver)
<qwarrior> you can route it, but linux won't let you copy directories per se
<qwarrior> you can move them, to this new directory
<Hawkwind> neuromancer: You will have to do it after the install, but that's a very simple thing to do
<qwarrior> but I would ask a Kubuntu person on how Kubuntu handles default home direcotires
<morghanphoenix> yeah, I was thinking move them, delete home and rename /music as /home
<morghanphoenix> Okay
<jack_> can i talk about edgy here?
<neuromancer> thought as much hawk, ive been using suse for a while and was thinking of doing a wipe of the h for the hell of it
<qwarrior> if you rename music as home you'll have to redo the /etc/fstab line as well
<qwarrior> it might just be simplier if you create a symbolic link from /home to /music
<neuromancer> why would you want to rename music to home?
<morghanphoenix> because music was a filler name for the new hdd that I want to be my /home
<morghanphoenix> allready had a /home in hda1
<neuromancer> ah..
<qwarrior> does anyone know if there is a .bashrc file in the default user home directory?
<qwarrior> hold on, I'll go look
<Dr_willis> qwarrior,  yes there should be
<qwarrior> yeah, just looked
<morghanphoenix> Okay, I can't even access the new directory
<brydenn> w00hooo i installed my nVidia driver all on my own
<brydenn> hahaha
<qwarrior> ok, we made the directory as root
<brydenn> damn thing was a pain in the ass though
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<brydenn> had to manually do it
<qwarrior> so we need to identify you to be able to use it, and I think we can use usrmod to change your home direcotyr
<qwarrior> ready
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<qwarrior> hold on, need to go to a shell real qwik
<morghanphoenix> let me rename the dir first
<morghanphoenix> music was just a filler name
<morghanphoenix> can I do that?
<qwarrior> yeah
<qwarrior> ahh
<qwarrior> at the command line, type cat /etc/passwd
<qwarrior> look for your user name, id and group,
<qwarrior> your id should be 1000
<DBO> you can just echo $UID
<DBO> that will tell you too...
<qwarrior> kewl
<DBO> and the groups command tells you what groups you are in
<morghanphoenix> should I be root to do this?
<qwarrior> don't have to be
<DBO> to do it my way you need to be yourself
<morghanphoenix> Ah, there it is
<morghanphoenix> phoenix:x:1000:1000:etc
<qwarrior> hey DBO I'm startin to phade here, do ya wanna do a shift change
<qwarrior> phoenix, 1000 kewl
<qwarrior> as root you can give access to /;music with chown 1000:1000 /music
<morghanphoenix> okay
<qwarrior> can you cd into the directory
<qwarrior> as phoenix
<morghanphoenix> yes
<qwarrior> kewl
<qwarrior> now will try the /home directory re-route
<qwarrior> hold on a bit
<morghanphoenix> okay, so it stays named music?
<qwarrior> from the man page on usermod; you should be able to re-route
<qwarrior> the home director with usermod -d /music
<morghanphoenix> huh?
<qwarrior> sori
<qwarrior> try command usermod -d /music
<morghanphoenix> from phoenix or root?
<qwarrior> as root
<qwarrior> try usermod 1000 -d /music
<qwarrior> this should tell the system that root want your to modify
<morghanphoenix> user /music does not exist
<qwarrior> the home directory of user ID 1000 (phoenix) to /music as its new home directory
<morghanphoenix> you catch that error?
<qwarrior> nope
<morghanphoenix> user /music does not exist
<qwarrior> ahh
<qwarrior> try usermod -d /music 1000
<morghanphoenix> user 1000 does not exist, try phoenix?
<qwarrior> yeah
<morghanphoenix> it didn't give me errors, checking in konqueror
<qwarrior> you might not be able to see the difference until you reboot
<morghanphoenix> okay, rebooting.
<qwarrior> since you've set new parameters for user
<phoenix_> Okay, now my desktop is gone and I have kubuntu default.
<phoenix_> God this is wierd, can't find anything
<qwarrior> is this morghan?
<phoenix_> hah, dropped my logins too
<qwarrior> ok
<qwarrior> was worried bout that, kubuntu defaults
<qwarrior> sudo su back into root
<qwarrior> and change this back to /home
<phoenix_> Argh!, no yakuake either
<qwarrior> no yakuke?
<phoenix_> No, just had to start it again, no saved session
<phoenix_> command?
<qwarrior> sudo su
<phoenix_> yeah, I'm at root
<qwarrior> kewl
<qwarrior> change the home directory back to /home
<qwarrior> command usermod -d /home phoenix
<nrdb> anyone here had experience with the Linux Media Labs cards?
<phoenix_> done
<qwarrior> I would reboot, and then figure out a different way to utilize /music
<phoenix_> okay
<qwarrior> try symbolic links
<qwarrior> but you have access and space
<phoenix_> yeah, I'll figure it out
<qwarrior> I hope I helped and not made it more complicated for ya
<phoenix_> And if I screw it all up, I can always reinstall, all my files are on the USB drive.
<qwarrior> well there ya go.
<qwarrior> but it's partitioned
<qwarrior> you just need to figure out how to easily access it.
<qwarrior> good luck, I'm goin to bed
<phoenix_> Thanks
<qwarrior> welcome
<phoenix_> rebooting, again.
<JosephRivers> I've got a jar file. How do I run it? Is "java file.jar" suppose to run it?
<larson9999> i love it when products, in this case OSs, make the claim, "the best version, yet!"  shouldn't every new version be the best yet?  if not just use the old one.
<tarmath> JosephRivers: java -h for help
<MotorCityMadMan> installing xp after kubuntu would mount to nothing more than a migraine ? what you say !
<tarmath> JosephRivers: says that you should call it this way java -jar
<bouncy> MotorCityMadMan: you'd have to probably reinstall grub
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan, same hard drive?
<JosephRivers> tarmath: I think that worked. Thanks!
<MotorCityMadMan> larson9999: yes
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan,so linux and windows are on the same harddrive and you want to reinstall xp?
<MotorCityMadMan> larson9999: no just kubuntu on HDD
<MotorCityMadMan> my kid likes xp
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan,oh, and you're dumping linux?
<MotorCityMadMan> larson9999: no no
<unix_infidel> make your kid use linux, that way you can tell if he's doing improper things and he'll the only kid in class with *nix experience on his resume :P
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan,oh, so is windows going on a different hd from linux?
<tarmath> JosephRivers: no prob man, but do try to resolve the next issues 2 minutes yourself before asking here, youll find that most times it's actually faster like that )
<MotorCityMadMan> i do have a spare HDD (slave 9GB )
<MotorCityMadMan> larson9999: it can
<MotorCityMadMan> unix_infidel: i like your thinking
<unix_infidel> MotorCityMadMan: most people do, except my mom :P
<MotorCityMadMan> lol
<highneko> Is it possible to remove tooltips in ubuntu gnome?!
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan,  i'm with unix_infidel, have him use linux.  but if you must install windows.  i'd put it on that second drive and install unhook the linux drive until after you've installed xp.
<unix_infidel> or if you have sufficient RAM you can use office 2003 in vmware.
<unix_infidel> i find  it essential when i'm on the go.  I really dont trust open office for some things.
<larson9999> it's for office?
<unix_infidel> larson9999: no, i'm just saying, there are some time sensitive requirements that require XP dependent software.
<MotorCityMadMan> RAM is low on this end / i use the slave drive as swap
<larson9999> unix_infidel, oh,  i don't even use ms office even when i'm in windows :)
<MotorCityMadMan> one thing/ i cant get my scanner working under kubuntu
<larson9999> then again, other than windows xp itself i don't use any non OSS at home at all.  at least i don't think.
<MotorCityMadMan> i tryed for a day or two / then took a brack
<larson9999> don't havea scanner
<MotorCityMadMan> HP all in one
<MotorCityMadMan> i did get my camera working today
<MotorCityMadMan> larson9999: unhook linux drive. didnt think of that. how will that help me? will grub need to be reinstalled ?
<unix_infidel> installing grub is simple.  you can do it within linux with reinstalling the system.
<MotorCityMadMan> i must be bored thinking about this
<MotorCityMadMan> the kid needs to learn linux/me thinks'
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan, i just do that out of habit.  i put windows on the slave, install it with the other drive disconnected, then have linux on the master.  there are lots of ways to do this but this method have kept me from having bootloader issues.  you will need to modify your bootloadere either way.
<larson9999> MotorCityMadMan, unless there is a real reason i'd have him use linux.  just so happens the new version of mandriva says it comes with cedaga installed if games are his hangup.  although with my son i told him to come talk to me after he's finished all the good games that run on linux.
<ubuntu> hola compas
<MotorCityMadMan> linux is the way of the future. he will need the teaching
<unix_infidel> MotorCityMadMan: just throw him in front of a shell.
<unix_infidel> tell him, this is your computer from now on.  He'll figure it out.
<MotorCityMadMan> super grub disk: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php?page=En
<nitsuj_> Hi, I added a line at the bottom of my fstab to mount a windows partition, what can I edit to make it so that I can add/remove/edit files from that partition instead of just being able to read?
<nitsuj_> ./dev/hda1 /mnt/windowsXPHome ntfs ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<MotorCityMadMan> unix_infidel: thats right this my machine. i do have a laptop i can thro his way
<nitsuj_> ^ is what I have at the end of fstab
<larson9999> yeah, he'll have a list of all the pr0n sites that support linux in no time
<Healot> seen the bsd-tux doggie scene yet?
<nitsuj_> can someone help me make my mounted windows partition writable?
<Healot> ntfs or Phat?
<nitsuj_> NFTS
<MotorCityMadMan> nitsuj_: is it FAT :
<nitsuj_> erm ntfs
<Dink> phat... lol
<nitsuj_> hehe
<Healot> then, not with the stock driver
<nitsuj_> is it a pain? :/
<Healot> you may need fuse or ntfs-3g
<nitsuj_> blah fux it
<nitsuj_> gg usb memory stick
<nitsuj_> just got kubuntu last night and im lovin it
<nitsuj_> whats some good free games you guys suggest to play in class? :)
<Chm0d> can i ask a stupid question?  do i still use sudo in kde?
<nitsuj_> yeah
<Chm0d> ty
<larson9999> Hawkwind, you there?
<noooone> hey nitsuj_, I am using kubuntu since today... I can only agree: awesome work!
<Chm0d>  in the directory ./kde/autostart what command am i creating to have beryl run?
<flaccid> how to change font in firefox that is used for menus and widgets?
<Chm0d> how do i change my resolution in kde?
<flaccid> Chm0d: kmenu > system settings > display
<Chm0d> ok got that but when i click on admin mode nothing happens
<flaccid> Chm0d: you don't get prompted for password?
<Chm0d> nope
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I am now, what's up ?
<ke> I had that problem too
<Chm0d> i got an error module display could not be loaded
<Chm0d> hmm
<Chm0d> i just installed the nvidia drivers
<flaccid> Chm0d: have you googled the error?
<Chm0d> no not yet i just read it
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> do that :
<flaccid> :)
<larson9999> Hawkwind, oh, just sent you an email asking if you were out of those 200 email accounts
<larson9999> sos
<Hawkwind> larson9999: What username do you want ?
<larson9999> jasorn
<larson9999> Hawkwind, "jasorn"
<smaggard> hi
<Hawkwind> larson9999: PM me your first and last name please and I'll set it up right now
<smaggard> whats being setup?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Done
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Email reply sent to ya
<larson9999> Hawkwind, thanks
<Chm0d> hmm seems to be a bug :)
<KrAmMeR_> can someone help me configure my sound card
<KrAmMeR_> its weird
<KrAmMeR_> it plays system sounds
<KrAmMeR_> but nothing else, no mp3's, no sound with movies
<KrAmMeR_> not sure if i need certain codecs...
<Hawkwind> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> !mp3 > KrAmMeR_
<smaggard> mp3s will need a special codec like with amarok you also need the mp3 libraries
<KrAmMeR_> k
<KrAmMeR_> can i use adept to get the libraries?
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> like do you have amarok?
<KrAmMeR_> yeh
<KrAmMeR_> its installed
<smaggard> if you got to play an mp3 it should pop up and say you need to install this to play mp3s and you will have to type in your password and it will do it automatically
<KrAmMeR_> na it doesn't do that
<KrAmMeR_> i dont get any errors
<KrAmMeR_> it just doesn't play
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR_: Follow the info that the ubotu just mentioned about mp3's.  It'll get you going in a matter of a couple minutes at the most
<smaggard> well then you must already have the mp3 stuff installed because amarok doesnt support mp3s automatically
<KrAmMeR_> ok
<KrAmMeR_> lemme take a look at it
<smaggard> click tools and then configure amarok
<smaggard> whats the output plugin?
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can mount a bin/cue ?
<D4rkly> or extract a .bin
<Healot> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<D4rkly> cool :)
<smaggard> cdemu
<Healot> mount the iso image using this syntax; mount -t  iso9660 -o ro <iso filename> <mount directory>
<D4rkly> does that also work with .bin ?
<smaggard> hes got a bin cue not an iso
<Healot> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smaggard> download cdemu it will work
<Healot> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in any distro I know
<smaggard> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<smaggard> will mount iso nrg and bin cue
<smaggard> :D
<mabreaux> where can I get w32codecs
<KrAmMeR_> i still cant get it to work
<KrAmMeR_> output plugin is set at autodetect
<mabreaux> multimedia problems with kaffeine
<tanamo> mabreaux: try mplayer's website
<KrAmMeR_> gstreamer
<KrAmMeR_> i need to get that
<KrAmMeR_> it seems
<smaggard> set your output plugin to alsa
<KrAmMeR_> ok
<smaggard> then restart amarok
<KrAmMeR_> k
<smaggard> and hit play and listen to ur music ?D
<smaggard> :D
<KrAmMeR_> lemme try
<Chm0d> anyone have the problem with the display module not being about to load?
<smaggard> nope
<Chm0d> ive googled it and it seems to be a bug but I have found no fix for it
<KrAmMeR_> nope
<KrAmMeR_> not working
<KrAmMeR_> gah
<KrAmMeR_> i dunno wut else to do
<D4rkly> i used bchunk converted from bin/cue to iso. 01.iso and 02.iso written but neither seem to be valid iso's i cant mount them
<D4rkly> mount -o loop -t iso9660 02.iso /mnt/
<KrAmMeR_> smaggard: any other ideas?
<Healot> D4rkly, did the image mounted yet?
<smaggard> hi
<KrAmMeR_> hey
<D4rkly> nope
<KrAmMeR_> still not workin smaggard
<smaggard> hmm
<D4rkly> am i able to specify a raw iso image instead of -t iso9660 ?
<smaggard> format and install windows
<KrAmMeR_> lol
<KrAmMeR_> no!
<smaggard> lol jk
<Healot> D4rkly, the 01.iso can be mounted?
<smaggard> type alsamixer
<D4rkly> nope :(
<KrAmMeR_> type?
<smaggard> in a terminal
<KrAmMeR_> ok
<KrAmMeR_> ok u want to kno my card?
<D4rkly> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2
<D4rkly> mount -o loop -t iso9660 02.iso /mnt/
<tanamo> D4rkly: what are you trying to mount? an iso image?
<D4rkly> yep but i think its a raw iso rather than a iso9660 compliant iso
<tanamo> mount -o loop isofile dir
<tanamo> have u tried removing the "-t iso9660" ?
<Chm0d> sonofa biscuit eater i have 289 updates available wtf I thought windoze was bad :)
<KrAmMeR_> darn smaggard left
<D4rkly> yeah says i need to specify a -t
<KrAmMeR_> anyone kno where he was goin with alsamixer
<tanamo> D4rkly: maybe it's corrupted or something, i just tried mounting an iso image and it works fine,
<tanamo> hmm
<Arlington> i wan
<D4rkly> yeah normally it works, its just this image
<Chm0d> anyone have that many updates after installing kubuntu?
<Arlington> i wan'tt a applet that shows me world time anyone?
<D4rkly> i think its raw instead of iso9660 but i dont know how to specify a raw iso
<Arlington> Chm0d: no usually around 30.
<Chm0d> damn i have 289
<Arlington> what versione did u install? 6.0.6 dapper?!
<Chm0d> might have something to do with install automatix
<Chm0d> yes
<Arlington> ut i installed that one to last friday... and i didn't have that much updates.
<Arlington> *but
<mark_> hey guys
<mark_> how do i issue commands to the kernel
<Chm0d> howdy mark
<Arlington>  i wan'tt a applet that shows me world time anyone?
<mark_> the command i want to issue at startup is pci=nommconf
<mark_> i probably need to make it permanent too
<Chm0d> what session you running
<Chm0d> kde?
<mark_> chmod, you should be able to tell me, after all, you make bash scripts executable
<Chm0d> LOL
<Chm0d> chm0d +x mark
<mark_> :p
<Chm0d> all i know about the start up is /.kde/autostart
<mark_> darn
<mark_> i can't seem to find any good documentation on it
<Chm0d> the command is that exactly?  pci-nommconf
<jpiccolo> anyone know what the file size limit is on the 2.6 kernel
<mark_> pci=nommconf exactly
<mark_> i just need to know where to put it
<Chm0d> hmm where does that command come from
<mark_> nvidia forums
<Chm0d> well you need to make a link from that command to /.kde/autostart
<mark_> supposed to help with a stability problem with the proprietary drivers
<Chm0d> im runnin the prop drivers
<Chm0d> i have no problems
<RawSewage> with par2, is there a command to monitor a folder
<Arlington> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mark_> im running a smp kernel tho
<Chm0d> multiprocessors?  I have amd64
<mark_> ya
<Chm0d> i am using multicore support
<mark_> anyway, all i know is i only get the instability when im running the smp kernel, and the nvidia support forums says to issue that command if [17179573.664000]  PCI: Using MMCONFIG shows up in dmesg
<Chm0d> have you checked to see the output from both cpus?
<mark_> yes, theyre running fine
<Martijn81> i have a weird problem with internet. After some amount of time, sometimes a full day, dns doesn't work anymore while other already established traffic just continues. What could this be?
<Chm0d> mm first i have heard of that mark
<mark_> i only have the stability problem when running the smp kernel and proprietary drivers at the same time
<mark_> xorg drivers make the problem go away
<Martijn81> it is buging me for months now, i really need to get this fixed
<Arlington> Martinj: can't you just tell your router to release the connection to isp and then re-establish connection?
<mark_> hmm weird problem
<Chm0d> Martijn81: you using a router?
<Arlington> via some sort of script?
<Martijn81> yes i use a router: speedthouch 716
<Chm0d> try putting static ip addy in there
<mabreaux> does anyone know if there is a speach recognition program for linux?
<Chm0d> :O
<Arlington> mabreaux: explain yourself
<Chm0d> like dragon naturally speaking
<mabreaux> a program where you talk and the program transcribes your words to text or commands.
<Martijn81> and i have to reboot to get DNS going again... it is fixed DHCP by mac on the moment, running dhclient doesn't make any changes either
<mabreaux> yes like dragon naturally speaking
<Martijn81> Arlington: yes i can do that very easily but it doesn't solve the problem
<mabreaux> any thing out there like that
<Arlington> ok. sorry then.
<Arlington> aaaah
<Arlington> dunno tough
<Martijn81> i am getting sad of the windows thing to having to reboot for something, and this it isn't even for something, it's because something isn't working right
<brydenn> who here knows much about kbfx?
<Martijn81> some weeks ago it was buging me too, but then it got working on itself again after some minutes....so i installed dnsmasq to get around that. But not even that doesn't even work anymore :(
<Martijn81> *now
<Martijn81> almost like there's hardware dying on me
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<kraut> moin
<jordan_> Anyone up for assisting a newb with sound issues?
<mabreaux> thank you for the information.
<Chm0d> anyone in here running a nvidia card?
<Admiral_Chicago> Chm0d, i am
<Chm0d> what does your direct rendering say when you do a glxinfo
<root___> anyone want to play monopoly (atlantik)?
<KDEfanboy> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KDEfanboy> !irc root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root___> ?
<root___> kdefanboy, want to play monopoly?
<KDEfanboy> root___: just checking if there's an info page about connecting to irc as root
<KDEfanboy> nah sorry. you connecting as root?
<root___> its accidentally my nickname
<root___> no
<root___> i will reconnect with differnt name
<root___> ok
<root___> damn
<Admiral_Chicago> Chm0d, i don't understand the question
<Drew> lol
<Drew> there
<Drew> anyone want to play atlantik?
<Chm0d> my berl just stopped working trying to get it working :(
<Chm0d> i think something is wrong with the xgl
<pierre_g82> hi zusammen, schon jemand wach?
<pierre_g82> bruchte mal ne kleine - oder groe hilfe
<KDEfanboy> issam: the nick isn't what I was looking at. your username says root. you could have changed that manually, but if you didn't, you may be running as root
<KDEfanboy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pierre_g82> ups, english speaking - sorry
<KDEfanboy> np
<pierre_g82> i need some help
<mabreaux> anyone work with crossover?
<KDEfanboy> that's mainly for people who only speak one a non-english language to find help
<pierre_g82> i installed yesterday kubuntu... i am totally happy as its really great... wlan detected and so on
<pierre_g82> really great
<snook353> what do i use to move from ubuntu breezy to kubuntu dapper?
<pierre_g82> but i cant change the resolution of my desktop...and i dont know why
<notech> how did you try?
<pierre_g82> who :-) ?
<notech> you
<snook353> i used synaptic, and it wanted to upgrade to ubuntu dapper, not kubuntu
<snook353> isn't there a kde package manager or upgrade
<mabreaux> adept is the kubuntu package manager, but you can use synaptic too
<mabreaux> if fact on some things you have to use synaptic
<pierre_g82> oh... i used the "settings" ... but its only showing... 640x480 - 800x600 and 1024x768 even if i try to change to 1024x768... its always 640x800
<snook353> so, when i upgrade, it says i'm upgrading to ubuntu, not kubuntu
<flaccid_> how to change font in firefox that is used for menus and widgets?
<notech> pierre_g82: verified the xorg.conf matches that setting?
<mabreaux> same os just differnet window manager
<snook353> ok, ...
<pierre_g82> can i show you somehow my xorg.conf?
<snook353> can i completely leave gnome?  without full-installing kubuntu from a cd?
<notech> pierre_g82:  could put on a pastebin, there's one in the channel topic.
<snook353> i was hoping it would work out that way
<pierre_g82> great - wait for a while
<snook353> i'll figure it out later
<pierre_g82> here, please take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25640/
<pierre_g82> something wrong with that xorg.conf !?
<notech> pierre_g82: looks right
<pierre_g82> hm...
<pierre_g82> so the problem is bigger...
<pierre_g82> that resolution is not acceptable my eyes are aching :-)
<notech> for kicks you could try changing that Modes lines to, Virtual 1024 768
<pierre_g82> ?
<pierre_g82> that means?
<notech> pierre_g82: i closed that pastebin, but try changing Modes "1024x768" "800x600" to, Virtual 1024 768
<Blacken> Is it possible to make Synaptic (and debconf) look for a KDE/QT frontend instead of going to a dialog box as soon as its search for GNOME fails?
<pierre_g82> ups now i have been signed off....
<pierre_g82> did someone answered to my resolution problem :-) ?
<notech> pierre_g82: did you see what i said?
<pierre_g82> i think i missed it
<notech> pierre_g82: i closed that pastebin, but try changing Modes "1024x768" "800x600" to, Virtual 1024 768
<flaccid_> so nobody knows how to change font in firefox
<pierre_g82> ok i will try that... do i need to make a complete restart ?
<notech> pierre_g82: only of X
<pierre_g82> how :-) ?
<Blacken> flaccid_: i can't remember offhand, but why not go look in the manual?
<Blacken> flaccid_: I know it's in there.
<notech> pierre_g82: i'm not on kubuntu but think ctrl+alt+backspace should work in kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, check the "desktop option"
<pierre_g82> i try . thanks... i ll get backk to you
<Admiral_Chicago> there is one for GNOME, KDE or any desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> or try adept manager
<Admiral_Chicago> bed time for me
<Blacken> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not seeing it. And adept blows hard. Anyway, thanks.
<flaccid_> Blacken: which manual?
<Blacken> flaccid_: The Firefox one on the site?
<flaccid_> Blacken: changing the font in firefox does not change it for the widgets
<Blacken> flaccid_: Oh, I misunderstood. I came in halfway through. If you want widget font changes, you have to change your widget set.
<flaccid_> Blacken: so firefox is gtk?
<Blacken> flaccid_: It shows up as being rendered by the GTK->QT doohickey, so I think it has to be.
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, top by the search bar
<flaccid_> hmm so how to change?
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm in bed in a sec so ttul
<hussam> does edgy kernel support hibernate?
<pierre__> puh... that didnt work well, x was not starting
<Admiral_Chicago> hussam, yes
<hussam> Admiral_Chicago, even on desktops?
<MistaED> a friend of mine can't get it to function on his laptop though, hibernate
<pierre__> :-((
<hussam> brb
<gazou> bonjour jaimerai savoir si quelqu'un a deja parler avec greenlynx?
<Admiral_Chicago> !fr > gazou
<Admiral_Chicago> gazou, je ne sait pas si on a parle avec lui
<munuel> moin
<pierre__> noone who can help me ... i still cant change the resolution of my kubunut
<Admiral_Chicago> pierre__, did you try the forums?
<Admiral_Chicago> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<gazou> ok meri
<Aganel> Hello! Can you tell me, where can i find DVD iso of Kubuntu 6.06(.1) for i386 for downloading? Those from kubuntu.org are not available from here.
<pierre__> Aganel - where are you
<Aganel> I'm from Russia
<pierre__> maybe you can try a proxy server to download... or your check www.isohunt.com...
<flaccid_> Blacken: how to change the font?
<Blacken> flaccid_: I don't know.
<flaccid_> hehe
<KDEfanboy> Aganel: you tried all 3 (USA, UK, Ireland) links? and the torrent?
<flaccid_> ask for a new government?
<pierre__> someone knows how to import my old outlook pst file to evolution?
<pierre__> woaaaa so dead this channel... too bad
<pierreth> how can i import an cd audio in amarok?
<pierreth> hello pierre
<pierre__> hi pierre
<pierreth> you have a nice name
<pierre__> you too
<pierre__> best name i ever heared
<pierreth> are you from France?
<pierre__> nope oyu?
<flaccid_> lol
<flaccid_> 2 x pierre
<pierreth> no, i am from montreal
<pierre__> me - i am from germany, living in china
<pierreth> you must be the only pierre there
<pierre__> yes i guess so
<pierre__> in montreal i bet, also not so many pierres around
<pierre__> what linux distro are you using
<pierreth> montreal is very french, there is a lot of pierre, and many Pierre Thibault
<pierre__> oh . i didnt know :-)
<Aganel> KDEfanboy: i can't acsess torrent, but i tried all other links
<Aganel> *access
<pierreth> in Qubec i met a guy named Pierre Thibault just like me
<pierre__> thats crazy
<pierre__> pierreth - what distro are you using?
<pierreth> Pierre Thibault? Yes. Hi! I'm Pierre Thibault
<pierreth> kubuntu
<pierre__> loooooooooooooooool
<pierreth> it is a kubuntu forum
<pierre__> guess what
<pierre__> :-)
<pierre__> yeah sure i am jokeing
<KDEfanboy> Aganel: try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<pierreth> what?
<pierre__> i cant change me resolution,... and i cant import my old outlook emails in evolution :-(I
<pierreth> i cannot change my resolution either
<pierreth> i guess it is a kubuntu bug
<pierre__> shit
<pierreth> too bad Kubuntu is not working out of the box like MacOS
<pierre__> thats not good for my eyes :-)
<pierreth> you have a bad resolution?
<pierre__> but i am deeply impressed by the great hardware detection .. even wlan was from the start on running
<pierre__> 640...
<pierre__> its not good
<pierreth> what do you need?
<pierre__> 1024x768 at least
<pierreth> do you have an lcd?
<pierre__> notebook
<pierre__> i always used 1024x768 in windows... so i like to use same now
<pierreth> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pierreth> then reboot
<pierreth> it should generate a proper file
<pierre__> i will try... and get back
<pierreth> ok, I will wait...
<pierre__> ah so i can configure with that command.. i see
<pierre__> but i dont know what stupid hardware is in that machine :-)
<pierreth> the script should detect it
<gpkumaran_> p
<pierre__> hm oes not... i need to choose
<pierreth> what do you see?
<pierre__> now this one :-( http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2003/06/023-outlook/
<pierre__> ah nope
<pierre__> wrong copy
<pierreth> I have not been initiated to the german culture
<kumsy> pierreth: help needed regarding downloading updates (fetching updates in adept)
<pierre__> now he sai...dbdriver.. "config" is locked by another process
<pierreth> quit any installer
<Aganel> When i try link from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/, i get the same error :(
<KDEfanboy> what error?
<pierreth> kumsy: what can I do for you
<pierre__> pierreth - nothing started as far i can see
<pierreth> otherwise, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aganel> Disconnect immedialy after begining downloading
<Aganel> *immediately
<KDEfanboy> Aganel: you can download other distro iso's and torrents ok?
<pierre__> pierreth - thats too difficult.. before nothing was starting anymore when i tried to work with the xorg.conf file
<pierreth> you have to put the right values
<Aganel> KDEfanboy, yes, suse linux DVD download was started successfully and now 50% complete. Torrent i can't use.
<pierreth> I was once in trouble like you, and editing this file was the solution
<pierreth> can you send me the file?
<icefox> qt 4.2 is released http://www.trolltech.com/developer/downloads/qt/x11
<kumsy> pierreth: i`m now fetching updates over my dial-up connection. but its unstable. will the download resume after i reconnect
<KDEfanboy> Aganel: :( they work for me. you could try the CD version on the Russian mirror at least
<pierreth> kumsy: are you using ftp?
<kumsy> pierreth: no my adept updater is downloading it
<pierreth> kumsy: I don't you can
<Ranma2265> Hi to all
<robin> Hi guys! Does anybody know why I cannot unlock session??? When I was typing my password nothing happend
<Aganel> KDEfanboy: i already have CD version :) Now i need some programs to install, but it is very expencive for me to download them directly from the internet (at home).
<pierreth> kumsy: you must get a better connection
<kumsy> pierreth: sorry, i dont get you
<Aganel> *expensive
<Ranma2265> I upgraded to kde 3.5.4 recently and I have a problem, unmounted hard disks are not showed in the desktop, is there any way to solve this??????
<pierreth> kumsy: you said you have an unstable dialup connection
<pierreth> kumsy: I think this is the problem
<kumsy> pierreth: i have no other option except dial-up or GPRS in my  place
<Ranma2265> we are poor kusmy ;-)
<Ranma2265> kumsy
<KDEfanboy> Aganel: ah, well, you can download the .deb packages you need from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and burn those
<Aganel> KDEfanboy: anyway, thanks for help. Users of russian-speaking IRC and jabber conferences kept silent when i asked them for help.
<Aganel> I'll ask my friends to try to download this iso for me, maybe they will be more successfull.
<pierreth> kumsy: check your cables
<pierreth> kumsy: I am sorry, I cannot do any better
<pierreth> good night
<KDEfanboy> Aganel: ok
<robin> Hi guys! Does anybody know why I cannot unlock session???
<pierre_> hmmm
<zorglu_> robin: move the mouse or hit the keyboard, it will ask for your passwd, then give it to it
<pierre_> i guess 1024x768 is the highest i can get :-(
<robin> but it doesn't work
<robin> I've tried to type my password but nothing
<zorglu_> what doesnt work ?
<zorglu_> describe what happen preciselly
<pierre_> pierreth - left already?
<pierreth> pierre_: ?
<morghanphoenix> suggested program for converting lots of MP3s to ogg?
<robin> wrong passwd
<pierreth> pierre_: is it working?
<zorglu_> robin: sorry i dont have enougth information to help you
<pierre_> i guess 1024x768 is the highest i can get :-(
<Ranma2265> can you login from bash?
<robin> but if i'm going to login everything is ok
<pierre_> thats still too small :-)
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: there is a tool for that provided in ubuntu, let me find it
<morghanphoenix> what're you using if 1024x768 is your max?
<pierreth> pierre_: can you send me the file?
<pierre_> xorg.conf you mean?
<pierre_> morgan - what you mean?
<morghanphoenix> no, hardware
<pierreth> pierre_: yes
<pierre_> ok wait me
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59 <- the soundconverter they are talking about
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: 'sudo apt-get install soundconverter' to install it
<morghanphoenix> I have display setting so big that all the little words look like squigly lines on the screen and my video card is seven years old.
<pierre_> xorg.conf ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25641/
<pierre_> morgan... i have a noteboook... and the chip should be via or sis...
<morghanphoenix> Ah
<morghanphoenix> notebooks
<pierre_> :-) thats a problem?
<morghanphoenix> lots of those top out at 1024x768
<zorglu_> pierre_: try "lshw" to have an idea of the hardware of your box
<morghanphoenix> especially if it's a few years old
<hastesaver> morghanphoenix, there's a package called "soundconverter"... see if it does what you want
<morghanphoenix> thanks, I'll check it out when my updates are finished
<morghanphoenix> fresh install, it'll be a while
<pierreth> sorry, i must go
<morghanphoenix> I managed to screw it all up a while ago while I was trying to make hdb my /home
<morghanphoenix> When I finally figured it out it was so easy I was kicking myself for being stupid
<pierre_> that should be my grafikcard... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25642/
<pierre_> zorglu - thanks for the hint :-)
<pierre_> as far i can see ... i will not reach more than 1024-768
<morghanphoenix> Is there a way to resize existing partitions?
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: qparted does it
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<morghanphoenix> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<ironfroggy> is there an easy way to break up a large audio file containing multiple tracks into the individual tracks?
<morghanphoenix> I love that little bot
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: have you tried audacity ? it is able to do it
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: manually or automatically? its almost an hour with nearly 20 tracks.
<pierre_> hihi - no chance? or you all still looking to that file?
<hastesaver> ironfroggy, manually. You can probably visually find where the tracks end, and place markers there; then you can split it up
<ironfroggy> that sounds good. thanks.
<pierre_> pierreth :-)
<pierre_> still here?
<ironfroggy> although its an interesting thing. everything else i have per-track, but this one album i have in one long ogg, yet i dont really mind. i never listen to the first track without wanting to listen to the rest. anything else i prefer a completely random playlist.
<ironfroggy> im just splitting it up for a more accurate collection in amarok.
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, btw, I think that K3b should burn .wma files fine... I'm not at home right now, or I would have tried...
<pierre_> :-( noone help?
<|lostbyte|> Anyone here having problem with firefox ?
<Melchiorre> |lostbyte|: what sort of problem?
<|lostbyte|> its taking up somuch memory and sometimes crashes..
<Melchiorre> yeah, I've noticed the memory leaks, but it hasn't crashed....
<|lostbyte|> Do yo uuse some theme on it. ?
<Melchiorre> no, unless you count the crystal icons as a theme...
<Melchiorre> I also have a fair few extensions installed...
<|lostbyte|> me too
<|lostbyte|> but they were ok a month back.
<|lostbyte|> i never chnaged anything since
<Melchiorre> are you trying to view websites with multimedia content built in?  I find I get unstable when trying to view websites that use 'flash' or have embedded video...
<_buz> is there a way to have a kde app running as root use my own kwallet?
<_buz> specifically kvpnc
<zorglu_> "kdesu yourappsname" doesnt work ?
<octan> kwallet suxz bigtime
<octan> its the most anoying app for kde
<Melchiorre> octan: why?
<_buz> i love kwallet
<octan> coz its a bullshit app.. it like . remeber my password,, then you open app.. like kopete,, pls enter your password
<octan> stupid app-
<octan> or too smart
<octan> :P
<zorglu_> octan: it is called a single signin apps
<Melchiorre> oh
<zorglu_> aka you give 1 password and it remember all the other apps
<Melchiorre> I don't have a password on it....
<Melchiorre> thast why I like it :)
<zorglu_> apps= password for other apps
<zorglu_> it may appears ridiculous if you have only one password, because it is made to handle many
<zorglu_> konqueror store all your password in kwallet, thus no need to remember those
<octan> i like to remember my passwords myself :P
<octan> and type em in too :P
<zorglu_> well some people dont like to remember all their password :)
<octan> hehe i hope they forget ther user password :P
<_4strO`> or some people have many many passwords :p
<octan> can anyone help buil my network ?
<method|> the reason why kwallet is redundant to me is because i only use one password for everything anyway
<BuZzY> where is the control panel?
<BuZzY> i cant find mine!!!
<zorglu_> BuZzY: 'kmenu -> system settings'
<octan> i have 3 nic's in the server.. eth0 is for lan eth1 is for lan eth2 is for internet,. i tryed assiging both eth1 and eth1 an ip and set thouse ips as gateway for the lans' funniest thing was that.. i was not able to ping my server but only the lan's lan1 ping lan2 ok,, and vs.. but not server to lan's or vs
<octan> any ideas why?
<daurn|afk> ok
<daurn|afk> how can you burn wmas?
<daurn|afk> theres gotta be a way
<BuZzY> zorglu_, tnx but i can't find the bootloader section!!
<BuZzY> people please can you tell me where can i edit my bootloader settings? is there a Graohic interface or i can only edit it by shell?
<zorglu_> th eonly way i know is to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BuZzY> ok
<BuZzY> tnx
<CroX> Is there any way to quickly minimize all windows?
<BuZzY> show desktop button
<zorglu_> CroX: there is panel applet for that called 'show desktop'
<CroX> Alright, thanks
<CroX> Must have missed that somehow..
<daurn|afk> hello?
<peterpiper> hello
<CroX> Another thing about the taskbar.. Somehow I've managed to move it right, so there's a gap between it and the applets to the left. I've also managed to remove the handle which I used to drag it to the right. How can I restore this?
<Melchiorre> CroX: alt+ctrl+D works as well
<daurn|afk> how can you burn wmas?
<CroX> Melchiorre: Nice, thanks
<Melchiorre> CroX: right click on an empty section of panel and click "unlock panel"
<CroX> Melchiorre: It's not locked
<Melchiorre> hmmm
<CroX> Melchiorre: I somehow removed only the handle for the taskbar
<BuZzY> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<CroX> !taskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> CroX: if you arent attached to any of your kde settings you can rename .kde, that will reset everything
<Melchiorre> CroX, can you move around other bars? like the system tray and clock?
<CroX> cpk2: I'll try that as a last resort then. You need to restart X for that?
<Melchiorre> CroX: you just need to log out and in again
<CroX> Melchiorre: Nope. Removed some applets and added some. It was when I accidently moved an applet left of the taskbar that it was moved.
<cpk2> CroX: remember that all your kde apps settings are also in .kde too though
<CroX> cpk2: Oww
<wedgeV> how do i get ssh-agent to work for my whole X session?
<Melchiorre> CroX: have you tried adding another taskbar applet and removing the other one?
<Melchiorre> !ssh-agent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-agent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CroX> Melchiorre: Yes
<CroX> Melchiorre: Oh well, I'll figure it out. Lunchtime now so.. Thanks for the help.
<Melchiorre> np
<daurn|afk> HELLO
<Melchiorre> daurn|afk: hello
<raveesh> hey everyone
<raveesh> i have some trouble here
<raveesh> i installed gnome on my kubuntu
<BuZzY> how can i convert wav files into mp3's ????
<raveesh> and i dont know how to switch between desktops
<raveesh> BuZzY: www.mp3-converter.com/linux/index.htm
<zorglu_> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<zorglu_> BuZzY: soundconverter will do it
<raveesh> man anybody knows how to switch desktops
<BuZzY> zorglu_,  is it good? which is the best converter?
<zorglu_> it is the one advised for kubuntu
<zorglu_> raveesh: click on the 'pager' in the panel, the small stuff with 4 square in it
<zorglu_> raveesh: or use the keyboard shortcut, i think it is ctrl-f1 ctrl-f2 by default
<zorglu_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> for a general introduction of how to handle all the audio/video file formats
<cpk2> guys I have a problem with kpersonalizer
<cpk2> it needs to die
<cpk2> anyone?
<cpk2> please i am serious kpersonalizer thinks its the first time I am logging into to kde everytime i log in
<zorglu_> describe your problem
<zorglu_> do you want to kill kpersonalizer apps ?
<cpk2> i dont want kpersonalizer to bother me ever again
<cpk2> if I even see kpersonalizer in a forum again after i fix this it will be too soon
<zorglu_> sorry i dont understand your problem
<cpk2> zorglu_: if you run kpersonalizer that is what happens to me everytime I log into kde
<zorglu_> what = ?
<zorglu_> what is the issue you meet ?
<cpk2> zorglu_: thats the issue!
<zorglu_> ok :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: run kpersonalizer right now
<cpk2> zorglu_: and tell me it wouldnt aggravate you if that happened everytime you logged in
<zorglu_> i cant it is not installed on my box
<cpk2> eh?
<cpk2> zorglu_: possible victory!
<cpk2> i will be back
<zorglu_> cool :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: the fix I found worked
<zorglu_> nice
<cpk2> and if I ever see kpersonalizer start again I will have to do something very drastic
<gsasha> Need help: kmail stopped sending messages, I can't get it to do that again :(
<josh_> whats up people? what program(s) would i need to stream my music... like winamp shoutcast in windows...
<hyper> hello, someone knows a script that let's me add files recursivley to the desktop-background wallpaper slide show?
<cpk2> josh_: amarok might, it has a radio stream thing
<zorglu_> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in any distro I know
<josh_> rgr
<mkoebele> hi
<cpk2> josh_: wait, do you want to send or recieve?
<zorglu_> josh_: there is a tool for that, in http://www.icecast.org
<mkoebele> I just installed the latest kubuntu
<josh_> send and recieve on another computer
<josh_> my comp would be host... work computer would be client
<mkoebele> now I'm trying to build an initrd, however mkinitrd is missing
<mkoebele> apt-cache search mkinitrd doesn't find anything...
<cpk2> josh_: ahh, then i dont think amarok will do that =P
<josh_> yeah i didn't see anything in amarok about streaming music
<josh_> but im not used to amarok yet so i could have missed something
<zorglu_> mkoebele: install universe/multiverse repository it is there
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk2> josh_: amarok can recieve streamed music but i dont think it will broadcast
<mkoebele> zorglu_: thanks!
<cpk2> the streaming stuff in amarok is in the playlists section
<zorglu_> xmms-liveice - XMMS plugin that sends your audio to a shoutcast server
<zorglu_> josh_: this may be of interest for you
<josh_> oh that would be sweet!
<josh_> thank you very much :)
<slow_motion> how to activate file transfer on kopete 4 exaple icq??????????????????
<zorglu_> trying to figure out how to use krename :)
<morghanphoenix> Okay, got that working right again.
<morghanphoenix> I hate fresh installs, all my cool little toys, gone!
<dragonfire1> GM
<zorglu_> maouaou i think krename should be much easier to use :)
<zorglu_> ok krename is way too hard to use :)
* zorglu_ put krename close to sysguard in the basket, gui should be revamped before being usable by non expert
<zorglu_> and i go rename my 100file by hand :)
<zorglu_> AHA i found the thing :)
<nicolnx_>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu2) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<nicolnx_> any suggestions?
<zorglu_> need more info
<buz_> krename is a truly ingenious app
<buz_> one of the nice little things that makes me enjoy working withkde
<zorglu_> i guess, but i had to read like 15 page of doc before having it rename my files
<buz_> seems quite obvious what it does to me
<zorglu_> so i dont trust it enougth to rename my fields :)
<buz_> never read a single phrase of doccs
<zorglu_> you are lucky :)
<buzzy-> people is it normal that i have no root user??? (also root pwd!!)
<zorglu_> yes it is normal
<buz_> you DO have a root user
<buzzy-> zorglu_, why we haven't for default?
<buzzy-> buz_,  i haven't set any pwd!!
<buz_> sudo passwd and you can set a pw
<zorglu_> yep buz_ is correct, my statement was a oversimplification
<zorglu_> ubuntu takes the stance of avoiding using root except when required
<buzzy-> zorglu_,  buz_  so we have root without passworD? what should we do?
<zorglu_> it helps beginers not to do mistakes
<buz_> not care?
<buz_> set a pw?
<buzzy-> when it's required root access what pwsd have i to use?
<zorglu_> you could use sudo/kdesu
<zorglu_> or set a root password, as pointed out buz_
<buzzy-> you set a pwd?
<zorglu_> the first is the 'prefered way'
<bele> buzzy-: it's quite well explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/root-and-sudo.html
<zorglu_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jack_> how to run a programs when exit the session?
<abionnnn> does anyone know how to get DRI working on an X700? (latest drivers, Kubuntu dapper)
<nicolnx_> from what kind of session?
<nicolnx_> ~/.bash_logout ?
<jack_> nicolnx_: i exit to kdm
<buzzy-> !blocnum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blocnum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicolnx_> Perhaps you
<nicolnx_> should try to call the shell with the "--login" argument (in the
<nicolnx_> appropriate .kdelnk file).
<raveesh> hi!
<raveesh> any one knows why my monitor is acting so wierd
<raveesh> it is not allowing me to change the screen resolution
<raveesh> it is set to 640*480
<abionnnn> raveesh, do you have an X700?
<raveesh> what is that
<abionnnn> videocard
<raveesh> i am a newbie
<raveesh> no
<abionnnn> ah, n/m then :P
<abionnnn> brb
<raveesh> when i go to the display settings
<raveesh> it gives some error
<buzzy-> people how can i set that my num loc (block num) swithces on, on start up? (i refer to numeric pad on the right side of keyboard)
<nicolnx_> use kcontrol -> keyboard settings
<zorglu_> buzzy-: try with setleds
<zorglu_> or keyboard setting :)
<zorglu_> which is likely better :)
<buzzy-> done
<buzzy-> ;)
<slow_motion> how to install a tar.bz2 file its kopete 0.12
<slow_motion> i have uncompressed it
<BuzZy> pls suggest me a mp3 converter!!!
<zorglu_> it is available as .deb, should should get it from there
<BuzZy> the best one!!
<zorglu_> BuzZy: already answered 3time this morning
<zorglu_> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<nicolnx_> : slow_motion cd koptete-0.12; ./configure ; make ; make install
<slow_motion> ./configure work but make & make install doesnt work
<zorglu_> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/ <- for the .deb
<flaccid_> sudo apt-get install kopete ?
<Riddell> zorglu_: backports is better
<flaccid_> slow_motion: you need make. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zorglu_> Riddell: noted
<nicolnx_> : slow_motion what kind of error?
<slow_motion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25648/
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: then try again
<slow_motion> ok one momen
<slow_motion> t
<BuzZy> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: but sudo apt-get install kopete is a better way
<BuzZy> people how can i install Grip that requires gnome?
<BuzZy> i havent gnome
<BuzZy> and don t want to install
<BuzZy> so i cant use grip?
<slow_motion> but i can't transfere files on kopete
<jharrisonwk> greetings
<BuzZy> nicolnx_,  zorglu_ ?
<jharrisonwk> is there a kubuntu ppc channel?
<zorglu_> BuzZy: ?
<jharrisonwk> or do I need to ask here?
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: if you're sitting behind firewall, you probably couldn't
<zorglu_> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<BuzZy> zorglu_, can i run a gnome based program opn kde?
<BuzZy> *opn = on
<zorglu_> BuzZy: yes
<jharrisonwk> zorglu_: yes I know that already
<slow_motion> i haven't install any firewall
<BuzZy> zorglu_, how can i?
<zorglu_> jharrisonwk: good :) i was just checking the bot didnt contains usefull info about it
<zorglu_> jharrisonwk: i guess this is the proper place then
<jharrisonwk> zorglu_: true
<jharrisonwk> I just need to know how to boot from the cd on a ibook
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: it doesn't matter if you or your correspondent uses 'grey' ip
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: 192.168.x.y for example
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: or 10.x.y.z
<slow_motion> can you help me to activate file transfer on kopete
<slow_motion> what i have to do
<Acidic32> im trying to run adept but it says another process is using it
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: do you see any errors when trying to transfer some files?
<Acidic32> but nothing else is running
<Melchiorre> jharrisonwk: does this help? http://www.fif3.com/howto/archives/001983.html
<slow_motion> it isn't availible
<jharrisonwk> Melchiorre: it may
<jharrisonwk> Melchiorre: I will try it in a minute
<Melchiorre> cool
<BuzZy> is it better to use adept or apt-get ??
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: you can transfer files only if you can establish peer-to-peer connection with anoher side
<nicolnx_> BuzZy: apt-get is much faster
<BuzZy> u say?
<BuzZy> but what is the best at all?
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: otherwise, no way to do it, only e-mail ;(
<nicolnx_> BuzZy: no difference - both are frontends to same dpkg
<zorglu_> BuzZy: there are no best here, just different purpose. adept is easier to search, and apt-get is more direct
<uros1234> hello
<nicolnx_> BuzZy: I'm happy to use dselect ;)
<nicolnx_> BuzZy: with same result
<uros1234> is it possible to get some help about kubuntu here?
<CVirus> uros1234: I guess thats the only thing you could get here
<zorglu_> uros1234: yep it is the place for it :)
<uros1234> ok :)
<uros1234> need some help with sound and java
<uros1234> but soun is more important for now
<Acidic32> how comes adept is saying that something else is using the database
<uros1234> sound*
<Acidic32> nothing else is running!
<Melchiorre> uros1234: ok, what's the problem with sound?
<nicolnx_> uros1234: are sure that this problem is kubintu specific?
<uros1234> I have via 82cxxx chip set
<nicolnx_> Acidic32: seems that you have another instance of adept running
<uros1234> and alsa doesn't work
<Acidic32> no i havent
<nicolnx_> Acidic32:  do sudo killall -KILL adept for sure
<slow_motion> @ <nicolnx_> on windows i used icq without problems and send files. since a half year i used kubuntu and can't send files with kopete (icq)
<Acidic32> yeap done that
<Acidic32> still wont let me
<zorglu_> !adept fix crash
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<zorglu_> some command close to that :)
<Acidic32> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<zorglu_>  !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<zorglu_> this one :)
<zorglu_> i was not that far :)
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: and you got no error messages at all??
<uros1234> Melchiorre: i don't get any sound. maybe there is something with config. but I'm new at linux scene so I don't know what i should do
<slow_motion> yo
<slow_motion> on icq
<uros1234> nicolnx_: no it's not Kubuntu specific, also Ubuntu and debian dont work
<nicolnx_> uros1234: try to increase pcm volume
<Acidic31> !adept
<slow_motion> on windows was a lot of errors that i can't remove
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nicolnx_> slow_motion: but do you have some error messages from kopete when trying to transfer file?
<Acidic31> !fix adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uros1234> nicolnx_: cant do that, because driver seems to be unavailable or borken or not detected
<Acidic31> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<Acidic31> !adept fix
<Acidic31> mm
<nicolnx_> uros1234: can you show lspci info about you soundcard?
<nicolnx_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Acidic31> ahh
<Acidic31> !adept crash-fix
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<Acidic31> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Melchiorre> !via sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uros1234> nicolnx_: 0000:00:0c.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)
<nicolnx_> uros1234: try to sudo modprobe snd_via82xx
<uros1234> nicolnx_: what should this command return? nothing happend
<nicolnx_> uros1234: seems good. try to use mixer again
<nicolnx_> uros1234: try sudo alsamixer
<uros1234> current no mixer seems to be available
<uros1234> no mixer at all
<nicolnx_> uros1234: even with sudo alsamixer?
<zorglu_> lsmod and dmesg to see what happended to the modprobe ?
<uros1234> i got some dos type pic
<nicolnx_> uros1234: do you see some gauges there?
<uros1234> yes i have
<nicolnx_> uros1234: try to increase master volume
<nicolnx_> uros1234: with "up" button
<uros1234> and i can set them
<nicolnx_> uros1234: set on maximum
<nicolnx_> uros1234: all of them
<nicolnx_> uros1234: if you can, seems that there is a permissions problem
<nicolnx_> uros1234: you need to include your user into group 'audio'
<nicolnx_> uros1234: sudo usermod -G audio -a <username> then relogin
<markeib> how do i get my machine to start kdm instead of gdm?
<uros1234> all gauge are off
<nicolnx_> uros1234: you need to put them on
<uros1234> how i can swich them on
<Tm_T> markeib: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" should ask about it
<nicolnx_> uros1234: using "up" button
<nicolnx_> uros1234: on your keyboard
<markeib> ok thx ill tyry
<uros1234> i have done that
<nicolnx_> uros1234: also show me output of cat /etc/group | grep audio
<uros1234> but under Item: i get Master [off]  for exp.
<markeib> and how do i configure kdm?
<nicolnx_> uros1234: press 'm" button to unmute master channel
<uros1234> bash: /etc/group: Permission denied
<nicolnx_> uros1234: sudo cat /etc/group | grep audio of course ;)
<uros1234> audio:x:29:urosb
* sF|Xemanth burns with k3b edgy beta alternate i386.iso
<nicolnx_> uros1234: is urosb the name under which you are logged in now?
<Dink> Has anyone installed dvdrip on edgy ??? Im getting conflict errors... looking for video-dvdrip <= 0.50.10-0.0
<uros1234> yes
<Dr-Doud> salut salut
<nicolnx_> uros1234: so, unmuting the master channel should help you
<Dink> how did you bypass the video-dvdrip part ?
<Dr-Doud> hello there
<Dr-Doud> need help on setuping my ubuntu for sending mail
<nicolnx_> having some broken packages on edgy after installing xgl. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25653/ please help!
<uros1234> how do i do it in kde?
<nicolnx_> uros1234: control panel -> sound system :: have the sound system enabled?
<uros1234> i have it enabled
<chris_> Hello!
<chris_> Hey, can I delete files in /var/cache/apt/archives ? The .deb files are taking up huge amounts of space...
<uros1234> but i still don't get the mixer
<nicolnx_> uros1234: try to run kmix from console
<nicolnx_> chris_: yes, rou can
<uros1234> how?
<nicolnx_> uros1234: run konsole
<nicolnx_> uros1234: an type kmix there
<uros1234> done
<nicolnx_> uros1234: still have no mixer?
<uros1234> still can't get any mixer to choose from
<nicolnx_> uros1234: and no error messages ?
<uros1234> correct
<chris_> Is it reasonable to use Synaptic to add packages?  I don't see them in the KDE menus (I recently switched to kubuntu).
<chris_> Should I use another tool?
<malix> hi did someone has noted this bug on Firefox? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33840
<malix> or can help me to fix it
<nicolnx_> chris_: no, you shouldn't. just try to relogin to kde
<chris_> nicolnx_: I'm confused.  KDE is running fine, but I want to install some packages.
<nicolnx_> chris_: so, what's the problem? use dselect or aptitude or adept or synaptic as well
<chris_> nicolnx_: Just curious if there's a recommended one, and in particular, one that sets up the KDE main menu to have the new app.
<chris_> When I used Synaptic under ubuntu, it added the new app to the ubuntu menu tree.
<chris_> just curious :-)
<nicolnx_> chris_: it doesn't depend on package manager, only on installed package.
<nicolnx_> chris_: sometimes logout and login helps to see main menu entries ;)
<chris_> Thanks!
<TFrog> morning all
<markeib> is it really that dangerous to delete some things from my ntfs disk?
<nicolnx_> TFrog: morning... I have 16:45 on my clocks ;)
<TFrog> oh so sorry.  afternoon or evening for those in europe and the far east
<nicolnx_> markeib: don't think so - ntfs driver aren't market as dangerous in kernel for now
<TFrog> nicolnx, have you been reading anything about dreamscape?
<nicolnx_> TFrog: dreamscape? hmm... is it some 3DS Max stuff?
<TFrog> actually no nicolnx_.  it's a method being discussed on how to get all the hardware drivers talking under one roof so to speak.
<TFrog> and yes it's for linux
<TFrog> company called dreamscape is trying to do for linux what Bill Gates and Microsoft did for Windows
<tareq_> hi
<tareq_> any body here wanna chat
<markeib> yes
<markeib> if you can tell me how to only display icons in my external taskbar!
<nicolnx_> TFrog: seems to be nice, but without hardware vendors support it is some kind of time wasting IMHO
<markeib> good, now he's gone. anybody else?
<uros1234> nicolnx_: I?ve restarted computer and I still can't get kmix to work on kde
<Dr-Doud> does anyone know a little about SMTP server?
<flaz> yes
<snook353> i upgraded from ubuntu breezy to kubuntu LTS.  how do i remove gnome?
<Dr-Doud> I need to send mails
<Dr-Doud> I'm under my work network
<nicolnx_> uros1234: hmm... it's hard to determine your problem... ;(
<flaz> do you have a mailserver
<Dr-Doud> for sure
<Dr-Doud> under my Windows 2000 PC I got a setup with the Exchange server
<flaz> uh.exchange?
<Dr-Doud> yeah I know
<uros1234> nicolnx_: maybe I should reinstall kubuntu
<Dr-Doud> I thought this one will need a kind of valid NT account, no?
<snook353> i guess i have to remove each gnome thing in synaptic
<nicolnx_> uros1234: you can try as a last argument
<flaz> sure you need a valid domain account
<Dr-Doud> snook353: I did that, yep. It's working
<snook353> ok, thanks dr-doud !
<snook353> this is a pleasure.  ubuntu lts gave me misery on my laptop
<Dr-Doud> the weird thing is my PC is connected to the network. I can do SAMBA, I can surf on the web, etc. I cannot send mails?!
<Dr-Doud> snook353: you're welcome
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: you should use an smtp server of your isp
<uros1234> nicolnx_: thanx for now
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: isp ?
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: how can I identify a SMTP server?
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: in your kmail settings
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: or whatever mail program you use
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: well I was trying with (simple) mail command line but
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: I don't think that using mail command for email is a best choice on desktop ;)
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: try kmail instead
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: Ok let's try with kmail
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: local, POP3, IMAP, IMAP (disconnected), maildir?
<SuperSub> does anyone know where i can find an invetory managment system for ubuntu????
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: it is your incoming mail setting
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: I'm using POP3, but it depends on your mail server
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: exchange!!!
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: Microsoft Exchange
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: try imap
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: tried --> unsuccessfull
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: "Cannot connect to exchange server"
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: pop3 with same result?
<kakkl> OMFG http://www.nanoy.org/se.php?id=65 got defaced LOL
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: same
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: let me think...
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: Error Msg : The server (Exchange I guess) has returned : 5.7.4 Unrecognized authentication type
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: good, I'll ask friends, wait for a while
<Dr-Doud> nicolnx_: ok
<nicolnx_> Dr-Doud: what are your settings on "extras" tab into pop3 account settings?
<[niceday] > Dr-Doud: which authentication type did you use ? like PLAIN, LOGIN ...
<[niceday] > Dr-Doud: you can check the types that your server is supporting with the button on "extra" tab
<linux_> hi people
<mini_gamer1896> hello
<Dr-Doud> [niceday] : When I press the button "check what the server can do" it returns "Cannot connect to the server"
<[niceday] > Dr-Doud: did you check your server address ? but IMHO it'll be rather difficult to connecte an Exchange via POP3 or IMAP4. you should ask your sysadmin
<[niceday] > connect
<Dr-Doud> [niceday] : Oh yes I will
<Dr-Doud> [niceday] : Apparently there is a Danish company that develops a MAPI connector (GPL) to Exchange
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<kompressor> poseidon are you there
<pierre_g> hello
<kompressor> poseidon come in please!
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<pierre_g> i still cant change the resolution on my laptop and kubuntu
<hyper> hello abattoir :)
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<hyper> abattoir: trying now to figure out how to setup an ftp server :)
<abattoir> hyper: heh :P
<hyper> abattoir: in windows it was easy :)
<abattoir> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<abattoir> hyper: ^^^^ ;)
<hyper> abattoir: well, I have proftpd installed but  I still need to configure... on windows WarFTP has such a nice graphical configuration....
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys what is the command to add beryl-manager to /.kde/Autostart?
<Dr-Doud> ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart
<nicolnx_> [BTF] Chm0d: use drug'n'drop
<Dr-Doud> or use drag'n'drop :)
<pierre_g> i still cant change the resolution of my laptop and kubuntu... anyone who can help a little?
<[BTF] Chm0d> well fudge nut i forgot the tilde thats what was wrong
<bill__> Newbie questio..... sorry.  I have a ATI Radeon 9500 with dual head.  How do I make both screens work?  I've been to the system settings, display section, but no luck.
<zorglu_> !xinerama
<zorglu_> and make you got the dri working before trying the multi screen
<zorglu_> glxinfo | grep rendered to know if you got the dri working
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Did you speak to Seveas ?  I believe he has added you as an editor to the bot
<ehsan> hey ppl, how can i get hardware drivers for my notebook, it is a VAIO FS and the sony itself doesnot provide me with the drivers for linux,
<chx> is there a 'top' panel applet?
<chx> given the name , it's hard to google for one
<bill__> Ok, so when I grep glxinfo for rend I get
<bill__> firefox
<bill__> direct rendering: No
<bill__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bill__> ignore that firefox line.  :-)
<bill__> Hmmm, so how do I get the DRI working?
<m`kay> hi leute, was mache ich denn, wenn adept abgestrzt ist und ich jetzt gesagt kriege, dass ich nicht mehr rein kann, weil irgendein prozess die datenbank belegt?
<tomaz> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<tomaz> u.u
<m`kay> oh, sry... adept is crashed and i open it new, but changes will not take effect, because a ?process? is blocking this
<tomaz> lock for a file named .lock inside the adept folder
<tomaz> and delete it =)
<tomaz> and you can try the command line
<m`kay> tomaz really??
<mindspin> m`kay: !de
<tomaz> apt-cache search programm name
<mindspin> !de
<tomaz> apt-get install programm name
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tomaz> so, it's !de and not !gr. o.o
<tomaz> o thougth !gr will be Germany =P
<mindspin> or ps -aux | grep adept
<mindspin> and kill that process
<m`kay> thx guys, i will try it
<m`kay> tomaz right, del the lockfile... great thx to you and mindspin *g*
<soulrider> does anyone know why i cant rename a folder? no file sin it are being used and im running as root tooo
<trappist> soulrider: why does it tell you?
<soulrider> could not be renamed lol
<trappist> soulrider: do it on the command line
<soulrider> i tried to do it
<soulrider> and i get
<soulrider> Bareword "Dominio" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<soulrider> folder is called Dominio, i want it to be dominio
<soulrider> i used
<soulrider> rename Dominio dominio
<trappist> soulrider: mv, not rename
<mindspin> mv Domino domino
<soulrider> :O
<tomaz> u.u'
<soulrider> why mv?
<soulrider> mv: cannot move `Dominio' to `dominio': File exists
<mindspin> rename is a DOS afaik
<soulrider> =/
<trappist> mindspin: rename is also a perl script
<trappist> soulrider: is this on a windows filesystem? like fat32?
<mindspin> therefore the error with "strict"
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> good question
<soulrider> dunno =/
<soulrider> its my pen drive
<trappist> soulrider: then it's fat32, which is case-insensitive, so you can't just change the case of a letter in the filename
<soulrider> damn
<trappist> soulrider: what you CAN do
<mindspin> call it dominio 1
<mindspin> and then dominio
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> iw as thinking of that
<trappist> exactly
<soulrider> i had no idea i ahd ot use mv
<soulrider> dman, i hate case insensitive stuff! :P
<soulrider> i got used to case sensitive and i cant go back lol
<UKF^vortex> hi
<soulrider> no wonder eclipse couldnt rename them either
<UKF^vortex> I have a problem with php5
<soulrider> thanks a lot for hte help!!
<tomaz> hum
<tomaz> pen drives are fat32?
<UKF^vortex> Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_start()  - any idea how to fix this ?
<tomaz> flash memory is fat? o.O"
<trappist> tomaz: by default, yeah
<tomaz> UKF: this is php?
<tomaz> if so, /join ##php
<arcasa> Boobs.
<Tm_T> arcasa: you're sure?
<arcasa> Very.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@host86-130-72-154.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<highneko> What's the resize window keyboard shortcut?
<tomaz> it depends on the app
<Tm_T> Hawkwind: aah I thought I have never seen this guy
<tomaz> for fullscreen could bg F, F11, or Ctrl+ F
<Hawkwind> Tm_T: He got kicked yesterday for causing quite an uproar in here
<highneko> Kinda like how ctrl is for moving windows.
<Tm_T> highneko: I see
<highneko> Err Alt*
<tristanmike> Hi, my KNotify crashes all the time, is there way I can fix this ?
<Tm_T> Hawkwind: roger
<bill__> Still looking for help with dual head support.  I did a sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, and now when I do a glxinfo | grep rend i get
<bill__> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bill__> direct rendering: No
<bill__>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<bill__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bones78> I'm having problems accessing the forums I keep getting this message.  Any ideas please?
<bill__> need to know how to turn on DRI
<bones78> Fatal error: Direct instantiation of vB_Postbit class prohibited. Use the vB_Postbit_Factory class. in /includes/class_postbit.php on line 239
<inam> hi all... im looking for a "ubuntu... linux for human beings" image to put in my blog's side bar... anyone any ideas ?
<bill__> do I just put a load "dri" in my xorg.conf file?
<Blacken> inam: http://www.ubuntu.com has a bunch of images, I think.
<Saw^> Is it a "right way" to install new version of ubuntu by just changing revision name to apt's sources.list and doing dist-upgrade?
<tomaz> dont know
<tomaz> i always format my partition where kubuntu is installed
<tomaz> i think that's safer o.o
<tomaz> (but my ~ directory remains untouched)
<MDCore> guys.. how do I enable file sharing ?
<Saw^> tomaz: I've always updated debian by just changing revision names to sources.list, seems like working with ubuntu too (debian based). I guess I'll try that install cd for curiosity
<tomaz> it works with ubuntu
<tomaz> and with debian
<tomaz> but, i don't kwnow if it will remove all dead and unused files
<tomaz> so, i format and do a fresh install
<tomaz> =)
<tomaz> MDCore, what do you mean by file sharing? you mean over the internet with a p2p protocol or over the network?
<Saw^> Well it would be good to do that, but it's pretty much work there... probably been over a year when I reinstalled fully (changed to ubuntu then)
<MDCore> tomaz: over the network.
<MDCore> I go to the file menu option in konq -> folder properties -> sharing
<MDCore> but it's all greyed out.
<MDCore> I even tried kdesu konq but it's still greyed out.
<zorglu_> MDCore: there is a applet called filed sharing, i think it is related, it shares the file thru a http server, which is accessible to everybody
<MDCore> zorglu_: ok. Let me look at that. I'm more thinking SMB sharing.. that's what I presumed the sharing component did.
<ypsila> good evening
<zorglu_> MDCore: if you are firewall/natted, some port opening may be involved to actually be reachable
<MDCore> yeah, there's Share and Sharing
<MDCore> zorglu_: thanks. Don't think that'll be a problem
<zorglu_> MDCore: not thing which is related to the applet imtalking to
<MDCore> :)
<zorglu_> ok :)
<zorglu_> MDCore: for smb, there is kmenu -> system setting -> sharing which handle smb
<MDCore> zorglu_: cool, went there, but it's greyed out, despite logging in as admin... am I missing some package?
<regis_> salut
<zorglu_> MDCore: you need to go in 'administrator mode'. on my install i got issue with that for reasons unknown to me
<ypsila> bon soir
<zorglu_> MDCore: so i use 'kdesu kcontrol'
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<regis_> je suis novice dans ubuntu et toi
<ypsila> auf nach #kubuntu-de fr die deutsche version ;-)
<zorglu_> "allez sur" :)
<regis_> au revoir
<Blacken> Good, quick image editors along the level of Microsoft Paint...any suggestions?
<tomaz> yeh
<ypsila> mais regis a du compris :-)
<tomaz> kolourpaint
<tomaz> it's almost the same as ms paint
<tomaz> ;)
<Blacken> Cool. I'm just ripping a chunk out of a screenshot, so I don't want to install the hideosity of GIMP.
<zorglu_> tomaz: i never tried kolourpaint, is it easier than krita ?
<Blacken> Thanks.
<tomaz> it is like paint
<tomaz> you dont have filters and layers
<zorglu_> ok cool :)
<Blacken> Good.
<tomaz> you only need gimp or krita if you are a serious image manipulator
<tomaz> i need to use Inkscape and Gimp (krita still does not suit my needs)
<tomaz> because i work with fancy graphics.
<tomaz> but, i have an example of what you could do with kolourpaint
<ypsila> tomaz: but for most ppl gimp has to much features
<tomaz> wanna see?
<tomaz> yeh
<tomaz> that's true
* ypsila wants to see
<kyaneos> hello
<ypsila> good evening
<ypsila> tomaz:  you are from brazil?
<tomaz> there should be a easy and lightway to do some thinks like change the darkness of the picture than with gimp or krita
<tomaz> yes
<tomaz> i'm from Salvador
<ypsila> nice
<tomaz> http://www.flogao.com.br/tumaix/foto/09/11054373 -> this is just an happy example of my work with Kolourpaint
<ypsila> tomaz:  ppl should be able to take photos :-) then they wouldn't need any progs to do that for tehem
<tomaz> http://www.flogao.com.br/tumaix/foto/022/46909022 -> and this is using Gimp and Inkscape.
<ypsila> tomaz: looks like a real painting, although I prefer a brush
<tomaz> it's too hard for ppl to learn how to take photos. i always get some photos like... COMPLETELY DARK on the front and with LOTS of Ligth on the back. the main reason of the photo, like the statue or the ppl, are in the shadow, and a tree is on the light, or a bulding.
<tomaz> i don't know how to control a brush >_<
<tomaz> i just can only use a box to draw =D
<ypsila> tomaz: I know, we used to have mini-labs, but since that nothing changed with digi-cams
<ypsila> tomaz: everbody tries to do at his best
<tomaz> yeh, but they just don't know how =/
<tomaz> i learn how to photograph the hard way
<ypsila> tomaz: we spend quite a lot of time to tell them, but like they do not read manuals, the do not listen
<tomaz> stealed my brother digi cam and start taking pictures =D
<Saw^> tomaz: btw, it seems like they do the same thing to sources.list with sed now that I read the instructions...
<tomaz> hum?
<tomaz> didin't get it. (not native english speaker)
<tomaz> i'm almost downloading the Edgy Eft beta to try it
<Saw^> tomaz: they say in the webpage that one way to do upgrading, is to change the revision name with editor or sed in the sources.list and then use apt-get
<tomaz> ah =)
<tomaz> it will update with no problems
<tomaz> i'm sure of this
<tomaz> but i don't know if they will remove the files that are no longer used,
<tomaz> for example, they will install kernel 2.6.17, it will delete the 2.6.15?
<tomaz> or will place it somewhere else so i can try the 2.6.15 when i wish to?
<MDCore> tomaz: it keeps older kernels
<MDCore> tomaz: you get the option of choosing them at boot time
<tomaz> yes
<tomaz> so, because of this
<tomaz> i do a fresh install
<tomaz> my ~ is in another partition and my /downloads too
<trappist> tomaz: you can uninstall the old kernels.  it just doesn't happen automatically.
<tomaz> i will need to uninstall lots and lots of programs
<tomaz> that i compiled by hand
<tomaz> or used a .deb to install
<tomaz> a fresh install for me is simpler.
<excitatory> does anyone know where to obtain a binary or compile the latest aotuv oggenc?
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory, the latest what?
<ypsila> Ogg Vorbis Encoder 1.1 - MP3 Encoder Software - [MPeX.net] 
<morghanphoenix> Any suggestions for a cheap, but still good video card that works well with Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> morghanphoenix: some nvidia perhaps?
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: video = tv? hauppauge
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Nvidia FX5200 you can get for $30 - $40 all day long
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<morghanphoenix> I have an ati rage 128 at the moment, it's just not working out.
<morghanphoenix> 7 years old is a little out of date.
<Tm_T> I have fx5700
<tomaz> Hawkwind, if I say to you that here in brazil we pay +- US$ 200 for this board, do you will belive me?
<Tm_T> pretty good, even for gaming and shouldn't be expensive anymore :p
<Hawkwind> tomaz: I would believe you.  I know things are expensive there
* ypsila understands video - grafikkarte
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, thats my card, the one Hawkwind suggested
<Admiral_Chicago> works great and can handle XGL
<tomaz> u.u , i'm out of video card because it's cheaper to buy an Wii on canada just a 1024 RAM in brazil.
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: i have a unusual ATI in my laptop, the proprietary driver is not supporting it but dri.sourceforge.net does
<morghanphoenix> hmm, that's my biggest problem, it's got 16megs of ram, but x pitches a fit whenever I tell it it has vram.
* ypsila downgraded to nvidia mx/mx400 to get xgl work
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: it's considered to be the best version of the ogg vorbis encoder.. the xiph vorbis team generally accept all of this guys patches and merges them into the official.  they've been very behind though, and his latest work almost completely removes audible artifacts at q4-6.  it's been out for months and months now, and both frustrating that the vorbis team doesn't catch up, and/or the fact that ubuntu doesn't have a packa
<excitatory> h.
<tomaz> hum
<tomaz> there are Oggplayers like the ipod?
<zorglu_> tomaz: about the higher price of the hardware for you, to buy thru the internet and mailed to you is not an option ?
<tomaz> nope, the import tax is about 60% of the original price, plus the sending charge
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory, perhaps you could help maintain the package, packages.ubuntu.org has a lot of information about that
<zorglu_> tomaz: i know there are, but i dont get the names tho
<zorglu_> tomaz: wow uncool
<Admiral_Chicago> you may want to compile from source or convert or somethin
<tomaz> yup, very uncool
<morghanphoenix> wait, ipod like mp3 players that play ogg?
<tomaz> i will buy my new box when i'm on vancouver. u.u
<Admiral_Chicago> PM me if you need more help, I have class now
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: i would love to, however, if i can't even compile this, idk how much help i would be.  but i think when i figure it out, i will take you up on that.
<tomaz> mogra, i'm not a native english speaker, unclarity on my speech is expected
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: yep he meant that
<ypsila> tomaz: I do understand you :-)
<excitatory> tomaz: no worries, most native english speakers cannot even articulate a complete sentence, let alone express an idea through words in a clear manner..
<ypsila> excitatory: :-D true
<excitatory> tomaz: believe me, i live in the states :D
<ypsila> excitatory: how can you stand that? ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory, or find me in #ubuntu-chicago
<excitatory> tomaz, morghanphoenix, also, if you install rockbox (3rd party, open source firmware) the ipod can play ogg, flac, wavpack, mp3, aac, etc, etc..)
<Admiral_Chicago> that team is good and can help you out
<ypsila> Admiral_Chicago: I didn' know, that kubuntu has own departments over there, as a european I thought "over there" everbody loves xp
<excitatory> ypsila: well, there are many reasons for me to voluntarily stay here, and many involuntary reasons for why i am still here.  it's all the same wherever you go..just preference really.
<Admiral_Chicago> ypsila, when did I say ovre there?
<morghanphoenix> XP is the devil!
<Admiral_Chicago> class!
<ypsila> Admiral_Chicago: for me "the states" are over there :-)
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: xp is worse
<morghanphoenix> Is it just me, or is each new microsoft product getting buggier and buggier?
<morghanphoenix> I did allright with 98se
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: i actually live in milwaukee..
<morghanphoenix> woah, rockbox supports 4th gens
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: I did allright with everything and I started from the ground (DOS), but after almost 20 years of updating and never kept promises I fear vista
<morghanphoenix> My nieghbor tested vista
<ypsila> especially as I already know, that the next generation of dau's will buy it
<brian_> Anyone have boson installed? I need help getting the music files to play?? game work fine but no music
<morghanphoenix> you could hear her throwing stuff around the room in the middle of the night
<excitatory> morghanphoenix: well, that tends to happen when the software, in this case an OS, is getting ever more complex while continually being built upon a poor base with a terrible software model..
<ypsila> morghanphoenix:  due to vista?
<frojnd> is there any tutorial how to download and install 32bit frefox on 64bit processor and how to install java and others plug-ins for it ? (please help)
<frojnd> KUBUNTU
<frojnd> not UBUNTU
<morghanphoenix> X/K/Ubuntu!
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<frojnd> don't get it
<morghanphoenix> due to vista
<excitatory> frojnd: there are a few howtos on ubuntuforums.org
<twstokes> You think the next Windows OS will be completely rebuilt from the ground up?
<morghanphoenix> Kubuntu with gnome and xfce installed
<excitatory> twstokes: well, vista is not.. and who knows about the next one.
<twstokes> It's quite sad. Spaghetti code and all.
<morghanphoenix> I hope there isn't a next one
<ypsila> morghanphoenix:  there will be a next one, that is sure
<twstokes> I really couldn't find anything in Vista that excited me.
* ypsila has got enough of that
<arunkale> hey people
<twstokes> Nothing new or innovative. Just some eye candy that XGL already creams.
<zorglu_> frojnd: still got trouble adapting the instructions ? what is the issue ?
<ypsila> hi you
<morghanphoenix> What about IE7?
<excitatory> twstokes: perhaps because it's more of a service pack than a new os release?
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: who needs that?
<morghanphoenix> They finally added something!
<twstokes> I don't know, bust Vista almost looks like another ME release
<arunkale> fonts are displaying umm.. weird in flash for me.. as in, when i view the site in windows, the font displays as arial, and in linux it shows as times new roman
<twstokes> Just layering new things over old code
<morghanphoenix> Not that opera doesn't allready do it better
<twstokes> And we all know how great ME turned out
<trappist> arunkale: try installing msttcorefonts
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, that's how I got linux
<zorglu_> ALL: kubuntu is glad you like it, but lets not enter in a war about which os is best on this channel. you may discuss it on #kubuntu-offtopic tho
<twstokes> IE7 is interesting, I used it a little in Vista. I liked the RSS reader.
<arunkale> trappist: i have arial, etc.. installed
<arunkale> i mean i copied those fonts from my windows cd to the fonts folder on ubuntu
<morghanphoenix> What browser do you normaly use?
<trappist> arunkale: iirc there's also a fix for some flash font issues on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<arunkale> websites show properly.. this problem is just with flash
<arunkale> firefox
<trappist> arunkale: doing that doesn't install the font
<arunkale> it doesn't
<arunkale> ?
* ypsila loves opera
<arunkale> well, i can view pages with arial properly
<arunkale> i installed them from the font installer in 'system settings'
<trappist> well that's different :)
<morghanphoenix> I love my Opera, and I'm converting my friends.
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: so do we :-)
<trappist> <-- not an opera fan
<morghanphoenix> I installed it on my girlfriends windows computer and switched the icon for the IE one.
* ypsila tries to convert to whatever that is NOT ie
<trappist> I don't like how it chooses which tab to focus when I close a tab, I don't like that I can't install extentions for things like adblock, etc.
<morghanphoenix> After the initial freak out, she really likes it.
<root> hi
<frojnd> zorglu_: be back in 20min thx for asking
<zorglu_> ok
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: that's exactly what I did, and there was no freak-out, plus the chat-function - that convinced me
<tomaz> hum, nice
<twstokes> There's a chat function in Opera?
<tomaz> i will buy an ipod on vancouver too
<tomaz> to listen to OGG
<tomaz> y//
<ypsila> twstokes: jepp
<excitatory> morghanphoenix: i wouldn't do that.. then she's associating that icon with web browsing.. just explain to her what and why she should use this.  you're only going to confuse her.. especially when she's at a friends house or on a public terminal.. idk.
<skreet> Or you could teach her how to use a computer, imho
<ypsila> excitatory: what would you do then?
<skreet> maybe not act like she's useless
<ypsila> skreet: nice answer
<excitatory> exactly
<morghanphoenix> She knows, that was just to trick her into starting it up.
<morghanphoenix> She doesn't like change
<skreet> morghanphoenix: who does :)
<arunkale> I have gsfonts and gsfonts-x11 installed as well
<twstokes> I like change for the better
<morghanphoenix> I do.
<excitatory> well, she shouldn't be allowed to live in this world.. constants are changing
<excitatory> ;)
<skreet> I enjoy Adept
<twstokes> I like Adept also
<skreet> I find it excellent
<ypsila> twstokes: never looked for the chat-option?
<arunkale> btw, looks like edgy is going to be out in a couple weeks
<twstokes> Never used Opera before actually
<ypsila> adept is nice
<morghanphoenix> I've changed distros fout times this month
<skreet> I can't wait for a useable beta of KDE 4.0.0
<twstokes> Final release for Edgy?
* ypsila is happy to have no xp anymore
<excitatory> twstokes: oct 26, i believe..
<twstokes> Holy moly I had no clue this soon
<skreet> Cmon' XP is nice.
<morghanphoenix> And if you used it a long time ago and hated it, use it again, it's better now.
<twstokes> That's great
<skreet> Getting my RC1-Vista trial!
<skreet> 4.7 gb later.
<twstokes> I downloaded it a few weeks but didn't install it (Vista RC1)
<twstokes> *ago
<arunkale> Yeah, final release
<skreet> I need to backup this laptop first
<ypsila> skreet: but beware, when having xp on the same box
<skreet> ypsila: Doing an upgrade with an image of the drive within arms reach
<skreet> :)
<twstokes> I use Ghost and love it
<twstokes> It's one of the few things I go into Windows for
<skreet> Ever use Acronis software?
<twstokes> Nope, only heard of it
<skreet> It's pretty decent
<ypsila> skreet:  that is a very good idea, a friend of mine tested vista and his xp was burnt
<skreet> I like the Samba and FTP fileshare access.
<excitatory> skreet: give them time, the kde team doesn't want to jump ahead of themselves and release too early.  look at firefox.. 2.0 was suppose to have major changes and improvements, but now it's shaping up to be more of a point release since users are so eager to have it... (among other reasons)
<skreet> excitatory: I know :(
<skreet> but i'd be happy with a broken beta, it looks so sexy
<excitatory> development takes time.. and resources are short.  feel free to contribute :D
<zorglu_> ok you guys dont feel like getting on topic :)
<skreet> Not much of a developer, I'm afraid
<skreet> Topic?
<skreet> Kubuntu
<arunkale> man this is weird
<skreet> It runs KDE :)
<arunkale> arial displays as times new roman
<skreet> Duh.
<ypsila> topic? what is that?
<skreet> ..or something.
<arunkale> would this have anything to do with the default font or whatever
<morghanphoenix> I use my girlfriend's computer to reencode MP3s, still haven't been able to find anything in linux where I tell it to do 40 gigs of mp3s, go to sleep and wake up to them being done.
* ypsila is allergic against times roman
<skreet> morghanphoenix: I still hate reencoding mp3s
<skreet> morghanphoenix: Or more importantly Ogg-> as my car stereo has mp3 capability
<excitatory> zorglu_: agreed, it isn't a bad idea to be on topic.. but i think considering there's no one in here that's being ignored with their questions, is it really so bad to go off on a few tangents?
<morghanphoenix> I have lots of them at 320 bitrate
<skreet> I was using Monkey's Audio for a while
<skreet> but I need to find a car that supports it :)
<arunkale> ypsila: so am i
<morghanphoenix> Only have 80 gigs on the drive and 40 on the pod
<arunkale> does anyone have a google analytics account here
<excitatory> skreet: good luck.  cars will support ogg and flac before monkeys
<zorglu_> excitatory: i understand your point. but we may considere as well that talking all over about offtopic may scare people from asking
<skreet> excitatory: Maybe. FLAC would be fine.
<zorglu_> excitatory: just saying the arguement tho, i dont feel the urge to enforce people to keep ontopic :)
<excitatory> zorglu_: fair enough
<ypsila> was eine scheiss berflssige diskussion
<morghanphoenix> People saying rtfm scares people off of asking, haven't heard that much here.
<excitatory> morghanphoenix: agreed.  i think if you're going to tell someone to rtfm, you should link them to it.
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: I would be very very happy if my ppl would even know google
<morghanphoenix> Last time someone told me that it was in #slackware and I had the manual in front of me.
<MDCore> Hey all.. I can't get my wife's windows machine to see my machine via SMB. HTTP works fine, but no smb :P
* ypsila thinks that linux has so many programs an plugins and features it is not very realistic to find s.o. to use exactly the same things
<morghanphoenix> Took me forever to figure out how to mount an entire drive as /home, when I finally did it was so simple I felt like a complete idiot.
<ypsila> :-D
<twstokes> How are you trying to access SMB with the Windows machine?
<ypsila> MDCore: we worked on that problem between suse and kubuntu for almost one week
<MDCore> ypsila: ah.. so does kubuntu have problems being friendly on the network ?
<nuxil_> !MPICH2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MPICH2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypsila> MDCore: no, not at all, the problem is in front of the monitor
<MDCore> Ah.. so.. any ideas how to solve the problem ?
<ypsila> MDCore: do get any errors?
<morghanphoenix> replace the faulty peripheral?
<MDCore> nope. I'm not 100% sure I've set things up correctly
<MDCore> smb-wise anyway.
<MDCore> the kubuntu friendly sharing does nothing for me
<MDCore> always greyed out
<ypsila> MDCore: post it to the pastebin
<zorglu_> MDCore: try to become administrator by clicking on the button, or launch 'kdesu kcontrol'
<MDCore> zorglu_: done and done
<MDCore> zorg: still greyed out. Dunno why.
<zorglu_> MDCore: the second fix the 'all grayed out' here
<MDCore> zorglu_: ah. didn't for me :(
<zorglu_> hmm dunno then ...
<MDCore> kdesu kcontrol -> admin pass -> File sharing -> {grayed out }
<morghanphoenix> How do I connect to a windows computer on my network?
<morghanphoenix> I have ssh server on mine and win scp there so it can connect to me.
<azzco> how do I update my kernel (is it even possible)?
<Hawkwind> azzco: If there is a newer one in the repos, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update it for you
<excitatory> azzco: what's wrong with it?  and what version are you currently using?  (uname -a)
<soulrider> anyone know a good DVD copy program like Elby CloneDVD for windows ?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: k9copy
<skreet> speaking of k9copy... what's a good kde/qt ftp client
<Hawkwind> skreet: kftpgrabber, kbear, and several others
<MDCore> but none good :P
<skreet> heh
<skreet> im sure they'll work
<morghanphoenix> Why do DVDs continue to copy when they've allready finished the chapter they were set to copy?
<morghanphoenix> I'm using thoggen
<excitatory> skreet: even konqueror works well
<azzco> excitatory:  this line should explain some :) "Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386"
<tomaz> i use Konqueror for FTP
<excitatory> skreet: kasablanca as well
<tomaz> i used kasablanca, Gftp and konqueror
<skreet> checking out kbear
<tomaz> but no one is good as Filezilla
<tomaz> =/
<azzco> I'm trying to install compiz aiglx but I need to install that package
<tomaz> there's a linux port of filezilla?
<excitatory> azzco: maybe because that package doesn't exist.
<azzco> yeah... but I also noticed that I'm supposed to be running a 686 kernel as I have apentium 4...
<morghanphoenix> How about a good DVD ripper?
<excitatory> tomaz: no, but there's a firefox plugin that works nicely, fireftp
<tomaz> i dont have FF installed. just konqueror and opera here
<zorglu_> MDCore: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html <- i just found that, i dunno if it helps
<tomaz> cuz i got some memory problems with FF, it consumes too much ram
<tomaz> so i will stick with Konqueror for now.
<excitatory> azzco: well, remove linux-image-386 and install linux-image-686  simple as that.
<azzco> thx excitatory I'm installing now ;)
<excitatory> tomaz: yea, but that's mostly from the customization that the debian devs do that we as ubuntu users inherit..
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know a good dvd ripping program?
<excitatory> tomaz: it seems to be doing fine on my machine as of a few weeks ago.
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: To burn movies you mean ?
<morghanphoenix> to put them on my hard drive
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Ummm, insert the DVD, mount it if it needs to, copy the files to your harddrive.  I don't think there is such things as a DVD ripping program.  Not that I know of anyways
<morghanphoenix> I have thoggen installed, converts them to ogg, but it has problems sometimes.
<Hawkwind> Converts a DVD to ogg ???
<excitatory> azzco: depending on your video drivers and/or codecs you use, you may and probably need to install linux-restricted-modules-686 as well.
<morghanphoenix> I'll be copying a dvd and it will keep copying after it's finished.
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<Hawkwind> That isn't the way things are done
<excitatory> Hawkwind: probably talking about theora and ogg.. video/audio respectively
<morghanphoenix> They play in kaffiene just fine, if they copy right that is.
<angel> que es esto?
<soulrider> angel
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<morghanphoenix> I woke up this morning to find king arthur 7 hours into a copy, for a 139 min movie.
<soulrider> does anyone know a program i can use to import outlook contacts from windows to here ?
<morghanphoenix> Doesn't kontact support them?
<morghanphoenix> vcards, right?
<zorglu_> soulrider: thunderbird does it i think
<soulrider> ahh ok
<soulrider> its for my dad actually
<soulrider> is it easy to use ?
<zorglu_> thunderbird ? yep quite
<soulrider> i use Opera
<soulrider> ahh ok
<soulrider> i convinced himt o use linux :P
<soulrider> he was tired of windows
<soulrider> popping a window every 2 secs saying his win was a pirate copy
<soulrider> :P
<morghanphoenix> XP?
<soulrider> yea
<morghanphoenix> I hate that
<soulrider> Xtra poopy
<Homer> does it really do that
<zorglu_> he could use firefox on window to avoid this, tho :) i dunno if it is good to tell him tho :)
<Homer> oh IE tells you?
<morghanphoenix> I added a hard drive and extra cd-rom to my gfs xp and I had to call microsoft because it thought I put the hard drive in a new computer.
<zorglu_> Homer: yep, just a web advertizement and ie doing bad handling for it
* Blacken loves having a legitimate corporate key for just that reason, morghanphoenix.
<windshear> windows told me to update my system - so i installed kubuntu...
<Homer> lol
<MotorCityMadMan> Uptime: 15 hours and 56 minutes
<morghanphoenix> I have an ME key, and 2k never gave me problems with a cracked key.
* Blacken finally got tired of Windows DYING IN A FIRE whenever the roommate used his computer.
<morghanphoenix> Just XP
<morghanphoenix> And I had the damn key for XP
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: That's because they rightfully don't like pirating their software. Ghasp.
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys how can I roll back the os to a previous state??
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: LOL, this is true. That happens plenty.
<Homer> I love how hotmail tells you to "upgrade" to Internet Explorer 5 or higher
<arunkale> yay my fonts work in flash now
<morghanphoenix> It wasn't pirated
<Blacken> [BTF] Chm0d: What do you mean, exactly?
<soulrider> its not IE, its an actual widnows popup LOL and hes using Opera
<morghanphoenix> My 2k was pirated, never a problem.
* Blacken doesn't pirate. Bad, bad mojo involved.
<[BTF] Chm0d> well i have installed all this beryl and xgl shit and it doesn't work so I would love to roll back to where it wasn't even installed
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, supposed to lock up after a month
<Homer> really?
<steff> hi. is it posible to monitor what a remote user is doing on my machine when he is operating through ssh?
<nuxil_> [BTF] Chm0d lol
<morghanphoenix> I don't look at it as stealing, I owned me, lost the disk, they gave me shit aboput getting another one so I installed my friends 2k.
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: That's nice. It's still theft. You didn't buy 2K.
<arunkale> oh crap on some sites it still shows times new roman
<morghanphoenix> I bought thier product, they just wouldn't let me use the one I paid for.
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: No, you bought a license to use their product.
<[BTF] Chm0d> not so funny nuxil_
<soulrider> yea, say your mobo dies, you need to buya  new XP, its such BS
<[BTF] Chm0d> but thx for your humor
<Blacken> soulrider: Not true...
<Homer> that's it I'm sending the BSA in
<nuxil_> [BTF] Chm0d, whats not working ? are you on a 64 or 32 bit system?
<soulrider> still, im not paying for windows :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> 64
<Blacken> soulrider: Then don't use it.
<soulrider> lets hope vista is a disaster so more ppl use kubuntu :P
<soulrider> i dont :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> oops 32 right now
<zorglu_> [BTF] Chm0d: you got the backup of the modified files ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i had 64 running
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: I wouldn't use Linux on my own machines (and most of the ones I do tech support for) if I didn't disagree with Microsoft's tactics, but the fact remains that you DID agree to Microsloth's terms when you bought Windows. Caveat bloody emptor.
<[BTF] Chm0d> like xorg?
<zorglu_> [BTF] Chm0d: all the files you modified during the install of xgl/beryl
<nuxil_> [BTF] Chm0d, read this http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/howto/xgl&compiz/compiz&xgl.txt
<[BTF] Chm0d> hell i dont know :)
<Homer> Blacken: don't assume the law isn't up for debate either
<Blacken> steff: You can monitor it through ps, and I'm sure there are other ways, but SSH is secure for a reason--so you can't snoop directly. :p
<morghanphoenix> And aren't the new keys downgradable anyways?
<morghanphoenix> nvm, it's off-topic
<Blacken> Homer: The fact remains that users choose to use their software under their terms. It really isn't Microsoft's fault that people click straight through without reading. I use Linux because it's better, but Microsoft has every right to sell their products as they choose to, FUD notwithstanding.
<morghanphoenix> Then they should support them.
<trappist> Blacken, Homer, morghanphoenix, #kubuntu-offtopic please
<zorglu_> Blacken: they have this right IIF they do it in a legal manner
<steff> Blacken: okay.. i'll try.. i just think i would be nice if i could watch in real time whats going on.. thank you
<[BTF] Chm0d> nuxil_:  if i already have that stuff installed do i need to undo everything i have already done?
<MotorCityMadMan> Random Fortune: Q: Would you like to see the WINE list? A: What's on it, anything expensive? Q: No, just Solitaire and MineSweeper for now, but the WINE is free. 	-- Kevin M. Bealer, about the WINdows Emulator
<nuxil_> http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/screenshot/kde-xgl2.png
<nuxil_> nahhh dont think so
<nuxil_> im running video on my desktop :)
<nuxil_> xwinwrap :)
<Chousuke> Wine Is Not an Emulator ;P
<zorglu_> nuxil_ isp can't handle pasting a picture url on irc :)
<MotorCityMadMan> Chousuke: WINdows Emulator
<[BTF] Chm0d> nice screenshot nuxil_
<nuxil_> thx
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill try to follow your guide step for step
<buzzy-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nuxil_> it not my guide.. i copyed it from the forums for own use,, and the guid it worked for me :)
<nuxil_> zorglu_, ?
<zorglu_> nuxil_: nevermind, just noticed that the picture was downloading very slowly
<zorglu_> still in progress even :) maybe i should cut it :)
<nuxil_> zorglu_ lol i bet..  i only have 512 upload
<nuxil_>  :P
<MotorCityMadMan> !FLAC
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojnd> hello there.. I've downloaded firefox32 and install it with script link:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+32  Does this version of firefox override previous one (64bit) ?
<mini_gamer1896> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nuxil> frojnd if it does or not.. you would like it to.. so you can have flash working
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> how can I remove it
<frojnd> apt-get remove firefox ?
<nuxil> dpkg -r
<nuxil> dpkg -r firefox
<nuxil> i think
<nuxil> man
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> couse I don't wanna delite 32bit..
<nuxil> you dont need firefox for 64 bit
<nuxil> thers no point. yet,
<frojnd> I know..
<frojnd> I need 23
<frojnd> 32*
<nuxil> you can dl the firefox 2 beta version
<frojnd> ?
<frojnd> what for
<frojnd> isn't 32bit compatible with 64bit processors?
<nuxil> use it instead
<frojnd> can I override it
<frojnd> :) I don't understand quitely
<frojnd> look..
<nuxil> alright
<frojnd> first I've installed firefox64
<frojnd> and now 32 by this script
<frojnd> couse I wanna java and otheres plug-ins works..
<frojnd> and now I am asking if 32 will work properly
<frojnd> couse 64 is allready installed
<frojnd> and second q: will firefox32 override firefox64 automaticlly or I have to manual?
<nuxil> http://home.comcast.net/~deletebox/firefox-2.0-BETA-1_amd64.deb
<nuxil> its working with flash and java
<frojnd> aha
<frojnd> so basically I wouldn't have to install firefox32 ? :S
<nuxil> == you still need some 32 libs
<nuxil> ia32linux
<nuxil> lib32-*
<frojnd> ho nose
<frojnd> now It's a whole mess :S
<Dink> Ok who here wants to help an old fart get dvdrip working/installed ??
<TheGateKeeper> frojnd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Dink> apt-get install wont do it says broken package.... something about video-dvdrip
<Dink> I dont see video-dvdrip anywhere
<frojnd> TheGateKeeper I don't get the ubuntu syntaxes so this tuturial is usless to me
<frojnd> how can I delite firefox
<frojnd> bouth of them
<frojnd> firefox32 and firefox64
<jon_> my cd drive constantly opens itself when i use it
<jon_> does anyone know why it would do that
<TheGateKeeper> frojnd: apt-get remove <package> will remove the package but not all it's dependencies
<nuxil> frojnd, the guide you need is this
<nuxil> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<nuxil> use the scripts
<nuxil> http://www.tghc.org/staticpages/index.php/32bitFirefoxinstallscripts
<Dink> Anyone know why dvdrip conflicts with video-dvdrip even if its not installed nor in apt-get ??
<frojnd> nuxil is this also for kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> frojnd: I think if you use sudo aptitude install <package> then you can sudo aptitude remove <package> & that removes everything (or so they tell me)
<frojnd> TheGateKeeper I've installed it through script
<nuxil> frojnd, YES
<frojnd> ./Firefox
<frojnd> and that's it
<TheGateKeeper> well you would have to look at the script to see what it was doing
<frojnd> that's a problem
<Dink> Can someone help me install dvdrip ??
<Tm_T> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<Tm_T> I see
<frojnd> dvdrip as a program yes?
<Dink> trying to do it on edgy... says it conflicts with video-dvdrip which is not installed
<Tm_T> Dink: #ubuntu+1 is for edgy iirc
<Dink> ahh k
<Dink> thanks
<Tm_T> np
<frojnd> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mini_gamer1896> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<frojnd> guys
<frojnd> how can I remove all firefoxes on my kubuntu (firefox32 and firefox64)
<skreet> did you use apt to install?
<frojnd> no
<frojnd> I mean
<frojnd> firefox yes
<frojnd> firefox64
<frojnd> and firefox32 through script: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<steff> how do i copy a folder from a network dir ?
<steff> ..from the console
<banjooie> Hey guys, idiot windows guy who just started linux yesterday after epic spyware victory here. For various reasons I need the sources.list that Kubuntu comes with--where is a vanilla copy?
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<banjooie> yay
<abattoir> banjooie: ^^^ that might help
<soulrider> abattoir: i got a small question, i might ahve asked you before tyhough
<soulrider> i installed kubuntu for my dad
<abattoir> soulrider: sure
<soulrider> so i want him to ahve a program to connect/disconect out DSL connection
<soulrider> without having ot go to console
<soulrider> im using one and it works just fine
<soulrider> now....
<soulrider> i insatleld it on him computer
<abattoir> knet?
<soulrider> and it connects to the internet
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> im using rppppoek actually
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> they both connect
<soulrider> i can do ifconfig and see they connected well
<soulrider> but apps just wont load
<soulrider> as if there were no connection active
<soulrider> i cant make the damn thing work
<abattoir> soulrider: does pinging a site work?
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> nothing
<abattoir> soulrider: you tried ifup?
<soulrider> ifup ?
<abattoir> soulrider: sudo ifup eth0 (or ppp0 ???)
<abattoir> eth0 would be the interface
<soulrider> ppp0 i guess
<abattoir> not sure if it'd be ppp0 for you
<soulrider> when do i do that, after i connect ?
<abattoir> after ifconfig
<soulrider> buts pppoe connection
<abattoir> well, but if you want to do it through the console, then why not use pppoeconf ?
<soulrider> brb, let me see if it works
<soulrider> thast the thing
<soulrider> i dont want him to have to use hte console
<soulrider> i wants a nice GUI
<soulrider> so he has no problems
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25681/
<frojnd> when I try to install firefox32
<gupta> how to install stuff from the kubuntu install cd?
<abattoir> soulrider: that's one thing that's lacking though, sadly :(
<frojnd> this are the last 3 ines
<soulrider> yea :(
<frojnd> 3 lines*
<soulrider> i mean
<banjooie> sigh, now to try adept again
<soulrider> i use rppppoek on my pc and ahve no problems
<soulrider> but when i use it on his
<soulrider> i get that problem
<frojnd> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25681/  (last 3 lines during the firefox32 installation)
<banjooie> Goddamnit, why does kdelibs4-dev break my install.
<gupta> I have tried apt-cdrom, but it doesn't seem to add many packages to teh cdrom, for example I can't find kmail . and the download from the online repos is 10mb which would take me ages, so I need to install it (old version?) using the cd only.. help plz
<soulrider> the one int he CDRom
<soulrider> is the one that comes installed with the system
<soulrider> you should ahve it installed already
<abattoir> gupta: kmail should be in the cd
<abattoir> gupta: its a module under kontact
<abattoir> gupta: doesnt have a separate menu entry
<banjooie> okay, I can't seem to install kde-devel or kdelibs4-dev, both claim to break the install. I sorta need these for the headers so I can install useful things like KMuddy.
<gupta> soulrider: I remove it earlier
<banjooie> Is there some other method of procuring delicious headers?
<gupta> and now things have updated, so its 10mb download
<gupta> abattoir: i did "apt-cdrom add" dappercd, then sudo aptitude update, then aptitude search mail -- which does not show kmail..
<soulrider> gupta: i never installed anything from the CD
<soulrider> cant one of your friends download the .deb file and give it toy ou on a CD or something ?
<soulrider> or why not take you pc tyoa  friends house and do a full update
<gupta> i can do that myself..
<gupta> but it would take ages
<soulrider> thats why
<soulrider> go to someone with a faster connection
<soulrider> you on dialup ?
<gupta> plus I wana know how to install old versions generally.. coz things keep getting updated, which I don't require..
<soulrider> i g2g
<windshear> hello
<soulrider> abattoir: i guess he will have to use hte console right ?
<frojnd> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25681/  (last 3 lines during the firefox32 installation) ??
<windshear> just downloaded and burned 6.10
<soulrider> :)
<abattoir> soulrider: i guess for now, yes,(wonder why knet doesnt work though)
<windshear> but i've got some problems starting the life cd
<abattoir> soulrider: you could probably create a desktop shortcut for him or something
<banjooie> ...maybe one of the bunch of people who just entered know--I can't seem to install kdelibs4-dev or kde-devel, because it breaks my install. I've used linux for like two days, I'm on Kubuntu.
<soulrider> rppppoek doesnt either, and it works on my comp
<abattoir> soulrider: to simplify stuff
<soulrider> and the modem is set up the same way
<soulrider> abattoir: how cna i do that >/
<soulrider> ?
<windshear> i get to the screen what to do, install, test cd...
<soulrider> windshear: how much RAM do you have ?
<windshear> but if I select start life cd, it gets to the screen with the progress bar and stops
<windshear> soulrider 512
<windshear> soulrider 512 mb ram
<soulrider> the live CD may take a while to load
<soulrider> for how long did you wait
<windshear> no it just freeses, waited 10 min, in most cases.
<soulrider> oh
<windshear> one time it worked
<mini_gamer1896> was the drive still reading?
<soulrider> uhm.... =/
<BonBonTheJon> windshear: did you run check cd
<windshear> no, drive not reading, nothing
<abattoir> soulrider: i think you can create a link to a bash script which connects and disconnects
<windshear> yes, cd is ok, tested on an other pc
<buzzy-> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<soulrider> it iwll have to use sudo though
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<soulrider> how can i make it prompt for the pass ?
<abattoir> soulrider: create a connect file where you have the command for connecting it (pon dsl-provider??) and then have one for disconnecting
<windshear> but on the concerned one it also sometimes stops displaying the progress bar
<starz> how do i change premissions of a file from a terminal
<soulrider> also, it would be nice if he had some icon that told him if hes ocnnected or not
<windshear> not even starting cd check
<abattoir> soulrider: hmm, yes that's an issue, unless you make sudo not ask for a password at all ;)
<soulrider> starz
<windshear> starz chown
<soulrider> chmod
<soulrider> and how cna i make it do that abattoir :P
<starz> thats what i thought
<starz> thanks
<windshear> hm, thats for owner sry
<abattoir> soulrider: ok, be careful, because if you dont do it properly(or make a spelling mistake) you might not be able to use sudo and will have to either use a livecd to fix it or reinstall
<soulrider> oh noes, im the kind of typ0s
<abattoir> soulrider: the last line %admin one, should look like '%admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL'
<soulrider> edgy MUST implement a program to connect via GUI
<abattoir> in /etc/sudoers
<herkulesik> hi all
<abattoir> soulrider: nope, its not in edgy(other than knet), maybe edgy+1
<sahadja> hello..
<sahadja> i have a question please
<sahadja> will work kubuntu 6.06 on pentium 3 500MHz?
<soulrider> what does ifup do ?
<abattoir> soulrider: it brings up the interface, see man ifup for more info
<soulrider> sahadja: i think it will, probably
<abattoir> sahadja: how much ram do you have?
<sahadja> soulrider 128RAM
<sahadja> abattoir 128RAM
<abattoir> sahadja: it will run, but it'll be very slow
<abattoir> sahadja: you can try xubuntu
<abattoir> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sahadja> xubuntu? Will work?
<_eckobar_> hi everbody
<sahadja> :)
<sahadja> ok, i'll tru..
<mini_g> i am running kde with 128 myself
<abattoir> sahadja: i think it should work well with older hardware, just check in #xubuntu ;)
<_eckobar_> need some help
<_eckobar_> problem: want to install compiz, followed steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz but when i want to make apt-get install cms compiz compiz-gnome getting following output from apt: package not installable ... package destroyed (translated from german to englisch from the scratch...real english output differ.) can anybody help me??
<mini_g> no problems
<abattoir> _eckobar_: you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-xgl
<sahadja> mini_g kubuntu?:)
<mini_g> same
<_eckobar_> thx will check
<abattoir> mini_g: it is not slow for you?
<mini_g> nope
<sahadja> mini
* abattoir used to run KDE under 128 too :(
<sahadja> what your processor
<mini_g> pIII
<mini_g> 600mhz
<sahadja> mini_G do you think kubuntu will work ?
<sahadja> =] 
<sahadja> i'll try today
<mini_g> get xubuntu
<sahadja> i have kubuntu, xubuntu is needed to be downloaded..
<sahadja> i want today to finish this
<sahadja> =] ] 
<mini_g> on the the same comp?
<caseyomah> How do I make wine work on double-click?
<abattoir> sahadja: is it running well for you?
<sahadja> abattoir currently i'm on wim98
<sahadja> windows 98
<abattoir> sahadja: oh ok
<abattoir> sahadja: try installing it(since you already have it), if it isnt slow for you, then good, else you can always 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<mini_g> hmm, sahadji, what are you running cpu wise?
<abattoir> which is the command to install xubuntu ;)
<mini_g> ack, sry, am back into the background
<sahadja> mini_g on your system kde work fine??
<Kubu> how can i check what kernel version ive got
<sahadja> on 128 with pentium 3 600mhz?
<caseyomah> How do I fix my exes to work on wine by double-click?
<mini_g> correct
<sahadja> :)
<sahadja> ok
<Kubu> how can i check what kernel version ive got
<sahadja> the installation procces take time?
<abattoir> Kubu: uname -r
<sahadja> take much time?
<caseyomah> sahadja: Yeah, about a half hour.
<mini_g> sahadji, about the same as xubuntu & ubuntu
<sahadja> normaly
<mini_g> caseyomah, you running kubuntu?
<caseyomah> Yes.
<caseyomah> mini_g: Yes.
<mini_g> k
<mini_g> one min
<caseyomah> mini_g: Right now the context menu for "Windows Executable" has "Open in new window" and "Open in new tab"
<caseyomah> mini_g: Instead of "Open"
<Cyraq> hello everyone, does anyone have an idea when 6.10 stable will be released?
<Cyraq> i'm not sure i want to risk insalling the beta
<caseyomah> Cyraq: Edgy is on the horizon.
<mini_g> caseyomah: look down to about half way down the list>Open With
<jessica_> hallo!
<Cyraq> caseyomah: like, 1-2 weeks?
<jessica_> wie gehts?
<caseyomah> Cyraq: Probably not that fast.
<jessica_> aso...
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cyraq> pl
<mabreaux> what is new on the Edgy beta>
<Cyraq> *ok
<caseyomah> mini_g: I can do that, and selecting remember doesn't lock it in.
<Cyraq> caseyomah: i guess i'll wait. kubuntu rocks ^^
<mini_g> hmm
<caseyomah> Cyraq: Sure does.
<Cyraq> i saw the screenshots for the beta and i'm loving the purple.
<Cyraq> it implements kde so perfectly its incredible
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know a good DVD ripping program to put my movies on my hard drive?
<ypsila> moin
<caseyomah> Thoggen
<mini_g> caseyomah: did you try the meta bar?
<maelcum> hi! i know it's not recommended to install edgy for productive use, but are there still major problems? i generally know what i'm doing so i can live with it if it's not "perfect" yet.
<morghanphoenix> Know why it keeps recording after it's done?
<JacksLivr> afternoon all: i have a Dell Latitude D620 and cannot get the system to see my wireless card. Goggle says to make sure linux-restrited-modules are what I need. I have them but my wireless card still does not show up. help please
<caseyomah> mini_g: Talk me through it...
<morghanphoenix> caseyomah you know thoggen?
<mabreaux> where are the screen shots available?
<JacksLivr> ifconfig only shows "eth0" and "lo"
<mini_g> caseyomah: ok, in konquerer, press F9 to show the navigation panel if it isn't already showing
<mhterres> Hey everybody
<mini_g> caseyomah: and select the M with the cog behind it
<caseyomah> mini_g: It shows in Open With on the metabar.
<morghanphoenix> does anyone here know thoggen who isn't busy?
<mhterres> when 6.10 will be released ?
<mini_g> caseyomah: *sigh* sry, is out of my abilities now
<caseyomah> I can see that it's associated, just not to double-click. :(
<mhterres> Anybody knows ?
<maelcum> let me rephrase my question: everybody who had a broken system after upgrading to edgy, please raise your hand!
<JacksLivr> afternoon all: i have a Dell Latitude D620 and cannot get the system to see my wireless card. Goggle says to make sure linux-restrited-modules are what I need. I have them but my wireless card still does not show up. help please
<mini_g> caseyomah: do you have terminal open when you open the program up?
<maelcum> mhterres: "end of october" i heard.
<Diceman[o] > hi
<mhterres> hmmm
<mhterres> no date yet ?
<caseyomah> mini_g: I have the F8 Terminal up, and I can wine Program.exe without a problem, the double-click doesn't go to Term.
<mini_g> ok, go back to the association section of the r. click menu>open with>other>select "run in terminal"
<caseyomah> mini_g: Good idea.
<mini_g> caseyomah: i find that for some odd reason, most programs only work if terminal is running with wine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you how to delete manually a printer from cups? when in kde control module, i click on his name the module crash, while if i use the web interface, nothing happens
<caseyomah> mini_g: Well, I can hide the term if that's what it takes.
<mabreaux> no networking, does any one know how to do a track?
<mini_g> caseyomah: true
<mabreaux> sorry, on networking
<caseyomah> mini_g: Still not double-clickable. :(
<ehsan> hey guys. I can not listen to my MP3s, how can I do that?
<mini_g> caseyomah: did you select "remember association"?
<|lostbyte|> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|lostbyte|> ehsan, ^^
<mini_g> application association
<mini_g> *
<ehsan> thank you
<MasterEvilAce> It's just a jump to the left.
<fumasterdk2> I just installed kubuntu from 6.10 beta install went fine, but upon boot my screen goes out of sync. Is there a safe mode boot or something_ I tried ctrl and - or + to chnage the resolution but to no avail _____
<gupta> fumasterdk2: out of sync?
<fumasterdk2> yeah i have a flatscreen lcd screen
<caseyomah> mini_g: Yup.
<fumasterdk2> And it kinda picky with sync
<fumasterdk2> or screen resolution if you will
<mini_g> caseyomah: sry, am out of ideas, you could always ask in the forum
<fumasterdk2> The install cd had no problem
<caseyomah> mini_g: That's slow though. lol
<mini_g> true, but can be much more effective
<fumasterdk2> But on first boot when it starts x then my screen goes black
<caseyomah> I'm going to try something funny...
<fumasterdk2> So cant I hit some keys to make it go down to day 800x600 __
<Admiral_Chicago> fumasterdk2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<caseyomah> I'm removing (both) the associations with wine, then going to try to open with accosiate it again.
<fumasterdk2> Admiral_Chicago: how do I get a prompt on it_
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<fumasterdk2> I mean how to boot with no x
<Admiral_Chicago> log into a fail safe terminal
<fumasterdk2> just commandline
<mini_g> caseyomah: good luck
<caseyomah> Thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> fumasterdk2, fail safe terminal
<fumasterdk2> Hmm I need press esc __
<fumasterdk2> and then get that option_
<fumasterdk2> or how
<zorglu_> !info kopete dapper-backports
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<zorglu_> ok the bots doesnt like my repositor
<zorglu_> y
<caseyomah> !info kopete backports
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<caseyomah> I guess it doesn't have a second parser.
<root_> Oki i got the cmommandline now what was the sudo reconf command again for x reconfig??
<zorglu_> i think the second parameter is only the distribution version and cant be a repository
<BonBonTheJon> 2064679
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<eigenvalue> if root- == fumasterdk2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> root_, , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AWOSDev> I am having a problem setting up my bcm4318 card.
<AWOSDev> When I `sudo modprobe bcm43xx', modprobe freezes.  But the WLAN card's power light comes on.
<AWOSDev> The first time I ran `sudo modprobe bcm43xx' it came up a segmentation fault.
<CVirus> AWOSDev: what kernel ?
<CVirus> AWOSDev: and what card is that ?
<AWOSDev> Linux Lappy 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT
<AWOSDev> Broadcom 4318 AirForce One 54g
<AWOSDev> Linksys WPC54G v3
<Ashex> fwcutter 53xx is what he needs
<Ashex> er, 43xx
<AWOSDev> I already have fwcutter 43xx
<CVirus> AWOSDev: well ... the bcm driver is more mature in kernel 2.6.17 ... you could give it a try or even use ndiswrapper
<mabreaux> can anyone explain what DHT is in Ktorrent?
<AWOSDev> NDISwrapper didn't work at all
<AWOSDev> 2.6.17?
<CVirus> AWOSDev: latest ndiswrapper ?
<Dr_willis> DHT. Hmm.. wait a sec..that sounda familer'
<AWOSDev> CVirus, yeah latest.
<CVirus> AWOSDev: when was that ?
<zorglu_> mabreaux: some way to find peers, similar to http tracker but more distributed
<AWOSDev> last week
<CVirus> AWOSDev: I guess a version was released 2 days ago
<Dr_willis> DHT i think. lets you talk to peers to get other trackers
<mabreaux> thanks
<Dr_willis> many private trackers tell the users to NOT enable dht
<AWOSDev> *sigh* - I'd rather just update my kernel.  How does one do that?
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: yep correct :)
<caseyomah> mabreaux: Distributed Hash Table
<CVirus> AWOSDev: there are no kernel major upgrades in Ubuntu
<zorglu_> and mainline one is crappy :)
<zorglu_> ok now lets talk p2p here :)
<banjooie> Hah! Finally. Wow, that was a scary amount of work.
<caseyomah> mabreaux: Verifies that files are the same (even if their filename isn't)
<AWOSDev> 2.6.15 -> 2.6.17 is a major upgrade?
<CVirus> AWOSDev: let me find you a gude
<CVirus> AWOSDev: yes
<CVirus> guide*
<AWOSDev> I already read all the guides
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Not all that major
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: What are you trying/wanting to do ?
<AWOSDev> 2.6 -> 2.8 is a major upgrade.
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, bcm43xx
<CVirus> AWOSDev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?highlight=%28kernel%29
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: That URL is specifically for the bcm43xx
<draik> Is anyone here from SATX?
<draik> San Antonio, TeXas
<Hawkwind> draik: I'm in Houston
<draik> Hawkwind, that's not too far from SATX, is it?
<Hawkwind> draik: About 2 - 2 1/2 hours or so
<CVirus> Hawkwind: this guide wont work with his particular card
<CVirus> It seems that if you get the following string back: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) that this guide is VERY unlikly to work for you although it does sometimes, dont ask me why, but basically every "no" vote and "this didnt work for me" post comes from a BCM4318 user....
<Hawkwind> CVirus: Worth a try since it says it sometimes does and I know 3 users who have used it with his card and it works for them
<Ashex> how do i create a user account through cli?
<CVirus> Ashex: adduser
<trappist> Ashex: useradd or adduser
<eigenvalue> Hello.
<eigenvalue> i have a problem with an USB-HD. It is an USB-HD (NTFS formated). Kubuntu recognizes it, but its mounted only for root (no read access for other users) even if i plug it in as userxyz..
<eigenvalue> the point is: the USB-HD is not stationary connected with the PC and the USB-Devices should be simple to access for my parents (absolutely no computer-skills).. USB-Plug-In -> Icon-Pop-Up method like Kubuntu supports would be nice..
<zorglu_> eigenvalue: the root issue is a matter of right in the fstab command or the mount point
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<CVirus> AWOSDev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1105667&postcount=218
<eigenvalue> thanks, I'll have a look at it
<trappist> eigenvalue: it generally does work like that for fat32 devices, but iirc there's an open bug on the ntfs thing
<morghanphoenix> AWOSDev how goes it?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, hey!
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, um, not too well Linux-wise.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, but otherwise fine :)
<morghanphoenix> Just upgraded my ram and got an 80GB as my /home
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, sorry to hear that
<Ashex> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<trappist> ok k3b is pretty awesome.  no more command line cdrecord for me.
<Ashex> !samba > me
<Ashex> !samba > Ashex
<trappist> Ashex: try /msg ubotu samba
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Sorry to hear what ?
<Ashex> but this way is so much cooler!
<trappist> Hawkwind: probably that you live in houston :)
<Hawkwind> trappist: Ahhh!  Yeah, I'm pretty upset about it too.  Kind of don't have a choice on the matter :(
<Admiral_Chicago> that you live in houston
<Admiral_Chicago> bah that city is awful imo
<Hawkwind> trappist: Mind a quick PM ?
<AWOSDev> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trappist> Hawkwind: any time
<morghanphoenix> That state in general
<AWOSDev> When I modprobed ndiswrapper my computer froze.  uh, not exactly what I'm looking for
<morghanphoenix> I lived in Dallas for a year.
<dein> you badmouthing texas morgan?
<dein> nobody messes with texas
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<trappist> <3 texas.  on that note, this is pretty far offtopic.
* dein rm -rf's morgan's installation
<AWOSDev> dein, you forgot sudo, operation fails :)
<morghanphoenix> lol
<dein> noo
<AWOSDev> Okay so if ndiswrapper doesn't work and bcm43xx doesn't work then what?
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Buy a natively supported card
<morghanphoenix> Between the heat, the ravers and the cops Dallas was a terrible experiance.
<Hawkwind> I got an Orinoco Silver card for $20 on ebay, brand new
<dein> you removed bcm43xx module right?
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind: what does one that doesn't want to buy a card do?
<dinho> sera
<AWOSDev> dein, well yeah when I tried the ndiswrapper yeah
<trappist> it's all about the atheros chipsets
<dein> what kind of card do you have?
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Run a wire
<eigenvalue> About the fstab editing. my problem is, if I use fstab to mount an USB-HD with NTFS (mount /dev/sda1), plug it out and plug in another device, like a camera or something (now: camera<- /dev/sda1): wouldn't that mean my computer would try mount the camera as a NTFS-Device
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, so I should run an Ethernet cord to the WiFi hot spot?
<dein> because theres supposed to be 2 options now for guys with bcm chipsets
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> besides my Ethernet cord keeps disconnecting
<AWOSDev> dein, Broadcom 4318
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Either buy a supported card or don't complain too much.  I've been there and done that with my old card.  I finally spent $20 after a year of fighting with the other one
<dein> is that an airport card or whatever?
<AWOSDev> dein, AirForce One 54g
<dein> hmm just a sec
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, I would want to get a new one
<n8k99> hey  anybody get amarok to work under edgy?
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind I just don't have the available funds to get a card; if I have to buy one I want to buy a really really nice one which also means potentially $100+.
<dein> tried this guide?
<dein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<AWOSDev> dein, yep
<AWOSDev> requires `sudo modprobe bcm43xx'
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Why ???  You don't need an expensive card to connect to the internet
<dein> well keep on looking, its probably some remote bug
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Orinoco happens to be one of the best cards out there.  I bought mine for $20 brand new in a box.  Hard deal to pass up
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, where?  Staples?
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Ebay
<AWOSDev> I want to go to Office Depot anyway, they have 100GB for $20.
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Though you can find cards in Wal-mart and stuff, but most of them will be broadcomm chips
<dein> awos whats the lscpi thingy for your card?
<dein> er lspci
<AWOSDev> dein, hold on I'll have to type it
<AWOSDev> I can't paste
<Ashex> I'm having a little trouble setting up windows shared printer in Edgy
<AWOSDev> 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dein> 14e4:4320 (rev 03) i mean like this
<dein> lspci -n
<AWOSDev> 14e4:4318 (rev 02)
<dein> k one sec
<trappist> Hawkwind: I got an atheros card brand new in the box for $5 at the march madness sale at compusa
<AWOSDev> grrrrrr
<dein> u got an acer aspire?
<AWOSDev> dein, no a Linksys
<AWOSDev> dein, external PCMCIA
<AWOSDev> dein, if you really need to know, it's a Compaq Presario 2100 with no built-in WLAN.
<dein> ok
<DaSkreech> in the /etc/init.d files
<DaSkreech>  What does #chkconfig: <Num> mean?
<Ashex> I'm following the ubuntu guide for setting it up, but the file it says to modify for network access (ports to accept connection on) doesn't exist in Edgy
<ryan__> what could cause this error:      There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The Settings Daemon restarted too many times. The last error message was: System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred.GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: init level at which to launch the script ?
<dein> Card: Linksys #[WPC54GS v2]  SpeedBooster, 54mbps/125mbps -- [link here|List#WPC54GS v2]  this one?
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: isnt this the kinda metalangage to automatize the config ?
<dein> ^AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> dein, no the WPC54G v3
<AWOSDev> hold on
<AWOSDev> I'm in cli
<AWOSDev> let me switch to gui.
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: It's a comment so I doubt it
<DaSkreech> But it's in quite a few of them
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: hence the meta language im talking about. look at /boot/grub/menu.lst there is the same kind of meta language
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: this is used to retrofit stuff in old format without breaking them
<DaSkreech> Ah fascinating
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: on fedora, you could change it with chkconfig command
<DaSkreech> Isn't SYSV pretty damn old though?
<dein> Driver: ndiswrapper v1.3 with bcmwl5a.inf ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/ (Broadcom, 12/22/2004, v3.100.46.0)
<DaSkreech> SO it's a Redhat legacy thing?
<DaSkreech> That actually makes a lot of sense
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: indead, but using meta language in comment allows to keep compatibility with old thing while implementating new
<dein> awos
<dein> u there?
<fdoving> zorglu_: you can install and use 'sysv-rc-conf' if you want. or you could use 'ksysv' or 'update-rc.d' :)
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: i know redhat use it, but im sure other does as well
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok :) DaSkreech, seen this one to modify it on kubuntu ? :)
<AWOSDev> Okay dein I'm back
<dein> AWOSDev try using this driver:  Driver: ndiswrapper v1.3 with bcmwl5a.inf ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/ (Broadcom, 12/22/2004, v3.100.46.0)
<dein> of course you need to build the latest ndiswrapper as well
<AWOSDev> dein, I already did that one
<DaSkreech> Nope but I'll ignore them now :-)
<AWOSDev> I got it to connect to the AP but wouldn't transfer
<AWOSDev> okay here's the full explanation:
<AWOSDev> it connected to the access point
<AWOSDev> but when I unplugged my Ethernet it was still trying to use that as the primary NIC
<AWOSDev> so I did eth0 down
<AWOSDev> and that took the WLAN card too
<AWOSDev> for some reason
<dein> whats your wlans address?
<dein> eth1 or wlan0
<AWOSDev> and the only way to bring either one back up is to reboot the whole computer
<AWOSDev> dein, eth1
<dein> hmm
<dein> does your access point have a wep key by any chance?
<AWOSDev> WEP yes
<dein> turn it off
<AWOSDev> ugh
<AWOSDev> you really don't know how hard that is
<dein> these cards for some reason dont like wep
<banjooie> ....
<banjooie> huh, my name is registered on this server
<banjooie> who knew
<AWOSDev> but it did connect and even pinged
<dein> well all i know is that i have a similiar broadcom chipset, and neither of them have allowed me to use wep
<control> I'm sorry,but I have stumbled in here,I need help. Is this the right place for help with Linux?
<dein> yes
<AWOSDev> Okay Hawkwind which is better:  3Com, Belkin, D-Link, Hawking, Linksys, Netgear, or Toshiba?
<dein> ok im gone
<dein> i got stuff i needa do
<AWOSDev> bye dein!
<dein> bye bye
<control> I just need help with finding a way to get flash 9 to work with Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> control, Flash 9 will not work.
<AWOSDev> trust me.
<AWOSDev> impossible.
<CainMadness> As of right now. Supposed to be working on it.
<control> O.k! Seemed to be that way,tried everything. Thank you for helping though!
<Kubu> which could be the best laptops for running linux?
<Kubu> maybe thinkpad?
<AWOSDev> Kubu, really doesn't matter
<AWOSDev> heck my Compaq LTE 5150 circa 1996 can run 2.6
<Kubu> i mean the most compatible
<AWOSDev> well of course I'll recommend something like the Presario 1100.
<AWOSDev> from 1997 with a P1.
<AWOSDev> fully compatible though
<control> Over and out and pleasently happy with how nice it was in here x xbye!
<AWOSDev> bye control!
<t> i've got ubuntu running on my thinkpad and it works great
<t> T42
<Kubu> im planning to buy  athinkpad
<control> Bye AWOSDev!
<Kubu> what gfx card they use?
<t> my T42 has a radeon 9600 or some damn thing, i've got an A22m as well (running slackware) that uses a first gen radeon
<AWOSDev> I have a Radeon 9xxx something or other.
<AWOSDev> works great.
<AWOSDev> Compaq Presario 2100.
<t> yeah, i don't do a whole lot of gaming anymore so it's not much of a concern for me
<AWOSDev> bought 07 Mar 2003.  Has probably about 500 miles on her.  Celeron wih 1700MHz of power.
<AWOSDev> Did I just sound like a car salesman?  :P
<t> a really nerdy one
<caseyomah> LOL @ AWOSDev
<Kubu> btw does kubuntu support dual core "Core 2 Duo" processors?
<Kubu> with the two cores
<AWOSDev> Kubu, don't see why not
<AWOSDev> basically SMP
<banjooie> so uh
<banjooie> quick question.
<AWOSDev> banjooie, yeah what?
<banjooie> If, say, you click 'configure desktop'
<banjooie> And you click 'screensavers', after having used automatix
<AWOSDev> ew
<banjooie> and this causes configure desktop to not only crash
<banjooie> but take your wallpaper with it--
<banjooie> (I can't even right click on the desktop anymore) Is there some way to fix this?
<AWOSDev> Why doesn't anybody get *DON'T USE AUTOMATIX!*...
<banjooie> Er, because, uh.
<AWOSDev> banjooie, hmm don't know
<banjooie> If it weren't for Automatix installing /basic shit I need/.
<AWOSDev> banjooie, personally I'd just reinstall
<banjooie> I'd be up all night trying for basic--you gotta be kidding me.
<banjooie> Does that require I reformat the whole thing too?
<AWOSDev> banjooie, probably an easier way to fix it exists, but I wouldn't know it
<AWOSDev> no no no don't reformat
<AWOSDev> you could just install over it
<AWOSDev> but I *personally* would reformat
<banjooie> make up your goddamn mind
<AWOSDev> best to just start over in those kind of situations
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Blacken> Automatix sucks. Period. Use EasyUbuntu.
<AWOSDev> banjooie, just backup and reformat and reinstall
<morghanphoenix> what's the syntax for copying something in terminal?
<AWOSDev> and this time don't use automatix
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, cp /from/whatever /to/whatever
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: cp from to
<banjooie> ...okay. so. I have a Kubuntu CD I burnt. Do I just use that, format the whole drive, and start again.
<AWOSDev> banjooie yes
<banjooie> okay.
<Blacken> banjooie: Yeah, pretty much.
<AWOSDev> banjooie just make sure you have a backup
<banjooie> ...I don't...really have that much I need to back up. I've had linux for two days.
<morghanphoenix> do I need to put the file name in the to path?
<AWOSDev> oh :P
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix no
<morghanphoenix> okay, thanks
<banjooie> Yeah. My monitor can't handle safe mode in windows.
<banjooie> I got spywared.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix e.g.              cp ~/Desktop/* /backup/
<banjooie> 15 minutes after I burnt kubuntu to a CD-R to get it off my hard drive.
<banjooie> I call that a sign, y'know?
<AWOSDev> banjooie, yeah :)
<t> spyware, what's that? ;-)
<CainMadness> It's a type of bird, common to South Africa.
* CainMadness nods.
<AWOSDev> t :)
<AWOSDev> !spyware
<AWOSDev> See it doesn't exist on Linux :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t> can I make it work on linux?
<t> with wine or something?
<mini_g> maybe with vmware and a copy of windows 98
<AWOSDev> t, yes
<t> :-D
<AWOSDev> t, somebody actually *did* get a virus running on WINE :)
<AWOSDev> t, I got SpyBot on my WINE for just such an emergency
<mini_g> might need AdAwareSE also ;D
<AWOSDev> Okay where can I get a list of natively compatible cards for Ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> like is the D-Link WNA-1330?
<AWOSDev> Wow I just had a query with myself.
<AWOSDev> That was weird.
<AWOSDev> I clicked on the wrong nick :P
<CainMadness> Obviously.
<AWOSDev> Wow.
<_Shade_> hi there
<AWOSDev> A lot of D-Link cards work out of the box.
<lee_> hi
<_Shade_> maybe it's a jerky question, but what's launchpad karma points for ?
<AWOSDev> _Shade_, lee_, do either of you have a question?
<AWOSDev> _Shade_ no clue.
<lee_> no just installed and having a play
<lee_> if that is ok?
<Ank_186> hey people, I tried to play a DVD and got "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins." Does anyone know what this means?
<AWOSDev> Atheros is good?
<orient2000> I have 6 MB mp3 file. What program would be good to compress it and cut in a pieces so I can e-mail it then?
<AWOSDev> lee_ yeah that's fine :)
<_Shade_> does anyone know when the next pre-release will be done on edgy's way to the final one.
<AWOSDev> orient2000 bzip2
<AWOSDev> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<lee_> cool
<AWOSDev> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<orient2000> is it in kubuntu by defoult?
<AWOSDev> _Shade_ October 19th
<AWOSDev> RC1
<AWOSDev> per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<AWOSDev> orient2000 I think so
<AWOSDev> Ank_186 DVD needs libdvdcss2
<orient2000> thanks
<AWOSDev> do you have that?
<_Shade_> RC... ? hmmm not too fast ? don't you think ?
<AWOSDev> _Shade_ what do you mean?
<Ank_186> I don't know
<Ank_186> what is it?
<_Shade_> AWOSDev i meant we had JUST one beta version before so far...
<AWOSDev> Ank_186 - if you don't know then you don't have it :)
<AWOSDev> Ank_186 go into the Konsole
<AWOSDev> _Shade_ Yeah it does seem a little premature to go straight from Beta to RC1 to Final in about two weeks...
<tony_> newbie question::: installed mysql-admin, using adept , later i removed it , but i still have the entry in systems Menu.. is that normal ?
<AWOSDev> Ank_186 then type "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss"
<method|> what's the equilavent of doing a /ipconfig renew in linux?
<method|> it's like network service restart or something
<AWOSDev> tony_ yeah type "kbuildsycoca" in the Konsole to fix it
<AWOSDev> method| - IIRC it's sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<_Shade_> AWOSDev and though i have heard edgy is very stable yet, so i don't know what to think about it
<Bazzi> AWOSDev: well one could argue that edgy is an experimental release ;)
<tony_> i get error : no database avalible
<Keyblade> hello!
<Keyblade> hello ?
<AWOSDev> Is Atheos good?
<AWOSDev> Keyblade Hello.
<AWOSDev> **Atheros
<Ank_186> it tells me command not found
<orient2000> I have bzip installed but I can not find it.
<_Shade_> I'd gladly see the release postponment
<Keyblade> hey um, I'm going to buy an iBook G3 from a guy I know who will install kubuntu 6.06 on it for me, all for $20 since he got it for free from his work
<Keyblade> it doesn't come with a power supply though, so i'll have to get one off ebay or something
<AWOSDev> Ank_186 - apt-get?
<AWOSDev> orient2000 - type "bzip2" on the Konsole
<AWOSDev> Keyblade Coolness :)
<Keyblade> What I want to do with it: mostly word processing - all the documents I type are going to need to be readable by other windows computers
<AWOSDev> Keyblade OpenOffice
<t> my thinkpad has atheros a/b/g wifi, works fine with the madwifi drivers
<AWOSDev> !openoffice
<Keyblade> so ... I mean, obviously, I need to put openofice.org or something on there yeah
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<Ank_186> that's what it said
<AWOSDev> t, good
<AWOSDev> I want a SuperG though
<lee_> newbie question sorry! when trying to look at the hard drive i get
<lee_> Could not mount device.
<lee_> The reported error was:
<lee_> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<AWOSDev> http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=429245&Nr=200000&N=200143%204294951765&Ne=119&An=browse
<t> can't say for sure on that, may want to check the madwifi project page
<Keyblade> but um, if I put a USB flash drive in this apple/linux laptop, and put a document from openoffice on it, when I stick the flash drive in a windows computer, will the windows computer read it ???
<AWOSDev> lee_ try mount -t <file system, e.g. type vfat here> /dev/hdb1 /mount/point/goes/here
<lee_> ta
<AWOSDev> Keyblade, if you save it as MS Word.
<Keyblade> ah. hmm.
<Keyblade> what about plain text ?
<_Shade_> how can i use my multimedia keyboard in kubuntu? will edgy handle it since i've seen it does well with the laptops' keyboards
<Keyblade> or rtf
<AWOSDev> Keyblade, yeah plain text works too
<AWOSDev> Don't know about RTF, lemme look
<Ashex> _Shade_, what keyboard do you have?
<Keyblade> ok, so i can save .txt files like windows normal then? ok cool
<Ashex> Edgy handles the keys on my multimedia keyboard, but the volume keys are still a little freaky
<Ashex> I've gotten the mute keys and the playback keys working so far in edgy
<_Shade_> Ashex you mean the model or something ?
<Ashex> _Shade_, yeah
<Keyblade> anybody know a good place to buy iBook power supplies ?
<Keyblade> like, cheap
<Keyblade> ?
<Keyblade> really cheap?
<AWOSDev> Keyblade, also Kate the KDE Advanced Text Editor for .txt too
<Ashex> the internet
<AWOSDev> Keyblade - eBay
<Keyblade> ok so ebay's my best bet then ok.
<tony_> any canadian out here ?
<Keyblade> wasn't sure if there was a better place
<AWOSDev> I sometimes wish I *were* a Canadian.
<AWOSDev> but I'm not :)
<tony_> where you from awsodev
<AWOSDev> Keyblade: supported file formats
<AWOSDev> tony_: Florida
<tony_> COOOOOOOOOOL
<orient2000> I need to resize mp3 to lower quality as it is not a music. What program can I use?
<tony_> what part of florida
<windshear> seems as kubuntu 6.10 beta doesn't like my soundcard, a c-media AC97 Audio device.
<windshear> I get error message: Sound server fatal error cpu overload, aborting.
<windshear> In kubuntu 6.06 it worked with no problem.
<_Shade_> Ashex i can't find it now... it's some tracer keyboard
<AWOSDev> Keyblade: MS Word 97/2000/XP, MS Word 95, MS Word 6.0, Rich Text Format, StarWriter 5.0/4.0/3.0, Plaint Text, HTML, Word 2003 XML, DocBook, AportisDoc (Palm) and Pocket Word.
<Ashex> _Shade_, if you're still on dapper, get a hold of hotkeys and take a look at its man
<AWOSDev> tony_, South
<tony_> i have a friend there , she is in south too
<tony_> have you been to canada ?
<AWOSDev> tony_ No but I almost went once
<tony_> :)
<tony_> i live in montreal
<AWOSDev> tony_ I want to see the St. Thomas Assembly Plant.
<tony_> you welcome to come and vist :)
<AWOSDev> I'm thinking about it possibly next June.
<windshear> anyon knows why ac97 is not sppot
<orient2000> I need to resize mp3 to lower quality as it is not a music. What program can I use?
<_Shade_> Ashex yes i'm still on dapper... more over i am not sure whether i would install edgy since they're going too fast with the releases imho... how do you think ? is it worth a try
<orient2000> maybe some program to cut mp3 in 6 pieces?
<AWOSDev> orient2000, personally I would use Audacity.
<tony_> I live next to MATROX
<tony_> heheh
<orient2000> I go check it out.
<tony_> if that is good enough .. '
<AWOSDev> It's near Toronto, so that's a little far
<tony_> yep, 4 hours drive
<AWOSDev> orient2000, just "sudo apt-get install audacity"
<tony_> what do they do in that plant
<tony_> ?
<AWOSDev> Ford Crown Victorias
<tony_> i see
<AWOSDev> I love Ford Crown Victorias
<AWOSDev> http://www.Google.com/maps?q=St.+Thomas,+Ontario
<tony_> i have a rusted pontiac sunfire . lol
<tony_> thats good enough
<tony_> :)
<AWOSDev> tony_ :)
<AWOSDev> I personally think that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Cv_2006.jpg <--- that is the most beautiful car ever
<AWOSDev> anyway
<AWOSDev> I should go now
<AWOSDev> Bye!
<orient2000> Thanks. Audacity is a very good program. I had no idea. Thanks.
<jhutchins_wk2> Is there an alternative to plf's ubuntu repos?
<Keyblade> um ... does anybody know whether it matters how many inches long an iBook is for a power adapter to work with it ?
<jhutchins_wk2> Keyblade: You mean do differnt size iBooks have different voltages or something?
<DaSkreech> Anyone using seamonkey?
<_Shade_> ok laterz
<_Shade_> gtg
<Keyblade> yeah jhutchins
<|lostbyte|> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyblade> or differently shaped dangly things
<Keyblade> man ... Douglas Adams was right
<dom> seamonkey would be the mozilla suite.  i don't know anyone that uses it
<Keyblade> about the little dangly things
<Keyblade> (if anybody's read that particualr piece about the War on Little Dangly Things i'll be very impressed)
<banjooie> well, that was easy enough
<JacksLivr> afternoon all: i have a Dell Latitude D620 and cannot get the system to see my wireless card. Goggle says to make sure linux-restrited-modules are what I need. I have them but my wireless card still does not show up. help please
<Keyblade> aha i found this http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75448
<cedric_64> Salut, Si vous rechercher un shell IRC pour heberger un server irc un eggdrop ou un bnc aller sur: www.roxshell.net (config: Sempron 2800, 1.5go de ram, 80go de dd, onduleur 40min, conn.: 8mega(ip fixe)) - !!!Offre 1 access au Shell pour les 10 premier personne!!! server irc: irc.roxshell.net
<Blacken> ...asshats.
* Blacken grows angry at spammers. ><
<tm24fan> i have the same problem as JacksLivr but mine is a dell inspiron E1505 notebook
<tony_> I need to add some Icon (.png) to my menus..i was wondring , where is the bast place to copy the PNG files ? i don't want them to be in my home directory
<Blacken> tm24fan: Unless you spent extra and didn't get the Intel built-in, your drivers should be fine. I have the E1505 and am using it right now.
<tm24fan> Blacken: i do have the intel integrated wireless, however it doesnt seem to want to detect it
<Blacken> tm24fan: Strange...mine worked out of the box. Which version are you running?
<tm24fan> Blacken: kubuntu 6.06 dapper drake
<Blacken> tm24fan: Same here, too...
<tm24fan> Blacken: you didnt have to set anything up or anything like that?  it just worked out of the box?
<Blacken> tm24fan: The only things I don't have working are the non-volume hardbuttons and the PCMCIA controller which I don't use.
<Blacken> tm24fan: Everything else worked right out of the box. The SD reader, sound (though recording doesn't work), and of course the graphics needed the ATI drivers but worked without 'em.
<Blacken> Speaking of which--how do I enable DRI on an ATI card?
<tm24fan> Blacken: yeah i have sound (havent tried recording yet) and i only have the intel integrated graphics so that wasnt a problem
<Blacken> tm24fan: PCMCIA is probably shot, if yours is anything like mine. But with onboard wireless I've never needed it.
<tm24fan> it all works great on winxp media center, which is what i have as my other OS on there, but kubuntu has issues with my wireless
<tm24fan> Blacken: havent tried anything with PCMCIA either, never needed itr
<tm24fan> it*
<Blacken> tm24fan: Not sure what to tell you. Try ndiswrapper?
<tm24fan> Blacken: i've heard that's a pain to set up
<Blacken> tm24fan: Yup. And you lose leet points for doing it. But it's the only suggestion I can offer ya. :P
<Blacken> tm24fan: Maybe someone else will know more, though.
<tm24fan> Blacken: ok well thanks for your help :)
<Blacken> tm24fan: Did the liveCD work, by any chance? The wirelesss?
<tm24fan> Blacken: wouldnt know, didnt try it...had it wired for that
<Blacken> tm24fan: Hrm. You know, I actually had the reverse problem with 5.10...wireless worked, wired didn't.
<tm24fan> Blacken: that's really weird
<tm24fan> Blacken: i wouldnt know if i had the same problem, i didnt have my laptop until after 6.06 came out...and 5.10 worked fine on both of my desktops
<Keyblade> ok well i'll make sure and come back to this chan when ... I mean if my new OS crashes. :)
<Keyblade> cya :)
<mabreaux> Is there any work being done in edgy (6.10) as for as making wireless networking easier to install?
<tm24fan> mabreaux: i hope so...
<mabreaux> me too
<trappist> mabreaux: for gnome users, yes.  for kde users, sorta.
<mabreaux> Ubuntu is slightly ahead of Kubuntu in this matter but both have a long way to go.
<mabreaux> I really do not like gnome......
<trappist> mabreaux: but there is some cool new stuff, like when my ath0 comes up it automatically mounts all my network drives
<DaSkreech> mabreaux: use sawfish :)
<Blacken> They've both always been plug and play for me. Only thing Ubuntu does better is network-admin, which I use under KDE right now.
<tm24fan> mabreaux: i dont either, i prefer kde, but i've actually been using gnome and not hating it too much
<mabreaux> what is sawfish
<belara> hola
<mabreaux> I grew up in KDE
<trappist> mabreaux: another desktop environment.  pretty cool, really, but not as full-featured as kde or gnome.
<tm24fan> is it as bad as xfce?
<mabreaux> I tried to install gnome into a kubutu and it failed very badly
<trappist> tm24fan: from what I recall, it's a lot better looking
<Blacken> *shrug* GNOME absolutely exploded when I installed KDE onto Ubuntu.
<Blacken> I like the KDE graphics more than the Kubuntu ones; I wish I could find 'em.
<tm24fan> mabreaux: i have a dvd from Linux Format Magazine which has a ubuntu multipack...effectively you get gnome, kde, and xfce, all fully functioning...its kinda nice except xfce sucks
<nuxil> !equlizer
<mabreaux> did the same for me when I tried to install gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equlizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !eq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> :(
<trappist> ubotu: do you have a question?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you have a question? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> err
<trappist> dangit
<trappist> nuxil: do you have a question?
<nuxil> i need a eq
<trappist> nuxil: try kmix, aumix or alsamixer.
<trappist> or alsamixergui
<nuxil> no.. not a mixer
<trappist> oh wait :)  yeah
<trappist> iirc that's application-specific.  for example, xmms has its own eq.
<mabreaux> so are you running the beta currently?
<nuxil> no i need a backend for alsa or someting like that
<trappist> nuxil: right, I'm saying I don't think there's such a thing.
<nuxil> trappist, Im not using xmms
<trappist> nuxil: no, I figured if you were you wouldn't be looking for an equalizer :)
<nuxil> lol yea right :)
<trappist> apt-cache search equalizer only turns up xmms stuff and LADSPA stuff
<banjooie> wtf
<banjooie> why isn't adept working
<trappist> whatever LADSPA is
<Blacken> banjooie: Save yourself some hassle, get Synaptic.
<banjooie> ...Yeah, that'd be nice, but I can't even seem to open debs right now.
<Blacken> banjooie: dpkg locked?
<mabreaux> does adept clain the is files are locked?
<trappist> nuxil: what *are* you using?
<banjooie> No, it...it pretty much just froze up after I successfully searched for updates.
<nuxil> as a player? apollon and amarok
<mabreaux> I quite using adept and switch to synaptic.   adept had too many problems
<cpk1_> nuxil: amarok has an eq
<lcordier> Hi, I've a problem with Kontact, who can help me... please....
* trappist backspaces
<nuxil> cpk1_, it dosent work well.. as i said,, i need a backend for alsa of some sort,,, not a eq thats intergrert in the application
<trappist> lcordier: I for one don't volunteer myself as the guy who can help until I know what the problem is
<Blacken> adept *is* a problem. >< It's so user-hostile.
<lcordier> trappist > the is simple : I configure Kontact to mail with Yahoo. It's ok
<lcordier> trappist> but when I want to send message, Kontact do nothing
<cpk1_> adept is user hostile?
<trappist> nuxil: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rteq/
<lcordier> trappist> there is no error message
<trappist> lcordier: is there anything in your outbox?
<ranjan> can ie 7 beta be install using wine?
<lcordier> Yes
<lcordier> trappist> I have 3 messages in outbox
<lcordier> trappist> It's very strange
<trappist> lcordier: you set up both a sending and receiving account?
<nuxil> trappist, alright :D thank you
<lcordier> trappist> Yes of course
<trappist> nuxil: it hasn't been updated in over 4 years, so don't get your hopes up :)
<lcordier> trappist> If I made a mistake Kontact send me an error message.. but there no one
<nuxil> :(
<lcordier> trappist> I seem that kontact do nothing..
<ranjan> ie7beta installtion help plese nayone?
<Blacken> ranjan: I think you're looking for WINE help...
<trappist> lcordier: that's awfully difficult to diagnose.  I'm not sure what to look at.
<cpk1_> lcordier: does yahoo use ssl for sending messags? did you enable it if so?
<lcordier> trappist> I try to make a mistake in configuraiton, and I try to send a message and I haven't error message to...
<trappist> lcordier: are there other sending accounts set up?
<ranjan> yes is there a wine forum?
<trappist> ranjan: try #winehq
<trappist> (I think that's what it is)
<ranjan> ty
<cpk1_> ranjan: but try wine /this/installsie.exe
<ranjan> cpk: it doesn't work
<lcordier> cpk1_ > If yahoo require ssl for sending message and if i dont select this parameter Kontact must to send me an error message, it's true?
<cpk1_> lcordier: I have no idea
<cpk1_> ranjan: which wine version do you have?
<lcordier> cpk1_ > thank you to try :-)
<cpk1_> are yo using the updated wine repo?
<trappist> lcordier: it should, yes.
<ranjan> yes cpk
<trappist> lcordier: it could be that yahoo is taking a very long time to respond, and you just haven't gotten an error message *yet*
<Frederick> folks how do I open a root terminal window in ubuntu?
<trappist> Frederick: open a non-root terminal window and use sudo
<Blacken> Frederick: sudo su -
<Frederick> trappist: tried but I need a root window
<Blacken> (for some reason, without the dash it seems to lock out my sbin directory. Odd.
<trappist> Frederick: I don't even know what root window means
<lcordier> trappist> when I use evolution, I haven't problem with the same parameters... so I don't think that Yahoo is taking a very long time...
<Blacken> trappist: ...A terminal window under root.
<Blacken> trappist: You know. Hash prompt.
<Hawkwind> No need for that.  Just use sudo
<trappist> Blacken: without the dash, you don't really become root, so /sbin doesn't get added to your $PATH
<Frederick> trappist: a console window opened and logged as root
<trappist> Blacken: well, you do but you don't.  anyway PATH doesn't get reset.
<Hawkwind> Or setup a traditional root account real quick and then you can simply use su - if you really must
<trappist> Frederick: try kdesu konsole
<blood> standard terminal had a option like "administration terminal"
<lcordier> trappist> thank for all. I'll try to search any more on the web
<lcordier> trappist> see you soon
<Frederick> trappist: no luck
<trappist> Frederick: can you be more specific?  works here.
<Hawkwind> Frederick: What are you trying to do exactly ?
<cpk1_> Frederick: i dont get it, sudo su - should work
* trappist sits back and waits for all necessary information to become available
<Frederick> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/yE9APB79.html
* Hawkwind Hands trappist a cold beer while he waits
<trappist> Frederick: those errors can be ignored
<Frederick> Hawkwind: I got a program wich does a broadcast ping I can't use it as a regular user if you want I can post the source
<Hawkwind> Frederick: That's normal on a Kubuntu install.  That will not keep it from opening
<Hawkwind> Frederick: So just use sudo or create a traditional root account if you must
<Frederick> but it doesn'r shows up it freezes in those errors
<Hawkwind> !bad device
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<trappist> Frederick: you could set the setuid bit on /bin/ping
<Frederick> sudo su did the trick :P
<trappist> Hawkwind: afaik the only different between ubuntu's root and traditional root is that there's no password
<trappist> *difference
<Hawkwind> trappist: That's probably correct.  I was just giving ideas since I really don't have all the information either :)
<banjooie> Okay, when I open up a .deb file
<banjooie> it says, in ark: this utility is not in your $PATH.
<cpk1_> trappist: if you dont set a root password you cant login as root
<trappist> if it were me, I'd setuid /bin/ping instead of giving an app a whole root console to play with
<trappist> cpk1_: right.  that's the idea.
<trappist> cpk1_: except using sudo, of course.
<trappist> time to go home!
* trappist &
<nuku> hi.. on edgy the kde file dialogs just show "home" and "media" in / .. how can i make the other folders visible?
<nuku> ok found the .hidden in / ... wonder if it really makes sense.. at least /mnt should be shown :/
<banjooie> okay
<banjooie> Ark won't open .deb files
<banjooie> claiming that the utility is not in $path
<banjooie> what do I do
<Dr_willis> why do you want to open a .deb ?
<Dr_willis> mc may be able to open them
<banjooie> er
<banjooie> so I can run easy ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ive 'unpacked' them some how befor.
<Dr_willis> huh...
<Dr_willis> what does unpacking a .deb have to do with easyubuntu?
#kubuntu 2006-10-05
<banjooie> er, it said to doubleclick the deb to run it
<banjooie> Once downloaded, double-click on the package to install.
<Dr_willis> now ya know why i hage easyubuntu. :P
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Dr_willis> hate. :P
<Dr_willis> for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> or install it from the shell. :P sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<mabreaux> hello again
<Dr_willis> moo
<cpk2> rawr
<Riddell> trappist: want to be an op in this channel?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: He just left for home, so it'll be a bit before he responds to ya :)
<Dr_willis> Thats no Excuse! he should haev his laptop going in his car!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Dr_willis> Thats the kind of dedication this channel needs!
<pierreth> hello, how can I import my audio cd in Amarok?
<Dr_willis> import? you mean rip to mp3 on the hard drive?
<Raul12> how can i download java runtime for offline install
<Raul12> ??
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<windshear> seems as kubuntu 6.10 beta doesn't like my soundcard, a c-media AC97 Audio device.
<windshear> I get error message: Sound server fatal error cpu overload, aborting.
<windshear> In kubuntu 6.06 it worked with no problem.
<pierreth> Dr_willis: yes, like in iTunes
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  i always forget the name of that apt-download-to-a-cd tool
<Raul12> i want to install it offline
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  never used itunes.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> in fact.. the extent of my cd ussage.. is pop it in.. run grip.. rip it to ogg format.. put cd away.. :)
<skabner> hi i need to paste some files in /usr/share/amsn/skins but it's not possible
<skabner> can someone help me
<skabner> ?
<Dr_willis> whats not possible? or you mean you dont know how.
<pierreth> Dr_willis: In iTunes, you put the cd in the drive, click import in iTunues and it creates mp3 files and add them to your collection
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  i use grip for that.. i just like how it works.
<skabner> yes i dont know how
<skabner> dr willis
<Dr_willis> skabner,  sudo cp whatever  /usr/share/amsn/skins
<Dr_willis> from the shell - is one way
<pierreth> Dr_willis: you mean I must do this in 2 steps?
<skabner> ok i'll try that tnx   Dr green
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  I 'rip' my cds  to my mp3 dir.. then play the files with the player.. i cant say tha ive ever messed with amarok much.
<Dr_willis> GRIP rips the cd's almost as fast as i can put them in the drive. :P
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Thank the lord for GRIP :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: OK, I will try this avenue
<Hawkwind> One of my all time favorite apps
<skabner> try X-CD roast
<skabner> :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: Amarok don't seems to have an import fucntion
<cpk2> or how about kaudiocreator?
<Hawkwind> X-cd-roast is a CD burner
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  guess that means it cant be done then. :P
<Hawkwind> pierreth: You do realize you can do it in konqueror too.  Put the CD in the drive and navigate to audiocd:/ or media:/
<skabner> dvd and cd burner
<Hawkwind> skabner: Which isn't what he wants
<skabner> it's included with Automatix
<pierreth> Hawkwind: I want more than that. I want to add music to my collection
<Hawkwind> skabner: He's wanting to get the files to his drive and/or an ipod
<cpk2> does kubuntu come with kaudiocreator?
<cpk2> that rips cds
<skabner> ok! ...
<Hawkwind> cpk2: You can install grip very easily
<cpk2> Hawkwind: yes, but its even *easier* if something is already installed and in th kmenu
<Hawkwind> cpk2: As I said, you can do it with konqueror
<pierreth> I have started kAudioCreator, what encoder should I use
<cpk2> Hawkwind: yeah, i suppose that might be easiest, but you would probably want something that looks up a cddb for track names and stuff as it rips
<main2> what is the coolest linux program there is? :P
<main2> (beside 'su' :o O_o :+ )
<cpk2> is there a way to use kill to nicely stop a proc?
<main2> yes
<Hawkwind> cpk2: kill app or kill PID#
<main2> kill is nice by default, because it sends a 'sigterm' signal
<Hawkwind> It gets nasty when you start using -13 and -9
<cpk2> and that lets the app clean up?
<main2> if you wanne take down the process hard, use 'kill -9 pid'
<cpk2> oh i know all about -9 =P
<main2> cpk2: if its a good program, it should..
<Hawkwind> Though -9 should only be used in a very last resort
<Raul12> any short cut to view running processes
<Hawkwind> Most apps don't ever require -9 or -13
<Hawkwind> Raul12: top
<Hawkwind> Raul12: Or even ps auxxxx
<tonyr> To kill by appname, use pkill
<KDEfanboy> Raul12: CTLR+ESC in KDE
<Raul12> ok
<Dr_willis> kill -9999999999999999
<Dr_willis> :)
<Raul12> which services can be terminated for memory savin
<Raul12> :D
<Dr_willis> kill --with-extreme-prejudice
<Dr_willis> Raul12,  err.. the ones you dont use. :)
<Raul12> extreme-prejudice  any software ??
<Raul12> Dr_willis ??
<Dr_willis> Raul12,  find services you dont need.. stop them
<Dr_willis> but dont expect a lot of memory saving that way
<Raul12> how to get information about running services ??
<Dr_willis> if you are on a clean install.. then not a lot of services are running
<Dr_willis> cd /etc/rc2.d/   - and see whats normally ran on your system
<Raul12> still any way to get information on services
<Dr_willis> for example i have a -->  S25bluez-utils that i dont really need
<cpk2> right now gkrellm is reporting 205 procs =P
<cpk2> top only says 100 total though
<minerodoco> buenas, alguien puede ayudarme, please?
<KDEfanboy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> im showing 131 in gkrellm
<Dr_willis> htop shows 103
<Dr_willis> Tasks: 124 total,   2 running, 122 sleeping
<cpk2> hrmm i think i might of had a memory leak
<cpk2> my actual ram is almost full
<Hawkwind> cpk2: All depends on how you're reading it
<glj12> hiya all
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Remember, linux handles RAM the complete opposite of Windows
<glj12> i keep getting this error message when trying to update ANYTHING in adept: "There was an error commiting changes..." blah blah
<cpk2> it says i have 36000k free
<Arlington> whow is windows using it and how linux ise ot?
<glj12> how do I fix that>
<glj12> ?
<cpk2> 26000 now =P
<Dr_willis> when in doubt - use the ram as cache...
<Hawkwind> cpk2: It's probably mostly cached, which is a good thing
<glj12> Anyone?
<Dr_willis> thats the linux way
<glj12> arg, infuriating....
<Hawkwind> cpk2: So the more you have cached, the faster things will run.  It only frees ram as it needs it
<Arlington> glj12: what was the erro?
<glj12> There was an error commiting changes.
<glj12> the usual
<cpk2> ah ok so i guess I am good with 807000k cached? =)
<glj12> Arlington: do you need the full message? or isn't it fairly generic
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Definitely
<glj12> how about you hawkwind, have a chance to answer a generic error message? :P
<cpk2> wonder why i have such a big disparity in procs reported by gkrellm and top
<Hawkwind> glj12: I don't use adept, sorry
<glj12> ok
<Hawkwind> I use apt-get from the cli which is just known to work where as most GUI package managers don't, or have issues
<Hawkwind> cpk2: gkrellm is always going to be off
<shadowr3d> im back everyone
<shadowr3d> hawkwind omg
<glj12> let me give you that error message hawkwind
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Just not by that far usually
<shadowr3d> hello hawkwind
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Hey
<shadowr3d> remember me u helped me with my sound problem
<cpk2> well i suppose it isnt really anything to be concerned with
<Hawkwind> cpk2: For instance, my gkrellm shows 113 and top shows 103
<shadowr3d> nevermind im meant wine problem
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: I did ?
<shadowr3d> yeah my wine problem
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, yeah wine maybe.  I know very little about getting sound to work when it doesn't work :P
<cpk2> glj12: you could try getting packages with apt-get
<glj12> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/kdebase-dev_3.5.2-0ubuntu27_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<glj12> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<glj12> thats what it says with apt-get
<cpk2> glj12: did you try both of those?
<shadowr3d> you helped me manage repositries
<Hawkwind> glj12: sudo apt-get update
<glj12> i did
<shadowr3d> no hawkind
<Hawkwind> glj12: Can you paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us so we can see it
<glj12> where is it
<Hawkwind> glj12: /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadowr3d> only if they made a buddy list for konversation
<menace_> !adept fix
<shadowr3d> hawkwind will so be on it
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<menace_> how do i unlock adept? i can never remember the command
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<shadowr3d> i like windows now
<cpk2> shadowr3d: address book via konversation?
<menace_> thank you hawkwind
<Hawkwind> menace_: You're welcome
<shadowr3d> huh
<shadowr3d> cpk2 what do u mean
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way i can get a script to run automatically every hour or so?
<cpk2> shadowr3d: add people to "friends" in konversation
<shadowr3d> how do u do that
<glj12> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/134
<Admiral_Chicago> i keep having to kill compiz because its got a memory leak and i'd like to just automate that to do it every hour
<glj12> that right?
<shadowr3d> please tell me
<glj12> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/134
<shadowr3d> please
<cpk2> right click a name and go to address book associations
<Hawkwind> glj12: Looking now
<shadowr3d> ok
<glj12> mmk
<shadowr3d> ooooooh
<Hawkwind> glj12: Hmm, all looks good there
<glj12> yeah
<Hawkwind> glj12: Can you run a sudo apt-get update   and then if there are any warnings/errors paste the entire thing to the http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<menace_> libqt-perl-----java keeps asking if this is installed...would it be a good idea to install it?
<shadowr3d> gtg
<admin__> # xbins
<glj12> ok
<shadowr3d> i like windows now sorry kubuntu
<admin__> why?
<menace_> lol
<admin__> kubuntu is amazing
<shadowr3d> i havent used kubuntu in 4 months i think
<windshear> Hello
<windshear> If you use the install script and you have entered all the requested data you get to the -Ready to install- screen. This shows you the summary of the necessary info you provided to install kubuntu. (Language, Keyboard layout... till grub).
<windshear> Then there is a note: If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. [...] 
<windshear> But unfortunately there are no changes listed below eventhough I told the script to format 2 partitions.
<windshear> In 6.06 the changes were listed correctly.
<admin__> hey
<admin__> btw
<shadowr3d> i finally got my sound to work in xp YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<admin__> does anyone not how I can change channels in koversation?
<shadowr3d> Goodbye hawkwind and everyone else
<menace_> later shadow
<admin__> byw
<admin__> bye*
<shadowr3d> type /list
<shadowr3d> admin_
<shadowr3d> type /list
<admin__> thanxs
<shadowr3d> no prob
<admin__> im used to MIRC in windows
<shadowr3d> o
<shadowr3d> never heard of it
<glj12> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/135
<pierreth> Dr_willis: My extraction is on the way
<Admiral_Chicago> admin__, /join?
<Admiral_Chicago> or click on the channel
<shadowr3d> gtg i have dentist appointment im getting my teeth cleaned
<Hawkwind> glj12: Ok, here's what you need to do
<shadowr3d> yaahoooo
<glj12> yay, k
<shadowr3d> goodbye
<Hawkwind> glj12: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<admin__> thats for servers
<Hawkwind> glj12: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor of choice of course
<admin__> im talking about channels buddy
<shadowr3d> see ya hawkwind
<shadowr3d> hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> glj12: Then on the sources that have us.archive.ubuntu.com make it just archive.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: See ya
<shadowr3d> yay'
<shadowr3d> bye
<admin__> darn
<admin__> i cant find one called efnet?
<admin__> nay ideas?
<glj12> ok, cool
<admin__> any8
<glj12> trying that now
<Hawkwind> admin__: What are you looking for exactly ?
<glj12> nope, same thing
<glj12> brb
<Hawkwind> glj12: Did you edit the file ?
<Hawkwind> glj12: If so, then you need to do a sudo apt-get update for it to pull down the new information
<admin__> guys
<admin__> any help here?
<cpk2> admin__: /list is only going to show you channels on the servers you are connected to
<glj12> yeah
* foo is jealous of ubotu 
<glj12> i did all that
<glj12> i got the same errors
<admin__> so how can I connect to more?
<Hawkwind> admin__: What are you looking for exactly ?
<Hawkwind> glj12: Then you probably didn't save the file
<glj12> i replaced all, (8 instances)
<admin__> efnet
<glj12> i did..
<Arlington> !christmas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about christmas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glj12> ctrl s
<glj12> and pressed save button
<cpk2> admin__: same way you connected to freenode
<Hawkwind> admin__: http://efnet.org and look on their site
<Arlington> goodnight folks
<Hawkwind> glj12: You did edit it as sudo/root, correct ?
<Hawkwind> glj12: Open the file again and make sure your changes took place
<glj12> i copied and pasted what you had said to type
<glj12> i just did
<glj12> just checked again
<Hawkwind> glj12: You opened the file again and the us.  part is gone ?
<glj12> yes..
<Hawkwind> glj12: Run sudo apt-get update  again and paste it all to the pastebin
<glj12> ok
<admin__> thanx
<admin__> i got it i think
<glj12> h/o, need to get a connection elsewhere, brb
<glj12> back
<glj12> mmmk
<glj12> let me repaste it there for ya bud
<glj12> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/136
<glj12> ??
<glj12> am i even connected
<Skrot> yes
<glj12> oh cool
<Skrot> Are you using a proxy or something?
<glj12> no
<glj12> i just disconnected
<glj12> and i can never tell when i am on or not
<glj12> =/
<Skrot> I was thinking about the paste ;)
<glj12> so uh... Hawkwind, ya there?
<glj12> heh
<Skrot> Wondering why it tries to connect localost:4001
<NotWired> if i've installed kubuntu from a base ubuntu install, is there an easy way to remove all the ubuntu / gnome related libs and apps i don't need?
<glj12> mmmm
<BonBonTheJon> NotWired: yes, google for kubuntu pure kde, I have seen a site about it
<NotWired> thank you BonBonTheJon!
<pierreth> how can I encode my music to I can read it on an ipod?
<glj12> Hawkwind dissapeared. :(((\
<pierreth> the free audio formats are not supported
<BonBonTheJon> pierreth: you can rip to mp3
<zorglu_> woiw i love the internet :)
<pierreth> BonBonTheJon: I do not have this choice with KAudioCreator
<shadowr3d> how do i erase kubuntu
<shadowr3d> ubotu erase kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> pierreth: make sure to install lame (liblame?), it handles mp3's
<zorglu_> i need to learn about doing business, and i dont.... but... standford makes video and audio of course about this :) that i can listen to for free from my home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erase kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> how nice if this internet
<zorglu_> HTANKS JOHN POSTEL
<shadowr3d> anyone know how to delete kubuntu
<Hawkwind> glj12: It appears you don't have a net connection on that box or something is messed up somewhere
<zorglu_> all repeat after me :)
<glj12> i vote for second idea
<shadowr3d> anyone at all
<glj12> considering the fact that I am talking to you.
<shadowr3d> please help me
<shadowr3d> please
<Hawkwind> glj12: Can you ping the URL ?
<glj12> it happens at home as well.
<glj12> um, h/o
<shadowr3d> please
<BonBonTheJon> shadowr3d: what do you mean delete kubuntu, completely delete it, or just remove kde
<glj12> whats the addy
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Please relax a little bit.  When someone can help you they will
<Dr_willis> hmm
<shadowr3d> delete it from this computer
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: Install another OS over top of it
<shadowr3d> ok sorry
<glj12> Hawkwind: I can ping it.
<Dr_willis> nothing like a vague question demanded to be answered. :P
<BonBonTheJon> shadowr3d: delete the linux partitions
<shadowr3d> i dont really have time to install winxp all over again
<Dr_willis> shadowr3d,  you mean totally remove linux then ?
<shadowr3d> yes
<shadowr3d> how
<Hawkwind> glj12: Why is it trying to connect to localhost all the time ?
<glj12> how should I know. =/
<BonBonTheJon> shadowr3d: if you delete kubuntu, do you have another OS installed
<glj12> i am on a college connection atm
<glj12> does that mean anything?
<glj12> no vpn though
<Hawkwind> glj12: Something is messed up in your network settings I'm afraid
<Dr_willis> boot the xp cd. use its rescue mode  and the 'fixboot' and 'fixmbr' commands to remove the grub loader. then fdisk and delete the linux partitions
<glj12> damnit.
<shadowr3d> yes
<shadowr3d> i have xp
<shadowr3d> have to brush my teeth nevermind its ok
<Dr_willis> then repartition/format the drives to be whatever filesystem you want.
<shadowr3d> im a noob
<shadowr3d> sorry i wouldnt know what u would be talking about
<pierreth> BonBonTheJon: OK, I am installing
<shadowr3d> ill leave it on
<shadowr3d> i like it still
<shadowr3d> ok
<Dr_willis> 1) remove grub with fixmbr/fixboot  2) use whatever partioning tools you like to delete the partitions
<shadowr3d> thnx anyways
<shadowr3d> ill remeber that
<shadowr3d> next time i have time to delete it
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> goodbye
<craig_> hello
<Dr_willis> bed time for anyone else? :)
<Hawkwind> Wow, what a character
<Dr_willis> yea.. seen sevarl like that today
<Dr_willis> sort of odd...
<Hawkwind> He's like that everytime he comes in
<Hawkwind> Starting to think he's sort of trolling in ways
<Dr_willis> or a very hyper 12 yr old.
<craig_> anyway a kubuntu could release a proprietary driver version?
<Hawkwind> Hah.  Maybe a combination of both
<Admiral_Chicago> craig_, ?
<jammer_> anyone have compiz working?(kubuntu dapper and kde)
<pierreth> BonBonTheJon: Can I add aac instead?
<craig_> de craig
<Admiral_Chicago> jammer_, i do
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> if you need help ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<jammer_> k, thatnk you Admiral_Chicago, i do need help - having trouble getting them installed
<craig_> i'd love to see a Kubuntu version with XGL and Nvidia standard
<Dr_willis> well if Nvidia would quit being such jerks. :)
<craig_> jerks why?
<MotorCityMadMan> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMDAthlon643400+ at 2210 MHz (4426 bogomips), , RAM: 391/1518MB, 104 proc's, 11.50min up
<MotorCityMadMan> Random Fortune: Anyone who thinks UNIX is intuitive should be forced to write 5000 lines of  code using nothing but vi or emacs. AAAAACK! 	-- Discussion on the intuitiveness of commands, especially Emacs
<NotWired> vi rules!
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "November Rain (1992)" by Guns N' Roses on Use Your Illusion I [Amarok] 
<nblit> <<good evening, can anyone assist with a wifi problem?>>>
<MotorCityMadMan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nblit> been there
<fannagoganna> i was wondering if anyone has gotten google talk to work with kopete on KDE?
<fannagoganna> i am using Kubuntu 5.10
<craig_> ok can anyone point me to where i find how to make kubunto see my windows drive?
<NotWired> yes fannagoganna, i'm doing that
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<fannagoganna> sorry, by google talk i meant the phone calls from other gtalk users
<Dr_willis> read there craig_  :) and bookmark that.
<NotWired> oh, no... sorry then fannagoganna
<nblit> any takers on the wifi problem?????  going once
<fannagoganna> how about a more generic sipphone? Has anyone gotten one to work?
<craig_> rgr
<nblit> any takers on the wifi problem?????  going twice
<nblit> need assistance
<nblit> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Dr_willis> totally depends on the chipset.... :)
<Dr_willis> and then ya got the 'how the #&@&@ do i configure it now"  step 2
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<nblit> De_willis i installed it and it does not see my card
<snook353> what is a good dictionary for kde?
<MotorCityMadMan> webster
<snook353> i miss stardict :(
<mabreaux> nblit: install "hwinfo" and run the command "hwinfo --netcard"
<nblit> Dr_willis when i rght clck network-manager it says "no network devices have been found"
<nblit> mabreaux: what next?
<enzo_> Can downloading torrents cause issues?
<nblit> enzo_ yes it causes headaces and pnumonia
<enzo_> There is something wrong with the torrents I'm getting or something because I seem to lose my GRUB every so often after using Ktorrent
<nblit> LOL
<nblit> mabreaux: i have the info are we looking for anything in particular??
<Dr_willis> nblit,  then you are at step #1 - getting the card working.
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  torrents shouldent be affecting grub.. at all..
<nblit> Dr_willis: the card is working
<Dr_willis> not much should be affecting grub.
<nblit> Dr_willis: it just wont do any encryption
<Dr_willis> nblit,  no clue then.. prove its working..  read up on the other configuration tools I guess.
<Dr_willis> nblit,  cant even do wep eh>?
<nblit> Dr_willis: iwlist [card name]  scan shows me the network
<Dr_willis> now you got the problem clarified and refined at least. :P
<nblit> Dr_willis: when i disable encryption on my wrt54gs with dd-wrt i get an ip address
<nblit> Dr_willis: its only when i try to use WEP or WPA the darn thing does not get an IP address
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "Sweet Dreams (1995)" by Marilyn Manson on Smells Like Children [Amarok] 
<nblit> Dr_willis: any thoughts?
<Dr_willis> nblit,  possibially you are just geting the info entered wrong.. seems to me that some router makers use the various wireless terms a bit loosely.
<Dr_willis> for example  one calls a  64bit key a 40 bit key
<Dr_willis> another called the key a 64bit hexdecimal key.. or a 64bit ascii key..
<enzo_> Dr_willis, I'm getting screwed by it
<enzo_> no more GRUB... and apparently no more HDD
<nblit> Dr_willis: are you familiar with the dd-wrt firmware for linksys wrt54gs?
<Dr_willis>  i was entering my key in the ascii area when i needed it in the hexidecimal area.
<Dr_willis> I got a Linksys Mini router.
<Dr_willis>  not sure if its the same or not
<nblit> Dr_willis: well i burnt a linux os to my linksys router
<Dr_willis> WRT54GC - is what i got.
<nblit> Dr_willis: called dd-wrt
<Dr_willis> I hgad a wrt54gs and it kept dropping the signal.. so i took it back. :P
<Dr_willis> really ticked me off.
<nblit> Dr_willis: do u have the linksys web pages?
<nblit> Dr_willis: well if you wouls have used dd-wrt os for the device you wouls not have returned it
<nblit> Dr_Willis: check this out >> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php
<soulrider> err, im trying ot empty my garbage bin
<soulrider> but it wont free up any space
<soulrider> and it needs to free up space
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "More Human Than Human (1995)" by White Zombie on Astro-Creep: 2000 [Amarok] 
<enzo_> HDD is cold
<enzo_> :/
<enzo_> ???
<Dr_willis> the extent of my wireless needs are minimal.. 1 machine.
<soulrider> ?
<enzo_> GRUB is back
<Dr_willis> one machine thats rarely needed to be on the wireless network. :)
<Dr_willis> I did put linux on my NSLU2 unit. :)
<soulrider> NSLU2 ?
<enzo_> Dr_willis, from your level of expertice (sp) would you say that I need a new HDD or that I may have a conflict with the way I have Kubuntu setup?
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  sounding like a HD issue
<Dr_willis>  NSLU2 - a 'fileserver' that uses external usb drives.
<Dr_willis> Neat little toy.
<enzo_> can the live cd reimage everything as I have it on another HDD if I got a replacement?
<Dr_willis> reimage?
<enzo_> MotorCityMadMan, I'm listening to More Human Than Human (Meet Bambi in the King's Harem) from the Covenant soundtrack on my mp3 player
<enzo_> I want to copy everything that I have on my 250GB HDD to a bigger HDD
<Dr_willis> tar can do that with the right options..
<Dr_willis> or just install the 2nd hd. and move /home to it. :) simplier
<enzo_> but I have hda1 as winxp and hda6 as Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> moving from hda6 to hdb1 - will take a few changed in the various files. like fstab and grubs boot menus
<enzo_> newbie question, but I wanna know... If I move /home  what will happen to everything that I have in my other locations ( /usr )
<enzo_> I mean such things as my games, installs, etc
<Dr_willis> nothing.. you moved /home
<Dr_willis> the system wont even notice the differance if you do it right.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> neither will the users
<enzo_> but the other things would still be on hda
<enzo_> and I'm getting rid of hda all together, right?
<ace> hello can someone help explain to me how to edit the grub menu when my computer boots up
<ace> ?
<enzo_> ace, open up the run command and type    kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soulrider> err, i need some help
<soulrider> i had some free space, i deleted 2 DVDs
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  totally NOT...
<soulrider> they wer eon another partition
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  you are moving /home to the other hard drive
<soulrider> but now its like they movied to my root
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  thats it.
<soulrider> and i cant free that space
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  look in the .trash dirs?  whever they are at...
<enzo_> I want to get rid of the HDD that I have now
<soulrider> but my trash sais its empty
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  why?
<Dr_willis> more hds are more fun
<Dr_willis> and can give better performance
<enzo_> bad HDD
<tackat> Somebody willing to try the instructions in my blog http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2429 with Kubuntu?
<enzo_> I have 3
<enzo_> This one in particular is not doing its job
<enzo_> at least not at the same level of performance as before
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  id reinstall to the new HD.. and copy the /home over to it then..  however removing/adding hd's can confuse grubs config
<enzo_> Done it already
<Dr_willis> if you are sure that hd is going bad.
<enzo_> seems that way, doesn't it?
<soulrider> can i use * as a wildcard in seach >
<soulrider> ?
<Dr_willis> what search?
<soulrider> searching for a .trash folder
<soulrider> because kde sais my trash is empty
<Dr_willis> i did locate .trash
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> only get kmail
<soulrider> and unused
<soulrider> but its a .trash file
<Dr_willis> could use some of those 'file size' viewer addons and see what dirs are so huge
<soulrider> like what tool
<soulrider> i dont know any =(
<snook353> Chcfuk22
<Dr_willis> i got one in the kde menus under the views..
<Dr_willis> not sure what installed it.. or if its in by default
<infornography> Can someone help me with my resolution and refresh rate? I want 1024x768@75Hz. I added the modeline "Modeline "1024x768" 81.54  1024 1064 1168 1352   768  768  770  804 -HSync +VSync" to the monitor section of my xorg.conf file, but when I restart x, nothing happens.
<Dr_willis> theres about 3 differn tones i know of.
<Dr_willis> RadialMapView, FilesizeView.. and one other.. that i never can rember
<Dr_willis> filelight is another
<Dr_willis> must be a few more out there that i cant rember
<cpk2> infornography: when nothing happens you mean you cant select it from the gui?
<infornography> Yeah exactly, it's not selectable
<soulrider> god that app rocks!
<soulrider> and friggin KDe didnt delete lots of stuff i deleted a long time ago
<cpk2> infornography: sometimes you dont need a whole modeline you can just add a mode
<soulrider> what an awesome app filelight is
<cpk2> infornography: were there already modelines in xorg?
<soulrider> doe shte red represent my trash Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  not sure. :P
<Dr_willis> Heh
<Dr_willis> your trashcan icon is showing empty eh?
<infornography> cpk2: You mean the modes in the screen section? There are seceral of those, one for each colour depth. But they don't mention the refresh rate
<soulrider> i cant believe this, my trash is 14 gb!!!
<KrAmMeR_> ok
<KrAmMeR_> so i still cant play music
<KrAmMeR_> : (
<MotorCityMadMan> how to clean orphaned files kubuntu ?
<soulrider> Dr_willis: aparently this doesnt delete anything, it just moves it
<Dr_willis> orphaned?
<soulrider> how am i supposed to actually erase everything
<MotorCityMadMan> old, usless files
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  never noticed the problem.   mine deletes stuff
<MotorCityMadMan> !orphan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> infornography: it will hopefully use 75Hz, just add "1024x768" into the color depth you use
<soulrider> 14 gb of trash in my system
<soulrider> tells eme mine doesnt :P
<Dr_willis> PEBKAC :)
<soulrider> if i use rm it will not use the trahs right >
<soulrider> it will actually delete
<Dr_willis> correct
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> im gonna start deleting with rm then
<MotorCityMadMan> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> can i use * as a wildcard in rm ?
<infornography> cp2k: It's already present in all the colour depths
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  i think you REALLY should read up a few bash tutorials and how the wildcards work..befor you totally trash the system
<cpk2> infornography: and you cant use 1024x768@75hz?
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  such a question is a scary one the way you phrased it. :P
<Dr_willis> and * does work
<cpk2> soulrider: if you press shift delete it will delete with out using trash in gui
<infornography> I can select from anything up to 1280x1024. But always at 60Hz. My monitors ideal setting is 85Hz, but I prefer 70
<soulrider> ahh, cool
<soulrider> thanks cpk2
<infornography> 70*
<soulrider> yea
<infornography> 75*
<soulrider> iim a bit dangerous witht he CLI :P
<MotorCityMadMan> maybe this will work: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Dr_willis> i tend to just 'empty the trash :)
<Dr_willis> that deletes it.
<cpk2> infornography: I dunno, i gave up trying to get my monitor to use something higher than 1024x768 because it only used 85hz and it hurt my eyes
<MotorCityMadMan> mabe sudo apt-get autoclean --thehouse
<MotorCityMadMan> or --backofthehouse
<poseidon> motorcitymadman: but you'd have to do sudo apt-get install robo-maid first.
<MotorCityMadMan> mabe sudo apt-get autoclean --dogpoop
<infornography> Yeah it's frustrating. It worked perfectly in Slackware using this exact method. Makes no sense to me
<poseidon> sudo apt-get remove dog
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get  me a beer
<MotorCityMadMan> sudo apt-get run --cat
* TFrog thinks some people have had too much caffiene
<poseidon> sudo apt-get install 30tb-hardrive 50gb-ram
<menace> When i click the frostwire icon to try to open it, it starts off like its gonna run...then it just stops trying....it wont run....i have the same problem with adept, how can i fix this?
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "Been Caught Stealing (1990)" by Jane's Addiction on Ritual De Lo Habitual [Amarok] 
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: increase priority
<menace> how?
<MotorCityMadMan> make it the top dog
<menace> i know that dude
<menace> but how can i do it!?
<MotorCityMadMan> inter into run and look for priority increase
<menace> that makes no sense.
<menace> how do you enter into run?
<MotorCityMadMan> icon right click
<bimberi> man renice
<menace> thanks motor
<menace> bimberi: ?
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: work ?
<menace> im working on it
<bimberi> menace: nvm - that's the cli way ;)
<MotorCityMadMan> or run in shell
<Celeste> hi
<menace> it still isnt working
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: right clk/put into run dialog/options
<Celeste> Does anyone of you know a _really_ cool KDE desktop (maybe a screenshot) and how to make it?
<Celeste> I have no idea how it could look like,  but all my friends at work should say WOW we also want to get linux
<Celeste> it should look damn sexy
<Celeste> just a great desktop
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org has screenshots of various themes/setups
<Dr_willis> and live cd's are very handy for testing things out
<menace> i did motor
<MotorCityMadMan> super grub iso 4MB http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<menace> and i put the priority to full
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: is RAM low by chance ?
<menace> 256
<menace> but it just started this
<menace> and i only have konq, armarok,and konversation up
<MotorCityMadMan> i have every program running and my sys is smoking
<menace> lol
<MotorCityMadMan> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMDAthlon643400+ at 2210 MHz (4426 bogomips), , RAM: 921/1518MB, 110 proc's, 1.21h up
<menace> wow
<menace> i with i knew more about amd
<menace> the only amd i used was 8 years ago
<menace> and i was 7 then so i dont remember much about it
<fatejudger> so what exactly does Zeroconf do?
<menace> it was like 300mhz
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  heh - ive seen that also.. not sure what the heck its for.
<fatejudger> I know it's supposed to do things like detect network printers
<fatejudger> and ssh servers
<fatejudger> and ftp servers
<Dr_willis> or open ports on routers  Perhaps?
<fatejudger> but I can't really get it to do anything
<Dr_willis> no wait - thats Upnp
<fatejudger> I know Apple's implementation, Bonjour, allows people to connect printers to their mac and have it automatically set up on the network
<fatejudger> but as far as I know, my Kubuntu PC does nothing liket hat
<fatejudger> * like that
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to extract audio from a .mov file
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: i have a 10GB swap | maybe adding more swap my help your machine
<Dr_willis> the ubuntu devs sort of HATE that idea of anything auto going out to the network.. they like the systems to be as locked down as it can.. so they may have tuff disavled for zeroconf
<Dr_willis> http://zeroconf.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> lets read up on it. :)
<menace> swap is memory on a harddrive used as ram right...or is that shadowing ram?
<CaptainMorgan> if startx returns the errror: XIO: fatal IO error 104 and restartx is a command not found.. an ctrl-alt-bs doesn't do anything... what do I do? (after the login screen it goes to a failsafe terminal or the whole screen is black with only a command prompt)
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: well they did some nice additions to network config for Zeroconf in Edgy
<Dr_willis> menace,  unused stuff in ram gets swapped to the hd. then swapped back when needed (i think)
<Dr_willis> It is important to understand that the purpose of zeroconf is not solely to make current personal computer networking easier to use, though this is certainly a useful benefit. The long-term goal of zeroconf is to enable the creation of entirely new kinds of networked products,
<menace> ok, i have an 80gig harddrive for linux. how can i check how much swap i have?
<Dr_willis> 'free' command
<MotorCityMadMan> menace: kinfocenter
<Dr_willis> did you make a swap partition?  :)
<fatejudger> why can't we have cool functions on Zeroconf like Bonjour has
<fatejudger> I want my easily connected network printers
<menace> unless the initial installation did it, i dont have a swap partition
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  i cant even figrure out what all its doing..
<fatejudger> it doesn't matter if I already know how to set them up, it's the cool factor that matters
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  cups works very well for me in that area
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but the Ubuntu guys sort of have cups locked down.
<fatejudger> I'm tired of network printers
<fatejudger> Windows never wants to detect CUPS run printers
<fatejudger> or print servers
<Dr_willis> i got a whole.. 1 network printer..
<fatejudger> or anything for that matter
<Dr_willis> My printserver shares the printer as a Samba printer also. :P
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<Hawkwind> trappist: You around yet ?
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  ive NEVER heard of 'restartx' --  'startx' yes.. but not 'restartx'
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, yes, but startx returns that error
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: I have THE most trouble sharing Samba stuff
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: and the Ubuntu devels refuse to allow anonymous network browsing
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  it can be tricky.. but ive messed with it so much - ive learned all the tricks
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: they try and extol the virtues of password protecting your shares
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  edit the samba.conf - do what you want
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: yeah, it SOUNDS easy
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  :) i do it all the time..
<Dr_willis> that 'using samba' book thats avial online. is about the only samba referance ive read.
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: bah, samba.conf is like my ex-girlfriend, annoying and tempermental
<Dr_willis> and a LOT of time spent twiddling with the samba.conf file
<Dr_willis> i rarely hae problems with it.. i slapped it down a few too many times
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: I think I'm going to buy one of those fancy printers with built-in print servers anyway
<fatejudger> I love those things
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  i got a $30 printserver adaptor for my old laser parrallelport printer.
<Dr_willis> dlink is the brand..works ok.
<Dr_willis> once i learned the right info to put into the gnome/kde printer config tools
<fatejudger> I work at Best Buy, so I get a discount on those fancy wireless print server things from Linksys
<Dr_willis> ip# and port 9100  - and away it goes
<fatejudger> but those printers are pretty tempting
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  so you get them at the cost that i can go somewhere OTHER then B.B and get them.. :P
<Dr_willis> B.B here in town - is such a rip-off its nasty.. sad to say.
<Dr_willis> and tell your boss's i said that. :)
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: heh, it's not really that bad
<fatejudger> Dr_willis: except for USB cables
<CaptainMorgan> no one?
<Dr_willis> fatejudger,  it depends on the item.. but just last week.. they had a DVD-DL burner.. that was 2x the cost i could get it elseware.. :P
<Dr_willis> It pays to watch for sales. :P
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> they have them all the time
<Dr_willis> I did manage to get 2 rebates on my laptop from there.
<fatejudger> we don't do rebates
<Dr_willis>  and they had a much nicer return policy
<fatejudger> at least not on computers
<fatejudger> yeah, our return policy is amazingly nice
<Dr_willis> They had them when i got my laptop.. and HP had one also.. so i got 2 :)
<Dr_willis> then it broke..  returned it.. got a new.. and new rebate forms.. sent them in again! :)
<fatejudger> I've had customers return $1500 desktop systems, just because they "didn't have good luck with it"
<Dr_willis> heh. :)
<fatejudger> and exchanged it with the exact same computer
<fatejudger> the exact same one
<fatejudger> no joke
<Dr_willis> Lol. :)
<fatejudger> there was nothing wrong with the original one
<Dr_willis> its a "built on monday' computer.
<Dr_willis> I had a stroke of bad luck with my prev laptop..
<fatejudger> so now they have the same computer, and we have open box items
<fatejudger> something broke?
<Dr_willis> #1 had bad NIC conector.. #2.. the Hinges kept breakng...  got a different brand.. it SUCKED for linux..  first was great...
<Dr_willis> took IT back..  wanted my $$ back.. got stuck with the restocking fee..  so for $100 or so i 'rented' a laptop for over a year.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Then realized they  managed to give me extra rebates..
<Dr_willis> and dident charge me for some acessories.
<Dr_willis> *doh* heh heh
<Dr_willis> GOt a Little Turion Based Compaq laptop here now.. its decent at linux.
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> compaqs suck...
<Dr_willis> everything sucks in one way or another.
<fatejudger> eh, I'd be more inclined to buy a Toshiba or HP
<Dr_willis> $500 laptop..
<fatejudger> shit dude
<Dr_willis> i dont expect much..
<Dr_willis> it does its job.
<fatejudger> are you really that poor that you can't pay an extra 200 bucks and get something much better?
<Dr_willis> It was More.. $500 was price after all the rebates
<Dr_willis> or coruse its also a 1 1/2 years old now.
<Dr_willis> one of the first Turions out
<Dr_willis> its lasted longer then my other laptops so far.
<fatejudger> we had a Toshiba Core Duo with a gig of RAM on sale for 729 the other week
<fatejudger> that's probably the best deal I've ever seen there
<Dr_willis> this was befor core duos were even  known :)
<fatejudger> heh
<Dr_willis> im seeing advertised laptops with 12+ hrs battery life now.
<Dr_willis> Laptops and notebooks come and go like flies at a garbage dump, sometimes with less apparent reason than the flies.
<fatejudger> I'm just waiting for those Core 2 Duos to become cheaper before I go and blow 1k on one
<Dr_willis> ----> artical on laptops at -->  http://www.mobilityguru.com/2006/10/02/who_designed_the_latest_model/
<Dr_willis> i dont plan on getting another laptop for some time
<fatejudger> I've got this shitty Dell laptop right now
<fatejudger> the battery lasts a whopping 40 minutes
<fatejudger> by the time the damn thing boots up, its battery is almost half dead
<Dr_willis> Lol. thts my old HP HUGE laptop with a 9700 video card...  and 16 lb weight.
<Dr_willis> I went 'lighter' this time.. about  7 lbs  i think
<fatejudger> I just use the computers at my college's library now
<fatejudger> with a USB flash drive in hand
<fatejudger> and my copy of OO.o installed
<fatejudger> I bet I could even boot Linux off of it
<menace> whats OO.o?
<Dr_willis> openoffice.org
<menace> ok
<fatejudger> I'm just waiting for KOffice to get ported over to Windows
<fatejudger> that'll be the day
<fatejudger> probably the same damn day Amarok is ported
<foo> hm, my sound stopped working. Any ideas? I tried to restart alsa-utils but that didn't do anything. lsof|grep dsp returned nothing. hmm
<foo> Hawkwind: help me!
<Hawkwind> foo:  I thought you ran Ubuntu and not Kubuntu :P
<foo> Hawkwind: f ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Huh ?
<foo> Hawkwind: What I said
<CaptainMorgan> is there dual monitor support for K/Ubuntu?
<foo> f ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: F ubuntu he said as in fudge ubuntu
<foo> oh, err... no
<foo> Fluxbox ...
<foo> Fluxbox Ubuntu :P
<Hawkwind> CaptainMorgan: Certainly.  I'm using Nvidia and TwinView right now
<gnomefreak> oh
<foo> Ah, no, I didn't mean it that way
<Hawkwind> He runs Ubuntu
<foo> haha
<Hawkwind> He's playing and trolling :P
<CaptainMorgan> Hawkwind, what about ati 9800 pro?
<foo> Yeah, ubuntu with fluxbox
<CaptainMorgan> Hawkwind, out-of-the-box?
<foo> gah, an alsa problem should be the same. *shrug*
<Hawkwind> CaptainMorgan: Best of luck to ya there.  ATI is nothing but a pain.  But you want Xinerama
<Hawkwind> CaptainMorgan: Simple edit of the xorg.conf file if you have Nvidia
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good evening!
<CaptainMorgan> Hawkwind, but a simple edit of xorg.conf for ati doesn't work?
<CaptainMorgan> I assume
<Hawkwind> CaptainMorgan: Getting ATI drivers installed is nothing but a pure pain.
<Hawkwind> I know nothing about ATI since I won't touch them since they really don't have native drivers
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Hawkwind ;)
<TheHighChild> Hey folks, anyone have a widescreen LCD?
<fatejudger> TheHighChild: yes, 24 inches
<chewinnnng232> hi guys, anyone knows a website equivalent to the "fedora core installation notes by stanton finley" for the kubuntu distro?
<TheHighChild> fatejudger: nice! I just got a Samsung 20"
<fatejudger> TheHighChild: cool
<TheHighChild> Not sure how to best configure it
<fatejudger> TheHighChild: is it not displaying the proper resolution?
<TheHighChild> fatejudger: Everything works great. Just wondering how I can get the best settings. If there's an app or anything
<chewinnnng232> which websites are the best about installing additional software on kubuntu? for instance to install mplayer with all the codecs?
<fatejudger> TheHighChild: as long as it's displaying at the proper resolution, that's all you need to do
<fatejudger> TheHighChild: if it looks stretched, then it's not displaying at the right rez, and you'd have to change it
<TheHighChild> fatejudger: Yeah but I'd like it to be the best as to prolong the life as long as possible
<TheHighChild> fatejudger: That's how it was at first but I googled someone's xorg with working settings and it works fine, but they didn't seem too confident about the accuracy of the settings
<TheHighChild> It's at the proper 1650x1050
<chewinnnng232> I am currently looking for websites with detailed instructions on how to install additional software. any suggestions? anyone?
<jsubl2> chewinnnng232: check out the faq in the /topic
<chewinnnng232> jsub12: thanks i'll check it out
<chewinnnng232> jsub12: what is /topic, is it on the kubuntu.org site?
<jsubl2> it is an irc command just type /topic
<chewinnnng232> ok thanks
<jsubl2> "/topic" without the quotes
<chewinnnng232> jsub12: the command seems to work but nothing comes up
<jsubl2> chewinnnng232:  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<chewinnnng232> jsub12: ok thanks i'll sure check it out
<Hawkwind> [ 8:41pm]  The Topic For #kubuntu Is Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy Beta Released | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Hawkwind> chewinnnng232: You should have seen that as soon as you joined the channel
<chewinnnng232> Hawkwind: thanks
<david__> can i set xwindows to log out after a certain amount of time?
<Hawkwind> david__: With a cronjob you could
<david__> is that a service i need to run?
<Hawkwind> No.  man cronjob for tons of info or read this page on my forums:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=179.0
<david__> ok thanks
<david__> you gonna write book?
<david__> Linux for dummies?
<david__> guess ill have to get cronjob
<david__> i don't seem to have any information on it
<TheHighChild> fatejudger: What font/s do you use?
<nuku> any hints getting flash player to work under edgy? i installed flashplugin-nonfree but opera/konqueror just show a gray box and firefox crashes...
<AWOSDev> I want to play MIDI files but can't.  First it said "no such device /dev/snd/seq", so I modprobed snd-seq.  Now it says its playing but I don't hear any sound.  I can hear the KDE sounds (Waveform) but not MIDI.  What could the problem be?
<canllaith> Heya, is there some kubuntu user here I can get a default kopeterc from ?
<AWOSDev> canllaith sure
<AWOSDev> canllaith where is it?  ~?
<canllaith> Depends on how they do things. It's either in `kde-config --prefix`/share/config/kopeterc
<canllaith> Or it's in ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<nuku> canllaith: edgy uses this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25708/
<nuku> (its /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kopeterc :-)
<canllaith> ahhhhh [ChatWindowSettings]  is where the tabs option lurks
<canllaith> thanks, as far as I'm aware kopete hasn't been kconfig xt'd yet so finding those options requires grepping through the sources :)
<nuku> isn't there some kind of documentation for this?! :/
<canllaith> No, not really - until I get around to kconfig xt'izing kopete
<canllaith> Or someone else does
<canllaith> I started it, someone else started it, I'm not sure if anyone finished it.
<canllaith> All these config file only settings are only documented in the source
<nuku> wonder why kconfig was not used in the first place :)
<Vouksh> I'm having a little bit of trouble installing Xubuntu on my Thinkpad laptop. You think you guys could help me out?
<canllaith> Because it didn't exist.
<nuku> thats a point
<canllaith> anyway, thanks. Got the option I wanted :)
<nuku> sure np
<nuku> hm at least kopete 0.12.2 in edgy seems to use kconfig ;)
<canllaith> Not kconfigxt.... at least, I don't think so
* canllaith asks the lead dev
<canllaith> nah it's not
<canllaith> Since I said I'd do it about a year ago I'm not surprised
<nuku> well have to look into the difference of kconfig and kconfigxt :)
<nuku> at least read.*Entry gave me 453 hits ;)
<Blacken> O-kay...strangeness..xorg.conf has DRI *enabled*, but direct rendering is NOT enabled. ATI Radeon x1300. Anyone know why that may be?
<canllaith> nuku: kconfig xt starts with an XML file that defines all of those configuration classes and then it generates the c++
<canllaith> for an example take a look at kicker.
<canllaith> I drew up the xml files for that about 2 years ago
<nuku> canllaith: yeah just found some nice introduction.. looks sweet :)
<Blacken> Er, okay. Situation: I have an ATI Radeon x1300 graphics card. I just ran aticonfig --initial. It SAYS that DRI is enabled. But direct rendering remains off.
<smaggard> there is no such thing as direct rendering, thats why its off
<Blacken> smaggard: ...
<Blacken> smaggard: Come again?
<smaggard> iunno i was just makin somethin up
<Blacken> smaggard: Then STFU, please.
<Blacken> Does anyone have any experience with this issue?
<Blacken> I've run through the HOWTOs with no success.
<AWOSDev> !language > Blacken
<smaggard> hahaa ur an idiot because you cant figure out how to enable direct rendering, what a shame
<smaggard> ever heard of google?
<Blacken> smaggard: FOAD, troll. Unlike most of the folks who come in here, I do my homework before asking for help.
<smaggard> so you are saying no one else has had your problem before? wow congratulations
<Blacken> Look, nitwit. I ran through the bloody howtos, I've done my research, and there's an issue further down the line that I can't seem to locate. Now, like all good GNAA rejects, get back in your cardboard box.
<Blacken> Now--might there be anyone who might have experience with dealing with uncooperative ATI cards and DRI?
<caseyomah> Okay, I'm trying to setup smb shares in KDE, but no users (evidently not even root) have rights to do so (or make more users able to do so)
<caseyomah> My help from System Settings for file sharing gives an error.
<Blacken> caseyomah: Any specific error? Might help out those in the know a bit more.
<caseyomah> The file sharing module never ungrays.
<smaggard> i have an hp zv6000 laptop with ati and linux i know exactly what your going through
<smaggard> :D its a little tricky, but not hard at all to figure out
<brydenn> ok i have a bizzare problem. When i open anything and minimize it, it doesnt appear in the kicker bar
<brydenn> i cant maximize it
<brydenn> anyone know what's going on with that?
<smaggard> using default theme?
<AWOSDev> brydenn, try ALT+TAB
<caseyomah> smaggard: Yes.
<brydenn> it works if i do ALT+TAB
<AWOSDev> brydenn, hold down ALT while pressing TAB
<brydenn> but the boxes dont appear in the kicker bar
<AWOSDev> brydenn do you have the task thing on there
<brydenn> the task bar?
<brydenn> i have my KBFX button and a kicker bar
<AWOSDev> brydenn yeah
<brydenn> yes
<brydenn> i have your normal quick launch buttons too
<AWOSDev> brydenn, panel menu->add applet->task bar.
<brydenn> like muahaha
<smaggard> yeah you may not have the taskbar applet actually enabled
<brydenn> there it is
<brydenn> damn musta accidently removed that
<brydenn> thanks AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> brydenn no problem :)
<AWOSDev> brydenn if you have kids or pets they might have done it :)
<brydenn> haha no no
<brydenn> no kids, but i have a cat
<smaggard> lol its ok we all do stuff like that
<brydenn> yah it's cool
<brydenn> i'm just a windows guy trying to move away into linux :)
<smaggard> LOL
<brydenn> kubuntu seemed to be the right thing
<smaggard> what distro you using
<smaggard> ah kubuntu im guessing
<brydenn> i'm using Kubuntu Edgy
<smaggard> cool
<brydenn> i know it's beta
<brydenn> but i like it
<brydenn> and i'm starting to add some nice eye candy to it hehe
<smaggard> i used gentoo for a long time and i tried out kubuntu and ubuntu server and it was like OMG can it really be this easy!??
<brydenn> well you're smarter than me
<brydenn> i really wanted to give Gentoo a shot
<brydenn> but the F'n thing never installed right
<brydenn> i literally tried maybe 30 times
<brydenn> i gave up
<brydenn> with gentoo you get good stability and good optimization (from what i hear)
<smaggard> yeah, gentoo can take even linux masters a LONG time to get going
<brydenn> but i'll pass on the optimization for something that "just works" hehe
<smaggard> with gentoo, you get a distro that uses you instead of you using IT
<brydenn> yah well
<smaggard> i mean you literally have to compile EVERYTHING
<brydenn> i dont wanna fight it
<brydenn> ya i know
<AWOSDev> I'm not really wanting to go to Gentoo because of that
<brydenn> everything is from source
<AWOSDev> I've been with computers since the early 90s, ah DOS...and it scares me.
<AWOSDev> :)
<brydenn> hahaha
<Blacken> Gentoo is painful. Nice for optimized servers, though. Especially if you've got a rack of identical ones.
<brydenn> yah i can see its purpose in that arena
<brydenn> but for the day to day user? probably not
* Blacken compiled Gentoo on one of his school's 16 blade servers. Imaged the rest from the first.
<smaggard> if you need absolute performance and have days to configure it then yeah its good, but updating is another nightmare
<Blacken> We had maybe twenty minutes of downtime.
* AWOSDev wishes he could do what Blacken did :)
<Blacken> They used RedHat. They are insane.
<smaggard> lol redhat
<Blacken> AWOSDev: It's not that bad, really.
<brydenn> haha
<Blacken> AWOSDev: You just start it...and go away.
<Blacken> For a long time.
<smaggard> if you just start to read the gentoo manual you will see how complex it is.
<AWOSDev> No I mean install it not image it :)
* brydenn hearts his debian based kubuntu ;)
<brydenn> ok i'm gonna get back to adding some window decorations
<smaggard> figuring out what use flags you need or dont need is another BS part of gentoo
<brydenn> be back in a few
<smaggard> cya
<Blacken> Kubuntu has a home on my desktop, even if ATI's drivers suck the big one. But Ubuntu...not for servers. Debian's a good server distro--my personal server runs it. But the boxes at school get something on the order of a million (obviously not unique) visits per day.
<smaggard> ubuntu is based off debian..............
<Blacken> smaggard: Yes, but its packaging and distribution channels are a wee bit more unstable.
<smaggard> what???????!!!
<smaggard> ur effn crazy
<brydenn> haha
<brydenn> glad i'm not in on this one ;)
<smaggard> come back when you learn something
<Blacken> smaggard: Neg, Not crazy. there are odd, odd changes that sometimes come out of Ubuntu's repositories that the corresponding Debian ones don't have.
<Blacken> Well, no. Crazy, but not crazy in that regard.
<smaggard> whatever
<smaggard> ubuntu has had no problem as a server hosting 16 websites so far
<Blacken> I'm not saying it can't do it.
<smaggard> then what are you saying?
<Blacken> But Debian tends to be a more reliable platform in my experience.
<Blacken> As a desktop user I can handle the occaisonal "whoops, something went casters up" moment.
<Blacken> On a server, I won't take that chance.
<smaggard> thats great
<Blacken> Is it *likely* that something will break? Naw. Is it more likely, though? Probably.
<smaggard> doubtfully
<Blacken> Gentoo was the choice for the servers at school because it's fast, not 'cause anyone liked compiling it.
<smaggard> if your school chose gentoo as servers they are idiots.
<Blacken> Why?
<smaggard> gentoo is the LEAST recommended distro for serving, because of its multiple options, configurations, and setup can easily lead to mis-configuration
<Blacken> smaggard: There's a very simple solution to that. Don't misconfigure it.
<smaggard> dont take my word for it, just look on the internet
<smaggard> OMG
<Blacken> And where the hell are you getting these numbers? "LEAST recommended distro". By you, maybe. I've never seen any serious statistics to back up that position.
<Blacken> This is going to devolve into "omg my distro better than all others," so I'm going to go back to work now.
<smaggard> of course there arent any numbers what do you think they have a poll?
<smaggard> too many extra steps to get regular apps like sendmail installed
<smaggard> depositories are crap
<doombox> for server ? /vote slackware
<doombox> if you can't run slackware you shouldn't be doing a server..!
<brydenn> ok questions
<brydenn> i'm trying to install a window decroation
<brydenn> and i tried "./configure" and got this error...
<brydenn> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<smaggard> hmm what decoration is it
<brydenn> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330
<brydenn> that one
<smaggard> dont you add that through the kde theme settings?
<brydenn> i'm not sure
<brydenn> how do you normally add a window decoration?
<fateisajester> hi everyone. Im kind of new to linux. so you guy will probably see me here alot lol. i just wanted to get to know the mods right now.
<brydenn> a lot is 2 words bro
<smaggard> ummm
<fateisajester> lol
<smaggard> hold on ill download that
<fateisajester> so it is
<brydenn> thanks smaggard
<smaggard> ima get the corona one :D
<brydenn> hehe
<brydenn> i downloaded the nVidia one
<smaggard> gimme just a sec
<caseyomah> An error occurred while loading help:/:
<caseyomah> Cannottalktoklauncher
<brydenn> ok
<caseyomah> I get that error when trying to open help.
<mark_> does anyone know when edgy rc1 is coming?
<fateisajester> Is this room usually pretty active?
<mark_> yes
<mark_> why fateisajester?
<smaggard> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330
<mark_> need help?
<fateisajester> just wondering.
<Dr_willis> yes it is.
<fateisajester> not right now
<Dr_willis> Its quiet.... too quiet!
<Dr_willis> :)
<mark_> #ubuntu is more active
<fateisajester> just trying to get the feel of the roon
<mark_> scary active
<brydenn> smaggard:  why'd you post that link again?
<fateisajester> room*
<AWOSDev> Hey Dr_willis!
<mark_> dr willis
<brydenn> Dr_willis:
<smaggard> do you have kwin?
<brydenn> lol
<mark_> tell me the release date of rc1
<brydenn> kwin?
<brydenn> let me check
<AWOSDev> mark_, October 19th
<mark_> woooo
<AWOSDev> IIRC
<brydenn> smaggard:  yah adept manager says it's installed
<smaggard> ok
<mark_> october 19th is the new christmas
<smaggard> h/o
<brydenn> alrihgt
<brydenn> *alright
<mark_> calling people hos isnt allowed on freenode is it?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<fateisajester> what is "hos"?
<Dr_willis> Ho Ho Ho!
<mark_> yes that
<fateisajester> ooooooo...  n/m
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> mark_ LOL
* fateisajester is slow
<AWOSDev> h/o means hold on
<Dr_willis> PV=NRT
<Dr_willis> :)
<mark_> looks like a typo to me
<lebifteksauvage> Hello ;)
<fateisajester> hi
<mark_> hihi
<Dr_willis> h/0 = dividsion by 0 error
<Dr_willis> Hiddy Hooo!
<mark_> o ya awosdev
<AWOSDev> Could also mean Hurst/Oldsmobiles.
<smaggard> so you type ./configure and what happens
<AWOSDev> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/H/O
<mark_> i found out what was wrong with my nvidia drivers
<mark_> lol
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis were you the one that said you got the new Weird Al CD?
<brydenn> smaggard: h/o
<smaggard> k
<mark_> no need to be rude brydenn
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  yeppers
* Dr_willis jams to White and Nerdy
<brydenn> mark_: haha not being rude
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis they played White and Nerdy on the radio earlier
* AWOSDev does too
<mark_> your dictionary says h/o stands for history of
<brydenn> or it could mean hold on
<brydenn> whatever you prefer
<mark_> and lol stands for lack of love
<mark_> or land of lincoln
<smaggard> hhaha
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  heh - AOL was supposed to have a permier of the video..but some how the video got leaked to the internet early.. so they cancled the premear!
<Dr_willis> I think that was the video.. lt was last week some time when it happened
<brydenn> hey smaggard
<smaggard> u gotta tell that where the kde headers are
<brydenn> good news
<mark_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<brydenn> i dont have that error anymore haha i got a new one now
<smaggard> lol
<AWOSDev> LOL it means laugh out loud :)
<brydenn> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<mark_> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smaggard> do you have qt installed?
<brydenn> no i'm installing it now i think though
<Dr_willis> qt -dev packages even
<mark_> !Lawyers On Line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Lawyers On Line - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark_> :/
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis yeah they put it up silently an hour before the scheduled time :)
<smaggard> ok you have to have the kde headers installed to use that akdc
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  oh? i was thinking it got leaked a few days befor..
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> i still aint seen it
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis it was leaked before
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis AOL put it up before the scheduled time by an hour
<Dr_willis> that dont sound like how i heard it...
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> The video was leaked onto YouTube on September 17, 2006 just one day before the video was planned to be officially released at 9 PM Pacific time at AOL.com. Due to the leak, the premiere was cancelled,[6]  and AOL silently slipped the video onto their website hours before the premiere was set to take place.
<Dr_willis> sounds like an AOL guy dident set his clock for DST
<AWOSDev> I edit Wikipedia :)
<AWOSDev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_&_Nerdy
<Dr_willis> Lol
<Dr_willis> so it is there.
<mark_> no one has easy problems that need solving?
<mark_> bah
<Dr_willis> mark_,  whats the air speed of a  coconut laden swallow?
<Dr_willis> :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: I have imported my stuff
<brydenn> smaggard: the akdc KDE headers?
<mark_> one sec dr_willis
* Dr_willis hands pierreth  a gold star...  err.. what stuff..:)
<mark_> !air speed of a coconut laden swallow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about air speed of a coconut laden swallow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pierreth> Dr_willis: my music
<smaggard> no
<smaggard> do this
<smaggard> sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  you mean you 'ripped' your cd's :P
<smaggard> that will install the kde headers
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  dont fall fo rthe fancy terms apple tries touse on you! :)
<brydenn> ok they're installing
<brydenn> err downloading rather
<pierreth> Dr_willis: the bad thing is that I need none free format for the ipod
<Dr_willis> i thought ipods could play mp3's
<fateisajester> Ive been having trouble getting a new partition working the way i want it. I have tried to create a fat32 partition mounted in /storage to keep all of my important files. i was able to do it but only root has access to it. i have tried to change the permissions but its not working. i have tried using konqueror, and use chmod 777 /storage, but the permissions never set. can someone please tell me how to set /storage to grant all acce
<fateisajester> sorry for flood. i didnt realize
<pierreth> Dr_willis: mp3's are not free
<Dr_willis> fateisajester,  you do NOT NOT NOT use chmod on a vfat partition
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<fateisajester> thx
<Dr_willis> fateisajester,  you use the 'umask=0222' option or similer. that site gives examples.
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  free enough for me. then again i dont own an ipod.. and never plan on getting one.
<Dr_willis> and i rarely listen to music much.. Other then weird al. :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: It would be great to be able to use the os we want on an ipod
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  i though thee was a linux-on-the-ipod project
<fateisajester> thx... ill give it a shot.
<AWOSDev> UbuntuiPodHowto - what a weird thought.. :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: I know but I don't think it is a real solution yet
<Dr_willis> real solution - stop buying ipods.
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> that'll work too
<AWOSDev> get an MP3 player and liblame0
<AWOSDev> tada!
<Dr_willis> people just look at me weird when i suggest a total boycott of ALL the music industry...
<Dr_willis> :)
<digivore> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<pierreth> Dr_willis: I love music, it is hard, but I copy CD instead
<AWOSDev> I still hate RIAA for killing Internet radio...as well as suing the dead person and the 11-year-old
<Dr_willis> gee lets see - how many cds do you own.. and if you played them all.....
<Dr_willis> Yea - internet radio - had such potential
<Dr_willis> well it still nice.. but not as legal as it could be.
<pierreth> AWOSDev: What are you suggesting instead of an iPod?
<brydenn> smaggard: you there?
<AWOSDev> MP3 player
<smaggard> yah
<smaggard> did you install the headers?
<brydenn> did you get yours to work?
<brydenn> yah they're installed
<pierreth> AWOSDev: what do you mean?
<brydenn> my configure was susseccfull too
<smaggard> and the configure works now
<smaggard> cool
<brydenn> i did make and make install
<brydenn> but i dunno if it worked hehe
<smaggard> now go to your apperance, u know how to get there?
<AWOSDev> pierreth, an MP3 player.  you know, it plays MP3s...
<pierreth> AWOSDev: like an iPod?
<AWOSDev> pierreth, like an iPod but not an iPod.
<brydenn> smaggard: yes i'm there
<smaggard> k
<smaggard> click window decorations
<pierreth> AWOSDev: Which one and why?
<brydenn> k
<smaggard> and click the drop down arrow and it should be listed
<brydenn> its not
<smaggard> hmm
<brydenn> :(
<brydenn> did you get yours to list?
<AWOSDev> pierreth, any and all.  because it's simpler and easier and more compatible than the iPod.
<smaggard> did u do sudo make install?
<brydenn> yah i did
<brydenn> let me try it all again
<smaggard> only sudo on the make install
<pierreth> Dr_willis: I think the solution is buying music on the internet directly from the artists
<ironfroggy> i have a question about ssh. im running three ssh servers on one domain and its confusing the keys. how can i fix that?
<pierreth> AWOSDev: like a Samsung? It is MS player. Why MS player would be a better idea than Apple players?
<AWOSDev> no I mean a real simple true blue MP3 player.
<brydenn> smaggard:  hmm it's still not showing up in the drop box
<AWOSDev> nothing more nothing less
<brydenn> and everything seems to be ok
<smaggard> mine complained about libXext in configure
<pierreth> AWOSDev: It is like a USB key but it is able to play mp3?
<AWOSDev> pierreth, some of them
<AWOSDev> pierreth, hold on a sec
<pierreth> AWOSDev: I never know these things existed
<AWOSDev> pierreth: http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=544612&x=0&Ntt=MP3%20player&=Search&y=0&uniqueSearchFlag=true&An=text
<brydenn> smaggard: i already have libXext installed
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  nah.. :) just listen to  talk radio!
<smaggard> now its complaining about libz
<pierreth> AWOSDev: it is a MS player
<pierreth> AWOSDev: I don't want to give my money to MS
<pierreth> AWOSDev: No more MS taxe on everything!
<AWOSDev> pierreth: http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=618525&x=0&Ntt=MP3%20player&=Search&y=0&uniqueSearchFlag=true&An=text
<AWOSDev> pierreth: even supports Linux 2.4!
<pierreth> AWOSDev: still an MS player
<pierreth> I guess we have no choice: Apple or MS
<AWOSDev> pierreth: Just because it plays WMAs doesn't mean it's a MS player
<AWOSDev> Ubuntu can play WMAs...is it MS?
<brydenn> smaggard:  so you havent got it to work ye?
<brydenn> *yet
<smaggard> no im trying another one
<pierreth> AWOSDev: No, it uses reverse egenering
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends use wmv's'
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> Friends don't let friends drive Hondas
<AWOSDev> :)
<pierreth> AWOSDev: why Hondas?
<AWOSDev> okay fine to be really honest Toyotas or Nissans either
* Dr_willis Drives a Dodge
<pierreth> AWOSDev: thank you for this information
<Dr_willis> :)
* AWOSDev is a foreign basher
<smaggard> bah its keeps saying libz configure error
* AWOSDev will not drive anything unless it is a Ford GM or Chrysler
<pierreth> Dr_willis: is poor...
<smaggard> AWOSDev> GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!! im the same way
<smaggard> the toyotas and honda will cause the downfall of america
<pierreth> pierreth will drive everything except a US car
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  i am? well if the wife would quit spending so much $$$
<AWOSDev> the Toyotas and Hondas will cause the death of all Americans :)
<pierreth> smaggard: good thing!!
<smaggard> lol
<pierreth> Dr_willis: joke!
* AWOSDev drives a [[Ford LTD Crown Victoria] ]  and is proud 
<Dr_willis> Guess what company i work for. :)
<smaggard> those foreign jobs piss me off
<pierreth> I hate USA, it is the enemy of the world
<Dr_willis> Of course id DaimlerChrysler an American car company now.. or not.. :P
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  yea.. whatever...
<MotorCityMadMan> USA USA USA USA
<Dr_willis> thats my new canned reply.... "Yea... whatever"
<Dr_willis> :)
<pierreth> no no no...
* AWOSDev loves his 5.0L - and doesn't understand what this 'MPG' thing is :)
<pierreth> I guess, it is not very important
<MotorCityMadMan> I'm in love with the USA
<AWOSDev> I just like seeing people live through fender-benders
<pierreth> MotorCityMadMan: you mean you love the world oppression
<AWOSDev> I've seen my fair share of people, especially youth, die in non-American cars
<MotorCityMadMan> pierreth: no / lots of GUNS
<pierreth> AWOSDev: I think the car is responsable
<AWOSDev> pierreth yes exactly
<pierreth> MotorCityMadMan: to do what?
<MotorCityMadMan> protection from bad ppl
<MotorCityMadMan> food
<pierreth> MotorCityMadMan: are you preparing yourself for war?
<MotorCityMadMan> no / i'm already at war / have been for 30 years
<pierreth> MotorCityMadMan: who is the enemy?
<MotorCityMadMan> bad ppl
<pierreth> ppl? what is the meaning?
<MotorCityMadMan> pepole
<AWOSDev> Anybody know how to get stains out of an LCD screen?
<AWOSDev> like sneezes and finger prints
<pierreth> MotorCityMadMan: who is bad, who is good?
<MotorCityMadMan> what kind of stains
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  they make special cleaners for lcds and  high end tv's
<Dr_willis> i use the stuff.. its like a thick jell liquid so it dont run.
<Dr_willis> and a little cloth squeggee
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> MotorCityMadMan: sneezes and finger prints
<Dr_willis> DONT use windex.
<MotorCityMadMan> lol
<pierreth> Dr_willis: water?
<Dr_willis> hmm...   distilled.. :)  perhaps.. but id invest in some good cleaner for them.
<Dr_willis> water seems to leave streaks/stains
<pierreth> Dr_willis: i used windex
<Dr_willis> i got a $15 bottle of this cleaner and its lasted me 2+ years
<Dr_willis> windex has ammonia - i think and thats BAD.
<Dr_willis> plus the sprays stuff can run down the screen into the  frame of the monitor.. and that can be real bad..
<pierreth> I would like to buy a glass to protect my screen
<AWOSDev> yes ammonia
<pierreth> I was not able to find one
<Dr_willis> a lot  of the better lcd screens theze days allready got a glass protector.
<Dr_willis> and some sort of anti-glare film on that..  thats what the ammonia can hurt.
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis - 2003 Compaq laptop - says it all :)
<Dr_willis> use sandpaper on it then. :P
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis that may be a little too gritty :)
<pierreth> sandpaper removes everything
<Dr_willis> i got an old sony vaio laptop - and it still has a nicer looking screen then many of the newer laptops out
<Dr_willis> wide screens - the future of lcd's
<Dr_willis> but how about TALL screens? :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: are you really a doctor?
<AWOSDev> Wide screen *drools*
* Dr_willis is a Dr of Love...
<AWOSDev> I want a 21" widescreen LCD...that would be COOLNESS
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  then you can have room for all the desktop applets and panels at the sides!
<Dr_willis> :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: can you help with my love problems? :-)
<Dr_willis> and the next windows version will take up even MORE useless space, pf the screen with more useless things.. and web sites will still be centered in a HUGE wide browser window..and  be a 3 inch wide colum.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  what problem?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt... use  the Old-skool-methods. :P
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis heck with that I'll get multiple desktops running on the same screen :)
<AWOSDev> Yeah I'm not liking Vista much either
<pierreth> Dr_willis: I guess it is too personal for this forum...
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> pierreth, go to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Dr_willis> Penicillian! man.. Lots of Penicillian!
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> hey does anybody know where lilo was from?
<AWOSDev> was it Boca Raton, FL?
<Dr_willis> call up that Dr Lady on Late Night Lifetime channel.
<james_xxx> i am trying to install a new video card in a dektop... how do i find out what the PCI number is for the new card? xserver is still only seeing the integrated card
<pierreth> Dr_willis: no it is OK, I guess I have the same problem as anyone else...
<AWOSDev> james_xxx lspci -n
<james_xxx> AWOSDev: ty much
<AWOSDev> james_xxx np
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  same problem? - Not marriied = No sex.... Married = dont WANT no sex... :)
<Dr_willis> err.. dont want any sex.. = married
<pierreth> Dr_willis: life is simple! :-)
<Dr_willis> So if you want sex but cant get any.. get married.. then you dont want sex...
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis clears the screen befor his wife walks in
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis do you know where lilo was from?
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis LOL
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  nope.
<AWOSDev> Oh okay
<pierreth> Dr_willis: OK, this is the solution!
<notech> Texas, I think
<AWOSDev> because I think I might have seen his accident on the local news.
<AWOSDev> oh I'm in Florida
<AWOSDev> he was like 20 or so, he had a Linux penguin beside him in the picture
<Dr_willis> thers so many motorcycle accidents a year in the USA - its scary
<notech> I never caught his age
<Dr_willis> I dont ride them any more.
<AWOSDev> he was certified as an MCSE at like 12
<pierreth> OK, good night
<Dr_willis> NVIDIA shares surge on Intel buyout rumors           http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061004-7910.html
<Dr_willis> One way to boost your stock... :)
<AWOSDev> dang
<AWOSDev> I wish I could buy Intel
<AWOSDev> :)
<brydenn> god
<Dr_willis> buy nvidia :P
<brydenn> this really sucks
<brydenn> does anyone know how to install window decorations?
<fateisajester> if im reading the  umask  stuff right, the you can only take away fron default permissions. you cant add to them?
<AWOSDev> He was in Texas
<AWOSDev> it was another FOSS-oriented computer geek that died down in Boca Raton, FL on a motorcycle accident three days after lilo.
<AWOSDev> freaky
<BonBonTheJon> brydenn: download an archive package, then go into the kcontrol, then do the install option, it installs for you
<fateisajester> is that correct?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kde-style-polyester kwin-style-alphacube kwin-style-blended  kwin-style-suse2
<notech> fateisajester: doesn't sound right to me
<Dr_willis> installs quite a few nice themes/window decors...
<Dr_willis> the default is 0777 i i thought..
<fateisajester> i cant get umask to give me rwxrwxrwx
<brydenn> BonBonTheJon: well i've already compiled the window decoration i want
<Dr_willis> i never have under stood the use of masks when ya coudl just set the  #'s
<brydenn> and it doesnt work just using the archive file to install a window decoration
<Dr_willis> umask of 0000 = rwxrwxrwx i thought
<notech> oh, well if 777 then i guess you could only take away. heh
<BonBonTheJon> brydenn: I download from kde-look.org, then install
<brydenn> k try something for me
<fateisajester> 0000 gave me r-xr-xr-x
<brydenn> BonBonTheJon: go here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330 and see if you can get it to install
<Dr_willis> gnome had that neat tool that lets your browse and install different themes.. sad that they are all ugly. :)
<Dr_willis> AKDC means Advanced Kwin Decoration Client
<BonBonTheJon> brydenn: sorry, window decorations doesn't have an install option, I was thinking more along the lines of splash screen
<Dr_willis> i THINK thats like some sort of meta-theme-skeleton that thenuses other themes wrote for  AKDC...
<brydenn> yah
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen a few other simler things
<brydenn> errr this should be easy
<Dr_willis> my downloads are slow.. let me try it :)
<BonBonTheJon> brydenn: the page says to go to the directory, then do ./configure, then make, then make install
<BonBonTheJon> it should work
<brydenn> yah i did that
<brydenn> got nothing
<BonBonTheJon> hmm, don't know
<Dr_willis> Im not clear on IF the downloads are diffrent themes/.windowdecorations or widgets
<Dr_willis> or if they are just themes FOR the   Advanced Kwin Decoration Client
<Dr_willis> it compiled. and installed (the frst download) but i see no mention of "corona' in my themes settings anywhere
<Dr_willis> trying softcrystal now
<brydenn> yah see thats what happened with me
<brydenn> i compiled, installed and didnt see it anywhere in the window decorations dropdown menu
<Dr_willis> --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -p  'kwin_corona_config.la' '/usr/local/kde/lib/kde3/kwin
<Dr_willis> it may be going to the /usr/local/ dir - not sure if kubuntu searches those by default or not
<Dr_willis> its annoying tha tthe thing uncompressed to   home/junior/ProyectoKwin
<brydenn> so i have to put the directory where?
<brydenn> yah i know
<Dr_willis> No idea. :P
<Dr_willis> i normally dont mess with themes.
<brydenn> hahaha
<Dr_willis> other then whats in the package manager
<brydenn> yah well i like eye candy
<pjz> anyone know how to get the latest beta to show video on my old matrox card?
<MrBIggZ> Greetings! I have one question, fairly simple in nature.  Question is when you install a package via apt-get and using a GDM (I'm using KDE) shouldn't it automatically put an item in the appropriate menu slot?  I did an apt-get for firefox but it never put anything in the internet slot on the GUI.  I did gaim .. that worked right .. there was a menu item for it.  Ideas?
<chavo> brydenn, I just installed that here it works no problem
<mark_> mrbiggz
<MrBIggZ> present!
<mark_> it may show up after you restart kde
<chavo> make sure you ./configure --prefix /usr
<MrBIggZ> I have .. a few times
<mark_> try ctrl+alt+backspace
<mark_> hrmm
<AWOSDev> MrBiggZ - try kbuildsycoca
<mark_> nothing?
<MrBiggZ> nope
<Dr_willis> Figured it out.. :P
<Dr_willis> lol
<mark_> try kbuildsycoca
<mark_> thats awos' advice btw
<MrBiggZ> Guess i'll have to add this in manually
<pjz> anyone know how to get the latest beta to show video on my old matrox card? or how to tell it to boot using text mode?
<Dr_willis>  - /usr/lib/kde3 is where the .so files go.
<MrBiggZ> i know when I ran a mandrake flavor that you used to have to run menu-update from a prompt
<mark_> really dont have to do that in ubuntu
<mark_> so i dont know why its doing it to you
<mark_> btw you're using gdm??
<mark_> why not kdm?
<Dr_willis> chavo,  yea - i was just thinking that..
<chavo> you can put them in your ~/.kde also for kstyle and kwin decos
<MrBiggZ> i am using KDE
<mark_> yeah but you said you were using the gnome display manager
<MrBiggZ> gde  would be graphic display manager .. which is what kde is .. another gui
<MrBiggZ> never said gnome .. hate gnome!
<MrBiggZ> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!
<mark_> gdm stands for gnome display manager, and kdm is k display manager
<MrBiggZ> ok none the less .. just a difference in meanings
<MrBiggZ> I found the context menu to add the item.
<pjz> is there a way to get kubuntu to not launch gdm when it boots off the CD?
<mark_> they each work better for their particular desktop environment thats why i was confused by why you were using gdm to run kde
<MrBiggZ> oh .. sorry
<mark_> np
<mark_> pjz what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> i dont see where they go in .kde  (perhaps i got some dirs not made yet)
<MrBiggZ> i'm testing this out on a vmware workstation .. if it works good .. i'll replace my fedora core server with this .. so far i like it
<pjz> mark_: well, when it I boot off the kubuntu livecd, it doesn't pick  my graphics card correctly
<MrBiggZ> anybody running it as a web server + email?
<pjz> mark_: or at least only the bootloader picks it correctly
<pjz> mark_: after it boots it switches to a different video mode and I can't see anyhting
<mark_> ok
<mark_> hmm
<pjz> ah, finally managed to kill the X server hard enough to let it stay in text mode for a few mins
<mark_> what card pjs
<mark_> and also, you can enter text mode usually by ctrl+alt+f2
<pjz> mark_: honestly I'm not sure... it's the built-in video on an old HP Vectra VL - it's a 500MHz P3
<pjz> mark_: ah! good to know
<pjz> mark_: I think it's some kind of old matrox chipset
<MrBiggZ> k .. thanks for the help.
* pjz does lspci and waits for the result... 
<pjz> ah, it's a 'Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP'
<mark_> hmm thats not good
<ubuntu_> hello.... any one here to speak?
<ubuntu_> spani
<pjz> mark_: yeah, I pretty much figured it would work out of the box
<mark_> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> si
<mark_> !espanol
<chavo> !es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mark_> bah darn u chavo
<ubuntu_> de donde eres
<chavo> lol
<chavo> de USA
<ubuntu_> a ok
<pjz> de Tejas
<ubuntu_> yo soy de argentina
<mark_> lemme check if the kernel has a module for your card pjz
<ubuntu_> que distribucion nix utilizas??
<mark_> pjz, try modprobe matroxfb
<rahul> hello all
<pjz> mark_: try that when, from where?
<chavo> hi
<mark_> well you're in terminal right now right?
<ubuntu_> hi??
<pjz> mark_: yeah - okay, it's not found
<mark_> gah
<mark_> you might have to compile your own kernel
<pjz> ooo, icky
<mark_> theres something in the kernel that supports matrox g200
<pjz> shouldn't this be a kubuntu bug?
<mark_> but i dont know if its on by default
<mark_> nah
<pjz> I mean, no worries for me - I've built my own kenrels and etc etc for ages
<neddiW> hi to all
<pjz> but it's mostly unusable for anyone who doesn't know how to break out of the X server
<mark_> hihi
<neddiW> how do i enable zeroconf in my kubuntu 6.06?
<mark_> you might try to install using the alternate install cd
<pjz> mark_: oh? there's an alt install CD?
<mark_> it may just be a problem with the live one
<mark_> ya
<rahul> i am trying to compile "file " package .. but it gives me the error "file: could not find any magic files!"
<rahul> any ideas ??
<mark_> i presume your running x86
<mark_> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<pjz> mark_: yeah
<pjz> mark_: how do I tell which vefrsion of the CD I'm running? or which version of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/release (i think)
<mark_> well yours tried to boot into a kubuntu session right?
<mark_> if so its a live cd
<pjz> yeah
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/lsb-release
<mark_> 0.o
<pjz> Dr_willis: sweet, thanks
<pjz> for the record, this is actaully a 6.10 beta LiveCD
<ubuntu_> pjs Do you running ubuntu i live cd now??
<mark_> pjz that image i sent you is an ubuntu image :p
<mark_> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<mark_> there
<pjz> ubuntu_: I'm testing a beta
<mark_> wait, edgy eft live cd?
<pjz> yes
<mark_> that would probably be your problem :\
<pjz> ah?
<brydenn33> ok i got it working :)
<mark_> they might not have worked out support for your card in the new version yet
<brydenn33> thanks to chavo
<ubuntu_> you are groso
<brydenn33> here's my desktop guys...
<brydenn33> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1co0.png
<brydenn33> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/997/snapshot2cl7.png
<brydenn33> what ya think :)
<pjz> mark_: right, but it's not listed on the KnownProblems wiki page
<mark_> well post it on the forum before reporting it as a bug
<mark_> and eww proprietary nvidia start bar
<pjz> what forum?
<mark_> your comp looks like xp junior
<brydenn33> <sigh>
<brydenn33> its a look
<brydenn33> and KDE dont act much different that the XP start bar
<ubuntu_> what is the version of linux that run a videos dvd's etc.
<brydenn33> so i dont wanna hear it
<ubuntu_> ??
<mark_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=144
<smaggard> mythtv
<brydenn33> alright i'm off guys
<brydenn33> ttyl
* brydenn33 away
<mark_> lol poor gnome users
<mark_> no built in bittorrent
<Healot> wtf
<Healot> desktop doesn't really matter
<smaggard> nope
<doombox> haha @ kde
<AtKaaZ> hi, is there a way to see all hard links' paths of a given filename ? ie. if a file had 5 hard links can one see them all exactly where there are?
<doombox> here is my desktop...
<doombox> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/947/snapshot1gu3.png
<doombox> AtKaaZ: not sure.
<Tm_T> doombox: nice shot, so what's the problem
<doombox> lol nothing. Taskbars suck, the less I see them, the better...
<doombox> =] 
<doombox> Some guy posted a shot of his KDE WinClassic lookalike with Nvidia instead of "Start"
<neddiW> lnxkde
<doombox> Is there any helpful, full-of-knowledge kubuntuers in the room and alive at the moment?
<Healot> full-of-knowledge> no one is able to beat this
<Healot> just ask, and I am sure some willing to answer
<lnxkde> neddiW: sup!?
<neddiW> just chillin
<neddiW> lnxkde, what was the icon package u had installed?
<lnxkde> were?
<neddiW> in your kubuntu box maclike
<lnxkde> I use one os these 2....
<lnxkde> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45576 or thease http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16564
<neddiW> thanks
<lnxkde> neddiW: :)
<doombox> I have 3 different boxes, 3 diff OS's. All running samba. Kunbuntu out-of-the-box can browse smb shares from OS X / WinXP, however I seem to have issues in making ubuntu share a drive itself via samba. followed instructions here. http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8659.0 .I did an "sudo apt-get install smbfs" to get the smb file server, followed instructions in the directions, but can't get any other box to even see my ubuntu s
<doombox> shouldn't be firewall issues, it's all LAN based..
<mark_> samba is a PITA in ubuntu atm
<doombox> yeah which is strange...
<doombox> smb usually aint too tough to config
<mark_> personally i prefer nfs
<neddiW> lnxkde, crystal diamond icons ROck!@!
<mark_> you should see if you can get it running in xp
<doombox> I can get OS X to access NFS, however I haven't looked into for XP
<mark_> there are some programs that will do it
<doombox> are they decently good at it?
<mark_> dunno if there are any free ones tho
<mark_> yes
<doombox> Ok, thanks. I'll take a look at the NFS system.
<doombox> Otherwise I may just go the FTP route.
<lnxkde> neddiW: that is Vlos the way I want it to look ;)
<mark_> im stealing your icons lnxkde
<lnxkde> mark_: ;) they are not mine they are of kde-look.org
<mark_> no matter
<lnxkde> mark_ they rock ;)
<mark_> i steal em anyway
<lnxkde> lol
<mark_> are they a complete set?
<mark_> and how complete?
<lnxkde> both are a complete set
<neddiW> lnxkde, it looks awesome!!! :D
<mark_> i think i need to register on freenode to accept d/l
<lnxkde> and they are very complete I would say full
<lnxkde> mark_: oh
<neddiW> lnxkde, DCC failed :S
<doombox> neddiW: There's a KDE-to-OSX lookalike step by step here if you are a tiger lover: http://linuxgangster.org/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=15
<neddiW> doombox, thankx! ive been trying for days :D
<mark_> nooo
<mark_> no more osx lookalikes
<mark_> we need fresh themes
<doombox> I haven't tried it on kubuntu... it was really easy to follow on slackware though..
<doombox> I'm still learning the wonders of kubuntu.. is it easy to compile from source with it?
<neddiW> mark_,  you are right in some part
<lnxkde> doombox: you have to learn the paths
<doombox> I keep hearing something about "OGRE" instead of the good ol' 3 stepper ./configure, make, make install
<mark_> you need to install a bunch of packages first but ya pretty much
<lnxkde> doombox: paths change somethimes not like a slackare and gentoo system that yiou do ./configure make make install
<doombox> I keep wanting to go to /etc/rc.d/ when i want to tweak startup items. :( lol
<doombox> ok thanks lnxkde, i'll try to find a good manual on that...
<mark_> argh you gave me virus'd icons
<mark_> or my system is shutting down
<doombox> were you logged in as root mark_?
<mark_> i wasnt supposed to? 'o'
<doombox> Here's a little question. Kubuntu is there any conventional way to change your shortcuts? I mean I just did a Run Command: kcontrol '
<doombox> they only seem to have system settings which doesn't include the shortcut list.. you know?
<doombox> in a default install of the menu... found that kind of strange...
<mark_> system settings -> regional & accesibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<doombox> yeah
<doombox> I always miss the simple things like that. Thanks mark_ :(
<mark_> my only problem with the new icons is that the trash is too transparent
<mark_> and np
<shriphani> guys how do i play mp3 in kubuntu
<doombox> i enjoy xmms personally, but that's not a default isntall of kubuntu
<shriphani> i tried installing libxine-extracodecs
<mark_> enable all your repos and install libxine-extracodecs
<fateisajester> i dont mean to be a pain, but im still running into permission issues with umount. i cannot get drwxwrxwrx. defaults are dr-x------. can someone please gimme a hint?
<mark_> have you tried editing fstab?
<fateisajester> will that work with a ntfs volume?
<doombox> erm
<mark_> ya
<mark_> just enter: defaults,nls=utf8, umask=007, gid=46 under your options section
<mark_> for your ntfs partition that is
<fateisajester> thx
<mark_> ugh, it uses ipods for media players
<shriphani> how  do i play mp3 ?
<Felin> >.> Yay, seem like a noob time for me!
<Felin> If anyone is willing to help, I have a few questions about Kubuntu.
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shriphani> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slackery> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Felin> Ok, one issue I have is finding the drivers for both my sound and video card. Another is changing the screen resolution. On top of that, this is my first time using any OS aside from Windows, so...I have no idea what I'm doing. ^_^
<Slackery> video card's name?
<Felin> ATI Rage 128
<Slackery> go to ati.com
<Felin> Tried.
<Slackery> they have a linux driver page, but honestly...
<Slackery> ATI rage 128 is old enough it should be auto-working
<Felin> They no longer have the codecs for it.
<Slackery> Do you know window's shortcuts?
<Felin> It does yes, but without all the pretty options I had on Windows, or do I not get those anymore?
<Slackery> ex. Winkey+R , Alt+tab ?
<Slackery> is that how you navigate?
<Felin> Not at all. ^_^;;; I click with my mouse, and stuff happens. Actually, the entire Open Source thing is intimadting to me.
<Slackery> Hmm right click desktop, do screensaver, and click the OpenGL section. Those should be semi-decent on a Rage 128
<Slackery> if they are really laggy you're probably doing software mode
<Slackery> Ahh, well those are shortcut keys for the OS you left... hehe
<shriphani> guys apt-get libxine-etracodecs is obsolete
<Felin> Ok, here's an important question.
<shriphani> pt-get says ^
<Felin> Formatting my extra drives, is there a way to do it without running the installer all over again?
<Slackery> Yeah, it has a drive manager.
<Felin> I shall hunt for that then.
<Slackery> For sound Felin: You have a sound icon on your bottom right corner of task menu?
<Felin> Mhmm.
<Slackery> Click it, then go to Mixer
<Slackery> Current Mixer:   --------------------> What does it say?
<Felin> Nothing at all.
<Slackery> ok ^_^
<Felin> Is this bad?
<Slackery> click that drop down make sure it isn't magically there
<Slackery> well it just means your sound card didn't auto-detect, is all
<Felin> Nope, it's not there.
<Slackery> are you on a laptop?
<Felin> Nope.
<Slackery> know what your sound card is, exactly?
<Felin> An AWE64
<neddiW> lnxkde
<brendonjt> hi all any new zealanders here???
<xhitmanx> brendonjt: yep
<neddiW> cuantos Boricuas hay aki?
<brendonjt> cool  just wondering i am trying to get konqueror  to work with anz banking any help there?
<brendonjt> xhitmanx: :as above to you
<xhitmanx> what sort of plugins is it using?
<xhitmanx> have u tried firefox?
<brendonjt> xhitmanx: : yeah  had to install it to do my banking,  but i like konqueror  it is nicer and less resource hungry  unlike forefox
<Felin> >.> Speaking of said web browser...
<Felin> How does one go about getting flash installed onto it.
<xhitmanx> for firefox?
<smaggard> which browser?
<Felin> No, Konqueror
<smaggard> umm iunno
<xhitmanx> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<xhitmanx> no thats mozilla
<brendonjt> will that work for  konqueror
<xhitmanx> i follow this for everything :)
<xhitmanx> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Healot> that flash plugin will work in konq
<Felin> >.> I shalt look at it.
<Healot> just need to update the konq plugin list, most of the time konq do that automagically
<brendonjt> xhitmanx: : i use that  to  it is like the holy grail  for me
<calcmandan> Does anyone have any howto's on getting 6.06.1 LTS on a bootable thumb drive I can read up on?
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: how big is your thumbdrive?
<Healot> it's somewhere on the ubuntu community doc
<calcmandan> 2gb
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: at a very fundamental level i wouldnt recommend it.
<unix_infidel> flash memory isnt designed to run operating systems.
<Healot> finding a doc in ubuntu community doc is like searching for heaven
<unix_infidel> it'll ruin your drive quickly.  but hey if you find 20bucks for a new flash drive, go a head.
<calcmandan> I want to do it more for an emergency thing.
<brendonjt> Healot: :you  not wrong there  like finding a needle in a haystack
<calcmandan> how does using a flash drive to hold an OS bad for the flash memory?
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: by all means.  but make sure you dont put an entire desktop install on there.
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: flash memory just isnt designed to do that kind IO
<calcmandan> cd cdrom
<calcmandan> woops
<calcmandan> that's the first I've heard of it.
<unix_infidel> :)
<Healot> brendonjt, i was being religious :0
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: dont listen to me, just watch as your drive creeps as you use it to run an OS every day.
<calcmandan> there are vendors out there who sell flash drives with preinstalled os's.  they're just selling juink then.
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: no, they arent, they are selling them for the purpose of running OSs as a portable solution.
<calcmandan> well, the drive was a gift and i thought it would be great to have it for emergencies.
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: granted, for emergencies its a great recovery tool.
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: just make sure you dont load an entire desktop OS on there.  Whatever distro you go with.
<calcmandan> it was either kubuntu or dsl
<brendonjt> Healot: : i know  but it is the truth  though
<Healot> yes
<Healot> haha
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: honestly, both are good choices.
<Healot> I rather not search around ubuntu's doc
<unix_infidel> i run dsl from a qemu-embedded all the time on a network share.
<calcmandan> do you know any great howto's?
<calcmandan> i suppose not.
<calcmandan> unix_infidel: Thank you for the advice either way.
<Healot> none atm
<unix_infidel> calcmandan: a quick google.
<unix_infidel> should do you a lot of good.
<unix_infidel> there is no one "great" aka right way to do it.
<Healot> if you define great as in Alexander the Great (Gay) man
<brendonjt> xhitmanx: :  yeah i have the firefox plugins  for that  i am wanting it for konqueror  though  not firefox
<calcmandan> i already google'd it though bro.
<xhitmanx> brendonjt: im not sure then sorry.
<xhitmanx> brendonjt: whats not working?  the login?
<unix_infidel> anyone here use delicious to manage their bookmarks?
<brendonjt> xhitmanx: i get to the login  when i click enter  it opens a new  tab saying fetching details  then just stays there,  do the the same thing under ff and it is like a 2 second wonder i can do my banking and the likes
<unix_infidel> is there a firefox plugin for it?
<brendonjt> unix_infidel: : for  what?
<unix_infidel> brendonjt: being able to bookmark things directly to del.ic.ious from firefox without having to login and paste the url.
<xhitmanx> unix_infidel: i use it, yeah there is, and it downloaded when i signed up
<unix_infidel> xhitmanx: find it more useful than traditional browser bookmarking?
<xhitmanx> yeah kinda, my bookmarks toolbar is where the ones i click all the time are.
<xhitmanx> but for random pages u want to see again it is
<unix_infidel> hmm.
<kraut> moin
<fateisajester> he y i just went to walmart and decided to get a video card so that i can have 3d acceleration. before i open the box i wanted to ask if anyone know weather or not it will work. it is a geforce mx4000
<tejinder> whats the difference between edgy eft and edgy+1?
<Godrin> fateisajester: normally it should work
<fateisajester> so what would be abnormal
<Godrin> fateisajester: really strange problems, that can likely be solved somehow :p
<fateisajester> lol
<Godrin> but..
<Godrin> why did you buy an mx-card?
<fateisajester> i was at walmart\
<fateisajester> it waseither that or an ati
<Godrin> they're so _not_ 3d-accelating
<Godrin> at least AFAIK
<fateisajester> well, im gunna give it a shot. i have bitchx installed, so i might be back in a min with x probs
<fateisajester> lol
<fateisajester> bbl
<fateisajester> thx for the help
<sakitel> #ubuntu
<knapper> hey guys, I had ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop. When I boot up I still get the gdm, how can I switch it to kdm?
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Healot> select kdm as the default desktop manager
<knapper> oh that was easy :)
<knapper> thanks mate
<giorg> -leave
<martinjh99> Anyone know when Edgy is being released??
<Healot> in october, martinjh99
<martinjh99> Anyone know when Edgy is being released??
<Healot> talk the about edgy on #ubuntu+1 or ubuntu.com :-
<martinjh99> Any exact date??
<Healot> in october really, but do you want it t be delayed?
<martinjh99> Not really...  Just wondering... :)
<Healot> isnt that up to canonical?
<Healot> they did delay dapper
<martinjh99> Yeah I know...  Guess I'll have to wait and see...
<Healot> you can always dl the test flights
<Healot> or knot :)
<cpk2> its october 26th or something i think
<banjooie> ....
<banjooie> Christ, I'm sure this is awesome when you get used to it
<banjooie> but the learning curve is death
<cpk2> its rc1 right now right?
<cpk2> banjooie: whats the problem?
<martinjh99> I did try and update a Dapper installation to edgy - worked ok
<martinjh99> But I'm waiting for the real thing though... ;)
<banjooie> Oh, just in general.
<banjooie> Learning how to instal programs when I'm used to doubleclicking them.
<Healot> martinjh99, just one verb, "wait"
<banjooie> The, er, consistent need to get into terminal to do pretty much anything
<banjooie> Don't get me wrong, I am certain this opens up a wide variety of options I previously didn't have with Windows.
* martinjh99 grins at Healot
<banjooie> I'm not saying it's a bad thing. I'm saying it's a /huge/ shift and there really aren't many guides out there to make it simple for people who simply /have never used UNIX/.
<cpk2> banjooie: with (k)ubuntu there is mostly a gui for almost everything
<banjooie> Yeah, except...installing without using Adept.
<banjooie> Killing processes--the only reason I'm any good at this is I fucked around with SVCHOST a lot on Windows.
<cpk2> banjooie: the wiki has many walkthroughs for the basics and you can get synaptic for kde if you dont like adept
<banjooie> er, the issue is not how good adept is
<cpk2> personally i think apt-get is easier than adept
<banjooie> the issue is that the walkthroughs I've managed to find are
<banjooie> 'Used to other versions of Linux? :D?'
<banjooie> Don't get me wrong. I am very much getting used to this, and may even have it in a week or two.
<banjooie> It's just that it's a scary, scary shift.
<cpk2> banjooie: you havent found what you needed on the ubuntu wiki?
<cpk2> or the forums
<banjooie> No, the Ubuntu Wiki was mostly
<banjooie> 'Hi, here's how you do it if you're used to other Linux'.
<cpk2> =\
<banjooie> I have these basics via yelling at people I know now, but finding them is hard.
<cpk2> heh, and I've always thought the wiki was mostly easy copy paste
<banjooie> There is no copy pasta, only Zuul.
<cpk2> zuul?
<banjooie> ....
<banjooie> yes.
<cpk2> err whats zuul?
<banjooie> haven't you ever watched ghostbusters
<cpk2> i suppose, but its been a while
<fateisajester> ok i got the vid card installed and tux racer is running great so i wanted to start playing doom. i installed everything that said doom in synaptic but i dont see it under games. how do i start doom?
<Healot> !find doom
<ubotu> Found: freedoom, kdoomsday, lxdoom, lxdoom-sndserv, lxdoom-svga (and 6 others)
<Healot> and  6 others lol
<Healot> !info lxdoom
<ubotu> lxdoom: Unix port of boom, an enhanced version of DOOM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-9.2 (dapper), package size 286 kB, installed size 480 kB
<fateisajester> thx
<fateisajester> im still learning how to use a command line
<fateisajester> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<fateisajester> oops
<fateisajester> bash: !find: event not found
<fateisajester> do i have to install the !find command?
<Healot> fateisajester, wtf... it works here, it's not a UNIX/Linux commands btw
<ubuntu_> yay im attempting to install edgy
* fateisajester is stupid
<fateisajester> sorry im still learning
<ubuntu_> what's wrong?
* ubuntu_ pats fateisajester on the back
<fateisajester> i misinterpretid(sp?) a bot command as a linux command
<ubuntu_> this channel has no mods?
<ubuntu_> botsnack is not a shell command
<fateisajester> i was all like do i have to install the !find command, and now i feel quite stupid
<ubuntu_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Healot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<Healot> fateisajester, btw there is a "find" command in GNU/Linux
<Healot> fufufuf
<ubuntu_> gnomefreak is a mod in the kubuntu channel
<ubuntu_> i dont like the sound of that
<Healot> without the exclamation point
<Riddell> Healot: hmm?
* Healot hides
<Hawkwind> Healot: Need something ?
<carlos_> hola alguin que me pueda ayudar
<Healot> ubuntu_> this channel has no mods? >>c'est  repondez
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> restarting my computer now bye
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<RichEd> kyrvin: hello & ping
<kyrvin> RichEd: Hello
<kyrvin> RichEd: I really don't get the time zones right
<RichEd> No problem :) We are both on the same time zone now I think ... it is 10:09 for me in Cape Town
<RichEd> kyrvin: When would you like to chat ? I need 10-15 minutes to go through your emails ... and am free any time after that.
<kyrvin> RichEd: Thats ok. Then I need something to eat :)
<RichEd> kyrvin: Great. I'll ping you at 30 past the hour.
<windshear> Hello
<windshear> If you use the install script and you have entered all the requested data you get to the -Ready to install- screen. This shows you the summary of the necessary info you provided to install kubuntu. (Language, Keyboard layout... till grub).
<windshear> Then there is a note: If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. [...] 
<windshear> But unfortunately there are no changes listed below eventhough I told the script to format 2 partitions.
<windshear> In 6.06 the changes were listed correctly.
<cpk2> windshear: you trying to install edgy?
<windshear> yes
<cpk2> i think #ubuntu+1 would know better ;)
<windshear> hm, is the installer the same in ubuntu as in kubuntu?
<cpk2> windshear: I think i heard someone saying the kubuntu installer wasnt as good but i dont really know
<banjooie> Uh, stupid question--how do I refresh the list of apps in the K menu?
<fateisajester> ctl alt backspace
<abattoir> banjooie: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<cpk2> fateisajester: NO that restarts kde
<abattoir> banjooie: or try restarting kicker(not sure if that refreshes the kmenu though)
<fateisajester> wouldn't it refresh it though?
<abattoir> banjooie: 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<_Shade_> hey guys. How can I confirm my public key in launchpad ?
<banjooie> okay, that seems to have worked
<banjooie> interesting, despite having installed superkaramba, it's still not showing up.
<RichEd> kyrvin: you there ?
<kyrvin> Yes
<RichEd> kyrvin: would you like to join me in #ubuntu-education
<_Shade_> i followed the instructions given but still have no idea how to encrypt the message
<kyrvin> Yes
<_Shade_> i mean decrypt
<cpk2> fateisajester: yes it would, doesnt it mean thats how it should be done =)
<fateisajester> i didnt know about the other ways thats how i always did it
<cpk2> banjooie: not in "utilities"?
<banjooie> um
<banjooie> No.
<banjooie> Also after running easyubuntu it...doesn't seem to have done anything.
<banjooie> like, I have the GUI open, the log claims it's installed a bunch of crap.
<cpk2> eek
<cpk2> easy ubuntu
<banjooie> ...
<banjooie> What the--
<cpk2> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<cpk2> use at your own risk ><
<banjooie> Last night, I said 'HEY I INSTALLED AUTOMATIX' and everyone whined at me for that.
<banjooie> Now everyone's whining at me for using easyubuntu.
<Torched_> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<banjooie> and I'm not saying zomg fix
<banjooie> I'm saying 'argh'. D: That's all.
<cpk2> lol
<banjooie> automatix at least WORKED.
<cpk2> well now you know =P
<banjooie> Now I know that Linux is designed to be impossible to use? :P
<cpk2> nah
<cpk2> i think i did everything that automatix/easyubuntu would do in about 15 minnutes probably
<cpk2> assuming they just install essential stuff
<banjooie> it's stuff like java/flash/etc, and ati drivers, things like that
<banjooie> automatix installs shit like GIMP
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<banjooie> ....now, the question is: Couldn't you yourself have said 'watch your language'?
<banjooie> anyway, since I'm entirely too bored of getting alternately told 'Use x program, y program sucks', then 'argh, why are you using x program, use z program', I'mma vammose.
<cpk2> i think it should have been vamanos
<cpk2> unless that wasnt spanish
<hsihh> what is alternative for flash?
<hsihh> to make a goodlooking sites
<zorglu_> no real alternative to flash
<zorglu_> the closest being called 'web2.0'
<hsihh> but web2.0
<visik7> will kubuntu edgy have support for apport ???
<giangi> salve
<hsihh> what is kde pluses comparing to gnome and kfce and flxbox?
<cpk2> hsihh: alot of it is just personal preference
<hsihh> cpk2 ie
<hsihh> in example?
<cpk2> hsihh: what do you mean? alot of it is just how you like how it behaves and stuff
<fuzzy> hi there
<fuzzy> i got a question... i'm trying to mount a FAT32 partition, which QTParted says to be 71% full. But when i look at the mounted filesystem, it's empty
<cpk2> you look at the wiki?
<cpk2> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fuzzy> when i right-click on in in konqueror, it also says it's 71% full, but i see no content
<fuzzy> automount doesn't work either
<hsihh> cpk2 - i think now that kde is good for beginners. but what if beginner has really old computer/
<cpk2> i suppose fluxbox is less demanding
<fuzzy> idea anyone?
<cpk2> fuzzy: sorry, not familiar with windows FS stuff =(
<fuzzy> ok, thanks anyway!
<helpmw> I deleted the sources.list file by an accident, how do I create a new one?
<mindspin> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<TwrKeeper> help
<TwrKeeper> my sudo isn't functioning
<pierre_> hi
<TwrKeeper> i somehow lost my ... host name or something
<pierre_> i need help... i have a *,pst file from outlook around 500mb big... all with emails is there any propper way to get them into evolution or kmail?
<cpk2> TwrKeeper: huh?
<TwrKeeper> i'm simo@(none)
<TwrKeeper> sudo says it cant lookup the host name
<cpk2> thats odd
<TwrKeeper> I think i removed the host name from systemsettings -> network settings
<TwrKeeper> how do i get it back?
<cpk2> TwrKeeper: what does cat /etc/hostname say?
<andrivid> Hey umm..i start gaim by konsole, and it gives me beta3.1, but by the KMenu i get 1.5 , why the difference?
<TwrKeeper> cpk2: i'm on win32 now because i couldn't get internet working without sudo :/
<TwrKeeper> i'll try google
<andrivid> i start gaim by konsole, and it gives me beta3.1, but by the KMenu i get 1.5 , why the difference?
<cpk2> TwrKeeper: looks like maybe /etc/init.d/hostname.sh will give you your hostname back?
<cpk2> i'm not really sure
<andrivid> cpk?
<TwrKeeper> cpk2: do i need root privileges to edit that?
<cpk2> TwrKeeper: you run it, and you might need root to run it, in fact you most likely need root to run it
<cpk2> TwrKeeper: you might just be able to edit /etc/hostname and put your hostname in there
<cpk2> i am not really sure how it decides your hostname
<TwrKeeper> if i hadn't hangover this would be funny
<TwrKeeper> but thx, i'll go try those things
<TwrKeeper> bbl
<buz_> is there a way to query for smart variables on an usb hd?
<cpk2> i'm sure which ever smart prog you use can do it?
<buz_> doesnt seem like it
<buz_> hddtemp /dev/sda says smart is not supported
<buz_> but i know that the drive i use in the enclosure can do smart
<rambo3> s.m.a.r.t, ?
<buz_> yes
<cpk2> you might need to tell it to use sata?
<cpk2> or have they not done sata yet?
<buz_> its an usb device
<buz_> usb-ata enclosure
<cpk2> yes but its on sda
<buz_> sata actually works
<cpk2> so it treats it as a serial correct?
<buz_> just tested
<buz_> mhh not sure what the s means, i THOUGHT it stood for scsi
<buz_> as sata and usb are emulated as scsi devices?
<buz_> thing is this, there's a fan in the usb thingy
<buz_> which makes noise beyond belief and i try to figure out if it's really needed
<buz_> also theres another thing about usb drives i dont get
<buz_> if i connect one, i get it mounted automagically
<buz_> if i connect more than one, i either dont get any of them mounted or just the first
<buz_> i know how to mount it from the console, it's just more work :)
<damiano> ciao a tutti
<JohnFlux> Riddell: could you update gnucash in kubuntu ;-)
<JohnFlux> Riddell: 2.0.0 has some terrible crashing bugs
<damiano> hello
<damiano> i have finished to install kubuntu 6.10
<Riddell> JohnFlux: we're in upstream version freeze so it would need to be justified "terrible crashing bugs" sounds like good justification though
<damiano> samba not work! :(
<Riddell> JohnFlux: but it's not my area, you need to find a gnome type in #ubuntu-motu
<damiano> what is the command to start samba?
<Riddell> damiano: if you have it installed it should start automatically
<damiano> yes but not work
<Riddell> JohnFlux: actually edgy has 2.0.1-3ubuntu3
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$ samba
<damiano> bash: samba: command not found
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$ sudo samba
<damiano> Password:
<damiano> sudo: samba: command not found
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$
<octan> damiano, are you trying to run a smba server or just connect to a smba share ?
<damiano> samba server
<buz_> sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<damiano> i trying
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<damiano> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$
<octan> apt-get install samba-common
<D4rkly> how can i enable the amarok kopete song notification thing. i cant find the option anymore ?
<damiano> is installed!
<octan> and apt-get install samba
<damiano> mmmm samba is obsolete
<octan> damiano nexy go grab swat or webmin to configure it with,, i prefer webmin
<damiano> is it not installed
<octan> hmm
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$ sudo apt-cache search webmin
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$
<octan> no thats not in the repsos
<damiano> the problem are the repositiry
<octan> alright
<damiano> i have edgy 6.10
<damiano> i have this:
<damiano> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<damiano> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<damiano> this..
<damiano> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<damiano> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<damiano> this.
<damiano> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<damiano> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<damiano> stop.
<octan> OMG
<octan> use psatebin.ca :P
<octan> so what did apt
<octan> so what did apt-get install samba do ?
<cpk2> !info samba
<damiano> the text is in italian :D
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<damiano> ahahah
<damiano> hey guys
<damiano> i have update
<damiano> the repository
<damiano> and now
<octan> lol
<damiano> samba (downloadin)
<damiano> sorry, i have a bad english
<damiano> :)
<octan> wget -c http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin_1.300_all.deb
<octan> dpkg -i webmin_1.300_all.deb
<damiano> waht is webmin?
<octan> then open firefox. enter : http://localhost
<octan> damiano, its a tool for configuring servers
<damiano> damiano@damiano:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-cache search webmin
<damiano> damiano@damiano:/etc/apt$
<octan> like samba. postfix. pop3, firewalls and so on
<octan> damiano, dudjj
<octan> wget -c http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin_1.300_all.deb
<octan> dpkg -i webmin_1.300_all.deb
<damiano> one moment
<damiano> now samba server run
<damiano> damiano@damiano:/etc/apt$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<damiano>  * Starting Samba daemons...
<octan> you still need to configure it
<damiano> but where is the client to get any files to lan?
<octan> !samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 6739 kB, installed size 14452 kB
<octan> damiano, you want it up and running fast?
<octan> do as i tell you :P
<octan> install webmin
<damiano> ok
<damiano> i follow you
<damiano> ok!trasfert complete.
<octan> dpkg -i webmin now
<damiano> now, which directory is good for this program?
<octan> it install into /etc by itself
<damiano> ok perfect
<octan> and it should be intstalled there too
<damiano> ok
<damiano> shit! :D Adept Updater is in progress
<damiano> there is the LOCK!
<octan> yea.. just wait util its finished
<damiano> Ok
<damiano> dpkg -i webmin_1.300_all.deb is the last command?
<octan> right
<damiano> ok (octan sorry my english is bed :D)
<octan> no problem.. mine it too :)
<damiano> :)
<damiano> where are you from?
<octan> norway
<octan> u?
<damiano> italy - rome
<octan> nice.
<damiano> :)
<damiano> kubuntu is so good
<damiano> today i have installed edgy
<octan> i like kubuntu too,
<octan> but why did you install edgy ? its so buggy
<damiano> because my frined has told me that in few days edgy became stable
<damiano> is not true?
<octan> hehe not 100% no :P
<damiano> shit!
<damiano> how many days area necessary to became stable?
<octan> hard to tell it all depends in the debian developers
<damiano> ah ok!
<damiano> i will update edgy every day
<damiano> is better than sarge
<octan> anyway is you adept finished updating ?
<damiano> i have sarge 3.1 until yeasterday
<octan> damiano, sarge is old and stable :P
<damiano> :)
<damiano> yes
<damiano> but too old
<octan> i use it on my server
<damiano> have you a server?
<damiano> web server?
<octan> no mail server | pop3 account,, and a ftp server.. and a web,, but no html on there coz im to lazy making a page
<damiano> i have a web agency
<damiano> i make web sites
<damiano> and web software
<octan> aha,
<octan> java ?
<damiano> no php
<damiano> and desktop
<damiano> with java
<damiano> and python
<octan> damiano, i just know how to configure tha shit :P grafics isnt my thingy
<damiano> :)
<octan> is your adept finished ?
<damiano> 3 months ago i have worked with windows XP :d
<damiano> also not.
<damiano> 64%
<damiano> there are 151 file to upload
<damiano> :D
<octan> upgrades ?
<damiano> yes
<octan> ohmy,, thats alot
<damiano> yes
<octan> i havent upgraded in 1 week,, i have 25 paks avaleble
<damiano> ahah lol
<damiano> octan i'm looking for a dedicated web server
<buz_> damiano: where do you live
<buz_> or where do you want the server to be
<octan> dedicated to what ?
<damiano> do you know anything?
<damiano> ROME
<damiano> italy
<octan> apache ?
<buz_> mhh
<damiano> yes
<damiano> why buz_ ?
<buz_> hetzner.de is ok and takes international orders
<octan> :) apache inst that hard
<damiano> is no good for you?
<buz_> nine.ch is quite ok too (can speak english, but not italian)
<damiano> i'm not speaking in italina
<damiano> italian
<octan> yea somehow i noticed that,, because i can understand you :P
<damiano> :)
<damiano> how much a server in your country?
<octan> what you mean? a doimain name or for renting a server ?
<damiano> no no rent a web server
<damiano> no domain name.
<damiano> i want to rent a server
<damiano> for my domains
<octan> ahh, norway is probealy the wrong contry in that case :P remember we are one of the most expencive countrys in the worls
<damiano> ah ok.
<damiano> because you are rich :D
<octan> well i see one service thats cheap here.
<octan> 10  pr mounth
<buz_> germany in general is cheapest in europe
<buz_> for servers i mean
<damiano> 10 for month????????
<damiano> what?
<octan> yes
<damiano> for rent a server?
<octan> yea
<damiano> to rent a server?
<damiano> are yuo sure?
<octan> ye
<buz_> you sure this isnt a vserver?
<octan> let me check again
<damiano> ok
<onur> som1 pls help me
<buz_> help you with what
<damiano> is it impossible here dedicated server start from 100 x month
<buz_> well you can get them for 30E or so
<buz_> but not 10E
<onur> i've a new kubuntu installation but can't install enythink!
<buz_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<onur> i wanted to install flash player but it can't be done
<octan> damiano, www.active24.no/
<octan> translate it yourself :P
<damiano> buz in your country  can you to rent about 30 ?
<buz_> in germany you can
<damiano> ok i check
<buz_> try hetzner.de, 1und1.de, strato.de
<buz_> lets see if i can make sense of norwegian sites
<damiano> but doich is more difficult :D
<octan> lol
<buz_> hetzner has support in english
<damiano> octan is webhosting
<damiano> no dedicated server
<octan> oki
<damiano> buz_ web site is slow
<damiano> (hetzner.de)
<damiano> for english version
<onur> who can help me out with mine audio drive i've no sound
<buz_> doesnt seem slow for me
<damiano> buz_ english version?
<octan> damiano, oh right its more expencive,,
<buz_> uhm wheres the english version
<octan> http://www.multihost.no/?x=dedikertserver&p=priser
<buz_> i cant see the links
<damiano> http://hetzner.de/rootserver_en.html
<buz_> fast for me
<damiano> ok
<buz_> tip from me: take one with two harddisks
<buz_> you want raid
<octan> damiano, http://www.multihost.no/?x=dedikertserver&p=priser here you can chouce you OS yourself
<octan> but the min cost is about the same as in you contry
<octan> 100 
<damiano> hey guys i have to go
<damiano> i have add this web site
<damiano> to my prefer
<damiano> so i will visit
<damiano> now i have to go
<octan> alright,, guess we do webmin another tine
<octan> *time
<damiano> have a nice days
<damiano> meet you here
<damiano> in these days
<damiano> bye bye
<octan> cya
<buz_> !LUKS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LUKS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buz_> is there any kde gui to manage luks volume
<octan> is the bot case sencetive?
<octan> !luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> nop
<octan> !userspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about userspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> bubble,  dont thik so
<octan> *uz_,
<octan> *buz_,
<damiano> .
<damiano> octan
<damiano> are you still herE?
<damiano> buz_ ?
<octan> yea
<damiano> ok
<buz_> yes
<damiano> now i have samba
<damiano> and a windows pc
<octan> ok
<damiano> look my pc
<octan> install webmin now
<damiano> one moment
<damiano> but...
<damiano> there is a login
<damiano> why?
<octan> securaty
<damiano> i have to add one user?
<octan> well not realy
<octan> just do dpkg -i webmin
<octan> then open firefox
<octan> type https://localhost
<damiano> ok
<octan> or your ip
<damiano> https ???
<damiano> no http?
<octan> example
<octan> https://192.168.2.1:10000/
<damiano> there is an error
<octan> use port 10000
<damiano> with any dependences
<octan> https://127.0.0.1:10000
<octan> damiano, error while installing webmin?
<damiano> one moment i have to resolve this problem
<damiano> yes
<damiano> with any dependances
<octan> ahh you just need some extra paks
<damiano> ok
<damiano> done.
<damiano> now?
<octan> webmin installed ?
<damiano> yes
<octan> ok open firefox
<octan> enter in adress bar
<octan> https://127.0.0.1:10000
<damiano> i think (hiow cai i checkl if webmin is correctly installed?)
<octan> /etc/webmin/start
<damiano> mmm there isn't
<octan> aha,, you must install it again after you downloaded and installed the dependances
<buz_> what happens when i deactivate pdflush?
<buz_> its eating insane amoutns of cpu today
<octan> top
<damiano> yes octan
<damiano> is it true
<damiano> now i'm installing webmin
<damiano> another time
<damiano> shit
<damiano> one another error
<damiano> with
<damiano> libauthen-pam-perl
<octan> yes
<octan> you need that too
<damiano> mmm
<damiano> there isn't
<damiano> i nedd to force to install?
<octan> no
<octan> just apt-get install libauthen-pam-perl
<octan> it should work
<damiano> the pachage is already nominated
<damiano> i can't install this package
<octan> hu?
<octan> what it say
<octan> apt-get install libauthen-pam-perl --fix-missing
<damiano> no
<damiano> don't work!
<damiano> the pachage don't work!
<octan> hmm
<octan> your missing something else..
<octan> ther is like 2 or 3 pkg webmin needs..
<octan>  did you get em all
<ronsen> moin
<damiano> octan can i disinstall this package?
<octan> damiano, yes
<octan> dpkg -r pak
<damiano> no i have to install this package with
<damiano> apt-get
<damiano> is runnig
<ronsen> ger?
<ronsen> #ronesen
<octan> damiano, let me show you what you need
<octan> Depends: bash, perl, libnet-ssleay-perl, openssl, libauthen-pam-perl, libpam-runtime, libio-pty-perl
<octan> damiano, you need thouse paks
<damiano> i know
<damiano> mm
<damiano> no i'm trying
<damiano> komba
<damiano> do you know?
<octan> it suxz compared
<octan> to webmin
<damiano> ah ok
<damiano> i try
<octan> damiano run this command
<octan> apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl libpam-runtime libio-pty-perl
<octan> in one command
<damiano> don't work because i don't have this package libauthen-pam-perl
<octan> yes i know
<octan> but that pak need thise ones to work
<octan> perlapi-5.8.7, perl (>= 5.8.7-5ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libpam0g (>= 0.76)
<damiano> so i have to try
<damiano> komba
<octan> dont give up so fast
<octan> your a quiter :P
<damiano> :)
<octan> my mom sayd to me once..people dont like quiters :P
<damiano> to launch
<damiano> i go to launch
<octan> alright
<damiano> ok
<creaphot> does anyone knows an easy way to decrease font size on the console (not the konsole in kde of course)?
<octan> in tty?
<creaphot> yes
<octan> sorry
<octan> enable framebuffer pherhaps with sme font stuff
<creaphot> well i'll do some manpage browsing :-)
<damiano> octan...
<octan> yes
<damiano> i can't install
<damiano> komba
<octan> and i tould you not to :P
<damiano> there is an error
<damiano> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc   ) works... no
<damiano> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~/programmi/komba2-0.7.3$
<octan> dont use koma. its a crapy ting
<octan> let figure out why webmin wount install
<damiano> but it is an gcc error
<damiano> why??????
<octan> i tould you like 10 times.. koma suxz
<octan> *komba
<damiano> ok but
<damiano> is not a komba
<damiano> error
<damiano> gcc
<damiano> ha a problem!!!
<octan> g++ error
<damiano> ok g++ jhas a problem
<octan> why wount you install webmin?
<octan> and insist on this komba.
<damiano> no i want to install webmin
<damiano> but why this error??'
<octan> you probealy misssing some gcc stuff
<damiano> ./configure
<damiano> no??
<octan> what are you doing? you are still messing with komba
<damiano> yes
<damiano> i want install
<damiano> webmin
<damiano> but
<damiano> why thios error
<damiano> i qant to know
<damiano> why?
<octan> well 1st check how old is komba ?
<damiano> komba 0.73
<octan> no.. not version..
<octan> when was the lasted release made public ?
<damiano> no is a targ.gz
<damiano> i don' know
<octan> ther might me be many reasons you got that error.. but most like dude to wrong gcc
<damiano> but is possible taht gcc not work fine
<damiano> ?
<octan> no.. you are probealy using gcc4.x and that app might have been made for gcc2.2 for all you know
<snikker> how can i know how to wich device is connected my usb bluetooth pen?
<damiano> ah ok
<damiano> is it possible?
<damiano> perfect i don't want reinstall kubuntu :D
<octan> do this. apt-get install libpam0g and lets get webmin working
<damiano> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<damiano>   libnet-ssleay-perl libio-pty-perl
<damiano> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<octan> damiano, you ther might also be a big chance your missing the basic build tools nessesary to compile
<octan> like make
<octan> autoconf
<octan> automake
<octan> erc etc etc
<octan> damiano, good
<damiano> i need to instasll this tools
<octan> next is to
<octan> apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can convert mp3 to mp4 audio ?
<octan> then apt-get install libio-pty-perl
<damiano> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<damiano>   libnet-ssleay-perl libio-pty-perl
<damiano> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<octan> ok..
<octan> and now try
<octan> apt-get install perl, libnet-ssleay-perl, openssl, libauthen-pam-perl, libpam-runtime, libio-pty-perl
<D4rkly> apt-get autoremove doesnt work ?
<damiano> impossible to found perl
<D4rkly> is it the same as apt-get autoclean
<octan> erm dont use comma
<octan> apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl  libpam-runtime  libio-pty-perl
<octan> no co,,a
<damiano> ok
<damiano> libauthen-pam-perl has no version avalaible
<octan> damiano, you said it was a fresh install of edgy ?
<octan> damiano, open synaptic
<damiano> yes
<octan> and enter thouse names manualy in synaptic
<damiano> don't have synaptic
<octan> get it
<damiano> ok
<octan> apt-get install synaptic
<damiano> ok ok
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can convert mp3 to m4a to save space on my phone ?
<octan> D4rkly, save it as m4a ?
<D4rkly> how ?
<D4rkly> :)
<octan> cp *mp3 *m4a ?
<damiano> done.
<D4rkly> really ?
<D4rkly> surely that wont compress the mp3 to m4a (mp4) ?
<octan> D4rkly, no i dont know,, i know m4a is some simple format of mp4
<octan> damiano, so look up the names in it :)
<damiano> ok
<aftertaf> whoah.... konversation is really different..!!!
<undac0va> hey... can someone help me with a resolution problem?
<D4rkly> looks like this may work audiokonverter
<damiano> libauthen-pam-perl <-- there isn't this package
<octan> what about just pam-perl ?
<D4rkly> put all wanted resolutions into xorg.conf. i got 1366x768 :)
<octan> i got 1600x1200 :d
<octan> :D
<undac0va> <- newbie, how would i go about doing that
<undac0va> ?
<damiano> octan
<damiano> only
<octan> yes
<damiano> one package
<damiano> libauthen-pam-perl <--- this
<octan> hu?
<damiano> what can i do now?
<octan> hmm why is edgy missing it.. hmm maybe you forgot to enable a repo ?
<D4rkly> wow i just discovered NeroLINUX
<damiano> i don't know
<octan> D4rkly, use k3b
<octan> damiano, odd
<damiano> octan pvt
<octan> ok
<[GuS] > K3b ys much much better than Nero...
<damiano> pvt don't work
<damiano> because i'm not a user registraded
<damiano> [12:23]  <damiano> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<damiano> [12:23]  <damiano> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<D4rkly> k3b seems to have problems with my writer or my discs
<damiano> [12:23]  <damiano> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<damiano> [12:23]  <damiano> deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<damiano> [12:23]  <damiano> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<damiano> [12:23]  <damiano> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<octan> stop
<octan> stop
<octan>  stop
<damiano> stop
<damiano> .
<octan> use pastebin.ca
<damiano> finish repository
<damiano> http://pastebin.ca/191830
<octan> damiano, backup your source.kist
<octan> and try this one instead
<octan> http://pastebin.ca/191831
<damiano> ok
<aftertaf> nerolinux?
<octan> use k3b :P
<aftertaf> i do :)
<aftertaf> but if its eating your dvds..... :/
<damiano> ops
<damiano> mc command
<damiano> mv command
<damiano> what do?
<aftertaf> it moves files...
<damiano> mmm
<damiano> one moment
<octan> damiano, run this command
<octan>  /msg nickserv registrer
<octan> in you xchat
<undac0va> how would i install gedit if it says the package cannot be found?
<aftertaf> register :)
<aftertaf> with apt
<damiano> one moment
<aftertaf> but use kate instead
<aftertaf> kde :)
<undac0va> should i use this? sudo ln -s /usr/bin/kate /usr/bin/gedit
<octan> NO
<octan> why?
<octan> wtf
<aftertaf> wtf indeed
<aftertaf> no undac0va use kate
<damiano> actan
<damiano> i have update
<damiano> the repository
<damiano> now?
<octan> ok.
<octan> try again,, is it ther now?
<octan> pam-perl
<damiano>  apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl  libpam-runtime  libio-pty-perl <---this
<octan> right
<damiano> ok i try
<damiano> perfect
<damiano> without any error!!
<damiano> now?
<undac0va> sorry to be so stupid.. but i am new.. i have opened xorg.conf.. where would i put the resolution i require? and in what format?
<octan> dpkg -i webmin
<octan> damiano, im stund that it worked :P
<octan> i did cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -s 's/dapper/edgy/'
<octan> on my source.list
<octan> :p
<damiano> what?
<damiano> i don't undestand
<octan> go to the dir you downloaded webmin
<octan> cd /path
<damiano> yes
<octan> dpkg . webmin.blah.deb
<damiano> yes yes
<octan> dpkg -i
<octan> installed ?
<undac0va> can anyone help with the resolution? or at least point me to a file that may help?
<damiano> oooooooooooo perfect!!!!!!
<damiano> Webmin install complete. You can now login to https://damiano:10000/
<damiano> as root with your root password, or as any user who can use sudo
<damiano> to run commands as root.
<octan> :D
<zorglu_> undac0va: use the kmenu. kmenu -> system setting -> display -> administrator mode
<octan> you should disable root login thou
<damiano> what?
<damiano> :)
<octan> damiano, next.. open firefox
<octan> enter
<octan> https://damiano:10000/
<octan> go to servers
<damiano> yes not work!
<undac0va> yea, i did that.. but the only mode i can choose is 640x480
<damiano> impossible to connect
<octan> you need to start it forst
<undac0va> i want to use a higher res
<damiano> ok
<octan> /etc/webmin/start
<damiano> ok perfect
<octan> go to servers
<octan> you see it?
<damiano> yeeeeeeeeeeeeah
<damiano> there is a login
<octan> thers some samba windows stuff there
<damiano> mmm i check
<damiano> i nedd to install
<damiano> smbd
<octan> it can be done in webmin
<damiano> ok octan
<serzholino> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<damiano> now i have to go
<damiano> to job
<ruffy> hey all
<serzholino> how can i create this /dev/fuse
<serzholino> ?
<damiano> thanks you so much
<ruffy> anyone know of a program that will open microsoft publisher files?
<damiano> this night i'm here
<damiano> bye
<damiano> have a nice day
<aftertaf> ruffy, neer heard of one
<octan> cyqa
<damiano> bye bye
<damiano> octan now delete your sources.list?
<octan> no
<octan> use it
<octan> its better than yours
<damiano> ok thanks
<damiano> bye i goo
<ruffy> aftertaf: seriously, there's no program capable of this?
<ruffy> why not?
<octan> what files?
<physicsnick> ruffy, sure, microsoft publisher will open microsoft publisher files
<ruffy> physicsnick: lol, besides that
<ruffy> any linux programs
<physicsnick> doubt it
<octan> openoffice ?
<physicsnick> you can probably get it working in wine
<zorglu_> ruffy: describe what is 'microsoft publisher'
<aftertaf> tried google?
<ruffy> octan: nope
<ruffy> aftertaf: yep
<aftertaf> insulting qu. i know :)
<ruffy> zorglu_: microsoft publisher is a program meant for publication of things such as books, magazines, and newspapers
<ruffy> file extension is .pub
<aftertaf> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/7985-microsoft-publisher.html
<aftertaf> best i can find
<zorglu_> ruffy: the linux equivalent is scribus, dunno if it is possible to import microsof tpublisher
<aftertaf> dont think so. proprietary, like visio
<ruffy> zorglu_: thnx
<beligum> Hi all, what's the best way to define custom keyboard shortcuts on Linux? I need something to tie key-combinations to commands.
<ruffy> thats so annoying
<ruffy> whats so special about publisher
<ruffy> al the other microsoft office programs are supported
<aftertaf> ask the same about ms in general
<ruffy> the answer about ms is nothing at all
<aftertaf> ruffy: cos theyve managed to reverse engineer them...
<ruffy> and we haven;t managed to reverse engineer publisher because....?
<aftertaf> beligum: in kde? conctrol centre can do that
<zorglu_> ruffy: microsoft design their file format to be vary hard to be compatible with, it is made on purpose. so it is hard to be compatible
<aftertaf> because ^
<aftertaf> unfortunately.
<aftertaf> get them to convert it to another format first.
<aftertaf> http://nashi.altmuehlnet.de/pipermail/scribus/2006-June/018393.html
<beligum> aftertaf: I need something at the X11-level
<aftertaf> another p.o;v.
<aftertaf> beligum: ahh..... i dont know.
* aftertaf is a semi n00b
<ruffy> zorglu_: yes i know -_-
<octan> wb damiano
<ruffy> how well does publisher work with wine?
<aftertaf> ruffy: whats the story with this file? cant you export it?
<octan> ruffy, are you sure thers no app that read thouse kida files.. in the kde office pacK?
<aftertaf> crossover office (not free) it works fine i hear
<damiano> octan
<octan> im here
<damiano> sorry
<damiano> one thing
<damiano> the sources.list
<octan> yes
<damiano> your sourcers.list
<damiano> is
<damiano> for egdy?
<octan> not realy.. but i made it for edgy by cat /source.list | sed -s 's/dapper/edgy/'
<octan> damiano, sed -s 's/dapper/edgy/' does replace all dapper names with edgy
<damiano> ok
<aftertaf> crap. my kicker just crashed because of kbfx
<damiano> octan
<damiano> in samba
<damiano> now
<damiano> samba now work fine
<damiano> but a windows pc
<damiano> need a user e password
<damiano> to access in my computer
<octan> yes.
<damiano> i have to add an user?
<octan> just get rid of it
<damiano> ?
<octan> well you need to make the dir readeble for all users without password
<damiano> you know how can i do
<damiano> ?
<octan> Allow null passwords? set it to yes
<damiano> in smb.conf?
<octan> no in webmin
<octan> under Authentication
<aftertaf> anyone else lost their user config applet in edgy?
<octan> and
<damiano> PAM Authentication ????
<octan> under File Share Defaults
<octan> Security and Access Control
<octan> Guest Access? = yes
<damiano> i don't found
<damiano> this
<damiano> 1st menu?
<octan> ok.. click on
<octan> Create a new file share.
<octan> Share name 	you name
<damiano> mmm
<damiano> not found!!!!
<damiano> Create a new file share. <--- this
<octan> open webmin
<octan> login
<damiano> one momento
<octan> go to servers
<octan> go to samba
<damiano> i'm on https://damiano:10000/
<damiano> ok
<octan> see servers on to
<damiano> The Samba server executable /usr/local/samba/bin/smbd was not found. Either Samba is not installed on your system or your module configuration is incorrect.
<octan> click on the module config
<damiano> ok
<octan> what is say
<damiano> Configurable options
<damiano> System configuration
<octan> ok
<octan> damiano, can i speak to you in pvt ?
<octan> pm
<damiano> ok
<damiano> qhery me
<nicolnx_> sorry, I haven't seen the beginning of youir discussion, but maybe just setting securyty = share will resolve your trouble
<damiano> mmm you don' receive my message
<damiano> tell me
<damiano> how cai i register a nick?
<octan> you need to reg
<octan>  /msg nickserver help
<aftertaf> ok, sleep time.
<octan>  /msg nickserver register
<damiano> [13:07]  <-> nickserver> register
<damiano> [13:07]  [Error]  nickserver: No such nick/channel.
<damiano> why?
<octan> i forgot howto
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<octan>  /msg NickServ REGISTER
<zorglu_> octan: damiano: an easy/fast work around is to go on a channel created by you too. e.g. /join #octananddiniamodiscussion
<octan> yes
<zorglu_> and now the channel is all quiet :)
<aftertaf> :)
<Codemaster> hey guys, I'm having a few dependency problems - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271568
<zorglu_> i see 2 options
<zorglu_> 1. using --force in apt-get to make it ignore the dependency
<zorglu_> 2. get the package it is asking for
<zorglu_> both may become quite painfull
<zorglu_> and i would not attempt any on those on my personnal box :)
<zorglu_> but other here may have better solution, or in #ubuntu-xgl
<n3storm> hi everyone
<Codemaster> thanks, zorglu_
<letmagnau> hi can i have some help?
<letmagnau> how i can opens iso file?
<letmagnau> exist an application like alcohol?
<n3storm> lemagnau: acetone
<n3storm> :D
<n3storm> letmagnau: acetone
<letmagnau> tnz so much
<n3storm> letmagnau: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805
* LeeJunFan wonders why acetone isn't in repos.
<letmagnau> tus isn't
<n3storm> tus isn't?
<letmagnau> the apps ins't in repos
<letmagnau> i've download form net
<letmagnau> now  i'm installing
<wildchild> I have prob
<wildchild> is there someone whos' ready to sit with me aobut that..
<wildchild> I can't completely remove firefox
<segfault> wildchild, what do u mean completely
<wildchild> some packages can't be removed :S
<thompa> how can i tell for sure which hard drive MBR grub is on?
<thompa> I have a sata and an IDE, I think its on the IDE, I need it that way cause on the sata I get boot errors
<segfault> thompa, if u had ubunut install grub on mbr, the mbr is on the disk ur bios points to to boot first
<segfault> wildchild, if u want an answer u have to provide more details
<wildchild> doesn't metter
<wildchild> I've solved the prob :)
<letmagnau> i can't install it
<wildchild> all I have to do was: apt-get -f install
<letmagnau> how i can istall it?
<wildchild> couse I have 2 ersions of firefox installed
<thompa> segfault: In bios I am booting from IDE first, and I have there grub entries for both drives, so I guess its IDE, ,,good
<wildchild> had*
<segfault> letmagnau, if downloaded the .deb do sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<thompa> segfault: I can boot from the sata if its first, ubuntu install is there also, but I get various grub errors, especially if its been off for a while
<letmagnau> the file is kmdr
<letmagnau> extension
<Dr_willis> "can't"  vs "dont know how. ;)
<letmagnau> dont know how....i'm novice
<Dr_willis> what is it supposed tobe letmagnau ?
<thompa> the boot errors are happening with all sata drives in new HP AMD 64s
<segfault> letmagnau, go back to that page and download the .deb file and use the dpkg method i described aboe
<segfault> letmagnau, also fyi u can mount an iso using mount, man mount for more info
<wildchild> does anyone know why firefox32 on kubuntu66 wouldn't play sound when I look smth from youtube
<thompa> wildchild: does it use flash?
<wildchild> yes
<octan> mount -o loop that loop
<wildchild> octan?
<octan> nothing
<thompa> wildchild: last I checked , you need maybe newer flash version for some sites
<wildchild> thompa how do I update it
<thompa> eg comedy central wont work at all
<wildchild> how can I remove firefox32 (I've installed it throuh script - it wasnn't in an APT)
<wrabbit> I've joined the fold :)
<wildchild> that's weired when I shud down all the progs that they usess sound flash works..
<wildchild> how can I solve that pronb
<wildchild> I don't wanna just shud down the progs that uses soud just to watch a clip on you tube
<zamaliphe> hi all
<zamaliphe> what boot loader dose kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso use ??
<Dr_willis> grub
<Dr_willis> or do you mean what is the CD using to boot?
<zamaliphe> Dr_willis:  yes
<Dr_willis> no clue there.. :) i dont mess with building live cd's
<zamaliphe> Dr_willis: the problem is my writer is broken and i used to boot from the ISO files by adding some lines to my grub
<zamaliphe> bu now i find some sing defrunt and i don't know what to do with it
<Dr_willis> heh - ive never seen that trick done befor
<onur> how can i install flash player 4 kubuntu??????
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> flash is getting more and more messed up every day.
<Dr_willis> all these sites are demanding flash 8 - which is not out for linux yet.. but can be slapped into working i her with wine.
<onur> yeah but i need flash
<onur> where can i find it for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> thers some packages you install
<Dr_willis> !flash  showed the info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash  showed the info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onur> i tried the offical site of flash player when i download it (it is for linux) try to open it doens work
<Hawkwind> onur: Linux only has flash 7 and a lot of sites require 8 or newer which we won't get version 9 til after the first of the year
<onur> i know that it works for ubuntu cause i tried it on scool
<onur> but kubuntu give's me problems
<Dr_willis>  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_willis> ubuntu and kubuntu should be both using the same flash packages.. its often the web site, updating things that cause the issues..
<onur> hmm but i have Ubuntu @ school en Kubuntu @ home i've used the offcial site of flash player @ ubuntu that was a succes
<onur> but i wanted 2 do the same 4 kubuntu and it doesn't work!:S
<grasmeer> Hi! Is there anyone, who is using 6.10 with the latest binary nvidia driver... success?
<pawnhearts> gnasmeer it works for 30 secs and then X dies
<grasmeer> oh....
<grasmeer> After loooooooooooong struggeling it worked with 6.06 (BUT: NO hibernate, probs with dualview....)
<octan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadowraven> anyone know what happen with my wireless? i updated a few packages and now it doesnt work?
<pawnhearts> grasmeer i just switched to non-proprietary driver
<grasmeer> @pawnhearts: Did yor system worked again after the installation of nvidia?
<shadowraven> or better yet, point me to how to fix my wireless
<pawnhearts> grasmeer yes. it worked, i could do anything for ~30-60 seconds then it freezes and don't react on keyboard/mouse
<shadowraven> i have that dell intel pro card
<grasmeer> @pawnhearts: just thinking of installing XGL Desktop: will i need these binary driver?
<grasmeer> @shadowsraven: what is the problem with your wireless?
<pawnhearts> grasmeer just now i'm working on a laptop with kubuntu and ati. same thing, proprietary ati drivers won't work with last updates, but non-proprietary driver is good and supports opengl etc
<shadowraven> it says i dont have one now
<shadowraven> its duelboot so i booted it up in crashdows and the wireless works
<grasmeer> @shadowraven: didnt get you: detecting no card?
<segfault> shadowraven, ipw3945? u need the restricted modules pkg installed for ur kernel
<pawnhearts> <grasmeer> it seems "nv" driver don't support opengl
<segfault> pawnhearts, that is correct u need the proprietary nvidia driver for opengl
<shadowraven> yes i got : detecting no card
<grasmeer> @pawnhearts: there is a screensaver with opengl: it workes with my nvidia card....
<shadowraven> and yes its the ipw3945 card
<segfault> shadowraven, u need the restricted modules pkg installed for ur kernel
<shadowraven> everything worked for about a month, untill i updated kubuntu yesterday
<segfault> shadowraven, again u need the restricted modules pkg installed for ur kernel
<shadowraven> ok, i will do that.  Not sure how tho
<segfault> shadowraven, if u updated the kernel it is possible u did not update that pkg
<segfault> shadowraven, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<shadowraven> thank you
<segfault> np
<pawnhearts> there is a sort of opengl emulation in mesagl afair. so opengl works,but slow.
<grasmeer> that is why i want these original driver... because it is faster...
<grasmeer> but i am to lazy to install nvidia: partimage whole system, installing nvidia, repairing wireless, loosing hibernation and so on...
<Arlington> hi. i'am wondering what hibernation is... can someone explain
<pawnhearts> i've had installed restricted-modules for current kernel, but nvidia driver freezes after minute of work
<grasmeer> Has anyone a trick: nvidia driver AND linux restricted modules (But WITHOUT these non prop. driver nv??)
<grasmeer> Hibernation is cool: freezing your system, later waking it up again and start at the same position...
<Dr_willis> and sometimes it even works!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> normally the systems crash soon afterwards...
<Dr_willis> for me.
<grasmeer> Since 6.10 it works (But not suspend...)
<grasmeer> :-)
<Dr_willis> of course when you move from work to home and plug in a dozzen different devices.. and then wake up....
<Dr_willis> it can confuse thangs.
<muthana> how remove gaim
<segfault> suspend and hibernate work for me using nvidia proprietary driver
<shadowraven> @segfault: i get counldnt find package linux........
<grasmeer> wow!
<grasmeer> @segfault: with 6.10?
<segfault> shadowraven, please post here exactly as u type
<segfault> grasmeer, yea
<segfault> grasmeer, err wait sry 6.06
<segfault> grasmeer, i saw 6. and just agreed :)
<grasmeer> @segfault: edgy eft... no numbers.. :-)
<shadowraven> ok
<Arlington> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: activates your computer's suspend functionality. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 328 kB
<segfault> shadowraven, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<segfault> shadowraven, note the ` is a backtick, on same key as ~
<shadowraven> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-'uname -r'
<segfault> shadowraven, right replace ' with `
<shadowraven> pl
<shadowraven> ok
<segfault> grasmeer, but yea suspend and hibernate have been working well for me, i was surprised as this laptop is pretty new
<shadowraven> E: Coundlnt find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<grasmeer> segfault: mine is new too... but it was ugly...this hibernation...
<grasmeer> @shadowraven: try adept: looking for linux restricted modules, and then the right kernel number...
<segfault> shadowraven, run sudo apt-get update first, its there i just checked
<grasmeer> Anyone who is using Kaudiocreator with the lame encoder (edgy eft, 6.10?)
<silox> hi, anyone here thats good on laptop, extra screen combinations?
<abattoir> grasmeer: why? what's the problem?
<grasmeer> Installation of lame failed...
<pestilence> how do i get evolution to open links in firefox in kubuntu?
<segfault> silox, just ask someone may be able to help
<segfault> pestilence, what does it open links in now
<berkes> any mplayer/mencoder gurus in here?
<shadowraven> @seafualt: ok i did that but got the same responce after when i tried
<pestilence> segfault: it doesn't
<segfault> u in kde?
<pestilence> segfault: yes
<berkes> I made an mpeg (screencast) but it is playing too fast. I need to slow it down, but cannot find the options for it.
<abattoir> grasmeer: installation goes well here
<trappist> berkes: you might have better luck asking a specific question.  most people aren't going to say 'yeah I'm your guru' without knowing what you're looking for.
<pestilence> segfault: i used to use ubuntu, i think that messed it up (but i switched to kubuntu a while back)
<silox> i have a Dell Dimension 8100 Laptop with a extra screen connected to it, so i am not using the laptop screen. But there one problem, i cant watch movies on the extra screen, it works if i unplug the extra screen and watch it on the laptop... Whats the problem?
<trappist> oh :)
<trappist> berkes: if you do { while playing, it will cut the playback speed in half
<shadowraven> @seafualt: I get the same issue as before i updated
<segfault> pestilence, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and select firefox
<Hawkwind> trappist: Mornin`
<trappist> berkes: or if you say mplayer -speed 0.50 file.mpg, that'll do the same thing
<trappist> mornin Hawkwind
<berkes> trappist: but I need a file with a slower play speed.
<Hawkwind> trappist: Mind if I PM ya ?
<berkes> its for distribution. :)
<josh_> who in here uses 3ddesktop?
<trappist> Hawkwind: like I said, any time :)
<silox> please doesnt anyone know what to do :P
<trappist> berkes: how did you make the file
<josh_> silox: what are you trying to do?
<silox> i have a Dell Dimension 8100 Laptop with a extra screen connected to it, so i am not using the laptop screen. But there one problem, i cant watch movies on the extra screen, it works if i unplug the extra screen and watch it on the laptop... Whats the problem?
<segfault> shadowraven, u have dapper-security repository in sources.list
<berkes> trappist: with screenkast.
<josh_> silox: sounds like whatever program your using doesn't recognize you are using a different screen
<shadowraven> @segfault: what is the best way to check that?
<silox> josh: hmm yeah the video image youst turns blue... reminds me about the same issue I had in Windows when i had 2 screens
<pestilence> segfault: that didn't seem to do anything.
<josh_> what program are you using to play?
<josh_> who using 3ddesktop in here?
<silox> josh_: vlc, mplayer etc... its the same in all of them
<josh_> hmm
<shadowraven> @segfault: i dont see it under usr/bin
<trappist> Riddell: sure (re: ops)
<segfault> pestilence, umm, wait i think u have to set that in the kde control panel under default apps or something similar
<silox> :/ i've asked on some forums but i havent got any clear answers
<josh_> i dont have a second screen so i cant really walk you through it
<josh_> do you use kaffine?
<shadowraven> @segfault: i DL it and i is installed
<silox> kk
<silox> no
<segfault> shadowraven, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure that repository is there
<segfault> shadowraven, o ok cool
<trappist> berkes: try this: mencoder foo.mpg -oac copy -ovc copy -speed 0.50 -o newfile.mpg
<josh_> silox: try kaffine... it might do it
<weedar> Is there a way to turn off/on the touchpad on a laptop? After suspend the touchpad is dead, but connecting a usb mouse works just fine
<silox> josh_; okey, installing now ^^
<silox> i really love the apt-get command xD
<segfault> weedar, u might try unloading and reloading the module, prolly evdev
<josh_> lol silox
<josh_> yeah it sure beats tracking down dependancies
<shadowraven> @segfault: still getting that same
<berkes> trappist: it seems to make no difference :(
<weedar> segfault: what is the preferred way to do that?
<weedar> evdev is loaded, by the way
<silox> josh_: will try now ^^
<josh_> ok
<weedar> Running "modprobe -r evdev" tells me the module is in use, so that isn't it
<fumasterdk> WHats is the difference between gstreamer....ugly and gstreamer....ugly-multiverse
<fumasterdk> Which of the 2 should I install??
<trappist> berkes: sorry, that was all I had :)
<silox> josh_: its the same problem :/
<josh_> hmm
<segfault> weedar, modprobe -r evdev; modprobe evdev
<grasmeer> @abattoir: which paket did you you for kaudiocreator with lame encoder (lame, gstreamer, ...? )?
<abattoir> grasmeer: lame
<josh_> only thing i can think of is to change your bios settings to load the external display first
<segfault> shadowraven, u have dapper-security repository in sources.list?
* josh_ shrugs
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<weedar> segfault: as I said I am unable to run "modprobe -r evdev" successfully, it complains about the module being in use :)
<silox> josh_ and how do i do that on a Dell bios? :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<josh_> when you start your computer i think on dell its either f1 or delete to get into the bios
<shadowraven> @segfault: dapper-security main and dapper-security universe and multiverse
<segfault> shadowraven, have ran apt-get update since those were enabled
<silox> yes but my bios sucks, Dell A15, i havent seen any option where i can disable the screen... :/
<shadowraven> @segfault: yes
<josh_> there isn't anything for the video?
<segfault> shadowraven, please type install cmd here exactly as u type in console
<silox> no i dont think so
<silox> :/
<josh_> hmm...
<josh_> lol and that is why i wont buy a dell :P
<shadowraven> @segfault: sudo apt-get update
<segfault> shadowraven, the install command
<silox> yes i know hehe :P
<josh_> i would look up info on your modes....
<josh_> lemme see if i can find the file you need to look at
<silox> ok thx :)
<shadowraven> @segfault: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<silox> josh_: is there any pirate bios for dell? ^^
<segfault> shadowraven, u r running 386
<shadowraven> yes
<segfault> shadowraven, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<segfault> try that
<josh_> ... interesting question... i have never looked that up
<josh_> use your google-fu young grasshoppa
<josh_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josh_> thats the one for your display
<josh_> u might need to add another display monitor section to taht
<josh_> google info on external display xorg.conf settings
<silox> yeah fucked that up a few days ago so the X wouldnt start up but i managed to fix it again ^^
<josh_> lol
<grasmeer> abattoir: installed lame, started kaudiocreator: ripping one title, then error: genre wrong, just because of this?
<josh_> then nevermind... dont touch it :P
<shadowraven> @segfault: E: couldnt find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-383
<jordi_> hi all
<segfault> shadowraven, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<segfault> not 383
<silox> hehe but that was a really big misstake, i will google some more and come back here ;)
<abattoir> grasmeer: well, i guess the genre is blank or something, set it or set it to other, see if it continues
<shadowraven> @segfault: E: couldnt find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386   sorry
<josh_> rgr
<grasmeer> abattorit: same again: Unknown genre: 'Unknown'.  Specify genre name or number
<jordi_> spanish?
<segfault> shadowraven, u have a sources issue i assume, that command will find the pkg on my sys, if u want further assistance post ur sources.list on pastebin
<shadowraven> @segfault: ok, thank you for your help
<segfault> np
<marcela> jordi_ yo hablo espaol
<jordi_> hola
<marcela> hola, de donde sos
<jordi_> es mi segundo dia con kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<marcela> gracias
<jordi_> thx all
<grasmeer> in the lame settings: deleted --tg % {genre}, then it worked. Stupid bug...
<edgy> Hi, I started klettres but can't hear any sound though sound works in my system, what's wrong please?
<PeqNP> help! i accidentally removed myself from the admin group, and i cant sudo anymore
<PeqNP> and since i cant login as root in kubuntu, how can i add myself back to the group?
<edgy> PeqNP: you can user single user mode
<PeqNP> whats that and how do i get into it?
<edgy> PeqNP: or you can use a livecd
<segfault> PeqNP, reboot in single user mode and add urself back to admin grp
<PeqNP> ok.. how do i reboot in single user mode?
<PeqNP> and how would i do it using a livecd as an alternative?
<vonHalenbach-de> init 1
<segfault> PeqNP, reboot and select kernel labeled recorvy mode
<PeqNP> well when i reboot i dont have a list of options.. it just boots  non-recovery
<segfault> PeqNP, hit a key for menu options
<PeqNP> oh ok.. any key?
<segfault> PeqNP, maybe i forget i think screen tels u
<PeqNP> ok thanks.. will be back if i still cant get it
<PeqNP> thanks
<grasmeer> bye!
<khaled_hosny> does any one knows how to get the src .deb of gfxmenu that is used in dapper CD ?
<khaled_hosny> s/knows/know
<trappist> khaled_hosny: there aren't really src .debs, but if you have an apt-src line in your sources.list you can apt-get source gfxmenu
<emonkey-p> khaled_hosny, maybe you find something through packages.ubuntu.com
<OSUKid7> alright, so stupidly, I accidentally hit / instead of . and think I may have really messed up my system... I meant to do rm -R .* to clean a directory, but ended up doing rm -R /*, and I was running as root. I quit it as soon as I realized it, but I already see that some things were deleted. what's the best way to recover/restore program files?
<v3ctor> OSUKid7: restore from backupup
<OSUKid7> v3ctor: yeah, figures, this is a new system and of course I didn't backup the / partition
<khaled_hosny> trappist, emonkey : thnx
<v3ctor> s/backupup/backup/
<OSUKid7> so... I guess just reinstall and save what I can?
<v3ctor> unless you know exactly what was deleted..you should resintall
<ikam> hello I have router utstarcom UT-300R2U how setting the port on kopete for to see webcam?
<OSUKid7> yeah, and I don't... it ran for about 3-4 seconds before I killed it, but a lot is already missing
<OSUKid7> alright, downloading the kubuntu cd... thanks.
<v3ctor> yeah..it most likely got some good stuff
<OSUKid7> yeah :-\ definitely don't have ps and ls anymore
<v3ctor> yep..it does the wildcard in alphabetical order
<v3ctor> staring with /bin
<urosb> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, i have installed Ubuntu costumization Kit, but how can i start it?
<urosb> help needed with sound drivers (alsa) Kmix etc.
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know? no "uck" cmd available
<scheuri> hi all
<frankkm> hi
<frankkm> I have a flv file, and I have downloaded Macromedia flash player to view it, but I cant play the file, I have searched for swf-player, but there is nothing and adebt says that it is installed
<frankkm> can anyone help me with that?
<scheuri> frankkm: is it a swf-file?
<frankkm> no its a flv file
<scheuri> uhmm...dont know about these...but have you tried to open it in firefox? (file - open file or location)
<frankkm> yes didn worked
<scheuri> hmm...sorry then
<Admiral_Chicago> frankkm, hold on i got you
<Admiral_Chicago> http://asuaf.org/~jj/blog/index.php/2006/01/08/convert-google-video-flvs-into-avi-mpg-etcin-linux/
<Admiral_Chicago> use ffmeg to convert it to mpg and view it, i use vlc to watch videos
<frankkm> thanks Ill try that
<scheuri> wow
<scheuri> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<frankkm> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> you don't have to compile from source
<scheuri> make this a sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<haffe> 'ello.
<scheuri> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> frankkm, i told you i got you
<Admiral_Chicago> i would suggest you use the default options too
<frankkm> hehe thanks
<haffe> Is there a way to assign hotkeys to kopete? I.e pressig ctrl+shift+u brings up unread messages.
<abattoir> haffe: Settings->Configure Shortcuts
<haffe> Thanks a lot.
<abattoir> :)
<haffe> Hmmm, there doesn't seem to be the ability to assign a hotkey to unread messages.
<azzco> Has anyone gotten  compiz beryl, vanilla to work in kde?
<lupine_85> no reason why they shouldn't work
<lupine_85> I've using beryl in kubuntu edgy right now
<trappist> what is beryl
<lupine_85> the kicker/desktop switcher doesn't work properly, but there's a patched one that does
<lupine_85> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<abattoir> haffe: maybe because only some of the protocols have mail accounts tied up w/ them, you might want to ask at #kopete
<Admiral_Chicago> azzco, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<azzco> lupine_85: I'm trying to install beryl on dapper here... there's alot of talk about edgy in the forums though, I keep getting to the same point with CSM not find in repos
<azzco> oh okay I will :)
<lupine_85> azzco: use bsm, not csm
<azzco> but compiz-plugins relies on csm
<marey> hi, does anyone know what programs exist to listen radio usign my tv card?
<marey> i dont like gradio (is there anything else?)
<matthias_> kaffeine
<aftertaf> what happened to the root folder?
<aftertaf> i have like 3 folders in there now in konqueror :/
<aftertaf> kubutu edgy
<sudharsh> aftertaf: having the same "bug" '/' in the location bar and there it is
<aftertaf> bug or by design?
<Admiral_Chicago> aftertaf, check #ubuntu+1
<aftertaf> making linux simpler, means making it scary for others !!!
<lupine_85> design, I think :'(
<lupine_85> it's happening in gnome as well
<Admiral_Chicago> name here
<Admiral_Chicago> same
<Admiral_Chicago> lets figure it out
* lupine_85 spanks the devs
<aftertaf> imho it sux
<Admiral_Chicago> aftertaf, i don't like that at all
<aftertaf> me 2
<TheGateKeeper> can't you see the root file system in edge anymore?
<aftertaf> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> TheGateKeeper, not that i know of
<aftertaf> well, not really
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm asking around
<aftertaf> build, home, media and win (made it myself, thatone)
<aftertaf> though if i type em i go there
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll check launchpad
<aftertaf> k
<aftertaf> not a permissions issue i dont think
<warpzone> hey guys, I'm trying to purchase a sound card for meager audio recordings. any hints on what is/isn't supported well?
<TheGateKeeper> if that's deliberate I am not upgrading & may well move to arch or something like that
<trappist> TheGateKeeper: can't see the root filesystem?  what do you mean?
<TheGateKeeper> trappist: it's an issue in edge with konqueror apparently, I don't have edge installed so no first hand experience
<xst> How do I make k3b accept wma files for burning?
<trappist> TheGateKeeper: if you're going to switch distros over a bug rumor...
<arun_> hello
<aftertaf> not kde only
<aftertaf> nautilus does same apparently
<aftertaf> i think its a feature but i cant find out how to undo it
<TheGateKeeper> aftertaf: not kde because that doesn't happen in arch or other linux distros
<arun_> i have upgraded from dapper to edgy i got some issues
<arun_> can somebody help me
<aftertaf> arun_maybe, or #ubuntu+1
<warpzone> arun_: you're looking for #ubuntu+1
<TheGateKeeper> trappist: will wait & see what happens
<arun_> kubuntu
<aftertaf> sme thing :)
<aftertaf> nearly
<Admiral_Chicago> Riddell, sorry to bug you but is it a new feature that when you type / to get to root in konqui, there are only a few foders listed?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll make a bug report
<Admiral_Chicago> someone can look at it
<aftertaf> good idea to ask Riddell :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i feel bad because he's always busy...
<aftertaf> lol
<soulrider> hi everyone
<rensbuja> hi
<rensbuja> (as well)
<rensbuja> :)
<rensbuja> does anyone know what software I can use to connect my sony ericsson w810i phone to kubuntu
<rensbuja> I used moto4lin with motorola
<rensbuja> b4
<rensbuja> is there anything for ericsson?
<aftertaf> i found it :)
<aftertaf> there is a file called .hidden at /
<aftertaf> they are set to hidden.
<trappist> oh yeah, I saw that somewhere
<aftertaf> view hidden files when in root and they appear, as does .hidden, and its contents  are the missing folders :)
<aftertaf> phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<trappist> forgot all about it
<aftertaf> removed all contents, back to business :)
<Admiral_Chicago> TheGateKeeper, feature
<Admiral_Chicago> they are all in /.hidden
<aftertaf> yayyyyyyyyyyyyy
<aftertaf> off for a shower now :)
<TheGateKeeper> Admiral_Chicago: ok thanx
<TheGateKeeper> NOT good news
<Admiral_Chicago> TheGateKeeper, nope i don't like that
<TheGateKeeper> Admiral_Chicago: well I can recommend arch it's VERY fast, just don't know how to install KDE without all the clutter
<Admiral_Chicago> TheGateKeeper, nah i like KDe
<Admiral_Chicago> beside i can use the command line :)
<Admiral_Chicago> class now kids, see ya
<TheGateKeeper> Admiral_Chicago: I have KDE installed on an arch linux, just got more clutter than I would like
<soulrider> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<ubuntu_> hallo
<boubou974> bonjour
<Arcasa> SUP MUTHA FUKKAZ!
<Arcasa> I was kidding.
<Arcasa> How is everyone
<zorglu_> please avoid this kind of joke in the future
<Arcasa> You coulda just said: "I'm great Arcasa, Thank you very much for asking... And how was your day?"
<zorglu_> Arcasa: yep but the meaning would have been different :)
<Arcasa> You love me really.
<zorglu_> Arcasa: i did meant to say "please avoid this kind of joke in the future"
<Arcasa> Anywhoo. Enough with these social pleasentries.
<Arcasa> I need helps. Where do I get Kopete header files from?
<zorglu_> Arcasa: this is a support channel, not really a chat channel :)
<Dr_willis> hmm
<v3ctor> kopete-dev
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search kopete
<Dr_willis> perhaps
<Arcasa> It IS a support channel... But what if I need SOCIAL support?
<Dr_willis> Thats what church if for.
<v3ctor> kubuntu-offtopic
<v3ctor> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Arcasa> I love you all.
<DarkWizzard> guys
<DarkWizzard> a little help please
<DarkWizzard> hello and peace to all
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25741/
<fernando_> AI DONTI ANDERSTEND INGLESHI
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: disable firestarter and retry
<DarkWizzard> did that too
<Arcasa> I can't get the damn header files.
<zorglu_> fernando_: no need for caps
<Arcasa> Screw it.
<DarkWizzard> but nothing
<zorglu_> Arcasa: PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGES!!
<Arcasa> I ONLY HAVE ONE!
<zorglu_> Arcasa: you have been warned many times
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25742/
<Arcasa> Why do we even have anti-lauguage rules?
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arcasa> I mean we're all men, all over 16.
<Arcasa> familly friendly!
<Arcasa> Since when do families use Kubuntu!
<Arcasa> In fact, since when do families use anything other than Windows!
<zorglu_> Arcasa: please behave
<jhutchins_wk> What do I need to install if I want to play windows media, flash, and real audio?
<Arcasa> Mplayer
<Arcasa> Or Mplayer 32 if you're using a 64 bit Arch,.
<Arcasa> You could also try Kaffiene.
<Dr_willis> mpayer, xine, vlc, or that realplayer for linux
<Dr_willis> oops mplayer :)
<Arcasa> Kaffeine.
<Arcasa> Why can't we get rid of these silly laws?
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, where do I get mplayer?  I don't see it in the standard repositories.
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: ok it doesnt make sense, either the connect is accepted or rejected but should not be ignored
<jhutchins_wk> Don't I need a win32codec package too?
<Dr_willis> Money.... its alll about the Money
<Arcasa> I mean... RIGHT ANYONE WHO ISN'T MALE OVER 16 SAY "AYE"!
<zorglu_> Arcasa: please behave
<DarkWizzard> zorglu_: I know
<DarkWizzard> thats why I came here
<DarkWizzard> this is the situation
<Arcasa> Please stop telling me to behave.
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: hmm try 127.0.0.1 insteead of localhost
<Arcasa> Allah will not like it.
<Arcasa> I am a devout Muslim.
<DarkWizzard> same problem
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: i dont believe you :)
<DarkWizzard> zorglu_:
<Arcasa> Hey... I'm trying to install Desklist to my Kopete... ./configure says I need kopete header files... And I don't have a clue.
<DarkWizzard> telnet me
<DarkWizzard> Arcasa: sudo apt-get build-dep kopete
<Arcasa> I love you.
<zorglu_> telnet 86.126.236.125 80 <- establish a connection
<Arcasa> configure: error: Could not find Kopete header files!
<zorglu_> Arcasa: ok you have been warned way too many time already
<Arcasa> Still no,.
<Arcasa> Warned for what? I haven't done owt!
<DarkWizzard> what still no ?
<Arcasa> Yeah it's saying configure: error: Could not find Kopete header files!
<zorglu_> Arcasa: go in #kopete they will have expert for you
<Arcasa> Tried. They're all silent.
<Arcasa> Dead infact.
<Arcasa> I shot them.
<DarkWizzard> lol man
<zorglu_> ok action :)
<DarkWizzard> doesn't it give a url ?
<Arcasa> It?
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude install kopete-dev
<Arcasa> Installed kopete-dev... Trying again.
<Arcasa> Nope...
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: ok lets focus on your problem
<nalioth> !tell Arcasa about guidelines
<Dr_willis> i cant even find a kopete-dev
<v3ctor> i can
<Dr_willis> !info kopete-dev
<Arcasa> I can.
<ubotu> kopete-dev: development files for the KDE instant messenger, Kopete. In component kopete, is optional. Version 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper-imbrandon), package size 81 kB, installed size 454 kB
<Dr_willis> In component kopete, is optional ?????
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> !info kde-dev
<ubotu> Package kde-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<Arcasa> !info kopete_export
<ubotu> Package kopeteexport does not exist in any distro I know
<v3ctor> !info kdebase-dev
<ubotu> kdebase-dev: development files for the KDE base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 76 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Arcasa> That's somehing Configure can't find.
<Dr_willis> kdenetwork-dev - development files for the KDE network module
<nalioth> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Dr_willis> "In component kopete" -- is... weird
<Arcasa> It's messed up.
<Dr_willis> it has its own repo?
<jhutchins_wk> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Arcasa> !figlet
<ubotu> figlet: Frank, Ian & Glenn's Letters. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2.1-4 (dapper), package size 145 kB, installed size 880 kB
<jhutchins_wk> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in any distro I know
<Arcasa> !info Legends
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> Package legends does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Arcasa> !info FontForge
<ubotu> fontforge: Font Editor for PS, TrueType and OpenType fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.20051205-0.1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8760 kB
<v3ctor> !bot-abuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-abuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liviux> hi all. I can't find the "libxine-extracodecs" in the repositories from adept and apt-get too. I think that's why there are no "multiverse" repositories in the manager.Could anyone help me about this problem?
<zorglu_> liviux: you are very likely to be correct :)
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> liviux: the page explains in great details how to add unniverse/multiverse
<Arcasa> Later UGLY BITCHES!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@host86-130-60-4.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> :)
<liviux> I've seed but maybe the package needed are changed, isn't it?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+d Aleks]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> Ackkk
<zorglu_> liviux: what do you mean ?
<Dr_willis> +d ? hmm thats a new one
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@host86-130-72-154.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by Hawkwind
<liviux> Perhaps libxine-extracodecs doesn't exist right now
<zorglu_> liviux: ok you need 2 things, 1. to put unniverse/multiverse as explained in the web page, 2. to add all the codec to get the restricted format to work on your box
<zorglu_> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<zorglu_> liviux: it is still there :)
<liviux> Uhm...not for me, unfortunetely...
<liviux> however thank you
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*arcasa@*]  by Hawkwind
<zorglu_> liviux: install the multiverse, and it will be there
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by Hawkwind
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: not easy, hey:)
<sF|Xemanth> why god pastebin is is so slow :~
<Hawkwind> sF|Xemanth: Use http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<liviux> excuse me, but I can't see the "multiverse" voice. There are other method to enable this repositories out from adept?? Maybe using konsole and the URL
<zorglu_> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zorglu_> liviux: try this one
<liviux> wow!
<kulbir> where i can find mplayer codec?
<zorglu_> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sF|Xemanth> ah now i managed to get paste online
<sF|Xemanth> something is f*cked in my edgy: http://pastebin.com/800838
<zorglu_> kulbir: someeehere is the page
<dazzy> wow kubuntu rocks me first try...why doesn't mythtv work anyone?
<kulbir> sorry "w32codec"
<Hawkwind> sF|Xemanth: If you're running Edgy, might talk to the guys in #Ubuntu+1 since that's the Edgy channel
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 <- for you kulbir
<kulbir> zorglu_: thanks
<Dr_willis> MythTV - can be a little complex
<Dr_willis> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<sF|Xemanth> Hawkwind: aha
<dazzy> yeah i want my terratec tv card to work..in kubuntu...
<dazzy> but it's not a must...
<dazzy> hopefully my other partition still works..
<liviux> now it work! really  a good link, thanks again
<crispX> salut j'viens d'installer la derniere version de openoffice mais je n'sais pas quelle est la commande pour lancer les application
<chrman> #kubuntu-de
<geoff270> anyone help w port forwarding
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kubu> !ch
<Kubu> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> crispX: it should be in the menu, delog yourself
<inam> hi all ! im getting a very funny DNS related problem :D
<usuario> Can anybody tell me kubuntu's based distribution?
<inam> when i open a URL that does not exist (such as www.kotakbank.com) instead of giving a Server not found or DNS error, it opens up my office's website!
<inam> my laptop is a dual boot... at office i use winxp and at home i use kubuntu
<crispX> zorglu_: restart my system ?
<inam> funny thing is this problem does not happen in winxp... it happens only in kubuntu
<inam> anyone any clues?
<zorglu_> crispX: yep, or simple unlog/relog
<crispX> ok thinks zorglu_
<zorglu_> inam: ping the 2 host, blabalbank and your office website one and see if it is the same ip address
<zorglu_> inam:  http://www.kotakbank.com/ is an unknown host from here. which may be part of the problem
<inam> zorglu_, both host point to same ip... more funny stuff... when i ping kotakbank.com, the first line of pin utility says "PING www.kotakbank.com.mobiapps.com"
<inam> zorglu_, where did the suffix "mobiapps.com" come from? (btw, that is my office website URL www.mobiapps.com)
<zorglu_> inam: and mobiapps.com is your office ?
<zorglu_> ok so it is a matter of resolv.conf
<inam> where can i find resolv.conf file?
<zorglu_> cat /etc/resolv.conf and put it in a pastebin
<inam> its got only 3 lines:
<zorglu_> ok shoot here
<inam> earch mobiapps.com
<inam> nameserver 203.145.184.13
<inam> nameserver 202.56.250.5
<crispX> zorglu_: you speak french ?
<zorglu_> crispX: i do, but it is an english speaking channel
<inam> zorglu_ the first line is search mobiapps.com... that could be the problem ?
<zorglu_> inam: remove the first line
<zorglu_> inam: yep it could be :)
<inam> i got it... but how did the first line come here ?!!
<zorglu_> inam: unsure about that, maybe some dhcp stuff which remain after you used it at your office
<inam> possible... thanks anyways... will try connecting to office from my kubuntu tomm... see if this line reappears !
<inam> thanks a ton !
<zorglu_> inam: you can setup your network via 'kmenu -> system setting -> network'
<zorglu_> inam: my pleasure
<crispX> I'v just dpkg openoffice.org2.0 in /opt/ folder and now I'v  new folders inside Gnome kde3 and openoffice.org2.0 but i can't launch oowriter or oocalc or ooimpress
<jhutchins_wk> How do I get the left-hand "windows" key to activate the application menu?
<zorglu_> crispX: you got 2 distincts install of openoffice in your box ?
<crispX> wich box ?
<zorglu_> jhutchins_wk: kmenu -> system setting -> regional setting
<zorglu_> crispX: on your computer i meant :) "ta machine quoi" :)
<crispX> no i've remove by adept the default one
<zorglu_> crispX: try to launch them directly via the path on command line
<zorglu_> crispX: i dont use openoffice so im only guessing
<crispX> ok but where is install the "linux exe"
<zorglu_> what do you mean ?
<crispX> U don't know cause U don't use it
<crispX> what should I launch (search to launch I mean)
<zorglu_> no idea, sorry
<zorglu_> moreover i see myself fleeing away from my work again....
<crispX> it is in /opt/openoffice.org2.0/program i supose but I don't know what
* zorglu_ goes back to it
<zorglu_> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication <- for you crispX, a bunch of irc channel dedicated to openoffice
<zorglu_> some even in french :)
<crispX> thx zorglu_
<crispX> i'v found it its swriter for writer
<jhutchins_wk> Hm.  It seems to only recognize the windows keys as modifier keys.
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kulbir> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade " is it right?
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192141 --> it hangs there.. what that mean???
<Hawkwind> kulbir: Yes
<Hawkwind> kulbir: There is also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade which will upgrade your kernel if there is a newer version in the repos
* ICXCNIKA ponders using kubuntu.
<ICXCNIKA> I've never really used Linux before.
<rom> hello
<kulbir> Hawkwind: im already using kubuntu edgy
<intelikey> well i assume from reading the link on the wiki that i should NOT install the propriatry nvidia driver.    according to the link i don't meet the "prerequsits"
<Hawkwind> kulbir: Ah ok.  Might also join #Ubuntu+1 if you aren't there already as that is the Edgy channel which might give you a bit of help from time to time as well
<kulbir> Hawkwind: thanks :)
<edu> hi!
<buzzy-> hello: how can i listen to wav files?
<edu> Does anyone know how can I delete a conflictive module source? I installed ati fglrx, for k7 processors and then I installed the newer driver for i386 and I can't build the module.
<intelikey> Prerequisites == 1  The command lspci | grep -i nvidia prints out a line of text    2  The command lspci | grep -i nvidia prints out a line of text
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192148 --> it hangs there.. what that mean???
<intelikey> oops   2 You need hardware-accelerated 3D support
<intelikey> 1 passes   2 doesn't    so i should not install it    correct ?
<bLaZeD> does anyone know of a good app for monitoring a network.....like will let u know if a new computer tries to connect to my wireless router.....and things of this nature....
<bLaZeD> like report their mac addy machine name....and any other kinda handy info
<intelikey> buzzy- just about any media player  will do wav
<buzzy-> intelikey, ??
<buzzy-> what u mean?
<weedar> I'm having trouble with the encoding of files, special-characters are not shown
<intelikey> buzzy- cli  install sox and type  play file.way
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, i prefer xmms for all my music and mplayer for video
<weedar> can I convert a file to/from utf-8 to/from iso-8859-1?
<bLaZeD> xmms = linux winamp
<buzzy-> bLaZeD, i have xmms but i listen badly my .wav file !! it doeasn't play good!!
<intelikey> <buzzy-> hello: how can i listen to wav files?   <---<intelikey> buzzy- just about any media player  will do wav    that's what i mean.
<buzzy-> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, can u xplain what plays bad means?
<edu> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<buzzy-> bLaZeD, fragmented i hear it!
<slow-motion> hallo
<soulrider> i gtoa  problem with my sound
<soulrider> its really noisy
<soulrider> and it works perfectly well on redmond
<buzzy-> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<GNUro> !flash
<buzzy-> bLaZeD, maybe that's a codec problem?
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, yea could be
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, ^^
<Acidic32> !respositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> wav doesn't require extra codecs
<Acidic32> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, go install all the stuff it tell u to for media
<bLaZeD> intelikey, i figured it wouldnt hurt for him to try
<buzzy-> bLaZeD,  let me understand: when u first installed kubuntu. what did u do to listen to wav? u installed xmms, right? and what other did u install?
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, is it som kinda media protected crap?
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, i installed everything it told me to for kubuntu on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<buzzy-> they are wav's recoreded by my mp3 palyer
<dom> hi
<buzzy-> bLaZeD,
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, i then installed xmms and everything else i needed
<dom> is there such thing as an ssh client that is tied in to kwallet?
<buzzy-> that is?
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, have u added repos and everything?
<buzzy-> bLaZeD, what other? (referring only to medias)
<dom> or at least an ssh-askpass that is tied into kwallet?
<buzzy-> bLaZeD, i have multiverse and universe enabled
<buzzy-> ;)
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, good =DF
<bLaZeD> *=D
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, does mp3's and everything else play good?
<buzzy-> haven't any mp3 on pc
<buzzy-> bLaZeD,
<intelikey> buzzy- i sujest you install "sox"   drop to a console and type   play /path/to/file.way   and see if it plays correctly.
<bLaZeD> buzzy-, it colol u dont have 1 mp?
<buzzy-> people how can i know my kubuntu vewrsion?
<trappist> buzzy-: lsb-release -a
<intelikey> inturpret   /path/to/file.way
<buzzy-> trappist, what's that commadn?
<intelikey> err wav  even
<trappist> buzzy-: the command to know your kubuntu version
<soyer> hello - any one from PL ??
<bLaZeD> trappist, buzzy-  its lsb_release
<bLaZeD> its a underscore
<bLaZeD> :P
<emonkey-p> !pl
<Hawkwind> trappist: lsb_release -a actually :P
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<trappist> oh oops :)
<soyer> thx!
<edu> radeon free driver dosen't load with DRI but I have a supprted card, what can i do?
<intelikey> so   question;    would there be any non-3D binifit from installing nvidia drivers ?
<intelikey> edu you read !ati links ?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> intelikey: some benefit. Not huge
<intelikey> lupine_85 in what way ?
<intelikey> any chance that it would retard a low end box ?
<lupine_85> in that it'll "probably" run 2D stuff slightly smoother. Not a biggie
<hsihh> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<wilfred> can anyone tell me how to change the default video and music player in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Isent there a multimedia control panel thang?
<Dr_willis> I normally  just right click, open with...
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, should I or shouldn't I include the scripts in converting the RealPlayer rpm to a .deb?
<hsihh> do you know gut trackers with ogg music?
<wilfred> Dr_willis: I like double clicks. Do you know where I can find this multimedia control panel thing?
<cpk2> i think in configure konquerer
<Dr_willis> In the control panel :)
<intelikey> so i would also have to down grade my kernel to use the nvidia drivers  ?
<Dr_willis> oh wait its called the 'control center' :)
<wilfred> cpk2: you rock :-)
<intelikey> kcontrol  ?
<intelikey> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<intelikey>   linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<intelikey>   linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-kernel-common
<intelikey> 2.6.15-26-386
<intelikey> &^== /exec -o uname -r
<hyper> Hello abattoir
* Dr_willis wonders how that file associatin differes from right clicking,, usieng openwith.. and selecting an app. then checking the 'rember the application assoication....' checkbox
<cpk2> wilfred: actually its in mouse settings =P
<wilfred> where is the remember assocation checkbox?
<intelikey> Dr_willis if open with is in the list....
<Dr_willis> RIchg click.. opwn with.. and its at the bottom when ya select an app.
<Dr_willis> That configure konquerer  does let ya remove/reorder the defaults.. guess the 'rember' check box adds a new entry to it
* intelikey wonders where Dr_willis's home keys went
<Dr_willis> I got like 8 open with things for jpgs - dependng on the jpg.  which  i want to use.
<hyper> How can I make this: When I assign a programm to anoterh desktop panel it will disappear from the taskbar when I'm not in that panel...
<Dr_willis> Be it ever so Humble theres no place like ~
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> hyper,  thats a setting in the taskbar menus
<Dr_willis> right click on the taskbar 'handel'
<Dr_willis> 'configure taskbar'
<Dr_willis> The joys of Exploring the OS!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or right click on the panel anywehre --> confogure panel -> taskbar button
<hyper> ah... much better :)
<cpk2> configuring kde the first 1 or 2 times is fun
<intelikey> is there ever going to be an updated nvidia driver for the LTS release ?   or will it always require down-grading the kernel to use it ?
<cpk2> but after that not so much because then you get worried you forgot to configure something you had been using for the past year =P
<edu> hey intelikey, i've read ati links
<hyper> dr_willis most of my linux experience is based on gnome ^^
<edu> i am restarting x server...
<intelikey> edu did it not help you ?
<Shifty> Hey everyone.
<buzzy-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> cpk2 yeah i would only want to setup kde about one time per distro...
<Shifty> So I replaced Windows on my work laptop w/ Kubuntu.
<Shifty> looking awesome so far
<hyper> one more question: can I autostart a program somehow in a specific Desktop?
<hyper> I mean into a specific Desktop?
<cpk2> took me about 3 days just to get all my desktops looking nice and all the right apps in them =P
<cpk2> hyper: dont close it before you log out
<cpk2> kde remembers where most apps are
<buzzy-> !libstdc++5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc++5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buzzy-> !libstdc++
<cpk2> i have noticed that gaim misbehaves ALOT
<buzzy-> !libstdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silox> where is the inittab file in Ubuntu 6.10?
<cpk2> !info libstdc++5
<Shifty> I've been running Kopete, not my favorite, but it doens't misbehave too much
<ubotu> Package libstdc5 does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk2> kopete kept crashing for me =\
<hyper> cpk2: Thx... one last question: How do I turn that kopete password thingy off?
<cpk2> so I am back to gaim and konversation
<cpk2> the wallet?
<hyper> cpk: yes, the wallet
<albacker> hello  ! how do i show my home, documents icons on desktop  ?
<Shifty> You have to disable the wallet
<cpk2> hyper: you should see it in the bottom right after the prompt pops up, right click and configure
<hyper> cpk: thx :)
<albacker> i can't get my home icon on desktop. i can create a link to it, but than i can't change the icon. Can someone help me ?
<hyper> btw, fi there are so many pros here: You know you can add a folder with wall papers and have kde cycle through it... however the problem is only the pics in that folder get added... but not in recurisve folders. Anyone knows how to do that?
<trappist> hyper: probably have to modify the source
<buzzy-> !libstdc++
<buzzy-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> albacker right click the icon > propreties > [click the picture of the icon]     and choose the one you want;
<albacker> intelikey, UH :\ thanks.. sorry, i've never used KDE before, just gnome ;)
<hyper> trappist: Hmmm.... I only know a bit of PHP/MySQL
<ninHer> hi all
<intelikey> albacker rule number one in kde.  use the right mouse button to change thangs.   :)
<trappist> hyper: it would be C++
<hyper> wb: dr_willis
<albacker> intelikey, anyway to remove the system beep  ? the thing that's done when you press backspace in a konsole. I mean that's in gnome too, but it's louder on KDE !
<hyper> trappist: can one eat c++? ;)
<intelikey> albacker yes.  kcontrol has all the settings you could ever use.
* trappist prints some c++ on rice paper and wraps some tuna in it
<hyper> oh well, a recursive adding would be really nice there
<main2> in what config file are the KDE keyboard-shortcuts located (which one in ~/.kde/share/config?
<intelikey> menu > system settings > whateveryouwant   iirc
<hyper> since I'm not going to put like 10k wallpapers in one folder
<inam> albacket: in konsole, try settings -> bell
<trappist> hyper: I'll look into it
<inam> albacker: in konsole, try settings -> bell
<hyper> trappist: You don't have to... I was just surprised to see that KDE offers a wallpaper slide show but no recursive adding
<intelikey> inam if it's only the terminal bell he/she wants to set.
<trappist> hyper: well actually, I wanna look into it because I want to do the same thing with screensavers that cycle through images
<buzzy-> people i have installed w32codecs, but if i listen to a .wav file it is choppy!!!...how can i solve?
<intelikey> the system bell/error beep  is set in kcontrol  iirc
<hyper> trappist: Need a tester on edgy? ^^
<albacker> inam, i just removed all sounds..
<buzzy-> trappist,
<trappist> hyper: heh, not yet :) but I'm using edgy too
<hyper> this is so cool about linux... that there are people that just help you (or try to)
<hyper> well, I have a noob edgy here :) not a fine tuned one like yours
<gabriel> hello
<buzzy-> people i have installed w32codecs, but if i listen to a .wav file it is choppy!!!...how can i solve?
<intelikey> hyper have you tested the wave file in the console to be sure that the problem is not the files quality rather than the players functionality ?
<intelikey> err @ buzzy-
<hyper> intelikey: I'm not having troubles with wave files ^^
<intelikey> sorry hyper
<hyper> intelikey: it's ok :)
<buzzy-> intelikey, ?? what u said?
<urosb> help needed with sound drivers (alsa) Kmix etc.
<buzzy-> intelikey,  i hear fragmented audipo
<buzzy-> audio
<inam> albacker, have you tried system settings -> sounds & multimedia -> system bell ?
<albacker> inam, problems are solved :) thanks..
<buzzy-> intelikey, can u help me pls?
<Acidic32> all my reposirotries are messed up
<Acidic32> is there a generator somewhere, ive seen it mentions
<Acidic32> d*
<Acidic32> !repository generator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repository generator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inam> albacker, cool :)
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> buzzy- 1. sudo apt-get install sox     2. play your_file.wav       then tell me if it sounds choppy ?
<Acidic32> thx
<TheGateKeeper> Acidic32: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<Acidic32> whats a good ftpd?
<intelikey> both 1. and 2.  are command line strings.
<Dr_willis> 3. there is no #3
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Dr_willis> the best ftp - is no ftp. :)
<buzzy-> intelikey, ok
<Dr_willis> Incompetent People Really Have No Clue, Studies Find  http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2000/01/18/MN73840.DTL
* intelikey suspects that buzzy-'s sound issue is probably "arts" or "xmms"  so if the file plays cleanly from the cli we know where to start....
<hyper> btw, a friend of mine tried to install Dapper and Edgy but the LiveCD and alternate just stopp after "extracting  vmlinux"... however he was able to install Breezy...
<buzzy-> intelikey, pls: what is cli?
<buzzy-> command line?
<intelikey> !cli
<hyper> I then gave him my Dapper Repos and told him to dist-upgrade but again it stopped after extracting vmlinux
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> buzzy- yes cli==command line interface
<hyper> anyone has an idea why? Or how about an upgrade from Breezy to Edgy?
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032
<Hattori> anybody have a clue?
<gabriel> can anybody help me plase?   i am a newbie and i have a problem when i want to see the network servers...  it says: "network:///" is not a valid location.
<buzzy-> intelikey, sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<buzzy-> so intelikey what could be the problem?
<intelikey> hyper edit your /etc/apt/sources.list     change ALL breezy  to  edgy   save  and run these two commands.    sudo apt-get update        sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       but the packagers will probably say you should do it icrimentally   breezy > dapper > edgy
<intelikey> buzzy- perpend sudo    and try again.
<intelikey> sudo play your_file.wav
<hyper> intelikey: well, I just wonder whether that will works... since install refused to continue on dapper and edgy...
<BonBonTheJon> gabriel: can you see a server by ip address
<buzzy-> intelikey, ok i listen it well!!
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032 <--- anybody has any idea how to fix that??
<buzzy-> intelikey, now i waqnt to listen by xmms
<buzzy-> how can i solve?
<intelikey> buzzy- sound is good in cli ?
<buzzy-> yep
<buzzy-> :)
<intelikey> ok change xmms settings to use "alsa" output
<buzzy-> i try
<Hattori> hmm, have a read at least please ;}
<abattoir> hi hyper, sorry, was afk
<buzzy-> intelikey, how can i change to alsa?
<intelikey> buzzy- i don't have xmms   but should be in the xmms menu > settings >> preferances >>> output     or something like that
<buzzy-> hmm
<hyper> abattoir: no problem :) I hope you're well today
<hyper> wohoo, got my Thunderbird icon back :)
<intelikey> maybe an xmms user can answer you buzzy-
<buzzy-> i have set it to libALSA.so intelikey is it good? but i still don t hear
<intelikey> not libalsa.so  but   "alsa"
<intelikey> maybe settings > audio > output
<intelikey> output device     even
<intelikey> any xmms users in the channel ?
<buzzy-> intelikey, cant solve!1
<buzzy-> :(
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032 <--- who can read here please and tell me how to fix?
<buzzy-> what is PMC
<hsihh> hi. i`ve got a question: if i install beta kubuntu now, will i be able to update it to final release easy?
<zorglu_> hsihh: yes
<zorglu_> buzzy-: the more precise and accurate is your question, the more likely you will get an satisfying answer for it
<intelikey> buzzy- pcm ?
<buzzy-> ok
<buzzy-> i am in xmms config panel: click on Output plugin and then i can choose among:0)OSS 1) Output ALSA; 2) Output eSound 3) Plugin disk writer: which one should i choose?
<buzzy-> zorglu_, intelikey
<buzzy-> ?
<intelikey> pcm is an audio output device control    i'm not usre what pcm means.      use    Output ALSA; 2)
<buzzy-> ALSA correspods to libALSA.so
<intelikey> alsa == advanced linux sound arc.
<zorglu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCM => pcm is 'puse modulation code'
<buzzy-> ok ok
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032 <--- who can read here please and tell me how to fix?
<zorglu_> seems like coming from the 70's :)
<buzzy-> i set it but stiill don t hear
<buzzy-> !!
<zorglu_> Hattori: i read and have no clue either :(
<Hattori> :(
<intelikey> buzzy-   hehhe i don't know what to tell you then.     trash that xmms and use vlc maybe.
<buzzy-> :'(
<buzzy-> in the prevoius (from same cd, so identical) installation of kubuntu i did hear wav's!!!
<buzzy-> whyyyyyyyyyy??
<hsihh> where can i find list of all aps in ubuntu?
<zorglu_> oh why :)
<zorglu_> hsihh: adept can provide this
<hsihh> but without ubuntu installed
<zorglu_> buzzy-: there are many way to play wav
<hsihh> i`m on windows right now here
<zorglu_> hsihh: oh ok wait
<buzzy-> such as?
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<zorglu_> hsihh: would be a long list of 20000 package, not sure it is meaning full tho
<hsihh> zorglu_ honey, i want only list of apps installed from cd
<buzzy-> intelikey, what is the best and lighter audio player?
<buzzy-> zorglu_, ?
<intelikey> in that ^  Audio (Ogg, MP3...)  should be  Audio (Ogg, MP3, WAV...)
<zorglu_> buzzy-: xmms is light, ogg123 is even lighter :)
<zorglu_> hsihh: well this one is untrivial to get
<King_Brad> is there a command i can issue at console to make my nix box show me mem stats?
<intelikey> buzzy- i like vlc if you need a gui app.  but you already have sox  a cli app for playing audio.
<zorglu_> hsihh: by apps you mean packages ?
<david_edmundson> King_Brad: free
<King_Brad> like how much swap is being used, how much physical mem is being used etc
<King_Brad> free.
<King_Brad> k
<King_Brad> awsome
<King_Brad> thanks
<david_edmundson> np
<zorglu_> vmstat :)
<King_Brad> my nix router uses vmstat
<hsihh> zorglu_ k3b etc.
<Karol84PL> Hello. Do you know any Linux replacement for Windows Kazaa?
<david_edmundson> bear in mind to remove the amount that's cached. That's from programs that have closed, but linux doens't bother flushing it out, until there's another program that wants to use the space.
<buzzy-> intelikey, but there u can t  fast forward or rewind!!
<buzzy-> on sox
<david_edmundson> Karol84PL: Gift
<buzzy-> i mesan
<intelikey> buzzy- vlc plays most audio without need for codecs, (i know you have already installed w32codecs)
<zorglu_> hsihh: for that i think the kubuntu guide is the best place to look at
<david_edmundson> Karol84PL: apollon is the better client for it methinks
<King_Brad> you know, i've found, my nix router makes my old linksys router and my cisco router look like pieces of shit
<zorglu_> hsihh: the package list wont be meaningfull in this case
<Chozabu> Hi everyone, ive been at uni about a week - and *cannot* connect to the network in ubuntu (though it works in windows) - i am not assigned an ip, and running 'sudo dhclient' returns 'No DHCPOFFERS received.'
<zorglu_> !p2p
<buzzy-> intelikey,  can i by sox make rewind or FF?
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<intelikey> buzzy- but some people say vlc is ugly.    vlc plays audio and vidio
<hsihh> zorglu_ thank you
<Chozabu> anyone have any ideas?
<buzzy-> intelikey, i know well vlc ;) i m installin' it
<Karol84PL> david_edmundson: thanks a lot
<intelikey> buzzy- i don't think so.  only skip and replay  not FF or REW
<zorglu_> Chozabu: check if your network card is working
<buzzy-> ok intelikey
<Chozabu> zorglu_ how exactly do you mean? it worked with both my routers at home, and it works here in windoes?
<zorglu_> Chozabu: your network card may not be supported out of the box by ubuntu. if so it would explain the issue you meet
<intelikey> buzzy- but i do this a lot in cli     " for Q in /my/music/dir/* ;do play $Q ;done  "     and if you have something you don't want to hear,   killall sox  will stop that file and start the next one.
<zorglu_> Chozabu: you may use 'ip link' to see the network interface in ubuntu
<intelikey> i have even writen a script to ramdomize the play order.
<zorglu_> intelikey: $RANDOM ? :) i uses this one for movies :)
<Chozabu> zorglu_: i mean, in ubuntu at home, it worked fine with both my routers, do you still think it may be because its unsupported?
<intelikey> buzzy one can write a play list and   for Q in `cat list.file` ;do play $Q ;done
<zorglu_> Chozabu: ohhhhh so you already got the network working via ubuntu, but only at homme
<zorglu_> Cho
<zorglu_> Chozabu: and it fails but at another place, do i get it ?
<buzzy> intelikey,  ok
<soulrider> i got a page with some MP3s, is there any way to make a program just downlaod the .mp3 files ?
<soulrider> and no, its not illegal music :P
<zorglu_> soulrider: wget can do it
<soulrider> i thought so
<soulrider> how can i do it do it? :P
<zorglu_> some man page reading :) i dont remember on top of my head, but already did something like that
<zorglu_> so it is possible
<soulrider> ahh ok
<zorglu_> wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.gif http://www.server.com/dir/ <- seen at the end of the wget man page
<zorglu_> seems very close to what you want
<soulrider> thanks!
<Chozabu> zorglu_sorry for the slow reply, ye you get it prefectly, sorry for messing up my explenation before :)
<steveire> Hey, Aptitude wants to uninstall firefox-dom-inspector, saying it's unused, but I am clearly using it. How do I protect it?
<zorglu_> Chozabu: well it is some issue with the dhcp... i dunno where to look. and im tired :)
<zorglu_> Chozabu: not very helpfull i know :(
<hyper> Just a question: who set ubuntu to doublt-cllick to start a program or open a folder and who uses a single-click?
<intelikey> hyper single click gets in my way.....
<hyper> intelikey: I just like that single click just selects and double-click actually calls an action... but maybe that's just my windozed-brain
<intelikey> if you do very much file management  single click is anoying     yep ^  that
<Chozabu> zorglu_: well, im really stuck on this one, so if you happen to come accross a solution at anytime, it would be *amazing* if you could e-mail me on my nick @gmail.com - if not, no worries!
<intelikey> or memoserv Chozabu
<Acidic32> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<steveire> Here's a demo of the aptitude issue. Does there need to be a dependancy issue resolved here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25756/
<buzzy> how can i convert my wav files to mp3's ?? which is the best tool?
<buzzy> intelikey,  zorglu_ ?
<JohnFlux> buzzy: mencoder - part of mplayer
<buzzy> JohnFlux,  is it the best one?
<JohnFlux> buzzy: i think you all use the same libraries
<buzzy> JohnFlux,  how do i start mencoder?
<JohnFlux> buzzy: it's a command line program
<JohnFlux> buzzy: you want something with a gui?
<King_Brad> hrm
<buzzy> JohnFlux,  yea
<JohnFlux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<King_Brad> i have a odd question, why does SimplyMepis Bring me to this channel?
<JohnFlux> buzzy: dunno
<buzzy> lol
<buzzy> on CLI JohnFlux ?
<heinkel_111> hello, can someone tell me what it means when I get this kind of directory listing (notice missing attributes). In bash, I get names printed in red text w/ black background. See paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25758/
<Acidic32> simply mepis is based on ubuntu!
<JohnFlux> buzzy: see the second link that ubotu gave and install mp3 support and mplayer
<Acidic32> king_brad: simply mepis is based on ubuntu!
<King_Brad> um, kubuntu actually
<King_Brad> kde desktop
<Acidic32> king_brad: yes, because thats what it uses
<King_Brad> but still, shouldnt it goto #mepis or something?
<Acidic32> king_brad: mepis uses Ubuntu/Kubuntu packages
<King_Brad> yea
<Acidic32> King_brad: so there not changed for mepis.. :)
<King_Brad> so basically im using kubuntu with a diffrent name?
<zorglu_> did they changed the logo on boot at least ? :)
<King_Brad> yea
<Acidic32> zorglu_: yea
<Acidic32> lol
<zorglu_> wow good then :)
<King_Brad> hehehe
<King_Brad> k thx for info
<Acidic32> np
<King_Brad> ima go play GW for a bit
<heinkel_111> GW?
<King_Brad> then take a nap, my daughter had 8 stiches in her toes today :(
<King_Brad> guildWars
<heinkel_111> k
<heinkel_111> hello, can someone tell me what it means when I get this kind of directory listing (notice missing attributes). In bash, I get names printed in red text w/ black background. See paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25758/
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  try ls --nocolors
<Dr_willis> oops -nocolor
<Dr_willis> silly ls
<heinkel_111> Dr_willis: did you look at the list in the pastebin=? the list of files attributes look like this ?--------- ? ? ? ?
<Dr_willis> its still loading...
<Dr_willis> pastebin isso slow these days - its usless at times
<heinkel_111> the color i can live with (although i am not able to find out what they all mean :S
<Dr_willis> or its the 20 torrents i got  goint on. :)
<heinkel_111> haha
<heinkel_111> :)
<intelikey> alias ls='/bin/ls -A --colour=auto'
<heinkel_111> must be my 5 lines of ascii paste :P
<zorglu_> look at the character encoding
<Dr_willis> The environment variable LS_COLORS can influence the colors, and can be set  easily  by  the  dircolors    command.
<Dr_willis> dircolors - color setup for ls
<zorglu_> and is this a mounted partition ?
<zorglu_> what is the fuilesystem
<heinkel_111> mm yes
<heinkel_111> it is on my /
<heinkel_111> which is a reiserfs3
<zorglu_> ls -ln /opt/blablalba
<zorglu_> did that fix part of the '?'
<heinkel_111> zorglu_: negative
<intelikey> zorglu_ /opt ?
<zorglu_> intelikey: the path of the dir on which he got issue
* intelikey scrolls up to read
<zorglu_> no idea then
<heinkel_111> looks like a try again!
<zorglu_> intelikey: look at the PS1 in the pastebin
<zorglu_> totalt 0 <- from pastebin, are you in german or any non english stuff
<zorglu_> ok dunno, going to bed, have fun
<zorglu_> and if you find my brain, page me :)
<intelikey> the lack of information is a bit deluding at best....
<intelikey> that's a web server mount ?
<intelikey> heinkel_111 do mount | grep -e /opt       please
<heinkel_111> intellikey my /opt is not on a separate filesystem
<intelikey>  7. ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? mods/fh/init.con  <--- is that the same as your paste or did something get lost in the web translation
<intelikey> 7. ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? mods/fh/init.con
<heinkel_111> intellikey, i solved the problem... it was a chmod 0 directory for some strange reason
<heinkel_111> thanks for advice
<Kubu> hi
<intelikey> heinkel_111 ah yes  you could exec but could not read    or vice versa   yeah that will do it tooo.
<trappist> hyper: still around?
<Riddell> ** three minutes to meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<hyper> trappist: still here :)
<trappist> hyper: after looking at the code and the interface, I no longer know what you mean :)  here, you don't select a directory of images to use, you select images
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<hyper> you can adda  directory
<thunderstorm> can somebody help me with the "sed" command?
<hyper> I've done that :)
<thunderstorm> i have a lot of problems with it :(
<trappist> hyper: you're talking about a desktop background slide show, right?
<intelikey> thunderstorm what you trying to do ?
<thunderstorm> i want to make search and replace in my sql-dump (a simple textfile)
<hyper> tappist: yes  I am... put a few images into a folder and add the folder itselt
<hyper> it will make a slide shows of the images in the folder
<thunderstorm> like this: sed -i 's/old/new/g' dump.sql
<hyper> I have added /media/hdb3/samba/wallpapers/
<Hattori> i was able to install wifi with ndiswrapper, but each time i reboot i have to do those commands: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper; sudo ifconfig eth1 up. Any way to automate those passages at boot time?
<hyper> it slides the images within that folder... but not within the subfolders
<trappist> hyper: ok I gotcha
<thunderstorm> ('script_path','/')
<hyper> trappist: maybe that's a bug in kde itself
<thunderstorm> ('script_path','/board') new
<hyper> trappist: I don't know... but just adding a folder works to display the images in there :)
<thunderstorm> sed -i 's/('script_path','/')/('script_path','/forum')/g' dump.sql -> this command not work
<trappist> hyper: no, there's no kde-ish reason that dialog couldn't search the dir recursively for images
<thunderstorm> intelikey: you understand my problem?
<hyper> trappist: I meant maybe it's not even intended to add a folder for displaying images in there... maybe it is intended to add image files only and due to a bug it works also with folders
<intelikey> thunderstorm being that it's sql (which i know nothing about)  i'll have to pass.   but the syntax looks right.  except one thing.    the use of ' to enclose the whole.  's/'blah'/'blah'/g'  try another quoting method    "s/'blah'/./"
<trappist> hyper: no, it deliberately accepts folders too
<hyper> trappist: Oh... ok :) so you think you could add a recursive function there?
<trappist> yes
<intelikey> thunderstorm if you see what i'm getting at.   the single quote closed with the first and second '  not the full string.
<thunderstorm> i have try it so, but it dont works
<hyper> trappist: I'm going to love you ^^
<Hattori> i was able to install wifi with ndiswrapper, but each time i reboot i have to do those commands: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper; sudo ifconfig eth1 up. Any way to automate those passages at boot time?
<david_edmundson> Hattori: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<hyper> Hattoir: maybe you could write a shell script and add that to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<trappist> hyper: heh don't get your hopes up :)  I've identified where it needs to go, but who knows if I'm smart enough to write it, and if I am, who knows if the patch'll get accepted.
<david_edmundson> it will load the module on boot
<david_edmundson> and it should do that before the network is initiatlized, so you won't have to take it down and back up again.
<hyper> trappist: Maybe another solution would be to add individual images to the list by a text list... so you could create a .txt file with all the files and paths in there and read that in
<hyper> trappist: maybe that would be easier to accomplish
<trappist> Hattori: man interfaces - I believe you can specify I script to run on ifup there
<hyper> is pureftp the only ftp that I can set a bandwidth limit?
<Scherminator> just an short offtopic question: is there a chanel, were people deal with 0-days..., share scripts etc?
<GrandWizard> Hello
<Scherminator> hi
<GrandWizard> I'm a little bit drunk, and I need to talk to somebody interesting right now.
<Scherminator> jep
<will> Hey,  The blender3d package in the repository is one behind, I was wondering if there is any way I could get in contact with the maintainer to update it?
<GrandWizard> Or I might die
<Scherminator> i am hearing
<trappist> hyper: I'm about to have to leave, so I'll tell you where I got to: apt-get source kdebase, cd to kdebase-3.5.4/kcontrol/background, check out bgwallpaper.cpp starting around line 156
<GrandWizard> Any secret agents/stunt men/port actresses/presidents here?
<Scherminator> ahh just a moment my syser wanna the keyboard for a moment, but i am scaffold jones ( ;
<trappist> GrandWizard: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<hyper> trappist: well, I don't know any c++
<GrandWizard> Hey I know c++
<trappist> hyper: pfft.  me neither, but that doesn't mean I haven't been able to hack some in with some googling and trial and error
<hyper> trappist: ok :)
<GrandWizard> I once made a girl scream using only a temporary object
<GNUro> hi
<GrandWizard> She complained about the extent of my pointer.
<hyper> trappist: got the file :)
<trappist> GrandWizard: again, #kubuntu-offtopic please
<intelikey> GrandWizard Error out please.
<hyper> trappist: I'll also have a look...maybe I can work out something :)
<GrandWizard> join sex
<GrandWizard> street face
<GrandWizard> peace lake
<hyper> hmmm, trappist: or maybe I just should email the last maintainer of the wallpaper file :)
<GrandWizard> #list
<GrandWizard> \list
<trappist> hyper: or better yet, file a wishlist at bugs.kde.org
<GNUro> my firefox (edgy) crash with gmail (standard view)
<hyper> trappist: Maybe I'll do that as soon as I find out what that wishlist ist ^^
<bluch> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<trappist> hyper: https://bugs.kde.org/wizard.cgi (need an account first)
<hyper> trappist: having a look there :)
<brolik> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hyper> How can I give priority to a programm so that it gets assigned more cpu?
<intelikey> hyper renice
<hyper> intelikey: thx :)
<superlex86> ciao
<superlex86> hello world
<superlex86> there are any italian people?
<nethen> hello
<superlex86> hi nethen
<superlex86> where are you from?
<hyper> intelikey: the higher the priority the sooner it will get executed?
<nethen> I have just installed kubuntu beta, and the hard disk is working restless, is there a updatedb, file_indexer, or something in the background?
<nethen> superlex86: northern Spain
<david_edmundson> nethen: you're possibly paging(using "virtual memory" ) due to higher requirements
<david_edmundson> nethen: type "free" into a terminal, and see if you'er swap is in use.
<superlex86> This summer I think that I go to Barcelona
<nethen> david_edmundson: nope, swap used: 0
<david_edmundson> well that's probably a good thing :-D
<nethen> I have 1GB of RAM, 511M being used
<nethen> I am going to make an apt-get dist-upgrade, maybe that will solve :S, david_edmundson
<superlex86> Bye bye ciao bella gente!
<hyper> only 511 mb used?
<david_edmundson> what do you mean only?? I used to only have 256 total
<nethen> nethen@nethen-laptop:~$ free -m
<nethen>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nethen> Mem:          1011        505        505          0         90        279
<david_edmundson> got on fine till Edgy, then it pushed it over the edge and I had to get moer.
<david_edmundson> *more.
<hyper> I heard a couple of time: "Free memory --> wasted memory" since linux handles things idfferently from windows
<david_edmundson> kinda. In windows when you close an app, it clears out the memory that app used.
<david_edmundson> in linux when you close an app, it marks it as "ok to delete" (cached)
<david_edmundson> if another app is launched and you need memory, then it gets rid of it adn loads this new app
<david_edmundson> if you load the one you just closed again, tada it's still in memory and it loads super fast.
<david_edmundson> ...and that's why I don't like cricket
<nethen> hehehe
#kubuntu 2006-10-06
<nethen> another thing, the power manager, detects the lid as closed when I start my session. Is this a known bug?
<menace> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sybux> any1 know to run WoW with wine in a perfect way ? actually I've wow runing but the graphics perf are very bad
<menace> when i try to run adept or frostwire, they as for the password, but then they never run. how can i fix this? its happened before on my other computer running linux
<rahmetli> i have kubuntu on my laptop(A6Vc),without pressing any keys it sometimes displays "LCD ON".why?and how can i preveny this?
<pielgrzym> anyone knows a bit of apache?
<pielgrzym> I got a little problem
<nethen> pielgrzym: ask, maybe someone knows...
<sybux> explainm perhaps I can help
<pielgrzym> I installed apache (first version) from repo, than installed apache2 and removed 'apache'
<pielgrzym> I get an error
<pielgrzym> can't execute /usr/sbin/apache - file is not executable
<pielgrzym> the 'apache' file isn't there
<pielgrzym> actually
<sybux> it's normal
<pielgrzym> how to get rid of this error :)
<sybux> if you want to run apache2 it's apache2 you have to launch
<pielgrzym> sybux: I know - apache2 works ok
<pielgrzym> sybux: I just want to get rid of the error
<rahmetli> i have kubuntu on my laptop(A6Vc),without pressing any keys it sometimes displays "LCD ON".why?and how can i preveny this?any idea?
<sybux> pielgrzym: oops sorry I mistake (perhaps the late time !) BTW, search in you /etc/init.d for an apache script
<pielgrzym> sybux: thanks for help :) I'll try :)
<sybux> not sure of it but it's a good way to start
<pielgrzym> yup ;) didn't know which file executes the script :)
<steveire> is it possible to remove openoffice from kubuntu? It seems to be dependant on a integral language file.
<rahmetli> i have kubuntu on my laptop(A6Vc),without pressing any keys it sometimes displays "LCD ON".why?and how can i preveny this?any idea?
<Admiral_Chicago> steveire, sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<steveire> It seems to be dependant on a integral language file.
<Stardog> OK. I've managed to get "fglrx" in terminal to show "mesa 3d" after installing ATi graphics driver for radeon 9200. How do I get it to show "ATI" ?
<Stardog> driver
<Stardog> in fglrxinfo
<Stardog> using kubuntyu desktop
<Stardog> anyone knows?
<Stardog> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<steveire> Admiral_Chicago:  language-support-en
<wildchild> is there any tutorials how to create gmail account in Kmail ?
<menace> is it true that linux is as vulnerable to viruses and stuff as windows is?
<Hawkwind> wildchild: It's in the settings of gmail itself
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Settings -> Accounts
<Dr_willis> menace,  i dont think thats true at all.
<Dr_willis> menace,  linux has security in mind from the very foundation of the os.  the whole 'root/user' stuff :)
<admin__> hi all
<menace> k
<Dr_willis> howdys
<Sa_aS> Please and one can tell me hot to login to Dalnet ?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<niko76> hello everybody!
<Dr_willis> depends on your irc client Sa_aS  - and what you are trying todo...
<Dr_willis> could do a /server irc.dal.net  :)
<menace> dr_will, remember a while back when i had the problem with adept and frostwire not working?...well its hapening again....do you remember how to fix it?
<Sa_aS> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> menace,  i dont see how the 2 woule be related.
<Dr_willis> frostwire - needs the sun java. not the jlg one. (jig? i forget)
<Admiral_Chicago> steveire, hmm no idea that means
<menace> ok well i just got adept running
<Admiral_Chicago> menace, no
<menace> but i dont see why frostwire wouldnt work. i have sun java
<steveire> Admiral_Chicago: It means I can't seem to uninstall it without removing my kubuntu installation :)
<menace> wait...i just uninstalled it typed "sudo apt-get install frostwire" and it cant find the program...its not in adept either
<Admiral_Chicago> what dous it say?
<Admiral_Chicago> if it's long use a paste bin
<Dr_willis> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> be sure ya got the right repos setup.
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis> may not be a package..
<Admiral_Chicago> steveire, i don't think that would happen i think thats a bug
<Admiral_Chicago> nalioth, can you back that up+
<ed_> i have a password question
<Admiral_Chicago> this guy wants to remove OOo but it says he will be uninstalling kubuntu-desktop at the same time
<Dr_willis> wont matter.
<Admiral_Chicago> it won't unistall it will it
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-desktpp is a metapackage
<ed_> can ther be a different log on password than root password?
<Dr_willis> it basicially 'breaks' the meta-package - so it gets removed.
<Dr_willis> ed_,  you can have a large # of users added to a system
<Dr_willis> ed_,  and several of those users can be given the 'sudo' privileges
<ed_> can u disable having to log on?
<Dr_willis> You can set GDM/KDM to auto-login as a specific user.
<steveire> I didn't say kubuntu-desktop, I said kubuntu. It wants to remove language packages that look essential.
<ed_> wheres that?
<Dr_willis> in the KDM ControlCenter applet/area would be my guess
<Dr_willis> System Admin --> login manager
<Dr_willis> under the 'convience' tab
<ed_> ok thanks, u c i am trying to get my school to run linux, and that would be a req
<Admiral_Chicago> steveire, i once uninstalled OOo and it went fine
<King_Brad> does KDE have a "network tools" thing, like gnome does? ya know like a GUI for configureing your network card.... ip addy etc etc?
<wildchild> Hawkwind: but there isn't any Kmail :S to configure
<steveire> Maybe it's edgy. Doesn't really matter. Just takes up a lot of space.
<urosb> hi
<urosb> can someone help me with sound problem on Kubuntu Dapper
<menace> wtf...i downloaded azureus and now it wont work....whats wrong with my linux?!?!?
<Dr_willis> menace,  i would guess a java issue
<menace> how can i fix it?
<menace> i have sun java 5.0 web start
<wildchild> menace u can't open azureus?
<menace> no, nore frostwire
<menace> adept wont run very often either.
<menace> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> java -version
<Dr_willis> and see wht java you are using
<Dr_willis> java version "1.5.0_06"
<Dr_willis> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<menace> java version "1.4.2"
<menace> java version "1.4.2" gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8) Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<menace> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<menace> gahhhhh sorry
<menace> thought i edited it right
<menace> update it maybe?
<Dr_willis> You need to set your java alternatives
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> or install the sun java... OR both. :)
<menace> i thought i have sunjava...
<rahmetli> i have kubuntu on my laptop(A6Vc),without pressing any keys it sometimes displays "LCD ON".why?and how can i preveny this?any idea?
<Dr_willis> displays it when and where...
<menace> i just got a warning saying "if you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 32428 UDP open. Decentralised tracking requires this
<menace> whats it mean?
<menace> im about to either switch distros or quit linux..this is rediculous
<cpk2> how do you undo ln?
<rahmetli> DR_willis in the center of the screen
<cpk2> specifically i want to undo this ln -s /dev/hdd /home/cpk1/.wine/dosdevices/f\:\:
<fignew> menace: WTF are you rambling about? every operating system has ports...
<menace> no its not that fignew
<fignew> it means go to your router and tell it to foward the ports
<menace> its that adept keeps crashing. frostwire wont work. azureus wont work. gaim wont work. firefox wont work.
<menace> its annoying as hell
<Dr_willis> rahmetli,  and this is.. during boot up? after booted? 40 min after left alone? ect.........
<fignew> well, when they "don't work", what do they say?
<fignew> rahmetli: is it linux that's showing the message, or is it your laptop?
<menace> they dont say anything. they just never run
<menace> i click the icon , then next to my mouse arrow the icon bounces
<menace> but i wait for hours and it never runs
<fignew> then go to the terminal
<rahmetli> after getting into the os,anytime after the login,when i am working on it,suddenly it says "LCD display on"
<fignew> ermm "Konsole
<fignew> "
<fignew> under System
<fignew> and type in firefox
<cpk2> menace: the azureus packages is OLD
<rahmetli> fignew i dont know if its os or laptop
<menace> i understand cpk2, but that doesnt give a reason why frostwire and adept wont run
<menace> tried it fig, on adept and gaim and everything, but it still never runs
<cpk2> why wont adept run?
<menace> and i tried to put the priority to max. that didnt work either
<fignew> plus... azureus sucks :P
<menace> i just wanted something like frostwire to work
<cpk2> i like azureus =\
<fignew> does it say anything?
<menace> nothing
<menace> and now this warning box wont go away about the port...
<menace> i just reinstalled a few days ago too
<menace> so its not spyware or anything
<fignew> there's no spyware:P
<fignew> run: "strace firefox > output" and paste the file "output" into  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ulyssus> Hi. Does anybody know a good HowTo to run Guild Wars with Cedega?
<Dr_willis> Cedega homepage has a forum on that.
<ulyssus> thx
<Admiral_Chicago> i use ktorrent
<Admiral_Chicago> and that runs finu
<fignew> ktorrent FTW
<menace> i wonder if fedora core is any good
<cpk2> menace: that port warning is from azureus
<menace> ok
<cpk2> i use azureus gaim and firefox without any problems
<cpk2> and occasionally use adept
<cpk2> so i am wondered what menace did to break his machine =P
<menace> fignew, theres too much text to paste
<cpk2> wondering even
<menace> i just re'installed...
<fignew> paste then end of it
<fignew> the*
<menace> more keeps comming...
<fignew> umm
<fignew> ok
<fignew> do ctrl+c
<fignew> and then do killall firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> !boinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fignew> and then rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<menace> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25765/
<fignew> I'm assuming you don't have any prefences in mozilla
<moonburn> has anyone else's knetworkmanager lost its mind?
<Admiral_Chicago> moonburn, did it work before?
<Admiral_Chicago> i want to run that rosetta project on my computer
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that's what its clled
<Admiral_Chicago> called
<Admiral_Chicago> i might have it confused with the CETTI project or whatever that one is called
<menace> im thinking im gonna go with SLAX, ubuntu, mandriva, or SUSE
<menace> they all sound pretty good
<fignew> isn't choice just great!
<menace> lol yea
<cpk2> menace: you are using ubuntu right now...
* fignew is done with this bait
<menace> im using kubuntu
<moonburn> it did
<cpk2> which is ubuntu with kde
<menace> oooh cool
<moonburn> SETI?
<menace> didnt know that
<Admiral_Chicago> moonburn, yea that
<Admiral_Chicago> i got it. i need to compile BOINC from source and then run rosetta@home
<cpk2> menace: just out of curiousity what did you do to get adept to not work?
<menace> i have no clue
<moonburn> Admiral_Chicago> knetworkmanager worked fine, even for wifi, until last month... now it won't work for my wifi. i even switched from suse b/c i thought it might be a distro issue, but it seems that it's not
<Admiral_Chicago> plus, i'm working on my own protein folding project
<cpk2> what error does it give you?
<fignew> cpk2: hell, what did he do to get everything not to work
<menace> i just re-installed 6 days ago and its only worked 3 times since
<menace> no error...it just doesnt run
<cpk2> fignew: that too =P
<menace> well it trys to run....
<cpk2> menace: does apt-get work?
<menace> apt-get what?
<Admiral_Chicago> moonburn, did you try sudo dpkg --configure knetwork manager
<cpk2> menace: try a sudo apt-get update
<moonburn> no, i will try that when I boot back into kubuntu... have to use xp for wifi >.<
<fignew> Admiral_Chicago: I run electricsheep as a distributed project
<moonburn> does winrar do okay with bzips, or should i use 7zip?
<fignew> much more useful (to me) than the rest :P
<cpk2> you could just use rar
<Admiral_Chicago> fignew, what is that?
<moonburn> i'm on my windows part right now
<fignew> !electricsheep
<ubotu> electricsheep: screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2669 kB, installed size 3376 kB
<menace> Package frostwire is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package frostwire has no installation candidate
<fignew> moonburn: I'd use 7zip over winrar any day
<menace> i think my repo's are friend
<moonburn> thx
<menace> fried*
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<menace> i did that
<cpk2> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk2> its not even in any repos I have
<menace> i downloaded it before though
<menace> with the same repo's
<fignew> http://www.frostwire.com/
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i need to go study
<fignew> just download the .deb from frostwire.com
<cpk2> maybe dpkg-reconfigure will fix adpet
<bLaZeD> cpk2, if u want frostwire.....google free limewire pro.....its opensource too....and umm well i find it better....frostwire seemed to flake on me and crash...or say file is currput...
<cpk2> adept too
<cpk2> menace: guess frostwire isnt all you wanted it to be anyways ^^
<menace> i used it before though
<bLaZeD> theres a rpm for the miewire pro which i used alien to install it and not had any probs wih it
<menace> and adept stoped working again...
<bLaZeD> well i have to go bbiab
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<craig_> Hello guys
<craig_> if there any package developers here
<craig_> could you guys compile amarok with njb support
<craig_> this gives support for creative nomad mp3 players and dell mp3 players
<BonBonTheJon> craig_: quick search looks like Amarok 1.4.2 supports njb
<Elisabeth> where are the options to change alt+tab behavoir, e.g. to have it go for all desktops
<craig_> it does support njb if it is compiled with njb support
<craig_> the latest version is not compiled with njb support
<Elisabeth> aha found it
<craig_> when the packager compiles it they have to use the njb tag
<main2> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BonBonTheJon> craig_: I don't what to do, but I did find this page (http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:NJB), doesn't seem like much of a help
<craig_> thanks
<craig_> but i think whoever is the package mataner for amarok needs to compile it with the njb tag to enable creative nomad and dell digital jukebox support
<SbCl3> i couldn't find this in the FAQ anywhere.... how much space does a Dapper Drake (or whatever the current stable is) AMD64 Kubuntu distribution take up with a standard desktop install?
<ubuntu_> Quick question, how do I had an efnet channel to the IRC client?
<Dr_willis> which client?
<Dr_willis> proberly a setting under the server tab/listings, got an entry for auto joining channels
<ubuntu_> the one packaged on the Kubuntu CD
<SbCl3> Konversation?
<ubuntu_> Yeah
<SbCl3> you're on a live CD, which probably means it's temporary...do you know how to join channels without listing them?
<oslo> gn
<ubuntu_> Nah, can't say I do, just playing around with Kubuntu for the first time.
<SbCl3> in this window, type "/server irc.efnet.net" and then "/join #whatever"
<SbCl3> to add it to the list permanently, F2 -> New, and a nice interface is there
<ubuntu_> Sounds good.
<ubuntu_> thanks for that
<Random_Transit> hey, question....i want to have top running on tty1 when ubuntu starts...how would i do this??
<Knifa> is there any way of me installing KDE on normal ubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> knifa: install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> FAQ #1 on the Kubuntu web site. :)
<Dr_willis> I think.
<Knifa> ah :p
<Knifa> okay
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<SbCl3> i couldn't find this in the FAQ anywhere.... how much space does a Dapper Drake (or whatever the current stable is) AMD64 Kubuntu distribution take up with a standard desktop install?
<Dr_willis> about a gb or 2 :P
<SbCl3> that's rather odd, my old one is currently taking up 6 gigs
<Knifa> gah
<Knifa> 200mb worth of stuff
<Knifa> can i have gnome still installed
<Knifa> and switch between them?
<Random_Transit> yep
<Knifa> okay cool
<BonBonTheJon> knifa: sure, on gdm there is an option for which you want
<SbCl3> it will ask you at gdm or kdm
<Knifa> kay
<Knifa> it is downloading then :3
<SbCl3> actually, i think during kde's install it asks if you want to use the KDM instead
<BonBonTheJon> yeah, during install synaptic will have a dialogue asking which you want to use, kdm or gdm
<jdunn> I'm having a crash problem with kaffeine playing DVDs.  Yet, kmplayer works fine with DVDs.  Both use the xine engine.  Any idea what's wrong with kaffeine?
<cpk2> is kmplayer really that bad? =P
<judith_> Is it possible to use KDE dialogues and file selector in GNOME? How?
<BonBonTheJon> judith_: kde applications in GNOME will use kde dialogues
<jdunn> ???  kmplayer is okay.  I never said it was bad.  Kaffeine is the problem and Kaffeine is the default DVD player.  I can't change the default and it crashes alot.  I want to know how to fix the crash problem on Kaffeine
<judith_> BonBonTheJon: How can I get that working?
<BonBonTheJon> judith_: just install a kde application, it will do it automatically
<BonBonTheJon> judith_: gnome apps won't use kde diaplogues, though
<judith_> BonBonTheJon: ohh! I wanted to "force" Firefox to use KDE file selector?
<BonBonTheJon> judith_: don't know about that one
<soulrider> does anyone know if autocad will run well with win ?
<soulrider> wine*
<Hawkwind> soulrider: No it won't
<SbCl3> soulrider: if you have enough memory, you could try vmware...
<josesito> why am i seeing thumbnails of deleted pictures from my digital camera in konqueror?? are they somehow cached?? is it possible to clear that cache?
<BonBonTheJon> josito: i think konqueror keeps deleted files in a folder .Trash, maybe thats what you are seeing
<cpk2> josesito: sure you can clear it from configure konqueror
<JRH3K5> I want my server to go to standby when it's inactive, and then to wake on LAN, like Windows can do.  Is there software that allows this?
<josesito> BonBonTheJon, nope,,,there is no .Trash because i deleted them with shift+delete
<mike> how do i take a screen shot in kubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> mike: hit the print screen key
<Dr_willis> hit the printscreen key :)
<mike> where dose it save it?
<Dr_willis> Logical eh? :P
<Dr_willis> works better then it dows under windowsXP
<Dr_willis> amazing how Dumb xp can be. :)
<BonBonTheJon> mike: ksnapshow opens up, you can save it then
<Hawkwind> ksnapshot :P
<BonBonTheJon> sorry, watchingtv, lol
<mike> thanks
<physicsnick> hey guys, i'm trying to enable vnc on kubuntu edgy, but i can't find the option in System Settings. it seems to have changed from dapper.
<physicsnick> how can i configure it from system settings? alternatively, how can i configure it from the console?
<NameNomad> does anyone know how to mount an extra cdrom drive?  I think the command is 'sudo mount /media/cdrom1/ -o unhide' but I'm not totally sure
<Dr_willis> mount -t iso9660 /dev/whatever /media/whever
<Dr_willis> make sure the mounting dir exists first
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rcmn> i have a pbm to read dvd with every players xine/mplayer/vlc, i tried /dev/dvd ;/dev/hdc ;/dev/cdrom.I can mount unmount with user and see files on any dvd.But i can't play it.
<RatKing> How can I start the ruby command prompt in konsole?
<rcmn> rtfm
<Hawkwind> rcmn: That's not very nice and not really how we answer questions here
<Hawkwind> RatKing: Since I don't know ruby, have you tried asking in #Ruby by chance ?
<RatKing> Not yet, I'll go give it a try
<Hawkwind> RatKing: I only suggest it since they might know and I don't :)
<rcmn> <Hawkwind>right but just rtm
<rcmn> that's correct right
<Hawkwind> rcmn: No!  That is not how we deal with users.  We give them as much help as possible
<rcmn> ok sorry
<RatKing> What would rtfm do? :)
<rcmn> nothing
<rcmn> forget it
<fowlduck> RatKing: i think it's irb
<fowlduck> RatKing: and you have to install it
<rahmetli> my system doesnt use any swap,i generally dont see it using,when does the system need it?
<Jucato> RatKing: it means "read the f___ing manual", an answer which isn't allowed here actually
<Dr_willis> 'please refer to the proper documantion'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> PRTTTPD
<BonBonTheJon> lol
<Jucato> heh... you have an extra "T" :P
<Dr_willis> 'please refer to the tradational proper documantion'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_willis> 'please learn to put forth a little effort'      :)
<BonBonTheJon> google it?
<Dr_willis> wanted to say that a LOT to some people in these channels
<Jucato> PLTPFALE ?
<RatKing> I can't find anything with google
<RatKing> And they won't respond in the ruby channel
<Hawkwind> RatKing: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2023
<Hawkwind> RatKing: First hit on google actually :P
<NameNomad> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 673 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<fowlduck> RatKing: i think it's irb
<fowlduck> RatKing: and you have to install it
<fowlduck> sudo apt-get install irb
<BonBonTheJon> !irb
<ubotu> irb: Interactive Ruby (irb). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<fowlduck> i win
<fowlduck> and i answered you ages ago ;)
<fowlduck> hi Seveas
<NameNomad> I can't find the Konsole manual, can anyone tell me where I can find a list of all konsole commands?
<fowlduck> konsole --help?
<fowlduck> NameNomad: or 'man konsole'
<Seveas> hi
<Jucato> NameNomad: type "man:/konsole" in Konqueror?
<Hawkwind> man konsole doesn't exist
<fowlduck> but if you mean commands to use on the konsole, use man bash
<fowlduck> Hawkwind: forgive me, I'm on edgy
<RatKing> Ahh, I didn't have irb installed as I thought I did, Thanks guys :)
<Hawkwind> fowlduck: Is there man konsole in Edgy ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: it does
<fowlduck> RatKing: np :)
<cpk2> i have a man for konsole...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Not in Dapper
<fowlduck> Hawkwind: indeed
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'm on Dapper :P
<Hawkwind> Atleast not here
<cpk2> <--- using dapper
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what KDE version?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hmmm, I don't have it
<NameNomad> fowlduck/Jucato: non-existent directory/file
<Hawkwind> Jucato: 3.5.3
<fowlduck> NameNomad: ???
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ah... probably in KDE 3.5.4 only
<Hawkwind> Heh, and NameNomad is on 3.5.3 or lower too
<Hawkwind> fowlduck: It was added to KDE 3.5.4 and above
<fowlduck> NameNomad: konsole --help
<Jucato> figures... :P
<NameNomad> fowlduck, tried that too
<Hawkwind> I have it on 3.5.5 in Edgy
<fowlduck> NameNomad: and?
<Hawkwind> NameNomad: konsole --help works here
<Jucato> Hawkwind: 3.5.5 was released? O_O
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No
<Jucato> SVN?
<Hawkwind> No
<NameNomad> fowlduck: nothing useful at this moment
<fowlduck> NameNomad: then google "man konsole"
<NameNomad> fowlduck: ...why didn't I think about that?
<fowlduck> wow, this isn't easy to find
<Jucato> have you guys tried using the Konsole help page instead of the man page? (if there's one?)
<fowlduck> NameNomad: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/konsole/konsole.pdf#search=%22man%20konsole%22
<fowlduck> NameNomad: likely all you'll ever need :)
<fowlduck> or, rather: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/konsole/konsole.pdf
<Jucato> help:/konsole in Konqueror?
<Jucato> hey nice find fowlduck :)
<fowlduck> Jucato: ha, that's identical to the help:/konsole
<Jucato> er.. yeah lol
<fowlduck> well, good find for the both of us!
<Jucato> hehe :)
<cpk2> for some reason i thought the konsole man would be a little longer than it is...
<fowlduck> I'll have to remember help:/ in the future, thanks Jucato
<Jucato> now if only NameNomad found what we found :)
<fowlduck> if only he was still around
<fowlduck> cpk2: i bet they figured most people using konsole would look for help through the gui
<fowlduck> which yields far more information
<Jucato> cpk2: man pages aren't that long. but doc pages usually are
<josh_> ok
<josh_> i have powned my system
<josh_> bad
<fowlduck> ggs
<fowlduck> ftw
<cpk2> Jucato: have you read the iptables man? =)
<Jucato> cpk2: err.. well.... :)
<josh_> i need to know how to get my system back to the way it was about 5 hours ago
* Jucato whistles...
<josh_> i dont know what i have installed but it screwed me up bad
<cpk2> even when you know what you are looking for it still takes a while to find it in there =P
<josh_> my themes are gone and everything
<us> I know this has probably already in the forums but I can't find it: is there any way to repair an installation of dapper via CD?
<us> I just accidentally hosed my MBR and want to get it back fast if possible.
<cpk2> josh_: what themes? have your broken your computer to the point of almost not being able to use it?
<BonBonTheJon> us: did you mess up the MBR or grub
<josh_> yeah
<pierreth> Hello, I am unable to use Aspell, what should I do?
<josh_> i managed to salvage alot but the thing is my kdm is all fucked
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<josh_> sorry
* josh_ is really frustrated
* Hawkwind Remembers saying that last night or the night before
<Jucato> let's propagate the use of fsck instead of f?ck :)
<Hawkwind> josh_: Boot a Live CD and fix it
<josh_> i dont know how to fix it with a live cd though
<josh_> i dont know what i broke
<cpk2> i thought you just said kdm broke
<Hawkwind> Surely you have daily backups
<josh_> lol surely i should
<josh_> but alas.... nope
<pierreth> Aspell is now working in Kontact
<pierreth> but it is working with Kate
<josh_> what is the command to reconfigure x?
<pierreth> it is not working with Konversation
<Hawkwind> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> josh_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> josh_: ^^^^^^
<cpk2> Hawkwind: wins!
<Sasuk3> <3
<dennister> howdy all
<Jucato> well I had to put in josh_'s name first :P
<cpk2> hrmm, jucato wins on a technicality!
<cpk2> sorry Hawkwind =(
<Jucato> heh :)
<pierreth> I have a message asking to check if aspell in on my path
<pierreth> but aspell is on my path
<dennister> anyone need some assistance with multimedia?
<CraZy675> I've installed fonts, but now firefox displays one of these wierd fonts, how do I change this or find which font it is to un-install it
<pierreth> CraZy675: look the firefox preferences
<CraZy675> yea i changed all that, didn't seem to work
<CraZy675> unless i have to do it in about:config somewhere
<pierreth> CraZy675: have you tried to restart it?
<dennister> no takers? :-) on to my question: how do I delete a symbolic link in the commandline?
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: delete the file that is the link to the other file
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: a symbolic link is just a file, you can delete it
<dennister> i'm nervous about deleting a whole directory...so I delete this huge long line of code?
<NameNomad> O.k., I can't find a list of konsole commands, which is really all I want
<CraZy675> pierreth: yes i have restarted firefox, not x
<NameNomad> does anyone know where i can get my hands on one?
<linuxkid2> NameNomad: google for standard Bash and Linux commands.
<pierreth> CraZy675: are having this problem with all Web pages?
<cpk2> i think if you did ln -s /hi/file1 /hi/file2 you would just rm /hi/file2 to remove the link
<NameNomad> linuxkid2: ok, thanks
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: it should just be one file, like in my web site I have /www/wiki to /var/mediawiki
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: was my example right?
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: i think so
<dennister> yeah...and now i'm kicking myself for even posting this question 'cause the next lines tell me how to delete it
<dennister> so many howtos assume you know how to do something
<Jucato> NameNomad: this would help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands (CLI commands are universal, whether you're on GNOME or KDE)
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: so did you figure out your problem
<CraZy675> pierreth: only problem w/ sites that the default fonts not defined with css are screwed
<linuxkid2> I know what bin, dev, etc. and home are for. but what's var, proc, sys, lost+found, and those others for?
<linuxkid2> and usr, I know that.
<dennister> bonbon: yes, the hyams howto actually tells me how to delete it
<dennister> that's rare in a howto, u know
<BonBonTheJon> linuxkid: proc holds system information, lost+found is used by ext3
<pierreth> CraZy675: So, what do you have as default font in your preferences?
<BonBonTheJon> linuxkid: var is used to hold folders for programs, like apache (web server) is at /var/www
<Jucato> linuxkid2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<BonBonTheJon> or that
<Jucato> :)
<cpk2> linuxkid2: lost+found is when bad things happen to your drive
<cpk2> and then you get happy again because you managed to get some data back!
<CraZy675> i dont remember what it was but its deja vu sans now
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help me, Konversation is showing me a network list and i can't close it
<fignew> Does anyone know how artsD's network sound works?
<dennister> Admiral: what do you mean u can't close it? can't close the program? no box on top or left corner?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: just close the tab?
<dennister> fignew: how in depth do u want to know? what problem are u having?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: it won't go away, i click it and nothing
<fignew> dennister: I see the checkbox for it in sound config, but nothing else
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, edgy & xgl
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> Ctrl+W doesn't work?
<fignew> dennister: I have tryed it over SSH + X11
<fignew> but the sound wasn't forwarded
<Jucato> err... is it a dialog box or a tab?
<dennister> k...beyond me, sorry, fignew
<fignew> !!!
<fignew> what were you going to say
<fignew> because I know nothing about it :/
<NameNomad> jucato: Sweet, that link gave me exactly what I've been looking for
<fignew> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Jucato> NameNomad: no problem :)
<dennister> it was awhile ago that i was working with artsd; i wouldn't know how to do it with ssh and that
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no
<Admiral_Chicago> right click and close doesn't either
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: which network list is this? the one that comes up when you first open Konvi?
<BonBonTheJon> if nothing else works, you can run xkill and then click on the window
<dennister> k...maybe when I get to be less of a noob i'll be able to help more...although I successfully programmed a dhcpd.conf daemon from scratch last night :-)
<Jucato> or is it the Channel List (/list)?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea it shows what network i'm on and channels
<Admiral_Chicago> the title bar says Server list
<dennister> i'm off for now folks...later
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ah that one? it's a dialog box right?
<Admiral_Chicago> something like that yes
* linuxkid2 is away: Away at the moment
<gnomefreak> linuxkid2: please turn off the away message
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hm... Esc doesn't work? It's supposed to have a "Connect" and "Close" button at the buttom
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no thats not the one
<Admiral_Chicago> here i'll take a screen shot
<Jucato> please do, coz I'm getting confused... @_@
<Jucato> hm.. does anyone know how I can delete a whole day's list of events in Kontact/Korganizer?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: off the do to list+?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no. in the calendar
<Admiral_Chicago> right click doesn't work?
<Jucato> I have to delete the events one by one...
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see what you mean
<NameNomad> My end goal is to mount my extra cd-rw drive, so I have to first create a directory for it.  Someone suggested the command 'mount -t iso9660 /dev/whatever /media/whever'.  My questions are: what does the '-t' input do? Does it matter what I put for the
<NameNomad> "/dev/wherever"
<NameNomad> option
<NameNomad> and the "/media/wherever" part?  Can I just put whatever I want?
<Jucato> NameNomad: -t sets the filesystem type (in this case, iso9960)
<Jucato> the /dev/xxxx has to be specific, wherever your CD-RW drive is connected
<pierreth> OK, now things are working
<Jucato>  the /media/whatever, you can make on your own.
<pierreth> Is there a way to do a fast switching from one language to another?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i224/admiral_pro/konvproblem.png
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: that is what i can't get rid of
<Jucato> ok checking
<Jucato> ok that is just totally wrong... it's missing all buttons
<Jucato> it supposed to have New, Edit, and Delete at the side, and Connect and Close at the bottom
<Jucato> ... XGL...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: edgy maybe?
<Jucato> XGL more probably
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever i put it a different viewport
<Admiral_Chicago> now i have another problem, konact is only letting me sawe one persont
<Jucato> hm... that's strange too...
<NameNomad> ugh, I either approached this whole problem wrong to begin with, or I did something wrong.  It told me that no medium was found.  My problem is that whenever I put something in my cdrw drive, my slave drive, my computer can't read it, or my computer freezes and the light on my case that shows it's working is on.  I thought that I could mount my cdrw drive, but I think I've got something wrong here.
<ShadowApex> is there some way to create a new user from the command line?
<Jucato> NameNomad: if the CD-RW was connected during installation, most probably it has already been detected, added to your /etc/fstab, and is set to automount when you put in a CD
<trappist> ShadowApex: adduser
<smaggard> shadow> adduser
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: nevermind
<ShadowApex> thx ^_^
<Admiral_Chicago> just can't read right
<Jucato> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: btw, that ubuntu classroom that you did on CLI saved my life
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it did? glad it helped. :)
<NameNomad> Jucato: Then what could be the reason that when I put in a cd (in this case a blank one) it freezes, slows, or doesn't work?
<Jucato> but we have to be thankful to the guys who gave the lesson :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm teaching a kid CLI for a project we are doing using UNIX computers and i'm using that to teach him
<Jucato> NameNomad: any CD at all?
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought that was you who wrote it / presented it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol no. :)
<Jucato> I just transcribe what was delivered/presented
<Jucato> (you didn't read the Note: part did you? :P
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i'd be on NUN but I have way too much homework to do as it is now
<NameNomad> Jucato: I tried a blank cd and disc 1 for Gothic 2, let me try a music cd real quick
<ShadowApex> dang.... is there some way I can delete a user's session? I (stupidly) typed in kdm restart in the Konsole and now when I try and log in, it keeps restarting kdm.
<Admiral_Chicago> ShadowApex: did you try to kill X?
<ShadowApex> ?   how would I go about doing this?
<ShadowApex> type it in the command line?
<Admiral_Chicago> umm i know ctrl alt backspace works
<CraZy675> where are my fonts stored?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its sudo killall xserver
<NameNomad> Jucato: I just put in a music cd and it worked fine.  So why should it act weird with a blank cd?
<Jucato> CraZy675: /usr/share/fonts and ~/.kde/share/fonts I think
<NameNomad> Rather, why should it get so bogged down it freezes?
<CraZy675> Jucato: thanks
<ShadowApex> where do I enter in that command though?
<ShadowApex> log in in Failsafe mode?
<Jucato> CraZy675: an easier way to access the fonts is through Konqueror (type in fonts:/) or in System Settings
<ShadowApex> or press crtl alt f1?
<Admiral_Chicago> ShadowApex: yes
<ShadowApex> k
<ShadowApex> thx
<Admiral_Chicago> ShadowApex: they both work
<ShadowApex> *trying*
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I'm trying to configure the onscreen support for the IBM special keys in kubuntu...I'm following a guide specific to kubuntu and one of the steps mentions modifying /etc/udev/permissions.d ...i don't have this although I do have /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules ...are these equivilant?
<Jucato> NameNomad: that I wouldn't know. a bad CD?
<ShadowApex> "xserver: no processes were killed"
<Admiral_Chicago> type pstree
<NameNomad> Jucato: New.  Man, I am stumped.  Gonna have to consider this one real hard.
<Admiral_Chicago> and you'll see some out put
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<Arepie_> hello all...
<Arepie_> i've installed vmware with automatix, when i run it, it ask me for a .vmx file.. where can i get that file?
<TheHighChild> Anyone know how I can make my KDE window decorations even smaller than the 'tiny' in the Systems Settings menu?
<Arepie_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<BonBonTheJon> Arepie_: the vmware website has some to download
<Admiral_Chicago> TheHighChild: custom?
<trappist> Arepie_: the vmx file is a virtual filesystem for an operating system.  you have to make one, or you can download one.
<Dr_willis> Arepie_,  thats a file that comes wth the differnet vmware images for various os's  its a 'settings' file
<Admiral_Chicago> no that's only for the panel that i know oy
<Admiral_Chicago> of*
<TheHighChild> Admiral_Chicago: Where is that option? or do you know where the config is that holds the numerical value of pixels?
<Admiral_Chicago> TheHighChild: i actually know that the only thing is when i configured my panel, i set it to a custom size, i don't know about window decorations
<Admiral_Chicago> plus i'm on XGL so it's different...
<zam>     hi all
<Jucato> TheHighChild: the width of window decorations are controlled by the different window decoration engines (Crystal, deKorator, etc). Crystal has a "Border width" and "Titlebar height"
<Jucato> afaik, the "Tiny" settings only affects the panel (Kicker), not window decorations
<TheHighChild> Jucato: ok, I am using plastik. I'll see if I can find another that doesn't look like crap
<Jucato> hold on let me check Plastik's settings
<menace> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com OOPS, unable to locate java exec in /usr/lib/ hierarchy You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory OOPS, unable to locate java exec in /usr/java/ hierarchy You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com ls: /opt/j*: No such fil
<menace> rarchy You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Admiral_Chicago> TheHighChild: he is correct. i use plastik because it's the least offensive
<menace> anyone know how to fix that?
<TheHighChild> Jucato: It's the "border size" not the kicker
<Admiral_Chicago> or you could write your owe
<Jucato> different window decorations have different settings. so Plastik has different names from Crystal
<Jucato> (the new Crystal from Edgy looks nicer than Dapper's)
<TheHighChild> I just got an awesome LCD and it seems like the borders are massive
<ShadowApex> Admiral: I did pstree and it displayed a list (processes?)
<Jucato> hm... I don't see any setting for border size in Plastik...
<Jucato> err sorry
<TheHighChild> I'd like to upgrade. I just don't have the time or tolerance I used to with debugging and fixing the broken stuffs
<Jucato> it's there :)
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't think Plastik has any other option other than those in the drop down list
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways coffee time
<Admiral_Chicago> later all
<TheHighChild> Crystall is nice, has a custom
<TheHighChild> 15 it is. Thanks for the suggestion
<Jucato> TheHighChild: yeah. although I don't like the buttons... Edgy's buttons are nicer than Dapper's :)
<TheHighChild> Jucato: What buttons?
<Jucato> the window buttons (close, minimize, maximize, etc)
<Admiral_Chicago> that was strange...
<TheHighChild> hmm, they're the same as teh Plastik. I wonder if I've got something that overrides them
<Jucato> what do you mean they're the same?
<TheHighChild> nvm, I am mistaken ;)
<ShadowApex> Admiral: I did pstree and it displayed a list (processes?)
<Jucato> ok :)
<TheHighChild> I'm beat/stupid. I got a new job (Windows Desktop Support) It's lowered my IQ significantly in the last 2 weeks.
<Jucato> heh :)
<gpkumaran> hi everyone, which is the best download manager for kubuntu
<TheHighChild> It's sooooo much worse than before I moved to Linux
<TheHighChild> I swear, there was a Service Pack Threetard
<Jucato> gpkumaran: KGet
<ShadowApex> ugh...
<Arepie_> i've installed vmware with automatix, the problem is, there's no "vmware server console" or it is no "vmware server console" ?
<ShadowApex> "Is there some way I can delete a user's session? I (stupidly) typed in kdm restart in the Konsole and now when I try and log in, it keeps restarting kdm."
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<menace> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jucato> ShadowApex: restarting doesn't work?
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: it's not under kmenu->system?
<ShadowApex> restarting wont work
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: try alt-f2 kbuildsycoca
<fignew> does anyone know how to disable/enable a network card (I think I'm having HW probs) (i'm talking like actually turning it off) not just ifconfig/ifdown
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: you're addressing the wrong person I think
<ShadowApex> k
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex, Jucato: yep, sry.
<LeeJunFan> Arepie_: it should be under kmenu->system (vmware server console), try running kbuildsycoca in a shell if you don't see it, then check again.
<gpkumaran> !download manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gpkumaran> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 425 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<BonBonTheJon> ktorrent is good
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: KTorrent isn't a download manager
<BonBonTheJon> yeah, guess not
<Arepie_> Reusing existing ksycoca
<Arepie_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Jucato> Arepie_: ignore those error messages
<LeeJunFan> Arepie_: that's normal.
<Jucato> just check K Menu again
<LeeJunFan> Arepie_: now check your menu
<ShadowApex> LeeJunFan: so that alt-f2 was directed towards me right?
<Arepie_> noope.. only vmware player
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: no it wasn't, sry.
<ShadowApex> lol
<ShadowApex> dang...
<Jucato> Arepie_: that's probably what was installed
<Gevaudan82> Does anyone know how to change the links that exist in the Kubuntu Storage Manager? I already have my drives mounted and just want to change the storage shortcuts to  point to the mount points
<LeeJunFan> Arepie_: I've never used automatix, but I know after installing vmware server manually it shows up fine in the kmenu under system.
<ShadowApex> so no solution for me?
<Arepie_> can i install vmware from adept?
<Jucato> ShadowApex: hm... are you set to Start from a Previous Session or from a Blank Session?
<Jucato> Arepie_: it seems VMWare player was already installed by Automatix
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: you might try clearing /tmp and /var/tmp and then restart kdm.
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: that IS meant for you :)
<ShadowApex> ^_^
<Jucato> ShadowApex: how about my question?
<ShadowApex> so just rm /tmp?
<ShadowApex> Jucato: restarting won't work
<Jucato> that wasn't my question
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: no rm -rf /tmp/.
<gpkumaran> jucato: i have tried kget in another distro(knoppix). but its not as fast as flashget or IDM in windows
<Jucato> <Jucato> ShadowApex: hm... are you set to Start from a Previous Session or from a Blank Session?
<ShadowApex> oh
<ShadowApex> lol, I'm pretty sure it's set to Previous Session
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: nvermind that wont work
<ShadowApex> because I typed in "kdm restart" in konsole
<Jucato> ShadowApex: you can try going to ~/.kde/share/config/session and clear it
<ShadowApex> so now when I log in it redoes that command
<ShadowApex> kk...
<Jucato> of course, Katapult and KMix will not load once you login successfully
<Jucato> hm.. what do you need to play .mkv files?
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: try 'find /tmp/. -exec rm -rf {} \;'
<LeeJunFan> ah right, might be in the session, good call.
<ShadowApex> Jucato: so delete everything in that folder?
<Jucato> ShadowApex: hmm yes. unless you can see something in there that looks like "kdm" or "konsole"?
<NeoChaosX> https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-icons Hmm, says it's implemented for Edgy. Wonder why there hasn't been a kde-icons-oxygen package yet
<ShadowApex> yeah
<ShadowApex> there's konsole in there
<ShadowApex> followed by a huge number o.o
<ShadowApex> lol
<Jucato> ShadowApex: no kdm? try deleting that konsole file and try to login again
<ShadowApex> k
<ShadowApex> just typing in this huge number is troublesome
<Jucato> NeoChaosX: strange indeed... maybe it isn't complete?
<andrivid> Hey
<andrivid> Hello?
<Jucato> ShadowApex: try Tab completion?
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<NeoChaosX> I dunno
<LeeJunFan> ShadowApex: rm konsole[tab] 
<andrivid> Im wondering if Kopete supports actual chat rooms, or just im/conferences..?
<NeoChaosX> It might be finished artistically, but hasn't been packaged properly yet
<fateisajester> that worldpay thing is not taking my banks visa card. does anyone know where i can purhase cedega with paypal or check or anything other than world pay?
<BonBonTheJon> anndrivid: Kopete doesn't support chat rooms yet, its in the works
<Jucato> or they probably decided not to include Oxygen yet
<andrivid> Okay.
<andrivid> Any idea how soo I can expect that?
<Jucato> it might be pre-empting KDE 4
<cpk2> fateisajester: WINE cant get the job done for you?
<BonBonTheJon> andrivid: no idea
<andrivid> Okay.
<andrivid> Well I hope it comes soon.
<fateisajester> i hear good things about cedega
<BonBonTheJon> me too
<fateisajester> i havent read too much about wine
<cpk2> fateisajester: what are you hoping to use cedega for?
<andrivid> I also hope they include fitering, like bot ffiltering..and flood filtering
<cpk2> fateisajester: cedega is basically wine
<Jucato> andrivid: chat room for which protocol? (YM, MSN, AIM, etc.)
<andrivid> cedega is just wine, having been optimized for game emulation
<andrivid> YM
<fateisajester> sims, soldier of fortune2, half life, diablo, etc
<cpk2> andrivid: cedega is called wineX though =P
<fateisajester> andrivid: but it has a nice gui
<andrivid> Hey, would anyone know of any games available for Linux , Kubuntu specifically...something bigger then a solitaire thing...something good.
<cpk2> fateisajester: many games work with wine, the only problem I am aware of with wine is that sometimes copy protection gets in the way
<cpk2> andrivid: kde-games
<BonBonTheJon> andrivid: search for ubuntu games, there is a whole site about it
<NeoChaosX> andrivid: Frozen Bubble if you like Bust-A-Move
<fateisajester> andrivid: i love tux racer
<NeoChaosX> Super Tux is you're fan of sidescrollers
<cpk2> andrivid: there is a kde-games meta package
<NeoChaosX> if*
<andrivid> well...i have games like robots and shit...but i mean something more then that
<Jucato> CAUTION: Frozen Bubble is quite addictive...
<andrivid> like Doom III
<andrivid> or something
<cpk2> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<NeoChaosX> Jucato: Haha, yeah
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Very addictive!
<ShadowApex> Jucato: >.< Didn't work
<Jucato> ooh Hawkwind's back :)
<NeoChaosX> I don't think I've ever got past level 30 on FB
<Jucato> ShadowApex: hm... try removing everything in the session folder?
<ShadowApex> k
<Hawkwind> FB is actually darn easy.  Too easy to finish in fact
<Jucato> ShadowApex: just take a mental note of the stuff that's in there, just in case you want to run them again
<NameNomad> gotta run
<NameNomad> adios everybody
<intelikey> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<intelikey> kdeinit: couldn't open() tty: Permission denied
<intelikey> _IceTransmkdir: Owner of /tmp/.ICE-unix should be set to root
<Dr_willis> Theres a South Park Eposide where htey are Playing World of Warcraft. :P
<intelikey> i get that first error several times at each startup of X
<intelikey> the second one one time each.          any howto fix's ?
<intelikey> can i symlink /dev/tty  to something ?
<ShadowApex> ugh....
<ShadowApex> I should have just did rmdir then mkdir
<Jucato> ShadowApex: still no go?
<ShadowApex> it's rebooting now
<intelikey> errrr actually tty exists and is a char dev
<intelikey> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 5, 0 Oct  5 21:26 /dev/tty
<ShadowApex> arrg
<ShadowApex> nope
<soulrider> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ShadowApex> Jucato: no go
<Jucato> ShadowApex: darn.. :(
<ShadowApex> Jucato: I made a new user and that worked
<ShadowApex> Jucato: but I'd rather not have to redo all my settings
<soulrider> !info kubuntu-artwork-splash
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-artwork-splash does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> ShadowApex what problem ?
<ShadowApex> I (stupidly) typed in "kdm restart" into Konsole
<Jucato> soulrider: probably kubuntu-artwork-usplash ?
<ShadowApex> and now when I try nd log in
<ShadowApex> it restarts kdm
<ShadowApex> and goes back to the log-in
<intelikey> ShadowApex as that user, in a console type                        sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` -R ~
<intelikey> or in unix terms own your home.
<soulrider> ah yea Jucato
<ShadowApex> ?
<soulrider> !info kubuntu-artwork-uspash
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-artwork-uspash does not exist in any distro I know
<soulrider> !info kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ubotu> kubuntu-artwork-usplash: kubuntu artwork for usplash. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.06-22 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<soulrider> Jucato: for how long have you beein using kubuntu ?
<andrivid> Well i would have gotten Quake, but it needs a P4, i only got a PIII
<Jucato> soulrider: 10 months?
<Jucato> why?
<soulrider> just asking
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> i'm just a 10-month old baby in Linux :)
<soulrider> im a 3 month old baby :P
<soulrider> still a fetus :P
<Jucato> lol
<fateisajester> how do i view my fps when i run glxgears. i dont get any output
<soulrider> glxgears ?
<soulrider> !info glxgears
<ubotu> Package glxgears does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> kids stop bragin' about your youth.   age will come upon you too....
<ShadowApex> intelikey: ok, i did that and now it displays a "> "
<intelikey> then you missed a quote mark somewhere.   hit ctrl+C
<noiesmo> fateisajester, type glxgears in terminal I get this info 23878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4756.692 FPS
<ShadowApex> yeah, I missed the end ~
<intelikey> >>> sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` -R ~   <<<
<ShadowApex> xP
<fateisajester> how long do i have to run it before i get an output>
<noiesmo> fateisajester, mine did in terminal after about 5 secs or so
<intelikey> note front tick back tick  ` & '  must be as typed above to work.  ^
<fateisajester> i have been running it for about 3 mins now
<claydoh> type 'glxgears -printfps to get the fps output
<fateisajester> thx
<andrivid> Hey umm...I dont have Display in KControl...........
<Jucato> woot claydoh's alive :)
<claydoh> no I'm not ;)
<Jucato> heh
<flaccid> anybody know why my mp3s from frostwire open with mplayer
<noiesmo> claydoh, fateisajester must be a dif version of glxgears mine doesnt like the printfps option
<flaccid> .mp3 is associated with amarok in konqueror file associations
<fateisajester> mine did
<noiesmo> flaccid, Check frostwire settings
<fateisajester> is 2500 decent?
<intelikey> flaccid frostwire has it's own file ass.
<claydoh> noiesmo: it has been that way in kubuntu for a while now
<flaccid> noiesmo: only setting is use frostwire player or not
<intelikey> maybe not a good place to abv.
<LeeJunFan> !language > intelikey
<LeeJunFan> lol!
<flaccid> ah i see
<flaccid> thanks noiesmo
<noiesmo> claydoh, yeah no need for printfps option
<noiesmo> flaccid, np
<intelikey> LeeJunFan be nice.
<ShadowApex> intelikey: ok, I entered that command. Now reboot?
<LeeJunFan> I couldn't resist. sry
<intelikey> no just try to login ShadowApex
<ShadowApex> how do I get to the login window from the command line?
<snook353> is there something comparable to gdesklets for kde?
<claydoh> well i need tha option in both dapper and edgy
<intelikey> alt+f7  ?
<DaveQB> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<claydoh> snook353: superkaramba
<DaveQB> if not in X ShadowApex
<snook353> ok ,thanks claydoh
<intelikey> yeah if kdm is not already running  start it
<DaveQB> yep  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ShadowApex> intelikey: KDM is running, but problem is still there
<DaveQB> or sudo invoke.d kdm start
<intelikey> ShadowApex ok
<DaveQB> ShadowApex problem ?
<intelikey> ShadowApex do this in the console.  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<intelikey> ShadowApex then as the user in question, do.  startx   and watch for error messages.
<intelikey> DaveQB he can no longer login graphicly
<intelikey> DaveQB one user account affected.
<intelikey> DaveQB so it's in user's home somewhere.
<ShadowApex> intelikey: When I stop kdm it freezes
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> what freezes ?
<ShadowApex> it goes to the loading screen
<ShadowApex> of Kubuntu
<ShadowApex> and I can't do anything
<intelikey> yeah  alt+f1
<intelikey> yeah  ctrl+alt+f1
<ShadowApex> ah
<ShadowApex> xP
<ShadowApex> <- newb
<intelikey> yeah linux is handy that way.  multi-tty's by default
<ShadowApex> alrighty... so now what?
<intelikey> you can use alt+f[1-6]   for login tty 1-6
<intelikey> <intelikey> ShadowApex then as the user in question, do.  startx   and watch
<intelikey>             for error messages.
<ShadowApex> ah
<snook353> adept manager is just a front-end, just like synaptic, right?
<ShadowApex> ty
<Hawkwind> snook353: Yes
<snook353> i can still use apt-get? hawkwind
<snook353> ok, i get the idea
<Hawkwind> snook353: Most certainly
<snook353> hawk. thanks
<Hawkwind> snook353: I don't trust nor rely on GUI package managers.  I only use the CLI version of the package manager
<intelikey> also of note the login consoles are active even when X is running just have to use the ctrl key   ctrl+alt+f#
<snook353> ok, thanks hawkwind
<ShadowApex> initelikey: "Fatal Server error:
<ShadowApex> Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<ShadowApex> "
<intelikey> hmmm   looks like no .xsession  maybe ?
<ShadowApex> yeah
<ShadowApex> well
<ShadowApex> it says "xinit: connection to x server lost"
<intelikey> or bad info in it.    i would sujest you    rm ~/.?? -i    and keep your .bash* and .profile
<intelikey> it will remove interactavely  the files  named .somethin
<ShadowApex> what is the ".??"
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a sure fire way to wipe a HDD?
<Admiral_Chicago> beside format...
<kbee> Admiral_Chicago: so not even the Fbi  could read it
<intelikey>    files starting with . are hiden from normal view  and  ?? matches any two chars
<Admiral_Chicago> kbee: sure
<intelikey> for a list you can     ls ~/.??
<niroxx_> *uaaah good night
<kbee> Admiral_Chicago: what is the problem before we attack the solution
<intelikey> and as i said   rm -i ~/.??   is interactive  you will have to confirm each file.
<Admiral_Chicago> kbee: no problem, i'm just curious
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd?
<kbee> Admiral_Chicago: fdisk does a good job and follow it by mkfs for the particular slices/partitions
<Admiral_Chicago> dd? is that a joke?
<kbee> Admiral_Chicago:  dd will also do it quite handily
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago man dd
<kbee> Admiral_Chicago: not a joke
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: teh command is a joke from some ancient OS
<ShadowApex> intelikey: I did the ls command and it listed 3 files: kstylerc, qt_plugins_3.3rc, qtrc
<kbee> Admiral_Chicago: i use dd quite often
<intelikey> ShadowApex only three ?  something is not defauly
<intelikey> default even
<ShadowApex> ugh...
<intelikey> ShadowApex ooops  add *
<intelikey> hehhe my bad.
<ShadowApex> lol
<ShadowApex> add * at the end?
<intelikey> ShadowApex  ls ~/.??*
<ShadowApex> kk =D
<intelikey> sorry....   </sheepishly?
<intelikey> >
<ShadowApex> np
* intelikey never did like the taste of crow.
<ShadowApex> do you think it would be easier if I just created a new user?
<ShadowApex> and deleted the old user
<ShadowApex> what files and settings are saved for the user?
<ShadowApex> like, if I were to do this would I need to move any files? (i.e. /home/(user folder)
<intelikey> ShadowApex /etc/skel/  has the starting home
<ShadowApex> ?
<noiesmo> ShadowApex, most settings are in hidden files for kde see ~/.kde/share
<intelikey> if you delete everything in your home and copy /etc/skel/* to ~ you have a fresh user account.     and yes   ~/.kde   is most of the customization
<intelikey> one can do all sorts of fancy home tweeking and remodeling but if you change user accounts be sure to setup root jr. so you can admin
<intelikey> that is to say (assuming default *buntu)  make sure you are in the admin or adm or both groups.
<intelikey> i don't play the root jr. game myself
<intelikey> ShadowApex i still would first try   rm -i ~/.??*      and say no to bash* and profile    then try it.
<intelikey> it wont get any dirs.  only the config files hiden in  your home
<intelikey> shouldn't affect kde in any noticable way.
<intelikey> and all affects should be a restoring of defaults
<ShadowApex> ok, I'll try that out intelikey
<intelikey> i wonder if kde is trying to restore the running "kdm restart"   if it is only fix will be to nuke the session.    maybe start in falesafe and then exit nornally to make a new session save  idk if that would work or not.
<ShadowApex> so keep bash_history, etc?
<intelikey> fale   hehhe  where did that come from....   failsafe
<intelikey> keep all bash* yes
<ShadowApex> k
<intelikey> and profile
<dme> Dr_willis, perhaps u remember a few days ago i had some questions about adding a new hard disk to my Kubuntu system; i finally got it working as I wish - however, there were 2 things I had to do that i'm wondering if it is normal to have to do them, or if i had to do them because I didn't do something correctly; 1) once i had the new hard drive in /etc/fstab, to get it to mount automatically at each boot, i had to explicitly state the 'auto' opti
<dme> option, and yet they all mount automatically at boot. Does this seem normal?
* intelikey assumes everyone knows that   * == everything    
<Admiral_Chicago> dme: yes
<dme> Dr_willis: the 2nd thing is that once i got the new hard disk mounting automatically, i had to chmod it's permissions, because they defaulted to only root having the permission to write; is that normal?
<Admiral_Chicago> well you need the auto option actually
<dme> thank you, Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> dme: use the user option
<intelikey> auto or defaults
<Admiral_Chicago> i wrote a walk through on fstab today...
<dme> i tried that - perhaps i typed in in wrong
<dme> another question: if i create a dir and then chmod it's permissions to allow user/group writes, is there a way to make it so that any/all subdirs to that dir, when created, automatically have user/group write permission? (perhaps there is some reading somewhere i need to do?)
<intelikey> interesting...  this   >>> /dev/hdb /var/cache/apt/archives ext2 nosuid 0 0  <<< mounts automaticly.  so no that's not normal dme.
<Admiral_Chicago> man chmod
<Admiral_Chicago> in the konsole to learn more about a command
<dme> i have
<Admiral_Chicago> but i don't know the answer
<dme> thank yo tho
<dme> thank you* tho
<ShadowApex> intelikey: didn't work
<dme> intelikey, is the hdb a harddisk or a cd or other?
<neddiW> hi to all
<neddiW> is the Xorg update error fixed in kubuntu?
<ShadowApex> dang.... such a horrible problem... and just a few words...
<Admiral_Chicago> dme: hard drive
<Swiffffft> I need help 8-(
<intelikey> dme it's not a chmod thing.  it's a   ahhh i forgot....
<intelikey> dme hard drive
<intelikey> some setting ..... environment verable   set in  profile....    controls what permissions you make new dirs with
<Swiffffft> I have kubuntu 6.06 cd I made from iso but my hardware is: radeon saphire x800gto video card... p4 prescott x86T ( Socket T )
<intelikey> i hate it when i can't think
<ShadowApex> intelikey: I did the rm -i ~/.??* command and the problem is still there...
<Swiffffft> when I try to boot the screen is black
<Swiffffft> I tryed safe vid mode
<Swiffffft> and default and
<Swiffffft> ati
<dme> the thing i can't figure out is, if the harddisk hdc (my just-added harddisk) had been connected at the time i installed Kubuntu, would fstab have included the 'auto' option; that is, how does mount, when reading fstab, tell the difference between harddisks that existed at Kubuntu install, and ones that have been added; the only possible answer i can think of is that during install, fstab WOULD have been created with the 'auto' option for all har
<Swiffffft> what can I do to get it started?????
<neddiW> is the Xorg update error fixed in kubuntu?
<Swiffffft> is the kubuntu dvd complete??
<Swiffffft> more drivers then cd??
<Healot> more packages; the kernel modules are the same
<Admiral_Chicago> neddiW: that happend a long time ago iirc and that was fixed the next day
<intelikey> ShadowApex boot to safe mode and try saving the session and exit.   i think kde is trying to restore the "crashed" session  which is running the kill on it.
<ShadowApex> failsafe mode?
<Swiffffft> why do I see a glowing black screen when booting?
<neddiW> Admiral_Chicago, oh ok many thanks!
<Swiffffft> NeddiW how can I get kubuntu 6.06 cd to boot?
<Healot> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Swiffffft> o and I have sata harddrive
<Swiffffft> 8-o
<intelikey> dme the env setting for the permissions is set in your .bashrc file
<intelikey> # the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs
<intelikey> #umask 022
<intelikey> the umask  sets all newly created inode perms as  777 - $umask     so in that default example its  755
<Dr_willis> dme,  i make a directory on the hard drive then  chown/chmod THAT directory for the user to use. NOT the mount point of the hard drive
<ShadowApex> intelikey: how do I save the session? When I tried to log in normally (after trying to save the session in failsafe mode) the screen froze and I needed to restart
* Dr_willis goes back to watching the tv. :)
<dme> Dr_willis, intelikely, thank you, that is good info;
<Swiffffft>  abit gd8 motherboard
<Swiffffft> Swiffffft radeon saphire x800gto video card
<Swiffffft> Swiffffft 1gb pc3200 memory
<Swiffffft> Swiffffft ?
<Swiffffft> Swiffffft cpu is p4 prescott x86T (socket T)
<Swiffffft> when I try to start kubuntu all I see is a glowing black screen 8-o
<Swiffffft> I tryed most of the boot options
<Healot> x800gto? use VESA driver then
<Swiffffft> vesa??
<Healot> next dl the Ati binary driver at ATi
<Swiffffft> livecd xdrv=vesa??
<Healot> since the Xorg driver supports up to x200 or x300 i think
<Swiffffft> it keeps booting to hd when I type that
<intelikey> ShadowApex i have never broke kde in exactly the way you just did  heheh    lets get radical and fix it here.      do this in that users console    tar -cjf backup.tbz ~/.kde  && rm -rf ~/.kde        then try it.
<Healot> oh live CD, stick to VESA, Swiffffft : boot to text mode instead
<Swiffffft> how I type vesa???
<urli> are all of you urli users?
<Swiffffft> text mode lmao
<dme> Dr_willis, i have another question, if u will; I use a KVM; when i boot Kubuntu, and it the box that is KVM selected, all is fine; however, if i have my Windows box selected and boot the Kubuntu box, it boots to 460x600, and it cannot be increased without restarting X window manager; i've examined the video settings file, and it IS set to 1000x1280 as default; any idea how to get X to realized that even tho no monitor is attached, my video card c
<ShadowApex> intelikey: xP k, I'll try that
<kbee> !repo > kbee
<Healot> Swiffffft, it is the PCI-e card, way too advanced for Xorg free driver
<ShadowApex> man, there needs to be a warning somewhere
<Swiffffft> healot I cant do anything in text mode
<ShadowApex> NEVER type in kdm restart in Konsole
<ShadowApex> lol
<Healot> Swiffffft, type? fufufu
<Swiffffft> fufufu???
<Swiffffft> whats that?
<Swiffffft> Healot?
<Healot> me laugh :)
<intelikey> ShadowApex you will have to start yourself a list of "never do this"'s   :)
<urli> im new in linux and was wandering abou the compatibility of computer games with linux, they have to specify it, right?
* intelikey has one.
<Healot> Swiffffft, do you have  copy of knoppix right?
<Swiffffft> ya
<ShadowApex> lol
<Healot> boot from knoppix, the default boot option
<Swiffffft> im on mepis watching the little fish hahaha
<cpk2> urli: even if they dont support linux you can still play them on linux
<dme> FreddyM, intelikely, any idea how to fix that kvm-boot-resolution problem?
<Swiffffft> ok then
<Healot> let's see whether the card is supported by Xorg?
<Swiffffft> k brb
<FreddyM> dme: i don't really know anything about KDMs except what they are
<Healot> knoppix is way better at autodetecting stuff
<intelikey>  kvm-boot-resolution  problem?  ???
<Dr_willis> dme,  when X starts up- its proberly quering the monitor to see what it can display..
<dme> kvm - KeyboardVideoMouse - lets you use just one keyboard, video, mouse for multiple computers - special keystroke combo switches between boxes to select which one you interact with
<Dr_willis> theres some way to disable that.. and force it to use other settings I guess.. but not sure about oit.
<dme> Dr_willis: that is what i think
<dme> ok
<dme> any idea how to point me in the right directions?
<dme> direction*
<ShadowApex> intelikey: works now! ^_^
<pavlos> will kubuntu use both cpu on a dual server I want to install it?
<intelikey> dme i can't offer anything but a listening ear on that.... i'm network illiterate
<dme> Dr_willis, did u see my earlier comments regarding how my new harddisk ?
<FreddyM> i know what a KDM is, even used a few. i just don't think X can configure to many different monitors
<FreddyM> X does a real good job of auto recognizing hardware, but it also needs reconfiguring
<intelikey> ShadowApex and you know how to reset your "kde" if needed in the future.
<ShadowApex> yeah, thank you so much
<urli> thanks cpk2, but how do i open windows exe files?,
<dme> sounds like reading up on X is where i start; thanks FreddyM
<ShadowApex> looks like it reset all the settings?
<intelikey> ShadowApex yes  all.
<ShadowApex> what about installed files, etc.
<intelikey> you can open the backup.tbz and see if anything you need is in there.    kde should not have installed anything in it's confdir
<dme> this has been a productive, and gratefully, quick session; thanks Dr_willis, FreddyM, intelikely; bye
<ShadowApex> thanks, this will work
<urli> how can i open a windows exe file? an autorun for example?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive never seen that behaivor dme - and i boot up mopst of my machines with the monitor Off.. :P lol.
<Dr_willis> urli,  by  open you mean . RUN ?
<urli> right
<Healot> urli, you need to drink some WINE :)
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> urli wine autorun.exe
<intelikey> but use the full path.
<urli> thanks a lot, man
<Dr_willis> urli,  you do realize that linux is NOT windows.. :P and theres no guarentees as to how well a windows app can be made to run with wine or cedega. :)
<ShadowApex> well I'm going to get going, thanks for all your help intelikey. I would have never found a solution without you ;D
<intelikey> ShadowApex very welcome
<intelikey> urli and there are some thing that wine just can't run...
<Healot> urli, you can get yourself drunk though
<intelikey> i often think that M$ purposely does that....
<urli> jajajaaj
<urli> guys, wich of all the software do i need?
<urli> sorry for the english, but im from argentina
<intelikey> need ?
<urli> to run the autorun program
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install wine
<urli> i mean, there are lots of downloads, not only wine
<urli> sorry but im a litthle lost with linux
* intelikey never has much luck with autorun.exe  cause it's inverably an installer and gets drunk on the wine it uses ....
<knoppix_> Linux Knoppix 2.4.27 #2 SMP Mo Aug 9 00:39:37 CEST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux  8-P
<knoppix_> it works
<unix_infidel> urli: if you feel more comfortable in your native language.
<unix_infidel> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Swifffft> its me
<Swifffft> Healot
<Healot> how was the knoppix session?
<urli> thanks a lot guys
<urli> cheers
<intelikey> urli what are you wanting to install ?   most of the time it's better to look for an open-sourse alternative to the M$ krap
<Swifffft> im in it hahahah
<Swifffft> still
<Swifffft> knoppix@ttyp0[knoppix] $ uname -a
<Swifffft> Linux Knoppix 2.4.27 #2 SMP Mo Aug 9 00:39:37 CEST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Swifffft> knoppix@ttyp0[knoppix] $
<Healot> Swifffft, cat me the driver of your Knoppix Xorg settings
<Swifffft> I found a tutorial on installing unreal tournament 2004 in mepis...
<Swifffft> ? how
<Healot> i have a x300 here, and knoppix Xorg works works
<Swifffft> ..http://www.mepisguides.com/ut2k4/ut2k4.html
<urli> sorry, no response in the sapnish room, im trying to install a game
<Healot> Swifffft, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | cat Driver
<Swifffft> cat you the driver how
<Healot> Swifffft, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Healot> sorry
<Swifffft> to many cats hahaha 8-P
<intelikey> urli better check cedega out
<intelikey> made for games    transgamming.org  or something like that.
<Swifffft> no such file or directory...
<intelikey> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<intelikey> urli    see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<intelikey> si
* intelikey goes to play a linux game on linux  :)
<urli> but cedega must be purchased, right?
<intelikey> view the link ^
<intelikey> read the page
<unix_infidel> anyone here made their own cantenna before with a pringles can?
<intelikey> pvc pipe and renolds wrap
<Dr_willis> I just run cables. :P
<unix_infidel> thinking about getting some electrochemically favorable compounds.
<unix_infidel> and putting them inside a can.
<unix_infidel> HAHAH, so much for running cables, seems to be working well :)
<intelikey> gooday
<cpk2> urli: what game do you want to install?
<urli> football manager 2005
<Healot> cedega
<urli> yes, but i just cant download it
<Healot> compatibility list ;
<Healot> urli, stay legal :)
<urli> so i have to buy cedega?
<Healot> urli, buy a retail copy of Windows XP :)
<Healot> save you the technical details
<cpk2> urli: that works with wine
<urli> ok, but i have to buy wine, right?
<cpk2> urli: wine is free
<Hawkwind> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cpk2> urli: this link will help you get wine installed http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<cpk2> urli: you will need to get a cracked exe to bypass the copy protection though
<cpk2> urli: although I recommend trying to see if it runs without a cracked exe first =)
<urli> right, im a little lost guys but thanks for the help
<ojintoad> anyone wanna confirm a minor frustration I'm having with kubuntu and firefox?
<cpk2> well i dont really want to be frustated too...
<ojintoad> hopefully you wont be :-)
<ojintoad> when i click on the firefox icon to open a new window from the panel, it manages to do so, but an extra firefox instance flashes in the taskbar for a few seconds and then dies away.
<ojintoad> doesn't seem to bug anything but i'm just wondering if anyone else experiences it.
<ojintoad> i should point out that firefox is running allready when i click the icon.
<fdoving> ojintoad: try to start firefox from konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) with the command 'firefox', that way you might get some usefull output in the konsole.. on why it's dying.
<fdoving> i really have to go to work now, hope it helps you on the way :)
<fdoving> bye.
<ojintoad> merci.  enjoy work.  that actually opens an entire new instance of firefox with a nice little <2> in the titlebar.
<moparisthebest> is there a way to connect via ssh through a proxy?
<trappist> moparisthebest: yes, but off the top of my head I couldn't tell you how.  you want an ssh tunneller.
<Brydenn33> i have a question
<moparisthebest> thanks trappist
<poseidon> Is there some sort of auto-update that will run as a service?
<Brydenn33> if i installed kubuntu on a drive and then made it a master with a Windows XP drive as a slave... how do i edit grub to load to windows?
<trappist> poseidon: it wouldn't be to hard to set it up as like a nightly cron job
<Brydenn33> any of you losers still awake?
<trappist> Brydenn33: that'll probably help your cause
<Brydenn33> lol i know
<Brydenn33> my f'n eye hurts
<Brydenn33> got kicked in the face
<trappist> I wonder why
<Brydenn33> oh it was just in practice
* Brydenn33 does MMA
<ojintoad> Brydenn33: I think that a google search should help you on that one.
<Brydenn33> (mixed martial arts) for those of you that dont know
<MotorCityMadMan> can you say chainloader
<ojintoad> It's a pretty frequent question.
<Brydenn33> ojintoad: die
<Brydenn33> wasnt talking to you
<Healot> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Healot> is that it? damn
<omar> Hi gusy How can I munt a diskette
<omar> Hi guys How can I munt a diskette
<flaccid> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<omar> I did that but nothing happened
<omar> the web ask me to change a file, and I did
<kane_> hey, is there a way to get remove a package and none of the "unrequried packages" that apt-get talks about?
<rcmn> i have a pbm to read dvd with every players xine/mplayer/vlc, i tried /dev/dvd ;/dev/hdc ;/dev/cdrom.I can mount unmount with user and see files on any dvd.But i can't play it.
<Healot> rcmn, which dev is your DVD rom?
<charlie5> hi all
<rcmn> dev/hdc
<charlie5> does anyone use a netcomm ADSL2 + Router modem for broadband ?
<rcmn> <healot> dev/hdc
<charlie5> i'm having enormous trouble getting a bband connection
<charlie5> i have a modem log here ... http://rafb.net/paste/results/6Xl3o733.html ... is there anything obviously wrong ... i have trouble following it ...
<rcmn> if i launch kmplayer from prompt it won't complain but just stop after check the region of the DVD
<fateisajester> my wife used to use a program on windows called avatar palace. i have found a linux version called linpal but all i can get is the source. i have heard that you can mess up your system if you install things from source. is that true
<rcmn> Kaffeine using xine will error out with missing plugin MRL dvd:/
<Admiral_Chicago> rcmn: did you try vlc?
<rcmn> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> fateisajester: kind of
<Admiral_Chicago> but for one program, no
<Admiral_Chicago> if you have a ton of dependency issues and change your libraries a lot, that could mess up your system
<rcmn> [00000270]  main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'
<fateisajester> i think i get it
<rcmn> arg i need a module for dvd
<rcmn> to access dvd
<fateisajester> i thought i had all of my repositories updated but i cant find it on synaptic
<rcmn> ok i guees that the deal module for dvd
<Admiral_Chicago> fateisajester: if you compile from source, it is ./configure && make && sudo make install
<fateisajester> thx
<fateisajester> does it matter where i ectract the files to?
<rcmn> does anyone know witch module is it refering too ? do i have to modprob
<rcmn> e
<Admiral_Chicago> fateisajester: no
<rcmn> i'm using the kernel-k7
<fateisajester> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> make it to the desktop because it's easier that way
<ironfroggy> what might cause bad flickering on every screen rendering operation?
<ironfroggy> switching windows, scrolling pages, animations and videos: everything causes a terrible flicker. i can actually watch the lines being updated one by one.
<Admiral_Chicago> ironfroggy: probably your video driver
<fateisajester> this is waht i get from make....bash: make: command not found
<kranjan> hi
<ironfroggy> Admiral_Chicago: never had trouble with it on any other distribution and Kubuntu had a more recent version than what i was using before.
<Admiral_Chicago> ironfroggy: card? what is your driver+
<ironfroggy> intel i810
<ironfroggy> yes, i know its crappy, but i also no i can get performance out of it that doesnt make the system unsuitable even to just check my email and read blogs.
<Admiral_Chicago> ironfroggy: try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> that MAY help
<ironfroggy> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> you're the second person with intel problems in the last 15 minutes
<distantb> i am having trouble installing mozilla , anyone have a minute?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a problem that i cant listen to music
<ghostshadow189> i installed juK and Noatun but both of them doesnt work . with juK , it couldnt play music . with Noatun , when it started it warned me : "Connecting/starting aRTs sound server failed . Make sure that artd is configured properly ."
<ghostshadow189> when boot i can hear sound , both sound when i type password and sound when ubuntu load and ofcourse when i shutdown comp .
<ghostshadow189> in sound manger i saw that there're 3 devices :
<ghostshadow189> file -> change device -> 0: HDA ATI SB (Alxar Mixer) - 1: DellSound blaster live (Alxar Mixer) - 2: Realtek ALC883 (OSS Mixer) . Soi'm using Realtek .
<ghostshadow189> when i use a music cd , i can listen to it's music
<rod> hi, is there a way i can allow a normal user to bind to port 80 with kubuntu?
<ghostshadow189> but i cant listen to music files
<rcmn> there is many possibility
<fateisajester> why cant i use the make command
<fateisajester> i did sudo
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>first make just using 1 audio client when testing
<Admiral_Chicago> distantb: what is the problem
<ghostshadow189> yes like i said , i've tried juK and Noatun
<Admiral_Chicago> fateisajester: do you have build-essenital installed
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>can u manually choose what hardware u sue
<rcmn> use
<fateisajester> ok
<ghostshadow189> Realtek ALC883
<rcmn> i suppose if u hear the sound
<ghostshadow189> like i said
<rcmn> ok so u're speaker are connected to the realtek
<rcmn> for sure
<ghostshadow189>  in sound manger i saw that there're 3 devices :
<ghostshadow189> file -> change device -> 0: HDA ATI SB (Alxar Mixer) - 1: DellSound blaster live (Alxar Mixer) - 2: Realtek ALC883 (OSS Mixer) . Soi'm using Realtek .
<ghostshadow189> yes
<rcmn> then it means kde use the realtek since u can here the login sound right
<ghostshadow189> yes , i also can listen to music from cd
<rcmn> oss
<ghostshadow189> yes it's oss mixer
<rcmn> alsa oss
<rcmn> hum and atun is looking for alsa
<ghostshadow189> i installed juK and Noatun but both of them doesnt work . with juK , it couldnt play music . with Noatun , when it started it warned me : "Connecting/starting aRTs sound server failed . Make sure that artd is configured properly ."
<rcmn> let me look at noatun
<ironfroggy> i got an error running that dpkg-reconfigure command
<rcmn> do u have kaffeine by any chance
<distantb> admiral i dont know where to begin
<ironfroggy> 'shared/defualt-x-server not set. Aborting'
<ironfroggy> what can i do about that?
<ghostshadow189> what's kaffeine ?
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>i mean do u have to use noatun or juk
<ghostshadow189> yes
<distantb> whats an easy way to install the  firefox
<ghostshadow189> like i said , i try both of them
<ghostshadow189>  installed juK and Noatun but both of them doesnt work . with juK , it couldnt play music . with Noatun , when it started it warned me : "Connecting/starting aRTs sound server failed . Make sure that artd is configured properly ."
<rcmn> ok i think it's just a configuration thing so it's better to pick the software u want to use
<rcmn> then we go from there
<ghostshadow189> what's software ?
<rcmn> <ghostshadow1>well for audio noatun is not great
<Admiral_Chicago> ghostshadow189: its a video player
<Admiral_Chicago> also, i don't think anyone has the answer to you question, maybe try the forums.
<ghostshadow189> oh i've just read ubuntu's help , must i install multimedia codecs ?
<rcmn> <ghostshadowno
<fateisajester> Admiral_Chicago: will you come to #flood real quick please?
<Admiral_Chicago> fateisajester: yes
<ghostshadow189> oh :( , so what must i do now ?
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189> ok installing codecs is important too
<ghostshadow189> ok i'll try
<Admiral_Chicago> ghostshadow189: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ghostshadow189> ok thanx , i'll try
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189> but he doesn't have arts for noatun
<rcmn> he better go with amarok
<rcmn> to play music
<ghostshadow189>  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<rcmn> of any xine base
<ghostshadow189> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ghostshadow189> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<distantb> http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<distantb> which driver should i download
<ghostshadow189> i got these erors
<rcmn> close adept
<Admiral_Chicago> ghostshadow189: do you have adept or synaptic open?
<royjorolan> check if u open the Add/Remove Applications
<ghostshadow189> oh , how to close adept :(
<royjorolan> u should close it
<ghostshadow189> and what's adept ?
<rcmn> close all u're application
<royjorolan> thats the Add/Remove Programs in Windoze
<rcmn> reboot
<rcmn> lol
<ghostshadow189> ah :D , ok
<ghostshadow189> i closeed :D
<rcmn> cool
<ghostshadow189> ok done
<rcmn> well try to use Amarok
<rcmn> Multimedia/amarok
<rcmn> in the menu
<ghostshadow189> oh , i'll install amarok
<rcmn> it's to play audio
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>do you see it ?
<distantb> i am trying to get an updated driver for soundcard , http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi which one should i get
<royjorolan> how can i browse my local network?
<ghostshadow189> no
<ghostshadow189> i'm installing amarok
<rcmn> in the menu do you see multimedia ?
<rcmn> ok
<Whiz2> I'm having troubles formatting to different filesystem, and remounting drives (with automount enabled). Can someone help me?
<rcmn> but amarok should come by default what version are u using ?
<ghostshadow189> i'm using 6
<rcmn> versin of kubuntu ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Whiz2: paste your fstab please
<Admiral_Chicago> err actually fdisk -l
<Whiz2> uhhh... I can't. this is a windows system I'm using to get help
<ghostshadow189> oh i'm using ubuntu , but in ubuntu , they're busy now :D
<royjorolan> umount it frist
<rcmn> i see
<Whiz2> they are already umounted
<rcmn> ok should work
<royjorolan> Whiz2> fdisk -l
<Whiz2> hang lemme see if I can access them as vfat if they are mounted...
<Admiral_Chicago> Whiz2: maybe you can email my team when you get on Linux, our page is chi.ubuntu-us.org
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, are you on linux or not?
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>is it done ?
<Whiz2> the linuxbox is connected to the net... hang on lemme get in here with that one
<Whiz2> brb
<ghostshadow189> oh the net connection is slowly now :D
<ghostshadow189> wait me just a minute :D
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>i bet it will download all kde related pkg
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>darn
<royjorolan> local area> SYSTEM MEnu-Local Places..
<rcmn> u should of say it
<royjorolan> err. REmote Places
<rcmn> we could use a gnome related application
<rcmn> <ghostshadow189>what amarok did u install ?
<rcmn> amarok-xine i hope
<rcmn> <Admiral_Chicago> any idea on my dvd:// pbm
<Admiral_Chicago> rcmn: repeat it please
<rcmn> vlc /kaffein complain about a module for dvd:// so my guess is a module for the kernel
<rcmn> i change from 386 to k7
<Admiral_Chicago> rcmn: do you have AMD
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<rcmn> yep
<Healot> did that? rcmn ?
<ghostshadow189> rcmn : i still cant play music with amaroK
<rcmn> ok did u install amarok-xine ?
<ghostshadow189> i dont exactly , i just install amaroK from Add/Remove
<rcmn> close add remove
<ghostshadow189> yes , i closed it
<rcmn> in the promt sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<ghostshadow189> and then run amaroK
<Admiral_Chicago> rcmn: i have no idea
<rcmn> i have  <ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: installed
<Admiral_Chicago> !forums > rcmn
<ghostshadow189> rcmn :   sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<ghostshadow189> Password:
<ghostshadow189> Reading package lists... Done
<ghostshadow189> Building dependency tree... Done
<ghostshadow189> amarok-xine is already the newest version.
<ghostshadow189> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<ghostshadow189> so i mean i installed correctly ?
<rcmn> y
<ghostshadow189> but it still dont play
<ghostshadow189> i open a .mp3 file , but it dont run
<Admiral_Chicago> ghostshadow189: run alsamixer in konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> might be a volume control issue
<rcmn> try the file Amarok 1.4 welcome
<rcmn> in the Files
<rcmn> tab on the left
<whiz2> ok now I'm in Linux
<rcmn> it's an ogg
<ghostshadow189> Admiral_Chicago ; i ran
<Admiral_Chicago> and are the bars all the way up?
<Admiral_Chicago> or is anything muted?
<rcmn> he has 3 sound card
<Admiral_Chicago> that may be the problem
<ghostshadow189> yes , they way up
<Admiral_Chicago> you can post on the forums...
<ghostshadow189> PCM , Front ....
<Admiral_Chicago> i really can't answer all your question, i don't know that much
<ghostshadow189> i posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272261
<Admiral_Chicago> the forums has great support
<whiz2> ok I'm back, and I need assistance with my previous question... I'm having problems formatting drives to vfat, then mounting them (with automount enabled)
<ghostshadow189> what's ur prob , whiz2 ?
<whiz2> the problem is that I dunno if I'm even doing any of this right, because I'll format them, then mount them, then reboot, and they are notlonger mounted
<whiz2> I was just inhere a few mins ago using a Win32 system... I'm in linux now
<royjorolan> r u using ntfs?
<whiz2> that's the previous filesystem. I'm trying to make them vfat (fat32) now
<jack_> how to add a menu entry by hand? kmenuedit crash with edgy
<ranjan> i have an HP Pavilion dv5000us laptop, should i get edgy beta?
<whiz2> the original filesystem I was using was NTFS, but I'm trying to change it to FAT32
<whiz2> can someone help me?
<Torched> yes
<Torched> his name is Dr Feldman
<Torched> he's a special kind of 'talking' doctor
<ghostshadow189> sure , i can change ur ntfs to fat32
<Torched> dude, i can change his windows theme to classic
<whiz2> I can do that too, but in Linux, I dunno anything about formatting...
<ghostshadow189> fdisk
<ghostshadow189> or cfdisk
<Torched> did you want to keep the information on the partition?
<ZeeToo> hello] 
<whiz2> according to fdisk, the drives are already set for W95 FAT32 (LBA), but when I go to format them, then mount them, they don't stay mounted after reboot
<Torched> no thanks ZeeToo
<whiz2> No
<whiz2> I want it gone
<ZeeToo> anyone can tell me how can i use oidentd thingie, when i connect to x-chat it changes automatically my ident, this is my first question and my second one is how can I remove ~ (identd) from whois ?
<whiz2> and I dunno if the format even worked right
<kraut> moin
<ZeeToo> anyone can help me please ?
<ghostshadow189> whiz2 : try fdisk or cfdisk in termianl
<Ademan> my printer pushes everything over to one side and stuff gets cut off, whats the deal?
<whiz2> cfdisk says hdb1 primary W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Torched> print margins are too big Ademan
<whiz2> that's what I want, but it doesn't stay mounted.
<Ademan> Torched: how would I change that?
<Torched> got a screwdriver handy?
<Ademan> Torched: heh
<Ademan> or were you serious?
<Torched> i was serious
<Ademan> there's no command line parameter or something?
<ghostshadow189> whiz2 ; so it's the 2nd hdd ? u're using linux on what hdd ?
<Torched> to make a screwdriver?
<Torched> no
<Ademan> ...
<Ademan> lol
<Torched> they're computers not matter machines
<whiz2> ok I rewrote the partition table again for fat32... now how do I format the partition?
<Ademan> to offset what's being printed
<Torched> no clue
<Torched> i usually just jam a screwdriver in there
<Ademan> this problem doesnt exist when printing from the same machine on the same printer on windows, so I would hope it could be resolved through software
<whiz2> if that's the case Ademan, it should be a software issue
<Ademan> whiz2: yeah, there's no "offset" parameter for print is there?
<whiz2> not sure... I don't even have a printer for this machine
<marcondes> TESTE
<marcondes> RS
<marcondes> TESTE
<Ademan> whiz2: neither do I, this is for my kubuntu box in the kitchen
<Ademan> i'm on ubuntu right now :-p
<marcondes> whatta hell?
<whiz2> Ademan: the only machines I have with printers in this house are windows 9X/XP systems lol
<marcondes> ???????
<marcondes> i'm learning this
<marcondes> how to send a  message to somebody?
<whiz2> we are reading your mesages
<whiz2> butto send to a person in the list to your right, right click thier name in the list, and choose "Send single message"
<marcondes> ok
<marcondes> i understand
<Ademan>  /msg somebody hello this is my message
<whiz2> or you could do that lol
<marcondes> let me check
<Jucato> but you would need to be registered to do that
<whiz2> ghostshadow189: The partition is created... how do I format it?
* whiz2 is brand new to Linux
<Ademan> whiz2: are you using *parted ?
<whiz2> to partition?
<Ademan> yep
<whiz2> sudo cfdisk
<marcondes> somebody knows "coroas"?
<whiz2> it's already partitioned
<Ademan> what are you trying to do ?
<whiz2> I just need to figure out how to format the partition, and mount it so that it stays mouinted when I reboot
<whiz2> and I wanna label it toolol
<Ademan> you could add it to .bashrc
<ghostshadow189> whiz2 : mke2fs		
<Ademan> whiz2: startup qparted and format it to whatever fs you want
<whiz2> how do I start that?
<whiz2> That's GUI right?
<marcondes> hello everybody, thanks
<marcondes> im going...
<Ademan> whiz2: open up adept and make sure its installed (package name should be qparted) if not, install it
<Ademan> i got the package name wrong btw
<whiz2> ok what is it?
<Ademan> its
<Ademan> qtparted
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> so close
<whiz2> lol ok
<Ademan> is it installed? and do you know how to install packages?
<whiz2> is it for KDE?
<whiz2> and what type would it be?
<whiz2> I know how to install packages.
<Ademan> is which for kde?
<Ademan> qtparted?
<Ademan> yes
<Ademan> gparted is the GNOME version
<Ademan> qt is what kde uses for its widgets
<Ademan> gtk+ is what GNOME uses for its widgets
<whiz2> what type of widget is it?
<whiz2> settings, utility, etc
<Jucato> widgets = control boxes, tabs, buttons, sliders, scrollbars, etc
<whiz2> Ademan: I found it
<Ademan> cool, just fyi you can type in the package name and it will auto-seek to it :-)
<whiz2> ok
<Ademan> install it if its not already installed
<whiz2> already getting it
<Ademan> good
<Ademan> fire it up once you've got it
<whiz2> will it help with mounting them afterwards too?
<Ademan> whiz2: no, just formating and partitioning
<Torched> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Torched> fucking useless
<Torched> debian has porn
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Torched> !language
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* Torched was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<flaccid> haha
<Torched> someone accidently kicked me
<Torched> that's ok, i forgive you
<Jucato> :)
<whiz2> uh oh...
<Healot> !find porn
<ubotu> Found: pornview
<Jucato> lol
<Healot> duh
<Healot> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<whiz2> Ademan: qtpart has stopped responding... I was having it create a new partition fat32, and it stopped responding... this is not the "commit" stage though
<Riddell> whiz2: use gparted if you're having problems with qtparted
<whiz2> might be an issue with the drive itself...
<whiz2> rebooting... bbs
* Ademan is reminded why he uses GNOME
<whiz2> lol
<whiz2> bbs
<Riddell> Ademan: why?
<Ademan> no lockups ever with GNOME, experienced several with KDE, on top of that adept is very flaky
<Ademan> i enjoy kde, a lot of thigns feel more polished
<Ademan> but GNOME suits me better
<Ademan> but i've set my mother up with kubuntu on her computer and it serves her well
<Ademan> she's actually the one having the printer problems
<sakitel> cacti??
<Whiz2> good thing I have another computer right next to that one lol
<sakitel> problem when i tried to install cacti...
<Jucato> qtparted isn't really a KDE app, irc. it's a Qt app, but not KDE
<Dink> i used the qtparted live cd
<Ademan> Jucato: but kde is built on QT
<Ademan> which reminds me
<Jucato> Ademan: but it doesn't mean that all Qt apps are KDE apps. Opera is based on Qt
<Ademan> i want that greenphone from trolltech
<Jucato> and so is Scribus, iirc
<Ademan> Jucato: I wasn't saying that a qt app is a KDE app, just like a gtk+ app isnt necessarily a GNOME app
<Ademan> but I was more implying that the problems i've experienced are probably more a result of Qt than the design of KDE itself
<Jucato> sorry I didn't see the implication. I just saw the jump from "qtparted locked up" to "which reminds me why I use GNOME"
<tga> hey
<tga> anything wrong with kubuntu-desktop in Dapper or do I just have a confused system?
<Ademan> Jucato: i didn't really specify, but hey, *I* knew what i was talking about :-p
<Jucato> :)
<Whiz2> Is there a way that I can check the disk for errors?
<Ademan> tga: what do you mean?
<Ademan> fsck?
<tga>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<Ademan> tga: why do you want kde anyways? :-p
<Jucato> hm...
<tga> Mac-style menu bars :)
<Ademan> ???.....
* Jucato wonders if Ademan remembers he's in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu...
* Jucato whistles
<Ademan> i was about to duck
* Ademan hides
<tga> so?
<Ademan> tga: menu bars? as in the top and bottom things? or the things on top of windows? i've heard both reffered to as menu bars
<Whiz2> Ademan: Interesting issue... qtparted worked perfectly fine to format the first ofthe 2 drives, but keeps freezing on the 2nd... grr
<Jucato> Ademan: Mac-style top menu bars, you haven't seen those?
<tga> Ademan, as in the bars on which you can find an application's menus
<tga> I only want one, not one for each app
<tga> Gnome doesn't swing that way afaict
<Whiz2> ooh! I've seen those! I use it on kubuntu
<Ademan> tga: wow, thats the exact reason I hate OSX but hey, whatever floats your boat
<Ademan> anywho
<noiesmo> for kde could you not just do sudo apt-get install kde kdebase kdelibs
<Jucato> Ademan: let's not turn #kubuntu into a "defend why you chose to use KDE" channel :P
<noiesmo> tga, for kde could you not just do sudo apt-get install kde kdebase kdelibs
<tga> it takes a bit of getting used to it but after switching back you can tell the diff
<Ademan> Whiz2: I keep typing Quiz for whatever brain damaged reason, anyways, try gparted as someone else said
<tga> noiesmo,   kde: Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<Jucato> tga: you have the main repositories enabled?
<tga> yeah, main universe multiverse
<Jucato> Whiz2: are you sure that the drive/partition that you are formatting is unmounted?
<Ademan> Jucato: Sorry, Its just that really does bug me, i mean, the whole idea is that every application has its own menu bar, and to "globalize it" even though its context sensitive (sensitive to which window is top level) it totally bastardises the idea of having individual menu bars
<Whiz2> Yes. when I type umount for that drive/partition, it tells me it is not mounted
* Jucato shrugs
<tga> I should probably just do a clean install, this machine was originally running Warty
<Jucato> I'm not a fan of it either. but it unique, so it's good :P
<Jucato> tga: hm.. might be a good idea
<Ademan> I suppose having the OPTION to do that is nice
<Whiz2> it can create a fat16 partition no problem on the same drive (half the full drive) but when I make fat32 (full drive) it freezes on me
<noiesmo> tga, would be good otherwise you'll need to add and remove apps to sort dependencies
<Ademan> Whiz2:  what's the fat32 partition for anyways?
<Jucato> hm... how large is the 2nd drive you're trying to formaqt as FAT32 Whiz2?
<Whiz2> I'm formatting 2 drives for use as storage across a network.
<noiesmo> Whiz2, are you going to run samba on system with drives
* tga wonders whether he should wait for his Mac to come back from the store before formatting all the data
<Ademan> Whiz2: if you're sharing them on a network the other computers don't know or care what the internal file system is and you should just use ext3
<Whiz2> the 2nd drive is small (2GB) for documents, and such.
<Whiz2> Samba is setup
<noiesmo> Whiz2, just use ext3 or linux file system
<michael___> How do I install the entire gnome gdm?
<michael___> what repo is it?
<tga> fat32 is good to share files between Ubuntu and Win
<Whiz2> and if I later decide I wanna change my OS for this machine? How would I get the files?
<Ademan> tga: but this is across a network...
<Jucato> michael___: it's in main. the name is gdm
<tga> fat32 is good to share files between Ubuntu and Win on the same machine
<Jucato> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<Healot> tga, tried ext2 IFS yet?
<Ademan> Whiz: there's a way on windows ext2fs i believe, hold on
<tga> last time I tried to do that it was buggy as hell
<noiesmo> Whiz2, you can get a ext3 explorer for windows systems
<Healot> it is stable now
<tga> that's good to hear
<Ademan> Whiz2: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<Healot> tga, or get Symantec Partition Magic :)
<noiesmo> Ademan, thats it
<michael___> Jucato: so I just instal gdm package ??
<Ademan> tga: yeah me too.... but don't tell him that
<Whiz2> I'm going to try something on a hunch...
<Jucato> michael___: what are you trying to do? gdm is *not* GNOME itself, btw
<Healot> michael__: if you have ubuntu desktop isntall, no need to resintall gdm
<Jucato> gdm just takes care of the login screen, that's all
<michael___> all i had was a kde ubuntu cd
<michael___> i want gnome also
<Healot> if you have isntalled the server way, you need "ubuntu-desktop"
<Healot> ubuntu-desktop is the package you need, michael__
<Jucato> michael___: ah, you might want to just install "ubuntu-desktop" then
<Jucato> or what Healot said :P
<michael___> ok, thanks
<Whiz2> guess it's not fat32 compatible... I made 2 fat16 parts on it instead
<michael___> then i gotta install windows in a virtual machine b4 tomorrow :P
<tga> fat16 wha?
<Whiz2> I'd rather keep it readable if I have to change my OS on the kubuntu machine
<michael___> thanks all\
<michael___> well, thanks Jucato
<michael___> good night all
<Ademan> Whiz2: wow fat16? seriously dude, ext3, there's no good reason to use fat16 EVER unless you plan on running dos...
<Whiz2> now I have another problem.
<tga> he did say 'change the OS' :)
<tga> better keep all options open
<Whiz2> umm... I dunno any windows system that can read ext3... if I need to unexpectedly change the operating system to windows, then I want to ahve access to the files
<tga> Whiz2, see above
<ziabice> re all
<Whiz2> at least someone agrees with me
<Whiz2> thanks tag
<Whiz2> tga
<Ademan> yes limiting partitions to 2 Gb sure keeps options open :-)
<tga> fat32 is decent if you don't mind the possibility of losing all your data
<Whiz2> my other problem is how to mount all the newly formatted drives so that they stay mounted if I reboot...?
<tga> but then again, you of course have backups
<noiesmo> Whiz2, your right do what you want its all good its just most off use would prob just use a live cd to get bak data
<tga> Whiz2, you add them to /etc/fstab
<noiesmo> Whiz2, edit /etc/fstab
<Ademan> Whiz2: ext2fs, it allows you to read ext3 partitions, do it
<Whiz2> hang on...
<tga> Ademan, does it mount them or just copy files?
<Ademan> tga: mount iirc, but i havent used it enough to really say
<Whiz2> brb
<Ademan> just enough to know it works to my satisfaction
<whiz2> ok now say that again Ademan
<Ademan> ext2fs http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html  allows you to access your ext3 partitions through windows
<Ademan> and honestly, there's no good reason NOT to use ext3, you should be using a journaling file system one way or another
<tga> do you get a journal when mounting ext3 on Windows?
<whiz2> I should download that for windows?
<Jucato> no they should make it possible to install Linux on NTFS :P
<whiz2> lol
* tga feels like installing Windows but can only find Linux CDs
<Healot> NTFS is a trade secret; Microsoft haven't charge royalty on Linux kernel yet :-
<Healot> they might do that in th future
<Healot> the best way is stay away from Microsoft patented filesystems
<tga> can you patent something after other people have started using it too?
<Jucato> it's a trade secret because they don't want people to have solid proof of how krappy it is?
<Jucato> tga: I guess so, as long as you could prove that you came up with it first?
<Healot> Jucato, crappy or not, respect patents please... i don't give a damn about NTFS performance
<tga> Jucato, don't think I like that
<whiz2> well I have linux on here, because windows won't fit on the system drive
<tga> a-ha! Windows CD
<Jucato> Healot: it was supposed to be a joke (installing Linux on NTFS)
<tga> cheers
<Healot> nah nvm
<whiz2> Ademan: That utility appears to only have support for ext2 filesystem
<Ademan> whiz2: ext3 is just ext2 with journaling
<whiz2> I hope it works if I need it...
<Healot> if you like to spend money, get Symantec Partition Magic
<whiz2> I have no income whatsoever
<whiz2> I'm disabled, and can not work. :-(
<Healot> you can browser/copy/move/delete file safely from NTFS/ext2/3 filesystems safely hehe
<Ademan> whiz2: just fyi i've used it to read my ext3 partition
<whiz2> What's the syntax in fstab for giving a drive read/write/execute access for all users?
<admin__> hi
<Healot> rw in the options field
<whiz2> wjhat about umask?
<Healot> umask option might be needed as mount requires and uses root access
<whiz2> no i mean what value should it be? 000 or 777?
<Healot> whiz2, depends on what you are going to do?
<Healot> you want ALL user to write/read/execute?
<whiz2> Yes
<Healot> umask=0000 then, will produce permission 7777 - world-writable permission :)
<Healot> sorry 6777
<whiz2> only has 3 digits
<whiz2> 777 it is
<Healot> whiz2, umask need inverse octal
<whiz2> so change 000 to 0777?
<Healot> ok
<whiz2> I take that as a yes
<Healot> listen, if you want permission on that mount point to be 777 (worldw-writable)
<Healot> umask with 000
<whiz2> you said 0777 a moment ago
<maryen> anyone else here running edgy on an smp kernel?
<maryen> aka the general kernel
<Healot> whiz2, yeah you can include the first 0 if you want to...
<whiz2> umask=000
<Healot>  umask=0000 then, will produce permission 6777; umask inverse the permission octals
<maryen> i take the silence means no
<whiz2> basically it's backwards
<whiz2> maryen: my answer is no
<Healot> inverse is the term :0
<Healot> no, i'm still using dapper
<maryen> i switched after dapper messed up bad on me
<Healot> and I don't have a two or dual core processors
<maryen> i wasn't able to compile stuff anymore for some reason x.X
<whiz2> now I reboot?
<Healot> whiz2, just remount; sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<maryen> you should try edgy healot
<maryen> pretty stable with the exception of the install
<Healot> maryen, i am not a beta tester :)
<Healot> only use stable release, since i have no toy machine
<maryen> eh im using this as production
<maryen> even though i shouldnt
<maryen> lol
<whiz2> "Can not find ext on /dev/hdb1 (and /dev/hdc1) or bad superblock"
<Acidic32> ok adept is messed up
<whiz2> ext3*
<Jucato> Acidic32: how messed up?
<Acidic32> i click FULL upgrade, but it dont do anything, yet i see packages which can be upgraded.
<linuxsuxazz> hi
<whiz2> I'm rebooting
<linuxsuxazz> the
<linuxsuxazz> kubuntu
<linuxsuxazz> os
<Jucato> Acidic32: you have to click on Apply Changes
<linuxsuxazz> sux
<linuxsuxazz> ass
<Acidic32> apply isnt clickable
<maryen> huh
<Jucato> Acidic32: click on Preview Changes to check that nothing will be broken?
<maryen> linux, you a joke account?
<Acidic32> its empty
<linuxsuxazz> no
<linuxsuxazz> linuxsuxazz
<linuxsuxazz> is
<linuxsuxazz> my
<linuxsuxazz> registered
<linuxsuxazz> user
<linuxsuxazz> nanne
<Acidic32> linuxsuxazz: can u stop pressing enter after every word?
<Jucato> hm.. that's strange
<maryen> stop that, its annoying
<linuxsuxazz> ok i will press enter after ever letter
<linuxsuxazz> f
<linuxsuxazz> u
<linuxsuxazz> c
<linuxsuxazz> k
<linuxsuxazz> y
<linuxsuxazz> o
<linuxsuxazz> u
<linuxsuxazz> i
<maryen> just use apt acidic
<linuxsuxazz> s
<linuxsuxazz> t
<linuxsuxazz> h
<linuxsuxazz> a
<linuxsuxazz> t
<linuxsuxazz> b
<maryen> might tell you whats wrong
<linuxsuxazz> e
<linuxsuxazz> tt
<linuxsuxazz> er
<Acidic32> linuxsuxazz: you join the group of useless people that need to get a life
<sF|Xemanth> linuxsuxazz: stfu
<linuxsuxazz> i have a life
<maryen> !mods
<linuxsuxazz> i fuck my girlfriend ever night
<linuxsuxazz> you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxsuxazz> don't have a girlfrind
<maryen> !mod
<linuxsuxazz> so u fuck ur pillow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxsuxazz> bitch
<maryen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Jucato> !ops
<Acidic32> linuxsuxazz: just /part please
<maryen> hehe i beat you jucato
<Jucato> lol
<linuxsuxazz> !ops
<maryen> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<maryen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<linuxsuxazz> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<linuxsuxazz> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<linuxsuxazz> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxsuxazz> !fork bomb
<maryen> gparted is better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork bomb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse > linuxsuxazz
<maryen> or qtparted
<Acidic32> linuxsuxazz: i am married, i have 2 kids, i live in a 5 bedroom house, i got a 5 acre field, and a Mitsubushi L200 Warrior pickup truck
<linuxsuxazz> !botabues > JUcato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acidic32> linuxsuxazz: more than you? :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=Chris@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Riddell
* linuxsuxazz was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<Jucato> yay thanks Riddell!!
<Whiz2> I think someone is a bit cranky
<Acidic32> thanks riddell
<cpk2> can kaffeine play .bin?
<matthe> hi all
<maryen> guh my battery is just about to run out
<Jucato> he's been trolling in #kde too
<maryen> has he?
<maryen> cool
<Acidic32> im trying to get in to programming KDE Programs
<mabreaux> Quick question: Can anyone recommend a book on Kubuntu?
<Whiz2> he got the boot
<Acidic32> dont know where to start tho
<Jucato> I would have given him more than a boot :P
<maryen> mabreux, theres the official ubuntu book
<maryen> but thats about ubuntu
<mabreaux> is there anything on Kubuntu?
<Whiz2> ok now I have 2 disks that won't work, and a linux installation that won't boot because of it
<Jucato> not really. no book on Kubuntu... suxxorz... :(
<maryen> well there are wikis
<maryen> what do you wanna know though
<mabreaux> bummer
<noiesmo> mabreaux, kubuntu is pretty much just kde not gnome maybe a book on kde
<Jucato> well...
<Whiz2> I'm getting aweefully frustrated
<maryen> everyone here is helpful, with the exception of that last guy
<unix_infidel> any freenode ops in here?
<mabreaux> working on wireless pcmcia card (boardcom)
<Whiz2> you mean the guy that got kicked?
<maryen> ya
<Riddell> unix_infidel: /stats p
<maryen> broadcom card is easy to handle
<Whiz2> well I kinda need more help lol
<unix_infidel> Riddell: i hate to say this in here, but we've got a problem in ##dinwos.
<unix_infidel> erm, ##windows.
<Riddell> maryen: official ubuntu book covers kubuntu
<Jucato> dinwos? hehehe
<unix_infidel> Riddell: ahh, taken care of :)
<maryen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<maryen> it does?
<unix_infidel> Riddell: thanks anyway :)
<Jucato> unix_infidel: who was it? linuxsuxazz?
<maryen> there is a guide for your wireless card mabreaux
<cpk2> maryen: kubuntu IS ubuntu
<unix_infidel> Jucato: some tor user.
<Jucato> ah
<maryen> kubuntu is ubuntu with less love
<mabreaux> is does....  Just how different is ubuntu for kubuntu, I know one is gnome and the other is kde but what else?
<Jucato> someone got kicked here too
<noiesmo> mabreaux, thats it
<Jucato> maryen: not really. Riddell gives Kubuntu lots and lots of love :)
<cpk2> mabreaux: thats all
<Riddell> mabreaux: that's the only difference
<Whiz2> supposedly formatted /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdc1 as ext then changed fstab to reflect that, but now on reboot, I get errors that say the filesystems on those 2 disks are bad, or there's an issue with the superblocks, and it won't boot, but left me at a shell promompt
<mabreaux> where is the guild on wireless?
<Jucato> mabreaux: nothing more :)
<maryen> its practically the same just different DEs
* cpk2 wishes the azureus repo got love
<Jucato> guild?
<Whiz2> ext3
<maryen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper here mabreaux
<mabreaux> DEs?
<maryen> desktop environments
<mabreaux> thank you for the links...
<Whiz2> can someon help me fix this problem?
<noiesmo> mabreaux, depends on which network app have a look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<maryen> hes got a broadcom card
<noiesmo> maryen, k
<Whiz2> Umm... help... please?
<maryen> jucato: i really would like to see some of the polish ubuntu has in kubuntu
<maryen> what problem whiz2
<Whiz2> supposedly formatted /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdc1 as ext then changed fstab to reflect that, but now on reboot, I get errors that say the filesystems on those 2 disks are bad, or there's an issue with the superblocks, and it won't boot, but left me at a shell promompt
<Whiz2> ext3
<Jucato> maryen: could you qualify "polish"?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Jucato hides from gnomefreak
<magical_trevsky> hi. I updated my system last night, and now amarok can't play flac files.. any ideas how to fix this?
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com *!*@148.Red-83-35-113.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
<magical_trevsky> it says there is no audio channel to play
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Whiz2> maryen: I've been having problems formatting these drives for HOURS
<gnomefreak> just cleaning bans ;)
* Jucato checks his IP isn't one of those banned by gnomefreak
<maryen> jucato: basically the same level of completeness as SuSE, but without the huge amount of bloat
<Jucato> ah "removes"
<maryen> hmm
<Jucato> maryen: we need more developers. care to help? :)
<maryen> once i learn to program i would love to
<Whiz2> maryen: and now I had them (supposedly) formatted as ext3, but I'm getting superblock errors, and linux refuses to boot now
<Jucato> maryen: there are more ways to contribute than just programming, though :)
<maryen> i've never had problems with formatting on linux whiz2 so i couldn't help you
<maryen> jucato: beta tester?
<Jucato> maryen: let me find a link/page
<mabreaux> does any know of a voice dictation program for linux?
<Whiz2> ok nevermind... gonna simply start fresh with a new installation of Linux, and start all over... maybe that way I can get them to work right...
<maryen> i dont think so mabreaux
<mabreaux> bummer
<maryen> theres programs that read the stuff for you, but no oral commands as far as I know
<maryen> i could be wrong though
<mabreaux> I know IBM was working a via voice for linux but I do not think anything came of it
<gnomefreak> maryen: testing but it involves more of filing bugs, you can triage bugs, helping in IRC helping in forums helping with wikis editing,building and a bunch more ways
<Jucato> maryen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<gnomefreak> maryen: we also concider teling Jucato off as helping ;) j/k
<maryen> lol
<Jucato> heh
<magical_trevsky> nvm my problem, downgrading libxine fixed it :)
<maryen> ok i g2g to bed
<maryen> nite guys
<gnomefreak> nite
<cpk2> guys is there a way to get kaffeine to play .bin? (mplayer can do it but i prefer to stick to just one movie player)
<Jucato> cpk2: I'm not sure it can :(
* gnomefreak never tried
<cpk2> well boo
<gnomefreak> post a .bin you want to play in kaffine and ill download it and try it but im thinking chances are slim
<gnomefreak> plus its just after 4am here :(
* gnomefreak goes bug hunting if i find the right launcher :(
<Jucato> heh you're an early bird gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> normally 5am not this early
<cpk2> gnomefreak: its a bin leftover from windows, so cant really post it
<gnomefreak> and i have to go out early today. stopping by my shop and throwing tires on car
<cpk2> being 700mB and all
<gnomefreak> cpk2: i doubt youll be playing it
<gnomefreak> mplayer has most codecs installed so it shouldnt have much issues
<cpk2> gnomefreak: mplayer does it out of the box, just wanted kaffeine to do it out of simplicity for myself
<gnomefreak> mpby default plays just about everything out of box others you have to install and configure it too if there is a config option
<mabreaux> goodnight all
<Jucato> heh there's an .mkv file that won't play in anything except mplayer...
<cpk2> Jucato: really? i just tested a .mkv on kaffeine and it worked i think
<cpk2> that or I am tired and confused
<Jucato> I guess it depends on what was used to make the .mkv file. .mkv is just a container/wrapper
<noiesmo> Jucato, sorry dude vlc will play mkv or mastroka
<Jucato> er yeah VLC played it too, but it was distorted
<noiesmo> anyhow that doesnt help cpk2 get bin playing on kaffeine
<cpk2> i guess I should just be thankful it works on mplayer
<cpk2> kinda strange mplayer can do it and kaffeine cant though
* Whiz2 is trying more things out of desperation
<charlie5> hello ... does anyone use a netcomm modem for broadband ?
<charlie5> a CHAP authorisation fail ... would that mean a bad username/password combo ?
<cpk2> does ls show links?
<Jucato> cpk2: you mean symlink?
<cpk2> ummm yes? I am trying to figure out where a file links to
<Jucato> yes it will show. use "ls -l"
<cpk2> hrmm i guess that file was linked then =P
<cpk2> wasnt*
<cpk2> azureus is driving me up a wall
<Jucato> you installed Sun Java?
<cpk2> yes
<cpk2> you want to hear the whole story?
<Jucato> hm.. ok
<cpk2> "azplugins" cant update because I dont have permission in ~/.azureus/plugins/azplugins/azplugins_2.1.1.jar
<cpk2> also the gui dies if i try to view the files in a torrent from within azureus
<cpk2> azureus doesnt die
<Jucato> hm.. are you supposed to be able to update those plugins in the first place?
<cpk2> just the gui is unusable
<cpk2> its an autoupdate thing so i would think yes?
<Jucato> well, you're not able to use Firefox's autoupdate right? so maybe the same thing in azureus?
<cpk2> oh, i havent tried using firefox heh
<Jucato> heh
<cpk2> i dont get why I dont have permision in home though
<cpk2> i guess maybe someone who uses azureus will come in and see me griping about it one day
<cpk2> or maybe the repo will be updated
<Jucato> hopefully :)
<cpk2> azureus is at 2.5 and the repo at 2.3 =(
<noiesmo> cpk2, have you tried bittornado-gui i find it quite good
<Jucato> or ktorrent
<cpk2> <--- stuck in his ways
<noiesmo> never liked ktorrent
<noiesmo> you can say that again
<noiesmo> haha
<cpk2> same reason why i have kubuntu not gnome
<cpk2> I use kde and dont want change =P
<noiesmo> cpk2, I use kde wouldn't change at this stage but if I need an app and its gnome/gtk based so what install it use it
<damiano> hello
<damiano> is there anybody?
<cpk2> nope
<Jucato> no one here but us ghosts
<damiano> :)
<damiano> kubuntu has a bug
<Jucato> it has lots :P
<damiano> i have installed any package to run apache php and mysql
<damiano> apache2 apache2-common apache2-utils libapache2-mod-auth-mysql libapache2-mod-auth-pam libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql libapache2-mod-auth-plain libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-security libapache2-mod-fastcgi php5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mysql php5-mysqli php5-odbc php5-pgsql php5-xmlrpc php5-sqlite php5-mcrypt php5-ps php5-gd php4-domxml mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 mysql-admin mysql-admin-common
<damiano> but php is not installed!! Why?
<damiano> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<damiano> php not found, why?
<Jucato> because php5 is already installed?
<Jucato> !php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.2 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<damiano> no
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$ whereis php
<damiano> php:
<damiano> damiano@damiano:~$
<noiesmo> damiano, check /etc/php5
<noiesmo> damiano, also check in apache conf if mysql.so is not commented out
<damiano> ops yes exist
<damiano> where is apache config?
<noiesmo> damiano, /etc/apache2/
<rampage>  where can i find new fronts ???
<damiano> ops
<damiano> # This is here for backwards compatability reasons and to support
<damiano> #  installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than
<damiano> #  through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism.
<damiano> #
<damiano> #LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_placeholder.so
<Jucato> damiano: please don't flood
<damiano> this is my httpd.conf
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<damiano> sorry
<Jucato> use that instead ^^^^
<noiesmo> damiano, apache2 is a little diff to apache 1.3
<rampage> where can i find new fronts ???
<noiesmo> damiano, check the files in sites-enabled and sites-available folders in the /etc/apache2 folder and RTFM
<rampage>   where can i find new fronts ???
<damiano> i have apache2.conf
<damiano> is this?
<noiesmo> damiano, check the files in sites-enabled and sites-available folders in the /etc/apache2 folder you should have default
<noiesmo> damiano, /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<damiano> ok
<noiesmo> damiano, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<noiesmo> rampage, have you got sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<wildchild> How do I check how much space do I have on HD
<noiesmo> wildchild, df -h
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25793/ (avalaible)
<noiesmo> damiano, so at mo the /var/www folder is your website space
<rampage>  yea
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25794/ (enable)
<damiano> yes i have undestand but php module is not load
<Acidic32> -how do i get X Libarys and headers?
<damiano> apache is running
<damiano> but php no!
<flaccid> i just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop and now both gdm and kdm run on startup
<damiano> why?
<Jucato> hm.. that's not possible afaik?
<flaccid> what file chooses the login manager?
<Jucato> hm.. let me search my memory....
<noiesmo> somewhere in your apache2.conf (or in your conf.d/php.ini) file find ;extension=php_mysql.so so this become extension=php_mysql.so
<noiesmo> damiano, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<charlie5> anyone know how to setup ip filters to allow d/l via ktorrent ?
<Jucato> some x* file...
<damiano> ?
<flaccid> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<flaccid> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<flaccid> !loginmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loginmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm
<gijs> damiano, is php5.conf and php5.load present in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and /etc/apache2/mods-available dirs?
<noiesmo> charlie5, install firestarter its great for that nice gui
<flaccid> anyone know where to start
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25793/ (avalaible)
<Jucato> rawr I know I've seen it before...
<damiano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25794/ (enable)
<damiano> ops
<damiano> one moment
<charlie5> noiesmo: i think my modem (netcomm) has an inbuilt firewall i have to use ?
<damiano> damiano@damiano:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled$ dir
<damiano> cgi.load  fastcgi.conf  fastcgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<damiano> damiano@damiano:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled$
<damiano> in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<damiano> is present php5.conf
<damiano> php5.load
<damiano> php5.conf
<damiano> right^
<damiano> LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<Acidic32> -how do i get X Libarys and headers?
<damiano> in php5.load
<damiano> so why php is not runnnnnnn!!!!?!?
<noiesmo> charlie5, normally point web browser at 10.0.0.1 or maybe 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.50 check manual for moden should have web iface
<Jucato> Acidic32: xorg-dev ?
<charlie5> noiesmo: thanks, i have found the modem config page ... but i don;t understand the settings, or what to add to allow ktorrent traffic (upload is ok ... d/l is blocked)
<Acidic32> i installed that
<Jucato> xserver-xorg-dev?
<damiano> noiesmo are you here?
<damiano> i restart
<Acidic32> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<noiesmo> charlie5, normally torrent is port 6881-6889 so you would need to forward those ports to the machine running ktorrent
<noiesmo> charlie5, then on machine running ktorrent open firewall ports also
<charlie5> noiesmo: ok, thank you very much ... i will see if i can set that up in the modem firewall config
<buzzy-> do you know gnormalize? is it good?
<godfather> guys g'day
<godfather> i'd like to know
<godfather> if kubuntu is stable and strong like ubuntu
<godfather> someone tells me that it isn't so
<godfather> for example
<tejinder> how do i remove openoffice?
<godfather> adept doesn't work well like synaptic
<Jucato> godfather: Adept doesn't work like Synaptic because it is not Synaptic :)
<godfather> and it has got a reduced number of packages
<roconnor> why are linux-kernel-headers only available for  2.6.11.2?
<Jucato> but if you mean the basic functions, they're practically the same
<main2> how do i disable localisation in my console?
<godfather> yeah of course
<godfather> :)
<Jucato> of course you can still use Synaptic in Kubuntu. nothing wrong with that
<godfather> i mean it doesn't work with the same performance ...security stability and so on
<Jucato> security? just the same afaik. stability, Synaptic "might" be more stable. but it really has nothing to do with whether Kubuntu is stable or not. it's just one app
<Whiz2> anyone know the syntax in fstab for automounting ext3 patitions with umask=000? I have an issue where they won't automount
<godfather> i don't want a hybrid machince...you know ubuntu with kde
<Whiz2> I managed get them formatted correctly now tho
<Jucato> godfather: you won't have to install ubuntu to have Synaptic in Kubuntu
<Jucato> you will only install the needed libs. that's all.
<cojy> hi everyone
<ninHer> hi all
<cojy> I need a little help....anybody?? :(
<NthDegree> what's up cojy?
<NthDegree> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<NthDegree> oops wrong info
<cojy> hi
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NthDegree> so what's the problem?
<NthDegree> that's the one Jucato :)
<Jucato> :P
<cojy> I am a begginer in linux system...I've installed ubuntu, and
<godfather> i want use kde that's the truth
<godfather> i tried to install kde on ubuntu
<cojy> I want to install a printer driver
<godfather> but t is a caos
<buzzy-> people i have downloaded a tar that has to be installaed: i type sudo ./install but it says : "make command not found"
<buzzy-> bobesponja,
<cojy> I've down the driver that is an archive tz..
<godfather> i want install kubuntu
<main2> how do i disable localisation in my console?, i want my english console back :(
<Jucato> godfather: it will definitely be chaotic since you're having both Kubuntu and Ubuntu on one system
<NthDegree> cojy, uh what printer?
<cojy> and I don't know what to do further
<cojy> lexmark
<cojy> I entered the terminal
<godfather> having the same power and stabilit that i had on ubuntu
<main2> cojy: congratulations :-))
<cojy> but when it asks for a pass I can't write nothing
<NthDegree> have you tried the normal method of installing printers?
<NthDegree> OMG lol
<NthDegree> cojy, listen to me:
<cojy> ?? what that? :)
<cojy> kl
<cojy> ok
<NthDegree> cojy: you will not see what you type, it does type
<NthDegree> not even *s will appear
<kamikaze> ei
<cojy> aham...so I have to type my pass and press enter
<cojy> right?
<NthDegree> yep that's what ya gotta do :)
<charlie5> hi again ... what 'Port Map' setting should i use for ktorrent port forwarding ?
<tejinder> which one is preffered interface to APT? apt-get or aptitude?
<cojy> and after this?
<cojy> I read somethig that I have to write make
<NthDegree> cojy, uh you're compiling printer drivers?
<cojy> when I'm in the drivers directory
<Whiz2> no one will answer my question?
<cojy> I think so
<NthDegree> cojy:  what exact model of printer is it?
<cojy> I don't know how to work with the terminal....I have the bas, but...
<cojy> lexmark x5250
<cojy> i downloaded the driver from the official site
<cojy> it has the extension .tar.gz
<NthDegree> right ok
<cojy> I've extracted the archive...
<cojy> next?
<NthDegree> i'll walk you through it
<cojy> thanks...I'm all eyes
<NthDegree> next you want sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NthDegree> that will download what you need to make the drivers
<buzzy-> peope: what is the best audio conversion tool?
<cojy> where can I donload it?
<cojy> download*
<NthDegree> i just told you how to download it lol
<Whiz2> Help! I need to know the syntax in /etc/fstab for mounting /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdc1 as etx3 filesystems with read/write/execute file permissions for EVERYONE
<NthDegree> cojy, type sudo apt-get build-essential
<NthDegree> then hit enter
<Jucato> cojy: "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<Jucato> (without the quotes)
<cojy> ok...wait a sec :)
<Whiz2> cojy type that into terminal
<charlie5> mmm, ktorrent has a plugin which does the port forwarding for you ... nice :)
* NthDegree takes his shotgun out to shoot lexmark for making life so hard
<Whiz2> no help for the fstab illiterate?
<tejinder> which one is better? apt-get or aptitude?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* main2 was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b main2!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<cojy> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<cojy> what's that??
<Jucato> imho aptitude. but apt-cache is better
<Jucato> cojy: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" sorry
<Acidic32> err sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> my fault... sorry
<Acidic32> ooo
<Acidic32> to slow
<cojy> ah..:) ok no problem ;)
<NthDegree> 1 sec
<Whiz2> Why am I being ignored?
<NthDegree> cojy did you get the drivers from here:  http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668526_0_en,00.html
<cojy> ok...it is installing...
<Jucato> Whiz2: maybe because no one knows the answer to your question?
<cojy> let me see
<Jucato> flaccid: have you found it?
<flaccid> nope i just did reconfigure kdm
<NthDegree> cojy: because those drivers are for developemnt and aren't really proper drivers
<flaccid> but like my hard disk crashed again
<flaccid> need a new one in my notebook
<flaccid> lost profile data again
<tejinder> how do i remove open office?
<cojy> yes...that's the page I down the drivers from
<Whiz2> nevermind. I'll get help from someone who knows the ins and outs of Linux.
<NthDegree> tejinder: try this, sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-common
<cojy> next?
<NthDegree>  ./configure the archive
<cojy> but will I be able to use my printer?
<NthDegree> then make clean && make#
<buzzy-> peope: what is the best audio conversion tool?
<cojy> k+
<cojy> k..wait a sec
<NthDegree> cojy, if you got the drivers from there, probably not.....
<gijs> depends on what you are trying to convert to what
<cojy> damn....however I can try...it has opened the terminal
<NthDegree> well if it works you can post the solution in the forum for all to see :)
* NthDegree personally hates lexmark and only uses HP stuff because HP support Linux somewhat
<cojy> ok...after the terminat finished to set up...what do I do next?
<Ash-Fox> http://kwine.sf.net <= cool.
<rahmetli> trying to update via adept updater,it downloads the packages but stops at 2%,it is trying toupdate sun-java5-bin.
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, click show details
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox i did it,there is a text for licence and an "ok" button
<NthDegree> cojy, you want ./configure then make
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox but i cant press the button
<cojy> ok...
<NthDegree> type that in the terminal
<Jucato> rahmetli: use your cursor keys instead of the mouse
<NthDegree> once the drivers are made by typing make do a make install
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, click it, then try using the cursor keys and hit enter to make your choice.
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox no it doesnt work :(
<cojy> after make?
<NthDegree> make install
<cojy> ok
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, I've had that problem once, I found killing one of the last apps running under root under 'ps aux' was enough to get it to install without accepting.
<buzzy-> friends: what is the best audio conversion tool?
<cojy> doesn't work :(
<cojy> it gives me hundreds of errors
<buzzy-> friends: what is the best audio conversion tool?
<cojy> however thank you NthDegree
<cojy> and one more thing...
<cojy> haw can I access my ntfs hdd from the root of ubuntu?
<Jucato> !ntf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox now should i kill the process?sorry but i couldnt understand.
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cojy> I mean from filesystem ("/")
<NthDegree> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cojy> the partitions are allready mounted
<charlie5> ktorrent will d/l ok now, but i only get dialup d/l speeds ... do i need to change a speed setting somewhere ?
<NthDegree> then you can access them
<cojy> but if I want to browse something with a program (like amaroK) ?
<NthDegree> OMG
<cojy> it only shows me /
<cojy> what?
<NthDegree> type the location where it was mounted
<NthDegree> just navigate to where you mounted it
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox you mean this procces? "whiptail --backtitle Ubuntu Configuration --title Configuring sun-java5-bin --output-fd 11 --msgbox Operating Syst"
<cojy> I can't...it shows me only the folders from "/"
<cojy> like bin, boot....
<NthDegree> OMG
<NthDegree> where did you mount it?
<NthDegree> what folder did you mount it on?
<bele> Hi! Can I ask your experiences in using BERYL with kubuntu (or should I ask #ubuntu-effects instead?)) Is it stable?
<cojy> I don't know....after I've installed ubuntu were allready mounted
<cojy> I can access them from my computer
<gijs> if you type "mount" in the console it shows all mounted locations
<NthDegree> ok then click on mnt
<Jucato>  /media
<cojy> ok...1 sec
<NthDegree> ok then /media lol
<Jucato> he could probably see it in Storage Media (media:/) ?
<cojy> you're right...there are in media
<rampage>  WHERE CAN I FIND x64 WINE
<cojy> :)
<cojy> thank you all!!!
<rampage> I HAVE 64 BITS AMD
<NthDegree> rampage: don't be stupid
<rampage>  ???
<NthDegree> rampage: there's not any 64bit windows apps yet
<cojy> btw...there is any guide for the terminat?
<NthDegree> cojy, there's the time tested guide
<rampage> i have 64 bits amd
<NthDegree> cojy: if you don't know what a command does like chown for instance type man chown
<rampage>  would i 386 would run
<NthDegree> rampage: listen to me
<Jucato> cojy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rampage>  carry on
<NthDegree> rampage: you cant run WINDOWS apps on 64 bit WINE
<rampage> but their is no 64 bit wine
<NthDegree> rampage: because there aren't any 64 bit windows apps to run
<NthDegree> rampage: because there's no proper 64 bit windows
<rampage>  all i386 wine pacakages
<Hurgin> can anyone tell me how to rename volume labels in edgy?, nothing seems to work
<cojy> wow :o I didn't knew that...thaks again :)
<rampage>  but i368 doesnt install on my machine
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox i understand,i did it and solved the problem,i killed the whiptail proccess,and it started to install.Thank youuu.
<urosb> hello
<NthDegree> rampage: yes it does :) try man dpkg for the right switches to allow an i386 package to install
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, ack sorry, I was on the phone
<urosb> i need some help with sound drivers
<NthDegree> you can do it, just not straight forward :)
<rampage>  ok trying
<NthDegree> rampage: trust me it can be done, just like VMWare can install on a 64bit machine even though VMWare is i386
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox again a yes no screen,i cant press
<NthDegree> there's --force=architecture which overrides the architecture lool
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, you'll want to kill that too then :/
<cojy> can I change my os boot sequence?
<NthDegree> cojy, what do you mean?
<NthDegree> cojy, on the GRUB menu, change what is booted by default?
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox will it accept is as "ok" ?
<cojy> at the system start, by default starts ubuntu...
<cojy> a..ok
<cojy> how? :)
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, in my expirence it should take any kill as a "yes" or "i accept", "ok" etc.
<cojy> I don't have such command
<NthDegree> cojy, try this:  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NthDegree> edit that file
<cojy> ok
<NthDegree> change the "default" line from 0 to 1 or w/e
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox thanks agin, i try, cos i dont have anyother choice like pressing. :)
<NthDegree> then it can boot Windows by default if that is what you want :|
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, it's a shame I can't figure out how to replicate that bug.
<cojy> yes..is that what I want
<cojy> ok...I'll try
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox uninstall sun-java-bin
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox then reinstall
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox :)
<Jucato> just kill Adept and install/update sun java from Konsole
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, yeah, I don't have that problem when I retried.
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox i have did the same update 5 times before asking here,the problem replicated
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox now i love dpkg --configure -a
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, the problem is, you can replicate it, but I can't. If I can't replicate it, how will I file a accurate bug report on how to replicate it? :)
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox how can i report it?
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, main bug reports for adept should be done using KDE's bugzilla
<Ash-Fox> http://bugs.kde.org/
<Jucato> I think it has already been filed. something about Adept and ncurses
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, yet I get the problem only some of the time?
<Ash-Fox> Seems something a bit more than ncurses.
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: this has been confirmed by many many people (Sun Java and VMWare)
<Jucato> i'm not sure if it's ncurses exactly, though
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox i have killed the second "yes no screen" and it continued.NOw system is up to date
<kamikaze_j> for mp, avi, dix packet?
<Ash-Fox> rahmetli, alrighty :)
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rahmetli> Ash-Fox thanx again :)
<nomadsoul> is there something that can explain me how the ubuntu init system works?
<octan> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nomadsoul> cool
<patrick_> Does anybody know a forum or FAQ on Ubuntu in combination with the new Dell XPS M1710 laptop?
<octan> patrick_, whats the problem?
<patrick_> The build in subwoofer is not working and Nvidia card is not willing to work, I have googled and googled and tried like 5/6 times but system crashes on startup when Nvidia card is installed and xorg config nv renamed to nvidia...
<Torched> 5/6?
<Torched> that's not even a whole time
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> 5 to 6 times...
<Torched> ohh
<patrick_> ;)
<octan> patrick_, did you install the nvidia driver ?
<patrick_> I did, apt-get the nvidia drivers...
<octan> the modules too?
<octan> restricted
<patrick_> Well, let me search for that document I used...
<patrick_> It shows all I did.
<patrick_> One moment please.
<octan> if you didnt use this,, use it
<octan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomadsoul> octan: is there a directory where i can found the configuration files for the init scripts?
<patrick_> You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6". <-- This might be the problem...
<patrick_> It is a mobile... Uhm, what was the name again :/
<octan> nomadsoul yes, usaly /etc :P
<patrick_> One sec..
<nomadsoul> octan: tnx
<octan> nomadsoul, or look in the init script where it looks for the config files
<marinos> helo all
<patrick_> Nvidia GeForce 7900 Go is the name...
<patrick_> Hi Marinos
<patrick_> :D
<patrick_> Octan, could that be the prob? It is a 'go'
<octan> is your card in this list ?
<octan> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<patrick_> GeForce Go 7900 GTX   0x0299 must be it...
<patrick_> Yes it is in the list.
<octan> alright
<octan> thats good
<kamikaze_j> alguien habla espaol?
<patrick_> So, it should work... I am doing something wrong here.
<patrick_> habla some English?
<patrick_> :D
<kamikaze_j> :D
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<patrick_> :D
<kamikaze_j> i'm looking for a good source list in spanish
<patrick_> Good, man... Linux for human beings, even habla Espanol... I love it.
<patrick_> :D
<kamikaze_j> haha
<kamikaze_j> in kubuntu-es... bad...
<kamikaze_j> xD
<octan> patrick_, follow this guide
<octan> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<patrick_> Okay, thanks a lot!
<octan> or http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<octan> :)
<buzzy> people i have installed soundconverter but it does not start!!! why? (i m on kubuntu and it's based on gnome: is this the problem?)
<patrick_> Octan, you are the man! I just started with the Nvidia logo... :) Wheey!
<MenZa> :D
<octan> :)
<octan> great :)
<patrick_> Thanks a lot man!
<octan> np
<patrick_> I was getting worried about this problem... But that is fixed now.
<octan> :)
<patrick_> Only one thing remains :(
<octan> you subwoofer ?
<patrick_> The build in subwoofer yeah
<patrick_> I googled it but no luck on it.
<octan> is that using a nvidia sound card ?
<patrick_> No, erhm...
<patrick_> Let me see.
<octan> hmm you got a builtin subwoofer in you pc ?
<patrick_> Yes :D
<octan> litteart inside the pc ?
<octan> ohmy
<patrick_> I have that new Dell XPS M1710 gaming laptop ;)
* octan wounders how long that hd will work :P
<octan> you'll be gettiing a shaken hard driver after a while :P
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> I have a problem, I cant find the correct info on the Dell's homepage, I will get my manual to search for the correct hardware.
<patrick_> One sec please...
<kamikaze_j> xgl in kubuntu?
<octan> yes
<octan>  #ubuntu-xgl
<kamikaze_j> ok tanks
<kutan> Woah there's actually an op here.
<kutan> Never seen that before
<kutan> Anyway
<kutan> Can someone help me with an error I get while trying to install an application?
<NthDegree> Hobbsee is an OP in here afaik
<NthDegree> sure :)
<patrick_> Hmm, nice manual... It has NO detail on what soundcard it uses... :/
<patrick_> I'll google it.
<octan> check this out
<octan> http://iaindb.customer.netspace.net.au/linux-9100-audio.html
<kutan> When I run the configure file, I get this error, "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<NthDegree> patrick_: blooming hell
<NthDegree> patrick_: sudo lspci
<kutan> That's happened to me a bunch of times but I still have no idea how to fix it
<NthDegree> kutan: install the X development libraries
<Jucato> kutan: try installing xorg-dev?
<patrick_> blooming hell? :|
<patrick_> Hell that sounds bad!
<Hobbsee> NthDegree: indeed.  what's up?
<NthDegree> patrick_: try lspci -v for your sound card lool patrick_
<NthDegree> nothing much :)
<NthDegree> someon thought there was no OPers in here
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NthDegree> hehehe
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by Hobbsee
<octan> patrick_, lspci -v |grep Multimedia
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> show off :P
<Hobbsee> gone.
* Jucato hides from Hobbsee
* NthDegree wishes he could do that :)
<Jucato> *** Hobbsee takes channel operator privileges from Riddell. <--- lol
<NthDegree> @lart Hobbsee 28
<NthDegree> @pity Hobbsee 28
<NthDegree> oops no ubugtu jokes in here I guess :p
<patrick_> Hmm... I do not see any soundcard in the list that apeared after that command.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :P
<Jucato> yep no Ubugtu commands :)
<NthDegree> patrick_: look for Sound Controller
<NthDegree> patrick_: or Multimedia
<octan> patrick_, look for something like this
<octan> root@Nuxil:/etc# lspci -v |grep Multimedia
<octan> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<octan> me all nvidia :)
<patrick_> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
* NthDegree all ATI and AMD except his graphics card which funny enough ISNT ATI BUT NVIDIA
<octan> yea
<patrick_> :/ Is that it?
<octan> yes
<NthDegree> yes I believe so
<patrick_> So it should work I guess...
<octan> a inter 82801G chip
<NthDegree> intel*
<octan> bleh i like to type it wrong
<octan> :P
* NthDegree installs an evil trojan on Hobbsee's PC to spy on her :p
<octan> he a girl?
<octan> hack into her webcam.. :P
<kamikaze_j> :D
<NthDegree> sometimes I just wish................ lol
<kamikaze_j> ................
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> dream on
<Jucato> Hobbsee's definitely a she
* Hobbsee is female, yes
<patrick_> Okay, so I must search for linux installation files on this Intel soundcard... Google, here I come.
<Jucato> a very very VERY scary "she"
<patrick_> Or... Other tips?
<NthDegree> I all of a sudden took interest when I worked out that fact Jucato :p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ph34r Hobbsee's whip!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> aw.. she left.. :(
<octan> patrick_, the last link i gave you?
<octan> its the same chip
<octan> http://iaindb.customer.netspace.net.au/linux-9100-audio.html
<sF|Xemanth> whats the roadmap for edgy ?
<sF|Xemanth> wheres*
<MenZa> !roadmap
<patrick_> Oh...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<NthDegree> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<NthDegree> oops :$
<MenZa> :d
<MenZa> :D*
<Jucato> MenZa: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kutan> okay the X problem is fixed
<kutan> I have a new one now
<sF|Xemanth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule <- this is ough
<MenZa> Jucato: :o
<sF|Xemanth> enough*
<kutan> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<kutan> I don't know what package to install
<Ash-Fox> NO, Not a kernel freeze
<sF|Xemanth> i hope they don't put to final edgy 2.6.18 that would be a catastroph
<Ash-Fox> Edgy is going to make me really happy.
<Ash-Fox> I wonder if I should upgrade or reinstall though.
<sF|Xemanth> edgy not doing me atm happy
<sF|Xemanth> :|
<Ash-Fox> Oh?
<kutan> Anyone?
<sF|Xemanth> kernel and string freeze was yesterday, what does that exactly mean
<sF|Xemanth> Ash-Fox: ndiswrapper is screwing with me :| and i can't get fglrx working properly
<patrick_> Ahyeah... look at these GL screensavers! lol
<flake> didn't work, auto eth1 disconnected me
<flake> on boot
<patrick_> ...See you all again soon, thanks for the help so far. Octan, special thanks to you! Laterrr...
<Ash-Fox> sF|Xemanth, blah :/ (thankfully I don't need either of those)
<octan> cya
<octan> http://album.sautret.org/800_divers/500_Linux%20Girls/lls25_Gd.jpg.29.html
<octan> :D
<Arlington> is it possible to disable the diskscan that is performed during startup?
<Dr_willis> you can use the tune2fs tool to set the ## or mounts triggeed it to very high.
<Dr_willis> or perhaps disable totally.
<Dr_willis> I normally set it Higher, and to a different # for my differnt drives.
<Dr_willis> that way not all get scanned at once on the 30th reboot
<Arlington> some of my windows drives have errors that the discscaner dosn't check but states att every boot and it takes alot of time during the boot.
<Arlington> what is tune2fs?
<Arlington> Dr_willis: please explain!
<Dr_willis> tune2fs  -  adjust  tunable  filesystem  parameters  on
<Dr_willis>        ext2/ext3 filesystems
<Dr_willis> its a command. :)
<Dr_willis> windows drives shouldent be getting checked at all
<chetan> hi.. i need to install a version of kubuntu for doing development work on apache modules.. can someone please suggest a version? (i'd prefer having kde 3.5.4)
<chetan> are the beta's stable?
<Dr_willis> check your fstab entry for them
<marinos> join #sun
<Arlington> how do i check my fstab entry?
<Dr_willis> 3.5.4 is in testing. with the right repos. right now 3.5.2 is the current. , not bothered with the3.5.4  on this machine - they seemed to work. but  i dident mess with them here.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> look at /etc/fstab file
<Dr_willis> mine (for ntfs) -->  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<rampage>  how to run i386 package on x64 machine i have havin an error
<rampage>  plz help
<rampage>  bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<rampage>  command = dpkg --force-architecture<op.deb>
<Arlington> rampage:  there is a guide on the net dunno where exactly. it would be easier to download the 386 version of kubuntu though. no need to use x64 version when there is virtually no software for it...
<rampage>  i downloaded opera i386
<rampage>  but cant install it
<rampage>  havin syntax error
<rampage>  plz read above to see error
<octan> rampage, opera? it suxz. get firefox 2 beta instead :)
<rampage>  still i want to learn to install i386 package
<Arlington> search the kubuntu forums!
<Arlington> !kubuntuforums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntuforums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> You want to run 32bit programs/packages on a 64bit ubuntu install?
<rampage>  yea
<rampage>  i386 opera on x64 machine and os ^_^
<wildchild> !IDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IDE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ya got to do some chrooting for that to work
<Dr_willis> or jailing.. i forget :P
<octan> dchroot :P
<Dr_willis> I always just run 32bit disrtos
<octan> yaya
<octan> netsplit
<davelondon> hi all, as anyone got the openberg ebook extension to work in firefox
<octan> rampage,
<octan> you say your on a 64 bit system ? right?
<octan> rampage, ?
<davelondon> hi all, as anyone got the openberg ebook extension to work in firefox
<octan> rampage, ?
<octan> rampage, 64 bit you have?
<rampage> yea
<octan> rampage, if your on a 64 bit system all you need to do is install this stuff
<octan> and you dont have to jail to 32 bit system
<octan> ia32-libs
<rampage>  @octan i have 64 machine
<octan> linux32
<rampage>  i have to download and install it
<rampage>  thses 2 ia32-libs and linux32
<rampage>  ??
<octan> alright
<octan> i have moe
<octan> and i tryed the opera i386 file
<octan> and it works here
<rampage> how
<rampage> tell me
<octan> try install this stuff
<bobesponja> hey
<octan> libc6-i386
<rampage> ...
<rampage> ok
<rampage> i am on it
<octan> lib32z1
<octan> lib32stdc++6
<octan> lib32objc1
<rampage> i am on it
<octan> (lib32gfortan) maybe,, i got it installed
<octan> **lib32gfortan0
<octan> lib32gcj6
<octan> lib32gcc1
<octan> lib32g2c0
<|mikael|> test
<octan> lib32-libs-sdl
<octan> i got some few more .. but thats like java and other stuff
<davelondon> ok anyone know a good ebook reader
<abattoir> davelondon: what sort of ebooks? pdf? chm?
<octan> ia32-libs-gtk
<rampage> cannot find  lib32-libs-sdl @ octan
<octan> oh
<davelondon> abattoir, I get a bit confused with the ebook stuff, I have openberg for firefox, but if its pdf or text you can use konquror or a text editor-what's the ebook reader do?
<rampage> **lib32gfortan0 and these to @octan
<abattoir> davelondon: now you are confusing me ;)
<octan> lib32gfortan0
<octan> and ia32-libs-sdl
<rampage> nope i cant find them
<abattoir> davelondon: if you are looking for a multi-format reader, i'm not aware of one(there will be okular for KDE4, but nothing i know of for KDE3)
<rampage> @octan
<octan> hmm
<octan> your missing a repo?
<octan> hmm
<octan> pt-cache show ia32-libs-sdl
<rampage> i cant find ia32-libs-sdl
<octan> Package: ia32-libs-sdl
<octan> Priority: optional
<octan> Section: universe/libs
<davelondon> abattoir, I have pdf and text ebooks but what use is an ebook reader if other apps read them all ready?-I have the openberg ebook extension for firefox and it won't load any ebooks I have tried
<octan> its in universe
<octan> rampage, are you shure you typing it correctly ?
<octan> o*sure
<rampage> yup
<abattoir> davelondon: aah, for that i think you'd need to ask the author of the extension ;) (unless i still am not getting what you mean)
<rampage> cutting
<rampage> paste
<octan> ok.. i'll paste my source.list in your pm ?
<octan> your missing a repo.--
<rampage> ok plz
<octan> rampage have you registrert you nick name?
<davelondon> abattoir, I'm just puzzled as to why use an ebook client when pdf & txt can be read in standard apps and I'm emailing the openberg developer as even their testbook will not load
<octan>  rampage in xchat do.. /msg NickServ REGISTER
<rampage> ok
<abattoir> davelondon: ok, i get it, but there are different formats in which ebooks are distributed, so an ideal 'ebook reader' would be expected to read the majority of those formats, but i guess, its best to ask the devs ;)
<raul12> ok
<raul12> yup i am there
<octan> raul12, ok
<raul12> i can see u octane
<raul12> but i cant message
<octan> did you see my flood now?
<raul12> ok
<raul12> yup
<raul12> why cant i pm u ??
<octan> ? i dont know
<octan> did you see my text
<BuZzY> i have installed lame (by apt-get) but is not latest version, how can i get it to latest one?
<raul12> YUP
<raul12> I DID
<raul12> @OCTAN
<ccc> raul12: you have to register to send pms
<raul12> yup
<raul12> i think
<ccc> raul12: /msg nickserv help register
<raul12> i couldnt pm
<raul12> can any 1 pm plz i want see if my pm works
<raul12> 505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<raul12> these is popping up
<Arepie> how can i check what was my cd rom was?? ls cd ?
<ccc> raul12: yes. like i said, you have to register. that's exactly what it says too.
<mhterres> hey guys
<mhterres> 2 friends of mine have a problem with KDE 3.5.4 from Kubuntu packages
<mhterres> since they upgrade their laptops, everytime they boot the system, the KDE wizard opens
<mhterres> how can we stop that ???
<mhterres> :-)
<mhterres> it's very annoying
<octan> ahah
<octan> i know
<mhterres> any ideas ?
<octan> yes
<octan> you need to edit this file
<BuZzY> how can i get the codec of an audi o file?
<BuZzY> how can i get the codec of an audi o file?
<octan> ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc
<octan> put this at the bottom
<octan> [General] 
<octan> FirstLogin=false
<mhterres> hmmm, ok
<mhterres> it's a bug in the packages ???
<octan> its a known bug
<mhterres> hmmmmmm
<mhterres> but it not happens in all machines
<octan> mhterres, dont worry about tit
<mhterres> octan: no, I'm not worry, just curious
<KDEfanboy> BuZzY: mplayer -identify -frames 0 FILENAME 2>&1 | grep CODEC
<octan> just do as i tell you and you get rid of it :P
<KDEfanboy> mplyaer docs should match codec aliases to type, #mplayer
<BuZzY> KDEfanboy, "mad"
<BuZzY> u know it?
<hyper> hiya, does kubuntu edgy install a firewall by default or block ports?
<octan> hyper just therst that
<octan> iptables -L -v -n
<octan> see what it says
<octan> *test
<KDEfanboy> BuZzY: think it's http://www.underbit.com/products/mad/ . play the file with mplayer from the console to quickly see which type
<mhterres> octan: thanks, I'll try :-D
<raul12>  @octan how do u know what lib files needed for installing i386 software ??
<hyper> octan: Just returns a bunch of errors :)
<raul12>  is there some kind of command ??
<hyper> octan: had to run it as sudo ^^
<octan> raul12, i dont remember
<octan> hybrid_, offcource
<raul12>  i386 opera
<raul12>  x64 machine
<raul12>  remember ??
<hyper> octan:  http://www.phpfi.com/160814
<pwnbre> hello
<octan> raul12, let me send you something
<raul12> ok
<pwnbre> anyone that're swedish in here?
<octan> hyper, you got no firewall :P
<octan> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 5 packets, 233 bytes)
<hyper> octan: What might then be the reason that I can't ssh into my computer from another one?
<raul12>  any good fire wall 4 linux ??
<Chousuke> iptables :)
<octan> hyper ssh is not installed :P or configured
<octan> raul12, yea your head :P and build one with ipttables
<raul12>  any good fire wall 4 linux ??
<Chousuke> raul12: I already answered ;P
<Chousuke> raul12: It's pretty difficult to configure though. You had better download some configuration utility for it like Firestarter.
<octan> bleh
<octan> raul12, accept my file transfere
<raul12> ok
<raul12> i did
<raul12> @octan
<octan> its just waiting here
<hyper> octan: I can on my computer ssh in my computer:   ssh hyper@localhost... that works... btw, for my network setup.   http://www.phpfi.com/160817
<raul12> plz resend
<raul12> @octan
<raul12> i have opera.tar.zip
<raul12> file
<octan> hyper, check that the sshd deamon is running on the other machine
<raul12> @octan
<octan> raul12 wait.. i'll put it on my ftp
<raul12> i have these filke
<raul12> i have opera
<raul12> tar.zip
<hyper> octan: the other machine is a winxp machine at work and I used putty there... I can use putty to connect to my rented webserver or other computers... but not to this one somehow...
<octan> raul12, did you see my text in pm?
<raul12> yea
<octan> hyper, i dont know much about windows sorry
<raul12> @octan plz send  lib32gfortan0
<raul12> i have opera.tar.zip file which u send me
<hyper> octan: Well, with putty I can connect to other servers/computers by ssh so it should work fine from there...
<octan> raul12, extract it
<hyper> octan: is only port 22 (tcp) used for ssh or do I need to forward also another one?
<raul12>  did
<octan> hyper, wait a bit
<octan> raul12, open cli
<raul12>  i also intalled it but no opera executables
<octan> cd /path/to/opera
<octan> the file you extracted
<raul12>  y
<octan> cd bin
<hyper> *reboot*
<octan> now
<octan> what does ./opera say
<octan> maybe you need to chmod 755 opera
<octan> then ./opera
<raul12>  where type that
<raul12>  in bin folder
<octan> open konsole
<raul12>  y
<octan> and cd to opera
<raul12>  opned
<octan> you see bin dir?
<octan> cd bin
<raul12>  w8
* octan waits
<th0rben> does anyone know how to access arbitrary disc partitions via the system:/media URI? in particular, i want to be able to control lvm volumes via konqueror
<raul12>  yea i see
<raul12>  then what
<octan> chmod 755 opera
<octan> ./opera
<octan> what does it do?
<Chousuke> Why are you installing opera like that? There's a Debian package that works :/
<raul12>  error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hyper> octan: back again
<raul12> @octan
<octan> raul12, ok you see what you are missing now,, go install it
<raul12> ok
<octan> hybrid_, sorry.. i dont know how you connect from linux ssh to windows putty ssh.. i dont mess with windows anymore :P thouse that are long gone :)
<octan> Chousuke yes but he could not get it to work..
<hyper> octan: No, I want to connect from putty (windows ssh client) to my computer but my computer refuses everything... could you try whether you actually get to the password screen?
<octan> hybrid_, is this ps behind a firewall ?
<raul12> libqt-mt.so.3 cant find these file
<octan> gt
<octan> gt3
<octan> erm
<octan> qt3 stuff
<raul12>  libqt-mt.so.3
<KDEfanboy> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<_lapset_> 
<hyper> octan: we just looked before and you said there is no firewall... and I didn't install anything else
<_lapset_> she gay
<mhterres> octan: Works !!!! Thanks !!!
<octan> np
<raul12>  plz help i cant find  libqt-mt.so.3
<octan> raul12, libqt-mt
<octan> erm
<t_> oottte kaiikki ihan vitun homo
<octan> raul12, libqt3-mt
<raul12>  for then .so.3 stand ???
<octan> dont look at that
<octan> look at the main name
<octan> hybrid_, be sure the sshd deamon is running
<sF|Xemanth> lol t_
<octan> ssh client != server
<raul12>  well i have it still can install opera
<hyper> octan: on my computer I can login myself through ssh "ssh hyper@localhost"... but when I try from outside it won't work
<octan> ssh = clent side.. sshd = server side :P
<raul12>  @octan
<octan> hmm
<hyper> hyper@hyper-linux:~$ ps aux | grep sshd
<hyper> root      4631  0.0  0.1   4944  1052 ?        Ss   14:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<octan> are you trying to log in as root? maybe you disables that
<raul12>  well i cant install opera
<hyper> octan: well, I don't even get a message from outside... just a time out
<octan> hybrid_, is this pc behind a router ?
<hyper> octan: same goes for ftp.... however   http works
<hyper> octan: it's behind a router
<octan> aha
<hyper> octan: here's the info.   http://www.phpfi.com/160817
<octan> well you need to forward on the router in that case
<octan> hybrid_, is it a linux router ?
<hyper> octan: No, it's not
<raul12>  @octan i cant install opera
<octan> anyway. you meed to setup forwad on the router
<raul12>  the lib file is already installed
<hyper> however ftp port forwarding while I still had windows here worked fine... now it refuses to do that... however port 80 works just fine
<hyper> octan: have a look at that url I send you.. it's a pastebin.... there you see the port forwards
<octan> ok
<hyper> http://www.phpfi.com/160817
<octan> thats on the linux box right?
<octan> or router
<hyper> octan: the ifconfig info is my linux box
<hyper> octan: the second thing is the port forwarding on the router
<octan> well.. as i said.. you need to forward on the router
<hyper> octan: the third thing is that the no-ip.com service forwards to my correct public IP
<hyper> octan: but it is forwarded on the router:  2.  22                22       10.0.0.5         UDP
<hyper> oh, it's only udp
<hyper> octan: 22 TCP is required, right? are any other port required for ssh?
<octan> you need to tell the router to tell what port 22 to go to on your lan
<octan> hybrid_, you can setup sshd to use any port you like
<hyper> octan: I setup the forwardin on 22 UDP and not TCP
<hyper> :)
<octan> tcp man tcp
<octan> hybrid_, life is so much simpler with a linux box as the router :)
<hyper> octan: stupid me ^^ btw, is 22 tcp enough for ssh?
<hyper> octan: well, no $$$ to buy one
<octan> hybrid_, you only need like a p3 machine
<octan> with 3 or 4 nics
<hyper> well, can't afford that
<hyper> at least not for the next half year
<hyper> :(
<octan>  hype make a sheme of you network
<octan> hyper,
<hyper_> back again :)
<octan> make a sheme of you network
<octan> like on my server it looks like this
<octan> LAN:192.168.2.2 <--> eth0(ip:192.168.2.1)-| <-- nat --> eth2 <--> (Internet)
<octan> LAN:192.168.1.2 <--> eth1(ip:192.168.1.1)-|
<octan> it make things easyer
<hyper_> ok :) thx
<raul12>  well where can i download ip tables
<octan> raul12, you already got it
<octan> sudo iptables -L -v -n
<bluch> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<octan> hyper, also check the routing table
<octan> route
<octan> Kernel IP routing table
<octan> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<octan> 213.161.182.128 *               255.255.255.128 U     0      0        0 eth2
<octan> 192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<octan> 192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<octan> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<octan> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<octan> default         skjervoy1-129.d 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth2
<octan>  ;) yaya
<raul12> libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<raul12> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.s
<boguh> which window decoration does kubuntu use as default?
<raul12> libjvm.so  libawt.so files
<raul12> plz help
<octan> still opera?
<raul12> my opera wont install or run
<raul12> yup
<raul12> ^_^
<octan> open synaptic
<raul12> i am on kde
<v3ctor> open adept
<octan> and install everything that has a extention of 32
<octan> *32
<octan> 32*
<raul12> ok
<octan> synaptic is better that adept
<octan> adept suxz
<octan> its buggy
<v3ctor> they both sux
<raul12> so will i install synaptic
<v3ctor> use aptitude
<octan> well adept suxz more
<raul12> aptitude some kind of package manager ??
<hyper_> octan: why is synaptic better?
<octan> v3ctor, if you install java with adept.. or flash.. good look :P cos you need to hit enter on some licence shit,, adpet doesnt allow you to do that,, synaptic does..
<octan> and offcource apt-get install
<v3ctor> aptitude (8)         - high-level interface to the package manager
<v3ctor> octan: i don't use it...so no worries ;)
<hyper_> octan: I did install java through adpet... and worked fine (after pressing the TAB) to be able to "press" Enter
<raul12> i install java manually ^_^
<raul12> lol
<raul12> far better
<Kubu> hi
<raul12> @octan i cant find anything on *32 or 32*
<raul12> @octan ???
<octan> not i meant everything that has 32 in it
<octan> beginning with or ends with
<octan> or has lib32 in it
<octan> raul12, i got abot everything installed :P
<raul12> hmm
<octan> it just works :P are you on amd 64 or intel 64 ?
<raul12> amd64
<raul12> and u ?
<octan> amd64
<raul12> amd far better
<raul12> than intel
<octan> i like to belive that too,, but its not the case with the new intel cup :(
<octan> *cpu
<raul12> i know
<v3ctor> come back and talk when they have 8core chips out
<raul12> amd will have solution
<raul12> dun worry
<octan> i dont.
<raul12> ans their will be better than intel
<octan> lets hope so. :)
<raul12> ^_^
<raul12> ok if prb comes in opera installation i will be BACK
<raul12> ^_^
<soulrider> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Hyper> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<buz> my samba is extra ordinarily slow
<buz> copying files from an smbfs mount is about 1/3 of the speed i get with scp
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wildchild> is it possible to format windows89 FAT32 partition ?
<wildchild> windows98
<wildchild> and how do I do that
<octan> yes
<octan> wildchild, you mean format it to fat32 ?
<wildchild> well on HD is allready windows 98
<wildchild> so it's FAT32
<wildchild> and I wanna format it in to fat32
<aftertaf> difference, apart from CAPS, being???
<octan> mkfs.vfat /dev/hdx
<gpeek> well, its possible to do mkfs.msdos
<gpeek> or mkfs.vfat
<octan> ;)
<wildchild> so firs I have to put disk into my PC
<octan> lol
<Nick_> Hi all. Trying to setup NAT on my box but it's not natting the IP. It's forwarding the IP as tho it's bridged.
<wildchild> and somehow mount dhis new disk
<octan> i hope not that was a question
<aftertaf> lol me2
<wildchild> no it wasnt
<wildchild> :)
<Hyper> can Amarok actually stream the music it's playing?
<octan> yes
<Hyper> octan: nice :)
<octan> Nick_, pherhaps i can help you
<octan> i do exactly that
<octan> masquerade ?
<octan> iptables -t nat POSTROUTING -i ${UPLINK} -j MASQUERADE
<HippyJim> hi all - anyone help a noob who can't login?
<tomaz> hum?
<tomaz> cant login?
<tomaz> o.O"
<tomaz> have you forgot your password?
<octan> then setup a route table if you got more than 1 nic. and set the gateway's IP on the lan same as ip of bridge
<HippyJim> not quite - using kubuntu breezy and when i enter password,screen ges black, then login screen comes up again
<octan> Nick_, are you following ?
<BluesKaj> wildchild, why do you want to reformat the windows 98 partition , it already is a FAT32 file system ?
<octan> yahooo.. a big netsplit
<BluesKaj> splittsville!
<BluesKaj> wildchild, why do you want to reformat the windows 98 partition ? It already is a FAT32 file system .
<octan> wildchild, yes? just delete everything on it
<octan> delete c:/* or whatever it uses
<octan> been years since i was in windows
<octan> wb guys :P
<BluesKaj> i get the impression wildchild wants to keep windows and setup a dualboot windows/linux system.
<octan> screw windows
<octan> more
<doczico> waouhhhhh
<Jucato> wb to the netsplitters
<BluesKaj> wow...wtf is with this server ?
<octan> damn about 1/2 the netwrok was down
<Jucato> nah it's a common thing on IRC..
<gpeek> why?
<BluesKaj> my audio hobby network is down as well
<octan> yea
* Jucato remembers DALnet a few years back..
<doczico> somebody have amarok collection working ? i've a taglib error
<BluesKaj> not mine but my fav
<doczico> and dont find how to get it working :/
<aftertaf> which version of amarok?
<HippyJim> so, "community support" only applies to people who are "in"? i did an update, my system broke, i spent the last hour chasing round the net, the forums are down, and everyone in irc ignores me or takes the mickey. yup - ubuntu is ready for the desktop. thank god my wife's not here
<zam> hi all
<aftertaf> lol jim
<Jucato> hm... wow
<Nick_> Hey octan U said u may be able to help me?
<doczico> aftertaf: lastone , 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu9
<gpeek> why didnt' jim just post his question? Would have helped
<BluesKaj> why didn't hippyjim just ask his question instead of complaining :)
<octan> Nick_, yes maybe
<Jucato> "I'm asking for free, volunteer support, and since you can't give it to me during the time that I demand it, you all suck..." ???
<Tm_T> Jucato: smells like it
<zam> i cant run any video using kaffeine case i need win32 codecs and libdvdcss how to install them ?
<Jucato> oh well. :)
<aftertaf> kde 354 353 ?
<aftertaf> doczico: ^^^
<Tm_T> Jucato: aye, he'll learn
<octan> Nick_, you need to tell me about your setup
<octan> im no mindreader
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aftertaf> zam: ^^^^^^^^
<Nick_> zam: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Jucato> zam: you might want to look into the RestrictedFormats page linked above
* Cyraq downloads kubuntu beta
<Cyraq> is the beta way buggy, or is it usable?
<aftertaf> Cyraq: rockin' :)
<v3ctor> Cyraq: it is not too bad
<gpeek> Cyraq: not many problems for me so far
<doczico> aftertaf: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu28
<Cyraq> oh well.
* Cyraq downloads
<Jucato> Cyraq: a bit usable. but there might still be some changes along the way until the final release
<aftertaf> doczico: hmm me too. upping  to 353 now.
<Cyraq> yay, 15kbps -_-
<aftertaf> and amarok works fine
<aftertaf> kde working great since edgy....
<doczico> aftertaf: juste go back to kde 3.5.3 ?
* Cyraq can't wait for kde 4
<aftertaf> nah. meant 3.5.5 :)
<aftertaf> dorry
<Jucato> Cyraq: well you better learn to wait a bit more :)
<aftertaf> sorry
<doczico> aftertaf: i've just installed kubuntu yesterday with the eggy 6.10 beta install cd
<aftertaf> jeez im bad on keyboard today
<Cyraq> eggy?
<aftertaf> doczico: ahh. ive upgraded each time since hoary
<tomaz> doc, the edgy is usable at this point?
<tomaz> i'm willing to install here
<aftertaf> doczico: have u updated since the cd install?
<Cyraq> tomaz: so they say
<doczico> aftertaf: how to get 3.5.5 ?? i dont have it in repository i think
<Jucato> well there's a difference between "usable" and "completely stable"
<aftertaf> true ^
<Jucato> doczico: it's not available officially just yet
<Jucato> heck it's not even officially released from KDE afaik
<aftertaf> doczico: kubuntu.org packages....
<Jucato> 3.5.5?
<aftertaf> beta
<BluesKaj> once kubuntu 6.10 is on official release , what's it going to be named ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 6.10 :D
<BluesKaj> ;0
<doczico> aftertaf: which pkg are you using for kde ? kdebase-bin ?
<aftertaf> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<BluesKaj> ok what nick will it have ?
<aftertaf> i was on deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ dapper main
<s-toned> Since my upgrade from breezy to dapper I've got problems with X: mga (and mga from Matrox too) won't work anymore, only vesa. Any hints?
<Jucato> aftertaf: that's for Edgy. don't give it away for Dapper
<doczico> so ok , no officilly , but on wich repository can i get it ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's already called Edgy Eft
<tomaz> because the 3.5.5 is not ready yet
<Nick_> octan, I have this box which need's to nat the network here to the wi-fi network which is on a bridge off a different nic on this machine. This box is letting other pc's on this network access the wifi without having a masqurading rule in iptables. But the access it get's is as tho it's on the wi-fi network. If I connect to a box on the wi-fi it see's the network IP (192.168.2.1) instead of the IP of the server's wi-fi nic (10.11.0.10)
<doczico> yeah thx aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> Jucato: which one? the kde-latest?
<Jucato> aftertaf: KDE 3.5.5
<tomaz> kde 3.5.5 is not ready
<tomaz> is not even released
<tomaz> =/
<Jucato> it's not even officially out from KDE
<aftertaf> he's on edgy
<doczico> aftertaf: so i use the first one ?
<Jucato> it's meant to be for testing
<Jucato> even on Edgy it's not yet an official release
<aftertaf> doczico: no use the 2nd one
<doczico> ok but aftertaf you problem was the collection ? or just lauching amarok ?
<Nick_> octan, It's as tho the connection is bridged instead of nat'ed
<doczico> ok thx
<Jucato> btw, the kde-latest in Dapper is still KDE 3.5.4
<aftertaf> doczico: i never had a pb with amarok..... :)
<aftertaf> Jucato: and for edgy it dont exist, right?
<aftertaf> is 3.5.5 that unsure right now?
<Jucato> aftertaf: yes. it's not even released yet
<Jucato> it's there for testing purposes only.
<doczico> so i ve problem with taglib in amarok .... i dont think to upgrade kde wil change anithing ...
<doczico> anything
<aftertaf> yeah i know..... but thats never worried me that much... if it breaks i load enlightenment :)
<Jucato> doczico: what version of Amarok and KDE are you using?
<doczico> i just want to build a collection with amarok ....
<aftertaf> plus itll be out stale soon... they always release just after kubuntu 6 month.
<Jucato> aftertaf: the problem is that it *might* worry others :)
<doczico> amarok : 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu9 kde : 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu28
<aftertaf> true.... i didnt realise it was still SO testing actually. I stopped my apt-gettage :)
<octan> Nick_, i think you just can use route here
<Jucato> doczico: please check if the dapper-backports repository is enabled. if it isn't, enable it then update
<aftertaf> doczico: i have those same versions and its fine here :/
<octan> route add -net IP netmask 255.255.255.0 dev XXX the bridges
<doczico> wich version of taglib did you use ?
<octan> on both sides
<aftertaf> 1.4-4
<doczico> ok jucato i'll test that
* Blacken loves apt-get source...because php5's modules suck.
<octan> Nick_, come to #octans
<Jucato> I have libtag1c2a
<doczico> Jucato: wich version ?
<doczico> i've test to enable backports , but nothing to upgrade ....
<Jucato> doczico: 1.4-4 from kubuntu.org repos.
<Jucato> what's the exact error message that you get?
<doczico> amarok stop building collection too much taglib errors ....
<Jucato> hm...
<doczico> and a list of mp3 and other files ...
<Jucato> I think I've heard of that error before... let me try to recall
<doczico> that would be great Jucato :D
<tonky> hi
<Jucato> doczico: what version of amarok again? (exact version?)
<tonky> kann man kubuntu irgendwie ber die konsole installieren? dieser grafische mll lsst mich die platte nicht manuell bearbeiten
<tonky> oh english, sorry
<tonky> is it possible to install kubuntu via the console?
<doczico> amarok : 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu9 kde : 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu28
<doczico> tonky: what did you mean via the console ?
<Jucato> doczico: where did you get that amarok version?
<v3ctor> connected via serial
<tonky> i booted the install cd into kde but the install app will not let me pertition my hdd as i want
<oheard> tonky: try the alternate install CD, I think that uses the old ncurses installer.
<v3ctor> headless install
<doczico> Jucato: i've just installer kubuntu eggy 6.10 beta yesterday
<tonky> hmm i don't have tme to download the alternate install cd
<doczico> i think there ...
<Jucato> doczico: oh you're on edgy... great... @_@
<doczico> i used it
<doczico> yes it is ncurses ...
<oheard> tonky: partition your drives with a different program?
<tonky> i can just delete the whole hdd....
<Jucato> sorry I'm on Dapper :(
<v3ctor> tonky: try using fdisk
<doczico> Jucato: what's that smile ? good or bad ?
<Jucato> bad
<oheard> tonky: try the gparted livecd, it's only a few megs to download
* oheard goes to get something to eat.
<doczico> niarf :/
<tonky> i thought that here is a nongraphical installtool on the cd
<doczico> Jucato: do you think i can downgrade trough the dapper version of amarok and taglib ?
<Jucato> tonky: not on the Desktop CD
<Jucato> doczico: probably not? I'm not exactly sure though
<tonky> ok thank you very much im going to download the alternate cd... bye
<v3ctor> the install cd does not have fsidk?
<v3ctor> fdisk*
<Jucato> it does.
<doczico> ho seriously that sucks ..... gentooo powahhhhh
<Jucato> it doesn't have a text based installer though
<Jucato> doczico: I'm not (yet) familiar enough with edgy
<v3ctor> you could use nongraphical parttiton toll then have installer leave parttitons as they are
<doczico> i understand , no probleme
<doczico> just i want my fucking amarok collection backkkkk
<doczico> loooooooooool
<BluesKaj> doczico.hewre is a list of reositories that you can add to your sources list to get the latest amarok offering  http://pastebin.ca/193034
<BluesKaj> err repositories
<Jucato> BluesKaj: he's having problems with the latest amarok update on Edgy
<BluesKaj> ok , err sorry i couldn't help :(
<Jucato> doczico: I'll it on vmware...
* oheard slaps doczico for swearing.
* BluesKaj sticks with dapper to avoid edgy probs 
<doczico> thx BluesKaj :) i'll test
<BluesKaj> it's for dapper , doczico
<oheard> Edgy isn't released yet.
<doczico> arf ...
<doczico> i've read , but after my reply ;p
<Jucato> oheard: not the stable release. but beta has been released
<oheard> I know.
<oheard> :-)
* oheard wonders what he did with his drink...
<BluesKaj> the stable release is supposed to be out on Oct 26
* oheard goes to make another one...
<Jucato> what drink?
<BluesKaj> too early for a drink here
<Jucato> too late for one here
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> never too late , just early
<Jucato> hah...
<doczico> dooohh 20 days :/
<Jucato> doczico: that's strange... I can still build collections in Edgy using that exact same version of amarok
<BluesKaj> amarock is amarock i guess
<BluesKaj> err amarok
<doczico> yes but i'm think that come from my files ... but why ? i juste installed kubuntu in place of gentoo ... that's the same partition ...
<Jucato> doczico: try switching what database you are using? from SQLite to MySQL?
<doczico> mysql
<BluesKaj> just heard reports of several irc nets being down this morn ....wonder what's happening...major denial of service attacks ?
<bluch> !vlan
<ubotu> vlan: user mode programs to enable VLANs on your ethernet devices. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9-1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 132 kB
<det_> where do i get a decent video player and preferably loads of codecs. i would like to use adept, but i fear this might end in some self-compiled mplayer
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with mplayer ?
<Jucato> decent player = Kaffeine. loads of codecs = libxine-extracodecs + w32codecs
<Jucato> a good player would be VLC or MPlayer
<det_> with the standard installation, i can only play mpegs and have no sound. movs and avis do not work
<Jucato> det_: the standard installation doesn't have the codecs for proprietary media formats
<det_> but adept doesn't offer them, does anyone have some of those extra package sources where i can get all this stuff comfortably?
<Jucato> you just need to install libxine-extracodecs (from the repositories) and w32codecs (direct download)
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> det_: read that part about RestrictedFormats
<Jucato> det_: you need to enable "multiverse" to get libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> !multi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> det_: this one on how to enable multiverse ^^^
<det_> thanks Jucato, ubotu, bbl then :-)
<det_> any nice howto about multimedia with a 64 bit system?
<Jucato> aw... w32codecs will be a problem...
<det_> yes, i read about a chroot environment
<det_> but don't like to hack this all by myself...
<Jucato> I'm not sure if Automatix or EasyUbuntu would make that easier (not sure if they work for 64-bit)
<det_> a second kernel is not sufficient?
<Jucato> hm.. probably a 32-bit kernel would be ok... I'm not really familiar with it
<azzco> Hi I've got kubuntu installed but I wish to create a /home partion now. I've got the free space on HDD But how do I set ubuntu to recognise that partion as /home?
<azzco> Do I need to make the /home folder extended or primary?
<azzco> folder=partition
<Jucato> azzco: either would do
<azzco> Jucato: and ubuntu will recognise it right away? I think that I read something about that it should be mounted during creation of the partition...
<_Shade_> is there any way to install kubuntu from an iso image ?
<oheard> *sings*
<oheard> _Shade_: in a virtual machine maybe...
<azzco> _Shade_: I think that you'll have to burn it unless as stated being installed in a VM
<Hyper> azzco: That's what I did (1) move home to home_old (2) create the dir "home" again (3) mount the new harddrive in there (4) move the contents of "home_old" back to "home" (5) edit fstab to mount permanently the new drive as /home (6) reboot and pray
<azzco> =) THX Hyper... you don't know a link for a tutorial do you? couldn't find one myself I'm still searching though
* oheard notices he has a penguin chocolate bar next to him.
* oheard parties.
<_Shade_> well i could do it from windows using instlux project, but it doesn't support 6.10 yet
<Hyper> azzco: for what part do you need help
<oheard> _Shade_: you could install 6.06 with it then upgrade to 6.10... or wait until you have a blank CD and 6.10 is finished. :-)
<azzco> Hyper: I'm not so sure about mounting right now
<_Shade_> oheard unfortunately - i cant dist-upgrade, because my system crashes when i do so
<oheard> _Shade_: maybe wait for 6.10 to be finished then? ;-)
<azzco> _Shade_: are you trying to dist-upgrade to 6.10?
<Hyper> azzco: you know what the new harddrive is called?
<_Shade_> azzco yes
<oheard> Fred.
* oheard giggles.
<azzco> Hyper: I'm creating a partion and I'm doing it ATM :)
<oheard> Well I thought it was funny... _
<_Shade_> azzco is it bad then?
<azzco> _Shade_: stay with Ubuntu Dapper for now ;) (6.06)
<_Shade_> ok i will
<azzco> Hyper: I think that the new partion is called sda1
<tk> hmmm, installing kde-desktop over ubuntu isnt quite as pleasing as just installing kubuntu :(
<oheard> It never is. xD
<det_> why doesn't amarok play anythin? kde is running alsa afaik, and the xine engine is configured to use alsa, but i don't hear a thing
<azzco> Hyper: Maybe I should do this from liveCD? changing name on /home while using it isn't such a good idea right?
<oheard> det_: turn up the volume?
<Hyper> I did it while being in shell only
<Hyper> brb
<det_> oheard: i got system sounds loud enough...
<oheard> det_: have you restarted Amarok since you got the codecs installed for it?
<Jucato> det_: trying to play MP3's?
<det_> i try to play mp3s, and amarok just skips through them...
<oheard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oheard> See the first link, after installing the package needed restart Amarok.
<Jucato> det_: told you about "libxine-extracodecs" remember?
<det_> Jucato: yes, but i can't install them on 64 bit
<oheard> det_: also, Amarok stays in the systray, right click it and choose quit to close it fully.
<Jucato> det_: yes you can.
<Jucato> det_: w32codecs are the ones you can't
<marvin__> hola
<det_> Jucato: don't seem to have the right repository for those extracodecs...
<oheard> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<marvin__> hay alguien que able esp
<oheard> det_: see that link.
<oheard> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> det_: I also told you about "multiverse" remember? :)
<marvin__> ubuntu es
<det_> Jucato yes, but this doesn't make any difference...
<Jucato> det_: if you enabled the correct multiverse repo, and clicked on Fetch Updates before searching for libxine-extracodecs, it will make a difference
* oheard pets det_
<det_> damn, forgot to "apply changes"
<oheard> xD
<Jucato>  @_@
<kutan> can someone help me fix this error when configuring an application?
<kutan> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<Jucato> kutan: is kde-devel installed?
<kutan> Hmmm I'll check
<Jucato> not sure if that's the right package though :)
<marvin__> hola luis
<kutan> Hmmm installing it now but Jucato... Are you like your own walking library or something?
<kutan> Seriously..
<Jucato> kutan: lol
<Jucato> just a coincidence :)
<kutan> You're a genius, it worked.
<kutan> Thanks :D
<Jucato> hah smart guess  :)
<oheard> :o
<jtyler4> jucanto: what experience do you have with linux?
<oheard> GNU+Linux*
<Jucato> jtyler4: almost 10 months worth :)
<jtyler4> cool.
<jtyler4> jucato: are you in the industry before that?
<Jucato> nope
<jtyler4> jucato: so you've had theat problem yourself?
* oheard wonders how not having a software package installed is a problem...
* oheard pets jtyler4
<Jucato> I've had some, I've heard of them, or I've seen others solve them :)
<jtyler4> jucato: I've been used something like 10 different distros since 97 when I got started. I was jsut curious
<Jucato> aah... actually I haven't used other distros as much (yet)
<Jucato> I've only used MEPIS for a few days. Ubuntu for 3 weeks (does that count?)
<jtyler4> oheard: when a package is named something like -dev it is a development library and contains the shared libraries for compiling code or functionality of an app
<oheard> I was a distro junkie for 5 years until I found (K)Ubuntu... no idea how many distros I used in that time...
<jtyler4> Linux is pretty much linux.
<Jucato> oh sorry I didn't notice oheard's "question"
<oheard> jtyler4: I know about the -dev thing... I'm a developer myself... (not a Kubuntu developer though)
<oheard> I make heavy use of development packages. :-)
<jtyler4> There are many different philophies on how to setup initiate files or manage software
<jtyler4> oheard seams like a classic username.
<oheard> It is, my system username... I figured why waste time changing my IRC nick when there is a default that works. :-D
<oheard> jtyler4: PMs are blocked until I register my nick... one sec...
<jtyler4> ok
<MasterEvilAce> anyone else's kubuntu usplash off-centered in EDGY?
<kutan> okay I installed a program... how do I run it? :\
<kutan> Usually I just type the name of the program in the command line but I guess that ain't the case
<Dr_willis> depends on the program kulbir
<Dr_willis> oops kutan
<Dr_willis> :)
* kutan doesn't get it :x
<kulbir> Dr_willis: ?
<damjan> where can I find compiz-core or is there any other way to install compiz on Dapper?
<pl> mam problem z ubuntu
<Dr_willis> kulbir,  typo. :P
<Dr_willis> !compwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kulbir> Dr_willis: K :)
<pl> jak cos zainstalowac w ubuntu?
<Jucato> kutan: what did you compile/install?
<jtyler4> Evil: I've notived that my login screen uses a virtual sized desktop... menaing that the borders move the placement of login
<kutan> "SolSeek"
<kutan> Just a little program that shows satellite images of the sun. :x
<pl> jest ktos z polski?
<kutan> found it on kde-apps.org
<oheard> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<oheard> *wonders if he got the language right*
<Jucato> hm.. try running it from the command line? using the package/app name?
<kutan> I tried
<pl> a gdzie mam tego szukac?
<Dr_willis> kutan,  fire up the package manager.. select the package.. see what files it installed
<Jucato> kutan: what's the name of the app? (a link would be nice)
<kutan> oh
<kutan> heh sorry hold on
<kutan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31311
<Dr_willis> or use the apt:// tool :P
<kutan> apt:// tool?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: apt:/ :P
<Jucato> kutan: tried typing "solseek"?
<Dr_willis> apt:////////////////////////////
<Dr_willis> :P
<kutan> yes
<kutan> it says command not found >_>
<Dr_willis> !info solseek
<ubotu> Package solseek does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> package not found either :)
<damjan> !info compiz
<now3d> Hello, Could anyone tell me if there will be updated KDE 3.5.5 packages available for Kubuntu 6.06 please?
<Jucato> hm...
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Jucato> now3d: none yet
<damjan> !info compiz-core
<ubotu> Package compiz-core does not exist in any distro I know
<now3d> Juncato: Do you know if there is any plan to release packages for Kubuntu 6.06 ?
<now3d> In Konqueror filemanager, when I press F9 my directory browser appears -- does anyone know the official name for this area of the window?
<Jucato> now3d: Navigation Panel
<kutan> Try compiling it for yourself Jucato?
<kutan> Maybe it's just me
<Jucato> err... sorry I don't have the time to  compile it myself :(
<kutan> ah
<kutan> okay
<kutan> I see how it is.
<kutan> I GET IT
<kutan> lol I'll ask someone else.
<Jucato> ??
<now3d> Jucato: thx
<tejinder> after the upgrade, my drivers are not mounted at boot automatically, why?
<tejinder> drivers/drives
<now3d> tejinder: mabye there is a bug or a fault with your drives, check your /etc/fstab file and see if they are marked "auto"
<tejinder> now3d: it worked before the upgrade, and yes /etc/fstab has all those drives marked as auto. and also when i try to mount the drivers manually by clicking on storage devices in konqueror, it says an error occured
<bluch> !Fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bluch> !fuseiso
<ubotu> fuseiso: FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060107-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Dink> !mdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<now3d> tjinder: type: tail -f /var/log/messages   and then do the command again and see what it says
<bluch> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tejinder> now3d: does'nt say anything at all
<Dink> bluch I tried that still wont do it :(
<oheard> tejinder: did you upgrade to 6.10?
<tejinder> oheard: yea
<now3d> tejinder: in another window type: mount /media/foobar_mount   or what ever it is called, then look at the message log again
<oheard> _
<det_> any channel for 64bit issues?
<Dink> i get the wrong fs type error
<now3d> tejinder: type, "mount" and does it show any thing relavent to indicate a problem?
<Dink> even tried mdf2iso and same thing
<now3d> Dink: what is the problem..?
<Dink> I cant mount a .mdf image
<trappist> det_: this one
<Dink> even tried mdf2iso to see if the iso will do it
<tejinder> now3d: it does'nt display all my drives, only the ones which are used by ubuntu
<tejinder> now3d: and yes i can mount them manually using command line
<now3d> Dink: mdf is a proprietary format, contact Alcohol 120% and ask them to publish the specifications
<Dr_willis> all the mdf images ive seen are of copyprotected/games/cds   :) converting them to .iso   can lose some of the special info on those files
<Dink> http://pastebin.ca/193139
<det_> right, i installed totem and w32codecs via a chrooted synaptic package manager, but totem does not play ANYTHING
<now3d> tejinder: I wonder why they don't mount at startup, they definately have "auto" ?  Are they on a Raid drive or soething? are they SATA or IDE?
<trappist> det_: how are you running totem
<trappist> det_: totem itself also needs to run from the chroot
<tejinder> now3d: IDE
<tejinder> there is no RAID
<Dink> I tried ...   sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 image.mdf MountPoint
<trappist> Dink: yeah that's not likely to work
<det_> trappist: of course, and it is only installed in the chroot environment
<Dink> even image.iso
<Dr_willis> a .mdf has extra data with it
<Dink> bastages
<trappist> det_: I really don't even know whether totem uses w32codecs.  I use mplayer for everything but dvds.
<kutan> http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/gallery/EIT/index.html
<now3d> Dink: proprietary format's can only be supported when the vendor, Alcohol 120% publish the speciifcation
<kutan> that beats the program
<Dr_willis> Thats sort of the reason for the format being made. :P
<now3d> tejinder: what abou the other questions?
<pointwood_> hi, any suggestions for a way to resize a lot of pictures in one go?
<trappist> det_: also, I do have trouble playing some wmv9 files on amd64, no matter what I do
<now3d> pointwood_: ImageMagic?
<det_> trappist: just installed mplayer and works. even with wmv (dunno which version though)
<Dink> so i pretty much have to get the person to reimage it ?
<trappist> yeah some of those do work for me, but the only things I could play on ye olde x86 that I can't play now are wmv9
<pointwood_> now3d: I would have to script it then, wouldn't I?
<kutan> http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/gallery/EIT/eit_199605_195_high_cadence.mpg
<trappist> det_: totem might want some crazy gstreamer codecs or something.  try the package list from the RestrictedFormats wiki page.
<Dink> Do you think alcohol120 will install with crossover ??
<det_> trappist: will try that
<trappist> Dink: I'd put money on it
<Dink> going to try 6 beta2 first
<littlebrean_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Dink> nope with 6beta 2
<Dink> going to 5pro
<Dink> bastages :P
<flai> a
<trappist> Dink: you could also try cedega.  come to think of it, they've put a lot more work into cd copy protection than cxoffice.
<Dink> that was next on my list :P
<Dink> nope ima google abit
<Dr_willis> cd copy protection - is one of the reasins ive given up on windows gaming...
<Solveneq> Hey guys, i got wifi working, how do i make it so i dont have to do modprobe ndiswrapper every time? also, make it so it keeps the location im connecting to?
<Dr_willis> Dink,  what game is this anyway?
<Dink> the funniest thing its not even a game :P
<Dr_willis> then theres not much point in it being in mdf format.
<Dink> he just used alcohol to image files
<Phlogistique> Solveneq: you are supposed to do all that with graphical conf tools
<det_> which gstreamer package adds support for quicktime?
<Dr_willis> he could rip to iso in 1/10th the time
<Dink> yea ima have him do that problem is he will have to reup
<det_> trappist, i indeed had to install the gstreamer codecs for w32
<Solveneq> Phlogistique: Like?
<Solveneq> Sorry, big newb here :)
<Dr_willis> mdf2iso dont work eh?
<Dink> it converted it yeah but still wont mount
<arunkale> does anyone here know of any good internet streaming application?
<Dink> http://pastebin.ca/193139
<Dr_willis> Dink,  kiso is supposed tobe able to read those also
<Phlogistique> Solveneq: hum, systemsettings ?
<Phlogistique> (altough it doesn't work with me)
<Dink> hmm
<Dink> installing now
<Dr_willis> Dink,  or so google sez
<Dr_willis> :)
<Solveneq> heh
<tk> oi, apache2 makes things complicated (more so than apache) to add vhosts :(
<cojy> hi
<Dink> nope on kiso
<cojy> I need a little help
<cojy> any offer?
<cojy> :)
<Dr_willis> Dink,  it may need the mdf2iso tool installed and confogured
<gupta> cojy: just ask!
<oheard> cojy: you're best off just asking your question, if anybody can help they likely will. :-)
<Dr_willis> since i have no mdfs to test. :P
<Solveneq> hrm, heres another one, i just did the package install for kubuntu desktop, how do i get it to boot into it?
<Dink> mdf2iso is installed
<cojy> I wanted to install mplayer on ubuntu
<cojy> but in the terminal it gives me the next error
<cojy> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libdha.so.1.0': Permission denied
<oheard> Solveneq: in the login manager you should have an option for session, choose KDE. :-D
<tk> Solveneq: when you get to the login screen,  click options or whatever and select KDE....
<oheard> cojy: try running it with sudo first, then close it and try again.
<Dr_willis> Dink,  try a 'file  whatever.mdf'  :)
<Dr_willis> Dink,  try a 'file  whatever.iso'   also
<Dr_willis> Dink,  and what was your mount command to mont the thing
<cojy> what is sodo?...the terminal?
<Solveneq> super user do!
<Dink> file blah.mdf returned blah.mdf:data
<v3ctor> switch user do ;)
<Dink> I tried ...   sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 blah.mdf MountPoint
<Solveneq> thats weird, i didnt see KDE
<danny500> does anybody know why my fucking internet browser keeps cutting off?
<v3ctor> danny500: most likely it doesn't like your language
<danny500> very funny
<cojy> how do I run it with sodo?
<v3ctor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<danny500> no body in this room can say that they don't swear so don't even start with that crap
<v3ctor> i can say that
<v3ctor> so please stop
<danny500> well anyways, I've had firefox kick of almost 20 times so far
<danny500> for no reason
<danny500> It's can't be my connection because it's a 5mb/s
<v3ctor> what type of sites does it crash on?
<danny500> all of them
<danny500> I can be reading my email and it will just randomly shut off
<danny500> maybe ubuntu is having a hisy fit
<LivingCooler> Hi, can I use the Live CD for an rsync server?
<danny500> depends how fast your computer is
<oheard> danny500: does it just disappear completely with no warning whatsoever?
<Dink> Dr_Willis, any other ideas :)
<danny500> yes
<Dink> Dr_willis, even
<danny500> no warnings at all, iot just disapears
<oheard> danny500: run it in the terminal, when it dies again, check the last output for "Segmentation fault", if it says that it's either a bug in firefox or your computers memory is faulty.
<heyholmez> hi
<danny500> how do I start it in the terminal?
<LivingCooler> Can I use rsync from the Live CD to backup 'to' an ftp server ?
<v3ctor> open terminal and type firefox
<heyholmez> me was going to install kubuntu last night on me lappy, but it stalls at 'loading kernel 100%'. using compaq v3010us
<danny500> depends on how fast you computer is
<oheard> danny500: K menu -> System -> konsole, then type firefox and press enter.
<danny500> heyholmez: are you three years old?
<v3ctor> LivingCooler: yes to all of your questions so far
<cojy> to install a program in the terminal, do I have to write anything but ./configure, make, make install?
<heyholmez> what does age have to do with this
<danny500> you just type like a little kid
<v3ctor> cojy: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<oheard> cojy: it all depends on the program, there should be a README file and an INSTALL file, read those and there should be instructions on what to do.
<heyholmez> its for humor. sory i forgot to take things seriously
<apokryphos> cojy: please read the FAQ first
<danny500> if you want people to help you they have to at least understand what you want
<cojy> ok..didn't thought at that....thank you
<heyholmez> I want to inform youthat my install failed
<danny500> ok try it again
<heyholmez> did about 3 times
<v3ctor> danny500: this channel is international, some users only know english as a second
<danny500> o ok
<v3ctor> lets not resort to insults
<heyholmez> i didnt check what was going on i just watched the graphical install
<danny500> what type of cpu are you using?
<danny500> amd or intel?
<heyholmez> turion x2
<danny500> o
<heyholmez> yes i dld the right iso
<danny500> It might not be able to run on that type of architecture] 
<oheard> heyholmez: did you get any errors? If so what were they?
<heyholmez> ill have to check i will in a sec
<danny500> turion x2 as far as I know is a business cpu
<oheard> Okay.
<heyholmez> i found it strange that it didnt work :-P
<rampage>  my opera wont start after install
<heyholmez> ok checking
<rampage>  but its showing icon on internet section
<danny500> what name is the os you want to use again?
<oheard> danny500: GNU+Linux is the most powerful OS on earth... it runs on anything from iPods to super computers, I'm pretty sure it can handle a Turion :P
<heyholmez> the recent kubuntu for amd64
<raul12>  plz help
<danny500> thats why
<danny500> it for amd
<danny500> not turion which is a intel chip
<heyholmez> turion is amd
<tobias__> I need a little help :)  I was on the site cartoonnettwork in the games-section and I saw I had to install a Adobe flashplayer, and they have a linux version at this page "http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"
* oheard slaps danny500
<raul12>  guys i need help
<tobias__> is there an installable thing in adept?
<danny500> what? I thought it was intel turion
<raul12>  my opera showing icon but not running
<heyholmez> it just hangs up at 'loading /casper/initrd.gz
<danny500> use firefox
<oheard> tobias__: you need flashplayer-nonfree :-)
<tobias__> oheard: its in adept? thanks! :)
<v3ctor> raul12: open konsile and run it from there, this may give you error explaining the problem
<v3ctor> konsole*
<oheard> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<heyholmez> anyway I just wanted to inform you guys, should I email someone about it?
<oheard> :O
<oheard> LIAR!
* oheard calms.
<tobias__> hmm
<tobias__> is it called something else?
<danny500> try to find a blog about it or something
<heyholmez> or manybe it just takes forever and a day to load the kernel
<raul12>  well  libqt-mt.so.3 these liabray is missing
<gupta> raul12: run this in termial "opera -pd ~/temp"
<apokryphos> tobias__: check the FAQ
<oheard> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<tobias__> apo: thanx
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<oheard> There we go! :-D
<danny500> yeah like installing windows
<danny500> takes forever
<heyholmez> back to suse
<tobias__> woo
<gupta> raul12: I think I know why.. wait...
<tobias__> iyts there
<heyholmez> me loves suse
<tobias__> its even
<raul12>  well i cant find the lib file
<danny500> what you guy's think about windows vista?
<oheard> I think it should be burried and never spoken of again...
<tobias__> oh
<danny500> let me, guess, I hate windows, linux is the best.
<danny500> blah, blah, blah
<nuku> raul12: what opera did you install? the .6-shared-qt one?
<oheard> danny500: no, I have vista... you are ignorant...
<danny500> you like it so far?
<tobias__> I seem to have the flashplayer nonfree, it seems that on cartoon netvorks pages they use adobes flashplayer which I never heard of before.
<oheard> It's a PoS.
<v3ctor> danny500: i think that the computers needed to run it well are to pricey for most users
<danny500> well it's only a beta version
<gupta> raul12: yup nuku's right.. u need to download the 6.shared wt one and the 5...deb one
<danny500> I heard that the real version won't need all the power it say's it does
<raul12>  well i have these error promt libqt-mt.so.3 is missing
<tobias__> do not speak of the hateth os!
<danny500> what? windows?
<tobias__> aaah!
<raul12>  plz spicify exact file name
<tobias__> the word was uttered once more :(
<danny500> sorry. lol
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<nuku> raul12: opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<oheard> danny500: it's not even out and people have developed viruses for it, no doubt it's full of DRM, it's best kept away from imo.
<raul12>  where can i download that file ???
<v3ctor> raul12: try google
<tmdx120> need help with kmail can anyone help me?
<oheard> raul12: install Opera from the repositories and you shouldn't have a problem.
<danny500> mac is the worst os so far. Did you know that windows xp actually runs 2x faster on a mac computer then osx does.
<gupta> Try : http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=28354%2C28352&location=101&sub=++++&x=46&y=7
<raul12>  but i want to install it offline
<danny500> thats pretty bad
<nuku> oheard: well the commerical repo opera is still 9.00 which is bad due to some bugfixes and ssl certificate issues..
<oheard> danny500: your argument is flawed... XP is 5 years old...
<paddy2k> how old is NT4?
<danny500> yeah and
<oheard> nuku: oh I see.
<danny500> they've already proved it
<tobias__> sb
<v3ctor> paddy2k: 10years?
<oheard> danny500: I doubt vista will run 2x as fast on a mac than os x...
<cojy> how can i have the full access of the system?
<danny500> xp does that already
<nuku> the 9.02 works without problems installed from the right deb..
<paddy2k> v3ctor: thanx
<tmdx120> any kmail gurus out there?
<v3ctor> paddy2k: rough guess
<danny500> maximum pc did a test on it
<cojy> I can't even rename the linux partition (filesystem)
<tobias__> should i install "libflash-mozplugin"? would it save me?
<tmdx120> I need to know if you can use kmail to show aol email?
<oheard> danny500: but you see OS X is modern, new, sexy, XP isn't...
<danny500> they speed test both os's on the new mac and windows ran 2x faster
<v3ctor> tmdx120: does aol email support POP?
<Solveneq> woah
<Solveneq> i changed to kubuntu and my display is going insane
<danny500> I don't care about looks, I care about performence
<cojy> how can i have the full access of the system?
<oheard> danny500: I can run windows ME 5x faster than windows XP in vmware, ME must be so much better! :O
<cojy> I can't even rename the linux partition (filesystem)
<nuku> raul: wget http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-434/intel-linux/en/opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<nuku> raul12: ..
<v3ctor> lol @ oheard
<paddy2k> cojy: you have to become a superuser
<tmdx120> v3ctor: No, I dont think so. I have to check.
* v3ctor writes that one down
<danny500> yeah your right. And ME is extremly fast online for some reason
<cojy> and hoq do I do that?
<raul12> i am working on it
<nuku> raul12: this will give you the deb you can install via "sudo dpkg -i opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb"
<raul12> @naku
<paddy2k> cojy: in konsole type sudo before your command to have root privilages
<cojy> okay :) thanks
<paddy2k> cojy: to open a program with root privilages in the KDE hit ALT-F2 then type "kdesu <program>"
<raul12>  but why my 1st package which i downloaded from opera did not run
<raul12>  ???
<dimsuz> hi! how do I setup xorg so I can enter (C) simbol?
<dimsuz> some xkb magic needed? :)
<raul12>  @nuku
<paddy2k> raul12: are you using kubuntu?
<raul12>  yup
<raul12>  6.06
<nuku> raul12: well opera supports alot of distributions which have different libs... so you need to get the one appropiate for ubuntu :)
<danny500> which is the best linux so far?
<tmdx120> v3ctor: It supports IMAP
<paddy2k> raul12: I installed Opera 0.02 just fine on the same distro by selecting Ubuntu as my distro in the downloads page and it works perfectly. (like right now)
<raul12>  but not mine
<raul12>  i have download the .deb and zip package
<raul12>  tryed both
<danny500> use firefox
<paddy2k> raul12: did you try getting it from the canonical repository in adept?
<raul12>  but now the icon comes up sometimes dance then gone
<danny500> it's better then opera anyways
<paddy2k> Opera's way better!
<raul12>  well i have downloaded it manually
<raul12>  from opera
<danny500> are you kiding?
<raul12>  site
<oheard> danny500: people are entitled to choose the software they want. :-)
<raul12>  nope not even 0.01 %
<raul12>  still opera kinda better
<raul12>  slightly slower than fire
<nuku> opera slower than fx?!
<nuku> never happend to see that :p
<raul12>   slightly
<danny500> well if you can't get opera. why waist all your time when you prob already have firefox installed
<nuku> fx is WAY slower than fx..
<nuku> opera :)
<oheard> I tend to find firefox the most memory eating/leaking program in existance... so I use konqueror for the integration with KDE. :-D
<nuku> is faster
<nuku> i make no sense :p
<raul12>  well i want to waste time in solving the problem
<raul12>  not installing opera
<paddy2k> raul12: try getting it from the repos. that way it "should" work without any trouble. want the repos link?
<nuku> raul12: still does not work? with the package i told you?
<Admiral_Chicago> the GUI is superior to Opera, Konqui IMO
<raul12>  yup
<raul12>  yup it is
<danny500> hey, a browser is a browser
<v3ctor> konqueror is the only browser for me ;)
<raul12>  well i did ask my question if u didnt see
<danny500> who cares how fast it is
<raul12>  @ubotu
<danny500> as long as it works
<Admiral_Chicago> food now ttul
<oheard> Says the guy who claims Windows is better than OS X because it's faster...
<v3ctor> lol
<paddy2k> LOL
* v3ctor was waiting for that
<nuku> raul12: an unlikely case is that you may have to "apt-get install libqt3-mt"
* paddy2k high 5's v3ctor
<v3ctor> "I don't care about looks, I care about performence"
<oheard> xD
<danny500> I only meant that for os's
<danny500> not browsers
<_Shade_> i'm going to upgrade my dapper to edgy beta. Is it safe ?
<paddy2k> danny500: stop digging!
<danny500> ?
<oheard> _Shade_: I would wait until it's released if I was you.
* oheard takes the shovel from danny500.
<_Shade_> oheard well i don't expect anything stable, i just wanted to test a bit
<nuku> hehe wonders how an os with an O(2^n) thread sheduler would perform :p
<oheard> _Shade_: then by all means go ahead, :-D
<raul12> libqt3-mt these lib file is already installed
<_Shade_> but last time i did that (dapper -> edgy knot3 it did not launch)
<danny500> I'm not using a shovel. I'm using a backhoe lol
<v3ctor> _Shade_: it is plenty stable enough for testing
<tmdx120> v3ctor: It supports IMAP
<nuku> raul12: and you still get missing libqt when running opera form konsole?
<raul12> yup
<v3ctor> tmdx120: I don't care about looks, I care about performence
<v3ctor> doh
<v3ctor> wrong paste
<tmdx120> v3ctor: ???
<nuku> raul12: maybe you have broken something by installing it by hand before :p
<v3ctor> tmdx120: http://www.mepis.org/olddocs/kmail-setup/
<tmdx120> v3ctor: LOL THANKS!!!
<raul12> and the .deb package link i got
<raul12> dont help much
* oheard considers going to the shop and getting a load of cool stuff to put in his mouth... e.g. chocolate...
<_Shade_> ok, so i will try
* v3ctor is testing out xubuntu and is not used ot it's quirks yet
<danny500> lol
<raul12> it says architecture mis match
<nuku> raul12: ah you are on x64?!
<raul12> i have x64 and it is i386
<raul12> yup
<nuku> ok i see
<raul12> some 1 said it can be installed
<raul12> on x64
<nuku> thats the problem i guess :)
<_Shade_> i suppose i should perform a clean install of dapper first ?
<danny500> probably
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> you don't want to do a dirty install
<v3ctor> why not do a clean install of edgy beta?
<danny500> you'll have o clean you cpu then
<danny500> lol
<nuku> raul12: you may try the statically linked version then.. http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-434/intel-linux/en/opera-static_9.02-20060919.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<_Shade_> v3ctor because i don't have it burnt yet - i have to do dist-upgrade
<v3ctor> ahh
<_Shade_> v3ctor do you think it will work ?
<v3ctor> i did the same thing with this xubuntu
<v3ctor> it will work
<nuku> raul12: but i don't know much about x64 installations.. you might be able to have a lib32/ or something like that with the appropiate libs there..
<nuku> raul12: but there are probably people who can tell you more about it :)
<_Shade_> v3ctor it did not for knot 3... but it's beta at all :)
<v3ctor> i did it 2 days ago
<raul12> but not finding them ^_^ lol
<nuku> raul12: hehe well it was not clear that you use x64 ...
<v3ctor> fresh dapper server install > upgrade to edgy > install xubuntu-desktop
<raul12> lol
<_Shade_> v3ctor i'll try then... may i use synaptic or adept, or should it be @ init3
<raul12> but from herre some 1 told me that i386 can be installed on x64
<nuku> raul12: its a more common setup to have a hybrid installation for 32bit libs in general
<v3ctor> always safer in single user mode
<v3ctor> less things running
<paddy2k> raul12: I think you using an x64 box is the issue here. Thats why Ubuntu ship a seperate x64 version (and mac version)
<raul12> well i have intstalled all lib32 files
<nuku> raul12: well try the static one .. the link i gave you.. you may have luck with it..
<raul12> i am on it
<oheard> Does Opera not have a 64bit build?
<trappist> not that I know of
<raul12> nope
<oheard> That's a little silly...
<nuku> raul12: you may have to do something like export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib32 or wherever they are
<nuku> hehe almost all browser plugins are 32bit too :p
<raul12> where i can make these change
<raul12> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib32
<danny500> who's DCC?
<nuku> raul12: in konsole try this..   "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib32 opera"
<paddy2k> they only have an i386 build http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-434/intel-linux/en/
<_Shade_> v3ctor ok thanks then.... awww... i have one more question: if i do the update and the packages are downloading, can i simply poweroff my machine and then continue the process at a later time or do i have to do it at once?
<nuku> but as i told you i am not into x64 installations so its just a blind guess ..
<v3ctor> as long as they are not installing...it *should* be ok
<nuku> and i bet the static version might work for you
<_Shade_> ah thanx then
<v3ctor> you could use the download only option
<danny500> who's DCC?
<v3ctor> then upgrade later
* _Shade_ puts the cd into the drive
<raul12> ok
<danny500> how do you do that? ^
<_Shade_> v3ctor and the syntax is... ?
<paddy2k> I've a question. Would installing the latest KDE with Adept mess up my Kubuntu install?
<danny500> it might
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<v3ctor> --download-only with aptitude
<_Shade_> ok thanks pal
<dinosaur-rus> I've just fucked up my HDD
<danny500> dinosaur-rus> LOL LOL LOL
<trappist> dinosaur-rus: language, please
<v3ctor> dinosaur-rus: they are hard to use in that state
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: ok sorry
<paddy2k> dinosarus-rus: hdd fuck up virgin?
<danny500> lol
<trappist> paddy2k: please.
<v3ctor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<paddy2k> I just wanted to know if it was the first time.
<trappist> paddy2k: find another way to say it.
<danny500> yeah, won't want the three year olds to learn bad launguage
<v3ctor> paddy2k: as funny as it may be ^^
<danny500> every one in this room, how old are you?
<danny500> 17
<dinosaur-rus> I mean I backed up the most sensitive data in preparation for installing Kubuntu and formatted Linux partition... but I forgot to move backups to another one... so everything is lost
<paddy2k> dinsaur-rus: so what happened?
<v3ctor> danny500: it is not just age issue either. we don't want to insult because of cultural/religious backgrounds either
<paddy2k> nasty!
<dinosaur-rus> paddy2k: I lost all my data from Linux
<danny500> well then it's all gone, thers' nothing you can do
<paddy2k> easy to do
<dinosaur-rus> danny500: except killing myself for such stupid mistake
<danny500> pray to god, maybe he'll fix it for you. lol
<danny500> well what type of data did you lose?
* v3ctor .oO( please don't say pr0n )
<danny500> LOL
<danny500> dinosaur porn
<paddy2k> I've had hard drives burn out (because it was wrapped in tinfoil), partition tables go south etc. There may be a small chance to recover the formatted data if you can get your hands on forensic tools!
<dinosaur-rus> lots of sources from different repositories, downloaded files, projects, configuration files
<danny500> well that's informative
<danny500> disk warrior might be able to reverse the erase
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: did you actually overwrite it with other data or just formatted it?
<dinosaur-rus> danny500: all that data was collected for months and some with difficulties
<danny500> I know they use it on mac for that reason but I don't know if they have it for linux
<danny500> look up disk warrior
<dinosaur-rus> nuku: formatted it
<dinosaur-rus> danny500: now I'm without Linux
<danny500> ou have no os?
<paddy2k> danny500: if its for OS X it might be for *nix systems
<danny500> what are you using for an os right now?
<zorglu_> .
<dinosaur-rus> danny500: only Windows is still working
<paddy2k> dinosaur-rus:live disk?
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: well normally a format just wipes the inode table/fat/mft or whatever .. so chances are very good to rescue most of your stuff
<paddy2k> ah right
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: efforts depends on the filesystem it was before ;)
<danny500> well try to use disk warrior. It will bring back the files
<dinosaur-rus> paddy2k: uh, Kubuntu 6.10 Live CD loads successfully only on every ~10 attempt, it's kinda buggy for me
<danny500> thats what it's made for. this prob
<danny500> well that sucks
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: have you checked the CD ?
<danny500> yeah, check the cd for errors
<paddy2k> dinosaur-rus: if your on windoz try "PC Inspector File Recovery" it's free and worked when I busted my partition table.
<danny500> yeah, but will it be able to read linux files?
* paddy2k srugs
<danny500> or does it only look for exe and dll's?
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_, danny500: I've checked ISO md5sum after downloading
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> and
<nuku> i had very good results with easyrecovery pro some time ago :)
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: when you boot and that it fails, what is the issue
<paddy2k> danny500: I recovered loads of different files.
<Blacken> If you can locate partitionmagic, IIRC it can recover smashed tables.
<danny500> ok then, guess it works then lol
<nuku> well as i said most important is the underlying filesystem to decide what tool to use :)
<zorglu_> hard to keep a channel on topic :)
<dinosaur-rus> well, before downloading that ISO, I've ordered Kubuntu 6.06 by ShipIt :)
<dragonkh> anyone here?
<dragonkh> ah cool
<Blacken> dinosaur-rus: It'll take quite some time to get to you.
<Blacken> dinosaur-rus: I wouldn't rely on that.
<paddy2k> I say just look with a tool, if it doesn't work,, move on to the next one
<dinosaur-rus> Blacked: at least it's free, so as reserve it'd be good
<nuku> or... forget about the data :P
<paddy2k> Blacked: I got my package in about 5-6 weeks. better than fed*x
* Blacken ordered 20 ubuntu and 20 kubuntu CDs (and a couple edubuntu ones) for a set of how-to presentations he's doing. In December. Ordered them *now*.
<dinosaur-rus> nuku: that was reiserfs, formatting tool I've used supports ext3 only, so... :/
<paddy2k> anyone use edubuntu in a class room situation?
<Blacken> paddy2k: I installed it last year at my high school. It's still ticking along without complaints.
<hyper> abattoir: hiya
<dinosaur-rus> oh "PC Inspector File Recovery" does't support Linux partitions
<hyper> trappist: hiya
<Blacken> paddy2k: And since this presentation (and tech-education conference...thing...hard to describe) is going to have a bunch of education professionals, I felt it best to have some ltsp CDs around.
<paddy2k> Blacken: cool, does it rely on virtualisation and thin clients? I know the server has to have a certain amount for each client.
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: reiserfsck can do nice work in rebuilding the journal
<Blacken> paddy2k: It's LTSP.
<Blacken> paddy2k: No virtualization that I know about, but it's thin-client X-terminal machines.
<paddy2k> dinosaur-rus: sorry about that then, but if windoz ever goes south  on you (and it will) you could use that!
<Blacken> The K12LTSP setup that runs most of the school's linux thinclients has a bunch of standardized clients...I just got the trash machines. As long as boot-over-ethernet worked, I used 'em.
<dinosaur-rus> nuku: what journal if partition has been formatted to another fs?
<paddy2k> Blacken: If you were at aKademy you could have picked up a box of Kubuntu, they had loads there
<Blacken> paddy2k: I live in Maine and am a poor college student.
<Blacken> paddy2k: End of story. :P
<Blacken> No aKademy for me.
<nuku> dinosaur-rus:  something like this may work: reiserfsck scan-whole-partition rebuild-tree /dev/yourdev
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: but you should dd the whole partition first so you can play around
<dinosaur-rus> does anyone here, except me, encounter problems with Kubuntu 6.10 amd64 Live-CD?
<paddy2k> Blacken: yea, I bumped into the "kicker" team walking the streets of dublin wearing KDE t's on a friday night while out on the beer and found out it was on.
<buzzy> sorry for OT, people i m looking for fortran dedicated channel..is there one?
<Blacken> paddy2k: Aha. I need to get me one of those shirts.
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: or an --rebuild-sb to rebuild the superblock
<Blacken> dinosaur-rus: From what I hear, it's rare not to have a problem with the liveCD. 6.10 64-bit seems to still be a wee bit touchy.
<nuku> dinosaur-rus: ..take a look at the for example: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/repairing-reiserfs-file-system-with-reiserfsck.html
<Blacken> dinosaur-rus: Might want to go download/burn i386-6.06.
<voraistos> !voodoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voodoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> !tdfx
<paddy2k> Blacken: http://www.kde.org/stuff/merchandise.php the mug has pride of place in my work cage/cubicle
<trappist> dinosaur-rus: problems (bugs) are inevitable.  especially in an instable, unreleased OS, but maybe you could be more specific.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tdfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !info rutilt edgy
<ubotu> Package rutilt does not exist in edgy
<lupine_85> boooooooooooo hoooooooooooo
<Blacken> paddy2k: Ugh, maybe I don't need that shirt. That's ugly.
<trappist> voraistos: if you're taking stabs in the dark, try /msg ubotu query
<paddy2k> gud morning, gud evening and gud nite. I'm off to hide some guinness in my belly.
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: it displays KDE splash, loads some components, and then the screens gets screwed up (noise in the upper part, solid pink color in the bottom). number of loaded components differs from time to time
<v3ctor> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: also, it doesn't show any partitions when manual partitioning is chosen during installation (so I didn't go further - don't want to loose absolutely everything)
<ka6sox> anyone around who has tried to install kubuntu on a PowerMac-G4-AGP> with a nVidia card?
<trappist> dinosaur-rus: yeah usplash in general is sucking pretty bad on both my amd64 boxen, livecd or not
<TheGateKeeper> dinosaur-rus: use the alternative CD, it uses a text installer
<Blacken> I almost bought an AMD64 box, but I'm glad I didn't. Still too many issues.
<BluesKaj> you can run 32 bit OS on AMD 64 ...I do and it runs very well
<jhutchins_wk> What's the kubuntu equivalent of "chkconfig" to manage services?
<dinosaur-rus> TheGateKeeper: may be it'd be better to add non-GUI installer (without loading Live-CD) and some recovery features (like restoring rewritten loader)?
<Blacken> BluesKaj: I know. That'd what I'd probably have done if I'd bought one. But the Inspiron Core Duo laptop was way cheaper than the AMD64 desktop.
<Blacken> dinosaur-rus: lots of people have been asking for that...
<Blacken> dinosaur-rus: No luck so far. :-/
<BluesKaj> should still run
<ka6sox> is there a better place to ask kubuntu-ppc questions?
<TheGateKeeper> dinosaur-rus: and it's called the alternative CD lol
<andy> where can i get libvisual-0.4-plugins
<andy> for dapper
<otaku-san> How does the update releasing normally go?  I mean....it seems that I've been updating everyday for the past 2 weeks....there was a long calm then boom!   Is it about this time when alot of release dates happen?
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<otaku-san> andy: look in Adept..at the top in the search box type in the pack and wait....and something might come up.  If that doesn't work...google it...you probably will find a .dep pack of it
<tomek__> Hi
<tomek__> I have problem with Amarok
<tomek__> I don't play mp3 on this player
<otaku-san> tomek__: That takes a special package
<tomek__> I don't listen music
<andy> otaku-san: tried both and no success
<Solveneq> how can i set up my ndiswrapper so i dont haev to modprobe it every boot?
<tomek__> for example mp3
<tomek__> what can I do it ??
<otaku-san> tomek__: You mean you can't listen to mp3s.  Thats because Amarok doesn't come with support for mp3's.  You have to install a package.  Wait I'll get it for you.
<tomek__> ok
<josey> I'm converting all my mp3s to ogg right now :P
<otaku-san> andy: libvisuals?  You couldn't find anything....
<otaku-san> josey: using what?
<nuku> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<nuku> tomek__: thats the one you need :)
<josey> audacity
<otaku-san> nuku: thank you
<tomek__> libxine -extra .... ??
<otaku-san> tomek__: a codec is what mp3 is
<nuku> extracodecs .. like .. mp3 :)
<tomek__> ok
<tomek__> thanks
<tomek__> very thanks
<trappist> short for COmpressor/DECompressor
<otaku-san> .....I was almost done with the same thing trappist!  You beat me
<trappist> :)
<[GuS] > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codec
<nuku> you might even call it COder/DECoder :)
<otaku-san> josey: ya...Audicity does Mp3 to Ogg...On Amarok I have a script installed that can trancoded a whole bunch of codecs....just can't find it on Amarok
<otaku-san> transcode*
<zorglu_> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<otaku-san> zorglu_: hmmmm....never heard of it....Do you use it?
<zorglu_> otaku-san: nope, i dont. but it is the one advised by help.ubuntu.org
<zorglu_> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins_wk> I hate to keep asking this, but the ubuntu forums are down.
<zorglu_> otaku-san: in the first url
<jhutchins_wk> What's the *buntu eqivalent of chkconfig to start/stop/manage services in init?
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: update-rc.d
<otaku-san> zorglu_: Thanks
<zorglu_> jhutchins_wk: hmm fdoving told me the other day. something with sysv in the title
<zorglu_> jhutchins_wk: i think it is sysvconfig
<zorglu_> !info sysvconfig
<trappist> I personally think chkconfig is superior
<ubotu> sysvconfig: A text menu based utility for configuring init script links. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 144 kB
<zorglu_> jhutchins_wk: sysv-rc-conf package may be of interest too
<trappist> zorglu_: that's one of many interfaces for managing startup services, but chkconfig is a cli for managing one service at a time, so the equivalent here would be more like update-rc.d
<andy> libvisual-0.4-plugins --> this is not available for dapper
<andy> not even under backports
<jhutchins_wk> Thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Most of the init scripts for Mandriva and Fedora these days include a "status" command.
<nuku> andy: try imbrandon's repository afair he has it in there..
<Solveneq> how can i set up my ndiswrapper so i dont have to modprobe it every boot?
<zorglu_> Solveneq: i think it involve putting a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<andy> no luck nuku
<zorglu_> Solveneq: "man modprobe.conf" will explain the format of the file
<zorglu_> andy: why do you need it
<andy> for amarok visualizations
<andy> 1.4.3
<andy> it cannot work with 2.0
<andy> i've got libvisuals-0.4 just not the plugins
<zorglu_> http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142/pool-dapper/ <- you may try those...
<otaku-san> Does anyone else have probs with mplayer in Firefox?
<zorglu_> otaku-san: i do :)
<zorglu_> otaku-san: but i may not be a good example as mplayer fails everywhere on my box
<otaku-san> zorglu_: I don't know about you but mine only plays music...and it takes a long time doing it....and vids....well forget that.
<andy> thanks zorglu_
<otaku-san> zorglu_: I found this...totem-xine-firefox-plugin....thats what Ubuntu uses for Firefox....maybe it'll work in Kubuntu
<josey> I can't aubibly hear any degradation but does anyone know if you do lose quality with ogg?
<Chousuke> lose quality when you do what? compress CD audio?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> ogg is a lossy codec
<zorglu_> otaku-san: ok. likely as firefox is more gnome that kde
<jhutchins_wk> josey: Depends on your settings, but it's intended to be lossy.
<trappist> josey: you lose quality converting from one lossy format to another, yeah
<zorglu_> josey: in short, what they wanna know if loosing quality compared to which original quality
<Chousuke> However, it tries to get rid of the data that you would be unable to hear anyway. :)
<otaku-san> zorglu_: ya....Firefox is almost a hack for Kubuntu...they want you to use Konq...but Konq doesn't work for me.
<otaku-san> Firefox is cool anyways....
<josey> well ogg vs mp3
<zorglu_> josey: ogg provides better quality than mp3 for the same file size
<josey> cool thats what I wanted to hear :)
<otaku-san> ands it's opensource
<otaku-san> and*
<josey> yeah thats why I'm converting my mp3's
<Chousuke> mp3 will be free in about two years though
<Chousuke> but that's a long time
<jhutchins_wk> josey: The problem is if you convert mp3's to ogg, you will loose both what mp3 looses and what ogg looses, which are different.
<[GuS] > People... there is a problem in Edgy with USB disk? when i put data on it, i unplug and plug again.. and the disk is empty...
<otaku-san> Chousuke: really....where did you get this info?
<[GuS] > that happening to me with any USB disk
<Chousuke> otaku-san: it's what I've heard.
<Chousuke> otaku-san: AFAIK the patents expire on 2008 :)
<jhutchins_wk> josey: If you have the original lossless format files or CD's or whatever you can convert those, but if you go mp3 => ogg you will have crap.
<Chousuke> jhutchins_wk: not necessarily
<otaku-san> Chousuke: well then....opensource Mp3....sounds good
<jhutchins_wk> Chousuke: crap being relative.
<Chousuke> yeah :P
<Chousuke> otaku-san: well, not open source as much as "not burdened by patents"
<jhutchins_wk> otaku-san: ogg is generally considered to be a better algorythm, it's significantly newer.
<andy> how to make amarok visualisations fullscreen with a particular resolution?
<jhutchins_wk> mp3 is OLD.
<Chousuke> there are numerous open source mp3 encoders and decoders.
<otaku-san> well duh
<jhutchins_wk> It's actually MPEG2 layer 3, and they're on like MPEG5 now.
<Chousuke> You're just not allowed to use it now :/
<jhutchins_wk> Chousuke: Sure you are, it's just a matter of buying the right license.
<shadowraven> how would i g about reinstall me wireless driver? i updated my laptop a few days ago and the wireless broke
<jhutchins_wk> How do you determine what cute version name you have?
<jhutchins_wk> All I know is the number, 6.06.
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: lsb_release -a
<josey> Does anyone else prefer konquorer to firefox?
<josey> konquorer seems to have potential
<otaku-san> zorglu_: do you think I should uninstall the mplayer plugin so the totem one can work?
<warpzone> josey: I would if I didn't have to switch back to ff all the time, so I just stick with ff
<shadowraven> how would i go about reinstalingl my wireless driver? i updated my laptop a few days ago and the wireless broke. I have the wireless 3945
<josey> i like the buit in ad filtering
<TheGateKeeper> how do you install font?
<zorglu_> otaku-san: no idea, i know mine deosnt work, but i never investigate further to make it work
<otaku-san> josey: only thing about konq for me....is it just goes way slow on the internet...Firefox goes fast....so I use FF
<jhutchins_wk> trappist: Got it, dapper.
<warpzone> otaku-san: tried swiftfox? its noticeably faster
<otaku-san> zorglu_: I'll just nuke the mplayer....so I don't have clashing players
<zorglu_> otaku-san: ok
<nuku> http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html opera ftw :)
<warpzone> Any linux gurus here? I have a maybe tough question
<otaku-san> warpzone: hahaha no not like RAM slow...I mean connection slow...I have a good fast connection...Firefox goes fast...and Konq...for some reason goes at dailup speeds
<otaku-san> Opera works too
<josey> otaku: yeah i think it's slower becuase it waits for the entire page to be loaded before it displays it... or so it seems
<Tm_T> warpzone: dunno about guru but spit it out
<otaku-san> hahah I was about to say the same thing
<otaku-san> josey: hmmm yeah it seems to do that...sometimes...maybe theres an option somewhere.
<warpzone> Tm_T: whenever I SSH into my school computer, it has something that colors the text, so its easy to seperate code and whatnot
<warpzone> Tm_T: it even works in editors like nano and vim
<Tm_T> and?
<warpzone> Tm_T: is that a shell script or something I can switch on
<zorglu_> warpzone: you have to ask a question to get an answer
<otaku-san> that how editors should work with code...Notepad in winbloze distroyed that
<warpzone> Tm_T: I want to duplicate it on my compy
<warpzone> zorglu_: needed bg info :-P
<otaku-san> warpzone: what kind of OS do you have?
<otaku-san> cuz you seem not to have Linux
<warpzone> no no its linux
<zorglu_> ok im lost
<warpzone> i think fedora core at the school
<otaku-san> ....yeah...I saw...nano..
<zorglu_> warpzone: wha tis the question ?
<warpzone> zorglu_: is there a way to color the text like kate or gedit do, but in the bash prompt?
<otaku-san> warpzone: ahhhh now we get somewhere
<nuku> warpzone: look at $PS1 env var :)
<zorglu_> warpzone: depends what text you want to colorize ?
<trappist> warpzone: vim does syntax hilighting
<warpzone> haha sorry guys didnt mean to be redundant
<otaku-san> zorglu_: he wants it to color coding so you can figure it out easier...like in kate
<zorglu_> otaku-san: in bash ? deosnt make much sence to me :)
<jhutchins_wk> warpzone: Some distros are aliasing the bash commands to <command> -color.  That may be what you're seeng.
<jhutchins_wk> so ls becomes ls --color
<otaku-san> zorglu_: yeah in bash....what coding would you do in bash?  .....Unless he's using it to debug
<warpzone> otaku-san: just beginning C stuff
<otaku-san> warpzone: ahhhh...C
<jhutchins_wk> warpzone: vim-enhanced 7
<zorglu_> warpzone: you are coding C in bash ?
<Chousuke> warpzone: you need a text editor :P
<warpzone> zorglu_: no no I mean I use vim or nano and complice using gcc
<zorglu_> warpzone: ok i think you need normal code colorization, kate does it, vim too i think
<trappist> yeah vim does
<Chousuke> emacs, jed, vim, just about any decent editor :)
<nuku> hehe echo "main(int argc, char** argv) {" >> main.c :p
<Chousuke> nuku: hehe
<warpzone> zorglu_:ooo okie I'll check the aliases too
<zorglu_> maybe it is to colorize the error output of gcc ?
<warpzone> zorglu_: no I just thought it was neat, made the prompt pretty :-P
<zorglu_> warpzone: sorry but what you want is not obvious.
<nuku> warpzone: check that you got "vim" installed not just "vim-tiny" as the tiny one does not have syntax highlighting
* dexter007 a to ?
<warpzone> zorglu_: thats cool I have places to check, PSI and default aliases and vim. I've got a direction now
<nuku> warpzone: and do something like "echo syntax on >> ~/.vimrc"
<zorglu_> warpzone: ok :)
<warpzone> alrighty, thanks a bunch guys, didnt mean to overrun the party
<nuku> warpzone: we just want to bring a little color in your life :)
<warpzone> nuku: I appreciate it :-P
<Chousuke> run vimtutor first though
<Chousuke> so you learn how to quit the app :P
<zorglu_> and never come back :)
* zorglu_ dislike vi :)
<warpzone> Chousuke: I used to just mash the keys. iterative process, eventually found out :-P
<nuku> haha and feel the power of vim by using :x instead of :wq ;)
* Chousuke doesn't dislike vi
<warpzone> yeah its more instructor-forced, so not much of a choice
<Chousuke> jed is nice too
* nuku doesn't dislike not to use no vim :)
<Chousuke> I went through vimtutor today, actually
<|lostbyte|> hi..
<warpzone> |lostbyte| howdy
<|lostbyte|> Whats that kde program that has msn, yahooo etc..
<|lostbyte|> warpzone, hi.
<warpzone> kopete
<MetaMorfoziS> kopete
<trappist> |lostbyte|: kopete
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<trappist> I think we have a consensus
<|lostbyte|> argh.. thanks Guys
<MetaMorfoziS> little cpmcprd
<MetaMorfoziS> little concord
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<warpzone> if you dont mind the occasionaly crash. there's also Gaim
<MetaMorfoziS> erhm
<MetaMorfoziS> for me it never crashed
<warpzone> but my KDE disagreed with GTK based stuff
<nuku> but first priority was "kde program" :)
<MetaMorfoziS> but we hate gtk:)
<zorglu_> no we dont hate
<Chousuke> I wonder if I should remap capslock to esc
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> zorglu_:  okay, a big half of this room's users hate it.
<warpzone> MEtaMorfoziS: yknow, I still can't decide. I love KDE, but I'm back to Gnome temporarily until I find out why firefox was leaking so badly only in KDE
<nuku> we sure do hate GObject and like QObject ;P
<zorglu_> MetaMorfoziS: i hope not
<MetaMorfoziS> warpzone: the best thing that annyos me is firefox is gtk:/
<Chousuke> would be a lot easier if caps lock was esc
<nuku> well opera is Qt .. here we go ;)
* nuku has to stop flaming
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i'm familiar with opera
<warpzone> MEtaMorfoziS: yeah that and I really wish kTorrent dht protocal was standardized with other clients
<MetaMorfoziS> but why that guys can't add extension support erhm?:(((
<nuku> well might come with 10.. but i never needed an extension anyway :) (maybe a very little customized buttons or userjs but not mandatory)
<MetaMorfoziS> opera is faster in javascript than any other...:( the javascript debugger is better than any other firefox ext:( but it haven't got exts only malvareous widgets, don't have skins, but have some children-faults and the menu-s are idiot...
<subi> hola
<subi> necesito ayuda por favor
<subi> algien puede exarmen una mano???
<zorglu_> !es
<MetaMorfoziS> nuku: for webdeveloping, i need some very important that - i'think - opera don't have
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> !es > subi
<subi> dime
<nuku> MetaMorfoziS: what is that? tried the webdeveloper toolbar?
<MetaMorfoziS> but firefox like t eat 150%of my ram:(
<MetaMorfoziS> nuku fr firefox, yes:)
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_: for future refence if you do a !command > user they get the message without showing the channel
<nuku> MetaMorfoziS: for opera :)
<MetaMorfoziS> and colorzilla, and firebug, and others
<nuku> MetaMorfoziS: operawiki.info
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: i knew this command
<MetaMorfoziS> i check
<warpzone> firefoxed forced me to restart x a few times a day
<nuku> i use the kde color picker ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> detto...:D but it's a habit...
<MetaMorfoziS> from windows:)
<nuku> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> sometimes i use that if i forget it
<nuku> hehe well its in the upper right corner of my screen so i get always remembered ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> earch results: 0 matches for webdeveloper
<MetaMorfoziS> i forget it is able in a kicker applet...
<nuku> http://operawiki.info/WebDevToolbar
<MetaMorfoziS> but anywhere thecolorpicker forms
<MetaMorfoziS> you can grab colors
<MotorCityMadMan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have infos about flash 9 for linux?
<MotorCityMadMan> !flashplayer
<nuku> MetaMorfoziS: just some blogging ..
<MetaMorfoziS> yes.. but other?
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaMorfoziS: sec
<nuku> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<Admiral_Chicago> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<nuku> hehe :)
<MotorCityMadMan> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player9
<MenZa> eenteresting
<DaSkreech> Hello can anyone help with a complaining scsi Kernel module?
<nuku> yeah you can always use wine.. opera runs very fast in wine btw :)
* nuku has to stop this :)
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: wow. SCSCI eh?
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't help you but good luck man
<DaSkreech> It's throwing an error I can't figure out if I can fix
<cox377___> does anyone here use MSI motherboards with kubuntu?
<Lechero> someone know the day of the official realease of kubuntu edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> !schedule > Lechero
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its the 21
<Lechero> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<Lechero> 26 ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<MetaMorfoziS> cox377___: yes i have
<cox377___> MetaMorfoziS: do u know the MSI utilities app that u can get under windows?
<cox377___> MetaMorfoziS: i was wondering if there was something similar for linux?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm only used that crap for updating drivers
<MetaMorfoziS> but it is worst forit...
<MetaMorfoziS> what other you need?
<cox377___> MetaMorfoziS: well that was all, just drivers.. so did u update the drivers for your mobo over and above the standard linux ones?
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno what that can, i don't like the integrated internet explorer based high-skinned apps
<MetaMorfoziS> cox377___: linux have all drivers that you need
<MetaMorfoziS> i think.
<MetaMorfoziS> it supports all standard or welldocumented protocolls, functions, devices...
<muthana> ss
<cox377___> MetaMorfoziS: yeh i know.. as good as it is i was just wondering if there was anyway using there own drivers.. found it made a massive difference in performance after doing it 4 windowz
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't think msi develops drivers for msi
<MetaMorfoziS> for linux, sry
<MetaMorfoziS> but, i don't think is there a big difference
<MetaMorfoziS> between a well driver-ed win and linux
<cox377___> Nah.. it was a shot in the dark.. not too worry
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not sensed any difference, btw.
<MetaMorfoziS> i have kt880 neo or what... "kt" and 880 is fix, but i don't know from head it's precise type:)
<DaSkreech> Is there a Kubuntu DVD?
<oheard> Yes
<terwilliger> Hi guys. I've yet to be able to set Kubuntu to recognize Thunderbird as default email client, or FF as default browser. Clicking a link in Tbird doesn't launch FF. Clicking a mailto link in FF doesn't launch T'bird. What am I doing wrong?
<Surger> DaSkreech: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Surger> Bottom of the page
<MetaMorfoziS> terwilliger: forget "system settings"
<oheard> terwilliger: change it in the control centre.
<MetaMorfoziS> instead use the kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> and set the default programs
<MetaMorfoziS> in kde components
<oheard> System Settings has that...
<orkid__> is there a way to install kubuntu booting from a 64MB USB (or floppy, or whatever) and doing a net install?
<DaSkreech> Surger: Damn :(
<terwilliger> 'K. Thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> the problem in thunderbird is easy to solve with one line in pref.js iirc, find about it on ubuntuforums.org
<finalbeta> After I change/start a song in amarok, the player hangs a couple of seconds. Any idea's why?
<Surger> DaSkreech: You don't like DVD isos?
<oheard> terwilliger: in System Settings goto KDE Components. :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> i said forget it from ratty
<MetaMorfoziS> that app is a crap recreation of kcontrol...
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know why it needed
<DaSkreech> Surger: No I had a Ubuntu DVD and tried to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it threw up
<Surger> Hmmm ... sounds bad. :)
<finalbeta> Seriously, is this normal behaviour for amarok? Stalling for seconds after every song change?
<oheard> finalbeta: no, it is not.
<terwilliger> OK...checked Kcontrol, and the KDE components are Tbird and FF. It's set right, it just don't act right ;)
<maryen> whoo im registered now
* oheard <3s Amarok.
<MetaMorfoziS> <3s ?
<oheard> loves.
<oheard> It's a heart see. <3
<DaSkreech> Surger: Yeah Kind of hard to keep EVERYTHING in memory
<maryen> i like amarok
<MetaMorfoziS> and how "hates" writed in leet language?
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<maryen> </3 amarok
<oheard> idd.
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<MetaMorfoziS> idd?
<oheard> Although it isn't "leet", it's just an emote... :P
<oheard> indeed
<MetaMorfoziS> sry:)
<maryen> terwilliger... ive heard that name before
<maryen> simpsons reference?
<terwilliger> maryen: Uh...don't think so...
<oheard> Past life maybe?
<oheard> ;-)
<maryen> gah maybe
<maryen> i swear ive heard that name used on the simpsons before
<oheard> Damn, cheap fast food and chocolate makes me feel funny. :-(
<terwilliger> Gotta be a past life. In a past life, I was a plumber's helper in a bathroom in Blind Staggers Arizona. I don't talk about it much
<maryen> which i will now go watch
<danbuntu> terwilliger is side show bobs surname isn't it?
<maryen> that was before you went down the pipes and discovered the mushroom kingdom right?
<maryen> omg yes it is!
<oheard> Rofl.
<terwilliger> Right! How'd you know?
<danbuntu> mis spent years at uni
<terwilliger> How do you think it makes me feel? Everybody else gets to be Marie Antoinette in a past life, and all I got to talk about is clogged toilets. It's traumatic.
<maryen> lol im still at uni, and misspending my years
<maryen> you also got to fight koopas and stuff
<gupta> which exaclt is the "X11 development package" ?
<gupta> exactly
<danbuntu> and drive go-karts
<terwilliger> Not even that...I wasn't the plumber, I was that plunger thing the plumber uses
<maryen> ah, so you traveled with mario
<maryen> gupta: xorg-dev
<terwilliger> Well...I spent my time sitting behind the toilet in a nice little Queen Ann, so I can't even talk about travels.
<gupta> maryen: ok, thanks
<oheard> I can see a great novel forming here, "The New Adventures of Plunger and Mario".
<maryen> lol
<terwilliger> Be well. I'm off to see if I can fix this
* oheard goes off to start development on a cross platform spreadsheet program written purely with QT4. :-D
<maryen> go finish kde 4
<maryen> i wants it bad
<oheard> xD
<danbuntu> or just some decent screenshots
<maryen> ya that would be nice too
* DaSkreech posts screenshot of Vista claiming that's the new look of KDE4
* maryen shudders
<vonHalenbach-de> me 2
* danbuntu wishs beryl worked well on kde
<DaSkreech> lol
<DaSkreech> danbuntu: It will
<maryen> lol it works better than xgl
* nuku posts some screenshot of OSX claiming that's the new look of Vista
<nuku> :p
* maryen double-shudders
<vonHalenbach-de> :)
<DaSkreech> maryen, vonHalenbach-de: You know that most people are going to skin it to look like windows anyway :)
<maryen> or osx
<nuku> or kde 3 :)
<vonHalenbach-de> Yeah, that may be true, because they feel more familiar with windows look. Feal at home.
<vonHalenbach-de> feel
<_27147789511060> Soir !
<maryen> but this isnt linspire, its kubuntu
<vonHalenbach-de> I certainly don't want the vista look.
<DaSkreech> Bet no one tries to skin it to look like e ^_^
<DaSkreech> LinuxXP :)
<vonHalenbach-de> I like to try new things, walk new ways.
<MetaMorfoziS> DaSkreech: kde4 is able to run ?
<MetaMorfoziS> when it comes out?
<maryen> someone needs to skin it to look like fvwm
<hacosta_> hi, is there a way to remove all panels from kde
<apokryphos> no release date set for KDE 4 yet
<hacosta_> including kicker
<apokryphos> and no, it doesn't really run
<apokryphos> hacosta_: killall -9 kicker
<DaSkreech> MetaMorfoziS: Yeah You can apt0-get it in Edgy now if you want
<vonHalenbach-de> bye
<MetaMorfoziS> hacosta_: why?:D
<hacosta_> im going to try it this way
<hacosta_> thanks apokryphos
<hacosta_> i use alt+f2 to start all my apps anyway
<MetaMorfoziS> you know...
<apokryphos> hacosta_: yeah, but seeing which apps you have running in some sort of taskbar is useful ;)
<DaSkreech> hacosta_: Yes alt+Space :)
<apokryphos> not that I use alt+f2 anymore :O. Good ol' kickoff
<hacosta_> apokryphos: middle click ftw
<apokryphos> kickoff is rapidly making katapult obsolete
<Admiral_Chicago> apokryphos: are you on edgy?
<MetaMorfoziS> why you don't want kicker?
<Surger> Can someone tell me why I can't run apps on my external USB disk? I get a "sudo: unable to execute ./build.sh: Permission denied" message.
<hacosta_> kickoff?
<apokryphos> the only thing it can't do now, still, is amarok track-changing
<BluesKaj> what does katapult do ?
<apokryphos> hacosta_: SUSE KDE Menu
<apokryphos> I heard talk that Kubuntu might use it, but I have no idea
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<MetaMorfoziS> Surger: i think its aproblem about the permission system
<maryen> katapult rocks
<hacosta_> katapult is going to be the default some day?
<MetaMorfoziS> i think your storage is vfat
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: kickoff?
<maryen> i <3 it
<Admiral_Chicago>   katapult does not work for me at all
<apokryphos> Admiral_Chicago: haven't used kubuntu in a couple of months, but I was then
<BluesKaj> thx apokryphos
<hacosta_> i really like the stanfard alt+fs
<Surger> MetaMorfoziS: It's ext3
<hacosta_> f2.
<MetaMorfoziS> that isn't handles all perms that ext3
<MetaMorfoziS> eh
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i don't know then
<Surger> MetaMorfoziS: I see the problem - it's mounted with noexec :(
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<MetaMorfoziS> eheheh
<apokryphos> hacosta_: it's good, but limited
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i'm going to purge katapult and reinstall it
<apokryphos> why?
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Nice. Why would that make katapult obsolete?
<Surger> MetaMorfoziS: What app does the auto mounting?
<MetaMorfoziS> mount
<MetaMorfoziS> your mount list is
<hacosta_> katapult doesnt understand for example gg:foo
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/fstab
<MetaMorfoziS> if you boot it moutns all thing in fstab
<MetaMorfoziS> but you can do it manually: mount -a or umount -a
<MetaMorfoziS> (with sudo)
<apokryphos> hacosta_: kickoff does :D
<Surger> No this is automounted when plugged in - no entry in fstab
<nuku> kickoff reads your mind? :)
<MetaMorfoziS> oh, that is a kde magic, i dunno that, butif you put a line in fstab, and mount -a it works, imho
* hacosta_ googles kickoff
<MetaMorfoziS> or mount manually
<apokryphos> nuku: yup ;-)
<DaSkreech> apokryphos, hacosta_: It can :)
<Admiral_Chicago> it says it has started but doen't do aynthing after that
<apokryphos> kickoff has beagle incorporated into it
<nuku> apokryphos: is thre something more than the flash? like actual sourcecode? ;)
<apokryphos> which actually works so well now; no complaints with it
<DaSkreech> apokryphos, hacosta_: It's plugin based so it can do most anything that you can type and search for :)
<nuku> kickoff is not a nice word to google for :P
<apokryphos> nuku: it's been on SUSE 10.2 for some time now
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: talking about katapult? Bah.
<nuku> apokryphos: any site? before i start messing with keywords?
<Admiral_Chicago> apokryphos: sound like a hater to me
<wildchild> how do I set up my mic
<apokryphos> nuku: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2393
<wildchild> It's logitech's
<apokryphos> Admiral_Chicago: I like katapult very much, I just think that it's more-or-less obsolete now that kickoff's around
<apokryphos> I don't have it auto-starting anymore, since I haven't found myself needing to use it
<nuku> apokryphos: thanks i'll give it a try :)
<Admiral_Chicago> apokryphos: ah yes i agree about kickoff
<linuxkid2> Does anyone know of a Kicker applet that does Beagle and Google search?
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Can You turn off stuff in kickoff?
<apokryphos> linuxkid2: kickoff ;-)
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: like disable one of the tabs? Not that I know of yet
<DaSkreech> Or limit it's search range
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: you can, yes
* nuku slaps anonsvn.kde.org for beeing slow atm :/
<apokryphos> the beagle part to kickoff is essentially kerry-beagle
<linuxkid2> I already have Kerry
<linuxkid2> Does it integrate?
<nuku> apokryphos: are you taking part in development of it?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> nope
<linuxkid2> ??
<nuku> two binary answers in a row confuse people ;)
<apokryphos> linuxkid2: as in it does integrate in some ways. It displays search results inline, but for expansion of results etc full kerry window is launched
<Admiral_Chicago> linuxkid2: yes it integrates but
<apokryphos> it also inherits kerry settings for indexing etc
<linuxkid2> sounds ok
<Admiral_Chicago> apokryphos: much better than i was going to explain
<linuxkid2> I tought that the kerry indexing was Beagle. I once installed XFCE and the Kerry settings imported into Beagle
<nuku> quite huge sourcetree ......
<apokryphos> linuxkid2: kerry is a kde front-end to beagle, so yes -- you change beagle settings from kerry
<linuxkid2> I know. Thanks.
<j2daosh> who usesd k3b?
<Admiral_Chicago> j2daosh: i do
<apokryphos> j2daosh: the majority of people here
<j2daosh> have you ever tried to back up more then 4 gigs on a dvd?
<j2daosh> i have 21 gigs of files i need to backup
<Admiral_Chicago> apparent it is popular with GNOME people
<nuku> apokryphos: do you know if it has already been "debianized"?
<j2daosh> can i just add them all to the project now and when a disc gets full it will ask for another one and continue?
<Admiral_Chicago> j2daosh: i don't think so
<Phlogistique> j2daosh: tar+bz2 or tar.7z maybe ?
<apokryphos> nuku: if there's a debian package? I wouldn't know. Quick search on Google suggests there's instructions apparently for installing it on Ubuntu
<j2daosh> dang
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> thanks
<nuku> apokryphos: well still checking out the svn ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> j2daosh: i think you may want to check this out http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<nuku> apokryphos: well more like the debian/* structure to easily backport it :)
<Lechero> is hope xgl on kubuntu edgy?
<apokryphos> not yet, I'd guess
<DaSkreech> No but faith XGL is
<Admiral_Chicago> Lechero: i'm running it...
<maryen> wth is hope and fate xgl?
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu edgy beta 1 with XGL/compiz
<Lechero> Admiral_Chicago: work fine xgl on kde?
<linuxkid2> What package is it in? I searched for Kickoff with Adept but found nothing. I do have Universe enabled.
<nuku> linuxkid2:  there is no package for it in the repositories
<linuxkid2> :-(
<linuxkid2> Compile?
<Surger> Does anyone know how the automount thing in KDE works?
<Admiral_Chicago> Lechero: compiz has a memory leak but yes
<linuxkid2> Not to well.
<Admiral_Chicago> it took a whilu to install
<maryen> which do you like better admiral, xgl or beryl?
<Admiral_Chicago> i kill compiz, get my memory back and restart compiz
<maryen> er compiz, or beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> never seen beryl or used it
<BluesKaj> !gnormalize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnormalize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuku> compiz is deprecated beryl is the way to go
<linuxkid2> Just curiose, what's E17 like?
<maryen> as far as i know, beryl works better with kde than compiz does
<Lechero> of course, really i am waiting edgy for the new init :) the xgl is not more important
<scion> ello
<nuku> and i think xgl will also be replaces by aiglx everywhere..
<nuku> replaced
<soulrider> does anyone know hwo i can mount an ISO image of linux and make it bootable to be used on vmware ?
<maryen> yeah im thinking so too
<Lechero> nuku i agree with you
<BluesKaj> whynot just dualboot ?
<Lechero> soulrider: mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<maryen>  beryl and aiglx was the first i got running on my own
<maryen> though ive seen kororaa with xgl
<oheard> soulrider: in the config for the virtual machine change the CD-ROM to an ISO image, you can do that there. :D(-<
<soulrider> i tried that i think, but vmware wouldnt boot
<soulrider> ahh thanks
<linuxkid2> Is there a Kickoff debian package available somewhere?
<oheard> linuxkid2: www.apt-get.org should help you with that! :-D
* oheard goes back to err ``borrowing" features.
<linuxkid2> Might it be in the Seveas repo?
* oheard slaps linuxkid2
<oheard> meh..
<oheard> !info kickoff
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in any distro I know
<brainiacTLB> hooray, linux saved the day
<linuxkid2> Um, I don't think I want Kickoff. It's a replacement for KMenu. I want just a little search box for the panel to search either Google or Beagle, like Firefox sorta.
<oheard> !info kbfx
<brainiacTLB> laptop died, booted off pclinuxOS, copying files to main rig, then installing kubuntu
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
* oheard points to linuxkid2
<linuxkid2> thanks, but still, not sure...
<oheard> Look at some screenshots on the website. :-)
<sredna> linuxkid2: Fir KDE, press ALT + F2 and type "gg: SEARCHPHRASE" to search with google
<Lechero> one of the next steps of kubuntu may to have a best solutions for palms devices, now the pda work but when kpilot want and not when you want
<nuku> linuxkid2: why not just use the "run command" kicker applet?
<sredna> linuxkid2: I do not know if there is a protocol for beagle that works in KDE, but it would probably be quite easy to produce one
<nuku> linuxkid2: you could install kio-beagle so you just type beagle://whatever
<linuxkid2> Oh, well,, the idea was to have something similar to the Firefox search bar for Kicker.
<zorglu_> !strigi
<Lechero> i read about one k proyect for create a beagle for kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strigi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> kde has a desktop search tool called strigi
<Lechero> but i am waiting for the google desktop for kde :)
<Karol84PL> Hello, is anyone who used Democracy TV Platform application? What speed of Internet connection is need to watch Tv like that? (sorry for my english ...)
<linuxkid2> oh, well, maybe I just have to write it if I want t. (dunno how tho)
<zorglu_> Karol84PL: it uses bittorrent so the speed at which you download the data depends on the speed of your link but there are no minimal
<Karol84PL> zorglu: thanks, i thought it is via live streaming
<sorush20> what is an easy imaging program out there that help backup the root partiton as an image. ?
<linuxkid2> dd ?
<Lechero> Democracy TV Plataform is like Live Tv ?
<Lechero> tv p2p
<sorush20> Lechero: no you can get bbc on there
<zorglu_> Lechero: do you have a url for 'live tv' ?
<jtholmes> how do i read   something pasted at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lechero> yes zorglu_ but Live Tv is only for windows :( http://live-tv-player.en.softonic.com/ie/47499
<zorglu_> thanks
<Lechero> jtholmes: you must have the url of the page where are been pasted the text
<max1> hi
<jtholmes> Lechero: ok thanks i figured that  such as  paste.../25600
<Lechero> jtholmes: something like that
<jtholmes> Lechero: ok
<wildchild> does messenger in kopete support audio conversation
<linuxkid2> wildchild: if it doesn't aMSN does.
<wildchild> so I have to apt-get install msn ?
<linuxkid2> amsn
<linuxkid2> i thinj
<linuxkid2> aptitude search msn
<kubuntu> hola
<lupo> i can't mount DVD
<lupo> only cd works on it
<kubuntu> alguien que hable espaol
<helena> where can I set edgy to suspend when on battery power and idle for 10 minutes?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> helena: 'kmenu -> system setting -> laptop & power "
<helena> no such thing there
<helena> should I install something and how will it work together with guidance-power-manager?
<zorglu_> well i have it there :) i dunno why you dont
<mabreaux> Does kubuntu get the same attention as ubuntu or is it a step-child?
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux: yes it does
<mabreaux> then why is ubuntu so much cleaner and well polished?
<Surger> mabreaux: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome. All the base packages are common.
<Surger> mabreaux: You mean gnome it polished? The underlying system is identical.
<mabreaux> Will kubuntu support kde 4.0 when it is released?
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux: i think GNOME has a minimalist style
<Kubu> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux: yes
<Homer> lol
<Homer> nope it won't :)
<Admiral_Chicago> but KDE has menus and things like that
<Kubu> it will
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't find anything in gnome
<Homer> yeah I'm commenting on the absurdity of the question
<mabreaux> gnome drive me crazy
<Kubu> i prefer kde as well
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux: me too. kde is easier to navigate imo
<Homer> well you are in the right channel
<mabreaux> gnome has a very nice wirenetwork manager and kde does not why?
<Surger> mabreaux: I dunno - go and ask the KDE guys. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux: the one KDE introduced is knetworkmanager and it isn't developed
<Admiral_Chicago> they just released it a few months ago
<Surger> But you can run most gnome apps in KDE
<Surger> Just launch them from console
<Homer> you can put them into a menu
<wildchild> where do I get plugins for my mic and web cam
<wildchild> so aMSN will recognize them
<jhutchins_wk> Why is kdeprint unable to add a printer?
<mario_> ola
<nuku> hmm this kickoff code is really messy :p
<AWOSDev> When I go to open a file in any application, namely KolourPaint but happens in OpenOffice too, some files are missing.
<AWOSDev> But they show up when I do an ls in the directory.
<AWOSDev> It affects all directories on the computer, including on NTFS and ext3 partitions.
<AWOSDev> If I type the name of the file in, they do open.  So the files are there but they are not listed.
<AWOSDev> What could be the problem?
<wildchild> why fon't install easycam or easycam2 despite I added deb file into my /etc/apt/source.list and update it :S
<AWOSDev> When I go to open a file in any application, namely KolourPaint but happens in OpenOffice too, some files are missing.
<AWOSDev> It affects all directories on the computer, including on NTFS and ext3 partitions.  If I do an ls -al on the console however they are there.  I am the owner.  The permissions are 766.
<lluka> hey can someone help me with my fstab, im trying to make it read write for user 1000
<nuku> but kickoff is not that bad usability wise :)
<AWOSDev> nuku, huh?  Were you talking to me, lluka or wildchild?
<lluka> anyone hehhe
<nuku> no just continue the topic an hour ago :)
<AWOSDev> nuku hehe
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lluka> u woudlnt happen to know how to make a partition read write for user would u? :S
<AWOSDev> lluka, I mount my partitions with 'mount', I don't use fstab.  So no, sorry...
<nuku> AWOSDev: you may have this annoying /.hidden file? ;)
<AWOSDev> lluka, maybe type "man fstab" on the Konsole...
<lluka> hmm
<AWOSDev> nuku, I turned on "Show Hidden Files" already, and when I did even more disappeared.  Every time the file picker refreshes more disappear.
<lluka> i did this years ago but i cant remember how
<lluka> :/
<AWOSDev> lluka, like I said try "man fstab", it gives helpful info.
<nuku> AWOSDev: mh..
<nuku> AWOSDev: but ls -al show the files?!
<AWOSDev> nuku, what does mh mean?
<AWOSDev> nuku, yep.
<nuku> AWOSDev: just wondering what that might be :)
<AWOSDev> nuku, they are all PNG files and they all have the same basic file name.
<AWOSDev> nuku, to be honest, they are pictures of road signs.
* AWOSDev loves road signs
<AWOSDev> so it's like I-95 N Exit20.png
<nuku> AWOSDev: :) maybe you missed a turn right sign where all the file are now :p *scnr*
<AWOSDev> nuku LOL
<AWOSDev> nuku Exits 20-32 are missing.
<AWOSDev> but I'm looking at 21 right now, just opened it.
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, bad idea giving out your password :P
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: It has been doing that ever since I upgraded. I have no idea why. Can you help me with that?
<wildchild> hello has anyone here try to install web cam?
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, what did you upgrade?  to Edgy?
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: dapper
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, then what did you upgrade?
<AWOSDev> nuku, any idea why the KDE File Picker doesn't like I-95 northbound?
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: about 3 mos ago. its taken me this long to get to the last few issues!  LOL!
<Homer> how do I close an ethernet device
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, not *when* but *what*, was it Konversation, GAIM, Kopete?
<nuku> AWOSDev: no idea... can you open the file by typing in its full name?
<AWOSDev> Homer, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<AWOSDev> nuku yep
<Janitux> !
<tmdx120> AWOSDev:  it was a system upgrade from breezy
<nuku> AWOSDev: so it is just missing in the file list?!
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, ahhhhhhh okay I get it now
<AWOSDev> nuku, yep
<nuku> strange ..
<mabreaux> I was at Borders books and music last night and saw a book called "Beginning Ubuntu Linux From Novice to Professional" by Keir Thomas published by apress.
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, which client are you using?  irssi, GAIM, Konversation, Kopete, ...
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, yep seen it at Barnes & Noble.
<mabreaux> any have any coments on it
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: konversation, can you help?
<mabreaux> any one read it.
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, uh it's a little newb for me, I have 5 years of *nix administration under my belt
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, Yep that's what I would use if I could open it
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, I personally IDENTIFY in the Freenode window, not the channel window
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: how do I do that?
<mabreaux> I have 15 of at&t and bsd under mine and just starting in linux....   I like what ubuntu and kubuntu have done so far.
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, see the tabs?  At the bottom?
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: <-----newbie. Yes I see the tabs..
<Homer> how you put a computer on standby mode
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, you calling me a newbie or you a newbie? :P
<AWOSDev> Homer, ACPI or APM?
<Homer> acpi
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, yeah compared to FreeBSD, Linux is fairly easy
<AWOSDev> Homer, hold on a sec
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: ME  LOL!
<mabreaux> Trying to find out how much unix command are used in linux and if they work the same.
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: when I get to the tab that says freenode what do I do?
<Homer> alot
<Homer> linux iss more of a superset of unix
<mabreaux> on freebsd, you are complete correct on that....
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY whatever-your-password-is
<linuxkid2> mabreaux: that is GNU, and BASH. Most are the same, cat, cd, less, grep, awk.
<Tailsfan> Hello
<mabreaux> sorry I do not wish to work that hard for my free time...  so I tried red hat, suse and ended up staying with kubuntu
<mabreaux> sorry I do not like gnume
<mabreaux> gnome
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, I hate GNOME personally.
<AWOSDev> :)
<Tailsfan> 1. How much does a server install use? and 2. How much does kubuntu-desktop take up after installing the server editon
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: now what?
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, now your password doesn't come up anymore
<linuxkid2> If I had the system power I'd try E17 or Compiz, but KDE is as good as I can do.
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, that's where you need to Identify, not in the Channel tab but the Freenode tab.
<tmdx120> AWOSDev:  that is all I have to do?
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, yep :)
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: do I do that every time?
<AWOSDev> man stabndy
<AWOSDev> oops sorry wrong shell
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: 2 gb minimum..for the entire install..
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Tailsfan> The server
<dre> hee kubuntuers...
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: can I change my password?
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: within 1GB but confirm with someone else
<Tailsfan> I gues 500 Mb for the server
<Tailsfan> Oh :(
<Tailsfan> So much for installing Kubuntu for me then
<linuxkid2> how is hibernae accomplished? My computer is older so no ACPI.
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: why?
<mabreaux> what ever happen to "mh" and "k shell" ?
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, yeah but I don't remember how.
<tmdx120> AWOSDev: ThANKS!!!!
<linuxkid2> mabreaux: they're available, but Linux uses bash, and cshell is there for scripts.
<AWOSDev> tmdx120, np :)
<Tailsfan> Because I was going to install the server with it's GUI but I have limited disk space to do it
<tmdx120> Im trying to get my palm to sync to kpilot, can anyone help?
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, sudo apt-get install ksh
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: when u do a server install ...theres no X
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, that's the Real Genuine AT&T Korn Shell
<mabreaux> I notice that bash has a lot of the features of both c and k.  or am I just mistaken?
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: so possibly when u do install X ..u will atmost need a Window manager
<narasim_7> max within 1 GB ..
<linuxkid2> I've never used anything but bash and busybox (DSL).
<wildchild> how can I communicate through aMSN if it can't recognize mic ?
<linuxkid2> Tailsfan: XFCE or Fluxbox might suit you better.
<mabreaux> can anyone recommend a good book on python?  I know c, c++ and c++ dcom, but not python.
<Tailsfan> But the Kubuntu Disk does not contain those
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: yeah..
<Tailsfan> I was going to install from the disk
<linuxkid2> Ah
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: u can do a server install and then do a "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" in the login shell
<GNUro> in edgy my flash player don't work.. it play the audio, but don't show any in video O_o... why?
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: but you will have to install xorg..so make sure you install xorg
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: what about RAM and swap
<Tailsfan> Swap?
<nuku> GNUro: change your display depth to 24
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: if u have less disk space for kubuntu..then how are u going to allocate swap space?
<GNUro> nuku: ok
<Tailsfan> Hmm, Good Point, Hold on, let me get you my disk size currently
<Tailsfan> 3.99 GB, but i can clear some
<linuxkid2> Tailsfan: fluxbox is in Universe, so you'll have to manually edit your sources.list before you can install it.
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: can u get 3.99 gb for kubuntu or less than that
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: oh..total is 3.99 han?
<Tailsfan> total is 5.99 Gigs, But I have Windows 2000 in here as well
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: oh..k
<mabreaux> I tried to "sudo apt-get install gnome" for testing on my kubuntu system, and the would not boot after that.  why?
<narasim_7> Tailsfan: the point is that u shld have twice the size of ram as swap..but atleast as big as ram..shld do..otherwise..the performance will be very poor..
<Tailsfan> Yeah I only have 128 MB RAM
<evol_> mabreaux: what's the error message after booting?
<AWOSDev> Homer, you still there?
<narasim_7> Will kubuntu take some portion of / as swap space when no swap partition is present?
<AWOSDev> narasim_7, no you will have no swap space.
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: ah! ok thanks
<AWOSDev> narasim_7, np
<linuxkid2> You can set any disk image or rw device as swap, usually partitions, but you CAN format a disk image as swap and use that.
<_Sime> mabreaux: You could try the book "Dive into Python".
<mabreaux> no error, goes for grub to a black screen and locks up
<mabreaux> thanks I check out the book
<narasim_7> linuxkid2: have u tried edgy ?
<TFrog> anyone here running the edgy native broadcom drivers?
<linuxkid2> no, I never was really happy with alpha aoftware. beta's ok thouhg :)
<narasim_7> linuxkid2: :)
<mabreaux> I tried drapper native broadcom drivers and does not support above 10 mps on a b/g card
<linuxkid2> Sysinfo for 'josh-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 449 MHz (899 bogomips), , RAM: 310/313MB, 97 proc's, 5.12h up
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<linuxkid2> that's why not using elnightenment or XGL
<AWOSDev> linuxkid2, how'd you do that?
<mabreaux> will xgl run on drappr?
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, no :(
<linuxkid2> the command is /SYSINFO
<TFrog> ty mabreaux.  i've been in communications via email with the ubuntu staff.  they are telling me the edgy kernel supports the WPA with the fwcutter.  not sure on speed though
<AWOSDev> linuxkid2:    bash: /SYSINFO: No such file or directory
<linuxkid2> no, in Konverstaion
<benjamin> Anyone knows how i change name on the NFS-icon on the desktop?
<narasim_7> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4803 bogomips), , RAM: 246/248MB, 88 proc's, 30.5min up
<AWOSDev> linuxkid2: LOL I'm kinda dumb :P
<mabreaux> that will be go to switch to wpa for web
<mabreaux> wep
<narasim_7> linuxkid2: ;)
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: i too tried with bash
<TFrog> i'm not thrilled about WEP from my days doing telephone tech support for a major ISP here in the states
<AWOSDev> Sysinfo for 'lappy': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPI: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPI1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (unknown bogomips), , RAM: 494/494MB, unknown proc's, 2days 2:20 up
<AWOSDev> ^ typed manually :)
<mabreaux> neither am I, too easy to crack
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: 2 days :O
<AWOSDev> narasim_7 that's a big deal?
<AWOSDev> narasim_7 I've gotten 12 days out of this laptop
<TFrog> mabreaux, the only good secure network is wired.  i know a kid who has been able to hack into WPA netorks in a half hour with the right tools via linux
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: because i am staying in chennai india and its summer all throughout the year..
<mabreaux> I can do that too , but ask him how long it take him to get into a wep system
<AWOSDev> narasim_7, what does that have to do with uptime?
<linuxkid2> I've got old hardware on my Wireless network, so I'm stuck with WEP 128
<TFrog> probably less than 5 minutes.  lol
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: the system has to be on right?
<AWOSDev> narasim_7 yeah :)
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: here due to overheating the system may reboot..and sometimes fail..and we dont have enough support down here
<dre> truste
<AWOSDev> narasim_7 Ahhhhhhhh okay
* AWOSDev loves his air conditioned server room :)
<mabreaux> in linux how does NFS support laptops which leave the system occasionally?  I know *nix does not like it much>
<narasim_7> *narasim_7 doesnt have such an airconditioed room :(
<AWOSDev> narasim_7, oh I'm sorry, really truly sorry
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: thats ok..i am blessed enough to get a computer..
<AWOSDev> narasim_7 I went without A/C down here in sunny Florida, USA once earlier this year in July.  Got up to 88 degrees *inside* the house
<TFrog> ouch AWOSDev.  i know that feeling here in SC.  wouldn't be nice without AC
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: oh..thats  worse..
<narasim_7> TFrog: SC?
<AWOSDev> I had three computers on :)
<AWOSDev> narasim_7, South Carolina
<TFrog> South Carolina, US
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: ah..!
<narasim_7> TFrog: ok..
<cpk2> AWOSDev: psh this last summer was way hot in san diego, I dont have a/c =)
<mabreaux> Pine Valley, Ca (near San Diego, ca)
<cpk2> the heat wave was not very fun though
<TFrog> mabreaux, thanks for the bit of info about fwcutter.
<AWOSDev> Yeah my Linux-based server hit an all time high, 50 degrees celsius :O
<narasim_7> mabreaux: yeah
<TFrog> mabreaux, you make me jealous.  i did 12 years in San Diego as a squid.  lol
<mabreaux> not a porblem,  I am trying to resolve but no luck so far.
<mabreaux> san diego has nice weather...
<AWOSDev> Well I have guests coming over, so I best be off
<AWOSDev> Bye all!
<TFrog> i know.  i'm ex navy and as i said, i spent 12 years there
<narasim_7> AWOSDev: bye
<TFrog> later AWOSDev
<mabreaux> bye
* TFrog will bbl as well. got food cooking
<AWOSDev> It's nice to be said bye to by so many eople :)
<mabreaux> bye for now
<narasim_7> bye all..gonna get some sleep..its 3 already..
<linuxkid2> I'm still here.
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<linuxkid2> What would one call Ubuntu + Fluxbox? Fubuntu?
<mabreaux> I have to go and get some stuff done....  be back on later.  bye for now
<josh_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linuxkid2> What would one call Ubuntu + Fluxbox? Fubuntu? Ubuntubox?
<Tm_T> ubuntu
<linuxkid2> Tm_T: that's not so creative.
<Tm_T> that's exactly what it is
<Tm_T> it's ubuntu
<draik> How do you ghost a HDD?
<draik> can it be done with Kubuntu?
<josh_> norton ghost
<linuxkid2> Ubuntu is Gnome, Kubunut is KDE, Xubuntu is XFCE.
<Tm_T> no separate repositories, no separate artwork, nothing that divide it from ubuntu
<draik> josh_ no windows here, just kubuntu
<Tm_T> I use WindowMaker and it's still Ubuntu
<Tm_T> draik: hmm, maybe dd helps
<draik> dd?
<linuxkid2> I just want to be creative with my Fluxbox installation. Not technical.
<Tm_T> draik: no idea, just guessing
<ka6sox> Tm_T if I use windowmaker and like KDE apps I should install kubuntu?
<cpk2> ka6sox: you dont need to, apt-get will install everything the apps need anyways
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> all one big family of community
<Tm_T> linuxkid2: well, then name it as "foobar"
<Tm_T> that's creative and non-technical ;)
<linuxkid2> Yeah yeah ok.
<ka6sox> its okay...so far I"ve tried 3 different ubuntu install discs and NONE of them completely install the OS.
<ka6sox> 3 different versions even
<Tm_T> good night kids, have fun ->
<ka6sox> even *Debian* can do that.
<ka6sox> where is the best place to ask PPC questions?
<soulrider> oh NO! i need URGENT HELP!
<soulrider> instead of hitting safely remov eon my pen drive
<soulrider> i hit move to waste bin
<soulrider> and my files got deleted!
<soulrider> how an i recover them?!
<josh_> u can't
<josh_> sry
<Chousuke> move back from waste bin?
<soulrider> i opened my trash can and theyr enot there
<josh_> maybe there is some sort of tool
<Chousuke> hmm
<soulrider> there MUST be a way
<josh_> go into adept and type recovery
<Chousuke> hm
<soulrider> adept manager ?
<Chousuke> is the USB drive unmounted now?
<soulrider> no
<thygrrr> heyas! I'm trying to get LWJGL to work... I have an ATI Radeon X1600 ... the apps work, but terribly screw up the x server once they quit. in fact things are so screwed up that I need to reboot.
<soulrider> its mounted
<Chousuke> they might be on the USB drive, in a .Trash-Something folder
<Chousuke> it's hidden.
<soulrider> i managed to hit cancel while it was deleting though
<thygrrr> any clues on this one? first thing I need to know anyway is how to kill the x server in a proper way... I can switch to a tty once, but i can never switch back once things go bad.
<soulrider> oh yes
#kubuntu 2006-10-07
<soulrider> theyre back
<soulrider> THANK YOU!! <3
<soulrider> all my work was there
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> back up
<Chousuke> :P
<soulrider> im SO gonna back it up
<Chousuke> on a separate machine if possible.
<Chousuke> you never know when a hardrive fails.
<Chousuke> or when a fire happens.
<wildchild> can someone advice me how to install mic so I could talk by aMSN please?
<_Shade_> i'm just doing dist upgrade as they say in the wiki. Can i close adept and then continue the process tomorrow since it's just downloading now ?
<draik> Can Norton Ghost work on linux?
<JohnFlux> _Shade_: yes
<JohnFlux> _Shade_: just dist upgrade again tomorrow and it will continue from where it left off
<JohnFlux> _Shade_: it will even continue from a half downloaded file
<_Shade_> JohnFlux: you mean i have to  click "full upgrade" in adept, right ?
<draik> Chousuke, my HDD is about to melt away soon
<draik> Backup is my friend
<wildchild> does anyone here use aMSN ???
<ka6sox> wildchild, yes, but not the audio portion
<wildchild> aha
<_Shade_> because i am using adept right now, not cli
<wildchild> :S
<JohnFlux> _Shade_: right
<wildchild> ka6sox which program do u use for audio cahtting
<JohnFlux> _Shade_: the package thing is really solid now - it's been worked on for like 15 years now
<ka6sox> skype
<wildchild> ka6sox can I get it via adept?
<ka6sox> probably not...
<_Shade_> JohnFlux: that's fine... i hope it will work since it wasnt last time when i was about to perform dapper -> edgy knot3 update
<thygrrr> Whats a good way to terminate & restart the X server when you can not interact with the screen or apps that are currently open?
<Chousuke> draik: My HD melted a week ago
<ka6sox> wildchild, probably from skype
<poseidon> thygrr: ctrl-alt-backspace
<thygrrr> poseidon, what does it do?
<Chousuke> draik: I had no backups, but luckily important data was elsewhere :P
<draik> Chousuke, ouch. Mine has minor welts on the bottom
<poseidon> kills the X server.
<thygrrr> poseidon, ok. what happens to the apps that are open?
<draik> I'm on a 250GB HDD
<JohnFlux> doesn't kubuntu tell X to block ctrl-alt-backspace
<poseidon> thygrr: they all close
<thygrrr> poseidon, do they close gracefully? :)
<poseidon> thygrrr: no.
<thygrrr> ouch
* _Shade_ is 37% away from edgy :)
<draik> Chousuke, I'm hoping that my HDD will last me to the holidays. 1TB HDD will be out by then... so they say
<_Shade_> ok gtg
<_Shade_> take care guys
<_Shade_> g'nite
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<thygrrr> poseidon, see, I have a problem I'm trying to investigate (closing LWJGL opengl apps cause my X server to pretty much stop in its tracks except for some sporadic widgets) ... it's really annoying and I only have some vague ideas. so far, I'm trying to at least avoid rebooting :)
<thygrrr> probably only the graphics output part, apps still seem to react to the mouse (mouse cursor is rendered properly, app windows aren't). that's nasty.
<thygrrr> Everything is fine while the LWJGL app is still running. I can even move the windows to another desktop or minimize them
<ka6sox> trying to install dapper, once it "boots" it shuts down the monitor, keyboard *and* mouse
<thygrrr> how can you tell the mouse is shutdown when the monitor is black?
<wildchild> why doesnt update my /dev/apt/sources.list when I put in it: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<enguillem> hi?
<ka6sox> because the LIGHT is OFF.
<enguillem> where can i get a good tutorial of qt?
<thygrrr> ok I'll intentionally crash my X server now. :)
<cpk2> wildchild: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<poseidon> yeah, ctrl-alt-backspace does, in fact, work.
<wildchild> cpk2 yes
<cpk2> wildchild: you editing it as root?
<wildchild> yes
<thygrrr> ok, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE worked.
<wildchild> otherwise I cant submit changes..
<thygrrr> now I can look to fix the problem :)
<cpk2> wildchild: so when you cat /etc/apt/sources you dont see your changes?
<cpk2> sources.list that is
<wildchild> nano /etc/apt/sources
<wildchild> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> yes but cat or less it to see the changes are there
<cpk2> if they are
<greeg> hi guys
<wildchild> # deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<wildchild> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<wildchild> it's enabled..
<wildchild> but still when I: apt-get update there isn't any skype package
<greeg> X for some reason is having trouble and im forced to use a live cd.  although i have not exported my firefox book marks.  it is still possible to back them up ?
<cpk2> wildchild: does it need a gpg key?
<wildchild> I don't know what gpg is
<wildchild> but I take these actions from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype?action=show&redirect=SkypeHowto
<wildchild> and there isnt'n mentioned any gpg key
<ka6sox> thygrrr, basically I"ve been trying hoary, breezy and dapper and haven't gotten any of them to work.
<wildchild> '
<tmdx120> I am having trouble with syncing my palm, can anyone help?
<cpk2> wildchild: apt-cache search skype turn up anything?
<greeg> X for some reason is having trouble and im forced to use a live cd.  although i have not exported my firefox book marks.  it is still possible to back them up ?
<gnomefreak> cpk2: sykpe isnt in repos last i checked
<wildchild> cpk2 nothing
<cpk2> gnomefreak: he added a skype repo ^^
<gnomefreak> Seveaa's repo had skype in it
<cpk2> which apparently isnt working
<gnomefreak> wildchild: did you run sudo apt-get update :)
<wildchild> ofcourse, 4times :)
<wildchild> hm
<gnomefreak> wildchild: add Seveas's repo
<wildchild> or maybe is just unstable version of 6.10 ..
<cpk2> did it say it was able to fetch from that repo or did it ignore it?
<gnomefreak> unless he pulled it out
<Seveas> did that when skype.com had packages that work on Ubuntu
<wildchild> cpk2 something did there..
<wildchild> I have the same problem with adding into sources.list: # deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<wildchild> packgage for easycam
<cpk2> well the # means its ignored
<wildchild> I know..
<wildchild> I tried without #
<wildchild> aha
<wildchild> maybe this is the reason:
* thygrrr is totally clueless what to try first. :(
<lluka_> anyone know how to open system sound in the terminal?
<wildchild> cpk2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/193534
<wildchild> it's like server doesn't exists
<zorglu_> q. is there a vlc package which support mp3 encoding ?
<zorglu_> vlc people told me it is coming from ffmpeg compiled with mp3 and statically linked
<zorglu_> with=without
<zorglu_> oopsa
<zorglu_> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<finalbeta> what kde version does kubuntu ship?
<buzzy> people should one install a firewall on kubuntu?
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: what version of kubuntu
<finalbeta> gnomefreak, the edgy one.
<gnomefreak> 3.5.4
<finalbeta> thnx
<cpk2> wildchild: yeah, how old is the wiki you have? maybe skype changed the location
<buzzy> people should one install a firewall on kubuntu?
<wildchild> so I have to find the location
<zorglu_> buzzy: install one if you want to
<buzzy> zorglu_,  am i safe if i have not?
<buzzy> or do i risk ?
<zorglu_> you are not safe in both case
<cpk2> buzzy: you are perfectly safe with or without
<buzzy> ok
<buzzy> why zorglu_
<buzzy> ?
<zorglu_> with a properly configured firewall, you may be less vulnerable
<zorglu_> buzzy: because writing software is hard and dev doesnt care much about security
<zorglu_> buzzy: so there is security hole in software
<greeg> dont  software testers check for those?
<buzzy> ok
<greeg> or even security admins perhalps ?
<poseidon> how can I run a program with less privlages? Like, not able to use swap, and stuff?
<buzzy> zorglu_, ok bye
<buzzy> ;)
<zorglu_> poseidon: 'ulimit' is the way to set some of those
<zorglu_> quota may help too
<zorglu_> greeg: to detect security hole is hard too :) some tools exists to help tho
<exmethix_> i have a simple question
<poseidon> zorglu: thanks
<snook353> has anyone else had any probs with superkaramba?
<exmethix_> i'd like to make a link to my trash on the desktop
<zorglu_> but linux is well known to have much less security vulnerability than window for example
<exmethix_> would be fine if it would change it icon when its full or empty
<wildchild> cpk2 so u've installed manually skype?
<wildchild> cpk2 couse I am total newbie
<greeg> time devoted to security is time stolen from technological advancement.
<exmethix_> could anybody help me?
<cpk2> I dont use skype but I'm sure the have the source for it somewhere
<snook353> exmethix_, right click on the panel
<zorglu_> exmethix_: just tried and found out i dont know how to do it
<exmethix_> snook353:
<exmethix_> jep
<exmethix_> now
<exmethix_> ?
<snook353> idk what jep means
<exmethix_> jes
<exmethix_> yes
<snook353> still don 'tknow
<exmethix_> what do you want to tell me?
<cpk2> wildchild: you are in luck skype has a .deb on their site http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<snook353> ok, nm
<zorglu_> snook353: jep == yes
<tmdx120> does anyone know how to get a palm to sync correctly using kpilot
<chx> i know this sounds a bit whacky but really -- i have a password in my kwallet , which is open and i need the password to be used elsewhere. how can i get ? I *do* have the wallet password.
<exmethix_> i simply want to have a trash on my desktop and that it changes the icon when full or empty
<snook353> that's all i know.  just for the applet
<exmethix_> would be even better if i could empty it with rightklick
<exmethix_> ok
<cpk2> wildchild: although skyps webite sys tht this repo works deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Dr_willis> exmethix_,  dont like it in the panel eh?
<exmethix_> Dr_willis: right
<rubikcube> any idea what might be the gpg frontend with the most complete features?  I'm especially looking for the possibility to create new subkeys
<chx> Skype -- if you get Skype 1.3 *disable animated emoticons*
<Dr_willis> im sure theres a way to make it show on the desktop.. but i never noticed.. I perfer it on the panel where its not always getting hidden. ;) Thers some control-center icon/tool that lists what icons are showned on the desktop
* exmethix_ fond out how to do it
<exmethix_> :D
<exmethix_> very simple
<snook353> how'd ya do it?
* Dr_willis looks around...
<tmdx120> does anyone know how to get a palm to sync correctly using kpilot
<snook353> exmethix_, how'd ya do it
<exmethix_> i just made a link to url: trash:/
<snook353> oh
<exmethix_> icons and so on come along themselfs
<exmethix_> :D
<Dr_willis> google  for 'kubuntu how to show the trashcan on desktop' has a few hits.. :)
<Torched> !garbage
<Dr_willis> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/23/how-to-show-the-trash-can-and-others-on-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about garbage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I cant see why one would NOT like it on the panel. :)
<exmethix_> Dr_willis: i have it
<tmdx120> does anyone know how to get a palm to sync correctly using kpilot
<Dr_willis> oh wiat that url is for gnome.. :P
<Dr_willis> lol
<Torched> all the links are always for gnome
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  what have you tried so far?
<Torched> no one seems to give a fuck about kde
<Torched> i'm sick of being persecuted
<Dr_willis> I specificially put 'kubuntu' in the google search. :P
<Torched> too bad!
<Dr_willis> the #2 link was for Kubuntu. :)
<Dr_willis> Create a text file on your Desktop by right-clicking on it and pointing to Create New > Text File. Open this file and paste the following in the file:
<Dr_willis> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: I got kpilot working. I managed to get my database file from my desktop to my palm to do a resore. Now everytime I sync Iget "unable to read system information from pilot"
<Dr_willis> Interesting.
<Dr_willis> so the downloading of data from Pilot -> linux worked.. but not  uploading.
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: it synced once. And that was just a normal sync. Since the palm was empty and my kpilot had info, it added the info to the palm
<Brydenn33> quick quesiton: my Kubuntu drive is hd0,0 How do i find out what my WindowsXP slave drive is?
<Brydenn33> Dr_willis: do you know? you seem to know quite a bit :)
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l, and see whats what. :P then i think theres /boot/grub/SOMTHING that tells what hdX kind of drive is what  grub Named drive..
<cpk2> Brydenn33: is it mounted?
<Dr_willis> let me check
<SyckPuppi> Testing 1,2,3
<Dr_willis> /boot/grub$ cat device.map
<Dr_willis> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> (hd2)   /dev/sda
<Brydenn33> yes my drive is mounted
<Dr_willis> Your device.map will vary :)
<Brydenn33> yah i figured that
<Brydenn33> see
<Brydenn33> i didnt install kubuntu WITH my WinXP drive present
<Brydenn33> so it doesnt show up in GRUB as an option to boot to
<Brydenn33> so i need to figure out how to "manually" do it
<Brydenn33> i'm assuming i need to add my XP drive into device.map
<Brydenn33> and add it to the menu.list in grub
<Brydenn33> correct?
<AWOSDev> I'm having problems with, uh, everything.
<AWOSDev> Konversation won't load for some reason.
<AWOSDev> Nothing printed on stdout or stderr.
<AWOSDev> KDE File Picker isn't listing half of the files in my home directory.
<bluch> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> And OpenOffice freezes when I do, uh, anythihng.
<AWOSDev> s/anythihng/anything
<AWOSDev> Anybody know why all this crap is happening to my poor little laptop?
<AWOSDev> Is there like a #Kubuntu-level2 channel?
<rubikcube> level2?
<AWOSDev> yeah for those harder problems that level 1 techs can't solve :)
<rubikcube> You finished off the level 1 monster boss, continue on Level 2 :)
<AWOSDev> :)
<warpzone> hmm I'm like, a level 0.1. I just figured out where the log files are :-P
<AWOSDev> warpzone, ya just discovered the wonderous /var/log huh?  :)
<rubikcube> AWOSDev: for the really advanced problems, there are #foo-dev channels quite often
<Dr_willis> tail -f /var/log/SOMTHING  :)
<warpzone> but I point anybody < 0.1 to the correct wiki or forum pages. just trying to do my part :)
<AWOSDev> Hey Dr_willis.
<warpzone> ooo tail would be handy., im writing that down
<Dr_willis> Hello AWOSDev
<Dr_willis> warpzone,  tehres tools that can put the tail/log output in a terminal/desktop background also. :P
<warpzone> Dr_willis: omg been searching for that forever, not only is it cool but I get geek creds X)
<warpzone> now I have a direction, thanks
<Dr_willis> 'roottail' is fun
<Dr_willis> as is colortail
<AWOSDev> colortail, hmm, I'll have to check that out :)
<Dr_willis> and colorgcc
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, for some reason I view as a level 2.  Do you know why my laptop is really really screwed up?
<Dr_willis> those may be a bit out of date now a days and replaced with better tools
<Dink> Dr_willis, I installed ultraiso via cxoffice and just extracted the mdf image =)
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  PEBKAC ?
<Dr_willis> :P
<AWOSDev> AWOSDev, I don't *think* so :)
<warpzone> ooo do they have color-coding like vim or gedit?
<Dr_willis> Dink,  thats... sick. :)
<Dink> was the only way to do it
<Dink> lol
<Dr_willis> warpzone,  yep.
<AWOSDev> I like Kdevelop for that.
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  #1 test - i would make a totally NEW user.. and see if the issues affect him as well.
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, hmm interesting.
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  if they DONT then you some how got some really messed up kde settings for the first user.
<Dink> ohh and cxoffice 6 beta2 seems to be better at installing games then cedega, this is going to be interesting
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, that's a good idea.  Didn't think of that.  Shall I name him "whitenerdy" :P
<Dr_willis> #2 test.. dont use kdm/gdm - boot to the console and start X with 'startx' see if any logg/errors show up
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis kinda forced to do that
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> kdm doesn't work anymore :(
<Dr_willis> #3 - sounds lik eit may be time to backup /home in that case.. and reformat/reinstall.. :P
<Dr_willis> #2.5 try some live cd's see if they have an issue
<Dr_willis> im out of order now
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, ugh, I just installed it in August
<Dr_willis> I reinstalled last week after testing out Edgy...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> advise for now.. leave edgy alonw.
<Dr_willis> alone.  Heh heh
<warpzone> AWOSDev: did you use the default or mess around with stuff
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  you been twiddling with things?
<AWOSDev> warpzone, meaning what?  I installed from the live CD.
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis no
<Dr_willis>  can you even Prove its a KDE issue?
<Dr_willis> try gdm, see if it works good.
<warpzone> my first install I tried to do some advanced stuff, not even really advanced, and wound up with no sudo and a root password and no package manager
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis I was just making road signs in KolourPaint, went to open my I-95 Exit 21 picture, and it wasn't there
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis so I typed the name and it opened it
<Dr_willis> odd.
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis and now exits 20-32 are missing
<warpzone> AWOSDev: oh wait, I havent installed since breezy, wasnt the same then
<AWOSDev> even with "show hidden files"
<AWOSDev> I'm *soooooooo* confused
<AWOSDev> And Konversation won't come up
<Dr_willis> hidden files --> ones that begin with a .    Nothing more.. nothing less.
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> no errors printed on the Konsole though
<AWOSDev> so I'm on irssi
<AWOSDev> which isn't that pretty
<AWOSDev> half of the nicks are white on white :P
<AWOSDev> Besides I have no where to back up to
<AWOSDev> my ~ is very large
<dennister> g'day all
<AWOSDev> 600+ 4 megapixel digital camera pictures
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  thats a bit personal isent it... :)
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis LOL
<Dr_willis> Thats what fileservers are for.
<Dr_willis> Been tuneing up my fileserver all week.
<AWOSDev> Yeah I don't have one, I want one
<Dr_willis> the fan on the MB/chipset was going out making nouses.. replaced it with a Huge Heatsink/no fan.. :P
<AWOSDev> I have the 40gig over there, but she's only got about 5GB free
<Dr_willis> then i found a video card (old pci) with no fan...
<Dr_willis> 40gb? gesh.. i got those ... in the closet.
<Dr_willis> :P
<warpzone> thats what this box is going to be as soon as I get my signing bonus :-P 1 terabyte of media and docs and games. delicious
<AWOSDev> 1TB!?
<AWOSDev> dang
<Dr_willis> Slowly making a Noiseless (well very little little) Fileserver
<AWOSDev> I really need to go to Office Depot
<warpzone> yeah 500g HDs are cheap now
<AWOSDev> they have a sale, 100GB for $20
<AWOSDev> I could use that
<AWOSDev> Heck I could make a RAID array with that
<Dr_willis> i saw 100gb external usb/laptop sized drives for $100 today
<warpzone> im going to do a raid0, so i guess its only 500g
<Dr_willis> tiny and storage.
<warpzone> man makes me feel old and Im 23. I remember my sony with 500megs
<AWOSDev> warpzone, *only* 500GB?
<warpzone> lol
<AWOSDev> I remember my 8088 with 20MB
<dennister> hey pps, anyone know how to debug ivtv driver install?
<AWOSDev> Hey, Office Depot is still open for another hour
<AWOSDev> Oh my I'm so tempted
<AWOSDev> sale ends tomorrow
<warpzone> dennister: nope :( but i'll be with you in a week or so, can't wait to try it
<warpzone> damn AWOSDev get moving
<dennister> when u get that new pc built?
<AWOSDev> I could get the 20GBs of Windows crap off this laptop and make it a Linux-only
<dennister> lucky u
<AWOSDev> alright fine
<warpzone> dennister: yeah this will eventually be a fileserver + mythTV box, once yknow, I learn how to set one up :-P :-P
<AWOSDev> I think I will
<AWOSDev> if I can scrounge up the $100 pre-rebate money I will
<AWOSDev> well let's see what I can find through the house
<AWOSDev> bye all!
<warpzone> adios
<dennister> that's what I'm trying to accomplish here with this 7mo-old htpc
<dennister> have my lamp server, at the ivtv driver stage, but they're not right yet, and I want them right b4 I move to next stage
<Dr_willis> i got a 5 MB hard drive out in the garrage
<warpzone> dennister well best of luck, hope to hear updates from you
<warpzone> Dr_willis good god
<dennister> k...here's another question some of u may know: how do I do a search for all files on pc with the "ko" extension?
<warpzone> locate
<warpzone> i would do locate *.ko
<MotorCityMadMan> Added memory/kubuntu hangs on login/removed added memory/kubuntu boot's normally/anyhelp ?/BIOS settings ?
<Dr_willis> warpzone,  its for an Apple MacSE  little bitty Mac. the Drive/exclosure is the size of many pc's :)
<dennister> tried that: "*.do"
<Dr_willis> wait - it may be 15mb...
<fateisajester> i am having the same issue as with this page http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=321704
<fateisajester> how to i define $PATH to gtk
<Brydenn33> sweet
<warpzone> dennister: hmm, wonder what else woudl work
<Dr_willis> err....
<dennister> omg...tried again, and the list is huge! (perhaps i'd used find instead of locate b4)
<Brydenn33> i got the dual boot to Windows XP now guys
<Dr_willis> $PATH is one thing... whats this GTK thing you are trying to define?
<Brydenn33> wasnt even that hard hahaha
<warpzone> dennister my girl was doing the same thing, dunno why find and locate are so different
<dennister> bryden: it's incredibly easy with 2 hdd
<Brydenn33> yah i know but i had to manually do it
<bluch> how can i use transparancy and shadows?
<Brydenn33> didnt install kubuntu with the xp drive present
<dennister> i didn't have to do follow any of the howto's after all
<warpzone> Brydenn33: ever read the unofficial ubuntu starter guide?
<fateisajester> idk. thats what it said in the forum
<Brydenn33> warpzone:  ya, but that was a long time ago ;)
<warpzone> Brydenn33: it shows how to set one up super easy
<fildo_> hey guys, i have a created a sym link from my home dir / to anoter users home dir . with sudo
<Brydenn33> warpzone: i'm sure it does. i read another link though. helped me out
<fildo_> but when i try n ftp in , the directory is there, but there isnt any file listings
<warpzone> Brydenn33: i point any new users to it, its what helped me start ubuntu
<dennister> i thought the dual boot wasn't working yet because I was trying to follow the howtos
<fildo_> would this be permissions ? would i have to chmod the symlink ?
<dennister> then i came home one day and found my son had simply selected it in grub...and it worked!
<Brydenn33> warpzone: yep, i went there the first time in installed kubuntu a year ago
<dennister> didn't even have to fool windows
<warpzone> fildo_: I would try that, if you made it with root you would need to chmod it, prolly 755
<warpzone> dennister haha thats awesome
<dennister> yeah...people should really be told they don't have to follow any howtos or fool windows at all with ubuntu
<fildo_> warpzone: ta, i try now
<Brydenn33> anyone here running Edgy?
<DeadSouL> me
<Brydenn33> i have the 386 installed. do they have a 686 for edgy yet?
<DeadSouL> dunno
<dennister> struggling with howtos to get a dual boot going for a newbie is a huge waste of time, and can turn the newbs away from linux
<warpzone> dennister I started linux with Gentoo, I know how you feel
<Brydenn33> lol @ Gentoo
<dennister> mandriva wasted about 6 weeks of nonstop time
<Brydenn33> i had a discussion about it yesterday
<Brydenn33> i couldnt even get Gentoo to load
<warpzone> ever seen a total newb try to configure a kernel and xserver?
<Brydenn33> and i tried like 25 times
<dennister> mandriva is NOT ready for 64 bit platforms for newbs...it will fall apart way too soon
<dennister> i was really tempted to start with gentoo from the beginning...all of 2 months ago
<warpzone> gotta say, I love ubuntu. If it wasnt for this I would maybe buy a macbook, but I actually feel like I use my computer now
<warpzone> if only I could ditch the MS partition... but I'm learning photoshop :(
<dennister> hey, I even programmed a dhcpd daemon from scratch the other day...debugged it, and it worked!
<warpzone> dennister: neat, what for?
<dennister> my isp won't let me have a static ip
<dennister> and mythtv needs one, so I was trying to make my ubuntu server the router
<warpzone> ooo that reminds me, gotta set up the DNS cache
<dennister> and have the other 2 pc's connect to the internet through the hub, hub to ubuntu, ubuntu to cable modem
<warpzone> eh for router I'll get the wrt54gl and flash it, can';t wait to play with that
<warpzone> computer for router would just use to much electricity I think
<dennister> wapzone, if u can, get a dlink...they have some of the best customer serve and tech support i've ever seen
<MotorCityMadMan> Added memory/kubuntu hangs on login/removed added memory/kubuntu boot's normally/anyhelp ?/BIOS settings ?
<dennister> warpzone; it was to be a multi-function server
<warpzone> dennister ah
<dennister> warpzone: like i said: dlink!
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: not a clue man, but saying hi helps a ton in getting help
<MotorCityMadMan> hello
<dennister> i can't help either motorcitymadman
<dennister> sorry
<dennister> <--------too much of a newb
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: :-P howdy, let me check the forums real quick, maybe this is common issue
<MotorCityMadMan> warpzone: thank you
<MotorCityMadMan> i'm thinking a bios setting maybe
<MotorCityMadMan> MHz ?
<dennister> the bios should detect the new ram
<MotorCityMadMan> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon643400+ at 1808 MHz (3622 bogomips), , RAM: 423/1003MB, 98 proc's, 21.34min up
<dennister> that's usually pnp
<Torched> i want to live on a ship
<MotorCityMadMan> dennister: it did but login screen just hangs
<MotorCityMadMan> also did a recovery
<MotorCityMadMan> still no luck
<dennister> oh dear...would love to help if i could
<MotorCityMadMan> old memory stick became very hot
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: hey have you tried the memtest that comes with ubuntu?
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: or does it not reach that point on boot?
<Ranarchy> MotorCityMadMan: Have you tried the new stick on its own?
<MotorCityMadMan> warpzone: i will give memtest a go
<warpzone> from what I see, it might be a bad stick
<dennister> most of what I'm good for is apa 5th, endnote script-level programming, and linux-multimedia
<MotorCityMadMan> Ranarchy: yes and works fine
<warpzone> hmm nvm
<MotorCityMadMan> works good with one or the other but not both
<dennister> are the two sticks the same? they should be matched exactly if possible
<MotorCityMadMan> dennister: yes 1gb , 512mb both pc-3200 ddr-400
<MotorCityMadMan> 1gb bank 1 and 512 in bank 2
<koboi_> # ubuntu-probleme
<dennister> k...i know the mobos are picky about dual channel matching...might detect both, but doesn't necessarily work well with both if they're not matched
<koboi_> #ubuntu-probleme
<dennister> hmmmmmm
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan have you tried with another operating system to see if it is linux-specific (if thats a possibility)
<Brydenn33> quick question: is Gentoo or OpenBSD harder to install? hehe
<shadowraven> gentoo
<Brydenn33> isnt gentoo based off BSD?
<maryen> noo
<maryen> linux
<dennister> gentoo? i couldn't even get the livecd installed on an old pII; hung at detecting the cdrom drive
<Brydenn33> BSD is its own thing huh
<maryen> yeah
<MotorCityMadMan> warpzone: yes i have / winxp boots fine / it's just kubuntu thats having the issue
<Brydenn33> dennister:  i had the same issue. hung every time
<dennister> imagine: not being able to install a livecd
<dennister> lol
<maryen> the gentoo graphical install is said to be worse
<maryen> gentoo is for freaks that like to compile
<maryen> aka masochists
<MotorCityMadMan> i will do the memtest
<Brydenn33> haha
<dennister> and yet the systemrescuecd worked fine on the same pII, and it's gentoo-based
<dennister> i did a compile last night, and now i'm here with a problem, lol
<maryen> i compile some things, such as my ndiswrapper
<dennister> <------- may be a tech wannabe, but isn't there yet
<maryen> but when apt-get is an alternative, i always take it
<dennister> maryen, would you know how to debug an ivtv driver make?
<maryen> no
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: okay this might work
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: do you get to the login screen before it locks?
<dennister> k...thought i'd ask
<dennister> couple of error messages...this one may not be ivtv-specific tho: (error message will be on next line)
<dennister> no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.
<notech> if the bios is set for dual channel and you have a 1GB and 512MB stick, it'll fail
<warpzone> MotorCityMadMan: if you can get to a terminal before it locks (hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 at login screen) then login to the terminal and type "sudp dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<dennister> i think he means 1G total ram, 2 sticks of 512
<coreymon77> hey guys
<dennister> hi coreymon
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> my wireless network cardis fying
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> i was wondering
<dennister> <-----assumes 'guys' is generic for pps
<warpzone> well hey guys im out, if MotorCity shows back up tell him to scroll up :-P
<warpzone> thanks for help, sees ya later
<dennister> k...bye wapzone
<coreymon77> whats a decently priced, good wireless network card that will connect to a linksys router and works in dapper out of the box
<dennister> oops...warpzone
<maryen> dunno coreymon, whats wrong with your current one? dead?
<coreymon77> dying
<dennister> not sure what works with linux, but I adore my dlink router and card for other xp pc
<maryen> hmm
<dennister> they have fabulous tech support and warranties
<josh_> whats up people
<josh_> have  big issue i cant figure out
<josh_> i just got a wireless router
<maryen> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/ here u go coreymon77
<dennister> which brand?
<josh_> i have a network router already so i want to keep it in place for the sensitive traffic
<dennister> routers seems to be a running theme today
<coreymon77> my router is a linksys on
<coreymon77> e
<josh_> but i cant seem to have 2 routers at once?
<dennister> sure u can josh
<coreymon77> and im wondering if i should just get another card from linksys
<coreymon77> or get something else
<dennister> most small businesses have a series of routers, all daisy-chained
<josh_> thats what i thought
<josh_> but when i restart the computer it wont allow me to get online for some reason
<maryen> that page should have info about wireless cards and how well they work coreymon77
<dennister> i just feel it's safer to have wireless router and cards from the same company to ensure compatability
<dennister> welcome back motorcity
<coreymon77> wait a sec guys
<MotorCityMadMan> dennister: ty
<dennister> warpzone had to go, he said to tell u to scroll up
<maryen> actually this one is better coreymon77 http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<coreymon77> all be right back
<coreymon77> ill*
<MotorCityMadMan> me undersatnd now: 1GB card is single-sided RAM | 512 card is dual-sided RAM
<dennister> great motorcity! u've successfully diagnosed the problem
<maryen> ok so let me get this straight josh_
<dennister> now u can fix it by returning what u just bought
<MotorCityMadMan> 1st bank supports dual and 2nd and 3rd support only single-sided RAM
<maryen> you've got one router connected to the net
<josh_> yes
<maryen> then you've got another connected into it
<maryen> for wireless
<josh_> and another router (wireless) connect to a hub downstairs
<josh_> exactly
<josh_> the wife just bought a mac and she wants to do her work everywhere in the house... so i got the wireless for her
<dennister> how many pc's do u have to these 3 routers josh?
<maryen> i don't think that will work because your wireless router probably wont send a dhcp request to the old one
<maryen> get a wireless access point instead
<josh_> 3 to the first, 3 on the hub and 2 on the wireless
<maryen> http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?sku=427968&SourceID=k22350
<fateisajester> does any one know if linpal is on anyof the repositories. i cant find it and im having a really hard lime installing it from a "binary+source package"
<josh_> well the thing is... when i have all thecomputers connected to the internet and then plug in the wireless, my wife and turn on her mac and get online
<dennister> u should be able to just get a new card for the mac, attach it (so to say) to a wireless router u've already got
<josh_> its only if i restart and try to log on that it happens
<maryen> you connecting via wireless yourself?
<josh_> well the mac and my laptop arte the only 2 comps that have wireless
<dennister> and what exactly "happens"
<MotorCityMadMan> $90 dollar mis-steak on my part. paid for the wroung ram. not is lost thu, the 1gb ram does work in the first bank
<josh_> but since i dont ever use the laptop in my house really there was no need for wireless
<dennister> u should be able to return it motorcity
<maryen> so is it a problem with your laptop or one of your landline computers?
<MotorCityMadMan> trash man has all the rappings
<josh_> so my wife bought and mac and wanted wireless... bought the router... hooked it up and everything is fine....then i had to reinstall linux on the comp im using now.
<josh_> after i did the install i couldn't get online
<josh_> so i unplugged the wireless... restarted my linux box and now i can get online
<dennister> can u use it on another pc motorcity?
<MotorCityMadMan> dennister: good idea
<maryen> try plugging into the wireless router
<dennister> always! keep all your tech receipts, wrappings until it works well
<MotorCityMadMan> i have three towers and 4 mobo
<josh_> i can cable connect the wireless and access it
<dennister> <--------keeps boxes for moving purposes
<josh_> i can even connect to the non wireless router
<MotorCityMadMan> <-- here comes the sreew drivers out
<josh_> i put the wireless on a sperate ip address so i could access both if i needed
<dennister> i gotta get back to my ivtv driver-debugging pps...cya later
<maryen> bye dennis
<maryen> got a guide for it?
<MotorCityMadMan> later dennister
<MotorCityMadMan> ty
<josh_> so with this accesspoint... i can just plug that into my hub that is connected to my router (non-wireless) and it will act as a wireless router?
<maryen> yes
<josh_> i will be able to connect the mac wirelessly with just the existing router?
<maryen> yes
<josh_> oh snap!!
<josh_> i gotta run back to the store
<josh_> thanks
<maryen> lol bye
<josh_> bye
<MotorCityMadMan> shutting down for upgrade
<Dr_willis> Ok.. explain this to me.. I got TV out working.. looks good.. I plug in the audio cable to my sound card.. and the tv out picture gets all sorts of interfearance...
<BonBonTheJon> Dr_willis: what kind of video card do you use
<Dr_willis> gt6800pro
<BonBonTheJon> nvideo?
<Dr_willis> Ive always noticed the tv out being sort of bla.. with interfearcnac
<BonBonTheJon> nvidia?
<Dr_willis> but i moved the machine today.. plugged the cables in and poof - GOOD tv out pic..
<Dr_willis> yes nvidia
<Dr_willis> so i then plug in the audio cables.. and bam- picture gets all sorts of interfearance
<InteliWasp> how can i tell what version of kde i have?
<BonBonTheJon> any idea how to get tv out working on ati
<BonBonTheJon> InteliWasp: open any kde app and its in the help menu
<Dr_willis> BonBonTheJon,  Nope. :P
<Dr_willis> AHA -
<Dr_willis> it pays to not have a cable plugged into the SVideo in, and rca in...
<Dr_willis> putting the stero R  - into the RCA video in... is not good. :)
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: red plug to red plug
<jahanzaib> hello
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: white to white
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: yellow to yellow --
<SeanTater> jahanzaib: hello
<Dr_willis> they tdont match up. :P
<Dr_willis> it has blue and black..
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: ?
<Dr_willis> Plus its dark behind the tv.
<Dr_willis> But hay! i got decent tv out now!
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: all red, yello, and red here, green and yellow for svideo
<claudio> salve :D
<SeanTater>  /yello/yellow
<Dr_willis> after i went and bought  a new svideo cable that i aparently dident need .
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: I'm afraid we may have to yank voice from you on this channel - not sure we need you giving advice any more :p
<Dr_willis> :)
<BonBonTheJon> dr_willis: are you using the proprietary drivers, or some open source one
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: Actually, I;ve been looking for an svideo cable for a week
<Dr_willis> BonBonTheJon,  using the nvidia drivers
<claudio> nessuno parla italiano qua? :)
<Dr_willis> SeanTater,  Walmart had some nice 6 ft ones  for $7
<Dr_willis> SeanTater,  BestBuy was a total rip-off on them
<ekim\> Hi
<Dr_willis> $20 for a 6 ft svideo cable!
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<SeanTater> Dr_willis: um -- svideo -> rca cables?
<SeanTater> ekim\: hello
<SeanTater> BonBonTheJon: hello
<Dr_willis> rca = the single plug.. svideo has several smaller pins..
<SeanTater> !it claudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it claudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekim\> Alright...I was going to ask how to install kubuntu...
<SeanTater> !it > claudio
<ekim\> but first I have to figure out what version I have
<ekim\> Is there an easy way to do that ?
<Dr_willis> ekim\,  huh.. what are you running now anyway?
<SeanTater> ekim\: probably
<SeanTater> ekim\: when did you download it?
<ekim\> Im running kubuntu niw
<ekim\> the live cd
<SeanTater> ekim\: if you start konqueror, it will probably tell
<ekim\> What version did they start making the install disk and the livde cd the same disk
<ekim\> I c
<BonBonTheJon> dapper?
<ekim\> Awesome
<ekim\> IT comes with katapult
<SeanTater> ekim\: nope
<ekim\> Never new that
<SeanTater> ekim\: sorry, konq won't tell
<SeanTater> ekim\: but as for katapult, I never figured out what key started it
<ekim\> ha
<ekim\> its alt space
<ekim\> I use something like it on windows all the time
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: run 'uname -r' in konsole
<ekim\> Love it
<LeeJunFan> ah damn, ekim\ gave me an idea - to set my nick to /quit but it won't let me :) hehe
<SeanTater> dumbkiwi: I once had a bird named kwiw, it was the dumbest bird I ever knew
<ekim\> haha
<SeanTater> dumbkiwi: /kiwi/
<ekim\> it cant start with a \
<ekim\> and / doesent work at  all
<ekim> See
<ekim> I did ekim/
<ekim> but it didnt do it
<ekim\> :)
<LeeJunFan> I tried to start with / and I got an erronious nick error.
<ekim\> Indeed
<ekim\> O cool
<ekim\> uname -r
<SeanTater> ekim\: I tried cahracters like [ { and ( too, they don;t work either
<SeanTater> ekim\: or spaces, they don't seem to work
<ekim\> as a rule the only punctuation that works is ! . and -
<ekim\> also _
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: that should give the kernel you are using, that would give an indication of the release
<ekim\> :)
<ekim\> this might seem like a noob question..how do I copy from teh terminal
<[testNick] > wow -- it did work
<ekim\> Indeed
<ekim\> 2.6.12-9-386
<Dr_willis> ekim\,  cp command
<ekim\> There you go
<King_Brad> does ubuntu have any webcam software i can use?
<Dr_willis> ekim\,  reading a few bash tutorial/guides is worth the time spent.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ekim\> Hmm
<ekim\> yeah I think it omes with one
<Sean> King_Brad: sure
<LeeJunFan> \quit is owned by someone
<ekim\> I figured it out
<ekim\> ...
<n00btard> how do i fix this error? /bin/sh: make: command not found
<ekim\> haha
<King_Brad> anyone got a name?
<Sean> King_Brad: the webcam is avtually built into the kernel
<ekim\> I didnt mean copy IN the terminal
<ekim\> I mean copy FROM the terminal
<ekim\> Litterally copy + paste text
<ekim\> I know cp ha
<Sean> King_Brad: I think one is ktvtime
<King_Brad> Sean: ok, but i still gotta have software to use it right?
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: right click
<Dr_willis> select/middle click
<Dr_willis> :)
<ekim\> O cool
<ekim\> :)
<ekim\> Thanks for the tip
<Dr_willis> <ekim\> O cool
<BonBonTheJon> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ekim\> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Dr_willis> heh middle click works for me in Xchat
<ekim\> Hey
<LeeJunFan> maybe I should just go with LeeJ[tab] 
<ekim\> just out of curiosity
<BonBonTheJon> n00btard: i think you need automake
<ekim\> Has anyone here heard of DigitalLife
<ekim\> the convention
<n00btard> ohhh
<ekim\> next week
<BonBonTheJon> n00btard: try installing that, then tell me if it worked
<n00btard> ok thx
<ekim\> Hmm...Im curious what other browsers could I use on here besides firefox an kq
<ekim\> I know there are los
<ekim\> liek galeon
<BonBonTheJon> n00btard: what are you trying to install
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: Opera
<n00btard> im trying to compile this program i made
<ekim\> O cool
<n00btard> with kdevelop
<ekim\> I forgot about it
<BonBonTheJon> n00btard: do you have a compiler (ie. gcc) installed
<ekim\> me <3 gcc :)
<n00btard> ahhhhhh
<n00btard> idk
<n00btard> im new to it
<BonBonTheJon> n00btard: you also need build-essential
<ekim\> anyway
<n00btard> ok thanks
<ekim\> Is anyone going to DigitalLife next week ?
<n00btard> do i need gcc as well?
<LeeJunFan> I thought kdevelop had deps on all the gcc make, automake and what not, hrm.
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: install build-essential
<n00btard> just did, im gunna try and see if it works now
<ekim\> Anyway ...Installing kubuntu
<ekim\> How do I do it
<n00btard> says it requires automake 1.6.... ill install that i guess
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: if you are using the live cd, there is an installer icon on the desktop
<King_Brad> ekim, the documentation should help ya
<ekim\> :(
<ekim\> Anyone here ?
<BonBonTheJon> what do you need help with
<ekim\> lol
<n00btard> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ekim\> Obviously I checked for the icon
<ekim\> ...
<n00btard> wtf does that mean?
<ekim\> the reason im using kubuntu is for some reason ubuntu wouldent boot
<ekim\> really frustrating
<CheeseBurgerMan> !includes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about includes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekim\> Can sombody please help me ?
<MotorCityMadMan> n00btard: x-dev
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, maybe not.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !xincludes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xincludes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> !x-dev
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh. It was just a lot of lag.
<ubotu> x-dev: dummy package for transition purposes. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ekim\> Please ?
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: I'm trying to find an answer on the web site
<MotorCityMadMan> n00btard: or maybe libx11-dev
<Dr_willis> you mean the ubuntu live cd wouldent boot but the kuibuntu live cd would ?
<ekim\>  O ok
<n00btard> hmmmm
<ekim\>  :)
<MotorCityMadMan> n00btard: or maybe kdebase-dev
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: if you can, try downloading the kubuntu alternative install cd
<n00btard> im confused..
<MotorCityMadMan> n00btard: just what are you trying to confiure ?
<n00btard> why it is giving me this path error thing
<BonBonTheJon> !x11-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MotorCityMadMan> <MotorCityMadMan> n00btard: just what are you trying to confiure ?
<n00btard> when i select kdebase-dev for install it says "BREAK (install)" what does that mean?
<n00btard> im trying to build this program
<n00btard> with kdevelop
<fateisajester> is there a gui for wine?
<ekim\> ...you need one ?
<Dr_willis> fateisajester,  a gui to do what? theres a config tool for wine with a gui.. but i hear its not  advised to use any more
<fateisajester> it would be nice
<ekim\> erm ok
<Dr_willis> double click on the .exe :) perhaps
<fateisajester> really?
<fateisajester> that easy?
<Dr_willis> when i install stuff with wine. it puts icons for the programs in my kde menu
<larson9999> Dr_willis, wine-tools?  i hear that too but i always do use it.  too many things that i can't get set up without it
<ekim\> indeed
<fateisajester> lol
<Dr_willis> fateisajester,  go find sol.exe and try.
* fateisajester feels stupid
<olivier> hi no body's asleep here?
<larson9999> olivier, i am
<fateisajester> i am too
<olivier> bien, je commence  tre un peu crev aussi moi :)
<ekim\> nice
<olivier> english room?
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> Wee. :)
<olivier> thx
<fateisajester> god i feel so stupid
<fateisajester> lol
<olivier> doesn't matter
<n00btard> how do i fix this error? configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Dr_willis> n00btard,  fire up the package manager.. search for 'dev' and install anything that looks like X11 and dev :)
<n00btard> ok
<olivier> good night everybody
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search x11 | grep dev
<Dr_willis> gives me a few hits..
<larson9999> still can't believe these dorks go to 13 year old girls' houses they met online looking for sex
<Dr_willis> xlibs-dev - X Window System client library development files transitional package
<Dr_willis> would be a start
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: go to the console and type "dpkg -l | grep ubiquity", that should tell you if ubiquity is installed
<Dr_willis> ibx11-dev - X11 client-side library (development headers)
<ekim\> erm
<Dr_willis> also --------->  libx11-dev - X11 client-side library (development headers)
<ekim\> what is ubiquity ?
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: the live cd installer
<ekim\> O
<ekim\> cool
<ekim\> 1 sec
<n00btard> wtf, now i have this error...
<n00btard> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<n00btard> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: then type "dpkg -L ubiquity" to find the files installed
<n00btard> why the hell doesn't kdevelop install all this shit when i install the program?
<ekim\> Cam you pm me this please
<ekim\> Hmm
<ekim\> Weird
<ekim\> it did nothing
<ekim\> No errors or anything
<BonBonTheJon> ok
<ekim\> Can I install it somehow
<ekim\>  ?
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: try "dpkg -L ubiquity"
<ekim\> k
<ekim\> Package ubiquity is not installed
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: maybe this isn't dapper, in which case there is no installer, and you will need to download an install cd
<ekim\> :(
<ekim\> K
<ekim\> Also one more question
<ekim\> remember when I said ubuntu wouldent boot
<ekim\> as apposed to kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: yeah
<ekim\> Welll I found this boot floppy thing
<ekim\> Right...
<ekim\> Using a program called rawrite
<ekim\> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ekim\> problem is it only shows how to do it on windows
<ekim\> is there a way to do it on linux
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: that would be used if you can't boot from cd
<ekim\> Yeah...
<ekim\> Oh well
<ekim\> IT will work for my purposes
<ekim\> How do you do it on linux
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: do you have bittorent? the download of a new cd should take only 10 minutes, then burn a new one
<ekim\> I just downloaded ubuntu
<ekim\> ...
<ekim\> I wonder why it wont boot
<ekim\> ...it boots into this thing called somthing like DSC-DOS
<n00btard> what does "BREAK (install)" mean in Adept?
<ekim\> or DRD-DOS
<ekim\> or somthign like that
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: is the cd ok, you should be a check cd option on boot
<Dr_willis> DR-DOS
<Dr_willis> If your system is booting to DR-DOS - that tells me its booting the Hard drive.. not the cdrom. and some how you managed to have a dr-dos bootloader on the hd.
<ekim\> I see
<ekim\> ...
<ekim\> Thats it
<ekim\> DR-dos
<ekim\> anyways
<ekim\> if I get to there is that bad
<Dr_willis> #1 check the cd.. what FILES are on the cd.. if theres Somthing.iso - you burnt it wrong
<ekim\> Indeed
<ekim\> I thout so
<ekim\> It was just ubuntu.iso
<ekim\> ...I knew somthing was amiss...
<ekim\> but the thing is ...I have burnt many isos before
<Dr_willis> Bingo! "You just made a coaster" :)
<ekim\> and I specifially selected BOOTABLE iso
<ekim\> ...
<ekim\> haha
<Dr_willis> I always use 'burn at once ' under windows.. double click on an iso.. click burn and away it goes.
<ekim\> Its ok
<ekim\> I also effecrivley made a 20 cent coaster
<ekim\> ...I used nero
<Dr_willis> 20 cent? gesh.. buy in bulk man
<Dr_willis> in nero i just use the burn iso image.. (i think) never select anything
<ekim\> yeh I know ...
<Dr_willis> been ages since ive used nero
<ekim\> I didnt need that many
<ekim\> Dr_willis:  for good reason
<ekim\> ...
<ekim\> ITs that ...it was already on the pc
<ekim\> Ok
<ekim\> I knew somthing was wrong when all I saw was ubuntu.iso on the disk
<ekim\> Ok
<ekim\> How long does it take for the ubuntu install
<larson9999> 20 cents is cheap
<BonBonTheJon> ekim:\ 30 mins, maybe
<ekim\> say on a 1ghz pc with a 52x cdrom
<ekim\> 256 megs of ram
<larson9999> isn't it?
<Dr_willis> 30min to an hr..
<ekim\> That is reasonable hardware for ubuntu right
<Dr_willis> ram is a little low..
<ekim\> ...
<Dr_willis> but should work ok,
<ekim\> :(
<ekim\> I know
<ekim\> but its not too bad right
<ekim\> Is ubuntu more or less ramhungry than windows
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: maybe look into xubuntu?
<ekim\> nah
<Dr_willis> Much less hungry
<ekim\> I REALLY REALLY like the ubuntu ui
<ekim\> metacity is my thing ;)
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ekim\> Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> then why are you hanging in #kubuntu :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<ekim\> Because im USING kubuntu now
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: xubuntu does a lot of the same as ubuntu
<Dr_willis> we make fun of Gnome users  in here! :)
<ekim\> ...I dont care
<ekim\> ...
<thompa> ive been trying gnome
<ekim\> Kde is too shiny
<Dr_willis> The more i tried gnome... the more i hated it.
<ekim\> why is that ?
<thompa> have used kde for about 5 years now
<Dr_willis> Gnome is too Dull. :)
<Dr_willis> happy?
<ekim\> Exactly
<ekim\> Kde is distracting to me
<Dr_willis> actually many of the features i wanted/used were not in gnome.. apaently the Devs decided that the users are idiots and easially confused.
<ekim\> I like the colors of gnome
<thompa> it depends for me, i dont like the way ubuntu has gnome, but that can change in some settings
<Dr_willis> colors.. pffft.
<ekim\> their warmer
<ekim\> :)
<thompa> also you can run Konqueror in gnome
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: you can change the colors
<ekim\> Its not about the colors
<ekim\> ...
<Dr_willis> first thing i do on a new system is be sure to have ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu desktops all installed.
<ekim\> Its the whole design
<thompa> the other theing you may want to try is just changing the kde desktop settings and panel.. have panel on top
<ekim\> Ok
<ekim\> here is a tough question (NOT) how can I burn an iso (CORRECTLY!!!!) in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> GNOME guys keep changing their minds about wether to use the Browser filemanager system. or the spatial mode. :P   heh.. that was an amusing flamewar or 5 to read.
<Dr_willis> ekim\,  with the live cd? Hmmm...
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: use kb3
<BonBonTheJon> !kb3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ekim\,  correct? you are now on the Kubuntu live cd?
<ekim\> O ok
<BonBonTheJon> !k3b
<thompa> first i dont like any log in sound, or the graphics
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ekim\> I wasnt suer if k3b did images out of the box (so to speak)
<ekim\> Cool
<Dr_willis> bbl
<ekim\> I love irc
<thompa> if i put the debian blue background in gnome first, remove sound, add konquerer, but kubuntu is very minimal too
<Simulacra> has anyone here had any luck getting the rt71 wireless drivers to work
<thompa> right now i hope this upgrade fixes kubuntu edgy, make screens a little sluggish
<thompa> i think its the nvidia is not working
<Simulacra> im also having trouble with VIA Deltachrome
<ekim\> I am such an idiot
<thompa> if you change in xorg.conf driver to vesa it always works
<ekim\> I just realized...I cant burn a cd ...because Im using the cd drive to run the OS
<ekim\> gege
<ekim\> hehe
<BonBonTheJon> lol
<ekim\> Is there a k3b for windows ?
<thompa> but i am wondering what else is happening when there is a system upgrade that requires a reboot because of kernel
<ekim\> Just curious
<ekim\> Looking for a good burning app
<Dave_W> Can anybody help me troubleshoot/diagnose a dcc problem?
<ekim\> dcc like irc dcc ?
<ekim\> Ok later guys
<Dave_W> yes
<thompa> k3b was eating too much power too
<ekim\> Ill be back in like 20 minutes .
<BonBonTheJon> ekim\: good luck
<thompa> or maybe cause i got 300w only
<ekim\> Hopefully with ubuntu installing :)
<ekim\> thanks
<ekim\> Ill be back
<thompa> i did it once
<thompa> cant remember how, was in kanotix
<thompa> im using that too and edubuntu
<Torched> why did amarok just freeze my computer for half an hour?
<BonBonTheJon> Torched: what were you doing with it
<Torched> nothing
<Torched> i loaded up a stream someone pasted
<BonBonTheJon> Torched: what happened just before it crashed
<Torched> and it started building a collection in the background
<Torched> i didn't ask it to
<Torched> meanwhile the computer ground to a halt while amarok built a collection
<Torched> this took half an hour
<BonBonTheJon> Torched: you might want to ask around on #amarok
<josh_> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<actinic> 5 or 6 Ubuntu books now out.  Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> I got that Ubuntu Hacks - it has some nice info i dident know.
<Dr_willis> Problem with Linux books - is you often waste your $$ on things that tell you stuff you allready know
<orkid__> anyone care to help with an nvidia edgy problem?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu Hacks helped me do a few things  I dident know about.
<Dr_willis> orkid__,  heh ..  seems like that stuff either works... or wont work.
<orkid__> root@ubuntu:~# modprobe nvidia
<orkid__> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<orkid__> (prolly bad module version or somethin?)
<Hawkwind> orkid__: If you're running Edgy, try in #Ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output.
<orkid__> (everything's upto date...)
<orkid__> Hawkwind: will do.
<actinic> how about 'Ubuntu Unleashed" ?
<Dr_willis> Google for book reviews i guess
<Dr_willis> books for linux shouldent have a lot of pictures. :P
<actinic> i dunno, naked penguins turn me on :)
<Dr_willis> Ever see that Beer Comercial  with the Pengins in the zoo at closing time?
<actinic> don't think so
<Dr_willis> THey go behind a rock, and you see little Tuxcedos getting tossed all around.. then they come out all white.. with big beer guts and Speedo swim trunks on.
<Dr_willis> :)
<actinic> lol
<Steven_M> hi all
<actinic> like that commercial where the guy & girl decide to skinny dip in what they think is a remote pond ... turns out to be a bar aquarium, lol
<Dr_willis> :)
<Steven_M> does anyone know how to change kopete's typing area font size?
<Steven_M> actinic: I wish I see that ad :)
<actinic> Steven_M: i wish i were the bartender! :)
<Steven_M> yeah hehe :)
<actinic> off to see season premier of Battlestar Galactica.  woohoo!
<Steven_M> actinic: which country are you from?
<actinic> US of A
<niroxx> what time is it in your country?
<niroxx> @actinix
<actinic> time to watch battlestar galactica
<niroxx> actinic
<actinic> lol, almost 8 pm ... Arizona
<niroxx> arizona rocks ;)
<actinic> yeah we've got alot of 'em :)
<actinic> bye!
<ranio> a
<niroxx> hi
<ranio> hi
<niroxx> i will sleep yet, good night
<ranio> I have some error with firefox
<ranio> help me
<niroxx> which errors ?
<ranio> downloaded firefox
<ranio> and run ./firefox
<niroxx> and ... ?
<ranio> ./run-mozilla.sh : line131: 6291 segmentation error
<ranio> "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<ranio> so i can't run firefox
<niroxx> uh and the download was really finished ? md5 sum was correct ?
<ranio> yes
<ranio> i tried two times ,but same error
<ranio> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ranio> and this error
<niroxx> have you tried to download firefox of the kubuntu repos ?
<ranio> no
<ranio> I am beginner
<niroxx> than go to the console type in : "sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox"
<ranio> ok.
<niroxx> no problem, it will function
<sjg0120> Can any one help me plz~
<sjg0120> plz tell me how to download codec for playing movie
<niroxx> ranio: does is work ?
<lluka> hey there, anyone know how to get a jar file to open?
<niroxx> does it work
<Dr_willis> !w32codec
<ranio> wait plz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niroxx> k
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sjg0120> thank you~
<Dr_willis> Stupid bot.
<Dr_willis> I always go get the w32codecs from the mplayer homepage and install them manually.
<sjg0120> oh i see
<sjg0120> thank you for helping me
<Dr_willis> but theres other ways to get it  if you set up the right repo.
<Dr_willis> I jut cant rember the bot factoid.
<Dr_willis> go ask in #ubuntu
<KDEfanboy> lluka: java -jar FILE
<lluka> it give me error
<ranio> ok ~!
<ranio> thanks
<lluka> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
<niroxx> no problem, good night
<ranio> niroxx : thanks~
<niroxx> ranio: ;)
<niroxx> see you
<KDEfanboy> lluka: a repository app?
<ranio> see you~
<lluka> no just a jar file
<KDEfanboy> lluka: could be anyting from problem with the app, java version mismatch, or java interpreter (ie, official verson vs blackdown)
<lluka> i dont think any java apps work
<KDEfanboy> lluka: even hello world?
<lluka> how do i check the hello world
<lluka> i just wanna play pac man lol
<jason> hi
<jason> i need help
<jason> any helpers out thre???
<Dr_willis> ask a question and see.
<jason> ok i want firefox
<jason> i have a default install of kubuntu
<jason> i cant figure out how to install it i figured it should be on the cd
<jason> i even tried an auto install script from the internet
<jason> it seemed to work but
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  that add/remove programs icon dont have it in there?
<jason> i get an error when i try and launch it from command
<jason> its in there
<jason> i think but it was greyed out
<jason> or that was java that was greyed
<Dr_willis> java is not needed..  i think. :)
<jason> the add/remove didnt have much to choose from
<Dr_willis> add/rremove programs. -  'any suite' search for firefox.
<jason> let me try brb
<Dr_willis> learn to use the tool. :P check the check box's and pull down menus
<lluka> got a jar file i can test that u think shoudl work?
<Dr_willis> 18422 packages are 'installable' :)
<jason> hey bud its in there but its greyed and uncheckable
<Dr_willis> did it ask for your password when you started it?
<jason> yes
<Dr_willis> thats odd..
<jason> i dont think there are that many on mine
<jason> is there a file that pooooints to the package sources
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<jason> like how do i tell it to look on the cd
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn to use the apt system
<Dr_willis> first thign i do is disable the cdrom as a source for software. i download it off the internet
<ejm> this channel must have a bot for troubleshooting? good, because I'm going to need one.
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<Dr_willis> jason,  you SHOULD be able to do a 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<jason> ok dr let me try it
<Dr_willis> of course ya should  proberly do a  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  first. :P
<KDEfanboy> lluka: which java package do you have installed?
<ejm> oops, I'm on the wrong channel. I should be on the mepis channel, not the kubuntu.
<jason> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jason> whats a good repo for apt\
<jason> whats the official repo and where do i put it in my file
<lluka> java-common, java-gcj-compat, java-gcj-compat-dev, and i compiles the jre
<lluka> the general error seems to  be in finding the "thread in main" java.lang etc etc
<lluka> each time its slightly different
<lluka> but it alwasy has the word 'main'
<jason> anyone know?
<ejm> how would I get my broadcom 4318 wifi to work on ubuntu 6?
<ejm> I got it to work in the last version, 5.10
<Dr_willis> jason,   do a  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  first perhaps
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> jason,  then perhaps use that source-o-matic page to generate a new sources.list Or use adept to enable the other repos.
<lluka> heres another one
<lluka> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from myjar.jar
<jpiccolo_> i have a question for you guys, how can i connect to another pcs xserver from a different pc that only has cli
<jason> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jason> i dont even have gedit
<Dr_willis> gedit is notpart of Kubuntu :P
<Dr_willis> thats Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> try kate
<Dr_willis> or learn vi :)
<ejm> kedit
<jpiccolo_> mmmm vi
<Dr_willis> ejm,  :P if you say so.
<Dr_willis> for once gnome and kde use a similer name?! that cant be!!
<ejm> lol I'm actually using simplymepis.
<ejm> I'd use ubuntu, but my wifi is messed up.
<Dr_willis> willis@Audigy:~$ kedit
<Dr_willis> bash: kedit: command not found
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !info kedit
<ubotu> kedit: basic text editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 116 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Dr_willis> !info kate
<ubotu> kate: advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 754 kB, installed size 2164 kB
<ejm> sweet...this bot is so much better than the susehelp bot on #suse.
<Dr_willis> see... one is advanced... :P other is basic! :)
<Dr_willis> !info kvim
<ubotu> Package kvim does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> Wtf!
<ejm> lol
<KDEfanboy> lluka: hm, first thing i'd say is that you don't need to compile a jre since there are some available in the repository
<Dr_willis> But i like.. have kvim installed..
<mabreaux> vym
<lluka> was giving me the same error before :/
<mabreaux> ?
<KDEfanboy> lluka: since you're trying to run a non-repository app, you'll get more help on java-specific errors for it in #java
<KDEfanboy> lluka: what error?
<lluka> the manifesting main class
<lluka> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jar.jar
<method|> would anyone like to test out this mp3 announcer script i made for konversation + amarok?
<lluka> i reinstalled the repository apps tho
<M4X1MUM> whats the command to show the chmod of all files?
<jason> boys
<jason> it was because when i installed i had no internet connection
<jason> so it commented out my sources by defult
<jason> because  they "didnt verify"
<jason> or girls
<jason> whoever
<Manyfold> how to activate hardware acceleration for my graphic card?
<Dr_willis> jason,  thats why ya should of enabled the repos with adept :)
<Dr_willis> but now ya know! and knowing is half the battle!
<Dr_willis> I thought the add/remove programs tool - when first ran - asked to enable the different repos.. that may of been a  older version of it.
<jason> Dr_willis: i just deleted the #
<jason> how do i enable them with adept
<jason> i didnt see an option
<Dr_willis> adept would just remove the #'s
<jpiccolo_> is there a  way that i can have a xserver installed but not boot to it automatically? just stay at the command line and i can start it if i want to?
<Dr_willis> add/remove is a  more dumbed down interface.. adept has a repo thing  in the menus somewhere.. I perfer synaptic myself.
<jason> i didnt see anything about sources in adept
<Dr_willis> did you  run adept or dod you just run that 'add/remove programs' icon?
<jason> the icon once i actually ran adept
<Dr_willis> right now adept is dwnloading so i cant check the menus. :()
<jason> what r u running
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jason> it cme default on kubuntu
<KDEfanboy> lluka: hm.. what instructions did you follow to install java?
<Dr_willis> Installing games at the moment with that 'add/remove programs' icon which i THINK is a 'adept in a light-user-interface mode'
<jpiccolo_> whats the path to the gdm.conf
<Dr_willis> locate gdm.conf
<Dr_willis> should find it.
<lluka> i got hello world to werk
<jpiccolo_> ok cool thanks
<lluka> but pac man wont work still
<lluka> :(
<lluka> now its saying
<vaimaca> hi
<Dr_willis>  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf is one i see
<lluka> exception  in thread..... at java.lang.Class.initializeClass(libgcj.so.7)
<jpiccolo_> hrm nope
<Dr_willis> what pacman?
<jpiccolo_> and located doesnt work either
<Dr_willis> your locate database may not be updated
<Dr_willis> You do realize that this is KUBUNTU :P gdm is not installed by default in Kubuntu.
<jpiccolo_> oh haha\
<jpiccolo_> yeah
<Dr_willis> :)
<KDEfanboy> lluka: i'd recommoned making sure you have installed using Ubuntu's instructions. after doing that, since you're trying to run a non-repository app, you should check the docs for the app and try #java
<KDEfanboy> !java > lluka
<jpiccolo_> Dr_willis, whats the kde version of gdm?
<Dr_willis> kdm
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> then a got the old xdm
<M4X1MUM> guys whats the shortcut to minise windows?
<Dr_willis> then theres the PORN variant XXXdm
<jpiccolo_>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm.config
<Dr_willis> jpiccolo_,  that would be a package file/cache is my guess
<KDEfanboy> M4X1MUM: Control Center -> Rgional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts. [Global Shortcuts]  -> System -> Windows -> Minimize Window
<Dr_willis>       /etc/kde3/kdm
<Dr_willis>    /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Dr_willis> jpiccolo_,  you do realize thres a nice gui front end to configuring KDM. :)
<jpiccolo_> i see, still kinda a nub
<jpiccolo_> no i did not
<Dr_willis> it pays to explore the control panel tools. :)
<Dr_willis> 'system settings' :) not control panel
<jpiccolo_> hehe yeah
<jpiccolo_> ha control panel
<Dr_willis> 'only the names have been changed.. to protect the lawyers'
<M4X1MUM> thanks!
<TheHighChild> anyone pretty knowledgeable about the different glx things? I have a few questions about which is best for me
<Dr_willis> You dont want to hear my answers.. I HATE glx. :)
<TheHighChild> I tried one configuration and it was horrible
<TheHighChild> I just want a few of the effects, like desktop switching without pillaging my keyboard shortcuts
* Blacken finally got the ATI drivers working. This has been an annoying, annoying four and a half hours...
<M4X1MUM> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> Blacken,  write a howto on it now! :)
<noiesmo> Blacken, yeah buy a nvidia card
<Blacken> Dr_willis: I would, if I hadn't completely ballsed it from the beginning.
<M4X1MUM> how do i set the default internet browser??
<Dr_willis> Oh - one of those spent 4 hrs... learning to do a 3 min job? :P
<TheHighChild> start > system settings > KDE components (under personal) > Default applications
<Blacken> Dr_willis: Close. See...I didn't read carefully...and I installed the ATI package first *without* config'ing it for Ubuntu...AND then tried the apt-get linux-restricted-modules way...
<TheHighChild> M4X1MUM:
<Dr_willis> Blacken,  :P
<Blacken> noiesmo: Find an nVidia laptop card that doesn't entirely, entirely suck AND is sold by Dell for the extremely awesome Inspiron E1X05 series of notebooks. Then I'll get an nVidia card. But I won't hold my breath.
<Dr_willis> i can honestly say ive never used the ati installer under ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Nvidia based laptops can be rare.. sadly
<M4X1MUM> aaah nice thanks
<TheHighChild> np
<Blacken> Dr_willis: It wasn't bad once I R'd TFH.
<Dr_willis> :)
<noiesmo> Blacken, fair enough, there should be more nvidia laptops
<TheHighChild> so no glx/xgl/aiglx freaks in here?
<Blacken> noiesmo: Actually, no...no...there really shouldn't be. :P
<Dr_willis> i was suprised when the ATI stuff worked for my x200m laptop
* Blacken has an X1300.
<Dr_willis> gee just wait for Intel to buy nvidia , and AMD to get ATI into shape...
<Dr_willis> then... where will matrox go?
<M4X1MUM> glx freak?
<M4X1MUM> my pc is amd with nvidia :)
<Dr_willis> heck - where are they now?
<TheHighChild> meaning, someone that knows them and about them
<Blacken> Dr_willis: Where it belongs. Down with the nice chap with a pitchfork and pointy tail.
* Blacken is tempted to now try xgl. But I've heard that it can be hazardous.
<TheHighChild> I can get the stuff working. I am not looking for someone to talk me through a process, just share their experience and see if I can get what I want out of it
<Dr_willis> Blacken,  find a live cd with it - and play for an hr.. then dump it. :P
<Blacken> And since I'm pretty sure that I probably won't like it (but want to try it anyway), I want to be able to roll back easily.
<Blacken> Dr_willis: LiveCDs suck...I want to experience using it on my normal stuff.
<Dr_willis> Blacken,  bah..  Live CD's Rock.
<Dr_willis> saved my Backside many a times.
<Blacken> Dr_willis: Knoppix is nice for that, sure. I meant for anything more than that.
<Dr_willis> Not sure how legally some of these live cds are including the nvidia and ati drivers however... :)
<KDEfanboy> Dr_willis: which?
<Dr_willis> I got a broke laptop - that runs SaxenOS :) it can even net-boot OTHER machines on the lan.
* Blacken went through a phase where he thought it was cool to boot an Ubuntu liveCD at school. It wore off quickly.
<Dr_willis> KDEfanboy,  i forget which one did it last week for me.. i test most of them in vmware. but one did have  the nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu's live cd - is somewhat lacking in ways
<Dr_willis> i found a Windows XP live cd the other day.. :) now thats scary
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, bartpe 's not bad when you do need ntfs read/write support otherwise give me a knoppix disk anyday
<Dr_willis> belenix0.5.iso  deli-0.7.iso  DLxfce2.1_WORKS_060920-en.iso  Elive_Revolution.iso
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i THINK that elive_revolution livecd had the nvidia drivers on it.
<Dr_willis> Accelerated-KNX-1.1_20060613.iso   - looked neat.. but the download took forever.. and then dident work. :()
<Dr_willis> its supposed to be optmized to boot faster
<mabreaux> Yes Dr Willis that is very scary!
<TheHighChild> Doesn't Xandros?
<TheHighChild> or at least til they got sued
<flaccid> what is the theme that kubuntu uses
<flaccid> i can not select it again in kcontrol
<Dr_willis> I was thinking Mepis or Xandros inclded them also.. but they got permission.
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  no 'human' theme?
* Dr_willis looks
<TheHighChild> Dr_willis: Permission? from whom? They were sued for violating the GPL, they'd have ahd to get a lot of permission.
<Dr_willis> They got the ok from nvidia and other companies. to include the nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> or are we talking about 2 different companies/things. :P
<Dr_willis> I forget the details even.. heh
<flaccid> no human theme
<flaccid> oh who did i ask in here about changing firefox font?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  isent Plastik the default theme? i
<flaccid> looks like you can in Appearance -> GTK styles and fonts
<jpiccolo_> i remeber when walmart was selling pcs with lindows on them
<TheHighChild> Xandros was sued for violating the GPL by distributing a distro that included kernel level - closed source modules
<flaccid> Dr_willis: i got something else with my install
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  pick one ya like. :P lol
<Blacken> I still wonder if it'd be possible to wrap all of that into the install process.
<flaccid> the one i like is the deafult one
<Blacken> Have two CD's in the box. CD 1 is Linux, CD 2 has the restricted modules.
<Dr_willis> Blacken,  i think thats how mepis does it.. not sure..
<Blacken> Integrate on-the-fly.
<Blacken> Dr_willis: I think so too.
<Blacken> Dr_willis: The legality is still suspect.
<Dr_willis> i recall a big argument/flamwar over it  some months ago
* Dr_willis looks up xandos's history and wiki informaton
<Dr_willis> I dont see much reason to use xandros over kubuntu , from what i am reading on the wiki pages :)
<noiesmo> hmmm gaim does not seem to want to log on to msn anyone else having these problems
<mabreaux> ?
<TheHighChild> Kubuntu > *
<TheHighChild> gaim blows
<TheHighChild> but everything else blows more
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, yeah so does msn but a couple mates are windows nuts so its easier to chat
<TheHighChild> noiesmo: You have to upgrade to 2.0.3 beta
<TheHighChild> noiesmo: 1.5 stopped working with MSN in August
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, have done sys upgrade but will check gaim version cheers
<TheHighChild> Betas will never be part of an upgrade to a release
<TheHighChild> Have you tried Kopete?
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, well there you go
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, no will try it
<TheHighChild> 2.0 is ok, mostly the same but a lot less options, you have to edit your gtorc just to get contrl -enter to send
<TheHighChild> gaim 2.0*, .gtkrc*
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, well kopetes crap
<TheHighChild> i know, the blue heads freak me out. I still use gaim, I just do so with disdain
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, will get gaim beta
<TheHighChild> noiesmo: http://bsiebens.wordpress.com/2006/08/23/gaim-20-beta-3/
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, cheers already downloading
<TheHighChild> noiesmo: excellent, don't get your hopes up, there's nothing much done  to the UI and a ton of features removed. I can only presume the guts are what's being worked on.
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, don't worry I won't all I wants basic chat anyway
<TheHighChild> noiesmo: Cool, if you need any setup assistance, let me know
<noiesmo> TheHighChild, thanks
<Prak> i have a question about whether a laptop driver that's written for windows xp environment would work in kubuntu using an emulator
<turtletime> Hi all, I'm thinking about installing kubuntu as a LAMP/Personal Dev Machine.  Can anyone point me to a package list for ubuntu/kubuntu? Is it basically debian packages or what? I'm looking for something like freshports.org for freebsd or http://www.gentoo-portage.com/ for gentoo... Anyone got anthing?
<turtletime> Nevermind...google helped me :)
<TheHighChild> Prak: Unlikely unless you're talking about wireless. In that case, ndiswrapper will do that
<Prak> i'm using an acer travelmate 2300 laptop right now
<Prak> i would like to retain the launch manager and the eSettings feature where i can control my fan to turn on all the time
<Prak> in ubuntu
<TheHighChild> Prak: I don't know of anything and am doubtful you'll find an emulator, however, there are probably some hacks out there to do the same things
<Prak> ok
<Prak> probably hold it off for now then
<Prak> thanks
<BonBonTheJon>  /msg nickserv link BonBonTheJon 2064679
<Jucato> uh oh....
<flaccid> so where to get the kubuntu default kde theme from?
<BonBonTheJon> flaccid: what do you mean
<Jucato> flaccid: what do you mean?
<flaccid> when i installed kubuntu it had a different kde theme
<flaccid> it is not in the list of themes
<flaccid> and i want to go back to it
<Jucato> In Dapper? the default color scheme is "Kubuntu Colors", the default window decoration is Crystal, default icon set is Crystal SVG, default style (not 100% sure) is Lipstik
<flaccid> yes dapper
<flaccid> w0a so a theme was never made?
<Jucato> flaccid: KDE themes are handled differently from how Windows handles themes
<flaccid> i don't use windows
<flaccid> but a theme could be created to apply those styles could it not?
<Jucato> or GNOME for that matter :)
<BonBonTheJon> flaccid: Plastik theme is close to the default kubuntu them
<flaccid> why do you assume i'm a windows user?
<Jucato> flaccid: well it could, except that KDE Theme Manager is a bit gimped
<flaccid> Plastik doesn't use the crysal window dec
<Jucato> flaccid: I'm not assuming. I'm just stating a fact
<Arepie> i've installed my ATI driver.. but.. there's an error..
<flaccid> lol that fact didn't help :)
<Arepie> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Jucato> flaccid: Plastik is a widget style. you can use it with any window decorator
<Jucato> decoration
<june> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jucato> flaccid: afaik, Kubuntu doesn't use the "KDE Theme Manager" (.kth files) as much as possible
<flaccid> basically my point is if someone wants to go back to kubuntu 'factory default' theme, there is no 1-click
<Jucato> that's why it's not even in System Settings (but it is in KControl)
<Jucato> ooh hybrid!
<flaccid> but i appreciate you knowing the dapper components to change individually
<flaccid> i'm back to normal now..
<Jucato> flaccid: true. but you see, .kth files (KDE Theme Manager) only works if and only if *all* the components of the theme is already installed
<Cyraq> wow, ssh is fast today.
<flaccid> Jucato: thats ok, because by default they are
<Jucato> it doesn't automatically install/download those themes if needed
<flaccid> but the themes it needs are installed :)
<flaccid> you would have to uninstall them
<Jucato> true. but since KDE Theme Manager isn't in System Settings, it's a bit pointless to have a .kth file for the Kubuntu theme. imho
<BonBonTheJon> what is the default media player in kubuntu? isn't it kaffeine?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: Kaffeine for video, Amarok for audio, KsCD for Audio CD's
<Jucato> but Kaffeine can do all of those, too. @_@
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: thanks, I've been using kmplayer, but I don't like it
<Ademan> when i try to open a word *.doc all it displays is "Your browser does not support frames" what should I do?
<Jucato> Ademan: can you right-click on it and select Open With OpenOffice?
<Ademan> oh, yeah its being opened with open office
<flaccid> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jucato> it's OpenOffice that's giving that error message?
<flaccid> program to scan fat32 partitions for errors?
<Parkotron> flaccid: fsck.vfat, I think.
<flaccid> mad thanks
<Ademan> Jucato: no, its actually in the editing area
<Jucato> maybe that's all that it contains?
<Ademan> nope
<Ademan> opened it with kate
<Ademan> theres a LOT more
<Arepie> what does this mean? -> "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!"
<Jucato> hm.. strange indeed...
<Ademan> Arepie: do you have your graphics divers?
<Ademan> drivers*
<Arepie> yes.. i've installed it
<Arepie> i just install the new ATI driver
<flaccid> sweet that works good
<Ademan> Arepie: go to the console and do glxinfo, paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Arepie> Ademan: hold on
<Ademan> Jucato: yeah, one of the lines i saw in kate was MicrosoftOffice.8  is it possible its an unsupported format?
<Arepie> Ademan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25883/
<Jucato> that I wouldn't know...  haven't touched an MS Word document in a looooooong time...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: cooties?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nah. I just haven't had done any heavy duty word processing in years :)
<DaSkreech> Wimp :)
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Real men Process :)
<Jucato> wimp? I use Kate for my document needs, and mostly save in HTML format/code :P
<arunkale> Jucato: Why does Kate add those damn dots after each word
<Jucato> arunkale: not sure why. it's a setting I guess, for the benefit of programmers? not really sure
<Ademan> its to signify a tab
<Ademan> there's a way to turn it off
<arunkale> Okay...
<Ademan> gimme a sec
<arunkale> Is there any way to get rid of those? :)
<Jucato> Settings > Configure Kate > Editor group > Appearance > uncheck Show Indentation Lines?  (not 100% sure)
<arunkale> okay..
<arunkale> will try it
<arunkale> btw, i cant wait for edgy this month
<DaSkreech> arunkale: Poll time :)
<mabreaux> anyone know when it is due to be released?
<DaSkreech> arunkale: What are you interested in for edgy?
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<arunkale> The looks
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> mabreaux: Oct 26 if all goes well
<arunkale> Jucato: Show Indentation Lines is already unchecked
* Jucato is planning to "backport" most of the Edgy themes to Dapper (except Window deco buttons...)
<Jucato> arunkale: hm.. I'll go looking again :)
* DaSkreech wants Xen
<arunkale> What's Xen
<TheHighChild> anyone use 3ddesktop?
<Jucato> TheHighChild: I do
<TheHighChild> Jucato: their site is skimpy, does it provide anything outside of the desktop switching? Is there a keyboard shortcut for it?
<DaSkreech> http://www.tiltedmill.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7221&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1134941050
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Jucato> TheHighChild: well it's pure desktop switching, but there are different modes/styles of switching. you'd have to make your own keyboard shortcut for it
<TheHighChild> Jucato: ok, thanks
<Jucato> TheHighChild: man:/3ddesk (in Konqueror) gives a bit more detail
* DaSkreech wants more games for LInux :(
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: You play Enemy Territory? If so, you have to try the No Quarter mod, a couple friends made it. Totally revived the game.
<Jucato> arunkale: I'm baffled, I can't seem to see the setting. what version of Kate are you using btw?
<arunkale> Kate 2.5.2
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: What's it do?
<Jucato> arunkale: hm.. probably they removed it in 2.5.4... I'm not sure...
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: New weapons, much better admin interface, some new skins and animations, lots of new features like CPR and 9 levels per class.
<DaSkreech> Hmmm :-)
<arunkale> Where's that link with the Edgy screenshots
<arunkale> What are the major differences in the looks?
<arunkale> and other functions
* DaSkreech wants more Strategy games and stuff like Sims (Which is a Ferpect game for open source!) and City Building
<Ademan> Arepie: sorry i was afk, doesnt sound like you installed them right
<Ademan> either that or you may need to edit your xorg.conf
<Arepie> how to edit my xorg.conf ?
<wrabbit^> sudo gedit /sbin/xorg.conf
<wrabbit^> I think that's the path
* DaSkreech smacks wrabbit^
<wrabbit^> ouchy
<Jucato> arunkale: the "looks" may or may not be final yet. but as of Knot 3 (Alpha) they have this: http://jucato.multiply.com/photos/album/24 | for Beta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu and http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%206.10%20Beta
<Jucato> Arepie: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Jucato smack wrabbit^ also
<wrabbit^> aww
<wrabbit^> same thing
<Jucato> what same thing?
<wrabbit^> ksame kthing
<Jucato> gedit is not installed on Kubuntu, so it would give him an error
<Jucato> there is no /sbin/xorg.conf file, that would also give him an error
<wrabbit^> ah alright.  I have ubuntu with the kde desktop.  Didn't realise they were different
<Jucato> as for using sudo to launch gedit/kate...
<DaSkreech> and you don't sudo graphical apps
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
* Jucato whacks DaSkreech with a big large catfish
* DaSkreech bites huge chunks out
<Jucato> hey leave some for me!! :)
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Well now you have won half the battle :)
<Jucato> lol... G.I. Joe :)
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, There's a battle?
<Jucato> "So now you know! And knowing is half the battle." - G.I. Joe
<wrabbit^> ah right... I was more of a TMNT guy
<Jucato> heh. cowabunga?
<Jucato> (how do you spell that anyway?!?! lol!)
<DaSkreech> As long as it has cow in it it's right
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Seen the new movie?
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: It's not even out yet, is it?
<DaSkreech> No
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, Then no
<DaSkreech>  And John Woo isn't directing it any more :(
* Jucato patiently awaits the Transformers Movie..
<maryen> the power display in edgy freezes sometimes, how would i bug report it
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: any idea who is? I lost touch with the shell heads a while back
<DaSkreech> filmforce.ign.com shouldn't let you down :)
<maryen> you guys should upgrade to edgy
<maryen> you can play flash movies in firefox without any problems at all
<arunkale> why is that right click dialog box for flash movies so ugly
<Jucato> hm... I very rarely have problems with Flash movies in Konqi on Dapper...
<DaSkreech> Flash9 Should be out soon :)
<Jucato> arunkale: GTK1 I think
<maryen> dunno, because macromedia now adobe sucks
<Jucato> DaSkreech: soon as in next year :P
<DaSkreech> Next year is soon
<DaSkreech>  Ask any Microsoft Exec
<Jucato> hah! Next decade is soon for MS :P
<wrabbit^> Is there a way to "repair and clean" my installation without having to a) reinstall and b)lose the saved stuff in /home/username?
<arunkale> kubuntu edgy looks all web 2.0
<DaSkreech> Whereas whenever KDE4 comes out it's too Damn long >_<
<maryen> sound always runs in flash on edgy unless you are actually running a sound atm, like playing music in amarok
<Jucato> arunkale: really? could you please define what web 2.0 is or looks like?
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: is home on it's own parition
<maryen> ill have you take that back arunkale
<arunkale> haha okay, i'll take that back
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: I'm pretty sure it isn't.  It was a default installation
<arunkale> i just meant the gloss
<maryen> ah
<DaSkreech> A well consider doing that at some point :)
<maryen> it is kinda glossy
<maryen> but i like it
<DaSkreech> What's the problem with your install?
<mabreaux> when edgy comes out is there a system update proceedure or do you have to save and reformat?
<maryen> plus fonts look a lot better, and everything is awesome
<Jucato> heh since when did glossy = web 2.0? :P
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arunkale> maryen: my fonts render like os x anyway
<Jucato> mabreaux: you can just upgrade if you want to
<DaSkreech> Everyone says that
<DaSkreech>  what does that mean?
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: No problems.  I'd just like to get rid of alot of crap and start over.  It's my first time on linux so now that everything is the way I like it, I had to go through alot of crap to get here
<maryen> mabreaux, you just need to alter your repos to edgy ones and then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<wrabbit^> Clean is good
<DaSkreech> Sooooo you want to get rid of all the work you did to get to the point of it being good?
<maryen> does apt in dapper have autoremove?
<pierre_> hello
<maryen> i forget
<maryen> hi
<Jucato> maryen: no
<pierre_> i am looking for a great notebook solution - like onenote from ms... something compareable?
<maryen> :/
<maryen> onenote?
<Jucato> maryen: but then again,there's aptitude :)
<unix_infidel> pierre_: you're running a tablet on Kubuntu?
<arunkale> What are the major functional differences between Edgy and Dapper?
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, I know it sounds wierd but yeah.
<maryen> knotes?
<maryen> journal in kontact
<pierre_> no - but i like onenote for my notes
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: May want to invert that question
<Jucato> arunkale: more recent kernel, more recent KDE, more recent version of some apps
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: just woke up :)
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: I won't learn anything otherwise.  First off, I'd like to get rid of automatix.  That thing did alot for me and I haven't learnt anything in the process.
<arunkale> Jucato: ah, okay
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: Just going to bed
<maryen> arunkale: apt has autoremove and can recognize when packages are no longer needed
<Jucato> arunkale: new init system (upstart), new looks for System Settings, new themes
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Ha ha wise choice
<unix_infidel> i find VIM a better system for taking notes than onenote honestly.
<arunkale> cool
<maryen> arunkale: powermanagement is better
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: What do you have in ~?
<maryen> arunkale: alot better
<pierre_> knotes and journal are both not convincing for me... i like the tab and structure in onenote
<Jucato> maryen: have you tried removing something installed with kubuntu-desktop yet?
<maryen> hmm?
<unix_infidel> pierre_: if you just need tabs, vim+screen :P
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: -?
<maryen> not yet, why?
<Jucato> Kontact's Journal is a.. joke... :(
<TheHighChild> lol
<unix_infidel> or a multitabbed $TERM with VIM
<DaSkreech> ~ == $HOME
<Jucato> KNotes in Kontact is a bit.. er...
<arunkale> Jucato: look what I came across on google search.. 'Jucato's Data Core'
<Jucato> arunkale: Wordpress or Multiply? :P
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, ahh.  Just PDF files, python stuff and other misc. mp3 podcast episodes.
<maryen> are you talking about the suggested apps jucato?
<arunkale> Multiply
<DaSkreech> arunkale: While searching for Jessica alba no doubt
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, I could always burn em
<arunkale> you're on Wordpress too?
<arunkale> haha
<Jucato> arunkale: *was*...
<TheHighChild> I think Knotes rock. Ufortunately Outlook (although very crappy) is still better than Kontact
<pierre_> unix_infidel - no that doesnt work so fine for me
<pierre_> hehe
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: sure if you don't have a spare hard drive somewhere
<maryen> i love kontact
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: When reinstalling make a parition for /home
<Jucato> TheHighChild: yeah KNotes is good as a standalone app. but when you use it with Kontact.. it just isn't....
* Jucato loves Konqi-Kontact-Konvi
<arunkale> i'm just upset i cant use xgl/compiz
<maryen> arunkale: oh yeah, the open source drivers for video cards are much much better
<TheHighChild> I like Kmail alot it's just not a very good client if you have to migrate a lot of mail
<DaSkreech> pierre_: What do you like about onenote?
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech: alright.  Shouldn't be too hard.  I'll burn and give it a try now.  Once my installation for Ubuntu is done, I just have to sudo apt-get kde-desktop right?
<maryen> arunkale: plus easy beryl usage
<unix_infidel> does kmail handle outlook imports?
<TheHighChild> Jucato: That's how I feela bout the entire Suite
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Umm ok :)
<arunkale> maryen: what's beryl
<DaSkreech>  wrabbit^: You want KDE and Gnome?
<pierre_> the tab structure... and the possibilite to organize all notes very well - fast and simple
<TheHighChild> apt-get install
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, Just KDE
<pierre_> i like "memoranda" looks very good, but i cant install... get always error
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Why don't you just use a kubuntu Cd?
<Jucato> maryen: if you try to remove one of the default apps installed, it will try to remove almost everything
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, I don't have one
<maryen> arunkale: compiz forked and beryl is the community verion, with better kde support
<DaSkreech> ha ha which Ubuntu Cd do you have?
<wrabbit^> The latest
<maryen> jucato: guh... -.0 they needa fix that
<wrabbit^> 6.06 LLTS
<wrabbit^> =L
<DaSkreech> maryen: And even cooler is that KDE has better support for it :)
<arunkale> maryen: too bad i can't get this stuff.. i have an integrated video card
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Sorry I meant Live or alternate?
<maryen> intel card?
<arunkale> S3 Savage
<Linux_Galore> yeah s3 works
<DaSkreech> Jucato: My friend wants to build an AIGLX Ubuntu Live Cd
<Jucato> I hope KNotes become as good as Tomboy someday... :(
<maryen> arunkale: it might work, the open source ati drivers in edgy now have 3d acceleration
<mike__> hello would a snes emulator need to be  ran in wine or should it start right in a file manager?
<DaSkreech> It's a S3 mobo he has as well
<Linux_Galore> arunkale: no good for heavy stuff like XGL though
<arunkale> I need to get a new computer, but doesn't look like I'm going to be able to afford it anytime soon
<maryen> mike_: apt-get zsnes
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, it's the live/install cd
<maryen> mike_: er apt-get install zsnes
<Jucato> mike__: there's zsnes
<wrabbit^> it was sent
<DaSkreech> >_<
<mike__> ok thanks all will try
<DaSkreech> And you didn't get a Alternate Cd?
<maryen> not that i use zsnes to play illegal games
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, Not that I know of
<mike__> maryen I didn't make that assumption
* DaSkreech would suggest getting either the Ubuntu Alternate Cd or the Kubuntu Live Cd
<maryen> hopefully beryl will get cleaned up and faster
<DaSkreech> maryen: It's open source so .... Duh!
<maryen> daskreech: hush
<DaSkreech> PLus it's totally useless Bling so lots of people will jump on it :)
<maryen> actually i would think if properly programmed it could speed up your desktop by using your gpu to draw rather than the processor
<arunkale> has anyone heard the new audioslave? it's f***in awesome
<DaSkreech> maryen: http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html
<maryen> thats an awesome project
<Jucato> arunkale: a new one? it's been there for almost like ages
<maryen> and definitely needs to be done
<arunkale> revelations?
<Jucato> audiocd:/
<maryen> then we can put those gnome users in their place once and for all
<arunkale> i dont get how people prefer gnome over kde
<DaSkreech> maryen: It's in SVN :)
<DaSkreech> Course no one is working on it :-P
<Jucato> arunkale: two words: personal preference
<DaSkreech> Hasn't been touched in 8 months
<DaSkreech> Same way they prefer windows over * and fish over an interesting pet
<mike__> when I try to run that apt get Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied) Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<maryen> bah
<pierre_> pierre@pg:~/Desktop/MemorandaSWT$ sudo sh MemorandaSWT.sh
<pierre_> /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_01/bin/java -cp :./build/*.jar:./lib/*.jar:./lib/gtk/*.jar:./lib/jface/*.jar -Djava.library.path=./lib/gtk net.sf.memoranda.ui.swt.AppMain ''
<pierre_> MemorandaSWT.sh: line 22: /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_01/bin/java: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> maryen: Interested in helping out?
<pierre_> ups sorry :-)
<maryen> you need to run sudo apt-get install zsnes mike_
<maryen> sudo gives you admin priveledges
<Jucato> mike__: "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<mike__> k will try
<pierre_> i always get that message ... how can i solve that problem? cause java is installed and working fine...
<maryen> daskreech: i don't know how to program
<DaSkreech> I don't recall seeing anything about that in my question :)
<maryen> well ya i am
<Jucato> contribute/help out != programming
<DaSkreech> Preach Jucato!!
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> no I'm not in a preachy mood today heh
<Cyraq> http://tinyurl.com/h4q5b and http://tinyurl.com/hjcjs - please help me decide everyone
<pierre_> please anyone help me with that problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25884/
<DaSkreech> Well there are tow things needed to get this back up. one is the original authour whom I'm trying to work on and the otehr is public outcry :)
<arunkale> man, i really need to use internet radio.. and i found this great app, but unfortunately it requires Java and Tomcat, and Dreamhost doesn't allow for servlets to be installed
<Jucato> wow so many links to click!!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you're trying to work on the original author?
<unix_infidel> arunkale: bebo?
<maryen> public outcry
<DaSkreech> Yeah he's very shrewd about hiding who he is and any reference to get in contact with him but I think I've tickled the surface
<DaSkreech>  still hasn't responded to me though
<DaSkreech> He's still working on open source stuff just shifted interests
<maryen> ah
<pierre_> come on:-) small help for me
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't mind a set of good docs though to start going and a blessing from him
<arunkale> bebo?
<Jucato> pierre_: what version of Java did you install? Sun Java?
<DaSkreech> maryen: Got a blog?
<pierre_> japp
<maryen> nope
<DaSkreech> http://blog.case.edu/bmb12/2005/07/knoware_interface
<Jucato> pierre_: japp?
<pierre_> yes
<Jucato> aah
<pierre_> hehe sorry
<Jucato> pierre_: did you follow the step to set the Default Java version?
<arunkale> unix_infidel: what's bebo
<pierre_> hm i guess not :-)
<unix_infidel> nevermind, misread.
<Jucato> pierre_: do that (it's in the Java wiki)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Of course the funn thing is that Edgy has a optional hardware database :)
<DaSkreech> which plays right into Knoware's hand
<Manyfold> i get no sound from amarok and kaffeine system sounds work
<DaSkreech>  which plays right in to KDE's hand :)
<maryen> i was about to say that
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well, it's not optional in the sense that it's installed by default :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No it's optional the way knoware is optional
<Manyfold> also glx is extremely slow
<Jucato> Manyfold: trying to play MP3's?
<Manyfold> yes and dvb
<DaSkreech> You choose to add your specs to the global knowledge
<maryen> the hardware database could give you a list of reported problems and solutions to your hardware
<Manyfold> i get the tv image but not the sound
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yeah I know that part :)
<arunkale> anyone know any good internet radio/streaming solutions for linux? something where i can just stream songs from my server?
<Jucato> Manyfold: you need to install libxine-extracodecs for MP3 playback
<Jucato> !mp3 > Manyfold
<pierre_> Jucato - alright , try to find
<Jucato> !java > pierre_
<Manyfold> Paket libxine-extracodecs ist nicht verfgbar, wird aber von einem anderen
<Manyfold> Paket referenziert. Das kann heien, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es veraltet
<Manyfold> ist oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfgbar ist.
<Manyfold> E: Paket libxine-extracodecs hat keinen Installationskandida
<Jucato> Manyfold: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<maryen> !ge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> !german
<Jucato> !multiverse
<Manyfold> where can i find that packet?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Manyfold: follow that guide ^^^^
<maryen> !de
<Jucato> (Repositories/Kubuntu)
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maryen> yay i did it!
<Jucato> maryen: not really needed since he seems to be speaking fine english :)
<maryen> :( dont take this away from me
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm cruel :P
<maryen> hey jucato
<arunkale> anyone? internet radio/streaming?
<maryen> is there a module list you can alter for modules to be loaded at start?
<flaccid> arunkale: what is your question?
<maryen> amarok can do internet radio if i remember correctly
<Jucato> maryen: modules? not sure. services, probably System Settings > System Services ?
<DaSkreech> arunkale: Eh?
<arunkale> i want to be able to store some files on a remote server, and have the play list repeat all through the day
<maryen> i run ndiswrapper, and for some reason it didnt load this boot
<DaSkreech> arunkale: You want to make a internet radio station?
<arunkale> Yes
<DaSkreech> !icecast
<maryen> not a huge problem but a little inconvenient
<flaccid> arunkale: icecast server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> Abh
<DaSkreech> Bah
<maryen> maybe it needs a snack
<Jucato> maryen: you could probably try looking into System Services? not sure as I'm unfamiliar with ndiswrapper and modules...
<DaSkreech> anyway icecast is what you are looking for
<maryen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha hahahahahahaha
<Jucato> !icecast2
<ubotu> icecast2: Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-2 (dapper), package size 256 kB, installed size 720 kB
* DaSkreech imagines ubotu dressed up as Scooby
<maryen> lol
<arunkale> I've heard Icecast requires commandline access?
<maryen> eh
<flaccid> arunkale: correct. but there are guis
<arunkale> okay.. and i can use this from a remote server?
<maryen> i probably updated something having to do with the kernel and it knocked it out of my modules
<flaccid> arunkale: if you can run the process in shell
<arunkale> will people need winamp/xmms to listen to it? or is there anyway i can embed a player in a pop up window?
<Jucato> maryen: if you update the kernel, make sure that the linux-restricted-modules is updated/installed also
<arunkale> flaccid: I dont think I have shell access
<maryen> the module is running so its ok
<flaccid> you can do .ogg and .mp3. client needs to support your stream format
<pierre_> Jucato - i followed that steps, butgetting same message
<flaccid> you can embed with web there is many ways
<Jucato> hm... strange...
<pierre_> :-(
<pierre_> another idea what to do?
<Jucato> sorry none... :(
<pierre_> i think the Memoranda.sh included the wrong programm dir for java...
<Jucato> probably
<pierre_> look - here ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25885/
<Jucato> pierre_: I think the problem is that the .sh file is hardcoded to look for Java in a specific directory only
<pierre_> anyway to install that program? :-(
<Jucato> pierre_: just an experiment, you could edit that .sh file. make JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR point to where Sun Java is installed?
<pierre_> i could try... how i know where my java is?
<Jucato> pierre_: "update-alternatives --list java" and look for the line with "sun" in it. copy that line,  but only up to the "bin" word
<Jucato> pierre_: on my system the path is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/
<omar> hi guys, do you know how to use rapidshare twise and repeatly without problem
<pierre_> no sucess, but at least another message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25886/
<maryen> nevermind, sound was stolen from my flash
<maryen> damn adobemedia
<Jucato> hm... I think I made a boo boo :)
<pierre_> ?
<Jucato> pierre_: I think you need to install JDK, not just JRE
<Jucato> sun-java5-jdk
<Jucato> err pierre_
<Jucato> yeah you could try installing jdk and make the .sh file point to the jdk directory...
<pierre_> hm ok i apt-get :-) lets se if it work aftewards
<pierre_> oki doki i wil try that
<Jucato> I hope so
<wrabbit> DaSkreech: Hey again.  Installing now.  I assigned three partitions.  One for / one for /home and one for swap.  Is that correct?
<Schalken> wrabbit: yes. just make sure the one far swap is of type 'linux swap' and the / and /home partitions are either of type 'reiserfs' and 'ext3' or other supported filesystem.
<Schalken> for*
<Schalken> or*
<wrabbit> Schalken: I think they were set like that by default
<Schalken> wrabbit: cool :D
<wrabbit> If it doesn't work, I'll just try again.  I still have my lappy :)
<Schalken> in kubuntu, does the ubuntiquity installer still use Gtk?
<Schalken> ubuquity* (is it?)
<wrabbit> Schalken: Looks like both filesystems are ReiserFS :
<wrabbit> Swap partition just says filesystem: Memory Swap.  Is that bad?
<Schalken> wrabbit: either reiserfs or ext3 will work. the default is normally ext3, im using reiserfs.
<Schalken> wrabbit: no, as long as it works ;)
<wrabbit> excellent :)
<DaSkreech> wrabbit: Yeah
<Schalken> other than kubuntu, what do you consider to be the best kde-based distro?
<pierre_> someone of you using "krita" ?
<wrabbit> Well I'd like to try slackware at some point.  That has KDE by default doesn't it?
<pierre_> i cant find the option to "skew" a picture
<axel> i think slackware is the best for server ,but ubuntu best for  home desktop + this very stable old debian engeine :)
<Schalken> does kubuntu come with gimp?
<Schalken> or only kde/qt apps?
<pierre_> Schalken - as far i can see gimp is not included.. the kde "gimp" is "krita"
<Schalken> pierre_: okay, is krita as good?
<pierre_> i dont know... i use photoshop
<axel> lol
<Schalken> lol okay is it as good as photoshop?
<pierre_> no - if so - i wouldnt use photoshop
<pierre_> i guess its still in developing...
<Schalken> yeah
<Schalken> gimp is nice though
<pierre_> didnt try gimp long time - big chances happend :-) ?
<Schalken> chances?
<pierre_> :-) changes :-)
<Schalken> oh
<wrabbit> I'm gonna test this partition installation by reinstalling again :P  I've created /home/hi If it's there after this, I'm happy
<Schalken> not sure but its definately in a powerful state
<Schalken> (gimp i mean)
<pierre_> maybe i should try out again
<pierre_> its faster than photoshop -right?
<arunkale> pierre_: get gimpshop
<arunkale> it's gimp with an interface that's almost identical to photoshop
<pierre_> ok i will try that one
<pierre_> actually i am still downloading photoshop 7... its running with crossoveroffice... so i have time to try out gimp one more time
<wrabbit> has anybody here tried a BSD?
<pierre_> i have abig problem with stupid openoffice... all fonts are changed to 14Minutes font... and i cant change it back ...
<flaccid_> where can i find the correct fstab entry for automount of an optical drive
<unix_infidel> optical drive?
<flaccid_> a dvd writer actually
<unix_infidel> flaccid_: you must've irc'd into the past.
<cvg> como configuto itc pasra inforchat
<cvg> configuro
<flaccid_> pardon
<flaccid_> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> flaccid_: its pretty much the same syntax for all drives
<flaccid_> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid_> i got /dev/hdb       /media/cdrom1   auto            user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid                                0       0
<flaccid_> but then there is /dev/scd0      /media/cdrom0   iso9660,udf     user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid                              0       0
<axel> ok i have like this:)   dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<axel> and it works
<flaccid_> ok
<flaccid_> the auto one returns mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<flaccid_> dunno how it got there
<wrabbit> woo hoo! It worked :D
<axel> u have 2 hda(windows) and hdb(pinguin) ,or only hda(linx) ,hdc for cd i have like this
<axel> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can go past the 10th window in xchat with the alt+num keybinds.
<axel> i dont know i use konversation
<axel> its very simple
<axel> the most handy can by irssi but dont know all commands yet
<unix_infidel> yea, i use irssi, but i'm limited to xchat at the moment.
<AWOSDev> Please help me, I need to reinstall kdefilepicker but don't know which package to reinstall.
<AWOSDev> Which package?
<AWOSDev> My kdefilepicker is broke, it won't display half of the files in my folders.
<DHGE> AWOSDev: try some other views, experiment with the pixel width (in options)
<AWOSDev> I tried
<pierre_> Jucato - how to find the location of my newley installed java5-jdk?
<pierre_> Jucato - how to find the location of my newley installed java5-jdk?
<Jucato> pierre_: it doesn't show up in update-alternatives ?
<pierre_> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<pierre_> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<pierre_> no
<AWOSDev> second one
<pierre_> but thats not the jdk folder ... right?
<Jucato> I don't think so. maybe there's a jdk folder under /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/ ?
<DHGE> pierre_: locate is your friend
<AWOSDev> locate jdk
<pierre_> locate jdk gives me nothin
<KDEfanboy> pierre did you install a jdk package?
<AWOSDev> java5-jdk he says
<pierre_> yes i made apt-get install java5-jdk
<pierre_> and its finished
* Jucato is installing jdk just to check... :-/
<pierre_> :-)
<pierre_> thanks
<KDEfanboy> pierre find the app in adept, click details -> installed files
<KDEfanboy> or dpkg -L <package>
<Jucato> that works too :)
<pierre_> :-O
<pierre_> not installed he said :-(
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> ok that's just weird then
<pierre_> i ake a look to adept
<pierre_> should be /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin
<Jucato> for jdk?
<pierre_> thats what i find in adept
<Jucato> pierre_: try it
<pierre_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25887/ :-((((((((((((((((((((
<Jucato> um.. I'm now clueless... :(
<pierre_> stupid ... thats the big problem with linux... its too hard sometimes
<pierre_> even easy things doesnt work easy
<Jucato> maybe the problem is with the package, not with Linux... oh well...
<Jucato> sorry
<pierre_> hihi
<pierre_> Jucato - thanks for your help anyway
<pierre_> how about taht message? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25888/
<cox377> Hello all, i was playing a number of home made videos last night using Mplayer and tried vlc  , every time i opened a new video and the previous video was still running it just opens a new app and runs both videos @ the same time rather than just open the new video in the player already open, is there anyway to stop this as i've checked options and u soon have 10 players open
<freewill> my keyboad gets dedected wronge how to i change this?
<freewill> like if i press # i get  and i can't make a backslash....
<abattoir> freewill: System Settings->Regional and Accessibility->Keyboard Layout
<abattoir> freewill: you are running dapper, correct?
<freewill> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> freewill: ok, see if you can change your keyboard layout from there
<abattoir> freewill: are you using US English, or another keyboard variation?
<usux> kubuntu
<usux> linux
<usux> sux
<freewill> abattoir: cool its working, i just clicked 'Enable keyboard layouts' and it set it automaticly to 104 us
<abattoir> freewill: great :)
<freewill> rolf usux uber nooblet
<usux> i have been using da net for ova 10 years
<usux> dumb azz
<usux> noob
<freewill> i have for 4 and what about it
<freewill> abattoir: does Edgy Eft have xgl?
<freewill> abattoir: its got x 7.1 though
<abattoir> freewill: Compositing is enabled in Xorg by default
<freewill> abattoir: cool
<abattoir> freewill: i think its available in the repos, not sure as i dont use it
<freewill> k thx
<freewill> cheers
<abattoir> :)
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Manyfold> how can i tweak dhclient in a way that the interface only gets the address from the dhcpserver but not the nameserver?
<Manyfold> at bootup
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> I've tried http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/repairing-reiserfs-file-system-with-reiserfsck.html - no success, so I can forget about that data and enjoy Kubuntu (after it'll be downloaded and installed)
<nathalie> Hello
<nathalie> i have a problem
<nathalie> my keayboard is being locked under a specific user
<nathalie> in KDE
<nathalie> can anyone help?
<ViGGi> well, you could try #ubuntu channel and hope they won't kill u :P
<nathalie> haha
<nathalie> can no one help
<nathalie> ?
<nathalie> need help with kayboard lock problem
<hsihh> hi. why only kubuntu works with my soundcard (integrated intel)? xubuntu and ubundu refuses to do so
<nathalie> is there another chanel where i can try?
<ViGGi> I can't even start kubuntu from the cd... yay..
<hsihh> i thinked that kde, xfce and gnome are only guis, but kubuntu works much better with my hardware
<Jucato> nathalie: you could try asking in the forums? http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<dinosaur-rus> ViGGi: Kubuntu 6.10 for x64?
<Jucato> or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums
<ViGGi> nah 6.06 for i386
<nathalie> thnx
<zorglu_> ViGGi: is it a laptop ?
<ViGGi> Nope
<zorglu_> ViGGi: what happen when you try to boot
<dinosaur-rus> ViGGi: I have the same problem with 64-bit 6.10... it loads at 1 attempt from 10
<Jucato> hsihh: probably because KDE (kubuntu) and GNOME (ubuntu) use different sound engines?
<zorglu_> ViGGi: btw try to put the nick of the personn you are talking to in your sentence, it make the communciation easier
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: have you talked to #ubuntu+1 people about this ?
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_: it's Kubuntu, and I've talked about that yesterday
<zorglu_> dinosaur-rus: yep but have you talked to #ubuntu+1 people about this ?
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_: so now I'm downloading the alternative CD, I hope there'll be less problems with it
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_: no
<zorglu_> the #kubuntu channel is for 6.06, #ubuntu+1 is for edgy which is a developement version aka unstable :)
<dinosaur-rus> zorglu_: ah ok
<zorglu_> 6.06 is more stable
<dinosaur-rus> :P
<zorglu_> Jucato: about that, is there a way to determine the version whcih has been installed in a box, like cat /etc/REDHAT in redhat distribution
<Jucato> zorglu_: "lsb_release -a"
<zorglu_> thanks
<Jucato> zorglu_: or "cat /etc/lsb-release" :)
<zorglu_> cleaner that the usual cat /etc/REDHAT :)
<hsihh> Jucato
<Jucato> hsihh: huh?
<hsihh> Jucato - and what about xfce?
<Jucato> xfce uses the same sound engine as GNOME afaik...
<Jucato> KDE uses aRts, GNOME/Xfce uses ESD.
<flaccid> where are all messages shown on startup logged to?
<zorglu_> flaccid: /var/log/messages or the 'dmesg' command
<dinosaur-rus> flaccid: /var/syslog ?
<Jucato> flaccid: type "dmseg" ?
<Jucato> zorglu_ beat me to it :P
<jason> hey in what directory should i put my win32 codecs
<zorglu_> :)
<Jucato> jason: anywhere, it doesn't matter since you'll be installing it
<jason> the package must have used another directory other than the mplayer default
<Torched> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> jason: ah I thought you were talking about w32codecs
<flaccid> that doesn't seem to be all of em
<jason> yes
<jason> i downloaded them
<flaccid> does it log the service starts with [ok] 
<flaccid> which file is that
<Jucato> jason: the w32codecs .deb file?
<jason> no
<jason> zip file
<Jucato> ah that's a different thing.
<jason> .deb?
<jason> i have adept
<dinosaur-rus> flaccid: look at the /var/logs/syslog, may be you'll find something there
<jason> but i dont think the sources serve up w32codecs
<flaccid> dinosaur-rus: yeah not there
<zorglu_>  /usr/lib/codecs <- is where the .deb installed mine
<jason> let me look
<dinosaur-rus> flaccif: look other files in /var/logs
<zorglu_> flaccid: as far as i know the [ok]  line are not logged
<flaccid> dinosaur-rus: yeah can't seem to find it
<jason> nosuch directory
<dinosaur-rus> flaccid: may be /var/log? my brains are buggy a bit :))
<flaccid> if i log into gnome and then logout, it hardcrashes
<dinosaur-rus> flaccid: try #ubuntu channel
<tomas_> hola
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<kay> how can i mount a nfts hd so that i can use it as user? when i am su i can look at it but not as user
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dinosaur-rus> !mc
<hsihh> Jucato - and what about video server? how is it in kubuntu and ubuntu?
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<zorglu_> kay: look at the page, especially the 'user' option in the /etc/fstab
<kay> zorglu_: THX!
<dinosaur-rus> yeah I like mc :P
<flaccid> which file contains default window manager for user?
<jason> heres an easy 1 whats the command for copy?
<zorglu_> jason: cp sourcefile destfile
<jason> ty
<zorglu_> jason: replace the name obviously :)
<zorglu_> flaccid: this one is not trivial. you tried to do it with the kdm menu ? likely much easier that using file
<flaccid> zorglu_: doing some troubleshooting
<kay> ok thx for help but i need to know how i can give the hda1 (nfts) to the users? i can mount it and look at it but only as superuser
<zorglu_> else the option is buried in the x startup, somewhere in startx, ~/.xsessions and such, i dunno where exactly, flaccid
<flaccid> ok i'll google
<dinosaur-rus> kay: there're "nouser" and "umask" parameters
<kay> dinosaur-rus: what does this mean?
<dinosaur-rus> kay: look "man fstab" and "man mount" for details
<kay> k
<kay> thx
<flaccid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81431
<flaccid> ^^^ typical ubuntu situation
<flaccid> there is a bug, solution is always to reconfugure instead of manually editing the required file
<flaccid> seems quite common people doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on top of kubuntu and running into this
<zorglu_> noted
<zorglu_> flaccid: note the date of the thread tho, it it oct/2005 for 5.10
<flaccid> zorglu_: thats even worse
<flaccid> nothing done
<zorglu_> or the same bug cames back to life
<zorglu_> flaccid: is the fix working ?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> i hate reconfigure fixes. why loose your existing config?
<zorglu_> i understand your point
<flaccid> its just things like this
<flaccid> is why i swapped from fedora
<flaccid> doesn't seem like many distros have the abstraction between x components set very stable
<zorglu_> well X is complex and old. so we have to handle the compatibility
<flaccid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81431
<flaccid> i disagree
<flaccid> its not really that complex at all
<flaccid> in this case its conflict with what kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop do
<zorglu_> i guess we have a very different view of complexity :)
<zorglu_> ah ok, yes what you try to do should not break anything
<flaccid> is the only way to install a working gnome by install ubuntu-desktop?
<flaccid> but it does..
<zorglu_> hence it is a bug :)
<flaccid> not that its a solution. its an ignorant assumption.
<flaccid> looks like lots of people reporting the problem but no one fixing it
<flaccid> and because ubuntu is more desktop oriented, its hard to find out what the actual file where a config is stored
<flaccid> intead you get a dpkg-reconfigure 'solution'
<zorglu_> yep software are not perfect
<flaccid> its coz like there are more desktop users in the community
<flaccid> need more nitty gritty users to solve problems like this
<flaccid> like i still can't find how kubuntu handles default window manager with xinitrc
<zorglu_> yep always a tradeoff, either you are easy to use so hide the complexity from the users, or you dont
<zorglu_> if the complexity is hidden, less people knows how to fix it
<zorglu_> but you get a lot more users
<flaccid> both can be done
<flaccid> like more available documentation would help
<zorglu_> to expose the complexity and remain easy to use is possible but require a large coherent community :)
<flaccid> there would have to be some..
<flaccid> i thought thats what this is
<flaccid> i guess i'm looking for documentation on kubuntu's structure
<flaccid> it would have to exist?
<zorglu_> depend on what you are looking for
<zorglu_> if i were you, i would look at the x startup documentation
<flaccid> oh cool where is that
<zorglu_> then parse the various/multiple config file
<zorglu_> then fix
<zorglu_> somewhere in the web :) and not easy to find would be my guess
<zorglu_> or you could report the bug and talk to people who may know in kubuntu
<flaccid> rightio, then how did you know it existed?
<zorglu_> it would be faster and benefit to the whole community
<zorglu_> it = ?/
<flaccid> bbl
<Lechero> someone has wath "it crowd" :) i am wathing it and is the best geek videos that i have never seen lol lol
<sorush20> hi
<promethevs_> hey, anyone know when a bug in amarok xine engine will be fixed?
<sorush20> I keep getting a blue box like this on fgl_glxgears
<sorush20> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7507/pantallazopbufferglxgears6tk.png
<sorush20> promethevs_: what bug?
<promethevs_> it is almost a 2 months since amarok cant play flac files
<Lechero> this bug have been reported?
<Lechero> may to be license problems
<promethevs_> i don't know
<promethevs_> flac is open source
<zorglu_> look in launchpad to find if it has been reported, else fill it
<zorglu_> if it is reported you can follow the progression on the work made on it
<promethevs_> ive find a workaround (downgrade libxine-main with 3rdparty patch) but update notifier notifies of newer (broken) version
<Lechero> sorush20: are you spanish?
<zorglu_> promethevs_: this is important information, be sure to include this in the bug report
<thygrrr> Hi, what's this "Kernel Build Environment" that the ATI fglrx drivers need. Apparently the current version of the driver doesn't have a precompiled module for my current kernel.
<Lechero> you could get the source of you linux-image with apt-get source linux-image-x.y.z-386 and then apply the path and then do a make modules_prepare and then compile the ati drivers
<promethevs_> this problem is discussed here for at least four months http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does any use mutella?
<hsihh> hi. who will get the kubuntu ico from cd,and post it on internet for me, in http://www.megaupload.com/ in example?
<Lechero> why do you want to do that? kubuntu can be downloaded from kubuntu.org directly
<hsihh> i`m downloading the iso, but need the ico now, and i can`t find it on google
<trappist> wget http://kubuntu.org/favicon.ico
<trappist> ico?
<trappist> an ico file is just an icon
<zorglu_> hsihh: what is this ico you are talking about
<Lechero> ico = icon or you want to say iso?
<promethevs_> where i can see/add a bug?
<zorglu_> https://launchpad.net/malone <- promethevs_
<trappist> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<Lechero> promethevs_: if you enter on the amarok oficial web page there are a section for submit bugs
<Ademan> what files do the power saving settings get installed to?
<Ademan> saved to*
<PiR> hello
<Ademan> i guess i'm getting tired
<Lechero> someone know if is truth the rumor that ubuntu edgy dont will be sent free to you home?
<Ademan> don't will?
<flaccid> yay windows key shortcuts no longer work form e
<Lechero> or wont :) i dont speak english like i could to speak it
<PiR> when i update with adept, it can't to update a macromedia flash package
<promethevs_> thanx for link
<Ademan> Lechero: I haven't heard that, Why would they stop sending them out?
<PiR> how can i solve this problem ?
<Ademan> They've done it for a long time now
<hsihh> i`m searching for kubuntu version of this icon: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWGGFHW2
<Ademan> PiR: well for one don't use adept, its got tons of known problems
<Lechero> Ademan: i have read that on dig at least 2 month ago
<Ademan> either use the commadn line or Synaptic
<hsihh> zorglu_ ^
<promethevs_> this is xine related bug, and someone reported this already
<Ademan> Lechero: anyone can submit any news about anything on digg :-)
<PiR> ok Ademan
<zorglu_> hsihh: this link just provide me a bunch of ads, but nothing else
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> PiR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3 in particular
<Lechero> yes but is true that on the other version you could to submit cd request at least 1 month before the oficial realease, and there arent possibbly to submit cds of edgy yet
<Ademan> where do KDE power saving settings get saved to?
<zorglu_> http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/shipit-will-not-take-orders-for-edgy-eft/ <- about shipit and edgy
<Ademan> zorglu_: well... maybe thats because edgy isnt released yet?
<zorglu_> Ademan: apparently it is more because edgy is a developement release
<zorglu_> Ademan: dapper being the stable one
<Ademan> ah
<Ademan> interesting
<Ademan> if there's any better hardware support in edgy though... that would be nice...
<zorglu_> anything which is dimmed stable in edgy will be backported to dapper
<Ademan> zorglu_: but what about people who can't even INSTALL dapper because of hardware issues? (i don't know if that happens, but in theory it could right?)
<zorglu_> Ademan: if edgy is installable for them, they can either download edgy from the internet or wait to the change to be backported to dapper
<zorglu_> i do understand the position of shipit on this, to spread a developement version to plain users is not a good idea
<zorglu_> they may be mislead into thinking it is a stable one
<Lechero> ubuntu may to have better suport for palms devices, now work but the sync is doing when kpilot want and not when you want :)
<zorglu_> talk to kpilot dev about this
<zorglu_> one of the hard part with open source is to find the one responsible for a task :)
<zorglu_> there is a #kpilot channel :)
<flaccid> i wish dapper was more stable :)
<Lechero> the problem isnt from kpilot, it seem to be a kernel problem, or a system problem. Because the problem is that when you plug the first time the palm the system create /dev/pilot, but when you push the sync buton again it create another /dev/pilot-1 device, and then a /dev/pilot-2... etc... :)
<thygrrr> How do I turn off password storing in Konqueror?
<thygrrr> (e.g. for web site logins)
<Lechero> and if you configure kpilot for use /dev/pilot only work the first time the you push sync button lol
<hsihh> zorglu_ http://38.119.88.48/a753fd6dca17e7d90c3363be5a8276e8/other/ubuntu.ico kubuntu version of this
<zorglu_> hsihh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork <- may be of interest
<flaccid> another dismal bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/12153
<Lechero> see you later
<zorglu_> flaccid: like old thread hey :) i use the window key as modifier key on my box
<flaccid> another old bug that has carried through the distro versions. read the last threads..
<flaccid> i don't even know what a modifier key is
<hsihh> zorglu_ thanks
<zorglu_> flaccid: it is window key + some other key, in this case the window key is a modifier key
<zorglu_> flaccid: because you add it to some other key
<flaccid> usually for adding those symbols to chars
<flaccid> i know what you mean
<flaccid> doesn't help the bug however
<flaccid> its like 2 major bugs in one day
<flaccid> for me
<thygrrr> Which kernel version would you suggest for ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version 8.29.6 ? During installation, it says it has no matching precompiled module, and I think I want to avoid compiling a new one (mostly because I have no damn clue what to get).
<keelbill> hi any of you knows a how to for kbuntu edgy + nvidia beta drivers and beryl?
<Lechero> hi again
<thygrrr> Lechero: What did you mean earlier by "apply the path" with regard to the linux kernel sources.
<Lechero> i meant to do a path -p1 ../file.diff for apply the differences that have the ubuntu kernel binaries
<flaccid> who else has had problems with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry? if i am using dhclient as a daemon and i want to renew the lease, what do i have to do? since if i call again sudo dhclient eht1, the result is that another dhcpclient process is added to the process tree.... can you give me any suggestion? basically i'd like to have a refresh function, like the one that is used in MS windows
<flaccid> lol another bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-autostart/+bug/49859
<oheard> ``Replacing the venerable Gnopernicus is the new Orca, a scriptable screenreader for the GNOME desktop. Expect some great things from this in the coming months and years. Best of all, it is written in Ubuntu's favourite language, Python." <-= shouldn't that read ``Best of all, it is written in Mark Shuttleworth's favorite language, Python."? xD
<Lechero> OpenBSD, one bug in 15 years, Ubuntu 1 bug per seconds :)
<thygrrr> Lachero: oook. path... I guess you meant patch.
<octan> hi all
<Bazzi> Lechero: openbsd is not on crack like ubuntu though ;)
<thygrrr> Lechero: apt said dpkg-source: applying ./linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-27.48.diff.gz , so I guess it applied it already.
<oheard> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Beta <-= why is that all about Ubuntu? Where can I find info about Kubuntu Edgy? -_-
<Lechero> thygrrr: sorry, maybe i fail on writting "path" but my english is really bad :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
* oheard joins #ubuntu+1
<thygrrr> Lechero: No problem, thanks :D
<jan_> i someone here familiar with Oracle?
<Lechero> jan_ a lot of, i use it on my university :)
<jan_> yeah, but can you tell me how to install it on Kubuntu? i'm quite new on this al
<octan> how do i tell which order the modules are loaded? i have a pvr 500 card,, it has video0 and video1 and i have a webcam /dev/video2 however.. when i restart my pc my webcam comes on video0 i cant have it there,, how can i tell it to be video2, or tell it to be loaded after the ivtv module ? my webcam uses the spca5xx module
<Lechero> now sorry i have never install Oracle :( But Oracle interfaces are java, it may to be similar that in Windows
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<zorglu_> tmdx120: time to change your password, btw konversation make it easy to do that autoamtically and avoid this to happen in the future
<tmdx120> zorglu_: how do I do that?
<zorglu_> tmdx120: i think i alread seen your password on this channel :)
<jan_> what is a "debian package "?
<tmdx120> zorglu_: I have benn having a heck of a time!  LOL! how do I change it?
<jan_> i mean
<jan_> how do i install it
<zorglu_> tmdx120: setting -> identity -> auto identify
<jan_> i just cant figure out this linux-stuff :$
<thygrrr> tmdx120, at least it's not 50cent
<Lechero> jan_ a debian package is a program in a .deb file, and you can install it with dpkg -i file.deb
<tmdx120> thygrrr: ROTFLOL
<zorglu_> jan_: it is a package made for the debian distribution. aka not for the kubuntu one
<CarD> I would like start install of windows xp on qemu.... What command for this?
<zorglu_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<CarD> (sorry for my english)
<CarD> roh :)
<Lechero> CarD: your english is better that my english :)
<zorglu_> CarD: i did it without success, fun to look at :)
<zorglu_> without= WITH
<zorglu_> i keep doing this kind of bad typo :(
<CarD> tx :)
<Lechero> i think that i may to read more books in english for write correctly here :)
<CarD> roh :)
<CarD> good boy qemu :)
<Lechero> i learned english reading Harry Potter lol lol
<tmdx120> zorglu_: Should I take it off autoidentify?
<zorglu_> tmdx120: i dont understand what you mean
<CarD> hum i would like media:/hda1 for my install... how can choice this partition?
<tmdx120> zorglu_: right now it has my nick and password in the auto identify.
<zorglu_> you put nickserv in the service and your password <- tmdx120
<zorglu_> tmdx120: ah ok, nope the 'service' is nickserv
<zorglu_> !identify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zorglu_> tmdx120: the above link explains it
<hyper> !german
<hyper> !de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sorush20> Lechero: no I not spanish..
<sorush20> Lechero: why do you ask?
<Lechero> sorush20: i thought it because the name of the capture is *pantallazo* and "pantallazo" is spanish :)
<Lechero> pantallazo in spanish is screenshot in english
<zorglu_> my guess is indian :)
<sorush20> Lechero: no I ont
<sorush20> zorglu_: close.. iranian.. I just haveing some uranium for tea..
<zorglu_> not that close :)
<Lechero> i think that usa have more uranium that all the other countrys :)
<pexi> someone knows why fglrx not run with kubuntu now??
<sorush20> uranium is no less expensive than oil.. http://www.uxc.com/review/uxc_Prices.aspx
<pexi> i don't know why but i have to type modprobe fglrx and reboot the X
<Lechero> i'll bye uranium for my car this afternoon :)
<CarD> aiglx on SIS graphic card... It's possible?
<Lechero> bye = BUY
<zorglu_> CarD: #ubuntu-xgl may have more info on that
<hyper> hello abattoir :)
<CarD> k tx
<jan_> i get an error installing OracleXE:
<jan_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of oracle-xe:
<jan_>  oracle-xe depends on libaio (>= 0.3.96) | libaio1 (>= 0.3.96); however:
<jan_>   Package libaio is not installed.
<jan_>   Package libaio1 is not installed.
<jan_> dpkg: error processing oracle-xe (--install):
<jan_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jan_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jan_>  oracle-xe
<octan> OK Guys,, whrere does the modules get loaded from ? it aint /etc/modules because it got more modules running than listed in that file
<zorglu_> !pastbin > jan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lechero> fucking kde wallet... is the worse idea of the world, is allways fucking me
<zorglu_> jan_: please use pastebin in the future
<MenZa> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zorglu_> !pastebin > jan_
<jan_> i'm sorry
<Lechero> you must install libaio and libaio1 :)
<tmdx120> zorglu_: thanks.
<jan_> Lechero: where do i get these?
<zorglu_> !info libaio
<ubotu> Package libaio does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !info libaio1
<ubotu> libaio1: kernel aio access library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.104-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Lechero> jan_: if you havent it on your souces maybe you could to use www.apt-get.com for search new sources
<octan> whrer does the modules get loaded from ? if it aint from /etc/modules  where else??   because it got more modules running than listed in that file
<jan_> i have libaio1 and libaio-dec
<jan_> dev*
<jan_> both install?
<zorglu_> jan_: 'sudo apt-get install libaio1'
<harmental> hi everybody...is it safe to upgrade to edgy....how do i do it?
<octan> dont do it
<Lechero> octan: kubunt detect hardware on the init and load the modules that he need automatic
<zorglu_> harmental: edgy is a develpement version, do it if you want to help testing it
<tmdx120> zorglu_: did it show that time?
<zorglu_> tmdx120: nope :)
<zorglu_> tmdx120 is an identified user. <- and it worked :)
<octan> Lechero oh? so how can i tell which order to load the modules ?
<tmdx120> zorglu_: THANKS!!! :)
<Lechero> octan: if you want to creat a order you must to add the modules in your orden on /etc/modules
<octan> Lechero, like i want ivtv module loaded before spca5xx module
<harmental> zorglu_: ok..Thx...
<tmdx120> Im having trouble with Kontact, can anyone help?
<zorglu_> octan: you may try to play with /etc/modprove.d and /etc/modules
<Lechero> octan: add ivtv on the first line of /etc/modules antd spca5xx on the last line
<octan> Lechero, i just did that
<octan> rebooting to test
<Lechero> it is 13:01
<Lechero> :)
<tmdx120> if I have  a reported bug in a piece of software (Kontact) where do I go?
<heinkel_111> you mean if you want to report a bug?
<zorglu_> tmdx120: http://launchpad.net/malone
<zorglu_> tmdx120: or http://bugs.kde.org it is kde related
<heinkel_111> Kontact: i guess is probably KDE related?
<zorglu_> yep if the bug is in kontact
<heinkel_111> :)
<zorglu_> always fun to find the proper place to report :)
<Lechero> i always prefer reports bugs in the oficial page of the project
<jan_> i'm told to
<zorglu_> ok going to work, have fun :)
<jan_> ou must run '/etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure' as the root user to configure the database.
<jan_> how do i do this :s
<Lechero> jan_: write /etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure in a console :)
<Lechero> with sudo of course
<octan> Lechero,
<octan> that didnt work
<Lechero> octan: what message say console to you
<octan> Lechero, something is weird
<octan> Lechero, i put spca5xx at the bottom
<octan> now when i do did cat /etc/modules to check
<octan> it isnt there
<octan> but
<octan> if i open the file with a editor its ther
<Lechero> if you check dmesg can you find any error with the load of this module?
<octan> i dont have errors
<octan> i need to get ivtv to load firsr
<octan> not spca5xx
<Lechero> is rare
<freewill> i can't update/intstall/... pkgs because if i go into adept then it tells me there is something using the db but i can't find out what
<oheard> My HDD is going AOT, does anyone know a free alternative to western digitals diagnostic software?
<Lechero> another option is add ivtv to /etc/modules and add spca5xx to the blacklist of modprobe and then create a script for load spca5xx on the system init. But this solution is the worse option :)
<freewill> nothings runing in a window and if i press ctrl+esc then i don't know what all that stuff is but its not telling me adept is runing there
<tk> Hawkwind: you around?
<octan> Lechero, :(
<freewill> octan: have you thought fo triying maxor's software
<octan> ok so i put ivtv before spca5xx in /etc/modules. but still spca5xx loads first
<octan> freeflying, whats that?
<freewill> octan: when my maxtor 40gb went i could revive it for about 2 weeks and then it went finaly (just enough time to back my stuff up)
<freewill> octan: recovering app
<Lechero> ?
<freewill> octan: i can't remember its name though :p it was a few years back
<octan> freeflying, ? what does that have to do with me?
<octan> *freewill,
<freewill> octan: i thought u want a app to help ur hdd live
<octan> lol
<octan> no
<octan> thats not my case
<freewill> octan: do you just want a app that tells u stuff of ur hdd?
<octan> freewill, no i want help figuring out why spca5xx module loads before ivtv module
<freewill> octan: dangy
<Lechero> octan: you must play with the blacklist and with with /etc/modules, i had the same proble with the mouse driver and usbhid and finally i have usbhid on the blacklist of modprobe and the driver mouse on the top of /etc/modules and usbhid on the botton, and i get load the mouse driver before with this
<freewill> octan: this looks like gentoo :P
<octan> Lechero, ok i'll try add spca5xx to the blacklist
<freewill> i can't update/intstall/... pkgs because if i go into adept then it tells me there is something using the db but i can't find out what
<Lechero> freewill: reboot
<freewill> i have ...
<freewill> Lechero: but it still tells me the same thing
<freewill> Lechero: nothings runing in a window and if i press ctrl+esc then i don't know what all that stuff is but its not telling me adept is runing there
<Lechero> use aptitude in console
<freewill> Lechero: k
<Lechero> sudo aptitude-update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freewill> Lechero: lol nice app
<Lechero> :)
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Lechero> i have never use adept yet :)
<Werzi2001> i am afraid about the security of my kubuntu-system
<freewill> Lechero: do you just use aptitude?
<oheard> Werzi2001: why?
<Lechero> freewill: yes, aptitude and apt
<Werzi2001> i have installed pptpconfig (i need it for work)
<Werzi2001> and this program starts (sometimes)... but i didnt start it
<Werzi2001> in the kde process list it says:
<Werzi2001> pptpconfig thomas /usr/lib/php-pcntl/bin/php
<Werzi2001> this php-thing makes me afraid
<Werzi2001> is it possible that anyone starts this program using a php-hole?
<oheard> No idea. :-)
<Werzi2001> :/
<octan>  Lechero thank you.. putting the module in the blacklist did the trick :D
<nuku> Werzi2001: pptpconfig is written in php :p
<Lechero> octan: work now ok?
<Werzi2001> nuku: ok that makes sense ;)
<octan> yea
<octan> thanks man
<Lechero> np
<Werzi2001> thx
<nuku> Werzi2001: you may have a look at kvpnc ..
<nuku> it can handle most types of vpn connections including pptp
<octan> Lechero, i was starting to worrie i had to reconfigure mythtv,. thats alot of work :P
<benjamin> Anyone knows how i rename the NFS-icons on the desktop?
<Lechero> i dont like mythtv :) it is like windows media center :)
<Werzi2001> nuku: thx... i ll have a look at it :)
* octan smacks Lechero with a mythtv howto :P
* freewill laughs
<Bocian> who's from poland? :P
<octan> Lechero, mythtv was like 10 years before winblows media center
<Lechero> i am from spain :)
<Bocian> hello x] 
<freewill> i am form south AFRICA lol :P
<Werzi2001> thx for your help... bye@ll
<octan> im from the artic shit hole
<octan> <-- norway :P
<Lechero> freewill: south africa? you must to be the first in receive the ubuntu cds :)
<Bocian> ;] 
<freewill> octan is it cold there?
<freewill> Lechero: yeah ;)
<octan> freewill, is that a trick question :P
<Lechero> ubuntu are been created in south africa, arent it?
<benjamin> Well, here in sweden it it cold today :/
<freewill> octan lol
<octan> freewill, not so could at the moment.. only -2 deg celcius
<Bocian> anyone play in enemy territory? :D i search clan players :)
<Lechero> no, i play armageton
<flaccid> !backup > flaccid
<freewill> Lechero: i am not entirely sure but i think mark suttleworh strated/ are supporting it allot and his form here
<Lechero> and FretsOnFire too
<Bocian> yeah me to :PPP
<Bocian> booring  ;/
<freewill> octan: my gfx-card needs a new fan because its so warm here it overheats
<ubuntu_> Polska ?
<Lechero> freewill: i always read that mark is from south africa, and from the space, but that he live in south africa :)
<Bocian> jasne :D
<octan> freewill, lol
<Bocian> czesciowo :P
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> co to jest? IRC
<ubuntu_> ?
<Bocian> yes it is :D
<Lechero> english please
<freewill> Lechero: yeah first south-african if not african in space
<Bocian> right ubuntu :D
<ubuntu_> odpalilem Ubuntu z plyty i wcisnelem konversation
<ubuntu_> czy Ubyntu mozna zainstalowac na HDD ?
<Bocian> pisz na priv jak piszesz po polsku :D
<ubuntu_> sorry
<freewill> its bad i'm getting 67 celius if i play a while
<ubuntu_> ok
<Lechero> The people say that Johan Esburgo is a european city on Africa
<freewill> lol how does that work
<Bocian> aah pirv not working before register.. omfg ;/
<freewill> i'm just going to get me a zalman cooler my fiend that lives in my streat got the same gfx card as me but his got a zalman cooler and his is avraging @ 44c
<freewill> *street
<Bocian> what's the polish-kubuntu irc adress?
<fdoving> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Bocian> ahh thx :D
<Bocian> i never use irc ;] 
<freewill> what are u using now??
<Snake[Away] > Hey guys, can anyone link me to a good place to start learning how to build and distribute packages?
<nuku> Snake[Away] :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Bocian> now irc, my first time ;/
<Snake[Away] > nuku: thanks
<freewill> Bocian, what do you normaly use?
<Bocian> c'ya all!
<Arlington> wich is the best dvd/cd burning software for linux?
<Bocian> normaly nothing :D
<freewill> Bocian cheers
<Bocian> c'ya
<Snake[Away] > K3B is good alterato
<Snake[Away] > oops
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: K3B
<Bocian> sorry a dont speak english :D
<Arlington> nice. i saw that nero is availible for linux
<Snake[Away] > its nothing like nero for windows
<Snake[Away] > were rather....neglected
<Arlington> ooo too bad... i'll try k3b then.
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: !
<Snake[Away] > :-D
<Arlington> hmm is this  k3b embed in kubuntu or can i launch a window (like nero) i wanna make a bootable copy of a windush xp cd for a friend of mine...
<Hobbsee> hey Snake[Away] !
<Snake[Away] > launch a window Arlington ?
<Snake[Away] > Oh
<nuku> Arlington: yes it is a "standalone" application if you mean that
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: You just go to the start menu and run it, its its own app
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: whatcha been up to?
<Arlington> yes i meant that but can't find it in my start menu...
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : at work.  and you're clearly not away
<Arlington> but adept says i have it installled...
<nuku> Arlington: its under multimedia
<Arlington> aaah. sorry didn't look hard enough.
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: hehe I know, i'm getting ready to leave though, when I get home, im going to start learning how to build debs
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : yay :)  properly?
<Snake[Away] > Think I could write down Ubuntu Member on a job application/college resume?
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: yea, im trying for membership ;)
<flaccid> looks like a lot of my problems may just be my hard  disk failing
<Snake[Away] > so I gotta build up something
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : nice.  hehe, i fyou want
<flaccid> which is bad, but at least ubuntu is not at fault
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : kubuntu or ubuntu membership?
<Arlington> the cd i wan't to duplictae is bootable(windows install cd) how can i make sure the ne cd becomes bootable to?
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: theres 2 now???
* Snake[Away]  sighs
<Snake[Away] > lol
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: probly ubuntu, I havn't used KDE for a while thanks to XGL
<Arlington> Snake[Away] : the cd i wan't to duplictae is bootable(windows install cd) how can i make sure the ne cd becomes bootable to?
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : ahhh..
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : sure.  well, they're the same thing, decided by different people
<Hobbsee> Snake[Away] : there's also edubuntu membership
<Snake[Away] > Hobbsee: sheesh lol
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: I believe when you select the iso, it automatically makes it bootable, just give me a moment to check though
<Snake[Away] > !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Snake[Away] > GOD DAMN YOU ubotu
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto follow that
<Snake[Away] > (scroll down to Kubuntu, obviously)
<Arlington> thanx. everyone in here are so kind to a linuxneewbie like me :-D thanx kubuntu communitiers!
<Snake[Away] > hehe
<Arlington> Snake[Away] : at first i was really intimitaded to make the leap of changing to  linux but now (a week into my linux life) i'am just so happy :-)
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: I hope it stays that way ;-) (I myself am nearing my one year anniversary of the leap next month)
<Arlington> Snake[Away] :  the only thing taht is bad is that the drivers for my printer dosn't work but that is propably because i havn't tried har enough :-D
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: ive noticed printers are rather difficult to set up, I didnt want to put up with it so I didnt go near that one
<Arlington> a tip is the turboprint driver but it costs 30 $ but works with nearly all printers as well as mine :-D
<Snake[Away] > yea thats what I keep hearing, I bet that program makes a killing
<tk> dont need to worry about printers until I can get my wifi working under linux :P (not in a huge hurry but it owuld be nice to have wen I fly out Monday)
<nuku> turboprint is really good
<Arlington> think so. first i installed that then installed canon own driver and now none works so i guess i have to uninstall them in someway wich i havn't learned yet.
<nuku> but it would be better if canon and so would just be so kind and release opensource drivers :)
<Arlington> tk: what wifi card are you using or what is the problem. my wifi works perfect.
<tk> Arlington: its a broadcomm internal, let me get the exact
<tk> Arlington: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"bungalo"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<Arlington> because my usb stick is working perfectly
<narasim_7> hi all
<tk> Arlington: I havent really tried very hard to get it working... probably something stupidly simple, my stuff I needed for working from home kinda took precedence (I currently sit 1 ft away from my wifi router so... a cable sufficed :P)
<Arlington> tk:  i expect that u have gone through the ubuntu wiki wifi
<narasim_7> adept lacks some features of synaptic..
<narasim_7> is there an equivalent program for kubuntu?
<Arlington> hehe. have you checked the nertwork setting in the system menu?
<Arlington> narasim_7:  synaptic is availible :-)
<Arlington> tk:  i mean did kubuntu recognise your wifi card?
<Snake[Away] > Arlington: broadcom chipsets cant work out of the box
<Snake[Away] > unfortantly
<narasim_7> Arlington: yes :D .... anyway thanks
<tk> Arlington: I'm actually in the K'less version right now... but it sees my card
<tk> just dont work :P
<Arlington> and you have activated it?
<tk> looking for hte wifi wiki now
<Snake[Away] > alright im out
<Snake[Away] > cya
<Arlington> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<Arlington> there are more if you go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryDocumentation
<Arlington> the whole wiki list. oftenly you can get very good help by searching the forums.
<tk> wow, someone should fix this...
<tk> Where FEFEFEFEFE is the WEP key in hexadecimal. Hexadecimel uses 0-F rather than 0-9 (This is base 16 with A representing 10 all the way up to F = 15 and then 10 representing 16.). This is the way all keys are specified. You should then be able to browse the web/ping. Not entirely sure but it seems sometimes you have to wait a minute or so for it to start working.
<tk> 10 represents 16 in hex? there is no 16 in hex....
<Arlington> u can change it :-)
<Lechero> yes there are 16 in hex but 16 in hex is 22 in dec :)
<Arlington> tk:  any success?
<tk> there are 16, but "16" is not "10"  there is no "16" in hex 0-15 =your 16 choices.... 10-15 being A-F....
<Arlington> sucess?
<tk> Arlington: havent gotten that far yet :P lookin at 2 pages, the first not so helpful
<Kimisch> good luck! :)
<Arlington> tk: really hope that it helps :-) too bad if a wifi  problem should halt your linux life ;-)
<Lechero> 16d = 0x10 = 10000b = 0x2o
<flaccid> its a bad analogy of the base16 number system
<Arlington> this hex talk is way above a simple law student like me :-D
<flaccid> easiest way is base2 (decimal) goes to 10
<flaccid> base16 goes to 0-9,a-f
<flaccid> binary is base2
<flaccid> 0-1
<kraut> moin
<flaccid> heh why am i thinking aloud
<tk> Arlington: doesnt stop it, just makes me use windows when needing inet (or using a jack) while travelling
<flaccid> err decimal is base10
<tk> flaccid: congrats :P
<Arlington> tk: the goal must be to make the total transition :-D
<tk> Arlington: slowly getting there :P atleast now I have my windows web dev and my linux web dev all using the same paths now so my work is seamless between the two :P
<boguh> which window decoration does kunbuntu use by default?
<Arlington> tk: nice easier for me because my comp. usage only reach as far as internet and office use.
<tk> havent found a good programming environment in linux yet though... nothing as simple as notepad++ (which I guess I chould keep using it in linux.... )
<Lechero> 0xA  10d = 10010110b :)
<tk> Arlington: heh, if I setup VMware... I could probably ditch it... but, VMware can be troublesme at times
<Arlington> tk: there must be good software for programming?! i mean linux eing opensource and all ?
<Arlington> *being
<tk> Lechero:  are you doing hexidecimal multiplications? :P
<Lechero> tk: is a multiplication of a hexidecimal and a decimal, and the result in binary :)
<tk> Lechero: ahhh, I just assumed the A d b were Hex chars :P
<Arlington> tk: Lechero: stop this hexadecimal things or i start dropping the EU commitment law's in here :-D
<Lechero> no no, the d and b caracter at the end of a numbers show the base, and 0x is used for say that the number is hex
<tk> Arlington: just a matter of finding something Im comfortable with (until recently i used notepad and wordpad and vi :P) so... slowly advancing up to modern tools :P I even installed Firebug for Firefox *huge step* :P
<Arlington> what is firebug?
<tk> Lechero: yah I knew the 0x is hex... but d and b are also hex chars so it was just a bad assumption :P
<tk> Arlington: a nice web dev tool, lets you view the dom, hilight dom nodes, modify the pages dom elements, see javascript errors.... it makes debugging javascript and CSS stuff fairly easy :)
<Lechero> no, B is a hex number but b isn't it, b is used for indicate that the digit is binary
<Arlington> tk: aaah okay nice!
<Lechero> at least in my university the profesor use this system
<Arlington> can someone tip me about good direct connect software for linux?
<tk> Lechero: your math looks wrong though... shouldnt it be 1100100b?
<Lechero> tk yes, is wrong :) sorry lol
<tk> I started writing it down cause i thought I did it wrong in my head
<Lechero> i did the menthal operacion asuming A like F :) my brain is ofusqued
<tk> sadly, I used to be able to do binary math in my head, but that was damn near.... 10 years ago
<tk> aint used it since then :(
<Arlington> hex math guys: does anybody of you have the possibility to tip mea bout a direct connect client?
<Lechero> what do you mean with direct connection?
<tk> there is... a DC++ for linux... (direct connect++)
<tk> automatix has an install option for it I believe
<Arlington> tk:  thanks
<tk> np, aint used DC++ in yers... it sucked back then
<Lechero> i was thinking in direct lynk connection using the pararell port :)
<Arlington> haha
<tk> Lechero: hehe, at first I thought directWay type stuff (dish internet :P)
<Arlington> tk:  really depends on hub. i know nice ones.
<Lechero> lol
<Arlington> have to restart x. brb
<Lechero> see you i go to eat, it is 14:40 here :)
<tk> cya
<tk> ugh, wput is slow as ....
<tk> maybe I should have installed an ftp client
<tk> Arlington: hubs didnt matter, it was the fact that back then you couldnt resume off another person who had the same file... had to start/finish with same person
<tk> and you couldnt download parts from multiple people ala, limewire/kazaa/etc
<Arlington> tk:  i remember :-D
<Arlington> is it possible to create some sort of shortcut to media drives because i can't share my media library.
<tk> and I didnt like that to get to a decent server you had to have bookoo's of files to share....
<tk> shortcut, ln -s /path/to/file/or/folder /path/to/shortcut/file/or/folder
<tk> back then I had like a 3.2gig HD :P so... I was limited in where I could go just by that fact
<Arlington> tk explain much more specifik (linux user for one week ) :-)
<Arlington> that sentence was to include a please :-)
<tk> to create a shortcut use "ln" like so "ln -s ~/IwantAshortCutToThisFile /and/this/is/where/IwantIt
<tk> morning soulrider
<Arlington> tk. :-S
<tk> that help Arlington?
<soulrider> hey there
<tk> in the process of setting up Gallery2 :)
<soulrider> sweet! ;)
<Arlington> the thing is it's notpossible in valknut(the dc software) to share other than the etc3 discs. and i have all my medifiles on a fat32 partition.
<Arlington> therefor i wondered if it was possible to link to the fat32 partitionin some way.
<tk> Arlington: why not? should be able to read from your disks i they are mounted and readable...
<Arlington> yes i play from them but there is now ay to navigate further back then ... /
<soulrider> is there any place where we can request features for edgy ?
<Arlington> it was nothing i'am not used to mounted drives being folders under .../ i'am still partly stuck in windows regarding filesystmes.
<tk> Arlington: how do you mean under ../?
<Arlington> i just remembered that all things are files i linux world:-D
<tk> Arlington: your Fat drives should be under /media/something right?
<Arlington> with / i mean root folder.
<Arlington> tk: i found them there... i thought i would find them like i do in windows like drives if you understand what i mean :-) not like folders.
<tk> ohh
<tk> yah, no C drive and D drive in linux :P
<tk> ok screw gallery2 for now, I'll upload it with GFTP after rtebooting
<mikal_> i want to install the nvidia legacy drivers (geforce ti 200). but yesterday i got only a black window and had to restart my computer. how can i switch at boot time to a login prompt?
<|mikael|> to prevent a new install :)
<|mikael|> no one there?
<Hobbsee> !info ttf-bpg-georgian-fonts edgy
<ubotu> ttf-bpg-georgian-fonts: BPG Georgian fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 652 kB
<GnarusLeo> using open-ssh server ... how you do a "sudo" if i remote ssh from another machine .. it wont take my password
<GnarusLeo> do I need to set some privelegies?
<tk> just got Beryl working :)
<llevaneus> anybody know about Jmeter?
<octan> GnarusLeo, ssh $(user-on-sshd-pc)@IP then just sudo.
<llevaneus> hi, can you hel me?
<llevaneus> help
<octan> also check if ther is a sudousers in /etc /on the host pc
<GnarusLeo> ah! the user I am remoting with is not a super user
<Arlington> tk: wifi working
<Arlington> ?
<tk> Arlington: nah, got sidetracked with GLX stuff :)
<Arlington> :-)
<octan> GnarusLeo, you should disallow root login with ssh
<octan> its not a good idea
<tk> the effects of BEryl are pretty damn awesome :)
<octan> just log in as a user , then su root
<Arlington> glx for what driver?
<tk> Arlington: nvidia
<tk> octan: I dont think you can su root either, I believe you have to sudo -s dont you?
<llevaneus> hi, anybody can help me?
<octan> tk, you can su root
<llevaneus> i need information about jmeter
<octan> if ther is a root account
<octan> with password
<GnarusLeo> ok
<octan> tk, i do it all the time
<GnarusLeo> over to something else :) How do I know wich wireless adapter I have?
<octan> look at it
<kutan> I wish flashplayer didn't suck so much on linux.
<octan> GnarusLeo, it most likely says what bran it is
<fly> Hi, I've set up my xorg conf on "Clone" with 2 screens : LCD and TV
<fly> everything works except my tv frequence doesn't seems to work :/
<tk> octan: ahh for some reason I remember that not working before...
<fly> any ideas what frenquences I should you use for my tv ?
<octan> fly, E1 or E2 or E3
<fly> what is E1, E2 , E3 ?
<octan> channels
<fly> I have no idea
<octan> sure... the scart plug
<fly> 	Option          "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"
<fly> 	Option		"TVStandard" "PAL-N"
<tk> ack, that was weiird
<fly> that's not what you asked ?
<octan> it uses E1 or E2 or E3
<octan> on your tv
<octan> S video
<octan> input
<fly> E1
<octan> fly, thouse are predifined channels
<octan> erm.. frequnses
<fly> I only have to channels
<fly> I have the image
<fly> it' sin color
<fly> hold on, i'll get my dictionnary and find the exact word -_- (need translating)
<fly> twinkling ?
<octan> cant you just scan all the frequenses?
<fly> I don't think you understood my problem
<fly> my computer on Kubuntu has 2 screens (clone) , one is my LCD screen and the other is my tv
<fly> everything works except there'a twinkling on my tv screen
<octan> try to finetune the freq
<fly> so I just put random freq until it works ?
<GnarusLeo> root@kimmern-laptop:/home/kimmern# ifconfig eth1 up
<GnarusLeo> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<GnarusLeo> anyone seen this before?
<Arlington> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<octan> fdly is it a old tv ?
<octan> *fly
<|mikael|> how can i switch to a prompt at boot up? if i upate my nvdia drivers i get only a black screen
<|mikael|> is there any key-combination?
<octan> alt F1
<fly> aound 5/6 years old
<|mikael|> octan: at boot ?
<|mikael|> because i get only a black screen
<ken> anybody? im having a problem with my ekiga. i try to call the 300 and 500 echo accounts but it just hangs up after a few rings. is it a problem on my part or are these accounts offline?
<|mikael|> i see kubuntu booting up but it doesn't switch over to kde
<octan> fly, you should have a tuning function in your tv,, somewher in the manus
<fly> I don't , already check that
<ken> anyone with an ekiga account i can have a test call with? thanks.
<fly> or at least couldn't find it
<octan> [wait a while.. then press Alt F1
<fly> bbs (testing my new xorg.conf
<fly> )
<fly> thx octan
<|mikael|> thx octan
<octan> hmm.. did it work ?
<KRaevel> is it possible to write to NTFS disks?
<octan> no
<octan> yes
<octan> in windows
<octan> :p
<KRaevel> :-(
<KRaevel> can i convert to another fs without losing the data?
<octan> yes
<KRaevel> yay
<octan> thes a basick rule for that..
<octan> backup you data to a cd|dvd or another partiton. the format :P
<bubu1uk> octan: like ur sense of humour
<KRaevel> right, unfortunately it's 200GB
<hsihh> hello
<bubu1uk> :p
<octan> :)
<bubu1uk> KRaevel: backup on external hdd. :p
<hsihh> i run kubuntu on vmware player. after the next virtual-install there is no sound in kubuntu (on normal livecd mode there is sound). i made the exactly the same file (www.easyvmx.com). what`s wrong?
<GnarusLeo> Is there a command for checking wich wireless adapter I have?
<tk> GnarusLeo: yah one sec
<KRaevel> bubu1uk: yeah i might just do that
<GnarusLeo> ok, thanks tk
<tk> GnarusLeo: "iwconfig |grep name"
<tk> that will filter out the adapters "Nickname"
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<hsihh> one question: why do you use kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<octan> because we like KD
<octan> E
<GnarusLeo> root@kimmern-laptop:/home/kimmern# ifconfig eth1 up
<GnarusLeo> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<GnarusLeo> hm, tk, what do you make of this?
<tk> I have no idea, I dont have my wifi working :P
<kumsy> gnomefreak: need help in changing the display resolution in kubuntu
<octan> GnarusLeo, pherphaps kwifimanager can help you
<kumsy> octan: need help in changing the display resolution in kubuntu
<bubu1uk> kumsy: control panel >> display
<GnarusLeo> octan, nah .. Im using shell (kwifimanager just uses the commands I use anyways)
<octan> alright
<octan> ndiswarpper ?
<GnarusLeo> maybe
<GnarusLeo> ill try
<kumsy> bubu1k: thank u
<bubu1uk> kumsy: np
<kumsy> bubu1k: but i wanna reduce the refresh rate for my monitor. but theres only one refresh rate for it specified(85 hz)
<bubu1uk> kumsy: it might not support it then
<bubu1uk> kumsy: not sure
<who_knows_who_i_> hi, which package has a version of qmake that's 4.x.x? i installed the qt4 dev packages but my qmake is staill at a version 3.3.4
<kumsy> anyone: i wanna reduce the refresh rate for my monitor. is there any way?
<bubu1uk> kumsy: does ur monitor support it?
<Arlington> anyone cunning in cedega?!
<bubu1uk> cuz i have those options there, so i can do it. but dont have for example 85
<bubu1uk> have less
<kumsy> bubu1K: yes my monitor and chipset models are correctly specified in the control panel
<bubu1uk> kumsy: ur monitor probably doesnt support it then.
<bubu1uk> it even dependes on screen resolution i think.
<bubu1uk> try lower, might be able to change it
<M4X1MUM> how do i change the owner of a harddisk?
<nomadsoul> hi i need to install openvpn but if i do apt-cache search openvpn i get no results
<nomadsoul> can someone help me?
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: did u try to search thru adept?
<nomadsoul> mmm
<nomadsoul> nope
<nomadsoul> i'm working on ubuntu-server :P
<M4X1MUM> how do i change the owner of a harddisk? anyone?
<bubu1uk> just command line? or gnome??
<nomadsoul> i was wondering if someone has a repository that contains openvpn :P
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: command line, of course :P
<bubu1uk> M4X1MUM: chown command
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: sec
<M4X1MUM> ok thanks
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: sec?
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: did u try just to install it?
<bubu1uk> package is called openvpn
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: mmm i was looking for some repository
<nomadsoul> i don't think i have it in mine
<bubu1uk> try universe repos then
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: how can i enable it?
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: what repos u have allowed?
<Arlington> how do i use a .deb file? i know it's some kind of package but how do i unpack and install?
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: wait i'll paste them
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: dpkg -i file.deb
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: i think i've found universe :P
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: you need sudo in front of it
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: just uncomment those u want in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: yes, i've just seen that the source.list is well commented :P
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: well, as default there are only main repos allowed i think
<nomadsoul> bubu1uk: now, by using command line, if i want the openvpn service started at boottime, what i have to look for?
<M4X1MUM> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: ehm, not sure in ubuntu/kubuntu
<bubu1uk> nomadsoul: try documentation
<LecheroAway> hahahaha i recomend "it crowd" for all the people here, hahahaha
<root> how can i prevent kubuntu from booting in kde (automatically)?
<root> i want to stop it because kde doesn't work (the screen keeps black)
<root> so if i press alt-f1 i can see what it is doing at boot up
<root> but it doesn't help me - i need a prompt
<conhe> TibiaPlayerLinux: X Server has no OpenGL extensions
<conhe> =\
<Arlington> is it possible to create virtualdrives in kubuntu?
<Arlington> how do i do it?
<root> no one who can answer me
<conhe> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<octan> Arlington, yes its posseble
<octan> Arlington, look up man dd and make a iso file with it then mount it :)
<conhe> TibiaPlayerLinux: X Server has no OpenGL extensions
<Arlington> what did u mean?
<octan> Arlington, example... dd if=/dev/zero of=/your.iso bs=256 count=4 will make a iso file on 1 MB
<octan> then you mount that file like.. mount -o loop  your.iso /path
<octan> mkfs.ext3 /path/your.iso
<Arlington> is there any software like deamontools for windows to mount .isos
<octan> mount -o loop
<octan> for godsake. this aint windows.. if you need a gui tool.. make it yourself :P or stick to command line
<magical_trevsky> hi, I have an "Mobile AMD Athlon XP 2000+" processor, and am using the 386 kernel at the moment.. would i notice any reasonable advantages (or disadvantages) in switching to the k7 kernel?
<M4X1MUM> hmm yeah how to mound cd/dvd image in linux?
<GnarusLeo> Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELPATH: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build does not exist.  Stop.
<octan> i have said it like 3 times now
<GnarusLeo> hm ... from where do I get the build
<octan> mount -o loop  your.iso /path
<octan> mount -o loop  your.iso /path
<octan> mount -o loop  your.iso /path
<M4X1MUM> thats it? no need special software or anything like that?
<octan>  thats it
<M4X1MUM> wow
<M4X1MUM> im starting to like linux
<M4X1MUM> but what about the cd protection stuff?
<gyhu> hi. what ubuntu distro is better supported?
<marcus> hi anybody happen to know the shell command for myphpadmin off hand?
<conhe> X Server has no OpenGL extensions what it?
<octan> gyhu, dapper
<M4X1MUM> how do can i share with windows network?
<Lechero> M4X1MUM: use samba
<M4X1MUM> ok
<casper_> Anyone having problems getting ATI (9600) drivers to work on the latest Edgy/ kernel?
<octan>  pls go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<casper_> join #kubuntu+1
<timinphx1> quit
<Arlington> how do i mount a .bin file?
<octan> convert it to iso
<octan> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<octan> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<domibel> you can use bchunk
<M4X1MUM> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lechero> that bot has a really big db
<M4X1MUM> so you can't mount a bin/cue image?
<conhe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<domibel> bchunk - Converts BIN/CUE images to ISO 9660 tracks
<Lechero> there are a application for convert .cue into .iso but i dont remember the name
<Lechero> domibel: you win :)
<simp> hello i have a problem with wifi if i try to connect it hangs up at 28% and after a while tells me that knetworkmanager has been dissconnected... my wifi network is secured with wpa1 tkip
<M4X1MUM> .iso do not store the protection files, different from bin/cue
<Lechero> simp: for conect to a wifi network you must to have at leas 60% for to have a normal session without cuts
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure that bin/cue stores much.. isent that why  the Achol120% guys came out with MDF files.
<simp> Lechero: i can see the wifi connection here as 80% but while connecting it hangs up at 28%
<M4X1MUM> downloading samba!! lets hope it works
<Lechero> simp: i had problems with knetworkmanager too, try with wifi-radar
<simp> Lechero: thanks i'l try that
<kg21> hi folx
<nuku> which linux software has got cds with copy-protection anyway?! :)
<kg21> i got a question
<kg21> where can i download wordweb for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> nuku,  none that i have seen.. then again.. with the  programs out now for windows.. cd copy protection seems to work for about a week.. then someone crakcs it
<Dr_willis> !wordweb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wordweb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> kg21,  never heard of it.. wht is it.
<simp> Dr_willis: it is usually less then a week but the harder ones take a week ;)
<kg21> it's a english-english dictionary
<Lechero> only 3 weeks for edgy... i feel really impacient
<Hawkwind> tk: I am now, what's up ?
<nuku> Dr_willis: sure copy protection is just to annoy honest customers anyway :)
<Dr_willis> simp,  ive see the anti-copy protection hacks out befor the game is even released
<Dr_willis> nuku,  i agree there - i basicially have given up on PC games
<simp> thats true as well :)
<Dr_willis> that and the prices are gone through the roof.. and otehr silly gimmics.
<tk> Hawkwind: ahh nothing was setting up G2 :P but it dint go so well (slow uplink)
<simp> Dr_willis: whats the point of buying them so :)
<linuxbomb> is there a problem with kubuntu and blender? or is it python ? or is it that i'm a dumbass because when i run blender and use it there is some wierd behaviour going on
<M4X1MUM> ooh yeah i forgot about that hahaha im only using linux for 3 days now
<nuku> well the future lies in online games anyway.. so there is no need for low-level copy protection anymore :)
<Dr_willis> nuku,  i saw yesterday if you Preordered the NeverWintersNight2 - you characters got a bonus weapon.. AND a discount at the Ingame merchants... But - thats.. basicially cheating. :)
<simp> :D
<Dr_willis> nuku,  too bad the MMORPGS online are so sad.
<Lechero> you can play neverwinter on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Second Life is Enteraining... and free... but then you realize the whole world is XXX/Porn/Stores Selling Ingame garbage.
<Dr_willis> Lechero,  NWN has a Linux port - yes
<tk> Hawkwind: and then my wife called, so I cant upload.... now just waiting on my phone to free up so I can upload with resume on to speed it along :)
<Lechero> Dr_willis: but must to be original? or its possibly to play to the cracked version?
<nuku> Dr_willis: true.. when its about money its about pr0n :/
<Manyfold> i enable the nvidia module but glx is still slow with glxgears with framerates < 300
<Manyfold> what cani do
<Manyfold> ?
<simp> Lechero: what is the wpa driver thingy what should i put there?
<Lechero> i dont understand that
<M4X1MUM> ok ive installed samba, now what?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<M4X1MUM> how do i share and access windows network?
<Lechero> M4X1MUM: now you must read a samba manual
<linuxbomb> Lechero: good help
<simp> Lechero: sorry i might be bad at explaining: if i go and edit/add a network... then there is this WPA tag... there is this place that says driver what should i put in there?
<M4X1MUM> oooh wow it work, now i just need to find out how to share my directory....gaaaah my directory is ext3!!! not NTFS
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,   you want to access shares on a windows machine? or have windows access your linux home shares?
<Dr_willis> The filesystem of a share does NOT matter
<Lechero> simp i am sorry but i dont use wpa :(
<Dr_willis> You may want to read the "Using Samba Book" thats online  to get a handle on the fundamentals.
<simp> ok then thanks anyway :)
<M4X1MUM> windows access shared directory
<Dr_willis> to get windows to access your home shares.. you need tomake a samba password for your linux user.
<Dr_willis> sudo  smbpasswd -a USERNAMEHERE
<ranio> test
<M4X1MUM> my account username?
<Dr_willis> You also may want to edit the  /etc/samba/smb.conf   to set the home shares to be writeable
<M4X1MUM> oooh no i just want the shared folder to be read-only
<Dr_willis> Your linux username/login/   that you wish to have home shared.
<ranio> somebody help~ how can I run .wmv file?
<Dr_willis> KDE has a samba confguration front end as well.. but i rarely use it
<M4X1MUM> you can't set which directory you want to set?
<M4X1MUM> want to share* i meant
<Dr_willis> ranio,  install the w32codecs package, and be lucky,. try vlc/xine/mplayer
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  this is linux.. of COURSE you can.
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  but by default the users Homes are set up to be shared.
<ranio> thanks, I wil try it
<M4X1MUM> wooow thats bad
<Dr_willis> control center -> internet -> samba
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  no its not..
<RawSewage> where is the php.ini I change
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  they are not shared untill you just installed samba, and set up that password.
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  and even then.. they re default read only
<M4X1MUM> ooh
<Dr_willis> and theres that KDE bugglet again in the samba control  center applet.
<Dr_willis> resize the window to see all the buttons. :)
<RawSewage> anyone know where I can find php.ini  .  I found 2, but those dont seem to be the rigth ones
<RawSewage> I need to increase php memory from 8mb to 48mb
<M4X1MUM> errr, control center is the same as system settings?
<M4X1MUM> i dont see any samba there
<Dr_willis> I may ofinstalled it.. i got one right there
<Dr_willis> actually i use the quick icon in the taskbar called 'settings' :)
<faz> u guys know how can i install my ATI graphic card drivers installed on Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> and the gui i am accessing is called 'control center' in the titlebar
<Dr_willis> the other settings gui - may be a little diffeently laidout/tweaked
<M4X1MUM> oooh man so different
<M4X1MUM> im using kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Right click panel -> add applet --> settings
<Dr_willis> SO am i M4X1MUM
<Dr_willis> theres just different ways to get to the different tools
<Dr_willis> I perfer the Settings Applet on the taskbar
<M4X1MUM> aaah i see samba in the setting icon
<Dr_willis> 'system settings' is sort of a dumbed down interface compared to 'control center'
<M4X1MUM> oooh
<M4X1MUM> i always thought they are the same thing
<Dr_willis> run ----->  kcontrol            then run  'system settings' icon
<Dr_willis> and compare the 2
<Dr_willis> they access the same tools.. but the layout is different
<M4X1MUM> ok i've open the samba window and maximize it, shouldn't the window have a scroll bar if content is outside the viewport?
<Dr_willis> kcontrol is the old way i think.. and system settings is a smarter way
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  theres some buglets
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  ya see a administrator mode button at the bottom?
<M4X1MUM> yes
<Dr_willis> then you are lucky :)
<Dr_willis> depends on the screen res. the window gets resized where thats not seen on some machines
<simp> hello i have a problem with wifi if i try to connect it hangs up at 28% and after a while tells me that knetworkmanager has been dissconnected... my wifi network is secured with wpa1 tkip
<Dr_willis> the fix is to alt-click drat the window UP some.. then grab the bottom frame and expand the window down..
<frankkm> Admiral_Chicago: I have installed ffmpeg, and I followed the link you send me, but when I did it, it told me that I missed a codec
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: does that mean the devs installs a standard KDE system, then tinker with the menus?
<M4X1MUM> well i only see the button partially though
<Dr_willis> THEN it seems to figure out the res and does it right from then on
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  allteh disrtos ive seen with KDE - tweak the kde stuff. BUT also the actual kde devs  are constantly twiddling with things.
<Dr_willis> GENTOO i think is the only disrto ive seen that uses a Vanilla KDE layout
<Dr_willis> but i could be wrong in some of this information
<Dr_willis> I do belive the "trashcan on the panel" is a Kubuntu 'idea' which i much perfer.
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: I have been trying to find out how you install a clutter-free KDE system on other distros, but no one seems to know, however one person did suggest everything was there, but that the menus had been suitable modified
<M4X1MUM> alright in samba window, the security level is changed to shared, and windows still need to login to read the files?
<M4X1MUM> windows user*
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  as far as i know Gentoo uses the KDE default.. now wether that is Clutter-free is the next question. ;P
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  yes.. that makes sence..
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  also you may need to restart the samba services for the changes to take effect
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: hmmm I got kororaa installed, let me see...
<M4X1MUM> is it possible to allow the windows user to read the files without login?
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  i looked at that once. :)
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  you can make a public share.
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  samba has so many features it would make your head explode
<M4X1MUM> yeah its scary just looking at this samba setting screen so many stuff
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: I trashed my gentoo system accidently & could not face going through all that stuff again, so I installed kororaa as a short cut :-)
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  thats why a read of that Using Samba BOok is nice . to get you up to speed on what all is going on.
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  ahh.. I rember kororaa now.. tried it.. lasted a day.. :P went back to Kubuntu
<M4X1MUM> how do i set the file view to details instead of icons all the time?
<Dr_willis> save it as the default profile.
<Dr_willis> Seen that asked befor. :)
<Dr_willis> settings -> save view profile
<Dr_willis> make up several if ya like. :)
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: actually it's not bad, not too far away from kubuntu, got the trash can in the taskbar, but slower to load than, goodness knows what arch are doing, but it's fast!!
<TheGateKeeper> slower than arch*
<Dr_willis> i read up on arch.. and some of the things they are doing... just scare me away
<TheGateKeeper> like?
<M4X1MUM> i still feels a bit weird, not used to the way files is stored in linux :(
<Dr_willis> well ive only messed with the live cd of it.. but some of the rants i hear are... screwy init system. removal of docs to save space...
<Dr_willis> and other tweaks because 'they wanted to'
<Dr_willis> but ya would have read up on arch and get through all the 'we are cool' posts/docs they like to brag about. :)
* Dr_willis downloads and tests out IceWeasle
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/gnu/gnuzilla/
<MistaED> Dr_willis: how does packman compare with apt/deb?
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: hmmm I just installed it to see what it was like, I like what I see apart from not being able to install KDE the way I want it :-(
<Dr_willis> MistaED,  only used the live cd . so cant really tellya
<MistaED> fair enough
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  vmware to the rescue :)
<Dr_willis> vmare lets me test out other disrtos now - safely :)
<Dr_willis> downloading some PCLinuxOS-gamers cd right now.
<proog> Admiral_Chicago: My friend frankkm installed ffmpeg and we tryed to convert the flv file, but its said that there was a missing codec
<Dr_willis> PCLinuxOS  - seems odd in some ways as well.
<M4X1MUM> aaah the save view profile doesn't really work
<tmdx120> Hello all. How can I get my palm to sync with Kontact?
<Dr_willis> the PCLOS SuperGamer-1 system  http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/6136
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  it worked for me.
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: I have an old P3 test box, from some of the stuff I have heard edge might have to go on it before it makes it to my main box
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  i just saved it as the  main profile and its the default on a new window opening
<M4X1MUM> i want to have detailed view by default for all viewing of directory
<Dr_willis> set up the file manager how ya like.. save the profile    'save view profile "kubuntu file manager" ' is what i did
<Dr_willis> and its rembered as the default one now
<proog> anyone knows something about ffmpeg and can help me?
<Dr_willis> there used tobe a lot of example view profiles out you could install
<M4X1MUM> aaarghh i need to load the profile all the time
<Goffi> hi
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  what name did you save the profile as?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<simp> where is konqueror located?
<Goop2> my sound dosent work, it used to, nothing changed, and its not muted
<Goop2> its not plugged in either.. nevermind =P
<Dr_willis> which konqueror
<Dr_willis> /usr/bin/konqueror
<Dr_willis> :)
<M4X1MUM> Kubuntu File manager, dang i set shift+m minimize the window now i cannot type capital m lol
<Dr_willis> M4X1MUM,  i just used the save..and dident even enter a new name
<Dr_willis> the menu item said  "save profile "Kubuntu File Manager"'  soi let it save it over the  original :)
<M4X1MUM> ok
<Dr_willis> If theres a hard way to do it... M4X1MUM  will find a harder way! :)
<baldi> how can i deinstall the ati-driver?
<M4X1MUM> aaaaaah it works
<Jucato> excuse me, how would I know if the "box" given by my ISP is a modem or a router? (ADSL PPPoE)
<fdoving> heh.. find the name and number and google it?
<fdoving> ( #kubuntu-offtopic by the way )
<Jucato> well, it's brand is the name of the ISP?
<fdoving> no clue.
<Jucato> fdoving: actually it will become ontopic in a few moments... (I have follow up questions...)
<fdoving> ah. ok :)
<Jucato> nvm then.. :(
<ace> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<M4X1MUM> ok next problem! my ktorrent is telling me the directory is not accessible.....the directory owner is me, and why the heck is it still not accessible?
<ace> ubotu, sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nuku> Jucato: you could try nmap -O ...
<M4X1MUM> the error is actually "permission denied"
<Jucato> nuku: thanks. I'll try that
<M4X1MUM> should i just do chmod 777?
<ace> M4X1MUM: I dont know alot about this but the same eror was gien to me by the test editor and i used sudo
<fdoving> M4X1MUM: depends on what it is, and what you want, really.
<Strahlung-Alpha> hi folks
<octan> M4X1MUM, ls -ls /torrent dir
<zorglu_> M4X1MUM: could you put your nick in lower caps please.
<M4X1MUM> i want to allow ktorrent to be able to write onto the directory
<octan> *ls -la
<octan> m4x1mum, chown YOU:useres /torrent-dir && chmod 755 /torent-dir
<octan> *YOU:users
<m4x1mum> drwxr-xr-x 10 max adm  4096 2006-10-04 21:51 Files
<zorglu_> m4x1mum: thanks
<m4x1mum> thats the result
<octan> m4x1mum,  chown YOU:users /torrent-dir && chmod 755 /torent-dir
<octan> that should fix it
<m4x1mum> literally "YOU" ?
<octan> no
<octan> your username
<m4x1mum> aah ok
<m4x1mum> how about the sub-dir?
<octan> do like this
<octan> m4x1mum,  chown YOU:users /torrent-dir/*
<octan> m4x1mum,  chown YOU:users /torrent-dir/*/
<octan> m4x1mum,  chown YOU:users /torrent-dir/*/*
<octan> m4x1mum,  chown YOU:users /torrent-dir/*/*/
<octan> m4x1mum,  chown YOU:users /torrent-dir/*/*//
<octan> so on
<m4x1mum> whooooaaa
<zorglu_> or "chown -R YOU:users /torrent-dir" :)
<octan> zorglu_, does that the subdirs?
<zorglu_> btw -R works for chmod too
<octan> --recursive :)
<zorglu_> octan: yes it applies reccursively to all the subfiles/dir
<octan> yes i saw..
<octan> just looked it up in man
<m4x1mum> i thought is small letter "r"
<Jucato> how do I share internet connection between Linux and Windows? connection is ADSL PPPoE using a router...
<octan> maquerade
<octan> or forward
<zorglu_> currently you got some admin tools doing it for you
<fdoving> Jucato: guidedog
<zorglu_> all the NAT+ip_forward stuff
<octan> Jucato, can you loginto the router ?
<nuku> Jucato: on easy way is to use something like "firestarter" ..you'll get a basic setup from it...
<nuku> but on the otherhand its better to configure manually :)
<fdoving> Jucato: that's if you want your linux box to be connected to the adsl-box, and your windows box to be connected to the linux box or share hub/switch with it.
<Jucato> well basically they each can connect to the internet, but not at the same time. one has to be disconnected...
<Jucato> fdoving: they're both connected directly to the router
<fdoving> Jucato: can they connect to each other?
<zorglu_> Jucato: the 'router' being the adsl box from your isp ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: yes
<Jucato> fdoving: err... I don't know.. :(
* Jucato is a noob in these matters
<zorglu_> Jucato: your PC are connected to your adsl box via ethernet ?
<fdoving> Jucato: do you get a private (192.168.x.x/10.x.x.x/172.x.x.x) ip or a public one?
<Jucato> zorglu_: yes
<octan> Jucato, way retarded way is to set you router to forward all traffic from the windows pc to the linux bc.. then on linux pc for all traffic fom the windows pc to the router
<zorglu_> Jucato: usualy in those case, you got a web site on the adsl box, and some option already exists to share the connection
<Jucato> fdoving: I think it's a public one
<zorglu_> Jucato: words like 'share' / 'forwarding' / 'nat' somewhere
<Jucato> zorglu_: ok I'll try searching...
* Jucato is going dizzy over this... :(
<fdoving> Jucato: i figure since you have to use pppoe the box itself doesn't do any routing. you have to connect a pc to dial and all. right?
<CatSoup> how do i network my new kubuntu box onto my linksys router so that my other windows computer can see it?
<nuku> well there a couple of hybrid boxes acting both as router or as a modem
<Jucato> fdoving: I just enter the username and password that the ISP gave
<zorglu_> yep, my adsl box does a lot
<fdoving> Jucato: do you have to setup pppoe on each box?
<mation> uff
<Jucato> oh krap... they're saying it's not a router after all... :(
<octan> lol
<Jucato> a multi-port modem....??? :(
<octan> Jucato, do you got 2 network cards in your pc?
<octan> linux ppx
<octan> *pc
<Jucato> octan: no. :(
<zorglu_> you dont need 2 cards
<nuku> you can assign virtual devices
<octan> :\ it would made your life easyer
<nuku> like eth0:1
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> one ethernet card on the PC, one on the lappy...
<octan> nuku, thats not posseble with nat. i was thisking like .. Modem ---> eth0 Linuxbox eth1 ---> windows
<nuku> octan: why wouldn't that be possible?  modem->eth0:0 eth:0:1->windows
<octan> nuku, and where would you connect the 2nd tcp/ip cable?
<nuku> into the hub
<fdoving> octan: if the modem is multiport and act like a hub.. that would be possible.
<octan> he dosent have that
<zorglu_> no need to another cable
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know how to extract rar files, the ones that are packaged where you would usually extract the first rar file in the folder and it does the rest?
<octan> alright
<Jucato> oh please explain that :)
<nuku> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<KrAmMeR> yeh
<KrAmMeR> i got this
<KrAmMeR> http://download.gna.org/unrar/
<octan> Jucato, make like this.. ifconfig eth0:1 IP up
<zorglu_> the window connection the linux and the linux connect the adsl box, all happening with MAC address on a single ethernet linkx
<KrAmMeR> installed it
<KrAmMeR> but its not working or im just typing in the wrong command
<zorglu_> the window must hook the linux as gateway
<octan> then you do.. like iptables -t nat POSTROUTING -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<zorglu_> the linux must do ip forward + nat from the adsl to the window
<octan> erm eth0:0
<zorglu_> i already did it
<Jucato> zorglu_: I only have one NIC card. is that possible?
<nuku> KrAmMeR: use the one in the repositories not a manual installation..
<KrAmMeR> where do i get that
<fdoving> Jucato: if you have multiple ports on the modem it can be.
<Jucato> octan: I will try this. so it's the ifconfig comman d first, then the iptables command? need to use sudo on both?
<KrAmMeR> ?
<nuku> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> Jucato: do you have a hub, something which would allow your window to talk to your linux and your linux to talk to your adsl box
<KrAmMeR> ok thanks
<nuku> enable multiverse and install "unrar"
<zorglu_> Jucato: a hub or any kind of cable solution to do so
<nuku> via adept or whatever you use as a package manager
<KrAmMeR> k
<octan> Jucato, well you need to setup a 2 ip on eth card.. and use eth0:1 's ip as the gateway on windows
<Jucato> zorglu_: no... but it seems that the "router" is actually just a multi port modem... would that do?
<zorglu_> Jucato: e.g. linux -> hub, adsl -> hub, window -> hub would have only 1 card per box
<m4x1mum> whats a good torrent client? ktorrent seems too simple
<nuku> m4x1mum: azureus
<Jucato> octan: oh... any guide on how I could do this?
<zorglu_> Jucato: no idea what is a 'multiport modem' :) if it is a hub, aka if the window can talk to the linux thru it, it is ok
<m4x1mum> whoaa azureus is abit heavy weight kind
<octan> nop.. use you head and draw a sheme.. it make it easyer
<KrAmMeR> nuku: i cant find it
<zorglu_> Jucato: but i find surprising that a adsl box able to receive multiple ehternet cable is not able to share the adsl between them
<Jucato> zorglu_: same here.
<nuku> KrAmMeR: have you enabled multiverse? and did and update?
<zorglu_> Jucato: to provide multiple plug is more expensive and would be useless without ability to share the connection
<nuku> (read the link above)
<Jucato> ok probably a simpler question: how can I check if Linux and Windows can see each other through the box?
<KrAmMeR> i typed that in adept and it doens't show up
<octan> zorglu_, his ips is porbealy block him
<octan> i mean the other pc
<Jucato> KrAmMeR: you need to enable multiverse
<octan> my modem works only on 1 mac
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nuku> Jucato: assign internal ip address on both and ping :)
<Jucato> KrAmMeR:  ^^^
<zorglu_> Jucato: depends, you can simply ping each other, or try to generate trafic on window and use tcpdump on the linux
<KrAmMeR> <---newbie
<KrAmMeR> ok i'll try agian
<junti> i need help :0(
<zorglu_> Jucato: are you 100% sure the adsl box is unable to do it ?
<nomadsoul> gosh it's the 3rd time that the graphical installer crash.. is there any command-line installer or ncurses installer?
<Jucato> zorglu_: well, I can't connect to the internet at the same time... if Linux is connected, Windows can't or vice-versa
<rance> hey guys, I just installed kubuntu and got my system running, looks very nice, great job all
<junti> i opened a mp3stream file in amarok, but I cant hear anything. I#m an absolutely rookie. Installed the system yesterday
<nuku> Jucato: thats not the point.. check if dhclient obtains an ip address from the box
<nuku> Jucato: not via pppoe
<m4x1mum> aaaargh this crappy konquerer just keep crashing on me!!
<nuku> Jucato: and then you might be able to use a browser to set it up
<Jucato> nuku: er... how? (sorry, new at this...)
<KrAmMeR> nuku: ok there enabled
<zorglu_> Jucato: yep this mean your current configuration doesnt work, but the box may still be able to do it. i insist because im surprised about those multiple plug and because all the alternatives are not real nice (e.g. double traffic on the link and force to keep the linux ON to use window)
<m4x1mum> junti: hei i got same problem too
<nuku> Jucato: dhclient ethX .. and see if it gets an ip
<junti> @m4x1mum: Did you solve the problem?
<nuku> Jucato: if you get an ip than you can probably connect to x.x.x.1 with a browser...
<m4x1mum> nope i have no idea whats wrong, i just installed kubuntu a few days ago
<m4x1mum> still setting up the system :(
<Jucato> nuku: I need sudo for that?
<nuku> Jucato: sure..
<m4x1mum> my torrent doesn't work, mp3 doesn;t work video doesn't work
<zorglu_> m4x1mum: bad day hey :)
<m4x1mum> my nividia driver installation is unsuccessful too
<nuku> m4x1mum: what RIAA would think about it :p *scnr*
<junti> m4x1mum: Thanks for the moral support ;o). I will read all the topics...there is still time until the soccer match starts..Greetiing friom germany
<m4x1mum> lol
<KrAmMeR> nuku: there enabled now, do i have to do anything else?
<nuku> KrAmMeR: click on fetch updates and then you should find unrar
<Jucato> nuku: I connect through PPPoE, not DHCP... will dhclient still work?
<KrAmMeR> ok thanks
<Arlington> is there a system requirement page to view for kubutntu?
<KrAmMeR> maybe this is why my sound for video clips or mp3's doesn't work either
<KrAmMeR> ...
<m4x1mum> and its freakin midnight damn, so many things to do, so little time
<nuku> Jucato: well it will break your connection probably :) most important is if you get an ip via dhcp or not .. best without pppoe
<nuku> Jucato: and if you do so if you can connect to the box with a browser..
<nuku> if not.. you most likely got a modem only box :p
<nuku> KrAmMeR: yes.. you have to install libxine-extracodecs thats also not in the repositories enabled per default :)
<KrAmMeR> : )
<zorglu_> !codecs
<sales> hi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nuku> blame frauenhofer and the whole software patent lobby for this :)
<zorglu_> KrAmMeR: the first link will help for the audio/video problem :)
<KrAmMeR> thats annoying they should change that lol
<larson9999> i don't mind software patents but they are patenting things that should be patented.  ugh!
<nuku> like mp3? ;)
<m4x1mum> those patents dont last forever, they can expire i think
<puttlick> r det ngon som lyckats installera XGL?
<nuku> well like in 20 years :)
<larson9999> nuku: i think the test is supposed to be something that wouldn't be 'obvious' to those in the field.
<m4x1mum> unfortunaly so..lol
<jonatan> puttlick: prova paa engelska, responsen blir nog baettre daa
<zorglu_> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<fdoving> Jucato: maybe this can help you somehow: http://rafb.net/paste/results/7EOCYI34.html
<zorglu_> jonatan: did i guess right ? :)
<KrAmMeR> universe sources is takin foreever
<nuku> larson9999: sure thats a basic criteria in most patent laws anyway .. like "inventive step"
<jonatan> zorglu_: yea
<m4x1mum> ok im gonna sleep, im gonna start the battle with kubuntu tomorrow!!
<m4x1mum> Linux Wars: Episode 2!! Coming Soon tomorrow
<nuku> but this still leads to many restrictions on things that may get "standards"
<jonatan> heck, I'm swedish and even I find it annoying when people use it in the english channels
<Jucato> fdoving: thanks I'll try it
<larson9999> nuku: yeah, but they want to patent everything the first time it's done.  that's what get's me.
<KrAmMeR> what exactly are repositories?
<jonatan> KrAmMeR: basically a small space on another server that holds a lot of packages in a database
<KrAmMeR> k
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nuku> larson9999: sure .. there are really alot of trivial patent but still there are other things that may be not THAT trivial but the patent claims come AFTER the thing is established (like mp3/gif/...)
<nuku> but i guess we are getting offtopic :)
<zorglu_> hehe :) just at the moment i were writing about about offtopi c:)
<jonatan> you know, they could solve the entire patent debate by just making the patent duration reflect the speed of development in the field
<jonatan> "software patent? Sure, you can have one. Our deluxe option expires in 2 months "
<KrAmMeR> having trouble finding libxine-extracodecs
<KrAmMeR> OoOO
<KrAmMeR> wait a min
<KrAmMeR> i have updated
<KrAmMeR> updates
<zorglu_> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<zorglu_> KrAmMeR: get multiverse
<KrAmMeR> yeh i just did but i need to update it more
<zorglu_> :) once is enougth :)
<Jucato> make sure that you  added the correct multiverse repo
<KrAmMeR> beats me i updated it once already and then it showed up again
<KrAmMeR> so maybe it didn't go through
<nuku> */5 * * * aptitude update :p
<nuku> for the crontab fans around :p
<Hawkwind> Might be a crontab fan, but not aptitude that's for sure
<nuku> hehe :)
<nuku> just kidding
<nuku> we all demand the bleeding edge :)
<ubuntu_> Hi! I am just testing the kubuntu edgy live cd. Can someone tell me, why OpenOffice is the default office suit, and not KOffice?
<puttlick> Does anyone know if you could install compiz running KDE?
<BatmanX> hi .. anyone know if there's an issue with Dapper and a fireGL2 video card? .. all I get is a hang on "Uncompressing kernel"
<nuku> puttlick: yes you can .. it will just replace kwin ..
<nuku> you will keep kicker and stuff..
<puttlick> Nuku: okey, I was reading som guide saying I couldn't...
<nuku> go for beryl anway its much easier to configure and such..
<puttlick> Iwanna run XGL but everything just fucks up
<jonatan> hmm
<jonatan> some help required
<KrAmMeR> nuku: im still gettin errors
<KrAmMeR> do i need to restart?
<nuku> .. #ubuntu-xgl is for this kind of questions :)
<jonatan> I want to create a separate user account without administrator privileges
<jonatan> do I just make sure not to add it to the admin group ?
<puttlick> Nuku: thx didn't know it existed ;P
<nuku> KrAmMeR: what errors?
<BatmanX> jonatan: yes
<jonatan> what about the adm group
<jonatan> should I leave that as well
<KrAmMeR> nuku: an error occured while trying to open the archive
<Samuli^> hey gnomefreak, would you mind cancelling my ban on #ubuntu?
<nuku> KrAmMeR: using unrar?! maybe your archive is broken :)
<KrAmMeR> lemme try command line
<KrAmMeR> i thought it would just work normally
<GnarusLeo> Have anyone got ubuntu to work with Prism drivers (Network Adapter) ?? How do I do this?
<KrAmMeR> ...i did install another unrar program manually
<KrAmMeR> maybe thats messing withit
<nuku> possibly..
<KrAmMeR> how do i uninstall that one
<nuku> but its just a single executeable so chances are very small
<KrAmMeR> k
<KrAmMeR> lemme try command line
<KrAmMeR> nope
<KrAmMeR> still doesn't work
<nuku> unrar x ...rar ?
<KrAmMeR> yeh
<nuku> so..its likely your archive thats broken :/
<KrAmMeR> unrar -x filename
<puttlick> dpkg: efterfrgad operation krver superanvndarbehrighet wtf?
<nuku> oh not -x just x
<KrAmMeR> oh
<GnarusLeo> puttlick, sudo unrar x file
<KrAmMeR> im already root
<GnarusLeo> puttlick, sorry :) sudo dpkg -i file
<KrAmMeR> sudo -s
<GnarusLeo> oh .. beats me
<nuku> you dont need to be root.. more you should not be root when doing no administrative stuff :)
<KrAmMeR> it says unrar: invalide archive
<BatmanX> then its an invalid archive
<KrAmMeR> it says unrar: invalide archive "x" bad address
<KrAmMeR> damit
<KrAmMeR> ok
<KrAmMeR> that sucs
<KrAmMeR> im gonna download something small
<KrAmMeR> and see if it work
<nuku> ?
<KrAmMeR> to unrar
<puttlick> ganarusleo: Thx ;)
<KrAmMeR> alright so if this doens't work then i think it might be the other rar program that i installed
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: unrar e file.rar
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: That is the proper syntax to unrarring a .rar file with unrar
<KrAmMeR> ok i'll try that
<nomadsoul> does kubuntu have an ncurses installer? the graphical one crashes..
<Hawkwind> nomadsoul: The alternate CD has ncurses, yes
<GnarusLeo> Have anyone got ubuntu to work with Prism drivers (Network Adapter) ?? How do I do this?
<nomadsoul> Hawkwind: i'm talking about the normal kubuntu cd
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: nope got the same error
<nomadsoul> 6.06 with LTS
<Hawkwind> nomadsoul: What do you call 'normal' ??  There is the alternate CD, and then the 'desktop' CD which is the Live CD
<nomadsoul> Hawkwind: the one that canonical ship you at home
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Can you do an ls in that directory with the files and then run the command, and paste all of that into http://pastebin.ulteo.us so I can see it please
<Hawkwind> nomadsoul: That would be the 'desktop' Live CD, which is graphical.  Use the alternate CD which is a full blown installer
<KrAmMeR> sure just a sec
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Make sure you paste the command(s) you do as well please
<Samuli^> what was the command to get root access for infinite amount on that window?
<Samuli^> something like su -sh?
<nomadsoul> sudo su
<Hawkwind> Samuli^: sudo -i or sudo su or you can even create a traditional root account real easily if you wanted
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: are you done with the language that you used?
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: ok its pasted in
<KrAmMeR> and posted
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: You need to paste us the resulting URL
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, yeah, sorry about that. I was very tired :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good afternoon!
<KrAmMeR> lol
<KrAmMeR> sorry
<KrAmMeR> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/138
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: give me a minute or 2
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Hmmm, maybe you got a bad download and those aren't actually rar files.  Though seems unlikely
<KrAmMeR> yeh they could be bad
<KrAmMeR> im downloading something else right now
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Have you run 'file lmg-tyfsmoking-dvdr.part045.rar'  to see if it tells you what kind of file it is ?
<KrAmMeR> that will have to extract the same way
<gnomefreak> done
<KrAmMeR> well its a rar file
<KrAmMeR> ...
<KrAmMeR> .rar
<KrAmMeR> right?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Does it tell you that when you run that command ?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Anyone could change the filename to a .rar and call it a rar file when originally could be something totally different
<KrAmMeR> yes
<KrAmMeR> it says its a RAR file
<KrAmMeR> rar archive data
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Hm strange.  You do have unrar installed I assume.  If you didn't it would tell you unrar isn't a command
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: dpkg -l unrar
<KrAmMeR> yeh i do
<KrAmMeR> i installed it manually
<KrAmMeR> when i was trying to get it to work before
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, why ?
<Hawkwind> You should just apt-get it
<KrAmMeR> cuz i didn't know about he repositories
<KrAmMeR> : /
<Hawkwind> You should always use what's in the repos first and foremost
<KrAmMeR> nothing was comin up when i typed unrar
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Uninstall that one, add the right repos, and then sudo apt-get install unrar
<KrAmMeR> so i had to get them
<Hawkwind> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<KrAmMeR> i have the right reposiories now
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: It's in multiverse
<KrAmMeR> but they must be conflicting
<KrAmMeR> yeh i have that now
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Uninstall the unrar you have now first
<KrAmMeR> so run this command
<KrAmMeR> dpkg -l unrar
<KrAmMeR> ?
<KrAmMeR> which one...
<Hawkwind> I assume you compiled unrar ?
<KrAmMeR> yea
<Hawkwind> As in did a make sudo make install
<Hawkwind> Then from within that directory you did all that, do a sudo make uninstall
<KrAmMeR> na i download it from somewhere
<KrAmMeR> then did ./configure
<KrAmMeR> and the rest
<Hawkwind> RIght
<Hawkwind> Go to the directory that you did all that in, and type: sudo make uninstall
<KrAmMeR> eek
<KrAmMeR> i think i just ran it from the desktop
<KrAmMeR> lol
<KrAmMeR> but ok
<Hawkwind> It'll error if you don't do it from within the directory of the source
<abattoir> gnomefreak: hi, do you know if i can chroot from a 32-bit system into a 64-bit one?
<KrAmMeR> k
<KrAmMeR> not sure if it worked
<KrAmMeR> nothing to be done for "uninstalled-am"
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: sudo apt-get install unrar
<KrAmMeR> k
<puttlick> bash: cd: kwintv-0.8.5: tkomst nekas? Kubuntu is just bringing shit for me right now...
<KrAmMeR> says its not there
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: its workin now
<KrAmMeR> im gonna copy that command down
<KrAmMeR> : )
<WAL> I need some help getting firefox and "make"
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: So unrar installed now ?
<Hawkwind> WAL: sudo apt-get install firefox
<WAL> I get an error
<Hawkwind> WAL: What's the error ?
<WAL> I'm new to Kubuntu, I think I have issue with my repositories
<Hawkwind> WAL: Have you added all the repositories already ?
<WAL> Hawkwind: I've added some, not sure if I've done the right ones
<Hawkwind> !repos > WAL
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: yeh but then it failed to fetch when installed again
<Hawkwind> WAL: Follow what the bot just told ya
<KrAmMeR> "installing"
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Paste the complete error to http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<puttlick> why does it say tkomsn nekas when i'm using cd?
<WAL> Hawkwind: should those be the only two?
<USER020871> moldova
<Hawkwind> WAL: You really want/need universe and multiverse.  Make sure you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list appropriately
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/139
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and make all instances of us.archive.ubuntu.com just simply:  archive.ubuntu.com  and then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar again
<sarimano> hi
<KrAmMeR> k
<octan> Jucato i forgot to tell you.. you should also put ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.1 in that script.-. before iptables
<WAL> Hawkwind: different error now
<WAL> should I paste in PM?
<Hawkwind> WAL: Paste the command(s) you performed and the errors to http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Jucato> octan: lol I thought so :)
<octan> sorry about that
<WAL> Hawkwind: it's there
<Hawkwind> WAL: You need to paste us the resulting URL please
<WAL> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/140
<Hawkwind> WAL: Then you don't have your repos setup accordingly
<Hawkwind> WAL: Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list file into http://pastebin.ulteo.us as well please
<WAL> yep
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: its not letting me save the file
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: You need to edit it as root.   Try: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: You can of course replace kwrite with kate or whatever GUI editor you want
<KrAmMeR> k
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: If you prefer vi, then just do: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<WAL> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/141
<Hawkwind> WAL: There is your problem.  You only have universe and multiverse.  You need main and other repos as well
<josh_> ok guys... i just did a fresh install of linux on my new drive... i dont remember half the programs i had though... what are some interesting programs out there? what is a good webcam/chat program (normally use yahoo but not compatible with linux)
<josh_> vi is the sheeznit
<josh_> :P
<johey> Is there any v2.0 package for ktorrent available for Kubuntu?
<WAL> Hawkwind: are those the commecial ones?
<BonBonTheJon> josh_: kopete is good
<Hawkwind> WAL: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/142
<josh_> does it have cam abilities?
<mioemi> hello people
<Hawkwind> WAL: Those are mine.  Add those to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<johey> josh_: At least with MSN. Don't know about Yahoo.
<mioemi> I want to use tv tunner on my system
<josh_> hmm...
<mioemi> I want to use tv tunner on my system
<Hawkwind> WAL: You'll want to do: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    Replace kate with your favorite GUI editor of choice
<andred-> josh_: it does yahoo webcam, too
<josh_> what do i need to burn/watch dvd's?
<josh_> kopete does?
<WAL> Hawkwind: I just did it with Adept Manager, that works the same right?
<andred-> josh_: kopete 0.12 series does
<josh_> woot woot. im getting that sucker then
<mioemi> I want to use tv tunner on my system
<mioemi> can any good guy help
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/143
<johey> john__: It is by far the most featured IM client available for KDE. Maybe the most featured multi protocol IM client available for any system?
<Hawkwind> WAL: Sure.  Just make you enable main, updates, multiverse, universe at the very minimal
<KrAmMeR> gettin that error
<josh_> mioemi: whats ur problem?
<josh_> ahh
<mioemi> thanks josh
<josh_> nevermind
<josh_> cant help you
<mioemi> ok
<josh_> i dont have one of those yet
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Try with kate.  You also do *not* need to be in the /etc/apt directory
<josh_> im working on i though :P
<mioemi> I want to use tv tunner card on my system
<silox> how do i twinview my desktop on my TV? (i use Nvidia 9625 BETA drivers)
<johey> josh_: I meant you, not john__ ...
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: still same thing
<josh_> lemme see what i can google up
<mioemi> are U there josh?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Are you familiar with vi at all ?
<WAL> Hawkwind: if security a good idea?
<KrAmMeR> not really but i'll try it
<Hawkwind> WAL: Certainly
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: I can help you with it if you need
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Hit 'i' for insert mode, edit what you want/need.  Then when you're done hit the ESC key, then type    :wq
<josh_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96631
<KrAmMeR> k
<johey> Would it be stupid to install ktorrent_2.0.2-1_i386_sarge.deb in Kubuntu (from Ktorrent's official web page)?
<mioemi> I want to use tv tunner card on my system
<josh_> mioemi: what type of card is it?
<silox> how do i put a command in "autostart" so it will start upp automatically when i start x?
<Hawkwind> josh_: 2.0.2 is available for Dapper
<mioemi> can any body help?
<Hawkwind> johey: That was for you, sorry
<johey> Hawkwind: It is?
<Hawkwind> johey: Absolutely
<WAL> Hawkwind: that looks like it's gonna do it, thanks for the help, all this apt stuff is new for a former slackware user like me :D
<johey> Hawkwind: Where can I get that?
<Hawkwind> johey: Probably in backports
<Hawkwind> WAL: No problem.  If you have anymore questions don't hesitate to ask
<WAL> Hawkwind: thanks, have a good day
<Hawkwind> johey: 2.0.2 is definitely in backports
<jamie> so.....
<bnilsen> Can anyone here advise about bash programming?
<Hawkwind> bnilsen: I can't, but you might ask the experts in #Bash
<Hawkwind> bnilsen: Those guys know their stuff, very well in fact
<bnilsen> Thanks Hawkwind I'll try there.
<tribble> hi.. maybe someone knows the solution: i would like to reset the filebrowser behavior in kubuntu edgy from single klick to open a file to doubleclick but i cant find the option for this anywhere.. i know that if you install kde on a debian you get a configuration assistant who asks about this behaviour but i dont know how to start him manually.. any idea how to do this ?
<bnilsen> #join bash
<bnilsen> ahhh shucks!!!
<Jucato> tribble: System Settings > Mouse
<johey> Hawkwind: I see. Thanks! But that required me to add the backports repository to my sources list. Can I ensure all packages primarily will be downloaded from the main repository, and backports only on specific packages?
<shriphani> how to let kde run super fast on 256 megs ram ?
<Hawkwind> johey: Which ever is newest is what will get installed
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Buy more RAM
<tribble> ahhh i never looked there.. i was looking in konqueror settings or window behaviour.. thanks :)) i really have to look closer next time
<shriphani> uh oh
<Hawkwind> shriphani: It won't run 'super fast' on that little bit of RAM
<shriphani> i have just 256 megs
<shriphani> and i am running kubuntu
<Hawkwind> tribble: It's also found in kcontrol -> peripherals -> mouse
<shriphani> kinda freakin me out
<johey> Hawkwind: :(
<Hawkwind> shriphani: You really need more RAM than 256
<shriphani> Hawkwind: so ubuntu suits the best for 256 megs ram ?
<zorglu_> or build super fast disk :)
<tribble> hawkwind: thx fount it.. jucato mentioned the same.. i was looking in a completely wrong place for that option ;)
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: why was the us.ubuntu interfering?
<shriphani> or should i get xfce ?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: It's just a bogged down mirror
<KrAmMeR> ok
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Might give it a try.  You can sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop if you want to try Xfce
<Momal> Does anyone know what the best screen capture program is to run under kde? (capturing the screen as video into an avi or mpeg doesn't matter I can change it later).. that wont lag to much when capturing at 1280x1024 (I have amdx2 4200, 2gbram, gf7800)... Or able to rec at that res then when it saves to smaller size
<Hawkwind> Momal: Have you tried wink at all ?
<KrAmMeR> its still updating
<LjL> shriphani, you should get more ram IMHO. it's unfortunate that modern desktop need such an impressing amount of memory to run smoothly, but still, another 256meg chip is probably around 25 or less
<Hawkwind> Momal: It's not a KDE app at all, and it doesn't come with any distro unfortunately
<shriphani> Hawkwind: but how do i kick out kde then ?
<Hawkwind> RAM is so horribly cheap.  I can buy the same 2x512(1GB w/ copper heat sinks) for $50 where as 15 months ago I paid $150
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Click the logout button from the menu
<shriphani> no like uninstall kde completely
<Hawkwind> shriphani: No need to uninstall it
<Momal> hawkwind: its not even linux for that matter is it lol?
<Hawkwind> shriphani: You can have them both installed without issues
<Hawkwind> Momal: Yes it is
<Hawkwind> Momal: I use it all the time in fact
<shriphani> Hawkwind: i had tried ubuntu + xfce
<Momal> oo.. ok i'll check it out thanls
<Momal> thanks*
<LjL> Hawkwind: good for you, though here a gig of RAM is more like 100
<shriphani> it ended up getting updates for gnome apps
<shriphani> like open office and such
<Hawkwind> shriphani: It always will as long as Gnome is installed.  That's the security in mind.  You don't just update what you use, but what's installed
<Hawkwind> !wink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> so i cant uninstall it?
<LjL> shriphani: you can probably remove libgnome. most of the stuff that relies on gnome will go away.
<LjL> shriphani: or kdelibs4 in the case of kde
<shriphani> oh
<Hawkwind> shriphani: You could, but why would you want to ?
<LjL> Hawkwind: well, if he doesn't use it...
<Hawkwind> shriphani: You should always have 2 - 3 window managers installed.  That way if one is broken and you can't get into it, you have others to get into and fix the broken stuff
<shriphani> Hawkwind: wanna have just one desktop manager memory issues
<Hawkwind> LjL: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Bad idea IMO
<shriphani> oh
<Hawkwind> I don't use Gnome, KDE, Xfce, nor windowmaker, but I have them all installed
<LjL> Hawkwind: well, if a window manager is broken, you can always boot plain unmanaged X. or fix the problem from the console for that matter.
<Hawkwind> LjL: Most new users don't know CLI and are afraid of it
<shriphani> so you say i put xfce and let kde stay ?
<LjL> and gnome and kde aren't quite just "window managers" anyway.
<Hawkwind> Point is...it hurts absolutely nothing to have them install.  Best to have a couple incase things go wrong with one
<Hawkwind> LjL: Sheeesh, it was a 'general' statement
<fdoving> shriphani: don't want to join thos one or a bunch window manager discussion, but if you really want to remove KDE the best way to remove everything kde-ish is to remove the package 'libartsc0'.
<Hawkwind> I wasn't trying to be down right specific.  Was just trying to help the user who is in need of learning
<LjL> Hawkwind: well, it hurts in that it takes up disk space, and download time for the updates. it may or may not matter, but it should be considered
<zorglu_> not worth a war, for sure :)
<Hawkwind> LjL: Diskspace isn't that much at all.  Seriously....it's best to have a couple installed
<shriphani> umm i have dialup cant keep updating kde thins
<Jucato> octan: thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fdoving> Hawkwind: it's best to have one that doesn't break. :)
<LjL> Hawkwind: ok, but if you consider (say) Gaim a part of Gnome, then there's really no reason to have Gaim installed if you aren't using it. make the same example for all other programs that ship with Ubuntu's Gnome and KDE.
<octan> Jucato, :) your welcome
<Hawkwind> If you're about space, buy a new 300GB harddrive for $120 when you buy new RAM :)
<shriphani> hey wait wont xfce put everything gtk-ishn the box ?
<LjL> Hawkwind: you see, as long as you're only talking about the core Gnome/KDE libraries and their window managers, ok, i agree -- one can just keep them installed. but as concerns all the programs that come with them, well, they *do* take up a fair amount of space
<Hawkwind> LjL: If a user is scared of or doesn't know X, and his KDE breaks....how is he going to fix it ?  Chances are a reinstall.  If there is another wm/de installed, he will log into that first and foremost
<fdoving> Hawkwind: can't put that in my nice little ibook you know :)
<fdoving> Hawkwind: livecd
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Heh, buy a new laptop while you're buying ram then :P
<zorglu_> hehe :) all solved now :)
<Lechero> 4 8 15 16 23 42
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Or a live CD.  But having only wm/de installed is IMO a bad idea.  I don't use any wm/de ya'll mention on a regular basis, yet I have them all installed, including KDE/Gnome
<shriphani> hey what bout the gtk stuff xfce will bring ?
<LjL> Hawkwind: ok, i'm not against having a redundant WM installed. i'm just against (well, not even really) having the *whole* of Gnome/KDE with the *whole* of the Gnome/KDE programs that come with Ubuntu installed, and not being used
<Hawkwind> Lechero: Are those going to make me millions tonight :P
<Samuli^> shriphani, what about it?
<LjL> Hawkwind: shriphani talked about OpenOffice for install (though that's really neither a Gnome or a KDE app, but anyway)... why would you want to have it installed if you aren't using it?
<Hawkwind> LjL: That's your opinion, and this was mine.  That's the great thing about Linux, choice
<mioemi> R U there josh?
<Hawkwind> LjL: I don't use it, and it's installed
<shriphani> well i just something lightweight altho kde is smooth back here
<Lechero> Hawkwind:  only each 128 minutes
<Hawkwind> LjL: I'm also not a new user either, so that makes a world of different
<fdoving> shriphani: xfce+gnome isn't as much bloat as gnome+kde as xfce uses much of the same stuff gnome does.
<shriphani> hmm
<mioemi> R U there josh?
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hawkwind> mioemi: He left earlier
<zorglu_> mioemi: /whois josh josh will give you information about idle and presence
<abattoir> !seen josh
<ubotu> josh is on IRC right now!
<abattoir> :P
<Hawkwind> He's just not in this channel :P
<Momal> hawkwind: seems i just get segment fault after trying to run it :(
<abattoir> mioemi: he's not in this channel
<Hawkwind> Momal: You got everything installed that it needs ?
<Hawkwind> Anyways, lunch time here.   Back in a bit
<Momal> well I ran its installer script and it didn't say it needed anything
* Blacken votes Fluxbox for President...or for DM. =)
<GnarusLeo>  Can anyone please help me? I have succesfully installed and probed my wireless adapter drivers with ndiswrapper (ndiwswrapper -l is ok),"modprobe ndiswrapper" is ok ... insmod is ok and "ndiswrapper "-m is ok. ... but when I wirte "iwconfig" no wlan0 shows up .. any ideas?
<mioemi> which channel can I talk to him ?
<Hawkwind> mioemi: /whois josh
<Hawkwind> mioemi: If he's in a channel it will tell you
<Hawkwind> Which he isn't in any
<shriphani> Hawkwind: anythig lightweight and qt oriented ?
<shriphani> i mean win managers or dm's
<zorglu_> hmm bad bt, bad
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Nope.  QT is all KDE
<mani_> ola
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Just use Xfce or fluxbox, or something like E17 or windowmaker
* Jucato wonders why no one has tried to do something like Xfce using Qt....
<Blacken> Fluxbox is extremely nice if you have a liking for the traditional X sort of thing.
<abattoir> Jucato: i remember seeing a stripped down version of kde
<shriphani> i wod like traditional x
<Jucato> KDE Light
<shriphani> would ^
<Jucato> but that's just a fork...
<abattoir> Jucato: Mini-KDE, google says
<Blacken> shriphani: Fluxbox is in the *buntu repositories. It does take a bit of configuration though.
<Jucato> hm... still a fork probably? :)
<Blacken> One package alone managed to sell me on KDE, though--yakuake.
<Jucato> let me check that Mini-KDE... sounds new
<abattoir> Jucato: not sure if its just conceptual, though
<zorglu_> just under 'unmaintained experiment' section :)
<Jucato> Blacken: well there's tilda which also works on GNOME afaik...
<Blacken> Jucato: GNOME isn't worth the time of day.
<shriphani> anything which will work outta the box and still be traditional x
<Blacken> shriphani: No...those environments tend to be for people who are comfortable with configuring things.
* Blacken hasn't heard of any, at least.
<Blacken> Hmm, guess that solved it for him. :p
<niroxx_> how can i get the source of dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Blacken> niroxx_: apt-get source it?
<niroxx_> ohh sometimes its easier than i think
<overlimit> I installed kubuntu in my laptop but every time I set the time property in reboot it's always 2 hours wrong...any ideas why?
<zorglu_> overlimit: the hour in the bios should be UTC one, and the thus the local zone will be ok
<zorglu_> overlimit: aka put 17:53 in the bios hour
<Blacken> zorglu_: Doesn't that make Windows get annoyed, though?
<shriphani_> ok so how do i get traitional x ?
<KrAmMeR> Hawkwind: now says utility unrar is not in my path
<zorglu_> Blacken: i dunno... i dont use it
<shriphani_> tradional ^
<KrAmMeR> seems like the update didn't work either
<Blacken> shriphani_: Straight X is pretty painful. I'd look into Blackbox or Fluxbox.
<zorglu_> overlimit: if it make window annoyed, set your local timezone as UTC
<shriphani_> icewm is good ?
<Blacken> shriphani_: I used to use it, it's okay. Not exactly X-ish, though.
<shriphani_> oh
<shriphani_> i think i'll go with fluxbox
<Blacken> Good choice.
<LjL> shriphani_, "straight X" simply has *no* window management at all. you cannot even move windows around
<Blacken> LjL: Hence my suggestion, eh? ;)
<fdoving> shriphani_: i think you're better off testing some, and then choose. it's hard for others to tell you what you'll like :)
<Jucato> shriphani_: btw, there's a fluxbuntu project going around
<zorglu_> telnet to X server, and be a man :)
<Blacken> Jucato: Excuse me while I say "zomg!".
<KrAmMeR> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/144
<shriphani_> does flxbox come with anything for n00bs like me ?
<Jucato> Blacken: you're excused :)
<LjL> shriphani_: anyway, if you expect to gain significant performance by changing window manager, i think that's a bit pointless. what's making your computer slow is the *programs* you're running, and if you keep running programs that use big libraries (such as the KDE or the Gnome libraries), any improvements from the WM will be marginal at best
<JohnFlux_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blacken> shriphani_: "n00bs" ought to stick to GNOME and KDE, because frankly the others are going to be pretty hard at first.
<LjL> Blacken: yes, but it sounded like he thought that "straight X" was something that was/is originally intended for actual use -- which it, of course, never was
<Blacken> LjL: True.
<maryen> theres no x wm?
<shriphani_> thx for the advice folks
<shriphani_> goodbye
<maryen> bye
<LjL> maryen: no. X leaves window management to something else.
<maryen> oh, x is the sound server right? :)
* Blacken basically wants the Damn Small Linux Fluxbox configurations. That's puuuurty.
<LjL> maryen: err, no.
<LjL> maryen: X is a windowing system. it lets programs draw into "windows", which are boxes that X draws on the screen by talking to the graphics card
<LjL> maryen: however, for X a window is *just* a box, with no close/maximise/minimize/resize/whatever buttons at all. that's what a window manager adds
<maryen> so its a window manager because it manages windows
<BatmanX> no .. it doesnt manage windows
<LjL> maryen: no. X makes the windows. the window manager manages the windows that X creates.
<BatmanX> window managers such as twn and fluxbox manage then
<BatmanX> x simply draws them
<maryen> plus i thought linux didnt use windows, why do linux people hate microsoft then?
<LjL> ... scuse me?
<BatmanX> twm/fluxbox/etc give you titlebars, ability to move, minimize, close, etc
<BatmanX> ok  .. me thinks maryen is just being stupid now
<LjL> maryen: you don't think the concept of a "window" in computing was invented by Microsoft, do you?
<fdoving> maryen: they don't, they just don't care what microsoft does. unless they are server admins and have to cope with clients using it or something in that direction. :)
<mhb> hey everyone
<mhb> I have a really dumb question
<maryen> windows is owned by microsoft
<zorglu_> all that is very helpfull for support :)
<LjL> maryen: the *program* called "Windows" (capital W) is a Microsoft product.
<zorglu_> ok lets launch a language war
<zorglu_> python is best
<Samuli^> lol
<maryen> that twm manages right?
<Samuli^> maryen is just zinging with ou.
<fdoving> let's get back on topic :)
<linuxkid2> but windows are something invented by either apple or xerox. (which one?)
<mhb> or maybe I don't
<LjL> maryen: ok, i'm now also convinced that you're just trolling.
<maryen> lol im no troll
<fdoving> linuxkid2: not related to #kubuntu - please use #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support issues.
<linuxkid2> I was just joining the conversation. :(
<LjL> (linuxkid2: xeros)
<LjL> x
<maryen> mhb left
<maryen> wonder why
<fdoving> linuxkid2: sorry about that, but the whole conversation should take place in #kubuntu-offtopic. This was not to attack you.
<linuxkid2> maryen: twm, evilwm and hackerbox are super-minimal window managers that give you nothing much more than window frames.
<maryen> applets would be nice too
<rance> can someone give me a hand with a problem, I want to configure cups on kubuntu to be a client of a cups server on another box, kubuntu doesnt come with a /etc/cups/client.conf file by default so I copied that file from that other box, and edited the "ServerName" variable to be what I wanted still kubuntu printer setup wants to load printers from localhost? what gives
<maryen> but i guess thats just too fancy for twm
<linuxkid2> maryen, then blackbox or fluxbox.
<Mantits> does a black man used kubuntu?
<maryen> mantis: huh?
<Mantits> does a black man used kubuntu?
<maryen> mantis: your mixing of past and present tense has blown my mind
<Samuli^> lol
* Blacken gets the GNAA-beating stick.
<Mantits> sorry english is not my language
<zorglu_> i heard vi is better that emacs, what do you think ?
<maryen> nano rules all
<linuxkid2> depends. vi is old anyways, vim is better
<Mantits> is GNAA like GNU?
<zorglu_> damn
<linuxkid2> nano's nice
<zorglu_> yep but vi is better than rubby too ?
<linuxkid2> i've never used emacs myself
<fdoving> rance: can't you just add the printer with 'system settings -> printers -> add' ?
<zorglu_> because i heard emacs is better than python
<zorglu_> so vi is better than rubby
<simen> Hi, my systray dissapeared after upgrading to edfy eft, anyone have any ideas on how to get it back?
<maryen> hur?
<Samuli^> is nano better than gnome?
<fdoving> rance: in the wizard you select 'remote cups server'
<linuxkid2> huh? emacs is a text editor, and python is a script language. what's this?
<fdoving> simen: try alt+f2 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<rance> ok, I didnt see that
<LjL> zorglu_: visual basic rules the world
<simen> already done that, seems as the systray aplet isnt installed
<Mantits> i am go to sleep
<Mantits> have a nice sleep
<maryen> noooo
<simen> what package should it be in?
<maryen> i like kate
<LjL> linuxkid2: you can most definitely write a text editor in a script language. though you'd probably need a text editor in the first place
<Jucato> simen: did you try Add Applet to Panel?
<maryen> oooo edgy has updates
<maryen> come to papa
<simen> LjL: echo "code" > myneweditor.py ;)
<linuxkid2> LjL: I was just confused. he looked like he was comparing the two.
<LjL> simen: yeah, cat might be handier though
<maryen> awww only 2 packages
<fdoving> simen: it's in the kicker package, and you really should have it installed.
<Jucato> maryen: reinstall Edgy Knot 1 and then update so you'll have more packages :P
<LjL> linuxkid2: and he was... just spitting nonsense on purpose :)
<rance> fdoving: typically when you have a localhost cups server connected to a printer on a remote cups server there are problems when you have to maintain that printer, I find its easier to just set the cups client to look at the other box
<maryen> hmmm... that sounds like a great idea!
<maryen> or better yet, install hoary and upgrade to dapper!
<fdoving> rance: isn't that what the local cups server will do? - look at the remote server?
<Jucato> maryen: well, hoary > breezy > dapper > edgy
<Jucato> you can't take shortcuts
<fdoving> rance: i -think- that's what it does, not sure though.. don't have a printere here.
<Jucato> or at least not from breezy to edgy
<maryen> ok update to breezy then dapper
<maryen> thats like 2x the package updating fun
<rance> fdoving: I'll try it and see, in the past that hasnt worked the way that I would like
<fdoving> rance: ok, i understand what you want.
<simen> the systray applet was in kicker-applets package for some obscure reason
<simen> got it installed, thanks for the help
<maryen> bye
<maryen> zzzzz
<Jucato> :)
<maryen> i think ill take a nap
<maryen> daytime is not my friend
<Jucato> heh.. I need to sleep now too
<fdoving> bye.
<maryen> bye
<fdoving> have a nice nap :)
<Jucato> bye everyone! fdoving thanks for the tip/guide :)
<fdoving> Jucato: did it work?
<troy> hey, is anyone on edgy? Did gmail stop working in konq for you?
<fdoving> works for me.
<narasim_7> what package do i need to extract a rar archive?
<fdoving> narasim_7: unrar-nonfree or p7zip
<troy> fdoving: it used to work for me (using Firefox 1.5 user agent string), but now it just times out... firefox still works as expected, so it's not a network issue...
<narasim_7> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> troy: i'll check again.. hold on.
<fdoving> troy: yes, it works.
<troy> fdoving: which UA string are you sending?
<troy> fdoving: (and are you using the basic html display, as opposed to the javascript fancified version?)
<fdoving> troy: for gmail.com i send firefox 1.5.0.4
<fdoving> troy: and yes, i use the cool version.
<troy> fdoving: okay, I'll try nuking konq's settings and see if that helps
<troy> no change...
<markeib> is there no package to install opera?
<MotorCityMadMan> markeib: there is
<markeib> oh
<markeib> i'm stupid then ^^
<ed_> can anyone help me learn hoe to connect with a modem?
<ironfroggy> how can i get xvideo extension configured?
<markeib> what's the name of it, then MotorCityMadMan?
<troy> it's in multiverse, methinks
<BonBonTheJon> markeib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<MotorCityMadMan>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: install the proper video driver
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: 'xvinfo' to get the info about it
<MotorCityMadMan> markeib: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: not sure what i do with that info. ive got the right driver and all.
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: "xvinfo | grep ports" gives you what results
<BonBonTheJon> ed_: try looking at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_identify_Modem_chipset
<MotorCityMadMan> markeib: or deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: im sorry but i dont know what that is for. it says 'number of ports: 1
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: and port base: 73. am i to use that somehow?
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: this mean you already got xv extention
<ironfroggy> then why do videos play blue?
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: that i dunno
<ironfroggy> :-/
<troy> well, clearing konq's cache fixed it, so that's weird...;
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: at least, now you knows it is due to the lack of xv
<zorglu_> try other player and other video
<dennister> howdy pps
<dennister> is everyone asleep?
<BonBonTheJon> nope
<dennister> hi bonbon :-)
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<dennister> how r ya this fine chilly day?
<BonBonTheJon> a little cold
<dennister> yeah...my heat's not on yet, so i opened the oven door
<dennister> where are u?
<tony_> hello.. can i use wireless  USB Network adapter with linux without any problmes
<BonBonTheJon> cincinnati
<dennister> <-----Toronto...hi tony
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: what chipset?
<tony_> USB is trendnet
<tony_> i want to buy one .. so i thout i ask befoe
<tony_> MONTREAL <<<<<<<
<dennister> howdy neightbour!
<tony_> good.. how you doing
<dennister> cold
<tony_> sunny and cold over here too
<tony_> :)
<Samuli^> how cold is cold?
<dennister> tony: there's a list of compatible hardware for ur distro
<tony_> not as cold but you got to have a jacket on
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: looks like you probably can use it
<Samuli^> around 0 C here.
<BonBonTheJon> Samuli^: where are you at?
<tony_> i also get this error message when i boot , something about my boot loader is different from backup
<Samuli^> that's when water freezes if you don't know your celciuses :)
<Samuli^> Finland bonbon. ;)
<BonBonTheJon> Samuli^: oh, no wonder its cold
<dennister> look: i'm having a problem opening a folder...i can see it, but root konsole keeps telling me it doesn't exist when i try to open it or the files inside
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: are you using konqueror to open it?
<dennister> it's named funny, too, a number, space, "Retail"...more numbers with periods
<tony_> there is a different between your bootsectore and its backup .. how should i fix this ??
<Samuli^> dennister, could it be that the folder doesn't have +x permission?
<dennister> in root konsole it's colored blue
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: put a \ in front of the space
<Samuli^> dennister, i think folder
<Samuli^> 's need that.
<dennister> k, tried renaming it but konsole told me "illegal octal digit 9"
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: if you are in consolue, you can hit tab to autocomplete the name
<dennister> the permissions in konq are drwxr-xr-x
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: permissions are ok
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: what's the ownership of the folder
<dennister> then why can't I open it in root terminal?
<dennister> root, and i am in root terminal
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: type the beginnign of the name and hit tab to autocomplete
<zorglu_> dennister: what is the name of this folder
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: or put \ in front of the space in the name
<dennister> i'm in!
<BonBonTheJon> good
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody succesfully installed firefox rc2 with working mplayer plugin?
<dennister> finally! was able to copy those files into where i needed them
<dennister> now let's hope all that hell was gone thru with the writer driver ;-)
<dennister> u don't know what i went through b4 i cam in here, lol
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: its amazing what you can find out if you ask around
<dennister> <-------still working on her ivtv drivers
<dennister> yeah...but once when i came in here someone was helping me...and then told me he couldn't hold my hand...i should read
<dennister> <---------does read b4 asking
<dennister> the problem with the umpteen howtos about ivtv drivers is that they're almost all out of date, or u can't find the files in the ftp or http sites they direct you to
<nightstar> ciao a tutti !
<tony_> Guys, i get this message duing boot
<tony_> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<tony_> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<tony_> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<menace> i've heard about a lot of people having trouble with the flashplugin-nonfree package. and i think thats what's wrong with some of my applications. could someone please tell me how to fix this?
<tony_> im trying to use dosfsck , using interactive, should i copy backup to original ??? would this fix the problme
<nightstar> hi guys
<BonBonTheJon> hi nightstar
<nightstar> i have problem with Kmail
<BonBonTheJon> nightstar: what is it
<dennister> does anyone else have any exp with ivtv drivers?
<tony_> i guess no one knows
<tony_> :(
<zorglu_> tony_: you get that *during* linux boot ?
<tony_> yes
<nightstar> i can't download the mail
<tony_> i have both window and linux
<BonBonTheJon> nightstar: can you get on the internet
<tony_> grub installed and after selecting boot linux , i get that
<nightstar> the program say : command pass failure
<BonBonTheJon> nightstar: if you aren't on the computer
<nightstar> i can connect in the internet
<zorglu_> tony_: seems weird that you got that when you boot linux
<tony_> i have no problme booting window..
<zorglu_> tony_: ohhhh you just installed window or something ?
<tony_> i checked ubuntu forum and solution was to run dosfcsk .. but im not pretty sure
<tony_> no
<BonBonTheJon> nightstar: what does the status bar at the bottom say as its trying to check mail
<tony_> i installed window first
<zorglu_> tony_: did it ever worked ?
<tony_> then linux on different partition been working well untill recently
<nightstar> what can i do ?
<dennister> k...i'm off for now...cya later
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: bye
<tony_> worked very well no problme.. i guess that happned when installed mysql aministration program in lunx and that crashed on me
<zorglu_> tony_: wild guess, some misconfiguration in grub
<zorglu_> tony_: nothing that mysql admin should change tho
<tony_> but it crashed linux
<tony_> :|
<BonBonTheJon> nightstar: what does the status bar say when the error happens
<tony_> should i copy the backup to original ??
<tony_> using dosfsck
<tony_> ?
<zorglu_> likely ... not sure tho
<zorglu_> that what i would do
<zorglu_> tony_: give the url of the forum where you saw that
<tony_> hold on
<tony_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32531
<zorglu_> looking
<tony_> based on forum , seems many got same problme as i do :) .
<zorglu_> tony_: you are on live cd, now
<zorglu_> ?
<tony_> no, in full installation
<zorglu_> hmm im lost
<tony_> i can boot to linux , but during boot, i get that message ..
<zorglu_> how did you boot
<zorglu_> ah ok
<tony_> thrugh grub
<tony_> boots ok, but just boot gets out of boot splash , and shows that message , and then starts with normal boot
<zorglu_> tony_: ok can you paste your /etc/fstab in pastebin
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> tony_: that message is usually harmless
<zorglu_> or another
<LjL> tony_: i got it too, and you can run dosfsck to fix it
<tony_> im not very good with linux , so no clue as how to get that info from fstab.
<LjL> tony_: if your system doesn't boot, however, that's another story, but i'm not sure it'd be related to that message
<tony_> my system boots ok..
<tony_> just the message , and it says it can not fix that automatically
<tony_> i can only fix that using dosfcsk using interactive
<tony_> but im not sure if i should copy the backup to original or original to back up
<markeib> hello, when my webcam is connected as i boot my pc i have no sound because the mic of the webcam is recognised as a "soundcard" i think. is there a way to have the webcam connected while booting and still have sound?
<LjL> tony_: yes, do that. run "sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/whatever"
<c4__> hi guys
<LjL> tony_: when asked, select option number 1 (i.e. overwrite the backup with the original)
<zorglu_> tony_: have you tried to put a 1 in the last field (pass)
<tony_> no..
<zorglu_> a 0 i meant
<LjL> zorglu_: that sh
<LjL> ah nevermind
<tony_> i tought to first ask you  guys before i do anything
<LjL> tony_: putting a 0 there will simply bypass the filesystem check. you might want to do that -- the system will probably boot a little faster
<zorglu_> tony_: wise decision
<LjL> tony_: though the dosfsck thing will fix the problem
<zorglu_> tony_: LjL: yep it is more a workaround that a fix
<LjL> zorglu_: i've done both things, myself.
<zorglu_>  sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/hdc1
<zorglu_> 
<zorglu_>  Choose to make the original the backup (option 1 I think), and then choose "Y".
<LjL> yep
<zorglu_> LjL: oh ok
<zorglu_> tony_: then follow ljl advices, as im just guessing here :)
<tony_> ok , i used sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/hda1 and now i have to choose the option ,, 1, 2 or 3 (no action) which one to use?
<LjL> 1
<zorglu_> 1) Copy original to backup
<tony_> ok , hold on .. will do that now
<tony_> now asking perform changes ? y / n
<tony_> shold i go with Y ?
<LjL> yes
<tony_> OK.. i will boot later to window and then linux ,,and will let you guys know :)
<zorglu_> test it now while it is hot :)
<c4__> anyone know how to fix a corrupted/messed up flashplugin-nonfree?
<uncannybuzzard> hey, does anyone know how to run gnome 2.16 once garnome is finished building it?
<c4__> i guess noone knows?
<BonBonTheJon> c4__: only idea is uninstall then reinstall
<c4__> i tried that
<c4__> but it still doesnt work
<zorglu_> c4__: tried a 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<c4__> no i havnt...good idea
<zorglu_> and have you installed it thru adept ?
<c4__> synaptic
<zorglu_> ok, dunno about synaptic but i know adept got issue with stuff which require license approval
<dinosaur> hi
<c4__> zorglu_: all that did was bring up a new prompt
<c4__> the dpkg configure thing
<zorglu_> i dunno if it is the case here, but in doubt you may try to install it by hand <- c4__
<zorglu_> c4__: is the stuff still broken ?
<mirjam> hi all
<c4__> yes, frostwire wont run,, and i cant watch movies on youtube
<mirjam> I'm new to Ubuntu and I wondered howto add mp3 support?
<dinosaur> is installing ia32 package enough for running 32-bit apps?
<c4__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> i have yet install flash on mine...
<c4__> there you are mirjam
<c4__> ok.
<BonBonTheJon> !ia32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tony_> ok, im back
<tony_> :)
<tony_> problme seems to been fixed now :)
<tony_> but one more question
<tony_> why do i get out of boot splash , either when i boot or during shootdown?
<c4__> zorglu_: i had this problem on my old computer and i came here and someone walked me through fixing it. it used a lot of konsole commands...got any ideas on what they told me to do?
<zorglu_> c4__: nope :(
<LjL> tony_: i'm not sure what you mean there
<c4__> k
<tony_> when booting kubuntu, you get that splash screen showing devices loading and OK to the side.. but at one point i lose that and end up in consol look boot sequence
<c4__> wtf. now the scroll bar on firefox looks corrupted
<fleissigfiona> my hp printer keeps spurting out blank pages when i want to print
<c4__> fleissigfiona: out of ink?
<TowerKeeper> yo yo
<fleissigfiona> no
<c4__> have you set up the printer?
<fleissigfiona> just continual pages going straight through
<fleissigfiona> yes
<c4__> idk
<TowerKeeper> i need to know which driver kubuntu is using to operate my wlan
<LeeJunFan> fleissigfiona: what are you printing from? what app?
<uncannybuzzard> anyone know how to boot to a new gnome installation after running garnome?
<fleissigfiona> ive tried on kpdf and kview
<fleissigfiona> using the kde print thing
<LeeJunFan> fleissigfiona: try 'cat /usr/share/cups/data/testprint.ps | lp' from a konsole and see if the testpage prints.
<markeib> why won't icon themes apply everywhere immediately?
<fleissigfiona> lp: Error - no default destination available.
<LeeJunFan> fleissigfiona: if that doesn't print then there's a driver problem. It could be that the driver that came with kubuntu is assumed working, but really doesn't, and you'll want to see if you can find a new ppd from linuxprinting.org.
<fleissigfiona> ok
<tony_> i think i switch to window.. linux seems too complicated for now :( ..
<dinosaur> so what about x86 support?
<zorglu_> q. why my eclipse leaks memory like crazy ?
<LeeJunFan> fleissigfiona: okay, that means that you haven't set a printer to default, which you can do from the printer control panel by right clicking and set user default.
<tony_> i tried eclips . and was very slow on my ssytem and i just removed it
<zorglu_> tony_: which cpu/ram you got
<LeeJunFan> fleissigfiona: or you could use lp -d [name of printer] , you can get a list of printers installed on your system with lpstat -t, it will also show you what jobs might be waiting.
<fleissigfiona> oh yeah i forgot, i just uninstalled it and im just putting it back one
<mirjam> ok, thank you for pointing to the mp3 support! :)
<tony_> AMD Athelon.. 64 , with 1 gig ddr 2
<zorglu_> tony_: you have to run with with java sun tho :)  the gnu one is way too slow to run it
<zorglu_> tony_: ok so the issue was the java used
<mirjam> I want to convert movies from divx to a different format, can anyone suggest me software?
<zorglu_> mirjam: meconder/ffmpeg are able to do that
<zorglu_> mencoder even
<tony_> yehh, but im looking for good editor somethinglike  dreamweaver for linux.. thatas why i still use window
<mirjam> zorglu_: are those easy programs?
<LeeJunFan> ffmpeg is
<mirjam> is that a nice gui?
<c4__> does anyone know of a program that can burn .iso files to a CD?
<zorglu_> tony_: ok, ubuntu want you to be happy :)
<mirjam> I want point-and-click :)
<zorglu_> c4__: k3b
<c4__> thanks zorglu
<zorglu_> !info k3b
<LeeJunFan> mirjam: no, but there probably is one if you search in adept for ffmpeg
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<mirjam> LeeJunFan: adept?
<tony_> so far, installed ubuntu like 5 times for past three weeks that i got it . hehhe
<c4__> awsome. this is just like nero
<tony_> one too many consol works . :( ..
<LeeJunFan> mirjam: man ffmpeg  --- it's simple, why have a GUI for something you don't need one for?
<mirjam> LeeJunFan: I hated DOS interfaces, I'm not going to start now
<tony_> how you guys deal with copy protected Movies ??? is there a ripper for linux ????
<tony_> just a question
<LeeJunFan> !css
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<c4__> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<c4__> grrr i need a tutorial for ktorrent...i've never used torrents before
<LjL> tony_, for the splash problem, it might sometimes happen that a command takes too long to execute, and the splash screen times out... it's not really a problem, it's just aesthetics
<LjL> tony_: do try putting that "0" in the fstab -- dosfsck taking too long *could* possibly be the culprit
<LeeJunFan> mirjam: it's just a couple options. You're missing out by not knowing the command line, that's where the true power of any OS lies.
<tony_> c4__ is pretty easy . just start the program , do a search for what you want and download
<zorglu_> c4__: what are your question, i implemented bt, so i got good knowledge of it :)
<josh_> whats up guys
<josh_> anyone in here use proftp?
<LeeJunFan> mirjam: GUI's generally lack powerful options that command line allows otherwize there'd be 2000 buttons/switched on every app.
<tony_> where can i find FSTAB ??? and how can i open it ?
<josh_> etc/fstab
<josh_> gedit / vim /nano
<c4__> i just dont get the seeding and stuff.....zorglu: bt = backtrack?
<tony_> ok . will do that now
<mirjam> LeeJunFan: really, I don't have the patience for command line
<zorglu_> c4__: nope, bt = bittorrent, sorry :)
<LjL> tony_: "sudo nano /etc/fstab" will open it for editing
<zorglu_> tony_: no more window, then ? :)
<josh_> mirjam: commandline is quicker then the gui...
<c4__> ooooh ok. thats cool
<LeeJunFan> mirjam: I think theres a gtranscode that is a gui to transcode, but personally I find that more confusing than simply ffmpeg -i infile [outfile] .
<c4__> am i the only one that feels like backtrack isnt stable?
* josh_ never used backtrack so no idea
<c4__> lol
<zorglu_> c4__: seeding is when you already got the totality of the file but you still offer it to other, thus they can download it faster
<tony_> ok, but , what part of fstab should i change to 0 ?? all entries or there are specific entries
<zorglu_> tony_: hue ? you already did that no ?
<fleissigfiona> thanks LeeJunFan it works now :D
<josh_> tony... first what are you trying to do in fstab?
<LeeJunFan> fleissigfiona: cool, yer welcome.
<tony_> no not yet.. i did open it ,. but i have few entry , all are 0 and some with 0 and 1 ..
<josh_> first is dump second is pass
<rahmetli> i have a program in tar.gz ,if i install it, am i going to be able to remove is from adept?
<LjL> tony_: the one that refers to your FAT drive
<trappist> rahmetli: no
<LjL> tony_: i.e. the Windows partition(s)
<rahmetli> trapp
<c4__> do i want to download or save the torrent?
<rahmetli> thanx
<josh_> save the torrent
<Manyfold>  i can't enable fast writes with my nvidia graphics card also it's supported by both bios and graphic card
<c4__> k
<josh_> that way you can pick it up later if you lose the connection
<Manyfold> distro is ubuntu drapper
<josh_> dapper
<Manyfold> and nothing in the wiki works :(
<Manyfold> yes dapper kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> mirjam: I hate to say it but linux isn't really the OS for someone who is not willing to use command line.
<josh_> LeeJunFan: couldn't have said that any better
<Manyfold> nvidia driver is installed and nothing shows up in the logs
<c4__> then i open the torrent file that i saved?
<josh_> yep
<josh_> just doubleclicking should do it
<uncannybuzzard> has anyone updated gnome using garnome?
<Manyfold> what can i do?
<josh_> Manyfold: what are you trying to do?
<tony_> done.. will reboot back to linux to see how it works , comming back in few seconds.
<c4__> An error occurred while loading the torrent. The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a torrent file.
<c4__> i got that error
<Manyfold> well i installed the nvidia binary drive
<Manyfold> r
<josh_> ok
<uncannybuzzard> anyone? garnome? ;)
<josh_> ... whats the problem Manyfold
<c4__> gah i gotta restart now...brb
<Manyfold>  enabled agp gart and direct rendering in xorg conf
<josh_> never used it uncannybuzzard
<josh_> u trying to install qingy?
<uncannybuzzard> bah. well, would you know anything about the scripting i need to point xwindows at an updated gnome?
<josh_> nope... this is a kde chat... you might want ubuntu room... thats a gnome based desktop OS
<josh_> they might be able to help you with your gnome issue
<Manyfold>  i can't enable fast writes with my nvidia graphics card also it's supported by both bios and graphic card
<uncannybuzzard> weird, my computer boots kubuntu, but the default GUI is gnome
<Manyfold> that's the problem
<Manyfold> the other problem is glxgears gives me an average fps of 400
<LjL> uncannybuzzard: at the login screen, click on "Options" (or the icon on the left of the login/password textboxes), and select KDE as your session
<josh_> uncanny, if you want kde you need to do "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" that will use kde desktop
<tony_> well, things working well now :)
<tony_> heheh
<josh_> yeah or what ljl said
<tobias__> hello lovely kubuntus
<josh_> hello
<LeeJunFan> josh_: hehe, that's too simple. I would have said to change /et/X11/default-display-manager
<LeeJunFan> :)
<uncannybuzzard> nah, i like gnome
<josh_> lol LeeJunFan im going for simple
<josh_> :)
<Manyfold> no one can help me?
<josh_> Manyfold: not me... i used the normal "nvidia-glx" drivers
<tony_> is that driver any good
<tobias__> :)
<tony_> i can not undrestand how to install nvidia driver from nvidia site
<josh_> worked for my 3ddesk....
<Snake[Away] > Hey any package builders in here?
<josh_> download it... then you will probably have to compile
<dinosaur> tony_: tha's simple - download it and do "sudo path-to-downloaded-file"
<dinosaur> *that
<josh_> which reminds me i need to get build essentials :P
<josh_> thanks for the reminder :)
<tony_> downloading is ok.. but installing is different story , it keeps asking for all sort of stuff that need to be installed . including kernel and stuff
<tony_> me no clue abut things like that
<josh_> is it binary?
<josh_> *source?
<dinosaur> josh_: hehe, I've installed it before downloading development packages :)))
<tony_> no. the extension is .run
<josh_> then do what dinosaur said
<tony_> is setup program of sort
<josh_> what are some intersting programs out there?
<josh_> i just did a fresh install on my 250 gig harddrive and i need too fill it :P
<tony_> if i do with sudo downlaod .. i will still bedownloading same program .
<josh_> no
<josh_> u download it
<tony_> humm. im more confused .. hehhehe
<josh_> then from a terminal you would do "sudo /foo/bar" where /foo/bar = path to file
<tony_> im talking about Nvidia driver for linux
<josh_> yeah
<tony_> that would install the driver for me ?
<josh_> ok what graphics card do you have?
<dinosaur> sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2.run
<josh_> 6600 gt?
<LjL> tony_: what (wasn't following), "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"? that will install the driver
<LjL> tony_: though you'll then need to activate it
<tony_>  Nvidia gEFORCE 7300 GS OC
<Jonty> Has anyone had trouble with gsfonts-x11 when upgrading to the new Edgy beta?
<josh_> wouldn't the normal "nvidia-glx" driver work?
<tony_> On nvidia site, it says not to have glx if i m going to install thier driver
<josh_> ahh
<tony_> right now i have NV driver
<josh_> gotcha
<dinosaur> LjL: if I install pre-compiled driver with Adept, will it correctly replace already installed (manually) one?
<Jonty> Can I force apt-get NOT to remove something automatically?
<LjL> dinosaur: i don't know. which is why i do not recommend installing this kind of stuff manually
<menace> how can i make the downloads on my bittorrent go faster? could i keep opening the torrent?
<LjL> Jonty: what is it removing automatically?
<josh_> nope menace
<LjL> tony_, the driver that ships with ubuntu (nvidia-glx, not the plain nv) might not be the latest and greatest, but it'll probably be much simpler and safer to install than one downloaded externally
<menace> k
<keelbill> hi
<dinosaur> LjL: I mean their installer and pre-compiled package may write files to different places... may be...
<tony_> i see. ok.. can you agin point to on how to install nvidia-glx ???
<keelbill> good afternoon everyone
<Jonty> LjL: gsfonts-x11
<josh_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<keelbill> anyone can point me to a repository for edgy that contains mplayer?
<tony_> thats all there is ???
<josh_> lol yep
<LjL> dinosaur: i don't know what their installer does. if it's not giving you any problems, perhaps it's best to just leave things as their are...
<Jonty> I'll pastebin the error I get - it's running the post-install/remove script but without arguments
<keelbill> tony installing on edgy?
<tony_> dapper
<LjL> tony_: yes and no -- after that's done, you'll need to enable the driver (i.e. tell your system that you want to use the "nvidia-glx" driver rather than the plain "nv" driver)
<keelbill> ok
<tony_> installing now
<tony_> how ot enable
<tony_> to
<LjL> tony_: that can be done from KDE's System Settings -- or failing that, you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and change the driver line from "nv" to "nvidia"
<keelbill> on edgy it toome 3 minutes to install with the beta nvidia drivers
<josh_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jonty> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25925/
<tony_> hold on
<keelbill> ok i have uncommented the restricted modules repositories and still it can't find mplayer
<LjL> Jonty: had you installed that package manually (i.e. using "sudo dpkg"), and did it complain about dependencies?
<josh_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will walk you through all the steps, different display modes, drivers, monitors... whole 9
<slow-motion> hallo
<Admiral_Chicago> someone said my nick while i was afk...oh well
<LjL> josh_: yeah, but that's probably not even needed... for just changing the driver, modifying xorg.conf manually is probably easier
<tony_> im in system setting , display section and in nvidia section , i don't see in nvidia-glx ..
<Jonty> LjL: No, it was during an upgrade to Edgy (which failed)
<Jonty> so I'm in between the two
<tony_> i see bunch of other NVIDIA driver
<LjL> josh_: (or using the KDE settings is even easier, *if* it decides to work)
<LjL> Jonty: agh
<LjL> tony_: where?
<Jonty> indeed
<josh_> more then likely, but if his old card didn't support certain res. he might want to run through if he wants to use better ones
<tony_> System setting>> Display and i selected hardware tab
<Jonty> LjL: I had hoped there was some resolvable bug, but there apparently isn't: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gsfonts-x11/+bugs
<tony_> there i should be able to select driver i guess ????
<LjL> tony_: yes
<LjL> tony_: that tab does sometimes act up, though
<LjL> tony_: anyway, in "Hardware", select your card, and choose "Proprietary driver" instead of the other option
<Jonty> LjL: No, someone seems to have had a similar problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gsfonts-x11/+bug/52803
<LjL> Jonty: i don't know what i'd do... besides trying some "sudo apt-get reinstall gsfonts-x11"...
<tony_> ok .. , i have geforce 7300 , but i have no idea which one of those cards i have to select
<Jonty> LjL: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_: nivdia
<keelbill> install
<keelbill> if it can be reinstalled install will work
<tony_> Under Nvidia i have few hardwear selection
<Jonty> LjL: It still fails :(
<tony_> such as Nvidia geforce 256 , geforce2 DDR , etc
<tony_> my nvidia is ddr2 , geforce 7300
<samoth13> elo
<LjL> Jonty: ah, sorry, that's aptitude syntax
<LjL> Jonty: with apt-get it would be "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gsfonts-x11"
<LjL> not that i really believe it will work though, mind you
<samoth13> do you know where i can fin french?
<mirjam> back :)
<josh_> LjL: why not have him do a remove, clean and then a install?
<rahmetli> "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD on" what is this??  i dont press anything and i sometimes see this in the center of laptop's monitor suddenly and it disappears.
<josh_> will --reinstall clean the old config files?
<mirjam> How do I install the nvidia drivers? aka: how do I switch off X?
<keelbill> nvidia beta drivers?
<LjL> josh_: no it won't. i dunno, i'm just going by attempts... when i see APT breaking like that (which, fortunately, happens quite rarely here), i just pray and try fiddling around ;)
<tony_> ohh, well, i give up,
<josh_> gotcha
<LjL> tony_: just leave the card model as it was
<josh_> tony
<tony_> i can not select any nvidia .. i keep getting VESA
<josh_> just do this
<mirjam> kejust the 8xxx drivers
<josh_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<LjL> tony_: well, then select geforce2 DDR. seems like the closest match
<josh_> once that is installed
<josh_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through that
<BatmanX> should just be able to run nvidia-glx-config also
<larson9999> picked up a complete p4 tower(no monitor, etc) for $30 at the salvation army.  they were selling a p2 right next to it with a crappy monitor, mouse, and keyboard for $100
<tony_> ok. i guess i have restart x server
<silox> how do i setup a command to autostart in Gnome?
<tony_> be back
<heliotropo> holas
<keelbill> holas
<ja> Quick questions, I'm getting occasional hiccups in my audio playback. Which audio device are you do you use? (alsa / oss etc?)
<rahmetli> larson9999 so?
<jtholmes> silox: go to  #ubuntu  and ask the question
<larson9999> rahmetli: just thought that was a good deal.
<rahmetli> larson9999 it seems to be,sure of p4?
<rahmetli> larson9999 :)
<keelbill> i use both no problems here
<larson9999> rahmetli: yeah.  and early one
<keelbill> i mean i can switch form alsa to oss
<rahmetli> larson9999 so what r u going to install?
<ja> Hmm, okay thx keelbill.
<Jonty> LjL: I finally got it sorted - apparently it's an issue with xfonts-utils - installed it with the --download-only option and then installed it directly
<josh_> i need to figure out how to get my music to play through freenx....
<josh_> this no music thing sucks donkey
<zorglu_> josh_: from which os do you use freenx
<larson9999> rahmetli: not sure.  i've been using kubuntu for a few months now and mandriva since the 1990's before that.  this is going to be an upgrade for my son's p3.  i'm thinking of going with mandriva 2007 since it comes with the jazzed up version of wine.  have to see how it handles mandriva though
<josh_> windows :***(
<zorglu_> josh_: hmm i would say you use http streaming from your linux box :)
<larson9999> nx is a nice solution.  the fastest free thing i've use for the purpose
<josh_> http streaming you say...
<josh_> explain please :)
<josh_> i like the sound of that
<zorglu_> josh_: you need to get the actual sound of the box or just the song file in it ?
<Lechero> 4 8 15 16 23 42
<keelbill> any repository that contains mplayer for kbuntu edgy?
<josh_> just the song file i have playing through amarok
<zorglu_> Lechero: twice already, what are those numbers ?
<rahmetli> larson9999 your son,how old is he? is he good at linux?
<keelbill> i try to install and it says it's not found
<zorglu_> josh_: can you drop ammarok and just get the song file from your window and play them there with a window player ?
<Lechero> zorglu_: i must write that number each 108 minutes for save the world
<samoth13> do you know how to do for gi on icq chanel?
<samoth13> irc.icq.com
<josh_> not that im aware of...
<samoth13> on #french
<larson9999> rahmetli: he's 5.  he's been using both linux and xp since he was 1.  could actually log in with his own userid and pw by 2.  all the whippersnappers take to them like they're appendiges(sp)
<zorglu_> josh_: ok then use the 'file sharing' applet to share your song directory thru http and read that from a window player
<larson9999> rahmetli: well, now he's only got linux on his computer. sometimes he uses my wife's laptop which has xp
<josh_> how would i do taht through http?
<zorglu_> josh_: put the url in the player, and it will play immediatly :)
<zorglu_> josh_: you can even export playing list like that. .m3u
<josh_> but i have to have it stream thru some sort of http server...
<tony_> Thanks for your helps guys.. things are working well , i guess. :)
<rahmetli> larson9999 lucky boy, i wished my father would know about linux when i was 1 :))
<josh_> np tony_
<tony_> so im off to buy a wireless network card for my system
<zorglu_> josh_: yep, either you use the simple one called 'file sharing' applet
<tony_> on other note, what you suggesst
<tony_> USB . or PCI
<tony_> wireless network controler
<zorglu_> josh_: or you config yourself a appache2 and put them in the ~/public_html, all that very simple
<zorglu_> josh_: very ... depends your current skill which i dunno/remmeber
<rahmetli> larson9999 actually he doesnt know computer's letter "C"
<zorglu_> josh_: on the other end you already got freenx running which implies some skills
<zorglu_> josh_: so yeah i say very easy :)
<larson9999> rahmetli: took him about 6 months to figure out moving the mouse moved something on the screen.  after that he took off like crazy.
<josh_> lol
<larson9999> rahmetli: who doesn't know 'computer's letter "C"'?
<rahmetli> larson9999 my father
<larson9999> rahmetli: oh
<larson9999> rahmetli: i doubt mine does, either
<josh_> ok... well looks like im off to set up apache then :P
<josh_> talk to you later guys
<rahmetli> larson9999 LOL
<tony_> later josh_
<keelbill> any repository that contains mplayer for kbuntu edgy?
<keelbill> i try to install and it says it's not found
<rahmetli> larson9999 you managed to teach your son,the best one ;)
<tony_> what you  guys recommend ??? USB wireless network controller, or PCI network controller
<keelbill> i don't like wireless anything it sucks for gaming
<larson9999> Hawkwind: have you tried out mandriva 2007?  i was thinking about checking it out for the jazzed up version of wine that's supposed to come with it... for my son's computer.  curious if you've checked it out and had any thoughts?
<tony_> im not gamer . .:)
<tony_> just internet
<tony_> thats all
<keelbill> ok i don't like wireless cause i have a lot of packet loss when playing
<tony_> but it sucks to open the pc and install the pci . and is more expansive
<rahmetli> larson9999  how many years have you been dealing with linux?
<larson9999> rahmetli: actually, i didn't teach him.  i just put it in his room and let his curiousity take over.
<keelbill> but if you don't care about that then wireless is more practical
<keelbill> i think you need the lrm for some wireless cards to work
<tony_> i just need to move my wireless router out of where i am . .hehe. but need something that linux can recognize and work withought me configuring anything
<keelbill> arrrggh damn mplayer won't install
<larson9999> rahmetli: i installed it in 1997 for the first time and used it just a bit at first gradually increasing until about 2002 when I switched full time for personal use.  now i use windows only on someone else's computer or for work.
<jtholmes> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tony_> hopefully when all major software developers start to port thier products to linux as well, everyone start to use linux :)
<zorglu_> tony_: or the opposite :)
<tony_> or atleast if dot net framework gets ported for linux :) ,
<zorglu_> i call this problem the 'seeding problem' :)
<jtholmes> tony_: they  wont go there unless there is a market and it is not there yet, but getting closer
<rahmetli> larson9999 you do everything personal on linux then.
<tony_> or the opposite..
<tony_> more and more people getting on linux. im one of them .. been usiung window since dose
<rahmetli> "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD on" what is this??  i dont press anything and i sometimes see this in the center of laptop's monitor suddenly and it disappears.
<tony_> dos
<zorglu_> but ms is helping us quite a lot recently :)
<larson9999> tony_: yeah but it doesn't matter so much to me.  i'm not tied to linux.  but i am tied to open source.  for instance if reactos would get to 1.0 i'd throw it into my OS rotation.
<keelbill> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<keelbill> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<keelbill> is only available from another source
<jtholmes> tony_: yes but we are still the minority
<larson9999> rahmetli: yep.  well, i just added freedos so i'm switching between linux and freedos
<keelbill> what can i do to insta
<keelbill> install
<tony_> i guess, there are one too many distro out there .. people are allconfused,..
<keelbill> i tried to download the ./configure make and make install but no luck
<tony_> some ask me if linux will work with window ..
<tony_> when i tell them is OS , they freak
<hellsoul> hi
<keelbill> i read that on tux magazine
<keelbill> lol
<tony_> keelbill, i lovce to use VLC .. you can install that for your multimedia
<tony_> love
<keelbill> VLC
<keelbill> ok will try
<tony_> will paly almost anything
<hellsoul> someone can help me whit a little prob on GNOME?
<rahmetli> larson9999 is reactos linux based?
<keelbill> i like mplayer cause it plays anything
<tony_> so do vlc
<tony_> ALmost all MOVIE format
<jtholmes> tony_: i am sure you had initial problems but you had some driving force to move to linux maybe to play etc.
<dinosaur> oh, all those devel packages take so much space...
<larson9999> rahmetli: nope.  it's a windows clone.  kinda like linux is a unix clone.
<keelbill> it says E: Couldn't find package vcl
<tony_> im not player .. but i think i like rock solid OS that is not crashing evey 10 minute or soo
<rahmetli> larson9999 is it opensource?
<hellsoul> need little help qhit gnome
<tony_> but i use window , because i have Dreamweaver and dotnet framwork installed on it which i use
<keelbill> my windo9ws isn't crashing every 10 minutes or so
<keelbill> haven't crashed on me for like 2 years
<larson9999> rahmetli: yep.  but i'm guessing it's about a year away from being REALLY useful.  if you consider being 1.0 of windows nt, usable.
<keelbill> except for 3dsmax
<keelbill> but that's autodesk's fault
<keelbill> yet i like linux
<jtholmes> tony_: however the majority of windows users view the os as a tool box and they have no desire to trade in the tool box they have become very use to for one  lacking in key tools and no tools at all for some jobs we have a long way to go but getting there
<larson9999> rahmetli: they are starting to pick up steam on the developement of reactos so maybe kinda soon it'
<larson9999> ll be useful.  some thing do run on it now though
<keelbill> yeah and configuring and installing appz is sometimes confusing on linux
<tony_> you are right jtholmes..
<keelbill> many peeps stay away from it because of that
<tony_> but i guess , linux can also benefit from apple  marketing ,
<rahmetli> larson9999 you r waiting for it?
<tony_> using very nice looking Computer and bundling linux on it :)
<jtholmes> tony_: i was  never a windows bigot i was always looking for something more for x86 since I cut me teeth on Unix when at AT&T and linux filled that vacuum
<keelbill> yeah bundled with beryl
<keelbill> people freaks whet they watch my beryl box
<larson9999> rahmetli: i don't know if that's the right word but basically i'll use just about any foss os that hit's v1.0
<jtholmes> tony_: apple is a great machine especially since jobs converted to OSX I  am considering purchasing one for my wife
<tony_> well im new to linux myself, only 3 weeks old. .:) , so far , beside some minor newbee problmes, i had no problmes .. using tools that i needed like apache and mysql and been working wonderfully
<keelbill> tony not everyone is computer savy
<cvacubo> Good evening.
<keelbill> most peeps will need help even to login
<tony_> they look more like conversation pieces :) , i like the way they look , but someone told me MACOSX iis build on Linux kernel
<jtholmes> tony_: apache is very mature in the web area it has the largest market share of servers, bar none
<tony_> not sure if that is true
<tony_> thats right ..
<tony_> im using apchae and mysql and php for my site and developing stuff. ( new to php )
<larson9999> mac os is derived from bsd.
<jtholmes> tony_: as far as i know  OSX  is composed of  mach kernel, some bsd and Jobs own (excellent) Next Step os (next step was a marketing failure)
<tony_> didn't know that .
<rahmetli> i didnt know that also
<larson9999> for me, mac came to the unix dance a bit too late.  and it's still too expensive and in many ways even less free than windows
<tony_> i guess, when apple never allwoed clonning , that realy kild it products.
<tony_> but now gaining good foot,, due to designe of thier computer
<jtholmes> larson9999: i thought i saw a Mac desktop for about $1100 was I wrong
<tony_> i like to have apple , just because is pretty :)
<larson9999> well, there were some apple clones.  i have one.
<tony_> yes. they came too late. i guess :)
<larson9999> jtholmes: that's too expensive for me :)
<tony_> window got where it is because of IBM clons
<rahmetli> i dont have one but i am ok with kubuntu :)
<larson9999> jtholmes: i just bought a desktop for $400
<tony_> :)
<jtholmes> larson9999: ok i was just comparing to the original  $3000 laptops which i was not going to buy
<cvacubo> I want help Kubuntu. And I create Lila deb-package. But I don't know what I need to do for send or upload my deb-package to Kubuntu Community. Maybe you can help me ?
<tony_> kubuntu is my first linux installatin , and to my surprise was fast and easy ..
<larson9999> jtholmes: but it's the non-freedom of the OS that would prevent me from going OS X even if i had all the cash in the world.
<duane> pclinuxos is an easier install than kubuntu by far imo
<duane> it's better out the box than kubuntu too
<Samuli^> duane, how could it even be? :)
<larson9999> jtholmes: i don't buy laptops either for the same reason.  too expensive for the horsepower.
<duane> Samuli^: i dunno, i've just always found PCLOS's more intuitive
<keelbill> anything easir than kubuntu?
<tony_> anyways, im out to get me wireless controller , so wish me luck i get something that would work out of box with linux :):)::)
<jtholmes> larson9999: i   cant argue w/that but i would go to it for my wife as  i hear it is very trouble free and has many built in features, me I will stick with linux of some flavor
<duane> yeah, im using kubuntu now
<keelbill> lol this time i didn't have to do anything
<Samuli^> I don't buy laptops because i'm then restricted to the keyboard and monitor.
<keelbill> just set timezone and keyboard layout
<duane> PCLOS deals with partitions easier
<rahmetli> tony_ LOL
<Samuli^> if one of them fails the laptop is useless.
<duane> like if you already have a linux partition
<keelbill> ok
<jtholmes> tony_: look on teh linux wireless page to see what works
<duane> PCLOS is also setup alot better out the box than kubuntu
<keelbill> i actually already had my reiser and swap partitions
<tony_> will do that .
<larson9999> yeah, those wife thingies.
<duane> i hate how ugly the fonts are out the box on kubuntu
<duane> and PCLOS comes with mp3, and video playback support out the box
<keelbill> i will check PCLOS then
<rahmetli> "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD on" what is this??  i dont press anything and i sometimes see this in the center of laptop's monitor suddenly and it disappears.
<duane> and to install graphics drivers all you got to do is install a package and restart x
<jtholmes> Samuli^: keyboard yes monitor most laptops have a port for external monitor
<duane> pclos just doesnt work with my wireless card
<duane> so i'm on kubuntu and i just made it look just like pclos
<Samuli^> jtholmes, I'm pretty sure they have port for keyboard too, if they don't that's pretty bad engineering IMO.
<duane> so it's not much a difference since pclos uses synaptic and apt also
<Samuli^> but still, it's not a laptop with external monitor anymore.
<duane> pclos is just easier to setup out the box that's the reason why i like it
<jtholmes> Samuli^: true but i like mine for traveling it is great
<rahmetli> duane is pclos adebian clone?
<Samuli^> I don't travel that much :)
<rahmetli> duane is pclos a debian clone?
<keelbill> bah mine looks much better than pclos
<keelbill> still if it comes with video and mp3 will be very atractive for new users
<duane> rahmetli: it's a fork of mandrake
<keelbill> specially if partitioning is as easy as he says
<duane> uses rpm
<luka80> hi, where i download amule? u know a link?
<rahmetli> keelbill it will never come i think :)
<luka80> amule for kubuntu
<duane> holy crap i got 9 gigs on my linux partition
<duane> where'd that come from :)
<ubuntu__> hi guys
<rahmetli> duane where?? tell us so we can have the same 9 gigs :))
<duane> i wish it was that easy
<duane> hehe
<keelbill> i only have 6gb for my linux partition the rest is winblows
<rittap> is it dangerous to make a partition on a hard drive where part is partitioned and part is not?
<dennister> i'm baaaaaaack
<dennister> hi all
<keelbill> ok i try to install VCL with apt-get and it can't find it
<rahmetli> duane should we use rsync for the same 9 gigs? :)))
<duane> lol sure why not
<duane> keelbill: after I fix my windows partition i'm going to allot more space towards linux than windows
<keelbill> yeah id like that too
<rittap> I want to make a linux partitioning on a non-partitioned part of my hard drive, the other part is partitioned with windows..
<duane> i honestly dont use windows for anything but to use this program to dj parties
<rittap> is that secure?
<keelbill> but somehow my games run crappier on linux than windows
<keelbill> also i have software that won't run on linux
<duane> <--not a gamer
<duane> so i dont have that problem
<keelbill> so i'm forced to stay on windows
<rahmetli> duane which program to dj parties?
<duane> yeah i think everyone must use windows for something
<dennister> i'm trying to load some modules, and i'm getting errors that they don't exist
<keelbill> yeah that sucks
<duane> rahmetli: a program called djdecks
<duane> www.djdecks.be
<rahmetli> duane is it opensource
<duane> nope
<rahmetli> "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD on" what is this??  i dont press anything and i sometimes see this in the center of laptop's monitor suddenly and it disappears.
<dennister> <-----would like to use windows, but can't cause her disk is cracked
<dennister> so here I am trying to load ivtv :-(
<rittap> hmm
<rittap> @dennister disk is cracked?
<dennister> yep...disk 1 of xp media center edition
<dennister> lovely little 1/2 inch split from center
<rittap> @dennister bummer, no backups??
<rittap> @dennister or other less-legal ways :)
<dennister> it's been over a week now with no tv...nope...hard to backup a holographed disk set
<rittap> ow darn
<fdoving> hint #kubuntu-offtopic hint.
<dennister> my oem is trying to get me some replacement media
<dennister> hey fdoving! :-)
<rittap> okay that's service
<fdoving> hi dennister.
<dennister> how is my savior?
<dennister> <---loves fdoving
<rahmetli> "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD on" what is this??  i dont press anything and i sometimes see this in the center of laptop's monitor suddenly and it disappears.
<dennister> fdoving: can u help me with my ivtv drivers? I've been struggling with them and howtos for 2 days now
<rittap> @rahmetli maybe some screen setting?
<fdoving> dennister: i doubt that, don't know much about ivtv.
<rahmetli> rittap i dont know,it started to irritate me :(
<fdoving> dennister: maybe someone else here does.
<dennister> can't load the modules into /proc/modules
<dennister> anyone?
<fdoving> dennister: what's the modulename?
<dennister> there are 4: msp3400, cx25840, wm8775, and saa7127
<dennister> aka almost all of them
<dennister> lol
<dennister> <------doesn't even know where they might be to copy them over
<ErikTheRed> are you trying to have the modules autoload on startup?
<dennister> i'm definitely closer...but...yes i am erik
<ErikTheRed> can you modprobe them currently?
<dennister> i believe so, but not sure
<dennister> i don't get any error message when i try to modprobe
<ErikTheRed> yeah they're working then
<dennister> amazzing
<ErikTheRed> you'll want to add the names of all the modules to /etc/modules
<ErikTheRed> that'll take care of autostarting them
<dennister> and where are they located? i'm afraid i'll get 10 million results if i do a locate
<ErikTheRed> you don't need to know where they are
<ErikTheRed> you just edit /etc/modules with a text editor and add each one's name on a seperate line
<dennister> ahhhhh...k, brb
<fdoving> rahmetli: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21808.html
<xwolf-> i'm having a problem here. i type my login+password but ksplash won't start. it goes back to login/password request form
<rahmetli> fdoving thanks,i am checking
<rittap> @xwolf is this your first startup?
<xwolf-> nope. i was just using it. then i put a dvd on and clicked its icon so it would get mounted+acessed through konqueror. when i came back, the pc was down
<xwolf-> i turned it on and now it won't start graphically. i'm using irssi here.
<xwolf-> rittap: sorry. it's up there /\
<rittap> lol
<rittap> thats kinda weird
<rittap> tried to reboot??
<dennister> k, the're all in /etc/modules now...even 2 saa files, lol...that'll be an error for sure
<xwolf-> no. i guessed a reboot wouldn't do since it was already off.
<xwolf-> but i'll reboot just to double check.
<xwolf-> exit
<dennister> now i'm gonna have to reboot, and something different should happen when i try to load them all
<dennister> be back soon with a report
<steakhades> deutsch???
<rittap> #kubuntu-de
<rittap> :P
<steakhades> :D das hab ich nicht gesehen
<rittap> gern geschehen :)
<xwolf-> yeap. no change, rittap. tried failsafe session login as well.
<rittap> @xwolf hmm thats totally weird
<rittap> read /etc/fstab is the disk still mounted?
<xwolf-> i'm sorry, i don't follow you. what do you mean?
<rittap> is the DVD still mounted?
<marcus> how does one start konq in root mode without being root?
<rittap> in /etc/mtab
<BonBonTheJon> marcus: in the k-menu do run program, and run 'kdesu konqueror"
<xwolf-> rittap: no, it's not even mentioned.
<rittap> @xwolf: Then I'm sorry, I can't help you, I'm not an expert
<xwolf-> marcus: alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror
<marcus> thank you for the help
<xwolf-> rittap: ok, let's assess. why wouldn't login work in the first place?
<rittap> @xwolf because of a corrupt script?
<larson9999> this thing has rimm ram.  is that good or bad for cheap guys like me?
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<oslo>  hi i'm trying 1.0-9625 on kubuntu when i install it , its OK, then i start kdm then i log in ALL is OK, but if i reboot nvidia not working anymore !!! can u help ?
<rysiek|pl> when is edgy expected to be releassed as stable?
<xwolf-> rittap: well, if you're saying :)... so, which script?
<BonBonTheJon> rysiek|pl: its in beta now and should come out by the end of the month
<fdoving> rysiek|pl: 28th this month.
<rittap> @xwolf uh I dont know, there a quite a few! :)
<xwolf-> damn.
<rysiek|pl> fdoving: thanks a lot
<xwolf-> it's weird... really weird. i type login+pass then enter. but the screen behaves as i've restarted it with ctrl+alt+backspace
<rittap> and console login works?
<xwolf-> yeap
<fdoving> xwolf-: can you login from console,and read the output of 'tail -n10 ~/.xsession-errors' ?
<xwolf-> fdoving: i typed it but it outputs nothing
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<dennister> hi again
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<|lostbyte|> Is there a linux live radio ?
<dennister> report: some improvement! all but one module loaded at boot
<|lostbyte|> dennister, hi :)
<dennister> hi lostbyte
<BonBonTheJon> |lostbyte|: can you give an example
<dennister> it was that stubborn msp3400 one i've been struggling with almost from the getgo
<|lostbyte|> BonBonTheJon, Like i been searchin for a internet radio that is dedicated to linux..
<|lostbyte|> BonBonTheJon, like http://www.linuxreality.com
<|lostbyte|> But they only host pod casts.
<dennister> lostbyte: there is live radio with the tuners
<BonBonTheJon> |lostbyte|: I don't know about live radio, but i know there are some podcasts
<xwolf-> fdoving: no ideas?
<|lostbyte|> BonBonTheJon, which othere, do you know ?
<fdoving> xwolf-: i would start searching http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<|lostbyte|> dennister, tuners ?
<fdoving> xwolf-: can't do it for you, have to go to bed. hope you can find something.
<dennister> erikthered had to leave? :-(
<BonBonTheJon> |lostbytes|: i know i've seen some on itunes, linux quwestions is one
<xwolf-> fdoving: thank you
<dennister> yes lostbyte...i'm trying to set up a tuner now
<|lostbyte|> dennister, looking on it.
<dennister> tvtuner that is, but most tuners have fmradio too
<xwolf-> does anyone know of an msn protocol text-mode thingie?
<fdoving> xwolf-: tmsnc
<dennister> it's not for the faint of heart lostbyte...tuners are some of the most difficult things in the world to setup
<dennister> both in windows and linux
<|lostbyte|> huh.. 8-)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, could you link me.
<dennister> link u? not sure what u mean?
<xwolf-> fdoving: great, the thing just says it couldnt create a config file.
<|lostbyte|> dennister, link me to more info on tuners.
<dennister> that's a huge task lostbyte...start searching the ubuntu.com site
<dennister> or try for hauppauge...they're supposed to work for ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> dennister, oh, ok.. let it be then.
<|lostbyte|> huh. ok
<dennister> k...too bad erikthered had to leave :-(
<dennister> finally someone that knew something about ivtvdrivers
<dennister> any new pps here who could help?
<dennister> erik!!!
<dennister> i was just bemoaning the fact that u were gone
<dennister> all but one module loaded: msp3400 has been giving me probs since the getgo
<dennister> hi motorcity
<dennister> hello?
<BonBonTheJon> hi, dennister
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> :-o
<dennister> <------wasn't getting any response at all, from anyone to anyone
<dennister> ok now
<dennister> i've done loacates for a driver that did have its module loaded, and compare it with the msp34000...see where the latter file is *not* showing up like the others
<|lostbyte|> dennister, /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/msp3400.ko
<|lostbyte|> :-/
<dennister> u have it there lostbyte?
<rance> I need to ask a question about scanners? I have one that sane supports in the version of sane that is part of kubuntu, but I cant seem to get my scanning apps to find the scanner even when scanimage -L will figure it out fine
<|lostbyte|> thats what locate said for me.
<|lostbyte|> dennister, locate msp3400
<dennister> i did...i have it in lots of places, but not as many places as the other drivers
<josh_> how do i add smb mounts to my fstab again?
<josh_> its been a long LONG time since i have had to mess with samba lol
<dennister> lostbyte, I have the msp3400 in the right directory: just like yours, only different kernel name
<josh_> why can windows just be more like linux...
<|lostbyte|> dennister, its always loaded from .. /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<josh_> :P
<dennister> <---thinks lostbyte was holding out on her at first
<|lostbyte|> "holding out" ?
<dennister> yeah, u knew about tuners...and here i was trying to tell you about them when u first came in
<dennister> lol
<|lostbyte|> dennister, huh, not really. just experiance setting up my saa7134
<gupta> I have to use a script that has "/usr/bin/env ruby" as the first line
<gupta> which package do I need to run this?
<gupta> which exact package? ;)
<|lostbyte|> !env
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gupta> actually th first line is #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<dennister> ok...u've been helping, that's the main point
<|lostbyte|> gupta, looks like it already installed by default
<dennister> basically i've got 8 copies of msp3400 on my hdd, and about twice that of the other modules
<dennister> or files
<gupta> |lostbyte|: the error: /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<gupta> ok apt-get install ruby was all that was needed.. sry!
<|lostbyte|> dennister, dmesg | grep msp3400      .. should show something..
<dennister> ok...got 3 lines in response, one about it failing to load module, and two about it disagreeing about version of symbol struct_module
<dennister> great...getting somewhere again, and my savior gets kicked offline
<dennister> what in the hell is symbol struct_module?
<dennister> le alone the version of it..heheh
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: how/can one clean/clear out old stored commands in run command box ?
<dennister> <------has no idea
<dennister> sorry
<dennister> wb lostbyte!
<MotorCityMadMan> dennister: sorted memory issue. 2nd,3rd bank only support one-sided RAM. two-sided RAM over heats
#kubuntu 2006-10-08
<dennister> good for u motorcity!
<|lostbyte|> dennister, tx
<xwolf-> rittap fdoving i was out of disk space...
<dennister> i believe i was there when u did that motor...and i suggested u use it in another machine
<xwolf-> damn kdm wouldn't tell me a thing. i had to install gdm to have that figured out ><
<MotorCityMadMan> after you try every thing, read the manual
<Samuli^> that is indeed, what normally happens.
<dennister> lostbyte: I got 3 lines of response to the dmesg command: one about it not loading and two about it disagreeing about the version of the symbol struct_module
<xwolf-> how do i switch back to kdm as default? hehe
<|lostbyte|> :-o
<dennister> xwollf! tsk tsk
<MotorCityMadMan> xwolf-: login srceen
<dennister> xwolf knows...he's just trying to pull ur leg
<dennister> naughty wolf
<|lostbyte|> dennister, paste the  disagreeing line here.
<xwolf-> ?
<dennister>  msp3400: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<dennister> I got it tthat message twice
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I have it running in vmware and have since early seeders got it
<dennister> hi hawkwind
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, hai..
<Hawkwind> Hey there dennister and |lostbyte|
<larson9999> Hawkwind: your impression so far?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, PVR-350 card ?
<dennister> almost: it's a pvr250
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Not bad.  Though it's only in vmware so I can build rpms for SoS for Mandriva and nothing more.  I can't checkout the drak3d they have or anything so I can't fully test it
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i figured as much but thought i'd check.  this box takes rimm and only 256mb.  i don't have any more rimm so i think i'll look for a less memory intensive solution for now anyway.
<larson9999> i mean it's only got 256 in now.
<rahmetli> godd bye everybudy
<xwolf-> how do i set kdm as default now that i installed gdm?
<|lostbyte|> xwolf-, change it in .. /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<dennister> sorry motorcity! u were serious..
<dennister> <-------red in the face
<dennister> to match my font
<|lostbyte|> :P
<|lostbyte|> xwolf-, change it in .. /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<xwolf-> oh, right
<xwolf-> thank you.
<|lostbyte|> np
<dennister> lostbyte? do you know what that dmesg error message was that I pasted?
<dennister> i said it was a pvr250
<dennister> and this msp problem seems to be fairly common
<|lostbyte|> dennister, did you follow a guide ?
<dennister> yes i do...and i've been making some real progress...hyams with the 4.0 ivtv drivers, ivtvdriver.org...
<dennister> lots of em actually
<|lostbyte|> dennister, link me to the guide.
<dennister> k, but at the ivtv driver section it does link you to another page with newere drivers: http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<dennister> I did follow that link cause i'm using 4.7 driver set
<dennister> i've also been using the ivtvdriver.org howtos and trying to troubleshoot it
<dennister> through that, ubuntuforums, ivtv-users mailing list...
<dennister> <------has been struggling for 2 days, and making some progress, but...not there yet
<dennister> lots of complaints about msp3400, and no sound, but I can't even get a signal, let alone video or sound, until i get these drivers working
<|lostbyte|> dennister,  you have done the firmware step.
<dennister> yes, that was not a problem
<|lostbyte|> dennister, lsmod | grep ivtv         ..?
<dennister> did it first through the ivtvdriver.org site, cause the hyams wasn't working for me, but I finally did get the hyams stuff working
<dennister> the audio part of the hyams stuff that is...k
<dennister> ran the command, got nada
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo modprobe ivtv
<dennister> got a pause, then commandline back...no error message
<|lostbyte|> good
<|lostbyte|> Now dmesg
<|lostbyte|> and what do the bottom lines say ?
<dennister> after my usual 9 warnings, it initializing my card, then the end init ivtv
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ls -l /dev/video0
<|lostbyte|> ?
<dennister> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2006-10-07 17:45 /dev/video0
<|lostbyte|> dennister, cat /dev/video0 > ~/test.mpg
<dennister> that i was able to do some time ago...got an mpg of static
<zorglu_> serious ? there is a mpg directly out of video0 ?
<wildchild> why won't k3b burn avdio data project: unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format  (format is mp3)
<dennister> but then again, i don't have a signal yet
<dennister> yes zorglu
<zorglu_> impressive
<dennister> it's a common troubleshooting technique from ivtvdriver.org
<|lostbyte|> dennister, you have your card connected to a cable ?
<dennister> yes
<|lostbyte|> or any signal source.
<dennister> to a reg cat cable...
<dennister> that's actually from my cable setopbox
<dennister> just like when i was using my other tuner to record tv through windows media center
<dennister> but the other tuner is an ati, and i'm sure i won't be able to get it working in linux
<zorglu_> wildchild: 'sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3' should fix it
<|lostbyte|> dennister, i didt try mythtv yet, i use xawtv
<dennister> that's why i bought the haupage
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: where wood one start looking for kde-user-settings ?
<dennister> if i can avoid mythtv, great...that's why i downloaded tvtime: to test the ivtvdriver and other progs
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, kcontrol
<dennister> that comes with it, like the lirc and xmltv
<|lostbyte|> dennister, try installed xawtv
<dennister> but if the ivtvdrivers don't work now, they won't in xawtv either
<|lostbyte|> dennister, by static you mean ? what colour ?
<dennister> black
<|lostbyte|> dennister, any sound ?
<dennister> "no signal" no sound, nada
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what about tvtime ?
<dennister> "ivtv: invalid argument cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<|lostbyte|> :o
<dennister> that's what's at the bottom of tvtime
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ls -l /dev/video
<|lostbyte|> ?
<dennister> "-su: /dev/video0: permission denied; ls-: no such file or directory"
<rance> ok I need help with a scanner setup installation problem, I see the scanner being connected while tailing /var/log/messages and dont see any errors, it does look like the scanner is using more than one address, but sane-find-scanner cant find the device, but I know that it does work with the version of sane installed
<|lostbyte|> huh..
<dennister> or was that | an l (L)?
<|lostbyte|> l for london
<dennister> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2006-10-07 17:45 /dev/video0
<dennister> again...i did that awhile ago
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ls -l /dev/video
<|lostbyte|> notice no "0" at the end.
<dennister> i did, and got the file permission line above
<dennister> with an l for london
<sfire> I'm having some trouble playing xvid movies... it acts like its playing but it just flys thru them super quick with no video or audio... anyone have a clue what the problem could be?
<sfire> I'm playing them in kaffeine
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: i'm looking for the kde panel settings. like ? sudo kate /xxx/kde-settings/kde-panel
<|lostbyte|> sfire, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sfire> I'll try that.. thanks |lostbyte|
<dennister> sfire?
<dennister> if u have nvidea graphics, get those and linux-restricted, too
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, huh, right click on pannel > configure panel
<MotorCityMadMan> maybe in a conf file ?
<dennister> libxine-extra-codecs alone didn't work for me
<sfire> |lostbyte|: that did it... thanks :)
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: i'm looking for the file that stores the settings
<dennister> ok...great that it did for u :-)
<|lostbyte|> sfire, np
<|lostbyte|> oh
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, look in .kde/share/apps/kicker/
<dennister> lostbyte? i did the ls -l command again, and once more got the file permissions for the device
<dennister> any ideas?
<|lostbyte|> do it with sudo..
<dennister> i'm in root terminal, so i shouldn't have to
<|lostbyte|> dennister, according, to the guide. the device is up. bit not functioning.
<|lostbyte|> but*
<dennister> ok....then why do i have so many more files for the others, like saa7127, than i do for the msp3400?
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: The file or folder  does not exist. do i need to show hidden files ? and how ?
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, konqueror ?
<MotorCityMadMan> yes
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, view > show hidden files
<dennister> but...?
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: not there under view
<dennister> sorry, ik know ur very busy lostbyte...helping so many peole
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, I have it in mine :S ..
<|lostbyte|> dennister, those modules comes with the kernel.
<|lostbyte|> nothing to worry about.
<MotorCityMadMan> konqueror 3.5.2
<Brydenn33> ok need some help
<Brydenn33> i'm trying to install Audacious
<Brydenn33> and its saying i need configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango
<|lostbyte|> :) 3.5.4
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, One way is to type in ".kde" at the end of the file:// in your home dir.
<dennister> no?  then why won't this file and module load? why are there twice as many saa7127 files on the hdd as there are msp3400 ones?
<Torched> what games can i play on kubuntu
<Brydenn33> Torched: you should try downloading Cedega
<Brydenn33> that program will let you play most mainstream games
<Brydenn33> they have a pretty large game database
<|lostbyte|> Torched, Many..
<Brydenn33> its what i do :)
<Torched> how does it work?
<|lostbyte|> Torched, sudo apt-cache search games
<Torched> i searched for game in adept |lostbyte|
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: .kde/share/apps/kicker/.kde = no item, no file, no folder
<|lostbyte|> Torched, yes, those are all the games. native to linux
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, /home/<username>/.kde/share/apps/kicker/
<Torched> hey a warcraft 2 clone
<|lostbyte|> !cedega > Torched
<|lostbyte|> !wine > Torched
<Torched> ohh ok, it's a wine thing
<Torched> thanks
<|lostbyte|> np
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: four folders, all empty
<dennister> <----------can't give up when she's soooooooo close
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, /usr/share/apps/kicker/
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo apt-get install xawtv
<dennister> ok...bb in a bit
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: what i'm trying to do is clean/clear out old stored commands in run command box
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, open the run box, now
<MotorCityMadMan> done
<|lostbyte|> MotorCityMadMan, and right-click in the text field > Clear history
<MotorCityMadMan> kick my asa. that easy
<|lostbyte|> :P kde rocks
<MotorCityMadMan> hear i is tearing my machine apart
<MotorCityMadMan> parts all over the floor
<|lostbyte|> lol
<|lostbyte|> good night
<MotorCityMadMan> |lostbyte|: later
<MotorCityMadMan> have a good one and ty
<SeanTater> will my computer survive without libsdl1.2debian-alsa?
<gpeek> The applications that don't rely on  libsdl1.2debian-alsa will ...
<AXL> !
<intelikey> howto find the kernel that a system is running ?
<Samuli^> uname -r
<SeanTater> gpeek: okay thanks
<intelikey> no not the version  the actual file
<Samuli^> or uname..
<gpeek> uname -a for all info
<dennister> i take it lostbyte had to go?
<BenjaminG> SeanTater, I don't have it installed and the basic kubuntu set-up works fine
<intelikey> gpeek the file
<gpeek> the file?
<intelikey> yes the kernel   "vmlinuz*"
<gpeek> umm its probably in /boot
<dennister> ok; i think i've traced the problem back to the make
<zorglu_> intelikey: parse /boot/grub/menu.lst and the /proc/cmdline, and the uname -r
<intelikey> : No such file or directory
<intelikey>  ls: /boot: No such file or directory
<zorglu_> intelikey: but if you got several vmlinuz of the same version on the same partition with  the same boot option, it is harder :)
<dennister> sorglu? would you know how to help me fix a make?
<dennister> one file didn't get included...
<zorglu_> intelikey: how come you got no /boot ?
<dennister> sorry...Zorglu
<zorglu_> dennister: ?
<zorglu_> dennister: dont forget the _ !!! :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ mmmm don't know
<dennister> would you know how to help me fix a make? two files wouldn't be part of it
<zorglu_> intelikey: /boot partition which isnt mounted ?
<zorglu_> hmm even worst you got no directory called boot
<zorglu_> ok dunno, too late :)
<zorglu_> dennister: nope sorry too late
<Snake[ONAIR] > Any metalheads care to tune into my show (starting in 15 mins)
<Snake[ONAIR] > http://imagination.kicks-ass.net/ -> Tune In
<dennister> to compare 2 files of a set, saa7127 has 9 files with different extensions in the /usr/src/ivtv.../driver directory, while msp3400 only has 2 files
<zorglu_> damn http is so misunderstood
<kay> hello do anyone knows a program to shutdown the pc at an special time?
<dennister> as a result, msp3400 is causing further problems all the way down the road
<intelikey> so is there any info that might be stored in /proc that would tell where the kernel is ?
<zorglu_> beginer should not touch MY internet
<zorglu_> i think this is arrogant... not sure tho :)
<zorglu_> /proc/cmdline
<zorglu_>  /proc/sys/kernel
<zorglu_> but the issue here is that the file itself is in ram
<dennister> as a result, when i run 'make', i get a warning message about a Symbol version dump...module.symvers is missing...
<zorglu_> it is a matter of boot to read the file and put it in ram
<zorglu_> then the kernel is started
<Dr_willis> kay,  what 'special' time?
<kay> any time
<kay> i have now 2:00 pm
<kay> and maybe 3:00 pm
<kay> what ever
<intelikey> cat /proc/cmdline >>> root=/dev/sda vga& BOOT_IMAGE=vmlinuz
<zorglu_> kay, use 'at' or a kde software for that
<Dr_willis> kay,  and thats special? :p Cron can do specific jobs at specific times
<zorglu_> kay, and use 'shutdown' to stop the box via command line
<kay> Dr_willis: ok thank you very much
<zorglu_> intelikey: you got the root partition but not the kernel file
<zorglu_> you need to get the menu.lst
<zorglu_> and then you may got the filename
<zorglu_> but not even garanteed
<zorglu_> quite liktely tho
<zorglu_> that and uname -a
<intelikey> zorglu_ hmmm   looking
<zorglu_> locate ?
<intelikey> find / -name menu.lst  >>> /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<intelikey> i don't think that's it.
<dennister> i guess no one can help me :-(
<zorglu_> you got several linux on this box, correct ?
<intelikey> mmmm one that i know of
<intelikey> scanning disks...
<zorglu_> well this grub didnt come out of the blue :)
<intelikey> seems to be maybe a chroot setup also... looking.
<intelikey> no menu.lst  but i did find the lilo.conf
<intelikey> no mention of a kernel that matches the uname -r
<zorglu_> ok good luck
<zorglu_> im off to sleep
<intelikey> k
<LjL> intelikey: what kernel is that? what are you doing?
<thygrrr> Heyas... I still have troubles with lwjgl apps on kubuntu linux. I'm running out of ideas, quite frankly :-(
<intelikey> LjL ah snooping   o.o
<intelikey> shhh
<thygrrr> Wrong channel, even
<LjL> uh? =)
* intelikey has abandond the kernel search and is concentrating on the init scripts now....
<danic> Hello
<Ioh> does anyone here play world of warcraft?
<Ioh> hi
<CVirus> I do
* danic not
<Ioh> what distro are you using?
<CVirus> but I guess this isnt the proper channel to discuss gaming !
<LjL> i don't
<LjL> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<CVirus> Ioh: I used to play it on Gentoo
<Ioh> k. i'm using wine. i was woundering if anyone knew what font i need to be able to read the text?
<CVirus> Ioh: what text ?
<LjL> Ioh: i'm not sure what you mean, but the package "msttcorefonts" (not sure of the name, actually i'm sure it's wrong, i'll check) will give you some of the standard Microsoft fonts
<CVirus> Ioh: read wine's page
<Ioh> nice. thanks alot.
<LjL> ok, the package name is actually correct
<CVirus> Ioh: let me give you a direct link
<intelikey> b i n g o.
<intelikey> b i n g o.
<intelikey> and bingo was his name o
<Ioh> lol
<CVirus> Ioh: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<CVirus> Ioh: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5606
<Ioh> nah. i have wow working
<Ioh> its just i dont have the correct font
<danic> Can anyone help me with the mount command? I have some questions wich the manual is not discussing
<CVirus> Ioh: any idea when shall they delete a character when its non registered for certian amount of time ?
<Ioh> no. they never delete your toon. it stays frozen till you activate the account again
<Ioh> does anyone know where i can get a download for msttcorefonts?
<Hawkwind> Ioh: It's in the repos
<Hawkwind> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Ioh> where do i find that font?
<Ioh> adept?
<CVirus> Ioh: you're using an ATI card ?
<Ioh> yeah
<Ioh> no problems with game wise
<Hawkwind> Ioh: It's in multiverse.  Add the repo if you don't have it and sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Ioh> i just cant read anything
<CVirus> Ioh:
<CVirus> If you using an ATI 8500, 9550 series + you do not need to apply a patch to wine, however you will need to
<CVirus> makesure the regedit entry as described below has been applied or you will suffer from corrupt & missing
<CVirus> text and corrupt video.
<Ioh> k
<Ioh> so in terminal
<CVirus> Ioh: you have the universe and the multiverse repos enabled ?
<Ioh> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<Ioh> not sure. i'm still new to linux
<LjL> yup
<danic> Can anyone help me with the mount command? I have some questions wich the manual is not discussing
<LjL> danic, i might, or i might not (probably not, not too familiar with the mount command). but what are the questions?
<CVirus> danic: just ask
<danic> Ok :-)
<Ioh> this what i got
<Ioh> Reading package lists... Done
<Ioh> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ioh> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ioh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ioh> is only available from another source
<Ioh> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<LjL> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<LjL> !tell toh about multiverse
<LjL> !tell ioh about multiverse
<Ioh> thanks
<danic> I want to mount an NTFS file system (btw, I use Linux for 2 days now). And I found out, that I have to use following command: "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/ntfs -0 ro" to create a readonly mount
<danic> AND (and thats the part)
<Garbaek> ubuntu rocks !! :p
<LjL> Ioh: you need to enable Universe and Multiverse if you want to access all of the ~18000 packages that Ubuntu has. by default, Ubuntu only comes with Main enabled, because that's the only "guaranteed" repository
<danic> for an ntfs mount i need to set umask=4 for a RO NTFS Mount
<danic> but how exactly use umask??
<Hawkwind> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dan_> is there a boost package?
<Hawkwind> danic: Might read that URL there.  It might help you a bit.  I don't use Windows so I have no need for NTFS
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<LjL> !info boost
<Whiz2> How do set a folder as "hidden"?
<ubotu> Package boost does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !find boost
<ubotu> Found: libboost-dev, libboost-python-dev, libboost-python1.33.1, boost-build, libboost-date-time-dev (and 21 others)
<Ioh> how do i enable Universe and Multiverse
<dan_> libboost is what i want
<dan_> thanks
<Dr_willis> Whiz2,  really.. you dont.. or make the directory name begin with a .
<Hawkwind> !repos > Ioh
<danic> Hawkwind: Thank you! I will read through
<LjL> danic, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask i guess, if you really want to know the specifics...
<danic> LjL: Yes, I want :D
<exmethix_> hi together
<exmethix_> i have a problem with opera 9.0
<LjL> Ioh: the short answer is, uncomment *all* the lines that contain the word "universe" in your /etc/apt/source.list, and add the word "multiverse" after it.
<exmethix_> http://www.bilder-speicher.de/Ibby850376.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html
<exmethix_> the buttons on top
<LjL> Ioh: but i would definitely also read the long answer if i were in you
<exmethix_> they are displayed strange
<exmethix_> any idea?
<Whiz2> Dr_willis: Hmm... It's on a network share, but It's a folder that I don't want users of the linux box to be able to see, or easily access. I tried using one of the other computers to set the attribute through windows, but linux denied access for changing attributes
<Dr_willis> You have a share.. and theres one DIRECTORY inside the share you dont want accessed?
<Whiz2> I know there is a way, because there are Hidden folders in Linux.
<Whiz2> Yes that is correct
<Whiz2> no... wait... not acessed... I just want it hidden
<Dr_willis> there are hidden folders in linux? Thats the first id ever heard of that...
<Whiz2> least I'm pretty sure there are
<Dr_willis> you can change the ownership and permissions of directories and perhaps restrict the access.
<Dr_willis> but other then that..  i know of no way to block access to it.
<Whiz2> I want to be able to access the fodler from anywhere, but I don't want others to see it if they browse the share from any computer but the one network PC that I use
<LjL> well, if you put a period as the file character of the directory name, it becomes hidden in most programs...
<LjL> s/file character/first character/
<Ioh> ok i got multiverse installed
<Dr_willis> samba has a lot of options.. you can define specific shares for specific pc's
<Whiz2> the network share itself has 777 rights (Full rights for all)
<LjL> Ioh: ok, issue a "sudo apt-get update" to sync with the newly added repository, and then install msttcorefonts
<Dr_willis> check out that Using Samba book thats Online.
<Whiz2> no... the directory is inside of a share already
<Whiz2> a share inside of a share defeats the purpose if the original share has full access rights
<Whiz2> nevermind. I'll figure something else out
<Ioh> i got a break error?
<trappist> every time I start kde, kmail starts.  I can't seem to tell it not to.  I say start with an empty session in kcontrol, there's nothing in ~/.kde/Autostart starting it.  any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Useing the samba config tool for kde - they got some sort of hidden file options..
<Dr_willis> but ive never used the,
<Hobbsee> trappist: is it in /usr/share/autostart/ either?
<trappist> Hobbsee: nope, but I hadn't looked there before.  never heard of it :)  any other guesses?
<Hobbsee> trappist: not currently. apart from something in the sessions
<Whiz2> trappist: is it running when you restart, or shutdown?
<trappist> Whiz2: kontact is, but not kmail by itself
<trappist> Whiz2: at any rate I told kde don't save my sessions, use an empty one
<Whiz2> trappist: I would say close everything that you don't want opening before restarting/shutting down...
<Whiz2> trappist: wait so you don't let it reopen anything you had open after restart?
<trappist> Whiz2: tried that, just to make sure it wasn't a bug in the sessions thing, but it starts every time.
<trappist> Whiz2: right.
<Ioh> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Ioh> what does this mean
<Ioh> ?
<Whiz2> trappist: I had that issue not too long ago with qtPart... I uninstalled the package, andhaven't had the issue again
<trappist> Ioh: hard to say.  try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' on the command line and you should get a more informative error message
<Ash-Fox> I really need prempt disabled in the kernel, is there a boot option or something?
<trappist> Whiz2: hah yeah, that oughtta do it, but I'm not interested in uninstalling kmail
<Whiz2> Ioh: Possibly a corrupted package
<trappist> Ash-Fox: no, it's a compile-time kernel config option
<Whiz2> trappist: No I would think not lol
<Ash-Fox> trappist, any ubuntu kernels that don't have it?
<Ioh> how can i fix it?
<trappist> Ash-Fox: probably the server kernels, there wouldn't be any use for it on a server
<trappist> Ioh: I told you
<Hawkwind> trappist: Have you made sure all apps are closed when you shutdown and/or restart KDE ?
<Ioh> it didnt work
<trappist> Hawkwind: even though that shouldn't be necessary with my config, yes.  no go.
<Whiz2> trappist: You might try checking the options for Kmail itself. There might be an autostart option, but I can't really say, because I've never used it
<Ash-Fox> trappist, unfortunately I need the restricted modules for fglrx.. blah
<Hawkwind> trappist: I had this problem on Edgy a few days ago.  Finally I closed everything, restarted KDE a couple of times and it finally worked
<trappist> Ioh: no, but you got a better error message.  what was it?
<trappist> Ash-Fox: I have a hard time figuring out why you'd need fglrx and a non-preempt kernel at the same time
<trappist> Hawkwind: been doing it to me for months here
<Ioh> break (install)
<Ash-Fox> trappist, because preempt causes some 3d software to lock up on ati cards
<Hawkwind> trappist: Weird.  I don't use KDE that often but when I do I never had this problem til just recently on my Edgy vmware install
<trappist> Ash-Fox: the restricted modules stuff should be available for the server kernels as well
<trappist> (I would think)
<M4X1MUM> alright my torrent finally works!!!
<Ash-Fox> trappist,
<Ash-Fox> ash-fox@sphinx:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Ash-Fox> Reading package lists... Done
<Ash-Fox> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ash-Fox> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-server
<Hawkwind> Ackkk @ the pasting
<Hawkwind> Use pastebin please
<M4X1MUM> is apt support rpm.bin file?
<M4X1MUM> blah i mean adept
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: :P
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: better to not use rpm if you can help it
<trappist> Ash-Fox: well I'll be.  well, there's still installing the package from ati's site, or you could grab the kernel-headers package and build the lrm package yourself
<aftertaf> normaly no need to
<trappist> M4X1MUM: and anyway, no
<M4X1MUM> im trying to install java re, but i cannot find it in adept
<M4X1MUM> and the java website provided rpm.bin and .bin
<trappist> M4X1MUM: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<trappist> !repos
<Hawkwind> !java > trappist
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Ackkk
<trappist> heh
<Hawkwind> Dang tab completion
<Hawkwind> !java > M4X1MUM
<trappist> actually, I even have kmail specifically excluded from apps that *would* start due to a saved session, if I were doing that at all
<M4X1MUM> apt = adept?
<trappist> M4X1MUM: not quite.  adept is a graphical front-end for apt.
<M4X1MUM> ooh
<trappist> ok then, next problem.  this is a new one.  I said don't show icons on my desktop for unmounted smb shares, but here they are.
<trappist> actually they didn't go away when I hit apply.  ima restart kde and see if it gets it...
<M4X1MUM> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<M4X1MUM> can't i just download the .bin from java website and install it?
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: add universe
<trappist> ok that worked, I guess I'll file a bug about the apply button.
<trappist> M4X1MUM: you could, but you're much better off sticking with the package management system whenever possible, and in this case it's possible and actually easier
<Hawkwind> !info sun-java5-bin
<M4X1MUM> add universe?
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<trappist> multiverse :)
<Hawkwind> It's in multiverse, not universe
<M4X1MUM> add to where?
<aftertaf> !tell M4X1MUM about multiverse
<trappist> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> M4X1MUM: Read the info the bot is giving you in pm and here
<axel> sup
<trappist> and NEXT problem.  I insert a dvd.  dialog box pops up, title of "Error - KIOExec", message: /media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected.  what gives there?
<Ioh> what does it mean when i get "break (install)" when i try to install msttcorefonts
<Ioh> ?
<Whiz2> trappist: I've never seen that error, so I can not help you there.
<intelikey> what error ?
<trappist> Whiz2: hint: it only happened after I added a handler that said open "xine dvd://dev/dvd".  before that I got what you'd expect, with the option to watch it in kaffeine, which I hate
<trappist> intelikey: 19:45 <trappist> and NEXT problem.  I insert a dvd.  dialog box pops up, title of "Error - KIOExec", message: /media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected.  what gives there?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: :P
<gabor> Yo yo yo
<aftertaf> :) hows stuff Hobbsee ?
<Whiz2> trappist: Did you manage to fix your kmail issue?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: okay, work soon
<trappist> Whiz2: no, guess I'll have to file a bug on that one
<M4X1MUM> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <-- this multiverse?
<M4X1MUM> still cannot find it
<Whiz2> trappist: Yup... maybe they will figure out what causes it, and add it to a future update
<aftertaf> work? sunday? argh!
<Whiz2> It's Saturday here
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: are you using adept?
<intelikey> trappist check malone ?    seems like that might be a known issue.
<trappist> I guess this is what happens after using linux for ~10 years.  when you have questions, nobody can answer em :)
<aftertaf> ive got a floating point exception with evms gui and ncurses :/
<intelikey> i remember something about a kio bug
<M4X1MUM> yeah
<trappist> intelikey: yeah there are lots of those iirc.  I'll look.
<intelikey> trappist yes that too.
<intelikey> the 10 thing
<M4X1MUM> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/ <-- download from this website is ok?
<trappist> M4X1MUM: yes
<Whiz2> trappist: I'm a newbie when it comes to Linux, but I'm teaching myself how to use it by finding my own answers when no one can answer them... just recently had hard drive issues, and so had to do research on fstab, then I had network issues, so I did research on samba, and smb.conf then rewrote both files by hand to match the options I wanted. :-)
<trappist> M4X1MUM: but you'll be a lot happier after you figure out how to turn on the extra repositories.  LOTS of nice packages.
<trappist> Whiz2: that's the way to go
<M4X1MUM> where do the .deb stored after adept download them? it would be nice to be able to back it up so i don't have to download them again
<intelikey> M4X1MUM /var/cache/apt/archives
<trappist> M4X1MUM: /var/cache/apt/archives
<trappist> oops
<intelikey> :)
<M4X1MUM> ok thanks
<trappist> intelikey: any idea what package I'd look at for those kio slave issues?
<Whiz2> trappist: I've also researched the specifics of "sudo" and "kdesu"... I'm starting to learn the ins & outs of kubuntu on ny own... this is also just the way I learned the advanced issues for Windows (all versions)
<M4X1MUM> this is the first time in my life i've use keyboard more than my mouse :)
<Whiz2> trial & error is fun
<Whiz2> lol
<trappist> M4X1MUM: get used to it :)
<intelikey> trappist avtually no.   context search ?
<Whiz2> M4X1MUM: The shell/terminal reminds me of the old DOS days lol
<trappist> when the batteries go out on my mouse, I sometimes don't realize it for days
<M4X1MUM> now that i have Opera, that browser has keyboard shortcut for everything lol
<intelikey> browser
<intelikey> wget url | less
<nik> Hey does anyone in here kno stuff about ndiswrapper?
<M4X1MUM> once java is installed, i can install azureus muahahahaha
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> nik ^  see if that helps
<nik> thanks
<nik> well
<trappist> M4X1MUM: hey guess what.  once your universe and multiverse repos are enabled, you can apt-get install azureus :)
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: ok. Do you have adept open now?
<M4X1MUM> yeah
<Hawkwind> I'm glad I've got a wireless mouse that doesn't need the batteries replaced anymore :)
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: ok.... ill guide you
<Hawkwind> Wireless and cordless
<trappist> Hawkwind: I theoretically do, but I seem to have misplaced the rechargeable ones
<nik> what the problem is is ndiswrapper installs(its on a vector linux laptop) and then it lets me install the driver but it doesnt recognize the card as being in, nor does it recognize any eth0/wlan0 ports
<nik> just loopback
<M4X1MUM> ok
<Hawkwind> trappist: I have the MX1000 laser mouse which has the battery built-in :)
<trappist> sweet.
<M4X1MUM> i only have 5 repository enabled
<trappist> ok ima write a script for adding repos.
<intelikey> i only have three lines in my sources.list file
<Hawkwind> trappist: Though it's funny as I constantly forget to put it on the charger at night so every now and then I look at the charge light and notice it's almost out completely
<M4X1MUM> 3 lines!?!?!
<Hawkwind> trappist: It's gotta be written in python :P
* Hawkwind Ducks
<Ioh> what is a typical font used in games?
<trappist> yeah right.
<Hawkwind> Ioh: Probably no such thing as 'typical font used in games'
<Ioh> lawl
<intelikey> use php
<Hawkwind> trappist: Let me know when you have said script done.  I'd like to post it on my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ forums
<aftertaf> i only had 3 till i added google and amarok latest
<trappist> Hawkwind: will do
<aftertaf> hey weird, i cant access the repository menu in adept
<M4X1MUM> do i need those deb-src?
<intelikey> aftertaf google  repo ?   meeh
<aftertaf> ok M4X1MUM you have your repository list open?
<M4X1MUM> yeah
<Hawkwind> M4X1MUM: not unless you plan on building things from source
<aftertaf> ok. those lines where you have main at the end
<M4X1MUM> ok i've disable those deb-src
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: you see em?
<M4X1MUM> main restricted ?
<aftertaf> you have a dapper main and a dapper restricted, right?
<aftertaf> yeah ok.
<aftertaf> add after restricted, universe multiverse
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: mine reads deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse universe
<Hawkwind> But do *not* use 'edgy' in yours M4X1MUM
<Hawkwind> Hah
<aftertaf> stay on dapper...... but put those words on the end
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hawkwind> He'll be in for a treat if he does
<intelikey> sed 's/main*/main restrected universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.new
<aftertaf> looool
<intelikey> skript'd        ^
<Ioh> anyone know any sites to get free fonts
<Hawkwind> Ioh: I know of one that will get you 6,760 fonts
<Ioh> are they in a zip
<M4X1MUM> ok done
<Ioh> because i have alot of cut and paste if not
<Hawkwind> Ioh: Of course
<M4X1MUM> is dapper and dapper-update the same thing?
<Ioh> lol
<aftertaf> is kde 3.5.5 worth getting? or will i be stuck without a K environment that works? :P
<Ioh> what is the site?
<LjL> Ioh: look, if you have installed msttcorefonts, and a game in wine is showing text incorrectly, i think it is *not* due to missing fonts, but just to wine misbehaving.
<Ioh> nah. msttcorefonts wont install
<intelikey> M4X1MUM no
<Ioh> it says there was an error in a d/l
<LjL> kde 3.5.5? gee, i should have www.kde.org set on auto-refresh every 30 seconds to keep up on releases
<aftertaf> its not released yet
<Hawkwind> Ioh: Then you have an issue with your mirrors
<aftertaf> at all.
<Ioh> what do i do about that?
<Hawkwind> Though there are 3.5.5 packages for Edgy actually
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: youll have one line with main, one with updates and one with security
<Hawkwind> Ioh: Without showing us errors in http://pastebin.ulteo.us it's going to be hard for us to help you
<intelikey> M4X1MUM dapper dapper-update and dapper-security are the three sections you "need"   and   "main restrected universe multiverse"  in each
<LjL> ioh, if it won't install, then it means you haven't set up multiverse correctly most likely. paste the errors as Hawkwind said, and possibly also paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<aftertaf> you understand that M4X1MUM ?
<aftertaf> its not easy grasping all this in one go for a newbie..... most of us have been there
<Hawkwind> LjL: Not necessarily true by what he said if you'd read what he stated
<LjL> (and, ioh, solving the wrong problem generally leads to trouble ;)
<M4X1MUM> ooh
<Hawkwind> LjL: He stated:  There was a problem with the download of the file.  Therefore, he has the repos set obviously
<M4X1MUM> hmm i have dapper-backport
<tony_> hi guys
<LjL> Hawkwind: well, i don't know. let us just see his sources.list and find out
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: thats fo exatra goodness ;)
<intelikey> M4X1MUM some use backports some don't
<tony_> dose anyone know if there is a way to open .chm files in linux
<Hawkwind> LjL: How many times do we need to see it ?
<LjL> Hawkwind: uh, if he posted it already, i didn't see it. not omnipresent, you know
<Hawkwind> LjL: The problem is with the actual package on the mirror.  We've gotten that far already before you showed up
<M4X1MUM> so i should set "main restricted universe multiverse" to all distribution?
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: to those 3 lines, yes
<intelikey> M4X1MUM yes
<intelikey> be sure and update when finished.
<LjL> Hawkwind: ok, still i'm not sure how downloading random fonts from a random site and installing them manually will likely help, honestly.
<M4X1MUM> ooh crap 43 updatable package
<M4X1MUM> what a pain
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: nah.
<aftertaf> its good
<Hawkwind> LjL: If you notice, I've been helping him get msttcorefonts installed from the beginning since he asked.  I've yet to give him the URL for what he asked for
<aftertaf> plus, youll have a lot ore available now
<intelikey> i may try my hand at installing the nvidia driver just so i can see if it's easy or hard...
<aftertaf> +m
<Hawkwind> LjL: I'd appreciate it if you allow me to finish helping him instead of stating stuff that isn't true or hasn't been done
<LjL> Hawkwind: alright, go on please.
<aftertaf> cmh files? tried apt-cache search chm?
<intelikey> M4X1MUM that's why you need security and updates enabled.    bug fixes and security patches   (if you care about security)   is a good thing         until it hoses your system anyway....
<Hawkwind> Bahhh, now he's gone from the network again.  I had him in PM
<aftertaf> tony_: ^^
<M4X1MUM> damn linux kernel so huge
<tony_> sorry.. i kinda got into x  and was trying to get back to kdm. heheh
<tony_> aftertaf: didn't try that yet. but i will try it now
<aftertaf> tony_: xchm - Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X
<aftertaf> :)
<intelikey> M4X1MUM not using propritary vidio drivers are you ?
<LjL> Hawkwind: you owe me a virtual pint of beer if it turns out that his sources.list was wrong, anyway!
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: XP takes up 2 giga :)
<Hawkwind> LjL: I've seen his sources.list, 3 times
<tony_> cool thanks . i have a linux book that is in chm and is better to read it in linux then in window
<aftertaf> yeah ;)
* Hawkwind Hands LjL a gallon of beer anyways just for fun
* LjL drinks
<M4X1MUM> aaah actually i haven't install nvidia dirver yet, i forgot. I got to install automatix first
<M4X1MUM> i tried using adept to install but i dont think its working
<aftertaf> automatix? takes the fun out of doing it yourself
<M4X1MUM> the screen saver still lags
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: use console?
<aftertaf> with nvidia you need to modify things by hand iirc
<Brydenn33> GOD I LOVE KUBUNTU haha
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<M4X1MUM> really?
<intelikey> doing it your self takes the fun out of doing it your self....
<aftertaf> Brydenn33: yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Brydenn33> i just got XMMS to play Monkeys Audio files
<Brydenn33> that's sooooooooooo sweet!!!
<aftertaf> intelikey: very deep, in a recursive sort of deep, in a recursive sort of deep, in a recursive sort of deep, in a recursive sort of deep, way
<intelikey> :)
<aftertaf> hehe
* aftertaf rools a cig
<now3d> Hello, Could someone tell me how I can disable the X Login manager please? I would like to go straight to a terminal login on this box
<M4X1MUM> XMMS an mp3 player?
<LjL> yeah
<Brydenn33> yah it is
<tony_> i installed xchm. do i have to reboot the system for the application to show up or can i just log of the session and relog back in
<M4X1MUM> so it support .ape and .flac?
<LjL> now3d: "disabling" it, i'd avoid... but from KControl, you can set things up so that you aren't asked for a password, i think
<intelikey> some people are so deep, they're stuck.
<intelikey> yeah
<Brydenn33> no it doesnt support .ape by default
<Brydenn33> i had to install a plugin and the .ape codec
<Brydenn33> its not too tricky now that i have the right repositories
<now3d> LjL: ah... i really need to go straight to a terminal
<aftertaf> tony_: restart kde, or type it in a console
<LjL> now3d: ah, so you don't want X at all?
<intelikey> now3d  man update-rc.d     the service is  kdm
<aftertaf> can i resize my /home partiton without unmounting it?
<tony_> ok .
<LjL> now3d: sorry, missed that. yeah, just disable kdm
<Brydenn33> M4X1MUM: you interested in getting XMMS to play .ape files?
<now3d> LjL: I want X, but i want to start it using "startx" when i need it..
<LjL> now3d: that should still be possible, after you've disabled kdm... even though honestly i haven't tried running "startx" in Ubuntu since a long time
<M4X1MUM> not now, im still trying to install nvidia lol, setting up the system one by one
<aftertaf> now3d: or hit alt-F1 on boot
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: yeah!!!!!
<Brydenn33> M4X1MUM: hehe yah i had a bit of trouble installing my invidia card
<Brydenn33> but i got it working
<intelikey> now3d  disable kdm   use sudo update-rc.d -d kdm 2     iirc  but use the man page to make sure.
<Hitmanx> how do can i add the current directory to my path so i dont have to type ./ to execute?
<now3d> aftertaf: Is X still running then tho?
<trappist> Hawkwind: this is getting fun, and I've decided to make it a gui
<LjL> Hitmanx: you could do that, but that's usually adviced against for various reasons.
<Hawkwind> trappist: Very kewl indeed.  You should get it into the distro somehow if possible
<LjL> Hitmanx: anyway, "export PATH=$PATH:." should do the trick
<aftertaf> now3d: yeah. but if you type /etc/init.d/kdm stop it stops for good
<Hitmanx> cheers
<Hitmanx> will that add it everytime i reboot tho?
<aftertaf> best is to disable kdm like said above
<LjL> Hitmanx: no. you'd need to add it to your .bashrc for that
<trappist> Hawkwind: hah, first let's see if a) I can do it and b) it doesn't suck
<Hitmanx> ah thats what im looking for, where can i find it?
<LjL> Hitmanx: in your home directory
<flaccid> i dont get why you install stuff with apt-get then you remove it but it doesn't remove all the files
<aftertaf> flaccid: --purge
<LjL> flaccid: well, it doesn't remove configuration files, because you might want to re-install the same program at a later stage, without losing the previous configuration
<flaccid> oh
<trappist> flaccid: it likes to keep configuration files, so if you decide to reinstall you haven't lost everything.  but as aftertaf said, apt-get remove --purge will kill it pretty dead.
<flaccid> its just that games are still there
<aftertaf> rumour is that apt is based on symantec, thatll be why :)
<Hitmanx> LjL: can i add export PATH=$PATH:. at the end of that file?
<flaccid> from gnome
<LjL> Hitmanx: not sure the end of the file is the right place, let me look
<intelikey> Hitmanx echo "export PATH=\"\$PATH:./\"" >> ~/.profile
<trappist> flaccid: what did you uninstall
<aftertaf> intelikey: a real script sharpshoota
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: does kubuntu have a Geography traceroute program ?
<trappist> intelikey: ack!  that's terrible!
<LjL> Hitmanx: yeah... should work. i guess intelikey's suggestion is more elegant though
<trappist> nononononono
<flaccid> ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> MotorCityMadMan,  i saw on in the repos last night while browseing them
<aftertaf> MotorCityMadMan: xt - A graphical traceroute
<trappist> the reason that's not done by default is that it's a big security problem
<flaccid> well better
<aftertaf> apt-cache search  is better than google :)
<M4X1MUM> when i try to do this sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, i got Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Hitmanx> cheers guys
<intelikey> trappist that's what he asked for.
<trappist> flaccid: ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage.  its only purpose is to depend on other packages.  removing it won't remove much of anything.
<LjL> trappist: i had already told him that. then it's his decision...
<flaccid> oops better question. how can i get a list of packages that are removed but not purged?
<trappist> intelikey: it's bad.
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: check the driver is nvidia and not nv in your Xorg.conf
<aftertaf> flaccid: synaptic does that.....
<flaccid> trappist: ah right. so its good to install but uninstall hmm thats not good
<flaccid> cool i'll try
<trappist> flaccid: --purge wouldn't have helped you here.  it won't do you any good.  use debfoster to remove packages that were installed with ubuntu-desktop.
<intelikey> trappist splain
<M4X1MUM> where is that file located?
<now3d> thanks guys, night
<LjL> M4X1MUM: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> you know i've always heard synaptic mentioned
<flaccid> first time i've used it now lol
<LjL> that's not good...
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: you can open it in a console with write privileges via sudo kate
<Whiz2> synaptic? what's that?
<LjL> !synaptic > Whiz2
<LjL> Whiz2: same thing as Adept in KDE
<Whiz2> oh ok basically add/remove programs for linux
<tony_> is virtual consol same thing as those buttons labled 1 through 4 on my panel ???
<trappist> intelikey: by default, the shell searches your $PATH, all of which should be writable only as root.  the reason is so I can't plop something nefarious into your PATH and have you execute it without even knowing it.
<LjL> Whiz2: yeah, except that, contrary to Windows, you actually use it to *add* programs, and not just to remove them
<M4X1MUM> Section "Device"  driver "nv" <-- change this?
<LjL> Whiz2: or, alternatively, you can avoid using it, and install stuff by hand, and break the system ;)
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: yep, to nvidia
<Ioh> BUHAHAHAHA I GOT THE FONT!!!!!!
<aftertaf> loooll
<flaccid> so you can like install ubuntu-desktop then remove desired gnome packages
<Ioh> oh well. i'm off to gay it up
<Whiz2> tony_: those numbers labeled 1-4 on your panel are virtual desktops, not consoles. i dunno what virtual consoles are
<Ioh> i mean wow it up
<flaccid> after removing ubuntu-desktop
<M4X1MUM> boardname "nv" <-- how about this one?
<LjL> Ioh: what was the problem?
<trappist> flaccid: in edgy it'll be different.  you will be able to say 'sudo apt-get autoremove' (I think that's what it is) and it'll clean out stuff that's only installed because it was depended on by something you've since removed.
<aftertaf> tony_: vconsoles are consoles opened in X i think
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: no leave the others
<flaccid> thats pretty cool
<LjL> trappist: yes, that's it
<Ioh> i didnt haev the right font in the wine, font file
<intelikey> trappist that's the reason for it being at the end and not the beginning.
<tony_> i see, because im reading the book and tells me how to activate v consol , but nothing happening
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: just driver!!!
<M4X1MUM> ok
<aftertaf> tony_: used screen yet?
<Ioh> i had to d/l alot before i found the right one
<aftertaf> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<tony_> it say HOLD left ALT and click on funcation key from F1 Trough F8 to activaate vconsole
<aftertaf> tony_: means drop to console?
<LjL> tony_: hold alt *and* ctrl, if you're inside X
<LjL> tony_: then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to X
<aftertaf> ie when youre not in X. or^^ if you are
<trappist> intelikey: yeah, that's definitely way better than at the beginning, but it's still rather nasty.  for example I might take advantage of a common type, and put a file called "suod" in your home dir, which will capture your password for later use then send it on to sudo, without you ever knowing.
<intelikey> trappist PATH=./:$PATH  == bad    PATH=$PATH:./ = user option.   and he asked.  so i told him how.   path always takes the first match doesn't it.
<tony_> i did that , hard time to comming back out of x
<trappist> intelikey: s/type/typo/
<M4X1MUM> still give me error :(
<aftertaf> lol you did a typo on typo
<tony_> console i mean . in the book it reffers to having multible v console , so you can switch back and forth between them
<LjL> trappist: although, honestly, if you already have access to my home dir, i think i'd have bigger worries to worry about than that...
<aftertaf> M4X1MUM: you need to restartr x
<aftertaf> tony_: because you can do just that
<LjL> tony_: yes. type ctrl+alt+F1 to go to the first virtual console, then ctrl+alt+F2 for the second, etc, and ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to X
<intelikey> hehhe or sduo
<tony_> ahhhhh. now i get it LjL :)
<tony_> thanks
<trappist> LjL: no, a major reason linux tends to be so much more secure is that the damage is limited if a user account is compromised.  but if you have sudo, and I can write to your home dir, and I can get you to run arbitrary scripts... then it gets nasty.
<tony_> this damn books can be more clear
<flaccid> heh synaptic rox
<LjL> tony_: Alt alone, without Ctrl, works when you'are *already* outside X (i.e. already in a virtual console). from inside X, you need to use Ctrl+Alt
<flaccid> !synaptic > flaccid
<M4X1MUM> restart the pc?
<intelikey> but i don't use root jr.  so it would be a long wait   :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts X
<trappist> unless you're running xgl, for some reason
<trappist> then it's shift-backspace
<trappist> which really sucks.
<Samuli^> you're free to change it to whatever you want.
<trappist> given its proximity to the pipe key on decent keyboards
<LjL> trappist: well, not really a major worry in single-user desktop systems, since the sensitive stuff is actually the stuff that's in your home. and at any rate... if i am a sudoer, and you gain access to my account, i consider myself rooted, no matter wether you have yet managed to get around the sudo password... though that's just me
<trappist> LjL: if you're a sudoer and I gain access to your account, you're still relatively ok unless I know your password.
<M4X1MUM> ok
<aftertaf> he gone....
<trappist> LjL: it's all pretty relative.  your data can't be trusted anymore, but you don't have to reinstall the whole system.  you don't have to worry that 'ls' has been pwned.
<m4x1mum> oh crap what the hell, it restart immediately i thought there will be some yes or no message box thing
<trappist> hehe
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: hehe
<aftertaf> and did it work?
<LjL> trappist: alright, and indeed, i definitely *don't* have "." set in my $PATH. and when the guy asked, the first thing i said is that it's considered bad. but then, if one really wants to do it, i just tell them how... 1) it's their system 2) on a desktop system, it doesn't really make that much of a difference
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: open a console and type glxgears
<m4x1mum> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable still give me error, but glxgears works
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: should be cool then.
<trappist> LjL: I won't preach it to you guys, and I hope I didn't come across that way, but the way I see it insecure systems end up as spambots and other nasties that make *my* life harder, and I won't tell somebody to do something that will compromise their security unnecessarily
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: did you get the nvidia splash screen?
<LjL> trappist: i mean, really, if that's a security concern on a typical desktop Ubuntu, then what about the "sudo make install"s that people are doing all the time -- from untrusted sites? ;)
<trappist> LjL: that is, won't tell them *how* to
<m4x1mum> no
<LjL> trappist: that's a valid stance.
<m4x1mum> but at least the screen saver is smooth now, no lagginess
<aftertaf> yeah good then
<m4x1mum> ok next stop, making those video file work!!
<intelikey> hmmm four more hours worth of kernel dl (an older version than apt-get update installs) just to see if i can install nvidia-glx    why do i have to down grade the kernel to do this?  is that an oversight in the package management ?
<trappist> !restricted > m4x1mum
<trappist> intelikey: do you maybe need to apt-get update?
<m4x1mum> say can i move /media/sdb1 to /media/some_meaningful_name?
<Dr_willis> huh..   ive nerver had that issue
<linuxkid2> I've had a huge meltdown. I accidently copied a floppy image to hda1 instead of fd0. I was on a liveCD at the time, and my root partition is wiped. HELP!
<trappist> intelikey: it's been a really long time since I had an issue with out-of-sync kernel/lrm
<Dr_willis> ick
<trappist> linuxkid2: there's really no coming back from that without a reinstall.
<intelikey> trappist no
<Dr_willis> m4x1mum,  yes edit fstab is 1 way
<intelikey> trappist nvidia-glx depends on 2.6.23  2.6.26 is running
<linuxkid2> really? please say there's some way to fix it.
<trappist> intelikey: where the hell did you get those!  I'm on edgy and I got 2.6.17
<trappist> and, I'm pretty sure those kernel versions don't exist
<intelikey> trappist dapper
<aftertaf> hey i have a qu about xorg and nvidia
<trappist> intelikey: do you mean 2.6.15-23 and 2.6.15-26?
<m4x1mum> how do i edit fstab?
<intelikey> oh yeah  2.6.15-23
<trappist> haha
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> reading in console and typing in x     brain fart.
<aftertaf> i have Options   "RenderAccel"    "true" and "NvAgp" "1" both comentted out, what are they for?
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: with kate, sudo kate to modify
<jtholmes> m4x1mum: from  the command line use vim
<aftertaf> vim for noobs is rough
<Dr_willis> sudo EDITORYOULIKE  /etc/fstab
<trappist> intelikey: I see the -26 lrm packages on packages.ubuntu.com.  maybe your mirror gave up on getting updates or something?
<jtholmes> aftertaf: yes but it is so rewarding
<linuxkid2> c'mon, there has to be a way.
<trappist> Dr_willis: or, sudoedit /etc/fstab
<intelikey> trappist -26 lrm   ?      for the nvidia-glx ?
<LjL> !info testdisk
<trappist> intelikey: for the nvidia kernel modules
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<aftertaf> jtholmes: i agree!
<linuxkid2> no goof, can't boot Kubuntu
<trappist> intelikey: presumably it also has the nvidia-glx package that depends on that stuff.  no way that would go unnoticed across 3 kernel releases.
<linuxkid2> good
<LjL> linuxkid2: then use a live cd
<aftertaf> anyone know for xorg options?
<intelikey> trappist hmmm wonder why it's only finding nvidia-glx that depends on the -23 kernel ?
<linuxkid2> all that got wiped was the first like 1.4 MB, by dd/ that can't be un-undoable.
<m4x1mum>   /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1  <--which sdb1 do i change? both
<trappist> intelikey: maybe try a new mirror and/or apt-get clean
<linuxkid2> I'm fine with reinstalling, but i've got data on that disk.
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: the second one
<m4x1mum> ok
<intelikey> apt-get clean  0.0  not on your life.   this is dialup.
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: BUT.... make sure you create the folder in the /media folder or you wont mount it
<trappist> m4x1mum: /dev/sdb1 is the device.  /media/sdb1 is where it gets mounted.
<LjL> linuxkid2: that's what i'm saying -- testdisk should be the program you need to recover those data
<m4x1mum> ok
<LjL> linuxkid2: just boot from a live cd, install it, and cross your fingers
<tony_> how can i find different chanals using konversation ??? i only get connected to kubuntu
<linuxkid2> ok, but how do I get it? Is it abailable in Knoppix?
<aftertaf> tony_: type /j #channelname
<LjL> tony_: "/join #channelname" to join. the command "/list" will show all available channels, but it will most likely result in you being disconnected for excess flood
<intelikey> tony_  /list   but don't do it.   you'll never see the end of the scroll
<m4x1mum> yay it works
<LjL> linuxkid2: i don't know -- it's most definitely available in ubuntu. don't you have the ubuntu desktop cd?
<tony_> oops
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: w2twwol
<tony_> tooo late , did it already
<m4x1mum> now i have to make it writable and change the owner ohhhh dannnngggg
<aftertaf> lol
<linuxkid2> yes, but i'd rather use knoppix on a live-cd thing
<tony_> so whats the best way of finding chanalls
<m4x1mum> oh wait, kubuntu can write to NTFS right?
<linuxkid2> do you mean that if I install kubuntu overr the wiped partition it can still recover from the formatted disk?
<aftertaf> linuxmaybe try theultimate boot cd
<LjL> linuxkid2: well, that's your choice. i'm not familiar with knoppix. i'm not sure what you would lose by using the ubuntu cd, though
<aftertaf> it has tools to recover loads of things
<LjL> linuxkid2: no, i'm not saying you should install *anything* on your HD
<LjL> linuxkid2: i'm just saying you should boot from the Ubuntu Live CD, install testdisk, and run it over the damaged partition
<linuxkid2> how do I install stuff on a livecd?
<LjL> linuxkid2: with apt-get, just like you'd do on a normal installation.,
<linuxkid2> really?
<LjL> really.
<aftertaf> tony_: /j # and the name of what you want to join.... it either exists or it soesnt
<linuxkid2> oh, ok, thanks.
<Dr_willis> Reeeeeeeeeeely?
<Dr_willis> :)
<linuxkid2> exit
<LjL> linuxkid2: well, at least if you're not going to install the whole of Universe. it all gets loaded into a RAM disk, so...
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> blah
<m4x1mum> kubuntu can write to NTFS right?
<LjL> yes and no. yes, you can. no, you shouldn't ;)
<LjL> anyway, off to bed
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: f
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: reformat to fat or ext3
<intelikey> tony_  /join #blah     either you join a channel or make one and then chanserv comes and kicks you out of it...   lol
<aftertaf> win can read ext3 too :)
<m4x1mum> aaawwww i have to transfer 100+Gb data just to change the format :(
<tony_> lol
<tony_> im getting used to getting kicked out ..
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<aftertaf> m4x1mum: biiig usb disk you have there
<method|> m4x1mum: what i do is make a fat32 partition that windows and linux can read and write too
<method|> helps alot
<tony_> method|: thats what i did too
<aftertaf> method|: ditched fat for ext3, no 4gb limit
<m4x1mum> but i have files over 4Gb
<tony_> this way i can pass files between the two
<aftertaf> hehehehehehehehe
<method|> i dont mess with the experimental methods of windows reading and writing to ext or reiser or linux writing to ntfs
<intelikey> tony_ 'xchat' used to have a channel search with filtering options  pretty handy for bigger servers
<aftertaf> ext2fs for zindope
<method|> m4x1mum: yeah that's always my problem too
<method|> dvds and such?
<m4x1mum> yeah
<m4x1mum> backup mostly
<intelikey> like filter out all channels with less than 300 ppl
<aftertaf> go ext3, and install ext2fs for windows, it the best compromise
<m4x1mum> damn, ok i better start transferring the files first :(
<m4x1mum> 2000+ files in there i have to transfer
<tony_> yes is true. i think i should use xchat rather knonversation
<m4x1mum> xchat is better than konverstion?
<intelikey> knonversation    :)
<trappist> m4x1mum: it's a matter of preference.  I would say no.
<tony_> lol
<tony_> ok ok ,
<intelikey> epic is irc dinctom
<m4x1mum> konversation couldnt make the channel list to display on the right :(, i use mirc all the time
<tony_> typo. im just way too tired.
<tony_> :P
<Dr_willis> sirc :)
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: It's personal preference.  Some like it, some don't.  It's all I use, though I do have irssi(cli client) running from my server to log channels for channel stat pages
<trappist> I use irssi.  it's the best irc client on earth.  that's a fact.
<intelikey> tony_ i liked it.    me makes note of    "knonversation"
<Hawkwind> trappist: Bahhh!
<tony_> lol
<m4x1mum> lol
<tony_> i have all the copyright to that word
<tony_> :P
<trappist> but seriously.  irssi + screen + bitlbee = chat nirvana
<luke-jr_> What's the wifi config app included with Kubuntu 6.06?
<trappist> luke-jr_: kwifimanager
<m4x1mum> how to disable the bluetooth service? i dont even need them
<luke-jr_> trappist: no, kwifimanager is different
<luke-jr_> the program I mean has a list of APs and such
<luke-jr_> and a wizard to connect to em
<intelikey> m4x1mum man update-rc.d
<InteliWasp> anyone know how to chace down a usb problem?
<Dr_willis> COntrol Center -> system admin -> system Services
<m4x1mum> i dont even know the bluetooth service name
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> it has blue in the name i bet
<trappist> InteliWasp: try this "I'm having <this usb problem>.  I've done <these troubleshooting steps> but <this> still happens when I do <that>.  what should I look at next?"
* intelikey guesses    ahhh   bluetooth  ?
<Dr_willis> bluez i think
<Hawkwind> kdebluetooth
<Hawkwind> There is also bluez-utils
<m4x1mum> bluez-utils? safe to disable?
<intelikey> m4x1mum yes
<trappist> m4x1mum: yes.  sudo update-rc.d -f bluez-utils remove (I think)
* intelikey removes all services....
* Dr_willis removes all intelikey 's
<InteliWasp> i am not sure where to start but when my ipod is pluged in a USB port, it randomly unmounts and pops up the "what do you want to do with this device?" screen and yes interupting data transfers...
<Dr_willis> Optimus OLED Keyboard Linux Driver is a driver for the Art Lebedev Studio's Optimus keyboard.
<Dr_willis> I want one. :P
<trappist> InteliWasp: that sounds like a hardware problem.  when it does that, check the output of dmesg and see if you can spot an event just before it umounts.
<InteliWasp> i want the keyboard more than the 3 button thingy
<InteliWasp> trappist: ok i'll try that
<m4x1mum> transferring the first 30Gb first :(
<tony_> am i right to assume KDE is writen using Qt ??
<tony_> c++
<trappist> InteliWasp: also, consider trying a different usb port.  sounds like something may be loose.
<tony_> ?
<trappist> tony_: yes
<tony_> thanks..
<m4x1mum> gah 10 minute to transfer
<tony_> im trying to learn c++ and im getting Qt.. , BUT need to learn linux inside and out first
<tony_> so iguess 10 years from now i can write HELLO WORLD
<m4x1mum> i never use Qt before... i like GTK
<Dr_willis> tony_,  it helps :)
<linuxkid2> what was that program again?
<trappist> tony_: maybe try some other language with qt bindings.  python or ruby, for instance.  you can have a hello world in no time.  less than no time if you use kdevelop :)
<tony_> i like qt based on what read, it has good support for gui tools and lots of classes
<InteliWasp> has KDE4 been tested with the K7 kernel yet?
* Blacken doesn't like QT due to ridiculous license problems.
<tony_> :) blushing.. i aint that smart , will still take me time
<m4x1mum> i tried wxwidget a bit as well, i find it pretty good too
<Blacken> I heart KDE, but I heart GTK more for development.
<intelikey> perl seems convoluted to me
<trappist> InteliWasp: the specific kernel optimizations should have no impact on how any version of kde works
<tony_> GTK , where can i get more info on that
<Blacken> tony_: Google?
<tony_> lol
<tony_> yehh, will gooole around
<m4x1mum> gtk is C not C++
<trappist> intelikey: perl is nice.  or so I thought until I found ruby.
<tony_> thanks :(
<tony_> but i guess c++ nore native to linux . right ?
<trappist> tony_: no
<Blacken> GTK may be C, but you can wrap it fine.
<linuxkid2> not really
<m4x1mum> there is a wrapper for gtk
<trappist> tony_: there's no such concept as one language being more or less 'native' to linux than any other.  linux itself is written in C.
<linuxkid2> C is originally for Unix, as is C++
<intelikey> tony_ also you can google with linux specific searches   google.com/linux
<tony_> interest in qt is due to the fact that i can port my work for different platform
<m4x1mum> gtk is also a platform independent
<tony_> thank intelikey didn't know that trick
<linuxkid2> GTK works sort of on windows,
<linuxkid2> but looks alien
<trappist> tony_: that's true of gtk as well.  not to mention other toolkits.  wxwindows for instance.
<Tm_T> linuxkid2: Qt works too
<linuxkid2> I know QT works
<m4x1mum> wxwidget works best for windows
<intelikey> linux is the kernel   all the gnu stuff that most people call "linux"   is a hinz 57 kerr
<m4x1mum> but wxwidget in linux...they are using gtk underneath lol
<Blacken> GTK doesn't look bad in Windows if you theme it right.
<Blacken> Wimp-theme is okay.
<linuxkid2> I know that linux is only one program in the system, but the name stuck. GNU?Linux is an awkward name.
<tony_> ohh god, themes. no talent in design <<<<<<<
<tony_> still trying to figure how to make a template for my zen cart :|
<Tm_T> that reminds me, should (try) compile kopete in windows someday soon
<intelikey> code from every where and in every language  as well as plain venella bash scripts
<Blacken> GNU/Linux is a ridiculous idea, and whoever supports it had better be ready to call it GNU/KDE/X/Linux.
<suresh> can someone help me with a problem gpg error...pubkey not found.
<trappist> suresh: have you made a public/private key pair?
<linuxkid2> Let's do that from the highest level to the lowest: KDE/QT/X11/GNU/Linux
<trappist> guys, politican stuff in #kubuntu-offtopic please.  this is a support channel.
<suresh> no i am fairly new to this...
<trappist> *political
<linuxkid2> sorry
<suresh> how do i do it.
<tony_> sorry , my fault for starting this
<intelikey> Blacken but what if i don't have kde or xorg  just gnu/linux   :)
<tony_> <<<blushing >>>
<trappist> suresh: gpg --gen-key
<m4x1mum> there is gnome :)
<suresh> trappist i type that on the terminal?
<trappist> suresh: yes
<suresh> ok
<linuxkid2> intelikey: that's GNU/Linux. my debian server is like that.
<m4x1mum> 3minute more to go!!
<tony_> i realy do like KDE . and the idea that i can use Theme . if i ever find on that i like .
<intelikey> m4x1mum or twm or xfce or blackbox or fluxbox or ////
<linuxkid2> I read the testdisk man page. How do I use it?
<trappist> suresh: I recommend using a really secure passphrase.  your gpg private key, if you use it as intended, is probably the single most sensitive item on your machine.
<m4x1mum> lol
<m4x1mum> i've heard of blackbox... thats the lightweight ones isn't it?
<trappist> m4x1mum: one of em, yes
<Blacken> m4x1mum: It's good. Fluxbox is based on it and my personal lightweight preference.
<FaLc[ON] 2> hi all
<trappist> +1 Blacken
<linuxkid2> blackbox is lightweight. Fluxbox is an enhanced blackbox, and hackerbox is stripped down.
<FaLc[ON] 2> somebody can help me?? i've a little probem
<suresh> Trappist:
<suresh> (1) DSA and Elgamal (default)
<suresh>    (2) DSA (sign only)
<suresh>    (5) RSA (sign only)
<trappist> and ratpoison is like wtf is this
<linuxkid2> no mouse. I know.
<m4x1mum> next time someone should make shoebox lol
<trappist> suresh: just hit enter to accept the default
<luke-jr_> What's the wifi config app included with Kubuntu 6.06?
<suresh> trappist: this gpg key what is the real use?
<linuxkid2> wlassistant
<FaLc[ON] 2> please ... :)
<intelikey> m4x1mum i loaded mandrake 9.0 on a 80486 lappy with 16m ram and 124m hdd     GNU/linux  that is.
<suresh> trappist: What is the default key sze?
<trappist> suresh: you use it to encrypt files, emails, etc., which might be a big deal, but you also use it to sign files and messages, to prove they come from you.  that's a pretty big deal, and you wouldn't want that compromised.
<intelikey> m4x1mum yeah all those a named are lightweight gui's
<m4x1mum> whoaa
<trappist> suresh: I don't know what the default size is.  I'd go with at least 2048
<intelikey> m4x1mum twm being the lightest.   twm is about 300k   :)
<linuxkid2> hey, I screwed my root partition, am running from liveCD, and want to know how to use testdisk to recover my system. or at least data.
<luke-jr_> linuxkid2: that the GUI app too?
<m4x1mum> lol damn so small
<trappist> linuxkid2: if you're the guy who dd'ed a floppy image to hda0 your time would be better spent reinstalling
<linuxkid2> luke-jr: wireless assistant, wlassistant, is the GUI wireless program
<m4x1mum> is there any defragmentation tool for kubuntu?
<trappist> m4x1mum: unnecessary.  and, afaik, no.
<intelikey> m4x1mum yes.   it runs in X  so the size of the base xorg is still the same.
<linuxkid2> trappist: yeah I am, but I want my home dir. (This time i'm using a separate partition.)
<m4x1mum> unnecessary? linux do not suffer from fragmentation?
<trappist> m4x1mum: it automatically defrags all the time
<intelikey> m4x1mum never saw one.
<linuxkid2> m4x1mum: ext3 doesn't really.
<m4x1mum> ooh ok
<tony_> woow.. thats interesting to know .. no defrags
<unix_infidel> its not that it DOESNT defrag.
<m4x1mum> yeah its new to me too lol
<Dr_willis> Isent Linux Amazing!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Ahmuck> hi, i am having problems with connecting to the internet in kubuntu.  i noticed in some of the settings is shows ip6
<Ahmuck> is there a way i can fix this ?
<unix_infidel> it defrags automatically.
<trappist> unix_infidel: you mean, it's not that it doesn't fragment :)
<linuxkid2> so, does anybody know how I can use testdisk to save my home dir?
<tony_> it sure getting more and more interesting for me :)..
<trappist> Ahmuck: ipv6 support won't keep you from connecting
<Dr_willis> I though any fragmention - dosent affect system preformacne
<unix_infidel> trappist: no, some of the above said it doesnt defrag.
<unix_infidel> trappist: and ext3 does fragment as well.
<trappist> Dr_willis: fragmentation does effect performance
<unix_infidel> its negligible at best.
<intelikey> m4x1mum ext#fs can but generally doesn't suffer from fragmentation.    most non-contiguous i have seen yet is 5.2%   and that's really really rare
<trappist> unix_infidel: what I mean is, all filesystems fragment.  and all linux filesystems defrag automatically.
<Ahmuck> hrm, then i am not sure why i am not connecting.  i am getting an ip address
<unix_infidel> trappist: heh, you dont have to explain it to me :)
<trappist> intelikey: yeah that's quite a bit more than I've ever seen
<trappist> unix_infidel: oh ok :)
<intelikey> m4x1mum normal is  0.5%
<Dr_willis> this conversation is fragmented. :P
<tony_> lol
<m4x1mum> but what if i do stuff like download lots of small files and then delete some then add some more then delete some
<intelikey> or less
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: ftw.
<trappist> Ahmuck: can you ping your default gateway?
<linuxkid2> so, does anybody know how I can use testdisk to save my home dir? Please?
<suresh> trappist: ok it's done....for here where do i go....
<unix_infidel> suresh: what exactly are you trying to do with gpg?
<trappist> m4x1mum: that will cause fragmentation, which will be dealt with automatically.
<Ahmuck> it does not list a default gateway.  i should be getting dhcp from my ips
<m4x1mum> ooh ok
<trappist> suresh: well, now you have a public/private key pair.  what did you want to do next?
<intelikey> what's the perscription Dr_willis ?
<Ahmuck> is there a way to do a similar command in dapper such as "ipconfig /renew"
<intelikey> :)
<trappist> Ahmuck: what does "route -n | grep ^0" say
<trappist> Ahmuck: sudo dhclient
<trappist> Ahmuck: or, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ahmuck> trappist: i will have to reboot
<trappist> Ahmuck: no
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  4 double Espressos and then a handfull of chocklet-covered coffee beans
<m4x1mum> sigh transferring the next 30Gb :(
<suresh> trappist: well actually....you know i was trying to update
<trappist> Ahmuck: reboots are for hardware and kernel upgrades
<Ahmuck> yea, i am double os on here
<suresh> trappist: well apt-update
<unix_infidel> suresh: trying to update, as in apt-get update?
<tony_> Ahmuck: did you chose eth0 as you default gateway ???
<Ahmuck> so i am windows currently
<Ahmuck> yes
<m4x1mum> i got dual boot too
<unix_infidel> suresh: well you dont need to create public private keys to do that.
<trappist> suresh: um... haha, you didn't need a gpg key for yourself, you needed to add the gpg key from the mirror you're using :)
<trappist> Ahmuck: ah.  nm then.
* intelikey doesn't see how that will defrag the convo  but trys it anyway...
<m4x1mum> windows for playing games, linux for everything else :)
<suresh> trappist: what?
<unix_infidel> suresh: hold up, lemme find you a tutorial real quick.
<linuxkid2> c'mon, the testdisk man page is spare and cryptic. I'd like to know how to use it. Whoever recommended it had better speak up.
<trappist> suresh: this is one reason it helps to be as specific as possible when you ask a question :)  all that stuff didn't get you any closer.
<unix_infidel> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=d984e1a5ed4597cb11313b10f84608bd&topic=544.0
<unix_infidel> suresh: ^^^^^
<unix_infidel> that should get you on your way.
<fateisajester> is there a program i can use to mount an iso like a cd like daemon tools?
<suresh> trappist: sorry man...
<unix_infidel> fateisajester: mount.
<m4x1mum> lol the same question like yesterday
<fateisajester> is it a gui?
<trappist> suresh: but, now it might be easier to understand: the packages are signed with someone's gpg key, so you can know they came from who they're supposed to come from, and haven't been modified.
<unix_infidel> fateisajester: no, of course not.
<m4x1mum> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<m4x1mum> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<suresh> trappist; Ok i understand..
<axel> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<linuxkid2> faeisajester: mount <file> -t <type> <mountpointdir>
<m4x1mum> hmmmm forgot the command
<trappist> m4x1mum: I think it's !mountiso
<fateisajester> thx
<trappist> m4x1mum: try, /msg ubotu mountiso
<m4x1mum> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<m4x1mum> aah there ya go
<axel> ;)
<m4x1mum> you see this fateisajester ?!?!?!
<m4x1mum> :)
<fateisajester> yes than you very much
<m4x1mum> wooow transferring 11,000+ files
<linuxkid2> so, who recommended testdisk for partition recovery? I'm the idiot who dd'ed a floppy onto my root partition.
<unix_infidel> m4x1mum: might have tar-ed them up first eh?
<m4x1mum> i dont even connect my floppy to my mobo
<suresh> trappist: do i do exactly what it says on the site?
<m4x1mum> aah no way, that 11,000 files is 30Gb in size in total thats too slow
<trappist> suresh: I haven't looked at the site, but probably
<linuxkid2> I meant to copy an image to the floppy disk, and copied to hda1 instead.
<unix_infidel> suresh: no, not exactly.
<trappist> linuxkid2: I like to sit back and stare for a while at any command that starts with 'sudo dd' before hitting enter.
<linuxkid2> On a live CD, trying to make a boot floppy for the LiveCD for another computer, it didn't even warn me, it was over before I knew it.
<SeanTater> m4x1mum: just tarred and gzipped 11GB here
<suresh> unix_infidel: well yes tell me...
<unix_infidel> suresh: well, if you dont want skype, you dont add that line to your sources.list.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 i recommended it  but someone else was talking to you and trying to help.   so what's the progress ?
<tk> soulrider: you around?
<unix_infidel> same goes for opera and some of the other 3rd party repos.
<tk> Hawkwind: or you might know?
<m4x1mum> transferring 10Gb of data :( damn 2 more main folder worth of 20Gb left phew then i can reformat to ext3
<linuxkid2> intelikey: I've got the Kubuntu CD running and have installed testdisk. I've read the man page but can't figure it out.
<unix_infidel> m4x1mum: i'm sure you gzipped that thing first :P
<intelikey> linuxkid2 yep linux is good that way.  when you are root you better not tell it to do something you don't really want it to do....
<linuxkid2> stupid liveCD.
<tony_> :|
<unix_infidel> suresh: do you understand?
<linuxkid2> It was puppy, which forces you to use su to become a REGULAR user.
<m4x1mum> nah most of them is movies and mp3 and some compressed cd image, so i dont think gzip them is gonna help
<intelikey> linuxkid2 in the konsole  do    sduo testdisk
<intelikey> sudo testdisk
<unix_infidel> m4x1mum: well, tar would've definately helped, no doubt about it.
* intelikey just gave trappist my passwd....
<linuxkid2> ok, got a curses-type app.
<soulrider> het tk
<soulrider> damn, Kubuntu needs something like Mandriva's net_applet
<soulrider> its friggin awesome
<intelikey> yep
<soulrider> :P
<unix_infidel> intelikey: well, trappist doesnt REALLY know his way around a nix box, so i think you're safe.
<linuxkid2> intelikey: ok, got a curses-type app.
* unix_infidel runs
<tk> soulrider: you familiar with Gallery2 at all? :P I got it setup but I cant make it "import" the images I already have... hmmm
<suresh> unix_infidel: the keys that was not found where for opera and
<soulrider> no idea TK
<intelikey> lol
<felixjet> hi :D
<linuxkid2> intelikey: now what?
<soulrider> does anyone know if a program similar to Mandriva's net_applet i can use in kubuntu? its exactly what i need
<tk> soulrider: figured it out i think :)
<intelikey> linuxkid2 yes.   and read what it says and answer accordingly
<suresh> unix infidel: : GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release:
<soulrider> great!
<linuxkid2> intelikey: should I analyze hda?
<suresh> unix infidel: how do i sort this out..
<unix_infidel> suresh: well, think about it this way, each of those lines in the first part talks about online servers where you can get programs (like firefox and gaim and konversation)
<intelikey> linuxkid2  scan the affected disk
<suresh> unix infidel: ok
<intelikey> yes if hda is the affected disk
<m4x1mum> 999files total of 5.6Gb :( im getting sick of waiting for file transfer
<unix_infidel> the last part talks about keys, just like you would open a door with, every door has a right key.  so you want each package to have a key so you know its suppose to be installed on your computer before you install it.
<trappist> unix_infidel: you're lucky I'm too busy reading digg to see that ;)
<unix_infidel> suresh: just like you wouldnt let 123.exe install on your windows box from im.a.hacker.com
<soulrider> is ther a place where we can suggets things for Edgy? or make requests ?
<unix_infidel> trappist: :P
<Ahmuck> k, dhclient shows the address belonging to an old firewall/router.  network settings show a ip address from my isp and a gateway of 192.168.1.x range.  so i don 't quite understand what is going on with the routing, however, is there a way to /renew the dhcp address (/release) and flush the local dns cache ?
* unix_infidel unplugs his router :P
<m4x1mum> what is edgy? is it still kubuntu?
<soulrider> its what will come after dapper
<m4x1mum> ooh so mine is outdated?
<linuxkid2> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25936/
<suresh> unix infidel: I get it.
<linuxkid2> intelikey: testdisk output.
<soulrider> not yet m4x1mum
<ccherrett> how does one cp files from a firewire device that I do not have permissions to. I cannot su to root
<intelikey> m4x1mum yes the next release of kubuntu.
<unix_infidel> suresh: so, each of those lines in the first part (the sources.list) part is a place where you can get packages, determine WHICH PACKAGES you want and which ones you dont want, remove the lines from the packages you dont want.
<m4x1mum> ooh
<m4x1mum> now transferring 2722files lol
<m4x1mum> damn how to make numlock to turn on automatically?
<felixjet> wow
<shaslap> i cant seem to enable my broadcom 4318 wireless card, is there something i need to install?
<felixjet> kopete is good for msn
<linuxkid2> unix_infidel: sources.list says which servers apt should download from. they are categorized by license and type mostly.
<unix_infidel> suresh: and then, look at the part that says "source-keys" at the bottom and match them up with whatever parts from the sources.list part you decided to include. and then issue them (as root)
<linuxkid2> nothing tops aMSN for MSN clone.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 yeah proceed
<Ahmuck> ! flushdns
<suresh> unix infidel: trying them now.
<m4x1mum> bah i don't even use MSN even in windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flushdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4x1mum> i use Trillian in windows :)
<Ahmuck> ! renew ip
<luke-jr_> EWW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about renew ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> linuxkid2: i'm not getting into the intricacies of sources.list as you wouldnt try to explain cgi to a C newbie :P
<ccherrett> when I type sudo cd dir it tells me that sodu: cd: command not found
<ccherrett> what am I doing wrong?
<Ahmuck> ! dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Ahmuck> ! dhcp renew
<linuxkid2> unix_infidel: I don't know the intricies either.
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: because its sudo.
<m4x1mum> throw away the sudo
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: and you can usually cd into any dir you want as normal user.
<unix_infidel> so you dont need the "sudo" part before "cd"
<unix_infidel> just cd /path/to/dir/
<ccherrett> unix_infidel: when I just cd it tells me permission denied
<linuxkid2> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25937/
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: which dir?
<ccherrett> in konqueror it shows with a lock
<ccherrett> it is a backup of my home dir from my last install of Mandriva
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: what errors does it give you?
<ccherrett> bash: cd: Desktop/: Permission denied
<unix_infidel> not when you do "sudo cd" but just "cd /mandriva/backup/"
<soulrider> anyone know where i can request a feature for edgy ?
<intelikey> linuxkid2 looks like you should close it and blank the first 512bites of the hd
<ccherrett> drwx------   7  500  500      4096 2006-10-07 00:15 Desktop
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: my first guess would be to chown whatever parts of the backup you deem necessary.
<linuxkid2> intelikey: and how?
<intelikey> linuxkid2 sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=1
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: permissions sound right to me.
<unix_infidel> might be an ownership issue.
<intelikey> then sudo testdisk    again
<linuxkid2> intelikey: that makes me nervouse but I'll do it.
<rafael> !tibia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tibia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafael> any play tibia ?
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: ahh, my mistake.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 it thinks it's the floppy you dd'd there  so you need to kill the floppy then use the testdisk app to fix the hdd
<unix_infidel> you need to OWN the file in order to get the permissions for the folder.
<m4x1mum> linux owned ya
<unix_infidel> m4x1mum: ?
<m4x1mum> :) nothing
<suresh> unix infidel: Well for some reason this does not seem right...
<linuxkid2> intelikey: here's the new testdisk page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25938/
<SuprUs3r> In Soviet Russia, you not own file, file own you!
<ccherrett> unix_infidel: thanks that worked
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: np, enjoy your transition from Mandriva to Kubuntu :)
<m4x1mum> say when i share a folder in samba, does all the sub folder shared as well?
<ccherrett> I am just getting use to the sudo thing and what is and is not
<unix_infidel> SuprUs3r: in soviet russia, everything is a file.
<unix_infidel> BOOYAH!
<unix_infidel> oh wait....
<unix_infidel> crap.
<m4x1mum> lol
<intelikey> linuxkid2 better.  proceed
<ccherrett> Mandriva just would not configure my devices propperly
<SuprUs3r> unix_infidel: You are not user, you are luser.
<unix_infidel> SuprUs3r: no, i'm a lua user in windows.
<unix_infidel> in linspire i'm a super user.
<ccherrett> I just installed Mandriva 2007 and so many things were broken
<intelikey> luser / puser / muser / user    meeeh
<unix_infidel> ccherrett: i left mandriva after i tried 10.1 and didnt like it.
<ccherrett> so after 6 years of Mandrake/Mandriva I uninstalled and KUBUNTUed it
<rafael> any play tibia ?
<unix_infidel> at that time it was called mandrake.
<m4x1mum> i wanted to install mandrake at first for playing around with linux :)
<ccherrett> kubuntu detected everything that I can see
<linuxkid2> intelikey: this still doesn't look good http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25939/
<m4x1mum> but there is this website that have a top 10 distribution and ubuntu is no 1 hehehe
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: I just switched from Mandriva to KUBUNTU :)
<linuxkid2> distrowatch?
<m4x1mum> and i heard that KDE is pretty popular, so i go with kubuntu
<m4x1mum> yeah i think its distrowatch
<m4x1mum> my university use fedora core :)
<linuxkid2> Ubuntu is No.1 distro, and KDE is No.1 DE, and Kubuntu is only like No.12?
<unix_infidel> suresh: follow this guide EXACTLY and you should find yourself happy.
<unix_infidel> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<intelikey> linuxkid2 line 25 in that pastebin  "25. EXT3 Sparse superblock Recover, 11876 MB"   that's what you want, isn't it ?
<m4x1mum> lol
<Ahmuck> any idea on my connection problems ?
<linuxkid2> intelikey: that shows when I select the Linux partition in the above box. it shows FAT12 1MB when I select the FAT 12. It is the old one I think.
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<linuxkid2> intelikey: so is it L or enter?
<intelikey> linuxkid2 select the linux partition and enter
<m4x1mum> ok people do i unmount the /dev/sdb1 before formating?
<intelikey> m4x1mum yes
<linuxkid2> yes
<travis_> yup
<intelikey> never format a mounted fs
<m4x1mum> how do i reformat harddisk in the first place?
<travis_> Unmount the partitions and then use a tool like cfdisk
<intelikey> m4x1mum you partition (if you are normal) the disk and mke2fs the partition
<fastduke> will mkfs even let you format a mounted partition?
<linuxkid2> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25941/
<intelikey> fastduke not supposed to. but don't trust safty devices.
<m4x1mum> mke2fs can make ext3 file system?
<rafael> any play tibia in linux?
<Dr_willis> I broke my Tibia once...
<Dr_willis> :P
<intelikey> m4x1mum yes   mke2fs -j -c /dev/hda1    hda1 is example only
<ghostshadow189> s1 help me pls , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<Dr_willis> ghostshadow189,  odd.. its worked for me befor
<ghostshadow189> u installed like i did ?
<Dr_willis> basicially
<intelikey> linuxkid2 looks like you probably had a swap partition too ?   use the search feature.
<Dr_willis> theres only so many ways to install it. :P
<linuxkid2> intelikey: yeah I did.
<Dr_willis> icewm is nice in ways.. lacking in others
<Dr_willis> try installing some other window managers like fluxbox and windowmaker
<Dr_willis> and see if they work
<intelikey> twm is nice in ways..... just no one likes those ways....
<intelikey> :)
<linuxkid2> fluxbox or kde for me :)
<ghostshadow189> Dr_willis , do u think i should config again xorg
<ghostshadow189> maybe it not work in icewm ?
<suresh> unix infidel: nope still there's an error, i'm fed up with this
<Dr_willis> xorgs confifuration should NOT affect icewm at all.
<Dr_willis> icewm runs on top of X.. if X is broke - its broke for all them. :P
<ghostshadow189> oh :(
<Dr_willis> !info iceme
<ubotu> iceme: A graphical menu editor for IceWM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-12ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ghostshadow189> i cant understand what happned with my icewm ????????
<Dr_willis> have you ever used icewm befor on that machine?
<intelikey> xfree86/xorg/xgl   that about exhousts the list of actual gui's the rest are de/ce/wm 's
<Dr_willis> let me test this.. brb
<ghostshadow189> Dr_willis : no
<ghostshadow189> i've just bought a new comp
<ghostshadow189> and i'm install it :D
<intelikey> <Dr_willis> let me test this.. brb
<intelikey> -:- SignOff Dr_willis: #kubuntu ("Leaving")
<intelikey> <ghostshadow189> Dr_willis : no
<intelikey> as in already gone.....
<fastduke> intelikey, I don't know cause I've never tried to format a mounted partition :)
<fastduke> I just figured it would freak out
<linuxkid2> fastduke: you just cant
<linuxkid2> why would you want to anyway.
<intelikey> fastduke [ freak out == error out ]   && echo yes
<Dr_willis> icewm works for me..i installed it exactly how you did
<ghostshadow189> Dr_willis : thanx , i'll try it again :(
<ghostshadow189> oh Dr_willis : can u tell me again wat exactly u done ? step by step pls ;)
<intelikey> Dr_willis ghostshadow189 it's not one of those silent error thingys is it ?     sudo apt-get install -f      ?
<suresh> unix infidel: sorry man seem to be stuck here!
<Dr_willis> ghostshadow189,  i cut/pasted what you said you did.. that installed a few programs.. i  loggedout of X.. and selected icewm in the KDM menus
<intelikey> linuxkid2 how you progressing ?
<ghostshadow189> :-/ , i'll try again . anyway , thanx
<intelikey> regressing
<suresh> unix infidel:W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791
<intelikey> digressing ?
<linuxkid2> intelikey: still scanning :/
<intelikey> k
<craigbass1976> I've looked aroudn the desktop for a couple days now and can't find how to shut off the login sound in KDE.  I stopped the drum at the login screen, but not the sound that palys once KDE is finished firing up.  Anyone know how?
<intelikey> let'r run.
<linuxkid2> craigbass: if it aint in the kubuntu system settings, it might be in the hidden kde control panel. run kcontrol
<intelikey> craigbass1976 system >> settings  >> admin >> login settings
<intelikey> craigbass1976 i think that's where it's at but havent actually checked
<craigbass1976> I found it in kcontrol.  I'm actually using ubuntu CE, and just installed it last week.  Found to my surprise that a wicked loud sound plays at start up, which happened to be in church as the pastor was starting the message....  Thanks linuxkid2
<intelikey> i can't actually check.
<intelikey> it requores a password and i don't have one.
<linuxkid2> craigbass1976: also System Settings => Sound & Multimedia => System Notifications
<Dr_willis> ubuntu CE :)
<Dr_willis> I still get amuzed that such a thing exists
<linuxkid2> intelikey: why's this taking so long to scan?
<craigbass1976> Ahhh.  Cool.  I also found (and it's weird that I never stumble across this until a couuple days ago) that I can make Ctrl+K open up a terminal.  Been using KDE in Fedora since FC1 and never realized.
<linuxkid2> what's Ubuntu CE? PocketPC or something?
<intelikey> it's scanning the disk   how big is the disk ?
<suresh> anyone who can help me?
<suresh> problem
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, did you see the joke page about CE?  You'd have to look in the forums, but some were quite funny
<linuxkid2> intelikey: ~13GB It only took like 2 minutes last time.
<unix_infidel> linuxkid2: what kinda network you on?
<intelikey> linuxkid2 how ever long it would normally take to check for bad secrots is 'about' how long it will take to search for partitions/file systems
<craigbass1976> linuxkid2, christian edition.   I think the biggest difference is Gnomesword being installed by default, but i've never run stock ubuntu so I don't know.
<linuxkid2> ah
<intelikey> unix_infidel i think that's local to him
<linuxkid2> unix_infidel: DSL 256kbps.
<unix_infidel> hmm, 10MB or 10GB
<linuxkid2> I'd rather a Mormon edition :-)
<intelikey> unix_infidel 13 G    hda
<unix_infidel> oh, from partition to partition.
<unix_infidel> still that's an overstatement.
<intelikey> unix_infidel no
<unix_infidel> that's roughly 6.5GB per minute.
<intelikey> testdisk
<unix_infidel> gotcha.
<intelikey> unix_infidel i guess you missed the start of that.   he dd'd a floppy image to hda rather than fd0
<linuxkid2> intelikey: what's up with the FAT12 instead of FAT16 or vfat?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: yea, i tend to just but in without scrolling up :P
<ubuntu_> hey, i'm trying to install kubuntu onto /dev/hdf, but the install only seems to allow me to select /dev/hda or /dev/hdb for partitioning.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 it's the floppy image.
<linuxkid2> intelikey: I know, but why is it 12 instead of 26 or 32, which are the only ones I've heard of.
<fastduke> fat12 has always been the floppy format
<intelikey> floppies are default fat12  but can be formated ext# vfat fat16 minux or others
<linuxkid2> oh
* intelikey uses ext2 floppies still
<linuxkid2> hmm, fat means file allocation table, and ntfs is nt files system, what's ext?
<intelikey> new technology file system    iirc
<orkid__> EXTended File System
<madorb> well, that's if you believe that nt means new technology
<madorb> some people claim it does, some claim it means nothing
<orkid__> NETWORK technology, not new
<linuxkid2> well, NT is newer than DOS.
<madorb> ntfs means NT file system, nt doesn't stand for anything in my opinion
<linuxkid2> I thought it was New Tech
<orkid__> and it actually DOES mean network, since 3.1 was bad with networking, 3.11 had it kind of hacked in, and NT was really a networking product (3.5 server, etc)
<madorb> so, why won't the installer let me partition & install to /dev/hdf?
<craigbass1976> No Telling (when it will break next)?
<linuxkid2> i know. windows 3.x-me was desktops, and NT-2000 was servers.
<linuxkid2> now what? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25942/
<fastduke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_file_system
<linuxkid2> ok, thanks.
<fastduke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<linuxkid2> madorb: hdf sounds strange. how many harddrives you got?
<madorb> 3
<madorb> physical drives
<madorb> 2 big ones
<madorb> and one 40 gig that has two partitions, one windows, one linux
<linuxkid2> a is #1, b #2, and c usually is cdrom
<linuxkid2> why f?
<madorb> which kubuntu sees as /dev/hdf
<orkid__> actually, you might be right, that it means 'new technology'. my bad.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT
<linuxkid2> madorb: may have to use alternate install if ubiquity wont do it.
<orkid__> scroll down to 'NT' Designation
<madorb> no idea why it sees it as f
<intelikey> linuxkid2 looks like 8-13 are the backup supperblocks for the main partition and the swap is of course the end
<linuxkid2> intelikey: so what do I do now?
<intelikey> hit T on that first one "the floppy" and see if you can delete it
<linuxkid2> madorb: there's a CD that is the old cli install method that might work.
* intelikey hasnt used testdisk lately
<linuxkid2> intelikey: ya mean d?
<madorb> i've got the DVD so it should have alternate install as well
<linuxkid2> never mind
<linuxkid2> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25943/
<intelikey> linuxkid2 looking
<linuxkid2> madorb: if you do then it might be a boot option,
<intelikey> ok no option to delete there.  so proceed even with the added fat12
<madorb> yeah i'll reboot and give it a peep
<madorb> thanks guys
* intelikey is kinda curious about that situation.... 
<intelikey> i may have to dd a floppy to a hdd just to play with it.
<linuxkid2> I clicked proceed and it asked for "New Partition Type"
<intelikey> back up and try again...  ?
<linuxkid2> entered ? and it brought me back to the screen two before.
<linuxkid2> brb
<intelikey> k
<Ahmuck> how do i clear ip information in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> Ahmuck which/where/what ip information
<Ahmuck> i am unable to connect using kubuntu.  i have before.  i need to flush out my ip and renew
<intelikey> ifconfig
<intelikey> man ifconfig
<intelikey> or use a gui app   that i know nothing about.
<linuxkid2> i'm back
<Momal> anyone use a screen capture program to record video on screen ?
<intelikey> i'm scanning a disk now so i can see what you are up against linuxkid2
<linuxkid2> intelikey: must be kind of weird to know all that CLI stuff and be behind on the gui.
<linuxkid2> k
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- does anyone know a fix for that?.. I have tried reinstall X and everything but still no luck :S
<intelikey> linuxkid2 i've been called that.
<fastduke> Ahmuck, "ifdown eth0" then you can run "dhclient eth0"
<orkid__> what's the firefox java plugin in kubuntu packaged as?
<orkid__> 1.5, preferably sun
<linuxkid2> hey, if you use linux desktop, you're weird. :) as in "not normal"
<fastduke> dhclient will let you see the conversation
<linuxkid2> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<intelikey> linux desktop    is that an app ?
<Ahmuck> fastduke: is there a way to "reset" the network info so dhcp will do auto ?
<Momal> linuxkid2: I don't find people using linux desktop are weird... but windows on the other hand :p
<linuxkid2> linux on the destkop.
<linuxkid2> I meant normal as in mainstream.
<linuxkid2> linux server on the other hand...
<fastduke> Ahmuck, what do you mean?
<linuxkid2> Ahmuck: try System Settings => Network
<linuxkid2> you can set to auto DHCP i there.
<linuxkid2> in
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone have quick fix to that error? (I notice it trying to run vncserver)
<zOrK> is kubuntu stable as ubuntu
<zOrK> ?
<maryen> zOrK: yes, and cooler to boot
<unix_infidel> zOrK: yes, next question?
<intelikey> my dad is 65 years old and about two months ago he sat down at my computer and looked at a web page   was the first he ever had a mouse in his hand  and has never typed anything in.    it being my system... he has still hever tuched anything M$
<linuxkid2> cool
<zOrK> lol
<fastduke> zOrK, you are comparing KDE to Gnome if you ask me
<zOrK> fastduke,  ok
<Momal> yea kubuntu and ubuntu are exact same just one had kde and one has gnome :p
<zOrK> Does kubuntu has the same problem as ubuntu with Broadcom   wireless cards?
<linuxkid2> If you get "weaned" on Mac or Linux, you can never be satisfied with Windows.
<linuxkid2> isn't that a kernel thing?
<maryen> no! kubuntu was made with pixie dust while ubuntu was made with reruns of wings
<Momal> lol! so true linuxkid2 :p
<maryen> yes sorta
<Momal> maryen: where can I get some of this pixie dust ?
<maryen> but wireless is generally easy to handle
* intelikey thought they used cheers reruns....
<linuxkid2> I had Mac 7-8 till I was about 9, and then we got a Win98 and, well, I miss the mac.
<maryen> fdoving should have some
<zOrK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<TehKewl1> err.... any ideas on this error: Could not find mime type
<TehKewl1> application/octet-stream
<zOrK> that one linuxkid2
<maryen> that guide will work on kubuntu and ubuntu
<linuxkid2> ah. I don't have one.
<zOrK> yes I know
* fastduke they are one in the same
<linuxkid2> intelikey: how do you use that * thingy?
<TehKewl1>  /me whatever
<fastduke>  /me
<fastduke> TehKewl1, fast
<zOrK> downloading kubuntu
* linuxkid2 says Linux and Cellos rule the world.
<TehKewl1> now fix my error >:O
<maryen> do you have ubuntu installed zork?
<TehKewl1> linux and nintendo IMHO :D
<zOrK> yes maryen , but somewhat I don't wanna use ubuntu
* fastduke ???Cellos???
<zOrK> I wanna learn linux.. ubuntu has everything already installed.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 which thingy ?
<linuxkid2> as opposed to violins.
<zOrK> kubuntu too, but let's try it
<maryen> just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop zork
<zOrK> I can't speak without proving it.
<linuxkid2> never mind, I figured it out. the /me command.
<zOrK> nah, I'll install kubuntu
<zOrK> thanks anyway
<zOrK> it is great to know it
<intelikey> linuxkid2 :)
<maryen> that does install it >.>
<maryen> just without needing an .iso
<zOrK> can I make an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on  kubuntu?
<maryen> yes
* intelikey says /me too much maybe...
<zOrK> cool.
* maryen thinks its ok
<fastduke> zOrK, all you have to do is stay away from apt and you'll learn linux
<zOrK> yeah, that's a wiser advice.
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone seen that error before?
<linuxkid2> how do you make it say thinks instead of says?
<zOrK> *wise
<maryen> why don't you just tell him to install gentoo fastduke
<fastduke> blah merge
<soulrider> gentoo is more newbie friendly than kubuntu ?
<fastduke> just saying
<linuxkid2> No way.
<linuxkid2> It compiles everything.
<fastduke> I use Ubuntu/deb for a reason
<fastduke> apt
<soulrider> what ubuntu need
<Momal> ubuntu is the best tbh
<intelikey> apt is ok i guess.
<maryen> gentoo is for masochists and ralph nader
<soulrider> is what mandriva has thats called net_applet
<soulrider> it badly needs it
<bobbyz> hey, I have a quick question about jvm's on (k)ubuntu/debian.  I installed sun's jre and jdk, but /usr/bin/java is a link to /etc/alternatives/java which still links to /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java.  I can update the symlinks by hand, but is there a debian/ubuntu-specific way of selecting what jvm /etc/alternatives/java links to?
<maryen> you mean network manager soulrider?
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> mandirva has this one
<soulrider> called net_applet
* linuxkid2 *wise Gentoo might be an adventure for the future
<soulrider> its everything kubuntu needs
<maryen> sudo apt-get install kdenetworkmanager
* linuxkid2 thinks Gentoo might be an adventure for the future
<fastduke> gentoo is lame
<intelikey> bobbyz man update-alternatives
<bobbyz> intelikey: thanks, that sounds like what I'm looking for
<linuxkid2> intelikey: so what about my harddrive?
<maryen> soulrider: sudo apt-get install kdenetworkmanager theres a network applet
<fastduke> Gentoo is fun don't get me wrong
<soulrider> maryen: package not found
<maryen> i should try gentoo sometime
<fastduke> but I use ubuntu at work for a good solid server
<maryen> soulrider: enable all of your repositories
<soulrider> i have
<intelikey> linuxkid2 you need to hit enter about three times until you get to the screen with the "green" highlighting for the partition and then write to disk.
<maryen> oh wait
<Momal> it might be kdenetwork rather then kdenetworkmanagerrrrrr.....
<maryen> its knetworkmanager
<maryen> lol
<linuxkid2> intelikey: what about the swap? which partition did you mean?
<Momal> arr so it is :p
<Momal> "knetworkmanager - User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager"
<intelikey> it will only highlight one afaik
<fastduke>  apt-cache search kdenet
<intelikey> but the color changes.
<linuxkid2> intelikey: which one do I highlight?
<intelikey> doesn't matter it will write all
* fastduke wtf... use apt
<soulrider> maryen: it snot there
<linuxkid2> but there's a huge list of partitions, mostly old ones.
<maryen> hmm?
<intelikey> try it.  you'll see.   don't be afreid of messing something up you already did that.   so just go ahead and fix it.
<linuxkid2> k
<maryen> it shows it in the search cache soulrider
<maryen> you sure you spelled it right?
<soulrider> isnt showing up for me
<soulrider> im sure
<soulrider> i used
<soulrider> apt-cache knet
<soulrider> kdenet*
<maryen> no
<linuxkid2> aptitude search packagename is easy enough
<intelikey> i need to get going linuxkid2,  that's kinda why i'm giving you the bum's rush here.
<linuxkid2> oh, sorry, thanks for all the help
<maryen> soulrider: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<intelikey> np hope all goes well for you.
<maryen> btw it's kinda buggy atm
<soulrider> it cant find that package
<linuxkid2> me too
<soulrider> i already tried it
<intelikey> k gooday all.
<soulrider> bye!
<maryen> bye intellikey
<maryen> the first one i entered was "kde"networkmanager
<maryen> which was wrong
<maryen> you sure you've tried this one?
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> knetworkmanager
<soulrider> hang on
<maryen> ya
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> anyone knows if wow has a monthly fee ?
<maryen> yes it does
<maryen> you are talking about world of warcraft right?
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> i wish lineage 2 ran on linux
<soulrider> knetworkmanager is nto what i want
<maryen> hmm?
<maryen> what did you want then?
<soulrider> i want a program that can let me monitor/connect/disconnect my eth0 and pppoe connection
<maryen> gkrellm?
<soulrider> let me try it
<maryen> can't disconnect with gkrell, but it does monitor nearly everything on your system
<soulrider> i need to eb able to connecta nd disconnect
<soulrider> ee
<soulrider> heres ht ethng
<maryen> knetworkmanager can disconnect eth0
<soulrider> i gto a couple of programs that can do that
<soulrider> knet
<maryen> dunno about your pppoe
<soulrider> and rppppoek
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> if i use them to connect tot he internet
<soulrider> even if they connec
<soulrider> tmy prgorams wont work
<soulrider> as if i were offline
<maryen> so you need to restart them?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> no wya to make htem work
<soulrider> i need to go to the console to connect
<soulrider> and in my toher computer
<soulrider> i can use knet and rpppoek just fine
<soulrider> and everythign works
<soulrider> and they are connected the same way tot he internet
<soulrider> both were set up by me
<soulrider> so i dony knwo whats happening
<maryen> install knet then?
<soulrider> i did
<maryen> and knetdockapp
<soulrider> but even if it connects
<maryen> to get the applet
<soulrider> apps wot work online
<fastduke> soulrider, what apps?
<soulrider> any apps
<soulrider> froma pt to opera
<soulrider> apt*
<fastduke> and you can ping?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> but do
<soulrider> ifocnfig
<soulrider> and i see its active
<soulrider> and i see my IP and everything
<fastduke> what does route show
* fastduke route is run on the command line
<soulrider> im not ont hat computer right now
<fastduke> well check to see if you can ping your gateway
<soulrider> on this computer i see 5
<fastduke> and then check /etc/resolv.conf to see if you are looking at the right DNS servers
<soulrider> what happens if i can ping them, and what happens if i cant ?
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> if i do
<soulrider> sudo pon dsl
<soulrider> it connects and works
<soulrider> but if i use
<soulrider> knet or rppppoek it doesnt
<soulrider> and im using htme on this computer
<soulrider> and they work just fine
<fastduke> so your pc has a public IP then
<fastduke> you don't have a router?
<soulrider> i do
<soulrider> but its a POS
<InteliWasp> !lineak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lineak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> its not really acting as a router
<fastduke> You can purchase a router that will connect to your dsl modem with pppoe
<soulrider> mine should be able to
<soulrider> i configured it and everything
<fastduke> then you can just run a regular eth0 to your router to the gateway
<soulrider> but it wont
<mini_gamer1896> !edgyeft
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<soulrider> and i cant ask my dad to buya  new one
<maryen> !gay proprietary nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay proprietary nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> ya, whatever
* fastduke LMAO
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> im goign to bed
<soulrider> bye bye!!
<fastduke> later
<linuxkid2> fastduke: what's up?
<fastduke> stuff I guess
<fastduke> was riding dirt bike today and now I'm messing with the linux box
<maryen> brb
<linuxkid2> cool
<linuxkid2> I was trying to resize parts on another box, was making boot floppy for LiveCD, and accidently copied the floppy image to the hard drive :$
<orient2000> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<linuxkid2> katapult's too slow
<mini_gamer1896> a question, i upgraded to edgy last night, and my wifi card stopped being recognized (the only net connection for it; it worked fine under drapper).  These error codes show up during boot whenever i have it plugged in """ firmware_helper[2777] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/acx/default/tiacx100' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:00.0' with driver 'acx_pci' """ & """ firmware_helper[2751] : m
<mini_gamer1896> ain: error loading '/lib/firmware/acx/default/tiacx100c0D' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:00.0' with driver 'acx_pci' """  Also, there is another error code that pops up whenever i boot (i didn't get this with dapper either): """ [17179592.452000]  piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: IBM Laptop detected; this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load module! """
<mini_gamer1896> #ubuntu+1 is quiet right now
<linuxkid2> this is too
<mini_gamer1896> more busy than they are
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone have quick fix to that error? (I notice it trying to run vncserver)
<maryen> katapult isslow????
<kerberoz> i dont know
<maryen> oh wait, that's text from last night
<maryen> well remind me to punish linuxkid2 for uttering it
<Ahmuck> i am not getting sound out of amorok
<maryen> does everything else play sound?
<Momal> ahmuck: check the sound settings in amarok make sure its on your engine in its options :).. provided other things have sound
<Ahmuck> system sounds, but no midi either
<Ahmuck> k
<Ahmuck> ALSA ?
<maryen> midi and mp3 dont work out of the box with amarok
<maryen> in fact i still dont know how to get amarok to play midi
<ccherrett> I am not able to delete files off of my memory stick. Any idea how to snuff them
<maryen> format it?
<maryen> or do sudo rm -rf on the files
<maryen> alsa is the engine you want btw ahmuch
<maryen> you need to enable all your repositories and install libxine-extracodecs ahmuck
<ccherrett> maryen: rm -rf errors
<maryen> ccherrett, your memory stick is mounted in /media on your hd
<ccherrett> readonly file system
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> do you have the stick set to read only?
<maryen> if not i would suggest backing up the files you wanna keep and reformatting it with qtparted or gparted
<kerberoz> if anybody uses amarok, amarok no working
<maryen> there is no luke packages in our repositories
<maryen> what have we become
<kerberoz> uses xmms
<kerberoz> amarok  no working
<maryen> hmm whats wrong with your amarok kerberoz?
<kerberoz> no play mp3
<kerberoz> only xmms
<kerberoz> is so wire
<maryen> you need to install libxine-extracodecs to make amarok play mp3s
<maryen> what you wanna do to do that is type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" into konsole
<poseidon> maryen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo worked for me just now.
<ccherrett> rm: cannot remove `/media/sdb1/DCIM/100PENTX/IMGP1321.PEF': Read-only file system
<maryen> poseidon: ya i got timidity, but it looks like amarok should be able to play midis too
<ccherrett> maryer: that is my error ^^
<maryen> ok ccherrett, back up the files you wanna save on the memory stick and then use qtparted to format it
<maryen> kerberoze: scan the file that just opened in the terminal and look for any thing that looks like "## deb http...."
<maryen> if you see that delete the "##"
<maryen> also add multiverse to the end of any line that has universe
<kerberoz> ok
<kerberoz> i try
<maryen> after that, save the file using ctrl+O
<maryen> er ctrl+o
<maryen> and ctrl+x to exit
<kerberoz> maryen where are you from?
<maryen> america
<maryen> land of the fat
<maryen> then enter "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" into the terminal
<maryen> and you can now play mp3s in amarok
<maryen> you can also now install java and flash through apt
<kerberoz> why parto of america
<kerberoz> ?
<m4x1mum> what the hell, i couldn;t install java re, it gives me break(install) ??
<kerberoz> what part of america?
<maryen> texas
<abehi> does kubuntu have gcc by default?
<maryen> hmm m4x1mum?
<maryen> abeshi: "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<maryen> "
<abehi> I'm stuck, I need to compile my lan drivers, so can't aptget it
<abehi> why do distros ship without gcc :(
<maryen> don't know
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> here you go abehi
<maryen> http://packages.debian.org/stable/devel/gcc
<maryen> it should work with dapper
<maryen> and may god have mercy on your soul
<abehi> heh heh, thx!
<m4x1mum> oooooooh crap it takes 79Mb to install java re
<maryen> yep
<maryen> its big
<m4x1mum> no wonder my installation breaks, i dont have the java-bin
<m4x1mum> i only download java-re
<maryen> do "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<maryen> that should get you all the java you should need
<maryen> unless you need dev packages
<m4x1mum> nah im not doing any java development
<m4x1mum> hmmm amarok dont play mp3 by default?
<maryen> nope
<maryen> need to install libxine-extracodecs to get it working
<m4x1mum> aaah no wonder
<m4x1mum> i thought its my directory permission problem
<maryen> works like a charm after that though
<maryen> lol nah
<maryen> no distro can have mp3 by default due to legal issues
<m4x1mum> oooh
<Momal> why can windows then :S
<unix_infidel> does (k)ubuntu have a a listing of companies that currently use and have support contracts with ubuntu?
<Momal> I guess they paid money
<unix_infidel> eg, for servers.
<maryen> because ms paid the royalties to the owner of the mp3 format
<m4x1mum> windows cannot play mp3
<Momal> lol good one m4x
<m4x1mum> you still need the software to play it
<maryen> :p
<maryen> technicalities
<m4x1mum> i never use windows media player though
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<m4x1mum> i always use winamp for that :)
<maryen> i dont know unix_infidel
<m4x1mum> too bad i cant remove windows media player completely
<Momal> I just use amarok screw windows :p
<Momal> nothing beats amarok
<maryen> removing wmp can actually gimp your system bad
<DaSkreech> Paper beats rock
<maryen> but linux beats paper?
<m4x1mum> lol
<Momal> and paper = me... and scissors = linux
<Momal> lol
<unix_infidel> maryen: so you compress all the wmp binaries :P so they have all the proper dlls available :)
<m4x1mum> no dude, linux beats windows
<maryen> shhh
<Momal> haha
<maryen> thats beyond the normal windows users abilities
<Momal> linux > * > windows
<maryen> linux>unix>OpenBSD>windows
<m4x1mum> you left out mac
<m4x1mum> :)
<maryen> not terribly sure where to put it
<maryen> linux>macOSX>...
<m4x1mum> the system with one button mouse, they think the user will get confused if there is more than one button on the mouse
<maryen> personally, im suprised how slow macs run
<Momal> linux > mac > * > dos > win 3.1 > win98 > windows*
<m4x1mum> lol
<maryen> linux > mac > * > dos > win 3.1 > win98 > windows 95>rock>windows ME
<m4x1mum> the list will just get longer
<maryen> yes lets stop this
<poseidon> don't make it too long, it'll crash my computer!
<maryen> lol
<maryen> ubuntu>SuSE
<Momal> ahahah poseidon must be using windows lol!!
<maryen> just on the fact that ubuntu didn't release with a seriously broken package manager
<m4x1mum> 16bit windows?
<himawan> Joined the room
<maryen> *shudders* i remember when my windows 95 would get corrupted and i would have to reinstall it
<Momal> anyone use video screen capture pograms underlinux ?
<maryen> mythtv is supposed to be good for that
<DaSkreech> Wait till Ubuntu starts to use smart :)
<maryen> but no
<DaSkreech>  /j #kubuntu-devel
<maryen> ugh..
* DaSkreech cough cough Password
<maryen> im fine with apt right now thanks
<Momal> maryen: ... I mean like I set up what I want it to record and it records my screen like my mouse moving and that
<maryen> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<maryen> mmmmmmmm
<maryen> no idea
<maryen> hi himawan
<Momal> I tried xvidcap but it just crashes everynow and again and the vnc+vnc2swf... well vncserver wont even start >_<
<poseidon> that's a shame..... vnc+school == lots of fun on :5801
<maryen> :( my school even blocks the ports needed to get on this channel poseidon
<Momal> set up a proxy maryen :D
<poseidon> You could probably change the port.... to like 80
<maryen> cant
<maryen> irc server wont accept a connection from port 80
<maryen> momal:  no thanks
<poseidon> oh, sorry, I thought you meant vnc. X_X
<himawan> hi ...
<maryen> hi
<maryen> whats up?
<Momal> if you set up a proxy on your computer then connected through it via school then connected to irc server/chan :should work.
<maryen> i don't have a dedicated server tho
<maryen> i should get one from goodwill
<m4x1mum> damn i forgot again, where is the packages stored by adept?
<maryen> stored?
<maryen> you mean your sources list?
<m4x1mum> yeah, after the package is downloaded where is it?
<maryen> no idea
<m4x1mum> no not the list, the actual file
<maryen> land of make-believe probably
<m4x1mum> huh?
<Ahmuck> i think adept updater just locked up
<Momal> this is where the debs go /var/cache/apt/archives/
<maryen> how so ahmuck
<Ahmuck> dpkg finished, and it is just sitting there
<poseidon> maryen: It wants me to register...
<maryen> what wants you to register
<m4x1mum> aaah ok
<poseidon> freenode
<maryen> and himawan, are you gonna say anything but hi??
<maryen> oh
<poseidon> maryen: and I got to go to sleep now, anyways
<maryen> just do /msg NICKSERV register <password>
<poseidon> 'nightness
<maryen> then you're registered
<maryen> nite
<maryen> ahmuck close your apt, then do apt-get update again
<maryen> or actually "sudo killall apt-get"
<Ahmuck> maryen: ya, i killed it
<m4x1mum> man i need to learn the linux file structure
* maryen pokes himawan with a stick
<maryen> dont push yourself m4x
<Momal> lol
<maryen> just enjoy yourself and learn as you go
<maryen> guh, no updated packages since this morning
<maryen> what are the edgy devs doing
<m4x1mum> i feel uncomfortable, i dont know where the files are stored :(, in windows i can even remove some of the virus manually without using anti-virus, cause i know most of the file structure
<maryen> i need my package fix
<ccherrett> I am trying to install cinepaint but apt can't find it
<ccherrett> do I need to specify different repositories?
<ccherrett> how does that work?
<maryen> whats the error message say
<ccherrett> E: Couldn't find package cinepaint
<m4x1mum> i have cinepaint in adept
<maryen> try apt-cache search cinepaint
<ccherrett> do I need to turn on universe
<ccherrett> in sources
<himawan_22> I have a problem about my sound card..
<ccherrett> apt-cache search cinepaint = nothing
<maryen> if you are typing the name of the package correctly it would have a different error even if all your repos arent on
<maryen> whats up with it himawan
<m4x1mum> my adept manager have universe and multiverse added
<himawan_22> I use kubuntu, and this system have know about my sound card..
<himawan_22> but i can't hear anything from my computer.
<maryen> is it refusing to play sound anymore even though it did before?
<himawan_22> can you help me??
<maryen> not sure
<ccherrett> m4x1mum: what are the entries for multiverse?
<maryen> did it play sound before?
<maryen> bye himawan
<maryen> -.-
<ccherrett> once you uncomment a line in sources do you need to do anything to apt to get it to read from them?
<avuton> How can I tell what's in ubuntu's package repository? (on the web possibly?)
<maryen> sudo apt-get update
<maryen> avuton: apt-cache search
<ccherrett> thanks
<ccherrett> ah that worked :)
<ccherrett> thanks
<maryen> you dont want a list of every package in the repos avuton
<maryen> that would be far too much to read
<Momal> can you acually list everything? because I tried and it never worked for me
<maryen> i dont think so
<maryen> adept lists everything
<Momal> using * returns nothing and without anything just says give one pattern... thats via apt-cache
<avuton> maryen: actually, is there anyway without being in the distro, I'm not a user
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> possibly
<himawan_> left the room
<Momal> maybe on the repos website?
<maryen> probably
<maryen> or typing in the repo server
<avuton> I'm sorry, I looked for it, maybe blind, but couldn't find it
<maryen> avuton: there are 20k packages available to a person with full ubuntu repos
<maryen> you dont really wanna look through that do you?
<avuton> Right, there's got to be a way to search for one, to get information on a package, like packages.gentoo.org ...right(?)
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> using the ubuntu live cd you could
<maryen> thats the easiest way i can think of
<avuton> maryen: wow, ok, thanks :)
<maryen> np
<maryen> ok i go watch outlaw star for a sec
<maryen> bye
<maryen|nerdtasti> eww, nerdtasti?
<maryen|nerdjesus> bbl
<kerberoz> gracias maryen
<kerberoz> thank you maryen
<kerberoz> amarok is working
<maryen|nerdjesus> np
<frankkm> Which codec should I use tp play .ra files in amarok?
<m4x1mum> azureus is only version 2.4 in adept?
<DaSkreech> m4x1mum: File structure is pretty simple
<DaSkreech> m4x1mum: Search for FHS on the net to see the standard
<maryen|nerdjesus> w32codecs frankkm
<frankkm> okay
<m4x1mum> wow i got 3 seconds lag
<DaSkreech> Hi wrabbit^
<m4x1mum> ok people i've done this sudo mke2fs -j -c /dev/sdb1, so the filestructure should be in ext3 now right?
<m4x1mum> no need to do anything else?
<wrabbit^> Hey DaSkreech  :) How goes it?
<DaSkreech> wrabbit^: Not bad
<DaSkreech> Dead tired though
<frankkm> It aint playing my ra file, i have installed the w32 codec
<wrabbit^> DaSkreech, well yeah.  You seem to be awake 24/7
<wrabbit^> :P
<DaSkreech> 22/7
<maryen|nerdjesus> strange
<frankkm> yeah, its really strange
<wrabbit^> hehe.... So yeah, after my reinstallation and partitioning yesterday, everything seems to be going quite well.  Didn't bother with automatix this time and installed everything I needed via command.  Took a bit of googling but it was damn easy.
<DaSkreech> Yup :-)
<maryen> wrabbbit, did you install edgy?
<wrabbit^> maryen. Nope, not yet
<maryen> you better before i get angry
* wrabbit^ runs and hides
<shriphani> i tried fluxbox
<DaSkreech> shriphani: Woot?
<shriphani> certainly not what i wanted
<shriphani> i would appreciate some clutter as 256 megs ram aint soo small right ?
<shriphani> DaSkreech: any other desktop environs ?
<DaSkreech> So you want clutter?
<shriphani> a slght bit
<DaSkreech> shriphani: Fluxbox isn't a Desktop Environ btw
<shriphani> yeh
<shriphani> just a window manager
<DaSkreech> tried E?
<shriphani> enlight
<shriphani> that one ?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<shriphani> its good ?
<DaSkreech> It's cluttery :)
<DaSkreech> If you want to swing it first you can check out elive
<shriphani> oh
<DaSkreech>  if you just wanna apt-get it then you may want the Seerofsouls repo
<shriphani> its a complete desktop environment ?
<Momal> anyone know of a good script capture tool for kde... that will record it as video?
<word> any ideas why nfs on one computer only would refuse to let people mount it's drive? with 95% certainty on correct config?
<DaSkreech> It
<method|> shriphani: what's wrong with kde?
<DaSkreech> its pretty close
* shriphani has 256 megs ram
<DaSkreech> Momal: Screenkast
<shriphani> i wudd like something minimalistic and slightly appealing
<orient2000> what should I type in konsole to become superuser?
<DaSkreech> orient2000: Sudo su
<shriphani> sudo -i ?
<orient2000> tks
<DaSkreech> sudo -i >_<
<DaSkreech> orient2000: Why do you want to run as super user?
<m4x1mum> in adept what is request purging for?
<word> m4x1mum: deleting everything even config files created by that package
<DaSkreech> m4x1mum: It deletes the config files
<DaSkreech> And all saved stuff as far as I know?
<InteliWasp> anyone have links to window managers/desktop evireoments reviews?
<DaSkreech> InteliWasp: They'd all be rubbish :)
<DaSkreech> InteliWasp: It's far too subjective
<InteliWasp> alright.. then a list then
<word> DaSkreech: when you said 'it' were you referring to the computer that doesn't let others mount it?
<Momal> is their a repo for screenkast?... seems the deb for it and the other's need all this other stuff but none of it is in adept/apt-get
<DaSkreech> word: No I was referring to the fact that I was too tired to notice that I hadn't finished typing out the sentence that I had just formulated in my head and hit enter
<DaSkreech> Momal: try seerofsouls
<m4x1mum> what the hell this stupid azureus is running in background?!?!?! how to kill it?
<DaSkreech> killall azureus
<m4x1mum> doesnt work
<m4x1mum> i got this error StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880] 
<m4x1mum> when i try to run azureus
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: means you still have azureus running in the background
<InteliWasp> the reason i'm asking is that someone was telling me of some enviroment or WM... not sure (was kinda drink :P) that was divided into 3 or 4 windows one of them taking half and the rest as large previews
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: use ksysguard to kill it
<m4x1mum> ps command doesn't show any azureus
<ridlohman> hi
<maryen> kill java
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: try sudo ps aux
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<maryen> that will kill azureus along with it
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: or sudo ksysguard
<Linux_Galore> yeah might be a java process still sitting running
<orient2000> I could not open update because dpkg process was interupted and I had to do it manually in a konsole.
<maryen> okzy
<m4x1mum> this is weird azureus died immediately once i start it :(
<Linux_Galore> orient2000:  run adept in a console and read the text and do what it says
<m4x1mum> and azureus popup couldn't be closed down
<maryen> azureus is... not to good in dapper
<word> any ideas why nfs on one computer only would refuse to let people mount it's drive? with 95% certainty on correct config?
<m4x1mum> whats a better torrent client?
<maryen> ktorrent
<word> m4x1mum: azureus :P
<word> m4x1mum: you don't have java set up right
<maryen> in dapper ktorrent is the best you'll get
<Linux_Galore> I have no issues with azureus on kubuntu - dapper
<word> maryen: i use azureus just fine...
<maryen> bah how so
<m4x1mum> i have 2 version of java installed 1.4 and 1.5 strangely the 1.4 is not removed
<shriphani> so is gnome or kde better for 256 megs of ra ?
<word> like..i click the shortcut...and it opens up...and i add torrents..and it downloads..
<orient2000> I did it manually but one of the servers of universe or other is down and I will have to finish it maybe tomorrow.
<shriphani> ram ^
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: because you havent defined you default yet then you have to remove 1.4
<maryen> no, how did you setup java to make azureus run properly
<martynda> hi, i have installed apache2 and php5 through apt-get, but when i go to a php file, the browser tries to download it, can someone help me out?
<orient2000> ok I go to konsole   adept
<word> m4x1mum: not that strange...you need to set up java apps to use the newer version..forgot teh command for it
<word> maryen: i'll look up the command...
<DaSkreech> Momal: how goes?
<m4x1mum> ooh i thought adept will automatically remove 1.4 when i install 1.5
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: nope
<maryen> fine, ill try azureus once more
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: you have to define your new default after you run adept
<Momal> DaSkreech: Well I seemed to get it installed now but it keeps saying that I have a vnc running already :S.. when there isn't an process of one
<maryen> but then again i like how ktorrent isnt as much of a resource hog
<m4x1mum> even in windows utorrent is the best one single exe, very small and it works as good as azureus :)
<shriphani> so is gnome or kde better for 256 megs of ram ?
<m4x1mum> Linux_Galore: How to define the default?
<maryen> xfce is better
<shriphani> umm
<DaSkreech> shriphani: Recently it seems to be KDE but something lighter is much better
<shriphani> i wouldnt like to run qt + gtk
<method|> have you tried xfce?
<shriphani> nope
<word> maryen: m4x1mum: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<word> just select different ones until it works lol..one of em should if you have 1.5 installed..
<method|> it's supposedly good for not so super computers
<Ash-Fox> I've found firefox runs faster under kde than under xfce (as odd as that sounds)
<shriphani> rt. now kde is running ok
<shriphani> not too slow
<Momal> A VNC server is already running as :1 <-- :S... there is nothing running though
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: you need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<m4x1mum> i use Opera instead of firefox
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: define you default java version
<shriphani> but ksysguard shows one hell of cpu load
<shriphani> i dont want that as a result
<m4x1mum> yay azureus finally work, except the warning popup still cannot be closed
<orient2000> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B8 what is it?
<shriphani> m4x1mum: so you suggest i get xfce ?
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: also its not wise to install java in adept because unless you click on the details button you will mis agreeing to the license
<DaSkreech> Momal: open VNc and setit to run on :0 ?
<word> m4x1mum: that's a bug in gtk I think..either that or one fixed in the cvs versions..i have the latest
<DaSkreech> orient2000: You need to import the key for the repo you just added
<Linux_Galore> m4x1mum: you only get the warning if you dont properly shut down azureus
<Momal> Warning: serverbox:0 is not taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock
<Momal> Remove this file if there is no X server serverbox:0
<Momal> A VNC server is already running as :0
<Momal> safe to remove that file?
<orient2000> you mean repository? repo?
<word> m4x1mum: hmm...what version of azureus is in the repos?
<m4x1mum> ooh
<m4x1mum> 2.4....
<maryen> thats the same problem i have  with azureus
<maryen> and have had in azureus
<word> m4x1mum: latest is 2.5.0.1 :P
<m4x1mum> thats why i'm a bit confused the repos is outdated??
<NameNomad> does anyone know of a good music editor that runs through Linux?  A friend told me about FruityLoops, but besides the fact that it costs money, it doesn't run on linux, so I can't use it.  Anyone know a good program for music editing?
<word> maryen: m4x1mum: used to have the same problem a few weeks back but a cvs update fixed it i bet it's fixed in either 2.5 or 2.5.0.1
<word> m4x1mum: they usually are
<DaSkreech> orient2000: Yes
<Linux_Galore> I download azureus from there home page and install it in my home directory
<maryen> actually its probably fixed for me since im using edgy
<word> maryen: check the version of it
<word> maryen: i was told it was a gtk problem but i'm starting to think it was an azureus problem
<maryen> now azureus freezes at loading images
<maryen> oh well
<manjunatha> hello
<word> maryen: 'oh well' isn't a very linuxy attitude :P
<maryen> :p
<maryen> ktorrent fits my needs now
<maryen> azureus is dead to me
<orient2000> I did not add any new repositories maybe it happened automatickly I have a new one wine and freecontrib where should I get the key and how to appy it?
<word> run it in command line and check error output darnit ><
<m4x1mum> but ktorrent is not that configurable as azureus
<Steven_M> hi all
<method|> maryen: why dont you use opera? it has a bittorrent client built in
<Ash-Fox> How bloated...
<method|> its also the best web browser for linux imo
<word> orient2000: don't think those are automatic..but just google them most tuts with repos have the key as well
<manjunatha> how to install opera in ubuntu
<maryen> because opera doesnt have the nifty extensions firefox has
* method| shrugs
<maryen> there doesnt seem to be an error message
<maryen> it just stops loading
<Ash-Fox> Google browser sync is one of the best ones in my opinion.
<method|> never understood the fixation with firefox's extensions
<m4x1mum> manjunatha: download the .deb file from opera website and install it through apt
<word> method|: because they're dev team is snotty about being closed source :P
<word> their*
<manjunatha> tnxs
<method|> word: unless you're a developer does it really affect you that much?
<Ash-Fox> method|, show me another browser that lets me synchronize between different computers, OSes, and I'll consider it. I can do that with firefox extensions :P
<m4x1mum> make sure you download for ubuntu, not other linux distribution
<maryen> method|: when opera gets an extension that erases 90% of ads on the web, ill use it
<Momal> DaSkreech: could not open default font 'fixed' <-- how do I fix that prob seems the vncserver wont start
<method|> Ash-Fox: i can sync with opera
<word> well for awhile i was beta testing and developing widgets..still kinda am..but meh
<Ash-Fox> method|, really? *starts opera* how?
<method|> maryen: opera has a great ad-blocker
<word> method|: i'll agree with that one
<method|> not as good as firefox's
<method|> but it's good
<word> no it's actually better in my experience
<maryen> method|: im not talking about pop-ups, im talking flash banners, gifs, and all other advertisements
<method|> maryen: i am too
<m4x1mum> the thing that i dont like about firefox is that you have to install all the extension first to be as good or better than opera
<manjunatha> opra can block images but firefox cant
<method|> m4x1mum: exactly
<maryen> method| i have never seen opera block an ad image
<word> adblock can block images...
<word> maryen: check teh version number on it..
<method|> maryen: i dunno which opera you have used
<m4x1mum> both firefox and opera can block image
<Ash-Fox> method|, I'm not seeing the synchronisation feature in opera that lets me synchronise between different computers and different operating systems my cookies, bookmarks and stored passwords?
<maryen> word: azureus is still frozen
<word> maryen: check the darned version number in adept :P
<maryen> word: java is quite possibly buggy still on edgy
<maryen> word: k
<manjunatha> selected blocking is not possible in fox
<method|> Ash-Fox: it can sync bookmarks, and wand data, i dont know about cookies and such
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone know a fix?
<word> manjunatha: it isn't? o.O adblock -> block image? not possible?
<Ash-Fox> method|, okay, where is the automated synchronising for bookmarks then?
<method|> Ash-Fox: file->import...opera bookmarks
<word> method|: the wand thing is the only thing i miss from opera
<Ash-Fox> that isn't synchronisation, that's importing
<method|> you can also import ie or ff imports
<method|> Ash-Fox: ok well shoot me
* word shoots methodj
<maryen> word: for some reason edgy still uses 2.402
<method|> word: wand is the reason why i dont use konqueror
<m4x1mum> firefox have similar stuff for wands if i remember correctly
<word> maryen: because it hasn't been updated on repos just do yourself a favor and go out and get the newest
<method|> firefox is a bit slower imo
<m4x1mum> hei my azureus is also frozen lol
<Momal> google working for other people at the moment? I think my isp has blocked it lol.. it wont load :S everything else does
<method|> slower to load pages, tabs, and to load up in general
<Ash-Fox> http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/ <- I use it on macosx/linux/windows. Really is the win =)
<word> maryen: all ya have to do is mv azureus ~/.azureus sudo ln -s ~/.azureus/azureus /usr/bin/azureus after you uninstall the package
<method|> opera feels more lightweight
<method|> but it has more stuff
<method|> even a smaller download
<word> i think irc and email are a bit much :P
<Steven_M> have any of you ever used guarddog, a gui for iptables?
<method|> word: yeah me too
<maryen> method|: i loves my bon echo and nothin you say is gonna change that
<method|> i never use opera's irc or email function
<word> has anything really changed in bon echo?
<method|> but the bittorrent thing is really cool
<m4x1mum> i use opera's email though
<word> method|: i tried using email until i realized it's really lacking in basic functionality
<method|> even tho i dont really do much torrenting
* Ash-Fox prefers azureus
<method|> never tried it
<method|> i do most of my email thru gmail
<word> never...tried..it..?!
<maryen> word: its got improved tab browsing, session restore, etc
<maryen>  plus its prettier
<word> session restore..built in...no memory leaks...?!?!?!?!?
<word> !!!!one111eleventy!!
<method|> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one111eleventy!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4x1mum> lol
<word> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> eat that
<method|> anyone in here using edgy eft?
<maryen> me
<NameNomad> !musiceditor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musiceditor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> ok 2.5 works but i still loves ktorrent
<NameNomad> !music editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<method|> maryen: are the fonts ugly as sin out the box?
<m4x1mum> maryen: lol
<method|> like the screenshots i have seen?
<maryen> method|: no
<m4x1mum> you have said that many times
<word> any ideas why nfs on one computer only would refuse to let people mount it's drive? with 95% certainty on correct config?
<maryen> they are beautiful
<method|> cool
<maryen> someone didnt hear me m4x1mum
<method|> the screenshots i've seen they look equally as horrible out the box like dapper
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone know a fix?
<method|> i cant remember what i did to make my fonts look nice so i was a bit worried about that
<m4x1mum> is there a software to manage the bandwidth for individual software?
<word> bandwith or speeds?
<maryen> method|: sent you a screenshot
<method|> hey anyone know if theres a shell command that with display bandwith usage?
<m4x1mum> err like software a can only get maximum of 20kbps for example
<method|> maryen: i dont think it connected or something
<maryen> you registered?
<word> m4x1mum: you talking about controlling azureus?
<method|> registered now
<method|> try again
<m4x1mum> no not just azureus, iwant to controll everything
<word> ah no idea there
<m4x1mum> opera, irc, azureus
<maryen> ok see it now?
<method|> yeah it's trying to connect
<method|> still no dice it looks like
<m4x1mum> ok i've downloaded azureus 2.5, how do i install it?
<maryen> http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7729/snapshot1oj7.png
<maryen> there
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone know a fix?
<method|> has anyone here ever tried pclinuxos?
<maryen> m4x1mum you can run it by clicking the firefox script inside the folder
<m4x1mum> i dont have firefox
<method|> maryen: looks good
<maryen> er azureus script
<Steven_M> how do find out what version of samba I've got?
<Torched> why would sound sometimes not play on youtube when i'm using kubuntu with firefox?
<maryen> flash plugin uses oss which sucks
<maryen> go yell at adobe
<method|> Torched: it does it for opera too
<Torched> why does it happen though?
<Torched> i mean it's just sometimes
<method|> flash for linux sucks right now im afraid :(
<maryen> OSS conflicts with everyother sound system there is
<maryen> if you are running anything sound related in linux, flash sound wont play
<maryen> to fix this, close firefox
<maryen> then go to the konsole and type "killall artsd"
<Torched> i opened it in konqueror
<maryen> then open firefox and view your flash with sound
<Torched> it's working there
<maryen> konqueror may be using a oss converter
<maryen> dunno
<Torched> you don't really know what you're talking about do you
<maryen> no i do
<maryen> any app using OSS requires exclusive use of the soundcard
<Torched> right
<Torched> i see
<Torched> why does flash do that?
<maryen> fceu is one of these apps, but aoss works better with it than flash
<maryen> because flash wasn't programmed to use ALSA
<Torched> what's salsa?
<maryen> Advanced linux sound architecture
<method|> [02:30]  <Torched> you don't really know what you're talking about do you
<Torched> ohh ok
<method|> lol
<method|> sorry maryen but that was funny
<maryen> lol
<maryen> anyway, another way to fix it is to run firefox with aoss firefox, but this makes firefox really unstable
<maryen> a new flash version <i>should</i> be coming out next year, and hopefully it wont used the dated OSS
<maryen> argh my italics didnt work
<method|> didnt know irc had italics
<method|> lol
<method|> ive been ircing for like 10 years
<Torched> apparently it doesnt
<method|> %itest%i
<method|> 	test	
<method|> whoa
<Torched> that worked
<Torched> no way
<method|> well aint that a bitch
<maryen> how'd you do that
<maryen> i need it for sarcasm
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone know a fix?
<Torched> 	ghah	
<method|> lol
<Torched> 	it works, it totally works	
<maryen> tell me the secret to your witchcraft 0.o
<Torched> ctrl i
<maryen> 		jsk
<Torched> a little trick bill gates taught me
<maryen> im using conversation
<Torched> me too
<Torched> well, konversation
<Torched> 	konversation	
<maryen> 
<Torched> that's not quite it
<maryen> eat paragraph marks
<maryen> 
<Torched> 	NEVER!	
<maryen> %i ; ;
<maryen> %i ; ; %i
<m4x1mum_> what the command to delete a directory ignoring whether if there is a file or not?
<maryen> rm -rf
<maryen> have fun
<maryen> do sudo rm -rf /
<m4x1mum_> haha no thanks
<maryen> it makes your computer faster tho
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone know a fix?
<maryen> no
<abattoir> Momal: X doesnt start? edgy?
<maryen> i didn't know mythbusters used kubuntu
<Momal> nar X is started... just when im trying to start vncserver
<Momal> it returns that error :S
<maryen> no wonder they're so smart
<m4x1mum_> lol
<maryen> no one wants help at 3 in the morning
<maryen> who'd have thought
<sergey_> help
<sergey_> #help
<sergey_> how change code page ??
<RawSewage> how do you join mulitpart .avi
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone?!?!
<maryen> multipart.avi?
<RawSewage> yes, an  avi split into  avi.001   avi.002  etc
<Momal> he is asking to join avi files together
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> i don't know, i bet fdoving would though
<maryen> but hes sleeping
<maryen> or is he...
<frankkm> I just downloaded a rpm file how do I get it installed?
<maryen> alien
<afd_> hi! Is there a "automatically save view profile for folder"? What I'm trying to achieve is that when I change the view mode for a folder, this view mode will be used for this folder from now on
<afd_> Windows Explorer and Nautilus have this option
<maryen> i wouldn't suggest it though, it can mess up your install
<frankkm> ok
<method|> frankkm: unless you're using pclinuxos, fedora, redhat, or some other rpm based distro i have no clue
<maryen> alien allows debian users to use rpm packages
<frankkm> I use kubuntu
<maryen> but its very beta
<maryen> if you wanna try it though, "sudo apt-get install alien
<method|> frankkm: if you're looking for a kde based rpm distro i'd suggest pclinuxos
<method|> it's every bit as good as kubuntu
<method|> and a bit better in other ways
<frankkm> ok
<maryen> afd_ try closing all instances of konqueror after applying the view mode to the folder
<afd_> maryen: I did, didn't work. This sucks :(
<afd_> maryen: I supose a .desktop file could get konqueror to list the folder in a different way. I wonder where to get my hands on this information (and why this option isn't in default kde)
<maryen> hmm im not sure afd_
<maryen> tell me if you find anything out
<afd_> maryen: ok
<maryen> method|: you're not supposed to move people away from kubuntu :p
<maryen> the ops oughta spank you good
<maryen> bah, still can't install nvidia drivers on my comp
<method|> maryen: i used kubuntu
* method| shrugs
<method|> pclinuxos is like the rpm based version of kubuntu heh
<maryen> rpm is the devil though
<maryen> well not really
<method|> maryen: in pclinuxos to install nvidia drivers all you have to do is install the package and restart X :P
<maryen> just everything is alot more spread out
<maryen> in edgy the nvidia-glx package is still broken
<maryen> they needa update some of the dependencies
<maryen> not to mention, it doesn't play nice with the general kernel and tries to force me onto 386
<llogiq> Hi there.
<maryen> hi
<maryen> one of us is a cannibal, guess which and get a prize
<whiz2> I'm trying to use Amarok to play .ogg and mp3 files, but I keep getting an error message that says "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes."
<maryen> hmm
<ubuntu_> moo?
<maryen> moo
<ubuntu_> just checking :)
<Moo_> .
<maryen> try apt-get remove amarok --purge and then a reinstall
<ubuntu_> o someones nickname is moo
<Moo_> :P
<maryen> shall we worship him?
<ubuntu_> yes!
* maryen bows before moo
* ubuntu_ licks moo 's feet
<maryen> ew
<llogiq> whiz2: The usual KUbuntu distribution does not have mp3 codecs for legal reasons.
<maryen> he cant play ogg either
<llogiq> Hmmm...then a reinstall might do the trick...
<whiz2> ogg plays fine in Kaffeine
<maryen> try wiping and reinstalling amarok then
<maryen> and make sure to remember the purge tag
<Momal> anyone able to run vncserver under kubuntu ?
<maryen> im not to fond of servers, or the internets
<whiz2> ok and where do I get mp3 codecs?
<maryen> too*
<maryen> you have to enable the multiverse repos
<whiz2> everything is enabled I think
<maryen> then do apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<maryen> question whiz2
<method|> how do you enable the multiverse and universe in adept?
<maryen> do you recognize the word multiverse
<method|> im used to synaptic
<ubunt_> i run dapper on vmware player and the highest resolution that i can choose in preferences is 1024.786, but i need 1280x1024.
<whiz2> I recognize the word, yes, but dunno it's meaning in kubuntu
<maryen> uncomment the universe lines in the sources list, and add multiverse to the end of every line that has universe in it
<whiz2> I got my copy of sources.list from a friend who had everything already enabled, so I don't need to worry about it
<maryen> ok then you should be fine
<maryen> sorta
<whiz2> he got all the new repositories too
<maryen> you really need to learn to alter your sources list tho
<whiz2> also added multiverse to the end of every repository line
<whiz2> I'm a noob to Linux. he made it simple for me. I'm learning little by little
<method|> where's sources.list again?
<whiz2> /etc/apt/sources.list
<maryen> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiz2> apt-get says "amrok is already the newest version. 0upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded"
<maryen> whiz
<whiz2> Yes?
<maryen> do "sudo apt-get remove amarok --purge"
<llogiq> I got a problem with wlan on my Averatec 3156. It has a Intersil/Prism2.5 USB chipset. I tried the installation instructions on the german wiki.ubuntuusers.de, but to no avail (It seems the drivers compile against 2.4 kernels). I also found instructions on http://chronox.de/averatec_linux/linux_on_3156X.html
<llogiq> that should work for debian on this subnote. The prism2_usb drivers in /lib/modules do not appear to work, iwconfig says nothing.
<maryen> then "sudo apt-get clean"
<maryen> then "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<whiz2> Thank you. whoever gave me the command a moment ago, gave me the wrong one
<maryen> llogiq: ndiswrapper a no-go?
<method|> you guys said uncomment all the lines with universe in them and add multiverse?
<maryen> yes
<maryen> add multiverse to any line with universe, and uncomment all repositories
<llogiq> maryen: Haven't tried yet, as the docs said that the intersil drivers should work.
<maryen> hmm
<Momal> does anyone know a fix: could not open default font 'fixed' ? (error from vncserver)
<maryen> momal, have you searched in the repos for the font "fixed"?
<Momal> yup
<Momal> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/, removing from list!
<Momal> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
<Momal> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!
<Momal> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
<Momal> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/, removing from list!
<Momal> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/, removing from list!
<Momal> Fatal server error:
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Momal> thats what vncserver is saying.. those paths exist and are working fine
<fdoving> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<whiz2> Thanks for helping me to repair Amarok
<maryen> agh! its fdoving, hide!
<fdoving> Momal: do you have the 'xfonts-base' package installed?
<Momal> yup
<maryen|hiding> maybe try wiping them?
<Momal> according to good the fixed font has to do with the alias file in the misc folder and its there :S
<maryen|hiding> guh, i should of been in bed an hour ago
<fdoving> Momal: try running 'fc-cache -f' from konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<maryen|hiding> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25947/
<maryen|hiding> hmm pastebin would be useful for posting example sources.list files
<Momal> yea tried that from a site on net didn't work.. just tried it again and still same error
<whiz2> Thank you. Amarok is working, and MP3s are now enabled. :-)
<maryen|hiding> np whiz2
<maryen|hiding> hey fdoving, know how to get an nvidia card running on a dual-core comp using edgy eft?
<fdoving> no. i'm blessed with just old enought ati cards to get DRI by default. :)
<fdoving> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maryen|hiding> lol lucky ; ;
<fdoving> is the only help i can give.
<maryen|hiding> bah tried that already
<maryen|hiding> the new "general" kernel is a PITA
<Momal> :(... how can you get an error when there shouldn't be any error garrr
<maryen|hiding> sudo apt-get remove linux
<maryen|hiding> goodnight
<Momal> lol?
* llogiq goes reading up on ndiswrapper
<Momal> garr this makes no sense >_<
<rittap> goodmorning
<bioticpro> How can I mount dvd.iso file on HD, so it can be played or ripped?
<maurizio> easy kubuntu
<maurizio> link per scaricare easy kubuntu
<fdoving> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fdoving> !iso > bioticpro
<rittap> I installed kubuntu to my hard drive and now I get a read error when loading grub, can someone help me?
<bioticpro> fdoving: thx :)
<stephen_> b
<rittap> I installed kubuntu to my hard drive and now I get a read error when loading grub, can someone help me?
<satempler> rittap: wait till your question goes off screen to ask again
<satempler> what error btw
<Steven_M> does anyone here use guarddog, I really need help?
<fdoving> rittap: try this: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<Steven_M> does anyone here use guarddog, I really need help?
<rittap> @satempler sorry :) but I didnt see anything except loading Grub, read error
<fdoving> Steven_M: what do you need.
<fdoving> ?
<satempler> rittap: so what just says Grub and thats it
<rittap> satempler: jup, it doesnt do anything else
<rittap> satempler: and its a clean install
<satempler> rittap: how many harddrive you have in the system and, are you dual booting
<rittap> satempler: I have 2 harddrives (1 IDE 1 SATA) the IDE is the linux HD, and is first in boot order
<Steven_M> fdoving:  I did a to know how to get guarddog to allow apsolutely everthing from a nominated ip address
<satempler> rittap: you sure ok do the install again but before the last step in installing it will have a review and what you need to make sure is that grub is on hd0,0
<rittap> satempler: I installed from LIVE Cd
<satempler> rittap: thats the easyest way i know how
<satempler> ok
<rittap> satempler: so I dont see any grub configurations
<satempler> you won't
<Steven_M> fdoving: stet did=need
<satempler> it will assume the default
<satempler> but the last screen will display a summary just before install
<satempler> there you should be able to change the boot drive
<rittap> satempler: I will try it, and report back later
<rittap> satempler: thanks!
<satempler> rittap: no problem and remember ask once wait till it goes off screen
<rittap> satempler: lol will do :P
<satempler> some times there is 5 people all helping 4 people each
<satempler> so it takes time
<satempler> ;)
<Steven_M> fdoving: do you use guarddog yourself?
<kraut> moin
<DHGE> rittap: when booting press e
<DHGE> edit (hd0,1)
<DHGE> to something like (hd1,1)
<DHGE> or opposite ...
<rittap> DHGE: I know about the e, only it wont come that far...
<DHGE> boot sector protection in BIOS?
<rittap> DHGE: It just says Loading Grub, Read error
<rittap> DHGE: Havent heard about it! Will check also
<DHGE> boot from the live CD and look into your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DHGE> man grub    to reinstall
<rittap> DHGE: will do after install is done
<DHGE> rittap: WAIT   SATA is not THAT fast on cold start   do a reset (warm start)
<rittap> DHGE: have already tried
<rittap> DHGE: also removed anything from boot order except linux HD (which is IDE)
<rittap> DHGE: no change
<DHGE> disconnect the SATA to see if it is a BIOS problem ...
<rittap> DHGE: it isnt
<rittap> DHGE: tried that already
<DHGE> mainboard?
<rittap> DHGE: It cant be the mainboard or such (it highly unlikely) will probably just be grub
<DHGE> highly unlikely
<rittap> DHGE: wait, that isn't correct english :)
<DHGE> hehe ..
<rittap> DHGE: you get the picture
<rittap> :)
<josh_> how do i enable the numlock key being active at startup?
<rittap> josh_: it's an option in the system settings
<zorglu_> josh_: somewhere in 'system setting' .. not precise but it is there
<zorglu_> rittap is as precise as me :)
<rittap> josh_: try keyboard
<rittap> it has an option named ' Numlock on KDE startup'
<josh_> well that was easy
<josh_> lol
<rittap> josh_: ur welcome ;)
<josh_> ty :)
<josh_> how do i share my drive?
<josh_> i tried to but it gave me some error about only being able to share folders in my home directory...
<josh_> and im not net sharing this folder
<rittap> josh_: see there's where my linux knowledge runs out :)
<josh_> thats what the ftp is for lol
<josh_> lol rit
<rittap> zorglu_: maybe you have an idea for josh_
<zorglu_> thinking :)
<zorglu_> what is the protocol you use to share this folder ?
<josh_> samba
<josh_> its for the wifes winblows box
<josh_> and her mac
<rittap> josh_: is the samba deamon running :)
<josh_> yep
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<josh_> i just cant authenticate
<zorglu_> is the max of the idea i got :)
<zorglu_> using a tool to configure it would be my advice
<zorglu_> btw linux should have a tool for setting this up via zeroconf and no password
<zorglu_> it is the 'dentist case' and all the people who came here to config samba were in this case
<rittap> zorglu_ & josh_ : which is, again, in the system settings :)
<rittap> Or at least i thought i was
<zorglu_> but system setting got weird trouble for me
<zorglu_> when i enter in 'admin mode' to modify stuff, it keep the option all greyed out
<rittap> zorglu_: yeah, tell me about it :)
<zorglu_> oh so im not the only one :)
<josh_> Command '/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1' not found.
<rittap> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rittap> hmm
<zorglu_> try install 'avahi-utils'
<zorglu_> it is a zeroconf deamon
<rittap> ah I see :)
<zorglu_> !info avahi-utils
<ubotu> avahi-utils: Avahi browsing, publishing and discovery utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.10-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 140 kB
<rittap> !info avahi > rittap
<ubotu> Package avahi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> there are a bunch of package, i dunno what are their respective purpose
<rittap> ah well
<rittap> I hate bots anyway :)
<zorglu_> !info *avahi*
<ubotu> Package avahi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> ok globbing doesnt work
<rittap> zorglu_: you know anything about grub?
<zorglu_> basic knowledge to get mine working with multiple linux
<zorglu_> what is your question
<rittap> I installed kubuntu 6.06 to my IDE HD, and it gives a read error when loading grub
<zorglu_> i cant believe xine doesnt implement http source properly
<rittap> right after a clean install
<zorglu_> is there a window on the box
<rittap> jup, SATA HD
<zorglu_> is the livecd was able to read the hd right ?
<rittap> jup
<rittap> both
<rittap> I have them both mounted atm (i am working on livecd)
<zorglu_> hmm i dunno what is a SATA hd
<zorglu_> i know this is a 'new' norme but no more
<zorglu_> are they special, like requiring another driver ?
<rittap> dunno really
<damian> don't worry guys
<rittap> Serial ATA, and linux sees it as /dev/sda
<damian> windows vista is coming soon
<damian> then you can all stop using linyx
<Elgfar> Yea right...
<rittap> damian: ugh that's straightforward
<rittap> damian: so you really believe that M$ is critical bug proof this time
<rittap> damian: then go dream along
<Elgfar> If i'm migrating from Linux - it will be to a *BSD platform
<zorglu_> damian: ok please take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<zorglu_> and please ALL dont feed him
<rittap> zorglu_: LOL :)
<damian> zorglu haha i get it don't feed the troll never *ever* heard that one before
<zorglu_> rittap: hard you using raid ?
<zorglu_> hard=are
<rittap> zorglu_: nope
<rittap> zorglu_: definitely not
<rittap> maybe you want to take a look on the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rittap> wait i'll send you the file!
<zorglu_> yep the one from the installed partition
<zorglu_> use pastebin
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorglu_> this one is rather slow, we should put a faster one in there
<freeflying> anyone here use da_DK as default locale? thanks
<rittap> oh i was thinking to just send the file over
<rittap> but if you want pastebin
<zorglu_> via dcc ? i dont even know if we can
<Martijn81> freeflying: nope, NL here, why?
<rittap> zorglu_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25954/
<freeflying> Martijn81: need someone reproduce a bug
<pointwood> anyone know how to get konqueror to keep the bookmarks toolbar hidden? It seems, every time I reboot, konqy shows the bookmarks toolbar again :(
<zorglu_> rittap: see it doesnt start. gessing some nat/firewall issue
<rittap> zorglu_: was worth the try
<zorglu_> rittap: yep :)
<rittap> zorglu_: ah well you have the link anyways
<zorglu_> rittap: using "df" can you give me the line for the root of the installed system
<rittap> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<zorglu_> rittap: or simpler, type "df" in a terminal and paste the output in pastebin
<rittap> zorglu_: lol i just had the line hang on
<zorglu_> ok
<rittap> zorglu_: please note that i am running live cd
<rittap> zorglu_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25955/
<rittap> zorglu_: /dev/hda1 is the /
<zorglu_> as faster pastebin there is pastebin.ulteo.us or pastebin.ca
<zorglu_> hmm it is /dev/hda1
<zorglu_> like in the grub
<zorglu_> i was wondering because me googling seems to show that other use /dev/sda1 for SATA
<abelh> buenos dias
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rittap> zorglu_: hold, SATA drive is windows, IDE is linux
<abelh> gracias
<zorglu_> rittap: what do you mean ?
<zorglu_> rittap: you got 2 disk ?
<abelh> #ubuntu-es
<rittap> zorglu_: I got 2 disks, 1 SATA which is for windows, 1 IDE which is for linux
<rittap> zorglu_: SATA drive is in linux device /dev/sda, IDE drive is /dev/hda
<zorglu_> abelh: type "/joint #ubuntu-es"
<DHGE> rittap: uncomment the maps
<DHGE> eh comment
<rittap> DHGE: sorry?
<zorglu_> he mean at the end of the menu.lst
<DHGE> sata is 0
<DHGE> rittap: put a "#" before the map lines ...
<zorglu_> DHGE: you think that the chainloader could prevent linux from booting ?
<rittap> DHGE: done
<DHGE> no
<rittap> DHGE: should i reboot ;)
<DHGE> what else? ;-)
<zorglu_> DHGE: can you explain the 'comment the map line' thing ?
<rittap> DHGE: yeah!
<rittap> DHGE: i will reboot!! :)
<rittap> see ya in a bit!
<DHGE> it reverses the sequence in which grub sees the HDs
<rittap> zorglu_ & DHGE: back
<rittap> still no go
<rittap> DHGE: what bios option did you say I should check?
<silver_hook> Hi! I've got a sliiiiight problem - I'm a Gentoo user, but need to know how to install Kopete (0.12.1 or .2) on Kubuntu via Adept. Can anyone explain this to me? I need it to complete an article for TUX
<zorglu_> 1. launch adept
<zorglu_> 2. type 'kopete' in the search box
<zorglu_> 3. select the kopete package, right click to get the pop up menu
<zorglu_> 4. select install in the popup menu
<zorglu_> 5. select apply change
<silver_hook> thanks :)
<fdoving> !info kopete dapper
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<zorglu_> and it will download and install kopete
<silver_hook> btw, is 0.12.1 (or later) in kopete anyway?
<fdoving> i doubt that, if you're running dapper.
<Martijn81> 6. don't forget to get yourself a cup of coffee
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: kopete comes with kubuntu lol
<zorglu_> i got 0.11.1 installed
<silver_hook> TheGateKeeper: yes, but the MUC support in Jabber is only really usable since 0.12.1 :S
<zorglu_> i think 0.12 is in backport
<silver_hook> zorglu_: backport?
<zorglu_> silver_hook: a repository for the stuff which have been declared stable enought to go into dapper (the stable version)
<zorglu_> edgy being de dev one
<zorglu_> so it go into edgy and then into dapper
<zorglu_> btw im not expert at those stuff, better ask on #kubuntu-devel for authoritative answer about the release process
<silver_hook> zorglu_: so, the steps are the same only selecting "edgy" where?
<zorglu_> silver_hook: i dont understand your quesiton, can you rephrase ?
<TheGateKeeper> edge is the next version of kubuntu to be released at the end of the month
<silver_hook> zorglu_: the thing is that the Kopete version to be installed *needs* to be at least 0.12.1
<zorglu_> ah okf
<zorglu_> ok then 1. make sure that kopete 0.12.1 is actually in backports
<Martijn81> zorglu_: from apt-cache policy here it looks like 0.12.1 is in http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<zorglu_> so i was wrong...
<zorglu_> how come i only got 0.11.1 then...
<patrick__> Octan - Do you know an alternative to M$ its ActiveSync program?
<Martijn81> dunno
<patrick__> Or anybody else :P
<llogiq> ndiswrapper doesn't seem to work, :-( Maybe a reboot will do it... cu then.
<fdoving> patrick__: multisync maybe?
<patrick__> k
<Martijn81> zorglu_: probably because i have kde 3.5.4 installed
<silver_hook> Martijn81: sooo, I just follow those 5-6 steps above and it will be 0.12.1+?
<zorglu_> Martijn81: yep, i just checked and 0.11.1 is the last available for me... but 3.5.4 is in main ?
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: if it's the repos that you are using
<Martijn81> no it's not, afaik
<Jucato> octan: hi! are you there? :)
<silver_hook> ok, i'm lost now
<zorglu_> Martijn81: something is wrong :)
<zorglu_> silver_hook: ok the step i gave at the begining are good in anycase. now the point is to setup the repository to get this particular version of kopete
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: well both me & zorglu_have the earlier version, if there was a latter version in the repos we would have had the updates
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: can you identify where is kopete 0.12.1
<Jucato> zorglu_: not on Dapper, I'm afraid
<zorglu_> Jucato: is it in backport ? or in edgy ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: edgy only. didn't hit dapper-backports yet
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190273
<patrick__> I need a little help on partition probs. I have apr.17GB on the hdd that is not used, but with qparted and things like that I cant seem to give my ubuntu the extra space... (It's 80GB total, 40 for windows and 2x17GB where 1x17 is for Kubuntu...) Any ideas?
<zorglu_> silver_hook: ok so you got 2 possibilties, either you update to edgy, but this implies a whole lot of other unstable package too, or you use an 'unofficial deb' from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190273
<Martijn81> zorglu_: yeah my version is because of kde 3.5.4, i should've put my glasses on earlier...
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: you do know that adept is just a gui for apt-get which uses the repos in /etc/sources.list??
<zorglu_> silver_hook: currently 0.12.1 is not available officially for dapper (stable version). it is only available for edgy
<silver_hook> yes, i understand so far ...like synaptic and yum were before
<Jucato> zorglu_: actually 0.12.1 is available on Dapper. 0.12.2 is not. my mistake
<zorglu_> silver_hook: or some people made a dapper compatible package themselves and made it available. but it is not 'official'
<zorglu_> maouaouaoua :)
<Jucato> sorry :(
<zorglu_> silver_hook: so erase all that :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: how come i dont get it via apt-get then ?
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: I still use synaptic with kubuntu as I don't really like adept
<Jucato> Kopete 0.12.1 is with the Kubuntu KDE 3.5.4 packages
<Martijn81> yep
<zorglu_> Jucato: kde 3.5.4 is not in main, no ?
<Jucato> just add the kubuntu.org repository for kde 3.5.4
<zorglu_> i mean is this 'in dapper' ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: no. KDE updates are not put in main
<Jucato> zorglu_: no, there is KDE 3.5.4 for Dapper available
<Ash-Fox> Or you can use http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/ with the current stable
<zorglu_> ok so lets summarize for silver_hook
<zorglu_> silver_hook: still here ?
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Martijn81> Jucato: where have you learned to type so lightning fast....
<Jucato> hm.. in High School actually :)
<silver_hook> zorglu_: yea, but getting more and more confuzed
<zorglu_> silver_hook: dont worry i will summarize
* Jucato had a subject on Typing (using a typewriter) :P
<zorglu_> silver_hook: ok the 5 step to get kopete from adept remain good. you still got them ?
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: your a gentoo person this should be childs play to you :-)
<zorglu_> Martijn81: you can practice typing with exercice , it works real well
<silver_hook> zorglu_: i do, yea
<silver_hook> TheGateKeeper: it's not a problem for me to do - I've been using Debian and Slackware in my lifetime as well :P
<zorglu_> silver_hook: ok, you understand what repositories are ?
<silver_hook> TheGateKeeper: the problem is putting this as coherently and siple as possible in an article for TUX magazine :S
<silver_hook> zorglu_: yup
<Martijn81> zorglu_: yeah i should do that, i have a good keyboard (happy hacking lite2) for it as well :)
<zorglu_> silver_hook: ok by default the kopete version available in dapper is 0.11.1 . to get the 0.12.1 you need to enable the kde-354 repository as it is explained in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Ash-Fox> or you can just update kopete by itself from http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<zorglu_> silver_hook: 1. you enable the kde 3.5.4 repository 2. you update the apt-get cache via "fetch update" in adept 3. you do the 5steps given earlier
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: it would probably work if and only if the new Kopete will work with pre-KDE 3.5.4 libs
<silver_hook> zorglu_: ok, thnks :)
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, it worked for me, although it's version 0.12.0
<zorglu_> silver_hook: does this answer your question ? any other ?
<silver_hook> zorglu_: i think it does - i'll just have to look at the bit how to add the repersitory (in a GUI) etc. :P
<silver_hook> but yea, thanks :)
<zorglu_> silver_hook: cool :)
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: would it not be safer using the cli & leaving adept out of it?
<gya> i need webcam record
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: that couldwork :)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: how come?
<silver_hook> TheGateKeeper: cli?
<zorglu_> guys dont confuse him again :)
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: yep just tell them to open up consol and do the following commands...
<Jucato> silver_hook: CLI = Command Line Interface
<silver_hook> if you ask me ...i'd probably do it with apt-get :P
<silver_hook> oh, well ...that, yea
<TheGateKeeper> konsol*
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: that's what I am on about
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: it's easier for the one giving the instructions, but bewildering to the recepient. not to mention it's actually less safe if there were typographical errors
<Jucato> unless of course, the one asking already knows enough about apt-get or sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: he is writting an article for tux mag, how hard is it to copy paste?
<silver_hook> I *would* just tell them to apt-get it ...but TUX is rather strict about not using CLI
<Samuli^> I think the gui for apt in KDE is called adept
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: ^^^^^ does that answer your question?
<Samuli^> or kpackage might've been another one.
<Jucato> KPackage is the older (but IMHO more stable/reliable) one. Adept is newer and is still a bit um... new :)
<Samuli^> kynaptic? :D
<Jucato> Samuli^: ugh! :P
<Samuli^> I like adept.
<Jucato> Adept is good if you know what you're doing. otherwise...
<fdoving> adept is good for regular users package management needs too.
<TheGateKeeper> may be TUX should change sides to windows lol
<Samuli^> I don't see how it's easier to bork your system with adept than it is with kpackage
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: consider TUX's target audience
<Jucato> fdoving: regular/more advanced users, yes. newer users?....
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: I was that's why I suggested copy/paste lol
<Jucato> Samuli^: for one, Adept doesn't prominently inform you of changes that will take place, nor does it ask for user confirmation
<Samuli^> Jucato. you're probably right. I haven't use neither in a long time.
<Quadral> I am having problems with installing Kubuntu 6.06 from LiveCD. Installer just stops at "Scanning the mirror". Any ideas what to do?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: since when did copy/paste become the preferred method for newbies? I must have away during that stage
<Samuli^> jst vaguely remember that I liked adept more, for some reason :)
<pose> i cant use kmobiletools with a bluetooth device!!
<fdoving> Jucato: if you think of the scenario "i need package xxxx" adept is usable to new users too. imho.
<Jucato> Samuli^: Adept is faster and quicker compared to Synaptic and KPackage. but it really requires you to know what you are doing
<zorglu_> i love adept
<Samuli^> I think it's good idea to to have newbies to use terminal from the start.
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: well it is for lazy sods like me lol
<zorglu_> i think it is the first tool which make it easy to install software
<Samuli^> you can tell that there's a way to do it in gui, but this way is faster for you and for me to explain.
<Jucato> don't get me wrong. Adept is quick and easy, but not for new users
<Samuli^> and anyways, perhaps they understand that CLI is nothing like dos is in windows :)
<pose> when releases edgy final version?
<Jucato> fdoving, you've been in the forums. have you seen how many times people have complained about Adept removing packages without telling them?
<Jucato> or at least not prominently informing them?
<Samuli^> hmm, does adept use aptitude or apt as it's backend?
<Jucato> apt
<fdoving> Jucato: ohwell.. true :)
<Jucato> I don't mind just telling users to copy/paste stuff. But I've encountered some people who are quite skeptical of just pasting commands. at least with GUI instructions, they see what they're doing every step of the way
<thygrrr> how would I go about upgrading to Xorg 7.1
<thygrrr> ?
<TheGateKeeper> rofl
<Jucato> thygrrr: I'm afraid no simple way to do that on Dapper afaik
<thygrrr> Jucato, thanks.
<cvacubo> Hello
* silver_hook is away now.
<fdoving> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<TheGateKeeper> silver_hook: good luck
<fdoving> silver_hook: ^^
<Jucato> thygrrr: Edgy Eft, which will be out in a few weeks, would be using 7.1 iirc
<silver_hook> thanks
<thygrrr> Jucato, I might have a look at that.
<silver_hook> btw ...the kde-3.5.4 repersitory has kopete as a separate package or will it upgrade the whole kde?
<thygrrr> Jucato, though I'm wary of tearing down my entire working system just because one problem with LWJGL.
<Jucato> silver_hook: it will upgrade the whole KDE. I'm not sure if 0.12.1 will work with KDE 3.5.2 packages/libs
<silver_hook> Jucato: it works for me on Gentoo (0.12.1 and kde-3.5.2)
<fdoving> silver_hook: if you add the kde 3.5.4 repository and use adept to upgrade, it will upgrade the whole of kde. if you use the url i gave you, you'll get kopete only.
<Jucato> silver_hook: that's Gentoo
<silver_hook> fdoving: the imbrandon one?
<Jucato> fdoving: problem is if silver_hook will be putting that up in TUX, don't you think he should at least inform imbrandon first?
<fdoving> Jucato: maybe..
<fdoving> Jucato: i kinda think of it like "it's public, go get it"
<Jucato> well, at least he should be informed that his server is probably going to get some heavy traffic :P
<silver_hook> i think the bigger problem is that maybe TUX won't like it that the rep is not an official one :S
<Jucato> well, there's also that :)
<fdoving> silver_hook: then tell them imbrandon is a kubuntu developer.
<fdoving> it's as close to official it getts, without being official.
<will_> hey all
<Jucato> hmm.....
<will_> im a HUGE n00b to linux who needs to ask some hugely noob questions
<Jucato> anyone running KDE 3.5.3 right now?
<will_> only just got ubuntu installed
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<will_> :P kk
<fdoving> silver_hook: talking to imbrandon first, would be a good idea, he might not want you to use the packages for some reason. or he might have better suggestions. :)
<will_> ive downloaded the firefox archive now how do i install this/get it to run and where am i supposed to put applications?
<Jucato> silver_hook: while KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper has Kopete 0.12.1, I'm not so sure if upgrading to it would be something I'd recommend to TUX readers, at least for now...
<will_> i feel stupid putting an application i nmy home folder
<Jucato> will_: you don't have to do that to install Firefox. you can install it easily from Ubuntu's repositories
<silver_hook> Jucato: that's why i asked :S
<fdoving> Jucato: i'll support you on that, i do not recommend upgrading to the 3.5.4 packages from kubuntu.org, they have issues.
<will_> Jucato: how would I do tht?
<Jucato> let me check what version of Kopete that comes with KDE 3.5.3
<KDEfanboy> fdoving: issues?
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> will_: ^^^^
<Jucato> KDEfanboy: some known bugs
<Jucato> that won't probably get fixed :(
<silver_hook> fdoving: there's only one problem with contacting imbrandon - I have to send the changes to the article in 24h :S
<fdoving> KDEfanboy: yes, bugs,like one where kpersonalizer starts every time you login.. etc. and as jucato says they most likely won't be fixed for dapper since the focus now is the next release, edgy.
<Jucato> well, not even after edgy probably...
<will_> lol how do i do !install :S
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.3/3.5.4 on Dapper isn't part of the "warranty"
<TheGateKeeper> will_: sudo apt-get install firefox
* silver_hook has returned.
<will_> nice one :D
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: [12:22]  <TheGateKeeper> will_: sudo apt-get install firefox  <-- notice I don't give some rambling explaination how to use adept :-)
<fdoving> silver_hook: send him a mail - you'll find info on https://launchpad.net/people/imbrandon
<markeib> hi! can you tell me where (KDE) icons are stored so i can manipulate them?
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> your call, since you're the one who replied
<will_> say i've just compiled an app and I want that to be 'installed' too, how do i do tht?
<fdoving> markeib: /usr/share/icons/
<TheGateKeeper> will_: use checkinstall
<silver_hook> fdoving: thanks :)
<fdoving> !checkinstall > will_
<Jucato> will_: if you follow those links, there would be instructions. but for compiling, I agree with TheGateKeeper. use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<markeib> thank you!
<TheGateKeeper> will_: you are using a bianry distro so it should be unneccessary
<will_> thx alot :D
<Jucato> markeib: /usr/share/icons for those installed by the admin/root (using sudo or Adept/apt-get/etc) and ~/.kde/share/icons for those installed by the user
<TheGateKeeper> will_: if you like compiling stuff use gentoo or sourcemage :-)
<will_> ok...
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: so you mean I can't stay on Kubuntu if I like to compile stuff?
<TheGateKeeper> will_: you might this usefull too
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: not what I said, waste of cpu cycles lol
* Jucato shrugs
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<will_> now tht ive installed firefox i cant seem to find it :S
<will_> how do i get it into my kde menu thingy
<will_> lol almost said start menu there
<markeib> ok Jucato if i copy a folder in ~/.kde/share/icons will it be recognised as an installed theme?
<TheGateKeeper> will_: try logging out then back in
<Hobbsee> will_: either add it manually, or run kappfinder.
<Hobbsee> that works too
<will_> kk
<Jucato> markeib: I'm not  totally sure
<Jucato> but probably yes
<markeib> i'll just try ^^
<markeib> but how do i copy directories?
<Jucato> markeib: but you can install fonts that come in .tar.gz files (archives) easily using System Settings > Appearance > Icons
<will_> thx all :D
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28559&highlight=portage <---- have fun :-)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: I said "if"
<Jucato> fdoving: are you still around?
<inful> Hi
<inful> Small question for those who know the answer:)
* Jucato hoeps the answer is equally small
<inful> Me and my wife is usually logged in on the same machine (two vt's), my wife has an iPod, but it is automounted some times  with her user permissions, some times with mine. Is there any way to let HAL set permissions on the iPod (or any usb storage device) acording to device id or something like that?
<fdoving> Jucato: somehow.
<Jucato> fdoving: oh ok... do you somehow have/know of a guide about setting up an internal ftp? two machines, Linux and Windows... (related to the problem earlier)
<inful> (This is even more irritating with my SE-W300i, as it shows up as two devices, and they are usually mounted with two different uids)
<tmdx120> Hello, does anyone know how to get a palm to sync with dapper?
<Mantits> use a mouse
<Mantits> tmdx120: use a mouse
<inful> tmdx120: I've used kpilot
<fdoving> Jucato: ftp-server? install vsftpd, and set listen_address to the local address of the linux box. (not the public one).
<tmdx120> Mantits: ???
<Jucato> fdoving: the local addresss would be 127.0.0.1?
<Mantits> Mouse is human interface device for hand
<zorglu_> more like 192.168.*
<tmdx120> inful: thats what im using.
<Jucato> fdoving: how could I communicate/transfer files to the Windows box?
<inful> tmdx120: I've used it with a Tungsten E2
<tmdx120> Mantits: I know what  a mouse is. Im trying got sync my palm pilot.
<Jucato> zorglu_: oh ok
<tmdx120> inful: I have a m505
<zorglu_> Jucato: or 0.0.0.0 which mean 'any address'
<Jucato> ok
<tmdx120> inful: it is "unable to read system information" on my device.
<|lostbyte|> Hi Guys.
<inful> tmdx120: Never seen that error myself AFAIK
<tmdx120> inful: AFAIK? Im a newbie
<inful> tmdx120: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-pim&m=103462554922010&w=2
<Jucato> tmdx120: AFAIK means "As Far As I Know"
<tmdx120> Jucato: thanks.
<tmdx120> inful: thanks for the info, ill work on  it.
<fdoving> Jucato: with a ftp-client from windows.
<Jucato> ah
<fdoving> Jucato: if you want easy filesharing from/to windows, i'd recommend samba
<Jucato> fdoving: I tried that earlier, it was soooo fscking slow. don't know why. probably because of the IP masquerade thing?
<Jucato> my (wired) ethernet card's speed is 10/100 mbps I think
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, How slow ?
<fdoving> no, nat shouln't make a difference.
<Jucato> hm... more than 5 minutes to copy 1.4MB? and stalling most of the time until the operation sort of timed out
<fdoving> thats not normal.
<|lostbyte|> :-o
<Jucato> right now, I can't even connect to the laptop.. smb://mshome results in Timeout on server
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, COuld be a defected wire.
<Jucato> hm.. the laptop is happily connected to the internet through my Linux box...
<Quadral> I am having problems with installing Kubuntu 6.06 from LiveCD. Installer just stops at "Scanning the mirror". Any ideas what to do?
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, try the ip of the remote pc.
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: remote pc = Windows XP laptop?
<|lostbyte|> Quadral, give it some time there. how long have you waited ?
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: ah there yes I can see XP again...
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, For windows right click on the icon in the notification bar to get the ip.
<Hobbsee> Quadral: idiot question:  do you actually have a working internet connection there?
<Jucato> lol!! would you be surprised if what I did was launch "cmd" and type in "ipconfig"?
<tmdx120> inful: FIXED. THANKS!!!
<Jucato> ok still stalling and still slow...
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, :) .. anyways. just use the Xp box ip in konqueror. with smb://
<inful> tmdx120: Good! Happy syncing:)
<Quadral> i don't think internet is working yet since it need to enable wireless card
<Quadral> don't know why it doesn't just skip this step
<uppis> stand by...
<thygrrr> What are the OpenGL and Video Overlay lines in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf for precisely? :)
<Jucato> fdoving: trying out vsftpd. how do Iknow the local IP of this Linux box?
<tommy_> damn kubuntu rox
<tommy_> installed and everything works from the start
<tommy_> sound video everything
<tommy_> never seen something like that :p
<j2daosh> what is the command for adding samba users?
<fdoving> Jucato: the output of 'ip addr' will tell you
<fdoving> j2daosh: first you need to have the users added to the system (system settings -> users & groups) - then the command is 'smbpasswd -a username' to add users.
<fdoving> Jucato: addresses starting with 10., 192.168., 172.16. are private addresses.
<Jucato> ah ok got that :)
<Jucato> I just add "listen_address=<ip address>" at the end of vsftpd.conf right?
<fdoving> Jucato: correct.
<Jucato> then using an ftp client on windows, I go to ftp://<ip address of linux box> ??
<josh_> what is the command to restart samba?
<lupine_85>  /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<lupine_85> it might not be called samba - check the dir for appropriate alternatives
<josh_> /usr/sbin/smbd -restart :)
<fdoving> Jucato: correct.
<lupine_85> oh, alright then ;)
<lupine_85> no - though, surely
<fdoving> lupine_85: it's named samba :)
* lupine_85 never uses it
<josh_> actually you were correct lupine
<josh_> i dont know what the hell i just restarted....
<josh_> oh well
<Jucato> fdoving: any FTP Client you would recommend on windows?
<josh_> use fireftp
<josh_> or firezilla if you dont want an ftp extension inyour browser
<Jucato> josh_: firezilla is an extension for firefox?
<fdoving> i prefer some cygwin commandlinestuff :)
* josh_ uses fireftp extension with firefox browser
<Jucato> ah ok
<josh_> fireftp is an extension... standalone is firezilla
<josh_> i have to figure out how to share my drive
<josh_> the people in the samba room dont speak so they weren't any help
<Jucato> sharing using smb:/ here is sooo slow... that's why I'm trying an ftp solution... :(
<Samuli^> josh_ man smb.conf ?
<fdoving> josh_: get the kdenetwork-filesharing package. and rightclick -> share.
<Samuli^> :)
<Samuli^> or man samba, I don't know if there is manpages for configuration files.
<josh_> yeah i have it shared out already... but it fails at authentication from other boxes
<Samuli^> ach, windows?
<josh_> i have made a smbpasswd username
<Jucato> man smb.conf actually
<Samuli^> what did I say?
<josh_> it just wont let me connect from a mac or windows
<vikke> hello, im having this problem when im trying to ./configure a source, configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<fdoving> vikke: you need the package 'xorg-dev'
<arejaytee> is there a command i can use to see where most space is being used on a drive? im quite suprised im using 23 gig of this 27gig hd lol
<Jucato> df -h
<vikke> fdoving: whew that was alot, but now another error poped up
<arejaytee> yeah using that already Jucato :)
<Jucato> um..
* Jucato forgot the other command..
<arejaytee> i know where 13 gig of it is, just suprised the rest would be the install of kubuntu lol
<fdoving> du
<Jucato> have you tried Filelight? (GUI)
<Jucato> oh that one, du
<arejaytee> hrrmm nope
<fdoving> arejaytee: open konqueror, browse to /
<Jucato> !filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<fdoving> arejaytee: open konqueror, browse to /, on the menubar find 'view -> view mode -> file size view'
<vikke> !QT
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<arejaytee> hrmm k
<Jucato> vikke: you might also need to install kde-devel
<arejaytee> fudge thats cool
<vikke> jucato: thats possible, but its complaining about im not having qt, but everything seems broken
<Jucato> vikke: Qt is already installed, but probably not the development packages you need to compile
<fdoving> vikke: you need libqt3-mt-dev
<vikke> fdoving: yes, ive tried, installing kde-devel, libqt3-mt-dev, and lots of other packages i apparently need for this but it seems everything is broken
<arejaytee> thanks fdoving
<arejaytee> and Jucato as always lol
<arejaytee> i think i was gotmilk last time though
<fdoving> vikke: what is it you're compiling?
<vikke> fdoving: right now? dekorator, i know i can install it through apt but i get the same error on nativekde themes too i think
<Jucato> fdoving: using fireftp, it says "vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root". what does that mean or what do I do?
<fdoving> Jucato: that means vsftpd refuses to start when the anonymous root directory,  is writable i guess. (try changing the owneship to root.root on that directory)
<Jucato> ok thanks
<Jucato> ok this is getting hopeless.. :(
<Jucato> er.. I'm getting hopeless I mean
<xdemon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Jucato> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<xdemon> i have problem with sound
<xdemon> soundmax, integrated in asus p4p800se
<thiago_> kiss
<thiago_> hjy gouyi poulosk pet jiump most
<heinkel_111> xdemon what is the problem with it?
<heinkel_111> i have  soundmax
<xdemon> xine cannot ... drivers
<xdemon> initialise
<heinkel_111> in asus m2n-sli motherboard
<heinkel_111> mine works just fine
<xdemon> i have problem only with mp3 players
<heinkel_111> does it work with oether sound engines?
<heinkel_111> oss, alasa etc?
<heinkel_111> alsa?
<xdemon> all
<heinkel_111> no sound at all?
<thiago_> bonjour ava?
<xdemon> only mp3s and music... system sound working...
<fdoving> !mp3 > xdemon
<Tokeiito> every time i need to create vhost for my project in apache2 i need to add it to hosts file
<Tokeiito> is there ability to add smth like *.host to hosts?
<fdoving> like a wildcard=
<fdoving> ?
<Tokeiito> yes
<Tokeiito> becose all my vhosts are: site1.localhost site2.localhost and etc.
<fdoving> don't think /etc/hosts can do that.
<fdoving> have to go. bye.
<Jucato> sob...
<Jucato> octan: ping?
<tk> interesting.. why would 1 partition not show up in "df" but its accessible?
<rambo3> ghanas wright wing
<Jucato> clear
<tk> and its not even showing up in mount.... but its accessible
<Jucato> er.. sorry about that...
<xdemon> how i can install mp3 codecs?
<tk> !mp3 > xdemon
<rambo3> only ubotu knows
<Jucato> xdemon: first enable the "multiverse" repository
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> ^^^^^
<Jucato> then look for "libxine-extracodecs"
<tk> ohh, heh, you already seen the mp3 one earlier
<xdemon> oh
<xdemon> yes
<tk> hmmm I should probably go find out what time my bus leaves
<xdemon> ok
<xdemon> installed
<xdemon> but racoon cannot installs
<xdemon> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<xdemon> !xmms encoding
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<xdemon> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<xdemon> heh
<xdemon> i using it
<bluch> hello, where can i find a good looking system monitor
<tk> depending on what you wanna monitor, SuperKaramba has some sys mon type stuff
<root> KSysGuard?
<arejaytee> hrmm what can i use to unrar files ? lol
<Jucato> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<root> why am i root? :P brb
<Jucato> arejaytee: just install "unrar" and use Ark
<arejaytee> k
<bluch> hmm, well i have seen some pictures, from kde-look but i don't know the name of that monitor
<arejaytee> and if i had just tried to open them with ark it would have told me lol
<r4sCaL> could someone please help me with getting the dccserver port 59 to work? any links or suggestions?
<bluch> i want a system monitor that is allways vissible
<rambo3> why would i want to click on X button to minimize every program.. damn kde
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> bluch: System Guard Panel Applet? (right-click Panel > Add Applet to Panel > System Guard) ?
<tk> rambo3: probably the same reason XGL/Beryl setups up functions that use ctrl+scroll wheel  when browsers already (and some text programs) make use of this... *grumbles*
<Shinku>  I just spent the last twenty minutes rubbing a twelve year old girl's bare chest.
<Shinku> shit
<Shinku> wrong channel
<Jucato> O_O
<rambo3> wannabes want to get on bash.org
<r4sCaL> has anyone here managed to download from someone in irc using port 59?
<r4sCaL> (using konversation)
<tk> r4sCaL: does Konversation even support remote DCC's?
<tk> r4sCaL: from what I see, it doesnt support remote DCC like mIRC does.... (its not a standard DCC thing AFAIK)
<xdemon> !kompile
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 62 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Jucato> is it possible to connect a Linux PC and an XP laptop using USB and transfer files?
<Samuli^> I doubt that with usb.
<Samuli^> but who knows
<tk> Jucato: I wouldnt doubt it.... shouldnt me much diff than a null modem link....
<Samuli^> that would be pretty cool if it works.
<r4sCaL> tk: I heard that there were some work arounds where you can set the port range to any number and then forward port 59 to the port you chose, but I can't figure out how to do that or find a guide that explains it. Maybe it just won't work though...
<Jucato> tk: that means it's possible? my NIC is only 10/100 mbps, and transferring 300+ MB doesn't go beyond 1MB without stalling...
<Martijn81> Jucato: i think there are usb cables with some chip in the middle of the cable, where both computer think the other computer is just an external station. But i could easily be another windows only mess...
<Martijn81> *it
<Jucato> ah.. :(
<tk> Jucato: I said I wouldnt doubt that its possible, I'm fairly certain I've seen setups for Windows that u.... yah what Martijn81 said :P
<m4x1mum> where does opera store the skin?
<Jucato> m4x1mum: try ~/.opera ?
<Martijn81> yeah, not sure if it will work, maybe i should just buy one and test it out
<Jucato> heh.. I would make sure it works first before buying one... PC peripherals don't come cheap here... :(
<tk> but... I've also seen 9pin serial -> usb adapters which means you could do usb->9pin->null modem.... ->9pin->usb.....
<tk> but the null modem cable might have the workings for the data xfer... never investigated the workings of those
<tk> havent used one in 8 years
<m4x1mum> aaah nevermind i found it, its in /usr/share....
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato wonders why copying a file from Linux to XP always stalls then stops...
* Jucato is using smb:/ ...
<Martijn81> i use samba and a switch though, never got me any problems
<Martijn81> Jucato: on BIG file, and the file size says ...TB then? If so: it /looks/ like it's stalling, but it isn't
<m4x1mum> how do i check if the internet connection is working or not? is there any software that keep track of that?
<m4x1mum> like in windows there is the connection icon
<ubuntu__> go to the console and try a ping
<Jucato> Martijn81: TB?
<Jucato> Martijn81: it actually stops saying something like the file cannot be copied to the Shared Directory
<Martijn81> yeah, some thousand TeraByte :p
<Jucato> nah it correctly sees it as a few hundred MB's
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> !cpu
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (dapper), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Martijn81> i see... no i never got that problem yet
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> even FTP seems to time out...
<Jucato> anyway... I'm doing it the hard way, at least for today...
<soulrider> is anyone else having CPU use issues? i look at my CPU usage graph and it looks like a snake =/
<soulrider> and im running the apps i allways ran
<Jucato> brb
<Martijn81> hehe, yeah we'll get there anyways
<ubuntu__> total n00b here, quick Q: where in ubuntu do i activate my tv-out? :)
<ubuntu__> only screen settings i find is the resolution
<m4x1mum> ooh crap, whats the url for the normal konquerer?
<m4x1mum> default homepage i meant
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<thunderstorm> somewhere use the krusader?
<thunderstorm> i have a question about it
<thunderstorm> i want to use it as ftp-client-software
<inam> not exactly a kubuntu question... i've written a very simple helloworld program in C... need to compile it and then make it... would appreciate any help :)
<thunderstorm> if i transfer files to a ftp-server
<m4x1mum> you need gcc installed
<inam> ive installed gcc-4.0
<thunderstorm> i have the problem, that the rights of these files where changed
<inam> i dont know how to create a "makefile" :(
<thunderstorm> the files must have 644
<m4x1mum> aah makefile, i forgot how to do that unfortunately
<inam> oh !
<SonicChao> Is there a program that can alert you when it's a certain time?
<Hellvie> how to mount an iso image?
<Mantits> strongbad alarm clock
<m4x1mum> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<inam> is there any other irc channel where i could go to with my question ?
<SonicChao> Mantits: hmm?
<mrdarcy> lists
<Jucato> m4x1mum: Help > Konqueror Introduction
<Mantits> <SonicChao> Is there a program that can alert you when it's a certain time?|<Mantits> strongbad alarm clock
<mrdarcy> anybody here know perl 5?
<vikke> err, i dont know whats going on really, but i was trying to install compiz, then i needed to edit the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc document (ive done that before), and its not how i should be :S, kdmrc merely contains 78 lines of code and not the line i was there to replace
<SonicChao> Mantits: That doesn't exactly help, A) I don't have a link, B) I don't know if it's in repos or not, etc.
<Mantits> http://www.hrwiki.org/index.php/Strong_Bad_Clock
<m4x1mum> aah and how do i set it to be the default homepage?
<Mantits> You could use WINE
<Jucato> SonicChao: KOrganizer? KAlarm?
<bluch> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<SonicChao> Jucato: I tried typing "kalarm" in terminal before, but it did nothing
<SonicChao> Mantits: >> Wine for an app I'm going to have open for a while?
<Jucato> SonicChao: of course you'd need to have it installed?
<SonicChao> Jucato: Isn't it part of the default install?
<Jucato> SonicChao: you can use KOrganizer (KDE Calendar) from Kontact
<Jucato> afaik, no
<SonicChao> Jucato: Then I'll install it...
<Jucato> m4x1mum: Settings > Save View Profile > check Save URL in profile. (Make sure that you only have one tab open and that it's set to the Konqueror Introduction page
<SonicChao> Jucato: You were right, it is not default
<Jucato> SonicChao: why not KOrganizer? it has a reminder daemon too
<SonicChao> Jucato: I don
<SonicChao> 't use Kontact
<octan> morning
<Jucato> SonicChao: you can launch KOrganizer separately from Kontact, you know
<octan> Jucato, pong
<SonicChao> Jucato: No, didn't know that.
<Jucato> SonicChao: well now you do :)
<thunderstorm> i need help with the software krusader - somewhere knows it?
<Lechero> hi boys
<m4x1mum> aaah thanks
<Lechero> yes, krusader is like total commander
<Jucato> octan: hi! I gave up on FTP... :(
<octan> why ?
<thunderstorm> Lechero: you know it?
<SonicChao> Jucato: XD Well, I already installed KAlarm
<Lechero> thunderstorm: i know it
<Jucato> if transferring files using samba stalls then stops, using FTP does the same after some time...
<thunderstorm> Lechero: i want to use it for ftp
<octan> hmm
<thunderstorm> Lechero: but i have this problem: locally the files have these rights: -rw-r--r--
* Jucato notes that Konqueror can do FTP and two panels too :)
<SonicChao> Jucato: Ok, figured it out. =3 Thanks
<octan> Jucato, konqueror can do that with samba too :p
<Jucato> octan: yeah that's what I'm doing with smb:/
<Lechero> thunderstorm: i am sorry i only use krusador for local files, for ftp i use konqueror :(
<thunderstorm> thunderstorm: if i transfer these files to my ftp-server, krusader change the rights so: -rw-------
<Jucato> but I don't know why it keeps on stalling..
<octan> it sounds odd
* octan runs to the toilet
<Jucato> very odd... or is it because my NIC is only 10/100 mbps?
<Hellvie> and how to convert img to iso?
<Hawkwind> Hellvie: An .img file is basically nothing more than an .iso
<Hellvie> hmm
<Hellvie> i cant mount it :(
<Hawkwind> Hellvie: You can mount the .img file just like an .iso and view it or add things to it
* Jucato stumbles upon seeing Hawkwind speak
<Hellvie> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<Danker> How to list groups and users from konsole?
<Hawkwind> Hellvie: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /full/path/to/foo.iso /mnt/some/mount/point/you/created
<Hellvie> thats what i get
<Danker> console8
<Hellvie> tried it
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good morning :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hi! :)
<Danker> For me its almost evening :)
<Lechero> Fidel has cancer
<deiu_cosma> hi
<m4x1mum> does cedega use some serial number to install?
<deiu_cosma> who know how install GNOME on Kubuntu?
<LjL> deiu_cosma: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> deiu_cosma: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<deiu_cosma> ok
<deiu_cosma> thanks
<LjL> deiu_cosma: yeah better do it with aptitude -- you'll be able to remove it easier
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Tokeiito> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Monque> where is xorg.conf stored
<Monque> I screwed it up
<Jucato> Monque: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<inam> m4x1mum, i just said "gcc-4.0 helloworld.c" and it gave me a a.out ! and if i run it, i get "hello world" on the konsole :))
<Monque> thanks
<Hellvie> hmm i still get errors whem mounting that img :|
<m4x1mum> what is the latest version of cedega?
<Monque> ok
<Monque> so somehow my xorg.conf identifies my card as an ati card
<Monque> but has the nvidia driver
<Monque> my card isan original geforce btw
<Monque> any ideas?
<B-Minus> does anyone know a good network scanner ? so i can put in 2 ip ranges and it scans all ranges in between ?
<Jucato> Monque: did you install the nvidia driver?
<Monque> Jucato: thats what screwed it up
<Monque> where is my backup saved?
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks!
<Jucato> Monque: what do you mean "screwed up"?
<Monque> x wont start up
<Monque> when i try it shows the first loading thing, but with no dialog
<Jucato> Monque: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Monque> I need legacy drivers
<Jucato> I think you didn't install the linux-restricted-drivers?
<Monque> could be it
<Jucato> Monque: it has instructions there for legacy drivers
<Jucato> btw, what GeForce is your card?
<Monque> geforce 1
<Monque> lol
<Monque> I need to get into kde first
<maryen|hiding> monque, to revert to normal x settings in dapper, type "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Jucato> oh. never knew it was legacy already
<Monque> thanks
<maryen|hiding> np
<charlie> hi
<vikke> i dont know if its just me, but i think my /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc document has totally changed, i was going to replace a line of code, when i noticed it didnt exist, and the document only contained 90 lines of code, i remeber it contained like 550 lines
<Jucato> 550 lines?
<Jucato> isn't that a bit overkill for a config file?
<arunkale> hey people
<arunkale> hey jucato
<Jucato> hi arunkale
<vikke> ah here, if found someone pasted it how i thought it used to look http://pastebin.ca/78296
<arunkale> how's it going?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: By default mine is 564 lines actually
<Jucato> huh?
<vikke> whatver, mine merely contain 80, im confused
<Jucato> kdmrc?
<Jucato> how can that be?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Look at yours.  I have never touched mine and mine has 564 lines currently
<Jucato> 78 lines
* gnomefreak cant find file
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Wow, very odd indeed
<Jucato>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ?
<Hawkwind> Heck, the first 62 lines are commented out in that file
<gnomefreak> mine is 564 lines default
<Jucato> but still... 500+ lines?
<Hawkwind>  564,1         Bot
<Hawkwind> That's directly from vi
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yep.  It's like that in Mandriva as well
<jody> hey can anyone tell me what package the "strings" utility is in?
<Jucato> ok.. mine is just weird then
<Hawkwind> Goes to show how bloated KDE is I guess :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you want a normal file? ill pastebin it
<Jucato> nah
<Jucato> why would I need 500+ lines if 78 lines work fine?
<vikke> but im trying to install compiz, and it says i need to replace a line in kdmrc witch dont exist apparently
<TheHighChild> Hey guys, does anyone know if it's possible to run Linux inside or alongside of Windows (simultaneosly)
<Jucato> vmware
<vliegendehuiskat> xen
<Jucato> qemu (er...)
<vliegendehuiskat> but I don't have any experience with it
<TheHighChild> They make VMware for Windows?
<vliegendehuiskat> though xen requires doublecore
<Jucato> TheHighChild: yes
<B-Minus> hmm
<Jucato> you can run Linux on Windows or Windows on Linux with VMWare
<B-Minus> is there a bandwidth monitor included in kubuntu ?
<TheHighChild> ok, I'll check it out. I have to use WIndows for work but it's just too retarded, I'd like to be able to crack open a terminal and whatnot, without Cygwin
<TheHighChild> thanks Jucato
<Hawkwind> vliegendehuiskat: Xen does not require double core
<TheHighChild> It's a high-spec DC machine, so I'm sure it will run fine. I was curious becase I saw a proof of concept with running Knoppix on XP, wasn't sure if it was developed beyond that
<vliegendehuiskat> It doesn't?
<vliegendehuiskat> allright
<vliegendehuiskat> than I should really go have a look at it when i've got time
<larsbjar> In konqueror I activated something called "share this directory on the web". Now I got this blue globe logo on my panel managing my shared folders. How do I stop this service?
<larsbjar> :(
<Hawkwind> larsbjar: Right click on it maybe ?
<larsbjar> Hawkwind: :) nope. Im
<larsbjar> not that stupid
<larsbjar> left/right click gives me: new server...
<josh_> what is the command that makes a .deb after you compile something?
<josh_> checkinstall?
<LjL> yeah
<Hawkwind> Ickkkkkkk
<LjL> it doesn't really make a proper .deb like the ones you get from the repos, mind you
<Hawkwind> josh_: Build things properly instead of using checkinstall
<Jucato> Hawkwind: calm down :)
<Hawkwind> josh_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<josh_> im going to build them properly... checkinstall will just be for the uninstall later
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Hawkwind> josh_: Follow that how-to, it's quick and simple and will save you trouble
<josh__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> josh_: It's best to not use checkinstall at all.  It can and has destroyed systems before
<Dr_willis> sounds like a bug. :)
<claudio> when i try to compile kernel and I do make menuconfig
<claudio> i get an error
<claudio> ncurses
<LjL> claudio: install linncurses5-dev
<LjL> lib even
<claudio> how?
<LjL> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1276 kB, installed size 5904 kB
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: It's just the way checkinstall is coded.  It's a horribly coded product that shouldn't be made available, as well as yada
<LjL> claudio: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<claudio> apt-get intall libncurses5-dev
<LjL> !yada
<ubotu> yada: Yet Another Debianisation Aid. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  sort of like automatix eh. :)
<Hawkwind> Please query the bot and do the commands there instead of filling up the channel unnecessarily
<Dr_willis> but worse since its in MAIN,
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Hah, pretty much
<claudio> to install xchat
<claudio> how can i do?
<LjL> claudio: sudo apt-get install xchat?
<Hawkwind> claudio: sudo apt-get install xchat but you need universe
<Dr_willis> ive noticed that ubuntu reops are slowly thinnin gout a lot of the packates
<Hawkwind> Since xchat is in univese and xchat-gnome is in main for some goofy reason
<Dr_willis> claudio,  you may want to read a few of the starter guides on ubuntu/kubuntu homepage..
<Dr_willis> the add/remove programs icon in the menu :P is handy as well.
<Dr_willis> xchat-gnome - is nasty. :)
<Dr_willis> i compiled xchat 2.4 from source and use that
<LjL> and perhaps if you don't know how to install packages, you should stay clear of compiling your own kernel for now.
<claudio> i must get sources from the official xchat website?
<LjL> no
<Dr_willis> LjL,  heh - i was thinking that as well.
<LjL> enable universe, and run sudo apt-get install xchat
<LjL> !universe > claudio
<claudio> what is universe?
<LjL> claudio: the link explains it
<claudio> what link?
<LjL> claudio: the link that Ubotu gave you
<claudio> http://rafb.net/paste/results/fdM7RB66.html
<claudio> what is this?
<LjL> claudio: "universe" is a software repository of Ubuntu. another such repository is "main". "main" is enabled by default, since it contains only packages that are officially supported by the Ubuntu team. "universe" does not, so it is disabled by default.
<LjL> claudio: an error message during compilation of a kernel ;)
<LjL> perhaps - just a guess - you're compiling the kernel with gcc 4, while the kernel still only supports gcc 3?
<diego> hey i have downloaded some themes from kde-look.org but don't know how to install them
* Dr_willis hates theme questions...
<Jucato> !theme
<Dr_willis> because ya then have toexplain how the theme system works. :P
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jucato> er nope. not those...
<LjL> !changethemes
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yeah, hope it becomes better in KDE4...
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<claudio> LjL: when I tried compiling to mdk, it done succeesfully
<Hawkwind> diego: You can do it in kcontrol
<claudio> on kubuntu, i get this error
<Jucato> whoa... that's a link to what I wrote! :)
<Dr_willis> diego,  often the kde 'themes' are made of 3 different parts.. ya got the kde  window border themes, the  internal widget themes, and the icon themes.
<Dr_willis> diego,  depending on the theme, you can drag/drop the downlaoded package to the theme manager. (for icon themes)
<diego> Hawkwind: i cvlick on Install new themes but it filters all file i have downloaded
<Jucato> Dr_willis: some of the confusion is caused by kde-look's categories actually
<Dr_willis> the others may need to be uncompresed and compiled/installed
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Jucato> diego: ^^^^^
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i agree there
<pielgrzym> !metasploit
<claudio> LjL: how can i solve this problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metasploit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> diego,  you do relize thhat there are a lot of kde themes in the package manager, thats not isntlled by default?  about a dozen or so.
<diego> hmm ok sorry gnna try all this
<LjL> claudio: i haven't the slightest idea. i've stopped compiling kernels after finding out that distributions usually do it better than myself
<claudio> LjL: I must do this because I must install patch to open squash fs images
<Dr_willis> sounds like you got a lot of learning to do first claudio
<uwo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> claudio,  you may want to just try edgy and see if the new kernel has that feature all ready in there.
<uwo> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> claudio: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Squashfs
<Dr_willis> i wonder if that FUSE stuff has a squashfs   add on.
<LjL> claudio: doesn't look like you need a custom kernel for that
<claudio> no no
<claudio> it is a patch with LZMA compression
<claudio> not only squash compression
<claudio> squash+LZMA
<claudio> http://mcmcc.bat.ru/dlinkt/linux-2.6.9-squashfs-2.1_lzma-mc1.patch
<claudio> this is the patch
<LjL> looks like it is a patch for the 2.6.9 kernel, though
<LjL> what's your kernel?
<claudio> 2.6.15
<claudio> but wont to compile to 2.6.9
<claudio> but I get an error
<Hawkwind> Why would you want to go backwards to a much older kernel ?
<Mantits> I just downloaded an wrote the dapper drake .iso, then booted with it
<claudio> Hawkwind: because I need this patch
<claudio> and the patch is only for 2.6.9 kernel
<Hawkwind> claudio: Surely that is part of the newer kernels. Have you looked at 2.6.18 at all ?
<Mantits> I got all the way through the process for running the live CD, but when the blue bar was at 100% it stoped and nothing happened
<Mantits> Where do I start for troubleshooting?
<claudio> Hawkwind: no, I don't have it
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  this is the live cd? or the alternative isntall cd?
<Hawkwind> claudio: Look on kernel.org and see if that stuff you need is now part of the kernel.  Chances are it is
<Mantits> Dr_willis: it's the live cd
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  could try the alternative install cd.. also you may want to try some different boot options.  noapic, noapci,  . also you may want to check the consoles (alt-ctrl-F1 through F5) for any error messages
<Mantits> k
<Mantits> I tried Fedora Core 5 afterward, had problems creating a new partition with that
<claudio> Hawkwind: where I can see?
<Dr_willis> i always fall back to  the good old 'fdisk' progartm to make my partitions
<Hawkwind> claudio: kernel.org and click on the changelog for the kernel you want to look at.  All the info for every kernel is on kernel.org
<Mantits> What file system should I use?
<Mantits> for kubuntu?
<Mantits> And how large?
<LjL> Mantits: ext3 is the usual choice
<Dr_willis> ext3  - and i think 3gb is the minimal suggested
<Dr_willis> more is always better
<Mantits> I'll try 10
<Hawkwind> Mantits: Totally up to you really.  ext3 is decent, but a lot of users prefer ReiserFS due to it being a bit better in certain ways than ext3
<B-Minus> does anyone know a good bandwidth monitoring tool ?
<LjL> give me working on-the-fly compression, and i'll switch to reiser without even looking at the number of bugs...
<claudio> Hawkwind: http://www.beyondlogic.org/nb5/squashfs_lzma.htm
<B-Minus> how can i make ADEPT show the unstable packages as well ?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  hmmm.. whats scary  - thats a feature i had on my AMIGA Years ago.
<LjL> Dr_willis: XPK?
<Hawkwind> Reiser is a lot better than most people realize.  I've used it for years and never once had an issue with file loss or anything.  It's also faster than ext3
<B-Minus> amiga pwnz you
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  theres those check box's at the top. and  the pull down to select package sets.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i could have specific 'drives/mountpoints/directories' that compressed stuff on the fly - using diffrent methods.
<Dr_willis> Of course back then.. 3mb was a large file.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> unstable packages?
<B-Minus> ye i want Knemo
<B-Minus> but it doesnt show up on the list
<Jucato> B-Minus: are you using Add/Remove Programs?
<LjL> Dr_willis: echo >ENV:Clipboards/0 "Dr_willis, thanks, I know :-P"   endcli
<Dr_willis> !info knemo
<ubotu> knemo: network interfaces monitor for KDEs systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  there ya go.. enable universe
<Mantits> Dr_willis: :(( fdisk gives me an error too
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  eww.. thats bad.. what kind of error?
<m4x1mum> is there a free GPS software available?
<Mantits> "failure reading boot manager"
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: Tons of them actually
<Dr_willis> m4x1mum,  check freshmeat.net
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: freshmeat has hundreds
<m4x1mum> for linux?
<LjL> m4x1mum: what *kind* of gps software?
<Hawkwind> Ummm.....of course
<Dr_willis>  apt-cache search gps
<Hawkwind> We don't talk much about Windows in here :P
<claudio> Hawkwind: have you red it?
<Hawkwind> claudio: No.  I don't need to since everything I need is in the kernel I run
<B-Minus> Dr_willis: you sure i can enable it in adept manager or do i need to use the console ?
<Mantits> So I might have some kind of hard drive problem, but that shouldn't affect the live cd
<Mantits> so I've got multiple problems :s
<B-Minus> cant see the option to enable universe
<alex____> ol
<Hawkwind> !universe > B-Minus
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  theres a dozen ways to enable it.
<Dr_willis> In adept you can just check the 2 check box's at the top. and  have it show all packages.
<LjL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you're talking about Adept Installer, not Adept Manager
<Dr_willis> i run adept from the shell. :)
<Jucato> Adept Installer = Add/Remove Programs
<Dr_willis> they really need to clarify those 2
<Jucato> Adept Manager doesn't have those 2 boxes
<Jucato> Adept Manager = big guy, Adept Installer = Add/Remove Programs, Adept Updater, then Adept Notifier.the 4 Adept Brothers
<Jucato> (in)Adept brothers... :P
<Dr_willis> of course - i recall one guy in here ranting he couldent find those box's either.. he was using  breezy.... we eventually found out.
<LjL> m4x1mum: if you want a street navigation type program, then there's a problem in that street maps are not in the public domain. the US TIGER data are in the public domain, though, but they're not very complete. RoadMap (http://roadmap.digitalomaha.net/) supports TIGER.  or, you can look at the http://www.openstreetmap.org project for an ongoing effort to create open maps. RoadNav (http://roadnav.sf.net) can read such maps, if you get the latest
<LjL> experimental version.
<frank_> hi can someone pastebin me the /boot/grub/menu.list part for booting windows?
<Dr_willis> I think they need a "change mode" button for the adept program :P to simple/advanced mode. lol
<LjL> frank_: i could, but it'd probably be different from the one you need
<the_imax> einen wundervollen sonntag an alle
<Dr_willis> EasyAdept Vs Adept
<frank_> LjL: I can change the partition
<Jucato> heh
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> frank_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25987/
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: adept is best avoided :-) use apt-get/synaptic
<frank_> LjL: thanks!
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  bah! :P  actually i find that add/remove programs tool - to be rather handy
<Mantits> :(( I'm throughily exhausted..  I guess no llinux for tonight!
<Jucato> Dr_willis: except for the fact that both GNOME's and KDE's Add/Remove Programs doesn't seem to display some apps
<soulrider> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  really which ones?
<m4x1mum> ooh ok thanks
<Jucato> Dr_willis: KWord and KDissert are the ones that I have confirmed so far. there might be others
<Jucato> I think KOffice is also missing?
* Dr_willis checks
<Dr_willis> oh wait i am in ICEwm at the moment.. :P
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> can't you launch KDE/GNOME apps in IceWM?
<Dr_willis> proberly can.. but the entry is not there at this time.
<Dr_willis> i rember why i quit using icewm also..:P
<Mantits> Dr_willis: any troubleshooting guides for "cannot create partition"?
<Dr_willis> when i get a message in xchat. the programs-listing button flasshes... for 10 min.. :P
<Jucato> Dr_willis: "adept_installer"
<heinkel_111> I have a machine on which I installed sendmail. I later removed the sendmail package, but still the machine tries to start sendmail at startup. How can this be stopped?
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  not really.. other then delete ones there.. write changes.. reboot. try again
<Mantits> :S I have Windows on this PC and haven't really backed anything up
<heinkel_111> is what i see related to sendmail entries in some init file? which? where?
<Mantits> I just wanted to try a live cd or dual boot
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  interesting - kword dont show up :P
<Jucato> told yah :)
<Karol84PL> To you know any application to let me mount cd image? (like .bin .cue .iso)
<Dr_willis> file a bug!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> iso's are trivial to mount
<TheGateKeeper> Mantits: if you want to install, probable a good idea to backup, then resize your ntfs partition to make room for linux
<Dr_willis> others you normally convert to iso
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jucato> Dr_willis: but question is: where?
<Mantits> linux can run in ntfs?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  With Linus!
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  no.. you normally resize the ntfs drives to free up space..
<Jucato> Dr_willis: since it both affects Adept Installer and GNOME App Install
<Mantits> :()
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  is THAT the issue you are having? You do have some Unallocated drive space dont ya?
<Mantits> I didn't think that through my mind
<Mantits> You're right, I probably don't have any unallocated space
<claudio> http://rafb.net/paste/results/fdM7RB66.html
<Mantits> But since I can't run fdisk i can't change that either :P
<claudio> anyone can help me?
<TheGateKeeper> Mantits: use gparted livcd
<Dr_willis> Mantits,  defrag/scandisk the xp drives.. run a live cd with gparted to resize the partitions . is what i do
<TheGateKeeper> livecd*
<Mantits> alright, googling
<claudio> to install superkaramba how can i do?
<Mantits> Is there an open source defragger?
<Dr_willis> theres no need for one on ext2/3 filesystems
<LjL> !find defrag
<Mantits> Windows uses a stripped down version of a norton product, and I've found it doesn't really work all that well
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> Found: defrag
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<Mantits> I'm trying to defrag my ntfs partition before I resize it
<Jucato> claudio: enable your main repositories and download superkaramba using Adept
<LjL> Mantits: no, not for NTFS
<Dr_willis> Mantits,   you cnt boot to windows eh?
<Mantits> I can boot to windows, but if I rezie my partition while it's fragmented won't some of the files get cut off?
<Mantits> whoa *resize
<Mantits> <----------- complete nub
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: have you used superkaramba?
<claudio> Jucato: what is repositories?
<LjL> they shouldn't, i think that at most, it won't allow you to shrink it as much as if it were completely defragmented...
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  yes..and i hate it
<LjL> but what Dr_willis is saying is to boot windows *in order to defragment from there*, i think
<Dr_willis> I dont care for desktop-widget-eyecandy
<Jucato> !repositories > claudio
<Dr_willis> The Gparted docs advise, scandisk and defrag befor and after using the program on a ntfs drive
<tOnCola> :(
<tOnCola> no-cd install fails
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: I found it the other day while poking around KDE in another distro, isn't it supposed to take the pain out of installing things from kde-look?
<tOnCola> I am running suse, have some partition with xp on it. I bought a new 250G hd and I want to switch to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  SUperKaramba has nothing to do with Themes.
<tOnCola> I have a dvd-iso but no dvdplaye, nor cdplayer
<tOnCola> I manage to get grub going on the xp-partition but the installer then keeps asking for a cd
<tOnCola> what to do
<Dr_willis> tOnCola,  got a spare pc? ya could try a network boot/install
<tOnCola> :( nope
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: <ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE <--- So what does it do?
<tOnCola> is there an easy option for a networ-install or such?
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  adds desktop widgets and eye candly like i said.
<Dr_willis> ->  I dont care for desktop-widget-eyecandy
<Dr_willis>  :)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: desktop widgets/mini-apps
<soulrider> !autostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !kde auto start
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> soulrider: what are you looking for?
<soulrider> where i can set up what i want to auto start :P
<Jucato> ~/.kde/Autostart
<soulrider> im gonna install http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-689-xgl-kubuntu-automatic-xgl-installation and gotta make sure compiz isnt there
<soulrider> is ti just one file ?
<Jucato> soulrider: it's a directory
<claudio> Jucato: i've installed it
<soulrider> yea
<claudio> now
<soulrider> in it i got a file called
<claudio> to install superkaramba
<soulrider> directory
<claudio> Jucato: are you here?
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager and search/click/install
<claudio> Dr_willis: i searched superkaramba but there isn't
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can save only the sound from a video dvd?
<Mantits> While I'm busy cleaning my disk, I found a cool windows program called easycleaner that gets rid of many unwanted files.
<Dr_willis> after   setting up the universe/multiverse repos. you must 'refresh' thepackage listing
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<octan> Jucato, have you tryed to block port 445 for ppp0 ? im thinking there is some sort of colision with the data paks when you start to transfere,,
<Jucato> octan: I haven't. don't know how to block ports. but I won't be needing that until next week again. my sister will be going away so no more need to share stuff :P
<octan> ok
<Jucato> claudio: make sure that "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted" is enabled (use the guide that was linked to earlier)
<Jucato> octan: thanks again for all the help :)
<pexi> hi, i want to help with the traslation of power mannager to spanish, someone knows what  i have to do for help??
<MetaMorfoziS> what program canplay dvd with menu etc...?
<octan> Jucato, np.
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: Kaffeine?
<MetaMorfoziS> and how can i save only the sound from  video?
<pexi> MetaMorfoziS:  for play dvds you can use kaffeine
<MetaMorfoziS> kaff handles menus?
<pexi> yes
<claudio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jucato> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, and how can i save the sound from the video?
<pexi> maybe you have to install some packets but kaffeine can
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can do that?
<Jucato> claudio: maybe Adept is already running?
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Have you looked at avidemux yet ?
<MetaMorfoziS> oh... hmm i forget that:D
<MetaMorfoziS> yes okay, i try
<claudio> Jucato: I don't know
<claudio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<claudio> claudio@claudio:~$
<pexi> claudio close all terminals
<claudio> i done
<pexi> ok
<claudio> i get another error
<pexi> now, open one
<claudio> it don't find superkaramba
<pexi> and type killall adept_manager
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<Danker> !info kompose
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> claudio,  id say read a few adept/synaptic howtos and learn to enable the repos/use the program. and figire out what step you missed
<claudio> Dr_willis: I done
<LjL> claudio: if you have enabled universe, but it still isn't working, try typing "sudo apt-get update" and trying again.
<claudio> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> claudio: if it still doesn't work, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file to us
<claudio> root@claudio:/home/claudio# apt-get install superkaramba
<claudio> nothing...
<LjL> !nothing
<claudio> It doesn't find superkaramba
<ubotu> Saying "I don't see anything", or "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an error message, say so, and which error it is, etc.
<sredna> Is there a freenx package for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> logicially that tells us the repos are not set up correctly
<Dr_willis> !info freenx
<ubotu> freenx: The FreeNX application/thin-client server based on NX technology. In component freenx, is optional. Version 0.4.4+0.4.5-4ubuntu3 (dapper-seveas), package size 54 kB, installed size 256 kB
<LjL> claudio: then you haven't correctly enabled universe, or you haven't updated your cache. please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<octan> MetaMorfoziS avimerge
<sredna> Ty, Dr_willis
<claudio> LjL: is too long
<LjL> claudio: no it isn't
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sredna> Dr_willis: Any special apt source I need for that?
<Dr_willis>  In component freenx, is optional.  -- WTF... is  that...
<Dr_willis> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<claudio> http://rafb.net/paste/results/T4SYI471.html
<Dr_willis> there ya go
<Dr_willis> :)
<claudio> here it is
<LjL> Dr_willis: deb [WWW]  http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx breezy-seveas freenx
<MetaMorfoziS> octan: thanx, avidemux works well
<LjL> Dr_willis: (scrap the [WWW] , i just copied and pasted from the browser)
<octan> MetaMorfoziS, ok
<Dr_willis> :)
<claudio> LjL: http://rafb.net/paste/results/T4SYI471.html
<claudio> LjL: http://rafb.net/paste/results/T4SYI471.html
<claudio> ops
<claudio> sorry
<claudio> :D
<LjL> claudio: you don't have universe enabled.  uncomment lines 16, 17, 31, 32
<LjL> where by "uncomment" i mean "remove the leading # sign and space"
<octan> 26 & 27 too
<LjL> octan: uhm no, not really, unless he does positively wants backports... but there's a reason why they're uncommented by default
<claudio> LjL: i done
<claudio> thanks
<claudio> :)
<LjL> claudio: now run "sudo apt-get update", and then you should be able to install
<claudio> I done at all
<LjL> ok
<davey486> is there a difference between the dvd version and the cd version of the kubuntu download?
<TheHighChild> more packages
<octan> im thinking replasing one of my debian sarge server with ubuntu server install.. is it worth the effort?
<Dr_willis> the dvd is the live cd + the install cd.. I think
<octan> Dt
<octan> erm
<davey486> ok, thanks, is it packages that i could get from syaptic anyway if i didn't download the dvd?
<muslim> how can i add firefox to my " K Menu " ?
<Dr_willis> muslim,  did you install firefox yet?
<TheHighChild> muslim: right click on the menu and edit menu. create a new entry, give the location of firefox and save it
<octan> Dr_willis, i mean like.. would you have done it?
<muslim> yes
<TheHighChild> muslim: If you installed with apt-get or something of the sort, it will be in there when you restart x
<Dr_willis> If you install firefox - it should add an icon.. if nto theres a command that can refresh themenu list..
<Dr_willis> or just log out/back in
<Dr_willis> i never can rember the command
<muslim> and i could only run it using the command
<octan> Dr_willis, have you tested the server version of ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> octan,  not really
<muslim> i typed "firefox" .. it runned succefully ..
<claudio> any idea to solve compilation problem of kernel 2.6.9?
<muslim> ok - i'll try
<octan> hmm
<Dr_willis> muslim,  the menus just havent refreshed
<LjL> davey486: sure
<LjL> davey486: you can download everything that ubuntu has from synaptic
<Dr_willis> octan,  i got a ubuntufileserver set up in the basement..  but its just a normal ubuntu install
<octan> alright.. im running a bit more..
<octan> postfix. pop3 fileserver "nfs and ftp"
<octan> oon my debian
<LjL> claudio: is there a really, really compelling reason why you absolutely need that lzma support? compiling your own kernel -- especially an older version -- is only going to cause you trouble IMHO
<octan> right,, im gonna go read some about it
<balilu> hello is there any way to get back the default theme?? im running kubuntu edgy beta
<claudio> LjL: I must build firmwire for an embedded system
<xabi> hi
<claudio> and this firmware uses fs squash+LZMA
<xabi> hi everyone, i'm new to kde, switched from gnome :), how are you doing?
<arunkale> ok i think i f***ed something up pretty bad.. i changed my gamma settings and restarted x, and now my resolution has changed into some weird 834xsomething (it was 1024x768 before), and the screen is all shaky
<knubbe> anyone who run kde 3.5.4? i upgraded two days ago and today, when im using the computer, kde has restarted itself twice.
<arunkale> can someone tell me how i can fix this
<LjL> claudio: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=478176
<xabi> arunkale, are you using edgy?
<arunkale> no, i'm on dapper drake
<arunkale> it was working fine till i restarted x after changing the color & gamma settings
<arunkale> there hasn't been any change in the colour as far as i can tell, but the resolution is all messed up
<arunkale> and my applications extend beyond the scope of my screen
<xabi> then dunno, try doing an update if it's sill crashing try posting into forums
<LjL> claudio: also, http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/12/17/50
<xabi> it maybe a drivers problem, what graphics card are you using?
<arunkale> how can i revert to my default settings?
<xabi> try doing in konsole "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the steps
<arunkale> s3 pro savage?
<claudio> what is seg. 5 patch?
<arunkale> ok holdon
<LjL> claudio: i don't really have a clue, but the second link does tell you how to find it. it's probably a patch you should apply to your kernel tree using the "patch" command.
<arunkale> what do i change there
<xabi> just follow the steps
<xabi> I supouse there must be some "s3" driver or the like for your card
<xabi> I "supouse" cause I've never had an S3
<raven79> hi all
<xabi> hi raven
<raven79> hi xabi
<arunkale> xabi: done
<raven79> wow a person that answer me :D
<arunkale> xabi: now do i restart x?
<xabi> yep
<raven79> hi arunkale
<arunkale> hi raven79
<arunkale> brb
<raven79> xabi do you know iptables?
<xabi> a bit
<xabi> ask and I'll tell you if I can
<raven79> ok i tried to ask into iptables channel but people does not speak with me :'(
<raven79> ok
<raven79> i will copy messages
<raven79> it's a bit long
<octan> hehe
<raven79> please be patiente
<xabi> then use pastebin
<raven79> hi octan
<octan> hi
<raven79> of course
<xabi> do not paste a bunch of lines into channel
<xabi> ok
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<raven79> i understood that after /etc/init.d/iptables save it create
<xabi> did it work arunkale?
<arunkale> xabi: yay it worked!!!
<raven79>  a rule file and after that iptables always read/write that file
<arunkale> thank you so much
<raven79>  (i changed the file name into /etc/conf.d/iptables but i don't know this feature...so now after disinstalling and reinstalling it i understood)
<raven79> but now i get this crash:
<raven79> this is my iptables rule file: http://pastebin.es/27
<xabi> noprob :)
<raven79>  and this is iptables crash: http://pastebin.es/28
<raven79> but when i started iptables with its command (command suggested by gentoo): /etc/init.d/iptables save it creates a file
<raven79>  and with that rule file it does not crash
<raven79> the file is this: http://pastebin.es/29
<raven79>  now i cannot understand why it does not work with my iptables rule file...could you help me, please?
<raven79>  (i left comments as there are important for iptables...as i understood)
<xabi> hmm, lettme take a look
<balilu> hello is there any way to get back the default theme?? im running kubuntu edgy beta
<raven79> **** thats the most important part ****
<raven79> hi balilu
<raven79> ok xabi thanks a lot
<balilu> hi
<balilu> any ideas
<raven79> kde theme?
<balilu> yes
<raven79> ok control center
<raven79> and then try plastik theme
<balilu> yes
<xabi> really strange raven79 it should not crash on that line
* arunkale is watching Lost in Translation
<balilu> no i tried didn't come
<raven79> it should be the default theme generally
<xabi> I mean, rule is ok
<raven79> xabi: infact...it's empty!
<balilu> can you save your default theme and send it to me?
<balilu> as a theme file
<arunkale> ok xabi i got another one
<raven79> balilu: i don't know how to do that...
<xabi> no, I mean, the rule that follows is well written
<arunkale> apparently i'm not being able to open a rar file
<xabi> and you say that if you use the "save" option at launching the command it works nice?
<raven79> xabi infact it should be rigth as i previously used those rules
<octan> raven79, why do you use your firewall like that ?
<xabi> arunkale: try to install unrar
<arunkale> xabi: it says "The utility unrar is not in your PATH. Please install it or contact your system administrator"
<octan> i mean... it a weird way your doing it
<arunkale> i tried to open it with ark
<raven79> octan: i did not understood you...what you mean...(sorry my english...)
<balilu> raven79: go to control centre --> theme manager --> then press create new theme and youll fin it in /home/balilu/.kde/share/apps/kthememanager/themes as .kth
<raven79> ok balilu i try
<xabi> arunkale: install it, "sudo aptitude install unrar"
<octan> raven79 your firewall suxz
<balilu> raven79: 10x
<raven79> octan: why?
<arunkale> xabi: ok installing unrar
<octan> i mean the script
<arunkale> i did a sudo apt-get install unrar
<xabi> arunkale: now try "unrar filename"
<arunkale> its still installing :)
<raven79> xabi it works well with "/etc/init.d/iptables save" because system creates a standard file
<xabi> ah ok
<arunkale> is unrar a commandline application?
<xabi> arunkale: yes
<raven79> ocatan what you mean with it sucks....is it wrong? where?
<arunkale> how do i unrar something from a cd? what path do i give
<octan> raven79, why do you even bother to save the iptable? why dont you make a script that starts new rules each time you start the firewall
<eric> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xabi> arunkale:  usually the path for a cd in K/Ubuntu is /media/cdrom0
<eric> !.mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raven79> iptables cames with three commands: iptables, iptables-save (to print out all iptables current rules...you could redirect them into a file) and iptables-restore to load rules from a file
<hastesaver> eric, see !restricted
<raven79> into a guide i read that iptables-save/restore
<raven79> are better
<balilu> raven79: any luck?
<eric> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eric> thanks
<raven79> and suggested...because they load/store rules into "one move"
<xabi> sorry raven79, I still don't see why your config fails, I supouse I'm not that "expert"
<xabi> :(
<raven79> xabi: thanks a lot!!!! i'm not expert me too...
<raven79> but you help is appreciated
<arunkale> xabi: i got an error
<xabi> no prob :)
<octan> raven79,
<zorglu_> arunkale: unrar is in universe
<xabi> arunkale: tellme
<arunkale> i'll pastebin it
<octan> cat /etc/init.d/iptables |sed -n "57p"
<octan> whats there?
<raven79> it should be an empty line
<raven79> anyway...
<raven79> please wait
<raven79> # cat /etc/init.d/iptables |sed -n "57p"
<raven79> start() {
<raven79> no it's not an empty line
<octan> ok its the start function
<zorglu_> iptable are very complex to setup, why not use a tool to make it easier ?
<claudio> http://rafb.net/paste/results/YdqaLz58.html
<claudio> another error
<octan> SCREW. iptables-save and set up you rules in a script.
<arunkale> xabi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25988/
<raven79> ocatan how can i crew iptables-save?
<raven79> i cannot understand "crew"
<zorglu_> arunkale: "unrar -e yourfile.rar"
<xabi> arunkale: linux does not handle empty spaces like that
<arunkale> ah okay
<xabi> try using the tab (the tab autocompletes route to the file)
<raven79> balilu: i created theme but now i don't know where it was saved
<zorglu_> unrar e yourfile.rar" even
<arunkale> i tried unrar e
<arunkale> i got an error
<octan> raven79, i said.. screw.. like to hell with iptables-save. it just makes you life bad. as you can see
<arunkale> i tried unrar -e now, and i'm getting 'cannot open in .rar'
<xabi> arunkale: ok follow my steps
<xabi> type unrar -e
<raven79> ah so you can say to me that all my error is due to iptables-save?
<arunkale> okay
<balilu> raven79: it should be in  $home/.kde/share/apps/kthememanager/themes
<balilu> raven79: $home is your home directory
<arunkale> and?
<raven79> balilu: i lost my previous theme :'(
<xabi> type /media/cdrom0
<raven79> balilu: of couse even it is $HOME ;)
<raven79> octan: how can i let it works?
<balilu> raven79: did you change your theme?
<octan> raven79, herss a simple firewall without iptables-save http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25989/
<raven79> balilu: yes because i was not using plastik theme
<arunkale> xabi: am i supposed to type all this in different lines? or one after the other
<zorglu_> "unrar e /media/cdrom0/Lost\ in\ Translation.rar" <- cut/paste what is between the quote after following the xabi steps, raven79
<raven79> you email balilu
<arunkale> zorglu, you mean me :)
<arunkale> zorglu_ : its working :)
<arunkale> thanks
<balilu> raven79: no i tought you were using your default theme. im pretty sure it's abit useless to send it because it wont be the exact default theme but still ....
<zorglu_ar> arunkale: thanks xabi
<arunkale> thanks xabi :)
<xabi> arunkale: sry, my mother called
<arunkale> thanks to both of you :D
<balilu> raven79: balilu @ hotmail.com
<raven79> balilu: ok
<xabi> arunkale: don't worry, with the time you'll begin to like the power a shell offers;)
<arunkale> :)
<xabi> arunkale: ah another thing, if you hit the "tab" button as you type a filename, shell will complete it for you
<hastesaver> You could also have just used "rar x <filename>" ...
<arunkale> on really?
<arunkale> oh really*?
<xabi> yeap try it
<larson9999> for me it's funny to hear people being afraid of the shell since i used dos in windows all the time.  i forgot many people who use windows have hardly seen the dos shell.  i suppose there are kde/gnome folks the same way in linux
<arunkale> kubuntu looks so cool
<raven79> balilu: sent
<xabi> I switched from gnome cause kde has better develop eviroments
<zorglu_> xabi: which ide do you use ?
<xabi> quanta and kdevelop, and of course kate for perl/python scripts
<raven79> someone could help me with sed? i cannot remove a starting space: cat file | cut -d'.' -f2 | sed 's:^ :g'
<larson9999> don't/can't they have the same environments?
<raven79> wont work
<zorglu_> xabi, kdevelop works for you ? i only get core dump out of it....
<zorglu_> xabi: i use eclipse for c++... far from perfect... but i know it
<hastesaver> raven79, are you trying to learn sed, or just get the job done in this one case (removing starting spaces from lines)?
<hastesaver> raven79, because the task is much easier in vi or emacs :-)
<raven79> only removing starting space from a file copied from paste bin
<raven79> each line starts with this form: #number.<space><line>
<raven79> each line starts with this form: number.<space><line>
<raven79> hastesaver how can i do it with emacs?
<raven79> (usually i use it)
<xabi> zorglu_: it works well for me, but I'm also thinking to switch to codeblocks, it looks it could be the perfect one
<hastesaver> raven79, M-x regexp-replace ...
<hastesaver> raven79, er, M-x replace-regexp
<zorglu_> xabi: never tried this one, is it good for c++ ?
<raven79> hastesaver: ok and the right regexp?
<zorglu_> googlin
<raven79> hastesaver: uses it the same/standard  simbols?
<xabi> sorry, wrong button XD
<hastesaver> raven79, yes. "^[0-9] +. " should work
<raven79> with what?
<zorglu_> xabi: no dev on codeblocks during the last year tho...
<raven79> i change ^[0-9] +. with ....?
<hastesaver> raven79, with empty (just hit RET)
<arunkale> anyone here a fellow ktorrent fan?
<raven79> ok thanks!
<xabi> you kidding?, last nighty build is from 4th oct
<hastesaver> raven79, it worked?
<zorglu_> xabi: oh ? i just read the 'news' on the website and the last is 5th oct 2005
<raven79> hastesaver: thanks...but why these other regexp does not work: "[[:digit:] ] *" with ret
<raven79> hastesaver: yes
<xabi> dive into the forums
<hastesaver> raven79, I don't know if Emacs understands "[[:digit:] ] ". let me look...
<raven79> hastesaver:  sorry "[[:digit:] ] *." with ret
<raven79> ok hastesaver thanks
<xabi> rc2 is from that date, but they still working hard; code completion has been totally revamped
<zorglu_> xabi: oh ok, cool then :) i dont like to use unmaintained code
<trappist> raven79: tried \d insteald of [[:digit:] ] 
<Dendron> Hey everyone. Can someone test my webserver and tell me if it is working? http://72.92.94.54/
<trappist> *instead
<raven79> octan: so now i must insert that file into /etc/conf.d/local.start
<arunkale> Dendron: what am i supposed to see there
<raven79> or something like that
<xabi> Dendron: nop, not working
<raven79> right?
<Dendron> this " =)
<Dendron> are you getting timed out or denied?
<xabi> time out
<trappist> Dendron: it's going to time out
<Dendron> ok thank you both of you
<Dendron> all of you
<xabi> :)
<arunkale> time out
<xabi> ok ppl, gotta leave, it's time for some eve online playing :) , seeya
<raven79> octan: are you there?
<trappist> raven79: for future reference, perl -pi -e 's/^\s*//g' filename  <-- will remove any leading spaces/tabs
<raven79> trappist: wow...yes but i don't know perl ;)
<trappist> raven79: you don't have to!  just put a sed expression between the quotes, then a filename
<raven79> trappist: ah...but why?
<raven79> i must leave sorry
<raven79> bye and thanks all
<arunkale> xabi: on a lot of websites, i can see light grey as light pink.. how do i adjust it?
<trappist> arunkale: take off the rose-colored glasses?
<arunkale> trappist: haha
<Dendron> Someone test my webServer. One more time and thats it for now. http://72.92.94.54:7856
<arunkale> Dendron: it works
<arunkale> i see a = )
<Dendron> sweet! I guess my ISP is blovking homer webservers on port 80
<Dendron> thanx!
<Dendron> home* heh
<arunkale> trappist: seriously, how do i adjust the colour settings?
<trappist> arunkale: does it only happen on websites?  (ie, is it just your browser?)
<arunkale> yeah, it happens only on websites
<trappist> Dendron: that's what it looks like.  other possibilities are: you're behind a router that's not forwarding it, or your you've got a firewall
<trappist> arunkale: what browser
<arunkale> trappist: firefox, konqueror, opera
<arunkale> konqueror is worse than the other 2
<arunkale> as far as the pink goes
<trappist> arunkale: if they all do it, I'd sure expect to see the same thing outside the browser
<arunkale> trappist: actually, hold on, it happens outside the browser as well.. it's only for certain hues of grey
<trappist> arunkale: you might consider tinkering with your monitor settings.  I can't think of a software issue that would cause it, but I could be wrong
<arunkale> trappist: i tried tinkering with my monitor settings a while ago, and my display went for a toss
<trappist> yeah that can go wrong for sure
<trappist> been there
<arunkale> so there's really no way to fix this?
<arunkale> do you see pink?
<claudio> http://rafb.net/paste/results/YdqaLz58.html
<claudio> what is this?
<trappist> arunkale: I'm certain there is, I just don't know what it is :)  but if it was happening to me, I'd try adjusting the hue on my monitor
<arunkale> trappist: what are your colour and gamma settings?
<trappist> claudio: a compile error
<trappist> arunkale: on my monitor?  factory defaults
<arunkale> can you PM me the values?
<trappist> arunkale: I wouldn't know how to get the values, but my values aren't necessarily appropriate for your monitor.  is yours an lcd?
<hastesaver> trappist, doesn't your monitor have a "reset to factory defaults" option?
<frst> hola...
<arunkale> trappist: no it isnt
<trappist> hastesaver: yeah, that's how I finally unscrewed the mistakes I made trying to adjust gamma
<frst> como puedo hacer para que konsole "mantenga" mas lineas. Por que por ejemplo cuando salen 120 lineas, solo me muestra las ultimas 100 y las otras 20 desaparecen.
<trappist> arunkale: mine is, and there will be disparity between the right settings for mine and the right settings for yours.  also, mine just shows like a progress bar, not a numeric value
<cutt> don't really know if this is kubuntu-specific, but here goes: when I try to ./configure I get this message: "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<frst> no encuentro la opcion para aumentar el numero de lineas "oportadas"
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cutt> what could this mean?
<frst> zorry
<hastesaver> trappist, oops, I meant to ask not you :-)
<frst> ups!
<arunkale> trappist: there's no numeric value at the end of the progress bar?
<hastesaver> arunkale,  doesn't your monitor have a "reset to factory defaults" option?
<trappist> cutt: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cutt> okay, thanks!
<arunkale> hastesaver: nope
<arunkale> hastesaver: i haven't changed my factory defaullts, i want to :)
<hastesaver> cutt, but first make sure whatever you're installing isn't in the repos already
<trappist> that too
<trappist> looks like an atm driver?!
<trappist> who uses that?
<trappist> cutt: if you're trying to build a kernel module, also sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cutt> it's some theme-skin I'm trying to install :)
<hastesaver> cutt, skin for what?
<cutt> kde
<dave> what are the kernel headers for?
<trappist> oh wait, I'm looking at somebody else's paste :)
<trappist> nevermind
<trappist> dave: they're for building kernel modules
<dave> They represent the abi?
<trappist> dave: yes
<dave> Thanks
<trappist> dave: not 100% though.  there are some modules that need the full source - headers won't suffice
<geecko> hi, anyone have a minute for a kde hanging problem?
<zam> i have just install "kubuntu" but can i install kde 3.5.4 and how ?
<trappist> zam: put a line in your /etc/apt/sources.list like this: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<trappist> zam: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<arunkale> man, i cant wait for Edge on the 26th
<slow-motion> hallo
<arunkale> Edgy*
<trappist> arunkale: you don't really have to :)
<zam> trappist:  thanks alot
<arunkale> i dont?
<trappist> arunkale: you can upgrade now.  it's not officially "stable" but it's in pretty good shape.
<arunkale> what if things break :p
<trappist> I've been running it for 5 or 6 weeks on all my boxes
<arunkale> oh okay..
<trappist> arunkale: what would you do if things broke now? ;)
<arunkale> and how big is the upgrade?
<trappist> big.
<arunkale> like 600mb+ ?
<trappist> depends what you have installed
<trappist> pretty much every package will be upgraded
<Hawkwind> arunkale: Probably best to do a fresh install since the init script system has been completely redone and replaced with upstart
<trappist> Hawkwind: in my experience that upgrade goes pretty smoothly
<Hawkwind> trappist: I tried it 3 times, all 3 failed, miserably
<trappist> Hawkwind: unless the "shutdown doesn't work the first time" bug is still open
<trappist> Hawkwind: twice here, worked both times
<Blacken> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> ow, ubotu better learn about upstart
<trappist> wish I could remember where those great links were
<Blacken> Yeah, that's why I was wondering.
* Blacken has read a bit about it, but is still largely clueless.
<trappist> oh wait
<Blacken> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<octan> !bootup > Blacken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> lol
<Blacken> octan: I know about it. I was poking it. Should have done it in a message, but meh.
<octan> alright
<trappist> !upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReplacementInitDiscussion for details.
* Blacken wonders a bit about the wisdom of that choice.
<Hawkwind> trappist: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/09/01/upstart-can-now-replace-sysvinit
<octan> !init-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> Hawkwind: maybe it should just be http://upstart.ubuntu.com/, which links to both of those and others
<geecko> my kde apps like konqueror and ksystemlog are all hanging (stopping completely) when I start them, where would be a good place to start digging?
<Hawkwind> trappist: Ahhh, that's the URL I thought I had bookmarked
<Hawkwind> trappist: You want the same description and that link then ?
<trappist> Hawkwind: that'd work
<zam> why i cant run any kde program as root
<zam> KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<zam> Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
<zam> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<TheGateKeeper> geecko: well you could use badblocks to see if you have a corrupt hdd, I presume this has just started?
<Blacken> zam: root doesn't have an X window. sudo to it.
<octan> zam, kdesu konqueror
<geecko> TheGateKeeper: yeah, just started
<trappist> zam: root wants to have its own kde backend running.  use kdesu.
<Blacken> What's the difference between kdesu and sudo?
<TheGateKeeper> geecko: not after an install?
<Blacken> Sudo works for all my programs, it seems.
<Hawkwind> !upstart > trappist
<tzirk> hi.....someone can help me with ndiswrapper?
<Blacken> I hope that upstart can be seamless, at least. I don't like init, but it does work for most stuff. I hope it's standardized, too...seriously don't want to see Ubuntu floating off into space while everyone else is using the same system.
<Hawkwind> trappist: That good for ya :)
<geecko> TheGateKeeper: I just reinstalled kubuntu yesterday, is that what you mean?
<trappist> Hawkwind: works, thanks :)
<Hawkwind> No problem
<Hawkwind> !ndiswrapper > tzirk
<Hawkwind> tzirk: Have you read the info the bot just sent you in pm yet ?
<TheGateKeeper> geecko: ohhh, well that could be bad media, bad install etc etc
<arunkale> apparently, you can install wordpress directly from adept
<trappist> Hawkwind: aw, I didn't mean for it to look up the package.  it used to have its own definition.
<TheGateKeeper> geecko: start with the CD do the self test, then if that is ok check your hard disk, go from there...
<zeuz> heh..need help
<zeuz> :D
<zeuz> romanian helper
<Thonolan> Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 440 (gtk_entry_set_text): assertion `text != NULL' failed.
<Thonolan> any german helper here ?
<jeff_hann> zeus:do tell
<Hawkwind> trappist: Type this:  ipkungfu is <reply> Your definition here
<jeff_hann> *zeuz
<sF|Xemanth^> how can i mount reiserfs partition in fstab that its writable&execable by normal user.... i have now line: UUID=0455fd2c-b484-4277-ba9d-bbf2d2e20ff9 /media/stuff  reiserfs user,exec,rw 0 2 | as root i can do there what i want but no go with my user
<zeuz> da ?
<jeff_hann> da
<Hawkwind> trappist: That will add it's own definition.  If there isn't a definition, it reverts to package details by default
<trappist> Hawkwind: yeah, I did that before.  maybe it gets overridden because it's a package name?
<trappist> ic
<oem> can anyone tell me how to set the default OS in grub when multi-booting?
<zeuz> vreau sa folosesc remote desktop pe kubuntu..
<jeff_hann> zeuz:pm
<jeff_hann> luam ban altfel :)
<arunkale> has anyone here installed xampp
<TheGateKeeper> oem: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zam> trappist:  thanks alot
<tzirk> Someone can help me about: ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:237): log: C000138D, count: 3, return_address: cfb85b8d ?
<Thonolan> can anyone tell what i do wrong becuase i get such a message ?
<Thonolan> Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 440 (gtk_entry_set_text): assertion `text != NULL' failed.
<oem> ok will try
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > oem
<zeuz> jeff_hann:  nu ppot sa iti dau pm
<Hawkwind> tzirk: Have you read the information the bot pm'd you with yet ?
<zeuz> nush de ce :|
<TheGateKeeper> oem it's easy enough just take care & back it up before you start
<tzirk> Hawkwind: yes
<Thonolan> i have big problems with the font in my teamspeak prog
<Hawkwind> tzirk: Then can you be a bit more descriptive of what you need help with exactly.  Tell us what you've tried, how it fails, what steps you've taken to try and fix it so far
<geecko> TheGateKeeper: k, thanks. i'll give it a shot from there
<Thonolan> if i want to swich it over switch i get these meassage
<jeff_hann> ti-am trimis pm
<jeff_hann> esti inregistrat la freenode?
<tzirk> on channel?
<zeuz> nu sunt
<Hawkwind> tzirk: That would be best so anyone here can see it and possibly help you
<jeff_hann> pai de aia
<tzirk> ok
<Hawkwind> zeuz: jeff_hann: Can you both speak english here please
<jeff_hann> intra pe canalul numit schaiba
<TheGateKeeper> geecko: good luck, process of elimination, could also be a bad burn if you recently burned the cd
<jeff_hann> sorry
<Thonolan> thx ubotu
<TheGateKeeper> Thonolan: it's a bot :-)
<geecko> TheGateKeeper: its one of the shipit cds, so...
<Thonolan> ;)
<Thonolan> ty :)
<TheGateKeeper> geecko: well you never know, do the self test :-)
<vasya> 
<Thonolan> TheGateKeeper but at least the only who answered :)
<TheGateKeeper> Thonolan: someone fired it at you :-)
<geecko> TheGateKeeper: k
<Thonolan> :)
<tzirk> i'm installing a wireless pcmcia adapter.....in this momenti iwconfig see my pcmcia but i can't access to internet by the pcmcia.....but the principal problem is that in the dmesg i see many message like:  ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:237): log: C000138D, count: 3, return_address: cfb85b8d
<TheGateKeeper> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Thonolan> TheGateKeeper thanks :)
<tzirk> and when I restart ubuntu this messages go in loop and i must put off the system
<tzirk> and when I restart ubuntu this messages go in loop and i must power off the system
<tzirk> Hawkwind: nothing that can help me?
<Hawkwind> tzirk: Hang around a bit and someone is liable to have information to help you.  I don't use nor have a need for ndiswrapper so I don't know anything about it really
<tzirk> ok, thank you :-)
<sF|Xemanth^> > UUID=0455fd2c-b484-4277-ba9d-bbf2d2e20ff9 /media/stuff    reiserfs      user,exec,rw,suid  0       2 <- and when i mount this, mount mounts it for root
<sF|Xemanth^> why?
<sF|Xemanth^> i want it to be writable by user with exec
<tzirk> I must reboot..... networking application doesn't start more......this is another problem...... if i try to config the wireless card by "networking" or other program it freezes and I can't close it and doesn't restart
<tzirk> and i must restart by ctrl+alt+del
<tzirk> bye...
<arunkale> how do i create a .zip archive?
<zeuz> vreun helper roman care ma poate ajuta cu vmware ?
<tsdgeos> arunkale: ark
<tsdgeos> or basically, just right click on the files you want to zip and use the context menu
<zorglu_> zeuz, this is a english channel, what is the language you are using ?
<zeuz> english zorglu_ but i don-t understand english
<zeuz> sorry :p
<arunkale> thanks!
<arunkale> tsdgeos
<silox> anyone who knows how to configure xorg.conf / nvidia to twinview the screen to a TV?
<zorglu_> zeuz, no problem. what do you speak ?
<zeuz> romanian :)
<zorglu_> !ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !ron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeuz> !ro vmware help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro vmware help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> there is no romanian channel ?
<zeuz> international :)
<zorglu_> zeuz, yep but in english :)
<zorglu_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<zeuz> mdah
* zorglu_ thinks that hand signing thru irc is not trivial :)
<Cinderello> hola
<puttlick> shoo
<puttlick> someone knows if it's some plugin for connecting ntfs disc avaible?
<TheGateKeeper> puttlick: repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<TheGateKeeper> puttlick: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=2697&thread_id=23836054
<me__> puttlick....try ntfs.org
<me__> oops..
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<GeorgeM36Gr> Hello
<TheGateKeeper> hi
<GeorgeM36Gr> Hi gate....
<GeorgeM36Gr> I need to ask a question... about kubuntu
<GeorgeM36Gr> may I?
<me__> so I installed some stuff with the adept package manager...but I cant find them on the shortcuts (kmenu)....is there a way to copy shortcuts or add to kmenu?
<TheGateKeeper> just ask :-)
<TheGateKeeper> !ask > GeorgeM36Gr
<GeorgeM36Gr> I have downloaded Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (Dapper Drake) - 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD and trying to install it on a Core2Duo E6600 system it but it freezes...any ideas?
<tsdgeos> is core duo 64 bits?
<GeorgeM36Gr> yes
<GeorgeM36Gr> EMT64
<TheGateKeeper> me__: yep, right click on kicker (think that is what it is called) & select menu editor
<me__> thanks gate
<TheGateKeeper> me__: yw :-)
<GeorgeM36Gr> it says booting kernel. and it stops....
<me__> <--windows intermediate user...ubuntu rookie....lol
<niklo> elo
<GeorgeM36Gr> <-- Windows Expert User...kubuntu newbie
<GeorgeM36Gr> lol
<tsdgeos> GeorgeM36Gr: you should try filing a bug
<tsdgeos> maybe core2duo is "too new"
<TheGateKeeper> me__: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home <--- something I put together
<me__> I'd vote with that tsdgeos
<GeorgeM36Gr> tsdgeos I gues it is... Cant get it though it worlk with SuSE but JMIcron is not recognized... with kubuntu... i fails...
<ubuntu_> hello
<GeorgeM36Gr> and today I cant type
<TheGateKeeper> GeorgeM36Gr: well if the advise is file a bug, you could always try the 32 bit version until you get an answer
<me__> I bet there's some kind of updated kernel....do a google
<i_m_meen> ubotu: ro > i_m_meen
<GeorgeM36Gr> TheGateKeeper well I will download the 32bit version though....
<GeorgeM36Gr> me__ I google it... but ubuntu forums are down... kubuntu has nothing on Core2Duo cpus
<GeorgeM36Gr> only amdz
<TheGateKeeper> GeorgeM36Gr: if you chroot into your install (using a live CD) you could try building your own kernel
<GeorgeM36Gr> TheGateKeeper: I can build many things BUT not a kernel...I am a newbie remember?
<TheGateKeeper> GeorgeM36Gr: actually it not as horrific as it sounds, the config is all menu driven, but you will need the forums for guidance
<GeorgeM36Gr> if I install 32bit can I upgrade to 64 without the need to re-install everything?
<GeorgeM36Gr> TheGateKeeper: Ok I will give it a shot... I have 2 pcs so ....
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you only need kernel upgrade
<MetaMorfoziS> not upgrade, change
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm don't know 100%
<TheGateKeeper> GeorgeM36Gr: I think you will most likely need to reinstall
<GeorgeM36Gr> woops.... With Linux not two answers are the same.... lol
<GeorgeM36Gr> ok..decide please :)
<me__> linux may have no 2 answers the same george....but windows has only one answer......DRM!
<TheGateKeeper> rofl
<me__> so I'd better cut my grass...have fun kids
<GeorgeM36Gr> DRM? Doit Right Man?
<GeorgeM36Gr> downloading 32bit as we speak
<GeorgeM36Gr> 1 hour to go :)
<zorglu_> lets all thanks the drm for doing linux such a good gift :)
<zam> what is the meening of   ""You will also need the dapper-updates reponsitory enabled."" ?
<zam> frome http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php ?
<muslim> any one working with Java on kubuntu ?
<GeorgeM36Gr> zorglu DRM may also be the killer for Linux... beware what you wish for...
<zorglu_> GeorgeM36Gr: i think the exact opposite :)
<tk> if going to 64bit you would have to recompile everything you have installed as well.... as they wont run in 64bit if compiled for 32bit w/o using a 32bit environment.... (i believe thats what I read... but its 4am)
<zorglu_> GeorgeM36Gr: but time will tell for now we can only suppose. and this is offtopic :)
<TheGateKeeper> GeorgeM36Gr: just to wet your apitite, this applies to gentoo but for (k)ubuntu it won't be too far off ---> http://penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Kernel
<GeorgeM36Gr> zorglu: nice man +ve thinking helps
<zam> muslim:  are you mr muslim the kreater of arabian ?
<trappist> zam: try not to be obtuse
<muslim> Thanks  'zam' for your good words ..
<TheGateKeeper> GeorgeM36Gr: good luck I am out of here
<muslim> * If msulims isn't accepted in this channel please tell me
<trappist> muslim: please don't listen to him.
<GeorgeM36Gr> Bye GateKeeper
<zorglu_> muslim: everybody is accepted, but we do not to talk about religion as it is offtopic here
<trappist> can everybody please stop flipping out?
<muslim> i don't speak about religion .. i asked "[20:38]  <muslim> any one working with Java on kubuntu ?"
<zamaliphe> muslim: i was just asking are you mr "muslim .adel"  or not
<GeorgeM36Gr> maybe Core2Duo is too new for linux... can find anything about intels cpu ....
<trappist> nobody's talking about religion.  muslim has a java question that he hasn't really asked yet.
<zorglu_> muslim: cool then :)
<trappist> zamaliphe: please drop it.
<muslim> i wanted to ask about a good tool used to create Java Applets ..
<zorglu_> muslim: what kind of tools ? an ide ? eclipse is good with java
<muslim> and not the normal way "with command"
<trappist> yeah I would recommend eclipse
<muslim> is it in "Adept" ?
<trappist> yes
<zorglu_> yep
<muslim> Ok thanks for help .. i'm going to try it ..
<zorglu_> muslim: ok you may look at http://eclipse.org to see what is it
<zorglu_> ok off
<muslim> Thanks zorglu_
<silox> how do i configure xorg.conf and nvidia to twinview the screen on my TV? I have already 2 screens (only one enabled), i have a Dell Inspiron 8100 Laptop
<GeorgeM36Gr> zorglu you there?
<trappist> raven301_: problems?
<zamaliphe> trappist: after doing apt-get upgread
<zamaliphe> trappist: The following packages have been kept back:
<zamaliphe> trappist: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 77 not upgraded.
<raven301_> trappist: no ... just my internet company
<trappist> zamaliphe: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GeorgeM36Gr> zorglu if you see it try this http://www.lafkon.net/tc/
<Raven301> trappist: anything new with you ipkungfu?
<trappist> Raven301: I'm gonna release 0.6.1 when I get around to it.  it's ready to go.  small bugfix.  then I'm gonna package it for ubuntu and try to get it accepted into universe.
<muslim_> can i know more about 'ipkungfu' trappist ?
<trappist> muslim_: it's a firewall I wrote
<Raven301> trappist: great ...  and it will be for kubuntu too:)
<muslim_> in 'c' ?
<trappist> muslim_: no, linux's firewall stuff is built into the kernel, with a userspace program to make rules.  it's just a bash script that automates it and makes it easy to configure.
<muslim_> ic .. thanks for information
<zorglu_> GeorgeM36Gr:  ok downloading. btw you can use tab for nickname completion
<ryujin> need help to fix my kicker...
<Paradosso> hi there people
<ryujin> I installed Openkiosk for testing but it messed my Kubuntu install.
<windshear> hello
<windshear> what kernel will be in 6.10 final=?
<GeorgeM36Gr> zorglu_: have a look and tell me... For me its a masterpiece
<BonBonTheJon> ryujin: what is openkiosk
<ryujin> is a software to manage Cybercafe's
<trappist> windshear: 2.6.17 + patches
<windshear> hm, no 2.6.18 :(
<Paradosso> any hints for a "fatal server error: could not open font 'fixed'"?
<trappist> windshear: no, but a lot of 2.6.18 stuff is backported
<BonBonTheJon> Paradosso: where are you seeing this at
<Paradosso> BonBonTheJon: when trying to boot x
<Raven301> I will still have to update the kernel then ... I'm running  2.6.18-01 kernel
<Paradosso> upgraded to eggy btw
<trappist> heh.  eggy.
<windshear> anyone also axperience this problem: if I shut down or sestart my pc edgy hangs at the point the progress bar appears
<zorglu_> GeorgeM36Gr: yep, a good movie, come on #kubuntu-offtopic to talk about this
<windshear> if i press reset then, the next time it works
<Raven301> When does Kubuntu 6.10 final look like it will be released??
<trappist> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<windshear> i al26.th
<windshear> 26th
<Raven301> thanks trappist
<Paradosso> when reinstalling xfonts-base I get "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist"
<Paradosso> trappist: yes, edgy
<GeorgeM36Gr> ok
<sverre> anybody got the sound lag fixed in flash?....i need som help.
<windshear> anyone also axperience this problem: if I shut down or sestart my pc edgy hangs at the point the progress bar appears
<Paradosso> any hints anybody?
<trappist> sverre: the sync issue is supposed to be fixed in version 9, whenever it comes out
<windshear> if i press reset then, the next time it works
<trappist> Paradosso: how are you trying to start X
<Paradosso> trappist: kdm starts weirdly for some reason
<Paradosso> trappist: so I am trying startx
<trappist> Paradosso: theoretically, startx should work, but it never has for me on ubuntu.  theoretically, so should kdm, but I've been using gdm because kdm has been having issues for me on edgy.
<sascha_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<sredna> What do I do with a .deb file?
<trappist> sredna: mostly you leave it alone and install software using apt or one of its front-ends.  but if that's not possible, you sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Paradosso> trappist: since startx does not work, I don't think my problem is just the login manager
<sredna> trappist: I can't get the source in question to work
<sredna> Deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas freenx
<trappist> Paradosso: startx has never worked for me in ubuntu, for various reasons.  permission problems, different xsession files are sourced, etc.  try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and select gdm as your dm, if it's installed, and try that
<sredna> I did install the gpg key, but I do not get the package in apt searces
<trappist> sredna: deb should not start with a capital D
<sredna> trappist: It does not, just my silly ksirc capitalization filter
<trappist> sredna: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<sredna> Yes, trappist
<Comadore> sredna siema ;d
<sredna> Ah, moment - it appears to work now :-(
<trappist> ah.  well then, I guess ask Seveas or download the .deb(s) and use sudo dpkg -i
<sredna> :-)
<trappist> hehe
<mikki> how can I prevent x.org from starting?
<trappist> mikki: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<Comadore> 'startx'
<Comadore> write in ur terminal ;p
<mikki> ok thanks
<trappist> Comadore: the job of startx is to "start X", not prevent it from starting.
<Comadore> lol ;] 
<Comadore> trappist
<Comadore> what distribution u have ?
<trappist> ubuntu
<muslim_> *trappist:For any application like RealPlayer ( Any App. with GUI ) .. In which language is it written ?
<trappist> muslim_: it differs from application to application.  usually C or C++.
<muslim_> Right .. I'm learning 'C' But How can i make a GUI ?
<holoton1> can anyone tell me why my computer slows down to a crawl when reading / writing to or from an external USB or Firewire drive?
<muslim_> all i learned and all i see in books for working with commands only ..
<holoton1> problem occurs with usb or firewire hdds, AND reading from my digicam over USB
<holoton1> like, seriously soaks my system
<holoton1> proc and ram
<trappist> muslim_: first, choose a toolkit to use.  use Qt if you want to make apps for KDE, gtk if you want to make them for gnome, etc.
<muslim_> OK .. going to try
<muslim_> holoton1:Using kubuntu ?
<holoton1> muslim_: yes
<sverre> help with sound sync in flash?...anyone?
<kosnick> is mplayer for kde only?
<snook353> can i use yahoo smtp with kmail?
<muslim_> I'm using it and read/write to flash memory over USB with no problems
<snook353> i can't get it configed
<holoton1> muslim_: I can do so also on other computers running kubuntu with no problems, too
<holoton1> muslim_: it's this comp in particular that's having trouble
<trappist> snook353: should be able to, yeah
<holoton1> muslim_: totally soaks system resources whenver I do
<trappist> snook353: but the last person to ask about that here had trouble - emails would stay in the outbox and go nowhere, with no error message.
<holoton1> muslim_: weird thing is, it happens transfering over usb or firewire
<Paradosso> trappist: the thing is, when I install xfonts-base, I get the "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist warning", even if I manually created that directory; in fact, when I try to reinstall xfonts-base after I created that directory, I get that warning again and the "misc" directory is not there anymore
<jon__> can someone help me set up a static IP address
<snook353> is there a trick to it?  i don't know.  it gives me errors that i have the wrong password, and ther things, trappist
<trappist> holoton1: my first guess is that your chipset is poorly supported and doesn't have DMA support
<snook353> oh, well i guess an error message is better than none! trappist
<jon__> where do i get the IP address i want to use, the subnet mask, and the gateway address?
<holoton1> trappist: any way to test this theory?
<muslim_> holoton1:Have u tried on another dist.? ot maybe Hardware Prob.
<trappist> snook353: I've never done it with yahoo, but I would say double-check yahoo's docs on setting up the mail client to use it, and make sure you're configured correctly.
<snook353> yeah, i'll double check, thanks trappist
<holoton1> trappist: and which chipset are you reffering to?
<trappist> holoton1: I would have said try it on different hardware, but you've done that.  that seems to confirm it.
<holoton1> trappist: what would I replace to solve the problem? Which chipset?
<holoton1> holoton1: fyi, the firewire card is PCI, usb is on the mobo
<trappist> holoton1: I mean your usb hardware - this is how things behave when you do ide i/o when your ide chipset has no DMA support in the drivers for it
<holoton1> trappist: the usb is onboard mobo, the firewire is pci aftermarket; Does that theory still hold true?
<holoton1> trappist: fyi, my mobo is an asus a7v333
<trappist> holoton1: does this happen in the other machine with the same firewire card?
<holoton1> trappist: haven't tested that, I was hoping there was a way to do so without removing the hardware
<trappist> holoton1: only other way I know is to get a second card :)  I predict that the same thing will happen, because it seems to me to be a driver problem
<holoton1> trappist: does it seem odd that the usb and firewire are two seperate devices, but exhibit the same problem?
<trappist> holoton1: DMA prevents i/o processes from degrading performance, by making it much more effecient.  without it, your CPU has to do all the work for the i/o and things like this happen.  whether you're using DMA is usually a driver issue (though you can use hdparm to turn it on and off for ide controllers)
<trappist> holoton1: it's a bit of a coincidence, but so far my guess is that they're both not-quite-supported devices
<holoton1> trappist: how can I check if dma is on for these devices?
<trappist> holoton1: for usb and firewire, I really don't know.  could test the theory, though, by moving the card
<holoton1> trappist: thanks!
<visik7> will kubuntu edgy have apport ?
<visik7> I see only apport-gtk
<visik7> nothing about apport-qt/kde
<muslim_> trappist:can u help me getting one of the tools you suggested ?
<sredna> Again, what do I do with a deb?
<sredna> The freenx package seems no to contain the client anyways
<trappist> muslim_: if you mean eclipse, I've never used it, and don't know much about it.
<Hawkwind> sredna: Install it with dpkg....but what is it you are trying to install ?
<sredna> Hawkwind: Nxclient
<muslim_> no . i mean this : "[21:16]  <trappist> muslim_: first, choose a toolkit to use.  use Qt if you want to make apps for KDE, gtk if you want to make them for gnome, etc."
<maupi> sera
<Paradosso> what the fuck is going on with fonts in edgy?
<Paradosso> I can't even browse the forums
<trappist> muslim_: oh, toolkits.  you just need to install the libraries (for running the code) and the headers (for compiling it) and find the documentation for writing code that uses it.
<Mortice> Paradosso: try #ubuntu+1
<Paradosso> Mortice: thanks
<zbyszek> hi ppl
<muslim_> thanks trappist
<muslim_> hi
<sredna> Hm, I got it installed, but what does it really install?
* sredna is mystified
<snook353> i have No Idea why it won't send my mail via yahoo's smtp.
<mikki> I have installed Xgl, but it shows a mouse pointer on a black background and then it stops resonding
<XVampireX> Is there KDE 3.5.5 for Kubuntu somewhere?
<mikki> can you help me please
<fdoving> snook353: it's generally an good idea to send mail with your internet connection providers smtp server.
<fdoving> mikki: try #ubuntu-xgl
<snook353> ok....i have no idea what i'm doin, cuz i don'tkno wwhat that means
<snook353> fdoving
<Bazzi> XVampireX: yes, kubuntu.org
<fdoving> snook353: doesn't charter.com have a smtp-server?
<snook353> Oh, yeah, probly
<fdoving> snook353: your cable-company?
<mikki> thanks!
<snook353> yeah, i'll have to figure that out, fdoving
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> Will there be KDE 3.5.5 anytime soon?
<XVampireX> I really need it
<fdoving> why do you need it?
<fdoving> it's not finished yet.
<Mahmoud> how to play mp3 files in amarok?
<fdoving> !mp3 > mahmoud
<hastesaver> Mahmoud, are mp3s otherwise working? Is Amarok otherwise working?
<fdoving> Mahmoud: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
* sredna is now having a KDE session using nx :-)
<Bazzi> XVampireX: should be on kubuntu.org real soon if it is not already, I betatested it today
<gnomefreak> libxine-extras i think is the package to play mp3s but im not looking at it atm
<fdoving> sredna: nx is cool, too bad there is no usable linux-powerpc client available.
<manelplus> dsdsd
<manelplus> hola.algun espaol?
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> !es
<manelplus> ok,gracias
<sredna> fdoving: The server I log into let me also run a windows desktop, so I can now test websites in ie without nagging my family :-9
<gnomefreak> ah libxine-extracodecs
<sredna> Which is the main idea for me, at least right now..
<fdoving> sredna: nice, i would've been using nx too, if they had a linux-ppc client, but they dont.
<sredna> fdoving: Maybe it will come
<mata> Hall vannak itt magyarok?
<gnomefreak> is that dutch?
<zorglu_> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<zorglu_> i dunno, i just replicated the .hu at the end of the hostname
<LeeJunFan> that'd be hungarian.
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> When will I be able to download KDE 3.5.5?
<zorglu_> today!
<zorglu_> but take a long route to arrive on time :)
<mata> Yes, hungarian. Thanks for help. By...
<vge> KDE 3.5.5 today?
<LeeJunFan> just in time to not make it into edgy I bet.
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: it's been some talking about an UVF.. maybe.
<fdoving> but don't count on it..
<LeeJunFan> UVF?
<LeeJunFan> something freeze I take it.
<loki_> hi
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: version free exception, thingie.. it's wrong actually.. uvf is universe version freeze, but we often talk about UVF Exceptions.. so here it'll be more like a VF exception or something. :)
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: ah... no biggie really - personally I'd rather see it as an option and let the release have the more polished and tested version it's got now.
<LeeJunFan> as is normally done.
<Mahmoud> how can i install driver for my ati mobility radeon x1600?
<LeeJunFan> although I'm hoping they get some bugs out of 3.5.4's imap handling in kmail - my indexes are alway getting screwed.
<Hawkwind> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: we'll see about it. i've heard 3.5.5 is more stable, for example kmail is randomly crashing in my 3.5.4.. we'll see. there will certainly be kubuntu.org packages of 3.5.5 for edgy if it doesn't make it to edgy.
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: are you getting the kmail crashes after you view a mail but it shows it as blank?
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: i think so, not sure. it's all about imap i think.
<fdoving> never really done much to find a pattern.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that's what's happening to me. I've found the solution is to go to ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/imap and find . -name "*.index*"
<LeeJunFan> ooops.
<ccherrett> any idea what to do if your printer does not show in the list when adding your printer?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that's what's happening to me. I've found the solution is to go to ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/imap and find . -name "*.index*" -exec rm {} \;
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: once I clear those index files I can read my mail reliably again - for a while.
<teodoro> hello
<teodoro> are there any italian?
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: i just restart kmail and it works for a while..
<LeeJunFan> ccherrett: go to linuxprinting.org and see if you can find a ppd for your printer.
<fdoving> !it > teodoro
<raich> wgat is the best way to construct a vecotr if i already know its size? vector(int) or  default constructor with reserve()? or with resize()???
<tsdgeos> raich: Qt=
<tsdgeos> ?
<raich> sorry?
<gksudo> Hello, does anyone know how to uninstall Klik?
<tsdgeos> raich: in Qt or in c++=
<tsdgeos> ?
<raich> ooh sorry wron ghcannel :D
<gksudo> Or the software that is installed with it?
<raich> wrong
<tsdgeos> :D
<vge> can somebody help me with php installation?
<vge> i need to run php4 and php5 in the same machine under apache2 but cannot seem to get it working
<AWOSDev> Okay I have a 20GB drive (/dev/hdd) and a 100GB drive (/dev/hdb).  Now, can I do this:    dd if=/dev/hdd of=/media/hdb1/hdd.img     will this do what I want it to do, which is save my 20GB so I can reformat it?
<fdoving> AWOSDev: i strongly recommend partimage
<fdoving> AWOSDev: but yes, it'll do what you want.
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: yes, but you will only have a 20GB partition on your 100GB. I wouldn't do it that way.
<buz> AWOSDev: do you REALLY need a partition image?
<buz> (i.e. is there some strange FS or boot stuff on it)
<AWOSDev> buz, yes, it's a Windows XP Dynamic Disk.
<LeeJunFan> personally I like using tar piped to tar to backup linux systems.
<fdoving> AWOSDev: get partimage. (it's in the repositories)
<fdoving> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<AWOSDev> fdoving, but will that work on Dynamic Disks?
<fdoving> AWOSDev: no idea, never used such a thing.
<fdoving> it's probably better than dd anyway.
<buz> what is a dynamic disk?
<AWOSDev> It's some funky Windows NTFS thing that's really sucky, I shouldn't have used, but did anyway in my feeble attempt to make a software RAID which didn't work, and then I got hacked, so I installed Linux, and now I can't read the data.
<buz> i dont think you want to touch it, then
<AWOSDev> only Windows 2000 SP3 or Windows XP SP1 or higher can read it.
<AWOSDev> buz, but I need it for a different computer, one of my other computer's drives died and this 20GB is just lying around dormant.
<fdoving> AWOSDev: i would give partimage a try.
<buz> how important is the data on it
<AWOSDev> buz, it's got some of my code on it (C++)
<buz> i think you want to somehow boot windows and save it from there then
<fdoving> vge: http://howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4
<AWOSDev> From Microsoft, After you convert to a dynamic disk, the dynamic volumes cannot be changed back to partitions. You must first delete all dynamic volumes on the disk, and then convert the dynamic disk back to a basic disk. If you want to keep your data, you must first back up or move the data to another volume.
<AWOSDev> so I wanna back it up
<buz> yeah i wouldnt trust partimage with that
<buz> i think by backup, MS means copying the files from the partition to somewhere else
<buz> not the partition itself
<fdoving> sounds like that's what they mean.
<buz> (win lusers wouldnt know how to do that, anyway)
<AWOSDev> buz, true :)
<puttlick> howto install tgz?
<buz> i take it you dont have windows around?
<puttlick> installpkg donesn't wokr...
<AWOSDev> buz, uh, well it's here, but this computer is kind of my server, and NAT router, so it's not readily restartable
<buz> mhh
<buz> if you want the data, i'd go to the trouble of restarting it
<buz> surely better than using partimage and then figuring out it didnt work
<AWOSDev> that's why I like dd :)
<buz> and you cant convince linux of somehow mounting the thing
<puttlick> someone knows how to install .gtz?
<AWOSDev> Well I just found this on Google http://marc2.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-ntfs-dev&m=99356837005752&w=2
<AWOSDev> seems promising :)
<LjL> puttlick: you mean .tgz?
<buz> if its raid1, chances are the data is really there unmessed up
<buz> if its raid0 or 5, you will need win
<puttlick> LjL: Ops, ofcourse ;P
<AWOSDev> buz, no like I said I didn't do RAID
<LjL> puttlick: .tar.gz (or .tgz) is simply an archiving format (well, *two* nested formats really, but anyway) -- sort of like .zip files that are more common on Windows
<AWOSDev> buz, I believe I tried RAID-5 but needed two disks and didn't have two disks to mess with :)
<hastesaver_> puttlick, first, what are you installing? Isn't it in the repos?
<LjL> puttlick: how to "install" whatever is contained in them, depends on what is contained
<LjL> puttlick: quite commonly, you'll find .tgz files containing source code to be compiled. in that case,
<fdoving> LjL: it can be slackware packages too. :)
<LjL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> fdoving: indeed
<puttlick> Okay, first day running linux... Its an ntfs software for linux...
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<puttlick> read installpkg somewhere but it won't work..
<LjL> puttlick: note that, while reading from an NTFS filesystem is fine, writing to it *can be dangerous*
<puttlick> LjL: okay thanks for the warning...
<LjL> puttlick: there's also another howto that, i think, talks more specifically about writing to NTFS - let me dig it up
<buz> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<puttlick> ^okay, thanks
<LjL> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<LjL> puttlick: at any rate, to *extract* (not install) a .tgz file, you can run "tar xf filename" from a shell. you'll get the contents in the current directory
<LjL> or you can just use KDE's Ark program by double-clicking on the file, for that matter
<hastesaver> That's "tar xzf filename.tgz", because it's usually compressed with gzip as well
<puttlick> Lsl: yeah, read that somewhere but don't i have to "install" or compile like they cal it in some guide?
<LjL> hastesaver: doesn't matter. the current version of gnu tar sees that automatically
<LjL> same for .tar.bz2
<hastesaver> LjL, oh, I didn't know that... thanks
<LjL> puttlick: that's quite possible. i can't know until i have the file, though, can you give me a pointer to it?
<vge> when i try to configure this:http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4 so that php4 would be .php and php5 as php5, how do i do that? This example has em other way around. Not the way i want em
<puttlick> LjL; sure
<josh_> If I want to install swiftfox, do I have to install firefox first?
<puttlick> ljl: http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfs-3g-20070920-BETA.tgz
<LjL> puttlick: yes, you'll have to compile that
<LjL> puttlick: type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to install the core stuff that's needed to compile things
<LjL> puttlick: then type "./configure" from inside the ntfs-3g directory, and if it succeeds, type "make"
<puttlick> okay, thx^
<josh_> If I want to install swiftfox, do I have to install firefox first? ?????
<vge> somebody can help me with my problem?
<LjL> puttlick: i can tell you right know that configure *won't* succeed without installing some further packages (namely, fuse, at least)... anyway, you probably better follow the howto you're following. is it an ubuntu-specific howto?
<puttlick> ^Yeah, i'm trying to download the fuse package 2.5.0 right now...
<shadowraven> good afternoon all
<shadowraven> i have a simple question for you guys/gals, but i swear i dont know how to fix this.
<AWOSDev> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AWOSDev> You know, according to Wikipedia, Linux kernels >= 2.4.8 can automatically read dynamic disks.  and it did at one point...
<shadowraven> i have a delle1505 with a 3945 wireless card. when i installed kubuntu, it worked fine, and a month later i update kubuntu and now its broke, and i cant get on the net
<AWOSDev> so does anybody know how to get dynamic disks working?
<shadowraven> if i boot using a kubuntu livecd, the wireless works
<AWOSDev> shadowraven, dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<shadowraven> just upgrade
<shadowraven> i just upgraded the packages...... im a NooB to linux if you cant tell
<puttlick> ljl: why does it say i've got to install fuse 2.5.0 when I have installed 2.5.3? Do I have to restart?
<shadowraven> but the wireless did work before i upgraded and it will work if i use a livecd
<LjL> puttlick: you never have to restart. perhaps it really does need that specific version, or perhaps it's a glitch in the installer. let me see
<puttlick> LjL: Actually it stands >= 2.5.0 so it has to work....
<LjL> puttlick: the package you need is libfuse-dev
<LjL> with it, configure complete succesfully on my system
<vge> somebody can help me to install php4 and php5 at the same machine?
<puttlick> That pacckage is installed...
<puttlick> I thin it was missing pkg-config...
<LjL> puttlick: well, i'm using edgy, so there might be something different from dapper, but still libfuse-dev is version 2.5.3 even here
<shadowraven> any ideas?
<fdoving> vge: didn't the link i gave you earlier help?
<puttlick> ljl: it was an old version like 2.4.3
<vge> fdoving: i have followed the thing, but i need to run php4 as .php and php5 as .php5. This is what i have in apache2.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26009/
<Mahmoud> i want the commercial repository ?
<vge> then i have installed php4 paggage and php5-cgi
<vge> but when i run .php5 file with phpinfo() in it, it says server is using php4 on it?
<shadowraven> anyone have that problem?
<ubuntu_> who
<menace> hey everyone
<tabulador> where?
<tabulador> nocing
<tabulador> ?
<liviux> hi all! There is anyone which use translator?
<tabulador> coming
<Mahmoud> anyone help
<Mahmoud>  i want the commercial repository
<tabulador> who?
<shadowraven> i have a delle1505 with a 3945 wireless card. when i installed kubuntu, it worked fine, and a month later i update kubuntu and now its broke, and i cant get on the net
<tabulador> exit
<menace> on ktorrent, it says that my up speed is 10kb/s...but im not uploading anything to someone. could someone please explain this?
<Mahmoud> i want good repositories
<Mahmoud> please
<menace> source-o-matic
<menace> google that..
<DaSkreech> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<menace> yea, that
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> How do I get my full og frile from KOnversaion
<Mahmoud> thanks all
<trew432> hi!
<zorglu_> 40min from 0 to radio streaming
<zorglu_> i like linux :)
<streamerr> buenas
<shadowraven> i have a delle1505 with a 3945 wireless card. when i installed kubuntu, it worked fine, and a month later i update kubuntu and now its broke, and i cant get on the net
<zorglu_> got new kernel ?
<zorglu_> shadowraven: try to boot on the previous kernel
<shadowraven> the latest
<zorglu_> the point is not that :)
<shadowraven> how do i do that
<mahmoud> can i make windows the default system in booting
<zorglu_> the point is 'if it worked with the previous kernel and no more with the new one' try booting with the previous
<zorglu_> mahmoud: see default option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> mahmoud: yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (and be careful, 'cause if you do it wrong, you won't boot ;)
<zorglu_> shadowraven: first you must know if the kernel have been updated
<zorglu_> shadowraven: have you seen more line in the 'boot menu' since the update ?
<shadowraven> no
<mahmoud> thanks
<zorglu_> shadowraven: sure ?
<shadowraven> yes
<zorglu_> shadowraven: hmm so it is something else...
<zorglu_> was my only bet unfortunatly
<zorglu_> i dont use wireless
<shadowraven> if i boot using the livcd it will work
<aziz> hi
<shadowraven> hello
<zorglu_> shadowraven: sorry tired here....
<aziz> hello for Saudia arabia
<zorglu_> and played badly at tremulous, so im bad :)
<aziz> hello from Saudia arabia
<Lintsi> hi
<streamerr_> buenas
<liviux> ciao
<Lintsi> moro
* DaSkreech waves at aziz
<aziz> hi
<aziz> i was busy  sorry
<Lintsi> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/kroizd/munavoileipa.jpg
<Lintsi> :D
<aziz> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhho
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<aziz> thanks Lintsi
<aziz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<liviux> Does anyone know some free software for webdesign?
<Lintsi> :D:D
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@omegam.lt]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-a9ff32413fc71714]  by fdoving
<DaSkreech> liviux: Brainmatter
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<liviux> Brainmatter...wow, what an awesome name!
<__mikem> what in gods name is wrong with aziz
<`rich> Any WPA users available to give me a hand?
<fdoving> `rich: yes.
<fdoving> i do it the hard way.. though.. with textmode and configs and all.
<`rich> Thanks. I've got wpa_supplicant installed, but the WLAN Assistant still sees my wlan as WEP, rather than WPA encrypted.
<`rich> Fine by me, easier to learn that way :)
<fsu94> #kubuntu-fr
<fdoving> `rich: wlassisant doesn't work with WPA as far as i know.
<`rich> That explains that bit then
<raul> a good messenger to use webcam and voice?
<`rich> I've found a few guides (all breezy-based admittedly) that all refer to /etc files that I don't have ..
<fdoving> `rich: do you have wpa_supplicant configured?
<fdoving> `rich: ok, hang on, i'll just have to take a look at my own config..
<`rich> Thanks
<shadowraven> how do i go about booting in with my last kernel?
<fdoving> `rich: do you use multiple wpa networks, or just one?
<`rich> Just the one
<fdoving> `rich: ok, do you have /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<`rich> Nope, just ifupdown.sh in that dir.
<LjL> why doesn't konversation even think about using the KDE-wide configured font sizes... blah
<fdoving> `rich: ok, make one then. open it in a editor with root privileges.
<`rich> Mkay
<Lintsi> raul, amsn
<raul> alias char-major-81     videodev
<raul> alias char-major-81-0   bttv
<raul> options bttv tuner=0 card=1
<raul> sorry
<raul> lints have you tray talking and sending webcam imaging through amsn? , cos I can't
<fdoving> `rich: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OG3S3G15.html
<fdoving> `rich: that's basically what i got.
<`rich> fdoving, thanks, i'll read through that and try it out.
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :)
<Lintsi> hmm
<`rich> fdoving, hm, it doesn't like ce_group or id_str as variables
<fdoving> `rich: and in /etc/network/interfaces i use http://rafb.net/paste/results/EDWMCN73.html
<fdoving> `rich: hmm..
<fdoving> `rich: ah, my bad, messed up the paste.
<dme> novice user here... wondering if it's possible to install Kubuntu onto 2 RAID0 (via software raid) harddisks, and if so, a good webpage to explain how... Ubuntu community documentation has essentially nothing
<fdoving> `rich: http://rafb.net/paste/results/LdHMSW21.html
<`rich> fdoving, lol, thanks
<dennister> and yet another satisfied customer :-)
<dennister> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi dennister.
<fdoving> `rich: this might be helpfull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<dennister> what's shakin?
<dennister> slso, are there any newbies in here with a brand-new installation?
<dennister> guess not...quiet today
<dme> YES, ima newbie with a brand new install... now trying to do a brand new install onto 2 software-raid0'ed disks, but can't find documentation... any help out there?
<dennister> great! r there any files in your /usr/src dirctory?
<dme> brb- must put a bandaid on daughters boo-boo
<dennister> <--------trying to clean out the box
<dennister> I've also got way too many kernel directories here...want to know if i can remove/delete some of them?
<Z330> i need some help
<Z330> my keyboard stoped working under kubuntu
<Z330> it boots and i get login screen
<Z330> i can login keyboard working
<Z330> then after i login and get Start x
<Z330> it stops working
<Z330> can some one give me a place to start?
<LeeJunFan> dme: best bet is make a /boot partition one one disk - outside the raid, then make your SWAP partition on the other disk (make them both the same size) it's going to be overkill for /boot size but owell. Then make your 2 partitions on each drive the same size and use RAID on those 2.
<LeeJunFan> s/one one/on one/
<dennister> z330: do you have a rescue disk?
<dennister> it'll often ask you which keyboard you want to use
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: you will only have files in /usr/src if you have put them in there or install -dev packages
<Z330> its a laptop
<Z330> but i tryed usb keyboard
<Z330> thing is it was working for a good 3 weeks
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: I have done neither so mine is empty
<Z330> then i think mayb it was after i installed this dockapp
<Z330> i don't have a disk no
<dennister> thanks gatekeeper! and the old kernel directories?
<Z330> but how can i say just wipe the drives for keyboard
<jack_> hello
<dennister> z330; what about the disk u used to install ubuntu?
<Z330> umm
<Z330> some place
<Z330> i can get it
<dennister> it will load as a livecd
<Z330> i can get a shell
<Z330> with out that?
<Domiii> hi
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: which old kernel directories?
<Z330> well ya so what if i get the live cd
<Z330> what can i do
<dennister> the generic ones that were installed first...obviously i will keep the ubuntu server kernel
<Z330> to try to fix the keyboard
<dennister> z330: then boot with it
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: path ?
<Z330> the funny thing is i can login
<Domiii> i'm using twinkle 0.8 and i'm very quiet for my phone partners. Have changed the level in the mixer to full but no change. anyone an idea? :-)
<Z330> so the keyboard works at the login screen
<Z330> then after its done loading desktop
<Z330> it stops owrking
<LeeJunFan> Z330: so it's a kde setting specific to your user apparently.
<DaSkreech> Man it would be nice if there was something that could read out a web page to me
<Z330> can i just add a new user
<Z330> and try that you think
<dennister> in konq i have 2.6.15-amd64-k8, above /bin and /boot, but that is the main one i use now
<LeeJunFan> Z330: try ctrl-alt-f1, login at konsole, then mv .kde .kde.back
<AXL> any greek?
<dennister> the others, like 2.15.6.23...are generic ones i upgraded...not sure of path
<LeeJunFan> Z330: that will be the equivilent of making your current user a new user - as far as kde is concerned. You could also make a new user and that should take care of it as well.
<Z330> ok let me try that LeeJunFan
<Z330> 1 min
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: hmm I would be carefull what you trash, you should be able to tell from the menu.lst what is being used
<dme> leejunfan, do u know a good webpage that can step-by-step me through it? i have 2 indentical blank hds, want to use software raid 0, but can't find documentation online
<dennister> i have a total of 5 kernel paths descending from /lib/modules
<LeeJunFan> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dennister> including the ubuntu-server, the one i use now and list above, and the generic ones and ones i started out with b4 upgrading to 2.6.15.27
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: well I have four so I should leave well alone
<dme> i tried the raidconfighowto... it's a total bust; i'll look up the other now; thanks
<LeeJunFan> dme: you catch that message from ubotu above about raid?
<dennister> ok...but I can delete everything under /usr/src and all of the ivtv directories in the box?
<dennister> try again with the ivtv drivers from a cleaner standpoint
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: come to think of it, might be a good idea to do a system backup before you start deleting stuff
<dennister> great...have tried doing backups...not comfortable with the results
<Z330> ok that fixed
<Z330> it
<dme> LeeJunFan... yes, i did... initially, it appears to be well above my head - it has stuff like how to build a kernal, etc... but i'm looking at it
<dme> thanks
<dennister> i once tried to do a recovery from one, but it didn't work
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: what's more if you installed a -dev package I would let apt-get get rid of them
<Z330> but is thare a way i can now pull some of my settings out of that .kde file
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: hang on...
<scott___> good morning
<Z330> or take out only the keyboard settings
<dennister> <--------used to using acronis and getting true, complete images for backups
<LeeJunFan> dme: you shouldn't need to build a kernel for raid. I've got a dapper box running raid0 with a stock ubuntu kernel.
<dennister> but that's in windozze...and my win install is screwed
<scott___> does anyone know how to install a dvd player...I have Kaffeine...but its not playing my dvds?
<fdoving> !dvd > scott___
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: use this method: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<dennister> scott...have you installed libxineextracodecs?
<LeeJunFan> dme: all I did was create 512M on hda for /boot partition, 512M for SWAP, then create 2 partitions of equal size with leftover space as raid0, and used those as /
<gnomefreak> libxine-extracodecs
<dennister> gatekeeper: that's the one i tried b4, and the result wasn't good enough for a recovery
<dennister> i even have all the recovery steps printed off here
<Ashex> anyone know how to share a printer in edgy?
<dme> LeeJunFan: right now i'm on my windows box because i've got my 1st Kubuntu harddisk completely disconnected; what i want to do is put in two identical blank hd's, and do brand new Kubuntu install onto them, using raid 0; the one peice of info that i have gleaned so far is that it seems that an un-raided partition is necessary to boot from... but thats the only new thing i have learned (i'm coming from a WindowsXP raid perspective)
<Ashex> I'm attempting to figure it out. but the samba doc in the wiki is for dapper
<dme> LeeJunFan: that sounds like the info that i needed - to start at least
<LeeJunFan> dme: yeah, that would be the /boot partition I mentioned... just make sure you have a /boot partition outside the raid, and 2 partitions of equal size for the raid and you should be set.
<dennister> and if you can't recover from a backup u make, it's useless
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: because the tar was too big?
<dme> brb - must help wife find car keys
<dennister> no, it was fairly small, and what i've got installed now isn't that much bigger
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: so why didn't it work?
<LeeJunFan> dme: I just went with making swap and /boot equal sizes for simplicity, boot really doesn't need to be that big.
<dennister> and i followed that howto word-for-word...don't know why...it was awhile ago now
<Z330> thx a lot LeeJunFan big help
<Z330> all back and working now
<Z330> :)
<LeeJunFan> Z330: glad to hear.
<dennister> would like to try partimage, cause I like complete images of entire partitions...I've got systemrescuecd now
<dme> LeeJunFan: i just realized why i am not understanding; i am using the Kubuntu for < 192M memory; it has a text-based install, and it's terminology might be different
#kubuntu 2007-10-01
<evilidler> acee1234: OK, no hints of an old drive there. Do you know if the NTFS partition is on hda or what device?
<ScorpKing> on windows
<evilidler> acee1234: Wait, sda1
<evilidler> acee1234: You should have it mounted on /media/sda1/
<uga> quixogre: I still think kubuntu should provide "backdoors" that the user could enable to do remote management from here ;)
<Bleep> dns: 195.121.1.66   195.121.1.66
<acee1234> evilidler: is it not>
<quixogre> uga hehe if you know remote IP, rsh ;)
<Bleep> default gateway: 80.60.148.25
<denis__> my vlc player is running, but i closed it, helpt whats to do? oO
<Mr_Sonoma> uh may i interject a simple thought here??? is the network software showing a active connection, IRRC i had to go to manual configuration on the networking icon in the lower right and set it to automatically "activate when computer starts" or you had to right click on the Knetworkmanager and select wired or wireless network depending on what system you were running in order to get the computer talking to the network/internet.
<evilidler> acee1234: From a terminal, try: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<ScorpKing> Bleep: thats odd. the gateway should be the router ip
<denis__> i can't get my dvd out of my pc
<Bleep> actually that's my pc's ip
<uga> quixogre: that'd require to provide passwords. Not good
<evilidler> denis__: If it's showing on the desktop, rightclick and select eject
<denis__> no it's not
<denis__> i just can here the sound
<Bleep> im confused lol...
<denis__> but no picture and no program
<quixogre> uga, or setup a temporary user....then again, thats opening a completely DIFFERENT can of worms
<ScorpKing> Bleep: are both boxes connected to the same router?
<denis__> oh you mean the dvd
<denis__> when i click eject
<quixogre> ScorpKing: he has to remove network cable from one, to connect the other. thus the multiple bleeps
<uga> quixogre: I was thinking in the krfb invitations - line
<denis__> there comes an eror
<Bleep> :p
<acee1234> evilidler: http://pastebin.com/m2faa4d73
<ScorpKing> uga: ssh will do tho. :P
<quixogre> uga, not familair with that. whats it do?
<denis__> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<denis__> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<acee1234> evilidler: force?
<uga> quixogre: run "krfb" and you'll see
<evilidler> quixogre: Hold it..I suspect what's wrong is that he's not RELEASING old IPs, and that might mess up
<yamal> denis__: and please do follow up on that bug report if you can, it's still marked incomplete (and thus unconfirmed) so your input can actually be valuable.
<denis__> evilidler:
* ScorpKing is thinking...
<denis__> yamal
<ibilic> what's the file where all the partition information is?
* quixogre smells smoke
<uga> quixogre: remove desktop access. vnc-like, but it lets access to the running desktop
<denis__> i don't know anything about linux
* ScorpKing is smoking...
<uga> quixogre: s/remove/remote
<denis__> i have installed it today the first time
<acee1234> why did evilidler go poof?
<evilidler> acee1234: OK, what's the output from "mount -a"
<evilidler> acee1234: Because I hit ctrl-w, thinking I was in the browser!
<ScorpKing> Bleep: so the linux box connects to the xp box which have internet?
<acee1234> evilidler ah
<Bleep> no
<ScorpKing> ?
<Bleep> just disconnect the plug for xp computer
<ScorpKing> oh
<ibilic> nevermind it's fstab
<Bleep> so its modem > eth0 laptop
<uga> ScorpKing: TDSA
<Silsa> What can I install as far as antispyware and virus?
<uga> ScorpKing: (Time Division Single Access) =)
<evilidler> Silsa: ?
<uga> vs TDMA
<ScorpKing> Bleep: what is the routers ip? 10.0.0.?
<acee1234> evilidler: http://pastebin.com/m4ca6cce8
<Mr_Sonoma> ScorpKing, Bleep uga did you see my thought i posted?? overly simple yes, but sometimes the simple is overlooked =)
<Silsa> evilidler: ?
<Bleep> uh router?
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: what?
<Mr_Sonoma> uga, uh may i interject a simple thought here??? is the network software showing a active connection, IRRC i had to go to manual configuration on the networking icon in the lower right and set it to automatically "activate when computer starts" or you had to right click on the Knetworkmanager and select wired or wireless network depending on what system you were running in order to get the computer talking to the network/internet.
<ScorpKing> i did
<evilidler> acee1234: Wait, I meant "df". Yep. Slip of the fingers. They're so close!
<quixogre> Mr_Sonoma: way past that. but good idea
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: oh, we're setting it all up from cmd line
<uga> no gui involved
<ScorpKing> Bleep: the little box that gives you internet.
<evilidler> Silsa: What viruses and spyware do you need to protect against?
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: dhclient directly... etc
<Bleep> 10.0.0.138
<ibilic> what's a partition manager for Kubuntu that can create partitions?
<acee1234> evilidler so whats the command?
<evilidler> acee1234: df - just those two letters
<quixogre> evilidler: what if someone tries to install windows on my boxen whilst im sleeping????
<Silsa> evilidler: Umm... all of them. I'm new to linux and am not sure what's good to use
<ScorpKing> Bleep: so if you go to that address you can cofigure the router?
<evilidler> Silsa: Linux IS your protection.
<Bleep> yes
<uga> ibilic: parted/qtparted
<Mr_Sonoma> =) ok well i just sat down and scrolled back up and didnt see where that had been gone over but did see what looked like he was a new user and thought to myself what's the most overly simple thing that us more experiance users might just "assume/overlook" thats all
<ScorpKing> configure*
<Mr_Sonoma> i'll let yall have it =)
<quixogre> silsa hehe there arent very many virii for linux. not to say they dont exist, but when one comes out, the "
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<denis__> heelp :(
<Silsa> evilidler: So you're saying i'll never need an anti-virus or spyware protectioin because im using linux? Somehow i find that hard to believe
<evilidler> There are no viruses "in the wild" because "the wild" on Linux is like a harsh planet with no atmosphere
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: thatnks to knetworkmanager lots of confusions like that happen, you're right. Thanks for noting
<ScorpKing> Bleep: will you be able to pastebin the dhcp config page on the router?
<evilidler> Silsa: Different security model. You don't do ANYTHING but installing system software as root, optimally.
<BluesKaj> Silsa, read above
<acee1234> evilidler: http://pastebin.com/m45e8f9c1
<ubuntu__> hello
<quixogre> Silsa: the community as a whole tends to not worry about viruses, because very few viruses can survive long in linux. the community as a whole is fairly well educated, and tends to destroy them too quick for them to become a nuisance
<ubuntu__> problems intstalling gutsy beta
<Silsa> Ok
<uga> Silsa: it's nice to install clamav and scan any weird files you may receive, to inform your colleagues. But you won't need an actively scanning antivirus
<denis__> HEEELP!!!
<ubuntu__> the screen comes up blank
<evilidler> acee1234: What's on disk sda and what's on sdb? Let's find out..
<ubuntu__> when doing the live cd
<uga> Silsa: if you want something to scan what's happenning in yoru network, you can install snort
<ubuntu__> on more that one pc
<ScorpKing> Silsa: there are a few virusses for linux but they are VERY rare.
<evilidler> acee1234: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" first, and type "p" and enter in it
<Mr_Sonoma> denis__, what is your problem? if you ask a question you might get help.
<ScorpKing> Silsa: they are not in the wild. :P
<evilidler> Unless you run viruses as root, they don't survive. Full stop.
<Silsa> Well, what's good to use as far as a firewall that alerts me of new connection attempts and allows me to select whether they are allowed or not as they happen?
<Silsa> and thx for the info on viruses
<denis__> i asked a question^^
<quixogre> those who run viruses as root are idiots, and the rules of survival the fittest cull them quickly
<denis__> but no one could help so far Mr_Sonoma
<denis__> two modules are lost in the systemsettings
<acee1234> evilidler: http://pastebin.com/mff125c5
<com64> hey all im pretty new to linux and I'm having a prob that even my linux-addicted techie friend can't figure out... i've just been mucking around online, had a few windows open etc and then boom - graphics fail, panels and icons disappear, and never come back.
<uga> Silsa: a nice firewall system that does logging is shorewall, but you'd need to configure it, and it won't popup alerts
<evilidler> Silsa: You'll find we have a society quite like cavemen here, but it's all for the greater good ;)
<quixogre> silsa, if you want a popup everytime an application tries to run, get windows vista
<ScorpKing> Bleep: ? still here?
<ScorpKing> lol
<tomer> i guess gutsy is not ready for prime time yet
<Bleep> here: http://pastebin.com/d1be3213
<tomer> simple live cd does not work, even
<uga> Silsa: if each time a box got tried by an attacker you had a popup, you'd go nuts. I read snort alerts now and then and I can get hundreds
<tomer> who decided to release it?
<ibilic> ok how do I use qtparted to create a new fat32 partition... it tells me that it is a virtual partition
<Silsa> quixogre: That's not what i want... if i download an app that sends traffic through a certain port i'd want a firewall to pop up once the first time it's ran to ask me if i want to allow it or not...
<evilidler> acee1234: "quit" to leave that program - we now know that sda1 and sda3 are NTFS partitions
<quixogre> bbiaf., wife needs to print, and neither of my fscking printers is linux friendly
<uga> Silsa: there's no tools like that for linux, afaik
<uga> Silsa: I understand what you mean now
<uga> you'd need to check what failed and open it yourself, manually
<evilidler> acee1234: Now edit the /etc/fstab as root to change sda2 to sda1, and maybe add another entry for sda3 just like it
<quixogre> silsa, if you dont know how to confingure a firewall properly, then i see your point. me personally, i'd rather set it, forget it, and not have ANY annoying pop-ups
<acee1234> evilidler: sudo kate /ect/fstab?
<evilidler> acee1234: kdesu kate is better
<Wendy> hello all
<Silsa> quixogre: If that's the way things work then im all for it. What would be the best bet to get again then?
<Wendy> trying to install gutsy beta.. no luck so far... any ideas...? using the livecd
<uga> Silsa: you can use something like Alerttail, which alerts you each time a file (a firewall log file) changes
<quixogre> silsa, im old school....but if you need a gui front end then try !Guarddog
<acee1234> evilidler: didnt do anything
<quixogre> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Silsa> uga: Ah cool, that'll help me out. Thx
<evilidler> I've found the quality of Ubuntu betas to be inversely proportional to the end-product at release. In other words, betas suck and releases rock.
<Wendy> yes sure seems taht way
<JimmyDee_> as opposed to the inverse at microsoft
<Wendy> screen goes blank right after the boot.. and then it is dead
<quixogre> okies. bbl all
<evilidler> acee1234: OK, try "sudo nano /etc/fstab", modify sda2 to read sda1, ctrl-o to save (enter) and ctrl-x
<ScorpKing> Bleep: Set Addresses :10.0.0.50 and Through to 10.0.0.55 so you don't have so much and make Subnetmask 255.255.255.0
<uga> Silsa: http://alerttail.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/mixed.jpeg
<Silsa> uga: Nice thx. Also I assume it's "sudo apt-get install guarddog" to install guarddog?
<evilidler> alerttail looks neat :)
<Bleep> ok done.
<ScorpKing> Bleep: and set the gateway to the address of the router for dhcp clients. write down what you change so you can change it back if it doesn't work.
<uga> Silsa: yes
<evilidler> I'm afraid I'd waste all my bandwidth quota staring at it, though :P
<acee1234> evilidler: for all instances of sda1?
<evilidler> acee1234: There should be only one you care about. Any line starting with # is ignored.
<acee1234> this line? /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ScorpKing> Bleep: o ya, and set dns to router ip as well :)
<Bleep> i didnt get that last one. uh setting the gateway to the adress of the router for dhcp clients?
<evilidler> acee1234: That line SHOULD be fine as it is.
<acee1234> evilidler: im confused then as to which line im editing
<ScorpKing> Bleep: Def. Gateway  router.ip   DNS server   router.ip
<evilidler> acee1234: You have an sda1 and sda3 partition, so a similar line for sda3 should get you both partitions
<ScorpKing> Bleep: the router will then handle dns for clients
<Bleep> o you mean i have to set that for eth0 in knetworkmanager?
<evilidler> acee1234: If that's what it looks like now, ctrl-o, enter, ctrl-x and see if "mount -a" does anything
<ScorpKing> Bleep: no. on the router
<ScorpKing> Bleep: eth0 will get it from the router
<Quixogre> im back. running on *shudders* windows now
* Quixogre cries
<Bleep> you mean the part below at
<Bleep> Addresses :10.0.0.1   through   10.255.255.254
<Bleep> Subnetmask 255.0.0.0   Lease time   7200
<Bleep> Def. Gateway  auto   DNS server   auto
<evilidler> acee1234: But the first auto can be replaced with ntfs-3g to ensure it picks the right filesystem
<Bleep> oops sorry
<ScorpKing> Bleep: lol. yes that
<evilidler> Quixogre: Why?
<acee1234> evilidler: i have a sda1 entry an sda2 entry and a sda4 entry are you wanting me to copy one and switch out the sda# for sda3?
<Wendy> has anyone had luck making kubuntu an L2TP client
<Quixogre> evil running on winders
<Wendy> for vpn?
<Bleep> http://pastebin.com/d1be3213  at client lease table
<evilidler> acee1234: Yep, ctrl-k, ctrl-u, ctrl-u should get you a copy :)
<Wendy> u know, like windows has this "vpn client" that you open, put your vpn server
<Wendy> and vallah you connetc..
<Wendy> how to do the same in lkubuntu?
<evilidler> Quixogre: But why are you in there? I feel dirty doing other things than gaming there :P
<ScorpKing> Bleep: that's still wrong
<Bleep> but what should i add?
<Quixogre> evil wife needed to print. and neither of my printers support linux
<ScorpKing> Bleep: Set Addresses :10.0.0.50 and Through to 10.0.0.55 so you don't have so much and make Subnetmask 255.255.255.0
<evilidler> Quixogre: Ah. That old problem.
<ScorpKing> Bleep: Def. Gateway  router.ip   DNS server   router.ip
<Timber> Dumb question but how do i check my ip address in kubuntu?
<Bleep> ive set that already
<acee1234> evilidler: so i added this...# Entry for /dev/sda3 :
<acee1234> UUID=10F083EDF083D77E /media/sda3 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Wendy> Timber: open terminal and type ifconfig
<evilidler> acee1234: One more change needed there
<BluesKaj> Quixogre, which printers are they?
<evilidler> acee1234: Change the UUID=<number> bit to read /dev/sda3
<Wendy> ok this channel has like no help whatsoever
<Wendy> you guys are not very helpful are you
<Quixogre> BluesKaj both are dell printers. ones model 1100 laser, others one of those "all in one" jobbers
<evilidler> acee1234: It should then be "/dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1"
<ScorpKing> Bleep: if it's changed try the linux box again. :) run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Timber> Wendy: Thx
<Wendy> ok fine... leaving this place... its depressing and unhelpful
<acee1234> evilidler: ok
<Bleep> ok brb
<Wendy> #join vpn
<BluesKaj> !patience | Wendy
<ubotu> Wendy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<evilidler> Quixogre: Still looking for that elusive all-in-one that works in Ubuntu. Found one that's almost. Just the scanner isn't working properly :/
<evilidler> If noone knows, noone can really answer anything helpful
<Quixogre> lol evilidler...i've given up... especially sicne the wifes printing from vista
<evilidler> Quixogre: Filthy!
<acee1234> i get the same mount -a error
<acee1234> ill paste bin the edited file to make sure i did it right
* evilidler works at a windows-but-open-source place
<Quixogre> evilidler she likes it...its listed as one of the irreconcilable differences in the divorce papers
* ScorpKing made kubuntu look like vista today...
<evilidler> The poor designer need Flash tools, while everybody else could survive with Linux on a stick and Firefox
<evilidler> Quixogre: Hehe
<acee1234> evilidler: http://pastebin.com/m71a9b414
<evilidler> My Kubuntu desktop is prettier than that MS thing, anyway.
<Quixogre> brb. switching back. she's done printing
<BluesKaj> Wendy, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/VPN-HOWTO/
<evilidler> acee1234: A "mount -a" should now mount all unmounted devices.
<ScorpKing> acee1234: that will give you problems
<evilidler> ScorpKing: Where are the errors? Need food. brain going.
<acomaco> anyone know of a utility that shows Cpu Usage etc? Clock and so on? i've seen some screenshots on it but i can't figure what to search for..
<evilidler> acomaco: Keywords like "monitor" might help. Or "sensors"
<acomaco> thx
<ScorpKing> evilidler: which one gives the errors? i'll fix it on pastebin.
<acee1234> scorpking: what do you mean
<ScorpKing> <device> <mount\040point> auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0 won't work
<ScorpKing> and /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1 needs uid=1000,gid=1000
<acomaco> evilidler: Could you recommend any?
<acee1234> scorpking what do i do?
<BluesKaj> acomaco,install ksensors
<acomaco> BluesKaj: thx
<bleep1> scorp no luck
<bleep1> however when i type ifconfig
<ScorpKing> acee1234: one sec.
<ScorpKing> bleep1: ur on xp?
<bleep1> it shows inet addr:10.0.0.50 at eth0
<BluesKaj> heh vista is a hog for sure :Microsoft announced on Thursday that it will now extend the sale of XP to June 30, 2008.
<bleep1> now i am
<ScorpKing> bleep1: whats the gateway?
<ScorpKing> router ip?
<bleep1> on the router it was set AUTO
<ScorpKing> bleep1: the problem is linux does not get the gateway or dns
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I would really love to see you regularly in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<bleep1> so i should replace AUTO  with an excisting IP?
<ScorpKing> bleep1: let me explain...
<ScorpKing> bleep1: the router needs to give the boxes a gateway so they can connect. this is usually the same ip as the router unless you have another computer on the net that has the main internet.
* Dr_willis seconds ScorpKing 's comments.
<Dr_willis> Gateway = ip of router, i even use dns server ip = router ip.
<ScorpKing> bleep1: so you might have to set AUTO to the ip of the router so that it will tell the dhcp clients where to go to get internet.
<ScorpKing> acee1234: that file is messed up. pastebin the output from mount for me as well
<ScorpKing> acee1234: so i can see what is mounted right now. :)
<bleep1> i presume the IP is the same as the router setup page? 10.0.0.138
<evilidler> Meh. Damn ISPs.
<ScorpKing> bleep1: true
<bleep1> ah ok
<evilidler> ScorpKing: Where are we in the horror story of the fstab from Heck?
<ScorpKing> evilidler: i need the output from mount
<bleep1> brb
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> acee1234: you still here?
<acee1234> scorpking yes sorry was munching
<ScorpKing> np
<acee1234> ScorpKing: which file/
* ScorpKing go make some coffee... brb
<ScorpKing> acee1234: run mount
<ScorpKing> acee1234: and pastebin the output
<acee1234> scorpking: http://pastebin.com/m275b37bf
<Bleep> hmm im gonna quit for now... its getting late
<Bleep> thnx  for the help anyway scorp
<ScorpKing> bleep1: np. see you next time. :)
<ScorpKing> acee1234: thanks. that helps. almost done...
<acee1234> scorpking : the thank is all mine
<acee1234> scorpking : minus my typing skills
<ScorpKing> acee1234: lol. np. try this - http://pastebin.com/m7071ccb3
* ScorpKing makes damn fine coffee... :D
<knub> can anyone help me here: i have read about the flash plugin crashing konqueror. when konqueror, with the flash plugin, goes loading a page with flash in it, konqueror crashes. anyone have a clue how the solution could be? i read something saying there is not solution, but i already saw it work. how there is not a solution?
<ScorpKing> evilidler and acee1234: here is some usefull info on mounting ntfs - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<Minataku> Hm
<evilidler> ScorpKing: Thanks, but I think I can manage without it from now on. Suppressing any remaining knowledge of it :)
<Minataku> !seen Dr_willis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dr_willis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Oh, he's (supposedly) here
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You there?
<ScorpKing> evilidler: i never use it myself. lol. no more MS for me! :D
<evilidler> ScorpKing: I just have a gaming computer separate from the real workstation, this Ubuntu box
<Minataku> If it's a PC, it's not a workstation
<evilidler> My definition is "the computer that lets me do my job properly"
<Minataku> PCs are general purpose commodity hardware
<evilidler> The unstable POS is not that
<Minataku> Weak and underpowered compared to an actual Unix workstation such as UltraSPARC-based offerings from Sun
<evilidler> But so much more affordable, and who needs to compile faster than instantly? ;)
<ScorpKing> Minataku: not Personal Computer?
<Minataku> Sorry, I've got _real_ Unix workstations... once you've used one, you'll never understand how you ever managed with a PC
<Minataku> lol
<ScorpKing> Minataku: i gues some are not so lucky. :P
<Minataku> I've got a SPARCstation LX running about 1m away :3
<evilidler> My Ubuntu box does its job, and it's fast enough for what I need to throw at it.
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm just harping on semantics, really X3
<Minataku> And showing off
* evilidler is not impressed
<Minataku> Like with Haruko, the aforementioned SPARCstation LX
<hydrogen> topic please!
<Minataku> With her MicroSPARC-I @ 50MHz
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> lol
<hydrogen> the size of your epeen is not measured in the amount of old computers you have
<Minataku> !ot | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: please see above
<ScorpKing> lol
<hydrogen> ubotu: if you insist.... but thers lots of foolish conversation "above".. can  you point me to a specific place?
<Administrator> is it possible to open up a ntfs formatted external HD with kubuntu
<hydrogen> yes
<Administrator> how?
<hydrogen> do you need read-write access or just readonly?
<Administrator> how can i access the panel to see what are all the HDs that are connected and be able to browse them
<Administrator> read-write
<hydrogen> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hydrogen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hydrogen> that one ^
<ScorpKing> and this one http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<Administrator> there is no "my computer" type of thing?
<crazy_bus> I tried to install kubuntu 7.10 beta with the alternate cd.  It all went well until the last 16%.  It seemed to download off the internet.  I have a slow internet connection and it was downloading for over a hour.  Is there anyway to install without downloading?
<acee1234> scorpkiing: didnt work ill pastebin what i did
<hydrogen> you need to configure your computer first
<hydrogen> then you will be able to see it in konqueror
<ScorpKing> acee1234: ok
<acee1234> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/m6ac44050
<hydrogen> in media:/
<evilidler> crazy_bus: Look for a DVD with the beta, maybe. But it IS a beta.
<ScorpKing> acee1234: which one are you trying to mount?
<crazy_bus> how much does it have to download.  As cd's never seemed to download more than the package lists during install before.
<acee1234> the larger ntfs
<notv> whats up with gutsy?
<notv> does it come out in a few days or what
<acee1234> ScorpKing: the larger ntfs
<notv> do you think if i get gutsy now it will be any different than the official release?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: /dev/sda3?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: or /dev/sda1?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: what happens if you type sudo mount /dev/sda3
<acee1234> ScorpKing: i dont know how to tell but its the one thats about 70GB
<evilidler> crazy_bus: Considering how much better upgrades are working nowadays, I'd install a stable edition, latest possible, and then dist-upgrade from there. Make sure the base install is a minimal non-GUI installation and let it download everything in one go.
<ScorpKing> acee1234: there are two ntfs ones.
<ScorpKing> acee1234: run sudo mount -a and pastebin the output.
<acee1234> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/m1377fcf9
<evilidler> acee1234: sda3 is broken :(
<acee1234> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/m3ba30a7e
<ScorpKing> acee1234: does mount show /dev/sda1 as mounted?
<Administrator> i cant find !fuse
<Creationist225> I was dual-booting Feisty/XP but now I'm trying to upgrade both to Gutsy/Vista.  After installing Vista, though, I can not boot into it because GRUB issues an Error 22.  I completely removed all my partitions before installing Windows so I don't know how to get rid of GRUB.  Anyone have any input?
<evilidler> I'm wondering if a reboot into Windows, diskcheck and then back would help
<Administrator> is there a way to download ntfs-config?
<Administrator> i got adept package manager
<ScorpKing> acee1234: run ls /dev/ | grep sda
<crazy_bus_> sorry for some reason my internet disconnected.  Does anyone know how much the installer downloads and if their is anyway to bypass it as the dvd is too big for me to get at the moment
<ScorpKing> acee1234: is sda sda1 sda2 sda3 there?
<acee1234> sda...sda1...sda2...sda3...sda4
<evilidler> crazy_bus_: The amount of packages to download for a beta version might be too large for you, then. They're in constant flux, I bet
<Administrator> there a way to download ntfs config?
<acee1234> evilidler: what do you mean its broken? i can boot on it just fine
<ScorpKing> acee1234: change sda3 to sda4 in fstab
<crazy_bus_> is there anyway to install without downloading the newer packages.  And download them later?
<evilidler> acee1234: ntfs-3g can't recognise a partition on it, anyway
<ScorpKing> acee1234: lol. no
<ScorpKing> acee1234: uhm...
<evilidler> Administrator: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Administrator> do i need to have the internet connected?
<Administrator> or is it internally?
<acee1234> ScorpKing: change or dont?
<ScorpKing> don't
<evilidler> Administrator: If you installed from a DVD, you probably have that on it and just stick it in.
<Administrator> it was a cd
<ScorpKing> acee1234: run sudo cfdisk /dev/sda but don't change a thing. pastebin what you see.
<Administrator> kubuntu
<evilidler> Administrator: If you installed from a CD, I dunno if ntfs stuff is part of your distro. Was it 7.04?
<Creationist225> I was dual-booting Feisty/XP but now I'm trying to upgrade both to Gutsy/Vista.  After installing Vista, though, I can not boot into it because GRUB issues an Error 22.  I completely removed all my partitions before installing Windows so I don't know how to get rid of GRUB.  Anyone have any input?
<Administrator> yeah
<evilidler> Administrator: Only one way to find out. Try it :)
<Administrator> k
<evilidler> Administrator: You can't harm your system if it can't find a package.
<acee1234> ScorpKing: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<Creationist225> ...how can I completely remove GRUB from my drive?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: ugh. run chkdsk from windows.
<ScorpKing> Creationist225: overwrite it with another bootloader
<evilidler> Could be problems related to partitioning, but a consistency check in Win should help
<Administrator> nope it doesnt have the package
<Administrator> so when i use sudo it searches internally?
<Administrator> only
<acee1234> ScorpKing: not possible its too messed up, i need to format it at some point will that help?
<evilidler> Administrator: Its dependencies are probably few. You could try getting it from a repository on another computer.
<evilidler> Administrator: No, it's just that your system, when installed from CD, only adds the CD as a repository
<Administrator> how i access the repository?
<mr_butter> your all using KDE? wicked
<evilidler> Administrator: Moving into advanced territory here :)
<ScorpKing> acee1234: yes but change the partition layout while you're at it
<Administrator> how? im a newb :p
<ScorpKing> acee1234: will you keep the box deul boot?
<ScorpKing> duel*
<Administrator> dual
<ScorpKing> or whatever
<evilidler> acee1234: Make all partitions with one program, just to allocate space. Install Windows first, simply formatting what you beed, then install Linux
<Doctor_Nick> uggghhhh
<Doctor_Nick> i cannot wait until gutsy comes out
<evilidler> Administrator: Finding the packages is a hell of job ;)
<Doctor_Nick> so i can upgrade alsa and the kernel
<Administrator> ok so how i do that?
<ScorpKing> Administrator: sudo aptitude search package
<evilidler> Administrator: I think it's better to just burn a DVD of the 7.04 distro if you can't connect the Linux box to the net
<acee1234> ScorpKing: yes
<Administrator> if i do connect it to the net
<Administrator> and perform the exact command again
<Administrator> will it search the net repositories?
<evilidler> Administrator: Then you just open Adept and add repositories..and all is well
<crazy_bus_> if I unplug my modem when I install the beta will it not download all the updated packages so that I can boot into gutsy and then update them?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: what size is the disk?
<Administrator> how i add them lol
<evilidler> Administrator: Worry about that when you have the Linux computer connected - you can IRC from there ;)
<evilidler> crazy_bus_: Huh?
<ScorpKing> crazy_bus_: do you want to update the gusty ones? then yes, you can
<Administrator> fuck kubuntu going to use ubuntu
<Administrator> no more crazy stupid shit
<ScorpKing> !ohmy
<acee1234> ScorpKing:  100GB
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<crazy_bus_> I just want to be able to boot into gutsy and not be stuck in the text installer for 10 hours
<evilidler> You'll find Ubuntu has exactly the same packages..we use the same repositories and builds of the installer CDs
<ScorpKing> acee1234: boot from the live cd. then...
<Administrator> yeah but im more used to ubuntu
<mr_butter> watch language
<mr_butter> that's seriosu
<mr_butter> effort
<Administrator> it has a better gui
<acee1234> ScorpKing: and do what
<ScorpKing> acee1234: i type slow. lol
<Administrator> if i connect the linux box to the internet and type in the command "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<acee1234> ScorpKing: no
<evilidler> crazy_bus_: Once you start updating, just let it download everything. Updating WILL take a while.
<Administrator> its going to search the internet or not?
<acee1234> ScorpKing: np
<mr_butter> anyone else have a problem with Amsn in kubuntu?
<evilidler> crazy_bus_: Installing a simple installation and then getting kubuntu-desktop before making the changes to upgrade to beta gives yoy a decent desktop, though
<evilidler> Administrator: No, you will need to add repository lines. There is a good tutorial on the Ubuntu wiki.
<crazy_bus_> can you give me a rough time of how long it will download in the text installer.  Also will the final release have to download things like this before it boots up.  Or will you be able to update once you have booted in like previous releases?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: make the root partition / (sda1) about 10GB. make /home (sda2) about 30GB (depending how much you need for xp). make a swap partition (sda3) about 1GB and one for windows (sda4) the rest. then just install xp on sda4 first before you install linux.
<evilidler> crazy_bus_: Depends on your bandwidth and how much you install. But if we say core system+KDE, that's probably up to 400MB
<crazy_bus_> how come it's never downloaded packages during the install before?
<acee1234> ScorpKing: alright
<acee1234> ScorpKing: than you for your help
<acee1234> ScorpKing: ill do a backup and format it all
<evilidler> crazy_bus_: Solar flares?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: np. i have to go now. good luck. :)
<ScorpKing> nite guys!
<administrator_> ok i got the internet connected
<administrator_> now what?
<crazy_bus_> so will I have to download all these things during all installs from now on.  Or only with alpha's and beta's?
<peter_> can anyone tell me how to create .iso file from folders on ubuntu...?
<acee1234> Evilidler: thank you aswell
<administrator_> evilidler what do i do now to get the repositories?
<evilidler> administrator_: In Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> !easysources | administrator_
<notv> is there a gutsy channel?
<ubotu> administrator_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<evilidler> peter_: K3B is the program
<jhutchins> notv: ubuntu+1
<administrator_> kubuntu
<jhutchins> notv: It's combined k|ubuntu.
<evilidler> administrator_: Follow the nice link jhutchins gave you and have Adept open to enter the sources into
<jhutchins> administrator_: or sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list (isn't it?)
<evilidler> kdesu for graphical programs
<administrator_> its only for ubuntu
<evilidler> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu. Same repositories, different choice of desktops.
<evilidler> Same core programs. No differences.
<tekteen> I install both
<tekteen> but use kde more
<evilidler> I'm just eternally stuck on KDE now. It works for me.
<evilidler> When I had a weaker system, built from spare parts, XFCE was nice.
<administrator_> ok i think i got them
<tekteen> does anyone know how to download the debs of programs and their dependencies without install.
<tekteen> I want to make a cd with them
<Dr_willis> thresx an apt-get -d option I think
<Dr_willis> !info aptcd
<tekteen> for mass install
<ubotu> Package aptcd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> !info apt-cd
<ubotu> Package apt-cd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<evilidler> administrator_: If they're entered, update+upgrade, then look for the programs you need
<Dr_willis> Theres an Apt cd tool.. somewhere. :)
<Dr_willis> !find aptcd
<ubotu> Package/file aptcd does not exist in feisty
<tekteen> no
<administrator_> how i update and upgrade?
<Dr_willis> aptoncd - Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT
<tekteen> it needs to have a script for install
<tekteen> not aptoncd
<Dr_willis> good luck then.
<Dr_willis> :)
<tekteen> this is for mass installs of kubuntu
<evilidler> administrator_: In Adept, click Fetch Updates, then Apply Changes
<administrator_> kk
<tekteen> I need a script an "idiot" could use
<administrator_> its gray for some reason
<tekteen> lol
<Dr_willis> I got a little script that scans a machine for what packages it has.. writes them to a file. then another script that reads/installs them from that list.
<evilidler> Idiots have so many ideas..can't account for them all
<Dr_willis> But it does download them all. Its just a script for the apt-getting part.
<administrator_> yeah its just gray
<tekteen> Is there an easy way to down them to a folder
<Dr_willis> if i had a apt-caching fileserver.. that would speed it up a lot.
<tekteen> the rest I can do
<evilidler> administrator_: No changes to perform, then. Which is good. Just search for ntfs-config
<tekteen> I do not want to down by hand
<administrator_> there isnt anything
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<evilidler> administrator_: No ntfs-config?
<administrator_> no
<evilidler> administrator_: Then you didn't add the universe repository
<administrator_> lol how i do that?
<evilidler> administrator_: Go to the Adept menu and Manage repositories
<administrator_> its also gray
<evilidler> Tick the boxes down the list to get everything, then run another update after closing the config
<evilidler> administrator_: What is?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: :D
<administrator_> manage repositories
<Minataku> What's up?
<Minataku> Where are my Amigas? XD
<tv_> I have two users on my system.  How do I eliminate internet access completely from one of the users?
<evilidler> administrator_: That's weird. Did you enter your password when starting Adept?
<administrator_> yes
<administrator_> ok got it up now
<administrator_> what now
<administrator_> ?
<evilidler> administrator_: Select all repositories
<administrator_> they been
<administrator_> now what?
<evilidler> Universe definitely selected? Then close. Fetch updates.
<administrator_> should it be download from: main server?
<administrator_> yes
<evilidler> Tick everything ON.
<evilidler> All options.
<administrator_> kk done
<administrator_> where should i download it from?
<yonkeltron> are there plans for jruby integration?
<administrator_> main server?
<evilidler> Pick a nearby server for speed.
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> ill justy say main server
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Come on, don't dodge me... :(
<administrator_> and just click reset?
<administrator_> evilidler?
<administrator_> or click close?
<evilidler> administrator_: CLOSE. Reset undoes everything you did ;)
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> kk downloading
<Dr_willis> hay Minataku
<Dr_willis> been fighting with the wifes CELL phone for the last 2 days
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> I hate cellphones
* Dr_willis gets a Tee Shirt made saying 'I am NOT cell phone Tech Support'
<Minataku> Haha
<administrator_> yes i see :D
<Dr_willis> Expecsa ya to know EVERYTHING about the phone she just got.. but WONT let me even touch the phone.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Typical
<administrator_> ok evilidler i got  it :D
<administrator_> but it wont open the config tool :(
<evilidler> administrator_: Boo. Run as root?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Any word on those Amigas? (Sorry, but I _have_ been waiting a while now XD)
<evilidler> administrator_: sudo ntfs-config, that is
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> one sec
<Minataku> Still no rush, of course... X3
<administrator_> failed to open device
<danya> hello .. I'm having a problem ..my laptop keeps freezing and the only way to shutdown is by the power button .. this thing started happening after I insatlled compiz ... I tried alt-prt sc - r .. but nothing really works
<administrator_> what now evilidler?
<ubuntu_> no ops? lol wut
<administrator_> looks like im locked out
<administrator_> blah
<tekteen> is there a way to download a list of debs to a folder
<administrator_> evililder?
<tekteen> ?
<evilidler> administrator_: I dunno then. I don't do dualboot.-
<tekteen> is there a way to download a list of debs to a folder?
<administrator_> its not dualboot
<administrator_> its a different box entirely
<evilidler> administrator_: Well, I don't touch NTFS with Linux, anyway ;)
<evilidler> administrator_: The ntfs-config homepage is pretty useless, but there's something on the forum
<evilidler> administrator_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337970
<evilidler> That post contains links to the Launchpad pages, too
<administrator_> how do i get the permissions on a folder back?
<administrator_> it says ownership: root
<administrator_> but i am root
<evilidler> administrator_: If it's a regular folder, chmod. If it's a mounted folder, change mount options.
<evilidler> administrator_: You probably need chmod +x directory
<waltercool> chown root folder
<waltercool> chmod 755 folder?
<evilidler> Or chmod 700, depending on paranoia
<administrator_> cannot open
<Dr_willis> every 2 min.. wife yells at me to come in there and help her...
<evilidler> chown root.root dir; chmod 755 dir
<waltercool> someone know how see what apps are using audio? i have audio bloqued for some app
<administrator_> it cannot access it
<administrator_> i see that it mounte
<administrator_> but it locked me out
<administrator_> i dont even know how that happened
<evilidler> administrator_: It's mount options, then. What does the ntfs-config manpage say?
<waltercool> someone knows?
<administrator_> i unno
<evilidler> administrator_: Pastebin some ls -l output from the directory above it
<administrator_> its in the / dir
<evilidler> administrator_: So "ls -l /"
<evilidler> administrator_: I just want the line with the mounted drive
<administrator_> ok
<administrator_> "/external HD"
<administrator_> thats the url to it
<evilidler> Why is it mounted there, anyway?
<administrator_> i had it mouted there
<evilidler> administrator_: In theory, you should just plug it in and it appears in /media/
<nonewmsgs> i can see my usb flash drive in kinfocenter but it isnt mounted
<nonewmsgs> or any way to access it
<administrator_> ill try that
<evilidler> administrator_: Remember to unmount first
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> lol how i do that?
<administrator_> :p
<evilidler> umount /external HD/
<evilidler> Or umount "/external HD"
<administrator_> unmount
<administrator_> its not a command
<waltercool> umount
<Dr_willis> its umount
<Dr_willis> :)
<evilidler> umount
<Dr_willis> no N
<Dr_willis> mnmnmnmnmnmn :)
<administrator_> 0.o
<administrator_> thats stupid
<evilidler> No, that
<Dr_willis> sure.. whatever. :)
<evilidler> is efficient
<evilidler> Make an alias if you feel more typing is better :)
<Dr_willis> we said umount several times. :) no typos here.
<Dr_willis> theres a reason theres no n.. but its stems back from Dinosours.. :)
<administrator_> it says its not mounted
<evilidler> Right, then it isn't.
<evilidler> Probably.
<administrator_> one sec
<evilidler> Just unplug and pray to the dark deities of computing that it shows up when you plug it back in.
<nonewmsgs> tried that but nothing happend
<administrator_> http://pastebin.com/m79b958e8
<evilidler> administrator_: sudo before the command if you're not root. But it's not mounted. So IGNORE it.
<evilidler> administrator_: Unplug, plug in, dark prayers etc.
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> how can i login as root?
<nonewmsgs> sudo su
<evilidler> administrator_: You don't :)
<administrator_> what/?!@
<administrator_> ok i just turned it back on
<evilidler> administrator_: You do things AS root with sudo, but you don't actually log in.
<nonewmsgs> admin, if you type sudo su in a terminal it makes you root but it's not recomended
<administrator_> yeah it mounted again in new forlder
<administrator_> and once again i do not have permission
<evilidler> I'm out of ideas. Must be a mount option or something in /etc/fstab.
<paonia> administrator_ just an idea type su
<administrator_> can you take screenshots in kubuntu?
<administrator_> kk
<paonia> yes
<administrator_> authentication failure
<administrator_> sorry.
<administrator_> :(
<paonia> aaah
<NickPresta> administrator_, press the print screen button on your keyboard. If you prefer a way to do it from the command line, just ask
<paonia> type sudo passwd root - this lets you set the root password
<administrator_> kk
<NickPresta> a root account isn't suggested
<NickPresta> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<administrator_> kk password updates cucessfully
<administrator_> now waht?
<waltercool> someone knows how release audio of all apps?
<paonia> now sudo su will work
<waltercool> i have audio bloqued
<administrator_> kk
<waltercool> blocked
<paonia> try sudo mount
<administrator_> it is mounted
<administrator_> i just cant access the folder where its at
<paonia> you want to umount
<administrator_> no i just want to access the folder where all the stuff is in there
<evilidler> His drive appears automagically when he plugs it in. But the mount options are probably all wrong.
<paonia> if it is usb it should come up as sda1
<nonewmsgs> ther is nothing in media for it...also strangely it isnt under lspci
<nonewmsgs> but it's clearly there in kinfo
<administrator_> yeah once again no permission
<administrator_> :(
<paonia> HUH
<paonia> is it a ntfs drive
<paonia> ?
<administrator_> yea
<paonia> do you have ntfs-3g installed
<paonia> ?
<administrator_> i have ntfs-config
<administrator_> yeah its on there
<paonia> sometimes if it wasn't shutdown properly it won't mount with linux, you may try remounting in windows and making sure to unmount in windows prior to plugging into linux
<administrator_> hmm
<administrator_> it mounts correctly
<administrator_> cause when i use disk & filesystem system settings
<administrator_> and i click browse
<administrator_> i see the files on there'
<paonia> but you cannot access from command line?
<administrator_> its just when i go to the folder it wont let me open it cause i dont have the correct permissions
<administrator_> i have acccess to it
<administrator_> what i type?
<paonia> cd /
<paonia> then cd media
<administrator_> wait
<paonia> ls
<administrator_> first cd /
<administrator_> then cd media
<administrator_> ?
<administrator_> ok
<administrator_> now what
<administrator_> ?
<NickPresta> !enter | administrator_
<ubotu> administrator_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_> I finally got fed up with the webkit article and updated it, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebKit
<paonia> do you see the sda1 drive?
<administrator_> http://pastebin.com/m4ed2a3d8
<administrator_> this is what i see
<administrator_> what now?
<paonia> type nautilus and then you will be at root in the GUI
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> its not installed
<NickPresta> paonia, this is the kubuntu channel. We don't have nautilus by default, AFAIK
<paonia> what version of ubuntu
<NickPresta> administrator_, you can use "konqueror"
<paonia> ok konqueror
<administrator_> yup
<administrator_> i am using it
<administrator_> but still no permission
<caravaka> caravaka: test
<NickPresta> administrator_, in a Konsole, type: kdesu konqueror /media
<paonia> strangeness
<administrator_> kk
<administrator_> http://pastebin.com/m3fd08703
<administrator_> this is what i get
<paonia> do it from a terminal in the GUI
<administrator_> how?
<NickPresta> administrator_, stop using root. Close the konsole and open a new one
<administrator_> k
<NickPresta> administrator_, and copy what I wrote correctly. "kdesu", not "kdesue"
<administrator_> YAY~!
<administrator_> it opened :)
<purpleposeidon> How do you compile kqemu? I got build-essential, the linux-headers...
<administrator_> do i have to open it up like that always?
<evilidler> purpleposeidon: apt-get build-dep kvm, maybe
<evilidler> administrator_: No, this is just an indicator that some mount options are wrong.
<evilidler> If the mount point is specified in /etc/fstab, adding uid/gid for it should do the trick.
<administrator_> its specified to
<rickey> i just installed pidgin and updated it them i tryed to loge in to yahoo in which i have a account with, it took me to a chat looking page  and asked me to click a link , in which it could verify my account . it said command sent ,but not recived my browser
<purpleposeidon> evilidler: I don't have that...
<administrator_> "/media/external"
<rickey> by my brower
<administrator_> how can i alter the mount options evilidler?
<evilidler> administrator_: This is ntfs, so I dunno
<rickey> anyone got any ideal,s about what i can do next
<rickey> how do i get ahold of yahoo staff
<evilidler> rickey: Business plan :)
<administrator_> blah!
<administrator_> why cant they made linux run on ntfs
<administrator_> why was that so hard
<evilidler> administrator_: You might want to wear asbestos underwear now ;)
<administrator_> huh?
<administrator_> whats asbestos?
<holycow> administrator_: because your an idiot?
<holycow> i mean c'mon
<evilidler> NTFS is a one-size-fits-all solution. We use different filesystems for different purposes.
<holycow> here are some reasons:
<NickPresta> !language | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rickey> humm let,s see maybe bill gate wouild get ped off
<holycow> a: PROPRIETARY ... no one has access to this outside ms
<holycow> b: NOT DOCUMENTED .. no on eknows how it REALLY works outside ms
<Jucato> administrator_: two simple reasons: it's proprietary and it doesn't respect or even know about UNIX file permissions
<administrator_> hmm ok
<holycow> c: what Jucato said
<Jucato> the first is very important for Linux, the 2nd is very important for any *nix system
<administrator_> have to find a program that can then read ext3 format :D
<Jucato> there are 2 of those
<evilidler> administrator_: Well, that's easier :)
<Jucato> fs explorer and ext driver (or fs driver)
<administrator_> alright thanks
<administrator_> well goodnight everyone
<evilidler> Instead of forcing the MS universe on your poor Linux box, go the other way :)
<admin|sleep> they should find a way to get games to work on linux
<rickey> jucato how is thing going friend
<admin|sleep> that would be awesome
<evilidler> Meh. Get a console.
<Jucato> admin|sleep: game makers should find a way to get their games work on linux
<paonia> or create a fat32 drive and you can interchange either way
<rickey> thanks for your help the other nigth
<evilidler> Besides, UT and QW works in Linux.
<Jucato> it's not something linux could do on its own
* usser is frustrated
<Jucato> rickey: oh kool. :)
<admin|sleep> yeah but not GTA :p
<holycow> admin|sleep: wow man, i mean i am REALLY RAELLY working hard to actually be nice here
<holycow> how can you be so misinformed?
* Jucato offers holycow a sedative...
<evilidler> holycow: MCS*. Intravenous misinformation.
<rickey> jucato are you avoiiding me
<holycow> admin|sleep: i mean it's like basic stuff, spend 15 minutes googling and you will understand fundamentally why that statement is really dumb
<admin|sleep> [20:13]  [Ignore]  Added holycow!* to your ignore list
<admin|sleep> there we go :)
<admin|sleep> nite everyone else
<NickPresta> admin|sleep, could you please stop trolling.
<ubuntu__> I have Vista on my computer :'(
<NickPresta> !away > admin|sleep
<Jucato> <Jucato> rickey: oh kool. :) <--- no, you just didnt read :)
<Netkiller3714> Jucato
<holycow> usser: what can we help with?
<Jucato> Netkiller3714: yes?
<Netkiller3714> I have a new computer now. It's got Vista on it
<Netkiller3714> I want Winows XP and Ubuntu on it
<Jucato> O.o
<paonia> kill vista
<Netkiller3714> But I can't install XP on it because Vista hogs the drive
<evilidler> Netkiller3714: Did you get rid of the old computer? I recommend having one for each OS
<paonia> reformat
<Netkiller3714> If I install Ubuntu on the whole drive will it get rid of this?
<Jucato> 1) I don't know if your XP license agreement allows for that (installing on a different computer) 2) You'll have to resize your partition to make room for Ubuntu 3) I don't have any experience dual booting VIsta and Linux
<holycow> Netkiller3714: why don't you just format over vista instead of trying to partition around  it?
<evilidler> Netkiller3714: You only need to start any OS installer and get to the partitioning bit and remove everything that is already there
<rickey> i reconmend you throwing windows out the window!!!
<Netkiller3714> So Installing Ubuntu on the whole drive will fix this right?
<rickey> KUBUNTU RULES
<BluesKaj> hey hey enuff , let him ask more questions
<evilidler> Netkiller3714: Starting to install will fix it. If you're going to dualboot, install WinXP first, then Linux in the remaining space
<Netkiller3714> lol Windows Vista (Windex sold seperatly)
<Jucato> Netkiller3714: installing Ubuntu on the whole drive will wipe out Vista completely on that hard drive
<evilidler> If you still have the old computer, is it too weak to run either OS?
<Jucato> unless you make space for it
<BluesKaj> Netkiller3714, do you want to keep vista?
<Netkiller3714> k thanks
<Netkiller3714> NO!!
<Netkiller3714> VISTA SUCKS!!
<Netkiller3714> >_<
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<evilidler> Many systems delivered with Vista aren't actually up to the task, so I can understand not keeping it :)
<Jucato> thanks
<BluesKaj> install XP first then kubuntu
<Netkiller3714> I only play games on XP thats why I want it
<rickey> ammen brother amen
<Netkiller3714> ok brb installing Ubuntu :D
<evilidler> Yeah, if you need games, XP will be least problematic. And Linux will let you get work done.
<rickey> jucato i got a dandy for you tonigth ,listen to this
* Jucato listens
<rickey>  i just installed pidgin 2.2 and went though all the steps to install it rigth
<rickey>  ok
* Jucato warns he has no experience manually instaling pidgin... but go on
<rickey> at the end of the prosess it asked me to click a like
<rickey> to verifty my account
<rickey>  and my browser wouldnt send the link con fo
<Jucato> verify your account? with what?
* Jucato finds that weird
<rickey> this wasent manual it installed it,s self
<rickey> sending a link back
* Dr_willis goes Huh?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: he is signing up with a AIM SN apparently
<nosrednaekim> or rather...registering a SN
<rickey> me tyoo
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I was talking about you.
<rickey> well i mmean i did downloaded it
<rickey>  but it installed it,s self
* Jucato completely doesn't understand... doesn't use AIM either...
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: if you have better experience with this, could you please help him?
<rickey> jucato do you do any live chat?
<Jucato> I use Kopete. but I don't have an AIM account
<nosrednaekim> I use AIM, but I didn't register through pidgin.
<nosrednaekim> rickey: do you already have an AIM screen name?
<Jucato> and I have other accounts that were registered even before I started using Linux
<rickey> nosre i was talking about yahoo chat anyway
<nosrednaekim> rickey: oh.. ok... do you already have a yahoo account?
<rickey> yes
<rickey> for many years
<nosrednaekim> rickey: no need to register a new one then.
<rickey> all that stuff went ok
<nosrednaekim> just put in your sn and password and you're good
<BluesKaj> doesn't kopete have yahoo capability?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. it does
<rickey> and it took me to a pre chat room asking me to click a link that would let me go to the chatroom of my choice
<evilidler> I think Kopete has more such support built-in than Pidgin
<Zombine> So... is there some way to change the percentage of touchpad used for scrolling?
<rickey> but my browser wouldnt send the click back
<BluesKaj> which browser ?
<rickey> but kopete wont dont yahoo live chat
<rickey> chatrooms
<BluesKaj> you prolly have to config the default browser in pidgin
<nosrednaekim> Zombine: I think so.
<rickey> the one that was working with the install
<rickey> bluues  i have firefox
<BluesKaj> is it default in other apps like irc clients
<Zombine> nosrednaekim: So.... Like.... what option and where?
<Doctor_Nick> guys, ark sucks, ALOT
<Doctor_Nick> are there any alternatives
<Jucato> Doctor_Nick: try karchiver.. but I heard it sucks more...
<rickey> blues how is this done
<Jucato> Doctor_Nick: you can search for something in http://www.kde-apps.org
<rickey> blues i dont know
<nosrednaekim> Zombine: ASFAIK, you have to Download the official synaptics driver (its int he repos) and then do some configureations
<rickey>  it is my defult
<rickey> that i use for the internet
<NightBird> I'm wanting to get a new wireless card... any suggestions on what to get?
<rickey> how dose one configure there bowser for chat
<BluesKaj> what irc client are you using
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: hey... umm desktop or laptop?
<NightBird> laptop
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: miniPCI or PCMCIA?
<rickey> Xchat and this one
<rickey> Konversation
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: the one that is the internal slot that requires some screw drivers to open as opposed to the wide one on the side... I don't know which one that is
<nosrednaekim> miniPCI :)
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | NightBird
<ubotu> NightBird: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: try to get an atheros or RaLink
<NightBird> ok
<rathel> I connect to another computer through SSH and I use ssh -X, anyway I can bring an application from that computer to this one in it's current state instead of opening a new one?
<nosrednaekim> rathel: no... you can't do that
<rathel> nosrednaekim: Aw didn't think so.
<Zombine> nosrednaekim: Alright.  Will try; thanks :D
<nosrednaekim> Zombine: sorry I couldn't help more
<hydrogen> asdf
<hydrogen> why do all mail clients suck in kde
<hydrogen> with imap
<nosrednaekim> Kmail?
<hydrogen> sucks
<hydrogen> it arbitarily crashes
<hydrogen> and likes to download all mail and then reupload it before you can read it
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Keep in mind that is your opinion
<hsystem-x> compiz fusion awesome stuff :)
<hydrogen> ardchoille: err, I'm fairly sure that working is a qualification for not sucking..
<hydrogen> but I suppose that is my opinion
<ardchoille> hydrogen: kmail has never crashed on me. In fact, I can't remember when any app has crashed on any of my systems.
<hydrogen> ardchoille: and do you use it for large imap accounts?
<ardchoille> I don't use imap
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> so don't talk
<hydrogen> thanks!
<ardchoille> hydrogen: You're funny :)
<hydrogen> my complaint was explicitly about kde mail clients when using imap
<hydrogen> if you have no experience in such things
<hydrogen> then your opinion is not that helpful
<Jucato> hydrogen: rumor has it mailody is great with imap
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Maybe you should file a bug report and make this problem known.
<nosrednaekim> hsystem-x: yep... indeed
<hydrogen> Jucato: yea.. I've used it once or twice
<hydrogen> but it just crashed as soon as I started it
<hydrogen> it still has a ways to go :/
<Jucato> heh.. you've talked to toma about it?
<hydrogen> yea
<Zombine> nosrednaekim: Twill be enough I think :D
<nonewmsgs> my ipod isnt mounting either :|
<hydrogen> I think mailody is going to be great eventually
<Jucato> rumor also has it that kmail really sucks for imap... but that it's supposed to be getting better... operative word: supposed to
<hydrogen> I just don't think its there yet
<Jucato> unfortunately it doesn't have POP3, so I have no use for it :(
<Jucato> nor would I be testing it... :(
<hydrogen> it doesn't support multiple accounts either
<hydrogen> so its really limited
<hydrogen> I'll just deal with kmail I guess
<mluser-home> Anyone know how I can use knetworkmanager for connecting to wifi networks without having to provide my kwallet password everytime?
<holycow> why not use thunderbird?
<holycow> its actually pretty good with imap
<hydrogen> because I can't stand mozilla
<hydrogen> or any of its products
<holycow> and excellent with multiple account
<rathel> In Ktorrent how do I check if I have full connection?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to fix this error? http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/error
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Looks like you might be missing a lib
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: any idea which one?
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: No idea, but looks like you need to find "Term/Animation.pm"
<Zombine> Does anyone know what the disease you get from eating people is called?
<ardchoille> !ot | Zombine
<ubotu> Zombine: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Zombine> Ah.  I see
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Does this help? http://tinyurl.com/2t9ou3
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: I found that file.. I'm not sure where I need to put it
<yurimxpxman> all the places I've tried didn't work
<danny500> >_<
<danny500> I still can't install XP
<yurimxpxman> danny500: who cares? :)
<danny500> I got ubuntu installws
<Quixogre> okay. i need help.
<yurimxpxman> danny500: as long as you have GNU/Linux ;)
<danny500> I do obviously
<yurimxpxman> rawflz
<danny500> no, not as long
<yurimxpxman> it's easier to install XP before you install Kubuntu
<danny500> did you not read what I said?
<danny500> I CAN'T INSTALL XP
<danny500> get that?
<yurimxpxman> danny500: why not?
<hydrogen> congratulations!
<Quixogre> been trying all night to get ubuntu back up and running. iinstalled the nvidia graphics driver, and things went "wierd" for a bit. then i got them running smoothly. i thought. when i rebooted, Xwindows wont start up now
<danny500> um
<hydrogen> your in a much better place
<nosrednaekim> danny500: and how is that kubuntu's fault?
<yurimxpxman> exactly
<hydrogen> you're
<hydrogen> p
<hydrogen> *
<nosrednaekim> Quixogre: kernel driver probably.
<danny500> Error in Setupdd.sys PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
<Quixogre> nosrednaekim i figured as much. how do i back it out? or update whatever?
<danny500>  It was talking about there could be a problem with the RAM settings
<nosrednaekim> danny500: windows support is in #windows
<danny500> k
<nosrednaekim> danny500: and kubuntu doesn't affect them.
<Avt3kk> im back in my ubuntu hehhehe
<danny500> I like Ubuntu be It does not help with my gaming situation
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Open a terminal and do:   apt-cache search asciiquarium
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: I think it's in the repos
<Avt3kk> get xp lol
<nosrednaekim> danny500: yeah... unfortunately that is the most common complaint
<Zombine> If you use WINE with actual Windows DLL
<nosrednaekim> Quixogre: hmmmm well, use the nv driver temporarily
<Zombine> would that help with teh gaming?
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: It's in the universe repo
<Quixogre> nosred? how do i
<danny500> I don't feel like taking a week to set up WINE fully
<Zombine> danny500: Well hell, that's half the fun :D
<holycow> danny500: well i'm not sure we can actually help with winxp issues even if we tried ... if you are installing winxp but having problems ... the only thing we can say is for a dual boot box xp should be installed first and ubuntu second as the ubuntu installer will recognized xp
<nosrednaekim> Quixogre: run this command from the terminal. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<danny500> I'm not repeating how I can't install XP at all.
<BluesKaj> danny500, if games are so important then buy a game console like Wii or something
<holycow> and we aren't going to bother trying to help
<Quixogre> danny, seriously dude. take a hint. WE DONT DO WINDOWS
<holycow> why don't you solve windows issues by trying #windows instead
<Zombine> danny500: But console games kinda blow.  And this isn't Microsoft chat
<Jucato> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<danny500> If I had tons of money I would, but none of the systems have BIOSHOCK or FEAR
<hsystem-x> lol, computers are more advanced for gaming that a console ...
<marlio> hello people, i'm brazilian
<hsystem-x> console came from computers.
<danny500> and?
<danny500> I'm Canadia
<marlio> and i want to improve my english with conversation
<danny500> Canadian
<holycow> and go away and bother #windows people please
<hsystem-x> ej: alienware computers far more superior than a ps3 for example...
<Zombine> danny500: 360 has Bioshock.  But honestly, we can't help you here
<marlio> hello
<danny500> lol doing that
<Jucato> marlio: sorry, this isn't the place to learn English
<marlio> i'm brazilian
<Jucato> !br | marlio
<ubotu> marlio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<marlio> I don't agree
<danny500> lol Por favor is french >_<
<NickPresta> danny500, no it isn't
<hsystem-x> hehe LOL
<nosrednaekim> ummm its spanish
<marlio> because every place with people to use english
<Jucato> danny500: no it's not
<Zombine> marlio: You could just watch us talk?
<holycow> danny500: i trully hope your not as dumb as you read to be
<holycow> seriously
<Quixogre> no. si vous plais is french. por favor is portuguease or spanish
<Jucato> marlio: this channel is not for learning english
<danny500> lol no
<marlio> in this place i can learn
<marlio> I know
<danny500> oh wait, the french is Pour Favor
<markgreene> Hey guys. I have 5.1 speakers. When I was running windows I could plug them in and windows would detect them and configure the ports on my sound card for the speakers plugged in. How do I setup the ports on my sound card for linux?
<holycow> marlio: well as long as yo make an effort to help your self first we will try
<Dr_Willis> reading a lot of linux guides helps :)
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Zombine> Bye Marilo....
<BluesKaj> danny500, where in canada are you , cuz most canucks know that por favor is not french
<Quixogre> funny. i usually like canucks. this ones just dumber than a sack of hammers though
<nosrednaekim> markgreene: if noone here knows.. go to #alsa.
<Zombine> danny500: I think he was being sarcastic
<markgreene> nosrednaekim: thanks I will check them out now
<NickPresta> danny500, pour favor isn't french either. "For favor" makes no sense...
<NickPresta> and yes, !offtopic, I know :)
<BluesKaj> the french is s'il vous plait
<Zombine> NickPresta: It kinda does when you think about it.  "Do this as a favor to me"
<holycow> Zombine: no it doesn't
<holycow> right offtopic
<Jucato> guys, can you please take the language discussion out of here? thanks
<ardchoille> Does kubuntu come with full commercial support like Ubuntu does?
<Zombine> yeah... let's argue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> bye
<gord> hey, can any of you guys deal with this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+question/14296 ? some guy posted a support request about being banned from #kubuntu.
<Jucato> ardchoille: from Canonical, yes I think so
<BluesKaj> i'm staying here
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, nice
<Jucato> BluesKaj: can't be in two channels at the same time?
<gord> oop sorry thats the beta url https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+question/14296
<Quixogre> bbl. gonna reinstall the generic drivers for xwindows, see if i can get it back up
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i can but , the topic isn't worth pursuing further
<Jucato> :
<Jucato> :)
<Zombine> And... what do they mean by "full commerical support" anyway?  There's no tech support that I know of (besides here), you don't pay for the OS, there is no warranty... I'm not criticizing Ubuntu or anything, but what is there to support commercially
<NickPresta> Zombine, you can buy professional support
<Quixogre> zombine there IS professional support. if you're willing to pay for it
<ardchoille> Zombine: I don't know, but http://www.ubuntu.com/ shows "The Ubuntu Promise" and it says "Ubuntu comes with full commercial support from Canonical .."
<Quixogre> we're the poor schmucks who cant afford/dont believe in paying for support we can get better for freew
<Zombine> And Canonical is a tech support service?
<Zombine> Quixogre: Amen!
<Quixogre> canonical is the company that basically started ubuntu
<BluesKaj> defrag linux ..i guess the banned guy din't read any of the answers he got :)
<czer323> And they support Ubuntu.  So, if you have seroius problems and need serious help, they can help you for a price.
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: what's the package name?
<Zombine> Linux was never meant for the mainsteam.  Way I understand, it's more or less "by programmers for programmers" with features that they would like/need, and none that they would not
<Zombine> But I guess not everyone thinks that way...
<Jucato> fortunately
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman:  kdescreensaver-aasaver
* BluesKaj is not a programmer by any stretch of the imagination :)
<Quixogre> zom,bine although i think thats a great sentiment, linux still has to pay the bills for SOMEONE. in order to do so, it has to find ways of charging money
<NickPresta> how would I kill every single thing owned by every single user logged in?
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: no..?
<Quixogre> NickPresta killall
<Zombine> NickPresta: Turn off the power :D
<czer323> sudo init6 ? ;)
<NickPresta> heh
<ardchoille> lol
<NickPresta> I suppose I'm looking for `slay`
<yurimxpxman> NickPresta: sudo killall5
<ardchoille> Where can I find a list of run levels and what they mean?
<Jucato> ardchoille: um.. Google...
<czer323> google, it's a fairly common thing
<Jucato> there are only 6, with the 6th for reboot I think. so it's not so hard to look for :)
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: oh, I see what you're talking about
<yurimxpxman> ardchoille: no, I'm trying to use the console version
<ardchoille> yurimxpxman: Oh, ok.. never tried that
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thanks, I found http://www.skullbox.net/init.php
<root__> okay. need some help pelase
<NickPresta> we're here for you, root__
<root__> <~ quixogre
<NickPresta> we're here for you too =D
<Jucato> first thing you should know, do not go online as root :)
<quixogre> there. now i feel like my old self. sorta
<quixogre> lol this is the only way i can get into xwindows...
<quixogre> now ya see why i need help...
<quixogre> dpkg -configure -phigh xserver-xorg fixed my original problem...i can now launch xwindows again
<quixogre> but only as root
<quixogre> im afraid to reboot, because then i wont be able to get back on
<Jucato> time to install and learn how to use irssi :)
<Jucato> survival kit for users :)
<ardchoille> quixogre: "Man who play in root eventually kill tree"
<quixogre> ardchoille: hehe nothing on this pc im nto afraid to lose. lifes good when yer livin on the edge
<BluesKaj> irssi rocks, helped me numerous times
<quixogre> so now my dillemma is this. how do i get my nvidia drivers back, and running PROPERLY?
<ardchoille> quixogre: No offense, but if you're willing to log in as root and irc in that account, then there's no telling what else you've done to create problems.
<quixogre> ardchoille: no offense taken. but believe it or not, i havent changed anything, except installing the drivers from nvidia home page
<DropKickMurpheys> speaking of nvidia drivers
<DropKickMurpheys> how can i tell if i have the proper ones?
<quixogre> brb. gonna reboot, and see if i can still log into windows. worst case, can use the dpkg trick again
<ardchoille> DropKickMurpheys: "glxinfo | grep render" .. if you have hardware accel, then it's probably working fine.
<evilidler> The proper ones don't crash when you run 3D programs.
<DropKickMurpheys> lol
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<DropKickMurpheys> i'm using feistys cube junk
<DropKickMurpheys> so it must be working
<DropKickMurpheys> :D
<|neon|> have a question about gutsy and crossover , after installing crossover i do  not get any menus have anyone try crossover on gutsy and if so did it work, thx
<DropKickMurpheys> Oh, 1 more quick question
<ardchoille> |neon|: Please aks in #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> s/aks/ask/
<|neon|> ardchoille: ok thx
<DropKickMurpheys> is there anyway i can get a program that can schedule downloads? I'm using Satellite internet and it has a Bandwith cap limit. It becomes disabled at 3 A.M EST and i really don't want to stay up just to start a download.
<evilidler> DropKickMurpheys: cron, wget
<quixogre> woot! got it :)
<DropKickMurpheys> which would you recommend?
<evilidler> DropKickMurpheys: It's not an or ;)
<ardchoille> DropKickMurpheys: He means you would have to set up a cronjob for a wget session
<DropKickMurpheys> Ah
<evilidler> DropKickMurpheys: You use crontab -e to edit the crontab, and make it wget the files in question.
<DropKickMurpheys> Hmm, is that fairly easy to do? I'm an ultimate linux newbie.
<evilidler> Then you kill all processes running wget at the point where your ISP goes fascist again
<DropKickMurpheys> Heh
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<evilidler> DropKickMurpheys: It's not too terribly hard, actually.
<DropKickMurpheys> ok, thank you :D
<evilidler> Just read up on cron via "man cron". Then note down the syntax.
<DropKickMurpheys> would cron also be called kcron?
<evilidler> You could also pool together all your wget commands in a shell script and call that from the crontab.
<evilidler> DropKickMurpheys: That would be a frontend to it, I guess. Does the same trick.
<quixogre> okay. call me stubborn, but im gonna take another crack at this. i've installed the nvidia drivers for linux, but running them automatically seems to crash xwindows completely. is there a way to figure out whats causing the crash, and fix it?
<DropKickMurpheys> ok
<ardchoille> DropKickMurpheys: http://www.linuxweblog.com/node/24
<evilidler> quixogre: /var/log/X11.something
<evilidler> quixogre: Pastebin your xorg.conf, and I can tell if you're loading something you might want to remove
<quixogre> evilidler: found my logfile, but its a newer one. not the one that was causing crash...
<evilidler> quixogre: Your xorg.conf might be enough of a hint, anyway
<quixogre> evilidler: gimme a sec. gonna reload nvidia drivers, let it build the xorg.conf that was causing crash, and send that to ya...
<sirjoshimus> hi there, im using ubuntu server
<sirjoshimus> dapper, and i cant seem to load up fluxbox
<sirjoshimus> its saying it cant connect to xserver
<robin> any one know if the 8800 video card issue is going to be resolved in the final release?
<Dr_Willis> robin no issues here
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> so i say its fixed
<robin> install issue wit hblack screen
<Dr_Willis> had no problems here.
<robin> when installing
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsXXX :)
<robin> yes, I get a black screen when installing
<quixogre> brb, gotta stop X server before i can run the nvidia files
<robin> I know others do to as i just did a search on google
<ManiDhillon> Where to find new cool icon packs?
<DropKickMurpheys> lol, not trying to down linux but
<ManiDhillon> ! icon packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon packages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DropKickMurpheys> with an 8800gts i would be pimping me some windows.
<ManiDhillon> ! icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> How to set a picture ith a login name?
<ardchoille> ManiDhillon: Looking for more icon themes?
<ManiDhillon> ardchoille Yeah can you help me?
<usser> ManiDhillon: kde-look.org
<ardchoille> ManiDhillon: I don't know how to set a pic with a login name
<quixogre> evilidler: still here?
<evilidler> quixogre: Yep
<quixogre> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ManiDhillon> kde-look.org Okay I'll check that Thanls.
<quixogre> evilidler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39223/
<evilidler> quixogre: Are you using a touchpad or something like that?
<quixogre> evilidler: nope
<evilidler> quixogre: Then you can at least drop the last three devices in ServerLayout
<quixogre> done
<evilidler> quixogre: The module section is exactly like mine, so it's fine
<evilidler> quixogre: Now the three InputDevice sections for those lines can be removed from a bit further down, just to tidy up the file
<quixogre> okies. gonna reboot. if i get the crash, will save the logfile to different location, run dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command, and come back with the log....hopefully be right back
<evilidler> quixogre: There is one more setting you can use for full visuals
<evilidler> quixogre:         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" (in the Device section for the graphics card)
<evilidler> quixogre: Are you using an LCD monitor?
<quixogre> yes
<evilidler> quixogre: Then you should trim the resolutions a bit. Keep only the default resolution, and maybe kill off lower bitdepths you don't use
<quixogre> also using a secondary monitor, but will worry about that once i get these drivers running
<evilidler> quixogre: Yeah, the primary monitor is most important. Mine was black till I got the right resolution set (1680x1050)
<quixogre> 1440x900 is default here
<evilidler> Anything else either was black in most cases, since I don't use DVI on it
<quixogre> mines DVI if that makes a difference
<evilidler> DVI can make a difference. Lemme check the docs real quick
<quixogre> rebooting. just to see if this works...brb. hhopefully
<evilidler> Yeah, DVI means more automatic stuff works
<nicetry> hello
<nicetry> i have one, problem. how do i install the fonts for wine file/?
<nicetry> i open a program useing wine file and it does not show the fonts
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the .wine dir has some windows/fonts dir.
<Dr_Willis> could put them in there . if ya knew where to get them
<evilidler> You probably want to get msttcorefonts
<Dr_Willis> thats a to do first :)
<quixogre> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<quixogre> evilidler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39224/ it crashed...but saved the log file this time
<nicetry> Dr_Willis:i run my win program useing wine file  the program runs great the font does not show can u help/?
<nicetry> evilidler:i have msttcorefonts, installed
<DropKickMurpheys> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<evilidler> quixogre: I suspect there's a mismatch between the actual nvidia module and the xorg drivers. I remember having to specify that the initrd should include nvidia, then making a new initrd.
<evilidler> nicetry: I think they get their own directory somewhere. Copy the ttf files from there into .wine/fonts, or wherever, and Wine should have them available.
<quixogre> bah. fsckit. been fooling weith this now for 8 hours. time for a break. i'll hit it again tomorrow
<mike-kubuntu> hey, how do i modprobe the right driver for a usb ps2 controller
<evilidler> quixogre: Yeah, if you look around the net, you'll find there's a seriously nasty problem with them..you might have as many as three slightly different versions of the kernel module
<evilidler> quixogre: Better tackle it when rested :)
<evilidler> Last time my drivers messed up, I reinstalled.
<Dr_Willis> Windows Training! :)
<quixogre> okies. thanks for the help evilidler...will ttya tomorrow
<mike-kubuntu> I'm sure its mounted, however it's mounted under /dev/input/event3 and the driver must be wrong because it gets constant feedback whereas in all my previouse installs it only gave me feedback when the buttons were pressed and it used to mount at /dev/input/js0
<evilidler> Dr_Willis: And certified!
<nicetry> evilidler:where i get the ttf files and how i fine the wine/fonts dir
<Dr_Willis> look in the .wine dir
<evilidler> nicetry: Dunno. I saw someone mention that there is a .wine dir with a fonts subdir
<Dr_Willis> it has a mirror of a windows install in there.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<evilidler> A mirror of the working parts, anyway :P
<Dr_Willis> Then again.. installing the mstcore fonts pakcage SHOULD take care of it.
<Dr_Willis> Install spyware with wine.. and look in .wine and see what it puts where. :)
<nicetry> i open the c:/ and xwindow / fonts there/
<nicetry> /?
<Dr_Willis> nicetry LOOK in the .wine dir
<Dr_Willis> or was that for niceity.. :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
* Dr_Willis is tired
<nicetry> where is that
<Dr_Willis> .wine is in the users home dir.. with 199999999999999+ other .whatever dirs
<Dr_Willis> or so they seem to accumulate. :)
<evilidler> Stop making .pornN dirs and try to tidy up occasionally :)
<Dr_Willis> every stupid game/program needs its own .whatever file or dir.
<Dr_Willis> getting rather sad. :)
<nicetry> am lostt
<Dr_Willis> I must of had 300 .files befor
<evilidler> Yeah, I think a program to watch the .dirs is needed.
<Dr_Willis> nicetry use the terminal...   cd .wine    , then ls
<Dr_Willis> the layout of the .wine dir is worth exploring.
<evilidler> Something that knows the connection between the dpkg and the .dir so you can blow away the ones you don't have use for
<Dr_Willis> or make the file manager show 'hidden files' and it will show up
<nicetry> bash: cd: wine: No such file or directory
<evilidler> DOT wine. Note the dot in front.
<Dr_Willis> nicetry its .wine with a ........................................
<Dr_Willis> . . . . . . . . . .
* Dr_Willis IS tired.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nicetry> ok
<nicetry> i did it
<Dr_Willis> you DID install the mstcore fonts package?
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nicetry> yeah
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> theres some 'install vista fonts' scripts out also. heh
<nicetry> i did"sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<nicetry> now what
<Dr_Willis> try running ya program again with wine whatever.exe
<nicetry> no letter
<Dr_Willis> letter? what letter?
<Dr_Willis> I dont need no stinking letter. :)
<nicetry> when i open the program it open but does not show any letter
<nicetry> i mean fonts
<Dr_Willis> Try copying the various font files over to that .wine/whatever/windows/fonts dir then I guess
<Dr_Willis> it could be the program you are running is just  one that dont like wine.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm if installing fonts.. they should be seen idmietly by the system.. i think..
<nicetry> where i get all the fonts
<Dr_Willis> not sure if a logout is needed.. might be worth a shot..   i forget the command to   make X recache the fonts
<mike-kubuntu> does udev keep a log of what it mounts where?
<Dr_Willis> nicetry from a windows machine  would be one place.
<mike-kubuntu> my ps2 joystick is bieng really annoying, i cant find out where its mounted or what its mounted with and either way it seems screwed up
<nicetry> i format my drive
<Dr_Willis> or use mc, and open up that msttcorefonts package and loon in there.
<evilidler> I think just running defoma with sudo does some sort of font magic
<Dr_Willis> look in there.
<Dr_Willis> it downloaded to /var/cache/apt/Somthing....
<evilidler>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ - my $HOME away from $HOME
<nicetry> am looking see what i can do real quick
<Dr_Willis> yep - its fun to explore whats in the  packages. :0
<nicetry> ok i found the tff files for mscorefont but it wouldnt let me move it to c/win/fonts in wine file
<nicetry> i mean ttf files
<Dr_Willis> where is this c/win/fonts comming from?
<nicetry> from wine file program
<Dr_Willis> my wine dir is not laid out that way at all.
<Dr_Willis> it would be like /home/willis/.wine/fake_c/windows/fonts
<Dr_Willis> i think....
<nicetry> ok i move the ttf files to /home/willis/.wine/fake_c/windows/fonts
<evilidler> Why the heck would you MOVE them?
<nicetry> it didnt have any ttf files
<evilidler> Copy.
<nicetry> yeah i copy and paste
<evilidler> Don't want to move them away from where they're supposed to be.
<nicetry> it still wont show the font for the programs
<bastian> hello
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. silly windows virus checker.. found one.. then 'healed' the infected file by deleting it.. :)
<evilidler> Take off and nuke it from orbit; only way to be sure.
<evilidler> That's really my approach to bothersome users, too
<nicetry> i remember now would it help if i relinstall the program
<jim> I dual boot with FC6 and XP, using grub. I'm thinking of going from FC6 to kubuntu. Will the install DVD see my windows partition and leave it alone so I can dual boot XP and Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Jim it should
<nicetry> is does not show the font for that program
<Dr_Willis> heck it can even see the existing linux installs and set up grub entrys for them
<Dr_Willis> some times it even does them RIGHT! :)
<jim> really so it will ask if I want to get rid of FC6
<Dr_Willis> no... it can install to another place and have a grub entry for FC6
<jim> so I would have to remove FC6
<Dr_Willis> if you want it to replace fc, i suggest using fdisk and deleting the fc partitions. then tell the installer to use the unallocaed apace.
<Dr_Willis> same as ya remove anything. :)  fdisk! heh.. hard core.
<Dr_Willis> or use gparted.
<jim> I was hoping it would do it for me so I can blame it in case I do something stupid with fdisk : )
<Dr_Willis> it proberly can.. but i find it easier to be sure to delete what i want.
<Dr_Willis> then to figure out the installers 'helpfull' fdisking tools
<Dr_Willis> 'use unallocated space' is about as clear as it gets.
<Dr_Willis> other then 'use entire disk' :)
<Dr_Willis> You will have to either set the mount points properly where yoru FC is at.. or delete them and let the installer make new partitions and mount points automaticially
<jim> right I hear ya. Ok I assume it uses ext3?
<Dr_Willis> it can. :)
<Dr_Willis> of course your FC install may be using LVM, or somthing else..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu normally wants to use ext3
<jim> ok FC is ext3 so I guess I'll just back it all up and delete it. Yikes!,
<jim> keep hearing rave reviews about kubuntu so figure I'll see what all the hype is about. I wonder if I can copy my home directory back to Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> back it up? :) heh..
<Dr_Willis> The next release of Kubuntu is in beta testing right now. due out in like 3 weeks.
<Dr_Willis> shareing Home dirs is doable.. BUT ive had issues with kde and gnome settings in the past.
<jim> ya all those dot files could be messy
<Dr_Willis> for a while gnome and kde both were having 'issues' with config files from earlier releases/homedirs on my box's
<Dr_Willis> had to whipe out a few .kde conf ig dirs in the past. dosent seem tobe as much of an issue these days
<jim> is it easy to upgrade from present kubuntu to beta when it is released ie. is it just an apt or yum command?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get update :)
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Dr_Willis> fairly easy.
<Dr_Willis> but I perfer to do clean reinstalls. (since its just me on this box)
<joez> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Dr_Willis> factoids need upgraded soon. :)
<jim> It would be nice if someone wrote some scripts to upgrade from Fedora to Ubuntu, I'm sure there are a lot of people moving that way.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a huge nightmare. :)
<holycow> the script is something like this actually:
<Dr_Willis>  put /home on its own partition/drive...  keep it safe.. reinstall rest of teh OS.
<holycow> burn installer cd, put in cd tray, reboot
<holycow> :)
<Dr_Willis> users might never notice.
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> that owuld be the only choice
<jim> I'm asuming then that I put the install CD in and it will tell me what it sees before I have to commit to something? ie. it won't just start installing right?
<Dr_Willis> I will be the first to admit that the  eye candy in Compiz, puts vista to shame. :)
<Dr_Willis> jim live cd - a desktop cd. + installer button. :)
<jim> ok downloading via torrent now.
<Dr_Willis> alternative cd - starts asking Q's
<Dr_Willis> you 'might' want to just go with the beta... if you are brave. :)
<jim> but the desktop cd will at least tell me what it finds and ask me what I want to commit to . Installer button doesn't just start installing does it?
<Dr_Willis> of coruse not.
<Dr_Willis> theres a huge long wizard :0
<Dr_Willis> this isent windows. :)
<jim> ok thanks a lot, just double checking to remove an oops factor..
* Dr_Willis is reminded of a person who was mad that 'linux' was not in the windows 'add/remove programs' area - after he installed it.....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jim>  : ) .
<jim> off the top of your head can you think of anything other than my home directory that I may want to save to move into Kubuntu from FC6? I've downloaded a lot of programs on FC6 but I assume I'll find them all in Kubuntu repos..
<Dr_Willis> samba config if you use samba..
<Dr_Willis> vmware machines..
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you do really.
<intelikey> xorg.conf is it's special...    network configs if they are special...
<Dr_Willis> its good to keep backups of your xorg.conf - but it seems the different disrtos are doing a lot of varity in whats in xorg.conf tghese days..
<jim> ok none of that , ya thats not a fair question. Oh ya xorg.conf good idea : )
<Dr_Willis> little things - font paths and so forth. often are radicially different.
<Dr_Willis> but a xorg.conf backup has saved my backside on many a day
<intelikey> that's pretty much every thing...    just special configs if any and  /homw
<intelikey> homw ???  heh   home maybe.
<jim> ok thank you. You've been super helpful. Hopefully I'll be a happy Kubuntu user soon : )
<jcs7778> Is there a way to change the look of the kmenu, ive been looking through the systme settings dialogue and there don't seem to be any options, also I have found almonst nothing useful form various google searches
<intelikey> you'll probably be a kubuntu user.  happy is not dictated by distro...
<intelikey> jcs7778 right click the [K]   and configure it
<ManiDhillon> I'm in a problem, Its regarding MIME TYPES.
<ManiDhillon> Can anyone help me?
<jcs7778> intelikey: that only lets me change where things are not the look and feel, I am trying to change the general theme of the kmenu not the position of various things in the kmenu
<ManiDhillon> Whenever i click on any application to launch it, before launchinh it display a ERROR message that Could not find MIME type application/octet-stream
<hatter> i am on feisty and cant build the nvidia propietary module
<ManiDhillon> PLEASE help me!
<Dr_Willis>  Night all.,
<hatter> i have the sources and the 97 series driver from the nvidia website, with an mx440 card
<ManiDhillon> ! setting everything to default
<hatter> i get the error : /bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: not found
<hatter> in the nvidia log
<hatter> anyone got any clue about this error ?
<ManiDhillon> ! default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<intelikey> jcs7778 kcontrol theme
<Jucato> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah!
<rc-1> how many watts of power does a laptop draw
<tzanger> rc-1: depends, about 90 though
<rc-1> ah thanks
<intelikey> depends on what it's doing.   eye candy is high priced   but not as high as major disk io
<GUMMM> i have files in a folder and i want to delete one. how do i do that from the terminal?
<intelikey> and major disk io over a network to produce eye candy  == dead battery
<tzanger> if the supply's rated for 90W, I don't care what your eye candy's doing or your hard drive, you ain't getting more than that (not for very long, anyway)
<ardchoille> GUMMM: rm filename
<GUMMM> thanx
<intelikey> GUMMM rm /path/to/file.name
<intelikey> GUMMM rm reletive/path/to/file.name
<intelikey> tzanger the "not for very long"  makes sense.   but you can definitely pull higher than the rating on all (or at least almost all) PSU's
<intelikey> just not continuous
<level1> hi, how do I turn off the beeping in the virtual terminal?
<tzanger> intelikey: I am an industrial power electronics engineer...  trust me, I know :-)
<intelikey> level1 modprobe -r pcspeeker
<tzanger> there's continuous ratings, peak ratings, duty cycle, ambient temp, cooling method and other factors :-)
<intelikey> tzanger prezactly.
<level1> intelikey: doesn't that turn off all sounds, like amarok and stuff?
<tzanger> prezactly hahaa
<intelikey> level1 no.  only turns off the beep in console
<level1> intelikey: how can I disable it perminately?
<intelikey> level1 there is another way.   man bash for the specifics on it.
<intelikey> level1 you could blacklist the module   or setup /etc/inputrc  with the correct setting    as i said man bash for that
<level1> intelikey: its not in man bash
<intelikey> i think it is.
<level1> intelikey: do you see it somewhere? because I can't find it
<level1> how do I blacklist the module?
<intelikey> i'll install man-db and look   but i'm pretty sure it's there.
<intelikey> level1 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<intelikey> level1 in man bash under "readline veriables"   section   bell-style
<level1> okay, thanks
<intelikey> maybe other ways too
<intelikey> level1 you may want to look at  "show-all-if-*"   in man bash also
<intelikey> i actually prefer the system bell be usable, just not hear it each time in hit the tab key
<level1> intelikey: anyway, neither gutsy nor feisty will boot into anything besides fglrx... debian worked with vesa, but ati rejects my card
<level1> intelikey: is there a way to tell ati: "screw you, shut up, and boot X anyway"?
<intelikey> level1 eeek   ati and ubuntu  in my exp. are not on speeking terms.
<level1> intelikey: I meant ati the driver, not ati the company
<level1> intelikey: is there another driver that might work on my card?  mobility X1400?
<intelikey> level1 not usless you can use a generic driver of some kind there isn't.    vga(which you don't want)  vesa(which you can't use) or ati which is probably the propritary driver.
<level1> intelikey: is there a driver called radeon?
<level1> intelikey: I'd consider using vga at this point, fglrx is going to cause my computer to burn up, its overheating
<intelikey> if fbcon is working you could kernel frame buffering as an X driver   but that will most likely really hose things if you drop out of x for any reason
<level1> intelikey: hmmm... well, from the sound of it, I think I'll just go back to debian
<intelikey> use what works for you man.
<level1> intelikey: I was hoping that there was something that would fix it, like changing some of the options in xorg.conf
<level1> intelikey: was gutsy supposed to have bullet proof X?
<intelikey> it's not released yet.
<intelikey> it's "beta"
<level1> intelikey: I'm running it now, I thought it would fix some of my problems
<intelikey> you can ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<level1> intelikey: and I for sure don't have bullet proof X
<twylight> hey
<intelikey> yeah i have mentioned several times in here that "not all hardware can use VESA vidio"  but no one listens to me.   i'm just that ranting lunatic
<twylight> that's why we love you
<intelikey> tyu
<intelikey> -u
<twylight> I'm looking for a halfway decent ORPG
<twylight> not daimonin
<intelikey> falcons eye ?
<twylight> let me restate what I want
<twylight> an online role playing game
<intelikey> not sure that qualifies as "half way" ...
<twylight> graphical
<twylight> with other people
<intelikey> graphic and rpg in one breath ???
<twylight> something worth playing at 3:00 AM when I've got insomnia
<intelikey> wesnoth ?
<MasterShrek> how can i get rid of strigi? its totally kicking my computer's ass
<intelikey> not really rpg i dont guess
<twylight> remember first star online?
<twylight> something like that
<intelikey> actually.  no.   i'm not a gamer.
<intelikey> !tome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !game
<RurouniJonezZzZ> Does Eve Online have a linux client yet?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> dumb bot.
<NickPresta> MasterShrek, nethack. It's good at 3am and 3pm :)
<MasterShrek> NickPresta, ?
<twylight> nethack is not an online game
<intelikey> NickPresta graphical ?
<ardchoille> twylight: bzflag ?
<NickPresta> you can use the QT interface if you want although I prefer the text-based version
<twylight> I hate shooting down suggestions
<twylight> bzflag isn't an RPG
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get remove strigi-daemon...duh
<ardchoille> Ah, true
<intelikey> you already shot mine down and i only give one
<intelikey> or two
<ardchoille> MasterShrek: Sounds like Gutsy
<intelikey> maybe fifty seven   but no more
<NickPresta> twylight, I don't know of any MMPORGs that are good. I've only played WoW and Guild Wars
<twylight> >.>
<twylight> this is frustrating
<MasterShrek> ardchoille, yea it is, i guess i didnt think about the fact that strigi wasnt in feisty
<twylight> and yet, this is why sourceforge exists
<twylight> for people like me to MAKE software that doesn't exist yet
<ardchoille> MasterShrek: Maybe join #ubuntu+1 ?
<twylight> however I can't code
<MasterShrek> ardchoille, im in there too, i figured it out myself tho =D
<intelikey> twylight xml ?
<ardchoille> twylight: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<NickPresta> twylight, there's a whole world of out there that is free of charge and open source. Any missing features are your fault ;)
<intelikey> gametome.org   i think is another source.
<twylight> you guys are awesome
<intelikey> is another source i think ?   which is propper grammer ?
<twylight> thanks ^_^
<twylight> in soviet russia, another source is YOU!!
<ardchoille> intelikey: Proper grammar on irc? Surely you jest.
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> but i really don't know which is correct english so i asked ?
<intelikey> neither maybe.
<intelikey> this language starts on the wrong side of the page anyway.
<NickPresta> haha
<NickPresta> English is like Perl. Too many ways to do one thing and it looks confusing as hell to someone trying to learn the syntax ;)
<intelikey> true dat
* twylight looks at her system specs
<NickPresta> twylight, what do you see?
<twylight> none of this is real
<twylight> I see the code
<twylight> I am the one!
<twylight> :P
<NickPresta> haha
<arvin2212> hi guys
<intelikey> arvin2212
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> hmm...actually im using ubuntu
<arvin2212> i was using kubuntu yesterday
<arvin2212> but something went horribly wrong so i had to use ubuntu
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> hmm
<twylight> the word "palindrome" should be a palindrome
<intelikey> the #ubuntu channel is ---------->
<arvin2212> yes i know im there as well
<arvin2212> :
<arvin2212> :D
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<twylight> D: but you're not using kubuntu
<intelikey> not asking support questions either   so it hardly matters...
<arvin2212> just want to ask u guys.. im having an ati x550 graphic card. Planning to install compiz but when i update my card, i cant run the desktop effects menu...any solutions for that?
* intelikey spoke to soon
<arvin2212> :F
<intelikey> the #ubuntu channel is ---------->
<arvin2212> ok..
<intelikey> not trying to just brush you off
<arvin2212> heh
<arvin2212> no proem
<arvin2212> problem*
<intelikey> just that the answers that we would give are probably kde specific
<arvin2212> just wanted to see if anyone here have encountered the same problem
* intelikey hates pools 
<intelikey> polls ?
<rathel> In Ktorrent how do I check if I have full connection?
<intelikey> show of hands,  how many hate polls   (or pools, which ever you like)
<intelikey> see everyone else hates them too
<Daisuke-Laptop> or does everyone love them?
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop well there's your answer...  :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> very paradoxical of you
<intelikey> ty
<Daisuke-Laptop> paradoxical?  is that a word?
<twylight> yes it is
<twylight> my back hurts
<Daisuke-Laptop> did i use it right?
<intelikey> yes
<Daisuke-Laptop> wow
<intelikey> more or less.
<Daisuke-Laptop> 1:30 in the morning and i didn't completely eff up :D
<intelikey> like    less is more than more, cause more is less than less   <<<
<eMaX> hi all
<twylight> any furries in here?
<intelikey> eMaX
<twylight> furries are awesome
<eMaX> how can I get rid of the "device discovery" windows that pop up whenever a new bluetooth device walks by my laptop - at the same time not switching off bluetooth altogether as I use it myself
<Daisuke-Laptop> !offtopic |  For Bob's sake, please
<ubotu> For Bob's sake, please: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke-Laptop> i wanted to say "eww"
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> eMaX i have no idea.    sorry.    but be patient, maybe someone else does.
<eMaX> hr
<eMaX> tnx
<intelikey> hmmm, to bob?
<pramod> hello guys...
<intelikey> pramod
<pramod> i need to install mp3 support for my kubuntu... anyone knows how to do it?
<pramod> when i try to play an mp3 file... it tells me there is no mp3 support... :(
<pramod> help me anyone..
<Pramod> anybody there?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> Pramod: install libxine-extracodecs
<Pramod> okie thanx brothers...
<Pramod> and anyone knows about jBaci here?
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsmith> whats a good wireless card to use, since I have broadcom in this laptop?
<intelikey> check the supported hardware page
<dsmith> :P
<intelikey> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pramod> jBaci is a concurrent programming simulator... made in java
<intelikey> thus the preceeding "j" in it's name...
<Pramod> and yes... i use panda3d... it tell me to use hardware accelerated driver... u know where can i get one?
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pramod> okie
<intelikey> i'm not an okie,  i'm an arkie
<intelikey> well no i'm not that eithere
<intelikey> but anyway
<dsmith> I have a Netgear card at home I'll try that
<dsmith> Broadcom = too much work
<intelikey> heard that some place     heh.   thought   "like there is a differance ???"
* Jucato hands intelikey his medication
<NickPresta> Goodnight #kubuntu!
* Jucato as #kubuntu, says goodnight to NickPresta
<intelikey> Jucato that may be my problem,  i haven't taken any meds.      not in 12 years now.
<Jucato> no wonder...
<intelikey> well you'd think it would have worked it's way out of my drug streem by now.....
<intelikey> err blood.
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> which ever you have...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> neither
* Jucato only has iostream
<intelikey> wait.  i lied.    i took two asprines   about 7 years ago,   just remembered that.        </blushes>
<intelikey> seriously i think that's all.
<Jucato> heh
* intelikey notes to self,   sad when you need to prepend "serious" to a post.....
<intelikey> iostream goes into toilet Jucato     shhewwy
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> input output stream ...   never mind.
<killermach> where do I download gutsy? all I find is 7.04 fiesty?
<intelikey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> killermach: gutsy is currently still in beta, you can get or upgrade to gutsy, follow the instructions from http://kubuntu.org
<killermach> found it thanks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<notv> do you think it will be relatively stable by the 18th?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm sure
<intelikey> so what new things can we expect in 8.4  or is 8.4 an LTS   i.e 8.6 ???
<Jucato> notv: it's supposed to be released on the 18th
<Daisuke-Laptop> bear in mind this is google-style beta, not microsoft-style beta
<Daisuke-Laptop> 8.04 is LTS
<Jucato> not even kde-style-beta :P
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop hmmm   ok.   so it could be delaied like dapper was.    depending on the development     right.
<Daisuke-Laptop> i've been running gutsy since a week or so after tribe 5, and i haven't had any issues with it
<Daisuke-Laptop> it could, but pretty unlikely
<intelikey> wasn't likely with dapper either.   but happened
<Daisuke-Laptop> part of that could also be attributed to the fact that dapper was an LTS release
<intelikey> i wonder if any one has fixed the bug in ucf (dapper) yet ?
<notv> what does LTS stand for
<Daisuke-Laptop> long-term support
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<holycow> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Daisuke-Laptop> whereas standard releases are only supported for 18 months
<Daisuke-Laptop> which means as of the 8.04 release, i can officially start ignoring anyone using edgy :D
<notv> i couldnt get the ati card on my laptop to work well with feisty
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop you mean you haven't already ?
<notv> i hope ill have better luck with gutsy
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey: i try not to
<intelikey> well may bob bless you.
<holycow> is there a way to try kde4 on ubuntu without hosing kubuntu settings?
<intelikey> but you can't ignore dapper Q's for another 3.5 years   heh
<Daisuke-Laptop> only for server
<notv> what about breezy
<notv> how long was that supported
<Daisuke-Laptop> breezy's already EOLed
<Daisuke-Laptop> i think it stopped last october
<intelikey> notv dapper was the first LTS
<notv> i see
<holycow> dapper has been an excellent release for us
<holycow> from a user perspective
<intelikey> ;/
<holycow> hopefully the next one will as high quality release too
<intelikey> hopefully much higher.
<holycow> that too
<holycow> we bought canonical support but used it only once
<holycow> but we will keep on buying support ... one never knkows
<Daisuke-Laptop> holycow: if you're still using dapper, you've completely missed a year and a half of inprovements to the operating system
<holycow> *rolls eyes*
<holycow> your talking to someone who has 200+ workstations to look after at work
<intelikey> *smiles*
<holycow> please don't talk to me about what i'm missing
<Daisuke-Laptop> a pleasant attitude, that's what you're missing.
<notv> what are they used for?
<Daisuke-Laptop> but anyhow
<holycow> thank you captain obvious
* intelikey salutes.
<holycow> notv: just regular word processing
<Firefishe> Does anyone here use a blackberry 8830 from Verizon and connect with it using kubuntu?
<intelikey> didn't know rank was present.
<Daisuke-Laptop> things have improved greatly since dapper's release in all areas of the OS.
<holycow> you haven't run a corporate network before have you?
<intelikey> Daisuke-Laptop how is the console improved ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm not telling you to switch everything over
<Daisuke-Laptop> intelikey: most aspects.
<holycow> your not exactly a) giving me new information considering we have a testing lab
<Daisuke-Laptop> you're
<holycow> and b) in large deployments stability trumps features
<holycow> and of course, also ...
<Daisuke-Laptop> yes, dapper is stable
<Daisuke-Laptop> but it's not that great of a release
<holycow> c) ubuntu releases are faaaaaaaaaaar to quick
<Daisuke-Laptop> holycow: that's your opinion
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you don't like it, don't use it
<killermach> the release announcement for "version Upgrade" says "welcome to 6.10"
<intelikey> holycow even in one user boxes  stability trumps new *     imo.
<holycow> of far too shitty quality to actually let a sys admin just rely on a dist upgrade
<Daisuke-Laptop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<killermach> what did I do wrong.. I'm running a fresh install of 7.04 CDROM now
<intelikey> killermach wasn't you\
<Daisuke-Laptop> holycow: if you hate it SOOO much, roll your own distro
<holycow> your a fucking idiot
<holycow> you don't even read what i write
<killermach> I don't want to upgrade to 6.10 from 7.04
<Daisuke-Laptop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke-Laptop> i did read what you wrote
<holycow> if you have an opinion i recommend at least making it relavent
<Daisuke-Laptop> and you're being belligerent at best.
<Daisuke-Laptop> i *never said* you should upgrade everything for the sake of upgrading
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you saw that, you're putting words into my mouth, which i do not appreciate
<holycow> thats true, your just spouting off random opinions about things of no consequence
<intelikey> ok can i call  peace here.    lets burry the hatchet   but not in someone's head.
* holycow chomps on another burrito
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm not even going to bother
<killermach> intelikey: if I proceed w/ upgrade will I get gutsy or 6.10?
<Daisuke-Laptop> windows misses you.
<intelikey> killermach i would "hope" that it wouldn't "downgrade" to 6.10   but i can't tell you for sure.
<killermach> intelikey: ok.. better left for tomorrow.. thanks
<killermach> intelikey: ok.. it was me.. here is the pattern
<intelikey> killermach  one could start the process and then    cat /etc/apt/sources.list   and see if it says gutsy or edgy   if edgy   then kill it.   no harm done.
<killermach> I open adept, click fetch updates, then version update and it says 6.10
<killermach> I close adept reopen and DON'T click fetch updates, just click version update and I get 7.10
<osh_> Can someone decipher this for me? Whats the version number of knetworkmanager? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/kde/knetworkmanager
<intelikey> Package: knetworkmanager (1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5)
<osh_> intelikey: Yeah, what's the version? 1? 0.2? 1-0? 5?
<Daisuke-Laptop> 0.2
<intelikey> oh Hobbsee and  rob  just joined,   i guess yall will streighten up now...
<Hobbsee> heh
<rob> boo!
<osh_> I'm sure it makes sense to someone but it's just confusing to me.
<npurciful> hello
<kkathman> nah I never straighten up
<osh_> Daisuke-Laptop: Ah. The number after the : is the version then? Is that true for all packages?
<intelikey> osh_ i'm assuming that  that is the version.    (1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5)   but i don't know.    they can use any char in the version string they want
<npurciful> man i am stumped, i am trying to make a script to check for mp3 then see if a ogg exists, this cant be that hard but i have spent 4hour trying to figure it out
<killermach> gusty upgrade in progress. time to logout
<osh_> npurciful: Doesn't seem hard. What are you trying to do?
<intelikey> npurciful give a little more info and i'm sure someone can help with it.
<osh_> intelikey: The version numbereing is sligthly confusing don't you agree? What's with the 2 ubuntus in there? It probably means something but it isn't obvious for someone who hasn't seen it before.
<npurciful> osh_: resurse mp3 directory and check to see if a ogg of the same name exist in same directory
<intelikey> osh_ i've seen it lots.  but have no idea why they do that.    basicly the second ubuntu# gets changed with patches   but the main version  with releases
<npurciful> then if it exist delete mp3
<npurciful> I am converting my mp3 collection to ogg
<Daisuke-Laptop> admirable
<Daisuke-Laptop> but a bad idea
<Daisuke-Laptop> go from source wherever possible
<Daisuke-Laptop> (rip to ogg)
<npurciful> i did, but some of my collection the orginal are scratch bad and cant
<Daisuke-Laptop> because transcoding from mp3 to ogg causes what you'll probably find to be unacceptable sound quality :\
<npurciful> yes that is a concern
<intelikey> npurciful find /base/dir/ -type f -iname '*.mp3' | while read Q ;do [ -f "`echo "$Q" | sed s/\.mp3/\.ogg/`" ]  && rm "$Q" ;done
<intelikey> test it some place safe,  i make no promices.
<kkathman> man that looks like greek
<kkathman> lol
<osh_> intelikey: you beat me to it.
<intelikey> no it's   geek
<kkathman> well I was trying to be nice
<intelikey> osh_ sorry.  next time type faster.
<osh_> intelikey: or think faster... :-)
<npurciful> thanks
<kkathman> or just be quiet and HE looks like the geek :)
<intelikey> kkathman actually it's simple shell grammer,   i write lots of shell scripts.
<holycow> npurciful: Daisuke-Laptopis correct, if you can try rip from source otherwise your loosing data
<kkathman> me no writey the scripty much
<kkathman> I prefer higher levels of programming - have done WAY too much assembler and lower in  my life
<kkathman> shell reminds me too much of assembler lol
<intelikey> i wrote that in one line,  so you don't even need to make a script out of it to test it.     but do interpret "/pase/dir/"
<intelikey> base/dir even.
* intelikey wonders how   b  came out  p  ???
* intelikey the typo king...
<kkathman> gremlins
* kkathman passes the insecticide to intelikey
<intelikey> npurciful find /base/dir/ -type f -iname '*.mp3' | while read Q ;do [ -f "`echo "$Q" | sed s/\.mp3/\.ogg/`" ]  && echo "rm \"$Q\"" ;done    <<< by using that you can test what it will do, without it doing anything.
<npurciful> script worked
<intelikey> of course it worked,    only question is "did it work correctly"    :)))\
<npurciful> that is why i have reduntant backups
<intelikey> npurciful :)
* osh_ will now test the new xorg and hopefully get back to some sane defaults instead of the broken xorg that the upgrade provided...
<intelikey> npurciful  also when someone in irc gives a multi-command string  and you are putting it in a script    you can convert each single  ;  into a newline.  thus making the script much more readable.
<kkathman> what upgrade provided a broken xorg?
<intelikey> npurciful  ; && || &    are all command seperators.
<intelikey> they do each function somewhat differently though.  not exactly interchangable
<npurciful> i just dont know about this ogg thing though i know there would be loss when converting to ogg
<intelikey> no,  doesn't need to be.
<npurciful> oh crap all my song that are convert are 1second short
<intelikey> ogg can be loss less
<intelikey> npurciful eeek.  that's not good.
<intelikey> what did you use to convert them ?
<npurciful> hum
<npurciful> audiokonv
<intelikey> mp32ogg
<npurciful> okay
<intelikey> !find mp32ogg
<intelikey> !info vorbis-tools
<ubotu> Found: mp32ogg
<ubotu> vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-6build1 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 732 kB
<intelikey> that's the command and the package you find it in.
<npurciful> okay
<intelikey> can be used in a script to convert them.   man mp32ogg   has the specifics on how to use.  and the same syntax i gave for finding the files can easily be converted to do the converting.
<intelikey> i think i made a script for that one time.  i'll see if i still have it.   something like    convert-mp3.sh base/dir/name     was the simple syntax for it.   and it made .oggs out of all mp3's.
<intelikey> hmm not on this box.... checking another.
<intelikey> no can't find it.  but if you can't figure it out just give a yell and i'll drop you another line.
<intelikey> npurciful and  #bash   is a wonderful place to find help with shell scripts.      when me or stdin are not here.
<intelikey> or you could use audacity to convert them.   but that's a little like using a jack hammer to drive a thumb tack
<npurciful> okay
<npurciful> i will use find w/ exec
<kkathman> what would be the command you put in the konq browser to look at all computers on a network??
<kkathman> if Im using smb?
<intelikey> works but you can't string commands inside of find can you ?     i never got it to work right...
<kkathman> I know in ubuntu you can put network:// and its bring sup everything on the network
<kkathman> but is there nothing in Konq?
<intelikey> kkathman why not in konqueror ?
<intelikey> oh.
<npurciful> i dont know maybe you cant
<stdin> kkathman: smb:/
<intelikey> three slashes.
<kkathman> doesnt work
<kkathman> well smb works but it gives it by share - instead of by box
<kkathman> oh wait its doesnt
<kkathman> it just does a Locate on smb
<danny500> #ubuntu
<kkathman> ahhh its smb:///
<intelikey> didn't i say that ?
<kkathman> but it only brings up the windows networks :( not the other 2 linux boxes I have :(
<intelikey> picky picky....
<intelikey> :)
<kkathman> yeah but it doesnt include the linux boes
<kkathman> :(
<stdin> smb:/  shows me the workgroups, then the servers, then the shares
<stdin> including linux samba servers
<kkathman> rught
<intelikey> sorry.  you have exhosted my database
<kkathman> nope doesnt show the linux ones
<kkathman> but nautilus does
<kkathman> odd
<kkathman> ahhh I see what happend
<kkathman> heh
<kkathman> funny
<presto101> anyone care to chat for a sec about kubuntu and kde
<kkathman> I need to change the linux boxes' workgroup :)
<intelikey> presto101 general chatter   in  #kubuntu-offtopic     support in here
<intelikey> or general chatter in here until stdin gets tired of it.
<presto101> im new to linux and ive only really worked a bit with gnome
<presto101> oh ok sorry
<intelikey> presto101 if it's questions about the system  just ask in here
<presto101> shall i leave or stay
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> stay.  he'll tell you if it's time to move on.
<presto101> im familiar with gnome not so much with kde what are kde's strengths
<intelikey> right click everything
<Daisuke-Laptop> presto101: are you familiar with the image comparing the remote control for men with the remote control for women?
<stdin> it's extremely configurable
<presto101> ah good analogy daisuke-laptop
<intelikey> xsreemly
<npurciful> find -iname *.mp3 -exec \mp32ogg --quality=10 --verbose {} \; output ogg is still 1second sort
<presto101> i just wanted to explore as i get familiar with linux to find for me the right enviroment
<npurciful> hum
<intelikey> !codecs | npurciful could it be a missing codec?
<ubotu> npurciful could it be a missing codec?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> presto101: you can install it along side gnome to try it out
<Daisuke-Laptop> presto101: try em all, play around, there's nothing wrong with that at all
<presto101> up until now its been mostly mint but i think im wanting something more
<npurciful> i got lame and vorb installed
<intelikey> presto101 just add the other desktop environments   and test
<presto101> how stable is 7.10 beta
<intelikey> npurciful does it give any error message ?
<stdin> it's beta, that should give a clue to stability
<intelikey> presto101 beta
<intelikey> at least as stable as water
<Daisuke-Laptop> presto101: for most hardware configurations?  more stable than the initial release of a new OS from that other company
<npurciful> no just moves on to the next song
<stdin> it may never break for you, but then it may
<presto101> i was thinking about trying it
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's the *most* that poses the problem
<presto101> from the screenshots kubuntu looks the nicest out of it mepis and pclos
<intelikey> npurciful idk.  without an error message to go on, i can't even venture a guess
<presto101> well enough of me asking silly questions im gonna install be back later
<intelikey> tre bon chance pinguin
<Daisuke-Laptop> well, bedtime(ish)
<osh_> How do I modify the path that modprobe looks into? I need it to look in more places for modules...
<stdin> more places? modules should only be in /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION
<twylight> a cat is gine too
<twylight> I failed
<twylight> please do not look upon my shameful failure at an internet meme
<osh_> Hmm. Modueles that I need loaded are in 2.6.20-15-something and my currently running kernel is 2.6.20-16. The modules work if I load them manually though.
<presto101> well im installing 7.10 right now
<osh_> Just copy them to the correct place or should I do something more elegant?
<_2> ah good timming... on the reset.      i think i will make last rounds now.   and just walk slower.    gooday fellows.
<stdin> osh_: you can't load modules from a different kernel version
<stdin> osh_: or rather, it's a bad idea
<osh_> stdin: it's vmware-modules like vmnet and vmmon. It works loading them but how do you suggest I do?
<stdin> osh_: for the server or player?
<osh_> stdin: server. Remove the package and reinstall it?
<stdin> osh_: the package "vmware-server-kernel-modules" should make sure the version for your kernel are installed
<osh_> stdin: vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 2.6.20.5-15.20                         vmware-server modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.20)
<osh_> stdin: That's the one I have installed. But I use teh 2.6.20-16 kernel.
<osh_> s/teh/the/g
<stdin> !info vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16 | osh_
<ubotu> osh_: vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16: vmware-server modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.20). In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2709 kB, installed size 7096 kB
<osh_> stdin: Huh? Shouldn't I get that as an update since I have a version of them installed already?
<stdin> osh_: only if you have "vmware-server-kernel-modules" installed (not the same as "vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15")
<osh_> stdin: This one? vmware-server-kernel-modules           2.6.20.15.14                           vmware-server kernel module dependency package
<stdin> osh_: make sure you have the security/multiverse repository enabled
<npurciful> okay, i guess i am going to lave my mp3 collection mp3, and intelikey thanks for the script i used it to delete the convert files instead of the other way around :)
<kkathman> when something is beta - I think people need to realize that you SHOULD NOT install it unless you want to help the ubuntu peeps debug things, otherwise LEAVE IT ALONE :) hehe
<npurciful> this one second deal can only be from converting mp3 > wave > vorbis
<kkathman> I just saw 2 more people asking about the "beta" gutsy :)
<bentob0x> k while we're on the subject with the modules, how can I add some more modules?
<stdin> compile and install them
<bentob0x> is there no way to add them dynamically?
<stdin> they can be loaded and unloaded dynamically
<stdin> but you can't just drop a module in and say "use it"
<bentob0x> ok have a quick look here if you don't mind stdin: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/netsetup.html#linux_host_setup
<bentob0x> I'm a bit stuck there, not knowing the internals of the linux kernel
<bentob0x> (yet)
<bentob0x> :)
<stdin> bentob0x: don't worry about that. I know (because I've used pearpc) it "just works" :)
<bentob0x> ahaa
<bentob0x> I tried it but it doesn't seem to want to enable networking
<osh_> stdin: security/multiverse. Will have a look for it.
<stdin> bentob0x: you have to run pearpc as root (sudo ppc configfile)
<bentob0x> k going to try now
<osh_> stdin: Should the security-repository also contain the "multiverse" word?
<stdin> osh_: should be a line like "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse"  (or just add multiverse to the end of a like like that)
<stdin> and make sure restricted is in there too
<osh_> stdin: Did that. Got some new packages to install now it seems. Thanks for the tip.
<osh_> And there's the kernel modules too. Thanks a bunch.
<stdin> :)
<ksivaji> is it possible to edit a pdf file
<osh_> ksivaji: Depends. But generally yes.
<ksivaji> osh_ how is there any tool for that
<ksivaji> pdf is a read only text file or its a image file
<osh_> http://www.linux.com/articles/113907
<osh_> ksivaji: http://www.linux.com/articles/113907
<ksivaji> osh_  ok
<osh_> ksivaji: But some pdfs are write-protected and other odd things. So it might not work all the time.
<osh_> ksivaji: Also, Adobe has a pdf-editor in their commercial app. (Not just the reader). Don't know the name? Acrobat?
<ksivaji> osh_  i am kubunt how can i use acrobat
<stdin> you can download acrobat reader, but it's not in the repos
<ksivaji> ho
<stdin> from adobe
<tommy> scusate, c' qualcuno a cui possa chiedere una cosa?
<zenum> hey, i just download the gusy beta and upon booting up on a toshiba laptop i got ridiculously huge fonts... is there a way to change the dpi in the live cd before fully booting up?
<Jucato> !it | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tommy> ok thanks
<zenum> i've seen on forums and bug reports that similar things have been happening in gnome.. but i havn't found any occurences in kde...
<elitrou> i'm trying to install nokia pc suite and get an error message msi.dll missing. how do i fix it?
<elitrou> anyone here?
<Mr_Sonoma> i havent ever used the site nor do i know where in your wine system to put the .dll but looks like you can download it from here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msi
<elitrou> once downloaded, where should i save it?
<Mr_Sonoma> found that on a quick google search for msi.dll
<Mr_Sonoma> again i dont use wine so i dont know.
<elitrou> thanks anyhow :)
<Mr_Sonoma> sorry i couldnt be more help, if you look at wine.hq i think it is (the wine website) you may fine a wiki on that issue
<Mr_Sonoma> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mr_Sonoma> or use the like ubotu just gave
<Mr_Sonoma> link even
<elitrou> thanks guys, sorry for a newbie questions - i am a newbie :)
<Mr_Sonoma> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/57825-install-dlls-wine.html turned up after a google search for .dll in wine looks like it might have the info you need
<Mr_Sonoma> remember google.com is your friend =)
<arun> FUCK
<twylight> MYTHBUSTERS
<elitrou> I have a strange problem - java is not recognized as a valid command in the konsole, despite the fact that sun's JRe is installed. any ideas?
<shar9313> join #winehq
<twylight> what the fuck was that
<twylight> on a similar note, elitrou, I cannot run runescape in any browser under kubuntu
<emilsedgh_> !mouth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mr_Sonoma> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<twylight> k
<Mr_Sonoma> that the one you were looking for emilsedgh_ ?
<emilsedgh_> yes Mr_Sonoma :), thanks :)
<Mr_Sonoma> =)
<bmarks> hi new to irc, how do i register a nic?
<pag> !register | bmarks
<ubotu> bmarks: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Mr_Sonoma> bmarks type /nickserv help
<twylight>  /msg nickserv help register
<bmarks> thanks\
<twylight> I need food
<adlisyakir> hye
<lars_> Hallo
<adlisyakir> i had done installation of kubuntu 6.06 for my laptop
<twylight> ok
<adlisyakir> so, i want to connect the internet with using wireless that are built-in in my laptop
<lars_> i don`t speak english
<adlisyakir> so, it detected the cavorage of wireless
<pag> !de | lars_
<ubotu> lars_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<twylight> is knetworkmanager installed?
<twylight> it should be
<adlisyakir> but.. went i want click and connected.. it fail
<adlisyakir> even i put the security password from wireless courage
<adlisyakir> why? who know to overcome this problem
<twylight> what kind of encryption does your network use?
<adlisyakir> encryption?? what do u mean? the model of wireless or whaT/
<adlisyakir> ?
<adlisyakir> i'm using wireless that are built-in in my laptop
<twylight> your network
<twylight> might be encrypted with AES, WPA, WEP
<adlisyakir> WEP
<alexandre> #ubuntu-fr
<adlisyakir> WEP with a password..
<twylight> ASCII password
<adlisyakir> so, i'm just set automatic, and put the WEP security with click at ASCII
<adlisyakir> but it still not connect.. i say conection failed..
<twylight> maybe he didn't want help
<Mr_Sonoma> dunno
<Mr_Sonoma> well maybe i should take a min and ask for some help with my ATI nightmare on my 2nd computer =) the screen doesnt fit the monitor......windows show bigger than the actual CRT screen
<Mr_Sonoma> restricted modules and uh...i forget the other is installed from the repo
* twylight counts her change
<ardchoille> Compiling an app, I get this "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"  How do I solve this error?
<pag> !xincludes | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<ardchoille> pag: Ah, figured as much, thank you
<pag> np :)
<dhq> Jucato: hey
<dhq> Jucato: well about the desktop search it takes memory as it indexes all the files
<Jucato> dhq: yes?
<dhq> Jucato: so it takes 100% memory
<Jucato> yes?
<Maxey2> hello
<Maxey2> i'm new to linux and i would like to know how do i change folder permissions to my user?
<pag> Maxey2, what are you trying to achieve?
<Maxey2> i want to copy some files to a folder in the usr folder
<Maxey2> but it won't let me
<ardchoille> Maxey2: If it's a folder outside your $HOME, then it's a bad idea to change perms on it
<pag> Maxey2, why do you need to copy there?
<Maxey2> but i really need to copy these files there
<Maxey2> to install flash
<ardchoille> Maxey2: Use sudo to copy
<ardchoille> !sudo | Maxey2
<ubotu> Maxey2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> !flash | Maxey2
<ubotu> Maxey2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Maxey2> i tried, but when i'm on roo, i can't even navigate through irectories
<Maxey2> yeah, bnut i'm using ubuntu64
<stdin> !flash64 | Maxey2
<ubotu> Maxey2: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ardchoille> Maxey2: flash on 64 bit is very tricky
<Maxey2> i noticed
<Maxey2> and i only used linux for the first time yesterday
<ardchoille> Maxey2: You need to learn about sudo
<Maxey2> i have a rough idea
<Maxey2> well, top be honest i know what it does, but not how to use it
<stdin> read the link from ubotu
<Maxey2> i have the wrapper installed
<Maxey2> i just can't copy the files
<ardchoille> Maxey2: If you read that sudo tutorial, you'll know how
<Maxey2> ok thanks
<stdin> that nspluginwrapper can be buggy and eats CPU (so I've been told)
<ardchoille> I wouldn't even bother with the 64bit release right now.
<Maxey2> man, i don't want to switch to vista just to watch some homestarrunner
<Maxey2> :p
<stdin> you know you can run a 32bit install on 64bit hardware?
<Maxey2> i know
<Maxey2> they gave me this cd
<Maxey2> but from what i see, i rather just get a 32bit version
<Maxey2> anyway, i'm loving ubuntu and linux in general
<Maxey2> only if this supported direct-x...
<Maxey2> i would just ditch windows
<stdin> can't support directX, it's a MS product
<Maxey2> yeah
<stdin> (and they obviously won't let us use it)
<twylight> so clone it
<Maxey2> i heard there's some basic wrappers, but they're far from perfect
<stdin> twylight: why?
<stdin> we have OpenGL
<twylight> we should start a project to provide directx functionality on linux
<stdin> that's on windows two
<twylight> it'd open up more options
<stdin> tell developers to support it
<Maxey2> ms would lose way too much money open-source direct-x
<stdin> in face OpenGL runs on windows, linuz, Mac, BSD, etc
<stdin> *linux
<Maxey2> does ubuntu have an image burner?
<stdin> several
<Maxey2> kewl
<stdin> K3B is one of the best (and pre-installed in kubuntu)
<Maxey2> downloading ubuntu 32bits
<Maxey2> at almost 1Mb
<Maxey2> would be rad if i could downgrade it while keeping my stuff
<Maxey2> :p
<stdin> that's why having a separate /home partition is nice
<Maxey2> irc in my country is just dead
<Maxey2> i used to be there on its peak
<ardchoille> Just noticed that the Command textbox in kmenuedit has tab completion. Nice :)
<Maxey2> hey is there a way to put fonts like they were on windows
<Maxey2> i don't dig ubuntu fonts much
<stdin> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<stdin> ugg, forget that link, it's "gnomified"
<Maxey2> what does that mean?
<stdin> System Settings > Appearance > Fonts  to configure fonts
<Maxey2> that i know
<Maxey2> but i don't like the fonts a lot
<stdin> "gnomified" is the word I use to describe a page with gnome-only instructions
<stdin> until I "kdeifiy" the page
<ardchoille> stdin: There are several which could use "kdeifying"
<stdin> Maxey2: there are tons of fonts, open Adept and search for "font"
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, I usually trawl the wiki/help pages and do it. takes forever tho
<Jucato> s/several/lots/
<stdin> s/lots/just about all/
<Jucato> s/just about all/(just about all still means lots)/
<stdin> s/(just about all still means lots)/(just about all still means "lots")/
<Jucato> :D
<Maxey2> linux talk?
<ardchoille> yes
<stdin> sed talk
<Maxey2> k
<stdin> s/thing to replace/what to replace with/
<ardchoille> s/old text/new text/
<Maxey2> haha, i see
<Maxey2> clever
<ardchoille> Maxey2: When you learn to use the sed editor, you'll be using that
<Maxey2> what's it for?
<ardchoille> editing text in files
<stdin> if you have a text file that you want to replace all instances of a word/phrase with another word/phrase you use "sed 's/phrase 1/phrase 2/' file.txt" for example
<Maxey2> like, i could translate an app with that?
<stdin> there are better ways to translate, but you could
<Maxey2> ffs, adept needs root access
<stdin> well, yeah, it does
<Maxey2> what do i have to do?
<Maxey2> just su root?
<stdin> no
<pag> Maxey2, kdesu adept_manager
<Maxey2> in terminal?
<stdin> when you start adept from the menu it asks for your password
<Maxey2> it didn't
<pag> Maxey2, yup. or in Run Command (alt+f2)
<ardchoille> Maxey2: When you need to launch a gui app from the terminal, you need to use kdesu: kdesu app_name
<Maxey2> alright
<ardchoille> stdin: If you have apt-get running in a term and try to launch adept from the menu, do you get a popup warning telling you why adept won't be launched?
<Mr_Sonoma> you click on adept from a default install it should ask for your password...the link in the kmenu should already be set to run as root.
<Maxey2> now it asked for pass
<Maxey2> had to install kdesu
<ardchoille> Mr_Sonoma: if you run adept_manager from a term (non-root) you get a warning that you won't be able to use it for much.
<stdin> ardchoille: I get this http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5494/test7wr5.jpg
<ardchoille> Maxey2: You on Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu?
<Maxey2> Ubuntu 7.04
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, ok, that's good.
<ardchoille> Maxey2: Maybe you should be in #ubuntu
<Mr_Sonoma> ardchoille, yes i understand but if your using a gui app then why not click the gui link in the K menu to begin with?
<Maxey2> oh, you've been of help anyway
<ardchoille> Mr_Sonoma: He is on Ubuntu, he doesn't have kdesu
<King_anarky> hey guys
<King_anarky> can i get some help mounting a ntfs drive, second hd for file storage
<_Ahti> King_anarky, run fdisk -l /dev/hda
<_Ahti> see which partition it is
<King_anarky> its a completely different drive
<Mr_Sonoma> ardchoille, then i have missed something in the convo because now im wondering why use Adept instead of Synapic if using Gnome
<_Ahti> ah, which?
<King_anarky> second 1.3gb media
<_Ahti> k
<_Ahti> hmm
<King_anarky> says it has no Dev= entry
<_Ahti> soz, i've been using *BSD a lot lately, just trying to remember how it all goes on Linux
<ardchoille> Mr_Sonoma: That is because we assumed you were on Kubuntu.. since you came into this channel. That is why I usggested that you join #ubuntu
<ardchoille> s/you/he/
<_Ahti> hd0a would be hda1 in linux... right?
<Mr_Sonoma> ardchoille, got ya
<King_anarky> yeh
<_Ahti> no
<King_anarky> its hdd1 for the drive in question
<Mr_Sonoma> </confusion> LOL
<_Ahti> yeah
<King_anarky> hd ide sec slave (D)
* King_anarky thinks..
<_Ahti> say you have a folder called NTFS in your /media or /mnt
<King_anarky> dolphin can SEE it but wont let me mount it
<King_anarky> ok should i see?
<_Ahti> "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /mnt/NTFS"
<Maxey2> i only need to directly open the iso file with the cd creator and burn it?
<Mr_Sonoma> Maxey2, yes
<Maxey2> ok
<ardchoille> Maxey2: burn is as an image, not as data
<_Ahti> King_anarky: i think if you want it to be writable you'll need to do "sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/hdd1 /mnt/NTFS"
<Maxey2> yeah, it's burning as image
<King_anarky> ok
<_Ahti> That should do it :)
<ardchoille> Maxey2: Are you burning ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Maxey2> ubuntu
<King_anarky> hrm
<Maxey2> but is kubuntu better?
<ardchoille> Maxey2: You really are better off in #ubuntu because they can give you help specific to Ubuntu
<King_anarky> doesnt exist, perhaps because i could not create the folder at /mnt/ntfs/
<King_anarky> h/o
<ardchoille> Maxey2: I feel kubuntu is better, yes
<Maxey2> what is the difference?
<ardchoille> Maxey2: All depends on whether you prefer the kde desktop or the gnome desktop
<King_anarky> i like kubuntu better also
<King_anarky> less problems on my end
<King_anarky> however
<King_anarky> kinsole command for make dir
<_Ahti> King_anarky: yeah you need to run "mkdir /mnt/ntfs" -.-
<King_anarky> ty
<Maxey2> what the hell, i'll just kubuntu also
<Maxey2> *get
<ardchoille> hehe
<Maxey2> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<King_anarky> >   <i get that?
<_Ahti> Maxey2, there's a meta-package found in synaptics
<ardchoille> Maxey2: Get the Desktop cd for both and try them both.
<_Ahti> Maxey2, Kubuntu is installable from the ubuntu repos
<Maxey2> is the beta stable?
<_Ahti> i think if you ran "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" you SHOULD end up with Kubuntu equivalent 0.0
<_Ahti> @ Maxey2
<King_anarky> ok i got ntfs folder made
<Maxey2> it'll just switch gnome to kde or do i need to make another insatllation?
<King_anarky> hrm so far so good..
<King_anarky> brb
<King_anarky> ok it mounted something
<King_anarky> "Could not enter /mnt/ntfs
<_Ahti> could not enter? did you run "mkdir /mnt/ntfs"?
<King_anarky> the dir is made yes
<_Ahti> ok
<_Ahti> so did you try cd into /mnt/ntfs?
<King_anarky> that worked in konsole
<_Ahti> right
<King_anarky> now i need to do it in KDE
<Maxey2> what is the best way to get kubuntu?
<_Ahti> If you're lazy, just download the .iso
<Maxey2> ok
<_Ahti> If you're willing to try, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<King_anarky> i got the iso :D
<_Ahti> and it'll download every package for it
<Maxey2> it'll just switch desktops?
<King_anarky> cuz i was using windows
<_Ahti> iso's better if you just wanna try kubuntu
<King_anarky> i actually think ill stay right here on KDe
<Fl3gma> tak to mi ho vyndej Ivane....
<Fl3gma> :D
<Fl3gma> pet minut stresu..
<_Ahti> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<King_anarky> mount point must be below /media
<_Ahti> I don't speak my many languages... respect the community -.-
<_Ahti> then mount it to
<_Ahti> to /media
<King_anarky> already mounted or busy
<King_anarky> apparently it worked yet i cant do anything even see it as root
<King_anarky> i can dir in konsole
<King_anarky> and after all that the file i want isnt on it
<King_anarky> lol
<_Ahti> lol
<sbucatino> hi i have gutsy when i install it the sound and microfone is so nice when i upgrade microfone are not so nice (alsamixer maxmized)
<Maxey2> i hope k3b doesn't also screw my disk
<wiki> hello
<Maxey2> hi
<wiki_> netaji
<adlisyakir> how to install wireless dirver in my laptop using kubuntu 6.06
<wiki_> hi
<King_anarky> get 7.04 :D
* King_anarky shuts up
<King_anarky> well thx for the help _ahti
<Maxey2> ok i'm out to install ubuntu 32
<King_anarky> ciao
<Maxey2> later
<adlisyakir> hye 7.04 can install in Pentium M or not?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to create a .zip file from the command line? which tool can do it ?
<pag> zorglu_, " zip directory " ?
<zorglu_> pag: seems good, thanks :)
<pag> zorglu_, actually, not quite, but that's the tool - read man-pages for instructions
<zorglu_> pag: that i can do, i only wanted to know the name of the tool :)
<_Ahti> ls /var/cache/apt/packages
<_Ahti> ...
<_Ahti> sigh
<pag> zorglu_, ok :)
<_Ahti> wrong window -.-
<la> oioioi
<cacrus> Hi , i m using kubuntu Feisty , my Keyboard has suddenly stopped working in kubuntu , it works with other users ,
<cacrus> can anyone help ?
<DiThi> hi
<DiThi> anyone using gutsy?
<_Ahti> DiThi, /join #ubuntu+1
<Kubuntu> How do I start gconftool --recursive-unset?
<Kubuntu> How do I start Thin Client Manager?
<Kubuntu> #edubuntu
<chook> plantange Xorg :( ecran noir total !!
<jamison_> any python scripters here
* WorkRoey raises his hand
<WorkRoey> what's up?
<adlisyakir> hye
<adlisyakir> help me
<adlisyakir> otaimerz@kubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<jamison_> how do you add to your paths
<adlisyakir> lo        no wireless extensions.
<adlisyakir> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<adlisyakir> eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:"HERMES I"
<adlisyakir>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: None
<adlisyakir>           Bit Rate:2 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3
<adlisyakir>           Retry limit:4   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<adlisyakir>           Power Management:off
<adlisyakir>           Link Quality=0/92  Signal level=134/153  Noise level=134/153
<adlisyakir>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<adlisyakir>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<adlisyakir> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<adlisyakir> i cannot connect to the wireless internet
<adlisyakir> why
<adlisyakir> why?
<Developing> check your passkey
<adlisyakir> passkey for what?
<Developing> for the AP connection
<ardchoille> !paste | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Developing> about kubuntu 7.10Beta: There's a bug in kmyfirewall
<adlisyakir> i'm using 6.06
<_Ahti> ardchoille: You can't connect to the internet? You think that paste helped..?
<_Ahti> ardchoille: Does it use WPA/TKIP enc?
<adlisyakir> so i'm not understand about linux.. i'm new user.
<_Ahti> Yeah i can see... back to my previous question?
<ardchoille> Developing: Perhaps you should make that bug known in #ubuntu+1 or file a bug report.
<Developing> thank you ardchoille :)
<_Ahti> Oops, i've talked to the wron person -.-
<jamison_> is there any python channels on here?
<_Ahti> lol, soz
<ardchoille> _Ahti: :)
<_Ahti> adlisyakir: Does it use WPA enc?
<adlisyakir> it using WEP
<_Ahti> wep, ok
<adlisyakir> so, how to solve this problem..
<adlisyakir> i want to connect the wireless internet using my laptop dell 400
<Developing> I can go out ... see you later Guy :) Byez
<_Ahti> yeah yeah, just wait
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 mode managed
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 key open
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 key off
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 essid "AP's SSID"
<_Ahti> just replace ra0 with eth1
<_Ahti> then run dhclient eth1
<adlisyakir> ok.. then.. u think it will help?
<_Ahti> yes
<_Ahti> ...no wait
<adlisyakir> _Ahti, see this : http://www.geocities.com/bangiwebnet/snapshot1.jpg , http://www.geocities.com/bangiwebnet/snapshot2.jpg , http://www.geocities.com/bangiwebnet/snapshot3.jpg  even it show like that, it still connection fail like i say before when iwconfig
<_Ahti> sorry
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 mode managed
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 key restricted
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 key [1]  "s:AP's wep key"
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 key [1] 
<_Ahti> iwconfig ra0 essid "AP's SSID"
<_Ahti> THAT's what you do -.-
<_Ahti> yet again, replace ra0 with eth1 and make it go with your setup
<adlisyakir> ok.. i will try..
<adlisyakir> want to change my os which i must restart windows first. ok
<stas_> hi
<sonoftheclayr> hi
<stas_> you hear my
<stas_> that is ql
<stas_> do you have msn
<svintung> hello, im having a problem connecting the internet with KDE(konqueror,kopete,ktorrent,etc), it works perfect with other non-kde applications like firefox, amsn and so on.. anyone know what can be wrong?
<pag> svintung, does ping www.google.com  work?
<svintung> yep, im online, talking with you right now :)
<pag> svintung, ok... the problem is probably due knetworkmanager - try turning it off (right click -> quit) and see, if Konq. starts to work
<didoman> hi all
<svintung> pag: it worked!
<svintung> thanks alot
<pag> svintung, np :)
<didoman> queldu'un peut me dire comment installer le driver de ma carte graphique Nvidia ?
<Chousuke> !fr
<GuHHH> is there any way to translate chm files?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<didoman> ok thanks
<Lacrymology> what's a good app to synchronize my sysclock?
<Lacrymology> it's way off
<DiThi> Lacrymology: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Lacrymology> I think it does it at startup, but the modem was off, and it didin't an' I dont want to restart
<Lacrymology> thanks
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato is reminded to make tea
<genii> Jucato: :)
* kkathman needs more coffee
<kkathman> actually I need sleep more :(
<genii> kkathman: Yeah me too, but not much choice, work starts at a certain hour ...bleh
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I just sleep in my chair at my desk
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> with any luck no one will come in
* stdin_ has been trying to install a printer on vista for 2 hours
<genii> Mine is not comfortable enough for that
<stdin_> I truely hate windows
<kkathman> stdin:  I dont hate it, but its certainly frustrating at times
<genii> stdin_: I hate even more the devices which rely on the insodes of Windows to drive them like winmodems and host-dependant printers etc
<genii> *insides
<kkathman> there are still winmodems ?
<kkathman> gee I thought those went away years ago
<stdin_> this is on my mothers laptop, I've tried direct connection, samba share and IPP. now I'm trying a PostScript driver
<kkathman> they werent a good idea back then either
<genii> kkathman: Almost all Conexants, then you have PCTel, SmartLink, etc etc
<kkathman> ugh
<kkathman> unfortunately, I dont see the end of windows any time soon
<genii> stdin_: So you can acess it from an external Kubuntu box?
<genii> kkathman: Me either
<kkathman> But to be honest, I'd really just like to see a coexistent world - where peropherl devices were much less OS despendent and the same for web standards compliancy
<Buztocdr> Good Day. I have a question - is it a right way to upgrade kubuntu with feisty replacing to gutsy @ sources.list?
<stdin_> genii: I can access it from this PC (Kubuntu) which it's connected to, I can access it from my laptop (Kubuntu) with IPP, I can access it from a VM (XP) with samba. But Vista... BAH!
<genii> stdin_: Did you install in windows the "Unix Printing Services" ?
<ubuntu_> hugh _
<stdin_> genii: vista doesn't have that service (in the network setup), but the equivelent "Internet Printing" option is on
<ubuntu_> ok
<stdin_> looks like the postscript driver works tho, test page printed :)
<stdin_> had to get it from adobe and install in XP compatibility mode, but it got it
<genii> stdin_: Bah they changed it again then (Unix Printing Services). ...lag...Postscript driver is usually pretty safe
<genii> Buztocdr: Since Edgy there is the upgrade-manager
<Buztocdr> genii: Do u mean adept updater?
<genii> Buztocdr: No
<genii> I'll find a link
<genii> Buztocdr: The upgrade page of Edgy to Feisty has the info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades process from Feisty to Gutsy will be similar
<Buztocdr> genii: Thank You for attention.
<genii> stdin_: I generally use network printers now
<stdin_> genii: this is on my home net, it's a Lexmark X1180
<genii> stdin_: I had pretty good experience with Lexmark. Usually pretty durable construction etc and drivers available. Tho mainly for printers i am an HP fanboy LOL. I own 5 HP laserjet 4 series printers and 1 series 5 colour one
<stdin_> well, before this lexmark I had a "dell", that was fun to setup :p
<thomas_> hi
<RurouniJones> Is there a handy batch renaming program included with Kubuntu?
<Jucato> RurouniJones: not installed by default. you can install krename
<RurouniJones> Chears
<RurouniJones> I was half expecting some smartarse to suggest a tortuous series of shell commands :)
<LjL> meh, tortuous series
<LjL> there is a "rename" command.
<thomas_> I'm looking for an application that can somewhat correcly calculate the remaining time my battery has before it's empty? Powermanager doesn't seem do do this even remotly correct, so I was wondering if anyone had a better alternative?
<thomas_> anybody?
<alexbobp> I've been having problems with the display settings in Ubuntu.  When I enable administrator mode, and then change settings in the "multiple monitors" section, the "apply" button stays grayed out.
<alexbobp> Does anybody else have this, or know how to fix it?
<thomas_> alexbobp: try running it with sudo from console
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> thomas_: try kpowersave.
* Jucato is not familiar with battery monitor's though
<thomas_> Jucato: okay, thanx anyway ;-)
<alexbobp> Okay, I'm trying sudo systemsettings
<poison--> mornin guys
<Jucato> thomas_: klaptopdaemon
<Jucato> alexbobp: kdesu systemsettings
<Jucato> alexbobp: or to be more exact, kdesu displayconfig
<alexbobp> how would sudo muck up config files?
<Jucato> hi poison--
<deadangel> hello , i need help plz
<poison--> JUcato :D
<poison--> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SweetMadness> oki oki
<alexbobp> As expected it doesn't prompt me for administrator mode, but the apply button is still disabled.
<alexbobp> Can somebody else do that and set dual-screen and see if your apply button is enabled?
<SweetMadness> i've downloaded the KUbuntu 7.04 on my HP Pavilion DV6000 , the Video card which is NVidia GeForce Go 7400 seems to be not recognized
<Jucato> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<SweetMadness> how can i make it be installed ?
<Jucato> !nvidia | SweetMadness
<ubotu> SweetMadness: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SweetMadness> thank u , i'll try it and come back.
<sakura-Chan> Salut^^
<stdin> !fr
<SweetMadness> i've downloaded the KUbuntu 7.04 on my HP Pavilion DV6000 , the Video card which is NVidia GeForce Go 7400 seems to be not recognized knowin i am using the 64bit ver
<stdin> sakura-Chan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sakura-Chan> thx
<sakura-Chan> #kubuntu-FR
<sakura-Chan> ?
<Lynoure> SweetMadness: you'll probably need the closed drivers for it, then
<stdin> sakura-Chan: /join #kubuntu-fe
<stdin> sakura-Chan: /join #kubuntu-fr <
<SweetMadness> i am tryin to install the restricted driver extras but it keeps givin me error when it starts the installation
<alexbobp> what's the error?
<thomas_> Jucato: Kpowersave seems to be the best one imo ;-)
<SweetMadness>  " There was an error committing changes , Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages . "
<jamison_> are there any good python help channels?
<genii> jamison_: #python ?
* stdin pokes at ubotu
<SweetMadness> alexbobp
<GuHHH> does someone knows a bittorrent client that let me choose files (inside a torrent) that i want to download, instead of all the files in the torrent?
<stdin> KTorrent
<alexbobp> GuHHH: I don't know of a bittorrent client that doesn't let you choose that
<GuHHH> gnome bittorrent seems to dont
<alexbobp> odd
<SweetMadness> i've downloaded the KUbuntu 7.04 on my HP Pavilion DV6000 , the Video card which is NVidia GeForce Go 7400 seems to be not recognized knowin i am using the 64bit ver
<BluesKaj> 'morning all :)
<Jucato> mornin'
<BluesKaj> hey Jucato ..seems quiet
<dyscalcolon> wich (mysql) databasemanagementsystem you can recommend?
* ScorpKing dropped in...
<Jucato> very
<BluesKaj> brb , gonna reboot the router ...things seem a bit slow
<tarek_> how do i execute the .run files?
<isia> sh filetorun.run
<tarek_> ah k
<tarek_> is there another way of installing my nvidia card onto kubuntu?
<insllvn> hello world
<insllvn> not sure if this is the right place to ask this but here goes
<insllvn>  i installed kubuntu on top of an existing ubuntu install
<insllvn> using apt-get install
<insllvn> i now want to revert to ubuntu
<insllvn> everything else has been removed and i seem to be running ubuntu
<insllvn> the apt command claims i have removed kubuntu-desktop
<insllvn> but when i boot the machine i still get the kubuntu loading screen ie KUBUNTU with a loading bar beneath it
<insllvn> how do i fix that?
<Pitabred> insllvn: apt-get install gdm
<Pitabred> er... actually, you may need to dpkg --reconfigure bootsplash
<Pitabred> I can't remember exactly
<stdin> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<stdin> ^ is the command
<stdin> after that "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<insllvn> thanks Pitabred
<Pitabred> I think you meant to thank stdin ;)  He had the actual answer
<alexbobp> I'd like to make an encrypted filesystem that is stored as one file, and mounted at boot time (after prompting for a password) to a specific directory, and then I'll move all the program settings with sensitive data there and symlink them.  Is there any reason why this is a bad idea, and if not, how would I do it?
<jon__> hey, what do i need to install for amarok to play mp3s? i already have ubuntu restricted
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jon__> that don't help me. sorry
<stdin> have you actually looked at the page?
<jon__> ya
<stdin> because it tells you what you need to install
<stdin> *cough* "To play mp3's with Amarok, install the package libxine1-ffmpeg (which will install libmad0 as well)." *cough*
<jon__> ops, sorry
<stdin> really helps to read those pages ;)
<Jucato> also helps to cough a lot :)
<jon__> and a bit longer than a glance
<jon__> lol
<JimmyDee_> if you dont cough alot, it doesnt work properly
* stdin takes some cough medicine
<BluesKaj> ahem ...clears throat
<NightBird> if I insert a usb thumb drive, the kernel recognizes it, but it doesn't get auto mounted, how do I get it to mount?
<stdin> have a look in media:/
<stdin> it should be in there
<NightBird> nope
<NightBird> it has the 3 partitions(windows, plus two linux partitions), and my cd rom drive
<MetaMorfoziS> NightBird > check what syslog says, when you plg in your drive... (sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog then press some enter for a maker for you)
<adlisyakir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MetaMorfoziS> For example if that is a samsung mp3 player, it's only says two lines, and nothing else, thatmeans it's not supported (maybe not supported by default)
<NightBird> NetworkManager: <debug> [1191248517.346462]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6533_noserial_if0')
<Tex-Twil_AWAY> hi
<NightBird> NetworkManager: <debug> [1191248517.346462]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_930_6533_noserial_usbraw')
<MetaMorfoziS> don't paste that to here
<MetaMorfoziS> paste to !paste ^^
<adlisyakir> hye.. please check in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39271/plain/
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adlisyakir> and tell me how to overcamo that problem
<NightBird> MetaMorfoziS: part of the problem is that I need to install some network software, which I've put on my usb drive...
<MetaMorfoziS> adlisyakir > I don't know what you want, but "Access Point: None" this didn't helps you to connect:)
<MetaMorfoziS> check for iwconfig eth1 ap 00:11:22:33:44:55 (iirc)
<Phobos> Hi. How do I make a symbolic link in /home and whenever I click on it it leads me to ftp://www.something.com (in Konqueror)
<adlisyakir> i want to connect the internet with my built in wireless in my laptop
<adlisyakir> how?
<MetaMorfoziS> Phobos > right click on desktop-> new item -> new url
<MetaMorfoziS> or something like this
<Phobos> MetaMorfoziS: k, thanks mate
<MetaMorfoziS> NightBird > then i dunno... try read what syslog says, if there is a problem, it must says that out...
<NightBird> thanks anyways
<NightBird> I need to get ready for work myself and get going, so I'll try to fix it when I get home tonight
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<deviance> !mmorpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tex-Twil_> !dontask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> heh
<Tex-Twil_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chewey> hi. I'm just doing some long distant support for someone with a DSL modem. pppoeconf does see the access concentrator and asks for user/pass, but "pon dsl-provider" apparently does not work.
<chewey> Where do we have to kick?
<MetaMorfoziS> chewey > first try killall 9 pppd
<MetaMorfoziS> more than one pppd can cause problems:) Then re pon dsl-provider and check syslog
<MetaMorfoziS> "does not work" is not an error message:-)
<MetaMorfoziS> chewey > the same with the dying dhclients
<grul> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chewey> I know. It's my sister on the phone at the other end, that's tough for error messages ;-)
<MetaMorfoziS> kill them, before try to connect
<genii> !info ubuntu-lamp
<ubotu> ubuntu-lamp: Packages for a LAMP setup. In component seveas-meta, is optional. Version 7.04-7 (feisty-seveas), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ScorpKing> hello genii. :)
<genii> ScorpKing: Hiya
* genii hands ScorpKing a coffee
* ScorpKing pass genii some cookies...
<deviance> genii: I don't suppose you know what to make of this error do you?
<deviance>    /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<deviance> It happens when I run Compiz
<genii> deviance: Seems no framebuffer config for depth 32 but otherwise couldn't make much of it
<ScorpKing> does anyone know where i can post howto's for *ubuntu?
<trappist> ScorpKing: the forums are a popular place for that
<deviance> genii: So that wouldn't be anything to do with my window decoration dissapearing then? Damn
<ScorpKing> oh ok. thanks
<genii> ScorpKing:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/   ?
<ScorpKing> looking...
<deviance> Dont suppose you have any ideas?
<genii> deviance: compiz and framebuffer together are tricky. You'd need to find someone with a comparable setup as you have (same video card, similar xorg etc)
<trappist> deviance: try running kde-window-decorator --replace
<deviance> I have a 7300gs
<deviance> Nope nothing trappist
<deviance> Just this error:
<ScorpKing> genii: that could work as well. ty
<deviance> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<deviance>   Major opcode:  147
<deviance>   Minor opcode:  3
<deviance>   Resource id:  0x0
<deviance> Failed to open device
<chewey> where does the pppd log go?
<ismakun> how do i update java plataform 1.4 to 1.5 urgent plizzz
<BluesKaj> ismakun, uninstall 1.4 first then install 1.5
<ismakun> but how
<ismakun> with the jre?
<BluesKaj> with adept
<anryko> hi
<julian> hola
<ismakun> :( im kinda newb with linux i want to install jboss but it requieres that plataform
<ismakun> dont know how to get it
<stdin> ismakun: the package you want is "sun-java5-jre" (for version 1.5) or "sun-java6-jre" (for 1.6)
<anryko> is there any bash command, using which i can start process trat cant be killed by pressing Ctrl-C
<ScorpKing> anyway, i'll upload the dd to nfs howto later. have to go shopping. :) bbl
<MetaMorfoziS> anryko > try & after the cmdline
<trappist> anryko: I don't think so, but you can start a process that puts you back at the shell, which can safely be killed, by saying "nohup <command> &"
<MetaMorfoziS> anryko > kate & or an other option is nohup kate &
<MetaMorfoziS> the last is still runs after you closes that terminal
<anryko> thenx alot
<stdin> both will run after the console is closed actually
<MetaMorfoziS> stdin > no.
<stdin> MetaMorfoziS > yes.
<MetaMorfoziS> try out. the & one is killed when you closes the session, try out.
<stdin> MetaMorfoziS: well, works with xterm
<MetaMorfoziS> konsole, kate &, altf4 on konsole, kate closes...
<MetaMorfoziS> the same with xterm for me.
<ismakun> to unistall java 1.4 i have to remove all  1.4 including sdk and jre?
<MetaMorfoziS> ismakun > yes, but if you don't want you can use "update-alternatives java"
<stdin> MetaMorfoziS: try "xterm &" then close konsole
<ismakun> and how update-alternatives java works?
<MetaMorfoziS> stdin > lol:))
<MetaMorfoziS> Yes, so if an app wants, it can runs after the session closed:) it's lol:)
<yeniklasorr> I have upgraded to Gutsy Gubbon. I have a problem with sound (alsa installed). What can I do
<trappist> yeniklasorr: /join #ubuntu+1
<stdin> start by going to #ubuntu+1
<MetaMorfoziS> ismakun > sorry, i was wong, if you want to use update-alternatives do like this: update-alternatives --config java (it asks you for the default version of java)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php | Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<yeniklasorr> is asoundconf set-default-card command needs restart computer ?
<stamen> hi, how to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu 7.10
<stamen> and to work with glx?
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stamen> when I have installed them and try to startx it says failed to start glx and nvidia drivers
<LjL> stamen: how did you install them?
<stamen> I have the driver from the web site, and nvidia-glx have installed from adept
* stdin wonders why people never read the topic...
<LjL> stamen, nvidia-glx *is* the driver.
<stamen> not from adept, from apt-get
<LjL> so if you *also* installed it from nvidia.com, it's unsurprising that you'd have problems.
<stamen> ok
<stamen> but why it fails to start x
<anryko> mm, i have one problem, i have the script which makes chroot and after that gives me tty login script. the problem is that i can just Ctrl-C at login script and get root at chrooted space.I need to make login script unskipable after chroot.... something like in init process at startup.. there u cant just skip login
<LjL> probably because of files that conflict between the nvidia.com driver and the driver from APT.
<LjL> stamen: type  debsums -s  and pastebin the output
<stamen> so you say to try the drivers from apt?
<stamen> ok
<stdin> you may have to install the "debsums" package
<LjL> stamen: no, i said to type debsums -s.
<LjL> i *do* also say that you should *only ever* use the drivers from the repos, however.
<stamen> http://pastebin.com/m14766200
<MetaMorfoziS> if you have the orig driver, then you can uninstall that, iirc it has an --uninstall option, that removes everything that it installed
<stamen> sory
<MetaMorfoziS> orig == that you have downloaded from nvidia.com
<stamen> mistake
<stamen> wait
<MetaMorfoziS> has*
<stamen> http://pastebin.com/m307dc130
<olimpico> I updated k3b and now when I burn a Data DVD I can't open the files from windows or from my player!!!
<LjL> stamen: sudo apt-get install debsums, first
<olimpico> They did something wrong on the update!!
<stamen> ok
<olimpico> Someone knows about this?
<stamen> LjL: wait because the list is long :)
<LjL> wonderful...
<ashley1> hey people
<ashley1> i need help
<ashley1> with gcc compiler
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> LjL: What's the purpose of debsums? Doesn't the pm take care of that when installing?
<ashley1> when i compiler a .c file, it makes an executable
<ashley1> when i want it to make a .out
<ashley1> how do i do it
<ashley1> ?
<ashley1> anyone?
<LjL> ardchoille: it should, i think. but with drivers installed from nvidia.com, i'd rather make him waste some time^W^W^W^W^W make sure.
<ashley1> can anyone help me?????
<ardchoille> ok
<ashley1> anyone???
<LjL> aho
<stdin> huh? ashley1 what do you mean?
<LjL> !patience
<ardchoille> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> ashley1: first of all, your question was unintelligible to me.
<ashley1> When i compile with GCC, it makes an executable
<ashley1> instead of a .out file
<LjL> err...
<ardchoille> a.out *is* an executable, isn't it?
<stdin> what do you think a .out file is ?
<ashley1> it makes a .exe
<ashley1> instead of .out
<LjL> ashley1: this is not Windows.
<ashley1> I KNOW
<ashley1> all i need to know is how to make GCC compiler a .out file instead of a .exe file
<stdin> .out is *just* an extension, means nothing to linux
<LjL> ashley1: so if you type  gcc filename.c , you end up with "filename.exe"?
<ashley1> does anyone know how to?
<ashley1> yes
<ashley1> exactly that LjL
* ardchoille wonders how ashley1 managed that
<ashley1> and im on Ubuntu
<LjL> ashley1: "gcc --version" please
<ashley1> 4.11.2
<ashley1> 4.1.2
<ashley1> *
<LjL> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<trappist> ashley1: what gcc command are you using?
<trappist> ashley1: gcc filename.c should usually produce a.out
<LjL> ashley1: update-alternatives --list cc
<ashley1> trappist
<ashley1> i type "gcc test.c"
<ashley1> and it produces test.out
<ashley1> test.exe*
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ashley1> i need it to compile test.out
<ashley1> sorry, i need to get used to enter
<stamen> LjL: this is the link http://pastebin.com/m51884895
<LjL> ashley1: what's the output of  update-alternatives --list cc  ?
<stamen> LjL: and as I see I have problems with the drivers for nvidia
<ashley1> no output
<trappist> ashley1: have you, like, gone out of your way to set up cross-compiling?  and, just to make sure, you *are* on a linux box, right?
<ardchoille> That should have given you a path
<stamen> LjL: but how to repair them
<ashley1> it doesnt matter
<ashley1> thanks for trying to help
<ashley1> anyway
<stamen> LjL: with preinstaling them?
<LjL> stamen: do what meta told you first, i.e. --uninstall the driver from nvidia.com. then - hold on, i'll prepare a command line for you.
<ardchoille> impatient
<LjL> idiot
<stamen> LjL: ok
<LjL> stamen: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx mesa-common-dev nvidia-glx xserver-xorg-core
<genii> ardchoille: I think half todays generation have ADD
<ardchoille> genii: lol
<LjL> i have SUB, sometimes MUL
<stamen> LjL: after reseting the X I will tell you what happens
<LjL> i don't RISC to use MUL, though
<VSpike> hmm reminds me of ARM
<LjL> see though ardchoille, if i didn't have the debsums output, i wouldn't have know which packages had got messed up by the nvidia.com drivers
<VSpike> used to love writing ARM assembler
<LjL> you're probably crazy, no offense
<ardchoille> LjL: Oh, ok.
<VSpike> LjL: who me? :)
<LjL> VSpike: yes you :P
<VSpike> LjL: haha
<VSpike> LjL: what's crazy about that?  It was a nice chip to write for :)
<VSpike> LjL: Should say "is", since although you don't find it in computers any more, it's in 1000's of consumer devices instead
<LjL> VSpike: i know
<LjL> i would program it in assembly though :P
<LjL> wouldn't, even
<LjL> VSpike: and i suspect it's still in Acorn compatibles, anyway
<VSpike> LjL: I'm not sure I would either now :)
<X314> hmm.. greetings from the other side of the line
<VSpike> LjL: true, the Iyonix machines have it in.. I forgot about them
<dappermuis> hmmm...just noticed that my built in bluetooth device is no longer being picked up - any ideas?
<VSpike> LjL: It was quite nice the way the BBC Basic V could be used with the built-in assembler to do macro assembler type stuff
<stamen> LjL: with preinstalling that which you gave, it gives me an error, and says that can't initialize the glx driver and nvidia driver too
<ashley1> A UP PRICKS
<stamen> LjL: something is wrong with the glx module I think
<ashley1> YOU FUCKING MONGS
<ashley1> YOU HAVE NO LIFE
<ashley1> FUCKING
<ashley1> DICK HEADS
<ashley1> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<ashley1> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<LjL> VSpike: i've never used an Acorn machine to be honest, so i don't really know. though it looked at least interesting that BASIC was so "integrated" with the system
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ashley1> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ACCAE289.ipt.aol.com]  by LjL
<trappist> nice.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> stamen: try "sudo depmod -a"
<X314> LjL :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<stamen> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<LjL> what an irritating individual
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stdin> indeed
<VSpike> LjL: they were nice for their time, but that time was a while back
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!?=ashley@*]  by LjL
<trappist> that the guy whose gcc produced .exes?
<LjL> yeah trappist
<LjL> of course, that was just an excuse
<LjL> it doesn't really
<trappist> yeah
<X314> the world is built upon irritating individuals.
<trappist> you have to try pretty hard to make that happen
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stdin> LjL: shouldn't that ban be on *!?=ashley1@* (or another ban on that too)?
<VSpike> why would anyone go so far out of their way just to irritate other people?  Or am I just lacking a whole dimension of entertainment in my life..
<LjL> VSpike: you type gibberish that ARM processors understand, he types gibberish that irritates IRC operators
<stdin> some people are stupid, so lets not give them the satisfaction of talking about them :)
<kkathman> VSpike:  when you are 14 years old and havent the slightest idea of what girls are, or unable to communicate, that shennanigan IS your source of entertainment
<VSpike> LjL: I see where you're coming from there :)
<VSpike> Mine made spinning wire frame cubes though
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder how many people a blanket aol ban would affect
<Daisuke_Ido> because that still seems to be the breeding ground for the dumbest of the dumb
<otzku> How do install the OpenGL Python bindings?
<elitrou> i need a help with fixing up my JRE
<antibus> nabend
<redo86> hola
<antibus> ist vllt jemand anwesen der mir dabei helfen knnte meinen lcd bildschirm mit meinem notebook zu verwenden
<emilsedgh> !de | antibus
<ubotu> antibus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<X314> okay, here is a question.. say i deleted some files from a program.. and naturaly they dont install em again.. how do i get it to install em again?
<poison--> x314, use adept
<elitrou> although sun's JRE 6.0 is installed when i type "java" in the konsole it doesn;t recognize it as a valid command
<X314> poison--: how? since it does not "reinstall" the files
<evilidler> Remove the program and reinstall
<X314> doesnt work, tried it
<evilidler> You don't lose personal settings
<elitrou> anyone has an idea about my java issue?
<X314> i dont get a "start" file thing anymore, and the personal settings are gone
<X314> i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling a few times
<poison--> <X314, reboot in recovery mode as root and try a purge first than reinstall
<newsense07> how can i change my xserver ?
<npurciful> hey whats up everyone
<npurciful> Does any here have a good software for makeing a report of music collection
<dhq> y arent there any updates for beryl
<stamen> LjL: I have downloaded the latest driver for nvidia from the web site and now all is working :)
<elitrou> how can i define a command in bash? i want to make "java" run the specific version
<stamen> LjL: my version of the driver was old
<stamen> LjL: which I have downloaded before :)
<LjL> stamen: good luck then -- each time you'll get a kernel update (which is "often", since you're using Gutsy), the driver will break.
<spawn57> dhq: beryl is part of compiz fusion now
<stamen> LjL: but 10x for the time and helping me
<LjL> elitrou: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dhq> spawn57: so what does that mean i have to install compiz fusion
<stamen> LjL: I know this, but the problem was with mismatching the glx extensions and modules :)
<stamen> LjL: as you and me saw :)
<spawn57> dhq: yeah, and I've heard from a colleague that's it's much more stable =] 
<stamen> LjL: bb
<LjL> stamen yeah but that can be fixed by using the driver from the repos, too. i'm using it fine
<stamen> LjL: yes but with me they are not working
<stamen> LjL: they work but with problems
<dhq> spawn57: so what is the exact package name
<LjL> stamen: there is also an "nvidia-glx-new" package. which is the latest version of the drivers AFAIK.
<elitrou> LjL: thanks, it fixed my life:)
<stamen> LjL: since 7.04 I am using the drivers from the nvidia
<LjL> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy | stamen
<ubotu> stamen: nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.4 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<LjL> stamen: and that includes, of course, both the X module and the kernel module
<stamen> LjL: next time I will try with "new"
<spawn57> dhq: I'm sorry I don't have the details, I haven't looked into myself
<stamen> LjL: :)
<dhq> spawn57: what do you use
<dhq> spawn57: so no more beryl
<spawn57> i don't use anything right now, just the defaults =|
<spawn57> the folks that used to beryl now focus on plugins for compiz-fusion =] 
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<spawn57> ahh, thanks for the heads up poison--
<stamen> LjL: I found somthing, and it is that diret rendering is not active :(
<stamen> when I wrote glxinfo
<stamen> but the driver is working ?
<ardchoille> Time for sleep.. back later
<runlevelten> ubotu: phpldapadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpldapadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stamen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<runlevelten> !info phpldapadmin
<ubotu> phpldapadmin: web based interface for administering LDAP servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.8.3-7 (feisty), package size 745 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<deviance> IS there any advantage of 64bit over 32bit?
<deviance> I am running 32 but my proc would support 64, should I upgrade for Gutsy?
<evilidler> Memory access without tricks
<stdin> deviance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4 explains some of it
<deviance> Im on intel
<deviance> Core 2 Duo e6420
<stdin> doesn't matter, amd64 works with intel too
<SETKEH-NRNS> any one know where i can find the nvidia drivers for a broadcom wireless network interface card in the  .inf format for linux
<stdin> nvidia drivers for bradcom?
<stdin> broadcom rather
<SETKEH-NRNS> yeah i have nvidia drivers on my wireness and wired nerwork interfaves
<SETKEH-NRNS> intefaces *
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper used .inf's, also has link to the drivers)
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin i check it out mate and get back to you
<GuHHH> whats a good soundcard (with full suport) for linux?
<deviance> Wee, Compiz Fusion is working :D
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin ubuntu is dapper ???
<ubuntu_> well the only soudcards are from Creative and they don't do Linux drivers anymore
<stdin> SETKEH-NRNS: use "lsb_release -c" to find out what you have
<evilidler> Lots of working onboard sound that doesn't suck. But in this computer I have an Audigy 2.
<evilidler> Also, Creative made 64-bit drivers for X-Fi. No idea if they intend to release 32-bit drivers.
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin im not running linux at the moment because i have pc linuxos installed and cant get the net working on it and there support chanell is useless where can i get dapper ubuntu it have the drivers already in it for my nic
<stdin> SETKEH-NRNS: if dapper has it, then so will feisty (dapper is old). get the feisty CD ISO here http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<DrZolberg> hello all! can any one tell me what's up with kubuntu's shipIt service?)
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin thanks heaps mate
<stdin> np :)
<stdin> DrZolberg: don't know, what's up with it?
<emilsedgh> will 7.10 be shipped?
<stdin> emilsedgh: yep
<emilsedgh> stdin: nice
<DrZolberg> stdin,well the site tells that it's stopped due to preparations for 7.04 version release
<DrZolberg> i just can't figure that out - if the 7.10 has already been released - why they need to prepare for 7.04 release?)))
<stdin> DrZolberg: probably a mistake, I'll inform the relevant people :)
<rathel> Hey I need some help bad, I didn't change anything from yesterday but my other computer can seem to do anything on the network, can't ping anything, and I can't ping it, however I can ping it while it's in it shutdown process, that's the only time it pings, What to do?
<DrZolberg> huh)
<evilidler> rathel: Seems like you have a firewall script you shouldn't. Take a peek in /etc/init.d/ for anything related to firewalls or iptables
<DrZolberg> stdin,well thanks)
<stdin> DrZolberg: thanks for noticing :)
<ubuntu__> 
<ubuntu__>     .
<ubuntu__> ?
<LjL> !ru | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<rathel> evilidler: ah... Since you said, I think I know what's cauing it brb lemme remove it and try again...
<DrZolberg> ubuntu__ , yeah thats what I thought
<DrZolberg>   ?
<DrZolberg> ubotu,)
<LjL> could we stick to english?
<ubuntu_> DrZolberg: 7.10 has not been released
<DrZolberg> hm
<DrZolberg> read hews at kubuntu.com
<DrZolberg> oh well
<DrZolberg> my mistake
<DrZolberg> i missed the BETA word)
<DrZolberg> is anyone here from khanty-mansiysk?
<evilidler> There's some quirky CSS on the beta read more page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<DrZolberg> ubuntu_,anyway why did you stop kubuntu shipit)
<evilidler> In Opera, the table on the right moves up while loading, stopping at such a position that only points 7 and down are visible
<ubuntu_> DrZolberg: Me?
<DrZolberg> ubuntu_ well not you)
<stdin> evilidler: seems to be an opera quirk, looks fine in konqueror and firefox
<evilidler> stdin: I'm sure it does, but a lot of faulty code looks OK in some browser or other ;)
<stdin> evilidler: no, the code is 100% fine, Konqueror is the most standards compliant browser out there, so compliant in fact that any bad code breaks it :p
<evilidler> stdin: I'll send a bug report to Opera, then :)
<BluesKaj> konq still seems a bit slow ,even tho I've got ipv6 turned off and blacklisted
<evilidler> stdin: It's not entirely compliant, though. IDs are re-used, but should be unique.
* emilsedgh cannot thinks about using any browser except Konqueror
<evilidler> As a webdeveloper, I have to look at them all
<emilsedgh> evilidler: im a web developer too, when i create something with watching konqueror, im almost sure that there is no problem with Fx and Opera, but im sure, always, __ALWAYS__ that IE cannot render my page...
<evilidler> emilsedgh: That doesn't go well with my employer ;)
<emilsedgh> ;)
<evilidler> Better to introduce minor annoyances than completely breaking pages ;)
<evilidler> Then prepare a "fix" which creates a new quirk..
<SETKEH-NRNS> im a webdeveloper as well and i dont have problems with cross browser i have never had anything that hasent not worked in another browser
<evilidler> Margins, padding, boxmodels. The horror!
<SETKEH-NRNS> lol
<emilsedgh> SETKEH-NRNS: try a transparent png on your page, try to use nice css things, js ones, padding's and little things that make you crazy!
<newsense07> how can i find out what xserver im running ?
<stdin> newsense07: try KMenu > System > KInfoCenter > X-Server
<SETKEH-NRNS> whats the command to extract a .tar.gz file ?????
<stdin> tar xzf file.tar.gz
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin thanks mat e
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> I cheat and use unp. :)
<ubuntu_> Ha ha :-)
<evilidler> Are there other archive formats than tar.gz and tar.bz2? Of course not. They are hallucinations. Therefore you only need to learn Tar.
<Dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<SETKEH-NRNS> [setkeh@localhost ~] $ sudo tar xzf faerion-1.17.7.1-src.tar.bz2
<SETKEH-NRNS> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: Child returned status 1
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<SETKEH-NRNS> [setkeh@localhost ~] $
<LjL> why on earth "sudo"?
<evilidler> SETKEH-NRNS: That's not a tar.gz :)
<stdin> then it's not a gzip file
<Dr_willis> and that error message is right.. :)
<evilidler> tar jxf file.tar.bz2
<LjL> SETKEH-NRNS: don't use the "z", and don't use sudo
<stdin> try just "tar xf file.tar.whatever.the.extension.is"
<evilidler> Do everything as yourself, except maybe installation..even then, try to prefer your homedir as basepath
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin thanks mate
<SETKEH-NRNS> evilidler lol good point thanks mate
<Xbehave> what are the downsides to using lvm, slight decrease in performance? chance of the whole volume going on a crash?
<SETKEH-NRNS> evilidler
<SETKEH-NRNS> [setkeh@localhost ~] $ tar jxf xzf faerion-1.17.7.1-src.tar.bz2
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: xzf: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: Child returned status 2
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: faerion-1.17.7.1-src.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<SETKEH-NRNS> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<stdin> man
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin sorry i forgot
<evilidler> SETKEH-NRNS: Dude, why would you need xzf when you have jxf?
<newsense07> how can i check whatxserver im running currently ?
<unicode> where I can find linuxdc++ deb ??
<stdin> newsense07: try KMenu > System > KInfoCenter > X-Server   (repeating)
<stdin> !info linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Package linuxdcpp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> hmm
<unicode> that bad :)
<newsense07> stdin: sorry connection dropped, thanks very much
<unicode> waht dc++ client exist in deb ??
<unicode> what dc++ client exist in deb ??
<ubuntu_> !find direct connect
<evilidler> 17 days till projected 7.10 release? Should we believe that? :)
<ubotu> Found: libcairo-directfb2, libcairo-directfb2-dev, libdirectfb-0.9-25, libdirectfb-dev, libdirectfb-extra (and 13 others)
<VMuser> hi there...just would like to know if anyone here use TAblet Pc? My question is if the resolution is experienced as the same as in normal laptops?
<SETKEH-NRNS> evilidler http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39277/
<evilidler> SETKEH-NRNS: You have a broken file there. Redownload.
<stdin> unicode: you *could* (if you're brave) use the debian package http://packages.debian.org/sid/linuxdcpp0.691
<unicode> thanks ;)
<stdin> SETKEH-NRNS: umm, take off the ':' at the end of the file name
<kamil_> hi
<evilidler> Oh, yeah..there's a colon there. Ignore me :P
* stdin /ignores evilidler :)
<evilidler> Now on #kubuntu: Live spellchecking!
<evilidler> To avoid mistyping, use TAB-completion.
<stdin> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ScorpKing> evilidler: that only works for nics
<evilidler> ScorpKing: And tar-files in a modern shell
<evilidler> "modern" being defined as anytime within the past 20 years
<trappist> practically everything in a modern bash shell with bash-completion
<ScorpKing> that i know
* ubuntu_ hugs his bash 3 completion mode
<trappist> ssh <tab> will look at ~/.ssh/known_hosts and whatnot to complete
<ScorpKing> i don't get - <evilidler> Now on #kubuntu: Live spellchecking!
<ubuntu_> Just wish I could add .au to mplayers completion list
<ScorpKing> that would have been usefull.
* jussi01 sighs and hits people with 
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trappist> ubuntu_: look in /etc/bash_completion - it's just a bash script, you can edit it
<ubuntu_> Did Itdoesn't seem to care
<unicode> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* ScorpKing light a smoke...
<ubuntu_>  i use alt+\ instead
<jussi01> !botabuse > unicode
<trappist> ubuntu_: you have to re-source it (. /etc/bash_completion
<trappist> )
<ubuntu_> Yeah I know
<ScorpKing> so i have a problem with konversation. it doesn't complete the text if i press <tab> like in bash. eg, /etc/fs<tab>. :P
<jussi01> ScorpKing: in konversation it only works witjh nicks
<ScorpKing> :D
<jussi01> :P
<ubuntu_> d-:
* SETKEH-NRNS[A]  is now away - Reason : Asleep
<Xbehave> can lvm resise crypto partitions?
<stdin> !away  > SETKEH-NRNS[A] 
* SETKEH-NRNS is no longer away : Gone for 26 seconds
* SETKEH-NRNS[A]  is now away - Reason : Asleep
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<evilidler> Gently touched, huh?
<stdin> Xbehave: try asking in ##linux
<newsense07> how do i set my system to use the xgl xserver ?
<Sin_Citadel> hey, can anyone tell me how to set up beryl on kubuntu , i set it up perfectly on ubuntu, but cant get it to work on kubuntu
<jussi01> !beryl | Sin_Citadel
<ubotu> Sin_Citadel: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jussi01> Sin_Citadel: so head over to #ubuntu-effects
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> newsense07: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Sin_Citadel> i have an ati card
<Sin_Citadel> an x1600
<Sin_Citadel> tried it
<Sin_Citadel> i installed xgl server
<Sin_Citadel> logged in using the xgl session
<newsense07> how do i get my system to use xgl server, i installed it ?
<Sin_Citadel> but everything was very slow
<Sin_Citadel> too slow
<stdin> newsense07: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl  (repeated again)
<ubuntu_> !ati | Sin_Citadel
<ubotu> Sin_Citadel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newsense07> cool
<Sin_Citadel> yes well, i also have installed the open source ati drivers from the ubuntu repository
<Sin_Citadel> thats why xgl is working, albeit slow
<stdin> you mean closed source?
<Sin_Citadel> i mean
<Sin_Citadel> the ones that are in the ubuntu repository, i dunno if they are open/closed source
<stdin> yep, closed source
<Sin_Citadel> so can anyone tell me why xgl is sooo slow, it worked find on ubuntu
<stdin> should work the same on both
<evilidler> Did you REINSTALL to get Kubuntu=
<evilidler> ?
<Sin_Citadel> yeah
<Sin_Citadel> didnt like gnome very much
<evilidler> All you had to do was click your heels together: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Sin_Citadel> and yes , i formatted my entire / partition too.
<Sin_Citadel> well, my network was a bit slow then
<Sin_Citadel> and i had a disk usage concern
<ubuntu_> \list
<deviance> How can I find out my cache on my hard drive>?
<trappist> deviance: if they're ide, cat /proc/ide/<devicename>/cache
<LogicalDash> When I click on the column titles in Adept, it doesn't sort like it seems it should. Is this a known problem?
<nicetry> anyone know about "wine file" ?
<deviance> nicetry: What about it, its installed with wine
<janrof> hola que tal
<janrof> alguien que hable espaol?
<BluesKaj> !wine | nicetry
<tsdgeos> !es
<Sin_Citadel> can i run two apt's at the same time
<janrof> alguien que hable espaol?
<ubotu> nicetry: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<janrof> muchas gracias. Tanks
<janrof> ubota, tu hablas espaol?
<stdin> Sin_Citadel: no
<BluesKaj> hable espanol en kubuntu-es et ubuntu-es
<tsdgeos> janrof: ubotu es un bot, no habla castellano
<BluesKaj> err #kubuntu-es , #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> uboyu is kinda slow today
<BluesKaj> ubotu
<janrof> tsdgeos estas ahi?
<DudeMon> I'm perplexed.  I've installed on other flavors this 'dns2go' script.  When I install it in Kubuntu, i go to launch the program and it says "/usr/local/bin/dns2go: No such file or directory"
<Doctor_Nick> robot!
<DudeMon> but when i list it, it is there and it is executable and 25K   ???
<DudeMon> I can do man dns2go and man pages come up, but cant get script to launch?
<trappist> DudeMon: if you installed it from the repository, it's not in /usr/local/bin - try /usr/bin
<Sin_Citadel> DudeMon: cp it to home dir, then try
<runlevelten> .quit
<DudeMon> trappist: it wasnt from a repo.  it is physically there in /usr/local/bin
<DudeMon> sin_citadel: copy the script to my home dir? from /usr/local/bin ?
<trappist> is dns2go a script, or a compiled executable?
<Sin_Citadel> DudeMon: cant hurt to try
<DudeMon> trappist:  I'd have to go with compiled executable
<DudeMon> it is a software that keeps mapping one's IP (dynamic) to a name on the net
<trappist> DudeMon: where did you get it?  I ask because the only time I've seen that error on a file that's physically there is if it's compiled for a different architecture.  for example, it's built for 64bit and you're on a 32bit platform.  you can tell by saying "file /usr/local/bin/dns2go"
<Sin_Citadel> is /usr/local/bin in ur environment variable
<DudeMon> trappist: I am on 64bit AMD, and had it running on debian just a few days ago till i jump'd ship to Kubuntu =D
<DudeMon> it can only be run as root
<trappist> DudeMon: did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu (or debian)?  try file against dns2go and /bin/ls and compare the beginning of the output
<trappist> DudeMon: also... did you build it from source or download it from somewhere?
<DudeMon> trappist:  that 'file" command yeilds-->  /usr/local/bin/dns2go: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<DudeMon> i downloaded it from the vendor
<trappist> deviance|away: and what does it say against /bin/ls
<deviance|away> huh?
<DudeMon> for 'ls' it says "ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, etc...
<trappist> DudeMon: there ya go.  you're on a 64bit platform and it's a 32bit executable.
<DudeMon> eeek.  cant run it in 64 bit?  i had it running under 64bit debian i thought   :-/
<trappist> DudeMon: I just checked, and there's a version of dns2go that's available as a perl script.  you can try that, or go with a 32bit ubuntu, or set up a 32bit chroot (I go the chroot route, but it's a bit of a headache)
<trappist> or see if you can get the source and build it yourself
<trappist> OR use a different client.  there are open source clients for the dns2go service.
<DudeMon> trappist:  thanks!  =D   much appreciated
<nemisis> does anyone know how to stop kdesktop from starting (when i log in)?
<DudeMon> hmmm ilike the idea of an open source client!  can you recommend anyone?
<trappist> not off the top of my head, lemme look...
<DudeMon> how did it work on 64 bit debian?
<cj_> hi
<trappist> how sure are you your debian was 64bit?
<cj_> where can i download the most recent gutsy release?
<DudeMon> trappist:  perhaps not as sure as i was :(
<DudeMon> trappist:  u know what those progrmas would be called?  ones that update a dynamic IP to a domain name?
<DudeMon> i'm glad to hunt for them =D  I just dont know the category they would fall under
<trappist> DudeMon: after a quick search, looks like your best bet is deerfield's perl script
<Parkerw207> hey can some one help me , i am using the kubuntu live cd LTS version , my wifi card is loaded properly and i can search for wireless networks and see my routers essid but i cannot connect to it , not even unsecured ones :S
<DudeMon> trappist:  thanks so much.  what threw me for a loop was that it worked before.  i'm sure i overlooked something or goofed up
<olimpico> Please HELP!!
<Parkerw207> anyone ? seem like its such a silly mistake
<Parkerw207> i remember installing it before and someone said its something silly like the wep code should be types like ****-**-** or somthing like that
<feierfox> hey ho! i know, i'm not in #vlc
<Minataku> DudeMon - Dude Monitor - For debugging and administring dudes (Support only for Dude/i386)
<feierfox> but how to use subtitles in VLC?
<feierfox> :/
<Minataku> Sorry. Just being silly.
<DudeMon> :p
<trappist> DudeMon: possibly it can be made to work as-is by installing packages like lib32stdc++6
<olimpico> I have problems writing Data DVDs, it worked perfectly well for the last years, but since the last k3b update, when I burn data DVDs I can't open them under windows, only under Linux. I did change the setup File system to Linux + Windows and also tried DOS compatibility. But nothing works. Never the less I can see the data under Linux.
<trappist> DudeMon: and ia32-libs
<Parkerw207> anyone?
<carlos_> i wanna configurate another monitor in kubuntu
<carlos_> what can i do?
<Parkerw207> please :(
<trappist> Parkerw207: what happens when you try
<Parkerw207> well i can see all the networks in range
<trappist> using what?
<Parkerw207> and when i click on even unsecured networks i cant even connect to them
<Parkerw207> it says connection failed
<trappist> using what?
<trappist> kwifimanager?
<Parkerw207> ermm i dont know actually
<trappist> if you can figure that out, this might get easier :)
<Parkerw207> it was what came with LTS
<Parkerw207> there was only one program for scaning for wifi networks
<Parkerw207> sorry lol
<DudeMon> trappist:   nice!!!  =D   installing those packages let the program run!  fantastic
<trappist> DudeMon: ossum
<DudeMon> what do those do?  besides apparently let 32bit aps run in 64bit environment?
<trappist> DudeMon: that's pretty much it.  the file links against 32bit libraries, which you don't have until you install those.
<trappist> DudeMon: those don't work for everything, so if this is a desktop box you might consider going 32bit, else your mplayer will be a little crippled, you won't have flash in your browser, etc.
<trappist> if it's a server, I'd leave it like it is
<DudeMon> trappist:  how does it cripple Mplayer?
<trappist> DudeMon: you can't use the w32codecs package, which is what allows you to play most of the content you'll find on the intarweb
<trappist> video content, that is
<DudeMon> cant use w32 codecs in 64bit OS?
<trappist> DudeMon: you can if you set up a 32bit chroot, but as I said that's a bit of a pain to set up and maintain
<DudeMon> oh my
<trappist> I do it, but next time I do a fresh install it'll be all 32bit.  just not worth it on a desktop box.
<trappist> DudeMon: I blogged about this once: http://blog.linuxkungfu.org/blog/index.php?/archives/21-64bit-Nirvana.html
<DudeMon> oh no. thats why WINE cant be installed?
<macrozzy> hello who is the german irc
<trappist> DudeMon: yep.
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<trappist> macrozzy: ^
<DudeMon> trappist:  thanks so much for the help.  Imma have to read that blog indetail.  didnt know i was losing all that in 64bit :(
<trappist> DudeMon: if this is your desktop box, my hearty recommendation is to start from scratch with 32bit ubuntu
<trappist> DudeMon: unless you want to pursue the 64bit route for educational purposes - you will learn a lot making everything work
<DudeMon> oh man.   It is painful to think that, since i just bought this new 64bit box :(
<trappist> DudeMon: you can install 32bit OSs on 64bit boxes
<trappist> DudeMon: most of them anyway
<deviance> If I am adding a non-kde application to the pannel, do I need a Executable? Or could I leave that empty and just have command line arguments such as compiz --replace & emerald --replace
<trappist> I think opterons are 64bit-only, but for the most part they're x86_64
<DudeMon> well, i'm never opposed to learning stuff, but the reason I got away from compiling software was to spend less time configuring everything and more time using the apps (GIS apps specifically)
<trappist> deviance: make a .desktop file
<deviance> How would I do that?
<trappist> DudeMon: then go 32bit :)  should work on your current hardware
<trappist> deviance: 'locate .desktop', pick a file, and use it as an example
<deviance> Okay
<DudeMon> trappist: as time progresses, these issues could work themselves out? <crosses fingers)
<feierfox> hmmm
<macrozzy> oh danke war eingelesen
<feierfox> how to use subtitles in VLC?
<trappist> DudeMon: yeah theoretically a distro could be made to run 64bit and 32bit apps flawlessly, but so far that's been an elusive goal and they've had quite a few years to figure it out
<apollo2011> I just got back from school and came to my computer, which has been on since yesterday, and discovered that there were several indications that my /home partition was full. Sure enough, it is absolutely full. I cleaned up that partition a couple of days ago, removing several GB of data, and nothing I did since then could have used up that space (it hasn't been close to full anyway). Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can maybe see what files h
<apollo2011> ave been created/modified in the last few hours/days or what the largest files are on the drive?
<trappist> apollo2011: `find /home -size +1G` will find any files > 1 GB
<|Sin-Eater|> use ls
<|Sin-Eater|> and du
<stdin> apollo2011: "du | sort -nr | head" tends to find the top ten hogs
<trappist> learn something every day.  didn't know you could use du without any args.
<DudeMon> and a Nth suggestion....   du -h | grep [0-9] G
<trappist> DudeMon: that won't find a 10G file :)
<trappist> maybe egrep '^\d+G'
<davubuntu> Hey there. I was wondering if anyone knows how to get kwifimanager to automatically connect to the net on startup. I've got in launching on startup, but it won't automatically connect. I have to click on scan for networks and then choose one and then enter my root password. The man page shows no indication of options I can use and googling turned up nothing relevant/helpful.
* DudeMon sinks back into the background....
<trappist> davubuntu: I added it to my /etc/network/interfaces, which I think kwifimanager knows how to do for you
<davubuntu> trappist: sorry can you explain that a little further. What exactly did you add? And what do you mean by kwifimanager knows how to do that?
<apollo2011> thanks guys
<apollo2011> stdin: I ran that command in both /home and ~/ and all I got are a bunch of Permission Denied errors for various folders
<davubuntu> trappist: I'm looking at the file now but it doesn't make much sense to me.
<stdin> not good
<trappist> davubuntu: here's my interfaces file with the wep key obscured: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/interfaces
<trappist> davubuntu: ath0 is my wireless device.  yours may be different.
<trappist> so basically pay attention to the last stanza
<davubuntu> Okay that looks very different from mine.
<stdin> apollo2011: you wouldn't have a habit of running GUI apps with sudo would you?
<davubuntu> trappist: Okay that looks very different from mine.
<apollo2011> stdin: no
<trappist> apollo2011: there shouldn't be anything in your home directory that you can't read
<stdin> apollo2011: well you shouldn't have permission errors in your own $HOME
<DudeMon> :O
<Parkerw207> ok i now know what program i was using to connect to my router , it was wireless manager ?
<apollo2011> duckdown__: `./.local/share/mime': Permission denied du: `./.mozilla/default': Permission denied bash: hea: command not found du: `./.googleearth': Permission denied du: `./.subversion/auth': Permission denied
<Parkerw207> i can see essid's but i cant connect to even unsecure routers
<apollo2011> Google Earth is the only one of those I can explain, since that I do run as root
<trappist> Parkerw207: see if you have better luck with kwifimanager
<Parkerw207> this is a live cd
<deviance> Whats a good app for screen recordings that wont slow my PC down that much? I need a lite one becasue I want to video some compiz effects for a friend
<Parkerw207> i dont want to install it and find i cant even connect to the net
<deviance> Parkerw207: Can you connect to the routers config page?
<davubuntu> trappist: mine doesn't have addresses or netmasks at all... are they needed? Can you tell me how to work out which of these: eth0, eth1, eth2, ath0, and wlan0 is my wireless device?
<Parkerw207> nope
<trappist> deviance: there's a compiz plugin, I believe, that does just that for you, but iirc you have to find it and build it from source because it's not an 'approved' plugin (disclaimer: I might be remembering this from my beryl days)
<Parkerw207> i can see all the wirelsss newtowrk available
<Parkerw207> but when i click on them it says connection failed *
<feierfox> how to use subtitles in VLC?
<deviance> trappist: I think you might be right, but I cannt build applications
<deviance> My system doesnt let me xD
<trappist> davubuntu: the devices with addresses and netmasks are devices I'm setting up manually.  you only need to care about the stuff in that last paragraph, which is my wireless device.
<Parkerw207> it seems crazy , surely if i it can see the actuall network that it should be able to connect ?
<deviance> Mine did that for ages
<deviance> The network that comes with kubutnu diddnt work, so I had to put the settings in manualy, but sometimes it accepted them, sometimes it diddnt
<deviance> Once it worked, It hasnt bothered me since
<Parkerw207> hmmm
<davubuntu> trappist: okay well I don't have wep because I configured my router to only accept my two laptops by their ...something or other numbers (can't remember the term but it works). Can you tell me how to find out the essid I doubt mine will be NETGEAR. Is it just the network name I chose - in my case Dave's Network?
<Parkerw207> is there soemthing special you have to do ?
<newsense07> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<feierfox> !how_to_use_subtitles_in_VLC
<feierfox> :/
<stamen> hi
<Parkerw207> anyone?
<stamen> why after upgrading to gutsy I can't watch movies
<stamen> the picture is scrambled, but voice and titles are working
<stamen> how to fix this
<stamen> anybody know?
<Unicode> hi, who can help with icq
<Unicode> ??
<trappist> stamen: um, what kind of movies, in what player?
<Unicode> What client I can use in Kubuntu ??
<stamen> I am openig them with kaffeine
<stamen> adnt the files are .avi
<stamen> xvid
<trappist> Unicode: I think icq uses oscar, which is the same as aol, so you just be able to use just about anything, including kopete or gaim
<trappist> stamen: maybe you need the w32codecs package
<stamen> in 7.04 all was ok, but know which codecs uses 7.10
<stamen> I have installed one
<stamen> wich I had before
<stamen> but the same again
<stamen> all is like scrambled
* Unicode trappist but I dont like gaim so ..??
<davubuntu> trappist: if you don't know, please let me know and I will try googling it :)
<stamen> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> Unicode: so... what do you like?
<trappist> davubuntu: sorry, did you ask a question?
<davubuntu> trappist: Here it is again: okay well I don't have wep because I configured my router to only accept my two laptops by their ...something or other numbers (can't remember the term but it works). Can you tell me how to find out the essid I doubt mine will be NETGEAR. Is it just the network name I chose - in my case Dave's Network?
<trappist> davubuntu: (if so, the preferred order is google, then ask on irc :))
<stamen> nothing is written about new 7.10
<trappist> davubuntu: then it's probably "Dave's Network" but that apostrophe may give you some trouble
<trappist> davubuntu: consider renaming to "dave" or something
<trappist> stamen: oh wait, gutsy - please /join #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<davubuntu> trappist: re: google... I know. I just thought while you were helping me it might have been easy enough for you to tell me if you knew. I guess you did. Thanks
<stamen> ok
<xenol> plz i changed theme to i created and now my icons in konqueror and other apps r gone
<xenol> can someone help me with that>
<xenol> ?
<psyhhix_> when the new ver of kubuntu will released?
<trappist> xenol: most themes won't have icons for all your apps
<yurimxpxman> what's the command for google desktop? I can't find it
<xenol> trappist: can  u tell me how can i restore the original theme back? is there any step to undo changes i did?
<trappist> xenol: there's no "undo" for it, but you should be able to select the same theme that was active before... I don't know what the default is, though
<xenol> trappist: i am asking cause buttons as back, forward, home refresh r not visible on my konqueror
<xenol> and i hate to reinstall kubuntu all over again
<trappist> xenol: ouch.  you shouldn't have to reinstall, though, just select another theme.  most of them should have at least those icons.
<xenol> trappist: i want original one :-/
<Daisuke-Laptop> so set it to use the original one already
<trappist> xenol: I don't know which one that is.  mine is working pretty good, let me see what I have selected...
<xenol> Daisuke-Laptop: the original one is not saved
<trappist> xenol: heh, my kde system settings don't even tell me which one is selected, but try crystal svg
<summatusmentis> does kubuntu have aiglx/xgl enabled by default?
<feierfox> no
<trappist> summatusmentis: feisty doesn't.  apparently gutsy will.
<xenol> trappist: it is installed or i have to dl it?
<trappist> xenol: not sure - if it's not listed, sudo apt-get install kde-icons-crystalclear
<summatusmentis> gutsy is the new one that's not released yet, correct?
<trappist> summatusmentis: yes
<ScorpKing> xenol: no need to reinstall if you can't fix it. just backup the stuff in /home/you, delete your user and create it again.
<trappist> or just mv ~/.kde ~/.kdeold
<trappist> and log out and back in
<ScorpKing> true...
<genii> summatusmentis: Oct 17 or 18 is expected release date
<summatusmentis> genii: ok, good to know. Maybe I'll wait a little while. I'm looking for an easy install inside of vmware hosted under OS X
<trappist> summatusmentis: I don't know how compiz will perform in vmware
<genii> summatusmentis: I'd stick with 7.04 for a while
<summatusmentis> genii: how come?
<trappist> I also didn't know vmware could run under osx
<summatusmentis> vmware fusion
<genii> summatusmentis: Because there are always fixes or issues for the first few months of a release whereas 7.04 has already been thru it's growing pains
<trappist> summatusmentis: I've got gutsy running on a box or two right now, and it seems reasonably stable.  don't install it if you will cry when it breaks though.
<genii> trappist: Exactly
<trappist> summatusmentis: until it's released, that is
<trappist> different people have different stability thresholds.  if I can expect it to boot and start X most of the time, it's stable enough for me.
<summatusmentis> trappist: I'm just looking for an easy setup to install OpenEmbedded onto. I don't need anything specific, I use OS X for most of my stuff
<summatusmentis> I used to run debian testing, on my old computer
<trappist> summatusmentis: if you don't need anything specific, I'd say use fiesty.  if you really want compiz and an easy setup, and if debian testing is stable enough for you, try gutsy.
<alucardromero> I like Gutsy so far.
<alucardromero> I just installed it like... last night.
<alucardromero> But I've been using it since I've been logged into the chat room.
<alucardromero> One thing I noticed it lacks right away is the libc headers.
<alucardromero> I found out by installing the nVIDIA drivers.
<trappist> alucardromero: if you are going to be building stuff, apt-get install build-essential.  that will install what you need.  I don't think any previous release has installed that stuff out of the box.
<alucardromero> Well, I won't be building anything but just the obligatory "./configure, make, make install" and the such.
<trappist> alucardromero: right, build-essential will give you what you need for most of that.  you won't be able to do it out of the box.
<alucardromero> Oh okay, I get you know.
<alucardromero> now*
<xenol> ScorpKing: i am now on live cd can u tell me plz how to add new user when i logged out without creating new one? :S
<hitmanWilly> i swear, build-essential should be included by default, since a large amt of linux stuff is still distributed as source
<xenol> ScorpKing: i need to log root i guess
<alucardromero> hitmanWilly: I'm with ya on that one.
<ScorpKing> xenol: sudo su
<trappist> hitmanWilly: I think it's a question of what will fit on a CD.
<alucardromero> Yeah, that's true.
<alucardromero> DVD!
<alucardromero> hahah
<trappist> everybody has pet packages they wish were included by default
<hitmanWilly> trappist: build-essential IS on the cd, just not installed by default IIRC
<xenol> ScorpKing: but where plz? when i log on my kubuntu install i am locked
<trappist> hitmanWilly: you could be right
<ScorpKing> xenol: that will give you root. you can try mv ~/.kde ~/.kdeold first as the normal user
<ScorpKing> xenol: in the konsole
<xenol> ScorpKing: from login screen can i start it?
<hitmanWilly> trappist: and also, AFAIK, buntu is the only distro that doesn't include a compiler by default
<hitmanWilly> but that's just my pet peeve...lol
<trappist> hitmanWilly: that one's definitely not true - there are distros that ship on a floppy!
<alucardromero> DSL
<ScorpKing> xenol: boot from your box and press <ctrl>+<alt>+F1 when it's up.
<alucardromero> Damn Small Linux
<Chousuke> hitmanWilly: a compiler is useless to most people
<trappist> hitmanWilly: also, ubuntu tries very hard (and does a pretty decent job) to keep you from having to build anything from source, by having such a massive repo of packages
<hitmanWilly> trappist: ok, sorry, desktop distro
<xenol> ScorpKing: sudo su as login but what pwd?
<Chousuke> hitmanWilly: and it only gives more power to attackers if they get onto your computer somehow.
<ScorpKing> xenol: wait.
<ScorpKing> xenol: go to konsole
<trappist> Chousuke: there is that
<xenol> ScorpKing: i am on live cd atm
<ScorpKing> xenol: it's under System on the kmenu
<trappist> Chousuke: there have also been worms (like slapper for apache) that take advantage of a compiler to do their evil deeds
<xenol> ScorpKing: i am
<ScorpKing> xenol: type ls /dev/ | grep hd
<ScorpKing> xenol: what hd* is there?
<hitmanWilly> Chousuke: ok, a compiler installed is not a security hole, there's a thousand other ways to bork a system without a C compiler, and how many crackers do you know who upload source trojans...lol
<xenol> ScorpKing: u mean which partition or hd type?
<ScorpKing> xenol: which is your main drive?
<ScorpKing> xenol: /dev/hda1?
<Chousuke> hitmanWilly: a compiler can be used to compile local exploits to gain root
<Chousuke> hitmanWilly: the point being, if you don't need a compiler, it's better to not have one installed.
<trappist> hitmanWilly: and that can be taken advantage of remotely and automatically, as I mentioned a moment ago
<xenol> ScorpKing: /dev/hdb2 is /
<ScorpKing> xenol: sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt
* ScorpKing sips a coffee
<xenol> ScorpKing:  mounted
<hitmanWilly> ok, well, I didn't mean to start a flamewar here, but that's just my personal opinion, don't take it the wrong way
<ScorpKing> xenol: chroot /mnt
<trappist> also, if you do need a compiler, you're probably sufficiently clueful to be able to install one :)
<hitmanWilly> trappist: ok, i'll give you that one :)
<ScorpKing> xenol: ugh. no need for thet
<xenol> ScorpKing: :S
<Daisuke_Ido> trappist: after being here for the past six months, i can't say i agree
<trappist> Daisuke_Ido: there's always that 10%
<ScorpKing> xenol: cd /mnt/home/you
<Chousuke> Daisuke_Ido: some of those people may not be clueful enough to understand that they really don't need a compiler :P
* Daisuke_Ido ticks off one prime example - the guy insisting on compiling battle for wesnoth (though it's already in the repos, etc etc)
<xenol> ScorpKing: no such file or directory i deleted my account :S
<Daisuke_Ido> Chousuke: and that was exactly the issue
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate my keyboard :\
<xenol> ScorpKing: and forgot to create new one :/
<ScorpKing> xenol: then chroot /mnt
<ScorpKing> lol
<xenol> ScorpKing: can i log root from login screen and create new acc>
<xenol> ?
<Seek_Therapy> Hi! does Ubuntu have a Swf convertor....So that i can burn to DVD?
<ScorpKing> xenol: does chroot work? no, root login won't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you were talking about flv, i know there's a script that uses mplayer to do an flv > avi conversion, but i have no idea where i found it
<xenol> ScorpKing: no :/
<ScorpKing> xenol: press <ESC> when grub loads and select option 2. that will boot you to root.
<hitmanWilly> ok, well, also im an old slack guy, so my opinions tend to be a little bit skewed from the buntu powers that be...
<xenol> ScorpKing: recovery mode?
<ScorpKing> xenol: then just run adduser you
<ScorpKing> yes
<feierfox> how to use subtitles in VLC?
<xenol> ScorpKing: will open in terminal or in x?
<ScorpKing> xenol: terminal
<Seek_Therapy> does Ubuntu have a Swf convertor....So that i can burn to DVD !
<xenol> ScorpKing: possible to start x?
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: gui or term?
<feierfox> guI!
<ScorpKing> xenol: not as root.
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: ok :) but term vlc is possible...lol
<feierfox> ah
<ScorpKing> xenol: when you get to the root terminal just type - adduser you - and then - init 5
<feierfox> just drag and drop
<xenol> ScorpKing: init 5?
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: its a menu option, hold on a sec...
<xenol> ScorpKing: no need for group?
<ScorpKing> xenol: or 2 or 3
<feierfox> VLC handles subtitles much more ergnomic then kaffeine
<acomaco> Hmm is there any program looking like "deamon tools"?
<ScorpKing> xenol: group is automatic
<trappist> acomaco: you mean the windows one that mounts isos?
<xenol> ScorpKing: same name as my acc name right>
<acomaco> yep
<ScorpKing> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> acomaco: there are, but realize that all of the iso formats you're familiar with are pretty much useless to you now
<xenol> ScorpKing: and pass?
<Daisuke_Ido> iso, or bin/cue
<Daisuke_Ido> that's about it
<trappist> acomaco: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/point
<jussi01> how do i restart kicker?
<Chousuke> trappist: -o loop
<acomaco> okey thx trappist
<trappist> Chousuke: right, thanks :)
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: hmm, can't seem to find it...
<ScorpKing> xenol: it will ask. test it on the cd. go to konsole and type sudo adduser you
<trappist> acomaco: what Chousuke said - sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename.iso /mnt/point
<acomaco> trappist: Chousuke: anything i needed?
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: but it should be similar to switching audio tracks
<acomaco> thxx
<xenol> ScorpKing: room number?
<trappist> acomaco: special packages?  nope, long as it's an iso and not a bit/cue
<rodrigo> alguem sabe como fao para configurar a rede no debian
<feierfox> no it isnt
<ScorpKing> xenol: just press <enter> 5 times and select Y
<trappist> rodrigo: spanish or portugese?
<jussi01> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<feierfox> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<feierfox> :D
<trappist> yeah that.
<jussi01> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xenol> ScorpKing: thats all?
<Sin_Citadel> can anyone tell me how can i make kubuntu work with beryl
<ScorpKing> yes
<xenol> lol thx dude
<feierfox> !vatikan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vatikan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acomaco> Sin_Citadel: whats your problem?
<ScorpKing> xenol: np
<trappist> Sin_Citadel: beryl is merged with compiz-fusion.  the beryl project is dead.
<Sin_Citadel> ok then
<Sin_Citadel> tell me how can i make compiz fusion work
<acomaco> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Sin_Citadel> is there a guide
<rodrigo> no consigo enxergar a rede s acessar a internet
<trappist> Sin_Citadel: there are lots of howtos on the forums and elsewhere
<acomaco> google is your friend Sin_Citadel
<Sin_Citadel> i tried
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: hmmm, maybe under navigation?
<Sin_Citadel> most of em are for ubuntu
<trappist> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sin_Citadel> they discuss gnome
<Sin_Citadel> not kde
<acomaco> they work the same Sin_Citadel i would guess
<Sin_Citadel> and i m a noob
<rodrigo> ok
<Sin_Citadel> andd.... i have at ati X1600 card
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: sorry, don't have anything subbed handy...lol
<Sin_Citadel> ok nm, i'll check the ubuntu one, mayeb i could make sense of it
<hitmanWilly> feierfox: all my dvd's are ripped to the hd, with all the subs and extra audio tracks pulled out...
<trappist> Sin_Citadel: the only difference for kde will be you start kde-window-decorator instead of whatever the one is for gnome
<trappist> Sin_Citadel: and, there are kde-specific ones
<feierfox> ts...
* chalcedony smiles
<Sin_Citadel> trappist: problem is that i have an ati card, and i installed xgl server, added the option to start a new xgl session too, but it is too slow
<Sin_Citadel> anyway i can fix it?
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: you'll get that with current gen ati drivers
<chalcedony> i need some help understanding a KDE app for cd/dvd creation called K3b i need to know how to do the final process to make the cd
<trappist> Sin_Citadel: I'm sure there is, but I have an nvidia card so I don't know - you might ask in #compiz-fusion
<Sin_Citadel> ok trappist
<trappist> chalcedony: you should have a "burn" button
<chalcedony> i need some help understanding a KDE app for cd/dvd creation called K3b i need to know how to do the final process to make the cd? I'm trying to make a backup of my system
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: now you understand why all the nix folks have issues with ati :)
<Sin_Citadel> hitmanWilly: i have installed the ati drivers from ubuntu repo
<Sin_Citadel> yes :(
<chalcedony> trappist: there are 4 places on the window for stuff to show.. the last one is the big box on the right, bottom... what should be there?
<Sin_Citadel> ati never messed with me on windows
<intelikey> chalcedony there is a "burn" button
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: the ati driers for linux are binary only, just like the nvidia ones, and they didn't do a very good job coding them
<trappist> chalcedony: I don't have a set-up k3b here to look at, but I think it's on the left above the cd/dvd filesystem view
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: unlike the nvidia folks
<trappist> I suspect that ATI drivers will be improving dramatically now that the company's been bought by a linux-friendly company
<intelikey> chalcedony as trappist said ^   and on the next window on the far right
<Sin_Citadel> yeah
<chalcedony> trappist: i can see the button, i just want to make sure it's actually doing what it's supposed to do when i hit it
<Sin_Citadel> i was thinking of buyin the new ati card
<Sin_Citadel> but with all these problems in linux, now i m not too sure
<trappist> chalcedony: it's not going to torch your computer, if that's what you mean
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: which is why the open source ati driver is actually better than the nvidia one, more incentive :)
<Sin_Citadel> hey guys, whts the diff b/w compiz and compiz fusion
<chalcedony> can i ask you guys another one.. my son had his system set up as a 64 bit .. he put my data on it .. now i want to change it back to 32 bit.. will this work?
<Sin_Citadel> oh wait, scratch that
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz is dead
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: compiz-fusion has beryl folded back into it, which was a fork of the original compiz anyway
<Sin_Citadel> they have the diff on there site
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz fusion is the deforking of compiz and beryl
<intelikey> chalcedony yes you can install the 32bit linux on the same computer.
<chalcedony> ok.. i pushed burn.. it says "NO Data to Burn -K3b" "Please add files to your project first"
<Sin_Citadel> any of u know a good kicker applet lik that of gnome
<Sin_Citadel> which monitors system resources
<hitmanWilly> or set up a 32bit chroot, even :P
<Sin_Citadel> a cpu grap, memory raph, network graph
<intelikey> chalcedony didn't drag and drop anything from the top half to the bottom half of the first window ???
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: its not kicker app, but look into conky
<Sin_Citadel> hitmanWilly: can u gimme a url
<hitmanWilly> !info conky | Sin_Citadel
<ubotu> sin_citadel: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
* abominius greetings
<chalcedony> "Problems while adding files to the project ..
<Sin_Citadel> ok
<chalcedony> it's moving all the sub directories at once .. since i have just the directory name at the top
<Sin_Citadel> hey isnt there a buntu deb package for compiz fusion in the repo?
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: its in the repos, and its small, give it a shot and see what you think
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: yes
<intelikey> chalcedony clicking on the dir will expand
<chalcedony> oh~
<chalcedony> oh!
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: it may be in backports, but it should be there
<Sin_Citadel> all right
<chalcedony> um then it vanishes and says backupfile 1.0 gig
<intelikey> chalcedony you will find that you can not burn links to the cd   (iirc)  and thus it might be better to tar up the data then burn the tarballs to the disk
<trappist> also the cd won't preserve permissions.  if you're burning a backup to cd/dvd, yes, definitely make a tarball
<bjwebb> hi!
<chalcedony> ummm
<bjwebb> i have broke my system :S
<bjwebb> i can't seem to log in
<intelikey> tar and gz   are standard linux tools common on "almost every linux box"   so it shouldn't be much of a challange to create or extract them.
<bjwebb> can anyone help?
<intelikey> is more time consumming,  but preserves hard and symbolic links, as well as ownership and permissions.
<bjwebb> why would kdm start, but it hang after i try to log in?
<bjwebb> log in at tty is also not possible
<intelikey> bjwebb something in your personal settings that the system can't digest ?
<Rise_Against> bjwebb modules maybe
<Rise_Against> have you got a live-cd?
<hitmanWilly> Rise_Against: i doubt it since kdm loads a full X session when it starts
<bjwebb> Rise_Against: er yes i have, but im on the partition now, but using the recovery mode
<Rise_Against> hmm
<bjwebb> where you just get a root terminal
<Sin_Citadel> hey trappist
<Rise_Against> you mean start without kde
<Sin_Citadel> why doesnt kubuntu auto-mount an external drive?
<Rise_Against> what o.O
<Rise_Against> it doesnt?
<bjwebb> Rise_Against: me mean start without kde?
<Rise_Against> bjwebb yea but i dont know how :S
<Rise_Against> sry but i am a newbie ;)
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: can you start up X with startx?
<bjwebb> Rise_Against: yeah i have done, theres an option in grub
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: ill try
<intelikey> i wish i could stay connected more than 4.2 minutes
<bjwebb> btw im root, but i can't ls my user's home dir
<bjwebb> intelikey: get a shell?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: sounds like your isp is pretty lousy
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: waht?
<intelikey> bjwebb that would help how exactly ?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it's the worst i've ever messed with.
<Creationist225> I'm having a problem with Kubuntu Gutsy Beta... where can I go to ask for help?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: if i were you, i'd be shopping for a new one :)
<bjwebb> intelikey: it would cure the symptoms, tho not the cause
<intelikey> i would too.    but it's a "business" thang
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: startx works from this "restore mode"
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ah, gotcha
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: ok, ctrl-alt-f2 and try logging in as your normal user
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: if i cd /home/bjwebb2, the ls command hangs
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: im on the restore thing, i only have ctrl-alt-f1
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: ah, crap...
<Ibkanat> where can I look up kernel flags? Or see if my bios is being fixed in the kernel
<intelikey> as i typed for bjwebb before i got disconnected last.   your problem sounds like it's in your users  $HOME/.*
<hitmanWilly> yeah, now i see that issue, i agree
<bjwebb> intelikey: yeah, problem is i can't see my home dir
<Rise_Against> o_O
<Sin_Citadel> hitmanWilly: can conky also monitor my frequency scaling?
<intelikey> bjwebb then it's not there
<bjwebb> how do i start the gettys manually?
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: is /home on a different partition
<intelikey> bjwebb root can see what ever is there
<Ibkanat> my kernel is really instable
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: it is and its mounted
<bjwebb> i can cd to it
<bjwebb> but ls just hangs
<hitmanWilly> Sin_Citadel: probably, there's a million different options for it
<Ibkanat> lastest kubuntu
<thaler2> hi all
<intelikey> bjwebb umount it and fsck it
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: ok, try dismounting it and running an fsck
<Sin_Citadel> hitmanWilly: what is ksmserver?
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: okies
<intelikey> hitmanWilly sorry,   you have it.  i'll step back     too many cooks ya know
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: that sounds almost pornographic the way you put it...lol
<bjwebb> hmm device is busy
<Ibkanat> have google for help but found little to none. Hp laptops dont ya lovem
<intelikey> hitmanWilly only if that's where your mind dwells
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: ok, try booting up the live-cd and do it from there
<bjwebb> hitmanWilly: okay
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: well, it is me we're talking about here :P
<intelikey> :)
<Rise_Against> thats what i said before :D
<bjwebb> i have to find it first...
<intelikey> ?
<Rise_Against> is gcc a c-compiler and g++ a c++ compiler?
<hitmanWilly> bjwebb: k, but it sounds like either a heavily corrupted fs or a dead drive
<bjwebb> :S
<hitmanWilly> Rise_Against: sorta
<bjwebb> so it can't just be a mucked up file
<intelikey> Rise_Against seems that way doesn't it.   although they may both be symlinks to gcc
<hitmanWilly> Rise_Against: g++ is a c++ addon for gcc
<intelikey> errr i mean  gcc-$VERSION
<hitmanWilly> i THINK g++ is in fact a symlink to gcc with all the c++ options set
<hitmanWilly> don't quote me on that, tho
<intelikey> ls -l `which gcc` `which g++`
<evilidler> gcc is a link to gcc-$VERSION, g++ to g++-$VERSION
<trappist> hitmanWilly: symlinks don't have options :)
<NickPresta> yeah
<Rise_Against> if i just write a simple "hello world" in c++, compiling is no problem
<evilidler> Different frontends to the REAL binary somewhere else
<NickPresta> g++ on my system links to g++-4.1
<Rise_Against> but in c :S ...
<evilidler> You can get away with compiling all your C with g++, although there are subtle differences
<intelikey> ls -l /etc/alternatives/g??
<NickPresta> Rise_Against, http://david.tribble.com/text/cdiffs.htm have fun :)
<kadaffe> hey
<Rise_Against> :O
<hitmanWilly> well, i don't know c/c++, so the limit of my knowledge on the subject ends with ./configure...lol
<NickPresta> heh
<kadaffe> i am lost =(
<NickPresta> kadaffe, what seems to be the problem?
<hitmanWilly> kadaffe: with what?
<Rise_Against> ./configure... xD
<Rise_Against> uhm -.- dont wanna start windows 4 that xD
<Rise_Against> but.. bye all :) gonna mount my /dev/bett ;)
<Rise_Against> o.O
<Rise_Against> i mean /dev/bed
<Rise_Against> :p
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Rise_Against> so.. bye @all
<hitmanWilly> anyway all, im out, later everyone
<jcs7778> is there a way to have commands automatically run on login?
<lysdexia> I need advice on doing a completely clean install of mysql-server.
<lysdexia> When I do the ususal apt-get remove It leaves behind old user tables, etc.
<lysdexia> I need to do a complete, scorched-earth, get the slumbits and all it's lackeys off my drive and re-install fresh.
<ghozala> hay can i accsses my hotmail e-mail from kontact app in kubuntu
<ScorpKing> lysdexia: try apt-get purge
<cpk1> for some reason I cant seem to get the standard view in gmail to work with konquerer, any idea why?
<lysdexia> E: Invalid operation purge
<ubuntu_> when i try to mount ext3 partition is say me to specify the fs
<ubuntu_> what should i use plz?
<sweettooth> hello there, does anyone know how to use remote desktop connection to wake the monitor up?
<sweettooth> or ssh, either way
<ubuntu_> sudo mount -t ext3 device path ?
<cpk1> ubuntu_: that should work
<lysdexia> I don't see a purge argument in the apt-get man page.
<Sin_Citadel> lysdexia: apt-get remove it first, then see if the files added by mysql still remain, i dont think that apt-get will remove mysql tables too
<lysdexia> I can tell you for a fact it doesn't! :-)
<ubuntu_>  cpk1  i get this "
<ubuntu_> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb5,
<ubuntu_>        missing codepage or other error
<alexbobp> apt-get doesn't have a purge argument, but dpkg does
<sweettooth> i think apt-get has purge
<ghozala> ubuntu may because u are running from live cd
<alexbobp> And (except for update, upgrade, and install) apt-get is just a dpkg frontend
<kkathman> there IS a purge param for apt-get
<sweettooth> apt-get remove --purge xxx
<kkathman> right
<Sin_Citadel> lysdexia: if u have a gui, use adept
<alexbobp> Synaptic is better than adept, in my opinion
<kkathman> lysdexia:  it just may not be in the man page but its valid
<alexbobp> although I use adept upgrader, since it has a notifier
<Sin_Citadel> adept is much better than synaptic
<Sin_Citadel> although, its hard to use for a noob
<Daisuke_Ido> adept is better than synaptic in what fantasy world?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that explains everything
<Sin_Citadel> in that i like kde :d
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough :)
<acecase> hello
<sweettooth> does anyone know a command that could wake monitor up?
<ubuntu_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb5,       missing codepage or other error
<ubuntu_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<cpk1> ubuntu_: try doing fdisk -l and see if the drive shows up and if it say what fstype
<kkathman> lysdexia:  and alexbobp   http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-remove
<acecase> I just asked this in #ubuntu but I should probably ask here since i use Kubuntu :)
<alexbobp> kkathman: I found it just now searching the man page.
<alexbobp> I just hadn't encountered it before.
<superkiwi> How do I install the 'restricted drivers' of ati in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, what's the question. acecase?
<ubuntu_> cpk1:  rofl it says w95 fat32, but i formated it as ext3 o.O
<cpk1> ubuntu_: try mounting as fat32 then
<acecase> I have a printer on my Kubuntu box that I can use over the network with my ubuntu notebook no problem. I can't seem to figure out, however, how to use that printer when I am booted into windows on the notebook. Any help please? :)
<acecase> I use ipp:// to print from ubuntu clients
<superkiwi> I'm just thinking that omg, why do you have to make every package so damn hard to remember. And it's not alot of info online.
<ubuntu_> cpk1: uknown type needed to type "W95 FAT32" but again got some options like newdir and olddir :-/
<Sin_Citadel> if i dont have a cd inserted in my cd rom before kubuntu boots, dubuntu doesnt mount the cdrom after login, which is understandable since there is no cd, but if i add a cd, then kubuntu still doesnt mount it, so i went to konsole, and mounted it manually, the cd shows up in konueror, but there is always an error whenever i try to copy/view the files
<Sin_Citadel> can someone help, it is the same prob in ubuntu too
<morphinex> acecase: I figured it out once, but I recall that it was a world of pain
<acecase> morphinex that isn't what i want to hear :)
<morphinex> acecase: so the printer is connected to another machine, right?
<morphinex> acecase: not your laptop?
<acecase> I want to hear "just type make printer public and it will work" :)
<sweettooth> superkiwi, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<acecase> morphinex yes. it is physicly connected to the kubuntu box
<sweettooth> sorry for the repost, but does anyone know how to reactivate a sleeping monitor through command?
<cpk1> pretty sure for fat32 its -t msdos
<ScorpKing> Sin_Citadel: it sounds like a problem in /etc/fstab. can you pastebin that file?
<Sin_Citadel> ScorpKing: sure
<acecase> cpk1 fat32 is -t vfat
<cpk1> I was thinking it might be that too heh
<fdoving> sweettooth: 'xset dpms force on' might work.
<acecase> :)
<Sin_Citadel> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Sin_Citadel> #
<Sin_Citadel> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Sin_Citadel> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<Sin_Citadel> # /dev/hda8
<Sin_Citadel> UUID=3403b581-b9dc-4e11-b5fc-338502fbe158 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<Sin_Citadel> # /dev/hda3
<Sin_Citadel> UUID=c43f52d0-a28b-49cd-9d30-9c267f1d1dc1 /boot ext3 nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 2
<Sin_Citadel> # /dev/hda6
<Sin_Citadel> UUID=33dae7d3-f50b-4875-a73c-40ed0956c500 /home ext3 nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 2
<ScorpKing> !paste
<Sin_Citadel> # /dev/hda1
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sin_Citadel> UUID=1E98C31098C2E4FD /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<Sin_Citadel> # /dev/hda5
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Sin_Citadel> UUID=834C-57FA /media/hda5 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<Sin_Citadel> # /dev/hda7
<sweettooth> OMG
<Sin_Citadel> UUID=2fd57913-b3fe-4eb9-81c4-78b3097ff85d none swap sw 0 0
<Sin_Citadel> /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Sin_Citadel> 
<Sin_Citadel> ok
<Sin_Citadel> sorry
<Sin_Citadel> didnt know bout that service
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<ScorpKing> lol
<acecase> Sin_Citadel what is the problem? I missed it.
<ScorpKing> acecase:  the cd shows up in konueror, but there is always an error whenever i try to copy/view the files
<ubuntu_> is there any chance i can backup system folders?
<Sin_Citadel> if i dont have a cd inserted in my cd rom before kubuntu boots, dubuntu doesnt mount the cdrom after login, which is understandable since there is no cd, but if i add a cd, then kubuntu still doesnt mount it, so i went to konsole, and mounted it manually, the cd shows up in konueror, but there is always an error whenever i try to copy/view the files
<sweettooth> fdoving, tried it, but it gave me an error (xset:  unable to open display "")
<ScorpKing> lol
<Sin_Citadel> ok
<Sin_Citadel> so can anyone help
<fdoving> sweettooth: yeah, you need to set DISPLAY=:0 for the first display etc.
<fdoving> sweettooth: err, i mean DISPLAY=0.0 for the first display.
<sweettooth> fdoving, could you tell me how to set it please?
<acecase> Sin_Citadel no errors mounting manualy? and are you using iso9660?
<fdoving> sweettooth: so 'DISPLAY=0.0 xset dpms force on' might work.
<Sin_Citadel> yeah
<Sin_Citadel> acecase: there is one thing though
<ScorpKing> Sin_Citadel: what is the permissions when you do ls -l /media/cdrom0 ?
<sweettooth> fdoving, it gave me this error (xset:  unable to open display "0")
<fdoving> Sin_Citadel: what command did you use to mount?
<Sin_Citadel> acecase: whenever i first mount it, mount always gives error that it is the wrong fs type, although i always give it the correct one,
<sweettooth> fdoving, have i not set up sth properly?
<Sin_Citadel> fdoving: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb
<acecase> Sin_Citadel Stupid Question-> have you tried other CDs?
<fdoving> sweettooth: are you logged in as the user running the X session, or is X running at all?
<Sin_Citadel> acecase: yeah
<acecase> iso9660 is almost always the rite fs type
<Sin_Citadel> acecase: cd's, dvds, game cd's,
<fdoving> Sin_Citadel: try to use 'pmount /dev/hdb' instead, without sudo. (after unmounting of course)
<sweettooth> fdoving, kde is running, i can remote desktop in and open apps, but just couldn't wake the monitor up remotely
* ScorpKing is away...
<Sin_Citadel> ok
<Sin_Citadel> fdoving: oh and, whenever the cd tray is empty, there is usually errors in the logs that "Drive hdb not ready for command"
<fdoving> sweettooth: ah, from the remote desktop, try 'xset dpms force on' if you can log into the running sesison. (NX will not work, as they open new sessions for each remote login)
<Sin_Citadel> but only when kubuntu boots to a empty cd tray
<fdoving> Sin_Citadel: your drive might not handle HAL polling properly or something.
<Sin_Citadel> its a sony DVD-RW drive
<sweettooth> fdoving, Fab!! you are the man
<fdoving> Sin_Citadel: you can try 'sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/hdb' to see if that helps in any way. to revert you need 'sudo hal-disable-polling --enable-polling --device /dev/hdb'
<fdoving> sweettooth: i was lucky. glad it works :)
<sweettooth> fdoving, thx for your help mate... guess im just too lazy to leave my bed and switch the monitor on, hehe
<Sin_Citadel> fdoving: dont seem to have the utility installed, can u tell me where to get it
<cj_> is there a net install iso for ubuntu?
<Amad> 7j help
<fdoving> Sin_Citadel: should be in the 'hal' package. that's on gutsy anyway. not sure on feisty.
<ken_> hello guys i got an ubuntu kernel numering question ....
<NickPresta> ken_,  ask away
<Bleep> hello, can someonehelp me out with vpn connection?
<scipper> hi
<ken_> yo , well i got my kernel sources from kernel.org  however the highest stable is 2.6.22.9 , my collegue has his kernel from the official repositories with "-" in it now i was thinknin does ubunut doe his own fokrs or why do the yhave differnet numbering ??
<rsingh> Hi, does anyonw know how to disable dolphin in kde feisty?
<Bleep> hello i have adsl through vpn. how do i set this up in clean install of kubuntu feisty?
<ken_> feisty still has konqueror u mean gutsy gibbon ?
<rsingh> yea i ment gutsy
<rsingh> when i try to click on a folder in konq it opens up dolphin
<rsingh> can i have that stay in konq like it use to be?
<ken_> i cant help there sry
<loonyxp> hello, i just noticed that the dom tree viewer plugin isn't installed with konq-plugins in kubuntu... does anybody know why?
<rsingh> ooh ok thanks anyways
<intelikey> if i wanted more ananymity, more privacy, better security,   what can be done to improve this ?
<fdoving> intelikey: encrypted traffic with tor and some protocol cleaner proxy-thing like privoxy might help you a little bit.
<intelikey> freenode accepts tor connections ?
<fdoving> i think so, yes.
<ubuntu_> how can i plz install kdm theme>
<ubuntu_> ?
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fdoving> intelikey: tor alone can be a security risk, the end-nodes can be compromized pretty easily, and evil hackers can set them up as we've seen examples of with security experiments in the past.
<fdoving> intelikey: be sure to use encryption. :)
<intelikey> correct.
<Bleep> im desperate now... i cant get adslconnection in kubuntu
<ScorpKing> hi Bleep! lol
<Bleep> o lol
<Bleep> hi again
<ken_> hey i try again my latest stable kerenel is 2.6.22.9  , why does ubuntu offer such strange numbering liek his latest is 2.6.22-12 with a minus which isnt in kernel,org anyone know waht ubunut does here ?
<ScorpKing> Bleep: so what happened so far?
<Bleep> what do i need to use vpn in kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> a howto for vpn
<intelikey> ken kernel version is 2.6.22 ubuntu build is 22***
<Bleep> i tried to install KVpnc but got errors
<ScorpKing> Bleep: no luck with the linux internet? care to try again?
<Bleep> well.. i have to  if i want to escape  from microsoft
<ScorpKing> Bleep: i know the feeling. it took me 3 months to get 3G working on linux.
<Bleep> lol
<intelikey> ken example    package linux-image-2.6.15-29-386_2.6.15-29.60_i386.deb   is kernel version 2.6.15 the rest of the version string denotes config changes and patches applied as well as any rebuilds of the same source
<Bleep> the complexibility  doenst make it too much for human beings.
<ken_> bleep u speak some german ? =) heres a how to to set up kvpnc  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kvpnc?highlight=%28vpn%29
<intelikey> so    ^   it's linux 2.6.15 ubuntu 29.60_i386
<Bleep> ah my german ist sehr slecht
<ScorpKing> Bleep: /etc/resolv.conf will show the the dns servers when you plug the cable into the linux box.
<WOOPdaLOOP> FRIENDS
<WOOPdaLOOP> i have upgraded to GUTSY RIBBON
<ken_> ah itz to basic sorry just standard isntall i think
<WOOPdaLOOP> and now my internet is messed up
<ken_> RIBBON ole ole  =)
<WOOPdaLOOP> theres a delay in resolving websites
<WOOPdaLOOP> theres a delay in connecting to irc servers
<Artimus> WOOPdaLOOP: Consider #ubuntu+1 instead
* gnomefreak doesnt want to tell him he didnt upgrade to GUTSY RIBBON
<WOOPdaLOOP> whats going on here
<ken_> partay
<gnomefreak> WOOPdaLOOP: gutsy is in #ubuntu+1 until released
<WOOPdaLOOP> OK MANG
<WOOPdaLOOP> relax
<WOOPdaLOOP> dont need to gang up on me
<WOOPdaLOOP> im only one
<ScorpKing> lol. then slow down. :P
<intelikey> plus one
<Bleep> it should be 10.0.0.138
<ScorpKing> Bleep: yes. what country are you from?
<Bleep> netherlands
<ken_> did the official faq not help for kvpnc ?
<sirjoshimus> So, I have an ntfs partition im trying to write stuff to, and its telling my it wont allow it because of read/write protection
<sirjoshimus> how can i fix this?
<ScorpKing> Bleep: oh, i'm not. can you conncet both boxes to the router at the same time?
<sirjoshimus> i made it to share jointly between kubuntu and winxp
<Bleep> scorp: no i cant
<ScorpKing> :(
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | sirjoshimus
<ubotu> sirjoshimus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Bleep> ken: i get error  installing kvpnc    about dependency called "menu"
<JohnFlux> ubotu: find vid_iv50.xa
<sirjoshimus> intelikey : ill try it out, thanks
<ubotu> Package/file vid_iv50.xa does not exist in feisty
<JohnFlux> grr
<JohnFlux> anyone have this file? :)
<ScorpKing> Bleep: i'll be back in a sec. let me do some thinking. :)
<Bleep> oke ;)
* ScorpKing making coffee...
<intelikey> JohnFlux not me i'm sure
<deviance> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bleep> btw i have found a solution that's based on my modem and type of connection but it requires PPPD and PPTP
<JohnFlux> intelikey: thanks
<Bleep> heres the link... just read the settings : https://w.xs4all.nl/helpdesk/abonnement/adsl/alcatel/ethernet/power/linux.php
* ScorpKing is back
<intelikey> bleep what are you trying to do ?   use one box as a gateway for another box ?
* genii 's ears perk up at idea of coffee
<intelikey> coffee perks in genii's ears
<Bleep> uhm could you explain what you mean by "box"
<genii> intelikey: Interesting idea :)
<intelikey> yeah, it's a three dimentional closed figure with rectangular sides
<Bleep> lol
<genii> 1 computer=box           2 computer=boxes    3 or more computers=boxen
<intelikey> normally used in irc to denote some computer some where
<Bleep> well in my case    laptop eth0     >    adslmodem
<genii> ScorpKing: Can I grab a coffee from ya?
* ScorpKing pass genii a hot cup of coffee...
* genii sips coffee and tries to stay awake
<genii> ScorpKing: Thanks muchly :)
<ScorpKing> Bleep: that link - well, the router will handle all the auth stuff for you. did you have to install anything on xp?
<ScorpKing> genii: np :D
<Bleep> no
<ScorpKing> Bleep: there is no need to use pppd with a router.
<Bleep> i just set ip and subnetmask at tcp/ip settings of LAN
<intelikey> what's the ip of the router,    make that the "default gateway"    and linux should slip right past it to the web
<ScorpKing> Bleep: have you tried manual settings for eth0?
<Bleep> yes
<ScorpKing> intelikey: 10.0.0.138 is the router ip but for some reason it doesn't work. :(
<Bleep> somehow i can visit the modems setting page so im actually 1 step behind
<ScorpKing> can or can't?
<intelikey> route add default gw 10.0.0.138 eth0
<Bleep> i can
<reseller> #info
<reseller> je voudrais uninfo svp
<ScorpKing> intelikey: is there a way to set that in */interfaces?
<intelikey> yep.
<Bleep> hmm i typed that now in terminal
<reseller> ok comment changer la page internet pour metre google
<intelikey> ScorpKing      gateway 10.0.0.138
<ScorpKing> ok
<intelikey> under the interface listing
<ScorpKing> Bleep: lets try to do it manually again.
<Bleep> ok
<Bleep> im in knetworkmanagern now
<ScorpKing> Bleep: open /etc/network/interfaces as root.
<ScorpKing> Bleep: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Bleep> ok its open as root
<ScorpKing> Bleep: iface eth0 inet static
<ScorpKing> Bleep: that's under auto eth0
<Bleep> there are some entries above
<Bleep> auto lo    iface lo inet loopback    address 127.0.0.1    netmask 255.0.0.0
<ScorpKing> leave those
<Bleep> auto eth0  is below your mentioned row
<ScorpKing> start there
<ScorpKing> below that put - iface eth0 inet static
<ScorpKing> then - address 10.0.0.50
<ScorpKing> then - netmask 255.255.255.0
<ScorpKing> then - broadcast 10.0.0.254
<Bleep> ok
<ScorpKing> then - gateway 10.0.0.138
<ScorpKing> save it
<Bleep> done
<ScorpKing> before you go to check...
<ScorpKing> run sudo ifdown eth0 then sudo ifup eth0
<ScorpKing> check what is the dns in /etc/resolve.conf
<ScorpKing> and come back here.
<ScorpKing> do that with the cable plugged in
<Bleep> oke
<Bleep> brb
<ScorpKing> :)
<ScorpKing> and try to ping the router. ugh
<bleep1> im back again ;)
<ScorpKing> lol
<bleep1> its says: nameserver 10.0.0.138
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> did you try to ping?
<ScorpKing> router, google.com and so on?
<bleep1> uhm no?
<bleep1> brb
<bleep1> :P
<_2> he didn't see your post on "ping blah"
<ScorpKing> :D i know. lol
<_2> id's say he's havinf issues playing ping pong this time...
<_2> f/g
<ScorpKing> he tried quite a while yesterday as well
<ScorpKing> i don't get why the router will work in xp but not linux
* genii pings blah
<_2> [ctcp(blah)]  PING
<_2> blah: No such nick/channel
<genii> _2:  :)
<ScorpKing> host not found...
<bleep2> back again :P
<ScorpKing> and?
<genii> ping: unknown host blah
<bleep2> when  i ping google.com it says uknown host
<ScorpKing> lol @ genii
<bleep2> but if i ping 10.0.0.138 its active
<_2> genii some one will probably register it now...
<genii> Yeah maybe
<ScorpKing> bleep2: what is the dns servers under xp?
<genii> blah.com is taken tho
<bleep2> uh where can i check that?
<_2> yeah i thought i knew that
<ScorpKing> go to network status
<ScorpKing> click on support
<ScorpKing> then details
<dice14u> hey anyone, I have a new WPC300N for my laptop, I was wondering how to check if one it is working, or two if the slot im pushing into even has drivers
<dice14u> i know its a command to check just cant remember it
<bleep2> server ip address?
<_2> i think i remember pinging blah.com before on one of these idiodicies
<ScorpKing> bleep2: dns
<_2> dns = domain name server
<ScorpKing> bleep2: there should be 2
* _2 has three
<bleep2> i cant see support tab
<ScorpKing> it's the second one
<ScorpKing> on top in status
<bleep2> its called details
<bleep2> theres no dns
<ScorpKing> ah, that one then
<bleep2> devicetype vpn
<ScorpKing> bleep2: run cmd and then ipconfig /all
<genii> ipconfig /displaydns
<bleep2> aha
<bleep2> dns servers :  195.121.1.34     195.121.1.66
<ScorpKing> edit /etc/resolve.conf as root
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/resolve.conf
<bleep2> k
<ScorpKing> add nameserver 195.121.1.34 on one line and  nameserver 195.121.1.66 on the next one
<ScorpKing> save and try again
<genii> remember /etc/resolve.cone is not spelt resolvE.conf
<genii> resolv.conf
<genii> bah
<bleep2> lol i know ;)
<ScorpKing> lol.
<intelikey> i'm thinking that may get reset... ScorpKing doesn't resolv.conf get set each time ???
<bleep2> brb
<ScorpKing> bleep2 then edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf as root
* genii needs typing lessons and caffeine
<intelikey> genii good eye.   i pasted from ScorpKing :)
<gerardo> hola algun latino?
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* ScorpKing can't spell...
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nrossin> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy Beta, then ran the updates, then install my restricted nVidia video driver.  Now my resolution is really funky and I can't change it.  Anyone have any input for me?  (I've already asked in #ubuntu+1 but no one can help)
<genii> intelikey: Yes, you are not usually one to make these types of mistakes so I noticed immediately
#kubuntu 2007-10-02
<intelikey> ok. dispence with the sarcasm already genii   ;)))
<genii> :)
<intelikey> i misspell everything.  and we all know it.
<genii> not commands
<genii> (usually)
<intelikey> ;/
<bleep3> nopes it didnt work
<ScorpKing> bleep3: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf as root
<bleep3> ok
<ScorpKing> prepend domain-name-servers 195.121.1.34, 195.121.1.66;
<intelikey> yeah i don't think /etc/resolv.conf is sticky in default *buntu systems...    i don't really know, i have never ran a defaulte *buntu more than five minutes.
<ScorpKing> that needs to go above request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<intelikey> couldn't stand it any longer than that....
<bleep3> ah ok
<intelikey> </trolling>
<ScorpKing> that will prevent /etc/resolv.conf to change to useless
<bleep3> save?
<ScorpKing> yes
<bleep3> done
<bleep3> brb
<ScorpKing> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart when you have the cable in.
<genii> Now you need ifdow/ifup the adapter
<bleep3> ok
<ScorpKing> i see
<genii> *ifdown/ifup
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> uhm...
<bleep3> ifdown/ifup after betworking restart?
<ScorpKing> yes
<bleep3> ok
<bleep3> brb
<ScorpKing> k
<Creationist225> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy Beta, then ran the updates, then install my restricted nVidia video driver.  Now my resolution is really funky and I can't change it.  Anyone have any input for me?  (I've already asked in #ubuntu+1 but no one can help)
<ScorpKing> Creationist225: is it to big?
<genii> bleep3: Either is good. init.d restarts the whole thing. ifdown ethX ifup ethX just that adapter
<ScorpKing> genii: he will be bleep4 just now. :)
<intelikey> isn't there an  ifup_down  script  also    err may not be the name...   but a command that will just cycle the network.     i think i remember seeing that.
<Creationist225> ScorpKing: Well, as it is right now, my screen only fills about 3/4 of my monitor and the image is distorted.  Doesn't matter which resolution I choose in System Settings, it doesn't change at all.
<genii> I guess you could HUP it
<genii> But thats just same as /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ScorpKing> Creationist225: check the refress rate of the monitor. that might cause it.
<ScorpKing> refresh*
<Creationist225> ScorpKing: That's the other issue I'm having... I'm unable to select a refresh rate other than 51Hz
<ScorpKing> Creationist225: then you'll have to change it in xorg.conf. make a backup first tho.
<intelikey> Creationist225 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   <<< will let you reconfigure the X server
* genii sips a coffee and awaits bleep4 arrival
<bomber> my camera is being detected but nothing else happens
<bomber> can someone help with this?
<intelikey> !nv | Creationist225 if you need 3D suport
<Creationist225> intelikey: I've tried that as well... no change.
<ubotu> Creationist225 if you need 3D suport: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScorpKing> where is the xorg.conf file in the home dir stored?
<genii> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bomber> not a webcam a digital camera
<genii> bomber: Ah, OK. You have DigiKam installed?
<bomber> yes
* ScorpKing loves DigiKam...
<Bleep> nopes same problem
<Creationist225> No more ideas?
<ScorpKing> Bleep: slap it a few times
<genii> bomber: Sounds like a driver issue then
* intelikey likes to use camera in disk mode and just mount the camera as if it were a usb disk.
<genii> intelikey: Me too
<bomber> i know it showed the pictures before
<ScorpKing> me 3
<bomber> im not sure if it when i was using the newer kubuntu
<Bleep> does it clear alot if i tell you my status  in xp say:
<bomber> i downgraded to edgy
<ScorpKing> Bleep: yes
<bomber> because my networking wasnt working correctly in the newer one
<Bleep> device type: vpn     servertype PPP      transports TCP/IP   authentication  PAP   Server IP  adress 195.190.249.22
<bomber> intelikey, thats how it was seen before
<bomber> just as a drive
<ScorpKing> Bleep: it should just work. maybe you should try that link you posted
<bomber> and that was fine
<genii> bomber: What make/model camera?
<bomber> sony dsc f707
<genii> bomber: OK, googling
<bomber> thanks
<Bleep> ok brb
<acomaco> is it possible to startup KDE with minimal programs running so i can use my RAM maximally?
<acomaco> or shutdown programs that is not needed?
<acomaco> ^^
<nrossin> ScorpKing, intelikey:  Well, I disabled my restricted video driver and restarted X.  My resolution is back to normal but I still can't change my refresh rate.
<ScorpKing> nrossin: you can change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> Bah. google is not my friend today
<nrossin> Okay, I have to be honest, this is pissing me off.  Now whenever I try to change resolutions, all I get is that standard message saying it was "Trying the new settings..." and then asks if I want to keep them.  Problem is, it never actually changes the resolution.
<bomber> i was looking too genii
<bleep1> i give up....          for now
<bleep1> thnx for the help anyway
<sirjoshimus> does anyone know where i could get a hamachi deb?
<genii> bomber: Right after you plug it in what does dmesg say?
<genii> nrossin: I had this before, the settings would not take til after i logged out/back in again
<genii> nrossin: This is with nvidia restricted driver
<bomber> lemme see
<ditmar> Uuhmm
<ditmar> this chat are very interesting
<bomber> genii, there is quite a bit
<genii> bomber: Well, all we need is about the last 4 lines from RIGHT after you plug in the device. Use pastebin website if very long
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> bomber: When you have a horribly long file you just need the end of, you can "tail" it eg:   dmesg | tail
<genii> (in this case)
<bomber> http://pastebin.com/m3f2a72e8
<genii> OK, reading
<genii> bomber: so it looks like sdb1 corresponds to your camera. Does it have 128Mb stick in it?
<bomber> yes
<quixogre> evening all
<genii> bomber: Please pastebin file   /etc/fstab
<genii> I will go for a smoke while that happens :) Back in a minute or so
<bomber> ok    how do i view that?
<quixogre> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bomber> just less it?
<NickPresta> bomber, in a Konsole, type: cat /etc/fstab and then copy it
<quixogre> bomber, open it with kate
<bomber> ahhh cat... ok thaks
<quixogre> stupid gnat on my screen. thought my mouse was freakin out or somethin
<bomber> http://pastebin.com/m11d93159
<quixogre> anyone here set up NVIDIA drivers on 7.04? having some problems
<NickPresta> quixogre, I use the nVidia drivers
<bomber> quixogre, is that the newest kubuntu?
<NickPresta> quixogre, i use the 9631 drivers
<npurciful> I got a question is there issues with ubuntu reading certain type of dvds and cds? my drive supports the disk but ubuntu wont reconise it
<quixogre> nick. they crash xserver everytime i run with the nvidia drivers...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39319/this is the log file. notice at the end, looks like the nvidia drivers mismatch what the systems expecting...anyone seen this problem before?
<genii> bomber: Ok, We need in the fstab file to put an entry for the /dev/sdb1 device which corresponds now to the camera. Also a spot to mount it to. So i suggest to make a dir for it under /media   like: sudo mkdir /media/sony
<genii> bomber: Then we will need the UUID, so please report result of command: blkid|grep sdb2
<genii> bomber: then I will give you a line to add to the /etc/fstab file
<NickPresta> quixogre, can you post your xorg.conf? And are you sure you have the drivers installed? Can you run `nvidia-settings`?
<quixogre> nick. positive i've got em installed...not using them atm, just using nv drivers
<bomber> no output
<quixogre> so my xorg.conf wouldnt give any hints
<quixogre> the problem is, when i load the xorg.conf that is created for the nvidia drivers, x11 crashes
<genii> bomber: It is plugged in and blkid|grep sdb2   reports no output?
<quixogre> so the only way to show you the "bad" xorg.conf is to crash xwindows
<bomber> yes i got it with this
<ScorpKing> genii: looking for uuidgen /dev/* ?
<jim> Hi I'm about to replace my Dual Boot windoze and FC6 with Dual Boot Kubuntu and Windoze. Should I just remove my 2 linux partitions (/boot and fc6)   with fdisk -d devicename (ie. hda1 and hda2)
<Mac40DO> Hi! Why did Kubuntu remove  "settings -> save view changes per folder" from Konqueror?
<quixogre> i dont rhink its a problem with the xorg.conf. you'll notice the log file parses through all the xorg.conf stuff no worries
<genii> ScorpKing: Perhaps :)
<ScorpKing> :)
<bomber> i mounted it mount /dev/sdb1 sdb1 and i can see the files
<genii> bomber: The idea is we need the uuid so no matter what other devices you plug to the usb it will always know the sony is uuid<whatever uuid>
<bomber> ok i didnt get an output with that command
<bomber> should it be off or on?
<bomber> the camera
<bomber> it was on
<genii> bomber: OK, so the ScorpKing's suggestion instead,:   uuidgen /dev/sdb2
<genii> bomber needs to be on
<bomber> ok
* ScorpKing pass genii a cup of coffee...
<Bleep> uhm question... when i click "knetworkmanager" in menu it doesnt work?
<Bleep> nothing happens
<genii> ScorpKing: Thanks :)
<genii> !helpersnack | scorpking
<ubotu> scorpking: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ScorpKing> lol @ genii. ty
<bomber> uuidgen /dev/sdc1
<bomber> 25f33455-45f3-4eba-83e1-4d2753e35e96
<ScorpKing> Bleep: is it not in the system tray?
<quixogre> wb bleep. still trying to get linux working?
<bomber> i shut it off and when i turned it back on it changed from sdb1 to sdc1
<Bleep> well is it the same?
<genii> bomber: We want sdB1 that is what dmesg reported the sony at, not sdC1
<nrossin> OKay, so Gutsy doesn't support my printer... Feisty did.  What the crap?
<bomber> for some reason so that the output of uuidgen /dev/sdc1
<jim> Any takers for this one:  I'm about to replace my Dual Boot windoze and FC6 with Dual Boot Kubuntu and Windoze. Should I just remove my 2 linux partitions (/boot and fc6)   with fdisk -d devicename (ie. hda1 and hda2)
<genii> bomber: Lowercase b of course
<quixogre> neither gutsy NOR feisty support either one of my printers...so be thankful
<bomber> genii it changed to sdc1
<bomber> i shut it off and when i turned it back on it had a new number
<nrossin> quixogre: At least you have consistency.  This happened with Feisty too... it didn't support the same hardware that Edgy did.
<ScorpKing> Bleep: i'm lost and out of ideas. :(
<genii> bomber: this is one reason why we need the UUID
<quixogre> jim, boot from the kubuntu CD. use the gui application to reformat drives. MUCH simpler
<bomber> thats the uuid for sure
<genii> bomber: OK, we will try with that one :) a minute, i will compose a line to add to your /etc/fstab
<bomber> sweet... thanks a lot
<jim> quixogre:will it leave my windoze there?
<Bleep> lol ive digged into the forums
<quixogre> nrossin. im using two different types of dell prionters. dell has NO linux support. despite claims to the contrary
<ScorpKing> Bleep: what's interesting there?
<genii> bomber: Open with admin privelege the file by:   kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<evan__> any idea y my kubuntu pc does not show-up in network of win pc, but i can see win pc & send files to them. both machines show up on wireless router
<Bleep> they say that you can isntall a VPN plugin for knetworkmanager
<genii> bomber: then add this:  UUID=25f33455-45f3-4eba-83e1-4d2753e35e96 /media/sony auto user,auto,rw 0 0
<nrossin> lol so I'm trying to be a good user and file bug reports ... but Good Lord!  EVERYTHING I'm trying to do has some serious bugs in it.
<genii> bomber: then save it
<quixogre> jim, gparted...it let me resize my windoze partition, without reinstalling windoze
<Bleep> i cant find the package though
<genii> bomber: If the directory /media/sony does not yet exist you can make it by:   sudo mkdir /media/sony
<nrossin> quixogre: I'm using a very popular Epson Stylus... but nope, Kubuntu Gutsy doesn't have drivers for it.
<ScorpKing> !samba | evan__:
<ubotu> evan__:: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ScorpKing> Bleep: have a link for me?
<quixogre> evan__: NOW you need samba running
<nrossin> ...i wish I'd known that.  I would have stuck with Feisty for a couple months yet.
<Bleep> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081799.0
<evan__> ubotu: samba on the win box!?
<ScorpKing> evan__: no. linux so win can see it.
<quixogre> evan__: no. run samba on the linux box. this way, the windows boxes will be able to see the linux drives
<evan__> i am using konqeror to see my win box
<quixogre> evan__: linux is pretty good at getitng along with windows. its windows that doesnt like to play well with others
<evan__> that makes sense, beacuse i can see them, but they cant see me
<quixogre> evan__:  to solve the problem, run samba. that will let your windows boxes see your linux drives as if they were windows drives
<Bleep> check under "VPN support"   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<jim> quixogre: I don't want to resize my windoze partition though just leave as is. Are you saying the app. on the CD will get rid of my 2 linux partitions and leave windoze intact, then install kubuntu where FC6 used to be and install boot loader that will allow me to also load windoze when I need to.
<evan__> ok guys thanks for the links and support, i will check them out
<quixogre> jim, it will let you do whatever you want with whatever you want. and give you a nice GUI to do it in to boot
<ScorpKing> Bleep: i'm checking...
<jim> ok , does that happen during install process or there is another app on the CD for that?
<bomber> it didnt work
<genii> bomber: After this, you should always be able to see the camera contents from Konqueror in "Storage Media" section
<quixogre> jim, kubuntu uses grub, just like FC6. once you've got linux installed, just go to a linux command line, and type "grub-install hd0" that will install grub onto your primary HD
<ScorpKing> Bleep: if you try that the i don't think you'll need network-manager-gnome as knetworkmanager is installed
<Bleep> ah ok
<Bleep> its KDe:)
<bomber> genii,  it didnt work
<jim> quixogre ok thanks here goes, hopefully I'll be back in an hour running Kubuntu : )
<bomber> now its sdd1
<quixogre> jim good hunting ;)
<genii> bomber: When you do: mount                             by itself, does it show sdc1 as being mounted someplace?
<quixogre> anyone seen uga? need to bug him about soem nvidia driver stuff
<bomber> sdb1 is
<ScorpKing> quixogre: nope.
<genii> bomber: OK, likely from when you did mount command earlier. You maybe never umount the sdb1
<quixogre> any other NVIDIA gurus lurking about? trying to get my NVIDIA linux drivers to work, and having a problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39319/
<bomber> ahh
<waltercool> someone can make work teamspeak using wine or cedega?
<biovore> use aoss emulation.. wine and teamspeak will fight over /dev/dsp
<ScorpKing> good luck with all the fun. bedtime for me. nite guys! :D
<genii> waltercool: Why, when gaim has a TeamSpeak plugin?
<waltercool> gaim?
<waltercool> genii: gaim, the chat?
<genii> yes
<genii> now pidgin
<waltercool> kopete have something simmilar? xD
<genii> kopete I dunno
<waltercool> i need it for World of Warcraft voice xD
<bomber> im getting 2 windows popping up now asking what to do with the media when i plug it in
<genii> bomber: Weird but progress
<bomber> yes indeed
<quixogre> genii: sounds like its trying to mount it in two places...
<genii> bomber: Does that camera have 2 storage onboard? Like a memory stick plus internal storage
<bomber> well it shows as having 2 folders... 1 for the pics and 1 for the movies
<waltercool> alsa works bad in World of Warcraft
<waltercool> sorry
<waltercool> oss
<genii> bomber: Hmmm. I'm not sure why the 2 prompts.
<bomber> beats me.. neither one makes the camera work either
<bomber> 1 had to mount it manually again
<genii> bomber: so it is mounting where we told it, under /media/sony   ?  or autogenerated /media/sdX#       ?
<bomber> its not mounting unless i do it manually... i munted it under /media/sont
<bomber> ./media/sony
<bomber> now i umunted it and shut it off again
<zolix> eny body see argus here ?
<genii> bomber: Try another usb port, turn it on again. Tell if 1 or 2 windows asking what to do
<NickPresta> !away > quixogre_away
<zolix> apt-get install arping
<zolix> wow not this window :)
<zolix> sorry
* genii sips a coffee
* NickPresta sips water
<NickPresta> Coffee keeps me up all night :)
<sampson> i tried installing the kde4 beta for gutsy yet it seems like a lot of files aren't...there anymore?
<genii> Me too
<sampson> there's no startkde in /usr/lib/kde4/bin and there's no kde4.desktop either
<sampson> did the steps change from what is on the site to install it?
<bomber> genii, 2 prompts
<KGIS> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bomber> when i click it says malformed url
<genii> bomber: Hmm. Previously, was the /media/terrabyte     where it was being mounted?
<vagman> ya
<bomber> nope.. thats my external maxtor terrabyte drive
<sampson> i followed these steps for kde4...do they not work anymore? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<Dragnslcr> sampson- I'm pretty sure Beta 2 is available now
<sampson> it has the same steps...i followed them to a t yet neither feisty or gutsy installed all the files
<hcbox> i'm installing sim city 4 with wine, and he dont want to read cd2 ( i use iso )
<genii> bomber: There was a malformed line in your fstab previously, for the floppy drive. It had only /dev and not /dev/fd0 as a device. But i do not see how it could be affecting the other. As well the parameters we gave should be fine. eg:  auto (for filesystem type) auto(for automount) user(for normal users to mount) rw (read-write)
<bomber> odd
<genii> bomber: could add "defaults" as an option
<genii> bomber: eg: defaults,user,auto,rw 0 0
<bomber> lemme try it
<genii> just before where we had "user", with a comma
<intelikey> genii auto and user both,  if it's automounted then root did it.
<genii> intelikey: You think eliminate "user" or "auto
<genii> "bah tired :)
* intelikey does user,users,noauto,rw
<bomber> lol.. me too.. thanks for the help though
<genii> bomber: Well, you could try that :) I am not on a box where i use my camera so guessing a bit on the options neccesary
<Minataku> cpu0 at mainbus0: DVMA coherent : MB86907 @ 170 MHz, on-chip FPU
<Minataku> cpu0: 16K instruction (32 b/l), 16K data (32 b/l), 512K external (32 b/l): cache enabled
* Minataku shows off
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<intelikey> that should allow anyone to mount it and dismount it.  also making it not automount at boot time thus root wont own it and prevent you from doing so
<genii> intelikey: He would like if it auto-popped a window when he inserts it
<genii> I think auto is neccesary for that
<intelikey> if you think so.
<genii> But my brain is fuzzy after 12 hours of being here
<intelikey> but i don't think putting it in fstab will help that
<zblach> hey all
<zblach> is there a channel for the gutsy beta?
<Dragnslcr> #ubuntu+1
<zblach> ty
<bomber> /dev/sda1 /media/terrabyte auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<bomber> that is my external drive and it works fine
<intelikey> auto and noauto conflict in the args  ^
<tealson> I put a fiwi uid into my fstab to mount the device into /media/fiwi but it is still automatically mountet to /media/disk, any ideas?
<intelikey> "noauto,atime,auto" ^
<bomber> i can see the files and use them just fine and thats how kubuntu set it up
<genii> bomber: Weird
<intelikey> i don't care who did it,   it's wrong.
<bomber> lol.. i'd love to fix it :)
<genii> I need to get going home soon, been at work 3 hours past normal leaving-time. Intelikey you good to help bomber?
<intelikey> one of those has to be ignored for the other to affect, and that's dumb by any standard.  you don't specify both    auto and no auto     nor  suid and no usid    nor   exec and no exec      it's just foolish to say both   do and dont in one breath
<genii> intelikey: I wonder if it's first wins or last wins, as far as those conflicting options go
<intelikey> genii i don't know if i'm good to help anyone.  but i'll be here for a bit.
<bomber> it is rather foolish
<intelikey> genii not sure but i can do a little testing to see.
<genii> bomber: Well, even if no more progress past this at least you can manually mount and get your pics off that way
<bomber> i'll mess with it tomorrow a  little more
<genii> bomber: I really really need to leave :)
<bomber> a least i can manually mount it and get my pictures on here
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> gooday genii
<bomber> i need them for selling stuff
<bomber> thanks a lot genii
<genii> OK, goodnight all
<bomber> i appreciate your time and yours too intelikey
<genii> you too intelikey :) LOL bomber: you're welcome
<intelikey> test confirms that auto is ignored if noauto is in the string.   reguardless of order.
<bomber> ahh
<intelikey> for mount: version 2.12r   at least.
<intelikey> being GNU it's subject to change with distro / version / build options / whim / act of G-d / or just bad luck.
<Azzco> Hi I want to upgrade to the gutsy beta but my adept doesn't have the new repository functions..
<intelikey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Azzco> What version of adept do I need to have to get the repository managing with tabs?
<Azzco> Okay well this is a matter of getting adept properly set up... I only get a list when I go into the menu to manage my repositorys
<intelikey> sed 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list-gutsy
<intelikey> or warty/gutsy   or what ever you run to what ever you want.
<Azzco> Thanks, I srill want to have the tabs in adept though..
<intelikey> then someone that uses a gui will have to help you.
<intelikey> i think i looked at adept one time.
<intelikey> and it seems silly to me,  to be trying to fix an app that you intend to use to replace the same....
<lavacano201014> wheeeeeeeeeeee
<lavacano201014> im trying to run a program installed on my Kubuntu box through Mocha X on my Windows box. Is it even possible?
<slussier> er....I hope Kubuntu final will have those huge bug fixed: top shows Xorg eating 40-50% cpu - I even do not move the mice!!!
<slussier> And the KMenu propagation is messed up ...
<vmlinuz`> hey.
<vmlinuz`> I don't want my alt-tab to change desktops, i want it to change programs, how
<NickPresta> vmlinuz`, I don't know how you got Alt+Tab to change desktops. It shouldn't do that by default
<Jucato> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<vmlinuz`> NickPresta: it does that by default to me, i swear
<NickPresta> vmlinuz`, I believe you. Let me figure out where you can change that behavior...
<NickPresta> nevermind, listen to Jucato
<vmlinuz`> ok thanks
<vmlinuz`> does kde have problems running games via wine...
<TiMiDo> vmlinuz`, not really are you getting any errors?
<lavacano201014> how do i enable telnet connections?
<vmlinuz`> TiMiDo: not an error, but i used to run these windowmode games in gnome, i alt-tab so smoothly, but in kde, when i alt-tab, it freezes for few seconds plus sound also keep choking or repeating.. u know what i mean? Only for few seconds tho
<vmlinuz`> TiMiDo: are you still there?
<lavacano201014> how do i enable telnet connections?
<mneptok> lavacano201014: why would you want to?
<mneptok> lavacano201014: it's an extremely bad idea. use ssh.
<lavacano201014> so i can use this thingy i have that uses telnet to run X programs
<lavacano201014> it needs telnet to connect to remote computers
<lavacano201014> there is no setting for ssh on this program
<vmlinuz`> why I don't have vulome in my desktop panel
<vmlinuz`> My default kde is odd.
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: run kmix
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: do i run it each time i start kde?
<Minataku> Mmmm... Lunchbox SPARC machine :3
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: it should be saved and restarted when you logout and log in
<Minataku> Say... is Ubuntu just for i386?
<Minataku> I don't think I've ever checked
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: do i run it using start > run
<vmlinuz`> or console?
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: or K Menu -> Multimedia -> KMix
<vmlinuz`> ok Jucato
<Jucato> Minataku: you do mean x86 right? coz 386 is a tad too old :)
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: the first time i ran KDE, it pops an configuration gui. then i set my kde to look as Mac OS i think, how do i re-configure this whole gui?
<Minataku> Jucato: You know what I mean :P
<Jucato> you can run that app again. Alt+F2, "kpersonalizer"
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: and yes, your default KDE isn't the default Kubuntu setup
<Jucato> I'm guessing it's not a normal installation. you might have just apt-get install kde
<Minataku> Technically, though, x86 refers to the 16bit architecture where it all started ;3
<Jucato> really? doesn't x86 refer to 386, 486, 586, 686 and clones?
<Jucato> anyway, *buntu is x86, x86_64, and unofficial PPC
<Jucato> afaik
<Minataku> Well, it (x86) started with the 8086/8066
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> 8088
<lavacano201014> never mind about telnet i got my ssh client to use my x server
<Minataku> Typically, i386 is used as a catch-all for x32
<Jucato> yeah but those aren't called x86. they're directly called 8088 etc
<Minataku> Remember the 80186/80188 and 80286 are x86 as well
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: yes that what i did.. is that bad?
<Jucato> not bad. but might not be what you wanted. it depends
<Jucato> although it does install dozens and dozens of apps you might not have wanted/needed to install in the first place
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: ok, how to re-open this configuration.
<Jucato> re-open what?
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: I remember it shows me the command "To re-do this configuration type blah" but i forget it
<vmlinuz`> that was the first time i ever ran kde
<Jucato> I already told you how
<Jucato> [09:16]  <Jucato> you can run that app again. Alt+F2, "kpersonalizer"
<vmlinuz`> thanks
<vmlinuz`> where can i find monitor resulotion
<Jucato> KControl -> Peripherals -> Display
<Jucato> if it isn't there, you have to install the package "kde-guidance"
<Jucato> btw, by installing "kde"  only, you don't get any of the kubuntu default settings/configuration/set of apps that are installed by default
<Jucato> (although you do get some of the common ones)
<mneptok> 8086/8088 are not x86 or i386
<vmlinuz`> do you recommend removing kde and installing kubuntu the better way?
<mneptok> x86/i386 implies a full 32-bit path. nothing prior to the 80386sx offered this
<Jucato> removing kde wont' do anything now, since it will remove only that package, and not anything else you installed. you could install the package kubuntu-desktop to get the Kubuntu defaults
<SETKEH-NRNS> k ubuntu looks heaps better than Ubuntu
<SETKEH-NRNS> lool
* Jucato wonders if Minataku read that
<vmlinuz`> ok im installing kubuntu-desktop, does it overwrite anything..?
<SETKEH-NRNS> no
<SETKEH-NRNS> thats if you mean stuff on that distro if its installed to your hard drive
<SETKEH-NRNS> if it not on you hard drive and you dont know how partitions work it will wipe you hard drive clean
* n1badboy is away: Gone away for now.
<vmlinuz`> which is better gdm or kdm as a display manager?
<mneptok> vmlinuz`: that's subjective.
<vmlinuz`> i havent tried both so tell me ur opinion ;o
<mneptok> well, i'm a GNOME Foundation member and sysadmin.
<mneptok> want my "unbiased" opinion?
<mneptok> use what you prefer.
<mneptok> :)
<biovore> rgr.. both have there ups and downs..
<biovore> both are better then windows.. imo.
<mneptok> "than" ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> a grammar nazi after my own heart :D
<biovore> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> vmlinuz`: gdm vs. kdm is simple
<Daisuke_Ido> integration
<Daisuke_Ido> which desktop environment do you use more?
<vmlinuz`> kde
<mneptok> then there it is
<Daisuke_Ido> then kdm might be a good idea
<vmlinuz`> thanks
<vmlinuz`> brb reboot x
<Daisuke_Ido> afaik, unless things have changed, you can only log out from a DE that isn't...  i dunno what i'm trying to say.  you can only log out of kde using gdm (no reboot)
<Daisuke_Ido> and vice versa
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: krhm
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how i understood it, anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> i could be wrong (and judging by Tm_T's response, i am)
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: no, you were right, but you did hilight me earlier
<Tm_T> by using word "nazi" too lightly
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> my apologies
<vmlinuz`> KControl -> Peripherals -> Display .... But i can't find Peripherals in Kcontrol. what does that means.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll amend that to something like...  psycho grammar corrector :)
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: this is after you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> but there should be peripherals there... are you sure you're using KControl and not System Settings?
<SETKEH-NRNS> whats irc official sever adress???
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> you're here
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> SETKEH-NRNS: which server? freenode? irc.freenode.net
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: then try System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<SETKEH-NRNS> Jucato any server that can help me put up and irc server (if its possible)
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: that works, thanks.
<Jucato> SETKEH-NRNS: um.. sorry, don't know much about setting up your own irc
<bennykravitz> hallo kann mir hier jemand helfen?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> (just a guess...)
<SETKEH-NRNS> lol
<bennykravitz> thanks ;)
<NightBird> yeah, that looks german to me
<SETKEH-NRNS> it is
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: whats kde default media player?
<SETKEH-NRNS> hallo = hello
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: default KDE would be noatun... but the one that comes with Kubuntu is Kaffeine
<Jucato> um. noatun (videos+anything) and juk (audio)
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: because I dunno whats wrong. the player isn't work for some reason.
<Jucato> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<vmlinuz`> its noatun
<vmlinuz`> whenever I play "It stopped"
* Jucato has no experience w/ noatun
<Jucato> like I said, the default that comes w/ Kubuntu is Kaffeine
<Linus____> SETKEH-NRNS, you might find some of what you're looking for here?  < http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg >
<npurciful> I got a question, i once had 3 hdd in my computer (just have 2 now) hda hdb hdd well hdd use to be hda and was my root w/boot and now hda is a new 320g hdd. so i install kubuntu on the new hda install grub to hda but grub also added hdd1 to menu list under 'other'. i no long have hdd hooked up and grub still has it list. So i did grub-install -recheck /dev/hda, grub install then run update-grub to update menu.lst but it is
<npurciful> still there
<npurciful> sorry long post
* fignew is so confused... let me read that again
<npurciful> hdd1 is listed but doesnt exist
<fignew> ahh
<fignew> ok
<npurciful> somewhere grub thinks it is there
<joseph_> anyone gotten wow to work on linux. without paying?
<npurciful> you mean with wine
<joseph_> yes
<fignew> npurciful: have you tried grub-install -recheck /dev/hdd
<fignew> it might see that it no longer exists
<npurciful> yes i have
<GUMMM> wow?
<npurciful> i check the device.map it isnt there
<GUMMM> u got wow to work?
<Jucato> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jucato> and for wine info, #winehq
<fignew> npurciful: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fignew> but that's prob. not the "correct" debian way of doing it
<npurciful> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<npurciful> yeah, i know i could do that i was just trying to figure out why it is doing that
<npurciful> i though maybe boot to cd and reinstall grub from there
<npurciful> I am new to linux 7months and i fix thing by breaking my system all the time
<npurciful> you know that saying if it isnt broke dont fix it? my is "If it is fixed, break it"
<fignew> does sudo "dpkg-reconfigure grub" fix it?
<fignew> whoop
<fignew> does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" fix it?
<fignew> better :)
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> might find some useful commands there
<npurciful> nope, still the same,
<npurciful> I dont get it though the device.map doesnt show hdd
<fignew> just remove the entry in menu.lst
* npurciful is rechecking launchpad
<Sassuke> kann was passieren wenn ich installation einfach abbreche ?
<Sassuke> weil es geht einfach nicht mehr weiter :-/
<Jucato> !de | Sassuke
<ubotu> Sassuke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> (isn't that from Naruto? O.o)
<Sassuke> damn schon wieder falscher channel sorry sorry sorry ^^
<jhutchins> Sassuke: Sorry, but I can't quite parse that.
<Jucato> invalid syntax
<nrossin> Is Dolphin capable of showing previews of video files as well?
<Jucato> nrossin: same ways as konqueror
<nrossin> Jucato: I haven't used KDE in a long time.  Just installed the Gutsy beta today.
<nrossin> Jucato: I just know that with Nautilus, they showed up automatically.... in Dolphin, they don't.
<Jucato> you need to have libarts1-xine installed
<nrossin> ok
<nrossin> Jucato: Wow... that worked ... and a LOT faster than gnome ever did lol
<nrossin> Jucato: Thank you.
<nrossin> Jucato: Another, non-essential but related question.  Can I make the preview under the "Information" sidebar larger?
<kkathman> greetings Jucato :)
<Jucato> greetings kkathman! Long Live and Prosper!
<kkathman> lol
<Jucato> nrossin: i think the size is fixed
<kkathman> Jucato have you upgraded t gutsy via apt-get dist-upgrade yet??
<kkathman> or has anyone?
<kkathman> Ive heard mostly of disasters so far
<mneptok> kkathman: i did
<mneptok> kkathman: i had no problems. YMMV.
<kkathman> There is a point where that seems to work ok. and other points where it doesn :)
<Jucato> kkathman: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<kkathman> mneptok:  thanks - did you have compiz-fusion going?
<Jucato> I tried the upgrade tool first. crashed, then continued with a mix of adept and apt-get
* capuccinio is back.
<mneptok> kkathman: nope.
* n1badboy is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > capuccinio
<kkathman> Jucato would you reccomend to wait at this point then?
<Jucato> since it's still beta. yes I would.
<mneptok> kkathman: i would wait the ~2 weeks for release, yeah
<Jucato> unless you absolutely need/want to
<kkathman> ok thanks
<kkathman> I dont need to
<mneptok> kkathman: i had no problems, but i'm also not the average user
<kkathman> Im dual booting openSUSE and kubuntu so Im ok atm - openSUSE is going to 10.3 about the same time
<kkathman> mneptok:  well Im not either - been on ubuntu since warty
<mneptok> kkathman: the release is so close, there's no point in the risk, however small
<kkathman> right - and Im production
<kkathman> so I'll wait
<Jucato> opensuse 10.3 is on thursday, mandriva 2008 on friday (I think), and gutsy on the 18th
<Jucato> pc-bsd 1.4 last week
<kkathman> yeah something like that
<mneptok> kkathman: i work for Canonical and have the home phone number of every member of the distro team
<Jucato> one hell of a quarter for KDE :)
<Jucato> (yeah.. not fair :P)
<kkathman> mneptok:  good to know - would love to chat sometime
<mneptok> kkathman: that kinda safety net helps a lot when panicking ;)
<kkathman> mneptok:  Im a bigger fan of buntu now since running openSUSE for a year
* capuccinio is back.
<mneptok> it's not that i'm some sorta Linux guru. just that i have a hotline to them ;)
<kkathman> Im a web developer - and replaced Windows 100% for about 2 years now
* n1badboy is away: Gone away for now.
<mneptok> n1badboy: please stop the public away notices
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> too late
<kkathman> I loved some aspects of openSUSE however and would love to share  info
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<kkathman> byt bottom line the community there was very antogonistic and mean
<Jucato> mneptok: not really. I already sent him a warning message earlier
<kkathman> but the product is top shellf
<mneptok> Jucato: yeah, i'm just too nice ;)
<kkathman> lol
<Jucato> mneptok: I am too. but enough is too much :)
<khaije1> is there a recommended method for encrypting my /home filesystem?
<mneptok>  /m Jucato I AM AWAY! YOUR MESSAGE WAS LOGGED! HUGZ FROM BRASIL!!!1!!1!1
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a dirty lie Jucato. Everyone knows how much of a troll you are :)
<mneptok> oops
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hush speedy :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hahahaha
<yurimxpxman> what does alt+print scrn+l do?
<Jucato> finally!!! I got to say that to you lol :)
<mneptok> khaije1: encrypted filesystems are now a valid target in debian-installer. you can use the Gutsy installer.
<Admiral_Chicago> I still need to respond to that but I've been too busy
<mneptok> khaije1: it was disabled in the beta, but packages committed today re-enable the functionality. either wait for release or grab tomorrow's daily.
* SETKEH-NRNS[A]  is now away - Reason : BattleFeild2 whils iso downloads
<khaije1> mneptok: thats cool, do you know which technologies they use for that?
<Jucato> !away > SETKEH-NRNS[A] 
<mneptok> khaije1: dm-crypt + cryptsetup
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: don't know abut the +l but Alt+PrntScrn takes a screenshot of the current window and puts it directly into the clipboard
<Jucato> no ksnapshot involved
<yurimxpxman> Jucato: try alt+prntscrn+l and tell me what it does
<khaije1> mneptok: ok so what i'm wondering is... if i go ahead and set this up manually will it be okay w/ upgrades, and are there any mgmt tools for this sort of thing
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: guess you've been pretty busy. you should eat some more btw.. getting really thin there :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> if he's away, he probably won't get that message :)
<mneptok> khaije1: cryptsetup and/or LUKS
<Jucato> Daisuke-Laptop: it's sent in a PM, he'll get it later
<khaije1> mneptok: thank ya!
<mneptok> yessir
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: um. does it hang the system or what? I can't afford to test that right now
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: I've always been thin actually. Well I'm off to do hw
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hehe ok. have fun :)
<yurimxpxman> Jucato: idk. I was just reading about it, and it's supposed to ask you which desktop to screenshot or something, but I can't get it to work
<Jucato> yurimxpxman: where have you read it?
<yurimxpxman> Jucato: it was actually someone in ##linux that told me about it
<Jucato> never heard of such a feature though... sorry
<Jucato> might want to ask in #kde
<yurimxpxman> ok
<npurciful> well trying update-grub from rescue system didnt change anything, some bugger
<npurciful> some/same
<tzanger> good evening
<tzanger> what is the package name I need to install to be able to listen to shoutcast streams with amarok?
<tzanger> I though it was installed by default but it does not appear to be the case
<ftz> It there an easy way to upgrade KDE from 3.5.6 to a new version?
<holymoo> that is the new version
<ftz> Doesn't 7.10 have a newer one?
<holymoo> well when you upgrade to 7.10 you will find out, no?
<ftz> lol.. true.  I just hate to do that when mine is running so well...
<holymoo> i can check which packages will show me what version it is?
<holymoo> i'm not sure your question makes sense tho
<holymoo> on ubuntu your de gets upgraded along with new releases
<holymoo> if you want to do some sort of backport you can compile and package the kde suite your self
<holymoo> otherwise why even ask?
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.7 is the latest KDE version
<Jucato> ftz:  what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<ftz> 7.04
<ivanbili> how would I search for a file in kubuntu?
<Jucato> if you're using feisty, you can upgrade to KDE 3.5.7: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<ftz> 3.5.6
<ivanbili> ( from the gui )
<Jucato> ivanbili: K Menu -> Find Files
<ftz> ty
<Jucato> or Alt+F2, "kfind"
<ivanbili> also, where do I see all my "paths" so that I know where the file that is being executed is
<ivanbili> e.g.
<ivanbili> when I type "wish"
<Jucato> which
<Jucato> not wish
<ivanbili> where is the executable?
<Jucato> which <executable> will tell you
<ivanbili> hehe
<ivanbili> in that case I need which wish
<Jucato> heh
<ivanbili> now, where is that file where I can add shell paths?
<ivanbili> I've done it before
<ivanbili> bash something
<ftz> jucato: THX Exacly what i was looking for
<Jucato> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> ivanbili: ~/.bashrc perhaps
<ivanbili> yes, thanks
<newsense07> how can i get to a site in firefox with a mms:// address ?
<Creationist> I'm running Kubunty Gutsy.  If I had problems with nvidia-glx-new (the automatically installed driver), would it be worth trying nvidia-glx?
<shaffy> can anyone please tell me how to format a removable NTFS drive in kubuntu to FAT32?
<Creationist> shaffy: The easiest way I know to do it is to use QtParted (best to do so from a LiveCD)
<intelikey> if  a new driver is giving trubble,  it's always worth trying an older one.   or a newer one,  or simply a different one...
<illusina> Can someone help me out? I can't get firefox to use my external usb mixer, but other programs work fine with it..
<intelikey> shaffy  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<devicenode>
<Lynoure> shaffy: the command is mkfs.vfat,  see man mkfs.vfat before proceeding
<Lynoure> shaffy: or just do what intelikey said :)
<shaffy> thanks intelikey and Lynoure.   much appreciated  :D
<Lynoure> shaffy: but note that that will distroy your data.
<shaffy> as long as it destroys the data on the drive i'm formatting, i'm okay with it
<shaffy> hehe
<Lynoure> s/distroy/destroy
<Lynoure> yes, only on that one :)
<intelikey> ummm on what ever device you input as the devicenode.  i.e. if you tell it to format  hda1  then hda1 gets it.   if you tell it hda  then the whole disk gets it.
<fulat2k_> hi folks, is there any way i can find out why firefox and swiftfox is crashing after ~20-30 mins of use?
<intelikey> fulat2k_ is it gutsy ?
<fulat2k_> intelikey: nopes.  feisty
<intelikey> fulat2k_ did you check the forums ?    i've seen several mention that.
<fulat2k_> intelikey: i've even cleared out my .mozilla directory to start fresh.
<fulat2k_> intelikey: hmm... nopes.  lemme see what i can find.  thx
<Creationist> intelikey: Okay, I installed the nvidia-glx package, restarted X and then ran glxinfo.. but I got a lot of errors from that about "Extension GLX missing on display"
<Creationist> Did I miss something?
<intelikey> idk.
<intelikey> probably just that the driver and your hardware don't jive
<intelikey> but as you say,  was worth a try.
<Creationist> It worked with Feisty... so I'm confused.
<intelikey> Creationist i have no insite on gutsy.    check in #ubuntu+1  maybe someone knows
<intelikey> could be a partial package.   i have no clue really
<Adriana> anyone here know a way for me to make secondlife more stable on kubuntu
<intelikey> Adriana if nothing proceeds from this channel ask in #ubuntu    just drop the k in your question so they don't just say  "go ask in #kubuntu"  ;)
<chalcedony> does anyone use K3b ?
<vmlinuz`> hm
<intelikey> i have used it.
<vmlinuz`> chalcedony: I used it before
<vmlinuz`> after an X restart, my KSim is gone.
<intelikey> was it uninstalled ?
<vmlinuz`> ah sry not KSim
<intelikey> errr removed i mean.
<vmlinuz`> do you know in KDE desktop there is the panel that is down. and one panel in the top right? The top panel is gone for some reason.
<chalcedony> vmlinuz`: ill have to get it back open (my kitten slept on the power supply) but i was having trouble getting it to see the files i wanted to copy
<chalcedony> nobody seemed to understand how it works to help me
<intelikey> vmlinuz` you can add panels if you like.    i don't know why one would vanish unless you removed something from ~/.kde/*
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know why he had a panel in the upper right by default anyway
<vmlinuz`> intelikey: I haven't removed anything, it just vanished after I Jumped to gnome, then back to KDE.
<vmlinuz`> I had alot of odd things by defualt.
<vmlinuz`> Daisuke_Ido: it wasnt upper right, it was a panel in the top of the screen
<vmlinuz`> Daisuke_Ido: can you show me a SS of yours?
<intelikey> well gnome has by default two panels,   i never saw a kde that had two by default.  but i haven't seen the ubuntu default for anything past 6.6
<vmlinuz`> intelikey: oh, so my kde is bugged before, that why i had two panels?
<ivanbili> buffer I/O error on device sr0
<intelikey> <shrugs>
<ivanbili> this is what I get when I try to boot from LiveCD
<vmlinuz`> my .xsession has these two lines, is that the reason?
<vmlinuz`> #!/bin/bash
<vmlinuz`> sleep 4s &&
<vmlinuz`> gnome-panel &
<intelikey> ivanbili then you probably don't have an scsi controler
<vmlinuz`> Daisuke_Ido: are you using KDE atm?
<intelikey> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> no, gnome
<intelikey> vmlinuz` you are running gnome panel and kicker
<vmlinuz`> intelikey: kicker? Whats that please
<ivanbili> it worked before
<Daisuke_Ido> kicker is kde's panel
<ivanbili> i mean, nothing changed in hardware
<vmlinuz`> Daisuke_Ido: the one that is down?
<jcs7778> I am having a problem with my terminal the ./command wont work, Ive made sure that the files i am trying to execute are permitted to execute, and ive made sure that my user is allowed to execute them ive also tried executing as sudo nothing works. It allways returns with permission denied
<intelikey> ivanbili where did you retreve that error from ?\
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just kde's panel
<Daisuke_Ido> probably the one on the bottom yes
<Daisuke_Ido> the one on the top, did it say...  Applications Places System
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<vmlinuz`> Daisuke_Ido: yep
<vmlinuz`> i think
<ivanbili> ok I checked the liveCD for errors and it has some
<vmlinuz`> not sure tho, because I forgot. its not here anymore
<ivanbili> maybe that's it
<intelikey> in normal kde vmlinuz`  kicker is "the" panel   in custom kde it's  all panels   in hybird kde/gnome  it might be any panel
<vmlinuz`> ok my kde is weird
<vmlinuz`> alot of things running from different WM's. solution? >_<
<intelikey> ivanbili could be    maybe.    the device is the scsi raw access controler     so go from there.
<vmlinuz`> then i have a tiny kicker :P
<jim__> anyone know why if I make a selection in the Adept Installer my CPU jumps to 100%, using Feisty..
<vmlinuz`> can some kde user show me his SS? anyone
<contrast83> jim__: not sure, but are you just using Adept because it comes by default, or do you actually prefer it over the GNOME pkg. mgt. apps?
<intelikey> you should specify "default" on that vmlinuz`
<vmlinuz`> yea
<Suicide_Guy2go> ok so grub updated itself and cleared my windows information from menu.lst and im not sure how to get it back
<vmlinuz`> mighty please
<intelikey> contrast83 are you assuming he has gnome ?    or have you talked eariler ?
<contrast83> intelikey: neither, why?
<jim__> contrast83: just using it cuz I just loaded Feisty now after removing FC6
* contrast83 purged all the Adept apps and uses the GNOME pkg. mgt. apps instead
<intelikey> contrast83 cause gnome pkg. mgt.   is not avalable to him  unless he has added it,   and added it how ?   in adept maybe....
<jim__> don't think I have Gnome yet?
<contrast83> intelikey: umm... re-read my original question. :-)
<intelikey> jim__ yeah that's what i was trying to explain to contrast83.     but as to your Q   how long does the spike last ?
<contrast83> jim__: no, you don't. i was just suggesting you use the GNOME suite of pkg. mgt. programs instead of Adept, as most users that have used both find the GNOME ones better (from my experience at least)
<intelikey> jim__ spiking cpu on package management is normal.   but it shouldn't last long.
<contrast83> ermm... you don't need GNOME to use Synaptic, etc. $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater && sudo apt-get install synaptic gnome-app-install
<jim__> ya but every time I click a box beside the package name?? It lasts about 10 secs.
* intelikey could also sujest that from his openion just going comando is better than either adept or synaptic.
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude for the win
<intelikey> jim__ that does seem a little long.   2 maybe.  but 10...   hmmm
<jim__> ya, it's painful because I'm locked up every time I click the box.
<intelikey> sounds like a bug.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jim__> ok thanks I'll file something and try to use something else for now.
<intelikey> possable that a repo in the sources.list is not accessable.  that "might" cause that,  but it should not.
<intelikey> jim__ apt-get works.
<jim__> I would expect that the program only goes to the Repo after I've selected all the packages I want to download, not every time I select a program?
<jim__> intellikey: Thanks, what I thought was nice about adept is it showed we what was available . Stuff I never knew about : )
<intelikey> checking deps "can" intail checking that a resource is avalable,   i.e. if you have a cdrom source it may check the "empty" drive
<intelikey> one test for that would be drop a disk in the tray and see if that changes anything
<jim__> intellikey: good point, maybe I'll try with the install CD in the machine
<intelikey> jim__ yes.  all the gui apps for dpkg do that.   "even aptitude, if you can call ncurses a gui"
<eljefe> i installed linuxmce a while back on my kubuntu7.04, but it took my KDE window manager away.  does anyone know how to get that back?  i don't really like this metacity or compiz or whatever it is...
<intelikey> well actually one could even do   apt-cache search '.*' | less      and even apt will show what is avalable...  heh but it would take a month to read it all
<intelikey> eljefe at the graphic login  choose the session  ???
<eljefe> nope just kde and fluxbox there
<Arkard> Hi to all here
<eljefe> and i cannot find anything in the kcontrol (system settings)
<Arkard> eljefe: do you speak spanish?
<intelikey> k  then i'll have to say, off hand i don't know.  but you can probably find it by looking at the process table while the gui is running and then grep'ing for the actual process that is your desktop
<eljefe> yes but not natively
<intelikey> i.e.   if  metacity     grep -hiRe metacity ./ /etc/
<jim__> intellikey: after putting CD in the 100% cpu is down to 2 secs. from 10 so a huge improvement. Thanks You. Surprised I didn't get a warning of some kind. Maybe if I start in a terminal window..
<intelikey> jim__ yes terminal kickoff for any trubble shooting  then you get to view errors in real time
<intelikey> and yes 2sec or less is normal.
<intelikey> whether you realize it or not there is a lot to parse to make sure all the dependancies are met.
<chotchki> hey guys, i just updated my gusty install for amd64... and kdeinit and kdm are all kinds of broken
<chotchki> anyone else seeing this issue?
<chotchki> i get some kind of core bus error
<intelikey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<chotchki> intelikey: gotcha
<Arkard> people, im having problems with a server FTP
<Arkard> i dont want to copy all my music directori in /home/ftp
<jim__> intellikey: I wonder why the program wouldn't check dependencies etc. after I've gone through and selected the  programs I want. Then I can just walk away and let it install instead of having to experience that delay every click?
<Arkard> is there any way to vinculate it?
<intelikey> jim__ because if you add anything and it will require other things it wants to let you know     does it not ask about the deps as you go ?
<intelikey> or if you click to remove blah and kde-core depends on blah   then wouldn't you want to know that removing blah will wipe out your kde ?
<jim__> intellikey: No doen't say a peep  just keeps me waiting till I see an x in each box beside the program name after I click it
* intelikey may be thinking synaptic then....
<intelikey> heh  or  mdk-package for that matter....    lol
<intelikey> drake-package-manager  i mean.
<jim__> intelikey: ya , think I'll try that from now on. Thanks for all your help.
<intelikey> which isn't in ubuntu at all.
<intelikey> jim__ at any rate.   use what works for you.
<jim__> intelikey: ya good advice. Thanks again : )
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<intelikey> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<intelikey> Q.   what do linux users do ?
<intelikey> A.   they install software.
<reldruh> I just installed Ubuntu server edition on my laptop and now I need to configure the network. I didn't do this step during the install because I didn't have a connection available. Is there a way to rerun that step of the install now?
<Daisuke_Ido> there will peobably be a few hurdles in your way, but it should be possible
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know how, though :D
<intelikey> ubiquity  is the installer.   as to that step.   probably.   i personally quite dislike ubiquity.
<reldruh> thanks for the word of encouragement :-)
<reldruh> I don't necessarily need that exact step, just some way to do autoconfiguration of the network now that I have a connection available
<reldruh> I use ifconfig to put my interface up and it goes up, but it doesn't connect to anythin
* intelikey wonders to whom the gratatude was shown....
<reldruh> g
<reldruh> I think it's not using dhcp from my router like it should
<reldruh> intelikey: the gratitude was for Daisuke_Ido who said it was probably possible but he didn't know how :-)
<intelikey> oh   would have made good sarcasm if aimed at me... :)
<reldruh> I'd rather be sarcastic  after my problem is solved. No telling how somebody might take it :-)
<intelikey> wish i could help you with that.  but i'm still network illiterate.
<Jucato> ubiquity wouldn't be on the ubuntu server installer would it?
<intelikey> if you wanted to just setup a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces   i might be able to go that far,   but
<intelikey> Jucato ummm is that server install ?
<intelikey> oh it is.....
<Jucato> it's the separate Ubuntu Server Edition
<intelikey> ooops
<Jucato> no GUI
<intelikey> right.
<intelikey> so what was the textmode installer called ?
<Jucato> there seems to be an #ubuntu-server channel but the question is too general for that channel
<reldruh> using ifconfig I can get this laptop to see the local network
<reldruh> but nothing outside of it
<Jucato> intelikey: Alternate Install CD
<reldruh> ah well. Thanks anyway
<intelikey> Jucato no the installer.
<Jucato> debian-installer
<intelikey> Jucato ie   if not ubiquity then ???
<Jucato> there's no special name for it
<Jucato> ^^^^^^
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> twin typing time you know.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: debian-installer is
<Hobbsee> ah, you got it
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<intelikey> yes then.   i like the "debian-installer"  much better than "ubiquity"   and it is possable to run only that one step.   @ reldruh
<reldruh> what I just tried is adding an entry in /etc/networking/interfaces 'inet eth0 iface dhcp'
<reldruh> I restarted networking and now an IP address gets found automatically, but I still can't connect to anything outside of my local network
<intelikey> !info libdebian-installer-extra4
<ubotu> libdebian-installer-extra4: Library of some extra debian-installer functions. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<intelikey> reldruh did your hostname get set properly?   you aren't running with "i-dont-have-a-name"   for a hostname are you ?
<intelikey> oh wait.
<intelikey> that's resolv.conf issue.
<intelikey> reldruh check your   /etc/reslov.conf file.    and note it's not sticky so just editing it wont fix it permanantly
<intelikey> for sticky-ness i think it's /etc/defaults/something-errr-other
<bcherry> out of curiosity anyone here run kde4b2 on gutsy?
<bcherry> i never did get it working right during my time with gutsy (back to feisty for now)
<ardchoille> bcherry: Perhaps join #ubuntu+1 ?
<bcherry> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<intelikey> crap.   i have a ps2 wheel mouse,  and if i click the wheel then i no longer have a right button,   pfft.
<ardchoille> trackball > mouse :P
<intelikey> in gpm left button copy ritht button paste   but default.  but if i click the wheel then right no paste no mo
<intelikey> trackball heh
<ardchoille> hilight and middle-click?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Does the right button still offer context menu when that happens?
<intelikey> ardchoille as in both or as in wheel   middle ?
<intelikey> ardchoille console.
<intelikey> no it never did offer any menus
<ardchoille> as in wheel click pastes the hilighted item
<ardchoille> intelikey: In konsole you can specify a paste key combo. I use ctrl+shift+v for paste
<intelikey> yeah but i dont' want wheel click to paste,    i want it to stay the way it is when gpm starts.
<intelikey> ardchoille konsole != console    konsole = terminal emulator
<ardchoille> Oh, that sucks
<ardchoille> my mouse doesn't even work in console
<ardchoille> You're already ahead of me
<intelikey> gpm will make it work.   but   you may have the same issue i have.
<intelikey> how do you adjust things in vlc -V svgalibs   without mouse ?    and how to you copy paste from irssi to w3b without a mouse  ???
<intelikey> in the console i mean   ^
<intelikey> :)))
<ardchoille> I use screen for irssi and wget.. screen allows to copy/paste
<ardchoille> And I do't use vlc because it doesn't support closed pations. I'm deaf.
<intelikey> yeah i know.  i just don't like screen   and i know that there are keys for the vlc Q
<intelikey> ardchoille ah.
<intelikey> ardchoille didn't know.   sorry to hear that.
<ardchoille> Not a problem, I can get a good night sleep when the neighbours are fighting :)
<intelikey> no pun inteneded there,  for a change.
<intelikey> that works.   as long as they are not in the same room...
<ardchoille> I like screen because you can have 30 diff apps open in one console
* intelikey can have 30 different consoles just as easily
<ardchoille> <-- lazy
<intelikey> that's what right alt key is for...    left alt + f1-12   tty 1-12  right alt + f1-12 = tty 13-24
<intelikey> but i wrote a script that switches me to any tty   just type the number and you are there.    if it wasn't active, it is now.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39928
<ardchoille> Nice :)
<chernov> tut est' russkie???
<intelikey> looks a little odd having 128 symlinks in ~/bin/  named 1 2 3 4...128  but works well
<intelikey> errr 127 actually
<intelikey> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<chernov> intelikey: ty otkuda?
<intelikey> no i can't speak it.
<intelikey> sorry
<chernov> ((
<jfry> Just updated to kubuntu 7.10 beta... all went well (sorta) except I cant get past the acpid udate, "invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed."   Anyone have an idea that will allow me to finish up (acpid, acpi-support, powermanagement-interface, and kubuntu-desktop are not installed).
<ardchoille> jfry: You need to be in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<jfry> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<intelikey> jfry a simple hack is to edit the acpid script and add exit 0 to the second line
<intelikey> finish up and restore it.
<jfry> intelikey: I'll try that, thanks
* intelikey finds that a lot of *buntu packages are poorly packaged.   the pre/post-rm/inst  scripts in the packages make too many bad assumptions.
<intelikey> not the least of which is that all systems have /bin/sh = /bin/bash   that has broken many installs
<jfry> intelikey: worked like a charm!... wish I would have thought of that!
<intelikey> jfry next time you will
<intelikey> :)
<jfry> thanks again!  Off go bed!
<ardchoille> jfry: Write this stuff down, then you can write yourself a script to make things easier if you ever have to reinstall.
<intelikey> imo bash should not even be marked as "required"   it's no longer fully posix compliant
<intelikey> jfry heh  or you can write a tut  on ubuntu hacks that are needed just to maintain sanity   lol
<ardchoille> I have a sfript that does update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, install app, tweak apps/themes, clean, and reboot (all while I go have lunch). When I return, the system is ready for me to use.
<jfry> ardchoille: good idea, except I don't suspect I will ever upgrade from 7.06 to 7.10 again... I'd just install direct on a diff machine
<ardchoille> jfry: Scripts can work on simple reinstalls too
<intelikey> jfry i have never used 7.*  that hack comes for previous versions    thus signfying that you will probably need it again
<jfry> ardchoille: I know... but this was an upgrade related issue, I'd imagine that I wouldn't see it on a fresh install.
<sstchur> I'm trying to build network-manager from source, but when I run ./configure, I get "Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.0) were not met, but I do in fact have hal (I believe > 0.5.0).  Can anyone help?
<intelikey> jfry     ^    it was an "install" issue.   any package could do you that way on any install.
<ardchoille> sstchur: If you updated on Feisty hal should be 0.5.8.1
<jfry> sstchur: did you build-dep before trying to build the source... solves a lot of issues
<sstchur> ardchoille: yes, I am running Feisty
<sstchur> jfry: no, I'm not really experienced at building from source... what is build-dep?
<jfry> apt-get build-dep network-manger
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jfry> this will locate and install any dependancies required for building package manger
<jfry> er network-manger
<sstchur> jfry: oh ok... do I need to build networkmanager from source to get the latest?  I know I can run apt-get install networkmanager, but I'm having problems with it, and thought perhaps I needed a later version whcih I cannot get with apt-get ?
<ardchoille> sstchur: open a term and run:  apt-cache policy network-manager
<ardchoille> See if it's already installed
<ardchoille> I have a feeling it is
<sstchur> ardchoille: says, Installed 0.6.4-ubuntu7 (among other things)
<ardchoille> sstchur: Yes, network-manager is already installed. Is that what you're trying to compile?
<ardchoille> sstchur: And unless you really need the latest for a specific reason, I would suggest sticking to what is already installed
<sstchur> ardchoille: yeah, well, occasionally my wifi will disconnect and I won't be able to reconnect without resetting my router, which is really annoying -- it just stop at like 28% and keeps prompting for my wpa key.  I read somewhere that it was fixed in the latest versions of network-manager, so I thought I'd try to build from source
<ardchoille> Ah, ok, well there is a tutorial that may help
<ardchoille> !wireless | sstchur
<ubotu> sstchur: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sstchur> ardchoille: looking now... does it have anything specific to my problem?  B/c it works 90% of the time.  It's just that after long periods of inactivity it will drop the connection and /never/ seem to pick it back up
<ardchoille> sstchur: IMHO, it's worth looking over a tutorial if it has the chance of helping solve a problem. It may keep you from compiling.. worth a look.
<ardchoille> I don't use wireless, but I can't count the number of times tutorials have kept me from unnecessary work.
<sstchur> k
<jfry> sstchur: I'm not sure what router you are using... but I have solved most of my problems like that by updating the firmware on my routers... or replacing it all together on my WRT routers.
<jfry> sstchur: you might also be able to get a newer version by enabling the backports repositories
<sstchur> jfry: actually I thought my problem was my router (an older netgear).  I actually went out and bought a new Buffalo router, but I still have the same issue occasionally
<jfry> If the new Buffalo is supported by DD-WRT... I highly recommend replacing the firmware
<sstchur> jfry: I just find it so strange... why would it work for hours and hours and then all of the sudden disconnect, and then after disconnecting, /refuse/ to reconnect until I reset my router (I can still see my ESSID and everything; it just wont connect)
<sstchur> jfry: what is DD_WRT?
<jfry> sstchur: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<zc_> login
<jfry> sstchur: it's an open source firmware for WRT based (and a few other) routers.
<jfry> sstchur: it opens up a lot of options that the manufacturer doesn't allow... for example I use a couple of routers to bridge my lan to a neighbors house
<sstchur> oh, interesting... so it's a firmware upgrade that doesn't come from the manufacturer?
<jfry> sstchur: exactly... and it's all linux based... but has a handy web management console... the project started because the original linksys wrt routers were linux based and thus were easily modified
<sstchur> jfry: so I think my router is supported... how would I go about upgrading the firmware?  I dont' see any firmware upgrade to actually download?
<jfry> sstchur: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation
<jfry> it will walk you through it... just make sure you pay attention to any notes in the compatibility list I sent you... on some routers you must use the tftp method, or install the mini or micro version the first time.
<sstchur> ok, thanks
<jfry> sstchur: keep in mind that it is possible to "brick" your router... though I have only ever done that once and was able to recover it using guides on that site.
<zc_> hello, can anyone help me on playing real media files on a 64 bit Kubuntu?
<jfry> sstchur: I belive that most/all buffalo routers must use the tftp method... it's not hard though.
<ksivaji> zc_ real medai files
<GuHHH> hy my pendrive doesnt mount automatically anymore? and it says i dont have permission to edit it.
<zc_> ksivaji, like rm rmvb
<jfry> sstchur: good luck, and welcome to the world of embedded device hacking!... I'm off to bed, I hope all goes well for you!
<ksivaji> zc_ sorry no idea
<zc_> hello, can anyone help me on playing real media files on a 64 bit Kubuntu?
<GuHHH> why my pendrive doesnt mount automatically anymore? and it says i dont have permission to edit it.
<zc_> GuHHH mount as a root?
<GuHHH> zc_ i did
<ninHer> hi all
<crazy_bus> I've got a geforce2mx.  And while it works with the default binary drivers in edgy in doesn't work with either the drivers installed by the script envy, or the restricted driver manager in feisty.  It just loads to a half loginscreen, half nvidia logo and freezes when installed by those methods.  How do I fix this?
<gokimhock_> halo indonesia
<ninHer> g'day from spain
<gokimhock_> gila tuh windows
<gokimhock_> spain? hai.... nin
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m3866caa6 please help me run this script
<stdin> ksivaji: try http://pastebin.com/d58ecc465
<stdin> ksivaji: line 7 is the only change
<ksivaji> stdin ok
<stdin> ksivaji: oops, actually http://pastebin.com/de3bf2  (removed the '$' from the start too)
<stdin> ksivaji: hold on, still more to do
* stdin just woke up
<ksivaji> stdin ok
<stdin> ksivaji: there you go http://pastebin.com/dc0615af
<stdin> ksivaji: remember, if you're setting a variable you don't put the '$'  in it
<ksivaji> stdin ho ok
<ksivaji> stdin it works
<stdin> of course, I made it :p
* ksivaji stdin the great
<ksivaji> stdin do you thing it is better to learn python
<stdin> ksivaji: for something like that, no
<ksivaji> stdin you mean learning python is not useful
<stdin> python is good when you need to preform some complex tasks without writing a C app
<stdin> for simple tasks, python is overkill
<ksivaji> ho
<stdin> think about it, with python the code is actually compiled on the system just before it's run
<stdin> this can make a lot of overhead for small tasks
<stdin> (but is good for some other things)
<ksivaji> stdin ya i compard execution time of python and c
<zc_> anyone know how to install RealPlayer in a 64 bit kubuntu?
<stdin> zc_: I think you'd have to install the 32bit version, there is no 64bit RealPlayer
<stdin> zc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-7bbe352556dad78637cfaa3dfc97a52313c4d8d8
<zc_> <stdin> hi,stdin, do you know where the codecs which i can used directly onto Mplayer or Xine?
<deviance> Whats the command to unbmount a devices? Its trying to copy files.
<deviance> Oh its done
<deviance> :D
<ardchoille> zc_: Do you mean w32codecs? libxine1-ffmpeg?
<stdin> zc_: for the windows codecs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64#head-54b678e0bfe810c13d7557a619007c42c97f67a7
<zc_> stdin, thanks i will try the 64codecs,32bit codecs no good
<zc_> ardchoille, i tried the w32codecs, but i doesnt seem to work properly
<ardchoille> zc_: What kind of file are you trying to open?
<zc_> ardchoille, rm and rmvb on a b4 bit Kubuntu
<emilsedgh> zc_: cant kaffeine play it?
<zc_> ardchoille, when i played with Xine it says "Real Video 4.0 handle missing"
<VSpike> Does anyone else find that when they try to open the BBC Radio Player at www.bbc.co.uk/radio4 the realplayer plugin pretty much hangs their browser?
<zc_> emilsedgh, nope doesnt play
<Jucato> VSpike: it doesn't hang but the audio is choppy...
* Jucato tried the Listen Live
<VSpike> Jucato: I find various problems - choppy audio, unresponsive browser.. if I try "listen in standalone player", I get no audio
<VSpike> Jucato: doesn't help that helix player uses OSS and seems to use the wrong sound devices on my machine
<Jucato> I see. I don't have real/helix installed and didn't try the listen in standalone. sorry
<VSpike> Jucato: what's doing the playing for you?
<Jucato> don't really know
<VSpike> Jucato: :)
<zc_> stdin, you are the best, it works
<Jucato> he isn't... but he sure is one of the best )
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> :)
<zc_> i never know before there were win64codecs
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> neither did I
<Jucato> so imagine my surprise reading that the first time after waking up
<Jucato> it was really... disturbing... :)
<VSpike> dunno why the bbc have to use stupid realmedia format anyway
<stdin> I scour the interblogospheres for those little tid-bits of info
<VSpike> mutter mutter public server broadcaster mutter mutter
<VSpike> bad enough that they are selling their soul to windows media for their new player
<stdin> VSpike: try complaining to them (he says knowing all it'll get you is "Thanks for you commend, now pay your license like a good little shlob")
<stdin> s/commend/comment/
<peter_> can anyone help me with a webcam issue....i'm on ubuntu:)
<SETKEH-NRNS> heys guys i have problem lol
<stdin> you can get Ubuntu help in #ubuntu
<peter_> thanks :)
<SETKEH-NRNS> i downloaded kubuntu from the site and burned it to bootable cd (no dvds on hand) all good and sweet rebbot my pc it gets to configuring network interface and stays the and not move fot 20 mins
<SETKEH-NRNS> lol i dunno what i did wrong but a few distros do it on my pc O_o
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin any ideas mate ??
<stdin> I haven't used a LiveCD in a while, so I can't really say
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin no worrys thanks mate
<stdin> if you just want to install, try the alternate CD
<SETKEH-NRNS> ill just wait for a bit see who joins and ask again :D
<stdin> always works for me
<ardchoille> SETKEH-NRNS: Is it an older computer?
<SETKEH-NRNS> lol mine freezes and it suck because as far a i know kubuntu dapper (the new one to dapper) is the only one that has the broadcom drivers preinstalled lol
<SETKEH-NRNS> ardchoille i paid 4500 aud for it lol it wont wanna be old lol
<SETKEH-NRNS> it about 3 months old lol
<ardchoille> SETKEH-NRNS: Yeah, that happened with me. I did some research and found that something changed in the kernel and it no longer recognised my NIC
<SETKEH-NRNS> ardchoille i have pclinuxos installed at the moment but i cant find the nvidia nic driver i need in the .inf format lol
<ardchoille> SETKEH-NRNS: NIC = Network Interface Card
<SETKEH-NRNS> ardchoille i know mate i have a wireless one and and ethernet one and i need the drivers in the .inf format for the wireless one
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m4edc25b3 please help me i got this error when i am tring to install prozilla a download manager
<ardchoille> !wireless | SETKEH-NRNS
<ubotu> SETKEH-NRNS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SETKEH-NRNS> i think i have read it but i will try agaion lol
<ardchoille> ksivaji: You don't run "make" with sudo.. sudo is only needed for "make install"
<SETKEH-NRNS> lol it doesent have the broadcom 802.11a drivers lol
<ardchoille> ksivaji: I don't that that is the reason for the error, just letting you know for future
<ksivaji> ardchoille ok
<ksivaji> ardchoille how to solve this
<ardchoille> ksivaji: No idea, I use kget as my download manager
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/package/prozilla/prozilla-2.0.4$ kget
<ksivaji> bash: kget: command not found
<stdin> ksivaji: you know prozilla is a command line download manager?
<ksivaji> stdin yes
<ardchoille> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<stdin> ksivaji: there is prozgui too
<ksivaji> stdin i alread have version 1.3.7.4
<ksivaji> stdin but its not good
<stdin> ksivaji: of prozilla or prozgui? I have 2.0.4 of prozilla and 2.0.5 of prozgui in my PPA and
<stdin> * and I could upload a feisty version
<ksivaji> stdin not good in the sence i dont like that windows look and style
<SETKEH-NRNS> i got feisty lol
<stdin> ksivaji: well, give it a while and I could put prozilla 2.0.4 in an apt archive for you (if you want)
<ksivaji> stdin please do it
<ardchoille> stdin: You're cool :)
<VSpike> stdin: probably true (re: BBC)
<ksivaji> stdin ok its time for lunch brb
<SETKEH-NRNS> how am i suposet to use wget to get the stuff i need for my wirless driver if i cant use my wireless nic to get on the internet lol
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how I can control which programs firefox and thunderbird use to open files in KDE?  e.g. Evince instead of kpdf, totem instead of kaffeine, etc.
<stdin> ksivaji: it should be there soon, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu/ feisty universe" is the repo you'll need
<ardchoille> VSpike: Edit > Preferences, go to the Content tab and see the File Types section ?
<ardchoille> VSpike: Never mind, I don't think that's it.
<ardchoille> VSpike: Maybe change the file association in kde. I think firefox is just handing it off to kde and kde is opening it according to file association
<VSpike> ardchoille: yeah, I thought that too, but that only seems to relate to plugins like flash and so on
<VSpike> ardchoille: I think the problem is that firefox and tbird seem to use different defaults to everything kde
<Jucato> VSpike: about:config probably?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Wouldn't it be a kde file assoc thing?
<VSpike> Heh.. just googled for "sample pdf" to test what konqueror did with a pdf file.  http://illiad.evms.edu/sample.pdf  ... Oh no I dont :)
<Jucato> "can anyone tell me how I can control which programs firefox and thunderbird use to open files in KDE? "
<VSpike> ardchoille: tbird and firefox seem to use GNOME defaults, not KDE ones
<Jucato> unless he wants to change KDE defaults too
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yes, but isn't firefox just handing the file off to kde and kde is opening it via the file assoc?
<sredna> will kde 3.5.8 make it into the gutsy release?
<ardchoille> VSpike: Oh, ok
<Jucato> ardchoille: yes, but unless he wants to change the settings for all of KDE, Firefox and Thunderbird have their own settings for default apps afaik
<VSpike> Jucato: I'm happy with the KDE defaults, I just want ffox and tbird to use them, or at least duplicate them
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, ok
<Jucato> tell that do ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<VSpike> I don't think it's in about:config
<VSpike> It would be interesting I guess to boot into gnome and change the default handlers and see if firefox changes.  then boot back into kde and see if the changes stick
<ardchoille> VSpike: I don't have gnome installed and firefox respects kde file associations.. maybe that's it
<VSpike> ardchoille: could be
<Jucato> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Adobe_Reader http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE#PDF:_KPDF
* Jucato shrugs
<VSpike> It's just one of the fun things about my desktop - never quite knowing what program is going to open when you click on something :)
<ardchoille> VSpike: hehe
<Jucato> mine is all KDE.. so it's all consistent  and controllable :)
<ardchoille> same
<waylandbill> firefox prints faulty on my system, but konqueror does beautifully.
<VSpike> Jucato: good articles, thanks... looks like /etc/mailcap is the key
<Jucato> just a quick google so I couldn't really check the quality
<VSpike> certainly if I look in mine, I can see a lot of the apps which come up from firefox
<VSpike> like, if I do "grep x-bzip /etc/mailcap" I see both ark and file-roller, and it's the latter which comes up I think
<VSpike> It's a real pain, because after file-roller unpacks the archive, it opens a nautlius window to show the files.  That gets really confusing
* Jucato hugs KDE, Konqueor, KPDF, and the gang
<stdin> anything that starts with a 'K'
<VSpike> kippers
<VSpike> I still dunno if I prefer kde to gnome.  gnome just crashes on my system so I've never had a chance to give it a fair go
<stdin> ketchup
<VSpike> kelis
<stdin> the best K of all... Kubuntu :)
<VSpike> can someone with pure kde try that grep line for me and tell me what you get?
<_4strO> salut tout le monde
<VSpike> The worst thing about kde is kicker, i reckon
<Jucato> VSpike: which one?
<VSpike> grep x-bzip /etc/mailcap
<stdin> application/x-bzip;     ark -caption "Archiver" '%s';   nametemplate=%s.bz;     test=test "$DISPLAY" != ""
<ksivaji> stdin prozilla removes my linux hearder
<Jucato> application/x-bzip;     ark -caption "Archiver" '%s';   nametemplate=%s.bz;     test=test "$DISPLAY" != ""
<stdin> ksivaji: huh?
<ksivaji> wait
<ksivaji> stdin http://pastebin.com/m5655d534
<ksivaji> Jucato :
<ksivaji> hi
<sbucat> hiiiiii
<VSpike> I dont get it though - you'd kind of expect firefox to show all the alternative handlers listed in /etc/mailcap for any given type, but it doesn't
<Jucato> um... hi! :)
<waylandbill> gnome is a perfectly good DE. It just has a different idealogy with different programming interfaces and different methods of accomplishing a task.
<Jucato> waylandbill: that's why I never said anything against GNOME :)
<ksivaji> waylandbill it think you havent seen KDE before
<ksivaji> i*
<Jucato> ksivaji: just focus on your problem please? thanks
<ksivaji> Jucato ok
<stdin> ksivaji: humf. well first, that's the gutsy package. 2nd I need to fix those dependencies  :p
<waylandbill> hmm. haven't seen kde before what period in time? :)
<Jucato> waylandbill: enough already. don't fan the flame :P
<ksivaji> lol
<waylandbill> did the updgrade to gusty. other than ndiswrapper not modprobing at startup, it went without a hitch.
<waylandbill> now I can look forward to 79 - 100 MB updates every week. lol.
<SETKEH-NRNS> http://setkeh.bravehost.com/linux.htm for info on the teamspeak server i run for linux
<stdin> ksivaji: give it about an hour (launchpads queue takes a while) and it should magically appear in the repo
<Jucato> my upgrade crashed with gs-esp, then had to retry about twice
<ksivaji> stdin ok
<mefisto__> is it possible to set the firefox "back" keyboard shortcut to the backspace key rather than alt+left-arrow?
<stdin> ksivaji: I built it because development of it seems to be dead, but it's one of the only downloader apps that work
<waylandbill> mefisto__: then how does one fix a mistake on a form without bs?
<ksivaji> ho
<Jucato> mefisto__: for Konqueror?
<mefisto__> waylandbill: if focus is in a form field, it should just treat key presses as "type this"
<Jucato> waylandbill: Konqueror can distinguish which has focus
<Jucato> mefisto__: Settings -> Configure Konqueor -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<mefisto__> Jucato: so it can't be done for firefox?
<Jucato> mefisto__: Firefox? isn't that the default already?
* Jucato doesn't use firefox much so doesn't really know
<mefisto__> Jucato: it should be, but on kubuntu it's always been alt+left-arrow for me
<VSpike> has anyone tried using kgtk in kubuntu? sounds interesting
<stdin> is that the same as gtk-qt-engine ?
<VSpike> stdin: nope. http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<stdin> oh right, I've been meaning to try that out
<SETKEH-NRNS> jeez thoes debian mob are a pack of wankers lol
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> but true
<VSpike> hehe
<SETKEH-NRNS> sorry mate
<SETKEH-NRNS> i had to get that out
<SETKEH-NRNS> lol
<sbucat> :D
<VSpike> i once had a dpkg question that no-one in #ubuntu or #kubuntu could answer, so i went #debian and asked it.  to be fair, they did know the answer, but once they found out I was using ubuntu I got rapidly ejected with a torrent of abuse :)
<mefisto__> for anyone interested in firefox on linux backspace/back action, see http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<SETKEH-NRNS> i posted that teamspeak link to them a got flamed for self promotion and a crap website lol
<ksivaji> how to set opera as my default browser
<stdin> just so you know, the operators or #debian do not reflect the debian developers or general debian community (disclaimer)
<SETKEH-NRNS> so obviously its not wanted and i deleted the teamspeak server unless you guys would like one for your selfs
<tobias_> ksivaji: K-Menu, System, Standard Programs
<SETKEH-NRNS> stdin thanks for the heads up mate not really offended i have had much worse done to me and i have seen allot better and alot crapper websites than my owne lol
<mefisto__> tobias_: standard programs? on which version of kubuntu?
<stdin> ksivaji: KMenu > system settings > default applications
<tobias_> mefisto__: feisty ?
<mefisto__> tobias_: doesn't exist on mine
<ksivaji> stdin ya i got
<stdin> you need to enable the menu, it puts kcontrol entries in kmenu
<tobias_> well standard programs is the same as default applications
<tobias_> sorry >.<
<mefisto__> np tobias_, just thought I had a missing menu entry
<SETKEH-NRNS> any one want to write a reveiw on kubuntu for me before i write mine for my site ???
<tobias_> mefisto__: =) no problem
<ksivaji> how to enable root login
<stdin> why do you want to?
<VSpike> hmm doesn't work for me
<VSpike> ah well
<ksivaji> stdin i think its better to know
<stdin> why? it's not a good idea to login (GUI) as root
<stdin> that's why it's disabled
<mefisto__> ksivaji: you know about sudo and kdesu, don't you?
<ksivaji> mefisto__ ya i know kdesu
<kristjan_> for new "secondary groups" of user to take effect I must log out and back in?
<stdin> yep
<ksivaji> stdin mefisto__  we have two system here  one is kubuntu (mine) and other one xp (my bro) they are connected via switch  is it possible to browser  c: , d: of my bro system from kubuntu
<stdin> if he shares them via windows file sharing
<tobias_> doesnt he need Samba installed first ?
<stdin> windows doesn't have samba
<ksivaji> is there anything like samba for windows
<tobias_> I know <.<
<VSpike> that should probably go in the topic :)
<tobias_> I mean he wants to browse the Xp System from his Kubuntu System
<stdin> samba is for everything else, it's used to work with windows file sharing
<VSpike> ksivaji: samba is an opensource implementation of built in windows networking protocols
<stdin> tobias_: the samba client is pre-installed
<VSpike> in kde you should just be able to put samba: into konq, I think
<tobias_> oh... okay.. that's weird because I installed it manually
<stdin> smb:/
<tobias_> but okay - thats what I am talking about, I am not that confused ..
<VSpike> smb:/
<VSpike> yeah thanks stdin
<tobias_> you might also type: "\\PCNAME" then he ads the smb automatically
<tobias_> adds
<ksivaji> stdin important thing file sharing should be  allowed with in LAN not across Internet
<kristjan_> how much ram did ubuntu need for desktop install? 360?
<VSpike> ksivaji: do you have a nat router?
<stdin> ksivaji: I don't use the insecure windows file sharing anyway, so I don't care :p
<ksivaji> VSpike i have switch here
<VSpike> ksivaji: what is your internet connection?
<stdin> kristjan_: I think the recommended amount for the Live install is 512MB
<ksivaji> VSpike broadband 128Kbps
<VSpike> ksivaji: adsl?
<ksivaji> i am not sure VSpike
<VSpike> Do you have a box plugged into the wall somewhere?  Does it connect to the phone line?
<VSpike> ksivaji: ^
<ksivaji> VSpike yes yes
<ksivaji> VSpike are you there
<VSpike> ksivaji: if you start a terminal and do "tracepath www.google.com", then what are the first two lines?
<VSpike> ksivaji: ok, you have a nat router. you should be pretty safe
<ksivaji> VSpike no i have switch
<ksivaji> VSpike i know its switch i bought it
<VSpike> to be sure, make sure that on the windows box, all the accounts have a secure password, the guest account is disabled, and that you edit the permissions on the shares on the windows box to only allow specific users
<VSpike> ksivaji: ^
<Jucato> waylandbill: ping
<VSpike> ksivaji: to make your life easier, create an account on the XP box with the same username as your kubuntu account
<VSpike> ksivaji: what is the switch connected to... the broadband box?
<ksivaji> VSpike Fast ethernet switch 100Mb/s
<ksivaji> 8bit port
<ksivaji> this is what i know dont mistake me
<ksivaji> VSpike are you there
<VSpike> ksivaji: the switch is connected to the two computers, but it must also be connected to something else
<ksivaji> VSpike yes it is connected to modem
<VSpike> using ethernet cable?
<ksivaji> yes
<VSpike> ksivaji: then that other box is not a modem, it's a nat router
<VSpike> ksivaji: does it have any make or model number on it?
<ksivaji> yes beetel 220X
<ksivaji> VSpike ^
<ksivaji> just installing file sharing server will allow me to login or i need to do something else
<ksivaji> VSpike:
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: all you have to do is enable file sharing in xp.
<VSpike> ksivaji: you just need to right-click the folder in windows and go to "sharing and security"
<ksivaji> ScorpKing ho ok
<ksivaji> VSpike thanks a lot
<ksivaji> ScorpKing thanks
<ScorpKing> np
<ksivaji> ok its time for me to leave bye
<ScorpKing> bye
* ScorpKing is away...
<lordofthepigs> hello, my company has just installed an 802.1x authentication on its wired network, and I need to configure xsupplicant to work with it
<lordofthepigs> I have it running now, but I would like to know how I can make sure that the xsupplicant deamon starts up at the same time as my system
<lordofthepigs> and how to make it start before DHCP (since I can't get a valid IP address before having been authenticated)
<lordofthepigs> does anybody have an idea how to do that?
<hasta2003> hi
<hasta2003> how can I share a windows printer with my lan and use it in linux?
<hasta2003> Do I need linux drivers for the printer?
<ardchoille> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<VSpike> too late- we didn't reply within 1 minute :)
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> I just got out of the pool and looked at my screen
<VSpike> you have a pool by the computer?
<ardchoille> I have an indoor pool on my property
<ardchoille> I have a computer by my pool
<ardchoille> If I could figure out how to water proof it, I'd have a computer *in* my pool
<ScorpKing> that might be a mission. :P
<ScorpKing> lordofthepigs: all i know is that the startup cripts are it /etc/rc*.d/ . maybe poke around in there and try to figure it out.
<emilsedgh> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ScorpKing> lordofthepigs: it looks like there is a rc*.d for every runlevel. also S12 will start before S99 i think. not sure tho.
<VSpike> lordofthepigs: ScorpKing is exactly right - the numerical value in the link controls the start order, or at least it did ... not entirely sure how upstart changes things, if at all
<VSpike> wow.. i just looked again at ksysv .. what an astoundingly awful gui :)
<sredna> is there a libxine package in kubuntu that is sufficient for kde4 (1.1.7 or higher)?
<carlinux> !ask | can someone help me about tty1-6
<ubotu> can someone help me about tty1-6: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<carlinux> hello ?
<stdin> interesting use of the ask factoid, but follow it's advice and ask the real question
<carlinux> ok
<carlinux> when i'm running an xsession as usual i press ctrl+alt+f1-6 i'm supposed to see a command line log in
<carlinux> but i can see anything exepted an error message
<stdin> what message?
<carlinux> user not known to the underlying module
<carlinux> repeated 10 times on each tyy
<carlinux> tty
<stdin> what happens if you press enter on one of the ttys, do you see a login prompt?
<carlinux> no
<carlinux> i want to have a login prompt
<carlinux> this is the problem
<stdin> I've never seen or herd of that error
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> see if anyone knows in ##linux
<carlinux> thanks a lot
<stdin> carlinux: also, try asking on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/  reach a broader audience
<Kimppa> Hi. I have java version 1.4.2 on my computer (java --version) and I need to upgrade to 1.5 or greater, the question is, how do I upgrade it?
<stdin> !java | Kimppa
<ubotu> Kimppa: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<carlinux> can someone show me an output of ps -A | grep tty
<stdin> carlinux: http://stdin.pastebin.us/39933
<carlinux> thanks a lot
<carlinux> because for my self the output is  6100 tty7     00:03:00 Xorg
<carlinux> nothing else
<Jenn1> Hello :)
<stdin> carlinux: you on feisty?
<carlinux> yes
<carlinux> 64bits
<stdin> what does the command "runlevel" show?
<carlinux> N 2
<stdin> hmm
<carlinux> supposed to be 3 ?
<Jenni> Is there a possible chance i could get some help to a question? x.o
<stdin> no
<stdin> !ask | Jenni
<ubotu> Jenni: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<carlinux> wich runlevel am i supposed to have
<Jenni> Well, the question i have is, i try and boot the disk from my drive (Running win xp sp2) like it says, i get the messege "Loading browser please wait...." and then it does that...and nothing after that
<stdin> carlinux: you are supposed to be on runlevel 2, and you are
<Jenni> ive rebooted, tried 3 differnt burning apps, differnt media (cd and dvd) nothing happens x.o just the same effect over and over
<chernov> Est' russkue lyudi?
<carlinux> ok
<carlinux> privet
<chernov> carlinux: Priva. Ty otkuda?
<carlinux> kanata
<Jenni> I dont suppose anybody else has encountered this issue yet, have they? x.o
<carlinux> ya frantsuzkii
<chernov> kanada?
<stdin> !ru
<chernov> russkiy znaesh?
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stdin> maybe
<carlinux> ya izu4aiu russkii yazik
<chernov> molodez!!!
<chernov> priyatno slyshat'
<carlinux> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<chernov> ??
<chernov> ya ne znayu frantsuzskiy
<chernov> ((
<carlinux> eta trudni
<stdin> this is an English language channel
* Jenni pokes the tumbleweed that floats by
<dhq_> are thereany eifi tools
<carlinux> sorry
<dhq_> wifi
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chernov> stdin: i know!
<chernov> idi nahuy
<chernov> v pizdu
<chernov> i v zhopu
<dhq_> chernov, english please
<stdin> english _only_
<dhq_> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chernov> stdin: idi na huy!!!
<stdin> fine
<carlinux> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<carlinux> sorry
<carlinux> ill speak english
<carlinux> is there a way to run tty by running a command ?
<Jenni> So, nobody knows anything about the lovely issue ive encountered? x.o
<stdin> carlinux: try "sudo /sbin/getty 38400 tty1"
<stdin> Jenni: have you rebooted with the CD in the tray?
<Jenni> Yep, and have tried rebooting with it not in the tray, and tried booting it from disk
<ubunturos> I installed glibc-doc. Does that mean, I can read the functions provided by stdio.h?
<stdin> Jenni: then you need to enter the computers BIOS and set it to boot from CD-ROM
<carlinux> it does nothing
<ubunturos> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> carlinux: nothing on tty2 ?
<carlinux> no
<carlinux> i tried both
<Jenni> stdin: when i do that, it just sits in the bios until it flicks over to win xp after enough time of nothing
<stdin> ubunturos: you want manpages-dev
<ubunturos> stdin: ah, ok
* ubunturos searches for the package
<stdin> Jenni: how did you burn the CD?
<stdin> carlinux: hmm, I'm not too sure
<carlinux> YEAAHHH
<carlinux> u'r the master of every master !!
<Jenni> burned as a iso using roxio burner, then i tried wtih infrarecorder (reccommened on the page) and i even tried burn4free
<stdin> ...
<Jenni> but yah, i did burn it as a iso, not just a everyday data disk :)
<carlinux> when i press ctrl+alt+f2 i can see a log in prompt
<stdin> carlinux: can you tell me what files are in /etc/event.d/ then?
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> Jenni: it's possible you have a bad image
<carlinux> control-alt-delete logd rc0 rc1 rc2 rc3 rc4 rc5 rc6 rc-default rcS rcS-sulogin sulogin tty1 tty2 tty3 tty4 tty5 tty6
<ubunturos> stdin: thanks, but what's within glibc-doc?
<carlinux> perhaps there is an error in my tty1-6
<Jenni> ya think so? alrighty, ill try and download it again then :) the program that opens up on the program bar is called "splash start"
<stdin> carlinux: post what's in the rc2 file to pastebin and let's see
<stdin> ubunturos: some general documentation I think
<carlinux> start on runlevel 2
<carlinux> stop on runlevel [!2] 
<stdin> to pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<carlinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39360/
<stdin> carlinux: ok, that looks OK to me, how about the "tty1" file?
<carlinux> i think the problem is in the tty files
<carlinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39361/
<carlinux> exec /bin/login -f ubuntu </dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<carlinux> exec /bin/login -f root </dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<stdin> carlinux: is this on the liveCD or an installed system ?
<carlinux> installed but i copied it from the cd to try to repair it
<stdin> ahh
<carlinux> but as i see the problem user not known bla bla
<carlinux> the user not known is ubuntu
<carlinux> exec /bin/login -f ubuntu </dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<carlinux> replace by
<stdin> yeah, now I see why :)
<carlinux> exec /bin/login -f root </dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<stdin> no, don't do that :p
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install system-services"
<carlinux> i did it before
<carlinux> but ill do it again
<Jenni> ugh, downloading os's at 4am after working a 13 hours shift x.o never a smart idea
<carlinux> tty1 didnt changed
<carlinux> what do u have
<carlinux> exec /bin/login -f root </dev/tty1 > /dev/tty1 2>&1
<carlinux> what's in your tty1
<stdin> I have "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1"
<stdin> you can try "sudo apt-get --purge system-services" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard system-services"
<carlinux> sudo apt-get --purge system-services doesent work
<stdin> if you put root there you'll have a permanent (password-less) root shell open
<carlinux> syntax
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> "sudo apt-get --purge remove system-services" rather
<carlinux> but i could change it mannually
<stdin> you could, if you want to
<stdin> just make sure to edit them all
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1 < change the "tty1" part to match all the file names
<carlinux> tty changes
<carlinux> changed
<stdin> you'll need to reboot to see if it worked
<carlinux> wait
<ubuntu_> slt tlm
<carlinux> brb
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jenni> okay, stdin, a slower burn didnt help at all
<carlinux> dcaliss
<carlinux> lol
<stdin> Jenni: it still doesn't boot from the CD?
<Jenni> nope, it starts up the splashstart and the kubuntu splash apperes with the loading browser messege
<Jenni> then nothing
<Jenni> the iso has the md5sum file
<stdin> no, boot from the cd, when you reboot with the CD
<carlinux> IT WORKED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carlinux> thaks a lot
<stdin> :) no problem
<Jenni> ahh, alrighty, brb :\ wish me luck
<carlinux> now i can get some sleep !!
<carlinux> 2 days of deep search
<stdin> you're just lucky I know something about upstart ;)
<carlinux> sorry to ask u that but what's upstart ( i saw a lot of post talking about it)
<stdin> upstart is the replacement to the old init system
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ < for more info
<carlinux> now i understant
<carlinux> this is why feisty dont have init
<carlinux> with the runlevel
<carlinux> everything is in event.d
<stdin> well, it does. bit init is really upstart
<stdin> and it has a sysv compatibility layer to it, so old script don't breah
<stdin> break*
<carlinux> ok
<stdin> it's still quite new, but makes boot time much faster
<carlinux> yeah while you are talking about booting i have an other question
<Jenn1> Okay, a new issue has arised :\
<carlinux> is it possible to configure the fonts in tty
<Jenn1> now, that time it did load, BUT when i try and choose a option, i get the messege unable to read boot cd
<Jenn1> or something close to that
<dthacker> how can I tell the version of Kubuntu I'm running?
<stdin> carlinux: I *think* "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-tools" should do it
<stdin> !version | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<dthacker> thanks.
<stdin> Jenn1: you may have bad media (CD)
<carlinux> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<carlinux> nothing else
<Jenn1> Bleh x.o alrighty
<Jenn1> i just have shitty luck dont i?
<stdin> possibly :)
<Jenn1> ah well
<carlinux> and when i boot my kernel with quiet and splash option everyting goes black and my screen stop responfing
<stdin> carlinux: with some systems, the splash option can cause some issues. I tend to just disable it (by removing "splash" from the boot options)
<carlinux> jenn1: in the ubuntu livecd boot menu use the check cd or medi option
<carlinux> this is what i did lol
<carlinux> now everything boot fin
<Jenn1> i swear if i burn any more media, im going to have enough to like, huck at people until i can kill them >.> and that takes alot of media XD
<carlinux> jenn1: do u know what i mean
<carlinux> jenn1:can u see the boot menu
<Jenn1> when i tried that
<Jenn1> it accualy gave me that messege x.o
<Jenn1> in the process of burning again
<carlinux> jenn1: can u describe me ur prob?
<paolo> hi, can you link me some interesting projects about image processing, in vhdl?
<Jenn1> carlinux basicly the issue im having
<Jenn1> im trying to run the cd, ive not finaly got one that loaded to a boot menu of sorts
<dthacker> !vhdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<carlinux> ok
<carlinux> so u can see the boot menu
<Jenn1> only to have when i tried ANY option i get a messege "unable to read boot cd"
<Jenn1> and not atm, beacuse im in here x.o
<carlinux> u told us that u burn a LOT of cds
<carlinux> right?
* abominius greetings
<paolo> dthacker: sorry, i sent it to the wrong channel :)))
<Jenn1> ive had to burn a few for this, beacuse i was burning at the wrong speed to start and i didnt notice
<dthacker> paolo: np
<Jenn1> now im burning at the right one, im getting that issue
<carlinux> slow speed ??
<Jenn1> mhm
<carlinux> have u tried to burn it at slow speed
<Jenn1> That what i said i did
<Jenn1> thats*
<carlinux> sorry lol cause i'm french
<Jenn1> No worries, wish i remeber my quebecious from high school now X3
<Jenn1> remebered*
<carlinux> quebecious?
<Jenn1> Canadian french
<carlinux> where are u from ?
<Jenn1> Canada
<Jenn1> X3
<carlinux> ontario
<carlinux> ?
<Jenn1> British Columbia
<carlinux> i'm from quebec
<carlinux> ha ok
<carlinux> the best advice i can give u is to burn it in slow speed
<Jenn1> mhm, ive done that, im trying another media, and well
<Jenn1> if this doesnt work
<Jenn1> its bed time for me x.o ill try more tommorow
<Jenn1> wish me luck guys! ^.^
<carlinux> http://haacked.com/images/haacked_com/WindowsLiveWriter/InstallingUbuntuonVirtualPCforWindowsLov_C436/image032.png
<carlinux> wait !!
<carlinux> just a sec
<carlinux> check this pic
<Jenn1> yes i get that image
<Jenn1> thats where it crashed
<Jenn1> (*isnt running this on a virtual pc, as a note*
<carlinux> when ur cd will be burned press enter on Check CD for defects
<Jenn1> i tried that
<carlinux> it will check if ur cd is damaged
<carlinux> ok
<Jenn1> i got that crazy crash messege
<Jenn1> every choice gave me that one
<Jenn1> im trying again, if it doesnt work, ill come back to tell ya
<carlinux> perrhaps the ISO u are using is corrupted
<Jenn1> im thinking that, gonna try this one last time
<Jenn1> brb
<carlinux> if nothing works download it again
<carlinux> see you again !
<Jenn2> yah
<Jenn2> the thing has to be corrupted
<Jenn2> i got the unable to read boot cd again
<Jenn2> on every option
<Jenn2> well i gotta sleep, thanks for the help guys and girls ^.^
<aantipop> ksystemlog doesnt show logs from kernel or boot, is this a known problem ?=
<jeri> hi everyone! im just new here
<aantipop> welcome!
<mooper> Hi, I have dual dvi monitors but ubuntu wont let me set them up as dual screen..... Apply is greyed out!
<jeri> can someone help how to install universe or multiverse
<aantipop> jeri, whats you kubuntu version ? its enabled by default since feisty
<jeri> dapper drake 6.06 Lts
<jeri> i have trouble playing mp3s
<aantipop> jeri: type: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<LjL> !info libxin1-ffmpeg dapper
<LjL> !info libxin11-ffmpeg dapper
<LjL> ggah sorry
<ubotu> Package libxin1-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> Package libxin11-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<aantipop> kdesu isnt installed @ dapper by default, is it ?
<Jucato> aantipop: of course it is
<LjL> jeri: try installing libxine-extracodecs
<jeri> how do i do that?
<LjL> jeri: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<aantipop> he needs to enable universe/multiverse first
<jeri> yup i need to enable it first
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<aantipop> jeri, the easiest way would be: launch adept manager
<aantipop> top left, click adept and "manage repositories" or whatever its called in english
<aantipop> there you can enable universe and multiverse
<mooper> How do I change config of my display in system setting. everything is greyed out!
<LjL> mooper: click on Administrator Mode.
<jeri> my adept updater is running right now
<mooper> LjL, I did. Its still all greyed out
<LjL> mooper: did it ask for a password?
<mooper> LjL no
<LjL> mooper: are you on feisty?
<jeri> then how?
<mooper> LjL yes
<aantipop> jeri: on top left, click on adept
<jeri> how do in enable universe and mulitiverse?
<jeri> done..then?
<aantipop> jeri: there should be a entry "manage repositories" or so
<jeri> yes..then?
<LjL> mooper: well, at least for me it says it cannot be loaded at all :) but then again i'm on gutsy. close it and try again if you haven't. otherwise try  kdesudo kcontrol  and go from there.
<aantipop> do you see the description of the repositories ? they have a (universe) and a (multiverse), mark them
<LjL> make sure you also mark security and updates.
<LjL> for universe and multiverse, that is.
<jeri> ok..wait..
<jeri> how do i mark it?
<jeri> right click enable?
<LjL> Once you have found these two line right click and select enable for both the deb and deb-src lines.
<LjL> so the page says.
<aantipop> isnt there a little box, simply check/uncheck what you want
<LjL> mooper: could this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/88431 be what you're experiencing?
<jeri> got it..then it's all set? click apply
<LjL> aantipop: no i don't think there is in dapper
<LjL> jeri, it's all explained with screenshot at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-989a83f045256da43621a16c8927ef8e27233a2a why not just follow that
<aantipop> LjL: ok, started with edgy, didnt know
<jeri> oh,ok thx for the help guys!
<gyde> how do I in the konsol show the mac of my wireless card?
<aantipop> jeri: for mp3 playback you need to install libxine1-ffmpeg. just search this in adept
<LjL> gyde: ifconfig should show the MACs
<LjL> aantipop: no, that package doesn't exist for dapper.
<LjL> it's libxine-extracodecs as far as i can remember.
<aantipop> LjL: ok im out :P
<gyde> my wireless card is not running a connection now
<gyde> I need the mac for that ..
<gyde> ifconfig shows only open connection right?
<LjL> gyde: try ifconfig -a
<gyde> thx
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato sips genii
<Jucato> er... I meant teat
<Jucato> tea
* Jucato goes get some more
<genii> Jucato: I would need more caffeine in me to make some smart remark at this point LOL
<Jucato> :D
<Unterfranke> hi#
<Unterfranke> #hi
<darwinofmind> anyone know of something freeware I can use to resize my XP partition to install Ubuntu without losing the data i have,   I can't afford PM
<Jucato> GParted (the Live CD)?
<aantipop> where is ubuntu's boot.log ?
<aantipop> or doesnt it log the boot ?
<LjL> darwinofmind: keep in mind that the normal Ubuntu CD you install Ubuntu from *has* that functionality built into the installer.
<Jucato> aantipop: /var/log/boot ?
<LjL> !gparted > darwinofmind    (darwinofmind, see the private message from Ubotu) otherwise, for finer control, here you are
<darwinofmind> Ah thank you... it didn't explicitly say it wouldn't lose data and I didn't want to risk it.
<Jucato> aantipop: although it tells me nothing has been logged
<Mr_Sonoma> darwinofmind, i'd use the live cd but still back up any vital information on the windows partition you couldnt live without just incase things go bad, real bad....not saying it will but better safe than sorry.
<aantipop> Jucato: it contains a text: (nothing has been logged yet)
<LjL> darwinofmind, there certainly is an element of risk when resizing partitions. but it doesn't *intentionally* destroy data.
<Jucato> aantipop: which may be the reason that ksystemlog doesn't show anything
<Unterfranke> Servus
<aantipop> Jucato: yup, but the reason it doesnt show anything for the kernel is that it isnt pointed to the kernel log file
<LjL>  /var/log/kern.log ?
<Jucato> aantipop: looks like it doesn't point to anything :)
<LjL> aantipop: i think /var/log/boot simply shows any messages that were printed on the screen on boot. with usplash and everything, Ubuntu basically doesn't print anything now.
<darwinofmind> Well thanks all...   Back off to windows to burn a few DVDs then I'll be back.   Have fun.
<aantipop> Jucato: only kern.0.log isnt mentioned in the config
<LjL> aantipop: remove the "quiet" from your kernel command line, and you should start having boot messages - and their log - again
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure KSystemLog doesn't show me anything listed in the Kernel options at all
<aantipop> LjL: i boot with text output, thats not the problem
<Jucato> <LjL> aantipop: i think /var/log/boot simply shows any messages that were printed on the screen on boot. with usplash and everything, Ubuntu basically doesn't print anything now.
<aantipop> Jucato: yup, that needs to be fixed
<aantipop> i boot without "quiet splash"
<mooper> LjL: - nope thats not it
<mooper> LjL: just all greyed out and not usable
<mooper> It asks me for password when I press Admin Mode button
<LjL> mooper: then file a bug on http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<LjL> you'll see, if you seach for "monitor display kde" or such, that there are quite a few bugs reported about that module
<LjL> but it doesn't seem to me that there is one that exactly matches your symptoms
<bigdaddy> Hey all, this may be blasphemy, but is there a way to turn kubuntu into ubuntu? I don't mean just installing GNOME either. I mean everything Ubuntu.
<LjL> it won't hurt if you search too, of course, four eyes are better than two, and the developers don't appreciate duplicated bug reports
<LjL> bigdaddy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    will get you all the GNOME stuff installed that there is on Ubuntu
<bigdaddy> LjL:
<LjL> bigdaddy: the second part would be removing all the kubuntu-related stuff. you could do that with "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove kubuntu-desktop", but i cannot guarantee that'll really remove everything. anyway, MAKE VERY SURE it doesn't remove stuff you need before hitting 'Y'
<bigdaddy> oops, will that uninstalleverything Kubuntu
<bigdaddy> stuff like what ?
<LjL> bigdaddy: stuff like the kernel, say :)
<bigdaddy> any KDE related apps?
<bigdaddy> Oh...sh_t that would be bad
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<LjL> bigdaddy: it shouldn't do that, just a disclaimer.
<LjL> Jucato: is that still valid for Feisty? that page has been around since Dapper
<bigdaddy> hey Jucato, how you doing?
<Jucato> hi bigdaddy
<LjL> ah yes it is, nevermind me
<bigdaddy> LjL: I understand.
<bigdaddy> I personally like KDE visually and I love that I can tweak so many things. But I am afraid that too many things are not working for me
<LjL> bigdaddy: i understand, although another option could be reporting bugs about them
<bigdaddy> I have had much better luck working on my in-laws Ubuntu istallation
<LjL> one of the reasons Kubuntu is less "polished" than Ubuntu is, i suspect, a smaller user base, and so fewer bug reports.
<bigdaddy> I send the reports everytime they crash
<Jucato> s/smaller user base/smaller developer base/
<LjL> uhm, i don't have many things actually *crashing*
<bigdaddy> One thing that is a problem is my wife likes GNOME and we cannot "switch user".
<Jucato> the only thing I have crashing here is on gutsy.. strigi
<bigdaddy> Oh I have quite a few crashes
<LjL> Jucato: no, i meant smaller user base... sure, that is true just as well, but can't the former be as true?
<LjL> Jucato: yeah, on gutsy it's another matter. strigi and kblueplugd at least.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: what filetypes does strigi support on gutsy?
<Jucato> LjL: how do we measure kubuntu user base? afaik we have quite a big one... but compared to ubuntu we're still smaller...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: all?
<Jucato> sorry I barely (almost don't) use it at all
<Jucato> at this point, I trust locate:/ more :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: really? here it doesnt understant ogg/mpg and all media files
<bigdaddy> Have any of you guys tried PC-BSD? That might be a competitor of Kubuntu
<LjL> well not all, it cannot understand binary files it doesn't have a module for i'd assume
<Jucato> almost every KDE distro that hits the news is touted as "an alternative to Kubuntu" :)
<emilsedgh> bigdaddy: there are hundreds of desktop disto's that are competeitor
<Jucato> emilsedgh: it does. probably it hasn't indexed that far into your directorries
<bigdaddy> yeah, butPC-BSD has been given some pretty rave reviews
<Jucato> of course it will
<emilsedgh> Jucato: how could i tell him to do so?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I don't know. it just indexes.. then crashes...
<Jucato> at least for me
<bigdaddy> I will stick with the *buntu necause of the size of the support community though.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: lol
<emilsedgh> :P
<LjL> bigdaddy: it seems to have a *quite* different philosophy from Kubuntu (aside from, of course, being BSD based), as one can read from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-BSD
<Jucato> like I said. I'm not a fan of strigi on kde3
<LjL> packages that install using wizards? no, that's not a *competitor*, it's a different thing
<LjL> Jucato: what do you think of that wonderful idea of making the applet a tray icon instead? :)
<bigdaddy> LjL: yes that is true. Another reason nt to switch. I was just curious if anone had tried it. I haeeeeeeenot tried any BSD before
<Jucato> LjL: which applet?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: exactly! strigi, only on kde4 ;)
<LjL> bigdaddy: you have that kernel keyboard problem too?
<LjL> Jucato: strigi
<Jucato> LjL: there already is one
<Jucato> strigi-applet
<bigdaddy> I am beginning to wonder
<Jucato> speaking of which...
<LjL> Jucato: yeah, but the default one in Gutsy is a new applet that runs from the tray.
<bigdaddy> This keyboard is possesed
<LjL> Jucato: which, if you ask me, is a terrible idea. so much for "notification area".
<Jucato> LjL: there are 2 types. a kicker applet, and a panel applet
<LjL> Jucato: erm? kicker *is* the panel
<Jucato> you can have one or the other.. or both
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> system tray applet
<al> Hi can anybody Help Me with a networking Problem in kubuntu
<LjL> Jucato: yeah but the default is the tray one. which didn't exist and was created specifically for Gutsy (the kicker applet is quite lousy to be honest). but, it makes no sense. the tray is *not* the place for applets.
<al> if this is the wrong channel please point me in the right direction ...
<LjL> Jucato: i guess they wanted to make something like Deskbar, with drop down menu and stuff. but Deskbar is an *applet*, not a hack that runs from the tray
<bigdaddy> Gah! Another crash!
<LjL> though for that matter, it seems that Deskbar now opens a *window* when clicked (argh) rather than a dropdown menu, so my GNOME-using acquaintances tell me
<LjL> al: it's the right channel, just ask your question
<Jucato> yeah deskbar is a great thing imho
<Jucato> anyway, let's not get offtopic
<Jucato> go help al
<bigdaddy> bbl - going to do a little work
<al> ok THANKS  I have Upgraded my 7.04 approx a couple of weeks ago apt-get update /upgrade
<al> an I cannot now connect to my router
<LjL> al: wired router?
<al> ifconfig goves me a ipv6 eth0 network setup
<edulix> hi
<edulix> anyone know how to install kickoff in kubuntu?
<LjL> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Jucato> edulix: look for a .deb package in kde-apps.org and install it
<al> its on this pc ( I am in Win XP now ) The Network card is a inbuilt rtl 8139
<LjL> al: do you have network-manager installed?
<emilsedgh> oh i love the yakuake 2.8, how great is this application!
<mooper> Hi, How do I configure X to use dual screens? I have an ATI sapphire x1650 pro
<al> i had this before & I removed it found it on a  kubuntu help list
<LjL> !dualhead | mooper
<LjL> al: do you have the correct settings in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubotu> mooper: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<al> I now have eth0:avahe that is Ipv6 & binds to a non existant IIp Range
<LjL> al: avahi? how i hate it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<LjL> al: make sure *ipv4* is configured correctly in /etc/network/interfaces, and perhaps you might want to disable ipv6 altogether
<LjL> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<al> fron what i remember its somthing like auto eth0
<al> its the sale as eth1 /2 /3
<LjL> should be:
<LjL> auto eth0
<LjL> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<LjL> if your router provides DHCP, which i bet it does
<al> that seems right
<hydrogen> grr
<hydrogen> why does kmail suck so badly!
<BluesKaj> kmail rocks
<BluesKaj> :)
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> except for the whole can't handle imap properly thing
<hydrogen> sure!
<BluesKaj> what's sucking , hydrogen
<hydrogen> it's grown this new habit of uploading/downloading all unread messages from an imap server continually
<LjL> al: this is *not* supported advice, but [whispers in ear]  you might also try to disable avahi-daemon altogether.
<hydrogen> as I'm trying to read them
<BluesKaj> oh, never had the pleasure of having to use imap
<al> umbotu i set ipv6 off in the cinf file
<LjL> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Jucato> roflmao
<al> i did a kill -9 on the pids for the avahi deamon
<genii> heh
<BluesKaj> LjL, avahi-daemon ?
<al> and then ifup eth0
<LjL> how's that my factoids always seem to have the effect of making people type strange acronyms that involve rolling on floors :P
<LjL> BluesKaj: yeah, that obnoxious friend of network-manager and resolvconf.
* genii wonders about ubotu and the Turing test
<al> Ian franticly trying to type quickly ( PLEASE Excuse the Bad Spelling (:-))
<LjL> al: do ifdown eth0 and *then* ifup eth0 to make sure the settings are read from interfaces
<BluesKaj> LjL, ok ...thought it was something I should have done when disabling IPv6
<al> i think i tried that also whats the best way to kill /remove avahi
<al> I also tried booting from the latest tribe 5 Cd  and it could not find the network
<LjL> al: the way to stop it forever is to either remove the 'avahi-daemon' package (i think it's a recommend, so shouldn't remove kubuntu-desktop) or to use 'update-rc.d avahi-daemon remove'
<BluesKaj> disabling IPv6 sped up Konq somewhat , but it's still abit slow IMO , altho i plan on sticking with it anyway ... anyone find the same ?
<LjL> i don't think i've noticed a difference here
<al> thanks i did not know about the update rc.d ...
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about thinks like depmod and updating rc.d
<BluesKaj> genii, I upgraded to gutsy relatively easily ,only a couple of minor glitches
<genii> BluesKaj: Cool :) Manage to save most of /home ?
<BluesKaj> yes np. genii ...did a netinstall/upgrade
<genii> cool
<genii> Someone here is yelling for me, work :(
<BluesKaj> genii, the only thing that didn't work was the dev kernel version 2.6.22 ...wouldn't boot
<BluesKaj> genii , the reason is beyond my scope
* genii sips a coffee
<genii> Looks like it may be a busy day at work...bleh
<BluesKaj> genii, the only thing that didn't work was the dev kernel version 2.6.22 ...wouldn't boot
<genii> BluesKaj: Well, so long as the rest is stable
<BluesKaj> yeah, seems to be
<genii> I still need to do the latest round of updates, last one was this time last week. hope nothing breaks
<BluesKaj> had over a hundred the last few days
<genii> I can't remember what kernel my gutsy box is on
<genii> Tho i am having other issues motherboard related and not OS which are freezing my system
<dthacker-work> Hi. I'm trying to access a web based tool to manage an HP Network Switch.  The tool required a Java Runtime Environment plugin to Firefox, so I installed sun-jre6 through adept.   FF still wants a plugin.  Is the FF plugin different than sun-jre6?
<trappist> dthacker-work: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<dthacker-work> trappist: will do.  tnx
<gnyffel> Is it possible to transfer a hard drive with Kubuntu installed to another computer without reinstalling?
<trappist> dthacker-work: found that out by doing 'apt-cache search java plugin'
<adlisyakir> how to run exe file in ubuntu..?
<trappist> gnyffel: yes, but some things might take some effort to work correctly
<trappist> adlisyakir: you would need to use wine for that
<gnyffel> trappist: anything specific spring to mind?
<trappist> gnyffel: mostly your video card - if you have an nvidia card, and the new box has an ati card, you'll have a little work to do, for example
<gnyffel> trappist: I see what you mean. Purge nvidia-glx and install again, then? (new machine will have a nvidia card as well)
<trappist> gnyffel: no, if both boxes have nvidia cards you should be ok there
<trappist> that is, don't do anything
<dthacker-work> trappist: it's working. thanks much.
<gnyffel> trappist: 'kay, thanks. No worries going to single to dual core?
<adlisyakir> trappist : how to use wine?
<trappist> gnyffel: don't do anything :)  newer kernels (like the one you have) figure out SMP at boot-time
<trappist> adlisyakir: that can get pretty involved.  step one is install it.
<Jucato> adlisyakir: what program are you trying to run?
<gnyffel> trappist: I realised that it supported it, but I'll readily admit than I'm not too knowledgeable when it comes to the details of the boot process. Thanks for your help.
<genii> back
<xenol> does edgy tips aplies to feisty too?
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<EvilRoey> hi!
<EvilRoey> My X is stuck at 99% CPU usage.
<EvilRoey> I can't seem to do *anything* aside from moving the mouse cursor
<Nalleman> Hi, i have installed the w32codecs package but amarok still claims that mp3 is not supported. why?
<EvilRoey> I can't even switch to a different console
<emilsedgh> Nalleman: libxine-extracodecs, do you have it?
<Nalleman> emilsedgh, probably not, i will check
<emilsedgh> Nalleman: thats what you should install
<Jucato> Nalleman: because that's not the codec to play mp3
<EvilRoey> hi
<Jucato> w32codecs is for window media
<EvilRoey> hello evil Jucato!
<BluesKaj> Nalleman, or this latest one  libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> hello EvilRoey!
<EvilRoey> :)
<EvilRoey> Jucato: help!!!!
<Jucato> what turned you evil today? )
<Jucato> :)
<EvilRoey> well this X thing
<EvilRoey> so it's stuck at 99% CPU bandwidth
* Jucato gives EvilRoey a Y
<ghozala> hay what is keyboard short cut to switch input language like alt+shift in windows
<Jucato> lol
<EvilRoeY> Jucato: and I can't seem to do anything aside from moving the mouse curosr
<EvilRoeY> *at all*
<Jucato> EvilRoeY: what seems to be the problem? can you guess what you're running that's causing it?
<EvilRoeY> well yeah, openoffice impress.
<Nalleman> BluesKaj, great
<EvilRoeY> It impressed me with how quickly my system froze solid.
<Nalleman> now my computer rocks!
<Nalleman> :)
<EvilRoeY> Jucato: well, I killed Impress.
<EvilRoeY> But the problem remains.
<Jucato> hahah
<EvilRoeY> I'm SSHing into the systemm now
<Jucato> hm...
<EvilRoeY> this works at least.
<ghozala> hay what is keyboard short cut to switch input language like alt+shift in windows
<EvilRoeY> Nalleman: my computer /is/ a rock.
<EvilRoeY> ghozala: you can change it
<EvilRoeY> right-click on the flag
<EvilRoeY> (if you see a flag)
<Jucato> ghozala: Ctrl+Shift+K is the default I believe
<Nalleman> EvilRoeY, hehe
<EvilRoeY> aye
<EvilRoeY> ok
<EvilRoeY> but back to my thing for a sec
<Jucato> ghozala: you can change it in System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<EvilRoeY> Jucato: Why is X so screwy!!!!
<EvilRoeY> :(
<Jucato> EvilRoeY: don't blame X, blame Impress heheh
<Jucato> EvilRoeY: perhaps you can run top or ps to see the offending process(es)?
<Jucato> sure it's not something more evil like compiz or beryl? :)
<EvilRoeY> not running compiz or beryl
<Jucato> GoodRoeY :)
<EvilRoeY> they're evil as far as I'm concerned
<EvilRoeY> ;)
<Jucato> hehehe
* Jucato grrrsss at C++ sorting exercises
<EvilRoeY> ah
<Jucato> seen something offending?
<BluesKaj> evil eyecandy - window dressing  all show and no go ?
<Jucato> hm.. gtg... bbl...tc
<kruemel> #kubuntu.de
<Jucato> !de | kruemel
<ubotu> kruemel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kruemel> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> was checking out Vista yesterday,....hated that auto finish/click thing ...hover too long on an app and opens
<atlfalcons866> can i install kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> atlfalcons866, install kubuntu-desktop
<atlfalcons866> ok
<atlfalcons866> will kbuntu 7.10 have apparmor or is that an ubuntu thing
<Nalleman> hm. i know you are supposed to remove the top bar in amarok and make it a nifty little icon instead but i cant find out how to right now! help please.
<genii> You can install any app which runs on Gnome, XFCE or KDE which has the same version underneath of the core ubuntu.
<atlfalcons866> so that means kbuntu and xubuntu have the ubntu core
<LjL> !flavors | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<LjL> "yes". it's the very same distribution.
<atlfalcons866> ok thanks
<atlfalcons866> gnome is too simple
<atlfalcons866> could i remove gnome if i like kde
<xenol> atlfalcons866:  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<xenol> is there any way i can look for packages name in konsole?
<atlfalcons866> ok
<atlfalcons866> =)
<genii> xenol: apt-cache search <name-or-part-of-name-here>
<xenol> genii: but aint it only packages i already dled?
<genii> xenol: No
<xenol> genii: ty
<genii> xenol: np
<ScorpKing> hi guys. does anyone here know how to use gestures with kde?
<Jucato> I know a bit... just a bit... only learned last week
<chn> hello I cant paste anything to my ntfs disks can u help me?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<genii> !ntfs-3g
<Jucato> :P
<genii> Jucato: You win ;)
<Jucato> ScorpKing: try if this helps: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0
<ScorpKing> thanks. checking...
<ScorpKing> Jucato: looks like that will work. ty :D
<VSpike> Further to my general bitching about default file associations, etc. I notice another odd one.  If I right click in Konq and select Actions -> Email file, it opens KMail, even though thunderbird is defined in KControl as my mail program
<VSpike> The fact that this action has kmail's icon next to it might be a clue, but generally, that sucks
<Jucato> VSpike: probably hardcoded into the service menu
<ScorpKing> VSpike: you might have to edit the action to fix that.
<VSpike> Jucato: do you know if customise that menu somehow?
<VSpike> ScorpKing: same q to you too
<Jucato>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<ScorpKing> or .kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<Jucato> might be. just guessing...
<Jucato> let me check
<ScorpKing> it's .desktop files. just edit them with kate
<ScorpKing> Jucato: i think that's correct. there is one in the home dir as well.
<crazy_bus> I'm trying ssh with X forwarding.  I tried to run ksirtet, but I just got the message kbuildsycoca running... why is this?
<VSpike> Jucato: that looks sort of right, except I can't spot the email action in there
<Jucato> yeah but can't see the service menu for mailing :)
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> VSpike, ScorpKing: found it.. it's a Kubuntu thing
<Jucato> in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/email.desktop
<Jucato> it's hardcoded to use kmail
<ScorpKing> i see. :)
<Jucato> the culprit: Exec=kmail --attach %F
<VSpike> nice short path then
<VSpike> nice work finding it :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> there are only 3 places to look for. so it wasn't that hard
<ScorpKing> the rest of the servicemenus shows up in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<Jucato>  /usr/share <-- system wide, non-distro specific, KDE defaults (mostly)
<Jucato>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings <-- as the name suggests
<Jucato>  ~/.kde/share/ <-- user-specific
* ScorpKing loves locate...
* Jucato loves knowledge :)
<VSpike> ScorpKing: I must get used to using it - i always reach for find
<genii> Holy long pathname Batman
<ScorpKing> lol. i don't have the ~ key on my keyboard. :(
<Jucato> ScorpKing: er? O.o
<ScorpKing> laptop
<VSpike> Jucato: thanks .. useful to know, must try and fix that into brain somewhere .. i'll use the slots currently occupried by "c:\documents and settings\all users\send to"
<Jucato> should still be there
<Jucato> unless you have a different keyboard layout.. like dvorak or something
<VSpike> I wonder how I could make it use the currently set default email client? :)
<ScorpKing> VSpike: service menus are very usefull. take a look on kde-apps.org for more. :)
<ScorpKing> Jucato: well, it shows here but it's the | key if i press it. not sure how to fix that. i did try a few layouts including dvorak but no luck.
<timbba> Anyone having issues on suspend and wakeup that usb devices doesn't work unless taking out and putting back? Any ideas how to fix it?
<ScorpKing> anyway, have to go. bbl
<timbba> I think this usb suspend/wakeup in feisty is common bug, so anyone has it fixed and a good hack to share? :)
<VSpike> cat ~/.kde/share/config/emaildefaults | grep EmailClient | cut -f 2 --delim =
<VSpike> that gives you the default email client
<VSpike> So I guess I just need to write that into a script and call that from the service menu
<trappist> hrm.  my email client isn't listed in that file.
<timbba> ok, raise your hand if you use suspend and the usbs works after that :)...
<VSpike> trappist: perhaps if you don't change it, it leaves it empty and defaults to kmail?
<trappist> VSpike: that would make sense
<winbond> is OSX based on bsd?
<trappist> winbond: wrong channel
<winbond> looks like a right channel to me
<Jucato> winbond: this is a channel for Kubuntu support. not for BSD, and definitely not for OSX
<evpc> merhaba arkadaslar
<jabor> hi folks, i am with some doubts about the instalation of kubuntu 7.04, can anyone help me
<jabor> noboby?
<BluesKaj> jabor , what doubts ?
<jabor> when I click at the "install" icon on the desktop the instalation not even begin
<trappist> jabor: have you tried double-clicking it?
<jabor> (i sorry about my poor english, i'm from Brazil)
<trappist> !pt | jabor
<ubotu> jabor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<trappist> jabor: you could try there if it's more comfortable
<jabor> no problem
<jabor> i have some dificulties to whrite
<jabor> bus it's ok to read
<jabor> :P
<trappist> I understand :)
<jabor> i've double clicked a few times already
<VSpike> Bah... all very well, except that thunderbird and kmail dont understand the same command line options
<Jucato> of course they don't :)
<trappist> VSpike: write a wrapper script
<VSpike> trappist: I did - i think it just needs to be more clever than it is already
<VSpike> which is not very
<jabor> man, i'm very disapointed with this problem
<VSpike> trappist: http://pastebin.com/d90b4ae7
<trappist> jabor: I've never seen that problem
<jabor> i've being using Kurumin Linux (Brazilian distro) since 2004
<jabor> and now that i tried to experiment a diferent one that problem happends
<jabor> :/
<jabor> there's some way to install in text mode?
<pag> !alternate | jabor
<ubotu> jabor: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<VSpike> ahhh no need.. someone already did it
<VSpike> xdg-email
<jabor> i'm using the live cd
<xenol> is superkaramba stable udner feisty?
<trappist> VSpike: I once tried to reimplement grep in perl, just so I could use pcre regular expressions, until somebody said "why not just use pcregrep"
<pag> xenol, it's stable over here... so yes, I'd say it is stable
<VSpike> trappist: lol
<xenol> pag: what can u do with karamba? does it have any advantages?
<VSpike> trappist: aw sheesh.. you can't use xdg-email unless you have an address, I think
<trappist> VSpike: I missed the beginning of all this - what are you trying to do?
<acomaco> what is that beryl addon making your "icons" "loose"? Like you can drag and drop them etc..?
<pag> xenol, it gives you widgets on desktop - personally I think they're pretty, and some are even useful
<acomaco> and they fall right into place?
<VSpike> trappist: the service menu in konqueror for emailing a file does not respect the currently chosen email client in KDE - it's hard coded to kmail.  I could just update it to use my current client (Thunderbird) but in the interest of increasing my learning, I was wondering if I could make it Do The Right Thing
<trappist> VSpike: the way to do that would be to apt-get source konqueror, try to find in the source where it's hard-coded, and fix that
<trappist> VSpike: now me, I'm not very handy with C++, but there's a decent chance that if I could find the problem, I could fix it with some trial and error and some googling
<VSpike> trappist: oh, it's not that bad - it's a .desktop file
<VSpike> trappist: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/email.desktop
<trappist> I hate that open source browsers want to use their companion MUAs and hardly ever have a config option or respect an environment variable
<xenol> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<xenol> is superkaramba useful?
<trappist> so that .desktop file could call a wrapper script and send the right options to whatever MUAs are supported by your script
<VSpike> that's really annoying - xdg-email is close to what I need
<VSpike> trappist: yeah, I could do that - just switch based on the agent selected, and support whichever one's i'm interested in supporting
<trappist> yeah
<VSpike> trappist: it's a shame there's nothing like MAPI available here
<VSpike> although mapi is not great, but it does work
<VSpike> thanks for the help everyone - gotta go afk for a while
<RonMetal> alguien me puede ayudar???
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<acee1234> : installing ubuntu from the live disk crashes the x server. i've gone throught the fix once but the link was lost in a format something about changing the xorg.conf file. Any suggestions?
<budgieboy> hello
<budgieboy> anyone here?
<budgieboy> I guess when I need help, this isn't the place to go since no one is here!
<budgieboy> I need help!
<budgieboy> screw this...
<xenol> !ask | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xenol> so?
<genii> Kids these days all seem to have ADD
<xenol> ADD?
<VSpike> wow .. deja vu
<budgieboy> I have used suse and ubuntu linux and I got this today, where do I go to get games from online?
<stdin> !games | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
* genii hands VSpike a coffee
<VSpike> thanks genii
<genii> VSpike: Anytime
<budgieboy> It's just that on ubuntu you can just use the installer and away you go...
<atlfalcons866> how do i delete ubuntu
<genii> Install some other OS
<stdin> or just format over it
<xenol> atlfalcons866:  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<SlimeyPete> atlfalcons866: you use another OS' installer, or a partitioner, to remove the partition (you'll need to overwrite the bootmanager too if your new OS doesn't do that automatically)
<atlfalcons866> not delete ubuntu delete gnome i installed kde
<SlimeyPete> oh
<stdin> !removegnome
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<xenol> atlfalcons866: sudo apt-get re move ubuntu-desktop
<SlimeyPete> use Adetsynaptic/aptitude to remove ubunt-desktop
<atlfalcons866> isnt it better to use apitiude
<xenol> atlfalcons866: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop-
<stdin> atlfalcons866: or see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<SlimeyPete> doesn't make a huge amount of difference. Aptitude's a bit cleverer, but apt-get should work fine.
<budgieboy_> oh no! My file download disaperared!
<budgieboy_> lol sorry for my english
<atlfalcons866> i get ubuntu-desktop is not installed
<xenol> atlfalcons866:  u installed  from kubuntu or ubuntu cd?
<atlfalcons866> i installed from ubuntu cd then installed kubuntu
<jpatrick> atlfalcons866: you have to remove libgtk2.0-common I think
<budgieboy_> I don't know how to get this game installed "http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/"
<jpatrick> budgieboy: "sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble" in the console
<SlimG2> Is there a KDE based MySQL management tool?
<jpatrick> SlimG2: apt-cache search for "kde sql"
<stdin> !info kmysqladmin
<ubotu> kmysqladmin: Kde graphical frontend for mysql servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 917 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<budgieboy_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<karol> jest ktos z polski
<genii> If you have on the same box a standard type LAMP install you may like also phpmyadmin
<SlimG2> thanks stdin !
<stdin> budgieboyand make sire adept/synaptic is closes
<stdin> !pl | karol
<ubotu> karol: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<karol> thank you
<xenol> stdin: can u tell me how can i enter adrministrator mode in system settings when i dont have that option there for setting i need? :/
<budgieboy_> Couldn't find package frozen-bubble, Should I put in on the desktop?
<stdin> xenol: close it, press Alt-F2 and run "kdesu systemsettings" ;)
<stdin> make sure you have universe enabled
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<atlfalcons866> what is bigger gnome or kde in size
<xenol> anyone here using superkaramba?
<stdin> depends what you call "KDE" and "Gnome". stripped to the core both are just libs
<atlfalcons866> linus torvalds dosent like gnome
<budgieboy_> ok now I bam totally confused
<jpatrick> atlfalcons866: everyone has an opinion
<genii> atlfalcons866: KDE tends to come with more applications installed
<budgieboy_> I just need to install games, Is there a way to make them show up on the add/remove like on ubuntu?
<SlimG2> When running kmysqladmin from konsole It doesn't start, it only echoes "kmysqladmin: cannot connect to X server", anyone knoiw why/howto fix?
<atlfalcons866> this is what he says about gnome
<atlfalcons866> "This 'users are idiots, and are confused by functionality' mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do."
<stdin> SlimG2: run it as your user? Alt-F2 is the best place to run it from
<stdin> !ot | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jpatrick> atlfalcons866: we know, we went though that ages ago
<budgieboy_> I can't install ym game :(
<atlfalcons866> o sorry
<genii> budgieboy_: If you add the repositories where the games are into the sources.list file you will see them in the package manager add/remove section
<budgieboy_> but It woudn't add it
<genii> budgieboy_: For changing system-type files you need to run the editor with admin rights.eg something like:    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<budgieboy_> D:
<genii> You may also need after to ad the gpg key
<SlimG2> stdin: Sorry for bothering you, I've (again) kept a konsole open where I
<genii> *add
<SlimG2> stdin: 've sshed into another computer
<budgieboy_> I took ages to figure out ubuntu and I got the hang of it but I wanted it easy and apperently kubuntu was but it's not ;(
<stdin> SlimG2: you want to use the GUI over ssh?
<atlfalcons866> is it too late to get kubuntu cds from shipit
<stdin> atlfalcons866: until the gutsy release
<genii> budgieboy_: In ubuntu or kubuntu doesn't matter, editing these files is the same. In ubuntu is gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    in kubuntu is kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<atlfalcons866> so im stuck with gnome then
<atlfalcons866> gnome cds
<genii> Always needs some form of admin rights
<SlimG2> stdin: Not at all, I accidentaly used a open konsole windows that was connected to another computer over ssh, so I installed and tried to run kmysqladmin on the other computer :P You can go ahead and laugh at me now :)
<stdin> ok
<budgieboy_> ye but in ubuntu you can add the games from the add remove automatically
* stdin laughs at SlimG2
<stdin> ;)
* SlimG2 *sighs*
<SlimG2> hehe
<atlfalcons866> is firefox included with kubuntu
<budgieboy_> instead of going to some website and doing stupid things
<genii> budgieboy_: Only if the repositories the games are in are in your sources.list file. there is no difference in that way
<stdin> SlimG2: you're not the only person to ever do that :)
<stdin> atlfalcons866: no, not by default
<genii> budgieboy_: If the games you are trying to install are from some website, in ubunto or kubuntu it would be the same.
<genii> *ubuntu
<budgieboy_> I have to compile the package, I'm usless at doing that, I can find a installer :(
<genii> I need a typing tutor today ;)
<emilsedgh> if anyone wants to have a package for something, just tell me (if the program isnt huge, im on slow connection) (and i will __TRY__ to do so)
<atlfalcons866> my sister has an older computer with any os
<SlimG2> stdin: additionally It's not the first time either, also managed to install a KDE-app along with all the KDE dependencies onto a nogui-server, on the bright side: the server now looks incredibly good ;)
<atlfalcons866> will 256mb ram work on kubuntu
<genii> atlfalcons866: yes
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: does work
<stdin> emilsedgh: nah, I'll use launchpad to do that for me ;)
<emilsedgh> atlfalcons866: yes it will
<atlfalcons866> slow
<genii> atlfalcons866: I am running a Kubuntu Feisty box here with 128Mb
<emilsedgh> stdin: to do what?!
<emilsedgh> stdin: launchpad creates packages?! :D
<atlfalcons866> genii: how fasts the processor
<stdin> SlimG2: I've done that (well, not kde). installed an app with apt-get and tried running it only to find I installed it on another system :p
<genii> atlfalcons866: Pentium 2 400Mhz
<atlfalcons866> my sister has a p3 866Mhz
<budgieboy_> aww it's going at 472.9kb/s thats really slow :P
<budgieboy_> Im getting wormux
<atlfalcons866> my computer is pentium 3 933Mhz
<stdin> emilsedgh: there's a feature in launchpad beta called PPA (Personal Package Archive), let's you have a repo, just like archive.ubuntu.com
<SlimG2> stdin: hehe
<emilsedgh> stdin: nice, but i dont want to create a repository, just learning how-to create packages, i created a package for kirocker and yakuake, if i find more things, i will try to create more packages
<SlimG2> emilsedgh: #ubuntu-motu
<stdin> emilsedgh: well you learn how to create good packages with it, as it builds it like the ubuntu packages, in a chroot
<genii> atlfalcons866: This box is very laggy when the apps are loading up but after everything is up and going it's surprisingly fast
<atlfalcons866> cool
<emilsedgh> SlimG2: im not yet experienced to be a motu ;)
<emilsedgh> stdin: hm, im browsing it
<atlfalcons866> what does the kde package install
<SlimG2> emilsedgh: You'll still be able to receive help there and links to good tutorials
<emilsedgh> you are right, thanks, SlimG2
<stdin> atlfalcons866: it's a meta-package, it just depends on other packages
<SlimG2> emilsedgh: there's also a tutorial on the official wiki under developement
<plb> just gave kubuntu gutsy a try and noticed clicking K menu gives a nice little special effect...where exactly is the option for that?
<emilsedgh> SlimG2: I read many tutoria;s
<genii> budgieboy_: when i do: apt-cache search wormux on my computer it shows it available to install, "wormux - funny fight game on 2D maps"  I don't know why you are downloading or trying to compile it
<SlimG2> emilsedgh: did you read the one on the wiki? it's good
<habbled> hey, does anyone know how format a usb hard drive on kubuntu?
<stdin> emilsedgh: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html is a good one to start with
<budgieboy_> now I cant install wormux!
<SlimG2> ^ That's the one
<Dr_willis> !info wormux
<ubotu> wormux: funny fight game on 2D maps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.9-3 (feisty), package size 479 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<emilsedgh> thanks guys
<angasule> ahoy, is there a graphical front end for at (or cron)? kcron is worse than using straight cron so it doesn't count
<atlfalcons866> habbled: i think you can use gparted
<stdin> budgieboy_: have you enabled the repositories?
<genii> Dr_willis: Yup
<budgieboy_> I don't know, infact my head is actually hurting!
<atlfalcons866> habbled: do sudo apt-get install gparted
<budgieboy_> I've got a headache
<budgieboy_> what reposotories?
<stdin> budgieboy_: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<genii> stdin: Thx
<budgieboy_> I need to go, BRB
* genii hands out coffee and aspirins
<budgieboy_> and if this doesn't work I might aswell install ubuntu, waiting 6 weeks for this free cd was pointless
<Tm_T> budgieboy_: and how "installing ubuntu" would solve your problem?
<genii> bah
<giga> hi all
<giga> can somone help me?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<giga> I'm searching for Mark Shuttleworth
<Tm_T> giga: for?
<stdin> look in space, he's always there
<giga> I do not know his NickName
<stdin> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<budgieboy_> Im back
<Tm_T> stdin: bah, I was so pasting that url already
<giga> :) Thanks a lot:)
<stdin> he's normally in #ubuntu-devel and #launchpad too
<budgieboy_> I'm used to ubuntu thats why it would solve my problem
<giga> thats my first time in IRC
<giga> oh I see
<emilsedgh> anyone knows what he did that he becomes the first patron of kde?
<stdin> gave them a ton of money :)
<giga> do you know about Deer Leap Foundation?
<budgieboy_> oh great, I've broken the repositories thing
<giga> www.dlf.ge
<budgieboy_> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in a terminal as root and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<genii> budgieboy_: I think you should run:   sudo apt-get update
<budgieboy_> Type /home/budgieboy/home/budgieboy is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> Well, there's a likely source of problems
<plb> Anyone know where the special effects option for K-menu in gutsy is?
<budgieboy_> maybe someone can use desktop sharing to install my games?
<stdin> plb: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<plb> thanks
<budgieboy_> could someone do desktop sharing with me and fix it :(
<genii> budgieboy_: You need to reopen the file. By:   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list          then remove any line which does not begin with a # or the word deb or deb-src    then save the file again, and reissue:   sudo apt-get update
<budgieboy_> what file?
<budgieboy_> Host:192.168.1.3:0 Pass:rqZB-qdf
<budgieboy_> thats to connect to my desktop
<genii> budgieboy_: Please. Pay attention.
<budgieboy_> But I don't know what to do!
<genii> budgieboy_: do:        kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<budgieboy_> where?
<genii> budgieboy_: in a konsole
<budgieboy_> finally
<budgieboy_> now what...
<pag> budgieboy_, as said three minutes ago: "then remove any line which does not begin with a # or the word deb or deb-src    then save the file again, and reissue:   sudo apt-get update "
<genii> budgieboy_: After that file opens... remove any line which does not begin with a # or the word deb or the word deb-src
<genii> pag: Thanks
<budgieboy_> I have bad memory, I should have told you that >.>
<budgieboy_> Type ok is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> budgieboy_: "ok" does not begin with a # or deb or deb-src              please repeat steps
<budgieboy_> I found it!
<budgieboy_> little bugger sneaked up on the first line
<budgieboy_> I guess that why it said "line 1"
<budgieboy_> Malformed line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<genii> budgieboy_: Likely you typed in there when you intended to type in irc instead.
<matthew__> matt
<winbond> is the a image converter for linux (is in iso converter)
<budgieboy_> or I was tping to myself >.>
<stdin> !iso | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<winbond> thanks
<genii> budgieboy_: OK you should know the step now to edit it. Open and put a # at beginning of that problemmatic line
<budgieboy_> where?
<genii> budgieboy_: line 43.
<budgieboy_> ok
<winbond> stdin, anything else? i need to convert dmg to iso
<budgieboy_> line 43 has dep infront of it, I thought that was ok?
<budgieboy_> deb I mean
<genii> budgieboy_: If a line in that file does not start with # or deb or deb-src   it will cause an error
<budgieboy_> this has deb-src
<genii> budgieboy_: Do you know how to use the pastebin website?
<budgieboy_> yes
<budgieboy_> I remember that
<budgieboy_> can't remember the address though
<stdin> winbond: hmm, is .dmg the mac format?
<genii> budgieboy_: OK good. Use the pastebin to copy in there the contents of your entire file we are diting.
<genii> *editing
<winbond> stdin, yup
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> budgieboy_: line 43 nees a second part to the line saying what part of the repository and what distribution of ubuntu
<stdin> winbond: iirc those are just files formatted with HFS, you _should_ be able to mount them and the create an iso from that
<budgieboy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39392/
<genii> budgieboy_: OK, reading
<winbond> stdin, mount it with a mount command?
<stdin> winbond: yeah, like you'd mount an ISO
<winbond> stdin, ok , will try , thanks
<budgieboy_> I still remember installing beryl on ubuntu,that was easy
<genii> budgieboy_: Add to the end of that line the word multiverse    just as in the line above
<atlfalcons866> how can i change 1 click to double click
<budgieboy_> I knew it!
<budgieboy_> silly me
<budgieboy_> alformed line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<budgieboy_> What now :(
<genii> budgieboy_: While you are in there remove the # from start of lines 35 and 36
<Dr_willis> malformed line - typo allert. :)
<budgieboy_> done and done!
<stdin> atlfalcons866: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse
<genii> budgieboy_: OK, now save it
<budgieboy_> still get the eror
<genii> budgieboy_: About line 43 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> budgieboy_: after you save do you do sudo apt-get update?
<budgieboy_> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> budgieboy_: what does that one line say?
<budgieboy_> Malformed line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Admiral_Chicago> paste only that line in the channel
<Admiral_Chicago> no what does like 43 tell you
<genii> Admiral_Chicago: It was missing the repo part (multiverse) at end
<budgieboy_> No  shit sherlock, I'm not that stupid :p
<Admiral_Chicago> in your sources.list
<budgieboy_> oh
<genii> Admiral_Chicago: The link is in here
<stdin> !language | budgieboy_
<ubotu> budgieboy_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<budgieboy_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security
<Admiral_Chicago> I just got here genii
<Stilo> Can anybody help me with this patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/113742
<budgieboy_> all this just to install two games >:(
<Stilo> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> well I get unknown host error for that line.
<ompaul> budgieboy_, and that line is incomplete it needs a word after it - main restricted universe multiverse   -- mostly you must have altered them cos they  are there by default in a default install ...
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in 7.10
<Admiral_Chicago> atlfalcons866: no
<Admiral_Chicago> it won't be released until december, after 7.10 is released
<W8TAH> how stable is gusty beta?
<atlfalcons866> its gutsy
<budgieboy_> DONE!
<budgieboy_> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> Stilo: what do you want to do with the patch?
<stdin> W8TAH: It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<genii> budgieboy_: did:  sudo apt-get update         succeed?
<budgieboy_> ok, how to install the games?
<W8TAH> stdin: cool enough
<budgieboy_> yes
<simon__> hi all
<budgieboy_> I still need to install the games
<genii> budgieboy_: good. Now you can install wormux or any other game which is in the repositories by your package manager (Adept)
<budgieboy_> ok
<Stilo> Admiral_Chicago: I have the problem described in the bug description.
<Admiral_Chicago> Stilo: what release are you on?
<budgieboy_> all the games show in the list!
<budgieboy_> yay
<budgieboy_> just like on ubuntu
<Stilo> where can i look for that?
<genii> budgieboy_: enjoy
<Admiral_Chicago> Stilo: looks like the fix will be in Gutsy
<budgieboy_> Also, does beryl run on this?
<deviance> Can someone tell me how to group two windows in compiz?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well good morning people
<Admiral_Chicago> wait no, Stilo i lied.  It looks like the fix is available now.  "Fix released" means a fix is available, but O, mpt sire wjere
<Daisuke_Laptop> deviance: make sure it's enabled in ccsm and use the binding it shows
<stdin> Admiral_Chicago: looks like it was applied and released
<deviance> Ah ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> usually involves selecting both windows and doing something, i only played with it once...
<Admiral_Chicago> stdin: where was it released is my question?  That was for September, unless its in feisty-updates...
<Stilo> My version of xserver-xgl is ~git.20070224-0ubuntu3
<budgieboy_> oh got my bladder is gonna pop!
<budgieboy_> brb
<stdin> Admiral_Chicago: it was filed against a gutsy version, and the fix was released in gutsy
<Stilo> What can i do?
<Admiral_Chicago> stdin: that can't be because gutsy isn'
<stdin> hold on...
<Admiral_Chicago> isn't released.  the appropriate state would be fix commited if its in gutsy
<Stilo> yes the other chan says its fixed in gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> it will be in gutsy according to packages.ubuntu.com
<budgieboy_> ahhhhhhhh
<stdin> ok, it was marked as fix-release because the latest gutsy package already had the fix, it's not in feisty it seems
<Admiral_Chicago> http://tinyurl.com/ystfwo
<budgieboy_> does beryl run on kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> Stilo: the answer to your question is wait for gutsy to come out or upgrade to the beta if you're feelin adventerous
<budgieboy_> yay frozen bubble 2 B******
<Stilo> okay.. thanks
<emilsedgh> budgieboy_: i am addicted to frozen bubble :(
<stdin> budgieboy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<budgieboy_> I know how to install it
<buz_> i'm trying to get rid of flashplugin, but somehow, gnash wont start playing on youtube?
<buz_> (in gutsy)
<budgieboy_> i was just wondering
<stdin> buz_: don't think gnash can play youtube
<LjL> are you sure gnash *can* work with youtube at all?
<buz_> it says it should work
<LjL> i *think* swfdec can do youtube
<buz_> it displays the player, but then doesnt start playing it
<LjL> buz_: where?
<buz_> gimme a sec to find the page in the history
<buz_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-474596.html
<budgieboy_> haha!
<budgieboy_> I lost
<budgieboy_> on internet
<buz_> but i dont get any query to install any codecs
<stdin> are you on gutsy?
<buz_> yes
<LjL> then, for starters, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1...
<buz_> yeah but support for kubuntu is scarce there
<buz_> then again, it doesnt work in firefox either ;)
<buz_> so maybe i should go ask there ;)
<budgieboy_> lost again!
<Webbmaster> hi
<budgieboy_> yay I won
<budgieboy_> and again
* Admiral_Chicago goes to class
<stdin> budgieboy_: what are you doing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i knew there was a reason i installed elinks on the desktop machine
<aco_> how to call the "volyme manager" ?
<stdin> what is "volyme manager" ?
<nosrednaekim> volume manager?
<aco_> hmm the thing that you can adjust volyme in kubuntu
<stdin> volume
<aco_> volume*
<nosrednaekim> kmix?
<aco_> thx
<deviance> Hmm, all my window decoration shows up, except for OpenOffice's, any ideas why?
<nosrednaekim> deviance: compiz?
<deviance> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> deviance: indeed, same for me
<deviance> Hmm, I wish I could atleast resize it :)
<deviance> :(*
<nosrednaekim> deviance: press "alt" and drag the mouse..
<nosrednaekim> I think that resizes
<stdin> that's move isn't it
<deviance> Thats move
<ghozala> anybody help me plz i ve dowloaded a linux style file with .zip extention how can i apply this style
<deviance> But I cant move it either
<nosrednaekim> hmmm there is another one....
<VSpike> deviance: does open office show full screen?
<budgieboy_> AHAH! he left!
<VSpike> deviance: I had that problem and it was caused by a compatibility setting
<budgieboy_> I won ^^ 5 4
<nosrednaekim> VSpike: yeah.
<deviance> VSpike: Any ideas which one?
<deviance> Or was it Compiz or Emeralds fault?
<VSpike> nosrednaekim: turn off Utility->Workarounds->Legacy Fullscreen Support
<ghozala> hay what is keyboard short cut to switch input language like alt+shift in windows
<ghozala> anybody help me plz i ve dowloaded a linux style file with .zip extention how can i apply this style
<xenol> can someone tell me some good karamba themes that r useful?
<nosrednaekim> VSpike: i'll try that when I go back into compiz
<nosrednaekim> xenol: I like the Ipod amarok controller
<VSpike> nosrednaekim: I turned it on in an attempt to make kscreensaver behave, but it didn't help and it made open office show fullscreen with no decoration
<xenol> nosrednaekim: which one? nano or shuffle?
<bsundsrud> anyone ever have luck trying to get a refund for windows on a recently purchased computer?
<VSpike> I wasn't using emerald so it must be a compiz problem
<nosrednaekim> xenol: it has different skins
<xenol> nosrednaekim: anything other?
<nosrednaekim> VSpike: humm, so this setting is in CCSM?
<VSpike> nosrednaekim: yep
<nosrednaekim> xenol: been a while since I used it.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<deviance> VSpike: Does your screensaver only show in a corner?
<VSpike> deviance: yeah :/
<VSpike> deviance: mostly
<xenol> nosrednaekim: anything other u can advise?
<deviance> It does unless I lock the PC myself
<VSpike> deviance: sometimes it covers everything apart from the kicker, and occasionally it even works right
<nosrednaekim> xenol: other than have plenty of extra RAM? no.
<deviance> Any work arround for that VSpike
<genii> bsundsrud: I managed to get $60 back for a customer on a machine, we had to bring it in and they low level formatted the HD which had some oem install on a separate partition.
<nosrednaekim> deviance: got the same problem...lol
<VSpike> deviance: interesting - i noticed that using test from the screensaver setup always works fine
<xenol> nosrednaekim: 1gb ram to go =] 
<deviance> Try ctrl-alt-l
<deviance> L
<deviance> It locks it, and that works fine for me
<nosrednaekim> deviance: that would be ctrl+shift+alt+l ;)
<VSpike> deviance: Nope - the setting I just mentioned was suggested as a fix somewhere, and it didnt work for me
<bsundsrud> genii: interesting, i just talked to a few different HP guys and they said they "can't". Under any circumstances
<ghozala> help!!!!! how can i install new themes
<VSpike> ghozala: where did you download the theme from?
<deviance> Thanks for the tip on the open office, it works fine now
<VSpike> ghozala: what is it a theme for
<VSpike> deviance: no probs :)
<ghozala> guistyles.com
<bsundsrud> ghozala: it looks like all of those are for windows
<bsundsrud> oh wait
<ghozala> then any body have any idea where i can get styles for linux and how i can install them
<bsundsrud> kde-look.org has a bunch
<bsundsrud> under themes/styles and window decorations
<VSpike> ghozala: those are probably styles for gnome.. if you are running kde (which i assume you are) then go to the site bsundsrud said
<genii> bsundsrud: This was an Acer system
<bsundsrud> genii: direct from acer, or through a retail outlet?
<ghozala> ya i am on kde
<genii> bsundsrud: Through Best buy
<ghozala> thanks bsundsrud
<bsundsrud> ghozala: i believe the install instructions are there, or at least with the theme
<bsundsrud> genii: yeah, thought so.  It's gonna be hard to get them to do it since i got it direct from HP
<bsundsrud> ah well whatever.  maybe i'll just shrink vista to 20G just so the license doesnt go to waste
<genii> bsundsrud: Yeah not a bad idea
<nosrednaekim> bsundsrud: thats what I did.
<budgieboy_> I have vista and xp
<budgieboy_> and linux
<budgieboy_> :P
<budgieboy_> and 98
<bsundsrud> haha but whats the size of the vista base OS? isnt it something like 10G itself?
<VSpike> deviance: one fix I haven't tried yet would be to try switching to xscreensaver instead.  I seem to remember that it lacks the "switch user" option though, which I need
<budgieboy_> 5gb
<budgieboy_> mine is
<deviance> Hmm
<deviance> I'm not sure
<bsundsrud> maybe after i cut out the HP added bloat
<deviance> Does it support the Open GL screen savers?
<VSpike> deviance: someone else also suggested using the compiz screensaver plugin (which I think you have to compile probably) but that lacks password locking
<bsundsrud> ah well, the laptop itself is awesome, all stuff thats supported in linux
<VSpike> deviance: yep, it supports most of the same set as kscreensaver
<deviance> VSpike: I need the password protecting
<deviance> Although, i have noticed, my screensaver has a slightly lower opactiy with CF running
<VSpike> deviance: there are lots of articles around about switching kde to using xscreensaver - i did it myself under edgy because kscreensaver just wouldn't work for me
<VSpike> deviance: yeah, same here
<deviance> I also like Kdestop as you need it for the snow :P
<bsundsrud> budgieboy_: is that vista footprint with home basic? or which version?
<deviance> But it means I only get a single wallpaper
<budgieboy_> ultimate
<bsundsrud> ok then
<bsundsrud> getting home premium on mine (lowest option)
<budgieboy_> I'm not sure the size, I think the windows folder was 5gb
<VSpike> deviance: also see the fourth post on this page http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=24755
* nosrednaekim got a home premium upgrade, best of both worlds.
<bsundsrud> what partition size did you give it?
<VSpike> deviance: I've not tried that either - looks like you may need to tweak depending on which saver you use
<peter_>  can anyone tell me how to install this driver... gspcav1-20070508.ebuild...or any webcam driver for that matter?
<bsundsrud> i was under the assumption that webcam drivers came built in as part of the V4L stuff in the kernel...
<VSpike> deviance: if you want to switch to xscreensaver, look at http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html and search for KDE
<budgieboy_> can anyone recomend me desktop enviroments and stuff, like in suse linux in wich you get little tuxes that go around the screen like that classic game "whatever  it's called"
<peter_> yea but not all webcams are supported
<deviance> I take a look :D
<xenol> please how can i make my windows in kde transparent?
<deviance> Hmm, hes set shadow winds not on docks, can you do the same for menues? It doesnt look too good
<nosrednaekim> peter_: that is a gentoo ebuild... that woun't work in ubuntu.
<bsundsrud> peter_: sorry, i don't know much about it, except that the file you mentioned there is for gentoo linux, so if you're using kubuntu it wont work
<nosrednaekim> xenol: do you have a good graphics card?
<peter_> i see , thanks ......been going crazy trying to get my webcam to work
<bsundsrud> what kind is it?
<peter_> it work in ekiga but nowhere else
<xenol> nosrednaekim: a bit older
<nosrednaekim> xenol: how much? within the last 4 years? and is it ATI...
<xenol> nosrednaekim: 3 years i guess and y ati
<xenol> nosrednaekim: drivers r installed dont want to see xgl and compiz
<budgieboy_> anyone know of any desktop toys?
<deviance> VSpike: I also set the "Shadow Windows" setting to "any & !type=dock", so Katapult looks better
<budgieboy_> for kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> xenol: oh.. you don't want compiz
<Dig> oi oi oi
<Dig> hello world
<nosrednaekim> budgieboy_: amor is I think what you are referring to
<peter_> how can i tell my webcam i being properly detected?
<budgieboy_> ok
<deviance> VSpike: Do you know your types? I want to know the menu type as right click menus look awefull with shadows on
<xenol> nosrednaekim: do i need compiz for it? i got it installed and got only probs with it
<VSpike> deviance: no, i made the same setting as you for katapult, but I only copied it
<nosrednaekim> xenol: compiz IS easier I think with ATI than trying to get KDE native transparency working.
<VSpike> deviance: try #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<deviance> Im in CF and just asked :D
<xenol> nosrednaekim:  do i need xgl?
<VSpike> deviance: :)
<deviance> As you will see
<nosrednaekim> xenol: yeah... probably
<nosrednaekim> xenol: which CAN be a pain.
<xenol> nosrednaekim: uff and native kde transparency?
<budgieboy_> getting updates first
<budgieboy_> theres tons!
<budgieboy_> lucky I have 8meg :D
<xenol> nosrednaekim: when i had fusion i got problems with shadow, till now i dont know how to fix it
<nosrednaekim> xenol: use beryl.
<Dig> i heard beryl was dead
<nosrednaekim> Dig: bot for fiesty
<nosrednaekim> *not
<budgieboy_> beryl is cool
<xenol> nosrednaekim: i guess it would be wors
<Dig> yeah
<xenol> nosrednaekim: i guess it would be worse*
<budgieboy_> untill 30mins
<Dig> i like it better than compiz
<nosrednaekim> xenol: what would be worse?
<budgieboy_> then it's just another desktop
<xenol> nosrednaekim: beryl
<nosrednaekim> I lovce compiz paper airplane plugin tho..lol
<nosrednaekim> xenol: no, its a bit more stable.
<Dig> but, its all better then vista
<bomber> whats a good backup program I can use?
<Dig> AREO!!!
<bomber> i want to back up my system now that i have it the way i want it
<Dig> is there a channel to discuss upgrades to ubuntu
<xenol> !backup | bomber
<ubotu> bomber: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bomber> thanks
<nosrednaekim> Dig: like what kind?
<xenol> nosrednaekim: u sure?
<Dig> i dunno
<Dig> i wanna upgrade to gusty when it comes out
<nosrednaekim> xenol: yalp... from personal experience
<nosrednaekim> Dig: its pretty stable right now.
<Dig> but I dont have any experience with upgrading ubuntu
<Dig> i am having alot of problems
<Dig> with shound
<xenol> nosrednaekim: did u ever had probs with it? :S
<nosrednaekim> xenol: nope.
<Dig> my mic does not work at all
<xenol> Dig: got right codecs?
<Dig> i can hear my voice, but cannot record or use voip
<hitmanWilly> Dig: is the mic set to record?
<nosrednaekim> turn up mic boost, and set the recoding channel to mic
<Dig> yes, mic is set to record
<Dig> mic is turned up
<hitmanWilly> heh, just finished troubleshooting this myself last night...
<deviance> VSpike: Got it.
<deviance> I had to figure it out myself, but any & !type=dock & !type=dropdownmenu & !type=popupmenu
<xenol> nosrednaekim: hum dont u know if i can use emerald without beryl?
<hitmanWilly> Dig: you may need to set the channels to 2
<nosrednaekim> xenol: without beryl?
<ghozala> help!!!! how can i install .kth files
<xenol> nosrednaekim: yeah i like some themes
<hitmanWilly> Dig: do you have alsamixer installed?
<Dig> hit can i send you a screenshot from kmix
<Dig> to look at
<nosrednaekim> xenol: nah... unfortunately not
<budgieboy> sorry phone knocked it off!
<xenol> nosrednaekim: that sux
<hitmanWilly> Dig: can you open up alsamixer in a konsole?
<budgieboy> 60% on updating :/
<xenol> nosrednaekim:  well will   u be here tommorrow? not in a mood to do that
<Dig> hitmanWilly: uyes
<Dig> yes
<hitmanWilly> Dig: ok, do that, then look for channels, set that to 2
<nosrednaekim> xenol: BTW you can do kwin transparency in systemsettings->window specific settings_> transparency
<budgieboy> whats "KDE wallet"?
<nosrednaekim> budgieboy: it keeps paswords and stuff.
<budgieboy> ohhh
<budgieboy> well my password is wigg
<hitmanWilly> Dig: just arrow over until you get to it
<Dig> hit its set to 2
<hitmanWilly> Dig: ok, hit tab to get to the input section
<budgieboy> 81%
<budgieboy> 
<Dig> hitmanWilly: ja
<budgieboy> I want to purchase suse LinUx
<budgieboy> yay preparing upgrade!
<tzanger> good afternoon
<budgieboy> Bit**
<tzanger> I have a strange KDE question
<budgieboy> it's evening here
<hitmanWilly> Dig: ok, do you see a captur with a L R underneath mic?
<tzanger> is there any way to get emacs key bindings for Kate or any KDE editor?
<Dig> ja
<Dig> yes
<budgieboy> lol
<ghozala> help!!!! how can i install .kth files
<hitmanWilly> Dig: ok, scroll over to the capture bar, and make sure it's up
<budgieboy> Don't you dare speak to me like that!
<Dig> hitmanWilly: 67
<nosrednaekim> tzanger: I don't think so... but check #kde
<Dig> capture
<remotechief_311> wie komme ich ins deutsche forum
<hitmanWilly> Dig: ok...esc out and do a uname -r
<budgieboy> no swearing :P
<hitmanWilly> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tzanger> nosrednaekim: thanks
<Dig> 2.6.20-16-generic
<budgieboy> you are swearing
<budgieboy> 
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<xenol> nosrednaekim:
<budgieboy> <@
<xenol> nosrednaekim: under transculency options?
<Dig> hitmanWilly: does not sound encouraging
<hitmanWilly> Dig: what type of soundcard do you have?
<budgieboy> <@
<Dig>  (N)
<budgieboy>  \/
<Dig> onboard
<Dig> Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<budgieboy> yay u[date done
<hitmanWilly> Dig: hmmm, pretty close to mine
<nosrednaekim> xenol: yeah
<nosrednaekim> colse to mine too..
<xenol> nosrednaekim: windows  r not transparent :/
<nosrednaekim> xenol: you have to restart kde to initially get transparency
<hitmanWilly> Dig: ok, hold on, let me check the tubes right quick
<nosrednaekim> but not everytime you make a change afterwards
<Dig> hitmanWilly: i gotta bounce out, can i get a hold of you later? are U here often?
<budgieboy> <@
<budgieboy>  /\ /\
<hitmanWilly> Dig: not so much lately, but someone else here should be able to help
<budgieboy> me
<VSpike> deviance: thanks - applied
<Dig> thx
<ismakun> Has anyone installed Red Hat Developer studio or exadel in ubuntu without problems?
<hitmanWilly> well, if he'd given me a couple more seconds, i'd have just had him try copying my config settings...lol
<ismakun> need help installing Red Hat developer studio or exadel
<hitmanWilly> ismakun: well, since its red hat, im assuming it comes as an rpm?
<budgieboy> how do I install amor? It's 64bit
<ismakun> it was a jar
<ismakun> i installed it but the server emulation part wont work
<ismakun> it uses jboss server is integrated with the program
<hitmanWilly> ismakun: hmmm, got me, never used it
<ismakun> by any chance is there somewhere with redhat repositories :)
<budgieboy> whats the thing to make me have root privleges
<hitmanWilly> !sudo | budgieboy
<ubotu> budgieboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<budgieboy> I installed amor all on my own ^^
<budgieboy> all the codes are coming back to me
<budgieboy> YAY it works!
<budgieboy> whats the one where you have tux penguins around the screen?
<xenol> nosrednaekim: definately unusable jerky and laggy :-/
<nosrednaekim> xenol: yeah.. figured it would do that on a ATI card with no composite extension.
<nosrednaekim> budgieboy: dunno use your l33 sk1lz ;)
<xenol> nosrednaekim: if i install beryl this should happen right?
<nosrednaekim> xenol: shouldn't?
<xenol> nosrednaekim: yeah, i mistyped sry
<budgieboy> the good thing about linux is, even though it's hard to understand at first, once you've got it you get that feeling..can't remember the name
<budgieboy> even when you've done it before, in my case on suse and ubuntu :P
<nosrednaekim> xenol: yeah... everything should be smooth with beryl.
<budgieboy> yay, I installed wormux
<xenol> nosrednaekim: so it will be enough to install beryl and set transculency?
<nosrednaekim> xenol: no... you'll have to turn off transparency when you install beryl, and the configure the beryl plugin "opacity"
<xenol> nosrednaekim: but i need xgl right? :/
<nosrednaekim> xenol: yup.
<budgieboy> AHAHH! blew a gnome of the map
<xenol> nosrednaekim: u also using gnome?
<nosrednaekim> no.. I'm on KDE
<nosrednaekim> only
<quixogre> afternoon all
<xenol> nosrednaekim: how long have u been using kubuntu?
<budgieboy> it's evenig here
<quixogre> budgieboy: my apologies. good evening then ;)
<budgieboy> good evening to you to ;)
<quixogre> anyone seen uga today?
<Divilinux> hi all
<quixogre> Divilinux: hello
<budgieboy> This is great! Now I can install anything easy ^^
<nosrednaekim> xenol: 1.5 years, but was using suse b4 that.,and slackware before THAT.
<nosrednaekim> haven't touched windows in over 5 years
<budgieboy> sudu apt-get install is all I need
<quixogre> suse rocks. if i hadnt discovered ubuntu, i'd still be using it
<budgieboy> ye
<budgieboy> same
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: you're misisng out man. windows is good for one thing only...games
<nosrednaekim> !seen uga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen uga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<budgieboy> unless you got cedega
<xenol> nosrednaekim: lol slack? afaik it is one of the most installing distros out there
<nosrednaekim> its got its fanbase.
<quixogre> im trying to get a job with google. they're opening a center nto far from where i live
<quixogre> not*
<quixogre> think they're running RH of fedora. not sure though
<quixogre> of = or*
<quixogre> fat fingers. im a lousy typist
<budgieboy> can anyone recomend me some desktop toys
<quixogre> budgieboy: for what?
<nosrednaekim> budgieboy: beryl?
<quixogre> aye. beryl or compiz...
<quixogre> lots of eye candy in those
<budgieboy> no, jusr desktop toys
<budgieboy> I want things that run around the desktop and stuff
<quixogre> budgieboy: not i. im a command line geek. everything i want/need to do in linux, can be done in command line pretty much
<xenol> if i want to start karamba themes upon logon do i have to move karamba into ~/.kde/Autostart?
<quixogre> xenol: yes
<budgieboy> ?
<budgieboy> does anyone have any desktop toys to recomend me to download
<budgieboy> amor is P*SSing me off!
<budgieboy> gahh
<Thug-life> !!
<budgieboy> hah! killed him
<quixogre> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<quixogre> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<quixogre> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<quixogre> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<quixogre> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<quixogre> getitng this error when i try running the nvidia drivers...anyone know how to fix it?
<cloakable> !pastebin | quixogre
<ubotu> quixogre: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<quixogre> anyone know where to find the nvidia readme?
<quixogre> cloakable. thanks, but thats where i pasted it from...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39224/ is the whole file
<quixogre> 5 lines isnt exactly a lot of text though.
<cloakable> quixogre: Probably in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<quixogre> cloakable: thanks. will check there now
<budgieboy> NOOO!
<budgieboy> does anyone know of any destop gadgets?
<mallize> screenlets
<mallize> apt-get install screenlets
<xenol> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Doctor_Nick> hilarity
<budgieboy> lol one sucked the other ones ****
<peter_> anyone uses gotmail?
<budgieboy> couln't find package screenlets! :O
<Doctor_Nick> dang it all
<feierfox> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey feierfox
<bjwebb> hi
<feierfox> i have my old problem
<feierfox> cant mount my second HD
<feierfox> in gutsy :(
<mooper> hey, since I apt-get upgraded......my sound stopped working :-( any Ideas?
<x_link> Hi everybody!
<x_link> Just a question, is there any problems in Kubuntu 7.04 right now?
<x_link> Since I installed Kubuntu for like 3 months ago it hasbeen working really great.
<x_link> But this last 4-5 days I have had alot of problems.
<quixogre> x_link: what kind of problems you looking for?
<x_link> Like dispplay is freezing, firefox isn't opening etc.
<quixogre> x-link have you updated or upgraded recently?
<x_link> quixogre: So I'm just wondering if there is anything wrong with Kubuntu for now?
<x_link> I have just re-installed it.
<quixogre> so the problem started when you reinstalled? or you reinstalle dbecause of the problem?
<mooper> I been having a few niggles with kubuntu. but nothing serious
<x_link> quixogre: I re-installed because of the problem.
<x_link> But I think it's pretty okey now.
<x_link> quixogre: Should I change to gutsy you think?
<quixogre> x-link, have you dont the apt-get upgrade yet?
<x_link> Does everything work okey there?
<x_link> quixogre: Yes, sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude upgrade etc.
<x_link> quixogre: But it works okey now.
<quixogre> x_link: is 7.04 is buggy for you, avoid gutsy like the plague
<quixogre> if*
<x_link> This is the first time I ever had problems.
<x_link> Maybe it's because of something else.
<quixogre> x_link: gutsy is in beta still, and have heard of lots of problems with it
<x_link> quixogre: Okej, what do you use+
<x_link> ?
<x_link> If I may ask.
<quixogre> im using feisty...i'll let the braver souls test the beta code ;)
* bjwebb is a brave sole
<quixogre> same reason i refuse to use vista until at LEAST the first service pack comes out
<x_link> quixogre: Okej =)
<x_link> quixogre: I didn't like Vista at all.
<quixogre> wouldnt know. havent even looked at it ;)
* bjwebb waits for someone to notice his deliberate mistake
<x_link> quixogre: I think it's to many menues etc.
<x_link> quixogre: Hehe okej
<quixogre> bjwebb: *insert shoe joke here*
<bjwebb> quixogre: thankyou
<quixogre> hehe
* bjwebb 's home partition is being silly
<quixogre> bjwebb: define "silly" is it telling bad puns too?
<x_link> quixogre: Thanks alot for your help.
<x_link> I will continue using 7.04 =)
<x_link> Bye!
<bjwebb> quixogre: not quite
<bjwebb> thats its normal behaviour :D
<quixogre> bjwebb: are you using a seperate partion for /home?
<quixogre> partition*
<bjwebb> yes
<quixogre> how is it being silly? is it not mounting?
<bjwebb> it mounts
<bjwebb> i can ls /home
<bjwebb> but ls /home/bjwebb2 gives nothing
<quixogre> im assuming bjwebb2 is a real user?
<bjwebb> its a real directory
<quixogre> bjwebb: if you use knoqueror and go to that directory...does it show anything?
<bjwebb> the user's actually bjwebb, but the /home is being used by two installs and i wanted to keep config files separate
<quixogre> bjwebb: try ls -lisa /home/bjwebb2
<bjwebb> quixogre: ahh, i couldnt even log in graphically
<bjwebb> quixogre: that worked!
<bjwebb> wtf
<quixogre> bjwebb: the files that begin with dot(.) wont show up with normal ls. need to use the -a option
<jeri> hi everyone! how do i install libxines so i cud play mp3s on my dapper.
<bjwebb> oh know i did that wrong
<bjwebb> *shit*
<quixogre> unix/linux hides files from the user, by putting a period at the beginning of the name
<bjwebb> it doesn't work :S
<bjwebb> it just hangs like normal ls
<bjwebb> btw, i got a mesg from dmesg, not sure if its related
<quixogre> hehe iforget the exact option to show all files. ASSUMED -a...man ls for exact details
<quixogre> i normally just type ls -lisa...old habit
<bjwebb> but anyway, it doesn't work
<quixogre> !mp3 | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quixogre> bjwebb: ls -lisa doenst work?
<jeri> ok thx
<DominiK83> excuse me.. i'm newbe.. how i can upgrade my kubuntu to the last release?? (excese for my bad english)
<quixogre> DominiK83: sudo apt-get upgrade
<DominiK83> only this?
<bjwebb> quixogre: NO IT DOESN'T
<bjwebb> oops
<quixogre> DominiK83: what language do you speak?
<bjwebb> sorry i knock caps when typing " for screen
<DominiK83> quixogre: italian
<quixogre> !it | DominiK83
<nosrednaekim> DominiK83: are you experienced with kubuntu? because if not...gutsy is not ready for you yet. it has the occasional bug
<ubotu> DominiK83: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jeri> i get errors like this :
<jeri> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeri> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bjwebb> is getting "kernel BUG" in dmesg a v bad think
<bjwebb> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bjwebb> jeri: try what ubotu said
<quixogre> jeri: ps -ef |grep adept
<LjL> bjwebb: uhm, why would you think it's a bad thing? ;o)
<bjwebb> LjL: erm i dunno......
<LjL> bjwebb: file a bug :)
<DominiK83> nosrednaekim: maybe i have two versions later. how can i see my version??
<bjwebb> quixogre: could that be causing my problem?
<nosrednaekim> DominiK83: well, the kernel will tell us., do a "uname -a"
<quixogre> bjwebb: quite possibly...
<bjwebb> quixogre: ill use my older kernel, see if its any different
<bjwebb> bbiab
<DominiK83> inosrednaek: im had remember the code.. i have edgy :D
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: is there a way to apt-get newer versions of ubuntu?
<DominiK83> nosrednaekim: i have edgy.. but i use  lsb_release -a
<nosrednaekim> DominiK83: yeah... ok
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: yeah..
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade | DominiK83
<ubotu> DominiK83: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<quixogre> thanks ;)
<DominiK83> nosrednaekim: ok.. how can i upgrade??
<emilsedgh> quixogre: replace all feisty with gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list, the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<DominiK83> ah ok.. tnx ubotu
<jeri> i dont know if my multiverse is ready,but already enabled it in the adept manager
<quixogre> emilsedgh: im happy with feisty for now. thanks though
<emilsedgh> quixogre: usually, upgrading will not break things and will make you happier ;)
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: don't reccomend gutsy upgrades yet.
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: ok, i will wait 2 more weeks :D
<quixogre> lol heard too many bug reports for gutsy to be comfortable with it yet...gonna wait till its out of beta at least
<nosrednaekim> thanks :)
<quixogre> like i said earlier...i'll leave beta testing to braver souls. i have enough problems just with feisty
<quixogre> anyone here use NVIDIA drivers?
<quixogre> having a problem when i install NVIDIA on my system. x wont start
<quixogre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39224/ is link to the bad log file...if im running nv drivers, runs just fine. problem is with NVIDIA not getting loaded into kernel methinks
<quixogre> uga: you alive?
<quixogre> its NOT a problem with the xorg.conf. other than the fact that xorg.conf is calling nvidia drivers
<uga> quixogre: no, I'm the ghost of uga =)
<quixogre> alas poor uga. i knew him well. a man of infinite jest
<MoNsTeR> hello
<uga> =)
<uga> quixogre: X won't start?
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<quixogre> uga, need help with nvidia drivers bro. and you're the expert in this field...
<uga> quixogre: after installing nvidia's installer?
<quixogre> uga nope. x crashes if i run with nvidia drivers installed
<uga> rather than expert, I hit my head against it, once and again ;)
<quixogre> uga: yes. after running nvidias installer
<uga> quixogre: did you try rmmod'ing first? to make sure lrm modules aren't loaded
<uga> and then insmod /lib/modules... nvidia.ko
<uga> just in case
<uga> as modprobe gets modified by lrm to install their nvidia thing
<quixogre> uga nope. thats what im thinking i need to do. not familiar with the commands though
<MoNsTeR> if i were you uga i would install the resrticted drivers
<uga> quixogre: just rmmod nvidia   then insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko (replace with your current kernel number)
<MoNsTeR> thats what i did when i had problems and it fixed it quik
<uga> MoNsTeR: that's what I removed to fix my box quick ;)
<uga> feisty's lrm are too old to run on new boxes
<uga> and gutsy ones weren't up to date
<uga> nvidia-new ones are now, I think
<uga> on gutsy, not on feisty
<MoNsTeR> lmao
<Aranel> My Kubuntu running very slow, especially when I run Firefox, Open Office or c/p texts to Kopete. But In other distros, they're running fast, how can i boost its speed ?
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<uga> MoNsTeR: the problem is that even after installing nvidia's installer, unless you remove lrm modules, it'll keep loading them before xorg, and your X will fail
<uga> so you have to completely clear them out, and then install nvidia
<MoNsTeR> uga,  i think i can help you
<ScorpKing> hiya uga and quixogre.
<ScorpKing> uga: i like quick solutions. :P
<MoNsTeR> uga, start up with vesa
<MoNsTeR> issue this command gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<uga> ScorpKing: then apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules* nvidia-glx, and run Nvidia installer =)
<ScorpKing> Aranel: do you have enough ram and swap space?
<quixogre> james@james-desktop:~/Desktop$ insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<quixogre> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<uga> MoNsTeR: I'm not sure if you got it... my box runs fine!
<uga> MoNsTeR: just not with gutsy's or feisty's packs
<MoNsTeR> uga oh
<uga> they're too old to run on new nvidia cards
<uga> as I said
<MoNsTeR> uga, then i missed some of your conversation
<uga> MoNsTeR: I was trying to help out quixogre with same issues
<Aranel> ScorpKing: 512 ram (but I think I have a problem with my P4 2.4 ghz :) ) and 204 mb swap(is it very low?)
<uga> quixogre: as root. Sudo
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<uga> quixogre: insmod and rmmod require you to be root
<bjwebb> can anyone expalin this http://pastebin.ca/723482
<uga> quixogre: ie, sudo insmod /lib/modules/..../nvidia.ko
<quixogre> uga, done. now what?
<uga> quixogre: it loaded fine? then do X :1 &
<ScorpKing> Aranel: i sugest making swap at least 500mb. in konsole type free to see how much ram you have left.
<uga> quixogre: with sudo
<uga> that should start up a nice nvidia screen?
<Aranel> ScorpKing: 137 :(
<uga> if it does, then the nvidia drivers are working
<Aranel> ScorpKing: and 54 in swap.
<ScorpKing> Aranel: hmmm. can you increase swap?
<quixogre> tellin me command not found..
<rockets> Is KDE 4 going to be in the Hardy Heron?
<jeri> help anyone i cant install libxine-extracodecs,in the terminal it says no installation candidate
<rockets> Assuming KDE 4 is released on time
<Aranel> ScorpKing: yes I can increase it.
<ScorpKing> Aranel: that might not be the problem but low swap could cause a lot of problems
<uga> quixogre: ah? X is the Xorg server. It should exist =)
<rockets> jeri, libxine-extracodecs is a dummy package
<Aranel> ScorpKing: 1 gb? 5 ? can u suggest a size ?
<rockets> jeri, theres no point
<uga> quixogre: are you in a tty right now, or in gfx mode
<ScorpKing> Aranel: 1gb
<quixogre> uga: gfx...
<quixogre> go to terminal and try it?
<Aranel> ScorpKing: ok, i'll do it. Thanks.
<uga> quixogre: well, not a good idea to load and start xorg with a different driver while xorg is up
<ScorpKing> np
<quixogre> uga. kk. will go to temrinal and try it...
<uga> quixogre: in order to stop xorg, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<uga> quixogre: then sudo rmmod nvidia, sudo insmod /lib/modules.../nvidia.ko
<jeri> i guess i theres no other way to play mp3s?
<uga> quixogre: and start it up again: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<quixogre> uga hehe i've gotten very good at starting and stopping X in the last two days ;)
<guille> hello
<guille> i am back
<ScorpKing> bjwebb: i don't know what that is but it looks like you're gonna have fun. lol
<uga> quixogre: once done, before kdm loads, you should see the nvidia splash screen
<uga> a green thing, with nvidia logo
<guille> how do i install 7.10 if i just intalled 7.04?
<bjwebb> ScorpKing: :S
<quixogre> brb (hopefully)
<ScorpKing> quixogre: flashing and then going away
<quixogre> just gonna reboot
<uga> quixogre: if that works, you can safely remove the linux-restricted-modules, and next time you load the machine it'll be automatic
<ScorpKing> lol
<uga> quixogre: =)
<uga> uhm.. he seriously said reboot?
<uga> reboot != kdm start, if he still got lrm around
<uga> as lrm will load first
<uga> sigh...
<uga> quixogre: when I say something I mean something, not something++ =)
<uga> :P
<waylandbill_> awesome. used restricted manager to install the broadcom driver and for now it works. might not need ndiswrapper.
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<waylandbill_> MoNsTeR: perhaps #beryl will know more about it.
<freqmod> is it possible to use kmail 1.9.7 on gutsy? (it currently uses 1.9.6 while feisty with most recent kde update uses 1.9.7)
<freqmod> ?
<MoNsTeR> i thought it was #ubuntu-effects
<waylandbill_> MoNsTeR: they might know too
<waylandbill_> MoNsTeR: it's really a question of loading the right session in the script that starts Xgl, but I haven't tried in a while.
<uga> hi sredna
<sredna> hello uga :)
<uga> quixogre: didn't work, right? =)
<uga> quixogre: rebooting loads lrm modules, unless you remove them, first =)
<quixogre> didnt work :(
<ross--> HEY Guys, im using a LIVECD now, how do i MOUNT my harddrive so i can see my windows partition? i want to burn some files from it
<uga> quixogre: when I said restart kdm, I meant restart kdm, not reboot =)
<quixogre> i didnt reboot at first....and i DID get the NVIDIA splash screen
<ross--> HEY Guys, im using a LIVECD now, how do i MOUNT my harddrive so i can see my windows partition? i want to burn some files from it
* sredna was in here to hear if the upcoming kde3.5.7 release has chances of making it into the upcoming kubuntu release?
<MoNsTeR> waylandbill_, i got it to work with gnome i wanna make another session that will use kde so i have beryl on both do you see what i meen
<uga> quixogre: ok. So the driver is working
<ross--> HEY Guys, im using a LIVECD now, how do i MOUNT my harddrive so i can see my windows partition? i want to burn some files from it
<uga> quixogre: then if you had done sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start, it should have worked?
<quixogre> right. hehe coulda told ya that ;) like i siad, bveen wrestling this for DAYS now
<KDEusr> can someone help me ignore a broken package through synaptic?
<ross--> HEY Guys, im using a LIVECD now, how do i MOUNT my harddrive so i can see my windows partition? i want to burn some files from it
<ScorpKing> sredna: spend some time reading online news. and yes, 3.5.7 will be in 7.10.
<KDEusr> ross, do you have 2 cdroms?
<ross--> HEY Guys, im using a LIVECD now, how do i MOUNT my harddrive so i can see my windows partition? i want to burn some files from it
<uga> quixogre: now, if you want it to work from bootup, you should remove nvidia drivers provided by linux-restricted-modules, or if you can, completely remove those packs
<ross--> yes
<uga> quixogre: that will avoid that they'll be installed in future
<quixogre> uga, how?
<waylandbill_> MoNsTeR: and my point is that a script that starts xgl defines the session. A copy needs to be made that loads kde. People knowing more about beryl and xgl would be able to tell you easily.
<KDEusr> hmm. im not quite sure how to mount a hdd
<sredna> ScorpKing: uh, sorry :)
<ScorpKing> !ntfs ross--
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs ross-- - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KDEusr> my distro does it for me
<uga> quixogre: open adept, and look for linux-restricted-modules. Remove installed ones
<sredna> but cool :-)
<ScorpKing> :)
<MoNsTeR> how do i even open a session that i can edit?
<ross--> HEY Guys, im using a LIVECD now, how do i MOUNT my harddrive so i can see my windows partition? i want to burn some files from it
* sredna did read the kubuntu.org page today
<MoNsTeR> waylandbill_,  how do i even open a session that i can edit?
<uga> quixogre: then do same with nvidia-glx. AND to make sure they don't remove something important, reinstall Nvidia's installer
<ScorpKing> sredna: i think it's on the kubuntu website. not sure
<ross--> is there a way to burn an ISO from a livecd?
<jeri> how do i install libxine-extracodecs?
<waylandbill_> MoNsTeR: there is a file on the hard drive that is essentially a textual file that contains the shell commands that load the session.
<ScorpKing> ross--: k3b
<MoNsTeR> waylandbill_, i know that but do you know the command
* sredna wants more RAM
<ross--> ok whee do i save the file though when i download it?
<uga> sredna: I upgraded box recently. I think this machine builds in a quarter of the time I used to, or much less =)
<uga> in minutes
<jeri> how do i install libxine-extracodecs?
<waylandbill_> MoNsTeR: I don't recall the exact location and it's probably different for gdm and kdm.
<uga> sredna: quad core at 2.44 and 4gig ram... fresh =)
<quixogre> uga: ummm noobish queestion: how to open adept?
<ScorpKing> jeri: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<waylandbill_> quixogre: Alt-F2, kdesu adept
<uga> quixogre: kmenu->system->manage packages (adept manager)
<uga> waylandbill_: it's adept_manager ;)
<jeri> ive already tried that in the terminal and it says no installation candidate
<quixogre> crap. gotta reboot...in gnome atm,
<waylandbill_> uga: yeah. it's adept_manager since feisty.
<uga> jeri: where did you read about that pack? they should tell you the repository
<waylandbill_> uga: forgetful me. :)
<sredna> Mem:        511840
<sredna> :-(
* uga sends some ram over to sredna
<sredna> the single bottleneck on this system
<ScorpKing> sredna: i run kubuntu on 320 ram and 1gb swap. works fine
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc?
<jeri> this is what it says
<jeri> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jeri> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jeri> is only available from another source
<jeri> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<uga> ScorpKing: iirc sredna does something more than "run" software, though
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc?
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc... im trying to get the files from the send to my USB drive
<uga> ScorpKing: he's a coder
<ScorpKing> lol
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc... im trying to get the files from the send to my USB drive
<uga> ScorpKing: you guys should support coders with new hw ;)
<uga> it's unfair that coders got worse hw than users
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc... im trying to get the files from the send to my USB drive
<uga> quixogre: what this time? =)=
<sredna> i run A LOT of it, i have two kate sessions, 4 konqueror windows each with several tabs, kontact, konsole, some more... + i run gcc quite a lot, as any developer, when i am active :-)
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc... im trying to get the files from the send to my USB drive
<ScorpKing> !patience | ross--
<ubotu> ross--: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<quixogre> adept not found...
<uga> sredna: that "adopt a developer" project (or something like that) isn't running anymore?
<uga> the one to get hw updated
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc... im trying to get the files from the send to my USB drive
<hydrogen> !polite | ross--
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> uga: i'm a kinda new linux user so my help isn't always the best. :P
<hydrogen> I was afraid of that ubotu :
<uga> quixogre? it's a basic package in kubuntu... try sudo apt-get install adept-manager
<hydrogen> adept isn't a command
<hydrogen> its adept_manager
<uga> ScorpKing: they don't need "help", they need "monies" :P
<hydrogen> so if you just typed in adept you won't have any luck
<uga> hydrogen: I told him the kmenu way
<ScorpKing> uga: ah, i agree.
<quixogre> kk. got it up and running....what am i looking for again?
<waylandbill_> hydrogen: right. it is now. It used to be a valid command though a few versions back. :)
<ScorpKing> quixogre: help
<uga> quixogre: linux-restricted-modules
<uga> quixogre: and nvidia-glx
<sredna> uga: dunno.. but i think i can afford a bit of RAM, i just need to open the box and see what i should buy, and find it.
<ross--> in konversation how can i change the location of the file im trying to download from irc... im trying to get the files from the send to my USB drive
<uga> sredna: as far as you got enough slots to upgrade, nice!
<guille> hi i am having trouble uppgrading
<ScorpKing> sredna: that should be DDR400
<uga> quixogre: anything related to nvidia or lrm, just get rid of it, and then reinstall the nvidia driver from cmnd line
<ardchoille> ross--: Settings > Cofigure > Behavior > DCC
<quixogre> uga, done and done. going to cmd line to reinstall now
<ross--> ok, then what is the location of my USB drive?
<uga> quixogre: btw, you aren't using anything like wifi drivers from linux-restricted-modules, right?
<ross--> ardchoille:
<quixogre> uga nope.
<uga> quixogre: then you're safe =)
<ardchoille> ross--: What is the path it is mounted to?
<ardchoille> ross--: Open a terminal and type: mount
<ScorpKing> quixogre: vmplayer might give problems with that as well.
<quixogre> brb
<ross--> ardchoille: i type mount, theres a lot of things, what should i look for
<uga> ScorpKing: then vbox is the way? :P
<VWJ1bnR1> What happened to GDM/
<VWJ1bnR1> ?
<ScorpKing> uga: yes, i love it. and dosbox. :D
<ardchoille> ross--: Can you pastebin the output of mount?
<ross--> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ardchoille> !paste | ross--
<ubotu> ross--: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> jeri: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse
<ross--> is it this one?
<uga> VWJ1bnR1: maybe #ubuntu guys know. kubuntu doesn't use gdm
<uga> it uses kdm
<ardchoille> ross--: No, that isn't it
<VWJ1bnR1> uga: Yes, but I installed KDE, and I can't access the GUI login or the Login Window.
<ross--> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39400/
<jeri> then wat do i do? really nid help
<uga> VWJ1bnR1: unless you have a broken kdm service, I can't understand. Try /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then /etc/init.d/gdm start possibly starts up gdm?
<ardchoille> ross--: You're on the live cd, right?
<uga> not sure about the service name that gdm uses, but possibly that's the one
<MetaMorfoziS> VWJ1bnR1 > try from console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (or gdm) they asks for default login manager
<MetaMorfoziS> then select that what you want.
<ross--> ardchoille: yes
<MetaMorfoziS> then /etc/init.d/adm stop /etc/init.d/bdm start :)
* uga apt-get installs adm and bdm =)
<ScorpKing> jeri: enable the multiverse repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
* uga wonders why quixogre isn't back yet
<ScorpKing> does anyone how to get aptoncd to run without installing the gnome stuff?
<ardchoille> ross--: The "procbususb" isn't it because I'm on a Feisty installed system with no usb keys and I have that same entry. I don't see your usb drive listed. It should be something like "/dev/sda1" or some such.
<jeri> in the terminal?wat command?
<ScorpKing> jeri: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ross--> ardchoille: is there a way to MOUNT my harddrive in livecd because i need some stuff from the harddrive to BURN it
<guille> How lond does it take to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<uga> guille: a whole release time ;)
<ross--> ardchoille: is there a way to MOUNT my harddrive in livecd because i need some stuff from the harddrive to BURN it
<ardchoille> ross--: Ues, you need to find the hard drive device and mount it.
<ross--> how
<ardchoille> ross--: Do you have a IDE or SCSI hard drive?
<ross--> IDE
<jeri> then wats nexxt? after kdesu
<ardchoille> ross--: IS it master or slave?
<guille> uga i mean in my time
<ScorpKing> uga: maybe quixogre doesn't know of irssi or bitchx
<uga> guille: I mean it's not out yet, afaik
<guille> i have 7.04 and i am trying to uppgrade
<guille> it not?
<guille> why does the homepage say it is
<uga> was there an official gutsy release?
<uga> Kubuntu 7.10 Beta Available
<uga> I read "BETA"
<ross--> ardchoille: so? how to mount my ide drive to burn stuff from
<ScorpKing> jeri: uncomment the multiverse line. remove the # before it.
<uga> guille: =)
<jeri> ah ok
<ardchoille> ross--: Try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1   <-- if that succeeds then your hard drive should be at /mnt/hda1
<jeri> but there is no # in the multiverse line
<uga> guille: if you want to take the risk and betatest, you can ask at #ubuntu+1
<ScorpKing> jeri: right in the beginning of the line. before deb ....
<uga> heh
<jeri> then save?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> jeri: then run sudo apt-get update
<jeri> wat does it mean main restricted?
<ScorpKing> not free i think
<ardchoille> jeri: Those are components of the repo
<ubuntu_> does anyone know the freenode domain for irc?
<ubuntu_> nick Rex
<SlimeyPete> irc.freenode.org
<ubuntu_> thaks
<ubuntu_> do you know what port they use?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: 6667
<Bleep> im back... and still offline in kubuntu :P
<ScorpKing> jeri: then try to install it again.
<ubuntu_> Thanks Slimey
<ScorpKing> hiya Bleep!
<Bleep> :P  hi
<ScorpKing> sorry, no new ideas. :(
* uga wonders if quixogre's box's dead
<fdoving> Bleep: how do you connect to the internet? do you use knetworkmanager?
<jeri> still no installation candidate
<Bleep> well i cant
<Bleep> im using xp now
<ScorpKing> ew..
<ScorpKing> lol
<quixogre> okay....ALMOST got it
<Bleep> im imprissoned...
<ardchoille> jeri: What are you looking for?
<uga> quixogre: [23:14]  * uga wonders if quixogre's box's dead
<uga> =)
<quixogre> if i run the insmod command, it lets me run xwindows
<jeri> im trying to make my dapper work for mp3s
<quixogre> but it still wont startx on a reboot
<uga> strange
<ScorpKing> jeri: is apt-get update finished?
<uga> quixogre: it must be loading something else
<Bleep> hmm i hacked my alcatel speedtouch home modem.... i have expert options now
<fdoving> quixogre: add the module to /etc/modules
<uga> quixogre: are you sure you removed anything related to linux-restricted-modules?
<uga> fdoving: he shouldn't need to do that
<jeri> yup its done
<uga> xorg loads it automatically
<quixogre> uga, yup. nothing running. will check though
<ScorpKing> uga: i had the same problem before
<ScorpKing> it doesn't load
<uga> quixogre: try rmmod nvidia, and instead of "insmod", use "sudo modprobe nvidia". I'm sure something didn't get removed
<jeri> no installlation candidate
<uga> ScorpKing: I fixed my and others' machines so far
<fdoving> uga: well, if it doesn't work without it, he needs to load it.
<uga> fdoving: yes, the point is if it doesn't, I'd rather figure out why, than place a workaround
<uga> I'm sure it's due to lrm
<ScorpKing> jeri: that's odd. no idea what now
<ardchoille> jeri: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<uga> quixogre: if it fails saying "can't install" or something, then you have lrm things left in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<uga> quixogre: comment out those lines with #
<uga> it means it's trying to install nvidia each time
<jeri> how ?
<uga> instead of loading the one you installed
<ScorpKing> uga: i just installed the drivers in runlevel one everytime i booted. :(
<ardchoille> !paste | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<uga> ScorpKing: check the file I just mentioned. Does it list nvidia?
<quixogre> uga, just a sec, checking logfiles
<uga> ScorpKing: /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<ScorpKing> uga: that box is gone now
<uga> ScorpKing: oh okay. The file lists nvidia install instructions. If you comment them out modprobe and autoloading xorg works
<uga> if you don't, it won't
<uga> quixogre: just edit that file and put a # before all nvidia lines
<ScorpKing> uga: i'll keep that in mind. thanks
<uga> it's going to be making mdorpbe fail
<uga> ScorpKing: it drove me nuts ;)
<ScorpKing> me too
* ScorpKing has gone mad...
<uga> ScorpKing: that file lists: install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS
<uga> so modprobe tried to run lrm-video, when you try "modprobe nvidia"
<uga> insmod works, but modprobe (and xorg) don't
<ScorpKing> ah. i see
<Bleep> who's using eth0 to connect to an adsl router?
<uga> I thought removing lrm and other packs would comment out those lines, but maybe not, from what I see in quixogre's result
<quixogre> okay. files locked. gotta log out of windows to modify it
<uga> Bleep: 99.99% of people here
<Daisuke_Ido> windows?
<fdoving> uga: you probably need to purge linux-restructed-modules-common to remove the config file.
<ScorpKing> Bleep: i've setup a few boxes that use eth0 for internet through a router.
<Bleep> no kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> not you, Bleep
<Bleep> o oops
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries :)
<uga> fdoving: ah, thanks
<ScorpKing> Bleep: can the router take more cables?
<Bleep> uhm scorp i must tell you, my eth0 is directly connected to the modem. Theres no router
<quixogre> okies. for some reason, it was loading nvidia drivers in adept. removed those. let me see if that fixes it
<uga> quixogre: a sec
<uga> dont' rush
<Bleep> its a single computer config so theres no router
<uga> quixogre: check the file I just mentioned, it's important =)
<ScorpKing> Bleep: that will explain it. is there a picture or info online for your modem?
<uga> quixogre: /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<uga> and comment out all lines with a "#"
<quixogre> # Make nvidia/nvidia_legacy and fglrx use /sbin/lrm-video to load
<quixogre> install fglrx /sbin/lrm-video fglrx $CMDLINE_OPTS
<quixogre> install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS
<quixogre> install nvidia_legacy /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_legacy $CMDLINE_OPTS
<quixogre> install nvidia_new /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_new $CMDLINE_OPTS
<uga> ouch! don't paste like htat =)
<quixogre> uga thats it
<ScorpKing> uhm...
<Bleep> scorp: ill digg in
<uga> quixogre: coment them out, yes =)
<quixogre> sorry for spam :(
<uga> quixogre: with a # on each line
<uga> at the beginning
<quixogre> uga, gotta boot to cmd line to do so...
<uga> no
<ScorpKing> Bleep: thanks. maybe i can think of somthing if i understand how it works.
<uga> quixogre: no need to do so from cmd line
<uga> quixogre: kdesu kate
<uga> and open the file and edit
<quixogre> file is marked readonly atm for some reason
<uga> quixogre: because only root can edit it
<uga> kdesu kate =)
* ScorpKing is away...
<emilsedgh> this kdesu thing is abusing, there should be a way to improve this...
<Bleep> scorp: although this is  a guide for hacking the modem, just look at the screenshots  to get a glimps of the options in the settingspage of my modem
<Bleep> http://www.petri.co.il/upgrade_from_alcatel_speedtouch_home_to_pro.htm
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: abusing?
<fdoving> emilsedgh: kdesu is replaced with kdesudo in gutsy, it seems much better to me.
<quixogre> uga: done
<emilsedgh> i mean it is making difficulties
<uga> quixogre: now stop kdm, sudo rmmod nvidia, and try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start. it should load just fine
<uga> xorg should reload the nvidia driver on its own when starting
<quixogre> kk. brb. hopefully this works....
<uga> through modprobe that we just now fixed
<emilsedgh> i think the ideal way should be 'if there is not enough access, ask for password', but i think this cannot be done easily because of design
<uga> quixogre: it will
<ardchoille> fdoving: Is kdesudo the one with the small window asking which app to run as which user?
<fdoving> ardchoille: no, it's a drop-in replacement for kdesu
<ardchoille> ok
<fdoving> https://edge.launchpad.net/kdesudo
<uga> emilsedgh: that'd need to be done through kde mods. Not sure if anything like that is being discussed for kde4
<fdoving> that is http://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<uga> emilsedgh: through filemanager modifications
<ardchoille> fdoving: Yeah, I think that's the one that runs a small gui if you run kdesudo by itself. This is the way gksudo used to work in gnome
<fdoving> ardchoille: kdesudo doesn't do that, it just says you didn't give any arguments and you'll be able to click 'ok'
<ardchoille> fdoving: Oh, ok. I wonder why they switched.
<uga> quixogre: ?
<fdoving> ardchoille: kdesudo is more reliable, kdesu have it's own set of problems.
<ardchoille> Ok, I think I see. Normally we used sudo for cli apps and kdesu for gui apps. It looks like kdesudo will be for both types of apps
<uga> uh-oh...
<uga> ardchoille: afaik kdesu uses kdesudo?
<uga> ie, kdesu uses sudo internally, it's modded
<ardchoille> uga: kdesudo is not present on my machine
<uga> oh ok
<fdoving> uga: kdesudo uses sudo, kdesu uses some library.
<uga> ah
<emilsedgh> i still need to killall kdesud...
<uga> fdoving: anyway, I mean both do sudoing
<ardchoille> fdoving: So there are no more problems with using sudo for gui apps in Gutsy?
<lovre> hello all, can i as a total linux noob get some help here please?
<uga> with its timeouts etc
<uga> in kubuntu
<uga> (unlike standard kde)
<ardchoille> !ask | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* ScorpKing is back...
<quixogre> uga: im dancing at your next wedding mate. thanks
<fdoving> ardchoille: i have not experienced any since upgrading to gutsy, that's 2-3months or something like that. don't remember exactly.
<uga> quixogre: np =)
<ardchoille> fdoving: ok. This kdesudo is a good thing then :)
<uga> quixogre: remember that, having installed nvidia drivers manually, on the next kernel upgrade, you'll have to reinstall the driver
<uga> ie, run the nvidia installer
<fdoving> ardchoille: yeah, let's hope so :)
<quixogre> uga, now that my config files are properly set up, should be a walk in the park ;)
<uga> quixogre: that will build the driver for the new kernel. Reboot and will be fine
<uga> yup
<lovre> how do i install a simplest program in kubuntu? i dont get it, there is no install executive or anything? i really want to use linux instead of windows, but i cant even install a simple program. SO if someone would please help me that would be great.  Please... and PM would be great. Thanx
<quixogre> lovre: sudo apt-get will install most programs for you. it'll even go out, download them too
<fdoving> !software | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ardchoille> fdoving: The only problem with it is when people come in here for help after Gutsy is released won't be able to run kdesudo when advised to do so.
<ardchoille> if they're still on Feisty, Edgy or Dapper
<lovre> thank you all ,ill read trought that and see if i lear anything. I dont want to give up on linux :S
<fdoving> ardchoille: tell them all to use kdesu, kdesudo is to some degree commandline compatible with kdesu, and the kdesudo package symlinks /usr/bin/kdesu to /usr/bin/kdesudo
<ardchoille> lovre: :)
<ardchoille> fdoving: It symlinks? Awesome.
<ardchoille> No problem then
<fdoving> lovre: be sure to get back here with any questions if the documentation is confusing or unclear. good luck :)
<ScorpKing> lovre: it's a bit confusing in the beginning but hang in there, it will get easy. :D
<quixogre> okay, how does kdesudo differ from kdesudo?
<quixogre> okay, how does kdesudo differ from kdesu?
<fdoving> quixogre: kdesudo tries to have less problems.
<ubuntu_> i got a not broken copy ^_^
<ubuntu_> at last!
<ardchoille> quixogre: KdeSudo is a frontend for sudo. Unlike kdesu, it uses directly sudo as backend.
<ScorpKing> i think that was a bug fix or two
<jenni> Thank you for whoever helped me in the week hours last day
<uga> lovre: well, the idea is petty simple. In windows, you search for the setup files online, download them and install them. in kubuntu, you just don't need to search and download yourself. Just go into kmenu->system->manage packages-> and select al the packages you want to install
<jenni> turned out the 3 copies i downloaded had something wrong with them, i did the bittorent and it works wonderfuly, im partitioning my old windows section to have duel boot :D
<uga> it's all (or almost all there)
<ScorpKing> jenni: welcome to linux. :D
<uga> lovre: it's like when you uninstall packages in windows, but same for installing too
* poison-- waves
<quixogre> pity windows doesnt have a package manager. would make installing everquest SO much easier
<uga> fdoving: I find that page is too deep for an introduction
<ScorpKing> hihi poison--! :)
<uga> fdoving: people won't be downloading .deb or .sh files for some time
<angasule> what exactly is the update policy for programs in feisty? for example, ktorrent has a bug that causes a crash and has been fixed upstream, any chance we'll benefit from it or we have to wait till gutsy?
<quixogre> angasule: its only two weeks...less if your willing to risk the beta software
<ardchoille> angasule: Don't know. kxdocker in the repos has been broken for a while, so some packages may not ever get bugfixes.
<uga> angasule: I guess that depends on the package maintainer of the specific package
<angasule> quixogre: I'm more interested in knowing the policy than the actual fix
<fdoving> uga: experience tells me some already have the program they want, either .exe .tar.gz or .rpm/.deb, when they don't figure out how to install it they come here. Explaining everything to make a simplified big picture can be a good thing too, imo.
<ScorpKing> fdoving: i
<ScorpKing> ugh
<Daisuke_Ido> got my first experience manually troubleshooting an apt issue earlier
<Daisuke_Ido> and lived to tell the tale!
<ScorpKing> i have to agree on that. :)
<uga> fdoving: it's a shame rightclick->actions->install got removed
<lovre> thank you everyone for your answers :D
<lovre> i feel better now
<fdoving> uga: it did? - gdebi-kde is here for gutsy.
<quixogre> anyone know what flavor of linux google.com runs on?
<uga> fdoving: oh, maybe it's not installed by default?
<Daisuke_Ido> probably one of their own brewing
<ScorpKing> lovre: you'er welcome. do come back next time.
<uga> oh, it's installed here...
<uga> fdoving: ah, I see... "open with"
<uga> not actions->install
<uga> so clicking straight works
<uga> heh, silly me =)
<ScorpKing> is there a screenshot pastbin somewhere?
<uga> ScorpKing: imageshack.us?
<angasule> ScorpKing: imageshack, maybe?
<ScorpKing> checking...
<rass1> eccomeeeeeee!
<rass1> c'3 nessuno?
<uga> bonna sera, rassi, parlare no italiano aqui =)
<uga> !it | rass1
<ubotu> rass1: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Bleep> back again
<quixogre> heyas bleep :)
<Bleep> in XP that is :P
<ScorpKing> hmmm...
<quixogre> still working on getting the linux box hooked to the adsl modem?
<Bleep> yup
<lovre> erm, i have installed something, but now i cant find it?...? (stupid)
<ScorpKing> lol
<quixogre> lovre, what did you install?
<uga> lovre: is it some graphical application?
<ScorpKing> lovre: can you remember the name?
<uga> if so, it should be in the kde menu
<lovre> DOSBOX, and dos emulator i need to start another program
<ScorpKing> it's under utilities in the kmenu
<lovre> ScorpKing: the name is "dosbox"
<quixogre> okies all. time to go pick up the missus...
<ScorpKing> lovre: it's under utilities in the kmenu
<quixogre> uga, thanks again for the help mate. would still be working on it without your help
<uga> quixogre: just send me the phone no. of your sister, and I'll be happy ;)
<uga> (kidding)
<ardchoille> haha
<ScorpKing> lol @ uga
<quixogre> uga, my sister is 5 foot 4, and fat....i'll save you a lot of tears, and just kick you in the balls instead ;)
<lovre> ScorpKing: it is not there, at least i dont see it :(
<lovre> sorry to bother you with noob questions
<uga> quixogre: hey, we can share fat =)
<lovre> but this is quite important..
<Bleep> which package of pptp-linux can i install on kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> lovre: i have it installed on my box. try to press <alt>+<f2> and type in dosbox
<lovre> yea, it shows up :D
<ScorpKing> :D very handy app.
<uga> uhm.. dosbox.. people still use that? =)
<uga> how does it compare to dosemu
<lovre> i need it to run PALASM
<ScorpKing> uga: i still do pascal programming in it. it's gonna take a while to port all my libs to freepascal.
<lovre> and then we come to another question. I have a RAR archive wich i cant extract, cuz it seems there is no program that can open RAR archives. What do i install to fix that?
<ScorpKing> lovre: go to konsole
<uga> lovre: and things like virtualbox (running windows or even dos), or even... wine, don't help?
<baley> ciao
<ScorpKing> lovre: and type sudo aptitude install unrar
<uga> baley: ciao baley
<baley> ciao
<lovre> uga: im a newbie to linux and to all theese programs, so i wouldnt know
<uga> lovre: wine is an emulator that can run quite a few windows programs
<uga> wine foo.exe runs the executable
<uga> lovre: and virtual box is a nice program to run windows under linux. You install windows on a virtual machine and run it
<uga> similar to vmware, if you know it
* ScorpKing is thinking about posting a screenshot of his vista kde desktop...
<uga> ScorpKing: vista? no plllleeeeaze! it's b0rked! =)
<lovre> is wine installed in kubuntu by default
<lovre> ?
<emilsedgh> lovre: no
<uga> lovre: I don't think so, but you can install it using adept manager
<ScorpKing> uga: lmgo! but it works like linux. soz, i was bored. :D
<uga> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ScorpKing> lovre: the settings for wine is in kcontrol. if you don't have wine it will be installed for you.
<quixogre> help. i've got some sort of network connection status window poped up in the middle of my screen, and it wont go away
<tetet> is metacity recommented for using in KDE?
<tetet> what is the stadard?
<uga> tetet: no, kwin is the standard
<ScorpKing> quixogre: refresh desktop?
<tetet> ok
<ScorpKing> quixogre: or find the process and kill it.
<tetet> kwin -- replace
<tetet> i hope he got it
<lovre> so wine can substitute this DOSBox?
<tetet> and he get it >:|
<tetet> thanks
<uga> lovre: have you used adept manager before?
<lovre> no
<lovre> i just used apt-get  :D
<uga> lovre: go to the k menu (equivalente of the windows menu)->system->manage packages (adept manager)
<uga> it's easier than apt-get ;)
<uga> lovre: you can search and install all packages from there
<lovre> ok, thank you
<uga> lovre: search for wine. If it doesn't appear, then some repositories must be added
<uga> it'll show with "status: not installed"
<ScorpKing> lovre: run kcontrol and go to System Administration at the bottum. select Windows Applications.
<baley> mm
<uga> ScorpKing: he hasn't yet installed wine, right? =)
<ScorpKing> yes
<uga> oh, I missed some logs then =)
<ScorpKing> uga: kcontrol will install it i think.
<uga> what?
<zapzup> hello, just a quick question. how can i get kde to change the style of scrollbar buttons without changing my qt theme.  the only time ive seen an option for it is when you remove kubuntu-default-settings and a wizard asks you what kind you want. thanks :)
<uga> ScorpKing: ah, it asks i fyou want to install it, right
<ScorpKing> true
<uga> ScorpKing: isn't it best to install it straight, when you know you want to install it? =)
<lovre> i installed
<lovre> what now
<ScorpKing> uga: for us yes.
<uga> ScorpKing: just teach the right ways to install (any) packs, not just wine
<ScorpKing> ok. i agree
<uga> lovre: if you have any windows executable, you can run in command line "wine setup.exe" or so, and it'll run it
<lovre> what now in kcontrol?
<lovre> i see
<ScorpKing> lovre: you can set the settings for wine ther
<ScorpKing> e
<uga> ScorpKing: do you know if there's a gui-side interface in konqueror for it?
<ScorpKing> nope
<uga> ScorpKing: I'm on 64bits so no wine pack (yet)
<uga> to test
<ScorpKing> i know of winecfg
<ScorpKing> or something like that
<lovre> i get this message:
<lovre> Warning: unprotecting memory to allow real-mode calls.
<lovre>          NULL pointer accesses will no longer be caught.
<lovre> Incorrect DOS version
<uga> wtf
<uga> (sorry)
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<uga> ScorpKing: somebody added 64bit wine to the repos????
<ScorpKing> hmmm... no idea
<uga> I just tried apt-get install wine for the sake of playing... and it's downloading
<uga> what on earth
<ScorpKing> haha
<uga> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe wine 0.9.45-0ubuntu1 [32.9MB] 
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ uname -a
<uga> Linux dpcuga 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 20:03:18 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ScorpKing> wow. ok
<uga> so not kidding, either the pack is broken, ro somebody saved me the time ;)
<Bleep> heya
<Bleep> can someone guide me though installing a tar.gz in kubuntu terminal?
<ScorpKing> hi
<ScorpKing> yep
<Bleep> i have extracted the files in a folder
<jussi01> !compile | Bleep
<ubotu> Bleep: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ScorpKing> Bleep: co to the folder and run ./configure
<jussi01> Bleep: what are you building?
<uga> that may not be source even
<lovre> why do i get the "INCORECT DOS VERSION" message when i try to run a .bat file?
<Bleep> pptp-linux-1.7.0.orig
<jussi01> lol
<ScorpKing> wine don't run bat files
<uga> oh, no idea. I've never tried .bats under wine.
<uga> ScorpKing: ouch
<jussi01> Bleep: what is that?
<Bleep> pptp client  for linux
<ScorpKing> lovre: dosbox does
<jussi01> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !find pptp
<ubotu> Found: pptp-linux, network-manager-pptp, pptpd
<jussi01> Bleep: sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<Bleep> lol i have no internetconnection
<jussi01> bleep grab the deb, 1 sec ill lik you
<jussi01> link
<uga> Bleep: just download the .deb file, not the tar.gz and install it with dpkg -i file.deb
* ScorpKing wish Bleep good luck with internet 
<ScorpKing> nite guys!
<jussi01> Bleep: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pptp-linux/pptp-linux_1.7.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<uga> ScorpKing: the internet is out of fashion anyway. Welcome lans! =)
<Bleep> ah thnx for the link!
<uga> too late
<jussi01> Bleep: I assume you are using i386
<Bleep> yup
<Bleep> intel based laptop
<lovre> more questions here. Where can i find Matlab and Wolfram Mathematica (linux versions)?
<jussi01> !find matlab
<ubotu> File matlab found in texify, texmacs
<jussi01> lovre: what do they do?
<jussi01> !info texify
<ubotu> texify: Beautify source code for use with LaTeX. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<uga> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lovre> http://www.mathworks.com/
<lovre> http://www.wolfram.com/
<uga> lovre: there's a matlab versoin for linux
<uga> lovre: don't know about mathematica, but there's maple
<uga> lovre: and you have free alternatives like scilab and octave
<jussi01> Bleep: still there? there is a slightly newer version: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pptp-linux/pptp-linux_1.7.0-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jussi01> but that might be for gutsy
<uga> lovre: oh, there's mathematica for linux too
<lovre> where can i get it?
<ardchoille> jussi01: That's for feisty too
<uga> lovre: well, matlab, mathematica, and maple, in their official sites, for the same price as the windows version =)
<jussi01> ardchoille: I didnt look :)
<ardchoille> jussi01:  apt-cache policy pptp-linux
<ardchoille> I'm on Feisty
<uga> lovre: you have scilab here, which uses a similar, but not same syntax as matlab http://www.scilab.org/
<lovre> nah, there is a student version that i used on windows, and its free for students, non comercial purposes
<atlfalcons866> how do i clear my recent open files in kaffiene
<jussi01> ardchoille: Ahh, Im on gutsy
<lovre> i cant use alternative, since it is for college, i must use matlab
<uga> lovre: there was a university edition afaik, but wasn't free, we needed a license and it was restricted
<atlfalcons866> how do i clear my recent open files in kaffiene
<uga> lovre: octave uses same syntax as matlab, but it's not exactly matlab
<uga> lovre: you can get matlab for linux in the same way you get matlab for windows
<uga> wherever you got it
<uga> matlab.com sells it
<lovre> uga: from a friend :s
<uga> sorry, mathworks.com, I mean
<lovre> and i doubt hes got a linux version :S
<uga> lovre: those *mule and *donkey friends got linux versions too =)
<lovre> LOL
<lovre> nah, i dont use *mule or whateverthename
<uga> lovre: if they don't, it's because they don't want to. The matlab licensing method is sooo easy to break
<uga> oups... I didn't say that. I meant, it's sooo easy to buy!
<uga> me silly =)
<lovre> HAHAHA
<lovre> nice one
<uga> lovre: anyway, your university should look at alternatives like scilab
<uga> really
<lovre> i feel bad atm. Felling so helpless on linux, im afraid :/
<uga> they waste loads of money on that software
<uga> lovre: else try running matlab's installer under wine
<uga> I never tried that though
<uga> I have my copy of matlab for linux...
<drif> could someone recommend good recovery tool for reiserfs?
<lovre> what you mean "your" copy? did you buy it?
<lovre> ^uga
<uga> lovre: gotten from mathworks =)
<lovre> bought?
<lovre> or was i not supposed to ask that?
<lovre> :)
<uga> lovre: hey, even if I had not bought it, I wouldn't be able to admit it, so nto worth asking ;)
<lovre> buy/break, what is the difference...
<lovre> the first letter is the same
<uga> yeah, but legal/illegal differ only by few chars too
<uga> and $$$$$$$/free are completely different ;)
<lovre> anyway, i think im heading back to windows now, enough linux for tonight. Its harder to make the change than i expected it to be
<uga> lovre: anyway, you know you can get it in the same conditions as windows: paid/stolen/or halved price for students
<uga> however you did for windows, same exists for linux =)
<uga> it's up to you to decide
<lovre> uga: thank you for your time, you have been a great help. I will see you again. Bye :)
<ghozala> HELP!!!!! when i open kdmtheme i found that (to change in this section requires root access then u must click administrator mode button ) the  surprise that i didnt find that button what can i do plz help
<NickPresta> ghozala, are you using System Settings or KControl to do this?
<ghozala> yes
<ardchoille> lol
<NickPresta> which one? lol
<ghozala> system settings
<NickPresta> ghozala, okay, open a terminal and type: `kdesu system-settings`
<NickPresta> you will have opened SS with root permissions. Don't make it a habit :)
<ghozala> with sudo or not
<ardchoille> !kdesu | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<bazhang> hello
<ghozala> ok thanks
<NickPresta> !hi | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ivan_> all:
<bazhang> Thanks all! Though I'm going to regret it, how do I get Compiz going in Kubuntu? I downloaded all the necessary bits, but no response to key commands, etc. Thanks!
<ardchoille> !compiz | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bazhang> would that be compiz --replace from the terminal?
<uga> bazhang: better on alt+f2
<ghozala> NickPresta i got that
<ghozala> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<ghozala>   Major opcode:  144
<ghozala>   Minor opcode:  3
<ghozala>   Resource id:  0x0
<ghozala> Failed to open device
<ivan_> alt+f2 and type compiz --replace there.
<bazhang> thanks! how to get the window decorations back?
<ivan_> sorry? u must tupe compiz --replace &
#kubuntu 2007-10-03
<NickPresta> !baddevice | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<ivan_> kwin --replace &
<uga> ivan_: compiz doesn't run any windeco by default
<ghozala> then i try the same command
<ivan_> To use window - decoration from kde U must install compiz-kde or emeral - to use emerald.
<uga> ghozala: run alt+f2 and compiz --replace
<uga> ghozala: then alt+f2 again, and run kde-window-deco
<uga> tha tshould do
<ivan_> type in terminal sudo apt-get install emerald.
<uga> ivan_: nonono
<uga> =)
<kkathman> there seems to be continuing problems at least on my box, when you shut down under compiz-fusion - it always locks up the system, doing a kwin --replace seems to do the same thing unfortunately :(
<kkathman> otherwise, c-f runs great :)
<uga> ivan_: aquamarine is meant to be the one that runs kwin themes in compiz, but now it got replaced by kde-window-deco
<uga> ghozala: sorry, kde-window-decorator
<uga> is the whole name
<ivan_> somebody know how to install vmware-console without vmware?
<ghozala> uga:Could not run the specified command
<uga> then you are missing the install. A second
<uga> ghozala: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<ghozala> ok uga then i try the same command agian
<ivan_> uga: sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde emerald compizconfig-settings-manager || compiz --replace &
<gabi> sdfsdfs
<ghozala> uga: i type this on the terminal
<ghozala> am i right as it is
<ivan_> uga: emeral is better, then compiz-kde. Go to the http://kde-look.org and get nice window decorations for emerald.
<ghozala> ivan i got compiz already
<u0643589_> hola
<ghozala> tell me plz what can i do to get the best results
<ivan_> ghozala: and emerald too?
<ghozala> ok give me the command to get it
<ivan_> ghozala: troubles with decorations?
<ghozala> ya
<uga> sorry, I had a glitch =)
<uga> ghozala: kde-window-decorator didn't help?
<bazhang> Thanks! Oddly enough, when I did simply compiz --replace I lost the title bars, and the ability to type; the mouse worked fine,  and could access all the menus, but no input. alt f2 and compiz --replace & (after logging out and in again) set me right. Cheerrs!
<ghozala> from two hours i cant apply one new theme
<tekstacy> what is the command to stop x
<ivan_> ghozala: use emerld.
<uga> ghozala: I just started it up here. "compiz --replace" and then afterwards "kde-window-decorator --replace"
<ghozala> in run or in konsole
<ivan_> ghozala: in terminal: sudo apt-get install emeralg || compiz --replace & || emerald --replace &
<uga> ghozala: whichever you prefer
<tekstacy> run
<Minataku> Dr_willis... isn't here
<uga> ivan_: emerald or kde-window-decorator should do the same, except kde-window-decorator will  use kde themes, which are much more consistent
<hydrogen> ivan_: that looks like its going to not do what you want
<tekstacy> I need to dpkg -reconfigure, but I ned to stop it first
<hydrogen> unless you want it to install emerald or start compiz or try to start emerald
<ivan_> uga: i don't like kde themes with compiz.
<uga> ivan_: oh well, if you don't mind having a subset of functionality with buttons in the window deco, then you're fine with emerald
<uga> ivan_: either emerald or kde-window-decorator will do
<ivan_> uga: :) I do.
<uga> both do the same thing
<uga> ivan_: I just love being able to say that an app goes on all desktops, or having the help button there
<Bleep> hi can someone give me a link to a .deb file? its called pppd.... or ppp
<uga> ivan_: or the fullscreen option
<biovore> Bleep: apt-cache search pppd
<biovore> Bleep: apt-cache search ppp
<Bleep> i have no internet on laptop
<biovore> oh..
<biovore> packages.ubuntu.com
<biovore> do a seach.. then click to download deb
<biovore> also shows dependancies you will need
<tekstacy> Anyone know the run command to turn off x?
<Bleep> wow ty... thats so hard to find on their website and google :D
<biovore> tekstacy: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<biovore> as root
<biovore> or gdm if your running gdm
<Daisuke_Ido> or xdm if you're running xdm
<Daisuke_Ido> or...
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, you get the picture
<tekstacy> Cool, thanks!
<bazhang> kde-window-decorator --replace & is crazy! when you mouse over various start menu categories, the items window floats out--very cool.
<uga> bazhang: I'd think that's due to compiz, not only about kde-window-decorator?
<uga> or maybe I'm wrong
<Mr_Sonoma> sounds to me like a compiz effect too
<uga> unless the window decorator recognises thsoe as different windows
<bazhang> uga: no doubt; it's just instead of emerald. can't wait to see what KDE4 can do with this.
<uga> bazhang: heh, kde4 runs its own "compiz" =)
<emilsedgh> bazhang: i think kde4 .0 cannot do much for you
<uga> I found that slowish last time I tried
<uga> emilsedgh: ?
<uga> emilsedgh: it can =)
<emilsedgh> uga: kwin's compositing isnt very nice atm...
<biovore> kde4 is in need of much more development.. something time will only cure..
<uga> emilsedgh: give time to time. there were very useful features there
<uga> rather than toys
<emilsedgh> uga: last time i tried, it justed distroyed everything, let me try again :)
<uga> lol, you're running svn, I suppose
<bazhang> emilsedgh: really? the way it looks now, yeah, but KDE 3.5.7 is so much nicer than a year ago--I used to loathe it, and now it's pretty sweet.
<emilsedgh> uga: no :(
<uga> ah, I don't use betas
<uga> whoever thought of packaging betas... =)
<Minataku> I've used betas before
<Minataku> Heck, a number of my machines are running NetBSD 4.0RC1
<uga> Minataku: kde4 betas aren't usable
<emilsedgh> just, could i run a command in a runlevel, but it runs in a different runlevel?
<Minataku> Heh
<uga> and not representative of what they will be either
<Minataku> uga: That would be the difference, then ;3
<uga> so why package them
<Mr_Sonoma> betas aren't always bad =) but some are awfully buggy, but their supposed to be arent they??? *grin*
<uga> they are supposed to be, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a difference in how people use "beta"
<Daisuke_Ido> there's "google beta", which is everything pretty much works, maybe a tiny issue once in a great while
<Daisuke_Ido> and there's "microsoft beta", which is also known as vista
<uga> LOL
<emilsedgh> :D
<emilsedgh> and real beta, which means unusable :D
<Daisuke_Ido> emilsedgh: i JUST covered that...
<kin> hello its me bleep!
<kin> via kubuntu :D:D:D\
<bazhang> hello!
<emilsedgh> didnt see it, sorry Daisuke_Ido
<kin> finally... adsl on kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> emilsedgh: yeah, see where it says "microsoft beta"?
<emilsedgh> oh!
<bazhang> kin: nice.
<emilsedgh> Daisuke_Ido: no no,  microsoft softwares are always in beta mode :D
<quixogre> back
<Daisuke_Ido> emilsedgh: nah, sp1 is release candidate, sp2 is usable
<Daisuke_Ido> traditionally, anyway
<bazhang> this time vista is early alpha.
<emilsedgh> Daisuke_Ido: is that? i dont think so, never tried it...
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate windows, i really do, but xp sp2 is by far the closest they've gotten to getting it right
<Bleep> guess what......
<Daisuke_Ido> did you let the blue smoke out?
<Bleep> im finally liberated from the evil world of microsoft
<Bleep> now i can start being independent
<bazhang> Bleep: yes!
<ardchoille> Bleep: Good job!
<Bleep> im so happy now...
<ardchoille> I love it when that happens :)
<bazhang> a question for the experts: are desktops more stable than laptops with Linux?
<quixogre> i've got a poll-type question...can anyone recommend a good free game for linux?
<quixogre> bazhang: the big difference is in wireless support imho
<ardchoille> quixogre: crack-attack, lbreakout2, chromiumBSD
<Bleep> i needed ppp and pptp installed and some configuration guide to get adsl runnin
<bazhang> quixogre: frozen bubble.
<biovore> Bleep: pppoe?
<Bleep> no pppoe
<quixogre> laptops run linux/ubunutu fairly well. only problem now, is that wifi support for ubuntu/linux is sketchy at best
<biovore> well blame the wifi manufactures.. the only one that has offical support is intell
<biovore> all the other wifi stuff is a hack a best
<biovore> or basement built
<bazhang> quixogre: I had heard on another channel that laptops had more heat issues than desktops, and that is area Linux could improve upon.
<Bleep> hmm i should post the solution in the forums... i'm just lucky to find the solution with google in a hard way
<quixogre> bazhang: only because linux doesnt heat up processors/eat memory the way windoze do
<bazhang> quixogre: true.
<biovore> ^ I don't know about that one..
<biovore> I put a hurting on here.
<biovore> then again. running at 100% for over 10 hours will do that..
<bazhang> has anyone seen the firefox addon for ubuntuforums?
<quixogre> biovore: yeah, but linux as a whole uses fewer cycles than windows
<quixogre> biovore. vista REQUIRES 1 gig of memory...
<biovore> quixogre: depends.. still..  windows is a memory hog because of graphics..
<biovore> and dll's method kinda sucks..
<biovore> .so (shared objects) are more memory efficent..
<quixogre> i want to find a RTS game for linux...test out the graphics capabilities now that i got hardware up and running
<bazhang> just curious; if Linux has protected memory, then how can a whole system crash? shouldn't it just be an individual application? Or is that a hardware issue? or javascript?
<quixogre> baz technically, windows has protected memory...
<quixogre> and they been crashing for YEARS
<bazhang> quixogre: so does OS X...
<quixogre> meh. never p[layed with macs
<quixogre> macs make me feel like im being spoonfed. not sure why
<bazhang> quixogre: I have; got an intel imac before I got bit by the Linux bug, and it's slow compared to Linux running on a comparable machine--core duo
<kin> my adsl seems to be at the slow side when i visit youtube are gamespot... whats the cause of that?
<kin> or
<Chousuke> bazhang: when something causes the whole system to crash it usually means it was some driver that did something wrong in kernelspace
<bazhang> kin: probably older version of flash.
<kin> aha
<bazhang> Chousuke: thanks!
<Chousuke> bazhang: and that driver malfunction was triggered by the software
<mneptok> bazhang: protected memory is not a silver bullet
<bazhang> Chousuke: that would explain wordpress +javascript +autosave +any Linux distro crash.
<jhutchins> bazhang: java anything would explain the crash.
<bazhang> great addon for firefox--not sure if it's snark or not--at www.fsckin.com
<jhutchins> Oh, there's a winning combo! java + firecrash!
<mneptok> jhutchins: javascript is not related to java at all
<bazhang> jhutchins: is java/javascript an exploit risk?
<biovore> thats client side exploit maybe
<biovore> not on server though..
<jhutchins> bazhang: yes, within your understanding of the java code you're running.
<bazhang> jhutchins: firecrash--I love it! Konqueror is far better.
<bazhang> jhutchins: which is nil.
<jhutchins> bazhang: So I just got plunged back into desktop support running OS-X and XP, and I can't believe the stuff that you CAN'T do in either, that Just Works in Linux.  IE hard-crashed my macbook today, although it did have the grace to automatically reboot to OS-X
<bazhang> jhutchins: I wonder if it's possible to wipe OS X and install Linux over it? It's an intel core duo.
<biovore> jhutchins: Mac + backing-up DVD --  nope..
<biovore> bazhang: is basicly a normal pc
<jhutchins> bazhang: No, I have to have the Mac side too, but I'm thinking 3way boot.
<bazhang> biovore: could I run a liveCD on a Mac--start up from Kubuntu liveCD, for example?
<biovore> not sure..  I don't have a mac
<bazhang> jhutchins: boot camp?
<bazhang> biovore: thanks!
<kin> uhm.... does kubuntu have firewall and virusscanner installed?
<jhutchins> bazhang: Yeah. I'm thinking VMWare is the ultimate solution.
<bazhang> jhutchins: I've been using virtual box, it's not that bad.
<jhutchins> Linux as the primary OS and the others as instant-access instead of multiboot.
<jhutchins> I hear there are killer problems with "Parallels".
<bazhang> jhutchins: mac in vmware? Is that possible?
<jhutchins> They've been dithering for a week about how to allocate a license for Office, so I got fed up and installed oo on the Windows side.  Think I'm going with oo-Aqua on the Mac.
<Dragnslcr> kin- I believe iptables is installed by default. Not sure offhand what there are for GUI frontends for it
<jhutchins> bazhang: I have no idea.  As soon as i know, I'll be the only one within 500 miles who does know, and will bill accordingly <grin>!
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: The text interfaces are better than the current GUI's, which are all broken in some way, but there are good attempts that might work for you.
<jhutchins> I'm using shorewall (text) which is way overkill.
<jhutchins> It offers me a quick way to ban a specific IP; other than that I use raw iPTABLES scripts.
<boris> i have some data on usb HDD
<boris> wich is format in xfs
<boris> I can not reed date foromhdd
<boris> ineed help
<bazhang> can you try a rescue disk?
<boris> how
<boris> i ned thous data
<bazhang> not sure about Kubuntu, but I believe Knoppix, among others has this feature; a liveCD that is good at that sort of thing.
<boris> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What do you know about lancelot
* DaSkreech waves at Jucato
* DaSkreech throws him a round candy
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nothing except that it's supposed to be an alternative launcher for KDE4
<DaSkreech> A no mouse launcher right?
<Jucato> perhaps. like I said, that's the only thing I know
<DaSkreech> ok
<Jucato> but in case this is going where I think it's going, dunno if you've seen this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=60941
<jasonsd> hi im told that i need the "gstreamer headers" to make sound work on pidgin built from source on my kubuntu box -- im not finding a package called that what should i be using?
<Alonea> hi, I wanted to try out kde4 beta 2, but I am not sure what I did wrong, I installed it, copied the file /usr/lib/.. to /usr/share/.. and edited the name entry to KDE 4 and put the 4 export lines above the /usr/lib/kde4/startkde thing. When I try to log into it, screen goes black, then shoots me back to the login screen
<Jucato> jasonsd: try libgstreamer0.10-dev
<Jucato> er... the version number might be different
<jasonsd> Jucato: ok
<bazhang> will there be a 7.10 for ppc?
<Jucato> perhaps an unofficial one
<Jucato> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
* biovore likes PPC better then X86
<bazhang> Jucato: thanks!
<bazhang> I know about the Feisty version (unofficial); at any rate, there's no way that my old Powerbook could handle compiz-fusion.
<jasonsd> im trying to build pidgin from source -- it builds but has no sound -- anyone have any advice
<jasonsd> ?
<Alonea> er wait, this line kind of confuses me. : To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<Alonea> Do I copy the kde.desktop file to the xsessions folder? or do I copy kde.desktop to xsessions folder and rename it to kde4.desktop?
<Jucato> the latter
<ardchoille> If he copies, then renames, won't that mess up the existing kde.desktop file?
<Jucato> oh yeah
<Jucato> but if he uses cp, it won't
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> cp doesn't overwite?
<Jucato> the command would be "cp  /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop"
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, yeah, that keeps from having the problem I assumed he would have
<Alonea> brb. gonna see if this works now.
<ardchoille> If I want to switch kdm themes from the command line, which file do I edit?
<Jucato> gutsy or pre-gutsy?
<ardchoille> Feisty. It's different on Gutsy?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> pre-gutsy: /etc/kde3/kdm/kmdrc
<Jucato> gutsy, you can use a file override and set it in /etc/default/kdm.d/
<VSpike> When I drag windows sideways, I get "tearing" along vertical edges.  Is this pretty normal?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Wow, sounds lke gutsy is going to change a lot of stuff
<ardchoille> VSpike: I've never seen that here.
<Jucato> ardchoille: that change is from Debian Etch
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah, and I'm starting to see a lot of /path/*.d stuff
<VSpike> ardchoille: if you drag a foregroudn window over other windows, do you get any trails or flicker on the window behind?
<ardchoille> VSpike: No, but I have nvidia drivers installed for my card.
<VSpike> ardchoille: me too
<ardchoille> Jucato: As in /etc/apt/sources.list.d I'm assuming you can specify sources there like you can with yum
<VSpike> ardchoille: I always thought my X performance sucked
<VSpike> ardchoille: resizing windows looks horrendous too
<Jucato> ardchoille: yes. that's how wine intructs users to add its repo. not in sources.list directly
<ardchoille> VSpike: :(
<ghozala> HELP!!!!!hay i get emerald and i install and i got some themes for it but i didnt know how to activate it
<Alonea> ok, so now it goes to a black screen and stays there instead of throwing me back to the login screen
<Alonea> @@
<VSpike> Things look better with compiz-fusion running, but resizing is still slow.  However, video output of kaffeine and vlc something has some problems under compiz, and I also get some stability problems when switching between X sessions
<VSpike> It's so annoying ... i used vista the other day on a 300 HP machine and it's as smooth as butter by comparison
<Alonea> any ideas as to what is the problem or am I just sol?
<ardchoille> VSpike: But Linux is more secure and stable.. by comparison ;)
<bazhang> VSpike: surely you jest.
<Alonea> its great when you get the blue screen in vista, mind this was the beta version, but it was the last beta before release
<VSpike> bazhang: not at all
<ardchoille> Alonea: beta is still beta
<VSpike> bazhang: given vista's rep, that makes me think something must be wrong with my setup
<bazhang> VSpike: I've used Vista on a Sony Vaio, with 2 GB of ram, and it was as slow as a dog.
<Pitabred> It shouldn't be dog slow with 2 gigs of RAM unless you have slow video drivers or something
<bazhang> VSpike: could be.
<ardchoille> VSpike: Given my experiences with nvidia on more than 100 machines, I think your setup is messed up somehow.
<ghozala> vista is appearance not performance
<Pitabred> Perhaps the readyboost or whatever was caching files in the background
<Alonea> ardchoille: indeed, and I do not wish to have the actual vista. now a friend of mine who does have vista and hers keeps crashing all the time, but I also don't know how she has it set up or how much ram she has
<VSpike> bazhang: I'm not sure about application performance as such, but the UI itself was smooth... not flicker, smooth fades, etc
<ghozala> HELP!!!!!hay i get emerald and i install and i got some themes for it but i didnt know how to activate it
<Daisuke_Ido> ghozala: do you have beryl or compiz installed?
<VSpike> ardchoille: secure I'd agree with .. I'm still not sure about stability, compared to XP at least.  Depends how you define stability I guess
<ardchoille> ghozala: join #ubuntu-effects
<Alonea> anyway, anyone tried out the kde 4 beta 2?
<ghozala> i got emerald
<bazhang> VSpike: I'll give you that, but when playing music (or other media), networking drops to 10 percent!
<Daisuke_Ido> ghozala: that wasn't the question
<bazhang> Alonea: yes, lots of work to be done yet.
<VSpike> bazhang: that you could well be right about :) I didn't really use the machine that much, just dragged windows around and went "ooh"
<ghozala> i got emerald theme manger
<Alonea> bazhang: ah, I just wanted to look at it, but alas I cannot seem to get into said system.
<ardchoille> Alonea: I heard that kde4 is barely useable
<ghozala> and compiz
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<ardchoille> ghozala: join #ubuntu-effects
<bazhang> Alonea: it's really not usable.
<Daisuke_Ido> then #ubuntu-effects can help
<Alonea> ah, ok. figures then. Guess I will stop trying then.
<bazhang> VSpike: you should see the web page called a 'cost analysis of windows vista'
<Alonea> sounds like beryl on my comp. completely unusable. ^__^ course I have ati card and thus I am pretty much doomed anyway for anything to do with graphics
<slackern> Alonea: which card you got?
<Pitabred> I actually had decent luck with my old Radeon 9600 mobile and Linux
<bazhang> Alonea: are you using feisty?
<Alonea> slackern: on a laptop, ati xpress 200m
<Alonea> bazhang: yeah.
<slackern> Alonea: hmm is that a r5xx or r6xx gpu?
<bazhang> Alonea: I got beryl working fine on a really old (7years) ati card.
<bazhang> ati 340M
<VSpike> I really hate the way that KDE doesnt have an option to resize with an outline instead of resizing window contents live, which doesn't freeze the whole desktop
<Alonea> slackern: have no idea. never seen r anything before. its an hp pavillion 8113cl
<slackern> Alonea: You could have a look here might give an idea http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units
<slackern> Alonea: I have problems myself with my x1950 pro card but my 9800Pro card works great
<bazhang> Alonea: I think Gutsy will get you going.
<Pitabred> VSpike: what do you mean?  Go to the control center, then the Window Behavior widget, and under the "Moving" tab you can uncheck "display content in resizing windows"
<Alonea> bazhang: you mean, with gusty I can get beryl to work?
<slackern> I have all my hope in the new radeonhd (opensource) drivers that are being developed, running them right now or have been for a week now or so, works good but no acceleration yet with them
<VSpike> Pitabred: if you do that, try resizing a window, and while you are holding the window edge, all display updates in all windows will be frozen
<DaSkreech> Hi Alonea
<bazhang> Alonea: well, in gutsy, it's compiz-fusion; beryl and compiz have rejoined.
<Pitabred> My Konsole is still showing updates when I run an "apt-get update" while resizing another window...?
<Alonea> hey DaSkreech
<Alonea> bazhang: ah ok, its been a while since I have tried. is it easier to install this time around?
<Pitabred> video still plays, too
<VSpike> Pitabred: mine doesnt
<Pitabred> ...what video drivers are you using?  I've got Gutsy + Nvidia + Compiz
<VSpike> Pitabred: feisty + nvidia + kde 3.5.7
<Alonea> bazhang: as it is I managed to get fglrx and that was it.
<bazhang> Alonea: no need to install; in gutsy it's there by default--at least in Ubuntu--in Kubuntu (this beta) I had to install a few packages, and magic!
<Pitabred> Weird. I've got KDE 3.5.7 here, too
<Alonea> bazhang: oh? I might have to try this, but not right this second. I don't want to screw up my computer at the moment.
<VSpike> Pitabred: are you running compiz? because that could change things I'd imagine
<VSpike> Pitabred: if you are running compiz, that setting in KDE shouldnt have any effect surely, because it would be a kwin setting
<Pitabred> It could, but that'd be very strange for the KDE window manager to not be multi-threaded
<bazhang> Alonea: you should wait until the final comes out. well worth the wait; I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy beta and not any problems, but if it's you're only machine, then best hold on.
<Pitabred> And yes, it does have an effect
<VSpike> I know you can get the same in compiz from ccsm
<Pitabred> I have the KDE integration packages installed, so compiz respect's KDE's window manager settings
<ghozala> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i need support ive got emerald and compiz in my system noting works what can i do to fix it
<VSpike> Pitabred: ah, but it's still compiz doing the resizing.  I get the same if I enable compiz
<bazhang> ghozala: try hitting alt +f2, then typing compiz --replace &, followed by kde-window-decorator --replace &. That should set you up.
<VSpike> Pitabred: try switching to kwin
<SlimeyPete> ghozala: I'm afraid I can't offer you any assistance myself but if no-one else here can help you you may wish to ask in #ubuntu-effects. #ubuntu-effects is a channel which is dedicated to compiz/beryl on Ubuntu.
<VSpike> Pitabred: and agreed on the strangeness, especially since it works fine if you allow it to show the window contents
<bazhang> ghozala: or you can type alt +f2, and emerald --replace &; I think KDE looks cooler, but that's just me.
<VSpike> bazhang: agreed .. i tried all the emerald themes and went back to KDE decoration :)
<vellakd> I'm having a problem with adept updater. It says that there is another instance open. Any ideas of what to do?
<bazhang> VSpike: have you seen the way that new sub menus just float out? cool or what?
<Daisuke_Ido> the emerald themes are good for two things
<Daisuke_Ido> cloning vista
<Daisuke_Ido> and cloning OS X
<bazhang> vellakd: assuming you are not updating at the moment, then log out and log in again.
<BluesKaj> vellakd, make sure apt and synaptic aren't running ...if not then : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: and who would want to clone those two? Linux is much better looking...
<jasonsd> im trying to get wav files to play on my kubuntu - ive installed gstreamer0.10, the alsa plugin, the base plugin pack and the good plugin pack - -what else do i need to do?
<BluesKaj> vista home premium has nice eyecandy if you're into that kind of thing
<vellakd> BlusKaj: checked top (don't know what else to check) for any instances, and found none. I also tried the command, and it seemed to do nothing.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bazhang> jasonsd: well, if it's like other files, then a simple double click on it will launch a menu asking if you want to install all the codecs. works for mp3s, dvd and so on.
<vellakd> Is this only a temporary fix, or a permanent one?
<ghozala> why when i type compiz --replace & the screen goes white
<jasonsd> bazhang: ok
<ghozala> and i cant do anything to restore it back
<BluesKaj> or vellakd , you may have a stalled install which didn't finish
<bazhang> ghozala: what's your video card?
<ghozala> nividia
<vellakd> BluesKaj: I don't think it was that (this isn't my computer; I'm fixing it for someone else); the regular user of it is pretty good about proper shutdowns
<ghozala> fx 5500
<bazhang> ghozala: do you have the proper drivers?
<vellakd> BluesKaj: it also seems to be working now (seems, anyway). Thanks for the help.
<BluesKaj> vellakd, what about updates
<ghozala> it is automatically installed
<chris__> I've installed kubuntu-desktop, but when I login, I get Gnome, how do I make the switch?
<vellakd> BluesKaj: it is now updating.
<ghozala> and the appearance of the desktop is good and the resolution is high
<BluesKaj> yeah, that adeptfix command just fixes and doesn't indicate the fact
<bazhang> ghozala: ok. and you have compizconfig setting manager installed, along with compiz core and emerald?
<nosrednaekim> chris__: are you using kdm? or the normal gnome login manager...
<lubos> how do I skip xdm authentication ... ?
<vellakd> BluesKaj: yeah, I would rather have some output on that, as oppsed to nothing :/
<ghozala> yeah
<chris__> not sure how to answer that... after I installed kubuntu-desktop, the login screen changed to K
<chris__> but after I login, everything else is Gnome
<nosrednaekim> chris__: ah ok,well in the bottom of the login screen there are two buttons, somewhere on one of them there will be a "sessions" select "KDE"
<chris__> Do I need to logout to try that?
<nosrednaekim> chris__: yeah
<chris__> brb
<BluesKaj> vellakd, agreed :)
<lubos> how do i skip xdm authentication?
<ghozala> bazhang: do u have any idea what can i do to fix that problem
<bazhang> you know how to install stuff using adept, right?
<vellakd> BluesKaj: Well, thanks again; the user wants him computer back now ;)
<ghozala> yup
<bazhang> ghozala: go to adept, and do a search for compiz; there should be something like compiz extra plugins.
<ghozala> yes
<ghozala> install it
<bazhang> choose to install that, and for good measure, install emerald--the rest will be updated automatically.
<Daisuke_Ido> heya nosredna
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: heya...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: gutsy upgrade didn't work well for me..
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: no suspend (stupid ATI drivers)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, yeah, you may have to go into synaptic/edit/fix brokenpkges....it worked for me
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: nope... nothing there. Its an ATI driver problem for sure. when I disable fglrx it works flawlessly
<bazhang> ghozala: you all set?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: are you on gutsy?
<BluesKaj> yup
<nosrednaekim> oh... hmm and you have the same chipset as me as well..
<nosrednaekim> odd
<ghozala> bazhang: no i didnt find it i am trying to look it up at synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> you drop back to feisty?
<bazhang> ghozala: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ghozala> kubuntu
<JpSSgtRock> Hi, all
<JpSSgtRock> I've got a CUPS installation that insists that it's loaded with A4 instead of letter.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the new HD ATI driver for the Radeon 2900 works on my X200G like a charm
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: nah.. I'll try to figure it out
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I think i'm going to try it again.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and that is very good to hear
<JpSSgtRock> I've set /etc/papersize to letter, deleted and re-added the printer, and verified that it is set to letter.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<JpSSgtRock> The CUPS test page still comes out too short.  Page Size is listed as 8.25x10.38 in or 209.6x263.6mm
<JpSSgtRock> Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: gutsy here... but i'll look at it.
<BluesKaj> yes gutsy here too, nosrednaekim
<ghozala> bazhang: i am on kubuntu and i found compiz-kde and libdecoratin and compiz-core and emerald installed to my system
<nosrednaekim> ok
<chris__> Awesome, thanks!
<nosrednaekim> chris__: that work?
<chris__> Now for my second question... whenever it sleeps, hibernates ... etc
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<chris__> Yes, I'm very happy
<chris__> I cannot get the video signal to come back
<chris__> I need to reboot after sleeping/hibernating
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I'm on Amd64, and I tried directly running the installer. seems it  doesn't like it. maybe generating debs will work.
<ghozala> HELP!!!!!!! i am on kubuntu and i found compiz-kde and libdecoratin and compiz-core and emerald installed to my system AND I CANT CHANGE MY THEME
<Alonea> bazhang: if I really wanted to, I could make another partition and do that. I have 2 hard drives on here and plenty of room on my first. I have windows on hd0 and linux on hd1.
<nosrednaekim> chris__: well, ussually if its not working, it won't work ;)
<chris__> boo
<nosrednaekim> chris__: do you have the proprietary ATI drivers installed?
<nosrednaekim> or nvidia
<chris__> afaik
<chris__> on Gnome I would use Synaptic manager to check
<nosrednaekim> AFAYK what?
<chris__> how can I check on kde
<chris__> as far as I know
<chris__> I installed nvidia-glx-new
<nosrednaekim> chris__: you can run synaptic in KDE
<chris__> I think it was
<nosrednaekim> chris__: ah..ok
<bazhang> ghozala: I think you need the extra plugins to get it going--at least stuff like ring switcher, expo, etc. I found it no problem with Adept--that comes standard with gutsy 7.10 kubuntu beta.
<Daisuke_Ido> ghozala: as you've been told a few times now, go to #ubuntu-effects
<bazhang> Alonea: wow! triple or quad-boot!
<chris__> ah yes, found it
<Daisuke_Ido> we are *not* the compositing experts
<nosrednaekim> we are the impostering experts;)
<bazhang> hahahaha
<chris__> another symptom, several icons are missing from my menus
<BluesKaj> oh, nosrednaekim , a warning , make sure you follow the uninstall instructions of the old driver before installing the new one.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you mean uninstall the proprietary one first from apt? or is there something special...
<bazhang> chris__: gutsy?
<chris__> bazhang: pardon?
<bazhang> chris__: are you running Gutsy beta?
<chris__> I think I have Feisty, how do I confirm that?
<BluesKaj> i mean this , nosrednaekim : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<nosrednaekim> chris__: you have fiesty of you didn't purposefully upgrade
<NickPresta> chris__, lsb_release -a
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ah ok... following to the letter
<BluesKaj> then nosrednaekim , here's the driver : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<chris__> feisty
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah.. I already have it
<BluesKaj> ok, tvtime with wifey...BBL
<bazhang> chris__: sometimes in feisty I had the same thing; especially when adding new programs--it would take a log out (reboot?) to fix it.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: k
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<chris__> I have noticed this over the past week
<chris__> Just installed Ubuntu about two weeks ago
<nosrednaekim> chris__: oh... it used to work?
<chris__> Don't think so
<chris__> took me a while to realize which install was hozing it up when I walked away
<chris__> sometime I still boot to XP
<chris__> which hibernates pretty well
<JpSSgtRock> Any ideas on my CUPS question?
<bazhang> chris__: it's hard to make the switch.
<nosrednaekim> chris__: yeah... suspend is one of the hard things to get working with linux, and its pretty much hit or miss
<bazhang> chris__: feisty had some wireless issues for my laptop--they seem ok now in gutsy beta.
<bazhang> chris__: it really is worth sticking with, though.
<chris__> I couldn't agree more
<chris__> Have been debating whether to put Ubuntu on my laptop
<chris__> since XP makes it pretty slow these days
<chris__> Thought maybe something a bit more light weight
<chris__> but the install has been pretty painless
<chris__> I tried OpenSUSE and the install was like debugging in assembly
<bazhang> chris__: hahaha
<nosrednaekim> chris__: gutsy fixed two of my problems (wireless and sound) but killed my suspend with the ATI drivers
<nosrednaekim> chris__: but that is really ATI's fault
<faires> Does somebody knows if there's a KDE graphical software that converts ps to pdf?
<chris__> Gnome had some really cool screensaver pics
<chris__> Where can I find them to use in KDE?
<faires> It can be either a drop-down option than a software that opens ps and allows you to save on pdf...
<Hirvinen> faires: I think KPDF converts ps to pdf before displaying it and it could then be saved.
<bazhang> chris__: don't really remember in feisty, but kubuntu gutsy comes with a ton of screensavers. you could try kde-look.org
<Hirvinen> faires: But what do you need a GUI for? Do you need to edit as well as convert?
<Jucato> faires: answered in the other channel
<faires> Hirvinen: no, I don't. In fact, I'm trying to get rid of konsole need, in order to better help my non-computer related friends on using kubuntu
<fevel> can someone help me? I executed sudo nautilus& and now every time I login inside kde asks for my password
<faires> Jucato: I didn't know "Print as PDF". Thanks a lot...
<pramod> Hello Everyone
<faires> Hirvinen: thanks a lot as well, I'll user pdf...
<faires> kpdf*
<Jucato> faires: almost all apps w/ printing capabilities have a Print to File (PDF)
<bazhang> pramod: hi!
<faires> Jucato: I didn't know it...
<Jucato> now you do :)
<fevel> its execute as root KDE su
<faires> Jucato: I don't have a printer... :)
<faires> So I seldom use the print menu
<pramod> is it necessary to install an Antivirus for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> neither did I until  this year. but I discovered that
<Jucato> !antivirus | pramod
<ubotu> pramod: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Jucato> !linuxvirus | pramod
<ubotu> pramod: The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nosrednaekim> chris__: not sure where Gnome keeps its wallpapers.
<Hirvinen> faires: I suggest that you just teach them not to fear the command line as for a task of this type it is just so much simpler.
<pramod> thanx guys...
<faires> Hirvinen: for that I should get over their preconcepts... I'm not a psychologist, and am not intending of becoming one... :)
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: I think it's at gnome-look.org
<faires> I just want them to use something better and more correct than Windows... :)
<chris__> Ok here's a good KDE question
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: he means on his own computer
<chris__> Oh Gnome, I was able to see my other HD, not sure how to find it with KDE
<bazhang> chris__: shoot.
<bazhang> chris__: system menu, storage media.
<nosrednaekim> chris__: in the file browser, put "media:/" in the location bar
<pramod> well Linux do not need any Antivirus programs... :D  coool
<chris__> media:/ worked
<chris__> could not find a "storage media" in my system menu
<chris__> oh junk
<chris__> can't open the drive!?
<paule118> lirfk
<paule118> <y
<chris__> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<bazhang> chris__: my bad; I forgot that Feisty uses Konqueror as the file browser--in Gutsy it's Dolphin, Konqueror is web browser.
<paule118> </
<chris__> Gnome prompted me for the root pwd
<paule118> >(
<chris__> Konqueror is both is it not?
<paule118> >)
<paule118> >(
<paule118> >>((
<paule118> >((
<NickPresta> !flood | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<paule118> dddd
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<bazhang> chris__: I'm guessing yes.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@p54BD2085.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Jucato
<bazhang> ouch
<christopher_> wow lol it exists i jus typed in #kubuntu and it is here how nifty
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<NickPresta> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> np
<Jucato> anyone else wanna do that? :)
<bazhang> wow that was quick. thanks Jucato.
<chris__> is there a better file browser than Konquerer?
<NickPresta> heh. he must have been testing emoticons or something..
<nosrednaekim> chris__: you mean,more like Nautilus?
<bazhang> chris__: for feisty, not so sure.
<ardchoille> Jucato: What? Ban annoying users? I sure do ;)
<christopher_> dolphin?
<Jucato> emoticons on konvi? I don't think so :)
<Jucato> chris__: "better" is relative/subjective...
<bazhang> Jucato: hahaha
<chris__> darned if I know... I'll assume nautilus is the gnome file browser
<Jucato> there are alternatives if that's what you mean
<Jucato> yes Nautilus definitely is 100% GNOME's
<christopher_> dolphin is easier but less powerful than konquer
<chris__> indeed, sorry, I meant, one that would be able to access my other HD
<Jucato> (and GNOME's alone, thank goodness!)
<NickPresta> chris__, both Dolphin and Konqueror are good file browsers. There are alternatives available: midnight commander, xfe, krusader
<nosrednaekim> chris__: yup... if you want something more like that, use dolphin.
<nosrednaekim> chris__: did you try going to media:/
<chris__> ok, where is dolphin?
<chris__> yes I did
<bazhang> dolphin is sweet.
<ardchoille> !info dolphin
<christopher_> sudo apt-get intstall dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<chris__> that's when I got the uid 1000 error
<nosrednaekim> chris__: oh I hate that error.
<Jucato> chris__: any file manager can access any of your hard drives as long as that drive is setup/mounted properly.
<nosrednaekim> chris__: did nautilus prompt you for a password?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install tcl so i can compile an eggdrop?
<Jucato> so the problem is more than the file manager...
<Jucato> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: ^^^^ don't need to compile
<christopher_> ok i used gnome is there any configuring beyond point and click bc wow it is really restrictive
<ardchoille> Jucato: Are universe and multiverse enabled by default in guts sources?
<christopher_> if i want restrictions ill use xfce
<Jucato> ardchoille: yes.
<ardchoille> Nice
<chris__> Yes nautilus prompted for a password
<nosrednaekim> chris__: you can always use nautilus in KDE
<Jucato> ardchoille: after feisty, all official repos, except -backports, are enabled
<wckdkl0wn> Jucato, so its in the repositories then
<christopher_> i cant wait for dec 11 \:D/
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: definitely
<ardchoille> Jucato: That is a good thing
<wckdkl0wn> well that makes this easier lol
<wckdkl0wn> ty Jucato
<chris__> this seems like a big bug
<bazhang> christopher_: what happens then?
<christopher_> kde4 release date
<chris__> is dolphin not part of the standard KDE install?
<nosrednaekim> chris__: no, its not.
<nosrednaekim> not in fiesty at least
<christopher_> it will be the fm in kde 4
<Jucato> chris__: nope
<bazhang> christopher_: agreed.
<wckdkl0wn> Jucato, where would i find the directory once it has installed?
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: that I don't know. sorry
<christopher_> its like kde loves us and is giving us a nice christmas present :)
<bazhang> yep.
<nosrednaekim> chris__: but dolphin won't fix that problem
<chris__> Yep, nautilus can see it just fine
<chris__> so should I just use nautilus?
<christopher_> did you see what it is going to look like i stared at it for 10 mins
<christopher_> if kde4 doesnt get users to switch idk what will
* Jucato quietly notes the difference between KDE 4 and KDE 4.0...
<nosrednaekim> chris__: yeah... thats probably easiest.
<bazhang> christopher_: kde now is really nice; kde4 will be amazing.
<christopher_> cource it is taking alot from open darwin
<Jucato> O.o
<nosrednaekim> beta2 is awful....
<nosrednaekim> what???
<chris__> oh weird
<bazhang> christopher_: which took from Linux/*Nix, correct?
<chris__> after I accessed the HD with nautilus, now there's a desktop icon
<christopher_> actually bsd
<chris__> and it opens Konqueror, which can access the HD now
<Jucato> KDE (4) has nothing (directly) to do with kernels
<christopher_> bsd is a unix varient
<christopher_> i like linux as it has a microkernel
<christopher_> the whole 1 kernel for everything is kind of stupid
<christopher_> and a security risc
<nosrednaekim> chris__: lol
<Jucato> and offtopic, I might add
<chris__> Ah! I found the "Storage Media" menu
<NickPresta> I've been doing a bit of research but I'm curious which Capture Card is best supported? Any suggestions?
<NickPresta> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: HD5500 for sure
<choobakab> hi guys, how do i apt-get kismet, and how do i edit the file for multiserv to get it
<choobakab> hx
<choobakab> hx
<chris__> I suppose I got the "System" menu confused with the "System Menu"
<choobakab> hi guys, how do i apt-get kismet, and how do i edit the file for multiserv to get it
<choobakab> sorry for repeat
<chris__> My bad
<bazhang> chris__: great!
<choobakab> hi guys, how do i apt-get kismet, and how do i edit the file for multiserv to get it
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, thanks. I'm looking at it now. It says it's specifically designed for Linux. Will it work on Windows at all?
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: dunno, but its the absolute best for Linux
<christopher_> 99 percent of the time it is sudo apt-get install "apt-name"
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, okay. Is there any specific brand to stay away from? ATi? etc?
<Jucato> christopher_: btw, Linux kernel isn't microkernel. it's monolithic
<christopher_> replace aptname with program
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: definately not ATI ;)
<choobakab> ok christopher_ i got that, but what is the file i need to unedit so i can get it... right now it says kismet not found..
<choobakab> what file should i edit
<choobakab> to be able to get kismet from a repository
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm i cant find the eggdrop file i just installed with the repositories
<christopher_> http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<choobakab> well what file should i edit to remove the comment to be able to apt-get kisme
<choobakab> tt
<choobakab> what is the file that shiould be edited
<christopher_> jucato sorry my bad
<christopher_> what are you trying to do
<christopher_> ???
<choobakab> install kismet
<choobakab> from ap-get
<choobakab> but i know there is a file i need to uncomment something to be able to get kismet from repository for multiserv
<choobakab> where is the location of this file
<christopher_> check synaptic it is there
<jcs7778> Is there a way to run network manager on kde insted of knetworkmanager which doesn't fulfill my needs?
<christopher_> K>Run Command>Synaptic
<christopher_> and click over and type in the app name
<christopher_> i find a good 80 percent of apps here
<choobakab> WHAT IS THE FILE I NEED TO EDIT TO BE ABLE TO RECIEVE FILES FROM UNISERV
<choobakab> sorry for caps
<christopher_> choobakab
<choobakab> yeah?
<christopher_> start synaptic
<christopher_> its there
<christopher_> right click install
<RobertStuffers> !op | christopher_
<ubotu> christopher_: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<RobertStuffers> !ops | christopher_
<bazhang> choobakab: I beleive you can do it from the gui; just check repositories.
<RobertStuffers> any one using VistaLinux ?
<choobakab> whats synaptic?
<Jucato> christopher_: what is the problem?
<christopher_> he wants to install an app
<christopher_> it exists in synaptic
<choobakab> Jucato:  i want to APT-GET kismet, but its not finding it
<christopher_> it is a packagage handler
<christopher_> it is under the system menu
<choobakab> i think there is a file i need to uncomment to be able to get kismet
<nosrednaekim> choobakab: ah... you need to enable repositories?
<choobakab> yes
<nosrednaekim> !repositories | choobakab
<ubotu> choobakab: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<christopher_> K>Run Command> and type in Synaptic
<DaSkreech> RobertStuffers: Not a good use of !ops
<Jucato> christopher_: he would be on Kubuntu right?
<christopher_> click reload
<nosrednaekim> christopher_: default kubuntu install does not have synaptic
<choobakab> the system could not run "Synaptic"
<christopher_> then why do i have it...
<christopher_> oops
<Jucato> choobakab: use Adept Manager
<christopher_> sorry
<wckdkl0wn> ok how do i install tcl?
<christopher_> how in the world did I get synaptic....
<christopher_> lol
<Jucato> wckdkl0wn: still trying to copmpile?
<choobakab> what is the repository i need to add to be able to download linux
<choobakab> someone paste me a link
<Jucato> christopher_: did you install Ubuntu on top of Kubuntu?
<christopher_> Kubuntu on ubuntu
<Jucato> christopher_: there you have it
<wckdkl0wn> yea Jucato i cant find that directory i am just gonna compile what i have
<christopher_> ahh
<christopher_> sorry
<Jucato> choobakab: you just need universe
<choobakab> what is the link
<choobakab> can you paste me a link
<choobakab> or how to enable uniserve
<Jucato> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<christopher_> so is the kubuntu 7.10 tribe5 stable enough to use?
<christopher_> or should i stick with 7.04 til it is done
<pramod> are there third party sites where i can get new packages to add to the repositoy?
<pramod> repository*
<NickPresta> pramod, getdeb.net
<NickPresta> i believe
<Jucato> christopher_: 7.10 has been released
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> beta
<pramod> u know the link which i can add?
<Jucato> lol! I meant 7.10 beta
<choobakab> CAN YOU PASTE ME THE LINK FOR THE UNISERV REPOSITORY
<choobakab> PLEASE
<Jucato> !caps | choobakab
<christopher_> right is it stable enough? as stable as 7.04
<Jucato> nope
<choobakab> sorry caps my keyboard
<ubotu> choobakab: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<christopher_> k ty ill stick with 04 fer now
<Jucato> you're comparing final release to beta :)
<choobakab> sorry my keygBord sorry
<choobakab> err
<choobakab> so what is the link for uniserve?
<Jucato> choobakab: <ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<christopher_> will reactos ever be done...
<christopher_> lol
<Jucato> ask them
<jcs7778> choobakab:  as root user go into your /etc/apt/sources.list file and un comment the lines
<jcs7778> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<jcs7778> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<christopher_> why didnt they use linux and all and just integrate wine and all the work they are wasting there could give Linux a real boost...
<wers> to uncomment is to remove the # if you are not familiar
<Jucato> christopher_: see their FAQ
<SteamMachine> Hello Everyone!
<choobakab> I ENAbled all the uniserve repositories from adept manger, however when i apt-get install kismet it says could not find package kismet...
<nosrednaekim> hello SteamMachine
<nosrednaekim> choobakab: you have to update your package lists... press the update button
<NickPresta> choobakab, you have to `sudo apt-get update` first
<mneptok> choobakab: sudo apt-get update
<choobakab> k thx
<SteamMachine> So, I was running kmplayer, when I somehow hid the menu bar. Now I'm not sure how to get it back.
<nosrednaekim> try "ctrl+m"
<DaSkreech> SteamMachine: Ctrl+M
<SteamMachine> <3
<SteamMachine> Thanks.
<SteamMachine> Okay, seeya!
<nosrednaekim> NP
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Drive by helpings
<jcs7778> Is there a way to connect to a peap network using knetworkmanager?
<nosrednaekim> drive by questions...
<bazhang> hahaha
<jcs7778> It works fine under gnome networkmanager but the gnome desktop sucks i really don't want to have to switch to gnome to use my wireless connecton
<Jucato> knetworkmanager uses the same backend application as gnome networkmanager...
<DaSkreech> which is networkmanager :)
<bazhang> jcs7778: are you using it on an encrypted network?
<jcs7778> It's a university encrypted wpa network that also needs my student id and password as an extra levle of security
<choobakab> HOW DO I KDESU a file to be able to edit it with Kate?
<jcs7778> it works fine on networkmanager under gnome but i can't figure it out at all on the kde side
<choobakab> HOW DO I KDESU a file to be able to edit it with Kate?
<tekstacy> What is the command to reconfigure x?
<Hirvinen> Alt+F2 -> kdesu kate file
<Hirvinen> Or just kate and open it from there.
<tekstacy> and do I use sudo with dpkg?
<wers> !ksync gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksync gutsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wers> !ksync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nzk_> I tried running beryl-manager, which killed my window system. I ssh'd in and kill -9'd it, and uninstalled beryl-manager, but how do I get my window system back? I know in GNOME it's 'emerald', but I don't know what it's called in KDE.
<jcs7778> kwin --replace
<nzk_> Alright, thanks.
<Jucato> !xconfig | tekstacy
<ubotu> tekstacy: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Hirvinen> tekstacy: With any command that needs root privileges, just precede it with sudo, or if the program is graphical, use kdesu (or gksu).
<nzk_> Nevermind, that didn't work. It says it cannot connect to X server.
<tekstacy> jucato, thanks
<tekstacy> Hirvinen, thanks
<jcs7778> oh, your in the terminal only nzk did you try startx?
<nzk_> jcs7778: I'm ssh'd in using another machine.
<tekstacy> Still kind of new here.
<nzk_> I did startx to no avail.
<nzk_> Should I just reboot?
<nosrednaekim> nzk_: ctrl+alt+bckspce doesn't work?
<nzk_> Forgot about that, thanks.
<nosrednaekim> nzk_: question...., do you have dektop icons hidden?
<jcs7778> bazhang:  It's a university encrypted wpa network that also needs my student id and password as an extra levle of security on the gnome side of the system is see an extra set of fields where i can input the password and id and ive tried it and it works but a similar thing doesn't happen on the kde side.
<bazhang> jcs7778: well, then I would stick with the GNOME for now; you're on Feisty, correct?
<jcs7778> yeah!
<bazhang> jcs7778: maybe add some blue wallpaper...
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> or maybe you could run the gnome networkmanager
<jcs7778> could try that :-)
<tekstacy> can I be logged in twice (local and remote)?
<tekstacy> I'm having trouble connecting to my desktop
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy: yeah.. you can
<nosrednaekim> tekstacy: you can even login twice locally
<tekstacy> cool. Thanks
<intelikey> someone op me.
* quixogre ops intelikey in the head
<quixogre> that work intelikey?
<jcs7778> so no other suggestions about the network thing? Shouldn't you guies be trying your hardes to find a solution to my problem in kde insted of telling me to make gnome look like kde?
<intelikey> /ban *!*@dialup-4.227.114.150.Dial1.Dallas1.Level3.net
<intelikey> no guess not.
<quixogre> jcs7778: when your entering your username and PW in knetworkmanager try adding @domainname.edu or whatever their domain name is. add that to the username part. see if it works
<intelikey> gone
<quixogre> damn. i knew the answer to that problem too
<quixogre> intelikey who you kickin'? and why?
<intelikey> no one obviously.  i'm not an oper
<quixogre> hehe lemme rephrase...who were you TRYING to ban?
<intelikey> that's my ip.
<bazhang> haha
<mneptok> intelikey: need some help?
<mneptok> :)
<quixogre> nice...lucky for you you werent actually op then huh?
* Jucato watches intelikey very carefully...
<intelikey> mneptok well if i was banned from the channel.   i wouldn't come here.......
<Jucato> but I don't do assisted suicide so....
<quixogre> okies. afk again. playing command and conquer on the other PC atm
<NickPresta> intelikey, why do you want to leave us? :)
<quixogre> if i could find an RTS similar to command and conquer, i'd give up windows altogether
<intelikey> just tired i guess.
<ses59_> i am using 64bit and can not get gnash to work on one web site that uses flash player any other ideals that might get it to work?
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jtt> intelikey has been banned why?
<jtt> is jucato the current monitor?
<mneptok> jtt: for not reading backscroll carefully
<jtt> just got on no backscroll at this time
* quixogre sends op cyborz spam
<Jucato> jtt: if he were banned, you wouldn't be able to see him here or read his messages...
<NickPresta> and the world would implode ;)
<jtt> Jucato, ok that makes me feel better as he often appears to have a lot of answers
<intelikey> NickPresta lol
<quixogre> if intelikey werent here, i'd have to find someone else to bug me about switching nicks in chat
<intelikey> jtt yeah my mama told me to try to always make a good false impression
<intelikey> or was that first impression  ???
<mneptok> quixogre: i'll happily oblige
<jtt> intelikey, you ar doing a fine job :)
<intelikey> :)
<quixogre> quiet night...someone yank their video card out while the PC is runnin. i need soemthing to fix
<mneptok> quixogre: when you start changing pants on a crowded street every time your cell phone rings you can start changing nicks when /away
<quixogre> lol mneptok thanks i think
<Jucato> aw.. moral boost day for intelikey :)
<Jucato> er.. morale*
<newsense07> anyone know where i can get libdvdcss2 for kubuntu ?
<NickPresta> !dvd | newsense07
<ubotu> newsense07: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> Jucato just op me....  i'll stop it.
<quixogre> mneptok i was arrested in brest france for that EXACT thing...so does that mean im allowed to change nicks now??
<Jucato> no way :P
<newsense07> NickPresta: thanks
<mneptok> quixogre: i said "crowded." Brest has a population of what ... 47?  ;)
<jtt> is Jucato the current channel boss?
<quixogre> mneptok: lol hey it was crowded...there was even a queue of people trying to get into a dance club
<intelikey> jtt he's one...
<NickPresta> Jucato, is THE boss
<NickPresta> lol
<tzanger> development question for the kubuntu folk... if I get a corefile for a crashed application, is it possible to download the -debug variants of the libs and apply the symbols to the stripped libs that generated the core file?
<jtt> intelikey, ok i am not really familiar with that structure and i am learning
<Jucato> O.o
<jtt> how would i list all the channel bosses?
<quixogre> its amazing. i think of myself as a well-spoken, rational human being. but i get overseas, and suddenly become a loud abusive american ass...i think its something they put in the beer
<Jucato> tzanger: if it's a KDE app, there usually are -dbg packages for them... but I believe there's a new system now for installing debugging symbols
<tzanger> quixogre: haha
<intelikey> jtt what ever you do,  don't call ubotu as  !ops
<tzanger> Jucato: ok, I know fedora puts the symbols in a separate package and leaves the stabs alone
<Jucato> tzanger: same here
<jtt> intelikey, ah, just what i wanted to know, i knew there was some  o p s  or  c o p s command we were not suppose to use unless there was real trouble, thanks
<intelikey> yw
<stdin> intelikey: you know some of us have a highlight just on the command too ;)
<quixogre> anyone here old enough to remember BOFH?
<jtt> i accidentally used it one night and got my had slapped, but not banned
<XenThraL> quixogre: from what I hear of american beer, maybe the thing they put in that other beer overseas is 'alcohol', that you're not used to
<intelikey> stdin yeah... i knew that.  :)
<intelikey> and if it's taboo to say ops the i guess the ops will just have to ban me for saying ops  :)
<quixogre> XenThraL: i gave up drinking american beer when i was 18...but yer right. couldnt POSSIBLY be due to overconsumption...
<mneptok> quixogre: i'm old enough to remember Lily Tomlin's Ernestine
<stdin> intelikey: not "ops", with the '!'
<quixogre> lol mneptok...thats old...
<intelikey> oh you mean !ops    no i didn't know that you had changed that.
<apetrescu> c
<mneptok> quixogre: i was bort during the LBJ administration. missed JFK by a few months.
<Jucato> ok good stdin's here
<Jucato> exit stage left
<stdin> intelikey: helps if ubotu dies for some reason
<intelikey> true.
<intelikey> heh and if ubuntu dies that reason is probably why you are being called at the time...
<stdin> Jucato: I awoke to the sound of my laptop screaming at me. re: #ubuntu
<quixogre> hehe all this chatter of "ops" made me think about bofh...that guy was my idol in high school
<mneptok> oh dear god.
* mneptok feels really old now
<intelikey> mneptok remember the betles daybue ?
<BluesKaj> mneptok, i was 20 when JFK was assassinated , so maybe you don't feel sp old now :)
<quixogre> everyone else was all about the "hackers" craze. not me. i wanted REAL power ;)
<DaSkreech> quixogre: I could install Vista. Want to fix that?
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, there is no fix, only death
* intelikey tips hat to BluesKaj as the oldest or bigest liar in the channel   which ever applies  :)
<quixogre> DaSkreech: thats like intentionally putting a virus on your PC. why would you do it?
<BluesKaj> i was in Toronto on labour day weekend in 1964 when the Beatles did their first Canadian gigs ...
<tzanger> HACK THE PLANET!!! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK THE PLAAAAAAAAAAANETTTT!!!
<tzanger> I hacked a sweet gibson the other night...
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, Toronto is awesome >_>
<BluesKaj> I'm not a liar intelikey , just old :)
<tzanger> ... no, Toronto is not awesome
<intelikey> i said which ever applied
<tzanger> I am stuck in Markham right now
<Jucato> tzanger: please drop the caps
<BluesKaj> yeah NickPresta , you live there , don't you .
<intelikey> one never knows.  this is  IRC where men are men....
<tzanger> Jucato: but it makes the movie so much mroe intense :-)
<NickPresta> I live in the GTA, yep. Not in downtown Toronto
<BluesKaj> ok
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: Grand Touring Automobile?
<BluesKaj> I'm near Manitoulin Island , just a small town
<quixogre> i heard vista doesnt allow dual booting...anyone able to confirm or deny?
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, indeed! ;)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Oldest
<BluesKaj> quixogre, no there are ways around the dual boot prob with vista
<intelikey> DaSkreech i'm not old.
<quixogre> BluesKaj: but vista did try to make it so you couldnt...correct?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj is
<intelikey> i just got out of high school....
<intelikey> err  ummm
* mneptok throws poutine and a Francophone superiority complex at BluesKaj 
<intelikey> 30 years ago ???
<quixogre> met my second wife online...in an AOL chat room
<BluesKaj>  BCD (Boot Configuration Data) is for dual booting
<intelikey> </gags>
<mneptok> quixogre: did she turn out to be a dudeL
<mneptok> ?
<quixogre> ironically, we divorced because i was always online..
<quixogre> mneptok: god i hope not. we had sex lots
<stdin> erm
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> mneptok heh
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<quixogre> sorry
<BluesKaj> mneptok, francophone superiority complex eh ...that's a contradiction in terms :)
<mneptok> BluesKaj: i didn't say "well-deserved" ;)
<quixogre> i think my next wifes gonna be asian...i wanna learn chinese
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: We can't say sex?
<intelikey> so you want to know chinese...
<DaSkreech> quixogre: fascinating discussion can you continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<quixogre> DaSkreech: its a linux support channel...most of us dont know what it means
<BluesKaj> quixogre, http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<stdin> DaSkreech: "Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly." < see the word "topic" in there ;)
<DaSkreech> yeah but that was covered by !ot already
* hydrogen wonders why theres a kubuntu-offtopic and an ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrogen> can you really have DE-centric offtopic?
<hydrogen> sounds like a stretch to me :)
<quixogre> hydrogen. so we dont intermingle with those pesky gnome users...
<intelikey> gnomes are short.
<nosrednaekim> and slave away for Santa...
<intelikey> </steriotipical_bable>
<nosrednaekim> dummies.
<hydrogen> quixogre: well, yes.. I can see how we'd want to preserve the blood of the master race
<quixogre> if gdm, and kdm users conferred. someone might figure out they're extremely similar...would RUIN years of gentle rivalry
<demon_spork> how do I get the webinterface working in ktorrent?  it says that the php executable is no in the path
<intelikey> i'm with hydrogen lets protect the human race.
<intelikey> no gnomes allowed.
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: there is also ##oftopic
<bazhang> demon_spork:  Feisty? I think you need to upgrade to the latest version (should be over 2.14).
<hydrogen> there are a huge amout of offtopic channels
<bazhang> and this is one of them...
<quixogre> okies. enough room disruption for now. im heading back to Command & Conquer
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: there needs to be multiple ones in case someone gets ontopic in there
<intelikey> demon_spork no php executable in the path...   it is possable that php is not installed.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Santa was programmed with too high standards .. for gnomes
<DaSkreech> So everyone is naughty
<demon_spork> bazhang, I installed from feisty-backports because the current version crashes frequently when DHT is turned on.  I may have solved it, I found that I may have to install php5-cli to make it work
<DaSkreech> quixogre: There was a C&C clone on happypenguin.org
<bazhang> demon_spork: I had that very same problem; ended up going with deluge-- a much superior torrent client.
<BluesKaj> well sacktime for old guys ...nite all, take care :)
<stragee> anyone figured out how to get the x-fi 64bit drivers working?
<mneptok> bazhang: i hate to disagree, but Ktorrent is far more mature and feature complete than is Deluge
<NickPresta> recent versions of KTorrent are awesome. And their devs are really helpful
<bazhang> demon_spork: if you really must use ktorrent, then there is a workaround; I believe it's to enable dht, quit ktorrent, then restart it, and don't touch the dht again.
<bazhang> Of course ktorrent is awesome; but around 2.1.. it got very iffy; just wanted to get away from Santa..oops.
<demon_spork> bazhang, feisty-backports version works fine
<mneptok> demon_spork: what is the goal? a torrent client you can control from anywhere?
<demon_spork> yes
<demon_spork> and a bandwidth scheduler is also required
<mneptok> demon_spork: i recommend bittornado + ssh
<mneptok> it's what we use for releases
<intelikey>  S S H
<intelikey>  S S H </chant>
<ubuntu_> hi.i reinstall xp and chage where the linux hdd was conected now i; trying to get back the grub but it4s not working
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> demon_spork: try rtorrent, a walkthrough is here: kmandla.wordpress.com
<intelikey> ubuntu_ you will also need to edit your /etc/fstab if you are not using UUID's for the root fs
<stragee> so no one has tried the 64bit drivers for x-fi yet?
<demon_spork> stragee, it is out!!!!
<stragee> yeap
<demon_spork> stragee, does that also mean there is a 32 bit driver?
<demon_spork> when did it come out
<stragee> not yet - the driver is available now
<stragee> err rather the 32-bit version is not available, but the 64-bit is available now
<demon_spork> rawr
<intelikey> that's what i thought he said
<stragee> i'm just not good with compiling - and apparently there is a homemade patch for it, but I can't seem to find directions that made sence
<demon_spork> a friend of mine is stuck on windows because of that card, now I can get him to convert to Linux!!!  I will even install the driver for him
<intelikey> x-fi ?
<stragee> i'm running kubuntu atm and loving it ;), no sound yet though
<stragee> x-fi is a soundcard brand created by a company called "Creative"
<intelikey> i only turn sound on when i want to hear something.
<stragee> =)
<district> have a question
<intelikey> so x-fi is next generation of  sb  ?
<stragee> aye
<intelikey> k
<district> who's support guy?
<district> here
<NickPresta> intelikey, I believe the card is "endorsed" by Fatal1ty, a pro gamer, as it boasts being one the best quality cards
<Jucato> !ask | district
<ubotu> district: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stragee> i was really hoping someone here would be able to give me a step by step on setting up this x-fi driver hehe
<intelikey> NickPresta sounds like next gen. sb   <knods>
<intelikey> district does it matter who?    just describe the issue concisely and explain the desired end,   you'll get an answer.
<district> Ok, what's equivalent to ctrl-alt-delete in windows for kubuntu ?
<intelikey> ctrl-alt-esc
<intelikey> maybe.
<Jucato> district: try Ctrl+Esc too
<district> ok, good
<intelikey> yes  Ctrl+Esc too
<Jucato> intelikey: Ctrl+Alt+Esc brings up only xkill....
<Jucato> ctrl+alt+del in windows brings up the running processes table
<intelikey> Jucato true.   was just thinking of killing blah not listing them...
<Jucato> plus a few other stuff, which would be the equivalent of KSysGuard
<district> yeah, i need that
* mneptok whispers "htop"
* Jucato whispers "ksysguard"
* intelikey throws rocks and mneptok 
<mneptok> Jucato: useless if X dies. or remotely. or in another DE.
<Jucato> you threw mneptok?!?! O.o
<intelikey> mneptok he did specify  kde
<Jucato> mneptok: true.. but you wouldn't press Ctrl+Alt+Del in tty and expect  a window to pop up right? :)
<mneptok> i'd use the tool that's right for the job. that's a CLI process viewer.
<intelikey> district don't worry,   we do this all the time....
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> if you're confused... blame stdin
<mneptok> district: are you scared of a terminal?
<intelikey> lol
<district> so what would bring process viewer and halt?
<intelikey> and call the !ops about it   lol
<stdin> please /msg Jucato  for all your needs :)
<mneptok> district: also, if you're confused, ask stdin to explain everything.
* Jucato disables all PM's temporarily
<mneptok> district: are you scared of a terminal?
<intelikey> district Ctrl+Esc
* intelikey writes a script to /msg flood Jucato  just to test...
<district> what u mean?
<Jucato> mneptok: aw you're confusing him now :P
<district> oh it works
<intelikey> see
<district> cool
<intelikey> he told you...
<intelikey> you thought i was going to take credit for that Jucato ?
<district> thanks
<Jucato> intelikey: fine by me actually
<NickPresta> goodnight #kubuntu
<Jucato> by head's vista enough as it is :)
<intelikey> lol
* Jucato answers for #kubuntu... good night NickPresta
<intelikey> NickPresta
<DaSkreech> Night
<mneptok> district: are       you          scared         of           a           terminal?
* mneptok taps the mic
<intelikey> district if Jucato wont say it i will,  you're welcome
<ubuntu_> Jucato: its me
<Jucato> it's who?
<ubuntu_> Jucato: pikachu ><
<Jucato> O.o
<ubuntu_> loool
<RobertStuffers> kubuntu is dah BomB
<intelikey> have you walked your pikachu today ?
<district> sorry don't know much
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: I choose you!
<ubuntu_> o.O
<usser> damn its like all offtopic on every ubuntu channel ))
<intelikey> ubuntu_ are you still haveing issues with grub ?
<ubuntu_> ok fun over i trying to recover my grub here
<DaSkreech> usser: Hmm?
<ubuntu_> yes
<DaSkreech> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> usser this is offnight, didn't you get the memo ?
<ubuntu_> i got the page allredy
<usser> intelikey: oh really, dang it, working overtime again
<usser> mm
<usser> offnight is offtopic night or night off?
<district> weird names huh?
<Jucato> it ends now
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<intelikey> ubuntu_  you can see a list of partitions with either of two commands     sudo fdisk -l      or   cat /proc/partitions     you will have to install grub for the new address.
* mneptok pours raw passion and fire ants down Hobbsee's socks
<ubuntu_> intelikey:  DaSkreech this is wa i get wen i try to recover the grub http://pastebin.com/m54278693
<Hobbsee> thanks mneptok
<ubuntu_> first my xp wasnt in master had to chainge that
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: What's the problem with that problem?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: for you? the moon. or maybe a glow-in-the-dark moon sticker.
<district> another Q:  i deleted adept manger and now i can't get it to show up in xmenu
<Hobbsee> mneptok: :)
<Jucato> district: how did you delete it exactly?
<ubuntu_> intelikey: why will i use sudo fdisk -l zhen i can just go in sys settings... too see the;
<ubuntu_> m
<district> i'm not sure
<elecninja> Did you detete the shortcut?
<district> i tried to reinstall it but won't show it in xmenu
<bazhang> district: you can always use the terminal.
<intelikey> ubuntu_ no reason.   i'm just being dumb i guess
<ElecNinja> Maybe run "adept_installer" in the command line to see what happens
<Jucato> district: press Alt+F2, and type in "adept_manager" or "adept_installer"
<Jucato> if they run, it means the program is still there, just not in your K Menu
<district> hold it - i 'll try and see
<ubuntu_> Jucato: me?
<Jucato> no, district
<ubuntu_> Jucato: pikachu ><
<intelikey> ubuntu_ but suffer me a bit more dumbness,   mount your root file system on /target and do   sudo grub-install --root /target hda
<ubuntu_> intelikey: lol
<district> ah, it works again
<district> cool
<bazhang> intelikey: what would the command be for an external sata drive?
<district> how did that happen
<intelikey> bazhang to do what with it ?
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mneptok> intelikey: make it higher capacity
<bazhang> to add an external linux install to grub
<mneptok> intelikey: like, what's the command to make my 250GB PATA internal drive a 750GB eSATA drive with enclosure?
<drarem> what is this gconf-editor, it reminds me of the registry editor in windoze due to its database-ic nature
<intelikey> bazhang if grub is already installed you just edit your menu.lst   normally found in /boot/grub    and use the UUID of the filesystem
<bazhang> intelikey: sorry, to add an external install of Linux on a SATA drive to the existing GRUB menu. Thanks!
<district> so then how do one pt adept manger into xmenu?
<Jucato> drarem: that's the only thing it has in common with registry editor. the looks and way you use it
<DaSkreech> drarem: Yeah kinda. but that's a gnome question
<Jucato> drarem: gconf-editor is a GNOME utility to handle GNOME config files. might want to ask in #ubuntu for more info
<mneptok> drarem: i thought the same thing when i saw the space shuttle. i was like, "DAMN! WHEELS! just like my chariot!"
<intelikey> bazhang you "might" need to add an entry in /boot/grub/device.map  too
<drarem> ok thanks
<drarem> yea, only you need team of pegasus to pull the chariot into space
<intelikey> when it rains it pours
<mneptok> drarem: Microsoft promises that in an upcoming service pack
<Jucato> ...
<district> so then how do one put adept manger into xmenu?
<RobertStuffers> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> when it reigns we poors
<Jucato> district: right-click on the K Menu icon and select Menu Editor
<ubuntu_> intelikey: which i had to mount to /target the xp or linux?
<RobertStuffers> anyone plays UrT on kubuntu ?
<intelikey> the linux
<district> got it, then what?
<RobertStuffers> linux says that kde is the real deal for a dev to work ;D
<intelikey> i guess everyone will streighten up now that the doctor is back....
<Jucato> offtopic RobertStuffers
<mneptok> exclamationpoint Jucato
<ubuntu_> intelikey: did thqt it give ;e so;e funny thing qbout help
<Jucato> mneptok: I'm giving the bot a break... just so as not to state something he himself triggered earlier :)
<Jucato> and btw, exclamationpointandpipe :)
<RobertStuffers> Jucato: your mind is offtopic
<stragee> anyone here familiar with compiling drivers?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ man grub-install   and check the switch    i know there is a single letter switch  just don't recall off hand.
<Jucato> RobertStuffers: it isn't. but you are. so please stop it or leave. thank you
<RobertStuffers> isnt it the same as other software ?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ i.e.  --root   may not be correct.
<bazhang> intelikey: thanks!
<mneptok> RobertStuffers: do you see clouds on the horizon?
<Hobbsee> RobertStuffers: please stop trolling.  now.
<bazhang> good night all! tha nks for the help!
<RobertStuffers> Jucato: ill leave just after your depart
<stragee> i'm really new at compiling and could use some help ;)
<Jucato> sorry. that won't happen at all
* mneptok listens to the distant rumble of approaching thunder
<stdin> Jucato is *forever*
<Jucato> hehe
<intelikey> long libe Jucato
<intelikey> v
<RobertStuffers> long live ME
* intelikey doubts that.
* mneptok listens to the now not-so-distant rumble of approaching thunder
<Jucato> RobertStuffers: please follow the IRC guidelines and behave. final warning
<Hobbsee> [13:32]  <mneptok> chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga chugga
<mneptok> :)
* Hobbsee notes that RobertStuffers has about <---> far to go
<RobertStuffers> Jucato: is your boss ?
<Hobbsee> no.  technically, i'm probably his.
<stdin> all your bases are belong to Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> :)
<drarem> that is so early 2000's
<intelikey> <-->  and counting
<drarem> pre-blog era
<Jucato> intelikey: please ignore what's happening and continue helping ubuntu_ :)
<stdin> (except for base 2, that's intelikey's)
<RobertStuffers> drarem: its not 2000 its y2k
<Jucato> (underscore 2)
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | RobertStuffers
<ubotu> RobertStuffers: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> im lost
<Jucato> ok, just to be fair, no more offtopic
<intelikey> Jucato he didn't say anything else...    and i don't have grub on this box  so i can't check the man page for him.
<stragee> can anyone officially support me with compiling a driver? hehe
<Jucato> me wonders if stdin could assist.. wrist starting to hurt again..
<ubuntu_> stdin: pikachu ><
<Hobbsee> bye then :D
<Jucato> darn I didn't get to do it :P
<drarem> this gconf-editor prevented me from seeing my trashcan on my desktop, had to change the setting to see and use it - while under KDE
<mneptok> and here's the rain. ;)
<stdin> afaik "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/target/boot " should do it
<Jucato> er..rain or train... O.o
<Jucato> drarem: why would it? they don't have the same desktop rules/settings
<intelikey> ubuntu_ there is another way.    you can run a grub shell and set the  root <your linux root>    install (hd0)
<mneptok> Jucato: the rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain trains
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: but there was no rain when we were there!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: you make the sky stop crying.
<ubuntu_> i give up ill just reinstall linux
<drarem> don't know, maybe i'm not running pure kde
<Jucato> yikes
<ubuntu_> stdin: xp
<intelikey> some one please give me opps !
<mneptok> Hobbsee: which nicely offsets your ability to make the earth fart
<ubuntu_> ???
<drarem> they have merged and are living in a symbiotic stage
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> drarem: maybe you're running KDE apps on GNOME... or maybe GNOME is your primary  running desktop
<stdin> ubuntu_: I don't dual-boot with windows, so I'm not sure about that
<ubuntu_> lol ops fight
<Hobbsee> nah..
<drarem> something must not be right then, I tried other desktops, went back to kde
<ubuntu_> o.O
<rickey> #kubuntu
* ubuntu_ stdin is not anymore in the lst of xp killer seems to me he dont know much 
<ubuntu_> sorry
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> ubuntu_ ok,  i installed grub just to check the man page for you.     it's not  --root   it is   --root-directory   use that   it will work
<ubuntu_> login out to reinstall linux
<rickey> hello everyone
<Jucato> hello
<intelikey> surely you could have ran   man grub-install   and seen that....
<rickey> how are you doing tonigth
<intelikey> rickey don't ask.   it wont hurt.
<rickey> that bad
<rickey>  hummmmm ive have a good day
<intelikey> me too, but i came in here and got over it real quick.
<rickey> hey everyday is a good day as long as kubuntu kick,s butt
<ubuntu_> intelikey: it still give me a unny help thing
<intelikey> ubuntu_  ls -ld /target/boot    for me please
<rickey> anyday without bill gates , is a good day
<drarem> wonder what would have happened if nerdy bill gates would have been beaten up that day and never developed windows.. would it be an apple world?
<ubuntu_> intelikey: command not found
<Dr_willis> apple is its own worst enemy.. we would be using Apple4's by now. :)
<drarem> apple and amiga
<intelikey> intelikey shouldn't be a command.
<Dr_willis> Amiga WAS its own worst enemy.. such potential...
<intelikey> ubuntu_  that's lower case   L S
<rickey> nope linux would have came to the top of the heap  long time ago
<ubuntu_> intelikey: u qre giving me some crazy command
<intelikey> ok i'll quit.
<ubuntu_> lol
<intelikey> no big deal.   let someone else take over.
<ubuntu_> im just going to reinstal no biggee
<district_> anyone here, i need more help with the menu editor
<pillowpants> whats your favorite test based browser
<pillowpants> text*
<intelikey> what ever works for you ubuntu_
<rickey> i am going dsl in a few day
<rickey> ife is good
<Jucato> district_: what seems to be the problem?
<rickey> life is good
<intelikey> pillowpants for file  or web ?
<district_> hey jucato i'm new to this
<pillowpants> www
<ubuntu_> intelikey: befor i reinstaal how do i get to see my desktop?
<intelikey> elinks
<hydrogen> mine is dog
<pillowpants> internet browser i should have mentioned
<ubuntu_> intelikey: it have a lock on it
<intelikey> ubuntu_ idk.
<district_> i tried what you said
<Jucato> district_: ok let's check first. when you open the K Menu,do you see an Add/Remove Programs there?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ maybe someone else can help.
<district_> but it crashed
<Jucato> district_: let's check first what you're missing
<hydrogen> dog is easily the best text based browser
<district_> i'm missing adept manager
<Jucato> district_: click on the K Menu  System
<intelikey> pillowpants elinks    incase you missed it.
<ubuntu_> Jucato: my file have a lock on it how do i get in to see wq is there
<ubuntu_> ?
<Jucato> district_: adept Manager isn't there?
<district_> i did
<pillowpants> intelikey : ill check it
<district_> no not there
<pillowpants> i was using lynx, but it seemed sort of limiting
<intelikey> pillowpants links2 can do text or pickies  with the  -g switch.
<district_> so i right clik and
<district_> in menu editor
<Jucato> district_: ok so let's do it this way. right-click on the K Menu, select Menu Editor
<intelikey> pillowpants but lacks ssl support  and elinks does ssl
<district_> i go into system
<district_> in menu editor
<Jucato> district_: then go select the System submenu and click on the New icon (or File -> New Item)
<district_> ok
<intelikey> pillowpants with svgalibs you can view pictures even vidios with vlc   in the console   no X needed
<Jucato> district_: you should now have a blank entry there. put in these information
<pillowpants> intelikey : whoa, i didnt know that
<intelikey> now you do.
<pillowpants> videos in the console is not something i thought was possible
* intelikey does it all time.
<Jucato> district_: Name: Adept Manager. Description: Manage Packages. Command: adept_manager.
<district_> do i type adept manager there?
<Jucato> district_: then enable these 2 options: [ ]  Enable launch feedback and [ ]  Run as a different user
<intelikey> pillowpants i hardly ever start X   it's not even installed on this box.
<Jucato> district_: got that?
<district_> why do i check run as different user?
<district_> yes
<Jucato> district_: so that it will run it as admin
<pillowpants> intelikey : so you just work from console?
<Jucato> district_: "run as a different user" without a given user name will run the app as admin/root
<district_> it does?
<pillowpants> intelikey : what sort of things do you use your comp for? just programming?
<Jucato> district_: you can click on the icon box and search for the adept manager icon
<district_> oh i see
<Jucato> district_: then save it. and you're good to go
<Jucato> district_: remember the command should be "adept_manager" (w/ underscore)
<district_> oh allright,  thanks
<intelikey> pillowpants yeah,    and you will be asking, so i'll just answer.    you need svgalibs  and  vlc-plugin-svgalib   have to configure svgalibs in /etc/vga/*    then just   /usr/bin/vlc.real -V svgalib <vidio_file_name>
<district_> i'll see if it works, kind of complicated
<intelikey> you get one console with full screen vidio and the others are normal.
<intelikey> pillowpants i don't "program"  that's the kind of thing Jucato does,  i just write scripts,  manipulate files, gather info, and such.
<district_> anyway, thanks, it seems to work jucato, thanks
<intelikey> and annoy people in #kubuntu with offtopic chatter
<Jucato> s/manipulate files/manipulate people/
<hydrogen> Jucato: die!
<hydrogen> i was going to make a much more witty comment
<intelikey> only on tuesdays
<hydrogen> and you stole it
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :0
<hydrogen> that wasn't witty at all
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> that's what you get for being late :)
<hydrogen> I was right in the middle of writing "hmm.. when did we start calling kubuntu users files?"
<hydrogen> and you had to make that comment
<Jucato> nah that's not witty... too intellectual :P
<intelikey> i told you i started "only on tuesdays"
<Jucato> requires much more thinking, let alone parsing :)
<stdin> remember to linux/intelikey, everything is a file (or inode)
<hydrogen> you're cut off then intelikey!
<hydrogen> its wednesday
<hydrogen> now
<intelikey> stdin glad you corrected that,     it's   inode.
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> I knew you'd correct me, so I pre-empted it
<intelikey> hydrogen been cut off for 4 hours now.
<intelikey> :)
<district_> hey, alright so far, got anoher Q
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> ones your limit
<hydrogen> come back tommorow
<hydrogen> what do you think this is, a free for all?
<district_> just testing, no
<district_> ok, i like to know
<intelikey> i mentioned M$ writing inodes all over the fs   in an explanation for why one should defrag before resizing M$ file systems    in #ubuntu the other day   and some professional   jumped all over me for it....     heh. such is the life of a sailor.
<district_> how do i update
<intelikey> seems that using   M$   and   inodes    was totally out of line,
<intelikey> </rant>   sorry.
<district_> from version 7.04 to version 7.10 - i have the cd gutsy gibbon
<Jucato> district_: you want to upgrade to a beta release already?
<intelikey> district_ do you have  a seperate fs for your home ?
<district_> do i type update-something?
<Jucato> district_: which kind of CD did you get?
<district_> yes i have the update
<district_> beta release
<district_> from softpedia.com
<hero> can konqueror use toolbars that will work in firefox?
<Jucato> district_: which kind. Live CD or Alternate Install CD?
<hero> stumbleupon, for instance
<district_> i downloaded iso file and burned it into a cd
<intelikey> district_ is your home on a seperate file system ?   if it is, just install.
<Doctor_Nick> two more weeks until gutsy
<district_> but does that erase all the old files?
<intelikey> yep   all that's not in /home    and there too if you tell it to.
<district_> have to go thru all that partitions and all
<tetreaul> Probably a dumb question for you guys... I can see my windows partition and I can read files from it but I can't write to it. Is this just a permissions thing? ie chmod will work?
<stdin> district_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<Jucato> district_: if what you got is a Live CD, you won't be able to use that to upgrade. you can only use that for new installations
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | tetreaul
<ubotu> tetreaul: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> tetreaul chmod will NOT work.   permissions are a psyudo bit, i.e. not existing on the M$ fs       use ntfs-3g  and a mask    i.e.  dmask=000,fmask=111    or  umask=000
<tetreaul> hmm... I assumed that was automatically installed... what is letting me read from my windows partition right now?
<district_> so then next logical Q IS HOW DO I UPGRADE TO VERSION &>!)?
<tetreaul> thanks all
<district_> sorry
<tetreaul> I'll work with ntfs-3g
<district_> caps on
<stdin> district_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52 < read it this time
<district_> it sounded like  was yelling huh?
<district_> sorry
<intelikey> tetreaul you'll still nead a mask,    whether in the fstab  or on the command line when you mount it.
<district_> damn those caps
<mmmiiikkkeee> installing compiz-kde gives me an error since compiz-core is a newer version then it wants... any one have any luck installing compiz in kde?
<mmmiiikkkeee> in gusty
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: well yea
<hero> so... no stumbleupon toolbar in konqueror then?
<district_> so then how do i upgrade to version 7.10?
<intelikey> district_ don't try to cover up,   we know that  "&>!)"  was not caps-lock
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: works here
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: do apt-get update there was update of compiz packages today
<stdin> district_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52 < last time I'm going to tell you
<district_> i had accidently turnon caps by mistake
<andycr> caps off 1234 CAPS ON 1234
<district_> while i was typing
<intelikey> and held it down  it seems
<stdin> *read* the link
<ubuntu_> wii
<mmmiiikkkeee> i did: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde
<district_> i'm really sorry
<intelikey> the shouting i can tolerate,  the lying to cover it up   i can't.
<district_> sorry i don't know why that happened
<pillowpants> intelikey : thats cool, thanks
<intelikey> accepted.
<intelikey> pillowpants welcome.
<ubuntu_> does gusty look like feisty?or it look like ubuntu?
<flaccid> neither ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> 7.04
<district_> honest mistake
<ubuntu_> flaccid: so if i install gusty i loose feisty?
<Creationist> Can someone please tell me how to customize additional panels?  Seems there's no way to adjust the size and add certain applets to anything but the Main Panel...
<flaccid> ubuntu, if you install over it, yes
<flaccid> or if you upgrade it
<Creationist> ubuntu_: You can install it onto a different partition and you won't lose Feisty.
<district_> thanks for your help jucato, really, thanks
<stdin> Creationist: there is a drop down list to choose which panel to configure in the settings
<ubuntu_> flaccid: is it like moving from windows 2000 to xp?
<flaccid> most people will want gutsy as its in beta/dev
<flaccid> *not*
<district_> i appreciate it
<flaccid> ubuntu, not really.
<Creationist> stdin: Yeah, I saw that.... problem is, it only lists "Main Panel" and "External Taskbar" ... even though I didn't ADD an external taskbar, but just another "panel"
<stdin> unless you know how to fix a broken system, do *not* install gutsy
<intelikey> Creationist you right click on them   the settings have a drop down menu on one tab that picks which pannel you are working on....   but that may have changed over the last two releases, so don't listen to me.
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: do dpkg -l compiz which version is it?
<flaccid> only people that want to put up with bugs and help fixing them/test should use gutsy at this stage
<Creationist> intelikey: Yeah... see my message to stdin
<ubuntu_> flaccid: if i upgrade to gusty will i loose all my data like music etc?
<intelikey> sorry. Creationist   was typing while you were.
<flaccid> ubuntu_ no
<mmmiiikkkeee> 1:0.6.0+git200
<ubuntu_> flaccid: does it look slick like feisty?
<ubuntu_> 7.04
<Creationist> ubuntu_: It looks better, I think ;)
<flaccid> yeah its pretty click i guess
<flaccid> err slick
<ubuntu_> u tink?
<intelikey> and yes i did see it.   but was already that the  [enter]  key and didn't get to read it before i posted.
<mmmiiikkkeee> here is the error i get http://pastebin.com/m19780c70
<Creationist> intelikey: Ah... I've done that.
<flaccid> they both use kde, they just mod the artwork for each new release
<stdin> Creationist: hmm, not sure then. it may be a bug that it can't be configured, take a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and see if there's a bug report for it
<ubuntu_> did anyone try out gusty?
<flaccid> im on gutsy atm
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: nope seems fine, hang on i'lll get my compiz-kde
<ubuntu_> atm?
<flaccid> well actually im on windows at the moment, but gutsy on other notebook
<Creationist> stdin: Well, I'm running Gutsy right now, but I remember having the same problem with Edgy and Feisty.  Finally went to gnome for Feisty.
<ubuntu_> do gusty have a live cd?
<ubuntu_> for me to see wa it look like
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: you on gutsy?
<mmmiiikkkeee> yes
<intelikey> Creationist you can also ask in the support channel    #ubuntu+1   :)
<stdin> Creationist: I can't find it in gutsy either
<Creationist> ubuntu_: I think you worry more on how it WORKS than how it LOOKS ;)
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: oh wait do u use x64 distribution?
<mmmiiikkkeee> no
<ubuntu_> Creationist: it's both
<flaccid> it comes in live cd
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: also, remove the 3rd party PPA repo, compiz is in the main archive
<ubuntu_> looks and how it works
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: damn
<ubuntu_> does gusty come with konqueror?
<flaccid> sure does ubuntu_
<Creationist> ubuntu_: It shouldn't be.  You can ALWAYS make it look exactly how you want it to.  You can't always make it work properly... especially since it is far from stable at the moment.
<pillowpants> oh, is gutsy officially "out"?
<flaccid> well i think it does iirc. that and dolphin
<Creationist> pillowpants: Nope.
<pillowpants> Creationist : oh
<usser> mmmiiikkkeee: yea that might be your problem
<ubuntu_> Creationist: didnt they say it was coming out oct?
<stdin> ubuntu_: it's out in 15 days
<Creationist> ubuntu_: Yes, it is... but there's a lot of October left ;)
<usser> ubuntu_: oct 18th official release date
<flaccid> ubuntu_: join #ubuntu+1
<pillowpants> how do you exit X server to console?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i get it
<pillowpants> kubuntu seems to come standard with no boot to console
<pillowpants> it just boots straight to x login
<ubuntu_> Creationist: funny
<stdin> pillowpants: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<flaccid> pillowpants, kill kdm. but you might just wanna do a tty - press ctrl + alt + f2
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea i had compiz installed a while ago... when you had to use a 3rd party repo
<quixogre> pillow, if you're using kde, can choose console login at the boot screen
<pillowpants> flaccid : alright
<flaccid> pillowpants, thats correct, but you have quite a few ttys..
<Creationist> pillowpants: You can choose to login through a console by selecting that option from the Login screen.
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: they are conflicting, you should only need the official repos for compiz
<pillowpants> Creationist, flaccid : ill do that
<ubuntu_> stdin: the 15?will it be stable?when i upgrade to it will it just be like a nother kernel?
<pillowpants> is there anyone else here who just uses console?
<pillowpants> and doesnt use X for their daily comp uses?
<deeder> haha nope
<Creationist> pillowpants: Not sure why anyone would use Ubuntu for that...
* Daisuke_Laptop points to intelikey
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
* usser this 3d stuff has really come a long way in the past year or so
<stdin> ubuntu_: in 15 days it will be released as stable. then you can upgrade
<Creationist> usser: Yeah, I lost the ability to run Compiz when I installed Gutsy :(
<pillowpants> stdin: thats when gutsy will be a "stable release"?
<stdin> pillowpants: yeah
<Creationist> pillowpants: Well, that's the hope ;)
<pillowpants> stdin : cool
<usser> Creationist: how come what happened?
<intelikey> pillowpants if it ever is....  :)
<ubuntu_> stdin: will it have the live cd to see wa it look like?and will u upgrade to?will kubuntu chat go dead?
<ubuntu_> o.O
<stdin> pillowpants: you want a console user, intelikey seems to fit that description
* intelikey hides.
<Creationist> usser: The nVidia drivers in Gutsy don't work right for me... either that or Compiz just doesn't like my computer anymore.  Of course, I used to run Gnome...
<pillowpants> stdin : yeah, i was amazed at it a second ago
<pillowpants> i was just asking if anyone else here does it
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: i already fingered you as captain console before you had the nick collision :P
<stdin> ubuntu_: 1) yes, 2) don't need to, I already have, 3) no, why would it?
<pillowpants> i was messing with setting up a file server a few days ago and couldnt get x to load, so i just managed everything from console
<pillowpants> the first time ive really done that
<intelikey_hiden> <whistles inosently>
<usser> Creationist: hm, in gutsy it really should be a matter of enabling restricted drivers
<usser> Creationist: what video card u have?
<Creationist> usser: Yeah, that's what I did...
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu_: 3) it will probably jump to 500 people or so for at least a few days, and expect the repos to be slow
<usser> Creationist: and what happened?
<Creationist> usser: It's a Geforce 6200
<Creationist> usser: Well, using the restricted drivers will either distort my resolution or just not let me change resolutions at all.
<Creationist> usser: Interestingly enough, I can run Unreal Tournament 2004 without a problem (although with poorer performance than I got with Feisty)
<usser> Creationist: whats the desired resolution? did u try editing xorg.conf?
<ubuntu_> Daisuke_Laptop: slow?can i choose to upgrade with symnaptic?
<usser> ubuntu_: i believe thats one of the options yes
<ubuntu_> but i perfer adept
<stdin> ubuntu_: when it's releases there will be instructions to upgrade with adept
<Creationist> usser: I haven't changed the xorg.conf because it's all correct from what I can tell.  My desired/native resolution for my monitor is 1400x1050
<usser> Creationist: hm, can u pastebin it just for the heck of it.
<hydrogen> most instructions will probably tell you to just install update-manager
<hydrogen> even though its a gnome program only in feisty
<stdin> hydrogen: no, adept will do it now (finally)
<ubuntu_> stdin: instructions?cant i just do sudo apt-get upg* or just look for the option that adepts sows when it have a new kernel?
<hydrogen> stdin: I've yet to see adept do anything properly... I'm not going to trust it :)
<Creationist> usser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39425/
<stdin> ubuntu_: it's not a normal upgrade
<intelikey_hiden> dist-upgrade   but you have to change the sources.list
<intelikey_hiden> this nick's just too long.
<_2> now
<stdin> that's not the recommended way any more
<flaccid> pillowpants, keep in mind kubuntu is a deskop operating system
<_2> stdin are you saying that non-gui users will have to install kde and use adpet to do it the "recommended" way ?
<_2> adpet  heh
<Creationist> usser: Now, when I use System Settings to try and change the resolution, it gives me all those options.  But when I select a different resolution and click "Apply," it doesn't change the resolution, but still says it's "Testing new settings..."
<stdin> _2: no, non-gui uses can do "sudo do-release-upgrade" :)
<_2> a perl script no doubt
<stdin> (from the update-manager-core package)
<_2> or is it python ?
<stdin> probably python knowing ubuntu :p
<hydrogen> no no!
<hydrogen> its python
<hydrogen> it should be ruby
<stdin> everything is python in ubuntu
<hydrogen> but not everyone is perfect
<hydrogen> regrettably
* _2 doesn't have python* installed...
<hydrogen> well then
<usser> Creationist: well it really looks allright apart from that device #, screen #, monitor # sections at the bottom u can safely delete those
<hydrogen> I guess you will have to get old school creative in order to upgrade
<hydrogen> poor you!
<stdin> _2: look at it's dependencies :p "python2.5, python-central (>= 0.5.8), python (<< 2.6), python (>= 2.4), python-apt (>= 0.6.16.2), lsb-release, python-gnupginterface"
<stdin> that's a lot of python
<Creationist> usser: Hmm.. that's weird.  Could that be causing my problem?
<_2> junk    imo
<usser> Creationist: no not really they are non functional anyway
<hydrogen> woah woah woah
<hydrogen> it depends on lsb-release?
<hydrogen> eff it, i'm uninstalling it now
<hydrogen> bloat!
<stdin> I think ubuntu-standard depends in it too
<stdin> or -minimal, not sure
<hydrogen> yep
<hydrogen> removing that as well
<hydrogen> kernel, bash, coreutils.. upstart, thats all I need!
<usser> Creationist: u may also try deleting everything in that "Screen" section the modes line everything except for 1400x1050
<_2> "python (<< 2.6), python (>= 2.4),"  <<<   i.e.  2.5 only  but that's quite redundant after the  "python2.5," entry.
<stdin> hydrogen: is "Installed-Size: 80" bloat ? :p
<usser> Creationist: line 109
<Creationist> usser: I just saved my xorg.xonf file and got this error: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-nrossin" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Creationist> usser: Probably not a big deal, but I've been getting some random permission errors since I installed Gutsy
<khaije1> Creationist: are you a creationist?
<hydrogen> stdin: yes.. thats one line of a log file that I can't have any more!
<Creationist> khaije1: What gave that away? ;)
<stdin> Creationist: that's normal
<Creationist> stdin: Okay ...
<usser> Creationist: yea that happens here too
<khaije1> Creationist: i was just wondering if the meaning of your handle was a personal belief or a random whim, as is often the case
<_2> khaije1 am i binary ?
<Creationist> khaije1: Both, I guess :P
<usser> Creationist: and change virtual from 1600 1200 to 1400 1050
<usser> Creationist: btw make a backup of your xorg.conf
<hydrogen> Oo
<khaije1> _2: obviously not
<Creationist> usser already dont ;)
* stdin thinks _2 is really just a big shell script
<stdin> *posix shell script
<usser> Creationist: should something bad happen ctrl+alt+f2, cd /etc/X11 && sudo cp xorg.backup xorg.conf
<_2> khaije1 that doesn't keem me from being a creationest  :)
* Creationist is amazed at how often this name causes people to be "clever." ;)
<_2> stdin lol
<Creationist> usser:  I know.... I've learned the VERY hard way ;)
<khaije1> _2: the first thing you said was obviously false, the second was obviously true
* Scientologist is thinking _2 is more a batch script than a posix shell script
<usser> nah
<joseph> list
<_2> Scientologist no.   totally posix compliant.
<Creationist> usser: God doesn't believe in atheists ;)
<Scientologist> pfft
<Creationist> Okay, this has gotten off-topic lol
<Scientologist> dos is a posix standard!
* usser in soviet russia he doesnt
<usser> Creationist: so how is going with xorg.conf
<Creationist> American Christianity = Open Source Religion :)
<Scientologist> anyways
<Creationist> usser: I haven't tested it yet.. I will later.
<Scientologist> I really should go towards sleep
<Scientologist> so
<Scientologist> I'll see you!
<Creationist> usser: Thanks for your help, though.
<usser> Creationist: u may also try to remove all the modelines except for that 1400x1050, u know play around with it
<_2> sad but true Creationist
<Creationist> _2: Yep...
<Creationist> _2: I'm actually working on a blog article talking about that...
<_2> long live  RMS
<usser> Creationist: one useful thing is to get specs on your screen and create your own modeline this is helpful sometimes http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Creationist> usser: Yeah, but I've been unable to find the specs for my monitor.
<_2> monitor specs can sometimes be displayed by the control buttons
<usser> Creationist: bugger
<banjooie> Okay, so.
<Creationist> _2: Ooh... didn't think of that... I'll check.
<banjooie> Let's say I saw either a puff of dust or smoke out of my computer (the sides were off.)
<banjooie> This was while the hard drive and CD-ROM were being taxed, but little else.
<_2> and there is  monitorworld.com   that might list your monitor.    as well as the manufacture
<Creationist> _2: WOuld they be Horizontal and Vertical frequencies?
<_2> r
<_2> yes
<usser> Creationist: ye
<Creationist> _2: Sweet.. it does show that ;)
<banjooie> How do I tell if a CD-ROM or hard drive has fried itself
<banjooie> preferably without turning the computer on
<rattt> someone help me. i need to join tha java channel but it says i need to be identified???
<banjooie> I checked t he monitor, there are no scorch marks.
<banjooie> er, the motherboard
<usser> banjooie: smell it
<banjooie> Should it absolutely reek? I had someone else smell it, since my sense of smell is really weak.
<_2> banjooie there probably "wont" be any phisical evidance,   plug it into a working box and test.
<se7en^Of^9> does anyone know what file get's updated when doing a apt-get update
<usser> banjooie: not reek but usually they smell
<banjooie> okay
<stdin> !register | rattt
<ubotu> rattt: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<banjooie> they didn't smell anything, so I guess. Okay, thanks.
<stdin> se7en^Of^9: several, in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<_2> unplug it and hook up a power source and listen closely
<rattt> forgive me for doing this here, as i cannot join java without being identified...watever thats supposed to mean....anyway, java is similar to c++....heres my situation. i wrote this program last year and i havent used java since...now heres my question. i typed"String n=new String();"  why did i do that instead of just "String n;
<stdin> rattt: register with freenode to identify, read the link ubotu gave you
<se7en^Of^9> thanks stdin
<Creationist> usser: Now, my monitor lists exact frequencies, not ranges.... is that okay?  The website you sent me asks for a range.
<_2> se7en^Of^9 disreguard stdin,   it's the package database in /var/cache/apt   and in /var/lib/dpkg  iirc
<stdin> se7en^Of^9: disregard _2, /var/cache/apt is the apt package cache, for debs :)
<se7en^Of^9> _2: /var/cache/apt/archives/  is for the *deb files
<stdin> _2: update, not upgrade
<_2> and that gets updated when you do   "update"  stdin.
<stdin> _2: not unless you download the debs
<_2> well  /var/lib/dpkg/list/  doesn't exist
<_2> so i guess we are both wrong.
<drew_> will gusty have kde4?
<Creationist> _2: MonitorWorld doesn't even list my manufacturer (Westinghouse)
<stdin> drew_: only like feisty, as an optional extra
<Creationist> drew_: No.
<drew_> ty
<_2> Creationist hmmm   odd.   you did use the search on the page   no ?
<stdin> _2:  /var/lib/apt/lists/ not dpkg
<_2> apt ?  oh.   did i misread that ?
<stdin> seems so :)
<usser> Creationist: its most likely showing the freqs at which it works right now u really need ranges
<usser> Creationist: is it an LCD?
<_2> yes i did.
<Creationist> usser: It's a flatscreen LCD, yes.
<usser> Creationist: size?
<Creationist> _2: I haven't tried the search, but looked through their list
<Creationist> usser: 20#
<Creationist> 20"
<usser> Creationist: with LCD u can safely put 60
<se7en^Of^9> jo here is my problem i stay in thailand .... some of the files fail to catche from the thai server ... so i use the .au server which is fucking slow ... if i could cp the .th file i would not need to go throug the update again because that takes for the .au server 30 min and go straight to upgrade ... does that make any sence ?
<usser> Creationist: with LCD u can safely put 60 for refresh rate
<Creationist> usser: It does say it's maximum refresh rate at 1400x1050 is 60Hz
<usser> Creationist: seems about right
<drew_> is there some way to manage my power options. Whenever my computer hibernates, it refuses to turn the monitor back on. I searched the system settings extensively but no luck.
<usser> Creationist: and something like 50-55 for horiz sync
<Creationist> usser: I have no clue what my Dot Clock Frequency would be... never heard the term before.
<se7en^Of^9> stdin: /var/lib/apt/lists looks good for me
<_2> stdin not sure what changes  but /var/cache/apt/package.cache  does get updated.   at least touched.       but sorry for the misread.  i did think i saw /var/lib/dpkg/list    my bad.     "just knew that couldn't be right"
<usser> Creationist: dont bother then, u know what just put 55khz for horiz freq
<_2> stdin first time for everything....
<stdin> _2: you were bound to make a mistake once in your lifetime, law of probability :p
<Creationist> usser: It's giving me an error... says Horizontal Sync is below the minimum of 55KHz... doesn't matter what value I put in there.
<usser> Creationist: hm
<_2> stdin that's not the first time we did this remember.
<_2> looks like i'd catch on...     seems like i misread the last time too....
<Creationist> usser: Hmm... does this look valid?      Modeline "1400x1050@60" 129.44 1400 1432 1920 1952 1050 1071 1081 1103
<_2> stdin next time just ban me.  that'll stop it.  :)
<stdin> _2: deal :)
<_2> stdin you are WRONG.    wrong wrong.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.226.225.142.Dial1.Dallas1.Level3.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.226.225.142.Dial1.Dallas1.Level3.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> heh
<_2> lol
* _2 waits for the ban now...  <<< blocked.
<stdin> don't worry, I unbanned you (for now)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Creationist> So should I just remove all the Modeline entries and replace it with this:  Modeline "1400x1050@60i" 55.41 1400 1432 1640 1672 1050 1074 1079 1103 interlace
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<_2> comment out and test Creationist
<Creationist> _2: Well, I backed it up and now I'll test it ;)
<Creationist> _2: Just requires an X restart, correct?
<usser> Creationist: ok u know what my screen being almost the same i say screw the modline, try this http://pastebin.ca/723944
<usser> Creationist: substitute your sections with this
<banjooie> by the way
<banjooie> for irony's sake
<usser> Creationist: 16th line should read 1400x1050
<banjooie> I was installing windows XP when it happened
<usser> Creationist: first mode
<banjooie> yes, over Ubuntu.
<banjooie> :(
* usser goes to sleep
<usser> bye bye all
<Creationist> usser: Thanks for your help
<Creationist> brb... gonna try this...
<mmmiiikkkeee> i read some where that konquerer was going to move to qt-web kit? is that supose to be better then khtml(witch seems to follow all the standards that NO one follows).  any one know any thing about this?
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: #kde-devel will
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok thanks
<elmo_> hello
<elmo_> how to install an x-chat?
<crweb> how do i build a source package like  qc-usb-source ?
<crweb> i untar the /usr/src/qc-usb-source.tar.gz but no other info
<stdin> elmo_: open adept and search for xchat
<intelikey> i hate this isp.
<intelikey> this is just about the last straw.
<elmo_> im new with kubuntu
<stdin> crweb: there should be a README and/or INSTALL file, read those
<elmo_> where can i find the adept?
<stdin> elmo_: KMenu > System > Adept Manager
<crweb> stdin: seems to be the README distributed with the original source. don't see an INSTALL
<elmo_> too many x-chat in here
<elmo_> xchat-gnome?
<stdin> xchat-gnome or xchat
<elmo_> thanks
<npillowpats> is there a text based music player?
<intelikey> npillowpats sox
<stdin> and mplayer
<stdin> and mp321
<stdin> and vlc
<stdin> (there are a few)
<Creationist> Hmm... well that didn't work lol
<intelikey> oh yeah  ?   mplayer does console ?
<Woodstokk> Greetings everyone.  Noob to kubuntu here... just got it running the last few days. Is there a way to get Konversation to show more than one window at the same time?  So far, I don't see a way to do that.
<stdin> intelikey: what? you didn't know?
<Creationist> Woodstokk: What other windows do you want it to show?
* intelikey never used mplayer
<Woodstokk> It shows more than one window in a tab configuration...
<elmo_> all installation will be on adept?
<Woodstokk> um... 'CHANNEL' ....
<stdin> intelikey: it's primarily a terminal app, you have to give it a -gui switch to get it to start a GUI :)
<stdin> elmo_: yeah
<Woodstokk> what I'd like to do is show a channel in one window...and another channel visible at same time in a different window
<elmo_> ah ok
<elmo_> cool :)
<stdin> Woodstokk: nope
<Woodstokk> instead of tabbing
<npillowpats> stdin : what about xmms?
<npillowpats> does that run in text?
<intelikey> well it's all vista'd out with fonts.... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39956
<elmo_> after the installation do i have a shortcut on my desktop?
<Woodstokk> figures!  Thanks stdin
<Woodstokk> Is there another chat prog that could be used?
<stdin> npillowpats: I think that's only an X app
<intelikey> npillowpats vlc  :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> if your playing music over ssh is there an easy way to make the music play on the other computer?? or some thing similar/simple(i know it can be done with cat and mpg123...but is there any thing better?)
<stdin> elmo_: no, you'll have a link in the KMenu, under Internet
<intelikey> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<intelikey> Woodstokk ^
<stdin> intelikey: that's because it does subtitles too and stuff, so it needs fonts
<carlos>  como hago para saber simi procesador es de 64 o 32 bits? agradezco su ayuda!
<wii> how do i install more then one thing?
<Woodstokk> 'IRC' just from the name sounds like a possibility
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: over ssh, just do "ssh -X user@host" and start amarok or something
<stdin> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> Woodstokk irssi  bitchx
<npillowpats> bitchx is the best
<mmmiiikkkeee> that plays teh music on the other computer
<stdin> wii: select more than one thing?
<Creationist> hmm
<district> i'm back again - a mistake can make me look bad doesn't it?
<wii> stdin: no i mean in the console
<intelikey> then why don't you use it ???  :)
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: yeah, that's what you said you wanted
<stdin> wii: sudo apt-get install app1 app2 appN ...
<mmmiiikkkeee> no the other way around
<mmmiiikkkeee> srry
<wii> ok
<mmmiiikkkeee> i want it to play my the computer that is doing the sshing
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: no, unless you do it my way. install sshfs then "mount" a directory over ssh and play it in a local app :)
<district> i got a Question again
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: like "sshfs user@host:/home/you ~/some/empty/directory"
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea but then browesing the directories with the music can get slow??
<Woodstokk> intelikey, I've never used terminal... is there a good info manual with irssi?
<Woodstokk> (looking up bitchx right now too)
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: works fine over wireless for me
<Creationist> Hey, is there a reason that /home/nrossin/.kde/share/config/kcmshellrc is owned by root?
<intelikey> stdin would ssh user@ip play file.ogg not output locally ?   haven't treid it  but you can do things like    ssh blah@blah cat blah > file  and file will be local.
<tetreaul> what would be the purpose of playing music remotely?
<district> I have a bin file I downloaded from softpedia.com and i want to install it. How do I install it?
<intelikey> Woodstokk i don't know,  i use bx  :)     but the man pages for all cli apps are    man <appname>
<intelikey> Woodstokk man man
<district> Anyone please?
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok :) cool thanks(i was looking for like a ssh -X -A ....to forward audio kind of thing...but this sounds like it could work too)
<stdin> intelikey: no "ssh user@host cat file > file" works because your shell interprets the '>'
<intelikey> district bash filename.bin
<tetreaul> 
<district> oh thanks again
<Woodstokk> ok, thanks.  Fishing for info now!  :)
<stdin> Creationist: probably because you ran kcontrol or systemsettings with sudo once
<Jucato> district: what are you trying to install?
<district> wow you guys are great
<CrypTom> hi all, I have several additional sources in sources.list. How can I easily see from within aptitude from which source a package is taken/upgraded?
<stdin> I'm guessing nvidia/ati
<intelikey> stdin correct  but   ssh blah@blah    then after  cat blah > file   file is on the remote   so i just thought maybe you could output music the same way....  was worth a shot
<district> googleearth.bin
<district> something like it
<uga> intelikey: well, if ssh can tunnel udp (and therefore RTP), maybe you could
<stdin> intelikey: I guess you could decode a file on remote to stdout then pipe that to /dev/dsp, but that's just being silly :p
<intelikey> oh i have no doubt that it could be done uga
<uga> if so, you can do RTP streaming using vlc
<stdin> also VLC can stream media to your network, but that's not over ssh
<intelikey> correct
<uga> stdin: read what I just said... rtp over an SSH tunnel
<intelikey> vlc is the easy way
<stdin> or just setup a http share, there are lots of ways
<Jucato> district: I see, then yeah: sh ./filename.bin would work.
<stdin> uga: I still like my way, it's simpler. just like playing a local file
<district> anyway, i really like kubuntu it's really great sotware
<intelikey> Jucato might be better to use bash   you know how "bashic" packagers have gotten.
<district> and thanks again
<intelikey> sotware ?
<uga> stdin: well, that sounds more like cheating, but heh, it should work too =)
<uga> anyway, cya
<intelikey> hmm sot uphenism for drunkard     sotware = software for over imbibers
<Jucato> intelikey: true. I always forget that sh -> dash...
<Jucato> snotware.. :)
<district> thanks jucato, i'll be going now again thanks.
<intelikey> Jucato software for trubblesom children ?
<Jucato> booger software...
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> good one.
<Woodstokk> npillowpats:  I neglected to ask... is bitchx for terminal?  looks like it might be from the one lonely (tiny) snapshot I see so far.
<stdin> it is
<intelikey> Woodstokk it is cli
<intelikey> Woodstokk what are you talking on right now ?
<intelikey> talk/type/
<Woodstokk> right now I'm about 99.5% yeathen till I get a little more info.
<nitin> Hi All
<Woodstokk> talking on an old Mac using IRCLE on OS9
<intelikey> i C++
<nitin> me talking on kubuntu ....
<Woodstokk> have been unable to stomach going to OSX so decided to start looking at Linux
<nitin> is this the room where we can discuss, our intrest in development
<Woodstokk> took an immediate liking to kubuntu
<nitin> ?
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : no, it works in console
<intelikey> nitin yes.  but you will get asked to go elswhere for it...
<npillowpats> im on it right now, heh
<stdin> nitin: no, #kubuntu-devel #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu are better places for that
<intelikey> or no    take your pick.
<nitin> ty
<nitin> irc.freenode.net@#ubuntu-mozillateam
<Woodstokk> the *ONLY* downside to kubuntu for me right now is a very large learning curve for a long time... but so far, it looks about irresistable as an overall system
<alexbob1> I have a friend with a Dell Inspirion 1520 and Kubuntu won't boot on it.  it just gets up to sh with the prompt "(initrd)" and only the most basic tools.
<intelikey> how about   /join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<intelikey> you are already on freenode.net
<nitin> ty i joing the mozilla team
<nitin> :)
<intelikey> busybox shell in the initramfs  most likely alexbobp
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : i was using sabayon, a gentoo derivative (well, it is gentoo) and i was using kubuntu for a week or so waiting for my friend to get me a livedvd iso, and im just sticking with kubuntu because it has all my bases covered
<npillowpats> not to say sabayon isnt a badass system
* intelikey hopes they like being jo'd
<intelikey> all your _'s belong to _2
<Woodstokk> npillowpats : I looked at ubuntu in 2 versions, ydl, and OSX.3  ... somebody suggested kubuntu flavor... and it was 'game over'
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : i searched around for a while too
<npillowpats> i tried all the main linux OS's
<npillowpats> others are nice, but this one is the most functional for me
<npillowpats> gentoo is my fave
<npillowpats> after learning a considerable amount of stuff
<intelikey> *buntu = *buntu = *buntu       just add a desktop and some default apps    they are all the same system   and same repos.
<npillowpats> intelikey : heh, yeah
<alexbobp> intelikey: yeah, that's the one
<Woodstokk> OSX took away too much stuff I wanted.  So... that's why kubuntu gets the nod in my book
<alexbobp> do you know why it isn't getting past that?
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : by osx, do you mean mac?
<stdin> intelikey = _2 = yintelikey = Agent_Bob, all the same ;)
<Woodstokk> yes npillowpats
<purpleposeidon> Is there a web-site archiver with a nice GUI?
<Woodstokk> npillowpats: Have been a die hard Apple / Mac person for 20 years but getting ready to get off dependence on that boat now
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : ive never used it, but i like the open sense of linux
<Jucato> purpleposeidon: Konquero has one. in the Tools menu
<npillowpats> you can do anything and everything, free, moddable, fixable
<purpleposeidon> yes, but that only does the page. I want a bunch more than that!
<stdin> s/Konquero/Konqueror/
* wii 2in the moring n im still awake and i have to work.how is this possible?kubuntu is like a dru*
<yintelike> can't use the business connection for private stuff, there are still a few things i'd like to do before i disappear from planet earth...
<Woodstokk> npillowpats: if all else fails, chat on the mac and do other stuff on kubuntu as it gets familiar
<npillowpats> wii : work from console, keeps you from being distracted, that is the lesson i now know
* _2 wants the 15 debian cd's   but i don't think i'll dl them on dialup that resets every X minutes     precdeeding ^
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : what do you mean by chat?
<Woodstokk> npillowpats : Meant that I'd do what we're doing here with the mac and other stuff on kubuntu as it gets clearer item by item.
<_2> Woodstokk konversation is the default "kubuntu" irc client
<npillowpats> Woodstokk : you can use irc, aim on kubuntu
<_2> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<npillowpats> ill give you the apt-get program commands, heh
<Woodstokk> npillowpats : yeah, it was easy to find, easy to use, and is workable... but would like the ability to see more than one channel at a time.
<npillowpats> xchat?
<_2> you can do that with almost any of them.
<stdin> xchat has a similar interface to konversation
<npillowpats> theres a UI front end for bitchx as well
<npillowpats> i just open bitchx up in a few terminals
<npillowpats> which is why my name always messes up
<_2> you can split the screen in bx console
<_2> or use tabs   or just have two windows in one window   (the default)
<Woodstokk> pillowpants_ : Don't know how to even use terminal... much less more than one at a time
<_2> daz one reason i like bx    it's one of the few apps that the defaults suit me.
<Woodstokk> that's probably 'lesson two' over the next few weeks
<_2> terminals scare me.
<_2> that's why i stick to consoles     :)
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : once i learned how to use it, i loved it
<pillowpants_> you can do anything with it
<pillowpants_> _2: whats the difference between terminal and console? arent they the same thing?
<Woodstokk> pillowpants_ : so.... what's the diff between 'console' and 'terminal'?
<Woodstokk> um.... sorry\
<pillowpants_> shell vs console vs terminal?
<pillowpants_> i am unsure
<pillowpants_> different words for the same thing
<_2> shell vs console vs terminal <<<<    that's like    "a" verses "a in c" verses "a in x"  ....
<stdin> shells run in a console/terminal
<pillowpants_> _2: you just confused me
<pillowpants_> stdin: ah right
<pillowpants_> but console vs terminal?
<pillowpants_> id say console is strictly console, and terminal is a console opened in x
<_2> that will work.
<stdin> shells are "applications" terminals are normally physical devices and consoles are the software (or something like that)
<pillowpants_> stdin: ah, i see
<stdin> it's all confusing and goes back to the "old" days, where man were men and knew C :p
<pillowpants_> C scares me
<pillowpants_> i can barely learn python
* Woodstokk is a couple nads short of being a 'man' where this info is concerned
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : we all are, i think
<pillowpants_> i like to think
<pillowpants_> id*
<_2> the kernel provides you with several consoles on the terminal you see.  and when a shell is started in one of those consoles you have the basic "console interface"    now.    xorg also runs inside one of those consoles, normally the seventh one.   tty7    the hot keys   [L_alt] +[f1-12]   select the first 12 ttys   [R_alt] +[f1-12]    the next 12 i.e. 13-24
<pillowpants_> _2: cleared it up
<_2> to break out of xorg you must add the [ctrl]  key to the normal hot key
<stdin> "cli" is the easy way of saying it :)
<_2> but cli could refer to a console  or a vertual-termainal  like konsole or gnome-terminal
<stdin> exactly
<_2> or xterm or rxvt or any of the many *term apps.
<aldanon> anyone tried out the new 64bit x-fi drivers yet?
<stdin> cli: "the bit where you type the things what that you want it to do"
<_2> cli = command line interface    quite generic.   could even be the terminal emulator in konqueror
<aldanon> _2 do you have much experience with compiling drivers?
<_2> the shell  can be any of an assortment of command inturpretors as well    bash dash tcsh csh zsh  or even something exotic like command.com
<_2> aldanon no.
<_2> aldanon i don't compile unless needed,  and seldom need too
* aldanon sighs
<aldanon> doesn't seem anyone is too interested in the topic heh
<aldanon> i've been waiting 2 years for this x-fi driver, but have no idea how to compile it
<_2> too finish up  ^ ... command.com  or perl or python       and yes i can't leave the plug at M$ out of it....  i did like command.com until i learned better.
<_2> aldanon ok.   do you have build-essential installed   start there.
<pillowpants_> is there a text based image viewer?
<_2> aldanon then  use   apt-get build-deps    to get the deps and  compile as normal
<Woodstokk> 2 : is there someplace in the help docs (haven't found yet- looking right now) that talks through cli... getting started with it for somebody wearing the short pants at this stage?
<_2> !cli | Woodstokk
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : google?
<_2> bot down ???
<aldanon> you have IM _2?
<ubotu> Woodstokk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<_2> aldanon no.
<Woodstokk>  (cli = command line interface)
<_2> aldanon and about to leave anyway.    you can ask in  #ubuntu     compiling is not kde specific.
* aldanon nods
<_2> didn't i just say that.
<Woodstokk> yeah, but I was too stupid to read that before I replied
<_2> anyway   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal might have some interesting facts and maybe a link or two
<_2> i'm all out of talk now.
<Woodstokk> k.  I was looking for info in the kubuntu help docs at first.  Hadn't yet tried google
<Woodstokk> thanks for the info.  Good stuff to fish through for a bit.
* _2 waits for Jucato or stdin to reply to that...
<Jucato> to what?
<_2> can't imagine them accepting that i'm out of talk....
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : you could type "man console" into a terminal
<pillowpants_> and read the man page
<Jucato> oh yeah I can.
<_2> gooday all     and shalom
<Jucato> when _2 is out of talk, Agent_Bob will take over
<_2> lol
<Jucato> and then intelikey.. and the cycle goes on
<Woodstokk> pillowpants_: Didn't even know that much 2 minutes ago.  ok... let me play with that a bit too!
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : man pages were a revolution for myself, and a good source of help for the many problems i had with a few programs
<Woodstokk> pillowpants_ : Yes, found it already.  Starting reading.  Also have a google page laying on the OS9 machine to read in a bit too.
<Woodstokk> pillowpants_ : (and a couple others) Thanks for the help.  Have a lot to read for a while
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : no problem
<Woodstokk> the learning curve on this is going to be astronomical... but its better than being ticked off at S Jobbs for the next 20 years for taking stuff out of OSX
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : its not that bad, took me a week or so to be coherent
<pillowpants_> pretty quick
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : even gentoo, which is hard to learn, only took me a short while
<pillowpants_> i mean, what do you need to learn really?
<Woodstokk> browsing and email fired up pretty intuitive on day one
<pillowpants_> email, internet browser, aim, music, games, movies are all there really
<pillowpants_> the hardest thing i encountered was getting my video card to work properly, next was learning wine
<Woodstokk> chat started fairly easy... call me nit picky though
<pillowpants_> then after that, just getting the commands for console down
<Woodstokk> oh hey, that is another thing
<pillowpants_> chat? how so?
<Woodstokk> I threw this on an old iMac...
<pillowpants_> i use pidgin for most chat
<Woodstokk> attached a second monitor to it
<Woodstokk> the main imac monitor went black
<Woodstokk> right now its hard to decide if its better to run on one monitor and just leave as is... or try to fire up the second
<Woodstokk> so far, the multidesktops thing is a cool way to resolve the two monitor thing
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : undoubtedly someone had your problem before, and google will tell you
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : yeah, multiple desktop rules
<pillowpants_> set your hot keys for ctl + arrows for quick shifting
<pillowpants_> kde doesnt have it standard
<Woodstokk> so far, have been more interested in making sure the software itself is doing what I want than two monitors
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : what software are you trying to get to work
<Woodstokk> working it slowly... chat is the #1 thing right now
<Woodstokk> then... a bit of graphics.  Would like something that has some similarity to photoshop type of app soon
<Woodstokk> or... if you happen to know Mac software, the old Graphic Converter program is very flexible and nice
<gary> hi, what's a good widget program for Kubuntu Feisty?
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : gimp for sure
<pillowpants_> its a photoshop copy basically
<Woodstokk> gimp equivalent to GC?
<Woodstokk> oh COOL!
<Woodstokk> might it ever open up old PS documents?
<pillowpants_> Woodstokk : i couldnt say, but maybe
<pillowpants_> im sure theres a plugin or something
<chernov>  
<gary> cheers to the beryl - adept orb fix
<chernov> vsem privet
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<chernov> stdin: idi nahuy
<stdin> !en | chernov
<ubotu> chernov: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chernov> ubotu: idi nahuy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idi nahuy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<pillowpants_> haha, english only!
<gary> anyone know a good program for widgets in kubuntu?
<pillowpants_> gary: google it?
<stdin> pillowpants: he's a troll, he can speak english just fine
<gary> i found screenlets, but it's not in the repos
<pillowpants_> stdin : what makes you say that?
<stdin> gary: superkaramba
<gary> ic, thanks stdin
<stdin> pillowpants_: because it's not the 1st time he's tried that in here
<stdin> gary: and you may want to find a new nick before the "real" gary comes online ;)
<gary> heh
<pillowpants_> stdin : ah, i see
<gary_> lol, how many underscores does it take to use my name that isn't already taken
<stdin> 500
<stdin> (gary is a popular nick)
<Woodstokk> try 'garyyyyyyyyyyy' you might get 'lucky'
<gary_of_NYC> woot
<stdin> now register it, quick! :p
<gary_of_NYC> <<bows to the fellas who got adept-updater orb out of my tray
<pillowpants_> stdin : how do you register?
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<pillowpants_> ive been using this one for a while, and no one has taken it
<pillowpants_> oh, freenode
<stdin> yeah, "irc.ubuntu.com" is just an alias to "irc.freenode.net"
<gary_of_NYC> speakin of which, if i installed PS CS under wine, will it also install background services like it does in Windows haha
<pillowpants_> whats PS CS?
<gary_of_NYC> photoshopCS
<stdin> i can safely say "no"
<stdin> #winehq will know more than me tho
<pillowpants_> gary_of_NYC : ah
<pillowpants_> gary_of_NYC : dont like gimp?
<emilsedgh> i heard photoshop 6 or 7 runs fine with wine, but why?
<gary_of_NYC> i've used PS for a long time, but gimp is cool too
<pillowpants_> gary_of_NYC : yeah
* Woodstokk is getting gimp right now
<pillowpants_> well im off to bed
<pillowpants_> see ya
<stdin> later
<Christian_> hi
<Christian_> i need help
<Woodstokk> Just finished downloading Gimp.  Doesn't show up in the menu.  Is it installed?  How do I find it?
<tetreaul> dunno if I can help... but hi!
<Christian_> i need install kde desktop in ubuntu 6.10
<tetreaul> woodstokk - I'm sure you have to install it before it will be installed ;)
<Christian_> how can install?
<Jucato> !kubuntu | Christian_
<ubotu> Christian_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> Christian_: install the package called "kubuntu-desktop"
<Christian_> but iam running Ubuntu
<Christian_> and i want install KDE desktop in ubuntu
<Christian_> okay
<stdin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<tetreaul> Christian_:         sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Christian_> i have other cuestion:/
<stdin> Woodstokk: it should be in KMenu > Graphics
<Christian_> beryl how can install?
<Woodstokk> that's where I looked stdin... a little surprised to not find it there
<tetreaul> Christian_: isn't beryl for gnome?
<Jucato> Woodstokk: how did you install it?
<Woodstokk> the info (Adept) said it was downloaded and installed
<Jucato> tetreaul: not necessarily
<Jucato> Woodstokk: hm.. ok.. try this. Alt+F2, "kbuildsycoca"
<Woodstokk> am I missing something major?
<Jucato>  then look in K Menu -> Graphics again
<stdin> Woodstokk: try "kbuildsycoca"
<Christian_>     sudo apt-get install beryl emerald emerald-themes ?
<Jucato> !beryl | Christian_
<ubotu> Christian_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Christian_> okay
<Christian_> thank u
<Christian_> :D
<Jennitheowl> Allo ^.^
<Woodstokk> Jucato : Hey that worked!   Did that just rebuild the menu?
<Jucato> in a way, yes
<Jennitheowl> now x.o im gonna probaly get flammed and called a massive newbie for this, but how does one obtain wine? x.x  and subsequently use it?
<Jennitheowl> *hides under the noob rock*
<Jucato> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jennitheowl> thanks!
<Jennitheowl> ^.^
<Jucato> Jennitheowl: just install the wine package, and use it like "wine filename.exe"
<Jennitheowl> :D
<Jennitheowl> Jucato: <3
<Jucato> :)
<Jennitheowl> I just got off work taboot, so my head is throbbing and i got so much help in here last night so i thought id come and ask again :)
<Jennitheowl> >.> im really new to linux, and am making a collosal newbie of myself again but what might the "universe repository" be?
<Jucato> !universe | Jennitheowl
<ubotu> Jennitheowl: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> hope that helps a bit
<Jucato> (sorry not much time to talk)
<Woodstokk> Anybody here ever been able to open a Photoshop document using Gimp?  It looks suspiciously similar in function.
<Woodstokk> To those of you who have offered info: Thanks much.  I'm gone for the night but fast turning into a Linux convert.  Halliluya!  I have seen the light!   G'nite all!
<Jennitheowl> *beats head into keyboard* why do i try and learn after midnight with a headache?
<stdin> because it's the Linux way
<Jennitheowl> lol
<Jennitheowl> x.o im not a bright girl sometimes, ya know?
<Jucato> actually.. the Linux way is the "try and learn".. the WIndows way is the headache :)
<Jennitheowl> Haha X3
<Jucato> (my way is the beating head into the keyboard)
<stdin> my way is "try it, fail, reformat, repeat until success"
<Jucato> minus the reformat (hopefully)
<Jennitheowl> i never really has the scary issues with windows some people did >.> but i swear im the only person who could destroy the apple os's and never know how or what the fuck i did
<stdin> well, with major things
<Jucato> language please :)
<Jennitheowl> O.o no worries...
<stdin> you see, ubotu doesn't like "bad" language :p
<Jennitheowl> X3
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> see ^ :)
<stdin> silly ol' bot
<waylandbill_> it seems that the only way to keep windows safe is to never connect it to the internet. :)
<stdin> s/connect it to the internet/power it on/
<Jucato> s/power it on/boot it/
<waylandbill_> ok. never connect it to the net and never install anything. :)
<Jucato> (Linux might be on the same computer.. never powering it on means never using Linux)
<Jennitheowl> so...guess is hould grabt hat driver befoer i open wow >.> lolol
<Jucato> waylandbill_: how about keeping Windows inside the CD only? :)
<stdin> just format the disk if a windows cd got too close to the HDD
<morca007> Can anyone recommend a decent graphical config tool for KDE?
<Jucato> morca007: what exactly are you looking for?
<stdin> system settings/kcontrol not doing it for you?
<morca007> similar to Envy
<Jucato> almost all configuration in KDE have GUI's
<Jennitheowl> okay, now here comes another fun question or 2 from me!
<Jucato> System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
* Jucato goes now
<stdin> use envy, if you don't mind a broken system
<Jennitheowl> Question one, how does one get there usb headset working?
<Jucato> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<morca007> Hence my not using envy. ;)
<morca007> I guess I'll stick with the default tools
<Jucato> stdin: I live it in your capable hands... which I will cut off later :)
<stdin> Jennitheowl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound is a place to start with that
<Jucato> (so that I could borrow it for myself...)
<Jennitheowl> i was going to say you should graft them to your nostrals :D
<stdin> Jucato: heh, I'll try but I'm not 100% here for long today
<Jennitheowl> Question 2!
<Jucato> stdin: neither am I... I sat on this work too long.. now I have to cram :(
<Jennitheowl> I got the driver for my graphics card from the nvidia page :) how do i install it?
<stdin> don't, use the packages
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> well, that 2nd question was easy :)
<Jennitheowl> System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager (doesnt seem to exist for me >.> )
<Jucato> stdin: ^^^ just love that
<stdin> why do I edit the wiki with a "Note:" if no one reads it?
<stdin> "Note: If you are using Kubuntu, please follow the instructions for Ubuntu 6.10"
<Jennitheowl> shhhh >.>
<Jennitheowl> im tired >.>
<stdin> that's it, I'm making the whole think bold, underlined and italicised
<Jennitheowl> size 20 font too !
<Jennitheowl> :D
<Jennitheowl> okay T_T now im just crying at how bad i missed that
<stdin> you aren't the only one to just not see it
<Jennitheowl> Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<Jennitheowl> now with this part, im not sure quite what it means
<Jennitheowl> like when i look at the resticted modules, they are all generic, so is that what it means? x.o to be sure and not jump to assumptions
<stdin> it's ok then, you already have the restricted-modules
<stdin> I think i made the note more noticeable now
<Jucato> stdin: the instructions for Ubuntu 6.10 do still say use Synaptic right?
<stdin> Jucato: no, apt-get
<Jucato> oh yeah, after enabling the repos. hm..
<stdin> (tho I need to rewrite the page really)
<Jucato> please :)
<stdin> humf, can't I just add the gutsy instructions, it's easy in gutsy :p
<stdin> I wish kate could do ubuntu wiki highlighting
<manouche> .part
<Jennitheowl> back
<emilsedgh> is there any statistics showing how many users does ubuntu and kubuntu have?
<Jennitheowl> Really had to get some fresh air ^.^
<VSpike> bah... a slight flicker and tear on windows moving is only a small thing, and doesn't exactly affect usability, but I cannot begin to describe how much I am obsessed about it now I've seen it
<senfman> hi
<senfman> I habe a problem with my wireless card (prism54) under kubuntu.
<senfman> it registers with the access point, but I can not get a dhcp address.
<senfman> under windows the card seems to work without problems.
<Remo_A> when is the kde4 beta state over?
<stdin> when it's releases
<Remo_A> aren't there any deadlines or anything?
<stdin> around December sometime
<Remo_A> ok
<Remo_A> ty
<Jucato> beta 3 is due to be *tagged*  on the 10th
<ardchoille> Jucato: Is there any chance that kde4 will be default in Hardy Herron?
<stdin> nope
<Jucato> nope
<ardchoille> ok
<Jucato> nada
<Jucato> 0
<stdin> Hardy will be an LTS release, so no way
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, that's right.
<Jucato> zit
<emilsedgh> Jucato: will be announced 10 october, tagging is today (i think)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule#October_10.2C_2007:_Beta3
<Jucato> you are probably referring to the (vaguely named) Development Platform freeze...
* Jucato <--- nap....
<emilsedgh> Jucato: they changed it again, 3 october was planned for tagging beta3
<Jucato> they'ved announced the change a week ago
<emilsedgh> 2 months and 8 days until announcement :D
<Jucato> anyway... a 30 minute break..
<crackhead_25> question for anyone: i have a lacie firewire external hard drive. it's formated in ntfs, i believe, and filled with data. what is the command line command to see if it is actually formatted in ntfs? how can i make it visible in my /etc/fstab so that i can use ntfs-3g with it, instead of standard ntfs? thanks!
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<strog_> hi
<strog_> i have installed the nvidia driver and did a restart and now im experiencing a massive system lag
<strog_> im using kubuntu
<strog_> any ideas how to solve this problem
<aantipop> strog_: whats your card ?
<ardchoille> strog_: Open a terminal and run: top
<ardchoille> strog_: It may not be the nvidia drivers.
<strog_> i have an nvidia 6100 Go
<strog_> i have top in front of me
<ardchoille> ok
<aantipop> strog_: you did install nvidia-glx-new ?
<strog_> you mean the newest version?
<aantipop> yes
<berkes> weird: whenever I disconnect from the weg/network, e.g. when travveling in the train, NetworkManager makes "localhost" unreachable.
<aantipop> what's on top of top ? ;)
<berkes> if I kill NetworkManager then localhost works just fine again.
<berkes> is this a known bug? Anyone else having the same problems?
<strog_> aantitop: i have the xorg task on first place
<afiestas> berkes paste in rafb.net/paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<aantipop> strog_: how did you install your nvidia driver ?
<strog_> i went to /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<strog_> and did the sh command
<strog_> then started it again
<aantipop> what ubuntu version are you using ?
<strog_> i just did the distribution upgrade
<aantipop> to gutsy or feisty ?
<strog_> feisty
<aantipop> i recommend you to stop kdm again
<aantipop> sh the installer and uninstall it
<strog_> ok 1 sec
<aantipop> not now
<aantipop> then just sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<strog_> aantitop: done
<berkes> afiestas: http://pastie.caboo.se/103239 my /etc/network/interfaces.
<strog_> aantipop: done now what
<aantipop> strog_: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<aantipop> then reboot and tell us if you have still performance issues
<afiestas> berkes do a backup and then remplace "auto lo eth0 eth1" for "auto lo"
<strog_> aantipop im getting wierd shell messages
<strog_> hdc: drive not ready for command
<aantipop> no idea why
<strog_> let me restart and stay in the shell
<afiestas> then save it and do this command (it will restart your network service) /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aantipop> strog:_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aantipop> strog:_ choose nvidia as driver
<strog_> aantipop: not "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<aantipop> that should have done that
<strog_> ok give me a sec
<berkes> afiestas. thanks. While at it, any idea why NetworkManager is not under init.d/ but at etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager ?
<stdin> berkes: because it's a dbus service, not a stand-alone service
<stdin> Jucato: you've had your 30mins :p take a look at my diff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?action=diff&rev2=120&rev1=118 :)
<crackhead_25> anyone have an idea on my question? stdin?
<crackhead_25> question for anyone: i have a lacie firewire external hard drive. it's formated in ntfs, i believe, and filled with data. what is the command line command to see if it is actually formatted in ntfs? how can i make it visible in my /etc/fstab so that i can use ntfs-3g with it, instead of standard ntfs? thanks!
<stdin> post what "sudo fdisk -l" shows when it's plugged in (to pastebin)
<berkes> afiestas: that broke NetworkManager completely: it dit no longer know how to use eth0/eth1 to connect.
<afiestas> networkmanage don't manage any interfaces listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<afiestas> if you wan manage your interfaces with it, you need remove any entry from /etc/network/interfaces
<afiestas> and then restart it with
<berkes> afiestas: this one is bothering me more, though: http://pastie.caboo.se/103241 resolv.conf containing a hardwired nameserver. ITs there too when I'm not connected
<berkes> afiestas: hmm, okay, so NetworkManager only Manages networks who's interfaces are /not/ in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<afiestas> it is because networkmanager get the nameserver with dhcp
<afiestas> yes berkes
<afiestas> it in kubuntu is called "manual mode"
<afiestas> and networkmanager is called "roaming mode"
<berkes> afiestas: sure thing, but then why is that nameserver still there when I am not connected?
<berkes> afaik that would break the ability to let linux resolve any local hostnames in, say /etc/hosts/ when the nameserver is unreacahble, not?
<afiestas> i don't know berkes :(
<berkes> no prob.
<afiestas> i use another network daemon, wicd
<afiestas> because i need static ip + wpa support
<toma> my installation is stuck at downloading language files. Can I get it to skip that part for now and continue?
<toma> gutsy - beta
<jennitheowl> head..pain...T_T so bad i cant even sleep
<jennitheowl> Question time >.> how the fuck do i get wow to work? x.x
<stdin> !language | jennitheowl
<ubotu> jennitheowl: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jennitheowl> i was just about to say that :\
<jennitheowl> sorry :\
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<berkes> darn. still no luck; I removed all references to eth0/eth1 from /etc/networking/interfaces and restarted network and NetworkManager. But still, when that NetworkManager is running, and I am not connected to the net, localhost won't resolve.
<jennitheowl> okay now has anybody here run wow yet? beacuse ive seen that already, the game loads up, but i crashes almost soon after
<jennitheowl> as soon as i log into a char i mean
<jennitheowl> >.> i swear, ive asked too many questions havent i?
<gintak> i can't hear any sound when i play 3gp sound..pls help
<gintak> i can't hear any sound when i play 3gp files..pls help -->edited
<aantipop> gintak: try vlc
<lz1gjd> hi, whats the name of that little program included in kubuntu which you can use to calculate math. expressions ?
<dreen> howzit
<jennitheowl> allo dreen
<aantipop> lz1gjd: speedcrunch
<lz1gjd> oh yeah
<lz1gjd> thx
<lz1gjd> :)
<gintak> already tried vlc aantipop
<gintak> still can't hear any sound
<aantipop> gintak: cant help you then, works for me :/
<jtmoney> how do i enable compiz in gutsy?
<jtmoney> everything i've found is for ubuntu, not kubuntu
<jennitheowl> Oh!
<jennitheowl> i know that one!
<stdin> jtmoney: #ubuntu+1
<jennitheowl> i was told how to earlier T_T
<stdin> !away > apol|work
<jennitheowl> :\
<apol|work> stdin: ???
<jtmoney> jennitheowl: hit me
<jennitheowl> jtmoney: give me a min, i have a MASSIVE headache and im trying to remeber before work
<jtmoney> okay
<jennitheowl> (its a link, im just trying to remeber what it was beacuse it was linked to my mobile )
<jennitheowl> ugh, cant find it, sorry friend T_T
<jtmoney> no biggie, thanks anyways
<mzolisi> hi all
<xst> Where do I enable desktop effects in gutsy?=
<mzolisi> Quick Question
<stdin> xst: #ubuntu+1
<jennitheowl> And a question here too, how do i enable a usb headset? especialy one running with dsp
<mzolisi> :How can I connect to irc.blabber.net from behind a firewall
<mzolisi> I've used tunneling before, but im not too clued up about it
<mzolisi> And there's the CGI:IRC perl module too, but it's performance is kinda not up to scratch, laggy
<mzolisi> ANYBODY HOME?
<jennitheowl> Dun think so :(
<mzolisi> Hey jenni? can i ask you something?
<jennitheowl> Perhaps
<jennitheowl> dont know how much help i could be
<mzolisi> Correction: May I ask you something (still self referential, arg - dog chasing it's tail)
<jennitheowl> :\ go ahead!
<mzolisi> Do you connect to 'irc.blabber.net' from Kubuntu?
<jennitheowl> i just ran konversation >.>
<mzolisi> and you can connect to 'irc.blabber.net'?
<jennitheowl> No idea >.> im a newbie asking all the questions
<jennitheowl> XD
<jennitheowl> well bed time for me!
<jennitheowl> gnite!
<spacemadness> Anyone need help? just msg me
<stdin> mzolisi: if you can connect here, there's not reason to not be able to connect to the other server
<ardchoille> spacemadness: If you want to be able to pm with identified users, you might consider registering your nick.
<ardchoille> !register | spacemadness
<ubotu> spacemadness: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<enjoi1216> hey can anybody on here help me setup firefox 2.0.0.7 on my comp ?
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: Any reason you want 2.0.0.l7 when 2.0.0.6 is in the repos?
<mzolisi> yeah sure
<jtmoney> enjoi1216: sudo apt-get install firefox? or do you want to compile it from scratch?
<jtmoney> ohh, so 2.0.0.6 is in the repos
<enjoi1216> it's just the latest version ardchoille
<jtmoney> sudo apt-get build-dep firefox; then download the firefox source; ./configure, make, make install i'm sure
<enjoi1216> wel jtmoney you can go to the webpage and download it
<ardchoille> You can download it and run it from $HOME and you don't need to compile anything.
<ardchoille> And, the latest isn't always the best
<enjoi1216> well yeah i know but i just want to get exposed to it
<ardchoille> ok
<enjoi1216> thats all because i love software exposure
<enjoi1216> ok ardchoille i clicked to download the file now what do i do do i need klik open or save as
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: No idea, I don't things that aren't in the repos.
<enjoi1216> well but see heres the thing ardchoille you can go to the firefox webite and download it
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: Sure, but I don't need to do that because the firefox in the repos works and doesn't crash :)
<enjoi1216> because if you go to the website it says right on there firefox download for linux
<enjoi1216> hey jtmoney
<enjoi1216> could you please help me
<enjoi1216> could somebody in this room show me how to do this the right way
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: The right way? Sure.. sudo apt-get install firefox
* ardchoille ducks
<jtmoney> haha
<jtmoney> yeah, the one in the repos is the best way to go
<enjoi1216> i know that jtmoney
<enjoi1216> lol
<enjoi1216> but i'm just saying
<enjoi1216> ok heres the deal jtmoney
<osh_> If "backports" are enabled then FF will be automatically installed when a new one has been built, no?
<enjoi1216> go to http://www.firefox.com
<mzolisi> Any IRC gurus in the house?
<ardchoille> Seriously, one of the reasons I have never had a problem in *buntu is because I don't use things that aren't in the repos. It's when you ignore the repos and start using outside apps, scripts, etc that you start having problems.
<jtmoney> ardchoille: exactly
<mzolisi> installing from source usually gives me the best results though, a bit tedious but pays off in the long run
<mzolisi> You should stick to one of the two, source or package installation
<enjoi1216> 2.0.0.7 for linux i686 9.2 MB
<crackhead_25> can anyone help with my question?
<enjoi1216> well see archoille you can download the file or you can open it it's just when you download it you can't get it opened to get it installed
<enjoi1216> you can save it or you can open it
<crackhead_25> stdin: sorry didnt see your response. paste: http://pastebin.ca/724104
<slimjimflim> hi, i just installed kde, but now i can't open a shell
<bazhang> hello
<crackhead_25> stdin: any thoughts?
<slimjimflim> what gives?
<enjoi1216> hey ardchoille did you hear anybody say anybody say anything about me getting banned this weekend
<crackhead_25> stdin: it's /dev/sdb1 which is the pertinent one..
<ardchoille> slimjimflim: alt+f2, type in "konsole", click Run
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: No
<enjoi1216> well i didn't know because i tried to reenter the room tha day when i was talking about defragmenting linux and i got booted
<enjoi1216> so i didn't know what happened
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: Were you perhaps arguing with someone who might have told you that you don't have to defragment Linux?
<enjoi1216> wayland bill but i didn't know he ran the server
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: He might not run it, but the ops here try to keep channel "noise" to a minimum
<enjoi1216> well yeah thats understandable
<enjoi1216> well after that day ardchoille i mean if i can't get help with what i need then i'll just seek it somewhere else
<enjoi1216> i'm not saying that to be rude but it's just not worth it anymore not that i'm trying to be too off topic
<ardchoille> That's the best advice. But, remember to ask your question more than once (after a decent pause) because people come and go here often
<mzolisi> Cool Article on improving Kubuntu Performance : http://www.smartadmin.in/fiesty
<enjoi1216> yeah but you know i'm really trying to open linux up and do new and different possibilities
<enjoi1216> do=to
<mzolisi> do=explore
<ardchoille> mzolisi: Nice article
<stdin> crackhead_25: ok, you seem to have 3 other hard drives. just use the right one in a line like this in fstab "/dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,umask=000 0 0"
<bazhang> hello, all.
<enjoi1216> see because ardchoille my college professor said once long ago that linux is very powerful software
<enjoi1216> brb room need to get something to drink
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: It is.. *if* you use it right
<bazhang> I asked this before, and intelikey answered it, but I had to run out before I could write it down--for adding a Sata extrenal linux install to grub is it referred to as sda?
<mzolisi> Thx, ardchoille. Just a bit scared of fiddling with kernel and partitions right now
<bazhang> extrenal=external
<ardchoille> mzolisi: I have never had reason to mess with the kernel.. and my lack of experience in that is greater than my need for a 0.01 performance boost.
<mzolisi> haha @ ardchoille
<mzolisi> fair enough
<crackhead_25> stdin, i need a little more precise step by step instruction
<crackhead_25> i'm not exactly sure what you mean..
<enjoi1216> well you know something ardchoille i wonder if linux is powerful enough to have software to dynotune cars
<crackhead_25> stdin, for instance, how do i know what the uid number is? the other lines in the etc/fstab have uid lines..?
<stdin> crackhead_25: how many drives do you have connected?
<crackhead_25> i have.. about 3
<crackhead_25> i think
<crackhead_25> two internal, one ext
<stdin> crackhead_25: well, you don't need uid,
<stdin> crackhead_25: the "umask=0000" takes care of that
<mzolisi> DYNOTUNE Cars? Is that something like the Tesla Car?
<crackhead_25> hm..
<enjoi1216> no it's when you are performance tuning a car like most usually it's done through windows
<enjoi1216> like when you are trying to make a car more faster
<mzolisi> Oh I see
<enjoi1216> or set a car up for drifting or faster dragtime
<crackhead_25> stdin, so i should add your line exactly as you typed it, and then i should restart, and is hould be able to recognize that drive? can you explain what that line you typed is?
<jtmoney> rice boys
<mzolisi> so you hoop up sensors to the various components and based on those metrics you'll tweak as necessary
<enjoi1216> but the main point is that i know they make dynotuning software is available for windows but do they make it for linux
<mzolisi> i mean hook
<peter_> my wolfenstien sound dont function
<stdin> crackhead_25: you need to create the directory you want to mount it to, eg: /media/windows first. then you just need to do "sudo mount -a" and it should be there
<mzolisi> Still playing WOLFENSTEIN :O
<bazhang> sorry, my bad; let me try and restate: I installed another distro to an external drive (dual boot on internal drive), and after rebooting, cannot find external drive--fdisk -l says no disk found.but bios can see it.
<crackhead_25> stdin, isn't it already mounted? i can examine it in /media/sdb1.. ?
<crackhead_25> actually wait.. /media/[laciename] 
<jtmoney> enjoi1216: i don't think linux and your civic would like each other
<stdin> crackhead_25: it may or may not be, i can't tell unless you show me the output of "mount"
<crackhead_25> one sec..
<bazhang> I'm assuming that I have to edit the grub file, but after following a walkthrough from Ubuntuforums, still no dice--maybe I should try and reinstall?
<enjoi1216> how did you know i had a civic jtmoney
<crackhead_25> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/724113
<enjoi1216> man i don't feel many people are fond of me today
<stdin> crackhead_25: ahh, so you already have it there, if you post your fatab to pastebin i'll show you the changes to make it all ntfs-3g
<enjoi1216> what is the linux off topic channel
<enjoi1216> does anyone know the weblink
<crackhead_25> how do i see fatab?
<bazhang> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<crackhead_25> stdin: fatab?
<stdin> crackhead_25: open it by pressing Alt+f2 and putting in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic, etc.
<guille> p3
<guille> mp3
<crackhead_25> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/724116
<stdin> crackhead_25: ok, just add "/dev/sdb1	/media/sdb1	ntfs-3g	defaults,umask=0000	0	0" to the bottom, the save it. after that you can do "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1" and "sudo mount -a" and you should see it in /media/sdb1
<peter__> how can i add the battery-symbol to the panel in dreamlinux?
<stdin> dreamlinux?
<ardchoille> peter__: PErhaps join #dreamlinux ?
<peter__> jub
<peter__> me gills system
<peter__> girl
<crackhead_25> stdin: can you do a pastebin to show me exactly what the new file should look like?
<stdin> crackhead_25: http://pastebin.ca/724118
<peter__> no help for dreamlinux here only kubuntu ?
<stdin> peter__: have you read the topic?
<crackhead_25> stdin: when i did mount -a , i got a bunch of error msgs
<crackhead_25> said failed on all of them. .because already mounted..
<crackhead_25> should i leave it and just see if it works on restarting the cokmp?
<stdin> try it
<peter__> my wolfenstien sound still dont function
<peter__> on ubuntu
<peter__> thx
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php | Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<civixier> okay, here's the thing. I got myself an extern hard drive, 20 gb, that I thought I would have for Linux. I got kubuntu and installed it into the disk, but when I rebooted everything just halts with the message Error 17. 'Grub Loading stage1.5' 'Grub loading, please wait' 'Error 17'
<civixier> And I guess grub is the boot menu?
<guille> anyone using the beta version?
<civixier> and it has installed itself to my other drive, where i have XP installed. so for now, all I have that works is this live CD...
<enjoi1216> coudl someone in the room help me to get my sound to work
<guille> civixier are you new in linux?
<guille> do you have 2 dirvers or at least a disc partition?
* ScorpKing dropped in...
<civixier> ive switch back and forth from linux to xp, but im a windows person. the primary disk is partitioned in two. on that one ive got XP. and ive got a USB disk where i want linux
<civixier> and ive installed linux on that one already
<enjoi1216> this is krazy my motherboard is no longer supported
<civixier> any thoughts, guille?
<guille> well i am new aswell
<guille> i have been using this thing for a couple of weeks
<civixier> oh, okay :P
<guille> i dont know if i can be of much help but i can try
<civixier> i google the problem at the same time :P
<guille> i really dont know how to install kubuntu into an usb drive
<civixier> thats okay, i think ive solved it soon >P
<guille> ok then
<guille> gl
<ScorpKing> hi uga. :)
<civixier> thx :D
<ScorpKing> civixier: i think the installer will pick it up. /dev/sda or something like that.
<civixier> it did, ive installed it and all. but i cant boot from either one of my hard drives now
<ScorpKing> civixier: even if it's plugged out?
<civixier> tried that, still error 17. wich it shouldnt get, because according to google error 17 in grub means 'could not mount from drive' or something like that
<civixier> cannot mount from selected partition
<ScorpKing> civixier: grub is installed on the hd and not on the usb disk. you'll have to restore the mbr for xp.
<ScorpKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScorpKing> maybe that will help ^^
<civixier> hih, thx. plowing through the text now :D
<ScorpKing> and maybe google for mbr restore/create for xp.
<civixier> uhm.. mr. ScorpKing?
<ScorpKing> yep?
<ScorpKing> hmmm?
<civixier> call me stupid, but i have no clue of what im doing XD
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> uneducated is not stupid.
<ScorpKing> just need some educating...
<civixier> okay, call me uneducated then ;D
<ScorpKing> :D
<ScorpKing> so what's wrong?
<civixier> still the grub thingy... ive discovered that /dev/sda is the xp drive, while /dev/sdb is linux
<youz> salut
<ScorpKing> hi
<civixier> whre do i go from here?
<youz> je dcouvre linux
<civixier> bonjour
<ScorpKing> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<W8TAH> hi folks - im trying to get sound working in pidgin which is built from source -- when i play a sound the debug window says -- unable to create audiosink
<W8TAH> what do i do now?
<ScorpKing> civixier: uhmm. thinking...
<civixier> me too :P
<ScorpKing> civixier: so your hard drive have only windows on it right?
<civixier> the one IN my computer has only windows on it. its partitioned, but i dont think it matters. the one OUTSIDE my computer has linux on it.
<ScorpKing> hmmm. i see.
<youz> i can't read .exe
<ScorpKing> civixier: restore the mbr for xp first, without having the linux one in.
<civixier> you know how to do that or should I google it?
<ScorpKing> youz: there is no .exe in linux
<ScorpKing> civixier: i'm not sure. i don't use windows anymore so can't check the commands. try google...
<civixier> okay, thx :D
<civixier> ooohhh, what i get its only to throw in the install disk for windows and press r
<civixier> brb >D
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> youz: to open .exe inlinux use wine
<ScorpKing> !wine | youz
<ubotu> youz: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gomoran2> Hello, I have a kubuntu, gutsy, xrandr, i810 rotation-problem.
<Dragnslcr> Hm, anyone else seen this error from Adept Updater lately? I've been getting it every time I update packages
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Dragnslcr> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: what are you trying to install?
<Dragnslcr> ScorpKing- this morning was updates to postfix and rdiff, but it's happened every time for the past week
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: go to konsole and type sudo aptitude install junksdfjhsdfjhsd. that will remove any broken packages.
<Dragnslcr> I have this line in dpkg.log, but no further mention of postgres:
<Dragnslcr> "2007-10-03 07:42:07 status half-configured postgresql-8.2 8.2.5-0ubuntu0.7.04.1"
<Dragnslcr> So I'm thinking that's the broken package
<ScorpKing> yeah, try that command
<ScorpKing> if apt can't find a package it will go through anyway and clean up broken ones.
<Dragnslcr> ScorpKing- you think that Adept error might be caused by a failure to start Postgres when it's finished installing the new version?
<ScorpKing> not sure. it might.
<ScorpKing> just remove or downgrade the package
<Dragnslcr> Eh, maybe it'll get annoying enough that I'll finally get around to fixing it
<ScorpKing> heh
* ScorpKing wanders what happened to civixier...
<snowdonkey> Hey, in Kubuntu when I have to open graphical app as root, do I have to use "kdesu" for KDE apps and "gksu" for GTK apps, or just "kdesu" all the time?
<ardchoille> !kdesu | snowdonkey
<ubotu> snowdonkey: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: If in kde, you can use kdesu for all apps (kde and gnome)
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: Ok, thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<IppatsuManXYZ> hi, I'm using Kubuntu 7.04 and I selected "manual configuration" on KNetworkManager, now I'd like to use it again, but I can't find any option to re-enable it. How do I do that?
* ScorpKing is away...
<Jucato> IppatsuManXYZ: right-click on the KNetworkManager ico in the system tray? or System Settings  Network Settings  Network Connections
<Jucato> ScorpKing: I do hope that's not an auto away :)
<ScorpKing> no
<Jucato> ok. now go away :)
<ScorpKing> gonna be busy for a while. :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: lol
<IppatsuManXYZ> Jucato: right click on the icon in the system tray doesn't show any option to re-enable KNetworkManager (it doesn't show the available wireless netowrks), it allows only to choose "Manual configuration" (which is the same as System Settings  Network Settings  Network Connections), but I'd like to have back the nice interface
<Jucato> I don't know what that nice interface is really
<IppatsuManXYZ> seems like a known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437070
<IppatsuManXYZ> and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+question/8140
<IppatsuManXYZ> the interface looks like this: http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1712/989/1600/snapshot1.png
<IppatsuManXYZ> seems I found a possible workaround (without installing gnome as someone suggests on ubuntuforums), brb
<oscar> ola?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> I hope that's the right one
<oscar> thanks
<ardchoille> :)
<IppatsuManXYZ> Jucato: I fixed it and I sent the solution to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+question/8140 - everything works fine again \o/
<bentob0x> anybody bought an openmoko here?
<Jucato> IppatsuManXYZ: nice. thanks for that ;)
<Jucato> bentob0x: not **yet**
<bentob0x> hehe, I'm on the verge of making an order now
<bentob0x> I just want to know what will be the difference between the phone you buy now (developers only) and the one that will be for the public
<Jucato> don't you want to wait before you buy? :)
<bentob0x> not really :)
<bentob0x> my mobile just broke yesterday
<bentob0x> and I don't want to buy a new one except if I get an openmoko
<Jucato> oh ok...
<Zombie> Hello.
<Zombie> Anyone here familiar with setting up a Firewall on Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !firewall
<Jucato> hm.. bot's slow tonight...
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
* abominius greetings
<ScorpKing> i have to go. if civixier comes back tell him to google for 'boot linux from boot.ini'. he wants to boot linux from his usb disk.
<IppatsuManXYZ> bye all
* genii sips a coffee
<bazhang> hello everyone
<Jucato> hello
<genii> Hello
<tobias> hi
<genii> The channel lives!
<Jucato> tea!!
* genii hands Jucato a nice Earl Grey tea, then goes back to sipping his coffee
<Jucato> ty!!!!
* Jucato googles who is earl grey
<jussi01> lol
<bazhang> do you guys ever sleep?
<wii> can someone help me?im looking for a good download manager that can download more then one thing but one after the next
<Jucato> kget
<Jucato> set Limits to 1 (or 2)
<wii> Jucato: will it resume the seconde one by it self?
<Jucato> yes
<genii> DownThemAll extension for firefox also has queuing
* Jucato wouldn't know.. rarely uses firefox
<genii> bazhang: We rarely sleep :)
* Jucato sleeps a lot
<Jucato> too much in fact
<genii> Jucato: Odd, must be every second you are not in here, since i certainly see you a lot!!
<genii> LOL
<Jucato> well sometimes I sleep with Jucato online.. so that would explain it :)
<genii> Aaaaaah
<bazhang> genii: hahaha
<wii> Jucato: can kget download torents files?
<wii> pikachuu >_<
<Jucato> wii: there's ktorrent for that
<ardchoille> wii: I think kget can download torrent files, but not as a torrent, just as a file. There is ktorrent, tho
<Jucato> oh yeah.. that :P
<wii> lol
<ardchoille> :)
<wii> next time i'll be more clair on my questions :p
<wii> pikachuu >_<
<sergio> wenas
<DevideZero> when kubuntu 7.10 stable will be released ?
<Jucato> oct 18
<wii> oct 15
<DevideZero> oct . . .
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<wii> ktorrent look like confusion
* abominius going
<wii> anyway got to got i start work in 30min
<wii> pikachuu >_<
<mzolisi> aye
<dhq> !915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wii> Jucato: all are downloading at the same time in kget
<mooper> Where do I check configs for removeable disks
<Jucato> wii: you didn't set the Limits did you?
<dhq> how do i use the 915 drivers
<mzolisi> df -k?
<mooper> automount usb flash isnt working
<wii> Jucato: yes the default was 2 i put 1
<mzolisi> www.kubuntuforums.net is your friend
<Jucato> hm... it shouldn't download them all at the same time
<Jucato> unless you manually click on the "play" button for each
<wii> Jucato: it isnt the option limits?
<wii> is it
<Zombie> Anyone here have a default sorewall.conf file?
<wii> anyway i'll see when i comeback from work
<mzolisi> how did it go, mooper?
<wii> pikachuu >_<
<mzolisi> wii, got a wii ?
<mooper> mzolisi: ?? how did what go?
<mooper> usb flash....not very well
<mzolisi> Im sure i've seen an article on www.kubuntuforums.net . Had an issue with a removable disk some time back
<astan> hrm. my sound sounds a little scratchy since the last kernel update.. happened to anyone else? nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<simone> Hello,Is there anybody italian?
<hero> !kubuntu-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> !ubuntu-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<voidmain2> my brain is about to rupture because of nvidia drivers
<cultavix> hello everyone ;)
<cultavix> just updated to 7.10 Kubuntu
<cultavix> used to always use ubuntu
<cultavix> but I prefer KDE
<cultavix> I am wondering though, why are there so many updates listed on adept ?
<stdin> because Gutsy is still under development
* Jucato nods
<civixier> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<civixier> haha, how poetic
<stdin> poetic, and true
<civixier> yea, so ive experienced the last 10 minutes XD
<stdin> !sudo | the way of the future, today
<ubotu> the way of the future, today: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* Jucato would love to put stdin in front of some sudo-hating people
<civixier> uhm.. didnt find out how to change the root password at !root
<civixier> oh its at !sudo, right?
<civixier> :D
<stdin> "sudo" is the command, not "!sudo"
<civixier> yea, but you wrote !sudo, I meant :P
<civixier> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> that's a command to ubotu to say that ^
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<civixier> yes, i know ^
<civixier> ^^
<civixier> uhm.. ive got linux on my external and xp on my internal. is there any program that lets me boot windows inside of linux?
<stdin> vmware maybe
<stuq> anyone know why in gutsy, knetworkmanager is going so haywire?
<stdin> #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<stuq> doesn't show any of my wireless devices since the last update
<stuq> i can still connect just fine
<civixier> hmhm, ill look it up. thx :D
<jbc_> how are you
<tobias> I got a problem myself this time: After dist-upgrading my system, knetwork manager says "no connection found" but manually, he detects an active eth0 connection - additionally powermanager wont start anymore
<tobias> but says: guidance-power-manager.py: cannot connect to X server :0
<stdin> gutst?
<stdin> *gutsy
<tobias> feisty
<stuq> tobias, same problem here
<stuq> power manager works for me, though
<tobias> stuq: really? strange... what could it be?
<stuq> not sure...
<stuq> i see 'wifi' now in ifconfig
<stuq> which *I* didn't put there..
<tobias> I got eth0 and lo in there
<stuq> well, i hope they work this out... knetworkmanager got to be quite nice in the recent versions
<stuq> the older ones didn't update the AP list worth a damn
<eMaX> re
<tobias> I mean- I dont care about the network manager.. I even thought of not letting him start at system startup
<tobias> but I need my powermanager back :s
<eMaX> ne1 recently has problems w/ flash player plugin for firefox? konqueror and firefox just crash on any video from youtube
<tobias> eMaX: got the codecs installed ?
<eMaX> sure changed nothing just maybe since a recent apt-get update
<stuq> what's the dif between power manager and kpowersave?
<stuq> they both start up now
<stuq> seem to duplicate a lot of functionality
<tobias> not one of them loads for me ._.
<tobias> eMaX: youtube videos work fine for me~ after updating and upgrading
<Satyruz> I have a problem configuring my file xorg.conf ... I have ati x300 and I would like to get a resolution of 1280x800
<Satyruz> is it possible?
<Satyruz> can u help me?
<tobias> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Satyruz> thanks I try
<eMaX> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<tobias> same here eMaX
<shaffy> can anyone tell me how to give change the rights of my removable drive to give me write access?  for some reason, when i plug in my usb HD, i can only read.
<jbc_> ubuntu 7.04
<stuq> shaffy: cd /media/usbdrive then chmod/chgrp/chown depending on what's needed
<stuq> man each of them, they're pretty easy command lines
<genii> shaffy: If it had NTFS, see !ntfs-3g from ubotu
<genii> *has/had
<stuq> in /etc/fstab, there will be an entry for automounting your drive
<tobias> dam I really want my powermanager back :\
<stuq> you can change the options there so you won't have to do it by hand each time
<shaffy> genii, it did have it, until i reformatted it into fat32
<stuq> heh
<stuq> shaffy: bring up konq and go to media:/
<stuq> is the drive showing up there?
<shaffy> stuq, it is, but i think i see the problem,
<shaffy> the drive was originally ntfs, but now it is fat32.  however, fstab still shows it as ntfs
<tobias> http://pastebin.com/ddd75cc1 <- when I want to start guidance-power-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> so change fstab
<stuq> shaffy: that would def. cause a prob
<shaffy> stuq:    /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<stuq> so umount /dev/sdb1
<Pitabred> And then remove the "ro" and change ntfs to fat32
<stuq> then mount /dev/sdv1 -t fat /[mountpoint] 
<stuq> then mount /dev/sdb1 -t fat /[mountpoint] 
<Daisuke_Ido> vfat
<Daisuke_Ido> for both of you
<stuq> Daisuke_Ido: thkyou
<stuq> i was just noticing that
<Daisuke_Ido> fat won't work, nor will fat32
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<shaffy> thanks stuq.
<voidmain2> I have the nvidia-glx installed and it semi-works except when I try to run glxgears it produces a core dump.
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I noticed that too
<shaffy> hehe okay, thanks everyone
<Pitabred> Yeah, what Daisuke_Ido said.  I haven't woken up yet... I've been out of bed for 10 minutes :P
* genii hands Pitabred a large extra-strong mug of coffee
<Daisuke_Ido> oh lord, i just realized it was time to clean out the apt cache
<Daisuke_Ido> :\
<Daisuke_Ido> mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning Daisuke_Ido
<amc> hi
<BluesKaj> and morning to all
<northstar> I get this error message http://pastebin.com/d1484ca9c when trying to install a kernel i just compiled.  Any ideas?!?
<amc> :D
<amc> ima nekoj sto me razbira
<amc> ???
<amc> tesko a?
<markus__> link to German chan please
<Jucato> !de | markus__
<ubotu> markus__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> yeah, 2.6.22 is buggy northstar , after upgrading to gutsy it auto-installed but the kernel won't boot on my setup
<civixier> hmm.. ive got a blackout... the command in the terminal to install stuff is...
<tobias> sudo apt-get install program
<civixier> thanks :D
<tobias> np :)
<northstar> BluesKaj: so you recommend i drop down a version or two and try to recompile?
<tobias> while program is the name of the app. you want to install.. but I'm sure you know about that
<BluesKaj> well, northstar so far so good with 2.6.20 ...it's your choice
<Marc78> Hi there.
<northstar> BluesKaj: i need a newer kernel because of a hard disk related issue...
<BluesKaj> which one are running now ?
<Marc78> I need som ehelp with my ubuntu 6.10 package database.
<BluesKaj> err is running
<stdin> Marc78: is it "locked" ?
<northstar> BluesKaj: 2.6.20-16
<Marc78> Indeed, stdin!
<stdin> !aptfix | Marc78
<ubotu> Marc78: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> follow what ubotu said
<BluesKaj> hmm northstar , what's the hard disk issue with that kernel
<Marc78> Thanks, I`ll try that right now.
<Daisuke_Ido> possibly that it calls everything sd*?
<northstar> BluesKaj: the disk doesn't spin down on shutdown, instead it just grabs the head and grinds to a hault
<Daisuke_Ido> ah yes, that's a nasty issue that never should have come up
<BluesKaj> eeuuww Daisuke_Ido...any ideas about northstar's problem ?
<Daisuke_Ido> newer kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: ever hear a click from the hard drive when you're shutting down?
<hollandlucas> I hate my ISP... 122 KB/sec on Kubuntu Gutsy Beta
<BluesKaj> click ?
<hollandlucas> I should be getting 10 Mbit/s
<northstar> BluesKaj: Daisuke_Ido: its already been reported as a bug and supposed fixed in higher kernels
<Daisuke_Ido> hollandlucas: aww, poor baby
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe the server's loaded
<hollandlucas> no
<hollandlucas> it's an ISP problem
<hollandlucas> but I'm not gonna call them again
<hollandlucas> last time I called
<hollandlucas> they threatened me
<civixier> kubuntu doesnt seem to find my internal drive (is installed on the external), and im trying to use vmware to get to the internal drive where ive got xp installed. help?
<BluesKaj> oh, now yer scaring me ...I'm still using 2.6.20
<hollandlucas> they said that if I ever called again (about the speed) they'd make me pay for every action they take to solve the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not *entitled* to those speeds unless your isp has a guaranteed bandwidth agreement, and most don't
<BluesKaj> hollandlucas, don't use your enter key for emphasis
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds like it's time to change ISPs
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<hollandlucas> It is. But I'm in a 2-year contract
<Marc78> My problem is solved; thanks a lot!
<Daisuke_Ido> if they aren't providing the service you pay for, you can most likely get out of that contract
<Daisuke_Ido> from the sound of it, they know there's an issue and refuse to fix it
<hollandlucas> The issue is that they have too many customers in my area and lack the infrastructure to support them
<Daisuke_Ido> they oversold, as do most isps, because they don't think customers will use what they're promised
<hollandlucas> Daisuke_Ido: My old ISP was much better but I left them because my current ISP is cheaper
<Daisuke_Ido> and now you know why :)
<hollandlucas> now I'm willing to pay more for decent service
<genii> I hope they're also less expensive
<BluesKaj> hollandlucas, in this world there's an old saying , no free lunches and you get what you pay for :(
<BluesKaj> hey genii
<hollandlucas> I might try writing a letter to my ISP asking them to let me out of the contract
* genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee
<tobias> anyone has some experiences with powermanagers and can tell me one? (except the standard one)
<genii> hollandlucas: Just get your lawyer to do it
<Daisuke_Ido> you know what they say...  you take the good, you take the bad...  you take it all, and there, you have the facts of life.
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<hollandlucas> genii: lawyers are expensive
<genii> BluesKaj: aNYTIME :)
<genii> bah capslock
<Daisuke_Ido> a lawyer that wants to make a name for himself will take that case pro bono
<hollandlucas> Daisuke_Ido: In Germany there's no such thing as pro bono ;-)
<civixier> how do I add a hard drive in linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh.
<hollandlucas> they are required by law to take money
<hollandlucas> It's illegal for a lawyer to work for free
<genii> hollandlucas: The moment big companies hear from a lawyer they back off
<hollandlucas> genii: might be, but I can't afford a lawyer
<genii> hollandlucas: If you are required to pay the lawyer, asK Is it more money to buy out the remining part of my 2 year contract with this ISP or pay a lawyer?
<hollandlucas> genii: You think they'd let me buy myself out?
<genii> hollandlucas: That is the way cell service for instance works
<savetheWorld> hollandlucas: write a polite letter asking them to let you out of the contract.
<BluesKaj> genii , in xorg file under Section "InputDevice" ,Identifier  "Generic Keyboard", add this : #Optio "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"
<hollandlucas> savetheWorld: will do. It can't get any worse ;-)
<savetheWorld> hollandlucas: explain what your issue is in the letter.
<genii> BluesKaj: LOL
<savetheWorld> hollandlucas: keep a copy
<BluesKaj> err genii #Option	    "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"
<BluesKaj> :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Unfortunately i still like to use the capslock on occasion, so i'd miss it, annoying as it can sometimes be
<BluesKaj> very handy for my phatphingers
<BluesKaj> yeah, i suppose cuz of your work etc
<savetheWorld> hollandlucas: then if they officially refuse , contact a lawyer and the press.
<mzolisi> hi savetheWorld
<savetheWorld> hi
<mzolisi> are you like a member of GreenPeace or something
<savetheWorld> F/OSS
<mzolisi> F/OSS, never heard of em
<mzolisi> what do they do?
<mzolisi> I read some article saying "99% of all the species that have ever lived on the planet are now extinct"
<mzolisi> sad hey
<hydrogen> mzolisi: I read another article saying you're off topic for the channel
<sredna> your mysql package for amd64 is buggy, it's sompiled with wrong flags
<fignew_> that's a really good article
<sredna> it causes kdepim to fail compiling
<fignew_> kdepim uses mysql?
<sredna>  /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqld.a(client.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against `client_errors' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<mzolisi> hydrogen: dont be an A-hoel
<mzolisi> hydrogen: dont be an A-hole, i mean
<Daisuke_Ido> he's always like that
<jpwhiting> Riddell: others: is there a way to re-install a package that's already installed?
<mzolisi> uniunstall it
<mzolisi> and install it again
<Daisuke_Ido> or just select "reinstall
<jpwhiting> reinstall?
<jpwhiting> from adept?
<llutz> aptitude reinstall package-name
<jpwhiting> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> can't say if it's there in adept, i know it is in synaptic
<fignew_> sredna: if you really need to
<Daisuke_Ido> (tab completion doesn't work in irc :\)
<fignew_> you can prob. have apt recompile it for you :)
<hollandlucas> savetheWorld: just finished the letter ;-)
<jpwhiting> thanks all
* sredna just disabled the plugin using mysql
<fignew_> ok :)
<sredna> but when kde4 is released, this should be fixed of course
<fignew_> but do submit a bug report :)
<savetheWorld> hollandlucas: you may want to find others with a similar issue and start thinking about a class action or whatever the legal equivalent is in your legal system.
<sredna> where?
<fignew_> cause no one here is gonna look into it
<fignew_> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<harald> I have a problem with my fglrx under linux distributions (also kubuntu). My fan is running at full speed if I use fglrx.
<harald> I searched for fixes for this problem in the net but I found nothing :8
<harald> :(
<harald> My graphiccard is an ATI PCI-E X850
<harald> Motherbaord ASUS-P5GD1
<harald> CPU: P4 3GHz
<andycr> Which fan?
<hollandlucas> savetheWorld: the equivalent would be a Sammelklage ("collected suit") but it's expensive... I'll just hope they'll let me out of the contract for now
<andycr> GPU or CPU?
<harald> for the graphiccard
<harald> CPU
<andycr> no idea sorry
<harald> It doesn't happen in other operating systems
<harald> I'm not alone with the problem when you are searching at google... but they have no fixes
<fignew_> argh @ fglrx
<harald> ?
<fignew_> I would replace the heatsink on the GPU
<fignew_> with a fanless one :/
<fignew_> but that's not that great of a solution
<harald> not realy
<buz> try looking into r300 drivers
<buz> they may be in an useable state by now
<buz> fglrx is hopeless
<harald> okay... that's not so good :(
<buz> oh and then there is powerstate setting for some of the ati cards
<buz> google atipower
<harald> I can choose only one powerstate for my ATI
<harald> and this powerstate is buggy
<buz> with official or with atipower?
<buz> well that's the wonders of fglrx
<savetheWorld> hollandlucas: class action suits are usually done for free by a law firm which specializes in them - they only make money if they win, and theur fees come out of the settlement or the judge directs the defendant to pay them (if the defendant loses.)  (this is in the USA, YMMV)    Your best bet is to stay friendly and polite and use the power of the press.
<harald> official driver vom ati
<buz> in a desktop, you're probably best off buying a cheap nvidia kcard
<harald> I thought the same... but under linux it runs very good and I payed much for it.
<harald> I mean windows
<buz> yeah but it's old now ;)
<harald> that's right
<buz> cheap nvidia card will be faster
<buz> i nknow it sucks
<harald> yeah
<buz> but i sold a brand new thinkpad because fglrx was so bad
<harald> what can I use instead of them?
<buz> only nvidia
<harald> instead of flgrx?
<harald> fglrx
<buz> google for r300 open source drivers
<buz> they may or may not work with X8XX
<harald> I will try and will c it =D
<buz> if you value your time, buy an nvidia card ;)
<harald> of course but at time I have not much money
<harald> but many thx for the information about the r300 drivers
<Dalton> Does anyone know how to fix a broken adept_manager?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dalton> thanks ubotu, but now it says "Errors where encountered while processing runit git-daemon-run
<genii> Dalton:    in konsole: sudo touch /etc/inittab         then try the updater again
<rattt> wat do i use to open .rar files in linux?
<fignew_> unrar
<genii> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<fignew_> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Dalton> hey genii, won't that kill my inittab?
<fignew_> Dalton: no
<Dalton> hey fignew_ : no as in don't do it, or no as in it won't kill the inittab?
<RATTT> how do i make files hidden?
<fignew_> no as in it won't kill inittab
<llutz> RATTT: mv file .file
<fignew_> RATTT: hidden files/folder start with .
<Dalton> thanks fignew_
<RATTT> ??
<fignew_> Dalton: touch "touches" files
<RATTT> give me example   lets say i have file called casino.wav
<llutz> RATTT: mv casino.wav .casino.wav  (pointless)
<Dalton> Hey Rattt, any file that begins with a period is "hidden"
<fignew_> Dalton: creates them if they don't exist, and update their edit-time if they do
<RATTT> ok. i have alot of files. how do i make them all hidden at one time.
<Dalton> Hey fignew_, I now have a zero size inittab.....
<llutz> RATTT: why should one do that?
<fignew_> to be honest, I'm not sure why he had you touch inittab
<RATTT> i wrote a java programa and i want to hide everything except the executable
<fignew_> Dalton: run sudo apt-get update, and tell me what it says
<genii> because of this bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg466076.html
<fignew_> !info mmv | RATTT
<ubotu> rattt: mmv: Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<fignew_> RATTT: install mmv
<llutz> RATTT: if user uses "show hidden files" he will see all those files anyway.
<RATTT> ok
<RATTT> how do i ue mmv
<llutz> man mmv
<genii> the git-daemon-run     looks for a nonexistant inittab which halts it's setup
<Dalton> here is what I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<fignew_> RATTT: 1 secf
<fignew_> sec*
<fignew_> I see genii
<Dr_willis> !fix adept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> Dalton: That means you likely have something like a window open with package manager running, or update manager is running, or some other thing using the apt backend
<Dr_willis> be sure any other apt programs are not running
<genii> Dr_willis: thanks for the qualifying remark :)
<bpat1434> HI all.  Thinking about switching to Kubuntu.... does it support dual monitors with dual SLIed adapters?
<genii> bpat1434: Dual monitors certainly. dual SLI, dunno
<fignew_> dual SLI as in 4 video cards?
<bpat1434> no, 1 SLI as in dual video cards with SLI
<fignew_> ok
<Dalton> Thanks guys, that did the trick
<fignew_> bpat1434: check nvidia's website. Their linux driver changelog should say if it supports SLI
<fignew_> If I remember correctly, they do.
<bpat1434> okay, so I'd need to use the nVidia proprietary drivers?
<fignew_> to take advantage of SLI, yes
<fignew_> yea, SLI is supported
<bpat1434> okay, kool.  Thanks!
<BluesKaj> bpat1434, http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8174/README/32bit_html/appendix-w.html
<bpat1434> that was the worst thing I had to deal with in Fedora was dual monitors off 1 card :)
<fignew_> bpat1434: the nvidia-settings program
<fignew_> actually will setup dualmonitors really easily
<bpat1434> i was using an ATI card at the time...
<deviance> Where is the PHP executable on linux?
<bpat1434> but when I get my parts from newegg, I'll be running dual nVidia 8600 cards :)
<deviance> Ive run whereis php but I get php:
<Azzco> I've got a problem with mouse grabbing and wine games...
<fignew_> deviance: you installed php?
<deviance> Yeah
<deviance> It works fine on my local server
<deviance> Localhost I mean
<Azzco> The mouse isn't grabbing unless I hold one button down...
<deviance> Ahh, whereis php5 does the trick
<fignew_> deviance: sudo apt-get install php-cli
<fignew_> I see
<deviance> php5: /etc/php5 /usr/lib/php5 /usr/share/php5
<deviance> Which do I use?
<fignew_> none of those are executables
<fignew_> you'll need to install php5-cli
<deviance> Ah Okay :D
<fignew_> if you're looking for the location of an executable, by the way, the command is "which:
<fignew_> "which"
<deviance> So it would be "which php"
<fignew_> yes
<deviance> Or php5?
<fignew_> it should be symlinked
<fignew_> they should both point at php
<deviance> tim@tim-desktop:~$ which php
<deviance> /usr/bin/php
<deviance> tim@tim-desktop:~$ which php5
<deviance> /usr/bin/php5
<Juacom99> hi
<deviance> Which one? And are they excecutable?
<fignew_> they're both the same thing
<Juacom99> can anyopne help me find witch version of lubuntu i have (32 io 64 bits??)
<Juacom99> please
<fignew_> Juacom99: uname -m
<Juacom99> that returm me i686
<fignew_> 32 bits :)
<Juacom99> thanks
<Juacom99> XD
<Juacom99> and if is a 64 bit what should it said??
<fignew_> hmm
<fignew_> amd64 (?)
<fignew_> I think that's what it would have said
<Juacom99> thanks ^
<Juacom99> *^^
<genii> Don't forget there is an intel 64 bit ;)
<Dr_willis> we dont talk about that side of the Faimly. :)
<llutz> wouldn't it give "x86_64" back?
<Juacom99> lol Dr
<Giksaw> hi everybody
<Giksaw> I need some help
<pag> !ask | Giksaw
<ubotu> Giksaw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RATTT> does ubuntu have a character map?
<fevel> hello
<Giksaw> ubuntu: good call
<RATTT> does kubuntu have a character map?
<Giksaw> ubuntu: I just installed Kubuntu- Im trying to install Firefix
<pag> Giksaw, ubotu's a bot ;)
<fevel> does anyone know a utlity like the vista side panel that integrates with my wallpaper and that I could add functions to it?
<PhinnFort> pag: ubuntu is not
<PhinnFort> :P
<fevel> like gdesklets
<PhinnFort> fevel: superkaramba
<pag> Giksaw, open Konsole and type in " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox "
<PhinnFort> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<fevel> PhinnFort: ok...ill take a look, thanks
<PhinnFort> np
<Giksaw> pag:bot?
<pag> PhinnFort, oh... sorry, misread - guess I'm too tired to read correctly :)
<pag> !bot | Giksaw
<ubotu> Giksaw: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Giksaw> pag: Im new to this whole thing
<pag> Giksaw, well.. basically ubotu is just a piece of software that gives information when told to do so.
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: you query him with !<query>
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: and then he looks up a suiting reply in a database
<Giksaw> pag: ok
<pag> Giksaw, and about Firefox installation: eithe use the way I gave you couple lines ago, or open Adept Installer ( Add/Remove programmes(?) ) and install from there
<acomaco> any way to reset all KDE settings?
<pag> acomaco, any reason you want to do so?
<acomaco> i just want the default settings since i'm to lazy to change it back manually
<PhinnFort> acomaco: (re)move the ".kde" folder in your homefolder
<pag> acomaco, oh... then log out of KDE and command " mv .kde .kde_backup "
<PhinnFort> acomaco: I would suggest you move it
<acomaco> okey
<PhinnFort> acomaco: it contains all your passwords, settings, preferences, etc.
<PhinnFort> and probably mail
<acomaco> all passwords to?
<PhinnFort> yearh
<PhinnFort> *yeah
<acomaco> any important passwords?
<pag> acomaco, if you have saved any important ones, then yes - nothing system-critical though
<acomaco> hehe okey thx
<acomaco> ok tryin now <.<
* SETKEH-NRNS[A]  is now away - Reason : asleep
<deviance> I would like to forward my localhost on this machine to the internet. How would I do it? Is it a good idea?
<deviance> Does it mean forwarding port 80?
<Giksaw> pag: whats the difference between this Adept and command prompt- and how do I get to the command prompt
<Giksaw> ?
<pag> Giksaw, Adept is graphical...
<pag> Giksaw, in theory they both work identically - personally I strongly dislike Adpet, but it's just my own opinion
<Giksaw> pag, is firefox already comes with Kubuntu- and add/remove just installs it or when I click add/remove it is downloading it from the Internet?
<acomaco> worked :d
<acomaco> thx
<pag> Giksaw, it'll download it.
<pag> acomaco, np :)
<Giksaw> pag, Im overwhelmed by this whole thing- linux
<pag> Giksaw, just try not to think "why and how it works" just yet...
<Giksaw> pag, who does Adept gets the information that a firefox installation is available on the Internet?
<pag> Giksaw, Adept is just a graphical frontend of apt
<PhinnFort> pag: for dpkg, anyways, afaik
<Giksaw> pag, apt?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: it has a large database of all available applications
<pag> !apt | Giksaw
<ubotu> Giksaw: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Giksaw> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: applications are packaged by so-called "packagers", who either just have too much spare time or work for Canonical
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: then there's a lot of scripts and programs that sort through these and create databases and upload them to mirrors worldwide
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: and every now and then your computer can update it's local database, to get information about updates to different applications, etc.
<Giksaw> PhinnFort: canonical?
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  so my computer has a database of available downloads from the Internet?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: yes
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: or rather of packages available from the mirrors
<pag> Giksaw, Company that owns the Ubuntu trademark and commercially supports it
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  it comes with Kubunto installation- this database?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: yes
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: you also have a database of currently installed applications that is compared to available packages, to see which one should be upgraded, etc.
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  but it is compared automatically? I dont have a control when it is connected to the Internet???
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: it should download automatically every now and then, when you have an internet connection, but you can also do it from adept
<PhinnFort> manually
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  but is it safe? I dont know what is the source of the isntallation
<august_> Hey everyone.  Just wanted to know if someone could help me with a problem.  I have a problem making my computer to output on my tv.  Is there a button i should push or somewhere in the control panel i can click on so that the output can go to the tv?  On windows all you have to do is just right click on the screen and go to output and click on monitor.  I have a laptop by the way
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: when it sees that a newer version of a package is available, it pops up an icons in the system tray, that tells you which programs are updatable
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: all packages from the official sources are cryptographically signed
<devious`> hi all
<Giksaw> !system tray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system tray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pag> Hello devious` :)
<Giksaw> PhinnFort: what is system tray?
<devious`> a question: when i was installing kubuntu, i denied the use of paging file, since i have 2Gb RAM.. Is that a good idea or not? If not, can i change that now?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: it's what holds those small icons for different programs
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: down right on the screen, besides the clock
<devious`> (i did not create a partition for pagina file)
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  sorry, so far I used windows- I hope I dont bother too much with all these questions
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: nono, it gives me a good reason to not work on what I should do;)
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: you have a system tray on windows too
<pag> devious`, you can change it afterward (don't ask *me* how :P ), and it's reccomended to have al least 256MB for swap
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  ok- I just wasnt familiar with the name
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  and what should u do now instead?
<fevel> hey guys, my laptops wifi connects to the network I set up when I used ubuntu, now that im on kde I cant search for networks around or anything...is there a tool to do that or did I miss it on knetworkmanager?
<hero> how do you disable the float-over descriptions on panel objects?
<fevel> can someone please help me?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: discrete mathematics;)
<aldanon> heya's all
<aldanon> i'm still working on compiling this x-fi soundcard driver
<aldanon> anyone interested in lending a hand with it?
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  but how kubuntu recognizes that the update that is available comes from a safe source?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: it only downloads databases from addresses it knows is safe by default
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: of course you can add unsafe sources, but then it should warn you that the packages you download are not signed by a trusted source
<PhinnFort> if you don't tell it to trust that key, then you really don't know if it's safe;)
<aldanon> is the other ubuntu channel ubuntu+1?
<Giksaw> ok' and how do I know that kubuntu is safe?
<aldanon> someone gave it to me last night but i forgot what it is
<pag> aldanon, #ubuntu+1 is for Gutsy support
<aldanon> cool thanks thats what i'm on
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: you don't;)
<aldanon> err well i'm on kubuntu
<aldanon> ...but the driver i'm trying to compile..eh i was just led to ubuntu heh
<njt88> hi
<aldanon> you any good with compiling pag? =D
<pag> hi njt88 :)
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: the cd's also contain cryptographic checksums on them, so you can check the integrity of it, etc. but you ultimately put your trust in someone else
<pag> aldanon, I had luck couple of times... :)
<devious`> what is that webpage you can download themes for kubuntu to change apeareance?
<pag> !themes | devious`
<ubotu> devious`: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PhinnFort> devious`: kde-look.org
<devious`> thank youi
<aldanon> here's where i got the driver pag http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?searchString=XFiDrv_Linux
<njt88> i had a power failure and things got corrupted.  ran fsck, corrected that stuff, but then had probs with kde:  kstartupconfig script is borked.  did a sudo apt-get install kde, and now kde at least starts up, but still geteting the error message (only dif is now kde starts)
<njt88> question is, how do i get the kstartupconfig to regenerate? I did a mv kstartupconfig kstartupconfig.bak  but dont know what to do next
<pag> aldanon, what problems do you have compiling? unmet depencies?
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  and u trust kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: of course
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: mostly because everything they do, they do in the open
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  do u do banking online with it?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: so I trust them more than Microsoft
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: of course
<aldanon> naw, in the end after 5 hours of working with it, it's looking like i need a vanilla kernel
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  holw long they exist?
<pag> aldanon, that sounds far too complicated for my skills - sorry.
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: canonical has been around for many years
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  and what their motive to support that? are they getting any income out of it?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: they sell support, etc. and they have a large deal with dell, amongst others
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: it's founded by Mark Shuttleworth, who also founded Thawthe Security (which your bank may use)
<deviance> Is the application finder called kappfinder
<PhinnFort> deviance: yeah
<aldanon> i understand pag
<PhinnFort> I don't
* ScorpKing drops in...
<aldanon> i'm no expert, in fact i'm quite new at this heh...just had a lot of help last night hehe
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  why it seems that kubuntu works slower than xp? also firefox
* abominius greetings
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  it thinks a lot
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: do you have the right graphics card drivers installed?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<SlimeyPete> Firefox is quite a slow program
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: if you use gutsy, strigi will probably hog some cpu the first minutes/hours
<Tonren> Has anyone had trouble recording in Audacity?
<PhinnFort> Tonren: tried KRec?
<ScorpKing> Tonren: does it pick up your soundcard?
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  I just clicked on help under k menu, it took 5 seconds to open it. it cannot be this situation
<Giksaw> I use 7. something
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: the Help reader is slow
<Tonren> On record, I can see the Microphone monitor go up and down.  On playback, I can see the speaker monitor go up and down.  However, no other indications of sound being recorded are there (no waveform appears).
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: type /sysinfo and hit enter
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  in that chat?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: yes
<Giksaw> /sysinfo
<PhinnFort> Sysinfo for 'lejon': Linux 2.6.22-12-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz at 800 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 68/89GB, RAM: 689/2006MB, 131 proc's, 45.18min up
<PhinnFort> no space before it
<aldanon> so any compiling wizards in the house?
<Tonren> Actually...
<pag> Giksaw, which program are you using? (Kopete / Konversation / other)
<Tonren> PhinnFort: ScorpKing: Audacity isn't playing properly.  I can load an MP3 and see the waveforms, and when I play, I see the speaker monitor move, but no sound is actually coming out.
<PhinnFort> Tonren: have you tried the program KRec?
<pag> Tonren, disable KDE sound server
<Tonren> pag: How do I do that?
<ScorpKing> Tonren: also check your audio settings under audacity.
<pag> Tonren, kcontrol -> sound & multimedia -> sound system -> uncheck "Enable Sound System"
<Giksaw> pag:  kopete
<Tonren> Oh wait, Audacity is now playing properly--I had to set Record and Playback both to /dev/dsp
<ScorpKing> :D
<pag> Tonren, nice to hear that :)
<ScorpKing> Tonren: what version is that?
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  /sysinfo works?
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: just type in "/sysinfo" here, without any spaces before or after
<PhinnFort> or just tell me the specs on your computer
<pag> Giksaw, PhinnFort: /sysinfo is Konversation command iirc..
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Tonren> ScorpKing: Audacity 1.2.6
<PhinnFort> script even
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: what else is slow?
<Tonren> pag: What is the KDE soudn Server, exactly?
<hydrogen> a bitrotted piece of software
<ScorpKing> Tonren: oh ok.
<PhinnFort> Tonren: hit alt+f2 and type in "kcontrol", and hit enter
<hydrogen> that deserves to be thrown out a seventh or eighth story window
<hydrogen> at the very least
<Semmi> hi
<PhinnFort> and search for sound server
<PhinnFort> hydrogen: arts isn't that bad;)
<hydrogen> PhinnFort: sure it is
<Semmi> can someone help me with autofs
<PhinnFort> it only hangs randomly, eats resources for nothing, eats battery, etc
<hydrogen> PhinnFort: it rarely works, it hasn't been maintained for a number of years
<Semmi> after installing 7.10 beta it doesnt work the way it did before
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> off to that class thing
<PhinnFort> hydrogen: it does receive patches every now and then, latest to remove some polling
<PhinnFort> hydrogen: what class?
<Tonren> PhinnFort: Don't worry--I have Kcontrol in my panel anyway.  I'm just curious as to what the sound server is, exactly.
<Semmi> doenst mount my nfs "drives"
<PhinnFort> Tonren: it's called Arts
<PhinnFort> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> Tonren:
<Semmi> mounting by console works
<PhinnFort> Tonren: it's a buggy piece of software, that plays sound, basically
<Tonren> Hey wait, I've made some progress
<PhinnFort> Tonren: it's a "server", since it always is in the background, waiting for sound to play
<Tonren> I turned off the Sound Server
<Giksaw> /sysinfo
<Tonren> And now, when I record in Audacity, there's an itty-bitty tiny waveform, and when I play it back, I can just BARELY hear what I recorded, but there's a high-pitched whine/buzz over it
<Giksaw> PhinnFort:  I typed it
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: do you know the specifications for your computer (processor speed, ram size, etc.)
<PhinnFort> ?
<Tonren> PhinnFort: ScorpKing: pag: Okay... running with "aoss audacity" gets rid of the whine/buzz, but I can still barely hear my recordings.
<Semmi> does someone know wheateher auto.master has to be executable?
<Giksaw> 1 gig cpu
<Giksaw> PhinnFort: 1 giga RAM
<ScorpKing> Tonren: set the volume in Kmix
<Tonren> ScorpKing: All of my input volumes are maxed out
<PhinnFort> Giksaw: it shouldn't be too bad, but if you feel that KDE/Kubuntu is too slow, you should give Xubuntu/XFCE a try/spin
<Giksaw> PhinnFort: what is that?
<Tonren> Giksaw: Xubuntu is another flavor of Ubuntu that runs with the Xfce desktop environment & window manager.
<clyrrad> something is messed with my APT - can anyone make sense of this? http://rafb.net/p/WxXfiA36.txt
<clyrrad> Looks like I have some kind of circular dependency, and apt-get -f install does not work
<Tonren> Giksaw: It's generally meant for older computers that can't handle Ubuntu/Kubuntu's system requirements, but some people prefer it anyway for its somewhat minimalistic approach.
<Semmi> whats the default password for root login after installation?
<Semmi> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tonren> clyrrad: Have you done an apt-get update recently?
<clyrrad> Tonren: Yup sure have
<Giksaw> PhinnFort: ok- nevermind. what was the /sysinfo intended for?
<Tonren> Semmi: root commands are run by using the "sudo" command and entering your own password
<Semmi> sudo cd??
<Tonren> Semmi: You can also get to a root console by typing "sudo su", but generally people don't recommend this.
<Chousuke> Semmi: no
<Tonren> Semmi: You shouldn't need to run sudo just to change directories, no.
<Chousuke> Tonren: sudo -i or sudo -s is better
<Tonren> Chousuke: Ah-didn't know that.  Thanks!
<Chousuke> Tonren: and sudo cd is pointless anyway
<Semmi> just need it for testing autofs
<Semmi> wheter there is an affect or not
<Tonren> Chousuke: I'm aware.
<Chousuke> Tonren: try sudo cd:ing to some directory. it just doesn't work :)
<clyrrad> Tonren: Its like there is some sort of circular dependecy on this APT, its definaly broken, I dont know how to fix it.  I need to be able to remove these affected dependencies - but the millon dollar question is HOW?
<Tonren> Chousuke: I wasn't the one talking about sudo'ing cd, dude.  :P
<Semmi> ah thx
<Tonren> clyrrad: You use apt-get, not aptitude, right?
<clyrrad> correct
<Dalton> anyone here running vmware workstation 6 on kubuntu 7.10 beta?
<Tonren> clyrrad: Hmm...
<Tonren> clyrrad: Maybe if you tried uninstalling adobereader-enu?
<Tonren> So, anyone have any hints about my Audacity problems?  The recording volume simply won't rise up enough to be workable.
<clyrrad> Tonren: that is what i am doing - see my paste http://rafb.net/p/WxXfiA36.txt very first line
<clyrrad> Tonren: I cant remove it - it wont let me
<Tonren> clyrrad: Oh dear, sorry--not sure how I missed that.
<clyrrad> Yes, thats why i am here.......
<Tonren> clyrrad: Try using aptitude instead.
<clyrrad> hoping somoene can help me
<Tonren> clyrrad: For these particular commands, I mean.
<clyrrad> Tonren: is does not matter what I use, the system keeps wanting to install acroread - but it cant be installed becase of the dependency issues I pasted
<clyrrad> How can i force remove adobereader-enu............
<clyrrad> this is the package / problem thats messed up my APT
<clyrrad> I need to some how remove that, but apt-get remove does not work due to the dependecny problem
<Giksaw> /message nickserver help
<pag> clyrrad, tried " sudo dpkg -r adobereader-enu && sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<Tonren> clyrrad: maybe apt-get --purge remove, just throwing out ideas here
<Tonren> clyrrad: Also ask in Ubuntu as well
<ScorpKing> Tonren: try to munte the unused ones. not sure what else can work.
<Tonren> #ubuntu, I meant
<Giksaw> /message nickserve help
<clyrrad> pag: trying that now
<llp78> hello everyone - does anyone know what program i could use to convert a flac to mp3 in kubuntu ?
<pag> llp78, sounkonverter is nice
<lovre> hi all
<pag> llp78, but you'll need lame to encode mp3
<llp78> pag: is it GUI?
<lovre> im back with some more questions
<Giksaw> /m nickserv help
<pag> lovre, yup - it is
<lovre> how do i change my kubuntu apearence? I downloaded a theme from www.kde-look.org, but i dont know how to apply it. Any tips?
<Giksaw> /messssage nickserv help
<llp78> pag:i know but the flac file is too big for my phone's sd card
<llp78> pag: im gonna try that now thanks for your quick response
<pag> llp78, np :)
<Giksaw> /message nickserv help
<pag> Giksaw, it's /msg NickServ help
<ScorpKing> _ /msg nickserv help
<uga> lovre: what theme is it... and more importantly, is it a kde theme, kde style, or kde windeco =)
<clyrrad> pag: no luck http://rafb.net/p/cXvhH829.txt
<clyrrad> Tonren: yes I tried both of those with no luck
<Tonren> clyrrad: Sorry man, I got nothin'.
<pag> clyrrad, how about sudo dpkg -r acroread-plugins
<uga> lovre: they're completely differen things. Themes define a set of settings (colors, fonts, background image, style, windeco)
<lovre> uga: i dont really know the difference between thoose....:()
<llp78> pag: ive installed it but only allows to ogg not mp3 - ami missing something ?
<lovre> uga: and styles?
<pag> llp78, package called lame
<uga> lovre: windecos are the drawings around your windows. The ones you use to maximise/minimise/got a title... etc
<pag> !info lame | llp78
<ubotu> llp78: lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Dr_willis> the 'window border widgets' :)
<uga> lovre: and styles are the way everything is drawn: buttons, scrollbars, lists, ...
<Semmi> is there anything else than autofs to mount nfs drives when needed
<clyrrad> paq: you are the million dollar man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<clyrrad> it worked!
<clyrrad> thank-you so much :D
<Dr_willis> Semmi,  i wonder if FUSE has a solution for that.. it has 10000000 other solutions for eveyrthing else. :)
<ScorpKing> lovre: this is what my desktop looked like yesterday - http://profile.imageshack.us/user/scorpking/images/detail/#219/mydesktop2uq8.jpg
<pag> clyrrad, np :)
<llp78> pag: your skills are amazing, cheers dude much much thanks
<clyrrad> pag: that was driving me absolutly nutz!!!!!!!!
<uga> ScorpKing: fugly =)
<ScorpKing> lol :D
<Giksaw> pag: how to I register the user name?
* poison-- spys
<pag> !register | Giksaw
<ubotu> Giksaw: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
* poison-- waves to uga and ScorpKing
<xenol> Hello all/
<lovre> i downloaded this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<lovre> how do i install it?
<pag> Giksaw, I'd sugges you'd use Konversation instad of Kopete - Kopete isn't really a IRC-client
<ScorpKing> hiya poison--. :)
<Semmi> the drives just wont mount
<Semmi> everything worked fine before changing to 7.10 beta
<Semmi> mounting via console works
<Semmi> just that fkn autofs
<Giksaw> pag: is konversation free?
<deviance> Yes
<pag> Giksaw, free as in beer and speech - and it's there by default :)
<poison--> sup guys
<ScorpKing> Giksaw: yes and installed by default
<Dr_willis> I perfer Free as in Love. :)
<Giksaw> pag: ok Im connecting
<epsilorn> hi all! I've got a pair of problems on kubuntu may I ask to you?
<Dr_willis> Ever have a hard time trying to get a windows user to understand that  The 'Openoffice.org' cd you are giving him is LEGAL? :)
<deviance> Shoot epsilorn
<Dr_willis> 'how can they just give it away....' :)
<pag> !ask | epsilorn
<ubotu> epsilorn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: i gave up trying. they just don't get it.
<giksaw_> pag: ?
<epsilorn> ok i've got an ATI hd 2400 it seems working 'cause fglxgears run smoothly, the problem is when i start openarena it runs well but when i try to change video setting it crashes
<Dr_willis> Then they try it.. and ((#&@&@ that its not identical to Office.. :)
<Dr_willis> but then you explain that  they now have $200+ more in their pocket.
<ScorpKing> yeah
<pag> giksaw_, you should probably close Kopete and then command /nick Giksaw  in Konversation
<lovre> i downloaded this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<lovre> how do i install it?
<poison--> HI Dr_willis
<Tonren> I'm trying to record in Audacity.  All of my input volumes are maxed out (in my ALSA mixer and in Audacity itself), but I can still barely hear my recordings.
<poison--> BRB
<ScorpKing> lovre: there is a few things you still have to download and do.
<lovre> ScorpKing: what are those things?
<lovre> ScorpKing: sory for bothering
<ScorpKing> lovre: gimme a sec. just checking something...
<ScorpKing> lovre: i'll walk you through it.
<llp78> pag: do you know why i cant load flac files into soundKonverter ?
<ScorpKing> lovre: go to konsole and type sudo aptitude install kbfx
<lovre> ScorpKing: im sorry, i have to go afk for a while, will you be here later? sorryyyyy
<giksaw_> pag, how do I change back the nick
<ScorpKing> yes
<epsilorn> Hi all, got a problem: i've got an ATI hd 2400 it seems working 'cause fglxgears run smoothly, the problem is when i start openarena it runs well but when i try to change video setting it crashes
<pag> llp78, you should be able to...
<llp78> not a supported file type :-(
<pag> giksaw_, /nick DesiredNick
<lovre> ScorpKing: thank you very much, il be back later
<ScorpKing> np :D
<Lovre`bbiab> bbiab
<giksaw_> it says it is already in use
<giksaw_> pag, it says it is in use
<pag> giksaw_, do you still have Kopete open?
<giksaw_> I closed it
<giksaw_> pag, I closed it
<pag> giksaw_, check in tray ;) KDE usually just minimises apps there
<Giksaw> pag, ok
<pag> llp78, do you have " flac " installed?
<pag> Giksaw, then you should look at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration for information and instructions on user registartion
<ubuntu__> hye
<adlisyakir> hye
<adlisyakir> how to create dual boot like using vista and kubuntu?
<llp78> pag: is that an extrapackagelike Lame ?i can play the flac files -
<adlisyakir> why.. i 'm try with install windows first.. and then kubuntu, its not show me dual boot to choose
<adlisyakir> so, try n try... many times.. it still same
<pag> llp78, I'm not sure.. I just have a feeling, that that package might be important :)
<llp78> pag :-) just installing
<llp78> llp78 oh look its working - thanks genius
<JuJuBee> How do I share a USB printer connected to my computer?
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  to a windows machine. Use samba
<acemo> should ftp be able to transfer a zip file in ascii mode?
<JuJuBee> nm, I got it.  needed to set up cups server...
<JuJuBee> Thanks Dr. Willis.
<Dr_willis> acemo,  for binary files. You want to enable binary mode. I recall.. from ages ago...
<Dr_willis> havent heard about binary/ascii file transfers/modes in years.. :P
<acemo> Dr_willis: tnx, i just need to implement the minimum of the ftp rfc, wich says ascii mode, but i was afraid i did something wrong because zip file didnt went too well
<fevel_> hey...can I change the font collor of the taskbar?
<pag> fevel_, ink KDE 3.5.7 you can :)
<ilia> hi there need help with USB automount
<Riddell> Riderxsjado23: hmm?
<fevel_> Pag: how?
<hero> how do you disable the float-over descriptions on panel objects?
<Dalton> is there a how-to to put 7.10 on a usb key?
<giksaw>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY savicevic1
<fevel_> thanks for your password
<fevel_> hope youdont use it for everything
<fevel_> lol
<llp78> oh no
<llp78> :-)
<fevel_> anyone know how I can change the font collor for the taskbar?
<giksaw> oops
<Third_Paradox> hi all, I have a problem with apt-get, I keep trying to install stuff and it spits back Error 1 all the time, not even sudo "dpkg --configure -a" is helping, it keeps saying dependency problems...
<Third_Paradox> is this the right place to ask for help?
<Third_Paradox> *sudo dpkg --configure -a*
<giksaw> ?
<Third_Paradox> can anyone help me or point me somewhere whereI can ge help?
<Third_Paradox> all the forums I've looks at arn't to helpful andd this is kinda urgent - any help would be greatly appreciated
<Third_Paradox> :)
<llp78> Third_Paradox: out the box apt-get works perfect on a clean install - how did this error occur
<Third_Paradox> trying to install qt
<Third_Paradox> and then tetex-base
<Third_Paradox> it's having problems with linux-image-something
<Third_Paradox> and now all the tetex dependencies
<Third_Paradox> I need to do a 'reset' on my packages or something (at least I think)
<Third_Paradox> i can get the package names but i don'ty think it's the packages specificaally that are the problem (thx for any help btw)
<monolith> Does KWallet actualy encrypt passwords?
<monolith> Or any other data you store in it
<herchu-1234> hi there. I am playing with my network settings  for a laptop. I configured wired and wireless following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539. I have just one question: If I do '/etc/init.d/networking restart', with my current settings (dhcp for both wired and wireless), it tries for about a minute to get a dhcp on eth0, with the cable unplugged. Is it there a way to detect there is no cable and abandon dhcp?
<bigleon> Hello, anybody got any recommondationis for alternatives for K-torrent, i'm getting crashes, and files that when started crash the app.
<slackern> bigleon: maybe deluge-torrent?
<emilsedgh> bigleon: azereus?
<bigleon> i heard about deluge, is that really as good as people claim?
<bigleon> i heard it was suppose to put Utorrent to shame
<slackern> bigleon: i haven't tried the latest versions of it, right now im using ktorrent from the gutsy repos and that works great for me
<bigleon> mine has gone wack on my saying .torrents are torrent files -.-
<bigleon> aren't*
<slackern> bigleon: hmm no idea what could be causing it either =/
<bigleon> Yeah... really disappointing i've been starting to like ktorrent other than fact that it doesn't seem to go aboe 50kb/s on an internet that peaks at over 1800
<bigleon> although i'm sure college network isn't helping lol
<bigleon> oh and i keep getting this error about not being able to write files...
<navets> hello
<slackern> bigleon: i get around 3.5 megabytes/sec with ktorrent here and that is about the max i can get during daytime, haven't tried so much during late nights when the network isn't so congested
<bigleon> i'd be happy with 1mbs lol
<slackern> bigleon: oh i mostly was meaning that the software can handle higher speeds than 50kb/s so to say
<bigleon> i figured so... I don't think it's a seed problem either, because i'm doing about 15 dls at a time
<bigleon> between 15 i should be able to get atleast a little more
<slackern> bigleon: personally i haven't noticed any difference between rtorrent/utorrent/ktorrent/azureus/deluge
<bigleon> just installed deluge and it won't even start up... so i guess i'm stuck with ktorrent
<slackern> bigleon: =/
<bigleon> Gah, i've been noticing it alot 1/5 programs seem to ever work after installing...
<slackern> bigleon: and here i am running gutsy without any problems :), not in kde though since i felt like giving gnome a little spin for the new release
<bigleon> I can't stand gnome... kde strong...
<bigleon> I got over 20gb's of music on here... don't really want to manually add my cds again... to upgrade to gutsy
* addyk is away: Gone away for now.
<slackern> bigleon: personally i prefer kde also but i do enjoy varying from DE to DE, haven't used a simple WM for a long time though, maybe i should play a little with fluxbox again :)
<bigleon> I'm still waiting on ati to pump out there new uber linux friendly driver this month i'm excited
<slackern> bigleon: aye it could be nice, i have a x1950 pro card myself so im stuck with some pain here too, but im running the opensource radeonhd driver right now
<bigleon> i got an Mobile x1400 and well i can't do shit for 3d or anything for that mater stuck at 1200X800 on my 21 inch widescreen laptop
<slackern> bigleon: hmm maybe you can try the opensource driver, which chip is it on the x1400?
<bigleon> Not sure
<slackern> bigleon: just a min will check
<bigleon> Ati radeon is all i know
<kaminix> How can I re-encode from .sub -> .srt?
<slackern> bigleon: do a lspci -v and check the device id of your card, if it says 7145 it could work
<bigleon> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Expr
<bigleon> ess Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<bigleon> one sec i'm an idiot
<bigleon> lol
<slackern> hehe
<bigleon> kk found vid card
<bigleon> where is the number i'm looking for?
<slackern> under a line such as this one 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]  there should be something about device and then a 4 letter number
<Kachna> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087051.0;prev_next=prev#new
* Kachna begs for any help :-)
<bigleon> http://paste-it.net/3788
<bigleon> look at that
<slackern> bigleon: aye thats it, let me check the device id list in the code
<slackern> bigleon:  0x7145, 0x1028, 0x2002, "Dell Inspiron 9400", PANEL_B2_VGA_A0_DVI_A10 it's included here in the ID list so you could maybe try the opensource driver, it's not exactly fast, it's like running the vesa driver in it's current state
<bigleon> see one i got is slow
<slackern> bigleon: but maybe you get proper resolutions and stuff atleast?
<bigleon> and doesnt' support 1400X900 res
<bigleon> one i'm using is Fgrlx
<bigleon> i think
<slackern> bigleon: anyhow, you would have to compile it yourself and download the source code and stuff, maybe it's a little too much work, i don't know how much you want to mess with it either
<slackern> there is also a channel here for the driver #radeonhd with all the driver developers in it
<bigleon> Well i got all afternoon, but i'm not that bright when it comes to complining etc
<slackern> bigleon: so you can talk to them directly
<plukin> d
<ScorpKing> u
<ScorpKing> what program runs straight after login from kdm? after the auth stuff.
<ScorpKing> Kachna: "(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom" might be fixed with - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964.0;topicseen
<Kachna> ScorpKing: thx, was annoying :-) wanted to remove only these 1st 3 things,would fail a bit i see :-)
<ScorpKing> :) np
<uga> ScorpKing: I'd guess... startkde
<ScorpKing> that's a script right?
<uga> yes
<uga> you can edit it
<uga> bona tarda, tsdgeos
<ScorpKing> thanks. found it - /usr/bin/startkde
<tsdgeos> uga: i only know how to say bye in euskara, not hello :D
<tsdgeos> kaixo!
<uga> lol, kaixo
<tsdgeos> i remembered
<BluesKaj> howdy ?
<BluesKaj> :)
<tsdgeos> or kaixo wasn't hello?
<tsdgeos> doo, kaixo is thanks :D
<tsdgeos> ah no, kaixo is hello
<tsdgeos> ok, i stop spamming the channel
<uga> tsdgeos: kaixo==hello
<uga> =)
<[ifr0g] > Ok, An hp photosmart c3183 ! which driver ?
<uga> [ifr0g] : doesn't it appear on the list?
<[ifr0g] > uga, i should be looking under usb, right ! if so no i dont see it.
<uga> [ifr0g] : checking myself...
<uga> [ifr0g] : it should be under HP
<uga> not sure where you are looking
<[ifr0g] > looking at printers under kcontrol.
<uga> [ifr0g] : kcontrol->peripherals->printers-> yes
<[ifr0g] > excatly.
<uga> it should show manufacturer on the left (hp,epson, ...) and models on the right
<uga> if you choose HP, the closest I can see is PhotoSmart C3100
<uga> possibly it's the same driver
<[ifr0g] > funny, I dont see any thing like that..
<uga> uhm... I do here, in gutsy
<[ifr0g] > i see a list that goes, like this --> advanced faxing tool, mail pdf file, print to file, print to file, send to fax
<uga> uhm?
<uga> [ifr0g] : you need to create a new printer first
<hero> how do you disable the float-over descriptions on panel objects?
<uga> [ifr0g] : on the top toolbar, the first button reads "add printer/class"
<[ifr0g] > uga, ok, then i choose.. local printer..
<tuco_> hello all. I am trying to find out why the laptop pad is so sensitive in kubuntu. Just by moving the arrow on a link it clicks and it is often annoying as it opens sites or links I just don't want to open. Any help welcome.
<[ifr0g] > i see the USB list empty..
<uga> is the printer on, and plugged to usb?
<fdoving> hero: rightclick on panel -> configure panel -> appearance -> enable icon mouseover effects.
<hero> thank you
<[ifr0g] > uga, let me replug it.
<kkathman> anyone here using the nvidia driver? If so, do you see the nVidia splash screen on bootup?
<christian_> some body can help me_
<uga> kkathman: the splash can be disabled. I believe kubuntu disables it in lrm modules
<christian_> i wannt changue the language
<kkathman> uga ahh ok I just wondered cuz Im just not 100% sure my driver is being loaded
<kkathman> the xorg.conf dictates that it is tho
<uga> christian_: kmenu->system settings->regional &language ->install new language
<Giksaw> hi
<tuco_> nobody who can help me please?
<parsnip> hey guys
<uga> kkathman: easy to test: glxinfo |grep version
* parsnip waves
<[ifr0g] > uga, Still the same. well i dont think the device was ever created..
<[ifr0g] > here is a two liner..
<uga> kkathman: that should show a line with nvidia and version number
<[ifr0g] > Oct  3 22:51:38 blackbox hp: unable to open /var/run/hplip/hpiod.port: No such file or directory: api/hplip_api.c 93
<[ifr0g] > Oct  3 22:51:38 blackbox hp: unable to connect hpiod socket 2208: Connection refused: api/hplip_api.c 721
<kkathman> uga wont that just say whether its installed or not ??
<parsnip> I'm having difficulty with my Philips GoGear hdd070/05 MP3 player
<uga> [ifr0g] : you don't see any usb devices in the list???
<uga> [ifr0g] : did you enter administrator mode?
<christian_> uga
<christian_> says
<christian_> Us English
<[ifr0g] > yes, i see nothing.
<christian_> only
<christian_> hoiw can add language?
<[ifr0g] > uga, done it both ways.
<parsnip> i cant find how to mount it in KUbuntu and all the walkthus say /dev/sda1 which is my sata hdd mounted on /
<Giksaw> I just installed Kubuntu. Gmail doesnt display my emails. Need help!!
<parsnip> uga: I cannot see it
<parsnip> uga: its not present in the list, only can see my card readers and my optical / hdd drives
<ScorpKing> Giksaw: to you see a screen full of text in konqueror?
<parsnip> uga: modprobe usb-storage shows nothing
<Giksaw> ScorpKing: yes- full of jibrish
<uga> parsnip: sorry,  I don't know anything about that player, myself
* Lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<ScorpKing> Giksaw: look for a link in there that sais [HTML View]  and click on it
<uga> [ifr0g] : uhm, I can't guess why the printer doesn't turn up on the list. It's very strange for a usb printer
* Lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<[ifr0g] > uga, i remmber i stoped the cups server from starting ..
<[ifr0g] > but i started it manually this time
<[ifr0g] > any other service i should be aware of.
<uga> christian_: as I said you must PRESS "Install NEW LANGUAGE"
<parsnip> uga: there is a hiddev0 in my /dev folder but it doesnt seem to be mountable using sudo mount /dev/hiddev0 -t vfat /mnt/gogear
<uga> christian_: that will show you a long language after the password
<uga> [ifr0g] : heh, cups is needed =)
<genii> parsnip: It could be some other /dev/sdX where X is a different letter than / or so on. Does sudo fdisk -l show a drive the size it should be?
<christian_> okay
<christian_> uga
<[ifr0g] > and hplip ?
<uga> christian_: once done, the new language will appear on the list
<[ifr0g] > uga, ^
<AV1611> greeting to all! did anybody experience some kind of unusual things at the shutdown process like an yellow screen?
<parsnip> uga: i'll check
<AV1611> kubuntu710
<AV1611> beta
<genii> AV1611: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<christian_> okay
<AV1611> ok
<christian_> thank u so much
<genii> AV1611: if KDE perhaps #kubuntu-devel
<parsnip> uga: will that show all disks or just the on that the pwd path is on?
<parsnip> uga: looks like its a no brainer, its a Windows hugging device :(
<parsnip> uga: cheers for the advice though dude
<reini> hi
<uga> [ifr0g] : possibly needed as part of the hp printing system, but it's cups that will use it
<uga> parsnip: you're confusing me with someone else
<uga> parsnip: genii
* genii wakes up and sips a coffee
<uga> genii: hi there =)
<genii> uga: Hey
<tuco_> Anyone who could tell me how to reduce the sensitivity of my touchpad it is driving me bongo!
<genii> Ah OK
<genii> parsnip: sudo fdisk -l     should show ALL things it considers to be hard drives or mass storage
<[ifr0g] > uga, Cool :) thanx that did the trick..
<uga> heh
<Giksaw> ScorpKing: but I want standard view.
* ScorpKing pass genii a bowl with cookies...
* genii munches a cookie and passes ScorpKing a mug with coffee
<[ifr0g] > uga, pheww. the printing works..  How about the scanner :)
<genii> parsnip: You alive?
<ScorpKing> Giksaw: i'm not sure how to do that. browsing does not work at all in kongueror for me so i installed firefox.
<[ifr0g] > what program is the best ?
<ScorpKing> thanks genii :)
<genii> ScorpKing: Thanks for the snack
<Giksaw> ScorpKing: ok- so I wont use konqueeror
<uga> [ifr0g] : that's harder. You need to use sane/xsane
<ScorpKing> Giksaw: yeah, unless you can figure out what's wrong. i haven't. :(
<genii> uga: I suspect parsnip left/ghosted
<[ifr0g] > uga, ok.. will give it a shot
* mishehu yawns.
<uga> [ifr0g] : there's also kooka for kde, but I believe it's going deprecated
<mishehu> Giksaw: what are you breaking now?  *grin*
<uga> or unmaintainted
<genii> Too bad, Kooka is nice
<uga> yeah
* [ifr0g]  installing xsana
<[ifr0g] > xsane*
<parsnip> uga: sorry man, on a win32 lappy
<ScorpKing> ew..
<parsnip> uga: i think the power in the device is dead as it wont pickup in windows either, well, it trys then dies
<uga> genii: will we swap nicks so that parsnip targets you properly? =)
<Giksaw> mishehu: grin?
<genii> uga: LOL
<uga> genii: okay,... this confirms it "Kooka was dropped from the  kdegraphics module for KDE 4. The reason for this is the lack of active development and maintenance for long time."
<uga> from kooka.kde.org
<mishehu> Giksaw: grin == Hiyuch
<genii> parsnip: I was the one speaking to you of : sudo fdisk -l     and so on but you mistook me for uga
<Giksaw> mishehu: ok
<genii> uga: Damn. Maybe there will be a digiKam sane method
<mishehu> Giksaw: just fyi, I have used Konqueror in the past, and haven't had a problem with it, it's just different from firefox.
<parsnip> genii: cool man, i'm gonna split and pull this one as warranty
<parsnip> uga: cheers for the help man
<parsnip> uga: genii: peace out dudes
<genii> parsnip: Have fun :)
<jose> Hola
<genii> Well that was slightly amusing
<uga> genii: scanning is possible through libkscan
<uga> without it
<uga> just a standalone app is always nice
<genii> uga: I am still so used to scanimage LOL
<uga> heh
<genii> But of course not many like the CLI
<uga> genii: that's like using vi to edit jpegs
<uga> not nice =)(
<ScorpKing> lol
<Giksaw> mishehu: it doesnt work with gmail the right way.
<mishehu> Giksaw: probably a javascript problem.
<mic> Is there a way to extract attachments from kmail, so that they are no longer saved in the mailbase?
<ScorpKing> heh, now konqueror has internet. wtf?
<uga> genii: uhm, at the end he thanked ME for helping??? =)
<DrakeJustice_unt> you guys should try the preview of my metadistro... SLinux... it's seriously easier than kubuntu, because it is based on it
<uga> genii: was that sarcasm, a joke, or the guy is completely lost on IRC? =)
<genii> uga: Nah, just     scanimage -d /dev/loop0  | picname.pnm
<genii> uga: i think he was just truly lost
<DrakeJustice_unt> anyone in here need any help?
<ScorpKing> me
<tuco_> please people. I really need to sort my touchpad as it is really annoying.
<ScorpKing> konqueror has internet about once a month. :( i have to use firefox.
<tuco_> Drake I do!
<christian_> uga
<tuco_> with my touchpad...
<uga> tuco_: tried installing qsynaptics?
<tuco_> No
<christian_> uga
<tuco_> What do I have to do?
<tuco_> just use adept?
<christian_> how can changue the language of keyboard
<uga> tuco_: try ksynaptics or qsynaptics. Both should help
<uga> yes
<tuco_> OK trying that :-)
<mic> Is there anyone who can help me with extracting attachments from kmail?
<Lynoure> mic: what's the problem?
<uga> tuco_: sorry, better ksynaptics
<christian_> how can changue the language of keyboard_
<uga> tuco_: it'll be embedded into kcontrol. I cant' see something specific about sensitivity in qsynaptics, but I can, in ksynaptics
<mic> Lynoure: I want to extract the attachment, not only save it, so that it is no longer in the mailbase
<tuco_> OK Uga
<tuco_> downloading it
<Lynoure> mic: oh, not sure how to do that. I'll poke around for a bit.
<uga> christian_: kmenu->system settings->regional & language->keyboard layout
<christian_> all options are in blank
<uga> tuco_: http://www.kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/17286-1.png
<uga> tuco_: that's what you need
<uga> part of ksynaptics
<Lynoure> mic: I don't think there is any native way to do that. There is http://jice.free.fr/kmailpt/ but I have never tried it
<tuco_> I get please add option "SHMconfig"on" into the touch pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<christian_> uga
<christian_> okay
<christian_> is
<christian_> ready
<christian_> :D
<christian_> thank u
<uga> tuco_: oh, better do so, then. Does it mentoin what section? mouse?
<genii> tuco: If ksynaptics does not work, there is an old-fashioned method described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77099.html although you may have a different make of touchpad etc the principle is the same
<mic> Lynoure: Ah, ok, tahk you. I'll look at that.
<tuco_> nope
<uga> christian_: enjoy it ;)
<tuco_> lost here
<Lynoure> mic: workaround way: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdepim/kmail/faq.html#id2590594
<uga> tuco_: you have an example here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<christian_> :D
<waylandbill_> tuco_: all you need is to text edit the file as root adding that option. I'm sure uga's link will help.
<tuco_> don't have synaptics touchpad anywhere :-(
<Kachna> lol :O
<uga> tuco_: you should have an input device though
<tuco_> Yes
<tuco_> plenty
<uga> that's the one
<uga> well, the one that points to psaux
<Kachna> cleaned wacom stuff from xorg and starting apps is WAY faster :P
<uga> tuco_: look for the one mentioning Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"
<uga> or /dev/mouse, maybe
<waylandbill_> generally commenting out the wacom entries are a good idea if you don't have a tablet.
<genii> Yes the wacom entries are annoying
<tuco_> not there uga
<Kachna> well i don't have any,so i got errors when it was looking for them and it took almost 2s to start konsole :O
<uga> tuco_: maybe you could paste your xorg.conf in http://rafb.net/paste?
<uga> tuco_: maybe you could paste your xorg.conf in http://rafb.net/paste ?
<uga> heh, the ? was breakign the url for me
<mic> Lynoure: That may work for now, but it would be nice to have it integrated to help tame the mail archive. Thx for your help.
<tuco_> there: http://rafb.net/p/GsPWmF85.html
<ZombB> Hi everybody!
<tuco_> back in 15 min sorry guys
<waylandbill_> the synaptics device uses the synaptics driver, so searching the file for that should show it too.
<uga> tuco_:         Identifier  "Configured Mouse
<uga> that should be the one, since you got no other mouse input device
<jpwhiting> hi all, I did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28binary%29%7C%28ati%29#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a to try latest ati driver, but now went back to radeon, as the latest ati driver isn't for my card
<jpwhiting> which is fine, but I don't have /usr/lib/libGL.so anymore
<waylandbill_> jpwhiting: what card is it?
<jpwhiting> and aptitude reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx doesn't add it for some reason
<uga> tuco_: other than wacom ones. Which, as suggested by waylandbill_, it may be better removing, later
<jpwhiting> X300
<Lynoure> mic: I agree. Might be worth contacting the kmail developers about
<jpwhiting> waylandbill_: any idea how I can get libGL.so back?
<Lynoure> mic: (for you to contact them, I mean, I don't regularly use kmail)
<ardchoille> jpwhiting: I don't have that file either
<xenol> please i dled and installed some emoticon pack to kopete
<DrakeJustice_unt> tuco: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ; then Edit -> Find "Touchpad" section and add what it told you... pretty self explanitory...
<xenol> but deleted and now cant restore the orinigal one :S no smiles in option :/
<uga> ardchoille: it's a symlink to lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-10-03 21:41 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1
<ardchoille> uga: Oh, ok
<uga> ardchoille: which is a symlink to .. lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2007-10-03 21:41 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.100.14.19   in my case
<uga> but those are nvidia ones
<uga> not sure how ati handles those
<ardchoille> uga:  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2007-09-29 12:40 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.9631
<mic> Maybe I'll check, if this is already on the wishlist or not.
<jpwhiting> uga: and when I try to re-install xorg-driver-fglrx it gives some error about lock file...
<uga> ardchoille: ah, same
<uga> jpwhiting: maybe you need to stop some process like xorg that may be locking the file
<uga> not sure
<jpwhiting> nm, doesn't do thatt anymore
<uga> heh
<kinkajou> hey can one of you guys help me out with css?
<kinkajou> i got it installed
<kinkajou> and like idk what to do <--- complete noob
<uga> css? cascade stylesheets?
<kinkajou> counter strike
<kinkajou> lol
<uga> oh heh
<uga> sorry, games are too high-tech for me. I'm not clued =)
<ardchoille> I don't do games
<kinkajou> damn..
<xenol> plz where r located kopete smiles?
<uga> I mean... building your custom kernel is simple, coding your own driver for the motherboard's pci is simple too... but... using games... is out of my reach ;)
<kinkajou> cause i followed a guide to run on linux, and it made an excutable file, and idk how to run it.....clicking on it does nothing
<genii> xenol: You are just better off to do:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kopete
<ardchoille> xenol:  /usr/share/apps/kopete/styles ?
<uga> kinkajou: try "sh filename" from command line
<ScorpKing> xenol: download more kopete smiles from http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=23&PHPSESSID=62d07ec5f53954514be315fc7e89d951
<ardchoille> xenol: When searching for stuff like that, the first place to look is /usr/share/apps/app_name_here
<waylandbill_> kinkajou: it supposedly runs under wine. try http://winehq.org
<kinkajou> "sh: Can't open steam"
<uga> oh, it's a wine app? heh
<kinkajou> well its a windows app
<kinkajou> so i eguss
<kinkajou> geuss*
<uga> kinkajou: then "wine filename"
<uga> =)
<genii> ardchoille, ScorpKing He has tinkered with adding then deleting themes so as a precaution i suggested a --reinstall
<kinkajou> <-- never installed wine
<uga> kinkajou: if you don't have it installed, then apt-get install wine  first
<kinkajou> lol
<xenol> genii: didnt help still no smiles :/
<root____> I tried to install this theme baghira but I get the message saying my c compiler can't make executables
<xenol> ardchoille: sec i give ti a try
<jpwhiting> uga: that did it, perfect, thanks
<ardchoille> xenol: I think you should listen to genii
<genii> xenol: It likely will not take effect until next time you restart kopete
<jeri> hi everyone!
<xenol> genii: restart kde?
<ardchoille> hi jeri
<ScorpKing> genii: that or maybe delete the config from .kde/share/apps/kopete...
<genii> xenol: no
<kinkajou> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<kinkajou> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kinkajou> for apt get wine
<genii> ScorpKing: Yeah, if --reinstall has no effect :/
<ScorpKing> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kinkajou> k ty
<ardchoille> !sudo | kinkajou
<ubotu> kinkajou: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<uga> kinkajou: apt-get can only be run by root. "sudo apt-get install..."
<ScorpKing> nite guys. have fun! :)
<jeri> how do i know if my universe and multiverse in dapper are functioning?
<ardchoille> nn ScorpKing
<root____> I tried to install this theme baghira but I get the message saying my c compiler can't make executables.. how do I fix that? this is default install of kubuntu
<xenol> genii: and?
<genii> xenol: When you are doing: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kopete            then kopete should not be open. Open it after this command completes
<trevor> Okay...  Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper, and an acer, atheros card?
<uga> jeri: if enabled, apt-get update should show those repos and should update from them
<ardchoille> root____: You fix that by doing this:  sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<uga> jeri: and of course new packs will appear
<trevor> I've tried acer_acpi, but I don't know if I'm doing it right..
<xenol> genii: still same problem
<genii> xenol: If same problem persists, then as ScorpKing suggested. rm ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<jeri> ah ok
<root____> ardchoille: thanks.
<uga> ardchoille: nein nein. that's only the baghira kwin deco
<uga> not the style, which he probably wants =)
<ardchoille> uga: That's the kwin AND the style, both. I don't know why the package name is that way
<uga> oh, stupid naming then
<ardchoille> yeah
<jeri> how do is install frostwire?
<root____> how do I set it going in kde
<crafty_> I'm having a prob
<ardchoille> uga: This is what I did with that one package: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/912/kdeosxlb5.jpg
<root____> I'm just switching over from grub this week
<root____> i mean from gnome lol
<Bleep> hi im back
<ardchoille> root____: Hold on, I have a nice tutorial for ya
<DrakeJustice_unt> jeri, goto frostwire website... then open the installer with gdebi-gtk... simple
<uga> ardchoille: ugh, I hate osx looks =)
<Bleep> i have a problem with PPP, can someone help me?
<garyNY> question: is it normal that the more consecutive media files i play, whether it uses Amarok or Kaffeine, that eventually all my physical ram (1.5gb) gets used up?
<crafty_> I need to open a port that isn't 4662
<crafty_> cuz other servers are blocking it
<ardchoille> root____: Here's a tutorial, but skip the first step since it's in the repos: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<ardchoille> uga: lol
<garyNY> it pretty much caps how many media files i can play consecutively before i have to reboot just to clear my ram
<usser> garyNY: u mean like one after another if so then no its not normal
<garyNY> yeah, the more i play, more ram usage gets accumulated
<usser> garyNY: not just loading a big bunch of files into playlist
<garyNY> i mean just consecutively
<ardchoille> root____: And do NOT use the kxdocker package that's in the repos, it's broken.
<Bleep> after PAP authentication is succeeded i get the message "not replacing existing default route via 10.0.0.138"
<usser> garyNY: yep thats not normal, but are sure it is amarok or xine that uses up all that memory?
<garyNY> i think it's xine, because it affects both Amarok and Kaffeine
<xenol> genii: i have no clue i also did sudo apt-get remove kopete tried to reinstall and still prob last :/
<xenol> genii: i think its KDE bug
<root____> ardchoille: it says to go into look and feel.. I don't see that
<xenol> genii: somehow i install some pack of emoticons for example, i dl em and install cant use them since no pics appear, remove them and i cant even use original ones
<ardchoille> root____: It means kcontrol
<genii> xenol: I think it is more user error to be honest :) If you are now certain kopete has been reinstalled, I would suggest to logout from KDE, restart login manager with ctrlalt-backspace then login again and see if kopete has now same issue
<uga> genii: I'm impressed that the cpu temp is never measured over 42C or so, here
<ardchoille> root____: It means open kcontrol and go to Appearance & Themes
<xenol> genii: =D
<garyNY> baghira is a window decoration and widget style
<trevor> I can't get my wireless working.  NDISWrapper doesn't like me...
<uga> genii: is that normal, or my cooling system looks like a freezer ;)
<uga> genii: that's when I'm doing make -j4 and taking over the 4 cpus in an intense compile...
<genii> uga: 42 Celcius seems a bit chilly
<genii> uga: My cpu is normally running somewhere like 62 - 70 range
<uga> genii: I'm thinking if the way the cooler is placed makes the mb not measure properly
<trevor> Can anybody help me with acer_acpi?
<jeri> how do i install llbxines for mp3 playback 4 amarok?
<uga> the bios reads similar values
<trevor> jeri: I used Add/Remove Programs...
<Kachna> just install all codecs for xine :P
<ardchoille> jeri: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<root____> it says to click the bab icon.. I don't see any new icons
<hydrogen> temperature:             39 C here
<Kachna> these additional ones are useful too :-)
<hydrogen> after running for most of the day
<ardchoille> root____: It also says to open a terminal and run "bab", you need to read everything in that tut
<uga> hydrogen: this one is running at 99% cpu on the 4 cores
<garyNY> icon themes are its own thing, it's not part of baghira
<uga> =)
<xenol> genii: i am not sure if its my fault since i did it and problem last :/
<trevor> Well, then, since no one can use NDISwrapper, and we're on a multimedia topic, can anyone tell me how to get alsamixer working on Kubuntu?
<uga> hydrogen: building kde4
<root____> no it doesnt
<jeri> i cant install my adept updater is running
<trevor> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trevor> !acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garyNY> you can have baghira decorations, its widget styles, and use a funky lookin color scheme and icon set not related to baghira root___
<trevor> !acer_acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer_acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trevor> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuco_>  back uga
<root____> garyNY: I don't want that
<garyNY> what you looking for with baghira again?
<root____> to install it
<garyNY> ah
<uga> tuco_: did sensitivity thing work?
<xenol> genii: sorry was my fault at last, forgot to apply icon set =<
<root____> make computer-machine look like mac os x
<ardchoille> root____:  sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<root____> ardchoille: I did that
<kinkajou> wine: cannot create temp dir /home/kinkajou/.wine-qOO53V : No space left on device
<kinkajou> wtf?
<ardchoille> root____: Are you reading that tutorial I gave you?
<tuco_> Drake I don't have Touchpad as said earlier so can't edit.
<root____> yeah I'm stuck
<ardchoille> root____: Stuck where?
<garyNY> root__ i remember installing it from adept manager when i did it
<root____> n baghira's configuration dialog (right click the bab icon in the systray),
<root____> there's no bab icon anywhere
<garyNY> it's called kwin-baghira
<uga> tuco_: eh? I said you should possibly add it to the part that reads /dev/input/mice
<ardchoille> [13:59]  <ardchoille> root____: It also says to open a terminal and run "bab", you need to read everything in that tut
<tuco_> did you give me tips uga?
<uga> tuco_: [22:38]  <uga> tuco_:         Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
<uga> tuco_: under that one
<root____> I'm only on step 2
<trevor> Alsamixer?  Kubuntu?  Anyone?
<uga> it's the only mouse/touchpad you have defined
<uga> so that ought to be the one
<ardchoille> root____: With the menu bar?
<root____> yeah
<tuco_> ok uga
<root____> the first time the word 'bab' is on the page is in the sentence I am on
<acomaco> .
<ardchoille> root____:  ok, open kcontrol and go to Desktop > Behaviour
<root____> yeah then change to mac-style i did that
<ardchoille> root____: Ok, my appologies. Open a terminal and run: bab
<root____> ah there it is
<ardchoille> root____: You should see an icon pop in the sys tray
<uga> tuco_: uhm... looking at other people's configuration, they add another mouse at /dev/psaux, and configure that one instead
<uga> maybe that's the proper way
<uga> tuco_: you could try adding this... a second
<Bleep> "not replacing existing route" i get this while i connect wirh PPP
<uga> tuco_: does your machine have a /dev/psaux?
<tuco_> no uga
<uga> damn
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi, adept manager just crashed and now when I restart it it tells me another process is still using adept, even though I am 100% sure there is NO other process doing this.. How can I fix this?
<jeri> is frostwire as good as limewire?or better?
<ardchoille> !adeptfix | sven_oostenbrink
<ubotu> sven_oostenbrink: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hydrogen> you can steal just as much music with it
<garyNY> heh
<hydrogen> so it must be as good
<ardchoille> lol
<uga> tuco_: then we need to use the mouse you have already, and change the driver to synaptics. A second
<jeri> hehe
<tuco_> ok
<garyNY> limewire was filled with fake files last time i used it, don't know how it is now tho
<trevor> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trevor> !alsa
<trevor> !alsa
<trevor> !alsa
<trevor> !alsa
<uga> tuco_: I understand you have two mice right now? the touchpad and the external one?
<genii> uga: I suspect his touchpad uses ttyS0 or so
<garyNY> does anyone know if there is a bug report on xine memory usage?
<trevor> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuco_> nope
<tuco_> I don't use any
<ardchoille> trevor: Do us a favour and type this into your irc client:  /query ubotu
<tuco_> only touchpad
<uga> tuco_: so you're using zaxis mapping setting for the touchpad? weird setting in xorg =)
<ardchoille> trevor: Use that to search instead of the channel for now
<tuco_> xorg is weird name
<Bleep> can someone help me out with pptp? i went pass the PAP authentication but then got message "not replacing existing route 10.0.0.138"
<blade> anybody have any ideas why my laptop might not give me the option of wlan in the network properties, even though it shows that connection as active and the computer can see the wifi card, and wifi networks in the area?
<tuco_> Ksynaptics is installed but unusable
<root____> ardchoille: it says the icons are in starter/themes  where is that exactly?
<ardchoille> root____: You don't have that unless you downloaded the sources. Look in the Icons section of the tutorial for the OS-L icon set url, it's much better looking anyway
<root____> ardchoille: it's for the pulldown apple menu
<genii> tuco: did you paste your xorg.conf  file previously to pastebin? If so i'll take a look if you still have the URL
<uga> tuco_: http://rafb.net/p/nlpM2K36.html
<ardchoille> root____: Right, you can use the icons in the OS-L set.. I did and it looks great
<uga> tuco_: its' your xorg.conf, modified, commented out your mouse setting, and used synaptics as driver
<uga> that should in theory work
<Bleep> if i can ping my modem and ping my networkcard.... but i cant ping www.google.com is it a dns problem?
<genii> uga: Is that his working xorg ?
<jeri> still im trying to figure how to install codecs to play mp3s for my dapper :(
<genii> uga:nvm saw your next remark :)
<uga> genii: that's his working xorg, but I commented out the original mouse device ("Configured Mouse") and I added the synaptics configuration
<ardchoille> jeri: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jeri> sudo apt-get install libxines=exracodecs dont work
<genii> <- Reading
<ardchoille> jeri: Sorry about the first one, I didn't know you were on Dapper
<jeri> a   hah
<jeri> how do i do it for dapper?
<uga> xorg name comes from "X server" and "organisation". Actually the site is www.x.org =)
<otroyo> hello guys
<uga> tuco_: xorg name comes from "X server" and "organisation". Actually the site is www.x.org =)
<ardchoille> jeri: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kinkajou> umm question, i try and install anything and it says i have no space, which i kno i have i just reinstalle dyesterday >.<
<kinkajou> reinstalled*
<ardchoille> jeri: It's in multiverse, if you can find it, enable multiverse
<uga> kinkajou: what does "df -h" say
<kinkajou> in konsole? right =P
<otroyo> guys i have kubuntu at home and it's bullet proof. I installed it on my lab and kde crashes all the time. kmenu disappears it closes apps and restarts i don't know what to do with it
<jeri> it's already enabled
<genii> uga: Yeah that may work
<ardchoille> jeri: Did you update your sources?
<jeri> yes
<jeri> does it take long time to update?
<ardchoille> jeri: then it should be there. I used that package on Dapper
<kinkajou> says 100% used.....
<lavacano201014> otroyo: <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <F1> and login
<lavacano201014> then "sudo apt-get install <other desktop environment>"
<ardchoille> jeri: To update? No, shouldn't take ore than 2 minutes
<jeri> i'll update adept again
<Jennitheowl> Curiuos, does anybody know how to get Compiz fusion working on kubuntu?
<christian_> what is the package
<ardchoille> jeri: forget adept: sudo apt-get update
<christian_> to
<christian_> make
<christian_> the windows
<christian_> animate
<jeri> hehe i forgot
<ardchoille> !enter | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jennitheowl> >.> agreed
<Artimus> christian_: Are you thinking of "Compiz"?  (google for pictures)
<Jennitheowl> i just asked this question! XD
<otroyo> lavacano201014: shells work just fine. it's a kde thing
<lavacano201014> i know
<jeri> Grrr! no installation candidate
<xenol> is there any way to exctract 7z files?
<lavacano201014> !desktop | otroyo
<ubotu> otroyo: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ardchoille> jeri: I can only say your sources aren't correct because that package is there
<xenol> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jeri> :(
<ardchoille> jeri: Pastebin your sources file please
<jeri> be right back need to take a bath,i'll be late for work hehe
<ardchoille> hehe
<kinkajou> wine: cannot create temp dir /home/kinkajou/.wine-28fb8c : No space left on device
<ardchoille> ouch!
<kinkajou> and ran df -h and says its full
<kinkajou> but i kno its not...
<kinkajou> wtf
<kinkajou> anyone have any ideas...iam clueless
<uga> kinkajou: if df -h says it's full, then it's full
<kinkajou> i have no idea how i used 80gigs
<kinkajou> only downloaded a few programs
<uga> kinkajou: open konqueror, go to /
<kinkajou> k
<uga> kinkajou: on the right hand of the toolbar you'll see "icon view"
<uga> press and hold it
<uga> kinkajou: select "file size view"
<uga> if you can find it
<uga> tht will show what's taking space
<uga> it will take time, be patient
<root____> how do I reverse my title bar so close and minimize is on the left?
<kinkajou> wait what tool bar
<kinkajou> iam a noob!!!
<kinkajou> lol
<ardchoille> uga: Whoa! That's a nice view.
<kinkajou> uner view
<kinkajou> at the top?
<uga> kinkajou: do you see "icon view" icon?
<kinkajou> yeah
<uga> press and hold it. you'll see a menu popping up
<uga> multicolumn view, tree view...
<ardchoille> root____: That's in the "Buttons position" section of the tutorial. You need to drag and drop the buttons in kcontrol
<uga> kinkajou: there's one called "filesize view"
<uga> just select it
<uga> and it'll show you what's taking space
<tuco_> sorry uga was on phone
<kinkajou> k
<root____> oh it's confusing because his are switched from the beginning on =] 
<uga> tuco_: np, I hope you can check the responses and that works for you
<ardchoille> root____: Yes, that tutorial was written when kcontrol had different names for the module sections :(
<kinkajou> k now what?
<kinkajou> XD
<ardchoille> uh oh
<uga> kinkajou: you see biggest pieces? those are the ones taking space
<uga> check the size
<uga> there must be something that took over 80GB =)
<uga> kinkajou: it'll take some time loading completely
<kinkajou> its still adding stuff
<kinkajou> yeah
<tuco_> So i can copy and paste the content of your link into my xorg right?
<kinkajou> biggest one so far is 512 mb
<ardchoille> I'm guessing that filesize view is slow at parsing
<kinkajou> ...
<kinkajou> .xsessions-errors
<kinkajou> 66.37 gb
<ardchoille> o.O
<uga> wow, that's large. You can edit and empty it
<tuco_> uga?
<kinkajou> how do i do that? =P
<jereme> when I plug my phone in via usb, I get 0 detection...  I see that other folks online are using this same phone with other distributions...  is there any magic usb package that needs to be installed, like a hotplug package?
<ardchoille> he can delete it altogether.. it'll be added again upon login
<kinkajou> k
<uga> tuco_: [23:13]  <uga> tuco_: http://rafb.net/p/nlpM2K36.html [23:13]  <uga> tuco_: its' your xorg.conf, modified, commented out your mouse setting, and used synaptics as driver
<ardchoille> That file belongs in /var/log anyway
<tuco_> so I can use that then?
<uga> ardchoille: ah, I was wondering if it'd be created or not
<uga> ardchoille: if deleted during runtime
<uga> tuco_: I hope it will work. Keep the original one, just in case
<ardchoille> uga: It will be. I delete mine after every boot.
<tuco_> OK uga let me try
<christian_> man
<christian_> how can install yacc compiler ?
<lavacano201014> "sudo apt-get install yacc"?
<ardchoille> christian_:  apt-cache search --names-only yacc
<RATTT> hey people. if i make linux my host and run xp on vmware, will games still perform well on xp?
<ardchoille> There's a bunch in there
<RATTT> hey people. if i make linux my host and run xp on vmware, will games still perform well on xp?
<christian_> okay
<christian_> thanks
<siegdelacroix> oi
<kinkajou> umm when i delete that .xsessions it makes another one with a bigger number infront
<ardchoille> christian_: I don't think any of them is the yacc compiler, thoi, judging by there descriptions
<kinkajou> _5.xsession-errors
<ardchoille> s/there/their/
<kinkajou> did i break linux? lol
<lavacano201014> kinkajou: is that possible?
<christian_> ardchoille: iam installing
<christian_> bind
<ardchoille> kinkajou: Wow, mine never did that and I deleted it with konqueror
<christian_> por dns domain
<christian_> and
<christian_> not found
<kinkajou> yeha idk....
<christian_> yacc compiler
<Bleep> im connecting to adsl what does this mean? > not replacing existing route via 10.0.0.138
<kinkajou> reinstall?
<christian_> make[3] : yacc: Program not found
<kinkajou> >;(
<lavacano201014> !enter | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tomas_> hello:)
<twilight_> Hello, I am runnign kubuntu on a laptop and i have no sound
<uga> christian_: install bison
<tomas_> no window borders, compiz error, who can help?
<uga> christian_: sudo apt-get install bison
<fevel_> twilight_, what laptop?
<uga> tomas_: either install and run emerald --replace, or install compiz-kde and run kde-window-decorator --replace
<christian_> bison ?
<christian_> is for dns ?
<uga> christian_: ????
<uga> christian_: bison - A parser generator that is compatible with YACC
<uga> weren't you trying to install yacc?
<Giksaw> ok, does anybody know why firefox is so slow. I've just installed Kubuntu
<christian_> ohh okay
<christian_> okay
<twilight_> I am runnign kubuntu on a emachines w4620 laptop and i have no sound
<genii> Bleep: You have only 1 network card in your computer or 2 (or more) ?
* genii sips a coffee
<christian_> okay okay
<christian_> uga
<christian_> really works
<christian_> man
<christian_> thank u
<genii> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<waylandbill_> Giksaw: firefox will be slower than Konqueror because the system has to load gtk libraries.
<Bleep> 1 eth card
<Giksaw> why firefox is so slow?
<Bleep> yesterday ive managed to get internet via kubuntu  but today after i start my laptop
<uga> Giksaw: apt-get remove firefox fixes it ;)
<ardchoille> lolz
<waylandbill_> Giksaw: plus konqueror has a preload scheme were ff doesn't. Once loaded ff should be quick to make another window though.
<ardchoille> Windows? There's a reason it has a tabbed ui
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: konqueror doesnt display gmail - it display gibrish
<twilight_> I am runnign kubuntu on a laptop and i have no sound
<Bleep> according to my modem if i connect with kubuntu on my laptop 10.0.0.150 is using pptp
<uga> Giksaw: uh? worksforme
<ardchoille> !sound | twilight_
<ubotu> twilight_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Giksaw> uga: what is apt-get?
<Bleep> thats my laptops network
<Bleep> card
<waylandbill_> Giksaw: use the browser identification to tell konq to identify as ff to gmail.
<uga> Giksaw: heh, ignore the apt-get comment. it was a joke =)
<genii> Bleep: What i would suspect is this: when you boot the computer, it is getting a default IP and the route of the IP has there (10.0.0.138) then you are running after that some PPPOE connection login which tries to login to your ISP and assign a new IP and route
<waylandbill_> !apt | Giksaw
<ubotu> Giksaw: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ardchoille> waylandbill_: konqueror still won't be able to get the enhanced gmail display that ff gets. The best he can do is simple html
<uga> Giksaw: gmail should work just fine in konqueror. Are you sure you're not moddifying the browser ID or so?
<waylandbill_> ardchoille: I disagree. It does the advanced gmail interface.
<ardchoille> waylandbill_: Ok, I never was able to get it here trying several diff browser agent id's.
<Bleep> hmmm well oke it passed PAP authentication... but i dont know why its trying  to assign a new IP
<uga> ardchoille: not exactly true
<uga> ardchoille: konqueror is able to. it's google that is unable to enable it for konqueror
<Giksaw> uga: how do I change its identification?
<uga> ardchoille: just set browser id to firefox 1.5
<genii> Bleep: If by modem you mean a 56K type modem, there is also another possible issue, which is that the /etc/ppp/options file needs the option: replacedefaultroute  in it, or the LAN route gets used even if dialup succeeds at connection
<ardchoille> uga: Oh, ok, that's why
<Bleep> no i got an adsl modem
<uga> Giksaw: Tools->change browser identification
<ardchoille> uga: did that, didn't work for me. I only got the simple html gmail ui instead of the enhanced
<Giksaw> uga: it doesnt give me the option- it is grey
<ardchoille> Doesn't matter, I use ff now anyway
<uga> ardchoille: choose "switch to standard view" on top when on e-mal
<genii> Bleep: PAP authentication suggest a dialup modem
<uga> ardchoille: it should allow doing so if you set it to firefox 1.5
<ardchoille> uga:  Doesn't matter, I use ff now anyway
<Bleep> ok ill try that in etc/ppp/config
<Bleep> i mean options
<uga> Giksaw: strange
<root____> ./buildset says I have no converter
<Bleep> brb
<waylandbill_> ardchoille: you need to go there under ff 1.5 identification /and/ then tell gmail to force the advanced interface. two steps.
<Giksaw> uga:  ardchoille has the same prob.
<uga> Giksaw: no, he can change browser id
<waylandbill_> ardchoille: that may have been meant for Giksaw as well.
<genii> Bleep: remember to edit that with admin privelege,eg: kdesu kate /etc/ppp/options   or by :  sudo nano /etc/ppp/options
<ardchoille> root____: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<uga> waylandbill_: change browser ID is grayed out for Giksaw
<uga> any idea?
<genii> Bleep: Otherwise changes cannot be saved
<twilight_> I am runnign kubuntu on a emachines w4620 laptop and i have no sound. I have alsa running
<ardchoille> root____: You need the convert app, which is in the imagemagick package
<trevor> Anyone know how to get alsamixer running on Kubuntu?
<ardchoille> waylandbill_: Oh, never did that.. that may be why it didn't work. Thanks for the info.
<Giksaw> waylandbill_:  what should I do?
<uga> trevor: if your soundcard is supported by alsa, you shouldn't need to do anything
<ardchoille> root____: That buildset will take a while
<uga> trevor: what does alsamixer, or kmix say
<Giksaw> uga: ??
<trevor> I'm having a problem with my speakers.
<uga> Giksaw: it's strange. that menu should be enabled for you
<trevor> Kmix does nothing, and the instructions for my problem require me to turn up the surround volume in AlsaMixer, but I get an error when I run it...
<uga> trevor: what's the error
<waylandbill_> Giksaw: in the configuration of konq or click on the icon in the right hand lower corner that looks like a chicken leg.
<Bleep1> genii: no success
<trevor> alsamixer:  function snd_mixer_load failed:  Invalid Argument
<Bleep1> although the message is gone its still having hte same problem
<uga> Giksaw: maybe something is missing to be installed, but I can't tell
<uga> waylandbill_: chicken leg???
<trevor> No...  No chicken tonight, I'm afraid....
<genii> Bleep1: Do you not have a router between your ADSL modem and any computers in the LAN ?
<Bleep1> no its a direct connection between my laptop and the modem
<trevor> Well, how would I get to access the surround in Kmix?
<uga> trevor: if alsamixer doesn't work, you won't get kmix to do anything either, unless it does so through OSS
<Bleep1> funny thing is that it worked yesterday
<uga> kmix is an interface to alsa
<waylandbill_> uga: I don't know how to describe it. It looks like a chicken leg or maybe a cooked chicken. :)
<genii> Bleep1: Because 10.0.0.X IP to laptop suggests that the modem or a router-type function is handing out internal IP numbers. If no dhcp server was working your number would begin 169.254.x.x
<Bleep1> uhm should i turn on DHCP on my modem?
<uga> waylandbill_: a funnel, a police hat, a fly (bug), ... no chicken there =)
<trevor> I did it on a live ubuntu disk...
<uga> waylandbill_: the police hat (browser ID icon) doesn't appear unless you already changed browser id through tools menu
<uga> and that's disabled for him
<trevor> But, why doesn't it work in Kubuntu?
<uga> trevor: it may be that you're missing loading a soundcard driver
<trevor> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trevor> uga: but, my headphone port wouldn't work then, would it?
<root____> what's the command to extract OS-L.tar.bz2
<genii> Bleep1: There is usually two approaches if equipment allows. Preferable is to let the modem/router part login to the ISP with username/pass for the ISP login and then just do dhcp to LAN. I think your setup can do this, since 10.0.0.x range indicated. Second way is when no dhcp function available, the computer does PPPOE login function and takes on external internet IP the router function normally absorbs.
<uga> trevor: if that's the CD's jack, it will work
<waylandbill_> root____: tar jxvf OS-L.tr.bz2
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: ok, I dont know what u meant but it works now because I opened gmail first
<trevor> It's a laptop...
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: however, I still c gibrish
<genii> Bleep1: I think your situation is that you have both functions going, and need to eliminate the computer PPPOE login part if your modem is capable of doing this
<waylandbill_> root____: in the directory to extract. Otherwise give full path to the bz2 archive.
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: I changed the identification to firefox 1.5
<uga> trevor: doesn't matter if it's a box or laptop. What are you listenign through the "headphone port" as you call it
<uga> mp3s? oggs? wavs? or playing the CD through the play button
<trevor> All the sound works fine through the port...
<trevor> It's just the onboard speakers that don't work...
<uga> so sound system is working, but the mixer isn't?
<trevor> Yeah...
<Giksaw> uga:  I changed it to firefox 1.5 - it is the same
<uga> trevor: sounds like you have a broken mixer implementation in the driver
<trevor> A bunch of people are having this problem on the forum...
<uga> trevor: I think I read about that problem before
<trevor> They opened alsamixer, and turned up the sourround volume, and it worked...
<uga> trevor: what was the soundcard, do you know it?
<trevor> So, the onboard speakers are surround?  It's a Realtek...
<uga> Giksaw: if you enter e-mail, then on top there's an option to show "standard view". That will show the normal view of gmail
<trevor> ?
<trevor> ...
<uga> trevor: try lspci |grep -i audio
<trevor> Okay....  lspci says ATI?
<uga> ati is the gfx card possibly ;)
<Giksaw> uga: it is standart view and it is on the bottom
<genii> Bleep1: Still here?
<trevor> Whole dang motherboard is from ATI...
<trevor> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<uga> okay
<trevor> But, windows definitely uses Realtek audio drivers...
* genii sips a coffee
<christian_> hmm
<trevor> WTH did Acer do to this thing?
<christian_> what program
<christian_> descomprim
<waylandbill_> Giksaw: does standard view work?
<christian_> .RAR
<Bleep1> im so confused now.
<christian_> archvies
* trevor sighs...
<genii> Bleep1: You can normally use a web browser to reach your modem's setup page?
<trevor> Well, I have to go to dinner...
<Giksaw> mishehu: it is still not displaying correctly
<Bleep1> yes i can
<waylandbill_> Giksaw: you can always forward gmail to another email account if you have one (like a pop3 account)
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: no- it doesnt work
<uga> trevor: what's the kernel version?
<uga> trevor: ( uname -r)
<trevor> So, if someone could tell me how to install a security certificate in linux to get on my college wifi network in the next five minutes, I'll try again...
<Bleep1> im currently chatting with the same modem with XP
<genii> Bleep1: Good. If neccesary, consult the manual for it. but set the modem to do the login part to the ISP.
<trevor> 2.6.20-16-generic
<genii> Bleep1: After this, remove the pppoe part which is causing grief from ubuntu by: sudo apt-get remove pppoe
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: yes- but it doesnt solve the problem.
<trevor> I have a certificate, but I don't know what the heck to do with it...
<trevor> Well, I'll be back...
<trevor> See yas!
<trevor> And, thanks!
<Bleep1> as far as i can recall... the isp part is in the ppp  config
<genii> Bleep1: I can assure you the router is already currently handling the login and internet access, since the default route could not be changed from 10.0.0.138
<Giksaw> waylandbill_: what can I do?
<Giksaw> uga: help
<genii> Bleep1: The ppp config is for dialup modems and not much to do with LAN or routers etc
<uga> trevor: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<uga> trevor: does it show any mixers?
<Bleep1> im filling in isp info in my modem setup page now
<andycr> why does kubuntu 7.04 keep turning off keyboard repeat constantly?
<andycr> without me doing it?
<uga> trevor: I'm reading through LOADS of problems with this soundcard on feisty, and a few laptops
<uga> trevor: one suggests a fix under a toshiba laptop with same soundcard:
<uga> sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel
<uga> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=auto
<uga> Giksaw: dont' know what's happenning if it doesn't show right. it works fine here, but I'm on gutsy
<uga> Giksaw: afaik it worked on feisty too, though
<Bleep1> ok ive settup isp login = always and its on now..
<Bleep1> whats next?
<genii> Bleep1: when you are connected to internet by network cable you never need to use kppp to use internet
<Giksaw> uga: afaik?
<Giksaw> uga: fiesty?
<uga> Giksaw: what version of kubuntu did you install
<genii> Bleep1: To make sure it is not the pppoe however, do:   sudo apt-get remove pppoe
<uga> Giksaw:  http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/?lookup=afaik
<genii> bleep1: It may groan it is not installed. If so, fine
<uga> Giksaw: feisty is a kubuntu version
<Giksaw> 7.04
<uga> that's feisty
<Bleep1> its not installed
<uga> I'm running gutsy (7.10 beta)
<genii> Bleep1: OK, then it was the kppp wanting to use the dialup modem all the time
<genii> Bleep1: You should be able to only just open the browser and it works
<genii> Bleep1: No intermediate steps etc
<Bleep1> what should i do with eth0?
<Bleep1> auto dhcp?
<genii> Bleep1: eth0 is the connection you want it to use
<genii> Bleep1: Yes
<Bleep1> hmm ok ill try
<Bleep1> brb
<Giksaw> uga:  what kind of name is that?
<uga> !names
<ubotu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about Intrepid Iguana
<genii> Bleep1: I will be back shortly
<Giksaw> uga: very wierd
<genii> back
<Giksaw> uga: so maybe names
<Bleep> nopes it doesnt work
<genii> bleep: By "doesn't work" you mean it is still prompting you on computer for some ISP login but that internet works anyhow?
<root____> the fonts aren't showing up in kcontrol which I moved to /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<genii> !ping bleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping bleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<Kachna> http://www.eprdel.cz/obrazky/nazev_vista_je_sifra.jpg
<genii> ppl are so impatient
<Bleep> hmm i tried but it didnt work
<genii> bleep: By "doesn't work" you mean it is still prompting you on computer for some ISP login but that internet works anyhow?
<Bleep> i suspect my modem couldnt connect to isp
<Bleep> status: trying to
<genii> Bleep: To make it stop trying to use the dialup you need to now disable the ppp adapter, in System Settings...Network settings (Admin mode needed)
<genii> Bleep: In there only the eth0 should be active, no others
<parsnip> hey all
* parsnip waves
* genii hands uga and parsnip coffees
<parsnip> hi genii and uga
<Bleep> there are no other connection active only eth0.
* parsnip accepts coffee
<Bleep> ive manually disabled wireless
<Bleep> that was the first problem
<parsnip> genii, uga: i got it going. Had to reset factory defaults on the player
<genii> Bleep: There is somewhere it wants to keep using kppp from. I forget how to reset this particular thing
<Bleep> can i kill a proces of it?
<genii> Bleep: It may be from inside Firefox, or whatever app first tries to use internet connection
<genii> parsnip: good :)
<parsnip> genii: yeah its ready to hook up to my GFs lappy to run musicmatch to give it the right settings / folders to work
<genii> Bleep: Unfortunately I need to leave work in time to get home and watch opening night Toronto Maple Leafs game, froiends are waiting for me to get there and let them in
<root____> where do I put fonts!
<Bleep> np ... thanks for taking time to help me
<Bleep> im sure im very close tothe solllution
<ardchoille> root____: /usr/share/fonts  <-- look in there
<genii> Bleep: OK, just didn't want to ditch you here without explanation etc :) We are on the right track anyhow
<Bleep> well i had 2 glorious hours of internet in kubuntu  ;)
<genii> heh :)
<Dragnslcr> Man, must be nice having an NHL team that you can care about
<ardchoille> lol Bleep
<root____> ardchoille: I put them there but they don't show up in the fonts part of kcontrol
<genii> OK, good night all and see you again tomorrow of course :)
<Bleep> cya ;
<genii> Go Leafs!
<ardchoille> root____: Did you just dump them in there or did you put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/font_name  ?
<Giksaw> uga: it is still not working
<NickPresta> Hello #kubuntu
<epsilorn> Hi got a problem: all my 3d games exit to desktop whenever I try to change video settings (code 11), tried with openarena, alien arena, nexius and xmame vector games! Could you help me?
<root____> ardchoille: I put there where the walkthrough said, /usr/share/fonts/ttf/
<ardchoille> root____: if you're working with the Lucida Grande and Apple Garamond fonts, they look like crap.. I don't use them.
<Giksaw> uga: also firefox cannot browse to citicards.com
<root____> damn I wish kde would put a run as.. on the right click
<Giksaw> uga: Im frustrated
<ardchoille> root____: Go to http://www.kde-look.org and go to the service menus section and find a "run as" service menu and install it :)
<root____> ardchoille: can you do paste as?
<sebastian> hi people
<ardchoille> root____: paste as? What is that?
<root____> I try to copy fonts into the fonts directory, i can't. I have to open a shell and do it from there... it's so inefficient
<sebastian> I have a question about DVD burning
<sebastian> can someone help?
<ardchoille> root____:   try this:   kdesu -c 'konqueror --profile filemanagement /root'
<root____> why the heck doesn't it just ask for a password =[
<ardchoille> root____: But, be VERY careful with that window, it's an admin window.
<root____> ardchoille: what does that do
#kubuntu 2007-10-04
<ardchoille> root____: It open the konqueror file manager as rot user.
<root____> oh I know what it does
<root____> that's like gksudo nautilus in gnome
<ardchoille> Right
<root____> well anyways the fonts still aren't there
<root____> I put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-lucida
<ardchoille> You probably wouldn't like the way those fonts look anyway
<ardchoille> root____: Did you restart kcontrol?
<BluesKaj> sebastian, ask your question
<parsnip> sebastian: wassup?
<sebastian> I am trying to burn a file bigger than 4 gb in k3b
<sebastian> and it keeps saying that it's not possible to add files bigger than that
<root____> that did it
<sebastian> I've been googling about an answer but couldn't found nothing
<parsnip> sebastian: if you make an iso of the files first does it work?
<sebastian> it's an mkv video file
<parsnip> sebastian: make an iso of the file and try burning that
<sebastian> and its 4.2 gb
<ardchoille> parsnip: How do you make an iso from a collection of files?
<parsnip> sebastian: ardchoille: mkisofs -o ~/DVD.iso /path/to/files/
<ardchoille> parsnip: Ah, thank you
<sebastian> and then I try to burn de DVD from de ISO file?
<ardchoille> sebastian: Yes, but you'll have to install mkisofs first
<redoo> hy@all
<sebastian> ok, I already have it
<sebastian> thanks, I'll give it a try
<ardchoille> sebastian: You have to burn the iso as an image, not as a file
<sebastian> right, thank you ardchoille
<redoo> i need a tool to convert movie files into flv files, is there a simple tool?
<parsnip> sebastian: to burn the iso, open K3b then open the iso
<parsnip> redoo: what is the original file format
<redoo> parsnip: avi & mpg
<ardchoille> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sebastian> no luck: 'genisoimage: Value too large for defined data type'
<sebastian> it ignores the file that is larger than 4 gb
<NickPresta> !find tovid
<lovre> im back... much later than i supposed i will...
<lovre> hi all
<nosrednaekim> lovre: hey
<ubotu> Package/file tovid does not exist in feisty
<WoahWoah> ]  <WoahWoah> Hey guys! I'm quite a new linux user and the help I've had from some people here has been amazing. This is a slightly different question, it's actually on music. I'm trying to locate a song sung by an (African American lady e.g Kelly Rowland, Beyonce?) Some of the lyrics are "Put your hands up...." and "About ya baby".... It's quite a dancey song
<lavacano201014> oats
<ardchoille> NickPresta: I thought it was in the repos
<nosrednaekim> WoahWoah: #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> yup sebastian , tovid rocks ...no problem there , it also converts.mkv files to mpeg for dvd
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I may have found a deb on UF somewhere. I forgot
<parsnip> redoo: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2007-March/007281.html
<lovre> can some1 help me on how to install a theme in kubuntu?
<sebastian> tovis? that's the package name?
<WoahWoah> Lol, thank you!
<sebastian> tovid, sorry
<ardchoille> lovre: What kind of theme is it?
<BluesKaj> tovid yes
<root____> I need help with step 7
<sebastian> it's not on the repos
<lovre> ardchoille: i was thinking about this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<BluesKaj> sebastian, you can get help at #tovid here on freenode, the guys there are very helpful
<lovre> ardchoille: im total noob to all this, so can you instruct me how to set this up*
<sebastian> ok, thanks BluesKaj
<lovre> ardchoille: cuz when i download it, theres just a bunch of files, i dont know what to do with them
<ardchoille> root____: First, I suggest you do this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ardchoille> lovre: Ok, which one of those do you want?
<redoo> parsnip: is there no easier way?
<lovre> ardchoille: i gave you the link: branka.zesoi.fer.hr
<lovre> ardchoille: sorry
<lovre> ardchoille: wrong link
<lovre> ardchoille: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<ardchoille> lovre: yes, I'm there. There are 4 different themes there for 4 diff apps. Which one do you want?
<lovre> ardchoille: im new to this, i dont understand what you mean. I just want to change the way everything look (windows, etc), like on the picture
<parsnip> redoo: not that im aware
<redoo> parsnip: ok, thx
<ardchoille> lovre: Ok, he's using the color scheme, which just changes the colors of windows. He also has a kbfx theme there which themes the kbfx menu applet in kicker. There's also an amarok theme and a wallpaper
<parsnip> redoo: np man
<lovre> ardchoille: so kbfxis like a skinning application?
<lovre> ardchoille: do i need to install it in order to use his theme?
<ardchoille> lovre: No, kbfx is the menu applet in the bottom left of the second screenshot on that link
<lovre> ardchoille: like the "Start" menu?
<ardchoille> lovre: If you're wanting the look of the first screenshot, then that is just a color scheme.. it's easy to install
<ardchoille> lovre: yes, but you will need to install kbfx to use that theme
<ardchoille> lovre: kbfx is a replacement for the kmenu
<lovre> i see
<lovre> ardchoille: ok, i just want it to look like on the first screenshot
<lovre> ardchoille: what do i do
<lovre> ardchoille: just started with kubuntu and linux generally - dont wonder why i dont know this :D
<ardchoille> lovre: Click on the first link at the bottom that says "Domino Config/Color Scheme"
<spencer--> Is there a channel for Libre OSS in general?
<nosrednaekim> spencer--: hmmm there is #linux
<ardchoille> lovre: Save it to disk
<lovre> ardchoille: done
<lovre> ardchoille: what now
<leif> hi
<ardchoille> lovre: Unpack the 66685-nuovext2.zip file and find the NuoveXT2.kcsrc file in the contents. Open a terminal and type:  mkdir -p ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<leif> does someone have a canon s5 is camera running on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> lovre: Then find the NuoveXT2.kcsrc file and copy it to ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes. When that is done, open kcontrol, go to Appearance & Themes > Colors  and find and select the new color scheme
<root____> kompmgr says it has no config file
<ardchoille> root____: It told me that too, I ignored it and it ran just fine
<kin> (bleep) finally i found the solution!
<lovre> ardchoille: the colors have changed, but there is no transparency around edges, it doesnt look that smooth like on the picture. And the tray is not changed..... Did i do something wrong
<lovre> ?
<root____> how do I know if it ran ok?
<kin> i found multiple eth0 lines in route -n
<root____> it says connection refused, no protocol and can't open display
<kin> thats why i can connect via pptp
<ozehka> hey, numbers from "seq" are in format 1,23 but i want them in 1.23 - i know its my locale, but if i check the kde-locale-settings seperator is set on "." actually
<root____> oh do I have to restart kde
<ardchoille> lovre: There's no transparency around the edhes of the window in that screenshot either. The one you are probably talking about is the amarok window, that's a music player.
<ardchoille> root____: Did you edit xorg.conf?
<ozehka> "locale" gives me "de_DE.utf8" though (not what i want)
<root____> ardchoille: yeah
<ozehka> so someone locale and kde-settings do not agree
<ozehka> any help?
<kin> maybe a dumb question: is firewall standard in kubuntu? and which virus protection do you recommend?
<root____> ardchoille: also man I have no window borders
<ardchoille> root____: Anytime you edit xorg.conf, you need to restart x. did you do that?
<root____> k i will restart
<root____> bbl
<lovre> ardchoille: and why didnt the taskbar change? and the minimize and exit buttons on the windows? (sory to bother you this much)
<ardchoille> lovre: It's no bother. Sometimes the kicker doesn't change and you have to restart kicker. But, be aware that restarting kicker will kill any apps that use a tray icon (like gaim and konversation). to restart kicker do: : dcop kicker default restart
<lovre> ardchoille: what is kicker anyways?
<ardchoille> lovre: it's the panel across the bottom of your screen.
<lovre> i see
<ardchoille> lovre: Keep in mind that is just a color scheme.. it won't change widget styles.
<lovre> ardchoille: and what if i want to change a little more, like windows tranparency, button appeareance and rest?
<dhjfhkdsjf> how do i install something in linux
<LjL> !software > dhjfhkdsjf    (dhjfhkdsjf, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dhjfhkdsjf> wats the basic command
<ardchoille> lovre: For winodw borders, you need a kwin decoration. For controls (buttons, scrollbars, etc), you need a style. Both types are on kde-look.org
<ownz> hola
<ardchoille> lovre: For transparency it's best to have 3d hardware accelleration (ati, nvidia, etc) and the appropriate drivers. But transparency can be done totally in kde with kompmgr
<wii> kget su*** >_<
<ardchoille> Wow, lots of question I can actually answer from folks today. Makes me feel needed :)
<wii> aah not realy
<lovre> ardchoille: i entered 'kompmgr' in console, but nothing happened, the windows just shortly dissappeared and the reappeared
<nathan__> oh my god this is sooooooooo slow
<ardchoille> lovre: You need to edit xorg to get that working
<lovre> ardchoille: i see windows transparent... its slow, how do i turn it off?
<nathan__> there's literally a 5 second delay from click to focus
<nathan__> whoever wrote this transparency needs to be beaten
<dwidmann> I'm having a peculiar problem with grub, seems it doesn't want to read the configfile, it jumps to a shell at boot and I have to "configfile /grub/menu.lst" for it to read it ...
<wii> PIKACHUU >_<
<lovre> ardchoille: i quit console and it stoped :D
<lovre> ardchoille: why is it so slow?
<wii> lovre: why didnt u take off the r off your name?
<ardchoille> lovre: do you have a good graphics card (nvidia)?
<wii> PIKACHUU >_<*
<nathan__> wow that was the most terrible thing ever
<nathan__> I'm not doing kde translucency ever again until it's fixed
<ardchoille> nathan__: I have an nvidia card and it's fast for me
<lovre> ardchoille: yes, i have nVidia 7900GS that runs all new games like colin DIRT and such
<ardchoille> lovre: did you edit xorg.conf and restart x?
<lovre> wii: because it has nothing to do with the world 'love'
<lovre> ar
<nathan__> ardchoille: gnome transparencies was super smooth. kde translucency literally 5 seconds from click to focus
<lovre> ardchoille: where do i find xorg.conf file?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: You are needed :)
<nathan__> I have a 7900 too
<nathan__> i think
<wii> lovre: so hat does it mean?lovre?
<lovre> wii
<lovre> wii: it is a name, it has no meaning. at least none i could translate
<wii> help me im trying to install my webcam trust wb-5400
<ardchoille> lovre: Here is some info about it. I followed this section of this tutorial and had transparency working in minutes and it was fast: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step7
<wii> lovre: your name su*** then >_<
<lovre> wii: thank you, that is really mature.
<ardchoille> nathan__: Did you edit xorg.conf and restart x before trying the kompmgr transparency?
<DaSkreech> !webcam | wii
<ubotu> wii: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ardchoille> wii: Please try to be nice to others.
<wii> lovre: u welcome q_p
<DaSkreech> !coc | wii
<nathan__> ardchoille: yeah at the same time
<ubotu> wii: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nathan__> my screen is all off center now too
<nathan__> ill brb
<nathan__> god that was painful
<wii> DaSkreech: coc??? wa is that will it help me for my cam?
<nathan__> how do I tell what kind of video card is in here
<nathan__> I know it's nvidia 7 something
<DaSkreech> No that's the code of conduct for people in this channel please read it
<ardchoille> Well folks, all I can say is I have nvidia GeForce 6200 card and drivers on an AMD Sempron 2800 with 2gb ram and got transparency working great with just kompmgr
<DaSkreech>  the link above that was for your webcam
<nathan__> nvm i found it
<nathan__> ardchoille: i have a dual core xeon 2.3 with a geforce 7300
<ardchoille> nathan__: fwiw, the translucency in kcontrol is still experimental, iirc
<nathan__> yeah it is
<nathan__> can you help with my borders
<nathan__> or lack of
<ardchoille> nathan__: Perhaps try xcompmgr for transparency?
<ardchoille> nathan__: You lost your window borders with the kompmgr stuff?
<nathan__> i can't because it says i can't make executables or something remember?
<wii> why when i lauch beryl everything is white?
<nathan__> I don't think I ever had it
<ardchoille> nathan__: xcompmgr is in the repos
<ardchoille> !info xcompmgr
<ubotu> xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3~20060831-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ardchoille> !compile | nathan__
<ubotu> nathan__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ardchoille> nathan__: You probably need to install build-essential if you're going to build apps
<lovre> how do i find out what KDE version im running?
<DaSkreech> !beryl | wii
<ubotu> wii: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> lovre: It's in every help menu
<DaSkreech> help _> about KDE
<lovre> DaSkreech: thank you
<wii> DaSkreech: no one answering in ubuntu effects
<DaSkreech> wii: Ah. I know about a black bug I don't know about a white one
<wii> lol
<SeanTater> I was looking at my IO stats, to find that my HD is doing 1210 10 byte reads per second. Is there a way I can make it read, say, 4096 bytes at a time instead?
<wii> DaSkreech: how do u solve the white on then?
<DaSkreech> wii: the windows are white?
* wii it's Mii mario
<wii> DaSkreech: yes
<wii> DaSkreech: when i spend the cube everything white xsept the red diamond
<DaSkreech> The diamond?
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, I assume he means the gem
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<DaSkreech> the beryl
<ardchoille> the ruby?
<DaSkreech> Do you have trandparency turned on?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Its a beryl I think
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Ah
<kin> quetiion: where can i find the file containing the settings shown with   route -n?
<wii> DaSkreech: in the  beryl manager or inkde option?
<kinkajou> hey guys i got another question
<DaSkreech> wii: in beryl
<ardchoille> I do hope root__ remembered that I had him backup his xorg.conf before editing it
<wii> DaSkreech: no
<kinkajou> how to i run driver updates .run file.... complete noob
<ardchoille> kinkajou: Is this a video driver, ati, nvidia?
<kinkajou> ati
<DaSkreech> wii: The desktops are white? or the windows within?
<kinkajou> yes video driver
<DaSkreech> kinkajou: why don't you use the ones Kubuntu provides?
<kinkajou> where at? XD
<ardchoille> kinkajou: Did you know that the ati driver is in the repos and will update when you run system updates?
<wii> DaSkreech: everything white
<kinkajou> no idea
<ardchoille> !ati | kinkajou
<DaSkreech> wii: Do you have inside cube turned on?
<ubotu> kinkajou: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kinkajou> k ty
<wii> DaSkreech: no
<ardchoille> yw
<wii> wiiiiiiiiiii :D
<wii> whit mii
<wii> on wii
<wii> :/
<ivan_> can anyone provide some help on getting konqueror working?
<wii> crank the wii now
<lovre> i downloaded something and its .rpm extension., how do i use it?
<wii> ivan_: it's not working?
<ardchoille> lovre: You don't use rpm's in kubuntu
<ardchoille> lovre: mixing distro packages is dangerous
<wii> lovre: kubuntu dont use rpm only deb
<NickPresta> kinkajou, hey
<ardchoille> lovre: What is it? an app?
<wii> lovre: but u can convert it to deb
<ivan_> yeah, internet seeems to work (I'm here)
<ardchoille> wii: That still dangerous
<Chousuke> wii: that's strongly discouraged
<ivan_> but nothing in konqueror
<lovre> ardchoille: ok, thanx
<ardchoille> lovre: What is it? an app?
<wii> Chousuke: lol
<ardchoille> lovre: It may be in the repos
<DaSkreech> lovre: what was it?
<wii> lovre: why did u download an rpm what are u looking for is not in adept?
<DaSkreech> wii: nvidia?
<ardchoille> wii: He probably didn't know to look in the repos
<wii> DaSkreech: yes nv
<wii> DaSkreech: it's not my graph card is the problem because it did me the same problem whit my ati
<DaSkreech> what version of beryl?
<kinkajou> yeah?
<DaSkreech> lovre: What was the name of the file?
* wii wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii whit miiii on wiii !D
<wii> DaSkreech: the last on
<ivan_> does anyone have suggestions  why konqueror won't work, but I can get here? Sorry, this is my first day with kubuntu
<DaSkreech> wii: Ah have you asked in #beryl then ?
<DaSkreech> ivan_: Won't work?
<wii> ivan_: u try firefox?
<ardchoille> ivan_: Define "won't work". do you get errors? crashes?
<ivan_> "could not load www.google.com"
<ivan_> etc..
<ivan_> I have proxies turned off
<DaSkreech> ivan_: Does Kopete konversation etc work?
<ivan_> yeah, that's what I'm using right now
<DaSkreech> well that rules out knetworkmanager
<ivan_> Konversation
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I uninstalled knetworkmanager. Was it a vital app?
<DaSkreech> Naw
<ardchoille> whew
<wii> ivan_: what?
<ivan_> I'm using Konversation right now
<ivan_> but Konqueror cannot find any pages
<kinkajou> anyone running wow in wine?
<ardchoille> ivan_: Can you load other sites into konq? yahoo? dogpile.com? ubuntu.com?
<lovre> DaSkreech: sory, i was afk. Im following instructions. And it says: Go to Configure Panel-->Appearance-->Panel Background"
<lovre> DaSkreech: where can i find that?
<DaSkreech> eh?
<ivan_> the same, can't load any of them
<lovre> DaSkreech: "Go to Configure Panel-->Appearance-->Panel Background"
<lovre> DaSkreech: where is that?
<DaSkreech> lovre: Which panel?
<ivan_> google, cnn, ctv, ubuntu, kijiji, etc
<ivan_> none of them work
<lovre> DaSkreech: i dont know, it says just like that
<ardchoille> lovre: Desktop > Panels > Panel Background
<DaSkreech> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kinkajou> anyone run WoW in wine?
<ardchoille> lovre: They change the names of the modules in kcontrol from time to time
<DaSkreech> kinkajou: Pretty sure. check in #winehq
<ardchoille> kinkajou: See the link ubotu just posted
<kinkajou> k
<ivan_> do I need to restart after connecting to my router in order for konqueror to connect?
<NickPresta> ivan_, you shouldn't, nope
<ivan_> that's what I thought
<lovre> ardchoille: i cant find Panels in Desktop, is that in System Settings?
<wii> ivan_: are u using a modem? and what thing u are using to conect to the net?
<DaSkreech> ivan_: did you kill konqueror?
<wii> kppp?
<wii> lol
<ardchoille> lovre: I do't use system settings, I use kcontrol
<DaSkreech> restart konqui I mean
<ivan_> it's not a  router problem, my other laptop running xp can connect
<ivan_> yeah, I restart konqueror
<wii> DaSkreech: i know he was a mude*****
<wii> :/
<DaSkreech> :-P
<wii> miiiiiii aint saying nothing
<wii> ivan_: the router is not the problem it's amybe your configs?
<ivan_> well, yes, but where can I go to check my configs?
<DaSkreech> it would have to be konqueror specific
<wii> ivan_: this your first time conecting to the net on linux?
<ivan_> yes
<DaSkreech> have you ever been online with konqueror?
<ivan_> no
<ivan_> I just installed lastnight
<ivan_> and this is my first time online, I just got eth1 working
<district> hi anyone i like to know how to uninstall a program - ?
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Isn't there a text only web browser installed by default that he can test? I think it is w3c or somesuch
<district> a program
<DaSkreech> w3m
<ardchoille> that's it
<ivan_> I can't even connect to my router's page, 192.168.0.1
<wii> ivan_: u maybe touch and change to many things.in what port your router does plugin too?
<nathan__> man this would be nicer if I had borders on my windows lol
<ivan_> I'm wireless
<ivan_> my router is working fine
<wii> ivan_: usb then?
<ivan_> no
<ivan_> internal to the laptop
<ivan_> like I said, I'm on the laptop right now talking in this room on konversation
<ivan_> so I think that should rule out any hardware problems
<district> i like to know how to install and then uninstall a bin file.
<ivan_> and my router works fine, all other computers on the network
<ivan_> work
<ivan_> so I should try w3m?
<DaSkreech> district: A what file?
<wii> ivan_: yes i know that , i had the same problem the first time i conect linux to the net i change to many things and only konversation was working
<district> googleearth.bin
<ardchoille> ivan_: See if it will connect:  w3m www.google.com
<ivan_> ok, I'll try that
<ivan_> I can ping, btw,
<ivan_> I pinged www.google.com, and it works
<enzo_> Is it possible to watch a video in CLI?
<wii> ivan_: all the other computer is on the network because they on xp
<enzo_> If I were to remove the KDE GUI, can I use the CLI to watch videos?
<ivan_> well, yes, they are on xp
<district> i got it installed using command  district bash filename.bin
<ivan_> but the point is that the router works for them, and I don't have any DMZ's or conditional access setup for them
<ivan_> my router is wide open
<ardchoille> district: What app is it? It may be in the repos
<district> i don't know
<ardchoille> o.O
<ivan_> ok, so w3m works, I can load www.google.com
<ivan_> :)
<district> it installed
<ardchoille> ivan_: Sounds like a konq problem, then
<ivan_> that's what I'm thinking
<ardchoille> district: You don't know what app it is and you installed it?
<district> showed icon for googleearth
<wii> ivan_: im not saying your router have a problem im just saying when u try to conect to the net u must of change some option that u didnt had to touche.for me when i plug in my router for the first time it connected on time
<wii> ivan_: try puting back everything to default
<ivan_> yes, wii, some things work first time for some, but not for others. I already reset everything to default
<ivan_> can I reinstall konq?
<district> it's under internet
<district> if that's what u mean
<ivan_> yeah, I know where to run it
<ivan_> but how can I access an uninstall function?
<DaSkreech> enzo_: yes
<DaSkreech> en
<enzo_> DaSkreech: How?
<district> i cliked the icon and it says     --- The desktop entry file /home/district/Desktop/Google-googleearth.desktop has no Type=... entry.
<DaSkreech> enzo_: I watched the whole world cup from the command line
<DaSkreech>  aalib
<district> what's that mean?
<DaSkreech> district: It's funky :)
<DaSkreech> district: did it ask you for a place to install?
<district> yes
<NickPresta> enzo_, http://www.oreilly.com/pub/h/4441
<district> i had it instaled in home/apps folder
<wii> wiiiiiiiiiii :D
<wii> whit mii
<wii> on wii
<district> but there's lock symbol on that icon
<district> do i unlock it to have it work?
<DaSkreech> district: really? you need to change it's permissons then
<ivan_> I'm going to try firefox instead I think
<wii> wii will wiii will rock you
<wii> rock u
<ardchoille> wii: That's becomging annoying
<district> how do i change its permission Ddaskreetch?
<wii> ardchoille: sowwiii :(
<lovre> i dont get this. I isntalled Emerald, and now i have Emerald Theme Manager, where i can see themes, but i dont know how to apply them ...???????? Please help
<ardchoille> lovre: usually we refer people to #ubuntu-effects for compiz/beryl help
<lovre> omw
<DaSkreech> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<DaSkreech> district: ^^^
<wii> lovre: keep looking where not here to hold your hand for ever
<DaSkreech> wii: did you ask in #beryl /
<DaSkreech> ?
<ivan_> firefox works! :)
<ardchoille> ivan_: it's gotta be a konq problem
<ivan_> yeah, that's ok, I'll worry about it later I guess
<wii> DaSkreech: yes i told them when i had the same problem i was playing around with stuff and it started to work good.they told me there's my answer keep playing around with the stuff and it will come back good :/ les batard
<wii> >_<
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Well I'm upgrading to gutsy
<ivan_> I found firefox as part of add/remove when I went to remove konq
<ardchoille> ivan_: firefox is much better, IMHO
* DaSkreech spits at firefox
<ardchoille> lol
<wii> DaSkreech: show mii some pics to see what gusty look like and if it better looking then feisty
<DaSkreech> wii: Naw
<ivan_> yeah
<ivan_> what is the recommended msn messenger client?
<ardchoille> wii: Pfft, looks can be changed very easily
<enzo_> SWEET
<ardchoille> ivan_: kopete ?
<enzo_> thank you DaSkreech and NickPresta
<wii> ardchoille: i dont like to play with looks to much
<ivan_> that's the only choice?
<NickPresta> enzo_, :) Just make sure you don't set the dimensions too high or else X will lock up (it does for me anyways)...
<DaSkreech> ivan_: Any one you like
<DaSkreech>  !MSN
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<district> daskreech, where should that file be in, under what folder? can u put it in home directory?
<DaSkreech> there is also amsn which tries to be MSN
<DaSkreech> district: what should what be?
<district> is that why  it's locked?
<district> googleearth.bin file
<DaSkreech> district: yes you can put it anywhere you like. You just need rights to run it
<district> where should it be in?
<ardchoille> district: Did you install it with sudo?
<district> i think i did
<ardchoille> That's probably why it's locked
<district> then it asked for folder to put it in
<ardchoille> district: Anything that is unpacked/installed with sudo will most likely use root's permissions.
<district> ok, so how do i uninstall it then
<district> and then reinstall it back
<lovre> ardchoille: can everything in KDE apeareance be reset to defaults? i messed everything up :(
<DaSkreech> district: if you still have the .run file you can just delete the folder that it made
<district> i didn't get that
<ardchoille> lovre: In kcontrol, there is a "Defaults" button at the bottom of most sections. That should revert to defaults.
<ardchoille> lovre: But, maybe I can help you fix it without doing that. What did you do?
<lovre> ardchoille: little bit of everything.........
<district> don't i have to delete other files also?
<ardchoille> lovre: lol
<district> in i don't know /usr/ directory?
<lovre> ardchoille: i know, its stupid, but i was experimenting
<ardchoille> lovre: Ok, let's try a different way.. what do you *want* to do?
<nathan__> I figured out how to fix the transparency issue
<lovre> ardchoille: and everything is wierd, the font, the icons...
<nathan__> it runs smooth now =] ] 
<ardchoille> nathan__: What did you do?
<nathan__> first I took out the changes the walkthrough said to do
<ardchoille> lovre: You should be able to change thos ethings in kcontrol to something you like better.
<district> what's in this /usr/ directory and /var/ directory anyway
<lovre> ardchoille: for starters, since i couldnt apply any theme to the end (only partially) i would like to set everything to original settings, like it was when i insttalled
<nathan__> then I dpkg reconfigured so that xorg would redo the default config
<nathan__> which I coulda skipped the first step
<nathan__> but anyways
<wii> im going on a break my momy want me to wash the dishes
<wii> :(
<ardchoille> lovre: Try that Defaults button, other than that, there is no "default" set of themes. Just pick and chose what you want.
<nathan__> then I downloaded the linux 64bit general nvidia driver
<nathan__> then I told it to compile for my system instead of downloading
<nathan__> now it is beatiful
<nathan__> I'm guessing the other guy is using nv driver
<ardchoille> nathan__: Glad you got it working
<DaSkreech> wii: ok
<nathan__> now I gotta figure out why I have no borders
<ardchoille> nathan__: I don't think the nv driver can do that
<lovre> ardchoille: i have chosen default for everything. But icons are still small, and font is still toooo big.
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Bye. Gutsy upgrade
<lovre> but its set to default
<lovre> maybe a restart
<lovre> ardchoille: ?
<nathan__> ardchoille: can do what
<ardchoille> lovre: So change the font size and the icons
<lovre> ardchoille: :D omw
<nathan__> ardchoille: no i was talking about slow transparency not his font issues
<ardchoille> nathan__: The nv driver is 2d only and I don't think it can do trans.
<nathan__> oh yeah
<ardchoille> lovre: That's the point of kcontrol, you can change mostly anything to mostly anything and not break anything.
<nathan__> any idea how to fix no borders
<wii> Daisuke_Ido: dont cry if everything goes wrong with gusty
<wii> hhhh
<ardchoille> Sorry, I've never had a problem with borders
<ardchoille> nathan__: You have no window borders at all?
<district>  so many other files it installed - i don't know where and how many - daskreech how do i find them?
<nathan__> ardchoille: actually now I do
<nathan__> ardchoille: just noticed =] 
<ardchoille> nathan__: ok
<nathan__> thanks for all your help you are da boss
<lovre> ardchoille: thats nice. Its looking better now. Thank you
<nathan__> I'll be nice to you in dota if you play it
<ardchoille> Nah, you did it yourself :)
<ardchoille> lovre: yw :)
<ardchoille> lovre: There are more styles/icons/etc in the repos too :)
<lovre> repos?
<ardchoille> !repos | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nathan__> how do you know what apps are open if you remove the bottom bar?
<ardchoille> nathan__: middle-click your desktop :)
<lovre> ardchoille: i see, thank you once more. im in your depth (im not sure thats how you spell that word lol)
<ardchoille> lovre: debt
<district> hey am i the only one here having trouble with install/uninstall?
<ardchoille> lovre: I love styles/themes. Let me know if I can help any further with them :)
<ardchoille> district: Hold on, I'm looking for some info on it..
<district> thanks
<lovre> ardchoille: i didnt have any luck with themes/styles today, i would like to use them, but i dont see it happen
<ardchoille> district: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=1135
<chx> hi. I have various small keyboard problems... first, I have five keys on my laptop that I remapped using xmodmap, however it does not load automatically from /etc/X11/Xmodmap . Also I want to use english and hungarian layouts and use scroll lock to switch between the two. i managed to put the keyboard switcher to the tray but not using scroll lock :( (i did succeed on another machine but can't remember the how) . Finally, I have num lock and scroll
<chx> lock on the same key on my external keyboard (it's an IBM  TrackPoint USB keyboard) , i would like to map ctrl+scroll lock to numlock.
<ardchoille> lovre: I can guide you through those if you have the time sometime
<lovre> ardchoille: yea, that would be great, that is, if YOU have time :D
<district> thanks ardchoille
<NickPresta> Can you close packet garden after you start "capturing" packet data or do I need to leave the application open?
<lovre> ardchoille: you got MSN or ICQ or Skype or something?
<ardchoille> lovre: I'm retired.. I have lots of time :)
<lovre> ardchoille: i promise i wont bother you... . much.....
<lovre> ardchoille: :D
<ardchoille> lovre: Check your pm
<lovre> ardchoille: i cant send private messages, i havent registered. The answer to your pm is: the first or the second, whatever
<ardchoille> lovre: Try the pm again, I changed a setting in my nick
<nazeeh> quick question: If i upgrade to the 7.10 beta now, will it upgrade to the final version when it's out with no issues?
<sonoftheclayr> yep
<nazeeh> let me say hi first :)
<sonoftheclayr> Provided there aren't any major problems, but that is unlikely
<nazeeh> that's what i am trying to figure out... should i expect any... i have 7.10 on my laptop and it looks pretty solid so far
<sonoftheclayr> Well the only thing I can think of that will go wrong is if a package has a problem upgrading or something like that but at this stage most of the packages are finalised so that shouldn't happen
<nazeeh> nice. Thank you helping :)
<sonoftheclayr> np
<sonoftheclayr> If you do have any problems remember to ask in #ubuntu+1
<nazeeh> Nice...didn't know about that channel
<nazeeh> upgrade started...
<jhutchins> This is what happens when you can put a Linux webserver on-line without ever reading a single doc file or having to look at that horrIfying command line: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/10/03/ebay_paypal_online_banking/
<Lega> So, I'm considering getting one of those 80gb Zunes when they come out... how well do you think the software (or lack there of) would bide in Linux?
<Lega> I mean, I don't know much about them- if they act like a big HD, then dumping .mp3s onto them would be a sinch. I suspect the software is needed, though.
<ardchoille> !info kbiff
<ubotu> kbiff: KDE mail notification utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 261 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<MythbuntuGuest04> hello
<MythbuntuGuest04> anyone here?
<nazeeh> Lega: i don't think there is any linux support for the zune
<NickPresta> nazeeh, Lega, you might want to check out libmtp6 (the one with Feisty is quite old). It works with other MTP devices...
<Lega> Hmm, alright. Thanks. ^^
<Lega> If all else fails I'll just install the software uponz my VirtualBox of WinXP.
<Juacom99> can anyone plese help me with this error messaje
<Juacom99> ./psc: error while loading shared libraries: libCgGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Juacom99> soulrider: you are uruguayan :|
<soulrider> yes
<Juacom99> me too
<Juacom99> :)
<soulrider> :)
<Juacom99> did you recive my pm soulrider??
<soulrider> nope, you'll ahve to register
<Juacom99> who so i do that and what's for :S
<Jucato> to be able to send PM's, you need to register your nick
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Juacom99> what else i can do benn registred??
<hydrogen> i can has register?
<soulrider> hey Juacom99
<soulrider> Jucato *
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<Juacom99> i think is done
<Juacom99>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER>
<Juacom99>  /msg nickserv juacom99
<soulrider> uhm
<Jucato> hohumm...
<Juacom99> :S
<Jucato> better assist him soulrider
<Juacom99> i use konversation
<soulrider> Juacom99: -> #ayuda
<Juacom99> #ayuda
<Juacom99> nop
<soulrider> click ahi :P
<soulrider> Juacom99: hace click en #ayuda
<Creationist> Can someone suggest a decent non-linear video editor?  Must support timeline and be easy to use.  I'm used to Ulead...
<Jucato> kino? kdenlive?
* Jucato only knows them by name
<BluesKaj> avidemux ?
<Creationist> Jucato: Yeah, I've looked at those... terrible interfaces and poor features.  hmm...
<Creationist> Maybe I should just try running Ulead with Wine
<BluesKaj> tovid
<NickPresta> I haven't found anything that replaces Premier Pro or Final Cut so I know how you feel, Creationist
<christian_> hi
<NickPresta> !hi | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<christian_> what program i need for unpacking archives wit extension .RAR
<christian_> :/
<christian_> please help me
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jarrod_> hey
<tobias> !info unrar-free | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<NickPresta> !hi | jarrod_
<ubotu> jarrod_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<christian_> sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<christian_> ?
<NickPresta> christian_, yep
<christian_> thank u:D
<jarrod_> anyone know of a verison of kubuntu that isn't preloaded with software?
<Creationist> jarrod_: There isn't one.
<Dragnslcr> Uh
<NickPresta> jarrod_, I would assume the server install would have what you want. You can choose to install kubuntu-desktop, kde on it's own, or whatever else you like
<Creationist> jarrod_: Although I hope at one point Ubuquity will allow package selection...
<jarrod_> ubuquity?
<Creationist> jarrod_: That's the installation program
<Creationist> Ubiquity, actually ;)
<Jucato> christian_: you might find that some .rar files won't work with unrar-free, then you might want to install the plain unrar
<soulrider> !find libCgGL
<ubotu> Package/file libcggl does not exist in feisty
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hey... you there?
<Jucato> it's a plugin for PS emulators. need to download that somewhere
<christian_> xD
<bazhang> greetings all
<Juacom99> !find libCgGL
<ubotu> Package/file libcggl does not exist in feisty
<Jucato> <Jucato> it's a plugin for PS emulators. need to download that somewhere
<Juacom99> the quiestion is where :S
<soulrider> !bot > Juacom99
<Jucato> the internet?
<Juacom99> i did
<Juacom99> with no luck
<Juacom99> i google libcggl download
<Juacom99> and i get no result :S
<BluesKaj> yeah, nosrednaekim , I'm back
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah... that ATI driver thing doesn't like AMD64..
<BluesKaj> bummer
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<BluesKaj> you running 64 bit gutsy
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- were the one that mentioned a while ago that you had bought a Dellbuntu?
<BluesKaj> no
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: thats Daisuke_Laptop
<nosrednaekim> or Daisuke_Ido
<Dragnslcr> Ah, that's right
<Dragnslcr> Your names are so similar
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah... 64 bit gutsy... works really really well, my sound quality went through the roof... I think it actually qualifies as a HDA chipset now ;)
<Dragnslcr> Ooh, I'll look forward to that
<BluesKaj> really the realtek soundcard ?
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully it's the Gutsy part and not the 64-bit part
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: its the gutsy part/...
<MythbuntuGuest04> hello
<jarrod_> okay, I have some noob business to take care of today. the layers of kubuntu are, correct me if I am at all wrong, kernal ( the "linux")- does the mounting and interanl magic, shell- BASh, X-org, controles the window manager, then finally KDE (or gnome) makes the magic?
<jarrod_> in that order?
<Tm_T> sort of that yes
<nosrednaekim> jarrod_: more or less
<MythbuntuGuest04> hello
<ardchoille> jarrod_: That's pretty good for a noob :)
<jarrod_> ardchoille thx -_-
<MythbuntuGuest04> yea, that does soung good.. i do not know what it means
<ardchoille> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !away > lovre`sleep
<ardchoille> jarrod_: KDM (kde display manager) is in there between xorg and kde iirc.
<MythbuntuGuest04> is there a linux-mce chat room.. or can yall help me?
<MythbuntuGuest04> i am tring to install linux mce
<Dragnslcr> I don't buy it. If you even know that the word "kernel" refers to something other than popcorn, you aren't a noob
<Tm_T> !mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stdin]  by Tm_T
<MythbuntuGuest04> ubotu what is that?
<Tm_T> MythbuntuGuest04: ubotu is a bot
<kane> Does anyone happen to know how to make a microphone not play whatever it picks up through the speakers?
<Tm_T> intelikey: EEEK rooot!
* Tm_T hides
* intelikey root's for EEEK
<kane> like how to turn the loopback off i think it is
<citrusflavord> poll: what is everyone using for irc?
<mneptok> citrusflavord: a laptop
<intelikey> freenode.net
<intelikey> :)
<citrusflavord> looks like we got some wisenhimers in here
<intelikey> citrusflavord all joking aside.  bx here mate
<intelikey> citrusflavord several   yes
<MythbuntuGuest04> Tm_t how did i know to talk to me?
<mneptok> intelikey: you should check out ankh.bx
<mneptok> intelikey: i *cannot* use bx without it
<citrusflavord> Ive had konversation crash twice today...
<Tm_T> MythbuntuGuest04: because I commanded it
<intelikey> mneptok it's for ?
<citrusflavord> Im trying ksirc for now
<mneptok> intelikey: sane text presentation. it makes bx ~648723165871236* more readable. :)
<mneptok> intelikey: fetching URL ...
<Tm_T> citrusflavord: irssi here
<mneptok> intelikey: http://www.holoweb.net/~liam/bx/
<intelikey> mneptok hmmm ok.   nothing in that list that looks interesting to me   but i'll give it a look see  anyway
<mneptok> intelikey: downloads here - http://www.holoweb.net/~liam/ftp/ankh.bx/
<intelikey> k
<citrusflavord> ooo the client of the future irssi
<mneptok> intelikey: most reactions either fall into "cool, but not my cuppa" or "christ, how did i live without this?!"
<intelikey> heh.  new one for the list.    oh docs.    i dont read docs  :)
* usser how did i live without yakuake
<DaSkreech> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> usser: poorly
<usser> DaSkreech: this cant be called living
<MythbuntuGuest04> why is my kubuntu downloading so slow?
<DaSkreech> net sucks?
<MythbuntuGuest04> it it like 44kps on my windows lap top i get over 300kps
<intelikey> because of a bandwidth limit some place
<imp> where this place
<DaSkreech> This is the internet
<imp> oo ic
<DaSkreech> We greet you in peace!
<imp> who can i install beryl
<DaSkreech> Sir Imp We are friends with your cousin the daemon!
<citrusflavord> halp i keep getting "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable" during ./confifure
<MythbuntuGuest04> can i download it with my windows laptop and copy it to my kubuntu
<imp> dashreech..where r u from
<imp> yes..u can download it
<DaSkreech> MythbuntuGuest04: What are you getting?
<DaSkreech> imp: from 56k Modem land
<MythbuntuGuest04> linux iso
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> MythbuntuGuest04: Sure no problem
<Search4Lancer> apparently the last time I took out my CompactFlash card, not all went well. Thunar thinks it's still in there, but when I insert it, nothing changes. It's not listed in /media, and Thunar claims "/dev/sdb1 is already mounted or /media/EOS_DIGITAL is busy" - however, there is no /media/EOS_DIGITAL, and neither is listed in mtab or fstab as being mounted (or at all) - solution? Preferably without rebooting or logging out,
<Search4Lancer> due to other reasons?
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MythbuntuGuest04> do i use windows explorer?
<hydrogen> I wouldn't
<MythbuntuGuest04> how do i see my files?
<hydrogen> but its up to you
<hdevalence> Would I be correct in assuming that I can't change a 32-bit to a 64-bit install without reinstalling the OS?
<MythbuntuGuest04> do is use konquorer?
<hdevalence> MythbuntuGuest04: YEs
<Search4Lancer> MythbuntuGuest04: Yes, you need to mount your Windows partition, which is read-only from Linux. There are walkthroughs to do so online
<MythbuntuGuest04> even though it is on another computer?
<Search4Lancer> It would've helped to know that information first
<_2> burn to cd
<MythbuntuGuest04> ok
<Search4Lancer> anyway, anyone have the slightest idea as to my mount problem?
<_2> Search4Lancer what it is ?
<citrusflavord> Im starting to think trying kde 7.10 was a bad decision w/o much linux skillness
<imp> plz..help me..i use kubuntu today..can u all teach for me
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: What?
<DaSkreech> I missed KDE 4,5,6 totally?
<NickPresta> citrusflavord, where did you get KDE 7.10? Time machine? :)
<citrusflavord> Im starting to think trying kubuntu 7.10 was a bad decision w/o much linux skillness
<DaSkreech> damn I knew I shouldn't have over slept
<DaSkreech> :-(
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, heh
<BluesKaj> Search4Lancer, actually windows can be read-write from linux with ntfs-config installed
<citrusflavord> cerally....gus
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: Did you read the first line in #ubuntu+1 ?
* _2 thinks he meant kubuntu 7.10  not kde 7*
<Search4Lancer> BluesKaj, was unaware, thanks for the info
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: what did you break?
<DaSkreech> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BluesKaj> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<_2> Search4Lancer close thunar issue sudo umount /dev/sd*   restart thunar   ?
<Search4Lancer> _2, exactly as you typed, with the wildcard, or no?
<_2> with *
<DaSkreech> Hi blessedBeef
<_2> and don't worry about it dismounting / or /home  it wont.
<citrusflavord> *** You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the
<citrusflavord> *** GNU gettext library. (http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/gettext.html
<holycow> evenin
<citrusflavord> what does that mean?
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: install gettext
<citrusflavord> okay :D
<citrusflavord> im so confused right now i dont even remember what I am compiling
<_2> hope it wasn't gettext
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: Why are you compiling ?
<Search4Lancer> _2: umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<citrusflavord> if i remember it started when i wanted iriss
<_2> here in #*buntu   we don't ask "what are you compiling?"  we simply ask "why?"
<Search4Lancer> not really sure why Thunar even thinks it exists anymore anyway if it's not listed in mtab or fstab
<_2> iriss ?      not irssi ?
<pillowpants> ntfs-config is what ive been lacking
<pillowpants> thanks whoever asked
<pillowpants> ntfs-3g doesnt do anything
<citrusflavord> _2 yea the second one
<DaSkreech> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<holycow> _2: *hear* *hear* brother
<DaSkreech> You can install it from the  repos
<pillowpants> bitchx is better
<_2> Search4Lancer that's why i had you close thunar,   so when you reopened it did it still have that "glitch" ?
<Search4Lancer> yeppers
<citrusflavord> oh i found out i was compiling glib
<_2> glib ???
<_2> eeek
<Search4Lancer> hang on, lemme try killing Thunar, since apparently it doesn't die when you close the window
<NickPresta> Search4Lancer, sounds like a feature ;)
<_2> yeap
<citrusflavord> _2 hey, what glib btw
<_2> like konqueror    doesn't die when you close it either i think
<Search4Lancer> okay, killed Thunar, opened back up, still shows EOS_DIGITAL in the tree, but now the error it gives when trying to mount is "mount: No medium found"
* Search4Lancer tries sticking the card in
<Search4Lancer> success!
<_2> !info glibc-doc
<ubotu> glibc-doc: GNU C Library: Documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 3333 kB, installed size 8744 kB
<Search4Lancer> thanks _2
<_2> Search4Lancer np.
<kevin06> bonjour
<Search4Lancer> har har... I can get to the pics of my kitty cat that I took today now.... :-D
<_2> citrusflavord the ubuntu == is libc6
<_2> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 4003 kB, installed size 9976 kB
<citrusflavord> _2 all this stuff makes me feel way behind
<_2> all i have to say about glib / libc6 is simply   "mess that up and system go down like curd in churn"
<citrusflavord> i feel like I skipped quatum mechanics class and came back on test day
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: you shouldn't be compiling something you can install in seconds :)
<DaSkreech> _2: I know it's the overlooked 4th engine
<_2> that is installed
<citrusflavord> i was trying to learn bout stuffs D:
<NickPresta> citrusflavord, there are other things you can compile which aren't in the repos :)
<_2> that's a good way to learn actually.      the try it and reformat methood has taught many an invaluable lesson.
<andycr> I remember compiling glib back when I ran gentoo
<andycr> I also remember having to recompile about 200 other packages because of it
<andycr> :/
<citrusflavord> NickPresta: yea I had a friend show me also that new verison will have to be compiled ( then he did it for me and I dont know how)
<andycr> more or less all of gnome
<_2> if you don't understant that saying    just try this and you will have hands on experance,   sudo rm -r /var
<andycr> when i was running gnome
<andycr> not sure how much of kde
<_2> i hope no one here that ignorant.
<Creationist> So I can no longer start Amarok... it just says "Amarok is taking a long time to load.  Perhaps something went wrong?"  No error messages...
<citrusflavord> sudo rm -rf /var why not?
<Creationist> It worked great a couple hours ago.
<_2> -f not needed
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: Why not indeed? Hope you have an install CD nearby
<citrusflavord> _2 i like F it make me feel strong
<_2> it's default in debian rm
<citrusflavord> the install CD is in the drive right now :D
<DaSkreech> _2: what's rm -fi do ?
<DaSkreech> Creationist: installed anything?
<citrusflavord> anyone here have a job at all related to computer or even linux?
<_2> -fi ?   force + interactive   one will surely negate the othere DaSkreech
<Creationist> DaSkreech: Just a couple of stupid games... but they've been removed since
<holycow> i do
<_2> holycow i now pronounce you married
<holycow> heh
<citrusflavord> me and KDE have a very open (source) relationship
<holycow> lol
<holycow> who knew open source was kinky?
<holycow> so
<holycow> how about them yankees?
<holycow> ....
<hydrogen> they are going to lose
<hydrogen> obviously
* holycow watches tumbleweeds roll by
<hydrogen> next question?
<holycow> heh
<DaSkreech> The Iraq war?
<holycow> what is the meaning of 42?
<citrusflavord> it rained today: guess where i live
<holycow> citrusflavord: vancouver?
<hydrogen> how about a novel idea
<hydrogen> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<citrusflavord> ...holyshit
<hydrogen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hydrogen> !oneofthose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneofthose - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | citrusflavord
<ubotu> citrusflavord: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<citrusflavord> sorry
<holycow> did i get it right?
<citrusflavord> yes
<_2> well your ip is mn    that might be a clue
<holycow> lol!
<citrusflavord> not bc, but still
<DaSkreech> Monte Negro?
<holycow> ah washington, meant bc
<holycow> how weird :)
<citrusflavord> anyone here played with copiz fusion?
<_2> and let me guess your login name is jarrod ?
<citrusflavord> _2 why?
<DaSkreech> ooh oooh guess mine!
<_2> DaSkreech heh
<bazhang> greetings all! Does anyone know how to add mp3 ripping capability to Amarok? I already can play mp3s, but for some reason cannot encode CDs in that format.
<lovre> hi all
<bazhang> sorry to K3b
<DaSkreech> bazhang: Umm lame might help
<lovre> i have a question about SuperKamba.I installed it and chose some themes, clicked add to Desktop.... and nothing happens. Nothing. Why is this?
<stdin> bazhang: to rip mp3s in k3b just install "libk3b2-mp3" (and restart k3b if you have it open)
<bazhang> DaSkreech: thanks! but isn't that added with listening?
<citrusflavord> Is it at all strang to have KDE freeup and not even have ctrl-altbackspace restart it...?
<DaSkreech> stdin: he said amarok
<bazhang> stdin: thanks!
<lovre> superKaramba that is
<citrusflavord> freeze up*
<bazhang> DaSkreech: Imeant K3b
<bazhang> sorry.
<stdin> DaSkreech: "[04:09]   <bazhang> sorry to K3b"
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: can you move the mouse?
<DaSkreech> Ahhh
<_2> DaSkreech he corrected also.
<DaSkreech> didn't get that
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> I thought he was saying that he was sorry for k3b
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: I could, I hard reset it tho.
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: Yeah it's an annoying keyboard bug. Just use the mouse to logout
<_2> stdin are you always getting corrected when you are right ?
<DaSkreech> The keyboard will magically come back
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: MAGIC?!!?1
<stdin> _2: seems like it :p
<DaSkreech> very much so
<_2> stdin maybe you sould be stderr  ?
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<citrusflavord> _2 you run irc as root?
<stdin> nah, std_you're_wrong_and_i'm_right
<_2> :)
<_2> citrusflavord nope.
<_2> not unless root's uid has changed to 11  :)
<citrusflavord> _2 your whois says root...
<_2> i know,  i told it to
<stdin> that can be faked, sometimes he's UN-root :)
<_2> also not_root
<stdin> and really_root_but_#debian_won't_let_me_in
<_2> lol
<DaSkreech> Yeah that bit me last week
<christian_> some body knows
<christian_> program
<christian_> to download music
<stdin> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<christian_> p2p program or something?
<DaSkreech> like an idiot i started irc as root and couldn't get into #debian and couldn't figure it out
<stdin> !p2p | don't use for illegal activities
<ubotu> don't use for illegal activities: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<DaSkreech> !p2p
<DaSkreech> damn
<citrusflavord> how much lurk is required to learn large amounts here?
<ardchoille> stdin: Several of us gave that !enter to christian_ the past two days be he doesn't listen
<christian_> :/
<citrusflavord> christian wwjd
<citrusflavord> think about it...
<stdin> well, he'll start listening now or will see what chanserv.py can do ;)
<christian_> wwjd ?
<ardchoille> stdin: hehe
<FearMoth> hi, does kubuntu 7.10 install compiz fusion and set it up automatically?
<_2> citrusflavord you could lurk here for ever and not teach us one stinking thing....  :)
<citrusflavord> what would jesus do.... c'mon meow
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: depends on how much you listen and interject with your own questions
<citrusflavord> _2 not to teach, no learn
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: and large is largely relative :)
<stdin> FearMoth: ask in #ubuntu+!
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: are u calling my mom fat?
<stdin> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jucato> FearMoth: in Kubuntu? no
<_2> citrusflavord serously,  though.    you can pickup some things pretty quick in here.   like how to be a pita as they say.    like me.   or how to call the bot.   but if you really want to learn ask about things that interest you.
<citrusflavord> c'mon meow ur realy growking my tubes
<Jucato> stdin: yu ar funy :)
<stdin> Jucato: maybe next year ey?
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: follow the links that ubotu spits out if it relates to you or not
<stdin> Jucato: u r 2 :)
<Jucato> stdin: when/if compiz decides to improve their KDE integration
<DaSkreech> becuz ne1 knos y
<DaSkreech> stdin: Why?
<vixyfox> Hey everyone, I was looking over the KUbuntu info, but I'm a bit concerned. I uninstalled Ubuntu, because it didn't support certain hardware of mine... is KUbuntu the same way? Or might it support things Ubuntu doesn't?
<DaSkreech> Next year makes no sense
<DaSkreech> vixyfox: Roughly the same
<Jucato> I think he meant kwin composite in KDE4
<DaSkreech> vixyfox: What hardware?
<stdin> DaSkreech: next year as in, maybe 8.04 or 8.10
<citrusflavord> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<vixyfox> DaSkreech: Mainly my sound card. I have a Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Adio card. Ubuntu didn't like it at all
<stdin> or 8.06 if it's the same as dapper
<DaSkreech> stdin: 8.04 makes no sense cause we are almost assured of shipping KDe4 in 8.10 which has native compositing support
<DaSkreech> >-<
<DaSkreech> vixyfox: That's really really a Creative issue
<stdin> DaSkreech: yeah, but you can have more than one compositing manager. (and kwin composite does rocK)
<DaSkreech> And a very sore point for linux audiophiles
<vixyfox> DaSkreech: So really... I'm screwed with it aren't I?
<DaSkreech> !info libaqbanking16
<ubotu> libaqbanking16: library for online banking applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3 (feisty), package size 240 kB, installed size 876 kB
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> !info libgwenhywfar38
<ubotu> libgwenhywfar38: OS abstraction layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-1 (feisty), package size 453 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<_2> vixyfox i heared that there was a 64 bit driver out for testing...   haven't verified that report tho
<citrusflavord> amarok, for me is the greatest app, and the reason I want to learn about KDE
<vixyfox> _2: I read about that, heard that it's something they had worked on a long time ago but the problem is that it's poorly coded and really doesn't work
<_2> k then you are already ahead of me.  i'll stop.
<citrusflavord> I need a table top ubot referance guide to keep up with you guys
<_2> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vixyfox> _2: Thanks though
<_2> np
<_2> citrusflavord !i. /me is quite easy to keep up with.
<citrusflavord> _2 im pretty slow
<_2> i understand "almost" every thing i say.
<citrusflavord> _2 how long have you been usig linx?
<citrusflavord> linux*
<_2> oh  i don't really know.    maybe 8 years now.
<citrusflavord> just for the lulz then ?
<_2> ?
<bazhang> thanks all! couldn't get K3b to rip to mp3, so just went with OGG. very fast!
* _2 wonders just what he missed there.
<citrusflavord> ... not your career i assume
<_2> citrusflavord not exactly
<citrusflavord> i meant to say " is it your hobby"
<_2> not exactly
<citrusflavord> do you have a job?
<christian_> how can install
<christian_> Ubuntu 6.10 with XGL & Kiba-Dock
<christian_> ?
<_2> yeah.  and i really can't go into a lot of detail on that point.     i work for the people
<citrusflavord> wwjd
<citrusflavord> emalual goldstein?
<holycow> christian_: well, you install ubuntu, then you install beryl, then you install kiba-dock
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<citrusflavord> brb have to look up the spelling
<citrusflavord> _2 emanuel goldstein?
<_2> goldstein ?    no.
<christian_> holycow:
<christian_> yes iam running
<christian_> ubuntu
<christian_> but i want
<citrusflavord> _2 your vagueness leads me on a magicall mind adventure that make me think you are some sort of secert spy ( maybe for mother russia)
<christian_> xgl and kiba dock
<christian_> how can install
<christian_> ?
<citrusflavord> !wwjd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wwjd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holycow> i told you
<holycow> install beryl
<holycow> go into #ubuntu-effects and look at the topic info is there
<holycow> or whatever beryl is called now
<holycow> then install kiba-dock
<_2> citrusflavord i guess one never knows these days.   this is IRC where men are men, and women are men,  and children are FBI agents...
<holycow> it should all be in the repos
<_2> no offence children
<holycow> christian_: what i am getting at is you won't haveto compile anything, you just need to find the reopos that contain the packages
<holycow> and just install them
<citrusflavord> whats the age limit for children?
<christian_> okay
<christian_> tahnk u
<_2> idk.  ask him   heh.
<_2> -:- children [n=children@195.161.25.17]  has joined #kubuntu
<_2> in case you missed that.  :)
<ardchoille> _2: I have turned those off because I *want* to miss them. No need for you pasting them back.
<holycow> christian_: yeah it doesn't sound helpfull but that actually is how you go about finding how to install that stuff :)
<citrusflavord> _2 do you have a website?
<_2> citrusflavord no.
<_2> ardchoille i'll remember to not post them to you   k
<DaSkreech> ubuntu+1
<citrusflavord> +2 time infinity
<citrusflavord> times*
<_2> _2 infinity
<citrusflavord> divided by zero
<_2> !
<DaSkreech> And beyond!
<Dr_willis> +good ++good
<citrusflavord> konversation | firefox > crazy.txt
<citrusflavord> my bash skills are limited to my imagenation
<DaSkreech> !commands | citrusflavord
<ubotu> citrusflavord: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<citrusflavord> does the pipeline symbol direct it to a user - cuz thats cute as kittens
<_2> yep
<_2> !help > citrusflavord
<dsmith_> hi
<dsmith_> I have a brand new Panasonic cf-52 thats giving me problems, xorg is not starting
<citrusflavord> wow that opens a tab on the top view
<DaSkreech> vixyfox: How are you?
<dsmith_> vesa, fglrx drivers don;t seem to work
<dsmith_> treied intel as well just sets and hangs
<holycow> yeah, ati is terrible
<dsmith_> machine has a integrated intel chip
<holycow> oh why are you installing ati accelerated drivers on intel chipset?
<holycow> there is i810 of course you can try but ther eis also a new intel driver for intel chipsets
<citrusflavord> the freewheelin' bob dylan is probally his best album -- just throwing that out there
<holycow> let me see if i can find the name of the package for you
<ardchoille> !ot | citrusflavord
<ubotu> citrusflavord: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<holycow> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dsmith_> hmmmm fglrs are ati? didn't realize thaty
<dsmith_> ooops
<dsmith_> holycow tried that already
<holycow> that is the new intel driver that replaces i810 for all newer intel chipsets
<dsmith_> let me try this again
<ivan_> has anyone installed msttcorefonts?
<dsmith_> i have why
<holycow> no, they are horrible ugly fonts
<dsmith_> lol
<holycow> no one should ever install that EVER
<holycow> :)
<ivan_> lol, there's a lot of fonts in that package
<dsmith_> i have vista fonts on my machine
<dsmith_> :P
<ivan_> all of them can't be bad
<holycow> dsmith_: when you installed you got at least vesa support right? vesa broke after you were mucking about?
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> vesa is default
<holycow> dsmith_: bless you, i presume you will remove them and NEVER again do something so silly
<dsmith_> but x woould not start
<dsmith_> lmfao
<dsmith_> I like silly fonts :P
<ivan_> can anyone help me install msttcorefonts?
<holycow> actually i'm joking, but linux actually has more beautiful fonts natively
<dsmith_> actually I was just trying them out and havenot botherd to remove them
<dsmith_> :P
<holycow> take some time to get your aclimatized to them, windows will look horrible in compariosn
<dsmith_> sorry for my transgressions
<holycow> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<citrusflavord> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info ioctl
<holycow> ivan_: just google it
<ubotu> Package ioctl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dsmith_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<holycow> ah there you go
<ivan_> I did, I got a .deb with all the fonts
<ivan_> but I'm not sure how to install it now
<citrusflavord> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<holycow> so double clikc and install
<holycow> not that hard :)
<ivan_> nothing happens when I double click
<dsmith_> holycow: x just gives me a blank screen
<dsmith_> :(
<ivan_> do I need gdebi?
<holycow> ivan_: yep
<ivan_> how can I get that?
<holycow> open up a terminal and do sudo apt-get install gdebi
<ivan_> ok, that's what I thought
<DaSkreech> ivan_: Right click you will see an install package entry
<holycow> you can install that .deb via terminal but you should have gdebi anyway
<ivan_> I tried that once, package not found
<dsmith_> sudo fix laptop now
<_2> isn't that  sudo loptop --fix now
<holycow> dsmith_: so a plain install wont give you x?
<holycow> even with vesa drivers?
<citrusflavord> loptop?
<charlie5> hi all ... i've installed a new nvidia geforce card and am having problems getting the nvidia and glx modules working ... i've tried both glx and glx-new ... also tried the latest drivers from nvidia, but with not success
<citrusflavord> sounds fun
<stdin> gdebi is in gutsy, before gutsy you just right-click  > Kubuntu Installer > Install
<_2> citrusflavord was a joke.
<dsmith_> no, I can see X trying to start but fail many times
<holycow> stdin: gdebi is in dapper too
<DaSkreech> ivan_: right click on the deb doesn't give a install package option?
<citrusflavord> _2 i ruin everything D:
<holycow> it may not be installed by default in kubuntu but they should have that tho
<stdin> holycow: yeah, but the Qt/KDE fronted is installed by default in gutsy, but not in previous versions
<holycow> ohhh right forgot *doh!*
<stdin> gdebi-kde
<holycow> you are right *nod*
<_2> charlie5 that is a question
<holycow> i'm so de agnostic at this point i freely mix and match apps :)
<holycow> not always good advice tho
<dsmith_> x fails completely to a blank screen
<holycow> dsmith_: gutsy or feisty?
<dsmith_> fiesty
<citrusflavord> !xorg | citrusflavord
<holycow> well its clearly a driver issue ... there really isn't anythin else thats obvious tha tyou can try, you tried eveyrhing including the wrong drivers
<_2> dsmith_ 32/64 bit ?
<dsmith_> 32
<DaSkreech> !info evms
<holycow> the road from here is digging into the logs and tracking down the error and maybe posting to malone a bug?
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-18ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<holycow> or looking up if someone with the same laptop/chipset has the same issue?
<_2> !msg | citrusflavord you can use PM...
<ubotu> citrusflavord you can use PM...: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<_2> !msgthebot | citrusflavord you can use PM...
<ubotu> citrusflavord you can use PM...: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<citrusflavord> _2 would you describ xorg as software? my understanding is that, from what ubot said, its sortof a bus of desktop/visuals.
<holycow> no
<holycow> xorg is software
<holycow> its a server/client architecture
<holycow> it's natively network aware
<citrusflavord> _2 who did I pm?...ubot?
<_2> xorg is the "software" the produces the Xwindow   which the desktop enviornments then use to display their "windows" in.
<dsmith_> if x fails can't I just drop into the cmd line?
<holycow> yes of course
<dsmith_> for some reason it stays at a blank screen
<holycow> ctrl/alt/f1
<dsmith_> alt-f2
<dsmith_> that wont work either
<citrusflavord> also its my understanding the ctrl-alt-backspace is a unsafe way to shutdown xorg, that true?
<holycow> alt-f3?
<holycow> citrusflavord: no
<dsmith_> perhaps I should reinstall againothing
<holycow> dsmith_: i think so
<DaSkreech> holycow: It isn't?
<holycow> i don't think your x is crashing
<holycow> i think your kernel is oopsing on a driver during boot
<stdin> citrusflavord: it's not "unsafe" but it is dirty
<charlie5> _2: i guess i was wondering if anyone else has had similar experience
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: unsafe as in your docuemtns sessions etc will not be saved
<dsmith_> holycow: ok
<holycow> if you cant drop to a console its a much more serious issue, reinstall yes
<holycow> DaSkreech: its not unsafe ... for various levels of safe.  One presumes they are saving on a regular basis but technically this isn't windows
<citrusflavord> stdin: could it ever prevent some programs from running at intended on the next startup?
<_2> dsmith_ what you have described is a gub.  it's also a known issue with some hardware.   the "fbcon" module that facilitates "usplash" doesn't relenquish the display as it should.    if you disable "fbcon"  you can probably get xorg working and the console will also be viewable.
<holycow> you don't have your setting screwed up by doing something like that
<holycow> only on windows you bork a system doing that
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: No
<_2> is a gub/is a bug     i'm lysdexic it seems.
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: it's dirty as mentioned but not unsafe
<dsmith_> _2: I cannot get to the cmd line
<gib> Can someone point me to a cheap pci wifi card with good native wpa2 support (not via a wrapper over the windows driver).
<stdin> citrusflavord: no, it just leaves old links/sockets around
<holycow> _2: interesting, first time i've heard of that
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: I don't understand "dirty" what do you mean by that. messy logs?
<DaSkreech> ok reboot again
<dsmith_> _2: what you described seems to be it
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: it gives no warning to anything but itself that it is going down
<dsmith_> 1/3 of the boot splash then it hangs kinda after starting a bunch of services
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: X is safe but your other programs have no way of doing a safe shutdown and check
<DaSkreech>  so documents don't get saved. Open dialog boxes can't prompt to see if this is what you really want
<_2> yeah it's it.     dsmith_  i'm not sure the "grub" way to get around it.    i think it's    vga=0x0f05 nosplash      but i'm not sure.
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: so current data in a program like firefox could be confused?
<gib> Can someone point me to a cheap pci wifi card with good native wpa2 support (not via a wrapper over the windows driver).
<holycow> _2: lol dude superb tech supporting there :)
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: wouldn't have time to
<dsmith_> I've had that on two toughbooks, cf-52 and cf-51 series
<gib> Oops, sorry, repeated by accident.  :)
<_2> holycow feel free to superceed me  :)
<_2> gib there is a "supported" hardware page.
<_2> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<_2> dsmith_ you can check the bug reports on that issue   and add to it your own info.
<_2> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dsmith_> once I figure out the entire issue I will send the information to someone to upload it
<dsmith_> toughbooks are a popular laptop
<holycow> or just wait and in the next upgrade the issue dissapears
<holycow> lol
<dsmith_> lol
<holycow> thats typically what happens on debian based distros
<citrusflavord> any software out that activly supports the iphone? as a alternative to itunes?
<_2> holycow we would only hope.
<holycow> but yes, a good well written detailed bug report will always help
<holycow> you should do that
<holycow> if you can hire someone to fix it
<holycow> i do that sometimes
<dsmith_> haha hire
<dsmith_> I renamed my wirelss SSID kubuntu today
<dsmith_> lol
<_2> even poor code monkies need work.
<dsmith_> guess what the passwod is...
<_2> save the code monkeys
<holycow> hiring codemonkeys is good
<holycow> you usually get some great results and it fixes a problem sooner than later
<dsmith_> ...password is kubuntu1
<dsmith_> too easy huh
<_2> password is password
<_2> name is name
<holycow> dsmith_: excellent
<_2> to generic maybe
<holycow> i hope your ssh is on
<tzanger> does kubuntu not use udev?  I see udev mounted, but I don't see /sbin/hotplug
<holycow> would you like to install something for you?
<holycow> how about i make / dissapear?
<caesar_> how do I make kubuntu mount my drives automatically on startup?
<dsmith_> edit fstab
<caesar_> how?
<_2> tzanger it uses udev by default.
<citrusflavord> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tzanger> _2: my understanding is that the kernel calls /sbin/hotplug whenever devices are added/removed, but I do not see /sbin/hotplug in my system
<_2> holycow errr ummm   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda   and hit the power button ???
<stdin> tzanger: no, hal/udev/dbus all take care of that
<tzanger> hmm do you know where I might find information on that now?  all the udev stuff google is returning talks about /sbin/hotplug
<holycow> _2 lol :)
<_2> tzanger sounds like the fedora way to me.
<_2> holycow it does work ya know  :)
<stdin> tzanger: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html is probably the best place
<ivan_> I have just installed msttfonts, how can I go about choosing the fonts now? they don't seem to show up in the font lists when I got to change appearance
<tzanger> that's what I just read
<tzanger> or at least the OLS paper referenced there
<stdin> tzanger: some info there is out dated
<holycow> _2 never occured to me but yeah that looks like something to try :)
<tzanger> all the info there seems outdated :-)
<dsmith_> well in talking to our CFO today he agrees we wil not transition to vista
<_2> holycow if you ever need to blank an hd  that's a good way.
<stdin> tzanger: the people in #ubuntu-kernel know more about it than I do, ask there
<Lynoure> Is there something like the command  'top' but for io?
<tzanger> stdin: okay, thanks
<dsmith_> I recommended windows server for like 8 ppl
<ivan_> I regenerated the font cache by doing fc-cache -fv
<_2> Lynoure execelant Q   now if anyone can answer it for us...
<holycow> _2 i was just thinking that actually
<_2> holycow it can be slow on large drives.
<dsmith_> ubuntu, ..... gnomes.... hmmmphh
<_2> Jucato ?  <Lynoure> Is there something like the command  'top' but for io?
<holycow> _2 well there is no other way to really zero one out but write out every single byte
<_2> stdin ?
<_2> holycow indeed
<holycow> _2 we don't really zero out drives at work any more, we just get them destroyed while visually inspecting the process
<caesar_> what device are jump drives, typically?
<caesar_>  /dev/sd0?
<_2> probably sd[a-z] 
<stdin> _2: I have no idea :)
<_2> i'm assuming they show up on the scsi bus
<_2> stdin yeah Lynoure asked the best question of the day.
<holycow> well
<holycow> io of what?
<caesar_> _2: what's that?
<_2> all io i would assume
<holycow> eth1 maybe?
<holycow> thats a lot of io
<_2> caesar_  <Lynoure> Is there something like the command  'top' but for io?
<Lynoure> holycow: disk io would do :)
<holycow> sure but you know disk io, ram io, cpu io, eth io, bluetooth io ... and on and on :)
<_2> yes and if it was a command like "top for io" then we would assume it metered all io   no?
<holycow> it is a good qeustion, but getting meaningfull measuerments would be key
<holycow> you right it is a good question, i've never heard of that before :)
<_2> that could monitor below the process level,   very useful in some applications.     now i'm wanting to find something that can do that.
<Lynoure> holycow: the situation: lot of load, minimal cpu use. vmstat hint at high disk use, yet the culprit is hard to find
<holycow> *nod* totally ... there must be, the question jsut never came up
<holycow> actually
<holycow> i have one spam blocking server i wouldn't mind profiling with something like that
<fignew_> lol
<fignew_> the load average takes IO into account
<holycow> load average only counts the number of processes waiting in que
<holycow> it doesn't take into account hd io
<holycow> as an example
<_2> !away | toretto
<ubotu> toretto: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<fignew_> lol, the CPU is waiting for IO :P
<_2> slow cpu
<Lynoure> load average counts any waiting processes, no matter why they have to wait...
<fignew_> ok?
<bootsmorris> whats up guys
<holycow> the sun the sky and the moon
<holycow> or
<_2> bootsmorris we're looking for an io meter
<holycow> if your in australia
<holycow> us
<holycow> why do you ask?
<Jucato> what's an io meter?
<fignew_> what would they be waiting on besides IO?
<holycow> -_-
<Jucato> base 2, what's an io meter?
<bootsmorris> what is an io meter
<_2> Jucato something to meter io and report on it.
<bootsmorris> what version of jubuntu are yall running.  i am running 7.10 beta
<Lynoure> Jucato: like top, but for io :)
* Jucato wonders which I/O and how do you measure that...
<fignew_> Jucato: no worries, I already told them: top
<_2> all io   and i'm not sure how one would measure it.
<Lynoure> Jucato: my need is mostly for disk io, but multiple modes are a plus. Recommendations?
<hydrogen> an iometer?
<bootsmorris> superkaramba
<_2> fignew_ you told us something that doesn't apply really
<hydrogen> which is a greek meter
<hydrogen> obviously
<Jucato> hm... kinda difficult to measure I guess... specially with KDE using lots of kio processes
<fignew_> like hell it doesn't :/
* DaSkreech ponders why he has bind installed
<stdin> fignew_: really? can provide a screenshot of top measuring disk i/o per process then?
<Jucato> Lynoure: I would probably tell you to look into ksysguard.. but I don't know how to interpret the other sensors
<fignew_> stdin: sorry, I meant uptime
<fignew_> the load average :)
<stdin> again, per process?
<bootsmorris> does anyone have any experience with kde 4
<stdin> bootsmorris: any part in particular?
* DaSkreech raises hand
<fignew_> they didn't ask for a specific process :/
<_2> or even just per device
<bootsmorris> install
<stdin> bootsmorris: have you seen the topic?
<_2> we did ask for io metering per device   yes
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: I kinda like this here irssi
<fignew_> Also, xosview gives you people what your looking for
* Jucato gets back to work
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: It's great
<Lynoure> Jucato: this is actually on a server... should have asked on #ubuntu, I guess, but I'm not normally there
<DaSkreech> you compiled it?
<bootsmorris> no
<Jucato> Lynoure: I think there's an #ubuntu-server too
<bootsmorris> what is it
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: We can answer here as well. As long as it's not DE
<DaSkreech> Jucato: isn't that devel?
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: can you show me a trick with it?
<_2> !info xosview
<ubotu> xosview: X based system monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-9 (feisty), package size 84 kB, installed size 272 kB
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: You mean like Alt+Num to hop windows ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: not really sure
<stdin> bootsmorris: type in /topic
<fignew_> /topic
<bootsmorris> ok
<bootsmorris> well i dont know much about linux/kubuntu but i will try to help
<citrusflavord> DaSkreech: I enjoy how simple it is, and running things in terminal makes me feel smarter :D
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<DaSkreech> citrusflavord: after a while it will make you smarter
<bootsmorris> i already did the kde beta 2 d/l it is downloading with adept right now
<DaSkreech> Beta 3 :)
<bootsmorris> whatever the new one is
<Lynoure> 2_: ideally a cli thing. and seeing general usage level does not help much.
<fignew_> Jeeze you guys are picky
<stdin> beta 2, beta 3 isn't out yet
<bootsmorris> ok beta 2
<bootsmorris> is it much different than kde 3.5?
<stdin> yes, it is
<DaSkreech> very
<holycow> everything is rewritten, right?
<bootsmorris> what programs come with it by default
<stdin> and completely unusable right now :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: though I hear that qt5 won't break qt4 so that's nice
<stdin> DaSkreech: wow, a compatible API, what a nice idea :p
<Jucato> *if/when* there's a Qt 5 within the next decade or so :P
<Jucato> anyway... !offtopic anyone? :)
<bootsmorris> sorry
<holycow> i've never been convinced compatable apis were a good idea
<holycow> then you get the sheize likein the ms world
<bootsmorris> so how long have yall been using kubuntu
<stdin> if(user.offtopic()) toofftopic(user);
<holycow> programmers just continue same ol bad ideas
<intelikey> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<Jucato> stdin: use camel case please :)
<intelikey> what package provides  /etc/X11/X  ?
<holycow> xorg
<stdin> Jucato: Ok I'Ll UsE tHe CaMeL cAsE
<Jucato> intelikey: xserver-xorg-core
<intelikey> Jucato i have that...
<Jucato> stdin: only works for identifiers :P
<Jucato> weird then
<intelikey> holycow that's only a meta package
<holycow> true that
<intelikey> so it doesn't provide it.
<fignew_> bootsmorris: since 5.10 here
<intelikey> bootsmorris 5.4
<intelikey> -root: startx: command not found
<intelikey> what provides that ?
<intelikey> i'm beginning to think it's a conspericy
<fignew_> xinit
<fignew_> ^^^ intelikey
<intelikey> i saw it.
<fignew> making sure you knew who it was for... I have a tendency to randomly say package names...
<intelikey> heh.  ok.
<fignew> emacs
<intelikey> linking /usr/bin with /usr/bin/X11  wasn't a good idea.   i have a fork bomb going off now.
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<intelikey> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<fignew> O.o
<Jucato> tsk...
<fignew> I'd rather have a fork bomb than a spoon grenade
<intelikey> sorry guys,  when i bomb things i do it up right....
<Jucato> don't do it again please? :)
<fignew> do what?
<fignew> link /usr/bin with /usr/bin/X11?
<intelikey> Jucato i didn't paste anything.  i clicked the mouse and the world ended.
<intelikey> but i suspect it dunped to the bx window.
<intelikey> fignew yeah.
<Jucato> yeah...
<intelikey> how many lines ?
<stdin> 8
<intelikey> eek
<intelikey> i saw about three thousand.
<fignew> that's always fun
<Jucato> kool :)
<_2> so.    now what does "/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: exec: /usr/bin/X11/X: cannot execute: No such file or directory"  this?
<_2> what provides   /usr/bin/X11/X   ?
<stdin> x11-common
<_2> stdin i guess not.   x11-common is already the newest version.
<_2> i thought that   /usr/bin/X11   was a symlink on ubuntu systems ?
<stdin> well, dpkg -S has "x11-common: /usr/bin/X!
<_2> yes   but not   /usr/bin/X11/X
<stdin> it is, /usr/bin/X11 > /usr/bin
<_2> but making that links caused the fork bomb that brought down intelikey
<Jucato> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 7472 2007-09-19 09:00 /usr/bin/X11/X
<stdin> don't know why "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 2007-04-24 14:39 /usr/bin/X11 -> ."
<_2> hmmm   ok.   X  works   but startx  fork bombs
<saroset> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> _2: how about trying to reinstall xserver-xorg-core? I can recall someone having an almost similar problem before
<_2> i think i found it.   where does /etc/X11/X point /
<_2> ?
<Jucato>  /usr/bin/Xorg
<_2> mine is /usr/bin/X  but that's not right is it ?
<_2> ah ha.
<Jucato> <Jucato> _2: how about trying to reinstall xserver-xorg-core? I can recall someone having an almost similar problem before
<_2> ok that didn't fork bomb that time.
<_2> Jucato i got it.   yes thanks.
<DaSkreech>  /usr/bin/X != /usr/bin/Xorg
<_2> DaSkreech correct.
<stdin> yes, but /etc/X11/X is
<_2> yeah got it.   X and startx working.   now i need something to run inside of X   like  rxvt maybe.
<stdin> or xterm
<Jucato> xterm!!!
<Jucato> twm!!
<_2> twm's menu is broken in dapper
<DaSkreech> xclock
<DaSkreech> or klokk!
<_2> and i dont want to rewrite it again.
<_2> rxvt will be just fine.
<dmagno> Can anyone help a tired user to solve the problema "Screens found, but none usable" when installing nvidia driver in Feisty?
<_2> ok one more   what am i missing here    could not open default font 'fixed'
<_2> there is no 'fixed' in the package listings.
<dmagno> I would really apreciate some kind o help :-)
<_2> dmagno sounds like the monitor is setup out of the card/drivers range.   probably caused by either wrong monitor section or driver not functioning properly.     educated guess at best.
<dmagno> oh, thank you for you guess :-)
<dmagno> how could I fix the setup o card/drivers range, which file/session should I fix?
<_2> possable solutions are "reinstall other nvidia drivers"  'reconfigure the xserver' or revert to a working (nv) driver
<_2> can reconfigure with    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and  if all else fails   ask in irc.freenode.net #kubuntu
<_2> oh that's here....
<dmagno> nowdays I'm using nv drivers. I've tried a lot of diferent nvidia drivers thru ubuntu repositories or nvidia oficial drivers
<dmagno> how reconfigure the xserver would help to fix that problem?
<_2> that's where you change the monitor section   or the driver
<_2> that problem is in the xserver
<ehc> are there any pdfeditors for kubuntu?
<_2> or didn't you know that ?
<dmagno> yeah I know that, but never touched that config before
<dmagno> So I'll try to reconfiure xserver
<dmagno> _2 I'll be back
<dmagno> thanx for you help!
<_2> i bet you have.   you changed drivers....
<_2> ah gone.
<_2> ehc apt-cache search pdf
<_2> if you see something you want to investigate,  apt-cache show "that"
<_2> or use adept.
<ehc> _2, okay thanks
<fuhrerss>   ?
<ronie> a
<a> a
<sstchur> what's the secret to shareing a directory so that it can be seen from a windows box?  I've specified share on a folder, but I'm not able to access it from other computers (I has samba installed)
<mzolisi> good morning
<mzolisi> hi jessen
<yotta> how can i remove saved passwords in konqueror on kubuntu 6.10?
<mzolisi> well 'saved paswords' for the system or an application
<mzolisi> oh i se
<mzolisi> do you a set of users
<mzolisi> or just for yourself
<yotta> saved passwords for konqueror
<yotta> i accidently hin never ask to remember passwords for this site, and i wanna un-do that.
<mzolisi> i see, well not sure hey
<mzolisi> you could go to www.kubuntuforums.net
<mzolisi> and search there
<Jucato> yotta: there's a wallet icon in your system tray
<yotta> no, there is not.
<Jucato> hm...
<yotta> kwallet is not installed
<Jucato> can you run "kwalletmanager"?
* mzolisi is checking something
<yotta> yeah
<Jucato> does the wallet appear now?
<yotta> yeah
<yotta> it doesn't have the page i told konq to not save, though.
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> mine is missing right now so I couldn't help you
<yotta> also, firefox broke on me.
<mzolisi> broke how?
<yotta> won't start, and i tried deleting my profile and starting it in safe mode
<Jucato> yotta: try starting it from Konsole, with "firefox"
<yotta> yeah, i did
<yotta> doesn't start
<Jucato> does it say anything?
<mzolisi> uninstall , then install again -best bet
<mzolisi> OR locate  a 'firefoxrc' file
<yotta> randomly works again
<apparle> hello i am new to linux help with sound card
<mzolisi> then remove the '*rc' file
<mzolisi> and restart the app
<oem> grrrr
<emilsedgh> !shound | apparle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mzolisi> down boy
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jMerliNz> I am severely pissed off at creative right now.
<mzolisi> ?
<jMerliNz> I don't think I'll ever be buying another creative product.
<mzolisi> Dont buy Logitech either
<jMerliNz> Creative releases proprietary closed-source drivers for their x-fi product line for linux
<jMerliNz> but ONLY in the 64 bit version.
<apparle> i have removed alsa as it is not working and I have put OSS
<jMerliNz> Who the fuck with an x-fi runs 64bit linux?
<apparle> It works but no mic
<jMerliNz> What new-age game exists that is designed for 64bit?
<stdin> jMerliNz: watch the language
<holycow> speaking of which ...
<mzolisi> work with what you have
<holycow> are there any sound cards (especially pro level) that have linux support?
<holycow> and why not buy logitech? they don't play nice with us either?
<jMerliNz> for a card that costs over $100, it better damn well have drivers for whatever system that supports new-age gaming that i choose
<jMerliNz> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html <--
<jMerliNz> 8 series graphics card drivers for 32bit linux, surely those are about 50 times more complex than audio drivers
<jMerliNz> CL is just a bunch of lazy retards, hence why i'll never buy another of their products.
<apparle> hey anybody intrested in helping me
<holycow> just state the problem
<holycow> if anyone knows they will
<holycow> otherwise hang around for a bit
<jMerliNz> anyway, is there an easy way to make kubuntu's start menu open when i hit the windows key on my keyboard? :>
<apparle> I have installed OSS drivers as ALSA are not working
<apparle> now I can hear sound but no mic
<apparle> when I connect mic sound gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible
<apparle> Hey I also want to know how to use WIN key
<mzolisi> Hey yotta
<apparle> what
<mzolisi> about the passwords in Kubuntu thing
<jMerliNz> anyway, is there an easy way to make kubuntu's start menu open when i hit the windows key on my keyboard? :>
<mzolisi> http://www.konqueror.org/faq/
<mzolisi> i think that should help a bit
<apparle> what about the sound card
<Jucato> jMerliNz: I think there is, but you lose the Win key for any other usage afaik. you'll have to google a bit though. can't recall the exact steps
<Jucato> jMerliNz: alternatively you can use Katapult (Alt+Space) or map the K Menu to Win+something
<jMerliNz> well when i press the win key it does nothing
<yotta> i found it already with grep -R
<jMerliNz> surely you can bind winkey to open the menu but winkey + a valid hotkey to do some other function like in windows
<jMerliNz> i'd like to have at the minimum windows key open the start menu and win+r open the konsole
<Jucato> jMerliNz: yes. because it's not how the Win key behaves by default in Linux. it's a modifier key. meaning it has to be partnered with a regular key
<Jucato> I'm not sure, but from what I experienced waay back (can't recall when), if I setup the Win key to launch the menu by default, that will be its only use
<apparle> does anybody know why screensavers are slow in kubuntu
<apparle> they play in steps
<jMerliNz> get video drivers
<Jucato> it loses its Meta key nature
<apparle> I have ATi card how to get them
<jMerliNz> go to www.ati.com
<apparle> got the .run file next
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apparle> alright but is it possible to use the opensource drivers shiped with kbuntu
<deadlyninja> does anyone know of a user friendly application to edit mpeg transport streams losslessly, i basically just want to cut data off the front and ends
<jMerliNz> Jucato: those don't cover how to install nVidia's 8 series drivers
<jMerliNz> it needs to be run as root with X turned off, so basically log out and open a TLS window?
<Jucato> jMerliNz: um.. didn't he say ATI?
<Jucato> and what nvidia 8 series drivers?
<jMerliNz> yes but I have an 8800GTS for which I have the drivers
<jMerliNz> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html
<jMerliNz> those.
<Jucato> I was giving for apparle though
<Jucato> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy
<apparle> hey the X11 drivers work with all the players like MPlayer then why not screensavers
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.4 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<Jucato> jMerliNz: gutsy has that ^^^^
<Jenniowl> Hey, does anybody know how to get a usb headset working? x.o
<Jucato> still no luck w/ that?
<Jenniowl> i kept crashing just as people told me :\
<apparle> is there any thing like task manager for linux where i can view the processes
<Jenniowl> so i lost what they told me
<jMerliNz> also
<jMerliNz> i just thought i'd mention
<jMerliNz> when installing gutsy from the live CD
<jMerliNz> using the normal mode (not OEM), after installing then rebooting the system, I got a failure to start O/S notification
<jMerliNz> I'm using an eVGA 680i motherboard if that's at all relevant to the issue
<jMerliNz> but installing via OEM worked fine
<jMerliNz> a little frustrating :>
<thill2708> sigh... I'm inbetween jobs, and I'm looking to keep my teeth sharp. Which open source project should I look at? Any suggestions?
<Jucato> apparle: Ctrl+Esc
<apparle> i am sitting on a public computer with XP
<thill2708> apparle: do you only have terminal access to the linux computer?
<Jenniowl> Hey, anybody know what 3rd party thing i have to allow for my adept manager to get the stuff for compiz?
<apparle> What do u mean by terminal access. I am a new user
<Jucato> Jenniowl: none. compiz is in the Ubuntu repositories already
<Jucato> <apparle> is there any thing like task manager for linux where i can view the processes <-- pressing Ctrl+Esc in Kubuntu does that
<Jucato> !compiz | Jenniowl
<ubotu> Jenniowl: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> for more info
<thill2708> apparle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-331065.html
<Jenniowl> is there a more info thingy for usb headsets too ? >.>
<thill2708> apparle: but yeah, pressing ctrl-esc in kubuntu will do it too, it's called the kde system guard
<Jucato> (or part of it)
<apparle> ok
<apparle> anything like GDebi for kbuntu
<Jucato> in gutsy there is
<Jucato> gdebi-kde
<Jucato> which will be released in 2 weeks...
<thill2708> :( why isn't openoffice 2.3 getting pushed to fiesty?
<apparle> gdebi-kde is going to be released in 2 wks
<apparle> ??????????
<Jucato> apparle: gutsy
<thill2708> also, has the upgrade to gutsy from fiesty been ironed out?
<Jucato> hm... that's the big question :)
<jMerliNz> ...
<thill2708> awesome :)
<thill2708> hah
<frejda> mluv tady nkdo esky
<jMerliNz> why won't gutsy let you change the mouse ratio below 1.0?
<apparle> what is gutsy
<Jucato> !cz | frejda
<ubotu> frejda: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<jMerliNz> i'm using a super high res mouse, it moves too fast even at 1.0 -.-
<apparle> i have feisty 7.04
<Jenniowl> OMG
<Jenniowl> YAY!
<Jenniowl> i got it working
<Jucato> usb headsets?
<Jenniowl> one of the damn compiz things didnt work and all the windows had no bars
<Jenniowl> nope
<Jenniowl> compiz
<Jucato> aah :(
<Jucato> hehe
<Jenniowl> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<slackern> spiderpig to the rescue
<Jenniowl> i HIGHLY recommend that article for compiz fusion
<apparle> what is gutsy
<Jenniowl> it even lets the newbies beginners get it working
<slackern> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Jucato> apparle: next version of Kubuntu
<apparle> when will the stable version release
<Jenniowl> But still nobody knows about usb headsets? i really need to get it working :S
<slackern> apparle: 28 oct if i remember right
<Jucato> 18 october
<thill2708> when's the next LTS release?
<slackern> sorry i ment 18th october
<Jucato> thill2708: 8.04
<Snuxoll> thill2708: IIRC 8.04 will be LTS...
<Jucato> April next year
<apparle> what is LTS
<Snuxoll> Wohoo...we sure drilled that version number in his head :p
<Jucato> !lts | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<thill2708> hah
<apparle> ok
<Snuxoll> They had better make the 6.06 -> 8.04 upgrade path REAL easy though....
<thill2708> hm, never thought about that
<Jucato> (that will be a first...)
<Snuxoll> I'd hate to see people FLIP that they have to do dist-upgrades through the WHOLE chain just to get to the next LTS...
<Jucato> indeed
<Snuxoll> That's why my servers always run the latest stable release :p
<Jucato> although Dapper would still be supported on servers until 2011
<Snuxoll> http://www.pgina.org/?page_id=11 Interesting....
<apparle> is there any offline .deb package manager for kubuntu as gdebi in ubuntu
<Jucato> and 2008 on desktops
<Snuxoll> apparle: Right click the package
<Jucato> apparle: unfortunately, nope
<Jenniowl> okay >.> nother question, does anybody know how to get a intel proset wireless card to run on kubuntu feisty?
<Jucato> apparle: but you can simply install the .deb package the way Snuxoll mentioned
<Snuxoll> There isn't a pretty GUI one Jucato, but Kubuntu provides a easy way to launch dpkg
<Jucato> Snuxoll: gdebi does more than just install .deb packages
<Jucato> so it's not an exact equivalent
<slackern> Ubuntu uses gdebi-gtk
<apparle> but the method u mentiondoes not check dependecies and installs broken packages
<slackern> atleast in gutsy right now
<Jucato> apparle: yes. exactly
<Jucato> slackern: gutsy has gdebi-kde
<Jucato> and there's no gdebi-gtk
<slackern> Sure there is if you are using ubuntu
<apparle> can i use gdebi in kubuntu
<Snuxoll> It DOES check dependencies....it just doesn't install them
<Jucato> Snuxoll: gdebi checks and resolves
<Snuxoll> Yes, it does
<Jucato> "gdebi lets you install local deb packages resolving and installing its dependencies. apt does the same, but only for remote (http, ftp) located packages"
<Snuxoll> I think apt-get can install .debs and check dep's too
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> apt-get doesn't do local .deb files
<Snuxoll> what about aptitude?
<Jucato> aptitude uses apt
<Snuxoll> Actually...it seems apt CAN install .debs
<jMerliNz> why is the minimum multiplier for the mouse movement speed in gutsy 1.0???
<Jucato> if you discovered how, please do share
<jMerliNz> i'm sure it is likely the same in fiesty, is there a way to fix this?
<Snuxoll> Hold on
<apparle> I donot have net on my PC so i download packages from my college. So i wanna check if all dependencies are correct or not. So I want something like GDebi
<thill2708> anyone here ever touch mythbuntu?
<apparle> nope
<Snuxoll> Nm...
<Snuxoll> could have sworn...
<Jucato> apparle: using dpkg (or the Kubuntu Service menu) will tell you what dependencies it needs if they are missing. then you can get those dependencies . but one by one
<apparle> how to tell me
<Jucato> apparle: just try to install it. it will complain about unmet dependencies. then take note of those and download those .deb packages too
<Snuxoll> Or apt-get them...
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<apparle> just the thing is that for some packages it causes real problem because neither can I remove some of those broken packages nor reinstall them .
<apparle> I have reinstalled whole system once due to this
<jMerliNz> so how do you remove a modifier key?
<jMerliNz> so i can use the windows key as a normal key?
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible
<Jucato> apparle: yes you can. dpkg --remove package (without the version numbers)
<Jucato> or apt-get remove package (w/o the version numbers)
<jMerliNz> anyone?
<apparle> eg: I had put the OSS withput dependecies and there it was stuck neithere uninstalling nor reinstalling by above methods
<jMerliNz> anyone?
<mzolisi> beats me
<apparle> how to mount image files like iso nrg etc
<mzolisi> live without it
<mzolisi> POWERISO
<Jucato> !iso | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mzolisi> !cake | mzolisi
<apparle> and how to mount other image files
<mzolisi> [09:45]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> apparle: like bin/cue?
<apparle> no like nrg
<Jucato> ah.. that I don't know. because nrg is a proprietary format by Nero
<Jucato> but you can convert it to iso
<Jucato> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Snuxoll> nrg?
* Snuxoll shudders
<mzolisi> !info poweriso
<ubotu> Package poweriso does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<apparle> how is acetone iso
<mzolisi> oh
<feimao> !info mds
<Jucato> an ISO is an ISO, doesn't matter which app made it. it's a standard. but nrg isn't
<ubotu> Package mds does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<apparle> i mean the linux package which mounts image files
<Snuxoll> apparle: What, you mean: mount ?
<apparle> makes virtual drives and mounts on them
<Jucato> apparle: the command was given already
<apparle> http://www.acetoneteam.org/central.html
<Jucato> where <mountpoint> would be the equivalent of your virtual drive
<apparle> see the link
<Jucato> there is no need for 3rd party applications
<Jucato> the ability to mount ISO's as a "virtual drive" is already built-in
<Jucato> there's no package for acetoneiso2 though
<Jucato> I mean, no package from Ubuntu.
<apparle> and how to make iso images. Is it possible to do so with k3b
<Jucato> yeah I think so (not really sure on that one)
<justin__> alright, so how do you make windows a non-modifier key jucato?
<apparle> yes i also wanna know how to use win key
<Jucato> justin__: like I said ealier.. I don't know...
<justin__> doesn't show up with a google..
<apparle> If the CD is scratched then what to do
* Jucato uses Katapult (Alt+Space) or set Win+Space to launch the menu..
<Jucato> apparle: it's scratched... what else can you do?
<apparle> If it is a movie disc with some part scratched then can I copy it
<mzolisi> use CDclinic
<apparle> can k3b do anything about it
<apparle> what did you say about checking md5 sum before burning
<apparle> is CDclinic in ubuntu feisty repositories
<apparle> hello mzolisi
<apparle> are u there
<apparle> hello any body there
<berkes> apparle: no :)
<apparle> Jucato : what did u say about checking md5 of iso before burning
<berkes> does anyone know a way to find a certain entry(passw) from kwalletmanager via commandline?
<apparle> What to do about reading scratched discs
<Jucato> I didn't say anything
<waylandbill_> apparle: use md5sum to read the iso.
<apparle> jucato:sorry
<apparle> waylandbill_		apparle: use md5sum to read the iso.      what do u mean
<maruco> hi I need some serious help
<shane1234> we all need some serious help
<maruco> I don't know how but now I cannot use KDE except for the failsafe mode
<maruco> I mean
<maruco> nothing is working
<waylandbill_> apparle: the program that reads the md5 checksum is called md5sum. It's available for just about any platform as it is open source. Use google to find a suitable version.
<maruco> I cannot even use my browser to surf the net here
<apparle> alright
<apparle> \I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible. please help
<maruco> do you think that if I download ubuntu-desktop and then try to restart everything can be useful?
<maruco> I tried to get a gutsy cd but it seems not to work
<reganomics>  I thought K3b checked the md5sum as it prepared to burn a nominatted ISO file
<apparle> i don't know do u
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible. please help
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible. please help
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible. please help
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible. please help
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible. please help
<apparle> hey please help man
<apparle> anybody expert here
<waylandbill_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu_> apparle:  see this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<waylandbill_> apparle: you should check the mixer settings. You may have the wrong line selected for input.
<apparle> alright I will be patient. The only thing is that ia am trying to use the mic for a month and i am frustrated
<ubuntu_> also if you have more than 1 sound device that could be the problem
<apparle> I have selected correct line: Still nothing
<apparle> i only have one sound device wich is onboard
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<ubuntu_> no usb devices?
<apparle> only my oendrive
<apparle> sorry pendrive
<ubuntu_> ok, have a look through that link I gave you, it is really good :)
<apparle> it is opening I have slow conncetion
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> it's a long read, but I'm sure it will give you some pointers :)
<apparle> I had read it before. I use OSS drivers as ALSA doesn't work for me at all( tried everything for a month). My board RC4107MA-RS2.
<ubuntu_> bugger :(
<apparle> what
<mzolisi> What is OSS?
<waylandbill_> open sound system
<apparle> Open sound drivers
<ubuntu_> what sound device is it?  open a terminal and type this: lspci | grep audio
<apparle> sorry
<apparle> open sound system
<apparle> i am sitting on a public PC don't have net at home
<ubuntu_> ah
<ubuntu_> copy that command down and run it later maybe :)
<apparle> Please see if u get any body with the motherboad RC4107MA-RS2 and working linux sound
<ubuntu_> it will show you what your sound device is
<apparle> try google I didn't find any thing
<apparle> alright I have to go bye
<[ifr0g] > hplip.. Do i really need that ?
<naught101> anyone here running vanilla KDE instead of kubuntu-desktop?
<distri> hi early here in morning
<distri> not even 5 m and i'm up already
<distri> anyone here know about
<distri> deleting masses of files?
<distri> each one has to have permissions changed
<distri> i got 256 files have change permissions and deleted
<distri> what's the command line for this
<distri> please help
<hangthedj> you want to change the permissions and then delete them?
<distri> me i don't know about linux
<distri> hangthedj you know ?
<naught101> distri: you probably don't need to change the permissions, just delete them as root (with sudo, or su)
<naught101> are tehy all in one folder?
<distri> i tried it and i have to change permissions on all 256 folders first
<distri> all 256 folders have one file each
<vitaly> Sorry if I ask question form FAQ. Today when I upgrade kubuntu 6.06 Adept crash with error 11 (sigserv). I found information if bug list but can't find how to repair.
<naught101> distri: are all the folders in one folder?
<distri> yes i renamed it g
<hangthedj> distri, sudo rm -rv g
<distri> i can rename it g but can't rename all those 256 folders
<naught101> what hangthedj said
<hangthedj> distri, that will remove the folder g, and all the subfolders
<Jucato> you can do it also from inside a "root" konqueror window: kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> (don't forget to close Konqueror after that and don't use it to go online)
<distri> oh thnks
<distri> i wish i knew all these commands thanks for help
<aantipop> if i insert a usb-stick on a machine where the live-cd runs, will i have write access to the usb stick ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> (or at least it should)
<civixier> gah, when im downloading something from beryl-themes.org it keeps opening the binary file in kate :( how do i just save it?
<hangthedj> civixier, the quick sloppy fix, you can open the link in a new tab or window, then go to location save page as.  or copy the url, and open kget and add the file to it.
<civixier> hmm, ill try that. thx :D
<Jucato> other fix, use kget and integrate w/ konqueror
<civixier> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hangthedj> i've got kget integrated with konqueror and it still opens in kate, i just don't download enough deb files to care.
<civixier> hmm.. it worked downloading it in firefox ^^
<Jucato> yeah the problem is on the server side
<hangthedj> yeah, downloading deb files from, like sourceforge never opens in konqueror
<hangthedj> i mean kate.
<civixier> okay now... how do I switch from my current interface to beryl?
<hangthedj> i dunno, i don't use beryl :(
<civixier> :(
<hangthedj> try running beryl-manager
<zorg_the_false> q. gutsy is 'due' this month, but is there any specified day within this month ?
<gnomefreak> zorg_the_false: if you join #ubuntu+1 and look in topic it should give you a link
<gnomefreak> zorg_the_false: #ubuntu+1 is the only place for gutsy questions atm
<zorg_the_false> gnomefreak: ok i will wait the end of the month then :)
<Jucato> Oct. 18 would have been the answer if he stuck around long enough...
<Jucato> oh well..
<[ifr0g] > device not accepting address 45, error -71
<[ifr0g] > ???
<naught101> where does one go about changing the multimedia keys settings in kubuntu?
<naught101> ie. kmilo settings. my laptop's volume up/down/mute keys are no longer working
<Jenniowl> Oi im having a lovely new issue guys x.x adept manager wont open, ive tried rebooting, it keeps telling me its in use by another prog
<Jenniowl> and as i note, mine are having that same issue
<Jenniowl> >.>
<Jenniowl> they worked fine earlier, then they just stopped working, but that doesnt bother me too bad
<hangthedj> naught101, you have to uninstall kmilo, and then use kmix to configure global and regular shortcuts.
<naught101> hangthedj: will do
<Jenniowl> not hte same prog XD just bad luck on my end with stuff today
<hangthedj> kmilo, seriously needs to be worked on
<Jenniowl> the*
<hangthedj> if it doesn't recognize your card from like 4 or 5 in its settings it sets you to generic
<hangthedj> and generic has pcm first, kmilo will only work if master is first.
<hangthedj> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jenniowl> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of compiz-extra:
<Jenniowl>  compiz-core (1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1) breaks compiz-extra (<= 0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2) and is installed.
<Jenniowl>   Version of compiz-extra to be configured is 0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2.
<Jenniowl> dpkg: error processing compiz-extra (--configure):
<Jenniowl>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jenniowl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jenniowl>  compiz-extra
<Jenniowl> i cant even get in to remove the package :S
<hangthedj> Jenniowl, try in a konsole aptitude install -f
<Jenniowl> Reading package lists... Done
<Jenniowl> Building dependency tree
<Jenniowl> Reading state information... Done
<Jenniowl> Initializing package states... Done
<Jenniowl> Building tag database... Done
<Jenniowl> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Jenniowl> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hangthedj> sorry
<hangthedj> sudo aptitude install -f
<Jenniowl> heh
<hangthedj> ;)
<Jenniowl> Reading package lists... Done
<Jenniowl> Building dependency tree
<Jenniowl> Reading state information... Done
<Jenniowl> Initializing package states... Done
<Jenniowl> Building tag database... Done
<Jenniowl> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Jenniowl> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Jenniowl> gah
<Jenniowl> Resolving dependencies...
<hangthedj> try 'sudo aptitude remove compiz-extra'
<Jenniowl> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<Jenniowl> Upgrade the following packages:
<Jenniowl> compiz-core [1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1 (now) ->
<Jenniowl> 1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1 (feisty)] 
<Jenniowl> Score is 0
<Jenniowl> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] 
<Jenniowl> im assuming the Y choice here?
<hangthedj> yes
<Jenniowl> dpkg: error processing compiz-extra (--configure):
<Jenniowl>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jenniowl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jenniowl>  compiz-extra
<Jenniowl> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jenniowl> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<hangthedj> ok, try doing the later,
<Jenniowl> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of compiz-extra:
<hangthedj> try 'sudo aptitude remove compiz-extra'
<Jenniowl>  compiz-core (1:0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1) breaks compiz-extra (<= 0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2) and is installed.
<Jenniowl>   Version of compiz-extra to be configured is 0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2.
<Jenniowl> dpkg: error processing compiz-extra (--configure):
<Jenniowl>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jenniowl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jenniowl>  compiz-extra
<naught101> hangthedj: now kmix doesn't recognise the raise/lower/mute volume keys
<hangthedj> gusty will be out soon, and right now it has dependable compiz-fusion packages.
<Jenniowl> AH
<Jenniowl> therewe go
<Jenniowl> :)
<Jenniowl> awesome
<hangthedj> naught101, you have to set the default channel, and open the mixer window, and select global shortcuts.
<Jenniowl> thanks for the help there :D
<hangthedj> no problem. compiz has made me crazy for a long time.
<naught101> hangthedj: yeah, that's what I did. when I try to assign the keys, pressing them gives no response
<Jenniowl> its so much fun >.> its the biggest reason im trying linux out so much
<hangthedj> naught101, when i first did it i had to reboot to get rid of kmilo once and for all.
<naught101> ok, I might give that a go
<Jenniowl> Hey hangthedj, any idea how to get a "intel proset wireless a/b/g internal wireless card working?
<hangthedj> and sudo modprobe button
<hangthedj> laptop?
<Jenniowl> mhhm
<naught101> button? before or after reboot?
<hangthedj> try rebooting first.
<hangthedj> not sure, i have an Atheros.
<Jenniowl> blagh, i want to use wireless
<hangthedj> try www.linux-laptops.org.  and find your laptop.  its an awesome site.
<Jenniowl> it should have decent support, dell is good for that
<seicherlbob> hi there! what permissions do i need to set, if i want to allow a user to config network interfaces
<hangthedj> seicherlbob, i think the best way would be to add them to the /etc/sudoers file so they can use sudo.
<seicherlbob> hangthedj: the thing is, i want to write some c-programms/shell scripts to choose network profiles from acpi-events (on my laptop). I would like to avoid entering the password all the time
<seicherlbob> i only want my user to have access to network-config stuff (interfaces, dhcp, vpnc)
<hangthedj> seicherlbob, i think, if thats what you want, you can set that up in the /etc/sudoers file.  try man sudoers
<hangthedj> oh, i'm not really sure then.  sorry
<seicherlbob> hmm... ok. thanks
<avain> Oh, right, before i forget, how do i get mp3 support going again?
<hangthedj> !find libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Found: libxine-extracodecs
<hangthedj> !info libxine-extracodecs | avain
<ubotu> avain: libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
* hangthedj got a root canal today and is suddenly not feeling well.
* hangthedj is going to sleep
<avain> ouch x.o
<jenniowl> i got one once when i was 16 x.x
<jenniowl> i had a gum infection
<mzolisi> hi jenniowl
<jenniowl> so the 3 they did that day had no freezing :D
<jenniowl> Allo
<mzolisi> 3 root canals in the same day?
<mzolisi> that's gotta hurt
<mzolisi> ...or not
<Jucato> anyone know of a quick and dirty way to convert WAV to OGG?
<mzolisi> soundKonverter?
<mzolisi> command line...........
<mzolisi> using lame....
<mzolisi> would be...
<Jucato> but lame is for mp3 :)
<mzolisi> really?
<Jucato> LAME = LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Jucato> anyway, found one I think. thanks anyway
* mzolisi is puzzled
<mzolisi> therefore...
<Jucato> http://lame.sourceforge.net/index.php
<Jucato> that's about lame
* Jucato found oggenc from vorbis-tools
<mzolisi> what's OGG
<Jucato> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> a free multimedia format
<Jucato> ogg vorbis for audio, ogg theora for video
<luyza> that would be ideal but not always feasable
<Jucato> http://www.vorbis.com/
<Jucato> ???
<mzolisi> cool
<Jucato> I'm converting a WAV (lossless) to OGG (lossy) for myself. what's not feasible about that?
<Snuxoll|Sleep> Nothing isn't feasible about that
<Jucato> I rest my case
<luyza> oh god, how long will it take to convert 40GB to convert :P  And how will I transfer ogg to ipod >_>
<Snuxoll|Sleep> luyza: User AAC isntead?
<mzolisi> what kind of musdic is it?
<Jucato> sorry but I don't care about your ipod. I was looking for a wav to ogg converter. so my case isn't your case
<Snuxoll|Sleep> Jucato: ffmpeg can do it, so can VLC
<luyza> oh must have missed that part as i kind of just joined the channel ^^
<Jucato> yes. that's why I was surprised at your sudden interjection
<emilsedgh> Jucato: soundKonverter ?
<Jucato> Snuxoll|Sleep: thanks. apparently oggenc doesn't accept wavs.. hm...
<mzolisi> It really depnds on what type of music you're listening to
<Jucato> emilsedgh: quick and dirty.. that's too fancy :)
<Jucato> it's not music
<Snuxoll|Sleep> I listen to fall out boy :)
<emilsedgh> jussi01: so try transkode amarok scripts ;)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ^
<Snuxoll|Sleep> And Panic! at the Disco...
<Snuxoll|Sleep> and Nickelback...
<Snuxoll|Sleep> does that say something about me?
<jussi01> grrr
<Snuxoll|Sleep> night
<jussi01> emilsedgh: this is an annoying ping....
<emilsedgh> jussi01: sorry, im really sorry
<jussi01> heheeheheh
<jussi01> no probs... :) Just had to take my frustration out on someone....
<emilsedgh> jussi01: :P
<mzolisi> Jucato, the reason why i'm asking is because there is a limit as to how much you ear will pick up
<mzolisi> For instance, classical music vs Rock
<Jucato> mzolisi: I see. the WAV file is of good quality and it's an interview. not music
<mzolisi> Similar to phone calls
<Jucato> anyway... nvm :)
<mzolisi> loss tolerant, i see, My mistae
<klinter> hi everyone
<klinter> can someone please help me out with setting RT61 wifi card on Kubuntu 7.4 ?
<jussi01> !wireless | klinter
<ubotu> klinter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seicherlbob> does anybody know how to work with sudoers file? the man page is a bit... confusing
<Jucato> whatever you do, use visudo. don't edit directly
<jeri> hi everyone!
<Doctor_Nick> video gaems
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<jeri> im still here trying to figure how my frostwire will work
<jeri> ive just installled it,and i think a plugin,i dont know what
<nekoo> Ok, nju
<naught101> hangthedj: didn't work (modprobe button didn't fix the inactivity of the media buttons)
<jeri> can someone help me?
<naught101> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nekoo> sorry but i don't youse frostwire so i cant, nju
<jeri> wat command do i use to install libxines-extracodecs for dapper?
<klinter> RT61, aka rt 2561, please help me set it up before I crawl back to XP...
<[ifr0g] > jeri, i think apt-get ..
<nekoo> apt-get install (softwere)
<jeri> how do i make my dapper boot fast?
<naught101> ok. This is the only problem I've ever caused that I haven't been able to find any information about fixing
<naught101> can someone on a laptop (dell latitude prefereably), run xev from a console, and tell me what symbol they get for the media buttons?
<naught101> ie. volume up/down/mute
<naught101> I get "keycode 176 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)"
<klinter> how can i figure out which video card I have?
<naught101> klinter: lspci
<klinter> naught101: 10x
<naught101> eh?
<klinter> thanks
<klinter> kiddi slang :)
<naught101> heh
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<klinter> another silly question, where in kubuntu can I switch on the restricted drivers?
<naught101> anyone know what package or process creates the X key bindings for multimedia keys?
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<naught101> the defulat ones for kubuntu,Imean
<jussi01> naught101: does that help?
<naught101> jussi01: cheers, but the keys were working when kubuntu was freshly installed, as edgy
<naught101> and a friend has a similar system, and it works on his, so I assume that there's some default that works, I want to go back to that
<pippo> hi all, I have a problem configurin 855resolution, I have an ATI x300 and I can't obtain 1280x800
<pippo> I am trying to set 855resolution but it says "Unknow VBIOS"
<pippo> how can I do
<pippo> ?
<jussi01> naught101: you could run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg however you would then need to redo your display drivers also
<jussi01> !ati | pippo
<ubotu> pippo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pippo> thanks now I will try
<naught101> jussi01: is it xserver-xorg that would do it?
<naught101> display drivers aren't a huge hassle
<jussi01> naught101: it has keyboard config options in there
<jussi01> however im not sure if it helps you all
<atlfalcons866> can i install kubuntu on a ntfs partition
<emilsedgh> atlfalcons866: why you want to do so?!
<atlfalcons866> i dont want to i am just wondering if kubuntu could
<atlfalcons866> i hate ntfs
<atlfalcons866> i hate fat32,windows,ntfs, and everything to do with microsoft
<Dragnslcr> In theory, maybe, but since write support for NTFS isn't completely reliable, I doubt it will be an option any time soon
<sonoftheclayr> Alright, this is really bugging me. Whenever I click on some text in Firefox a blinking cursor comes up and stays there and really annoys me. Anybody know what it or how I can stop it doing that?
<naught101> jussi01:  no joy. would I need to reboot? or restart x?
<jussi01> naught101: restart x at least
<naught101> jussi01: you rock
<naught101> kmilo is even working again
<sonoftheclayr> Okay it's certainly something in my profile but it isn't a theme or plugin.
<naught101> every thing is sweeeeeet
<naught101> thakns
<naught101> er.. thanks
<vargran> hi everyone!
<jussi01> naught101: great :)
<vargran> I got laptop Asus X50V series, it has Ati Mobility Radeon X2300, kubuntu 7.04. the question: how do I make all it work together? the main problem: X doesn't start and I got wxga not vga.
<boubbin> im unable to play dvd's because i cant "select" anything fro mthe menu, the menu screen just rolls on and on but i cant push "play", how to fix ?
<vargran> any ideas?
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in gutsy
<jussi01> atlfalcons866: not as default
<jussi01> its only beta atm
<jussi01> and not really useable yet
<atlfalcons866> will it be in the software resportoys when it is out of beta and stable
<Daisuke_Ido> possibly 3rd party
<naught101> how would I go about installing the source package for kmilo (or kdeutils), from apt?
<Jucato> atlfalcons866: packages for KDE will be made
<Daisuke_Ido> the best one can hope for at this point is a possible inclusion in hardy
<jussi01> naught101: what do you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> or a probable inclusion in hardy+1
<Jucato> well... kubuntu.org isn't exactly your run of the mill "3rd party"
<naught101> jussi01: http://downloads.guillermoamaral.com/linux/kde/kmilo/howto
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: no inclusion in hardy either
<nosrednaekim> naught101:  you have to enable the source repositores, and then run "sudo apt-get source kdeutils"
<naught101> first couple of lines
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: true
<squashball_> how do I add/remove a boot service to the runlevels?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, so hardy+1 at best?
<naught101> nosrednaekim: I have done that..
<Jucato> naught101: why compile? it's int he repositories
<atlfalcons866> so the release after hardy will have kde4
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<naught101> ahhh... sourcs...
<naught101> Jucato: I want to patch it
<Jucato> atlfalcons866: by default. yes
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: well, gutsy does have kde4, but its not defualt
<naught101> thanks nosrednaekim
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Jucato> naught101: might want to "sudo apt-get build-dep kmilo" too
<atlfalcons866> does kubuntu have an offical website
<Jucato> just to make sure that you get all the necessary dependencies to build kmilo
<naught101> Jucato: what does that do?
<Jucato> atlfalcons866: of course. http://kubuntu.org
<Jucato> naught101: I just said it :)
<naught101> heh :)
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Jucato> "build-dep causes apt-get to install/remove packages in an attempt to satisfy the build dependencies for a source package"
<atlfalcons866> i find kde for faster than gnome
<Jucato> from man:/apt-get
<andres_> Hola Yonkis del Ubuntu
<naught101> Jucato: since I already have kmilo installed, wouldn't it be safe to assume that I don't need to deal with dependancies?
<jussi01> naught101: yeah, your fine
<naught101> sweet
<Jucato> naught101: you misunderstand. build-dep are for the dependencies to **build** a package
<andres_> Repito hola (hi) yonkis del Kubuntu
<naught101> ah, ok. as in dev versions?
<Jucato> andres_: English only please
<andres_> nono in bin version
<Jucato> naught101: whatever is needed to build it. -dev and others
<Jucato> naught101: the normal dependencies are what you call "runtime" dependencies, dependencies that are needed just to be able to run it
<andres_> Jucato: Sorry, I'm spanish, my english is horrible
<Jucato> build dependencies are different
<Jucato> !es | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<naught101> yeah, ok.
<andres_> thank you
<pramod> hello guys...
<Jucato> hello
<pramod> is it worthwhile to install beryl on my kubuntu?
<Jucato> hm... tricky question..
<pramod> really?
<Jucato> :)
<pramod> wat's tricky in it?
<Jucato> let's just say it works for some and not for others
<pramod> ah okie...
<Jucato> but it's relatively stable and works well
<pramod> so i better not install it... :)
<michael071> ubuntu rulesz!!
<pramod> thanx
<pramod> yeah it rules...
<Jucato> actually it's ok
<pramod> :)
<Jucato> it runs, its fun, its beautiful
<Jucato> but how it plays with KDE isn't perfect...
<pramod> okie i will try it...
<michael071> i format today my pc and install ubuntu
<Jucato> so there are just a very few bumps
<michael071> no windows anymore !
<pramod> ah... so i prefer forget it...
<nosrednaekim> pramod: you're not going to permanatly srew anything up though.
<pramod> any cool applications i can use?
<pramod> well i tried to remove mesa glx once and it removed all my applications...
<mickael_> d
<pramod> so i had to reinstall
<pramod> so i prefer not take any risk...
<pramod> i use panda3d...
<pramod> and mesa does not work with it since it use software rendering...
<pramod> so i had to install nvidia-glx-new
<pramod> phew... with some patience i was able to make panda work...
<nosrednaekim> pramod: yeah... if you are using nvidia, beryl really isn't that hard.
<pramod> okie....
<pramod> btw... we got any other links other that the kubuntu archives to install kubuntu packages?
<Sin_Citadel> hi, does anyone know how to change the start up apps on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> pramod: why?
<nosrednaekim> Sin_Citadel: what do you want removed?
<pramod> pehaps there may be some third party packages not found in the kubuntu archive server... btw am from mauritius... so i use the mu server...
<Sin_Citadel> nosrednaekim: nothin removed ,  i want to add some apps on my startup
<nosrednaekim> Sin_Citadel: just a second..
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: by default, when you leave apps running when you logout, they will be restarted when you login
<Jucato> KDE Session Management
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Sin_Citadel> ok
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I knew there was an easier way ;)
<Sin_Citadel> and GUI?
<Sin_Citadel> i mean, is there a GUI for it?
<Jucato> "The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory."
<Sin_Citadel> all right
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: they need to put that in...
<Jucato> of course nothing's easier than leaving it running and then logging out
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: put what?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: the autostart module.
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: it's in ubotu's factoid
<Jucato> besides, the session management is nicer :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: lol... no I mean in kcontrol
<Squidy> hello.. yesterday i tried to upgrade from kubuntu feisty to gutsy with adept_manager.. but i think there was a bug on upgrade process of kubuntu.. i don't know... but when the manager asked me about remove some packages unacessary, the window simply closed when i click on remove.. :(
<Jucato> and the only reason why people don't use it is because they don't know about it :)
<pramod> what is the best package manager we can use to install applications on kubuntu?
<Jucato> Adept Manager?
<pramod> wat is more practical?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah... someone needs to do a review of all the features of system settings.
<pramod> Adept?
<Jucato> !best | pramod
<Jucato> hm.. ubotu??
<Squidy> Jucato: adept_manager --release-upgrade or something about that
<ubotu> pramod: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wii> does anyone knows about kget?
<Jucato> Squidy: it crashed for me too. had to go do it manually. use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends"
<pramod> ok... wat most users recommend?
<Jucato> apt-get :P
<pramod> kget?
<pramod> yea
<nosrednaekim> pramod: I use synaptic, the one for Ubuntu
<pramod> it's a download manager that works with Konqueror
<Squidy> Jucato: humm.. i'm going to try..
<pramod> yeah... that's the name i was looking for Synaptic...
<Squidy> thanks for while
<Jucato> Squidy: take note of the last option
<Jucato> --install-recommends
<wii> pramod: i want to download a lot of stuff bu i want it to download 1by1 not all the same time
<Sin_Citadel> i installed it
<Sin_Citadel> it doesnt have a link on my shortcurts
<pramod> Btw i use linux kubuntu feisty fawn 7.04
<Squidy> Jucato: ok.. when that occured i restarted the system and the net and audio didn't work anymore :'(
<Sin_Citadel> where can i run it from?
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: Alt+F2, kcontrol
<pramod> can we create images for cd in kubuntu???
<Sin_Citadel> all right
<Jucato> it won't be in your shortcuts
<Jucato> pramod: you mean ISO?
<wii> pramod: i want to download a lot of stuff bu i want it to download 1by1 not all the same time.do u know how can i make it download 1by1?
<pramod> yeah... and we can load it virtually...
<kuber> how can I add an init script to the runlevel?
<pramod> ISO...
* wii nedd help for kget befor he goes to work
<Sin_Citadel> Jucato: how can i configure apt-get to download multiple packages simultaneously
<nosrednaekim> wii: just wget does things 1 by 1
<nosrednaekim> Sin_Citadel: just add the program names at the end
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: I believe it does, but only in the background
<pramod> u mean kget
<pramod> and just queue themmm
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: um.. what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> Sin_Citadel: like "apt-get install package1 package1"
* Miii need help for kget
<Sin_Citadel> i mean, if i want to download 10 packages, it downloads then 1 by 1, i want is for it to download 3/4 packages at a time
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: ^^^^
<pramod> Wii: u can queue them and then put a schedule according to their time
<Jucato> pramod: wii not Wii.. unless you want to play w/ him :P
<Jucato> j/k
<Miii> pramod: why should i put a time when i dont even know when the first one is going to finish
<nosrednaekim> actually its Miii now ;)
<Miii> Jucato: lol
<Jucato> hahah
<Sin_Citadel> how can i configure 70debconf file
<pramod> it gives you th time remaining... :)
<Sin_Citadel> so that apt can use multiple connections to downlaod the packages
<Miii> pramod: yes but it also wrong it tells me 1h when it can finish in 40min
* Miii play whit Mii on Wii
* Miii have to go to work in 20min
<pramod> jucato can u help mii please....
<pramod> ?
<Jucato> pramod: ??
<Sin_Citadel> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> pramod: about?
<pramod> Miii
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: yes?
<Sin_Citadel> Jucato: hoe cn i configure apt-get
<pramod> having the download tasks queued...
<Sin_Citadel> pramod: wont work
<Miii> i want to download a lot of stuff bu i want it to download 1by1 not all the same time.do u know how can i make it download 1by1?
<pramod> and downloading them automatically one by one...
<pramod> we got any configuration of that?
<Jucato> pramod: I already told him how. but strangely it doesn't work for him
<Jucato> where do you think he got the idea to use kget in the first place? :)
<pramod> wat u told him?
<Jucato> Limits tab, set it to 1
<pramod> ah okie
<pramod> for me too it does not work... lol
<Jucato> Although I have set it to 2, and it works as advertised
<Miii> Jucato: yes and because of that i didnt get everything i wanted.they was downloading all together
<pramod> i already started the two downloads...
* Jucato shrugs.. can't know everything
<mooper> Hi I have these 2 stipy bands on my screens, seems like the opposite colour to whats on the screen. They are about 1 inch from the bottom. a joining the right edge of the screen. They do not appear in screen capture. any Ideas ?? on kubuntu feisty. ATI sapphire X1650 PRO dual head. the bands are about 30 pixels high and 200 pixels wide. Mouse runs over the glitch normally
<se7enof9> somebody got compiz working on gutsy?
<pramod> then changed the limits... and it kept downloading lol
<Sin_Citadel> let me clarify, for e.g, i have to install 20 packages, apt-get install pk1 pk2 pk3 .... , when apt-get works, it download pk1, then pk2, and only then pk3, after that it installs it, is there a way i could configure my config file so that apt download at least 3 packages simultaneously, and not 1 by 1.
<Sin_Citadel> can anyone help?
<pramod> wat is compiz???? i think i have wored with it before without knowing wat it is lol
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: I'm not exactly sure where that option would be
<Jucato> !compiz | pramod
<ubotu> pramod: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* Miii oh my i have to go to work.laters people tonigh at 6:20 i'll be back to play wii whit u all
<Jucato> pramod: compiz and beryl have re-merged (n a way)
<Sin_Citadel> in the apt config file, 70debconf
<xp_killer> B
<xp_killer> Y
<xp_killer> E
<pramod> ah okie...
<Sin_Citadel> i am not a network specialist, so i couldnt make heads or tails about queue-mode, and host|access etc
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ that file is there
<Sin_Citadel> yea
<Jucato> I don't know the exact option though
<se7enof9> my windows manager keeps crashing with compiz any one the same problem
<Sin_Citadel> can u please check it
<Jucato> hail the borg!
<Jucato> Sin_Citadel: check what? the option isn't there
<se7enof9> :)
<Jucato> and like I said, I don't know where the option would be set
<Sin_Citadel> all right
<Jucato> se7enof9: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Sin_Citadel> thanks anyways
<Jucato> lots of crazy people there
<Jucato> er.. I meant compiz users
<HiGenix> Greetings guys, Fairly new to linux, how do I make a program (Yakuake) start when I log in?
<Lanken> HiGenix: konqueror > go > autostart
<pramod> okay friend... c ya all...
<pramod> will come back with more queries...
<pramod> frankly Kubuntu Rocks...
<pramod> ;)
<Lanken> HiGenix: drag a shortcut to the application from the start menu to the ~/.kde/autostart/ directory
<HiGenix> Lanken: Thanks. :)
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: can soft-links work?
<Lanken> does anyone know anything about using kubuntu from behind an http proxy?
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: yes, i do
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: yeah, I think so...not sure which is better though.
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: I am behind an http proxy that requires authentication
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: I gave it the url and port number, but it's not prompting me to authenticate
<Sin_Citadel> Sin_Citadel: goto system settings > network settings > proxy
<Sin_Citadel> u can check the options there
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: yeah, did that.
<Sin_Citadel> u have ntlm?
<Lanken> not sure
<Lanken> what's that?
<Sin_Citadel> its a proxy auth scheme, there are basic, digest , and ntlm
<Lanken> oh...so it's an attribute of the proxy server program?
<Sin_Citadel> anywho
<Lanken> I'm not sure which it's using
<Sin_Citadel> can u get konqueror to work?
<sito> helloW!
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: yes
<snellpojke> i get an error when i try to start ubuntu or install ubuntu then it say reboot
<sito> where is the file: /etc/inittab in kubuntu?
<snellpojke> it work fine on my laptop
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: so , u can use konqueror to use internet ehindthe proxy , right?
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: apparently so...although I don't recall giving it my password...
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: anyway, konversation doesn't seem to be aware of the http proxy
<Sin_Citadel> u must have, konqueror  must've saved it the first time u accessed the internet
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: also kopete...
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: nothing will work
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: do u have a socks proxy set up on ur server?
<Lanken> it's not mine, it's a university
<Lanken> (actually a boarding school in Shanghai)
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: do they have socks set up?
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: port 1080
<Lanken> I don't know.
<Lanken> (the http server is strangly on port 3128, by the way)
<Sin_Citadel> well, u can make konversation/kopete/any app. work with socks, but http doesnt work on most apps.
<Lanken> aha.
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: i recommend u use pidgin
<Lanken> maybe I'll be stuck with the gnome equivalents.
<Lanken> yeha...
<Lanken> erm "yeah"
<Sin_Citadel> Lanken: for chattings, it has options for http proxy and password auths
<Lanken> Sin_Citadel: yep, that's what I used on windows.  xchat supports http proxies too.
<Sin_Citadel> yeah, u can use that, since many apps on kubuntu doesnt have proxy options
<Lanken> "kubuntu" heh...I'm used to thinking of it as kde
<JuJuBee_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Squidy> err.. my audio device doesn't work after upgrade to gutsy :(
<stdin> Squidy: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<Squidy> stdin: ok.. thx
<naught101> more stupid questions: once a deb-src package is installed (ie. kmilo), how do I find out where the files are stored?
<usuario> hola
<stdin> naught101: when you "apt-get source" a package, it's placed in the directory you ran it from
* genii pries his eyes open and sips a coffee
<usuario> spanish???
<stdin> !es | usuario
<ubotu> usuario: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<naught101> oh, bugger.
<naught101> stdin: is it possible to undo that, or do I just have to delete it manually?
<stdin> naught101: you have to delete it manually, the directory, orig.tar.gz, .dsc and .diff.gz
<naught101> ahh! that's cool... I thought for a minute there it had just downloaded and extracted it all to my home directory :)
<dthacker> Hi, I'm preparing a handout on Windows equivalents for a Gutsy release party.  What would you say Krita is equivalent to?  Probably not full blown photoshop?
<Jucato> there's no exact equivalent imho
<Jucato> Krita does some stuff that photoshop can't, and can't do stuff that photoshop can. it's not a photoshop clone, that's for sure
<stdin> more like those little apps you get on a CD when you buy a digital camera
<Jucato> Krita is probably closer to Corel Pain than Photoshop
<dthacker> that might work....
<dthacker> thank you
<Jucato> but why focus on app X being an equivalent of app Y? why not focus on the amazing features of app X from the start? :)
<stdin> !comprehensive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comprehensive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> opps
* genii takes some ibruprofen to help with the Corel Pain he is developing
<stdin> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
* stdin should learn to copy and paste properly
<dthacker> stdin. thanks.  I was looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsApplicationsEquivalents but it's gnome-centric
<naught101> mmmm.... I like this deb-src thinngy
<Jucato> instead of saying "KWord is like MS Word", say "KWord is a frame-based word processor that lets you produce beautiful documents and layouts. It also supports an ISO standard document format"
<stdin> I *may* rewrite that page too, but not right now
<Jucato> s/*may*/*will*/
<genii> Jucato: Yeah, once you start telling ppl "This program is like Word" or so, then they get frustrated when it won't save as .doc by default, or similar
<Jucato> and they start thinking of that app as MS Word...
<Jucato> they try to use it as MS Word
<genii> Yup
<stdin> s/*will*/should get Jucato to/ ;)
<Jucato> and hate it like MS Word
<Jucato> heh
<stdin> or find someone who actually likes rewriting wiki entries
<HiGenix> Hey guys, noob question, in the shell, how do you make cp include directories? I keep getting the message "cp: omittiing directory 'directoryname'.
<Chousuke> cp -r
<HiGenix> Ok, thanks. :)
<Chousuke> (recursive)
<stdin> !man
<genii> HiGenix: If you need to keep permissions intact use also -p
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HiGenix> Oooh, should have tried there first. Sorry, didn't know it existed. Thanks for the help. :)
<Jucato> HiGenix: there's man:/ in Konqueror to make it fancier too
<Jucato> man:/cp for example
<genii> stdin: sometimes i wonder if there is a way to make man <command>   run instead of <command> the very first time they use it
<stdin> Jucato: hmm, maybe someone should add that info to !man ?
<stdin> Jucato: or man-#kubuntu
<genii> Jucato: I sense stdin is trying to recruit
<genii> ;)
<W8TAH> when downloading new wallpapers for kubuntu -- where does one stash them to do it properly?
<Jucato> !man | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stdin> :)
<genii> Jucato: Now when are you going to fix that wiki? LOL
<Jucato> never :)
<pramod> how can we mount virtual drives on kubuntu?
<stdin> you can always try it genii ;)
<stdin> pramod: virtual drives? you mean like ISOs?
<tzanger> heh I've got an interesting problem
<pramod> yeah
<stdin> !iso | pramod
<ubotu> pramod: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tzanger> fglrx driver...  dualscreen set up, openoffice crashes on screen 1 but not on screen 0
<tzanger> also, my menu hotkeys (I define alt-` to bring up a konsole shell, for example) work on screen 1 but not on screen 0
<stdin> genii: I've already tackled the nvidia and ati pages, I'm worn out :p
<tzanger> I've got the ear of the "next generation" of ATI driver developers, and I'd like to help the community by acting as a point-man between xorg and ati
<pramod> wat does <mountpoint> mean?
<Jucato> stdin: wait for my next spurge of writing-mania...
<stdin> pramod: where you want to mount it
<pramod> ah okie...
<pramod> thanx....
<genii> stdin: The "WhatWindowsUsersWant" page?
<stdin> genii: I was thinking of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsApplicationsEquivalents  (as it really only lists gnome apps)
<Lynoure> genii: an OS that "everyone else" uses too
<Lynoure> genii: (this based on an overheard conversation between a geeky bookstore clerk and less geeky one, about using Mac)
<stdin> genii: but any page that needs some KDE love :)
<dthacker> I'm willing to add KDE equivs to that page if it's ok with doc folks
<genii> Hmm
<dthacker> I'll ask them.  Don't want to get too OT in here
<stdin> dthacker: go for it if you want, it is a wiki after all :)
<genii> stdin: I'll tinker with it some later today
<dthacker> better to ask forgiveness than permission :)
<Jucato> dthacker: it's a wiki...
<dthacker> ok'
<Jucato> anyone who has an account can edit it
<Jucato> and don't worry, once you do, it sends an e-mail to the authorities telling what you did. so they will know regardless :)
<ozehka> hey, somehow my locale settings in kde (english) do not match with the output of "locale" in terminal (de-DE)
<genii> stdin: Is ubuntuforums login also good for launchpad? i forget if i even have a launchpad account
<stdin> don't think so
<genii> Ok
<ozehka> any help?
<stdin> ozehka: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" maybe
<genii> Heh, i had an account and didn't remember LOL.
<Jucato> genii: nope
<ozehka> stdin: they still don't match
<stdin> ozehka: maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" you'll have to logout and back in after
<ozehka> okay
<maruco> hi guys I need some serious help
<maruco> I don't kjnow how it happened
<maruco> but my Kubuntu become crap
<maruco> I cannot log on except for the recovery session
<maruco> and I need to give startx to have a graphical interface
<maruco> otherwise I cannot use anthing
<maruco> uf I enter normally I receive a error message that telles me to check the installation
<maruco> I tried reinstallig kde
<maruco> but I now I got the 3.5 version
<maruco> I would like to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 and see how it works
<maruco> so, please tell me
<maruco> should I only change feisty into Gutsy"?
<maruco> ...
<maruco> can anybody help me?
<hasan> how can i chop two times ?
<hasan> perl -wle 'print chop($a=<>)'
<ozehka> stdin: hmm, maybe you can tell me, where are these settings saved?
<stdin> ozehka: I think the main setting is in /etc/environment
<hydrogen> hasan: #perl
<ozehka> stdin: hmm, doesn't contain the LC_*** stuff
<ozehka> PATH and LANG only
<stdin> LANG is the main one afaik
<stdin> that an LC_ALL
<bazhang> maruco: you want to install gutsy beta?
<maruco> yeah
<bazhang> maruco: upgrade or fresh install?
<maruco> well
<ozehka> stdin: i somehow believe that there are settings for the KDE and for the bash
<maruco> I downloaded the CD and it doesen't work: I just get a blue debian wallpaper with the mouse icon moving
<maruco> so I would like to upgrade
<bazhang> maruco: I personally feel that Gutsy is way more stable than Feisty, and it's only beta.
<maruco> ok
<maruco> can u help me to upgrade
<hydrogen> #ubuntu+1
<hydrogen> read the topic
<bazhang> maruco: some other users have been just upgrading from Feisty, starting with Tribe 1 (alpha).
<maruco> should I just change "feisty" into "gutsy" in the repositories?
<bazhang> maruco: if you want to go over to #ubuntu +1, then I can help you; sorry hydrogen!
<bazhang> maruco: just choose 'join channel' in Konversation, then enter the channel name #ubuntu +1
<bazhang> maruco: oops sorry, that's #ubuntu+1 (no space).
<maruco> I entered it
<Mr_Sonoma> !grub errors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub errors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mr_Sonoma> what's grub error 13 mean??
<stdin> try looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545
<Mr_Sonoma> ok thanks
<khatahn> is it a known problem that when running firefox under kubuntu sometimes the page contents doesn't change (for example after clicking a link) until you resize the firefox window?
<stdin> no
<ozehka> khatahn: I used to have that problem recently too
<khatahn> i've had the problem on multiple machines since Kubuntu Dapper or something
<khatahn> and i've always made a clean install when new kubuntu has come out
<stdin> have you at least reported this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<Ingeniero_35> Hola Amigos soy nuevos por estos lados
<vmlinuz`> Hey, how to change to "double click" instead of "single click"
<stdin> !es | Ingeniero_35
<ubotu> Ingeniero_35: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> vmlinuz`: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse
<Jucato> stdin: what a coincidence.. someone asked the same question in the other room :)
<vmlinuz`> stdin: there is no "keyboerd & mouse" in settings
<stdin> heh, so I see
<stdin> vmlinuz`: how about just mouse?
<Jucato> System Settings
<khatahn> stdin: i think i've seen it mentioned on the forums sometimes, but no, i haven't really reported it there. it's hard to explain and even harder to reproduce (sometimes it happens all the time, sometimes everything is fine for a long time) so i'm not sure the report would help much
<vmlinuz`> stdin: neg
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: are you sure you're looking in the System Settings application?
<stdin> vmlinuz`: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<vmlinuz`> stdin: hm, I have ubuntu installed, then i got kde installed.
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: yea i'm sure.
<stdin> khatahn: it's still best to report it
<Jucato> vmlinuz`: ah. Control Center -> Peripherals -> Mouse
<stdin> vmlinuz`: did you at least install "kubuntu-desktop" and not "kde" ?
<vmlinuz`> Jucato: I don't have "peripherals"
<vmlinuz`> stdin: I did "kubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> when all else fails.. "kcmshell mouse" :)
<Jucato> in Konsole or Alt+F2 :D
<stdin> so what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Jucato> take it away stdin :)
* Jucato has work to do
<DaSkreech> stdin: Sorry what's the issue?
<stdin> Jucato: by "work" I guess you mean "have a chat in the \"other\" channel" ;)
<Jucato> no. as in work
<vmlinuz`> hm I remember a command to run the configuration. to choose MAc mode, KDE mode, or windows mode. and then chose how it should look like.. anybody remember the command?
<stdin> DaSkreech: huh? I have no issue
<DaSkreech> With the mouse and keyboard?
<stdin> ooh, vmlinuz` doesn't have a mouse or "keyboard & mouse" section in system settings
<vmlinuz`> stdin: yea I don't.
<vmlinuz`> stdin: please tell me the command, to re-configure. you know the configuration that pops up when you first run KDE
<stdin> vmlinuz`: you mean kpersonalizer ?
<vmlinuz`> yep thanks
<DaSkreech> Does anyone?
<stdin> does anyone what? have that section?
<DaSkreech> oh hey I do have that
<DaSkreech> when did that get there?
<DaSkreech> I used to have just a mouse and keyboard was under language I think
<stdin> feisty and up iirc
<hnet> holaaaa
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I opened a file in JED and I see all these lines starting with ^I.  How do I automatically convert these to tabs?
<savetheWorld> Roey: those ARe tabs.
<savetheWorld> ^i means control-i, which is asci value 8, or "TAB"
<Roey> savetheWorld:  yeah I know
<Roey> savetheWorld:  but why do they show as ^I's in jed
<savetheWorld> must besomething to do with JED, perhaps an option ora configuration issue?
<savetheWorld> anyway %ed: To become an advanced *NIX user, use the vi/vim or emacs editors, they teach things useful in the shell, awk, sed, perl, and other shell tools that speed your way up the learning curve and they are more widely avaiable. See http://tinyurl.com/82j4s
<Roey> hmm, alright
<Roey> savetheWorld:  er ok.  I hate vi personally.  I'm an emacs keybindings nut ;)
<savetheWorld> avoid JEd, JOE, Kate nano etc.
<savetheWorld> emacs is a fine choice
<bazhang> haha
<Roey> oh, right, I could use kate.
<savetheWorld> bazhang: please note that advice is only for people who want to become advanced *NIX users.  regular desktop users who want to just use their computer for their normal non-techie jobs should just use whatever editor they want.
<Roey> savetheWorld:  emacs is a bloated pig imo
<Roey> that's why I use jed
<Roey> I just really care for them keybindings
<Lanken> the ntfs partition on my external hard drive isn't mounting.
<Lanken> dolphin says hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<stdin> gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<savetheWorld> emacs is much more than an editor.  its so powerful it can be used as an integrated IDE, and mail system and web server al at the same time. as for size. - hmm - its not very big.
<stdin> and you don't have to use vi/emacs to be an "advanced *NIX user"
<bazhang> savetheWorld: sorry!
<savetheWorld> stdin: yo uan I will definitely have to disagreeabout that one. or perhaps our definitions of advanced are different. :-) (I suspect they are)
<savetheWorld> *you and
<vmlinuz`> how to change character language in browser? I have arabic installed, but with no SCRIM. how can i change from english to arabic. Alt+shift doesn't seem to work
<stdin> how can the tool you use reflect you knowledge level, that doesn't make sense to me
<critter> can someone help me get dual monitors working?  I read the stuff from ! ati and have it kind of working, but the left side of my monitor ( about 1 inch) is not showing on the overhead projector.
<stdin> if I don't use vim does it mean I don't know about sed, awk, perl or other shell tools?
<stdin> !dualhead | critter
<ubotu> critter: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DaSkreech> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<savetheWorld> stdin: hmm, I see. well the fact that you think that is part of your problem. Here is an exercise to help you: compare the differences in knowledge required to use assembly language versus BASIC
<stdin> savetheWorld: doesn't matter, an editor does not a power user make
<phoenixz> Hi there! How can I disable all beeps comming from a terminal?
<stdin> phoenixz: in Konsole, Settings > Bell > None
<DaSkreech> Beep!
<savetheWorld> stdin: You may need to expand your view of what an editor can do. In fact you definitely need to be less narrow minded.
<JuJuBee_> Sorry, kopete crashed on me... I was asking about why the left side of my screen wont show (about 1 inch) on the projector.  ATI dual head...
<JuJuBee_> I did not get the reply.
<savetheWorld> phoenixz: what application/shell are  you using when you get the beeps?
<stdin> savetheWorld: that's not my point, it's not about any particular tool
<JuJuBee_> I read the info provide by ! ati and got my monitor showing on the projector.
<DaSkreech> stderr :)
<Dalton> Hi all, I am just starting with kubuntu, so I do not know all the ways that this particular distribution does things.   Could someone tell me the proper way to allow a user to mount drives (such as usb drives) via the mount command?  mount responds that only root can do that and I do not want to have to sudo every time I mount/unmount media.
<stdin> !dualhead | JuJuBee_, seen this?
<ubotu> JuJuBee_, seen this?: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<savetheWorld> stdin: I'll give you one more chance to break your mind free.  Why are some tools morelimiting than others? Give specific contrasting examples and explain why one is more limiting or not.
<DaSkreech> Dalton: add users to the mount point you want as an option
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: What?
<fabio> goodevening
<savetheWorld> DaSkreech: see the scrollback
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: He was saying that you can be a very high end power user and prefer a simpler tool just as a matter of choice
<fabio> is possible to use open source driver on a ati x1600?
<Dalton> Hey DaSkreech, please give more details
<fabio> or i must use fglrx driver (so only Xgl) ?
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: not using emacs/vim/kdevelop makes you no less knowledgeable
<stdin> savetheWorld: like I said, it's not about a particular tool. just because you don't use a certain tool doesn't mean you can't be an advanced user
<JuJuBee_> No, I have not, but doesnt ubuntu use x11 not xfree86?
<pippo> hi all, I have the last kubuntu. Firstly I've installe some packages from adept installer, but now it says me :"Another processi is using the packaging system database..... please close the application", but I can't find... I tryed to reboot, but nothing
<DaSkreech> fabio: Yes.
<DaSkreech> fabio: you will have no accelration
<stdin> JuJuBee_: they are similar enough to make the information relevant
<Surger> Is there any place where I can find a live version of Kubuntu Fesity online? Sort of like a virtual machine running Kubuntu on a web page?
<savetheWorld> stdin, um - OK, that, of course has nothing to do with how fast a tool helps you climb the learning curve.   Perhaps you meant to talk to someone else.
<stdin> !aptfix | pippo
<ubotu> pippo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fabio> DaSkreech: so, i can install open source driver, use it, install aiglx and beryl?
<pippo> thanks
<DaSkreech> Dalton: if you look at the mount points in /etc/fstab you have an options section add the word users to the mount point you wnat users to be able to mount
<stdin> savetheWorld: no, I meant that for you. you said that you have to use vi to be an advanced *NIX user, that's just not right
<savetheWorld> stdin: please dont lie.
<DaSkreech> fabio: Sure. they won't work
<stdin> excuse me ?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> but you can do that
<savetheWorld> stdin: go read the original statement again.
<savetheWorld> %ed: To become an advanced *NIX user, use the vi/vim or emacs editors, they teach things useful in the shell, awk, sed, perl, and other shell tools that speed your way up the learning curve and they are more widely avaiable. See http://tinyurl.com/82j4s
<dobo> am i supposed to run apache with sudo??! that seems risky, but it's denied access to files it needs otherwise!
<savetheWorld> no where in there does it say "have to"
<pippo> thanks so muck stdin
<pippo> stdin: I've solved, thanks
<savetheWorld> stdin i see that you are part of that class of people who like to make up things and then claim that other people have said them.  Thats very troll like.
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: calm down
<savetheWorld> stdin: you can retract or apologize now, thanks.
<JuJuBee_> stdin : i have cloning working, but part of my desktop is not appearing on the projector screen.  My config looks very similar to the one described in the link with the exception of the xinerama stuff
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: a) this is offtopic
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: b) let it go
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<stdin> savetheWorld: if you want to continue the conversation, join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<savetheWorld> DaSkreech: I'm perfectly calm.
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: a misunderstanding is just that
<savetheWorld> stdin: You go ahead, just next time PLEASE try to READ and UNDERSTAND what you are talking about
<savetheWorld> DaSkreech: it would be if this were the first time he had made it.
<stdin> also, personal attacks, that's troll like behaviour. now I'll end the conversation
<Dalton> Hey DaSkreech, that's what I thought you ment.  Unfortunately, I had already tried that.  The user has the rights to the directory but once they mount the drive, the directory becomes owned by root:root - thus the user can mount the drive, but not use it.....
<bazhang> BluesKaj: howdy!
<BluesKaj> hi bazhang
<savetheWorld> stdin: its not a personal attack to ask someone to not lie, and its not a personal attack to ask someone to address that actual point being made.
* DaSkreech gently prods both of you to #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> I've already ended the conversation, there will be no more responses (unless you join #kubuntu-offtopic )
<savetheWorld> stdin: go ahead without me. I've made my points.
<dobo> :( can anyone help me with apache2!
<Dalton> DaSkreech, did you see my last query?
<tarek__> hi i want to install my nvidia graphic card how can i do that
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> bazhang, Taipei eh , I recognized the IP address cuz my son taught english there for 9yrs :)
<tarek__> k thanks
<JuJuBee_> Anybody provide some assistance with my ati video issue (left inch or so not showing up on projector screen)/
<bazhang> BluesKaj: yup! Cheers!
<BluesKaj> uhm JuJuBee , could it be a function of your projector not showing the whole input signal
<phoenixz> stdin, savetheWorld, Im using Yakuake, which is really nice, but there is no option to make it shut up
<phoenixz> Yakuake is a terminal emulator that you can hide and unhide with F12.. really nice and all it only lacks some configuration
<stdin> phoenixz: hmm, strange. yakuake makes no sound for me
<phoenixz> specially bell thing is annoying as hell
<phoenixz> stdin, using tab auto completion for example
<phoenixz> nnggghh
<stdin> phoenixz: yeah, I get no sound at all, maybe someone in #yakuake knows more about it
<phoenixz> stdin, it has its own channel? cool.. :)
<JuJuBee_> What is the bot comand for fixing screen resolution?
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JuJuBee_> Thanks
<Jucato> phoenixz: yakuake uses the same style of settings as konsole
<Jucato> phoenixz: you can even use the same settings that konsole uses
<savetheWorld> phoenixz: sorry, was afk.  i'm not familiar with Yakuake.  What is it?
<xenol> whats yakuake?
<Jucato> xenol: it's a Quake-like Konsole
<DaSkreech> !ykuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ykuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info yakuake
<Jucato> it's constantly running in the background and drops down from the screen with a hotkey
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<xenol> thx.
<genii> Just FYI yakuake is no longer being supported by it's developer. The home page was last updated sometime in mid 2005
<Jucato> genii: are you sure?
<genii> Jucato: Yes
<Jucato> genii: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yakuake?content=29153
<DaSkreech> genii: Funny new one just shipped
<Jucato> he just released 2.8 the other day :)
<Jucato> genii: did you confuse "Submitted" with "Updated"? :)
<genii> Maybe someone else has now taken it over. I'll try to find the page i mean
<genii> http://yakuake.uv.ro/
<DaSkreech> genii: Isn't open source great :)
<Jucato> genii: the maintainer of Konversation has been in charge since 2006
<RivaeAerya> does anybody know some good KDE apps that are not included by default that are very handy for everyday use? (such as yaquake, a note-taking program, bookmarks thing, konqueror extensions.. etc)
<DaSkreech> Yakuake konversation basket kdissert pop to mind
<bazhang> frozen bubble?
<DaSkreech> Shhhh
<genii> Jucato: Ah OK :)
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to be productive
<bazhang> haha
<Jucato> DaSkreech: konvi is in by default though
<bazhang> that's why you're here all the time...
<DaSkreech> in KDE ?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: hmm any more?
<bazhang> Is soundjuicer KDE?
<Jucato> genii: btw, http://yakuake.kde.org (but barely any content yet)
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: you can open adept and drag in a KDE debtag to see only KDE apps
<camelia> kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: kde debtag? wha?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: You have adept open?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yep
<bazhang> what is the soundjuicer equivalent for KDE? K3b?
<genii> The main thing is that someone is still working on it and supporting it.
<DaSkreech> ok on the three tabs at the far right click on all
<rediz_> join #ubuntu
<emilsedgh> bazhang: what does soundjuicer do?
<bazhang> emilsedgh: rips audio cds
<stdin> k3b or just audiocd:/ from konqueror can do that
<bazhang> stdin: thanks!
<emilsedgh> stdin: audiocd io slave rocks!
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: under the heading Suite drag the section KDE into tags you ant
<Jucato> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<stdin> emilsedgh: yep :)
<DaSkreech> now everything there is a KDE app
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: only says emacs, no kde
<bazhang> can anyone call ubotu?
<stdin> yeah
<bazhang> thanks!
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: under the tab All?
<DaSkreech> Smart|Simple|All
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yeah, looked there. Under suite, no kde
<DaSkreech> That's Funky :)
<DaSkreech> Do you have UI toolkit?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Does it have qt ?
<RivaeAerya> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok drag that over
<DaSkreech> That should give you a close approximation
<DaSkreech> Hmm I wonder where the KDE tag is hiding
<Jucato> DaSkreech: perhaps there aren't any
<Jucato> oh wait found it
<DaSkreech> I've almost always had them
<DaSkreech> What is it under?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: : All -> [suite]  Application Suite
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: You have emacs under suite ?
<dobo> i'm hosting my own perl scripts, and when i try to view/run them in firefox, it tries to get me to download them instead!
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yep
<dobo> does anyone have suggestions?? i'm using apache2 :(
<DaSkreech> dobo: You don't have the filetype setup properly in apache I'd guess
<DaSkreech> dobo: you can ask in #apache
<dobo> thanks!
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: and that has one entry?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: emacs is the entry under suite
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: the only one?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yep
<Dr_willis> 'there can be only one!' :)
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: under the all tab?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: I dunno man that makes no sense
<pippo> hi all, I have a problem, firstly I used ubuntu, but now in kubuntu my wireless can't find the router
* DaSkreech grrs at knetworkmanager
<pippo> with ubuntu I connected my router
<pippo> but in kubuntu is impossible
<DaSkreech> I don't think it's impossible
<DaSkreech>  does it have any security on it?
<pippo> I think not
<pippo> if I boot with ubuntu live cd my wireless is present
<pippo> in kubuntu not
<pippo> hardware is ok
<DaSkreech> pippo: when you right clikc on the network manager do you see a list of wireless networks?
<pippo> it says wireless networks not found
<pippo> in ubuntu instead I can find my netword
<pippo> network
<DaSkreech> *blinks(
<pippo> is it strange?
<DaSkreech> can you open a konsole and type sudo iwlist scan
<pippo> it say interface don't support scanning
<pippo> no sorry
<pippo> eht1
<pippo> no found
<pippo> result
<pippo> it is strange
<pippo> in ubuntu I can
<pippo> I have to reinstall kubuntu ?
<pippo> hmmm
<bazhang> pippo: maybe just stick with ubuntu for now? are you using Feisty?
<pippo> I am using kubuntu, I don't know what is feisty
<corneliu> hy
<corneliu> who can help me in configuring an irda device ?
<bazhang> hi
<BluesKaj> feisty is the latest version of kubuntu/ubuntu
<pippo> i have the latest version.. yes
<bazhang> pippo: Feisty is release 7.04; next one (in twelve days) is Gutsy.
<pippo> I have 7.04
<pippo> I'll see
<pippo> thanks for your help
<bazhang> no problem!
<corneliu> please
<corneliu> some help with an irda :((
<pippo> is it possible to reinstall knetworkmanager downloading the package?
<bazhang> pippo: in my experience, knetworkmanager has been problematic under Feisty; under Gutsy I've had much better luck.
<genii> Jucato: someone pointed the current maintainer to me LOL ...<eyeballs you suspiciously>
<pippo> is gutsy the feature release of kubuntu?
<Jucato> O.o
<bazhang> pippo: future?
<Jucato> genii: what did he say?
<pippo> sorry for my bad english
<pippo> the next release
<bazhang> yes
<Jucato> pippo: yes. it will be released on 18 October
<bazhang> due in twelve days, beta version out now
<pippo> ok I will wait for its
<bazhang> but very stable now...
<genii> Jucato: Basically letting me know not to get confused by the old website and plugging the new release
<Jucato> hahah!
<BluesKaj> <---running gutsy with no problems so far , pippo
<pippo> thanls
<pippo> thanks
<Jucato> genii: so are you going to use it now? :D
<DaSkreech> genii: Phear him!
<bazhang> pippo: you should try it! It rocks.
<genii> Jucato: i may go back to using it, yes
<genii> DaSkreech: LOL
<Jucato> genii: kool! :)
<Jucato> and if you're using konversation too... kooler :)
<DaSkreech> gen
<DaSkreech> genii: The abilty to split stuff is brilliant
<bazhang> haha
<DaSkreech>  I can monitor thigns at work while doing other useful stuff or spodding
<genii> The 2.8 release has been uploaded and will make it into Oct18 release, he is telling me now
<Jucato> DaSkreech, genii and you can do instant split or quad views
<bazhang> what's spodding?
<DaSkreech> pippo: iwlist eth1 scan produces noting ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: quad views?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes. like quadkonsole
<pippo> it says no scan result
<DaSkreech> How/
<DaSkreech> pippo: that's very strange
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hold down on the "new tab" button and a menu pops up
<DaSkreech> there is a new tab button?
<pippo> I know, with ubuntu no problem, I think there is a problem during installing
<DaSkreech> hahahahahahahahahaha
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> I'm so filled with joy it's not funny :)
<Jucato> with that option/button?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove quadkonsole --purge in process
<DaSkreech> !wifi | pippo
<ubotu> pippo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pippo> thanks
<DaSkreech> Can you tell me where that walkthrough fails for you
<pippo> ok
<Silveira_Neto> I installed kubuntu in my desktop computer. Now how I enable 3d efects in the desktop? Which package I have to install with adept?
<bazhang> Silveira_Neto: compizconfig settings manager
<stdin> !ubuntu-effects | Silveira_Neto
<ubotu> Silveira_Neto: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Silveira_Neto> bazhangm,thanks.
<bazhang> Silveira_Neto: sure.
<Silveira_Neto> But, I can have the same fx in the KDE as the Gnome? When I use the ubuntu livecd, I can enable the 3d effects and use them in the moment
<bazhang> Silveira_Neto: come on over to #ubuntu-effects
<pippo> my hardware is intel prowireless 2200
<pippo> now I try to update drivers
<JuJuBee_> How do I find out my horizsync and vertrefresh for my laptop display?
<zipper> the manual
<bazhang> haha
<DaSkreech> genii: http://fosswire.com/2007/10/02/yakuake-a-drop-down-terminal-for-kde/
<genii> DaSkreech: Nice, thanks
<DaSkreech> sure
<JuJuBee_> zipper : that would be good if it was listed in there, but it is not listed.
<Ace_NoOne> should I download Kubuntu 7.04 or 7.10? .10 is beta!?
<bazhang> 7.10!
<bazhang> it's beta!
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: 7.10 would be nice if you want to help out
* emilsedgh wants to recommend 7.10 but he listens to others advice
<Chousuke> Ace_NoOne: 7.10 will be released soon.
<Chousuke> so it might be safe to get the beta.
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: If you have bandwidth to burn then 7.04 I guess
<Ace_NoOne> DaSkreech: installing Kubuntu in a virtual machine to get familiar with Linux desktop use
<bazhang> Get it now!  It's really stable Ace_NoOne
<Ace_NoOne> LIES! ;P
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: I'm running it now. No bad crashes
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Virtual machine I would heartily recommend 7.10
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<Ace_NoOne> DaSkreech: why does vm make a difference
<Ace_NoOne> because it can't freeze me up?
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: No chance of it screwing you over
<Ace_NoOne> okay then, 7.10 it is
<DaSkreech> PLus you can just full screen the VM and pretend it's your box
<Ace_NoOne> lol
<poison--> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Squidy> hey.. when i try to change my user photo in system settings i receive a message tha the administrator doesn't have permission to change the user image.. what happens?
<poison--> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wathek> hello all
<DaSkreech> Squidy: did you click adminstrator mode?
<wathek> I'm trying to install Kubuntu (I've downloaded the iso of the beta version yesterday) and it shows me downloading linguisitics packets (47:10) and nothing is happen
<Squidy> DaSkreech: there isn't an administration mode button in that screen
<DaSkreech> Squidy: in system settings?
<wathek> it's in 87% what could I do ?
<Squidy> DaSkreech: yes.. System Settings > Personal informations
<DaSkreech> oh
<Squidy> It just has Help | Default | Restart and Apply buttons
<DaSkreech> Squidy: Ah
<DaSkreech> Squidy: I changed that in Advanced -> Login Screen -> users
<Dr_willis> Hmmm...  Apple updates 15" MacBook Pro battery firmware     --- batteries have Firmware?
<Squidy> DaSkreech: humm.. it looks like better
<DaSkreech> Squidy: Where would you use that in any case?
<Squidy> DaSkreech: in kdm.. :)
<RivaeAerya> where can i find a preview of the Oxygen QT4 style?
<DaSkreech> Squidy: There you go then
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: svn ? or #oxygen
<excitatory> question.. i'm currently using fesity with compiz-fusion from the trev1no feisty repository.. i realize that gutsy will have all of the fusion packages in its repos.. so before i upgrade, should i just remove the repository entry.. or remove the repo entry *and* remove the packages (to make way for the gutsy versions)... OR doesn't it matter, since the package names are, i assume, the same and thus the higher version numbers of the
<excitatory> packages will take priority and install over the trev1no packages?
<Squidy> DaSkreech: thank you
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> excitatory: #ubuntu+1
<excitatory> ok
<Ace_NoOne> Is it still true that if I started out with Ubuntu, installing and switching to KDE can become messy?
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Only the menu
<Ace_NoOne> which menu
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Apps menu
<Ace_NoOne> ah of course
<Ace_NoOne> now, suppose I install Kubuntu now, can I install KDE4 and easily switch back to 3.5?
<bazhang> Ace_NoOne: kde 4 is unusable right now.
<Ace_NoOne> bazhang: that's why I'm asking
<Dr_willis> if its not useable.. why bother. :)
<bazhang> exactly
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Yes read the topic
<Dr_willis> best way to test kde4 is with a kde4 live cd. heh
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: it's installed separately, you have to explicitly start a kde4 session to use it (you can use the apps in a kde3 tho)
<Ace_NoOne> Dr_willis: I meant beta-testing KDE4 in general
<Ace_NoOne> oh cool
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Sure
<Ace_NoOne> thanks people
<DaSkreech> Beta 3 is out in a week or so so you may want to get comfy in KDe3 and wait that out
<Ace_NoOne> sure
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: you can install the kde4 beta from gnome too, incase you were wondering
<DaSkreech> shhhhh
<Ace_NoOne> lol
<DaSkreech> no gnome no gnome!
<Ace_NoOne> the only gnomes I adore are the Underpants Gnomes
<bazhang> ot coming...
<DaSkreech> no gnome no gnome!!!!!
<DaSkreech> :-D
<bazhang> step 3: profit!
<Ace_NoOne> glad we all share that bit of Common Ground ;)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<Ace_NoOne> (otherwise I woulda looked like a weirdo)
<WaltzingAlong> there are instructions on the kubuntu.org site for installing kde4 alongside kde3.5.x then running either
<stdin> !topic | WaltzingAlong
<ubotu> WaltzingAlong: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: I meant, it's in the topic too <
<WaltzingAlong> exactly
<Bi0HazzZarD> Boas brasileiros...
<stdin> !br | Bi0HazzZarD
<ubotu> Bi0HazzZarD: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bazhang> does Ubuntu have a topic for Chinese language?
<stdin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mikkael> i manually installed a webcam driver, since that my system needs 10 minutes to boot, spits out a lot of error messages. how do i remove that damn thing ? at the moment i just blacklisted it
<bazhang> stdin: thanks!
<stdin> mikkael: "sudo make uninstall" from the source or (if that fails) delete the module. then run "sudo depmod -a"
<mikkael> stdin: where do i find the module ?
<donsdx> "/topic" = TOPIC Not enough parameters
<stdin> mikkael: it should have the module name in the error messages, or if you know it's name use "slocate <filename>"
<mikkael> yes i know its name, its sn9c102
<stdin> mikkael: it should be a file called sn9c102.ko then
<stdin> in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ somewhere
<mikkael> whats the command to delete a fikle in terminal "rm <filename>" ?
<genii> mikkael: Yes
<RATTT> wats the sudo command to completely remove  a program
<stdin> RATTT: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<genii> RATTT: if apt-get was used to install it, then stdin's suggestion
<RATTT> thanx
<mikkael> can someone briefly explain what the commands: make clean, make modules and modprobe do :> ?
<Dr_willis> cleand the source dir.,compiles,  then loads a module
<stdin> "make clean" cleans the source, it removes the compiled files in the source; make modules compiled the module(s), modprobe attempts to load a module into the running kernal
<Dr_willis> 'make <option>' normally one of ,clean,all,install
<mikkael> im so frustrated to not get my webcam to work
<mikkael> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mikkael> here is the textfile that comes with this driver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39548/
<mikkael> i just cant get it work :/
<mikkael> well at least it's removed now properly, thanks for that stdin
<mikkael> byebye
<mike> gimp is broken this morning? anyone else have this?
<bazhang> mike: fixed gimp by dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb and apt-get -f install
<kinkajou> sup d00des
<bazhang> kinkajou: hi
<BluesKaj> some ppl have no patience
<bazhang> hahaha
<BluesKaj> I wonder if the default kernel will remain 2.6.20, cuz the 2.6.22 version won't boot on my setup
<BluesKaj> once gutsy dev is done
<DaSkreech> 2.6.22 instaleld for you?
<DaSkreech> I had to do it manually
<bazhang> DaSkreech: 2.6.22-12?
<fangorious> how do I pair with my bluetooth headset?
<stdin> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DaSkreech> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> DaSkreech: you had to manually install it? I thought it came with Gutsy beta.
<max__> hi
<DaSkreech> bazhang: So did I. I had 2.6.20 though
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, 2.6..22.9 installed using the net upgrade and the updating with adept afterwards, however I uninstalled it and edited the menu.lst
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I installed it and edited the grub.lst
<DaSkreech> We are not so different you and I :)
<bogdomania> hello all...i get in the terminal that gcc is not configured..what that means?
<DaSkreech> !b-e | bogdomania
<ubotu> bogdomania: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BluesKaj> hehe DaSkreech :)
<bazhang> max__: hi
<bazhang> max__: what's up?
<_Redondos_> hi
<_Redondos_> a question
<bazhang> hi!
<_Redondos_> how dos gutsy pre release work???
<_Redondos_> I ask because is a pre release
<bazhang> _Redondos_: very very well.
<BluesKaj> works quite well _Redondos_
<_Redondos_> has got many crashes?
<bazhang> feels like final.
<_Redondos_> ahh ok
<fangorious> stdin: so even though I can graphically see all nearby bluetooth devices, and pair/browse OBEX devices, graphically see all paired devices, etc, I have to hand edit config files to put in manual commands to pair with my headset at every boot?
<_Redondos_> because I know kubuntu is stable
<bazhang> rock solid.
<_Redondos_> haha
<_Redondos_> ok
<_Redondos_> thank you
<stdin> fangorious: not sure, I don't use bluetooth
<BluesKaj> after a few with the new updated versionprobs with some ktorrent crashes , it's all fine now
<bazhang> _Redondos_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<_Redondos_> ok thank you
<bazhang> no problem
<SJr|Work> Hmmmm here is a very stupid question, once on the desktop how do I install Kubuntu 7.14 or whatever?
<BluesKaj> SJr|Work, pls explain which desktop you are referring to
<SJr|Work> well I boot the Kubuntu CD, go to "Start or Install" or whatever
<SJr|Work> now I'm at the KDesktop
<SJr|Work> but I can't figure out how to install it on my harddrive
<SJr|Work> this is so pathetic
<fangorious> SJr|Work, the "install" icon on the desktop
<SJr|Work> that's wierd there isn't one
<BluesKaj> he's on the next page I think
<SJr|Work> No
<SJr|Work> come to think of I remember that Kdesktop crashed when I booted up
<fangorious> SJr|Work, I'm not sure what menu to look for it in, is there something like System Tools from the main menu?
<SJr|Work> no
<SJr|Work> I'm just at the desktop with the K menu but no desktop
<SJr|Work> it looks like this is going to be too slow anyway
<jMerliNz> 7.10 is a bit buggy :s
<SJr|Work> so I'll just go with ubuntu server
<fangorious> SJr|Work, there are no System entries in the K menu?
<SJr|Work> hmmmmm
<stdin> SJr|Work: just install from the alternate cd if the live install is too slow
<SJr|Work> oh
<SJr|Work> no it's too slow for VMWare Server
<SJr|Work> the Graphics are sucking over network
<fangorious> SJr|Work, running a livecd is slow by nature, not reflective of what an installed system would be like
<SJr|Work> no I know that, I mean the graphics are slow
<fangorious> oh
<SJr|Work> slower than normal
<SJr|Work> it's just the network configuration that we have
<jMerliNz> drivers? o.O
<SJr|Work> no
<tobias> !resolution | tobias
<SJr|Work> I have kubuntu on my notebook in VMWare Workstation which works fine
<SJr|Work> it's just the network so I'll go with Ubuntu Server
<jMerliNz> i'm having a very strange problem with 7.10
<SJr|Work> Whats the problem?
<jMerliNz> are there any problems documented with OEM installs?
<tobias> sudo aticonfig --resolution=1280x1024,1024x768,800x600
<tobias> Error: Section # expected
<tobias> why do I get this error? :s
<jMerliNz> anyway, the problem is that i chose to do an OEM install
<jMerliNz> because i was getting an error message trying to start the O/S with a normal install
<jMerliNz> then i did the "prepare for shipping" thing on the OEM desktop
<jMerliNz> restarted, created the user etc
<jMerliNz> and now when starting I get an error before the login box comes up and I can't open the package manager or any system configurations
<tobias> eow wow, forget my previews question
<tobias> it works fine :)
<stylux02> hello
<jMerliNz> hi.
<bazhang> hi
<happytiger> my friend has a laptop (hp pavillion) which need kernel params "noapic" and "nolapic" set at boot in order to work. But when I add the param to /boot/grub/menu.lst they disappear/gets overwritten everytime there is a new kernel update (which happens frequently since its gutsy on there...). How do I add these to lines so they wont get blown on upgrades???
<ajay> hello
<bazhang> hi!
<ajay> any indian here?
<stylux02> hello ajay!
<stylux02> how are you?
<stylux02> eey
<faisan> hello
<bazhang> hi!
<faisan> what is you name?
<faisan> bazhang ehat is you name?
<bazhang> faisan: ehat?
<faisan> what is you name!!
<mishehu> Vermux: whats up oozah
<bazhang> faisan: bazhang?
<faisan> do you in speak the espanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<faisan> whrite in the spanish?
<faisan> hi
<faisan> :P
<faisan>  You write in the spanis?
<bazhang> faisan: do you have a question?
<BluesKaj> faisan, in the textbox type:  /join #kubuntu-es
<faisan> as mio is your name is Alan and I am of Mexico
<mishehu> Vermux: you smell funny.
<mishehu> like ceiling tile dust
<Vermux> mishehu: like a dog
<soulrider> !es | faisan:
<ubotu> faisan:: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<peter_> ubuntu 7.10  update ?
<bazhang> peter_: /join ubuntu+1
<bazhang> oops #ubuntu+1
<peter_> where i consol
<jMerliNz> um..
<jMerliNz> how do i burn a CD with kubuntu =\
<jMerliNz> k3b isn't detecting my burner or media in the drive
<jMerliNz> so i can't burn my 7.04 cd to re-install kubuntu
<Snuxoll> What drive do you have?
<Snuxoll> Open up a terminal and use cdrecord --scanbus
<jMerliNz> Snuxoll: cdrecord is not installed on gutsy
<bhomeyer> anyone having any issues w/ kopete and Yahoo contacts showing as offline?
<peter_> #ubuntu+1 ?
<bigb2006> no, eh?
<peter_> #ubuntu +1 where do have to put this in ?
<bazhang> peter_: just type /join #ubuntu+1   and you will join
<matt__> h
<matt__> how can I get dvd::rip to see divx6 codec?
<Snuxoll> Who higlighted for me?
<matt__> whats the best software to rip dvd to divx then
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@62.141.48.57]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bazhang> ouch
<BluesKaj> matt__, why divx ?
<winbond> i need a utility which can show cd/dvd info ....aka manufacturer etc
<matt__> because ive used that on the darkside - is it not best?
<bazhang> what just happened?
<peter_> thanks
<BluesKaj> whynot just copy the dvd straight ?
<Snuxoll> matt__: VLC
<Snuxoll> VLC = best DVD ripping software ever
<matt__> BluesKaj - I rip them onto a NAS and then stream them over network to mediaplayer
<matt__> less space
<Snuxoll> Oh, and x264 > Xvid
<BluesKaj> matt , K9copy will compress the the commercial dvd to 4.3G to fit on a dvdr
<BluesKaj> VLC should be able to do that as well , matt__
<matt__> cheers - I'm used to them being 700MB - 1GB and still keeping all aspects
<ubuntu_> I'm an idiot and didn't backup a file I needed before reformatting? Is there something I can do from the livecd to recover a pdf file?
<Snuxoll> no ubuntu_
<matt__> I've installed divx6 on my system (I think) but dvd::rop isnt seeing it
<Snuxoll> You formatted the partition, if you hadn't you could have recovered the file
<BluesKaj> off a reformatted partition, afraid not
<nathan_> is it possible to run kickstart on kubuntu or is that just for red-hat derivatives?
<Snuxoll> I'm sorry this isn't much help, but I'd recommend making a 5-10GB backup partition to avoid this issue next time
<BluesKaj> kick start works on kde
<poison--> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BluesKaj> kickstart will work with kubuntu
<poison--> hey  BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi poison--
<jMerliNz> how the hell do you burn a CD in kubuntu if v3b is being a piece of shit?
<kin> hi there
<bazhang> hi!
<nathan_> jMerliNz: man cdrecord
<BluesKaj> jMerliNz, mp3 ?
<jMerliNz> BluesKaj: kubuntu 7.04 ISO
<kin> i have a problem with wrong entries in eth0 when i check with route -n
<jMerliNz> nathan_: no man entry for cdrecord
<kin> where's the file containing those settings\
<jMerliNz> nathan_: cdrecord not found
<jMerliNz> k3b says my device can't burn CDs or DVDs
<jMerliNz> and doesn't detect the blank media i put in
<jMerliNz> but kubuntu does
<jMerliNz> and KInfo shows that my drive can burn both cds and dvds
<jMerliNz> k3b = fucked
<bazhang> holy moley -92 updates?
<stdin> jMerliNz: watch the language
<jMerliNz> stdin: fix my problem.
<kin> does anyone know where the file is with network settings?
<ScorpKing> in /etc/network/interfaces
<kin> ty
<ScorpKing> np
<kin> hi scorp im chatting in kubuntu :)
<jMerliNz> help me please.
<nathan_> jMerliNz: sudo apt-get install cdrecord
<jMerliNz> don't make me go back to windows xp
<jMerliNz> nathan_: apt-get is broken
<ScorpKing> lol
<jMerliNz> i can't open the package manager either
<nathan_> haha
<letalis> has anyon using 7.10 had problems with their scanner not working? kooka wants to default to my v4l device when scanning and it shows nothing about my printers scanner. any ideas?
<jMerliNz> like i said 7.10 is FUCKED HARD
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<ScorpKing> oops. :)
<jMerliNz> 7.10 with high end new hardware = fail :(
<bazhang> tempting the fates..
<ScorpKing> !ohmy | jMerliNz
<ubotu> jMerliNz: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> please jMerliNz, watch what you say
<kin> im connected via pptp..  i found weird entries of eth0  thats why i can't connect to internet after authentication
<jMerliNz> fix my problem and we'll see what i can do about the language.
<stdin> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wathek> hello all I've a problem with adept it doesn't work ?!
<BluesKaj> jMerliNz, it doesn't work that way... no blackmail allowed here
<jMerliNz> yes, because my attitude when i call microsoft gets my problem fixed slower.
<wathek> I put the password of root and then nothing
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: thats not how it works
<ScorpKing> kin: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces?
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> there ^^
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: you stop the language, then we'll see what we can do about your problem
<jMerliNz> coreymon77: the last time i checked, if you can't support your product for everyone, you shouldn't be making the product at all.
<bazhang> wathek: it won't start up?
<BluesKaj> jMerliNz, install libdvdcss2 ?
<evpc> trk vam trk
<evpc> :D
<jMerliNz> BluesKaj: can't, package manager DOES NOT WORK.
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: there are rules in this channel
<BluesKaj> no apt ?
<jMerliNz> nope.
<stdin> jMerliNz: like ubotu said, people in here are volunteers. they don't make the product
<BluesKaj> !tk | evpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jMerliNz> sudo apt-get install <...> just gives 0 lines of output
<jMerliNz> just goes right to the next input line
<stdin> !tr | evpc
<ubotu> evpc: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wathek> bazhang: yes
<BluesKaj> right on stdin
<wathek> bazhang: I think because I changed the root password
<bazhang> wathek: are you ok using the terminal?
<jMerliNz> when i try to open the package manager or the system log, it shows up in the task bar for about 10-15 seconds
<jMerliNz> then disappears
<eilker> evpc: yok
<wathek> bazhang: to start adept ?
<eilker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<evpc> eilker: anlamad
<nalioth> hi coreymon77
<fawx> ...
<eilker> !Turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> wathek: well, to do what you want to; add/remove packages, get updates, and so on; it's actually much faster and easier using the terminal.
<fawx> i need help
<wathek> bazhang: run adept from terminal ?
<fawx> w/ wine
<fawx> if any 1knows how it works
<ScorpKing> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ScorpKing> try that
<jMerliNz> meh
<bazhang> wathek: the equivalent to what adept does, through a command called apt-get.
<fawx> kk
<kin> http://pastebin.com/m38b69bf7
<jMerliNz> i'm gonna just try installing wine and using nero with it
<jMerliNz> since 7.10 seems to fail miserably
<kin> maybe other things are starting weird eth0 entries
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: 7.10 is a beta
<stdin> !gutsy | jMerliNz
<ubotu> jMerliNz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<wathek> bazhang: that's what I'm using now but I tried adept on an other machine and I found it cute
<wathek> :p
<wathek> lol
<jMerliNz> sure a beta, but a beta should not be at an alpha level.
<gnomefreak> jMerliNz: your joking right? a non stable release fails?
<bazhang> jMerliNz: have to disagree; 7.10 is the best thing out there.
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: its not fully stable release yet
<jMerliNz> not stable != completely incapacitated
<jMerliNz> sorry.
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: there are going to still be a few bugs to work out
<ScorpKing> kin: that's normal
<gnomefreak> jMerliNz: i have it running on a few pcs
<jMerliNz> gnomefreak: how old are they?
<BluesKaj> <--- running gutsy , very stable so far
<kin> oke ill give your the route -n output
<kin> you
<ScorpKing> ok
<jMerliNz> point made.
<gnomefreak> jMerliNz: i have one less than 3 months old and one that is since 91/92?
<jMerliNz> well i shouldn't say how old
<bazhang> wathek: open up a terminal and type the command "sudo apt-get update", followed by your password
<jMerliNz> i should say how old are the parts in terms of age since first production
<kin> http://pastebin.com/m3f0020b5
<gnomefreak> jMerliNz: age of pc matters nothing
<gnomefreak> jMerliNz: hardwre in pc counts for everything
<jMerliNz> gnomefreak: sure it does, new hardware tends not to work on systems that haven't been designed for it.
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: a beta os is a beta os, its not going to be perfec
<coreymon77> t
<bazhang> haha
<kin> if i remove 0.0.0.0  10.0.0.138  0.0.0.0   i can connect to internet
<coreymon77> if you dont want to deal with some bugs and compatability problems
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: dont use a beta
<jMerliNz> coreymon77: if you want to compare this to "not perfect" .. LOL
<jMerliNz> coreymon77: WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK I'M TRYING TO DO?
<jMerliNz> I am trying to burn 7.04 so i can install that
<stdin> !caps | jMerliNz
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: wow!
<ubotu> jMerliNz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jMerliNz> but 7.10 is so screwed up that I can't even do that.
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: calm down
<kin> lol
<ScorpKing> jMerliNz: please be nice!
<bazhang> the perfect is the enemy of the good...
<gnomefreak> jMerliNz: i suggest you either grab last tuesday in sept. ISO or you wait till next week and try installing rc, installer may be borked at since we are trying to get the cryptset in and stable
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: do you have another computer/os available
<jMerliNz> coreymon77: not with a cd burner.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> any livecds?
<ScorpKing> kin: you are in netherlands perhaps? the modem only works in xp?
<jMerliNz> an old dapper ubuntu sure
<bazhang> wathek: you still there?
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: use that
<coreymon77> jMerliNz: use that to burn the disc
<jMerliNz> let me try, hold on
<kin> yes im in the netherlands but i'm chatting in kubuntu now
<wathek> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> wathek: did you try that?
<wathek> bazhang: I changed the root password so I can connect as root when I need
<ScorpKing> kin: sorry, the router only connects in xp right?
<wathek> bazhang: I used apt-get to install what I need but I'm looking for a solution for adept
<stdin> wathek: and "sudo -i" doesn't work because?
<kin> ? no
<wathek> stdin: euh let me check
<kin> kubuntu laptop > eth0 > adslmodem
<bazhang> wathek: ok then:  in root, or sudo apt-get update, then upgrade.
<ScorpKing> kin: there was another guy here (Bleep) with the same router and problem. :(
<wathek> bazhang: I did that
<kin> I am Bleep LOL!!
<kin> cofee? :P
<kin> f
<ScorpKing> kin: then say so. lmao!
<poison--> LOL
<lyn_> I"m using Konversation in here, and I registerd my nick this morning.  I restarted computer and now its saying nick is already in use.  I did a who is on it and it's me alright.  Same location.  still won't let me use it though
<poison--> hi scorpio
<bazhang> wathek: so the problem is you want to use adept because...?
<lyn_> how can I fix this
<ScorpKing> hi poison--:)
<stdin> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<wathek> bazhang: euh
<stdin> lyn_: ^ read that
<coreymon77> lyn_: do you own the nick?
<quixogre> afternoon all :)
<bazhang> wathek: sorry?
<kin> wel I'm trying to find out what application causes to add that weird entry when i startup kubuntu
<lyn_> coreymon77; I registerd it does that me I own it?
<coreymon77> lyn_: if you registered it with nickserv, that means you own it
<coreymon77> lyn_: is this one also registered and linked with the other one?
<ScorpKing> kin: what error? have you found more info for me about the router? is it working now?
<lyn_> now it's saying it's not registered?
<wathek> bazhang: when I try to run adept_updater I need to enter a password so when I put the root password it says wrong password !
<coreymon77> lyn_: okay slow down
<coreymon77> lyn_: the nick you are trying to use is registered right?
<quixogre> wathek, try the admin users password
<coreymon77> lyn_: by you
<stdin> wathek: you use _your_ password
<lyn_> lyn_ isn't registered it was a default alternative
<wathek> stdin: my password ?!
<stdin> wathek: yes
<coreymon77> lyn_: lyn is owned by you though correct?
<wathek> stdin: I've to use that only if my root password is set to nothing isn't it ?
<pippo> stdin: I have a problem with wireless... with ubuntu it is all ok, but in kubuntu I can't find my router
<lyn_> don't know....new to this whole thing
<lyn_> I only registered new2ub
<coreymon77> lyn_: did you register lyn?
<stdin> wathek: no, even is root password is set you use yours
<lyn_> no
<coreymon77> lyn_: of
<coreymon77> lyn_: oh
<quixogre> wathek, when you install ubuntu the first name you set up is created as admin
<coreymon77> lyn_: okay then
<kin> well actually i dont have to do any setup with my adslmodem... i should left it like it was in xp before
<wathek> ah
<wathek> ok
<wathek> let's try then
<stdin> pippo: I'm not good with wireless, mine just works
<pippo> ok
<kin> then i install ppp and pptp in kubuntu
<lyn_> should I register it?
<BluesKaj> lyn_,once you do the ghost command you have to quit and relogin
<lyn_> oh...ok
<quixogre> pippo it works with gnome, but not with kde?
<coreymon77> lyn_: what you need to do, is register another nickname (such as new2ub_) with the same password as you normal nick
<lyn_> but it told me the nick wasn't registered and I know it was
<pippo> yes
<coreymon77> which nick are you trying to use
<bazhang> wathek: do you have a sudo pasword
<pippo> in kde it can't work
<lyn_> new2ub
<bazhang> password
<BluesKaj> just quit and relogin
<coreymon77> lyn_: okay
<fawx> another question um...can kubuntu show the users on a list b4 any1 logs in and how?
<pippo> quixogre: I can't understand how it is possible
<coreymon77> lyn_: change your nick to new2ub_
<quixogre> pippo, try opening the knetworkmanager tool. does it recognize your wireless card in there?
<piratux_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<wathek> bazhang: no
<poison--> man.. virtualbox rules
<fawx> for example like on windows xp where it list all users
<lyn_> coremon77; should I register that one too?
<coreymon77> lyn_: yes
<lyn_> ok brb
<pippo> quixogre: yes it recognize my wireless card
<coreymon77> lyn_: under the same password
<bazhang> wathek: maybe stdin can answer...
<quixogre> pippo, using wep or WPA for wireless security?
<coreymon77> lyn_: it must be under the same pword as new2ub
<pippo> quixogre: it is so strange, the same card under gnome...
<pippo> quixogre: wep, but in gnome no problem, only there in kde
<xenol> plz where should i look for default kde panel backrounds?
<ScorpKing> kin: so where are we now with the setup?
<stdin> wathek: sudo/kdesu uses your user password, that's why root is disabled, it's not needed
<pippo> quixogre: it can't fine my net... not just to connect, but it doesn't find my net
<fawx> ...ugh
<coreymon77> pippo: what card
<wathek> stdin: h
* fawx is away: Gone away for now.
<quixogre> pippo, kde and gnome use different interfaces for the ethernet cards. the fact that it works with gnome network manager is a good sign. just means you gotta configure kde networkmanager
<coreymon77> pippo: what card are you using
<stdin> !away | den
<ubotu> den: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<wathek> stdin: so I've to reconfigure sudo ?
<pippo> intel pro wireless 2200GB
<stdin> wathek: why? you don't need a root password or root user
<den> in tha fawx den
<den> ..?
<coreymon77> pippo: okay, give me a sec
* den is back.
<wathek> stdin: so I've to remove the root password that I put ?
<pippo> thx
<kin> scorp: http://pastebin.com/m3f0020b5     why the entry 0.0.0.0    10.0.0.138  0.0.0.0  keep coming back after kubuntu restart
<xenol> plz where is kde panel installed?
<kin> this entry prevents me from connecting to internet
<stdin> wathek: you can, it doesn't effect sudo or kdesu
<wathek> stdin: ok
<stdin> wathek: if you want to remove it "sudo passwd -dl root"
<ScorpKing> kin: use my full nick if you talk to me. i might miss what you say. press scorp<tab> for autocompletion. checking...
<coreymon77> pippo: okay, laptop or desktop
<pippo> laptop
<pippo> acer aspire 1650
<wathek> stdin: ok
<coreymon77> pippo: okay
<kin> ScorpKing: oke :
<ScorpKing> :)
<coreymon77> pippo: type lspmcia and paste the contents on pastebin
<kin> lol im a complete newbie in irc
<coreymon77> new2ub_: hi again
<pippo> ok
<pippo> Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]          (bus ID: 0000:06:01.0)
<coreymon77> pippo: i said pastebin!
<kin> ww.pastebin.com
<pippo> sorry where is pastebin?
<kin> www.pastebin.com
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pippo> thanks sorry
<genii> There are a few
<kin> np
<pippo> sorry I am newbie
<kin> me 3 :)
<coreymon77> pippo: no problem
<poison--> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<coreymon77> pippo: just put it there and give me the url
<pippo> I ve pusted
<coreymon77> okay, never mind that
<ScorpKing> kin: what does /etc/resolve.conf say now?
<coreymon77> pippo: built in card? or external usb?
<pippo> ok
<pippo> in card
<pippo> integrated with mother card
<coreymon77> i see
<coreymon77> is it detected?
<new2ub_> coremon77; when I restarted I was able to use the original one again, but registered my other one just in case this happens again.   Thanks :)
<pippo> yes
<pippo> my kubuntu can detect my card
<pippo> well
<coreymon77> pippo: okay then
<coreymon77> pippo: knetworkmanager is buggy
<coreymon77> pippo: get rid of that and install kwifimanager
<pippo> is there a bug?
<kin> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/m54c3bac9
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> pippo: i just find that it doesnt work well
<new2ub_> I just installed this ubuntu a  couple of days ago from  XP and I'm having some issues with the cd and dvd drives
<pippo> do I have to install kwifimanager?
<coreymon77> pippo: yes
<coreymon77> new2ub_: did you take care of the nickname thing>
<coreymon77> ?
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> pippo: done.
<coreymon77> ?
<new2ub_> coremon77; yes  thank you ;)
<coreymon77> new2ub_: did you link the nicks?
<new2ub_> yes
<pippo> well I do
<new2ub_> same password right
<coreymon77> new2ub_: you also have to actually link them with a command
<pippo> it says : no netword
<pippo> network
<parsnip> hey guys
* parsnip waves
<new2ub_> what command
<coreymon77> pippo: i know
<ScorpKing> kin: see if this helps - http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugrouting.html
<coreymon77> new2ub_: /msg nickserv link new2ub [your password] 
<wathek> euh another question is it possible to read the ram files (radio stream) with amarok ?
<coreymon77> pippo: give me a sec, gotta start up my linux box
<pippo> ok thx
<quixogre> !mp3 | wathek
<ubotu> wathek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kin> ScorpKing: thnx! ill read that
<wathek> ok thanx a lot
<bazhang> wathek: did you sort the adept problem?
<ScorpKing> kin: come back if you can't get it working.
<coreymon77> new2ub_: once you do that command, you can switch back to your regular nick
<wathek> bazhang: no
<kin> ScorpKing: oke   thx again
<wathek> bazhang: but doesn't matter gonna still using apt-get
<ScorpKing> np kin :)
<bazhang> wathek: I think it gets sorted with all the updates; there have something like a couple of hundred the last two days...
<wathek> bazhang: I'm updating all packages with apt-get now
<bazhang> wathek: it's so much simpler.
<poison--> damn, no issues with my box for two weeks
<poison--> boring
<bazhang> ahhahaha
<ScorpKing> hehe poison--. what's wrong?
<wathek> bazhang: I was using Fedora on my workstation and I'm using Debian on my server so I wanted to migrate from Fedora to Kubuntu :)
<poison--> nutin.., dats the problem
<poison--> everitin workin so smood i can barely believe
<ScorpKing> lol. same here.
<bazhang> wathek: interesting
<poison--> even Beryl
<coreymon77> pippo: give me 2 secs, just gotta deal with soemthing
<poison--> samba, cups..
<poison--> bah
<poison--> i want issues
<poison--> eheheheh
<quixogre> blah. if kwifimanager gets my wifi running, im gonna puke...
<pippo> ok thx so much
<kin> running application buttons dont appear in main taskbar but in external taskbar... how do i change it?
<coreymon77> pippo: alright now
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> kwifimanager is open?
<pippo> yes
<coreymon77> pippo: good, go to system settings
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> pippo: then click on network settings
<pippo> done
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> pippo: scroll down to the bottom of that window and click administrator mode
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> put in your pword and let that load
<coreymon77> done?
<pippo> done
<pippo> now?
<coreymon77> pippo: okay, in the list of available network interfaces, what does it say?
<pippo> there are two  cards: lan and wireless
<coreymon77> pippo: okay, which ones not working?
<pippo> in wireless the ip is 169.254.9.167
<pippo> eth1
<coreymon77> pippo: i dont need to know that
<pippo> doesn't work eth1
<coreymon77> pippo: which ones not working, the lan or the wireless
<pippo> wireless
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> click on the wireless and press configure
<pippo> done
<coreymon77> do you let dhcp assign your ip, or do you have a static?
<pippo> dhcp assign
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> is this your normal netowrk
<pippo> yes
<coreymon77> is this the one that you want your computer to connect to by default whenever you start up kubuntu?
<pippo> I am using wpa for security
<pippo> yes
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> well then, click the box that says activate when the computer starts
<coreymon77> did you already install the wpa-supplicant package?
<coreymon77> pippo: did you already set up wpa support?
<pippo> I tryed but I couldn't install... some error on command
<Ace_NoOne> I keep getting errors when trying to install Kubuntu in my virtual machine: http://i20.tinypic.com/ab7ddj.png
<kin> how do i get running applications to show up in the main taskbar?
<pippo> like sh - remove to remove my oldest driver
<Ace_NoOne> (it's actually always the same error - see above)
<ScorpKing> coreymon77: wpa-supplicant package? i need that.
<coreymon77> pippo: why didnt you tell me that before
<pippo> sorry coreymon
<coreymon77> pippo: none of this will work if thats not set up
<pippo> I tried to install its but
<coreymon77> okay
<pippo> sorry
<coreymon77> pippo: we will do that now
<coreymon77> pippo: close system settings
<pippo> thx so much coreymon
<pippo> closed
<pippo> I've done
<bazhang> coreymon77: you the man.
<coreymon77> pippo: okay
<coreymon77> so
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> pippo: turns out we are gonna need knetworkmanager
<pippo> ok
<coreymon77> type this into konsole
<coreymon> pippo: sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant
<coreymon77> pippo: put that into konsole
<pippo> done
<wathek> stdin: I think that I've a problem with sudo
<coreymon77> pippo: that done?
<coreymon77> pippo: no problems?
<wathek> stdin: I tried sudo ls /media/hda1
<pippo> it is already installed
<coreymon77> pippo: what is?
<wathek> stdin: It needs my password I putted it and then nothing
<wathek> wathek@wathek:~$ sudo ls /media/hda1/
<wathek> [sudo]  password for wathek:
<wathek> wathek@wathek:~$
<coreymon77> pippo: whats already installed?
<pippo> that you said me to install
<pippo> by konsole
<coreymon77> all 3 of those packages are already installed?
<stdin> wathek: are you sure there's anything in that directory? try "sudo ls -la /media/hda1"
<pippo> yes
<wathek> stdin: yes with root it works
<coreymon77> pippo: you sure?
<pippo> no package will be installed , upgraded or removed
<coreymon77> pippo: did you put in the command anyways?
<pippo> I don't remember coreymon77 ... this afternoon I've tried to upgrade , and I don't know what I've done this afternoon
<coreymon77> pippo: just to make sure, what command did you enter
<pippo> sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager network-manager wpasupplicant
<coreymon77> pippo: okay then
<coreymon77> pippo: good
<coreymon77> pippo: restart your comptuer and come back on irc once youve restarted
<pippo> ok
<pippo> I am restarting
<pippo> thx so much coreymon
<itch_> Hello guys. Can somebody give an advice regarding my CRT refresh rate. After properly configuring v/h sync ranges in xorg.conf I still can`t set up my display to 1280X1024 @ 100Hz. Any sugestions on what I can do to correct this ?
<poison--> ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hmm?
<poison--> have a issue
<poison--> lmao
<ScorpKing> hehe :P
<poison--> can i use a ati with virtualbox?
<wathek> stdin: strange isn't it ?
<coreymon77> pippo: that was fast
<stdin> wathek: very
<pippo> :)
<pippo> I've restarted
<ScorpKing> poison--: no idea. i've got bad grapics and i only buy geforce. :)
<pippo> kubuntu is fast
<Minataku> itch_: 100Hz is far beyond detection of human vision
<wathek> stdin: :(
<Minataku> 75Hz is good enough
<poison--> i use 120Hz here
<pippo> but ... not wireless
<poison--> seems ok
<Minataku> Beyond that you're just pushing the CRT
<pippo> coreymon77: it doesn't work
<Minataku> Really, 60Hz is already beyond human vision limitations
<coreymon77> pippo: open knetworkmanager
<Minataku> But some people (idiots) have convinced themselves that 60Hz has visible flicker
<bazhang> Minataku: hahaha
<pippo> coreymon77: from sistray?
<Minataku> Though other people legitimately have issues at 60Hz for some reason or another
<coreymon77> yes
<pippo> ok
<Minataku> Though bumping up to 72 or 75 is typically plenty to allieviate them
<pippo> done
<coreymon77> pippo: okay, select your network from the list
<pippo> no wireless network found
<Minataku> Considering your standard NTSC TV is 60Hz (PAL is 50Hz), there's no issue with the NTSC refresh
<coreymon77> pippo: then go to connect to other wireless network
<coreymon77> pippo: and put in your essid
<itch_> Minataku : Somehow I can tell if it`s 100Hz or less. And it makes a big difference for my eyes
<coreymon77> pippo: and then choose wpa as the encryption type
<Minataku> itch_: Severe vision issues?
<Minataku> If so, switch to LCD, which technically has no refresh rate
<itch_> Minataku : Already wearing glasses. (-0.5, I admint, but still)
<coreymon77> pippo: everything good, or no?
<Minataku> Since there's no repeated scan involved in keeping an LCD lit up
<pippo> I ve putted my essid (Belkin54G) and wpa password
<pippo> it is stopped on 28% of configuring device
<pippo> now says eth1 not active
<coreymon77> pippo: sigh
<itch_> Minataku : and since my CRT can do 100Hz, why not use it (besides that I don`t know how :D)
<coreymon77> pippo: go back to system settings
<coreymon77> pippo: and network settings, go to admin mode and enter your pword
<bazhang> Minataku: you should do a podcast on this. this is interesting and funny stuff!
<pinguino> hhhh
<ScorpKing> pippo: it stops beacuse of the auth stuff.
<coreymon77> pippo: you in network settings?
<pippo> just a moment , I have to disconnect from eth0
<pippo> ?
<pippo> I don't think is good...
<pippo> I have lag
<Minataku> Right, and let Apple have it's way with my content? Yeah right.
<coreymon77> Minataku: you dont have to
<Minataku> I'll podcast it if they agree to a heavy licensing fee.
<bazhang> Minataku: sorry streaming mp3-cast?
<Minataku> Fight fire with fire, mwahahaha
<coreymon77> Minataku: what do you need that for
<bazhang> hahaha
<coreymon77> Minataku: apple has no say with what you put on a podcast
<pippo> hmmm
<coreymon77> pippo: okay
<poison--> ScorpKing, youre a useless bum than
<poison--> lmao
<pippo> coreymon77: I don't think it is working
<coreymon77> pippo: go to network settings again
<pippo> there is a symbol with x
<coreymon77> pippo: where?
<itch_> Minataku : so, do you have any ideea on how I might "convince" my CRT to do 100Hz ? I already congigured my xorg.conf and added the v/h sync ranges, but no good. I Windows, after installing the driver, I could choose 100Hz, but in linux, I have no clue on how I might do it.
<ScorpKing> poison--: shame on u. :P
<pippo> on eth1 (my wireless)
<poison--> eheheheh
<coreymon77> pippo: in what/
<pippo> I am on network setting
<coreymon77> pippo: oh
<Minataku> itch_: Setting up xorg to do it should be enough
* ScorpKing pass poison-- cold coffee...
<Minataku> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Minataku> Try that, perhaps
<coreymon77> pippo: thats because the itnerface is disabled
<coreymon77> pippo: go to admin mode
<pippo> I am in admin mode now
<coreymon77> pippo: okay
<coreymon77> pippo: click on eth1 and then click enable interface
<pippo> it was enabled and clicking on enable it is disabled
<pippo> now it is enabled
<coreymon77> pippo: is it enabled now
<coreymon77> okay
<itch_> Minataku : the xorg can`t even detect my display properly. It chooses "default monitor" and I`m stuck with a louzy 1024x786 @ 60 Hz screen resolution.
<coreymon77> pippo: now click on configure
<pippo> ok done
<coreymon77> pippo: click the activate when computer starts box
<coreymon77> pippo: so that there is an X in it
<pippo> there is an X in it
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> pippo: now in the key type menu
<coreymon77> pippo: can you choose wpa?
<pippo> no
<coreymon77> darn
<coreymon77> pippo: it is enabled now?
<pippo> yes it is enabled
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> press okay
<bazhang> yesss!
<coreymon77> then press apply
<coreymon77> pippo: done?
<pippo> while saving the network setting
<coreymon77> pippo: huh?
<pippo> it is freezed on windows that say me reloading network
<coreymon77> pippo: i know
<coreymon77> pippo: give it some time
<pippo> ok done
<coreymon77> pippo: okay
<coreymon77> pippo: now close the window
<pippo> I ve done apply
<pippo> and now
<pippo> reloading network
<coreymon77> pippo: and try to connect to your network with knetworkmanager again, choosing wpa as the encryption type
<pippo> and a message say eth1 is active
<bazhang> yay!
<pippo> where?
<kin> where's the theme manager located?
<pippo> in other wireless?
<coreymon77> pippo: is your network listed?
<pippo> or in manual configuration?
<pippo> yes the last network that firstly I've done
<coreymon77> pippo: is your netowkr listed in knetworkmanager
<Minataku> itch_: Ugh... stupid automation... "makes things easier" my ass
<Minataku> When it guesses wrong or can't guess, it makes things 500x harder
<itch_> Minataku : Indeed
<Minataku> This is why I hate Windows
<bazhang> Minataku: more on refresh rates!
<coreymon77> pippo: ?
<Minataku> I take it the link only says how to do it automatically?
<pippo> another way is stopped on 28%
<pippo> I am waiting
<pippo> and now
<pippo> say
<Bauldrick> i was on about dvd::rip earlier and divx... I'm currently ripping a dvd 1hr 12min (2 pass) in xvid4, gonna be about 2hrs 30mins on 64 bit machine - windows would have done it in 1hr 30 tops - guess thats down to compression (xvid) being old?
<coreymon77> pippo: what happened there?
<Minataku> Bauldrick: The difference is that Linux does it right.
<pippo> eth1 is not connected
<Minataku> Windows doesn't give a crap
<pippo> my connession in unstable when I try to connect to eth1
<ScorpKing> coreymon77: it stops on 28% if there is any authentication on the network. mine does the same unless i remove authentication from the router.
<Bauldrick> i'll hold judgemebnt!!
<Minataku> lol
<pippo> I think that this problem is impossible
<coreymon77> pippo: im sorry, i really dont know what to do anymore, to tell you the truth i really am not that familiar with wpa
<pippo> ok thanks the same
<coreymon77> so if anyone here is more familiar with it
<pippo> you are so kind
<coreymon77> please help
<coreymon77> pippo: im sorry i couldnt fix it
<pippo> I think that is a bug, because with ubuntu I had no problem
<coreymon77> pippo: if you ever decide to switch to wep, then could probably do more
<pippo> thanks the same
<Bauldrick> does anyone use any software that uses divx6 here?
<pippo> ok I think to switch to wep
<coreymon77> pippo: you dont have to
<bazhang> pippo: it's not impossible--are you running Feisty?
<ScorpKing> pippo: i have the same problem. it only works if i remove authentication from the router. i aslo don't know what's wrong. :(
<pippo> I am running Feisty
<bazhang> pippo: anyway to use ethernet?
<ScorpKing> feisty here as well...
<coreymon77> i cant help, ive exhausted all of the pages on the wiki, so im out of ideas
<pippo> I can use my ethernet cable
<pippo> thanks the same
<pippo> don't worry
<coreymon77> no problem
<coreymon77> wish i could help more
<pippo> you have done all :)
<pippo> thanks from italy and sorry for my bad english
<pippo> do you know if is there an italian help channel?
<coreymon77> bad english?
<coreymon77> i never noticed anything
<pippo> my english is awful
<coreymon77> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> pippo: not so!
<coreymon77> pippo: it really isnt
<pippo> thx
<pippo> :)
<glenn_> Sup Guys :] 
<bazhang> pippo: you should consider upgrading to Gutsy; many of these issues are worked out.
<bazhang> pippo: in the meantime, could you connect via ethernet?
<pippo> yes
<glenn_> :
<coreymon77> bazhang: i wouldnt reccomend gutsy yet
<pippo> I am connecting via ethernet
<coreymon77> bazhang: not for someone unexperienced
<pippo> is gutsy beta version now?
<coreymon77> yes
<bazhang> coreymon77: ok; my bad..
<pippo> is it Gutsy beta good?
<coreymon77> pippo: i wouldnt reccomend it right now
<pippo> ok
<pippo> I will wait for right release
<pippo> nobody answer on #ubuntu-it... italy is a strange land :)
<coreymon77> many of the local channels are not all to active
<pippo> I see :)
<Bauldrick> what is it, 2 weeks till gutsy release?
<ScorpKing> yes. that's what i saw today.
<ScorpKing> i wonder if it will run on my laptop....
<ScorpKing> 640Mhz 320MB ram
<ScorpKing> feisty works well.
<Bauldrick> wonder if it'll run on my Linkstation 400Mhz 32MB ram?!! (
<ScorpKing> nope. lol
<ScorpKing> you might get the kernel working tho. :)
<Kachna> i'd get debian for that
<Bauldrick> already have!!
<Kachna> good choice :-)
<ScorpKing> any graphics?
<Bauldrick> not onboard, can run vnc
<Kachna> what for...?
<[Relic] > add more ram?  :)
<ScorpKing> oh, i see. :)
<[Relic] > if progress dialog only had some sort of progress indicator  :(
<[Relic] > deleting a drive takes a while  :)
<ScorpKing> progress indicating in linux is way better that windows.
<[Relic] > using only 0 not done and 1 done is quite accurate but doesn't do much for estimating time of a trash deletetion  :)
<ScorpKing> hehe
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using knetworkmanager to manage all my network stuff. Now, I want to configure a VPN connection, but selecting the menu entry VPN connections -> configure VPN does not do anything.. Does anybody know how I can fix this??
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: no clue....
<[Relic] > Anything do disk spanning for backups so I can just choose all the directories I want and let the program tell me how many DVDs I need?  :)
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, It does work with you?
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: I've never used it
<Ace_NoOne> hmm .. I've installed Yakuake and assigned ALT+SPACE as key combo - that starts Katapult tho; how can I reset the shortcut?
<nosrednaekim> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Psycoshot> How do you find a package name.
<nosrednaekim> Ace_NoOne: go to systemsettings->keyboard and mouse
<serafo> boas noites
<Les_Caesars> In the "recent" tab, my kicker menu shows recent documents, but not recent applications. How can I fix this?
<phoenixz> what does katapult do by the way??
<nosrednaekim> Psycoshot: "apt-cache search <keyword>"
<ardchoille> Psycoshot: apt-cache search app_name_here  ?
<ardchoille> I like nosrednaekim's explanation better
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: its a quick launcher/caclulator
* nosrednaekim bows
<Ace_NoOne> nosrednaekim: can't seem to find it there
<Psycoshot> What would AmarokFS's package name be :S
<nosrednaekim> Ace_find what?
<Ace_NoOne> nosrednaekim: anything that would help me solve the problem
<nosrednaekim> Ace_NoOne: oh sorry wrong nick.
<nosrednaekim> just a sec
<Ace_NoOne> for the record: I'm a KDE newbie
<emilsedgh> Psycoshot: if you want AmaroKFS, try Kirocker music display...
<Webbmaster> anyone here heard of Xephyr
<Psycoshot> Ak thanks.
<nosrednaekim> Ace_NoOne: :)its ok. umm is there a place to configure yakuake?
<nosrednaekim> Webbmaster: yup
<Ace_NoOne> nosrednaekim: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<Psycoshot> 
<Psycoshot> emilsedgh: Wow thats much better.
<emilsedgh> Psycoshot: it rocks!
<nosrednaekim> Ace_NoOne: humm... let me go get yakuake
<Ace_NoOne> sorry for the trouble
<Webbmaster> how do i start another instance of kde to run in Xephyr
<nosrednaekim> no problem
<Webbmaster> presumeably i run export DISPLAY=:1 and then some other command
<emilsedgh> yakuake 2.8 is __REALLY__ better, splits vertically and horizontally, and becomes full-screen, really usefull features
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace_NoOne: launch yakuake
<Daisuke_Ido> it's in the menu
<Ace_NoOne> Daisuke_Ido: I did, like three times
<Daisuke_Ido> (key binding)
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | Webbmaster this will tell you a little how to run KDE, just don't run those KDE4 specific export lines
<ubotu> Webbmaster this will tell you a little how to run KDE, just don't run those KDE4 specific export lines: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<nosrednaekim> the last link^^
<Webbmaster> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> NP
<Webbmaster> i did try to install kde4 which is where i got the idea from :D
<nosrednaekim> oh :) is that what you were trying to run?
<Webbmaster> nah
<Ace_NoOne> Daisuke_Ido: there is no menu for Yakuake
<Webbmaster> i just ran kde4 normally, but it was no good
<Ace_NoOne> well, I can't access it anymore now
<nosrednaekim> Webbmaster: is still beta ;)
<hnet> holaaaaa
<Webbmaster> nosrednaekim: i know
<Daisuke_Ido> why?
<Webbmaster> but i had no kicker!!!!
<nosrednaekim> Ace_NoOne: is yakuake running?
<nosrednaekim> Webbmaster: yeah... lol. thats fixed in beta 3 (or will be)
<Ace_NoOne> nosrednaekim: yes
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I have kubuntu on my Dell latitude D620 laptop, Im quite a heavy user, I run compiz, gaim, amarok, xchat, kmail, firefox with 20 pages, eclipse editor, skype, and a bunch of other programs. So far, so good.. Now, every now and then I have misterious X crashes, where X restarts, or hangups where  i only see blinking ascii characters.. This usually only happens when I install software with Adept manager.. the laptop is very hot at those m
<sven_oostenbrink> oments, could it be malfunction becuase of overheating?
<Webbmaster> nosrednaekim: ahh, when can i get that in gutsy repos?
<Webbmaster> or is there antoher repo i can use?
<nosrednaekim> Webbmaster: it shoudl be released in about a week
<nosrednaekim> its will be in gutsy, eys
<nosrednaekim> *yes
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: could be...
<jeri> hi everyone!
<Les_Caesars>  I recently installed kicker/kickoff, and it works great! But it's missing an important functionality feature. It does not display my recent applications
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: set some powermanagement to make it run at a lower frequency at that time.
<Les_Caesars> jeri: hi
<jeri> i finally got my amarok to play mp3s!now i need to figure k3b to support mp3 so i can burn em down!
<hnet> Hi, I can't install Ubuntu nor Kubuntu on a compaq presario F564LA, I think because of a conflict with WiFi card BROADCOM. Anyone can help???
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesars: kicker and kickoff are two different things
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim, at that time? how do you mean that?
<jeri> how do i do that?
<sven_oostenbrink> Is there a way I can read out the CPU temp?
<Les_Caesars> nosrednaekim: erm. ok. What's the one which  also happens to be the SUSE KDE menu?
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: yeah.. its called "sensors"
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nosrednaekim> Les_Caesars: kickoff... ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Les_Caesars: kickoff
<Les_Caesars> ok. Well, I'm having a kickoff problem
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kickoff
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nosrednaekim> yeah it does..
<nosrednaekim> !find kickoff
<Les_Caesars> I did it third-party anyway.
<ubotu> Package/file kickoff does not exist in feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> oh.  then you're not supported, and you've voided your warranty, so even if you have a hardware malfunction that has nothing to do with software, we cannot help you.
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> just kidding
<Les_Caesars> :P
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim, but what I understood is that you can lower CPU freq when I run certain programs? correct?
<nosrednaekim> !windows attitude | Daisuke_Ido
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: yeah, do it from the powermanager...
<trickel_> is anybody here how can spek german
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: that's not windows attitude, that's OEM attitude :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim, sorry... :) where is the powermanager?
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: it should be on the panel, a green battery looking thing.
<jeri> wa do i need 4 my k3b to support mp3
<nosrednaekim> if you have a laptop.
<bazhang> jeri: lame
<nosrednaekim> jeri: for if you wanted to burn an MP3
* nosrednaekim thought he said why
<jeri> sorri im just new here
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: calling names isn't very nice
<emilsedgh> jeri: search k3b in adept, there is something like libk3b-mp3, install ir
<emilsedgh> it*
<bazhang> jeri: do you know how to add software?
<sven_oostenbrink> nosrednaekim, ah, you mean like.. set the policy manually? Ithought that you meant like that I can specify in a configuration that when program X is running, then lower the CPU freq...
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: sorry, I meant the lame mp3 package.
<jeri> kind of sudo apt-get install
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: i know :P
<nosrednaekim> sven_oostenbrink: i'm sure its possible to do that... but it'd take some scripting work ;)
<bazhang> jeri: then you are set.
<Ace_NoOne> for the life of me, I can't figure out how to reconfigure Yakuake
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: ok phew. I'd hate to piss you off...
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's the libk3b2-mp3 package (or something similar)
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace_NoOne: can you get it open at all?
<Daisuke_Ido> or can you not get it open because alt+space opens katapult?
<Ace_NoOne> Daisuke_Ido: not since I changed the keyboard shortcut to ALT+SPACE
<Ace_NoOne> exactly
<Daisuke_Ido> here's a wild suggestion
<nosrednaekim> Ace_NoOne: uninstall katapult
<Daisuke_Ido> bear with me
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<jeri> ok thx
<Daisuke_Ido> just change katapult's keybinding temporarily!
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: don't tell me NO!!!
<tetreaul> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: we tried that...
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Ace_NoOne> Daisuke_Ido: I have no idea how...
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Ace_NoOne> (KDE nub, remember ;) )
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace_NoOne: uninstall katapult
<Ace_NoOne> D:
<Daisuke_Ido> then reinstall it after you fix yakuake...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: just to be clear.. I was kidding ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> turn that frown upside down!
<Ace_NoOne> heh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: i wasn't :)
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Did you change the keyoard shortcut for katapult?
<Ace_NoOne> Daisuke_Ido: got it now
<DaSkreech> Thats a conflict
<Ace_NoOne> I killed Katapult
<Ace_NoOne> then could access Yakuake again
<Ace_NoOne> so no need to uninstall
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: ok reset the one for yakuake to something
<Ace_NoOne> just did :)
<apollo2011> I just rebooted and now my mouse is clearly more sensitive than it used to be. I am on KDE and the setting for acceleration is still the same, as low as it will go (1x). Is there some other setting in X, KDE, etc that could be changing my mouse's sensitivity/acceleration?
<DaSkreech>  run katapult press alt+space -> Ctrl+C -> G -> set the command o something other than alt +Space
<DaSkreech> set back yakuake ot alt+Space
<Ace_NoOne> thanks people, now I'm all set
<Les_Caesars> ok. KDE and openSUSE both gave me the finger when I asked how to fix my kickoff problem.  How to I get recent applications to work?
<trevor> Hey, anyone know anything about alsa mixer on kubuntu with an acer laptop>
<trevor> ?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: which one..
<BluesKaj> apollo2011, system settings/keyboard & mouse
<trevor> Acer Aspire 5050...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: deja vu.. lol.I have the same one.
<nosrednaekim> trevor: what exactly is the problem?
<DaSkreech> Bye!
<trevor> Nice!  Well, I'm showing off ubuntu distros to a friend, so I'll be back in a few...
<trevor> Thanks!
<bazhang> bye!
<apollo2011> BluesKaj: Yeah, I have gone into those settings and they are as I set them up. The only one that would really affect the sensitivity is the acceleration, which is set a 1x, as low as it will go...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: k.. I might not be around though... jst a second, let me get you a link, K?
<Daisuke_Ido> trevor: bring them into the light!  escape the clutches of the evil Darth Ballmer!
<nosrednaekim> trevor: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5050/
<bazhang> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> written by yours truly
<BluesKaj> Les_Caesars, did you install kickoff
<BluesKaj> ?
<Vermux> why dictionary.com dowsnt work with firefox?
<apollo2011> BluesKaj: In addition, modifying that value doesn't seem to change how sensitive the mouse for better or worse. As if another setting somewhere is setting the behavior of the mouse
<Les_Caesars> BluesKaj: yes. It works 95% But the last 5% is a really important component.
<Les_Caesars> BluesKaj: recent documents works, but not recent applications
<trevor> nice...
<BluesKaj> what last 5% ?
<BluesKaj> oh
<Les_Caesars> they're in the same tab. But it's blank for recent apps
<Vermux> \?
<BluesKaj> i haven't used kickoff in a while , gonna check
<Daisuke_Ido> have you used apps since installing kickoff?
<Daisuke_Ido> just sayin...
<bazhang> bye!
<nosrednaekim> c ya bazhang
<Vermux> does anybody know why firefox doesnt display disctionary.com results?
<Les_Caesars> Daisuke_Ido: heh, funny. But unfortunately, yes. It truly isn't working
<Les_Caesars> Vermux: robots.txt? Just a guess
<Vermux> Les_Caesars: what is it?
<Les_Caesars> Vermux: please don't take my answer seriously. But FYI, robots.txt is just a file that websites can have, which asks crawlers to overlook them. Some obey, and some don't. web.archive.org obeys robots.txt. I'm not sure whether google does or not. Presumably, yes
<Vermux> Les_Caesars: it displays results but after long time of waiting
<Les_Caesars> Vermux: hm. inefficient index? No idea
<Vermux> Les_Caesars: what crawlers?
<uga> Vermux: possibly it takes some time until firefox loads its own kernel, boots up services, starts up the login manager and desktop environment and the X compatible graphics server =)
<Vermux> Les_Caesars: what are these words- I have no idea what do u mean
<uga> Vermux: FirefOS
<Vermux> uga:  sorry, but Im new in this thing: kubuntu and linux
<NickPresta> Les_Caesars, any of the important search engines, Yahoo, MSN, Google, Archive.org, etc will obey your robots.txt. That isn't to say it's a replacement for denying access from crawlers and such in your httpd.conf file either...
<uga> Vermux: it's a joke... firefox is almost an operating system on its own... too much bloat =)
<uga> Vermux: have you tried using konqueror instead?
<uga> or opera
<Vermux> uga:  now I got the joke :)
<Vermux> uga: so firefox is very slow?
<uga> it was meant to be lighter than mozilla, but it seems to be going the same way
<NickPresta> Vermux, it's hardly "slow" but there are leaner browsers available
<Les_Caesars> Vermux: Crawlers. They're what "crawls" around the internet, exploring. While they look at the content, they organize it in what's called an "index," which is what makes search engines good at finding things in the internet. (To everyone else, please excuse my layman's speech)
<BluesKaj> spiders
<Les_Caesars> hm. Hey,  I still don't know what to do about my kickoff. Does anyone know what to do?
<Vermux> Les_Caesars: now you are writing in my language- thanks
<Vermux> Les_Caesars: so spiders=crawlers?
<ernesto> Hi, I need somebody who169.254.4.95 me
<ernesto> Im new
<poison--> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<borrer> hello,  who can help me ? I have installed kubuntu 7.04 on ASUS m2v-mx with integrated VIDEO (VIA Chrome9), and I cant start on graphics mod.
<ernesto> I need to Install my Wi-Fi card
<poison--> borrer, start with recovery mode and edit grup
<Vermux> NickPresta: why using leaner browser?
<poison--> grub*
<poison--> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Les_Caesars> Vermux: I would imagine. But I -really- don't know a lot about search engines. I just have the average person's understanding of the topic.
<borrer> problem not in grub, vesa drivers cant be loaded
<Les_Caesars> Vermux: it's like you're getting a lesson about life from a 9 year old
<Vermux> uga: firefox is different than mozilla?
<uga> Vermux: firefox is based on mozilla, it was made lighter, and given they removed parts like e-mail and others from it, it was lighter
<uga> but then... it's growing again
<uga> Vermux: much heavier when you compare it to others like opera or konqueror
<borrer> poison: i mean that cant start xorg
<pippo> coreymon77
<Vermux> uga: with konqueror I cannot read my gmail
<pippo> coreymon77: U can't belive me... the error was in windows and in my laptop
<uga> Vermux: you can. Or at least I can, here
<pippo> coreymon77: wireless was disabled from the acer windows utility, and now wireless is right!!!!
<borrer> who can help me ? I have installed kubuntu 7.04 on ASUS m2v-mx with integrated VIDEO (VIA Chrome9), and xorg cant start.
<Vermux> uga: it doesnt display anything
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<uga> Vermux: uhm... I juts entered. Maybe it's a bug in the feisty version. Gutsy here
<uga> Vermux: even in feisty I was using newer kde packs, so it worked iirc
<Vermux> uga: where do I c which version of ubuntu I am using|?
<borrer> who can help me ? I have installed kubuntu 7.04 on ASUS m2v-mx with integrated VIDEO (VIA Chrome9), and xorg cant start.
<Vermux> uga: now gmail doesnt display anything with qunqueror- I tried to change the html setting
<uga> Vermux: type: lsb_release -a
<uga> Vermux: heh, just use the html setting =)
<hangthedj> can someone tell me how to untar something into a specific directory?
<Vermux> where do I type it?
<Vermux> uga:
<Vermux> uga:  now it gives me this error:
<Vermux> An error occurred while loading http://www.gmail.com/:
<Vermux> Timeout on server
<Vermux>  Connection was to www.google.com at port 443
<coreymon77> pippo: huh? wireless works now?
<pippo> yaaaaaaaaaaa
<uga> Vermux: that's got nothing to do with konqueror, in theory
<coreymon77> pippo: thats great
<pippo> coreymon77: an error in windows, an applett windows can disable wireless from bios
<uga> Vermux: it's a failure to open port 443 (https)
<coreymon77> pippo: thats windows for ya!
<pippo> coreymon77: I thanks you so much for all time, I would like to offer a beer :)
<uga> Vermux: try on the command line: telnet www.google.com 443
<uga> Vermux: does it open immediately?
<coreymon77> huh?
<pippo> coreymon77: :)
<poison--> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Vermux> I just opened it with ff. it works fine with it
<pippo> thanks again
<uga> Vermux: it may not be doing the same process for firefox
<coreymon77> no problem
<uga> Vermux: anyway, you can change the browser id in konqueror to firefox 1.5 and try
<Vermux> uga: how do I open the cmd?
<uga> Vermux: alt+f2  and type... konsole
<LjL> !shortcut
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<uga> uhm... lets see how much ubotu knows about...
<uga> !photography
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photography - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> shasme
<uga> shame
<Vermux> uga: it says "connection closed by forign host
<uga> Vermux: you should see....
<uga> Trying 64.233.183.104...
<uga> Connected to www.l.google.com.
<uga> Escape character is '^] '.
<Vermux> uga: yes that what I c
<MS-Suse> if i specify a burning speed in growisofs is it going to overwrite the burners default burning speed for a given media? 4x instead of 2x
<Vermux> and what I wrote too
<uga> Vermux: connection closed only if you type in something
<Vermux> uga:  I didnt type
<uga> Vermux: then it's strange. The socket should remain open
<uga> at least for a while
<uga> Vermux: it hasn't closed connection here, yet
<Vermux> uga:  I tried again, it is still "trying..."
<uga> okay, that explains why konqueror times out
<uga> it cannot achieve a connection
<Vermux> uga: ok- and waht is the reason?
<uga> Vermux: ISP maybe
<uga> I can't tell for sure
<Vermux> uga: before it happaned, I changed the html setting in conquerer to standard without chat. now I changed it back to standard with chat
<uga> Vermux: try 66.249.91.103
<uga> instead of www.google.com
<Vermux> uga: but it worked before- just I couldnt read anything because of the garbage
<uga> uhm
<pippo> notte
<parsnip> lo each#
* parsnip waves
<Vermux> uga:  it displays:Connection closed by foreign host.
<parsnip> does anyone have the kde4 beta installed?
<Vermux> uga: I tried the ip u gave me, it displays:Trying 66.249.91.103...
<uga> Vermux: that's what www.google.com resolves to, here
<astan> anyone know a program in *verse somewhere in which i can just open a mpeg4 movie and do some simple editing (just cut/paste, fade in/out, and some text)..?
<Vermux> it is still trying
<astan> kino won't load my .avi.. :/
<Vermux> do u think I should reboot?
<uga> Vermux: rather than reboot, try to get another IP address, if your ip is dynamic?
<Vermux> uga: and how do I do that
<uga> Vermux: does your ISP offer you a fixed (static) IP address?
<uga> if not, usually on each adsl modem reconnection, you'll get a new IP address
<uga> unless your ISP caches it
<Vermux> uga: it isstatic
<uga> uhnm, then you can't
<uga> maybe through an online proxy... a second
<waylandbill_> uga: you'd have to have the dsl modem off for a while. I think they've got a good sized TTL for the MAC.
<Vermux> uga: but how can it be. fire fox works fine with gmail
<Vermux> waylandbill_: what?
<uga> Vermux: it may be that firefox isn't directed to the same address. As I said, you could try changing the browser ID in the konqueror settings
<uga> waylandbill_: depends on the ISP
<uga> waylandbill_: I've seen ISPs giving a completely different IP on each restart of hte modem
<Vermux> uga: now it is working suddenlt
<Vermux> suddenly
<uga> lol
<uga> I scared google when I mentioned the word "proxy" ;)
<waylandbill_> uga: that would use up alot of addresses needlessly, but I don't doubt it with some providers.
<Vermux> uga:  by working I mean, displaying all that garbage
<uga> waylandbill_: it's nice though, when you get an IP address of somebody that has been doing lots of *muleing
<uga> and you get stupid icmps all over the place
<uga> Vermux: just wait for gutsy to be out,... =(
<Vermux> uga: ok, I changed the identification to firefox 1.5 - it is the same
<Vermux> uga: so u r implying that Gusty is betteR?
<uga> Vermux: I'm just saying I can read gmail from konqui in gutsy ;)
<uga> waylandbill_: btw, giving away another IP address doesn't increase the amount of IP addresses being used
<uga> waylandbill_: as soon as the modem restarts and does a dhcp broadcast with the MAC address, they know the IP address associated to that MAC is free again
<uga> and it's reused
<uga> for somebody else
<Vermux> uga: I changed it to firefox 1.5- still doesnt work. any ideea?
<waylandbill_> uga: if it restarts. If it has a momentary lapse of service, it's not the same thing, but it's drifting off target a little.
<uga> Vermux: not really
<_Tudor_> Hello
<BluesKaj> yeah konq browser ID has to be configged to FF 1.5 to render gmail and yahoo pages properly , altho the back button freezes up rather than returning the page on gmail
<nosrednaekim> hello _Tudor_
<uga> waylandbill_: not sure what you mean... there's a lapse of service. then a new IP lease is requested. You're given a new IP. But as soon as you are given a new one, the old one is free
<_Tudor_> How are you?
<waylandbill_> uga: nah. there's a timeout before the ip can be reused. Could be short, but it's not instantaneous.
<uga> waylandbill_: a few seconds maybe, yup, until the dhcp server updates the DB
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I changed it to firefox 1.5- but it has the same problem. cannot read gmail
<uga> waylandbill_: it could well be a roundrobin list. Nobody would notice
<Vermux> uga: does cable modem also broadcasts its MAC address?
<nosrednaekim> _Tudor_: very good
<uga> Vermux: afaik, yes. But I'm not trained in adsl lines
<waylandbill_> uga: all nic interfaces have to provide a mac address. It's part of the protocol. Could be modified by a NAT or router though.
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: thanks for the invite you left at ubuntu-tutorials
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: hey.. good to see ya
<uga> waylandbill_: heh, thanks. I don't know much about ppp and similars. Just normal ethernet osi levels ;)
<uga> and something about modulation etc, but not about specific protocols
<Vermux> uga:  waht is afaik?
<uga> Vermux:  as far as I know
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: I have been using kubuntu for a year, tried ubuntu for a week, and couldn't stand gnome ;) so I know how you must feel right now.
<Vermux> Iug I meant cable modem not dsl modem
<kilrae> does anybody know of a way to automatically set the umask for a single ext2 file system?
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I'm finding things that I really like (katapult and klipper + actions) and others that are driving me crazy, like Konqueror
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: Konqueror as a web browser quite frankly sucks...
<nosrednaekim> I use firefox
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: don't feel bad if you do that.
<Vermux> uga:  I meant cable modem not adsl modem
<kilrae> and don't forget to disable the gnome file picker in about: config
<uga> nosrednaekim: most sites work from konqueror nowadays. Maybe you should get more deep into that "sucks" definition
<uga> nosrednaekim: and actually some sites that dont' work on firefox, do work on konqueror. Funny, ain't it =)
* kilrae has much much trouble with javascript in konqi
<uga> Vermux: they should all be similar...
<nosrednaekim> uga: slow on my dial-up, flash only works half the time. not as many good plugins, the list goes on.
<nosrednaekim> half the time pages time-out
<kilrae> so nobody has any thoughts on the umask deally?
<uga> nosrednaekim: flash always works here on konqueror, even on 64bit, and... sorry, half the plugins (kio) that exist for konqueror are unavailable for firefox
<uga> nosrednaekim: try doing fish:// with firefox
<nosrednaekim> uga:  thats not a web browser thing, its filemanagement.
<kilrae> why would you want to do file transfers in your web browser?
<uga> nosrednaekim: sorry to say... fish is networking
<kilrae> why would you want to do networking in your web browser?
<nosrednaekim> uga:  ANYWAY... I don't like it.. and I have heard ALOT of complaints.
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: so u r suggesting to broese only with firefox. I cannot read gmail with qq
<uga> kilrae: now reread your question and you'll know it's silly
<uga> nosrednaekim: that's okay. "sucks" isn't
<kilrae> you know what i mean :P
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: whatever works for you, Konqueror doesn't work for me.
<nosrednaekim> uga: k
<uga> kilrae: most the "plugins" he mentions are "networking" stuff too
<kilrae> actually, i think he means extensions
<uga> kilrae: such as?
<kilrae> adblock
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: for me too
<uga> kilrae: there's adblock for konqueror...
<kilrae> of course since flash doesn't work in konqi you don't need adblock :)
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: ANYWAY ;)
<uga> kilrae: you're completely wrong for the 2nd time
<kilrae> alright, umask\
<kilrae> anybody?
<kilrae> that's on topic-ish
<Vermux> nosrednaekim:  however, citicards.com doesnt work for me with firefox? any idea?
<uga> kilrae: settings->configure konqueror->adblock filters
<BluesKaj> !info adblock
<ubotu> Package adblock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: probably an IE only site;)
<uga> kilrae: why do people say "foo", when they mean "I don't even know"
<kilrae> because foo is only one syllable?
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: what do u mean by IE only site?? how can it be?
<uga> yeah, just like "sucks", I guess
<kilrae> there ya go
<uga> kilrae: well, next time say "rocks" and "test"
<uga> both short
<kilrae> the katrina victims support page was IE only
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: they do it.... thats all I know.
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: how do I verify it ?
<kilrae> if you had a mac, you couldn't get government aid
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: send a nice email to the people.
<uga> Vermux: uhm... what's your kde version? (help->about kde, in konqueror for example)
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: any problems with Kubuntu other than konqueror?
<uga> Vermux: iirc there was an unofficial repository for newer kde packs by an ubuntu maintainer
<uga> Vermux: yes, there: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<nosrednaekim> backports?
<uga> Vermux: unless it's 3.5.7, you can update your packages from there, without installing gutsy
<uga> nosrednaekim: not exactly a backport
<Vermux> uga:  how do I check the version?
<uga> Vermux: open konqueror: help->about kde
<Vermux> uga: 3.5.6
<uga> you could give it an upgrade following the instructions on that url
<uga> 3.5.7 is the version in gutsy
<Vermux> I will try
<uga> I can read gmail just fine without setting the browser ID, here
<uga> in html mode
<uga> no trashing nor garbage
<Vermux> uga:  but it says security updates wont be applied
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: besides the half-dozen bugs I submitted that I had in the post? :)
<maximus121> hi
<maximus121> algum tuga por ai
<uga> Vermux: I'm not sure if I've read about any security updates in 3.5.7...
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: lol...
<uga> Vermux: else they'd release 3.5.8 soon?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<uga> nosrednaekim: that's not spanish
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: you have a macbook?
<nosrednaekim> uga: portuguese?
<nosrednaekim> italian?
<maximus121> yes
<uga> nosrednaekim: maybe portuguese, not sure. but definetely not spanish ;)
<Vermux> uga: ok, I'll try to install it tomorrow
<uga> !pt | maximus121
<ubotu> maximus121: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Vermux> uga: anyway, thanks for all the help.
<nosrednaekim> uga: its all Latin to me ;)
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I do.  I'm a glutton for alpha/beta/pioneer punishment
<uga> Vermux: I used it while I was in feisty. Worked fine. And riddell is trustworthy ;)
<uga> Vermux: else you could migrate to gutsy soon, anyway
<Vermux> uga: riddel\?
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: hehe... I did it because it made this laptop work much much better. sound all works and Wireless is a snap.
<Vermux> !riddell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riddell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> Vermux: check the announcement. He's mentioned
<uga> Vermux: and he's on the channel, so don't wake him up by writing the nick ;)
<Vermux> uga: ok, the security signuture
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: it appears that wireless is still buggy on this machine outside of ndiswrapper unfortunately
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: is it atheros?
<nosrednaekim> most macs are.
<Vermux> uga: thanks uga. will continue tomorrow
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: yes, but the second gen C2D I have has a firmware upgrade supporting a/b/g/n, which breaks the madwifi
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: building from the current madwifi trunk will work, but doesn't have the same speed as ndiswrapper.
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: ah...I see.
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: normally I'm not a fan of the binary blobs ("it makes baby jesus cry" as they say), but you've got to draw the line somewhere
<code_x> hi i has anyone here ever installing perl DBD::ODBC, iam getting errors, advice will be appreciated
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: indeed, I used ndiswrapper b4 gutsy. I tried for 3 weeks to get madwifi working.diagnosed it as trasmit errors. then I just gave up.
<NickPresta> code_x, which errors? More information allows people to help you better and faster
<UsThEre> hi all!
<NickPresta> !hi | UsThEre
<ubotu> UsThEre: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I've got a whole long-list of kubuntu questions if ya'll have time.
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: just hi would probably be easier ;)
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: fire away
<UsThEre> ehehe i too
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: any equivalent to gnome-open in KDE? When I was unsure the app to use to open a file I'd use gnome-open, the swiss-army knife tool as I call it.
<code_x> first i installed unixodbc and freetds, now when i try installing DBD::ODBC i get the following error "You need to indicate where your ODBC Driver Manager is installed"
#kubuntu 2007-10-05
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: pretty much anything can be opened in konqueror... but no, I don't think there is. You can set MIMe type binding to apps in system settings though.
<MS-Suse> where can i find out how to read growisofs output?
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I'm getting to the point where I don't even want to touch konqueror unfortunately
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: lol
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: do yourself a favor and install firefox..please...
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: ohh I did
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I'm not sure how I feel about dolphin either. navigation outside /home is *not* intuitive at all.
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: Yeah, I know... I wish it has an up arrow.
<nosrednaekim> *had
<Zelut> nosrednaekim:  the only way I've found to do it is ctrl-l and manually put in the location
<nosrednaekim> really... justa  sec
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: can't you just click the root folder on the left?
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: well that does work but I assumed that was root's folder
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: and the different color makes it seem "different", like the root user would be
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<nosrednaekim> ok... next :)
<dude> hello everyone
<dude> I am on gutsy and am trying to do an apt-get upgrade and I get an error
<nosrednaekim> hello dude
<nosrednaekim> dude: there is nothing above gutsy....
<dude> Preparing to replace cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 (using .../cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<dude>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ OK ] 
<dude> Unpacking replacement cupsys ...
<dude> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<dude>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<dude> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<dude>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ OK ] 
<dude> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dude>  /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<nosrednaekim> that just sounds soo condecending ;)
<dude> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Zelut> dude: yeah, that's been reported
<nosrednaekim> dude: known bug i'm happy to say
<dude> i figured so much
<dude> ok
<dude> great
<Zelut> dude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/149106
<nosrednaekim> dude: and support for gutsy is officaily on #ubuntu+1
<dude> should i just wait?
<Zelut> dude: workaround listed there.
<dude> ok great
<dude> thanks so much guys
<nosrednaekim> YW
* Zelut wonders if pastebin is not a common term outside of normal irc :)
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: I never heard of it before.. on forums they just paste.
<dude> sorry about not using pastebin
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: do you have any other problems/questions?
<Zelut> pastebin and tinyurl ftw
<code_x> hello have unixodbc installed, and now that iam trying to installing the perl module DBD::ODBC it returns an error saying i don't have a ODBC manager install.can anyone help me ?
<code_x> *an ODBC driver manager
<garette> Can any one help me in using kbfx
<garette> never used it before
<garette> but want to use it
<nosrednaekim> garette: sorry, I havent either
<garette> :(
<MS-Suse> where can i find out how to read growisofs output?
<garette> That looks really cool than the typical kde menu
<code_x> can no one help me with my question ?
<garette> I thought there might be many people here using it :) but :(
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I'm sure I have a few more but I'll have to get back to you. brb
<garette> what one earth there is no one who uses that damn cool menu instead kde default menu which looks so weird!!c :-X
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: K, i'm not always around though. Talk to Jucato or BluesKaj, they're pretty good :)
<nosrednaekim> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> garette: just try googleing it...i'm sure there is a tutorial
<garette> well lemme do that :)
<nosrednaekim> :D
<citrusflavord> will apt-get installing the kde desktop install all of the KDE libs?
<nosrednaekim> citrusflavord: yeah.. it should
<nosrednaekim> citrusflavord: if you want KDE itself, I suggest kubuntu-desktop though.
<citrusflavord> nosrednaekim im going to trying installing KDE to ubuntu server to have a better grasp of the file system
<citrusflavord> nosrednaekim although installing x-org is really annoying
<nosrednaekim> citrusflavord: oh..ok.
<nosrednaekim> how so?
<Lunar_Lamp> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Where is Dr_Willis >.>
<citrusflavord> x-org config takes ages and I dont know what half the stuff means D:
<nosrednaekim> citrusflavord: ah
<truth> anyone know how to open MS Word 2007 file (.docx) on kubuntu?
<luis> hola a todos
<luis> tengo una par de preguntas acerda de kubuntu
<luis> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<nosrednaekim> truth: you have to load MS office in a virtual machine
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wii> Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<luis> hi everybody
<nosrednaekim> hi luis
<luis> I have a couple of cuestions about kubuntu, anyone would be willing to help :)
<wii> hi! hi!
<citrusflavord> does open office not take .docx?
<luis> hello :D
<truth> nope....
<wii> !ask | luis
<ubotu> luis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luis> ok , first
<nosrednaekim> citrusflavord: nope... I don't think so. Not yet
<citrusflavord> wii can I ask a question about asking questions?
<wii> citrusflavord: o_O
<luis> I lower the resolution of my monitor using the nvidia software... but every time I reboot , the monitor resolution has been changed to full resolution again
<nosrednaekim> truth: maybe there is a converter though..
<luis> how do I set my current resolution to stay the way I want it?
<nosrednaekim> luis: change it in system settings
<truth> hopefully
<wii> Tm_T: luis got problems whit his resolution thingy
<luis> where? I'm a total newbie
<wii> luis: Mii to i'm a noob :D
<luis> yea, a real noob
<nosrednaekim> luis: system settings-> monitor and display
<luis> let me see, I believe I had tried that
<Lunar_Lamp> Er, what is the gimp package? I can't seem to install gimo.
<luis> I have no "monitor and display options"
<wii> nosrednaekim: when he change to reso i change back.dont u people listen to what others does say? :/
<wii> >_<
<elpez> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<luis> to set the resolutions I go to nvida settings , I have installed the nvidia drivers... but everytime I reboot, the resolution changes again
<nosrednaekim> luis: are you running compiz or beryl?
<wii> luis: it happen to me once i just keep playing whit the reso untill it stayed
<luis> nosrednaekim... I have no idea, just standard kubuntu
<elpez> is it a bad idea to use envy on kubuntu feisty?
<wii> lol compiz
<wii> :D
<wii> u people crack me up :D
<wii> wiiiiiiiiiiii
<luis> what's compiz mike?
<nosrednaekim> elpez: yeah.
<wii> stdin: hi
<wii> oh wrong person
<wii> :D
<truth> ok for future reference with .docx files, you can simply change the extension to .zip, open it, and the document.xml will be the contents.
<elpez> nosrednakim: which dirver would you recommend, then? nvidia-glx ?
<nosrednaekim> luis: oh.. ok. you have NO options in there? I have the ability to set my resolution
<nosrednaekim> truth: lol..and you can read it?
<elpez> nosrednaekim: which dirver would you recommend, then? nvidia-glx ?
<truth> yep
<nosrednaekim> elpez: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | luis
<ubotu> luis: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<truth> microsoft is so clever... wowzers
<wii> truth: why u said that?
<truth> sarcasm....
<Tm_T> wii: er?
<wii> i just love linux when i downloading
<wii> :)
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: here's another one for you.
* nosrednaekim is listening
<wii> coreymon77: o.Ono habla english o.O
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I'm trying to add another panel and then edit its size to match the custom I've done for the first.
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: right-click, configure panel for the second edits the first.
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: umm humm...
<wii> Tm_T: wii?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=wii@*.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
* wii was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (-)
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: at the top, there whould be a drop-down list to select the panel.
<nosrednaekim> *should
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: at the top of..
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: of the size configuration dialog.
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: I don't see anything..
<nosrednaekim> ah... I forgot. you have to log out and then log back in so that KDE can see that you have added an extra panel (I think)
<kork_> can anyone help me?  i can see my wireless network with iwlist eth1 scanning but cant connect with Knetworkmanager
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: ...I'll try
<nosrednaekim> let me check that.
<kork_> under the routes tab in knetworkmanager, is my default gateway the IP of my router?
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: yup.. restart kde.
<nosrednaekim> pain I know...
<kork_> anyone know where i can go to talk to someone about using knetwork manager? my comp sees my card and i can iwlist eth1 scan and get cells
<luis> well I can use the nvidia driver to set the resolution I want, but the thing is, that even after I pres a button that reads "save to x configuration file" after rebooting the resolution is back to full
<nosrednaekim> kork_: yeah..knetworkmanager is a pain.
<Zelut> nosrednaekim: yeah, that worked. would never have guessed that.
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: yeah... that's a weird little thing that you just pick up ;)
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: I have to run... have fun
<luis> anyone knows where the nvidia configuration file is?
<BluesKaj> luis, X won't save the config file if the settings are out of range for your monitor as well , check to se if your monitor is in the configure list in system settings/monitor & display
<MS-Suse> can growisofs resume interrupted burns?
<luis> in system settings there's no option for monitor & dsplay
<luis> what I'm trying to do is to lower my screen resolution
<BluesKaj> Linus___________, lose the _________ pls ...no need for it
<citrusflavord> what os / kde are you on luis?
<luis> le me see... where can I find that?
<BluesKaj> yes , but if your X setting is taking precedence over the monitor then you must config the monitor to make X follow the monitor driver ranges
<luis> ok.. how can I do that?
<citrusflavord> ls /etc/X11//xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> luis, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/monitor/configure. Find your monitor in the list and "apply" , if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again
<luis> I can't find an option, "monitor and display" among the options  for system settings
<BluesKaj> what kubuntu version are you running ?
<citrusflavord> BluesKaj: cant he just reconf xorg and only set it for 1 range?
<luis> don't know :) a friend came and installed it
<BluesKaj> citrusflavord, kinda dangerous
<citrusflavord> BluesKaj: I live on the edge
<luis> but I would prefer something less ...quirurgical
<luis> :)
<citrusflavord> luis sounds like something i would do to my friends
<BluesKaj> luis , in the konsole type: lsb_release -a
<luis> ok
<luis> release 7.04 festy
<luis> ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<BluesKaj> in the k-menu , do you see system settings , open it
<citrusflavord> its all about the 7.10 over here baby :D
<BluesKaj> citrusflavord, yeah just upgraded
<luis> I have... done that, but then among the system settings ...there's no option for monitor & display
<luis> ok how can I upgrade to 7.1?
<citrusflavord> blueskaj im farly new to linux, just started this summer, but already like KDE more then gnome :D
<george__> how do u get steam to work right one kubuntu?
<citrusflavord> blueskaj will installing kde via apt install kde4?
<BluesKaj> nope, citrusflavord
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?
<BluesKaj> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<citrusflavord> kde 4 is out right?
<BluesKaj> yup,the beta
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?
<citrusflavord> i see the "second" bete came out not the real deal
<BluesKaj> luis are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<citrusflavord> luis is the color scheme blue or mroe brown
<citrusflavord> more*
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?
<Agent_bob> ok.  i know how to setup many cards on many networks,  now   howto setup many cards on one network ???
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?
<BluesKaj> !patience | jMerliNz
<ubotu> jMerliNz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Agent_bob> the problem that i seem to face is that if more than one card are on the same network  then every reply to that network is to one card  and that simply doesn't work.
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?
<Agent_bob> yes there is.
<citrusflavord> Agent_bob: when people ask questions like that it reminds me how little, for such a geek, i know about computers
<Agent_bob> citrusflavord heh.   ok.
<citrusflavord> Agent_bob: im proablly totally misnderstanding what you are saying, but what kind of network are you building. like hub, ring , etc
<Agent_bob> citrusflavord i wouldn't know the differance.    jsut trying to learn.  that's all
<Agent_bob> i think chain would more describe it.
<citrusflavord> what is it for
<luis> ok ok, I have another question...
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?  If so, how?
<luis> I have an onboard sound card... and besides a proper... sound card, for some reason  from time to time when I boot kubuntu decides to use the on board card
<luis> how can I set the sound card I want as the only usable sound card?
<citrusflavord> you have multiple sound cards?
<jMerliNz> citrusflavord: i do as well, I have an x-fi creative card
<jMerliNz> but, well.. naturally.. in linux it kindof .. is useless :>
<jMerliNz> so i have to use onboard -.-
<Agent_bob> citrus here's a simple diagram of what kind of thing i'm talking about...   world---modem-box0-eth---hub---eth0-box1-eth1---eth0-box2-eth1---switch2---****
<citrusflavord> lol sweet
<jMerliNz> maybe i'll run vmware with a windows XP install to play music on my SB
<jMerliNz> lol
<BluesKaj> jMerliNz, have you tried google-linux , cuz i found this in 1min : http://linuxgazette.net/109/lg_tips.html
<Agent_bob> it's actually more complicated than that but it's hard to diagram forks on a single line
<citrusflavord> is there a release date for KDE4? ima go check
<Agent_bob> 3D/2D thing ya know
<kinkajou> hey guys when installing my ati video drivers with " sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.40.4.run" its says cannont open file... anyone with some help plz ^_^
<BluesKaj> citrusflavord, no official date yet
<BluesKaj> kinkajou, have you uninstalled your old fglrx driver?
<Agent_bob> but the thing is  if i make the bcast ==  for eth0 and eth1 on a give box then i can only communicate with one side of that box  the other half of the network is unaccessable
<kinkajou> umm dik XD
<kinkajou> idk*
<citrusflavord> december 11 = kde4 > mycompter.theplan
<kinkajou> how would i kno if i did, or how would i do that
<BluesKaj> kinkajou, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<kinkajou> ?
<citrusflavord> KDE 4 will be a major revision of KDE, based on the version 4 series of Qt. Its release date has been scheduled for December 11, 2007. On August 18, 2006, a minimal technical preview of KDE4, KDE 3.80.1 was released
<jMerliNz> is there any way to lower the mouse acceleration below 1.0x?  If so, how?
<kinkajou> and what does this do/why do i need to do it?
<Agent_bob> kinkajou use tab completion ?
<BluesKaj> jMerliNz - what a jerk
<kinkajou> idk iam a total noob
<kinkajou> =P
<Agent_bob> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Agent_bob> use the force luke
<citrusflavord> also it idents paragraphs
<BluesKaj> kinkajou, you must uninstall the old ati-fglrx driver first
<citrusflavord> indents*
<kinkajou> with that link you sent?
<kinkajou> right?
<BluesKaj> follow the uninstall instructions on the page i just posted above
<kinkajou> when i type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" i get
<kinkajou> The program 'gksu' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<kinkajou> sudo apt-get install gksu
<kinkajou> bash: gksu: command not found
<kinkajou> 'gksu' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<kinkajou> sudo apt-get install gksu
<kinkajou> for the first part
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> kdesu
<Agent_bob> gksu is for gnome's
<kinkajou> Failed to open device
<kinkajou> sh:
<kinkajou> gedit: not found
<kinkajou> ...
<Agent_bob> kate
<kinkajou> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<kinkajou>   Major opcode:  146
<kinkajou>   Minor opcode:  3
<kinkajou>   Resource id:  0x0
<Agent_bob> if it starts with 'G' it's probably bnomish
<Agent_bob> gnomish
<Agent_bob> and that's expected.   it's the wacom devices in the xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> that error is not an error
<Agent_bob> it's intentional via the ubuntu team
<citrusflavord> koffice vrs open office. disscuse
<Agent_bob> so no networking guru's around,,,,   not even jucato ?
<Agent_bob> citrusflavord #kubuntu-offtopic
<kinkajou> iam so confused
<kinkajou> >.<
<BluesKaj> kinkajou, no try this one instead then : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4-inst.html
* reganomics is away: Gone away for now.
<kinkajou> i was using that but right at number 2 of automatic driver installation i couldnt open the fole...
<Agent_bob> bot attack
<Agent_bob> !ops | bot attack
<ubotu> bot attack: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<gnomefreak> in here?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Dragnslcr> Looks like it's just a netsplit to me
<BluesKaj> kinkajou, Automatic or Custom Driver Installations
<gnomefreak> eh they are being klined afaik
<nalioth> Agent_bob: yes, we know
<gnomefreak> Dragnslcr: its bots
<nalioth> it's happening in #ubuntu
<kinkajou> automatic
<Agent_bob> nope.    : #kubuntu (Excess Flood   <<<  not net split.  and not on the same server either.
<GuHHH> yeah
<kinkajou> by the first picture lol
<GuHHH> i saw it
<Agent_bob> nalioth k.
<elpez> is there a command to restart usb drivers without restarting the whole machine?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, just saw all the messages in #ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by mneptok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - we have just experienced problems. Some of you have been involuntarily removed from the IRC network. We are sorry for the inconvenience. NOTICE - You need to be registered in order to speak, please follow the instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<GuHHH> Agent_bob: that was strange
<Agent_bob> GuHHH sorry.   i didn't do it...  </shrugs>
<GuHHH> Agent_bob: what?
<Agent_bob> just reported what i saw.
* mode/#kubuntu [-rR]  by LjL-Temp
<elpez> hello?
<BluesKaj> ppl will slowly come back
<BluesKaj> !hello elpez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello elpez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elpez> is there a command to restart the usb drivers but not the computer?
<BluesKaj> hehe
* dthacker is not a bot
<BluesKaj> elpez, are they listed in /media?
<elpez> well no... i actually want it for the webcam
<elpez> ekiga sometimes makes it work fine but sometimes it screws up
<|TroubleMaker|> having a grub problem, just installed a new 500 gig hd and installed kubuntu and when i try to boot i get a grub 18 error. suggestions?
<Agent_bob> if i have some gateway boxen like,   world---modem-(gw0)box0-eth---hub---eth0-(gw1)box1-eth1---eth0-(gw2)box2-eth1---switch2---****    and hub is in the 174.* net but switch2 is in the 192.* class   is there any way i can make box1 do 192 on both cards ?   the reason is that sometimes boxen get moved to the other side of the complex and thus other a class  nothing using hdcp.  so...  ???
<glenn> Hey, I have a question about connecting to my wireless network off of Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> but the thing is  if i make the bcast ==  for eth0 and eth1 on a give box then i can only communicate with one side of that box  the other half of the network is unaccessable
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|, windows is on the drive too ?
<|TroubleMaker|> no
<|TroubleMaker|> single boot
<Agent_bob> one shoe boxen :)
<fawx> is there like a games channel?
<Agent_bob> maybe this isn't the place for this...
<Agent_bob> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|, do you get any grub menu at all , even if you hit the esc key after the memtest
<|TroubleMaker|> the same klive cd instalecd flawless on the 20 gig drive i removed
<|TroubleMaker|> i didnt try esc
<deusexmachina> is there a way to install an older dist i have gutsy but its too buggy and i can use feisty's live cd because of x server issues on install any ideas?
<fawx> i take it ubot is a bot..
<|TroubleMaker|> i see  grub loading 1.5 then grub loading please wait then error 18
<justin__> how do i shut down x server to install a driver?
<Agent_bob> deusexmachina dapper  alternate install cd
<Agent_bob> justin__ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Agent_bob> justin__ to restart it    s/stop/start/
* mode/#kubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by ChanServ
<fawx> weird..
<|TroubleMaker|> BluesKaj, esc does not pull a menu
<Agent_bob> !grub | |TroubleMaker|
<ubotu> |TroubleMaker|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|, when booting up , ctrl+alt+F2 and at the prompt : sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst .scroll down til you find hiddenmenu..type # in front of hiddenmenu.
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|, then exit and save
<Agent_bob> .abo.wanadoo.fr
<BluesKaj> yeah, the flooder
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: back.
<justin__> ok so i installed my video drivers.. now why can't I increase my resolution beyond 1024x768 -.-
<BluesKaj> howdy
<justin__> it's hurting my eyes it's so big
<aguitel> wich is linux os look like vista?
<|TroubleMaker|> BluesKaj, no joy
<tyler_> Where can I report a Gutsy bug? I have been looking forward to the new kernal because it should recognize blank dvds, but it doesn't.
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|, do you have access to the /boot/grub/menu.lst from where you are?
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<justin__> ok so i installed my video drivers.. now why can't I increase my resolution beyond 1024x768 -.-
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|,if so pastebin it for us
<justin__> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|TroubleMaker|> BluesKaj, aparently not, i havent been able to get it to boot so not able to see the hard drive....might could try to mount the drive to a live cd boot
<justin__> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Agent_bob> !grub | |TroubleMaker| i think you could follow the recover after install  link here
<ubotu> |TroubleMaker| i think you could follow the recover after install  link here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BluesKaj> |TroubleMaker|, have you heard of the " ..it's mighty handy
<BluesKaj> Super Grub Disk "
<|TroubleMaker|> have not heard of it
<ubuntu__> hi
<BluesKaj> it'll help solve yer grub prob ...live cd
<ubuntu__> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hi ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> i need help
<ubuntu__> anyone speak spanish?
<ubuntu__> pm pls
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu__> ok thx
<ubuntu__> i need the ports of server kubuntu.es
<Agent_bob> 6667   ?
<|TroubleMaker|> ubuntu__, type /join #kubuntu-es
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ type  /join #kubuntu-es
<Agent_bob> heheh |TroubleMaker|
<Agent_bob> so i'm slow.
<hoens> I don't have any adept managers open but it still saysthat I can't modify anything. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hoens> what does that do Agent_bob?
<Agent_bob> idk
<timbo__> hi
<ubuntu__> no me puedo conectar xd
<timbo__> does anyone else in here have an acer laptop?
<fuzzyhair> I do
<fuzzyhair> what model do you have?
<timbo__> did you get your multimedia keys to work?
<nosrednaekim> timbo__: what model?
<timbo__> without the fn key
<timbo__> acer aspire 5610z
<fuzzyhair> I have a 3680. All work for me except volume, which I have to change with the surround slider in th emixer
<fuzzyhair> the mixer*
<nosrednaekim> timbo__: when you define a shortcut, make sure you click the advanced button and click " mulitple keys"
<nosrednaekim> and then press your Fn+key
<timbo__> humm ill have to check it out.  I have only been on *buntu for about a week, before that it was sabayon
<timbo__> My laptop runs so much faster with buntu though
<nosrednaekim> timbo__: notice that little trick will only work with kubuntu though... not sure how ubuntu/GNOME does it
<timbo__> yeah i did
<timbo__> I'm on kde, sorry i dont like gnome
<nosrednaekim> neither do I... say "kubuntu" so we know you are a KDE freak tho ;)
<timbo__> ok lol
<Agent_bob> that's why i always say *buntu nosrednaekim  :)
<timbo__> i have gotten a lot of grief for using kde over Gnome,  Gnome remindes me of the 90's so i dont use it lopl
<nosrednaekim> timbo__: you won'tfind greif here :)
<timbo__> I have noticed that in the forums
<timbo__> Kubuntu and ubuntu seems to have a nicer atmosphere than several of the other dristo's
<timbo__> distro's*
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<Agent_bob> gnome support -vs- kde support in ubuntu is like 4:1  so no wonder.
<nosrednaekim> tho we do have our flamefests ;)
<fuzzyhair> The main reason I am using Kubuntu is for Amarok. Everything else runs equally, so why not?
<fuzzyhair> +it's beautiful
<jim> I have a question about memory, when I first boot into Kbuntu KDE System Guard says I'm using 400 MB of 503 MB, htop says I'm using 167 MB of 503 MB. Why the discrepancy? Is it normal to use so much before opening anything (except the two sytem monitors I mentioned)?
<nosrednaekim> yalp.. amarok is THE killer app
<nosrednaekim> jim: the first includes cache and buffers, the second only counts RAM used as RAM
<Agent_bob> jim in toronto konsole command    free -m   note that two lines are give for the ram  one with the buffers and cash one without
* Agent_bob just uses mem.sh
<jim> Thanks this makes more sense. And does this memory use seem normal?
<Agent_bob> yes
<nosrednaekim> jim: thats really good
<nosrednaekim> i'm using 378MB
<fawx> ummm...is there a way 2 use flash player
<Agent_bob> if you had 2G ksysguard would show about 95% used
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<fawx> on kubuntu
<jim> Ok just sometimes my machine locks up and trying to sort out why?
<timbo__> flashplayer 9?
<fawx> yes
<Agent_bob> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<timbo__> nice
<fawx> i have feistyshould i run it through wine
<timbo__> I like nice botz
<fawx> lol
<Agent_bob> mem.sh http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39986
<jim> One other question. I'm running a P4 so SMP, htop shows 2 cpus and ksysguard only 1, is that 1 an average of the 2?
<Juacom99> can anyoen plese help me find a page to download onboard video card drivers plese
<Agent_bob> Juacom99 i don't think you'll find an "onboard" driver.  hehhe   what chipset ?    lspci or lshw can reviel that.
<Juacom99> [Sis] 696
<Juacom99> or something like that
<Agent_bob> ah sis should be already there.
<Juacom99> there where??
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Agent_bob> grep sis /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fuzzyhair> I had Ubuntu Gutsy, and installed Kubuntu-desktop. Now I have some left over programs. Will autoremove do the trick?
<Juacom99> i wtite that??
<Agent_bob> yes it will look for the driver in the config file
<Juacom99>         Driver          "sis"
<Juacom99> it returm me this
<Agent_bob> yep you are using the sis driver already.
<Agent_bob> so what's the problem ?
<Juacom99> i'm tering to play a game
<Agent_bob> ah no 3D accel   right.
<Juacom99> and i'm getting a error message when i  ejecute it
<Juacom99> right
<Agent_bob> i don't think i can help with that.
<Agent_bob> maybe someone else can.
<Juacom99> i try almost everything :S
<Agent_bob> but it's not very likely.    i don't think that chipset does hardware 3D period
<Agent_bob> someone spanke me if i'm wrong,  but that's what i came to for a conclusion.
* Agent_bob has one onboard sis trident    no 3D here mate
<timbo__> I think my aunts emachine has sis
<Agent_bob> Juacom99  also of note,  if you start to add a card,   ati is not as well supported at this time as nvidia,   just a thought.
<timbo__> I have an ati all inwonder x600 and even microcrap vista dont utilize it, makes me wish i would of spend 200 bucks on nvidia now :((
<Agent_bob> oh lets not be mean.  it's not microcrap.  just plain M$ will do...
<Agent_bob> :)
<killermach> Agent_bob: and microcrap would denote tiny amount  of feces  and that's just not true
<Agent_bob> i have an nvidia that would do 3d if i could find a driver for it.  ubuntu and nvidia just doesn't support it anymore.
<Agent_bob> killermach prezactly.
<jim> when doing an apt-get upgrade why are these packages being held back ie. The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<killermach> don't buy vista, wait 2 years. then try vista.. let someone else work the bugs and unsightliness out of any new OS
<Agent_bob> jim cause you didn't do   dist-upgraded
<timbo__> point is that i bought this expensive card and the only os that i can use it with is xp
<Agent_bob> jim cause you didn't do   dist-upgrade
<timbo__> Oh well time for a new puter anyways
<timbo__> Vista came with my laptop
<Agent_bob> throw your old junk out where i can find it. :)
<timbo__> lol
<jim> Agent_bob, thanks but isn't a dist_upgrade only for when the next version of kubuntu is stable?
<timbo__> Thats actually where i got my first pentium
<Agent_bob> jim no.
<Agent_bob> jim just  apt-get dist-upgrade      but,  if you are using propritary drivers you'll have to reinstall them for the newer kernel.
<jim> Thanks , just left Fedora and Yum so this is new to me. I thought dist-upgrade would load 7.10 Beta?
<Agent_bob> no it wont
<Dragnslcr> Not until 7.10 is an official version
<Agent_bob> you have to change the sources.list for that.
<timbo__> I find my self trying to emerge portage all the time lol
<jim> Agent_bob: thanks. I was wondering why I had an older kernel still : )
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr well it would now if you change the sources.list file
<Agent_bob> jim that's why.
<jim> Great . Thanks : )
<Agent_bob> timbo__ heh i know the feeling.   i install with  urpmi   and remove with   urpme     it was so much easier to just write a script than to change the habbit ....
<Agent_bob> sometimes i even tell people in here to urpm***  then use the backspace before posting it....
<timbo__> haha glad im not alone
<timbo__> I like having a packet manager, saves googling time
<timbo__> well shall i say a "nice" packet manager
<Agent_bob> urpmq <string>        translated to *buntu'ish is   apt-cache search <string>
<fawx> i can't listen to music frum imeem or my myspace...ugh
<fawx> bot help pwease
<jim> Do most people use cron to do their apt-get udate and upgrade?
<Agent_bob> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<timbo__> Only reason i didnt come to buntu earlier is cause of wine doors, but then i googled "ubuntu wine-doors" and found out that i could install it and here i am
<timbo__> !wine-doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> jim i'm not most people   better ask them   :)
<Juacom99> witch is the best windos emulator for kubuntu??
<fawx> witch?
<timbo__> which
<timbo__> ?
<pillowpants> Juacom99 : theres pretty much one that i know of, wine
<Agent_bob> windows emulator ?    is there such a thing ?
<jim> does Agent Bob use cron to keep things up to date : )
<Agent_bob> jim no.
<timbo__> cough cough, not an emulator lol
<fawx> wine is weird
<pillowpants> Juacom99 : and for games, cedega
<fawx> but's it's called witch
<pillowpants> fawx: it works, ive got tons of stuff to work with it
<Juacom99> sorry about my english :$
<Juacom99> i'm using wine  to run ares
<fawx> maplestory
<timbo__> wine doors has flash8 writer, media player and ie at the click of a button
<Juacom99> but it do0n't look good
<fawx> i need it 2 work but it's fighting so hard not 2
<fawx> does witch?
<pillowpants> ubotu: !witch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about witch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timbo__> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Agent_bob> jim i setup cron a few times   just to learn the in's and out's of it,  haven't used it for anything really.    i even disable the "default" cron jobs.   if one of my computers starts doing something without my input i know to look into what is happening.
<timbo__> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<timbo__> That is what i was looking for
<fawx> whut is kubuntu
<Juacom99> thank i know wine i was looking for an alternative
<timbo__> <~~is on kubuntu
<jim> Agent Bob: I haven't used it yet but I figured apt-get may be something it could do for me?
<Agent_bob> fawx kubutnu = ubuntu base system + kde     whereas  ubuntu = ubuntu base + gnome
<fawx> me too i jsut was trying 2 c whut tha bot would say
<timbo__> what is kubuntu
<timbo__> ! what is kubuntu
<Agent_bob> jim it surely can.   but i find that completely unattended apt can leave you in the dark wondering why the lights are off
<Jucato> !kubuntu | timbo__
<ubotu> timbo__: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<fawx> damn u timbo
<fawx> !bull
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bull - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> !bullshit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bullshit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !language | fawx
<fawx> ok
<timbo__> lol
<ubotu> fawx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fawx> srry
<timbo__> good place, i think while im on my travels i will start to recommend kubuntu
<timbo__> A pipe fitter thats a puter geek, what a combo haha
<fawx> ::sigh::
<Agent_bob> plumber extrordanaire
<Agent_bob> cat - | man
<timbo__> Dang, I hit the wrong button
<timbo__> ! Timbo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timbo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<timbo__> bot abuse lol, there is nothing else going on in here, sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@p54BD2085.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> hey.    hey you with the funny looking ip
<lavacano201014> oats
<fawx> back whut are tha p2p programs for linux?
<fawx> if any1 knows
<Agent_bob> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Jucato> depends on what kind of p2p
<fawx> any
<Jucato> look up then :)
<fawx> like 4 music nd stuff
<Agent_bob>                                     ^
<fawx> oh..
<timbo__> isnt that theft? I would use frostwire if i did anything
<timbo__> but google is much easier
<timbo__> and faster
<fawx> frostwire is 4 linux
<fawx> ??
<Jucato> !frostwire > fawx
<Agent_bob> timbo__ you could use them in a not so leagle fasion,   but you don't have too.
<fawx> thx
<jim> what does it mean when 1 of my cpus says nan% in htop, now 99.9% and I'm not doing anything???
<MythbuntuGuest27> hello
<fawx> i a nub
<fawx> i'm a nub
<timbo__> ahhh, i would use g2p if you just wanted to download without sharing
<Agent_bob> i would use ssh
<MythbuntuGuest27> how do you do that?
<Agent_bob> scp
<timbo__> goto google and type g2p
<timbo__> or go to walmart? jk
<MythbuntuGuest27> i need to copy files from my windows laptop to my kubuntu box
<MythbuntuGuest27> what is best?
<Agent_bob> rsync
<Agent_bob> scp is easy.   samba works
<MythbuntuGuest27> i tried samba could not see my windows
<MythbuntuGuest27> how i use scp?
<Agent_bob> wrong workgroup name ?
<timbo__> what ver. of windows
<MythbuntuGuest27> xp
<Agent_bob> MythbuntuGuest27 setup ssh server on one and use scp from the other
<timbo__> have a router?
<MythbuntuGuest27> i have a wireless router
<level1_> Hi, theres a problem I've been having in feisty, debian, and now gutsy.  In short, sometimes (not all the time) I resume from suspend and the keyboard and touchpad don't work
<level1_> usb mouses still work
<Zelut> what should I use for a tomboy replacement in KDE? just for random notes, etc?
<Agent_bob> !tomboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> ooops
<jim> what would cause 1 of my cpus to jump to 99. % and stay there with next to nothing running?
<Agent_bob> thought there was an infonode on that.
<Kr4t05> jim: the 400MB is just the cache.
<Kr4t05> Oh... Wait.
<Kr4t05> Nevermind.
<Jucato> Zelut: KNotes, Basket
<Jucato> !info tomboy | Agent_bob
<ubotu> agent_bob: tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1167 kB, installed size 4104 kB
<Kr4t05> For some reason, my scroll bar got stuck about 40 minutes ago. :P
<Agent_bob> jim sounds like something working.   and top should show what it is
<level1_> anyway, as for my keyboard problem, could I blacklist my keyboard driver?
<level1_> would that help?
<Zelut> Jucato: I find Knotes a bit lacking in comparison.  I'll try Basket.
<Agent_bob> Jucato yeah i thought there was an infonode on it though
<Agent_bob> Jucato seems your boss removes infonodes like i remove apps/packages.       :)
<jim> Agent Bob: strange but top shows nothing above 1.0% cpu usage
<timbo__> dang, i think i just blew one of my speakers up on my laptop
<Agent_bob> why have more than one infonode,   all the rest can just be a symlink to that one....   ;/
<Agent_bob> jim  then i don't know.   but i would question the accuracy of ksysguard then
<jim> timbo_: ouch
<MythbuntuGuest27> so how i see my windows files from my kubuntu box?
<timbo__> yeah, was watching my daughter rock out to "four horsemen" and one started to make a cracking sound
<MythbuntuGuest27> how i use samba
<Agent_bob> !samba
<jim> it is htop that shows 99% and everything is very unresponsive so something is going on. I wonder if my CPU is defective?
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Kr4t05> I have a question about vsound. Anyone here know anything about it?
<MythbuntuGuest27> do i share my windows folders?
<timbo__> are both your computers on the same network?
<Agent_bob> jim and htop doesn't show what is max/ing it out ?
<MythbuntuGuest27> yes
<MythbuntuGuest27> same new work
<MythbuntuGuest27> network
<timbo__> I dont remember much about xp, but is it like vista where you have to tell it to be seen on your networl
<timbo__> network
<level1_> how can I figure out what my keyboard drivers are?  I'm using a dell E1705
<jim> ooo now /bin/bash is showing 100% cpu usage. This happened in Fedora too which is why I left it behind?
<timbo__> alt+f2 then type in kcontrol on kde and its in there
<timbo__> i think
<Agent_bob> oh.   and for the record,  about yestergo's Q on monitering io by device  " xosview "   does NOT fit the bill.
<Agent_bob> only interrupts 0-15  disk is not per bus  network is not per card   too many short commings to name them all.
<wckdkl0wn> what would i play .flv with?
<timbo__> doesnt vlc play them
<timbo__> ?
<wckdkl0wn> havent tryed that one
<wckdkl0wn> but i wll now
<jim> htop is running super slow now  but it did show /bin/bash at 100%. Only updateing every 5 minutes or so I guess cuz CPU is maxed out
<Agent_bob> don't get me wrong   xosview is good for what it was written for.   but it's not an  io meter  per'se
<timbo__> how old is your computer? cause im only on a laptop and barely using any resources
<Agent_bob> jim hmmm try killing htop and see if it's it doing that.
<Agent_bob> if the system speeds up to normal it was htop  if not   then no.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Agent_bob> SilentDis
<SilentDis> 'lo Agent_bob
<SilentDis> figured i'd come hang out here while i do all my update crap lol
<jim> ok killed htop but typing is painfully slow so still chugging along. Laptop is fairly new HP ZD7000 P4
<Agent_bob> jim then it wasn't htop      maybe    sudo killall /bin/bash
<SilentDis> laptop is going Xubuntu 6.10 -> Xubuntu 7.04 via alt cd, downloading alt cd for Ubuntu 7.04 to upgrade housemate's computer... i'm really lax on this stuff lol
<jim> Agent_bob ok. I may lose ya but I'll be back : )
<timbo__> im still kind of a newb, is this good or bad http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2673/snapshot1hl9.png
<Agent_bob> probably not.
<jim> /bin/bash
<Chris968> hello, how to i add software sources?
<Chris968> to=do
<Agent_bob> !repos | Chris968
<ubotu> Chris968: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Chris968> thank you
<SilentDis> Chris968: the jist of it is adding extra lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  the info Agent_bob sent is much more detailed and helpful though :)
* Agent_bob thinks seriously about doing    rm /bin/bash    just to see what happens
<timbo__> eh what happened Agent_bob
<timbo__> lol
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: sudo mv /bin/bash /bin/bash-borkded :)
<Agent_bob> SilentDis already have a copy   so rm would be fine.
<Agent_bob> and it's not my shell
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: yeah lol
<Chris968> :)
<Agent_bob> just wondering how many scripts would break
<fawx> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> !uninstall packages
<SilentDis> fawx: what are you looking to uninstall?
<Agent_bob> i guess if i didn't use dpkg any more, it wouldn't matter...
<fawx> umm..sum games
<fawx> do i have2 do every game nd then remove
<Agent_bob> fawx same way you installed only in reverse
<SilentDis> fawx: are they installed from .deb files, via the repos?
<fawx> kk
<fawx> uh..dunno
<fawx> hold on
<Agent_bob> fawx you can check with     dpkg -l | grep -ie <string>    where <string> is part of the package name or info about it.
<SilentDis> fawx: Agent_bob is right, usually you can use whatever package manager you prefer, and just remove them.  be it command line (sudo aptitude remove game-name), or via a gui (adept, etc)
<fawx> ok
<Agent_bob> SilentDis or even     make uninstall
<Agent_bob> or   bash file.run --remove
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<SilentDis> fawx: or, if they're just a directory in your home (like UT2k4 or Q3A, whatever), you can just delete the directory, and any icons in your menus.
<jim> II did killall /bin/bash but cpu 1 still 99.3%
<fawx> the whole directory will get rid of them
<Agent_bob> jim still showing that bash is the cause ?
<jimmacdonald> so some guy just came into ubuntu-ak making fun of me because of the way I greeted people in the room... mind you that I am an op in that room.
<jim> at the top of htop is sysguard at 1.8% ?
<Agent_bob> jimmacdonald so did you show him the door   or were you patient with the jojo  ?
<jimmacdonald> I was polite the first couple of times.
<Agent_bob> jim and system is still slow as yesterdays windows ?
<Agent_bob> errrr i mean tomarrows windows     sorry.
<holycow> jimmacdonald: instant ban
<holycow> i wouldn't even think about it
* Agent_bob notes that that is why holycow is not an op
<SilentDis> lol
<jim> yes it is. Some characters take 10 secs to appear after typing them?
<jimmacdonald> now now... we are suposed to be the face of Ubuntu and show that we are above belittling users...
<holycow> lol
<holycow> who the fuck do  you think you are anyway?
<holycow> lol
<Agent_bob> jim i don't know.   i'm not familear with that issue.    i'll defer to anyone that has been there.
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: good call.
<jimmacdonald> but I did ask him if he wanted to learn why he shouldn't make fun of IRC ops before I kicked him
<SilentDis> quick question:  2 'net connections, one via eth0, the other managed by kppp.  the kppp connection is much faster (EVDO vs dialup).  I can bring down eth0 and, of course, everything routes through the kppp connection... is there a way to keep eth0 up so i can use network resources, but have everything 'net related go through my kppp connection?
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido which ?
<Daisuke_Ido> !language | holycow, you should know better by now
<ubotu> holycow, you should know better by now: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: on why he isn't an op :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> yeah that.
<Agent_bob> one reason when offered i declined.
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i could never do it
<Alp`> whats your favorite pdf viewer?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: thank you :)
<holycow> as the face of ubuntu, ubuntu ops really haven't a great reputation
<holycow> although some improvement has been noticed
<Agent_bob> when things have been, shall we say, hard to handle, then in here i would probably do something like   /ban *
<holycow> ultimately if the dude was acting unprovoked instant band really is in order
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: and you think you could do better with your potty mouth?
* Jucato prepares to raise the !offtopic thingy btw
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: funny you ask, you notice i've never applied or asked to be an op?
<jim> anyone else have any suggestions for why my cpu shows 100% when I'm doing nothing ?
<Daisuke_Ido> just that you were bringing up what you would do in a similar situation
<Jucato> um.. can you please take this outside?
<Daisuke_Ido> no harm done
<Agent_bob> Jucato while you are here,  can you have a look at jim.
<Jucato> jim: what does top/htop/ksysguard say? which process is doing it?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: trying to
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: but...  my pc's in here :\
* SilentDis automatically declines all op offers, knowing she's not cut out for it
<Agent_bob> ty.
<Jucato> I'm not really good at looking at people
<Agent_bob> speeking of offtopic Jucato
<Agent_bob> :)
<fawx> were u guys born with linux in ur heads>..
<holycow> naw, you absorb it through osmosis
* Jucato wishes
<holycow> same as windows or osx
<Agent_bob> fawx no,   i just sat so close to it,  it soaked in through my pours
<SilentDis> fawx: I dunno.  i sleep with my kubuntu cds under my pillow, hoping to make up for my microsoft use days :P
<jMerliN> ok, anyone here think they can help mah?
<fawx> linux is weird but i like it
<primary> quick question - i just installed kubuntu 7.04 and i am having problems getting it to support 3d accel. on my ati radeon 9600pro, i have gone through several of the howto's but none seem to work, has anyone else here managed to set theirs up?
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | jMerliN
<ubotu> jMerliN: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<holycow> fawx: actually linux is logical
<holycow> fawx: its just that you have 15 years of doing things the wrong way
<jim> Jucato: that is the strange thing the top process shows .5% now (ksysguard) but htop shows total cpu load of 99.3% on CPU 1 0.7% on CPU2
<fawx> logically weird
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: that fails here because 99.99999999999999999999999% of the time, when you ask a question it goes unanswered.
<Agent_bob> fawx it's only wierd as long as you "think M$" when you get that out of your system everything else is wierd.
<fawx> ugh...
<NickPresta> jMerliN, direct yourself to !patience :)
<Jucato> jim: oh dual core? sorry don't know that stuff..
<jMerliN> NickPresta: 2 hours waiting isn't patience?  fail.
<holycow> fawx: it takes quite a long time to unlearn doing things wrong however
<fawx> i grew up windows i'm srry i blame society
<SilentDis> fawx: i actually have problems going back to the micorosft way of doing things now.  things just seem to flow a lot more logically in linux.
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're obviously here at the wrong time, and now you've just ensured you're part of that group that will never get an answer from me, HAND, HTH, GLHF.
<bazhang> hi jMerliN
<jMerliN> bazhang: hi
<fawx> windows is 2 easy
<holycow> thats wrong actually
<timbo__> do you have your settings on performance or powersavings?
<holycow> linux is easier
<NickPresta> jMerliN, you have the forums, google, and you can wait here. If you don't get an answer via those 3 methods, then you can complain.
<holycow> and far more powerfull
<earl_> hey guys, i was doing an apt-get upgrade earlier today and it was doing something pretty massive, my wired connection came out while it was in progress
<NickPresta> jMerliN, feel free to ask your question again
<holycow> but you have 15 years of bad training
<Jucato> jMerliN: btw, there are other sources of information if you can't get an answer in here. there is help.ubuntu.com/community and the ubuntuforums
<Agent_bob> jMerliN still how to slow the mosue down question ?
<earl_> and now i cannot apt-get upgrade or i get the following error message after a bunch of other things
<holycow> you just THINK its easier becasue  you forgot what it took to learn it
<Daisuke_Ido> not much, actually
<fawx> no cuz once u kno linux everything else should be easier i think
<jMerliN> Jucato: looked at the forums and faq pages, neither could answer.
<SilentDis> earl_: what errors are you getting?
<jMerliN> kinda fails then
<holycow> fawx: however, regardless of what we say, we know you won't believe us until about 1.5 years from now
<Daisuke_Ido> windows *is* easier, there's no command line to contend with :)
<fawx> n0o0o00o0o0o
<Chris968> when i try to connect to a remote pc via rdp i get the following error message: could not start rdesktop. make sure rdesktop is installed properly
<holycow> when a light bulb goes off an dyou go 'ah damn i've been doing it wrong all this time'
<Jucato> jMerliN: asked in the forums or just looked?
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: i use windows command line quite a lot o.O
<earl_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<earl_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Daisuke_Ido> but being so much easier is one of its inherent flaws :)
<fawx> 1.5 that's a long time
<holycow> fawx: well its your fault for being in the windows cult
<Jucato> earl_: you are on gutsy right?
<jMerliN> Jucato: looked, i've asked questions in the forum before and had the thread sink to the bottom of the page with 0 replies but hundreds of views.
<earl_> yea.
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: unless you're talking about powershell, good luck getting anything done with it :)
<jim> It is a P4 SMP show htop shows 2 cpus
<Jucato> earl_: it's a known issue. a fix is on the way
<earl_> oh. okay.
<Jucato> earl_: and gutsy issued in #ubuntu+1 please
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: that's what vbscript is for :D
<fawx> i blame tha schools
<Chris968> throught krdc
* Daisuke_Ido pats jMerliN on the back...  you poor poor man
<earl_> for the record, is there anyway i can just skip that file and apt-get upgrade the rest of the upgradable files?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm so sorry
<holycow> that too, people tend to go along with what their friends do, *nod*
<jMerliN> :)
<SilentDis> earl_: first thing i'd try is blowing away that file, doing a "sudo aptitude remove --purge cupsys", and making sure it is gone from /var/cache/apt/archives as well.  then reinstalling it
<fawx> no
<Jucato> SilentDis: no. it's an issue in gutsy right now
<timbo__> people sure dont like windows in these channels lol
<bazhang> does anyone know of a way to get Konqueror to remove history, cookies, cache, passwords, etc., after each session without manually going to each setting, like Firefox does?
<SilentDis> Jucato: ahhhhhh, didn't know we were already moving to gutsy.  that's my fault.
<holycow> timbo__: once bitten twice shy
<fawx> my friend told me about linux that's my transition ponit frum windows 2 linux
<Zelut> if I create a new menu entry in Menu Editor does that get written somewhere?
<Daisuke_Ido> timbo__: it has its uses, it really does, i was speaking against vbscript :)
<Zelut> I notice its not adding a file to /usr/share/applications/kde/*.desktop
<Agent_bob> earl_ it's simply a broken package.   that happens some times.     you can remove cupsys   and then upgrade   i think
<MS-Suse> i need to mount and format a usb stick, who can help?
<holycow> timbo__: if ms actually played nice no one would care, but they really go out of their way to act immorally
<jMerliN> Questions: 1. How do I lower the acceleration of my mouse below 1.0x because that is still WAY too fast.  2. How do I raise the resolution of my desktop above 1024x768 without manually editing the x11 config file?
<Jucato> Zelut: that's for system-wide/system-installed items. ~/.local/share/applications/ is for the user
<fawx> which toke place 2 weeks ago -_-
<timbo__> ah, I have both on both my puters so i dont care
<SilentDis> MS-Suse: usually, *ubuntu mounts the stick for you, so you can pull the data
<Zelut> Jucato: thank you.
<peter_>  does any know how to connect a blue tooth headset ?
<holycow> timbo__: just when you think they might understand you wait a bit and they pull stuff like the ooxml fiasco standardization recently
<earl_> actually i just went into adept, did a full upgrade and then removed cupsys from the list of changes. seems like it's going through okay.
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse you format then mount,   never format a mounted fs.
<earl_> cupsys isn't really necessary for me anyway, i am not printing anything right now
<SilentDis> MS-Suse: then, you can use a graphical editor (such as gparted) or the command line to repartition/format it
<holycow> MS-Suse: haha love the nick
<Jucato> could the windows discussion please be taken to #kubuntu-offtopic!!
<holycow> thats what i'm calling novell from now on
<holycow> ms-suse :)
<fawx> is there any way 2 go awya w/ out it being global
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic !!
<fawx> ??
<earl_> Jucato: are there any such "known issues" about amarok in gutsy?
<Jucato> earl_: not sure. haven't had any issues. better ask in #ubuntu+1
<SilentDis> quick question:  2 'net connections, one via eth0, the other managed by kppp.  the kppp connection is much faster (EVDO vs dialup).  I can bring down eth0 and, of course, everything routes through the kppp connection... is there a way to keep eth0 up so i can use network resources, but have everything 'net related go through my kppp connection?
<MS-Suse> ok , i think the usb stick is formated with raiserfs or its not formated at all
<earl_> actually
<fawx> jucato sorry...........
<MS-Suse> holycow, thanks, i like it too
<earl_> i'll try that, thanks
<Sassuke> sry das ich hier de red aber bruchte dringend hilfe und im de channel schlafen schon alle :(
<Jucato> fawx: /away is something you do per IRC server, not per channel, afaik
<Jucato> !de | Sassuke
<ubotu> Sassuke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hydrogen> !de | Sassuke
<Sassuke> sagte ich doch gerade da schlafen alle :(
<hydrogen> !${de} << file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de} << file - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> SilentDis probably with route.     route add default gw pppd     or something like that.
<jMerliN> Questions: 1. How do I lower the acceleration of my mouse below 1.0x because that is still WAY too fast.  2. How do I raise the resolution of my desktop above 1024x768 without manually editing the x11 config file?
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: thanks...  ubotu, time to pick your brain a bit...
<Jucato> jMerliN: #1 is probably hardcoded into KDE. you can ask in #kde to be sure
<MS-Suse> SilentDis, is there a kde alternative to gparted?
<bazhang> MS-Suse: hi
<MS-Suse> bazhang, hi
<holycow> kparted
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse qtparted
<Jucato> jMerliN: #2 KDE only uses the available resolutions in xorg.conf. if the resolution isn't there, you can't add it. afaik
<holycow> lol oh thats it
<holycow> heh
<bazhang> MS-Suse: love your username.
<jMerliN> Jucato: the kubuntu 7.04 distro comes with a maximum of 1027x768 which is way way way too small
<MS-Suse> i got kicked out from #suse for "annoying"?
<bazhang> hahaha
<hydrogen> serves you right.
<jMerliN> i tried adding 1280x1024 manually by just putting "1280x1024" in front of the 1024x768 one and when i restarted i get a black screen.
<jMerliN> gg
<letalis> jMerliN: youre still in here spreading FUD?
<letalis> lol
<holycow> you need the right refresh rates in your xorg.conf file jMerliN
<Agent_bob> jMerliN "kubuntu 7.04 distro comes with a maximum of 1027x768" <<<  what are you on ?
<hydrogen> I want sopme!
<Chris968> im having trouble with Krdc, when i try to connect i get the following error: could not start rdesktop: make sure rdesktop is installed properly. i dont understand why it would not be installed properly as it came preinstalled
<jMerliN> holycow: like they're incorrect -.-
<Agent_bob> yep
<jMerliN> Agent_bob: surely then the video adapter I have is completely INCAPABLE of running any higher than 1024x768 says kubuntu then?
<jMerliN> that's bad news for the gaming world then.
<Zelut> Jucato: thank you.  Now I notice katapult doesn't find my manually installed application.  Is there a way to update that as well?
<jMerliN> i should go call nvidia and tell them that a $400 video card can't output any higher
<bazhang> jMerliN: where's the z?
<letalis> jMerliN: what card do you have?
<jMerliN> 8800 GTS
<Agent_bob> jMerliN jsut because you don't understand how xorg works,  don't spew your crap in here.
<holycow> sorry thought it might of been that.  what else have you tried?
* hydrogen sighs
<hydrogen> lets all be nice
<Chris968> i have another pc beside me running vista which is able to connect and login to the remote pc without any problems
<Agent_bob> thank you.
<hydrogen> and fix the problem
<hydrogen> rather than attacking the messanger
<Jucato> Zelut: you have to "refresh" Katapult. Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, then click on Ok w/o modifying anything
<bazhang> yesss.
<hydrogen> and can I have some of whatever it is that you may be smoking?
<hydrogen> I really need it
<letalis> the nvidia driver should be able to handle that
<Jucato> Agent_bob: plesae tone it down...
<Jucato> hydrogen: not helping :/
<letalis> nvidia is pretty with it when it comes to their linux support
<jMerliN> letalis: it did not change the resolution when I installed it.
<jMerliN> and yes, i ran an OpenGL application to make sure the drivers were running properly
<Jucato> jMerliN: did you enable it after installing it?
<letalis> you might have to make the modification yourself
<Jucato> jMerliN: is xorg.conf using n
<letalis> . /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> nvidia and not nv
<hydrogen> It could also be likely that the monitor is reporting odd things to the gfx card
<jMerliN> i made the modification myself and had to re-install kubuntu
<Chris968> someone please  help me :(
<Jucato> glxgears isn't a good test. glxinfo | grep render would be better
<Zelut> Jucato: perfect. thank you again.
<MS-Suse> Agent_bob, qtparted is nice, thanks
<flake> ask away, Chris968
<Chris968> or should i try reinstalling Krdc, would that make any difference?
<Chris968> im having trouble with Krdc, when i try to connect i get the following error: could not start rdesktop: make sure rdesktop is installed properly. i dont understand why it would not be installed properly as it came preinstalled
<flake> could vista be refusing the connection
<Chris968> im connecting to a pc running win2k3 server
<flake> oh
<cool> lo
<cool> gudmrning
<earl_> fellas, if i'm going to restart the computer for a kernel upgrade, is ther any proper process to do it? i.e. log out, then restart, just restart, etc...?
<Chris968> vista is a client just like this kubuntu pc
<Jucato> earl_: kernel upgrade? just restart
<earl_> cool.
<earl_> thanks
<cool> yes
<cool> earl?
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse welcome.
<cool> earl?
<hydrogen> its under a duke
<Jucato> cool: he already rebooted
<hydrogen> and above a peon
<dappermuis> hehe
<cool> okey
<cool> lo jucato
<Jucato> yes?
<Agent_bob> hydrogen depends on the local and era.   could also be and uncrowned king...
<cool> asl pls
<hydrogen> Agent_bob: not in my kingdom
<Agent_bob> oh.
<Jucato> cool: this isn't a channel for chit chat
<hydrogen> thats such an odd way to start off a coversation anyways
<hydrogen> I must say
<bazhang> coreymon77: hey coreymon77
<Jucato> it's the norm in social channels, specially in DALnet and Undernet.. but that's offtopic
<hydrogen> I mean.. I've tried walking up to people on the street and saying "Hi, where do you live?" and most look oddly at me
<Jucato> heh
<bazhang> hahaha
<hydrogen> it gets even worse if I mention sex first :/
<hydrogen> except for that one time..
<Jucato> hydrogen: language please
<hydrogen> but i suppose thats off topic
<hydrogen> is that really offensive language?
<hydrogen> sorry
<se7en^Of^9> what is the channle for kubuntu and compiz again
<se7en^Of^9> ?/
<hydrogen> is there a list of banned words somewhere?
<hydrogen> !xeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xeffects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hydrogen> that one!
<se7en^Of^9> thanks
<Agent_bob> anyway to put / in a file name ?
<hydrogen> nope
<Agent_bob> any <--> way ^
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> I suppose
<jMerliN> brb, re-installing nvidia gfx drivers
<hydrogen> if the filename was hi/lo
<hydrogen> mkdir hi && touch hi/lo
<hydrogen> would be about as close as you could get
<hydrogen> then just always refer to it from the directory higher
<hydrogen> :)
<cool> lo
<cool> i have no gf now.........huhuhuhuhuhuhu
<hydrogen> bad news
<hydrogen> this channels a sausage fest
<Jucato> !offtopic | cool
<ubotu> cool: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hydrogen> you arn't going to have any luck here
* hydrogen goes away before he gets in trouble
<cool> pls help me..............................
<holycow> get a mac
<holycow> they come with a cupon
<Jucato> cool: we can help you with Kubuntu problems. but not with your social life
<holycow> 2 for 1 gf
<cool> huhuhuhuhuhuh
<cool> pls col me her i giv u my number???????????????plsssssssssss
<earl_> jucato, you're pretty knowledgable about um, everything. let's see if you can figure out the following riddle! =)
<Jucato> cool: final warning. stay on topic or leave
<Alp`> cool: you should think about changing your nickname to uncool, due to the fact you're solo now
<earl_> unfortunately, it has to do with wireless, which i'm sure your hearing about
<earl_> err, which i'm sure you're tired of hearing about
<MythbuntuGuest03> is there a linux mce channel
<Jucato> earl_: unfortunately I don't have much experience in wireless. but feel free to join #ubuntu+1 for some help
<earl_> my wireless driver is working. if i type iwlist scan in a terminal it gives me accurate information about all local networks
<Alp`> why #ubuntu + 1 ?
<earl_> alright, i'll ask them
<Jucato> earl_: fortunately for me my wireless "just works"
<Jucato> Alp`: he's on gutsy
<earl_> alp`: i'm on gutsy =)
<MythbuntuGuest03> lol
<Alp`> ok
<earl_> jucato: grrr =P
<cool> sorry 4 disturbing................
<Agent_bob> Alp` he's using 7.10
<Agent_bob> :)
<Alp`> when will gutsy be final?
<Jucato> MythbuntuGuest03: just a guess, have you tried #linuxmce ?
<bazhang> 10/18
<Agent_bob> middle late oct
<Alp`> good good, i cant wait :)
<jMerliN> ok now, what was that command to check the renderer
<jMerliN> just installed the nvidia drivers
<hydrogen> glxinfo | grep render
<Jucato> jMerliN: glxinfo | grep render
<bazhang> Alp`: don't wait! the beta is very stable!
<Alp`> bazhang: mmh but its still beta, right?
<Jucato> except for a current cupsys upgrade bug
<jMerliN> direct rendering: Yes
<jMerliN> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTS/PCI/SSE2
<jMerliN>     GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,
<Agent_bob> bazhang has a broken package atm too
<Jucato> jMerliN: ok it's working
<bazhang> Alp`: yes; but very nice.
<Alp`> bazhang: whats new?
<jMerliN> Jucato: mind assisting me in editing my xorg config?
<bazhang> Agent_bob: not so--instead of installing a broekn package as in the past, the install stopped and wiated.
<Jucato> Alp`: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<Alp`> thx
<bazhang> Alp`: too much tolist.
<Agent_bob> bazhang cupsys
<Jucato> jMerliN: what about it?. does it still not include the proper resolutions for your monitor?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<hydrogen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> Agent_bob: but it didn't install--and macogw said it's being fixed right now;
<jMerliN> Jucato: no, the maximum resolution remains 1024x768
<Jucato> jMerliN: in xorg.conf? then run the command given in the xconfig factoid above
<Agent_bob> bazhang that's why i said has a broken package "atm" at the moment     so don't push someone to hury to upgrade to it.   while you know that something is yet broken
<MS-Suse> Agent_bob, hey qtparted hangs when i try to format the usb stick, any other utility i can use that has a gui?
<bazhang> Agent_bob: sorry for my enthusiasm
<Agent_bob> it's one thing when you don't know.  it's quite another when you do.
<Jucato> MS-Suse: gparted?
<MS-Suse> Jucato, will try, but isnt it same thing just different gui?
<jMerliN> brb, restarting X
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse i'd do it by hand.     sudo umount /dev/sda ;sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda      or what ever device it is..
<jMerliN> btw, a feature I'd love to see implemented would be not logging you out when you restart X
<holycow> *blink*
<Jucato> MS-Suse: afaik GParted is more updated/developed than QtParted. but they both basically use "parted"
<holycow> you mean keep your session?
<holycow> in which case that exists
<Jucato> jMerliN: that would be impossible
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse just   umound the device   and mkfs.<your fs type>   the device.
<jMerliN> i'd like to re-start my X server without losing the multiple chat conversations I have going as well as the Konversation
<jMerliN> Jucato: nothing is impossible :o
<holycow> i'm biting my lip here
<holycow> man
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse sorry not umound  but umount  :)
<holycow> thats like saying i'd like to reboot without rebooting
<hydrogen> jMerliN: well.. there are ways to do it
<jMerliN> a few hours with the source and I'm sure I could make an ugly hack to do it
<holycow> jMerliN: you can't be serious
<hydrogen> like, use irssi in screen
<hydrogen> or use a bnc
<Jucato> jMerliN: konverasation logs chats
<hydrogen> it can't be done in the client though
<hydrogen> or did I completely misread what you wrote
<coreymon77> jMerliN: cant be done
<Agent_bob> MS-Suse if you are only going to use it with linux    mkfs.ext3   the device.     if mostly with windows   then  mkfs.vfat   (that's fat32)
<jMerliN> coreymon77: anything on a computer can be done.
<Jucato> jMerliN: please do it. hack it. then we'll believe
<bazhang> coreymon77: heya
<coreymon77> jMerliN: it cant be done
<coreymon77> jMerliN: period
<hydrogen> jMerliN: doy ou mean keep all running programs while you restart xorg?
<Jucato> hydrogen: basically keep KDE running
<jMerliN> Jucato: and sit here and learn the ins and outs of X server to make 1 hack to it? :s
<coreymon77> hydrogen: yep
<hydrogen> mm] it would take you more than a few hours
<jMerliN> hydrogen: yes, keep the running image intact, only restart the X server
<hydrogen> it would be doable
<holycow> jMerliN: it doesn't sound lik eyou udnerstand anything about the concept of a session
<hydrogen> kind of
<coreymon77> jMerliN: pointless though
<holycow> and what a session manager does
<hydrogen> you'd have to rewrite most everything in order to do it
<coreymon77> jMerliN: the point of restarting x it to restart everything
<hydrogen> but you could make a kde daemon that ran outside of x
<jMerliN> coreymon77: the ponit of restarting X after editing xorg.conf is to update the X server with the new settings
<hydrogen> and only a glue layer to render the ui on top of x
<jMerliN> surely this doesn't also require to completely stop all current activities on the computer as well?
<holycow> jMerliN: wrong
<Jucato> jMerliN: and KDE rests on the X server
<flake> anyone have trouble using virtualbox on ubuntu and defining a harddrive image > 4.0Gb  ?
<holycow> jMerliN: xorg will eventually notice changes to xorg without restart
<coreymon77> jMerliN: kde cant exist without xorg
<holycow> its just not implemented yet and has nothing to do with restarting or sessions
<jMerliN> holycow: how long is this interval?
<holycow> any application that is started during a sesssion MUST end when a session is closed
<holycow> otherwise its not a SESSION
<holycow> get it?
<jMerliN> holycow: then the concept would be to prevent the session from being lost when restarting the X server
<holycow> jMerliN: which part of its not implemented are you having a hard time with?
<holycow> help me here, i'm tryin ghard to be nice
<Jucato> jMerliN: then save the session. then restart X
<holycow> jMerliN: *rolls eyes*
<holycow> which is what we already have you *(&(*&(*
<holycow> c'mon work with us
<holycow> gdm and kdm both store sessions and restart anything you want after login
<holycow> each one has its own default configs and can be customized pretty extensively
<jMerliN> holycow: so tell me how can i save this session so that when i restart X here in a moment that this window has not been closed and 0 of the contents of it have been lost
<coreymon77> jMerliN: kde relies on xorg
<coreymon77> jMerliN: without xorg, kde cannot exist
<coreymon77> jMerliN: therefore, when you restart xorg, kde restarts on its on
<Jucato> (actually ksmserver is the one that does that, not kdm)
<coreymon77> jMerliN: you cant
<holycow> jMerliN: just stop
<holycow> seriously
<jMerliN> coreymon77: can't with the current state KDE or can't ever?
<holycow> code up a hack
<holycow> and show us
<coreymon77> jMerliN: a good example is me on my mac using konversation
<jMerliN> because the latter shows a lack of understanding of what you can do with source code :)
<holycow> no it just shows you don't have a clue
<holycow> what you might be thinking is you want to store the STATE of x
<coreymon77> jMerliN: i am running konversation on my mac
<holycow> BEFORE logging out
<holycow> BUT
<jMerliN> holycow: on the contrary, I do not want to log out period.
<holycow> after logging in you want to restore the LIVE STATE and *tricky part* UPDATE the session with new settings
<jMerliN> similar to how if you shut down explorer.exe in windows you don't get logged out
<jMerliN> you can just restart it.
<holycow> *sigh*
<Jucato> jMerliN: you want to talk to people who know how the source code works? ask in #kde-devel and see
<holycow> your as dumb as a sack of hammers
<coreymon77> jMerliN: i am doing that through apples x11.app which emulates an xorg server
<Jucato> jMerliN: Linux != Windows
<Agent_bob> jMerliN holycow coreymon77 and Jucato when did this drift from offtopic to    FIGHT  ???
<jMerliN> holycow: that's nice.
<Jucato> Agent_bob: the moment I stepped in
<hydrogen> explorer.exe is not equivelent to xorg
<Jucato> and I'm stepping in again.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jMerliN> hydrogen: did i say it was?
<hydrogen> jMerliN: you compared the two
<Jucato> <jMerliN> similar to how if you shut down explorer.exe in windows you don't get logged out
<letalis> rofl
<coreymon77> jMerliN: i can close conversation without x11 closing, but if i close x11 konversation closes too
<jMerliN> hydrogen: i did no such thing.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> ok everyone just stop now
<coreymon77> jMerliN: because it cant exist without x11
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> he's not a bad troll
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> I've seen better
<hydrogen> you all lose.
<bazhang> hahaha
<Agent_bob> !enter | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<letalis> with jmerlin here its like having the blind help the blind across the street.
<letalis> lol
<Jucato> ok enough. don't add fuel to the fire
<jMerliN> coreymon77: you're telling me if i learned the source of XORG and KDE that I could not make it do what I am proposing?
<Jucato> take it to #kubuntu-offtopic if you want
<coreymon77> jMerliN: no
<holycow> i adminre when a dev thinks they can pull something off that is unconventional
<coreymon77> jMerliN: you cant do it
<jMerliN> coreymon77: then you are very naive
<bazhang> coreymon77: save your breath
<coreymon77> jMerliN: no, youre just a dumbass
<holycow> i would say just go and do it, come back when you are done
<Jucato> stop it right now!!
<jMerliN> coreymon77: really?  i've modified systems people ahve told me were impossible to change WITHOUT the source code
<bazhang> jMerliN: come on.
<letalis> Jucato: see i couldve said that, but i was being nice.
<letalis> :)
<jMerliN> i'm fairly confident it would be much simpler.
<Jucato> jMerliN, coreymon77: take it to #kubuntu-offtopic now, or so help me
<hydrogen> why did the troll cross the road?
<hydrogen> he got kicked out of #kubuntu
<bazhang> why?
<jMerliN> hydrogen: to make the drivers swerve off of the road?
* earl_ laughs
<bazhang> is there anyway to automate cleaning the Konqueror session (a la Firefox)?
<Jucato> bazhang: hm.. not so sure about that. but in kcontrol -> security & privacy -> privacy there's a button that does it all
<bazhang> Jucato: thanks very much!
<Jucato> bazhang: you can launch it with "kcmshell privacy" too
<bazhang> Jucato: is that in Gutsy also?
<Jucato> in all of KDE
<bazhang> Jucato: thanks!
<Agent_bob> it's a kde thang
<jMerliN> eek
<jMerliN> 1280x1024 resolution but the screen is off lol
<jMerliN> like translated down and then right :s
<jMerliN> refresh rate?  the dpkg reconfigure set it to 61 (it was 50 before)
<Agent_bob> jMerliN use the monitor adjustments
<jMerliN> Agent_bob: you mean the physical ones?
<Jucato> adjust your monitor
<Agent_bob> jMerliN yes
<jMerliN> lol it's not those that are off
<jMerliN> by a long shot
<jMerliN> it's not a simple translation
<Agent_bob> jMerliN yes it is.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> wow
<jMerliN> Agent_bob: let me describe before you assume?
<jMerliN> please.
<bazhang> wow kcmshell privacy is the bomb.
<jMerliN> the top left corner of the screen is shifted right about 300 pixels and down about 90
<jMerliN> the right side of the screen wraps around to the left side
<jMerliN> so if i move my mouse all the way to the right edge of the screen and keep going, i see it come out of the left side
<jMerliN> and the bottom of the screen is cut off with some weird distortion at the top
<jMerliN> this is an LCD monitor also
<jMerliN> it's not an adjustment issue
<holycow> just move your mouse top right hand corner and it will realign
<jMerliN> sure didn't
<holycow> thats a bug, i've seen it before
<jMerliN> didn't fix :(
<hydrogen> ewll, just spend a few hours with the source code and i'm sure it will work :P
<Agent_bob> lcd  ah then wrong refresh rate.
<Jucato> hydrogen: grr!!!! :/
<hydrogen> sorry Jucato, i couldn't resist :)
<Jucato> hydrogen: :P
<jMerliN> mk, editing xorg config :s
<Agent_bob> jMerliN what you described is normal for crt   but correctly stated not lcd's
<holycow> what agent bob said
<jMerliN>         HorizSync       28-64
<jMerliN>         VertRefresh     43-60
<Agent_bob> many a crt i've seen with the screen setup way outa whack so windows would look right then you install linux and at some rez you get that picture.
<jMerliN> why does the system show 61 as the refresh rate if the range is from 43-60?
<Agent_bob> 28-64  ^
<Agent_bob> check which you are reading.
<earl__> good news everyone
<earl__> my wireless works!
<Agent_bob> back in a bit.
<earl__> i have to use a GTK application to do it though. =(
<Jucato> earl__: aw... at least it works :)
<bazhang> earl__: congrats!
* Jucato feels so lucky to have things work ootb
<earl__> I'm using wifi-radar. which is cool, but i'd like something that would stay in my tray for configuration at will. i've tried all the KDE ones with varying levels of failure
<bazhang> are you on it now?
<holycow> earl_ kinda odd, i found kde applet to be pretty good so far
<earl__> jucato: the driver works pretty much out of the box with gutsy's driver manager
<earl__> it's just
<holycow> as good as kismet almost for recognizing networks
<earl__> knetworkmanager refuses to accept that i have networking hardware, at all.
<earl__> it doesn't work with either my wireless or wired connections.
<Jucato> earl__: weird
<Jucato> hm.. I think there was a bug for knm.. not really sure. haven't been paying attention
<earl__> it might be pretty serious
<earl__> and i hope it gets fixed soon
<bazhang> earl__: knetworkmanager is really a hassle.
<Jucato> not serious enough for me not to have internet on my laptop..
<earl__> i'd reeeeeally like to have a systray wifi manager =(
<jMerliN> restarting
<Jucato> announcing
<earl__> perhaps not, but serious enough that it's like a complete waste of clock cycles on my box.
<earl__> bazhang: you said it.
<Alp-> if i upgrade to gutsy now, will i get the final release automatically via apt-get?
<Jucato> Alp-: yep
<Jucato> Alp-: but I don't recommend doing that *now*
<earl__> gutsy's a little rough around the edges yet
<Jucato> at least until this bupsys ugprade bug is resolved
<earl__> i'm having some problems with amarok
<earl__> or rather
<earl__> with xine.
<Jucato> what about it?
<Alp-> Jucato: what is bupsys?
<earl__> cupsys*
<Jucato> sorry cupsys
<Jucato> wth did I type bupsys?
<Jucato> c and b  so far from each other..
<bazhang> earl__: I left Feisty because of it; Gutsy it's way better..
<Alp-> thats the printer driver, right?
<earl__> a print server, it seems like it's broken
<Jucato> yeah
<earl__> Jucato: okay, so i'm using amarok right now, and it's fine. it plays tracks beautifully.
<earl__> i'm going to go to kaffeine to try to play a DVD, just for the sake of argument.
<Jucato> Common Unix Printing System
<earl__> it gets to the dvd menu, where there should be sound. playback stops, i get an error message saying xine is busy.
<earl__> amarok keeps playing like nothing happens.
<Jucato> earl__: hm. let me try that.
<Jucato> not with a dvd though
<earl__> i stop amarok, and try kaffeine again
<earl__> and not only does kaffeine still not work
<earl__> but now i go to amarok to play again, and it will cycle through tracks as if it's unable to play them
<earl__> and amarok doesn't respond until i kill it
<earl__> when i load amarok again i get a xine error message from that
<earl__> and then it seems like if i wait a few minutes, it'll work again.
<earl__> extremely weird.
<Jucato> let me test
<Jucato> hm... no such problem
<Jucato> going to try to play a dvd
<earl__> kaffieine doesnt just give the error from a dvd, i use an mp3 file and it still gives the following
<pwnt-> earl__: ?
<pwnt-> earl__: are you Strickland?
<Jucato> earl__: not happening to me if that's the case
<earl__> xine message: audio output unavailable. device is busy.
<earl__> now i go to amarok and click stop
<earl__> and i get the KDE error sound effect
<earl__> pwnt-: i don't have any other names on thsi channel if that's your question
<Jucato> earl__: working purrfectly here
<Alp-> its getting morning again... wtf
<pwnt-> earl__: no, is your name "earl strickland"
<earl__> oh no. why?
<earl__> earl's not even my first name hahaha
<pwnt-> just wondering, I'm watching a youtube of Earl Strickland as we speak.
<earl__> who's that
<Jucato> O.o
<pwnt-> He's the best pool player in the world
<Jucato> um... getting offtopic...
<holycow> and peoplle think geeks have retarded hobbies
<holycow> :)
<Jucato> earl__: btw, I'm not having that problem in here
<earl__> i figured you wouldn't
<earl__> im just hoping there will be a xine update that will fix it in the next few days
<earl__> is there some sort of folder i could delete that might have bad options in it or something?
<MythbuntuGuest08> i installed kubuntu.. then linux mce  it changed my video card drive.. now it 640 is that the default
<MythbuntuGuest08> only setting?
<holycow> open up a terminal and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> !xconfig | MythbuntuGuest08
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest08: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<earl__> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<MythbuntuGuest08> cool i will try that
<bazhang> where's JMerlin?
* Dr_willis wonders how AIGLX relates to compiz
<MythbuntuGuest08> any one here try linux mce?
<holycow> i used to run mythtv ... so not really
<bazhang> I would love to MythbuntuGuest08
<MythbuntuGuest08> does it work good enough to replace my tivo?
<Dr_willis> I perfer MythTV. :)
<Dr_willis> but i got a tivo gave to me.. and it was a PITA.. :)
<MythbuntuGuest08> i am installing linux mce now.. but i seen mythbuntu..
<bazhang> not sure; but seems sweet.
<Dr_willis> no idea on linux MCE. never used it.
<Dr_willis> Mythbuntu seemed fairly well done the little ive used it
<holycow> the youtube of mce are amazing
<bazhang> it's being pushed by canonical; I've seen cards here that support it.
<MythbuntuGuest08> that is what got me hooked
<bazhang> in asia.
<holycow> tivo'ing is just like a fraction of what mce does
<MythbuntuGuest08> but i do not know anything about linux
<bazhang> very true
<Dr_willis> Time to spend more time reading Linux guides/books and less watching tv. :)  heh.
<bazhang> hahha
<Dr_willis> The more ya learn about Linux. the more ya learn,, that theres a LOT more to learn!
<ubuntnoob> does anyone help with Ubuntu Ult installs?
<bazhang> and less irc
<Dr_willis> ubuntnoob,  i think the ubuntu and kubuntu channels frown on Ubuntu Ultimate. (not that ive used it , or even checked it out)
<Dr_willis> Not even sure what makes it different.
<holycow> what is ubuntu ultimate?
<Dr_willis> Its geting to be a 'ubuntu variant of the week' sort of thing... i guess
<holycow> sounds like something you shouldn't be using anyway
<ubuntnoob> Thats the impression I got from the #Ubuntu channel
<holycow> every 12 year old twat thinks they can roll their own version of ubuntu BUT more betah
<Dr_willis> The #ubuntu guys cant support every little thing that exists for ubuntu.
<ubuntnoob> Ult just has a bunch of extra stuff added on, like Beryl
<holycow> why do people do things like that
<Juacom99> can somepne plese help me with virtualvox??
<holycow> instead of just helping out with current repos for beryl and other things
<Dr_willis> ubuntnoob,  sounds somewhat useless then.. since gutsy will make it  illrevenant.
<holycow> i don't get it
<Dr_willis> holycow,  that takes more work. :)
<holycow> you mean less
<ubuntnoob> gutsy?  do I need to google that?
<Dr_willis> working WiTH other people is more work.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<holycow> ah :) right
<Dr_willis> ubuntnoob,  its the next release of Ubuntu. due out in.. err.. 2 weeks? 3?
<bazhang> that's the next release, in eleven days.
<Jucato> !gutsy | ubuntnoob
<ubotu> ubuntnoob: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<bazhang> 10/18
<Dr_willis> Gutsy will make a lot of these 'addon scripts' for ubuntu.. rather.. pointless.
<bazhang> beta now.
<Dr_willis> which is a GOOD thing.
<ubuntnoob> nice.
<bazhang> as well as automatix.
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  i dont even soil my mouth with mentionign that one by name.. :)
<Dr_willis> 'the script that is not to be named' :)
<holycow> what willis said
<bazhang> Dr_willis: hahaha
<holycow> my god i just hate seeing that word
<ubuntnoob> maybe I'm making the jump to soon then.  I hate not understanding the install method.  Grub seems simple enough, but I can't get it to work/boot...
<Dr_willis> of course My Fave Ubuntu Variant is Mint Linux. - but with gutsy - seems the mint guys are branching away more and more from the standard ubuntu.
<bazhang> how about ubuntulite?
<Dr_willis> Too many disrtos  are just different because of this tweak, or that little change. or what they got installed by default.
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  thats just a Ultra Minimal ubuntu. :) so it might even be officially ok. heh.
* dthacker wants the distro with the pony
<bazhang> Dr_willis: I tried it, not bad.
<Dr_willis> Puppylinux 3.0 came out yesterday. heh.  if you want a TRUELY light desktop.
<MythbuntuGuest08> what is the lightest desktop?
<jMerliN> much better, 1280x1024 ftw :)
<pillowpants> does anyone here know anything about getting hamachi on linux?
<Dr_willis> MythbuntuGuest08,  Puppy is like 80mb I think.. DSL about 50mb.
<pillowpants> ive heard of ghamachi
<pillowpants> zipslack
<Dr_willis> both can run totally in ram.
<Dr_willis> of course ya got a 'desktop' then ya got a 'desktop with a good set of tools' :)
<Dragnslcr> MuLinux > *
<Dragnslcr> Runs from a single 1.44 MB floppy
<bazhang> hurd!
<ubuntnoob> thanks and good night.
<Dr_willis> QNX at one time had a whole desktop on a floppy with dialup support and a browser.
<MythbuntuGuest08> wow! that is amazing a floppy
<Dr_willis> QNX aparently got some sort of 'open source' thing the other day.. but.. its not the GPL license.. so no one cared.. :)
<Dr_willis> MythbuntuGuest08,  that qnx floppy came out like.. 5+ years ago was even more amazing.
<Dr_willis> But ya dont hear much about qnx these days. they are very specilized company/os i guess.
<MythbuntuGuest08> crappppppppppppppppp
<MythbuntuGuest08> the linux mce installer failed
<Dr_willis> IF ya are going to be playign with 'media os's' and other mini/live cd's - be sure to check out GeexBox also.
<Dr_willis> I got geexbox installed on my laptop on Partition #1 (60mb) then Ubuntu after that. :)
<MythbuntuGuest08> it says it could not install lame
<Dr_willis> i boot geexbox = instant media player.
<earl__> jucato: do you know where xine stores its configuration files?
<flake> is mplayer the same as mplayer for windows a few years ago
<ardchoille> earl__:  ~/.xine
<MythbuntuGuest08> what is lame?
<flake> ah no, that's movie player
<earl__> ardchoille: doesn't exist
<earl__> mythbuntuguest08: you! (burned)
<earl__> mythbuntuguest08: lame is probably LAME the mp3 encoder
<flake> on the old mplayer you could find webcasts on tv shows, anime shows, etc..   is there something like that for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> old mplayer? Hmmm...
<ardchoille> earl__: Xine should create it upon first use. At least that has always been the case with my computers.
<Dr_willis> shoutcast.com ;) i guess.
<MythbuntuGuest08> what earl?
<earl__> the fact that it doesn't exist is probably nooooooooot a good thing
<earl__> mythbuntuguest08: what are you asking about?
<flake> ahh, they recommend xmms
<MythbuntuGuest08> i am installing linuxmce and it says install failed could not install lame
<holycow> oh
<holycow> hahaha
<holycow> lame is an encoder
<holycow> :)
<earl__> LAME is an mp3 encoder
<earl__> stands for
<earl__> LAME Ain't an Mp3 Encoder
<earl__> trippy, isn't i
<earl__> it*
<MythbuntuGuest08> any suggestions what i should now?
<earl__> idunno. my linux-fu isn't very good.
<jMerliN> holycow: got it all worked out :)
<jMerliN> took a few bouts with the TTY console to fix my config but it works now ^.^
<bazhang> apologies all around!
<mneptok> MythbuntuGuest08: this really isn't the right channel for Linux MCE questions.
<MythbuntuGuest08> what channel?
<Dr_willis> This is when you look at the Linux MCE web site. :)
<Dr_willis> and see what they suggest.
<MythbuntuGuest08> oh good idea
<mneptok> wow. no whining about "I JUST WANT HELP!"
<mneptok> i hope that guy gets *everything* working. that was cool.
<holycow> ditto
<holycow> totally awesome
<bazhang> yes.
<mneptok> i may bu doing the living room Linux machine soon. but i'll be lazy and just get a PS3.
<mneptok> *be
<holycow> thats actually more work than doing the living room linux :)
<jMerliN> grrrr
<mneptok> holycow: well, it's the shortcut to a media center
<jcs7778> when you want to run a graphical application as root what is that comand i know your not supposed to use sudo?
<mneptok> kdesu
<jMerliN> -.- what's that command again for checking the renderer
<mneptok> huh?
<ardchoille> jMerliN: lgxinfo | grep render  ?
<ardchoille> jMerliN: glxinfo | grep render  ?
<jMerliN> yeah
<jMerliN> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jMerliN> eh
<jcs7778> mneptok: thanks!
<Agent_bob> i think i'm back.
<Agent_bob> hmmm looks like i timed out a few times in the porcess
<Agent_bob> seeing that i don't like other people doing that i'll try to let that be the last time that happens
<bazhang> kde-devel: hi
<jMerliN> i got 1280x1024 resolution but no GL rendering capabilities lol
<jMerliN> :s
<jMerliN> using 'nvidia' as the renderer gives me that little KDE loading bar but nothing happens (like it's broken)
<Agent_bob> you had rendering just a bit ago
<Agent_bob> what happened
<jMerliN> well i tried changing the tolerances in the xorg config manually because of the bug i was getting
<jMerliN> ended up making xorg fail to start
<jMerliN> so i used 'nv' as the driver and had the dpkg-reconfigure app re configure xorg for me
<jMerliN> and got it to run with 1280x1024
<jMerliN> but no rendering now lol
<ardchoille> jMerliN: Restore from a back. You did make a backup before diting didn't you?
<jMerliN> ardchoille: yes but xorg wont start with 'nvidia' as the driver
<jMerliN> i'm about to re-install the driver again :s
<Daisuke_Ido> badly configured kernel module?
<ardchoille> jMerliN: [21:32]  <Agent_bob> you had rendering just a bit ago
<ardchoille> jMerliN: Just restore the xorg.conf file you were using when you had rendering
<jMerliN> ardchoille: i just said, when i try that it gives me the xorg loading bar but it just sits there like it does when you stop the xorg server
<jMerliN> brb, reinstalling driver
<bazhang> xorg just updated for Gutsy.
<Doctor_Nick> :O
<Alp-> well i'm just upgrading to gutsy. he downloaded all packages and began to install them. on 2 % i got some errors about not beeing able to install some packages, and now its stuck... what now?
<Dr_willis> check #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<Dr_willis> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Dr_willis> Im there. :) got no clue really heh.. apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade and pray?
<Dr_willis> thers dozens of updates a day. could be a server issue.
<Agent_bob> Alp- it's probably  cupsys  the package is broken.
<Alp-> Dr_willis: k
<Dr_willis> cups is supposubly fixed (or so the topic says in #ubuntu+1)
<bazhang> cupsys is now fixed!
<jMerliN> mk, all set
<Agent_bob> oh did they get it ?    ok.
<jMerliN> rendering working, 1280x1024 :D
* jMerliN is happeh
<Agent_bob> then the update should fix that.
<bazhang> yes! can I endorse upgrading now...?
<Agent_bob> bazhang if you'll walk them through it.
<Alp-> but what can i do now?
<Alp-> closing the update process gives me a warning that my system could be damaged
<bazhang> I will.
<Agent_bob> bazhang meet Alp-        Alp- meat bazhang
* Agent_bob ducks
<bazhang> Alp-: hi
<Daisuke_Ido> ACK!
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/04/technology/circuits/04basics.html?ex=1349150400&en=f1e147767abb91ac&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
<Daisuke_Ido> love the fact that the NYT is taking a serious look at linux
<Daisuke_Ido> hate the fact that they're endorsing automatix >:(
<Agent_bob> i'm went now.   shalom "pinguinen"
<Alp-> bazhang: hi ;)
<pfein> anyone try to run kde apps (konversation, konqueror) under xfce?  they don't seem to be picking up existing configuration...
<earl_> is there a kopete channel?
<earl_> btw Jucato, i deleted some xine-config files, and the problem seems to have gotten much better
<letalis> out of curiousity, would a telnet connection be seen through a router from outside if upnp isnt setup for it to be seen outside the network?
<letalis> im wanting telnet primarily for maintenence on other systems in my home. but i dont want other people being able to access them
<Dr_willis> letalis,  use ssh. theres no real need for telnet these days
<Dr_willis> ssh has so many extra features its amazing. :)
<Dr_willis> letalis,  as for  the telnet beign seen.. let a scanner site scan your network and see if it sees it.
<letalis> im guessing if port forwarding isnt setup for telnet that the internet couldnt see it
<Dr_willis> yea id hope most of those ports are disabled by default.
<dsmith_> you know thats something I have yet to try, ssh over wan to my server
<b0nza1> sup peeps
<letalis> my gf's comp is a pos. and runs like one legged men in a marathon.
<letalis> so i decided it needed linux.
<letalis> lol
<letalis> and it runs far better than windows ever did
<dsmith_> drop in a LIve CD and hit Go
<b0nza1> could be worse.. you could have decided to run vista..hahhahaha
<dsmith_> I have a dell dimensions 2300 POS running Fiesty Xubuntu at the office for a guest CD
<holycow> letalis: cool beans dude :)
<letalis> but shes not initiated in the world of unix administration. thats where i come in
<dsmith_> IT vendors use and are like wtf is this
<holycow> letalis: thats where you want to keep it too
<holycow> windows users are told it is okay to be a user and an administrator
<letalis> but ive never actually enabled telnet on a linux system as ive heard way to many bad things baout it
<holycow> and not take any responsibility for doing eithe rjob well
<b0nza1> if your not going to dual boot and dont need the data.. .wipe the drive
<holycow> letalis: you should never enable telent on anything
<dsmith_> i use telnet on some NAS's at the office
<holycow> you need new nas's
<holycow> :)
<dsmith_> nah
<dsmith_> NASlite
<jcs7778> how do i make applications auto start on login?
<hydrogen> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> meh
<dsmith_> I should know the ans. to that question
<Daisuke_Ido> i just realized the one feature that AWN doesn't have that i would like
<Daisuke_Ido> and i can't believe i've missed it for this long :\
<Daisuke_Ido> icon zoom.
<letalis> as far as ssh is concerned, isnt it pretty much a ssl secured telnet connection?
<Dr_willis> letalis,  it has a lot of other features also.. tunnling, scp,  (wich i use with windows  and winscp)
<dsmith_> letalis: yes
<Dr_willis> ssh is so common now a days. its worth learning all about is another good reason to use/learn it.
<dsmith_> for those you setting up multiple linux pc's
<Dr_willis> but this is linux. :) use what you like.
<dsmith_> check out ncomputing.com
<dsmith_> 7+ users per pc :)
<jMerliN> linux > windows
<holycow> we looked at that
<holycow> but we are far too distributed for that to be usefull
<holycow> instead we have standard images and just deploy that
<holycow> when next lts hits we will just send out hd's with new images preinstalled and swap them
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: that's like saying life > death
<Daisuke_Ido> it's kinda...  duh :)
<dsmith_> lol
<holycow> dsmith_: those are great for schools tho
<dsmith_> holycow: yea
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: matter of taste?
<dsmith_> I am going to setup a build of 4 terminals per linux cd for each remote office
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: *shrugs*  if you can call liking windows having taste :D
<Tm_T> well thats offtopic
<modestymaster> pardon the n00b question, but can someone please tell me (or direct me to the appropriate section of TFM) whether (k)ubuntu support x86_64 processors?
<Daisuke_Ido> but as i've said before, it has its strong points, and it has its uses, and if someone wants to use it, they're free to do so
<dsmith_> every time I ran Gutsy as a virtual image, and tried to update it. It would crash
<Daisuke_Ido> modestymaster: there is a 64 bit version, yes
<modestymaster> I see support for AMD64 and EM64T Xeon, but nit x86_64.
<Daisuke_Ido> x86_64 = amd64
<modestymaster> cool
<holycow> modestymaster: FANTASTICALLY asked question :)
<modestymaster> I tread lightly on IRC :)
<Daisuke_Ido> there are no stupid questions :)
<dsmith_> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> well, there are a few
<Daisuke_Ido> but that wasn't one of them
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: i wouldn't say to that degree but more like.. being healthy > being in a coma
<jMerliN> :D
<holycow> your ircfu is strong padawan
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> i jus' installed this 8buntu, where be my windows apps go?
<dsmith_> needless to say I was asked that
<Daisuke_Ido> in a cd shredder
<dsmith_> lol
<jMerliN> dsmith_: they go into /dev/null ftw :s
<Daisuke_Ido> but that isn't always an option either
<dsmith_> Hey, Vista install nicely into a shredder..
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to run xp in virtualbox for school
<holycow> dsmith_: seriously?
<dsmith_> holycow: what>?
<holycow> i mean the former not th elatter
<dsmith_> was I asked that??
<dsmith_> yea...
<pagan0ne> i have a intresting problem if someone could help me with adept manager, i would appreciate it
<jMerliN> shoot pagan0ne
<holycow> pagan0ne: ask away bro
<holycow> jMerliN: looks like he's up to speed already
<dsmith_> I dont want to shoot anyone... :(
<holycow> jMerliN: if we didn't manage to scare you away earlier, you may yet prove to be a jedi :)
<bazhang> hahaha
<pagan0ne> im trying to reinstall kopete, because it seemed broken, i went into adept manager, and went to mark it reinstall, however, it couldnt commit changes... when i looked at the package, the description for kopete was labled as NVIDIA binary kernel module.... etc... any ideas?
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> isn't kopete part of kubuntu-desktop?
<jMerliN> yes it is
<jMerliN> what is kopete doing?
<Tm_T> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> wha?
<Tm_T> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<pagan0ne> i launch it, it asks for the password, i enter it, and it crashes with a signal 11 SIGSEGV error
<dsmith_> pagan0ne: I just looked in adept and it mentions nothing of Nvidia
<dsmith_> oh so it crashes
<pagan0ne> dsmith_: yes i know, its description is wrong, it kinda has me concerned
<dsmith_> strange
<pagan0ne> ok, let me re-word what happens
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: can you try apt-get?
<jMerliN> have you tried removing then re-installing it through shell?
<jMerliN> sudo apt-get remove kopete
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kopete"
<pagan0ne> when i launched kopete, it asked for a password, and crashed with a signal 11, then i went to reinstall it in adept, where i noticed that the description of the kopete package was NVIDIA...
<Tm_T> jMerliN: no need to remove
<pagan0ne> hrm
<pagan0ne> http://pastebin.ca/726428
<pagan0ne> is the error from apt-get update
<dsmith_> I swear it seems 64 bit is buggy
<pagan0ne> Reinstallation of kopete is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<pagan0ne> is the apt server offline maby?
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: ok, can you also paste your sources.list ?
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: and no it should not be
<pagan0ne> http://pastebin.ca/726430
<dsmith_> hmmm didnt know automatix does kde4 now
<holycow> please don't tell us your using it
<holycow> also
<holycow> please never again repeat that word in here
<dsmith_> lol
<pagan0ne> havent touched automatix since since i installed it pretty much, all i have from automatix is swiftfox and google software
<killermach> ok.. I'm still trying to get a good 1680x1050 resolution from my external Syncmaster 225BW monitor I have plugged into my laptop.. and..
<killermach> I'm close
<killermach> I have kubuntu, and the login screen for user/pass looks great.. but
* Daisuke_Ido shudders at the a word
<dsmith_> i stopped using it sometime ago
<killermach> once I login ... my external monitor says no signal and the powerlight starts flashing .. sleep mode I think
<dsmith_> ya know, I never had a problem with it
<pagan0ne> dsmith_: i pretty much installed it to help someone else with it, like i said i just installed swiftfox aand some google stuff with it, nothing more
<killermach> anyone know why the login splash screen would have proper resolution but then after login no monitor?
<holycow> i don't understand why people insist on using it
<dsmith_> pagan0ne: I used it a few times with no problems in the past
<holycow> when a MUCH BETTER piece of crap exists called easy ubuntu
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: well apparently your sources.list is carbage because of it, time to make new one
<dsmith_> holycow: I know, no need to
<dsmith_> lol
<holycow> or even you know, add the right repos and just install
<Tm_T> !easysource | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pagan0ne> dsmith_: most people i know havent had problems with it, but where im on 64 bit i dont like useing it
<Tm_T> !automatix | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<pagan0ne> Tm_T: im perfectly arare but thanks :)
<pagan0ne> aware*
<pagan0ne> i honestly dont think its automatix related though
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: and still use it and ask support from us ;)
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: this borkage IS automatix related if you didnt break your sources.list yourself
<bazhang> pagan0ne: the servers are getting hammered right now.
<pagan0ne> Tm_T: like i said i really havent used it except for 2 programs, when i first installed it months ago, and havent touched it since
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: doesnt matter
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: just lets fix this ok
<bazhang> pagan0ne: I normally get 200+kbs dl, but only 22k now.
<pagan0ne> ok Tm_T im not trying to be hard about this, but i do appreciate the help
<killermach> here is my xorg pastebin http://pastebin.com/m5f13675
<bootsmorris> is kde 4 worth upgrading to
<bazhang> no
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: I know, see that easysource factoid
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stdin]  by Tm_T
<bazhang> kde4 is unusable
<bootsmorris> oh
* D[a] rkH[a] ck is Away, Reason: ( Vanishing for a month or two... ) | Since: ( Thursday, October 4, 2007. 21:29:35 ) Xlack v2.1
<bootsmorris> ic
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !away > D[a] rkH[a] ck
<bazhang> hahaa
* D[a] rkH[a] ck was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=DarkRyde@89.40.34.*]  by Tm_T
* D[a] rkH[a] ck was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<bazhang> why?
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stdin]  by Tm_T
<hydrogen> shazam
<hydrogen> teach you to go away for a month or two
<dsmith_> lol
<hydrogen> .. or use brackets in your name
<hydrogen> with tm_t it could be either
<bazhang> haha
<dsmith_> should'nt you have warned?
<bootsmorris> what can i do to get some of the cool icons that are suppodes to be in kde4
<hydrogen> don't.
<hydrogen> they arn't cool.
<hydrogen> they are horrid.
<bazhang> bootsmorris: wait until december
<bootsmorris> ok
<bazhang> bootsmorris: it's really ugggly now.
<bootsmorris> i guess that is what ill do.  what version of kubuntu are yall running
<bazhang> 3.5.7
<bazhang> in Kubuntu gutsy beta.
<bootsmorris> same here
<bootsmorris> i like it
<bazhang> Though this does not feel like a beta...
<Tm_T> guys, you're slipping to chit chat, #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<bazhang> Tm_T: sorry.
<Tm_T> np
<bootsmorris> what is katapult
<Tm_T> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: did you get working it?
<pagan0ne> Tm_T: im still trying, the source-o-matic generated me a source file, however it seems alot of those servers are down, or maby the dont maintain a amd64 branch?
<Tm_T> hum?
<pagan0ne> Tm_T: i got kopere reinstalled, still craching with signal11 on launch though
<Tm_T> pagan0ne: hmmm, install kdenetwork-dbg and run it from konsole
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi all, test, ignore it, Im showing the wonders of IRC to a co-worker
<pagan0ne> hrm, kopete just loaded fine w/o a crash!
<Tm_T> good
<pagan0ne> just randomly, i didnt do anything except install librss1 and am downloading kdenetwork-dbg
<dsmith_> pagan0ne: So your up and running now?
<pagan0ne> as far as i can tell, thanks!
<pagan0ne> seems like i may be having some network connectivity issues
<pagan0ne> ymessanger wont connect now, but i can handle that
<pagan0ne> :)
<jimmacdonald> can someone tell me how to change the screen resolution on my LOGIN screen?
<bootsmorris> can someone tell me how to enable processor scaling
<ubuntu__> hi, i m stuck in kubuntu installation PLZ HELp!
<pwnt-> why are you stuck.
<bazhang> gutsy?
<bootsmorris> what about a custom kerenel
<Tm_T> !kernel | bootsmorris
<ubotu> bootsmorris: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Daisuke_Ido> don't need a custom kernel for processor scaling
<Daisuke_Ido> *if* your processor supports it, look at cpufreqd or powernowd
<Tm_T> ubuntu__: unless you tell your problem theres little we can help
<ubuntu__> yes..
<ubuntu__> see i hv windows xp on my c drive , d drive is empty, e & f are filled with imp data
<ubuntu__> r u listenin?
<Jester> ......
<ubuntu__> kk
<Jester> all hail the new generation of linux users
<ubuntu__> now i got this Kubuntu live cd and m currently runnin it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing the problem is that you don't know what drive is what, because linux doesn't do drive letters.
<ubuntu__> in THE STORAGE MEDIA
<ubuntu__> (wait0
<ubuntu__> it shows all my drives and I recognise them too
<ubuntu__> but it doesnt open them!!
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bootsmorris> ubuntu wont do ntfs drives
<ubuntu__> WHAT!!
<Daisuke_Ido> bootsmorris: BS.
<Daisuke_Ido> don't spread misinformation.
<bootsmorris> not off the live cd
<tetreaul> my ntfs drive is mounted
<jMerliN> anyone here ever installed winamp on kubuntu?
<ubuntu__> so...i can never ubuntu
<tetreaul> ah, that might be different...
<dsmith_> no
<ubuntu__> then
<holycow> you just cant really write to an ntfs partition
<dsmith_> xmms is a clone
<bootsmorris> i tried it every way possibe and no workie
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: amarok :)
<Jester> last time I booted the livecd ntfs partition were mounted.. and read-write
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: ?
<holycow> there is a driver to let you werite to ntfs but i'm not sure its a good idea to trust it
<dsmith_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<jMerliN> i want winamp though :( :(
<dsmith_> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: then check out xmms
<Jester> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a winamp clone
<ubuntu__> can i make all my partitions FAT 32 again? and then..
<Daisuke_Ido> audacious is even better :D
<dsmith_> i use xmms, works fine
<ubuntu__> HELLP HELLP?
<Jester> xmms belongs in the past, audacious++
<tetreaul> ubuntu__ what on earth for?
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: ntfs-3g is actually remarkably stable with windows xp-version ntfs
<Tm_T> ubuntu__: what you're trying to do? install Ubuntu to ntfs partition?
<ubuntu__> how do we convert ntfs to fat32 without formatting?
<tetreaul> ubuntu__ why do you want to do this?
<Jester> partition magic ?
<jMerliN> Amarok have radio?
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: i've read that but then again, its a reverse engineered file system
<holycow> one that changes with each version of win
<holycow> not a terribly googd idea to keep on using it i think
<prateekjain> well...will then kubuntu work?
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: and as i said, if you're not using vista's ntfs, you're fine
<Jester> holycow: it hasn't changed much from 2k to vista, and not at all between xp and vista
<Tm_T> prateekjain: what you're exactly trying to do?
<holycow> you might be better off getting an ext3 driver for windows and using that
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i was thinking there was an update with vista
<Tm_T> prateekjain: trying to install Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> ntfs-3g *is* stable and works just fine :)
<holycow> jester you could be right, considering all the vista changes tho i find it hard to believe its the same as the xp version?
<MS-Suse> do i need zeroconf for file sharing over network?
<killermach> there is an update for vista.. we call it kubuntu
<holycow> ext3 is stable too, install that driver on windows and use that instead
<Tm_T> holycow: stop that for now, when we try do support
<holycow> okay good point sorry
<jMerliN> Does amarok play radio?
<Tm_T> jMerliN: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: oh, oh lord yes :D
<jMerliN> let me look around for 10 minutes to find them
<jMerliN> if i can't, i'll ask :>
<Daisuke_Ido> playlist tab
<Daisuke_Ido> radio :)
* jMerliN slaps Daisuke_Ido with a cool stick
<Tm_T> prateekjain: yes?
<jMerliN> No suitable demux plugin >.<
<prateekjain> tm_t: yes i wanna install kubuntu
<tetreaul> prateekjain: just use one of your empty partitions and format accordingly
<Tm_T> prateekjain: then use separate partition for it, if you have unused drive/partition just use that
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: no suitable demux!
<jMerliN> i neeeeeeed musicz!
<prateekjain> tm_t: ya but its NTFS
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: ah, do you have mp3 support isntalled?
<Tm_T> prateekjain: just tell installer to reformat it
<jMerliN> lol if it's not in Kubuntu by default, then no.
<jMerliN> i haven't configured my packages etc yet
<jMerliN> that's next
<jMerliN> but i wanted music while doing it :D
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: are you using feisty?
<jMerliN> lolx
<jMerliN> yes
<prateekjain> tm_t reformat to what?
<Daisuke_Ido> then just 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<prateekjain> *$*^^$&^%&^^%&^^
<Daisuke_Ido> that is a bit of an issue
<jMerliN> ok
<jMerliN> should come standard shouldn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<jMerliN> or is that one of those "non-official" codecs
<jMerliN> because of copyright
<prateekjain> UBUNTU CAN READ NTFS WHY THE HECK CANT KUBUNTU
<Daisuke_Ido> copyright issues
<Tm_T> prateekjain: it can
<Daisuke_Ido> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tetreaul> prateekjain: Kubuntu can read ntfs
<Tm_T> prateekjain: but installing to ntfs is totally different
<tetreaul> what he said ^
<tetreaul> lol
<Tm_T> prateekjain: to ext3, IIRC that Kubuntu installer offers it straight away
<prateekjain> kk
<Tm_T> !patience | prateekjain
<ubotu> prateekjain: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> g'mornin jhutchins
<prateekjain> i opologise for my misbehaviour
<jMerliN> YAY!
<jMerliN> music!
<Tm_T> prateekjain: np
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<jMerliN> sucks that it's on my integrated audio though
<jMerliN> creative needs to make 32bit SB X-Fi drivers now :(
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: at least it exists :D
<Daisuke_Ido> ...where the heck is my mp3 player :\
<jMerliN> it runned away
<Daisuke_Ido> apparently so
<Daisuke_Ido> 4gb of running away :(
<jMerliN> :s
<jMerliN> 4GB mp3 player?
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jMerliN> why so massive?
<jMerliN> late night trance + package configuring = fun times
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it's a flash player, sansa e260, a great player for linux users, works great with amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> and now i stop being offtopic
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<jMerliN> oh ok lol
<jMerliN> i got tired of windows again and went back to linux :s
<stephen> does anyone know if compiz-fusion has an IRC channel?
<pagan0ne> stephen: /join #compiz-fusion
<stephen> thank you
<stephen> #j #compiz-fusion
<stdin> close :)
<pagan0ne> if in doubt try t first
<stephen> hehe, whoops
<chuy_max> how do I enable flash in Konqueror?
<stephen> has anyone in here heard of Anjuta C++ IDE?
<pagan0ne> stephen: you can just click the link to #compiz-fusion <-- here if your using konversation
<stdin> chuy_max: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-4b931137affcbddef2ac9102a3d9fafde91f869f
<jMerliN> yes stephen
<stephen> i downloaded it using the ubuntu repository for it....and the IDE looks NOTHING like the screenshots on the website, any ideas on what went wrong?
<jMerliN> try downloading it from the website, it may be more up to date than the package in the repository
<stephen> i would ask in their irc channel, but no one is in it right now
<Tm_T> prateekjain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Tm_T> prateekjain: does that help?
<stephen> im still kind of new to linux and im not sure how to install from the source
<jMerliN> they should have a guide there for you to follow
<pagan0ne> stephen: if you dont see a guide, try reading the README's included within the package
<stephen> if there is one on its website (anjuta.sourceforge.net) i dont see it
<jMerliN> grrr konversation doesn't have mIRC commands
<jMerliN> >.< so used to doing /run
<jMerliN> lol
<jMerliN> ok well first off stephen, make sure you've got all the dependancies
<purpleposeidon> I still haven't figured out while windows puts escapes in the filenames...
<plzzz> well can any body help me in ubuntu installation
<purpleposeidon> s/while/why
<stdin> sepeck: open konsole and do "sudo apt-get install anjuta" or open Adept and install from there
<jMerliN> purpleposeidon: ?? what do you mean?
<bazhang> hi stdin
<Tm_T> plzzz: yes?
<jMerliN> stephen check inside the anjuta tarball, there's likely a readme file in it
<stdin> hey
<stephen> hmmm.....this is an interesting error......"/lib/cpp fails sanity check"
<plzzz> tm: tell whats "DISTRO"
<bazhang> plzzz: what's the problem?
<stdin> stephen: best not to compile software when it's in the repositories
<jMerliN> stdin: he said he installed it from the repository and it doesn't look anything like the screenshots
<jMerliN> it's likely a version difference, either the screenshots are very old or the package in the repository isn't updated (likely not?)
<bazhang> plzzz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<plzzz> bazhang: My prob is a serious one...i hv a NTFS hdd and wanna install kubuntu (wow!)
<jMerliN> alternatively he can always add the anjuta repository and use that to download anjuta and automate installation
<stephen> yeah, the top of the IDE is supposed to somewhat resemble Visual studio, with like 10 tabs at the top, and i have 4 and none of them match the screenshot
<jMerliN> plzzz: you have windows installed on a harddrive and want to install kubuntu on it as well?
<bazhang> plzzz: ok. Feisty 7.04, or the newer one, Gutsy 7.10 beta?
<stdin> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.4a-5build1 (feisty), package size 913 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<Tm_T> plzzz: all you need to do is create unpartitioned space and/or repartition existing one
<Tm_T> bazhang: stop asking about gutsy =)
<plzzz> bazhang: i hv windows xp and on other partitions imp data as well
<bazhang> Tm_T: sooorrrry....
<stdin> stephen: thought about using kdevelop ?
<jMerliN> stdin: 2.4a?  lol the latest stable is like 2.2 something >.<
<bazhang> plzzz: do you want to overwrite windows, or dual boot?
<stdin> jMerliN: yeah, the one in gutsy is 2:2.2.0-1ubuntu2, so feisty is just a bit behind ;)
<plzzz> bazhang: dual boot
<stephen> i thought about it, and installed it, but i couldnt figure out how to compile from within the program itself, and the documentation wasnt helpful at all
<bazhang> plzzz: do you have the liveCD?
<plzzz> bazhang: this installer in kubuntu, i m afraid may put my data at risk.
<jMerliN> stephen:
<jMerliN> add their repository as per their instructions
<plzzz> bazhang: I am currently running kubuntu from live cd
<bazhang> plzzz: it's always a good idea to back up all your important data first.
<jMerliN> and use adept to install it
<plzzz> bazhang: i cant..it more than 50 GB
<stephen> whats adept?
<jMerliN> Add deb http://anjuta.org/apt ./ in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jMerliN>  sudo apt-get update
<jMerliN>  sudo apt-get install anjuta
<stdin> plzzz: if you don't want to test unstable software, use feisty not gutsy
<bazhang> plzzz: I see. and none of it is backed up?
<stephen> i did all that
<jMerliN> adept is the package manager in kubuntu
<stephen> im using GNOME right now, the kubuntu package seems to be broken everytime i go to install it
<plzzz> bazhang: but whats feisty/gutsy?
<jMerliN> then yours will be synaptic i believe
<plzzz> bazhang: i heard feisty fawn b4
<stdin> stephen: you're on gnome? you'll find more help in #ubuntu
<stdin> plzzz: they are the release names of different versions
<stephen> how much different can ubuntu's functionality be between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<plzzz> bazhang: also this storage media folder shows all my partitions but does not read it
<bazhang> plzzz: Feisty is the most stable version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu; Gutsy is the release cming in eleven days
<bazhang> coming
<jMerliN> i wouldn't suggest going with gutsy until the final release
<jMerliN> at the moment it's rather buggy >.>
<bazhang> ha!
<plzzz> bazhang: it gives a error..
<plzzz> bazhang: hw do i know which version is this live cd of?
<bazhang> what is the error plzzz?
<bazhang> plzzz: where did you download it from?
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: yes and no :)  it all depends on what you do with it, i'm still running feisty on the desktop, but went to gutsy on the laptop :D
<plzzz> bazhang: "mount cant find   dev/sda1'
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: gutsy was a nightmare with my desktop lol
<jMerliN> feisty i've had 0 problems with
<bazhang> stdin: ?
<plzzz> bazhang: well i got it shipped..i hv ORIGINAL cd
<jMerliN> except the video stuff but that wasn't too bad
<stdin> bazhang: ?
<stephen> why has the package respository for kubuntu been broken for a few weeks now?
<jMerliN> stdin: are you a developer with kubuntu?
<plzzz> bazhang: sir, 1 of my buds say dat ubuntu doesnt support ntfs
<bazhang> stdin: cannot find /dev/sda1
<bazhang> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> bazhang: the full error message is actually "mount can't find /dev/sda1 in fstab"
<bazhang> stdin: sorry.
<stdin> bazhang: because it's not in fstab it can't auto-mount, so manual mount time
<stdin> jMerliN: not quite
<bazhang> plzzz: did you see that?
<stdin> plzzz: just remember, you can not work on the disk (partition) while any part of it is in use
<bazhang> jMerliN: did you get radio working?
<plzzz> bazhang: ??
<plzzz> bazhang: ??
<jMerliN> bazhang: yes i did :>
<bazhang> plzzz: hi.
<plzzz> bazhang: well!
<jMerliN> listening to techno now on digitally imported
<jMerliN> lol
<bazhang> plzzz: [14:34]  <stdin> plzzz: just remember, you can not work on the disk (partition) while any part of it is in use
<plzzz> bazhang: k..but i m using a live cd!
<bazhang> plzzz: I would recommend you back up some of that data first.
<chuy_max> stdin: Extra Step for Konqueror. In Konqueror, click Settings  Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins
<stdin> always backup, even if you're not (re)installing. in fact, always backup your backups too
<chuy_max> konqueror doesn't have plugins stdin
<chuy_max> plugins menu
<jMerliN> Adept Installer is so sluggish >.>,
<jMerliN> nothing should be sluggish on this computer
<chuy_max> I see: behavior, appearance, previews & metadata, etc, but no plugins stdin, any idea?
<Jucato> chuy_max: check if you have konqueror-nsplugins installed
<stdin> chuy_max: yes it does, http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/3269/test8nw2.jpg
<plzzz> ALL:is there any way to run kubuntu directly from HDD without installing?
<Jucato> chuy_max: it should be near the bottom of the list
<stdin> plzzz: no, running it from the HDD is installing it
<plzzz> ALL: i mean..just copy it and the way it runs from CD same way from HDD!
<chuy_max> Jucato, I don't have nsplugins, installing them right now :)
<bazhang> plzzz: you can run it in liveCD mode, and save your work to a USB flash drive.
<plzzz> bazhang: but its too slow
<plzzz> i mean not so slow..but WINE is very slow
<jMerliN> plzzz: wine isn't very slow
<bazhang> plzzz: I would be concerned about that 50G of unbacked up data..
<chuy_max> wine is buggy
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: i bet it is on the live cd
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido: well there.. yeah i would expect so :s
<jMerliN> very little ram available to do much of anything because the entire O/S is loaded into ram
<jMerliN> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> plzzz: so like, running a LiveHD or something?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's incredibly....  wow, there are no words.
<plzzz> Ya Ya...daisuke got my point
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to run from the hard drive, install it and it'll run faster
<Daisuke_Ido> plzzz: just because i got your point doesn't mean it makes any sense.
<plzzz> no my friend..i cant intsall it
<jMerliN> you wouldn't want to if you could
<bazhang> very fast
<Daisuke_Ido> why?
<jMerliN> because the live cd version isn't using a pagefile iirc
<plzzz> coz my hdd is ntfs :(
<jMerliN> pagefile/swap partition
<jMerliN> plzzz: the installer will reformat your hdd for you.
<Daisuke_Ido> plzzz: ffs, install partitionmagic and free up 20gb on the hard drive as unpartitioned space, then install the farking thing
<bazhang> do the mods ever sleep?
<jMerliN> and you can have it repartition it as well
<stdin> bazhang: sleep? what's that?
<bazhang> hahahaha
<chuy_max> argh, I still can't see youtube videos
<chuy_max> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<plzzz> daisuke: its already not showing all my partitions...
<bazhang> stdin: are you a long-time linux user?
<chuy_max> according to konqueror, I have libflashplayer.so installed
<bazhang> sorry offtopic
<Jucato> chuy_max: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<chuy_max> Jucato, yup, firefox works
<MS-Suse> bazhang, do me a favor, join #suse and ask them if ms-suse can play xbox360 games yet
<stdin> bazhang: it is ot, but yeah, you could say that
<Jucato> chuy_max: click on the Scan for new plugins in the Plugins settings of KOnqueror
<bazhang> MS-Suse: hahahaha
<chuy_max> Jucato, yup, I did that
<plzzz> daisuke: i m in a fix....is der any way to boot from a folder in ur HDD?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<bazhang> stdin: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> there's not
<Jucato> chuy_max: is javascript enabled?
<chuy_max> Jucato, plugins menu appeared with nsplugins, so I did that
<plzzz> is der any way to boot from a folder in ur HDD?
<Daisuke_Ido> you install it
<Daisuke_Ido> the installer will repartition
<jMerliN> i'm just curious, are many apps in kubuntu scalable/multi-threaded ?
<chuy_max> Jucato, it is enabled globally (according to configuration dialog in konqueror)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's *DESIGNED* to fix that particular issue
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido>: can kubuntu get installed in ntfs?
<stdin> jMerliN: most apps are multi-threaded
<chuy_max> Jucato, Enable JavaScript globally is checked
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> can it read files and change them>
<Jucato> chuy_max: ok last try.. open a new konqueror window?
<plzzz> help !
<MS-Suse> bazhang, then ask them if it "plays for sure"
<carlinux> Hi, I did an update and my mouse is really slow, what should i do
<Daisuke_Ido> OI!@
<Daisuke_Ido> plzzz: listen
<chuy_max> Jucato, I killed all konqueror windows, and started konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> it. will. repartition.
<Jucato> weird..
<Daisuke_Ido> it. will. fix. your. issue.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not "installing on ntfs"
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: deep, calming breaths :)
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: this has been going on for a while now
<bazhang> om mani padme om
<bazhang> MS-Suse: hahaha you do it!
<plzzz> well thanks evrybdy 4 ur coperatn...long live ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway.  it's not installing on ntfs, it's creating another partition to install on.  it *will work*
<bazhang> plzzz: no problem.
<MS-Suse> bazhang, then u can tell them that the windows update is not working with your suse setup
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<Daisuke_Ido> what cooperation?
<bazhang> MS-Suse: be careful of the ot.....
<Daisuke_Ido> pull the other one, it's got bells on!
<plzzz> ya ya
<stdin> MS-Suse: this is not some proxy channel, if you want to ask a question the there, join and ask
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> listen to me for the last time..
<bazhang> hi ubuntu_
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> i click on Install
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> i move to step 1234
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> i say him Manual Partition
<MS-Suse> stdin, dude, where is my car??
<bazhang> haha
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> i click on my 40 GB empty partition
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> i install it
<stdin> MS-Suse: you can take this as a warning
<stdin> stop that, plzzz
<Daisuke_Ido> !enter | plzzz
<ubotu> plzzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stdin> we hall have back-scroll, we can read what was said without you re-posting it
<jMerliN> you have a scroll wheel?  no way ;o!
<stdin> s/hall/all/
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido>ok..would it work now? would it read n write my all partitions now and windows kubuntu will live in harmony?
<jMerliN> s/hall/all/ ???
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido>i deserved a single response.....
<stdin> jMerliN: it's sed (geek) speak for "Replace the 1st thing with the 2nd"
<stdin> plzzz: stop that
<tetreaul> jMerliN: substitute hall with all
<Daisuke_Ido> you use the 40gb partition
<plzzz> <stdin> m sorry..but dear <Daisuke_Ido> is not answering..i am in a fix
<Daisuke_Ido> it will reformat it
<tetreaul> plzzz: just clicking on it just tells the installer you want to format it if I remember correctly...
<Daisuke_Ido> the installer will walk you through it
* stdin blushes from being called "my dear"
<Jucato> stdin: he didn't
<tetreaul> hehe
<stdin> Jucato: it was implied
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido>thanks then buddy i m trying it now..
<Jucato> stdin: "but dear <Daisuke_Ido>"
<bazhang> hahha
* Daisuke_Ido isn't dear.  period.
<Jucato> now now, don't be jealous :)
<stdin> Jucato: see, I'm not your dear, so I'm his :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i try so hard to be mean, too
* Jucato leaves now
<stdin> Jucato: go do some work....
<stdin> Jucato: on the wiki :p
<plzzz> the dear was directed to <Daisuke_Ido>
<jMerliN> Does anyone know if "Advanced Linux Programming" is a good book ? :>
<bazhang> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: it's a bit of a misnomer
<Daisuke_Ido> as "linux programming" refers to "advanced shell scripting" if i remember correctly
<jMerliN> well no it's C++
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido?
<stdin> jMerliN: do you know any C++?
<jMerliN> stdin: very much
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, then it may not be the same book i've seen
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> !!!! what should i click..1) resize  2)use largest cont. space 3) Manual
<stdin> jMerliN: then go work on KDE4, please? :p
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: I guess he's referring to the one from Wrox
<Daisuke_Ido> resize
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido>how much?
<jMerliN> Daisuke_Ido:  from the preface and first 2-3 pages of that book (it's an e-book and free) i gathered it doesn't attemp to teach C++ rather just jump into developing on linux from the basic stuff to advanced development in linux which is what i like :>
<Daisuke_Ido> how much you think you'll need?
<plzzz> well..i dont know..
<Daisuke_Ido> jMerliN: sweet
<plzzz> just tell min requirments and i will add 3 GB
<jMerliN> stdin: depends on how well the job pays :D  hahaha, i'm going to modify some things in wine and customize kubuntu then work on a(n) OSS project(s)
<Daisuke_Ido> plzzz: if you're going to be sharing storage space between windows and linux, 20gb should be a good size for a linux partition
<plzzz> ok
<plzzz> <Daisuke_Ido> THE INSTALLER HAS CRASHED!! Thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> it's 3 in the morning and i have class at 11.  def. time for sleep :\
<bazhang> g'night
<tetreaul> Daisuke_Ido: that's not too bad :P
<tetreaul> Daisuke_Ido: it's 1 here and I have class at 8
<tetreaul> lol
<jMerliN> lol it's 2 here and I have class at 9:00 :> and i have to drive for 40 minutes to get there
<jMerliN> lol
<tetreaul> jMerliN: you def beat me :P
<Daisuke_Ido> you all win
<tetreaul> lol
<jMerliN> as soon as i finish up learning a lot of the linux api and understanding the kernel / how everything works, i'll start working on OSS apps for it
<Daisuke_Ido> there are days that i don't even know if Linus knows how everything works :D
<jMerliN> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> but good luck :)
<jMerliN> surely he does :>
<jMerliN> all he does is the kernel stuff, that's fairly well documented
<stdin> he probably doesn't
<doug__> how do i install beryl in kde?
<jMerliN> the major things are how is the kernel structured, how does ring0/ring3 work, api, driver api, kernel/user mode structures, and how the api work so i can exploit things
<jMerliN> don't need to know absolutely everything lol
<apparle> The KMix is not loading . What to do
<stdin> doug__: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl
<stdin> apparle: Alt+F2 and put in  kmix
<apparle> what do u mean by put in kmix
<stdin> type it in and click Run
<bazhang> doug__: Feisty?
<doug__> stdin:  how do i also mount and have write read permision for ext2?
<doug__> bazhang: yess feisty
<apparle> I am on a public computer. I will try when I am home(No net at home)
<stdin> doug__: add an entry for it in to your /etc/fstab
<stdin> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<apparle> what is Alt+F2
<stdin> apparle: it open the Run Dialog, you press and hold Alt then press F2
<doug__> stdin:  thanks
<ubuntu__> hi
<stdin> apparle: you can get to it from KMenu > Run Command
<apparle> but it does not start when i click on the icon in the menu
<stdin> what doesn't start?
<apparle> I mean Kmix in multimedia
<ubuntu__> i wanted to change my wallpapre how to do it? seems like i am not allowed to save any jpg on the wallpaper folder
<stdin> ubuntu__: right click on the desktop > configure desktop, then just open the file you want
<apparle> stdin: whenever i start kmix it shows loading kmix and then nothing happens
<stdin> apparle: it'll be difficult to diagnose if you aren't on the system now
<ubuntu__> the .jpg file is on the internet
<ubuntu__> not on my local
<apparle> still tell me what to do
<doug__> im new to kde does anyone wana show me the ropes
<stdin> ubuntu__: and you can't download it?
<stdin> apparle: you need to be on the system
<ubuntu__> when i save it on the "wallpaper" folder it wont allow me
<stdin> ubuntu__: save it to your home directory
<apparle> but i can never connect my PC to net. Then what should I do
<doug__> and stdin the link for the mounting ext2 i dont get it read it 4 times
<jMerliN> stdin: you know C++? :P
<bazhang> ubuntu__: first save to computer, then choose configure desktop (right click on desktop), then go to where you saved file, and voila!
<ubuntu__> oh i got it now :)
<ubuntu__> thanks
<bazhang> no problem
<apparle> stdin: this started when i installed OSS sound drivers
<stdin> doug__:  you add something like "/dev/sdb1  	/media/something  	ext2  	defaults  	0 2"  to your /etc/fstab file, where "/dev/sdb1" is the partition and "/media/something" is the place to mount it
<stdin> jMerliN: learning it
<ubuntu__> does mozilla works on kubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntu__: you can also get new wallpapers from kde-look.org; they are very nice...
<ubuntu__> its really my first time on linux
<ubuntu__> i like this http://metrocebu.org/cars/tuXperience.jpg
<bazhang> sweet!
<apparle> stdin: please help
<ubuntu__> :)
<ubuntu__> isnt it cool :D
<jMerliN> ubuntu__: yes, mozilla works on kubuntu.
<bazhang> ubuntu__: nice user-name!
<ubuntu__> :)
<apparle> hey ubuntu__ wallpaper's superb
<doug__> stdin:  i have this in my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39623/
<bazhang> so, in eleven short days, this channel will be all about Gutsy?
<apparle> hey anybody else can diagnose why Kmix has stopped loading onPC
<charlie5> anyone else having probs with usb hardrives after recent updates ? ... mine is mounted when i boot up and then after a while just seem to umount themselves ... i can then not even re-enable them thorugh system settings but have to reboot :/
<doug__> stdin:  note that i am also with gnome and its sset to auto with gnome like that too
<apparle> hello anybody here uses OSS sound drivers
<apparle> hey any body who has ATi Sb450 sound card
<apparle> hey anybody alive here
<charlie5> mount: special device /dev/sdb8 does not exist
<emilsedgh> apparle: yes, we are all alive
<apparle> then at least you can say no
<apparle> anybody uses Opensound drivers
<apparle> or anybody has RC4107MA-RS2
<ijacek> hi
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ijacek> O.o
<Twoflower> grr
<ijacek> lagy :D
<apparle> help with OSS drivers
<Capt_Carrot> there, goodnight
<ijacek> :D
<ijacek> what OSS ?
<jMerliN> OSS is open source software
<apparle> OSS : Open Sound System : It is any old sound driver system earlier to ALSA
<apparle> does anybody use these drivers
<jMerliN> -.- @ open sound system
<bazhang> hi twoflower
<bazhang> oops, Capt_Carrot
<snitch> what is a good client that i can use on my yahoo messenger?
<apparle> jMerliN : do u know why Kmix stopped loading when i installed ALSA
<snitch> xchat is a good irc client?
<apparle> sorry OSS
<bazhang> snitch: pidgin
<apparle> Please forget above two sentence
<bazhang> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<apparle> jMerliN : do u know why Kmix stopped loading when i installed OSS
<jMerliN> no i don't
<apparle> can u diagnose why
<apparle> or tell me what to do about it
<bazhang> apart from having to manually delete all the session cookies, etc manually, I really like Konqueror more than Firecrash er Firefox
<jMerliN> bazhang: edit it to delete old cookies on start :>
<snitch> thanks
<apparle> jMerliN: Kmix started when I installed OSS but stopped loading when I restarted my PC
<apparle> jMerliN: are u listening
<bazhang> jMerliN: what about history, cache, etc.?
<bazhang> jMerliN: thanks!
<snitch> another question :) what email client can you recommen on kubuntu?
<apparle> anybody expert in linux here
<bazhang> snitch: thunderbird
<bazhang> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<snitch> cool
<snitch> thanks
<bazhang> no problem!
<Tm_T> snitch: I'd say, use Kmail
<apparle> how to troubleshoot Kmix
<Tm_T> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> apparle: see those
<apparle> i donot have problem with sound I wanna know why kmix crashes
<Tm_T> apparle: hmm, have you tried running it from konsole?
<apparle> how to
<Tm_T> open konsole and run kmix from it
<Tm_T> !konsole | apparle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hu
<Tm_T> !bash | apparle
<snitch> guys im connecting using xchat. which part of it can i change the port number of the server?
<ubotu> apparle: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jucato> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Jucato> snitch: ^^^^
<apparle> i will try when i am home. Also tell me what to do with the problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3439341)
<snitch> :P
<admin_> hi
<apparle> Anybody knows how to play MIDI files
<fawx> i'm using the wine program..where i'mmmmm using the maplestory installer..i have all the other programs need 2 make the game work but i can't see the icon 4 the game 2 start can any1 help?
<fawx> srry 4 all tha m's
<fawx> no1...
<apparle> how to play RMVBin kaffiene
<fawx> ..ugh
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I want to create a panel shortcut for the game AssaultCube.  To run the game, I have to "cd" to the folder and do "./assaultcube".  For the executable option for the shortcut, can I make 2 commands -- one to "cd" to the right folder and another to do "./assaultcube"?
<snowdonkey> Having as one command "/opt/assaultcube/asaultcube.sh" doesn't work.
<apparle> how to get real media in kaffiene
<snowdonkey> apparle: real media?
<apparle> .rm realplayer
<fawx> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ijacek> yeah wine :D
<apparle> snowdonkey: i mean real player files
<ijacek> what u need emulated :
<apparle> .rm .rmvb .rma .rmv etc
<snowdonkey> apparle: Gotcha.  not sure myself.  Doesn't Mplayer play real player?
<apparle> yes. I want to play them through kaffiene. in xine parameters-decoder- it asks for path of the decoder files where to get them
<ijacek> what i make defragmentation on my disc ? :)
<pro> nigger lulz...
<ijacek> doesn't know someone ?
<pro> What
<ijacek> pro:  what i make defragmentation on my disc ? :)
<fawx> ...
<Pro> Look shinny thing..
<lubos> why do I get this error mesage when I login as a root? : Cannot open display "default display"   ... any hints? thank you
<ijacek> what is shinny ?
<ijacek> lubos: jses cech ?
<fawx> not a word
<lubos> ijacek: slovak :-)
<lubos> ijacek: ahoj
<ijacek> lubos: aha tak zdravim na slovensko, cau :)
<ijacek> so what is it ?
<lubos> ijacek: no niesom na slovensku ale ..dik...
<bazhang> ?
<ijacek> lubos: aha :)) ty chces pod rootem spoustet Xka ?
<fawx> ...??
<stdin> !en | ijacek, lubos
<ubotu> ijacek, lubos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<snowdonkey> That's unfriendly...
<ijacek> im so sorry :)
<stdin> that's tough :)
<snowdonkey> Why such a rule?
<stdin> there are other language channels
<ijacek> yes i know it
<fawx> discrimination...??
<bazhang> haha
<snowdonkey> I mean pro just said "nigger" 20 lines up
<fawx> yeh that 2
<lubos> ijacek: how about private chanell?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@251-187-58-66.gci.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<fawx> i didn't think any 1that so much.
<ijacek> i say.. SORRY
<fawx> stdin  y u?
<ijacek> lubos: !cz
<fawx> did it just choose u
<bazhang> hi
<lubos> ijacek: ?
<fawx> hello...
<stdin> let me just say this, if someone is being abusive in here use !ops to call the ops in, we can't watch 24/7 and need you to alert us
<bazhang> stdin: how to alert you?
* Tm_T recommends to use !ops | reason formulae
<fawx> ??
<stdin> bazhang: use "!ops | reason" ubotu will then call us
<bazhang> oops, sorry.
<bazhang> thanks.
<fawx> oh
<Tm_T> stdin: you keep hilighting me
<ijacek> lubos: writing !cz in this chat.. and
<stdin> please don't "test" it
<fawx> 1 more question
<fawx> how do i change the color of my name
<stdin> Tm_T: I know, I'm highlighting everyone :p
<lubos> ijacek: join sk
<ijacek> lubos: click on ubuntu-cz
<Tm_T> stdin: youre so enlightening
<ijacek> lubos: :D
<ijacek> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> !color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> pshhh..
<ijacek> lubos: sk no exist :))
<stdin> fawx: any color you see is your client
<lubos> ijacek:  ubuntu-cz ... i'm there
<ijacek> yeah :D
<stdin> fawx: look in it's settings (tho it won't effect anyone else)
<bazhang> lubos: /join #ubuntu-cz
<fawx> i mean not the words i send out
<fawx> ok
<fawx> thank you thank you
<lubos> what scripts ( apart of root directory ) gets executed when root logs in..
<lubos> ?
<stdin>  /etc/environment, /etc/profile, /etc/bash.bashrc
<lubos> stdin: thanks ...
<fawx> ..
<fawx> lonely
<ijacek> :D
<ijacek> what i download video from youtube ?
<ijacek> youtube-dl not work
<Hart13> zdar all
<Ace_NoOne> I can't figure out how to make VirtualBox (WinXP host) allow Kubuntu to use a screen resolution over 1024x768
<Ace_NoOne> not sure if this belongs here, but I'd greatly appreciate some tips
<stdin> #vbox is the place to ask
<Ace_NoOne> brilliant, thanks stdin
<somiran> some one can tell should i download kde4 now
<somiran> is it stable
<stdin> probably not
<Ace_NoOne> somiran: not at all from what I hear
<Ace_NoOne> ... yet
<jussi01> somiran: no
<somiran> ok then when about to release the stable one do u know?
<somiran> ok thank you
<Ace_NoOne> somiran: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde4
<Ace_NoOne> "It is scheduled for release on 11 December 2007."
<somiran> i have heard its amazing
<somiran> iace_noone
<emilsedgh> really kde4 could buzz the world like firefox...even more, firefox just equals to our konqueror
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<jussi01> Hello Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> hiya
<e1mer> Jucato: are there alternatives to knetwork-manager?
<e1mer> anyone?
<e1mer> alternative to knetwork-manager
<llutz> e1mer: ifplugd/guessnet
<e1mer> thanks llutz
<Jucato> e1mer: don't know what alternatives there are
<Tstnz> hi all
<sille> a very sille question for a very patient crowd:  How to add a network (ie irchighway) to Konversation?
<stdin> press F2 and add it
<sille> ok... syntax...
<stdin> Pick a name for it, then press the Add button under Servers, the syntax is clear
<stdin> it has a Server box, a Port box and a Password box
<sille> yes.  I added irchighway.com but now asks for server
<snitch> hello how to change the sizes of the icons on my desktop?
<snitch> its pretty big
<stdin> sille: you put the server in the server section, click the Add button
<stdin> snitch: system settings > appearance > Icons > advanced
<sille> yes.  i guess more specifically.  where o find actual name of network for irchighway.  I assumedthe network name to be irc.irchighway.com
<sille>  i am asked to adda server.  however, I don't know where to get  a listing for servers for irchighway.
<stdin> check on their site, they should give you the info
<sille> i also would not know which port to have assigned
<stdin> they should tell you on the site
<stdin> default for irc is 6667
<sille> ok.  Just getting used to linux.  and browser.
<sille> will use port 6667
<sille>  will try to find web site for info.
<sille> thx stdin
<stdin> I'm guessing it's www.irchighway.com
<snitch> how to make my browser display smaller?
<sille> will do.  thx again
<Ace_NoOne> I've added the following to xorg.conf: Modes "1280x1024 1270x912 1152x864" - why can't I select a screen resolution between 1280 and 1024?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: 1280x1024 1270x912 1152x864"  ---> "1280x1024" "1270x912" "1152x864"
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: ooh, ok - thanks!
<TheGateKeeper> yw :-)
<D4m4ge> hi
<Ace_NoOne> is it possible that changing the resolution messed up a) xorg.conf b) something else (I now get all sorts of weird behavior)
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: if your monitor is not capable of displaying that resolution you can get funny effects, also if you have screwed xorg.conf that can also cause trouble
<ardchoille> Is  archive.ubuntu.com  down at the moment?
<TheGateKeeper> dunno normal repos are working
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: it's in a VirtualBox VM
<Ace_NoOne> and it works after I restore xorg.conf and reboot
<Ace_NoOne> but I get funny error messages
<TheGateKeeper> ohhh never played with linux in a VM machine
<Ace_NoOne> I don't think it's related to that as such - seems like Kubuntu 7.10 is buggy in that regard
<TheGateKeeper> when you start X if something is wrong it will complain, when I have had those problems it's usually been obvious which part of the xorg.conf it's complaining about
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> oh baby you, got what i need, and u say he just a friend, u say he just a friend
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> OohHHh Baby youuuU!!
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: still on dapper here, but I mainly use gentoo :-)
<ardchoille> adReNaLiNexRuSh^: Please tak eit to another channel.
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> .___. fine
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: the errors are from KdeSudo - hold on, I'll upload
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> how do i close this channel?
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> it's my 1st time =/
<ardchoille> adReNaLiNexRuSh^: You're an op in #bash and you're asking that?
<Ace_NoOne> adReNaLiNexRuSh^: /part
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> ardchoile:yes i am sir
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: http://i22.tinypic.com/r1h06u.jpg <-- see, that happened after I did nothing but change the resolution and reboot
<adReNaLiNexRuSh^> wow that's nice ace, windows vista? linux?
<TheGateKeeper> hmmm not sure what to suggest
<Ace_NoOne> adReNaLiNexRuSh^: huh? XP Royal Theme, running Kubuntu inside VirtualBox
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: thanks anyway
<jan__> hello room
<jan__> has anyone used massive a crowd simulation software
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: yw :-) sorry I couldn't help you fix it
<Ace_NoOne> :)
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: just try using the X tools to configure it, usually takes a bit of fiddling with
<Ace_NoOne> will do
<Ace_NoOne> first gotta find out how to mount that VBox share...
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: I would start the VM in cli mode, get X working, then restart it with X once you have it sorted
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: well, it works nicely with the current resolution - but as soon as I use the KDE system settings to change it, it breaks
<Ace_NoOne> then I restore xorg.conf and it reboots nicely (with the previously-selected resolution!)
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: well backup xorg.cong & alter it manually
<TheGateKeeper> xorg.conf*
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: where in xorg.conf do I set the selected resolution
<TheGateKeeper> 1 min
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: In  -->  Section "Screen" I have --> DefaultDepth 24 and I think it uses the first resolution in the list
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: well, I have multiple resolutions there, and currently using the second (after setting it via KDE, and then restoring xorg.conf!)
<user__> pidarasi vi!!!
<user__> pidarasi vi!!!
<user__> pidarasi vi!!!
<user__> pidarasi vi!!!
<user__> pidarasi vi!!!
<user__> pidarasi vi!!!
<GuHHH> TheGateKeeper: it does...
<user__> hi
<user__> !!
<GuHHH> user_ wtf?
<GuHHH> are u stupid?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: may be it won't support anything higher
<user__> i m aleksey
<TheGateKeeper> thanks GuHHH
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: 1280x1024 worked fine, but that was too large for the VM's windowed mode - so I wanted to set it to 1152x864, but that broke it; I had to restore and reboot
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: try "1024x768"
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: that's too small...
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<Ace_NoOne> in fact, I wanna end up with something like 1250x900 later on
<TheGateKeeper> you will just have to fiddle with it until you get it right
<Ace_NoOne> yeah - but I really think it's the current Kubuntu beta being buggy
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: well I couldn't possible comment lol
<Ace_NoOne> I'll give it a few more tries
<fkm> Hi there. If I got a problem with a game (Enemy Territory) via AIGLX on my Kubuntu. Where shall I ask for help? Does AIGLX has an own channel?
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: it now works with 1200x900 - but I still get the KdeSudo errors on startup; any way to track what might cause this?
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: what happens if you come out of X then restart it?
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: how do I do that
<TheGateKeeper> I guess there must be something wanting admin privlages
<Ace_NoOne> yeah, but I have no idea what
<TheGateKeeper> well in a VM machine not sure normally I think it's Ctrl + alt + backspace, then startx  to restart X up
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: ps -A will give you a list of the processes running
<Ace_NoOne> err, "5320 pts/1    00:00:00 ps" ?
<TheGateKeeper> that's ok
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: you could also get it to run a more basic X than running KDE to see if that is the problem
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE works
<TheGateKeeper> cool :-)
<Ace_NoOne> so I just edit xorg.conf to my needs and restart it?
<DexterF> hi
<rand_acs> anyone seen a release date on 7.10?
<stdin> rand_acs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<DexterF> MIDI issue. guitar tab editor (tuxguitar, awesome), played sound fine till i installed an alsa output plugin. now it's mute
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne: yes but make sure you have it backed up first
<rand_acs> stdin: thanks mate
<DexterF> figured timidity wasnt installed to i pulled that, still no go. pointers?
<vlt> Hello. Somehow the area in kicker where all open apps are shown ("Fensterleiste" in German) has gone. How can I reactivate it?
<rand_acs> cool only 13 days to go :)
<rand_acs> I'm hoping to try out the KDE 4.0 package that the devs talked about
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: crashed on me and now I can only get into CLI
<TheGateKeeper> Ace_NoOne:  use startx to restart X up, might have to replace your xorg.conf
<TheGateKeeper> bbiab
<Ace_NoOne> TheGateKeeper: nah, it's something more serious - I seem to have borked it, so I reverted to a snapshot
<vlt> Hello. Yesterday I finally answered "yes" to adept-manager's question if I wanted to upgrade (from Edgy) to Feisty. The ~800 MB of updated were downloaded successfully and adpet began to configure the packages. After having answered two or three debconf questions I left and returned after 2 hours finding the machine frozen. GRUB menu.lst hasn't changed but the old sytem can't boot anymore. Booting from a live cd shows me the new kernel in /boot and _two_ initrd 
* ScorpKing tripped and landed in here...
<r4wbeRRy> hi there
<r4wbeRRy> i'm using kubuntu 7.10 'n tried to update today. while installing it says -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39629/
<DexterF> r4wbeRRy: topic
<r4wbeRRy> #ubuntu+1, hm? :o
<Ace_NoOne> how can I redirect the boot sequence to just take me to the command line
<DexterF> r4wbeRRy: yup
<r4wbeRRy> ah, thank you. that already kinda solved my problem
<DexterF> Ace_NoOne: perm or temp?
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: start recovery mode
<Ace_NoOne> DexterF: temp
<Ace_NoOne> stdin: GRUB selection?
<stdin> yeah
<Ace_NoOne> ok thanks
<DexterF> Ace_NoOne: in grub, go to the line that holds kernel info, press "e" to edit, replace the "quiet splash --" with 2, return, press b to boot. that should do it.
<DexterF> recovery is meant for recovery so this wont do a lot of stuff, I guess it wont mount remote dirs like nfs or smb
<Ace_NoOne> will do DexterF
<stdin> DexterF: it will start in runlevel 1
<stdin> DexterF: runlevel S actually
<DexterF> is "S" offcial?
<stdin> S = Single user
<GuHHH>  i have a module for a sound card... (that there isnt on the kernel), so i have to recompile the kernel with support for this module... how can i do this?
<DexterF> well, anyway, is there an app to load sound fonts into sound blaster live cards?
<stdin> S0123456 are the runlevels
<DexterF> GuHHH: uh. ever compiled a kernel yourself?
<GuHHH> DexterF: many times
<DexterF> GuHHH: well.. then patch up the src for your card and compile away
<GuHHH> DexterF: ok, thanks
<ardchoille> What's up with the repos?
<ardchoille> My sudo apt-get update won't connect
<DexterF> broken mirror? tried another?
<stdin> depends what repos you're using
<stdin> mine work fine
<DexterF> same here
<ardchoille> archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be working
<stdin> use a local mirror then
<stdin> probably a ton of people upgrading early
<Jucato> working here (ph.archive.ubuntu.com redirects to archive.ubuntu.com)
<LjL> it pings here, don't know if it *works*
<LjL> security.ubuntu.com on the other hand seems a bit stuck
<ardchoille> I can ping it, but apt-get can't connect
<ardchoille> us.archive.ubuntu.com = same thing
<LjL> yes, us. is stuck for me too
<LjL> although they shouldn't be the same server
<Jucato> spoke too soon, archive.ubuntu.com is stuck
<ardchoille> Jucato: That's what I thought
<Jucato> ok working now.. . a bit..
<LjL> oh wait, right now us. and a.u.c. *are* the same server
<LjL> they're both prat.canonical.com
<LjL> i don't think they're normally that way though
<ardchoille> prat? Nice name
<stdin> LjL: prat and lithium
<LjL> stdin: i only got prat
<LjL> guess they just load balance
<Jucato> I only got prat :)
<stdin> LjL: archive.ubuntu.com point to 91.189.89.6 and 91.189.89.8
<LjL> stdin: yeah, i've just got lithium on the last ping.
<ardchoille> yeah
<googleheart> hi
<LjL> perhaps lithium works and prat kind of doesn't, which is why it works sometimes.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:LjL] : The main and US mirrors are currently down/slow, please use others | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php | Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kein> Thought something was weird.  Anywyas.
<Kein> *anyways
<ardchoille> Glad to know it wasn't just me.
<Kein> Is there any danger to checking out/writing to my Windows partition from Kubuntu if I don't touch anything potentially dangerous?
<ardchoille> Kein: Is it NTFS>
<ardchoille> ?
<googleheart> Kein: only if you have an NTFS partiotion i think..
<ardchoille> !ntfs | Kein
<ubotu> Kein: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Kein> Yeah, it's NTFS. =(
<Kein> Dammit.
<Kein> I need to pass a fairly large amount of data across and I only have one CD. D=
<ardchoille> Kein: There are ways to write to it, I don't know how safe it is.
<Kein> Yeah, I'm not taking a risk.
<Kein> ...
<Kein> Wait.
<Kein> CD-RWs.
<Kein> Duh.
<Kein> Now I feel retarded.
<ardchoille> lol
<stdin> ntfs-3g is classed as "stable"
<ardchoille> stdin: It is stable now? That's good to know
<stdin> tho I've never used it (no ntfs partitions)
<ardchoille> same
<Kein> I made the mistake of assuming I would be using Linux sparingly when I installed due to not knowing how a lot of things worked.
<Kein> I learned.
<Kein> And now I want to fix what that train of thought made me do to my HD sizes.
<Kein> ...well, partition sizes.
* genii sips a coffee
<tzanger> if I am trying to build a third-party kernel module (examples from Linux Device Drivers book) it complains that linux/config.h does not exist
<tzanger> is there a package that includes what is needed?  I don't need the kernel source for it at all
<LjL> tzanger: install module-assistant
<LjL> and run it
<tzanger> module-assistant?  I would hae NEVER guessed that name
<LjL> tzanger: it's not the package you're looking for - it's simply a little utility that helps compiling modules, and can install the required packages by itself
<tzanger> aha
<gustavo> module-assistant prepare
<tzanger> ok, it's just trying to download it at the moment
<gustavo> then, module-assistant a-i module
<Ace_NoOne> a while back, I remember seeing a YouTube video of a "ripple" effect for Beryl - notifying of new instant messages; does the IM client have to support that?
<tzanger> gustavo: sounds nice, but it seems quite high level
<gustavo> its not
<zarilion> Hey. Can someone remind me what i have to type to reconfigure x-server in terminal..?
<Jucato> !xconfig | zarilion
<ubotu> zarilion: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Kein> woot, new pidgin package
<Kein> hmm
<Kein> looks like the servers are stable again
<Kein> but eh
<tzanger> yeah
<Kein> I went in at about 13 kbps then it boosted to 250
<Kein> a little iffy
<Kein> but still good
<Kein> oooooooooooh
<Kein> shouldn't have jinxed it
<Kein> hmm
<gnomefreak> Jucato: got a sec?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: a few :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: are you on feisty?
<tzanger> why on earth is it installing a C++ compiler?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: sadly, no
<tzanger> urf
<gnomefreak> tzanger: to compile C++ apps
<gnomefreak> darn
<tzanger> with the package servers down this isn't going to happen...  I have the kernel headers, I guess I am just missing a symlink
<zarilion> ty
<Jucato> tzanger: to compile modules for whatever you're downloading module-assistant for
<tzanger> I know hwo to do this the "oldschool" way, just trying ot be debian/kubuntu-friendly
<gnomefreak> tzanger: give it a few hours
<stdin> tzanger: use another mirror?
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> damn I thought I had apt-file installed on this system
<TheGateKeeper> can you install k3b from a dapper repo into a latter version of kubuntu?
<stdin> no, different versions of kde
<stdin> (kdelibs rather)
<flaccid--> the repos servers are down?
<stdin> see the topic ;)
<TheGateKeeper> stdin: well unless you have gone to KDE 4 I can do it in gentoo by masking latter versions
<flaccid--> true.. its cut off in my client
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: dpkg will not install it because of version differences
<flaccid--> right i hover hover topic. im on xchat windows :p
<TheGateKeeper> well that's a bit sad, all the latter version crash & bang :-(
<TheGateKeeper> versions*
<tzanger> ok perhaps I am just missing a crucial bit of information
<tzanger> I installed module-assistant and told it to prepare the system
<tzanger> it says the system is prepared
<tzanger> yet I still have no config.h and hte LDD3 example fails to build due to that
<tzanger> I don't want to build or hack on a module that is in the repo, I want to make my own
<flaccid--> have a good one guys im off
<awolf> hello every im completly new in linux how can show me how t instal in linux
<awolf> hello every im completly new in linux how can show me how t instal in linux
<awolf> hello every im completly new in linux how can show me how t instal in linux
<awolf> hello every im completly new in linux how can show me how t instal in linux
<Jucato> awolf: do not repeat your question or flood the channel
<Jucato> !patience | awolf
<ubotu> awolf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<awolf> thank for the web pages
<Ace_NoOne> you guys are too patient with trolls
* Jucato has a policy: "innocent until I say so"
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: damn hippies ;)
<tzanger> aha
<Jucato> :)
<tzanger> it's just a problem of LDD examples being old
<tzanger> include/config.h doesn't exist anymore, it is now include/autoconf.h
<atlfalcons866> my computer lost power last night could i have lost some data
<Ace_NoOne> I keep getting Adept errors: "Could not commit changes"
<gustavo> atlfalcons866: its a possibility
<Ace_NoOne> so I can't update
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: you can try using apt-get to get more informative error messages
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: something like "apt-get update" in the CLI?
<atlfalcons866> gustavo: ext3 fscked it self and the file system was clean
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: what were you trying to do in Adept?
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: update a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10
<tzanger> atlfalcons866: ext2/3 force a check after so many days of non-checking
<Ace_NoOne> and now it seems I have to re-download the whole 280 MB!
<gustavo> atlfalcons866: so its probably okay
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: redownload what?
<atlfalcons866> does jfs resiserfs do that
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: the updates?
<atlfalcons866> ok
<tzanger> just use xfs, it's the one true fs :-)
<atlfalcons866> xfs corrupts on power loss
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: no. once the packages have been download (whether installed or not) they are saved in the hard drive (for a period of days)
* emilsedgh is wondering what does 'Update a fresh install' means...
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: Adept's Fetch Updates = sudo apt-get update. Full Upgrade = sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atlfalcons866> why arnt updates working
<Jucato> emilsedgh: keeping it up to date w/ the latest updates
<emilsedgh> Jucato: then thats not 'Fresh'
<emilsedgh> Jucato: fresh means a new installation
<emilsedgh> dunno, maybe im wrong :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yes fresh = new install
<Jucato> so what's the issue?
<atlfalcons866> should i stay with ext3
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: thanks - but Adept Updater does seem to think it has another 260 MB to download
<Ace_NoOne> so I will try the CLI now
<emilsedgh> Jucato: when you want to update, fresh means nothing...ok i give it up, not important
<Jucato> emilsedgh: update a fresh install = after install a fresh shiny new system, you update it to get the latest patches/fixes
<Jucato> after that, of course, it's not fresh anymore. it's an updated system
<emilsedgh> Jucato: oh, thanks :D
* Jucato scratches his head...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i tought you mean update from feisty
<Ace_NoOne> great, you've confused the newbie now ;) should I use apt-get update or dist-upgrade now?
<whm> I have a problem about hotkeys OSD on IBM T23 when run kubuntu
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: update = checks to see if there are updates available (updates your package list so to speak). dist-upgrade actually downloads and installs the updates
<Ace_NoOne> ahh
<whm> there is no OSD information when press fn+fx or fn+ home or fn+end
<elkmann> Hi! how can I teach programs to user firefox instead of konqueror?
<whm> when run ubuntu there do be OSD when I use fn hotkeys
<LjL> elkmann: K / System Settings / Default Applications / Web Browser
<shockhead> is this the right place for gutsy talk? :-)
<LjL> no
<LjL> !gutsy > shockhead    (shockhead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> try /topic too ;)
<shockhead> cool, thanks
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: several issues now :/ http://pastebin.com/d78317208 <-- 1. wants to re-download 270 MB 2. seems stuck/frozen
<elkmann> LjL: and how can I reach that when I'm actually not in KDE?
<LjL> elkmann: try "kcontrol", does it work?
<elkmann> yes, but in kcontrol there are no Default Applications..
<Jucato> elkmann: kcontrol -> kde components -> default applications
<LjL> elkmann: yes, there is, under "KDE Components"
<LjL> there is a search box, too :P
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: I've never seen that error message before...
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: yay, I'm special :(
<elkmann> no, I simply don't have "Default Applications"...
<ardchoille> Jucato: Is that part of an apt-get update? If so, I was getting gpgv and key errors earlier
<LjL> Ace_NoOne: are you updating to Feisty?
<Kein> hold on, elkmann
<Jucato> ardchoille: feisty?
<ardchoille> Jucato: yes
<Kein> it looks like three cubes stacked
* Jucato isn't on feisty... :(
<elkmann> when I search for "appl" I get: application "Launch Feedback", somthing bout shortcuts..
<Kein> also, KDE Components should be it
<Ace_NoOne> LjL: I installed Kubuntu 7.10, then had Adept Updater run, which failed, so I went for the CLI ("sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade")
<elkmann> and something bout style..
<ardchoille> I have a feeling some of the repos are messed up beyond a simple connection problem.
<Jucato> elkmann: how about searching for "default"
<elkmann> search for default brings no results
<Jucato> strange indeed
<LjL> Ace_NoOne: uhm, there is a bug report, but it's about upgrading *to* Feisty: but 117030
<LjL> bug 117030
<LjL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/117030
<elkmann> I guess my installation lacks something..?
<Jucato> LjL: he's updating a fresh install
<LjL> Ace_NoOne: i'd try a "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrrade" for starters
<Ace_NoOne> LjL: will do, thanks
<LjL> Jucato: who knows what can happen even on a fresh install?
<Jucato> yeah...
<Ace_NoOne> LjL: now it seems to work
<Ace_NoOne> it's downloading
<tzanger> is it possible to either get the shell to overwrite core files when a new core is generated, or get it to create core.[pid]  like other systems/  I'm not sure where to alter this behaviour
<Ace_NoOne> what exactly does apt-get clean do? purge any previous updater info?
<ardchoille> Ace_NoOne: cleans out downloaded packages
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: it removes the previously downloaded package that apt-get dist-upgrade downloaded
<Jucato> (whether installed or not)
<Ace_NoOne> I see
<ardchoille> Jucato: archive.ubuntu.com seem to be working again
<bazhang> Hello!
<Jucato> good
<travexas> hi
<genii> Ace_NoOne: The info on what it does and what other parts of apt-get does is in the manpage,   man apt-get
<LjL> ardchoille: sometimes. probably one of the two mirrors they're using works better than the other right now
<Ace_NoOne> genii: yeah, I forgot I could open a second terminal session...
<genii> Ace_NoOne: :)
<snitch> anyone knows how to install a pidgin?
<Ace_NoOne> snitch: snatch one first
<snitch> then
<snitch> :)
<Ace_NoOne> get cement
<snitch> :P
<ardchoille> LjL: Oh, ok
<snitch> whats a nice client for yahoo messenger?
<Ace_NoOne> Pidgin works for all AFAIK
<bazhang> snitch: didn't like pidgin?
<snitch> i dont know how to install it
<snitch> im a newbie
<grul> doesn't kopete work?
<Ace_NoOne> apt-get install pidgin?
<snitch> kopete works
<bazhang> snitch: sudo apt-get install pidgin followed by your password
<Kein> yeah, basically plug what they said into your console
<snitch> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<grul> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<grul> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Kein> snitch:
<bazhang> I prefer adept
<Kein> you have to type sudo first
<Kein> actually
<Kein> I like Synaptic the most
<Kein> but that's because it's well organized
<snitch> adept cant find the pidgin
<Ace_NoOne> snitch: are you by any chance already updating your system?
<Ace_NoOne> don't say a/the pidgin please ... the name is horrible enough ;P
<Ace_NoOne> it's like saying "an internets"
<snitch> :)
<snitch> yup
<snitch> its updated
<Ace_NoOne> updated or updating?
<snitch> updated
<Kein> I'm not fond of the Pidgin motif.
<Ace_NoOne> who came up with that anyway, and who agreed to it? (reminds me of GWB)
<Kein> I totally just took the icons and such from GAIM.
<Kein> Well.
<Kein> It was GAIM first, which made sense and looked awesome.
<Kein> Then AOL started being belligerent.
<Ace_NoOne> I know about AOL complaining (oddly enough)
<Ace_NoOne> but why *Pidgin*
<bazhang> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<jzilla> What would be a good alternative to the default mirrors/repos?
<Kein> Hm?
<Ace_NoOne> oh great, even the CLI updating failed: http://pastebin.com/d5b1eb6be
<Ace_NoOne> something's seriously wrong there... !?
<jzilla> The topic states "The main and US mirrors are currently down/slow, please use others" -- what's a good choice for "others"?
<Jucato> uk.arhive.ubuntu.com seems to be good
<jzilla> I'll give that a shot. Thanks.
<Ace_NoOne> I have no idea why updating doesn't work
<Ace_NoOne> (using German servers btw)
<Capt_Carrot> slow/down mirrors?  what, did gutsy go final already?
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: are you on gutsy or feisty?
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: 7.10 is Feisty, right?
<jdong> Capt_Carrot: no, just slow :)
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: no.
<Ace_NoOne> ok ;)
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: 7.04 is Feisty. 7.10 is gutsy which is still in beta right now
<Jucato> which could explain your upgrade problem.
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: well, you guys here recommended I download Gutsy yesterday
<Jucato> I'm going to strangle who ever recommended that
<Ace_NoOne> lesson learned: don't listen to the internets
<Jucato> lesson to be learned. Read :)
<Ace_NoOne> lol
<Kein> unless you love to beta test, don't use betas
<Kein> ;/
<Jucato> and I'm definitely not one of those "guys" who recommended it to you. because I wouldn't even if I were paid to
<Ace_NoOne> <bazhang>	Get it now!  It's really stable Ace_NoOne
<bazhang> ouch
<Ace_NoOne> <DaSkreech>	Ace_NoOne: Virtual machine I would heartily recommend 7.10
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: didn't you read what most of us said after that?
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: emphasis on Virtual Machine
<Ace_NoOne> well, just teasong - this is just for getting familiar anyway
<Ace_NoOne> *teasing
<bazhang> Ace_NoOne: some problems with Gutsy?
<Ace_NoOne> so actually, having to figure out some errors might be good
<Ace_NoOne> bazhang: won't update
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: my guess is that your server still hasn't received the fixed packages for that error
<bazhang> Ace_NoOne: that's an issue with the servers being hammered.
<Ace_NoOne> bazhang: nope, download worked fine!?
<Jucato> bazhang: no, there was an issue earlier with cupsys upgrades
<Mr_Sonoma> lol i just tried to install Gutsy from a live cd (i dont mind beta so much) but it was from a tribe5 cd and the install failed miserably on my new hard disk (grub errors galore believe it or not) finally when i did find my fiesty cd and tried the install from there, it worked flawless, now im just going through the setup stuff cause i didnt even try to back up my /home this time around
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: to be technical, the problem is in the (dist-)upgrade part, not the update part
<bazhang> Ace_NoOne: I normally get 200k/s, but here I was getting 20k/s
<Ace_NoOne> bazhang: I had 200 kbps - German servers
<bazhang> Ace_NoOne: the issue with cupsys has bbeen fixed.
<bazhang> been.
<Ace_NoOne> well, apparently not for me
<Ace_NoOne> bazhang: <Ace_NoOne> oh great, even the CLI updating failed: http://pastebin.com/d5b1eb6be
<Jucato> bazhang: not from his/her server
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: the correct form is "its" :P
<Jucato> bazhang: the fixed version of cupsyst is 1.3.2-1ubuntu5
<Ace_NoOne> (I'm a bot, y'know)
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: youll have to wait a bit and perform update and dist-upgrade later again
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: later = tomorrow? should I perform an apt-get clean now?
<Jucato> you could. but if your server still hasn't synced to get the fixed packages, it wouldn't matter much
<bazhang> Jucato: thanks.
<vlt> Hello. Somehow the area in kicker where all open apps are shown ("Fensterleiste" in German) has gone. How can I reactivate it?
<Jucato> vlt: I could tell you how, but you might have a hard time translating. you could also try #kubuntu-de
<uga> vlt: the taskbar?
<cj_> hi
<Jucato> but just in case, right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> search for taskbar
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: I mean to prepare for tomorrow's proper update/-grade
<cj_> can anyone help me get compiz-fusion working on kubuntu ? i get missing metacity errors
<vlt> uga: kicker is running but the part where the runnings apps are shown is missing
<uga> vlt: right click on kicker->add applet to panel->search for "taskbar" and double click it
<uga> vlt: that's called the taskbar
<vlt> uga, Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: won't matter much.
<uga> vlt: btw, don't you prefer the taskbar on top of the window?
<Jucato> !compiz-fusion |  cj_
<ubotu> cj_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bazhang> vlt: you can add application icons, applets, and so on, by right clicking on the panel; a window will come up allowing you to choose what you want to add
<jthomas> how can I keep Amarok from autostarting when I log in?  I have tried both amarok and amarokapp in the KDE blacklist in session manager, and it's not doing its job.
<vlt> uga: On top? Do we speak of the same thing?
<uga> vlt: right click->add new panel->external taskbar
<uga> vlt: yes, you can have two bars, similar to kicker
<vlt> uga: I found "external taskbar" but not the "real" one .... hmmmm
<uga> usually kicker is too busy with icons, so if you add an external taskbar, you get more space
<uga> vlt: the "real" one, I told you how to get it up there
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: ok cool
<Jucato> uga, vlt: or you can just add a new blank panel and add the taskbar there
* vlt is searching
<uga> vlt: right click on kciker->add applet to panel...->under search, type "taskbar"->double click, et voil, you have it
<n8k99> am starting to research how to install on a machine which has no CD drive, any clues?
<hero> n8k99: you could install over the network perhaps
<n8k99> can I use an External HD to boot the ISO?
<uga> Jucato: oh, I didn't know you could add applets to those, nice trick
<Jucato> uga: you can add anything to a blank panel, but not to an external taskbar.
<spa_zero> Hi. I was trying to upgrade the 7.10 beta to the current state, but the updateter (kpackage?) keeps crashing with the message "dpkg-preconfigure closed unexpectedly". Since the bugreport tool does not support the use of a proxy, I cannot file a bug report.
<spa_zero> Has anyone else seen that problem?
<uga> spa_zero: kpackage???? that's for rpms iirc
<alejandro> hi
<spa_zero> uga: Sorry, it is Adept.
<spa_zero> uga: I get those mixed up :)
<alejandro> can i get two eth
<alejandro> eth1 & eth2
<uga> spa_zero: try running the update command on a konsole. I had that long ago on a beta. Never happenned again
<chn> hello I have a TV Card which one uses saa7134 chipset but I cant get it worked :(
<alejandro> with an 1 ntework card
<alejandro> ?
<uga> spa_zero: if you are doing a full upgrade, type in a konsole: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<spa_zero> uga: Is it ok to use "aptitude" on the console? Or will that mess up the way they handle the DB?
<uga> spa_zero: you can use either aptitude or apt-get. It's fine
<spa_zero> uga: I'd rather use "aptitude" than "apt-get", since it is the way recommended by Debian. But is it the same for *buntu?
<spa_zero> uga: ok, thanks!
<uga> spa_zero: aptitude stores more information iirc, but doesn't touch apt's. It's a separate place
<uga> (apt one gets updated too, though)
<chn> hello I have a TV Card which one uses saa7134 chipset but I cant get it worked . can you help me?
<spa_zero> uga: Ok. "aptitude full-upgrade" should do?
<uga> spa_zero: I don't know aptitude's command line commands. I always used aptitude from the ncurses "gui"
<spa_zero> uga: ok. No problem. I get it hanging "wating for headers" at 99% and then "Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/multiverse Sources" when using "aptitude update". I think there is something totally wrong here.
<uga> spa_zero: give a try to apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<spa_zero> ugo: Error is "503 Connect failed" by the way.
<vlt> uga: Ok, solved it. The applet is called "Miniprogram" here. (Never would have guessed it.) Thanks.
<uga> lol
<spa_zero> ugo: ok, hang on. But it will most likely be the same, since apt-get also needs to connect to the server, or not?
<Jucato> vlt: you could have also asked for the correct term in #kubuntu-de :)
<uga> vlt: you know there's a german channel?
<uga> !de | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> already told him that..
<uga> !cookie | Jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> well, sorry then. No cookies for you
<Jucato> :P
<hero> i think it's botsnack
<hero> not cookie
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Jucato> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<excalibas> hello, how can i turn compiz off?
<emilsedgh> excalibas: kwin --replace
<excalibas> emilsedgh, thanks :)
<spa_zero> uga: yep, as I guessed. Same problem. It hangs at 99% during "apt-get update" and then times out on "http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/multiverse Sources" with "connect failed". Maybe they have a lot of load these days.
<Dr_willis> yea the servers have a lot of load at this time
<Alexius72> hi people
<Alexius72> i need help
<asdrubal> hi
<asdrubal> tell me
<Dr_willis> Please state the nature of the Linux Emergancy
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alexius72> ok
<uga> spa_zero: you could try switching mirrors
<uga> Alexius72: please insert coin
<Alexius72> i cannot see flash files both in konqueror or firefox, but i've installet the non-free plugin
<Alexius72> and also gnash
<spa_zero> uga: I was busy doing just that :)
<uga> beep! proprietary software in place. Minimum, 2$ per question ;)
<Alexius72> my cpu is an emt_64
<Alexius72> but i've intalled a kubuntu i386
<Dr_willis> You are using Feisty? or Gutsy?
<uga> Alexius72: you need to install and use nspluginwrapper
<uga> Alexius72: to make flash work on 64 bits
<Alexius72> i'm using feisty
<Alexius72> but the strange is
<Dr_willis> If you are using the 32bit disrto of feisty.. hmm.. flash should work.
<chn> I need help with my TV CARD ?
<Alexius72> that till yesterday flash was working great
<uga> Alexius72: oh, you're running the 32 bit version?
<Alexius72> may be an upgrade's troubel
<Alexius72> yes
<cj_> uga: are you sure flash wont work on a 64-bit box with a 32-bit userland?
<Alexius72> til yesterday it was waorking
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Alexius72> and another strange things
<spa_zero> uga: Seems to work now ... *phew* that will teach me using beta software :)
<spa_zero> uga: Thanks for the help.
<uga> cj_: it needs to interface with 64bit apps (konqueror/firefox) if he runs a x64 machine
<Alexius72> if i use seamonkey non debianized the plugin works
<uga> cj_: so I don't think it'd work without nspluginwrapper. There's a good reason people created it ;)
<cj_> uga: modern 64-bit machines (at least AMD) can run 32-bit applications fine
<uga> cj_: again, the problem, afaik, isn't running them
<cj_> uga: it was written for people running 64-bit binaries
<Alexius72> when i can found a nspluginwrapper debianized
<uga> cj_: it's interfacing with them
<uga> cj_: konqueror64 needs to load flash32
<uga> see the difference?
<cj_> uga: i do, but he never said he was running 64-bit
<uga> Jucato: that page doesn't help. It suggests installing 32bit firefox instead
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like its a flash version/browser version/plugin setting issue.
<Alexius72> but the problem is born today...
<Jucato> uga: only way to use it in 64-bit iirc
<Alexius72> i don't know i must think about it
<uga> cj_: okay. I found out later. You'll notice from the logs and I asked him. I was just letting you know that it can't possibly work on x64 compiled os-es
<cj_> cj_: no dispute :)
<uga> Jucato: no, as I said above, you can install nspluginwrapper, and it'll load flash 32 bit just fine
<uga> Jucato: doing that here
<Jucato> ok
<cj_> Alexius72: which CPU are you using?
<uga> Jucato: there's a nice tut. here: http://www.linux.com/articles/55380
<uga> Jucato: do you have access to the bot, to add some link like that?
<Jucato> uga: I can. But I try not to add factoids that I can't personally confirm. you could ask someone else I guess. like PM the bot and tell him flash64 is blah blah blah
<Alexius72> cj_: i'm using an EMT64, a Pentivm IV HT
<cj_> Alexius72: then you shouldn't be running the 64-bit edition of ubuntu
<uga> Jucato: I could give you ssh access to my box and you could test? =)
<cj_> Alexius72: and wont have to worry about flash at all
<Jucato> uga:  no thanks
<uga> Jucato: PM the bot????
<Jucato> uga: yes
<Jucato> private message
<DaSkreech> uga~
<aljoscha> Hello, I have a problem with Audio-CDs... I can play them in amarok but I can't open them with konquerer. When I try to open with konquerer, I get an error that i can't access to "/dev/cdrom" and ich think the problem is that my cdroms have the names "cdrom0" and "cdrom1" - not "cdrom"! ... Does somebody know how to fix this problem? Thanks.
<DaSkreech> aljoscha: How are you opening them/
<Capt_Carrot> uh
<Capt_Carrot>  /dev/cdrom is different than /media/cdrom0
<Dr_willis> Isent there a kioslave for kde that lets the cd show up as a bunch of mp3 (or other) files?
<Capt_Carrot> and you probably can't access them because they're *audio cds*
<emilsedgh> audiocd:/
<aljoscha> i click on the link on my desktop which appears when i put in the cd
<emilsedgh> Dr_willis: go to audiocd:/
<Capt_Carrot> so without (as willis was talkin' bout) using that kioslave, you're pretty much SOL.
<virako> join #sugus
<virako> #sugus
<virako> canal #sugus
<Capt_Carrot> stop spamming
<virako> help
<Capt_Carrot> spamming
<bazhang> the rumble of thunder...
<aljoscha> audiocd:/ doesn't work
<aljoscha> it gives the same error
<Capt_Carrot> do you have two drives?
<aljoscha> "/dev/cdrom kann nicht gelesen werden" - can't read /dev/cdrom
<aljoscha> yes
<Capt_Carrot> try using the other one?
<aljoscha> the same problem
<DaSkreech> virako: What do you need help with?
<uga> Jucato: I had missed that. Same tutorial explains how to use nspluginwrapper at the end
<Capt_Carrot> but you can play them
<uga> the one suggesting the 32bit firefox. I wonder why they do that
<Jucato> ok
<Alexius72> ok guys
<Alexius72> i must go out
<uga> it should mention both methods at the beginning. Only after installing tons of package instructions, it comments on it
<Alexius72> i'll search something on the web
<Alexius72> see you later
<Alexius72> tx
<aljoscha> yes i can play them... when ich put in die cd, kubuntu shows me a popup where i can choose different options. "open in a new window" doesn't work, aber "play with amarok" works! - but when I later click with the right mouse button on the "Audio-CD" link on the desktop und click "play with amarok", it doesn't work. it seems like the audiocd:/ function have wrong settings!?
<aljoscha> "when ich put in die cd" = when i put in the cd ;) sorry
<jpatrick> aljoscha: mach nichts!
<b0nza1> well.. update broken again.. bummer
<uga> aljoscha: audiocd kioslave is part of kdemultimedia. Maybe you don't have it installed?
<uga> a second... I'll check the package name
<uga> aljoscha: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins: /usr/lib/kde3/kio_audiocd.so
<Ace_NoOne> is there a First Steps guide of things to do after installing Kubuntu for the first time?
<uga> aljoscha: do you have that file? or that package installed?
<Ace_NoOne> e.g. set up multiverse, Compiz-Fusion etc.
<aljoscha> uga: yes, i have it
<emilsedgh> Ace_NoOne: compiz fusion is what you do after installing kubuntu?!
<uga> aljoscha: uhmpf. Then something is broken =(
<aljoscha> hmmm :(
<aljoscha> maybe reinstall the kdemultimedia-kio-plugins package?
<Ace_NoOne> emilsedgh: I couldn't think of a better example (that's why I need such a guide :D )
<jzilla> i found a 13 must things to do list thing
<jzilla> its pretty helpfull, but i didnt do all of them
<animatedeath> compiz-fusion is installed by default on ubuntu 7.10   is it that way on Kubuntu7.10 as well?
<Ace_NoOne> jzilla: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html ?
<Dr_willis> animatedeath,  I dont think so.
<Ace_NoOne> animatedeath: it's installed, but not active - or is it?
<cj_> it's not installed by default, at least not in the most recent snapshot
<Ace_NoOne> I mean Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu is waiting for kde4  i belive to implement the fancy eye candy stuff. thers packages for it in the repos however. (but whats default and so forth may change)
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu has the Compiz stuff yes.
<cj_> Dr_willis: will kde4 be in the final gutsy release?
* Dr_willis bets a Top 10 Q. will be how to DISABLE the compiz stuff. :)
<Ace_NoOne> cj_: KDE4 won't be ready till Dec
<Dr_willis> cj_,  no. kde4 is still very very much a work in progress.
<animatedeath> I have been using ubutnu 7.10 for about a month, i just did an install of Kubuntu to see if I like KDE better than Gnome
<emilsedgh> cj_: gutsy will be release in a few days and kde 4.0 will be released in a few months!
<ardchoille> jzilla , Ace_NoOne: whatever you do, stay away from automatix
<Ace_NoOne> ardchoille: is that the one that destroys stuff?
<ardchoille> Ace_NoOne: yes
<Dr_willis> One good thing about Gutsy. It sort of sticks a knife in the need for automatix (not that there really WAS much of a need)
<dthacker-lt> "the utility that must not be named"
<Ace_NoOne> good to know
<Ace_NoOne> Dr_willis: how's that
<jzilla> yeah i know better ;o
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Good to hear that
<aljoscha> reinstall didn't help :(
<Dr_willis> 'i cant bother to learn the proper way to do somthing' ' so i will use this script that the company says NOT to use...'
<ardchoille> lol
<Dr_willis> Ace_NoOne,  i was able to get all the stuff automatix 'installed'  - installed without automatix - in just a few min.
<Dr_willis> of course automatix totally skips over the  'legal isssues' that people should be made aware of.
<Ace_NoOne> Dr_willis: well, what's special about automatix in the first place (newbie here)
* dthacker-lt thinks automatix was a response to a docs gap
<Dr_willis> Ace_NoOne,  it was basicially a real fancy script. that set up some repos, installed things, and did a few other tweaks.. THEN the flamewars started..
<Dr_willis> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Dr_willis> and it has some huge security issues according to that artical.
<dthacker-lt> "at first we thought they were just another snake cult"--Conan the Barbarian
<Vermux> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Ace_NoOne> so one of the first things is to decide on a package manager (if not Adept)
<Dr_willis> The 'package managers' are all basicially front ends to the apt system
<Dr_willis> you can use synaptic if you perfer it over adept.
<ardchoille> and apt-get is faster than the gui's
<Dr_willis> Adept seems VERY slow when selecting new things to install.
<Dr_willis> check the box wait 5-10 sec.. check next thing...
<Dr_willis> Not sure whats up with that.
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: KDE4.0 will be ready Dec
<Ace_NoOne> DaSkreech: that's what I said!?
<DaSkreech> KDE4 won't be ready till they get bored
<dthacker-lt> everything you check generates another dependency check.
* dthacker-lt puts his money on March '08
<mankeletor> how can I see the standard (konqui spleeping) kde3 shout down screen?
<aljoscha> can someone help me? i can't access audiocd:/ - error "can't read /dev/cdrom"
<Jucato> mankeletor: hold on for a while
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  see what device /dev/cdrom is pointing to. it may be pointing to the OTHER cd drive., (if you have 2)
<Dr_willis> Wowsers Riaa wins.. :( today's RIAA verdict, which granted the RIAA a precedent-setting victory and $220,000 in damages
<Dr_willis> Time for a total boycot of buying ANY music at all for a few months.
<aljoscha> Dr_willis: but both don't work
<Jucato> mankeletor: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080988.msg59783#msg59783
<mankeletor> Jucato: thanx ^^
<aljoscha> Dr_willis: how can i see to which drive it is pointed to?
<teacher1> Can somehelp me i can't get my wireless cards to work on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> alejandro,  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<teacher1> i have linksys usb
<aljoscha> it is pointed to "hdd"
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: KDE 4.0 != KDE4
<Ace_NoOne> DaSkreech: I had no idea!?
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  and your cd drive is hdd? or is it not? :) is the  question.
<epsilorn> hi all, got a problem with my audio card (kubuntu 7.10), when i insert headphones speakers do not mute and no sound come from headphones, moreover mute key on my keyboard make the mute on message appear but it doesn't mute anything!
<Ace_NoOne> what's the difference, DaSkreech
<aljoscha> no it's not ;)
<aalhamad> where  can i find Kate pluigins for latx?
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is a idea  roadmap of what it is possible
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.0 is the first baby step on the road
<aljoscha> Dr_willis: thanks for help to find the problem ;) can you tell me how to edit it, pls?
<teacher1> does anyone know hoe to configure a wireless card in 7.04
<bazhang> teacher1: which card?
<hydrogen> basically kde4.0 is a "its not ready to release but we are putting it out there anyways"
<Ace_NoOne> DaSkreech: well, but KDE 4.0 will be the one everyone's hyping right now, no?
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: KDE 4 refers to a whole life cycle for KDE, covering a series of major releases (KDE 4.0, KDE 4.1, KDE 4.2, etc) and minor realses (KDE 4.0.1, KDE 4.0.2, etc)
<kristjan_> is it possible to download more up-to-date gutsy iso than gutsy beta?
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  Not sure really. :0 all that stuff is dynamicly made. i thought
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: well, yeah, like with pretty much any piece of software
<teacher1> well i have a linksys wireless g wpc54gs ver 2
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  may want to check the forums for '/dev/cdrom wrong device'
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  or TELL the player to use /dev/hdc or whatever the cd really is. :)
<DaSkreech> Ace_NoOne: Yes but don't expect all news about KDE4 to be true for KDE 4.0
<hydrogen> Ace_NoOne: kde4.0 was the one everyone was hyped until people realized it wasn't a good idea and then everyone backed up and started repeating the KDE4 != KDE4.0 mess
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: but what KDE 4.0 != KDE 4 practically means is that KDE 4.0, the first initial release in the KDE 4 lifecycle, is not "the" KDE 4 itself
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  there may also be a /dev/cdrom0 and /dev/cdrom1 device. check them also
<Ace_NoOne> thanks for the clarification, guys
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: The devs have always said KDE 4.0 != KDE4
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: they have also said "When kde4 is released.. blah blah blah"
<teacher1> and i have a linksys usb g adapter neither one works
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: now call me crazy, but if you are talking about kde4 as a release it makes the most sense to assume you are ommiting a 0 rather than a 1 or a 2
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: maybe they meant that fuzzy feeling of happiness when you think the release is good :)
<aljoscha> Dr_willis: okay thanks, but can you tell me what my cdroms really are? /dev/hdc? or /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1
<Dr_willis> aljoscha,  i just know what ones mine are because Ive messed with my machine so much. :)
<Dr_willis> depends on which ide channel they are on, hda, hdb, hdc, hdd
<Dr_willis> i even got hde hdf hdg hdh. heh ...
<Dr_willis> Gotta love addon ide controller cards.
<arkygeek> hihi
<TunaTom> aljoscha: From the ones _you_ mentioned, only /dev/hdc is an actual device.
<TunaTom> device _node_
<Dr_willis> Yea. the other /dev/cdrom0 and so on are 'links' to the actual devices with nicer names
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/cd*
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-10-05 01:29 /dev/cdrom -> hda
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-10-05 01:29 /dev/cdrw -> hda
<Dr_willis> the --> shows that its a 'link' from cdrom to hda, in this machine.
<Dr_willis> and since its also a burner. I got 2 devices. :)
<ardchoille> Man, OO.o is huge. I don't even use it and it takes so long to upgrade
<cj_> ardchoille: remove it then
<ardchoille> I wonder what would happen if I uninstalled it
<Jucato> why not uninstall it?
<ardchoille> I think I will
<DaSkreech> What's the difference between A true font and a open font?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: I did. Koffice is pretty slim
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: That's what I use
<uga> kile is nice too
<DaSkreech> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JuJuBee_> Is there a linux program to convert uif to iso or even burn it to CD/DVD/
<arkygeek> so a weird thing has just happened.  after working perfectly for a long time, my display is borked ... like it is in 256 colors or something
<cj_> JuJuBee: mkisofs?
<arkygeek> but i go to nVidia panel, and it is set top millions
<uga> DaSkreech: open font? sounds like those free-to-use opensource truetype fonts. But still truetype format
<JuJuBee_> cj_ : never heard of it.  Have you used it?
<cj_> JuJuBee_: all the time
<JuJuBee_> Does it convert from uif to iso?  It doesn't look  like it does...
<uga> JuJuBee_: it looks like .uif is a closed proprietary format, used by a single application
<uga> MagicISO
<cj_> quite possibly not
<JuJuBee_> Yea, Magiciso
<uga> who on earth sent you thtat =)
<uga> just don't use MagicCrap =)
<JuJuBee_> I downloaded by accidentl.  Wasn't looking at the extension.,.. my bad :(
<uga> JuJuBee_: MagicIso can convert from .uif to .iso
<uga> according to the site
<uga> so just convert it...
<JuJuBee_> I read that the demo/trial doesnt convert...
<uga> oh well...
<bazhang> vendor lock-in
<uga> I don't think there's much you can do
<kqr> hey
<kqr> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kqr> i can't find libgtk-1.2.so.0 in adept
<kqr> :/
<kqr> (i'm quite new to linux)
<kqr> i tried installing some libgtk1.2, but that didn't help
<uga> kqr: libgtk1.2 provides it here
<uga> maybe it's missing a symlink. A second
<ardchoille> kqr: That's a .so.0 file, Likely it won't be a package itself, you probably need some libgtk-1 something
<applegrew> hey in the past half an hour my X server has rebooted 3 timeesssssssss. This has never happened before. Xorg.log shows no errors. What could be goin on????
<kqr> ardchoille; that's my thought as well, but after installing libgtk1.2 nothing changed
<hdevalence> does anyone know if there is a thing that's like rapidshare but it's a torrent tracker?
<uga> kqr: yes, that file is a symbolic link. Can you check which version you have installed?
<DaSkreech> uga: Apparently True fonts are made by Apple and open fonts are made by Microsoft
<uga> kqr: ls -l /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2*
<kqr> uga; sure, how? ;P
<cj_> kqr: find / -name 'libgtk-1.2.so.0' -exec export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$( dirname {} ):$LD_LIBRARY_PATH \; ./program
<kqr> uga, ok
<uga> cj_: the file is missing. Obviously /usr/lib/ is in the path =)
<uga> it's a symlink
<kqr> kr1sse@LINUXGAME:~$ sudo ls -l /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2*
<kqr> ls: /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2*: No such file or directory
<uga> ouch!
<uga> kqr: are you sure it installed libgtk-1.2?
<uga> it should be there
<cj_> uga: who says it wasn't installed to a stupid location?
<ardchoille> uga: I get the "file missing" return too
<uga> kqr: try sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<applegrew> hey in the past half an hour my X server has rebooted 3 timeesssssssss. This has never happened before. Xorg.log shows no errors. What could be goin on????
<uga> cj_: well, that'd mean a seriously broken package in feisty possibly... and that's strange
<kqr> uga:
<kqr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kqr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> applegrew: stuck keys?
<DaSkreech> applegrew: shift+backspace?
<uga> kqr: you need to close other installer applications, like adept manager
<kqr> uga: ofc, sry :P
<cj_> uga: sorry - i keep forgetting everyone here relies on packagesd
<cj_> s/d$//
<kqr> uga; couldn't find package libgtk-1.2
<kqr> hmm
<kqr> libgtk1.2 exists in one way or another
<uga> cj_: those that don't, don't call themselves noobies and know how to fix then when not properly installed ;))
<uga> kqr: okay, that explains
<cj_> uga: tehe
<kqr> uga: that installation went fine
<kqr> uga; seems to work now
<kqr> uga; thanks a lot :D
<applegrew> DaSkreech I ofcourse didn't press that. I am aware of that key combination
<uga> kqr: what?
* uga needs coffee
<kqr> uga; the sh-file i tried to run goes fine now :)
* uga can't understand
* uga wonders wtf
<applegrew> DaSkreech: I ofcourse didn't press that.
* kqr wonders if uga is pointing that at me
<DaSkreech> applegrew: Ok
<uga> lol sorry, no
<uga> I was just confused =)
* uga hates when he can't understand what fixed a bug
<Roey> hey uga
<Roey> ltns
<uP|Pepe> hi
<cj_> uga: the apt-get install libgtk1.2 in this case
<uga> cj_: that package exists here
<uga> I wonder why didn't for him. And how did he run the app, if the lib wasn't there =)
<cj_> what bug are you talking about?
<Roey> hey uP|Pepe
<Vermux> Why cant I open BMp file ?
<uga> cj_: kqr's, not a "bug" per se
<uga> cj_: rather an X file
<uga> unsolved mistery
<uga> Vermux: you can't? what app are you using
<uP|Pepe> why some letters have different color?
<Vermux> firefox. Im trying to open it with gmail
<uga> uP|Pepe: was that a rhetoric question?
<uga> Vermux: I'd bet most people here don't use gmail
<uga> Vermux: try #ubuntu
<uga> ouch, sorry, firefox =)
<uga> stupid g* names =)
* uga needs more coffee
<uga> Vermux: possibly gmail doesn't serve it with the correct type
<Vermux> uga: kubuntu doesnt have an installed software to open bmp?
<uga> it does
<uga> the problem is possibly that the web server isn't telling firefox that the attached file is a bmp
<uga> so it cannot tell what it is, until it's downloaded
<uga> Vermux: just download it to disk, and then open it with anything, like gimp
<Vermux> web server of gmail u meant?
<uga> Vermux: gmail.google.com is a web server
<uga> apache, or whatever they use
<stdin> probably not apache
<Vermux> uga:  so there is now ay to open it without downloading it?
<uga> Vermux: possibly not
<uga> Vermux: firefox doesn't know what it is, so it doesn't know how to treat it
<uga> it's strange that anybody uses bmp these days
<Vermux> uga: it is frustrating. Since I downloaded Kubuntu and firefox... too many times there is "cant" and cannot do"
<cj_> Vermux: patches are welcome
<uga> Vermux: try firefox on windows... does it?
<uga> Vermux: it's not the application's problem. It's the web server's
<bazhang> patch tuesday!
<Vermux> sec
<JuJuBee_> cj_ : downloaded magiciso and the dem will convert.  thanks..
<Vermux> uga: cant do that now- I dont have access to windows now
<ikr1sse> i lack gcc version 4.2.0, but I can't find it on adept and i've tried apt-get:ing but it'sn't to be found
<uga> Vermux: see, IE might work, but there's a stupid reason for it... windows assumes anything that is named .jpg is a picture, and that anything named .bat is a script
<uga> Vermux: in linux, anything that is named .bmp can be an executable, and something called .bat can be a jpeg
<Jucato> ikr1sse: compiling something? install "build-essential"
<uga> extensions are just helpers, not a mandatory thing
<uga> Vermux: the web server is supposed to tell you the type of the file you're downloading. If it doesn't, the application doesn't know how to treat it
<Vermux> uga:  so in Linux all extentions are mixed up?
<uga> Vermux: ever tried getting a .doc file, rename it as .bmp and open it under MS Office? it's same thing
<uga> Vermux: extensions are helpers. Not necessary
<ikr1sse> jucato; i'll try
<hdevalence> speaking of which, isn't there a command that id's filetypes?
<uga> Vermux: for example you'll find no "firefox.exe" in linux
<ikr1sse> still;
<ikr1sse> version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<uga> hdevalence: "file foo"
<uga> will tell you what foo is
<Vermux> uga: so word wont open a file that was changed from doc?
<uga> Vermux: MS word will treat a .bmp as if it were a bmp, no matter what it contains
<uga> try that
<Vermux> uga:  and why is that?
<uga> becuse windows apps assume the extension tells the file type
<trappist> Vermux: windows uses file extensions to determine file type.
<uga> linux doesn't
<hydrogen> linux does for some things
<ikr1sse> vermux; no real reason, it's just evolved into that
<hydrogen> like music files
<hydrogen> in many cases
<hydrogen> and gzip uses it
<hydrogen> so "doesn't use" is a bit strong
<Vermux> so how linux recognize the file type?
<ikr1sse> hydrogen; some software running under linux uses extensions as a helper, yes
<hydrogen> more like "doesn't have to use"
<ikr1sse> vermux; it doesn't, you have to know :P
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it does for a lot of things
<hydrogen> at least, file does
<ikr1sse> hydrogen; of course, much software is associated (sp?) with some kind of extension
<uga> Vermux: run "file filename"
<uga> and you'll know the filetype
<hydrogen> file: ASCII text
<hydrogen> kde-devel@Yes:~$ gzip file
<hydrogen> kde-devel@Yes:~$ mv file.gz file
<hydrogen> kde-devel@Yes:~$ file file
<hydrogen> file: gzip compressed data, was "file", from Unix, last modified: Fri Oct  5 11:42:04 2007
<hydrogen> yay spam!
<ikr1sse> uga; hm, that was more than i knew, thanks
<ikr1sse> might come in handy
<Vermux> uga: but I need to download the file in order to do that, no?
<cj_> hydrogen: doesn't that illustrate extensions are unnecessary?
<genii> vermux: Internal to the file there is usually a bit at the front which gives a clue to what type of file. in shell scripts for example the first line usually reads something like #!/bin/sh             binary executable files have ELF embedded etc ... so that the system can try and deuce what is needed to run/use them
<uga> Vermux: not always. Most of the times the server "knows" the file type and serves it properly. When you download an html file, the server will tell firefox it's html. When it downloads a jpeg, it'll tell firefox that it's a jpeg. Just this time, gmail didn't know what that .bmp was
<hydrogen> cj_: it illustrates file can work without them.. however
<hydrogen> kde-devel@Yes:~$ gzip -d file
<hydrogen> gzip: file: unknown suffix -- ignored
<hydrogen> so it really depends on the program
<uga> Vermux: if you have a website, upload the bmp there. It may work for your web server
<ikr1sse> version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<Tstnz> is there possible to get gnome with kubuntu? can u say me the command line?
<Vermux> uga: doesnt make sense that google doesnt know what bmp file is
<cj_> hydrogen: i don't understand why gzip behaves that way
<stdin> !ubuntu | Tstnz
<ubotu> Tstnz: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<RurouniJones> Tstnz: Why not just use Ubuntu which is Gnome?
<stdin> Tstnz: ubuntu-desktop is the package that installs gnome
<uga> Vermux: maybe their web server does, but maybe gmail's scripts don't
<Tstnz> RurouniJones: I would like kde and gnome :P
<genii> Tstnz: You install package ubuntu-desktop    then after to use Gnome choose it from login screen as session type
<uga> Vermux: I'm half sure that if you upload that .bmp to your website and add a link to it, firefox will work
<ikr1sse> version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<Vermux> uga: even when I downloaded it now, it cannot open it
<ikr1sse> gcc-4.2 isn't
<Vermux> uga: I dont have a web site
<uga> Vermux: try file foo.bmp
<uga> is it really a bmp?
<uga> sometimes viruses hide themselves in non-offensive looking files
<uga> it may be an executable =)
<Vermux> uga: I menat- it doesnt open it in the downloads window of firefox
<Vermux> I can open it from the desktop
<uga> ahk
<Tstnz> genii: do I have to do apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<uga> Vermux: maybe firefox lacks bmp support? strange
<Vermux> uga: and where do I enter the command file, at the cmt?
<uga> Vermux: where is the file, on your desktop?
<Vermux> yes
<genii> Tstnz: No. ubuntu-desktop
<cj_> uga: if it lacked support it would offer it as a download
<ardchoille> Tstnz: If you're wanting the gnome desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<uga> Vermux: open konsole. And type in "cd Desktop"
<uga> Vermux: then "file filename.bmp"
<uga> cj_: afaik thats' what he did
<uga> maybe I'm misunderstanding
<Tstnz> ok
<Tstnz> ardchoille: thx
<ardchoille> yw
<Vermux> Outlook.bmp: PC bitmap data, Windows 3.x format, 290 x 589 x 24
<genii> ikr1sse: Even gutsy does not have 4.2 package yet: gcc: the GNU c compiler  Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy)
<Vermux> uga:  I dont have foo.bmp file
<uga> Vermux: you said you could open it from the desktop
<Vermux> uga:  that is what is displayed: Outlook.bmp: PC bitmap data, Windows 3.x format, 290 x 589 x 24
<uga> whatever the name was
<uga> Vermux: okay, it is recognised as a bmp file
<gorlak> heya everyone.
<uga> if once downloaded firefox can't open it, then I can't tell why
<Vermux> uga:  so kubuntu recognizes it but firefox not
<uga> Vermux: somehow yes. kde apps will work possibly just fine
<ikr1sse> genii; hmm, for it is being asked fow :/
<uga> Vermux: actually I rarely use firefox. konqueror here, since gmail works fine over here on konqueror...
<genii> ikr1sse: What are you trying to do?
<master3000> hi@all
<ikr1sse> genii; run darwinia :P
<cj_> lynx ftw ;)
<master3000> i m new an have a question
<ikr1sse> just ask
<ikr1sse> :P
<master3000> my friend has says to me that kubuntu has his own search programm
<master3000> what is the name of this programm
<Vermux> uga:  now when I "open with "the bmp file with firefox it works. but it didnt work from the web nor the downloads window
<cj_> master3000: find(1)
<ardchoille> master3000: find? grep? locate?
<gorlak> got a question, anyone know what would cause a dvd rom drive to see only CDs, but not the contents of DVDs? (i have a 7.04 kubuntu that has a dvd rom drive, it will read the contents of any CDs, but not commercial DVDs or self burned DVD-r), not entirely sure what settings to check.
<master3000> like i search fpr kubuntu firefoy how can i find
<master3000> for
<uga> Vermux: that's explained by what I told you before. The server didn't tell firefox the filetype.
<cj_> gorlak: are you *sure* it's DVD compatible?
<gorlak> the computer?
<gorlak> ie the drive?
<Vermux> uga: gmail recognizr the file because it displays a small icon of the bmp picture before I download it
<cj_> gorlak: the drive
<master3000> are her a german chat?
<gorlak> when it had windows, it would recognize the DVDs and it has the DVD rom logo on it, it wont burn DVDs but can read them
<ardchoille> !de
<uga> Vermux: that doesn't mean it was served properly though
<cj_> gorlak: dmesg | grep -i dvd
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vermux> uga: but the server knows the file type- maybe firefox dont understand
<uga> Vermux: a second... I'll give you a proof ;)
<Vermux> ok
<master3000> thx a lot
<gorlak> [   22.366001]  hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4521B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<gorlak> [   23.135740]  hdc: ATAPI DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<gorlak> thats what the output was
<cj_> gorlak: does volname /dev/hdc output anything
<cj_> gorlak: (with a DVD in the drive)
<gorlak> my_disc
<gorlak> but the dirs dont show anything there in cmd line or in the file exploror
<gorlak> at the moment i have a self burned DVD with some photos in the drive
<cj_> gorlak: as root try fdisk -l /dev/hdc and see what filesystem it's using
<crisv8> who
<Vermux> uga:  maybe because it is a windows bitmap file?
<uga> Vermux: http://www.telefonica.net/web/ugarro/bmpfile.html
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php | Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<uga> Vermux: if that works, my web server is better than gmail's. okay? =))
<sliv3r> hey there... i'm just dropping in for 1 question... sorry 4 being so straight... i've got an AMD64 4000+ which kubuntu release is the right one?!
<cj_> sliv3r: amd64
<Vermux> I opened it but it opened it with qq
<gorlak> says doesnt contain a valid partition table, as well as says 1500ish mbytes
<uga> Vermux: what's qq
<sliv3r>  kubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<Capt_Carrot> sliv3r: you can use either
<Vermux> qonquerer
<Vermux> sec
<uga> Vermux: try with firefox...
<stdin> sliv3r: either, both work
<Capt_Carrot> how much ram do you have?
<sliv3r> difference?
<uga> should work jsut fine
<sliv3r> 1024
<stdin> sliv3r: you may want to stick to the 32bit version for now
<uga> Vermux: that's because my web server _did_ identify the file type and told firefox what it was
<Capt_Carrot> may as well go with 32
<cj_> gorlak: did you burn the it under linux?
<stdin> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Capt_Carrot> what that DOESN'T tell you is that the 64 bit version, while nice, only really shines with large amounts of ram
<gorlak> that dvd was actually burned under windows with nero, the CD i tried before, was also burned with nero under windows, but it was a CD,
<Vermux> uga:  it works
<sliv3r> so this one's mine: kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Vermux> uga: but it is something blury
<stdin> sliv3r: yeah
<Capt_Carrot> sliv3r: that'll work great :)
<sliv3r> thanks a lot everybody - you just pulled a noob out of bill gatess hands!!! :):):):)
<Vermux> uga: the icon is out of focus
<cj_> Capt_Carrot: why would it perform any worse than x86 version with the same amount of RAM?
<uga> Vermux: well, I didn't mean to upload artwork =)
<uga> Vermux: it's that way =)
<Vermux> uga: hehe
<uga> Vermux: it's a scaled up icon
<Capt_Carrot> cj_: no
<Capt_Carrot> BUT
<Capt_Carrot> you lose compatibility
<cj_> Capt_Carrot: perhaps, but you also lose the benefit of your enhanced instruction set
<sliv3r> thx again c ya
<Capt_Carrot> which even the 64 bit software doesn't take advantage of.  if you can show me one instance where a desktop user NEEDS a 64-bit OS, i'd be shocked.
<Vermux> uga: when I want to click and open the file- does it choose automatically with which program to open it, like in windows?
<ikr1sse> how do i enable 3d graphics acceleration in X?
<gorlak> cj_ so any clue on why it wont see the information? on that dvd?
<Capt_Carrot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cj_> Capt_Carrot: any software compiled with 64-bit CFLAGS will surely perform better than it's 32-bit counterpart
<Capt_Carrot> that's fine, and possibly true
<Capt_Carrot> but let's do a quick pros and cons thing here
<zimba12> hi
<ikr1sse> cj_; when i tried fedora 64bits, i got the 64bits firefox version, and there was no plugin for either java or flash for that
<Capt_Carrot> pros, perhaps it might be a tiny bit faster.  it can take advantage of 4gb + ram
<ikr1sse> cj_; of course, that's easy to fix, but not for the new user
<cj_> ikr1sse: java 1.5 supports 64-bit
<zimba12> I installed kubuntu 2 months ago
<ikr1sse> cj_; ok, it was some time ago :P
<Capt_Carrot> cons. jumping through hoops for java and flash, non-availability of other closed source apps (which end users want)
<stdin> ^ drivers
<zimba12> in a partition of the same hard disk where vista is installed.
<Capt_Carrot> it's a big tradeoff.  a little speed for a lot of convenience
<uga> Vermux: yes
<cj_> Capt_Carrot: any apps which don't support 64-bit probably have far superior alternatives
<Capt_Carrot> cj_: that isn't the point
<ikr1sse> capt_carrot; :P then we make all apps open source and get rid of that problem and many others ;P
<zimba12> All was working until some days ago: when I start vista from Grub I receive this message:
<Capt_Carrot> average users don't want alternatives, they want what they know
<uga> Vermux: you can control which program opens what though. It's configureable in konqueror settings
<Capt_Carrot> OSS idealism doesn't work
<Capt_Carrot> it never has.
<zimba12> Error 13:invalid or unsupported executable format
<stdin> !ot | 32bit Vs. 64bit not in here
<ubotu> 32bit Vs. 64bit not in here: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cj_> Capt_Carrot: besides flash - what other commercial applications don't have a 64-bit version?
<ikr1sse> zimba12; no idea really
<Capt_Carrot> you heard the man, discussion over, no reason for a desktop user to go w/ 64 bit.  you want to write a tutorial to get *everything* working, have fun and good luck
<uga> cj_: commercial apps runo on 64bit boxes (with x64 os-es) out of the box just fine
<Dr_willis> at one time java had issues with 32/64bit stuff. and wine, and a lot of other emulators.
<uga> no mods needed
<Dr_willis> Not sure what issues they have today however.
<uga> Capt_Carrot: you're completely wrong. Everything works out of the box by default
<uga> Capt_Carrot: if flash doesn't, it's because it's not an app. It's a plugin for 32bit apps
<Capt_Carrot> what did you not understand about "discussion over"
<stdin> uga: please discuss this elsewhere
<uga> stdin: he was using the "discussion is over" to push his wrong statements. That's not a rightful thing to do. I just wanted to "fix" that
<cj_> i maintain people should run the correct elfclass os on the hardware they have
<uga> it only confuses users
<stdin> uga: I know, but you can be the bigger person here
<Vermux> uga: when I click download, if it doesnt ssay which software to open the file with but instead it says"browse" it means that it didnt find a software to open the file with?
<Capt_Carrot> "fix"?
<ikr1sse> heh, if you want to discuss 64vs32bits, do that at #64vs32
<CPrgmSwR2> Capt_Carrot: your just fueling the conversation now
<ikr1sse> i wanna see what you get to :P
<zimba12> ikr1sse: the weird is that it was always working
<DaSkreech> Capt_Carrot: Discussion over.
<DaSkreech> ikr1sse: that's what #kubuntu-offtopic is for
<kqr> daskreech: ok, didn't know :P
<kqr> zimba12; yeah, i have no experience of vista i'm sorry
<kqr> how do i enable 3d graphics acceleration in X?
<uga> Vermux: click download with what. konqueror? yes
<shadowhywind> anyone around that might be able to help with getting a tv tuner card working?
<stdin> kqr: install the driver for your graphics card
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  what tuner card?
<b0nza1> soudn sound sound.. its all abou tthe sound
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vermux> uga: firefox
<uga> Vermux: when the webserver doesn't tell konqueror/firefox what the filetype (mime type) is, they need to either guess, or let the user save the file. Konqueror gives you the chance to save it, but it also lets you choose what app to use to open it
<uga> Vermux: oh, ff does that too? I didn't know, sorry
<shadowhywind> Dr_willis its a HP expresscard digital/analog card
<kqr> stdin; i think i have the nvidia driver installed, how do i check that?
<Vermux> uga: it does
<cj_> kqr: lspci
<Vermux> !mime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> kqr: the package is "nvidia-glx" (or "nvidia-glx-legacy" or "nvidia-glx-new")
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  err..ick.   you proberly shoudl google to see if that card has ANY linux support at all.  Might want to check the MythTV web stites also. Those guys know their tuner cards.
<kqr> cj_:04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]  (rev a1)
<kqr> stdin; aha, what does that mean to someone not used to linux way of thinkin'?
<uga> Vermux: type alt+f2 (or kmenu->run...) and enter: "wp: mime-type"
<stdin> kqr: just follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<uga> that will lead to the wikipedia page search
<shadowhywind> hehe k, i have looked in on the ubuntuforums and everyone who has this card is stuck
<kqr> stdin: i'll take a look, thanks so far
<uga> Vermux: mime is just a standard to define file types when they're being transferred over the internet
<uga> either e-mail or html
<genii> kqr: I have that exact same card, works great
<uga> Vermux: it's not a linux thing
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> thanks
<kqr> where is "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager" to be found in KDE?
<stdin> read the Kubuntu section, I know it's there I added it
<MetaMorfoziS> kqr > in gutsy it's in kcontrol -> system administration
<stdin> MetaMorfoziS: not the same thing
<Vermux> uga:  how did kubuntu knew to open wikipedia ?
<uga> Vermux: btw, in konqueror there's quite a few acronyms that are very useful. use them like "acronym: search terms". For example. gg: -> google wp: ->wikipedia, en2es: -> english to spanish dictoinary
<uga> Vermux: heh, I was slow typing ;)
<kqr> stdin; oops, sorry, missed that, i'll check the kubuntu section :P
<uga> Vermux: you can enable/disable/create shortcuts like those under konqueror's menus: settings->configure konqueror->web shortcuts
<uga> Vermux: so if you want to search for information about donkeys in wikipedia, you just enter: "wp: donkey"
<uga> no need to go to wikipedia.org and then do the search (two steps)
<Dr_willis> doubles your productivity! :0
<Vermux> uga: how did it know to look for that definition with ":mimetype"
<uga> Vermux: ?
<uga> Vermux: not sure if I understand that.
<uga> you need to add "wp" at the beginning to tell it use W iki Pedia
<uga> else it wont' work. It'll use google, by default
<Vermux> uga:  the rest of the command. after the acronym you typed : search term. how did wikipedia knew to search for that term
<Vermux> ?
<PetitTonnerre> hi everyone
<uga> I'm not understanding you, sorry
<Vermux> uga: I meant for the second part of the command
<uga> Vermux: if you write "wp: foo", it will search "foo" in wikipedia
<uga> konqueror will connect to wikipedia.org and send the query for you
<Capt_Carrot> it plugs "foo" in for the search string in the url
<uga> Vermux: if you type "gg: foo" instead, it will do a search of "foo" in google
<uga> gg and wp are acronyms of google and wikipedia
<D4m4ge> I made a dist-upgrade on kubuntu, everything works fine except I have no kmenu, does someone have an idea how to enable it on the bottom bar?
<Capt_Carrot> i always thought wp was wordperfect :)
<Vermux> uga:  I got that, thanks. so it is written into the code of kq?
<Dr_willis> D4m4ge,  right click on the panel, add to panel.
<stdin> D4m4ge: right click the bar > Add Applet to Panel, and add "K Menu"
<Capt_Carrot> probably not hardcoded, no
<Capt_Carrot> i would imagine there's a definitions file somewhere that lists the search engines and format of their search queries
<Vermux> uga:  so this feature of search is available only in konqueror?
<Capt_Carrot> otherwise you wouldn't be able to add more easily
<D4m4ge> thanks
<Capt_Carrot> firefox as well, with an extension
<Vermux> uga:  I mean, using acronyms
<uga> yes
<Dr_willis> I think i saw that list in the konwqeor settings.
<dettoaltrimenti>  im having a problem with my kubuntu laptop, it won't start up. I think it may be a hardware problem, but anyways: when I try to boot from the live cd, my computer freezes at "Running /scripts/init -premount". Any ideas?
<uga> Vermux: you can add your own acronyms under konqueror settings, as I said
<Vermux> ok
<Capt_Carrot> hah
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: firefox too has the option to use acronyms to search?
<Capt_Carrot> Vermux: that's what i'm laughing about
<Capt_Carrot> i had forgotten what extension provided that capability
<Capt_Carrot> Konquefox
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: \/
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: ?
<Capt_Carrot> and i think opera does it by default as well
<Capt_Carrot> Vermux: the firefox extension that allows acronym searching is called konquefox, what's the question?
<bittin> Hi
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: how to use it with firefox
<Capt_Carrot> ...
<Capt_Carrot> install the konquefox extension
<Capt_Carrot> haven't i made that clear?
<bittin> Hi
<uga> Capt_Carrot: lol, firefox was jealous of the konqui features? =)
<uga> or rather a ff user
<Capt_Carrot> uga: not firefox, but firefox users, yeah :)
<Capt_Carrot> i like it
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: now it is clear
<Capt_Carrot> Vermux: excellent :)
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: but it didnt find it in Adept manager
<Capt_Carrot> i'm interested in seeing the next version of konqui with the remerged webkit/khtml backend
<Capt_Carrot> that's because it's a firefox extension
<uga> Vermux: lets make firefox users even more jealous by stating that konqueror can trasnfer files over ssh by using fish://, it can read e-mail by using pop:// supports usb media through media:// and runs much ligher than ff =)
<bittin> Someone here?
<Capt_Carrot> ah, but those are kde kioslaves
<bittin> that wanna hear something funny?
<Capt_Carrot> bittin: did you grow a vegetable in an interesting shape?
<bittin> Capt_Carrot: nah iam gonna try to get my dad to move over to Linux
<Vermux> uga: but it cant read gmail
<Capt_Carrot> good luck, i'm trying to convert my mother
<bittin> hope i can
<bittin> i know he got a virus from msn
<bittin> so iam gonna do the best off the situation :>
<uga> Vermux: it can, here. it uses html mode.
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: and how do I enable it\??
<uga> Vermux: you'll get that fixed when you upgrade to gutsy
<uga> Vermux: if gmail doesn't work for you it's because google decided not to support konqueror
<uga> the same way they fixed it for other browsers
<Capt_Carrot> http://konquefox.free.fr/#download
<bittin> and its a good situation so maybe
<Capt_Carrot> of course, i'm not even using kde right now, so no konqueror...
<uga> bittin: run clamscan on it
<uga> to warn your friends
<bittin> clamscan?
<Capt_Carrot> i hang out here because the people are more cuddly
<uga> Capt_Carrot: you can run konqueror on gnome just fine
<bittin> i put out his network-cable :)
* genii sips a coffee
<bittin> from the router
<uga> bittin: clamscan is clamav's scanning application
<bittin> ahh ok
<uga> clamav == clam antivirus
<bittin> yea but need to tell dad first
<stdin> scans for windows viruses
<uga> and some linux ones, possibly?
<bittin> that he got virus on his laptop
<bittin> he diden't belive in my sis
<Capt_Carrot> uga: but i choose not to :)
<uga> lol
<bittin> but maybe he reinstall win
<uga> Capt_Carrot: my comdolences ;)
<Capt_Carrot> i'm more of a firefox guy - i work on a few different platforms, so i stick with firefox across all of them to keep a little uniformity
<bittin> what do i know :9
<bittin> burning Kubuntu CD now and will see if i can use it :)
<Capt_Carrot> of course, i'm also more of a gnome guy anymore...  especially with the eye candy, it seems more stable than using it with kde
<Capt_Carrot> in a month, i'll probably go back to kde
<Capt_Carrot> :D
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: how do I install it? I downloaded it to the desktop
<Capt_Carrot> i try to stay current with both major ones
<uga> Capt_Carrot: if you want desktops just for eyecandy, you should maybe use osx or vista ;)
<Capt_Carrot> Vermux: open firefox and go to file > open file, and select the file you downloaded
<uga> be warned about the useless file browser in firefox though ;)
<Capt_Carrot> uga: i don't think so, but thank you for oversimplifying and belittling my choice
<Capt_Carrot> Enter "about:config" in the address bar, look for the "ui.allow_platform_file_picker" key and change its value to "false".
<Capt_Carrot> ^^ fix the firefox file browser
<uga> Capt_Carrot: oh, I have nothing against you or anybody using gnome. Just found it simple that you just mentioned eyecandy for a reason
<n8k99> uga that can be fixed as well, by editing you about:config
<Capt_Carrot> *a* reason
<Capt_Carrot> not *the* reason
<uga> n8k99: oh
<uga> why doesn't it default to something sane in kubuntu/ubuntu then
<n8k99> change ui.allow_platform_file_picker to false
<Capt_Carrot> n8k99: look up
<Capt_Carrot> i *just* said that
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: I opened it, but it asks me to save it. Then it doesnt do anything when I click open from the downlods window
<Capt_Carrot> no
<n8k99> some things bear repeating Capt_Carrot
<Capt_Carrot> it should ask you to install it
<Vermux> it doesnt
<Capt_Carrot> try this - drag it from the desktop (or wherever) into the ff window
<uga> Capt_Carrot: that's still broken for me. I just don't like firefox's default file browser either. I actually think the other one is better
<uga> ie, gtk one
<uga> I hadn't noticed ubuntu had enabled that flag
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: it says : you choose to open ... which is a bin file... would u like to save the file?"
<Capt_Carrot> meh
<Capt_Carrot> http://konquefox.free.fr/#download
<n8k99> Vermux: are you doing this from within Konqueror or Firefox?
<Capt_Carrot> the instructions to install it are right there.
* uga runs ln -s /usr/bin/konqueror /usr/bin/firefox on Vermux's box
<uga> taht adds acronym and kioslave support to firefox in a matter of seconds :P
<Capt_Carrot> uga: you can't make decisions like that for people.  they can use whatever they like, even if you don't approve
<Capt_Carrot> and it breaks firefox as well :)
<uga> Capt_Carrot: it was a joke
<uga> Capt_Carrot: what do you think people would do if I went to #ubuntu and I told somebody to use k3b to burn CDs?
<Vermux> n8k99: firefox
<uga> sure I'd get "better" app suggestions
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: it open it with something called ARk
<Capt_Carrot> not really
<stdin> uga: a lot of people who use gnome also use k3b
<uga> Capt_Carrot: if not, it means the channel is dead ;)
<n8k99> intereesting- it should give you an extensions installation dialog
<uga> stdin: I know, but you think they'll admit that in #ubuntu channel?
<Capt_Carrot> because there's nothing better to burn in linux than k3b, that one's pretty much not debatable :)
<uga> stdin: they don't possibly ship it by default
<Vermux> n8k99:  it doesnt
<Capt_Carrot> now, if you had said something about media players...
<stdin> uga: sure, some admit it. there's even some kde users in there :p
<n8k99> great
<n8k99> </sarcasm>
<Capt_Carrot> i still use amarok even on gnome
<Capt_Carrot> why?  it's the best out there *for me*
<uga> Capt_Carrot: I could suggest somebody to use kaffeine  for dvb, and I'd be tagged as troll ;)
<uga> stdin: lol
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: when I click on install it opens the source code
<uga> stdin: if there's something good about *buntu is that applications having similar styling, they don't look like aliens
<uga> stdin: the most annoying leftover of the style cloning process is possibly the filemanager
<Vermux> help
<stdin> uga: I use qtcurve, so it makes the apps look the same (mostly)
<snellpojke> do someone know why i got this look http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/Ubuntu.JPG
<snellpojke> plz need help
<uga> stdin: polyester here. Just fine. The thing that doen't match is when you try the file browser in a g app or a k app
<DrakeJustice_unt> snellpojke, im looking
<uga> snellpojke: I think that's a kernel dump
<stdin> uga: yeah but there are some ways around that (non simple)
<DrakeJustice_unt> snellpojke, wow
<uga> your kernel crashed somehow?
<DrakeJustice_unt> that is indeed a kernel dump, he modified his kernel
<snellpojke> what is kernel
<snellpojke> it works fine on my laptop
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: Install it with menu "Open a file..." I dont c that option
<Spider_Pig> what is what is?
<uga> snellpojke: the kernel is the center part of your operating system. The one that deals with hardware
<Capt_Carrot> DrakeJustice_unt: you know he modified his kernel from a single screenshot?
<Spider_Pig> who is spider pig?
<snellpojke> how do i fix it?
<arash> Hi, I have problem with my Kmail, seems like if it isn't integrated the way I want at all, it's not under 'internet' category, it's nothing labled 'Kmail' in Katapult neither, simple reinstall ain't working, any ideas?
<Capt_Carrot> Vermux: you *are* using firefox, right?
<snellpojke> uga can i fix it?
<bittin> nah hes scanning with Norton
<uga> somebody will please ban Spider_Pig before the next non-helping stupid answer?
<bittin> but i haven't reccomended Linux yet
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: Im trying to open it from the desktop
<DrakeJustice_unt> snellpojke, boot a rescue cd, mount the drive with the grub or lilo, and modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<uga> snellpojke: when did it begin happenning. Did you do a system upgrade, hardware change, install drivers...?
<bittin> to affried
<Capt_Carrot> you open it
<Capt_Carrot> from within firefox, as the instructions say.
<snellpojke> no its first time i try to start ubuntu on this computer
<uga> oh okay, then it didn't even boot :/
<uga> snellpojke: is that feisty?
<DrakeJustice_unt> if you don't have the vmlinuz.old or vmlinuz.bak in /boot then maybe not... an incomplete upgrade probably fractured a peice of kernel junk looks like...
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: it says it is unsiged
<snellpojke> i dont understand a shit :P
<snellpojke> i aint so good at computers
<stdin> !language | snellpojke
<uga> DrakeJustice_unt: think of noobs. Don't use such words =)
<ubotu> snellpojke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bittin> snellpojke: iam trying to get my dad over =)
<snellpojke> ubotu sry
<bittin> but dunno how
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrakeJustice_unt> snellpojke, i think you need to get another ubuntu cd ; )
<snellpojke> i got 3
<snellpojke> haha
<snellpojke> all works on my laptop
<uga> snellpojke: did you install feisty? or gutsy
<snellpojke> what is feisty
<uga> feisty is the latest stable release
<uga> gutsy is the beta release of the next version
<arash> latest version of (k)ubuntu
<Vermux> Capt_Carrot: if it unsiged it is safe?
<snellpojke> i dont know do i need it?
<DrakeJustice_unt> what special hardware does the computer that gives this error have?
<DrakeJustice_unt> is it old?
<snellpojke> yeah
<snellpojke> quite old 3 years
<snellpojke> a 60 gb
<Vermux> uga: if it unsiged it is safe?
<uga> Vermux: you can't tell
<DrakeJustice_unt> hmmm, is it an e-machine?
<Vermux> konquefox
<snellpojke> if anyone know how to fix it msg me ;P its too many who talks at the sametime
<uga> snellpojke: uhm... and the live CD booted fine? ie, this happenned after completely installing it?
<Vermux> uga: konquefox
<uga> snellpojke: if the live CD booted, maybe I know the solution
<uga> DrakeJustice_unt: possibly booting up the live CD, chrooting and updating packages (kernel at least) should do
<uga> as I understand the live CD worked fine
<DrakeJustice_unt> uga, maybe
<uga> then it doesn't need any weird kernel
<uga> just a non-broken one
<snellpojke> no i dont even get in to the operative system or what i called
<Vermux> uga: is konquefox safe?
<DrakeJustice_unt> uga, only a redirect to the default (old) kernel image should do as well
<uga> Vermux: I don't know it. Never used it myself
<DrakeJustice_unt> vmlinuz and initrd aren't usually removed
<DrakeJustice_unt> ^ during upgrades
<uga> DrakeJustice_unt: it's the first install
<uga> DrakeJustice_unt: he just installed it, he said
<DrakeJustice_unt> you can get to a busybox from the livedisc can't you? and 'ed' works fine doesn't it?
<cj_> DrakeJustice_unt: of course
<snellpojke> the live cd didnt boot
<DrakeJustice_unt> kubuntu may still be too much for newbs... try SLinux man... bunch of 'easiness' hacks to kubuntu
<Vermux> uga:  ok I cancell the downlaod
<deviance> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<deviance> Whens the next LTS?
<deviance> !nextlts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nextlts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrakeJustice_unt> ubuntu harod will be the next LTS
<stdin> deviance: gutsy+1 (8.04)
<DrakeJustice_unt> 8.04 or something like that
<deviance> Ah okay
<DrakeJustice_unt> yeah
<uga> DrakeJustice_unt: you don't need that. Just mount /dev/sda1 or whatever the root dir is. Then chroot /mnt. You're root inside the machine. apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> DrakeJustice_unt: hardy, not harod
<bittin> DrakeJustice_unt: good iam here then
<uga> and you get all new packs installed, including kernels, and an updated grub
<DrakeJustice_unt> uga, indeed
<deviance> That means I think I wont get gutsy and go for 8.04
<DrakeJustice_unt> stdin, thx
<DrakeJustice_unt> deviance, good idea... gutsy is buggier than feisty was...
<uga> snellpojke: is somebody helping you out? I don't want to privmsg-spam you =)
<deviance> :D
<DrakeJustice_unt> (at the same stage of development)
<snellpojke> no one is helping me :(
<snellpojke> xD
<taki> hola gente!!
<taki> buenas tardes!!!
<taki> como andan???? :D
<arash> !sp |taki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DrakeJustice_unt> snellpojke, try to use SLinux instead, that machine may not work well with the ubuntu cd you have
<uga> snellpojke: okay... just follow me then. What did you do to get that screen. You installed kubuntu already, or you tried booting from the CD and didn't work
<snellpojke> tried boot from cd
<uga> okay, so the kernel in the CD failed booting in your machine, badly
<uga> there's no install, there's nothing to fix
<snellpojke> ok
<uga> snellpojke: now, that CD is possibly feisty one
<uga> it may be that the gutsy CD (the beta version) boots fine on your box
<snellpojke> ok where can i get gutsy
<uga> that's what I'm looking for right now
<stdin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<uga> stdin: what's the latest... tribe5?
<uga> or do you suggest a daily...
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> beta1
<uga> ahk
<snellpojke> fuck i dont have any cd left i try it tomorrow thanks anyway
<snellpojke> sry
<DrakeJustice_unt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<snellpojke> badword
<snellpojke> again
<stdin> DrakeJustice_unt: that's outdated
<DrakeJustice_unt> oh?
<DrakeJustice_unt> sry
<uga> snellpojke: okay... good luck. if it doesn't boot, maybe the alternate-cd installs (in the same address stdin told you right now) could work
<uga> snellpojke: but I expect the gutsy ones to boot just fine
<fawx> hello i was wondering does kunbuntu have a like a task manager like windows nd if so whut is it called..?
<snellpojke> ok
<cj_> fawx: top
<uga> fawx: press ctrl+esc
<fawx> kk
<fawx> thx
<uga> fawx: the name is ksysguard
<cj_> damn gui for everything ;o
* uga updates cj_ =)
<fawx> just 4 kno
<DrakeJustice_unt> im not sure that the gutsy kernel will boot with smp_send_stop freaking out either... that hasn't been modified much in the kernel changes
<snellpojke> thanks for all help
<glenn> Hey guys, how do I connect to my wireless network?
<glenn> I just threw on a cord for now
<uga> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> !wireless | glenn
<ubotu> glenn: please see above
<Vermux> uga: how do I c my files like in windows (my computer)?
<glenn> Alright, thanks
<genii> uga: heh
<uga> lol
<genii> Vermux: Konqueror
<HanzZ> hi i know, that this is not good channel for asking for help...
<Vermux> uga:  is this the only way?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a gui program where I can connect to a wireless router that uses WEP?
<dettoaltrimenti> knetworkmanager doesn't seem to have the option to put a WEP password in
<uga> Vermux: what do you mean by seeing like in windows. konqueror is like Internet Explorer
<uga> Vermux: both are used to see files or browsing the web
<Vermux> uga:  Ic, in windows I used IE for browsing and My computer/my documents to access drives and files
<uga> Vermux: when, in windows, you open My Computer, that's internet explorer
<uga> it's the same application
<DrakeJustice_unt> Vermux, get the program wine-doors and install Internet Explorer and My Computer then...
<uga> Vermux: ignore DrakeJustice_unt's sarcastic comments =)
<genii> Vermux: The nearest think in kubuntu to Windows Explorer for files/system is Konqueror
<genii> *thing
<uga> Vermux: do you have a "home" icon in your taskbar, on bottom? just click it. That's like your My Documents
<stdin> Vermux: you see the little computer icon in the bottom panel? click that
<uga> Vermux: "home"=="place to store your files" in linux
<uga> stdin: oh, kubuntu doesn't ship with the home icon by default?
<uga> I thought it did
<stdin> uga: no, it's in that menu
<stdin> (tho I made a separate home button :)
<DrakeJustice_unt> where is a more serious room, about kubuntu internal junk? anyone?
<DrakeJustice_unt> kiddies anger me
<stdin> you mean -devel ?
<Vermux> uga: I dont have home icon, I have system menu and there I have home folder
<DrakeJustice_unt> kubuntu-devel?
<stdin> Vermux: that's it
<DrakeJustice_unt> k thx
<stdin> DrakeJustice_unt: yep
<uga> stdin: he means a place where everyone knows about kubuntu, and there's no need to explain windows replacements =)
<DrakeJustice_unt> im not a freenoder
<Vermux> stdin: how do I create icon on the taskbar for that?
<uga> Vermux: I have a home icon added to the taskbar (kicker) myself. You can customise it
<uga> that's why I thought you'd have one too
<Vermux> uga: how do I add that icon?
<Alp`> how to change the login screen? i upgraded to gutsy but i dont like the new appearance. i want to remove the userlist on the left side
<stdin> Alp`: have you seen the topic?
<sainzeo> anyone know the channel for kubuntu gutys?
<sainzeo> gutsy
<uga> Vermux: just drag and drop it from konqueror
* stdin informs everyone to read the topic
<genii> /topic
<uga> Vermux: ie, open / in konqueror. Then grab the "home" folder, and drag it to the bar
<uga> it'll add a new icon there
<uga> genii: topic was set by uga on the 16th of Dec 2k3:  windows vista. How to uninstall
<Alp`> stdin: ok sorry
<genii> uga: :)
<andrea> how can i set konversation as the default irc client instead of kopete?
<Vermux> uga:  it gave me 2 options: ass it as quick browser or as file manager
<uga> Vermux: file manager url
<uga> that will open the file manager (konqueror) when clicking it
<Vermux> I didnt click on anything
<andrea> where to i set up default applications for the different protocols
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I got a little shell script in my .kde/Autostart Dir. its executable. it starts with #!/bin/bash
<Vermux> uga: ok
<Dr_willis> but KDE loads it into the text editor when starting up.
<Dr_willis> Am i missing someting basic here.. heh. its only a 2 line script
<buntux> is it so hard to get a  simple question answered
<Vermux> uga:  somanaging files and browsing use the same application both linux and windows?
<uga> Vermux: yes
<Dr_willis> buntux,  depends on the  question, and whos here at the time
<cj_> Dr_willis: whats the script look like?
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> conky
<uga> Vermux: that will not be true for the next versions of kde though. The default file manager and the browser will be seaparate applications
<Dr_willis> Thats it.. 2 lines. :)
<Vermux> Ic
<dhq> fdoving, Dr_willis, hey i have a college project i have to design anything and i have thought of a linux operating system a compact one can you guide me
<cj_> Dr_willis: very strange - what permissions does it have? and if you call bash ../script.sh does it do the same thing?
<Dr_willis> dhq,  guide in what way? :) its been done at least 3 times that i can know of..
<dhq> 3times???
<Dr_willis> cj_,  hmm perhaps the name of 'conky' is not a good idea. :) it may be confusing it
<Dr_willis> dhq,  mini linux disrtos, DSL, Puppylinux, Featurelinux
<Dr_willis> theres probely others. :)
<cj_> Dr_willis: best to use absolute paths for a few reasons :)
<dhq> Dr_willis, well i have to design it
<Dr_willis> cj_,  ok.. now to test it. :)
<Dr_willis> that kicked it in the head. :)
<cj_> hehe
<Dr_willis> renamed it to StartConky.sh and gave full path to conky
<cj_> did you maybe have a file called conky lying around
<Dr_willis> not sure. :) the name was 'conky' in the autostart dir.
<Dr_willis> so perhaps it was calling itself
<Vermux> uga: so I started to follow the directions in the link u sent me. I saved the key file but cannot find it
<cj_> i bet PATH has .: before `which conky`
<Vermux> uga: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<dhq> Dr_willis, well so its conky ???
<Dr_willis> willis@Moo:~/bin(35.205 Mb)$ echo $PATH
<Dr_willis> /home/willis/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Dr_willis> Well its working now. :) gotta have my purty system monitor going
<uga> Vermux: it's possibly in your /home directory
<cj_> lol
<Dr_willis> I spend hours twiddling the conky configs
<uga> Vermux: it's called kubuntu-packages-riddell....gpg
<cj_> i've never used it
<uga> Vermux: else just try downloading it again and make sure you choose your home directory
<snellpojke> uga do you recomend a burning program
<snellpojke> ?
<spa_zero> Hi all
<uga> snellpojke: k3b
<snellpojke> hi spa_zero
<spa_zero> I have a problem upgrading gutsy beta.
<spa_zero> The error is here: http://pastebin.com/d777c218c
<uga> spa_zero: read the topic
<cj_>  snellpojke: cdrecord/growisofs
<snellpojke> spa_zero then you haven't seen my problem lol xD
<spa_zero> uga: in a nutshell it says: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<spa_zero> uga: and I cannot see the relation to the topic ...
<snellpojke> is it an easy program?
* spa_zero is blind
<bittin> Norton 2006 fixed dads problem
<cj_> i can reproduce that problem too spa_zero
<bittin> and about linux he answered: mmm
<bittin> its anyways better then vist
<bittin> *vista
<bittin> but xp is still living :D
<spa_zero> snellpojke: What is your problem?
<snellpojke> i cant even boot ubunto
<snellpojke> ubuntu
<spa_zero> snellpojke: Which version on what hardware? (sorry, but I have missed all that :)
<spa_zero> cj_: ok, so what can we do about it? Has it been reported as a bug yet?
<snellpojke> i will try the new beta vesrsion now see you guys
<epsilorn> hey boys, have you got problems with aptitude since last update
<epsilorn> ?
<spa_zero> epsilorn: Depends on how you define problems
<epsilorn> i cannot update anymore
<cj_>  spa_zero, who knows - try not to forget you are running a beta release
<epsilorn> it says another process is using apt
<epsilorn> but that's not true
<peter_> opgrade to ubuntu 7.10 when where ?
<spa_zero> cj_: Indeed. That's why I think reporting the bug is important? They need the feedback?
<cj_> epsilorn: ar you sure? try using lsof
<Dr_willis> ya do the fix apt fix yet?
<Dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spa_zero> epsilorn: then you have to delete the "lock" file.
<Dr_willis> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<peter_> opgrade to ubuntu 7.10 when where ?
<cj_> spa_zero: knock yourself out :)
<spa_zero> cj_: The bug report tool is silly, I am behind a proxy and it ignores proxy settings. Hence it is not working.
<spa_zero> cj_: So where can I report "manually"?
<Dr_willis> file a bug on the bug reporting tool. :)
<cj_> spa_zero: does it not accept the http_proxy environment variable?
<Vermux> uga: it is being installed now. I hope gmail will work with kq after
<spa_zero> peter_: When it is ready and from within your favourite package manager :)
<spa_zero> cj_: Nope.
<epsilorn> the output of lsof is enormous how can i find what i'm searching for?
<spa_zero> epsilorn: use "grep"?
<cj_> spa_zero: i'm sure googling "ubuntu bug report" will show what you need
<ubuntu_> test
<spa_zero> epsilorn: lsof | grep "what you are looking for"
<spa_zero> cj_: Thanks for the hint. What is google?? ;-)
<ubuntu_> my first time with kubuntu. doing the live-cd
<spa_zero> ubuntu_: Congratulations.
<spa_zero> ubuntu_: maybe you should change your nick :)
<cj_> spa_zero: i could well believe that quesion is real after an hour or so of observing this channel
<spa_zero> epsilorn: also see "man lsof" on how to narrow down the results in the first place.
<thekooki3guy> http://tinyurl.com/8ty
<ubuntu_> spa_zero: nono,it was just a test, nowimleavig
<spa_zero> cj_: Do not despair :)
<epsilorn> spa_zero: thx a lot
<ubuntu_> chau
<glenn> Wow
<glenn> That was a awsome link :] 
<thekooki3guy> glenn, thanks! :)
<Luminata> lol
<peter_> thx
<Vermux> uga: how do I c the size of the current installation. it shows % but I dont know the size.
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install and config the huawei e220 HSDPA USB MODEM.... for user for portugal...
<bittin> i got my dad to say he should try a live cd
<spa_zero> cj_: At least you can reproduce the error. So I feel less stupid.
<bittin> thats a big forward
<thekooki3guy> Vermux, this page will show you -> http://tinyurl.com/8ty
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help
<earl_> someone ban thekooki3guy please
<spa_zero> |_James_Bond_|: what exactly is the problem? And what kind of Modem is that?
<earl_> i'm pretty sure tubgirl, twice, is a bannable offense
<cj_> spa_zero: i just uninstalled cups - i have a real printer so no need for silly ppd nonsense - lpr/lpd all the way :)
<coreymon77> thekooki3guy: please stop, or else you will get banned
<coreymon77> thekooki3guy: this is your last warning
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install and config the huawei e220 HSDPA USB MODEM for linux kubuntu 6.06
<thekooki3guy> coreymon77, I had a warning?
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help....
<coreymon77> thekooki3guy: consider this your warning
<thekooki3guy> hey guys.. I need help installing beryl and duel booting vista.. it'z the sux0rz
<coreymon77> !patience | |_James_Bond_|
<ubotu> |_James_Bond_|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<uga> Vermux: type "df -h" in the terminal
<uga> Vermux: not sure whre you are looking though
<cj_> uga: no gui?? wtf??
<epsilorn> ubotu: thx your workaround made the trick! What's fuser by the way?
<Vermux> uga: adept manager
<uga> cj_: any help is welcome =) Is there a fs gui? =)
<thekooki3guy> I don't have any gui, either.. just some black text.. trying to install beryl and vista.. plz help!
<uga> Vermux: ah... a second
<blekos> hello, i am looking 4 smg like flashget and flashgot (mozilla addon) 4 linux, any suggestions?
<spa_zero> cj_: I never explicitly asked for cups to be installed. It is a default thing.
<epsilorn> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> epsilorn: yes, ubotu is a bot
<cj_> uga: no idea - i never realised there was a gui for top(1) until you said so
<spa_zero> |_James_Bond_|: I cannot help if you do not answer the questions.
<Mr_Sonoma> epsilorn: yes ubotu is a bot
<ijacek> :D
<epsilorn> ahah fantastic ubotu gave me the right suggestion
<coreymon77> spa_zero: cups is the default printing system, its installed by default
<|_James_Bond_|> I not speak english...
<epsilorn> i made sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a as he (or it?) said and it worked
<|_James_Bond_|> i speak portuguese...
<spa_zero> coreymon77: thanks.
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install and config the huawei e220 HSDPA USB MODEM for linux kubuntu 6.06 or 7.04
<spa_zero> |_James_Bond_|: good luck then.
<thekooki3guy> |_James_Bond_|, here's the ubuntu docs in protuguese -> http://tinyurl.com/dnm7v
<epsilorn> by the way what is fuser?
<coreymon77> thats it\
<thekooki3guy> epsilorn, you can read about fuser here -> http://tinyurl.com/dnm7v
<spa_zero> epsilorn: your linux knows. Just type "whatis fuser".
<|_James_Bond_|> i need help...
<thekooki3guy> plz hlep! trying to install baryl and duel boot vista.. it sux
<thekooki3guy> nothing but black and text
<uga> Vermux: okay, not sure if this will be the same for you, but lets test...
<uga> Vermux: in konqueror, type media:/
<uga> Vermux: you'll see the list of partitions
<|_James_Bond_|> this pc is a windows xp professional...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-98-77-57.ipslin.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<uga> Vermux: right click on any of them, and select "properties"
<savetheWorld> windows <anything> professional is an oxymoron\
<uga> Vermux: do you have a "meta info" tab there?
<uga> if so, it'll list free and used diskspace
<bazhang> greetings! has anyone else had trouble getting compiz to work with nvidia cards?
<|_James_Bond_|> i need help to download and install drivers for modem huawei e220 modem...
<uga> cj_: that's what kubuntu is about... no more command line needed
<|_James_Bond_|> i don't find...
<bazhang> oops! disregard...wrong channel--sorry!
<cj_> uga: uck
<uga> |_James_Bond_|: are there drivers actually? maybe there aren't any
<uga> it doesn't sound like a popular device, and the manufacturer usually doesn't provide them...
<cj_> |_James_Bond_|: is it a PCI or USB device?
<uga> |_James_Bond_|: oh, here http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/
<uga> cj_: usb
<Mr_Sonoma> what's the package name for the microsoft fonts? mscorefonts???? or something like, i cant seem to find it with apt-cache....maybe im overlooking it or not hitting on the right search words
<cj_> |_James_Bond_|: check lsusb -vv for the chipset, and google away
<uga> cj_: you don't read my posts, right? =)
<uga> cj_: [20:09]  <uga> |_James_Bond_|: oh, here http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/
<Vermux> uga:  the computer suddenly froze. I had to shut it down
<cj_> uga: it all becomes white noise after a while ;)
<uga> cj_: lol
<uga> Vermux: ouch
<Vermux> uga: is it because of the new KDE intallation?
<uga> Vermux: it shouldn't
<Vermux> uga: where is a log I can c what happaned
<uga> so you already installed kde 3.5.7?
<uga> Vermux: if it froze, then there's no logs
<Vermux> I tried to
<Mr_Sonoma> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<uga> Vermux: the machine can't write logs when it's frozen
<Vermux> uga: but before it froze- it doesnt write what happaned?
<cj_> uga: it depends whats frozen
<Vermux> uga:  I opened adept to c what happaned. it displays You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<blekos> could you tell me where the root file system is?
<Vermux> uga: what do I do, how do I resume the installation?
<coreymon77> blekos: /
<uga> Vermux: if you were installign something, yes. Under /var/log/apt
<Mr_Sonoma> blekos: in the / directory??? *grin
<blekos> lol
<blekos> ok
<jpatrick> Mr_Sonoma: everyone's a beginner at one point ;)
<Vermux> uga: it happaned again- I had to power cycle the computer
<Vermux> how do I check the computer errors log?
<cj_> Vermux: less /var/log/messages
<Vermux> anybody?
<uga> Vermux: what were you doing, installing?
<uga> Vermux: what was the last step you did
<Vermux> uga: the 2nd time I clicked toopen firefox and it froze
<uga> Vermux: errors arent' all stored in the same place
<uga> Vermux: firefox??
<uga> that's got nothing to do with kde
<cj_> nice a process and run it under gdb perhaps?
<Vermux> uga: the first time it was downloading
<uga> Vermux: try avoiding firefox for nwo
<uga> now
<uga> use konqueror instead
<cj_> cheerio ~
<atlfalcons866> shouldnt kde problems be reported to launchpad
<uga> atlfalcons866: sure
<uga> if they happen under kubuntu/ubuntu at least
<Vermux> uga: how do I resume downloading
<atlfalcons866> but when i hit report bugs they go to the kde website
<uga> Vermux: you can't resume a download that was started with firefox using konqueror
<uga> Vermux: what were you trying to download?
<uga> the key?
<uga> atlfalcons866: oh my... that's silly
<uga> atlfalcons866: lemme test
<Vermux> uga: I was downloading the update for KDE, with Adept
<uga> Vermux: but you said you were using firefox.
<uga> I'm confused here. What froze the desktop. Adept, or firefox
<Vermux> uga: I was using it for browsing
<stdin> atlfalcons866: there's a very long winded explanation for that, but it boils down to the fact that most kde bugs are upstream
<uga> Vermux: the problem is I don't know what froze your box. Was it adept, or was it firefox
<atlfalcons866> Whats upstream
<stdin> kde
<uga> stdin: that'd be true if kubuntu used standard kde guis
<uga> which is not true
<Vermux> uga:  have no idea- but I want to continue the download of the update for KDE- I remember it was 82%
<atlfalcons866> then why do gnome problems go to launchpad
<MarcC> does Guarddog just monitor iptables, or is it its own firewall?
<uga> Vermux: okay, it'll resume. Just forget about adept, jsut in case. And for now DONT open firefox, okay? =)
<uga> Vermux: kmenu->run "konsole"
<stdin> uga: kubuntu doesn't generally modify any kde code, we apply a few patches but most bugs are KDE bugs, not kubuntu bugs
<stdin> uga: and KDE uses their own bugtracker, not launchpad
<uga> Vermux: and type in... "apt-get dist-upgrade" taht will update all packs, including kde ones
<uga> stdin: kde devels mostly hate receiving bug reports from distributions...
<uga> stdin: not sure if there's some especial treatment for kubuntu devels
<atlfalcons866> stdin: then if the bug gets fixed we have to wait to the next ubuntu release?
<stdin> uga: there are only distribution bugs
<uga> stdin: it's like... dolphin bugs should go to kde.org?
<stdin> atlfalcons866: kde 3.5.8 will be out soon
<uga> or kwin deco's bugs?
<uga> or adept ones?
<atlfalcons866> my kicker gets garbled
<Vermux> uga:  it says it cannot open the lock file
<stdin> uga: the kubuntu-devs send all patches upstream, but reporting bugs on LP helps tracking
<uga> Vermux: close adept
<Vermux> uga: the same thing
<uga> Vermux: something is locking the database. Don't you have any installer application running?
<uga> Vermux: after closing them all, try again "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<uga> maybe it's because I just forgot to mention sudo
<Vermux> uga: it says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<uga> okay, yes, follow instructions
<uga> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<uga> that will fix what started before and didn't finish when the box froze
<marius__> ger?
<Vermux> uga: ok, it is done
<uga> Vermux: now try again... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<uga> that should get you installing the rest of what's left
<Vermux> uga: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MarcC> does Kubuntu keep a firewall log somewhere?
<Vermux> uga: so I guessed it is done?
<stdin> MarcC: iptables runs in the kernel, so messages should be in /var/log/kernlog or /var/log/syslog
<MarcC> stdin: thanks, is there a log viewer, or do I just view using less from the console?
<stdin> there is somewhere
<bazhang> Vermux: I had the same problem; after doing the sudo dpkg --configure -a, all was well.
<bazhang> Kubuntu gutsy.
<hijacker_> LIST
<stdin> MarcC: Kmenu > System > KSystemLoc
<stdin> KSystemLog*
<MarcC> awesome, thanks :)
<MarcC> is there software that scans for world-writeable files and things like that?
<uga> Vermux: yes, it's fully done
<uga> Vermux: if you log out and log in again, you'll get the whole new desktop
<uga> bazhang: feisty, in his case
<bazhang> uga: thanks! how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> a friend was trying to talk me into installing netBSD, and i tried the live cd , it just would not connect to the internet even after appying the right router IPs localhost addys etc ..totally dumb to the net ...unbelievable
<uga> bazhang: myself? fine heh, thanks
<bazhang> uga: how's your system?
<uga> smooooooth
<Vermux> uga: ok, it works. gmail works too, but the graphics is different
<BluesKaj> gutsy , uga ?
<uga> MarcC: if you find such utility, please let me know. I believe I've seen something similar, but I can't find it right now
<uga> BluesKaj: yes
<Vermux> uga:  I meant, gmail works with kq
<uga> Vermux: different? strange
<BluesKaj> cool, same here
<BluesKaj> BBL
<stdin> MarcC: find can do that "find /place/to/search -perm /o+w"
<uga> Vermux: oh, you mean gmail in konqueror vs gmail in firefox?
<Vermux> uga:  the graphics of gmail, when browsed with kq
<epsilorn> hey someone got a Radeon Hd2400 and made it to work with 3d games?
<uga> Vermux: that's because gmail supports konqueror partially, in html mode
<uga> Vermux: there's a way around... you can change browser ID and set it to firefox 1.5. Then you can enable the standard view. But I don't suggest it. It may not work too well
<MarcC> stdin: uh...that command returned a TON of files...what's the deal?
<Vermux> uga: Ic. why they dont support it?
<uga> BluesKaj: it's boring though. I need breakable systems
<MarcC> uga: I will look for a utility like that
<uga> Vermux: lazyness? you know... firefox is popular now even on windows, so they support it
<uga> Vermux: most sites that claim "your browser is not supported" is because they just didn't care checking
<stdin> MarcC: that finds files that are writeable to "others" in wherever you search
<Mr_Sonoma> uga if you need a breakable system, Vista comes preloaded with broken stuff
<uga> Vermux: you just go to tools->change browser identification->choose firefox or IE, and they all work
<MarcC> stdin: ok, so not necessarily a risk (security newb here), right?
<Vermux> Mr_Sonoma:  so u dont recommend using Vista?
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: cool!
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: does it come with rebuilding tools, so that I can fix it??
<coreymon77> Vermux: is that a serious question
<Vermux> uga:  what exactly it does when I change identity?
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: and a nice terminal mode? =)
<Vermux> coreymon77: yes
<uga> Vermux: it tells gmail that you are running firefox. So that gmail cannot tell you are using konqueror and go to reduced mode
<Mr_Sonoma> Vermux: i will put it to you this way, i played with vista in a store display computer. IT CRASHED i was playing solotaire just to see what the about the look was diff...
<uga> Vermux: it disguises as firefox, to say it somehow
<stdin> MarcC: not particularly, that will show symlinks too
<stdin> MarcC: try "find . -perm /o+w -not -type l" to just look at files
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: cool!
<Mr_Sonoma> uga: im sure mr gates will sell you some rebuilding software for a overly inflated price, then pirate your fixes and copyright them as his own.
<Vermux> Mr_Sonoma: u r exegerating
<uga> Mr_Sonoma: does the blue screen have now 3D and translucency effects?
<uga> ie, white floating 3D characters on blue shadow gradient in rotating 3D space....
<coreymon77> uga: LOL
<Mr_Sonoma> Vermux: no im not, it seriously crashed, i was less than impressed and left.
<Vermux> uga: but when changing identity it runs with a reduced mode?
<uga> heh, it's nice how I can build kdelibs from scratch in just a few minutes
<stdin> MarcC: thinking about it " find home -perm /o+w -not \( -type l -or -type d \) " is the way :)
<uga> Vermux: it will allow you to select standard view, once you get in
<uga> if you change ID to firefox
<uga> but I'm not too sure if it works well
<Vermux> lunch time- ttl
<Annika> hi
<Mr_Sonoma> uga: no it didnt but maybe you should suggest that since it appears a lot from what i've heard, and would believe after my vista experiance.
<uga> =)
<Annika> is it possible that gutsy has problems with large directories? cause otherwise i cant figure out why this doesnt work...
<uga> Annika: how large?
<uga> and when doing what?
<Minataku> And large how?
<Mr_Sonoma> Annika: its possible that Gutsy has lots of bugs as its still in beta testing, but aside from that i dont know, i havent gotten a good working gutsy install yet =)
<hume> hi.. I have created an encrypted usb-drive, with Luks and dmcrypt, but it does not mount on connect in Kubuntu and I am not asked for passphrase- did I miss something?
<Annika> about 3 gigabyte... im trying to encrypt my system as in this howto http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-7-04-61312.shtml
<Minataku> Hm
<Annika> im at the end of step 2 when you backup your files
<Annika> and keep getting no space left on device
<Minataku> Check that the device isn't actually out of space
<Annika> i did
<uga> Annika: oh, on bash, then
<Annika> the partition is about 30 gb big
<uga> (ie, command line)
<Minataku> Type df -h
<Annika> k
<Minataku> Check that way
<uga> Annika: wildcards like * can cause trouble sometimes
<uga> Annika: commands got limited amount of parameters
<uga> Annika: so if you have like 20 thousand files in a directory, and say "rm -f *", you may get an error that says parameter list is too long
<Minataku> Actually, it happens at around 5000
<uga> notice * gets replaced by the whole list of files
<Minataku> A little before, actually
<Minataku> But that's not the case here
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@f048231128.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by stdin
<uga> Minataku: thanks. I never bothered checking the length =)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@f048231128.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by stdin
<Annika> its only 7 percent full
<stdin> wtf?
<uga> I expected it to be 1024, 2048, 4096...
* stdin will brb
<phoenixz> Hi all, Im running kubuntu on my dell latitude d620 laptop, and ever since the last update, kdesktop, upon starting up, starts taking > 90% CPU and way over 80% of memory.. Is there any reason why it does this, and how do I fix it? right now, the only way I can work is by killing of kdesktop..
<uga> !language | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<uga> =)
<Minataku> Well, there may be a correlation with length of file names and amount of arguments, but I doubt it
<Minataku> But yeah, it's definitely somewhere between 4800 and 5000
<stdin> ahh, that's better
<uga> oh, I thought it was a limit in parameter number, not length
<hume> anyone knows what I need to do to make kde ask for a passphrase when attaching an encrypted usb-drive?
<Minataku> I think there's a limit on both
<uga> !language ! stdin
<Minataku> But when there's a space, the length limit resets
<uga> !language | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> uga: Stop that
<stdin> uga: hush
<uga> Minataku: lol. I wanted to do that for ages. As he usually does to others ;)
<hero> what is the most popular kde game?
<stdin> !botabuse > uga  :)
<uga> stdin: lol, sorry, I had to, when I read your "wtf" =)
<Minataku> hero: "Close the Window"
<Minataku> XD
<hero> har
<hero> no, i'm serious
<Minataku> It's like "Drink the Beer"
<Minataku> XD
<hero> *sigh* nevermind
<Minataku> Actually, I dunno
<kilrae_> tuxen (i think) is a good game, not a kde game persay
<hero> then don't answer the question?
<Minataku> You'd have to find/run a poll on it
<uga> hero: kde one? boson, maybe?
<hero> isn't that what i just did?
<Annika> i cant figure this out... how can you get this error backing up less than 4 gb on a 30 gb disc?
<hero> uga: thanks
<uga> if you mean by most sophisticated
<Minataku> hero: No. If you don't want every possible answer, don't ask.
<hero> no, most popular and kde
<Minataku> I find that to be much better.
<Minataku> Now, if you were intending to run a poll, your question is wrong
<hero> Minataku: it's just rude to joke about a legitimate question.
<Minataku> You should ask what people's favorite KDE game is
<Minataku> Not what the most popular one is
<kilrae_> but you can't figure out what the most popular one is without some kind of statistics
<Minataku> One implies you're compiling information. The other implies it already exists and you wish to find it.
<Annika> i like kasteroids, personally... reminds me of dos when i was a kid
<hero> what is your favorite kde game?
<kilrae> that one with the balls that you have to trap
<Minataku> As for rudeness, we're volunteers who put up with all kinds of crap all through the day and night
<Minataku> We have earned the right to joke around
<hero> Minataku: i volunteer too.
<Minataku> Now, while I don't use KDE, I'll go with kilrae's choice
<Minataku> That one is pretty fun
<hero> do you recall the name of that one?
<Minataku> I do not
<kilrae> i don't have any games installed, i'm pretty sure it's in the kdegames package though
<Minataku> I believe it is a stock KDE game, yes
<kilrae> let me check a different computer
<Annika> please guys... any ideas?
<kilrae> KBounce
<Minataku> Annika: These are large amounts of files that add up to 3GB?
<Minataku> Or is it one file that is 3GB?
<hero> i have kmahjongg, but it seems different than this other mahjongg clone that had better graphics.  can't seem to find the latter one though
<Minataku> Because if it's the latter, the default kernel may not be set up to properly handle files over 0x7FFFFFFF in size
<Annika> no i want to backup my system because i want to create an encrypted fs
<Minataku> Which is roughly around 2 billion bytes
<deviance> !ut2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut2004 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> !unrealtournament
<Annika> just like the howto says
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Minataku> Annika: That doesn't answer my question, nor did I check the howto
<epsilorn> since you are talking about games, may I ask a technical question? I've got a problem with my graphics card ati radeon HD2400 got someone some experience with fglrx?
<hero> thanks, stdin.  already been there though.
<Annika> no its not a single file
<hero> oh well, rtfm i guess
<Minataku> epsilorn: Your problem _is_ the ATi card.
<kilrae> hehe
<Annika> epsilorn you might want to try envy
<Minataku> hero: There are more than just the games that come with KDE
<Annika> worked 4 me
<hero> Minataku: yeah, i know.
<kilrae> there's a fun molecule building one
<stdin> !envy | epsilorn
<ubotu> epsilorn: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<kilrae> Atomix I think
<Minataku> !wfm | Annika
<ubotu> Annika: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Annika> yeah
<Minataku> "Works for me" is only valid when replying to a bug report
<epsilorn> Minataku: ah but the driver are installed!
<Minataku> Anywhere else it's unacceptible
<epsilorn> that's not my problem
<Annika> cu have a nice evening...
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> H
<Minataku> m
<kilrae> support for recent-ish ati cards is a bit patchy
<epsilorn> Minataku: the problem is that 3dapps crash to desktop
<Minataku> Sorry, my keyboard is slowly falling apart
<Minataku> Do they run at all?
<Minataku> Or do they just crash immediately or not even start?
<epsilorn> i mean, take for example, nexius, it starts 640x480 and plays, when i try to change resolution it crashes
<epsilorn> the others same problem
<epsilorn> xmame works with all games except vector ones
<uga> epsilorn: I presume the application doesn't hit memory limits when increasing the size?
<Minataku> Try this one
<Minataku> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<epsilorn> well i've got 2048M oh RAM 128M of videoram + shared
<uga> uhm. too little =)
<uga> (joking)
<Minataku> It's possible that your card just won't work (yet)
<Minataku> ATi sucks and hates their customers unless they're using Windows
<epsilorn> event not found
<Minataku> And even then, unless you're funneling cash into their bloated stinkhole, they're still not very fond of you
<stdin> epsilorn: ! is a trigger to ubotu, not a command for you to run
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<epsilorn> oh well it's possible but they said 8.41.7 is FOR HD series cards
<epsilorn> ah ok :D so noobish!
<hero> in query, what command would you use to see a list of the factoids?
<bazhang> stdin: way off topic but relevant question regarding gnome: where's the run command in gnome menu?
<epsilorn> so what i've got to do is wait for new drivers?
<stdin> hero: a list of factoids is http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> so you can't get the list in query
<stdin> bazhang: I don't know, I don't use gnome
<uga> bazhang: maybe the run command is too complex to be used by gnome users, and they decided to remove it
<stdin> hero: no
<hero> k
<bazhang> stdin: sorry for the ot, and thanks!
<stdin> bazhang: it's the same shortcut, Alt-F2 I know that
<uga> heh, they kept the shortcut but not the menu entry?
<Minataku> Someone probably complained that it was too confusing to have it on the menu
<stdin> who knows, I haven't used gnome since 5.10, and that was just until I installed KDE :)
<bazhang> stdin: right, but it's not working for someone in #ubuntu-effects. Thanks!
<uga> stdin: I used kde version 1 even ;)
<Minataku> That's nothing
<Minataku> I've used X11R4
<bazhang> uga: hahahaha
<stdin> uga: before 5.10 I used debian and kde, 5.10 was the only time I ever used gnome (for a few mins)
<stdin> well, not ever
<stdin> but for a long time
<Minataku> I can't remember when I used GNOME, but it was the last time I ever would.
<Minataku> I find it quite horrible
<hero> yeah, i haven't gone back since i started using kde
<stdin> because it is ;)
<hero> which is like a year ago or so
<hero> although, i find i like gftp better than kftpgrabber
<stdin> bah, konqueror does ftp just fine thanks
<hero> never tried
<uga> hero: yes, strange. Why don't you use konqueror
<uga> ah heh
<uga> hero: it's the swiss army knife tool
<uga> it does everything
<uga> except coffee
<stdin> what? you never tried coffee:/ :p
<uga> lol
<hero> no, i've never used konqueror for ftp
<hero> i use it for everything else
<Minataku> I use ncftp
<hero> except for webpages that don't load right with it
<hero> which are few
<hero> ncftp is awesome
<uga> hero: give a try to fish:// too. I love it for transferring files, better than ftp
<stdin> I use konqueror for everything except file management (ironically)
<Minataku> Konqueror is the typifying misfeature of KDE... the needless reimplementation of existing solutions
<stdin> eww, fish:/ is rotten, use sftp:/ less overhead on both sides
<hero> never heard of fish
<BluesKaj> I'm not a real fan of dolphin , but I suppose we're stuck with it in gutsy
<uga> Minataku: I don't see it that way. It does all networking stuff. Why would you need two separate applications and different guis for sftp/ftp/fish/rsh/... when all do the same thing
<dwidmann> Minataku: nonsense, it does its job perfectly ... where else can you find such a fine kpart-viewer :)
<nosrednaekim> uga: fish is slightly insecure,,, if you don;t have control over both computers you are transferring between
<uga> insecure?
<uga> in what sense
<uga> unstable?
<stdin> BluesKaj: you can still use konqui
<hero> stdin: what do you use for file management?
<uga> nosrednaekim: or do you mean it lacks security
<stdin> hero: the shell
<hero> heh
<Minataku> I use the same thing stdin uses
<hero> of course
<uga> nosrednaekim: it should be as secure as any ssh connection
<hero> i do both
<hero> konq and shell
<Minataku> Of course, I also use Gentoo and not Kubuntu
<dwidmann> or konq with a shell :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , the default is dolphin in the system menu
<uga> dwidmann: you can open the shell inside konqui...
<Minataku> Nor would I use Kubuntu, I find it far too dumbed down, even with KDE
<stdin> BluesKaj: and you can change it back
<dwidmann> uga: of course
<uga> dwidmann: window->show terminal
<stdin> yakuake is the way to go :)
<Minataku> Though Ubuntu is worse because GNOME treats you like some kind of retard
<dwidmann> uga: that was my point.
<nosrednaekim> uga: it puts a perl file on  the other side of the connection.... if you didn't have control of that computer, someone COULD replace it with another perl file and gain a connection back to your computer.
<nosrednaekim> or seomthing like that..
<uga> you don't need any extra shells
<bazhang> uh-oh gnome rant coming up...
<uga> you don't need any extra apps
<uga> you just need konquiOS =)
<Minataku> I don't even need X, myself
<stdin> nosrednaekim: that's why I say to use sftp:/
<nosrednaekim> uga: is SHOULD ;)
<dwidmann> uga: sounds great, where can I get it (</sarcasm>)
<Minataku> Try THAT with Konqueror
<Minataku> >:3
<nosrednaekim> *it
<nosrednaekim> stdin: yeah.
<uga> nosrednaekim: where's the bug then. Please enlighten me
<Minataku> uga: Uh, it's extremely obvious
<nosrednaekim> uga: coming right up.
<Minataku> It depends on a fully trusted setup
<uga> Minataku: uh?
<Minataku> Both systems have to be trusted by the parties involved
<uga> Minataku: if you open an ssh connection it's same thing though
<uga> and he claims otherwise ;)
<Minataku> Not at all
<Minataku> Because ssh follows all proper security protocols
<uga> well, if you don't trust the other party, you can't even accept keys
<Minataku> You can't get in via ssh without a u/p, and there's also fingerprinting
<uga> Minataku: oh, you mean it jups over certian steps?
<uga> Minataku: u/p == user/password?
<uga> fish requires auth too
<Minataku> If, suddenly, the other system is replaced by someone, the fingerprints won't match and ssh tells you this quite prominently
<uga> yeah, and fish ignores this?
<uga> I thought I'd get warned
<Minataku> According to what nosrednaekim said, it assumes the perl file at the remote is okay
<uga> Minataku: funny thing is most people just accept key changes without even looking =)
<Minataku> If this is replaced, then it's executed without hesitation
<dwidmann> ssh:/ functions the same as fish:/ (from a user perspective), not reason not to use it eh?
<nosrednaekim> yeah...i'm trying to find that bug. its in launchpad somewhere
<Minataku> uga: When I said "tells you [this]  quite prominently", I meant that it terminates and doesn't let you do it at all
<jean> hello !
<Minataku> I know this because it's happened to me when I tried to use ssh on a network with a DNS Round-Robin
<Minataku> It had the RR address A.whatever, which selected B. C. or D. based on traffic
<dwidmann> hi jean
<Minataku> Names removed for privacy reasons
<Minataku> Well, on the first connect, if it selects B., then all is well, but B's print is written down as A's
<jean> I'm using OpenSuse, may I stay in this channel?
<dwidmann> jean: if you want to
<bazhang> this is where it happens
<jean> alright
<uga> Minataku: well, with ssh you can just remove the cache of keys iirc
<bazhang> #suse
<Minataku> If A picks B, it's still fine, but if it picks D, then D's print differs from B's, and A's print suddently doesn't match
<uga> and you'll be back again
<bazhang> jean: /join #suse
<jean> alright, thanks bazhang, but I'm just hanging around,I'm a curious kind of guy
<Minataku> uga: Right, but you've been told quite matter-of-factly about what's going on
<uga> Minataku: that's what i meant. I thought fish:/ would also warn you that the keys were changed
<bazhang> jean: I'm in both as well...what irc client are you using?
<gorlak> curiousity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought it back. so they say
<bazhang> ot! again!
<uga> Minataku: I haven't tested this though
<jean> konversation, I know I should be using xchat
<Minataku> Well, I don't tend to take pointless reimplementations seriously
<bazhang> jean: good choice!
<Sin_Citadel> hello
<nosrednaekim> here ya'll go http://blogs.securiteam.com/index.php/archives/45
<Sin_Citadel> is there an application level firewall in linux
<uga> Minataku: uh? fish is for file transferring, rather than remote shell access. I don't see that as a reimplementation. How do you transfer files over ssh. using cat?
<Minataku> I use scp
<uga> ah, I see
<uga> yes
<Minataku> Which is the proper way to do things
<uga> I had forgotten that
<stdin> Sin_Citadel: no, there is a kernel level one, iptabled (you can configure it with several applications tho)
<uga> Minataku: well, I guess kde wants all those for the non-console loving end user
<Minataku> Instead of some dumbass, buggy attempt at making things easier for people, including the people it should be very hard for
<Sin_Citadel> stdin: ok, thanks
<uga> Minataku: actually I believe kioslaves should be modified so that the user doesn't need to type in kioslave:/
<uga> name
<uga> Minataku: I find it as being a half-baked solution for gui
* nosrednaekim uses sftp
<uga> neither easy nor full use
<uga> guys, how does one use sudo with & (background) commands?
<BluesKaj> haven't had much cause to FTP , since I'm not doing work related tasks
<uga> like for example .... sudo X :1 &
<perlluver> My screensavers are all blank, wondering if there is any way I can fix this?
<uga> it'll prompt for password, but won't work
<BluesKaj> perlluver, were they working previously ?
<genii> uga: you want to detach some process from console?
<perlluver> Yeah, but they woldn't show up when it came on it was just a blank screen, and setup crashes to login screen
<BluesKaj> whoa , something not right with the seup there for sure
<BluesKaj> setup
<Minataku> Actually, if it goes back to the login screen, it's crashing all of X11
<Minataku> Which is then restarted by kdm
<perlluver> right
<nosredna_ekim> whats wrong? sorry, my internet dies
<Minataku> perlluver: In which case, check the X11 log for at least fleeting hint as to what happened
<perlluver> where would I find that?
<uga> genii: yes. I don't want X to lock the console, but I want to run it as root, with sudo
<Minataku> At worst, it'll just tell you what signal it caught and crashed out on
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> perlluver: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<uga> genii: but if you try that, you'll see that it asks for the password, but then sudo goes background, and what you input is clearly shown on the terminal, doesn't go to sudo
<uga> or so I think
<uga> that sudo goes bg
<uga> something strange
<Minataku> I believe you'll need /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old however
<Minataku> Since when X11 restarts, it'll rotate the files
<perlluver> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<perlluver> maybe that
<Mr_Sonoma> if i wanted just the gnome desktop and not nessaraily the apps associated with it, what package would i apt-get??? gnome itself or somethink like gnome-core?
<Minataku> Nah
<Minataku> It's gonna be at the very bottom
<Minataku> Remember, it crashed. Why it crashed will be the last thing it writes. ;3
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: at a guess, I'd say "gnome-desktop-environment" :)
<perlluver> ok, I also have a xorg.old.1
<Mr_Sonoma> last time i loaded gnome i got the ubuntu-desktop but i got all the gnome apps to and dont really need/want all of that.
<Minataku> Mr_Sonoma: I'd say "psychiatric help"
<Minataku> But I just really hate GNOME
<Minataku> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> ok ill look and see if there's a pakage labled close to that =)
<Minataku> Sorry, just messing with ya
<Minataku> :3
<Mr_Sonoma> i use kde 99% of the time but everyonce in a while i'll use gnome or xfce
<Minataku> I use Fluxbox 100% of the time on my primary system
<BluesKaj> fluxbox is cool if i remember right , very fast even on older cpus
<Minataku> It's quite light, yes
<sliv3r> hey there, back again - new question
<Minataku> Light but themeable and featureful
<perlluver> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found), that is in every file, any way to fix that?
<sliv3r> is the desktop distro just a live cd?
<stdin> heh, it's installable
<BluesKaj> ran it on slackware (Ithink), on 233mhz MMX system
<sliv3r> oh, ok
<sliv3r> sorry for buggin
<sliv3r> thx
<Minataku> I use it on a 2660MHz Pentium 4 (Northwood B)
* Minataku listens to some N64 chipmusic in Winamp + 64th Note (Under WINE, of course)
<BluesKaj> gotta get a nvidia driver that will run in X
<perlluver> ok thx
<perlluver> think I got it
<FSHero> Hi all: I am planning to install Kubuntu on my computer, to dual boot with Windows Vista. Is the partitioning procedure of the Kubuntu installer safe?
<FSHero> (it was with my WinXP computer :)
<stdin> should be
<FSHero> stdin: thanks.
<FSHero> Also: AFAIK, Core 2 Quad Q6600 is a 64-bit processor. Therefore, should I use the AMD64 version of Kubuntu?
<stdin> you don't have to
<stdin> 32bit works fine (and may be the better choice)
<FSHero> Why might 32 bit be better?
<dwidmann> I can't see any way that it might be better, unless you have limitted memory in your system (64-bit uses a bit more)
<stdin> because some things are more difficult in 64bit and some thing won't work at all
<FSHero> Oh, I got 4GB RAM :)
<FSHero> If I run Kubuntu for AMD64, can I still run 32-bit executables?
<stdin> 32bit will see ~3200MB of it
<FSHero> stdin: exactly  what won't work on AMD64?
<stdin> FSHero: some drivers (proprietary) don't, and flash/java are more difficult in 64bit
<hailey> hi peeps
<FSHero> stdin: thanks... so I'm guessing you can't run 32-bit drivers in Kubuntu AMD64?
<stdin> FSHero: that's right
<FSHero> choices, choices...
<dwidmann> FSHero, try them both, that's always a choice
<stdin> ^ was just about to say that
<FSHero> ... well, I think that I might have a crack at AMD64; the version of Vista I have preinstalled is 32-bit :P
<FSHero> dwidmann: nice idea... but I'm guessing I'll need two partitions for that, right?
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates sudo -i bash -d startx
<dwidmann> FSHero, yup
<stdin> you could just make a separate /home, then install 64bit to test it. if it's not good for you, reinstall 32bit and keep /home from being formatted
<FSHero> stdin: ok, thx, I might do that
<FSHero> (Only problem: My father made me promise to use just 11GB (10GB + swap) -- despite having a 500GB hard disk!!)
<FSHero> While I'm here... can the 32-bit and AMD64 variants of Kubuntu co-exist with each other? In the sense...
<nosrednaekim> beg, on your knees for 20
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: yeah, they can
<nosrednaekim> sharing a /home
<FSHero> ... when each updates /boot/grub/menu.lst, will they preserve each other's menu items?
<dwidmann> fshero, 10gb is fine for the system stuff, but you'll want more room for a /home ....
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: they should autodetect eachother's yes
<FSHero> dwidmann: I understand that about /home. I'll probably keep /home quite small (few GBs), and do all my downloads to the NTFS partition...
<FSHero> ... speaking of which, can ntfs-3g write to Vista NTFS partitions?
<stdin> it can, but it's not 100% perfect, so that's not a great idea IMO
<spa_zero> FSHero: I just read your discussion about 64 vs. 32 bit. Basically, the only reason to use 64 Bit is either you have some very speciffic number crunching application (probably something scientific) or more than 4GB or RAM.
<nosrednaekim> spa_zero: or you just want to be on the bleeding edge ;)
<spa_zero> FSHero: For almost all other cases, 64 bit is actually the worse choice. You lose some performance because of the operations having longer words etc.
<FSHero> spa_zero: thanks... but I really would like bleeding edge as nosrednaekim just mentioned ;)
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: Well, why would you actually want to have a less performance to be "on the bleeding edge"?
<FSHero> spa_zero: that's odd... so do all 64-bit OSs suffer from that type of slowdown?
<nosrednaekim> spa_zero: never seen that.
<spa_zero> FSHero: Yes, they do.
<nosrednaekim> spa_zero: ummm I really don't think so. can I have some proof of that?
<spa_zero> FSHero: It is by principle.
<dwidmann> spa_zero, bah, nonsense, memory performance is a bit worse, but in terms of speed most things are about the same while some others (things involving encoding, number crunching, image rendering, and such, are significantly faster)
<FSHero> thanks for your input guys... and I think I shall use AMD64, to try it out. It turns out that it will be rarely used [I have my own comp, and my family members want to stick to Windows :(] 
<spa_zero> dwidmann: It is not nonsense, since the CPU can make less 64 bit operations than 32bit ones in the same time. There is also a limited number of usable registers. Just look at the datasheets.
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: That goes for you, too. Have a look at the datasheet at AMD or Intel if you don't want to take my word for it.
<nosrednaekim> haha. seriously, you think they would make an architecture that would make everything SLOWER?
<FSHero> Err... incidentally, If I were to use OpenSUSE or Fedora in conjunction with Kubuntu, would they coexist with each other?
<stdin> FSHero: as long as you keep them all on separate partitions
<FSHero> E.g. if one undergoes a kernel update, will /boot/grub/menu.lst be updated properly, previous items preserved and so on?
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: It does not make eveerything slower. But for now, only a very select few applications make good use of the advantages of the 64 bit architectures.
<FSHero> stdin: hehe, of course!
<FSHero> Sorry for sparking a "heated" discussion...
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: they SHOULD.
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: So with all the applications mentioned by dwidmann (encoding, image rendering, etc.) yes, you loose performance using the 64 bit versions at this time.
<coreymon77> what just happened?
<nosrednaekim> spa_zero: that makes no sense.
<dwidmann> spa_zero: practical benchmarks seem to show things on the level ...
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: Just because the programms where built again using 64 bit libraries does not mean they have actually been changed in any way to optimize for 64bit.
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: It makes perfect sense.
<Minataku> Actually
<nosrednaekim> ok,maybe they will be the same, but they are NOT slower.
<Minataku> There's additional overhead in running 64 over 32
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: they are slower.
<Minataku> So they very well CAN be slower
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: what kind of overhead?
<DaSkreech> Is this still going on?
<spa_zero> Minataku: It is not just overhead. It is a matter of hardware. Registers and clock cycles/operation. *sigh*
<Minataku> Ask the guys in #gentoo-sparc
<Minataku> They know, and they know it on a mature 64bit architecture
<Minataku> Rather than the cheapcrap x86 bullplop Common Joe is forced to deal with
<stdin> 64bit Vs. 32bit discussion should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> I wish it was the 1st time I've said that today...
<BluesKaj> oh the wonderful world of absolutes ...wish it were so , but to be so convinced must be reassurring :)
<spa_zero> stdin: It probably should. But I wanted to prevent FSHero from making a mistake :)
<FSHero> In any case, I can try out both the 32-bit and 64-bit live-cds
<spa_zero> FSHero: You can of course :)
<nosrednaekim> you're definately not going to notice a diference on a liveCD
<FSHero> woah, like I said, this kubuntu installation won't see much use, just occasional web browsing and Nexuiz-playing by myself.
<FSHero> It's more of an "experiment"
<nosrednaekim> ah
<FSHero> Well, thanks guys... I'll be afk for a while
<spa_zero> FSHero: You will definitely want the 32bit version then. Flash and other plugins can be a PITA with 64bit.
<NiBe> Could anyone please inform me how you turn off that annoying system bell that sounds every time a new mail arrives in kmail?
<spa_zero> NiBe: Have you not seen the "settings" menu?
<spa_zero> NiBe: it is the second from the right, next to "help".
<sahin_h> NiBe: Yes, the settings menu...
<NiBe> spa_zero: System bell is not an option in the notifications dialog
<BluesKaj> FSHero, kubuntu can become very addictive ...casual use is very rare :)_
<Vermux> !metabar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NiBe> I've got an .ogg playing, but the system bell sounds at the same time.
<spa_zero> NiBe: errm. do you get a "beep" from the PC speaker?
<spa_zero> NiBe: Or what do you mean by "system bell"?
<NiBe> Yeah, sorry about that. It's the PC speakers.
<sahin_h> NiBe: Did you try the Turn Off All Sound in the Notification Settings?
<spa_zero> NiBe: Hehe, I never put a speaker in my PC, so I never hear it. Ok. Can it be disabled from the general settings menu?
<sahin_h> NiBe: Just a guess.
<nosrednaekim> NiBe: Kmail _> settings->notifications
<NiBe> sahin_h: That just prevents my .ogg from playing.
<spa_zero> nosrednaekim: I think the system bell annoying beep is indeed not an option in the kmail settings, but rather in the global settings "notifications" "system bell" tab.
<sahin_h> NiBe: Ok
<sahin_h> Yes, maybe nosrednaekim is right.
<spa_zero> NiBe: Go to the "K" menu then system settings.
<NiBe> Ah well, an "xset -b" works for now...
<spa_zero> NiBe: it should be the default setting anyhow :)
<NiBe> Hmmm... nothing looks wrong in the global settings either though...
<kozz_> NiBe: not possible to simply turn it off in the mixer?
<bazhang> this is odd..is everyone at dinner?
<NiBe> kozz: xset -b solves the problem, but I would like to know why the speakers sound in the first place...
<Vermux> can someone explain the concept of free software?
<bazhang> Vermux: makethemove.net or www.fsf.org
<stdin> that better asked in #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Vermux> somebody has to get paid for the effort, no?
<stdin> no
<bazhang> sorry!
<phoenixz> Hi all, Im running kubuntu on my dell latitude d620 laptop, and ever since the last update, kdesktop, upon starting up, starts taking > 90% CPU and way over 80% of memory.. Is there any reason why it does this, and how do I fix it? right now, the only way I can work is by killing of kdesktop..
<jhutchins_x> phoenixz, I've seen that problem discussed before, or at least a similar one.  Maybe search the forums?
<phoenixz> jhutchins, Ive seen it in the forums yeah, but no definitive answer :(
<SeanTater> Installing the package "rpm" on a ubuntu (apt-based) system won't cause a problem will it? (I need the "rpm2cpio" program)
<jhutchins_x> phoenixz, Make sure you're not running kerry/beagle or other index or security scan software.
<jhutchins_x> SeanTater, What about alien?
<phoenixz> jhutchins, What does that have to do with kdesktop?
<SeanTater> jhutchins_x: I'm not useing it directly, I need ir for a script to work..
<SeanTater>  /ir/it/
<SeanTater> nvm -- someone us #ubuntu just helped me
<SeanTater>  /us/in/
<jhutchins_x> SeanTater, What do you mean "installing the package"?
<jhutchins_x> SeanTater, Is there a package named rpm?
<miles_> hey all
<miles_> java channel?
<stdin> #java ?
<miles_> [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<miles_> o well
<ardchoille> !register | miles_
<ubotu> miles_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Tit0u_> lu
<jhutchins_x> Boy, the join/part messages really make this channel hard to use without filtering...
<stdin> try #ubuntu ;)
<jhutchins_x> Found it.
<lubos> how can I run startx after boot as a user foobar? thanks
<[ifr0g] > lubos, sudo -u foobar startx
<lubos> [ifr0g] : create script in /etc/init.d ?
<jMerliN> sup noobs
<lubos> [ifr0g] : but why I need sudo?
<jMerliN> :( my mouse sensitivity is way too high and the mouse options in KDE just don't cut it.. at absolutely minimum it's stil about 3-4 times too fast
<[ifr0g] > lubos, at boot it runs the login as root. which then lets you startx as a user you login as.
<sokr> Originally I installed ubuntu. Now I just installed the kubuntu packages because I wanted to switch to KDE - that went well, except I now have all the Gnome applications laying around. Is there a way to uninstall all the old Gnome specific ubuntu packages?
<lubos> [ifr0g] : ok... even that I have changed Xwrapper.config to allow anybody start X ?
<stdin> sokr: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<sokr> thanks stdin
<[ifr0g] > lubos, yes, that would work too..
<lubos> [ifr0g] : thanks
<[ifr0g] > np
<lubos> [ifr0g] : one more question. I need to run one more script after X starts. how do I ensure that the scripts starts only when X is running?  thanks
<[ifr0g] > lubos, Put them into ~/.kde/Autostart/
<[ifr0g] > Dont forget the make them executable.
<lubos> [ifr0g] : I got a problem there. I do not have kde or gnome and this needs to be run as a root.. :-(
<lubos> [ifr0g] : there is a file in foobar's directory which starts scripts ( xsession ) but i can not run scrips as a root from there..
<[ifr0g] > lubos, then what wm do you use ?
<bjwebb> how do i make the kdm login remember passwords?
<lubos> [ifr0g] : fluxbox
<jMerliN> :( my mouse sensitivity is way too high and the mouse options in KDE just don't cut it.. at absolutely minimum it's stil about 3-4 times too fast
<lubos> is thre a way to find out from command line that X is running?
<bjwebb> how do i make the kdm login remember passwords?
<jMerliN> lubos
<jMerliN> yes
<lubos> bjwebb: do autologin
<waylandbill> bjwebb: in kcontrol there is a login convenience section.
<lubos> jMerliN: ?
<lubos> jMerliN: and how?
<romuloo> the convenience section allows to remember passwords?
<lubos> jMerliN: :-)
<jMerliN> ls -ag | grep X
<romuloo> waylandbill
<waylandbill> romuloo: amoung other things
<bjwebb> waylandbill: thanks
<romuloo> waylandbill: cool :)
<waylandbill> jMerliN: best from a shell would be to examine the current terminal type.
<lubos> jMerliN: would not this return value even if X just started.. maybe it takes 20 sec to start X
<jMerliN> waylandbill: elaborate :P
<rrichie> hi, what package do i need to install for kde4 under ubuntu please?
<bluevette> Errm...  need some help.  I just did an adept update to my 7.10 system about 5 minutes ago, now my laptop's intel wireless device isn't working...  not initializing
<jMerliN> kde4 packages aren't in the repositories in ubuntu are they?
<rrichie> in backports
<waylandbill> jMerliN: if it was an X program, it would already know if X was running from the library interface. If it's a command line, you would most likely need some interface to the terminal even if stdout/stderr, so knowing the terminal type would tell if the shell was an xterm shell or not.
<waylandbill> rrichie: there's instructions on the kubuntu web page.
<jMerliN> waylandbill: i think he means from a TTY console
<lubos> rrichie: kde4base
<bjwebb> kde4 was useless when i tried it
<rrichie> ok
<rrichie> thanks lubos
<lubos> rrichie: np
<waylandbill> jMerliN: look in the processes for the display manager that is listed in /etc/X11/default-display-manager would be a quick and dirty.
<Vermux> can I connect to another network at the same time in Konversation?
<waylandbill> Vermux: F2 and select the server. It will open a new tab.
<Vermux> waylandbill: how do I connect to the undernet?
<bluevette> okay... think I found the problem.  When I did the adept upgrade, it upgraded my kernel from 2.6.22.12.17 to 2.6.22.13.18..  but my "linux-restricted-modules-generice" which is showing my intel wifi chipset in it, did not upgrade. and if I ask it to upgrade it says "BREAK (upgrade)" thus cannot upgrade that package... and now wifi doesn't work
<bluevette> suggestions
<waylandbill> Vermux: as you would any other server. I don't use undernet, so I don't have exact instructions.
<addyk> Does anybody have the problem of kdm hanging when logging out?
<nosrednaekim> addyk: handing so bad you can't restart it?
<nosrednaekim> *hanging?
<addyk> Yes. nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> and the computer locks?
<addyk> Yeah...
<nosrednaekim> addyk: do you have an ATI?
<nosrednaekim> graphics card.
<addyk> just black and with a broken mouse "square"
<addyk> Hmm, nope it's an i950 integrated
<nosrednaekim> odd, well, you need to modify KDM to automatically restart itself on logout.
<addyk> i810 drivers.
<addyk> oh...
<addyk> OK... lemme check
<nosrednaekim> addyk: there is a tutorial somewhere its a common ATI problem.
<FSHero> Hello all: I'm installing Kubuntu to my hard disk (I'm on step 4 - partitioning right now!)...
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: ok...
<FSHero> ... but this article: http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/ says not to install GRUB to the MBR...
<FSHero> ... any recommendations?
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: put it on the MBR
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: but thats not in that step is it?
<FSHero> Why does that article say not to?
<FSHero> The choice of installing to MBR is near the end steps, I think
<addyk> nosrednaekim: well it is checked for "Automatically login after X server crash
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: yeah, its is. let me read the article
<nosrednaekim> addyk: where?
<addyk> FSHero: In the login manager from the control panel
<nosrednaekim> addyk: i'm talking editing a config file here.
<addyk> nosrednaekim: why does it say that is because MBR can be overwritten by other O.S.-es I think... anyway... I've always used MBR.
<addyk> Ouch kdm.conf ? :|
<FSHero> Personally, I 've done an install before , dual booting with WinXP. I just accepted the default, I think. Everything has been fine so far.
<nosrednaekim> addyk: yeah... but if you don't write to the MBR, you have to chainload which is a pain.
<FSHero> atm, I'm trying to install Kubuntu to dual boot with Vista... but I'm doing a little extra reading to make sure I get it right!
<nosrednaekim> FSHero: yeah just install to the MBR
<FSHero> ok, np
<FSHero> thanks guys
<addyk> FSHero: hmm Vista first then Kubuntu
<FSHero> incidentally... is it safe to leave Konversation running during the install?
<coreymon77> FSHero: yup
<FSHero> addyk: Vista (unfortunately!) came preinstalled on my computer
<coreymon77> FSHero: why do you have vista in the first place?
<addyk> Oh... :| No problems :) if it's installed just install Kubuntu next to it.
<FSHero> came preinsatlled
<coreymon77> FSHero: why?
<FSHero> *preinstalled
<coreymon77> FSHero: why would you pay for that
<FSHero> well... because my vendor (MESH) did it by default!
<coreymon77> FSHero: you could probably ask for it without
<coreymon77> for cheaper
<coreymon77> or atleast get xp
<FSHero> d'oh
<FSHero> I didn't know that
<coreymon77> atleast xp is better than vista
<frank_> Knetworkmanager doesn't work for me in the gutsy beta while network-manager (ubuntu) works. anyone else experience this?
<coreymon77> FSHero: preinstalled vista is not free
<coreymon77> FSHero: they sneak in a charge for it in the price of the comp
<FSHero> coreymon77: yeah,I know that the windows licence is included in the price
<FSHero> but... well, I didn't think of asking for Windows XP :P
<thommy> i've a problem
<addyk> Hmm, where're kdm settings stored on ubuntu? (o.O) it's not in /etc/X11
<FSHero> In fact, I think that the Vista Home Premium was less expensive than WinXP Pro SP2
<thommy> i use xubuntu
<addyk> thommy:  :) well there is #xubuntu but what problem is ther to xubuntu?
<addyk> (there)
<FSHero> I suppose I could've asked them for WinXP Home (it wasn't an option on the website though)
<nosrednaekim> addyk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/38915/comments/43
<addyk> Thanks nosrednaekim
#kubuntu 2007-10-06
<addyk> ubuntu__ installing? :)
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-users =)
<addyk> Hey x_link
<nosrednaekim> hello x_link
<addyk> Anyway... ready to test... BRB
<x_link> Does anybody here use Gutsy?
<felipe_> hello
<x_link> Does anybody here use Gutsy right now?
<x_link> Sorry, typo.
<FSHero> g2g... restarting time!
<FSHero> thanks everyone for the help :D
<x_link> So nobody is using Gutsy? =(
<nosrednaekim> x_link: yeah... I do
<x_link> Ahh nice =)
<x_link> I need help with something.
<nosrednaekim> x_link: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, i'm over there too
<x_link> Okej, sorry!
<addyk> Thanks nosrednaekim it's now working fine :)
<flo> hey leute ich muss mal meine grube aufrumen wie mach ich das? da sind tausenden ubuntu winodws kernel drinne
<nosrednaekim> addyk: great :)
<addyk> flo that's german right?
<addyk> :)
<flo> uppps
<melody> Hello.  I need help on upgrading a package
<flo> mi scusi
<addyk> melody:  what package?
<addyk> flo no matter :D hello! :D (I only know english and romanian) :)
<nosrednaekim> melody: ok... which one?
<addyk> Meh, anyway, I have to go now :) see you later #kubuntu :)
<nosrednaekim> bye addyk
<melody> well.  My restricted drivers aren't working since my update.   It is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.13-generic.     I cannot use my wifi intel pro card on my laptop anymore. and when I try to get adept to upgrade that package it just says "break" and fails.
<kinkajou> hey guys i need some help, i need to enable direct rendering on my ati radeon 9800. ive tried many tuts and i cant get any to work.... plz help <3
<quixogre> hello all :)
<kinkajou> anyone = /
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: yup... whats the problem
<quixogre> kinkajou: missed the question. whats up?
<melody> of course, it doesn't say WHY that package 'breaks'...just some generic conflict message
<kinkajou>  i need some help, i need to enable direct rendering on my ati radeon 9800. ive tried many tuts and i cant get any to work.... plz help <3
<quixogre> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> melody: try intslling it from the command line
<kinkajou> well i have the ati driver installed
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: at what point do you have problems?
<kinkajou> well i need it enabled to run windows games in wine, but idk i cant get it working
<kinkajou> iam a complete noob heh
<quixogre> kinkajou: sounds like you need directX to work in wine...good luck with that
<kinkajou> no i read you didnt
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: what does "glxinfo | grep direct rendering" say?
<quixogre> kinkajou: directx and wine dont mix very well
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: don't worry, lets just get this set up first
<nosrednaekim> you can do directx in wine
<kinkajou> name of display: :0.0
<kinkajou> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kinkajou> display: :0  screen: 0
<kinkajou> direct rendering: No
<kinkajou> server glx vendor string: SGI
<kinkajou> server glx version string: 1.2
<kinkajou> server glx extensions:
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: ok, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kinkajou> how? XD
<nosrednaekim> you can read it with the command "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kinkajou> k did that
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: pastebin it
<NickPresta> kinkajou, do we know each other?
<kinkajou> idk
<NickPresta> would you happen to know of YMAT?
<kinkajou> how do i pastebin?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kinkajou> lol
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for linux sound board softare
<kinkajou> !pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> kinkajou, you should try the ATI new experimental driver 8.41.7...it works very well on my X200G , but you have to choose the HD2900 on the driver page
<melody> so, if I wanted to try to install from the command line, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.13-generic.... what would be the package I'd try to get?   I tried "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.13-generic" but it gave me some smack about not being available
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: no... go to that page and paste it THERE.
<kinkajou> lol
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: thats getting a bit more complicated..
<kinkajou> ok
<quixogre> melody: running kde?
<melody> yes
<BluesKaj> yes nosrednaekim , but he's been trying for days and nothing is working for him
<melody> kubuntu 7.10
<quixogre> melody ALT+F2 type in adept_manager
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: it could be a somple problem that I know of in his Xorg.
<ctothej> how can i stop a driver/module from loading on startup?
<kinkajou> k i copied it now what? XD
<melody> I'm in adept_manager
<ctothej> i put it in the blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d, but it still loads
<nosrednaekim> ctothej: put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Dracari> can anyone help me with Wireless configuring w/ Kubuntu (PC vers)
<nosrednaekim> ctothej: did you say "blacklist <driver name>"?
<quixogre> melody: type restricted in the search window
<BluesKaj> ctothej, open auto-start and edit the file with permission
<melody> done.
<nosrednaekim> Dracari: sure.
<kinkajou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39718/
<ctothej> nosrednaekim: the entry i put in: "blacklist sky2"
<kinkajou> there? right? lol
<ctothej> BluesKaj: open auto-start?
<Dracari> i have a Linksys "Instant Wireless" PCI card Model # WMP11 V2.7
<melody> quixogre: I see listed "linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<quixogre> melody: installed or no?
<Dracari> and when i try to enable it it just gets disabled 2 seconds later
<melody> not installed
<nosrednaekim> Dracari: it works for those 2 minutes though?
<Dracari> no
<quixogre> melody change to installed, then aply changes
<nosrednaekim> ctothej: humm.
<kinkajou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39718/
<Dracari> it was able to detect the card
<melody> quixogre: "break (install)"
<Dracari> (just 30 mins ago finished installing kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ctothej, alt+F2 ,kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart
<ctothej> nosrednaekim: yeah, not sure why it started. i can "rmmod sky2" without a problem afterwards, but I dont want it to load in the first place.
<kinkajou> who wanted my Xorg?
<nosrednaekim> ctothej: maybe sky2 is the dependency of another module
<melody> quixogre: earlier, it was installed but was marked "upgradable".. HOWEVER I couldn't get it to upgrade because it would just come back with "break (install)"
<melody> and without this upgrade my wifi card doesn't work
<ctothej> nosrednaekim: hmm, nothing seems to break when I unload it...
<ctothej> BluesKaj: /usr/share/autostart folder items get loaded on each boot?
<nosrednaekim> ctothej: yeah. thats odd
<BluesKaj> yup
<ctothej> BluesKaj:  for KDE only?
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: ah... ok you need to add something to your xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> dunno, ctothej ...don't use gnome
<kinkajou> k
<quixogre> melody: sudo apt-get upgrade linux-restricted-modules-generic
<melody> so... what do you do when you need to upgrade a package and it just comes back with "break (install)"?
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: open the file with "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ at the end of the file, after a blank line
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Dracari look up your car on this page
<ubotu> Dracari look up your car on this page: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: whoops, wrong link
<melody> quixogre: well, upgrade did nothing because the package isn't installed currently.,  So I tried with "install" and it reported back "Linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.-13-generic but it is not installable.  broken package"
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39720/
<erisch> hi
<nosrednaekim> melody: thats gutsy, go to #ubuntu+1
<kinkajou> add to the very end?
<melody> ok
<nosrednaekim> melody: where someone ust reported the same bug.... talk to usser.
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: yeah
<kinkajou> k, then just save/close?
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: yeah
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: and restart x
<kinkajou> kk
<nosrednaekim> kinkajou: and I have to go... tlak to BluesKaj if you have any problems
<kinkajou> k ty
<nosrednaekim> YW
<gottaloveicecrea> hey guys
<Dracari> nose
<Dracari> be4 u go
<Dracari> its getting seen as a broadcom bcm4303
<ereslibre> how can i set the default compiler on my kubuntu system to icecc ?
<ereslibre> update-alternatives says that there is no alternative for c++ or g++
<x_link> Back again.
<x_link> Doooh, now I forgot the nick of the person who just helped me =/
<markgreene> Hey guys. How do I reset all my sound settings to the default? WHat should I re-install
* purpleposeidon sends SIGPIPE to stdin
<x_link> Who was just helping me?
<purpleposeidon> x_link: Don't worry. If you can remember who it was, it means you've been spending too much time on IRC.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: He was helping me for like 3 minutes ago.
<x_link> Just don't remember the nick.
<purpleposeidon> Ah, then that would be something....
<x_link> =/
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Can you please scroll up a bit and see who it was?
<x_link> Just like 3-5 minutes bac.
<x_link> back.
<x_link> I would appreciate it alot.
<purpleposeidon> [15:49]  <nosrednaekim> x_link: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, i'm over there too
<x_link> I have a small problem right now.
<x_link> ahh yes.
<x_link> Baah, he went offline =/
<x_link> Well well
<x_link> I have a small problem.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: maybe you can help me =)
<x_link> Before in kControl I could go to Input Actions --> Konsole --> and I choosed that Alt+k would open konsole.
<quixogre> real quick. whats dhp stand for? dynamic host carrier protocol right?
<x_link> But it doesn't work anymore.
<purpleposeidon> konversation keeps logs in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation; if that's what you're using
<x_link> It worked earlier today.
<purpleposeidon> I think you can set shortcuts in menu editor
<BluesKaj> x_link, whynot just put the konsole in the panel
<x_link> kControl --> Regional & Accessibility --> Input Actions. That's empty for me now. I don't see the settings that was there before.
<x_link> BluesKaj: Cause I want it like this.
<x_link> Comfortable.
<x_link> So I don't need to grab my mouse everytime I want to open it.
<x_link> It may sound a bit silly, but I still want it like that =)
<purpleposeidon> I'd do logokey-k, myself.
<BluesKaj> er, what's uncomfortable about one click ?
<x_link> Could somebody please help me with this?
<x_link> BluesKaj: I just want it like this.
<purpleposeidon> x_link: It's not silly, it's efficient. Most everything needs the keyboard.
<BluesKaj> sorry , someone else might humour you , but I won't :)
<hitmanWilly> ok, what did i come in on here?
<BluesKaj> BBL...chores to do
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Yeah I know.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: But I don't know how to fix that now =/
<purpleposeidon> x_link: right click on Kmenu > Menu Editor > Find the Konsole program (under System?) > Shortcut key
<x_link> Cause Input Actions doesn't look the same now.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Hurmm?
<x_link> purpleposeidon: I don't want the konsole-icon on my desktop.
<x_link> I already have that.
<purpleposeidon> Don't worry, since I didn't just tell you to do that.
<x_link> I don't have Menu Editor.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: hehe okej, sorry.
<hitmanWilly> heh, my konsole, err, eterm in my case, is set to win-space
<x_link> hitmanWilly: Do you use Gutusy?
<x_link> Gutsy
<purpleposeidon> Well, I don't know what changes they made in gutsy, so....
<x_link> purpleposeidon: I don't have menu editor =/
<hitmanWilly> x_link: yes, on my buntu box anyway
<x_link> hitmanWilly: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> k
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu
<x_link> opps. forgot this is the Kubuntu channel. lol
<x_link> hitmanWilly: How do you do that?
* hitmanWilly has issues with gnome
<x_link> I did that in Feisty and it worked very well.
<x_link> But I don't see the same settings in with Gutsy.
<hitmanWilly> should work more or less the same on gutsy
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Can you just explain one more time?
<x_link> Cause I don't see Menu Editor.
<x_link> hitmanWilly: I will show you a screenshot.
<purpleposeidon> right clicking on the K of happiness should give you a link to Mr. Menu Editor.
<hitmanWilly> hmm...just saved my settings when i migrated over
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Okej, thanks.
<purpleposeidon> Actually, just run kmenuedit
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Ohhh. now I found it.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: You have to excuse me. My english isn't that good. So sometimes it gets a bit hard for me to understand.
<hitmanWilly> and here we see the achilles heel of the gui interface :)
<hitmanWilly> and yes im aware that was redundant
<x_link> YEEEEES! =)
<x_link> purpleposeidon: THANKS ALOT!
<x_link> Now Alt+k works again =)
<x_link> Damn nice =)
<purpleposeidon> indeed.
<x_link> purpleposeidon: Man, thanks ALOT. I really appreciate it alot. Thanks!
<purpleposeidon> ....until next reboot. ;)
<x_link> =)
<purpleposeidon> hitmanWilly: do you mean the RUN COMMAND?
<x_link> Now I must get something to get.
<x_link> hurmm
<x_link> That was totaly wrong.
<purpleposeidon> better get going on that
<usser> yea get to work
<x_link> Now I must get something to eat =)
<x_link> Bye!
<hitmanWilly> purpleposeidon: ?
<Sorry> Can someone help me?
<pillowpants> how do you enable glx
<Sorry> I'm trying to join #ubuntu
<purpleposeidon> Scary, I actually read that as "eat" the first time...
<pillowpants> i have the drivers for my card working, but openGL isnt working
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: nvidia or ati?
<UbuntuRules> Any idea why I can't join #ubuntu ?
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : nvidia
<usser> UbuntuRules: ban?
<hitmanWilly> UbuntuRules: did you get banned?
<usser> )
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: ok, in a cmd line run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: then restart X
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : i need to install it
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: it should install with the nvidia pkg
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : i just installed the drivers, but not glx, i guess thats why
<UbuntuRules> It says my address is banned.
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: ok, apt -glx then
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : ive got nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<pillowpants> and just used the xconfig command
<pillowpants> going to restart x
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: k
<hitmanWilly> UbuntuRules: ok, who did you piss off? :P
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : glxgears still isnt running
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: ok glxinfo | grep direct
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pillowpants> "
<purpleposeidon> UbuntuRules: Do you know if you have a dynamic IP?
<lubos> how do I avoid accidental reboot by commands " reboot" "shutdown" ?
<pillowpants> lubos : dont type it?...
<ardchoille> lubos: Don't type those commands?
<lubos> :-)
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: ok can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : sure
<savetheWorld> lubos duct tape the users fingers to their palms
<lubos> great help thanks guys...
<jzilla> What's the recomended size for the /boot partiton?
<savetheWorld> jzilla: 6,  depending on the units being used
<savetheWorld> jzilla: I always use 100 Mb
<jzilla> thanks.
<purpleposeidon> lubos: append "alias reboot='echo If you really wanted to turn me off, you wanted a reboot, you would type the full path name'" to ~/.bashrc
<savetheWorld> purpleposeidon: nice.
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d2d447652
<pillowpants> jzilla: 75 megs would do it
<wii> how do i install the right driver for my nvidea 6200?right now the hardware is using nvidea 6800
<wii> it dont have 6200
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: ok, try "sudo modprobe glx"
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone use k9copy?
<lubos> purpleposeidon: thanks ...
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : module glx not found
<purpleposeidon> So easy to help! :D
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: see if there's a glx pkg, apt-cache search glx
<wii> purpleposeidon: so help me then
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, yes , it works well
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : nvidia-glx-legacy
<pillowpants> but ive already got it installed
<purpleposeidon> Ah, the problem is, is that isn't easy to help. That's impossible for me to help.
<wii> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: i know, but i just reinstalled the system on the new hard disk, now im getting a dvd burning error (should be making a .iso on the hard disk) is there a package or setting i may have missed in the install...used apt-get install k9copy
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> what vid card is this?
<wii> purpleposeidon: can u help me with beryl then?
<Mr_Sonoma> i dont remember having this issue before on the last hard disk
<wii> how do i install the right driver for my nvidea 6200?right now the hardware is using nvidea 6800
<ardchoille> wii: You have an nvidia geforce 6200 video card?
<BluesKaj> hmm, the only thing i can think of is your sources.list , Mr_Sonoma...is it the right version ?
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : tnt2 model 64
<Mr_Sonoma> standard sourcelist medibuntu repo is the only add on (fiesty fawn)
<wii> ardchoille: yes
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: wow, ok, i don't know if 3d accel is even supported on that
<ardchoille> wii: Did you already install nvidia drivers?
<Mr_Sonoma> just as installed off the live cd (only i selected ubuntu main server instead of the us server under the manage repos tab)
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : it is
<purpleposeidon> wii: That's medium. I don't do medium. Only easy.
<wii> ardchoille: nope nada in hardware i saw as defaul nv for nvidea
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: i mean the newer opengl might not work with it
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, make sure you have "mkisofs" installed
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : i can run tremulous, quake 3, and a few other things on this sturdy card
<Mr_Sonoma> ah
<ardchoille> wii: ok, I have that exact card and can tell you how I got the drivers running
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : works in windows at least
<Mr_Sonoma> let me see dont think i have that package
<wii> purpleposeidon: lol how can i modify my source list?
<wii> ardchoille: ok shoot
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : ive had it working before, but i reformatted my drive, and i cant remember how i did it
<ardchoille> wii: Open a terminal and type this to see if the modules are installed:   apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<purpleposeidon> wii: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list # :P
<Mr_Sonoma> ok will try it again, thats a good thought i hadnt thought of (knew i had to be missing something simple) thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma ..well let's wait til it works :)
<wii> purpleposeidon: u crazy
<Mr_Sonoma> alright, if you'll be around afterwhile i'll letya know how it goes =) (i had killed the process so im just starting over again)
<wii> ardchoille: they told me unabble to locate package
<ardchoille> wii: What package?
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: hmm, well, you've got me dude
<wii> ardchoille: linux-restricted-modules-wii-r
<ardchoille> wii: No, type in the command exactly as I posted it to you
<ardchoille> wii: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<hitmanWilly> wii, uname isn't your name, its a cmd :)
<wii> oh sorry lol :p
<wii> ardchoille: do i copy everything and paste it in the cosole?
<ardchoille> wii: yes
<wii> purpleposeidon: an easyer way run: kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> is there a pkg called growisofs or something sismilar?
<hitmanWilly> and here i was getting ready to tell him the difference betwen ` and '...lol
<purpleposeidon> wii: Then you have to wait for a window to pop up. :P
<pillowpants> hitmanWilly : well thanks for the help
<crimsun> BluesKaj: in the dvd+rw-tools package
<BluesKaj> thx crimsun
<wii> purpleposeidon:  true but sometimes it comes one time
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: sorry man, never had to try to get opengl running on a card that old
<wii> ardchoille:  Installed: 2.6.20.5-16.29
<wii> ...
<purpleposeidon> wii: sometimes the disk might be busy, and it will take nano a couple extra milliseconds to load. And sometimes you're on a VT, or something
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, make sure you have dvd+rw-tools installed too
<ardchoille> wii: Ok, run this command: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx". When that's done, run this command:  "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable". Reconfigure xorg with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and restart x and you should be done.
<wii> ardchoille: restart x server? o_O i hope it restarts the last time i was install fglrx for my ati when i reach to the end and restart x server all i had was a black screen when i boot up linux :( i had to reinstall everything :(
<wii> >_<
<ardchoille> wii: I gave you the exact directions that I have used on more than 70 machines for nvidia geforce 6200 cards, it should be fine.
<ardchoille> wii: and, btw, ati sucks
* ardchoille ducks
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: its true
* hitmanWilly agrees
<UbuntuRules> I think I pissed off the ops in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> UbuntuRules: That would explain the ban
<UbuntuRules> All I did was post http://pastebin.ca/727389
<UbuntuRules> (Do NOT cick)
<intelikey> what determines whether an eth card is eth0 eth1 eth2 ...   ?
<ardchoille> UbuntuRules: Have you learned from that istake?
<wii> ardchoille: well for me ati is more compatible whit a lot of stuff then nv.but ati's cards burns up to fast :( i'm on my 3rd ati but it had a problem so the store didnt had anymore in stock they force me to take an nvidea.
<contrast83> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: i'm not sure, as my first ethx is eth2
<UbuntuRules> Yes I have learned.
<ardchoille> wii: you're better off with nvidia anyway, IMHO.
<wii> i still didnt regalate it good for xp the coulour is killing me
<intelikey> nosrednaekim hmmm mine too
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: irq address, probably
<UbuntuRules> Don't post links to ASCII Goatse disguised as a kernel error.
<UbuntuRules> I have learned that.
<ardchoille> hehe
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: however, I have two other network devices, wifi0 and ath0
<intelikey> nosrednaekim it's not irQ    10:          0          XT-PIC  eth1
<intelikey>  11:       1886          XT-PIC  Trident Audio, eth2, eth0
<UbuntuRules> I want #ubuntu
<UbuntuRules> Tell them to let me join.
<ardchoille> UbuntuRules: Whining abou tit in here will not get you unbabbed
<UbuntuRules> :(
<BluesKaj> UbuntuRules, type /join #ubuntu
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-ops
<ardchoille> and then appologise
<dwidmann> Humm, anyone know where I went wrong with my grub installation if it's not reading the configfile (I have to manually "configfile /grub/menu.lst") at boot?
<intelikey> or just admit wrong and say you are sorry.   no need to appologise they already know what happened
<wii> ardchoille: when i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a window pop up
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: try copying menu.lst to grub.conf, see what happens
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: unless grub.conf already exists
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, make sure the line is uncommented  :)
<ardchoille> wii: That is supposed to happen. Now you need to answer some questions, choose the nvidia driver and continue
<intelikey> dwidmann default would be  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wii> ardchoille: now it got video geniric card.leave it like that?
<dwidmann> intelikey: riiiiiiiight, like I would ever have anything "default" :P
<ardchoille> wii: no, type in:  nvidia GeForce 6200
<wii> ardchoille: sorry Generic Video Card_
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: testing your idea now.
<intelikey> dwidmann well.   good on then mate.
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: no go
<BluesKaj> wii, you have to choose the nvidia card when editing the xorg.conf file
<hitmanWilly> meh, was a shot in the dark anyways
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  did kikoman get his ATI card working?
<BluesKaj> dunno, haven't seen him
<BluesKaj> I was away for 35mins or so
<intelikey> anyone know what determines whether an eth card is eth0 eth1 eth2 ...   ?
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: are all the devices straight?
<intelikey> is it the order in which the drivers are loaded ?
<wii> ardchoille: there this 3rd page telling me about isa:1 pci:0:16:0 ... theres nothing to do on that page?
<crimsun> intelikey: that's one part, yes, but there's also the ifrename infrastructure.
<ardchoille> wii: You should be able to leave everything else alone until you come to the vertical and horizontal entries
<intelikey> ifrename   hmmm    ?
<wii> hien??
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: probably not.
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: ie are you having to specify what drive it boots off of?
<dwidmann> nah, I don't have to do the "root (hd0,4) if that's what you mean
<intelikey> crimsun where can i find info on that ?
<wii> ardchoille: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  yes or no?
<dwidmann> wait, I think I fixed it, ... I probably haven't tried to fix things since I was playing around with the partitions in knoppix anyway, oh, and thanks for your time/ideas
<ardchoille> wii: That's up to you. I do't use it here
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hmm hope that fixed it.
<wii> ardchoille: i dont know what they talking about i'm a newbi
<intelikey> crimsun oh an app called ifrename ?
<ardchoille> wii: Where are you now?
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: oh, and what I meant by probably not is that linux isn't picking up my devices "in order" (where in order is the order that they're in on the motherboard, and in  bios)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: in other news,I just noticed that it seems Xpress 200 now has Direct rednering support in gutsy. without the binary ati drivers
<wii> ardchoille: Use kernel framebuffer device interface? yes or no there where i am
<ardchoille> wii: Choose "no"
<Luminata> hey, I jsut got a big file with videos that need to be unzipped first, and it says it has to be opened with winrar, I tried using Wine, What else should i try?
<hitmanWilly> Luminata: unrar
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: (it's something like 1 = /dev/sdc 2 = /dev/sda 3 = /dev/sdb 4 = /dev/sdd or something like that, haven't bothered to check the order in a bit
<Luminata> Alright, can I just google that?
<crimsun> intelikey: ifrename is the older (obsoleted) format.  It has been rolled into udev's functionality.  See also iftab(5).
<ardchoille> !unrar | Luminata
<ubotu> Luminata: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim,really eh ? where did you see that?
<ubuntu_> Hi all!! I'm trying to run the installer from the CD, and it just hangs after the keyboard layout.  Using 7.10 beta.  Any ideas?
<Luminata> !unrar
<Luminata> oops
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: glxinfo
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: please read the channel topic
<intelikey> crimsun ok.   so if i'm not using udev and don't have ifrename   then can i assume that the module loadup order is the only factor involved here ?
<wii> ardchoille: all of this u got to do just to install drivers?i'm here playing whit the keyboard layout
<crimsun> intelikey: if there are no hooks into /etc/iftab, then most likely you may assume that safely.
<ardchoille> wii: You have already installed the drivers. What you're doing now is configuring xorg for best results. Trust me, it's worth it.
<intelikey> crimsun ty.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, this new experimental driver gives me frame rates 50% higher than the older fglrx on feisty
* intelikey mumbles sense iftab doesn't exist i'll assume.
<wii> ardchoille: they asking me for my mouse port.if i choose the wrong one will i be able to but it back?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I wonder if the default gutsy ati driver does the same ?
<ardchoille> wii: You can just leave the mouse stuff as is
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: thats what i'm saying..
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh.. no.. its not.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: it says "warning xpress200 detected" though ;)
<wii> ardchoille: now they talking about module.leave it as it is?
<salsero> hi all. who can help me here : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087176.0
<wii>  X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default:
<ardchoille> wii: leave it as is
<wii> !ask | salsero
<intelikey> ardchoille heh i load one fonts module only
<ubotu> salsero: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille> intelikey: I've never messed with that stuff, so I don't know.
<salsero> i have a acer aspire 9303 notebook. i want to use the intergrated webcam
<BluesKaj> hmmm nosrednaekim , i have no such warning
<intelikey> doesn't matter.   was just saying
<killermach> my laptop only does 1024x768 resolution, how do I set kubuntu to do a larger resolution so I have  a virtual resolution of 1280x1024?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: but are you using fglrx?
<salsero> and i try do to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3114742&postcount=6
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=wii@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
* wii was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<christian__> hi
<killermach> the laptop will obviously only show 1024x768 section of any portion of the virtual desktop and will scroll when you mouse to the edges
<ardchoille> Tm_T: May I pm you lease?
<salsero> but i get a error message: Unable to set format: 5.
<salsero>  Init v4L2 failed !! exit fatal
<Tm_T> ardchoille: yes?
<BluesKaj> yup nosrednaekim, this one : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<_Christian> hi
<_Christian> how can install
<_Christian> songbirc
<_Christian> songbird*
<nosrednaekim> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I'm talking the opensource one..
<BluesKaj> !info songbird
<ubotu> Package songbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, URL ?
<Jucato> no package for songbird
<_Christian> okay
<_Christian> thank u
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: the default one included in Xorg
<intelikey> _Christian you "can" get the source and build it.
<intelikey> !b-e _Christian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b-e _christian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !b-e |_Christian
<ubotu> _Christian: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nosrednaekim> _Christian: that doesn't mean its impossible to install though.
<Dracari> couldnt solve the wifi prob but my old PS2 "Go Net" USB eithernet adapter is working
<_Christian> okay
<_Christian> iam lost
<_Christian> installing nvidia drivers:S
<nosrednaekim> Dracari: thats good.
<ardchoille> !nvidia | _Christian
<ubotu> _Christian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dracari> i did a quick google for the linux bcm 4303 driver
<salsero> u can find songbird as deb here http://www.getdeb.net/comment.php?rel_id=384&new=1
<ghozala> hay is it necesary to have compiz to run emerald
<Dracari> from the bcm43xx.berlios.de site, "This driver has been included to the Linux kernel since 2.6.1.7rc2
<Dracari> does kubuntu Fiesty fawn use that or a newer kernel?
<intelikey> !hardware | Dracari maybe a quick check on this list
<ubotu> Dracari maybe a quick check on this list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Dracari> intel the card isnt on teh list as broken or working
<intelikey> Dracari fiesty uses 2.6.20 i think ???
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*n=wii@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*=garfield@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*n=wii@*.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<Dracari> the card itself is teh linksys wmp 11 v2.7 but it identifies its chipsetto linux as the bcm4303
<Dracari> (tryingto get all bugs out and set be4 the 18th)
<Dracari> taking this pc with me to a convention thats a weeee bit outta my way :)
<intelikey> be4 ?    ur so l337
* Dracari lives in michigan and is going to furfright thats alllll teh way in CT)
<Dracari> lol curse of net shorthand
<Dracari> :P
<ghozala> hay can any body tell a room for kubuntu loook
<Darkrift411> is there a way to make it so that any usb hd i plug in gets auto mounted (without having to go manually mount it the first time) ?
<underdog5004> Is there any way to get scp to ignore/exclude files when copying? DISCLAIMER: I've already looked at man page...no joy :(
<intelikey> underdog5004 regex
<underdog5004> :(
<underdog5004> lol, but scp doesn't have any options for exclusion...
<ghozala> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS THE CHANNEL FOR KUBUNTU LOOOK
<Jucato> !caps | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> ghozala: there is no channel for kubuntu look. what are you looking for exactly
<ghozala> ok i ve got emerald and i cannot activate it to work
<Jucato> !beryl | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_Christian> what channel
<_Christian> is in spanish?
<underdog5004> !es
<ghozala> i ve these problem from a couple fo days
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_Christian> thanks
<Jucato> ghozala: try going to #ubuntu-effects
<Do0oDz> hello can someone help me plz ? .. I'm installing superkaramba .. and I just compiled the file .. and after make install I got this .. can someone make sure if the out put is ok ? http://pastebin.ca/727443
<ghozala> ok thanks and sorrry for SHOUTING
<intelikey> underdog5004 no i mean regex the list.   basicly let the shell generate the desired list before scp starts.
<underdog5004> Do0oDz, why are you making from source? superkaramba is in the repos...
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: Why did you compile superkaramba? You should already have it
<Do0oDz> underdog5004 : lol I dont know ... so I might find it in the package manager ?
<underdog5004> yep
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: You probably already have it installed
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: Look at the bottom of the Utilities menu
<Do0oDz> ardchoille ... and ?
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: Open a term and type this to see if it's already installed: apt-cache policy superkaramba
<Do0oDz> ardchoille: I just got in the package manager and installing the package :D..
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: If it isn't installed, you can install it with: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: ok
<majnoon> hi hi TRYING the gutsy upgrade
<ardchoille> It must have been installed on my system when I installed something else
<Do0oDz> ardchoille: ok after I install it ... where can I find it ? ..
<intelikey> underdog5004 idea.   if all you want is audio files:  ssh user@host    and    find /basedir/ -type f | while read Q ;do file $Q | grep -qie audio && scp $Q user@host:/dir/ ;done
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: The make install error you got looks like you tried make install without using sudo
<underdog5004> intelikey, gotcha
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: IT should appear in the menu
<intelikey> underdog5004   adjust the idea as needed   ^
<underdog5004> intelikey, I just want to not copy a dir named (creatively) "Protected"
<Do0oDz> ardchoille: found it under utilities :D .. thaank u guys :D
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: it worked!!! i knew it had to be something simple i was overlooking thanks.
<intelikey> underdog5004 idea.   if all you want is audio files:  ssh user@host    and    find /basedir/ -type f | while read Q ;do echo "$Q" | grep -vqie "Protected" && scp $Q user@host:/dir/ ;done
<intelikey> adjusted   now just use your user/host info.
<underdog5004> intelikey, cool, thanks!
<BluesKaj> cool , Mr_Sonoma , glad to hear it ;)
<intelikey> or maybe not.
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, did you install ' dvd+rw-tools ' too ?
<intelikey> underdog5004 you may want to play with that syntax some to get the specific results you want.   i.e.  using  $Q again in the destination will preserve subdirs  and so forth
<underdog5004> intelikey, I'm no great shakes at regexps, but it looks like that will _only_ copy Protected....
<intelikey> underdog5004 grep -vqie <<<  the -v is invert.  i.e. fail if matching.
<underdog5004> intelikey, nice
<intelikey> you may want to make the dir tree first    idk.
<underdog5004> erm, dir tree?
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: i installed dvdrtools didnt know about or search for dvd+rw-tools
<intelikey> on the target   yes
<underdog5004> I'm not sure what that means
<intelikey> if coping to localhost    mkdir -p `ssh user@host find /basedir/ -type d`
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, do you have synaptic ..if so just type 'growisofs' in the searchbox
<underdog5004> hmmm
* underdog5004 processes
<intelikey> that will built the dirrectory tree for the target  with nothing in it.
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: adept, but its the same thing. i do most my package management CLI though =)
<underdog5004> I just don't understand why that's necessary...
<intelikey> doesn't skip the "Protected" dir  but it will be empty.
<BluesKaj> well, Mr_Sonoma  it's a way of finding buried pkgs that adept doesn't see
<intelikey> underdog5004 i'm not sure it is.   you can test with something like    scp user@host:/etc/fstab ./blah/blah/blah  and see if it makes dirs or not...
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: synaptic see's more packages than adept does?
<intelikey> if not then you'll need to prebuild the dir tree
<BluesKaj> sub pkgs yes
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmmmm maybe i need to get around to installing that gnome desktop (i got called out of here after asking about that earlier)
<underdog5004> intelikey, I've got the scp running from localhost to scp my /home/user to me@remote-server:/backup/dir, then have a crontab entry to tar/delete the files up...
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, I like kde a lot but synaptic is superior to adept in many ways in my experience
<intelikey> underdog5004 ok.  but the shell command i gave as an example will probably not preserver sub dirs   unless you adjust it some,  and probably wont make new sub dirs.    just something you should watch for.
<underdog5004> ok, thanks for your help
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: kde is what i started with, so thats what i stick with. but there are some other nice DE's out there besides i like to play.....anyways hadnt ever heard anyone say that synaptic was superior to adept my assumption was that it was just a diff GUI front end to the same backend (apt or what have you)
<intelikey> underdog5004 let me give one more example.  using the info you provided.
<Mr_Sonoma> but you know what they say about "assume"
<BluesKaj> Synaptic has a better "search engine" than adept does :)
<underdog5004> intelikey, ok
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj: either +rw-tools was installed with dvdrtools or with k3b but anyways it was already there. but thanks anyways man =)
<intelikey> find ~/ ! -iname "*Protected*" | while read Q ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && ssh me@remote-server mkdir -p $Q || scp "$Q" me@remote-server:$Q ;done
<intelikey> underdog5004 only need to adjust name and address for that to work.      unless i missed something.
<intelikey> might quote the $Q on the one i didn't quote.
<underdog5004> very cool, let me try this out (minus the scp elements, don't want to copy 80 gigs for nothing...)
<intelikey> right.
<intelikey> you can prepend echo and just display what would have happened
<underdog5004> prepend or append?
<intelikey> find ~/ ! -iname "*Protected*" | while read Q ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && ssh me@remote-server mkdir -p "$Q" || echo "scp \"$Q\" me@remote-server:\"$Q\"" ;done
<underdog5004> nvm, got it
<underdog5004> looking very very good
<underdog5004> alright, looks good, thank you so so much. I really  need to learn about regexps, but I just don't have the time...
<Gazza> "and you are young and time is long ....." - pink floyd :)
<intelikey> this one is good for just looking at what would have happened without the euch ".*" >>>>>  find ~/ ! -iname "*Protected*" | while read Q ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && echo "ssh me@remote-server mkdir -p \"$Q\"" || echo "scp \"$Q\" me@remote-server:\"$Q\"" ;done
<intelikey> euch ???
<intelikey> oooops
<intelikey> echo
<intelikey> Gazza don't chase the sun,
<Gazza> hehe
<Gazza> i become the sun :)
<underdog5004> hmmm, when I prepend grep Protected, it displays stuff in the Protected folder...strange, and not good.
<intelikey> oh yeah ?   that's very becomming of you
<underdog5004> erm, thanks?
* Gazza larfs
<Gazza> :D
<underdog5004> ooh, larping?!
* underdog5004 puts on his wizard hat
<Gazza> ark ark ark
<intelikey> underdog5004 >>>>  find ~/ ! -iname "*Protected*" | while read Q ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && echo "ssh me@remote-server mkdir -p \"$Q\"" || echo "scp \"$Q\" me@remote-server:\"$Q\"" ;done <<<  test without doing anything.   try it.
<underdog5004> alrighty
<intelikey> unless they have broken "find" in your version of *buntu  then it does work.
<intelikey> i can't promice that they didn't break find  or regex or bash even.
<intelikey> it has happened before.
<intelikey> edgy comes to mind.
<underdog5004> intelikey, when I put | grep Protected at the end, it shows the Protected directory
<underdog5004> you mean with /bin/sh -> /bin/dash?
<underdog5004> I'm using Feisty right now
<intelikey> then something is broken...
<underdog5004> argh
<intelikey> no i mean truely broke regex in bash
<underdog5004> so...
<intelikey> i just tested the syntax for the find command three ways   it works here.
<underdog5004> I think /bin/sh might point to /bin/dash, would that be a problem?
<intelikey> no
<underdog5004> hmm
<underdog5004> incidentally, it points to dash
<intelikey> might try   running sh first and then the command and see if it's a broken bash that's the problem.
* intelikey is dash maniac ya know    but only cause bash broke posix.
<intelikey> and is bloated.
<underdog5004> nope, when I do it from /bin/sh I get the same stuff, here's the command I used: sudo find ~/ ! -iname "*Protected*" | while read Q ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && echo "ssh me@remote-server mkdir -p \"$Q\"" || echo "scp \"$Q\" me@remote-server:\"$Q\"" ;done | grep Protected
<intelikey> and it outputs things ???
<underdog5004> yep
<underdog5004> example: scp "/home/matthew/Desktop/Protected/Movies/stylewar_inthisworld.mov" me@remote-server:"/home/matthew/Desktop/Protected/Movies/stylewar_inthisworld.mov"
<intelikey> then find must be borked  it's not supposed to display anything containing  "*Protected*"
<underdog5004> erm, the grep Protected is outside the ;done , would that make a difference?
<underdog5004> hmm, dpkg -l | grep find only returns kfind 3.5.6
<underdog5004> erm, and findutils
<naught101> anyone here running (k)gutsy? knetworkmanager isn't picking up my wireless card, even though kwifimanager and wlassistant both do.
<underdog5004> what a pita
<ardchoille> naught101: join #ubuntu+1
<naught101> ardchoille: I know, but it's way too busy at the moment, and most people there aren't using kde anyway
<naught101> (I already asked, and got no answer)
<ardchoille> naught101: Hmm.. perhaps there should be a #kubuntu+1
<naught101> definitely
<intelikey> underdog5004
<intelikey> ?
<ardchoille> There's no #kubuntu-ops?
<naught101> no, only with me in it
<intelikey> i think ubuntu-ops covers them all
<ardchoille> intelikey: ah
<naught101> apparently kubuntu+1 exists though, just not in use
<ardchoille> Well, perhaps #kubuntu+1 should be created for the kde folks who like to run the dev release.
<naught101> I'm there
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<intelikey> where did that undercat go?
<ardchoille> naught101: Any channel you join will "exist". Try joining #naught101
<naught101> ardchoille: yeah, I know, but I joined #kubuntu-ops, and I got op (I assume that means I created it), I joined #kubuntu+1, and didn't
<naught101> and I read the date wrong ;)
<intelikey> ardchoille i joined a channel once that didn't exist....:)     you can't make some channels  they just redirrect you to something else.   #linuxhelp  for example.
<naught101> I thought it said the 10/june/07, but it was the 6th of oct 07
<ardchoille> naught101: When you join a channel, the channel creation date is printed in the channel.
<naught101> ardchoille: I know. I just said that I read it wrong.
<ardchoille> Anyway, I just feel that #kubuntu+1 should be for kde folks who run the dev release.
<mike> anyone familliar with kmymoney2?
<intelikey> someone running fiesty please test     find ~/ ! -iname "*kde*" | grep kde       and see if they get any output please.
<ardchoille> Seems it was:  Registered: 6 weeks 5 days (22h 4m 59s) ago
<Do0oDz> hello ..I removed the bottom panel .. and I cant seem to get it back :S .. ! how can I ?
<intelikey> Do0oDz alt+f2 kicker
<ardchoille> intelikey: Feisty here. That command only outputs ~/.kde* stuff
<intelikey> ardchoille ok thank you.    that means something is broken in either find or regex or somewhere...
<Do0oDz> intelikey : nothing happens
<ardchoille> intelikey: That returns nothing for you?
<intelikey> Do0oDz i guess i should have asked, what desktop ?
<Do0oDz> kde
<ardchoille> I can only think that he deleted ~/.kde
<Do0oDz> intelikey : I just right clicked and removed the panel applications lol ...
<Do0oDz> ardchoille : .. when I added some widgets to the desktop in supekaramba when I logged back in .. nothing is there ! ..
<hdevalence> my konqueror AdblocK has stopped working
<intelikey> Do0oDz do you have any "panel" at all ?
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: I do't use superkaramba, so I'm afraid I can't help with it
<hdevalence> oh nvm
<Do0oDz> intelikey : yea but an empty one
<Do0oDz> intelikey : no workspaces .. and no launchers nothing !
<intelikey> Do0oDz just add them.
<Do0oDz> intelikey : how ! .. :S
<intelikey> right click add
<ardchoille> Do0oDz: Can you right click the panel and choose Add applet to panel ?
<Do0oDz> yea got it :)
<Do0oDz> thanks :)
<ardchoille> fill 'er up :)
<intelikey> ardchoille ok  seems that it's the dot that is breaking find.  care to try it with a dir name that doesn't contain dot ?
<Dinkow> Hey all-- When I launch off the live CD I get an empty desktop-- anyone know why that might be
<intelikey> if underdog5004 would come back around i have a working "bypass" for that.
<intelikey> Dinkow bad disk ?  low mem ?    fluke ?
<Dinkow> disc is tested and fine, hdd is fine-- got 2gb in the machine.  So that leaves fluke :)
<intelikey> well,   there you have it.
<BluesKaj> sacktime, long day tomorrow ..reshingling the roof
<Dinkow> I'm hoping for a more.. technical definition-- one perhaps that might lead to a solution :)
<U238Willy> Dinkow, explain empty
<U238Willy> oops
<U238Willy> sorry.. it didn't scroll
<U238Willy> :)
<Dinkow> a pleasing blue desktop with a nicely rendered cursor (not the X cursor)
<ardchoille> intelikey: I don't have any files in $HOME without a dot
<ardchoille> Except for the Dekstop dir, but it's empty
<U238Willy> hmm.. that's news to me..
<intelikey> ardchoille heh.  ok.   never mind i think find has had that bug for a few releases now.   they started calling it a feature it's been there so long.
<U238Willy> i know the typical desktop is sparce..
<ardchoille> haha
<ardchoille> U238Willy: Yes, but the desktop on the livecd at least should have the Install icon
<Dinkow> There's sparse and then there's barren :)  I'll try downloading the alternate cd and try installing that way
<U238Willy> right
<Dinkow> any way I can launch the installer from command line off the liveCD ?
<intelikey> Dinkow alt+f2  ubiquity
<ardchoille> Dinkow: You culd if you had the proper command
<ardchoille> ah, there it is
<U238Willy> intelikey is a master.
<ardchoille> Yeah, intelikey is cool :)
<Dinkow> :)
<Dinkow> Will give it a go
<intelikey> he's my hero
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> oh wait that's me    sorry.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> that happens some times ya know....   </blushes>
<Dinkow> I've got an error message now at least-- kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<bazhang> greetings
<U238Willy> i've been here a few times.. and intelikey is quite knowledgeable on kubuntu.
* Dinkow takes the error off to google
<bazhang> hi intelikey
<intelikey> bazhang they are trying to crack my box...  ;/
<bazhang> intelikey: check out #kubuntu-offtopic! haha
<intelikey> they think if they will just flatter me enough that i'll invite them in...     but i know their game.     i may have been born at night,  but it wasn't last night.
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> intelikey: But, flattery get us everywhere, doesn't it?
<bazhang> was one of your boxes used to power the storm botnet!
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> we'll see.
<bazhang> true story!
<intelikey> bazhang no.
<bazhang> not about your box, but the cracked linux box
<bazhang> es
<ardchoille> I would like to kill an app at a certain time regardless of whether I'm at the computer or not. Should I use "pidof" in an if/else statement or is there a more reliable way?
<intelikey> killall appname
<intelikey> ?
<ardchoille> Yeah, didn't think of that.. d'oh
<intelikey> ardchoille cron job ?
<ardchoille> yes
<intelikey> yeah i think killall would probably be the way to go unless you have it make a pid file at start and only want to kill one instance
<ardchoille> yeah
<bazhang> what will this channel be called after Gutsy is released? #kubuntu-1?
<Agent_bob> same thing it's called now
<ardchoille> bazhang: No, this channel is always for the rleased version
<Agent_bob> and the development channel will still be *buntu+1
<ardchoille> yes
<bazhang> right; what I meant was what will the older release channel be called?
<Agent_bob> yes that's what i said.
<Agent_bob> there isn't one.
<ardchoille> bazhang: The channels never change
<Agent_bob> bazhang dapper is still supported right hear
<Agent_bob> here
<Agent_bob> here here  you hear.
<ardchoille> The folks who run Gutsy now go to +1, after Oct. 18, they will be helped here and Hardy Herron users will go to +1
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: lol
<bazhang> ardchoille: thanks!
<neversfelde|mobi> mhh, is it #kubuntu+1 ?
<Agent_bob> is that really the name of the next one ?    seems like hoary hedgehog would have been enouth   h h
<neversfelde|mobi> I am all alone :)
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: Hoary was released before they came up with the idea of alphabetising it
<ardchoille> neversfelde|mobi: #ubuntu+1
<Agent_bob> neversfelde|mobi no.   #ubuntu+1   only
<Agent_bob> ardchoille i know that.  but they didn't start at a a  so why repete h h
<ardchoille> no idea
<Agent_bob> ;/
<ardchoille> AA is for quitters
* ardchoille ducks
<Agent_bob> i'll ask intelikey he knows.
<Agent_bob> he's my hero.
<neversfelde|mobi> is there a special reason for not having kubuntu+1?
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> apparently he's his hero too
<Agent_bob> ardchoille it's me... :)
<ardchoille> neversfelde|mobi:  that channel was registered a while back but isn't used for some reason
<neversfelde|mobi> some reasons?
<bazhang> neversfelde|mobi: it's all good--we kubuntu users know who we are...
<neversfelde|mobi> s more ist typical german :D
<neversfelde|mobi> bazhang: I do not claim this channel, I think it's efficient to operate with one
<naught101> anyone know if there's any difference between powermanager and kpowersave in terms of battery life?
<bazhang> neversfelde|mobi: sorry; just kidding around.
<Kein> ...hm
<coteyr> ok so i am having a bit of a problem I can't seem tofigure out. I installed kubuntu as a text mode system on a old compac I have. The nic in the compac used to work under and older distro with the e100 module. During the setup(installer) it worked and I checked the logs it was using the e100 driver
<neversfelde|mobi> naught101: I do not observed a difference, but there is no guarantee from me :)
<Kein> Is it possible to change the icon a program uses(not shortcut icon)
<Kein> ?
<coteyr> but I can't get the nic to work now.
<neversfelde|mobi> bazhang: :D
<bazhang> haha
<neversfelde|mobi> Kein: patch it. But why?
<coteyr> the last line in the logs regaurding this driver are e100probeaddr 0x40000000, irq 18 mac addr: (and the mac)
<coteyr> so it looks like it found it
<coteyr> but why can't I ifconfig eth0 without an error
<Kein> because a few icons are hideous
<Kein> like the Pidgin one
<coteyr> odd it moved it to eth2
<coteyr> ok got it working useing eth2 but why is the refrence to eth2 not 0
<coteyr> there are no other nics installed
<neversfelde|mobi> Kein: and manual changing isn't a solution?
<Kein> well
<Kein> I want to know HOW to do that. >_>
<naught102> neversfelde|mobi: thanks
<neversfelde|mobi> Kein: would be a gig effort to do that. You should learn something about packaging a *ubunu deb
<Linus___________> Can somebody point me at wherever the control is to stop the screen from dimming?
<neversfelde|mobi> naught102: let me know if you experience an advantage
<coteyr> Linus; the mowere manager i think
<naught102> likewise, I doubt that I will notice any difference... I think I'll just stick with kpowersave, much more configureable
<Linus___________> coteyr: Where is that?  I've been all over system settings and have not found it
<never|mobi> although it should be translated
<coteyr> Linus; the little battery/plug thing in the system tray area
<coteyr> Linus; though I could be wrong
<Linus___________> I'm a Linux heathen... only on it about a week... so far don't even know what a 'system tray' is either.
<Linus___________> maybe better to say a 'new convert'
<neversfelde|mobi> hehe
<coteyr> Linus; the bottom right hand cornor of the screen the icons next to the clock if you havn't changed it
<Linus___________> (apologies for my ignorance though)
<coteyr> linus; you might also trying running kcontrol there are more options there then there are in the system settings window
<Linus___________> Hmmm.... next to the clock is the garbage can
<coteyr> linus; other side
<neversfelde|mobi> coteyr: are there more options?
<neversfelde|mobi> never experience that
<coteyr> neversfelde|mobi; let me look but it seems like it
<coteyr> neversfelde|mobi; maybe there jsut arranged in a way that i am more used to.
<neversfelde|mobi> i love kde-systemsettings and I had a discussion with a friend of mine today
<neversfelde|mobi> he is a kcontrol fanatic
<coteyr> neversfelde|mobi; kcontrol is my favorite but i have a feeling this could spark a vi v.s. emacs debate
<neversfelde|mobi> :D it is pratice
<neversfelde|mobi> and nano is great...
<Linus___________> HMMM.. wondering if kcontrol has not installed.  Not in the menu
<coteyr> i do like nano
<subtrnl> anyone have a dual headed extended desktop running with the intel driver?
<coteyr> bt the word wrapping is annoying when working in config files
<neversfelde|mobi> Linu
<neversfelde|mobi> sorry
<coteyr> linus: press alt+f2 then type kcontrol
<neversfelde|mobi> Linus___________: do an alt + f2 and insert kcontrol
<neversfelde|mobi> subtrnl: me not
<Linus___________> well, ok, it found it, but where the h it was supposed to be in the menus I dunno!  Thank you!
<subtrnl> never: you use the intel driver as well?
<coteyr> it's not in the menus
<neversfelde|mobi> late in Germany, time to go. n8
<coteyr> wait till you discover grep
<subtrnl> l8r neversfelde|mobi
<tomi> how can i boot the system in 1024x768 resolution?I have nvidia
<EightiesK> anyone know how i can copy protect my own music cds?
<coteyr> tomi; edit the X config file
<bazhang> EightiesK: DRM?
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a user friendly application i can use to rip dvds in linux?
<bazhang> fulat2k: vlc
<coteyr>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EightiesK> bazhang: plz explain. i've alwayed used realplayer to burn them
<subtrnl> tomi: or go to start -> system settings -> Monitor & Display and adjust what predifined settings you have in your xorg.conf already
<fulat2k> bazhang: eh?  didn't know it can rip dvds....
<tomi> well the X config file contains resolutions 1280x1024 1024x768
<tomi> but the system boots in 800x600
<fulat2k> bazhang: uhh... does it include encoding to xvid/mp3 as well?
<coteyr> put 1024x768 first
<coteyr> oh
<coteyr> LCD?
<tomi> no
<tomi> CRT
<bazhang> fulat2k: if you get the plugins, I believe..
<coteyr> tomi check the logs
<tomi> when i go to Monitor & Display i have no choice
<coteyr> is there an error
<tomi> only 800x600
<tomi> @ 50 Hz
<bazhang> fulat2k: http://lifehacker.com/software/dvds/rip-dvds-with-vlc-230349.php
<tomi> coteyr where are the logs? the dir ?
<coteyr> tomi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coteyr> afk
* Linus___________ looks under 'Display' and the control won't load.  Suspecting some kind of install difficulty
<tomi> coteyr part of the log -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39731/
<tomi> it says no valid modes for all resolutions? why
<subtrnl> tomi have you tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate a xorg.conf?
<tomi> no, i will try that now
<tomi> subtrnl after i try this should i restart the whole system or just the X server with Ctrl Alt Backspase?
<subtrnl> logout then ctrl alt backspace
<smacker> hej   jag ska lgga in fonts till wine men hittar inte wine mapen utan den finns inte jag vet at den r dold men vart hittar ja den ?   tacksam fr alla frsk
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> i'm sure theres a channel for you to go to
<hydrogen> where people know what you said
<hydrogen> but I don't know what language that is
<smacker> haha :P where
<hydrogen> so I don't know where to send yoU!
<smacker> swedish
<smacker> sweden :P
<hydrogen> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<smacker> thx party party :D
<Wolf23> anyone help with gnokii?
<pongscript> guys can any one tell me how to change permisson on mounted hdd
<pongscript> i mounted an ntfs partition.. but i cant access that drive..
<pongscript> its says "permission denied"
<smacker> hi
<pongscript> when i look at the property window.. it was configured group: root
<pongscript> and user:root
<pongscript> but when i use sudo su to change its permission
<pongscript> ung chmod
<pongscript> usng chmod
<pongscript> this is the command
<pongscript> chmod +r+w /media/sdc2
<pongscript> can anyone help?
<pongscript> i' ill just be waiting for any answers... thanks guys..
<subtrnl> pongscript: chmod 777 will give permission to everyone
<pongscript> ok.. i'll try that... thanks anyway
<subtrnl> anytime
<hydrogen> thats usually not what you want
<hydrogen> in fact.. its not what you want
<hydrogen> pongscript: you need to run the mount command as your user
<hydrogen> after configuring an entry in fstab
<pongscript> okie..
<hydrogen> are you using ntfs3g or just readonly support?
<pongscript> when i type chmod 777 /media/sbc1
<pongscript> it says "changing permisson of readonly media"
<pongscript> i just reinstalled the os...
<pongscript> i dont have that kind of problem on my previous installation...
<pongscript> i just reinstalled because i somehow messed up my configuration...
<subtrnl> try start->system settings->Advanced tab-> Disk & Filesytem
<subtrnl> you can change the partitions to your hearts desire in the gui
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T stdin hydrogen]  by Tm_T
<pongscript> it was tagged as writable but when its always mounted as readonly...
<naught101> anyone here using kpowersave?
<naught101> and notice that it only has 3 our of 5 governors?
<hydrogen> pongscript: you need to use ntfs3g to mount a ntfs partiton read-write
<hydrogen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<naught101> ondemand and conservative are missing
<pongscript> okie.. thanks.. brb..
<timbo__> I have intel high def audio, and when im on here i get this static scratchy sound.  how do i fix it?
<timbo__> but vista dont do it
<pansapien7> Anyone done a dist-upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy here ? .... the icons for play/stop/skip etc buttons in Amarok have all disappeared ... all just show a 'piece of paper' icon now.
<pansapien7> is also effecting kompose for me ...
<timbo__> hello?
<subtrnl> is it a constant scratchy sound timbo?
<sjck> hey, how can i turn of the sound in console when i press tab?
<sjck> konsole*
<timbo__> just the left speaker while playing any mp3 on my music players
<subtrnl> sjck: system settings -> notifications
<thoreauputic> sjck: or  xset b off
<subtrnl> xset
<pansapien7> sjck: Settings > Bell > Visible Bell ?
<sjck> will that be saved?
<timbo__> but in vista it dont do it
<thoreauputic> in a real console ( tty) use setterm -blength 0
<sjck> works, thanks :)
<pansapien7> sjck: changes made to konsole via the Settings menu should save, if you click "Save as Default"
<pansapien7> I just noticed the icons in my Konsole Settings menu are also missing.
<pansapien7> Anyone know which package contains all these KDE specific icons ?
<pansapien7> somethings not been upgraded right in my Feisty->Gutsy dist-upgrade ... I'm trying to chase it down to file a bug report
<ardchoille> pansapien7:  kdeartwork-theme-icon
<ardchoille> kdeartwork-theme-icon - icon themes released with KDE
<ardchoille> pansapien7: There's also the  kdeartwork  package which contains a lot of tstuff
<pansapien7> hmm, those are both installed
<ardchoille> pansapien7: Open adept and search for "kde-icon" , there are lots of packages
<ardchoille> sorry, it's "kde-icons"
<pansapien7> strangely, apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-icon also says "kdeartwork-theme-icon set to manual installed.". Any idea what that means ?
<sjck> ntfs3g coudnt handle one of my partitions reason "hda7 is busy" what can I do? :)
<timbo__> ok it went away when i changed my my master channel to pcm
<timbo__> but both front and pc sounded like garbage
<pansapien7> Ahh.. for the record, I just found out what it means when apt says something was "manually installed".
<pansapien7> It means it was manually installed :) Eg, not installed automatically as a dependancy, but directly by the use. Also means apt-get autoremove won't remove it if it was manually installed.
<killermach> can someone educate me on the ~/.kde/share/config/systemsettingsrc file?
<killermach>  have a laptop with a second monitor, Syncmaster 225BW LCD, which is capable of doing 1680x1050
<killermach> and when I boot kubuntu, I get a kdm screen that is 1680x1050 on the external monitor
<killermach> once I login, I the monitor goes blank, says no signal, then the power light starts blinking, sleep mode
<killermach> something in kde session is doing this .. and I'm having problems figuring out how to fix it
<timbo__> is there an easy way to get beryl to open on startup
<timbo__> ?
<Capt_Carrot> well, moving to something that's currently in development would be good...  but i'm not going to push that move :)
<timbo__> I take that as a no?
<Capt_Carrot> there should be some sort of section for autostarted applications
<pansapien7> Ah ha ! Icons fixed. If I run the KDE Control Centre and change my icon theme, the missing icons now appear. If I choose the Ubuntu Human theme icons, or the Crux icons, they disappear.
<Capt_Carrot> alternately, check ~/.kde/autostart
<Capt_Carrot> i think, don't remember for sure
<pansapien7> Looks like there is something wrong/missing with these themes.
<zarilion> What's the term to use to auto search for "help" ?
<zarilion> Ok... Then i'll try myself..
<charlie5> hi all ... do usb harddrives need special attention in /etc/fstab ? ... when i boot and log in, the drives partitions are mounted ok and i can access them, but after about 10 mins, they are all unmounted for some reason, even if they are currently in use :/
<zarilion> !search xserver resett
<ubotu> Found: xconfig
<zarilion> !search xserver reset
<zarilion> !help xserver reconfigure
<sjck> whats a big hdd for an notebook? :)
<charlie5> ... if it's any help, the problem only started after the recent kernel update
<usser> 80gb is pretty big
<sjck> uh
<sjck> but 200-500gb possible?
<zarilion> 160 is the biggest atm i think.
<sjck> not that much to be honest..
<zarilion> hmmm. you actually can get 250 as 2,5" s-ata-
<sjck> that sounds better
<zarilion> Can anyone give me the command to reconfigure xserver?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> Hmm. thats not it.. :0
<Dr_willis> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I bet its mentioned on that site however.
<subtrnl> zarilion: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zarilion> Hmm.  Can't read it.. Using terminal now.. irssi.
<zarilion> subtrnl: Thank you.
<Dr_willis> i can never rember the last part. :0
<Dr_willis> then again. i always keep backups of the working xorgs :)
<subtrnl> Dr_willis: yeah, I try to too
<subtrnl> lord knows how many times I jack up my xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> its amazing how simple the xorg.conf files I have are these days.
<wightstraker> xorg.conf is not my friend
<subtrnl> hehe, yeah once you get them cleaned up they can be really compact
<Dr_willis> heck the original one ubuntu made was rather slim. :0
<Dr_willis> im still not sure why the config tools for the nvidia stuff like to disalbe the logo.. :)  i LIKE the logo..
<subtrnl> hehe
<Dr_willis> I like to enable the mouse shadow also.
<subtrnl> yeah, I ran linux years ago and decided to come back to it just recently
<sjck> how can I disable login-screen (autologin)? :)
<subtrnl> It's amazing how far it has come with the eye candy
<DaSkreech> Bored :)
<subtrnl> sjck: K-Menu->System Setting->Login Manager->Conv tab
<sjck> thanks, reboot. :)
<Wolf23> anyone help me with gmokii please!!
<sjck> <3 klipper :)
<subtrnl> hehe
<Linus2> Wolf23: You might just try asking your question.  If someone knows an answer, they are more likely to just answer than to guess if they can help
<timbo__> how do i disable sounds in kopete
<Linux_Galore> timbo__: settings->confgure notifications in the main window
<timbo__> Thank you very much
<timbo__> that was easy
<timbo__> i knew that i had seen it before
<timbo__> but then i couldnt find it lol
<Linux_Galore> timbo__: all kde apps seem to have the same method
<timbo__> i seen that
<timbo__> guess im just tired and didnt notice the sound before now
<timbo__> worked a 12 hour day and those sounds were driving me nutzo
<Linux_Galore> just tested the none manual method of setting up a network printer in Kubuntu, total no brainer, only issue was it doesnt seem to start cups when you want to set it up you have to go back to services and turn cups on
<Linux_Galore> Kbuntu 7.10 that is
<Linux_Galore> I almost went and did a started the cupsd inits script from the command line and had to stop myself as Im doing a newbie user test
<Linux_Galore> s/did//
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: I know newbie tests are hard
<DaSkreech> How would i do this the wrong way?
<Linux_Galore> seem to have found a minor bug in Kubuntu 7.10, I tried to setup a network printer (HP C6180), so i went into the printer setup section in settings and it did a dummy spit about cups not being started, now instead of just asking me if I wanted cups started it went gave a vague error (well to a newbie it was for me I knew what was wrong cups wasnt running)
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Did an update
<DaSkreech>  i just had a cups update
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: cups works fine its a method problem in the printer setup
<DaSkreech> kk
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: dont forget a newbie hasnt got a clue what cups is
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> They are what you Put Kaffine in
<DaSkreech> right?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: I had to get out of the print setup and go into the system services section and start cups, I shouldnt have had to do this
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: heh
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: well ignoring the cups thing in the graphical print setup tool getting the HP C6180 working over a network was rather easy
<Linux_Galore> only other bug was Im using metric as my default and cups seems to use US-Letter instead of the metric A4 page size
<Linux_Galore> so I had to change the default page size in the settings section of the print setup tool
<Linux_Galore> I should have had to change the page size if the country Im in is metric
<Linux_Galore> s/should/should not/
<Linux_Galore> How does one disable strigi, it segs faults all the time for me and I dont use it anyway
<Linux_Galore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/148054 bugger
<Linux_Galore> there isnt one
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get remove strigi-*
<Linux_Galore> lol that kills it
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> probably your best bet
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get remove strigi-daemon seems to be the best
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<Linux_Galore> what I find annoying is it didnt ask me if I wanted strigi
<smacker> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Ertain> I've been trying to build a pack for Ksquirrel-libs for the latest version (0.7.2).  I can't find any source packages so I had to make it from scratch.  Every time I make the pack it doesn't contain the right files.  Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Woah
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Sorry you were saying?
<Linux_Galore> heh
<DaSkreech> Konversation no longer has the tree by default?
<Linux_Galore> ?
<DaSkreech> KDE froze right after I pulled down the updates :-(
<DaSkreech> When I came back up and started konversation behold! Tabs and no treelist
<ardchoille> a treelist robs valuable space from the main window anyway
<DaSkreech> Of many leaves and parts
<DaSkreech>  wheee
<DaSkreech> in any case we shall see if the icon mouseovers freeze up the computer again
<InvSym> hi
<InvSym> i added an additional hd to my comp but kubuntu says only root can mount it. Anyone know how to make it work?
<InvSym> I added lines to fstab and mtab but still won't mount
<InvSym> i'm new to kubuntu and linux
<sub[t] rnl> look in start->system settings->advanced-> disk & filesystems
<ardchoille> InvSym: Can you show us the line you used in fstab for the new drive?
<InvSym> ok
<InvSym> i added
<InvSym> .../dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<InvSym> and same line for hdb5,  one drive , two partitions
<InvSym> the line is a copy with edit of the lines that do work for the drive that was present when i installed kubuntu
<ardchoille> InvSym: Ok, and it's the /dev/hdb1 drive you want mounted?
<InvSym> that and /dev/hdb5
<InvSym> i added a line for each
<ardchoille> InvSym: ok and they are both vfat file systems?
<InvSym> yes
<ardchoille> InvSym: open a terminal and do:
<InvSym> when I try to mount them it says only root can mount
<InvSym> term is open
<ardchoille> InvSym: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<ardchoille> InvSym: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5
<ardchoille> Assuming that hdb5 line is the correct mount point
<InvSym> gave command, it says...  mount: mount point /media/hdb1 does not exist
<ardchoille> InvSym: sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 /media/hdb5
<ardchoille> InvSym: Then proceed with the mount commands.
<InvSym> there is no folder hdb1 in media, I didn't make it cause I thought the os would make it
<ardchoille> You have to have the mount point (/media/hdb1 in this case) created before trying to mount
<InvSym> ok, guess I better do that
<ardchoille> you have to make those directories manually
<InvSym> will do
<ardchoille> Once you have them mounted you can leave them mounted and they should automount on reboot from now on since you have those lines in fstab
<InvSym> do i need any option with the mkdir command?
<ardchoille> no
<ardchoille> but you do need touse sudo
<InvSym> ok, thanks
<Creationist> I have a very serious issue here...
<Creationist> Why is KMines so fricken hard!?!
<ardchoille> Creationist: Do you know how to use the numbers to figure out where the mines are?
<Creationist> ardchoille: lol yes, I do... that was more of a joke than anything else.  But seriously, it's the most difficult fricken mine game I've ever played
<Creationist> I lose more games before any empty space is revealed than anything else.
<ardchoille> Creationist: Settings > Choose Game Type ?
<Creationist> ardchoille: This is on easy ;)
<ardchoille> Creationist: perhaps you need to install lib-luck.so.0, lol
<Creationist> I remember playing the Gnome version and actually enjoying it.  But with KMines, I just click three times and boom... eh well
<InvSym> made those dirs, gave the mount commad for hdb1 and it worked
<ardchoille> InvSym: Good job :)
<InvSym> hdb5 not work, think i have an error in my mtab
<InvSym> I'll fix
<InvSym> but thanks, that's great
<Creationist> ardchoille: Oh, if only I could "apt-get install makemelucky.so" :)
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Creationist: heh, I'm still waiting for libpatience.so.0
<Creationist> haha
<Creationist> Lemme know when they release a stable version of libeverythingworksflawlessly.so.0 ;)
<ardchoille> lol, gentoo made me very aware that I was missing that lib
<ardchoille> Creationist: hahaha
<Creationist> Oh goodness.... when I was about 17-18, I think, I chose Gentoo for my very first Linux distro ever.
<Creationist> Needless to say, I didn't try Linux again for almost a decade ;)
<InvSym> thanks tons, awesum, going to reboot, bye :)
<ardchoille> Creationist: Yeah, it kicked my bum too, but I went on to others. Kubuntu, tho, is the best distro I've ever seen and I have spent serious time in 17 distros.
<Creationist> Well, I'm just so glad to be rid of Microsoft ... I only wish I could forsake Windows, but alas, I enjoy games too much (I'm not 30 yet, time to cling to my youth) ;)
<Creationist> Well, anywho... I just came in to complain incessantly about the devolopers of KMines before heading to bed :P.  Goodnight, everyone...
<ardchoille> good night Creationist
<dhq> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<dhq> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<dhq> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<dsmith> heh
<ardchoille> Here's another reason to love this distro: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/40006
<ardchoille> I have konversation, konqueror, firefox, konsole, gkrellm, and kontact open
<hero> and that's good?
<ardchoille> I'm not sure if that's a kubuntu things or a Linux thing but my memory usage isunder 40%
<ardchoille> 2Gb ram
<hero> !zope > hero
<bazhang> hey
<bazhang> quick question: I just a bought a new computer with Vista (ugh) already installed; how do I boot up from the CD/DVD drive so I can install Kubuntu? I tried holding the 'C' key down, but Vista just keeps popping up--or is there a way to install from within Vista? Thanks!
<dsmith> burn live CD
<Tm_T> bazhang: bios? you might like to have CD/DVD as your 1st boot device
<dsmith> oops I was going to say that tim
<Tm_T> who is tim?
<bazhang> Tm_T: will that work? so I would choose the CD drive as the Master?
<bazhang> Is there a way to download a file that starts the install from within Vista, or after restart?
<Tm_T> bazhang: not that I know
<Tm_T> bazhang: and I dont talk about master/slave
<Tm_T> bazhang: boot order != device order
<bazhang> Tm_T: thanks...
<bazhang> dsmith: any ideas how to do that? I really need to get out of vista and into Kubuntu...
<romuloo> hi people...
<Lynoure> hello
<romuloo> i need some help with mplayer in kubuntu 7.04
<romuloo> i'm having two problems
<romuloo> 1. mplayer only works on line command
<romuloo> 2. the subtitle is very large
<romuloo> anybody can help me?
<romuloo> ...
<DaSkreech> bazhang: Press F11/F12 when booting up
<DaSkreech> romuloo: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> You get subtitles on the ocmmand line?
<romuloo> no, I only do mplayer file.avi
<DaSkreech> and that gives you a GUi
<ardchoille> romuloo: launch gmplayer
<romuloo> yeah
<romuloo> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Or kmplayer
<romuloo> it's my second problem
<romuloo> error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<romuloo> DaSkreech
<romuloo> ops... my first problem
<romuloo> this message error always appears
<DaSkreech> have you read the help page for mplayer?
<DaSkreech> Oh I think I had that as well
<DaSkreech> :-/
<DaSkreech> I forget what caused it
<romuloo> try to remember :)
<ardchoille> romuloo: You need to go into the mplayer options and change your video out device
<romuloo> i tried to modify the video driver to xv
<romuloo> but not works
<ardchoille> Try a different one, there are several.
<romuloo> i'll try now...
<blekos> guys i really need ur help. last night i did and update. The new kernel 2.6.22-13 was installed. One I try to boot from that kernel
<blekos> i get the message kinit no resume image
<blekos> but when i boot from -12 everythings seems 2 work fine
<ardchoille> blekos: Gutsy help is in #ubuntu+1
<blekos> ok
<romuloo> ardchoille
<romuloo> i've tried all of them... not works =(
<FossZombie> anyone else experiance the package manager taking way long after clicking a item to install?
<ardchoille> romuloo: Don't you have to restart mplayer after switching video devices?
<romuloo> do you know how to decrease the subtitles size?
<ardchoille> no, I haven't used mplayer in a while
<romuloo> do you know, DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> nope
<DaSkreech> #mplayer maybe?
<romuloo> good idea.. i'm noob here :)
<romuloo> thanks, DaSkreech and ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<anto_> Heya, how do i change the slash screen on my computer when i try and use kdmtheme it says its not a valid slash theme but i downloaded it from www.kde-look.org
<dsmith> why do ppl ask a question then leave in 2 mins?
<Listener> hello to everybody! does anybody know how much memory eclipse requires for smooth working in kubuntu?
<dsmith> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> As much as you can give it
<naught101> My girlfriend's dell xps1210 laptop has just started dieing with no reason given about 1-1.5 minutes after entering kde
<dsmith> battery?
<naught101> the screen suddenly goes blank (black), and then after another 15-20 secs, it shuts down
<naught101> dsmith: it's plugged in
<dsmith> ok
<dsmith> new install?
<naught101> it's happened a few times to her, and twice for me
<naught101> no, it's been on feisty since feisty came out
<Listener> <ubotu> <DaSkreech>thanks
<dvnayande> is it possible to erase the whole tmp drive whenever you want?
<naught101> She says she hasn't upgraded anything
<dsmith> hmmmmmmmmmm
<dsmith> strange
<naught101> dsmith: it's comeing out of hibernation
<dsmith> i'm leaning towards hardware
<dsmith> oh, hmmmmm
<naught101> I'll try to shut it down before it dies
<dsmith> try not using hibernation for a while
<dsmith> and see how it fares
<dsmith> hibernation is hit or miss
* dsmith never really botherd with using it on my laptop
<naught101> it wasn't possible - every time it died, it would restart out of hibernation... this time I sudo rebooted before it died.... might fix it
<dsmith> oh so you start initially
<naught101> hibernation is great for me
<dsmith> and then hibernate it, then come out and it crashes?
<naught101> no, it just started doing it this once, but it kept coming out of the same hibernation state, then dieing
<dsmith> I do not have enough exp. to make a suggestion at this time
<dsmith> so its stuck in a loop
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> for some reason im still awake at 3:30 in the morning
<coreymon77> and on irc for that matter
<Lynoure> naught101: does it do it with live cd? with other OSes? (if it thought battery was near-empty, it would do something similar)
<naught101> Lynoure: haven;t tried yet, will if this fails
<naught101> yeah, it's in a loop
<naught101> it comes out of hibernation and immediately hibernates, I thinkk
<dsmith> coreymon77: welcome to the fold.. :)
<coreymon77> dsmith: lol
<DaSkreech> I'll one up you
<DaSkreech> I'm playing kobo and on irc
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: and what time is it?
<dsmith> 03:42 for mw
<dsmith> ..for me
<coreymon77> dsmith: same
<naught101> seems like it's fixed... closed and re-opened the lid (for the hibernation switch) when it started up, and it shut down...
<dsmith> ok cool
<blekos> i'm looking for an external usb camera, and modem that prooved to work with ubuntu linux any suggestions?
<sjck> whats better: 320kbps/mp3 or vbr/mp3? :)
<DaSkreech> 2:45
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: what time you got?
* NightBird blinks
<dsmith> ogg
<DaSkreech> This is insanely stupid
<dsmith> whats that?
<DaSkreech> kobo
<dsmith> lol
<romulo> DaSkreech and ardchoille: guys, just to tell how i fix the problem
<DaSkreech> ok
<romulo> mplayer -fs -zoom -subfont-autoscale 2 -subfont-osd-scale 4 -subfont-text-scale 3 -subfont-blur 2 <name-of-file>.avi
<romulo> :)
<DaSkreech> wow
<DaSkreech> that looks like an alias waiting to happen
<romulo> hahaha
<romulo> bye
<dsmith> gridwars is a fun game
<waylandbill> blekos: just about any new usb camera camera will do. They appear as external usb storage. Digikam probably has a list of cameras too.
<Voker57> What's the correct architecture for Intel Core Quad?
<dsmith> large square, drawn into quarters?
<dsmith> :P
<DaSkreech> 686
<DaSkreech> Argh!
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes?
<DaSkreech> This game is stupid hard
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: dont hate the game, hate the player
<DaSkreech> good advice
<DaSkreech> good night
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone
<bazhang> thanks for the help everyone!
<mark274838> hey
<mark274838> how do you change the login screen?
<ardchoille> mark274838: The easiest way is to use the kdmtheme module in kcontrol: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<mark274838> thats how you change all the login screens and themes?
<ardchoille> mark274838: That's the easiest way, unless you want to edit the files manually. Once it's installed open kcontrol and go to the System Administration section in kcontrol
<mark274838> ok i typed that all in and now its installed
<mark274838> but i cant find it...
<ardchoille> mark274838: Now go to http://www.kde-look.org and find some nice kdm login themes. Once downloaded, unpack them into /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes. Open (or restart) kcontrol and select the new theme
<ardchoille> mark274838: The kdmtheme manager is a module in kcontrol, not system settings, it's in the System Admin section at the bottom.
<mark274838> oh i found it
<mige> #ubuntu-cn
<mark274838> cool
<mark274838> ok well ill have to look at it tomorrow
<mark274838> thanks dude
<ardchoille> yw
<naught101> compiz in kde: I have a "cube", and the rotation is working, but it's only go two sides.
<naught101> my compiz has a plane instead of a cube...
<naught101> anybod know how to get it to look like a cube?
<hume> hi... I find that kubuntu feisty does not recognize an encrypted usb drive when I connect it, and prompt for password, as does Gnome and Xfce. Is there a way to have this function in kde?
<rayniac> hi
<marwan> hello
<z4nD4R> hi all
<ardchoille> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
* ScorpKing waves...
<ardchoille> hi ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hiya ardchoille. :)
<bazhang> so when do they start phasing out the older releases like feisty, etc.?
<bazhang> once gutsy is released, that is..
<ScorpKing> it's so quiet. :( isn't anyone breaking something?
<ardchoille> Each release, except the LTS releases, has 18 months of support, iirc
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Been quiet for almost an hour
<ScorpKing> hmmm. that suck
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: I want to put knoppix, sysresccd, kubuntu, ubuntu and DAL live cd's all on one dvd and be able to boot to a menu that allows you to choose which distro you want to run. Got any ideas about that?
<ardchoille> s/DAL/DSL/
<jussi01> ScorpKing: I could break you... :P
<ScorpKing> hehe
<jussi01> ScorpKing: this time on a sturday is always quiet
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: that could be usefull. let me think a sec...
<jussi01> ardchoille: are they all debian based?
<ardchoille> jussi01: Lemme check
<jussi01> ardchoille: I dont think you could do it though...
<ardchoille> jussi01: sysresccd is slackware based
<ardchoille> and sysresccd is gentoo based
<jussi01> ardchoille: I cant see it happening
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: The Ultimate Boot CD use something like that. maybe you can have a look how they've done it.
<llutz> ardchoille: http://www.linux.com/articles/52927
<ardchoille> That linux.com article talks about a livecd maker that no longer exists
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Interesting: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/customize.html
<ScorpKing> heh, i have 9 seconds lag and can't follow links. i'll try tho. :(
<ardchoille> talks about adding things to UBCD
<ScorpKing> yeah. i managed to follow that one but it's put me on 13s lag. hehe
<ardchoille> lol
<ScorpKing> 1s lag :)
<yeniklasorr> Are all ubuntu servers has latest and same packages
<yeniklasorr> on adept
<ScorpKing> i think so. can't see why they won't.
<stdin> they all update from the main archive, some can be a few hours out of date
<yeniklasorr> stdin thanks
<jussi01> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ScorpKing> this is boring. :P bbl
<roguejedix> Hey, can anyone tell me what's up with my apt-get? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/727738
<snitch-> why is it that everytime a accidentally turn the PC off without shuting it down, my kubuntu will have an error when i turned it on
<snitch-> any idea?
<llutz> snitch-: because your filesystem need a clean shutdown, otherwise they may get damaged and have to be checked
<snitch-> how to repair it?
<llutz> snitch-:try to run fsck  and just don't "accidentally turn the PC off"
<snitch-> ah ok
<snitch-> thanks
<roguejedix> Er, anyone?
<hollandlucas_> hey
<roguejedix> I kinda need the universe repo, too
<hollandlucas_> any idea why they included open office instead of koffice in Kubuntu?
<Lynoure> roguejedix: have not even looked at it yet...
<roguejedix> Oh, sorry
<Lynoure> roguejedix: sometimes quoting the error message you get alongside the pastebin url speeds the response :)
<stdin> roguejedix: try removing all the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/  "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*" then run "sudo apt-get update" again
<roguejedix> Lynoure: I know, but I figured with error messages that long it might qualify as flooding
<roguejedix> stdin: It worked, thanks! What did I do, anyway?
<stdin> roguejedix: sometimes the download has a bad block, and when you try to redownload it tries to resume (not good if the bit you have is bad). so you removed that partial download to start a fresh
<deviance> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<roguejedix> stdin: That makes sense. My ISP's DNS servers went down yesterday when I was updating
<mfonz85> hi all, is there any1??
<pag> !hi | mfonz85
<ubotu> mfonz85: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<RivaeAerya> how do i set dolphin as default file manager?
<mfonz85> hi all guys ;-)
<mfonz85> does any1 knows a bit how to configure anjuta IDE??
<pag> RivaeAerya, kcontrol ->  search for file accosiations -> inode -> folder
<pag> s/folder/directory/  :)
<mfonz85> because i'm having the compile error "gtk/gtk.h no such file or directory"
<mfonz85> and I don't know how to conf anjuta for adding the gtk library :-(
<stdin> tried installing the package?
<mfonz85> yep
<MetaMorfoziS> mfonz85 > try sudo apt-get build-dep anjuta
<stdin> i mean for anjuta
<RivaeAerya> pag: hey, that worked :)
<RivaeAerya> pag: and that makes it the default for everything?
<MetaMorfoziS> this gets and installs the dependancies of anjuta (that needs for compilation)
<stdin> RivaeAerya: in kde, yeah
<mfonz85> yep, all the gtk dev libs installed with adept
<MetaMorfoziS> mfonz85 > ^^
<stdin> mfonz85: have you tried installing anjuta package, "sudo apt-get install anjuta" ?
<mfonz85> trying right now ^^
<mfonz85> sorry guys maybe it is a stupid noob question but I apologize with you, i'm very new in the linux world ;-)
<mfonz85> meanwhile the konsole is working...
<stdin> you should only compile applications as a last resort, if there are no packages available
<mfonz85> same error: gtk/gtk.h not found :-(
<stdin> mfonz85: after you install the anjuta package it's already installed. you don't need to compile it
<stdin> mfonz85: look in the KMenu
<slackern> mfonz85: these installed ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gtk.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<mfonz85> I forgot...i'm trying to compile the auto-generated code of anjuta of a C project in GTK
<mfonz85> no no guys...anjuta is already installed and working ;-)
<stdin> oh ok :)
<mfonz85> everything fine
<mfonz85> but I cant compile anything into it :-(
<stdin> try installing libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk1.2-dev then
<aljoscha> hello, how can i change the target from /dev/cdrom ?
<mfonz85> already done yesterday...installed them with adept, is it ok isn't it??
<mfonz85> but now...the problem i think is with the conf of the project...someway i have to tell anjuta with some linker flags where to find the gtk libraries....
<aljoscha> hi, /dev/cdrom ist pointed to hdd, but i want to change it to hdc - how can i do it?
<stdin> mfonz85: try asking in #anjuta
<mfonz85> there's any1 :-(
<mfonz85> by the way, tnx 4 the help
<zeke> hello all
<zeke> what is the software source for libxine-extracodecs in feisty...I can't seem to install them in gutsy
<stdin> zeke: the package is libxine1-ffmpeg in gutsy
<arash> Hi, is it only me or does the seach function in Konqueror not work? The results are not explained
<HiGenix> Hey guys, how do I make a program run when I log in? Where do I have to put the shortcut to the program?
<zeke> I have that installed, but I still can't play mp3 in amarok or hear anything on movies in kaffeine
<stdin> !autostart | HiGenix
<ubotu> HiGenix: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<stdin> zeke: well, that is the package that plays mp3s
<zeke> hmmm...I'll try it again...
<zeke> thanks
<HiGenix> Thanks ubotu/stdin. :)
<zeke> hoo ha....silly me...pcm volume was muted
<stdin> ;)
<caguva> hola mundo
<zeke> now do you know how to get louder playback from files in acidrip?
<stdin> I don't use acidrip, so no
<stdin> !es | caguva
<ubotu> caguva: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zeke> hmmm...I think it might have something to do with the gain option in the audio tab, but I'm not sure
<zeke> I like to back up my investments
<zeke> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash> zeke, could you listen to several applications making sound before, if not, the problem might be that some program uses the sound output, blocking the others
* uga wonders why gutsy includes RC apps... no matter how beta gutsy is, it's supposed to be released in short
<uga> planning a distro stable release with release candidate apps doesn't sound like a good idea
<stdin> uga: how many linux apps do you think aren't even at version 1.0 yet?
<uga> stdin: one thing is a non 1.0. Another thing is a pre-release
<uga> like gimp for example
<uga> there's stable releases
<uga> why push 1.4 RC
<uga> it's not meant to be used. If you ask in #gimp-devel or whatever, sure they say "use at your own risk"
<stdin> because people demand it, and it's a chance to test it
<uga> heh, testing is good in an alpha release, not for a stable. But hey, that's up to kubuntu maintainer's
<stdin> ubuntu's actually, kubuntu maintainers have little say over non-kde apps
<zeke> it's not that...I got that fixed...It's just that personally owned movies that I back up using acidrip have very low playback volume
<uga> stdin: heh, right
<GuHHH> can anyone help me? i can't unzip a file: http://paste.debian.net/38933
<uga> GuHHH: it's either a broken zip file, or not a zip file at all
<uga> GuHHH: try "file filename.zip"
<zeke> so if I'm running a 32bit os on a 64bit processor, can I run a 64bit os using..say...vmware etc...?
<uga> zeke: uhm... I believe it's possible, but not too sure
<zeke> just have to try it?
<zeke> heh
<stdin> I don't think you can't run a 64bit virtual machine on a 32bit OS
<uga> I have the 64bit version here, so I can't tell, sorry
<zeke> I'll just try it out and make a post somewhere if it works...not getting my hopes up though
<GuHHH> uga: i tried rename it to iso, but it says itsnt a iso9660 file ;/
<uga> GuHHH: have you tried "file filename.zip" yet?
<GuHHH> uga: uphuck_10.4.9_v1.4i_r3.iso.zip: data
<uga> stdin: when I tried running a 64bit os on 32bit machine it actually didn't work (obviously), but it was checking for the cpu support iirc, rather than os support
<uga> stdin: I don't see why vista 32 for example can't run linux 64
<uga> (as far as the cpu is 64bit)
<uga> zeke: heh sure. let us know
<uga> GuHHH: that's not a zip file
<stdin> uga: I'm thinking no because the the guest OS will try sending 64bit requests to the 32bit kernel (square peg, round hole scenario)
<uga> GuHHH: try "less uphuck....iso.zip" it may contain text?
<GuHHH> uga: nothing
<uga> stdin: I believe cpu executions run stright though, pass through
<uga> stdin: else the vm would be too slow
<stdin> uga: no, goes through a kernel driver, has to
<zeke> well, it is an AMD, if it has any chance of working at all...
<uga> stdin: bet a coffee? =)
<uga> zeke: ouch =)
<stdin> uga: yep :)
<uga> GuHHH: nothing? what's the file size.
<uga> GuHHH: it sounds like you got a corrupt file
<GuHHH> 1gb
<GuHHH> uga: i download it through torrent, i found it hard to be corrupted
<uga> maybe the source file was corrupt
<uga> or it's some newer "zip" format
<uga> wasn't there a zip7 or zip9?
<uga> strange that less doesn't show anything though
<uga> and that file doesn't recognise the file type
<stdin> unless it's a partial download
<uga> stdin: "But will it also run my 64-bit VM inside a 32-bit host? Point, click, launch.Believe it or not, it is working! I will post a screenshot tomorrow as I do not have access"
<uga> stdin: so where do I pick up my coffee? :P
<uga> from this forum http://blogs.msdn.com/volkerw/archive/2005/11/02/488540.aspx
<stdin> uga: I'll get you a cyber coffee ;)
<uga> I expected that anyway. it can just use the vmware driver to push any command straight to the cpu
<uga> and it can be both 32 bit and 64bit ready
<uga> stdin: lol
<uga> zeke: newer amd cpus only are meant to support vmware 64 bit. What's the age of your cpu?
<uga> all intels seem to, thanks to the virtualisation specific ops
<uga> zeke: btw, have I met you before? that nick... kde?
<zeke> ummm..no telling...I just got the comp a few days ago, but there's no telling how long it's been on display at the local radioshack
<uga> or maybe it was zecke
<zeke> might have been me
<uga> that guy was a kde-dev, iirc
<zeke> it had...gasp...vista on it...took that off and threw on xp purely for music writing purposes
<uga> lol
<zeke> vista's alright for the average consumer who has lots of time to wait...or big bucks to get a proper computer
<zeke> I have neither
<hollandlucas> zeke: vista's not alright
<hollandlucas> ;-)
<uga> well, I have a proper computer now, but vista won't touch it ;)
<zeke> notice I said average consumer...
<zeke> we are the cream of the crop here
<uga> lol
<hollandlucas> the "average consumer" should use XP (if he/she *has to* use Windows)
<zeke> well I "have to" since the emu10k2 driver isn't yet compatible with linux
<zeke> though I wish it was
<zeke> I'd drom MS like a hot potato
<hollandlucas> I don't use Windows ;-
<hollandlucas> only Linux + OS X
<uga> heh, O-S-Ucks
<hollandlucas> 9.9
<zeke> yeah...I use it purely for music writing purposes...otherwise it would be 7.10 all the way
<uga> I'll never forget my first experience with it, trying to burn a music CD. Being unable, and going back to my linux laptop, use cdrecord...
<zeke> lol
<hollandlucas> uga: that's not a problem with the OS
<uga> it was too complex
<hollandlucas> uga: you were just used to doing it differently
<uga> hollandlucas: well, I thought... okay, osx is great, no burning apps, so, it must be easy... drag and drop to the CD
<uga> well, no, didn't work
<hollandlucas> uga: you can burn CDs with OS X
<hollandlucas> without any extra apps
<zeke> I have some hardware being delivered...my old comp is going to become a new mythbox
<uga> how am I supposed to guess taht I need to open a music playing app to burn a CD???
<hollandlucas> Right click -> New Burn Folder -> Drag all your files in there and press burn
<zeke> you can do that with xp too
<uga> hollandlucas: I tried for 20 mins or so
<hollandlucas> lol
<uga> then I'm told you do that through iTunes, now
<uga> stupid os...
<hollandlucas> uga: OS X is my favourite OS
<uga> hollandlucas: it's only ready for geeks though. for very skilled computer users ;P
<hollandlucas> lol
<zeke> I was going to use my mom's old old comp for the mythbox, but it turned out to be grossly inadequate
<hollandlucas> the opposite is true
<hollandlucas> my mum uses OS X
<zeke> dell xps m400s
<hollandlucas> and she used to use XP
<hollandlucas> she says OS X feels more intuitive
<hollandlucas> and she's by far not a geek ;-)
<zeke> 225mhz processor with 32mb ram
<uga> heh, a bit limited, yes =)
<uga> hollandlucas: trying to DoS me through ctcp-pings?
<hollandlucas> uga: yes
<hollandlucas> *joking*
<zeke> does DSL have a 64bit version?
<hollandlucas> zeke: as far as I know: no
<hollandlucas> no mention of a 64-bit version on their site
<zeke> hrms...
<uga> zeke: dsl? is that a proggie?
<uga> zeke: all 32bit linux apps I tried here work out of the box
<uga> on 64bit
<uga> (and 64bit os)
<zeke> damn small linux
<uga> ah heh
<uga> zeke: "Damn Small Linux has been demonstrated on a system with a 233Mhz processor with 16mb of Memory"
<uga> you're on the edge with a 225 32MB
<ubuntu_> hoz do i get to the xorg fileM
<stdin> what file ?
<ubuntu_> xorg
<stdin> the config file or what?
<ubuntu_> the file it self by doind kdesu --kqte /.../xorg
<ubuntu_> kate
<stdin> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<Fahuadai> Can someone please tell me how to modify my system menu button so i can add a sub menu on the /home folder.  ie.  /home/pictures  &  /home/music
<ubuntu_> stdin: does running a live cd tells u the default of the horizontal and vertical of your screen
<stdin> ubuntu_: I have a laptop here, it only has one
<zeke> vmware tells me I need IIS to work
<ubuntu_> stdin: i; on a cd-live the xorg file is not showing wen i do kdesu --kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> im
<stdin> ubuntu_: it's "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  not --kate
<ubuntu_> oh
<ubuntu_> stdin: my display is 1280x784 how do i get it back to 1280x1024
<ubuntu_> got to go
<uga> Fahuadai: heh, I can't find out where the menu is, myself, either
<uga> Fahuadai: it's possibly not in your /home. I tried grepping through the whole .kde and I didn't find those entries. one of them ought to be system:/
<uga> or rather, contain it
<arash> Hi, is it only me or does the search function in Konqueror not work? There never are results found, can I search on NTFS drives?
<crackhead_25> question: i have a lacie external hard drive ntfs. i was trying to setup fstab so that i could read and write to this ext hd with ntfs-3g, instead of typical ntfs. i went to fstab and added a line which described sdb1, the device node for it.. it was already mounting.. i created a new dir in the media folder for that device node with ntfs-3g.. the directory was there. however, neither that directory nor the original lacie ext folder
<crackhead_25> shows any folders/files/data from the ext hd now.. although it did before.. thoughts?
<Bauldrick> anyone help me setup cedega on 64bit? I have it running and it 'appears' to install games, but I get an error when trying to run them
<crackhead_25> nevermind
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
* abominius away
<caotic> Hi there!
<caotic> I am looking for someone to explain me about python language, to know how to install, and use the scripts on python.
<Jucato> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> caotic: try ##python (or #python )
<caotic> thank's
<caotic> !
<tomi> how to install mp3 support for amarock ?
<jpatrick> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kubuntu> does anyone have an idea why my wireless device suddenley isn't detected?
<Kubuntu> it works fine when i boot up with the live cd but when i boot up with my harddrive there is no recognition?
<cj_> does iwconfig show it?
<cj_> or ifconfig
<emilsedgh> !wifi | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kubuntu> after a hd boot when i open system settings -> network settings the only thing showing is etho
<Kubuntu> but using the live cd both etho and atho come up
<martinus> Hi, has anyone managed to fix bug #131133 here?
<Kubuntu> thanks for the wifidocs i'll giveit a shot
<Jucato> what bug would that be?
<stdin> Launchpad bug 131133 in dell "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700 pci id 8086:284b" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131133
<RivaeAerya> I have a question: I use my PC for watching media, playing music, browsing the interwebs, doing schoolwork, playing games, taking notes, (maybe) listening to radio's, downloading from torrents, chatting on MSN, seeking guitar tabs on the internet, drawing on the computer, reading e-books, checking news about my favorite topics, maintaining my website (a wordpress blog), and playing flash games. Now, my question is: what are good
<RivaeAerya> applications for KDE for all those tasks?
<tomi> are u using kubuntu 7.04?
<RivaeAerya> yes
<Jucato> RivaeAerya: kaffeine, amarok, konqueor (or firefox if you want), what kind of school work? what kind of games? basket, amarok, ktorrent, kopete, dunno, Krita/GIMP/Inkscape, kpdf, akregator/knode, quanta/konqueror, konqueror
<RivaeAerya> Feisty Fawn
<Jucato> RivaeAerya: not all of those are KDE apps
<tomi> well u have akmost all of them included
<Jucato> and I followed the order in which you asked them
<emilsedgh> there are a few applications for guitar tabs, kguitar os something like this, search on kde-apps.org RivaeAerya
<hero> if you disable the border in the advanced options of a window's title bar, how do you get it back?
<Jucato> oh I misread, "seeking guitar tabs" = browsing the internet = konqueror
<RivaeAerya> Jucato: School work: Reports of films, homework, my portfolio, and more. Games: adventure, RPG, and puzzle games.
<Jucato> hero: press Alt+F3 to get the menu
<hero> awesome
<hero> thanks
<emilsedgh> RivaeAerya: if you want KDE Games, games.kde.org :)
<Jucato> RivaeAerya: schoolwork = koffice or openoffice.org
<Jucato> for games.. lots of those.
<Jucato> but not all are KDE apps anyway
<hero> Jucato: can you disable the scrollbar in xchat, but still have functionality (for instance, be able to scroll with mouse wheel or page up/down)?
<Jucato> hero: don't know. I don't use xchat...
<hero> ok
<hero> just thought i'd ask since #xchat is idle
<Jucato> try Ubuntu... although the version of xchat in ubuntu is gnome-ified I think
<RivaeAerya> Jucato: okay :) my website is a Wordpress blog, hosted on wordpress.com. I place photo's on there, youtube video's of my favorite music, and misc youtube video's. What program is good for that one?
<Jucato> Konqueror = web browser
<Jucato> Firefox too (not KDE)
<hero> the xchat that is not xchat-gnome is superior
<Jucato> like I said, I don't use it :)
* emilsedgh always sticks with KDE Applications
<RivaeAerya> Jucato: what do you use?
<RivaeAerya> Jucato: firefox behaves weirdly for me
<Jucato> Konqueror
<Jucato> for all those you described
<Jucato> except that WP (not .com) in konqueror acts a bit funky
<RivaeAerya> yeah, true
<Jucato> but I still use it :)
<BonBonTheJon> I'm having a problem with Gutsy and NVIDIA binary drivers, I ran nvidia-xconfig, xorg.conf says I'm using nvidia, but the NVIDIA control center says I'm not using the nvidia drivers. Any ideas?
<arash> alternatives to Kghostview (for pdf)?, It seems like Kghostview won't zoom and for some reason
<Jucato> kpdf for pdf
<Jucato> kghostview is actually a postscript (ghostcript) viewer...
<ceadda> heya folks
<ceadda> anyone here ever use/tru Wubi?
<arash> Jucato, ah, works fine! thanks
<martinus> BonBonTheJon: under driver in xorg.conf, does it say nv or nvidia?
<ombra85> Ho kubuntu Gutsy ed ho aggiornato il kernel a 2.6.22-13 ed ho avuto dei problemi che sono comparsi anche nel kernel 2.6.22-12:
<ombra85>  cio quando riavvio mi reinstallo dirver nvidia e ed  ok, entro senza dovermi loggare.Quando esco per forza col termina sessione crasha x ed al riavvio non parte x
<ombra85> Non parte perch dice che i driver ed i moduli non hanno la stessa versione
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ombra85> Excuse me!
<romulo> ardchoille... still here? :) you don't like sleep?
<silveira_neto> people, I have a camera device plugged in my USB. When I type 'lsusb' I Got "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07b4:0109 Olympus Optical Co., Ltd". KDE recognizes it but fail to mount it. In Gnome it works fine. How can I mount it by comand line?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> someone using amaranths compiz-fusion? installed here but don't get any effetcs.
<DexterF> ps ax shows compize --replace running, but nothing
<DexterF> free ati driver, used to work with older version
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: type cat /proc/partitions to see what is the device name of your usb card
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: Maybe /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1 ...
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: If you got the correct device name type:
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: /dev/sdb1 is just an example...
<llutz> as user use: pmount /dev/sdXY
<silveira_neto> thanks
<sahin_h> llutz: Yep, I'm an old fashined guy. ;-)
<llutz> sahin_h: me too, but pmount has some advantages so i learn to use this modern stuff ;)
<sahin_h> Sorry, so I'm an old-fashioned guy
<sahin_h> llutz: I'm going to learn more about this pmount.
<silveira_neto> strange, all my devices in /proc/partitions are hdc, hdc1 ... nothing like sda1
<llutz> silveira_neto: then that Olympus isn't recognized as mass-storage device
<anna_> test
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: Yes, that's the problem.
<silveira_neto> llutz, but gnome does it.
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: Try to use digikam to recognize your camera.
<silveira_neto> I'll try now
<sahin_h> silveira_neto: My Canon EOS350 not recognized as usb mass storage, however I can download my images with digikam.
<llutz> sahin_h: common Canon issue
<sahin_h> llutz: This isn't a bug, this is a feature! You know... ;-)
* llutz hates featuritis
<caris_mere> I'm having difficulties using my cdrom...it says "could not read"
<jMerliN> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jMerliN> gay ubot
<jMerliN> :(
<silveira_neto> KDe tries to open my camera in Konqueror with "camera://Olympus X-450@[usb:001,003] /"
<silveira_neto> and fail
<momal> Anyone here happen to know of a command line id3 (mp3) tag editor? need it to support utf-8 and parameters on it to edit the tags
<caris_mere> What would be a reason why my cdrom can find the title of the cd and info, but can't read it?
<llutz> momal: id3tag
<ardchoille> romulo: Sleep? What's that?
<bazhang> hahaha
<zeke> hoo ha
<silveira_neto> ops, Digikam now worked \o/ \o/ \o/ !!
<momal> llutz: thanks will try it out
<bazhang> yes!
* ScorpKing thinks sleep is a luxury ...
<zeke> you CAN run a 64bit os on VMWare from a 32bit os
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: I agree
<romulo> ardchoille: hahaha... did you see the solution for my problem with mplayer?
<ScorpKing> hehe :D
<ardchoille> romulo: No, what was it?
<romulo> the vo device problem wasn't fixed, but the subtitle size... see:
<romulo> ardchoille
<Kubuntu> can anyone help me "claim" my wireless card?
<romulo> ardchoille: mplayer -fs -zoom -subfont-autoscale 2 -subfont-osd-scale 4 -subfont-text-scale 3 -subfont-blur 2 <name-of-file>.avi
<romulo> :)
<waylandbill> Kubuntu: tell the world it is yours and noone else's ;-)
<boliar> hi
<Kubuntu> i've allready tried that!
<ardchoille> romulo: wow!
<boliar> does anybody uses a cable modem and the connection with it is from the USB port???
<waylandbill> boliar: is that all your isp offers? sometimes you can ask for an ethernet one.
<boliar> yes
<Kubuntu> the thing is when i "lshw" it says that the network:0 is UNCLAIMED
<boliar> but I need to use the usb option
<boliar> I can use the ethernet, but it is used by another computer
<boliar> so the USB port is for the second
<Kubuntu> my wireless works booting up from the live cd, but not from the hdrive
<llutz> boliar: buy a $5 hub/switch
<boliar> on windows PC's it works with  this kind of conn.
<boliar> :)
<boliar> this is not an option
<ScorpKing> cat /var/log/messages | grep suspend - say - Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ... - wtf?
<waylandbill> boliar: why do you /need/ to use the usb? if the ethernet dsl modem doesn't have more than one port, you just attach a hub to it and all ethernet computers can use the connection all at the same time.
<boliar> the usb port has static IP
<boliar> and the other too
<llutz> ScorpKing: grep -i suspend /var/log/messages       (useless use of cat)
<waylandbill> boliar: so use a router instead of a hub an the router will give you dhcp addresses.
<boliar> waylandbill: I know for that, but the one port is used for the server pc
<ScorpKing> llutz: ty. :)
<boliar> waylandbill: and the other is used for DC++ server
<boliar> waylandbill: but they will be not real addresses
<boliar> thats the problem
<waylandbill> boliar: port forward the wan address to the internal address. most routers easily allow this
<boliar> ok
<Kubuntu> pls help?
<boliar> I will make it with port forwarding
<boliar> but I wanted to know can I connect it true USB
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a commandline version of AIM?
<llutz> shadowhywind: messenger? finch
<shadowhywind> yah, will look into finch
<shadowhywind> so finch is just gaim/pidgin then?
<llutz> shadowhywind: yep, cmdline-pidgin
<shadowhywind> very nice, do you know if finch has the same functionallity as pidgin (aka plugins and stuff)
<llutz> shadowhywind: sry, no idea
<shadowhywind> ok, guess i will just have to install it and find out, hehe, worst case i just have to remove the package
<llutz> that's how it goes
<delagrandy> how do I configure samba to work with xp
<delagrandy> anyone here
<ubunturos> !samba | delagrandy
<ubotu> delagrandy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shadowhywind> what is the command to install a .deb package from the commandline?
<llutz> shadowhywind: dpkg -i package.deb
<shadowhywind> thanks! some how i can't seam to find finch in apt, so i had download the package instead
<blekos> hi, how i can use CNR with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> shadowhywind: Have you checked the repos to see if that package is there before manually installing it?
<emilsedgh> blekos: what you want to do?
<shadowhywind> i did and it can't find it, But searching the webpage repo list it says that it is in there
<ardchoille> shadowhywind: Ah, ok. Good job in checking the repos first.
<blekos> good question, I am under the impression that i could have access to more programs
<ardchoille> enable the universe and multiverse repos and there's tons of stuff :)
<Doctor_Nick> ill enable you
<jMerliN> how do i set the default web application?
<bazhang> jMerliN: as in not Konqueror?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Default Applications (only KDE apps obey these settings)
<jussi01> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<STRALIS> Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi
<jMerliN> bazhang: yes
<jussi01> !it | STRALIS
<ubotu> STRALIS: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<STRALIS> un nuovo kubuntiano (nella cacca) tra voi
<jMerliN> i uninstalled konqueror and now i want firefox to be the default
<STRALIS> ops sorry
<ardchoille> jMerliN: What are you using for a file manager?
<jussi01> jMerliN: system settings -> default applications
<roger> hello
<bazhang> roger: hi!
<roger> I've been trying to mount a usb key. Not having any luck
<ardchoille> What's the name of the twin-pane file manager for kde? I thought it was kommander but that's the wrong name
<llutz> krusader
<ardchoille> That's it, thanks llutz
<jMerliN> ardchoille: dolphin
<niyado> hola
<ardchoille> jMerliN: Ah, ok.
<niyado> tengo dos particiones en un disco duro de 80gb, la mitad para kubuntu 7.10 y ubuntu 7.04, como puedo hacer para borrar una de esas dos particiones??
<Jucato> !ies | niyado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !es | niyado
<ubotu> niyado: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> sorry
<niyado> thx
<ceritus> so can anyone help me with my wireless card? i've been through the wiki but can't seem to solve the problem
<strog_> how can i format a HD that has like 3 partitions
<strog_> the filesystem should be FAT32
<jMerliN> am about to download steam and play cs on here lol :P
<ceritus> so can anyone help me with my wireless card? i've been through the wiki but can't seem to solve the problem
<HELP> Hi, could somebody help me?
<HELP> Please, I'm getting 'NTLDR is missing' error.
<llutz> HELP: ask in #windows
<HELP09> The problem is that I dual booted with KDE and XP
<HELP09> and I tried to format the ext3 partition on xp
<boliar> hi, why it gives me this http://pastebin.com/d6714fe31 when I am trying to compile kernel ?
<boliar> I have made menuconfiguring but it can give to celan it
<tom1502> hi, kann mir jemand helfen amarok zujm mp3 abspielen zu bewegen?
<llutz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> !de | tom1502
<ubotu> tom1502: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tom1502> oh, sry, sure... thought i've joined the germand channel
<tom1502> well, how can i get amarok to play mp3?
<llutz> !mp3 | tom1502
<ubotu> tom1502: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uzer> RUS
<tom1502> thx
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<BluesKaj> tom1502, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<bazhang> stdin: what's the command for mongolian?
<tom1502> ah, ffmepg
<bazhang> sorry for the ot.
<stdin> bazhang: not sure
<tom1502> feel like a beginner with KDE
<stdin> don'r know if there is one bazhang
<BluesKaj> tom1502, or libxine-extracodecs
<tom1502> i've already installed those
<BluesKaj> tom1502, what version of kubuntu ?
<tom1502> 7.04
<BluesKaj> ok libxine1-ffmpeg is the one
<tom1502> amarok doesnt play mp3
<BluesKaj> tom1502, logout and in again
<Jucato> tom1502: installed "libxine-extracodecs" already?
<tom1502> Jucato yes
<Jucato> try restarting amarok?
<tom1502> oh, logout?1
<tom1502> compiz sholdnt hav4e influence on this
<Jucato> no it shouldn't.
<bazhang> stdin: there isn't but there is one on (bug #1) haha
<Jucato> tom1502: have you tried restaring amarok?
<tom1502> sure
<Jucato> and still doesn't work after that?
<Jucato> strange..
<tom1502> nope
<tom1502> ill be back in a second, just logout and login again...
<ksivaji> is there any risk in upgrading from feisty to gusty ?
<llutz> ksivaji: sure, gutsy is still beta
<ksivaji> ho ...
<tom1502> still doesnt work :(
<tom1502> anyone an idea?
<BluesKaj> ok tom1502, do you see the tune in the playlist and you just aren't getting any sound ?
<tom1502> nope, i've got the welcome track and to mp3 files in the list. it plays the welcome thing, and if i press next it jumps to mp3#1, mp3#2 and then ends
<tom1502> but the welcome thing works
<jMerliN> hi
<pag> tom1502, sorry for being sceptical, but what does " apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs " return?
<pag> !hi | jMerliN
<ubotu> jMerliN: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tom1502> may i paste the few lines here?
<pag> !paste | tom1502
<ubotu> tom1502: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tom1502> yeah i know
<tom1502> thats why i asked
<tom1502> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39769/
<tom1502> looks quite good to me
<pag> tom1502, it does. try installing " libxine1-ffmpeg " too..
<tom1502> already installed
<tom1502> version 1.1.4-2...
<BluesKaj> doesn't look right to me tom1502
<tom1502> not?
<tom1502> whats the matter?
<BluesKaj> it should name the application
<tom1502> ?
<tom1502> u mean the first line?
<tom1502> libxine-... : ??
<tom1502> didnt copy thatone
<pag> tom1502, is amarok using xine engine? (settings -> engines)
<tom1502> yup
<tom1502> already checked that
<pag> tom1502, did you install those packages manually, or via somekind of metapackage?
<tom1502> well, the extracodecs package
<tom1502> via the tool - adept?!
<tom1502> (only remebe synaptics from GNOME... or emerge ^^)
<Beyer> Any ideas how to get the goddamn linux notice my mp3player... It's Creative Zen Vision M, 30gb
<BluesKaj> !language | Beyer
<ubotu> Beyer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> Beyer, usb connect ?
<Beyer> Oh... sorry for the christian people.
<Beyer> Yes
<tom1502> no ideas anyone?
<pag> tom1502, you could try re-installing those packages.. "sudo apt-get remove libxine-extracodecs libxine1-ffmpeg; sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libxine1-ffmpeg"
<tom1502> lets see
<tom1502> no success
<pag> Beyer, gnomad2 could work..
<tom1502> ok, thx anyway... gotta go now
<BluesKaj> Beyer, have you checked System Menu/Storage Media
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to fix Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory messages?
<poison--> !jpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> how can i preview pics with konquie?
<ardchoille> poison--: View > Preview
<poison--> dat i know... but it only shows a grey pic
<ardchoille> poison--: I don't know then.. it shows pics here but I turned it off.
<poison--> !Konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> wtf
<ubuntu__> i have na problem with an encrypted root install!where should i go for help?
<ubuntu__> my system decrypted my root but then waits
<Bauldrick> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> don't mess with ubotu, he's in a bad mood :p
<Jucato> ah but it doesn't know anything about something....
<bsm> hi, I'm using gutsy with latest updates and cannot run openoffice.org
<ardchoille> stdin: That's due to lack of botsnacks
<ardchoille> bsm: join #ubuntu+1
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stdin> for being a good bot
<stdin> mostly
<ardchoille> :)
<Jucato> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ardchoille> haha
<LjL> that one's lame :P
<stdin> !opsnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<stdin> </botabuse>
<llutz> watch you cholesterol!
* Jucato considers... 
<llutz> +r
<poison--> lol
<poison--> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<victor_> hello
<NickPresta> hi
<uga> re
<trogdor> damn there actually people here
<trogdor> hello
<BluesKaj> heh, don't damn us if you want help :)
<trogdor> I was wondering about these new effects features in kde4
<neil_kubuntu> Hello all
<trogdor> what exactly is that all about?
<stdin> ^they aren't people, just convincing robots
<BluesKaj> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<trogdor> stdin: exactly! I see bot people >,>
<neil_kubuntu> I am trying to install SynCE, so that I can sync my WM6 device with Kubuntu, and have been told that I need to "In your Linux kernel, make sure you have enabled usbserial, ipaq, and PPP support for async serial ports."
<trogdor> BluesKaj: nah in relation to compiz-fusion, they adding some of that code into kde4?
<neil_kubuntu> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction, please?
<BluesKaj> trogdor, dunno I haven't explored KDE4 all that much
<trogdor> neil_kubuntu: if its there then its enabled, compile your own kernel if you don't want stuff enabled
<neil_kubuntu> trogdor - so I should (somehow) check my kernel, to see if those modules are present? If they are, then, it should be enabled?
<trogdor> BluesKaj: I thought it was kinda a joke seeing as compiz fusion is very bulky and unstable so far still in development. I mean kde already a coupling mess
<BluesKaj> telling ppl to compile their own kernel is abit of overkill, trogdor
<trogdor> neil_kubuntu: just try it see if it works, I dunno where you would check for that stuff
<trogdor> BluesKaj: I told him not to, he said he wanted to
<BluesKaj> anyway , naptime for me
<trogdor> neil_kubuntu: which kernel you using? "uname -r"
<neil_kubuntu> trogdor - dmesg isn't printing the information which the guide I am religiously following shows, so, my guess is that it is not enabled yet
<neil_kubuntu> 2.6.20-16-generic
<trogdor> neil_kubuntu: usbserial- flash sticks, ipaq- no clue, ppp- dial up stuff
* abominius saluti
<neil_kubuntu> Thanks, trogdor - the modules are used to establish communications to a Windows Mobile device
<neil_kubuntu> ipaq is the module for WM handhelds, I think
<trogdor> neil_kubuntu: I found this article about ipaq http://www.handhelds.org/handhelds-faq/handhelds-faq.html sounds awesome
<neil_kubuntu> Thanks, trogdor- much appreciated. Looks like I should Google each of the modules independently
<trogdor> neil_kubuntu: try doing updatedb as root then locate ipaq see if you find anything on your system related to that
<neil_kubuntu> trogdor- just fyi, that guide is for running Linux on an iPAQ, rather than syncing an iPAQ with Linux - however, interesting stuff anyway :)
<robinson> hey, guys. Just did a clean install of 7.10 beta on my laptop
<robinson> anyone having an issue with the volume control not actually lowering the volume?
<robinson> it shows it graphically going down, but i have to open the mixer and turn down the PCM channel instead
<stdin> #ubuntu+1 is for gutsy help
<robinson> sorry
<minuoh> hi, is there a way safely downgrade to feisty? in gutsy my wireless stopped working and resume from suspend crashes all the time...
<pag> !downgrade | minuoh
<stdin> !downgrade | minuoh
<ubotu> minuoh: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<stdin> who won?
<minuoh> ok.,... what could be a reason for wireless networks stop showing in knetworkmanager? i still can see them in wifi-radar
* pag didn't know there was competition of some sort :)
<stdin> minuoh: #ubuntu+1 is the gutsy support channel
<navets> help: how do I burn a cd iso on a dvd? is it even possible?
<minuoh> ok, general question: is there a way to work with wifi from console?
<Zombine> navets you just do it.  Most burn apps will let you.
<navets> Zombine: will it work with k3b? also will it work as if it was a iso CD?
<stdin> navets: just choose to burn a DVD ISO from k3b
<dthacker> minuoh: you can up/down the interface from console, and set adresses and gateways.  what are you trying to accomplish?
<minuoh> dthacker: choose which network to connect to?
<stdin> minuoh: use iwconfig
<minuoh> knetworkmanager stopped working with wireless
<Zombine> navets: Yeah.  burn a CD image, but put a DVD in.  I don't know for sure if it works on k3b, but it couldn't hurt to try.
<poison--> im getting this msg when trying to access my linux share from the share machine: 6486: tree connect failed ( in samba)
<minuoh> so i'm trying to figure out the problem
<poison--> any ideas?
<dthacker> minuoh: I don't know of a utility that does that at command line.
<dthacker> minuoh: but that doesn't mean one doesn't exist.
<Zombine> Also, my Realtek wifi card has WEP/WPA capabilities, but Ubuntu seems to think otherwise.
<navets> stdin: ok, i will try it out, thanks.
<minuoh> stdin: thanks, how do i work with wpa from console?
<Zombine> I didn't see a driver for my model of card, so not really sure what to do...
<stdin> minuoh: using wpa_supplicant I think
<minuoh> ok i think i found: wpa_*
<minuoh> i'm trying to understand... the led for wifi is off, means interface is not powered right? but then how wifi-radar sees the networks?
<stdin> minuoh: the LED may be driver controlled, doesn't mean it's on or off
<navets> hey guys burning the cd IsO on a dvd worked. I have a question tho, could you burn more then 1 iso on a dvd since its so big?
<stdin> maybe with a multisession disk, but I've never tried
<sub[t] rnl> I'm sure you can burn more than one .iso as data files
<sub[t] rnl> but you'll have to have a way to mount it virtually
<ladyofthenight^^> t
<navets> k thanks guys
<maverick> does anyone know of widgets for linux rather than gDesklets or SuoerKaramba ?!!
<maverick> an no screenlets i don't use composites
<maverick> composits
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone.
<jpatrick> hi
<emilsedgh> hey nosrednaekim
<asfak> i want to install flash plugin manually to konqueror. how do i do that. I installed libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and got firefox flashplayer installed. but how to install in konq ?
* nosrednaekim dies from taking the SAT.
<nosrednaekim> so what problems are afloat?
<emilsedgh> astan: install flashplugin-nonfree from adept
<emilsedgh> asfak: install flashplugin-nonfree from adept manager
<alex_> hola
<asfak> i know that, but any manual installation hint. (actualy i am dialup user and getting adept manager to retrieve all source take 3-4 hours. and this is my new installation
<alex_> alguien en espaniol?
<adz21c> asfak: you need to enter that location into the place for konq to scan for plugins
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: heya!
<alex_> okk, muchas gracias!
<nosrednaekim> asfak: konqueror toolbar->settings->plugins
<asfak> i did that too. but still does not work. plugin is scanned and seen there.
* nosrednaekim waves tiredly to bazhang
<Dr_willis> maverick,  i was thinking opera had some desktop gizmoa
<Dr_willis> maverick,  i was thinking opera had some desktop gizmos
<nosrednaekim> asfak: on the other tab, did you enable it?
<asfak> let me check
<asfak> ok, the problem solved
<asfak> thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> asfak: wasn't enabled?
<bootsmorris> can i get compiz working in kubuntu i tried it but it wont work
<asfak> no it was enabled, but i forgot to restart.
<nosrednaekim> bootsmorris: yeah... you can. where is it stuck?
<nosrednaekim> asfak:  ah :)
<snellpojke> what is the different betwen ubuntu and kubuntu `?
<snellpojke> :P
<bazhang> kde?
<asfak> how do i view quicktime in firefox ? (enabled in konq )
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu | snellpojke
<ubotu> snellpojke: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<snellpojke> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<snellpojke> ok ty
<snellpojke> do it take more ram than ubuntu
<snellpojke> ?
<nosrednaekim> snellpojke: no
<nosrednaekim> snellpojke: from my tests, not really
<snellpojke> ok
<bazhang> gpu maybe
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: not really.
<snellpojke> much lesser than xp?
<bazhang> less than vista...
<nosrednaekim> snellpojke: GPU or ram?
<snellpojke> ram
<bazhang> much much less than Mac or Windows.
<nosrednaekim> Zelut: That Jucato...
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I agree
<snellpojke> so my celeron 256 ram is not going to lag so much like xp
<snellpojke> xD
<DaSkreech> What are we talking about?
<bazhang> snellpojke: I have a Mac OS X intel core duo with 2GB of ram, and a Thinkpad with 2GB of ram, and guess which is faster?
<DaSkreech> snellpojke: With care nope
<snellpojke> ok
<Dr_willis> snellpojke,  with that low end a system - you Might want to look into some veryt minimal linux disrtos.
<tristan_> Hey, are the ubuntu packports down or something? I'm having trouble updating from them.
<Dr_willis> tristan_,  been a lot of updates and server load last 3-5 days .
<bazhang> 256 ram is not going to be very fun though. probably want to up that at least to 512, or 1GB.
<snellpojke> but it isnt my computer
<snellpojke> xD
<Dr_willis> Puppy, DSL, or FeatherLinux.  may be best for that low end a box.
<nosrednaekim> xubuntu is good too
<tristan_> Dr_willis: It's cool, seems to work now.
<bazhang> xubuntu is not that good.
<nosrednaekim> I had ti running well on a 333mhz with 92MB of ram
<sub[t] rnl> nosrednaekim: nice
<nosrednaekim> sub[t] rnl: I was very surprised, yes
<sub[t] rnl> linux is so versital, thats what makes it great
<bazhang> no doubt
<savetheWorld> e
<bazhang> ?
<sub[t] rnl> lower end ram might want to stay away from kde as a window manager, but I'm thinking 256 megs of ram is plenty for kde and ubuntu in general
<Dr_willis> that - in the  end IS the defacto-stregenth of Linux. :)
<sub[t] rnl> Dr_willis: agreed
<savetheWorld> just a silent e, effectively nothing.. :)
<bazhang> xfce
<Dr_willis> Specilization is for Insects. :)
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<bazhang> savetheWorld: what's your question?
<tomi> can somebody help me pls with damn nvidia GF MX 440 driver. step by stap how to check what driver is installed is it the right driver, if not uninstall that and install the right one, and then config the resolution and the refresh rate. PLS
<Lynoure> How can I change the colour of the Amarok analyzer?
<snellpojke> so what linux do you recomend for my computer
<Dr_willis> tomi,  try installing 'restricted-manager' and let it install them?
<DaSkreech> bazhang: Were you asking something last night?
<snellpojke> thats dont take much ram
<DaSkreech> I recall having an answer for someting you said but you had gone
<Dr_willis> snellpojke,  xubuntu if you want a ubuntu variant.
<tomi> Dr_willis pls step by steb because im new to linux
<Dr_willis> tomi,  you have read the '!nvidia' wiki factoid yet?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> DaSkreech: yeah haha how to get a vista box to boot a kubuntu install box--my brain couldn't get around changing the bios
<tomi> !nvidias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomi> !nvidia
<snellpojke> Dr_willis
<snellpojke> ok
<snellpojke> ty
<DaSkreech> bazhang: press F11/F12 at the bios info screen
<Dr_willis> tomi,  fire up the package manager, install 'restricted-manager' run it with 'sudo resricted-manager' check the proper drivers for it to install/use/ restatrt/reboot machine
<tarsonis> Hey, is it possible to remap the XF86VolumeUp/Down keys? I don't find them mapped somewhere in the kcontrol...
<tarsonis> I am using kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> tarsonis: yeah... in Kmix
<DaSkreech> !kdesu | tomi
<ubotu> tomi: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sub[t] rnl> Lynoure: have you looking around in the apearance tab in the settings?
<nosrednaekim> tarsonis: what do you want them mapped to?
<snellpojke> do you know what happened when i was trying to boot ubuntu yesterday ? i put a link wait
<bazhang> DaSkreech: thanks! I got it going--man vista is a mess! wiped that baby off right away.
<tarsonis> nosrednaekim, my new Software Volume control I created
<DaSkreech> bazhang:  it gets worse as time goes on :)
<nosrednaekim> tarsonis: you mean you want it to call a shell command?
<tarsonis> nope
<bazhang> DaSkreech: you have to use it? eewww!
<DaSkreech> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> uggh.
<uga> DaSkreech: oh nice. Finally somebody completed that description of sudo, with the "why"
<Lynoure> sub[t] rnl: yes, and yes. And googled too
<bazhang> heya uga
<tarsonis> whats this OSD when i press the keys?
<uga> hi again bazhang
<DaSkreech> uga: youy know you could change it right?
<uga> DaSkreech: no, I don't. I thought it was allowed only to ops or so
<tarsonis> Can anyone tell me whats that OSD when I use the XF86RaiseVolume and LowerVolume keys on my keyboard?
<DaSkreech> uga: Try and make one
<DaSkreech> uga: or change one
<uga> tarsonis: heh, I just found it too. Dunno... lemme check if I can figure out
<DaSkreech> its !factoid is description
<uga> DaSkreech: is there a howto? the bot doesn't help
<uga> DaSkreech: ah, cheers
<DaSkreech> it will be submitted but not changed
<tarsonis> uga, highlight me if you'll find out :)
<snellpojke> http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/Ubuntu.JPG !!!!! so if i install xubuntu will i ahve the same problem?
<DaSkreech> ubotu will pm you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will pm you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> sure
<DaSkreech> join #ubuntu-bots and ask for it to be reviewed
<DaSkreech> there you go
<ladyofthenight^^> does anybody know if frys sells seasonic power supplies
<DaSkreech> tarsonis: Sorry? what are you asking?
<uga|away> uhmpf
<uga> I lost the backlog
<tarsonis> DaSkreech, i'm asking about the program thats making the OSD when I press the Volume Up und Down keys on my keyboard.
<uga> anybody can tell who was asking about especial keys?
<DaSkreech> snellpojke: Laptop?
<uga> a few lines ago
<uga> I figured out
<tarsonis> uga, I was.
<tarsonis> I guess.
<uga> ah
<snellpojke> DaSkreech
<snellpojke> yes
<uga> tarsonis: it's kmilo. They revamped the gui it seems
<uga> but remains being the same service
<DaSkreech> !laptop > snellpojke
<tarsonis> But kmilo isn't running?!
<tarsonis> tarsonis@iNSANE:~$ ps -A | grep kmilo
<tarsonis> Nothing.
<snellpojke> DaSkreech ty
<DaSkreech> snellpojke: Most likely a power issue you can cheat your way out of it
<uga> tarsonis: it's a kde service, under kcontrol->kde components->service manager->kmilo
<uga> tarsonis: it's the thing that captures my volume up, mute, etc keys
<tarsonis> kmilo is also not installed.
<snellpojke> DaSkreech ok :P but how
<uga> and shows the OSD
<uga> tarsonis: don't you get a gray bar with white chars on it?
<uga> tarsonis: on gutsy at least
<uga> and volume percentage if voume changed
<tarsonis> Yes I get it.
<uga> that's kmilo. I stop it, then doesn't show =)
<tarsonis> But adept says kmilo is not installed.
<tarsonis> Well.
<DaSkreech> snellpojke: noacpi I think
<tomi> Dr_willis i have installed 'restricted-manager' and after running it says: NVIDIA accelerated graphic card Enabled and In use
<tarsonis> It is kmilo howeve.
<DaSkreech> that page will help
<tarsonis> Though its not installed
<tarsonis> Strange.
<uga> heh, I checked just in case:;
<uga> root@dpcuga:/home/uga# dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde3/kded_kmilod.so
<uga> kmilo: /usr/lib/kde3/kded_kmilod.so
<tomi> so now what?
<tarsonis> Yeah - it was kmilo
<tarsonis> Is there a way to configure it?
<DaSkreech> anyway to the market!
<uga> tarsonis: I belive one could map keys ... there was an X tool that showed each event captured... cant' recall
<tarsonis> Thats not the point I guess.
<tarsonis> kmilo just changes volume for the master channel
<tarsonis> but thats not what i want
<tomi> Dr_willis
<uga> tarsonis: ah, I see what you mean...
<tarsonis> i want to change the channel it modifies
<tarsonis> Because my master channel is a very different one
<uga> tarsonis: not sure if this may work for you: http://www.mepis.org/node/6195
<uga> khotkeys
<tarsonis> lets see
<tarsonis> I guess i'll do it otherwise.
<uga> tarsonis: how about providing a nice patch to kmilo =)
<Dr_willis> tomi,  Huh?
* uga heats up the oven... uhm... smell the canneloni?
<tomi> Dr_willis i have installed 'restricted-manager' and after running it says: NVIDIA accelerated graphic card Enabled and In use
<Dr_willis> tomi,    grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf              see if that puts out a line like ,..    Driver          "nvidia"
<Dr_willis> if so - its installed.. you do need to restart the X server for the stuff to take effect.
<tomi> ups :( No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> You did a typo then.
<Dr_willis> a little cleaner out put if ya use..
<Dr_willis> willis@MythBox:~$ grep nvidia  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis>         Driver          "nvidia"
<tarsonis> uga, nah...
<snellpojke> what is gutsy
<uga> tarsonis: the patch shouldn't be complex. just a simple dialog
<snellpojke> ?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, any luck with Mythtv ?
<tomi> tomi@myKubuntu:~$ grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomi> grep: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<sub[t] rnl> snellpojke: gutsy is the 7.10 release of ubuntu
<tarsonis> uga, yeah maybe, but coding is not my best skill :p
<snellpojke> ok
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  got Mythbuntu installed on this system now.
<BluesKaj> cool
<tarsonis> tombar_, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia ?
<tarsonis> eh, tomi i mean
<snellpojke> cya i will burn and install now
<james_xxx> could someone tell me what repo to use to get w32codecs?
<sub[t] rnl> gluck!
<Dr_willis> james_xxx,  i use the medibuntu repos
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<tomi> tarsonis ?? that command agains says no such file...
<Dr_willis> or seveas package
<james_xxx> ty all
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, OTA signals or cable or satellite ?
<tarsonis> you dont have an xorg.conf
<tarsonis> mh
<Mr_Sonoma> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sub[t] rnl> Dr_willis: agreed
<sub[t] rnl> james_xxx: deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  just normal cable. :) cant get it to even handle the digigtal cable box.
<sub[t] rnl> or follow the links the doc gave ya
<tomi> tarsonis can u tell me steb by step how to fix that
<tarsonis> tomi, well, i dont know, rerun xorg-config or something
<james_xxx> ty sub[t] rnl
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I am watching Digital Cable now. :P G4-CodeMonkeys show... its... weird.
<sub[t] rnl> I havn't watched g4 in a while
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, I'm using a composite feed from a sat receiver with TVtime ...gotta use the analog audio feed as a separate audio input ,but it works ok
<sub[t] rnl> whats code monkeys about?
<Dr_willis> sub[t] rnl,  thats.. hard to describe.. :)
* sub[t] rnl cackles
<Dr_willis> go to the G4 web site, codemonkeys page i guess. :)
<morphinex> ah, mythtv
<tomi> tarsonis i run kdesu nvidia-xconfig and now file is there
<tarsonis> fine
<sub[t] rnl> I watched an episode of bluejacking on g4 using linux
<morphinex> so much trouble, but so cool once it works
<sub[t] rnl> fun stuff
<Dr_willis> at least the comecials on G4 - are things i MIGHT possibley be interested in.
<Dr_willis> :) unlike the other channels
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<tomi> now what to do ?
<Dr_willis> 'this show also availiable as a G4 podcast' :) too bad i dont own a ipod.
<tomi> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia output is
<sub[t] rnl> yeah
<tomi> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<tomi> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Mon Feb 26 23:38:46 PST 2007
<tomi>     Driver         "nvidia"
<BluesKaj> oh G4 , those jerks ..took screensavers and call for help off the air to increase their revenue from the game companies ...to me they're nothing but a contstant commercial for games ...We still get Leo Laporte here in Canada on our G4 feed tho.
<sub[t] rnl> we're going to start a Dr_willis iPod fund here
<Dr_willis> tomi,  its showing Driver nvida.. so Its installed..
<sub[t] rnl> leave your donations with the bot
<sub[t] rnl> :P
<Dr_willis> tomi,  you did restart the X server?   perhaps even reboot...
<tomi> i will now. and see the results
<morphinex> hey, it sounds like I'm having the same problem as tomi
<morphinex> I can't get my damn X working either
<morphinex> on my mythbuyntu box
<BluesKaj> BBL, time to haul some more shingles up to the roof
<sub[t] rnl> BluesKaj: use a loader, easier on your back
<morphinex> And I have to tell you, the folks over at ubuntu-mythtv aren't too helpful ;)
<morphinex> Honestly, makes me wish I had stayed with fedora for my myth box
<sub[t] rnl> morphinex: so whats going on with it?  just crashing?
<morphinex> X gives me the your X server isn't configured right error
<morphinex> I used nvidia-xconfig (or whatever) and still the same del
<sub[t] rnl> try reconfiguring it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sub[t] rnl> and if all else fails, post up your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sub[t] rnl> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<morphinex> Back when X was working I actually had nother problem too
<morphinex> Seemed to be a font problem
<Jimmsel> has anyone here ever used the siemens gigaset 108 pc card?
<james_xxx> i can't get any of these seveas mirrors to work, hmmm
<frank_> Knetworkmanager says: No active device.    Anyone else have this in kubuntu beta?
<sub[t] rnl> james_xxx: after adding the repos to your sources.list, don't forget to apt-update
<james_xxx> sub[t] rnl: i did the update, but the urls could not be resolved
<Hart13> zdar all
<james_xxx> i tried using several of the mirrors
<tomi> Dr_willis after reboot all i had was a blank screen and i had to delete the xorg.conf file with mc so i can boot
<tomi> what is the problem, please help
<Dr_willis> tomi,  check that !nvidia page again. it may be you need the older nvidia package/drivers
<Dr_willis> I dont have that exact card. so cant tell you much more then that. and to check the forums for issues with that exact card
<Dr_willis> You could of just changed the 'Driver 'nvidia'' line back to 'Driver 'nv''
<tomi> according to you what driver is for GF4 MX440? can u check that?
<Dr_willis> !find nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-new-dev, nvidia-glx-legacy (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> I woudl guess the    nvidia-glx-legacy   - is for the older cards
<tomi> so how can i now uninstall the one i have and install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dr_willis> apt-get remove nvidia-glx and apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dr_willis> then of course ya need to fix the xorg.conf to use "Driver nvidia" instead of "driver nv"
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the !nvidia page mentions that card specificially
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Level15> hey
<Level15> anyone using the beta?
<markit> hi, I've installed kubuntu into a laptop of a friend of mine. Today he has brought it back to me for further installation / setup. I've run "adept" for the second time in my life, but seems different from the first time, I mean, I don't have the "categories" tree with filter for kde or other packages... what could be wrong?
<tomi> i think it doesnt
<Dr_willis> GeForce4 MX 440 	0x0171 http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Dr_willis> uses the legacy driver -- according to the links i followed on that page.
<Dr_willis> I thought the 'restricted-driver manager' tool even had 2 check boxs  one for the legacy, one for the newer
<markit> oh, I see, adept is different from ... adept!
<markit> depends what item I select in the menu.. so strange
<ghozala> i need to install  hp printer laserjet 1020
<fay_elf> Kubuntu-fi
<markit> how can it be?
<Dr_willis> markit,  it has a 'user-friendly' gui when used with the add/remove icon :)
<uga> ghozala: laserjet printers are mostly postscript printers, if I'm not wrong
<morphine> ah, so the problem with X seems to be that the nvidia kernel module is not loading
<markit> Dr_willis: exactly! how can I activate it from the "regular" adept?
<Dr_willis> markit,  i use the terminal.. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dr_willis> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tomi> Dr_willis i have just run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dr_willis> you MIGHT need to    sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<ghozala> uga some one gave me an url for the driver and it worked but i reinstalled my kubuntu
<Dr_willis> tomi,  yes.. thats how the apt system works.
<tomi> but now there isnt nvidia-xconfig
<morphine> thanks, doc
<tomi> and no xorg.conf file  in the X11 dir
<tomi> :(
<uga> ghozala: download drivers? kubuntu should have all those drivers preinstalled...
* BluesKaj has a strong back ...and weak mind , a loader costs $100 a day rental . I'm retired and have lotsa time , sub[t] rnl :)
<markit> Dr_willis: I usually use the terminal (aptitude), wondered why adept was so strange this time, now I know that are 2 different programs, but with the same icon, sigh
<uga> ghozala: it's an HP, right?
<Dr_willis> tomi,  because you depeted it.. instead of just editing it back.
<uga> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_willis> apttitude is the apt stuff with yet another interface. :)
<ghozala> but the driver for my  device not included so i have to put it manullay in the list
<Dr_willis> appitude install linux-restricted-modules    would be 'about' the same as apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<uga> ghozala: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<Dr_willis> markit,  look in the /etc/X11 dir. there may be a backed up xorg.conf file
<uga> ghozala: "In Feisty, it works fine. The driver that is included in Ubuntu does NOT work in previous versions. To get this printer to work go to [WWW]  http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ and follow the instructions there. Then when you add the printer make sure to select the second foo2zjs option (the one that does not say recommended).
<ghozala> yeah
<uga> ghozala: it's about your printer model
<uga> but if you have feisty, it _should_ work without installing any drivers
<ghozala> this one thanks
<ghozala> i forgot about
<uga> ghozala: if you're on gutsy/feisty, you shouldn't need to do anything according to those instructions
<fay_elf> I am going to get kubuntu up and running soon, and need to use my nokia with an usb cable for web by edge so for frequent use, is there some modern solution ready on install?
<morphine> sigh, same X error after I removed and reinstalled the nvidia driver
<Level15> how do i tell adept to use a proxy server for downloads? and what abt the username/password for this proxy server?
<fay_elf> Could i just plug the cable and use /tty/acm0 like any supported modem through the networking applets?
<Dr_willis> Level15,  synaptic has a 'settings/network/proxy' tab i notice..
<Dr_willis> not in kde.. so cant check adept
<droach> anyone know how to set up my tv card in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> droach,  first - check that the tv tuner card even has any linux support at all. :)
<markit> mm I've selected some games, and it gives me an error when I tell to apply modifications... not very good for my friend, sigh
<ghozala> uga: how can i get visual style for my kubuntu like desktop cube and vista styles etc...
<Level15> yeah, well, i have adept, not synaptics... and i really don't feel like installing a lot of gnome stuff
<droach> it should it hauppage/wintv
<Dr_willis> markit,  be sure to 'update' the repositories  then try installing them again
<Dr_willis> markit,  also at this time - thers a lot of se4rver load/timeouts going on.
<Level15> n/m, already started the update w/o proxy... it's just that with the proxy it's soooo much faster...
<morphine> will the nv driver use the s-video out on my video card?
<markit> Dr_willis: I've found the wireless connection was stopped... mmm does not work much long, sigh
<ghozala> how can i Install Software Development (gcc) package
<droach> sudo apt-get install gcc
<markit> mm does not work either
<markit> adept works fine, add/remove does not
<BluesKaj> Level15, synaptic doesn't install gnome apps unless you're using gnome desktop
<Level15> synaptic uses gnome libs, i think
<BluesKaj> synaptic finds hidden apps better than adept
<Level15> hidden apps?
<ghozala> hay how can i fix this Error: /usr/include/stdio.h is not installed!
<BluesKaj> yeah for example growisofs is an iso component requirement for dvd authoring , but adept doesn't show it in the searchbox where as synaptic will
<nosrednaekim> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim ...what's up ?
<ghozala> hay how can i fix this Error: /usr/include/stdio.h is not installed!
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: just took the SAT.... 5 hours long!!! i'm beat.
<nosrednaekim> ghozala: where/when did you get that error
<BluesKaj> SAT for University entrance ?
<ghozala> i was installing foo2zjs
<fay_elf> So one can/cannot use a usb connected cell phone like any modem through desktop applets without doing scripts,  using ancient wvdial, gprs easy (not) connect etc, ...?
<ghozala> for printer
<ghozala>       *** Error: /usr/include/stdio.h is not installed!
<ghozala>       ***
<ghozala>       *** Install Software Development (gcc) package
<ghozala>       ***
<ghozala> make: *** [all-test]  Error 1
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah....
<nosrednaekim> all I can say is that the creators better be glad that Bush legalized torture.
<frank_> ghozala: you're missing some standard development packages.    Install the build-essential package
<nosrednaekim> ghozala: run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<morphinex> So maybe the problem is that the nvidia kernel module is for some reason no loading at boot
<morphinex> Can I put nvidia into /etc/modules ?
<morphinex> And make it load?
<nosrednaekim> morphinex: thats not going to do much good
<nosrednaekim> more than likely the versions are mis-matching.
<Angelus> hi guyz
<morphinex> nosrednaekim: how can I learn if that is the problem?
<ghozala> thanks guys
<uga> morphinex: what does "modprobe nvidia" say
<BluesKaj> yeah, nosrednaekim ,  I took similar tests 1n 1962 ...teachers told me I wasn't intelligent enuff to attend university and succeed as a student ...I think my parents were relieved that they didn't have to pay for my schooling :)
<Angelus> i had a via chipset (k8m890 unsuported by X) and kubuntu when it loads the livecd crashes at loading with a screen full of colours, now i bought a video card (GeForce 8400) and same thing , could it be that the video card is too new?
<morphinex> uga: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: heh... well I already got a full scholarship to a college, I just have to get in :)
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: yep... it is :)
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: go get gutsy beta
<Angelus> ah
<uga> morphinex: okay, that's due to either lrm modules being missing, or lrm commands being missing. Did you uninstall any linux-restricted* pack? or how did you install nvidia binary. From nvidia site?
<BluesKaj> right on nosrednaekim ...I hope you get in
<ghozala> nosrednaekim: where can i get kubuntu styles , desktop cube and vista styles for kubuntu
<james_xxx> nosrednaekim: how is gutsy working for you right now?
<Angelus> so probably thats the reason why the livecd crashes at loading (both on the chipset and graphic card) because the computer is too new nosrednaekim ?
<uga> morphinex: the error isn't about not being able to load the module, no version mismatch
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: no probably not...
<nosrednaekim> ghozala: www.kde-look.org
<uga> morphinex: what package did you install Nvidia*.run, or ubuntu nvidia package?
<BluesKaj> well , time to put the mule back to work ... BB in 15 mins or so
<fay_elf> I think that a nifty way to install nvidia-binary is to do a recovery boot
<morphinex> uga: no, i installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<Angelus> the chipset  is unsupported by Xorg and the graphic card too knew, so whats the reason about that screen of colours if not because they are too knew nosrednaekim ?
<Angelus> btw nosrednaekim  only kubuntu and windows vista does this.
<morphinex> uga: and I also isntalled linux-restricted-modules
<nosrednaekim> james_xxx: really well! Sound quality is better... wireless support is better, but suspend doesn't work with the fglrx drivers
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: how new is the computer?
<fay_elf> Read the info on nvidia-legacy in the manager, it has a _warning_ :(
<james_xxx> nosrednaekim: awesome to hear. i was suddenly having some issues playing videos in feisty (never had a problem before today), could not figure it out, and decided to upgrade right now :-D
<Angelus> nosrednaekim, 9months? or less. the chipset doesnt have a driver on Xorg, (only openchrome has it) , and the graphic card i bought it today
<uga> morphinex: check /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<uga> morphinex: that's what modprobe is trying to load and why it fails
<morphinex> ok
<uga> morphinex: it tries running /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_legacy $CMDLINE_OPTS
<uga> check if that lrm-video command is installed
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: do any other linux distros work? like PClinuxOS?
<nosrednaekim> james_xxx: yeah... its pretty stable.
<Angelus> nosrednaekim, all distros work, only kubutnu and windows vista doesn't
<morphinex> uga: yeah, it is there
<uga> morphinex: you can do something else... remove all restricted modules package, comment out all lines in lrm-video file, and install nvidia's installer
<morphinex> uga: there is some other stuff in there too
<uga> yeah
<uga> that's the line that corresponds to your driver though
<uga> (nvidia-legacy)
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: then all I can really suggest is try gutsy, and if that doesn't work, use PClinuxOS :)
<bazhang> Angelus: ?
<morphinex> install nvidia_legacy /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_legacy $CMDLINE_OPTS
<fay_elf> Opensuse is good. But even it needs a console trick to activate the driver.
<bazhang> fay_elf: 10.3?
<Angelus> i use gentoo nosrednaekim  , but the thingi s i wanted to know if the problem is kubutnu and vista not supporting my hardware or a damaged mother board :S
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: doubt it..
<morphinex> uga: so you think I should download the driver from nvidia and insgtall it?
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: probably just bad hardware detetection
<fay_elf> 10.2 did. havent been there for a while
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> i see
<_StefanS_> anyone know where kwrite is in the kmenu ? I cant find it :)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: I don't think its installed by default...
<nosrednaekim> kate is in utilities though
<_StefanS_> well it is, its just not present in the menu
<_StefanS_> I want kwrite not slow kate :D
<nosrednaekim> add it then :)
<_StefanS_> hmm It seems like my menus have root permissions in my home folder.. thats odd
<_StefanS_> cant remember me doing that
<uga> morphinex: if you are sure you followed all instructions to make it work with ubuntu packages and still doesn't work, maybe yes
<uga> morphinex: I'd suggest you use insmod, instead of modprobe first
<uga> if you can find the nvidia.ko module
<uga> and try load it
<uga> insmod needs the full path of the *.ko module
<morphinex> I did locate nvidia.ko and nothing
<uga> morphinex: then it's not built... iirc lrm named it nvidia.o
<uga> it's missing a linkage, I think
<bootsmorris> i have a quuestion
<morphinex> uga: did updatedb and still locate didn't find anything
<uga> morphinex: not even nvidia.o?
<uga> not .ko, .o
<nosrednaekim> bootsmorris: ask
<morphinex> uga: /var/cache/restricted-manager/nvidia.oldconf
<morphinex> that's it
<uga> uhm...
<bootsmorris> i was updating 7.10 and my laptop shut off b/c of it overheating.  how do i finish the install process
<uga> morphinex: uhm... I wonder if you are missing to install some nvidia package...
<bootsmorris> i was using adept
<uga> morphinex: you could try installing nvidia's site installers then :/
<morphinex> I have an nvidiafb.ko file
<fay_elf> Just level the hd and reinstall outside
<uga> no, that's the framebuffer driver
<morphinex> I lso have an nvidia_dr.so
<uga> uhm... I don't know that one
<nosrednaekim> bootsmorris: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<morphinex> err, nvidia_drv.ko
<uga> nto sure... maybe it's for chipset support. I don't have such a file
<bootsmorris> no i alreadyt have 7.10 installled i was installing updates
<uga> morphinex: that may be the one? not sure
<morphinex> ok, I'll try it
<nosrednaekim> bootsmorris: oh... then just open adept and restart....
<uga> morphinex: use insmod /../../...../nvidida_drv.ko. As modprobe will fail otherwise
<bootsmorris> restart what
<bootsmorris> ??
<nosrednaekim> bootsmorris: the update
<bootsmorris> ok
<morphinex> uga: the file is it /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<frank_> a
<morphinex> does that sound more or less right?
<uga> morphinex: no, that's not a kernel module =)
<uga> you said .ko and that confused me
<Level15> ok, so how do i tell upgrade-manager to use a proxy?
<Level15> or apt
<bootsmorris> ok
<morphinex> uga: sorry, my bad ;)
<morphinex> I DO have nvidia-agp.ko
<morphinex> I'm sure that one is a ko
<uga> I don't think that's the gfx card driver
<uga> morphinex: testing wont' harm though ;)
<nosrednaekim> nvidia-agp is something for the nv driver
<morphinex> alright
<morphinex> I could avoid this whole thing if the nv driver supported s-video out... does it?
<bootsmorris> how do i resume the last set of updates that i installed
<uga> morphinex: did you really install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<morphinex> uga: i really did
<frank_> morphinex: nope no tvout with nv
<bazhang> wow
<uga> morphinex: a sec, phone
<morphinex> uga: nvidia-glx-legacy is already the newest version.
<uga> morphinex: back from phone
<uga> morphinex: you can check what the package installed, by doing: dpkg -L nvidia-glx-legacy
<uga> that list should include the driver, in theory (among lots of other stuff)
<morphinex> uga: honestly, I see no .ko file in the list
<uga> no nvidia.o, as I said?
<uga> or nvidia_legacy.o
<rene> Need some help with kismet
<morphinex> Let me copy and paste
<nosrednaekim> uga: isn't that included in the kernel restricted drivers package?
<uga> nosrednaekim: NVIDIA binary 'legacy' kernel module source
<Doctor_Nick> a mood house?
<uga> nosrednaekim: that's the description of the glx package
<nosrednaekim> uga: source?
<uga> so I'm not sure
<nosrednaekim> oh.. hmm
<uga> binary... source? =)
<morphinex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39796/
<uga> right, it's not there
<morphinex> I wonder how this happened
<uga> morphinex: what I don't know is what package usually provides the nvidia.kol
<uga> ko
<DaSkreech> Well it all began trillions of years ago.....
<bazhang> hehe
<uga> is there a .deb package search?
<savetheWorld> DaSkreech: Tell us a story Daddy!
<bazhang> more like 6000
<uga> ie, file search
<DaSkreech> Gather around children
<BluesKaj> once upon a time in the west
<minisrule192> hi
<DaSkreech> Once upon a time a long long time ago there was one who held the source code for all and gave it to none
<DaSkreech> Yes yes it's true
<morphinex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/148943
<minisrule192> Two users walked into a bar, /quit and /exit... /exit got bored and walked out, who was left?
<morphinex> That is my bug, I think
<uga> morphinex: in theory... linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-generic
<uga> morphinex: replace the kernel number with your uname -r
<bazhang> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<DaSkreech> minisrule192: That's mean
<uga> morphinex: can you check dpkg -L on that linux-restricted-modules package?
<BluesKaj> right minisrule192 ..wonder who will
<minisrule192> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@213.78.201.184]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> just hit the space bar first
<Beyer> BluesKaj: What was it again, the mp3player thing.. Storage Media?
<morphinex> uga
<morphinex> uga: no luckl
<morphinex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39798/
<Beyer> Sorry for leaving without saying anything.. :D
<BluesKaj> yeah  Beyer
<uga> damn
<DaSkreech> stdin: why the ban?
<uga> morphinex: lemme install the damn packages, and I'll let you know (after that I'll remove them back ;))
<BluesKaj> ok, time to turn into a mule again for a few mins ...only 8 bundles to go
<stdin> DaSkreech: because he's doing that in multiple channels trying to get people to type "/quit"
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: top secret
<tommymann> I'm working on a feisty kubuntu and we can't get wired connection, what's worse is when it's plugged in the internet shuts down
<tommymann> something bad wrong is going on
<uga> morphinex: uh, that's not linux-restricted-modules whole pack. or else it's broken
<uga> it can't contain just a changelog
<uga> it's a huge pack
<morphinex> uga: yeah, I'm getting the feeling that something is seriously broken
<DaSkreech> maybe it's a whole lot of changelog?
<bazhang> tommymann: the internet shuts down?
<tommymann> it's a fresh install and it does it from the livecd
<tommymann> yeah, like our home network
<tommymann> it kicks me off too
<tommymann> she doesn't just not get internet
<tommymann> I don't get internet when she's plugged in
<tommymann> it's really strange
<BluesKaj> same host
<tommymann> yeah
* BluesKaj morphs into a mule 
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DaSkreech> Voting?
<bazhang> tommymann: are you using knetworkmanager?
<BluesKaj> hauling shingles for my roof DaSkreech
<morphinex> uga: heh, here we go
* ginoman is a ellamist and turns blueskaj into a nolith
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ha ha Go man go
<morphinex> uga: some kind of dependency loop
<Beyer> BluesKaj: The mp3player gets this "connected" pic on the screen, now it doesn't
<stdin> uga: linux-restricted-modules-generic = meta-package
<ginoman> oh well, no one here reads animorphs appearantly
<Beyer> With my other comp (has windows) it does as soon as the computer is supporting it.
<bazhang> tommymann: you still there?
<BluesKaj> we don't have Mule politics in Canada , justr stubborn animals by a different name
<morphinex> linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic but it is not installble
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: A's?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<morphinex> uga: I'm thinking that maybe I'll just use the nvidia-provided thing
<tommymann> yeah sorry got distracted
<uga> weird
<uga> I just installed and it's there... BUT
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<uga> dpkg: /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko not found.
<uga> lol
<tommymann> bazhang: yeah we're using knetworkmanager
<bazhang> tommymann: do you use knetworkmanager?
<uga> >   linux-restricted-modules linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic linux-restricted-modules-common linux-restricted-modules-generic
<uga> >   nvidia-kernel-common
<bazhang> tommymann: does it see your network?
<uga> those are the packs that I just got installed by dependancies
<tommymann> nope
<morphinex> hmm
<tommymann> it's greyed out
<acey> Can someone help me get rid of GRUB so I can install a new slave hd?
<tommymann> I've been to two county fairs and three goat shows and I've never seen any shit like it
<acey> it keeps giving me error 5 when i put in the new hd and swap it out for this one im using
<DaSkreech> !grub | acey
<ubotu> acey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> does knetworkmanager require administration mode? I forget.
<tommymann> no
<tommymann> only to configure
<acey> No I mean I like want to keep GRUB, but I want to install kubuntu to a new secondary hd
<morphinex> uga: I can't install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<morphinex> Says it has no installation candidate
<acey> but when I pull out my second hd it gives me error 5
<uga> morphinex: you should have one for your kernel version. This is gutsy
<bazhang> where is MS-SUSE?
<JiriN> acey: grub-install /path/to/seondhdd
<morphinex> uga: Mine is gutsy too :)
<acey> ....
<acey> srry
<acey> ok let me put it this way
<acey> I have 2 hd
<acey> one has windows
<DaSkreech> bazhang: Novell?
<acey> one has kubuntu
<bazhang> tommymann: you need to configure it...
<acey> I want to get rid of my second one with kubuntu on it
<acey> and oput a new bigger second one in
<DaSkreech> acey: Right
<tommymann> bazhang: I tried, no dice. Just enable and disable
<acey> but when i put the new one in
<DaSkreech> and copy over the install ?
<bazhang> DaSkreech: he was in #Suse, but got kicked out for some reason.
<acey> GRUB gives me error 5 on boot
<tommymann> in the configurator the ethernet port shows up
<JiriN> acey: grub-install /path/to/seondhdd
<bazhang> tommymann: this is in feisty?
<Doctor_Nick> is there a default shortcut key for bringing up the process manager or can you congigure one?
<Doctor_Nick> configure
<tommymann> bazhang: yeah
<stdin> morphinex: you may just have to wait a while, or use another mirror for the package to appear
<acey> but the hd I want to install it to isn't in my computer yet becuase I can't even boot my computer with it in
<bazhang> tommymann: can you access it from another computer?
<Beyer> So.. I have a creative zen vision m, 30gb. The problem is that the linux doesn't detect it. Any ideas?
<morphinex> uga: ok, removing linux-restricted-modules-common is removing  whole bunch of stuff
<acey> I have to have both my 1st and 2nd hd's in with both winxp and kubuntu on each just to boot my computer up
<acey> so i can select an os
<DaSkreech> acey: use the Live CD
<tommymann> bazhang: can I access what? The internet. I can access it with all three other computers as long as the kub feisty isn't plugged in
<morphinex> including nvidia-glx-legacy
<acey> Will I still be able to boot into windows xp after im done?
<acey> like will it be exactly as it is now?
<acey> but with my new hd
<DaSkreech> tommymann: sounds like you are running dhcp on the feisty box
<bazhang> tommymann: does your isp limit the number of computers that can connect to your service? some do.
<DaSkreech> acey: Yes please read the url ubotu sent you
<morphinex> oh boy, now it wants to install kernel version 2.6.22-12
<acey> kk ill just install it and hope it works then
<acey> thanks
<tommymann> no, plus I have all the other computers except this box and it shut down
<tommymann> I am running dhcp on the feisty since that's the default
<morphinex> stdin: you might be right, I may have to wait until gutsy final comes out to use this machine as a mythtv frontend
<rathel> How do I go through folders and subfolder looking for specific files and copy them? I know how to remove find . -name name -print0 | xargs -0 rm How would you copy? Thanks.
<bazhang> tommymann: like DaSkreech said, you may have a static address, or is it dynamic (ie changes every time)?
<tommymann> dynamic, I believe
<bazhang> tommymann: are you sure?
<shadowhywind> Hay all, I was wondering If there was a issue with knetworkmanager from the last update?
<tommymann> bazhang: not sure
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: gutsy for fiesty?
<tommymann> bazhang: how do I check for certain
<shadowhywind> I believe fiesty *how can i double check?*
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I hope that was or feisty
<shadowhywind> i am running 7.04 which i believe is fiesty correct?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: ERR!
<bazhang> yes
<stdin> morphinex: maybe, but I was referring the package it's looking for "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic"
<morphinex> stdin: well, I can't get X working until I can get that package
<DaSkreech> Whee
<stdin> morphinex: sometimes it takes a while for all the bits to land
<shadowhywind> its like i did the kde updates *which was last week or two weeks ago* and i have noticed that ever since then, my knetworkmanager hasn't been detecting any wireless networks, nor tells me if i am connected by wireless or ethernet
<morphinex> stdin: the good news.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149707
<tommymann> shadowhywind: Our problems are similar
<shadowhywind> so is this a bug caused from the last update?
<tommymann> possibly; mine was from a fresh disk
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: could be
<shadowhywind> oh
<tommymann> from yesterday
<tommymann> so it probably has the update in question
<DaSkreech> >_<
<shadowhywind> guess we just have to wait till the next upgrade
<shadowhywind> also roughly speaking, when is gusty supposed to be released
<usser> shadowhywind: oct 15th
<BluesKaj> tommymann, what router or gateway are you using ?
<bazhang> 10/18
<usser> well 18th
<ghozala_> HELP!!!! i ve got compiz-fusion and i installed it already but when i run compiz-fusin icon it doesnt open....can anybody help me with this plz
<shadowhywind> oh thats not to bad
<nosrednaekim> ghozala_: is that the exact command you run?
<usser> ghozala_: try alt+f2 type in compiz --replace
<tommymann> BluesKaj: the 2wire the DSL people gave us
<shadowhywind> guess I will just wait till the 18th and do that update, is gusty being released with kde 4?
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: it has it, but its not default
<ghozala_> usser not working
<BluesKaj> 2wires are difficult to configure , even on windows
<ghozala_> and i open it from the menu not by a command and it loads and never opens
<shadowhywind> fun, I tried installing the beta version, and it was seriously messed up. everytime i tried to opena program it opened a different one
<usser> ghozala_: open up the terminal type compiz --replace and pastebin the output
<acey> Can anyone tell me how to install grub to my master hd if it is already installed to my slave hd?
<acey> so i can boot my computer with just the master hd in?
<nosrednaekim> acey: sure, "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<acey> will that change anything on the slave hd?
<acey> like, if i did that will it still boot with both hds in?
<nosrednaekim> acey: shouldn't.... as long as what you want to boot is on the master
<usser> acey: that is if your master is hda
<nosrednaekim> usser: isn't that ALWAYS the case?
<nosrednaekim> I guess it could be hdc..
<usser> nosrednaekim: well theres sda
<acey> kk thanks, im just trying to use a new hd i got as slave so yea
<usser> nosrednaekim: on most systems
<acey> oo how do i tell what the master is? its primary master
<nosrednaekim> usser: that would be hda then
<acey> im prety sure its hda tho
<acey> kk thanks
<nosrednaekim> *acey
<usser> nosrednaekim: huh?
<usser> nosrednaekim: i dont even have hda in /dev
<acey> wait, if im installing it on the same hd as winxp, will that affect winxp if I ever wanted it normal again without linux at all?
<usser> acey: yes
<nosrednaekim> usser: sorry, wrong SN
<acey> oo it will affect it?
<usser> acey: it will overwrite xps boot loader
<acey> oooo....
<acey> maybe i shouldnt do that then lol
<acey> how can I use xps boot loader then again and get rid of grub?
<usser> acey: grub can boot xp too
<acey> i know im just trying to install a new hd and I didn't want anything to happen to my primary hd that isn't necassary
<usser> acey: boot from windows cd go to recovery console and issue fixmbr command
<nosrednaekim> acey: yeah, you can do that from a windows recovery/install disc
<acey> k so just sue the recovery disc that came with my computer and type fixmbr?
<acey> use*
<nosrednaekim> acey: not sure how windows does it... but that sounds right... :)
<usser> acey: yes
<acey> k ill search google for the exact command but thanks usser and nos for the help
<acey> ill let yah know how it goes
<usser> acey: this was the exact command lol
<DaSkreech> it's fixboot for Windows XP
<usser> fixmbr
<acey> oo ok
<usser> and sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<acey> o wait, then if i use fixmbr will I have to install grub?
<acey> or will it go back to normal?
<acey> and won't dual boot
<usser> acey: when u do fixmbr no dual boot no grub just winxp boot loader
<acey> oo thats what I was wanting, thanks man :)
<usser> acey: when u do grub dual boot
<DaSkreech> acey: Anything with windows kills all other OS
<DaSkreech> Windows always assumes the only thing you want on it is windows
<rowr> test
<DaSkreech> fail
<acey> lol k thanks
<usser> DaSkreech: actually not true windows loader can load other os's too not just windows
<DaSkreech> usser: I said it  assumes
<BluesKaj> always better to install windows first, then there's only a small edit in grub to fix the bootloader
<nosrednaekim> rowr: it works
<DaSkreech> I didn't say it's not possible
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its already installed
<usser> DaSkreech: o ok
<BluesKaj> right
<bazhang> BluesKaj: always better to install everything first--my good neighbor Kubuntu.
<bazhang> best dual boot distro around
<BluesKaj> windows first bazhang
<DaSkreech> bazhang: Thats a powerful statement. How did you come to that?
<nosrednaekim> heh.... all distros are about equal with dual booting now... its just grub.
<bazhang> DaSkreech: powerful as in bad?
<nosrednaekim> as in "sweeping"
<BluesKaj> ok , back to the mule job ...4 more bundles and i'm done for today
<nosrednaekim> as in "doesn't work"
<nosrednaekim> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> bazhang: as in it sounds like you did research. can you back that up
<nosrednaekim> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DaSkreech> Since .. you know it's using the same software as all the rest of them
<bazhang> DaSkreech: ok
<morphinex> uga: so, it turns out that the fix may be as simple as... apt-get update
<morphinex> uga: because there was a known bug or something
<morphinex> uga: thanks for you help
<bazhang> DaSkreech: I did a lot of research on it, and Ubuntu, Kubuntu is by far the best for using as a second install--better than Mandriva/PCLOS; way better than Suse, and tons better than Fedora--Wolvix is another that is top of the class in that regard; but nothing comes even remotely close to Ubuntu/Kubuntu.
<deviance> Where would adepts icon be located?
<bazhang> sorry for the really long off-topic
<deviance> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> deviance: prob /usr/share/icons or somesuch
<bazhang> isn't that dpkg --configure -a --force? just kidding.
<DaSkreech> ! Woah !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woah ! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> hahaha
<ffixxx> hi is there an easy way to enable compiz(-fusion) in kubuntu gutsy?
<stdin> ffixxx: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1 like the topic says
<bazhang> and yes there is.
<bazhang> hi Beyer!
<Beyer> Hii :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hey... do you know what wekk means?
<Beyer> Argh! I'm out of ideas.
<DaSkreech> stdin: The topic says that?
<DaSkreech> oh wait it does :)
<DaSkreech> I read #ubuntu-effects ... balh =P
<stdin> DaSkreech: yeah, because I put it there ;)
<Beyer> I've disabled the integrated soundcard, installed codecs.. done everything you've said and I've found with google. The sounds wont still work with flashplayer :(
<DaSkreech> Beyer: 64bit ?
<Beyer> Only with Totem Movie Player
<Beyer> Nope
<Beyer> Hmm, maybe I just didn't install the java right? Or could it be the reason
<Beyer> It
<Beyer> Damn enter! :D It's really frustrating to be without youtube like... 3weeks now. Everyone gives urls and you can watch them only without sound. It sucks
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<phaat> yeah, but gnash doesn't work properly.
<DaSkreech> No I remember there was a page with flash sound problems and how to fix them
<ghozala> HELP!!!!!!!!!! i ve installed copmiz-fusion and every time i run it this error appears(This problem report does not apply to a packaged program. (/usr/bin/fusion-icon)) and the application never open
<DaSkreech> ghozala: #ubuntu-effects
<deviance> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ichor_> I would upgrade, all the way to Feisty. Unfortunately, in my system "gksu" is a command not found. Support pages stress that the alternative way to upgrade  using apt-get  is Not Recommended. They probably know what they're talking about. Are there other alternatives? Does anyone have a suggestion? How do I update without gksu? Thank You!
<jamili> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<jamili> should dl that one if i'm going to use just for normal use
<jamili> like playing? idk
<DaSkreech> !kdesu  ichor_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesu  ichor_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !kdesu | ichor_
<ubotu> ichor_: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<bazhang> stdin: my bad. just a suggested package. sorry.
<nosrednaekim> jamili: yeah.. that should be fine
<deviance> Can someone remind me how I check to see if Im running 32 or 64 bit
<deviance> And how can I see how much of my hard drive is used and how much is empty
<stdin> deviance: "dpkg --print-architecture" should show you
<Beyer> In console it has  "^X Exit"
<stdin> deviance: and "df -h"
<Beyer> So, how can I exit? It does not make any sense
<jhutchins> deviance: df -h
<deviance> stdin: I'm running i386. I'm about to burn an iso thats i686 what does this mean?
<stdin> Beyer: ^ = Ctrl
<jhutchins> !kdesu | ichor_
<ubotu> ichor_: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jamili> nosrednaekim: ok
<deviance> And df -h worked well :D
<stdin> deviance: i386 is only the debian package architecture, it would be "amd64" if it was 64bit
<deviance> Okay, Im about to burn a i686 Fedora ISO is this 32 bit?
<stdin> deviance: yep
<deviance> :D Thank you very much
<deviance> Once again saved my live stdin :D
<ichor_> So, do I just substitute "gksu" for "kdesu"?  That is, should I try "kdesu "update-manager -C""?
<deviance> Maybe a tad meoldramatic :P
<Beyer> DaSkreech: Did it, wont help anything.
<stdin> deviance: maybe ;)
<DaSkreech> Beyer: Hit the forums?
<robinson> how do i set KnetworkManager to connect to a certain wireless AP by default? I have two in my home, and i want to set the secure connection by default
<nosrednaekim> robinson: make the other one untrusted..
<robinson> thanks
<ichor_> Using kdesu "update-manager -c" I seem to able to update some applications. What I wish to do is to update the kernel. Thank you.
<uga> ichor_: no idea what update-manager is, sorry
<uga> ichor_: do you mean adept_manager
<DaSkreech> adept_updater
<fdoving> ichor_: does it say 'Your system is up-to-date' ?
<lapinlam> hello
<bazhang> hi!
<bcherry> any kubuntu users here ever have problems with apps just not starting?
<uga> kaixo!
<ichor_> What I meant is that I want to update the "Ubuntu operating system" to Feisty. Does it matter that I am (mostly) using KDE? Isn't the underlying operating system the same whether I use Gnome or KDE on top of it?
<fdoving> !upgrade | ichor_
<ubotu> ichor_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<uga> bcherry: that's strange. Running the application from command line says something?
<mula> p
<bcherry> ichor_: yes you are correct
<bcherry> uga: yeah everything seems fine
<bcherry> konversation is the main thing that just wouldn't ever load
<bcherry> it would leave a process running, but never come u
<bcherry> vmware is doing the same thing right now
<bcherry> fresh install btw (read: two days old)
<bcherry> but im viewing it as an oppurtunity to try something new
<ichor_> Hi fdovig. What is it that you mean would say that my system is up-to-date?
<Eddie> Hello, Firefox crash on print preview. Any fix?
<bcherry> i think im gonna dump kubuntu and go opensuse 10.3 until gutsy
<bcherry> then come home to my loved one (kubuntu)
<Dr_willis> for a whole 2 weeks? :)
<bcherry> haha yeah
<fdoving> ichor_: no, just ignore that, i didn't understand what you wanted until you said you wanted a full upgrade to feisty. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for the details on upgrading.
<Dr_willis> using gutsy right now. :)
<bcherry> it gave me troubles on my laptop : (
<Dr_willis> bcherry,  thats the nature of Beta software
<Dr_willis> bcherry,  been about 50+mb of updated a day here over the last week
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<bcherry> Dr_willis: i know, its just the first beta ubuntu that i dumped since breezy
<bcherry> i've been consistently upgrading to +1 aroudn the first beta
<bcherry> but gutsy didnt offer anything for me
<prak> is it true that gutsy is coming out on oct 18?
<Dr_willis> prak,  ive not heard of any delays.. so i think its still true
<Dr_willis> Not to say they couldent do a  delay...
<prak> are you using the beta version?
<prak> Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> yes i am prak
<Eddie> I guess that no can answer my question
<Dr_willis> Eddie,  not seen that happen.. so dont know of any fix. check the forums?
<Eddie> OK, Thanks.
<VSpike> Is there any way to use apport or any similar tool to trap and report crashes from KDE apps?
<stdin> VSpike: I would say ask in -devel, but it's a weekend so you'll get no joy
<VSpike> are you saying linux users have lives? what is the world coming to
<stdin> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<VSpike> it's wierd, because I've seen apport reports for kde apps on launchpad
<VSpike> so it must be possible somehow
<bazhang> stdin: thanks. later.
<stdin> :)
<poison--> X crashes on me saying it cant find X11/fonts
<poison--> any ideas guys?
<poison--> wont boot to X anymore
<poison--> :(
<poison--> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ichor_> I have had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes. They tell me to use gksu "update-manager -c". Unfortunately, in my system, "gksu" is a command not found. Support pages stress that the alternative way to upgrade  using apt-get  is Not Recommended. They probably know what they're talking about. I probably need to use some alternative method. Some of you have recommended using "kdesu". The command kdesu
<ichor_> "update-manager -c" does not update my system, however, merely some applications. The information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes does not explain how to upgrade the operating system from within KDE.
<Kachna> ichor_: use kdesu then
<ichor_> OK.  How?
<Kachna> or just in console type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if u wanna update :-)
<ichor_> Just "kdesu" and nothing more?
<Kachna> but while using KDE && root applications,just replace gksu by kdesu :-)
<Kachna> well the easiest way is typing kdesu adept_manager
<atlfalcons866> when is gusty gibbon being released
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<stdin> follow the link
<poison--> stdin, any ideas on my issue?
<stdin> poison--: never seen that problem
<patrux> .list
<ichor_> Kachna: Should I use -c, as when I use "update-manager"?
<poison--> :(
<stdin> have you tried reconfiguring X?
<poison--> dpkg reconfigure?
<poison--> yes
<Kachna> ichor_: nope U don't need that :-)
<poison--> i even tried sumtin i found in a forum, but no luck
<ichor_> Thanks!
<stdin> have you made sure all the packages are installed? "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop"
<poison--> will try that
<poison--> or else i have to reinstall and download all the updates again
<DaSkreech> !info apport-qt
<ubotu> apport-qt: Qt4 frontend for the apport crash report system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.76.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 88 kB
<weswh-> what do you guys recommend for playing/subscribing to podcasts? I don't know if Amarok does that or not - but I would ideally like to keep away from that since I use it for all of my music - and have an app specifically for Podcasts. Similar to a newsreader...anything out there?
<DaSkreech> VSpike: ^^^
<DaSkreech> weswh-: Amarok does do it. It can stream download or auto download if you like
<weswh-> know of anything else?
<DaSkreech> weswh-: not off the top of my head. Amarok worked nicely for me so  I just left it what are you looking for?
<DaSkreech> A standalone podcast app?
<VSpike> DaSkreech: yeah, I've used that in kde, but it doesn't help because it's only the front end to send apport crash logs to launchpad - it doesn't make crashing kde apps generate apport data
<niyado> some one can give me the ubuntu-es channel?
<DaSkreech> VSpike: Ah Yeah there is probably some Debug package
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<niyado> thx
<ichor_> Kachna: Tried your suggestion: "adept_manager not found".
<VSpike> DaSkreech: because you don't get the apport notification in kde, you have to manually run /usr/share/apport/apport-qt periodically
<weswh-> yeah basically...I am not really into it - I just want to check some out. So ideally if I had a separate app, just keep it in its own world. So it doesn't mess up my playlists etc.
<weswh-> maybe Amarok has its own tab for podcasts though
<DaSkreech> try kitty
<DaSkreech> !info kitty
<ubotu> kitty: a Qt/KDE based RSS podcast and video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 246 kB, installed size 648 kB
<Kachna> ichor_: mmm then u need a console
<ichor_> I'm working in a console
<DaSkreech> !info podracer
<ubotu> podracer: podcast aggregator/downloader. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<DaSkreech> weswh-: it does
<Kachna> just open one and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adept
<yeniklasorr> Can you tell me a good and fast package server ?
<Dr_willis> yeniklasorr,  they are all taking a beating today (well for the last week)
<Kachna> ah k,was talking about gksu so i thought u use gui :-)
<fdoving> yeniklasorr: se.archive.ubuntu.com is usually fast from europe atleast.
<yeniklasorr> Dr_willis : What beating
<yeniklasorr> fdoving : looking
<Dr_willis> been ooodles of updates for gutsy lately.
<VSpike> man, there's some sucky software in this world
<atlfalcons866> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<hirschi> hi, i need some help best in german language
<hirschi> can somebody help me?
<ichor_> Was wollen sie dann, Hirschi?
<hirschi> ich habe probleme mit dem browser konquer, der will nicht ins web
<hirschi> der chat hier funktioniert, pingen kann ich auch ueberall hin
<hirschi> was kann das sein?
<ichor_> Haben sie Firefox probieren?
<ichor_> Es ist besser, ich glaube.
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hirschi> ja is besser, nur warum geht konquer nicht?
<hirschi> ui danke
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> Doh
<ichor_> Das weiss ich nicht. Entschuldigung.
<hirschi> ok danke ich schau mal in nem deutschen channel
<VSpike> what does "Gesamtkunstwerk" mean?
<savetheWorld> something-work
<uga> VSpike: sausages with cabbage
<uga> can't be anything else ;)
<VSpike> lol
<Dr_willis> Struddle!
<uga> VSpike: well, the other option was beer, but I know that's "bier"
<uga> so...
<uga> anyway, their *wurst with sauerkraut isn't that bad. I was there this same year
<daddy> Hello?
<Dr_willis> Hello.
<DaSkreech> I don't know why you say goodbye when I say Hello
<weswh-> how do i check my kubuntu version?
<stdin> !version | weswh-
<ubotu> weswh-: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<digbert> i forgot how i solved this in the past, but i installed the latest nvidia driver from the nvidia site, and now all my ttys make the monitor show "frequency out of range."
<digbert> anyone know how to fix that? i have an 8300 GS on kubuntu feisty fawn (7.04)
<digbert> no nvidia* packages installed, no linux-restricted-modules-* packages installed
<blendtux> i  am looking for a news client for kde, cause knode is not working correctly
<daddy> I have a problem with my Scanner. I get a message like ...Failed to open Device 'artec_eplus48u:libusb:002:006 Invalid argument. What does this mean???
<weswh-> has anyone seen the "Kickoff" start menu that Suse has implemented into their latest release?
<DaSkreech> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<weswh-> I keep hearing rumblings that Suse is the premiere KDE platform
* Dr_willis kicked suse OFF his pc..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> was that a kickoff?
<Dr_willis> or a kickoff replacement?
<weswh-> DaSkreech: any word from kubuntu in terms of interest in it?
<Dr_willis> Linux Mint - i Though had a similer replacement menu for KDE.
<weswh-> it looks pretty cool
<Dr_willis> not sure if it came from suse;s stuff or not
<DaSkreech> weswh-: Well I'm sure someone packages it for Kubuntu
<stdin> unless KDE adopts it, I guess it won't be default
<DaSkreech> KDE is adopting it
<deviance> stdin: I am using the manual settings for connecting to my WiFi network, is there a command line way of checking how strong the connection is or what my maxium speed is or anything
<stdin> DaSkreech:  as default for the KMenu?
<stdin> deviance: iwconfig
<scott_dennister> hey channel, having a bit of a problem with an older, spare video card...a riva tnt2...i've enabled the legacy nvidia drivers, but can't get a resolution smaller than 800x800...can anyone help me with this?
<deviance> Thank you
<weswh-> when they say 7.10 won't be the next long term support release - does that mean that unless you have specific needs you should stick with 7.04?
<stdin> weswh-: 7.04 isn's LTS either
<weswh-> personally I would be upgrading in hopes of any increased performance, and stability out of KDE - and of course access to newer audited versions of the software I use
<weswh-> hmm, good to know.
<DaSkreech> stdin: yes
<stdin> DaSkreech: in what version?
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.0
<daddy> Does anybody know anything about Xsane?
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.1 will probaby remove it
<stdin> DaSkreech: I would have thought it'd be a plasmoid then
<scott_dennister> anyone? for an xorg smaller resolution problem?
<DaSkreech> Probably will be
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu_> hello
<weyersrw_> I am trying to make knetwork manager work to find wireless networks Grrrr it is not helping at all and I does not seem to be in control
<weyersrw_> hello
<daddy> Hello!!
<scott_dennister> ty bot :)
<weyersrw_> also I am useing gutsy
<Lucian0> hey, is it not detecting the wireless network?
<weyersrw_> no but I can configure the network man
<weyersrw_> ually
<daddy> Have a question about Xsane.
<fdoving> weyersrw_: make sure there is no reference to your wireless device in /etc/network/interfaces - if it's mentioned there knetworkmanager won't touch it.
<weyersrw_> Tis there
<weyersrw_> see it in wlan system settings cannot figure out how to turn auto on as it seems that gutsys system settings took over
<uga> weyersrw_: does kwifimanager help?
<ICXCNIKA> I was thinking of switching to a Linux distro. Are there any advantages that Kubuntu has over openSUSE (another distro I am considering?)
<DaSkreech> ICXCNIKA: If you like it sure..
<weyersrw_> not loaded as to many cooks in the kitchen already
<DaSkreech> ICXCNIKA: Personally I like the #kubuntu community
<Dr_willis> then theres the whole 'apt' vs 'rpm' flamewar
<digbert> anyway, anyone know how to fix the out of range error i asked about a little while ago?
<sub[t] rnl> apt > *
<scott_dennister> gonna restartx
<weyersrw_> > auto lo
<weyersrw_> > iface lo inet loopback
<weyersrw_> > address 127.0.0.1
<weyersrw_> > netmask 255.0.0.0
<weyersrw_> > iface wifi0 inet dhcp
<weyersrw_> > wireless-essid P
<ICXCNIKA> DaSkreech: I see. Well I just want my hardware to be supported.
<weyersrw_> > auto wifi0
<weyersrw_> > iface wifi1 inet dhcp
<weyersrw_> > iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<weyersrw_> > wireless-essid P
<weyersrw_> > auto wlan0
<weyersrw_> interfaces looks like this
<DaSkreech> ICXCNIKA: Live CD is the fastest way to find out
<Sanne> ICXCNIKA: the Microsoft-Novell deal might also be a reason to be at least a bit wary of products they're involved in
<Minataku> Dr_willis!
<Dr_willis> Minataku,
<Dr_willis> :)
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<Dr_willis> been cleanign house all day
<Minataku> Where are my Amigas? XD
<Dr_willis> buried under piles of other things at the moment..
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> trying to get me a table or 2 setup
<Dr_willis> wife decided to clean out the basement FINIALLY
<weyersrw_> ICXCNIKA>I have used alot of different versions in my testing and I came back to Kubuntu from suse and mepis
<uga> Minataku: your friends?
<Dr_willis> we have literally a Pickup truck load of Blankets. shes going through.
<Minataku> No rush, of course, but could you try to send those to me some time?
* ICXCNIKA nods.
<sub[t] rnl> Dr_willis: made the wife do it eh?
<sub[t] rnl> :P
<sub[t] rnl> atta baby
<Dr_willis> sub[t] rnl,  she got engertic and wanted some blankets with the winter comming.. so i brought them ALL up.
<ICXCNIKA> Sanne: I just fear that Novell might end up pulling the plug on the openSUSE program anyway.
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<sub[t] rnl> i take it there were quite a few?
<weyersrw_> What kind of harware
<Minataku> I'd love to add the Amigas to my computer collection, but if I don't have them, it's kind of hard. XD
<Dr_willis> sub[t] rnl,  literally a Pickup truck bed full...
<sub[t] rnl> rofl
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep. I was trying to access their hard drives via usb on a linux box the other day.. couldent do it. :(
<Minataku> I've got spare 3.5" IDE HDDs
<Dr_willis> so  i guess i aint going to be transferign stuff from them.. not that i need any of their stuff
<Sanne> ICXCNIKA: yeah, you'll never know. Well, as you're in #kubuntu, you'll might get some recommendations of this nice distro anyway :). The community is indeed great.
<Minataku> So that's no trouble
<Dr_willis> they use laptop sized hd's
<Dr_willis> unless ya got some adaptors
<Minataku> If I manage to get anything off of them
<weyersrw_> <fdoving> If I take it out then will the knetwork manager work with it
<Minataku> 2.5" is what I meant
<uga> Minataku: you should get one of those Spectrums with loads of memory packed so that they run kubuntu
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> Not that i need stuff from them... just playing with them.
<fdoving> weyersrw_: if you want network-manager to manage your devices, just remove everything after and including the line: 'iface wifi0 inet dhcp' in /etc/network/interfaces - you could make a backup of that file of course.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: k
<Dr_willis> i was trying to put one in my broke laptop.. but the HD from the amiga is thicker then the laptop hd.
<Dr_willis> never knew they came in differant thicknesses
<Minataku> Well, if you could, try to expedite the shipping on them XD
* ICXCNIKA nods.
<Minataku> Yeah, the older ones were usually thicker
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  :) send me the address again. ill print it out here in Big letters.
<Minataku> That is, send them last-class shipping, cheapest option
<Minataku> But try to actually get them out XD
<fdoving> weyersrw_: yes, it will. it might need a restart, '/etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart' to fetch the changes.
<Minataku> If you can't, no rush, like I said
<Dr_willis> I got the weekend off.. I have one in a box allready.. but its not very well protected.
<Dr_willis> But i got lots of spare blankets i can wrap it in! then box it up now.
<sub[t] rnl> haha
<Minataku> Haha
* uga checks the topic: using kubuntu to wash your winter blankets?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Address PM'd
<Minataku> And thanks X3
<Minataku> I've still got to get around to messing with the two big calculators
<Minataku> But like I said, the other two are working
<Minataku> Three
<Dr_willis> yep. im at a point in my life i can LOOK around the house and find 12+ things i need to do.. then the wife adds another 5 while im doing one...
<Minataku> The two LED ones that are running have slight issues with key bounce, though
<Dr_willis> but at least shes CLEANING out the junk!
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> Find any other interesting computers in your basement?
<Dr_willis> Clean out the basement has been a 2 year job for her.
<Dr_willis> GOt an iMAC DV. and some old pc's
<Dr_willis> a Few C64's
<Dr_willis> thats about all i got left.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> The iMac is no doubt too heavy
<Dr_willis> and of course these heavy CRT;s
<Minataku> I don't take PCs unless they're laptops
<Dr_willis> I got an old sony laptop. it needs a HD. and its broke in half. :) going to fix it for the kids someday...
<Minataku> Perhaps a C64 or two if you don't want them
<Dr_willis> its my live-cd test bed.
<Minataku> lol
<ICXCNIKA> brb
<Dr_willis> I got a Vic-20 also
<Minataku> And the chips out of those PCs if you throw them away
<Dr_willis> somehere.
<Minataku> BEcause I collect ICs
<Minataku> CPUs, EPROMs, the like
<mark_> hey all
<Minataku> And RAM and any interesting cards
<Dr_willis> heh. ill see what i can grab at work from the various High $$$ controller cards.
<Minataku> Send those if you would, too
<Dr_willis> from CNC machines and stuff.
<Minataku> Ooooh
<Minataku> Cool :D
<Minataku> Yeah, I'd love some exotic chips
<Minataku> Just don't get in trouble X3
<Dr_willis> Yep. :) well iof they thow the whole thing away..  its junk. :) i can be taking it aprart to look at it.. :)
<Dr_willis> got some cooling fans from HUGE dc motors that can take a hand off..
<Minataku> I actually got two Intel 80960CA chips out of two high-end SCSI server cards
<Dr_willis> the things literally hover off the table about an inch.
<Minataku> Those were cool
<mark4931> thats cool that there is a chat channel just for kubuntu owners already built in to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ok. i will go clean the basement some more . and box up some stuff for ya.
<Minataku> Yeah, the three A1200s, the one PSU, maybe a C64 or two and any cool chips you can find, I'll take 'em all :D
<Dr_willis> Your dad wont get mad again?
<mark4931> you have instante friends
<Minataku> I cleaned my room
<mark4931> and instante help
<Minataku> So he shouldn't be too angry about it
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> ill label them 'school supplies' :)
<Minataku> Haha
<Dr_willis> or 'your latex novelties'
<Minataku> Label them "Calculators"
<Minataku> Or something small like that
<Dr_willis> 'Anthrax'
<Dr_willis> :P
<Minataku> NO
<Minataku> >:P
* abominius going to rest
<Minataku> Label them "Parts for school work"
<mark4931> so does anyone know how to change the screen resolution higher that 1024 x620
<Dr_willis> Ok. :)
<Minataku> That'll work very well :3
<Dr_willis> well off to clean. see ya later. wife is YELLING again...
<Minataku> Since I _am_ in Computer Engineering Technology :D
<sub[t] rnl> see ya dr
<Minataku> Heehee, escape to the basement ^^
<sub[t] rnl> mark4931: add the appropriate modes into xorg.conf
<mark4931> my laptop supports 1400 x 900 but i cant get it to that resolution
<sub[t] rnl> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sub[t] rnl> try that link
<mark4931> how do i do that?
<mark4931> ok ill take a look at that web page
<mark4931> brb
<mark4931> it doesnt have intel on there
<mark4931> i have intel 956 or something for a video card
<mark4931> this is the window to configure xserver
<weyersrw__> fdoving are you still here
<fdoving> weyersrw__: yes.
<sub[t] rnl> mark4931: what video card do you have?
<mark4931> intel mobile 945gm
<sub[t] rnl> ok, you'll want to install the latest intel driver then
<mark4931> how do i do that?..
<stdin> try installing "xserver-xorg-video-intel" and change "i810" to "intel" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sub[t] rnl> use apt-get to install it
#kubuntu 2007-10-07
<mark4931> so what do i type then?... sorry...
<mark4931> in command line..
<stdin> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sub[t] rnl> yup
<mark4931> ok
<sub[t] rnl> or you can open Adept Manager in X and search for the package
<mark4931> i dont know how to do that..
<mark4931> ill just typ it and see what happens
<mark4931> itd doing something
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<sub[t] rnl> apt-get is your friend
<sub[t] rnl> cuddle it
<mark4931> haha ok
<mark4931> ill do that
* sub[t] rnl nods
<mark4931> cant you just serch for it in the synaptics too?...
<stdin> apt-get is your friend, but aptitude is mine :)
<sub[t] rnl> :P
<mark4931> haha
<mark4931> ok its done
<mark4931> so now do i restart the xserver?
<sub[t] rnl> well, you can hand edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf like stdin said to use the new driver
<newsense_07> ubotu is my friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my friend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t] rnl> or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the command line
<sub[t] rnl> to set your new driver, and resolutions
<mark4931> ok ill try that
<mark4931> bash: run: command not found
<mark4931> when i ran that..
<sub[t] rnl> start with dpkg
<sub[t] rnl> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> just the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" bit, infact  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" is better
<mark4931> oh i put run infront
<stdin> -phigh limits it to driver and resolution questions
<mark4931> oh ok.
<mark4931> ill do that last one
<sub[t] rnl> thats neat, never new that
<sub[t] rnl> knew even
<mark4931> laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<mark4931> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<mark4931> hu...
<stdin> give "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" a go
<mark4931> then kill yes?
<stdin> yep
<mark4931> ok
<mark4931> then that last command again?
<stdin> yeah
<mark4931> ok
<mark4931> no feed back is good right?
<mark4931> just a new line..
<stdin> no, it should ask questions
<mark4931> i typed "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<mark4931> then it just made a new lime
<mark4931> line
<stdin> oh, yeah that's ok
<sub[t] rnl> now run stdin's dpkg command
<mark4931> what command?..
<stdin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<mark4931> nice
<stdin> then choose the "intel" driver and the resolutions you want to use
<mark4931> im sure glad you guys know what your doing because i dont
<stdin> tab/up/down/enter to navigate
<sub[t] rnl> ncurses is purdy
<mark4931> space to select the resolutions
<raw__> hello, i have a question about knetworkmanager, if i can see my network, is that mean wifi card should work ? (cause when i add wpa key and launch config it block at 28%)
<mark4931> ok i went through
<mark4931> so now do i have to restart the xserver?
<mark4931> mark@mark-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<mark4931> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<mark4931>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071006165432
<mark4931> mark@mark-laptop:~$
<pillowpants> does anyone here know a text based torrent program?
<mark4931> what does that mean?
<stdin> mark4931: just that it made a backup before saving called '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071006165432'
<stdin> just logout and choose "Restart X Server" from the menu in the login screen
<mark4931> its not keeping the ones i select
<mark4931> ok..
<mark4931> ill log out then back in
<mark4931> brb
<peter_> can anyone help with bleutooth
<mark1982> ok
<mark1982> lets see if it worked
<usser> Uptime: 7 hours and 22 minutes
<usser> hm
<usser> i said it out loud
<mark1982> i cant seem to find the screen resolution menu...
<sub[t] rnl> mark1982 try running it without the -phelp options
<intelikey> -plow even
<atlfalcons866> how can i make the desktop switcher like gnome
<stdin> -phigh actually
<sub[t] rnl> err yeah
<mark1982> ok just a sec
<intelikey> -plow even
<stdin> -phigh
<mark1982> humm
<intelikey> -plow
<stdin> -phigh
<intelikey> :)
<raw__> hello, i have a question about knetworkmanager, if i can see my network, is that meaning usb wifi stick working (topcom skyracer 4001g) ? (cause when i add wpa key and launch config it block at 28%)
<stdin> I know it's -phigh, I gave him the command :P
<intelikey> stdin you misread me.
<atlfalcons866> how can i make the desktop switcher like gnome
<stdin> amdikey: oh? ;)
<intelikey> i.e. "without the -ph*"   so  -plow even    (as insted of.)
<Too-Sexy> allo ppl
<stdin> ...
<mark1982> i still cant go over 1024 x 768....
<stdin> interesting choice of nickname
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<EyesOverrun> come installo webmin?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sub[t] rnl> stdin you use the intel driver?
<stdin> yeah
<sub[t] rnl> played around with dual monitors at all?
<ubuntu__> can someone help me get WPA working on my ralink rt2500 wirless chipset?
<stdin> sub[t] rnl: tried and failed
<sub[t] rnl> same
<clunepeople> o.o
<clunepeople> i've never IRCd before..
<clunepeople> I'm running of a kubuntu live CD cause i buggered up my internet connection on my installl
<coreymon77> clunepeople: well then, welcome to irc!
<clunepeople> thanks you :)
<coreymon77> clunepeople: need anything.
<coreymon77> ?
<intelikey> <ubuntu__> can someone help me get WPA working on my ralink rt2500 wirless chipset? <<<<< <clunepeople>
<clunepeople> yess
<clunepeople> thats my probelm. I got WPA supplican't installed, tried using wifi-radar
<clunepeople> but just fugged my install.
<clunepeople> (Hence me being on a livecd)
<coreymon77> oh
<Capricori> hey all, anyone here used C# before?
<Minataku> Capricori: We're not too fond of Microsoft things around here
<Capricori> no, me neither, but I've gotta do it for my Uni course... just wondered if there's any way I can possibly do something useful with it
<Minataku> There's Mono
<Minataku> And GNU.NET
<clunepeople> Linux FTW >_> Even though I normally use W2kPro >___)
<Minataku> But I'd recommend doing everything in C or C++ instead then show off how much better your programs are than everyone else's
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Then again, you could make it better than C# writing it in BASIC
<intelikey> almost in bash
<Minataku> Or just doing all the opcodes out on paper
<mark1934> thanks guys!
<coreymon77> clunepeople: not for long :)
<mark1934> i got the resolution changed
<mark1934> i had to restart and it fixed it
<intelikey> restart what ?
* intelikey goes off grumbling about this not being M$ and no need to reboot except for kernel upgrades....
<Capricori> Im using Mono now, just wondering if there's any point in me making programs that im actually gonna wanna to use in linux.
<Capricori> The C# thing isn't up to me, course requirement... :(
<Capricori> Any language especially useful for developing KDE apps? I might just learn another alongside C#, so I don't feel that my newfound programming skills are completely wasted :)
<mark1934> i had to restart my computer
<mark1934> after installing the drivers for my video card
<sub[t] rnl> grats mark
<mark1934> then it changed the resolution
* intelikey grumbling some more about this not being M$ and no need to reboot except for kernel upgrades....
<mark1934> it was all you sub and std
<mark1934> i didnt know what i was doing
<intelikey> it's ok.   you'll learn.
<mark1934> yeah i hope so
<mark1934> i have taken a linux class but i cant remember everything i learned
<tekteen> can someone helpme find the time of a frame in a movie?
<tekteen> wat program
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> Is anyone here?
<intelikey> for the record, there are a few ways to restart the xserver without rebooting.  one of the favorite is the hotkeys  ctrl+alt+backspace   that's instant.   a more gentel way would be to issue    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<intelikey> !patience | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> !bot | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> tekteen as to your Q   i don't know.   so i was waiting for someone that did, to answer you.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sorry
<ubuntu_> hi
<intelikey> ubuntu_
<sub[t] rnl> tekteen: what app are you using to view the movie?
<ubuntu_> first time :-)
<ubuntu_> germans here ?
<tekteen> any
<ubuntu_> :-(
<n8k99> ubuntu_:  !de
<ubuntu_> i am installing kubuntu at this moment...
<tekteen> kaffiene
<ubuntu_> waiting and waiting
<atlfalcons866> why are the servers slow
<sub[t] rnl> tekteen: xine shows the time elapsed at the bottom of the controls
<sub[t] rnl> tekteen: if thats what your looking for
<n8k99> ubuntu_: #kubuntu-de
<hsystem-x> have any of you installed kde 4?
<hsystem-x> had*
<tekteen> I am looking for the exact frame
<n8k99> ^^^^ there's your germans
<sub[t] rnl> ah, yeah not sure then
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<sub[t] rnl> np
<sub[t] rnl> sorry couldn't help more
<intelikey> atlfalcons866 only a guess but i assume it a high traffic day.  the closer to release we get the more the last minute brush-ups seem to swamp the servers  and then after release  the servers are swamped with off-loads
<tekteen> I am tring to cut out comercials
<hsystem-x> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<sub[t] rnl> ahh, nice
<atlfalcons866> !kde2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !kde3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t] rnl> brb
<stdin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<atlfalcons866> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<intelikey> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<atlfalcons866> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<atlfalcons866> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<atlfalcons866> stdin: sorry
<intelikey> i use ext2 almost exclusivly anymore   iso9660 being an exception
<atlfalcons866> whats the universe packages?
<intelikey> !repos | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> lots of packages
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> !repos | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> sorry Alonea bad nick completion.
<atlfalcons866> universe componets dont get security updates
<intelikey> oh how sad
<intelikey> i have an issue.    how to activate a monitor ?
<intelikey> is there anything that can send the power on signal to the monitor ?
<Mr_Sonoma> intelikey: what do you mean? the computer went into sleep/powersave mode and now the monitor ect wont come back on?
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma no.  the computer was started with "wakeonlan"   and the monitor is later turned on locally by another user but they can't see anything.   even changing tty's doesn't "wakeup" the monitor
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmmm
<intelikey> only solution for them is  ctrl+alt+del   to get the monitor to work.     which is not a good thing.
<Mr_Sonoma> oh its a windows box?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> i don't do windows.
<atlfalcons866> will gusty gibbon have kde4
<intelikey> not default atlfalcons866
<Mr_Sonoma> ctrl+alt+del....hmmmm..........nevermind =) uh not sure what to tell you, im googling a bit to see what i can come up with, but if its anything like my computers have been in the past i turn the powersave features off because i've never had good luck with the "wake up events" something always seems to stay off for me
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma hmmm.    it could be that.   ibm box with i810 onboard vidio.  so it could be bios and the vidio card not jiving
<Mr_Sonoma> intelikey: that has been my experiance with MOST ALL of my systems....
<intelikey> i don't think it's any problme if the monitor was powered when the box was wakened tho.
* intelikey has never had an issue with using powersaving bios setting as a screen saver...
<scott_dennister> k, fixed xorg resolution...now onto the samba...seems I've forgotten everything i used to know :-(
<scott_dennister> hey intellikey...long time no chat
<intelikey> scott_dennister long time no C++
<Mr_Sonoma> you've been luckier than i have then =)
<scott_dennister> lol...that's funny :)
<scott_dennister> can someone help me with samba? winblows machine can't see ubuntu samba server, but it can ping it, and the samba server can totally see/browse/write to winblows machine
<scott_dennister> i've just rebuilt this machine for my son here, and they need the network
* Agent_bob modem reset
<scott_dennister> and this blasted howto isn't accurate on the windows end
<squidy> hello guys.. is anyone here using kubuntu gutsy with compiz enabled successfully?
<morphinex> If I want my lirc kernel modules to load every time at start up, is there anything special I need to do?
<squidy> morphinex, put the modules into the /etc/modprobe to load at the boot process..
<Alonea> ok, made some headway with installing network-manager manually, but still have an error. Here is new pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/728437
<squidy> morphinex, sorry.. the correct place is /etc/modules
<morphinex> squidy: you mean /etc/modutils?
<morphinex> squidy: oh nevermind, I see, thanks
<squidy> morphinex, no.. /etc/modules
<intelikey> wasn't /etc/modules depreciated ?
<squidy> intelikey, i don't know.. i'm using it yet
<morphinex> I was looking at the /etc/modprobe.d directory
<intelikey> i know it still works,  just think they started using the subdir modprobe.d  or modutils[.d]   or something.
<intelikey> seems that *buntu wants to do everything in /etc/defaults/   as well
<squidy> what about compiz-fusion in gutsy? does anyone use it successfully?
<Dr_willis> it works decently well here squidy
<Dr_willis> not using it for KDE however. :)
<scott_dennister> hey channel, i have a small problem and currently just do *not* have the time to relearn everything I used to know about samba...anyone to help?
<intelikey> well in all accuality, it's still your os, your software, and you can set it up as you like.   that's what linux is all about.
<squidy> i'm getting an error message when i try to execute compiz
<squidy> i'm using kde upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<Dr_willis> squidy,  under gutsy/gnome its there by default. might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Mr_Sonoma> intelikey: i got called out to deal with babies so i havent got to follow discussions since my last line, but i found this talking about IBM Thinkpad and "wake on lan" problems, may or may not be what your looking for. http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Laptops:IBM_Thinkpad_R31
<scott_dennister> been here 2 days and i wanna go home! :( lol
<squidy> Dr_willis, i know... but i'm a kde user :)
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  'whats the nature of the samba emergancy' ?
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma no progress,  my modem reset so i took a set back as well
<scott_dennister> Dr_willis: windows machine can't see/browse ubuntu samba server, can ping it, but ubuntu machine can see/browse/write windows well
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  cover the basics? you did enable the home shares In the smb.conf? you did give the linux users samba passwords with sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<scott_dennister> Dr_willis: yes, i did all that, and testparm didn't result in any errors
<mluser-home> how do I change from gdm to kdm?
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  this isent a gutsy machine is it?
<scott_dennister> nope, this is a feisty machine i've just rebuilt for my son, scott
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mluser-home> Dr_willis: Thanks :)
<scott_dennister> my son spilled champagne inside his box :(
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,   heh...   well if youve covered the basics.. not sure what to do next.
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,   try a live cd on the windows box and see if it can acess the shares?
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma that seems to all deal with etherwake problems   and that was an easy fix for me.  just had to use ethtool and add wol on     however that has nthing to do with the monitor not waking up when you turn the power on.    oh and it's not a lappy.  it's a server.
<scott_dennister> Dr_willis: ok, i can try that...but b4 i do, how about the hosts.allow and hosts.deny sction of the samba section in kcontrol?
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  never had to mess with that stuff..
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  you DID install the 'samba' package? :)
<scott_dennister> I've also forgotten how to specify a range of addresses...with the netmasks fr the network\
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  on a clean install, i normally install  samba, edit the smb.conf file,. give users passwords with sudo smbpasswd -a, and thats about it..
<Dr_willis> thats about all ive ha dto do.
<Mr_Sonoma> intelikey: like i said i got called out so i didnt get to examine closely, my boys are being a real PIA at the moment i'll look someome and see what i find =)
<scott_dennister> Dr_willis: yes, i did install it, or i wouldn't have the smb.conf file that testparms fine
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  actually i found befor that there IS a smb.conf without installing the samba package.
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  not sure where it came from. :) but i was editing it once.. to no effect..
<scott_dennister> oh, well like i said, my samba can read/browse/write to the windows machine great
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,  read/browse how? with kde/gnomes file manager? it can do that without the other samba stuff installed. :)
<scott_dennister> just can't do anything in reverse, except ping this ubuntu machine
<Dr_willis> try a 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<hsystem-x> ok so, when you installed samba, kubuntu or ubuntu turn visible to windows machines?
<Dr_willis> hsystem-x,  if you have samba confiogured properly. you can share directroies  to windows box's
<scott_dennister> Dr_willis: i followed this howto after using the official documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=%28samba%29
<scott_dennister> that howto mainly falls down on the windows side of it, the acl's & permissions
<scott_dennister> i'm forgetting my winblows knowledge, too :P
<hsystem-x> Dr_willis, and also fetch folders (shared ones) on windows based pcs with kubuntu using samba right?
<Dr_willis> scott_dennister,   all ive ever had to do was a simple  edit of the smb.conf, and give users passwords.
<intelikey> use it or loose it
<hsystem-x> ignore the last kubuntu word....
<Dr_willis> hsystem-x,  a windows box can access 'shares' on a linux machine. via samba on the linux box.
<scott_dennister> intelikey: and then the kids get internet, and screw up their systems, and I have the rebuild them
<hsystem-x> Dr_willis, and what i want to access windows shared folders from linux?
<hsystem-x> ignoring ftp possibilities.
<intelikey> tell them "you broke it, you fix it."
<scott_dennister> i had to relearn some of my winblows stuff
<hsystem-x> if*
<Dr_willis> hsystem-x,  thats doable also.
<hsystem-x> how? using samba too?
<Dr_willis> or any of a dozen other samba browser tools
<intelikey> ftpd
<hsystem-x> ok
<scott_dennister> intelikey: unfortunately, they need it for school, and don't have the $ for pro help...besides, it is my hobby
<intelikey> k
<hsystem-x> Dr_willis, if im not wrong, i can also send msg to windows OS with samba right?
<Dr_willis> hsystem-x,  proberly..  thers some sort of messager tool.. but everyone disalbes that :)
<intelikey> samba bcast ?
<hsystem-x> yes, but for example, an institution or corporation, where pcs are controlled.
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<hsystem-x> with the messenger service enable of course.
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Dr_willis> the samba doc package has like 3 whole books on the topic. :)
<intelikey> doc know anything about a monitor that wont wake up ?
<Dr_willis> hammer?
<scott_dennister> yeah, and i don't have the time to read one book, let alone 3
<hsystem-x> XD
<intelikey> lets start with a screw driver
<intelikey> no i mean is there and app that can send a wakeup sig. to the vidio ?   like wakeonlan or etherwake do on lan ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not that i know of.
<underdog5004> I just tried to mount a remote directory locally following this walkthrough: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/30/11-how-to-mount-a-remote-filesystem-using-ssh-sshfs-and-fuse Unfortunately, I can't access the dir, I can't even see the dir unless I'm root, and I'm not sure what's happened. Can anyone take a second and look at this for me?
<intelikey> hmmm ok.     what was that app for parsing the monitor params ?
<intelikey> it might actually send some sig's to the mon.
* sub[t] rnl is gone.. autoaway after 15 min (cyp!lp)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i got 2 amigas packed.. but then the wife needed me.. :)
<intelikey> underdog5004 there is a setting i had to disable grep for the word root in the configs.   i can't recall off hand what it was.
<Dr_willis> i gotta figure a way to wrap up the box's so they dont say 'daimlerchrysler' on them.
<underdog5004> intelikey, ha ha, what?
<underdog5004> oh, nvm, I understand now
<intelikey> underdog5004 there is a setting, which i had to disable, grep for the word "root" in the configs.   i can't recall off hand what it was.
<intelikey> i cleaned it up some for you.
<underdog5004> many thanks
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> seems like norootsquash   or something like that underdog5004
<underdog5004> hmmm, I'm in /etc, can't find _anything_ related to fuse or sshfs...do you remember where this config file was?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<intelikey> stdin may remember
<intelikey> when he gets up...
<stdin> don't make me read scrollback :p
<intelikey> what was the setting to allow normal users access in sshfs ???
<stdin> as long as they're in the fuse group they should be able too
<intelikey> norootsquash or something needs set   remember
<stdin> there's '-o allow_other'
<intelikey> i only played with that one time.   but i remember editing a config....
<stdin> by the design of fuse only the user who mounted it can read it
<stdin> there's also '-o allow_root'
<intelikey> there's a config....  ;/
<underdog5004> beautiful, lemme check that out.
<stdin> there is /etc/fuse.conf but that's for all fuse filesystems
<underdog5004> oh man, all I had to do was mount it w/o using sudo
<underdog5004> I'm good.
<underdog5004> thanks so much you guys!
<stdin> yeah, fuse = no sudo
<stdin> that's why it's nice :)
<underdog5004> but also dangerous, no?
<stdin> no
<stdin> not really
<underdog5004> but anyone can mount any volume...but I really haven't looked into fuse deeply (obviously)
<intelikey> underdog5004 there is something in a config somewhere that will fix that though.  cause i have to let root mount it.  my system is nosuid   thus only root mounts anything   and i remember a setting that allowed root to mount then all users access normally.
<stdin> it can only do thing you can already do, so it's limited by your users permissions
<underdog5004> gotcha
<stdin> intelikey: I'm guessing you uncommented "user_allow_other" in /etc/fuse.conf
<intelikey> probably and there was a noroot* something too
<intelikey> i'm sure that it had   no root   in it.
<intelikey> thought it was in ssh tho
<underdog5004> awesome, now I can stream movies from my server! no more 2 minute wait times. Spiderman, here I come!
<intelikey> sshd.conf  or someplace
<underdog5004> I love this place
* underdog5004 relaxes and watches the animated series of spiderman
<Dr_willis> old-skool cartoons?
<underdog5004> oh yeah
<underdog5004> first ducktales, now spiderman...I'm really digging spiderman
<Dr_willis> Watching CodeMonkeys right now.
<hsystem-x> !kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> all legally obtained of course
<underdog5004> of course
<hsystem-x> use kubuntu offtopic pls for talking that....
<Dr_willis> Codemonkeys reminds me of this channel..... :P
<evjunior09> I have a question...is it possible to download Real Player?
<Dr_willis> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> evjunior09,  i belive so.. but last i recall - it dide3nt work too good.
<stdin> evjunior09: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<the_hammer> is there kubuntu gutsy
<Dr_willis> the_hammer,  yes.
<the_hammer> fusion compiz?
<Dr_willis> thats not in kubuntu by default.
<the_hammer> but available tho right?
* Dr_willis sees this being part of a top 10 FAQ list.
<nosrednaekim> the_hammer: yeah
<Dr_willis> yes. its avilable.. no idea if it works well.. :)
<the_hammer> cool gotta link?
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: scratch that...put it in the channel topic ;)
<nosrednaekim> it works very well
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted package
<scott_dennister> k, simpler question: to specify a range of addresses, the syntax is just: 192.168.254.100/110, right?
<ws> can somebody help me with the kubuntu application bar... it disappeared, and i do not know why
* sub[t] rnl has returned.. back again (17m18s)
<ws> i mean the bar belo, with the start menu
<stdin> !away > sub[t] rnl, I hate away messages, really hate them
<sub[t] rnl> 10 4 stdin
<the_hammer> i see ubuntu not kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> keep looking? :)
<Dr_willis> or google for kubuntu gutsy
<stdin> the_hammer: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<ws> i already restored ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc, but it did not help :(
<sub[t] rnl> ws: so your kicker bar isn't running?
<ws> sub: what is the kicker bar exactly?
<the_hammer> stdin and ya got compiz fusion working in it?
<sub[t] rnl> its the default toolbar used with kde
<stdin> the_hammer: yeah, but I don't use it much
<sub[t] rnl> try alt+f2 then "kicker"
<sub[t] rnl> see if its up
<the_hammer> works good tho right
<stdin> the_hammer: works fine
<the_hammer> ok im gonna try it out already d/l thanks man
<james_xxx> i just borked my system during am upgrade to gutsy-beta.... would a fresh install of gutsy-beta likely be usable?
<ws> i suppose kicker runs: ps -->
<stdin> james_xxx: maybe, but #ubuntu+1 is gutsy support
<ws> ws        5646     1  0 02:44 ?        00:00:01 kicker [kdeinit] 
<ws> ws        5653  5621  0 02:44 ?        00:00:00 kio_system [kdeinit]  system /tmp/ksocket-ws/klauncher0hguvb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-ws/kickerUlv2ua.slave-socket
<ws> ws        5998  5688  0 02:50 pts/3    00:00:00 grep -i kicker
<stdin> !paste | ws
<ubotu> ws: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ws> i was only pasting 3 lines... but ok
<ws> i can not see the kicker bar
<stdin> it's probably hidden
<ws> ALT-F2 kicker dose not change anything
<ws> does
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Official Kubuntu support channel | Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<sub[t] rnl> try deleting kickerrc in ~/.kde/share/config
<ws> i also moved .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc  away, and let the OS recreate it... but it did not help :(
<stdin> ws: try Alt-F2 and put in "kcontrol" then go to Desktop > Panels and disable hiding
<ws> stdin: thank you so much!!!
<stdin> guess that worked then :)
<ws> i still do not know how i came into this situation...
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<ws> yes.... it worked perfectly :)
<ws> after comparing config files for an hour and searching in the net
<stdin> even KDE devs get lost in config files, that's why they invented GUIs
<sub[t] rnl> nothing wrong with putting forth the effort to resolve it yourself
<ws> but what's still unclear for me is...
<stdin> panel hiding was never perfect, sometimes it doesn't want to come back
<ws> i re-activated "hide automaically", but now the panel appears when i move over it with the mouse, like expected. and unlike before.
<ws> ok...
<ws> a big thanks again :)
<stdin> yw :)
<ws> and i will remember kcontrol for the next time :)
<ws> good night
<twylight> you
<twylight> you peoples
<twylight> I require help with java/firefox intergration
<crimsun> a bit more detail would be nice...
<hsystem-x> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> right
<hsystem-x> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<twylight> basically, I want to play runescape (trust me I'm bored)
<antsurea> hola
<stdin> so read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<hsystem-x> try, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<stdin> !es | antsurea
<ubotu> antsurea: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<antsurea> alguien q hable espaolll?
<twylight> !language | twylight
<antsurea> holaa
<stdin> !es | antsurea
<ubotu> antsurea: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<twylight> I still get the "error loading applet" error
<twylight> netsplit
<twylight> zomg
<antsurea> como hago para reproducir archivos wmv?
<Mr_Sonoma> !es | antsurea
<ubotu> antsurea: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<HealthyElija2> anyone here use Linux MCE?
<n8k99> ok, so i'd like konqueror  to just open weblinks from other applications instead of downloading the document into /var
<n8k99> how do i make that stop?
<NickPresta> HealthyElija1, LinuxMCE is comparable to Windows Media Center + some enhancements?
<Greenery> how do i hide mounted ntfs devices from the desktop?
<Les_Caesars> is there a way that I can remap one of my keys, to work like a different one?
<intelikey> Greenery right click the desktop configure it.   it's in the show devices section
<intelikey> or device icons section
<Mr_Sonoma> Les_Caesars: i think you may be looking for the hotkeys package
<Les_Caesars> my "ergonomic" keyboard has only one start menu button, and it's unfortunately on the left. This makes keyboard shortcuts hell on my left hand, which has carpal tunnel.
<Les_Caesars> Mr_Sonoma: oh? do tell
<Mr_Sonoma> !hotkeys | Les_Caesars
<ubotu> Les_Caesars: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Les_Caesars> Mr_Sonoma: thank you
<Mr_Sonoma> np
<Greenery> i check the device icons section, it is unticked already but the mounted hard disk volume still shows up
<intelikey> so mounted partitions is set to not show but shows anyway   wierd bug
<Corleone> Simple question.  Is there any way to make the Live CD run from a bootable USB Flash drive?
<intelikey> install it ?
<Dr_willis> Corleone,  i hear its installable to usb drives.
<Dr_willis> but never done so.
* dthacker-lt wanders in
<stdin> !install
<Dr_willis> some tweaks may be needed to get it working right also.
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Corleone> No, I don't want to install TO a USB drive.  I want to take the ISO and make the USB device be the Live/installer CD I can use to install from.
* Dr_willis looks at http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> so you want the  usb drive to basicially boot IDENTICIALLY to the  live cd?
<intelikey> and with a little twiddeling one could put the iso on the flash drive, and get it to run    i'm not up for walking anyone through that tho
<Dr_willis> That  http://tinyurl.com/3exghs   seems to be doing that intelikey  I think.. :
<Corleone> Right.  I want to extract the ISO to a flash drive instead of to a CD.
<intelikey>                    ^
<Dr_willis> check that URL  - see if they are doing what you want.
<Corleone> Well, my PC has the option to boot from USB, though I think it's expecting a USB hard drive or CD in that case.
<Dr_willis> Looks like a nifty trick
<Corleone> Yeah, got that bookmarke for a close read later.
<Dr_willis> not exactly what you want however...
<Corleone> If it's easy, I got a 1G flash drive I could use.  REally I only wanna use that cuz I'm outa blank discs tho.
<Corleone> So if it's a big project, then I'll just break down and get some more recordables.  Flash drives have me spoiled now tho.  Hard to commit to 1-use media.
<Dr_willis> i wonder what would happen if you installed the installer on a installed system.. then ran it..
<Dr_willis> BeOS ages ago could actually 'install' itself to a 2nd hd on the same system. :) ya then took that hd to a new machine.
<Corleone> That's another option.  I can mount the CD easy enough in Windows, just not sure if Kubuntu will support installing that way.
<Dr_willis> Corleone,  THATS what that url is describing exactly... :)
<Dr_willis>  making windows/grub load/boot the iso file from the C:
<Corleone> Yeah, I'll have to check that out later.  Too tired to do serious resarch right now tho.
<intelikey> Dr_willis heh  why not dd or tar to just copy over to the other drive ???
<Corleone> In my case, I boot XP/Vista with a custom Grub loader, so I'm not sure even TRYING to load linux is a good idea.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  ask the BeOs guys. :)
<intelikey> pfft   ;/
<Dr_willis> Corleone,  if you are allready yusing grub thats even easier...
<Dr_willis> well from, what i read on that site.. You just copy some files from the iso to C:\ and the iso file there. then add a entry to the grub menu
<Corleone> Well, it's a customized automated grub.  Sets a buncha pre-boot variables, then immediately dumps you to the XP-style OS loader.
<n8k99> my konqueror is hosed.
<Corleone> I never get to a grub menu in any interactive way.  It's supposed to be a transparent startup that runs before the XP/Vista loader runs, in order to define a few things before that loader gets started.
<n8k99> how do i get it to open links from other applications as webpages instead of downloading the documnent to  /var/tmp/
<ubuntu> opa
<ubuntu> :d
* intelikey can't use grub.  it's too weak to boot my partitionless system
<Dr_willis> intelikey is such a leet haxor.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Corleone> I dunno, only 4 minutes to go on the download.  I'll play around with it a little.
<n8k99> any ideas?
<intelikey> Dr_willis hat kleest spell it rite,   l33t
<Dr_willis> Been watching a CodeMonkeys marathon all day... I can imagine all the irc people on here.. being like the Pixlated people in the show...
<Corleone> Love Linux, but play too many WIndows games to commit to it.  Though I do like to shake the etch-a-sketch up now and then and see what the newest and greatest in open source has to offer.
<Dr_willis> I built a new box just for games.. and rarely play them :)
<Dr_willis> been none worth playing lately
<intelikey> n8k99 i don't even understand the question    sorry.
<Corleone> I got a quad-boot right now.
<Corleone> XP 32+64 bit and Vista 32/64
<n8k99> intelikey: ok- you know your are in kmail, get an email with a link and click on it, right
<intelikey> n8k99 no.  i don't do email
<Corleone> Anybody tried ReactOS?  It's basically an open-source OS based off the NT software that MS released as open-source.
<intelikey> n8k99 but i sujest "right-click"  and tell it what you want to do
<Corleone> It's basically and open-source. free version of XP.
<Corleone> At least that's the hype.  It's still in what they call "alpha'
<Dr_willis> Corleone,  last i tried it.. it booted.. then crashed.. :)
<n8k99> intelikey: doesn't matter, click or right-click > Open URL , konqueror downloads the document into /var/tmp/
<Dr_willis> hmm.. wonder how to do a netboot install of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Corleone> Was that a while ago, DR or recently?
<Dr_willis> 6 mo.
<n8k99> intelikey: and see those links right there ^^^^, does the same thing with those
<Corleone> I'll have to take another look.  It might just be a hard-ware specific thing.
<intelikey> n8k99 it's not like konq wants to parse the malbox file for the info.  if it's a url then just highlight it and paste it into konq's address bar
<Corleone> I had 2 distros I tried, the latest Mandriva and the Latest Kubuntu at the time.  Kubuntu went in and worked just fine.
<Corleone> Mandriva wouldn't even get thru the grub-load...
<n8k99> yes, that is terribly annoying when its not the desired behavior & was the former behavior
<n8k99> might as well be using GNOME in that case
<Corleone> I was actually a SImply Mepis fan back then.  It went in much like Kubuntu, but it had a lot more useful bells and whistles.  Kubuntu was a little stripped-down in comparison.
<Corleone> From what I was reading today tho, Mepis isn't doing too well.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm
<Dr_willis> Corleone,  they sort of lost their focus and keep changing things around..
<Corleone> \
<Corleone> Yeah, that's the basic gyst of what I read.
<Dr_willis> plus mepis dosent really offer that much different from ubuntu,  a few nifty tools last i tried it.
* tokorona tried DSL-N before Kubunutu
<tokorona> *Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> then they tried to use ubuntu, then got mad.  so went back..
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I was looking at kliklos...
<tokorona> .. grr, how do I not spell that?
<Corleone> Well I'm talkin' about a few years ago, back when the LiveCD concept was just catchin' on.
<nosrednaekim> which seems to be pretty nice
<Dr_willis> DSL-N is worth having in ya pc tool box. :) and Puppylinux, and FeatherLinux
<nosrednaekim> and Kubuntu ;)
<Corleone> Back then Kubuntu was pretty lean.  I dunno what the latest build looks lik.
<tokorona> Anywy, I wnt from DSL-N to SuSE (never installed) to Fedora (ditto) to Ubuntu (again, failed to install) to Kubuntu
<tokorona> DSL-N.. er.. well. I Tried making it a going OS.
<tokorona> Involves ripping it';s guts out and trying to make it a debian system - good luck with that.
<Corleone> Well, looks like my download's done.  Thx for your help.  Wish me luck...  :)
<nosrednaekim> Corleone: gutsy?
<Corleone> Yeah.
<Corleone> I can deal with a few beta blips here and there.
<tokorona> Gutsy's nice so far. Some issues with KDM theme manager, and ndiswrapper, but nothing overly critical
<nosrednaekim> Corleone: yeah..its pretty good, compiz integreation is better too if you have an ATI
<Corleone> Well, lemme get this flash-drive thing worked out first...  Okay, I'm out.  Thx again.
<nosrednaekim> flash drive?
<intelikey> "overly critical"  :)
<nosrednaekim> yo installing to a flash drive?
<videoeddie> how doo i down load pictures
<tokorona> well, ndiswrapper is how i connect to the internet, soo.
<nosrednaekim> videoeddie: of what?
<intelikey> videoeddie from where ?
<videoeddie> pictures of my daughter
<videoeddie> to a sidick
<intelikey> videoeddie download from where ?     just drag and drop them.
<videoeddie> yoooooooooooooooooooo how do i down load pictures of my daughter to her sidicjk
<intelikey> syntax error.
<intelikey> you no will to engrish ?
<Greenery> i think he meant CD
<nosrednaekim> I thought he meant sidekick
<Dr_willis> I did to. :)
<intelikey> still doesn't answer the question "where are the stupid files now???"    ;/
<Dr_willis> engrish.com
<Les_Caesars> The history on my kickoff menu acts like the history limit on "recent applications" is 0. Does anyone know where I can fix this?
<intelikey> download normally implies that the data is not local    no?
<intelikey> maybe he meant upload to sidekick   ?
* sub[t] rnl is gone.. autoaway after 15 min (cyp!lp)
<Greenery> haha
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> intelikey: not for some people, I often have to "download" files to a CD for my dad
<intelikey> lol
<n8k99> i fixed it, thanks for all the fish
<videoeddie> intelikey: who u think u talking to nigga this is nicole bitch
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@user-12ldeh9.cable.mindspring.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<n8k99> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> too late
<intelikey> oh hello "nicole bitch"  who ever you are...
<n8k99> thanks stdin
<stdin> I was poised ;)
<stdin> could feel it in me bones
<Les_Caesars> does anyone know where to configure?
<Les_Caesars> kickoff, that is
<intelikey> right click on it ?   or   in it's menu's ?    maybe  kcontrol even ?       i don't even know what kickoff is.
<intelikey> !info kickoff
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> Les_Caesars if none of the above ask in  #kde  maybe
<Les_Caesars> intelikey: am trying
<intelikey> kickoff not being in the repos,  it's a sinch that we don't support it...
<intelikey> yuch,   i said "we"
<NickPresta> !info kicker-kickoff
<ubotu> Package kicker-kickoff does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NickPresta> oh, trevino.
<hsystem-x> lol upgrading to gutsy .... it will take so long......
<naught101> anyone know what the command for the run dialogue is?
<naught101> so I can run it from console
<robotgeek> naught101: doesn't alt + f2 work?
<robotgeek> naught101: if not, why not just run your command in the console?
<naught101> robotgeek: not at the moment
<Dr_willis> !info bbrun
<ubotu> bbrun: An elegant tool for the Blackbox window manager that runs commands. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-3 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dr_willis> :)
<naught101> because I want alt+F2 to work...
<Dr_willis> not sure what the kde equiliv is.
<Dr_willis> !info fbrun
<ubotu> Package fbrun does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<naught101> yeah, I'd prefer to know what the k one is
<gemini> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure it even IS a specific command naught101
<Dr_willis> the #kde guys may know.
<naught101> yeah
<Tomi-idle> Family is important. Family with KDE
<killermach> I hibernated kubuntu gutsy, and later booted backup. but now my usb mouse doesn't respond
<Tomi-idle> Anybody else converted their parents/friends to kubuntu?
<naught101> Tomi-idle: yeah
<killermach> what command do I enter to have the mouse redetected
<killermach> ?
<robotgeek> naught101: ksystraycmd
<Agent_bob> Tomi-idle no.  but to linux yes.
<Tomi-idle> naught101: i've had less problems to answer problems nowadays than i did before... maybe once a month there's problems.
<naught101> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> naught101: but i dont think it runs from the cli :(
<naught101> no...
<naught101> damn
<Agent_bob> killermach usb mouse ?  unplug it and replug ?
* robotgeek tried running ksystraycmd from within ksystraycmd. phew
<killermach> Agent_bob:  yep.. and even into the other usb ports.. also notice that there is no redlight on when I plug it in
<naught101> then how would I find out why it isn't working, considering that the kmenu link doesn't work, and the key combination is set correctly??
<killermach> Agent_bob: kinda like the USB didn't re-engage when hibernate resumed
<killermach> lemme tail dmesg while I unplug/plug it again
<Agent_bob> killermach   /etc/init.d/usb* restart
<robotgeek> naught101: have you checked you keyboard shortcuts to see if it is mapped correctly?
<sub[t] rnl> any recommended .avi to dvd burning programs?
<sub[t] rnl> k3b is being a pain
<naught101> robotgeek: yes, it's set correctly for my user AND root.
<Agent_bob> ah killermach i think you can find info on this in the bug reports as wellas the forums
<robotgeek> naught101: root?
<naught101> as in, kde setting> root password> set options
<Agent_bob> killermach seems that others beet you to that one.
<killermach> Agent_bob: no logs generated in /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages when replug USB mouse
<robotgeek> naught101: i dont follow, where exactly is that setting?
<naught101> think I might try Alt+Ctrl+backspace
<killermach> Agent_bob: It's no big deal that it didn't restore, I thought I'd take moment to learn how to "HUP" USB
<naught101> robotgeek: when you go into the kcontrol in root mode
<naught101> back in a bit
<Agent_bob> killermach you can yank it's module and reinsert it    :)))
<Agent_bob> killermach that's a   sudo modprobe   command
<killermach> Agent_bob:  only have /etc/init.d/usplash  no other us* files there
<killermach> doing lsmod now
<naught101> oh well, working now
<Agent_bob> all for naught.*
<stdin> naught101: well, it "dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface popupExecuteCommand" just so you know :p
<naught101> thanks stdin. I'm sure I will have forgotten that by the next time I need it ;)
<killermach> nope.. modprobe usbhid, and rmmod usbhid/modprobe usbhid.. no go
<stdin> naught101: I had to search for that, so you will remember it (non-optional) :p
<stdin> stupid command for it tho
<naught101> :D
<naught101> I WILL remember at least that it's a dcop command
<stdin> dcop and kdesktop, then you'll find it again (if you ever need it)
<ardchoille> stdin: I typed in  "dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface " and hit the tab key twice and got a nice list of stuff
<ardchoille> I'm really beginning to like dcop
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, dcop is nice. you can even use kdcop for a GUI :)
<ardchoille> nice
<intelikey> nicer and nicer still...
<ghozala> hay how can i mount fat 32 disk
<stdin> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/<blah> /<mount_point>
<ardchoille> ghozala:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/device /mount/point
<intelikey> type is not needed
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<intelikey> wont hurt tho
<ardchoille> habit
<intelikey> it's my habbit to never add type unless it's cramfs or a loop device and has to have it.
<ardchoille> I had a data cd that would never mount unless I added -t iso9660
<ghozala> hay i want to mount a fat32 partion where is the app res
<intelikey> probably because you had a udf type in the fstab file   or something like that...
<intelikey> ghozala   sudo mount /dev/<blah> /<mount_point>
<intelikey> konsole command  ^
<intelikey> translate what's within  <>
<intelikey> blah might be something like  hdb3   or sda1    and mount_point   something like   ~/my.disk/   or  /media/hda   or even  /mnt
<pillowpants> what do i do about my login screen being ginormous and scrollable
<hsystem-x> ignore it XD.
<pillowpants> hsystem-x : i have been, but its been getting on my nerves
<intelikey> pillowpants use gdm in place of kdm ?   heh.   or correct the settings for the kdm   or  fix your  xorg.conf   i.e. remove the vertual size
<hsystem-x> haha
<intelikey> what you are seeing is the "vertual size" is much larger than the actual size.
<hsystem-x> intelikey, maybe if you guide him exactly, to change the setting, would be much easier for yo uand for him...
<hsystem-x> you and*
<pillowpants> intelikey : yeah
<pillowpants> i just google the issue and look it up
<intelikey> hsystem-x no.  because if he has multi-head setup then he needs the vertual setting.  so it's kinda a smorgage board fix    take what you like.
<pillowpants> bound to have happened before
<peter_> can anyone help me with bluetooth ?
<hsystem-x> can you explain what you want to do with bluetooth..
<pillowpants> thanks
<intelikey> pillowpants if not dual-head  then find the line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that says  vertu*   and comment it out.
<intelikey> ooops gone.
<superbenny> hey...i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10...and now my wireless isnt working. when i restarted, a little box came up andsaid something about restricted drivers...
<superbenny> knetworkmanager isnt finding either my wired interface or my wireless
<Les_Caesars> does -anyone- know how to configure kickoff?
<Les_Caesars> anyone at all?
<Les_Caesars> even a guess?
<Mr_Sonoma> superbenny: according to the topic -- Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1 Gutsy is 7.10 its a beta release atm
<Mr_Sonoma> Les_Caesars: have you read the man (i havent used kickoff so no i dont know) you may want to try typing into a konsole window: man kickoff
<Les_Caesars> Mr_Sonoma: No manual entry for kickoff.
<Les_Caesars> darn
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm
<Mr_Sonoma> not sure what to tell ya then
<superbenny> oh sry
<twylight> how do I clear all history of an application
<twylight> I screwed up the settings in secondlife once and now it crashes no matter what I do
<tazgodx> what is the terminal command to find out your internal IP?
<twylight> so I figure I have to clear the app settings
<NickPresta> Les_Caesars, what do you want to configure about kickoff?
<Les_Caesars> NickPresta: The history limit, for my Recent Applications
<Les_Caesars> right now, it's 0
<se7en^Of^9> tazgodx: ifconfig
<bazhang> 10/18!
<twylight> how do I update my opengl drivers
<tazgodx> ty se7en^Of^9
<Les_Caesars> NickPresta: so any ideas?
<NickPresta> Les_Caesars, I'm playing around with it. No idea yet.
<vbgunz> I lost my multiple desktop applet, it is not in the applet list, how do I get it back?
<savetheWorld> vbgunz: right click on the toolbar, see if you get some menus
<vbgunz> yeah, I checked the applet dialog, I do not see it in there :/
<twylight> who in here plays SL?
<NickPresta> it would be really nice to know where my System Tray went. It disappeared and event though I readd it from the applet menu, it doesn't show up
<twylight> will someone help me please
<tokorona> SL?
<twylight> yeah, the alpha client
<bazhang> NickPresta: tons of people are having that happen
<twylight> it crashed as I was logging in to my account, now it crashes every time
<twylight> it DID work before
<twylight> so there's nothing wrong with my drivers
<twylight> secondlife
<tokorona> ah..
<Les_Caesars> hm...
<NickPresta> bazhang, and what seems to be the problem?
<twylight> is there a way to delete everything that kubuntu knows about a program?
<killer_> here is an odd one.. I have a friend who just asked me for an app that will translate this phrase, "Close watertight doors" into as many languages as possible at one time..
<killer_> I thought one of you super bright people might help him out
<bazhang> disappearing menu bar items, panel, etc.
<NickPresta> bazhang, fixed by starting a new session instead of loading my previous one. >_>
<bazhang> NickPresta: thanks! I'll remember that!
<twylight> is there a way to delete everything that kubuntu knows about a program?
<NickPresta> twylight, most of the time, you can delete the associated files in your home directory
<twylight> I've done that and it's done nothing
<NickPresta> twylight, check for the default configuration files too. /etc/app/config is usually where they are, I believe
<twylight> fucking SL crashes even with wine emulation
<stdin> !language | twylight
<ubotu> twylight: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<twylight> sorry for the language but I've been getting this thing to do nothing but crash for hours
<NickPresta> twylight, SL?
<twylight> secondlife
<bazhang> second life is notoriously unstable--even on windows or mac.
<se7en^Of^9> does anybody know how to install www.citadel.org on a web server ...
<tazgodx> umm, i haave my computer set up. but nwo im adding a couple more HDDs, and i have them formatted for an LVM, but how can i set up the LVM to be a certain folder, as in /home?
<NickPresta> twylight, http://secondlife.com/community/linux-alpha.php doesn't work?
<wers> my Wicd tray icon is invisible. any ideas?
<NickPresta> se7en^Of^9, what do you mean install www.citadel.org on a webserver?
<the_hammer> hey all anyone here have compiz fusion installed?
<twylight> it crashes every time I try to log in
<NickPresta> !ask | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<se7en^Of^9> NickPresta: i need to run citadel on a web server
<the_hammer> im wondering what all it needs
<twylight> shouldn't it tell you in the dependencies?
<the_hammer> i installed it have a manager thing but not sure how to turn the actual compiz-fusion on
<NickPresta> se7en^Of^9, the citadel.org has an installation entry in it's Knowledge Base
<twylight> in konsole "compiz-fusion"
<the_hammer> advanced desktop effects settings is installed
<the_hammer> hammer@Lenovo:~$ compiz-fusion
<the_hammer> bash: compiz-fusion: command not found
<twylight> well that don't work
<the_hammer> i must be missing something
<the_hammer> just dunno what
<twylight> try sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<twylight> see if that does anything interesting
<twylight> anyways can anyone help me with my secondlife problem
<the_hammer> Reading state information... Done
<the_hammer> E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion
<twylight> that's great
<twylight> so you just want the 3d desktop effects right?
<the_hammer> meanwhile it showed in synaptic and i installed everything
<the_hammer> the whole thing of it
<twylight> go for beryl
<the_hammer> seen a demo vid with fishies going in the cube
<the_hammer> and all kinds of stuff
<the_hammer> naa i have beryl on another drive it isnt the same
<twylight> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<the_hammer> stuff i seen for compiz-fusion makes beryl look old school
<tazgodx> compiz-fusion is the merger of beryl and compiz
<underdog5004> the_hammer, not really...imho
<twylight> frigging secondlife is failing hard
<the_hammer> beryl cant do the snow effects and the fishies in the cube
<underdog5004> so...why not got explore first life?
<NickPresta> the_hammer, I understand what you mean, but Beryl can do the snow effects ;)
<twylight> I mean it's not running
<underdog5004> the_hammer, beryl can do snow...not sure about fishies
<twylight> and I don't see why anyone would want to pollute their desktop with such an app
<NickPresta> well, #kubuntu, I'm off to bed. Goodnight all.
<the_hammer> ill find the vid and ill show u what i mean about the fish
<underdog5004> twylight, second life or first life?
<twylight> secondlife
<underdog5004> twylight, agreed
<twylight> obviously my first life sucks pretty bad
<underdog5004> the_hammer, I think that's only proof of concept...
<twylight> hypothesis: all linux apps are unstable if not constantly updated
<twylight> experiment: attempt to log into secondlife
<twylight> hypothesis proven.
<twylight> and such
<twylight> I just want my secondlife
<twylight> I have people waiting
<underdog5004> I just want to level up in my first life...way more reqarding...too bad I can't powerlevel...
<underdog5004> erm, not reqarding...rewarding
* twylight is hungry; she gets a slice of cheesecake
<underdog5004> she!?!?!
<underdog5004> just kidding, twylight
<tazgodx> is there a command to list my HDDs and list the partitions?
<underdog5004> tazgodx, sudo fdisk -l
<tazgodx> hmm, isn't sda supposed to be sata?
<twylight> test firing secondlife; no modifications to the graphical settings
<twylight> THIS IS SATA!!!!!!!!!!!
<savetheWorld> tonight you dine in IDE.
<underdog5004> tazgodx, yeah, but with edgy(?) on up, ubuntu uses scsi emulation for ide drives...I think that's right anyway
<tazgodx> just curious cause my HDDs names are sda1 and sda2. and i have 2 IDE
<twylight> this is blasphemy! this is windows!
<tazgodx> ok, thanks underdog5004
<underdog5004> np
<wsjunior> using fglrx driver im able to use X but all tty's goes black, is there any way to fix it?
<wsjunior> i used to set vga=791 to fix this problem but it seems it doesnt work anymore :(
<tazgodx> ok, so im looking for a good LVM howto guide so i can set up an LVM, but haven't found one yet. anyone have a good one?
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<killer_> twylight: your second life is coming.. to get there the logical thing would be to be born again, hmm
<tazgodx> thanks bazhang this is better than what i was reading
<twylight> heh
<twylight> no
<bazhang> sure tazgodx
<bazhang> google is your friend..haha
<tazgodx> yeah i was searching google, guess you have better search terms
<bazhang> lvm +guide +how to
<tazgodx> haha, much better than mine
<the_hammer> who here said beryl can do snow effects?
<twylight> everyone
<twylight> I need a smoke
* the_hammer dcc sends twylight a smoke
<the_hammer> that was interesting
<the_hammer> wtf happened
<navets> where can I find help with C-Shell
<twylight> also, (off topic) I am aroused by my girlfriend's lack of clothing
<the_hammer> in the ocean theres lots of shells there
<navets> twylight: me 2
<the_hammer> thats funny i was klined hehe
<the_hammer> not even sure why but didnt work anyways dam newbie admins heh
<killer_> twylight: maybe we could all join together and get you a gift card for a clothing store
<twylight> actually
<twylight> all of you join together and check my website regularly
<twylight> because that will work wonders for my adsense account when I get it working
<twylight> also, buy t-shirts when I start selling them
<twylight> www.twylightsilverwing.net
<rob> the_hammer, I removed it, it worked just fine :)
<the_hammer> well thanks
<the_hammer> rather like it here
<Lynoure> hmph
<the_hammer> Sysinfo for 'Lenovo': Linux 2.6.22-13-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2060@1.60GHz at 800 MHz (3192 bogomips), , RAM: 537/1002MB, 114 proc's, 4.55min up
<the_hammer> not showing the debian sid now heh
<the_hammer> has a mind of its own
<Dr_willis> You name the pc's after the brand also eh? :)
<Dr_willis> I got one box called "Audigy" another called "ShuttleX"
<the_hammer> lol yup
<Dr_willis> Then one called "ReadyForTrash"
<the_hammer> lmao
<tazgodx> ok, so what would cause "fdisk -l" to return with no output?
<the_hammer> that must be the 1 with windows vista?
<the_hammer> ready for trash hehe
<Dr_willis> This one is called "MythTVBox" :)
<the_hammer> friends dont let friends use windows :)
<the_hammer> i heard about myth tv thats a usb thing right
<the_hammer> watch tv on a usb thing?
<the_hammer> am i right or is that different
<tazgodx> no
<tazgodx> control tv thru tv tuners
<the_hammer> ok cool
<tazgodx> anyone know why fdisk would return with no output?
<the_hammer> does it say anything liek no fixed disk present?
<twylight> www.wolfquest.org/ omg want
<tazgodx> no, it just returns back with absolutly nothing
<squidy> hello.. how can i do compiz start with kde startup without creating script and put it into autostart directory?
<Dr_willis> well aint that being picky. :)
<Dr_willis> edit the startkde script perhaps?
<edson_> Hola a todos y todas
<squidy> Dr_willis, startkde script?
<edson_> alguien habla espaol
<squidy> if i create a script with compiz --replace or something like that and put it into ~/.kde/Autostart.. when kde starts the adept_notify doesn't stay at tray... :(
<Dr_willis> squidy,  you are using gutsy? or feisty?
<squidy> Dr_willis, gutsy
<Dr_willis> I imagine in the next week or so there will be some howto/guides on the 'proper' way to get compiz going with Kubuntu Gutsy.
<Dr_willis> I havent done it yet myself. so cant advise more them to say check the ubuntu forums
<Dr_willis> I may try to get it going right now.. lets see.. to the google!
<vbatts> edson_, you might try #kubuntu-es
<squidy> Dr_willis, ok dude... but it trouble was occurring on feisty too...
<Dr_willis> compiz is very much a work in progress. :)
<Dr_willis> lots of bits that have to interact just right.
<squidy> :)
<schiste> good morning folks :)
<Dr_willis> well time to see if it worked...
<Dr_willis> brb.
<peter_>  can anyone help my pair my bluetooth devices u......i'm having problems pairing ....
<squidy> i've got a trouble with my bluetooth too... it's working when i try to send a file to a mobile paired.. but if i want to send a file to my desktop it doesn't work..
<mark4646> hey all
<peter_> my own doesnt pair at all.....what were your steps for installling bluetooth
<twylight> planeshift does not work
<twylight> fail
<fawx> hello..i tried 2 start a game..but then my comp restarted whut does this mean..?
<twylight> what game
<mark4646> what is a good program to use windows programs?
<twylight> wine
<fawx> trickster online
<mark4646> ok.  is that the best one?
<twylight> update your drivers
<twylight> yes
<twylight> it is
<mark4646> ok.
<mark4646> thanks
<twylight> no prob
<fawx> u said up date my drivers?
<twylight> yep
<twylight> that might help
<fawx> umm..
<fawx> how
<twylight> graphics drivers
<fawx> oh
<Dr_willis> wee.. woobly windows under Kubuntu Gutsy..
<Dr_willis> and a lot of little issues.. :)
<Dr_willis> squidy,  i can say at this time.. Id not mess with Compiz on Kubuntu..   noticing several .. issues.
<ardchoille> I have discovered kommander editor
<ardchoille> This thing is nice :)
<ardchoille> I used it to write this:  http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9017/kmdrrh3.png
<fawx> mayb an another nub question how do i check which graphic drives i have already?
<schiste> Hi, I do have some kind of problem with kopete. as soon as I try to get connected to msn or jabber it crashes.
<waltercool> im trying to do a multicd boot in a dvd, for my 'buntu distros, someone know how do one?
<schiste> giving me the following error "impossible to create the module in/out
<schiste> does anyone have any clue on how I could fix it ?
<fawx> .......
<twylight>  I am almost coming close to nearly getting secondlife to barely almost work
<fawx> i'm trying 2 make maplestory,rappelz,nd trickster work.....ugh..
<timbo__> I played second life once
<timbo__> I think winde doors has it too
<timbo__> wine*
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to use the --geometry switch in kde applications?
<hangthedj> what the format is?
<fawx> can i make mpegs work on kubuntu?
<hangthedj> it says do man X for format, but i have no manual entry for X
<twylight> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<twylight> or sudo apt-get install vlc
<twylight> get both
<fawx> type that where?
<timbo__> i like vlc better.... seems to be more stable
<addyk> in konsole
<fawx> k
<twylight> vlc kicks major ass
<hangthedj> vlc has never worked for me ever.  i like kmplayer
<timbo__> i would have to agree with you
<fawx> do i need both
<timbo__> dang, im installing gnome and its taking a while
<fawx> vlc nd mplayer
<fawx> ?
<timbo__> brb
<twylight> yes
<fawx> kk
<fawx> linux is weird
<hangthedj> your weird
<fawx> ::cries::
<hangthedj> just kidding.
<fawx> lol
<hangthedj> i thought they would be funny
<hangthedj> i was wrong.
<fawx> it's weird getting use to
<hangthedj> that
<hangthedj> you get used to it faster than you'd think. ;)
<fawx> hoepfully
<fawx> hopefully
<twylight> does anyone else have problems with secondlife?
<hangthedj> i don't know what that is
<Lynoure> twylight: If you do, the company's own support is probably the place to ask.
<twylight> thing is
<twylight> they won't let me log in
<twylight> furget it\
<Lynoure> Does not sound like a Kubuntu problem, then.
<twylight> just keep trying
<twylight> <(-.-<) <(-.-)> (>-.-)>
<twylight> !emoticons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emoticons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<twylight> fail failfail fail fail
<fawx> !fail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> !distrojunkies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distrojunkies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<schiste> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> !anythingatall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anythingatall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> lol
<twylight> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<twylight> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<fawx> !damnsmall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damnsmall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> !yellowdog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yellowdog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<twylight> k
<twylight> enough bot abuse
<jMerliN> hi all
<fawx> ...
<twylight> hello
<fawx> sup
<fawx> !adeptinstaller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptinstaller - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mark4646> how do i use wine?
<usser> mark4646: install it
<usser> mark4646: do winecfg
<mark4646> i installed a program but now how do i run it?
<usser> mark4646: cd $HOME
<usser> mark4646: cd .wine
<usser> mark4646: cd drive_c
<usser> and u're in C:
<usser> then navigate to where program installed and point wine to executable
<mark4646> but i clicked on the icon but it didnt work
<usser> ie wine pgm.exe
<usser> mark4646: those icons often dont work
<usser> mark4646: what program is that?
<mark4646> i installed msn
<mark4646> i wanted to see if it would work
<usser> mark4646: msn messenger?
<mark4646> yes
<dsmith> ewwww
<fawx> use kopete
<dsmith> use kopete
<dsmith> lol
<se7en^Of^9> why use msn?
<usser> mark4646: its probably not gonna work as no one really bothered making it work with wine
<dsmith> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsmith> ack
<dsmith> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<mark4646> i am using gaim right now
<dsmith> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<fawx> pidgin? weird name
<dsmith> AOL 5uX0r
<mark4646> aol sucks
<mark4646> its just a big virus
<dsmith> lol
<mark4646> lol
<dsmith> steve case can kiss my fat a55
<dsmith> err...wait, is he still around?
<mark4646> so most programs work in wine then?
<mark4646> just not msn?
<schiste> well both of you use kopete?
<usser> mark4646: a lot of program work in wine, a lot dont
<mark4646> ok
<fawx> all the games i wana play don't
<mark4646> WOW work?
<mark4646> i used to play that game
<dsmith> HL worls
<dsmith> HL2 sorta works
<fawx> i think WOW can work on wine
<schiste> It does
<schiste> as most of the game I have
<sille> anyone have an idea how to change domain or work group in kubuntu??  or even how to switch on/off a network connection??
<se7en^Of^9> www.blizzplanet.com/content/459/ mark4646
<fawx> is there a prog better tha kaffeine?
<schiste> vlc
<schiste> but kaffeine is pretty good
<jermain> hi everyone
<fawx> kk
<fawx> ello
<Lynoure> sille: domain in the windows/samba sense?
<mark4646> thats cool se7enof 9
<sille> i guess.  not sure.  will give scenario...
<mark4646> i dont have time to play it anymore though because of school
<sille> have one work group for most of my microcrap pc's
<sille> have one stand alone pc that is dual boot win and kubuntu
<Lynoure> sille: there are many ways to turn off/on a network connection. If you use network-manager, you can just enter Offline mode
<sille> the standalone was given a diff workgroup name so that it could share an internet connection with the other networked pcs.
<sille> however, since it had a diff workgroup name, it was hidden from teh rest of pcs having a diff workgroup name
<mark4646> will kubuntu upgrade to 7.10 along with unbuntu?
<mark4646> they are basicly the same right?  just different desktop managers?
<sille> kubuntu appears to see ALL the networked pcs... for security reasons, i really prefer to keep the two setups from being to "see" ea othetr.
<jermain> i'm making a script and want the user to input a variable, can someone tell how to achieve this?
<jermain> (unix btw)
<sille> I would prefer not to have to enale/disable all teh time.  would prefer to have similar outcome of hiding one workgroup/domain form a dissimilar workgroup/domain... as stated muchas in using microcrap windoz.
<level1> hi, I have a problem with vesa... basically, it want 1920x1200 resolution but I can't get it higher than 1600x1200
<jermain> back to google again hehe :p
<jermain> l8r guys ^^
<fawx> is there a radio 4 linux or can it use a random 1 off the net?
<se7en^Of^9> shoutcast.com > amarok fawx
<fawx> thx
<goofy-1> is there a way to start an app that is in the autostart directory minimized ?
<ohshit> being philosophical is dangerous
<ohshit> without qualifications
<ohshit> if i am a philosopher i should get a phd in philosophy
<ohshit> but i am not and i am not qualified
<sille> any idea on how to change domain/workgroup name of network connection so that it would not be capable of seeing pcs runnign under a different workgroup or domani??
<fawx> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fawx> damn he left
<level1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sille> pls,pls, pls,.  desperate for assist in being able to hide a particular workgroup (windowz) from my linux (closet) pc.  I would prefer that these two system run indepedently from earch other and are not able to "see" oneanother".  both my linux (kubuntu) system and ms windowz systems are running through the same routher and sharing an internet connection.
<mark4646> cant you just make a different subnet for each groups of computers?
<mark4646> then they cant see each other
<sille> i hadnt been able to in windows.  Instead, best buy geek squad guy old me to set up my closet dual boot win/kubuntu with one workgroup name andthe other 4 networked windows only pcs with a different workgroup name.
<sille> when starting up my closet dual boot system in windowzs, it does not see the other pcs.  however, when booting up in linux, alll, workgroups seen.  :{
<mark4646> i think you can set up your computers to be on diffent subnets
<mark4646> then they can see each other
<fawx> linux is all-knowing and all-seeing srry lol
<se7en^Of^9> :)
<mark4646> haha
<sille> which particular sets of subnets go with which particular ip addresses.?
<mark4646> http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<sille> ex cross over adhocs use 255.255.0.0
<mark4646> there is a calculator
<sille> typical addresses beginning w/ ... calculator??
<mark4646> that helps you get the different hosts for the different subnets
<ohshit> hi mark4646
<mark4646> hi
<mark4646> there are certain hosts that go with certan subnets
<mark4646> so when you set the subnet it gives the host rang
<mark4646> range
<mark4646> then you can set the ip address to that with the subnet
<sille> k.  this sounds a lot more safe than teh suggestion by geek squader to just group by work groups.  as was joked a few lines above, linux IS all seeing and knowing...
<mark4646> haha yeah
<mark4646> workgroups are for windows
<mark4646> and they dont really use them that much anyways
<sille> mark4646 -->> will definately try the link to the calculator
<mark4646> cool
<mark4646> i am taking a networking class at college
<mark4646> i have a bunch of subnetting homework due tuesday...
<mark4646> you can also download subnet calculator
<sille> have been meaning to do the same... for personal application and maintenance of my home network.
<sille> but my fultime gig does not allow much time for classes theese days.
<sille> thx mark4646
<mark4646> http://support.solarwinds.net/updates/New-customerFree.cfm
<mark4646> your welcome
<mark4646> thats to download a subnet calc if you dont like that internet one
<mark4646> yw
<mark4646> well got to go to bed
<mark4646> talk to you later
<sille> thx again... will try to figure it
<sille> gnite
<sille>  ; }
<mark4646> night
<fawx> what's the virus scanner 4 linux?
<ohshit> mark4646, bye
<fawx> if any 1 knows
<fawx> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ohshit> fawx, there is no virus for linux effectively if you use only open-source software and given that you are willing to look at all sources if necessary
<ohshit> but of course, this is impractical so this state cannot be attained
<fawx> ...
<fawx> mmk?
<ohshit> fawx, i have an idea. let's say there is a minimal system that is guaranteed virus free(it satisfies the above condition for no virus). then we have the option of not needing a virus scanner by choosing not to install more programs.
<fawx> tru
<ohshit> i would suggest that the minimal virus-free system may be enabled by built-in automated self-checking mechnism.
<ohshit> i have insufficient technical knowledge, but i'm just describing my thoughts
<twylight> the minimal virus free system is called a fresh install
<twylight> kthxbai
<ohshit> fresh install + self-checking mechanism
<fawx> linux already self checks
<fawx> ??
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to use the --geometry switch in kde applications?
<ohshit> anywayz... thx for listening
<hangthedj> it says do man X for format, but i have no manual entry for X
<hangthedj> what the format is?
<twylight> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<twylight> kthxbai
<ohshit> twylight, fresh install must preserve itself on all times
<twylight> so make nothing writeable
<ohshit> or write then revert conditionally
<twylight> you're asking for a live cd
<hangthedj> like if you run kdialog, before anything you can do --geometry
<ohshit> ok...
<twylight> when you restart, all changes go away, right?
<hangthedj> but if you want it 30 x 40, 30x40 doesn't work and it says check man X, but there is no manual entry
<ohshit> i guess what i'm saying is like a customizable live-cd
<twylight> I doubt it's not out there
<ohshit> ok
<twylight> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ohshit> so you have generic live-cd A then you generate customized version B for any unique user
<fawx> wait so ur saying it's not written 2 my hard drive really?
<ohshit> no, i'm just making an analogy of live-cd which has insufficient capabilities
<fawx> oh
<fawx> ::learning stuff::
<ohshit> yeah maybe system creates image of real time and makes similar systems real time, thereby evolving and virus-free
<ohshit> this is after fresh-install
<twylight> sounds like you've got a project on your hands
<twylight> HOWEVER
<ohshit> fresh-install i on to harddrive at time 0, then image j' at time 1 so revert to i' which is similar to i
<twylight> something like that
<ohshit> ...
<fawx> it's probable
<fawx> :: my head hurtz ::
<ohshit> i don't know how we could calculate virus-free condition
<ohshit> so that i and i' are both virus free, therefore similar
<waltercool> speaking simmilar, someone know how do a multiboot dvd of linux?
<twylight> I always had trouble with those
<twylight> trying to install fedora core
<twylight> it's like they want you to have 4 dvd drives
<twylight> zassscccccetbhy555jjjjj8ooil.;o
<twylight> fucking cat
<fawx> lol
<hangthedj> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<twylight> !jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> WE MUST BAPTIZE UBOTU
<twylight> >.>
<twylight> <.<
<twylight> <.>
<ohshit> oh
<fawx> try hosea
<ohshit> why fuck
<twylight> !hosea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ohshit> why fuck ppl compromise my system
<ohshit> what did i do
<ohshit> i know nothing
<twylight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<twylight> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<twylight> !zomg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zomg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fawx> u changed oh..
<twylight> ohshi-
<fawx> is this channel supposed 2 be international or U.S.?
<Lynoure> fawx: it's international support channel for kubuntu
<fawx> oh
<beau> umm
<twylight> fux
<twylight> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<beau> newbie question: How can I edit the command of an icon so that it asks me for su password and will run as such ingraphical mode?
<twylight> questions like that give me an idea
<ohshit> beau, are you using kde?
<beau> yes
<Lynoure> beau: icon? you mean a launcher on the desktop, right?
<VSpike> beau: go to properties, application tab, advanced options, run as other user
<beau> Right. Or even in K menu or self made links.
<fawx> whut idea
<beau> Thank you!
<VSpike> beau: you put "root" in there, to make it require sudo
<Lynoure> beau: or just add kdesu  in front of the command name.
<vidji> salut
<fawx> ...
<vidji> qqn sait si il y a un equivalent a msn ?
<beau> kdesu - I think that's what I want. Thx.
<pag> !fr | vidji
<ubotu> vidji: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ohshit> dudes
<Lynoure> vidji: maybe  kopete?
<ohshit> how do ppl like who make south park get started?
<ohshit> and how do they keep making revenue?
<NightBird> ohshit: as musicians
<ohshit> oh
<NightBird> ohshit: south park was meant to be a starting point for their band... their band still hasn't taken off
<vidji> thank I didn't think you are english
<vidji> bie
<NightBird> also, pandering to the least common denominator
<Lynoure> vidji: I'm not, I'm a Finn
<beau> I really needed the answer to that question, but furthermore tomorrow, I'm giving a workshop at the Fl state green party convention on why they need to explore linux. The question was a test for IRC question response time...
<beau> Anything you think they should know?
<Lynoure> beau: this channel is an unusual mess today :/
<beau> I am actually a newbie
<fawx> me 2
<Lynoure> beau: everyone was once. :)
<fawx> no..
<fawx> sum ppl r born with it
<Lynoure> One has to be a teen or younger to have been born with Linux =)
<NightBird> no, everyone starts a newbie.  it just tends to vary on how long it takes them to overcome that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jdong]  by ChanServ
<beau> Does anyone have anything to say that they think the Florida Green Party should know when making their software choices? I mean beyond the standard party line, which I intend to trumpet.
<fawx> no...if u believe in god which i don't nd yes this is off topic god kew wen he was born jesus 2 be correct
<ohshit> what are you talking about?
<fawx> who?
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fawx> i am in offtopic
<fawx> ..also
<fawx> sorry
<beau> So, in summary - come to the forum for specific questions. If you just want to chat, find that forums. Thanks, bye, I'll be back.
<ohshit> no worries man... we are all human
<ohshit> if i die, some people will cry, but only for a while
<ohshit> it's OK
<fawx> i like chatting here..buti'll stop
<ohshit> sure
<twylight> !fail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hangthedj> fawx, your not in kubuntu-offtopic?
<Hobbsee> ohshit: dude....offtopic
<fawx> i mean i have it open 2
<hangthedj> your not in #kubuntu-offtopic
<fawx> Linux Rox w00t!!!
<ohshit> fawx, i totally agree
<twylight> totally
<twylight> can someone find me the old linux second life client
<twylight> because I've looked
<twylight> hint: it's not on their site because they're a bunch of buggy software pushing asshats
<fawx> no u haven't..digg deep yuong grasshopper
<Lynoure> twylight: old?
<hangthedj> i wish i knew what second life was, cause you make it sound neccessary, and if thats the case i need it.
<Lynoure> twylight: there is one on http://secondlife.com/community/linux-alpha.php
<Hobbsee> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<twylight> rhe OLD ONE
<twylight> not the new version
<Lynoure> twylight: I'm not their employer or a second life user. I don't know what version you mean without you telling me and you are not telling
<twylight> 1.18.3.5 is the current version
<twylight> I want 1.18.3.3 or 1.18.3.4
<Lynoure> twylight: I'd ask Second Life Linux forum, someone there bound to have it, or access to their version control.
<twylight> thing is
<hangthedj> is there a program to install tar.gz source files?
<fawx> srry but whut is SL?
<twylight> I can't access their forum without logging into secondlife
<NightBird> fawx: massivly multiplayer online... chat....
<Lynoure> hangthedj: you can unpack them with tar -zxf filename
<twylight> and I can't fucking log into secondlife without an older fucking verison of the client
<twylight> excuse my language
<NightBird> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lynoure> hangthedj: the rest varies by package.
<hangthedj> i know, i'm just curious cause i'm working on a bash script to help people that don't know how.
<fawx> like xfire
<NightBird> twylight: doesn't it do a version check anyways?
<fawx> or it's a game
<twylight> no
<NightBird> fawx: well... it's got 3d avatars in it
<twylight> the client version 1.18.3.5 crashes every time I try to log in
<Lynoure> twylight: Chances are no one here uses SL except you, thus cannot post anything into the forums for you.
<hangthedj> i don't even know what SL is, and nobody wants to tell me :(
<twylight> SL is a social game
<NightBird> it's 3d chat
<fawx> never heard of it
<hangthedj> ahh, thanks
<fawx> like that peguin game
<fawx> penguin*
<NightBird> it lets you create objects and attach scripts to them as well...
<twylight> it has it's own economy as well
<fawx> so it's like an rpg w/ no fighting
<NightBird> fawx: pretty much...
<NightBird> and more peni being thrown at people
<hangthedj> weird.
<hangthedj> or i mean word.
<fawx> come on twy no pvp
<fawx> where u can kill nubs
<twylight> I want to access it because I cannot access it
<fawx> oh
* twylight sighs
<Lynoure> twylight: https://secure-web14.secondlife.com/community/support.php does not require a working client program.
<twylight> will you listen to me when I say that I cannot access the damned forums
<hangthedj> so does anybody know if there is a program or script to install source files?
<Lynoure> twylight: this is a Kubuntu problem how?
<twylight> because it crashes under kubuntu
<fawx> well....
<twylight> hang: ./configure
<Lynoure> twylight: what web browsers have you tried? Firefox might work better than Konqueror
<pag> hangthedj, " ./configure && make && sudo make install "
<twylight> I use firefox
<hangthedj> twylight, i know, scroll back, i'm writing a program to install source files for people that don't know how.
<deviance> What the name of the program used to change the login screen
<hangthedj> i'm just wondering if there is a program already.
<twylight> the program is called readme.txt
<twylight> and it's not a program
<twylight> it's a manual
<Lynoure> twylight: If you start behaving, and after this take your SL stuff elsewhere, I can post a support request on your behalf (as it works fine as a guest on my konqueror)
<Jesus_saves> kde looks pretty good now
<holyguyver> how do I get Kubuntu to mount a USB mass storage device?
<fawx> is Sl supposed 2run on windows?
<ardchoille> deviance: kdmtheme
<Jesus_saves> it looks better than windows 98 at least
<ardchoille> deviance: It's a module in kcontrol
<deviance> Hmm
<Lynoure> twylight: just /msg me with the text for the support request
<twylight> it's supposed to run on mac, windows and linux
<holyguyver> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hangthedj> ok, i want people that have no idea about linux, or what a tar.gz or tar.bz2 or .tgz to be able to install a source package, by clicking on a script.
<pag> hangthedj, I've heard of program called " kompile " - but I'm not sure, was that an actual program or just an idea. try looking at kde-apps.org
<hangthedj> and i'm just wondering if anything like that exists.
<deviance> ardchoille: Isnt there a porgam where you can install themes?
<deviance> That just lets you change the background
<hangthedj> pag, thank you. :)
<ardchoille> deviance: Yes, there is.. it's kdmtheme
<tokorona> kdmthememanager, IIRC.
<NightBird> hangthedj: build a .deb package maybe?  that way they should just double click it, and it should install it
<deviance> Hmm
<hangthedj> NightBird, i didn't even think about that, thats a good idea.
<ardchoille> deviance: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<deviance> Ahh, got it
<NightBird> I think .deb's only work for binary though, but it may be able to do a compile and install
<deviance> It wasn't installed :D
<ardchoille> deviance: After it's installed, go to the laste section in kcontrol and you'll see it
<fawx> mount is a funni word
<deviance> Okay ^_^
<hangthedj> a little extra programing to make sure they have all the dh stuff, but worth it.
<ardchoille> deviance: It's just a nice gui to install and choose themes, you could have done the same thing in a text editor, tho
<deviance> I could, but I'm lazy
<deviance> :P
<ardchoille> same
<ardchoille> :)
<deviance> Now to get some themes. Kde-look should do
<ardchoille> deviance: Yep, tons of them there
<Lynoure> deviance: if in the process you find out how to change Amarok analyzer colours, let me know :)
<holyguyver> how can I view the files on my USB Mass Storage device?
<deviance> Haha I wish
<deviance> It could be part of the colour settings
<broc93> good morning all
<ardchoille> holyguyver: You'd have to mount the device and then cd to it
<Lynoure> holyguyver: normally it's just a matter of plugging the device in and choosing from the options that pop up the one that displays the files
<holyguyver> how do I mount it?
<Lynoure> deviance: tried everything obvious yesterday, not that simple. Starting to think they are hardcoded
<ardchoille> holyguyver: plug it in?
<Lynoure> holyguyver: it should automatically mount
<fawx> lol
<holyguyver> I plugged it in, the options thing came, I said open in new window, & nothing opened, I went to disk & file system & it said that indeed it is there & it is /dev/sda1 so I went there & nothing only says a block device
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Now that you know it's /dev/sda1, open a terminal, type "mount" and look where that device is mounted. Then cd to that mount point
<hangthedj> holyguyver, is usbmount and usbutils installed?
<ardchoille> probably /mnt/media or something
<Lynoure> holyguyver: what kind of usb device it is?
<holyguyver> it is simple tech simpledrive USB 500GB External Hardrive
<Lynoure> holyguyver: there are at least some 'smart' sony ones that have their own MS Windows software that needs to run :/
<Lynoure> holyguyver: what's the filesystem on it?
<ardchoille> Lynoure: I wonder if the sony devices have embedded rootkits, lol
<holyguyver> I have not heard of usbmount nor usbutils so I do not know if they are installed
<ardchoille> They're never gonna live that down
<beau> Me again: Deadline approaching fast. Can someone direct me to a kubuntu gui for setting up an ad-hoc network? I'm going to run the presentation by directing...
<hangthedj> usb HDs are usually at /dev/sdb something.
<holyguyver> ardchoille what is cd?
<Lynoure> ardchoille: not after doing it twice, oh well.
<beau> users to connect to my web server for supplemental info
<beau> there in no web access at the location
<hangthedj> holyguyver, you can do dpkg -l|grep usb in a konsole and if it has an i infront of it, its installed.
<ardchoille> !bash | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lynoure> beau: ad hoc wifi network? Never done it, but I can dig for one...
<beau> Thx so much. No sleep, 4 hour deadline
<se7en^Of^9> holyguyver: dpkg -l | grep usbmount   shows you if you have the package installed
<holyguyver> hangthedj I checked & I don't even have a dev/sdb
<hangthedj> holyguyver, try lsusb and see if your hd is listed
<ardchoille> se7en^Of^9:  "dpkg -l | grep usbmount" returns nothing. However, "apt-cache policy usbmount" does tell me whether it's installed or not ;)
<Lynoure> beau: haven't read them through yet, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc looks promising
<se7en^Of^9> sudo dpkg -L usbmount ardchoille sorry
<beau> BTW, I'll never buy a playstation for fear of imbedded rootkits in my room with mic, cam, and web access
<beau> Lynoure: going there now. Thx!
<hangthedj> if usbmount is not installed dpkg -l | grep usbmount will return nothing.
<ardchoille> se7en^Of^9: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> se7en^Of^9: Thanks for that info
<se7en^Of^9> sudo dpkg -L usbmount
<ardchoille> se7en^Of^9: Why would you need sudo for that?
<holyguyver> ardchoille & se7en^of^9 I do have usb, but not usbmount
<se7en^Of^9> but it'snot installed on my box and it works as well
<se7en^Of^9> i do need sudo you might not need it
<hangthedj> holyguyver, you can also do ls /dev/sd* and see what the output is.
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I don't have usbmount installed and usb devices work fine
<ardchoille> holyguyver: If you type "mount" does it show where that device is mounted?
<hangthedj> i don't have usbmount installed either.
<ardchoille> you don't need it
<se7en^Of^9> don't need it
<hangthedj> but flash drives and usb HDs might be different? not sure
<holyguyver> hang the output is /dev/sda /dev/sda1
<se7en^Of^9> should work without usbmount
<hangthedj> holyguyver, so it seems its not recognizing it.
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I told you how to see those files. Have you tried it?
<hangthedj> holyguyver, you aren't on a live cd are you?
<ardchoille> He said the device was mounted. All he has to do is type "mount". see where it's mounted and cd there
<holyguyver> so many poeple telling me so many different things, I have tried all of the suggestions, but please archoille do tell me what was your suggestion again?
<holyguyver> what is cd again?
<ardchoille> change directory
<holyguyver> thank you
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Now that you know it's /dev/sda1, open a terminal, type "mount" and look where that device is mounted. Then cd to that mount point
<ardchoille> yw
<holyguyver> it gave me an odd output when I hit mount that I can't understand, so I will pastebin it for you guys to see
<ardchoille> holyguyver: ok
<se7en^Of^9> holyguyver: look for something like this line  /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2 type ext3 (rw)
<hangthedj> i'm confused cause if its usb it should be sdb
<ardchoille> hangthedj: not if it's the first partition
<holyguyver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39828/
<ardchoille> holyguyver: it's not mounted
<holyguyver> but it shows up in the disk & file system thing
<ardchoille> I thought you said it was mounted
<ardchoille> ok
<holyguyver> doesn't that mean it is mounted?
<ardchoille> no
<holyguyver> how do I mount it?
<ardchoille> if it's not recognised as a device, you won't be able to mount it
<holyguyver> but it is
<ardchoille> unplug it, plug it back in and try the gui (open in new window) again
<holyguyver> is there a website like pastebin where I can paste a screenshot?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: http://imageshack.us/
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Are you running Feisty or Gutsy or other?
<holyguyver> feisty
<ardchoille> ok
<jason> hello
<Jesus_saves> hi jason
<jason> how does this work
<holyguyver> archoille
<ardchoille> You ask a question and someone tries to answer
<ardchoille> holyguyver: yes?
<holyguyver> alright I hope this link works http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1dv9.png
<hangthedj> neat, ok, i'm on gutsy, so i forgot about hda.  shouldn't you be able to do like, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/sda; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda'
<ardchoille> holyguyver: hold on
<ardchoille> hangthedj: Gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<jason> i need to install my printer how
<ardchoille> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<holyguyver> if it worked, then tell me once again, it does not recognize it?
<hangthedj> ardchoille, gotcha, i just wasn't thinking, i've been using it since the first release.. sorry
<twylight> I love you all
<twylight> you're all awesome
<ardchoille> holyguyver: open a terminal and type this: ls /mnt/sda1
<gianlu> italiani??
<ardchoille> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hangthedj> haha, ardchoille, you didn't miss a beat there.
<hangthedj> that was cool.
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> Gotta love the bot
<holyguyver> ardchoille: ls: /mnt/sda1: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Good, now type this:  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Mind the spaces
<hangthedj> hey, i just said that
<ardchoille> hangthedj: Yeah, but I thought he said it was mounted before
<holyguyver> alright, I am not sure what it did, after I gave the password, it waited a few seconds & then went back to the thing where I may type, without showing any more info
* twylight mounts her filesystem ;)
<ardchoille> holyguyver: ok, now try this: cd /mnt/sda1 && ls
<ardchoille> twylight: lol
<hangthedj> touch her.txt && grep her.txt ;)
<ardchoille> now now
<holyguyver> bash: cd: /mnt/sda1: Permission denied
<ardchoille> ah hah
<hangthedj> holyguyver, try putting sudo in front of those commands.
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> not sure why it mounted rwx------
<hangthedj> yeah thats kinda weird.
<holyguyver> sudo: cd: command not found
<hangthedj> try 'sudo ls /mnt/sda1'
<holyguyver> well it just gave me a list of it's uppist layer folders
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Ok, that tells me it's mounted at /mnt/sda1
<schiste> cd doesn't need sudo
<ardchoille> schiste: It does if root is the only one allowed to enter the folder
<schiste> normally not
<schiste> you can enter the folder
<schiste> but you won't be able to do a thing
<holyguyver> alright I just tried going to /mnt/sda1 & it said I do not have access rights to this location
<schiste> try cd /mnt/sda1/
<hangthedj> if its not readable by users or other, i don't think it will let you read it.
<ardchoille> schiste: if a folder is rwx------ and owned by root, the user won't be able to cd
<schiste> why is it in rwx----- ? Oo
<ardchoille> [02:02]  <holyguyver> bash: cd: /mnt/sda1: Permission denied
<ardchoille> schiste: That's what I'm wondering
<schiste> switch to a root session so
<ardchoille> schiste: Careful, this fella didn't know what "cd" was for and you want him to use a root session?
<ardchoille> :P
<schiste> oh
<schiste> well if he do what we say should be ok
<ardchoille> True
<schiste> but he has no choice
<holyguyver> all I did was plug in the usb cord, how did it get into rwx?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: It mounted like that, don't know why
<schiste> what kind of drive is it?
<holyguyver> an external harddrive
<schiste> otherwise you can try the easy way first
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Try this: sudo chmod a+x /mnt/sda1
<schiste> in your ..; heuu... the control settings (?)
<schiste> check how it is mounting and change it
<holyguyver> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/sda1': Read-only file system
<ardchoille> ah hah, it mounted ro instead of rw
<ardchoille> Never had that happen to me
<schiste> what's the file system
<schiste> it did happen to me once
<ardchoille> schiste: I'll hand this off to you, I do't know how to remount for rw
<schiste> the first time I plugged a external drive in on my feisty
<holyguyver> it is ntfs, but I have ntfs-3g installed on this computer
<holyguyver> I am on fiesty
<schiste> ardchoille: I did it the easy way iirc
<ardchoille> ntfs, figures
<snook> bonjour
<schiste> through the control settings I think
<schiste> It's some kind of "protection"
<snook> je chercher une perssone qui pourais meder sous lutilisation de kubuntus
<schiste> snook: #kubuntu-fr
<holyguyver> so, how about do I go about this schiste?
<schiste> K menu
<schiste> controll panel or control settings or... well something like that
<schiste> don't remember wich one
* schiste should switch back to the english version
<schiste> holyguyver: or system settings
<holyguyver> isn't control panel the windows version of KDE System settings?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I'll let someone else take over from here. But, I do suggest you find a good bash tutorial and become familiar with navigating the file system from the command line.
<holyguyver> :p
* schiste agree with ardchoille
<schiste> you'll learn a lot
<holyguyver> hey I didn't know what bash was until about 40 minutes ago
<schiste> and as it's an external drive, the worst you could do is... well nothin worst
<ardchoille> holyguyver: lol
<holyguyver> so anyway in system settings, how do I go about the switch?
<schiste> you have two tabs
<schiste> one is named advanced
<schiste> go there
<holyguyver> I am already there as ard saw in the screen shot
<holycow> there arent that bmany commands to know anyway
<schiste> so file system
<schiste> holycow: basicly nope
<schiste> exept if you want do advanced stuff
<holyguyver> here schiste is the screenshot I sent earlier http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1dv9.png
<schiste> Oo
<Vosper> is the auatomatix site down?
<schiste> it's oddly weird!
<schiste> ;p
<schiste> Ok the swith to superuser mode
<ardchoille> schiste: Would it help if he unmounted and remounted with:  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"  ?
<schiste> Administrator mode
<holycow> i hope its down forever
<ardchoille> <-- just throwing ideas out there
<twylight> cocks
<schiste> ardchoille: temporarly but he would have to do this every time
<ardchoille> schiste: Ah, true
<schiste> but it's really weird
<ardchoille> yeah
<schiste> look it doesn't even show the file system
<ardchoille> I noticed that
<ardchoille> Maybe it can't recognise the fs and that's why it mounted ro
<schiste> that's the weirdest thing in this
<schiste> if it's ntfs it's even weirder!
<ardchoille> no comment ;)
<schiste> Feisty is great for that
<schiste> (mounting)
<ardchoille> yeah, Fesity is awesome
<holyguyver> alright I am in admin mode
<schiste> ok so
<schiste> let me a sec I do the same
<schiste> because I don't remember how to do it with the graphical stuff
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Just out of curiousity, you didn't use automatix for anything, did you??
<holyguyver> what is automatix?
<schiste> you should have a modify buton
<ardchoille> You do't want it
<schiste> or something like that
<holyguyver> Yes I do have a modify button, should I click it
<schiste> first selec your external drive
<schiste> and then click on modify
<ardchoille> Why do I get the feeling that this isn't going to work?
<schiste> you should have a mounting permission thing on the bottom
<holyguyver> when I click on my ext hhd it greys out the modify button
<schiste> lmao
<schiste> Excellent
<ardchoille> :)
<schiste> do you have a video camera
<ardchoille> I thought so
<schiste> So you can record it
<holyguyver> Yes I do have a video camera
<schiste> because it's amazingly weird
<schiste> ok have you tryed the stuppidest thing on earth
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Can someone tell me where the Qt libraries are?  I'm trying to compile a program and it's not accepting /usr/include/qt3/private which is where Adept says they're installed.
* ardchoille still thinks the fs is messed up or otherwise unrecognisable
<schiste> unplug/plug
<holyguyver> YES, DID THAT 3 TIMES
<holyguyver> sorry accidently hit caplock
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: First of all, what are you compiling?
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: I'm compiling kwin_smooth_akua_os_k-0.9 window decorations.
<murlidhar> is there anyway where i can mount my phone as pendrive rather than memory card????
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: Have you heard of baghira? It's in the repos. Want a screenshot?
<holyguyver> so any advise? :p
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: I've heard of baghira & seen some stuff.  I didn't know it was in the repos.  :-/
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: Here is my desktop: http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7607/kdeosxxv7.jpg
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<schiste> can you do just a thing
<schiste> sudo fdisk -l
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: Wow, nice.  :)
<schiste> and copy the line of your external drive
<jpatrick> ardchoille: :o
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: That was done purely with baghira
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: ...and I've just installed it.
<holyguyver> ardchoille schiste, is there something else to help?
<holyguyver> no schiste for I have over 200GB of data on there
<schiste> hu?
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: Thx for the tip!  So pretty  :D
<schiste> Buy an Apple.
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: Here's a tutorial about it. Skip the first section (installing) and realise that tutorial has some out of date info. But, baghira rocks!
<holyguyver> alright I am offically confused
<schiste> holyguyver: I was speaking to snowdonkey and ardchoille ^^
<holyguyver> So what do I do?
<schiste> i told you to make a sudo fdisk -l and copy the external drive line
<holyguyver> but I have 200GB of importent data on there, won't that delete it?
<schiste> heu not at all...
<schiste> it will display the details of the file systems
<ardchoille> holyguyver: No, the "-l" means list
<holyguyver> you are scaring me
<schiste> of your partitions
<schiste> hey we're not the windows users telling you to do c:format
<ardchoille> hehe
<jeri> hi everyone!
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: did I miss your link to tutorial?
<schiste> you're among nice people (aka linux and kde users (the nicest and the smartest btw))
<jeri> im having trouble opening my adept
<jeri> can someone help me
<holyguyver> so once I list it, then what?
<schiste> you should have a line about your external drive
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: Hmm.. no, that ardchoille guy forgot to post it, lol. Here it is: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<holyguyver> & tyhen what should I do with that line?
<snowdonkey> ardchoille: cool, thx again.
<ardchoille> yw
<holyguyver> schiste then what would I do with that line
<schiste> copy it here :)
<pag> jeri, what kind of trouble?
<holyguyver>  /dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<schiste> HPFS Oo
<jeri> dpkg trouble
<jeri> ive abort the installation of sun-java5.bin
<derka> Whats a good theme system for KDE ?
<jeri> i cannot use adept the way it wer before
<schiste> <joke>konsole</joke>
<schiste> jeri: what's happening
<crackhead_25> question: hey people's.. i have edgy eft right now.. do you think feisty fawn is looking good and reliable enough to upgrade? or is it still too green?? im pretty new to linux
<ardchoille> jeri: Did you close adept?
<jeri> yup
<schiste> holyguyver: ok you're using a REALLY old file system
<derka> I'm using 7.04, no problems here
<jeri> i'ts open right now
<pag> crackhead_25, Feisty is ~6 months old already..
<ardchoille> crackhead_25: Feisty was released months ago
<holyguyver> I am?
<derka> running in VMWare
<schiste> holyguyver: oh yes
<holyguyver> does ardchoille know?
<crackhead_25> ardchoille: i know.. at the time it was having quite a few problems with people.. is it improved and smooth enough now? do you know what im saying?
<jeri> umm  4get bout it,its working now hehe
<schiste> ardchoille: well it was used years and years and years ago
<ardchoille> crackhead_25: I use it as my sole OS.. and, not sure if you remember me, I'm the pickiest and impatient person on the planet. Yes, Feisty is great now.
<jeri> just need to upgrade sun java
* schiste concure
<holyguyver> ardchoille did you see what schiste said about my file system?
<crackhead_25> ardchoille.. did you have to modify or customize much, or did it transition from your prev version seamlessly?
<ardchoille> crackhead_25: I did an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy and it broke everything, haven't done an upgrade since and never will again, so I don't know about upgrades.
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Ah, ok, an old file system.
<schiste> holyguyver: this file system was used something like 15years ago at least
<ardchoille> crackhead_25: But, people are still finding upgrades breaking everything
<schiste> perhaps older, i don't remember exactly
<holyguyver> So you two, what do I do now? & also I just bought this external hhd 5 months ago?
<jeri> does it take long upgrade java5-bin?
<schiste> holyguyver: are you able to format your external drive?
<schiste> I mean save your data
<schiste> and then format it
<ardchoille> holyguyver: How did you get the files on that 5 month old ext hd?
<schiste> it would be the best thing to do
<holyguyver> I saved them oonto it
<schiste> arg
<ardchoille> Yeah, I agree with schiste, back up the files and reformat
<ardchoille> holyguyver: What did you use to save the files? Windows?
<holyguyver> it is a simpletech simpledrive external harddrive, that I just bought 5 months ago. & yes I used windows :p
<schiste> Hmmm ok we could do something weird and weirdly weird
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Yeah, that's the problem.. you used a garbage OS.
<schiste> but you could make two partition on your external drive
<schiste> one with your data
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Not your fault, tho
<schiste> and format the secon one
<schiste> and then back up your data on the second one and format the first one
* schiste re read
<schiste> omag that would be so weird
<fawx> is there a way to make konquer play a video w/ asking whut  to open the video w/ all the time
<fawx> ?
<screwface> hello
<holyguyver> it is 500GB I have used 200GB, my windows internal hhd is only 4GB (four) so how do I back up all of those files, other then that scary partisioning well the files are still on it option?
<ardchoille> schiste: Now you're confusing me
<ardchoille> lol
<schiste> ardchoille:  :D
<schiste> make two partition on his external drive
<schiste> one with the data
<schiste> the other one free
<schiste> oh gosh nope
<schiste> it could damage the data
* schiste sighs
<ardchoille> Oh, shrink the first part, use the new space for a second part, transfer files from 1 to 2, reformat 1, then transfer back?
<holyguyver> how can I transfer them if it won't let me even see them?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: That's a good point
<jeri> kubuntu drives me nuts,installation of packages are way beyond basic
<Jesus_saves> jeri, isn't it identical to ubuntu?
<holyguyver> if I do not have access to change them, then I can't move them nor copy them
<ardchoille> holyguyver: What about using Windows for that?
<jeri> if you've done something wrong your adept will suffer
<holyguyver> how can I use windows to transfer them to an ex3 or whatever it is called :p
<jeri> i dont know
* ardchoille gives up
<jeri> theyre all the same maybe
<Jesus_saves> holycow, you've made ext3?
<holyguyver> but how did a 15 year old fs show up on a 5 month old main brand external hardrive?
<jeri> damn it i have errors regarding the dpkg!
<twylight> bats have enormous penises for their body size ._.
<holyguyver> twylight pigs can have a two hour long orgasim :-p
<Jesus_saves> holycow, because you are seeing ghosts
<twylight> so can I ;)
<ardchoille> !ops | twylight
<ubotu> twylight: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<jpatrick> what's the emergency?
<ardchoille> This is not the first time twylight has done that in this channel
<jeri> how do i remove the last package dpkg process?
<jpatrick> twylight: please behave
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I guess I'l have to put twylight on my ignore list, he/she has been told about that before.
<jeri> how do i remove the last package dpkg process?
<bazhang> ardchoille: that means you can't see their comments, or thye can't pm you?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: any more troulbe from him/her and I'll have to get messy again :(
<jeri> can someone help?
<twylight> sorry, meant to put that in another channel first off
<bazhang> jeri: what's the problem?
<twylight> second, I was tormenting my cat
<ardchoille> bazhang: Well, with the type of comments he/she is making, they're not worth seeing
<bazhang> ardchoille: so that's what it does? Thanks!
<bazhang> hi jeri!
<holyguyver> but how did a 15 year old fs show up on a 5 month old main brand external hardrive?
<bazhang> Ms-dos?
<Jesus_saves> it didn't
<ardchoille> holyguyver: You used Windows? ;)
<holyguyver> yes
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Never trust a closed-source os
<bazhang> ugh
<holyguyver> It came preformatted
<Jesus_saves> holycow, it didn't show up
<Jesus_saves> holycow, it didn't show up
<bazhang> Jesus_saves: what?
<holyguyver> simpletechs simpledrive comes preformatted
<jeri> i got this dpkg problem
<jeri> bazhang
<Jesus_saves> it's your perception or your intention that is clouding your output
<holyguyver> so it did come with that sf, but it is brand new
<Jesus_saves> God is about truth
<bazhang> jeri: something won't update properly? try sudo dpkg --configure -a, followed by your password.
<Jesus_saves> I'm a sinner but I know this
<ardchoille> !ot | Jesus_saves
<ubotu> Jesus_saves: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ardchoille> Sheesh, who let the infants in here?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> jeri: was that the problem?
<jeri> my last dpkg session was interrupted
<jeri> then now i cant install this java5 bin
<twylight> speaking of java
<twylight> I can't play runescape on kubuntu
<jeri> damm im really broken hearted
<jeri> i really need that to install limewire
<schiste> have you tried a -fix broken ?
<jeri> how?
<schiste> Shoudl do the trick should't it?
<bazhang> likely
<schiste> hmmm sudo apt-get update -fix-broken
<schiste> update or upgrade
<schiste> I never remember ^^
<schiste> update I think
<mosiac> hello i just upgraded to 7.04 i believe and it seems to have messed up my resolution and im not sure how to fix it
<voicu> hi, how do i manually mount an external drive connected through usb?
<bazhang> schiste: upgrade, iirc
<ardchoille> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<voicu> and how could i find what partitions i have on it?
<schiste> mwarf ok ^^
<bazhang> voicu: mount in terminal
<ardchoille> schiste: Check out voicu's question. De javu?
<schiste> yeah
<schiste> Dj vu indeed
<schiste> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<schiste> yeah
<schiste> good bot good bot
<schiste> but you could give the commands!
<holyguyver> yeah when I saw voicu 's question I giggled :p
<ardchoille> hehe
<voicu> bazhang: i know, but what is the device and how i mount different drives on it?
<voicu> *do i
<ardchoille> voicu: Do you know what file systemis on it?
<voicu> well either fat32 or ntfs... i'll try them both
<bazhang> voicu: the commant 'mnt' should do it iirc
<bazhang> command, even
<holyguyver> LoL
<ardchoille> let's hope it's not HPFS/NTFS
<voicu> mnt?
<holyguyver> LoL LoL
<voicu> i'm going to mount it readonly to be sure
<bazhang> short for mount, I believe
<voicu> XP doesn't recognise it, that's why i'm trying to mount it manually
<voicu> what device is the usb?
<holyguyver> well xp recognizes mine so :p
<voicu> i tried /dev/bus/usb and it says it's not a block device
<bazhang> voicu: you want a command for XP?
<bazhang> does XP have a shell?
<ardchoille> voicu: try /dev/sda1
<schiste> bazhang: nope
<holyguyver> LoL man I am gertting deja vu :-p
<jeri> ubotu thx alot! that really help!
<ardchoille> holyguyver: me too
<holyguyver> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> haha
<jeri> ?!?
<voicu> xp can't handle something unless it works out of the box :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> vista, not so much
<holyguyver> voicu is this external harddrive by any chance a simpledrive? :P
<se7en^Of^9> vista doesn't handle anything in or out of the box
<ardchoille> lol
<schiste> troll
<bazhang> hahahaha
<mulander> se7en^Of^9: I disagree, vista handles malware out of the box :D
<bazhang> I had to use Vista yesterday--shiver--
<mulander> btw hi all
<ardchoille> se7en^Of^9: Not true, Windows handles viruses, trojans, worms, etc quite well.
<bazhang> Vista is malware..no kidding.
<schiste> I'm using it nearly everyday :)
* se7en^Of^9 :) @ mulander
<schiste> nope it's not
<schiste> borring yes
<schiste> annoying too
<bazhang> !gunga din
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gunga din - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<schiste> but not that bad in the end
<holyguyver> seven of nine, aren't you from startreck?
<voicu> holyguyver: it's an external harddrive that can be connected on usb, lan or a tv plug (for slideshows or something)
<bazhang> as compared to cholera?
<ardchoille> bazhang: ??? This isn't #wikipedia, lol
<se7en^Of^9> holyguyver: use to be ...
<schiste> wikipedia sucks!
<voicu> when i put connect it to usb and turn it on the light comes up but nothing else happens
<bazhang> ardchoille: sorry! can I at least do the bot command for bug#1?
<ardchoille> ok
<mosiac> when i upgrade to 7.04 do i need to update my nvidia driver?
<holyguyver> well then seven of nine you are one hot borg :-p
<se7en^Of^9> :)
<Jesus_saves> i've realized that if you appreciate the beauty of situation then you are automatically rational
<ardchoille> mosiac: If you installed the nvidia driver via the package manager, it should upgrade for you
<se7en^Of^9> a borg with no mounting problems :P
<Jesus_saves> although i cannot
<holyguyver> lol
<mulander> mount self /dev/borg
<mulander> :)
<mulander> other way around but you get the idea :)
* schiste is gonna make a big backup before upgrading to gutsy
<mosiac> ok lets say i didnt and im a retard which package do i need to install?
<sille> hi all.  need quick assist w/ network settigns (spec. subetting).  Would someone help or refer me to where I may find info re appropriate settings.  THX
<ardchoille> mosiac: That depends.
<mosiac> legacy card
<ardchoille> !nvidia | mosiac
<ubotu> mosiac: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<schiste> sille: be more specifiv please:)
<sille> oops i meant subnet masking
<mosiac> ok thanks
<sille> ok.  i want 2 networks to remain completely seperate from each otehr
<sille> one is my dual boot xp/linux pc
<sille> the other is a 4 pc network
<sille> i had been able to keeep the two from seeing eachother           befoer
<drif> sille: you something like http://www.subnet-calculator.com/? or ubuntu-specific?
<sille> inwidows by setting 2 different work groups.  the two did not see each otehr at all.
<holyguyver> well anyway voiccu, your hardrive is not the same as mine, but we still haven't found a salution to mine's problem
<holyguyver> coicu
<holyguyver> viocu
<feimao> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sille> however, linux can see all teh pcs in my house.  hte only commonality is that they are sharing the same router
<Jesus_saves> ubuntu is great... i don't need to do anything
<bazhang> amen!
<sille> drif-->  someone referred me to thsi calc.
<Jesus_saves> ?
<schiste> ubuntu sucks
<sille> bottom line.  I don't really understand it.
<schiste> kubuntu rocks
<schiste> BIG difference :p
<bazhang> ahaha
* schiste remove his "Troll hat"
<jpatrick> schiste: they both have the same base
<dost> very big haha
<sille> when i tried a manual setting on subnet, i could no longer connect to internet from router
<schiste> jpatrick: are you really sure of that?
<holyguyver> buntu is an okay distro :-p
<jpatrick> schiste: well they both come from the same repos
<schiste> No way!
<holyguyver> I wonder what would happen if google released goobuntu, I wonder if googles popularity amongst youths would actually influince a massive os change :)
<sille> if i am not using teh 192.*.*.* ip, my nic connected to the router will not connect to internet
<schiste> this is an urban legend
<schiste> and I don't think they'll release it soon
<holyguyver> I don't think they would ever release it, it is internal
<sille> however, when changed subnet mask from teh generic 255.255.255.0 to other, it did not work with teh ip range I               setmanually.
<Jesus_saves> La la la la la, la la la la la
<sille> anyone know sbnetting well enough to suggest a range of ip and matching subnet?
<holyguyver> so have you guys figured out how did a 15 year old fs show up preinstalled on a 5 month old main brand external hardrive?
<Jesus_saves> sille, ...
<sille> yes jesus?
<Jesus_saves> i'm not jesus
<sille> mmm k jesus_saves.....
<holyguyver> if you combine Jesus-Saves & myself you get one spiritual/holy guy :-p
<Jesus_saves> sille, check the ranges of ip's for local addresses(if i recall correctly, the term) and note that 255.255.255.0 is class C subnet.
<fc__> problem: i cant remove an menu entry from the applications list
<fc__> specifically, i cant remove a wine entry from the list
<fc__> can anyone help me please?
<Jesus_saves> sille, so maybe you want class C local address for your host
<r2d2> hello folks'
<Jesus_saves> i meant subnet mask... srry i have a habit of being inaccurate
<r2d2> does anyone kan help me to setup up a webserver to work with php in ubunto??
<pag> !lamp | r2d2
<ubotu> r2d2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<r2d2> lamp?
<holyguyver> !ignored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignored - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sille> actually, i just want to make sure that my two seperate networks are not able to see ea other.  i was successful in doing this by creating two different work groups.  In windows, they are blind to ea other.  However, linux sees all...
<holyguyver> Ignore
<pag> r2d2, see the link ubotu gave you. :)
<holyguyver> crap I meant an ! before that :p
<holyguyver> sorry I am talking to no one
<njende> with which kernel comes gutsy?
<r2d2> yes.
<sille> i was told by another here earlier that i would have             toset a differen subment mask for the two not to see ea otehr when linux booted.
<holyguyver> just herasing the bot
<r2d2> thanks! :)
<holyguyver> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Jesus_saves> La la la la la, la la la la la
<holyguyver> anyway ardchoillie schiste how did a 15 year old fs show up preinstalled on a 5 month old main brand external hardrive?
<schiste> I really dunno
<njende> hi folks!
<Jesus_saves> holyguyver, it didn't
<sille> all my pcs are sharing 1 router for internet and for sharing purposes.
<holyguyver> Jesus_Saves, yes it did, the simpledrive comes preformatted
<njende> can anyone tell me in here with which kernel gutsy comes along?
<Jesus_saves> holyguyver, no
<holyguyver> Yes
<Jesus_saves> holyguyver, your perception or your intention
<holyguyver> truth, look up it's spexs
<Jesus_saves> holyguyver, anywayz i have a question for you: when is it appropriate to think unclearly?
<holyguyver> you are obviously a troll
<Jesus_saves> no, i'm serious
<holyguyver> I am thinking clearlyu, & truky look at it's spex if you don't believe me
<Jesus_saves> oh, so when there is no consequence, i am free to think unclearly
<Jesus_saves> and since human beings like to be unburdened, when there is no consequence we should think unclearly
<holyguyver> alright this man is a cuckoo
<Jesus_saves> i don't understand
<holyguyver> exactly :p
<Jesus_saves> ok
<holyguyver> anyway schiste, can you please stick on this problem with me a little bit long, I would really like to see if we can clear it up
<holyguyver> now we know it came preformatted, & it said on the box preformatted with ntfs, it said it would work instantly on xp & that with mac all you would have to do is reformat it, indeed the same goes for linux, however 200GB is a lot of DVD's worth of backup
<Jesus_saves> holyguyver, you need to backup before you reformat?
<holyguyver> I wasn't talking to you Jesus
<Jesus_saves> i'm not jesus
<Jesus_saves> ppl just don't understand that there is an advantage of being irrational sometimes
<holyguyver> so schiste, do you really think that it is the fs that it says it is or do you think that my ntfs-3g is messing with it & I should uninstall that?
<Jesus_saves> (if you appreciate the beauty of a situation then you are automatically rational)
<Jesus_saves> you know i have like 20 years of my life
<Jesus_saves> i want to do good to my parents
<Jesus_saves> sincerely deep in my heart
<holyguyver> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jesus_saves> !tail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> bible!
<holyguyver> well anyone new out there for feels like helping me with my problem?
<holyguyver> Am I alone?
<holyguyver> echo echo echo
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> heya!
<holyguyver> thank goodness :p
<holyguyver> so how are you bazhang?
<bazhang> holyguyver: great--got Gutsy?
<holyguyver> nope Fiesty, why?
<holyguyver> bazhang
<bazhang> hey
<bazhang> just curious--Gutsy is really stable--much more so for me than Feisty ever was. The amount of care put into this (yet only beta) is unreal...
<holyguyver> yeah, I sometimes have thoughts of going baack to dapper
<holyguyver> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<holyguyver> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<holyguyver> !fiesty
<ubotu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<holyguyver> :-p LoL
<holyguyver> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Jesus_saves> holyguyver, do you like me?
<holyguyver> Jesus_saves, no I don't
<bazhang> ouch
<holyguyver> Bazhang, do you think gutsy would help me with my hardrive problems?
<bazhang> holyguyver: what problems are those?
<holyguyver> my hardrive is a hpfs/ntfs & I cannot/won't reformat it, & I have ntfs-3g installed so kubuntu should be able to read it, & it can, but for some reasion it mounted in rwx ro instead of rw
<bazhang> holyguyver: which means?
<bazhang> can't write?
<holyguyver> iot won't let me see or change anything
<holyguyver> wont even let me see
<holyguyver> it says I do not have permission to see
<bazhang> holyguyver: dual boot?
<holyguyver> no
<holyguyver> external
<bazhang> holyguyver: just a storage drive then...
<holyguyver> yes
<bazhang> holyguyver: what file system?
<bazhang> ntfs?
<holyguyver> I already said hpsf/ntfs
<holyguyver> they said it is a 15 year old file system
<bazhang> sorry, just woke from a nap...
* se7en^Of^9 will probably dream of mounting usb dev and subnetmasks 2night
<holyguyver> :p @ seven
<holyguyver> bazhang http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HPFS
<bazhang> holyguyver: thanks; no clue as to a solution--perhaps ubuntu forums, or #hpfs?
<se7en^Of^9> holyguyver: ls -l /your/usb/  ...
<holyguyver> did that about 6 hours ago
<se7en^Of^9> and rwxrwxr x ?
<holyguyver> it mounted to rwx ro
<Jesus_saves> i remember last rugby worldcup(not the running one) johnny wilkinson of england was like a machine
<Jesus_saves> he hardly ever missed
<ardchoille> !ot | Jesus_saves
<ubotu> Jesus_saves: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jesus_saves> i'm sure someday i will meet a decent wise girl who genuinely loves me
<holyguyver> so se7en^Of^9 any idea?
<Jesus_saves> because by that time i will be competent
<bazhang> Jesus_saves: pushing the limits...
<ardchoille> bazhang: It's either a bot or he doesn't care if he gets kicked.
<bazhang> ardchoille: there are bots? Wow.
<holyguyver> bazhang there is no #hpfs
<alesan> hi
<bazhang> holyguyver: I was joshing, sorry.
<bazhang> hi alesan!
<alesan> is there any source for the win32 codecs (for mplayer) in kubuntu? it seems I cannot find them in adept
<ardchoille> alesan: Are you logged in as root?
<ardchoille> !seveas | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<Jesus_saves> ardchoille, i'm definitely not a bot if i write a bot
<Jesus_saves> even if i write a bot that writes a bot
<holyguyver> Jesus_Saves I have seen lots of yahoo bots & jabberwacky write the phraise "A bot"
<holyguyver> well I mean Frank_Ribery :-p
<alesan> ardchoille: it seems I misconfigured konversation. it should run as a normal user, damn.
<holyguyver> ardchoille you never answered me, should I try uninstalling ntfs-3g & see if it will mount right then?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I don't know anything about ntfs.. I haven't touched Windows os since 2001
<holyguyver> ntfs-3g is a linux driver for ntfs
<ardchoille> Well, I have no need for it then
<holyguyver> but I do :-p
<ardchoille> Well, you already know more about it than I do
<kreib> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holyguyver> so you are suggesting that my suggestion of uninstalling it & seeing if that might help, may be educated advise?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: When it comes to ntfs, you're on your own I'm afraid.
<holyguyver> well as said it may not be ntfs, it my be hpfs
<holyguyver> which from you saying "not since 2001" that means yo7u have touched it (hpfs) :-p
<bazhang> holyguyver: do you have a Windows box you can boot from?
<holyguyver> yes
<ardchoille> holyguyver: The only file system I have dealt with since 2001 is ext3.
<ardchoille> Well, ext2/ext3
<holyguyver> no I meant before 2001
<bazhang> holyguyver: then boot with installed, burn to drive, reattach to linux box, install Gutsy, and Bob's your uncle!
<slackern> I have dualboot on this machine, i usually just install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config then i tell ntfs-config to enable everything for rw bla bla and it just works
<holyguyver> hey slackern thanks :D
<slackern> but using 7.10 right now and then it just worked for my 2 ntfs partitions
<bazhang> slackern: thanks!
<slackern> hope it works just as easy as it did for me
<holyguyver> so are you saying that I should upgrade from feisty?
<slackern> Nah not really it should work fine there too
* bazhang looks around for Hobbsee and says yes!
<holyguyver> so you are saying I need to configure the ntfs config?
<slackern> let me check quickly on the tool, been a couple of months ago since i used it
<holyguyver> every time I try & use ntfs conig nothing starts, it seems like a dead menu item
<slackern> holyguyver: it should give you a little simple window with like 2 buttons
<holyguyver> nope, gives me nothing
<slackern> installing it now here too just to try
<slackern> 'sudo ntfs-config' started it for me, but hmm maybe it could be something that im in gnome right now
<holyguyver> when I enter gksu ntfs-config it says could not run spacific cammand
<slackern> oh is it installed?
<slackern> 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config'
<holyguyver> O well then I guess I will have to change the cammand it gave it when it installed
<redlex> Hi people
<holyguyver> when I sudo apt-get install ntfs-config   ed it I got this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<slackern> holyguyver: then there is another instance of maybe (adept/apt-get /aptitude/something) running
<holyguyver> O yes there is, oops sorry :p
<slackern> ^^
<slackern> holyguyver: btw just for reference is is just an internal drive or external + internal drive with ntfs?
<holyguyver> external
<holyguyver> & it told me that it was already installed in it's newset version
<holyguyver> ntfs-config that is
<slackern> holyguyver: hmm thats odd, it should just work then, i could log into kde and check where it is
<slackern> i'll brb
<slackern> holyguyver: I see it in the menu under system and then i got NTFS Configuration Tool
<holyguyver> Yes me, too but it was a dead link, however I just using your advise that you gave earlier fixed it like I said I would
<slackern> ahh so it's working now?
<holyguyver> but I only fixed that linkl, still need to fix that drive
<slackern> oh
<holyguyver> so no not yet, but you have helped me get closer :D
<holyguyver> so now it automaticly mounts which is amazing, but it still says that I do not have access rights to it.
<Capt_Carrot> i always take the cheap way out and chown the mount directory :)
<deviance|dead> What are some good repositorues to get up to date games from? I need nexuiz 2.3
<Capt_Carrot> you may have to roll your own on that one
<deviance|dead> Damn
<deviance|dead> Are there any good reposioties for games?
<Capt_Carrot> none that i'm aware of, no
<Ahmuck> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<fc__> how do i remove a link to a wine application that has moved?
<Ahmuck> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<holyguyver> slackern
<slackern> holyguyver: mm
<Ahmuck> !gcc
<Ahmuck> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> I wish to show youa pastbin
<slackern> holyguyver: sure i can have a look, not sure if it helps or not but i'll look :)
<Capt_Carrot> apparently gutsy got 2.3 but it was never moved into feisty-backports
<fc__> how do i remove a link to a wine application that has moved? deleting the entry from the edit menu's option doesnt work! help please!
<holyguyver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39850/
<Capt_Carrot> deviance|dead: 2.3 is up over at getdeb, though i hesitate to recommend it sometimes...
<slackern> holyguyver: hmm looks like it should start, those errors are just for those odd input thingys that they have extra in xorg.conf
* stdin eyes jdong's hat
<holyguyver> I does start & I switched it to external, but as said it still won't let me read nor write to it
<deviance|dead> Capt_Carrot: I found a repo for get deb the other day, but when I did a full upgrade it removed kubuntu desktop package
<Capt_Carrot> nono
<Capt_Carrot> just download the required packages from the site
<Capt_Carrot> and kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<deviance|dead> I know you can but I had alot fo software to update
<deviance|dead> I figured Capt_Carrot! :P
<deviance|dead> Gotta restart x
<deviance|dead> one sec
<holyguyver> so slackern any ideo how I can get it to give me access to it?
<slackern> holyguyver: hmm i never had that kind of problem with it not even showing up, so not sure where to start trying to fix it really
<slackern> holyguyver: usually starting things from a terminal gives some useful information about those problems but well not this time =/
<holyguyver> Well would it help if you knew all of the ntfs drivers & stuff I have installed? maybe it is a drive conflict
<charlie5> hi all ... does anyone know how to disable an external usb hardrive from powering itself down (or whatever else it might be which causes it to unmount itself every five or so minuste) ?
<holyguyver> Hey ardchoille it is a deja vu again :-p
<holyguyver> schiste look :-p
<zsz> I have no sound. Sound card is detected, the kernel module is loaded, sound channels are not muted, headphones are connected properly and work with mp3 player. alsa-tools, alsa-oss, alsa-utils and alsa-base are installed. How to enable sound?
<kreib> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zsz> I mean the headphones work with a separate mp3 player
<zsz> like ipod
<holyguyver> slackern in the list I saw that I was missing one lib for it, so I am installing that now to see if that helps
<slackern> holyguyver: make a backup of your /etc/fstab also
<holyguyver> my what?
<slackern> holyguyver: /etc/fstab file contains information about how to mount your disks and such, just in case it gets changed and breaks or something
<holyguyver> shouldn't I have done that last week when I originally installed ntfs03g?
<holyguyver> ntfs-3g*
<slackern> holyguyver: well it's usually not needed but it always nice in case something breaks :)
<slackern> holyguyver: can save some tears, then it's just too boot up a ubuntu disk, mount partitions and move the file back and it's back up and running :)
* bazhang wants a pony
<robinson> morning, all
<bazhang> morning!
<ardchoille> holyguyver , schiste: What? Was there a sale on those usb hard drives recently?? lol
<bazhang> hahaha
<robinson> I need to know how to set my default wireless network using KNetworkManager. I have two networks in my home, one public, one encrypted. I have moved the public one to "untrusted" but tat is the one it connects to everytime i turn on my laptop
<holyguyver> Actually yes there was, back 5 months ago, 500GB for 200$
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I'm beginning to see why they were so cheap ;)
<jpatrick> !wifi | robinson
<ubotu> robinson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robinson> my connection dropped for a sec, did anyone answer yet?
<bazhang> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hsystem-x> !lock apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ghozala> bazhang: hi
<hsystem-x> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hsystem-x> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<pag> !aptfix | hsystem-x, are you looking for this?:
<ubotu> hsystem-x, are you looking for this?:: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ghozala> bazhang: i ve tried the compiz-fusion on system it is runing very good with fiesty
<hsystem-x> thx man , yes
<pag> yw :)
<bazhang> ghozala: yes!
<Nolo> my display setting are out of wack...can you give me a link on what to do to fix them?
<ghozala> hay help!!!!! which voice plugin i use for kopete konference or gnomemeeting
<Nolo> help what do I key in to terinal to reset the display refresh rate to maximum?
<kduser^> Hey..
<kduser^> will any problems arise if i burn a cdimage on to a dvd ?
<hsystem-x> no
<hsystem-x> kduser, it is the same..
<kduser^> an os image
<bazhang> no problem.
<kduser^> since I only have dvd`s and no cds at the moment
<hsystem-x> yes, it will boot, like a normal cd, no prob. The only thing you need is a DVD reader...
<hsystem-x> sooo i guess you have one.
<kduser^> I use kubuntu edgy and my sound card is not working.. I installed alsa driver the latest one by compiling from source
<kduser^> how do I see my soundcard name /
<kduser^> its a lenovo laptop 3000  N100
<hsystem-x> type in termina: lspci
<hsystem-x> terminal*, there you should see all your devices.
<kduser^> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<kduser^> is this card supported by the kernel in edgy ? 2.6.17
<hsystem-x> !souncards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about souncards - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hsystem-x> !soundcards
<kduser^> okay.. I`ll reboot and try I just upgraded  my kernel
<hsystem-x> !sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcards - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kduser^> thanks.. :)
<bazhang> ubotu?
<Nolo> how do I uninstall kubuntu and remove it from grub?
<hsystem-x> uninstall it? just format or remove the partitions.
<farouk> hi every one
<farouk> can you help me in somthing
<nosrednaekim> hey farouk
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem
<farouk> hi good that there is somebody to answer me
<farouk> i want to play rmvb files
<nosrednaekim> its sunday and its early ;)
<farouk> that's the problem
<farouk> hhhhhhhhh
<nosrednaekim> no... thats the second problem ;)
<farouk> early how ????????????
<farouk> wwhy it's the second
<nosrednaekim> its early in the morning in the US where most of these people are from
<Nolo> i have a couple of versions of kubuntu on my computer, so how do I remove them so i can do a clean install
<ghozala> hay how can i install .tar.gz extentions
<farouk> oh isee
<farouk> acutally  don't know
<farouk> i am new to the wholle thing
<farouk> but
<farouk> i think adept manager
<farouk> will help
<nosrednaekim> !source | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<nosrednaekim> farouk: what does a rmvb file do?
<Nolo> right...except that my display settinga are out of sync and I cant see shyte
<ardchoille> Nolo: How do yo have a couple versions of kubuntu?
<farouk> rmvb file it's a media file exinsion
<Nolo> it did an upgrade and just added the newer version onto grub
<ardchoille> Nolo: Do you mean you've upgraded?
<nosrednaekim> farouk: then I would get "libxine-extracodecs" from adept and see if that fixes it
<Nolo> yes.
<holyguyver> how do I mount a drive again?
<farouk> maybe
<NightBird> Nolo: oh, you can uninstall the older kernel versions
<jermain> hi everyone!
<farouk> hi
<Nolo> nightbird....how???
<ardchoille> Nolo: Ok, then you don't have a couple of versions, you simply have your current version. As for the kernels, you can leave them, it does no harm. Or you can uninstall previous kernels.
<NightBird> Open up adept, search for kernel image, and remove the older versions
<farouk> i told you i am new to the whole thing and i still searching for the proper programs for me
<ardchoille> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<nosrednaekim> farouk: get that package..
<Nolo> right, but my display setting are out of sync and I cant see shyte to do that
<holyguyver> ardchoille how do I mount a drive again?
<fay_elf> Actually you could edit /boot/grub
<farouk> ok
<ardchoille> holyguyver: sudo mount /<device> /<mount_point>
<holyguyver> thanks :)
<ardchoille> yw
<NightBird> er... search for linux-image, it will get you too it faster
<fay_elf> Menu.cfg
<Nolo> first and foremost....my display settings are shyte now....and I cant even see the log-in
<fay_elf> Knowing that file is very useful
<Nolo> I asked for help....but no one answered....
<ardchoille> !display | Nolo
<ubotu> Nolo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nolo> thanks....
<ardchoille> yw
<NightBird> what's the problem with it Nolo?
<farouk> so could anyone tell me how to play rmvb files
<ardchoille> farouk: Is it a real media file?
<bazhang> vlc?
<farouk> yeah
<ardchoille> !realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> realplayer?
<nosrednaekim> farouk: I just told you!
<jermain> vlc plays about anything ive encountered
<farouk> told me what
<ardchoille> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> to get the package "libxine-extracodecs" in adept.
<fay_elf> Oh and did you guys know that you can have a background in the grub boot screen?
<farouk> so is vlc in thhe adept
<farouk> oh oh
<bazhang> farouk: yes
<RiverGate> yes it is
<nosrednaekim> fay_elf: yep :) Ubuntu sets it up kinda plain.
<holyguyver> so how do I mount that spacific harddrive again?
<farouk> ok thank you every one
<bazhang> no problem
<ardchoille> holyguyver: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<fay_elf> That's a good way to begin with GIMP
<farouk> so see you next time because i had to study now
<holyguyver> now it is saying mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<RiverGate> try sda2
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Did you unplug it?
<holyguyver> yes
<holyguyver> & replugge dit
<RiverGate> try sda2
<ardchoille> holyguyver: See what it says in the disks gui
<RiverGate> you prolly didnt safely unplug
<holyguyver> I did, & it is the same as it was before
<RiverGate> hmm..
<ardchoille> RiverGate: This hd has been problematic.. to say the least
<RiverGate> ic :/
<RiverGate> what kinds of sda do you see when you do "ls /dev"?
<RiverGate> or "ls /dev | less"
<holyguyver> typing in ls dev does nothing, I think you did not type in fully what I am supposed to type in
<RiverGate> argh
<RiverGate> wait ill open console
<holyguyver> when I typed in ls /dev|less it said END
<nosrednaekim> there is no need to pipe ls through less ;)
<nosrednaekim> less is for reading files
<RiverGate> :o
<RiverGate> i like to scroll around with the arrow buttons :)
<holyguyver> now concel will not work because it says something about pty
<RiverGate> holyguyver: you didnt use the spaces
<RiverGate> wth?
<fay_elf> ls /dev/sda*
<holyguyver> Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.
<RiverGate> whoa
<ardchoille> holyguyver: hit the "q" key
<RiverGate> i concede to your hd
<bazhang> haha
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> holyguyver: That's another one slapped :)
<RiverGate> lol
<bazhang> or as my japanese wii says: game setto!
<ardchoille> lol
<holyguyver> when I hit q nothing happens
<holyguyver> now he just broke my termanol :(
<ardchoille> it's not broke
<holyguyver> how do I fix it
<ardchoille> launch another terminal :)
<RiverGate> where are the good ol' times when people asked "how do i move a file in bash?"
<ardchoille> quit that one
<ardchoille> RiverGate: Long gone
<bazhang> holyguyver: some hours backs, I suggested you connect this to a Windows box and then mount it in XP (or whatever), copy over the files, then put it on you Linux box--any reason not to try that?
<holyguyver> I have done that 8 times & it keeps on saying Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.
<ardchoille> "the screen says to insert floppy # 3, but I can only get two in there at a time"
<ardchoille> RiverGate: ^^
<RiverGate> :p
<holyguyver> because my xp only has a 4(four)gb hard drive & I need to transfer 200GB
<RiverGate> i'll just sit here quitly and learn from you guys
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> holyguyver: What is taking up 200Gb ?
<holyguyver> my files
<RiverGate> 18+
<bazhang> holyguyver: and you never backed any of that up?
<holyguyver> music, vidfeos & porn :p
<holyguyver> nope not yet :p
<ardchoille> holyguyver: backups are your friends :)
<holyguyver> now how do I fix my termanol?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: ctrl+c  ?
<hsystem-x> ohh yeah loving gutsy gibbon and the new wireless drivers :D
<bazhang> terminal what?
<nosrednaekim> hsystem-x: which ones?
<lucarrrr> hello
<bazhang> hsystem-x: it's sweet right?
<lucarrrr> i just installed kubuntu
<RiverGate> hsystem new wireless drivers?
<hsystem-x> yes...
<bazhang> hello lucarrrr!
<lucarrrr> i am completely new to ubuntu
<RiverGate> !!
<hsystem-x> so much improvements.
<holyguyver> cntr+c did nothing
<nosrednaekim> hello lucarrrr:)
<lucarrrr> having used only red hat till now
<bazhang> lucarrrr: welcome!
<lucarrrr> how to installa kdevelop?
<lucarrrr> install
<RiverGate> lucarrr wecome to a better world!
<hsystem-x> no, i want to install kde 4, does anybody of you have done that?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kdevelop from the terminal.
<nosrednaekim> lucarrrr: go into adept, the package manager.
<ardchoille> holyguyver: What is your terminal doing?
<holyguyver> Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.
<bazhang> hsystem-x: unusable.
<lucarrrr> already done
<lucarrrr> kdevelop doesn't apper
<hsystem-x> unusable?
<lucarrrr> in the list of installable packages
<bazhang> hsystem-x: yep
<lucarrrr> which is the main package repository
<nosrednaekim> lucarrrr: do a "sudo apt-get update" do update your package lists
<holyguyver> it says that from the second it pops up & when I hit "OK" it closes
<bazhang> lucarrrr: from my apt-cache search kdevelop: kdevelop - An IDE for Unix/X11
<RiverGate> ooh i got a question: in a unix script i want a user to define a variable
<RiverGate> how do i do that?
<nosrednaekim> RiverGate: you mean a bash script?
<RiverGate> yes
<holyguyver> ravergate I have a question, why did you break my bash?
<nosrednaekim> lucarrrr: if you are on dapper, you may need to enable some repositories
<hsystem-x> hahah
<nosrednaekim> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RiverGate> holy its a simple command to list items in a dir
<nosrednaekim> hsystem-x: wait for beta 3 to use KDE4
<holyguyver> well it broke bash
<hsystem-x> .
<RiverGate> i dont know how it could 'break' your bash
<nosrednaekim> hsystem-x: right now it has no panel ;)
* bazhang wants a pony
<nosrednaekim> RiverGate: eh.. I once uninstalled it in Suse
<nosrednaekim> =)
<hsystem-x> ok :),
<holyguyver> well it did, now all people can do is pty me
<RiverGate> nosrednaekim :p
<steffen> hello^
<bazhang> heya steffen
<steffen> hi i am new here
<RiverGate> holy, the line i made you type equivelent to clicking a map to see what files are in it
<bazhang> steffen: what's your question?
<RiverGate> im not gonna claim its not because of my line
<holyguyver> rivergate, you have now been dubbed the bashbreaker the termanol termanator the konsol killer :-p
<RiverGate> AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaargh
<lucarrrr> where can i find a comprensive list
<steffen> where do you come from
<lucarrrr> of the main and better repositories?
<RiverGate> All your bash are belong to us!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hsystem-x> .
* RiverGate stands corrected 
<bazhang> not you RiverGate
<RiverGate> oh lol :p so how do i get a user to define a variable in a bash script?
<ardchoille> RiverGate: read ?
<stdin> RiverGate: #bash is the place to ask
<RiverGate> argh, ofcourse
<bazhang> lucarrrr: kubuntu will find the repositories for you automatically, based on what you entered in timezone info.
<RiverGate> on my way :p
<bazhang> hi stdin
<stdin> hi
<holyguyver> so how do I fix konsal?
<holyguyver> ardchoille, you read the problem, how do I fix it? :'(
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I've never seen that problem. usually "q" or ctrl+c quits whatever is being run in term
<ardchoille> holyguyver: You're saying that anytime you launch konsole now it shows that msg and quits?
<holyguyver> as said it closes when I hit ok, but then when I repoen it it says it again
<wathek> hello all
<holyguyver> yes
<bazhang> hi!
<wathek> is there any way to read the ram or rm files of some radio straming ?
<holyguyver> yes it does that any time >I start it
<wathek> with amarok ?
<RiverGate> #bash has 309 non responsive people 8/
<bazhang> haha
<ardchoille> RiverGate: lol
<lucarrrr> nothing
<RiverGate> nvm sm1s alive
<bazhang> kind of like here, only fewer.
<lucarrrr> i have dependencies problems
<lucarrrr> it refuses to install kdevelop
<ardchoille> lucarrrr: With what?
<holyguyver> so what is pty?
<ardchoille> lucarrrr: How are you installing it?
<lucarrrr> a lot of stuff
<lucarrrr> libstdc++
<lucarrrr> and libc
<lucarrrr> apt-get install kdevelop
<stdin> holyguyver: "man pty"
<stdin> lucarrrr: use the pastebin to post the errors
<ardchoille> lucarrrr: Are you running Gutsy?
<lucarrrr> how do i see which version am i a running?
<lucarrrr> it should be 6 something
<lucarrrr> but i don't know for sure
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<lucarrrr> i don't have the installation cd here
<ardchoille> lucarrrr: Look at what ubotu just posted
<ardchoille> stdin: Thanks
<lucarrrr> edgy 6.10
<frank_> anyone else experience this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/149869
<frank_> Knetworkmanager says no active device in kubuntu gutsy
<frank_> gtg
<NightBird> frank_: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1
<frank_> NightBird: ok
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<NightBird> hey
<contrast83> Anyone know what would cause Amarok to be using ~20% CPU?
<pauljw> contrast83: is it staying at 20%?  mine hits that when it accesses the next tune but then drops off to say 1.3 where it is right now.  could it be updating the album covers?  i read somewhere that it does that periodically.
<contrast83> pauljw: It's staying at at least 20%, spikes to ~%70 when changing tracks.
<pauljw> contrast83: whoa, that's not right.  i have no idea what would be causing that, have you checked their site for bug reports?
<contrast83> Nope, I'll have a look around. I *am* on Gutsy, so it might be related to that.
<holyguyver> anyway, I have fixed bash from rivergates mess, now how do I fix that HHD :-p LoL
<Seibikitei> Greetings everyone, I was curious if anyone had any advice for optimizing xorg.conf with an Nvidia 8800 GTS card and the official drivers, I haven't had any luck searching Google and what not
<shadowhywind> Question, Why if i used the website package search it says a package is in the universe repository, but when i look in apt/adept i don't find it
<tekteen> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<tekteen> nm
<shadowhywind> universe and multiverse are both uncommented
<tekteen> go to the adept manager
<tekteen>  ok
<tekteen> sudo apt-get update
<shadowhywind> *i am also in the adept manager, if you wanted me to still be there*
<tekteen> fetch updates
<bazhang> tekteen: sudo is for terminal, no?
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> sorry
<tekteen> use fetch updates
<shadowhywind> done that, and still not finding it
<tekteen> what is the package called
<shadowhywind> apt-file
<tekteen> I can find it
<shadowhywind> odd..
<stdin> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<tekteen> it is part of universe/base
<shadowhywind> Let me pastebin my apt sources.list and see if possiable i am missing something
<stdin> shadowhywind: does "apt-cache search apt-file" find it ?
<shadowhywind> nothing
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tekteen> in command line type sudo apt-get install apt-file
<shadowhywind> it says that it is not available, but is referred to by another package,.... Package apt-file has no installation candidate
<shadowhywind> by any chance would apt-file not work on amd64?
<tekteen> maybe
<tekteen> I use 32
<stdin> the package is available on all architectures
<shadowhywind> here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39860/
<holyguyver> Ardchoille now I finally got it to mount, now it is in /mnt/sda1 but still will not give me permission to rewad it :p
<bazhang> rewad?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: That is an HPFS/NTFS partition.. I can't help you with it.
<holyguyver> slackern!
<holyguyver> I wonder if slackern is even still here :p
<Dr_Willis> ASUS Motherboard Ships With Embedded Linux, Web Browser
<Dr_Willis> Nifty@
<Dr_Willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=869&num=1
<Dr_Willis> Within five seconds of turning on this $360 USD gaming/enthusiast motherboard, you can be using Linux and surfing the Internet.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: nice :)
<bazhang> I saw that Dr_Willis
<holyguyver> is there any kubuntu hpfs/ntfs experts in the room?!
<Dr_Willis> Ive used thentfs stuff a little..
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Maybe Dr_Willis can help
<holyguyver> & the ntfs room only has like 4 people in it & they all seem asleep
<holyguyver> Hi Dr :D
<tekteen> I do not suggest using ntfs read write drivers
<holyguyver> Dr I have a ntfs external USB drive, I have ntfs-3g fully installed, but when I try to go to the files/folder that it is mounted to it says I do not have permissions to access
<tekteen> If windows changes 1 thing that you don-t know about you could lose all you data
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver  check the fstab file.. see if you have an entry for the thing?
<holyguyver> where would fstab be?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> time for linux fundamentals. :)
<Dr_Willis> You did run the ntfs-config tool, then UNMOUNT the drive, and try plugging it back in?
<holyguyver> I do not have a folder named that
<holyguyver> there is no fstab folder
<stdin> it's a file
<holyguyver> O
<stdin> not a directory
<Dr_Willis> Its time to learn some Linux FUNdamentals i think
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> look at the fstab file - that defines what gets mounted where. (well for non-removeable media)
<tekteen> type "man man" Then "man bash" :-)
<holyguyver> but it is removable media
<Dr_Willis> if you install the ntfs-config tool. run it then check the 2 box;'s it has.. then perhaops reboot.. it 'should' work
<Dr_Willis> I dont use ntfs-reoveable media much. and when i do i add an entry in the fstab file for it.
<holyguyver> I already did the ntfs config
<Dr_Willis> just to be sure its getting mounted right
<Ben_Cs> hello. i instaled a switch in my home network. WinXP works fine. Kubuntu: some progs (pidgin,skype) have internet, and some (firefox,opera,xchat) don't. please help!
<Dr_Willis> IF the drive was allready mounted when you ran ntfs-config. you must unmount/remount it.
<Dr_Willis> which  may have it confused if you ran ntfs-config while it was mounted.
<holyguyver> I have unmounted it & restart my pc several times since then
<Dr_Willis> then i would say check the fstab file. make a entry to mount it manually
<Dr_Willis> thee should be entrys for any other ntfs disks you have. use them as an example
<holyguyver> here is the fstab http://pastebin.com/d640122f5
<Dr_Willis> it appears you had no ntfs entries to begin with. so ntfs-config did not change it.
<PHPechowiec> hi
<emilsedgh> !hi | PHPechowiec
<PHPechowiec> how to upgrade my kde to 7.10
<ubotu> PHPechowiec: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stdin> PHPechowiec: ask in #ubuntu+1
<emilsedgh> PHPechowiec: you mean, your kubuntu?
<holyguyver> well now i just unmounted the drive & re-did the config
<emilsedgh> stdin: when this channel will become official gutsy support channel?
<stdin> emilsedgh: when gutsy is releases
<stdin> releaseD
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver you did run the ntfs-config tool as root?
<holyguyver> & fstab now looks the same, unchanged
<holyguyver> yes as sudo
<emilsedgh> stdin: just a few days! we will have restricted-manager! no more nvidia/ati problems here!
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver theres no ntfs entries to begin with - so its not changing them.
<PHPechowiec> i enter to the console sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and now i have 7.10(gusty) and I have kde 3.5 but I want kde 4.0
<Dr_Willis> you need to add a proper ntfs entry for it to change.
<holyguyver> how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<stdin> PHPechowiec: kde4 is unusable now, and not installed by default
<bazhang> PHPechowiec: wait until December then
<stdin> PHPechowiec: it won't be default in gutsy either
<Dr_Willis> that url is a bit old.. wonder if theres a better one
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> example ntfs3g fstab entry --->
<PHPechowiec> when kde 4.0 will be relased
<Dr_Willis>     /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<stdin> !kde4 | PHPechowiec
<ubotu> PHPechowiec: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<holyguyver> I already have all of that installed, did that last week Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver then you just need the proper fstab entry... another example
<Dr_Willis> -->  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g users,uid=THE_ID_OF_THE_OWNER,gid=THE_ID_OF_THE_GROUP 0 0
<holyguyver> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/fstab. Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<holyguyver> that is what it told me when I tried to save the new entry
<tekteen> does anyone know how to find the exact frame I pause on (videos)
<holyguyver> Dr_willis
<mohamed_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver its a system file..  Logicially you MUST edit it as the root user
<jdong> stdin: whoa have I had it all last night?
<jdong> oops
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jdong]  by jdong
<holyguyver> so you are telling me I must kdesku it then?
<Dr_Willis> or however else you perfer to do root thing.
<stdin> jdong: that's nothing compared to how long I had it in #ubuntu ;)
<Dr_Willis> i use 'sudo vi /etc/fstab' myself :)
<jdong> stdin: hehe :)
<Dr_Willis> or sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> or kdesu whatevereditoryoulike /etc/fstab
<stdin> "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<Dr_Willis> bbl -  wife is yelling.
<holyguyver> kdesu kate /ect/fstab is what I used
<holyguyver> Well Dr_willis now it mounts, but it was mounting before, but it still is not giving me access to it.
<holyguyver> woah guys ardchoille Dr_willis & so on, when I tried to safely unmount it it told me "Unfortunately, the device system:/media/sda1 (/dev/sda1) named 'SimpleDrive' and currently mounted at /mnt/sda1 could not be unmounted. Unmounting failed due to the following error: Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab"
<soa2ii> Hi there... I got a really weird problem... sometimes my keyboard prints the same char again and again... afaik it is no hardware problem
<soa2ii> now i suppress it with the kde control center
<holyguyver> ardchoille do you at least know what would cause that?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Wow, never seen that before. I have a feeling you're not going to get that drive working in Linux.
<holyguyver> But what does the "Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab" mean?
<mulander> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)<-- how to install drivers for this card?
<soa2ii> mulander: I think intel cards are standard supported...
<mulander> soa2ii: my gf installed kubuntu from wubi
<soa2ii> wubi?
<soa2ii> gf := geforce?
<mulander> windows based installer
<ardchoille> holyguyver: It could mean that the file doesn't exist
<mulander> gf == girl friend
<soa2ii> :P
<holyguyver> isn't that file importent?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I don't have that file either
<mulander> the question is how to install the drivers manually
<mulander> :)
<soa2ii> Hm... they are in the standard kernel... so they are still there...
<holyguyver> Ardchoilleyou are having a lot of first with my Kubuntu aren't you? :-p
<mulander> wubi uses alternate install cd from what I saw.
<soa2ii> can you look into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: You can say that again
<mulander> soa2ii: I can grep for vesa if you want to know that :)
<soa2ii> ok... :P
<holyguyver> believe it or not my WinXP has just as many problems :p all my computers do, maybe it is something about legasy sistems that do that :p
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Maybe it's something about how you use the computers?
<soa2ii> mulander: and 'lsmod' doesn't show the module?
<holyguyver> nope, I have onyl had kubuntu installed for two weeks & only been on it two days out of that
<mulander> soa2ii: driver == i810
<mulander> but glxinfo | grep direct -i shows direct rendering : no
<holyguyver> I use computers mainly for office woprk, music, videos, & porn
<soa2ii> Hm... is DRI enabled?
<soa2ii> in the xorg.conf
<mulander> I doubt it
<mulander> but it's not enabled on mine 2
<mulander> and I get the direct rendering yes msg.
<soa2ii> Hm...
<holyguyver> I was a power user back in the days of win3.0, but am very rusty now though, so perhaps I indeed fiddle with things in odd ways, I do not know.
<soa2ii> Have you set the driber from vesa to i180?
<mulander> soa2ii: no, the system set it by itself
<soa2ii> Huh? I thought you can grep for vesa :P
<mulander> I did, so I didn't see any results and told her to check the config file :)
<soa2ii> (:
<holyguyver> well I am calling it a night ardchoille talk to you in about two weeks again, & hey aren't you glad this time I wasn't killing you with my insistance on being kavorkian, this time my ext hhd was the one insisting :p
<soa2ii> Why can't she just install it "right" :P ... and aptitude show libgl1-mesa-dri
<soa2ii> ?
<estel> hi
<estel> is there a way to set the standard umask for mounting ntfs partitions?
<mulander> soa2ii: she has no cd burner, and the .iso I gave her was corrupted
<mulander> :)
<holyguyver> Ardchoille I can see it now a DebIAN linux durivative called KavorkIAN linux LoL :p
<soa2ii> mulander: args... aptitude show libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<lisa> can anyone please help with an apt/dpkg problem? thanks!
<holyguyver> any distro devalupers out there, I freely give you the right to use the KavorkIAN Linux name for your own distro, you can GPL that name :p LoL
<mulander> soa2ii: installed
<soa2ii> mulander: weird... i180 installed, loaded and set in the xorg.conf...
<soa2ii> mulander: what does the x11 log show?
<mulander> soa2ii: can't check now as her pc is offline
<mulander> soa2ii: I'm just wondering if here model supports direct rendering at all :)
<soa2ii> mulander: thats bad... i thnik the best will be: take a new *.iso and you will install all (:
<mulander> soa2ii: but thanks for the help anyways - another quick question - is there a way to 'close' Klamav properly?
<soa2ii> Hm... this is a deamon... isn't it?
<soa2ii> clamd or so...
<mulander> clamav is a daemon
<mulander> klamav is just a front-end
<soa2ii> what about
<mulander> and the front-end doesn't want to close :)
<mulander> stays in the system tray
<soa2ii> Ahh :D
<soa2ii> Even not with strg+q?
<mulander> I think it's a bug with their app :)
<mulander> well it quits after getting struck with the cursor of doom ^^
<soa2ii> :S Why are you using it?
<mulander> my gf needed something for scanning the pendrive when it get's back from other pcs :)
<soa2ii> Clamav is just for protecting windows pcs :P
<mulander> soa2ii: yes and she dual boots
<Juacom99> can anione plese remoend me a good divx palyer??
<soa2ii> Ah... hmm
<bazhang> vlc?
<Juacom99> ok thanks ^^
<soa2ii> Juacom99: Kaffeine+xine (:
<bazhang> he said good..haha
<soa2ii> mulander: Hm... what about killall klamav
<soa2ii> ?
<mulander> soa2ii: I can kill it that's not the problem
<soa2ii> bazhang: therefore i mentioned kaffeine+xine ;)
<mulander> I just want to know if it's their bug that the app doesn't want to close using regular methods
<Juacom99> what's xine?? sorry noob here :$
<mulander> Juacom99: simply speaking - xine is the engine that plays stuff
<mulander> :)
<soa2ii> Juacom99: Just a backend
<Juacom99> :O
<bazhang> http://xinehq.de/
<bazhang> soa2ii: got me..haha
<Juacom99> so this xine may works with amarok??
<mulander> Juacom99: amarok uses xine to play music
<soa2ii> mulander: Hm... what if you start klamav on the console and wath for errors on close?
<soa2ii> bazhang: hm?
<mulander> Juacom99: kaffeine uses xine to play music, and video.
<mulander> soa2ii: good idea
<mulander> no errors
<mulander> but I think i found the problem
<bazhang> soa2ii: xine rules? ok? haha
<Juacom99> hoo by the way good pastbin page (Y)
<mulander> the must have code the app to minimize on the destroy signal
<mulander> and the same signal is sent when somone clicks close in the tray
<soa2ii> bazhang: I have no problems with my kaffeine/xine setup... it's all fine
<Juacom99> i already add to my favorites
<mulander> so the app want's to minimize again insted of closing.
<soa2ii> mulander: I don't really know if one wants to use such a bad software :D
<bazhang> soa2ii: sorry for the misunderstanding; I was just kidding around--xine is fine, I just prefer other than kaffeine. My bad!
<soa2ii> bazhang: ok ;)
<mulander> soa2ii: well the idea of opensource software is to reports bugs right? so the can make it better :)
<bazhang> yes!
<soa2ii> mulander: :P ok
<mulander> go back to kernel 1.0 :)
<mulander> and compare to 2.6
<mulander> if people would not report bugs then you would still be there
<mulander> :)
<soa2ii> mulander: :p those little changes :P
<soa2ii> I would be much more happy if my keyboard would work... :/
<mulander> ok I have to go afk
<soa2ii> mulander: bye...
<mulander> see you all later and thanks for all the help soa2ii
<soa2ii> np
<Metrol> Speaking of buggies, anyone else having wifi problems after the last batch of updates?
<Metrol> I can iwlist with my wlan0 interface, but the NetworkManager doesn't show anything... and yes, wireless is enabled
<bazhang> Metrol: like whar?
<blood> Nice...I made it :)
<Metrol> bazhang: I no longer get a list of wireless hubs to select from on the KNetworkManager icon in the systray
<blood> I've been browsing around the internet all day and night trying to find tips and tricks on learning about Linux, but have come to find a lot of it overwhelming.
<bazhang> Metrol: have you configured it in administrator mode?
<Metrol> I was getting a nice list, and I was able to connect to my LinkSys box via wpa up until a couple of days ago
<blood> Does anyone have any advice on how to fix my computer to get the sound working?  Everything is working except sound.
<Metrol> bazhang: Yup... and it sees the wlan0 interface
<bazhang> Metrol: are you comfortable using a terminal (Konsole)?
<Metrol> Sure
<bazhang> Metrol: which card?
<Metrol> Oh heck... I know this one.....
<Metrol> Intel...ummm, oh heck, need to look it up
<Metrol> Got lazy about it while it was working :)
<bazhang> 3945w?
<blood> That might help me actually, is there a command I can type to find out what sound card I have?
<Metrol> 4965
<bazhang> lspci
<blood> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> blood, lspci | grep audio
<Metrol> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<blood> Thank you, blueskah & bahzang.
<blood> blueskaj*
<BluesKaj> blood, or this : sudo asoundconf list
<bazhang> blood: no problem
<squidy> i've got xorg configured to dual head.. i wanna run compiz only in screen 0.. if i execute compiz from terminal with only-current-screen it works.. but my doubt is how can i set this at the start up in kubuntu?
<blood> Lol, Names of available sound cards: CK8 - should I get more information before finding out how to get it working or is that all I need to google?
<blood> It doesn't seem very complete
<Metrol> squidy, I don't know your answer exactly, but I'd suspect you'll have to dive into some of the KDM startup configs
<Metrol> It'll most likely be one of them file copied over from XDM, so you'll most likely find your answer around those man pages
<squidy> Metrol, i've tried to put the complete command of compiz into .kde/env scripts.. but it didn't work :(
<Metrol> Oh heck, where is the kdm configs in Linux?
<blood> I think I found it! 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<squidy> toca aqui _o/
<sbucatino> #alsa
<NickPresta> squidy, have you ever written a script for /etc/init.d/?
<Metrol> squidy: I'll bet it has to be at the server level
<squidy> nick__, no i haven't
<BluesKaj> blood , perhaps you could copy and paste the lspci output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ so we can have a look , just post the pastebin resultant URL here
<Metrol> I doubt you'd be able to do that kind of tweak as a user
<squidy> for that, no
<bazhang> Metrol: it seems in development forum that there may be  a problem with the iwlwifi/iwl4965 driver
<BluesKaj> blood, then to set your default soundcard : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<bazhang> ubuntuforums, sorry.
<NickPresta> squidy, you may want to examine the scripts in /etc/init.d and make a new one, called 'compiz-fusion' and adapt it to your needs.
<Metrol> Oh phewy... it WAS working so nicely for a couple of weeks here on Gutsy :(
<Metrol> bazhang: Do you have a URL?
<squidy> nick__, nick__ are there any example about that?
<blood> Ok, thank you blues:  I did that and I have a large amount of text to paste - won't that spam the screen?
<bazhang> can I paste it here? It's kind of long...
<bazhang> stdin: would that be ok?
<underdog5004> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blood> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39875/
<blood> !!
<blood> Yay
<blood> :)
<Juacom99> sorry another quiestion
<Juacom99> i'm installing xine
<NickPresta> squidy, http://pastebin.ca/728985
<Juacom99> and it said it need zlib
<NickPresta> squidy, that is a simplistic example
<Metrol> bazhang: You could just msg me off channel... I think that works with Pidgin here
<deviance> stdin: Whre does openoffice store its autosaves and backups how can I access them
<blood> BluesKaj:  That is all of the information displayed by lspci - and well the main problem I'm having is I simply cannot get sound.
<Metrol> Hmmm, gonna learn all kinds of new stuff today :)
<squidy> NickPresta, let me see.. thanks
<blood> The CD player and audio programs just freeze up when I put a CD in.
<stdin> deviance: no clue
<deviance> Damn, anyone know how to get open office back ups?
<stdin> Juacom99: xine is already installed in kubuntu, don't compile it
<Juacom99> ok thanks XD
<blood> I guess vocabulary will be the biggest hurdle in learning Linux =O
<Juacom99> but something is missing :
<bazhang> thanks underdog5004
<Juacom99> i can't heard audio CD :S
<blood> me either :(
<BluesKaj> blood, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<squidy> NickPresta, create a script for some daemon in init.d i know.. but my doubt is how to create that script for compiz-fusion.. 'cause i really need to have X server executing before compiz-fusion script starts
<blood> Nice, let me try that :)
<NickPresta> squidy, you could create a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<BluesKaj> blood , that's only part of it , there's more to come :)
<Vill> Hi, I'm sure you guys are sick of hearing this, but I've really hosed myself and need help. Anyone want to tackle what I think is a serious problem?
<Azzco> Does anyone know how to install grub to a USB-stick from windows?
<blood> Thanks Blues, it's restarting now *crossing fingers*
<deviance> stdin: It autorecovers on startup :D
<Azzco> Vill, tell us what's the problem
<BluesKaj> blood, thenext thing to do: in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<blood> Ok, this thing is restarting several times - not sure how long it will take
<blood> But I'll do that as soon as it finishes
<squidy> NickPresta, i'm using this solution at this moments.. but i'm having an inconvenient trouble with my kicker (pager).. and some icons like adept_notify that stay out of tray when kde Autostarts compiz at start up... ;(
<BluesKaj> restarting what. blood ?
<villaael> I tried to install a new video driver (Nvidia) and now it won't start. If I boot in "normal" mode (non-recovery) I get the loading screen and the progress bar fills like normal but then the screen blinks and i get the loading screen with an empty bar and it just sits there
<villaael> I switched to my backup copy of xorg.conf but its still doing it
<ceritus> can anyone hlp me get a Griffin imic working in kubuntu?
<chisdasvinto> hi
<blood> blues:  When I applied the Advanced Architecture option and then clicked apply - it began cycling through a "Sound System Restarting" window
<Metrol> bazhang: That thread is before the beta came out.  This card has been working okay since the beta.  I believe the card is still working okay, but that there's a problem with NetworkManager
<blood> I think it's almost done though.
<villaael> Last night I got an error about the kernel version of the driver and my kernel version not being the same
<chisdasvinto> need help with nvidia drivers, someone can help me??
<Azzco> villaael, Ctrl+Alt+F1 log in then sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<NickPresta> !ask | chisdasvinto
<ubotu> chisdasvinto: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bazhang> Metrol: my bad.
<blood> Actually, it keeps going from 90% to 5% is this normal? :D
<BluesKaj> no
<Azzco> At least you can change to the opensource nvidia driver with that command and then reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Juacom99> is working for me :D
<blood> Haha
<Metrol> bazhang: Hey, thanks for the effort... I just need to keep on the hunt
<Juacom99> i can liten CD now :)
<blood> :\
<chisdasvinto> i got on xorg: EE error - failed to load module "NVIDIA"
<chisdasvinto> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't fix the problem
<Metrol> I pulled the nvidia driver off the box... caused more problems than it solved
<BluesKaj> blood what app is cycling ?
<Metrol> Couldn't put my lappy to sleep with it installed
<bazhang> Metrol: sorry I couldn't fix it for you--I suspect such a new card will be fixed (drivers that is) some time not to long in the future.
<villaael> Azzco: should there be a space between xserver and xorg? I'm not getting any results from that, just displays the dpkg instructions
<Metrol> bazhang: I don't think there's a problem with the card's drivers though
<chisdasvinto> trying to return to the old driver give the same problem, before it was working fine
<Azzco> villaael, it was some time ago but if you have access to google use it ;9
<Metrol> the wlan0 interface comes up, and I can iwlist access points
<NickPresta> chisdasvinto, did you install the correct nvidia driver? Could you post your xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<bazhang> Metrol: iwconfig
<blood> Blues:  Well I'm in the window "Sound & Multimedia - System..." and I clicked the "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" then "Apply" - Next a small window "Restarting Sound System" popped up and has been going from 0 - 100 slowly over and over.
<ubuntu> Hi. I'm switching to a new hard disk  but I have some problems with booting.
<Metrol> It's the fancy graphical NetworkManager that doesn't seem to want to work
<ceritus> can anyone hlp me get a Griffin imic working in kubuntu?
* bazhang had to use Vista yesterday.
<Metrol> bazhang: I saw that... what I haven't taken the time to do here on Linux is setup the wpa_supplicant manually
<BluesKaj> ok, blood , just close that window
<deviance> !info griffin-imic
<ubotu> Package griffin-imic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<deviance> !griffin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about griffin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ceritus> !info -griffin-imic
<ceritus> !info griffin-imic
<blood> I think we're on the same track - I closed it and I'm going to go back in to see if the option is still selected then proceed to next step.
<BluesKaj> blood, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<blood> Yeah, it's still there as Advanced Arch... So hopefully it worked.
<Metrol> brb
<_GoRDoN_> Next message should be someting like "Reading files needed during the boot" but my computer never gets to there
<chisdasvinto> pastebin, what's that?
<NickPresta> !pastebin | chisdasvinto
<ubotu> chisdasvinto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blood> For example:  Line [Off]  = mute?
<villaael> That's part of the problem, I don't know what to google. :)
<BluesKaj> MM= mute
<bazhang> Metrol: it is loads easier in (shhh!)Gutsy.
<BluesKaj> unmuted =00
<timbo__> I have two removable drives, one is a flash other is a WD 80 gig and i cant get kubuntu to see it but ubuntu does
<blood> Right, Line was mute!  PCM and Master were unmuted - and there is no CD.
<_GoRDoN_> So I quess that some file still points to that old hard drive but I have no idea about which. Any ideas
<timbo__> anyone know how to fix it
<blood> There are two master's:  "Master" and "Master M"
<blood> Should both be unmuted?
<BluesKaj> blood, do you have an IEC958 ctrl slider ?
<blood> Blues:  Sorry, but I'm really not sure - is there a way to find out?
<ceritus> the imic is recognized in kmix but how do I get sound out of it? pls?
<strog_> hi
<blood> Blues:  I'm a total newb.
<chisdasvinto> this is my previous configuration that works on 9755, but now it doesn't: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39877/
<BluesKaj> use the right and left arrow keys to move across the ctrls
<strog_> i just installed the nvidia-glx-new onto my system
<strog_> and now kubuntu is lagging a lot
<timbo__> I have two removable drives, one is a flash other is a WD 80 gig and i cant get kubuntu to see it but ubuntu does
<timbo__> anyone know how to fix it
<blood> Blues:  Yes, I am able to do that - and then I am able to toggle between unmute and mute.
<strog_> it actually froze
<strog_> is lagging a lot
<blood> Blues:  00 reads for (Master, PCM, and Line)
<deviance> Where are kopetes logs stores
<deviance> stored*
<villaael> Ok when I run sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg -high, I get an error that says there are conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<blood> Blues:  Should "Center" be unmuted also?  It has a color fill of white green and red just like Master.
<ceritus> can anyone hlp me get a Griffin imic working in kubuntu? i've been google searching forever and have gotten nowhere help pls??
<pag> villaael, it's " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " NOT the " ..dpgk -reconfigure"
<villaael> ah ha, thanks
<pag> villaael, if you insist on writing them seperatly, the " sudo dpkg --reconfigure " might also work..
<chisdasvinto> for me "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't help me to make the nvidia drivers works
<blood> I'm going to unmute "Center," hopefully that doesn't harm anything.
<deviance> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is the reccomended method
<deviance> It wont help them work, but you can restor your old drivers and make the machine work again
<deviance> Thats if you have the wrong drivers.
<chisdasvinto> it seems that the nvidia kernel module is not loaded on the boot
<deviance> i.e you get a blank screen on boot
<deviance> chisdasvinto: What happens when you boot?
<blood> Blues:  Still not working though - the sound file just freezes when I try to play.
<chisdasvinto> i got black, screen even with the old drivers. the ony way to load x server is with the vesa driver
<deviance> What card do you have?
<villaael> ok, got an API mismatch: Nvidia kernel has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has the version 1.0-9755
<blood> Wow, this time that I typedi n alsamixer I have a few more options.
<chisdasvinto> nvidia NV43 Geforce 6600 GT - 256 MB
<deviance> Are you sure you have the correct drivers installed? Mine did the same, but when I enabled them through the kcontrol monitor settings they worked fine
<deviance> You need the nvidia-glx-new, is that what you installed?
<chisdasvinto> it was i got before, and it was working fine, but i installed the new driver from nvidia website and then the old drivers didn't works again
<blood> So I just learned that I downloaded and installed Dapper Drake when there is a newer "Feisty?"  Will that fix my sound problems?
<blood> To upgrade it?
<Fleck> hi, i can't see how fast adept is downloading packages... only % :(
<deviance> Hmm
<deviance> I take it the new one diddn't work?
<jpatrick> Fleck: clicked on details?
<Fleck> where?
<Fleck> there;s no suc button
<jpatrick> next to the process bar?
<Fleck> *there's
<Fleck> one button - cancel download
<chisdasvinto> both of them the new (100.14.19) or the old (9755) don't work right now
<rysiek|pl> blood: most probably - yeah
<blood> rysiek|pl:  is there a specific way to updgrade from this lesser version of Dapper Drake to the Feisty?
<chisdasvinto> first when i installed the new driver i got a API mismatch error, but "dpkg-reconfigure" solve it
<blood> rysiek|pl:  I'm a newb, and do not want to destroy anything.
<rysiek|pl> blood: you can dist-upgrade to Edgy and then to Feisty
<chisdasvinto> since then, i alwayes got EE failed to load module, with the two drivers...
<deviance> Blood make a few back ups
<rysiek|pl> blood: or you can clean-install feisty
<rysiek|pl> blood: I would suggest the second method
<blood> rysiek|pl:  It's just as stable as Dapper?
<rysiek|pl> blood: you can save your personal data and settings simply by *not* formatting the /home partition during feisty's installation
<jamili> does it matter if i burn feisty to rw or r?
<rysiek|pl> blood: I would say it's even more stable :)
<gnomefreak> jamili: no
<deviance> He might not have it on a seperate partition
<jamili> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> blood: upgrade from dapper to edgy than edgy to feist
<gnomefreak> y
<jamili> i'll install it tomorrrow then i believe
<rysiek|pl> jamili: it actually might. some drives might have problems with rw's, although it's extremely unlikely
<blood> ryseik|pl:  I just repaired this computer for a friend - the hard drive crashed and I replaced it - they didn't want to spend the money to buy a copy of windows so I put Linux on it.
<blood> ryseik|pl:  In other words there is nothing I need to save.
<rysiek|pl> blood: good choice :)
<rysiek|pl> blood: then definitely go for a clean install
<gnomefreak> blood: better off installing feisty instead of upgrade
<blood> ryseik|pl:  Just DL and install it just like I did for Dapper (delete everything on hd when asked)
<rysiek|pl> blood: aye
<blood> thanks to all
<blood> I'll try this out
<rysiek|pl> good luck
* rysiek|pl b-not-quite-r-b
<ceritus> can anyone hlp me get a Griffin imic working in kubuntu? i've been google searching forever and have gotten nowhere help pls??
<rewq> hello
<ardchoille> I wonder how long a "sudo apt-get install *" would take
<rewq> need some help
<Yorokobi> ardchoille, you'd run into too many dependency problems
<rewq> could anyone help me with apt-get update probs in kubuntu 7.10 beta???
<villaael> ok, i followed the fix i found for the api mismatch, which was to edit linux-disabled-modules-common, but I'm still getting the api mismatch error. any ideas?
<Yorokobi> rewq, see the topic: "Gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1" :)
<biopod> guys, can you please help me out with a radeon x1600 before i give up, start to cry and go to buy nvidia
<ardchoille> Yorokobi: I don't think so, that's what a pm is for isn't it?
<rewq> can you send me the full link
<Yorokobi> ardchoille, there are packages (or, historically there have been) that conflict. Package A can't be installed with package P, for example.
<ardchoille> Yorokobi: Ah, yeah, that's right.
<ceritus> can anyone tell me how to change the device that ALSA uses?
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<biopod> !ati
<arash> omg, does ubotu response differently in ubuntu/kubuntu irc chanel now??
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghozala> HELP  I want an application to mount fat32 partion like the ntfs
<Dr_willis> ghozala,  and the problem is?
<Dr_willis> you can easially mount ntfs read/writeable. with the ntfs-3g tools/
<arash> he wants to mount fat32
<Alonea> hey, how do I mount my other hard drive? kubuntu used to mount it for me, but since I got this new hdd it hasn't. it is ntfs
<arash> anyway, anyone know any application that can take a DVD movie in .iso format from hard drive and directly play the movie?
<arash> Alonea, do you know about ntfs-3g ?
<Alonea> arash: yeah, but i thought you don't need it really. i just want to copy files from it
<Yorokobi> arash, xine and mplayer should be able to play DVD iso's, if not, you can always mount it
<shukty> hi i have to edit a file using a text editor ... i forgot how the bash command to edit like administrator ... [ like gksudo  ]  can u help me cu all
<arash> Alonea: You are correct
<Azzie> Is it possible to install grub to a USB stick from windows?
<robin_> hi, I just installed the latest beta of kubuntu. I already have enabled the nvidia 3d driver, but I can't find where I can enable compiz/fusion.
<Alonea> arash: I just can't remember how to mount it. I thought it was mount /dev/hd0 or something like that
<ceritus> i need help getting my griffin imic working on kubuntu help pls
<arash> Alonea: aha, 'sudo mount <drive> <mountplace>' I think, im not 100
<Alonea> hmm, thing is, I am not sure what kubuntu is calling my drive.
<Yorokobi> shukty, if you're in X using Konsole, then 'kate filename' will work. If you need to be root to edit it, 'kdesu kate filename'
<arash> Alonea: 'mount -l' I think
<villaael> Ok, question: the nvidia driver installation script is telling that version 1.0-9755 is already installed on my system. Since that's the version its trying to install, there's no point installing again right?
<villaael> Or should I in case something is still corrupted?
<Alonea> arash: ok, I am going to guess its hda here, but it says specify filesystem type
<arash> Alonea: filesystem type is NTFS, isn't it?
<Alonea> arash: yeah
<Alonea> arash: since xp won't take anything else. ^__^
<Dr_willis> You can make XP use fat32
<Dr_willis> :)
<ceritus> i need help changing alsa deviced anything anyone can suggest would be great
<Alonea> Dr_willis: well, I like fat32, but I have a lot of files that are bigger than 4 gigs.
<ceritus> has noone ever cganed the default alsa device?
<ceritus> has noone ever *changed* the default alsa device?
<Dr_willis> Alonea,  yep. thats an issue then.
<waltercool> hi there!, someone know how make a multiboot dvd?? im making a ubuntu 7.10 compilation :P
<arash> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arash> checked that one ceritus?
<Alonea> Dr_willis: yup. .iso dvds.
<[HaldriK] > hello
<ceritus> the sound is running if i plug my headphones into the jack sound is played
<Dr_willis> There is that tool that lets xp use ext2 partitions. :)
<Alonea> arash: how would you specify on the cmd? mount /dev/hda -ntfs /media/ntfs ?
<Dr_willis> its -t ntfs for the filesystem type
<ceritus> the thing is that the jack is FUBAR so I have an imic from a previous life
<arash> Alonea: you must begin with sudo too, since you must be root for mounting
<Dr_willis> and /media/ntfs MUST allready exist
<Alonea> Dr_willis: oh? that would be fun to do one day, but I don't need to mess up my windows at the moment
<ceritus> i plug in the imic and it is recognized in aplay -l and in kmix
<ceritus> but there is is no sound
<Alonea> oh, already have sudo on there and I created ntfs folder a minute ago on there
<ceritus> i figure i need to to change the device location in the sound system configuration but am not sure how
<ceritus> it's driving me crazy
<villaael> grr, X still won;t start. anyone know where the error log is off the top of your head?
<Yorokobi> villaael, /var/log/Xorg.0.log (typically)
<villaael> Thanks yorokobi
<ceritus> can anyone help?
<Alonea> ah damn...I can't seem to find my ntfs drive on here.
<shukty> fine
<shukty> tnx
<Alonea> uh oh...ok, according to dmesg [ 1230.772000]  NTFS-fs error (device hda): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.
<[HaldriK] > somebody has test 7.10 beta?
<Alonea> and [ 1230.772000]  NTFS-fs warning (device hda): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum.
<Alonea> any ideas?
<rewq> can any one help me with apt get problems
<rewq> ???
<villaael> ah ha...in my xorg log file it says the module nvidia (which is whats in xorg.conf as my driver entry) can't be found
<bazhang> rewq: what's the problem?
<rewq> i cant get connection
<rewq> with apt-get
<rewq> I have lan conection so I have internet
<[HaldriK] > I have a problem on a msi laptop S300X, the installer stand at 87%, cd integrity are ok, filesystem are ext3
<rewq> but no connection with servers
<rewq> im on kubuntu beta
<biopod> villaael: what card are you trying to setup? tomorw I'll proabably go to replace my ATI with nvidia, would like to know what to avoid.
<villaael> GeForce Go 7300
<bazhang> rewq: does the system recognize that you are connected to the internet? can you web browse, etc.?
<villaael> The crappy thing is that it worked fine and I tried to put on a newer driver to speed up WoW :/
<rewq> yes
<biopod> villaael: thanks, i took it of my list.
<villaael> And now I can't run X at all
<rewq> im chating
<rewq> in  can browse
<biopod> oh...
<rewq> but adept wont work
<rewq> sudo apt-get update from shell
<rewq> wont work eather
<biopod> villaael: that's what happen when we fix what aint broken :P
<bazhang> rewq: what error message do you get when you sudo apt-get update>
<rewq> 1sek
<shukty> apt-get install tor privory
<villaael> biopod: tell me about it. I'm kicking myself for not being happy with the 20fps I was getting
<rewq> I cant even copy paste from shell
<biopod> villaael: you are in a better position then I am. I bought a brand new box, and the "only thing" i over looked was only the 2 hardest things to setup.
<rewq> maybe touchpad probs
<bazhang> villaael: I have that same card, and no problems here.
<biopod> villaael: video and wifi.
<bazhang> rewq: what is the error message?
<bazhang> rewq: without that I cannot help you.
<rewq> do know any comand
<rewq> so i can copy the text from the shell
<rewq>  and paste here
<rewq> cause my touchpad dont do it
<villaael> bazhang: what version of the drivers are you running? I downloaded the latest and its all screwed up
<rewq> wait i getin my mouse
<rewq> 1 sek
<bazhang> the restricted drivers for kubuntu Gutsy--100.something something villaael
<villaael> Oh, I'm running feisty. Thing they would still work? This is driving me nuts
<bazhang> villaael: can't say about Feisty--under the beta I have had zero problems with this card--though I'm not running high fps games either...haha
<villaael> i might step up to gutsy just to give it a shot
<villaael> can't be any worse than it is now that's for sure
<bazhang> villaael: but wait until 10/18 (haha); it's just too dangerous now...
<rewq> ok no way I can copy paste the error message here:))
<rewq> cray kubuntu
<DarkWizzard> Guys I have a tricky one for you
<Yorokobi> nah, Gutsy has been pretty stable; it just has a lot of updates every day :)
<rewq> but in some words
<rewq> it's stuck at 25%
<DarkWizzard> I'm Using feisty fawn, and a few days ago I had 190 MB free, I didn't copy anything else on that partition, at least not something big, and now I only have 50 MB free
<DarkWizzard> wth ?
<DarkWizzard> I already did sudo apt-get clean
<bazhang> rewq: sorry I can't help you then--you can't even type it?
<villaael> updates are fine with me as long as it gets me running again
<DarkWizzard> and it didn't get modyfied
<rewq> ok wait...
<villaael> can i update to gutsy with apt-get?
<villaael> cause i'm stuck with just command line right now on that laptop and I'm nowhere near good enough to mount an iso and use it from command line
<bazhang> villaael: yes sure, though it's a ton of updates once you get them.
<ardchoille> villaael: You can but lots of people experience breakage doing it
<rewq> here it is:
<rewq>  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<rewq> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release.gpg
<rewq>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<rewq> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<rewq>   Could not connect to it.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<rewq> Err http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Translation-en_US
<rewq>   Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<rewq> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main Translation-en_US
<rewq>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<ardchoille> !paste | rewq
<ubotu> rewq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<villaael> anyone have the package name? searching for it but nothing so far
<bazhang> rewq: sounds like a server issue, and not with your computer, you might want to check out #ubuntu-it
<ardchoille> villaael: Which package?
<rewq> any idea??
<rewq> what i can do
<villaael> ardchoille: gutsy beta
<lovre> hi all. I need to read some text, but my monitor goes black if i dont touch my mouse for a while. How do i turn thiss off? (kubuntu)
<ScorpKing> hi lovre. :)
<ardchoille> villaael:  there isn't a package. you have to modify your sources.list file and do an upgrade
<somad> #jogja
<tretle> how do i install kde4 from gutsy?
<ardchoille> tretle: kde4 is barely usable right now
<bazhang> unusable
<jhutchins> tretle: gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1
<lovre> .
<ScorpKing> lovre: in kcontrol - Apearance & Themes --> Screen Saver. increase the time.
<lovre> ScorpKing: my screen server is disabled
<jhutchins> lovre: or right-click the desktop.
<ardchoille> lovre: Also, kcontrol > Peripherals > Monitor & Display > Power saving tab
<lovre> ScorpKing: and its not screensaver what activates, itj just black screen
<jhutchins> lovre: Powe save setting in your BIOS maybe?  OR what ardchoille said.
<tretle> yeah
<tretle> i want to see how far its come
<lovre> ardchoille: no, that is set to 45 minutes
<lovre> ardchoille: this happens in like 20 sec
<Tm_T> !away > deviance|fps
<tretle> will use gnome as my main desktop though
<ardchoille> lovre: Then I would check BIOS settings
<villaael> ardchoille: what do I need to add to sources.list? Can't seem to find that anywhere
<lovre> ardchoille: if its set in bios than it would act same under windows, wouldnt it?
<ardchoille> villaael: upgrading has the possiblity of breaking everything.. I don't feel comfortable  giving advice.
<ardchoille> lovre: Unless windows has settings to override it
<villaael> Understandable. I'm already broken though :)
<lovre> ardchoille: ill look, be right back
<ardchoille> villaael:  if you're already broken, you shouldjn't upgrade at all.
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ardchoille> villaael: Gutsy is scheduled to be released in 11 days anywa
<villaael> yeah, true
<villaael> but at this point I won't be able to upgrade cause I can't even get X to start
<ardchoille> villaael: You're better off getting the broken items fixed first.
<ardchoille> villaael: if you've messed with xorg.conf, there's likely a backup file in /etc/X11
<villaael> That's what I'm trying but everything I've found so far isn't working
<villaael> And I did back up to my backup and still no luck
<villaael> I do have an older one I guess I could try
<lovre> nothing in BIOS about that
<ardchoille> That's one of the things I feel ubiquity should do: backup xorg.conf before the user logs in
<ardchoille> That and sources.list
<LjL> it should also enable root but really make it a sandbox into a fake system :)
<villaael> is there a default video driver other than nvidia I can use just to get back up and running?
<toxicfume> hi all
<ardchoille> LjL: Yes, I agree
<Yorokobi> villaael, nv or vesa
<ardchoille> villaael: for nvidia, there is the "nv" driver
<toxicfume> I just installed kubuntu 7.04 on my computer with a Linksys wireless card (WPM54G), but after i installed, i cannot connect to any wireless network :( Can someone please help
<ardchoille> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<villaael> thanks, changed my driver entry to that and restarted. crossing my fingers
<toxicfume> i tried looking in the wifidocs wiki, but nothing is displayed about this problem, my card supposedly works out of the box, but it doesn't connect :(
<villaael> still no go. progress bar loaded, then immediately unloaded and shut down
<ardchoille> villaael:  for future reference, no need to reboot.. you just need to restart xorg with: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<villaael> that's what i meant, didn't actually do a restart
<toxicfume> it doesn't display any wireless networks at all
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: gimme a sec. getting a link...
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: you need the drivers.
<villaael> starting to wish i had an install cd. wiping and starting over would be easier at this point
<villaael> holy cow! I don't know what I did, but I have X!!
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: but my card is a RT2500 chipset..not a broadcom
<bazhang> villaael: yess!
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: isn't it?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: not sure.
<bazhang> time to dist-upg er upgrade!
<villaael> bazhang: lol...I think I'll wait.
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: my card WMP54G is rt2500
<bazhang> villaael: just kidding around...
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: dmesg | tail - any wifi errors?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: my linksys is bcm.
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: it depends on the model too, what model is yours?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: not sure. will have to pull it out to check. is that safe?
<alesan^> hi how can I prevent my X display to go "black" after a certain amount of time I do not touch the keyboard?
<alesan^> the screen doens't even go in powersave, it gets only black, which is silly
<bazhang> alesan^: screensaver preferences?
<alesan^> no, the screensaver is disable
<alesan^> d
<Zorix> mine is worse, it goes to blank screen and never comes back
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: no no need :)
<toxicfume> but thanks for the effort :)
<New> I can't start krusader in root mode, dcopserver is already running error
<toxicfume> can anyone help me with getting my linksys wireless pci adaptor to work?
<NewCaledonia> i can't start my krusader in root mode because of dcopserver
<waltercool> someone know how do a dvd multiboot iso of linux?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: i lost connection. don't you need to load a driver for the card or something?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: howdo i? it says in the wiki that it's already in there for my card or something
<NewCaledonia> i can't start my krusader in root mode because of dcopserver
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: anything in the logs?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: what logs?
<villaael> well, x started but now i'm having opengl problems and can't run anything requiring 3d.
<bazhang> upgrade
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: try dmesg | tail first. if nothing poke around in /var/logs/
<bazhang> oops sorry for the page break--after 10/18
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: i did that but didn't notice anything wrong
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: i dont understand these logs :S
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: hehe. that doesn't help much then. :P
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: i just know that it is supposed to work (according to the wikis) butit doesn't
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: can you pastebin /var/log/messages ?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: it's a different computer :S
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: oops. :(
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: anyting in the logs about 'unable to load blabla' or something like that?
<toxicfume> oky wait
<toxicfume> which log do i check?
<ScorpKing> in /var/log/messages
* abominius salve
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: no errors that i can see
* abominius going to rest
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: run lsmod | less . is there anything that look like it can be related to your card?
<tretle> http://www.nuno-icons.com/images/estilo/raptor/
<tretle> hope thats the new kde panel
<tretle> :)
<toxicfume> schiste: oaky wait
<villaael> Anyone here run WoW with wine in gutsy?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: okay it's  huge list :S But i see rt2500 there which is my card for sure
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: the card works then. can you manually connect to a wireless network?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: no i cant :/
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: does it not see the networks or does it stop connecting at 28% ?
<devianced> What language is the easiest for begginers to make programs in?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: earlier it was stopping at 28%, but now it just doesn't see any networks :/
<Kachna> PHP
<devianced> Programs not webpages
<villaael> devianced: depends on what you want to do but perl and php are both pretty easy to use
<devianced> I am good at PHP
<ScorpKing> devianced: take time and learn something decent.
<waltercool> devianced: basic
<devianced> Nooo Applications, not websites
<pjac-1> toda a vez que coloco o cursor do rato sobre um menu aparece da respectiva discrio. Alguem sabe como retirar essa ajuda???!!
<waltercool> devianced: and next is pascal
<devianced> >.<
<villaael> Cobol even
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: any ideas?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: i'm out of ideas. if it stops at 28% it's because of authentication problems.
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: aw schucks :(
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: maybe see what's in /etc/network/interfaces
<lovre> how can i monitor system temperature?
<ScorpKing> lovre: there are a few superkaramba scripts that can do that very easy. got that theme installed the other day?
<kubuntu> hola
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: the file interfaces doesn't exist :/
<ScorpKing> it's /etc/network/interfaces
<ScorpKing> must be there if you use *ubuntu.
<lovre> ScorpKing: i coulnd get superKaramba to work. so i gave up on that
<ScorpKing> lovre: it's in the universe repo
<kubuntu> hello, i need help. emm.. how to change the display setting coz its stuck at 640 x 480 only.
<ScorpKing> lovre: sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: okay no errors in that file
<djdarkman_> how come apport-qt doesn`t notice strigi crashes?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: there won't be. is there - auto eth1 ?
<villaael> alright...I give up. I'm back to X not starting in either kernel
<villaael> I'm gonna wipe and reinstall I think
<inaety> how can i convert mp4 to avi?
<kubuntu> is there any other way to change the display setting coz its stuck at 640 x 480 only..
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: yes there is auto eth1 and ther is auto ra0 too (which is my wireless adaptor)
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: remove the options below ra0 (ESSID and so on). only put there - iface ra0 inet dhcp
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: maybe it will pick up networks again but will get stuck at 28%
<villaael> kubunt: when you go to display settings is 640x480 the only one available?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: okay let me try
<ScorpKing> lovre: can you get superkaramba installed?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: yup it's stuck at 28% now
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: how do i resolve this?
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: that is because there is authentication on the router. mine does the same. not sure how to sort it out but i just use the router without any authentication for now.
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: but it even happens on open networks :S
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: hmmm. that suck. maybe it tries to authenticate on the open network.
<Tstnz> toxicfume: I had the same problem... try to activate wireless by windows... and then restart in ubuntu...
<toxicfume> Tstnz: activate wireless by windows, what do you mena?
<Flare183> How do i configure Kontact to read and write to and from my windows live mail?
<Tstnz> toxicfume: windows can control bios ... with applet for your laptop... try to connect wireless by win and then restart and go to ubuntu
<toxicfume> Tstnz: i'm using a desktop, i'm just using a wireless pci adaptor inside the pc
<jumped> after a 6 year search i've found the distro for me.....Kubuntu!!!  =D
<Tstnz> toxicfume: sorry... I thought u with laptop
<fdoving>  /away
<fdoving> ops.
<ScorpKing> toxicfume: have you tried a static ip for the wireless?
<toxicfume> ScorpKing: not yet
<ssmasud> is there any text viewer in ubuntu like notepad
<ssmasud> ??
<quixogre> ssmasud: kate
<fdoving> ssmasud: kubuntu have kate, kedit, kwrite among others.
<LjL> ssmasud: notepad is a text *editor*, actually. and in *kubuntu*, there is kate by default, in *ubuntu*, there is gedit
<sub[t] rnl> greetings all
<ScorpKing> hi
<veselin> anyone to give me an advice about dual boot between ubuntu and winxp ?
<ScorpKing> veselin: install xp first and then ubuntu
<ubuntu_> hi all, isn't there a kio archiver? I need to backup few directories from k3b, I am on LiveCD
<veselin> ScorpKing: i did so
<ScorpKing> oh ok.
<nybble> is there anyone here with experience installing kubuntu on a macbook?
<ssmasud> i am using NAM in NS2, i am getting an xlib error,
<ssmasud> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ssmasud> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ssmasud> nam: couldn't connect to display ":0"
* ScorpKing is away...
<toxicfume> Can someone please help me get my wireless pci adaptor working?
<ubuntu_> hi all, can I just add content of / to DVD to back it up?
<ubuntu_> I thought there would be something like tar KIO, but it works only the other way round
<ubuntu_> it makes it possible to open tar files, not create them
<squidy> is anyone here using compiz and xorg configured to dual head?
<VSpike> ubuntu_: why not create a tar from the command line and back that up?
<VSpike> ubuntu_: did you look at "Keep"?
<kilrae> a normal user can just back up /, you won't have permission to read certain files
<ubuntu_> VSpike I am on a liveCD won't that need enough disk space?
<ubuntu_> HDDs are full
<ubuntu_> kilrae I am backing up /
<kilrae> sorry, that should say can't
<ubuntu_> kilrae I am on a LiveCD wanting to backup my /, I can read ok (sudo)
<VSpike> ubuntu_: I think may be stuck anyway then because a lot of DVD/CD writing software requires enough free space to make the image first
<ubuntu_> VSpike I believe k3b is clever enough :)
<VSpike> ubuntu_: you're probably right :)
<ssmasud> does anybody know how to handle XLIB errors??..No Protocol specified
<ubuntu_> archiving it doesn't work apparently because of the space
<fdoving> ubuntu_: you can burn / to a dvd, but if you have anything there i suspect it'll be more than one DVD in size. might want to use some smart system with volumes etc. making files of 4.5G or something like that.
<ubuntu_> I will just burn all those files I guess
<ubuntu_> dont you know what permissions will I have to set would I ever want to come back to the previouus distro?
<fdoving> ubuntu_: you need to use the archive feature of tar, to get the dev files, symlinks, full permissions etc.
<fdoving> ubuntu_: there is also partimage and mondo rescue suite.
<ssmasud> Xlib: connection refused by 0.0...does anybody have an idea??
<ubuntu_> k3b asked me twice: I told not to follow links (to add links) and to insert FIFOs or something like that
<fdoving> ssmasud: the xserver at 0.0 (the first X), refuses connections from clients (graphical applications). wrong user? X not running?
<ssmasud> fdoving..how to i check that??
<fdoving> ssmasud: is X running?
<ssmasud> fdoving: how do i check that??
<fdoving> ssmasud: 'pidof X' - if it says some number, it's running.
<fdoving> ssmasud: if it's silent it's not running.
<ssmasud> fdoving:yes its running
<ICXCNIKA> I wonder if it would be better to run Xubuntu on my Inspiron 5100 instead of Kubuntu.
<stpg> Hi
<stpg> Can anyone help me? I neet to resize my root partition.
<jussi01> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mike> I have a problem with my IDE slave disk (hdb). It was a slave under Windows 2000 (only data no OS) and I successfully mounted it on /media in Ubuntu with ntfs-3g driver
<mike> But now it seems it doesn't mount anymore
<ssmasud> fdoving: it was a user problem....i switched...its running fine..thanks
<stpg> i have already resize and move all other partiotions but have no success with root partition. i have boot from live cd start qtparted, but it don't allow to modify ext3 fs. I've remove journal and now i am able only to resize root partition, but i need to move it (is is last partiotion on disk).
<mike> When I 'sudo mount -a' it says: Failed to access '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory
<fdoving> stpg: moving the starting point isn't supported if i recall correctly.
<mike> fdisk -ls shows me the /dev/hdb* partitions
<Ahmuck> what is the preferd snmp package in gutsy?
<fdoving> Ahmuck: snmp? (net-snmp)? - do you mean the server?
<fdoving> in that case, get 'snmpd'
<stpg> fdoving: I have successfully moved /dev/sda6 ext3 partition just mount off it and move with gparted. Is where any difference in functionality between gparted and gtparted?(i cannot install gparted on live cd)
<jhutchins> Ahmuck: snmp is overkill for anything short of a campus network.
<stpg> fdoving: but i cannot move /dev/sda7 partiotion with qtparted
<fdoving> stpg: did you move the startingpoint of the partition? - gparted is maintained, qtparted is not to that degree. i recommend the gparted livecd, it's 50MB.
<fdoving> !gparted | stpg
<ubotu> stpg: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jhutchins> gparted live CD is pretty easy.
<mike> I tried to mount /dev/hdb1 with gparted but it says: Could not mount /dev/hdb1 on /media/Temp mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<mike> fdisk -ls DOES see the /dev/hdb* partitions
<stpg> ok thanks. i try gparted
<mike> How can i mount ???
<jhutchins> mike: what does mount tell you when you use it directly?
<mike> ntfsfix /dev/hdb1 also Failed. Says finally Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk
<jhutchins> mike: Is there a filesystem on it?
<stpg> I have installed gparted instead of qtparted and it allows me to grow partition (move startpoint). Thanks!
<jhutchins> mike: sounds pretty messed up.  You can get chkdisk from a recent Windows install disk.
<mike> jhutchins: mount gives me a long list but without any /dev/hdb* entries
<jhutchins> stpg: Don't try to resize the partition you're running from.
<mike> the filesystem is ntfs
<jhutchins> mike: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/Temp
<jhutchins> mike: Where did the filesystem come from?  How did it get corrupted?
<melomane> hi,where can i find list of available packages in kubuntu dvd?
<mike> fdisk -ls gives me HPFS/NTFS (three times) and W95 Ext'd (LBA) one time
<melomane> i found packages in cd in many websites,but i need packages of dvd
<stpg> jhutchins: yes i know. i am useing gusty live cd right now
<mike> jhutchins: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/Temp gives me the aforementioned 'Failed to access '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory'
<fdoving> melomane: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.04/release/
<mike> filesystem came from a Windows2000 Server Edition installation. At first I could mount the different partitions but suddenly I got problems
<fdoving> melomane: that is files on the dvd, in addition to the live system.
<melomane> fdoving: thanks, but i cant file list of packages on a kubuntu dvd
<fdoving> melomane: like, on -the- dvd?
<melomane> fdoving: ha ,i found, i must see manifest, right?
<mike> If I recall well, the first check i did when the problems occured was a ls -lAF /media. This gave me question marks
<mike> I think the filesystem got corrupted when i wrote a file to it.
<fdoving> melomane: everything under /casper/ is the live system things iirc.
<mike> any hd repairing software ? Can gparted do some tricks ? Google came up with testdisk
<mike> GParted shows an exclamation mark to the hdb* partitions.
<mike> Info I get for fi. /dev/hdb5: filesystem ntfs, size: 29.29 GB, path /dev/hdb5, status: not mounted, first sector: 37961658, last sector: 99394154, total sectors: 61432497
<mike> Warning: The device /dev/hdb5 doesn't exist
<uga> re
<mike> any suggestions ?
<newsense> i got vista and kubuntu and want to resize my partitions, what should i use ?
<uga> newsense: first, a good backup tool. Then parted
<Black_Monkey> does ubuntu do read/write for vfat out of the box?
<Lynoure> mike: if you still use MS Windows, test it from that side, if you haven't yet
<newsense> parted cool
<uga> newsense: resizing partitions that contain data isn't too obvious
<uga> make sure you have backups. I lost data that way
<DaSkreech> Black_Monkey: yes
<newsense> uga: so its complicated ?
<Lynoure> mike: the Linux ntfs writing is not yet 100% perfect.
<Black_Monkey> DaSkreech: oh right... because I have a microSD card, formatted in my nokia mobile, and I can't seem to write to it :-S
<newsense> uga: both clean installs so i have nothing to backup right now
<akrot> ai
<DaSkreech> and is unlikely to become so
<uga> newsense: not complicated per se. But not sure how safe it is, especially when you have a non-linux formatted partition. I did that with qtparted a few years back ( a frontend for parted ), and the app crashed while on the process...
<akrot> english russians?
<newsense> err that isnt cool
<uga> sure using parted is safer
<uga> than using a gui for it
<uga> and that was a few years back as I said
<DaSkreech> Less moving parts the better
<newsense> ill try parted, if worst comes to worst ill reinstall both os's and set the sizes i really want during install
<waylandbill> has anyone tried "SystemRescueCD" ?
<Lynoure> waylandbill: yes, some time back
<mike> Lynoure: can I recover the ntfs partitions so that i can copy my data from it ?
<waylandbill> Lynoure: is it worthwhile?
<DaSkreech> mike: yes
<newsense> uga: parted options pretty cryptic or am i safe "newbie to resizing partitions" to try it
<DaSkreech> mike: Once it's not physically damaged
<Lynoure> waylandbill: It's handy for what it is meant for :)
<mike> DaSkreech: I found something about Testdisk tool. Is that something for me or do you have a suggestion ?
<ScorpKing> mike: can you put that hd into a box with xp?
<DaSkreech> I missed it did you lose your filetable?
<Wolf23> some body help!!
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mike> ScorpKing: no
<Lynoure> Wolf23: So, what do you need help with? (not promising anything yet)
<Wolf23> Lynoure:  thanx, but i have gnokiii not working fine
<ScorpKing> mike: that suck. HandyRecovery works well to get stuff back from a ntfs disk tho.
<stpg> mike: i can suggest you Hiren's BootCD. It helped me several times to recovery data when i drop my partition table. It has many useful utils
<Lynoure> Wolf23: sorry, I don't know anything about gnokii. Maybe someone will be able to help you though, if you tell them how it does not work...
<uga> ouch, newsense left
<uga> heh, wb
<Wolf23> Lynoure:  thanx :)
<uga> newsense: it was pretty simple iirc
<uga> newsense: you can use the frontends though gparted/qtparted
<newsense> install qtparted and resize that way, ive seen your skillz in here so i trust your judgement
<newsense> uga:much appreciated btw
<mike> stpg: ok I will evaluate that if there are no commandline tools or ubuntu packages for recovering ntfs partitions
<uga> newsense: notice that you can't resize a partition while you're using it
<newsense> uga:once i get my partitions setup the way i want im gold, been trying to get the money for windows os and finally got vista
<uga> for example your /home
<DaSkreech> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<DaSkreech> mike ^^
<newsense> uga: thats another unforseen problem, lol
<uga> newsense: why don't you just install windows in a virtual machine
<uga> like VirtualBox
<uga> can the hardware handle it?
<uga> ie, fast enough
<newsense> uga: i want to give more disk space to my vista partition from this / part
<uga> oh ok, so it's already installed
<newsense> uga: like vmware ?
<uga> yes, but VirtualBox is free
<uga> unlike VMware Workstation
<uga> you have vmware server and other alternatives, but vbox does nicely
<newsense> uga: i only want windows to play cs:source, otherwise i dont run ms brand os's
<uga> cs?
<uga> c sharp?
<DaSkreech> I forget are you akllowed to install vista in a VM?
<newsense> uga: counter-strike
<uga> oh lol
<DaSkreech> counter strike
<uga> DaSkreech: iirc vmware supports vista
<newsense> uga: and i only own 98ser and vista ms os's
<DaSkreech> uga: No
<stpg> mike: there are free downloads (e.g. http://www.zshare.net/download/45098444367e/). I don't know if where are good linux tools for ntfs recovery. Hiren's boot cd halps me and it may halp you too8)
<uga> DaSkreech: uhm... VirtualBox lists Vista on the OS list
<DaSkreech> I mean the vista license does it allow you to?
<uga> so it can be done
<uga> DaSkreech: you're installing it on a machine, either real or virtual, so why not
<DaSkreech> Not technical, legal
<newsense> uga: i would love to just install vmware or wine and run the game that way, plays good in windows though :)
<uga> as far as you install it on a single box
<newsense> err :(
<uga> DaSkreech: and he paid for it, so why give a d****mn about MS =)
<uga> newsense: ??? on vmware you install windows
<uga> it's windows
<uga> so it must run fine, as far as it's fast enough
<newsense> i meant cssource
<uga> you need to put in the vista CD and install it first
<uga> newsense: yes
<uga> "plays good in windows though :)"
<uga> vmware runs _Windows_
<newsense> uga: i got vista and kubuntu and want to resize partitions atm
<uga> not a clone
<uga> okay
<newsense> uga: sorry was thinking of some emulator i ran a few years back to run osx in debian
<newsense> uga: had to have the image file of the osa for it
<zeke> anyone know of any possible reason why I would have no icons in OpenOffice?
<ubunturos> zeke: running Oo on?
<zeke> Kubuntu
<zeke> of course
<zeke> gutsy
<ubunturos> zeke: may be it is missing the kde bindings.
<zeke> hmmm...what's the source name for those?
<ubunturos> zeke: (sorry, assumed this was #kde)
<ubunturos> zeke: not sure. Use Adept
<zeke> alright
<DaSkreech> zeke: You need the oo-kde package?
<zeke> I think so...I have no icons and it's driving me nuts...fonts are all messed up too
<zeke> I screwed up my last install of gutsy which was running fine for a month or two...I used the same disk and i'm having more problems than ever with this install
<romuloo> a noob question: will be possible the online upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to kubuntu 7.10?
<ubunturos> zeke: may be you should wait till Oct 18 :)
<Juacom99> does someone here program java??
<sahin_h> romuloo: Yes, will be...
<zeke> eh...the less hardware I have to carry around the better, and more of it works with gutsy than feisty
<romuloo> thanks, sahin_h :)
<romuloo> Juacom99: me
<romuloo> i guess...
<Juacom99> ok
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone any experience with digital audio on kubuntu ?
<ubunturos> Juacom99: I did (and dO)
<Juacom99> ok
<Juacom99> i got a little proyecy
<Juacom99> a game
<Juacom99> i wuoild like to make in java
<Juacom99> *would
<sahin_h> romuloo: I found a page for you, but it's wise to wait for the final version.
<sahin_h> romuloo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Juacom99> but i don't want to make it alone
<bjwebb> hi!
<zeke> also, a symptom of this recent install...pressing the power button does not bring up the shutdown options
<bjwebb> is gutsy's kde4 useable yet?
<romuloo> sahin_h: i'll wait
<Dr_willis> kde4 is not useable yet.. I think. :)
<zeke> hoo ha...kde integration for OOo worked...thanks
<pvandewyngaerde> no bjwebb
<sahin_h> bjwebb: For development? Yes. For everyday use no.
<Juacom99> basicli i'm trying to make a team to depelop the idea
<Juacom99> is a basic game not to complicated
<bjwebb> hmmm okay
<bjwebb> have they got a meanu bar now atleast?
<zeke> alright, one problem fixed...2 to go
<sahin_h> bjwebb: However if you want to play with it, you can install, because the kde3 and the kde4 version very well separeted in Gutsy.
<sahin_h> bjwebb: No menubar currently.
<zeke> volume controls...the system volume can either be set to 0% or 11% and it doesn't affect the volume of anything so far as I can tell
<sahin_h> bjwebb: However next beta just comming soon.
<zeke> did that in Feisty too though
<sahin_h> bjwebb: I think the kubuntu developers will provide you packages again for KDE4
<zeke> any thoughts?
<nlskj> how do u see ntfs partitions on kubuntu_
<nlskj> ?
<nlskj> can eny1 help?
<zeke> as a vague hazy grey shape...
<nlskj> thx a lot
<nlskj> :))
<zeke> np
<zeke> there's a package you have to install...or some such thing
<nlskj> i did
<nlskj> dose'n work
<zeke> ntfs-3g?
<nlskj> ntfs configuration tool
<nlskj> bullshit
<bjwebb> sorry been lookin at summat else
<zeke> and libntfs-*
<bjwebb> sahin_h: when's the next beta btw
<Shadow_mil> Has anyone else noticed a problem in KDE's screen saver
<Shadow_mil> sometimes it works, others, it does no.
<Shadow_mil> not*
<sahin_h> bjwebb: october 8.
<zeke> I don't use a screen saver...solly cholly
<sahin_h> bjwebb: However sometimes the schedule is changing.
<sahin_h> bjwebb: Here's a nice web page for you about the release dates:
<gabor_> what is wmaster0 ???
<sahin_h> bjwebb: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<bjwebb> kkthnx
<zeke> holy carbuncles batman...there's an emu10k1/2 driver loader for my soundcard
<zeke> :-D
<romuloo> ah, another question...
<romuloo> how i make firefox the default browser on KDE?
<zeke> ummm
<zeke> lemme see
<zeke> hmmm...mine's a bit touchy
<fdoving> romuloo: kmenu -> system settings -> default applications -> web browser -> write firefox in the box after selecting "in the following browser:"
<zeke> try edit>preferences>and look for something about checking to see if it default when you start it up
<zeke> that too
<romuloo> fdoving: i have done (???, my english is terrible :S) this at home and didn't works fine, but here in university worked
<romuloo> fdoving: i will try again at home
<romuloo> fdoving, zeke: thank you
<zeke> no prob
<fdoving> romuloo: you're welcome, good luck with your home-machine :)
<romuloo> :)
<romuloo> the kubuntu version upgrade is beta :S
<NickPresta> romuloo, indeed. For another 11 days, I believe
<romuloo> NickPresta: ah, great
<uga> I wonder if I'll get the bootup splash screen working again by then, or I'll have to hack the kernel
<uga> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<uga> uhm, I was looking for the mirror selector app
<uga> there was one, right?
<zeke> I was talking to you yesterday wasn't I uga?
<uga> yes, not sure what about, but yes
<jjesse> ok i have a question about 64 bit kubuntu gutsy beta
<jjesse> anyone using it?
<uga> jjesse: yes
<zeke> running 64bit os from 32bit os
<uga> zeke: ah yes, I remember. In theory it works at least for intels
<uga> a guy said he had done it with vmware
<zeke> it was a success, though I had to upgrade my ram quite a bit
<jjesse> ok on my new dell d830 from work, i just get a black screen with the live cd
<uga> congrats
<zeke> thanks
<uga> jjesse: yeah. Disable splash on the live CD
<uga> possibly that will do
<jjesse> ok what is that command?
<uga> at least you'll get a terminal
<uga> jjesse: F6 on the bootup menu
<uga> and edit the line
<uga> remove splash, silent...
<NickPresta> jjesse, I believe the boot option is 'nosplash'
<jjesse> uga then i can install?
<NickPresta> jjesse, or listen to uga ;)
<ScorpKing> jjesse: or press <CTRL>+<ALT>+<+> or <CTRL>+<ALT>+<-> to change the resolution.
<jjesse> NickPresta ok trying that hold on
<uga> jjesse: yes. As far as X runs fine on your graphics card, yes
<zeke> anyone know how i can change the global shortcut for the sound system?
<zeke> not just alsa
<uga> ScorpKing: that works after the bootup starts?
<zeke> ?
<ScorpKing> in X yes
<uga> ahk
<uga> ScorpKing: the bad thing is he'll be left without a terminal even
<zeke> mainly volume control
<ScorpKing> uga: why?
<uga> ScorpKing: just like here. Unless I disable the splash, I get no terminal at all. Not even the vga=791 mode that worked on feisty works in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: heh... did you see Distrogue's review of kubuntu?
<uga> all black
<ScorpKing> ah ok.
<zeke> ???
<uga> zeke: all kde shortcuts are configureable in kcontrol
<uga> zeke: kcontrol->regional and accessibility->keyboard shortcuts
<nosrednaekim> zeke: or.. system settings -> keyboard and mouse-> keyboard shortcuts
<uga> zeke: uhm... I don't see volume control ones there, though =(
<ScorpKing> uga: when i first started using linux it booted to a black screen everytime i changed the resolution. i reinstalled everytime that happened. that wasn't very funny. lol
<ikichi> hi
<zeke> I'll try kcontrol cause the latter isn't working
<uga> zeke: ah, I see.. run kmix, settings->configure global shortcuts
<jjesse> uga: thanks i now get a graphical scrreen
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, I did that too. I remember reinstalling Debian because Aptitude failed to fetch an archive =(
<uga> jjesse: congrats. And np
<jjesse> wow it looks really nice on this one
<zeke> I tried that...apparently the system sound is not the same as the master channel in alsa
<zeke> at least not on my comp
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: that's how we learn i guess. hehe.
<uga> zeke: uhm, then I cant' tell
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, heh, yep.
<nosrednaekim> zeke: right click on kmix and select the master channel
<uga> zeke: if you know a cmd line that could do that, you could make a shortcut to run a small script
<jjesse> interseting everything looks good excpet didn't detect audio
<uga> jjesse: lspci |grep -i sound or grep -i audio
<boubbin> ehm, how to mount fat32 from commandline :/ ?
<uga> and see if there's any module that works with that soundcard
<uga> boubbin: mount /dev/sdfoo /mnt/myfatdir
<jjesse> audio device intel coproration 82801H (ICH8 Family)
<nosrednaekim> boubbin: "sudo mount <device> /mnt"
<uga> boubbin: you can specify -t vfat, but it shouldn't be necessary
<ScorpKing> i have a local apt-move repo. can i use it in gusty later and just download the updates?
<boubbin> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<uga> jjesse: I believe I had ICH5 on my prev box
<zeke> I got no clue...before I ruined my last installation beyond all repair it was working ok with some usb speakers
<boubbin> boubbin@city-of-the-future:/media$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdd1 /doze
<boubbin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<jjesse> any idea if it wioll work once i install?
<nosrednaekim> uga: what... your dir needs to go on a diet?
<nosrednaekim> boubbin:  put a "-t fat" in there
<uga> nosrednaekim: =)
<uga> jjesse: searching... a second
<nosrednaekim> umm "-t vfat"
<ScorpKing> lovre: you here?
<uga> jjesse: there's a bug report on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<boubbin> nosrednaekim :
<boubbin> boubbin@city-of-the-future:/media$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdd1 /doze
<boubbin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<uga> jjesse: there seems to be at least a partial solution there. Maybe even new kernels fix it
<zeke> it's the <Fn>+<up/down arrows> that changes the system sound...I don't know what they are mapped to
<nosrednaekim> boubbin: do a "-t auto"
<jjesse> uga: thanks checking bug report
<zeke> they aren't mapped to anything in kmix
<uga> jjesse: google rocks ;)
<zeke> and system sound goes from 0% to 11% with no audible change in anything
<uga> zeke: neither here. Oh, I get same thing (11% and doesnt' go up). But that's not a normal shortcut
<zeke> that's as far as it will fo
<uga> zeke: you're using kmilo multimedia keys support I believe
<zeke> I didn't think so
<uga> same as me
<uga> the gray colored OSD
<zeke> yeah...
<uga> that's the kmilo service. Somebody else asked. I couldnt' figure out how to configure shortcuts
<uga> I don't think it's much configureable...
<boubbin> nosrednaekim boubbin@city-of-the-future:/media$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdd1 /doze
<boubbin> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<nosrednaekim> zeke: go into global shortcuts in kmix and define one of the sortcuts. click advnace, check multikeymode and then press the hotkey
<nosrednaekim> zeke: I had to reset my hotkeys.
<nosrednaekim> in that method
<uga> nosrednaekim: and they still work with osd? ie, kmilo
<nosrednaekim> humm
<nosrednaekim> uga: nah... but I prefer it to work period ;)
<uga> lol, true
<zeke> I got that part, but when I'm working and have to mute it really fast its a pain in the arse to have to open the lid and try to remember what keys I have to push
<uga> I was just asking. I love the OSD
<uga> nosrednaekim: I believe it can be fixed using xmodmap though
<uga> I think I've done that creating my own mapping of keys. Managed to do most stuff iirc
<uga> with another kb
<uga> (long ago though)
<jjesse> why can't qtparted resize ntfs partitions :(
<nosrednaekim> zeke: what do you want to mute? amarok has its own mute...
<uga> nosrednaekim: yeah, changing kb layout right now makes other keys to work. So I just need to create a new layout
<uga> jjesse: uhmpf. I didn't remember such a limitation :/
<jjesse> can't resize the partitions on my drive to dual boot windows
<zeke> yeah, but my usb speakers have volume control on the side and it is for some reason mapped to the kmilo keys
<xenol> plz how can i enable kmix (system volume) in tray?
<nosrednaekim> zeke: ah... ok
<lovre> ScorpKing: i am now, but im off in a min.. ?
<zeke> I work in trains and I sometimes have to turn the music off really fast, yet if I leave my laptop open then I can't see other things that I need to see...
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: is the partition currently mounted?
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: how do I tell?  just booted into the live cd
<zeke> would the kmilo-legacy package only be for older legacy-style keyboards?
<ScorpKing> lovre: you asked me the other day to help you install a theme. i still have all the links.
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: oh... NM. ;)
<zeke> It worked the way I wanted it too once or twice before I had to reinstall
<lovre> ScorpKing: yes, i did. Im off now, could you paste the links in pm? Or ill talk to you tomorrow?
<zeke> I never did figure out what I did to make it work like that
<lovre> ScorpKing: Btw, Thank for you time m8, i appriciate it very much.
<zeke> same thing with pressing the power button and getting the shutdown options
<zeke> doesn't do that anymore either and i can't find a darn thing about it
<ScorpKing> lovre: np. got the links?
<lovre> ScorpKing: ye :D
<uga> zeke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<lovre> bye all
<uga> zeke: 11% thing reported there
<zeke> hmmm
<hansmbakker__> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey hansmbakker__
<zeke> bugger...I wish walmart still sold the creative speakers that I used to have...but then they never have what you need when you need it
<zeke> same with the usb floppy drive they stopped selling as soon as I needed one
<zeke> and the sound blaster live that they stopped selling as soon as I needed one
<zeke> and any number of other things
<zeke> and then everything is for iPod now too
<nosrednaekim> and the chocolate bars which were on sale for 1/4 price ;)
<zeke> it's the Podscourge of the iGeneration
<mustang^> how would I look at my dhcp network info?  I.E. lease obtained, expiration, etc
<zeke> make me want to shout obscenities
<hansmbakker__> does anybody know why adept manager removes more packages than i selected?
<zeke> because some of them were probably dependencies
<hansmbakker__> for example, i wanted to remove kde4base*, and not only those packages were removed
<hansmbakker__> but also kdm, digikam, etcetc
<hansmbakker__> very strange
<zeke> they probably relied on kde4base to function
<Lynoure> hansmbakker__: anything that depended on it would go.
<nosrednaekim> mustang^: maybe here: /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<hansmbakker__> but how can it depend on it as it did not depend on it before i installed kde4base8
<hansmbakker__> i meant kde4base*
<zeke> like how I had to reinstall Kubuntu because I deleted cupsys*
<zeke> and it took way more out than just the cups part
<zeke> and then I couldn't boot
<hansmbakker__> is this a bug, or is this expected behaviour?
<nosrednaekim> zeke: yeah... you have to be careful about that ;)
<zeke> tell me about it
<zeke> the only real stability problems I've had with *Ubuntu has been with the stability of my decisions
<lordhelmet> hey all, i downloaded a theme from kde-look.org and have no clue how to get this installed. it's just three files. the color scheme was easy as i just imported it, but the other two have no information on how to install
<mustang^> Thanks for the help...that's got it
<zeke> ignorace and inexperience
<zeke> and now I must go smoke
<hansmbakker__> zeke: shall i post a bug report about it?
<zeke> sure
<nosrednaekim> !themes | lordhelmet
<ubotu> lordhelmet: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zeke> and about your question...you may not have had kde4base installed but kde4base* is anything with kde4base and then something else in the file name
<hansmbakker__> yes i know
<zeke> ok
<hansmbakker__> it was just a short way of saying kde4base-dev
<zeke> ah
<hansmbakker__> and kde4base-data
<hansmbakker__> etc
<zeke> exactly
<ScorpKing> what is the window called that comes up with the shutdown, suspend, logout, hibernate and restart options/icons on it?
<zeke> shutdown options
<zeke> or some such
<lordhelmet> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<ScorpKing> lol
<zeke> it used to come up when I pressed the power button
<zeke> but not anymore
<ScorpKing> lordhelmet: that for me?
<nosrednaekim> for him.
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> anyway, i want to know what the name of the shudown optios thingie is. eg, /usr/bin/goawayscreen
<ScorpKing> options*
<justme> does someone has a hp dv9033cl ?
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: "sudo shutdown -r now " ;)
<ScorpKing> :P and how can i change the background/layout of that? lol
<hansmbakker__> i must go now
<hansmbakker__> bye!
<nosrednaekim> justme: justyou ;)
<ScorpKing> bye
<hansmbakker__> zeke: i also posted your confirmation about that adept bug
<hansmbakker__> with those cupsys packages
<zeke> pardon?
<hansmbakker__> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsaplayer/+bug/83593
<nosrednaekim> justme: check out www.linux-laptop.net
<justme> nosrednaekim: :/ i need the lspci output for this
<Fleck> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php << i'm here, reading, but, i don't have file: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde :(
<zeke> oh
<zeke> thanks
<nosrednaekim> justme: for what?
<nosrednaekim> Fleck: install "kdeworkspace"
<Pollywog> I am having difficulty getting my rt2500 working in Feisty
<hansmbakker__> Fleck: you should install kdebase-workspace* instead of kde4base*
<Fleck> i did
<hansmbakker__> oh
<hansmbakker__> then i don't know
<hansmbakker__> sorry
<hansmbakker__> i just installed that, and it worked
<nosrednaekim> Fleck: sure you are using beta2 packages?
<hansmbakker__> kde4base did not work
<hansmbakker__> bye
<justme> nosrednaekim: i'm installing mac, and i need to knwo what drivers to install
<Fleck> nosrednaekim i don't have a clue, i added fasty backport in sources.list
<nosrednaekim> Fleck: oh ok.. thats beta2 then
<nosrednaekim> justme: MAC OSX?
<Pollywog> the network configurator just crashes
<nosrednaekim> Pollywog: use iwconfig, iwlist and dhclient
<Pollywog> knetworkmanager
<adi_> hey
<adi_> does any body can guide me to install msttcorefonts in kubuntu 7.04
<Pollywog> nosrednaekim: what if I do not have an IP address that changes?  should I still use dhclient?
<adi_> ???
<nosrednaekim> Fleck: are you sure you have kdebase-workspace installed?
<Fleck> kdebase-workspace is already the newest version.
<nosrednaekim> Pollywog: no... but thats alot more complicated... use the "network settings manager" in  system settings
<Fleck> apt-get install output
<adi_> msttcorefonts help needed....
<Pollywog> nosrednaekim: already tried that, no success
<justme> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> justme: haha...well check out that site I gave you and someone there might have one. and good luck ;)
<adi_> how can I install them
<justme> nosrednaekim: no one :(
<Pollywog> I think I will have to get a laptop that has kubuntu installed and wifi already working
<Pollywog> :)
<nosrednaekim> justme: check #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> justme: although that IS rather off-topic
<justme> nosrednaekim: already tried :(
<nosrednaekim> justme: can't you just boot a livecD?
<zeke> is there a dictionary for openoffice?
<justme> nosrednaekim: sure, but im on mac right now... if i only knew a command lspci-like :)
<nosrednaekim> zeke: I think you can get one...
<zeke> there's a thesaurus
<xjkx> i need the firmware of my wireless network card, what should i do
<adi_> msttcorefonts help install nedeed
<adi_> .......
<xjkx> my broadcom dell wireless 1390 doesnt work, they told me i need the firmware
<Fleck> nosrednaekim :( so? :(
<nosrednaekim> justme: jst boot a liveCD..
<nosrednaekim> Fleck: dunno
<ScorpKing> xjkx: does it tell you which firmware?
<ScorpKing> xjkx: lol. dmesg usually shows that.
<root_____> hi
<xjkx> ScorpKing, the machine isnt here but what when i get this name?
<ScorpKing> xjkx: google or come back here. :)
<xjkx> ScorpKing, i googled many times, they tell different things
<xjkx> I even showed to #ubuntu-devel it
<timbo__> hi
<ScorpKing> xjkx: i can give you a link but not sure if that will work for you. one sec...
<nosrednaekim> hi timbo__
<ScorpKing> xjkx: my favourite link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty :D
<nosrednaekim> justme: http://www4.ncsu.edu/~ambrown4/linuxondv9000.html
<timbo__> I,m having a problem, in kde it cant see my 80 gig removable hard drive but gnome mounts it
<timbo__> i have went through konq trying to figure it out, any suggestions?
<xjkx> ScorpKing, its better than the one i had, anyway, it still tells me to apt-get while i have no connection
<timbo__> not removable i mean external
<ScorpKing> xjkx: is that your card?
<xjkx> yes
<ScorpKing> xjkx: go to "If that doesn't work, [WWW]  look here"
<ScorpKing> xjkx: download that package and copy it to you box. install it and it will work.
<xjkx> ScorpKing, you mean here? http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/ then all i have to do is dpkg -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb and it will suddenly work?
<xjkx> the .tar.gz package will probably not work because i will need to build essentials
<ScorpKing> xjkx: yeah, that's the firmware. that's what i did. :D
<xjkx> ScorpKing, and you did no other config at all? just installed it? ;o will do tomorrow on the machine :)
<ScorpKing> xjkx: just like that. :)
<ScorpKing> xjkx: one problem tho...
<ScorpKing> xjkx: i can't use authenticated connections. still working on a fix. it goes to 28% and then stops.
<Capt_Carrot> i have a bit of a quandry, a little conundrum
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to use the laptop, but fsck wants to have its way with it
<Daisuke_Ido> how can i stop the fsck check on boot?
<timbo__> I,m having a problem, in kde it cant see my 80 gig removable hard drive but gnome mounts it
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: i did have such problem, but its fine with ndiswrapper
<Daisuke_Ido> i just need to get my homework done, and i'll be set
<ScorpKing> emilsedgh: i don't have ndiswrapper installed yet. looking at it... :)
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: thas easy to install
<ScorpKing> apt-get?
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: apt-get install ndiswrapper-common (i think)
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: then, get your Windows Driver for wifi
<ScorpKing> Daisuke_Ido: i think i saw someone with that problem here before. they had to delete a file in / if i remember correctly.
<ScorpKing> emilsedgh: thanks. i got the drivers somewhere and linux ones are installed.
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: if you wanted to run ndiswrapper, you should try win drivers ;)
<ScorpKing> emilsedgh: the card work with open networks tho.
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: i hope these will be solved soon
<ScorpKing> yeah, me 2
<ScorpKing> emilsedgh: hehe - http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=38866
<Fleck> i think (hope), that i did all to install kde4 but when i login in kdm - it just restarts... :( anyone?
<ScorpKing> i see Disassocation with wpa_supplicant is fixed in ndiswrapper v1.48
<ScorpKing> hmmm...
<ScorpKing> and (Re)Association / (Re)Authentication issues with wpa_supplicant with 2.6.23 kernels fixed.
<ScorpKing> maybe one day it will be easy
<Pollywog> I had wifi working but can't get it to work after a reinstall, maybe I need to install the driver from serialmonkey
<Pollywog> I think that is what is causing the problem, I am almost sure I used rt2500 from serialmonkey last time
<Pollywog> what is a good wifi card for kubuntu?
<Pollywog> and don't say Ralink ;)
<Pollywog> can networkmanager be used in KDE?
<Dragnslcr> !knetworkmanager
<Pollywog> ty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> !info knetworkmanager
<Pollywog> no that is the one that does not work for me
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<Pollywog> not for wifi anyway
<kristjan_> anyone's else lipstik style has broken gradients? (kde-style; using kubuntu package)
<acomaco> how can i check what type of RAM i got?
<ScorpKing> Pollywog: from what i can see from google pages you'll have to use wifi from CLI to get it working.
<chn> hello anyone knows the adress for TV Card Settings ?
<Pollywog> ScorpKing: that is how I had to do it before Feisty, in CLI
<ScorpKing> acomaco: sudo lshw | grep RAM
<Pollywog> ScorpKing: it also worked in FreeBSD on CLI
<ScorpKing> Pollywog: it looks like that will be the way for now. it sucks tho
<Pollywog> ScorpKing: yep... ty
<acomaco> ScorpKing: didnt get anything..
<ScorpKing> acomaco: try sudo lshw | less . i got 'description: SDRAM Synchronous'  with sudo lshw | grep RAM
<ScorpKing> acomaco: or maybe sudo lshw | grep DDR
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> i have a strange issue when moving windows
<acomaco> DIMM Synchronous 533 MHz...
<acomaco> are they good or shit?
<gan|y|med> if i move a window above an ooo window, it does not only take up to 30% of cpu time for xorg (which seems to be normal), but also requires around 30% for soffice.bin. as soon as the window leaves the ooo window (e.g. is put on a small browser window) the issue disappears
<gan|y|med> in general, ooo seems to be rather slow, especially impress
<gan|y|med> any ideas, why?
<gan|y|med> i am running a pentium m 1.8 ghz, fglrx drivers
<acomaco> lol they are cheap as hell..2gb for 44$
<Juacom99> hi
<Juacom99> anyone kniow any program like alexandria?
<tobias> ich bin raus, tsch tsch
<gonzalo> hola gente
<gonzalo> que tal?
<Tm_T> !es | gonzalo
<ubotu> gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pollywog> oh I almost have wifi working now in CLI but the light on the laptop goes on and off
<gonzalo> ok boy
<gonzalo> i actually don't know how to get to the spanish room, could you let me know how to do it please?
<Tm_T>  /join #kubuntu-es
<gonzalo> ok i actually found it
<gonzalo> thank you and good bye
<gan|y|med> ok, impress uses up to 90% cpu usage when scrolling backwards in pres mode. any ideas?
<markgreene> Hey guys. I am installing steam using wine, and I went to install winetools so I could install the fonts i need easily. When I run winetools from the command line it says that it cannot locate a file from the libgtk library, but that library is installed. So where do I go from here?
<gan|y|med> when is the release date for gutsy?
<markgreene> gan|y|med: It's in eleven days
<markgreene> gan|y|med: Found at the top of the page http://ubuntu.com ;-)
<neversfelde> mhh. in Germany it should be ten days :D
<markgreene> neversfelde: The world is flat! I keep forgetting
<gan|y|med> yeah, sorry, i am busy researching other stuff, so i thought i might "use" you ;)
<neversfelde> markgreene: rofl
<markgreene> gan|y|med: Use away. That's the easiest question I have ever answered in here!
<markgreene> Anyone here have winetools working in the Beta of Gusty?
<neversfelde> markgreene: I do not use wine, but I have Gutsy installed
<neversfelde> so I can try
<gan|y|med> markgreene: wanna have a tougher one?
<neversfelde> du you have an url where I can get winetools?
<CPrompt^> how can i fix broken packages?  I tried to upgrade a couple of libs which failed.  Now 2 of them are "BROKEN(installed)"
<gan|y|med> hmm, installing kde 4. let's have a look
<gan|y|med> CPrompt^: apt-get -f install maybe
<CPrompt^> gan|y|med : do i just need to do "apt-get -f install" with the package name?
<gan|y|med> no, just the command
<gan|y|med> apt is clever
<CPrompt^> gotcha.  I'll give it a go now ;)
<gan|y|med> gosh, either my connection is rubbish or some 100 people had the same idea at the exact same time as i did
<gan|y|med> CPrompt^: you could also try dpkg-reconfigure package
<markgreene> gan|y|med: To install a package from the command line you need to prepend the word
<CPrompt^> gan|y|med :  i think I will try the second option.  It reported 17 packages will be removed.  One of them bing kde-core  :0
<markgreene> gan|y|med: "sudo". The command should look "sudo apt-get install WHATEVER
<CPrompt^> markgreene : i'm trying to fix a broken package
<markgreene> CPrompt^: My experience is lacking. I have always taken the cheap way out and had Synaptic do that for me. If you go into Synaptic Package Manager there is an option in the menus to fix broken packages
<MrMazda> Does gutsy have a startup option that allows to use legacy drivers instead of libata for IDE HDs?
#kubuntu 2008-09-29
<Agent_bob> for music i store as .ogg files on dvd's
<Agent_bob> can put about 100 hours per disk
<ronnie_> thx agent but I only have a cdrw till next mth, & can only fit 19 songs per disk, = (   , so considering I have 800 songs, I don't have that many cd's haha
<Agent_bob> ronnie_ even on cd as .ogg you can put about 10-12 hours
<mefisto__> ronnie_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1593
<ronnie_> hmmm, been having trouble with K3B, my songs are compressed to ogg but when I try to burn then, seem to come out as wave, well 19 songs per disk= 10-12 hrs?
<Agent_bob> ronnie_ you are burning audio cd   not data cd  ;/
<Agent_bob> start a data cd project and add as many .ogg's as will fit
<ronnie_> k data, should fit more good thx, & great link thx lots, 4.1gig, might not have to burn
<ronnie_> thx tons mefisto = )
<mefisto__> ronnie_: I think they recently upped it to 5 gb
<ronnie_> kewl so I can store it as data to take less room & reinstall my kubuntu woohoo!
<mefisto__> ronnie_: it's been about a year since I used that extension, so I can't promise it still works
<Agent_bob> :)
<ronnie_> k well ill try
<joseph> !medibuntu > joseph
<ubottu> joseph, please see my private message
<joseph> hm
<joseph> so you have to add medibuntu repos to sources.list to use apt-get to install them?
<Agent_bob> yep
<ronnie_> the reason is I downloaded a animation software for my webcam (freeware), now my webcam won't work = (   so no cvhoice but a fresh install, tho wine says it was uninstalled, oh well free can be risky = )
<joseph> Agent_bob: thanks, bob.
<Agent_bob> joseph welcome
<joseph> so once medibuntu repos are added, is it possible to install the whole suite with one package name? or do you have to manually list every package?
<joseph> hm
<joseph> ok
<Agent_bob> joseph no and no.   it makes everything in that repo avalable.   and the package manager will list them as be installable      err after you update the list.
<joseph> i'm trying to find a video editing suite for ubuntu. i thought medibuntu had it. i guess not. hm.
<Agent_bob> joseph i think it does have something like that...    you can search the repo dirrectly too
<joseph> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mefisto__> joseph: what are you looking for?
<joseph> something like final cut
<mefisto__> joseph: kino is a well-kwown one
<joseph> ok
<joseph> thanks :)
<mefisto__> joseph: kdenlive has a nice familiar interface, but was a bit buggy last I used it (a long time ago)
<joseph> but kino is more stable?
<joseph> and how about audio? anything like protools?
<mefisto__> joseph: kino has been around for a while, so I suppose it's more stable
<joseph> k
<mefisto__> joseph: the closest you'll come to protools is probably ardour. there's also rosegarden, which looks better and is easy to learn, but not as powerful as ardour. but neither come close to protools or cubase, etc
<mefisto__> joseph: rosegarden is primarily for midi work, ardour is audio only
<joseph> so ardour is the one then
<mefisto__> joseph: you might want to look into ubuntustudio, which is a bunch of media-related apps and tools www.ubuntustudio.org
<joseph> thanks
<joseph> very helpful :)
<skole> Can I use more than one charset? I use UTF-8. I think I need iso 8859-1. I have a problem opening files containing norwegian letters in the file name. This problem came after I upgradet to 8.04
<mefisto__> skole: do the filenames display properly?
<skole> mefisto: No. The norwegian letters are just boxes and squers.
<mefisto__> skole: are the files on a cd or dvd disk? or hard disk?
<skole> Its on a USB drive
<mefisto__> skole: and you have norwegian language installed ?
<skole> Yes I have. Its the old documents that are the problem. I have made new document just to test... That opens perfectly. I have some old docs on the momory stick. but now I cant access them
<mefisto__> can you copy them? rename them? etc
<skole> My theory is that I have made those docs with a older charset than the relativly new UTF 8
<skole> No I cant copy or rename them
<Agent_bob> skole have you tried from command line?
<skole> No... ehh... I've just installed KDE 4.1.1. Where do I find the command line?
<Agent_bob> skole konsole in the kmenu or alt+f2 konsole
<Agent_bob> skole and kde4 help is in the other channel ;/
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mefisto__> skole: do you have kcontrol installed? there is a "default encoding" setting there in fonts that you could try
<skole> Do I use adapt to get Kcontrol?
<mefisto__> skole: sorry, that's just for konqueror
<Agent_bob> but at any rate.    in the konsole try cd'ing to the dir they are in. and either copy or move them or use a loop to do it like this example:   Q=0 ;for q in * ;do mv $q $Q.txt ;Q=$(($Q+1)) ;done
<mefisto__> it's a browser setting, but it might work for file management too. I doubt it though
<skole> Mefisto: do you know how I can ad a charset in var/lib/locales/supported.d/local?
<Agent_bob> skole in #kubuntu-kde4 you might get answers to things like that...
<ahmos> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> claydoh
<claydoh> hi Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> shalom
<Agent_bob> for the record, fellows.   i like this channel.   some times i wish the ops would lighten up a little when nothing is happening and we start an off topic convo... but all in all i like this channel better than any channel i have trolled yet...
<Agent_bob> :)
<skole>  How can i open kate and have super user privelige. Do I write something before the file name in the command line?
<Agent_bob> skole kdeusdo kate /path/to/filename
<chrisruls00> use kdesudo kate from a run dialog
<chrisruls00> someone beat me...
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 i'll slow down   :)
<skole> txs!
<Agent_bob> texas ?
<Agent_bob> taxes ?
<chrisruls00> it's ok, I should be focusing on my essay anyways.
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 heh i just looked at it and realized i typoed it anyway    ;/
<Agent_bob> s=us=su=
<ahmos> how i can disable twin view in xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> !twinview | ahmos not sure you can
<ubottu> ahmos not sure you can: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ahmos> because my maximum refersh rate is 52hz Agent_bob,or what i can do?
<ahmos> dynamic twin view
<Agent_bob> ahmos if you can't use nvidia-settings to disable it  i'm not sure.
<Agent_bob> ahmos maybe someone else has been there/done that
 * Agent_bob has an nvidia card but is stuck with the nv driver.
<Agent_bob> mine wouldn't have twinview anyway.
<ahmos> by the way i usew nvidia-settings but when i configure it then restart my computer ,it returns to default settings Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> eeek
<Agent_bob> brb
<amelie> hi
<amelie> need help with dvd playback in kubuntu
<chrisruls00> what kind of problem are you having with DVD's?
<amelie> can't play dvd movies
<amelie> something about encryption
<kkathman> how do you restart the apache2/php/ webservices without having to reboot?
<amelie> i read i have to get libdvdcss2 file
<amelie> i tried that
<amelie> but didn't work
<chrisruls00> Try entering that into a package manager
<chrisruls00> oh ok
<amelie> how can i change the repositories to get files?
<chrisruls00> what program are you using?
<amelie> ?
<chrisruls00> To play the DVD
<amelie> kffeine
<amelie> someone told me to get mplayer
<amelie> already tried that
<amelie> same problem
<chrisruls00> I wouldn't know then. I use VLC for anything video related.
<amelie> how do i get it?
<chrisruls00> type "sudo apt-get install vlc" into a konsole
<chrisruls00> without quotes
<joseph> what's the most popular dyndns update app?
<amelie> yes... thanks
<amelie> i'm downloading
<chrisruls00> once you have it, open it up and go File >Open Disc...
<chrisruls00> That's how I got DVD to work, I can't promise anything, I don't watch DVDs often
<joseph> !dyndns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<GWillakers> amelie: enable the medibuntu repos as in this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<GWillakers> then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<amelie> hold... trouble downloading
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a way to use hibernate/standby from the menu or keyboard?
<GWillakers> joseph, some routers include the update utility natively
<joseph> GWillakers: hm.
<GWillakers> I have a linksys that updates dyndns
<amelie> thanks chris, i have to restart
<amelie> some trouble
<amelie> i tried when i get back
<amelie> thanks
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I have a Intel X3100 GPU, do I need to install any drivers like you do with nVIDIA?
<chrisruls00> I have a question, I have a Laptop(Toshiba) with those media buttons on the front (Like play, etc.), Could I set up Amarock to use these buttons?
<joseph> GWillakers: awesome. set it up in the router config - works!
<joseph> thanks
<GWillakers> cool!
<BluesKaj> probably, but that depends on what you need to do graphics -wise
<x_link> BluesKaj: Was that for me?
<Agent_bob> x_link x3100 ??? hmmm not sure.
<Agent_bob> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x_link> Agent_bob: This is a onboard card.
<x_link> I use a laptop.
<Agent_bob> x_link you'd need to check the supported hardware page i guess.
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 yes.   you should be able to use khotkeys to do that i think...
<chrisruls00> khotkeys?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a way to use hibernate/standby from the menu or keyboard?
<chrisruls00> I tried khotkeys but it said "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed." How would I fix that?
<amelie> THANKS A LOT CHRISSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! the player is working
<amelie> muack!!!!!!!!!!!
<chrisruls00> thats good to know.
<amelie> thanks a lot, bye
<chrisruls00> khotkeys isn't working, is there another way to tell what the media keys are called and then just tell Amerock to use them?
<Agent_bob> http://gerry.ws/2008/08/17/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-compaq-c700-notebook.html  x_link page is saying that hardy detected and installed driver which supported 3d gfx
<Agent_bob> pfft.  when i do look something up that's what happens.  the l-user is went before i can answer.
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 yes  showkeys
<Agent_bob> err no s    showkey
<Agent_bob> it's cli appp
<chrisruls00> "cli"?
<Agent_bob> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Agent_bob>  command-line interface
<chrisruls00> oh, that. I tried it in konsole already but I got "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<Agent_bob> as opposed to gui
<Agent_bob> ?
<chrisruls00> I dont know what it means
<Agent_bob> from konsole you got that error ?   or from a command within the konsole ?
<chrisruls00> A command within the konsole
<Agent_bob> show me
<chrisruls00> I type showkwy into the console and hit wnter and it says that
<chrisruls00> I type showkey into the console and hit wnter and it says that
<chrisruls00> I type showkey into the console and hit enter and it says that
<chrisruls00> I kept hitting w...
<Agent_bob> i saw thwt
<chrisruls00> chrisruls00 on chrisruls00-laptop | ~ :: showkey
<chrisruls00> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<chrisruls00> thats what I'm getting
<Agent_bob> did you type :: or is that part of your prompt ?
<chrisruls00> Thats my prompt, I changed that back when I was a new user and now I can't remeber how to change it back (I want to BTW)
<Agent_bob> for a single shot change    export PS1='my new prompt'      '\l [\u@\h.\w]\$'   maybe
<Agent_bob> i'm trying to reproduce that error...
<GWillakers> chrisruls00: sudo showkey fixed it for me
<Agent_bob> GWillakers ;/   really?
<GWillakers> it gets rid of the 'file descriptor' error
<Agent_bob> GWillakers k i'm seeing it,     odd.
<chrisruls00> wow, I lost my keybord for a while
<griff> does anyone know how to open terminal with a shortcut?
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 heh only for ten seconds after the last key press
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 that's in the startup message
<chrisruls00> I got the program running, but when I pushed the media keys It couldn't detect them
<Agent_bob> griff check the khotkeys   it should list konsole already
<griff> thanks bob, ill give that a try
<chrisruls00> for opening the terminal with a shortcut, open K menu settings, chose your terminal program and the option to set a shortcut is in the bottom right, I think
<chrisruls00> or do it bobs way
<GWillakers> I used to have a toshiba laptop.  I never did get the media keys to work.  I remember that I would have had to compile a custom kernel.
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 hmmm it may have to do with xorg setting then...   is your keyboard set to 101 in xorg.conf ?
<chrisruls00> I have <Win + Home> set for terminal since my laptop is weird and the win key is in the top right next to the home key, making it easy to push
<chrisruls00> I'll check that right now.
<Agent_bob> GWillakers was it the ati chipset ?
<griff> i dont see a khotkeys, can i run that from konsole?
<Agent_bob> GWillakers i have a tosheba with the ati chips and it's terrable.
<chrisruls00> My keyboard settings say:
<Agent_bob> griff yes
<chrisruls00> Section "InputDevice"
<chrisruls00>     Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
<GWillakers> I think my problem was the phoenix bios
<chrisruls00>     Driver         "kbd"
<chrisruls00>     Option         "CoreKeyboard"
<chrisruls00>     Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
<chrisruls00>     Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<chrisruls00>     Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
<chrisruls00> EndSection
<Agent_bob> hmmm   105  should be able to detect it then
<chrisruls00> hmm...
<chrisruls00> well, while I am here I have another question
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 one way to rule out xorg as the problem   drop to a console and test it.    ctrl+alt+f1 to a login console    return to xorg with  alt+f7
<Agent_bob> that's left alt  ^
<chrisruls00> I heard someone say that there is an option you can change in xorg.conf to disable the "click" on a touchpad, forcing you to use the buttons below it. I would prefer it this way, do you know what option that is?
<Agent_bob> no but i'm interested too.     lets see if anyone knows.
<Agent_bob> everybody   howto disable click on touchpad ???
<chrisruls00> Would this make any difference?
<chrisruls00> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<chrisruls00> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Wed Jul  2 12:30:48 PDT 2008
<Agent_bob> google sujests three lines added to the touchpad section      Option "TapButton0'' "0''
<Agent_bob>      Option "TapButton1'' "0''
<Agent_bob>      Option "TapButton2'' "0''
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure about the qoting there though.
<Agent_bob> www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-disable-the-tap-function-on-my-touchpad/
<dr_willis> There is that gsynapatics tool also
<chrisruls00> thanks
<Agent_bob> yeah another link shows more accurate quoting.
<Agent_bob>                    Option "TapButton" "0"
<Agent_bob>                    Option "MaxTapMove" "0"
<Agent_bob>                    Option "MaxTapTime" "0"
<Agent_bob> that actually looks right to me
<Agent_bob> dr_willis ok now how to convert that to console gpm ?
<chrisruls00> I found the old post where that guy told me about it and he said "TapButton1" "0" Disables Double-clicking using a touchpad.
<dr_willis> No idea on GPM. My laptop has a  touchpad on/off button I just use..
<Agent_bob> it just dawned on me that my issue with tab/click is in console not in xorg       that's why i havent tackeled it hitherto
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 kewlio
<GWillakers> dr_willis: I have a touchpad on/off button, but everytime i turn it back on kded crashes! :(
<Agent_bob> i don't have a switch.
<Agent_bob> i have used a card to cover the touchpad though...
<chrisruls00> show key didn't work in tty1 either
<Agent_bob> hmmm i could set a console hotkey to start/stop gpm   that would work.
<dr_willis> GWillakers,  thats interesting...
<dr_willis> GWillakers,  do other window managers crash also?
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 you mean didn't detect the media buttons or didn't work at all ?
<chrisruls00> Didn't detect the media buttons
<GWillakers> dr_willis: haven't tried any others since I got my new laptop (HP DV9000)
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 ok. it's gonna take a kernel module or kernel keymap to activate them  and that one step out of my reach.
<dr_willis> I got a HP DV2000
<GWillakers> dr_willis: maybe i'll try it with a ubuntu livecd
<Agent_bob> s=that one=that is one=
<dr_willis> I always instll a few extra windowmanagers... just in case. :)
<Agent_bob> dr_willis how many is a few ?    6? 8?
<Agent_bob> :)
<ahmos> Agent_bob: i've solved refresh rate problem but when i start some games i get a blank screen
<GWillakers> my last laptop I installed gnome... cluttered everything up and I hate gnome!!
<dr_willis> I tend to install icewm, and jwm.
<dr_willis> and gnome and kde.
<dr_willis> :)
<GWillakers> never tried those
<dr_willis> I use icewm/jwm in vnc sessions mainly
<GWillakers> is jwm the same wm as on damn small?
<chrisruls00> it's ok
<Agent_bob> i generally install blackbox fluxbox twm xfce4 gnome and kde
<Agent_bob> and end up using the console exclusively
<GWillakers> lol
<Agent_bob> GWillakers but actually that's not a joke ;/
<GWillakers> I'm comfortable with the command line but I'm not there yet!! :)
<chrisruls00> Speaking of vnc, I have one set up, but I heard there is a way to set vnc up so that Ican connect to the log-in screen, since my current set-up requires me to log-in before I leave home and keep it open, I would like to know how to set it up so remote connections can be sent to the log-in screen.
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  depends on exactly how/what/where you are connecting
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  i use vnc4server, and  from a remote machine, i normally just 'ssh in' and  run 'vncserver'
<Agent_bob> gdm can listen for vnc connections
<Agent_bob> kdm prolly too
<chrisruls00> ok, what is ssh? I hear that a lot.
<dr_willis> that way the session stays alive even if i disconnect.  - with the gdm way.. if i disconnect. the session may exit.
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 ssh is 'da bomb'
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  time to spend an hr or 2 reading on ssh. :)   putty is a ssh client for windows.
<Agent_bob> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dr_willis> in short  it lets you get a remote shell.
<dr_willis> long description - its one of the most versitile tools out there. :)
<chrisruls00> I would Like to know how to do this. I have a program called putty on my flashdrive but I could not get it working.
<Agent_bob> dr_willis that's the long and short of it ?
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 install ssh on the ubuntu box
<chrisruls00> Currently I use vncviewer from a flashdrive, I enter my IP address and port number that I have forwarded to my computer's IP
<chrisruls00> "ubuntu box"
<chrisruls00> ?
 * Agent_bob hides.
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  and you start the vnc server on the remote box.. by walking over to it.. and  logging in and  starting it up... my way.. you just ssh to the remote box. :)
<chrisruls00> I already have the ssh package installed
<dr_willis> you dont need to be logged  at the  actual 'machine'   or have a desktop showing
<chrisruls00> ok, I'm kinda confused right now. I would like something to use a programm I caould run off of a flashdrive if possible. I don't know anyone else that uses Ubuntu so I want to connect from Windows XP systems.
<dr_willis> putty client on flash drive..  and you can ssh to the linux box's ip.
<dr_willis> then do all sorts of things.  :)
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 ok i just tested for you.  your ssh-server is running.  you can login to your computer with your username and password over ssh     ssh chrisruls@ip72-196-6-236.om.om.cox.net
<Agent_bob> and enter your password.
<dr_willis> ssh ip72-196-6-236.om.om.cox.net   works? thats scary
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 now. you may also want to tighten security a little    make a good healthy password and limit sshd to allowing only a few users  is a good idea.
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- it resolves to the IP address, and that's all that matters
<GWillakers> change the port that ssh uses too!!!!
<dr_willis> security through obscurity! :)
<Agent_bob> GWillakers why any nmap test will find the new port....
<chrisruls00> I'm still very confused!!! How do I set up ssh on machine I want to connect to?
<dr_willis> install the open-sshserver package.
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 what os is it running ?
<GWillakers> Agent_bob: make it a really high number and pray!!
<chrisruls00> what os is what running?
<Agent_bob> <chrisruls00> I'm still very confused!!! How do I set up ssh on machine I want  to connect to? <Agent_bob> chrisruls00 what os is it running ?
<Agent_bob> that "it"   ^
<Agent_bob> GWillakers heh  :)
<chrisruls00> ok, could someone walk me through this step-by-step or something?
<GWillakers> chrisruls00: do you connect using a router??
<chrisruls00> yes
<Agent_bob> i can't cause you wont answer me...
<chrisruls00> The maching I want to connect TO is kubuntu 8.04
<GWillakers> did you forward the ssh port??
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 then install ssh on it
<Agent_bob> "same it"
<chrisruls00> wait, let me check
<Agent_bob> it's port 22 by default
<chrisruls00> yes
<chrisruls00> package ssh is already installed
<mario_> alaluia!
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 then use the command     ssh <user>@<ip>     # where <user> is a login user account on the remote box and <ip> is it's ip address
<chrisruls00> ok
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 you can also use the "fish" protocal in konqueror to get a file manager over ssh access to the remote box.        konqueror's address bar: fish://user@ip:/
<Agent_bob> it will prompt for the password
<chrisruls00> Kubuntu is the os I want to connect TO, I would like to connect FROM a windows XP machine
<noura> Hello guys, I am having trouble with hibernate/resume on my vaio
<chrisruls00> aka Kubuntu is the server, XP is the client
<chrisruls00> you mentioned a program called putty
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 putty is for windows
<noura> there is putty for linux
<chrisruls00> So putty is what I want to use?
<Agent_bob> noura but it's kinda a waste of space seeing that openssh is for linux
<dr_willis> Putty is a ssh client for windows. (and linux)
<noura> true, I was just saying...
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 from windows yes you use putty and connect to ssh server
<dr_willis>  the ssh  client is not the same as the ssh server.. there are 2 ssh packatges..
<chrisruls00> ok, let me go try from my dad's computer (has XP) I'll BRB
<dr_willis> !find ssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find ssh
<dr_willis> with ssh - spending an hr reading a few docs - pays BIG dividends/
<Agent_bob> dr_willis ahem   one ssh package.  two openssh-.* packages  but ssh depends on both of them.
<noura> can anyone help me with resume/hibernate?
<dr_willis> I thought th essh metapackage got removed.
<dr_willis> or perhaps it got added. :) i rember at some time 'apt-get install ssh' dident work
<GWillakers> noura: I don't know much about it, but describe the problem.
<Agent_bob> attention to all ssh users. i have found that colourizing the prompt when remote also pays dividends
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3175
<dr_willis> color prompts are fun
<dr_willis> willis@black:~(7.858 Mb)$
<Dragnslcr> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<chrisruls00> Ok, how do I set up the server side of ssh?
<dr_willis> Mine shows the file side in the current dir.
<Agent_bob> i only have colour when remote with that code in .bashrc files.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3175
<noura> Well I got hibernate to work using s2both, but suspend doesn't. And besides it would work from the terminal only, from the gui it doesnt
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  install the ssh package..  or the client and server packages.. :)
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- make sure that openssh-server is installed
<chrisruls00> They are allready installed
<Agent_bob> !info ssh
<dr_willis> then they are there...
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dr_willis> ssh localhost
<dr_willis> and see if it works
<Agent_bob> doesn't look removed  ^
<chrisruls00> do I have to set anything up?
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  try 'ssh localhost' and see if it works
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- installing openssh-server should start the server for you
<chrisruls00> yes, it worked
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr heh he already had it running on the box he's irc'ing on.
<dr_willis> Then its working. :)
<chrisruls00> so now I do the same thing with putty on a windows machine?
<dr_willis> install putty.. enter ip #.. connect.
<chrisruls00> ok, I'll go try.
<dr_willis> read putty docs. :) its not hard to figure out
<Dragnslcr> You mean run putty
<Dragnslcr> Putty is a good program. It doesn't need to be installed
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr ?
<Agent_bob> execute it remotely ?
<Dragnslcr> Eh?
<Agent_bob> <Dragnslcr> Putty is a good program. It doesn't need to be installed <<<
<dr_willis> or we are confusing the term 'download and run the stand alone version' with 'download the isntaller and run the installer version'
<Dragnslcr> Right
<Agent_bob> so you don't have to have a local copy to use it ?
<Dragnslcr> Is there an installer for Putty now?
<dr_willis> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<Dragnslcr> I always just use the executable from the .zip
<dr_willis> Has been for ages Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> Oh yeah
<Dragnslcr> Forgot about that
 * Agent_bob thinks we are confusing what "install" actually means
<Dragnslcr> No we aren't
<Dragnslcr> I just never use the installer
<dr_willis> and i always use the installer.
<Agent_bob> downloading a zip file and unpacking it on the hard drive is installing software
<Dragnslcr> Not in the Windows world it isn't
<Dragnslcr> If it doesn't put loads of junk in the registry, it's not a real installer
<BluesKaj> gotta run the .exe file on windows
<Agent_bob> yes it is.   you don't have to rewrite a "regestry" file to install something
 * dr_willis waits for the !OT 
<dr_willis> :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Way ahead of ya
<dr_willis> now lets argue about scripting vs programming!
<dr_willis> :)
<chrisruls00> ok, It worked.
<Dragnslcr> Isn't it great how Kubuntu doesn't have a registry
<BluesKaj> silence
<dr_willis> That will be in KDE5
<dr_willis> :)
<chrisruls00> But I got some security error about host keys or something.
<Agent_bob> Dragnslcr it does in one respect. the package database
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- it's not an error, it's just a warning
<chrisruls00> ok
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  now would be a good time to read up on the basics of ssh. :)
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- you'll always get it the first time you connect to a given server
<chrisruls00> well, now that I got that working, is there a way to get a graphical log-in through ssh?
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- yes, but it's not quite as simple
<chrisruls00> I'd like to try.
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  I ssh in, and run the vncserver , then connect with a vnc client.
<Dragnslcr> I recommend using a VNC server that supports SSL
<Dragnslcr> I use x11vnc, which works well
<dr_willis> !tunnle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnle
<dr_willis> Hmm
<Dragnslcr> Helps to spell it right
<Dragnslcr> !tunnel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel
<dr_willis> I never use vnc over the internet. SO i never use it.
<dr_willis> :)
<Dragnslcr> Or not
<ronnie_> hey mefisto, have a question about "gmail" addon for firefox = )
<dr_willis> !tunneling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunneling
<chrisruls00> I can already use a vnc, but I have to be logged-in for it to work
<dr_willis> I know theres a factoid on it.
<GWillakers> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
 * Agent_bob waits for the !fishing
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  which is why i keep mentioning sshingin, and running vncserver. that way you do NOT have to be logged in for it to work
<dr_willis> well whenyou ssh in, you actually are logging in.. :) but you are not logged into X.
<Dragnslcr> Doing it that way, though, won't get you the session that's on your monitor
<Dragnslcr> Which may be what you want. I'm just pointing it out
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  yep.. but doing it that way.. WILL keep the session alive. :) if you hang up.. which is what i want.
<dr_willis> Not sure what he wants..
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, good point
<chrisruls00> ok, so if you log-in onto ssh and run the vncserver command I can connect through vnc? How do I set up the password that way? I'm using KDE's default remote client right now.
<dr_willis> ITs all about the details.. which he may not realize even exist.
<ronnie_> how do you upload your music?, I see my songs on the left window, & click on middle upload arrow? nothing happens, @mefisto
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  ssh uses the users password. vncserver can have its own password
<chrisruls00> It's called kfrb it thing
<chrisruls00> It's called kfrb thing
<chrisruls00> thats what I'm using now
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  thats ONE specific vncserver/method. :)
<Agent_bob> plus or minus a few w's eeh chrisruls00  :)))
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- I believe you want to run vncpasswd to set the password
<dr_willis> vnc is almost as varied/flexiable as ssh.
<chrisruls00> ok so do I need to close the vncserver that kfrb is running right now 1st?
 * Agent_bob disallows password login over ssh and keeps his key on a usb stick
<dr_willis> I normally set up vnc4server, and when i run vncserver, i set it to start up a very light desktop. Such as icewm. that way i dont get a lot of lag.
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- you can, but you don't have to
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- if you start a new vncserver when one is already running, it'll just pick a different port
<dr_willis> chrisruls00,  vncserver can have multiple sessions at the same time. :) its a cool feature. You could have 8+ different vnc sessions going on the same machiune with 8_ differnt desktops
<Dragnslcr> When you start vncserver, it'll tell you what port it's running on
<dr_willis> or 8+ different users... all with their own session.
<chrisruls00> cool, but I dont wnat to open up too many ports.
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- don't worry, there's no shortage of them
<dr_willis>  # of ports wont be the limit. :) whith that many users.. theres otehr  limits that will come into play
<Dragnslcr> Like memory
<chrisruls00> I'm using a router so I'd have to forward the ports, right?
<dr_willis> theres also 'freenx' wich is a similer to vnc tool.. but  not vnc. :)
<dr_willis> using vnc over the wild internet..  may not be the most secure thing to do.
<ronnie_> anyone useing "Gmail" firefox addon?, I'd like to know how you upload? = )
<chrisruls00> I'm going to go experiment a bit...
<mn_> im trying to do the directions here http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_change_the_permissions_of_a_mounted_ntfs_volume and can't figure out how to do it.  Help please?  (im trying to reset my permissions on my Windows partition)
<dr_willis> work time .. bye
<Agent_bob> mn_ sudo mount -o remount,dmask=027,fmask=137 /mount/point  #maybe
<Agent_bob> or do you mean permanantly ?
<mn_> i want to permanently change my permissions on win ( i calcls ed myslef out of it)
<shadowhywind> hay all is there a command to see who is logged in using sftp?
<GWillakers> mn_ http://sourceforge.net/projects/ophcrack/
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind pstree ?
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind who or w might tell you i'm not sure
<shadowhywind> never used pstree before it looks interesting
<Agent_bob> i think there is an xpstree too
<mn_> GWillakers:  I didn't loose my password
<snude> hi
<snude> anyone install DooM 3 in linux ?
<GWillakers> shadowhywind: fuser
<mn_> I changed the permission for everyone on the computer to none
<mn_> acciedentally
<Agent_bob> mn_ pastebin your fstab
<GWillakers> mn_, can you log onto windows as an admin?
<Agent_bob> your /etc/fstab file's content
<mn_> GWillakers: i can't even boot windows
<mn_> ok agent bob
<Agent_bob> mn_ wait   are the two issues related ?
<mn_> what two issues?
<Agent_bob> are you talking about the windows permissions ?    or the mount psyudo permissions for the file system mounted under linux ?
<chrisruls00> how do I set what port vncserver uses when I launch it from a command line.
<mn_> oh
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 "man vncserver" should know
<mn_> i want to change the permissions in windows from linux
<chrisruls00> I tried man vncserver already
<Agent_bob> oh that's nothing i care to mess with.
<mn_> i can't boot windows because nothing has access to the CL\
<Agent_bob> mn_ sorry, i don't do windows.
<mn_> well it's linux commands
<Agent_bob> not that i know about.
<mn_> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_change_the_permissions_of_a_mounted_ntfs_volume
<mn_> i just need help as far as what to replace ... with like in the second command
<Agent_bob> i looked at that.  has nothing to do with windows permissions
<GWillakers> mn_ can you look around your windoze partitions from linux?  if so copy the data and blow away your windoze partition.  use linux.  be happy
<mario_> tcp-com server availlable to kubuntu:
<GWillakers> mn_ seriously, copy the data if you can and reload windows.
<mario_> W]?
<mn_> Well, I'm in school.  I love linux, but I still need my windows partition because I know how to use all that better.  Its kind of a back-up deal
<chrisruls00> ok I tried running vncserver after sshing in but when I use vncviewer it just connected to my already logged in session
<GWillakers> Just out of curiousity... How did you mess up windoze?
<Agent_bob> mn_ no sir.  the things in that link are totally unrelated to windows.   all that is on the like you posted is 100% linux    will not affect windows booting
<mn_> oh
<Agent_bob> s=like=link=
<mn_> sorry i didn't know that
<david> No1PeaceDragon
<Agent_bob> onlything they are changing is psyudo permissions established by the mount command.    doesn't last past a reboot
<GWillakers> mn_ maybe you could try to use the windows repair console.  do you have the windows disk?
<mn_> already did. the only thing that cause was that i had to go and manually copy the ntdrl and ntdetect.com files from the cd onto my hdd
<david__> No1PeaceDragon
<chrisruls00> When using vncviewer, how do you tell it which of the vnc servers to connect to if you have more than one open?
<Agent_bob> mn_ explain how you made windows unbootable ?    from withing windows i bet ?
<mn_> yes
<mn_> in command prompt
<mn_> cacls C: /P guest:N
<Agent_bob> mn_  you need to take this to ##windows.  no offence but this is not the place for it.
<GWillakers> mn_ good luck!
<Agent_bob> yes good luck with it.
<mn_> thnx
<chrisruls00> ok, I think the vnc server auto-launched by KDE is getting in the way, how do I stop it from auto-launching?
<Agent_bob> if it can be repaired from linux they will probably know how
<Guest90511> http://bugs.kde.org
<noura> Hello, I figured out how to hibernate my system using "s2both", but how do I automate it? As in when closing the lid of the laptop, X minutes of inactivity? As opposed to manually doing it in the terminal?
<chrisruls00> does anyone know?
<Agent_bob> noura you can probably call it from inittab when the lid closes but i don't have the specifics on that.
<chrisruls00> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<noura> Agent_bob: thats what I thought, but the specifics is whats important :S
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 !i sorry.
<Agent_bob> noura true dat
<Dragnslcr> chrisruls00- add :N to the address, where N is the server number
<Agent_bob> well i'm out folks,  good night and good luck to your pinguins.
<david__> cya agent
<chrisruls00> like xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1 , where the x's are the IP address?
<natetechboy128> like foo:1234
<natetechboy128> connects to foo on port 1234
<chrisruls00> but then where do I put the port?
<chrisruls00> then how do select what seesion of vnc I want to use?
<chrisruls00> ugg, now I'm more confused.
<natetechboy128> so, what are you trying to do? sorry
<david__> dont make a mountain out of a molehill.....one thing at a time
<chrisruls00> I'm trying to run vnc through ssh
<Denise> rolf
<natetechboy128> ok
<chrisruls00> I used to run it without ssh, but I want to switch
<david__> hi denise
<Denise> hi
<chrisruls00> KDE auto-runs vnc when I log-in so I want that stopped.
<david__> we met briefly the other night I was no1peacedragon
<Denise> how are u
<Denise> ok
<Denise> yes
<david__> I am good and you?
<Denise> good too
<[Relic]> Have there been any packages updated in 8.04 (64bit) in the last couple weeks?    (wondering if I screwed something up in adept)
<natetechboy128> so... 2 ways to stop autorun programs.
<natetechboy128> 1
<natetechboy128> edit your .bashrc and add a killall vnc
<natetechboy128> which sucks
<natetechboy128> or 2
<grendal_prime> hey guys hows it going. Im trying to send something from my treo phone to my laptop via bluetooth.  its just a picture, i send stuff between my phone and my wifes phone both ways no problem..and i send stuff from my laptop to my phone, no problem, but when i try and send it to the laptop from the phone i just gives an cannot connect error.
<Denise> what brings you here dear david?
<chrisruls00> ok, I think krdc is what is launching the unwanted vnc server, how would I stop it?
<david__> just got bored so figured I would learn something in the meantime lol
<grendal_prime> I have the entire bluez collecting fir the k enviroment installed from what i can tell.
<grendal_prime> im assuming i need a push server installed..
<david__> I assume you are here to tell someone forget me lol
<GWillakers> chrisruls00: it is probably launched through inittab.  You probably have to do an "update-rc.d name remove"
<Denise> lol
<Denise> oh
<Denise> u are the forget me guy
<david__> heehee
<Denise> wwith metallica music
<Denise> lol
<Denise> you make me blush
<david__> actually no I was the pothead who smoked so much he would be a slow headbanging sessipon lol
<david__> session*
<Dragnslcr> How is this idiot not permanently banned
<david__> who?
<Denise> cus he is genius
<Denise> sensible to flattery?
<david__> who?
<Denise> so are you sober tonight david?
<natetechboy128> what?
<david__> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm kinda
<Denise> oh
<Denise> good
<david__> why u ask?
<Denise> I m proud of u
<david__> ty
<Denise> i want ur happiness
<david__> I am always happy and thx
<Denise> always?
<Denise> you are a phenomen
<Denise> you eat a lot of fruits I bet
<mefisto__> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<david__> I figure why get madded or sad cuz something doesn't work or happen the way they posed to ....life is too short for that so be happy always is my mantra
<Denise> yes
<Denise> same for me
<Denise> why something should work or happen
<Denise> lets be zen and meditate
<Denise> no need, no pain
<david__> i do that alot too
<Denise> ma house, ma rules
<motkue> how do i set the destop cube to autostart with KDE?
<david__> mine worked right off the bat for me so Cant help much
<Denise> right off the bat
<Denise> what does it mean
<david__> yep
<Denise> sorry bad enguelish
<david__> oh right off the bat means immediatly
<Denise> what??
<Denise> lol
<Denise> you are hyper tonight
<david__> nah just more comfortable in this type of chat system
<Denise> always as funny as u were
<david__> now
<david__> I gotta go for now, was very nice seeing you
<Denise> yes
<grego> does anyone know how to download build-essential (it's metapackage) package localy?
<Denise> going to bed
<Denise> mum is calling me
<david__> yep me too
<david__> nite
<Denise> cya
<favro> grego: what do you mean by locally?
<favro> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<favro> !build-essentials
<grego> omg
<grego> i know that it is on Cd..
<grego> usually it is
<favro> never seen it on cd
<grego> im asking about something else...
<grego> geeze
<snude> is it just me or does the conductor of an orchestra always move retarded ?
<mn_> how do you work torrents on kubuntu?  do you just download the .torrent and then click on it?
<dale__> I usually just open it.  I set the default app to ktorrent.
<mn_> what folders do the torrent downloads go to?
<dale__> you have to set that up in your torrent client.
<grendal_prime> ya ktorrent is pretty self explanitory
<shepherd> #chemistry
<chrisruls00> I'm having trouble with vnc, I log-in through ssh, and I want to start a vnc server that will go to the loggin screen, how do I do that?
<dale__> chrisruls00: try this (at your own risk) "xinit -- :2"
<dale__> this should launch another x session
<dale__> oh, that probably won't work
<chrisruls00> I want to launch a vnc server with an X server that I can connect to through vncviewer.
<dale__> chrisruls00 http://www.linux.com/feature/43165
<chrisruls00> I want the vnc server to be a new display, not the one on my monitor
<snude> hi
<snude> how can i tell what version of xorg im running/
<lufthanza> heya
<lufthanza> is man not installed by default in kubuntu?
<mario_> kubuntu = Cadillac Ubuntu...everything inside
<lufthanza> then I need a way to reinstall man
<lufthanza> because it's not installed
<lufthanza> anyone?
<lufthanza> i want to reinstall man
<dale__> sudo apt-get install manpages man-db
<dale__> g'luck
<lufthanza> dale__: thanks
<lufthanza> dale__: I have both manpages and mandb
<dale__> you mean you had them before?
<dale__> or you had them after you installed them
<lufthanza> i had them before
<dale__> what's the problem you're having?
<lufthanza> and yet for some reason i don't have man
<lufthanza> "bash: man: command not found"
<devo>  is there a program called acidrip for linux and if so, where can i get it???
<dale__> if you type "which man" what does it say?
<lufthanza> dale__: nothing
<devo>  is there a program called acidrip for linux and if so, where can i get it???
<dale__> devo: sudo apt-get install acidrip
<devo> thnx
<lufthanza> dale__: i am not a man without man. Please help me
<dale__> lufthanz: when you type apt-get isntall manpages mandb it tells you that they are at the latest version?
<lufthanza> dale__: yep
<dale__> is this a new install of kubuntu?
<lufthanza> dale__: no
<lufthanza> dale__: nearly a year old now
<dale__> and man just stopped working?
<lufthanza> dale__: maybe more than a year
<lufthanza> dale__: not sure. I went to use man to look up stuff on badblocks, and it was missing
<pvd> can anybody give me screenshots of kubuntu desktop, please?
<lufthanza> pvd: sure
<pvd> i want to istall kubuntu
<pvd> install*
<pvd> give me link please
<lufthanza> accept the download i sent you
<pvd> no no
<pvd> DCC closed
<dale__> lufthanza: type "ls -l /usr/bin/man" and tell me what it says
<pvd> give me link please
<lufthanza> dale__: man -> ../lib/man-db/man
 * pvd slaps lufthanza around a bit with a large trout
<lufthanza> pvd: http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1zl2.png
<lufthanza> pvd: keep your pants on, i was uploading it -.-
<dale__> lufthanza, how about "ls-lL /usr/bin/man" do the permissions look right?  mine are rwxr-xr-x
<lufthanza> dale__: ?????????? ? ?         ?          ?                ? man
<dale__> what are the question marks?
<dale__> is that what it comes back with?
<lufthanza> dale__: yes
<dale__> I think we found the problem.  your installation got clobbered it looks like.
<lufthanza> dale__: stranger yet, is when I try to do /usr/bin/man/man , it says the file doesn't exist
<lufthanza> rm it?
<dale__> you're running feisty fawn?
<pvd> cool
<lufthanza> hardy heron
<pvd> lufthanza
<lufthanza> dist-upgraded from feisty, but i had man back then, i think it was possibly lost data from computer not shutting down properly
<dale__> I think i'd backup my data and reinstall.  i've never seen an ls command return a bunch of question marks like that.
<dale__> You might be able to save yourself with a livecd, but it sounds more serious than that.
<lufthanza> dale__: hold on
<lufthanza> dale__: ... I axed man
<lufthanza> dale__: then i reinstalled manpages
<lufthanza> but i got the ??????????????? again
<dale__> apt-get purge manpages man-db : then reinstall it.
<dale__> I think I'd make a backup before messing around too much though.
<lufthanza> dale__: i've got all my home info backed up already thanks to an issue I had with my fs earlier
<n3ksus> hi, im wondering why firefox has a grey box with a play logo in it for movies?
<n3ksus> and how can i get rid of it
<lufthanza> mplayer plugin perhaps?
<dale__> lufthanza, you should do a ls -hal /usr/bin/lib/* | less and see if you get other strange results
<dale__> make that ls -hal /usr/lib/*
<dale__> make that ls -hal /usr/lib/* | less
<dale__> :)
<lufthanza> man-db won't remove
<lufthanza> is there a way to make apt more verbose?
<dale__> use the -V option
<n3ksus> how do i fix it? coz it freezes firefox if i play stuff
<lufthanza> n3ksus: just a sec
<n3ksus> kk
<lufthanza> n3ksus: try 'sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer'
<n3ksus> Package mozilla-mplayer is not installed, so not removed
<dale__> n3ksus do you have the noscript extension installed?
<lufthanza> dale__: finally got man-db to remove
<dale__> what was your trick?
<n3ksus> nope
<n3ksus> i have media player plugin tho?
<lufthanza> dale__: had to rm -r the /usr/bin/man
<lufthanza> directory
<dale__> wow, do you have man now?
<lufthanza> dale__: reinstalling everything that was removed as we speak
<dale__> you did a rm -r /usr/lib/man-db ???
<lufthanza> no
<lufthanza> rm -r /usr/bin/man
<lufthanza> for some reason /usr/bin/man was a directory
<dale__> oh wow, never considered that
<dale__> actually, rm -r on a normal file will just remove the file
<lufthanza> dale__: well, for some reason man was a directory that contained that weird man link and another directory called 'man1'
<lufthanza> man = "What manual page do you want?"
<dale__> it's working!!
<n3ksus> i have media player plugin tho?
<Tann> I just installed the ndiswrapper driver for my network card, but when I open firefox the computer completely freezes up. Anyone know whats goign on?
<lufthanza> Tann: only firefox? what about konqueror?
<Tann> oh. woops
<Tann> I meant when I try to access the internet.
<Tann> Pinging, web browsers, instant messagers. all that stuff
<lufthanza> hmm
<lufthanza> what does dmesg say?
<lufthanza> try dmesg | grep ndis
<Tann> lufthanza: http://pastebin.com/d174aacaf
<lufthanza> Tann: ok, nothing there
<lufthanza> Tann: try cat /var/log/messages | grep ndis
<lufthanza> use sudo if you have to
<Tann> http://pastebin.com/d5de7289b
<lufthanza> Tann: sorry, nothing there either
<lufthanza> Tann: was reading funny animal stories
<lufthanza> Tann:  anyway, make sure you have the right driver installed
<lufthanza> is it a broadcom chipset?
<Tann> atheros actually
<Tann> which surprised me because it didn't automatically work
<Tann> like the other atheros devices I've used
<lufthanza> hmm
<lufthanza> my best suggestion is the madwifi drivers, or better, try to get one of the most recent kernel releases
<lufthanza> atheros just released open source drivers for their cards
<Tann> How exactally do the madwifi drivers work?
<lufthanza> Tann: i'll send you the source for the drivers i use for my atheros card
<Tann> ok
<lufthanza> Tann: ok, sent it to you
<Tann> It's still connecting to the download
<Tann> failed
<Tann> could you email it to flakeparadigm@gmail.com?
<lufthanza> Tann: sure
<Tann> thanks
<chrisruls00> does anyone here know how to get vnc working over ssh?
<snude> hi
<snude> whats the latest version of kubuntu called?
<lufthanza> Tann: done
<lufthanza> Tann: use make and sudo make install to get it set up
<Tann> ok. I guess I need to install madwifi first?
<lufthanza> Tann: you'll need your kernel headers and build-essential first
<lufthanza> Tann: no, that tar.gz has the source for madwifi
<lufthanza> Tann: make and sudo make install will install it
<Tann> ok. be back in a moment
<lufthanza> Tann: are you running Hardy heron?
<EagleScreen> use checkinstall in place of make install, for it, you need 'checkinstall' package
<lufthanza> EagleScreen: never heard of that
<Tann> lufthanza: yes
<Tann> EagleScreen: Whats the advantage?
<lufthanza> Tann: use 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<EagleScreen> checkinstall installs it as .deb package, later you can cleany remove it from package manager
<lufthanza> EagleScreen: thats very handy
<lufthanza> you learn something new everyday
<Tann> lufthanza: already got that done
<lufthanza> kk
<chrisruls00> does anyone here know how to get vnc working over ssh?
<Tann> lufthanza: do you think it will work with an AR5416 chipset instead of the 5007 that is in the name?
<lufthanza> Tann: i think so. mine is an ar242x
<lufthanza> Tann: after you install it, restart your computer. It's hard to manually load the drivers.
<Tann> pl
<Tann> ok**
<Tann> lufthanza: error with make
<lufthanza> Tann: post it to pastebin
<Tann> http://pastebin.com/m113de34c
<lufthanza> Tann: you're using an rt kernel?
<lufthanza> Tann: make sure you have linux-headers-rt installed
<Tann> I didn't think I was using rt because the generic header was already installed
<lufthanza> Tann: well, for some reason it's looking for the rt sources, so I would presume you have an rt kernel loaded at the moment
<Tann> yeah (uname -r is usefull ;) )
<joseph> what's a good dvd ripper?
<joseph> preferably one with a good front-end
<shepherd> hi i need help please
<lufthanza> joseph: hmm
<Tann> lufthanza: http://pastebin.com/d4b1d3deb
<Tann> I have no clue what happened this time
<shepherd> i just installed vmware, and i going to install xp, but vmware wont detect my cd rom drive, who should i discribe it as a device
<shepherd> what is the location of a standard ubuntu cd drive?
<lufthanza> joseph: maybe acidrip?
<shepherd> #ubuntu
<lufthanza> Tann: hmm
<joseph> lufthanza: thanks
<lufthanza> Tann: try the source off the site
<lufthanza> Tann: mine is a special build that I need for my card
<lufthanza> Tann: http://madwifi.org/
<Tann> ok
<lufthanza> Tann: sorry I can't help you more
<Tann> its ok.
<Tann> I'm hoping this will work.
<lufthanza> i'm going to bed
<juan> hr
<juan> alguien habla español?
<lufthanza|zzz> ubottu: espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan> graias
<marco> ciao
<marco> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lain_wired> Hullo.
<Tann> Hi
<shepherd> #trivia
<willwork4foo> Hello?
<willwork4foo> I'm trying to research a cheap USB wifi adapter that will work "out-of-the-box" as much as possible on my WPA2 wifi network, on the latest version of Kubuntu.... does anyone have any recommendations?
<Tann> Hi. I'm running ubuntu and I have a Linksys WPC100 laptop wireless adapter. Could anyone help me set it up? lspci says is Atheros 5416
<Tann> willwork4foo: You probably want something that has an Atheros chipset.
<geek> willwork4foo: ralink ones seem to work on the latest versions of kubuntu as well
<willwork4foo> ok, thanks
<Tann> I'm using a d-link PCI card in my desktop and it worked with no problem using the restricted drivers provided by kubuntu
<willwork4foo> ok
<willwork4foo> on WPA2?
<Tann> yup
<Tann> well, actually I'm not sure if its using WPA1 or 2 because my router is setup with both.
<Tann> but I'm pretty sure wpa2 works
<willwork4foo> what's your card?
<Tann> D-link WDA-1320
<willwork4foo> thanks! I'll check that one out!!!
<ocs> hi. is there a desktop video capture software (like camtasia) for linux ?
<favro> !info xvidcap | ocs
<ubottu> ocs: xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.6-0.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1297 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<ocs> thnks favro
<favro> np :)
<ocs> favro: unfortunately it crashes as soon as I try to record. is there any alternative ?
<favro> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<favro> but I think it is a gnome app
<ocs> favro: i don't have it in my repo list
<favro> ocs: have you enabled the universe repo?
<ocs> favro: no, you're right. sorry for the stupid question
<favro> hehe
<favro> :)
<favro> been there done that...
<ocs> favro, unfortunately it works really bad...
<favro> ocs: is it the apps or your vid card driver?
<ocs> favro, the apps
<favro> ocs: xvidcap is supposed to work fine - if you run it from konsole are there errors reported?
<ocs> favro, don't have time to check, now... thnks for your support. i'll try later
<favro> k
<eddiewould> Hey all :)
<eddiewould> Can anyone help me with an issue I'm having?
<lain_wired> eddiewould: no asking to ask, but always just asking.
 * eddiewould is confused
<lain_wired> Oh dear.
<lain_wired> eddiewould: ask your question, but don't ask permission to ask.
<eddiewould> Ok, sorry, Thought that was the usual IRC ettiquite
<eddiewould> *sp
<lain_wired> Because if we say we can help, but we don't know what the issue is, then we can't, it's kinda lame.
<lain_wired> Nope, it's rather the opposite.
<lain_wired> But saying hi is always lovely. =]
<eddiewould> Ok I'm running a mungrel Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron - 2.6.27 kernel and KDE4.1
<eddiewould> Anyway, recently I've somehow broken something
<eddiewould> I think either by updating packages or installing something
<squid0>  hi there. my room-mate has a wpa-psk wireless router, which I've managed to connect to just fine in the past (kubuntu, using knetworkmanager on top of NetworkManager). However, lately he's set it as hidden, and I can't connect.... I have output from logs: http://pastebin.com/m69b32e48
 * eddiewould is back
<eddiewould> An unreleated problem my KDE Keeps logging me out :(
<lain_wired> eddiewould: oh, that's never good. You might find it better to backup all your data and reinstall.
<lain_wired> Issues like that are a hell to resolve.
<eddiewould> lain_wired:  I haven't told you what my problem is yet :P
<lain_wired> Oh.
<lain_wired> Oh noes. XD
<eddiewould> So the problem is manifesting itself in more than one way - I think.
<favro> I thought kde logging you out would be a prob... :)
<favro> he went
<lain_wired> he got logged out, clearly.
<lain_wired> Why is he taking so fucking long to tell us what's wrong?
<lain_wired> And he really should just reinstall.
<eddiewould> Hi all, - I'm running Kubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 w/ 2.6.27 kernel + KDE4.1... I've got a couple of problems - 1) When I choose "Shutdown" or "Restart" from KLaunch menu, all I can do is log-off (previously it would let me shutdown/restart)
<eddiewould> 2) kpowersave won't let me suspend to ram/hibernate any more (options are grayed out) - they used to work.
<eddiewould> I think these are both permissions issues.. any ideas?
<sergiu> eddiewould: try making sudo apt-get install sysvinit
<eddiewould> sergiu: What does that do?
<joerack> Hello
<sergiu> eddiewould: once it solved me a simmilar problem
<joerack> I'm a ubuntu user. May I ask at what stat Kde 4.x is at?
<joerack> stat
<joerack> state*
<favro> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sergiu> eddiewould: try reading http://uhacc.org/LDP/LDP/lfs/5.0/html/appendixa/sysvinit.html
<eddiewould> sergiu: Ok, will try.
<sergiu> eddiewould: you can try in a terminal: "sudo apt-get purge sysvinit && sudo apt-get install sysvinit"
<joerack> ubottu: but on a personal opinion, is kde 4.x stable?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eddiewould> joerack: KDE4.1 is more stable for me than 4.0 was
<eddiewould> (which I didn't expect)
<sergiu> joerack: but less stable than kde 3.5*
<joerack> that's what I wanted to hear
<eddiewould> sergiu: init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<eddiewould> Any ideas?
<joerack> so It's still not ready for 3.5 replacement
<sergiu> eddiewould: I'm reading that "reboot -f" helps
<sergiu> it will reboot your computer
<sergiu> eddiewould: I've read it here http://thenthdoctor.blogspot.com/2007/03/timeout-openingwriting-control-channel.html
<eddiewould> Hey all,
<sergiu> eddiewould: did it help you?
<eddiewould> sergiu: Nope :(
<eddiewould> But I'm not sure if it worked properly
<eddiewould> Thanks for your help though
<eddiewould> I think it may be a group issue... Can you tell me what groups i should belong to?
<eddiewould> eddie@eddie-laptop:~$ groups
<eddiewould> eddie adm uucp dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev
<sergiu> eddiewuld: everithing is ok with groups
<eddiewould> hmmm ok :(
<eddiewould> do I need an entry in sudoers?
<eddiewould> (my sudoers is empty)
<sergiu> eddiewould: you still get logged out?
<eddiewould> hmm no the logging out thing seems to have gone away...*touches wood*
<sergiu> eddiewould: so it seems your problem got solved :)
<eddiewould> Which problem? :)
<sergiu> eddiewould: with beeing kikked from kde.
<eddiewould> Yes - that one seems to be gone.
<eddiewould> Sorry, I thought the sysinit thing was for my other problem
<eddiewould> But thanks for fixing the logging out problem!
<sergiu> now you can shutdown your computer by typing "sudo shutdown -h now" in a terminal.
<eddiewould> but but but... I could do that before
<eddiewould> I shouldn't have to type sudo should I?
<sergiu> generally, I need it also, I'm not sure about you.
<eddiewould> When I run kpowersave as myself (without sudo) I'm getting the following error (as well as other warnings and errors): ERROR: Could not set CPU Freq, this not the needed privileges.
<sergiu> eddiewould: so, run it with sudo.
<eddiewould> but I didn't have to before!
<eddiewould> I've broken something. And I want to un-break it
<joerack> can I install kde on ubuntu?
<geek> joerack: yes
<joerack> using wubi?
<abev66_> joerack yep
<geek> sure
<joerack> I mean:   have windows + wubi/ubuntu + wubu/kubuntu
<sergiu> joerack:  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<joerack> no, you don't understand: I would like to have kubuntu under wubi indipendent from my wubi/ubuntu
<joerack> in a was I need to access grub to access kde, not simply logoff/on
<favro> a dual boot in a wubi install?
<joerack> exactly
<joerack> in a way it appears:   Windows / Ubuntu / Kubuntu
<favro> you'd need to read wubi's website to see if that's supported - it's not something many would want afaik
<joerack> ok
<joerack> so I'll remove wubi/ubuntu from my 2nd pc and replace with kubuntu
<joerack> that should work
<favro> you could install kubuntu-desktop then remove ubuntu
<favro> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<joerack> Oh I don't want that- I love my gnome
<geek> joerack: why not run one of them in a VM?
<joerack> nope- must be native
<joerack> I'm still fighting against windows necessity... but I WILL win
<geek> lol
 * geek started weaning himself off windows through VMs ;p
<joerack> linux day in italy next month
 * SkEmO yawns and goes to sleep, nite!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<soulsurfer69> hello
<ghostcube> hi
<ActionParsnip> quiet in here
<yigit> Hi I need to ask a question
<ActionParsnip> !ask | yigit
<ubottu> yigit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yigit> On 64 bit editions of kubuntu it writes amd64, but I can use them on my intel 64 bit processor, am I right?
<favro> yep
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ActionParsnip> its just able to address 64bit cpus and stuff
<soulsurfer69> Hi, I'm trying to get to get SKIM to work with korean (hangul) but even after following all the instructions I could find, it's still not working. Does anyone have experience with skim or scim?
<soulsurfer69> why isn't there an .xinitrc in the  user's home directory?
<favro> there's nothing wrong with making one
<rareearth>  soulsurfer69 look for .xsession
<soulsurfer69> in the home directory?
<rareearth> yes
<soulsurfer69> there is just .xsession-errors
<ghostcube> locate .xinitrc isnt showing anything ?
<soulsurfer69> it doesn't return any results
<soulsurfer69> by the way I tried typing export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM" and then kate to use scim but it gave me the error QInputContext: no input method context available
<ActionParsnip> soulsurfer69: sudo find / -name .xinitrc
<soulsurfer69> I'm using 8.04 with kde 3.5.9 I believe
<soulsurfer69> hmm
<soulsurfer69> the only .xinitrc that it found was in my home directory which I just created a bit ago
<rareearth> I've no idea about SCIM, what do you need .xinitrc for?
 * dr_willis wonders what the original problem was
<soulsurfer69> to add some export commands
<dr_willis> could put them in your .bash_profile
<soulsurfer69> I'm trying to get scim or skim to work so I can type in korean
<soulsurfer69> would that work for the whole Xwindows session though dr_willis?
<dr_willis> .xinitrc only gets ran if you start X with 'startx' or use one of the special login sessions
<soulsurfer69> oh ok
<dr_willis> it should be get exported to all apps
<dr_willis> try it and see I guess. :)
<soulsurfer69> but that isn't used using kdm?
<dr_willis> Huh?
<soulsurfer69> why wouldn't it be using startx?
<dr_willis> kdm/gdm have a special 'session' i recall that runs .xinitrc, or .xsession to  allow you to totally 'customize' your X
<favro> .bash_profile is used every time you login
<dr_willis> startx also reads the .xinitrc
<soulsurfer69> ok
<dr_willis> .bash_profile is read/parses/ran by LOGIN shells. :) One of which gets started when you login via kdm/gdm
<soulsurfer69> ok
<soulsurfer69> thanks. I guess I'll have to keep digging about the locale stuff so I can figure out how to run the im engine
<dr_willis> KDE also has the autostart stuff.. but i guess it depends on exactly what you are doing. :)
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<ActionParsnip> wow thats a popintless app
<soulsurfer69> yeah. I don't think it's the automatically starting part that's the problem. I can't even seem to make it work temporarily
<dr_willis> open a term. set the variables, run the app as a test
<dr_willis> Ive never used scim or skim,  - i recall having to disalbe it befor. :)
<soulsurfer69> Cool
<soulsurfer69> it worked
<soulsurfer69> when I just ran the export commands and then something after it. so I guess it is an issue of .xinitrc not being run
<dr_willis> make a script that sets the variables and runs the app. :) then autostart that script.. perhaps. is one way also..
<dr_willis> .xinitrc will NOT get ran when you login to kde/gnome/whatever from KDM.
<soulsurfer69> you said .bash_profile would run too though right?
<dr_willis> it will ONLY get ran if you use the 'startx' command, or that 'custome' kdm session I recall.
<dr_willis> .bash_profile gets ran by login shells..  .bashrc gets ran by every shell
<dr_willis> well every bash shell. :)
<soulsurfer69> oh ok. how can I make it just run at the start?  just an Autostart script?
<soulsurfer69> there must be a better way
<soulsurfer69> like .xinitrc but for kde
<dr_willis> Thats about as better as it can get...
<dr_willis> you can put the commands in a file and put it in your kde autostart dir.. thats simpiler then worrying about .xinitrc
<dr_willis> 'better' dosent figure into it at all. :)
<soulsurfer69> hehe
<soulsurfer69> ok
<soulsurfer69> more standard way
<soulsurfer69> how about that?
<dr_willis> Or you could check out the kde session management stuff
<dr_willis> KDE has the Autostart dir as its standard.
<dr_willis> Gnome has a session manager thing..
<dr_willis> some other desktops/window managers have their own autostart stuff.
<soulsurfer69> huh ok
<soulsurfer69> but I just move the script right into Autostart?
<soulsurfer69> or a subdirectory?
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<dr_willis> a link, or a copy.
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, in gutsy, I can pop a dvd into any of the 2 drives I have in my machine and it would be detected and played by kaffeine.  After I upgraded, I can't play a dvd in either unless I go and manually change the /dev/<drive> how can I get this to be automatically like in Gutsy?
<dr_willis> it can be a link to a executable, or a executable script. or even a Somthing.desktop file
<soulsurfer69> ok cool
<soulsurfer69> ok I'll try that. I'm going to restart kde to test it out :)
<soulsurfer69> thanks
<soulsurfer69> awesome it worked. thanks :)
<dr_willis> Linux FUNdamentals!
<mefisto__> gundam_rx78nt1: manually change the /dev/<drive> ??? where do you do that change?
<dr_willis> clarify the whole problem perhaps?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have to go into settings, xine engine parameters
<gundam_rx78nt1> it would also happen with gstreamer engine
<dr_willis> The /media links (and fstab entries) set the location of the cd's It could be that a normal install has some different setup then a system with 2 optical drives
<dr_willis> i HATE cd/dvd autorunning stuff.. so i disable it :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: me too, I also disable automountin of usb stuffs
<dr_willis> I dont mind the mounting.. but when i am getting ready to burn a dvd.. and i pop in a blank.. and i allready have k3b open ... i dont need the app asking me what to do again..
<shane> greetings
<mefisto__> dr_willis: I actually like that, because it confirms that the disk is loaded ready to go
<dr_willis> mefisto__,  i belive the 'burn' button is ghosted.. untill its ready.. :)  so its redundant.
<dr_willis> but theres other issues with 'auto running stuff' also.. but Im too tired to go into it. :) and its somewhat obscure situations
<mefisto__> redundancy is not necessarily a bad thing
<dr_willis> like speed bumps in front of a stop sign...
<dr_willis> of course windows wants to default to 'speed up your pc' as the default action for all these usb/media cards I use...
<dr_willis> Lets use the thing that people would use the LEAST as the first item in the list. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: just disable those too ;)
<ActionParsnip> mind youo windows needs all the speeding up it can get
<dr_willis> for fun.. have a setup/office where like 8 users all vnc to the linux box running kde.. then pop in a cd.. all 8 users get a 'what to do with cd' dialog. :)
<dr_willis> Well its bed time here - Night all....
<afeijo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<afeijo> !googledesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googledesktop
<afeijo> !google-desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-desktop
<afeijo> hmm
<afeijo> cant I use Skype in my Kopete?
<rgreening> !search google
<ubottu> Found: soc, google, googleearth, cubuntu, picasa, gtalk, maps, earth, google earth
<ActionParsnip> !cubuntu
<afeijo> !picasa
<ubottu> cubuntu is an unofficial command-line based Ubuntu derivative. It includes a browser, an email client, a media player and many other useful applications. For installation instructions, see http://alecjw.googlepages.com/cubuntu-commandlineubuntu
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<afeijo> how to install a .deb?
<favro> dpkg -i file.deb
<favro> or doubleclick it
<afeijo> thanks
<afeijo> double click here open Ark and does nothing
<favro> k
<rgreening> afeijo: install gdebi-kde
<afeijo> 57 mb? wow :)
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: what is the deb file you have?
<afeijo> for google desktop
<afeijo> I have only adept kde3 here, its a fresh kde4 8.04 machine
<afeijo> what should I use to install those stuff like picasa and desktop after I update my apt-get?
<afeijo> damn, I have picasa installed thru apt-get, I do a locate picasa, it find nothing!
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<favro> sudo updatedb && locate picasa
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: change the path to point to the deb file to install
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: hey
<ActionParsnip> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: maybe u can help me
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: ask the room, someone may helpl
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: I have it installed, but I cant find how to start it lol
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/03/how-to-install-google-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: im guessing itll say in there
<eagles0513875> my windows vista pc isnt seeing my samba share but on my sisters xp box it sees it just need to tweak permissions i dont have a firewall on my vista laptop but my server is on the dmz. i have samba ports 139 and 445 which i saw were open with nmap  and forwarded them
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: http://ma65p.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/screenshot.png
<afeijo> my laucher is different
<afeijo> oh, I think I found it
<afeijo> on my bottom toolbar, I click on blue K, type google, and a lot of icons that I dont know where is hidden shows up
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: ive never used it so i cant help any further, i guess websearching is your next call
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: but I found it :)
<afeijo> how did you enabled that top toolbar of yours?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: i just found that online. Id suggest reversing what you have done so far and using that guide i sent you
<afeijo> now its time for skype, I downloaded .deb file for ubuntu 7, when I try to install, it says wrong archteture i306
<afeijo> *i386
<Skry> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype.deb
<afeijo> Thanks Skry ;)
<Skry> afeijo, you really should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype ;)
<lettfeti> Hi i installed kde via adept packet manager. Am now unable to login on GNOME. I'm browsing forums and can't find a similar problem. When i login to GNOME now i basically get an empty screen, anyone know how to fix? Please note that i am relatively new to unix based systems. Also i do not want to remove kde
<rgreening> lettfeti: Hardy or Intrepid? ANd did you change the default display manager when prompted (and what did you select)
<lettfeti> Hardy, when first i selected kde i said just for this session, then i just selected GNOME and made that default but all i got was an orange screen with no icons or anything viewable
<favro> lettfeti: at the orange screen does alt+F2 work?  try metacity --replace
<lettfeti> i'll write that down and try. Also i have one more little nuisance i'd like to ask about.. the kde wallet thing
<lettfeti> i'm on wireless and i'd rather not want to type in the password for the wallet each time i connect to the network
<lettfeti> Lastly, how do i remove the system peep?
<KRF> lettfeti, you have to remove some kernel module, but i dont know which one :p
<KRF> lettfeti, for kwallet: enter an empty password
<KRF> lettfeti, `sudo modprobe -r pcrspkr` should solve that beep problem
<KRF> lettfeti, `sudo modprobe -r pcspkr` should solve that beep problem
<lettfeti> thanks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<_2> ok i can understand "pcmcia and powernowd" not working right if /sys is not mounted http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3245  but why is standard networking affected ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: why are you logged in asroot?
<ActionParsnip> _2: i guess its to do with /sys/bus/pci/devices
<_2> ActionParsnip not related. nor relevant
<ActionParsnip> id imagine the network card is pci or onboard?
<_2> no
<_2> 0000:02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<hubatka> hi there, for some reason I have no audio. Using intel hardware - http://paste.ubuntu.com/52091/
<_2> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> hubatka: http://www.omgili.com/newsgroups/linux/debian/laptop/9XitQ-1wL-13gated-atbofhit.html&q=%22Intel+Corporation%22 may help too
<hubatka> _2: it's an old computer.... so shouldn't it be auto-recognized?
<_2> <ActionParsnip> _2: i guess its to do with /sys/bus/pci/devices <<< if it is, where is it being called ?
<_2> hubatka old ?
<thale__> 'sup
<ActionParsnip> hubatka: just because its old doesnt mean its automaticaly compatible
<hubatka> _2: it's an old compaq computer...
<ActionParsnip> _2: im just reading the code
<hubatka> ActionParsnip: I guess you're right
<ActionParsnip> _2: you may want to ask in #gentoo as they will know whats what at that level
<_2> hubatka how old ?
<ActionParsnip> hubatka: looks like you need some modules installing
<_-Jay-__> !firewall | _-Jay-__
<ubottu> _-Jay-__, please see my private message
<_2> ActionParsnip i searched all of /etc   and i'm not seeing anything that should cause /sys to affect standard networking    however if /sys is not mounted at boot time eth* is not recognized    and that "bothers" me.
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3249
<_2> !ufw | _-Jay-__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<_2> really!
<thale__> anyone know if I can configure the resolver to try multiple servers for a name before it fails?
<_2> thale__ yes
<thale__> any ideas how
<thale__> I don't mean just adding multiple nameserver lines in the resolv.conf
<thale__> but, when there are multiple lines and one returns that it can't find the name, it then trys the other
<_2> not sure how
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> dead channel!
<gorre> ello
<gorre> hi sparkling
<gorre> hi dario
<tanwei> hello
<Freku> hi
<tanwei> kubuntu couldn't recongize my tv card
<tanwei> lsusb show :Bus 002 Device 002: ID eb1a:50a6 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<tanwei> kernel is 2.6.27-4
<afeijo> I'm trying to use mount.ntfs, its says: "failed to access volume '//server/share'"
<afeijo> I'm sure the path is correct
<tanwei> else?
<gtianp> what's this
<gtianp> ?
<gtianp> --help
<gtianp> anyone here or something
<gtianp> hi,what's this
<trcrysis> slm
<trcrysis> Türkçe bilen varmı?
<Pici> !tr | trcrysis
<ubottu> trcrysis: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<n3ksus> hey, when i try and watch a vid on firefox, it has a box where the vid is and has a play button in the middle of it. and when i click it the file starts 2 play but it stops n firefox tends to kinda not work right
<comedit> If your soundcard seams not to be in alsa is there a way to still have sound
<n3ksus> hey, when i try and watch a vid on firefox, it has a box where the vid is and has a play button in the middle of it. and when i click it the file starts 2 play but it stops n firefox tends to kinda not work right
<no1peacedragon> wow this place is busy, yet not a thing being said
<avihayb> ok, I'll say something
<no1peacedragon> thats worked :p
<avihayb> for some reason, it seems like something is blocking port 80 on this computer
<avihayb> it's runing kubuntu
<avihayb> I havn't installed new packages in a while
<no1peacedragon> you already checked firewalls?
<n3ksus> hey, when i try and watch a vid on firefox, it has a box where the vid is and has a play button in the middle of it. and when i click it the file starts 2 play but it stops n firefox tends to kinda not work right
<avihayb> I havn't set any firewall
<avihayb> I'm using a router, and I have another computer that connects just fine
<no1peacedragon> I hope someone else has the answer I fixed my firewalls and then everything worked for me just fine
<Denise> avahi
<Denise> invade me
<no1peacedragon> hello denise
<Denise> hello
<no1peacedragon> do you ever sleep?
<Denise> yes why
<geek> sleep? what is sleep ;p
<no1peacedragon> cuz you always on when I peek in even with a different name like last night
<avihayb> well, I have some connectivity on port 80, but it's like there is a delay, thats so long, that it makes my browsers thing that  the page load is too long
<Denise> what name u got last night
<avihayb> thing->think
<no1peacedragon> david
<n3ksus> hey, when i try and watch a vid on firefox, it has a box where the vid is and has a play button in the middle of it. and when i click it the file starts 2 play but it stops n firefox tends to kinda not work right
<Denise> rofl
<Denise> how come it doesnt surprise me
<Denise> you have ur style
<Denise> david
<avihayb> n3ksus: normal videos or flash videos?
<no1peacedragon> ;P
<Denise> when u are in good mood
<no1peacedragon> I always in a good mood remeber :always happy
<Denise> ah
<Denise> yes
<Denise> alwasy happy
<Denise> lucky you
<n3ksus> i wouldnt have a clue, they just on sites for like trailers of tv shows n stuff
<avihayb> go to youtube, see if one of the vids there shows up right
<no1peacedragon> oh sh*t neighbors house on fire bbl
<Denise> what a coincidence
<Denise> david
<avihayb> LOL
<Denise> oh
<Denise> right or left?
<n3ksus> dont work
<avihayb> "no1peacedragon has left this server", so I guess it's left
<avihayb> sec
<Denise> lol
<Denise> I guess too
<avihayb> n3ksus: try installing the package flashplugin-nonfree
<avihayb> in terminal: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<avihayb> if it tells you it's installed, try removeing it and installing. if it tells you it can't find the plugin, tell me
<avihayb> plugin->package
<n3ksus> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<n3ksus> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<n3ksus>   libboost-thread1.34.1 libboost-date-time1.34.1
<n3ksus> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ahmed2255> hi guys, do you know how to change the icons in the places menu?
<avihayb> n3ksus: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<avihayb> then apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<n3ksus> done that allready
<avihayb> restart firefox
<avihayb> try youtube again
<n3ksus> doing that too :p
<n3ksus> same thing
<avihayb> well, you can try doing sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<avihayb> and then reinstalling
<avihayb> other then that, I'm lost too. you can try opening them in konqurer, it's already installd on your kubuntu anyway
<ahmed2255> can anyone help me please? i searched all over the net for a solution and couldn't find anything. i would like to change the icons of the folders in the places menu
<n3ksus> lol guess i'll need to :p
<Jucato> ahmed2255: Kubuntu doesn't have a "Places" menu. Ubuntu does. you might be asking in the wrong channel
<avihayb> ahmed2255: the places menu?
<Jucato> (unless you are referring to some other "Places" thing)
<ahmed2255> Jucato, thanks.. i'll check out ubuntu channel now... sorry !
<Jucato> ahmed2255: just making sure. you mean the Places menu at the top panel, right?
<ahmed2255> Jucato, yes
<Jucato> right. that's GNOME. #ubuntu then :)
<ahmed2255> thanks Jucato
<CQ> hello... I want to use kpowersave on my laptop, but power manager is still installed... I looked at the wikis, but didn't see any clear instructions for changing over, and there are no conflicts listed in the package
<CQ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave is the last info I found
<avihayb> how do I ask the bot for some info about kpowersave?
<faileas> !kpowersave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpowersave
<faileas> nope, it dosen't know ;p
<n3ksus> lol konquerer dont work either just a grey box :p
<CQ> no other ideas?
<bbits> hi chaps, i am having trouble with fonts on hardy when running at 1360x768 resolution. App fonts seem to be really tiny. Any ideas ?
<ubunturos> Kubuntu 8.10 might be scheduled for release next month, but is it good to install Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE3 and update it to 8.10 which probably will come (default) with KDE4.1 ?
<CQ> I tried the kde4 packages, it doesn't convert desktop settings over for me and periodically kills my working xorg.conf ...
<bbits> ubunturos> isnt there a link on the site for upgrade paths ?
<Tann> Thats odd. I've been using kde4 for a while and had no problems.
<bbits> CQ> hasnt xorg become "smarter" at detecting your hardware ?
<CQ> it may try, but whatever it detects, I end up with a text login screen until I put the old xorg.conf back
<stdin> ubunturos: it's up to you, there should be no problem upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04 (or KDE 3 -> KDE 4)
<ubunturos> stdin: hmm
<bbits> anyone know anything about my fonts issue ?
<jjinx1272006> [12:07] [DCOP] Error: You need the perl SOAP::Lite module installed.<--- how do i get this in linux any1?
<Pici> jjinx1272006: Install the libsoap-lite-perl package.
<jjinx1272006> what would i type in a terminal to get that?
<Tann> jjinx1272006: sudo apt-get install libsoap-lite-perl package
<Tann> er, without the package at the end
<jjinx1272006> thx im sorta a noob
<Tann> sudo apt-get install libsoap-lite-perl
<jjinx1272006> ok sweet thx
<Tann> yeah, no problem.
<sushil> jkjlk
<jjinx1272006> do i have to restart my client first?
<jjinx1272006> im using konversation  and i get that error message when i type /exec google <whatever>
<Tann> jjinx1272006: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<jjinx1272006> [12:13] [DCOP] Error: You need the perl SOAP::Lite module installed.
<jjinx1272006> ./exec google linux
<Tann> oh. I'm not sure, but if it doesn't work instantly, they restart it.
<jjinx1272006> ahh ok
<Tann> then instead of they
<jjinx1272006> lol
<jjinx1272006> ok it looks like its done
<eee> do kubuntu have wirless adapter software?
<Tann> eee: Yes
<jjinx1272006> [12:16] [DCOP] Error: ~/.googlekey doesn't exist!
<jjinx1272006> [12:16] [DCOP] Error: Get a key from http://api.google.com/createkey and put the key in ~/.googlekey
<jjinx1272006> wth
<eee> ???
<eee> how?
<bbits> are you trying to do some google hacking ?
<jjinx1272006> when i do /exec google -term-
<jjinx1272006> no its a feat with my irc client
<Tann> eee: alot of cards have restricted drivers that come with kubuntu.
<eee> i don not! i ues Acer
<Tann> well, not with kubuntu but are available for it.
<jjinx1272006> ~/googlekey
<bbits> eee> my laptop has an wireless intel chipset that just worked
<eee> but mine is IN in the Computer!
<bbits> and ?
<eee> how to fix it?
<bbits> define you problem more clearly
<eee> ok
<Tann> I have a Linksys WPC100 laptop wireless adapter. Could anyone help me set it up? lspci says its atheros 5416.
<eee> i can not get on wirless internett!
<eee> and i cn not active it from my hotkey
<bbits> eee> does your system detect your card ? is it in lspci ?
<eee> yes it does
<bbits> eee> is your card in the supported hardware list ?
<eee> wher can i find it (the list)?
<bbits> eee> have you tested on an un-ecrypted network ?
<eee> i can't active my hardware card
<bbits> eee> google (k)ubuntu supported hardwar
<eee> ok
<chimori> salut
<jjinx1272006>  Google Search Script <--- can someone help me out with this?
<jjinx1272006> every time i use /google it says
<jjinx1272006> [12:23] [DCOP] Error: ~/.googlekey doesn't exist!
<jjinx1272006> [12:23] [DCOP] Error: Get a key from http://api.google.com/createkey and put the key in ~/.googlekey
<bbits> jjinx> are you trying to use the googl api ?
<jjinx1272006> i guess
<tzd> hi guys. Just reinstalled kubuntu 8.04 and wanted to delete a few former items in kdeinit. Where do i find kdeinit please?
<jjinx1272006> it keeps telling me to make a key
<bbits> what is giving you this message ?
<jjinx1272006> ./exec google
<bbits> jjinx> in what ?
<jjinx1272006> konversation
<bbits> jjinx> ah i see i havent used that. but it sounds like a key is missing and you need to get it from google
<jjinx1272006> everytime i go to the link it takes me elsewhere
<Pici> jjinx1272006: Google no longer requires API keys to use their services, that script is most likely out of date.
<bbits> jjinx> perhaps you can turn the feature off that needs it
<jjinx1272006> hmm
<bbits> jjnix> i like the irssi client
<jjinx1272006> Qt: 3.3.8b
<jjinx1272006> KDE: 3.5.9
<jjinx1272006> kde-config: 1.0
<jjinx1272006> that is the version im running
<jjinx1272006> bbits: is there a link for irssi?
<stdin> jjinx1272006: try http://code.google.com/apis/base/signup.html
<bbits> jjin> i got it with apt-get, if that's your question
<bbits> anyone know why this link keeps killing firefox ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-October/126426.html
<jjinx1272006> ok i got the key now where do i put it?
<stdin> jjinx1272006: ~/.googlekey
<jjinx1272006> ~/.googlekey
<jjinx1272006> im not used to linux where is that folder at?
<bbits> jjin> that could be a folder or a file name
<stdin> '~/' is your home directory
<bbits> ~ is home
<jjinx1272006> k
<bbits> /home/me == ~/
<stdin> jjinx1272006: just open kate, paste the key in and save as "~/.googlekey"
<jjinx1272006> as a text document?
<bbits> yep
<jjinx1272006> ok so it should be in the home folder then right?
<stdin> jjinx1272006: if you put "~/.googlekey" in the save dialog it'll save to /home/<you>/.googlekey
<jjinx1272006> ok so do i look for the folder named /.googlekey then put the key in there?
<stdin> no, ".googlekey" is the filename
<younthk> today ,i used gparted to formate my mp3,some error happened,and the system,gparted ,even vista(i use ubuntu),can never read it again,the light is still shinning. i guess the mp3 is still ok ,so how can i make it all right? can anyone help ?
<younthk> thanks
<stdin> have you tried just formatting it again?
<younthk> no ,the system can not read it
<izzyb> what is the command to manage the kde kicker bar again?  I have it set to auto hide and its not popping up again :(
<stdin> younthk: it shouldn't matter if it can read it, does gparted show the disk?
<younthk> no it doesn't ,but the mp3 is lighting
<younthk> <stdin>  and i've tried some command like rmmod ehci_hcd,etc, they doesn't work
<stdin> izzyb: try running "kcmshell panel"
<stdin> younthk: you'll probably want to re-load that module to get the system to see the device
<younthk> sorry ,i cann't got it,
<izzyb> stdin, thanks, that was what I was looking for :)
<izzyb> any idea why the kicker sometimes doesn't popup correctly when it's hiding?
<izzyb> or more to the point, how to fix it?
<stdin> izzyb: no one really knows
<stdin> it's "fixed" in KDE 4 though, they scrapped kicker ;)
<younthk> thanks all the same
<izzyb> lol
<izzyb> well, at least I know how to fix it when it happens.  kind of
<stdin> younthk: "sudo modprobe ehci_hcd" and all the modules you removed with "rmmod", then plug the device in and see if gparted shows it
<younthk> <stdin> i tried udo modprobe ehci_hcd first,then replug the usb,run sudo gparted ,the gparted doesn't show it
<younthk> sorry sudo
<stdin> younthk: I'm not sure then, I'd maybe suggest restarting to make sure all the modules are properly loaded. but if it still doesn't show then I'm out of ideas
<younthk> you mean restart my computer?
<stdin> yes
<younthk> o ,i 'll try right now
<younthk> see you later
<maes> Hi, i'm trying to read a mkv video, encode in h264, but with kaffein i get no sound, only the images. Do you know where is the problem ? (vlc work fine but i don't like it)
<younthk> <stdin> thanks for your advise,thought it doesn't work,still it does not show mp3
<BraveSpear> Is there a way to disable cut/copy/paste functions in kubuntu hardy?
<younthk> i'd love to tell how it happened . i intended to make a livecd on usb of fedora ,then i used liveusb-creator of fedora,and some error happened .
<younthk> then i use gparted the formate mp3 (usb),it goes well. but livecd on usb still cannot been created .so i formate it again,error happened .the gparted  no longer show it ,neither partition magic ,vista do
<younthk> the light of mp3 is still on
<younthk> so <stdin>  can you figure what happened
<younthk> thank again
<younthk> or can anyone help out of it
<izzyb> younthk, this is an mp3 player?
<younthk> yes it is
<izzyb> mounted via usb and now it doesn't work?
<younthk> i cannot mount it
<izzyb> or fdisk it right?
<izzyb> does lsusb still show the device?
<younthk> i don't even know the command
<bbits> how about /var/log/messages ?
<younthk> it me try
<bbits> try "tail -f /var/log/messages" when you plug this stick in
<younthk> it shows "Bus 002 Device 001: IDBus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 0000:0000"
<younthk> essage handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eessage handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.hostth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host
<younthk> <bbits>
<kahn> q
<younthk> and kernel: [  151.167972] end_request: I/kernel: [  151.167972] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0O error, dev fd0, sector 0
 * kahn пришел
<bbits> younthk> you should see the messages file get updated when you plug the stick in "tail -f" the file then you will see what the new lines are
<izzyb> younthk, that last error looks like a floppy error
<bbits> oh no "floppy error" ;)
<younthk> i had a floppy but i never used it
<izzyb> yeah, you can probably ignore that one
<younthk> tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<bbits> youn> anything new in the log when you plug it in ?
<bbits> youn> what are you typing in ?
<younthk> it show "tail: warning: following standard input indefinittail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective"ely is ineffective
<younthk> tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<bbits> after you did what ?
<younthk> after what ?
<younthk> sorry
<bbits> type this in at a terminal "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<bbits> then plug the thingy in
<bbits> then paste the new lines into this window ;)
<younthk> "dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain"
<younthk> [  151.167972] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> and several lines like that
<younthk> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.interface_mtu
<bbits> give us all of them
<younthk> Sep 30 01:03:33 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [   63.227311] NET: Registered protocol family 10
<younthk> Sep 30 01:03:33 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [   63.229215] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<younthk> Sep 30 01:04:53 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [  143.217788] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:04:53 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [  143.241702] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:05:01 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [  151.144023] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:05:01 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [  151.167972] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:23:22 ubuntughthty124 -- MARK --
<younthk> Sep 30 01:26:43 ubuntughthty124 syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
<younthk> sorry that's all of them
<bbits> odd
<bbits> youthk> perhaps there is a problem with that usb port, can you plug a usb stick into to check that it works ?
<bbits> youthk> or try another port
<younthk> ok
<bbits> youthk> and keep an eye on the output from /var/log/messages
<younthk> Sep 30 01:30:06 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [ 1652.761948] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:30:06 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [ 1652.785904] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:30:08 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [ 1655.409357] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> Sep 30 01:30:08 ubuntughthty124 kernel: [ 1655.433310] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<younthk> that's again all i got
<bbits> youthk> all you got when you did what ?
<bbits> youthk> do you have any usb devices that work ?
<younthk> no ,
<younthk> can i send you a picture
<bbits> sure, put it on a web page
<MrKennie> anyone using superkaramba? Wondered if anyone experienced problems with updates to widgets? Even opening a theme locally it still uses old code.
<MrKennie> I would love to know where that is coming from too :P
<younthk> sorrry i dont know how to realize that
<_2> what we working on ?
<Denise> 2?
<MrKennie> _2: me or are you talking to someone else? :)
<_2> yeah
<_2> i just got here,    so....
<MrKennie> well, I made a karamba theme but running sk from terminal indicats calls to code that doesn't exist anymore in mine
<bbits> youthk> if you dont have any working usb devices i would guess you have a hardware problem
<Denise> hmm
<Denise> working device
<Denise> what says alibaba about it
<bbits> work it
<_2> MrKennie change in the kernel cause that maybe ?
<MrKennie> I've cleared tmp directories, manually deleted anything in .kde/.. & .superkaramba/ but it's really strange
<younthk> <bbits>  there is a folder in /media named disk. but system:/media   does't
<MrKennie> _2: running -19 for a while now.
<younthk> a folder in /media named disk is about 4k
<bbits> that is the size of a folder
<bbits> it is just a mounting point
<bbits> youthk> i think you may have hardware trouble, unless i have missed something
<_2> MrKennie no. i mean the changes in the kernel leading to 2.6.*    maybe a quick scan of the kernel changelog would find it ?
<younthk> oh thanks
<MrKennie> _2: filesystem issues?
<_2> MrKennie any "karamba" issue might be kernel related   ;/
<MrKennie> _2: well, maybe.
<_2> -.true: root: command not found
<MrKennie> I'll try it on a different box and see what happens.
<_2> oops. sorry.
<bbits> younthk> just out of interest have you tried rebooting after playing with parted ?
<_2> MrKennie yeah it's worth a shot.   specally if you have an older debian system to test on
<richardbh> heres a tricky one: if we assume that  'sudo chmod 0750 /' got typed into a terminal and executed, is there any way I can rescue the system?
<_2> richardbh sure,  boot to rescue mode and chmod 0555 /
<bbits> rich> boot from a live cd and then fix ?
<_2> richardbh sure,  boot to rescue mode and chmod 00055 / # will work too.   as will chmod 0001 /
<richardbh> _2: if ive blanked the grub menu, how can I get it to appear as it boots?
<_2> but the last of those is a little different than most expect a system to work.
<_2> richardbh when grub loads.  "assuming it does" you can enter command mode.
<_2> richardbh [esc] [c] [enter]
<richardbh> cool, thanks
<richardbh> what should the default permissions be on /?
<_2> richardbh and if you know enough about grub you can enter the kernel and initrd lines manually
<_2> richardbh defaults are .*55
<universidad> español
<Tm_T> !es | universidad
<ubottu> universidad: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> the root perm is totally irrelavent   cause root cares not for permission anyway
<_2> richardbh but the group and other are 5 5    read exec
<_2> default is usually 0755   but like i said the 0?55 ? can be anything you want to put there.
<_2> root cares not at all for permissions
<richardbh> thankyou so much
<bbits> richarddbh> whatever you do dont call chmod with -R as root
<Tm_T> erm
<richardbh> bbits: ill try not to make the same mistake twice!
<Tm_T> _2: untrue, especially when dealing with groups
<_2> richardbh yeah streightening out an accidental chmod -R * /     it's nigh impossabel to get everything right
<richardbh> lol
<abe9> hola
<richardbh> working again now
<richardbh> thanks for your help
<_2> Tm_T show me how it affects a system if permission on / is 0755  or 0055    if there is any differance i'd be very interested in knowing it...
<abe9> hola alguien habla espanol por aqui??
<_2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tm_T> _2: if several users/daemons are in group used in target, group rights has affect
<_2> Tm_T you are not addressing the owner of /    so not related.
<Tm_T> it's always related in some cases
<_2> Tm_T no.
<Tm_T> yes, and this is offtopic
<ubuntu> hi, I'm currently trying to install kubuntu 8.04. I had a little trouble with raid, but I solved that, now the problem is with lvm.  the lvm device doesn't appear in /dev as expected (it worked under feisty). I ran lvm and then entered lvdisplay, one notable line is "LV Status              NOT available". all the pvs are fine and show up when I type pvs. ditto the vg.    does anyone have any ideas?
<_2> Tm_T if you are willing to correct something i'm saying, while helping here, then don't dodge behind the !ot banner when questioned about it.
<ico2> to add to my previous request for information: I also installed lvm (that probably helped a little)
<ico2> maybe I should take this to #ubuntu since i don't reckon it's specific to kubuntu?
<bbits> ico2: it does sound like a very specialist question
<bbits> ico2: perhaps you should ask some kernel developers
<bbits> ico2: or find a contact by looking at the kernel docs
<ico2> bbits: i would reckon it's at least specific to ubuntu
<ico2> bbits: it's hardly a kernel issue
<_2>   ls -ld /    d???r-xr-x   the three question marks can be any combonation of "r w x or -"   it will not affect the system in any way that i have ever been able to detect.      i don't mind being corrected if i'm wrong,  but don't just blurt out some untested unproven assertion as if it were fact.   that's all i have to say about that.
<ico2> ok, i solved it with some further googlage, turned out i needed to run lvchange -a y <lv>
<ico2> thanks anyway guys
<Tm_T> _2: please join #kubuntu-offtopic so we can discuss this further there
<bbits> sounds like a showdown
 * bbits goes and takes a seat ready for the fight :)
<Tann> I'f I were to install the madwifi package from the ubuntu repositories, how would I configure it.
<MrKennie> _2: not sure if I hot a bug but it was partly my fault. I had to variants of the theme but with the same name. Still not sure why it was loading old code, though.
<MrKennie> two varaints of..*
<_2> MrKennie hmmm interesting.   did you test on a system with older kernel ?
<MrKennie> well, the other box doesn't have an older kernel but it seems to run updated versions ok
<MrKennie> of the theme that is
<MrKennie> I might do a fsck I think, I got a sneaky feeling it's something with the fs.
<willwork4foo> Hello! Anyone here know much about sharing printers from Kubuntu to macOS clients? I'm having a tiny nightmare here
<willwork4foo> Hi! Does anyone know of any really good guides for sharing a USB-connected printer from a Kubuntu host onto a Mac OSX client?
<Denise> pc
<Denise> pc formation
<willwork4foo> Denise: was that for me?
<Denise> hmm
<Denise> yes
<Denise> i was wondering why I didnt know more about computers
<willwork4foo> Denise: ok... that's about as much use as a chocolate teapot to me...
<Denise> what is useful for you then
<halo> hi, someone with experience in configuring multi-seat with video adapter 945GM?
<_2> !cups | willwork4foo
<ubottu> willwork4foo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<willwork4foo> _2: you clearly haven't read what I've said at all.
<_2> really ?
<willwork4foo> _2: really.
<Tm_T> willwork4foo: what's wrong with cups?
<_2> maybe you could reword it.
<willwork4foo> _2: the printer works perfectly in Kubuntu. I want to share it over the network so that I can print from my MacBook (running OSX Leopard). I'm trying to set up sharing using netatalk.
<willwork4foo> it's not working.
<Tm_T> willwork4foo: why not using cups?
<willwork4foo> aha wait - it now works!
<_2> netatalk ?     i'm not a mac user.     but cups shoule make the printer avalable to the network.
<_2> should
<willwork4foo> I have fixed it. the guide I was following had a typo.
<willwork4foo> :)
<Tm_T> aww
<_2> well isn't that sweet  ;/
<Tm_T> sugar is
<_2> not like honey
<Denise> of course not
<Tm_T> yes, I'm sweerest
<Tm_T> t
<Denise> nothing can beat honey
<_2> Denise true dat
<Tann> Denise: agreed
<_2> anyone know why after installing all the "junk" to make dvd playback work correctly   now copying from data dvd is very slow, and boggs down the whole system ?
<_2> does it filter through all the libdvdcss crap even when not needed ?
<_2> i should say libdvdcss and related crap.
<_2> ?
 * _2 hates propriatary "junk" anyway.
<Denise> crap deleted
<Tm_T> _2: no it doesn't go through it when not needed
<_2> Tm_T and it knows the differance       i hope ?
<Tm_T> well libdvdcss is just a library
<_2> yeah, and i'm like why would mc be filtering through that...    but maybe there is some other cause...
 * Tm_T slaps luis_lopez_away 
<Tm_T> !away > luis_lopez_away
<ubottu> luis_lopez_away, please see my private message
 * _2 doesn't understand why people leave an irc client running while away... sometimes for days at a time even ?
<_2> it's not like it helps the channel to keep the number up.
<_2> what helps a channel is to have good freindly helpful and timely responces.
<Denise> I think I cant really help
<Denise> the dunno the commands
<_2> !msgthebot > Denise
<ubottu> Denise, please see my private message
<Denise> I dont understand
<Denise> what u want
<shepherd_> #vmware
<shepherd_> #ubuntu
<ruschi> Hi on kubuntu 8.10 I realized strange behavior concerning Icons: in the application menu I can see a firefox-icon. When added to favourites or to the panel the icon disappears (is substituted by a generic gears icon).
<ruschi> can anyone confirm this behavior?
<Tm_T> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Tm_T> ruschi: hmm, mind to ask in #ubuntu+1 and/or #kubuntu-kde4
<ruschi> ok thanks - seems to be due to alpha status
<Agent_bob> any new "whois" type software out for linux ?     anyone know of off hand ?
<rgreening> !search whois
<ubottu> Found:
<Enigma23> #kubuntu
<Denise> greening
<gandalf__> hi allz
<gandalf__> :)
<Agent_bob> gandalf__
<Agent_bob> Q is a tarball technecally a file system ?
<Tm_T> nope
<Agent_bob> hmmm so i'm using disks now with no filesystem at all on them... o.O
<ronnie_> hi guys = )   I'm trying to install (slackware) linux on an old 390x ibm thinkpad, to give to my mom to play low end games on, wondering if there are any games that come with slackware at all??
<Denise> ma t'en faire un slackware
<Agent_bob> i had dropped partitions from my hdd's several years ago, and have sense dropped file-systems from all floppys
<izzyb> why would you ask in a kubuntu channel for that?
<ronnie_> sry thought this was for any linux related question = )
<Agent_bob> ronnie_ that's ##linux
<Agent_bob> ronnie_  or ##linuxhelp
<ronnie_> k ty
<Agent_bob> ronnie_ but there is a #slackware here too
<Maxa> i've forgot... whats with the double ##?
<Agent_bob> non-official
<Maxa> k
<Agent_bob> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<LjL> Agent_bob, Tm_T: on what grounds do you say it's not a filesystem?
<Agent_bob> LjL i just asked...   </shrugs>
<Agent_bob> LjL i would have called it that,   that's why i asked; hoping someone would know
<LjL> Agent_bob: i know, i just highlighted you since you were the original poster
<LjL> excuse the usenet terminology
<Agent_bob> done
 * Agent_bob has always been the origenal poster child....
<puzzle> hi
<Agent_bob> only question is which poster.
<puzzle> i have a big earthquakeing problem!
<Agent_bob> puzzle sound not working
<Agent_bob> ?
<puzzle> nop
<puzzle> i could solve with installing opensound
<puzzle> Agent
<puzzle> 5 minutes my net was not working
<puzzle> i wen through the steps with iwconfig
<puzzle> so im here
<puzzle> but!!
<puzzle> the browser still said: google.com not found
<puzzle> but if i do ping google.com
<puzzle> it works
<Agent_bob> oh yeah,  that bug
<puzzle> what bug? and my System Network Settings (with gui) i cant configure my wifi card
<puzzle> with ubuntu i could!
<puzzle> only kubuntu i cant
<erickrauda> :(
<erickrauda> ubuntu is the power
<administrator> Hi all
<puzzle> ubuntu dont havee KDE
<erickrauda> kde
<puzzle> power but ugly
<administrator> u can load KDE on ubuntu too
<puzzle> hmm.
<Agent_bob> puzzle if ubuntu didn't have kde there wouldn't be a kubuntu
<Tann> puzzle: yeah. In ubuntu you can "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<erickrauda> you can instal kde
<administrator> have the option of both KDE N GNOME
<puzzle> yeah, and the two gui has conflict i guess
<LjL> no
<erickrauda> or sudo apt-get install kde
<Tann> that too
<puzzle> what should i type to get firefox?
<Tann> sudo apt-get install firefox
<erickrauda> yes
<puzzle> ty
<Tann> no problem
<puzzle> 1min and i show you the result of this command
<puzzle> hmm
<puzzle> strange
<Agent_bob> puzzle i have less trouble with adding   kde to ubuntu-desktop   or gnome to kubuntu-desktop    than with adding *buntu-desktop to *buntu-desktop   but in theory there shouldn't be any problem with any combonation.
<puzzle> im installing firefoz
<puzzle> but my original problem is that konquere said: google.com not found!
<Tann> Agent_bob: I've never had trouble installing the *buntu-desktops
<Agent_bob> Tann i do funny things though.
<puzzle> and it is probably because i configure my network in command line
<puzzle> not with the gui!
<erickrauda> firefox is cool
<Tann> ah. that'd make sense
<afeijo> thats sound stupid but how to map a network share with my kde to my ubuntu server? I'm trying with Dlphin > Network > Add network, ssh protocol, and it dont work
<Tann> afeijo: What type of share is it?
<puzzle> i install linux to became a big hacker
<Agent_bob> afeijo is sshd running on the target ?
<afeijo> tann: samba shares it on the ubuntu
<puzzle> i am going to install apache and find bugs in that
<puzzle> you will hear my name within a few months
<afeijo> Agent_bob: checking
<Tann> afeijo: you sohuld in dolphin be able to go to the remote section and click on "Samba Shares" then.
<erickrauda> apache with php?
<Agent_bob> Tann he specified ssh protocal ^    ?
<puzzle> i dont care php
<puzzle> my bug will not be a script kiddie sql bug
<erickrauda> ha
<puzzle> my bug i will find, it will be a pure buffer overflow
<Tann> Agent_bob: I noticed. But I don't get why you would use ssh with samba
<erickrauda> you usin mysql?
<puzzle> nop
<Agent_bob> Tann true dat
<erickrauda> XD
<puzzle> i use gdb, disassembly and c-source code
<Agent_bob> be back soon....
<afeijo> Agent_bob: I'm doing right, using ssh? or webdav can do the trick?
<erickrauda> I using xampp
<puzzle> ty for help, hasta luego
<afeijo> tann: that acuse an error after a few seconds
<Tann> afeijo: Oh. Whats the error?
<afeijo> it simply dont say! :( just "internal error"
<afeijo> the 3rd line say: arguments list too long
<erickrauda> is a error of sintaxis
<afeijo> I didnt configure samba here yet
<erickrauda> but already configurastes samba
<erickrauda> you need configure samba
<erickrauda> you edit smb.conf
<erickrauda> hello?
<erickrauda> espanol
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<afeijo> whats the command for that?
<afeijo_BR> damn, my toolbar is a mess, clock in the middle, running apps on the right, trayicon left... how to move all of it!?
<loris> ciao a tutti
<zer0o> hi guys can anyone help me with wicd?
<Teisei> zer0o: What's the problem ?
<Teisei> Installation ?
<zer0o> Teisei: nope, ive already installed after unistalling network manager, then i put the icon on the tray as the wiki was explaining and it was working, but now the icon says "not connected" instead i am, and if i want to get disconnected i cant cuz clicking on the tray icon nothing happens, why?
<kronoman> hello, can't access google at all, any suggestions
<Teisei> zer0o: Is it only the icon that doesn't work ?
<zer0o> Teisei: apparently yes
<kronoman> I think my firefox is hijacked or something, and opera core dumps, and konqueror can't show anything in google either
<zer0o> kronoman: check your dns
<kronoman> if I enter using a IP, I can use google, but with www.google.com I get a blank page
<zer0o> kronoman: exaclty! check your DNS
<kronoman> how can I do that?
<zer0o> Teisei: i am connected but there's no icon on the tray at the moment and when there is it doesnt work
<Teisei> kronoman: more /etc/resolv.conf
<Teisei> zer0o: Hmm, weird
<kronoman> ok, now what I do with that info?
<Teisei> kronoman: Does it match with what you should have ?
<zer0o> Teisei: how can i at least put back the icon there?
<kronoman> I don't know what I should have :o
<Teisei> kronoman: Any papers given to you by your ISP ?
<Teisei> zer0o: I haven't used the icon, sorry :/
<Mac40DO> Hi! How can I toggle between two soundcards in kde? Both work perfectly on the console.
<zer0o> so how do you get disconnected?
<Teisei> zer0o: Perhaps some other people can help you with it :)
<zer0o> alright thanks
<kronoman> Teisei: I yahooed (yuck) my ISP + dns and the first news that I got is that they have their DNS down
<kronoman> problem solved I guess...
<Teisei> kronoman: Good to know :)
<kronoman> thanks for the help
<Teisei> No problem :)
<khurram> hello i am using kubuntu 8.04 can any one help me to configure it
<afeijo> !imap
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<khurram> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/search?q=123&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8:
<khurram> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/search?q=123&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8.
<avihayb> well, I finaly solved the port 80 problem, it was a microsoft style solution, can you guess what it is?
<khurram> hello i am using kubuntu 8.04 can any one help me to configure it
<khurram> [02:15] <khurram> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/search?q=123&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8:
<khurram> [02:15] <khurram> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/search?q=123&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8.
<khurram> can any one help me
<afeijo> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<khurram> can any one help me to configure my konqurer browser
<avihayb> khurram: can you connect to various servers, but your web browsing dosen't work right? or works very VERY slowly?
<khurram> yea avihayb
<avihayb> so slow that it usualy says server timeout...
<avihayb> I just had the same problem
<avihayb> my solution was a reset...
<khurram> my web browser showin me that i am not connected to inter net avihayb
<xan_> holas
<avihayb> it's actualy showing that it dosn't get a response ast enough from a website
<khurram> i jus installed frsh copy of kubuntu 8.04 and i am using konquerer as a browser
<avihayb> ast->fast
<khurram> Could not connect to host http://hotmail.com/.
<khurram> thats the eror
<avihayb> try the site http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/?from=getfirefox
<avihayb> or just mozilla.com
<khurram> my browser is konquerer do u know how to confiqure it
<avihayb> it should work out of the box
<avihayb> I had a problem wher bouth firefox and konquerer would not connect to websites right
<avihayb> and would usualy say connection timeout
<khurram> so u mean i have to install mozilla
<avihayb> no
<avihayb> that's just a site that did work
<khurram> then what should i do now
<avihayb> even tough google didn't
<avihayb> do you see mozilla.com in konq like you should? or does it display an error?
<khurram> An error occurred while loading http://mozilla.com:
<khurram> its gvin me the same error]
<avihayb> ok, my solution to the problem I had was a reset. maybe it will help you too...
<Jowi> hi. I just installed kde4 package and started it for the first time. screen resolution is wrong and when i try to set the correct one in "Display - system settings" the apply button is grayed out....?
<favro> Jowi: #kubuntu-kde4 for that :)
<Jowi> thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<dario_> hi, i'm on hardy, in gutsy in mp3 files properties there were infos such as bitrate, track length and id3 tags, how could i have them on hardy?
<avihayb> dario_: could it be that you used konqueror in gusty and dolphin in hardy?
<dario_> avihayb, yes, it could be (even if i used dolphin on gutsy, too) is it an app related-thing?
<dario_> ^app-related thing
<avihayb> could be
<avihayb> try looking at your mp3s with konqueror
<avihayb> maybe it's a vew type thingy
<avihayb> view*
<dario_> avihayb i was just trying, it's just the same as dolphin
<avihayb> well, then I don't know :-<
<dario_> thanks anyway :)
<sara> sad
<sarah11> yeah
<avihayb> kurram_ / sarah11 : did it work?
<sarah11> no  avihayb
<avihayb> sory then...
<sarah11> its ok avihayb thankx for the help
<openpat> hi
<khurram> hi openpat
<openpat> hi khurram
<khurram> wht do you do ur asl openpat
<openpat> just discovering Kubuntu
<openpat> asl ?
<khurram> age sex location
<openpat>  M 46 France
<jussi01> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<khurram> so wht do you do open pat
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<openpat> trying kubuntu
<openpat> nice distro
<khurram> yeah
<khurram> but ther is prb with konquerer
<openpat> little pb with wifi
<khurram> i mean browser konqurer
<openpat> what ?
<openpat> which pb ?
<khurram> not openin any site
<openpat> oh, it works here
<khurram> whats browser ur usin
<openpat> konqueror
<khurram> is it working well
<openpat> just google user
<openpat> it s fine
<openpat> tried mappy without any problem
<openpat> I'm downloading KDE4
<openpat> did anybody have a try ?
<Catdaemon`> I'm having issues getting my wireless network card working - wicd says "no wireless networks found", how can I check if the card is actually on and responsive?
<PhilRod> Catdaemon`: ifconfig
<Catdaemon`> only eth0 and lo are listed so I assume that's the problem then
<PhilRod> Catdaemon`: then you can look in the output of dmesg to see if the card loaded or failed
<Catdaemon`> I have just compiled the drivers so I don't think they're set up to load on startup yet - I've run the script that came with them and the adapter shows up now
<Catdaemon`> now I'm back where I was before - my horrible one-off integrated network card doesn't want to play nice and connect
<lettfeti> Hi. i'm having problems with GNOME after installing kde. It won't load anything up, i'm stuck with the orange background and nothing happens, KDE's fine can't log back in on GNOME. Just wondering if anyone knows this problem and or how to fix it.
<Catdaemon`> wicd is hanging at "obtaining IP address" and then disconnects itself. I'm fairly sure this isn't the router's fault because it all works flawlessly on windows. I've disabled encryption on the router for now to ensure this isn't the problem. How can I see what is going on behind the scenes?
<PhilRod> Catdaemon`: run the commands manually. Does "ifconfig" say that it's associated?
<Catdaemon`> I'm not sure, here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/52248/
<SeanTater> A program polluted my .xsession-errors file with over 50GB of garbage, so I restarted X. Unfortunately, ksmserver still has the file open. Is is safe to kill ksmserver?
<bobbo85> How can I record whatever sound i'm playing to an audio file?
<SeanTater> bobbo85: I was going to do that once (I wanted to play the music in all my computers), however it's moredifficult than you would think. Xine can pipe to a file instead of a speaker if you like, but you'd have to recompress it.
<bobbo85> SeanTater, I keep seeing articles that audacity can just record whatever sound is playing... but the input meter isn't picking anything up, like i have it set to the wrong device or something
<SeanTater> I honestly don't know about audacity, but you might be able to find some tidbit about a different output for pulse, artsd, or alsa (I could not find anything, but I'm no expert researcher)
<Catdaemon`> when I run dchclient I get "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<bobbo85> I really don't know what much of that stuff is, I'm a newb.  What's pulse, alsa, oss, artsd?
<Catdaemon`> sound servers, they're programs which other programs use to play sound (correct me if I'm wrong)
<bobbo85> yeah thought so, it seems it shouldn't be so complicated to just record the sound on its way out to the speakers
<Catdaemon`> according to my router my laptop is being given 192.168.1.4, why isn't the laptop working properly :|
<SeanTater> bobbo85: I would think so and it would be great if someone who develops those programs thought of that. What are you trying to do with it though? Maybe there is an alternate method?
<Denise> sometimes they dont know what they do with it
<Denise> and what they will do with it either
<bobbo85> SeanTater, there is a song that I love, but it is one of those songs that's embedded in a webpage, i can play it but not download it
<bobbo85> It's on last.fm, but is a link, not on a radio station, also it has one of those "you can only play this 5 times" things that only changes when I reinstall the OS
<Catdaemon`> so if there's no encryption it hangs trying to get an IP and if there is it hangs validating the authentication.. I've been trying to get this working for a whole day now with no success. The main issue is that I have no idea where the problem lies.
<bobbo85> Catdaemon`, it's a complete guess, but maybe you can delete a config folder/file somewhere that would reset your network card stuff on your laptop
<Catdaemon`> it has never worked
<bobbo85> oh
<Catdaemon`> actually I did get it to connect to a friend's wifi for about 15 minutes before it dropped and ceased working again but I don't really consider that workin
<Catdaemon`> g
<bobbo85> does the card work?  have you tried another card?  (some cheap usb card or somethin)
<Denise> freind's wifi
<Denise> ok
<Catdaemon`> no seriously a friend's wifi :p, the card works fine on windows and I don't have another to test
<Denise> villlage's idiot?
<jerry_> hi i was woundering, can i duel boot with windows xp ultimate by johnny?
<jerry_> does anyone even know what that is?
<jerry_> i know its not that common
<Catdaemon`> is this some scene release name or something
<Catdaemon`> you can dual boot with whatever operating system, it doesn't matter if it's "by johnny"
<jerry_> umm hes a guy who doesnt like windows so he modified windows xp like it should have been all along
<jerry_> vista
<jerry_> so is there a good detailed web site that explains all the steps to duel booting with windows xp?
<rickest> jerry_: what have you read that you didn't understand?
<Catdaemon`> the ubuntu installer does it all for you generally, there is no need for any guide
<jerry_> well i havent read much about duel booting, but at the moment with school i need windows, but i love kubuntu to much to leave it
<jerry_> so i decided to mabe reinstall windows then duel boot.
<rickest> jerry_: for the most part it's seamless.  install windows first, then (k)ubuntu and the latter will pretty much take care of everything
<rickest> jerry_: google 'windows vista ubuntu dual boot' for 620,000+ results if you need more info
<jerry_> i see
<jerry_> thanks
<rickest> jerry_: the only important thing I can think of is be sure not to install Windows /after/ Linux.  It will overwrite the boot record which is recoverable but a pain if you've never done it
<Catdaemon`> is there some sort of wireless card diagnostic tool
<jerry_> got it
<Denise> k
<IcyPolecat> jerry_: another option would be to virtualise Windows ... it's what I do at work :-D
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<gaetano> list
<gaetano> lista
<gaetano> ciao
<Catdaemon`> I really can't figure out how to diagnose this http://xs131.xs.to/xs131/08401/snapshot2658.png
<Catdaemon`> I get no dchp response doing it manually.. but I get one through ethernet
<gaetano> list
<gaetano> dar sin
<gaetano> dark sin
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> non riesco piu a tornnare con una risoluzione alta dello schermo
<francesco_> aiuto
#kubuntu 2008-09-30
<gaetano_> canali
<gaetano_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gaetano_> list
<gaetano_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gaetano_> ciao a tutti
<gaetano_> !list film
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list film
<gaetano_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_willis> This is not a 'files' shareing channel.
<Denise> ok
<Denise> sorry
<gaetano_> qualcuno mi sà dire come faccio a scaricare dei fil
<gaetano_> ???
<gaetano_> per favoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gaetano_> \list
<ign0ramus> !it | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gaetano_> join list
<lufthanza> how do I remove the multitude of kde html docs on my computer?
<izzyb> lufthanza, I'm not sure, but this might pint you in the right direction:  dpkg -l | grep doc
<izzyb> I'm guessing kubuntu-docs would be the one to remove
<izzyb> but possibly others
<mike-solidus> I need help getting kubuntu to see my sata drive on an intel ICH10 chipset  I already have it installed, I just neet it to somehow see my hd
<lufthanza> izzyb: thanks, I've been trying to find an easy way to see what's installed
<izzyb> dpkg -l will do that for you
<lufthanza> izzyb: i had found kubuntu-docs before, sadly, a file it needs to alter is corrupt or something
<izzyb> what does it complain about?
<lufthanza> izzyb: now it's complaining about "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<lufthanza> izzyb: I need to create an firefox-homepage alternatives file to replace the corrupt one i deleted
<radovich> ola
<izzyb> hmm, odd, doesn't look like kubunut-docs has any dependency issues on my system
<lufthanza> izzyb: it tries to modify firefox-homepage on mine, but it's deleted
<_2> k oo boo nut
<izzyb> try creating an empty file using touch /path/to/file
<radovich> i wonder when will linux get some kickass basic icons (e.g kool kde ikons or a gnome set with no foot in your face :))
<freddy_> #kubunto-es
<lufthanza> izzyb: error or eof reading /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-homepage for update_mode ()
<freddy_> #kubuntu-es
<_2> freddy_   /join #channel
<lufthanza> ubottu: espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<izzyb> lufthanza, I'm not sure what the problem is and I'm not very good at fixing broken package problems.  they tend to leave me frustrated also :(
<_2> reinstall the package that contains the file.
<lufthanza> _2: easier said than done -.-
<lufthanza> _2: both the firefox package and seemingly the kubuntu-docs package don't contain the file
<_2> lufthanza what's the filename and path ?
<izzyb> Guest53832, bad things can happen to you if you irc as root
<lufthanza> _2: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-homepage
<gaetano_> ciao a tutti
<_2> basename $(grep -Rwe "/var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-homepage" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | sed 's/\.list.*//g') #drop that in a terminal.
<lufthanza> missing operand
<_2> wasn't in a package then.
<lufthanza> lovely
<_2> was generated via a command.
<_2> it's probably a symlink to something else
<_2> oh wait.   i just looked at the path.
<_2> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-homepage
<lufthanza> _2: i've done that already
<_2> k run   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lufthanza> k
<lufthanza> _2: wasn't generated
<_2> lufthanza ok if that didn't throw errors   you should be able to remove your "package"
<lufthanza> _2: kubuntu-docs is still complaining about no alternatives for firefox-homepage
<lufthanza> _2: creating a blank file with touch doesn't work either
<_2> of course not.
<_2> not in that dir.
<_2> that's where alternatives are configured
<_2> update-alternatives  --remove-all firefox-homepage
<_2> sudo that might fix it.
<lufthanza> No alternatives for firefox-homepage.
<dr_willis> wow.. we need alternatives for homepages.. :)
<_2> and testing the other command does ?
<_2> dr_willis it a mozilla thang!
<afeijo> its possible to run IE6 thru wine?
<lufthanza> afeijo: yes
<dr_willis> afeijo,  thers an ie4SOMTHING tool that helps do that..
<afeijo> lufthanza: do I need to download anything or my curent wine can do that?
<dr_willis> I can honestly say - i dont want to run IE in wine. :) or on windows..
<lufthanza> _2: kubuntu-docs still throwing up the same error
<lufthanza> afeijo: search ies4wine
<afeijo> oh, just found iexplore on my wine files ;)
<_2> lufthanza show me the full output
<_2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page   IEs4Linux is the simpler way to have Microsoft Internet Explorer running on Linux (or any OS running Wine).
<lufthanza> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52277/
<kodez> o_o
<LeeJunFan> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<some_dude> kcron does not work
<afeijo> It is for test, my php game works great on FF, but IE users (blargh) reports bugs
<some_dude> any idea what files kcron actully is writting to ?
<Agent_bob> lufthanza kubuntu-docs generated it.    so.   sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-docs && sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-docs
<Agent_bob> lufthanza if it pukes pastebin it.
<Agent_bob> incase that didn't come through before the reset.
<Agent_bob> some_dude writting to ?
<Agent_bob> some_dude would depend on the job i guess
<some_dude> it has to write to like /var/spool/cron or my local crontab or something
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: already tried reinstalling kubuntu-docs
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: no luck
<Agent_bob> some_dude you mean when you add a job ?
<Agent_bob> lufthanza did you run that command or not  ^ ?
<some_dude> yea
<lufthanza> yes, i ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-docs --reinstall
<some_dude> I can't find the job, and it would seem cron can't either
<lufthanza> BUT I JUST FIXED IT MYSELF!!!
 * lufthanza dances triumphantly
<lufthanza> the secret was 'sudo update-alternatives --install /etc/alternatives/firefox-homepage firefox-homepage /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-hompage 1"
 * Agent_bob <rolls eyes>     that command is in the postinst script.  
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: well, for some reason the postinst script refused to run
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: also, where can I access a deb file's post install scripts? It would be helpful if i ever run into something like this again (and I will considering the week I've had).
<Agent_bob> lufthanza i'm hesitant to tell you...
<Agent_bob>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<lufthanza> thanks
<Agent_bob> you can break things thre.
<Agent_bob> there
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: yeah, well my stuff is already broken
 * Agent_bob <rolls eyes again>
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: like last night i found out the man executable was missing, and the man-db package was broken too
<Agent_bob> lufthanza you removed /etc/alternatives/  ?
<Agent_bob> or running intrepid ?
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: nope, hardy heron
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: and i had to remove /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-homepage because it had become corrupted
<Agent_bob> lufthanza you should never have to enter /var/lib at all.
<Agent_bob> piriod.
<Agent_bob> that's like the reactor room of a nuke sub
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: well, how would you have handled a corrupted file within it?
<Agent_bob> you aren't cleared to enter that. so stay out.
<Agent_bob> through the package manager
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: the package manager was erroring out
<Agent_bob> so
 * Agent_bob knows how to force things
<Agent_bob> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: ok, teach me how to force it so I never have to do such things again
<Agent_bob> man dpkg ;man apt-get
<Agent_bob> the asnwers are all there.
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: because i hate deleting files manually as much as the next guy
 * Agent_bob has broken apt/dpkg as bad as anyone and more times than most....   but i installed this system in late 2005   and refused to settel for a reload.
<Agent_bob> lufthanza you do know how to search in less don't you ?
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: here is the original error I had to nuke /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/firefox-homepage over: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52282/. What is the clean dpkg way of fixing it (other than update-alternatives --remove)
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: '/' isn't it?
<chrisruls00> Agent_bob: I finaly got ssh and vnc to work, but I have some questions...
<Agent_bob> chrisruls00 ask.
<chrisruls00> ok, I can loggin to ssh. I figured out how to do the local-port forwarding thing. And I can launch vnc and log into an already started session.
<chrisruls00> But I want to be able to create a new session and log into it from there, so I could log-in as another user
<chrisruls00> how would I go about doing that?
<andreas> andreas
<chrisruls00> I tried running:
<chrisruls00> x11vnc -create -display :1
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: whenever you can give me an answer on that clean method of repair it would be much appreciated. i am tired of having to muscle my way through these errors.
<np_laptop> lufthanza, repair what?
<chrisruls00> but it says I will need to find and use the raw display manager MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE file...
<lufthanza> np_laptop: i keep having problems with dpkg hitting corrupted files and the like
<andreas> are you new user andreas.....
<motkue> hello, can anyone help? I can't seem to get the cube to work... I keep setting 4 desktops and it keeps defaulting to 1
<jerry_> say i want to remote connect to a windows computer, how would i go about doing this?
<m_tadeu> is there a console based irc client on the repos?
<jerry_> can i connect to a windows xp computer ?
<jerry_> using kubuntu
<m_tadeu> jerry_: connect how?
<m_tadeu> jerry_: remote desktop?
<jerry_> yeah
<lufthanza> m_tadeu: irssi
<lufthanza> i think
<Dragnslcr> jerry_- krdc should work. Look in KMenu -> Internet
<shadowhywind> hay all I am suddenly getting a firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server �K. when closing firefox any ideas?
<jerry_> ok
<jerry_> will this work over wifi?
<jerry_> like home wifi?
<jerry_> how do i use krdc
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ryans> Hello anybody home?
<dr_willis> hmmm
<jerry_> does KRDC work with windows vista?
<dr_willis> it should work with any vnc client I think.
<dr_willis> I dont think the vista remote desktop tool has vnc support. YOu may need to install a vncclient
<dr_willis> such as 'ultravnc'
<ryans> I got an intresting issue.
<jerry_> im using rdp
<ryans> I have a laptop (HP pavilion 4145) and it seems when I'm using my battery power and am on wifi trying to watch flash though Firefox the system freezes.
<jerry_> will it still work?
<jerry_> will it work still?
<erickrauda> has
<erickrauda> ssuuuuu
<draik> Hello all. How do I put all of my K Menu items in alphabetical order?
<john__> this is an amarok/ipod question but not getting much luck in those channels.... just got a new classic 120gb, installed libgpod, music transfers fine from amarok, but no artwork - any ideas?
<hays> ok before i go to bed is gutsy the kinda bleeding edge or do I need to reconfigure apt or whatever
<john__> gutsy bleeding edge?
<hays> its been a while since i've poked my head in this vm
<john__> no, hardy's the latest
<john__> intrepid is the alpha version
<hays> how alpha? is it usable?
<john__> no idea
<john__> i think alpha 6
<john__> i could be talking out my arse though
<hays> well if i can get a decent kde4 with hardy im probably fine
<john__> eh
<john__> i'm waiting for kde 4.2
<john__> though i believe 4.1 was meant to be ok
<hays> i run trunk on my desktop
<hays> (in a second xsession)
<hays> its ok.
<hays> sometimes a bit crashy
<hays> but ...  its trunk
<ryans> Hi, I'm having issues with my laptop.
<hays> sorry to hear that
<ryans> When I try to run flash programs while the lappy is using it's battery the system freezes.
<liddell> Hi
<chipbuddy> how do i find an irc chat room on a specific topic?
<liddell> what is the name of the synaptic package manager package using apt-get install?
<DreadKnight> liddell: you can "sudo apt-cache search synaptic" or "sudo apt-get install " and start typing name and press tab after a few letters for autocompletion  or suggestions
<DreadKnight> ....................
<bdizzle> are there any online radio stations or stations through Amarok that we can tune into by genre?
<bdizzle> I know WMP and I think iTunes has something like this built in
<DreadKnight> i recall amarok having that feature, you being able to choose radio stations by genre, at least amarok-kde4...
<ryans> I remember seeing it in KDE 3.
<pimpdaddy> wassup
<ryans> There it is, in Engage>playlist.fm stream> Global tag radio
<rob> Howdy everybody
<NickPresta> !hi | rob
<ubottu> rob: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rob> I've used add/remove programs in kubuntu 8.04. To install some programs. How do I update the menus where the installed programs will show in the menus?
<rob> i've tried logging in and out but that doesnt work
<NickPresta> rob, the menu should be fairly self-cleaning. If there is an application in your menu which shouldn't be there anymore, you can remove it manually
<rob> im more worried about the ones i have installed....they just wont show up.....i should have made myself clearer in the stated question
<NickPresta> rob, hmm. I know there is a package called 'kappfinder', which will search for applications and add them to your menu. You could try that.
<rob> nickpresta installed that app and tried it but it doesnt show the ones i have installed that are not showing up
<NickPresta> rob, which applications, specifically?
<rob> but it did find a few not in menus
<rob> actually not the ones i need in the menus
<rob> give my a sec to look on add/remove
<rob> achilles life simulator, Adun, Marble, open universe space simulator, planets those are the ones that dont show up in edutainment menu
<NickPresta> rob, and all these applications have some sort of GUI frontend?
<rob> i would assume that they do.....it doesnt tell how to start them from konsole...if it did i would just make a program launcher for them and put it on the desktop
<NickPresta> well, you can create a new menu entry in your menu if you want, to add those items
<rob> What about the command $sudo update-menus ? <<<doesnt seem to do much good
<NickPresta> rob, it should do something but again, nothing is perfect. You can manually add those entries
<rob> ok i'll give your idea a try
<rob> thanks for the help
<woosshie> ?
<joshuajtl> hey folks can anyone tell me what the service menu path is?
<rippl> Оо
<mike-solidus> hey, i need the kernel to recognize my ICH10 intel sata controller cards hard drives partitions but it does not, I know this means I need a newer kernel, but does one exist in ubuntu's repos?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am using intreprid
<CPrgmSwR2> its interesting
<Tann> CPrgmSwR2: I agree.
<CPrgmSwR2> Wow the alt-tabber in kde4 is awsome
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats makes windows vista look sad
<CPrgmSwR2> At least for its own tab switcher
<CPrgmSwR2> Wow I didn't even relize you could do a windows Vista switch
<CPrgmSwR2> Who ever implimented that should be shot
<tekgeek> I like the ring switcher in compiz
<Tann> CPrgmSwR2: lol. Again, agreed
<CPrgmSwR2> What uses SystemSetings
<thor> hi guys. what runlevel is necessary to load automatically my kde ? i knew that runlevel 5 is
<thor> is there on kubuntu distro a inittab file ?
<ThorAsgard> what is the default runlevel in kubuntu ?
<gkffjcs> if I have about a 10 gig hard disk, and I run the command dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096, how long do you thing it will take?
<CPrgmSwR2> What does dd do?
<TeLLuS> gkffjcs: Depend on
<CPrgmSwR2> I would not imagine it to take very long at all
<CPrgmSwR2> it takes me an hour or so to format an 80GB hard drive
<TeLLuS> gkffjcs: the disk
<CPrgmSwR2> kde4 just is start to completely rock
<CPrgmSwR2> It is really feeling polished
<TeLLuS> CPrgmSwR2: and very incomplete
<gkffjcs> I keep getting a syntax error, quickly, anyone know what's worng with this command? dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 noerror notrunc, I keep getting noerror, or notrunc unrecognised option.
<gkffjcs> using --notrunc doesn
<gkffjcs> t
<gkffjcs> work either
<gkffjcs> sorry, figured it out, dumb
<TeLLuS> gkffjcs: special version of dd?
<gkffjcs> I mis read the man page, I needed to use conv=notrunc conv=noerror,
<eddieftw> hello all, everytime i open up ktorrent, my computer crashes. how do i fix it? I wanted to do rm ~/.ktorrent, but i couldn't find that in my home dir... sudo apt-get purge and apt-get install will do the trick?
<contrast> eddieftw: Nope, KTorrent's user config and data files, as is the case with most every KDE application, are kept under ~/.kde/share
<contrast> eddieftw: so "rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent ~/.kde/share/config" should do the trick
<contrast> !!!
<contrast> NO
<contrast> ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc, NOT ~/.kde/share/config
<contrast> sorry :)
<eddieftw> okay thakns
<contrast> np
<eddieftw> i forget about ~/.kde/share blah blah
<eddieftw> thanks
<contrast> eddieftw: what exactly do you mean when you say your computer crashes?
<contrast> Anyone know the channel for Intrepid support? I thought it would be kubuntu+1, but apparently not.
<eddieftw> contrast: the hard drive starts spinning unevenly and it starts printing out IRQ messages
<eddieftw> contrast: i would assume ubuntu+1
<contrast> yikes
<contrast> eddieftw: thanks. i thought there was one specifically for kubuntu, but i guess not
<eddieftw> if they complain, yell at the IRC people ;p
<contrast> hehe
<osvaldo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marcovsk> alguem pode me ajudar?
<KaRnA> hi
<bittin> Hello
<marcovsk> 0la
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<osvaldo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shepherd_> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<shepherd_> #ubuntu
<devsoul> hm
<devsoul> ubuntu use Gnome desktop
<Tm_T> shepherd_: default set of applications
<devsoul> kubuntu - KDE
<shepherd_> what is better
<Tm_T> shepherd_: namely, Kubuntu is KDE
<shepherd_> which is better
<Tm_T> shepherd_: whatever suits you best
<devsoul> yeah
<devsoul> i like more KDE , and use kubuntu
<Tm_T> for me it's KDE, for you it might be something else
<shepherd_> whats kde
<devsoul> maybe.... BlackBox :)
<devsoul> see kde.org
<Tm_T> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<shepherd_> what is the best linux os to play windows games? and what is the best software
<osvaldo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<The-Compiler> shepherd_: any linux os is the best for Windows-Games (with Wine). And there isn't any "best" software, it depends on what you need and like of course
<Dolo> hey anybody here ?
<Dolo> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy and was wondering if theres a way to put differn desktop icons on my differnt desktops
<devsoul> u have 1 desktop
<chfwiggum> good morning all!just installed 4.1 via adept aside 3.5 on my k8.04. now i cant install new widgets, neither via the desktop(install_new_widgets_button is missing) nor from source(<<FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found).maybe you can give me an opinion.thx
<Dolo> devsoul: theres 4 desktops
<Dolo> devsoul: I got that cube thing going with compiz
<Dolo> devsoul: but I'm trying to spread the links and files over to other faces but each time i flip its the same wallpaper and same icons
<syock> Anyone here using input methods? SCIM or UIM? Do your applications run with it?
<devsoul> Dolo:  there are like tabs..
<devsoul> u have 1 wallpaper
<devsoul> and icons
<Dolo> on fedora core i was able to put differnt wallpaper on each face. Your saying this works differnt?
<devsoul> maybe
<devsoul> dunno
<Dolo> I switched over to ubuntu a few months back and havent been able to figure it out
<devsoul> Dolo:  what u use , kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<Dolo> ubuntu hardy
<lena_> wifi unvisible (dont work in K8.04)
<devsoul> aham
<devsoul> lena_: i have same problems with wifi manager..
<devsoul> but sometimes w0rk
<shepherd_> why cant i install 8.04 ubuntu onto my pc....i have a freshly cleaned hard drive that i just nuked.  and i still get buffer i/o error on device sr0 & fd0
<shepherd_> i can install 7.1 fine
<Dolo> Your computer is mad at you
<Dolo> gotta rub the side of the case gently first
<shepherd_> tried that didn't work
<janzkarija> hello
<Dolo> hi
<janzkarija> does anybody now how to install pcmcia card reader to IBMt61P
<janzkarija> scr241
<janzkarija> SCR241 is cardreader
<Dolo> is jan  a girls name?
<janzkarija> no :)
<janzkarija> janzkarija
<janzkarija> like Paul karya
<Dolo> who?
<janzkarija> canada NHL player
<mzolisi> Blame Canada
<Dolo> Canada is the world leader of Zambonie technology
<janzkarija> what is Zambonie
<janzkarija> sry guys :(
<Dolo> that is the question isnt it
<Dolo> theres a place for questions like that
<mzolisi> Zambonie is that thingamajig that cleans up the ice rink
<Dolo> wiki
<janzkarija> ok tnx a lot
<mzolisi> lol
<Dolo> mz u canadian?
<mzolisi> Nay South African
<mzolisi> But my father almost emigrated there
<janzkarija> wow
<janzkarija> im from Estonia
<mzolisi> So ive been there once or twice
<Dolo> do u use multiple desktops?
<janzkarija> yes
<amerigo> #xubuntu
<mzolisi> pleased to meet you dude
<syock> anyone using anthy? Are they working on QT4 apps?
<Amarilis> can anyone tell me what is the default runlevel in kubuntu ?
<Abaddon> hi
<soulsurfer69> hi
<tt_> hey, everyone .. happy kubuntu user here. I use some GTK programs, such as Thunderbird, and they get "C" locale settings. However, if I set LC_TIME to something reasonable, I get the correct time display. Anywhere I can hook in to tell every GTK program to set LC_TIME my way ?
<Abaddon> hi
<soulsurfer69> where are you setting LC_TIME now?
<monak> (:
<tt_> soulsurfer69: in my konsole instance ..
<soulsurfer69> i know you can make a script with export LC_TIME in it and put it in your .kde/Autostart directory
<tt_> "export LC_TIME="nb_NO.UTF-8" && thunderbird" gives me the right behavior ..
<soulsurfer69> so that might work for all gtk programs
<tt_> soulsurfer69: okay, that doesn't sound so bad, but I was maybe thinking of something a bit more generic .. in a X startup file, maybe ?
<tt_> I might migrate away from kde, and still want it to work ..
<soulsurfer69> yeah i was thinking that too when i got this advice
<soulsurfer69> but since kubuntu uses kdm, i guess the  .xinitrc doesn't get called, so the only way that i was made aware of was the Autostart scripts
<soulsurfer69> but I'm sure there's a better way to set your LC_TIME
<tt_> soulsurfer69: right, right .. well, thanks for the advance. Seems to be a workable solution .. very few things in this world are optimal :-)
<soulsurfer69> yeah :) i did a quick search though and saw this http://mail.linux.ie/pipermail/ilug/2007-January/091596.html
<soulsurfer69> but i dont think it's the end-all either
<tt_> right .. well, putting it in the "global environment" might be the way to go ..
<abaddon> hi
<abaddon1> hi
<abaddon1> hello
<monak> hi)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<adi_> hi all
<adi_> how to mount a samsung mp3 player yp k3 in amarok 3.5.10
<adi_> I checked in adept and mtp files are instelled
<adi_> but amarok can't mount my mp3 player
<adi_> any help would be appreciated
<adi_> :)
<adi_> can anyone help please?
<adi_> I have this small issue mount samsung mp3 player with amarok
<adi_> mtp support are installed
<adi_> but still can't mount
<dwidmann> adi_: after you plug it in, you should get a popup asking what you want to do, say to open the folder, that should mount it and open a dolphin/konqueror so you can browse. Then try to work with it in Amarok.
<adi_> ok thanks
<adi_> I'll try
<adi_> :)
<mefisto__> adi_: maybe start amarok after it's mounted, if it still doesn't work
<adi_> no popup came up after I plug it
<adi_> I can't find it any where
<mefisto__> adi_: does it appear in media:/ in konqueror or dolphin?
<adi_> no
<adi_> in /media
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<adi_> I have just 2 partition winz and linux
<nevzat> hi
<adi_> nothing else
<ActionParsnip> adi_: ok and you wanna mount your ntfs partition?
<adi_> no
<nevzat> how install to tar.gz
<adi_> mount my mp3 player samsung ypk3
<adi_> with amarok
<ActionParsnip> nevzat: you unzip it then compile, what tar.gz do you have?
<adi_> in amarok the connect button under device doesnt do any thing
<nevzat> flash player
<ActionParsnip> adi_: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<adi_> also I put mount %d
<adi_> 1 sek
<adi_> no
<adi_> doesnt show up in fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> nevzat: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<adi_> should be some mount problem...
<ActionParsnip> adi_: that should show up the device, the system isnt seeing the device
<adi_> i think so.
<adi_> what can I do to mount it
<ActionParsnip> adi_: is there a way to set it to disk mode
<adi_> don't have any idea what disk mode is
<ActionParsnip> adi_: ive seen it on ipods
<ActionParsnip> adi_: let me see what the deal is
<adi_> what other apps are in kubuntu to deal with mpt devices
<adi_> ?
<ActionParsnip> adi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429935
<adi_> I remember that in some other distros gnome/xfce with i used gnomad2
<ActionParsnip> adi_: theres a guide there, MTP is proprietary but theres a korean firmware
<adi_> thanks im gonna read it
<ActionParsnip> adi_: you can use anything yuo want, there are thousands of WM
<ActionParsnip> adi_: i personally use fluxbox
<devsoul> how to install kde4.1 in kubuntu ?
<devsoul> http://maketecheasier.com/install-kde-41-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/07/31
<devsoul> like this ?
<ActionParsnip> devsoul: looks fine to me
<devsoul> i thing..
<devsoul> dont have problem if i have kde 3.5.9 and kde 4.1 ?
<mefisto__> devsoul: like this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<ActionParsnip> devsoul: not all apps are ported over to kde4 so you will have kde3.5 as well as kde4
<adi_> ok thanks
<devsoul> ahams
<ActionParsnip> devsoul: you will also have kde3.5 and kde4 apps for each so you may want to remove the kde3.5 versions of the apps that have made it over
<mefisto__> devsoul: one minor problem is you will have some kde4 and kde3 apps in kmenu, and it might be hard knowing which is which.
<devsoul> w0w
<devsoul> and better install version of kubuntu with kde4.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> devsoul: whichever you want
<devsoul> thanks
<devsoul> for help
<Hariharakadan> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Hariharakadan
<ubottu> Hariharakadan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Hariharakadan> Heya and Thank you very much. :)
<ActionParsnip> np :D
<Hariharakadan> Kinda wondering if there is a way to download Kubuntu but be able to pause it at certain marks for each day. Currently I am on a ISP with a limit of 700mb and it's very rough to download ISO's.
<Hariharakadan> Tried Ship It to but the CD came in damaged just looking for a way to get this great OS :)
<ActionParsnip> Hariharakadan: use the torrent
<mefisto__> Hariharakadan: you mean pause the download?
<Hariharakadan> Yea pause.
<ActionParsnip> Hariharakadan: you can pause torrents
<Hariharakadan> That's great news.
<Hariharakadan> Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> Hariharakadan: if you are on windows i recommnd bitlord
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Hariharakadan
<ubottu> Hariharakadan: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mefisto__> if you are on windows I also recommend kubuntu :)
<Hariharakadan> Yea currently stuck on Vista at the moment. Looking to fully migrate to Linux a MMO I play is currently under siege by currency sellers that plant trojan horses on various websites to hijack accounts.
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: what about kubuntu? do you use ktorrent or something else?
<Hariharakadan> Thank you all for the wonderful info. :)
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i use ktorrent personally
<vikku> hi
<vikku> When we do a ctrl-d on a putty (ssh access to a box), which signal does it generate?
<ActionParsnip> vikku: run xev and see what it says
<charolastra> hi there; trying to build GEGL (required for gimp 2.5) but get this error: "undefined reference to `gtk_init' although i've installed the libgtk2.0-dev package; any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> charolastra: sudo apt-get install gimp (?)
<charolastra> that's only 2.4
<ActionParsnip> thats because 2.4 is stable
<charolastra> usually the gimp team does an excelent job with making stable development releases
<ActionParsnip> charolastra: then itd be a stable release
<ActionParsnip> not dev
<ActionParsnip> charolastra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5875446#post5875446
<ActionParsnip> charolastra: http://dt.in.th/2008-04-15.gimp-2.5-compile.html
<vikku> When we do a ctrl-d on a putty (ssh access to a box), which signal does it generate?
<mackike> hola
<ActionParsnip> vikku: while ssh'd in run xev, then press your keys see what it does
<vikku> ActionParsnip: xev whats that
<Dragonath> why does my umask output 4 numbers instead of 3?
<mefisto__> vikku: xev will report keycodes etc when you press a key, move the mouse, click etc
<ActionParsnip> vikku: its a command line tool to get keycodes of keypresses
<vikku> mefisto__: how do i run it
<vikku> mefisto__: the xev
<ActionParsnip> vikku: its command line, type it in your prompt and press enter
<ActionParsnip> Dragonath: you have set the sticky bit
<Dragonath> ActionParsnip: it outputs 0022, I don't see how I have set anything
<Dragonath> there's no man entry either, which is puzzling
<doc_willis> 0022 is the default I thought.
<doc_willis> check /etc/profile - it sets it in there  from what i can tell
<Hariharakadan> Yay 34% done. Can't wait for tomorrow so I can finish the download. :)
<doc_willis> umask may be a built in command to the bash shell
<vikku> ActionParsnip: it seems to be event tester , it detects the keypressed but doesnt identify signal geneated when i do ctrl-d (logout)
<ActionParsnip> vikku: does it not show the scan code/
<vikku> ActionParsnip: there is Keycode ....cant identify scan code
<afeijo> Friday I installed kde4 64x on my machine, can I install kde3 now?
<ActionParsnip> !kde | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<afeijo> thanks
<afeijo> so much bugs on kde4 yet :(
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: no idea myself
<afeijo> you dont use kde4?
<dr_willis> Ive about given up on kde 4  for now.
<dr_willis> I dont find it useable
<afeijo> yeah, I need to insatll kde3 to have a safer place
<vikku> ActionParsnip: iam talking of Unix signal it (ctrl d ) generates
<vikku> ActionParsnip: not the scan codes based on keyboard matrix
<dr_willis> I recall a section of that Advaced bash scripting guide - discussg the signals
<dr_willis> but I dont use them much.
<Dolo>  anyone here use compiz know how to have a differnt wall paper on each desktop?
<dr_willis> try the compiz channel
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<skole> Hi! I have a problem accessing documents containing nowegian letters in the file name. This happened after I upgraded  to kubuntu 8.04 and KDE 4. I have tryed with changing the char set. Anyone?
<Dragonath> if umask is 077 does that mean files and dirs created would only be readable?
<||arifaX> ich stell mich grad zu dumm an. wo finde ich in konversation die einstellung, daß für die eingabezeile eine history gepflegt wirdß
<samy> Hallo?
<dyllan> hi all. Can someone tell me how i enable XDMCP in KDE4, i cant find the configuration application like "login window" for it?
<Denise> Hallo?
<phil_> hi
<Bono> hi
<phil_> how are yopu
<phil_> you
<Bono> any advice....should i run Q3 dedicated server on Ubuntu desktop or server edition ?
<phil_> anyone still there?
<vendentta> o
 * kalorin ponders the nick Axe2Grind
<kalorin> :)
<faileas> Bono: planning to do anything else with the box?
<vendentta> what a interesting thing it is !
<kalorin> I run the desktop for all my serving at home and stuff
 * kalorin shrugs
<phil_> scuza
<kalorin> same kernel
<Bono> no....just pure Q3 dedicated...with public IP
<faileas> ya
<kalorin> mostly going to matter if you want to do a lot of graphic intensive stuff
<faileas> Bono: either server or alt, IMO, if you don't want a GUI
<Bono> if it runs as a dedicated...i don`t need GUI ....i think so
<phil_> kubuntuboy
<Pici> The alternate install CD still installs the desktop packages.
<faileas> Pici: you have the option of a CLI only install IIRC
<faileas> my previous server was running that before i switched it to debian
<faileas> (no political reasons, just wanted to try it ;p)
<Bono> so ....can u tell me how did it run....?
<Bono> i mean .... no problems ?
<faileas> yeah
<faileas> wasn't a QIII server but ran like a champ on a fairly geriatric rig
 * faileas was using it for nx on a PIII 450 ;p
<faileas> initially it was non GUI though
<Bono> i intend to use it on P4 1,8Ghz 512mb ram as a box
<faileas> lol
<skole> I have upgraded to Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4. Now I can't access files with norwegian letters in the file name. The computer doesn't recognize them.
<skole> For example: M�te- og kursplan h�sten 2008.doc
<faileas> shouldn't be a problem ;p
<vendentta> last night my mp3 player cannot be recognised by gparted,vista,partiton magic,or xp livecd ,i got an answer that there was an hardware problem. then i left  it with its light on ,this morning the power is off ,then i tried gparted again .dramatically gparted showed it ,
<Bono> well...just one thing...when u install server edition....are u under GUI...or terminal ?
<faileas> terminal
<Bono> great
<faileas> why would a server need a GUI? ;p
<Bono> i suppose so :)
<kalorin> cause they're pretty and make for nice graphs :)
<Bono> haha
<kalorin> that's why I bothered with the gui
<tanazzo> ciao a tutti
<kalorin> of course my server is an opteron 165 box w/ pleanty of ram :)
<faileas> kalorin:  ;p
<faileas> LOL
<tanazzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vendentta> last night  i tried anything i can do ,it doesnt work at all .   isn't it interesting?
<faileas> my server.. is a piii 450 with 640 mb of ram ;p
<Bono> all the files i need to run Q3 server....i must take from ftp or ssh services....
<Bono> just a little more typing../
<tanazzo> \list
<faileas> Bono: or you can download it to a box with GUI, tar it up and upload it at one shot
<faileas> thats what i do a lot
 * faileas loves fish for that ;p
<vendentta> is there anyone who learn chemistry?
<Bono> faileas : u meant....on the other machine....that runs GUI or any other OS...then just upload it to the server ?
 * Bono thinks he is right! :)
<tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<faileas> boubbin: yeah
<faileas> er
<faileas> bono: yeah
<faileas> oops
<tanazzo> list
<universidad> español
<universidad> este canal es en español?
<cosmofield> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<afeijo> cool, I`m in kde3 ;) much better
<afeijo> but my Desktop now point to my home dir, cant remember where I can change that
<LjL> a hint on why might Amarok suck up a lot of my CPU, whether or not it's playing?
<afeijo> my alt+f2 isnt working
<dario_> what i've to install to see id3 tags and other relevant infos in mp3 files properties dialog? (Dolphin, KDE4, Kubuntu Hardy)
<afeijo> about my question, the answer is: System config > About me
<afeijo> :)
<flufficz> ich hab da mal eine frage bezüglich des upgrades von 7.10 auf 8.04
<flufficz> bitte privat melden
<universidad> como le hago para acceder automaticamente al canal español
<eagles0513875> !binary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary
<eagles0513875> are there any binary calculators available in repos
<eagles0513875> !de flufficz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de flufficz
<eagles0513875> !de | flufficz
<ubottu> flufficz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> !es | universidad
<ubottu> universidad: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flufficz> ok thx
<eagles0513875> flufficz: no prob
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I install koffice2 on intrepid?
<CPrgmSwR2> And why doesn't koffice install kofffice2 on intrepid
<Pici> !intrepid | CPrgmSwR2
<ubottu> CPrgmSwR2: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Pici> CPrgmSwR2: #ubuntu+1 please :)
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay thnx
<CPrgmSwR2> I figured out the answer to my own question
<CPrgmSwR2> intrepid is quite nice
<Glady> should I reboot?
<CPrgmSwR2> lol Glady.... what did you do
<Glady> I installed a lot of packages about mplayer and flv and vdr
<Glady> i didnt take any chance
<Glady> but it still doesnt work
<CPrgmSwR2> Did you try removing all the packages and re-installing them
<CPrgmSwR2> Was it working at some point also?
<Agent_bob> remove to purge ?     else not needed, simply reinstall
<Glady> I just installed them
<Glady> i wont remove and reinstall
<Glady> no way
<Glady> mpalyer seems to be fien on the command line
<CPrgmSwR2> I use kaffine
<CPrgmSwR2> it seems to work just fine
<Agent_bob> vlc ftw
<Glady> what is that
<Agent_bob> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<afeijo> hey, how can I make my ALF+F2 work again?
<CPrgmSwR2> for kde3 or for kde4?
<Rioting_pacifist> !cisco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco
<Rioting_pacifist> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<CPrgmSwR2> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<afeijo> my ALT+F2 isnt opening run window, what can I do?
<izzyb_> afeijo, what are you trying to run?
<afeijo> anything, I use it a lot
<Rioting_pacifist> afeijo kde3 or kde4?
<afeijo> 3
<izzyb_> hmm, I'm not sure whare that hotkey is set, but you could try alt-space for katapult
<afeijo> damn, no efect eather on alt+space
<izzyb_> that lets you run programs also, although I'm not sure how it finds them
<Rioting_pacifist> afeijo are you running kicker?
<afeijo> this was a kde4 x64 fresh install, I just installed kde3 as kde4 has too many bugs
<afeijo> feijo@guaiaca:~$ kicker
<afeijo> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<afeijo> should I kill it and rerun?
<izzyb_> afeijo, does alt-tab work?
<afeijo> yes
 * izzyb_ wonders if it's a broken alt key
<mefisto__> afeijo: does the run dialog work from the menu?
<izzyb_> k, then not
<afeijo> I can use run dialog from menu and right button on desktop
<afeijo> but I'm not fan to mouse, lol
<cangrejin> hola
<mefisto__> afeijo: so it's the shortcut that's not working
<izzyb_> afeijo, have you tried restarting x and see if the problem goes away?
<afeijo> mefisto__: reset shortcut on mouse and keyboard section?
<afeijo> izzyb_: its a brand new x, I restarted once with ctrl+alt+back
<mefisto__> afeijo: see what it's set to now
<izzyb_> hmm, strange.  sadly I have nothing more to suggest.  hopefully others will know more...
<afeijo> thanks izz
<afeijo> I'm checking my shortcuts
<Rioting_pacifist> afiestas: i think that means the system is working but your keybindings are wrong
<Rioting_pacifist> afeijo:  /usr/share/applications/kde/keys.desktop should show "Run Command" if thats there then perhaps kwin isnt your window manager
<mefisto__> afeijo: are you running compiz?
<afeijo> no
<afeijo> Rioting_pacifist: I dont have that applications folder
<Rioting_pacifist> well its under my "controll center" it may be called something else under "system settings"
<ogzy> what is the equivalent command at kubuntu for gnome-power-cmd.sh
<afeijo> Rioting_pacifist: I'm in the window with shortkut commands
<afeijo> the problem is I cant find run command on the list
<Rioting_pacifist> its under global shortcuts not application shortcuts
<mefisto__> afeijo: in shortcut schemes, global shortcuts. type "run" in the search field
<afeijo> found nothing :(
<afeijo> ops, found! its in my language
<afeijo> shortcut = win+r, damn
<afeijo> THANKS FOLKS!!! :d
<afeijo> what a great channel
<Agent_bob> yeah generally speaking this channel is almost human
<faileas> Agent_bob: i resemble that remark! ;p
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> ls /opt
<pal> how to install software from .dep packege?
<bascule> dpkg -i the.deb
<bascule> sudo dpkg -i the.deb
<pal> thanks
<Agent_bob> !filesystem | why are two major players, namely /usr/local and /var/lib not mentioned on this page?
<ubottu> why are two major players, namely /usr/local and /var/lib not mentioned on this page?: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<caleuche> hola a todos
<Agent_bob> to dos ?
<Agent_bob> caleuche speak english, no?
<caleuche> no, sorry
<caleuche> bye
<caleuche> take care
<Agent_bob> !es | caleuche
<ubottu> caleuche: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Authority> Does adept-manager support upgrading to an Intrepid alpha?
<Agent_bob> Authority apt does
<Agent_bob> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<pal> why when i installing skype reports error- wrong architecture, but skype 32 only, how to install it correctly?
<eagles0513875> im using http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p3 to help me setup dns is it necessary to open the root account or can i follow that how to  without opening up the root account
<Pici> eagles0513875: There is no need to do that, just use sudo -i  to get an interactive root session.
<eagles0513875> Pici: thanks didnt know that
<eagles0513875> that explains y i cant get permissions with vertain things lol
<administrator> HI
<administrator> Am unable to login into rooms
<administrator> anyone help me
<eagles0513875> Pici: i keep getting
<eagles0513875> No protocol specified
<eagles0513875> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<eagles0513875> and i did sudo -i
<eagles0513875> i need to edit my host file but i cannot
<Pici> eagles0513875: What command are you using to edit the file?
<eagles0513875> trying to access kate
<eagles0513875> or with sudo -i am i limited to using cli editors
<Agent_bob> !sudo | eagles0513875 good reading here
<ubottu> eagles0513875 good reading here: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Pici> eagles0513875: Open a different terminal to access kdesu, sudo -i doesnt know about your display.
<Agent_bob> !kdesudo | eagles0513875 good reading here also
<ubottu> eagles0513875 good reading here also: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eagles0513875> Agent_bob: i know
<administrator> Am unable to connect to channels
<Agent_bob> if you know, why are you asking ?
<eagles0513875> but for some reason when i try to issue a command with sudo it wont let me
<Pici> sudo -i  substitutes root's environment variable for your own.
<eagles0513875> Agent_bob: im having issues setting up dns
<eagles0513875> Pici: what u mean
<eagles0513875> *you
<administrator> anyone there
<administrator> hello
<Pici> administrator: yes, we see you.
<administrator> ok
<administrator> tks
<eagles0513875> i got it working now
<Agent_bob> administrator you are in #kubuntu channel now.
<administrator> How d i connect to other channels..........???
<faileas> administrator: /join #channel
<administrator> is this d only channel
<Agent_bob> administrator you can use command   /join #channel-name
<administrator> i.c...
<administrator> i dont c the channel option here...........   think something wrong with my host name
<Agent_bob> administrator    there are thousands of channels here on freenode.    i don't reccomend it, but a list can be generated with the  /list commane
<Agent_bob> command
<administrator> tried to change it but of no use
<Agent_bob> /help
<Agent_bob>  ^ like that
<Agent_bob> /say something      /say is a command.
<administrator> it says more traffic , may close the connection if speed is not enough
<Agent_bob> /join blah     /join is a command
<administrator> ok
<administrator> i.c..
<faileas> administrator: what channel are you looking for?
<Agent_bob> /me tried    <<< that will look like this...
 * Agent_bob tried
<Agent_bob> /me something    /me is a command
<izzyb_> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<administrator> cool
<humor> is anyone able to use cmake with PHONON using kubuntu's packages?
<humor> kde4 and phonon are installed in /usr/lib/kde4, so CMake is not able to find phonon.
<Agent_bob> whois is throwing a lot of    >>> Unknown AS number or IP network. Please upgrade this program.  <<< anyone have a cluebyfour to hit me with ?
<stdin> humor: should work fine. do you have kdelibs5-dev installed?
<stdin> humor: and libphonon-dev too
<humor> I have qt from 4.4.1-1ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 and libphonon-dev
<humor> stdin: is the problem just ppa1 packages?
<ico2> hi, I'm trying to make ubuntu boot from software raid. I eventually managed to make it install. I chrooted into it from the livecd, mount /boot and then installed mdadm which put mdadm in the initramfs. now I can manually assemble the array and boot after it drops me into a shell.   what I am currently trying to do is make it do this automatically. it doesn't seem to be detecting the array, so I've been having to specify the devices, I've been trying to modify
<ico2> the behaviour of the script in the initramfs to do this for me. I've been editing /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/mdadm and then running update-initramfs -u. is this correct? can anyone help me with this?
<ico2> *kubuntu
<Mcklaren> hi
<Agent_bob> ico2 that's the methood i would use.   you might edit /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init also.
<ico2> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll try that, brb
<Agent_bob> err !scripts/   but you know what i mean
 * Agent_bob neglected to point out that the methoods he chooses are often condemned by the others in here, as being "just plain stupid"...   ;/
<ico2> Agent_bob: hmmm, it seems my changes are having to effect at all. I tried putting exit at the top of init and it doesn't do it
<ico2> it's definitely recreating the initramfs, I deleted it in the middle to check that
<ico2> but it seems to be ignoring these scripts
<Agent_bob> you can't kill init  kernel will panic    that might be why your test failed.
<ico2> exactly
<ico2> it should have done something
<Agent_bob> try   echo boo  in place of exit
<ico2> good plan, just have to turn silent on so it isn't lost in the sea of kernel messages
<ico2> *quiet
<Agent_bob> or both
<ico2> ok, it's definitely not running
<Agent_bob> hmmmm...   it's not using initrd in place of initramfs   or  your's not editing the wrong one ?
<Agent_bob> your's  ?
<ico2> definitely using initramfs
<ico2> and there is only 1
<ico2> and it's definitely getting generated by update-initramfs
<Agent_bob> ico2 so you are saying that it's ignoring it's own files when generating a new image     </blinks>
<ico2> Agent_bob: stracing it shows it only opens /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf and the output file
 * ico2 goes to see what this config file contains
<ico2> nothing interesting
<ico2> this is off
<ico2> *odd
<Agent_bob> ico2 ummm hmmm i'm curious too.
<ico2> i'm not sure how this is possible
<Agent_bob> they have changed this stuff around,  i have /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf in place of your /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf
<ico2> oh
<ico2> my bad
<ico2> 1 moment
<ico2> it forks and i forgot to tell strace to follow it
<Agent_bob> but that conf file is not the issue i can tell you that without looking at it.
<gm04030276> ok...problem...my sound keeps dying. I was on with this problem a few days ago and someone told me to sudo alsa force-reload and that eventually worked...this time it didn't :(
<ico2> ok, it does read the file
<ico2> hmmm
<ico2> it's possible that it is reading an old version on boot
<Agent_bob> ico2 you can also mount the image file and look around in it   just to be sure what is there.
<Agent_bob> they will loop mount    sysfs i think
<Agent_bob> i haven't had to build one manually sense dapper
<bibstha> how do i callibrate my touch pad?
<bibstha> the taps are really lagging / slow
<Claymor1> I have a touchpad question too please.
<ico2> ok, it's in there, leads me to suspect that it is loading the wrong one
<ico2> perhaps it isn't getting written to disk before the VM runs? I've been unmounting the filesystem each time
<ico2> hmmm
<ico2> I'll try actually rebooting into it
<ico2> brb
<ico2> and cheers btw
<Agent_bob> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bibstha> lemme take a look
<Agent_bob> i'm not stopping you.
<Claymor1> thank you very much, been there already.  My question regards how to get the lappy to recognize either a PS2 Mouse (external), OR the touchpad. I'm quite a noob but I have RTFM a bit.
<Agent_bob> Claymor1 ps2 has to be plugged in when powered on.
<Claymor1> Hi  Agent_Bob, Cold reboot then?  I tried a restart.  ?
<Agent_bob> or at least i have never seen successful hotpluging of ps2.
<gm04030276> !a;sa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a;sa
<gm04030276> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> Claymor1 you may also need to add an input device in your xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure how automatic that is in your version of ubuntu
<Claymor1> Thanks Agent_Bob.  I'll look that over again and see if maybe I added it wrong.  Will do a cold boot too and see if maybe that is the issue. Then I'll report back.
<Claymor1> Thanks!
<Agent_bob> Claymor1 example only:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3486
<Agent_bob> ok,  i'm out for a spel.   jussi it's all yours  :)
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: sorry but I'm busy
<Agent_bob> or stdin   who ever.
<tanazzo> ciao a tutti
<tanazzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<martijn81> what was the name of that gui tool which one cvan use to cut pieces on an wav song?
<Tm_T> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<martijn81> yup, that was it!
<Tm_T> audacity anyway
<martijn81> thanks man
<Hariharakadan> I am curious. If I do a lot of pausing and resuming with this ISO download on bit torrent will it cause it to become corrupted? Also my service flakes out a lot.
<faileas> Hariharakadan: no. torrents will check for it
<Hariharakadan> Ah thank you. :)
<faileas> thats why they are better
<Hariharakadan> Didn't know. Kinda new to bit torrents. :)
<Hariharakadan> I like 'em every minute though.
<faileas> ;p
<faileas> best thing since sliced bread IMO ;p
<faileas> especially for large files
<Hariharakadan> Yea :)
<Hariharakadan> Back in the day I used to download Redhat ISOs on dialup. Took 2 weeks to find out it was corrupted when it finished ;p
<Hariharakadan> if+
<Hariharakadan> This upgrade to Hughes net is kinda worse then Dialup at times.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> connected through a router?
<Hariharakadan> Na, the modem acts as a router / modem. :/
<faileas> routers can choke on too many connections
<Hariharakadan> Also it cannot be modified on the customers side.
<faileas> might wanna mess around with the torrent client ;p
<Hariharakadan> There used to be a trick where you decommission / recommission the modem and it would reset your FAP for the day.
<Hariharakadan> That's about all I can really do with it.
<Hariharakadan> Might be able to finish the entire ISO at 3:00-6:00AM EST. That's the only time where the FAP doesn't count.
<pipetux> canal español?
<faileas> FAP?
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hariharakadan> Fair Access Policy. A download limit :/
<Hariharakadan> 700 MB to be exact.
<Hariharakadan> Seems to get smaller every year.
<pipetux> ok
<stdin> pausing/resuming a torrent shouldn't corrupt it, even if it ended up corrupted you can do a data integrity check and re-download the corrupt bits
<Hariharakadan> Ah thank you. :)
<Hariharakadan> Kinda new to burning ISO's to. Been stuck on Dialup for almost 6 years.
<faileas> XD
<faileas> you *could* order ubuntu disks
<faileas> bit of a wait, but very shiny
<Hariharakadan> Yea already did that and it came in damaged :/ Waiting on it but oh well might as well give this a shot.
<faileas> erf
<faileas> mine were in good shape every time
<Hariharakadan> er on a new one+
<faileas> pondering doing it when i upgrade from hardy
<Hariharakadan> Never put it in a computer till I got one that I could fully install it to as well. Did a CD check and only one file was damaged.
<Hariharakadan> Air blasted the drive and tried it again then it failed when it was installing.
<tim> i just installed kubuntu 8.04 x64 and i have a problem, when there ara 2 windows and ich click in the middle of the unactive, nocthing happens, i always need to click the bar on the top to activate a window
<Hariharakadan> Inspected the CD and around the edge it was scratched badly
<Hariharakadan> Like in to the paper side of it.
<Hariharakadan> Can't complain though it was free and it was worth a shot. :)
<mefisto__> tim: kde3?
<pixl77> join #amarok
<willson> hi
<willson> ciao
<willson> come va?
<stdin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<willson> ok
<zer0o> hi does anyone use veoh?
<amerigo> hello
<amerigo> #xubuntu
<eagles0513875> !hi | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Serva> Hi. Is there any utility in Kubuntu that I can use to keep reminders with an alarm?
<stdin> try kalarm
<Serva> okay
<eagles0513875> i have bind9 setup to connect to it i am goign to need to create a user account
<eagles0513875> !routing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-users.
<x_link> kConrol -> System Administration -> System Services.
<x_link> I can turn off programs there right? So that they won't autostart when I start my computer.
<stdin> x_link: yes, but don't disable anything unless you're sure you know what it is
<x_link> stdin: I want to disable bluetooth for example.
<x_link> It's my laptop.
<eagles0513875> stdin: do i need to restart my machine after setting up bind?
<eagles0513875> stdin: can you help me out bro
<eagles0513875> im getting rather frustrated
<eagles0513875> i have my server and all laptops connected via a router which has nat firewall enabled but i put my server on dmz so my guildies in WoW could access my vent server
<eagles0513875> my other machines on internal network are having issues seeing the server and i cannot get them to join the domain i setup
<olivier> Hi
<Phast> I'm really curious to know why the latest pidgin version has not hit the repos when it came out the end of August?
<olivier> I have a little problem with my wifi....May I find some support here ?
<Tm_T> Phast: in which repos?
<rickest> clear
<Phast> Any of them
<Tm_T> Phast: then it's there
<olivier> \undo
<Phast> Tm_T: what version do you see in the repos?
<Tm_T> Phast: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin
<Tm_T> pick your choice
<olivier> My laptop, in wifi, disconnect frequently
<Phast> Tm_T: Intrepid is the only one that lists the latest, I'm not using Intrepid
<Phast> I'm using Hardy
<Tm_T> Phast: exactly
<Phast> Isn't Hardy a LTS?
<Tm_T> Phast: Ubuntu doesn't bring new versions to stable release, otherwise it wouldn't stay stable
<Tm_T> Phast: yes
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: any idea to my issue
<Phast> So should it not have the current versions?
<Tm_T> Phast: not from Ubuntu repositories (;
<Tm_T> it can be obtained from other sources ofcourse
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: no, sorry
<Phast> Tm_T: that doesn't make sense, following that reasoning, why is Firefox 3.0.3 in the repos?
<Tm_T> Phast: bug fixes
<Phast> Which is what Pidgin 2.5.1 is
<Phast> but yet hardy only has 2.5.0
<Tm_T> Phast: in backports (aka unsupported)
<Phast> Ok let me ask this way, what's the difference between Firefox 3.0.2 and 3.0.3 and Pidgin 2.5.0 and 2.5.1?
<Tm_T> or more precise, not supported by canonical
<Tm_T> Phast: no idea, you ask from wrong person
<Tm_T> Phast: better to make wish in launchpad.net
<Pici> Packages are only updated for the following reasons: 1) Fixes for security vulnerabilities. 2) Other high-impact bug fixes, for example those which cause data loss 3) Very conservative, unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks
 * Pici writes up a factoid.
<Tm_T> Pici: danke sehr
<Phast> Pici: from pidgin's site (and a bug that affects me) "# Fix a crash that could appear with AIM buddy tooltips. "
<Phast> I just can't understand the difference
<Tm_T> Phast: perhaps package maintainer isn't knowing this
<Phast> oh?
<Phast> would that just be a bug report or do you have to contact some other way
<Tm_T> bug/wish in launchpad
<Claymor1> Hey if Bob is here, I solved my touchpad problem.  Thanks for your help.
<Claymor1> Guess not - Good guy thanks Bob.
<olivier_> am I back ?
<MrKennie> seems so
<olivier_> ;-)   youhou..!!!!
<speeedy> нужна помощь
<speeedy> в первые поставил ubuntu
<speeedy> как установить видео драйвер.
<speeedy> ?
<eagles0513875> !ru | speeedy
<ubottu> speeedy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joshuajtl> hey folks I need to use a virtual machine to run windows, any recommendations?
<tekteen> vmware?
<TeLLuS> or virtualbox
<joshuajtl> k thx
<BraveSpear> Does ~./kde/Autostart start its items in any particular order? Alphabetical, perhaps?
<tekteen> probably Alphabetical
<tekteen> I like to have 1 program there
<tekteen> 1 script to call all programs needed
<tekteen> in the correct order
<bernhardubuntu> Kann ich eine Frage stellen?
<bernhardubuntu> Wie melde ich mich in Kopete mit einem neuen Account an?
<Tm_T> !de | bernhardubuntu
<ubottu> bernhardubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bernhardubuntu> danke vielmal
<Tm_T> bernhardubuntu: whole world doesn't speak deutch (;)
<george_> ?
<olivier_>  /msg NickServ ubuntoil Dscsbrf0
<olivier_> flute
<ubuntoil> Hi....I don't get it....How do I register my name ??
<PhilRod>  /msg NickServ help
<ubuntoil>  /msg NickServ help
<ubuntoil>  NickServ help
<PhilRod> without the space at the beginning
<ubuntoil> I'm so sorry, I'm such a newb in IRC....
<ubuntoil> NickServ help
<Pici> ubuntoil: you need the slash though
<Pici> ubuntoil: and /msg
<Pici> Further help in #freenode :)
<haakonn_> all the gtk apps i use (firefox, eclipse) look very ugly, like gtk 1.0 ugly. how can i make them use a better gtk theme, perhaps the ubuntu default?
<ubuntoil> and If I wanna create a login ??
<eagles0513875> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<eagles0513875> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<eagles0513875> !portscanner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portscanner
<eagles0513875> !port scanner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port scanner
<Pici> !info nmap | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 988 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<eagles0513875> Pici: ty just went to repo to find it lol
<ubuntoil> hello fellows
<ubuntoil> test
<tekteen> failed
<sorush20> chatzilla
<sorush20> hi am I able to install kubuntu 32 bit and then upgrade to kde4? I ask because I'm unable to write a good cd for the installtion it is always corrupted.
<ubuntoil> sorry guys, but that's my first IRC chat and I do it with pidgin....
<ubuntoil> I'm very excited
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> konversation is still beter
<tekteen> better*
<sorush20> help please
<tekteen> uh
<tekteen> sorry
<tekteen> did not see the question
<tekteen> short answer: yes
<Tm_T> sorush20: yes you can
<icelab> hi people, has somebody let work konqueror 3.5 on kubuntu 7.04 whit flash file like you tube??
<sorush20> Tm_T: dose that mean I have change the repositories?
<sorush20> can I use wubi to do this instead?
<Tm_T> sorush20: no, but you might like to get newest stuff and then yes you would like to add some repositories
<ubuntoil> tekteen yeah but I don't want to have 2 clients opened same time
<tekteen> ok
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: bitlbee (;
<ubuntoil> Tm_T: ??
<Tm_T> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> !find bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find bitlbee
<Tm_T> gah, sorry
<Tm_T> bitlbee - An IRC to other chat networks gateway
<sorush20> why is it that I can not write a good iso please.. I have downloaded kde4 kubuntu for 32bit then checked the sum check its good.. then burned it with nero and varified the the data and its good.. but when it comes to checking the cd when I boot from it I get 21 files that have error.. I have burned at 4 speed the driver is a new dvd rw.. samsung.. my computer 2gb ram.. cpu 3800 athlon
<sorush20> any idea what the problme could be  ?
<tekteen> sorush20: do you write it as an iso?
<tekteen> open it up in windows
<sorush20> are there less 64bit programs than 32 bit programs?
<tekteen> do you see 1 file on the disk?
<tekteen> not really
<tekteen> I think skype might only have a 32bit ver
<sorush20> is the kubuntu kde remix always giving errors?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> which is why I am trying to diagnose it
<tekteen> open the cd in windows
<tekteen> do you see 1 or more files on it?
<ubuntoil> Tm_T: ok but why ?? I mean in terms of function....
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: to have everything in one application
<tekteen> sorush20: thinking about it. try #kubuntu-kde4. They know alot
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: bitlbee brings IM chats to your IRC client
<ubuntoil> including: msn, gtalk, IM and ICQ ??
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: yes
<ubuntoil> Tm_T: and compared to pidgin..?
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: you can use konversation then
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: or irssi or anything you like, even pidgin with it I believe
<ubuntoil> but I mean right now, I'm using pidgin...
<poon> [Mass Message]
<Tm_T> ubuntoil: sure, if you like it, you can use it
<ubuntoil> Tm_T: ok ok ;-)
<icelab> anybody use konqueror to see flash file like you tube??
<mjonk> hejsa
<jussi01> !dk | mjonk
<ubottu> mjonk: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<jussi01> !anyone | icelab
<ubottu> icelab: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jussi01> icelab: however, I do...
<icelab> sorry for my english peraps is better someone?? right
<icelab> .-))
<jussi01> icelab: whats the problem?
<icelab> jussi01: i'm not able whit the 3.5.6 see the file flash
<icelab> i have the right plugin
<icelab> but konqueror do not work proplely
<jussi01> icelab: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jussi01> !info konqueror-nsplugins
<ubottu> konqueror-nsplugins (source: kdebase): Netscape plugin support for Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 173 kB, installed size 448 kB
<jussi01> icelab: also, try installing that^^
<icelab> the version of kubuntu is 7.04 and
<icelab> if i do not remember well, there isnt
<jussi01> icelab: oh, Im not sure about that on feisty
<BraveSpear> anyone know a way to customize kpdf to remove the menus?
<icelab> brave: hit ctrl+m to appare and disappare
<ScorpKing> hi guys. why do i get "You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section." on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633981 even after i logged in? i'd like to add something there
<jussi01> ScorpKing: ask in #ubuntuforums :)
<ScorpKing> ah ok. thanks jussi01:)
<icelab> BraveSpear: it's work??
<rudi_> hi
<icelab> hi
<mefisto__> I alternate between 2 different mirrors in sources.list depending on which is faster at the time, or sometimes one will have a file missing or corrupted. I'm wondering can I have both mirrors listed in sources.list so I won't have to switch between the two
<xjohnthomasx> hey i need help -- my kubuntu 8.04 fresh install keeps hanging on boot.. during that bar loading screen.. i dont kno how to fix.. it worked a few times, and now it's just hanging
<xjohnthomasx> anyone around here?
<BraveSpear> icelab: yes, that worked thanks
<xjohnthomasx> icelab: can you help with my issue?
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: try booting without the splash screen and see what's happening when the boot process stops
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: how?
<xjohnthomasx> how do i do that man?
<mefisto__> at the grub boot menu, press "e" to edit the menu item you're booting, and remove "splash" from the kernel line
<mefisto__> eg, this line -->  kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic root=UUID=0b528250-97b3-427b-b182-58da289af0b6 ro splash
<xjohnthomasx> ok ill try now
<xjohnthomasx> 1 sec
<xjohnthomasx> should i do 'recovery mode'?
<mefisto__> no, just do a normal boot, but remove the "splash" part, then press enter, then press "b" to boot the changes you made. there are instructions at the bottom of the screen while you're doing it
<xjohnthomasx> k it's going.. we'll see
<xjohnthomasx> it's doing loading please wait.. and it's not going further..
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: I should have said remove "quiet" too
<zabbadapp> a second (PATA) HD that is rarely used (just backup of files) refuses to spin down ... hdparm -y /dev/sda will spin it down, but only for a few seconds. What is accessing it?
<xjohnthomasx> restart the whole thing delete splash and quiet somewhere? ok ill try
<mefisto__> and maybe replace "quiet" with "verbose" to get as much info as you can
<xjohnthomasx> k.. right now it's stopping at eth0: rtl 8168c/8111c...
<xjohnthomasx> the wireless was actually working fine back in the installation tho..
<xjohnthomasx> and iw as relalys uprprised and happy about that becuse i ve always had such trouble with ndiwsrapper and everything.. and this one worked out of the box..
<biopod> hi, after removing compiz from kubuntu 8.04 (runing kde 3.5) Kwin stops loading on login in. any way I can fix it?
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: you see?
<rgreening> look for a file compizasWM
<rgreening> remove it (I believe). It gets left behind and shouldn't if you purge rather than remove the package
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: do you have an ethernet cable plugged in? and is the wireless named eth0?
<rgreening> it's probably in $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM
<rgreening> biopod^
<biopod> thanks rgreening, what about compizrc ?
<xjohnthomasx> wireless
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: wireless
<rgreening> biopod: that shouldn't matter.
<biopod> rgreening:  ok, thanks.
<rgreening> np
<sotirispaf> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sotirispaf> how are you penguin guys
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: do you have a livecd?
<xjohnthomasx> yes
<{tux}> guys anyone in mood to help me on sth />
<{tux}> ?
<mefisto__> you could boot from livecd, then mount your hard disk partition and look at the log files in /var/log to see if you can find what's stopping the boot
<{tux}> how do i merge my partitions?
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: how do i do that
<xjohnthomasx> cant i see var/log in recovery mode?
<{tux}> guys just a small help ????a program to merge my two partitions :)
<mefisto__> does it boot in recovery mode?
<xjohnthomasx> no, stopped at some point.. eth0.. rtl8168c..
<mefisto__> did anything change before this started happening?
<mefisto__> do you have an old kernel in grub menu you could try booting from?
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: i have no idea
<izzyb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xjohnthomasx> now the live cd is pausing too
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: seems like it might be a hardware issue
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: eth0 is usually an ethernet port
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: selecting safe graphics mode, and entering live cd with that, it works and doesnt hang..
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: now in live cd.. what now?
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: make a directory to mount the hard disk
<mefisto__> eg sudo mkdir /media/disk
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: they're all visible in dolphin
<vge> interesting, last time i was here was Nov 2007 and still running the same distro, must be somekind of personal record
<mefisto__> you mean it's mounted already somewhere?
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: i can see all the partitions of the install in dolphin.. /, /home, /usr, /var, /tmp
<xjohnthomasx> etc.
<xjohnthomasx> what am i supposed to do
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: that's just the livecd I think. look in media:/ in dolphin to see if your hard disk is there
<xjohnthomasx> yes, i see all the disks in media
<xjohnthomasx> i see the var/log
<xjohnthomasx> what am i lookin for in there?
<vge> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vge> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: not too sure, maybe kern.log or syslog ? maybe someone else knows more than me
<vge> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xjohnthomasx> vge: you an expert?
<xjohnthomasx> i see kern.log.. what do i want to look in there?
<vge> about what?
<xjohnthomasx> my new install 8.04 keeps hanging on boot
<xjohnthomasx> i dont kno what to do
<xjohnthomasx> it worked a few times. i did the recommended 65+ program update. then i reboot. now it hangs at the load splash, same point always.
<vge> hmm, have u checked the logs as mentioned?
<mefisto__> vge: it's hanging at eth0
<xjohnthomasx> vge: where/how? Im in var/log right now, but i have no clue what im looking for
<mefisto__> vge: can you help with which logs to look at?
<xjohnthomasx> vge: can you help just through to a solution too? : )
<vge> well, u can tail them all and check which seems familiar
<vge> try boot and syslog?
<vge> and how does it hang?
<xjohnthomasx> just sort of freezes, i guess..
<xjohnthomasx> im in syslog.. i dont know what im lookin at /for
<xjohnthomasx> boot.log had "nothing has been loaded"
<vge> have you tried disabling the eth0 at startup if that indeed is your problem?
<xjohnthomasx> how?
<xjohnthomasx> no
<xjohnthomasx> and how do i turn it back on? i dont want to mess up the wireless settings. they were working well.. without anyndiswrapper crap or headache either.. which i had to do other installations previously..
<vge> cd /etc/network/interfaces on that file comment out the line starting with "auto (# in front)
<vge> turning it back on would be removing the comment and doing "/etc/init.d networking restart" or reboot
<besitzer> slm
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: and once you've done that, you might want to disable the splash again to see if the boot messages are any different
<vge> and the boot messages are indeed located in syslog, you can pastebin the content of that file if you wanna let us look that file
<xjohnthomasx> it's pausing now just before where that eht0 would be
<mefisto__> or maybe just the end of that file if it's really long
<eagles0513875> night
<sorush20> hi
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: ideas?
<xjohnthomasx> vge: ideas?
<sorush20> just wanted to say that I am unable to burn a good iso please help.. Im' burning slow and fast..
<sorush20> but the same problme
<sorush20> I've checked the sum check before and after burn okay.. but when it comes to checking for errors on the boot cd its not working
<tekteen> sorush20, what is a "good iso"
<tekteen> ok
<sorush20> error free kubuntu disk]
<sorush20> please help
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: maybe pastebin /var/log/syslog and see if someone can figure it out?
<tekteen> sorush20, you were using the kderemix disk, right? why not use the other and then see if that one works (down/burn/hash ok)
<sorush20> I've used kderemix and normal too..
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: maybe turn it off, pull out the power cord, wait a minute or too, then try another boot. you never know :)
<xjohnthomasx> vge: another question.. when installing java sun package, it goes to a confirmation dialog, but through adept i can't do that.. so what do i do? or is there some other pakcage ncessary brfore accessing the confirmation dialogus?
<tekteen> neither have burned and hashed ok?
<sorush20> as I say data verification of iso and after burn is okay but not when I test the disc using the on-disc utilit
<tekteen> are you sure your cdrom drive works?
<xjohnthomasx> wait a min... wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<xjohnthomasx> now i just restarted the kubuntu, and it just magically wrked
<xjohnthomasx> right into the normal install..
<xjohnthomasx> vge: wil you pm me?
<tekteen> sorush20, I have no idea
<sorush20> tekteen: my cdrom driver.. its a generic dvd rw
<vge> xjohnthomasx: im not registered on this network
<tekteen> sorush20, I have no idea
<xjohnthomasx> vge: hit me on aim .. same name
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: might be an early sign of hardware problems
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: it's a totally new purchase..
<vge> aim is for US users mostly, iw never used it ;)
<xjohnthomasx> mefisto__: it's  refurb hp pavilion elite..
<xjohnthomasx> completely new hd too
<vge> xjohnthomasx: you can run the installation from commandline
<mefisto__> xjohnthomasx: don't forget to enable your eth0
<sorush20> any ideas guys
<mefisto__> sorush20: do you have another pc you can test the disk with?
<ubuntoil1> whoami ?
<dr_Willis> [ubuntoil1] (n=olivier[ubuntoil1] (n=olivier@65-183-133-146-dhcp.burlingtontelecom.net): purple@65-183-133-146-dhcp.burlingtontelecom.net): purple
<ubuntoil1> dr_Willis: how you do that ??
<dr_Willis>  /whois command
<dr_Willis> or right click on a guys nick and look at the info
<sorush20> I tested it on another computer and its fine what could the problem be
<mefisto__> sorush20: the drive. misaligned laser probably. how old is it?
<sorush20> like 3 weeks old
<Agent_bob> yep warn plumb out
<ubuntoil> I have some trouble to identify
<ubuntoil> if I do /msg NickServ identify mylogin mypasswrd that should work ??
<sorush20> its this
<sorush20> Field	Value
<sorush20> Driver Description	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> ubuntoil /msg NickServ identify password
<ubuntoil> Agent_bob: and my login ??
<Agent_bob> /msg nickserv help identify
<ubuntoil> ok
<sorush20> apparently I have to upgrade the firmware.. which I'm doing now..
<zer0o> User wikikde_kdewiki already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections ---> i get it as an error message, what does it mean??
<sorush20> that has to be done only once right?
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: yeah.
<Agent_bob> zer0o means the user limit is set too low
<mefisto__> unless you need to do another upgrade
<zer0o> Agent_bob: what is that?
<zer0o> i dunno at all
<Agent_bob> zer0o what exactly are you doing ?   and where ?    and how for that matter ?
<zer0o> was trying to see how to log in with invisible status using msn client kopete
<zer0o> apparently there's no way cuz itz bugged and doesnt work too well
<dr_Willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Agent_bob> zer0o well any irc server can have limits as well as all channels having limits.   i don't know squat about msn. or yahoo execpt "asl"   that's all i know about that.
<mefisto__> zer0o: I have problems with msn in kopete occasionally, and when I switch connection to "use HTTP method" it works ok
<Agent_bob> zer0o there you go   ^   try that.
<zer0o> mefisto__: can u explain better?
 * dr_Willis guesses theres a 'connections' setting/tab that has a check box.
<ubuntoil> Hi
<ubuntoil> I still have some issues with my wifi....
<Agent_bob> or menu
<ubuntoil> my connexion is very unstable
<mefisto__> zer0o: right-click the msn butterfly icon in kopete, properties. then in connection tab, tick "use HTTP method"
<ubuntoil> my dist. is kubuntu 8.04, my computer is a macbook pro
<ubuntoil> I use the madwifi driver
<zer0o> mefiso__: and by doing that i'll be able to log in with invisible status?
<mefisto__> zer0o: don't know. I've never used invisible status. I just know sometimes msn gets flaky
<zer0o> and by doing this its better ok
<mefisto__> zer0o: well the problem I usually have is it just won't connect at all, but switching to HTTP allows me to connect
<mefisto__> zer0o: I just tried connecting with HTTP method, and invisible seems to work
<zer0o> ok
<zer0o> thanks
<olivier> does anyone has the same issue ??
<Agent_bob> olivier yes i often have that issue.  i enter an itc channel and ask something that makes no sense to others.   but i think there is a solution....
<Agent_bob> olivier i mean   "WHAT ISSUE?"
<olivier> Agent_bob: sorry...:-( in fact I'm ubuntoil
<Agent_bob> ok now that makes sense.
<olivier> and i talked about my wifi issue previously
<Agent_bob> see there was a solution to that first problem.
<Agent_bob> olivier and sorry i don't have any wireless hardware so no experance with wifi.
<olivier> Agent_bob: well actually that would be easier if I could connect with the same nickname all the time...
<olivier> Agent_bob: BRB
<Agent_bob> yes.   i understand that.     a registered name can be "ghost"'d so as to release it to your irc client each time you connect.    you can /msg nickserv help register   and /msg nickserv help ghost    for details on that.
<Agent_bob> he'll be back.  but i wont know who he is...
<rage_> hi.. anyone have a Canon MF3200 series printer?
<_2> now we'll be even.
<ubuntoil> got it...!!!!
<ubuntoil> anyway...my wifi is still unstable
<ubuntoil> may I ask a question??
<ubuntoil> can I save all my conversation automaticaly ??
<_2> turn on logging in your client
<_2> also note that the entire channel is logged
<_2> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubuntoil> !log
<physicsduck> Any real people in here?
<_2> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntoil> okayyyy, three years of log...!!!
<ubuntoil> huge
<ubuntoil> ubottu: may I ask some lines to be removed ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<_2> woops  not what i meant to happen.
<ubuntoil> _2: may I ask some lines to be removed ??
<nalioth> _2 yes?
<_2> ubuntoil i just accidently posted the entire list of people that might be able to do that
<_2> nalioth sorry  i miscued the bot.
<nalioth> ok, and?
<ubuntoil> _2: ??
<_2> ubuntoil ask nalioth
<ubuntoil> nalioth: may I ask some lines to be removed ??
<nalioth> lines of what?
<ubuntoil> of the log of this channel...
<ubuntoil> nalioth: of the log of this channel...
<master_> Over skype, I just got a message saying that Windows requires immediate attention.  I have been infected with a virus and must immediately install and run this certain repair utility...
<master_> Wow.. So kubuntu can get window viruses...
<ubuntoil> master_: I love these B^%&%$t messages
<ubuntoil> master_: they don't even take care of your operating system, just assume that you might be a win$$ user
<master_> It's not so bad when it's a hot girl.  But once, I thought it was until the other user said he thought I was a nice woman...
<nalioth> ubuntoil: freenode does not keep logs
<ubuntoil> nalioth: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/30/%23kubuntu.html
<nalioth> ubuntoil: you'd have to ask the 338 people in here
<nalioth> i'm afraid your info is out in the open
<ubuntoil> nalioth: my password is in clear there...
<ubuntoil> how do I change it ??
<nalioth> so change it  /msg nickserv set password NEWPASS
<physicsduck> anyone here good with data recovery?
#kubuntu 2008-10-01
<physicsduck> I'm working on a client machine and have a MacOS drive plugged in via USB and need a way to unlock the files. Any help?
<ubuntoil> done
<devo> what's a really good p2p program for linux?
<_2> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ubuntoil> devo: amule
<devo> thnx i'll give that a shot
<physicsduck> any help on the unlocking mac files?
<ubuntoil> devo: edonkey and kad network, works fine
<kristi__> I am a bit of a noob to Ubuntu, (I have the most recent version of Kubuntu) and want to change my boot menu so that kernel generic is first, right now server is first which doesn't boot my sound drivers correctly... any help?
<_2> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2> last link "might" have what you want.  if not come back and i'll walk you through it.
<_2> if i can remember what a "menu.lst" looks like, that is.
<_2> wonder if my server has one...
<ubuntoil> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> nope no /boot there either
<kristi__> I read through that link earlier, and it is helpful in making windows boot first (but I have Vista ech!) but not changing between the 4 ubuntu kernels
<_2> kristi__ same basic idea for what ever you want to be first.
<ubuntoil> kristi__: or just remove windows ;-)
<_2> or that ^  :)
<kristi__> I have been into menu.lst, right now ubuntu boots first, which I want, but I have a generic kernel and a server kernel and the generic is what i want on top. right now server is
<kristi__> In menu.lst there are no values to change for those 4 ubuntu kernels, just linux, vista, or xp
<devo> how do i uninstall a program in the terminal???
<_2> kristi__ in short.   there is a keyword (which i don't off hand remember, bootdefault maybe) which you set to a number starting with 0    and the entry that you want to be the default you either move to that posision or set the count to it's location.   you can "reorder" the automaticly generated section  but it's not sticky.
<_2> devo sudo apt-get remove blah
<kristi__> okay. I know what you are talking about, and I tried to do that, but the only things it lets me change is which OS (Vista, Linux, XP) is first, it doesn't let me change the different Kubuntu options. I'll keep googling it. Thanks though
<traian> helo all
<_2> devo you technecally uninstall it,  it's already installed, so you have to remove it and then it will be uninstalled
<_2> you cant
<_2> kristi__ pastebin your menu.lst   and i'll show you.
<kristi__> paste the whole page?
<_2> not here.
<_2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<traian> anyone know how i can fix kontact, Kopete, kget ? it just stoped working and when runing in terminal it hangs a lot then,all it says is ERROR: Communication problem with kontact, it probably crashed.
<devo> thnx
<_2> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<_2> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<LjL> !info pastebinit
<kristi__> neither do I
<kristi__> i copied, pasted, and clicked Paste! not what?! =)
<_2> but there should be a note on that in the !paste/!pastebin infonode   ^
<_2> kristi__ give me the url ?
<kristi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52647/
<kristi__> oh shit that is handy!!
<kristi__> haha i get it now!
<_2> kristi__ ok look at line 14 of your file.   set that to 2 and it should make the generic kernel the default.
<_2> kristi__ as i said,  it counts starting with 0 ...
<kristi__> Right, I got that part, and was able to keep windows from booting first, but last time I tried it didn't change a thing. Re booting. Thanks for your help hope it worked.
<adi_> hi all
<_2> kristi__ you can test without booting
<adi_> have a small issue
<traian> hi
<akos> hi all
<kristi__> how?
<akos> anyone on intrepid here?
<akos> i'm stuck with samba config
<_2> kristi__ you open a terminal and enter# grub
<adi_> can't mount  samsung mp3 player on kubuntu
<_2> and some command in the grub shell,   i think it's  "loadmenu"   but not sure.
<adi_> while I can in ubuntu and managed with gnomad2
<traian> anyone know how i can fix kontact, Kopete, kget ? it just stoped working and when runing in terminal it hangs a lot then,all it says is ERROR: Communication problem with kontact, it probably crashed ?
<adi_> what can I do?
<_2> kristi__ the  "help" command in the grub shell knows.
<kristi__> nothing happened
<_2> kristi__ meaning ?
<adi_> amarok dont mount samsung mp3 player
<adi_> and fdisk -l dont show anything
<kristi__> I typed in # grub and it did nothing
<_2> with the # ?
<kristi__> I am sure I am doing something very wrong
<kristi__> yeah
<_2> or without ?
<kristi__> oh
<kristi__> no with #
<_2> heh...    :)))
<kristi__> nope still nothing
<_2> to bash # means ignor what follows.   i used # to indicate the command started there.
<_2> i.e.    "grub"      is the command to issue
<kristi__> never mind apparently it takes a long time ;)
<kristi__> I got that now
<kristi__> thanks for your help, I mostly just google my problems - don't use konversation much
<Glady> oh
<_2> anyway,  i took the time to learn about grub,  but can't use it, so i forgot most of what i learned.
<_2> kristi__ anytime.  that's why we gather here.
<kristi__> okay now i got
<kristi__> [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For
<kristi__>          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command
<kristi__>          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<kristi__>          completions of a device/filename. ]
<kristi__> grub>
<kristi__> woah
<kristi__> i just messed that up
<kristi__> but i think you get the point
<_2> yep.
<kristi__> okay so what do I do now
<_2> and in that grub shell type # help          <<< with out the #
<_2> and see what the command is to load the menu
<_2> err i think you may have to set the root first    # root (hd0,5)
<carlos> root
<_2> then the loadmenu or what ever it is.
<_2> carlos root what ?
<kristi__> okay.... i have no clue http://paste.ubuntu.com/52653/
<_2> configfile maybe ?   i really don't recall.
<kristi__> invalid device
<_2> for # root (hd0,5)
<_2> ?
<kristi__> yes
<_2> well i got that from your pastebin.  it should be correct ?
<_2> 131 root            (hd0,5)
<_2> 137 root            (hd0,5)
<kristi__> okay I think I am just going to re boot see if it works since that only takes about 1 minute and i have spent like 5 trying to understand how this works ;) will return to tell you if it is all good!
<_2> ok.
<_2> heh but it's safer to learn how to test a boot loader from within a running system than try a reboot and discover you have borked your boot loader   ;/
<_2> then again who am i to insist on doing something in a more reasonable manor.   i tend to not use things like swap, partitions, filesystems, and graphic user interfaces.
 * _2 </shrugs>
<_2> don't worry, i wont repost that.
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Why is Kubuntu still there when I removed it?
<x_link> sudo aptitude purge firefox-3.0
<kristi_> <_2> menu list is the same order, but generic is highlighted! Thanks!
<x_link> And then:
<x_link> sudo aptitude purge firefox-2.0
<x_link> Then I removed .mozilla from my home-dir "show hidden files"
<x_link> Can somebody tell me that?
<_2> x_link s'plain ??
<_2> kristi_ umm yes, like i said at first, you can "reorder" it but it's not sticky.   what we did should be sticky.
<x_link> _2: I fixed it now.
<_2> fixed what i wonder ???
<kristi_> This works fine, I achieved what I wanted which is to not have to sit and watch my computer while it boots up and try to beat the clock choosing a different kernel!
<_2> pfft.    some people are hard to stand under.
<_2> kristi_ correct.     and welcome.
<kristi_> Thank you, hopefully we won't talk again - since hopefully soon I will be able to understand how to fix this sort of thing on my own =p getting there!!!!!
<_2> kristi  heh, not likely.    the more you learn the more questions you have.
<_2> admitedly i need to revisit grub   i'm still not sure i remember how to load the menu.lst from the grub shell
<ryans> So there's life today?
<ryans> Ok, anyone here who has experience with Linux on laptops?
<_2> ryans i have a tosheba satilite  with linux on /dev/sda   does that count ?
<ryans> ^^; I'll take that.
<_2> or am i excluded from this poll ?
<ryans> I have some odd problems
<ryans> I have an HP pavilion ze4145 that seems to freeze when I try to play a dlash animation and when it is using it'sbattery.
<ign0ramus> ryans: does upgrading to Flash 10 solve the issue?
<ryans> There's a 10 now?
<ign0ramus> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_091508.tar.gz
<ign0ramus> ryans: its a release candidate, but miles ahead of buggy Flash 9, imho
<ign0ramus> ryans: if you choose to install it, make sure to uninstall existing flash first
<ryans> Like always.
<ign0ramus> right. :)
<ign0ramus> ryans: it supports wmode as well as V4L2 (webcams on Flash now!)
<ryans> I also was going to note I'm using a wireless card.
<ryans> Pcmia Linksys wpc54g with ndiswrapper.
<ign0ramus> ryans: well, lets start by seeing if it's a flash issue
<ryans> right.
<ryans> Gonna be a while..The battery is charging
<ign0ramus> ryans: can't hurt, and you can always go back if you so choose
<ryans> Yeppers
<ign0ramus> You can always check up on Flash for Linux here: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<dr_Willis> only issue i had with flash 10 - was some sites  limited 'feature' because they dident think i had the latest flash, (which was to say. i dident have the latest flash 9)
<ign0ramus> Flash is essential for internet browsing, and it's been pretty terrible for so long.  I'm glad we're finally getting some notice
<ign0ramus> dr_Willis: yeah, i know CNN had that
<ign0ramus> dr_Willis: I'm not sure if it's fixed in the latest release
<ryans> It was a pain to get to work on my 64bit machine.
<ign0ramus> The newest RC for Flash is from 09-15
<ryans> Guessing this is a bash script?
<ign0ramus> ryans: there's always this: http://www.queleimporta.com/how-to-install-flash-10-rc-on-ubuntu-64-bits-with-2-clicks/en/
<ign0ramus> ryans: yeah, simple ./ script
<ign0ramus> installs to /home/user/.mozilla
<Socceroos> hello all
<cy> sup?
<ign0ramus> its kind of wonky if you use Opera, though.  or at least in my experience.
<_2> i used to use flash back in the 80's
<cy> dude wtf i cant get java on ppc dapper =((
<ryans> I sound like I kknow what the heck I'm doing. ^^;
<mneptok> ign0ramus: that's ... ugly.
<Socceroos> ﻿question: when plugging in a projector into my laptop with KDE4, does it automatically detect and configure it?
<ign0ramus> mneptok: i know. 64bit is never pretty ;)
<cy> i hate it.
<mneptok> ign0ramus: it goes beyond that. unsigned packages. outdated libraries ...
<cy> just want flash etc rawrr
<mneptok> cy: Java was a closed project when Dapper was released. use something more current, and i think there may be PPC JRE builds.
<ryans> I actually just figuredout what files to shove into the plkugins directory in 64bit linux.
<cy> i messed with my mac harddrive and made it ubuntu and i really want mac back, is there any way?
<dr_Willis> cy,  Huh?
<dr_Willis> You can always delete/repartition the hard drives
<cy> i meant to partition my hd but i accidentally deleted it
<dr_Willis> The OS_X installer should partition a hard drive  I imagine.
<cy> huh?
<MrKennie> cy: you want to recover the deleted partition?
<mneptok> cy: your Mac install is gone. you'll need to reinstall OSX if you want to use it.
<cy> yess
<cy> with the disk?
<ign0ramus> cy: yes
<cy> dang
<cy> gr
<mneptok> cy: OSX on PPC hardware is a dead end.
<ign0ramus> cy: you deleted all Mac OS off the HDD... how else did you expect it to get back on there?
<cy> yeah i found this out lol
<_2> anyone know off hand where exactly a partition table is ?
<dr_Willis> I have OS-X on an old PPC mac. :)
<cy> i didnt know what i was doing
<dr_Willis> its sitting in the closet.
<cy> yeah i have an eMac =P
<_2> seeing that i don't have partitions i can't just look and see ????
<_2> oh wait i do have one disk that is partitioned.   if i can find which box it's in.
<miri> hello
<cy> is there ANY way at all to get OSX for free?
<dr_Willis> cy,  yes.,
<dr_Willis> cy,  and its not legal. :)
<favro> buy a mac?
<MrKennie> and ot here
<dr_Willis> thats the legal way.
<_2> but you can get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<dr_Willis> actually One can buy OS-X in the stores
<trpr> i thought he owned a mac. if it had os-x on it originally, i would assume it came w/ install disk
 * ign0ramus groans
<dr_Willis> Apple at one time had their older OS's avail for download.. but not sure if they ever did that with OS-X for ppc or not.
<ign0ramus> cy: where's your install disc?
<jake_> where have i travelled accidentally?
<jake_> hello?
<mneptok> jake_: 1863. long live the Union!
<_2> !welcome | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * mneptok whistles "The Battle Hymn Of The Republic"
<jake_> this is kinda creepy but whatever.
<jake_> mh hmmm hm mmm emmmm hmmm nanananahnah
<_2> mneptok stop trollin'.   and whistle dixey
<_2> and don't correct the spelling,  sotherners wont notice.
 * dr_Willis rises again!
<jake_> okay
<mneptok> _2: "Southerners"
<_2> see you blue it.
<_2> :)
<dr_Willis> blu
<dr_Willis> :)
<_2> oh /
<dr_Willis> Potatoe
<Glady> tomatoe
<TheCLok> yeah boy
<trpr> poor dan
<TheCLok> i changed my name
<TheCLok> *simplicity
<_2> hehhe.
<_2> like we didn't see that.... -:- jake_ is now known as TheCLok
<TheCLok> perfection
<_2> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<cy> no it didnt come with disk.. and how would i reinstall a disk? if i put it in and staarted up would it just install or would i have to do some gay sudo-apt poopfuck lol
<favro> !ohmy | cy
<ubottu> cy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_2> potty mouth.
<cy> m sorry
<cy> i'M*
<favro> np :)
<TheCLok> ew censorship is for the ignorant.
<TheCLok> im out
<dr_Willis> So is swareing
<_2> even more so
<MrKennie> :)
<dr_Willis> 'spittings nasty, but i know somthing worse!'
<dr_Willis> :)
<_2> slobbering ?
<tekteen> the problem is, censorship (of cursing) is considered stupid because you are fighting stupidity.
<cy> nice
<dr_Willis> 'fight fire with fire'
<cy> well put
 * dr_Willis is fighting the  inane use of 'dirty words' that add nothing to the actual conversation.
<dr_Willis> :)
<favro> it wasn't censorship - just a request
 * trpr litters his phrases with needless expletive
<cy> yeah
<cy> im sorry for causing trouble =( i feel awful..
<tekteen> cy, it is **** yeah
<cy> huH?
<tekteen> np
<trpr> i spit too
<_2> is it weakend again already ?      i haven't seen this channel so  off topic and get by with it in ages.
<tekteen> lol
<_2> not complaining mind you.
<Glady> yes weird
<Glady> i think there is a plot
<dr_Willis> sounds like a bash.org quote
<tekteen> no one is asking a question
<tekteen> what else do we do
<tekteen> I am stuck at home all day with chickenpox
<dr_Willis> go to #windows and ask support questions..
<_2> tekteen in my experance "we get scolded"
<_2> :)
<cy> so does anyone know of any way to get java or flash on ppc dapper?
<dr_Willis> Thats what you get for  hanging out with Chickens.
<tekteen> teen + chickenpox = BAD!!!
<dr_Willis> teen+mumps = very bad.
 * tekteen goes to get vacine NOW
<dr_Willis> teen+computer+irc =  The worse!
<tekteen> :-|
<tekteen> :-P
<_2> o.O
<dr_Willis> teen+car =  The worseerist
<dr_Willis> :)
<tekteen> YEAH
<tekteen> daddy can I have the keys to the car
<tekteen> :-D
<ryans> Hrm, and having more issues getting the script working
<dr_Willis> What script?
<_2> script ?
<ryans> Wont ID where I want flash to get installed.
<ryans> The flash install script
<ryans> Where am I sappose to put the isntall anywats?
<ryans> *anyways
<dr_Willis> local user could install to /home/username/.mozilla cant they?
<tekteen> ryans, what version of kubuntu?
<ryans> HH.
<tekteen> HH = Hardy?
<_2> hoary hedghog ?
<ryans> Oh yeah the .mozzilla.
<ryans> Yes tekteen.
<dr_Willis> Hibernating Hippo!
<dr_Willis> :)
<ryans> Hardy Haron. ^^:
<_2> there have been two HH's already
<tekteen> HUNGRY HIPPO
<ryans> Sorry forgot there's 2 versions with HH
<dr_Willis> They need to start naming them after Single Cell organisms!
<ryans> Heh
<dr_Willis> Alpha Amoeba!
<dr_Willis> Beta Botulism.
<_2> single cell orgasims ?
<ryans> How about starship classes?
<_2> </blinks>
<dr_Willis> Colorull Cryptsporidium
<dr_Willis> :)
<_2> i think i need new glasses.
<tekteen> dr_will, where do you work?
<tekteen> Are you an M.D?
<dr_Willis> I work for Chrysler.
<favro> !tab | tekteen
<ubottu> tekteen: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_Willis> in a factory. :) reparing Muti Million Doller machines.
<dr_Willis> that all seem to run windows 95.
<tekteen> nice
<tekteen> lol
<dr_Willis> but i repair the machines.. Not the elctrical parts
<tekteen> favro, thanks
<favro> np
<_2> i heard that M.D.'s go to school three years to learn how to do their job and nine years to learn how much to charge for it...  ;/
 * tekteen will never be a M.D., TOO MUCH SCHOOL
<_2> of course i think i heard it on a flintstones cartoon
<dr_Willis> FLintstone Cigirette comercial   http://www.evtv1.com/player.aspx?itemnum=2325
<dr_Willis> :)
<cahuez> hello..!
<NickPresta> hi | cahuez
<cahuez> hiya..
<NickPresta> darn
<NickPresta> lol
<NickPresta> hows it going?
<cahuez> just a question, is good to work a 64 bit ubuntu in a Intel Quad Core 6600 box..!?
<NickPresta> cahuez, what do you mean good? It is possible, yes
<cahuez> i mean, will it work fine in a box like that: Intel Quad Core 6600 ..
<cahuez> or better choose a 32 bit distro..!?
<cahuez> i'm not sure if a Intel Quad Core 6600 can work 64 bit registers and stuff..!
<NickPresta> Q6600 is 64-bit, yeah.
<gm04030276> Q6600's run 64bit linux...I have 3 doing so...but I didn't see all of what you where asking so that may not answer it
<MrKennie> I run 64bit on my Core 2 duo
<NickPresta> How much RAM do you have?
<dr_willis> Most all mondern cpus are 64bit now a dayts. :)
<dr_willis> unless ya get the really really low end things..
 * _2 is very afraid that he is about to do another one of those "never do this's"  ;/
<cahuez> is a partner which i'm advicing and has 4gb ram and a nvidia video card..
<dr_willis> 4gb of ram exactly -  if using 32bit - you may lose access to 'some' of the ram.
<gm04030276> they will want 64 bit to access the 4th GB of ram then
<NickPresta> cahuez, he may find a benefit with a 64-bit system. I don't know exactly what sort of problems still exist with 64-bit systems (flash, etc)
<_2> or a big mem kernel
<dr_willis> 64bit is getting better all the time. I imagine in a year. it will be the perfered.
<favro> !64flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64flash
<favro> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cahuez> yeap, a big 4gb ram but is doesn' is a issue for linux at all..
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<_2> BluesKaj
<_2> ok. now i'm sure i'm about to loooose data.    this is bad.
<gm04030276> :( why so?
<cahuez> 4gb of ram is a laaargee ram for some proprietary os's..
<_2> gm04030276  cause i have no place large enough to backup me hda
<gm04030276> It will be standard in a few years...just like two is now and one was before
<gm04030276> _2: O dear
<dr_willis> My new laptop (a mid range model) came with 4gb ram.
<dr_willis> desktop came with 3gb.
<gm04030276> _2: I just about managed to off load what should have been 1TB of data and ended up actually only like 700 or 800GB when I brought it back to a nice 4 disk raid 5 array :)
<dr_willis> So i imagine in a year. 4gb will be very common.
<dr_willis> and once they start gettng 64bit windows being common, it will get higher.
 * _2 wonders if more than 2g ram is actually useful at this point tho
<gm04030276> dr_willis: Cool. My desktop systems i built myself so they all have two...well one has 4 another none and the other two one but originally all two! and laptops where 768MB, 2GB and one bought today for new company has two
<dr_willis> It is for my games. :) and torrents while i play games..
<NickPresta> _2, for most things, I say no
<NickPresta> Most games aren't ram intensive anyways
<dr_willis> They are drive/load intensive.. so ram = cache
<NickPresta> for the extra 50 bucks for 2GB of quality RAM, you might as well upgrade your process or video card to the next price point
<_2> NickPresta yeah cause i ran kubuntu on a p1 with 64m ram and no swap     so ram is not a shortage in most cases.
<dr_willis> Ram is about the easiest thing to upgrade.  If you can fit your hands in the case.
<gm04030276> lol
<NickPresta> I've hit my swap once or twice in the last 2 years I've had 2GB of RAM. In Windows, that's another story...
<ryans> Ram be maxed out on this sysem.
<gm04030276> you don't even have to see into the case...well to take it out anyway...
<ryans> Er system
<gm04030276> webmin says....using 1.22GB atm and im not doing much more than this and web browsing
<dr_willis> It seems the video cards are always over the ram these days.. :(
<dr_willis> or so close to it.. ya gotta pull too much junk to get to the ram
<NickPresta> gm04030276, 1.22GB of RAM used for IRC and browser? What?
<ryans> Indeed..The vidcards are even more important then cpus these days.
<_2> gm04030276 then webmin is probably measuring the cached and alocated
<NickPresta> gm04030276, free -m
<_2> Memory Used/Total Percent: 27/502 MB (5%)
<_2> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<gm04030276> well i have about 40 tabs open in two firefox windows...
<_2> my usage atm   ^
<NickPresta> _2, you know your setup is special though ;)
<dr_willis> gm04030276,  that means flash is taking up 90% of your ram then. :)
<ryans> O.o; _2 how the heck do you have it that low?
<_2> ryans ummm idk.
<NickPresta> My average RAM usage for daily tasks, which mean XChat, Amarok, Pidgin, and Konsole, plus Konqueror and KDE4 is ~400MB of RAM. If I close all my apps and just have a blank desktop, I'm sure I get < 300MB used
<gm04030276> free says 3805/3881 used
<ryans> about 00MBs?
<_2> ryans actually that's high
<gm04030276> and 0/3812 swap
<ryans> ern100mb
<NickPresta> gm04030276, look at the +/- line after it
<ryans> Damn Keyboard..
<gm04030276> oh...used:1234, free 2647
<_2> ryans my server running same setup but idling says this...
<_2> Memory Used/Total Percent: 7/123 MB (5%)
<_2> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<_2> that's obviously without x running there ^
<NickPresta> My X usage is ~90MB right now. =(
<_2> 3d ?
<ryans> How the heck do you turn off the obnoxious ache anyways?
<NickPresta> yep
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3519
<ryans> *cache
<tohdi> olá
<ryans> If I could remove the physical chache from memory I could get about 300 megs back
<tohdi> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<NickPresta> _2, Memory Used/Total Percent: 410/2026 MB (20%), No swap used.
<NickPresta> !es | tohdi
<ubottu> tohdi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tohdi> anybody could help me ?
<ubuntu> pode dizer
<cahuez> tohdi, hello..
<tohdi> bom, tenho um modem vivo USB U893 e consegui a proeza de me conectar com ele, mas não consigo acessar a net através de um avegador como o konqueror, por exemplo
<NickPresta> tohdi, English Only
<tohdi> oh, sorry
<NickPresta> tohdi, whats the problem?
<tohdi> so, i have some problems with my modem pci
<tohdi> The model is a U893 from lexicom, i've connected with him
<_2> NickPresta cool.    i have noticed that the more memory you have the more is eaten but grimlins...    i have never seen a system under about 5%...   now that wouldn't seem odd but take that server i posted at 5% = 7m    i can add another stick to it making it 256m and reboot and it will still be at about 5%   but it's now 14~15m   and i know for a fact that nothing is actually using more ram...   i think that a small % is used by the
<_2> but/by
<NickPresta> _2, yeah. I noticed that too on my laptop, which only has 256 ram
<jaakkome_> So how is KDE4 coming along?
<ryans> Looks like Vista...Is that a good omen?
<dr_willis> jaakkome_,  the more i use kde4.. the more i start using gnome...
<jaakkome_> mmh
<ryans> I'm still  using KDE 3.
<DreadKnight> jaakkome_: it's great man
<NickPresta> jaakkome_, KDE 4.1.1 is awesome
<dr_willis> because it comes witgh a darkish theme?
<Agent_bob> dr_willis heh.  that bad ?
<dr_willis> I dont find kde4 to even be useable for my 'minimal daily' needs
<NickPresta> dr_willis, really? Which version?
<DreadKnight> i use kde4 all the time
<DreadKnight> rock solid stable
<dr_willis> 4.1.1 i think. I installed it from the ppa stuff the other day
<NickPresta> Same, KDE 4 beta might have been very rough around the edge but since I've been using 4.1, its been nothing but good - no crashes, no nothing.
<dr_willis> DreadKnight,  i would have to say its about as stable as a  MashedPotatoe house built on a Jello foundation, in an Earthquake here.
<dr_willis> On my laptop. :)
<DreadKnight> dr_willis: had more issues with gnome and kde3
<NickPresta> dr_willis, *shrug*. I found it fairly stable on my laptop, using an older version of KDE 4
<ryans> Oh flash 10 installed.
<dr_willis> I cant recall gnome or kde 3 crashing on me lately.
<Agent_bob> dr_willis mashed potatoe house on jello  will stand an earthquake better than glass house on solid rock...
<NickPresta> dr_willis, kde 3 is still good (and I believe .10 made it even stabler. I just love KDE 4 now, especially when using Konqueror as a browser...
 * DreadKnight wished gnome guys would forget daydreaming about gtk+ v3 and just go with QT; still need for app rewritten, but better licence :P
<DreadKnight> s*
<ryans> Well if I can do a side install with 4.1.1 and 3 I might try it...
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<DreadKnight> ryans: you can
<Agent_bob> read that         ^
<jaakkome_> well, I've been very happy with kubuntu / kde3, as a new linux user... I've written some small programs for myself in python, and now I'd like to give them GUI:s... I'd need KDE4 to use Pyqt4 / eric4, right?
<Agent_bob> right
<jaakkome_> mmh, maybe it's just the fact that I tried it out at 4.00 and was horrified, but something seems to be putting me off that
<jaakkome_> l
<BluesKaj> yup 4 turned me away too , it was awful :)
<NickPresta> I, too, felt sort of disappointed with KDE 4.0 beta but then I went back to 3 for a while. I then just started using 4 since 4.1 and I'm happy again. Give it another shot :)
<Agent_bob> i think i have it.   if i  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1 count=1024  then run lilo it should blank sector 0 and reinstall the boot loader ?
<ryans> Hrrrm the repo 404s.
<Agent_bob> anyone know any reason not to run that on a disk with valuable data on it ???    ;/
<chalcedony> does anyone know of any programs for KDE that will enable it to use gtk in all aplications?
<Agent_bob> kde uses qt
<jaakkome_> Yeah, I guess I'll try both the current kde4 and gnome out for a while before I decide if I'll start looking into pyqt or pygtk for my needs
<jaakkome_> I guess I'm just a bit change-resistant is all :]
<chalcedony> Agent_bob: so it can't use gtk ?
<chalcedony> on most things they can add files .. but not this ?
<jaakkome_> chalcedony, what exactly are you trying to do?
<chalcedony> jaakkome_: someone asked me for help.. i came to the source
<jaakkome_> this is the source?
<Agent_bob> jaakkome_ "<chalcedony> does anyone know of any programs for KDE that will enable it to use gtk in all aplications?"  <<<
<Agent_bob> chalcedony i'm not a kde expert.   but to the best of my knowledge, it simply doesn't work that way.   kde uses qt.     maybe someone else can help with more info.
<chalcedony> ok no problem .. he left but if i see him again i'll tell him to look at qt
<Agent_bob> gnome uses gtk="gnome tool kit"
<jaakkome_> you can run programs using gtk in kde too, of course
<chalcedony> my husband is able to get our HP printer to work fine with kde.. i can't get it myself in gnome..my son did but he can't explain it to me
<Agent_bob> jaakkome_ yeah gtk apps.
<Agent_bob> i'll have to reboot my server/gateway  so i'm out for a few and may not be back today...  ;/
<Agent_bob> depends on how bad the damage is.
<chalcedony> good luck :)
<corinth> I'd like to create Konqueror shortcuts similar to those I'm used to in Firefox (for example, shift+enter adds www.[text].net). Anyone know how to do this?
<onix> guys im a real noob to linux but im trying.. whats the uninstall command?
<onix> something like sudo autoremove or something like that
<AWolf> bah, nickserv...
<mazi> Hola
<onix> yo mazi
<mazi> que hay
<nejode> onix: sudo apt-get remove package_name
<NickPresta> Does anyone know why Aptitude is not standard in Kubuntu?
<stdin> NickPresta: what do you mean?
<NickPresta> stdin, I never see anyone suggest using aptitude. Why doesn't Aptitude get any love? =(
<AWolf> small snippet of advice saught... baught a 250gb 2.5inch usb hard drive, booted into gparted, set 20gb ntfs, 223gb ext3, formatted both, rebooted into kubuntu, went to a shell, cd`d to my ext3 partition, sudo mkdir software, sudo chmod 666 software, as normal user, cd software... permission denied...
<stdin> NickPresta: it's mostly a personal preference as to what you use. aptitude is slightly more advanced than apt-get though, so people suggest that first
<AWolf> oh yeah, alse tried chown alpha ./software
<AWolf> and as alpha again no access
<stdin> AWolf: you need the executable bit set on directories in order to access/look in them
<AWolf> so chmod 777 then? (universal access is needed for this drive)
<stdin> 777 for directories if you want everyone to have full access, yes
<stdin> look at the permissions for /tmp for example, though that's 2777 rather than just 777 (0777)
<stdin> erm, actually it's 4777
<AWolf> weee :) works just fine...
<zeta> hi
<zeta> dont know what I m doing
<stdin> neither do we unless you tell us what you're trying to do
<zeta> sorry Im a newbie and dont know what this is except a chat program
<corinth> Any way to enable forward/backward browsing via my forward/back buttons on my mouse in Konqueror?
<stdin> zeta: ok :) You're on a thing called IRC (Internet Relay Chat) on a server called Freenode. we use this channel (room) for live Kubuntu support
<zeta> ok so its not just a general chit chat thing,it s only for getting help with ubuntu?
<stdin> zeta: this channel is for support, but we have #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat. and this server has many other channel for many other projects (not just K/Ubuntu)
<stdin> to join another channel you type in '/join #channel-name', that should open another tab or window for that channel
<zeta> thank you. well when I decide where to start with the questions ,I ll be glad to return and ask for help
<xjohnthomasx> hi guys, i installed a fresh 8.04.. and it installs and the runs fine. i do a kubuntu-restriced-drivers install, and then i reboot, and then it always hangs in the bootup and wont boot.
<xjohnthomasx> why is that? help????
<Socceroos> ﻿xjohnthomasx: does it give you any specific errors during boot?
<xjohnthomasx> no, just hangs
<AWolf> I`m gonna meander off and start backing up, many thanks stdin for pushing me in the right direction :)
<BluesKaj> xjohnthomasx, did you install a previous driver before the restricted one , if so you have to uninstall the previous driver first then the restricted.
<nejode> xjohnthomasx: remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot line so you can see were it hangs
<xjohnthomasx> nope.. it was the first package beyond the initial install that i installed
<xjohnthomasx> it hangs just before the eth0 rtl8186 something
<Socceroos> nejode: may need to take him through that.
<Socceroos> ie, show him how
<xjohnthomasx> i did that
<xjohnthomasx> and it hangs there.. right before eth0 rtl8186 or something
<nejode> that's a network card
<BluesKaj> ok , what's the monitor configuration, plugnplay ..look in system settings/monitor and display
<xjohnthomasx> yup it's my wireless card
<xjohnthomasx> you asking me?
<xjohnthomasx> monitor?
<nejode> rtl means Realtek
<xjohnthomasx> yeah it's the driver/chip of the on board wireless card
<Socceroos> BluesKaj: he can't boot.
<BluesKaj> ok, NM
<nejode> ¿laptop?
<xjohnthomasx> Socceroos: what swhould i do?
<nejode> xjohnthomasx: ¿laptop?
<xjohnthomasx> no desk
<xjohnthomasx> desktop
<nejode> pull out the wireless card and try,,, trial and error
<xjohnthomasx> 8.04 64bit.. on a new hp pavilion elite 9150f
<xjohnthomasx> i cant pull it out
<xjohnthomasx> the wireles works fine initially
<xjohnthomasx> only after the restricted is installed does it hang on boot
<nejode> it's not compatible with the new driver maybe
<Socceroos> well, I'm not exactly sure what the issue is. so my thoughts would be to either 1) boot using live cd, mount your / partition and have a look at what your log files are saying or 2) re-install kubuntu and avoid the restricted-drivers package.
<nejode> realtek provides driver for linix
<xjohnthomasx> Socceroos: i need the restricted drivers for flash and what not
<nejode> *linux
<xjohnthomasx> i can do 1, but i need guidance with that.. dont kno what im looking for..
<xjohnthomasx> i will do that
<xjohnthomasx> one sec.. boot with live cd..
<Socceroos> you can install flash and whatnot without installing the entire package
<nejode> is there a kubuntu-resticted-drivers package?
<nejode> isn't it "kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Socceroos> there is also the restricted-manager
<xjohnthomasx> btw, live cd only boots without hanging when i use now live cd try kubuntu with safe graphics mode..
<Socceroos> ok
<Socceroos> so it may be a video driver issue
<BluesKaj> that's whay I mentioned the monitor
<Socceroos> yeah
<ubuntoil> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ubuntoil> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xjohnthomasx> ok im in the live cd
<xjohnthomasx> Socceroos: what now
<wt> hello, everyone
<tekteen> hi
<wt> Is it normal for the boot splash screen to lock up my Dell 1420 laptop?
<wt> This is on Ibex.
<tekteen> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<wt> Thanks for the help
<tekteen> np
<niall> woot! i finally got both my monitors working
<tekteen> anyone know how to create an array of char arrays in C?
<tekteen> offtopic lol
<stdin> tekteen: ask in -offtopic then
<ryans> I know arrays in Js but not C.
<smarty> what up guys... I d/l'd 4.1 and when I rebooted after install, all my icons are gone as well as the "start" menu. I am unable to navigate anywhere... any ideas on fixes?
<wt> smarty: hardy or ibex?
<smarty> hardy
<ryans> You should beable to add it back in.
<wt> the 4.1 for hardy doesn't use your KDE3 configuration at all
<smarty> no, i mean I had 4.0 before installing 4.1
<wt> oh
<smarty> i was processing all through 4.0 at one point, sorry bout that
<wt> well...the 4.1 packages really did a number on my system when I went to upgrade to ibex
<wt> hmmm....I didn't have much luck with the hardy 4.1 packages
<smarty> haha, okay...
<smarty> thanks
<stdin> smarty: if you right-click on the desktop do you get a menu with "Add panel" ?
<smarty> i cant right-click. thats the problem :(
<stdin> does alt-f2 bring up the run dialog?
<smarty> all i can access is whatever i had shut the computer down with (firefox and Konsol)
<smarty> nope
<stdin> try, in konsole, putting in "mv ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc.bak" then "kdeinit4_wrapper plasma"
<smarty> ah, okay.. let me copy that down and give it a try
<smarty> mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/aakash/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc.bak'
<smarty> what did i do wrong :)
<smarty> oh nvm
<stdin> spaces are important ;)
<smarty> stdin: do i just execute "kdeinit4_wrapper plasma" ?
<smarty> (as a command)
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> it should run plasma in the way it "expects" to be run
<smarty> let's give that a shot, be right back. (thanks for the help though)
<asd_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryans> Alright, time to see if flash 10 will freeze my system.
<ryans> So far so good
<smarty> ok back, im right now running on 4.1
<smarty> and did everything you said
<smarty> but it seems that plasma keeps crashing
<ryans> _2 are you still online?
<stdin> smarek: try moving (or removing) ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and try starting plasma again. sometimes the old config can conflict for some reason
<smarty> AH HA!!!!!!!!!
<smarty> I LOVE YOU STDIN!
<stdin> it's usually either plasmarc or plasma-appletsrc that make plasma crash
<smarty> thank you soooo much
<stdin> no problem :)
<smarty> stdin: is it possible to manually shift around the widgets on  a panel?
<silverfida> hi all
<stdin> smarty: if you click the little plasma icon on the right-most side of the panel you should be able to drag the widgets around
<bittin> 7wi90
<smarty> im an idiot. thank you once again
<stdin> it's new in 4.1, so it's not surprising you didn't know about it
<smarty> :)
<silverfida> may i ask how to install two folders that came out of a tar.gz
<stdin> tar.gz is just a compressed archive (like .zip), how you install whatever's in it depends on what's in it
<stdin> there's usually some "README" or "INSTALL" file with instructions
<silverfida> no just two folders that are supposed to be drivers for WLAN
<silverfida> one is module and the other is wpa_supplicant
<silverfida> i've been trying for a few days now... im about to give it up.
<stdin> I don't know, my wifi card just worked. have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<silverfida> i tried reading them... they made no sense
<silverfida> they confused me
<smarty> generally, drivers for built in LAN cards are compatible with Windows
<silverfida> one i got is a pci, its a d-link dwl-g510 ver c2
<silverfida> ubuntu sees it, but it says its a ralink rev b2 or something
<mr---t-> silverfida: this site has a link to drivers for i thttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<mr---t-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<mr---t-> says it's hard to compile though
<silverfida> thank you for the links.... and yes you bet its hard!!  ive been trying for days now
<mr---t-> with the driver listed in the link?
<silverfida> i down loaded 4 drivers claiming to be for the card i got.
<silverfida> the one in the link is broken
<xjohnthomasx> Socceroos: WHAT DO I DO to check the logs?? i dont kno what im looking for
<silverfida> how to insert the the 2 files that came out of the tar.gz?
<silverfida> too bad there's no "up-date driver" like in windows.
<Socceroos> ﻿xjohnthomasx: are you still around?
<sorush4> Hi how do I add myself to sudo?
<sorush4> I think I have an sudo file in my home directory should I delete that ?
<stdin> sorush4: are you the only user on the system?
<silverfida> yes i am the only one.  do you think it wont work on 64bit system?
<silverfida> sorry... i thought that was for me.
<mr---t-> Jucato:  did you try the experiment you gave me?
<VanessaE> KDE has stopped automounting USB devices on my box, but I can mount manually (e.g. my external hard disk/enclosure). How do I fix this?
<silverfida> thank all that helped.
<silverfida> bye
<GabrielVieira> There is any KDE black theme that don't put the default (usually white) background of a page a dark color?
<boozer> what conference?
<boozer> what conference?
<boozer> what conference?
<boozer> what conference?
<boozer> what conference?
<silverfida> where's the device manager in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<xjohnthomasx> Socceroos:
<xjohnthomasx> you there?
<xjohnthomasx> how am i supposed to figure out what is going wrong?
<smarty> how do i install/apply a .skz widget?
<smarty> (running 4.1
<smarty> nevermind
<administrator> hey all
<administrator> for whatever reason, ndiswrapper will only find networks after i install the windows driver, and before i reboot
<administrator> at which point, if i want it to successfully scan for networks, i need to uninstall the windows driver, reboot, and reinstall the windows driver
<administrator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/264340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264340 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper:  cant scan for networks after first reboot post-install" [Undecided,New]
<administrator> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097289.0
<administrator> i dont know why its still listed as new, its actually a few weeks old
<kevin_> hello..............can anyone tell me how to  find out if I  have a "intel ethernet hardware supported by the e 1000 e driver (Intel GigE) I want to use teh live  cd for intrepid ibex?
<administrator> sudo lspci -v
<administrator> kevin_: then just look for it
<kevin_> thanks admin, I am loooking now
<administrator> or try sudo lspci -vv |grep -i ethernet
<chrisruls00> can someone point me to a guide about x11vnc?
<administrator> google says http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565
<kevin_> Intel Corporation 82562V 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02) this looks like I am ok
<kevin_> thanks for your hellp  mr Admin.
<pc_> ayuda kubuntu
<pc_> 8..04
<chrisruls00> I was hoping for a more general guide. What I want to do Is use ssh tunneling to start x11vnc the way I want. I can already do that but only if I logged in before I left my computer and if the user I log-into on ssh is the same user. I want to be able to sart x11vnc on a disblay that isn't up yet and to have the kdm log-in screen come up.
<pc_> ayuda kubuntu 8.04
 * onix test
<onix> test
<smarty> im trying to switch my plasma theme, and i cannot seem to find the "name=default" portion to change in ~/.kde4/apps/config/plasmarc
<ray__> ??
<stdin> smarek: right click the desktop -> Desktop Settings
<smarty> ahaha okay thanks yet again
<boozer> what conference?
<boozer> what conference?
<ronnie_> has any found a big difference in switching from 8.04 to kde 4.1.1?,  wondering if I should wait for 8.10 instead?
<ronnie_> in performance i mean = )    read it's supposely 30% faster?
<ronnie_> hello?...tap..tap..tap....is this thing on?  hehe
<administrator> anyone else ever notice that ndiswrapper + xp module only finds networks till you reboot.  afterwards i need to uninstall driver, reboot, reinstall driver, then i can scan for networks again...  until i reboot
<administrator> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097289.0  <---  i made a post about it
<||arifaX> Hi, I want to use a ppd file for my printer. OpenPrinting Database says I should use postscript with a ppd (I already got that ppd) how to configure that one right?
<hellhound> can someone help me get a wifi setup?  I have been following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560 but not being able to connect to my access point
<||arifaX> hellhound: i have hardy here and the wlan with the broadcom worked out of the box (after downloading the drivers via the restricted drivers) nearly all down automatically. maybe you should make sure, that this howto is not outdated?
<hellhound> ok let me make sure i have that installed
<latexink> hello all.. anyone wanna help an Ubuntu n00b with something simple?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I will pay money for anyone who makes a printbill package
<sorush20> for hardy
<hellhound> ||arifaX: it is still not wireless info in knetworkmanager
<||arifaX> hellhound: what computer? did you start wireless (maybe some key on your notebook or a switch?)
<||arifaX> Can someone help me to install a printer and its ppd file on kubuntu?
<hellhound> ||arifaX: it is a dv5000 under manual configuration it has dhcp check but shows the wrong ip
<hellhound> ||arifaX: any suggestions?
<shepherd> why is ubuntu so hard
<||arifaX> hellhound: maybe you find a tutorial for your dv5000 mostly they describe also how they did the wireless!
<||arifaX> hellhound: look here maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<administrator> hey all
<administrator> anyone know if krfb accepts connections from outside the lan aswell
<administrator> ?
<administrator> and can someone recommend a cheap wlan card, because ndiswrapper sucks.  i want to use something native
<||arifaX> how can I make kdesu forget the sudo password?
<administrator> ||arifaX: i think rebooting should do it
<administrator> doesnt it only remember for a minute or two
<||arifaX> administrator: reboot is no solution, thats the workarround
<administrator> ||arifaX: well you didnt say you wanted a solution over a workaround, you said "how can I make kdesu forget the sudo password"
<administrator> thats one way to make it
<administrator> otherwise i think it behaves like sudo, and automatically forgets after a while, right?
<administrator> maybe im wrong there
<||arifaX> administrator: found it: sudo -k
<happytiger> Is there a way i can share my desktop with 3 other pcs? krdc = allows only 1 person to view over its vnc connection I need 3 people to see what is on my screen
<trigg3r> hey
<hellhound> trigg3r: hello
<eagles0513875> im tryign to change cd's for ut 2004 installation but for soem reason i cant open it from the button and 2ndly i cannot issue any commands to umount or eject cuz its in use how can i force a umount and eject so i can change cd's
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 you still there?
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: ya
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 did you solve the problem?
<eagles0513875> still having cd ejection issues
<eagles0513875> but solved y my windows pc couldnt see my samba shares
<eagles0513875> now i need to test to see if i can connect to my domain
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 if it doesn't eject it might be because some other program is using the cd
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 like, you have one folder open
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: this is unreal tournament 2004 which im tyring to install
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 wait, and you are using wine? linux? kde?
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: unreal tournament 2004 has native linux version
<eagles0513875> there is a .sh file which im using to install
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 so maybe you are with the console in that folder on the cd
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: would that cause the problem
<eagles0513875> any dns buffs in here
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 I am talking about your cdrom eject problem. I don't know about UT. So, the best way to find out is that you use lsof
<theseinfeld> man lsof
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: k
<theseinfeld> like lsof /media/cdrom
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: confirmed that me being in the cd drive when installing will cause my problem
<theseinfeld> depends where you have it mounted
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: u know much bout bind and dns
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 yes, but this is a wrong channel for that discussion
<eagles0513875> ur nick registered
<theseinfeld> how about ubuntu-offtopic :D
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: already there
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: lol i know command line is my friend
<eagles0513875> theseinfeld: u going ot hop into offtopic
<theseinfeld> eagles0513875 yes
<eagles0513875> lol how did u get the bot to whisper me lol bout command line
<Tm_T> !bot > eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<eagles0513875> hey Tm_T
<mindspin> Hi, I cannot access several websites (hardy). name resolution works, wireshark tells me that the webserver is resetting the connection (RST).
<mindspin> it is always the same behaviour with firefox, konqueror, opera and even lynx
<mindspin> wget does not work
<mindspin> wget from the router (hardy) works fine
<mindspin> the win machine in the lan can access those sites fine
<darksmoke> yo
<mindspin> so the issue is between my notebook and the webserver
<DarkSmoke> how do i mount a directory to another directory
<DarkSmoke> is it possible?
<DarkSmoke> :/
<devsoul> what u want
<devsoul> mount ?
<DarkSmoke> yes
<DarkSmoke> i want to mount a folder to another folder
<DarkSmoke> is it posible or no?
<favro> you can mount drives or partitions
<devsoul> mount no
<DarkSmoke> i know
<favro> where's the folder?
<devsoul> u maybe create link between
<favro> is it a read/write issue?
<DarkSmoke> i want to mount the My Music folder of windows xp to the /home/user/Music folder on kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> windows xp is mounted in /media/Windows
<favro> a soft link is how I'd do that
<DarkSmoke> i don't know what soft link is ;p
<eagles0513875> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DarkSmoke> i know how to open a terminal
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<favro> ln -s /media/windows/whereevermymusicis /home/you/music/windowsmusic as an example
<DarkSmoke> ah nice
<DarkSmoke> would i still have write permision?
<favro> if you do in /media/windows you should
<favro> afaik
<Lokiase> Hello all, when i press "answer" in gmail, kubuntu goes back to the loginscreen of kubuntu...
<devsoul> i have aa bug..
<devsoul> cannot log out
<devsoul> :S
<ladaja> hello to all people, I have an issue with kubuntu intrepid alpha6 and I'w like to comment you to know if this has happend to anybody else
<ladaja> the proble is that knetworkmanger doesn't connect to me to any wireless network
<ladaja> it finds the networks, but when I click on the net line, the program does nothing
<ladaja> it finds the networks, but when I click on the net line, the program does nothing''
<ladaja> Does anybody know anything about that?
<||arifaX> hi, ich brauch ganz fix nen ftp server nur für 10 minuten, irgendeine simple sache dafür im kubuntu/ubuntu/linux drin?
<favro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kvasir> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | Kvasir
<ubottu> Kvasir: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<||arifaX> hi, a quick and dirty ftp server is needed for 10 minutes what package should i use. setup should be simple best without any setup
<favro> ladaja: there is #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 issues
<Kvasir> i've seen that on kubuntu 7 there was a button on the side of the application bar that hides it on the side, how can i enable it on kubuntu 8?
<faileas> Kvasir: right click somewhere, configure panel, hiding
<Kvasir> thanks
<DarkSmoke> how do i remove a simlink
<DarkSmoke> with rm -rf?
<Kvasir> faileas, thanks, it worked
<Tm_T> DarkSmoke: just rm
<DarkSmoke> man
<devsoul> hi Tm_T
<DarkSmoke> im trying to link My Documents/My Music to /home/me/Music
<faileas> Kvasir: cool ;p
<DarkSmoke> but the music is not showing in Music, But in a subfolder called My Music
<Tm_T> hi devsoul
<Tm_T> DarkSmoke: create link to /home/me called Music
<devsoul> Tm_T, i use kde4.1... but i cant log out :S
<Tm_T> devsoul: how so?
<devsoul> just see black screen ...
<DarkSmoke> how?
<devsoul> and need reboot
<Kvasir> faileas, i have a weird problem and i can't reach the last line of pixel on the bottom of the screen with the pointer, so i can't hide the bar on the bottom :\
<arcastt> somebody czech
<Tm_T> devsoul: ok, so see #kubuntu-kde4
<faileas> Kvasir: can't help with that
<devsoul> i go
<Tm_T> devsoul: sorry I couldn't help more
<Kvasir> hiding it on the side solves the problem though
<devsoul> Tm_T, np
<raul> #list
<favro> try  /list
<eagles0513875> how do i get started helping pkg stuff that needs to be pkged
<favro> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<eagles0513875> favro: ty
<favro> np
<eagles0513875> whats the irc channel
<favro> I wouldn't know - it's maybe on the site...
<eagles0513875> favro: u a member of that channel
<favro> eagles0513875: not even close :)
<eagles0513875> damn cuz i got my backside banned from that channel :(
<favro> I'm too lazy
<favro> how?
<eagles0513875> i just built a beastly machine and would like to help pkg stuff
<eagles0513875> favro: was about 2 yrs back forgot exactly what i did though
<favro> eagles0513875: give it a day and try again maybe
<eagles0513875> favro: its a perm ban but i would like to try get it removed im in dev channel but nobody is responding
<Jake_> how do you install kubuntu, I downloaded the ISO but then what?
<favro> eagles0513875: iirc there is #ubuntu-ops to plead your case
<eagles0513875> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> favro: i got it just got to wait a while
<favro> eagles0513875: happy for you
<eagles0513875> lol ya i have to wait till admin of that particular chanel can resolve my issue#
<eagles0513875> nobody is on now
<favro> I just joined there and got asked straight away if I needed help :)
<eagles0513875> favro: wasnt like that when i got in
<favro> took about a second for me...
<eagles0513875> favro: i just installed unreal tournament 2k4 using the native linux installation on the cd but for some reason when i come ot play it starts loading then quits any idea
<sixtyby3> Hello all, I am attempting to install kubuntu 8.04 on another machine which is directly hooked up to a cable modem, I get the message "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend" when attempting to connect to the Internet, looked it up on kubuntu forums, no solution yet.
<favro> eagles0513875: never used it here - any errors when run from terminal?
<eagles0513875> favro: do i check in dmesg or in /var/log
<favro> eagles0513875: I wouldn't know for sure - there may be a log in /var/log for it - dmesg won't show that afaik
<eagles0513875> ill have to deal with it later got tons of reading to do for one of my lectures
<favro> eagles0513875: it could be a missing lib or dep - I'd run it from konsole
<eagles0513875> actually trying to run it it says its missing a lib
<eagles0513875> : error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eagles0513875> favro: im going ot grab lunch ill brb
<favro> !find  libstdc++.so.5
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> favro: just did a locate and its there
<eagles0513875> ill be back i need food
<favro> might be in the wrong spot for that app
<favro> k
<stdin> just install the libstdc++5 package, easy
<eagles0513875> stdin: what input do u take lol
<stdin> non pseudo-sarcastic input only
<eagles0513875> stdin: thanks that what i need that lib pkg
<eagles0513875> its working now
<kho_zhi> yo guys
<kho_zhi> how to read .chm file in ubuntu?
<favro> I use xchm for that
<stdin> I'd rather use kchmviewer myself
<favro> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13-6 (hardy), package size 164 kB, installed size 752 kB
<bazhang> kchmviewer
<bazhang> oops
<kho_zhi> bazhang, how to install?
<kho_zhi> sudo apt-get install kchmviewer?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kchmviewer
<bazhang> yup :)
<kho_zhi> bazhang i got install kubuntu but now running gnome, does it matter?
<bazhang> kho_zhi, you have both? there is a gnome version as well
<stdin> kho_zhi: you can use kchmviewer-nokde for a pure Qt version, fewer dependencies
<kho_zhi> oh... i typed sudo apt-get install kchmviewer but failed ooo
<bazhang> gnochm
<kho_zhi> ok...
<kho_zhi> oso falied bazhang...
<kho_zhi> failed
<bazhang> kho_zhi, do you have the proper repos enabled; what error did you get
<favro> you need the universe repo
<favro> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kho_zhi> oh... change the server?
<kho_zhi> wow... u-bot-tu?
<happytiger> Is there a way i can share my desktop with 3 other pcs? krdc = allows only 1 person to view over its connection I need 3 people to see what is on my screen
<favro> happytiger: this might help - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kubuntu/enable-remote-desktop-vnc-on-kubuntu/
<happytiger> favro: thx man
<favro> np
<happytiger> favro: this one gives me a new screen for each new user I want 3 other to see my current xsession not get theri own new with login
<favro> happytiger: I just did a google search - I don't use it here sorry
<happytiger> :-)
<happytiger> thx anyway
<administrator_> HI
<administrator_> i have a question
<administrator_> anyone here
<administrator_> ?
<favro> sure
<administrator_> Tks
<administrator_> Am about to remove ubuntu8.04 from my dual boot sustem
<administrator_> any option to take backup
<favro> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<administrator_> and then reinstall all those whenever i install ubuntu8.04 afresh
<favro> I would dd to a dvd personally so all packages and settings are retained
<administrator_> ok
<administrator_> how do i do that
<administrator_> ya i got the commands
<administrator_> d u hav any sites for reinstating from that particular dvd or cd
<administrator_> favro
<favro> administrador__: you need two drives and the live cd
<favro> that's how I do it
<kgx> i need to make my cron script execute something in xwindow. is it possible?
<favro> I have a cronjob to open kwrite showing a message to tell the kids to goto bed - something like that?
<kgx> favro: yes
<favro> set it to open kwrite or similar
<kgx> what do you? just call "kate"?
<favro> it's been ages since i set that up - it gets ignored now :)
<favro> I'll fire up their comp and check it
<kgx> thanks
<favro> kgx: I made a file with the message and as the command I have kwrite /path/to/file
<kgx> favro: thanks..
<favro> np
<||arifaX> I have mounted my external usb disk with udev rules and fstab to a fixed mountpoint (http://pastebin.com/m60257607) but I cannot access it as normal user. any ideas?
<favro> what options do you mount it with?
<||arifaX> favro: its in pastebin
<favro> do you own the mount point?
<||arifaX> favro: not but is that necessary?
<||arifaX> favro: its root:root
<favro> ||arifaX: I might have your issue wrong - can you browse to the disk?
<||arifaX> favro: yes
<favro> or is it a write issue?
<||arifaX> favro: write issue
<||arifaX> but I think fstab is correct
<kho_zhi> hey guys ever heard of vidalia or the onion router (Tor)?
<favro> you need to own the mount point - sudo chown -Rv you:you /media/pmurr_ltv_usb_hdd
<favro> !tor
<ubottu> tor is Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR, or java clients due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloak
<kho_zhi> i got issue for it....
<||arifaX> favro: will be back, have a business meeting. see ya
<kho_zhi> i installed that vidalia through repo but once run , it hangs
<favro> k
<thsonle> i have a problem with sound
<thsonle> anyone can help me?
<thsonle> please
<thsonle> i use a asus laptop. and when i install kubuntu, no suond, everyone, please help
<tekteen> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tekteen> thsonle, I do not know much about sound. I hope that helps
<thsonle> thanks alot
<thsonle> but no hope then
<thsonle> i try it all
<thsonle> but no use at all
<tekteen> what type of card is it?
<thsonle> intel card
<tekteen> type aplay -l and tell me what the output is
<tekteen> thsonle, can you open a konsole and type          lspci | grep -i audio
<thsonle> intel [hda intel], device 0: alc662 analog [alc662 analog]
<thsonle> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 Analog [ALC662 Analog]
<thsonle> that's the output when i type aplay -l
<thsonle> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<tekteen> ok
<thsonle> i think the problem is ICH*
<thsonle> ICH8
<thsonle> because alsa support to ICH7
<thsonle> but i'm not sure
<tekteen> alsa says it supports ICH8
<tekteen> I am looking at a debian person who posted having problems
<tekteen> thsonle
<thsonle> yes
<tekteen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<etfb> I thought I'd play around with KDevelop, see what I thought of it.  It seems the default apt-get package is incomplete, as often happens with Ubuntu (try loading the RoseGarden music editor for example - it doesn't include any kind of dependencies on the stuff you need to play music!!!) so I'm wondering: is there a simple KDevelop+KDE3+Kubuntu 8.04 FAQ I can read that will get me working?
<Pici> etfb: Whats wrong with the kdevelop package?
<GB_Fox> hie there! does anyone know what I can do in order to reinstall my video drivers on Hardy_Heron?
<etfb> Pici: Using Add/Remove Programs to install KDevelop doesn't install X libraries or documentation, among other things.
<tekteen> GB_Fox, the first think I need to ask is why you want to do this
<tekteen> thing*
<Pici> etfb: I'm not sure I understand.  How is it supposed to know what libraries you want to code with? Its not going to install every -dev package that exists.
<tekteen> thsonle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560/comments/95
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<GB_Fox> Tekteen: i just upgraded to Ultimate Edition (gamers). And it asked me to reinstall my video drivers as after finishing the installation process. I'm not quite sure how to do it.
<Pici> GB_Fox: We do not support the Ultimate Edition here.
<etfb> Pici: Come on - the X libraries?  What else am I going to use?  And documentation is a no-brainer: you use an IDE, you need the doco.  The package maintainers are just being lazy.
<tekteen> GB_Fox: I am sorry but I can not help with that. I do not know what they mean either
<GB_Fox> Tekteen, this problem also occured to my Kubuntu, still after the upgrade to KDE4!
<tekteen> what problem?
<GB_Fox> it asked me to reinstall the Video drivers after upgrading.
<tekteen> I do not know! this is the ultimate gamers edition
<tekteen> consult them
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<tekteen> they must have forums and other chat
<Pici> etfb: kdevelop-doc is a recommends of kdevelop. Depending on what package manager you use, this may not have also been installed.  What X lib package are you expecting to see with the install?
<GB_Fox> Thanx mate, see ya!
<tekteen> thsonle: are you still here
<thsonle> yea
<thsonle> yeah
<tekteen> what type of ASUS?
<thsonle> f 80l
<thsonle> a laptop
<tekteen> check the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560. Alot of people have answers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<thsonle> i see
<tekteen> I do not know what it needs to be set to to work
<thsonle> i'm too
<tekteen> but they say you need to set options snd-hda-intel model=
<tekteen> lol
<Nt_nT> hey, im having some trouble with java. Its installed, but doesnt work? any advice??
<thsonle> but thanks for help anyway
<tekteen> doesnt work how
<favro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Nt_nT> when i enter a page that needs java. The java applet is just grey
<etfb> Pici: Looks like #kdevelop is the place to ask.  Weird, since it doesn't appear in the channel list, but I don't know enough about IRC to guess if that's a bug or a feature.  Thanks anyhow.
<tekteen> Nt_nT: which browser?
<Nt_nT> firefox, but its the same in konquer
<tekteen> Nt_nT, do you have ubufox
<tekteen> it makes life easier
<Nt_nT> i think so....
<Nt_nT> its installed via the ubuntu system
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> just to be sure
<tekteen> open a konsol
<eagles0513875> hey room
<tekteen> and type sudo apt-get install ubufox
<eagles0513875> !ubufox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubufox
<eagles0513875> tekteen: dont u mean firefox
<tekteen> no
<Pici> !info ubufox
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Nt_nT> yeah ive got it
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> and how did you install java?
<||arifaX> favro: I am back
<Nt_nT> via the repository
<Nt_nT> i tried to install an alternative java runner too
<favro> ||arifaX: how's it going?
<tekteen> Nt_nT, try to install sun-java-plugin
<tekteen> Nt_nT, try to install sun-java6-plugin
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> brb
<pena> Hola a todos! ayer me entró un virus a mi particion de windows, y no consigo entrar al /media/sda1 para rescatar mis archivos... En  kubuntu no me aparece nada
<Nt_nT> it is installed
<Nt_nT> :/
<eagles0513875> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<tekteen> Nt_nT: this is hardy?
<||arifaX> favro: big question is, how do I get this external usb drive mounted the way ubuntu does it usually but using udev and accessible for my account.
<Nt_nT> wait, the browser plugin isnt installed, and i cant install it cause its "grey"
<Nt_nT> yes
<Nt_nT> well its 8.04 LTS. . . hardy right?
<tekteen> yeah
<tekteen> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<tekteen> read that
<tekteen> it may help
<||arifaX> favro: got /dev/something -> sdb1 - got fstab entry with access for user - have root:root /media/something but cannot write to mounted drive. so should the mounting folder /media/something not being created by udev on plug-in and work like a charm usually!?
<Nt_nT> ok
<pena> Hello everybody! Yesterday I entered a virus on my Windows partition, and I can not go to / media/sda1 to rescue my files ... In ubuntu I do not see anything
<eagles0513875> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<tekteen> pena, open up konqueror and go to media:/
<favro> ||arifaX: if root owns it and your not root(don't mean to be impolite there) you won't be able to write to it
<tekteen> pena, can you mount it through konqueror?
<||arifaX> favro: understand so if I remove /media/something how can i make udev creating it as it does usually for a usb-stick and works out of the box
<||arifaX> favro: and removes it after unmounting
<pena> tekteen, yes
<pena> but i dont see my files
<favro> ||arifaX: I chown the mount point
<tekteen> odd
<tekteen> pena, go back to media:/
<pena> i read in a dolphin "Loading Directory"... but no change
<pena> yes
<tekteen> is the icon of the hard drive green?
<pena> no
<tekteen> I mean has the green tab
<pena> only the particion of kubuntu
<tekteen> like some of the others might
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> that means it is still not mounted
<||arifaX> favro: i chowned it. after mounting its root:root again
<tekteen> pena, do you want to try to mount it the command line way?
<tekteen> it may be difficult
<pena> no...
<tekteen> then I can not help you
<pena> problem is that Windows has a virus
<tekteen> the problem from my perspective is "I need to load a windows partition and get my stuff"
<pena> 	
<pena> and not let me access the Windows partition from ubuntu by this virus
<tekteen> the virus is not stopping it
<pena> exactly!
<tekteen> ?
<favro> ||arifaX: what options did you use for chown?
<pena> this virus dont stop
<||arifaX> favro: chown:chown /media/something (when it was unmounted)
<tekteen> yes it do
<||arifaX> favro: chown me:me /media/something
<tekteen> when you boot linux virus stops :-)
<favro> ||arifaX: you are mounting to a directory - you need chown -Rv
<eagles0513875> favro: :) i got good new btw
<pena> well... the virus stop, but i dont see my files
<||arifaX> favro: ahhh lets see
<favro> eagles0513875: they let you back in/
<favro> *?
<tekteen> pena, listen to me. Linux is having trouble mounting the partition
<tekteen> we can do it manually with the command line
<pena> yes
<eagles0513875> favro: ya but cant say anythign in there
<tekteen> but other then that, there is nothing you can do
<pena> how is the line?
<favro> eagles0513875: well that's kinda good :)
<tekteen> first do you know what pastebin is?
<eagles0513875> favro: its a start
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pena> nou
<tekteen> nou?
<pena> no
<tekteen> well look up
<tekteen> ubottu is smart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart
<favro> eagles0513875: what you did a couple of years ago must of been impressive!
<||arifaX> favro: after mounting its root:root (sudo mount /dev/something)
<eagles0513875> favro: its OT
<eagles0513875> lol tekteen
<favro> ||arifaX: try the chown with it mounted
<favro> eagles0513875: don't tell me I might try it :)
<eagles0513875> favro: its an offtopic subject not appropriate for this channel
<tekteen> pena, open a konsole and type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<tekteen> if you do not get an error pastebin the output
<pena> ok
<tekteen> pena, if you get an error
<tekteen> try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<pena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52834/
<tekteen> yay, I love decoding languages
<tekteen> ;-)
<stdin> LANG=C ftw
<pena> :)
<pena> how is the problem?
<tekteen> pena, that was so I could see the layout of your hard drive
<tekteen> pena, in the konsole type                  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<tekteen> pena, in the konsole type sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<tekteen> it will not have any output
<tekteen> do not worry if "nothing happens"
<pena> yes
<tekteen> next
<pena> ahhh yes :)
<tekteen> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<ubuntu_> hey
<tekteen> pena, this may give an error, I just do not know what error
<pena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52837/
<tekteen> pena
<tekteen> restart linux
<pena> yes
<pena> dont enter windows
<rami> asd
<rami> rami
<pena> this is a problem
<eagles0513875> thats something you dont hear every day
<tekteen> pena, do not enter windows
<tekteen> what is the problem
<pena> yes!!! solucioned the problem
<tekteen> how?
<pena> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows -o force
<tekteen> ...
<pena> well... is a solution
<tekteen> I wanted to see if you did not need to force it
<tekteen> that was what the reboot was for ...
<tekteen> whatever
<tekteen> pena, good luck getting rid of the virus
<tekteen> pena: one more thing, do NOT change anything on the windows partition. You may copy but not modify or add. If you do I am not sure what would happen since you "forced it"
<pena> okey
<||arifaX> favro: works now. only thing thats annoying now is, that it still asks for mounting it on plugging in. (via the gui) but access ok now
<pena> 	
<pena> What would change if the problem sda1?
<favro> ||arifaX: fstab is only used at boot afaik - so if you plug it in after you will need to mount it - glad we at least got part of the way there :)
<eagles0513875> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<||arifaX> favro: thanks for all
<nill_> hi,everyone.
<favro> ||arifaX: glad to give what little help I could :)
<genii> Pretty quiet in here
<favro> lots of folks coming and going tho...
<genii> Yup
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<nnull> is kde lighter than gnome?
<Pici> nnull: Not really.
<Glady> mythkubuntu
<user7> a question please
<user7> how can a check if all the hardware is well adjourned?
<user7> if it runs with the right driver and if it have problem
<user7> or if ti goes in conflict ???
<Glady> you test it
<abby87> hello , i am using kubuntu .. i wanna how do i configure my ntfs drives to automatically mount at bootup ..any fstab configs??
<abby87> in dolhpin one has to click on ntfs drives to mount the devices at bootup but i want to get away of tht option and mount them directly at bootup
<user7> Glady: how can i test all the configuration?
<user7> e.g. in this moment i have just installed kubuntu on this PC...
<user7> ... there's a way to define what kind of problem have this PC
<user7> If it have....
<Glady> how
<Glady> what is adjourned?
<user7> also ...
<user7> with the right driver
<Glady> funny
<nnull> guys im confused with all this gnome kde xfce stuff, im currently in xfce and using "Load Gnome support on startup" -- the only 2 programs i use on this (very low end) PC are firefox and xfce-terminal, but i am interested in a couple of KDE apps that i would like to run, am i going to have problems running firefox etc if i enable KDE support on startup?
<ninjafury> hi, when I start KDE4 on Intrepid, my keyboard and mouse freeze after 3 seconds but the system is still running in the background. I've checked xorg log, and couldn't really find anything. Any ideas?
<user7> thank you glade
<Glady> yw
<user7> how can a check if all the hardware is well adjourned? if it runs with the right driver and if it have problem or if ti goes in conflict ???
<user7> How can i run a general check
<user7> ???
<Glady> I dunno
<Glady> make it run
<Glady> you'll see if u have errors
<user7> ok... but in this moment for example my video seems to be slow....
<user7> I don't know if is that the driver is wrong
<Glady> is it a new video?
<user7> or if is the PC that have more then 25 year
<user7> s
<Glady> lol
<user7> yes is a 343mhz
<user7> with 512MB ram
<user7> and 4.3gb
<user7> ok
<user7> now how can i check integrated video card
<user7> ???
<hoonteke> so I'z messing around with intrepid beta right now in a vmware instance.  Man, I'm rather impressed with how zippy it feels, even inside of the VM!
<Glady> do you have Devices Manager?
<hoonteke> is there an expose function, to go along with the plasma paradigm?
<NikLP> no version of k available with LAMP tacked on...?
<spooky> hi to all
<spooky> Need some help
<spooky> Can anyone help me ?
<NikLP> ask the Q dude.
<NikLP> not me, mind you, I know NOTHING.
<spooky> I have a slack machine runninig samba .
<Glady> a slack machine?
<spooky> I have a laptop and I want to mount the samba share permanently in a folder
<spooky> How can I manage it ?
<trappist> spooky: make an entry in /etc/fstab
<spooky> What kind of entry ?
<spooky> I have done the next
<spooky> my laptop is kubuntu
<trappist> something like: //slackbox/share /mount/point smbfs auto,rw,user 0 0
<spooky> /10.2.52.129/MyRouter /NAS smbfs credentials=/home/spooky/.smbpasswd,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<trappist> that's even better, except I think you need two /'s at the beginning there
<spooky> When I do this an icon appears on my desktop but when I clik on it I get permission denied
<spooky> yes there are 2 // at the beggining
<trappist> are you sure the credentials are good, and you've done the smbpasswd thing on the slackware box?
<spooky> smbpasswd is on my laptop
<spooky> not on the slack machi e
<tintin_> hello all
<trappist> you need to manage user permissions on the server side
<spooky> in my smbpassed file I have root access
<spooky> getting in slack machine using samba with root previlages
<trappist> I'm not sure we're on the same page here.  on the machine exposing the samba share, the share needs to be accessible to a samba user that matches what's in your credentials file.
<tintin_> how can i remove ONLY the desktop previsualizator*?
<tintin_> in task bar
<trappist> spooky: oh, also, I think you need 'user' in your options in your fstab line, to mount it as a mortal user, if it's not already mounted
<spooky> in my credential file the user i use is the root user
<spooky> I have setup samba only in root user
<spooky> I tried this //10.2.52.129/MyRouter /NAS smbfs credentials=/home/spooky/.smbpasswd,user=root,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<trappist> spooky: apart from being a bad idea, slackware (or samba) might have a feature preventing you from doing that.  you should do it as a mortal user.
<trappist> not user=username, just user, to allow regular users to do the mount
<spooky> Now I didn't get a permission error but there are no fiels
<spooky> files
<spooky> an empty folder
<no1peacedragon> Anyone able to help with synaptic package manager errors?
<favro> no1peacedragon: maybe
<favro> don't know the error
<no1peacedragon> here is what I get after reload for updates it runs the downloading then W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<no1peacedragon> it worked fine last time now it like broken
<favro> you can ignore that error and still install afaik - there may be an official way to correct it but I don't know it/worry about it
<favro> maybe bazhang will know?
<no1peacedragon> k thanks just was confused as to why it happens and if it meant anything important
<genii> no1peacedragon: Means it doesn't know if it should trust medibuntu or not to install packages from
<s0101> how can i format a usb stick i have ubuntu installed on it and i want to remove it and use it for other purpose
<favro> thnx genii
<s0101> i dont have the permisson
<genii> no1peacedragon: You might want to try: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<no1peacedragon> genii: thank you
<s0101> i have ubuntu on my laptop so i wont need it on a usb stick
<no1peacedragon> and thank you favro
<favro> np
<favro> s0101: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<s0101> ubuntu  8,04 on a 4 gb usb stick
<ubuntoil> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<s0101> and i also use ubuntu 8,04 on my laptop
<s0101> i want to remove it from my usb drive but i dont have the permission to do so
<favro> s0101: well ubuntu questions belong in #ubuntu this is for kubuntu issues :)
<s0101> thanks
<favro> s0101: np
<luciano> hi all
<luciano> ciao italianik?
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<favro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zeebo> register Zeebo
<_2> /msg
<Zeebo> thx
<_2> !register | Zeebo i should have said
<ubottu> Zeebo i should have said: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<hailkomputer> Hi to all, Ktorrent is constantly unable to download anything, it says invalid data from tracker whatever I try to download. Does anyone know the reason?
<favro> a bad torrent is my first thought
<hailkomputer> but is gives this error on every torrent
<_2> upstream filter ?
<favro> for torrents you need to port forward in your router - that is the main error folks encounter
<_2> isp's filtering out torrents too...
<hailkomputer> my isp does not but can you tell me how can I check the port that you mentioned?
<favro> 6890 to 6990 is it that they ban?
<hailkomputer> my current port is 6881
<favro> my isp is ignorant and lazy - I am truly blessed
<_2> well he's right "TurkTelekom" doesn't seem to filter it.
<favro> try using port 21100 - make sure it is forwarded in your router
<hailkomputer> nope, no change. Can it be related to tracker port 4444?
<dhq> wats the default kernel kubuntu 8.04 comes with on the live cd
<hailkomputer> Well, I have searched the web about this problem and only solution people can tell is change the torrent client. I seems like ktorrent has a tendency to cause problems like this.
<ninjafury> hi, which file do I have to edit so the X starts with 92dpi automatically? I have to do this manually using startx -- -dpi 92.
<favro> hailkomputer: I use rtorrent and have never used ktorrent - if it keeps giving errors and google shows alot of folk have issues with it it might be worth a change
<genii> ninjafury: You can put local startup scripts in the file /etc/rc.local
<JuJuBee> Has anybody had any luck with the Linksys  WUSB600N  adapter with kubuntu? I see the WUSB54GC and GP, but not the 600N
<ninjafury> genii: thanks, I'm new to this, what would I have to put in there to get it to fore dpi to 92?
<eagles0513875> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<eagles0513875> im having trouble extracting this file
<genii> ninjafury: You can also pass arguments to X in the .xinitrc file of the users home directory
<Pici> eagles0513875: You need to have p7zip-full installed for ark to be able to decompress that.
<eagles0513875> Pici: ty
<ninjafury> genii: I have the .xinitrc file open, what should I put in to pass the -dpi 92 option to startx?
<ninjafury> genii: should I just use 'startx -- -dpi 92' in the xinitrc?
<genii> ninjafury: xrandr --dpi 92                     in there
<genii> ninjafury: You don't need the startx because this is already being called when .xinitrc  is being parsed, etc
<amerigo> hello everybody
<amerigo> I need to install driver for my Access Media Fast Rate100 USB Modem
<amerigo> for kubuntu
<DrX> PLEASE write your senators (google write senate) and demand that they reject the sham $700B taxpayer-funded Wall Street bailout!  It's a bad deal for all but the 1% of wealthiest Americans and the politicians and the justifications are simply lies.
<amerigo> some tips?
<ninjafury> genii: if I put it in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, will it do the same thing as if I put it in my user folder? I want it to do this for all users
<genii> ninjafury: If in that config file, will be global, yes
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is requiring me on and off a few minutes at a time
<ninjafury> genii: no worries, really appreciate this.
<ninjafury> genii: edited global xinitrc to include xrandr -dpi 92, but X still starts at dpi 96 (default). Any other ways?
<genii> ninjafury: Two
<genii> ninjafury: Two "-"   eg: --dpi #
<ninjafury> genii: oh, my mistake
<amerigo>  hello everybody      I need to install driver for my Access Media Fast Rate100 USB Modem for kubuntu. Anybody have an help for me?
<ninjafury> genii: sorry I did have it as --dpi 92, but its not working.
<Tm_T> that reminds me, have to find a way to use 285 dpi usefully
<genii> ninjafury: Lemme look into it, a few minutes please
<ninjafury> genii: thanks
<genii> ninjafury: I think in this case best might be to append the line in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc which loads X to include the dpi directive you were forcing earlier
<ninjafury> genii: so throw in xrandr --dpi 92 in there?
<rrththe> hi - i have a knackered disk, and i'm getting "SRST failed" in the dmesg, any ideas? - trying to recover some data from it
<genii> ninjafury: No xrandr in there. eg: If was: exec /usr/bin/X11/X -nolisten tcp     then just append   -dpi 92              to end. Since "startx" is same as "/usr/bin/X11/X"
<afeijo> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<afeijo> I have it, I enabled several features, but its not working... any site where I can find moure about compiz?
<Freku> kde effects is not compiz
<afeijo> Freku: I enabled stuff on ConpizConfig screen
<ninjafury> genii: appended, rebooted, but still no change
<Freku> i am no expert, but i thought you dont need compiz
<Freku> kde 4 has their own desktop effects
<afeijo> I'm using kde3
<Freku> a bit compiz like effects
<Freku> oh
<Freku> :)
<afeijo> and I want cube3d, fire efects :)
<genii> ninjafury: Bizarre. That worked on the test box next to me
<ninjafury> genii: i'm using kde4 if that makes a difference
<Freku> kde4 has effects builtin
<Freku> anyway compiz shoudl work with kde3
<genii> ninjafury: Possibly part of the issue, those canges work for me on 3.5.9 here
<Freku> bit of googlink
<genii> *changes
<ninjafury> genii: when I go through xorg's log I see that the intel graphics driver sets dpi at 96. Would this overiide xinitrc and xserverrc?
<afeijo> Freku: and it did for a few weeks on my home, than sudenly stoped.  Today I'm trying to enable it here at my office
<afeijo> I'm googling...
<genii> ninjafury: Yes
<Freku> i'm trying to find something through google
<Freku> but no luck yet
<ninjafury> genii: Is there a way to stop this?
<afeijo> I'm asking on compiz-fusion channel
<genii> ninjafury: Looking into it
<Freku> thats probally best
<amerigo> thank you for help
<genii> ninjafury: "man intel"   isn't showing me any useful driver options regarding dpi
<ninjafury> genii: I'll look in mine. Would this be an option in xorg.conf?
<genii> ninjafury: Yes, this is where video driver options would be specified
<genii> (when the underlying driver has this option)
<ninjafury> genii: so why is it that if i set dpi on startx, it works, but if its through xinitrc or xserverrc it doesn't?
<genii> ninjafury: Good question which has me bothered
<ninjafury> genii: nothing in my man intel either. So when X starts automatically, does the kernel invoke the startx command?
<genii> ninjafury: No, startx is only another name for the binary named X, which you saw how is loaded in the xserverrc file
<genii> Well, a wrapper for it
<genii> ninjafury: The same way files in /etc/init.d start up programs the "startx" starts up X
<ninjafury> genii: oh I understand now.
<ninjafury> genii: in xorg.conf, if I put "Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"" and "Option "DPI" "90x88"". would that help?
<ninjafury> genii: In the 'Screen' section
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> Buenas
<ubuntu> Una Consulta
<ubuntu> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar
<genii> ninjafury: Apologies on lag (work again). About the xorg.conf mods, not sure.
<jmux> ninjafury: if you're using kdm add -dpi xx to ServerCmd in /etc/kdeX/kdm/kdmrc
<ninjafury> genii: it didnt work
<pepp> hi all
<ninjafury> jmux: thanks, will try
<pepp> I have an issue with my sound card
<pepp> can't make it work
<tzd> any suggestions on good fonts please? Got a "19" tft screen and with the default sans serif font everything is huge and a bit pixelated (edges looks very rough).
<pepp> this is from lspci : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jmux> ninjafury: and you might be interested to read http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<pepp> the sound card is a realtek alc660-vd
<pepp> even in aslamixer from terminal could not handle it
<ninjafury> jmux: I'll give it a read. I don't have a kdeX folder in /etc though. I'm using KDE4 in Intrepid
<jmux> ninjafury: X means 3 or 4 depending on your KDM
<pepp> any help would be apreciated
<jmux> pepp: anything shows up when doing cat /proc/asound/{cards,modules}?
<pepp> thanks
<pepp> in terminal?
<jmux> Yep
<pepp> ok 1 sek
<genii> !intelhda | pepp
<ubottu> pepp: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ninjafury> jmux:  should i do this: ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X - dpi 92. or this: ServerCmd="/usr/bin/X - dpi 92"
<pepp> it says no such file or directory
<ninjafury> jmux: typo: no space between -dpi
<jmux> ninjafury: ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X - dpi 92
<ninjafury> jmux: you're a genious. It worked
<jmux> pepp: seems no driver feels responsible for the card - normally /proc/asound/cards contains detected cards info and /proc/asound/modules the drivers
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<afeijo> I have dual screen problems, who can help me?
<agnam> hello
<agnam> :D
<NikLP> can someone point me to some resource where I can find out how to install all my drivers etc? I've no proper drivers for anything it appears. No internet, nothing.
<ubuntoil> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agnam> i am french :P
<ubuntoil> Agnam: poor little you, I'm french 2... ;-)
<Agnam> lol ubuntoil
<Agnam> ubuntoil: french de où? lol
<ubuntoil> Agnam: Annecy
<Agnam> oki
<Agnam> moi dans les yvelines
<Agnam> je test kubuntu depuis hier lol
<Agnam> 9 ans sur windaube
<Agnam> fallais bien changer ;)
<Pici> !fr | Agnam
<ubottu> Agnam: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Agnam> thx pici :)
<Pici> :)
<Dolgo> thx ubottu
<Agnam> sorry for my language french
<ubuntoil> Agnam: yeah pal, that was predictable
<amerigo> how can i find my kernel directory?
<amerigo> may you help me?
<jmux> amerigo: kernel is in /boot, modules in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<BluesKaj> amerigo, in the terminal : whereis kubuntu kernel directory
<amerigo> jmux: i stay in lib/modules/ but i find two modules
<amerigo> which is running?
<Agent_bob> a daily shapsnot
<jmux> uname -r
<jmux> amerigo: uname -r
<amerigo> thank you
<amerigo> i've find it
<amerigo> BluesKaj: you metod give me tree line
<amerigo> your method give me
<amerigo> kubunut:
<Agent_bob> uname --help
<amerigo> kernel:
<amerigo> directory:
<amerigo> with no comments
<amerigo> in this order
 * Agent_bob wonders if this espanol guy speaks russian ???
<BluesKaj> amerigo, this what i get : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/kernel /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/kernel
<amerigo> BluesKaj: thank you... but i'd like that you comment this kind of result
<amerigo> i have 3 lines
<amerigo> like i said before
<amerigo> with no comment
<amerigo> what is the matter?
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj i only just hatched, what's he looking for ?
<uu> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<uu> i have a graphic card, but the kubuntu didn't regconnize it
<uu> when i try to enable it, it say i must log on as root, can someone help me??
<BluesKaj> uu, trying to enable the restricted driver ?
<uu> yes blues
<BluesKaj> just use your normal sudo password
<NikLP> right I just installed 8.04
<NikLP> I have me as a user
<NikLP> but when I go to any config stuff,
<NikLP> try to click "admin mode" button
<Agent_bob> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NikLP> nothing happens
<NikLP> ?
<NikLP> what's the deal here?
<Agent_bob> NikLP test in a konsole#  sudo echo boo
<Agent_bob> NikLP if it asks for a password give it yours.
<NikLP> Agent_bob: k - what's the kb shortcut for term ?
<BluesKaj> NikLP, you may already have opened a sudo somewhere else
<uu> how can i log in as root?
<NikLP> Agent_bob: nah I get "boo" out, all right...
<NickPresta> uu, you don't. You use sudo
<BluesKaj> uu, don't login as root
<Agent_bob> !root | uu
<ubottu> uu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NikLP> this is most annoying :|
<Agent_bob> NikLP then sudo is working.     test   kdesudo echo boo
<uu> i can't use sudo like that, can you give me some command line??
<NikLP> Agent_bob: boo, encore :p
<NickPresta> uu, what do you mean? what are you trying to do?
<uu> i try to enable my graphic card, NickPresta
<NickPresta> uu, so why won't sudo work?
<NikLP> tell me about it :p
<NikLP> Agent_bob: is that you out of ideas? :)
<uu> NickPresta, can you show me how to do that?? i'm new with this one
<NickPresta> uu, which graphics card?
<Agent_bob> NikLP then your admin button should be working correctly
<NikLP> Agent_bob: um, nope :(
<Agent_bob> NikLP if both sudo and kdesudo are working then why would the admin button be borked ?
<NikLP> Agent_bob: that's why I'm here, dude :p
<uu> Nvidia GeForce 7100
<NikLP> it does nothing
<NikLP> no prompt, nada
<Agent_bob> NikLP kde4 ?
<uu> NickPresta, Nvidia Gefroce 7100
<NikLP> I don't think so - how can I tell?
<NickPresta> !nvidia | uu
<ubottu> uu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> NikLP kwin --version
<NickPresta> uu, Go to KMenu->System->Hardware Drivers Manager and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for your NVIDIA card if the option is provided.
<Agent_bob> kwin4 --version    maybe
<NikLP> Agent_bob: kde 3.5.9 :/
<BluesKaj> NikLP, you must have a terminal or other app open that requites kdesudo , like adept perhaps ?
<NikLP> nothing open afaik
<BluesKaj> requires
<NickPresta> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NickPresta> perhaps try that?
<NikLP> god damn it
<Agent_bob> NikLP not the issue NickPresta
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, ah sorry. *hides back in shadows*
<NikLP> started working now??
<NikLP> there was nothing else open - closed the terminal (which hadn't been open) and it works now.
<NikLP> un-forking-believeable
<uu> NickPresta, i don't see any hardware manager
<BluesKaj> no need to hide NickPresta , sometimes that works :)
<Agent_bob> NikLP ok it was the "timeout" on sudo.  you can reset that in the feuture if it causes problems.    man sudo     has the switch for it.
<BluesKaj> uu, adept in the kmenu ?
<uu> BluesKaj, what do you mean??
<Agent_bob> -k or something.
<NikLP> Agent_bob: I think I know what you mean, but shouldn't it ask for the pw again if it's timed out??
<NikLP> in the gui
<NikLP> any way to auto scan for networks from the network settings?
<Agent_bob> NikLP depends on the groups you are in.
<BluesKaj> uu, usually in the left part of the panel is blue "K" , your kicker/menu
<NikLP> ok
<Agent_bob> NikLP sudo uses both user and group access modes
<uu> BluesKaj, ok, i'm in there now
<BluesKaj> kmenu/system/adept
<Agent_bob> NikLP nmapfe is the best "scan for networks" tool i know of.
<uu> BluesKaj, what can i do next?
 * Agent_bob thinks we may not be on the same page there though.
<BluesKaj> uu , perhaps opening a terminal is best , copy and paste or type : sudo apt-get update
<uu> BluesKaj, i just restart pc for updates
<uu> BluesKaj, now what can i do no
<uu> BluesKaj, i'm new to this Linux
<BluesKaj> uu, did you enter a password after the install asked you for a username
<BluesKaj> uu, when installing kubuntu did you enter a password after the install asked you for a username ?
<uu> BluesKaj, yes sir
<uu> BluesKaj, i can enable my graphic now
<NikLP> is there a simple way to check if the OS is up to date (ie update if it's not)?
<BluesKaj> ok good, cuz some ppl don't
<uu> BluesKaj, but i can't change the size of the my monitor
<TheFuzzball> Can someone tell me how to configure dual-head in Kubuntu Hardy?
<uu> BluesKaj, though i enabled the graphic, but the most resize is 640x840
<BluesKaj> uu , you tried sytem settings/monitor & display
<NickPresta> NikLP, apt-get upgrade. Then try apt-get dist-upgrade
<uu> BluesKaj, yes, but the most screen size is 640x480
<BluesKaj> uu, what is the configure setting for your monitor and what graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> lookin the same place , uu
<BluesKaj> on the hardware tab
<uu> BluesKaj, my graphic is NVIDIA GeForce 7100 and my monitor is Plug n Play, Standar
<BluesKaj> uu, desktop pc right ?
<NickPresta> he left =\
<BluesKaj> bummer
<NikLP> hmm...
<NikLP> what to do if I don't actually know what my video card is ... :/
<uu> BluesKaj, i can do it now
<NickPresta> NikLP, lspci | grep VGA
<uu> !thank |BluesKaj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank
<NikLP> oook
<NikLP> NickPresta: returned nothing :p
<NickPresta> NikLP, lspci and search for something that looks like a video card :)
<NikLP> :)
<NikLP> case sensitive  :p
<NikLP> intel gm965/gl960
<NikLP> so crap, probably :p
<BluesKaj> I just purchased 2 new samsung monitors and the drivers aren't listed but the calibration software works in wine and the resolution is the full native 1680x1050 under the plugnplay settings ...who'd would have thunk it :)
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, two monitors are awesome, huh?
<BluesKaj> one is on wife's pc
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, ah.
<BluesKaj> one monitor is enuff for me ..I don't do any games , day trading or activities requiring more than one scrn at a time
<NikLP> sorry guys, I'm going to try ubuntu - this whole thing is just completely free of support.
<NikLP> ubuntu.org actually has *help* on it
 * NikLP isghs
<NickPresta> NikLP, what do you mean?
<NikLP> and sighs
<BluesKaj> NikLP, what Exactly are trying to do, I'm kinda confused?
<NikLP> I mean the entire help on kubuntu.org is the forums
<NikLP> there is a lot of help on ubuntu.org but it's all gnome related
<NickPresta> NikLP, we're here :)
<NikLP> yeah I know :)
<NikLP> you're better than the #ubuntu lot as well, that channel is a nightmare :p
<NickPresta> and YMMV but most of the stuff done in the terminal is applicable to Kubuntu as well
<NikLP> yeah so when I have actually learnt wtf I'm doing with that I might up to KU again I suppose
<NikLP> at the mo I need proper silly level hand-holding, and it's taking too much time
 * BluesKaj shrugs 
<NikLP> sor-ree!
<BluesKaj> ahh, instant gratification
<NickPresta> NikLP, okay. You can install ubuntu-desktop to get the 'Ubuntu'. You don't need to reburn, etc
<BluesKaj> sometimes expalining the problem clearly is best
<NikLP> s'ok I have an install disk for both here anyhow
<NikLP> part of the problem I have is not actually knowing what the problem is.
<NikLP> I spent quite a while just sat looking at the desktop when it finally installed.
<NikLP> like "now what?" :p
<NickPresta> NikLP, now you start using it like you would any other desktop :)
<NikLP> um in theory :)
<NikLP> but I wanted to install IDEs and LAMP and so on
<NickPresta> NikLP, which is very easy in *buntu
<NikLP> and every time I search for help I get "just type sueo sdfg sfd gsd fg;e;KK" and it drives me nuts, so I gotsta go where the help files are plentiful :p
<NickPresta> NikLP, using the terminal is often the most efficient and unambiguous way to help someone
<NikLP> yeah I guess
<BluesKaj> NikLP, open a terminal , type or copy and paste , sudo apt-get update. This should take care of any upgrades required
<NickPresta> you can take each of those package names and search in Adept and use that
<NikLP> but I don't like not understanding what I'm typing :)
<NikLP> I do realise I sound a bit thick here, but... :p
<ScorpKing> NikLP: linuxcommand.org for a bash intro ;)
<NikLP> I know bash, it's the system stuff that's getting me
<ScorpKing> NikLP: haha.. install vmware-server and install an OS in it that you can break if you have to.
<NickPresta> NikLP, which system stuff?
<NickPresta> yay, netsplit
<Timmy> Netsplit :D
<NikLP> NickPresta: anything that's not related to web dev in shell :p
<shepherd> why does firefox freeze every so often i cant watch porn like this
<NikLP> vlc?
<NickPresta> shepherd, maybe it is trying to tell you something?
<gm04030276> my firefox has been doing that all day too :( (not watchin porn tho!)
<gm04030276> and now wget won't download properly from pendrivelinux.com
<BluesKaj> there's a new FF vers 3.03
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos
<ScorpKing> NikLP: man <command> in konsole and spend some time on google and look through the forums
<gm04030276> i updated earlier but haven't restarted firefox yet...maybe a good plan
<NikLP> jesus
<NikLP> "failed to copy files" apparently I have a faulty cd/dvd/hdd on a brand new computer
<NikLP> right
<ScorpKing> NikLP: dmesg | less and see if there's any I/O Errors on the hard drives
<gm04030276> NikLP: if you want more of a gui think, look at adept manager, you can install all of lamp from there. Search for apache2 and php and mysql
<NikLP> ScorpKing: I'm on the live cd at the moment as the install fails - will that still work?
<ScorpKing> NikLP: yes
<NikLP> can't even open a fricking terminal!
<NikLP> wtf
<ScorpKing> it will take a while
<dr_willis> If you got a spare usb thumbdrive. you could try that Netbootin tool to make a 'bootable' live/installer thumbdrive
<ScorpKing> kmenu -> system -> konsole in kubuntu
<NikLP> after three tries I think "can't" is getting appropriate :p
<ScorpKing> haha
<NikLP> does nothing.
<NikLP> thinks, stops.
<NikLP> I can load gimp in a live environment, but not terminal.
<gm04030276> your running of the live cd and it isn't working?
<NikLP> what the f*** man
<NikLP> yeah
<uu> how can i install my sound card sound blaster into Kubuntu??
<uu> !sound card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card
<uu> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_willis> Sounds like some currupted libraries or other bits .
<NikLP> dr_willis: @me?
<gm04030276> did you run an md5 check on your iso file before burning? Make sure the download was proper?
<dr_willis> uu,  what soundblaster card specifically?
<dr_willis> NikLP,  yep. Seen that happen every so often.
<NikLP> this happens with both k+ubuntu
<dr_willis> NikLP,   That makes it even seem weirder then.
<NikLP> two different disks/os
<NikLP> isn't it
<NikLP> brand new unit as well
<NikLP> can't see the drive being borked yet?!
<dr_willis> try the disks in a different box, try the alternative installer cd. perhaps try that Netbootin tool and a thumbdrive
<dr_willis> Brand new  dosent always mean it works. :)
<NikLP> I'm not going near flash drives again for a while :p
<gm04030276> i just tried to install on one...can't get the last file i need from pendrivelinux.com lol!
<dr_willis> I Like my bootable/live/ubuntu installer on the flash drive. :)used it to  install to a dozen machines so far
<ScorpKing> NikLP: press <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1> to get to konsole and when you're done press <ctrl>+<alt>+<f7>  to get back. <f1> to <f7> is the standard tty's in ubuntu
<NikLP> I tried the ku disk twice and it worked the second time - ubuntu fails repeatedly though...
<dr_willis> gm04030276,  go use  that netbootin tool.  a few clicks.. and its done.
<NikLP> WOAH
<john__> My sound is working but only on the front channels.  I can't get 5.1 sound
<NikLP> I have an infinite number of scrolling squashfs errors
<john__> front 2 channels I meant
<dr_willis> gm04030276,  it basically clones the live cd to the pendrive.  not a actual 'install'
<NikLP> sb_read failed reading page block xxxxxx
<gm04030276> ok, that should do what i need for the moment...where do i find it?
<dr_willis> NikLP,  sounds like issue reading the cd.
<dr_willis> google.com unetbootin
<dr_willis> :)
<NikLP> weird
<dr_willis> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<dr_willis> Hmm
<uu> dr_willis, soundblaster audigy2
<NikLP> the cd is chugging like hell...
<john__> what does hell chug like?
<gm04030276> that is sort of normal if your trying to do things...
<NikLP> gravel and razor blades :p
<dr_willis> uu,  my audigy 2 cards have all worked out of the box just fine. Youmay want to check your mixer controlls.. I do recall having to enable.check some checkbox to enable the digital out on some of my machines.
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<gm04030276> thanks
<NikLP> is there some way to get it to boot from a network drive, or am I attempting suicide with that? :p
<andrea> hi
<dr_willis> NikLP,  there are netinstaller cd's
<Guest97601> someone from italy??????
<andrea_> italyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<dr_willis> NikLP,  there are also docs somewhwere on booting from a bootp/ftp server thing.. but ive never done that.
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<uu> dr_willis, linux has detect the card but i can't hear anything
<dr_willis> uu,  sounds like either a mixer setting, or whatever you are tyring to play has an issue.
<gm04030276> NikLP
<gm04030276> :yes you can do that
<dr_willis> uu,  are you using the digital out of the card to your speakers? or just the analog out?
<uu> dr_willis, analog out
<gm04030276> i may be able to help you...i did it just last week...though as an ltsp server not installing but its quite similar
<dr_willis> uu,  that eliminates the digital out as the issue then.
<uu> dr_willis, how can i change the digital out??
<dr_willis> uu,  try the alsamixer tool from the terminal,  ive noticed this issue at times.
<dr_willis> uu,  if you are notusing the digital out speakers. ten you dont want to use digital out.   The alsamixer should have some checkbox to enable/disable it.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. alsamixer wont run on my machine.. weird..
<gm04030276> NikLP: I would also recommend the netinstall cd if live disk install isn't working. It just loads a very basic live system and downloads all it needs instead of having it on the cd...as far as i know
<NikLP> aye
<uu> well
<davide> ciao
<uu> dr_willis, i don't know why, but seems like there is no sound i can hear
<dr_willis> uu,  try running some media player like bmpx, or others from a terminal and try to play some wav files. if any error messages show up -  it may help in the debugging
<dr_willis> You are  sure everything is wired up.,., and you dont accidnetly have a headphone plugged in. :)
<uu> dr_willis, lol, no way.... but the Kmix has detect the sound card
<dr_willis> I spend 2 hrs debugging no sound one day.. and realized the headphone adaptor in the 'jack' had disabled the speakers
<uu> dr_willis, how can itbe
<dr_willis> sounds like a  issue of just the mixers are not set right/volumes are muted or somthing then.
<uu> dr_willis,
<uu> dr_willis, should i check it
<dr_willis> i would check with the 'alsamixer' tool in one  terminal, and playing some wav files from a different terminal
<uu> dr_willis, i'm playing with amarok
<dr_willis> You could also chek the whole system with the live cd's to see if that works..  if the live cd works -  then  at least ya know it should work.
<uu> dr_willis, is that ok to play with amarok??
<dr_willis> Try it and see..
<uu> dr_willis, cause when i plug the jack back to the on board card, it worked
<dr_willis> so you now have sound?
<uu> with the on board card is yes
<dr_willis> obboard card   - THATS proberly the whole issue.
<uu> dr_willis, but with the soundblaster didn't
<dr_willis> Its proberly using the wrong sound card as default.
<dr_willis> and i dont rember how to change cards.. I alwyas disable the onboard befor i install
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_willis> That sound troubleshooting page may have the right info.
<Tm_T> that is if you use arts
<Tm_T> hi dr_willis
<DarkSmoke> kubuntu uses arts?
<uu> but the arts is good with me
<Tm_T> DarkSmoke: it does by default
<DarkSmoke> maybe thats the problem why my sound is not being channaled good to 5.1 then...
<Tm_T> but mplayer isn't using arts IIRC
<dr_willis> for 5.1 sound. I rarely ever have a real  5.1 sound source. :) when i do . 5.1 works.. for stero sound. I have to use the mixer and clone the front to the rear i recall..
<DarkSmoke> my sound doesn't work good on kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> stoped using it now till i get a sound card thats compatable
<DarkSmoke> try to test the speakers, some of them doesn't play
<DarkSmoke> but when i play an mp3 they work
<uu> hey guys, why when i try alsamixer, it detect my card is HD Nvidia not the soundblaster
<dr_willis> Ive rarely had any sound issues on any of my machines.. but - a lot depends on the exact soundcard/chipset.
<DarkSmoke> i dont understand... so i stoped using it
<dr_willis> uu,  its defaulted to the onboard card. Not the SB card.
<uu> how can i change it??
<dr_willis> recall the !alsa factoid.. :)  i would check at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dr_willis> theres a tool to do it.. and i dont rember what its name is.
<gm04030276> anyone had experience with kubuntu on msi laptops?
<gm04030276> !msi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msi
<NikLP> this basically describes what's happening to me.... http://macbitz.wordpress.com/2008/05/18/ubuntu-feels-my-wrath/
<NikLP> my ubuntu install disk reportedly had an error on it, so that's in the bin. scanning the kubuntu one now
<uu> if my adept has some problems when trying to download something and it can't be start again, how can i fix it?
<ghostcube> u can try sudo apt-get -f install if this works
<uu> i see, i should run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<ghostcube> have u done this ?
<uu> ya
<uu> everything just like new
<uu> do you guys know which program for the effect of window??
<uu> like burning window...
<Tm_T> !compiz | uu
<ubottu> uu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<uu> 3D window?
<wolfmansaw> Well, this is ineresting
<wolfmansaw> or interesting
<NikLP> can't even install the bloody OS now, as per that post earlier (http://macbitz.wordpress.com/2008/05/18/ubuntu-feels-my-wrath/)
<gm04030276> why not?
<NikLP> keeps failing with IO errors
<NikLP> ubuntu AND kubuntu - read that link ^
<NikLP> POS
<gm04030276> reading....
<milos_> what kind of player opens most of audio formats on ubuntu ?
<NikLP> gm04030276: don't know what to do now :(
<gm04030276> vlc
<gm04030276> NikLP: yea, thats a bit of a weird one.
<uu> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<NikLP> f***ing annoying is what it is
<NikLP> would it make a diff with or w/out net cable plugged in?
<NikLP> kubuntu failed/succeeded/failed/and again/and again
<NikLP> I did have a cat5 in there at one point :p
<gm04030276> it succeded the second time?
<gm04030276> i don't think networking would have much of an impact though you could try it and see.
<gm04030276> As said earlier, try the netinstall one. It should be a small download...for the burnable image anyway!
<NikLP> gm04030276: yeah I don't get it. the ubuntu one failed a dozen times, but I checked the media and it said 1 error - even then I wouldn't expect that to cause a total failure
<NikLP> the kubuntu thing, first time (of all of them) it failed, I jigged the cd lens and wiped it, then it worked. has failed 7/8 times since I tried to put it back on
<gm04030276> yea but error is error.
<NikLP> yeah but the media is clean on the ku disk
<NikLP> so... :/
<gm04030276> did you try running md5sums on the iso's like i said earlier?
<NikLP> gm04030276: um no - wouldn't know how
<gm04030276> two secs
<NikLP> from win?
<gm04030276> ah...hmm
<gm04030276> im still sure there is a way to do it...maybe not just so easily
<gm04030276> !
<gm04030276> how about : http://www.md5summer.org/
<gm04030276> first result on google :)
<gm04030276> brb
<NikLP> it's completely burnt to a cd tho... is that an issue?
<tekgeek> that is a strange issue I have had various random issues as well and from that article you have tried everything I would have suggested and what I have tried myself
<domi1kenobi> I have a problem with the AcerOne with Kubuntu 8.04 and KDE 4.1.1
<domi1kenobi> the atheros card does no longer work - used to work with Madwifi
<ferdi> hey there. i am trying to install kubuntu from the live cd. but it seems, that my hard drive is not recognized. can anyone help me?
<domi1kenobi> lspci does not list it anymore
<gm04030276> NikLP: do you not still have the iso file on your computer somewhere?
<NikLP> nope
<domi1kenobi> ferdi : type dmesg and see what device your hdd is on
<NikLP> this was from weeks/months ago
<gm04030276> ah right
<ferdi> domilkenobi: already did, i can't see it anywhere
<gm04030276> well then i suggest redownloading the iso file
<domi1kenobi> ferdi: is it sata or pata ?
<uu> !window
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window
<gm04030276> try the latest one. and check its md5 against the one on the website
<uu> anyone know how can i run some win program in linux??
<gm04030276> !wine | uu
<ubottu> uu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<domi1kenobi> uu: wine
<ferdi> domilkenobi: uh... I'd say pata, but how do i know that?
<ferdi> domilkenobi: yeah, it is pata
<uu> should be it
<domi1kenobi> try /dev/hda1 then
<uu> but after i install wine
<uu> then i try to install winzip
<ferdi> i did that, domilkenobi, it's not there
<uu> they say it's erroe
<uu> error
<ferdi> kubuntu fails to recognize it
<domi1kenobi> ferdi: what is your boot medium ?
<gm04030276> uu: why don't you just use the unzip command?
<ferdi> domilkenobi: livecd
<uu> just wanna try to install something in window to linux
<uu> :)
<uu> !smile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smile
<domi1kenobi> ferdi : you should be able to boot then - once in your environment type : mount
<domi1kenobi> ferdi : this will list all mounted devices
<gm04030276> uu: just testing rather than for necessity?
<domi1kenobi> no1 here with an AcerOne ?
<uu> no ideas
<ferdi> domilkenobi: did, it's not there. as i said, the drive isn't recognized, i just found it in dmesg
<Agent_bob> back.    why does "nvidia-glx-legacy" require installing an i386 kernel ?   my sound card requires i686, so the conflict is choose either sound or vidio.   ???
<gm04030276> ferdi: what did dmesg say?
<domi1kenobi> ok guess I found my problem myself
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> pfft i have the opposite problem on a lappy.  fglrx requires i686 but intel hda  doesn't work right with i686 only with i386 "which makes no sense"
<ferdi> gm04030276: www.pastebin.com/m2e7309a5
<Agent_bob> err actually hda doesn't work right period,  but it works a little with the i386 kernel
<ferdi> gm04030276: http://pastebin.com/m2e7309a5
 * Agent_bob is probably talking to himself again anyway.
<Glady>  Talk to me
<ferdi> gm04030276: does that help?
<NikLP> gm04030276, Agent_bob: the install appears to be working this time - I think having the network cable in is what's helpgin
<NikLP> it appears to be scanning mirrors and repositories
<gm04030276> good!
<NikLP> well sort of :p
<gm04030276> ferdi: what line did you find it on?
<NikLP> I'm still clueless, even if it *does* install! :p
<ferdi> gm04030276: 286 i'd say
<gm04030276> *looks*
<NikLP> so lets say I find out what my video hardware is - what next? intel gm965 I think :p
<gm04030276> are you doing alternative install?
<ferdi> nope
<gm04030276> sorry, that was for NikLP
<NikLP> install complete - some fluke:p
<NikLP> gm04030276: using the exact same cd but with network plugged in
<gm04030276> ferdi: line 286-7 look to be ok compared to mine
<gm04030276> NikLP: if your doing a graphical install then your video hardware should be working after its installed...
<NikLP> gm04030276: well in the doodah I just see VEDA generic (if memory serves)
<NikLP> lemme check
<gm04030276> well if it works...what do you need to do to it?
<ferdi> gm04030276: ok, but i can't find the drive anywhere. when i try to install i can't set up a partition table because there's no drive. what about line 288, isnn't that the problem?
<NikLP> gm04030276: hm well always had the thing that if windows is running generic, the manu driver is nearly always better?
<gm04030276> ferdi: yip that looks to be it...but I don't know what that means...I'm not anywhere near expert on that (or anything...just got 3 years experience!)
<ferdi> gm04030276: ok. but thanks anyway
<gm04030276> ferdi: google about and see if you can find a way of being more verbose at startup. Your running a live disc and trying to install, yes?
<ferdi> gm04030276: yep
<ferdi> gm04030276: the disk itself is ok, i tried it out on another machine
<gm04030276> ferdi: and google the error, see if you can find any info and get on the forums see if someone know what it is!
<gm04030276> ferdi: what sort of hardware are we talking? computer and hd?
<ferdi> gm04030276: not quite the newest stuff. the computer is an intel 2.4 ghz machine, the hd is (i think) a 80GB pata drive, but i'm not quite sure, haven't used the thing for quite a while now
<ferdi> gm04030276: maybe the livecd is missing the correct drivers
<gm04030276> NikLP: if its just an intel onboard graphics chip then generic should be ok. You are better to have the proper drivers for nvidia (and i assume ati, i don't know about them, i only have nvidia cards(
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gm04030276> ferdi: what sort of mother board?
<NikLP> gm04030276: if you say so sir :)
<gm04030276> :0
<gm04030276> *:)
<domi1kenobi> ferdi : you didn't connect your drive to a raid controller ?
<ferdi> gm04030276: asus something, and no raid controller
<tekgeek> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gm04030276> ferdi: are you sure the pata controller is enabled in the bios? I know in my P5K's you can turn them off.
<ferdi> gm04030276: i'll check, but since my old gentoo installation still works pretty nicely it should be on, shouldn't it?
<gm04030276> yea
<gm04030276> shouldbe
<gm04030276> if youuse the hard drive with another installation then thats not the problem
<gm04030276> unless you where messing in the bios before hand!
<domi1kenobi> ferdi : copy paste the output of lcpci
<gm04030276> *before the install
<domi1kenobi> lspci i mean
<domi1kenobi> in pastebin..
<chrisruls00> does anyone know the window name of the black screen is that appears when you lock kde 3.5.9? i want to exclude it from compiz animations since it makes it look silly.
<ferdi> http://pastebin.com/m1bb4d557
<CydeWeys> Is there any estimated ETA on when KDE 4.1 will hit the mainline repositories?  As far as I know, it's still limited to the Personal Package Archive.
<gm04030276> domi1kenobi, ferdi: line 9 what we're looking at?
<domi1kenobi> ICH4 should be supported by default no?
<ubuntoil> talking about kde4, ubuntu 8.10 is coming soon...obviously with "only" kde4, and there were some issues with nvidia drivers and kde4...is it solved ??
<gm04030276> NikLP: how's it going?
<ferdi> gm04030276, domilkenobi: that's just the controller, not the disk, is it?
<domi1kenobi> yep
<ferdi> the drive isn't there
<domi1kenobi> but you need support for the controller or the disk is not visible
<gm04030276> but it means the os see's the controller at least
<gm04030276> can i assume you have restarted the computer?
<ferdi> a couple of times
<gm04030276> ok
<CydeWeys> ubuntoil: 8.10 will not support KDE 3.5?
<ubuntoil> CydeWeys: I don't wanna say bullS^%$ but I don't think so
<domi1kenobi> ferdi : I must go to bed but I would check google for ICH4 and kubuntu
<gm04030276> ferdi: did you say you already had an os installed on the harddrive?
<ferdi> domilkenobi: ok, i'll do that
<domi1kenobi> night all
<ferdi> gm04030276: yes
<ferdi> bye, thanks
<NikLP> gm04030276: not sure - taking a break and going to the pub now! :p
<NikLP> trying out the video driver
<gm04030276> lol
<gm04030276> ok
<CydeWeys> ubuntoil: That strikes me as a bad decision.  Personally, I like KDE 4.1 sufficiently that I don't feel the need to go back to KDE 3.5, but I know a lot of others' opinions differ.
<ferdi> gm04030276: gentoo linux and there should also be some old windows2000 or something
<NikLP> oops
<gm04030276> ferdi: ok, well try to boot to that and see if it still works
<ubuntoil> CydeWeys: for me it's because of that nvidia issue...http://www.kubuntu.org/news/intrepid-alpha-6
<NikLP> groovy - broke it
<gm04030276> NikLP: you what?!!
<NikLP> gm04030276: froze on trying to restart x server
<NikLP> went into F1 and rebooted, here's hoping :p
<NikLP> uh oh
<gm04030276> yip...that'll happen. Well, it happened to me distro's ago. Not recently
<ferdi> gm04030276: works like a charm
<ferdi> gm04030276: the old os, that is
<NikLP> broken!
<NikLP> gm04030276: ideas? :)
<NikLP> boots into shell
<gm04030276> NikLP: lol, ok. try and get to a console, it should put you there automatically. and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg That will reconfigure X for you
<gm04030276> ferdi: ok, so computer sees the hard drive and can use it ok but the live install can't...crap one
<NikLP> use kernel framebuffer device interface???
<NikLP> this is why normal people don't use this
<NikLP> YOU tell ME, operating system!
<ferdi> gm04030276: i think the driver's missing. can't think of anything else
<gm04030276> NikLP: you can say either...i just go with the default! I don't really know what it means either!
<NikLP> yeah it kicked me back into shell
<gm04030276> ferdi: but it shouldn't be!
<NikLP> xserver-xorg postinst wawrning: overwriting possibly-customised ocnfig
<gm04030276> NikLP: yea, now try startx when you done
<NikLP> ah there was me typing xstart, dammit :p
<gm04030276> lol
<NikLP> funkalicious
<NikLP> workee
<NikLP> now  pub, had enough :p
<gm04030276> NikLP: good stuff. :)
<ferdi> gm04030276: have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/mf6b7b4f that's from the dmesg output of the current os. does that help?
<NikLP> bbl :p
<gm04030276> ferdi: what is the bit before that?
<admiral> hi
<ferdi> gm04030276: http://pastebin.com/ma448bd2
<admiral> i've got a problem with the Fn+F[1|2 etc] commands
<admiral> i've got an asus z53 laptop
<gm04030276> ferdi: I mean right back to  ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14 type line like we have in the live system dmesg
<admiral> need tiìo post the dmesg?
<ferdi> gm04030276: what do you mean?
<gm04030276> ferdi: is there not a line like that. like line 286 from the live system?
<ferdi> admiral: describe the problem...
<ferdi> gm04030276: didn't see one
<gm04030276> ferdi: hmm ok
<ferdi> gm04030276: no pata in this dmesg... i just grep'd
<admiral> the ACPI stuff does not work... for example the buttons controlling the brightness do not work
<ferdi> gm04030276: but i'm getting pretty tired now. i think i'll have another go tomorrow. thanks for your help
<admiral> ...
<gm04030276> ferdi: ok. I'll be here tomorrow
<gm04030276> i'll maybe google a bit more later see what i can find
<admiral> i cannot find anything on google regarding my problem
<admiral> anyone?
<gm04030276> sorry admiral, don't even know where to start...but i may well be on with something of a similar question tomorrow!
<Glady> independant status
<ktulu77> hi
<Glady> counselling
<ktulu77> I am on intrepid ibex and I would like to know if there is a way to add a new user
<Glady> head cases
<gm04030276> adduser command?
<pepp> anyone had problems with this soundcard in kubuntu :
<pepp> HDA Intel                                                                                             │
<pepp> │ Chip: Realtek ALC660-VD
<ktulu77> KUser don't have any options to choose if the user is administrator, desktop user etc
<ktulu77> gm04030276: I need a graphical gui
<gm04030276> lol
<ktulu77> a gui :D
<gm04030276> don't know then...never needed to do it!
<gm04030276> oh
<gm04030276> wait
<gm04030276> you could try webmin
<Glady> always in the matrix
<ktulu77> There is already a very good gui with ubuntu to manage users
<ktulu77> but it seems not to be one in kubuntu intrepid
<Glady> member of the matrix
<Glady> no matrix
<Glady> anarkist
<Glady> matrix appoved
<Glady> approved
<Glady> admiral matrix's approved
<Glady> ?
<aapzak> greetings earthlings
<Glady> noooooooooooo
<byteme_> is KDE 4 officially released?
<PhilRod> byteme_: yes - it has been for several months now
<byteme_> ahhok oops
<byteme_> thanks
<byteme_> whats with remix?
<byteme_> 4.0 remix?
<gm04030276> its kubuntu 8.04 with kde4 instead of 3.5
<skole> Hi! I cant find my cdrom. Whats my problem?
<ghostcube> oO have u searched under the bed ?
<rickest> check the coffee table
<skole> Hehe.... can I use a command in terminal to check the status for the cd-rom?
<ghostcube> it should be in /dev/cdrom
<dr_willis> what 'status' do you mean?
<skole> If its there...if its mounted
<ghostcube> hmm noprmally kde adds an icon to desjtop or asks u what to do with the cd if its mounted
<dr_willis> skole,  the 'mount' command
<rickest> skole: mount
<skole> mount /dev/cdrom   ?
<rickest> skole: for status you probably mean more like: mount | grep cdrom
<skole> ricest returns just a promt
<kubuntu_> hola
<rickest> skole: then it's not mounted or you don't have a cdrom link in /dev.  ok: put in a CD. run 'mount'.  remove cd. run 'mount'.  compare output
<rickest> whatever the difference is in output is what will tell you in the future whether or not you have a CD inserted and mounted
<skole> rickest: I put in my installer cd, and that turns out right. The CD I put in first was a music CD. That does't show?
<rickest> skole: your automount probably doesn't mount audio CDs
<jpark> Anyone here know XSD?
<skole> Do you have a clue?
<dr_willis> one normally does not have to mount music cd's
<dr_willis> There are addons for kde/gnome that make them appear as a data cd with wav/mp3/other files
<dr_willis> but thats sort of a 'trick' :)
<skole> I just want to play them with amarok... help me dr_willis
<skole> And use K3b...
<dr_willis> pop in cd.. tell amarok to play cd..
<dr_willis> theres no mounting needed.
<dr_willis> or rip the cd to mp3/flac/whatever...
<rickest> mount is for mounting 'file systems', not devices.  the CD is just where the file system is for a data cd.  CD copiers, audio players, etc., work on the device, not on file systems
<rickest> although I guess you could sort of say audio CDs have a file system, I'm not really sure how they define that and .CDA, etc.
<skole> Yes I understand that. But I cant find the CD when I put in a audio CD, I must see it on the desktop or in the file manager
<stdin> fwiw audio CDs don't have a filesystem, each track is burnt as a session to the disk (similar to partitions on HDDs)
<stdin> skole: when you put the CD in, does anything show in konqueror when you go to "auduocd:/" ?
<stdin> erm "audiocd:/"
<skole> No it does not show in konqueror, nor in dolphin witch is default file manager
<stdin> I'm not sure if audiocd:/ would work in dolphin, which is why I said konqueror
<skole> ok
<skole> but it should just come up as a Icon on the desctop shouldn't it?
<dr_willis> or there may be a 'play cd' button in amarok
<dr_willis> No filesystem = no need for a icon on the desktopp perhaps.. I never use audio cds
<dr_willis> so not sure. :)
<ryans> Hello agian.
<gm04030276> there is a play cd button in the engage menu of amarok
<skole> May be Im old fashion
<Glady> why old fashion
<skole> Found the button... It works... now is the problem of ripping... I want London calling on my mp3 (ogg) player. Going on the bus tomorrow
<gm04030276> cdparanoia is good for ripping
<gm04030276> just go to the folder you want to store it in and then type cdparanoia -B
<stdin> again, I just use "audiocd:/", click and drag from the konqueror tab to the media device and watch the glory :)
<stdin> best ripping too *ever*
<dr_willis> i tend to use grip for my ripping needs
<adi_> hi all
<elian_> Hey guys
<elian_> anybody can help me install hidpoint?
<adi_> who is the better viewer in kubuntu for photos?
<elian_> it's a .bin, and i followed the instructions with sudo, but for some reason ubuntu doesnt detect the file
<adi_> I want one fast and not hungry in ram
<gm04030276> adi_:gwenview is pretty good
<skole> That is cool stdin!!
<adi_> just the baisc thigs
<adi_> gwenview have a lot of function
<adi_> Im looking for something very light
<stdin> elian_: make sure you make it executable or run "sudo bash /path/to/file.bin"
<adi_> any idea?
<gm04030276> ristretto?
<gm04030276> its the only one i have...it seems small;
<adi_> is it best with kde or gnome
<adi_> ?
<gm04030276> don't know!
<adi_> does it need gnome pkages to install?
<gm04030276> i tend to find they all work with both...not that i've done extensive testing
<adi_> ok
<adi_> thanks
<gm04030276> i don't know, but i do have kde3.5, kde4 and gnome installed!
<stdin> ristretto is a GTK app, but if you have firefox you already have most of GTK
<ryans> Alright so I tried installing flash 10 onto my lappy to see it will stop freezing but it hasn't.
<NikLP> gm04030276: think that's fixed it - might leave video settings alone now :p
<NikLP> gm04030276: however - the wireless internet...
<gm04030276> haha!
<gm04030276> ah wirelessl...enjoy that one...i don't remember how i got mine working! But that was on an old powerpc mac
<gm04030276> tomorrow will be a whole nother bundle of fun for me too...new laptop arriving :) ... I hope...it better!
<gm04030276> ok
<NikLP> eeeeeep
<gm04030276> so what sort of hardware are we dealing with?
<gm04030276> what does lsusb say?
<NikLP> its a broadcom bcm5755m
<NikLP> according to lspci
<gm04030276> ok, run emm...
#kubuntu 2008-10-02
<gm04030276> sudo lsmod | grep b43
<NikLP> emm? wtf is that (also what is lsusb and lsmod??)
<gm04030276> ok, the sudo part gives you root permissions, you can try it without it but lsmod lists the modules that are loaded in the kernel so that may need root
<gm04030276> the | grep just searches through the output for the sting b43 which is a broadcom module :)
<NameAlreadyInUse> i am having trouble connecting to the internet
<NameAlreadyInUse> i am told that a network address should be acquired automatically, but I can get no connectivity at all
<gm04030276> lsusd lists all usb devices plugged just like lspci :)
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: wireless or wired?
<NikLP> gm04030276: b43?
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: wired
<gm04030276> NikLP: yea, b43 is a broadcom module for using broadcom wireless cards...it may not be the only one though...only one ive seen though
<NikLP> gm04030276: that command just kicks into pw then nothing :/
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: i am connecting through a router, not directly, by the way
<ryans> If it's a B43...
<ryans> Becareful..
<NikLP> no results
<ryans> Mine freezes when I use flash.
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: ok, i'll assume connected to a router...have you configured it to be dhcp server?
<ryans> Tried both NDISwrapper and FWcutter.
<NikLP> rfcomm is the nearest thing I see to *anything* related to comms vis lsmod
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: yes, but kubuntu refuses to acquire
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: i will set it to acquire an address automatically by dhcp, but nothing seems to happen, and the settings will not be applied the next time i open network settings
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: cat /etc/network/interfaces and put it on pastebin
<gm04030276> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: alright, one second
<gm04030276> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gm04030276> NikLP: have a look at some of that stuff?
<NikLP> the wifi docs?
<gm04030276> NikLP: Is your card just not showing up in KNetworkManager? It should be in the bar at the bottom on the right.
<NikLP> OH! :)
<gm04030276> NikLP: get it?
<NikLP> gm04030276: looking good :) got message from kde wallet service tho?
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53005/
<NikLP> just enter  pw etc?
<gm04030276> yea
<NikLP> gm04030276: I love you :p
<NikLP> wireless!!
<NikLP> ping ftw, btw :p
<gm04030276> NikLP: woow steady now! lol
 * NikLP dances a wee jig :p
<gm04030276> thats good :)
<gm04030276> lol
<NikLP> it is
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: is that all the output?
<gm04030276> 4 lines?
<NikLP> never before seen...! many live cds, no wireless :)
<NikLP> ok I'm much happier now - good video, good tinternetz. all good.
<NikLP> now learning the os :p
<gm04030276> :D
<NikLP> eek
<gm04030276> yip! first time with linux?
<ryans> Linux can be strange at times
<NikLP> I'm a web dev, so actually I do a lot of stuff in shell, so I'm not uncomfortable as I *could* be, but... this is scary shit.
<gm04030276> but its really fun when you get 3 years down the line and realise your finally good enough to help other people :)
<NikLP> "at times" - understatement of the century :p
<ryans> I remember ye olde doswhen I was younger.
<NikLP> yeah that's cool :) I still can help people, just not with admin :p
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: yes that is all of it
<NameAlreadyInUse> (sorry for delayed reply)
<NikLP> I was *trying* to learn unix in 96 when I started building websites - the reticence of the uni meant I got taught Dos 5 for my networking module however. rather a stumbling block, imho.
<gm04030276> earliest i remember was win 95. Was on windows until 4 years ago...then got a mac cause i was doing music technology...and then i broke it one day, started learning command line and eventually came to linux :)...but aaaaaaaanyway
<NikLP> so technically I have been using shell for about 12-13 years :p
<chrisruls00> does anyone in here know much about x11vnc?
<NikLP> eep
<ryans> Heh
<ryans> I remember hacking my class's macintosh.
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: ok, add the lines auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<NikLP> gm04030276: so how the hell do I go about a) updating the kernel/os b) installing skype c) installing lamp d) securing lamp e) using lamp? :) :)
<ryans> Just memorized the password my teacher typed in.
<NikLP> f) using win equivs :p
<tsrk> When does kubuntu 8.10 come out?
<gm04030276> ryans: mac's are sooo easy! root shell from holding apple+s at boot! :)
<NikLP> I hacked mac prefect once :p
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: ah, how do i add to that? i am very new
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<NikLP> used to have to get on the mac, install this prog, hack the extension, reboot, install perl and machttp, code, then remove the apps, unhack the extension, reboot! :p
<ryans> Mehehehe
<NikLP> Daisuke_Ido: noted, but :p anyway ;)
<gm04030276> NikLP: filp!! right...well i know most of it...i do alot of web stuff myself...but i like making web based systems rather than websites :) anyway..
<ryans> I am evil homer!
 * NikLP dances with maracas ;)
<NikLP> ryans: quality :)
<gm04030276> NikLP: sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php5 php5-cli php5-cgi
<NikLP> jeeeeeeeez :p
<NikLP> gm04030276: how about thru the gui?
<gm04030276> NikLP: and then some other things...i normally actually do it through adept manager cause its easier to see allll the ones you want :)
<NikLP> which is?
<gm04030276> yea, K > System > Adept MAnager
<NikLP> you speak deh forayn to me :p
<chrisruls00> I'm having a problem with x11vnc, when I have multiple sessions open I can only connect to the one currently on the physical screen. I heard from somewhere you could connect to sessions that where not currently on screen, but all I get is a black screen...
<gm04030276> NikLP: lol! it's been sooo long sincce i've done it
<ryans> Mmm, still gotta figure out this system bug.
<NikLP> gm04030276: bloody cli snob! ;)
<gm04030276> NikLP: not really...i mean ages since i've installed lamp!
<gm04030276> NikLP: though i would normally use the command line these days :)...let me have a wee look
<NikLP> gm04030276: where ARE you exactly?
<NikLP> gm04030276: what's a "general update" command?
<NikLP> sudo apt-get update?
<gm04030276> NikLP: My bedroom, town, city, NI, UK
<gm04030276> NikLP:...um idk!
<NikLP> idk?
<NikLP> NI? ireland?
<gm04030276> I don't know
<gm04030276> yea, northern ireland
<NikLP> someone mentioned it earlier
<NikLP> top of the morning chief :p
<NikLP> s/of/o\'/g :P
<gm04030276> thats england...!
<NikLP> I'm in nottingham you clown :p
<gm04030276> haha!
<gm04030276> oh right
<NikLP> ;)
<gm04030276> fair enough
<NikLP> that command I put, works - but I don't know what it did :p
<NikLP> just "reads" stuff
<gm04030276> anyway...you will want to install libapache2-mod-php5 to get php to work with apache
<NikLP> o rly? :P
<NikLP> howzat then?
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: how do i add those lines to /etc/network/interfaces, can i open it in an editor?
<NikLP> gm04030276: you using synergy? I would really like to get that working
<gm04030276> K menu (bottom left) -> System -> Adept Manger
<NameAlreadyInUse> ah, ok
<gm04030276> Nope, what is it?
<NameAlreadyInUse> thanks
<gm04030276> sorry NameAlreadyInUse, that was for NikLP
<NikLP> oh sudo spt-get install synergy works :) no idea if that means I can use it now :)
<NikLP> how the hell do I "run" it tho?
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: You can use sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<gm04030276> NikLP: oooyes i have heard of synergy...i think...if it has a mac version then yes, i attempted to use it once upon a time
<NikLP> yeah it's total cross-os
<NikLP> how do I run stuff I install tho? it didn't appear in the k menu at all
<gm04030276> NikLP: emm, you could try running synergy from the command line or from alt-F2
<NameAlreadyInUse> i am in the Adept Manager, but i can not see it listed =\
<NikLP> tried, nada
<gm04030276> NikLP: try here? http://www.linux.com/feature/54628
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: pico is already installed by default
<NikLP> ah good call, reading
<NameAlreadyInUse> so i should search for pico? i am having trouble understanding how to find /etc/network/interfaces in the Adept Manager
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: no i meant adept manager for niklp, you need to go to konsole and type sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces and then add those two lines.
<duckx0r> how do you type these characters with a spanish keyboard layout in kde? \ | @ #
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: oh right, heh, that makes it easier
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: lol, sorry
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: did you do that yet?
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: yes, i have done that
<NameAlreadyInUse> it has automatically acquired an address, but i am not sure it is right
<gm04030276> ok, next you have to restart your networking to reload the config so in the konsole type: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NameAlreadyInUse> ah
<nejode> duckx0r:AltGr+1,2,3 and upper left
<duckx0r> what button is AltGr?
<duckx0r> right alt?
<NameAlreadyInUse> gm: it has reset to what it was previously
<nejode> right to the space
<duckx0r> ahhh perfect. thanks nejode
<gm04030276> NAIU: back to the 4 lines?
<NameAlreadyInUse> yup
<gm04030276> did you try configuring it through system settings from the K menu
<NameAlreadyInUse> yeah
<NameAlreadyInUse> well i restarted after i made the changes at first
<NameAlreadyInUse> and it changed, but still did not work
<gm04030276> what is the output of ifconfig?
<NameAlreadyInUse> quite a few lines
<NameAlreadyInUse> there was a hardware entry before
<gm04030276> lol
<gm04030276> what interfaces does it mention?
<NameAlreadyInUse> but that went after i entered the restart command
<gm04030276> eth0?
<NameAlreadyInUse> it doesn't now
<NameAlreadyInUse> but it did before
<NameAlreadyInUse> (after i made the changes to /etc/network/interfaces and restarted)
<NameAlreadyInUse> restarted the computer, i mean
<gm04030276> you don't need to restart the computer to reconfigure networking
<gm04030276> but anyway
<nejode> NameAlreadyInUse: why don't you paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces to take a look at it
<NameAlreadyInUse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53005/
<NameAlreadyInUse> that is what it is currently
<gm04030276> it changed back to that after restarting?
<NameAlreadyInUse> after " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<nejode> NameAlreadyInUse: you sure you saved the file after editing it?
<gm04030276> yea, thats the only think i can think of!
<NameAlreadyInUse> between restarting the computer and typing " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<NameAlreadyInUse> the changes were still there
<NameAlreadyInUse> and the file had been saved, i did check
<gm04030276> ok, good.
<NameAlreadyInUse> but i might have missed something (try to imagine your first day with linux, and that is me)
<gm04030276> flip...don't even remember that day! i remember having to sit up for a whole night and click ok for each and every fedora update! :) and sitting in college using a live disc on my little ppc mac :)
<gm04030276> anyway
<NameAlreadyInUse> should i add those two lines to interfaces again, and then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"?
<gm04030276> yea.
<serge> Hello, when I use the screen command, my scrollbars dissapear from the console, how would I scroll up and down?
<gm04030276> try it again
<Cannoli> !backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<nejode> NameAlreadyInUse: it should look something like this> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53015/
<favro> serge: try shift+pageup
<Cannoli> can someone tell me where to get help for backtrack?
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: ah, i remove the netmask and address lines?
<serge> shift+pageup doesn't seem to work
<gm04030276> serge: maybe control-c ?
<nejode> NameAlreadyInUse: are you in KDE?
<serge> control c just makes the next line in bash, another blank $
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: yes
<favro> ctrl+c stops the running command
<nejode> OK, let's go step-by-step
<serge> yes but not the 'screen' command
<nejode> 1) press Alt+F2
<gm04030276> favro: im working on the "screen command" part that he said.
<serge> `screen` allows you to have several virtual consoles in one, they behave in a very similar way to regular consoles.. except for the scrolling part
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: ok, one sec
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, yes
<NameAlreadyInUse> that is run?
<nejode> 2) type kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<nejode> 3) enter your password
<gm04030276> NameAlreadyInUse: i hope nejode gets it sorted for you! I'm away to bed! tty all tomorrow! :)
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, thanks for all the help gm
<gm04030276> np
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: i have edited the /etc/network/interfaces to show what you linked
<NameAlreadyInUse> beforehand
<nejode> ...no, type it in the run box
<NameAlreadyInUse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53015/
<NameAlreadyInUse> i mean that
<NameAlreadyInUse> so that is what cat /etc/network/interfaces shows at the moment
<nejode> do you have kate opened with the interfaces file?
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, i will do that
<NameAlreadyInUse> yes, done
<nejode> you have the file opened in the kate editor
<nejode> ??
<NameAlreadyInUse> yup
<nejode> erase the content and paste what I pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/53015/
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, that is what i have
<nejode> exactly?
<NameAlreadyInUse> does it matter if there is an extra newline in the center?
<nejode> why don't you paste your file back to me to see
<NameAlreadyInUse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53018/
<NikLP> gm04030276: let me know before you crash out - synergy is installed but... not playing :
<NikLP> :p
<nejode> OK, now in console> sudo ifdown eth0
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, one moment
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, that is done
<nejode> what was the output?
<NameAlreadyInUse> it mentioned an old PID file with pid 6363, that has been killed and discarded
<NameAlreadyInUse> then says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53022/
<nejode> now: sudo ifup eth0
<Kage_Jittai> how do I find out which package a file belongs too?
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: it says the same thing, but has some DHCPDISCOVER messages
<NameAlreadyInUse> now: No DHCPOFFERS received
<NameAlreadyInUse> "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<nejode> you sure that router is OK? that message says that there's no dhcp server working
<NameAlreadyInUse> well, it depends on what you mean by OK
<NameAlreadyInUse> i am using it to connect with this computer, and i have made sure it has DHCP enabled
<NameAlreadyInUse> and the DHCP seems to work with other computers
<nejode> let's try to figure out this... do you know the address of your router?
<NameAlreadyInUse> 10.1.1.1
<nejode> can you ping that address?
<NameAlreadyInUse> no
<NameAlreadyInUse> i get "destination host unreachable" messages
<nejode> ok, maybe your network card isn't eth0
<nejode> try this in konsole: dmesg | grep eth
<NameAlreadyInUse> yes, i get maybe 10 lines with that
<nejode> eth0 or eth1?
<NameAlreadyInUse> eth0
<nejode> strange... did tou try with another cable?
<NameAlreadyInUse> there are two compatible inputs, but the other does not work
<NameAlreadyInUse> there is nothing wrong with the cable, i have used it before and it is fine
<NameAlreadyInUse> so i am not sure what else it could be
<what_if> any idea when kde 4.1 will make it to kubuntu ?
<NameAlreadyInUse> if it matters there was another computer recently hooked up to that cable
<nejode> and what happens if you do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<NameAlreadyInUse> i will try now, one moment
<BluesKaj> NameAlreadyInUse, paste the dmesg output in pastebin so we can have a look
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: i get essentially the same thing as with the ifup, some DHCPDISCOVER messages and then no DHCPOFFER
<NameAlreadyInUse> BluesKaj: the output of dmesg | grep eth?
<BluesKaj> yes
<NameAlreadyInUse> one moment
<tim> I can't mount a usb hard drive on my desktop , that I can on my eeepc. What's going on?
<BluesKaj> tim, look in system menu /storage media
<tim> uh, I don't see a storage media in system menu, but it doesn't even appear under sudo fdisk -l so...
<dabud> good evening all          i am having a problem with a hard drive i installed as a storage unit
<BluesKaj> tim, not the kmenu , the system menu , it's a pc icon usually in the panel
<dabud> i want to use it to store my music files on   but when i try to move files to it i get a  You do not have permission to do this type error
<NameAlreadyInUse> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53026/
<tim> o yea that, it doesn't show up in it
<NameAlreadyInUse> there are numbers to the left but it is difficult enough to remember as it is
<dabud> i think i may have messed up installing it and mounting it and would like to uninstall harddrive and do it again
<nejode> NameAlreadyInUse: your network card is down
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: well that would explain it
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: any idea on what i would have to do to fix it?
<nejode> probably because when the kernel was booting the cable was loose
<NameAlreadyInUse> yes, it was now that i think about it
<nejode> I had a similar problem today installing SmoothWall router
<NameAlreadyInUse> so what are my options?
<nejode> and I had to reboot with the cable well pluged in
<NameAlreadyInUse> so i should restart and make sure that the cable is well plugged in?
<nejode> and dmesg said "eth0 link up"... everything worked fine afterwards
<NameAlreadyInUse> i will give this a try
<BluesKaj> NameAlreadyInUse, yes, nejode is prolly correct
<nejode> I'll stand by to see
<NikLP> so... adept. there are 192 possible updates - how do i initiate this?
<javier> ahy alguien k me pueda ayudar??
<BluesKaj> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lemon_> plz say English
<javier> ¿?
<javier> estoy recien estrando al mundo inux
<javier> asike no entiendo muxo de esto
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: nope, more link down in dmesg
<BluesKaj> NikLP, adept notifier is telling you to update if you wish , click on it
<BluesKaj> !pt | javier
<ubottu> javier: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: i made sure it was well plugged in at both ends, so i do not think that is the issue
<NikLP> BluesKaj: can't see anywhere appropriate to click, actually :/
<NikLP> oh apply changes in the menu seems to be the cure :)
<BluesKaj> the notifier in the panel
<nejode> ...with the lik down you0ll never get a connection :-(
<NikLP> BluesKaj: I saught the updates manually in the interface - not to worry have found it now :) thanks :)
<BluesKaj> right NikLP
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: but that definitely confirms that the issue has something to do with the network device?
<NameAlreadyInUse> and not, say, the router?
<nejode> It should be hardware related
<NameAlreadyInUse> hmm
<NameAlreadyInUse> does it matter that the cable was unplugged when installing?
<nejode> you need phisical connection with the dhcp server to be able to get a lease
<nejode> negative
<BluesKaj> definitely HW related, NameAlreadyInUse ...check system settings /network connections and take alook
<NameAlreadyInUse> what would i be looking for?
<nejode> every boot, the kernel examines the hardware and loads the necesary modules
<NameAlreadyInUse> nothing seems to be out of place in network connections
<BluesKaj> interface IP address , network device
<NameAlreadyInUse> although i have not got any control to compare against
<nejode> try booting a live cd
<NameAlreadyInUse> BluesKaj: eth0 is listed
<nejode> if the harware is OK it should connect without problems
<BluesKaj> IP addy ?
<NameAlreadyInUse> ah, something strange
<NameAlreadyInUse> hang on
<BluesKaj> enabled ?
<NameAlreadyInUse> yes, enabled and address is 169.254.6.235
<nejode> that's the avahi address
<NameAlreadyInUse> avahi?
<BluesKaj> should be something like 192.168.2.0
<nejode> the default address when it can't get a dhcp address
<NikLP> avahi got news for you....
<NameAlreadyInUse> yes, that would be right
<NameAlreadyInUse> so all i can really do is replace the network card?
<BluesKaj> NameAlreadyInUse, which router are you using ?
<NameAlreadyInUse> an old Dlink
<NikLP> ew
<BluesKaj> trusty device ...hmm
<NameAlreadyInUse> well it hasn't troubled me in the past :P
<nejode> NameAlreadyInUse: man, try the LiveCD
<BluesKaj> yeah, i'm saying it should work
<nejode> are you plugged directly to the router or through a switch?
<NameAlreadyInUse> it is plugged directly into the router
<NameAlreadyInUse> i will try the live cd
<nejode> 4 lan ports?
<NameAlreadyInUse> yeah
<BluesKaj> change ports :)
<nejode> have you tried swapping ports?... rebooting the router?
<NameAlreadyInUse> i will try rebooting the router
<NameAlreadyInUse> ok, the router has been rebooted
<NameAlreadyInUse> i will try the live cd
<nejode> swap ports and check the leds
<tim> I have a usb drive that works on one linux machine (eeepc) but not on my desktop. help?
<nejode> tim: does your desktop "see" the device?
<|0sts0ul> tim: Did you happen to format the usb drive with another filesystem?
<BluesKaj> tim, it will require a password to mount it anyway
<tim> desktop doesn't see it. its formated fat
<nejode> type in console: lsusb (with the drive plugged)
<NameAlreadyInUse> nejode: nope, no luck with the router reboot, live cd or swapping ports
<nejode> ...then your network card is busted
<NameAlreadyInUse> yeah, that must be it
<tim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53035/
<tim> normally there are 4 lines
<nejode> and realtek's 8139 chips are as universal as you can get
<nejode> tim, no luck man, your system isn't "seeing" the drive
<nejode> I've heard of cases where rebooting with the device plugged in did the trick
<gizmobay> Can someone help me something has gone wrong with my system that I can't figure out?
<gizmobay> I installed hylafax and then I tried installing avantfax
<tim> I didn't work for this machine
<gizmobay> avantfax came with a debian-install.sh script
<gizmobay> I ran it and know I can't login into my computer
<gizmobay> I get to kdm and then when I enter my pass I get dumped back to the kdm screen
<gizmobay> I tried renaming .kde4 to kde4back and that didn't fix it
<nejode> gizmobay: that happens sometimes when the disk is full
<gizmobay> my disk isn't full
<gizmobay> I ran in recovry mode and I can get into kde 3.5.9 as root
<nejode> ...how about apt-get --purge remove kdm ... and reinstall?
<NikLP> whassa diff between "sudo apt-get install x" and "sudo aptitude install x" ??
<gizmobay> can't get an internet connection
<gizmobay> ifup eth0 not working
<|0sts0ul> gizmobay: one thing that will help you see the error is to open another virtual console (ctrl-alt-f1), login to the console, then type 'tail -f /var/log/kdm.log' then ctrl-f7 back to your kdm login and try logging in. This will show you in the console what the login error might be.
<NikLP> ack
<|0sts0u|> glad that ghost finally died!
<gizmobay> okay let me try
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Somebody here gave me a link to fix my problem with the sound
<x_link> I have a Lenovo N200 laptop.
<x_link> But I don't remember who gave me the link and I don't remember the link,
<gizmobay> Cannot resolve system encoding defaulting ISO ??/
<gizmobay> module ramdac already built in
<BluesKaj> x_link, next time someone gives you a link , bookmark it.
<draik> Do we have a release date for Intrepid Ibex?
<draik> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<BluesKaj> it is october !
<|0sts0u|> gizmobay: that one is beyond me. Seems to be a an issue dealing with nvidia cards from my quick google look.
<draik> BluesKaj: Exact date?
<draik> Kubuntu has the K Menu, what does Ubuntu have?
<gizmobay> I've got internet, I'll try reinstalling kdm
<nejode> draik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<draik> Whoa. End of the month, huh.
<|0sts0u|> gizmobay: that may be your best bet. I am not the greatest on video driver or X issues. Maybe someone else has some input.
<dope> please god help me get pidgin to make noise when i get a message
<draik> dope: pull the pidgin's wings!
<dope> don't you get smart with me, god dammit
<dope> THIS IS A GD CRISIS!
<dope> gd stands for god damn
<gizmobay> reinstalled kdm didn't solve the problem
<dope> gizmobay: it never does
<|0sts0u|> do you run an nvidia video card?
<gizmobay> yes
<draik> dope: If you can't laugh at your issue, then you haven't been dealing with it for too long and sound on an IM isn't "vital"
<|0sts0u|> gozmobay: did you happen to update the kernel recently?
<gizmobay> no I didn't upgrade the kernel
<gizmobay> I tried installing avantfax
<gizmobay> and that's where it went south on me
<nejode> gizmobay: log in as root, create a new user and see if you can log in to the GUI
<gizmobay> it screwed up my sudoer file but I fixed that
<gizmobay> okay
<gizmobay> new user didn't work
<gizmobay> when i installed avantfax it removed exim
<gizmobay> would that matter
<nejode> gizmobay: still bounces back to kdm with the new user?
<dope> dudes.....why does pidgin not make any noise when i'm in kubuntu
<|0sts0u|> gizmobay: maybe dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<nejode> gizmobay: login to tty1... /etc/init.d/kdm stop ... startx
<nejode> ...just to see if it's a kdm problem
<gizmobay> I'm starting to think this is a permission issue
<dope> bros......this is simple.....i put pidgin on the alsa mixer and i still can't get any sound
<nejode> gizmobay: did you check /home/user/.xsession-errors?
<gizmobay> when Installed avantfax it changed the group on my tmp folder to root:uucp
<gizmobay> anyone know how to purge the tmp directory
<ign0ramus> dope: it has sound muted by default... check Tools > Preferences to make sure its not muted
<dope> delete it
<gizmobay> will it recreate
<gizmobay> the tmp folder
<dope> ign0ramus: sound method automatic and enable sounds is set to always
<dope> gizmobay: no idea but i don't see why it wouldn't if your permissions are in order
<ign0ramus> dope: what if you set it to alsa?
<dope> ign0ramus: it doesn't give a fuck
<ign0ramus> dope: in Preferences > Sound tab, can you preview any sounds?
<dope> let see...
<dope> ign0ramus: i get nothing.  maybe i'm missing a sound pack
 * |0stsoul is back. access point issue.
<ign0ramus> dope: does it have default pre-set sounds?
<dope> all it says is "(default)"
<ign0ramus> dope: are the boxes ticked?
<dope> yup, everything is friggin ticked
<ign0ramus> dope: choose an event, and browse to assign it a sound ... navigate to /usr/share/sounds
<ign0ramus> dope: see if you can play any normal sound files in Pidgin
<dope> i need a good sound
<dope> all i have is songles
<dope> and songs
<ign0ramus> dope: these are your system sounds
<dope> ha
<dope> i'm listening to the eagles through amarok right now
<dope> in 5.1
<ign0ramus> dope: hmmm... if you kill amarok, can you get sounds in Pidgin?
<dope> 5.1 works fine
<dope> nope
<dope> well
<dope> ugh
<dope> 1 sec
<ign0ramus> dope: ... sometimes people have issues with arts providing sound to more than one app
<dope> amarok is dead
<ign0ramus> dope: restart pidgin
<ign0ramus> dope: no other sound sources are active?
<dope> just system sound
<dope> i don't have much running
<ign0ramus> dope: this probably won't be it, but at least we can narrow it down
<dope> just firefox, konversation, and pidgin now
<dope> restarted pidgin
<dope> yea pidgin still has no sound
<ign0ramus> go back to Sounds tab... set to Automatic, Loudest, and browse to find a sound file to play
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there
<ign0ramus> draik: what's up man
<ign0ramus> draik: i only have Pidgin open for troubleshooting
<draik> ah
<ign0ramus> draik: i've used it twice this week- more than at any point since i've installed it
<draik> LOL
<ign0ramus> Not big on IM'ing, but Kopete seems to work perfectly for what i need
<gizmobay> okay making some progress
<gizmobay> as suggested I stopped kdm and then hit startx
<gizmobay> it says lnusertemp failed check install
<dope> can pidgin play wav files?
<cosf> alguien sabe de LTSP?.... tengo unos problemas con los clientes
<gizmobay> blah, that was it. Avantfax changed my ownership and permissions so I couldn't access the tmp folder
<gizmobay> thanks for the help
<|0sts0u|> wow. sounds like avantfax needs to be whipped! Or at least a bug report sent to them.
<yulo> holas!!
<yulo> tengo un problema:
<yulo> tengo internet por medio de un modem
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gizmobay> yeah, it had a variable like $INSTDIR/tmp chmod
<gizmobay> in the install script
<yulo> jejejej, me equivoqué de canal, adios
<gizmobay> must've not set the instdir properly and just changed the tmp
<gizmobay> 3 hours to figure it out
<Mr_Sonoma> what additional packages do i need to get my logitech webcam to work with kopete?? anyone know off hand?
<Cannoli> hiya
<Cannoli> how do i get grub to access a logical partition on an extended partition
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, do you mean ntfs access from ext2/3
<Cannoli> no i mean on boot where i can select different operating systems
<Cannoli> ?
<mefisto__> Cannoli: I don't think grub cares about that. it just needs to know which partition
<mefisto__> Cannoli: maybe a more specific question might help get you some responses
<Cannoli> never mind mefisto__ i think i got it
<Cannoli> it was just my mistake
<Cannoli> appreciate the help though
<Cannoli> hey i had one more question. it may sound stupid but meh. is there any way to make grub prettier with like a background or like colours or stuff? its just kinda simple for my tastes
<mefisto__> Cannoli: it's easy to do colours. there should be sample settings in menu.lst -- you can just uncomment them
<mefisto__> # Pretty colours          and the next line is something like          # color cyan/blue white/blue
<Cannoli> oh ok, is there a more graphical boot loader available by anychance?
<mefisto__> I think you can set a background image but I don't know how. maybe it depends on your vidcard's capabilities?
<Cannoli> alright i'll look around. thanks
<leesont> helloi
<poperto> que pedo
<poperto> quien anda por aquee
<poperto> hello
<poperto> how are you
<poperto> what do they online in this chat??
<poperto> in what do they spend their time??
<mr---t-> !#kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tacosarecool> hello
<eBovine> Evening tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> Is there staff here
<tacosarecool> I wanna register this nick
<eBovine> You don't need a staff person.
<|0sts0u|> you register with nickserv... /msg nickserv help
<tacosarecool> Oops
<tacosarecool> cool
<tacosarecool> Now no one else can use my name
<eBovine> ...as long as you're currently on the network.
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<eBovine> If you try to log on and find someone is already using it you can kick them off, though.
<tacosarecool> anyway can anyone help me with this race issue not racist It's just a weird sound situation some times I boot up with flash and skype sound sometimes I don't
<tacosarecool> So any ideas?
<eBovine> I'm not sure what you're asking.
<tacosarecool> I'm looking for a fix for sometimes I boot up with sound that works with everything but sometimes I boot up with sound that just works with amarok
<eBovine> Do you get any errors when you try and play sound outside of Amarok?
<tacosarecool> No errors but no audio
<eBovine> Is it just Flash-based apps that it doesn't work with?
<tacosarecool> and skype
<eBovine> Have you tried closing Amarok, waiting a few minutes, then trying Skype?
<tacosarecool> I've had amarok closed for a while
<tacosarecool> And this is a race issue it's like it's racing to get other sound or just to get amarok sound
<eBovine> When KDE plays audio it basically takes ownership of the hardware.  There is a KDE setting for how long it waits to release the hardware which Kubuntu sets to 60s by default.
<tacosarecool> I plugin my headphones in the front
<tacosarecool> Is that a problem?
<tacosarecool> Shouldn't be
<stdin> eBovine: only if it's set to use OSS, it defaults to ALSA though
<eBovine> stdin: Ah.  Good to know.
<stdin> other apps that use OSS will be blocked though
<tacosarecool> No doesn't wine use oss
<tacosarecool> Wine works fine
<tacosarecool> with sound
<stdin> not when you're trying to play sound from KDE at the same time
<stdin> if wine is using OSS, it can use ALSA iirc
<tacosarecool> Oh I've played sound from amarok while playing games
<tacosarecool> wined
<stdin> then wine would be using ALSA
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> Yeah your right
<eBovine> Looks like Skype may still use OSS: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=4489
<dwidmann> speaking of concurrent sound, stdin, when I have something using 5.1 sound, I can't play any other sounds at the same time ... do you know how to work around this?
<stdin> i've never tried 5.1 sound, I'm happy with my two little laptop speakers :p
<tacosarecool> But skype has worked so
<tacosarecool> yeah
<dwidmann> Oh well, guess asking was worth a try
<eBovine> It's probably all about what app accessed the hardware first.
<tacosarecool> Yeah thanks for trying to help
<dwidmann> In other news, VLC 0.9 is nice :)
<tacosarecool> Ok I'm restarting sound system
<tacosarecool> It keeps restarting
<tacosarecool> By the way
<tacosarecool> it's auto detect by default
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: it may be something is still using the soundcard and hasn't released it yet
<tacosarecool> My soundcard is pretty old
<mefisto__> the flash plugin in firefox does that to me quite often
<mefisto__> sudo alsa force-reload releases the audio hardware, but will kill whatever is holding onto it (usually firefox, but sometimes even kmix)
<tacosarecool> Thank you
<tacosarecool> mefisto
<tacosarecool> Do you have flash 10 beta
<tacosarecool> It's in release candidate
<tacosarecool> It's pretty stable now
<mefisto__> I'm happy with flash 9, not in a hurry to upgrade
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: what am I missing?
<tacosarecool> Webcam flash support
<tacosarecool> Less cpu usage
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: does it work with konqueror?
<tacosarecool> Sure
<mefisto__> ok
<tacosarecool> Should I link you to instructions
<tacosarecool> On how to uninstall flash 9
<mefisto__> ok tacosarecool
<Linux_Galore> just experienced an unusual bug in Kubuntu that makes your network setup stop working
<tacosarecool> Hi did you update? make sure to update that's important
<dwidmann>  tacosarecool: just use the locate command to find libflashplayer.so, and delete all instances of it
<Linux_Galore> I updated and installed some packages yesterday and a script seems to have changed by accident my /etc/hosts from Kubuntu to kubuntu, so when I bootrd up , no network and sudo is going mental
<tacosarecool> I use flock
<tacosarecool> So no need to find a libflashplayer.so
<Linux_Galore> easy to fix just change my hostname in /etc/hosts to Kubuntu again
<Linux_Galore> reboot and all is well
<tacosarecool> Hmm sudo mv Kubuntu kubuntu or something like that idk
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: sudo rm -i $(locate libflashplayer.so | tr '\n' ' ')
<tacosarecool> I don't need to find it because I use flock
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: my instructions are globally effective
<Linux_Galore> weird though, also a lesson, dont use caps names as your hostname
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<tacosarecool> I think I'm going to make some guides for my website
<tacosarecool> Eventuall
<tacosarecool> y
<mefisto__> tacosarecool: flash 10 link?
<dwidmann> Is flash 10 released or still a beta?
<tacosarecool> Release candidate
<Linux_Galore> my problem is i want to post a bug report but I dont have a clue what package is fsking up my hosts file
<Linux_Galore> I have flash 10 on my interpid machine, seems less resource hungry than the stable version
<Linux_Galore> I was worried a E8500 cpu might not have enough grunt for video ripping in Linux, sheesh, E8500 cpu feels like Im hammering a nail with a galactic starship
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: and the quads are even more spectacular
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann i was looking at a quad Q9450 but I was told they dont offer much performance for your $$4 right now in Linux
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: like ____ they don't .... In fact, the faster processors if anything help more in Linux, seeing as you don't have a crud operating system taxing its performance
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann well Im waiting for Nehalam (whatever they call it) to come out then I should be able to get a QA9650 cheap later next year
<mefisto__> <tacosarecool> Should I link you to instructions
<Linux_Galore> anyway if anyone complain about their network connection suddenly vannishing upon rebooting after a package update ask if their hostname has a "caps" character in it
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: yeah ... waiting for the next big thing is a neverending waiting game though ... by the time you've waited for the next big thing, there's another big thing coming,, and then another ... it never ends
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann Im not waiting for Nehalem personally, I just want to take advantage of the price break that intel will have to enforce on the LGA775 cpu's to sell it later next year
<Linux_Galore> ie chaep Quad Extreme cpu update
<Linux_Galore> cheap*
<Linux_Galore> new Quad to replace the Q6600 due out soon to for LGA775 called the Q8300
<Linux_Galore> well budget quad
<Linux_Galore> basically its a Q9550 with less cache
 * dwidmann has a Q9300
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann doesnt the Q9300 have two duals added together, the Q8300 will be a single die
<dwidmann> dunno
<Linux_Galore> intels earlier quads were all two duals in one chip
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: I know the Q9xxx were the 45nm quads, that's about all I know. The Q9300 has half the cache of the other Q9xxx though ... I got it shortly before the 9450 was released
<Linux_Galore> you get some lag between the cores as a down side and yes less cache
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: still beats the pants off any processor I've ever had before ... so I'm not complaining (Previous processor was an FX-60)
<Linux_Galore> still better than putting two duals on the motherboard
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann I still have an FX-60 in the lab
<Linux_Galore> I use it as an email server
<dwidmann> Yeah, it's in my old box that I haven't really hooked up since I built this one ...
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann what gets me is how cool the new Intel cpu's run, my old AMD and P4 stuff often sat around 45C were now Im hard up reaching 38C
<dwidmann> Mmhmm ... It sucked up a lot of power ... so I decided I would just do without for now. This system can definitely handle any load I throw at it anyway
<Linux_Galore> idle my E8500 is 26C
<dwidmann> I don't know, either I have a bad sensor or this build's not fairing too well temperature wise.
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann what heatsink are you using
<dwidmann> Thermaltake V1
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann V1 should be alright
<Linux_Galore> what about the case ?
<dwidmann> A Lian Li midtower
<Linux_Galore> mine has more fans than elvis
<Linux_Galore> Cosmos S
<dwidmann> Mine has 4 (front, side, top, back)
<Linux_Galore> I have 12mm - 3 top, 1 back, 1 front (HDD), 1 bottom and a 1 x 200mm on the side total 8
<Linux_Galore> and quiete as hell
<Linux_Galore> 120mm*
<Linux_Galore> Thats why I got the Cooler Mater Cosmos S, lots of places for fans
<Linux_Galore> Master*
<dwidmann> My box idles in the 50's ... which halfway scares me as I don't have any way of checking my load temps (lm-sensors says it can't find anything)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann 50 is way to high
<dwidmann> I know ...
<Linux_Galore> should be around 32-36 with a stock heatsink
<dwidmann> I've reseated the heatsink repeatedly with no change.
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann get some arctic silver and reinstall the heatsink
<dwidmann> Yeah, AS5 is what I used to begin with
<Linux_Galore> you have the butterfly heatsink right ?
<Linux_Galore> or looks like a chinese fan
<Linux_Galore> ?
<Linux_Galore> it works but the problem with the V1 is it doesnt really have enough surface area to cool a quad
<dwidmann> hmm
<Linux_Galore> i purchased a Coolermaster V8 because its rated all the way to 180 watts
<Linux_Galore> so i can update to a QA9*** quad later easy
<dwidmann> I've half the mind to get another cooler ... but it needs to be something quiet
<Linux_Galore> Mt V8 is dead silent
<Linux_Galore> my8
<Linux_Galore> I wouldnt recomend it though for a mid case its huge
<Linux_Galore> best cpu cooler around right now is a Xigmatec S1283 or a Sunbeam Core-Contact  http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2292&page=5
<Linux_Galore> both are around USD$30-40
<Linux_Galore> they are whats called direct contact heat pipe coolers, the heat pipes directly touch the cpu thus there is no insulative properties of the metal interface
<dwidmann> hmmm
<dwidmann> and they aren't titans that are as big as my case? Guess they're worth looking into
<Linux_Galore> metal will transfer heat to the pipes but it also acts as an insulator, so remove the metal and let the pipes touch the cpu
<alain_> stephanie
<lafleche> bjrs a tous
<JP-sNL> o/
<favro> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<JP-sNL>  :-)
<mr---t-> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: I've done a bit of reading online ... those heatsinks you mentioned do look very impressive.
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann I have a Xigmatec S1283 and it's actually not that big compared to some of the monsters on the market
<Linux_Galore> its on my AMD machine
<Linux_Galore> I was pretty sceptical but it actually works well
<Linux_Galore> it will fit in a mid case easy too
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: good to finally glean some useful information from someone who knows what they're talking about too :)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann one thing i learnt reading up on heatsinks to fix my AMD rig that was running hot was that big isnt always better. although it helps
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann there is an install video on youtube.com regarding the Xigmatec S1283 done by a case moder
<dwidmann> link?
<Linux_Galore> total no brainer install, hold on let me get it
<Linux_Galore> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcO0DrLK804
<dwidmann> linux__: hmm, seems xigmatek offers retention brackets as well ... I'd rather screw it down than use the push pins and worry about me bumping it an them breaking or jumping out ...
<Ashex> this may sound a bit retarded
<Ashex> but where do I add another path for commands?
<Ashex> I've got a directory with a bunch of scripts I want to add to my path
<Ashex> but, I have no .bashrc
<Linux_Galore> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<Linux_Galore> heh
<Linux_Galore> Ashex: .bashrc is in your home directory
<Ashex> Linux_Galore, that's the odd thing, I don't have one :/
<Linux_Galore> Ashex: type ls -la|grep bash
<Ashex> only have .bash_history
<Linux_Galore> Ashex: strange is should be created by the default user setup script
<Linux_Galore> it*
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> I'm a tad confused
<Ashex> I guess I've just been using /etc/profile this whole time?
<Linux_Galore>  /etc/bash.bashrc
<Ashex> right
<mefisto__> ls ~/.bashrc    gives you nothing?
<Ashex> eh, I'll just copy that over
<Ashex> or from another profile
<Ashex> mefisto__, correct
<Linux_Galore> Ashex: no thats the sys version
<Linux_Galore> ie kitchen sink version
<Ashex> yeah
<Linux_Galore> anyway I have to go - phone
<vikku> hello
<vikku> What should i do to back up all the kde files so that i'll not have to download it again , i mean what kde files should i backup to s CD  ?
<Ashex> so
<Ashex> I copied over a .bashrc from another profile
<DarkriftX> can anyone recommend me a good wifi manager that doesnt match k*manager?
<|0sts0u|> vikku: If you want to back up what you have downloaded in adept look into aptoncd. it will back up all your apt cached files and create a repository on CD. This will be addable as a repository in adept.
<mefisto__> Ashex: do you want to add another dir to your PATH (the locations listed when you do echo $PATH) ?
<Ashex> mefisto__, yeah. I just used PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<Ashex> I figured that should work
<mefisto__> ok
<mefisto__> Ashex: echo $PATH to check it
<Ashex> yep
<Ashex> looks right
<|0sts0u|> DarkriftX: many people prefer wicd
<DarkriftX> does it have any options to change speed or anything?
<DarkriftX> or does it auto try to connect at different speeds? knetworkmanager always seems to try 1mb first :S
<|0sts0u|> DarkriftX: That would be the fault of your network card. Negotiating a speed is a hardware thing.
<vikku> |0sts0u|: aptoncd ? is tha another app ?
<DarkriftX> if i manually change the speed it works, but rarely on connect
<Ashex> hmm
<|0sts0u|> vikku: yes it is. http://aptoncd.soundforge.net
<|0sts0u|> also available in repositories
<vikku> |0sts0u|: or in a way you are saying that i should back up files in apt cache dir and create a tar , to a cd and iam done ?
<|0sts0u|> You can do that, but aptoncd creates the header files necessary to add back into adept as a repository. That way you don't have to individually install each .deb
<vikku> |0sts0u|: thnks much
<|0sts0u|> Glad to help.
<|0sts0u|> DarkriftX: My card does the same thing when associating. just part of the negotiating process i guess. Even when I specify a speed, first connects at 1mb, then goes to whatever I specified.
<DarkriftX> wicd doesnt sit in tray?
<|0sts0u|> I have not used it myself so I couldnt say for sure. I know most users who hate networkmanager move to wicd. I use NM and works great for me so I haven't changed.
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm... i have kwifimanager sittign in tray, but i like quick access to connect disconnect incase i need a speed change lol
<DarkriftX> oh well, guess im screwed from both directions
<|0sts0u|> Check out kde-apps.org... they may have something that fits the bill.
 * DarkriftX causes harm to his wife
<DarkriftX> damned woman installed utorrent on her moms laptop and was draining my speed uploading crappy music to the world at 450k while i was stuck with 3k uploads fixing my website
<|0sts0u|> lol!
<geek> lol
<geek> DarkriftX: pfft. you need a better router ;p
 * geek used to run utorrent in my pre linux days. its usually misconfigureation that causes it to be a pain ;p
<|0sts0u|> I have fiber through my cable ISP at home. Speed is never a problem. Definately worth the $
<vikku> |0sts0u|: i did a du -ah  on /var/cache/apt and it doesnt show me any deb file reltd to kde ......
<|0sts0u|> have you done a purge recently?
<vikku> |0sts0u|: is that my questn ?
<|0sts0u|> er... clean?   apt-get clean?
<|0sts0u|> vikku: yes.
<vikku> |0sts0u|: nope
<|0sts0u|> odd. SHould have all your packages there. or are you looking to backup the entire kde system itself?
<|0sts0u|> oh... if you did an apt-get clean it removes all your packages.
<vikku> |0sts0u|: yes i want to because everytime i format y disk , i have to insatll it and it takes big deal of time downloading a lot of data
<vikku> |0sts0u|: i need all the kde file backed up in a way so that i dont have to download it again
<|0sts0u|> best is to install from the iso, then use aptoncd to backup your packages.
<vikku> hmmm ok ,
<|0sts0u|> but if you did a clean your packages are no longer cached locally.
<|0sts0u|> lemme see if I can figure out how to re-download the packages
<vikku> i dont want to download kde, thats the catch
<|0sts0u|> Are you saying you don't want to have to download the new kde4 every time, or download the entire kubuntu iso every time?
<|0sts0u|> or am I missing it entirely. :P
<vikku> |0sts0u|: hmmm ..... i think i did apt-get install kubuntu-dektop , everytime
<vikku> is that kde != kubuntu ?
<|0sts0u|> So, when you install the system from scratch, are you using a ubuntu cd then?
<|0sts0u|> then installing kde on top of it?
<vikku> yes after i reinstall the whole ubuntu .....
<vikku> then install kde
<|0sts0u|> do you use gnome at all after installing kde?
<|0sts0u|> because if you don't like gnome you can download the kubuntu live cd instead of the ubuntu live cd, then you would start out with kde in the first place.
<vikku> |0sts0u|: ok
<SkEmO> i cant watch cam4!
<SkEmO> stupid kubuntu!
<JP-sNL> lol
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> fresh 8.04/kde3, entered my account data for Jabber over Googlemail into kopete but it won't connect.
<DexterF> Checked all settings, seem fine. Ideas?
<ragueor> hiii !!
<Tizz> Tain c'est louche.
<Tizz> maintenant Konversation arrive à se connecter sans problème
<Tizz> mais Firefox refuse de m'afficher un site sur 2
<Tizz> enfin 2 sur 3 plutôt ;)
<DexterF> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<SkEmO> is there something like autocad for kubuntu?
<jussi01> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2954 kB, installed size 12648 kB
<jussi01> SkEmO: not sure how alike they are, but you could give that a try
<DexterF> SkEmO: google for qcad, too, there are some beginner tuts around to overcome some differences
<SkEmO> oic
<SkEmO> argh its only for 2D designs
<SkEmO> i need a 3D design software
<DexterF> blender...? :)
<jussi01> SkEmO: google around for autocad linux - I remember there was something reasonable, but cant remember the name atm
<favro> there's no 3d cad prog for linux - I've been looking for one for ages
<geek> erf
<zeta> hi
<zeta> anyone there
<Tm_T> only some 260 persons or so
<zeta> ok.lolI was wondering does anyone know how to install jre for firefox?
<Tm_T> !anyone | zeta
<ubottu> zeta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tm_T> (;
<Tm_T> !jre | zeta
<ubottu> zeta: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<zeta> how do I install jre for firefox,in order to play free online pokies/
<Tm_T> see what ubottu said
<zeta> Ive got kubuntu-8.04
<Tm_T> yes
<tommy> yo ppl
<Tm_T> ppa
<tommy> anyone knows how to reactivate sleeping processes in the hardy
<tommy> all my processes are sleeping after a failed hibernate on my eee 900 pc
<DexterF> tommy: hmm, jobs and fg perhaps?
<zeta> can I just install jre straight from the firefox webpage?
<geek> zeta: no
<zeta> ok thanks.
<tommy> ooh, yeah just got intu ubuntu after giving up vista, hehe, so like in the recoverymode terminal?
<zeta> how do I tell if Ive got a root password/
<geek> zeta: you probably don't if you need to ask
<zeta> ok how do I get one,assuming I  need to?
<Tm_T> zeta: you don't need one
<zeta> saw something about downloding jre and putting it in the root file or in the home folder,but the terminal asks for a root password
<tommy> shit, my password is only 4 chars, and root passes must be 6 or more, and i dont have my flash disk. bollocs
<zeta> it was an executable file
<geek> zeta: you can use apt to install java
<zeta> ok so do I type apt-get install jre/
<geek> zeta: need it to work with a web browser right?
<Tm_T> !jre | zeta
<geek> try sun-java6-plugin - that should pull in JRE as well
<zeta> yeah firefox2.0 or something
<Tm_T> bah
<geek> o0 2.0?
<Tm_T> zeta: please, read pages I provided earlier
<zeta> ok
<saeufer> :o
<MilitantPotato> I'm not seeing HDPARM as a service in hardy, where do you set it to load on boot these days?
<MilitantPotato> how do I add 'hdparm -a32 -A1 -S42 -W1 /dev/sda' to the file /etc/init.d/rc.local so that hdparm works correctly? how should this file look when I'm done?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53131/
<amerigo> #xubuntu
<amerigo> it's possible to search a nickname in this chat?
<amerigo> I means to know in what channel is connected?
<reed> hello
<reed> where is the best place to report bugs in intrepid alpha?
<jussi01> !bug | reed
<ubottu> reed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<reed> yeah! love bot
<reed> :)
<ActionParsnip> ubottu is the nuts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the nuts
<ActionParsnip> haha
<MilitantPotato> how do I set hard drive spin down timing in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> hdparm maybe
<MilitantPotato> It's not a service like it was in feisty for me, how do you set it to load params on boot?
<MilitantPotato> how should the rc.local script look?
<stdin> MilitantPotato: just add commands to it, each command is ran in sequence
<MilitantPotato> stdin: so just add it at the very end?, nothing before or after the command?
<stdin> just add whatever command you would type at the terminal to the end of the file
<MilitantPotato> thanks.
<MilitantPotato> stdin: Worked great.
<mado> <mado> oy gals and guys ... hello there ... can you please help me? i have two problems ... one is about sound ... the other one is with something i found on "kde-look.org"
<mado> <mado> whenever i start linux ... i get the following error message -> The audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC 92xx) does not work. Falling back to  HDA Intel (STAC 92xx)
<mado> <mado> funny thing is ... some seconds before i hear a start up melody ... some seconds later when linux has started completly and i see the desktop ... i can listen to music as if there was no problem
<mado> <mado> my question now is ... is there really a problem with my soundcard?
<eddiewould> Hey all :-)
<eddiewould> Does anyone have any recommendations/recipes for sensible power management in Kubuntu?
<eddiewould> (On laptops/notebooks)
<moza> hello all... i tried to play a little with konqueror and have a question about it : how to enlarge the icons in the icon view?
<moza> hum, seems to be less active than #ubuntu...
<moza> hello all! how are you? is there somebody?
<Tm_T> !patience | moza
<ubottu> moza: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> hmmh, not that
<moza> ok, sorry for this.
<Tm_T> nah, forget it
<Tm_T> moza: hi hi, sometimes it takes some time to give an answer, just be patient and have fun (:
<mado> well ok then ... i will wait too :)
<mado> Tm_T, what's the time in your time zone?
<moza> thanks Tm_T for your answer, now i know some people are out there not only idling. I'll be there, just highlight me if somebody wants to talk about konqueror :)
<Tm_T> moza: nah, I cannot be a watchdog for you, son, sorry
<Tm_T> mado: 1244 now
<moza> ok
<moza> sorry again
<mado> uhuu ... i see ... thanks :) ... in my time zone it is 1144 :)
<JP-sNL> lol @ Tm_T
<Tm_T> JP-sNL: no lol here
<Tm_T> moza: anyway, have you looked icon settings in system settings ?
<mado> i just asked because i thought that probably most of the guys and gals in here are sleeping
<Tm_T> mado: most are not sleeping (:)
<mado> Tm_T, :)
<moza> Tm_T : where should i find system settings?
<mado> Tm_T, ... can you help me with my two problems after moza's problem?
<Tm_T> mado: depends on the problems
<root> bonjour folks. im having a little problem with my ati card and xinerama
<mado> i have two problems ... one is about sound ... the other one is with something i found on "kde-look.org" --- whenever i start linux ... i get the following error message -> The audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC 92xx) does not work. Falling back to  HDA Intel (STAC 92xx) --- funny thing is ... some seconds before i hear a start up melody ... some seconds later when linux has started completly and i see the desktop ... i can listen to music a
<mado> s if there was no problem --- my question now is ... is there really a problem with my soundcard?
<Tm_T> no problem then
<mado> Tm_T, ?
<Tm_T> if you hear sound, it works
<mado> but why do i get an error message?
<moza> i'm sorry about not being patient i have to go, will come back again later have a good day/night
<Tm_T> heh
<mado> when the message is displayed sound stops abruptly
<mado> and some seconds later i hear sound again
<mado> that's a funny thing
<Tm_T> it tries other sound device
<Tm_T> you prolly should set the "right" one as primary device in settings
<mado> and how do i go about this?
<Tm_T> you don't see "system settings" in menu?
<mado> no i can see it ...
<mado> i tried it ...
<mado> but it won't work
<mado> there's an entry called sound
<Tm_T> and?
<mado> i don't see the button for setting it as the primary device
<Tm_T> sowwy, I don't know how it goes exactly
<Tm_T> mado: we are talking about KDE4 here, right?
<mado> Tm_T, ... no problem :)
<mado> yes Tm_T
<Tm_T> then #kubuntu-kde4 (;)
<mado> i've already been there ...
<mado> but no one gave me an answer
<mado> :)
<Tm_T> then #kde ?
<eddiewould> mado: I've got the same problem, so I'm going to listen in :)
<eddiewould> If you do find out - PM me please :)
<mado> eddiewould, really? :)
<eddiewould> Yes...
<mado> funny :)
<eddiewould> Every time I get a message "something Phono yada yada is not working"
<mado> so you also get an error message - sound stops - and then you have sound again?
<eddiewould> the sound plays for a bit and then stops
<eddiewould> mado: Pretty much
<mado> Tm_T, so this "#kde"-guys also help with such issues ?
<Tm_T> mado: well it's general KDE4 issue, "how to select primary sound device in kde4?"
<monreal> Hello kubuntu! Who can tell me what the binary name of the kde4 control center (or appearance settings app) is?
<mado> :) ok
<Tm_T> would be the proper question I guess
<eddiewould> monreal:  systemsettings
<eddiewould> I think
<mado> thanks for summarizing it :)
<Tm_T> np
<mado> ok ... and the other problem ...
<mado> i found some things on kde-look.org
<mado> but i don't know how to install them ... or where i can download them
<Tm_T> erp
<eddiewould> mado: You can actually install themes from the KDE gui
<eddiewould> You don't need to download from the website
<mado> there is no "how to install" for some things
<eddiewould> (Well the KDE gui will go and download them for you)
<eddiewould> Icons, widgets and themes are all in this category
<mado> eddiewould, not for all the things i saw or did i just miss something?
<eddiewould> mado: Are you KDE 4 or 4.1 ?
<mado> kde 4.1.1
<Tm_T> mado: what exactly you're trying to get?
<mado> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=84403&forumpage=3 ... this is something i wanted to know how it would look like when installed on my computer ... i also liked the weather-tool but i can't find it
<eddiewould> widgets...
<monreal> eddiewould: right... that opens the shell, but there are no launchers inside :(
<eddiewould> go to the thing in the right corner of your screen
<eddiewould> add widgets
<mado> dunno ... if that is the name of the thing :) ... i'm just a beginner
<eddiewould> and then in there there is a button install widgets
<eddiewould> And inside there is one of the worst UI-nightmares ever
<eddiewould> (Those buttons which look like drop downs!)
<eddiewould> Did you find it mado ?
<mado> hm ... i guess so ...
<mado> but ...
<mado> there is no weather tool
<mado> the battery-symbol was in there :) ... and some other things
<mado> like a clock
<eddiewould> is there a button at the bottom "Install Widgets"
<eddiewould> So not in the list of widgets
<eddiewould> But at the bottom
<mado> yes :)
<mado> dios mio ... i really should sleep more :)
<mado> i didn't see this thing
<eddiewould> heh
<mado> or do you say "mon dieu" ?
<eddiewould> Watch out for the buttons which look like drop downs...they fooled me for a good 10 minutes!
<mado> i don't know the exact term
<mado> eddiewould, what do you mean?
<eddiewould> Well I'm not sure if the 'Install Widgets' sections has it
<vlad> can i ask you something
<vlad> ?
<mado> the thing with "source" ?
<vlad> how instal dc++ on ubuntu?
<eddiewould> But, the 'Install themes' section Has these things which are some kind of a hybrid between a button and a drop down box
<Tm_T> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<eddiewould> So they've got a arrow like a drop down box has... but you actually click them like a button
<eddiewould> They're confusing.
<mado> eddiewould, another problem ...
<mado> wait ... i show you
<eddiewould> mado: If you want to see what I'm talking about, right click on your desktop, go 'Desktop Settings' and choose 'New Theme'
<eddiewould> Wait for it to load
<eddiewould> I almost submitted a bug report
<mado> i did what you say ...
<eddiewould> (It's really slow to load)
<mado> but i still don't know exactly what you mean
<eddiewould> Can you see a list of themes?
<mado> yep
<eddiewould> Try and figure out how to install one :)
<mado> already have :)
<eddiewould> :P
<eddiewould> Well it definately wasn't obvious to me
<mado> i clicked on the install-button :)
<mado> eddiewould,
<mado> i can't install a widget
<eddiewould> The way it looks, it looks like they're already all installed!
<eddiewould> Why is there a drop down?
<zeta> help Im installing sun-java6-jre from the terminal and am stalled at the license agreement
<eddiewould> It should just be a button. Then it wouldn't be confusing
<mado> you're right!
<mado> maybe you should tell them ...
<mado> or maybe it has a drop-down for "just download it without installing it"
<eddiewould> Well yeah. I figured it out - but yeah
<mado> eddiewould, ... this is my other problem ...
<eddiewould> mado: what's that?
<mado> http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=err1gx5.png
<user7> hello buddy
<mado> this list is blank
<eddiewould> mado: Internet is Very slow at the moment... image is still loading
<mado> ok
<mado> i get this list whenever i want to install some new small programs (widgets as you call them)
<eddiewould> I still can't see it yet
<mado> ok ... i will wait :)
<user7> i have an integrated video card... lspci tell Sis 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 530/620 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 2a)
<eddiewould> no it's coming now
<user7> i need to adjourn driver???
<eddiewould> mado: It's empty for me too :(
<mado> ok ...
<mado> great ...
<mado> now we both have the same problem
<mado> hmm ...
<eddiewould> What about the 'Install from file' Wizard?
<eddiewould> Have you given that a go?
<mado> no because i don't know where the file is :)
<mado> http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=84403&file1=84403-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Arezzo
<mado> have a look at this url
<eddiewould> Arezzo is a theme isn't it ?
<user7> ! video card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card
<user7> I video
<mado> yeah ... but i want something different :)
<user7> ! video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eddiewould> What do you want?
<mado> there is a weather-widget :)
<mado> and i wanted to try it out :)
<eddiewould> OK, link me to it
<mado> look at the preview of arezzo :)
<mado> you can see it there
<eddiewould> Oh. Can you find it on KDE-look.org >
<mado> but i can't find it on kde-look.org
<mado> :))
<eddiewould> Might be under Plasmoids
<eddiewould> OR
<eddiewould> It might not be a native widget
<eddiewould> (MacOS has widgets too, I think it is possible to use MacOS widgets in KDE)
<eddiewould> If you use the Install Widget wizard, it asks you what kind of widget it is
<mado> i tried the "search"-field
<eddiewould> So maybe it's not on kde-look at all...
<mado> but "weather" leads me to nothing
<eddiewould> mado: http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/top50/
<eddiewould> sorry mado , try this: http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/information/weatherbuglocalweather.html
<mado> but that is apple-stuff
<mado> do you really think it works?
<jtheuer> Hi, I want to try kubuntu 8.10 on my new IBM T500 -- which however seem to have a Network card that uses the e1000e driver. Does anyone know when a fixed version of the driver will make it into an image?
<eddiewould> mado: But I think you might be able to instal it
<eddiewould> I think they're mostly just HTML and Javascript
<mado> System Requirements
<mado>     * Mac OS X 10.4 or later
<mado>  ?
<mado> wait a sec ...
<jussi01> jtheuer: probably best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mado> WeatherBug ... isn't this some spyware?
<eddiewould> Don't think so
<eddiewould> It's on Apple's website
<zeta> how do I continue installing sun-java6-jre from the console when Im stalled at the license agreement/
<jussi01> zeta: tab
<jtheuer> thanks, I'll try the channel
<jtheuer> zeta: what is the problem?
<zeta> thank you v.m
<jtheuer> can't you agree?
<jussi01> :)
<jtheuer> ok
<zeta> I didnt know about tab
<eddiewould> mado: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/395901-os-x-widgets-kde-4-1-x-dashboard-working.html
<mado> and why did you suggested to install "http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/information/weatherbuglocalweather.html" ? ... are there more weather-widgets?
<eddiewould> mado: It was just the first one I found in google
<eddiewould> I think any 'Dashboard' widget will possibly work
<mado> :)
<mado> well ... i will try it out ... but first ... i want to see some more :)
<eddiewould> I suppose you could email the author of Azzero and ask them what it was in the screenshot :)
<eddiewould> I gtg.
<eddiewould> seeu
<mado> and how do i find out her / his email-address?
<mado> eddiewould, ... good bye ... i hope to see you around again :)
<zeta> what does Idconfig deferred processing now taking place mean?
<falstaff> I am having trouble installing Kubuntu on my machine ... I downloaded the disk file and burned the iso image but I can't seem to get autorun to work ... is there a simple run command?
<DexterF> just pulled kde 3.5.10 from backports, still cant connect to my Jabber account with kopete. ideas?
<mado> i'll be back
<jussi01> DexterF: google talk account?
<kho_zhi> hey guys... having problem on ubuntu with the "usb 3d sound " sound card
<falstaff> Is there simple way to run the install program from the kubuntu install disk?
<jussi01> falstaff: err, which install program?
<kho_zhi> hey guys... having problem on ubuntu with the "usb 3d sound " sound card....
<jussi01> kho_zhi: ubuntu or kubuntu - on ubuntu please head on over to #ubuntu
<falstaff> jussi01 I want to install kubuntu I burned the disk
<kho_zhi> ok
<jussi01> falstaff: so you need to boot from the cd
<falstaff> jussi01 my boot from cd does'nt work
<jussi01> falstaff: did you change the boot order in your bios?
<falstaff> jussi01, I have that set right ... it just doesn
<falstaff> t seem to work ...
<jussi01> falstaff: doest it give an erro? or?
<falstaff> No -- it just skips over it I am sure I have an iso image too.
<zeta> hello again
<falstaff> jussi01 why can't I just run the install file from the terminal??
<zeta> anyone know what Idconfig deferred processing now taking place mean re:installation
<darwin_> hi..i2m new user with this ubuntu ..and i want to ask how do i get compiz work ? i have instaled the video card :D
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<darwin_> ok man thx
<darwin_> i will try this >P
<darwin_> :)P
<darwin_> well now if i have chosen desktop cube..i must restart or somthing or what? is still not working :(
<darwin_> how do i activate 3 d destop effects_
<darwin_> ????
<zeta> hello
<gm04030276> New laptop! ooo yea...first things first install kubuntu over windows :)
<Hariharakadan> Good morning.
<DexterF> jussi01: yes, gmail acc. why?
<jussi01> DexterF: what settings are you using? it needs to be a particular port iirc
<DexterF> jussi01: kept default and tried manually overriding to 5222 as well
<DexterF> ill try 5222 again
<jussi01> DexterF: hrm, might have been 5223 iirc
<DexterF> both no go
<stdin> port: 5223, server: talk.google.com and enable ssl
<Hariharakadan> Yay, Kunbuntu is finally downloaded and checked with MD5. Now to burn it. :)
<DexterF> stdin: aha. now says "no valid auth method available" at least talks to the server now...
<lokai> whats a command line stopwatch?
<stdin> DexterF: make sure to check the "Allow plain-text password authentication" too
<stdin> basically check all the boxes in the "Connection" tab
<DexterF> stdin: bam! that did it, thanks
<stdin> :)
<CE> hi
<DexterF> a bit troubling that I have to send auth in plain tho
<CE> Partman seems to block installation of Alpha6 on my system, is that a known problem?
<stdin> it should send it over ssl (I think)
<stdin> CE: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<CE> ok, thanks
<CE> exit
 * stdin thinks he was going for /part there
 * merrick_b chuckles
<mrglinu1> hi i can connect only with kppp but i can not use pppconfig to connect because i connected but no data cared and i want to know kppp how to connect . is it possible ? (my os is kubuntu 7.10 )
<arty_> hi all
<arty_> can anyone help me pls I have kubuntu and I cant send mail with attach file If I send pure text its OK but in attach file send just 47%
<arty_> I use gmail and Im sure I have SMTP and POP3 100% right
<arty_> someone help I google 5 hours and nothing work pls HELP
<arty_> heeeelp
<arty_> pls help someone :)
<Pici> arty_: How big is the attachment and what mail client are you using?
<arty_> 200kb
<arty_> kmail or thunderbird
<arty_> in the boath is the same problem
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm trying to use the slovak layout for the keyboard but some of the special keys doesn't seem to work properly. Is there any slovak that may tell me some of the key combinations for capital letters?
<writher> can anyone tell me if it is possible to set the order in which your torrents are transferred in ktorrent?  I have searched the entire app and the forums for this basic feature
<zeta> hi
<julio_> hi
<julio_> I am having  problems with ipw3945
<julio_> in kubuntu 7.10
<julio_> I heard that in kubuntu 8 is worst
<julio_> what is the best way to install it??
<martijn81> well, sidux installs this when you install the system, dunno about kubuntu
<NikLP> gm04030276: hola :) no kubuntu til later for me - gotta do SOME work today! :P
<JackWinter> where do i find the log of the fsck ran at startup.  i see some msg about it exiting with an error on boot, but it scrolls by too fast
<ales> I have absolutely no clue how to use mysql, but still, is there an easy way to open files published here: http://archive.geneontology.org/latest-full/ and view them through Openoffice.org base? :)
<solaries> when printing PDF using cups  I always get "[Job 1071] Files have gone away!"
<solaries> any hints why?
<lamur> hey everyone i am new here
<lamur> I am from surinam
<lamur> do you guys know how to setup a server with kubuntu? please help someone
<LjL> lamur, a "server" can be a lot of thing. what is it that you want?
<lamur> ljl i want a dns server or something what kind a server do you know
<rrththe> lamur: no you dont
<LjL> lamur, if you don't know what sort of server you want, then you don't want it
<lamur> oke a dns server with dhcp
<lamur> can you help me with that
<lamur> ?
<lamur> who will help me? please
<ubuntu> hi i just removed ubuntu, so i can use virtualbox on windows, i rezised my windows partition with gparted, and now i cant start windows, because the grub is gone, how do i install it again_
<lantjie> ubuntu you must install windows again or during the windows setup repaire the mbr
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i just solved it
<gm04030276> NikLP: lol, i just installed it on my laptop :) can't get the webcam working though...my external one does...but builtin one not yet :(
<NikLP> gm04030276: grr
<ubuntu> i just start my windows cd and go to repair and type fixmbr
<LjL> !info dnsmasq | lamur
<ubottu> lamur: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.41-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<gm04030276> NikLP: yea...
<LjL> lantjie: ^ and there are many others, type "apt-cache search dhcp server" or "apt-cache search search dns dhcp server"
<gm04030276> in which case, anyone got any experience with MSI laptop builtin web cams?
<lantjie> thanks ubotto
<lantjie> ubuttu
<LjL> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<lantjie> sorry ubottu you are not a bot
<lantjie> gm0430276: just check your settings at control panel or device manager
<rrththe> LjL: I CAN PASS ANY OF YOUR TURING TESTS
<LjL> ...
<rrththe> i think i might write a bot, so i can make it say that when anybody accuses it of being a bot
<gm04030276> lantjie; its not showing up as a device in dev. my external one works fine but not internal
<lantjie> ljl and ubottu it works
<LjL> ubottu is still a bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is still a bot
<rrththe> ubottu that. Sorry - I cant do that dave
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lantjie> gm04030276: search for the device
<rrththe> argh
<JackWinter> anyone seen this before or know how to fix ? Error konqueror, could not start process unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: unknown protocoll ".
<lantjie> ljl or ubottu do you guys know how to setup a chilli hotspot
<lantjie> ?
<LjL> ubottu is not a guy, lantjie
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> and no, i have no idea what that is.
<lantjie> jackwinter install konqueror again it will definet help
<shadyzay> is intrepid beta out yet?
<JackWinter> that's an idea.  actually is there a way to force a reinstall of all basic kde components ?  I have another problem with a kded process which eats some 20-25% cpu..
<byteme_> Hello all
<lantjie> it is a server you can make cards with it so that other can use the cards to logon to your wireless network
<bussyman> hi, is posible to downgrade from intrepid ibex to hardy heron?
<lantjie> oke who knows how to setup a chilli hotspot? there must be someone
<lantjie> yes ther is jacwinter apt-get install kded
<bussyman> hi, is posible to downgrade from intrepid ibex to hardy heron?
<byteme_> Hey there, the links sent in Thunderbird seem to not work anymore. They are blue and I het the hand link it will take where the link goes, but I get nothing
<JackWinter> thanks lantjie:  any pitfalls ?
<byteme_> oops, sorry for the typos
<JackWinter> lantjie: that did not work.  did you mean apt-get install kde ?
<lantjie> yes sorry jackwinter
<rrththe> bussyman: I wouldn't - i'll probably break sutff
<JackWinter> since i'm in the process of fixing my system up a little.  if i wanna move /boot to it's own partition, is there anything else i have to do than copy all the files, reconfigure grub itself, and mount it in fstab ?
<fcked> will the next iteration of kubuntu have kde 4.2
<mixed1234> hey how come I cant resize dolphin windows???
<lantjie> oke guys i am back
<mixed1234> compiz straight out sucks!  you cant resize windows, booooo
<amerigo> yuu
<amerigo> ciao
<amerigo> somebody can help me
<amerigo> ??
<amerigo> After i connect USB modem to kubuntu, PC is frozen.
<amerigo> During shoutdown "Shutting Bluetooth Service" still remain several times
<amerigo> even system is blocked
<amerigo> no ones havvvvve an idea???
<amerigo> somebody can help me??
<eagles0513875> !patience | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amerigo> thank you guys
<eagles0513875> amerigo: i dont know whats wrong so i cant help you amerigo
<aziz> search ubuntuforums.org, sorry can't help you, got no time and no idea
<amerigo> eagles0513875: what should you know?
<halim> test
<rrththe> test
<amerigo> how?
<eagles0513875> amerigo: ?
<amerigo> ok only a questiion...
<amerigo> how can i stop bluetooth service?
<davidguest> can somoene help me i have having trouble installing mencoder
<davidguest> i have 6.06 on my server
<davidguest> i try sudo apt-get install mencoder and it says theri are dependices
<davidguest> can someone help me pm me
<amerigo> davidguest: you had to install depency also
<amerigo> look at them
<amerigo> and instell them with adept
<amerigo> davidguest: let me now how it work
<uu> can someone give me some 3rd parties resource link??
<eagles0513875> noob question i know bind is a dns server but there is something like a domain controller i can setup
<dmorar> eagles0513875: dns is different from domain controller
<dmorar> domain controller sounds like M$, is this right?
<eagles0513875> dmorar: yes
<dmorar> ok, then try samba
<eagles0513875> but is there something equivalent to a dc in linux
<eagles0513875> samba has nothing to do with it thats only for file sharing between linux and windows
<dmorar> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/edu/dw-esdd-samba-i.html
<eagles0513875> dmorar: i stand corrected
<eagles0513875> never thought samba could be used as a primary dc
<dmorar> eagles0513875: if you want something like the active directory then samba+ldap is the right way to go
<uu> can someone give me some 3rd parties resource link??
<eagles0513875> dmorar: i wanna stay away from windows
<dmorar> eagles, so what is what you really need with the pdc?, i dont see how it is switable if you dont want windows
<eagles0513875> dmorar: i have a domain with bind but i would like to be able to connect my laptops to my domain also im hoping to start selling web hosting
<eagles0513875> dmorar: do u have any sites specifically for kubuntu on how to setup samba as primary domain controller
<shadyzay> I need help with an intel graphics chipset
<dmorar> eagles0513875: what do you mean by connect laptops to your domain
<eagles0513875> dmorar: u know how u woudl have machines connected to a domain to use resources and programs and what not
<eagles0513875> on a windows network i would liek to do the same with this
<dmorar> eagles0513875: pdc is a concept of M$ networks
<eagles0513875> nothing like that besides using samba exists here
<dmorar> first off, what resources do you want to share
<eagles0513875> printer and filesharing for now
<eagles0513875> filesharing i have setup no problem but printer is another story
<shadyzay> Can I install the intel driver from intrepid in hardy? the version in intrepid says it supports my chipset ( intel 4500 ) while the one in hardy doesn't
 * eagles0513875 swears at cups
<dmorar> eagles0513875: believe me, the UNIX/Linux world is far advanced on networking
<dmorar> ok, sharing cups is an easy thing
<eagles0513875> dmorar: gotcha im still working on lpi certification and now getting into the server aspects of linux
<jmux> shadyzay: I would guess not, as the videodriver-abi version has increased
<wo0f> hi
<wo0f> i am just about to install that standard kubuntu release (kde3)
<wo0f> when will kde4 be part of the main release?
<wo0f> and will it update cleanly from kde3?
<wo0f> (cheers for help in advance)
<jmux> shadyzay: but the driver package should build for hardy, as I have backported a video-intel 2.4.1 to a 1.4.1 xorg server from Debian, which is the same version as the one in hardy
<afeijo> damn, my FF3 dont open, he say that I have another one in use, but I just turned on my PC
<jussi01> afeijo: try ctrl+esc and kill any ff processes
<afeijo> there is none, I checked with htop and killall
<afeijo> I just turned on my machine :/
<afeijo> ctrl+esc open kmenu
<shadyzay> jmux: how easy is it for me to build it from source?
<jmux> shadyzay: have you ever build a deb package?
<shadyzay> jmux yes
<shadyzay> jmux: should I just get the intrepid source package and build it on my system?
<joshuajtl> hey folks, I need to run the latest photoshop, would it be best to dual boot (i currently only run ubuntu) windows or osx and run photoshop or would using a virutal machine be just as good?
<tekteen> virtual machine may be too slow
<tekteen> I would dual boot
<jmux> shadyzay: I simply had to lower some dependencies in control an rebuild
<shadyzay> ok I'll try it
<shadyzay> jmux thnx
<wo0f> when will kde4 be in the current supported release?
<lantjie> hey woof i am working with kde4 man
<nordag> imho: kde4 sucks
<wo0f> mmm
<nordag> (till now)
<lantjie> no it desn't suck
<wo0f> if i install the kde3 iso, when kde4 becomes part of the main repo, will it update cleanly?
<lantjie> yes
<wo0f> cool
<wo0f> and would it update cleanly from the kde4 remix iso?
<lantjie> it works great but i love gnome more
<nordag> but do yourself a favour and run the live-cd first
<lantjie> yes run the live cd first and if you love it than you can install it
<nordag> but dont just look at it, it looks great, yeah ... you should USE it for daily work (afap)
<wo0f> nordag: why would that be a favourable thing to do?
<nordag> cause imho its not ready for daily use yet. give it a try :)
<lantjie> nordag do you know how to setup a chilli hotspot?
<wo0f> nordag: ok cheers.
<wo0f> (Y)
<lantjie> woof do you know how to setup a chilli hotspot
<nordag> lantjie: nope, my wrt54gl supports it, but i never tried
<lantjie> oke do you know what it is
<lantjie> ?
<wo0f> lantjie: i do on my router
<wo0f> not in kubuntu
<lantjie> oke
<lantjie> which certification is the best to do know guys?
<HamishTPB> Can anyone tell me if there is merchandise and advertising materials with Kubuntu on them - all I can find in canonical shop is Ubuntu stuff
<nordag> do u want to install it on your ubuntu-client?
<lantjie> yes
<nordag> hm, why? :)
<nordag> HamishTPB : why dont your print them yourself?! :)
<HamishTPB> nordag: yes - seems like I will have to take that route :)
<nordag> let us participate with your results :)
<lantjie> becuase i want the best certification on my chilli hotspot
<HamishTPB> nordag: in fact - since I need to  customise posters and stuff I think that is probably the best option
<HamishTPB> nordag: thanks :)
<HamishTPB> sometimes the simple answer is best
<nordag> indeed :) u should post your tshirts at ubuntuforums
<nordag> lantjie: checked the online-faq for chilli?
<ubuntu> ηι
<Agent_bob>  
<rickest> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rickest> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Agent_bob> i have a dir that mc can't operate in.  (locally:  not mentioning the fact that mc can't handle dirs with too high of inode count over fish)
<Agent_bob> so is this a bug that i should report ?
<afeijo> to run a program from anywhere (konsole, run command) I just need ln in init.d ?
<Agent_bob> afeijo can you elaborate ?
<afeijo> hi Agent_bob :)
<afeijo> Agent_bob: to run ies4linux, I need to type its full path, isnt it better to add it to be executed from any folder? init.d is what I need?
<Agent_bob> afeijo init.d is NOT what you need
<Agent_bob> export PATH=    is what you need.    you need to add the path to the executable to your users path variable
<Agent_bob> afeijo you can view the path variable with this command.  echo $PATH
<afeijo> ok :)
<Agent_bob> it can be set from the command line or from any of the common runtime configuration files   /etc/profile /etc/bash_bashrc <system wide) ~/.profile ~/.bash_bashrc ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile <user only)
<Agent_bob> afeijo unlike that other os   linux does not default to $PWD or $HOME as part of the path.    so you may be in the dir with an executable but it's still not in your path.
<afeijo> Agent_bob: thats it! Unlike windows that in the current folder, it works, so I always need to use ./file
<Agent_bob> afeijo that decision was a "safty" precaution.
<tekgeeklt> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<afeijo> so I just edit my .bash and add $PWD to path? cool
<Agent_bob> afeijo if you wish to disable that safty feature you can add  ./ to your path.
<Agent_bob> $PWD and ./  will always be the same.
<Agent_bob> as $HOME and ~ will also
<afeijo> oh, nice
<afeijo> PATH="./:$PATH"
<afeijo> on my .profile
<Agent_bob> afeijo yes
<Agent_bob> although it's safer to put it last and not first
<afeijo> changing :)
<llama_> crap - I just overwrote my /etc/profile.d/java.sh - how do I get it back?
<Agent_bob> llama_ reinstall the package that put it there ?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3942
<Agent_bob> useful in determining what package put a file where...
<afeijo> but why not add a link to init.d ? a lot of progs are there
<llama_> Can someone just post their /etc/profile.d/java.sh for me? it should be the same - I even know what it looked like
<Agent_bob> afeijo because /etc/init.d/ is the location of system initialization scripts.  has nothing to do with the user
<Agent_bob> llama_ why not do it the way i said ?
<afeijo> Agent_bob: if I add a lot of folders to my path, will not that be a bit heavy?
<llama_> Agent_bob: because - I don't want to reinstall all of Java and any thing else that put content in the file just for 4 lines of exports
<Agent_bob> afeijo don't add a lot of them.   centralize the executables.   that's what /usr/local/bin is form
<Agent_bob> for.
<afeijo> oh, ln there than :) Got it
<Agent_bob> llama_ fair enough.
<afeijo> llama_: that file is specific for each machine or you could get it from other user in #java ?
<afeijo> *from #java
 * Agent_bob doesn't use java
 * afeijo dont even like java :)
 * genii sips some java
<Agent_bob> genii only in !es  :)
<genii> hehe
<llama_> ok
<Agent_bob> so this dir that mc cant operate in,  any thoughts on it ?
<Agent_bob> i think the name of the dir is either ^M  or \r   take your pick...
<Agent_bob> mkdir '
<Agent_bob> '
<Agent_bob> mc can go in and look at the files in it. but any action only spits me back out of the directory
 * Agent_bob wonders how to set '^M' as the home dir ...
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3946
<Agent_bob> :)))
<genii> Devious
<Agent_bob> litterally
<Agent_bob> #Devious /De´vi·ous/ (?), a. [L. devius; de + via way. See Viaduct.] 1. Out of  a straight line; winding; varying from directness; as, a devious path or way.  2. Going out of the right or common course; going astray; erring; wandering;  as, a devious step. Syn. -- Wandering; roving; rambling; vagrant. --  De"vi*ous*ly, adv. -- De"vi*ous*ness, n.
<lantjie> do you guys know how to untar and install i tar.gz file
<lantjie> ?
<Agent_bob> install no. untar yes.    tar -xf filename
<Agent_bob> it will guess the compression
<genii> lantjie: tar -xvzf filename       in this case since tar.gz
<emilsedgh> lantjie: tar xf file.tar.gz
<Agent_bob> genii sense about 2003 or 2004 compression switches are not needed on extract command.
<genii> Agent_bob: I still use the z or j switches, habit
<Agent_bob> and omitting the dase is just plain bad habit.
<Agent_bob> dash
<emilsedgh> lantjie: you should install programs using the adept manager (Menu->System->Adept Manager)
<Agent_bob> genii nothing wrong with it.   just not needed any more
 * genii tries to get used to the idea
<emilsedgh> lantjie: but if you want to install a program using source, please be aware that its a little bit harder.you need to ./configure --prefix=/usr;make;sudo make install if the program is a standard/normall FOSS application
<Agent_bob> or use it's install.sh script maybe
<Agent_bob> !b-e | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mefisto__> you might need to install build-essential too
<bobbo85> What application handles my "Document Print Status?"  When I checked adept, I had nothing installed when I searched "Print"
<Agent_bob> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Agent_bob> it seems that it's mc specific.   thunar can operate in dir '^M'  as well as normal shells and even konqueror (althought konq says that both '%' and '~' are recycled)
<bobbo85> Thanks Agent_bob i had to restart cups to fix the problem - a doc was stuck "processing" in the queue
<Agent_bob> so that's two things that i have found wrong with mc...   but i still like mc!  what's wrong with me?
<Agent_bob> i'll install gentoo and test it.
<Agent_bob> odd gentoo seems to have some issues with that dir  but not a total 'autoexit' like mc has.
<Agent_bob> lets see what else to try ????  nautilus?
<Agent_bob> nautilus handles it ok.
<micromanc3r> hello people I've installed my first linux 2 days ago and I'm kind a noob as you'll see l8r ...and I need a litle help...I have a laptop-VBI hel80 with geForce7600go-so I wanted to install a driver for geforce...I think that kubuntu did it automatically but it was not "in use" so I checked the box "in use" and I had to restart pc...but after that the graphic behaved strange...everything flickered and so... so I was trying som other packages
<Agent_bob> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> that page "might" have useful info micromanc3r
<genii> Probably any dir name which equates to first 31 ASCII  will behave unexpectedly
<genii> Agent_bob: Probably any dir name which equates to first 31 ASCII  will behave unexpectedly
 * genii goes in search of more coffee
<micromanc3r> ubottu I'll give it a try thx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micromanc3r> xD
<Agent_bob> genii i'll make more dirs and test... :)))
<genii> Agent_bob: A quick list for reference of what code is ^<whatever> http://www.bbdsoft.com/ascii.html
<Agent_bob> genii hehhe ok.  i have a local file too  but i'll ues that one. :))
<LuYu> does kopete require kwallet to save passwords?
<Agent_bob> LuYu i think so.  but im no 'spert on that.
<kruk> hallo?
<LuYu> it prompts like 3 times for a password every time it logs on
<LuYu> i usually use pidgin
<kruk> sorry, it was just test.
<LuYu> but the person i built the system for cant, so im using kopete
<LuYu> but i can see what she means
<LuYu> those popups are really annoying
<Agent_bob> kruk
<LuYu> also, if you cancel the password prompt, it still logs in
<LuYu> :0
<Agent_bob> LuYu does turning off all that stuff in konqueror stop it in kopete too ?   just asking.
 * Agent_bob hasn't seen a popup window literally in years now.
<genii> LuYu: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/12373/kopete-how-to-stop-kopete-using-kwallet.html
<LuYu> thank you
<LuYu> :)
<genii> np
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all. I want to tunnel _all_ of my internet connections into one ssh tunnel.
<MetaMorfoziS> Is there anybody who can help me?
<MetaMorfoziS> I can ssh to a remote server
<MetaMorfoziS> I get a little success with ssh -D 9999 and proxychains, but that isn't tunnel's everything
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i need an interface somehow, that do this, then i need to route everything via that device
<adi> hi all
<Agent_bob> adi
<adi> does anyone know where goes flash installed for konqueror 4.1.1
<adi> the file .so of flash for konqueror..
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<adi> for firefox it goes on /usr/share/lib/plugins
<Agent_bob> maybe ask in there ^
<adi> ok thanks
<mefisto__> adi: you'll find it at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so and various other places
<Agent_bob> i tried to change my name to black magic   but it seems that you can't have latin words as names on freenode   or at least not that one.
<adi> ok thanks
<adi> mefisto | so to make konqueror play flash I need to install file .so in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree   ?
<mefisto__> adi: it should be installed there
<adi> ok thanks :)
<mefisto__> adi: locate libflashplayer.so     will tell you where it is (keep in mind some will just be symlinks)
<afeijo> hi folks, how can I check which port are been monitored by a app like 143 and 110?
<Agent_bob> netstat -a ?
<zabbadapp> will *buntu 8.10 repos have the new versions of i.e. VLC (0.9.2), eclipse (3.4), gimp (2.6.0), etc? Version refreshes are a bit far apart at times. (Eclipse is still 3.2 i 8.04).
<afeijo> close, I need to find out why my pop and imap isnt working, so what programs I have running?
<Agent_bob> or  netstat -an
<afeijo> too much data on that one! :)
<Agent_bob> too much data ????  </blinks>       | filter it
<afeijo> I did used grep, no imap or pop on the list
<afeijo> I need to set a email server, I have postfix running, so I need smtp, pop3 and imap.  I did try several times with courier, didnt work... I will try now with dovecot
<afeijo> I'm pretty lost on that stuff ATM :(
<afeijo> I had try a lot of sites with tutorials
<afeijo> I dont even need SSL
<Agent_bob> normal port is 25 so netstat -an | grep ':25 '  should catch it....      netstat --continuous --protocol=inet -n #maybe
<Agent_bob> man netstat #even
<hariharakadan> Hello. :)
<Agent_bob> hariharakadan
<hariharakadan> Yo.
<hariharakadan> Just got Kubuntu installed on my PC. :)
<Agent_bob> oh i'm sorry.
<hariharakadan> No worries. How's it going?
<Agent_bob> what took you so long anyway?
<hariharakadan> lol
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hariharakadan> I was downloading and pausing so I didn't go over my limit
<hariharakadan> I went over it by 200 mb finishing kubuntu when the FAP was suppose to reset
<hariharakadan> So now it's thorttled to something worse then dial up
<Agent_bob> some people have band-width issues...   i have band-narrowness problems...
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> so how much space takes a typical kubuntu installation with openoffice etc.
<Agent_bob> only thing worse than dialup is ....    well there isn't anything worse.
<hariharakadan> I'll take anything over this.
<genii> bluesceada: About 2.2 to 2.5 Gb
<hariharakadan> Hughes Net is by far the worst ;p
<bluesceada> it's a t42 with 40gb.. and windows might still be needed for some tasks..
<bluesceada> genii: wow, with openoffice etc.?
<genii> bluesceada: Yes
<Agent_bob> bluesceada yeah 3g should catch it.  but you always want some "wiggle room"
<bluesceada> yeh i know
<bluesceada> my debian installation here is at 11gb with all the stuff i need :S
<afeijo> Agent_bob: do you use mail server? which one?
<bluesceada> ok there is stuff like Matlab etc.
<bluesceada> but that's like 1gb
<Agent_bob> i'm up to 9.7G on this install.   been adding to it for 3 years now.
<Agent_bob> afeijo i don't use mail, cause i don't exist.
<afeijo> oh sure
<Agent_bob> no really i don't.
 * genii cleans out Agent_bob's /var/cache/apt/archives
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> so i guess 3gb should not really be enough
<Agent_bob> genii heh. i can't even rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*    list too long.
<Agent_bob> bluesceada the installation wont take all of 3g  but like i said you always want some "wiggle room"   so 6-8g should be comfi
<bluesceada> Agent_bob: and you got like 9.7g i meant ;-)
<Agent_bob> bluesceada i could easily clean out 4g of package cache and have 5.7g used.
<Agent_bob> bluesceada without affecting anything.
<bluesceada> damn why must 80gb laptop drives still be too expensive (at least cant be justified to pay that money)
<antoine> Heureusement que c'est pas rancunier un kubuntu ^^ Je viens de lui mettre un while fork(); dans la tête et il marche toujours impec' ^^
<Agent_bob> bluesceada i also have 9 desktop environments installed +koffice +open-office +++....
<bluesceada> 9.. i dont know of 9 for linux O.o
<bluesceada> gnome,xfce,kde,enlightenment? others are just wms ?
<bluesceada> and yeh openoffice would be needed too
 * Agent_bob lists:  blackbox,fluxbox,twm,icewm,xfce4,fvwm,gnome,kde,errrr i'll have to look...
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: so what gets the most use?
<Agent_bob> the console
<mefisto__> cop out
<Agent_bob> i did actualy start a gui today, testing file managers with odd named dirs.    today was an exception.  normally a gui doesn't get started.
<Agent_bob> but there are few things that i do, which i can't do from the console...
<Agent_bob> editing photos is about the only thing that i actually "need" a gui for.
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ i think your question deals with which would be my favorite though.  and that would probably be blackbox
<Glady> u seem to had success in editing
<afeijo> I have a broken package and I cant remove it or install anything else :(
<Agent_bob> afeijo don't --force it just use a bigger hammer on it.
<afeijo> lol, how?
<Agent_bob> afeijo i mean   sudo dpkg --force-all -P <packagename>
<Agent_bob> followed by sudo apt-get install -f
<afeijo> didnt work
<Agent_bob> show error
<afeijo> ERR: config file missing
<afeijo> invoke-rc.d: initscript courier-imap, action "start" failed.
<Agent_bob> afeijo that was on the dpkg command or the apt-get ?
<Guest74030> i need help
<ninjafury> hi ya, is it possible to create a symlink that passes options to a program?
<afeijo> dpkg
<Agent_bob> ninjafury not that i know of.
<Agent_bob> afeijo and it completed anyway ?
<Agent_bob> afeijo that's what the --force-all is for
<afeijo> if I run that command again, same error
<Agent_bob> pastebin full output
<Agent_bob> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> !info pastebinit
<ninjafury> Agent_bob: trying to startup a terminal program automatically by putting a symlink in ~.kde/Autostart. Need to pass options though, whats an alternative that lets me do this?
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<afeijo> http://pastebin.com/d22c0f51a
<Agent_bob> ninjafury don't use a symlink use a script
<Agent_bob> ninjafury what ever you would type in the terminal to do the job put in a text file and make it executable
<ninjafury> Agent_bob: how would I make it executable?
<afeijo> ninjafury: chmod +x filename
<afeijo> to run, ./filename
<afeijo> or type sh filename
<Agent_bob> afeijo he's looking for chmod
<afeijo> as I mentioned :)
<ninjafury> thanks guys, will try it out
<Agent_bob> afeijo sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/courier-imap.postrm . ;sudo dpkg -P --force-all courier-imap
<Agent_bob> afeijo you can make that script not set -e   and it will probably work.
<afeijo> file moved, but same error on dpkg ! :(
<Agent_bob> not same error
<Agent_bob> look close.
<Agent_bob> afeijo sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/courier-imap.prerm . ;sudo dpkg -P --force-all courier-imap
<Agent_bob> not same command either ^
<afeijo> I copy paste your hole line
<Agent_bob> ummm not your name but the rest of it.
<afeijo> yeah, from sudo to the rest :)
<Agent_bob> yeah
<afeijo> could I edit manualy dpkg package list file?
<Agent_bob> don't forget to run,  sudo apt-get install -f  #after that dpkg line.
<afeijo> I just did, twice, same errors !
<afeijo> it try to install courier-imap, and fail
<Agent_bob> afeijo ok pastebin the full output  apt-get and dpkg     'time to get serious with this thing"
<Agent_bob> i want to see all you console has for the last three of four pages.
<afeijo> http://pastebin.com/d302bee9f
<micromanc3r> pls how can I turn on disabled graphic driver(nvidia) from console?
<Agent_bob> afeijo we will use a dirty hack to "work around" this problem#   sudo mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d / && sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d && sudo apt-get install -f && ( sudo rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;sudo mv /invoke-rc.d /usr/sbin )
<afeijo> wow, apt-get install -f now reports no problem :)
<Agent_bob> afeijo if that finishes successfully,  please file a bug report on the courer-imap package.
<afeijo> thanks, youre a magician
<Agent_bob> i know.
<afeijo> I will
<afeijo> lol
<Agent_bob> :)))
<afeijo> now I can try again with courier or dovecot... near 1 week fighting to set a mail server, it shouldnt be that hard
<Agent_bob> afeijo ffr  you dont need the sudo command when already root.  and    "why are you in /etc ?"
<Agent_bob> anyway,   remove the two script we copied there.   both are courier-imap.*
<Agent_bob> but if you use that wild card use -i
<micromanc3r> anyone? pls how can I turn on disabled graphic driver(nvidia) from console?
<afeijo> I know I dont need to sudo :) I was on /etc becose I was backuping courier folder
<Agent_bob> rm -i  <<< interactive  safe deleting.
<afeijo> Agent_bob: there is only one courier-imap.postrm
<afeijo> removed with -i
<Agent_bob> afeijo ok.  it still doesn't need in /etc/  :)
<afeijo> cd
<eee> Limewire? download?
<eee> or do it exist other ver/mod for LimeWire
<_2> afeijo "word to the wise" when running as root, always stay out of dirs that a slip could cause a reload.  ;/     it takes a little more typing but if you miscue. you don't hose the whole system.
<eee> Hello limewire? Kubuntu?
<john__> -.-
<Agent_bob> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Agent_bob> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<eee> Tnx
<Agent_bob> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Agent_bob> eee welcome     ^
 * genii watches ubottu whirl
<BraveSpear> Has ScorpKing been on today?
<micromanc3r> Agent_bob? pls can you help me if you have a second? how can I turn on disabled graphic driver(nvidia) from console?
<eee> Tnx bob
<Agent_bob> micromanc3r i really don't know.   i can point the bot in your dirrection and fire though.
<Agent_bob> !nv | micromanc3r
<ubottu> micromanc3r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> genii well if they put all that on one infonode i wouldn't have to call so many of them.
<genii> Agent_bob: Yes, true
<Agent_bob> afeijo i don't like to pull out the big guns until we have tried normal methoods, but i have had to do far worse things to "unbreak" dpkg on my own systems... so i kinda learned how to "use a bigger hammer" on it.  ;/
<afeijo> that was very usefull! saved my day :)) I saved all those commands for future need
<x_link> Hi!
 * Agent_bob kept dpkg broken the first year on ubuntu...
<vasilisa> GAH
<Agent_bob> off and on that is ^
<x_link> The sound on my laptop didn't work before, so somebody here gave me a link to fix it.
<vasilisa> i installed an ATI driver from their site and now my colors are inverted in 3d graphics
<x_link> But I don't remember the link.
<x_link> My laptop is a Lenovo N200 and I use Kubuntu Hardy.
<Agent_bob> !sound | x_link maybe
<ubottu> x_link maybe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> one of those ^ ?
<vasilisa> id very much like my colors to stop looking like purple ooze.
<Agent_bob> lol  purple ooze    hehhe
<x_link> Agent_bob: It's not that, it's somebody else.
<vasilisa> :< i was learning to program in 3d too
<DrX> why would smb://... work in nautilus but not in mount -t smbfs and cifs fail in nautilus and mount -t cifs?
<Agent_bob> x_link k sorry.
<x_link> Cause I remember that I had to add something to /etc/alsa-tools or something.
<vasilisa> I thought maybe shadows were flickery because i needed a new proprietary ATI dirver
<vasilisa> so  i got one and now it looks... stupid
<vasilisa> like purple and green, except for the area just around the camera o.o
<Agent_bob> vasilisa if no one in here steps up to help you can always try in #ubuntu  and even in ##linux     propriatery drivers are out of my "gk"relmn
<vasilisa> im asking all over, lol
<Agent_bob> k
<micromanc3r> is there a way how to enable a nvidia driver? pls :(
<micromanc3r> it's installed but not active and kubuntu is starting only like console
<afeijo> what tree command does?
<afeijo> micromanc3r: xstart dont work?
<_2> afeijo  tree - displays directory tree, in color
<afeijo> installing :D
<vasilisa> why are my 3d graphics screwy? I just installed a brand new ATI proprietary driver.... was trying to fix a glitchy shadow in a program of mine, and now all the colors are inverted. Any ideas?
<_2> afeijo i get no colour out of it tho. ;/
<mefisto__> vasilisa: did you use aticonfig?
<afeijo> its in color here ! :)
<vasilisa> no... let me look
<mighty-d> hI
<mighty-d> Im experiencing problems with a 32 bits box and 4 GB RAM, i am running 2.6.24-19-server and i have checked for PAE and everything seems in order, can you help me please?
<_2> mefisto__ i guess my $LS_COLORS is not set
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Isn't there anybody that can help me with my soundcard?
<x_link> I'm supposed to add a line like "options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1 model="lenovo"
<x_link> I'm supposed to add a line like "options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1 model="lenovo" in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. But that line should be a bit longer.
<afeijo> _2: why did you changed nick ? avoiding credors? lol
<x_link> Something is missing.
<_2> mighty-d ummm high mem  or is it  big mem  has to be on at compile time iirc   you might check that.
<x_link> afeijo: Me?
<afeijo> no, _2 is Agent_Bob
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> Nobody?
<_2> afeijo isp reset.
<afeijo> my sound allways works automatcly, sory
<afeijo> _
<afeijo> oh
<johannes_> hi... what's the channes for the greman kubuntu support?
<afeijo> _2: I just needed to clean my dpkg, that courier is a danger
<x_link> mm
<mighty-d> _2, wait..
<afeijo> that was a no pacient man (x_link)
<_2> the very reason i have more than one nick registered to begin with is that my isp will every so often,
<afeijo> _2: change isp
<_2> afeijo i have.   it common on dialup.
<afeijo> _2: where do you live?
<_2> errr  ummm   well....
<_2> actually i don't exist. so i can't say.
<afeijo> where is your central plexus?
<_2> the middle of the world
<afeijo> damn, courier corrupted again!
<afeijo> _2: pakistan? lol
<_2> close enough
<mighty-d> _2, HIGHPTE=y, RESOURCES_64BIT=y, HIGHMEM64G=y, VMSPLIT_3G=y
<_2> mighty-d hmmm ok   got me there.
<_2> mighty-d  #kernel   maybe ?
<mighty-d> _2, ok thanks a lot
<_2> mighty-d sorry i can't do more.
<vasilisa> nope aticonfig didnt fix it
<mighty-d> _2, thanks a lot
<mefisto__> vasilisa: and you restarted X after aticonfig?
<vasilisa> mefisto__: Yes... it seems to only happen in irrlicht
 * _2 idles and lurks for a while.
<johannes_> #kubuntu-de
<johannes_> sry i forgett how to change the channel...
<hariharakadan> Hm, how does one enable extra repositories in Hardy?
<mefisto__> vasilisa: irrlicht? german?
<vasilisa> mefisto__: Its a graphics engine :)
<vasilisa> im learning 3d
<mefisto__> lol ok. I was going to look it up to find what it means
<vasilisa> its a lot like the quake 3 engine
<vasilisa> not doing me much good now tho
<eee> love this forum
<mefisto__> vasilisa: so the weird colours only happen in irrlicht?
<genii>  /quit
<vasilisa> mefisto__: Maybe. it doesnt seem t ohappen in crystalspace programs...
<mefisto__> vasilisa: do you have the catalyst control center for ati? you might be able to play with settings there
<vasilisa> mefisto__: tried that one
<BleSS> hi!
<BleSS> does anybody has changed to kde 4.0?
<gm04030276> how do i enable synaptic driver settings in system settings? I have it installed and working but it keeps loosing its settings on reboot
<BleSS> how has been the change?
<DrX> what's the best (fastest, most likely to survive an error) way to copy files from one drive to another?
<MetaMorfoziS> cp -a?
<gm04030276> DrX cp -perv <from> <to>
<gm04030276> p for preserve permissions, e for...i can't remember, r for recurrsive and v for verbose
<DrX> --recursive
<gm04030276> oh, i will ask you before over writting file in the destination
<gm04030276> -i i mean :)
<DrX> it barfed on the e, do you mean -pirv?
<DrX> it didn't do the r either
<DrX> it only copied the files in the root
<gm04030276> oh, no, i meant u, -purv. u means to update so if your coping a new file accross it will over write an old one
<gm04030276> you need the -r to go down through all the folders
<gm04030276> -purv is the one i defaultly rattle off when im doing cp's but type man cp and you can see the options and choose what you need
<DrX> it's working, what was that about the i?
<gm04030276> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DrX> got it, nice.  is cp always the best way to go?
<mefisto__> DrX: there's also tar
<gm04030276> well, that or rsync...they're pretty much the same i think...take exactly the same set of options aswell...-purv :)
<gm04030276> tar won't move them tho, only tar them...though i suppose you could tar them to the other place...that could work...depending on what your doing with the files once you have coppied them...if you want to backup then actually tar maybe a better way to go
<gm04030276> yea, so persistant synaptic options anyone?
<DrX> rsync, huh.  that raises an interesting question.  I have a server with a hardware SAS RAID controller and it won't allow you to copy the contents of even a single drive to another drive as a backup (the way you could with PATA drives).  How can I backup the data on my Linux OS drive so that, in the event of a failure, I can initialize a new drive in the RAID controller and put the configuration and data back?
<DrX> would tar work for that?
<jerry__> has support for windows mobile 6 came out yet?
<mefisto__> gm04030276: you mean synaptic doesn't keep the changes you make in preferences?
<DrX> I'm really concerned about open files and the impact of the RAID controller drive signature...  how do I make sure tar doesn't restore the OLD RAID signature?
<zabbadapp> what could be accessing my second HD and prevent it from ever spinning down? if I force it with hdparm -y it will stop, but spin up a cuple of seconds later. It only has backup files and is rarely used. XFS and mounted with noatime.
<monstro> the Kubuntu 8.10 is live cd?
<monstro> the Kubuntu 8.10 is live cd?
<monstro> oops
<gm04030276> mefisto__: Yip! when i restart my tap to click is back on...and i don't like it!
<monstro> Hi all,
<monstro> help me
<gm04030276> monstro:yes it is
<monstro> gm04030276, is possible install and run on cd?
<monstro> gm04030276, ?
<gm04030276> monstro: yes, the live cd has an installer on it too
<monstro> gm04030276, oh yes
<monstro> thanks
<gm04030276> :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Beta is out, install/upgrade to help us test 8.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-beta
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 8.10 Beta Released, install or upgrade to help us test 8.10 **
<regital> hey
<regital> im on kubuntu 8.04, installing the kubuntu 8.10 beta
<regital> ive ran into some problems here
<regital> i get error messages saying "Sorry, the package "update-manager" failed to install or upgrade" for example
<regital> now to me that sounds like a decent problem
<regital> so i could use some help
<regital> brb
<serafeim> hallo to everybody!
<serafeim> i have just installed kubuntu
<serafeim> my laptop is Amilo PA 2510
<serafeim> Fujitsu siemens
<serafeim> the Fn keys dosn't work
<serafeim> can i solve this problem?
<dougb> why is the kubuntu 8.10 disk a DVD?
<serafeim> i have downloaded, it's a cd
<dougb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/ this only shows DVD's
<serafeim> you are right, sorry
<serafeim> i don't know why
<stefan__> moin
 * rupprich is away: wesch
 * rupprich is away: Gone away for now.
 * rupprich is away: Gone away for now.
 * rupprich is back.
<DrX> cp -
<DrX> now that the cp is done, how do I compare the result?
<afeijo> I installed dovecot, no errors, but I cant connect on ports 110 and 143, maybe some protection? how can I check it?
<afeijo> with telnet it says: Connection refused
<afeijo> I'm localhost
<afeijo> damn, my dovecot dont work!!!
<DrX> hmmm... so my cp didn't cp everything... how do i figure out why & how do i fix it?
<kc8pxy> I'm halfway familiar with ubuntu, but this is going to be my first kubuntu install. is there a simple way to setup a sw raid 1/10 in the installer?
<serenity> hi
<serenity> what's the best way to upgrade from hardy on intrepid?
<serenity> -on +to
<Linux_Galore> Im finding Intrepid to be pretty snappy speed wise
<swanki__> hay some body come from Poland??
<micro> hi
<swanki__> how instal firefox on ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> swanki__: use your package manager and select firefox
<micro> does anyone know why my kwin occures an error at startup?
<Linux_Galore> kwin is the window manager, its usually a graphical setup error that is forcing it to crash
<micro> ok now the ksirc crashed...
<ahmos> hi, is there a script or something to show video files in thumbinail like pictures?
<Linux_Galore> micro: check your settings, I suspect you have turned something on thats causing conflicts, usually something in look and feel
<Linux_Galore> micro: the other trick is to create a new user account and see if the machine is stable with the default settings
<Linux_Galore> micro: you can also run sudo ksysguard and check for processes chewing up resources
<Linux_Galore> crashed processes can also cause stability problems
<Linux_Galore> micro: the real problem is I dont know what you have changed or done so I can never be certain
<micro> Linux_Galore: yesterday i checked in my hardware driver manager "enabled" for nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)....after that I have changed some appearence,desktop and window behavior settiings...
<Linux_Galore> micro: the nvidia thing wont be a problem, the appearance changes may have triggered a buggy theme etc
<Linux_Galore> micro: do you have compiz running ?
<Linux_Galore> ie do you have effects turned on ?
<Linux_Galore> I usually dont turn effects on as it has a habbit of creating problems
<JuJuBee> ﻿Can someone help me  understand how the pannel at the bottom of kde4.1 works?
<JuJuBee> ﻿I added some widgets, but can't put them where I want to?  How do I move them?
<LordCrc> hi
<Linux_Galore> JuJuBee: you have to unlock it first then click on the half moon thing to the right
<Linux_Galore> then everything can be moved with a simple drag and drop
<LordCrc> i got a 8.04 livecd, is there a way to install the 8.10 beta using it? or should i just install 8.04 then upgrade?
<micro> I don't think I have compiz runnig...but I'm not 100% sure :/
<donald_> hi all
#kubuntu 2008-10-03
<Linux_Galore> micro: check the last line few lines of you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Linux_Galore> LordCrc: no
<LordCrc> Linux_Galore: ah well, except for the extra time, is there any downside to install->upgrade, or should i just grab a fresh cd?
<Linux_Galore> LordCrc: if you are asking such a question it tells me you are pretty new thus 8.10 will be beyond you right now as it is alpha
<Linux_Galore> LordCrc: grab a fresh disk
<Linux_Galore> LordCrc: 8.10 is far from complete right now
<LordCrc> Linux_Galore: aaaight, cheers :) and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-beta :D
<micro> Section "Extensions"	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"EndSection
<Linux_Galore> micro: you need to change Enable to "Disable"
<LordCrc> ok, perhaps ill just go with 8.04 then for now
 * Linux_Galore is on 8.10 but knows enough to hack out the bugs
<micro> how can I save it from kate? or do i have to do it from console?
<LordCrc> aaight, cheers then :)
<Linux_Galore> micro: you need to open kate with sudo  ie sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> micro: only admin can change a system file
<ninjafury> Hi. I'm on intrepid, and everytime I boot up, I have to manually adjust mixer settings in the volume panel to get sound. Anyway to save settings?
<Dr1> Anyone know why cp /src/dir /dest/dir -apurv is not copying all the files and folders from an XP PC (I have R permissions to them)?
<micro> I know
<micro> kate command not found... hmm
<Linux_Galore> Dr1: need a capital R
<ninjafury> I'm using ALSA and not pulse I think
<ninjafury> micro: just use nano
<Linux_Galore> alsa -store
<Dr1> micro: u do?
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> alsactl -store
<Linux_Galore> alsactl store   without the switch sorry
<Linux_Galore> been ages since I had to use that command
<ninjafury> Linux_Galore: and it saves everything? do you know where the config file is located?
<Linux_Galore> ninjafury: not of the top of my head
<micro> why it hasn't opened the file but created a new instead? am I so stupid?
<Linux_Galore> micro: means you did a typo
<Linux_Galore> nano wont magically open a file if the path is wrong
<Linux_Galore> it creates a blank new one
<mefisto__> use tab completion to avoid typos
<ninjafury> Linux_Galore: found it in the man page of alsactl. Thanks
<micro> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf is there anything wrong?
<Linux_Galore> I'm finding the lock and unlock stuff in kde4 to be very pedantic
<Linux_Galore> micro: X11
<Linux_Galore> not x11
<micro> X
<micro> omg
<micro> I need to get used to it ...and I want
<Linux_Galore> micro: learn to use autocomplete (press tab key)  if you did you would have realises x[tab]  doesnt work thus there must be a typo
<micro> yeah it makes sence =P
<micro> so now restart?
<Linux_Galore> Im amazed Ubuntu doesnt enable the autocomplete with the "ignore case = yes" enabled by default
<Linux_Galore> micro: log out then hit ctrl alt backspace
<Linux_Galore> micro but first
<micro> yes?
<Linux_Galore> micro: turn the effetc off in look and feel section in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> in the window section from memory under look and feel
<JuJuBee> Linux_Galore: They are unlocked already and I cannot move them
<Linux_Galore> did you click on the half moon on the right
<JuJuBee> Of course
<Linux_Galore> beware it wont allow you to place a widget were something already resides
<Linux_Galore> you should get the move arrow (looks like a compas cross)
<Linux_Galore> if you have done it right
<JuJuBee> I am not talking about moving widgets on the deskop, but in the lower pannel (taskbar)
<snarkster> hi
<Linux_Galore> yes
<Linux_Galore> I just moved a widget to confirm and it works
<Linux_Galore> and it does
<snarkster> i just bought an acer aspire 6930 laptop anyone have any luck with kubuntu on those?
<micro> GUI effects?
<Linux_Galore> micro: turn them off
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: click the widget, then move it
<micro> already turned off
<Linux_Galore> micro: just log out now and press ctrl alt backspace
<micro> logging out...see you soon... I hope :D
<Linux_Galore> then log in again
<ubuntoil> does anyone knows about kde4 and nvidia drivers issues ??
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: broken
<Linux_Galore> same as ati
<Linux_Galore> so I dont use them right now
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: what do I use then ??
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: use the nv driver
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: and then no issues ??
<Linux_Galore> ie change Driver = "nvidia" to Driver = "nv"  in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: none other than no 3D support
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: what do you mean, if I have the proprio drivers and just change my xorg.conf, it's gonna work ??
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: yes
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: or just use kde3
<Linux_Galore> and it works fine
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: which is gonna be a little bit more difficult with the coming (K)ubuntu
<ubuntoil> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/intrepid-alpha-6
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: yeah,Im on intrepid and the xorg server is totally different
<Linux_Galore> thus the proprietry drivers dont work at all
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: shall I wait till this issue is fixed before upgrading (maybe 9.04)
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: not like I'm crazy about update but....
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: should be fixed later this month ati are releasing new drivers (bit tight there) not sure about nvidia
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: yeah nvidia, always a little late
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: Xorg 1.5 is pretty good, new user wil love it, total no brainer, no stuffing around with xorg.conf
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: let make that very clear, if I use the free drivers I should not have any trouble even though I have an nvidia card...is that it ??
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: correct
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: only issue is 3D support
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: normal desktop use though has no issues only games
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: I don't play games, so no pb
<JuJuBee> linux_galore and mefisto : missing one important thing ... click on cashew first then the widget wish to move.  Just got that from #kde.  THanks for the help anyway.
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: this would be a none issue if Nvidia released the specs, we will even sign a none discolsure
<Linux_Galore> ubuntoil: ati/amd have released theirs
<ubuntoil> Linux_Galore: yeah I know...
<Linux_Galore> JuJuBee: eeer I told you do do that [sigh]
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: that's what we both said isn't it?
<Linux_Galore> twice
<toti_> Hey, how to change the owner of a file by chmod?
<favro> you use chown for that
<toti_> ok, thx
<Linux_Galore> chown username file
<micro> I had some difficulties with wifi but graphics works fine and no kwin errors :) thx a lot
<Linux_Galore> micro: kde4 will have the effects built into kwin thus no errors
<micro> how can I turn them on and set them up?
<Linux_Galore> ?
<Linux_Galore> in kubuntu 8.10 there is a tool in your main menu to turn it all on
<Linux_Galore> unless you are running an Intel card though I would bother, no Ati or Nvidia driver for Xorg 1.5
<Linux_Galore> would'nt
<Linux_Galore> sorry, no "proprietary"  driver for Ati and Nvidia in Xorg 1.5
<micro> in older kubuntu there is no such tool?
<Linux_Galore> not sure never installed kde4 in 8.04
<micro> now I'm totaly not sure wich kubuntu did i download and install... but I have KDE4 so?
<mefisto__> lsb_release -a    will tell you
<micro> I knew there must be a way : D
<micro> 8.04.1
<Zerothis> I'm trying to use a USB drive to install ubuntu on another computer with no CD drive. I used UNebootin, Ubuntu, 8.04_Live. I think I wrote to the previously blank drive correctly (it shows 21 files/folders including "syslinux.cfg") but the other computer does not find a bootable image on the USB drive (I disabled all boot options except USB, still doesn't find it).
<LeeJunFan> Zerothis: have you tested on the other computer to rule out the USB stick contents?
<etfb> I can't make "Open Containing Folder" in Firefox's Download Manager do anything at all.  It seems like an issue with mime times or default applications or something.  Can anyone offer any steps to fix the problem?
<LeeJunFan> etfb: you're right about what's causing it.
<LeeJunFan> etfb: it's probably trying to use a filemanager it can't find. just a sec.
<etfb> LeeJunFan: I followed some instructions on setting up network.protocol-handler.app.file = /usr/bin/konqueror, but they had no effect.
<LeeJunFan> etfb: okay, in your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory you'll find a default dir, go in there and rename or remove mimeTypes.rdf, then start firefox.
<LeeJunFan> etfb: firefox3 is different.
<LeeJunFan> you can try finding what you need to edit in that file, but it's formatting is kind of a pain.
<LeeJunFan> Actually you'll be looking for the RDF:about="urn:scheme:externalApplication:file"RDF:about="urn:scheme:externalApplication:file"
<LeeJunFan> etfb: you could just change the alwaysAsk= to "true", then next time you try it'll ask which application to use as a filemanager.
<etfb> LeeJunFan: Trying that now...
<LeeJunFan> don't forget to close all open firefox before, or when you close it it will write over your changes.
<etfb> LeeJunFan: Seems to be working!  Where's the "alwaysAsk" setting, tho?
<etfb> Interestingly, it pops up with one option as the default - konqueror - but using it has no effect, almost as if I've set up something somewhere to refer to konqueror instead of /usr/bin/konqueror and it's not finding it in the path.
<etfb> But manually entering the right path does work, so thanks!
<LeeJunFan> etfb: no problem, once you've got that selected to the konqueror that works you can tell it to remember that.
<Zerothis> LeeJunFan: never mind, i managed to get my device to recognise a CD-R/W drive on my USB-IDE cable.
<kc8pxy> heya people. i have 2 "identical" 40GB drives, and i'm trying to install kubuntu on a sw raid 1 of those drives.  i don't see that option in the installer partition options. how do i do that?
<favro> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alimon> hi
<freeRag> is there a kubuntu USB version ?
<kc8pxy> favro:  the first link seems to be the right option, but it doesn't fly for kubuntu(unless i am not reading the download menu right).  i don't see a link to a an alternate install,  unless you count the kde4 disk.
<favro> !usb | freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<freeRag> im running windows
<genii> freeRag: Also visit the pendrivelinux  website
<favro> freeRag:  For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<freeRag> can i use fedoras live usb creator to install kubuntu ?
<LordCrc> ok, bit silly question... running 8.04, i installed several apps, but i can only find them in the "start menu" by searching for them (say kdevelop)... where are they hiding? :)
<mefisto__> did you just install them LordCrc?
<freeRag> why isn't there a windows live usb creator ?
<LordCrc> mefisto__: i used the "Add/Remove Programs" program
<LordCrc> ah, if i go into konq -> apps, i see the development category, where kdevelop is hiding
<LordCrc> but why isnt it on the "start menu" hmm
<ken> Hi, I'm completely new to Kubuntu and was wondering if I could get steered in the right direction. Right now I'm wondering how to set up su...
<ken> is there a default password, because atm I just don't know the password.
<LordCrc> ken: afaik use sudo everywhere, alternatively you can do sudo su or something along those lines
<genii> Use sudo -i      instead
<ken> thanks.
<ken> I tried sudo but did not have -i
<genii> ken: After done doing admin things back to regular prompt with      exit
<freeRag> this how too doesn't mention intrepid
<LordCrc> since vnc is broken on kde4, what's my alternatives for connecting to it from a windows box?
<freeRag> can i skip some files so has to get more storage space available on the drive ?
<mefisto__> LordCrc: try update-menus, or open kmenuedit (right-click the kmenu) and save. then check to see if the new apps are there
<LordCrc> mefisto__: cheers ill try that
<freeRag> can i use UNetbootin to install itrepid to USB drive ?
<LordCrc> ah cheers, kmenuedit did the trick
<LordCrc> and ill try x11vnc instead of krfb
<Daisuke_Ido> freeRag: #ubuntu+1 is the place for intrepid questions
<mefisto__> LordCrc: I use tastymenu instead of kmenu, it never seems to have that problem
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: how about the upgrading proces ?
<LordCrc> mefisto__: ill check it out :)
<Daisuke_Ido> #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Ido> that is the place for *all* intrepid-related questions
<carutsu> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> for the next month
<Denise> flowers and bees?
<sumo_su> my ubunto won't boot... it seems to see the file system as read only. any advice?
<rockindude> wassup
<william__> sumo_su: is it a grub error
<sumo_su> william__ how would i go fix it?
<jevon_> has anyone had any problems updating the standard Kubuntu 8.04 release repositories through Adept?
<sumo_su> it seems to boot me as read only... so i cant change the grub or can i?
<jevon_> when I run apt-get update, it says some of the repos have been moved temporarily
<freeRag> should i install the daily live version ?
<mefisto__> jevon: a few people have been having problems updating today
<mefisto__> jevon: try a different download server. you can change it easily from adept, or « kdesudo software-properties-kde »
<kc8pxy> freeRag: .......  because they don't think of people installing from free "
<nb72> Hopefully a quick question.  I'm trying to enable an external monitor (LCD TV with VGA input).  I used to be able to plug it in, restart, and it would work.  Now if I do that the computer hangs while logging in (KDE 4.1).  I have a laptop with an ATI (200X I think) if that helps.
<kc8pxy> freeRag: .......  because they don't think of people installing from free "cds"??   anyways, isn't that Q a bit off-topic?
<freeRag> kc8pxy: what the hell are you talking about ?
<LordCrc> x11vnc borked :/
<trigg3r> can someone help me setting up wifi on kubunutu?  it finds the card but when i try to connect to the router (security is turned off for now) knetworkmanager hangs at 28%
<dougb> why is kubuntu a live dvd and ubuntu is a live CD?
<dougb> for 8.10
<tekteen> there is also a kubuntu live cd
<tekteen> and an ubuntu live dvd
<tekteen> they have both I believe
<trigg3r> can someone help me setting up wifi on kubunutu?  it finds the card but when i try to connect to the router (security is turned off for now) knetworkmanager hangs at 28%
<Guest32598> I am trying to install Kubuntu for the first time and I can not get my TV Out to work on my Nvidia card
<Guest32598> any ideas
<CoJaBo-Eee> trigg3r: Does it happen to work if you try it a large number of times? Mine does that, still wondering why...
<Guest32598> i cannot even get it to reconize i have a tv connected
<trigg3r> CoJaBo-Eee: have not tried because that would be a waste and to me would mean the app is half ass
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to get mms protocol to work in firefox?
<anger_> Install mplayer-mozilla
<adam__> does anyone have an idea on how to get my Nvidia card to work good with kubuntu
<anger_> Install de proprietary driver
<adam__> i have tried and nvidia does not have the right driver for kubuntu
<bdizzle> anger_: I've got mplayer installed for firefox
<CoJaBo-Eee> trigg3r: Double-check the settings, make sure you are using DHCP (theres no way to set the static IP to use), and see if it works with another network (it just doesn't like mine, but works flawlessly with any other I've tried).
<trigg3r> CoJaBo-Eee: dhcp is set.  and i have no other network to test
<CoJaBo-Eee> trigg3r: Does connecting from any other computer work?
<trigg3r> CoJaBo-Eee: yes another computer (windoze box) is working
<CoJaBo-Eee> Are there any router settings that are not default?
<Zerothis> I have an install problem, my IDE hard drive is ntfs. When I use manual or guided, I get the error "the ext3 file system creation is partition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) failed". Using ubuntu 8.04_Live CD. The CD and HD are on the same cable, due to only 1 IDE connector on the MB.
<trigg3r> CoJaBo-Eee: no they are set to default.  the only thing that might not be normal is that the lin box is a laptop and is currently connected through a wired connection... but i have ried rebooting with the ethernet cable unplugged and wifi still will not connect
<CoJaBo-Eee> What model is the router?
<genii> Zerothis: Is the hd master or slave on the ribbon?
<bdizzle> grr, mplayer keeps saying its connected, then immediately goes to "stopped"
<Zerothis> master is the end of the ribbon and slave the middle ?
<genii> Yes
<Zerothis> then HD is master
<genii> (if both are on cable select)
<Zerothis> both CS
<genii> OK so sda is correct designation.
<rusellcom> alguien sabe español
<genii> zerothis: Are you trying to wipe it and make linux only or resize the ntfs?
<trigg3r> CoJaBo-Eee: Netgear wnr834b
<tekteen> !es| rusellcom
<ubottu> rusellcom: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zerothis> yes, I dont have a license, the last owner didnt format it. I hate windows and XP in paticular. I won be using it for wine
<genii> zerothis: That doesn't exactly clarify
<genii> zerothis: You're keeping part ntfs or making it all into a linux partition?
<zerothis> sorry, I trying to wipe the entire drive and make it linux only
<genii> zerothis: OK. Does it let you de-allocate the partition from being ntfs before you make it into a linux partition? (before formatting is attempted)
<zerothis> genii: not sure. in manual mode I selected each partition (ntfs & unknown) and deleted them. then set 9771, primary, beginning of drive, /, format. Then the remaining free space to swap (it did not let me format this one). in guided, I was not given options.
<genii> Hmm
<genii> zerothis: You're currently here from livecd?
<zerothis> yes, ubuntu 8.04_Live
<genii> OK
<genii> zerothis: Close or cancel for now the partitoner. Then open up a Konsole. From there we will try it with fdisk method
<zerothis> genii: i have terminal open (not Konsole), this ok?
<mefisto__> trying to use virtualbox for the first time. I can't get a cd or iso to boot to install the os. when I click start, virtualbox says aborted
<zerothis> fdisk -l shows 2 unknown partitions, a novel netware 386 partition, and an "Empty" partition. ? all are "does not end on cylinder"
<genii-2> Bah disconnects
<genii-3> hmm
<zerothis> what size, in cylinders, show a swap partition be?
<genii> In Mb/Gb should be about twice size of your RAM
<zerothis> genii:I'm lost in fdisk. it only lets me make primary and extended partitions automatic id , then I can change the id. I need p 82 linux and e 83 swap right?
<genii> Yup
<zerothis> how do i do that??
<genii> t           then type in the partition number (1-4). Then type in the description number (82 or 83   etc)
<genii> zerothis: You can use    p       after to check the changes
<genii> zerothis: You can have 4 primary partitions
<genii> zerothis: I'm not sure where you're currently at.  But the idea in fdisk is: delete whatever partitions existed previously. Then to make two partitions, one for system and one for swap. You can specify size of a partition in Mb or Gb by putting for instance M or G after a number when it asks for size. (else it goes to cylinders or such)
<genii> zerothis: Then to make the one type 82 and swap type 83. Then to  use    w    to write the changes and exit. After that shold be able to format it
<genii> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<zerothis> eh, to complicated I'm just gonna make one big primary partition to get rid of windows then try the guided partitioning again. when in doubt blame windows. I'd bet 10 thousand dollars that once windows is go it works.
<zerothis> ha, windows is gone and it worked!
<genii> Good :)
<zerothis> thanks, i've been away from linux too long. I forgot about fdisk
<DarkriftX> how do i set a program to auto run on startup?
<DarkriftX> gkrellm for example
<favro> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<DarkriftX> ty
<ahmos> hi, i've installed ffmpegthumbnailer ,but i still can't see video thumbnails
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Linux_Galore> hmm kde 4.2 video on youboob
<FuriousGeorge> kubuntu has a weird problem with my usb->ps/2 adapter...  for some reason, it doesnt work until i hit a key like capslock on another keyboard, or unless i boot the computer with the adapter already plugged in
<FuriousGeorge> hmm, maybe i just need to hit capslock on the adapter...  that would be good enough
<ahmos> so any help plz
<FuriousGeorge> so i verified:  either i boot up with the adapter plugged in, or i have to hit the capslock key on another keyboard in order for the ps/2 keyboard in use with my usb adapter to work
<FuriousGeorge> this is only the case in kubuntu.  when i use gentoo it just works
<DarkriftX> see what happens in dmesg when you hit capslock
<FuriousGeorge> DarkriftX: good idea
<DarkriftX> maybe you can reproduce that effect
<DarkriftX> also see if its picked up in dmesg when you plug it in (without caps lock pressed)
<FuriousGeorge> DarkriftX: nothing there
<DarkriftX> that sucks
<FuriousGeorge> DarkriftX: tell me about it...  im thinking this has something to do with the larger problem:   adapter doesnt work at all with kubuntu-ltsp, but im not by that server to test, so this is what im stuck with
<FuriousGeorge> http://pastebin.ca/1217653  <---  thats the difference between dmesg on gentoo (works) and kubuntu (requires a reboot) when i plug in the adapter (p/2 -> usb)
<tacosarecool> That was close
<genii> tacosarecool: Survived restarting the desktop I see
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<tacosarecool> I had to do last boot
<tacosarecool> then I had to do generic default
<tacosarecool> Restart
<tacosarecool> go to last boot
<tacosarecool> But it's kde 4
<tacosarecool> Now
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> I need to get rid of kde 4
<tacosarecool> I made a mistake
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<tacosarecool> Anyone?!
<tacosarecool> I need to get interprid off
<tacosarecool> Help!
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<Xubuntu> Bonjour a tous
<tacosarecool> I need help
<Xubuntu> help???
<tacosarecool> You looking for help too
<tacosarecool> Xubuntu
<tacosarecool> Are you or not?
<tacosarecool> Anyway my problem is I installed a developmental branch just to install a program
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> Brb
<tacosarecool> Can someone help me?
<tacosarecool> Anyone?!
<tacosarecool> grr
<tacosarecool> Someones got to respond
<tacosarecool> I know your there people
<frybye> Moin - just got a big update of kde4 stuff for 8.04 - anybody know a site with details of what has been updated etc?
<frybye> so who has done the 8.10beta update?
<mlabitad> anybody here?
<Linux_Galore> me
<Linux_Galore> I didnt update though
<Linux_Galore> fresh install
<Linux_Galore> kde 4 is far from finnished so I wouldnt bother
<dave__> noob question
<dave__> how do i shut off that when my cursor switches windows the focus switches
<mlabitad> hi dave
<dave__> hi
<hosein-mec> which Office suite will be in Kubuntu 8.10 ? and also K3B 1.0.5 & Amarok 1.4.10 ??
<Linux_Galore> OpenOffice 2.4
<Jucato> 1. most likely OO.o 2. considering there has been no stable KDE 4 release for K3b or Amarok, most probably their KDE 3 versions
<Jucato> (applies to KOffice as well)
<Linux_Galore> can always update to the kde 4 version when it becomes stable
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I dont think kde 4 is going to be ready for Intrepid to be honest
<hosein-mec> hope to include kde3 version of amarok & k3b , not same as kubuntu 8.04
<stdin> Linux_Galore: KDE 3 is dead, it's not like we have much choice
<Daisuke_Ido> Linux_Galore: what's the last version you used?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Plasma isnt integrated with the apps yet
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: too late for that. it's already the default
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: "integrated with the apps"?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: doesnt even have drag and drop on the desktop yet
<Daisuke_Ido> hosein-mec: the versions of amarok and k3b in 8.04 ARE the kde3 versions.
<Jucato> O.o
 * jussi01 reminds people that kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Linux_Galore: what version of kde4 did you use?
<Jucato> <Daisuke_Ido> Linux_Galore: what's the last version you used?
<dave__> kubuntu is too gui
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: drag an app from the menu to the desktop, doesnt work you have to do that from within konqueror etc
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: wrong
<jussi01> And offtopic discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> :)
<hosein-mec> Daisuke_Ido: no ! i mean in default ...
<Jucato> but like what jussi01 said, #kubuntu-kde4  for KDE 4
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Im on intrepid
<dave__> how do i shut off that my focus switches when i move my cursor out of the window
<stdin> Linux_Galore: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<dave__> ?
<dave__> does anyone happen to know?
<Linux_Galore> heh, Ive done better I asked the kde fold "it is broken and not finnished yet"
<Linux_Galore> folk*
<Daisuke_Ido> hosein-mec: what do you mean default
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: because your example is not broken and finished :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hosein-mec: because in kubuntu 8.04, the default is amarok and k3b's kde3 versions
<hosein-mec> Daisuke_Ido: amarok & k3b there isnt in default installation of Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 REMIX
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: you cant do basic drag and drop because the integration of plasma/desktop/menu's etc hasnt isnt finnished
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: yes you can. since 4.0
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because it's a strict kde4 release.
<Jucato> er
<t-devel> How to run DB2 in KUbuntu ????
<dave__> fumball
<Jucato> 4.1
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Im on 4.1 and it doesnt work and in the forums it also doesnt work
<Jucato> dave__: System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Focus tab?
<hosein-mec> Daisuke_Ido: will be include in 8.10 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> should be
<t-devel> DB2 is the database from IBM ... Can anybody help me out that how to run the DB2 in Kubuntu ...???
<Daisuke_Ido> because the kde4 versions will not be ready
<Jucato> dave__: check that you Focus Policy isn't  Focus Follows Mouse or something like that
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: if that's how you believe it is, then I won't/can't spend my time convincing you otherwise
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i doubt that amarok 2 will ever actually be "ready" - i'm really and truly convinced that the amarok dev team is purposely sabotaging amarok 2 by taking out every single thing that made it the best music app available and replacing it with monkey feces
<Jucato> specially not in this channel
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: drag and drop only works from within the file browser -> desktop
<hosein-mec> i tested Adept 3.0 but it's so sketchy
<hosein-mec> i dont see list of packages !! only Search function ?!?!
<s0101> i jsut installed kubuntu with mce
<s0101> but i dont get any signal from my setup box
<s0101> anybody who knows about linux mce and setup boxes
<eagles0513875> !mce
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Linux_Galore> gah! @ mce
<eagles0513875> lol Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> mce is like a nice looking box then you open it and you realise its designed by an insane engineer who worked for freedom
<Linux_Galore> so you nothing quite fits and you never seem to get the last screw to fit
<Linux_Galore> s/you//
<Linux_Galore> sorry swap freedom with Ikea  its an international room
<KRABEN> hello
<KRABEN> how to setting resolution pc?.
<eagles0513875> KRABEN: whats ur native language
<JackWinter> i had some problems with kde and konqueror, so i did a apt-get install kde.  must have messed something up, because no longer are menues opened by a mouseover, and the same with the k menu.  anyway i can get the old behaviour back ?  been looking through most system settings but still didn't find it..
<Linux_Galore> KRABEN: installing you be doing with sudo apt-get install krandrtray then run you will with krandtray in termin you will
 * Linux_Galore ducks
<Linux_Galore> terminal*
<Linux_Galore> !krandrtray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandrtray
<Linux_Galore> bah! humbug
<mefisto__> !info krandrtray
<ubottu> Package krandrtray does not exist in hardy
<mefisto__> I think krandrtray is part of kcontrol
<sebastian__> hi, may somebody help me i downloaded kubuntu with kde4 and wanna go down to kde3 :-/
<tollsta> how do i load normal icr servers in Konversation or view other channels?
<sebastian__> ./join channel
<tollsta> get list?
<sebastian__> ./server ircserver
<tollsta> in chat window?
<sebastian__> yes
<tollsta> ta
<tollsta> ./server ircserver
<sebastian__> without .
<tollsta> name lookup fails
<sebastian__> ircserver must be adress of a server
<tollsta> ./list channel was command
<sebastian__> like /server irc.quakenet.org
<tollsta> cmon and im new to ubuntu
<tollsta> f all channels on server, whats a good chat server?
<adi> hi all
<adi> what is the alternative app in kubuntu to manage mtp devices?
<adi> amarok is not working for me in kubuntu while in ubuntu with gnome I have sucsessfully used gnomad2
<adi> so maybe there is something similiar for kde?
<adi> anyone any idea?
<andypls1> is GTK# something like windows forms , but for linux?
<Jucato> andypls1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gtk_Sharp and ask in #gtk perhaps
<Jucato> (or if it's #gtk+)
<adi> any alternative of gnomad2 for mtp devices for kde?
<emilsedgh> adi: i think Amarok 1.4 works with those creative devices, take a look at amarok wiki on http://amarok.kde.org/wiki
<adi> amarok does notork for me
<adi> thats why im here
<adi> it does not recognize the samsung yp k3 device which is a mtp device
<emilsedgh> adi: hm, Amarok works good with mtp devices.btw my samsung yp p2 works nice (but as a ums, not mtp)
<adi> how did you made that device a non proprietary one
<adi> ?
<adi> I hate mtp
<adi> I have seen some how to's  around
<WmBuRn> anyone have ati radeon hd 3650 graphic card?
<emilsedgh> adi: yp p2 in asia is sold as a ums device
<WmBuRn> to help me with drivers
<adi> but none of those korean firmware works when I start samsung
<emilsedgh> adi: you can get the ums firmwares, search on anythingbutipod forums
<adi> exatcly
<adi> I was there and the firmware that i downloaded could not install at all
<adi> oh  you from asia and you bought it as a umts player ...right?
<emilsedgh> adi: oh, then ask for more help on mtp on #amarok
<emilsedgh> adi: i know amarok works good with mtp
<JackWinter> i had some problems with kde and konqueror, so i did a apt-get install kde.  must have messed something up, because no longer are menues opened by a mouseover, and the same with the k menu.  anyway i can get the old behaviour back ?  been looking through most system settings but still didn't find it..
<adi> ok
<adi> thanks
<emilsedgh> adi: yes, my device was ums when i bought it (iran)
<adi> :)
<frybye> using kubuntu 8.10beta - wont let me install the proprietary drivers for the nvidia grafic card?? says prop. drivers not used on this system??
<emilsedgh> frybye: i think this is not the rightchannel on kubuntu 8.10 help, please take a look at #kubuntu+1
<frybye> ok thanks...
<frybye> emilsedgh: there does not seem to be such a #+!!
<etfb> If I get a message about a linker not finding -lglib, what's the likely name of the package I should install?  Is there a naming standard?
<emilsedgh> frybye: really? hm, so why i thought there is such channel?? i dont know.sorry for wrong help
<frybye> np - there is a #kubuntu-kde4
<emilsedgh> etfb: glib is so common, i think it will be installed if you install build-essentials.im not sure though
<emilsedgh> etfb: libglib1.2-dev maybe?
<stdin> emilsedgh: the channel is #ubuntu+1 not #kubuntu+1
<etfb> emilsedgh: Ah!  That could be it.
<sourcemaker> should I upgrade to 8.10 or do a fresh clean install?
<liuzg> haha
<liuzg> 有人么？
<etfb> sourcemaker: Upgrading any operating system is an act of faith on par with bungee jumping or skydiving.  I never take the risk...
<SkEmO> jau
<JackWinter> sourcemaker: it's really nice to have /boot and /home on it's own partitions.  that in combination with a couple of 5-10gb partitions allow you very easily to install a new system, and still have your existing system around
<sourcemaker> JackWinter: well... I am using cryptoLUKS.... so I think this way is not possible :-)
<JackWinter> sourcemaker: hehe, no ide what that is :)
<sourcemaker> JackWinter: whole filesystem encryption...
<pvandewy1gaerde> i downloaded the dekstop cd, but i cannot upgrade with it it seems, i want to create a alternate using a jigdo file,   how many files/ MBs do those cds have incommon
<JackWinter> anyone know why i would be refused access so a subdir on a win/osx dvd rom ?
<JackWinter> i can see it as root
<JackWinter> i suppose it has something to do with access rights..
<pvandewy1gaerde> is there a umask active ?
<JackWinter> what is that ?
<pvandewy1gaerde> sort of default permissions
<pvandewy1gaerde> what do you see when you ls -al the dvd
<JackWinter> it says that it is group:user 501:501
<pvandewy1gaerde> for the content of the dvd ?
<JackWinter> yes.  the / is root:root, all the rest is 501:501.  the funny thing is that i can run a program in the root of it (install prg), but it can't access any subdirs
<JackWinter> here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1217853
<JackWinter> looks really funky, but it's really meant for w32/osx, but i'm trying to get it going in wine
<etfb> I need to know which package contains a certain file.  Is there some sort of apt search command that will tell me?
<jussi01> !info apt-file | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<etfb> jussi01: Thanks - that's exactly what I needed.
<jussi01> :)
<unclean> hey whats the package to get KDE?
<unclean> or hould i say command
<gm04030276> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<Tanazzo> ciao a tutti
<Rioting_pacifist> carefull when using aptitude i think that by defualt it brings alot of other stuff in aswell
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i debug my suspend resume failing
<JackWinter> hmm a quick question.  for some reason my system is slowly going down the drain.  i have a problem with kded using alot of cpu, now i regularly get errors in konqueror.  by trying to reinstall kde with apt-get install kde, i managed to lose some nice ui features which i can't get back to working.  my fstab is no longer correct after having installed xp and osx, i think fsck is giving an error on a filesystem.  so i'm coming to the conclusion that i might
<JackWinter> be better off taking the windows route of wiping the kubuntu partition and reinstalling from scratch.  I have /home on a seperate partition.  any pitfalls i should be aware of ?  does Kontact keep anything in /var ?
<favro> I would boot the live cd and run e2fsck -a
<JackWinter> favro: does that check all the filesystems ?
<Rioting_pacifist> JackWinter: im not sure, your kde problems might be caused by your /.kde which means reinstalling could not help
<favro> that's what the -a is for
<JackWinter> Rioting_pacifist: i could delete ~/.kde before reinstalling.  alternatively can i delete .kde and relogin ?
<favro> that would be a good first option
<Tanazzo> lst
<Tanazzo> list
<Rioting_pacifist> mv .kde .kde2
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rioting_pacifist> deleting kde will loose all your kde settings and emails storred there
<Rioting_pacifist> s/loose/lose
<JackWinter> aha, so ~/.kde contains all my emails from kmail/kontact ?
<tacosarecool> hello
<JackWinter> ok, gonna start with e2fsck -a, and then do a dd to copy the entire system partition to another partition,  just in case :)
<tacosarecool> JackWineter
<JackWinter> bye, wish me luck :)
<tacosarecool> bye good luck
<tacosarecool> Darnit I installed a devolopment branch just to get a piece of software so then it installed kde4 and now I'm doomed cause I can't get 3 back
<JackWinter> i hear that kde 4.1 is pretty usable ?
<tacosarecool> I hate 4 I like 3 in 4 the menus are fat
<ahox> tacosarecool: what do you mean with fat menues? The Program menue - this is oxygen, you can always change it to say plastic
<JackWinter> i like 3 too. intrepid is not far away :)
<tacosarecool> Ah I added inteprid then it installed kde 4
<tacosarecool> darn it
<ahox> I switched with 4.1.1, this is IMHO usable
<ahox> thought, 3.5 still is a tack more stable
 * geek kinda wonders how an update will go.. will it replace everything KDE3 with 4 or what?
<JackWinter> afaik, it will be kde4
<ahox> geek: currently it installs parallel to kde3.5 and it will also get its own home directory in .kde4
<tacosarecool> In kde4 I don't like the way the top looks
<geek> ahox: ooh. does that mean it won't show both kde3 and 4 apps in kmenu?
<tacosarecool> It will
<ahox> geek: It will
<tacosarecool> Probably
<JackWinter> argh, i really don't wanna reinstall my system...  maybe i'll just try to fix my probs one by one.  but no idea what to do with the kded racing problem, and new konqueror error msgs
<afd___> hi guys! I've installed Intreprid and I'd like to have kde 3.5 running as well (as I'm not comfortable yet with kde 4.1). Is there a way to get it installed? I've searched through synaptic, enabled unsuported repository, but I couldn't get it to show up (except kdelibs 3.5.9)
<geek> ahox / tacosarecool erf. honestly i find that a wee bit annoying having two of everything ;p
<Tanazzo> list
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tacosarecool> I don't even kubuntu4-desktop installed and yet I have kde4
<ahox> geek: Repetition helps retention :P
<geek> ahox: lol
<MrKennie> afd___: for intrepid you should head to #ubuntu+1 and I afaik, there will be no official kde3 desktop in intrepid. It's moving on like everything else.
<afd___> you'll pry kde 3.5 from my cold dead hands...
<MrKennie> afd___: then stick with hardy
<afd___> ok, thanks for letting me know about the plans...
<tacosarecool> How do I remove intrepid
<stdin> tacosarecool: you format and reinstall hardy
<tacosarecool> Awe how do I remove ubuntu safely
<tacosarecool> from the boot
<tacosarecool> I mean kubuntu
<stdin> to what, another Linux distro, Windows?
<tacosarecool> no
<tacosarecool> I'm dual booting
<tacosarecool> currently
<stdin> dual booting with what?
<Pici> And you want to single boot to your other OS and get rid of *ubuntu?
<tacosarecool> I'll reinstall ubuntu
<tacosarecool> Of course
<tacosarecool> kubuntu
<MrKennie> tacosarecool: if you reinstall it will reinstall grub anyway
<tacosarecool> I know
<stdin> why are you dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu?
<tacosarecool> But I wanna partition with acronis disk director
<tacosarecool> I'm not
<tacosarecool> I'm dual booting windows and kubuntu
<JackWinter> anyone care to have a look at my fsck.log: http://pastebin.ca/1217888  I take that the first error msgs is because i reinstalled xp, and that the uuid in fstab is from the old xp partition.  what worries me more is the fsck died with exit status 1. /sda8 is my home partition...
<Pici> tacosarecool: Can you rephrase your question in a sentence or two? I think we're all confused here.
<tacosarecool> How do I remove kubuntu safetly from the boot menu
<JackWinter> tacosarecool: which boot menu ?  grub ?
<tacosarecool> yeah
<JackWinter> you'll find the boot entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> JackWinter: change the UUID in /etc/fstab to the current one reported by "blkid -c /dev/null" (may or may not need sudo)
<moza> bonjour à tous
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i debug my suspend/resume failing
<moza> sorry in english here : "hello all"
<stdin> tacosarecool: if you want to reinstall kubuntu then just install again as normal
<tacosarecool> I said I wanted to partition with acronis so I wanna get rid of the old partition
<tacosarecool> in windows
<Rioting_pacifist> tacosarecool: if your looking to remove kubuntu then you need to use windows tools, i think you fix the mbr using fixmbr when using the xp install cd
<tacosarecool> Can't I use easybcd
<Rioting_pacifist> possibly the important thing is to make the mbr point to the windows bootmanager so that you dont see grub when you boot but the windows boot manager
<JackWinter> stdin: does this fstab look ok ?  isn't there supposed to be a swap to ?  http://pastebin.ca/1217895
<stdin> JackWinter: looks ok, there is usually a swap partition in there, but if "cat /proc/swaps" shows it then it's probably auto-detected
<JackWinter> stdin: no, it's not there.  my swap partition was moved to sda9 when i repartitioned.
<stdin> JackWinter: then add it's UUID or partition to fstab
<stdin> "UUID=...  none  swap  sw  0  0"
<JackWinter> stdin: there is also a hfs+ on sda3.  what is the syntax of the swap mount ?  please :)
<stdin> the last line I posted is the swap line
<moza> hello, is somebody able to help me to make the icons bigger in Konqueror "icon view"?
<tacosarecool> Go to settings in konqueror views
<moza> tacosarecool, ok, and then?
<tacosarecool> then there's a icon tab
<stdin> JackWinter: I think "UUID=... /media/sda3 hfsplus  uid=...,gid=... 0 0" is right for hsf+, but I've never used it so can't say. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions should help though
<tacosarecool> You can change icon and preview size
<tacosarecool> Or under details
<moza> do i follow : settings>configure Konqueror ?
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<tacosarecool> The views will be under file management
<moza> and then is it : "previews and meta-data"?
<tacosarecool> Just views
<moza> i don't see "views"
<moza> can you write for me the whole "path" from "setting" to what you want me to go ?
<tacosarecool> it's above previews
<tacosarecool> Views
<moza> settings>configure Konqueror>file management>views ?
<tacosarecool> yes
<tacosarecool> Then look in details tab
<moza> i don't have file management
<moza> just file associations
<tacosarecool> oh
<moza> behavior, appearance, previews&meta data, file associations, web behavior, and other non-related things (like java&javascript...) are what i have
<moza> in settings>configure Konqueror
<JackWinter> stdin: hmm, where do i find the uuid of the swap partition ?  blkid -c /dev/null has the following output: http://pastebin.ca/1217904
<tacosarecool> IDK then
<moza> idk?
<tacosarecool> I don't know how can you be a linux user and not know that lol
<moza> i'm just a beginner, sorry...
<tacosarecool> That's ok
<tacosarecool> Read the urban dictionary some
<tacosarecool> That's the one thing school doesn't teach you slang
<tacosarecool> Peer pressure teaches you slang and urban dictionary
<MrKennie> I was beginning to worry that they did
<moza> is IDK slang?
<tacosarecool> Sorta internet slang
<MrKennie> acronym?
<tacosarecool> Maybe
<MrKennie> anyway. this is a bit ot here.
<moza> ah ok, maybe acronym for "i don't know"?
<tacosarecool> look what I learned from urban dictionary Fud Acronym for "Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<moza> ok, so it's weird that we don't have the same konqueror interface
<tacosarecool> lol http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Blackberry+Jam
<jussi01> tacosarecool: as the bot said previously, this channel is for Kubuntu support, please chat in #kubuntu-offtopic for general stuff
<stdin> JackWinter: odd, has the partition been formatted yet?
<JackWinter> stdin: hmm, don't know :)  if it's swap it has been formatted, no ?
<stdin> I would guess that one that hasn't been formatted would not have a UUID
<stdin> "blkid -c /dev/null" shows the UUID of my swap partition
<stdin> JackWinter: you can try formatting it with the "mkswap" command
<tacosarecool> sorry lol
<tacosarecool> bye
<eee> Hello!
<mil> hi guys.  How do I find out what kernel and kde version is on my Kubuntu 3.5.x is?
<JackWinter> stdin: :) not sure how i do that.  but i could run swapon from parted and it was mounted.  but still no uuid.  think i repartitioned the disk from the knoppix live cd if that has any bearing...
<eee> anyone konw howto get wirless card activate it on my acer complication PC?
<mil> ok I found out I'm on 3.5.9 desktop environment.  How do I upgrade to 3.5.10?
<eee> the problem is that Linux dosnt support exe file's
<eee> soo i can't use it
<JackWinter> mil: for the kernel uname -r
<eee> msg me if you got some one like this or now how to fix
<stdin> JackWinter: just because you created the partition doesn't necessarily mean it was formatted. but if swapon works maybe it is. you can just put "/dev/sda9 none swap sw 0 0" in as the swap line
<JackWinter> eee: i think there is something called ndiswrapper that allows you to use a windows wifi driver
<stdin> mil: enable hardy-backports
<anger_> eee you must to install the drivers of your wireless card if the system do not recognize it.
<mil> jack: thanks. I type that on Konsole?  what's the exact line?  sudo -r??
<afeijo> there is a better app to RDP rather than KRDC?
<mil> stdin: thanks do I enable that in the repositories?
<JackWinter> mil: at the command prompt "uname -r"
<eee> oh i use Acer Aspire 5720Z
<eee> if that is a problem
<eee> can you get a driver pack to me? jack?
<stdin> from Adept Manager, Adept -> Manage Repositories -> Updates (tab) -> Unsupported updates
<eee> ok
<mil> jack:  Thanks so much!  that did it!!!!
<JackWinter> eee: nope you will have to google for that, i have no idea how, only that i've read it is possible..
<stdin> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eee> tnx ubottu
<eee> ok
<eee> but where you read it? jack?
<JackWinter> stdin: i formatted it again as swap from gparted, now it has a uuid :)  thanks for the help
<stdin> :)
<devo>   i have a problem.  when i put a movie to a disk the sound is alway's out of sync and i was woundering, what am i do'n wrong?
<micro> need a little help with firefox.... when I import bookmarks to firefox, they are gone after restart
<anger_> The bookmarks are in other partition?
<JackWinter> ok, can i check fs  intergrity while they are mounted, or do i have to do that in single user mode or from the live cd ?
<devo>  i'm using devede to encode avi to iso then i'm using both brasero and/or k3b to put it to a dvd, is there something that i'm do'n wrong to make it so that the sound is all crackily???
<favro> JackWinter: they have to be unmounted - that's why I use the live cd
<devo>  can anyone help me out???
<micro> anger_: no they are on a partition where kubuntu is
<anger_> devo, look to your codecs and see if they are fully updated
<devo>  how can i tell if they r fully updated?  srry i'm still kinda of a noob when it come's to linux
<devo> lol
<devo> :-)
<devo> lol
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i debug my suspend resume failing
<mil> stdin: thank you!!!!
<JackWinter> favro: and e2fsck -a will find any problems i might have ?
<anger_> try to rename the file or open it with an editor and "Save As" with a different name.
<favro> JackWinter: it should - man e2fsck will give all the options available
<JackWinter> devo: for codecs you might want to add mediabuntu to your repositories.
<devo>  how do i do that?
<anger_> devo, asroot, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<JackWinter> devo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<anger_> Yes JackWinter, you're right. I forgot about that, sorry devo.
<devo>  it's ok, just tell me how to add mediabuntu to my repositories?
<JackWinter> devo: look for the good/bad/ugly packs for gstreamer
<devo>  and then we can go from there on my problem that i do have and then hopefully u guy's and help me fix the problem  ;-)
<JackWinter> devo: hehe, it's a few steps, read the link :)
<anger_> Just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<etfb> JackWinter: I used to add medibuntu as the first step each time I installed a new Kubuntu, but I haven't needed it in Hardy.  Has something changed recently that made it less relevant?
<JackWinter> etfb: don't know...  i came onboard in gutsy.  most things  work here with medibunty codecs installed.  no qt in sl though :)
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nerian> Hi. I want to install Kubuntu with KDE 4. I undertand that currently KDE 4 is available only with Kubuntu KDE 4 remix community edition. The new release of Kubuntu, 8.10, is going to feature KDE 4. Mi doubt is, if I install Kubuntu KDE 4 community edition, is there anything I need to do once the new Kubuntu 8.10 is released?
<devo>  how can i update through the terminal???
<jussi01> devo: update or upgrade?
<devo>  srry lol upgrade
<devo> lol
<jussi01> devo: ask in #ubuntu+1
<devo>  i'm ask'n in here i don't wanna go anywhere else, srry to say
<jussi01> devo: well its offtopic in here, so please head on over to #ubuntu+1
<anger_> As root type this command in terminal: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<devo>  why is it offtopic in here?
<devo>  how do i longin as root to be able to do that?
<bazhang> devo, is this for hardy or intrepid
<devo>  like i said, i'm kinda a noob with it come's to linux still lol
<Nerian> use "sudo"
<bazhang> devo, what version number
<stdin> !upgrade | devo
<Nerian> sudo  "comands..."  will execute those commdans as root
<ubottu> devo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<devo>  thnx
<devo>  oh ok
<anger_> devo, type this command in terminal: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<stdin> AndrewB: that's to update, not upgrade to another version
<stdin> anger_: ^
<stdin> AndrewB: not you :)
<frybye> after kubutu8.1 install - no sound.. (there is no #kubuntu+1 - so thats why I ask here...)
<devo>  i did then it tell's me this
<devo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<devo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<stdin> frybye: I told you #ubuntu+1
<frybye> and in #ubuntu+1 no responses...
<stdin> well that's the intrepid support channel until it's released
<frybye> stdin - perhaps a net split or...?
<stdin> just wait around in there for a while
<anger_> devo, is the Synaptic open?
<frybye> kubuntu ppl say go to ubuntu and ubuntu say go to kubuntu when one has kubuntu- intrepid...
<stdin> frybye: #ubuntu+1 is for *all*
<bazhang> frybye, #ubuntu+1 is it
<devo>  no but it will
<frybye> ok baz-std
<devo>  now it's open
<stdin> devo: are you trying to upgrade to Hardy or Intrepid? or another?
<micro> anger_ it didn't help to rename the file
<devo>  i don't know which one i have, srry to say
<bazhang> !version | devo
<ubottu> devo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<anger_> devo, If Synaptic is open, it lock the system to upgrade throught the terminal, so close it and try again.
<Nerian> I want to install Kubuntu with KDE 4. I understand that currently KDE 4 is only available with Kubuntu KDE 4 remix community edition. The new release of Kubuntu, 8.10, is going to feature KDE 4. Mi doubt is, if I install Kubuntu KDE 4 community edition, is there anything I need to do once the new Kubuntu 8.10 is released?
<devo>   why am i being marked as being away???
<stdin> Nerian: the remix will upgrade cleanly to 8.10
<Nerian> stdin: Thank you very much
<devo>  how do i login as root???
<Pici> !sudo | devo
<ubottu> devo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bazhang> devo, you dont; use sudo
<devo>  it wont let me upgrade if i'm not login as root
<devo>  i did and still the same damn thing wtf
<bazhang> devo use sudo
<devo>  i did
<devo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<devo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<devo>  that is what i keep on gett'n
<devo>  wtf
<bazhang> devo close all add/remove synaptic etc
<stdin> what's the exact command you're running?
<Nerian> Perhaps the update plugin is active?
<devo>  sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<favro> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> favro: it's not locked, it's just not being ran as root
<devo>  is what i'm try'n to do and the damn computer wont let me wtf
<bazhang> devo, please keep it family friendly
<devo>  i am
<favro> missed the second sudo...
<devo>  where?
<Maxa> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> devo,  run that command
<devo>  ok but how do i fix the other problem that i do have which is that everytime i put a avi to a dvd the video is fine the sound is crap, how do i fix that problem???
<devo>  i did
<bazhang> devo, which command
<devo>  sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<devo>  ok fine
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<devo>  i did both of them
<Maxa> and?
<bazhang> no errors?
<bazhang> now type lsb_release -a
<devo>  that's rite it's do'n the upgrade now it will be done in about 5mins
<bazhang> okay
<Maxa> im doing the update too.. its going to take a while :/
<devo>  but how do i fix the other problem that i'm have'n???
<bazhang> when it is finished then do lsb_release -a devo
<devo>  let me guess i type in lsb_release -a in the terminal, rite?
<bazhang> devo, yes.
<devo>  ok
<bazhang> what app are you using to make a dvd devo
<devo>  devede
<devo>  then i put it to a disk useing k3b and/or brasero
<devo>  i don't know what i'm do'n wrong for the sound to sound like crap when the movie is put to a dvd
<bazhang> devo, what about playing it before you burn it; are there problems then
<devo>  it's hardy
<devo>  no there r no problems when i have the movie on my computer but it does start when i put it to a disk though
<devo>  the version that i have is hardy for thoughs that wanted to know
<marciomra> ola
<devo>  what?
<bazhang> !br | marciomra
<ubottu> marciomra: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<devo>  bazhang: can u help me out or what?
<bazhang> devo, after burning the avi to file but before burning to disk does it play okay
<devo>  like i said the video is fine the sound is all crackily
<bazhang> devo, after encoding the avi to dvd format?
<devo>  that's rite
<Authority> I have a number of keys that are recognized by xev, but I can't bind a keyboard shortcut to in KDE4 (8.10a6).  Any idea what's going on here?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Beta is out, Help us test 8.10! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-beta | 8.10 Support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Authority: 8.10 help/support is in #ubuntu+1
<Authority> Pici: yeah, just saw that, thanks.  They're usually not much help though
<Pici> Authority: The channel has become busier now that the beta has been released.
<Authority> Pici: yes, but they tend to be more GNOME focused
<Authority> at least in my experience
<Pici> Authority: Even then #kubuntu-kde4 is the proper channel for KDE4 support.
<Authority> Pici: roger that, thank you
<qcontinueum> how do i join another channel?
<qcontinueum> nvm, figured it out
<geek> qcontinueum: /join
<geek> lol
<RurouniJones> at which point he closes the server connection...I am not convined he does have it ;)
<peace> hello
<peace> i instaled kubuntu 4kde.. should i add another user for browsing internet, watching videos and music? or the default is safe?
<Pici> peace: The default user is fine.
<Pici> !sudo | This may explain some things peace
<ubottu> This may explain some things peace: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<peace> i was using ubuntu for a year, but im still not familiar with what is what :) ye thnx
<Pici> peace: check out the site ubottu linked to.
<peace> ok..now the serious question... i have ati and if i apply hardware drivers that are suggested to 3d..after restart i get black screen..so im just using 2d drivers..
<nor> Hi, how can i check if my software- or hardware-mixing is currently activated? (alsa+pulse)
<peace> which java you guys suggest to install for kubuntu kde4.. i remember i had some hard time a year before..with ubuntu gutsy choosing java..installing..uninstalling :)
<pigreco> ci
<pigreco> ao
<eee> How to show wmn files
<eee> wmv file?
<pigreco> install xine
<pigreco> from adept... :D
<pigreco> it's very simple...
<pigreco> install also codec
<pigreco> with the same name of xine
<alx54> hi evrybody! i have a small problem which probably can be solved in a sec: everytime i copy sth from my usb-hdd, konqueror(or dolphin) informs me that he's unable to change the mode (or "rights", im not sure about the term cause i use german version)of the copied files... this is really annoying and i cant find out how to turn it off! pllzzz help ;D
<mc_> hi,
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> i've a question :)
<mc_> hi. I have kubuntu 7.04 and want to upgrade to 7,10  I downloaded: kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso.  How to upgrade now?
<eee> love this chatt room
<jonathan__> i want to convert a whole directory with wma files into mp3 files without losing quality and id tags... is that possibly (with ffmpeg)??
<alx54> mc_ if you want to use the iso version you have to burn it to a cd
<jonathan__> why 7.10? you know that 8.04 is already available in stable version?
<geek> you WILL lose quality when you trancode between two lossy tracks
<jonathan__> hm
<jonathan__> ok, can i do it allthough?
<Pici> jonathan__: You cannot upgrade with the desktop CD, only the alternate.  Although if you have an internet connection on that computer it will probably be easier.
<mc_> i need this version for mce
<Pici> !upgrade | jonathan__ to follow these steps
<ubottu> jonathan__ to follow these steps: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jonathan__> without losing id tags because it would be very hard to reenter all track datas to over 30 files
<jonathan__> i dont want to upgrade!
<jonathan__> say it to mc!
<alx54> geek, Pici, eee ... does somebody know how to solve my prob?
<alx54> everytime i copy sth from my usb-hdd, konqueror(or dolphin) informs me that he's unable to change the mode (or "rights", im not sure about the term cause i use german version)of the copied files... this is really annoying and i cant find out how to turn it off! pllzzz help ;D
<jonathan__> what about the conversion from wma to mp3?
<Pici> jonathan__: whoops.
<alx54> jonathan__ i used transKode script for amarok
<Pici> mc_: You cannot upgrade with the desktop CD, only the alternate.  Although if you have an internet connection on that computer it will probably be easier.
<alx54> works pretty good, and tags stay
<sorush20> hi
<Pici> !upgrade | mc_ to follow these steps
<ubottu> mc_ to follow these steps: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> jonathan__: all those underscores confused me.
<sorush20> just wanted to say I love kubuntu but how to I setup proxy. I have pac file I need to detect
<jonathan__> no problem :)
<mc_> I already found thos notes, but the program "Update manager" is not in the menu
<jonathan__> thanks a lot :)
<sorush20> my clock is not updateing automatically..
<sorush20> help
<mc_> can I start the update manager from the command prompt?
<moza_idle> mc_ i found "add/remove" package manager under the category "system" in all applications
<geek> alx54: what filesystems/
<geek> ?
<alx54> geek i thought the fs on the usbdrive doesnt matter since it is connected via usb, am i wrong?
<colomar> Hi. Just upgraded kubuntu from hardy to intrepid beta und now I have the 'Could not start kstartupconfig4. Check your installation'-Problem. Does anyone know what to do?
<geek> alx54: it might. what FS?
<geek> if its a linux one, you might wanna try chmodding the files with the appropriate permissions...
<alx54> eerm, not too shure, probably ntfs (it was used by windows-user before)
<geek> dosen't NTFS3G ignore windows permissions? >_>
<alx54> mount gives me
<alx54> this /dev/sdd1 on /media/STUFF type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blks                                                           ize=4096)
<alx54> geek the point is that i just dont want to see the info-popup...
<alx54> @geek since i dont care about permissions (if knew how to, i'd set all files to be owned by me... except system files of course)
<sorush20> dsfgh
<geek> alx54: sudo chown -R username /path/to/toplevel - this will change ownershop of ALL files and folders below the toplevel one to you
<alx54> @geek but this isnt dangerous is it? as i understood it, the whole permission-stuff is for security reasons so that programs cant do what they want with whatever files they find right?
<wiehan> what is the best way to create flash animations on linux?
<alx54> @geek weird, konsole tells me that there is something missing after the path!?
<miltone> salut à tous
<Denise> missing after the path??
<jussi01> !fr | miltone
<ubottu> miltone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<geek> alx54: wierd. i've done it a LOT. the command should be right ;p
<daajack> hello
<daajack> good bye
<alx54> sudo chown -R $alx /media/dasX/
<alx54> chown: fehlender Operand nach „/media/dasX/“
<alx54> this is what it says, cant help it
<sorush20> hi apt-get update willnot work
<sorush20> any help
<sorush20> I'm behind a proxy
<sorush20> authenticated.
<eagles0513875> !info ldap
<ubottu> Package ldap does not exist in hardy
<sorush20> anyone here behind a university firewall and proxy?
<sorush20> I don't even know what to search for on google
<vasy> hi pls help me to get my wifi working in kubuntu intrepid alpha 6
<jussi01> vasy: please ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<vasy> ok thankss jussi01
<vasy> just one small clarrification.. is that everyone facing same problem
<peace> hi.. i instaled few progams with adept installer about 1hour ago. first time it asked for password..now it dont..why?
<jussi01> vasy: usually people in here will be running hardy, #ubuntu+1 is the place for intrepid atm
<Teisei> peace: Did you run it as root or normal user ? (sudo vs. without)
<vasy> cool.. sorry guyss
<vasy> catch u later
<Teisei> peace: It may even remember your password for some time
<peace> teisei - i turn on pc..i login with default user( the one i choosed during install ) and then i loaded adept installer..it asked password so i entered it..thats it
<peace> k..thnx
<frybye> hi - i am installing java with apt-get and it has displayed a page of liscene text and i now have to enter the ok - how to do this?? I am jus sorta stuck at the page of text in the terminal...?
<bazhang> frybye, tab then enter
<ejavier> hi
<ejavier> anybody from puerto rico?
<ejavier> hellowww
<Tanazzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eee> hello robot!
<eee> !ubuttu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuttu
<eee> ok
<eee> it's you hehe
<shhe> hi every body
<eee> Hi
<eee> what are you doing
<eee> pøa
<shhe> it is the first time for me here
<eee> hehe
<shhe> I am switching from windows
<eee> this is a chat is you have problems whit you computer
<eee> hm...
<eee> i did the same
<eee> in windows is there to much Virues
<shhe> I know
<eee> hm...
<eee> i do to
<shhe> by the way, can I use my yahoo messenger through linux?
<Pici> This is actually just the support channel. Offtopic chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Tanazzo> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | Tanazzo
<ubottu> Tanazzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eee> Hello i'm the ultimate robot chater in #Kubuntu
<eee> who wanna fuck me?
<eee> lol
<eee> youst kissing you dick
<bazhang> eee no cursing
<eee> exit
<eee> ok
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nemo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peace> i still cant fix my problems with ati graphics
<sc0tt_> ïðèâåò
<sc0tt_> Íàðîä, ïîäñêàæèòå, ïîäêë ñìàðòôîí ÷åðåç usb, virtualbox âèäåë åãî, ïîñëå ïåðåçàãðóçêè íå âèäèò. Êàê áîðîòüñÿ?
<Denise> what is that scriptures
<peace> its english channel you mormon :)
<kc8pxy> be nice.
<Denise> what language is that
 * kc8pxy represents that remark.
<peace> i am :) i guess its russian or smth
<sc0tt_> sorry :)
<mefisto__> can vmware do directx in kubuntu?
<moza> hello all... do somebody know if konqueror handles mounting/unmounting devices such as SD-cards?
<kc8pxy> i'm trying to view a mms stream (.asf stream file)  how do i make that play in kubuntu?
<peace> how to make ati drivers work fine? if i enable restriced drivers and restart, i get black screen :(
<n3ksus> hey, does any1 know how to install the eyetoy cam module, or where to find it?
<peace> does envy drivers fits for kubuntu also??
<Pici> Yes.
<Denise> ok
<Denise> I see
<Denise> sort of
<anger_> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<anger_> !info nick
<ubottu> Package nick does not exist in hardy
<anger_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<anger_> !nickinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickinfo
<Novell> hi, does the 2.6.27-4-generic kernel include the patch to make the NVM read-only on e1000 cards ? and why doesn't my ethernet card on my X61s work with that kernel ?
<Novell> (Kubuntu 8.10)
<Denise> answer
<JackWinter> i'm getting this error from konqueror lately: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:  klauncher said: Unknown protocoll ".
<JackWinter> running apt-get install kde did not help :)
<Denise> apt-get install geisha
<Vermux> I just installed 7.10
<ninjafury> Hi. Interesting question: I've got 2 pc's setup, one's a server, one's a client. The client gets a shell from the server over ssh. How do I open programs in X on the server from the client? When I try 'open xxx', from the shell, it tries to open it on the clients X server.
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> who use Kontact with eGroupware?
<zer0o> does anyone use openoffice? i need to rotate text and dunno how to do it just to a part of the page, not all of it
<peace> hii :) i installed compiz and i cant find anywhere to load it on kde 4
<ghostcube> peace: isnt there enable desktop effects
<ghostcube> if not try it with fusion-icon
<peace> i did this - compiz -- replace
<peace> then i got some kind error.. where allwindows are frozen :D
<peace> so i did this..
<peace> peace@peace:~$ kwin --replace
<peace> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<peace>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<peace>   Resource id:  0x480001e
<peace> kwin(6879) KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  "/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so"  for  "kwin3_oxygen"
<peace> thanx and sorry for spam
<kc8pxy> i think i manged the install of a codec.  how do i remove it and re0install?(it was for kaffine
<Denise> why the 3 in kwin3_oxygen?
<ghostcube> peace: what grafic card is this
<peace> ati agp 3850
<ghostcube> so you running fglrx ?
<peace> i instaled envy.. i guess it works im not sure.. dunno how to check
<ghostcube> :|
<peace> with restricted drivers i always get black screen.. :)
<ghostcube> glxinfo | grep direct
<afeijo> no egroupware here?
<adv> i'm trying to connect to a wpa network after a fresh install and it can't connect. i'm entering the right pass
<peace> <ghostcube> glxinfo | grep direct -- this is for me ?
<ghostcube> yes
<peace> direct:rendering:yes..but still hm..
<kc8pxy> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ghostcube> peace: ok sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<peace> done.. and the main problem is that i cant move any windows anywhere.. :)
<ghostcube> yeah hzave u installed emerald ?
<peace> no
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install emerald compizconfig-settings-manager
<afeijo> why emerald? I dont use it
<ghostcube> cause it works :)
<adv> the scroller in my bluetooth mouse doesn't work
<adv> what can i do?
<sfears_> i'm having major problems with the .config files in my home/username folder.. anyone know how to help me reinstall a couple of necessary config files
<rickest> adv: probably add Option "ZAxisMapping" to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dephisto> hi, is here any Czech?
<rickest> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Dephisto> ok
<sfears_> i'd look up how to on google but when i type in an addressin konqueror it gives me a malformed url error
<Dephisto> my question is, I have kubuntu, and I want turn on my pcmcia wifi card, because it does not do anything, after i put it in
<Dephisto> the card's name is compex iWavePort WL11b+
<Dephisto> does anybody here have any experiences with pcmcia cards?
<rickest> Dephisto: I don't, sorry
<Dephisto> never mind..
<Dephisto> so many people and no one who could help?
<rickest> Dephisto: might try #wireless, I don't know
<Denise> what is the problem
<Dephisto> pcmcia card, how to make it work
<Dephisto> wifi card
<Denise> iu tested it correctly?
<Dephisto> ?
<Dephisto> iu??
<nixbox> are there some utilities in ubuntu which make it easier to get the latest kernel sources and compile them?
<v6lur> nixbox: kernelcheck ?
<v6lur> http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<Heston> Hello, im trying to uninstall Konqueror but in adept, Konqueror is reported as not being installed
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror*
<Heston> Agent_bob, is this normal behaviour for adept though?
<Agent_bob> i don't know, i think i have used adept one time.
<Heston> any particular reason to not use it?
<Agent_bob> yeah. cause i don't use a gui and adept is a gui app
<Heston> well ok then...I meant in terms of functionality, like dependency support
<Agent_bob> no
<Heston> curious, if you dont use a DE, why idle in Kubuntu? :p
<Agent_bob> the atmospheer ?
<Heston> didnt realise there was one
<smokeytheman> what does k in kde stand for?
<Agent_bob> there surely is.   /j #debian and see...
<Agent_bob> smokeytheman  it stands for    k
<smokeytheman> is k a language?
<Nakkel> If I do a upgrade to Intrepid thru update-manager, does this install KDE4 side by side with KDE3 or removes KDE3? Also how well do KDE4 progs munch my old KDE3 configs?
<Heston> Agent_bob, your command wants to remove kubuntu-desktop*...probably not what i want
<Agent_bob> Heston why not ?
<Heston> well its obviously a meta package for a lot of over things
<Heston> s/over/other
<Agent_bob> and ?
<Heston> im not saying I cant work around this, but I wouldnt be handing out that command to new comers
<Agent_bob> Heston why not ?
<Heston> Agent_bob, because its going to uninstall a lot more than just Konq
<Agent_bob> i would not hesitate to tell anyone to   sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> or  *buntu-desktop   for that matter
<Heston> i think you've missed the boat
<Agent_bob> they are only meta packages,  the things they depend on are already installed.
<smokeytheman> my bad, i thought de was development enviorment
<Agent_bob> close,   s=development=desktop=
<Heston> Nakkel, you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nakkel> Heston: Roger that, ty.
<unclean> hey this is the first time getting this message " Starting without Admin privledges"
<PC18-Sala3-381> Hola
<PC18-Sala3-381> son nuevo en esto por favor comprendanme
<_2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n3ksus> hello, i need help with setting up eyetoy webcam
<n3ksus> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<n3ksus> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<n3ksus> v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<n3ksus> no grabber device available
<n3ksus> what grabber do i use?
<PC18-Sala3-381> muchas gracias
<_2> si d nada
<n3ksus> huh?
<n3ksus> this is the english room right?
<Heston> usually
<ghostcube> he showed him es room :)
<n3ksus> lol i was worried :p
<ghostcube> its mostly mainroom-country
<n3ksus> well with the webcam if u can help, i need a grabber for it, i have the eye toy webcam module installed....
<ghostcube> so only -addons is not english most times
<n3ksus> lol fair enough
<ghostcube> no idea on eyetoy jave u checked uvc and gspca homepoage ?
 * Agent_bob wonders what language that was
<ghostcube> typo english
<ghostcube> ^^
<ghostcube> new version
<Heston> i think ill fork the old version
<ghostcube> old one is kave instead of jave :D
<kleto> ciao a tt
<kleto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sfears_> can i use the live cd to format & reinstall ONLY the /home folder & boot up with an existing / and have everything work??
<Agent_bob> of course
<sfears_> was that of course to me Agent_bob ??
<Agent_bob> sfears_ you can do anything you want, on /home from the live cd without affecting the system.   you will of course lose personal data of course.
<Agent_bob> sfears_ you can also use the installed system and do the same things
<chrisr> hi
<chrisr> will kde 4 be standard in intrepid?
<Agent_bob> chrisr yes
<chrisr> thx
<chrisr> can't wait :-)
<unclean> How did my Ardy start "Without Admin Privledges" ???
<unclean> hardy*
<Agent_bob> unclean open a terminal and enter.   sudo echo boo
<Agent_bob> if it boo's at you you have admin priv's if not then no.
<gamesworld> Hello!!
<unclean> LOL
<unclean> boo
<gamesworld> Quoi,  Wgat?
<gamesworld> Who cans speak french?
<gamesworld> Qui parle francais??
<gamesworld> Nobody?
<gamesworld>  Who is there????
<gamesworld> Bye ;-(
<rickest> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Agent_bob> unclean so you can sudo   what's the issue ?
<_2> genii comming or going ?
<frybye> how to start compiz-fusion after install and config with ccsm....?
<Mr_Pan> hi, do u know how to configure a Dazzle VCD 80   ?
<unclean> agent_bob: It said I wasnt Admin. I think cause I had synaptic open and I restarted
<unclean> but i  'sudo echo boo' put in my PW and it just said boo
<Agent_bob> unclean i can't help what it said.   if that sudo test "boo'd" at you, you are "root jr."  i.e. full admin rights.   i have never seen a message about admin privs   so can't say why it did that.
<mdr> What package is the kde 4 desktop.  Is it realistically usable?   How much disk space?   I'm guesing there's still kinks.
<Pici> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ek> Pici: You using KDE-4.1.2 by chance?
<Pici> ek: I'm not even using KDE 3.5
<ek> Oh. Wait. I wasn't aware there was a #Kubuntu-KDE4 channel.
<ek> Pici: Using KDE at all?
<Pici> ek: Nope.
<ek> Ah.
<ek> What's your DE of choice?
<Pici> Gnome :)
<ek> Why in #Kubuntu then? Shizzles'n'grins?
<Pici> But I help here with the rest of the non DE specific issues.
<ek> Fair enough.
<ek> I only use Linux at work. But, I help when I can.
<afeijo> my smtp server isnt working! :(
<ek> afeijo: What MTA are you using?
<afeijo> postfix
<ek> What errors is it giving?
<afeijo> timeout
<ek> afeijo: And you be a little more specific? Does your mail log say anything about why?
<Agent_bob> hmm i guess i need some warez !     i don't seem to have a vbrun?00.dll for my wintindow system....
 * Agent_bob searches special warez site 127.0.0.1 for the needed files...
<afeijo> can I remove mail.log? it is too big, over 3mb
<Agent_bob> afeijo you can   but rather than removing it you might want to just blank it.
<Agent_bob> afeijo   : > file.to.blank
<peace> anyone can guide how to install restricted drivers ati..if it causes black screen?
<Agent_bob> afeijo that will allow daemons to continue logging there while removing the file will "bumb fuzzel" them
<afeijo> Agent_bob: I like touch cmd ;)
<afeijo> Agent_bob: I finally got dovecot to work, imap ruling!!
<Agent_bob> afeijo doesn't blank a file tho
<Agent_bob> and pardon my lag.
<afeijo> ops, I did something wrong
<Agent_bob> touch is in many ways the same as   : >> blah     while : > blah    is more like    rm blah ;touch blah    execpt that if anything is accessing blah, then deleting it will break the connection.  while blanking it wont.
<afeijo> accessing my IMAP, show msg msgs until sep/25, from that date, I cant access it.  Shell keep telling me that I have msgs on /var/mail/feijo, but with mutt I dont see it
<|-phreak-|> im here noob
<|-phreak-|> ALICAN!
<MarcC> should alsa be located in /sbin/alsa?
<slow-motion> hi
<MarcC> can you only uninstall compiled software if you still have the source code around?
<|-phreak-|> laaaaan
<bascule> MarcC: you need the build tree, the actual executables get created within that directory tree, so yes
<MarcC> dang
<afeijo> what do I need to install to use smtp with postfix?
<Agent_bob> !info sendmail
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.2-2build1 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Agent_bob> maybe ?
<tzd> how do i change true type settings in kubuntu hardy please? Googling only takes me to "old obscure places ;P"
<P5YCH00> hello
<P5YCH00> neeed assistanmce
<P5YCH00> hello
<P5YCH00> anybody here
<tzd> yes, chill and ask your question and someone will help you
<P5YCH00> can't chill have error
<Pici> !ask | P5YCH00
<ubottu> P5YCH00: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<P5YCH00> i installed ubuntu
<P5YCH00> i ran teriminal
<P5YCH00> and ran CPAN
<kc8pxy> ok,  for some reason, I have no sound in kaffine wheather i play a stream or a avi. i have yet to get any sound, but the mixer seems to be up.
<P5YCH00> it asked me to confirm dirs
<P5YCH00> i come across my warning message sying
<P5YCH00> where is my lynx program
<P5YCH00> >=|
<P5YCH00> so
<P5YCH00> how can i get neecesary files
<P5YCH00> for CPAN
<P5YCH00> like lynx or what not
<P5YCH00> hello
<Denise> yes
<benbloom> 'lo
<benbloom> making one last effort to avoid installing Wine
 * benbloom whines
<metehan> hi anyone can help me about compaq nx 7300 wireless firmware update for kubuntu !!
<frybye> any tips on installing skype on 64bit 8.1 beta - on that channel no response so far...
<peace> its easyy
<peace> even i big noob managed
<frybye> ok - g a
<Heston> you download the package from skypes website
<frybye> and then unpack and then crashes on start... or?
<peace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<peace> in this link paste this in terminal
<peace> 8.10
<peace> at least i did that and i have full normal skype
<peace> after that.. write in terminal skype to load it and install normally
<Caliendo> salut tt le monde
<Caliendo> hi all
<peace> hi
<error> l
<lulu> good evening i need help
<lulu> i have problem whit my system
<anger_> Hi lulu
<lulu> i cant open programm and my terminal ist white after installing drive for graikcard
<turnos> dffdfd
<lulu> please help me
<lulu> hi anger can you help me
<lulu> sorrz my keyboard ist olso crasy
<adv> how can i test my webcam?
<favro> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ninjafury> Has anyone gotten Rhythmbox to work in kubuntu?
<Heston> ninjafury, if you arent too attached to  Rhythmbox, i strongly recommend vlc
<ninjafury> Heston: Can vlc read DAAP shares?
<Heston> ninjafury, i believe so
<ninjafury> Heston: I can't seem to read DAAP shares with vlc. Is there a plugin that I need to install?
<Nyad> hello, I want to list the last files that were added to a directory, time stamps only show modification date so I dunno how to view the junk I accidentally moved to my home dir
<Heston> ninjafury, im not sure, by default daap supported is supposed to be compiled in
<ninjafury> hmm, can't seem to get it working, and googling for help isn't getting me anywhere
<Heston> perhaps ask in the vlc channel
<Heston> ninjafury, did you make sure to enable DAAP discovery in the Playlist window?
<Heston> ninjafury, though to be fair, i dont see it myself
<ninjafury> Heston: I enabled 'Bonjour services' from the playlist's 'Additional Sources' menu. But that doesnt help
<Heston> ninjafury, I dont know what else to tell you then, sorry
<ninjafury> Heston: Thanks anyway, will ask in vlc
<sylenze> hello i have a question about wlan
<benbloom> quit (rebooting)
<sourcemaker> can I upgrade to kubuntu 8.10 using cryptoLUKS (whole encrypted file system) in hardy???
<ubuntu> #ubuntu
<cga> hi all, is amarok 2 going to be in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<cga> or at least a repo for it?
<favro> cga: the folks in #ubuntu+1 will know
<Zombine> Anyone have trouble with their touchpad's vertical scroll taking up half the pad rather than just the edge
<ubuntoil> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peace> is here anyone who can help with ati drivers?:))
<HollowPoint> that depends on the problem peace
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<peace> whole day im trying something.. :)
<FuriousGeorge> i have a tale of two distros (gentoo and kubuntu), and how they are handling ps/2 and usb hardware
<FuriousGeorge> my understanding is that ps/2 barcode scanners are just like keyboards
<FuriousGeorge> when i plug it into my gentoo servers, they are
<FuriousGeorge> for some reason, in kubuntu they only work if there is a ps/2 keyboard on the adapter that is built into the barcode scanners wire
<peace> hollowpoint my xorg.conf is very empty and i cant enable restricted drivers, i get black screen.. :)
<FuriousGeorge> iow, the barcode scanner (which is ps/2) has a built in adapter, for people using usb keyboards...  in kubuntu the scanner only 'works' when that adapter is in use
<FuriousGeorge> also, i have a ps/2 -> usb adapter
<FuriousGeorge> in gentoo, again, just works
<HollowPoint> peace: what graphics card and version of kubuntu are you using?
<FuriousGeorge> in kubuntu it will only work if I hook another keyboard up to the server, and hit a key like caps lock
<peace> kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 64bit.. video card - ati 3850 agp
<FuriousGeorge> and back to the scanner, it never actually works in kubuntu...  even when it scans, it doest return the value on the barcode
<favro> FuriousGeorge: do they have diff kernel versions - kubuntu and gentoo?
<HollowPoint> peace: you will find a lot of problems with the ati restricted drivers on an AGP card and 64bit Linux
<HollowPoint> ati drivers for linux have never been all that good, nor that easy to install, and on a 64bit OS that just gets even harder, you're probably going to have to install the 32 bit drivers and just force them to accept the 32bit architecture, which although not too big of a problem for some other programs it's not what I'd recommend for graphics drivers
<FuriousGeorge> favro: 2 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP on kubuntu and 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP on gentoo
<peace> is it possible to make it work normally? or i should go for kubuntu 32bit 8.04 kde4 ?:)
<HollowPoint> peace: you'll probably have more luck with ease of install in 32 bit linux for that card
<peace> are there other linux user friendly as ubuntu with ati support?
<HollowPoint> you won't find anything easier no
<favro> FuriousGeorge: it's prob a config setting in the kernel - I say "prob"
<HollowPoint> Ubuntu is by far the most user friendly distro and easiest to install proprietary drivers etc
<peace> i see that.. :)
<NickPresta> peace, check out OpenSuse if you like. It is very user friendly, albeit different in some aspects
<peace> well i tried ubuntu gutsy a year ago..wasnt been able to install ati there too..
<HollowPoint> give Mandriva a try though, that seems to be excellent at installing graphics/Xorg drivers without too much intervention
<HollowPoint> OpenSuse is one of the most ridiculous distros ever IMHO, I'm a 3rd line I.T. engineer and specialise in Linux and I've never used something so set in it's ways and tied up, if you don't do it the SUSE way then you just can't do it. - This of course is only my opinion and should not be taken as fact.
<peace> you mean opensuse is easy and flexible or i should go strickly by her to get what i want? - im not good at english :)
<HollowPoint> OpenSUSE is NOT flexible nor easy lol
<HNSZ> CAn I get an md5 hash for kubunut?
<favro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HollowPoint> a lot of people use it but I personally think those who do use it fondly are not particularly good with any other Linux distro than SUSE
<HNSZ> favro: Great thanks.
<peace> so mandriva is a better choice to try? :)
<NickPresta> HollowPoint, OpenSuse 11.0 is very easy. I don't know what problems you had...
<HollowPoint> my personal opinion says yes
<HollowPoint> NickPresta: it uses a version of KDE4 that just wasn't ready for release for a start, Yast is the most dire piece of programming I've ever seen, dropping to the command line for hacking has never been more difficult than in that distro and like I said before if you don't do it the SUSE way, then you just can't do it
<NickPresta> HollowPoint, and for a newbie that knows no way of doing something, why is that a problem?
<HollowPoint> after a couple of hours using SUSE and trying to like it I gave up and decided I just couldn't be bothered wasting my time, I could get further with a Gentoo command line installation in the same time period
<Vermux> Ive just installed kubuntu 8.04. how do I install java and flash so I can surf the www with no problem?
<NickPresta> HollowPoint, for a power user, sure, Yast is annoying. For someone that just started with Linux, Yast is familiar and helpful...
<NickPresta> !flash | Vermux
<ubottu> Vermux: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<HollowPoint> NickPresta: I personally don't recommend SUSE for beginners because it's just as bad as Microsoft at getting people to learn IT and nothing else about it, then they struggle to move on
<NickPresta> !java > Vermux
<ubottu> Vermux, please see my private message
<peace> vermux go for firefox :) + kubuntu restricted extras
<NickPresta> HollowPoint, I'm not here to argue whether or not it is best for a newbie to learn something from the ground up or not. I'm simply telling peace that he could give Suse a try and don't exclude it because other people tell him to
<NickPresta> :)
<peace> personally im a bit tired of choosing linux..so i wont give many different tries..
<HollowPoint> think about this.....You're a brand new user who's never used Linux before, you think after a few days of using Yast you could move on to other Linux distros easily without starting to learn all over again? I say this because I know for sure that people can do exactly that from Ubuntu
<peace> well..i guess i will go someday to my uncle pc - it has mandriva and ill try to look at it closely
<NickPresta> peace, suit yourself. That is one of the perks of GNU+Linux; choice!
<HollowPoint> yup
 * HollowPoint seconds NickPresta's words
<master_> I cannot get today's updates or use adept, because it says something else has the package database open already.. but nothing does..
<NickPresta> I'm not personally suggesting *buntu or Suse, I'm just suggesting that you try everything you can since you _will_ find something you like
<NickPresta> !aptfix | master_
<ubottu> master_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<peace> hollowpoint i totally agree with you... personally i used ubuntu for half year..and then after a while..again.. and i still dont know is it safe tostay in default user or i should create another one.. :D althoug i can install flash 32bit on 64bit distro..and so on..but..
<peace> i like kubuntu kde but im stuck with ati drivers.. :)) just this
<HollowPoint> Linux is a learning curve and it depends on how much you want to learn and how much time you have
<peace> in ubuntu gutsy i had problems with sound and some other stuff..here i didnt got any
<master_> NickPresta: I tried that, and it gave an error it says while processing: sun-java6-fonts
<Vermux> peace: what is kubuntu restricted extras?
<NickPresta> master_, in the terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<master_> NickPresta: That's the last thing I tried to install with adept, and adept crashed.
<HollowPoint> I'm an I.T. engineer and I run an I.T. company so I don't have the luxury of just being a user :(
<peace> master_ go kill process :) adept something..
<peace> it helps.. :D
<peace> i got this error with java also
<peace> vermux in add/remove programs you write restricted... and you will be able to get those..
<master_> NickPresta: last thing you told me is doing stuff.. on message it gave was:  dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java6-jre' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<peace> hollow you have nvidia card?
<HollowPoint> "sudo apt-get install firefox flashplugin-nonfree java" should install everything you need to run Firefox and get around the web without seing horrid non compatible errors
<NickPresta> master_, tell me when it stops running and what the output is
<HollowPoint> peace:  yes I have an older 7600GT PCi-X card, I'm re-builing my PC over the next few weeks so will be upgrading
<master_> NickPresta: it stopped running and looks like it fixed the problem.. the last few lines look like this: No CIDSupplement specified for Dotum-Bold, defaulting to 0.
<peace> in other channel im waiting for few guys who are good with ati.. although im not sure i will will catch them
<master_> I can now go into adept
<HollowPoint> I'm sure you can pick up an Nvidia AGP card somewhere peace, don't get me wrong I've just installed our company laptop with Kubuntu and ATi restricted drivers but it's 32bit Linux and not AGP
<master_> but, my icon on the lower right for updates is now gone... so, how can i get those patches?
<peace> just give me the guide you did and ill fix..i know its possible
<NickPresta> master_, in a terminal: apt-get upgrade and then when its done, apt-get dist-upgrade
<master_> NickPresta: thanks
<HNSZ> !java | HNSZ
<ubottu> HNSZ, please see my private message
<HNSZ> pipes, nice
<NickPresta> HNSZ, redirection too
<Rakko> Hi. I want to check out something that uses compiz or a similar eye-candy sort of window/compositing manager. Does Kubuntu have something comparable to compiz out of the box? (I know, lame, but I'm curious as to how it looks)
<Rakko> (Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm under the impression that compiz is a GNOME thing)
<HollowPoint> if you go to add/remove packages and type compiz you'll be able to select the compiz packages, check out #compiz for more or google "How to install compiz kubuntu" for a how to guide
<Rakko> So KDE works with compiz?
<HollowPoint> not at all Rakko you can use Compiz in KDE just as easily
<Rakko> cool :)
<Rakko> Does KDE still use kwin by default? Does it do compositing?
<HollowPoint> KDE4 does have SOME compositing by default and yes KDE3.5.9 still uses Kwin
<Rakko> What WM does KDE4 use?
<NickPresta> Rakko, kwin4
<HollowPoint> I believe it's an updated version of kwin but I haven't used it much so not sure, #KDE4 has more info
<peace> rakko you like gnome? :)
<Rakko> no
<Rakko> ok
<NickPresta> kwin does some transparency stuff
<NickPresta> KDE4 has a lot of sexy stuff ;)
<tacosarecool> Hey nick is there a way to downgrade from kde4
<Rakko> I mean GNOME is ok but I've always prefered KDE
<Rakko> Is KDE4 stable yet?
<tacosarecool> I sorta installed intrepid didn't know it was a development branch
<Rakko> I tried a beta back in May but it was buggy
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<HollowPoint> KDE4.1 is stable Rakko but it just isn't as configurable as 3.5.9 yet
<NickPresta> Rakko, KDE 4.1.1 is fairly stable. I'm using it everyday and I've yet to have a problem. #kubuntu-kde4 can give you more specific support
<jussi01> also, kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Rakko> yay
<NickPresta> jussi01, :)
<Rakko> thanks
<peace> im trying to make it stable :D but its hard..
<tacosarecool> But I'm sorta in the middle I want to downgrade to kde3
<jussi01> tacosarecool: its less than a month till intrepid fully comes out
<tacosarecool> Officially?
<HollowPoint> I installed the beta in a VM yesterday and have to say I was impressed
<jussi01> tacosarecool: officially, yes
<tacosarecool> Will it use kde4 only?
<jussi01> yes
<HollowPoint> by default it uses kde4 yes
<HollowPoint> I would imagine that will be a way to install kde 3.x.x though? anyone know different?
<jussi01> HollowPoint: Id suggest asking in #ubuntu+1
<HollowPoint> lol not interested enough to go ask jussi01
<HollowPoint> I'll probably do a direct upgrade from this 64bit 8.04 system anyway so no doubt I'll be able to keep my kde3.5.9 in place as an option
<tacosarecool> Oh okj
<tacosarecool> So
<tacosarecool> It's ok to have it
<tacosarecool> I have multiple entry's though
<peace> how to get xorg configured correctly? :)
<peace> nevermind :)
<HollowPoint> you sorted it peace?
<peace> haha i log out and i wasnt been able to get back..so i had to restart pc.. i cant complete installing ati because my xorg is too empty..it doesnt have lines and maybe something more..
<peace> still there is another method so i can try that one now :D
<peace> it will be 5th guide :)
<HollowPoint> I still think 32 bit Kubuntu or Mandriva would be a better idea than 64 bit but sounds like you're having fun working this out :D
<peace> im quite interesting person.. :D
<HollowPoint> lol
<peace> i depend on how i feel :D
<peace> i had pretty sux days before.. :)
<makaveli> mn
#kubuntu 2008-10-04
<Zorix> what do you guys suggest i use for a low power mini-itx box that would work for browsing and chatting?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<AzizLight> is it normal that I can't make konsole/yakuake transparent in gnome (ubuntu 8.04)?
<Daisuke_Ido> since you're using gnome, probably
<Daisuke_Ido> i believe its transparency depends on kwin
<AzizLight> what's kwin? :S
<Jucato> if you are using Yakuake 2.8.x (KDE 3 version) then yes, that's a limitation
<Jucato> KWin is the KDE Window Manager
<AzizLight> Jucato: I saw a yakuake-kde4.0 (or something like that) package, if I use that instead I will be able to use transparency?
<Jucato> let me double check
<Jucato> AzizLight: what exact version of Yakuake are you using? (I can't say much for Konsole)
<AzizLight> Jucato: yakuake 2.8.1-1ubuntu2
<Jucato> hm... I thought that was fixed.. but you could try installing yakuake-kde4 (make sure it's version 2.9.x)
 * Jucato fails as a yakuake rep :(
<AzizLight> Jucato: I wont install yakuake-kde4 it has too much dependencies, it's not worth it just to activate tranparency
<AzizLight> 7
<AzizLight> over 78MB of dependencie
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<AzizLight> anyway thanks for the help
<aktrapper> how do I get kbuntu to remmber  desktop setups from one boot to another
<HNSZ> kitche:Heh
<HNSZ> I try to install kubuntu on my laptop bat after i've selected the language the display just showes horizantal bars.
<kitche> HNSZ: I m not sure since I don't know kubuntu or any linux like I used to that much but to me it sounds a bit of a bad cd
<favro> HNSZ: did you do the md5 check on the cd?
<peace> HNSZ just check if that cd has errors.instead of choosing to install kubuntu
<peace> it will take a while..5-10min but its certain
<user__> user
<HNSZ> Actually the md5 sum does not match
<HNSZ> Hope nothing malicious
<favro> that'll make it hard to boot...
<jose__> hi
<favro> burn the dsk slowly
<favro> s/dsk/disk/
<HNSZ> favro: No the .iso is allready damaged/
<favro> ohh
<kitche> HNSZ: somtimes that means it didn't do a full download
<HNSZ> I think it's googel chrome. On other download got stuck
<HNSZ> I'm getting it with good ole firefox now.
<kitche> HNSZ: for exapmple ever seen a download go negative :)
<HNSZ> For a minute I was worried my brand new laptop couldnt run linux(Imagine hwo I felt.)
<HNSZ> kitche: I never have bad downloads but I guess one time is the first
<HNSZ> Actually with the md5 check my first tendency was that the checker just was broken :p
 * SkEmO goes to (non of your business), and bbl :P
<casa> hola
<sourcemaker> can I cancel and restart the distribution upgrade dialog? there are 2 hours remaining for downloading all the packages...
<mkrahmeh> i think you can..not sure actually
<mkrahmeh> at least it wont do you any harm
<mkrahmeh> packages are downloaded b4 the installation takes place
<Jared> hello
<Jared> what is some software, tools and other cool stuff you guys use on gnome/kde?
<mkrahmeh> i just got me the kchmviewer
<mkrahmeh> for viewing chm files
<mkrahmeh> its awesome
<Jared> chm? what is that file extension?
<kitche> Jared: it's a Windows Help file pretty much some ebooks use that format
<Jucato> Jared: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Compiled_HTML_Help
<Jared> oh
<Jared> I see
<Jared> ever used gimpshop?
<Jared> I dont notice much of a difference from gimp and gimpshop
<Jared> they are almost the same
<Jared> unless there is something I am missing
<Jucato> "GIMPshop is a modification of the free/open source GNU Image Manipulation Program (GIMP), intended to replicate the feel of Adobe Photoshop. Its primary purpose is to make users of Photoshop feel comfortable using GIMP."
<Jared> yeah, I read that
<Jared> but I still see no difference
<kitche> Jared: it's just makes users of photoshop able to use gimp easier
<Jared> ok
<Jared> what is different about it though?
<kitche> the "feel"
<Jared> oh
<Jucato> "intended to replicate the feel of Adobe Photoshop"
<Jared> I see
<mkrahmeh> can gimpshop fully replace the photoshop ?
<mkrahmeh> you know
<mkrahmeh> functionality and so...
<mkrahmeh> ??
<kitche> well gimp would be better for my college work I used gimp all the time
<Jared> I have been messing with it but I dont notice any difference from gimp and gimpshop, I dont noice a difference in the GUI but I know, I like photoshop alot better
<Jucato> http://gimp.org/screenshots/alternative-2-6-ui-layout-example-one.jpg vs http://www.softpedia.com/screenshots/Gimpshop_1.png
<Jucato> (the GIMP has multiple windows for each "panel". GIMPshop, like Photoshop, has multiple panel windows inside a single window)
<mkrahmeh> doesnt gimp have the feature to switch to single windows multiple panels..like gimpshop ??
<mkrahmeh> its not an intrinsic difference though..
<mkrahmeh> there must be something else
<mkrahmeh> right ?
<jose> hi
<jose> wich is the command for get out of the virtualbox
<kitche> ou mean unlock the mouse it's the right ctrl key
<jose> do you speal spanish?
<joy> i'm looking form someone i can chat to
<jose> ok
<jose> what is key?
<kitche> jose: the right ctrl key
<jose> ok
<jose> thanks
<ubuntu> hi anyone = )   has anyone found that KDE4 reads the size of your HD wrong?, says I have 27.7 GiB free when my HD is 80 gig? wierd huh!, I also have a 40 gig installed as a primary slave, could that be confuseing my system, it is older & not meant for 2 drives = )  any thoughts appreciated!
<dope> how do i get my harddrive to mount everytime i boot up without having to type in a password
<VStyDS> Hola
<VStyDS> hey tengo una pregunta
<VStyDS> como configuro para tener un cubo en el compiz fusion?
 * SkEmO has returned
<illmortal> Hey guys, is there any reason why K3b cannot burn MP3s? It's askin me to convert them to wav format...
<illmortal> Anyone?
<NickPresta> illmortal, we're here. I'm doing some Google'ing :)
<illmortal> same here lol. Looks like I might need to use a different cd burning program though, not sure yet.
<illmortal> i think i need to download/install k3b-mp3
<NickPresta> illmortal, yeah, that appears to be the package you want
<illmortal> checkin adept manager.
<NickPresta> make sure you also have: libk3b2-extracodecs
<bazhang> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<illmortal> ok
<illmortal> checkin now.
<illmortal> libk3b2-extracodecs was the actual fix :D
<illmortal> thanks, bro
<illmortal> brb.
<jose> hi
<Kage_Jittai> hi
<yousef> can someone tell me how i can remove/disable startup processes (ie hp-systray)
<yousef> hello?
<pgib> hi
<yousef> hey
<yousef> do u know how to remove startup processes?
<pgib> yes
<yousef> cause i have the hp-toolbox running in my tray on boot
<yousef> i dont want it to
<pgib> well
<pgib> startup scripts work by adding/removing symbolic links in the /etc/rd.d/ directory
<pgib> there is a tool called update-rc.d to help you manage it though
<yousef> i have to install it
<pgib> update-rc.d -f your_service remove
<pgib> you have to install what?
<yousef> update-rc.d?
<pgib> I mean /etc/rc.d/
<pgib> is a directory with a bunch of symbolic links to programs that are executed on startup
<pgib> there is a program, on your computer, called update-rc.d
<pgib> you can do: update-rc.d -f postgresql remove
<pgib> for example, that will remove postgresql from startup
<yousef> i see
<yousef> 1 problem is that i dont even know the name of the process
<pgib> ??
<yousef> its not obvious like hp-systray
<pgib> oh...
<Guest27196> no1peacedragon
<pgib> you are talking about an X application
<yousef> its the hp-toolbox for printers
<pgib> I thought you meant startup processes, like for the actual operating system
<yousef> it runs the hp device manager
<yousef> no
<yousef> x app
<pgib> you said it is a system-tray utility
<pgib> I thought
<yousef> well it is in my system tray
<yousef> little hp icon
<pgib> yes
<pgib> so it is an X application
<yousef> ya
<pgib> therefore, it probably is autostarted by kde
<yousef> you know how i can diasble
<pgib> check in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<pgib> if you see it in there then remove it
<pgib> and you might have a ~/.kde4/Autostart if you are using KDE4
<yousef> theres only 1 file in there
<yousef> .directory
<pgib> ok
<pgib> well that is odd
<yousef> lol
<yousef> let me try root account maybe
<pgib> no
<pgib> it will be in your users if anywhere
<Agent_bob> so is ktorrretn broken ?
<yousef> ok, well its not there
<yousef> thx anyway
<pgib> well I don't know what to tell you then
<yousef> lol
<yousef> what disto u use?
<pgib> well I searched google
<pgib> and guess what it tells you
<No1PeaceDragon> does anyone know how to get a public key that seems to be missing?
<yousef> what?
<pgib> it should be in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<pgib> those are run when your display manager starts
<pgib> (the place where you login before kde starts)
<yousef> lol ya its there
<Agent_bob> so is ktorrretn broken ?   all versions ?
<pgib> dunno.. ask #kde maybe?
<yousef> i have to delete it?
<nonewmsgs> Agent_bob: ktorrent is what i always use?
<pgib> what is "broken" with it
<yousef> ktorrent works
<pgib> yousef: yes - it is just a symbolic-link (a shortcup in windows)
<pgib> *shortcut
<yousef> thx
<cvcxv> ,,, tido ingles
<nonewmsgs> sometimes kmail gives me my new mail and sometimes it says i have no new messages despite me having them
<Agent_bob> nonewmsgs i was just told that all versions of ktorrent are broken,  "<dudeman> its broken on many private trackers that use ratio systems<Agent_bob> dudeman maybe i should have said  what version<dudeman> Agent_bob, all including the latest"
<Agent_bob> i figured the guy was probably a nut, being on #debian.
<nonewmsgs> so i should use azaurus
<No1PeaceDragon> does anyone know why synaptic package manager seems to be missing public keys when updating?
 * mr---t- waves to Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> mister tee
<mr---t-> only when I'm on the play box
<Generic6552> O~kay, I installed kubuntu-desktop the other day via SPM (Synaptic) to try out Kubuntu... turns out, it's just not for me.  How do I remove Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> no
<favro> !puregnome > Generic6552
<ubottu> Generic6552, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Agent_bob> yeah that.
<Generic6552> Ah, thanks, investigating...
<Agent_bob> favro didn't mean to doubble you.
<nonewmsgs> why doesnt mine work?
<favro> ii wwaassnn''tt ooffffeennddeedd
<Generic6552> Bah, that's fine, I'm just appreciative of the help.
<Agent_bob> nonewmsgs because it only removes the meta package
<nonewmsgs> !meta-package
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Agent_bob> favro :)))
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<Agent_bob> you can install *buntu-desktop then remove *buntu-desktop   and have gnome,kde,xfce4,others???   desktops still installed.
<favro> removing kubuntu-desktop is like throwing out the box the toys come - afterwards the toys are still there
<Agent_bob> actually for adding a DE i prefer the DE meta package rather than the *buntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> favro yep.
<Agent_bob> and well said.
<Agent_bob> DE meta packages like  "gnome"  "kde"  and so forth.
<No1PeaceDragon> I like the box the toys come in makes it worth more
<Agent_bob> !info gnome
<c_minus_minus> I am really getting frustrated here with VLC.  Can anyone help me? I have this asx file from a site that I need to grab.  I go to File > Wizard and go through the steps.  I skip the "Transcode Audo/Video" step and use the ASF wrapper.  However, when I click okay, no transcoding takes place.  The timer stays at 0:00:00.  Why is this? Please help!
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.20.2.2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<nonewmsgs> what is the best way to reinstall windows without hurting *buntu? just a standard install for win and then reinstall grub?
<c_minus_minus> nonewmsgs: What version of Windows?  XP, it's possible.  Vista, I've tried and failed.
<nonewmsgs> xp
<nonewmsgs> or 2k
<Agent_bob> nonewmsgs can't be done.    if you install windows it will install it's mbr.   so you'll have to reinstall grub.
<Agent_bob> if that ^ is considered hurting linux
<nonewmsgs> so use the alt cd and just go to install grub and magic happens?
<Agent_bob> yep.
<nonewmsgs> good deal.  thanks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> nonewmsgs assuming you don't hose the linux partition
<Agent_bob> and also assuming you use partitions.
<nonewmsgs> actually i have 4 sepearte hard drives
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: you're the only psycho that doesn't :)
<Agent_bob> installing windows on hda will be a snap
<nonewmsgs> but i do have a /swap so i guess i do have partitions
<Agent_bob> err hda1   sorry. :)
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido probably not.   seeing i learned it from another "idiot" :)
<No1PeaceDragon> can anyone help me get rid of this error message? "'W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783"
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: i never said idiot :)
<Agent_bob> nonewmsgs most people have at least a primary partition on each hdd   not i.
<Daisuke_Ido> just psycho.  it's a compliment
<c_minus_minus> Anyone know how to grab an asx stream in VLC?  It doesn't work for me!
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido no that's was my word.  you said psyco.
<Agent_bob> h
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido idiot is not actually an insult either.  it depends on what is meant by it
<Agent_bob> !gpg-error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg-error
<nonewmsgs> i have desktop sharing enabled in k and gnome, and in gnome it works fine, but k it won't work.  i even tried vncviewer 127.0.0.1
<No1PeaceDragon> If I get rid of synaptic package manager and then re-install it, will that help, and if yes will I lose the programs I installed with synaptic?
<c_minus_minus> Anyone know how to grab an asx stream in VLC?  It doesn't work for me!
<Agent_bob> not likely No1PeaceDragon that's not how things work.
<No1PeaceDragon> i kinda figured that but I at a total loss
<Agent_bob> No1PeaceDragon i'm not sure why you aren't able to get the gpg key automaticly,  but try getting it manually and putting it in /var/lib/apt/lists   then update.
<Agent_bob> oh and it's name will have to reflect the repo address
<Agent_bob> example:   http.us.debian.org_debian_dists_etch_Release.gpg
<Agent_bob> and yes that's debian not ubuntu...
<No1PeaceDragon> ok thx was about to ask about repo address
<Agent_bob> No1PeaceDragon ls the dir for other examples.
<Agent_bob> that's lowercase L S
<No1PeaceDragon> Agent bob I gonna give this a try and thank you for the help
<Agent_bob> luck with it.
<c_minus_minus> Anyone with VLC?
<Generic6552> Well guys, thanks again for the help, especially the link --- There's plenty more for me to check out with it.  Until later, though I'm sure you'll understand if I say 'hopefully not!' ; ) , ciao!
<Agent_bob> c_minus_minus sure i use vlc.  is this a poll?     and no i don't know anything about your asx issue.
<benbloom> I need help adding a SMB printer. I've installed the appropriate driver but the KDE "add printer wizard" still doesn't show it PLEASE HELP!
<NickPresta> When viewing a `traceroute` what do the * * * lines mean
<john__> I'm looking for help with Intrepid beta livecd
<NickPresta> !intrepid | john__
<ubottu> john__: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<john__> I can't get it to even boot.
<NickPresta> john__, get help in #ubuntu+1
<john__> thanks.
<benbloom> I need help adding a SMB printer. I've installed the appropriate driver but the KDE "add printer wizard" still doesn't show it PLEASE HELP!
<NickPresta> benbloom, what type of printer?
<benbloom> it's an epson photo rx
<benbloom> running kubuntu 8.04
<benbloom> sorry rx595
 * benbloom slaps the monkey who keeps turning off his numlock
<NickPresta> benbloom, so you tried to add a printer from system-settings/kcontrol and you don't see the "Add Printer" button or you press the button but nothing comes up?
<bilicki> I just did a clean install of 8.10... why do most applications still use KDE 3.5 ?
<NickPresta> bilicki, support for 8.10 in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> i have just finished installing windows on partition sda1, but now i need to reinstall the grub boot loader...
<NickPresta> !restoregrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub
<NickPresta> !grub > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<benbloom> NickPresta, I can run through the entire installation process but when It shows me the list of printers to chose from the RX595 isn;t there
<NickPresta> benbloom, which drivers did you install?
<benbloom> Gutenprint 5.2
<NickPresta> benbloom, you should be able to select RX950
<benbloom> NickPresta: It show's listings for RX510 and RX600 but neither work
<ubuntu> when i get into grub.. find /boot/grub/stage1 says error 15: File not found
<benbloom> NickPresta: 950? as opposed to 595? or is that a typeo
<dr_willis> try just 'find stage1'  ?
<NickPresta> benbloom, 590, my mistake :)
<benbloom> not showing 590 that's what I used on my Ubuntu laptop
<NickPresta> benbloom, hmm. Strange. Have you tried the official drivers from here (http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do)?
<NickPresta> benbloom, Check out this topic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583000
<zurn>  prefered ubuntu for p2.8m dell laptop (kubuntu / xubuntu / ubuntu) ?
<NickPresta> zurn, Pentium 2, 800 Mhz?
<zurn> pentium 4 mobile 2.8ghz
<NickPresta> zurn, oh heh. Any is fine. The requirements for KDE/XFCE and Gnome are well below a P4, 2.8. How much RAM?
<benbloom> for the first link I get "description The requested resource (/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do)) is not available."
<NickPresta> benbloom, really? The site works fine for me: http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do
<benbloom> so on that forum (as is my experience) "found that the Epson Stylus Photo RX590 driver is part of Gutenprint 5.0.1. I manually downloaded, compiled and installed it. There may be an easier way, but for reference, this is how I did it."...
<zurn> 1.25gb
<NickPresta> zurn, you're more than fine for any
<benbloom> I'm running a more uptodate version of Gutenprint which is now lacking the RX590 Driver
<NickPresta> benbloom, I really don
<zurn> i know, ive got ubuntu on it, broke the audio, was going to reinstall and was going to get recommendations
<NickPresta> benbloom, I really don't know of another alternative as I dont have that printer. =\ perhaps try making a topic on the forums and someone with KDE can help
<NickPresta> benbloom, you could always compile the older version if you know it works
<zurn> nickpresta - i had tried xubuntu on an old p3 dell laptop, had a hell of a time getting the fan hardware working; tried kubuntu w/ kde 4.0.1 beta (or was it 4.1 beta, i forget) and it just felt broken, i couldnt make heads of tales of kde after using gnome and xfce
<benbloom> is there a better way to get KDE to recognize the printer? besides using the wizard frontend?
<benbloom> the stupid package reader wont let me install an older version so I'd have to do it manually (not knowledgable enough)
<dr_willis> its the cups printing system thats not recoginizing the printer  - most likely
<dr_willis> its possible a newer cups release will have the proper drivers.
<benbloom> hmmm dr_willis. that's an interesting thought
<dr_willis> Or theres a alternative.
<dr_willis> I noticed some getting renamed  for my printers.
<dr_willis> check cups.org  There may be some info on why/what has changed.  or if theres an alternativ4e.
<dr_willis> I just discovered last wek that my Canon Printer is finally supported. :)
<benbloom> should I do a system reboot after installing the new gutenprint? I logged out and back in
<dr_willis> I wouldent think a reboot, or logout would be needed
<NickPresta> benbloom, restart cups
<dr_willis> restarting cups - might help. but i dont even see why that would be needed
<benbloom> are the CUPS updates not automatically included in Kubuntu?
<benbloom> what's the command to restart cups?
<dr_willis> kubuntu like ubuntu does updates every 6 months with a new release.
<NickPresta> benbloom, /etc/init.d/cups restart
<dr_willis> unless theres security issues, then they have updates for those packages
<benbloom>  /etc/init.d/cupsys?
<NickPresta> benbloom, To be honest, I'm not on *buntu right now but yeah, cupsys should be fine
<XUBUNTU> Salam Alekoum
<NickPresta> English only, XUBUNTU
<XUBUNTU> french connection
<XUBUNTU> je parle que français
<NickPresta> !fr | XUBUNTU
<ubottu> XUBUNTU: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<XUBUNTU> merci et bonne continuation sur linux . bonne soirée
<benbloom> no luck! darn! I'm going to try to update cups0
<Sixzero> Hey guys.  I'm having trouble getting samba to see my shared printer with a vista box.  I can see all my vista shared folders, but the printer ain't showing up.  Anyone got a clue whats up?
<dr_willis> I think vista has some options to allow 'guest'  access to printers.. You may want to enable that.
<NickPresta> yeah. Enable a guest account, share the printer, try shortening the printer name to less than 8 characters
<dr_willis> My linux machines can see/print to my vista shared printers.. (i think, been a while since i tried it)
<dr_willis> I always have the same user/passwords on my windows & liniux machines :) that seems to help a lot at times
<Sixzero> guest access you say?  i'll try it real quick, brb
<frybye>  Hi - when I try to run skype I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/53643/ any tips? (I am a relative- newbie)
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mr---t-> good nite all
<dr_willis> Perhaps its a common issue mentioned at the wiki guide.
<Sixzero> dr_willis: I dunno what I did because I couldn't find guest accounts in the permissions section, but somehow its working now.  thanks.
<dr_willis> Sixzero,  thats the 'normal' way windows works.. :) you do things.. and hope it eventually works
<dr_willis> Bummer. My Spore Gamejust crashed.. and i dont rember the last time i saved...
<dr_willis> ya would think that EVERY game would have an autosave function in this day and age
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: nah, if the game crashes and you don't save, you lose your install.  you only get three shots.  it's just EA's way of saying "remember to save!  OR ELSE."
<dr_willis> Yep.
<Daisuke_Ido> all deserved kidding aside, i would like to check the game out
<dr_willis> But ive not hit the '3' install issue.. and i imagine ea will remove that limit in a few months.
<dr_willis> Its a neat game. it does run on 'lower end' systems
<dr_willis> but its not got a lot of depth.
<dr_willis> Maxis is really stuck in its 'the sims - casual time waster-gaming' mentality. :)   I rember when Simcity was actually 'challenging'
<Daisuke_Ido> casual games are the big thing for pc right now
<Daisuke_Ido> a friend of mine just got offered a job with a company that does games for facebook, of all places
<Daisuke_Ido> went in for the group interview, everyone there was formerly employed by lucasarts, except for one other guy
<Daisuke_Ido> lead designer on black & white 2 >_<
<dr_willis> that was a rather 'over hyped' game. :) but most of them are these days
<dr_willis> 'brag about a feature, thats not used muchin the game' Yea.
<dr_willis> With spore - its all about the 'designer aspect' that has very little influence on the game.. its just electronic play-doh. :)
<trigg3r> hey everyone, does anyone know where i can get sound card drivers for my hp pavillion dv5218nr? all i can find is that it has altec lansing speakers!
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  you need to determine what chipset the  sound card is using.
<trigg3r> dr_willis: i have been looking on google forever!!  Would it say it somewhere on my computer... Sorry kind of a noob with kubuntu
<dr_willis> lspci command.
<dr_willis> or check the specs/website/company site
<trigg3r> dr_willis: this is the only specs i can find on it -  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00699743
<trigg3r> the ispci command, do i have to put sudo before that?  Sorry Man!!  :)
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852535
<dr_willis> and its LSPCI
<dr_willis> and No you dont need a sudo
<dr_willis> you sure its not just a 'volume set to low/muted' issue?  Im not finding anyone else withsoundissues on that laptop
<trigg3r> dr_willis: i'm almost positive... when i hover the speaker on the kicker it says volume at 100%
<dr_willis> Intel Chipset Installation Utility for ICH7  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192866&lang=en#
<trigg3r> dr_willis: when i ran that command, it said that the audio device is Intel Corporation 82801G
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  that dos4ent prove it. :)
<dr_willis> i would run the alsamixer command from a terminal, and twiddle with the sliders while its playing somthing also.
<trigg3r> okay, how do i check it lol
<dr_willis> run the media player from a terminal also to look for error messages
<dr_willis> also - do you rember sound when using the live cd?
<trigg3r> dr_willis: no sound when using the live cd
<dr_willis> its possible it has some slightly newer/different chipset  - thats alsa not liking.  - If you are feeling lucky - you may want to try some other disrtos livd cd's and perhaps the beta releases of the next ubuntu rerelease
<fgarceseduardo> hello, i'm about to install kubuntu 8,04 ao my aspire one
<trigg3r> dr_willis: alright, i think that i have a few things to try, thank you!
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535001  has some info trigg3r  but its a little old.
<fgarceseduardo> but, do you recomend me to use wubi?
<dr_willis> googling for  Intel Corporation 82801G+ubuntu came up with a lot of hits
<dr_willis> i do NOT recomend wubi at all
<dr_willis> :)
<fgarceseduardo> so, how should i install it?
<dr_willis> id much rather run ubuntu inside irtualbox, or do a normal full install
<fgarceseduardo> because i have winshit here
<dr_willis> install it  normally. :) it can resize the windows install .
<fgarceseduardo> the problem is the cd reader
<dr_willis> Or if you are  paranoid. use virtualbox.
<fgarceseduardo> and i don't know how to create a live usb from win
<fgarceseduardo> i know how to do it for fedora, but not for uxUBUNTU
<dr_willis> fgarceseduardo,  use that 'unetbootin' tool - it can make a bootable thumbdrive for you
<fgarceseduardo> and, I'm not so paranoid
<fgarceseduardo> and, what's that?
<dr_willis> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<fgarceseduardo> ok
<dr_willis> It makes bootable usb thumbdrives
<dr_willis> :)
<fgarceseduardo> mmm
<fgarceseduardo> ok, i'm canceling wubi right now
<dr_willis> saves me burning ubuntu cds
<fgarceseduardo> jijijijiji
<fgarceseduardo> this irc channels are so good
<trigg3r> dr_willis: i can't believe it, it WAS a mute issue!!! LOL
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  - wowsers :)
<frybye> anybody got vlc vers. 9.3 to work with iptv??
<gsalazar> can someone help to restore/fix a flash memory USB?
<jbbarnes> I'm running 7.10, which has Firefox 2.0.0.17. How can I get 3.0? apt-get and synaptic only offer 2.0.0.17 and a beta 3.0.
<jbbarnes> I don't see an option for stable 3.0
<Agent_bob> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<jbbarnes> So do I have to modify my sources.list file?
<dr_willis> depending on the releae of ubuntu you got.. FF3 may or may not be in any repos for it.
<dr_willis> its  possible theres some extra repo with newer for 7.10 -
<Agent_bob> have to ?   no.    can, yes.    should....  pfft    not by my openion.
<jbbarnes> I've been told that if you have Debian, you can always get upgraded to the latest of everything. True? Is that the dist-upgrade option?
<jbbarnes> Does it work with kubuntu?
<moj0rising> yes
<moj0rising> you can upgrade that way.
<moj0rising> just be careful
<dr_willis> every 6 mo theres a new ubuntu release.. and dist-upgrade should upgrade you to the latest release
<moj0rising> as sometimes things can break after the upgrade
<Agent_bob> ubuntu != debian
<jbbarnes> so can I issue a command that will basically bring everything up to 8.04 level?
<dr_willis> jbbarnes,  yep.
<dr_willis> i would backup anything imporntant first, however.
<moj0rising> sudo apt-get update
<jbbarnes> apt-get dist-upgrad will do it, huh? Great.
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<moj0rising> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jbbarnes> I think I'll save off my partion first! ;-) But that sounds like fun to try.
<Agent_bob> dr_willis no sources.list change for fiesty ?     i thought they built a script for that...
<dr_willis> I never upgrade that way. I always do clean isntalls..
<moj0rising> good idea. you can even make an image with something like clonezilla (clonezilla.org).
<dr_willis> so no idea Agent_bob
<jbbarnes> I'll look up clonezilla, moj0rising.
<moj0rising> it's a good tool if you like the idea of having a "bare metal" backup.
<Agent_bob> jbbarnes the page say. System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<Agent_bob> yeah they built a script to "automate" the process.
<Agent_bob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<stdin> one doesn't need to edit their sources.list any more, we don't even have a script for it any more
<stdin> we use some funky thing which will work out the new default settings/applications and remove obsolete packages (if you agree to do so)
<Agent_bob> stdin so how is the sources.list changed now ?
<stdin> basically it looks in a specific place on the archive site for a set of instructions and runs those, which will then regenerate the sources.list when it's safe to do so
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to record the video been received by skype, ekigia, kopote or does one of those support the feature?
<stdin> (so you'll be on release+1 before it changes your sources to release+1)
<Agent_bob> and that is either a script or possably a compiled application,  but my money is on a "python" or possably "perl" script.
<stdin> python, yeah :p
<Agent_bob> so that would fail on my system that has no python then.
<stdin> it wouldn't even download the instructons if you didn't have python. python is a base component now, so it's assumed you have it
<stdin> and if you don't, you're smart enough to upgrade the "old fashioned way" ;)
<Agent_bob> prolly
<Agent_bob> !info update-manager-core
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.87.30 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 2812 kB
<Agent_bob> there is what is it ^
<stdin> that's the guts of it, yeah
<Agent_bob> pfft     sudo do-release-upgrade     heh.  who thinks up these command names...  ?
<stdin> well, it does exactly what it says :p
<dr_willis> sudo do-release-upgrade  --and-dont-break-anything --please-please-oh-please
<Agent_bob> :)))
<Agent_bob>     2. Install the new "update-manager-core" package - dependencies include
<Agent_bob>        python-apt, python-gnupginterface and python2.4-apt.
<Agent_bob> which in turn depend on several other "python" packages
<stdin> yeah, it's written in python
<Agent_bob> errr what part of "terminal window"  doesn't sound like it should be on a server system ???   http://debian.pastebin.us/4454   <<< exert from the dapper server to hardy upgrade instructions.
<stdin> Agent_bob: iirc, some part of the desktop upgrade instructions says something like "if you want to upgrade from command line, follow the server upgrade instructions" (paraphrase), so it helps to be explicit in instructions
<Agent_bob> also is the "alternate installation CD" a GUI "live CD" ?
<stdin> the alternate CD is a text install (same as the debian installer)
<Agent_bob> i'm wondering why alt+f2 would bring up a run dialog on a text mode installer ???
<stdin> but it installs a GUI system
<stdin> Agent_bob: that's not from booting the installer, that's just with the CD inserted in a running system
<Agent_bob> http://debian.pastebin.us/4455
<stdin> the alternate CD has an apt repository on it
<stdin> yeah, it doesn't say "boot from the cd then..."
<Agent_bob> ok i can see that.
<stdin> though, I think it does need to be more explicit still
<stdin> as some people have though that
<Agent_bob> still why would a server have a gui ?
<dr_willis> so the sysadmin can watch videos :)
<Agent_bob> those instructions are for "dapper server upgrade"
<dr_willis> and play games
<stdin> it doesn't say from a server, that's the Kubuntu upgrade instructions ;)
<Agent_bob> it's not "kubuntu" specific
<stdin> Agent_bob: you mean the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades page?
<Agent_bob> i'll accept that they inteneded to instruct desktop users  errrr let me check.
<n3m0> anyone know how to change the backend dragonplayer uses i want to change from xine to gstreamer?
<Agent_bob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades stdin
<stdin> yeah the "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" part doesn't seem separate the server and GUI instructions
<surgy> hello
<Agent_bob> right.  that's what i was intimating
<surgy> im looking for a good pinwheel screen saver for kubuntu, anyone know of one?
<surgy> yes i like to distort my perception of depth
<stdin> n3m0: system settings -> audio -> backend, it's a global settings it seems
<n3m0> stdin: ill check it ty
<stdin> Agent_bob: I'm not sure the alternate cd has a server upgrade tool, only a GUI one (I don't have one on hand to check)
<stdin> but it does have a normal apt repository, so it should be possible I guess
<Agent_bob> why are all "newer" crt's  so over backlit ?
<Agent_bob> stdin well that would explain it.
<stdin> I'll have a look into it sometime, there's probably a way, but I'm not sure
<Agent_bob> there seems to be no way to make the black background any darker than dark gray.    they don't even have bright/contrast adjustments anymore.
<Agent_bob> i'd like for a blank screen to be totally dark.   blank screen at night time lights the entire house up.
<surgy> Agent_bob: lol, you could rig a toggle switch up...... lol and flip the power off and on to the crt.... lol, they respond quick right? so it should pop right back every time!
<Agent_bob> surgy set bios to kill the monitor after 1 second of inactivity
<Agent_bob> ;/
<surgy> lol
<Agent_bob> i found some more menus on this monitor,  maybe i am going to be able to tone it down some...
<surgy> night
<Agent_bob> well i'll stop complaining about newer crt's and go back to complaining about one of them...  i did manage to get black background out of that one.
 * Agent_bob never has learned to like the new fangled push button crap anyway.     these whipper snappers now days don't know how to build anything with knobs on it.
<Agent_bob> you know, some of the people in #debian called me everything but a white boy, when i removed python from this system  ;/     then some of the people in #ubuntu did almost the same when i changed root's name...  ;/
 * Agent_bob hides.
<pxc> howdy
<pxc> quick question: using Nvidia binary drivers + TwinView, how do I keep the external monitor active with the laptop lid closed?
<Freku> hotkey on laptop
<Freku> most of the times
<Freku> not os-relatedd
<Freku> in bios maybe ?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I thought it was a powersaving feture.. :) but im not sure
<dr_willis> My laptop worked that way.. and i dont rember what i did to it
<Agent_bob> dr_willis my tosheba has a bios setting.
<Agent_bob> i have actually had an external plugged into it one time.
<dr_willis> Yea. I bring my laptop home from work. plug in external. but i still have to lift the lid to power it on. :)
<dr_willis> and the exteranl does not work untill X gets loaded up
<Linux_Galore> yeah there is a nvidia flag that you can set in the xorg.conf file to tell it not to turn the external monitor off when the lid closes
<Linux_Galore> I activated with my laptop to fix the same bug
<Agent_bob> hmm i didn't have that problem with the ati chip and the default bios setting,  it automaticly switched to the external when it was power'd on with it plugged in.
<dr_willis> Yea.. a lot depends on the exact chipset/video cards ive noticed over the years.
 * Agent_bob despises ati anyway.
<dr_willis> On my old nvidia box.. I could plug in the tv to the tv out. and with JUST the tv out plugged in.. the whole machine would default to the tv out. No drivers/tweaks needed
<Linux_Galore> the only headache with the hack is when I swap back to using the laptop in standalone X org does a dummy spit until I remove the line
<dr_willis> I got twinview setup where i dont even have to edit things..  sort of handy..
<dr_willis> except for the fact. i cant use the console on the external monitor. :(
<Agent_bob> that would blow
<dr_willis> One box i had - ages ago.. defaulted to the tv out.. even if i dident have it enabled in the xorg.conf :) i was booting to a black screen.. but i heard the startup sounds...
<dr_willis> tuned on the TV and the X display was there...
<Agent_bob> heh        ;/
<dr_willis> friends laptiop - with ubuntu.. some how would enable the extarnal monitor conection every so often at boot up.
<Linux_Galore> one cant but help wonder if Xorg produces most of the questions on here
<Linux_Galore> in*
<dr_willis> so he had a black screen.. then we happened to hit the monitor -combo key on the laptop and it showed up
<dr_willis> Linux_Galore,  i would say its in the top 10. :)
<Agent_bob> well i'm out.  you fellows can surely handle this without me.
<dr_willis> tthe new auto-confgiring X stuff - has caused lots of  issues.
<Linux_Galore> hopefully xorg 1.5 works better
<Agent_bob> Linux_Galore i thought kde produced the most here...
<Linux_Galore> so far for me its working
<Agent_bob> anyway.   i'm out.
<Linux_Galore> Agent_bob: most of those questions though are lazy people who dont read manuals
<Agent_bob> Linux_Galore i'll have you know. i resemble that remark.
<Agent_bob> (:
<Linux_Galore> Im thinking more along the lines of "my [place hardware here] doesnt work" type of questions
<dr_willis> I find that normally it works.. or its totally unsupported. :)
<etfb> Trouble with Firefox's Download Manager: every file acts like it has the mime type "file", and must therefore be opened with Konqueror.  How do I make it open PDFs, archives, sound files etc each as their correct type with the correct application?
<dvoid_> tried to install the latest 8.10 beta yesterday, could not even get the installation to work :(
<dvoid_> if i start the desktop from cd everything is broken when kde4 starts, all fonts a really big etc
<dvoid_> and if i start the installation (from the boot meny)  it loads for a while then stops and all i get is a black screen with a mouse cursor
<dvoid_> tried the failsafe graphics mode but no difference
<CoderCR> Hello.
<CoderCR> I am trying to get hardware acceleration working with Kubuntu (latest). I have an ATI 9100IGP.
<kdavey> Hello all
<kdavey> Anyone else having a problem with getting 8.10beta to display over 800x600 in virtualbox?
 * ^Lolcat_Lieber^ goes to bed
<martinjh99> Morning - How do you set up a printer in KDE4..?
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 for that martinjh99
<martinjh99> oops sorry!  :)
<bazhang> :)
<[JokerSolutions]> hmm for some reason the Plasma Workspace Add-On Installer (from kde 4.1.2) doesn't seem to have any sources in its config, anyone knows how to workaround?
<Dragonath> hey, is there an easy way I could route internet coming in from one network adapter to go through the other network adapter?
<stdin> [JokerSolutions]: it's an issue with kde-look.org
<lars__> serverlist
<[JokerSolutions]> stdin: ok thx :)
<stdin> Dragnslcr: you mean turn your PC into a router?
<Dragonath> kind of
<Dragonath> I imagine I could do that with a few ifconfig commands but I have no idea where to start
<geek> Dragonath: i *think* either guarddog or firestarted can do that
<Dragonath> you mean firestarter?
<[JokerSolutions]> Dragonath: i think webmin should be able to make those configs in iptables quite easy
<Dragonath> hm ok
<stdin> Dragnslcr: this is the script I used to use (before getting an actual router) http://pastebin.com/f775c82be
<geek> Dragonath: yes
<Dragonath> stdin: you're tabbing the wrong guy
<Dragonath> :)
<stdin> Dragonath: you and your silly nick :p
 * geek sadly enough used to use a windows box as a router. still use one on a VM as a secondary wifi router since its wireless adaptor has master mode ;p
<[JokerSolutions]> geek: *lol* i know how that feels, my firewall/router is an xp machine running in ics-mode :O, cuz i can't get drivers for my usb-umts-modem for linux :P
<geek> [JokerSolutions]: i ended up getting a WRT 54 GL ;p
<[JokerSolutions]> that at least works ;)
<MadRabbit> How do I set up (and create) my swap BEFORE my install (Acer laptop w/Vista preinstalled)? Kubuntu to gog on a seperate partiton.
<stdin> MadRabbit: why do you need to? the default install makes a swap partition for you
<MadRabbit> ..."gog"? famn dingers...
<geek> [JokerSolutions]: and is simpler, and in theory use less power if my win/game box wasn't on ALL THE TIME ;p
<Dragonath> I'll try out this webmin thing, thanks joker
<[JokerSolutions]> geek: och i know ;)
<MadRabbit> ok, so putting swap before won't help anything?
<[JokerSolutions]> Dragonath: yw :)
<geek> MadRabbit: not unless you have a box with VERY little ram, no
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<stdin> MadRabbit: nothing stopping you from selecting "manual partitioning" from the installer and setting up all the partitions yourself, but you don't need to do anything special if you just want a default install
<bazhang> better to use ebox
<ub1_> ciao to all!
<MadRabbit> stdin: thanks!
<[JokerSolutions]> hmm, ok didn't know that with webmin, i just used it last week to get nfs running in ubuntu
<MadRabbit> I have mandriva (along w/Vista) on one laptop since I couldn't get the wifi working in 8.04.
<salvatore_> ragazzi, ho problemi con il router... non riesco ad aprire le porte!
<thor> hi guys
<thor> i have a problem with my soundcard after i reinstalled kubuntu
<MadRabbit> stdin: thanks for your time!
<thor> i have a realtek alc882 soundcard
<stdin> no problem :)
<thor> it worked very well until i reinstalled kubuntu
<thor> how can i reinstall/fix the soundcard problem ?
<JackWinter> stdin: thanks for your advice yesterday.  got all my filesystems straightened out.  unfortunately my kde problems continue :)
<stdin> JackWinter: do they know anything about it in #kde ?
<thor> so, can anyone help me ?
<JackWinter> stdin: don't think i've tried that one.  my kded racing problem met with no success in kubuntu-developer, only the suggestion to upgrade to 3.5.10 and hope it goes away.  just looked and when booting from the 8.04 live cd kded is behaving.  i suppose that means it's something i've installed or reconfigured that causes it.  am considering installing another 8.04 and try mounting my /home and see if it occurs again.
<stdin> JackWinter: you may consider moving ~/.kde/share/config/kdedrc somewhere and letting KDE regenerate it
<JackWinter> stdin: thanks that sounds like an idea.  the other problem i have is with konqueror and klauncher.  (new sine a few days), any idea what i'd need to delete to reinitialize konqueror ?
<stdin> all KDEs settings are in ~/.kde/share/config/, so probably ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<JackWinter> stdin: cool, that is a good start.
<JackWinter> i am considering moving /boot to it's own partition.  that means creating a new partition and the free disk space is before my unix partitions.  fstab mounts all partitons by uuid now.  and i have the supergrub disk to fix grub.  any pitfalls i should be aware of ?
<stdin> JackWinter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#If%20/boot%20is%20on%20another%20partition has some info on that
<thor> can anyone help me to solve my problem with my soundcard (realtek alc882)?
<frybye> thor: what does aslamixer say???
<[JokerSolutions]> thor: sorry but i have very similar problems here, only that this kubuntu runs in a vbox, but still, sound worked b4, upgraded to 4.1.2 and now the sounds doesn't work anymore, and i haven't the foggiest of what's going wrong :)
<frybye> nothing muted...
<frybye> ??
<thor> nothing muted
<frybye> in the normal kmixer - everything checked no mutes...?
<frybye> in system-settings|sound - the right device selected??
<thor> in system-settings|sound: autodetect
<frybye> and if you try selecting some of the shown stuff manually??
<thor> in kmixer: nothing is mute
<frybye> sorry for this question - but - phsyically - the lead to your speakers is really plugged into the right socket - power on etc etc...?
<thor> yeap
<frybye> you have rebooted and no change??
<frybye> and there are no sounds.. or only system sounds - or only music or ???
<thor> hold on to reboot.
<frybye> I am only a relative newbie to linix myself.. is there a real guru out there who can help out here a bit...?
<thor> there is no sound at all not even when i enter in kde
<frybye> in linux regularly the re-boot not nearly as important as in wind.
<frybye> you have a separate sound card or on the motherboard??
<frybye> if it is a separat sound card in a pci slot - try taking it out - boot the pc with no sound card.. then shut down - remove the lead for 90 secs and then insert the sound card in a -different- pci slot.. then try all again...#
<moza> hello here, does somebody know how to unmount a device that was uncorrectly mounted?
<moza> i can't unmount under Konqueror and my error message is :
<moza> Method "Unmount" with signature "as" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<blackflag> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kiba_> hi
<thor> i've booted using the live cd and the sound is workig perfect
<kiba_> How do I resume my 8.10 installation wizard?
<thor> i think i will reinstall the k084
<thor> *k804
<kiba_> Can anybody help me?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for intrepid kiba_
<kiba_> k
<geek> anyone can recommend a good programme to rip a VCD to avi?
<manutira> ciao a tutti
<sona_> zdar lidi
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntu> ipconfig
<ubuntu> zdar lidi
<ubuntu> cmd
<ubuntu> close servse
<ubuntu> -p
<ubuntu> -rm
<sorush20> can some one help me the upgrade didn't work well now I can't do apt -get update or anything with apt
<jussi01> geek: vlc should be able to do that just fine
<geek> jussi01: o0 vlc can rip?
<sorush20> geek: yes vlc can do alot of things but you just have to go to wizard
<jussi01> geek: yeah, the wizard in file is quite cool
<sorush20> there is the transcode
<jussi01> sorush20: can you paste the error messages?
<sorush20> there is not error message maybe is should run adept -v
<chfwiggum> sorush20:  tried sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<jussi01> sorush20: try this in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<sorush20> chfwiggum: yes I done both of those nothing happned really
<chfwiggum> :) well something should happen
<sorush20> when I press update in adept manager a progress bar fills really quickly and I can't tell what it is..
<sorush20> thne nothing updates..
<chfwiggum> close adept, use the console
<sorush20> in terminal apt-get update i keep getting connection refused..
<adi> hi all
<sorush20> I'm on campus and and behind a firewall and proxy
<sorush20> I@m not sure how to setthings up
<adi> how to use konqueror as root?
<adi> is it any extension or command to do that
<sorush20> I can set the proxy up in firefox with this file url http://portal.uwe.ac.uk/proxy.pac
<adi> I need to navigate through fiile sys as root
<sorush20> but I'mnot sure how to setup kde with this proxy
<sorush20> http://portal.uwe.ac.uk/proxy.pac
<jussi01> adi: kdesudo konqueror
<jussi01> adi: but be VERY careful!
<arild_> testing out here
<adi> ok thanks
<arild_>  first time on this
<sorush20> I@m back
<sorush20> stil nothing habbening
<arild_> testing this for first time
<chfwiggum> congrats arild_
<arild_> yes i have  no xp anymore :)
<chfwiggum> yay, kubuntu the first time?
<arild_> ubuntu
<arild_> but it works great
<chfwiggum> sure it works :)
<arild_> i get it in my language .norwegian
<arild_> this is a great system
<chfwiggum> already everything installed u need arild_?
<arild_> to mutch
<arild_> he,he
<chfwiggum> :)
<arild_> trying it out...and have som language training
<arild_> kubuntu is debian too
<chfwiggum> well, all *ubuntus are debian based
<chfwiggum> but kubuntu is with kde instead of gnome
<arild_> windows in the garbage
<chfwiggum> ^^
<arild_> ok
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arild_> what the difference
<cga> arild_: support in here, chat in there
<JackWinter> hmm, what is the best way to install several linux systems on a hdd.  sda1 is xp. sda2 is a vfat, sda3 is osx, sda4 is an extended partition. sda5 is my kubuntu root containing /boot, sda6 and sda7 are unused partitions, and sda8 is my /home partition.  i also have some free diskspace (200mb), that i was gonna use for a separate /boot, but after googling i understand it might be better to have a separate /boot/grub instead ?
<cga> arild_: it's a matter of keeping the channel clean for people who need help
<arild_> ok
<cga> =)
<arild_> understand
<cga> cool
<arild_> first time here
<arild_> lot of cool people here
<arild_> see you
<arild_> bye
<cga> JackWinter: i never understood how to use a single GRUB for # distros. but i've read that you can install one grub and use chains in menu.lst/grub.conf to boot other oses. the latters nned to have grub installed in their /boot separate partitions
<JackWinter> chiefly i'd like to install a paralell kubuntu to trouble shoot, and possibly a ubuntustudio to test.  i'd also like to test 8.10 when it comes out on a separate partition.
<cga> mmmm GRUB/distros should really get together to implement this behaviour better
<JackWinter> cga: i don't understand enough of how it works to decide what to do.  with one linux boot, it's a no brainer booting xp and osx, but i have no idea how to add more linuxes :)
<cga> i just told you
<cga> chains
<cga> read man grub
<JackWinter> cga: ok, going googling again :)
<cga> i don't know much neither about it
<JackWinter> cga: i already chain to boot osx
<cga> and windows i suppose
<jussi01> JackWinter: its quite easy to do, you just install them to separate partitions, at grub install time it finds them and list them
<JackWinter> cga: suppose so, but not sure.  so then it would boot into one grub, and then load another ?
<cga> JackWinter: grub works with 3 phases
<cga> 1 in mbr and 1.5 and 2 in /boot/grub
<cga> so...
<JackWinter> jussi01: i suppose i should just try it and see what happens.  in the worst case i have the supergrub disk
<cga> you'll have the same 1 phase for all sistem in mbr and each system will have its own 1.5 and 2 phases in its own /boot/grub
<cga> that's where chains come in
<JackWinter> so no need for a separate /boot or /boot/grub ?
<jussi01> JackWinter: just install as per normal
<cga> JackWinter: please read what i say.
<cga> jussi01: that's not what he wants/needs
<cga> if he does as you say, he will end with the latest distro's grub caring for everything
<cga> which is not bad at all
<jussi01> cga: as I understand it, he wants 3 separate partitions with 2 different kubuntu's and an ubuntustudio
<JackWinter> cga: i am reading but not understanding :)  What i want is for grub to listen my different os's and kernels and to boot into whichever i want
<cga> but not really convenient if you uninstgall it
<jussi01> cga: so whats the problem with that?
<jussi01> JackWinter: just make the last one you install the stable on that you will keep.
<jussi01> no use making it more complicated than he needs
<cga> oh my dear lord
<cga> JackWinter: you choose. i told you how it works and gave you a hint on what to do.
<jussi01> JackWinter: what cgais saying is correct, you can do it that way, though it takes a bit more knowhow. My way will work, but is not as "failsafe" if you decide to remove the last installed distro
<JackWinter> to clarify.  i already have a triple boot.  xp/osx/kubuntu.  i suppose the boot.lst might get very complex with several different distros and different kernels to boot.  if i understand chaining correctly it would give me first a menu chosing between my different (already installed) kernel in the existing kubuntu, xp, osx, and other linuxes.  once i choose another linux install i would again be prompted for kernel to load etc.  or would that have to
<JackWinter> be already in the first boot.lst
<JackWinter> jussi01: i have the supergrub and some knowledge.  mostly lacking in experience :)  think i could repair my grub if things went wrong...
<JackWinter> it's difficult to google for this, because most instructions are for what i already have set up :)
<cga> JackWinter: follow this: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub
<sorush20> adapt crashes everytime I try to update
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<JackWinter> cga: thanks.  i'm gonna read that and study some more.  seems like a separate /boot/grub is probably the best idea, just a bit afraid to implement it:)  google here i come :)
<chfwiggum> sorush20:  can u open a console?
<JackWinter> another thing that scares me a little is that my bios and kubuntu seem to agree as to what is disk 1 and 2.  osx and xp show them reversed in order...
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1) why is apt-get trying to connect to this?
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<sorush20> sorry I though I was in terminal
<sorush20> sorry
<JackWinter> hmm, which grub is being used in ubuntu 8.04 ?  seems to be several around ?
<JackWinter> and cga, i think that the chaining might be the way to go, if i understand how it works.  then each new linux would have it's own /boot with kernels and menu.lst allowing me to choose kernel ?
<JackWinter> ah, it's gnu grub 0.97 (at the last page of man grub ;)
<frybye> how can I view /dev/sndstat - even with kdesudo kate it wont let me access it...????
<chfwiggum> frybye:  try cat /dev/sndstat
<frybye> chfwiggum:
<frybye> chfwiggum: thanks.. sorry...
<chfwiggum> :)
<frybye> eh now I did an lspci and the card does not show up any place - new soundcard - any ideas???
<frybye> cat /dev/sndstat says - no such file or directory.. one can find it with dolphin - just no access...
<ilkin> sorry , where is firefox's cach?
<ilkin> I mean directory of cash
<ilkin> *cach
<eagles0513875> how do i check what kernel version im on right now
<Jucato> uname -r
<amine> do u know someone s.thing about c language ?
<amine> i want help ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chfwiggum> ilkin: check http://grownupgeek.com/blog-firefoxs-abouts-weird
<amine> hi! do u know s.thing about c language ? i want the help please
<amine> Arabe ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Freku> i dont think this a c-language channel
<chfwiggum> amine:  dude,maybe the wrong channel ?
<jean> bonjour
<jean> je n'arrive pas à utiliser ma connection wifi
<chfwiggum> lol encore une fois en anglais svp
<eagles0513875> how do i check what kernel version im on right now
<Freku> type uname -r
<jussi01> !fr | jean
<ubottu> jean: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<amine> quelle matiriel avais vous ?
<eagles0513875> !fr | amine
<ubottu> amine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<amine> thx
<kthakore> I keep getting this error when  I am trying to run symantik (upgrade of kdissert) from /usr/lib/kde4/bin/semantik  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<eagles0513875> !uname
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname
<Freku> otherwise google on " check kernel version "
<kthakore> anyone ?
<Freku> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DexterF> ...
<DexterF> is Kubuntu 8.04 an LTS release? Rumor had it it was not
<SSJ_GZ> DexterF: No, it's not.  Ubuntu 8.04 is, though.
<DexterF> SSJ_GZ: now I'm confused. The german site kubuntu.de says 8.04 is an LTS as well supported till 2011
<stdin> DexterF: the base is LTS, KDE packages are not
<DexterF> what would happen if the base was changed to break a compatibility with kde?
<stdin> how could it?
<DexterF> HAL perhaps? kernel?
<stdin> DexterF: impossible
<DexterF> I've been running Linux for 9 years now and come to think: nothing is impossible.
<stdin> it's impossible because it'd never pass a SRU
<DexterF> I am not concerned with the Scottish Rugby Union
<stdin> Stable Release Update
<DexterF> I see
<stdin> and KDE doesn't interact with the kernel, so that doesn't matter (it doesn't interact with HAL in any way that an SRU for HAL would effect it)
<DexterF> nevertheless this means after the 8.10 release the kde 3.5.9 in 8.04 will not be supported any longer?
<stdin> no, it still has the normal 18 month support
<DexterF> (duh)
<thor> is there any piece of software on linux for browsing anonymous ?
<Freku> TOR amybe
<Freku> but thats not only for linux
<DexterF> thor: TOR. wiki should tell you how to get it running
<matt__> heys
<DexterF> thor: read the info on dos and donts, too, just because you're IP cant be traced doesn't mean someone can sniff your plain text email login if you get my drift
<Freku> yeah  should be carefull with it
<matt__> I have just upgraded to 8.10 beta, and I'm trying to enable the compiz desktop effects in system->Desktop Effects.  The options are greyed, and the menu states that I need to install the compiz engine. THe install button states that the requested packages are already installed
<matt__> is there a manual way to do this or should I try a reinstall of the package it is referring to?
<DexterF> stdin: just watching the adept video of yours on google/video. I migrated a bunch of people recently who'd possibly find something like this useful, but is there a hi res version as well where you can actually read the desktop?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<DexterF> hey
<BluesKaj> DexterF, perhaps your res is set somewhat low
<DexterF> 16x12. that vid is scaled up like heck.
<BluesKaj> got a url ?
<DexterF> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5676029952918957384
<stdin> DexterF: maybe the mpg4 version, but there's a mpeg2 version "Available on request"
<BluesKaj> ok, I see your point :(
<stdin> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Installing_updates_on_Kubuntu_with_adept
 * stdin should update that and do some more
<stdin> but there are only 24 hours in a day :(
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin, and i just installed a new 22" samsung monitor with 1680x1050 res :)
<BluesKaj> wife liked it so much i had get her one too , for her vista pc
<sourcemaker> Intrepid is crashing... the kde home is not usable... what's wrong?
<DexterF> stdin: I say we expand the earth orbit. thus we counteract global warming and the planet loses momentum, resulting in longer night/day cycles
<BluesKaj> can't find any linux drivers for it altho the plugnplay does the job quite nicely
<BluesKaj> methinks there will be an offtopic cop along soon :)
<JackWinter> hmm, having studied grub for a while now, it nearly seems like the best way would be to create a special grub partition to contain menu.lst, and then let whatever os do what it was on install.  add the right statements to menu.lst and rewrite the mbr to look in the right place.  don't know it might be alot to keep track of.  don't install that many os's and not that often though.  gonna go research chainloading now to see if that has any advantages...
<JackWinter> was=wants
<JackWinter> think this would be the most transparent solution for the various os' but on the other hand more work for me :)
<jussi01> Hrm, how does one change permissions for a whole drive? I have a USB hdd that currently requires me to be root to write to it... :/
<stdin> jussi01: when it's mounted "sudo chmod ... /place/where/you/mounted/it"
<jussi01> stdin: hrm, ok...
<stdin> so if it's "/media/Disk" "sudo chmod 777 /media/Disk"
<stdin> or just chown it to you
<jussi01> oh, that was easy... hrm, why didnt that work graphically, well, nevermind, fixed now :)
<JackWinter> hehe, think i'm gonna install ubuntustudio now reset the mbr to point to kubuntu and try the chainloader.  pretty sure i'm gonna create a separate partition for /boot/grub eventually though.
<JackWinter> to share /boot between all my ubuntus seem like it would be a big pain..
<JackWinter> i'll mount the grub partition into /mnt/boot on all linuxes, like that i can modify the menu.lst from any distro, and if i need, i'll just have to update the mbr again.
<JackWinter> i hope that they will work out a more comprehensive multiboot system one day
<JackWinter> regarding the above.  i have a win/mac cdrom that i can't get at because its owner is 501:501.  can i just sudo chown it, and the access it from other processes ?
<JackWinter> hmm, seems like chmod and chown don't work on a readonly media.  will probably have to copy it onto my fs before trying that.
<JackWinter> ok, off to installing ubuntustudio and seeing if chainloader does what i hope
<Ash-Fox> Despite having done what this error message keeps saying when I try to play this DVD the same thing over and over, "This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder."
<DexterF> Ash-Fox: just came in.. what did you do so far?
<Ash-Fox> DexterF, pretty much that. But I suspect the DVD is damaged.
<DexterF> check for the following package: libxine1-ffmpeg. is that installed? if not, do so
<byteme_> hello all
<kevin_> Hello all, I am trying to burn an image of I.I. 8.10. I have the download in the home folder. I put the dvd into the drive and k3b asks what to do. I set the  the application to burn, but k3b does not recognize the dvd in the drive...can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<DexterF> Ash-Fox: ah... that script... never seemed to me like good advice. I rather you add the medibuntu repository and install libdvdcss2 from that
<DexterF> kevin_: the dvd is blank for sure?
<kevin_> dexter...fresh out fo the box...but I will try another.
<byteme_> I have a problem hard drive with 2 partions that wont boot to windows so I am using it as an external drive
<byteme_> however it looks like I can aonly see 1 partition and its the data recovery side.
<DexterF> kevin_: describe in more detail how you attempt to write the iso and with what program, version. did writing from that installation work once?
<byteme_> How can I view the partion with my data on it?
<bilicki> what is the channel for 8.10?
<kevin_> when I put a dvd into the drive k3b asks create data dvd....I say yes...(I am using HH 8.04.
<byteme_> I'm sure you can get help for 8.10 (just versions that are still beta you would need another room)
<kevin_> I say o.k.       the file I want to burn is in the top pane......what ought I do now?
<kevin_> lower pane...current projects is blank
<kevin_> k3b recognizes a disk is available, sinceit is  telling me how much free space I have on it
<kevin_> dexter...I am burning the image...the trick was to add the image to a 'project' lower  pane..and tell it to burn the single image. thanks anyway
<bilicki> well 8.10 is still beta. Anyway, I cannon add extra widgets from the internet. Are they just not available? I want a weather widget like in Vista
<bilicki> join #KDE4
<SSJ_GZ> bilicki: There's not really any downloadable ones available.  Once Plasma + scripting languages take off, we should see some more.
<jussi01> bilicki: SSJ_GZ there are some good extras in this ppa, but use at your own risk ;) https://edge.launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive
<bilicki> there is this thing called kweather
<bilicki> I'll check it out
<Foxxx> How can i change the audio output settings? I have a usb headset, if i boot with it connected it sets ALL audio output to it, how can i swap back to my speakers without a reboot?
<jussi01> Foxxx: asoundconf list
<eric>  
<jussi01> then asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>
<Eld> is there a special chan for the beta ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 Eld
<Foxxx> i did, the audio is still just running in my headset
<Eld> thx
<wesley_> is there a way to hide my ip in firefox or konqueror
<Foxxx> wesley: AFAIK you'd need to use a proxy or TOR
<wesley_> Where can i get TOR ?
<Foxxx> i think its in the repos, but i'm not 100% sure, i havent used it in a while - Tor for KDE is called TorK
<jussi01> Foxxx: sorry, had to run for a bit. did you restart the app in question?
<Foxxx> its ALL my audio, like EVERYTHING, its all coming out of the hedset, short of rebooting i dunno what to do (im trying to get it so i can swap as needed)
<zsolt> hi
<Babble> hi - total newbie question: I accidentally closed my Adept window, while an update was running. Is there a way I can get a window for the already-running instance of Adept-updater?
<Babble> if I click the updater icon in the system tray, it tries to launch a new instance of adept
<martijn> how do i know which binary video driver i have to install?
<martijn> anyone?
<zsolt> what card do you have?
<martijn> yeah, i do not know that
<eagles0513875> martijn: lspci
<eagles0513875> martijn: then search for ur video card its either nvidia or ati sometimes there might be another 3rd party video card
<martijn> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6700 XL (rev a2)
<dvoideee> how does super karamba stuff in kde4
<dvoideee> i installed the superkaramba kde4 package, but i down know how to use it
<martijn> ok, but there are numerous version for nvidia
<zsolt> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<martijn> so how do i know which one i need>
<eagles0513875> zsolt: easier way then that
<eagles0513875> martijn: under system
<martijn> no i want one from the repository
<zsolt> let's check this
<eagles0513875> martijn: click on hardware drivers monitor
<zsolt> why?
<eagles0513875> martijn: what im telling u will pull the one from the repo
<martijn> eagles0513875: where can i find this?
<eagles0513875> martijn: look under system then hardware drivers monitor
<eagles0513875> it will pull up any drivers for any restricted hardware from video cards to wifi cards in laptops
<martijn> in kde4?
<eagles0513875> hold up let me check on vm
<eagles0513875> should be same location under system then hardware drivers monitor
<jussi01> martijn: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<eagles0513875> martijn: go to apps system the hardware drivers monitor
<yao_ziyuan> does ctrl+alt+bksp restart x?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: slightly uncleanly, but yes
<eagles0513875> martijn: u get my whisper
<yao_ziyuan> jussi01: why unclearly?
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: it doesn't restart X, it drastically kills it. KDM will then notice X has died and start a new X session
 * Foxxx gives up and reboots his pc
 * jussi01 hugs stdin
 * stdin notes there is a "Restart X server" in KDM
<yao_ziyuan> stdin: ok
<jussi01> yeah, alt+e
<kiba> hi
<kiba> I want to attach to an existing terminal session
<kiba> like this one
<kiba> using dtach
<kiba> except I don't know the socket
<martijn> thanks eagles0513875
<martijn> bye!
<ziggy> will there be panel hiding enabled in the next kubuntu?
<kevin_> hi guys...I just downloaded gparted live iso...I have a pop up that says saving it will result in a corrupt file. does anyone know  how to get an iso of gparted ?
<kevin_> that is not corrupt?
<jussi01> kevin_: try right clicking the link, then sav
<jussi01> save*
<kevin_> jussie01...I will try that
<jussi01> !tab | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kevin_> save link as...(I am using konqueror" has sent it to my   home folder, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Tallken> hi guys, I need help with a 2.6.27 kernel but noone answers in #ubuntu-testing nor #ubuntu+1 , so I need just one info: what is this: http://pastebin.com/m3b42cb29 ? a module crash?
<kevin_> will k3b be able to handle the burning of this iso?
<ubuntu_> Hello! I got a partitioning problem: I want to create a 5th partition on 1 HDD but I can't.
<Tallken> ubuntu_: primary partition?
<ubuntu_> There are 3 primary partitions and one swap partition (logical).
<chfwiggum> no, ur swap is also primary
<jussi01> Tallken: please be patient in there, as it is a weekend
<jussi01> !weekend | Tallken
<ubottu> Tallken: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<eagles0513875> !find ispconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find ispconfig
<Tallken> jussi01: thanks... can you look for 3 seconds at http://pastebin.com/m3b42cb29 and tell me if that's a module crash and how come it didn't bring the entire system down? :P
<jussi01> Tallken: to be honest, I wouldnt know. sorry :(
<Tallken> ok, thanks anyway jussi01:)
<ubuntu_> Tallken, chfwiggum: Is it possible that the partition with the root-mountpoint is a secondary partition?
<chfwiggum> Tallken: i also looked at it, maybe u try at #linux or sth, they compile frequently
<Tallken> jussi01: you can't have on normal x86 systems more than 4 primary partitions
<Tallken> jussi01: sorry not for you
<jussi01> :)
<Tallken> ubuntu_: you can't have on normal x86 systems more than 4 primary partitions
<Tallken> ubuntu_: as a workaround someone invented extended partitions
<Tallken> ubuntu_: you set up a special primary partition which can contain on itself more partitions, called logical partitions
<ubuntu_> Tallken: I know. But what I didn't know was that a swap-partition is automatically primary.
<Tallken> ubuntu_: only then can you get more partitions
<Tallken> ubuntu_: neither do I, and they don't
<Tallken> ubuntu_: my swap partition is a logical one
<Tallken> ubuntu_: $ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<kevin_> jussio1: thanks, I am burning the disk now!
<sourcemaker> how can I see my desktop in kde 4... which plasma is requiredß
<sourcemaker> ?
<LordCrc> hi
<Tallken> sourcemaker: add a plasma which allows you to see a folder
<Tallken> sourcemaker: and point it to the Desktop folder
<ubuntu_> Tallken: Thanks. OK. Got it. And got it to work.
<sourcemaker> Tallken: I have no plasma with this functionality in my list! which package do I need to install?
<Tallken> ubuntu_: :)
<ubuntu_> Tallken: Thanks again. CU!
<Tallken> sourcemaker: you shouldn't have to install anything, just in case, install: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LordCrc> just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, and i'm having some problems viewing regular xvid avi files. The included Dragon player wouldnt work at all, while after some tinkering kmplayer would play locally but not over network
<LordCrc> so what can i use for networked files? (ie samba shares)
<Tallken> sourcemaker: and add the widget: Folder view
<sourcemaker> Tallken:  I have installed kubuntu-desktop but I do not have this widget
<Tallken> sourcemaker: how many widgets do you have?
<sourcemaker> too many... but no folder view
<d43m0n> hi
<d43m0n> hi
<Tallken> bye
<eagles0513875> is kde 4.1 in hardy repos
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<Dillizar> /home/home/Desktop/novi filmovi/ANCHORMAN The legend of Ron Burgundy[2004]-Addiction10
<Dillizar> /home/home/Desktop/novi filmovi/Futurama.The.Beast.With.A.Billion.Backs
<Dillizar> /home/home/Desktop/novi filmovi/Indiana.Jones.And.The.Kingdom.Of.The.Crystal.Skull.PROPER.SCREENER A Devils Den Kvcd By Flames
<Dillizar> /home/home/Desktop/novi filmovi/The Brothers Solomon[2007]DvDrip[Eng]-FXG
<Dillizar> /home/home/Desktop/novi filmovi/The.Comebacks.2007.R1.Unrated.DvDRip.Eng-leetay.avi
<Dillizar> sorry
<Dillizar> can anybody tell me how can i connect my nokia via data cable with ObexFtP
<kjellberg> hello
<kjellberg> blaaa
<Dillizar> can anybody tell me how can i connect my nokia via data cable with ObexFtP
<surgy> i need help getting my ipod to connect with ammarok, kubuntu automaticly mounted the ipod in /dev/sdb2 and amarok sees it but when i click connect it opens a window asking for pre and psot conenct commands
<pgib> hm, don't have a handheld player - sorry
<surgy>  i need help getting my ipod to connect with ammarok, kubuntu automaticly mounted the ipod in /dev/sdb2 and amarok sees it but when i click connect it opens a window asking for pre and psot conenct commands
<surgy> seams like my ipod doesnt have a mount point
<surgy> i would usually use disk and filesystems to manage this. but it is broken saying that the module failed to start, can someone give me a hand please?
<surgy> ?
<eagles0513875> ?
<Dragonath> surgy, does your ipod appear when you go to storage media?
<dr_willis> This is why i always train the 'beginners'  at work. In how to manually mount filesystems/devices :)
 * genii hands Dragonath a coffee
<trigg3r> hey everyone, i am using the instructions here -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713  - to get my internal wireless card to work. it actually worked, however after a power cycle, it no longer worked. i think it has to due with ndiswrapper being disabled, so if i skip that step the light that indicates that my wireless card is on actually stays lit, but no wireless networks can be found
 * Dragonath chugs the coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
<Dragonath> trigg3r: did you try "sudo iwlist scan"?
<ramiro> anyone knows about regular expresions??
<trigg3r> Dragonath: no let me try that
<dr_willis> ramiro,  you may want to ask the actual question about them. :)
<dr_willis> Regular Expressions is a LARGE topic with lots of interesting bits.
<ramiro> yes, what I want is to find in a file, lines that begin with vowels
<trigg3r> Dragonath: what was that supposed to do?
<ramiro> any suggestions??
<dr_willis>  that should be doable ramiro
<ramiro> yes i know but i cant find the way
<Dragonath> trigg3r: list all wireless networks in range
<dr_willis> depending on the exact regular epression language/tool     somthing like    [aeiou]
<ramiro> yes but that finds every line in the file that contains vowels
<dr_willis> begginging of a line would be ^ (i think)
<dr_willis> ^[aeiou]
<trigg3r> Dragonath: under wlan0 it says "no results"
<ramiro> i only need the ones that first letter is a vowel
<Dragonath> trigg3r: and you are sure there is a wireless network in range?
<ramiro> dr_willis: the problem with that is that ^ only search in the first space
<ramiro> and if the line is "     a  sda asd "
<ramiro> doestn match
<ramiro> because the first character is an space
<dr_willis> You have just changed your  'problem' then. :)
<dr_willis> ^ , then 0 or more spaces, then a vowle.
<dr_willis> That should be doable..  i just dont rember the details.
<dr_willis> i forget how ya defind a space.
<trigg3r> Dragonath: yeah i should pick up at least 5
<dr_willis> Dont forget tabs also. :)
<trigg3r> Dragonath: i had it working like 30 minutes ago that is what is so aggravating
<Dragonath> trigg3r: what does iwconfig say?
<Dragonath> I know exactly what you mean :)
<Dragonath> I've been in the same situation
<ramiro> yes, Im trying, but i cant reach
<dr_willis> [ \t]+  I think finds one or more spaces/tabs
<trigg3r> Dragonath:
<trigg3r> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
<trigg3r>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<trigg3r>           Tx-Power=27 dBm
<trigg3r>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<trigg3r>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<trigg3r>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<trigg3r>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ramiro> <dr_willis> dont remember how??
<dr_willis> ramiro,  google is our friend.. and i found the infio.
<dr_willis> ^[:space:]*[AEIOU]
<dr_willis> http://www.zytrax.com/tech/web/regex.htm
<dr_willis> Depending on what regular expression/language you are using.. thats close..
<ramiro> ok
<dr_willis> * is '0 or more' of the prev pattern. Thats the trick to the # of spaces
<dr_willis> + is ONE or more...  thats often a stumboing point
<ramiro> yes i know that
<trigg3r> Dragonath: also, i don't know if this has anything to do with it, but when i try and just start over ans i get to the step where i have to sudo insmod wl.ko it says "insmod: error inserting 'wl.ko': -1 File exists"
<ramiro> now im searchin g how to represent sapce
<dr_willis> ramiro,  its  [:space:]
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> according to the posix stuff i am reading.
<ramiro> so doesnt work
<Dragonath> trigg3r: this sounds familiar - I remember having to manually change the interface name in some configuration file
<dr_willis> depends on what/where/language you are using.. Not all of them use the same exact format.
<dr_willis> i gotta run. bye
<ramiro> im tryin it in the console but no
<ramiro> anyone have knowledge in regular expressions???
<mit> i am
<mit> a bit
<eagles051387> :)
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I am running kubuntu 8.04 with compiz fusion and a intel chipset. I have the compiz taskbar program installed. When I log on, the fusion icon is gone and I dont have compiz running (its back to the kde manager). Any idea how to fix this?
<ramiro_> hi ramiro
<ramiro_> where are you from??
<tomahto> hey everyone, a kubuntu traitor here :o)  - I was using Kubuntu hardy, and installed gnome with a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. I've been very happy with gnome for awhile now and would like to uninstall kde (I have kde 3 AND 4 installed...) - how can i uninstall kde the RIGHT way??
<MrKennie> Chris_Foster: compiz is not officially supported in 8.04
<Chris_Foster> I know, but I though someone might still have an idea
<MrKennie> Chris_Foster: I think there's a #compiz-fusion channel or something
<MrKennie> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Chris_Foster> okay, Ill look into that
<Chris_Foster> thanks
<MrKennie> ah there we go :)
<HorD> where i cant config auto-mount for my fat32 partitions?
<MrKennie> !removekde | tomahto
<ubottu> tomahto: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<tomahto> hmmm, debfoster sounds complicated! lol
<MrKennie> tomahto: there are some varying methods in the ubuntu forums too.
<peace> anyone has ati radeon ant kubuntu 64bit? :)
<tomahto> MrKennie: I've seen a lot of places just say sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop - but is that enough?
<MrKennie> tomahto: I'm afraid not
<tomahto> didn't think so :-/
<tomahto> *sigh*
<MrKennie> tomahto: I'm sure debfoster isn't that hard
<tomahto> MrKennie: no, but from what I can see it needs me to remember the names of all my favorite proggies - I'm sure to forget something lol
<tomahto> <-- paranoid
<MrKennie> tomahto: I guess you could find a core kde package and remove it.
<MrKennie> that should remove everything else that depends on it
<tomahto> that would be kubuntu-desktop
<tomahto> no?
<Dragnslcr> !puregnome | tomahto
<ubottu> tomahto: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<MrKennie> no, that's a meta package
<MrKennie> and there you go :)
<f|uke> is running KDE and Gnome at the same time too much of a mess?
<tomahto> it is in my menus :-/
<tomahto> and the mixing of things... it's kinda preventing me from learning gnome - I don't always know what's what
<f|uke> ahh. that sucks.
<peace> anyone has ati radeon ant kubuntu 64bit? :) my drivers works kind of but i still cant use compiz - windows freezes..slow stuff
<f|uke> Maybe I should have two seperate installs on my pc if I want to check out kubuntu
<c_minus_minus> So, I installed KUbuntu, but for some reason, I get no system sounds.  I can play audio just fine, and everything's all set in the KDE control center to play a sound if something happens, but I still get no system sounds.
<tomahto> f|uke: if it's just to check it out i'd go with a livecd
<f|uke> looking at a live cd isnt enough,.. I want to see how I can tweak it
<f|uke> Sparing 15 gigs for another OS is no problem
<f|uke> besides, having a backup OS is probably good in case one goes fubar
<tomahto> up to you - i THINK there's a way to install kuuntu and still keep the menus clean - but i'm not sure - check out psychocats maybe
<tomahto> oh poop
<tomahto> crapola
<tomahto> *sigh*
<tomahto> MrKennie: it worked fine - but it also uninstalled virtualbox :(
<f|uke> oh, nice, found a tutorial on running them side by side without the mess http://tinyurl.com/5xzaym  ..its a year old tho. hope its still valid
<steve__> test
<benbloom> are there any cups/smb print masters around?
<MrKennie> I'm no master but just ask.
<benbloom> k MrKennie here's my problem http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097961.0
<benbloom> oops, didn't mean to do that. MrKennie u read my post?
<MrKennie> benbloom: how did you install gutenprint?
<benbloom> dled the deb
<MrKennie> ok
<benbloom> for i86 64
<MrKennie> have you checked to make sure the ppd's have installed correctly?
<benbloom> not sure what's ppds?
<MrKennie> they are in /usr/share/ppd
<benbloom> k let me check
<MrKennie> PPD  ==  Postscript Printer Description
<benbloom> right. thx. figured it was _______Printer Driver or something ;)
<benbloom> output for ls /usr/share/ppd/:
<benbloom> 1-local-admin  cups-included  custom   ghostscript  hpijs         pxljr
<benbloom> 2-third-party  cups-pdf       foo2zjs  gutenprint   openprinting  splix
<MrKennie> don't paste here :)
<benbloom> k sorry
<benbloom> not really security breach but probably a pain for everyone else
<benbloom> I'mk getting this directory tree now
<MrKennie> ok, head to gutenprint
<benbloom> found the 595 entry
<MrKennie> have you restarted cupsd since installing btw?
<MrKennie> not sure if it is required, I said I was no master :)
<benbloom> do I want en.ppd.gz or sim-en.ppd.gz?
<benbloom> yeah I did cupsys restart which restarted cupsd
<MrKennie> benbloom: sorry, were you doing this via system settings?
<benbloom> i was. that was the prob
<benbloom> it's still not showing up there. but I found out how to add it now
<benbloom> just need to know
<MrKennie> have you tried seeing if cups will list it?
<benbloom> do I want en.ppd.gz or sim-en.ppd.gz?
<MrKennie> using http://localhost:631/
<benbloom> I've been away from *nix for several years (former OSX power user stuck on Winblowz machines)
<MrKennie> dont worry too much about those. I just wanted to see if they got installed in the right place.
<P3X-018> Everytime I want to remove KPDF it says that Kubuntu Desktop will also be removed, why is it that? Can't I only remove KPDF?
<MrKennie> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<MrKennie> benbloom: head to http://localhost:631/ in a browser and try to add a printer that way.
<P3X-018> MrKennie: So it doesn't remove the KDE Desktop?
<jussi01> P3X-018: no
<benbloom> yeah. I remember doing that a long time ago... thanks
<jussi01> P3X-018: think of it like this, kubuntu-desktop is just a dummy package that depends on everything in it, if you remove something it depends on, usually it goes.
<P3X-018> ok
<benbloom> MrKennie: what would be my URI with samba if Workgroup is MSHOME and Server is SERVER and Printer is Emily
<MrKennie> benbloom: iirc, smb://servername/printer should work.
<Ayabara> anyone know if there's a place I can get Dell's Ubuntu-ISOs?
<trenton_> Hello all. I'm trying to compile amarok2 from svn but i need libmysqld.a. Anyone know what package to install please?
<benbloom> MrKennie: still unsure if I want the simplified version or not
<MrKennie> benbloom: I guess you could experiment and see which works best for you.
<benbloom> thanks MrKennie. I'm now up and running. I knew there was a better way. Still not sure why the system prefs wasn't showing it.
<MrKennie> trenton_: libmysqlclient15-dev
<MrKennie> benbloom: np. I'm not sure either but I did stumble on a bug with kde printer manager but that was for gutsy and not sure if it's related to your problem.
<bluesceada> hey anyone can help howto connect to a cisco vpn with network-manager?
<bluesceada> so far i have to use a special script and config
<bluesceada> IPSec gateway 141.47.140.1
<bluesceada> eh?
<bluesceada> wrong paste...
<bluesceada> it's a commandline like this: /usr/sbin/vpnc --script /etc/vpnc/cisco-vpnc-script.vpn /etc/vpnc/hs.conf
<bluesceada> how can i use such with network-manager?
<bluesceada> :/
<benbloom> MrKennie: u are the man! Is that a bug in the system settings Printers section that should be submitted?
<trenton_> MrKennie: I tried that. Still getting the same error.
<MrKennie> benbloom: I think there a several duplicates of that bug.
<MrKennie> benbloom: I read in one that kde printer manager is old or something.
<MrKennie> trenton_: that's the only package that contains that file.
<trenton_> MrKennie: OK Thanks. If in doubt....restart =)
<MrKennie> trenton_: is this during configure or when compiling?
<bluesceada> hey cool already found out myself about the dispatcher scripts
<bluesceada> not as 100% good but nearly
<trenton_> MrKennie: Config
<MrKennie> trenton_: I would try configure --help and go through all the mysql options.
<benbloom> MrKennie: U think it's fixed in kde4?
<trenton_> MrKennie: It was compiling with mysql 5.? but I was told to update to 5.1
<MrKennie> trenton_: for what reason?
<trenton_> MrKennie: Amarok2 was not capatible
<trenton_> MrKennie: Amarok2 was not compatible
<MrKennie> benbloom: that I don't know because it has taken a "plug n play" approach and I've not yet seen a printer manager in it.
<MrKennie> trenton_: ah ok
<benbloom> plug n play is cool except I'm not sure how you would work it out with samba
<MrKennie> benbloom: I say that, I think I actually mean kubuntu intrepid :)
<MrKennie> benbloom: network printing configuration remains to be seen as far as I'm concerned.
<ign0ramus> hey all.  what's the name of the panel in KDE4?
<ign0ramus> i killed it to run kicker, but now i'd like to go back, but i don't know what it's called to run it again
<_2> #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> i think i need to insert a module to get sound working...   but i don't know which one.
<eriksen> what soundcart do u have ?
<eriksen> which
<eriksen> Realtek ?
<_2> eriksen i don't really know.   i think that box has ac97   maybe...
<eriksen> oka.. then 2sek
<_2> eriksen it's not a "default" *buntu btw
<eriksen> \-
<eriksen> _2 did u see my priv-msg ?
<_2> yes i was just looking at the page.  but this is not "HDA"
<eriksen> oka..
<eriksen> then i cant hlp u ;)
<eriksen> Gl m8
<peace> am...anyone can help me install ati drivers? :)
<favro> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peace> i tried this before but i havent succeeded.. :) so now im looking for a guidance.. :( i got freshly installed kubuntu again..dont want to ruin it in any way..
<carib909> Help with SAMBA and connecting to Vista please
<peace> can anyone at least tell me how to install kubuntu restricted extras?
<carib909> When I open my network application I get  an error message
<kiba> anybody know how to attach a session?
<carib909> I can ping both ways but cannot see from either computer
<ooglebutte> peace: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<peace> thanks ooglebutte because im tired of adept crashing because of java agreement.. :) i cant select ok in adept
<peace> do i need to logout - login after this?? P.s. i was needed to log out login after installing this konversation client so i can see it and use it via kmenu
<kiba> anybody plllllllllllllease tell how to attach a session?
<kiba> I want to attach a session of tty1 to my emulator
<ooglebutte> peace: not unless you need to restart X afaik
<peace> what do you mean attach? :)
<kiba> terminal emulator*
<carib909> Please help me connect to Vista box
<kiba> peace: I don't know..there is this program called dtach
<kiba> and my irssi client is in this tty1 thingie
<kiba> I thought I might be able to use dtach to see tty1 from the comfort of my terminal emulator
<peace> i have no idea how to help..maybe you dont need that program that much :)
<fritz_> hi all. do you know any channel about apache or/and myphpadmin configuration?
<Under_Wraps> hi fritz_
<Under_Wraps> idk :(
<Denise> I'll crush you
<ooglebutte> feeling a little pre-menstral there Denise ?
<Denise> would surprised me
<Denise> surprise
<Denise> I m in pain
<Denise> thats all
<peace> im trying this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide but im stuck at one step..anyone want to help? :)
<mats> how do I change my hostmask?
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi.
<Alan_Lockwood> Do you know if Kubuntu 8.10 BETA is dangerous for hardware?
<Dragnslcr> I'd hope not
<Denise> yes
<radovich> peace: what is the problem?
<peace> i dont know..
<Denise> it can broke ur keyboard
<Dragnslcr> It would take some pretty impressive coding to damage hardware
<radovich> peace: what step is that?
<Dragnslcr> !ops | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<nixternal> umm, did I miss something here?
<LjL> Denise: this is a support channel, would you mind trying to stick to support questions/answers rather than "being funny"?
<Dragnslcr> Just Denise spouting random garbage. Been happening for a couple weeks now
<nixternal> I thought it was funny...support or not, that was funny!
<nixternal> then again, I am drunk, so what do I know
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<LjL> nixternal, back into your corner then
 * nixternal goes back into his corner
<roots_> hey there
<compilerwriter> !version > compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter, please see my private message
<LjL> Denise: i see, as a matter of fact, you've already had a couple of warnings about your behavior in both #kubuntu and #ubuntu. well, this is the last one you'll get.
<ubuntu> Hello! "modprobe sha256" leads to "Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device". Can anybody help me?
<peace> em..thanks to..i forgot whoome
<tanner__> really dumb question...can anyone tell me where i can go to find out what thingsa like ubuntu "gutsy Gibbon" and stuff means?
<kiba_> hello
<roots_> hey
<ooglebutte> tanner__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ - lists all the releases by name - that is what gutsy gibbon is
<Zakihashi> Got a question about, gfx drivers, and resolutions
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: you can just ask away in here :)
<Zakihashi> Is there anyway to get 1920x1200 resolution in Kubuntu?
<roots_> mmm same problem
<ooglebutte> only if your monitor supports it
<Zakihashi> And I got no ide if my drivers are installed, as it says  vesa
<Zakihashi> It support it
<ooglebutte> vesa is the failsafe driver that is used
<zerothi1> why does  kill -kill `pgrep firefox` work from the command line but not as a command in a launcher?
<Tamagotono> Zakihashi: try 'xrandr -s 1920x1200'
<ooglebutte> I kill frefox-bin
<ooglebutte> *firefox-bin
<zerothi1> ﻿ooglebutte: from a launcher?
<ooglebutte> zerothi1: no as a command - killing firefox doesn't work here
<ooglebutte> I have to kill firefox-bin
<Zakihashi> I found the place where I can change the resolution, but highest I can get is 1600x1200, but that looks wierd on my screen
<Zakihashi> I get 1920x1200 in Vista, and Ubuntu, anyway I can make it show up on the list in Kubuntu? Also looking for my card in the place where I can change card, but it only got up to Geforce 8 series, and I got 9
<aecioghost> hola
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: what did you do in ubuntu to get the right resolution?
<Zakihashi> It was there after I installed
<Zakihashi> so, nothing
<aecioghost> alguien habla español
<aecioghost> speak spanish
<ooglebutte> are they the same versions ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ooglebutte> !es | aecioghost
<ubottu> aecioghost: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zakihashi> yeah, ubuntu and kubuntu versions are the same
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<aecioghost> hpña
<aecioghost> hola
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: I would edit xorg.conf so it used the nv driver and then logout/in
<Zakihashi> Ok, ill try that
<Zakihashi> All I got to do is change kbd to nv?
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: did you try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ooglebutte> it does bugger all now - that's why I edit the file
<Zakihashi> No
<ooglebutte> where it says vesa in the file change vesa to nv
<ooglebutte> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zakihashi> Nothing called vesa there
<ooglebutte> what file are you editing? - and the command to open it please
<Zakihashi> I just browsed to the area, and open it in kate
<Zakihashi> xorg.conf
<joshuajtl> arrgh can anyone help me out with virtualbox, (non ose) I'm trying to boot an iso image to install the machine.. but i get fatal no bootable mediem found. system halted
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: you need admin rights - try alt++F2 and type   kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joshuajtl> maybe i need to logout before i'm added to the vxboxusers group
<ooglebutte> type   group   to check
<Zakihashi> Yeah, thats the file I was looking at
<Zakihashi> no vesa or nvidia or anything like it
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: can you paste it?
<ooglebutte> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Zakihashi> I guess the closest is
<Zakihashi> Section "Device"
<Zakihashi> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Zakihashi> 	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<Zakihashi> EndSection
<Zakihashi> All of the file?
<Zakihashi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54028/
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: under the line Identifier "Configured Video Device" add a new line   Driver    "nv"
<ooglebutte> Zakihashi: you need admin rights - try alt++F2 and type   kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zakihashi> Ok
<Zakihashi> So now I try to log in and out agian?
<ooglebutte> yep
<yad> hi
<yad> i need help
<yad> i cant change  my screen size?
<ooglebutte> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zakihashi> Ehm... now my options is downed to 640x480 and 800x600 but it still runs at 1600x1200
<ooglebutte> what does   xrandr   in konsole return?
<ooglebutte> zakihashi: ^
<zakihashi> ooglebutte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54031/
<yad> sorry but im really new at this
<yad> i dont understand
<yad> i have kubuntu but i dont find the menus u want me to find
<ooglebutte> zakihashi:  To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - do this we might not have restarted the xserver
<zakihashi> ok, ill try
<biocom> buenas noches
<yad> hello
<biocom> hola yad
<yad> I am totally new at this and i need to get some help with changing my screen size
<yad> ? no one
<Under_Wraps> yad__: have a look in your System Settings
<yad__> hi how do i get youtube to wwwwork
<Tamagotono> yad__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Astral_Projectio> guys, which package contains font configuration tool (that is started with kcmshell fonts)?
<yad__> tamagotono where do i type it
<Tamagotono> <alt>+<f2> then type konsole.  This will open up a console where you can type the previous command.
<yad__> Yeah! thanks
<Astral_Projectio> anyone?
<yad__> and one more question. the adept manager dont download the uppdates automaticly? why?
<Tamagotono> just the way it is designed.  no need to do download updates if you have already done so recently.
<yad__> and an embarrasing question  how do i press ok in the console  at the  info text from sun
<Tamagotono> use the <tab> key to highlight it then press <enter>
<yad__> hehe thanks
<Tamagotono> np
<yad__> i see that this is learning how to use cpu all over again
<yad__> but i like it so far
<Tamagotono> it is well worth the effort.
<zakihashi> ooglebutte: Still only got 640x480 and 800x600 as an option. But still running in 1600x1200
#kubuntu 2008-10-05
<yad__> but i still will have to download flash yeah?
<Denise> yes
<Tamagotono> I believe the kubuntu-restricted-extras contains the flash package.  I'll doublecheck...
<LordCrc> hi, just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, and i'm having some problems viewing regular xvid avi files. The included Dragon player wouldnt work at all, while after some tinkering kmplayer would play locally but not over network. What's the solution for streaming avi from samba shares?
<Tamagotono> yad__: I just checked and YES, it is in the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.  You may need to restart your browser for it to start working.
<shprot> can somebady help me to upgrade kubuntu?
<Tamagotono> shprot: what are you upgrading from?
<shprot> from adept_manager
<Tamagotono> shprot: I was referring to ubuntu, xubuntu, windows, previous version of kubuntu, etc.
<shprot> previous version of kubuntu (hardy)
<Tamagotono> are you just wanting to get Hardy up-to-date or are you wanting to upgrade to Intrepid Beta?
<shprot> sorry, my English is very bad
<shprot> I try to upgrade to Intrepid Beta
<shprot> adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<sorush20> hi I love kubuntu four
<sorush20> I want to donate where do I go.. prefer papal
<Denise> lol
<Denise> u can go on my website
<Denise> its not a word
<MrKennie> I'm not sure you can donate financially is it were, it is backed commercially
<Tamagotono> shprot: I am not going to be of much help with this.  I did a fresh install of Intrepid and am not aware of issues relating to upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid.  I recommend asking on #ubuntu+1 they should be able to help better than I.
<shprot> thanks
<Tamagotono> sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<sorush20> guys my time in kde is not updating
<sorush20> any help?
<Tamagotono> sorush20: are you trying to update through the terminal or adept?
<sorush20> I have updated but now the time is not working
<sorush20> any help?
<sorush20> update time from server is not working
<sorush20> has adept been replaced by some thing cause it seemes to have been removed after upgrade
<MrKennie> sorush20: adept shouldn't have gone anywhere
 * foo slaps ubuntu 
<foo> What kind of a nick is that?
<foo> It should be kubuntu :)
<sorush20> foo: adept-manager
<sorush20> is gone
<ubuntu> ne1 know how to animate the windows movement behavior in kubuntu? need compiz??
<yad__> HI How do i change  the picture size in kaffeine
<Denise> morning coffee
<ubuntu> ne1 know how to animate the windows movement behavior in kubuntu? need compiz??
<MrKennie> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> thnx
 * MrKennie blinks
<yad__> how do you mount images in kubuntu
<stdin> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jcarlin6> help
<MrKennie> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrKennie> oops
<MrKennie> jcarlin6: what's up?
<jcarlin6> i am trying to install a tar.gz file
<jcarlin6> and can't figure it out
<MrKennie> jcarlin6: what is it exactly?
<jcarlin6> it's airstrike but not the one off adept
<jcarlin6> i'll give you the link
<jcarlin6> http://icculus.org/airstrike/
<MrKennie> first off you need to unpack it
<jcarlin6> i downloaded the linux version this is a little bit newer than the adept version
<jcarlin6> okay did that
<MrKennie> OK, if you change to the directory it created do you see a readme file or install?
<jcarlin6> yes i see both
<MrKennie> jcarlin6: ok, first thing is to read the readme
<MrKennie> readme, and/or install should tell you everything you need to know to install it
<jcarlin6> okay now the install?
<MrKennie> read the install file yes
<MrKennie> follow it carefully especially if you have to compile it first
<jcarlin6> were are the programs adept installs located?
<MrKennie> depends
<joseph> is it possible to make dolphin's window contents transparent?
<jcarlin6> thanks mrKennie bye
<MrKennie> jcarlin6: there's no Program Files or Applications folder in Linux.
<MrKennie> your welcome.
<MrKennie> you're*
<jcarlin6> so were is it stored then?
<MrKennie> jcarlin6: programs tend to be seperated in to libraries and executables. the libs generall go in /usr/lib and execuables in /usr/bin but it really depends on the program
<jcarlin6> alrights thx bye
<yad__> hi i downloaded gcdemu but how do i install it
<MrKennie> yad__: you will need to extract it and read the included instructions.
<yad__> yeah but i didnt understand anything of the instalation file
<Naomarik> how do I change compiz's resize window from alt-middle click to alt-rightclick?
<MrKennie> yad__: what don't you understand?
<yad__> it says that  i should run
<yad__>  The `configure' shell script attempts to guess correct values for
<yad__> various system-dependent variables used during compilation.  It uses
<yad__> those values to create a `Makefile' in each directory of the package.
<yad__> It may also create one or more `.h' files containing system-dependent
<yad__> definitions.  Finally, it creates a shell script `config.status' that
<yad__> you can run in the future to recreate the current configuration, and a
<yad__> file `config.log' containing compiler output (useful mainly for
<yad__> debugging `configure').
<MrKennie> yad__: whoa stop
<MrKennie> yad__: open konsole
<yad__> sorry
<yad__> yes
<MrKennie> yad__: it's OK, jsut don't paste in here :)
<MrKennie> actually, easier still, Do you have dolphin open?
<Naomarik> mr kennie how do I change my windows manager from compiz to kwin upon start up?
<yad__> yes
<MrKennie> yad__: go into that directory you extracted the file to
<MrKennie> if not already
<MrKennie> !compiz | Naomarik
<ubottu> Naomarik: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<yad__> iḿ there :)
<MrKennie> yad__: go to tools -> open terminal
<MrKennie> at the top
<yad__> yea
<MrKennie> yad__: you will at least need the build-essential stuff installed to do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yad__> sorry?
<MrKennie> type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yad__> yeah i think its installing now
<Naomarik> Mr kennie: still can't find anyone to help me. I installed compiz via desktop-effects and I'm having trouble trying to make kwin my default windows manager
<Naomarik> oh n/m just got 3 replies on #ubuntu ;)
<MrKennie> Naomarik: even disabling it from desktop effects?
<yad__> is the program installed now?
<MrKennie> yad__: if you got no errors and you got your prompt back then yes
<Naomarik> mrKennie: disabling it makes KDE load only a cursor wiht a black screen
<Naomarik> nothing happens
<Naomarik> so I have to enable it
<MrKennie> Naomarik: I had that problem, I had to just remove compiz
<yad__> mrkennie i dont find the program in any menus?
<Naomarik> ah.. I would rather keep compiz but load kwin by default
<MrKennie> yad__: in the same terminal you need to type ./configure
<Naomarik> but on another  note, do you know how to change compiz resize window from alt-middle button to alt-right click as kwin default?
<MrKennie> yad__: you will not get anything added to your menu with build-essential, it's just a bunch of development tools and headers to compile things from source etc
<yad__> yes and says configure: error: gnome-doc-utils >0.3.2 not found
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: to change between compiz and kwin, have you tried fusion-icon?  it puts a handy icon in your tray to easly switch between them.
<Naomarik> yeah that's the only way i've been able to swtich
<Naomarik> but i'd like to load Kwin as default ;(
<MrKennie> yad__: you will need to install that.
<MrKennie> yad__: compiling programs from source can be a nightmare. Does the readme file mention what it depends on?
<MrKennie> yad__: that is, it can be a nightmare if you've never done it before.
<yad__> Im sorry im so new with this
<yad__> i only want a program that works like deamon tools
<MrKennie> no need to be sorry
<MrKennie> well, type sudo apt-get install gnome-doc-utils and then type ./configure again
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: It's not pretty but, you could make a quick script with the line 'kwin --replace' in it and place it in your .kde/Autostart/ directory
<MrKennie> yad__: it will be a trial and error process until configure completes successfully.
<Naomarik> Tamagotono: I ran kwin --replace in terminal and got a blank screen ;/
<yad__> yeah i can see that :) it says thee same thing again
<yad__> maybee i should install a software  thats easyier to instal
<MrKennie> how old is that program you are trying to compile?
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: Now I understand your problem.  That makes it much more difficult.
<MrKennie> yad__: and yes, I think that might be an idea.
<MrKennie> yad__: I think you need to get yourself familiar with the command line too.
<Naomarik> Tamagotono: seems like after installing compiz via desktop-effects I can't successfully boot into KDE without using compiz
<MrKennie> yad__: it's not really that hard once you learn the basics
<yad__> hehe now it seems like i never will
<yad__> do oyu have a tip of a program likee deamon tools
<MrKennie> I'm sure there's something in kubuntu already
<Naomarik> Tamagotono: there's a file called 25-enable-compiz in /etc/X11/Xsession.d that does export KDEWM="/usr/bin/compiz"
<MrKennie> yad__: what is it you're trying to acheive anyway?
<MrKennie> yad__: mount an iso?
<Naomarik> if this line doesn't execute, i get a blank screen with a cursor
<MrKennie> yad__: I've read Kiso is a good tool.
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: Not sure if it'll work but you could try to modify that file to point to /usr/bin/kwin
<yad__> ok i only need it for dvd movies that are in iso files
<MrKennie> yad__: install kiso, it should be able to read them.
<Tamagotono> !tell yad__ about iso
<ubottu> yad__, please see my private message
<yad__> yeah the other program most have been old because i didnt find it in the add or remove program
<Naomarik> anyone familiar with setting up multiple monitors? when I maximize it goes on both monitors instead of one
<zerothis> ﻿./configure "error: could not detect required GTK >= 2.4". how do i fix this? I think I need the gtk development libraries, how do I get those?
<MrKennie> zerothis: you probably want libgtk2.0-dev
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: what video card are you running?  I have a dual monitor setup with Nvidia 7600
<Naomarik> yeah nvidia
<Naomarik> 8600M GT
<Naomarik> i managed to get the drivers to wokr
<Naomarik> and i can extend my display
<Naomarik> but maximizing a window goes to both
<Tamagotono> use the nvidia-configuration tool to configure your dual monitor setup.  Works great!
<Naomarik> you mean nvidia-settings
<Tamagotono> Thats the one.  Sorry, I am not at home where that computer is.
<zerothis> MrKennie: attemting to install ﻿libgtk2.0-dev results in "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Naomarik> yeah that's what i use to extend the display
<MrKennie> zerothis: do you have adept open?
<Naomarik> but i can't make it maximise to 1 window
<zerothis> no, I do not have any package managers open
<zerothis> wait, let me kill them to be sure
<Naomarik> any idea what this does     Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<Naomarik> not sure whether that's enabling or disabling it
<MrKennie> disabled xinerama
<MrKennie> disables
<Naomarik> yeah that's what it should be i would think
<Naomarik> i'm using twinview mode
<Tamagotono> there is an option to configure xinerama or twinview (I think.. poor memory :) )  whichever one you are using is the wrong one to get it to expand to one monitor only.
<Naomarik> baiscally all i'm doing is enabling my second monitor to twinview mode and absolute positioning them to how they are in real life but it extends the taskbar and windows across both
<zerothis> ah, apt was apparently running. the lib installed fine
<yad__> mr kennie you solved my problem! thanks
<MrKennie> yad__: np
<mojosan`> hello
<Naomarik> hallo
<DarkShinigami> hello
<Naomarik> anyone using 8.10?
<Tamagotono> I am
<Naomarik> what's that "Desktop" thing that appears with the note program by default?
<Naomarik> mouseovers on folders in it are pretty unresponsive and launching things from it are slow as well
<Naomarik> but figure out my xorg.conf yet?
<Tamagotono> I think you are talking about the notes plasmoid.  and I don't see anything wrong with your Xorg.conf
<Naomarik> hmm
<Naomarik> yeah there's the notes one
<Naomarik> and the other one
<Naomarik> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/8.10-upgrade/upgrade3-wee.png
<Naomarik> you can see all the icons in there
<Naomarik> it's basically a window of ~/Desktop
<Naomarik> not sure why but doesn't seem be so responsive to me
<Naomarik> oh
<Naomarik> seems i hvae something taking 100% cpu called obex-data-serv
<Naomarik> that might be why
<Tamagotono> that would explain it!  I think that process is used for transferring files via bluetooth
<Naomarik> bluetooth is what i thought too
<Naomarik> and i can't kill the process
<Naomarik> lol
<Tamagotono> try ' sudo hciconfig hci0 down ' to disable bluetooth and see if the process dies.
<Naomarik> okay what's a "zombie process" i just logged on root on another tty and it told me there's one running
<Naomarik> still running
<Naomarik> after issuing that command
<Tamagotono> but is it still using 100% cpu?
<abdoupirat> hello friend
<Naomarik> yeah!
<Naomarik> it is
<dr_willis> i dident think it was possible to kill a zombie process.. its a process that died.. but dident die properly
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: try 'kill -9' then the pid of the zombie
<Naomarik> aye i just got that advice from #ubuntu
<Naomarik> and it worked
<Naomarik> what's the -9 switch do?
<dr_willis> Kill with EXTREME prejudice
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> one rarely needs to use -9
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<Tamagotono> crude but effective...
<dr_willis> To remove zombies from a system, the SIGCHLD signal can be sent to the parent manually, using the kill command. If the parent process still refuses to reap the zombie, the next step would be to remove the parent process. When a process loses its parent, init becomes its new parent. Init periodically executes the wait system call to reap any zombies with init as parent.
<Naomarik> how do i know which process is the zombie
<Tamagotono> use 'top' and under the status (S) heading it will be R for running, S for sleeping or Z for zombie
<dr_willis> Zombies can be identified in the output from the Unix ps command by the presence of a "Z" in the STAT column.
<dr_willis> From that wiki page. :)
<Naomarik> the zombie process says ccsm <defunct>
<Naomarik> alright going to restart x and see if my xorg.conf works
<b0nn> Hi all, I get the following error when I run apt-get update:
<b0nn> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<b0nn> How do I fix0r it?
<b0nn> I ran wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update, but no fix
<b0nn> er, it didnt fix
<Naomarik> ok it didn't work
<Naomarik> Tamagotono: mind taking a look at my log?
<Tamagotono> send it to pastbin and I'll look
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_willis> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
 * dr_willis reads more...
<Naomarik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54072/
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Naomarik> seems that rgb thing is causing a problem
<b0nn> dr_willis: that seems to have done the trick, thanks
<dr_willis> b0nn,  all i did was read the directions at the medibuntu site. :)
<dr_willis> not sure where you got your command from.. i see no mentionof it at that site.
<dr_willis> Not sure what  medibuntu-keyring   does either. :)
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: the xorg.conf you posted earlier did not have that line.  Where did it come from?  Can you paste that copy of xorg.conf please
<Naomarik> yeah
<Naomarik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54074/
<Naomarik> and there is no RGB thing in that directory
<anton> Hey how do i install Kubuntu desklist from the konsole?
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: is the xorg.conf you just posted, the one that you used when X failed to start?
<b0nn> dr_willis: from the ubuntu forums
<b0nn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5031032
<dr_willis> b0nn,  i would guess that post was out of date with what the medibuntu repo does
<Naomarik> aye Tamagotono
<Naomarik> taht one is linked to the log
<anton> Actually..how do I install Kopete desklist? Doesn't really need to be from the konsole
<Naomarik> wait this one is
<Naomarik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54063/
<Naomarik> the previous one i linked you
<Naomarik> it has the rgbpath
<Naomarik> the other one is similar but the screens don't have 'absolute positioning' on
<Naomarik> it also failed on me.
<b0nn> Im still unable to upgrade kde for some reason
<b0nn> I get "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kde-icons-oxygen 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1
<Tamagotono> they are failing because X is picky and will crash if there is any problem with your xorg.conf file.  Delete or comment out lines 8,9,and 10 then try again.  If it crashes paste your Xorg.0.conf
<b0nn> for several packages
<Naomarik> aite
<anton> I'm willing to make love to the person who tells me how to install kopete desklist plugin
<Naomarik> restarting x
<Naomarik> okay it kinda worked
<Naomarik> but on my second display
<Naomarik> you know how when windows 98 and lower used to failt o refresh the screen so when you moved a window it drew a million times?
<dr_willis> Yes. :)
<Naomarik> yeah
<Naomarik> that's what my 2nd display is doing
<dr_willis> i even see that under vista
<Naomarik> i ahven't seen it in vista :)
<anton> Anyone knows how to install kopete desklist plugin?
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: not sure what to tell you.  I don't see anything odd in your config.
<Tamagotono> Just wondering... when you maximise a  window does it expand to 1 or both screens?
<Naomarik> lemme see
<Naomarik> one screen ;)
<Naomarik> and taskbar is on one screen
<Tamagotono> half way there!  :)
<Naomarik> well
<Naomarik> hehe
<Naomarik> suppose so ;)
<Naomarik> too bad i can't do this on the fly though like windows
<ShadowBelmolve> hello, i'm new in kde, i'm using superkaramba and the widgets have a black background =[, is any config?
<Tamagotono> Naomarik: I have to get going, I have to turn over to the night shift.  I'll be home in about 1.5 to 2 hours and will email you my xorg.conf file then.
<Naomarik> alrighty thx for helping me Tamagotono
<Tamagotono> np
<anton> How do I install desklist plugin using the konsole?
<brad_> hello
<brad_> i need some help on the combiz
<brad_> anyone interested in helping
<falieson1> I'm looking for a good music visualizer, like iTunes 8.0 has but for linux of course!
<brad_> desktop cube
<brad_> anyone know how to initiate the cube so it is 3 dimensional
<brad_> using the control alt arrow right keys
<brad_> and arrow down
<brad_> ect...
<brad_> cannot get the screen to 3 dimensionalize like i see it int he book
<Naomarik> okay new problem, kwin completely doesn't work
<brad_> can anyone even see my question
<brad_> or is everyone ignoring me
<anton> Are you talkin about lifting the active windows brad_?
<brad_> in the ubuntu book it shows the desktop 3d
<brad_> i want mine to look like that
<b0nn> I get a whole lot of 404's when I try to upgrade kde5libs
<b0nn> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main
<b0nn> ^there
<anton> You got a link to that book?
<b0nn> any ideas?
<brad_> in advanced desktop settings
<brad_> turning on the 3d cube
<anton> Ah
<brad_> its all on and installed but i dont seem to have the 3 dim desktop appearance i see int he book
<anton> If you have the settings shouldn't you just click the box then choose whatever keys you want to initilize it with?
<brad_> yes
<brad_> and i cannot seem to get it to actually 3d for some reason
<anton> Weird.. You got the drivers all figured out etc?
<brad_> the control alt right arrow key will actually flip the cube
<brad_> but i want it to minimize and view the screen as a 3d cube
<brad_> am i making any sense
<brad_> maybe not
<brad_> sorry
<anton> hahaha
<anton> No its cool
<anton> You got a scroller on your mouse yeah?
<brad_> i justed install ubuntu on a wim
<anton> Between the two clickers?
<brad_> and i love it
<brad_> yes
<anton> Hold that one down and then drag your mouse sideways
<brad_> oh the scroller is a touch and built in to the touch
<brad_> probably have to get an external mouse
<anton> Well I think that's the standard choice for that but you can change it somehow..
<anton> To tell you the truth im a newb
<anton> haha
<anton> brb ciggarett
<brad_> me to
<brad_> i probably dont have the touch mouse driver installed correctly
<brad_> that would be my guess
<brad_> anyone my sata hard drive failed on this dell inspiron 1420
<brad_> under warratny
<brad_> so i grabbed another and installed ubuntu while waiting
<brad_> this is the coolest o.s. ever
<brad_> i don't want to go back to win vista
<brad_> anton
<brad_> you there still
<brad_> okay
<brad_> im talking to myself so ill go
<brad_> later all
<anton> haha
<anton> wait brad
<anton> i there?
<anton> weeak
<anton> well
<anton> night all
<zohaib1020> can someone help me?
<zohaib1020> anyone?
<zohaib1020> can anyone help me?
<zohaib1020> my whole partition is messed up atm and i need to find a way to recover my data
<Naomarik> try #ubuntu more active there atm
<zohaib1020> ok
<xjohnthomasx2> can anyone help me with my crossover cat5e cable/network setup??? i have the cable in. i set the ip's and same netmask. i had it working an hour ago. now it just says "ntwork unreachable", and i have no idea whyyyy?????
<dr_willis> double check the settings..  see if they can even ping each other?
<K> hola a todos
<falieson1> using apt-get how do I know what version its installing?
<zohaib1020> it installs the latest
<falieson1> right, but how do I know what version that is? my make file says I don't have at least a certain version of libpulse but apt-get install libpulse0 says I have the latest version
<zerothis> ﻿I'm getting an odd behavior with fullscreen games. a "fullscreen" swtiches back to a window that immediately moves from centered to aligning to the upper left corner of the desktop. Xmoto in an example that does this. Other game will minimize immediately, clicking on the window list brings it up then it minimizes again Alt+Tab does the same. Armegetron is an example.
<zohaib1020> not sure exactly with apt-get but you can use adept
<blueswarrior> Hi every one
<blueswarrior> I was hoping some one could tell me if it's possible to shares between two kubuntu machines using samba.
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,  yes its easiall done
<dr_willis> but btween 2 linux boxs - nfs may be a better answer
<blueswarrior> I was hoping for a gui solution.   I'm still getting used to the command line.  I just need to transfer a few files before I give one of my systems to my mother in law.
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,   easy way to transfer a few files is to use ssh/scp
<dr_willis> http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php
<dr_willis> install ssh on both machines,    take note of the ip of the remote machine.
<dr_willis> the kde file manager can also supply a ssh/scp front end.. but i forget the way to do it. (not on liniux rigth now)
<blueswarrior> I'll try to find the front end.
<dr_willis> scp foobar.txt your_username@ip.of.remote.box:/some/remote/directory
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> ssh/scp is worth learning.
<blueswarrior> is it called kssh?
<dr_willis> KDE’s fish:// protocol abstraction for accessing others systems via ssh is designed to handle situations like this.
<dr_willis> that woul;d be a front end to ssh. :) kde has the 'fish://' kioslave that lets it access a remote box via ssh.
<chrisruls00> does anyone know if it is possible to connect to google talk with kopete? Usually I don't use it but my dad is away and google is the only one that works where he is for some reason.
<dr_willis> fish://server-hostname:port/path.
<blueswarrior> I've come a long way since I went 100% linux but I still have much to learn.   hehe I was hoping for a quick  "click this, click that, drag and drop, and wallah! all done!"
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,  kde's fish: is such a thing.
<dr_willis> I just dont rember how to make it see the initial network/location
<Naomarik> alright... anyone know how I can completely reinstall kwin or make it default?
<dr_willis> other then typing in fish://ip.number.of.box
<dr_willis> Naomarik,  how did you make it the non-default?
<Naomarik> compiz ruined my life :9
<dr_willis> Naomarik,  let me guess.. you removed compiz..
<Naomarik> i installed desktop-manager, then installed compiz via that
<dr_willis> and now kde wont start right
<blueswarrior> is it called kfish for kde?
<Naomarik> no.. if I remove it, i can't boot into kde
<Naomarik> kde only works with compiz now
<Naomarik> kwin doesn't work at all
<blueswarrior> I see fish and kfish in adept right now
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,  No no no.. In the konqueror file manager, address bar, You use              fish://ip.number.of.box
<Naomarik> i get blackscreen with cursor with kwin
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,  its allready a built in feature of the file manager
<dr_willis> Naomarik,  Hmm.. kwin --replace , dosent replace compiz?
<Naomarik> doing that give sme the blackscreeen i just said
<Naomarik> it's like kwin hates me completely
<dr_willis> Naomarik,  try making a new user, see if it works for them.
<Naomarik> maybe it hates my xorg.conf cause ti works with a failsafe xorg
<blueswarrior> lol  kfish is an aquarium thing
<Naomarik> good idea
<dr_willis> failsafe xorg.conf - would most likely disable compiz   - due to not having the proper 3d drivers used
<Naomarik> yeah it does
<Naomarik> but it does let me use kwin
<Naomarik> it's like when i use kwin it doesn't render anything
<Naomarik> if i move my cursor
<dr_willis> kwin --replace is supposed to tell compiz to exit.
<Naomarik> it changes depending on what it's over
<blueswarrior> dr willis...  what command do i use to get the ip number of the machine?
<Naomarik> like if it's over a window border i get the resize cursor
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,  i would go look at the remote machine, and try the ifconfig command in a terminal
<Naomarik> dr_willis: it does but it ends up just giving me black screen ;/
<Naomarik> i'll make new user now and see
<blueswarrior> better yet.. anyone know of a site where all the linux commands are listed one easy page?
<dr_willis> Naomarik,  there is a    ~/.config/compiz(
<dr_willis> blueswarrior,  there is no such list as 'all of the linux commands' it all deopends oin what you have installed
<dr_willis> there are dozens of shell tutorial sites that cover most of them
<dr_willis> if you want to see 'every' command,, hit the tab key a few times in a terminal. :)
<dr_willis> willis@black:~/.config/compiz(0 Mb)$
<dr_willis> Display all 2112 possibilities? (y or n)
<dr_willis> seems i have 2112 commands in my current Path. :)
<blueswarrior> hehe no...  don't have enough time...
<blueswarrior> any site where I can get a list of the most commonly used?
<dr_willis> Command line tutorial sites  might.
<Naomarik> dr_willis: any wya to clone a user making a new one? like copying all the groups he belongs to
<dr_willis> http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/quickrefs.htm
<dr_willis> Naomarik,  as root user, cp the whole dir over. then chown the files to be owned by the new user.. but not sure about the groups..
<dr_willis> Naomarik,    its very likely that removing that .config/comiz directory - may fix the problem
<dr_willis> depending on what other things you did with compiz. :)
<Naomarik> really
<Naomarik> i'll cp it over to ~/ :)
<dr_willis> why not just rename it. thus disabling compiz. (i think) and logout/back in and see
<blueswarrior> thanks dr willis...   I also found http://linuxcommand.org
<dr_willis> Im not a compis expert however.
<dr_willis> http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/UNIX%20commands%20reference%20card.pdf
<Naomarik> dr_willis: why isn't rm -R compiz working
<Naomarik> no error or anything ;/
<Naomarik> directory stays there
<dr_willis> check who the owner is, and normally you use rm -rf to remove a directory.
<dr_willis> or rmdir for a empty dir
<dr_willis> http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/Bash%20Quick%20Reference.pdf
<Naomarik> i used sudo too didn't work
<Naomarik> weird
<Naomarik> maybe it's in use?
<dr_willis> shouldent matter
<Naomarik> anyway  if ic an tell if a file is locked?
<Naomarik> yeah rmdir doesn't work cause it's not empty
<dr_willis> fish://ip.number.of.box
<dr_willis> oops
<Naomarik> i just moved it
<dr_willis>  rm -rf .config/compiz/
<dr_willis> worked for me
<Naomarik> i had to move it to another directory then sudo remove it
<Naomarik> and it worked
<Naomarik> hehe
<dr_willis> wow ... http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/indexe.html has a lot of neat stuff.. :)
<dr_willis> a site to definatly bookmark
<hugo__> hola
<blueswarrior> hehe I think I might throw in the towel for now and just copy everything to cd's.  no matter how I slice it.. I have a steep learning curve to get through on file sharing in Linux.
<blueswarrior> something tells me this should be much more straight forward..  but then again I'm not a programmer/developer.
<lordcrc> hi
<blueswarrior> Hi
<lordcrc> i'm trying to view a folder in a samba share in konq, using smb://, and it just doesnt compute
<lordcrc> is it because the folder contains a ø? works fine when i access it from windows (server is a freenas box)
<dr_willis> can you view other direcories without that special character?
<lordcrc> yeah
<dr_willis> try renaming that directory and removing that special char..
<lordcrc> it doesnt have the folder icon either, even though it certain is a folder (and acts that way in windows)
<dr_willis> its possible that char is the issue.
<lordcrc> hmm
<dr_willis> but i just use american/normal characters.. so never  had any of this kind of issues
<lordcrc> yeah, that seems to be a common occurance :P (i just bought some software which used my creditcard name as username, and fails to authenticate for what i suspect is the exact same reason, my name contains ø)
<dr_willis> I dont even have an  ø  on my keyboard. :)
<dr_willis> Hellø
<dr_willis> :)
<lordcrc> id have to ssh into the freenas box then, bah, tedious! :D
<lordcrc> heh
<dr_willis> I often use winscp to transfer files to/from windows/linux machines
<dr_willis> ive noticed that samba/shares on linux box's can confufse windows machines with the  different naming rules/limits
<dr_willis> Like a share with directories - called 'Data' and 'data'
<lordcrc> comes up as ? when i list it through ssh on the freenas box :D
<lordcrc> ah
<onemorevoice> anyone know what the command is to choose new video drivers?  I tried rebuilding xorg but all it appears to do is reconfigure my keyboard
<lordcrc> also, is the easiest way to un-remix this 8.04 install to just reinstall?
<lordcrc> renaming the folder sorta worked
<lordcrc> now it complains that all the files inside containing special chars does not exist :)
<dr_willis> unmix ?
<lordcrc> yeah im running the kde4 thingy
<lordcrc> i think i wanna try kde3, see if it got less twitches
<lordcrc> ah wait i think i need to enable utf-8 somewhere somehow
<dr_willis> Yep. sounds like a utf-8 sort of issue to me
<naknomik> Hi I'm using Kubuntu with KDE 4.1 and I want to map the Windows key on my keyboard to the 'K' menu, how do I do that?
<dr_willis> ive seen that askeed befor naknomik  :) i just dont rember the answer.
<dr_willis> I use the windows key as my 'super' key - so i would not want to do such a thing
<naknomik> dr_willis: what is super key?
<lordcrc> it maks you feel super!
<lordcrc> :D
<naknomik> I tried the keyboard shortcuts, but could not figure out.
<dr_willis> the 'actual' name for the windows key. :)
<dr_willis> Theres some keyboard shortcut to pop up the K menu..
<lordcrc> dr_willis: when i tabcomplete the name of the folder over ssh, i get \370 instead of the ø, but it displays as ? :)
<naknomik> dr_willis: the existing shortcut is Ctrl-F1
<dr_willis> Its Alt-F1 here nak.
<naknomik> Is there a way to make the task manager use two rows when the panel (or whatever the new name is) bigger?
<naknomik> dr_willis: aah! yeah, sorry typed wrong, it is Alt-F1 here too.
<dr_willis> You may want to clarify that you are using KDE4. :)
<dr_willis> Not sure thats doable in kde4 at this time
<lordcrc> dr_willis: interesting, if i use smbclient, i get the ø, and i can "cd ...ø../" and do ls without issues
<naknomik> dr_willis: I am using KDE4.
<lordcrc> dr_willis: well ill google around, thanks for your help :)
<naknomik> BTW, is 'Download widgets from Internet' option broken in KDE 4.1 on hardy?
<dr_willis> kde4.1 is very much a work in progress
<dr_willis> i think about half of it dosent work for me. :)
<Naomarik> ;/
<Naomarik> dr_willis: kwin now works
<Naomarik> after completely removing compiz
<Naomarik> and screwing around
<Naomarik> not exactly sure what did it
<dr_willis> theres an init script that tweaks some things.. it proberly got removed.
<dr_willis> or it set the right settings
<Naomarik> omg i'm getting closer and closer to a nice working environment
<Naomarik> yeah i saw init scripts everywehre
<dr_willis> a Nice enviroment WITH kde4? wow..dident think that was possible.
<dr_willis> :P
<Naomarik> yeah ;)
<Naomarik> removing all these errors slowly
<Naomarik> any idea why my wlan0 interface won't get an ip sometimes?
<Naomarik> sometimes i'll run dhclient and it will pick one up instantly
<Naomarik> other times it doens't do anything
<Naomarik> have to reboot
<dr_willis> I have several rolls of 100Ft  Cat6 cable.. I dont need no stinking wireless
<dr_willis> :P
<Naomarik> ;/
<Naomarik> any idea why rolling over some icons on the desktop would spike xorg cpu usage?
<lordcrc> dr_willis: my buddy just rewired the house with cat 7...
<lordcrc> dr_willis: bit overkill if you ask me but hey :D
<dr_willis> lordcrc,  cat6 was on sale the weekend  i got mine. :)
<lordcrc> dr_willis: ah hehe, he got it cheap from work, otherwise i'd cost him a fortune
<lordcrc> :D
<dr_willis> "Lunchbox discount'
<dr_willis> :)
<naknomik> Is Amarok 2.0 broken?
<lordcrc> just the connectors are like over $10 each
<naknomik> I'm unable to play DAAP audio. plays fine from rhythmbox.
<mit_> how can i install deg with all it's dependecies?
<mit_> deb*
<lordcrc> woha
<lordcrc> memory usage with kde4 makes even xp seem light o.O
<lordcrc> im running konversation and one konsole instance, plus the default background apps, and its using over 450mb of my memory  :/
<billyj_> hi!
<dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hellhound> how do i find out which kernel i am using?
<dr_willis> uname -a
<dr_willis> shows kernel info and more
<DreadKnight> is there any way to have this command saved somehow so i won't need to run it each time?
<DreadKnight> xsetwacom set  stylus Button 2 "button3"
<dr_willis> Thers some init scripts that get ran when ever X starts up.. is one way
<NickPresta> dr_willis, hes not here anymore =(
<dr_willis> or that Xsession script..  (proberly not a good idea to mess with it) :)
<dr_willis> well get him back!
<dr_willis> the lazy bum!
 * NickPresta runs to find him
<dr_willis> At least he dident cuss at us befor he left.
<NickPresta> that's true
<surgy> if i wanted to completely remove wine and everything that i have ever installed into the .wine directory, and destroy my registry settings and everything, i would type this "sudo purge wine"right?
<dr_willis> 'I demand perfect tech support  for this OS! i paid so much money for... err.. oh wait it was free..i Still DEMAND perfection!'
<dr_willis> surgy,  nope.
<dr_willis> surgy,  removing system packages will NOT NOT  NOT touch anything in the users homes
<dr_willis> and that command is totally wrong also. :)
<NickPresta> surgy, sudo apt-get purge wine, then rm -rf ~/.wine
<dr_willis> purging the wine package.. will remove system wine configs.. not user files
<surgy> NickPresta: i screwed up my wine, and now i want to forget everything i did to the poor thing and install a copy from the repos, the command you gave will remove everything right?
<dr_willis> why are you reinstalling wine? you chaneing versions?
<dr_willis> removgine .wine will remove all the stuff you installed with wine. correct...
<dr_willis> How did you install wine in the first place?
<surgy> dr_willis: well i tried my hand at a custome compile in order to patch a wine 1.5 version. it made spore run perfect, probably better than on windows, but it screwed all my other games, and spore turned out to suck anyhow
<dr_willis> if you compiled/installed wine from source.. then unless you made it into a .deb.  the package manager no longer will be able to remove it.
<dr_willis> Ive been playing spore on windows. :) racked up 100 hrs so far.. so its an ok game..
<dr_willis> a little lacking in depth.. but amuseing.
<surgy> lol
<dr_willis> 'SimUniverse'
<surgy> so just delete my .wine folder and then purge the package, and the install the package from the repos and i should have the latest public stable relase of wine right?
<dr_willis> How exactly did you install wine? from source?
<surgy> yeah
<dr_willis> if so you  may have to do a bit more.
<surgy> but i applied a patch
<dr_willis> since by source - you bypassed the packaing system.. UNless you built it into a deb.
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<surgy> ok ok.... you want the long story...
<surgy> lol had a friend come over, he patched and built a deb for me, and then i installed the deb.
<dr_willis> Thats good then
<surgy> not so long after all.... hmm seamed a bit longer in my heads with all the visuals
<dr_willis> so yes.. you can use the package manager.
<dr_willis> the winehq site has repos to  more up to date wine also.
<surgy> lol i think ill be just fine staying in the more stable releases for now :) the compatibility spectrum seams to be higher with all the workarounds and such
<dr_willis> if i want games.. i boot to windows..
<dr_willis> I do think i need to pick up  That Crysis Warhead... it got good reviews.. and its cheap. :)
<surgy> yeah except i dont want to tear my new computer up :)
<surgy> i hate windows
<surgy> whats the command to check my wine version?
<dr_willis> weirsd
<surgy> score
<surgy> i can read the eula now in cod4 setup
<surgy> mustve done something right
 * salohcin grins
<Traveler5> how do you install nvidia drivers
<Traveler5> i downloader it from their website, and its a .run file
<Traveler5> but i have no idea how to install it
<dr_willis> thats the LAST way you want to try to instll them
<dr_willis>  The hardware-manager tool is the first way to try
<surgy> lol
<Traveler5> eh?
<dr_willis> dependign on your exact card.. it should handle it.
<surgy> i remember the days before the magicle hardware manager :)
<Traveler5> does it autoinstall them, like does hte one it come with work fine or do i need better drivers
<Traveler5> i have a 9600gso
<dr_willis> In the menus, theres a hardware manger/driver-manager tool that should work in most cases.
<surgy> im using a 9600 gt and the driver gets me about 45 fps on spore with graphics turned all the way up
<dr_willis> BUT with some of the newer cards.. it may not work,, in that case. i would try the 'envyng' tool
<dr_willis> IF that fails.. You  might want to try the ones from nvidia.
<Traveler5> ok
<Traveler5> and also, i have two monitors, i cant get them to work
<dr_willis> I got an 8800gtsxxx
<Traveler5> i mean like where the screen is extended
<salohcin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Traveler5> now they only mirror each other
<dr_willis> you must install the nvidia drivers.. then enable twinview for the dual monitors
<Traveler5> how?
<dr_willis> then you can tweak them
<dr_willis> nvidia-settings tool - lets you tweak them AFTER you get the nvidia drivers installed
<Traveler5> yes...how do i install the nvidia .run drivers
<Traveler5> or whatever i need to do
<salohcin> !nvidia
<dr_willis> we just went over that.. :) sort of..
<dr_willis> try the hardware-manager tool in the menus, if it fails.. try the 'envyng' tool
<dr_willis> if that fails try the nviidia.run stuff
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.run   , sudo whatever.run
<dr_willis> a read of the   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto  site should also be done befor trying the nvidia.run drivers
<Traveler5> i think i tried the envy tool
<Traveler5> and it didnt download them
<Traveler5> for some reason
<dr_willis> perhap try it again.. and be sure of it. :)
<dr_willis> but envyng is also 'unsupported'  - but of course using the nvidia.run  is also unsupported...
<Traveler5> is there any way you can update your version of kubuntu without redownloading it
<dr_willis> i dont need to use either one.. i have used envyng befor on my laptop and it worked...
<Traveler5> i have version 7.10 or whatever and i want to update to 8.04
<dr_willis> when the next release comes out you can upgrade
<dr_willis> 7.10? egads.. thats old. :) theres your issue.. i think
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Traveler5> oh maybe
<Traveler5> yay
<Traveler5> i found that disc in my room and installed it
<Traveler5> i dunno how old it is
<dr_willis> the #'s are the date of the release
<dr_willis> 10th month 2007
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> end of the month is the date for the next release.
<Traveler5> thats pretty old then
<dr_willis> new relesaes every 6 mo
<dr_willis> Yep. You may want to wait to the end of the month and just do a clean reinstall of the newest release...
<dr_willis> orupgrade now, then again in a few weeks...
<salohcin> can't get a Atheros AR2413 to work :(
<Traveler5> is there a way to make it not so heavily... konsole based?
<Traveler5> learning all these obscure commands is a real hassle
<salohcin> Traveler5: Apply for a job at nVidia
<Traveler5> :(
<dr_willis> I dont find them onscure at all
<dr_willis> vs obscure paths and icons and tabs one has to take to get a task done...
<dr_willis> a simple command is much clearer.
<Traveler5> ...not really
<salohcin> dr_willis: which change randomly in between versions
<dr_willis> start --> this --> that -> advances -> whateverbutton -> slider
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> salohcin,  yep..
<dr_willis> advanced buttons, on a specific tab = Bad logic. :)
<Traveler5> do you know most of the commands when you want to do something, or do you have to look them up
<dr_willis> now a days it seems the trend it to cross referance/link everything to everything else in vista. :)  makes it 12 ways to get to the same config  area
<salohcin> Traveler5: Once you appreciate command line it's much much mich more efficient and flexible
<dr_willis> I know commands exist to do most of all what i need.. and i do know most of them now a days.. and the ones i rarely use.. i know how to  read the docs/manpages/help options
<dr_willis> commandname --help
<dr_willis> :)
<salohcin> Traveler5: GUI is easier to discover. CLI is better to work in
<Traveler5> how long does it take to become somewhat accustomed to cli
<dr_willis> from an 'irc tech support person' point of view -  the cli is MUCH easier...
<salohcin> Traveler5: Depends on what you do
<dr_willis> Traveler5,  start by learning  how to 'lookup/find' things. :) google is our friend.. and stat bookmarking usefull info/pages/sites...
<dr_willis> and build up your own library.. then read, read, read.. and skim.. then go back to what you need.. when you need it.
<salohcin> If you are a photo editor... damn near forever :)
<dr_willis> how long does it take to get 'good' at photo editing.. :) it takes practice...
<salohcin> dr_willis: How long does it take to get good at photo editing on the command line? ;-)
<dr_willis> how long does it take to learn to use any tool effiently... it takes pracice
<dr_willis> salohcin,  theres a great many command line photo editing tools. :P
<dr_willis> !info imagemagik
<ubottu> Package imagemagik does not exist in hardy
<Traveler5> you would think though that linux would be much more graphically intuitive, especially k/ubuntu which market at general windows users
<dr_willis> if i spelt that right
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosent really 'market' - Ubuntu exists. :)
<Traveler5> most people do not want to learn all of this
<dr_willis> its a tool, not a company. it dosent really do the marketing like you are thinking in MS/Apple Terms
<dr_willis> I perer to educate the users, not dumb down the tools
<salohcin> Wasn't there that F1 thing?
<salohcin> Traveler5: For the nVidia thing please complain to nVidia Nothing in FOSS can help you with that
<Traveler5> well. you think people who have used windows their whole life, who can hardly understand a GUI are going to be able to use linux.... i thought one of its goals was to provide usable alternative to windows
<dr_willis>  Yep.. the hardware driver 'issues' are pretty much the fault of the hardware makers.. not linux
<salohcin> Traveler5: There is in general very little need to learn the command line
<Traveler5> im going to update my version
<dr_willis> I find linux to be a useable alternative...
<Traveler5> and see if that helps
<dr_willis> actually vista was supposed to have a 'useble command line' and MS pulled it at the last  moment. if i recall...
<dr_willis> and vista does have a command line. and yes. ivehad to use it befor..
<salohcin> No they had a power command utility
<salohcin> vast difference
<dr_willis> 'when somthing breaks in windows.. you are stuck trying weird things to hope it gets fixed'  when linux things break.. you can drop down to the lower level (command line) and hopefully debug/fix things..
<dr_willis> They got nothing now. :) unless its some unsupported addon.
<geek> lol
<geek> also its so much easier to cut and paste commands ;p
<dr_willis> Yep.
<dr_willis> start -> run -> whatever.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<geek> lol
<salohcin> You do realise the person left like a while back
<geek> dosen't always work ;p
<dr_willis> I notied in the windows vista 'start' menu serach feature.. i type the name of the game.. like 'spore' hit enter.. and it dosent run the game.. it searches for the game/name... joy.
<salohcin> Windows has a screwed up path
<dr_willis> Windows has screwed up the whole idea of 'learning to use a tool' :)
<salohcin> Ok
<salohcin> LIttle help
<salohcin> how do I list the available wifi networks from command line
<dr_willis> ifwlist  i think...
<dr_willis> i rarely use wireless
<dr_willis> iwlist.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> no f
<dr_willis> Linux makes hard tasks trivial, and trivial tasks redundant.
<DreadKnight> heya
<dr_willis> Windows makes  hard tasks impossible, and trivial tasks repetitive
<dr_willis> :)
<DreadKnight> can anyone please give me the sources.list for intrepid?
<dr_willis> Im not on intrepid.. sorry
<salohcin> !easysource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource
<salohcin> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<dr_willis> easysource has been dead for like a year
<salohcin> Sucks
<dr_willis> and so is that. :)
<salohcin> Why?
<DreadKnight> dunno about easy source
<dr_willis> no longer anyone wanting to support/take care of it i guess
<salohcin> dr_willis: how do you pastebin from the command line ?
<dr_willis> or its not really needed any more
<DreadKnight> i messed up again upgrading from hardy to intrepid on 64 bit; 32 version just works / upgrades
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<salohcin> Sweet
<salohcin> DreadKnight: wouldn't +1 be a better chann?
<DreadKnight> just joined there actually
<dr_willis> salohcin, and you can install it with... You know the commands now... :)  - much easier then click here, there, go to this site.. download, install that... but we dont want to bash on windows any more...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> I thinki will wait a month or so after Intrepid comes out.. befor I upgtrade to it.
<salohcin> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<salohcin> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_willis> i will wait for Service Pack 1 for Ubuntu Intrepid
<DreadKnight> is there a a way to upgrade distro from 32 bits to 64 ? xD an easy way?
<dr_willis> DreadKnight,  none that i know of.
<salohcin> dr_willis: I don't think they do those
<dr_willis> salohcin,  :)
<salohcin> DreadKnight: Recompile
<dr_willis> we did get a Ubuntu 8.04.1 :) dosent that count as a service pack?
<salohcin> THat's LTS
<salohcin> and that's mostly because they shipped a beta Firefox and had to have some way to say we are all final software now
<dr_willis> even with the 8.04.1 - a clean install has quite a bit of updates/upgrades  right from the start.
<dr_willis> I wonder if they will have a 8.04.2 with all teh updates
<dr_willis> I noticed that 8.04.1 installed. it said i had 'updates aviailable' and that machine had not even BEEN connected to the internet yet..  yes.. it said it had updates.. befor it even could check for updates.
<dr_willis> Still not sure how it did that..
<surgy> dr_willis: you have any experience messing with regedit with wine? i know its a tad off topic, but do you mind looking over this, i think i might be missing a key or and exclude library, http://pastebin.com/m4f07acee
<dr_willis> Ive rarely used regedit, other then to follow some guides/delete junk
<dr_willis> wine output/errors like that are all gibbretish to me.
<dr_willis> I do need to get that game.. someday.. when i find it on sale
<surgy> well its an amazing game, and i had it working..... before spore lured me into its trap of empty promises, and there was a semi easy fix for my problem, its complaining about my video card not having enough vertex shaders.
<dr_willis> I spend all day hanging in IRC = n times for games..
<dr_willis> as for Spore.. at least it DOES run on my rather low end laptop. :) after i tuned the video settings all the way down...
<dr_willis> Its about the only recent game - that can run.. other then those casual popcap games..
<dr_willis> Spore does win the 'most over hyped game of the year' award.
<dr_willis> and 'biggest dissapointment'
<surgy> yep
<surgy> and the creators are amazing, but very limited. and sortof clumsy
<tony_> Testing 1,2,3, Newbie 1st time.  Sorry.  DOES KUBUNTU BOINC MANAGER FOR SETI HAVE GRAPHICS ENABLED?
<tony_> boinc up and running doing work.  show graphics is "greyed out"
<dr_willis> surgy,  Hmm.. speaking of games.. heres a 'gun' controller for FPS games.. :) looks... scary  http://www.tomahawktko.com/cart/index.php?main_page=page&id=32&chapter=0&gclid=CNmVque7j5YCFQIWFQod8lGGEg#crysis
<DreadKnight> bbl
<tony_> testing 123
<dr_willis> tony_,  you may have to install some extra packages... i recall there being a seti/boinc wiki page
<tony_> Thank  you Dr.
<trigg3r> hey guys! I am really new to kubuntu and i know that i am going to feel really dumb after asking this, but i am trying to download a color theme from kde-look.org and i have the file downloaded and unzipped, i just cannot figure out how to use it!!
<Widget_> anyone alive ?
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  often you run the theme/color selecting tool.. and just drag/drop it onto the  window for the tool and it might load it.
<dr_willis> Widget_,  yes.
<Widget_> just having some issues installing in kubuntu.. i downloaded the ATI driver for linux but it's opening as a Text document
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trigg3r> dr_willis: when i download the file and unzip it, it is a bunch of files, when i point to the directory in the import color scheme section, it says it is looking for a file
<dr_willis> the FIRST thing you shoudl try to do - is use the hardware-manager/driver-,manager tool  and let It install tose drivers
<Widget_> thanx :)
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  ive rarey messed witht he color stuff..  it could be theres more to that package then what you think
<trigg3r> here is the link if that helps...  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ultra+pack+-+220+color+schemes?content=72811
<trigg3r> i think i need to run something in terminal
<trigg3r> at the top of that site, it says extract to $home/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<dr_willis> from that name.. it seems its 220 color schemes.. :)
<trigg3r> ohhh!!! i am such an idiot
<trigg3r> i get it
 * dr_willis wonders hoe many color cschemes people need.
<dr_willis> :)
<geek> 640 colour schemes should be enough for anyone
<geek> ;)
<Widget_> hmm.. just checked the system settings, looks like an ATI driver is already installed
<dr_willis> geek the comments on that  kde-look ultrapack thing.. mentuon a way to get several thousane color schemes.. or somthing.. :) not sure what they are talking about
<DarkriftX> how do you start knetworkmanager?
<DarkriftX> knet<tab> isnt finding anything
<dr_willis> colourlovers.com
<dr_willis>  
<geek> dr_willis: in my case its a joke
<geek> 640 k should be enough for anyone? ;p
<dr_willis> But this is serious. :)
<dr_willis> We MUST have more color schemes!
<andriijas> which is the easiest way to configure a xorg for a 40" lcd monitor?
<Widget_> another thing.. i dloaded firefox, though it was an archived file, i extracted it onto desktop but cant seem to find he installation file to install
<dr_willis> This is critital to national security. ;p
<dr_willis> Widget_,  you are doing things the windows way....
<dr_willis> Widget_,  firefox is  in the repositories.. and can be installed with the packagve manager tool
<trigg3r> dr_willis: i have one other question for you... I am using compiz (for the cube) and anytime i change display settings in the main appearance section, it gives me an error that says, "the application KWD crashed and caused the signal 11(SIGSEGV)" I can fix it by running the command "compiz --replace" and i have seen where i can make a desktop icon to run that command. is there anyway to fix it permanently?
<dr_willis> no need to go to any site and download it.
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  othe then dont use compiz,, or dont use the cube.. :) no idea
<frybye> how to purge system of all versions of an application (skype for example) including the manually installed stuff??
<trigg3r> lol
<dr_willis> there is that   fusion-icon tool that might help trigg3r
<dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<DarkriftX> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Widget_> hmm.. ic... i been using windows whole life lol, not use to linux install
<DarkriftX> Widget_,  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<dr_willis> Widget_,  the reposiutories and the package manager tools are our friend. :)
<grendal_prime> anyone any good with bluetooth stuff?
<dr_willis> they make it so we dont have to do the windows song and dance to download/install things
<Widget_> ive only used suse b4.. whats the app called to open the repos ? or do i just type in command windows ?
<DarkriftX> Widget_,  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<trigg3r> dr_willis: would that be in installer?
<grendal_prime> im able to send things to my phone np, but i want to send some images to the laptop from the phone. i just get cannot connect to device
<trigg3r> dr_willis: i found it!
<grendal_prime> phone is a treo60 os dist is kubuntu, machine is a delll inspiron1420
<dr_willis> Wow - i now have 220+ color schemes. :)
<trigg3r> dr_willis: you seem to know alot about linux and kubuntu, what do you think of opensuse?
<geek> lol
<dr_willis> trigg3r,  not used suse or any rpm based disrto in years.
<geek> trigg3r: considering the channel...
 * geek hated the package manager when i used 10.1 ;p
<italiano_> hola
<dr_willis> All disrtos are tools..   so use the ones that do what you want.. and toss the others.. :)
<grendal_prime> susy blows chuncks..the reinvent everything as far as administration tools.
<geek> lol
 * geek is an apt/smart affectionado
<dr_willis> Its gotten where the main differance these days in disrto . are just the 'specilized tools they include'
<italiano_> alguien k hablaaaa español
<italiano_> o italiano
<dr_willis> or the silly tweaks they do to gnome/kde
<andriijas> anyone who knows how i can change the hz on my display resolution?
<trigg3r> geek: yeah yeah i am just trying to get opinions, pretty much everyone has said ubuntu and kubuntu, but i heard opensuse today and really have ne idea what the difference is except that kubuntu is more "user friendly"
<geek> trigg3r: I used to use it. VERY polished KDE, very user friendly. package manager sucks ;p
<italiano_> can you  tell me about de kubuntu
<geek> i liked it ;p
<geek> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tybear241083> hi people. I am not using kubuntu but ubuntu but I thought maybe someone in here is able to shed some light on my problem.
<geek> trigg3r: best place to ask is their own channel though
<trigg3r> geek: you know how you can ( i don't know the word for it but like now when i log in i can choose between kde3 and kde4 and ubuntu)? can you do that with opensuse
<Tybear241083> I am trying to get my sound and my graphics to work properly but I have no Idea how to install the drivers
<geek> trigg3r: you can do that with ANY distro actually
<Tybear241083> I have got what I think are the right ones from the manufacturer for linux but they just seem unable to run
<trigg3r> cool
<geek> Tybear241083: need a little more details i'd think
<Tybear241083> [geek] k... what do you need
<Tybear241083> ??
<geek> Tybear241083: well, if its something someone has come across they might know
<geek> but you'd need to say what graphics card/sound card for that ;p
<Tybear241083> ﻿[geek]  I have been searching but can't find anything to go on on the internet. I have NVIDIA 7050/nforce 610i chipsets with intel core2duo and a biostar mother board
<Widget_> sry guys, where do i type in "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0", im in Adept Manager atm
<Tybear241083> UBUNTU found graphics drivers and I enabled them but the problem is I am very irritatingly got only 800X600 resolution
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yad__> Hi how do you get external hard disks to work
<dr_willis> Widget_,  in the Konsole terminal window
<dr_willis> Widget_,  close out adept.. OR use adept and serach for 'firefox-3'
<dr_willis> theres always 12+ ways to do somthing in linux...
<dr_willis> actually just searching for 'firefox' should show firefox3 and firefox2
<Widget_> ah yep, awesome, thnx guys :0
<Widget_> :)*
<Widget_> and lastly,  Tcl/Tk (i think its called).. does that come pre-installed in kubuntu ? according to amsn site, it said it's needed in order to be installed
<Tybear241083> anyone got NVIDIA chipsets on their PC? I am having problems getting 5.1 sound and anything better than 800X600 resolution on my screen
<Naomarik> i just switched from kde4 to gnome and it's way better ;)
<Naomarik> much faster
<yad__> Hi i have two questions
<yad__> The first one is how i find my external harddisk
<Widget_> i used gnome once cause the name of it attracted me.. but then i tried kde and found it more comfortable :p
<geek> Widget_: install amsn through the repos ;p
<Widget_> ya, was gonna look there, but thought just incase, ide ask bout that tcl/tk :)
<Widget_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tybear241083> ubotto: thanks!! that might help me..... not sure if I have been there yet but thanks
<coral_> hi, my wireless modem works fine with wvdial, but not with kppp, does anyone know why that would be?
<coral_> kppp is "unable to open modem"
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can delete all my wlans, so gnome and kde network managers act like they find them for the first time?
<coral_> but I would prefer to use kppp as it puts network icon in tray, and minimises to tray
<geek> Ayabara: you can delete them from kwallet
<Widget_> bleh.. i only got a radeon 9200 in my PC :S
<coral_> anyone know why kppp wouldnt work when wvdial does?
<Widget_> thought i had a 9550.. must be another card in my room :(
<Widget_> ok, im off.. thanx for ur help guys :) *wave*
<eagles051387> can an lvm be crerated after u have setup ur machien with one hard drive or does it have to be done during installation of kubuntu
<fgarceseduardo> hello, i've just installed kubuntu 8.04.1 on my aspire one
<aomegax4> hi
<fgarceseduardo> but i can't make the wifi work!, I've installed the madwifi driver  but nothig
<fgarceseduardo> any idea?
<eagles051387> fgarceseduardo: i have see a good number of people have issues with madwifi driver
<aomegax4> how can I convert flac to mp3? which program can I use?
<fgarceseduardo> eagles: but as far as i know is the only way to use the wifi on the aspire one
<fgarceseduardo> and also i have another problem, etc/modules doesn't allow me to edit it
<fgarceseduardo> in order to put ath_pci
<Ayabara> geek: but do you know in which folder the info can be found=
<Ayabara> ?
<coral_> anyone know why kppp doesnt work when wvdial does?
<fgarceseduardo> yes
<geek> Ayabara: er,, no, i just deleted the knetworkmanager keys from kwallet and it was taken care of ;p
<simon_> Hello
<simon_> my wirless dosn't seem to work it dosn't start as root
<eagles051387> simon_: in konsole run lspci and let me know what kinda wifi card you got
<eagles051387> why does wine now come with internet explorer
<Freku> because its the killer app  :)
<simon_> my card is an "Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)" or Support for Atheros 802.11 wirless LAN cards
<simon_> it stand "it in use" but dosn't seem to work
<Sa[i]nT> I got an Atheros card.
<eagles051387> Sa[i]nT: is it working for ya
<Sa[i]nT> eagles051387: Of course. What seems to be wrong with yours?
<eagles051387> Sa[i]nT: not mine its simon_
<simon_> ???
<Sa[i]nT> What's wrong with it?
<eagles051387> simon_: he wants to know whats wrong with ur card
<simon_> it dosn't start in root
<simon_> and i can't administrate it to!
<eagles051387> simon_: does it start normally
<simon_> No
<eagles051387> as a normal user
<Sa[i]nT> Hmmm, using ndiswrapper?
<eagles051387> Sa[i]nT: atheros uses the madwifi driver right
<simon_> i think it dosn't is opperate whit the exe. system in kubuntu
<Sa[i]nT> eagles051387: Yes. But it would seem that 8.04 worked out of the box.
<simon_> ok
<simon_> ??? box?
<eagles051387> Sa[i]nT: interesting i have seen a number of people have issues with it
<simon_> hm...
<eagles051387> simon_: it means it comes setup and works with out doing anything to it
<Sa[i]nT> I mean, working with first install. Earlier versions I've had problems. Use madwifi and make sure you follow the directions.
<Sa[i]nT> Is ath0 in iwconfig?
<simon_> yes but i use a laptop
<simon_> ath0?
<simon_> how to download madwifi
<Sa[i]nT> It could be different. When you do iwconfig, does it show a wireless device?
<eagles051387> simon_: can u wire urself to the network
<simon_> w8
<roozbeh> How can i convert my NTFS partitions to ext3 format without missing my datas in kubuntu ?
<eagles051387> roozbeh: u cant
<Sa[i]nT> http://madwifi.org/
<simon_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<simon_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Freku> backup data 1st ?
<eagles051387> !pastebin | simon_
<ubottu> simon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<roozbeh> eagles051387: i am now in kubuntu 8.10 beta
<eagles051387> roozbeh: on the live cd
<Sa[i]nT> simon_: Well, that means that your sys is'nt picking it up. You just need to install the driver and whatnot.
<roozbeh> eagles051387: and can not mount my ntfs partitions
<simon_> no
<eagles051387> roozbeh: is this the live cd you are currently on
<simon_> what not?
<charlysj> HOLAZZ
<simon_> ok
<Sa[i]nT> simon_: Go to http://madwifi.org/ and download and install it. Follow directions, should fix it up.
<roozbeh> How can do it on live cd ?
<simon_> ok
<roozbeh> eagles051387: How can do it on live cd ?
<eagles051387> roozbeh: whats ur native language
<roozbeh> eagles051387: persian
<eagles051387> roozbeh: ill point ya to the persian channel if that would be easier for ya
<roozbeh> eagles051387: im in persian channels
<eagles051387> roozbeh: ok
<roozbeh> eagles051387: but no body is online
<simon_> it is zipped wher shud i add it?
<eagles051387> roozbeh: normally what you do is just put the cd that has kubuntu off of it and boot onto it to test it out prior to installation
<eagles051387> roozbeh: can you boot into ur windows partition
<Sa[i]nT> simon_: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<budg_> should be ok
<simon_> um i dosn't use chipset can that be a problem?
<Sa[i]nT> What you mean?
<flowingfire2> Hi everyone.  I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 -- the version with KDE 4.  I'm having trouble, because there is no "kconsole" anymore.  The SystemSettings panel has a feature where you should be able to engage auto-login.  However, it's all greyed out.  I can't even use it.  It says in the help that you need to press the "administrator mode" button, but there isn't one.  HELP!
<Tybear241083> does anyone here know anything about changing screen resolution using x server or something like that?
<flowingfire2> ...
 * flowingfire2 guesses there are more people with questions than with answers here
<simon_> exit
<lilbryan> hi
<Tybear241083> flowing fire: I tend to agree..... I am too much of a noob to help anyone......
<flowingfire2> lol same here, Tybear
<eagles051387> sup guys
<flowingfire2> hi. :D
<eagles051387> btw guys
<eagles051387> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles051387> thats the channel for any ot chat plz guys
<eagles051387> is there anythign i can try and assist u guys with this morning
<kaggio> hi all, is kubuntu 8.10.x86_64 live gonna run on a i386??? i just want to try the live on this i386 , when i'll install it will be on a x86_64
<eagles051387> kaggio: no
<kaggio> ok thanks
<flowingfire2> Well, Kubuntu w/ KDE 4 is a bit difficult to customize...  I need to be in "administrator mode" to change features in system settings, but there is not button for that.
<eagles051387> kaggio: there are 2 options one for a 64bit system and then there is the other one for 32bit u want the first option
<eagles051387> flowingfire2: try in kubuntu-kde4 channel
<flowingfire2> k
<flowingfire2> thx
<kaggio> eagles051387, yes i know. i already have the 64bit version. it's just i can't turn the 64 laptop on until i flash the bios. (nvidia card problem). so i want to try it anyway. nevermind. i'll download the 386 version
<simon_> ???
<eagles051387> kaggio: interesting when running kubuntu 64bit never had to flash my bios at all to get it to run
<kaggio> eagles051387, do you even read what i say???
<eagles051387> kaggio: ya what kinda card do you have
<kaggio> i have to flash the bios for the nvidia problem
<kaggio> 8400m gs
<kaggio> dell alread issued a new bios the very day the problem came out
<kaggio> i have it here but i don't have a usb floppy yet
<kaggio> bought the flopppy waiting for it to arrive
<eagles051387> kaggio: gotcha
<kaggio> =)
<eagles051387> kaggio: what kinda issue you experiencing with ur video card
<kaggio> eagles051387, the video sometimes disappear... that's the first simptom. if you know the problem of these cards
<eagles051387> kaggio: is it just specific to that card or even desktop cards
<Sa[i]nT> kaggio: Does the vid turn blue or just nothing?
<kaggio> Sa[i]nT, the video disappear for few seconds. that's all atm. yesterday i turned the laptop off and decided to wait for bios upgrade
<kaggio> eagles051387, afaik mobiles
<kaggio> eagles051387, only 8400m and 8600m
<eagles051387> kaggio: ok had me worried there for a min
<kaggio> eagles051387, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVIDIA#Defective_mobile_video_adapters
<eagles051387> kaggio: :)
<kaggio> ;)
<eagles051387> kaggio: to clarify what x86_x64 means
<kaggio> i know whatit means but go on
<kaggio> you might know better than me
<eagles051387> kaggio: basically its a 64bit system with some packages that might not have been ported for a 64bit system yet
<eagles051387> its for backward compatibility with older 32bit apps
<kaggio> eagles051387, i see thanks. anyway almost everything is still 32 XD; 64 it's a mirage for now. (at least on consumer intel/amd)
<eagles051387> kaggio: not necessarily
<eagles051387> i just built a beast of a rig
<kaggio> well you recompiled?
<eagles051387> kaggio: im going to pst ya this is ot
<simon_> Hi all
<simon_> my boardcom wirless dosn't seem to work
<eagles051387> simon_: thought u had an atheros
<simon_> yes
<simon_> i have
<eagles051387> u said broadcom above
<simon_> mhm
<eagles051387> simon_: im confused lol
<etfb> Just installed a game called criticalmass and the graphics on the menu are broken.  I'm sure that's happened on previous distros too (I'm on Hardy now).  Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<myname> help my wirless dosn't work ath0 is missing
<myname> atheros 802.11
<etfb> myname: There are about a million things that could be wrong.  What steps have you taken so far?
<myname> locked at the root startup and it dosn't start at root
<etfb> OK, start at the beginning.  What version of Kubuntu are you on?
<myname> i have downloaded atheros hardware access layer (HAL) and Aupport for Atheros 802.11 wirless lan cards
<myname> ver?
<myname> how to cheak it my ver.?
<etfb> Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, etc.
<myname> KDE or something
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<geek> anyone knows if there's any way to save in nano without quitting?
<myname> 8.04 Hardy
<etfb> bazhang: Cool, I always wondered that...
<myname> Release:        8.04
<myname> Codename:       hardy
<etfb> myname: Next question: did you upgrade from the previous version, or did you do a clean install?
<myname> i installed from a Iso DVD i made on my other computer Vista
<etfb> myname: So this is your first time with Ubuntu?
<myname> yes it is my first time on kubuntu
<etfb> myname: That makes it easier.  It means that you don't need to undo old mistakes. I never upgrade from old versions; the settings always get messed up.
<myname> ok
<myname> so how to fix?
<etfb> myname: So: it used to be a Windows computer?  Or is it still dual-boot, half-and-half?
<myname> dual prossesor
<myname> intal Pentium dual-core inside
<etfb> Do you know the meaning of "dual boot"?  I'm assuming you're Norwegian, right?  I'm not sure how technical I can get and still be understood.
<myname> oh it is an acer computer
<myname> yes im form Norway
<myname> em... i think soo
<bazhang> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<myname> skall jeg stikke til #ubuntu-no
<myname> shod i go?
<tamer> hello everyone
<myname> etfb?
<etfb> myname: There are probably more people on #kubuntu than there are on #ubuntu-no.
<tamer> i keep getting "RETR command did not succeed. Error retrieving a message. Mail server localhost responded:negative vibes from me@myaddress." on using thunderbird to retrieve my hotmailaccount emails
<myname> ok
<tamer> yea,,, and i have installed the hotmail plug ins for tb
<etfb> myname: And your English is good enough; might as well keep trying here.  I can help a bit, and others will help if we can find out what is happening.
<myname> ok
<etfb> myname: Feel free to say "please explain" if you don't understand.  It's better than guessing.
<myname> that's is understood
<myname> hehe yes
<etfb> Now: are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<myname> laptop
<etfb> And it's an Acer, is it?  When did you install Kubuntu?
<Widget> Kaffeine keep trying to install a codec pack but then gets and error saying it's already installed.. it keep trying though.
<tamer> cls
<tamer> hello there
<etfb> !medibuntu>Widget
<ubottu> Widget, please see my private message
<etfb> !medibuntu>me
<ubottu> etfb, please see my private message
<myname> yes an acer. i installed kubuntu when i klick-ed on restore to factory but it walk't longer then that it lost windows
<etfb> myname: So: Windows is not on your laptop now?  Only Kubuntu?
<myname> yes
<etfb> Did the wireless work when you had Windows?
<myname> yes
<etfb> When you press Alt+F2, do you get a dialog box with the title "Run Command"?
<myname> yes
<Widget> silly question, but, how do i see what version of Kubuntu I have ? havn't used this in a whlie
<etfb> Type knetworkmanager and press Enter.  Be careful of spelling.
<myname> yes
<myname> and it dosn't happen anything
<etfb> Widget: bazhang just told me that -- I never knew.  It's lsb_release -rc   in a shell, of course.
<bazhang> err -a
<bazhang> also !version if you forget :)
<Widget> thnx guys =)
<myname> ok
<bazhang> etfb, ^^ :)
<etfb> myname: Look at the icons on the bottom right of your screen
<myname> ok
<myname> i have a box that is for internett
<etfb> myname: Right click.  See if it lists any wireless access points.
<myname> now!
<myname> it isn't there
<Widget> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<etfb> myname: My dinner's ready, so I have to go.  I suggest asking on the Norwegian list too.  I'll be back later to see how you go.
<myname> ok
<myname> i doing it
<Widget> crap.. my adept crashed now won't go back in.. i try apt-get commands like the error message says to but doesn't work
<jussi01> !aptfix | widget
<ubottu> widget: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> Widget: tried that?
<Widget> did, but just opened a new line
<Widget> nothing appeared on screen
<jussi01> Widget: what exactly did you put?
<Widget> jussi01: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jussi01> and adept still doesnt start?
<Widget> nope
<jussi01> what is the error message from adept?
<Widget> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<jussi01> so have you run apt-setup and apt-get update?
<jussi01> youll need to run those with sudo
<Widget> sudo apt-setup ?
<jussi01> yep
<Widget> sudo: apt-setup: command not found
<Widget> this is within konsole isnt it ?
<jussi01> yes
<Widget> hmm
<jussi01> thats weird. so what does apt-get update return?
<Widget> same message with sudo apt-update
<jussi01> which is?
<Widget> "sudo: apt-update: command not found"
<jussi01> no, what about: sudo apt-get update
<Widget> "E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Widget> thats from sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> hrm, you are running these in terminal? and its not a root terminal?
<Widget> not sure bout root.. i just went k-menu > system > Konsole - Terminal program
<jussi01> hrm, thatws really weird.
<jussi01> and you have a default kubuntu install?
<jussi01> what does plain apt-get update return?
<Widget> i think so.. ive added a couple programs though.. VLC and firefox
<Widget> " E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list "
<jussi01> Widget: hrm, sounds like your sources list is broken
<Widget> i was trying to add a repo for medibuntu.. then it broke
<jussi01> Wicked: ok, opent the sources list and remove whatever you added
<jussi01> I know the problem now
<jussi01> Wicked: sorry, that was for Widget
<Widget> ah
<Widget> lol
<Widget> ok, how do i open sources ? apt-get source ?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Widget> im not sure i added any though...
<Widget> i tried.. but i dont think i added the repo line properly
<jussi01> Widget: it sounds like you did.
<jussi01> Widget: is there a line starting with sudo there?
<Widget> jussi01: not that i can see
<Widget> oh.. sec
<jussi01> Widget: ok, can you copy the contents and pastebin the file for me
<Widget> yes.. and its for medibuntu
<jussi01> make the konsole window full screen :)
<Widget> ya :p
<Widget> jussi01: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/source$
<Widget> oops.. sef
<Widget> sec*
<jussi01> Widget: remove that whole line
<Widget> dont think i pasted right
<derin> .
<jussi01> Widget: so do tis exactly, remove that line you paste to me, press ctrl+x then y and then enter.
<Widget> jussi01: just by highlighting and [del] ?
<Widget> oh. yep sed
<jussi01> Widget: no, you need to do it only by arrow keys
<jussi01> and delete
<Widget> its asking me to "File Name to Write"
<jussi01> Widget: and it has one there, right?
<jussi01> just press enter if so
<Widget> looks like, ye[
<Widget> yep*
<Widget> ok, enetreed
<jussi01> Widget: now do: sudo apt-get update
<Widget> list is gone and went back to normal terminal screen
<Widget> k
<Widget> nup.. "E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 112 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<myname> #ubuntu-no
<jussi01> Widget: seems as though you didnt delet e it properly, lets try this a little different
<Widget> hmm.. ya.. i went back to the list and its still there
<jussi01> do this: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> its easier this way
<Widget> oh.. GUI ?
<stephane> hello
<Widget> k... its running
<Widget> sources.list kate window is open
<stephane> petite question pour installer un driver wifi de broadcom 4322
<stephane> quand je suis la procédure qui se trouve ici : http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<stephane> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build M='pwd'
<stephane> me renvoie systématiquement l'erreur suivante
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<stephane> scuse me
<stephane> sp I re explain in my poor english :)
<jussi01> Widget: so now please remove that line and save/close
<jussi01> stephane: just /join #kubuntu-fr
<stephane> I try to get my Dell Studio Wifi functionning
<Widget> jussi01: ok, done
<jussi01> Widget: noe sudo apt-get update :)
<stephane> when I run as it said to do the command : scripts/Makefile.build:41: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/pwd/Makefile: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<jussi01> now*
<stephane> why I can't make the wifi module ?
<Widget> ok.. cool, it went through and did a bunch of updating stuff.. though at the end it says "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatu                   res couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC                   26B60C5A2783"
<zapata_> bonjour, j'arrive à pinguer www.google.fr en console (par exemple) mais impossible de l'ouvrir avec Konqueror.. Pourquoi ?
<jussi01> !fr | zapata_
<ubottu> zapata_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<zapata_> ok ! sorry !
<Widget> jussi01: can load into Adept now.. thanks heaps :D
<jussi01> Widget: ok, could you run that kdesudo command again and pastebin me the contents of that sources list?
<jussi01> ok :)
<Widget> ok, sec
<jussi01> Widget: nevermind actually
<xbxb> Do I need the alternate CD if I want my whole system encrypted (except a small /boot partition) right from the start or can I do this with the desktop live CD?
<Widget> us ure ?
<Widget> u sure*
<jussi01> Widget: just run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> Widget: remember to close adept
<zapata_> hello, I try to use Konqueror but it not work fine....
<zapata_> I can ping www.google.fr, for example on console but nothing in Konquetor... Why ?
<Widget> jussi01: ok, installed the medibuntu-keyring then did the update.
<jussi01> Widget: so you should be fine to go back to work now :)
<Widget> yup, thanks heaps :D
<jussi01> Widget: you are most welcome :)
<andypls1> hi
<cath_> is there any way to follow windows links (*.lnk files) in samba shares?
<TuTUXG> hey i got this error when i try to run ./configure to build a program from src : in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<TuTUXG> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<TuTUXG> anyone can help?
<cath_> TuTUXG: is there a readme or install.txt file with instructions?
<TuTUXG> cath_, let me see
<TuTUXG> cath_, no it's not on the README file, i will try this:  export KDELIBS=/usr/lib/kde3 && ./configure --prefix=/usr
<TuTUXG> and it fails too..
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> is there an 8.10 iso?
<TuTUXG> cath_, nvm i will just extract the binary from deb file
<stephane> bye
<anbu> hai guys
<anbu> am new to kubuntu
<TheGentleman> Hello, I cant understand the way Kubuntu (8.04 with KDE 3.5.10) manages an external screen on a laptop. Made a few attempts, but only screwed  my Xorg settings (now restored)    can anyone help?
<Thor> man compiz
<Thor> ooppss, sorry
<DexterF> TheGentleman: gpu vendor?
<TheGentleman> nvidia
<TheGentleman> using restricted drivers
<DexterF> hmmm. nope, no clue. I know it's possible, but dunno how. #nvidia perhaps?
<TheGentleman> i will give a try. Thanks for your attention DexterF
<DexterF> yw
<whileimhere> Hi I have upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. What is the kde desktop for this one is it 4.0 or 4.1?
<chfwiggum> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<boritek> hello, how can i make less work with moushewheel-scrolling in konsole ???
<boritek> less cant be mousewheel-scrolled in Konsole!
<boritek> how can is make it able to do that?
<ultragex> привет всем
<JackWinter> hi, no matter what i try i can't get rid of the problem with kded racing and consuming many resources.  if i create another user account and login, then the problem has gone away.  so i think i can exclude it being a kernel/hardware issue.  i've managed to mess up something in kde.  am using kde 3.5.9 (kubuntu 8.04).  i guess the only thing remaining is to create a new login and transfer the data i need.  how do i migrate kontact/kmail and my
<JackWinter> konqueror bookmarks ?  i think the rest of the enviroment i can setup again with no big problems.
<Dragonath> from what I understand, all user related stuff is in your home folder
<Dragonath> in hidden subfolders
<Dragonath> maybe you will find your bookmarks and e-mails there
<JackWinter> yeah, i get the same understanding
<Dragonath> and then it's just a matter to copy and past
<Dragonath> paste*
<Dragonath> in fact if you just copy the konqueror and kmail folders it should be enough
<Dragonath> I'm no expert though
<Dragonath> I've never done this
<JackWinter> was hoping someone would tell me the exact location or provide a link :)  thanks in anycase, gonna go browse the disk...
<Dragonath> well if you're feeling adventrous you can grep in your home folder for a link that's in your bookmarks or an e-mail
<Dragonath> and see what files they are in
<Dragonath> I have a question as well
<Dragonath> I installed the kde multimedia package or something named similar to that, now I have a bunch of multimedia editing apps, which is really nice, however doesn't that package include a kernel as well?
<Dragonath> looking in menu.lst I see "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-rt".. is that it?
<JackWinter> don't know.  i think that is the last -rt kernel in the repositories.  shure you didn't install it yourself ?
<Dragonath> I usually don't install kernels by myself
<Dragonath> I just update them when adept manager tells me that a new one is out
<JackWinter> still not sure of the usefulness of the rt kernel for multimedia.  i am using the -16-rt kernel.  is the one that works the best for audio apps for me.  the .19 behaves erratic here.  they say that that the .27 kernel and a new xorg are gonna solve many problems.
<maxime> chaud :noel:
<JackWinter> i suppose that a -rt kernel might have been deemed nescessary for the multimedia apps...
<Dragonath> well multimedia aps need a low latency kernel from what I hear
<Dragonath> but I've recorded okay with the current kernel as well
<Dragonath> maybe I'm not very picky :)
<maxime> does anyone speak french here? =$
<Dragonath> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<JackWinter> depends on how low latency you want.  (for audio).  i have managed to run a wine app at over 90% cpu usage with the 16-rt kernel.  but i have to do some other tricks too to pull it off :)
<kaggio> JackTop, Dragnslcr : -rt stands for realtime latency
<guerrier-cachalo> someone's here ?
<kaggio> no
<guerrier-cachalo> ok.
<guerrier-cachalo> A little problem happened for several time
<guerrier-cachalo> When I want the computer to hibernate, he say : error ........ kbd 9
<JackWinter> kaggio: it's more a realtime kernel containing some patches making task switching work better
<Dragonath> what are the drawbacks of the -rt kernel?
<Dragonath> is there anything that can go seriously wrong if I switch?
<ubuntu_> help
<guerrier-cachalo> no
<JackWinter> none that i know of.  possibly higher overhead which might be a problem on slower computers.  like i said for multimedia i have the best result with -16-rt
<kaggio> JackWinter, yes; Dragonath not at all
<ubuntu_> why
<guerrier-cachalo> juste when I reboot, he can't
<guerrier-cachalo> I need to re-reboot :)
<JackWinter> Dragonath: don't think you will have any problems.  i can boot a plain or -rt kernel while running prop nvidia drivers.  seems to work fine.
<zydas> hello
<JackWinter> have installed vbox which has kernel modules too, and all seems to work well.
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<JackWinter> Dragonath: in case of problems you can always boot with the old kernel...
<wesley_> Where can i ask Kubuntu to pack Kdenlive ?
<kaggio> it should be there. i have it on debian sid.
<andypls1> http://demo.roopletheme.com/newsflash/
<wesley_> i mean the kde4 version
<kaggio> mmm iirc i have kde4 version, can't check now, i'm not on debian
<wesley_> i use kubuntu 8.04
<wesley_> last timd i checked repo no kde4 version
<zydas> hi, anybody resolved zd1211rw lockup ?
<RurouniJones> wesley_: http://www.kdenlive.org/node/13
<sancho21> When I play an mp3, which one is contacted first? alsa, or audiopulse?
<RurouniJones> You can be sure there will be a news announcement when the port is close
<wesley_> They release the beta tomorrow
<peace> how to unrar files?? i was trying to instal un-rar free via synaptic but it becomes a zombie process.. :(
<ari_stress> hi guys
<ari_stress> anyone using kde4.1? why i cannot adjust the fonts in menu, they are all so big. see http://www.arinet.org/Screenshot99.png
<avihayb> ari_stress:  you should ask in the kde 4 channle: KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 |
<ari_stress> avihayb: yes, i'm there too
<amalietta> ciao
<amalietta> ............
<cgrandas> hallo
<cgrandas> niemand da?
<stdin> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<peace> can anyone tell me how to modify the k menu line ( whole bottom line ) in a way i want??? i just wanted to get original kmenu instead of kde4..and i messed up all line :D
<jw> just in the process of reinstalling.  what should be the broadcast ip?  the ip of this box is 192.168.0.3
<stdin> jw: probably 192.168.0.255
<jw> thanks stdin. that's what i though but wasn't entirely shure anymore
<stdin> jw: it really depends on your netmask though
<Pensa`MIA> anyone has a repo for koffice-kde4 hardy available?
<stdin> eg: IP: 192.168.0.3 with Netmask: 255.255.255.0 = Broadcast: 192.168.0.255
<Pensa`MIA> never mind, they are being worked on
<Pensa`MIA> sorry
<jw> stdin netmask is: 255.255.255.0
<stdin> jw: then 192.168.0.255 is right :)
<jw> thanks, pity i can't open the manual network config anymore :)
<anton_> Morning! Does anyone know how to install the kopete desklist from konsole+
<fgarceseduardo> hello, i need help, I've installed kubuntu 8.04.1 on my aspire, I0ve followed all the steps on the installation guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne, in fact everything goes ok, evn camera and sound, but not wifi?
<fgarceseduardo> any idea for configuring the wifi? pleas i really need help
<Cracker_Jax> o/
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> after asking firefox people it seems that ff's save dialog should me somehow OS dependent, so.. can i somehow customize it? i want to change the icons for the places, but i don't know where i should look for
<tzd> hi guys! I'm thinking of upgrading to kde4.1 beta release (kubuntu 8.10). I currently have kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9 installed. I'm wondering if all my application settings etc will remain if i upgrade and if the upgrade will remove unecessary packages that i won't use?
<kout_> d
<giuseppe_> hello
<giuseppe_> i have a litte problem with iphone and ubuntu.....
<kout_> d
<giuseppe_> how i make a wireless connection?
<giuseppe_> i make an ad-hoc wireless connection from ubuntu........ but iphone don´t see it
<wsjunior> is knetworkmanager supposed to be working in intrepid?
<giuseppe_> i use wicd
<giuseppe_> what is intrepid???
<kout_> d
<fgarceseduardo> giuseppe: the new version of ubuntu is teh  8.10 right now is on beta for test
<fgarceseduardo> can someone help me with my wifi problem?
<giuseppe_> so the problem is ubuntu?
<Fargh> anyone of U know how I can solve this small mistery ?  when I play a live radio in firefox works fine as lonf FF has the focus.  If I switch to another program, the sound stops
<Fargh> returing back to FF, the music resumes
<jw> what would be the standard location to mount extra partitions or what would be the best under kde, in /media or /mnt ?
<OutoLumo> jw, IRRC its /media
<OutoLumo> hms
<OutoLumo> hmh
<jussi01> jw: usually automounted things go into /media and other random stuff that you mount, network shares, others go into /mnt (IMHO)
<DarkShinigami> How do I delete junk from my desktop? I deleted a few Kubuntu ISO's from a separate internal drive and it seems to be sticking to my main hard drive and taking up space.
<stdin> DarkShinigami: go to trash:/ in konqueror or dolphon and right-click -> empty trash
<pim> when will the latest version of kde 3.5 be added to the repositories?
<stdin> pim: you mean 3.5.10? it's in hardy-backports
<DarkShinigami> stdin: Thank you. :)
<pim> how would I update using the backports?
<paddler> Hi all, trying to get KDE 3.5 to recognise a Sony Walkman and put an icon on the desktop. I can maually mount it and write to it no problem, but can't figure out the missing link that would get KDE to create a desktop icon for it when plugged in.
<stdin> pim: from Adept Manager, Adept -> Manage Repositories, Updates tab and click "Unsupported Updates"
<pim> does apt also have a cli parameter for this?
<stdin> pim: you can edit your sources.list manually too add it
<pim> ah that would be nice
<pim> let me see
<pim> thanks stdin
<trigg3r> hey guys, does anyone know the command, that will let you be able to choose between kubuntu and ubuntu at the login screen... i tried sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't work.
<hairy918> any iptables wizards here?
<aik-kde> ho
<kout_> hihiugñi
<fgarceseduardo> tgger: i thouhgt is apt get gnome desktop
<fgarceseduardo> but i'm not sure
<l3on> hi all... someone can say me which is the name of this app -> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copyinggf9.png ???
<l3on> I'd create a bug, but I don't know if it's dolphin or something else
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: I think this bug might be at occurring at a level below Dolphin.  Give me a few minutes and I'll check ...
<l3on> ok :)
<ubuntoil> hello
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: It's in kwidgetjobtracker.
<anbu> hi
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: The maintainer is not on IRC atm, but I'll ping him when I see him next and see if it's a known issue.
<l3on> SSJ_GZ: ok, where can I open a new bug? on LP ?
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: LP?
<l3on> LaunchPad
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: What version are you using? This bug may have been already fixed in trunk: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=846595
<l3on> SSJ_GZ: Kdebase Version: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (Intrepid)
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: It's probably not worth filing a bug, then, but if you do, include the websvn URL above and ask for a backport.
<l3on> Ok, but how do you understand what is the bug ? :D
<l3on> You are writing as you know it ! :D
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: I remember seeing someone mention it somewhere, and I just tracked down the fix :)
<l3on> lol
<Tm_T> SSJ_GZ: nice work, son
<l3on> SSJ_GZ: so, I do not to ask to open a new bug ?
<SSJ_GZ> And that's the end of that chapter
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: It's up to you.
<l3on> (the problem is very stupid, in the img posted some lines ago take a look to the remaning time)
<SSJ_GZ> l3on: Either way, it should be fixed in 4.2.
<l3on> ok
<l3on> np
<pim> where would I find the correct line to add to my sources.list to include the backports for kubi?
<anbu> movie\
<anbu> movie link
<Sa[i]nT> Which movie?
<KRF> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<KRF> pim ^
<pim> Yeah I already found it actually :) but thanks KRF
<pim> Adept Updater gives me a whole list of Qt 4 things
<pim> Is it trying to install KDE4?
<trigg3r> hey guys, i installed ubuntu using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it installed
<Speedy> hy all
<Speedy> I just inslaled kubuntu
<DallaS> hello
<Speedy> And my /mp3 dosen't works
<Speedy> I need some help
<pim> have you tried amarok?
<Sa[i]nT> If it's a fresh install. Have you installed the gstreamer packs yet?
<Sa[i]nT> So you can play .mp3 files.
<Speedy> yup
<Speedy> is working now
<Speedy> haded to restart it
<Speedy> So kbunto is 90% safer then windows?
<Speedy> No viruses?
<CyD> gstreamer packs? wouldn't kubuntu-restricted-extras be easier?
<CyD> that way you get mp3, flash, java, etc..
<afeijo> its possible that every cron I have, send the output to a different email?
<Sa[i]nT> Speedy: Virii for linux would be tricky. And everyone is like focused on destroying windows.
<Speedy> wow I need java to
<Speedy> will it auto dld?
<CyD> i'd do the above mentioned package, unless someone has a better suggestion
<CyD> my post-install usually involves firefox, kubuntu-restricted-extras, and medibuntu report for libdvdcss2+w32codecs
<CyD> *repo
<Speedy> What's with destop 1 and 2?
<trigg3r> hey guys, i installed ubuntu using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it installed, now i want to get rid of it, so i used "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"  However, the install package was like 800MB and the remove package was only 53 k.  i also noticed that all of the gnome programs are still there, do i have to remove all of them manually?
<Tm_T> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<CyD> Speedy: once you're used to multiple desktops (workspaces), you won't be able to live without em :)
<Tm_T> !fi | Teisei
<ubottu> Teisei: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Teisei> Huh? Tm_T, that wasn't necessary
<Speedy> What's with destop 1 and 2?
<Tm_T> Teisei: I know, just wanted to point out
<CyD> Speedy: umm my above comment...
<Teisei> Tm_T: Thanks, but I already know
<Tm_T> Teisei: good, yw
<Speedy> cool
<trigg3r> i used the site that the bot recommended and it doesn't seem to have worked! can anyone help
<Speedy> But I can't find java
<Tm_T> !java | Speedy
<ubottu> Speedy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Speedy> I use kubuntu
<Speedy> And my 1st impresion
<Speedy> is theat is cooler then windows
<Tm_T> Speedy: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<Speedy> ooo :D
<Speedy> I can't make it
<Speedy> i can't see fromm where to install it
<jesus_> Hi
<CyD> Speedy: please install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' from your add/remove programs. it includes the lastest greatest java
<CyD> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Speedy> :D
<Speedy> Cyd u a OP?
<angelo> oi
<CyD> Speedy: nope
<angelo> boa tarde
<angelo> alguem sabe como usar o asmn?
<Speedy> where can I find theat thing?
<DallaS> is there any way to use different wallpapers for the multi backgrounds?
<CyD> Speedy: if you click on the K menu, you should see 'Add/Remove Programs'
<webas> interesting question dallas :)
<DallaS> that would be cool
<CyD> then use the search box in that program
<CyD> DallaS: absolutely
<Speedy> cool
<Speedy> I think I will remove windows
<CyD> when choosing wallpapers, click the dropdown that says 'All Desktops'
<Speedy> hmmm
<trigg3r> i installed kubuntu originally from the cd, and installed ubuntu using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". Now i am trying to uninstall ubuntu, and used "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" however it doesn't seem to have removed the ubuntu programs. from searching, i realized that i should have used aptitude instead of apt-get because it is easier to remove! so now i am trying to get rid of all of these gnome programs. can anyone tell
<trigg3r> me the eadiest way to do so?
<Speedy> if I use Serrch it crshes
<ubuntu> !reinstall grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reinstall grub
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CyD> trigg3r: it seems like Tm_T had the best info for you
<Speedy> CyD
<Speedy> If i type JAVA in the serch box
<Speedy> it crashes
<DallaS> um i dont see what you are talking about
<DallaS> about the background
<zer0o> help with WINE?
<CyD> DallaS: kde3 or 4?
<Tm_T> !wine | zer0o
<ubottu> zer0o: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<trigg3r> CyD: is !purekde a command for konsole?
<Tm_T> trigg3r: nope
<CyD> trigg3r: no that prompted the bot to give you some info
<CyD> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sal_> ciao
<jussi01> !it | sal_
<ubottu> sal_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DallaS> is anyone having problems with macomedia flash websites like youtube?
<DallaS> i get this grey bax with a play button in the middle
<trigg3r> CyD: ohhh! i tried that, and it doesn't seem to have worked, when i use the big long command under "remove ubuntu packages" konsole returns "E: Couldn't find package gconf-editorgdm"
<DallaS> box
<CyD> DallaS: flash is ok here
<zer0o> alright can somebody help with UFW ?
<kc8pxy_> is there a good reason my window manager keeps crashing when i change desktop resolutions?  i get a crash window, and my window decorations go away.
<DallaS> i dont know how to change wallpapers for multiple desktops
<trigg3r> so once this purekde thing is done, am i going to have to reinstall some things for kubuntu?....it seems to be removing alot more then was installed
<wsjunior> i got this error with qt-language-selector, could anybody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m35f5bb60
<jw> any reason for /mnt/sdb1 not being mounted at boot ?  the uuid is correct...  http://pastebin.ca/1220023  maybe access rights ?
<dr_willis> is it a ntfs filesystem?
<jw> no, it's an ext3
<dr_willis> i dont see an entry in that fstab for sdb1
<dr_willis> let me look again...
<dr_willis> Double check that fstab.... either im blind.. or theres no sdb1 in it.
<Speedy> I can't find my favorite networck chanel
<Speedy> Any one now duel masters mirc chnels?
<jw> the last line /mnt/sdb1  the dir exists in /mnt, is root:root and 755
<jw> dr_willis: the uuid is correct
<jw> i can mount it from system settings - advance - disk and filesystems (which in fact added the line)
 * dr_willis resizes his browser...
<dr_willis> there it is
<dr_willis> that fstab line has some issues...
<dr_willis>  UUID=9fc99740-3c81-4532-b091-fd336f59b08b /mnt/sdb1 auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<dr_willis> such as using 'auto and noauto' in the options...
<dr_willis> and you may want to set the filesystem type, not use 'auto'
<dr_willis> Not sure what 'nouser' even does. :) i dont recall ever needing that..
<jw> hehe it was created by kubuntu, half of it still is greek :)
<dr_willis> and depending on what you keep on the disk,  noexec, and nodev, and nosuid - may not be what you want
<dr_willis> I would stick with just 'defaults' for the options
<MrKennie> isn't relatime better than atime? (speed wise)
<dr_willis>  UUID=9fc99740-3c81-4532-b091-fd336f59b08b /mnt/sdb1 ext3 defaults  0 0
<dr_willis> normally ubuntu puts things in /media/ not /mnt  also. :)
<jw> ok, so you would reccomend me to create the sdb1 in /media and use the line above ?
<jw> with /media/sdb1 :)
<MrKennie> jw: you can use whatever name you like as a mount point
<Speedy> I can't instal the fuking java
<MrKennie> Speedy: please mind your language
<Speedy> sry
<Speedy> But I am angry
<MrKennie> Speedy: what is the problem?
<jw> MrKennie: yeah, but i'd prefer to do it the ubuntu way in ubuntu.  makes no big difference to me anyway.  used to have it mounted in my home, but thought since i share it with nfs here at home another mount point might be better
<MrKennie> jw: :)
<Speedy> whell
<Agent_bob> on a low end 500mhz p3 box it takes about 4:42 to install windows 95 including the three reboots required.   is there a linux installer that can compare to that ?    even an old one?
<Speedy> i can't make java working
<Agent_bob> what's the max -m that tune2fs will accept ?    i was attempting to use -m 99  and all i get is "bad reserced block ratio"
<MrKennie> Speedy: at what point does java not work? Are you trying to install it? getting the plugin working? Explain.
<Speedy> whell this is hard
<Speedy> it dld it
<MrKennie> Agent_bob: you know, I find it hard to even compar anything to do with Linux with win 95 ;)
<Speedy> and then it thells me it can't
<Speedy> :P
<Speedy> lol
<Speedy> Linux is grate even then windows media center
<MrKennie> Speedy: what downloaded it? adept?
<Speedy> How can you comparr it to win95? :D
<Agent_bob> MrKennie much easier to compair win95 to linux than any other windows  imo.
<Speedy> whell
<MrKennie> Agent_bob: nope, still stuck there, sorry ;)
<Speedy> I dld ....
<Speedy> wait
<Speedy> let me get the wright names
<Agent_bob> ok according to my test " Q=100 ;until tune2fs -m $Q /dev/hda ;do Q=$(($Q-1)) ;done "   50% is the highest number that tune2fs will accept.
<speedy__> sry
<MrKennie> Agent_bob: I'm stuck on that one because they are two totally different things. And technically you could install linux on even less powerful hardware in less the time you did with win95. But anyway.
<Agent_bob> MrKennie wasn't talking about the "power" was talking about the install time.
<MrKennie> Agent_bob: so was I
<Agent_bob> what installer will do that ?
<MrKennie> debian minimal
<MrKennie> and ubuntu jeos
<Agent_bob> will install in less than 5 minutes ?   format to running ?
<MrKennie> I've not timed it actually but its over very quickly. Next time i do it I will time it.
<Agent_bob> have a url to the installer (iso) ?
<MrKennie> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<jussi01> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Agent_bob>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  <<< doesn't  i've tried that.
<jussi01> Agent_bob: also, tried dsl?
<jussi01> dsl was great for me on a similar machine
<Agent_bob> yes
<ANDREA> ILHA
<Agent_bob> dsl is close, but about twice the time.  the self config process getting the system up and running is kinda slow.  the actual file copy process is very comparable.
<delilaz> Hi all, I have a question.  My mouse seems to go crazy if I make any sudden moves with it, it works fine in Windows XP, any idea why this happens? It's an hp ps/2 mouse.
<Agent_bob> wrong mouse protocal ?
<Agent_bob> perhaps wrong mouse driver(module) in the kernel ?    should be psmouse
<Agent_bob> lsmod | grep psmouse
<BluDog_Anchorite> whats the command to make fsck clean a resiserFS ? I am getting filesystem NOT clean on boot.
<BluDog_Anchorite> system boots, but I wonder if I can clean it.
<Agent_bob> root fs ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> well, being a single partiton, yes
<BluDog_Anchorite> im on the machine now.  old lappy.
<Agent_bob> force an fsck at boot.    ummm set the mount count above the max mount count
<BluDog_Anchorite> i thought there was a command to force fsck on next boot
<Agent_bob> that will ^
<BluDog_Anchorite> didn't seem to see it in the man pages
<MrKennie> sudo touch /forcefsck
<MrKennie> then reboot
<Agent_bob> that would be /etc/init.d/check[root,all]fs specific wouldn't it ?
<Agent_bob> seems to be in  /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh  on dapper.
<BluDog_Anchorite> i see checkfs.sh in init.d
<delilaz> how do I check for the right mouse driver??
<Agent_bob> lsmod | grep mouse
<delilaz> do I have to type that as super user?
<Agent_bob> no
<delilaz> ok thanks Agent_bob will check
<Agent_bob> delilaz you should also check the mouse protocal in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    "assuming you use that file"
<Agent_bob> device core pointer
<delilaz> ok I checked with lsmod and it does say psmouse
<RenzoreK> Any K programs for analyzing free space? Where its being lost (I know df works) but looking for something easier to look at
<Agent_bob> RenzoreK you mean du ?
<Agent_bob> and yes there is an app that makes a pie chart of disk usage...  i don't recall the name.
<||arifaX> RenzoreK: http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net/
<MrKennie> which is in the repos
<||arifaX> MrKennie: yep it is
<Agent_bob> !info kdirstat
<ubottu> kdirstat (source: kdirstat): graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-4 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 876 kB
<||arifaX> btw I searched for "treesize for linux"
<||arifaX> at google
<Agent_bob> du -sh :)
<RenzoreK> ||arifaX:  I used that once in PCLOS but in Kubuntu the binary doesnt seem to work so well on this system
<RenzoreK> Wasnt there something like Kdiskfree or something? A simple util
<||arifaX> RenzoreK: works good here and seems pretty fast. well than check du -sh and write your own :)
<||arifaX> just kidding
<Agent_bob> !info filelight
<ubottu> filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<Agent_bob> !info xdiskusage
<ubottu> xdiskusage (source: xdiskusage): Displays a graphic of your disk usage with du. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.48-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 100 kB
<RenzoreK> gdmap works just fine. Found it in the repos
<RenzoreK> :D
<Agent_bob> ^ :)
<RenzoreK> Thanks everyone for the wide selection :)
<RenzoreK> I may need to try a few
<Agent_bob> visit the last one there ^ :)
<delilaz> also checked in xorg.conf and the mouse configuration it says ExplorerPS/2 so that would be correct... any other reason why mouse would go crazy? maybe a new mouse will solve the problem??
<Agent_bob> try ImPS/2 maybe.
<BluDog_Anchorite> 99% of the mouse problems i have found are due to a bad mouse, or dead batteries.  Spent 2 days trying to figure out why left click went away, to find it was just broke.
<delilaz> so erase Exploere and write im?
<Agent_bob> and turn eumlate3button off.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<BluDog_Anchorite> if you CAN, confirm that the device actually works on a different machine.  that may be faster.
<Agent_bob> BluDog_Anchorite i have only had one mouse die on me. and i don't do wireless.
<BluDog_Anchorite> Agent_bob: i am on number 3, but that is over MANY years
<delilaz> Agent_bob, wouldn't that turn off the scrolling button?
<delilaz> and is "lm" and i or an L?
<BluDog_Anchorite> delilaz: it shouldnt, as most mice with a wheel ARE 3 button mice. you can usually use the Scroll wheel as a 3rd button
<Agent_bob> delilaz eye I
<delilaz> cool thanks BluDog
<delilaz> Thanks Agent_bob I'll try that then, hopefully I won't mess anything up lol
<Agent_bob> delilaz safty.  make a copy of the line you intend to edit.  then comment it out with #  and edit the copy
<BluDog_Anchorite> or make a backup of the whole file
<Agent_bob> to revert move the # down one line     o.O
<Agent_bob> BluDog_Anchorite if you only mess with one aspect, yes.  but if you tweek many things.   then you may only want to revert one section.
<Guest67750> romania
<BluDog_Anchorite> when playing with DSL, the comment trick bit me a few times.  I just stay safe by doing the whole file.  personal preference
<Agent_bob> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<BluDog_Anchorite> not that your method is not good
<delilaz> damn sounds complicated, i'm not a linux genius
<Agent_bob> delilaz it's not complicated.   it's just editing a text file.
<Agent_bob> and we were discussing ways to keep a backup of the changes you make.
<BluDog_Anchorite> not really.  cp ./file.txt ./file.backup.txt
<Agent_bob> sudo  ^
<webas> how to fix kmenu line...??? :) any guide will be highly appreciated
<delilaz> ok thanks Agent_bob and BluDog, highly appreciated
<BluDog_Anchorite> sure thing
<Agent_bob> webas fix ?   what's wrong with it ?   what version of kde ?   what version of ubuntu ?
<webas> kubuntu 4kde .. i deleted kmenu and i added widget original kmenu.. and now it looks very messy..its in right place and i want in left place..
<webas> i tried deleting all widgets..but tis very pain.. :D
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> they probably know in there ^
<webas> thanks
<BluDog_Anchorite> hey Agent_bob, you know of any way to add a serial jack to a device that doenst have one ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> say, a laptop, circa 1930
<Agent_bob> BluDog_Anchorite some boards have the comb for it but no actual "plug"  but being a lappy, it's not as likely.
<BluDog_Anchorite> no external "breakout-box" style thing you have heard of
<Agent_bob> nope
<BluDog_Anchorite> i hate not being able to console in from this lappy
<Agent_bob> might get a usb>serial adapter for it
<Agent_bob> assuming usb interface
<BluDog_Anchorite> that was my last option, and I was trying to avoid that route
<BluDog_Anchorite> been doing a lot of console work on switches lately
<Agent_bob> usb=universal serial bus   iirc
<BluDog_Anchorite> i dont have my ethernet to serial cable home, or i was gonna try that
<BluDog_Anchorite> bbl
<Agent_bob> i made a partition on my debian box.   well several really   so now i could install grub on it.   i probably need the refresher course on grub i haven't used it in so long.
<sebastian_> where can i donwload e17?
<favro> !info e17
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> sourceforge.net ?
<favro> ?
<Agent_bob> !info enlightenment
<ubottu> enlightenment (source: enlightenment): The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (hardy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<Agent_bob> looks like e16
<favro> http://maketecheasier.com/get-enlighted-try-enlightenment-for-your-ubuntu-hardy/2008/05/23 - here's one
<kblin> hi folks
<Agent_bob> 1:0.16.7.2 is in dapper 1:0.16.7.2-5 is in hardy    pfft
<Agent_bob> 2-3 ^
<favro> and e17 has been available for 3 years that I know
<emma> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<kblin> what's the best way to try the 8.10 kernel on my 8.04 box?
<Agent_bob> someone told me that ktorrent is broken   "all versions of it"
<Agent_bob> kblin build it.
<BluDog_Anchorite> Agent_bob: ktorrent is somewhat broken
<Agent_bob> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<BluDog_Anchorite> it leaks ram like a sieve
<Agent_bob> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<leo> buenas noches..
<leo> alguien que pueda ayudare?
<Agent_bob> so has ubuntu ran it's course?   or why isn't someone interested enough to patch ktorrent ?
<leo> adyudarme digo
<leo> #kubuntu-es
<Agent_bob> /join #channel
<BluDog_Anchorite> Agent_bob: i wish i knew. i use ktorrent daily, and have it stripped to no plugins.  still leaks.  i wiould fix it myself if i had any clue how to
<kblin> BluDog_Anchorite: valgrind might help there
<BluDog_Anchorite> i miss using the bandwidth scheduler
<kblin> BluDog_Anchorite: but you'll probably need to build ktorrent with debug symbols
<BluDog_Anchorite> kblin: it's been SO long since i did debuging for E, that i forgot how to.  would take me a few weeks ot get back up to speed
<Agent_bob> "ubuntu is dead!"
<BluDog_Anchorite> perhaps if i have  alight week at work
<Agent_bob> "long live ubuntu!"
<BluDog_Anchorite> Agent_bob: it was dead when they butchered X in hardy.
<favro> Agent_bob: ktorrent is not ubuntu heh
<Agent_bob> a veak veek @ verk
<BluDog_Anchorite> heh
<Agent_bob> BluDog_Anchorite squeeky wheels get greesed!  and imo ubuntu is now dragging linux in a very non-linux dirrection.   but i'm old school so hey.
<Agent_bob> favro as per "<favro> Agent_bob: ktorrent is not ubuntu heh" it's in main,updates,security   so it is ubuntu.  as all packages in main are "ubuntu" packages.
<kblin> pff, the "kernel/compile" page is so out of date
 * kblin goes to build a vanilla kernel
<favro> Agent_bob: my point was one package does not make/break a distro
<Agent_bob> build a chocolate one.
<BluDog_Anchorite> sure does, for some people
<BluDog_Anchorite> with so many distros to chose from
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<kblin> Agent_bob: I'll laugh later while the kernel is compiling
<Agent_bob> favro but if it's broken and it's in security updates and bug fix updates repos   it says a lot about how much they actually care about getting it right.
<favro> I'll agree with that :)
 * Agent_bob points out the reason he said "they" in that context.    i do not C++
<jw> in fstab what are the proper lines for ntfs, vfat, and hfs+ systems ?
<jw> just default for options ?
<Agent_bob> man mount    scroll down to the fs specific options and see
<eagles051387> night all
<prxq> hi. anyone knows perchance how to access all the printers supported by hplip from the install-new-printer dialog?
<prxq> the installed version of hplip supports my printer, but the driver is not listed in the window.
<edward_> hey room
<Agent_bob> edward_ channel
<Agent_bob> yahoo has rooms   where they say "asl" all day
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i install a 32bit library to a 64 system
<Agent_bob> guest is now known as root,  root is now known as me,  me is not root.
<Agent_bob> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<Agent_bob> errr...
<Rioting_pacifist> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<Agent_bob> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<Agent_bob> now just that do any of those have to do with that
<Agent_bob> pfft i give up.
<marac> hello
<uglyboy> hi everyone...
<brandi> hi.
<uglyboy> how is everybody ?
<moj0rising> pretty good
<uglyboy> good to hear
<moj0rising> I've moved my ubuntu installtion to a different laptop that has pretty much all the same hardware. Everything works great...
<moj0rising> ...except for the sound.
<moj0rising> The sound adapter is detected fine but there is no volume.
<moj0rising> does anyone know how I might fix this issue?
<moj0rising> I've tried volume, alsamixer and a few other similar things.
<uglyboy> well, i'm a rookie here. just trying out linux now for the first time and i'm more than lost !!!
<moj0rising> even with everything turned all the way up, I can't really hear sound.
<moj0rising> that's all right, uglyboy.
<uglyboy> if there is anyone in mood to give me some guide lines will be most appretiated
<moj0rising> what are you looking for uglyboy?
<uglyboy> emmm, just to give you a hint! have no idea what's goin on :p
<uglyboy> just got tired of messing with my windows and thought of giving linux a try
<moj0rising> um...
<moj0rising> well you could try going to ubuntuguide.org
<bilicki> uglyboy: so is anything not working?
<moj0rising> that's a good place to start
<moj0rising> then you can go through and see what you'd like to change.
<uglyboy> well, the pc is working!
<moj0rising> to customise your system.
<uglyboy> still trying to find how to run exe files
<moj0rising> haha. you can't.   ;)
<NickPresta> uglyboy, in short, you don't. You can use wine to run some windows applications but you should look for a native solution
<uglyboy> ah ok ! then i did nothing wrong :p
<uglyboy> where do i find softwate and drivers then ?
<uglyboy> btw, thanks in advance for the help here
<bilicki> uglyboy: you cannot run Windows files in linux (unless you use this program called Wine). Why do you want to run exe files? Most applications that you need are available for linux anyway
<NickPresta> uglyboy, look in Adept for software. That is your package manager. You don't really need to worry about drivers as they are automatically installed, for the most part
<uglyboy> ah ok thanks
<bilicki> uglyboy: what program would you like to install?
<NickPresta> !adept > uglyboy
<ubottu> uglyboy, please see my private message
<uglyboy> for example ccleaner
<NickPresta> uglyboy, no need. No register or leftover files from old driver versions :)
<NickPresta> registry*
<uglyboy> ah ok
<NickPresta> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<uglyboy> well, didn't know the drivers are installed automaticaly and was trying to install the msl live update
<NickPresta> msl?
<uglyboy> msi
<uglyboy> for my drivers
<uglyboy> but since you told me all is ok then no need to
<NickPresta> which hardware are you having problems with?
<uglyboy> well, nothing yet .... guess i thought i had to install the drivers like i did in windows
<uglyboy> didnt know till now that they are on automaticaly
<NickPresta> uglyboy, no. :) That is one of the advantages of Linux. You don't run all over the internet looking for silly drivers and applications to install
<uglyboy> that's good to know!
<uglyboy> how about an explorer? do i need firefox now?
<bilicki> uglyboy: you have Konqueror
<NickPresta> Firefox is a popular browser. Konqueror is good too.
<bilicki> uglyboy: but you can install firefox too
<uglyboy> yea i know
<NickPresta> There is Opera and Mozilla, etc. Whichever you like
<uglyboy> yea, and how do i install firefox since i can't run the exe file?
<bilicki> uglyboy: if you find the konsole, and type in "sudo apt-get install firefox", it should work
<uglyboy> ah ok thanks
<moj0rising> konqueror is very good. I like firefox best. you can easily install it with adept.
<bilicki> uglyboy: it is that easy, it will ask you for your password
<Guest34611> Is there an deamon tools - like for kubuntu ?
<NickPresta> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<moj0rising> apt-get, as bilicki says, is probably easier, actually
<NickPresta> Guest34611, ^
<Guest34611> so what do i type in the console to mount an ISO ?
<Guest34611> or is there a program
<NickPresta> Guest34611, sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint or gmountiso. Read the factoid
<NickPresta> !mountiso > Guest34611
<ubottu> Guest34611, please see my private message
<Guest34611> I'd prefer a program, just a deamon tools look alike
<NamShub> mount is a program :)
<Guest34611> so i type sudo apt-get install mount ?
<NickPresta> Guest34611, you already have mount installed.
<Guest34611> where ?
<chrisruls00> uglyboy If you are looking for programs on your own you should go to System>Adept Manager under your menu. Then search for the program you want, If it shows up click on it and then click "request Install" This also searches discriptions so if you are searching for a generic application (lets say a music player) you could enter that into search as well and then just read the descriptions of what pops up. Also see if there is the
<chrisruls00> kubuntu icon next to it because that means it should work well in Kubuntu.
<NickPresta> Guest34611, either install the gmountiso program through Adept or you will have to use the command line. Did you read the message ubottu send you?
<NamShub> -- /bin/mount most probably
<Guest34611> yes but it talked about mountpoint , when i asked what it was i got a nice "i'm jsut a bot" message
<uglyboy> sorry to bump in again . so all the programs i need i find them in adept manager?
<NickPresta> Guest34611, a mount point is a directory, for example. You create a directory, like say "myisomount" in your home folder. Substitute 'myisomount' in <mountpoint>
<moj0rising> ah ha! my sound issue is fixed. There is an item in my mixer called "PCM" and another called "front"
<NickPresta> uglyboy, yeah
<moj0rising> I turned PCM all the way up...
<moj0rising> ...that helped a good bit...
<uglyboy> and how do i know which one to install?
<moj0rising> ...then I turned front all the way up and my sound was loud!   :D
<NickPresta> uglyboy, it will resolve dependencies for you. So install the 'root' package and it will bring in everything it needs
<uglyboy> what i put in search ? for example firefox...
<uglyboy> ah ok
<NickPresta> uglyboy, you put in Firefox, or web browser, or mozilla. The search is fairly smart
<uglyboy> thanks
<vilhelm> Hello everyone ... been along time since i've been using kubuntu :)
<NickPresta> vilhelm, that's a shame :)
<vilhelm> <NickPresta> I know :)
<DaskReecH> Anyone have any insight on grub?
<DaskReecH> I'm getting a grub error 2 on booting
<yad__> hi
<yad__> i cant find my external hard disk after ive plugged it in via usb
<yad__> anyone now what could be the problem
<DaskReecH> yad__: Does it tturn up in /dev ?
<yad__> whats that
<isaac_> wenassssssssssssssssssss
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> well, i'm testing kubuntu 8.10 beta
<yad__> daskreech what is dev
<bdheeman>  /msg NickServ identify qa4bizi7e
<DaskReecH> yad__: Ok :) how are you looking for the drive?
<DaskReecH> bdheeman: Time for a change
<yad__> in dolphin
<Pici> bdheeman: I suggest you change your password.
<DaskReecH> yad__: IT doesn't turn up in /media ?
<bdheeman> yes, sure
<yad__> in sstorage media?
<DaskReecH> yad__: yeah
<bdheeman> i'm surprised how it passed over here
<yad__> i dont think so
<yad__> no one with any tips how to connect a external hard disk
<yad__> ?
<vilhelm> Anyone know if there is anyway to fix the full screen problem on youtube?.. it lags with fullscreen
<RenzoreK> vilhelm: Using nvidia proprietary drivers ?
<vilhelm> <Renzorek> nope
<bdheeman> re, hi
<jw> hmm, just installed a realtime kernel on kubuntu 8.04 and now alsa is broken.  any idea how to troubleshoot ?
<bdheeman> i'm testing kubuntu 8.10 beta
<bdheeman> first of typing anything is giving an annoying flicker, driver is vesa, because 'sis' did not work for my 671/771 card
<webas> how to fix kmenu line...??? :) any guide will be highly appreciated
<webas> kubuntu 4kde .. i deleted kmenu and i added widget original kmenu.. and now it looks very messy..its in right place and i want in left place..
<Bsims> how do I tell kde to recreate the menu from scratch
<webas> menu? :) you mean bottom line?
<Bsims> webas: the kmenu entries
<kebomix> Free Programming ebooks With Direct Links Here http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<webas> im not sure.. i would like to change in my way the bottom line menu :)
<kblin> uh, crud
<jw> kebomix has been around irc today spamming...
<gschoenbauer> Hallo zusammen.
<delilaz> hello room, I created a new user but when I restart the computer to sign in as the new user the computer prompts me to "type in a new password" (root enforced) but I didn't give the new user a password. What can I do?
<glade88> hola! where can I get a kubuntu 8.10 CD ISO?
<jw> delilaz: sign in as your old user, and give the user a pw ?
<delilaz> jw: true but I wanted it to be a passwordless account
<delilaz> Also under password it states Last changed: and give an old date 1969, am I supposed to change that date to the present?
<jw> delilaz: no idea, still a noob with many things :)
<jw> delilaz: maybe the date is the problem...
<fgarceseduardo> hello, i can't make mi wifi to work
<delilaz> jw: I tried and saw that I can't change it anyway lol
<fgarceseduardo> i have an atheros r500 card but nothing seems to be usefull, i've tried madwifi and change kernel to 2.26.7. costum for my lap (aspire one)
<fgarceseduardo> any one can help me?
<fgarceseduardo> so, i need hel with my wifi on my aspire one, I've installed madwifi drivers and i've changed the kernel, but when i tipe iwconfig at the terminal no wireless is detected
<fgarceseduardo> any ides, or guides, or something in order to have my wireless on?
<delilaz> fgarceseduardo: u can try this site http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ ,see if it helps
<fgarceseduardo> delilaz: than's i will tray it
<delilaz> no prob
<vampdog> #midnight-torrents
<Rioting_pacifist> using firefox over X on a sun server (via ssh -XC) keeps freezing up my local X
<bdheeman> I see a lot of flicker while typing in any application or pressing keys when no applications is active
<mowaey> hola a toda la comunidad de Ubuntu
<mowaey> alguien me recibe
<mowaey> ?¿
<bdheeman> ਪਗੋਰ ਪ੍ਕਕਕਿ
<mowaey> hi
<mowaey> somebody understand me
<mowaey> hi everybody!
<dr_willis> Hmm>
<bdheeman> mowaey: I don't think so
<bdheeman> is not this an English specific channel?
<delilaz> I got the new user to work, now anyone know how I can access apt updates on the new user?
<dr_willis> I only speak english. :)
<dr_willis> No Hoblo
#kubuntu 2009-09-28
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> my update process stopped after it ran about 30 mins with downloading. Now I tried to restart via shell, and it says:
<Matisse> "requires x, but y is installed"
<Matisse> now what?
<dschulz> hi all
<dschulz> anyone having problems with keyboard layouts?
<dschulz> i configured my keyboard layout to US intl but it doesn't works after restarting KDE
<dschulz> weird thing is that if I copy the line 'setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout us -variant intl'  and execute it in konsole, the layout is applied correctly
<dschulz> i need the  intl variant because i write mostly in spanish, althought my keyboard has english layout
<handjob> This chan is useless.
<dschulz> i think ill file a bug report
<jack_> hi
<Matisse> That comment was useless. :)
<jack_> who here likes windows better than linux
<dschulz> me not
<jack_> niether do i im a linux man :)
<Matisse> you sure?
<dschulz> ok, there's already a bug report on the issue i described
<dschulz> dated 2007-11-13   :S
<dschulz> "us intl keymap not working in kde", bug  #162407
<STAIR> guyz how to disable stack protection ?
<STAIR> ?
<STAIR> :S
<crissi_> is there a way to get a tycoon game on my kubuntu.. i have wine.. but its not doing anything.
<artem> вы
<squircle> Hey everybody; i'm having a problem running KTorrent on GNOME (#ubuntu said to go here). Whenever I restart my computer
<squircle> * the columns reset themselves to the default width and size; any solutions?
<artem> hey people
<artem> can anybody give me adress of other irc servers
<artem> ?
<squircle> what irc servers?
<artem> i mean not special for linux
<squircle> freenode isn't special for linux
<squircle> but if you're looking for others, there's dalnet, gamesurge, efnet...
<artem> how I can to add server to client
<artem> If I want I need adress
<artem> where I can get it
<squircle> try google
<artem> squircle U here
<artem> ?
<squircle> yes.
<artem> can I use icons in top right window
<artem> with fast key
<squircle> i'm not sure what you're talking about; i use GNOME
<artem> yes I am too
<artem> where calendar is
<anthony> hi
<bernardlychan> hey if anyone want super cheap hosting/domain, then just pm me.
<Ev0luti0n_> Hello folks!
<Ev0luti0n_> Anyone with a nvidia gfx card and with problems with the desktop effects?
<Ev0luti0n_> i've found an interesting thing, but i don't know if it happens only with me
<linuxguy> hi can someone please help me with getting a 1280x1024 res on my monitor Im using an ati card
<linuxguy> hello anyone here?
<Guest66291> hi
<Guest66291> dddddddddddd
<Oggg> hhhh
<Oggg> hey
<linuxguy> --iscurrentdistro
<linuxguy> --iscurrentdistro
<linuxguy> --iscurrentdistro
<linuxguy> hi can someone pleasee help me geta 1280x1024 resolution im using an ati card thanks
<ner0x> How can I make firefox's flash play through my headphones, everything else does.
<Ev0luti0n_> nerox: it should play!
<jetsaredim> is there a way to start the desktop pereferences widget from the cli?  Need to change the resolution and can't get to the menu
<donnybrasco> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<keres> hello, all the text in the windows on kubuntu is extremely huge
<keres> how can i make it smaller?
<keres> i am running at 1280x1024 resolution
<keres> which is my native
<avihayb> keres: you can change the screen DPI or the default font size. changeing the default font size might not effect every program
<donnybrasco> Hi, how do I add software sources from terminal or re-install apt?
<donnybrasco> from term
<linuxguy> is anyone here?
<keres> avihayb, how can i change the dpi?
<linuxguy> donnybrasco: you can use either of those for easier install of software use synaptic
<avihayb> keres: it's somewhere in system settings
<jetsaredim> donnybrasco: edit /etc/apt/sources/list
<avihayb> it's /etc/apt/sources.list as far as I recall
<linuxguy> keres: try this sytem/settings display u can change it from there
<jetsaredim> avihayb: right
<donnybrasco> I can't open adept because I get the following error ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/280048/
<donnybrasco> I don't see synaptic anywhere
<linuxguy> donnybrasco: if you haveent got synaptic install it like this apt-get install synaptic
<avihayb> keres: found it, it's in system settings->apperence->fonts
<jetsaredim> donnybrasco: what does apt-get update tell you?
<avihayb> look for the force DPI dialog box
<donnybrasco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/280052/
<jetsaredim> donnybrasco: paste your source.list
<keres> thanks guys :)
<keres> looks great now
<jetsaredim> donnybrasco: looks like you have an issue with your sources.list file
<chuyzoz> can somebody point me in the right direction?
<jetsaredim> exit stage left?
<chuyzoz> i'm looking for the best way to play windows games
 * avihayb points randomly
<chuyzoz> using kubuntu 9.04
<chuyzoz> is wine a good option ?
<jetsaredim> crossover game?
<chuyzoz> or are there any other  programs that i'm overlooking ?
<avihayb> it depends on your budget. wine is free
<chuyzoz> i have no budget  lol
<avihayb> well, crossover and cadedra or however it's called are improved non-free versions of wine
<chuyzoz> i see
<chuyzoz> and how about .. playonlinux  ?
<chuyzoz> its based on wine correct ?
<avihayb> and beside wine, you might want to use some vitalization software like dosbox for old dos games and vmware/openbox/kvm for windows games
<avihayb> I'll have to check, sec
<avihayb> from the main page: "PlayOnLinux is based on Wine, and so profits from all its possibilities yet it keeps the user away from its comp..."
<avihayb> I can't tell if it's a standalone version of wine or if it uses the exsisting wine
<chuyzoz> just reading now ..... cedega seems to be a good choice
<chuyzoz> for a small cost
<foi> I tried to install firefox 3.5 and instead it installed somethig called "Preview Browser Shiretoko" ..how can I get the real Firefox 3.5 installed in Kubuntu?
<joaquinz> hi guys! i've a lot of trouble with kubuntu and wireless
<joaquinz> i'm using wicd and it says to me something about the wireless access point when i try to connect
<joaquinz> does anybody know what could be the problem??
<foi> joaquinz: if someone knows ..they will answer you the first time
<joaquinz> foi: sorry i didnt understand
<foi> joaquinz: sorry ..I thought you were making a reapeat question ..I retract my statement
<avihayb> joaquinz: you need to be more specific about the "says to me something about the wireless access point"
<joaquinz> avihayb : i use spanish version, translated it would "Could not contact the wireless access point"
<joaquinz> foi: no trobule man!
<joaquinz> avihayb: i forgot to add that i had to use a static ip address  because it took a ridicolous amount of time to get it using dhcpd
<joaquinz> avihayb: my wlan is ralink rt61
<avihayb> well, the only thing I can suggest is checking the signal strength, but I guess you already did that
<joaquinz> avihayb: the signal is fine...
<joaquinz> im getting crazy!
<varsendaggr> hey all
<varsendaggr> i can't get my plasmoids to just live on the widget layer
<marco> what does plasma-desktop plasma -graphicssystem raster makes?
<kuttans> where to ask openoffice org related issues
<kuttans> openoffice issues anyone pls
<kuttans> or else whats the irc room for openoffice issues
<marco> what does plasma-desktop plasma -graphicssystem raster makes?
<kuttans> openoffice.org 3.1.1 ooBase is not enabled.  no ooBase in /usr/bin folder. how to install it or use it???
<kuttans> karmic koala is the OS
<marco> why raster mode in QT is not enabled by defalt?
<Shaan7>  I'm trying to customise a LiveCD and have added many packages. Now, I want to change the default app for mp3 files from audacity to amarok. How to do so using terminal or config files?
<tomdavidson> Hello, I would like to export email from Kontact as individual pdfs or tiffs - images not structured text. I can printed individual emails to kde's pdf printer, but i need to do an entire directory (many emails). Someone turned me to a2ps, but im having troubles sueing it and am looking for other ideas.
<sim_> gmana cra gabungnya
<domenik1> hallo
<domenik1> hallo
<GeekThunder> Hello, OpenOffice changes case of first letter of a new sentences to capital letter, but not for a new line. Any solution?
<domenik1> hello germany here
<voicu> hi, is anyone here using dosbox on a laptop?
<voicu> i mean, i'm not sure it's laptop related but most keymaps are fucked
<voicu> and ctrl+f1 which should bring up the keymapper doesn't work
<voicu> nvm
<noaXess1> hi all
<noaXess1> if i run my kpackagekit / software update / refresh, i get the list of needed updates and the python process goest to 40% about 1 or two minute.. after that the update notifier icon will shown in tray... any idea why?
<esperegu> how to share a folder for windows?
<noaXess1> esperegu: whith samba
<esperegu> noaXess: there is no gui?
<noaXess1> esperegu: there are gui's but i use allways command line and configure the samba config file directly...
<esperegu> noaXess1: you happen to know which gui is recommended for kubuntu?
<noaXess1> esperegu: no.. don't know.. cause i config allways directly the files..
<noaXess> does cron-apt is needed for automatically system update checks?
<James147> noaXess: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/162
<noaXess> James147: my problem is, that the daily automatic configured update check in "kpackagekit / settings / edit software sources / updates" doesn't work, i need always run it manually over kpackagekit or sudo at-get update... so i'm interessted if cron-apt is needed for this process.. cause it isn't installed on my system..
<James147> noaXess: It isent installed onmy system either but I think I had the auto updates working
<noaXess> James147: ok.. so, what can be the problem on my system?.. the auto update check is enabled, bt it won't work..
<noaXess> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic there is APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; so i should work.. but something isn't wrong
<noaXess> correct: is wrong, so auto update check won't work
<James147> noaXess: update-package-lists sounds like running apt-get update
<noaXess> James147: yes.. but it won't..
<noaXess> run it daily.. i need to do that manually..
<James147> noaXess: updates or upgrades wont work?
<voicu> could kde interfere with keymappings when running dosbox?
<voicu> i'm on a laptop
<noaXess> James147: update... if i do a check manually (sudo apt-get update) then i see the update-notifier icon in tray and canclick it, and upgrade..
<noaXess> jus update doesn't work..
<noaXess> upgrade after update check works fine over gui
<James147> noaXess: Sorry, dont know why it isent working
<noaXess> James147: can you run please following in konsole? ps ax | grep update
<James147> noaXess: You might need to wait 24 hours after you last updated for it to check...
<noaXess> is there a line like: python /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde
<James147> 3491 ?        SN     0:40 python /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde
<noaXess> James147: i have this problem since i upgraded to 9.04.. so.. i wait some days :)
<noaXess> so.. update-notifier-kde is also running..
<James147> noaXess: Then I dont know sorry, Think i did a fresh install, I find less problems that way :)
<noaXess> :)
<James147> although whats intresting is my karmic laptop dident show the icon at all then i ran aptitude update just now even though there are updates :S
<voicu> is there a simple program that shows the map codes for the keys?
<Carnage\> voicu: Give xev a try
<noaXess> James147: think can be the same problem thenmine.. after running sudo apt-get update.. then the update icon comes up
<noaXess> where is the configuration file for update-notifier-kde?
<noaXess> !info update-notifier-kde
<ubottu> update-notifier-kde (source: update-notifier-kde): Apt Status Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 128 kB
<noaXess> !search update-notifier-kde
<ubottu> Found:
<voicu> carnage\: well that's neat but it doesn't use the same codes as dosbox
<Carnage\> Oh, didn't know that, I thought you meant the Xorg keycodes :)
<voicu> carnage\: is dosbox working at a lower level? for example, Up is 111 for xev and 316 for dosbox
<Carnage\> I have no idea, don't know anything about dosbox
<voicu> k then
<voicu> ty anyway
<Carnage\> You're welcome.
<noaXess> James147: can you please run this :) ls -l /etc/cron.daily/apt
<noaXess> James147: i think there is a permission problem on my system
<noaXess> i have this: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8686 2009-04-17 06:27 /etc/cron.daily/apt
<noaXess> can someone please run this command in konsole? ls -l /etc/cron.daily/apt
<noaXess> and post the output here?
<jussi01> noaXess: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8686 2009-04-17 07:27 /etc/cron.daily/apt
<noaXess> jussi01: ha.. thanks.. so i see my problem... no x mod..
<jussi01> :)
<noaXess> so update-notifier-kde can't run /etc/cron.daily/apt each day..
<noaXess> jussi01: should i post that as bug cause i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04?
<jussi01> noaXess: sure. why not?
<jussi01> unless you touched the file prior to this...
<noaXess> jussi01: no, i never touch it.. i found a german description of the same problem from upgrading 8.04 to 8.10
<jussi01> noaXess: no harm in filing a bug.
<noaXess> jussi01: launchpad right?
<jussi01> yup
<noaXess> jussi01: is there a bug reportin launchpad site for kubuntu? or just for ubuntu?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<noaXess> jussi01: ok :) thanks
<DarkriftX> does anyone here know how to make xchat stop its beeping? The sounds are not part of xchat (same version I had on kubuntu 8.10 that was silent and xchats sounds are disabled). They seem to be some sort of system sounds when I change tabs or open dialog boxes but I have disabled the system sounds in most other apps by removing all notification sounds
<Mamarok> DarkriftX: remove the system beep in systemsettings
<Mamarok> systemsettings -> System Notifications -> no audio output
<Mamarok> in the player settings
<DarkriftX> Mamarok: i did :(
<DarkriftX> thats how i finally got rid of the beeping when I cahnged tabs in firefox and chrome
<Mamarok> then it's in the application
<DarkriftX> but it still happens in xcaht. sounds kinda like an ubuntu drum beat
<DarkriftX> its not. i removed all of the xchat sound files (deleted)
<DarkriftX> not only that but i played them and none are this sound
<DarkriftX> i also cahnged the xchat sound folder to a non existing folder
<Mamarok> then I don' know, use Quassel or Konversation rather than Xchat then
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, chrome is still doing it too
<DarkriftX> i thought it stopped in chrome but apparently not
<DarkriftX> wow... talk about a bug
<DarkriftX> i had to open gnome-sound-preferences to make the sound in xchat go away
<DarkriftX> unfortunately its still in chrome
<DarkriftX> and it screwed up all my fonts in xchat
<DarkriftX> looks like upgrading to 9.04 wasnt a good idea
<James147> DarkriftX: You could try a live cd, see if it works any better in that, It could just be because of an upgrade
<DarkriftX> when i run "gnome-sound-preferences" what would that start taht would cause fonts to change in xchat?
<gkourtev> Is there a way of syncing Nokia phone with Kontact?
<gkourtev> This is on 9.04, KDE 4.3.1
<jussi01> gkourtev: this thread may be useful to you: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=13025
<artem> hey peopele
<artem> I have a little problem
<artem> !
<artem> can anybody help?
<Newbee> artem: tell us what your problem is
<artem> ok
<artem> I have internet connection by blurtooth
<gkourtev> jussi: I tried the last week but cannot install kitchensync for KDE 3.5 on KDE 4.3.1...
<artem> but firefox and all messangers can\t use it
<artem> but kouqueroro and IRC can
<artem> why?
<artem> it is so
<artem> bluetooth from mobile phone
<Newbee> artem: I am sorry I cannot help. I don't have any experience with either Bluetooth or a scenario like yours. But maybe some of the more experienced users out there can help
<artem> ok and also whare i can get list of irc chats
<artem> ?
<jussi01> gkourtev: Im  not sure if this is of use, but check out gnokii: http://www.gnokii.org/
<jussi01> artem: which client are you using?
<jussi01> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<artem> Konversation
<eoakley> .
<artem> itis about Linux?
<Newbee> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kambal> hi everyone!
<kambal> im new in kubuntu!
<jussi01> gkourtev: although it looks rather old and outdated
<Newbee> hello kambal
<Mamarok> jussi01: isn't there kphone?
<jussi01> !info kphone
 * Mamarok checks
<ubottu> kphone (source: kphone): Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 418 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<artem> can I find free chat rooms not special  for linux?
<jussi01> Mamarok: not real suitable... :)
<jussi01> artem: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<kambal> can someone help me?
<artem> thanks
<jussi01> kambal: just ask!
<jussi01> !portables
<ubottu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jussi01> gkourtev: maybe something there ^^
<kambal> my ps2 optical mouse is acting weird
<jussi01> !elaborate | kambal
<ubottu> kambal: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kambal> how can i make my ps2 optical mouse work properly? whenever i move it, it move quickly in random directions and just clicking everywhere by itself
<kambal> how can i make my ps2 optical mouse work properly? whenever i move it, it move quickly in random directions and just clicking everywhere by itself
<jussi01> !repaet | kambal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repaet
<jussi01> !repeat | kambal
<ubottu> kambal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jussi01> kambal: what model is the mouse, have you ensured the optical par is clean, what else have you done?
<DarkriftX> anyone know why my firefox 3.5 (just installed) menus dont match the system color scheme? the text is white and the menus themselves are very ligth grey
<kambal> the model is ELIM, ive already cleaned the plug the one you insert in the port
<Newbee> DarkriftX: try to go to about:config and set gfx.color_management.mode to 0. I think that fixed the issue for me (I hope I remember it right ;-) )
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> ill try now
<jussi01> kambal: try cleaning the optical lens on the bottom of the mouse
<Newbee> DarkriftX: I guess that you'll have to restart your firefox for making use of that
<DarkriftX> i did, and no go
<DarkriftX> i am trying 1 now
<kambal> its still the same
<kambal> it did not work
<Elive_user90_fr> hi, i've got a little problem. I upgrade kde from 3.5 to 4, and since i got no more graphical session available. I can see "Starting K Display Manager: KDE" but i'm still in the tty1. Then i try kdm restart and nothing happened. When i type startx i've got this message : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-38529
<kambal> can someone help me
<kambal> and whenever i scroll the whell it swtich windows
<kambal> my ps2 track ball mouse dont work whenever i plug it in
<CorsoDuke> does anyone knows a nice place for chiks on IRC?
<DarkriftX> damnit, i wish upgrading my OS werent such a pain in the ass
<DarkriftX> anyone here know what firefox does differently with its menu rendering than any other program on my computer?
<chirag> need help with command in upgrading to kubuntu 9.04 using CD
<chirag> one available on kubuntu site is not working for me somehow
<chirag> anyone in here to help me out plssssssssssssssssss
<chirag> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<chirag> any one here
<Nexus6> Hi! >) I have a random freeze when i remove file > at 3 Giga. there is patch for that ??? And i have also an other random freeze... when i do nothing special except move my mouse !? (problem with ATI M9600 i think...)
<Nexus6> There is patch for that ??? Or i will past under gnome... Advice me please!
<artem> people
<slow-motion> hi
<artem> I have a quation
<artem> I use my laptop for reading
<artem> I keep it on my knees
<artem> Is it safe for me?
<javier__> hi to everyone
<javier__> can someone help me? Dont know what happens with my kubuntu 9.04, since this morning it goes very slow, is not fluent and it takes time every small action (like opening minimized windows...). Only things I did yesterday night were instaling skype 4 in wine, that didnt work, and I already uninstalled wine
<javier__> hello
<javier__> I have a problem, kubuntu goes extremelly slow
<javier__> any idea?
<Mamarok> javier__: what does top tell you?
<Mamarok> javier__: also, which KDE version do you use?
<javier__> sorry, I think I didnt get any other message, don't know what you mean
<Mamarok> javier__: top is a command line tool that shows you where the ressources are used
<javier__> I have last update of KDE4.3.1
<javier__> ah, sorry, didnt understand top :)
<javier__> in top... most of CPU is used in "mount.nfts", "mono", "firefox",...
<javier__> specially "mono" and "mount.nfts"
<javier__> it's strange, when I restart computer, at the begging it gets warmer than normally, without running any special application (nvidia graphic specially warm), but goes well. After some minutes (15, 20), it goes down temperature but it works very slow
<Mamarok> javier__: why do you run mono on KDE?
<javier__> don't actually know what's mono
<Mamarok> there is no use for that
<Mamarok> well, then you probably shouldn't have it installed in the first place
<Mamarok> javier__: do you use an external harddisk with ntfs or a samba share?
<javier__> no, i don't
<Mamarok> well, then you don't need mount.ntfs
<Mamarok> do you use Gnome applications?
<javier__> but I have windows in a different partition, that I mount since the beggining
<Mamarok> well, that should not r8un on top and use CPU
<Mamarok> run*
<javier__> in /media/windows
<javier__> yes, I think so, should run on top
<javier__> mmm
<Mamarok> but not using too muhc CPU
<Mamarok> much*
<javier__> and I have gnome applications that I instaled accidentally
<javier__> synaptics and compiz
<Mamarok> well, if you don't use those, remove them, and remove mono
<javier__> I thied to uninstall compiz, but it didnt remove everything, I still see contorl panel of compiz
<Mamarok> you don't need compiz, there is Kwin, and synaptic doesn't cause problems normally
<javier__> mmm
<javier__> could you help me removing those applications?
<Mamarok> javier__: well, that is probably just a configuration file, did you remove it with purge?
<javier__> yes, I did
<Mamarok> then it should not show there anymore, but you can also check if you have a .compiz/ folder in your home
<Mamarok> do you use Tomboy?
<javier__> no, i dont think so
<javier__> i dont have /.config
<Mamarok> not config, .compiz/
<javier__> sorry
<javier__> I meant compiz
<Mamarok> ok, I guess you use synaptic as package manager?
<javier__> no, not at all
<javier__> it's accidentally there
<javier__> I would like to remove it
<javier__> i think all that came with gimp
<Mamarok> well, then sudo apt-get purge synaptic
<javier__> or maybe not, maybe another program
<javier__> ok
<Mamarok> no, Gimp doesn't drag that in
<javier__> mount.nfts is running as root
<Mamarok> of course, since only root can mount devices
<Mamarok> especially system devices like hard disks
<Mamarok> how much CPU does mount.ntfs use?
<Mamarok> and do you have to access the /media/windows folder very often?
<javier__> no,not very often, very rarelly
<javier__> it uses from 5 to 10% CPU
<Mamarok> well, then don't mount it on start, you can still mount it when you need it
<javier__> and 421.9 M memory
<Mamarok> memory is not that much a problem, but 5-10% CPU just for munting a drive you don't use is too much
<javier__> i think so, I dont know why my friend, who helped me with kubuntu instalation, suggested that.But he knows more or less what he does, and he said i shouldnt notice it, it should take so many resourses
<javier__> but
<javier__> is it posible to change that I'm mounting it without formating?
<javier__> and mono was 5 - 10
<Mamarok> yes, you can just remove it from the /etc/fstab file
<javier__> mount.nfts is higer, 11-12%
<Mamarok> well, I don't know much about mono, but there is no reason to use it in KDE, unless you use Tomboy or another Gnome application that needs it
<Mamarok> you can run ps -Hef in a konsole to check what application depends on mono
<javier__> ah!
<javier__> i think I know. It's because of awn
<javier__> mmm
<javier__> awn manager
<javier__> I have to remove that also (sudo apt-get purge awn I guess?)
 * Mamarok checks what that is
<Mamarok> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> !info awn-manager
<ubottu> awn-manager (source: avant-window-navigator): A preferences manager for avant-window-navigator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Mamarok> well, I guess you don't use that
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get purge awn-manager
<javier__> i wanted at the begging, but finally i manage very well with plasma :)
<Mamarok> well, of curse, I really don't see why you would need that on KDE anyway
<Mamarok> course*
<javier__> mhm
<javier__> begginers...
<Mamarok> don't worry, we all were at some point
<javier__> hehe. But I guess mono will be still there
<Mamarok> well, we can remove that later, if it's not removed with it
 * Mamarok checks dependencies of mono
<javier__> ok
<javier__> no more awn
<Mamarok> let's try removing mono now, I guess it needs to be called mono*
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get purge mono-common <- try that one
<Mamarok> javier__: else, you can search for the installed mono parts with 'aptitude search mono' and remove individually all the lines marked with i
<Mamarok> there are so many mono-related packages, it might take some time
<javier__> i'm already with the previous thing
<javier__> 21 MB
<Mamarok> not bad :)
<javier__> it's done
<Mamarok> you will need to restart KDE I guess, to make it run smoother now
<javier__> ok
<javier__> i will try that
<javier__> just
<javier__> shold I do something before with mount-nfts?
<javier__> it's still (with mono) on top of ksysguard
<javier__> although their use of CPU doesnt goes over 4 % now
<Mamarok> of course, the services remain started, you can just kill them
<javier__> well, I will restart
<javier__> thanks! I'll see how is it and come back
<javier__> I'm back
<Mamarok> how is it?
<javier__> it seems it's better!
<Mamarok> nice :)
<javier__> there is no mono sign :)
<javier__> and mount-nfts doesnt use CPU at all
<Mamarok> for the record, you don't need to restart the computer, just logout of KDE and log in again
<javier__> how would I do that?
<Mamarok> as it will close down all things GUI, that usually is enough
<Mamarok> in the menu, go to leave and choose logout
<javier__> in menu?
<javier__> ah, ok
<javier__> I remember about that
<Mamarok> well, how did you restart?
<javier__> now, I restarted everything, but i know what you mean, I've used it to restart Xorg in the same place, right?
<Mamarok> well, you should go through the menu or the widget, just don't use Ctrl+Alt+Del or such as it is an ugly way to do it
<javier__> ok
<javier__> just, do you know what?
<Mamarok> no?
<javier__> I still have some "garbage" here
<Mamarok> define "garbage"
<javier__> ah, sorry, my english: trush?
<javier__> trash?
<javier__> mm
<javier__> on K-menu
<Mamarok> ah, you mean you have stuff in the trash bin
<javier__> no no
<javier__> on K-menu
<javier__> I still find compiz-options, synaptics
<javier__> and emerald, that was also there and we didnt remove
<javier__> sudo apt-get purge emerald?
<Mamarok> well, synaptics is not synaptic, synaptics is used for touchpads
<Mamarok> and it is not Gnome specific AFAIK
<Mamarok> yes, just purge what you don't want anymore
<javier__> well, but I also have add/remove package from gnome
<Mamarok> javier__: yes, if you don't use it, remove that,  but don't put the s at the end :)
<Mamarok> else you remove something different
<javier__> how do I remove that last one?  (add/remove, do you know what I mean?)
<Mamarok> yes: sudo apt-get purge synaptic
<Mamarok> just don't put an s at the end of that word
<javier__> i think i already did synapticS :S
<javier__> in the past :)
<javier__> hope doesnt happen anything
<javier__> and one more question, with Konsole, I shouldnt want "Akonadi console", should I?
<Mamarok> no, I don't think so, the tool is named gsynaptics anyway
<Mamarok> javier__: how that, Akonadi console?
<Elive_user90_fr> is kubuntu 9.04 runs with kde 3.5 or kde 4 ?
<javier__> no idea
<javier__> do you know what is it?
<Mamarok> Elive_user90_fr: Kubuntu 9.04 has KDE 4.2.2 by default
<Elive_user90_fr> Mamarok > Thanks
<Mamarok> javier__: Akonadi is the server you need for kdepim (Kontact, kadressbook, etc.)
<javier__> mmm, I afraid I dont know well what does it means...
<javier__> is it a diferent console?
<Mamarok> javier__: it is a database server that handles the adresses, the mails, etc.
<javier__> I think it wasnt there after instaling Kubuntu
<Mamarok> and Akonadi console is needed to access the database
<javier__> ah... so it's ok?
<Mamarok> just don't touch it :)
<javier__> great :)
<javier__> ideas about compiz options administrator?
<javier__> how to remove it?
<Mamarok> second, let me check
<Mamarok> javier__: if you type 'aptitude search compiz', it tells you what packages there are and those with an i in front are install
<Mamarok> just type apt-get purge <packagename> then for those you want to remove
<Mamarok> installed* even
<JJman6__> how can start my taskbar i  accidently killed it
<devilsadvocate> javier__, ccsm, iirc
<Mamarok> JJman6__: you mean the panel?
<javier__> devilsadvocal, what do you mean?
<JJman6__> errr perhaps
<Mamarok> devilsadvocate: careful, you talke to the wrong person I think :)
<JJman6__> the main task bar, that has your menu & such
<javier__> ok :)
<Mamarok> JJman6__: on the desktop, right click and choose the option "Add panel"
<devilsadvocate> javier__, ah, sorry
<JJman6__> i have no desktop its all black.  i killled the whole thing i guess
<JJman6__> so i need to restart plasma i guess
<Mamarok> JJman6__: how did you kill plasma "accidentally"?
<JJman6__> xkill ;-)  i was trying to close a program
<javier__> ok Mamarok, compiz is over for me :)
<Mamarok> well, xkill is something you should only use if something doesn't respond, and it's better to kill those from the command line
<JJman6__> yea well it wasn't responding
<Mamarok> JJman6__: simply clikcing twice on the close button usually will pop up a window, at least for the KDE applications
<Mamarok> or right click on the window bar and choose close
<JJman6__> well it wouldn't even OPEN the window so i couldn't do that
<Mamarok> no need for xkill
<javier__> now it's so strange preferences part of my k-menu, only 5 things: two java,one about nvidia, q4 settings and OpenJDK java
<JJman6__> it was stuck in the task bar
<Mamarok> javier__: sorry, I don't understand, you talk about a menu entry?
<javier__> but I think... that I dont miss anything
<JJman6__> thus how i accidentlly killed plasma apparently.  Hence the problem how can i now get it back.
<javier__> in K-menu, in preferences, I dont have almost anything compared with before (they dissapeared after purging everything from compiz)
<Mamarok> JJman6__: Alt+F2 to open Krunner, then type 'plasma-desktop'
<Mamarok> javewell, yes, since they are not isntalled anymore, but you have other menu entries
<javier__> mhm, that's true
<javier__> everything looks working very well now
<javier__> thanks a lot mamarok!
<Mamarok> nice :)
<Mamarok> javier__: you are welcome :)
<JJman6__> thats it.  thx mamarok
<javier__> I would invite you a beer if you would be in Cadiz, Spain,, hehe
<Mamarok> javier__: I will tell you when I plan coming to Cadiz, then :)
<javier__> ok
<javier__> se you
<Mamarok> cu
<javier__> and thanks once more
<simontol> Hi, how do I configure the printer???
<simontol> I mean I want to configure an usb printer, on ubuntu I only have to plug-in and switch-on the printer and it will be auto-configured
<simontol> Am I missing some package in Kde?
<darthanubis> simontol: have you took a look at systemsettings?
<darthanubis> and clicked the "printer" button?
<simontol> darthanubis : ye but in "new printer" I only have "new network printer" and "new printer class"
<simontol> I expect to find "new local printer" here too
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> just click "new printer"
<darthanubis> simontol: sorry, your right
<darthanubis> there should just be a local printer
<simontol> darthanubis : there was a printer auto configuration applet once upon a time ;-)
<darthanubis> I just recently switched from ubuntu to kubuntu so I missed that
<simontol> darthanubis: I switched from ubuntu recently too
<simontol> ;-)
<darthanubis> I miss some things
<darthanubis> amarok does not appear to stream misuc across my smb network?
<darthanubis> music
<darthanubis> rythmnbox does it just fine
<simontol> I think that 4.3.1 is not *yet* complete
<darthanubis> and k3b is sweet, but the burnt cds don't play in my POS cd player in my car
<darthanubis> I need a new player is all
<darthanubis> but brasero burnt cds I can play
<darthanubis> I know I can still install these apps, but I'm trying to use the KDE stuff
<Mamarok> darthanubis: don't know what you did worng, but k3b works fine here, and I can use those CDs in the car
<darthanubis> the disk play fine everywhere but my player in my car
<Mamarok> darthanubis: do you run KDE 4.2.2 (the default one) or is it 4.3.1?
<darthanubis> but I do believe it is just my car deck
<darthanubis> 4.3.1
<Mamarok> well, if those playe everywhere else I would blame the car deck
<Mamarok> -e
<darthanubis> no doubt
<simontol> darthanubis : sometime I have to change CD brand 'cause they don't play in my car stereo
<darthanubis> that is a possibility as well
<simontol> I have to go now, thank you all, bye.
<darthanubis> peace
<_abbenormal> have a ? for anyone doing multimedia how to stop the screensaver when running a movie it will blank in 15 minutes
<BluesKaj> howdy
<avihayb> _abbenormal: what program are you useing?
<angelo> ##xen
<donnybrasco> Hi, I need help ... I can't seem to install anything anymore - seems like a problem with apt
<donnybrasco> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<donnybrasco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/280452/
<donnybrasco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/280455/
<donnybrasco> can I re-install apt?
<Pici> donnybrasco: It looks like you have an error in your sources.list file on line 56.  Perhaps that line does not start with 'deb'
<Pici> If you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file we can check it.
 * genii sips
<donnybrasco> pici: ok - one sec
<donnybrasco> pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280459/
<kroson> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<di> hi
<di> help, konsole, xterm and aterm crash whenever i run them
<di> this is a fresh kubuntu install
<Pici> donnybrasco: This new list will fix your issue, see the replacement on the last line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280462/
<kroson> does anybody know how to access system settings in kubuntu netbook edition?
<chopard> hello
<chopard> is anybod around?
<Pici> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chopard> I have a question about the panel window list
<donnybrasco> pici: thanks - now I'm getting this error ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/280465/
<chopard> I use four virtual desktops.  I remember from previous versions of KDE that the minimized windows appear only in the virtual desktop that it belongs to.
<Pici> donnybrasco: you need to run apt-get update with sudo.
<donnybrasco> of course!  I'm an idiot :)
<chopard> But now, I have the windows icons on my panel even though those windows icons do not belong in the current desktop.
<Pici> chopard: I personally don't use KDE, but I know in Gnome that the window list has an option to show all windows or those just on the current desktop, perhaps there is a similar option in K?
<donnybrasco> pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280468/
<donnybrasco> pici: couple errors at the end
<chopard> Pici: If I right-click on each window panel at the top, there is an option to show to "All Desktop" or a selected desktop.  It's already selected for a specific desktop, but when it's minimized as an icon on the panel, it's showing up in all desktops.
<donnybrasco> pici: also, is this normal?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/280472/
<Pici> donnybrasco: Try: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<chopard> I think it's not a problem in Gnome. I'm wondering if  it's a bug in recent KDE, as I didn't see this before.
<chopard> Pici: I'd like to do some research on this, but I'm not sure what key words to search for.
<Skami_18> try chmod a+x
<Pici> Skami_18: In regards to what?
<donnybrasco> pici: thanks - adding the key seems to have fixed the apt problem
<Pici> donnybrasco: Good to hear
<Skami_18> that : <donnybrasco> pici: also, is this normal?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/280472/
<Pici> Skami_18: Thats because he used sudo instead of kdesudo
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pici> !kdesudo
<Pici> rather
<Pici> er
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<donnybrasco> pici: thanks for the info and the help!
<Pici> chopard: My only advice would be to wait here for someone who actually uses KDE to help you. Sorry  I coudlnt be of more help.
<chopard> Pici: Thanks!
<di> help, i did a fresh install of kubuntu, and konsole, aterm and xterm crash when i launch them
<di> anyone?
<genii> di: Are you still able to gain a console by ctrl-alt-f1 ? (and to return to X by alt-f7 )
<di> genii: yes
<di> genii: gnome terminal works though, after i installed that
<genii> di: What does command:  ls -l ~/.bashrc                 report?
<di> genii: guess what, it worked after i deleted ~/.bash*
<genii> di: I suspect root owned them and not your proper user
<di> genii: i preserved a /home from a gentoo install
<donnybrasco> hey - anyone know how I can remove the bottom panel from kubuntu hh? The option is greyed out
<donnybrasco> I moved all the applets into the top global menu panel
<donnybrasco> and I want to install awn
<Mamarok> donnybrasco: you don't need awn in KDE
<donnybrasco> mamarok: what do you mean?  I want the dock.
<manshoon_> how do you get rid of a package that is broken and wont apt-get -f remove?
<Mamarok> donnybrasco: you don't need it in KDE, awn might make sense in Gnome, but not in KDE
<varanus> is it possible to use kde 4.3.1 and have an update of python-plasma 4.2.4?
<genii> varanus: Thats whats on my Jaunty box... 4.3.1 and python-plasma just upgraded on the last round to 4.2.4
<manshoon_> ok. How do I manually remove a package that has broken apt?
<Mamarok> manshoon_: try autoremove
<varanus> ty very much genii, i just asked cause i didn't want to have any problems, it seemed a bit wierd to me
<genii> varanus: np
<manshoon> Mamarok: this was my error: http://pastebin.com/m715aa4a5
<manshoon> a very nasty one
<Mamarok> manshoon: is this Karmic?
<manshoon> yeah, they helped me in #ubuntu+1. I had to create a fake grub menu to trick kubuntu-grub-splashimages and then remove it and then delete the fake gub menu
<Mamarok> ok then, just ask there for problems related to Karmic, please
<manshoon> I did
<manshoon> I wasnt getting a response at first. waited about 20 min
<manshoon> all fixed though
<Mamarok> well, patience is always a good idea in IRC :)
<manshoon> Its always a battle between patience and your question flying off the screen...
<manshoon> you an amarok dev?
<rmrfslash> How can I figure out the make model of my graphics card in kubuntu
<manshoon> rmrfslash: I always just use lspci,  but Im sure there is a GUI for that these days, just never looked
<manshoon> that will tell you the chipset.
<rmrfslash> manshoon: thanks
<untiled> hi all, can anybody help me in usb video capturing? i don't know how it work on kubuntu
<Guest31688> hello guys... I've got a problem... I can't play dvd with vlc... have you got any idea?
<Chrisinthedark> hello guys... I've got a problem... I can't play dvd with vlc... have you got any idea?
<Mamarok> Chrisinthedark: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jesseandrade> eae
<jesseandrade> fala ai
<robin0800> lib missing?
<Mamarok> jesseandrade: English, please
<Chrisinthedark> Mamarok... I'll try thank you
<jesseandrade> No, portuques
<michaelc> Hello im haveing a problem. im trying to burn a cd and it wont work anone no any good programs thats burns cd propaly
<cF`Zuz|Work> how do you guys know where i can find info on sharing a drive between windows and kubuntu (dual boot on same machine)
<cF`Zuz|Work> for example should i have that drive formatted NTFS or FAT32?
<_abbenormal> try mounting the windows partion
<_abbenormal> if you want to write to it id do fat32 ntfs has some issue with writing
<cF`Zuz|Work> thanks
<cF`Zuz|Work> anything else I should know?
<cF`Zuz|Work> im thinking of using gparted software to make partitions, im hoping it doesnt destroy what I have there now
<_abbenormal> nope those are what i have done
<nnooplo> #linuxac
<_abbenormal> just make sure its what you want to do before you hit apply
<nnooplo> hi all
<_abbenormal> hello
<nnooplo> how ar you
<_abbenormal> doing ok so far
<cF`Zuz|Work> have you ever used gparted?
<nnooplo> good
<_abbenormal> yes
<cF`Zuz|Work> is gparted safe?
<_abbenormal> yes
<cF`Zuz|Work> I dont want to mess the machine, i dont have a backup windows dvd
<_abbenormal> then you may want to do it on another drive
<cF`Zuz|Work> only has 1 drive  :(
<_abbenormal> well anytime you mess with the drive you run a risk of losing data or the drive all the way around
<cF`Zuz|Work> I understand, thats why I wanted to know if gparted is safe, Ill take the risk, as long as I have a lot higher chance of success then failing  :)
<_abbenormal> partion magic gparted hirens boot cd all work well
<Gintulis> what app i can use for CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor on kubuntu?
<cF`Zuz|Work> _abbenormal: do you know a good freeware backup utility so I can back up windows?  something like drime image (dont even know if thats still around, i used it years ago
<_abbenormal> look for the herins boot cd there stuff on it
<llutz> cF`Zuz|Work: look at clonezilla.org
<cF`Zuz|Work> thanks
<||arifaX> quassel makes me nuts where can I make my background black? - it is much too lighten in here :(
<genii> Settings..Configure Quassel... Chat View
<||arifaX> genii: you cannot make the background black there!
<genii> ||arifaX: http://i34.tinypic.com/35kvf9x.png shows that page for me. Note where it says "Background" with the white square next to it. Clicking on the white square lets you choose the colour you want
<Guest40141> cau
<Guest40141> je tu nekdo z cech?
<Unksi> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Benkinooby> hi, i am really about my wirless. i want to use wpa but i can't! how can i check waht configs i have to use, if there is a good tool and if wpa_supplicant is working?
<Benkinooby> i missed the word: desperate!
<Benkinooby> need some help with wpa
<Benkinooby> is there somebody who knows about this topic??
<genii> Benkinooby: Is the WAP hidden or does it broadcast it's ESSID?
<Benkinooby> genii: braodcast
<Benkinooby> genii: can be seen by everyone
<genii> Benkinooby: When you click on the networkmanager icon do you see it in the list?
<Benkinooby> genii: yes
<Benkinooby> genii: but when i want to connect it doesn't work
<Benkinooby> genii: checked the key witch win xp -> works
<genii> Benkinooby: You are using wpa2 with pre-shared key?
<Benkinooby> genii: yes. i have to enter a passphrase
<Benkinooby> genii: no username required
<genii> Benkinooby: Are you using some compatability driver like ndiswrapper for the wifi card?
<Benkinooby> genii: ? i don't know. i know my wlan is working on other wlans which don't have encryption or are wep encrypted
<genii> Ok
<hay> hi all.. I have trouble getting wlan to work.. I have added the connection details via Network Settings - Network Management interface and it says Last used: Never... however, when I do iwconfig, I get eth1: unassociated... what else should I do to get it working? thanks!
<maco> is it wpa2?
<hay> it is WEP and I set it
<hay> it seems to never even start connecting
<genii> Benkinooby: Is wpasupplicant installed?
<maco> by the way, you cant do "iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys" if NM is running. like you cant associate from the command line while NM service is going
<Benkinooby> genii: yes
<Benkinooby> genii: it's called wpa_supplicant
<maco> network settings -> network management...? where is this?
<maco> not using the applet in the panel?
<genii> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 816 kB
<genii> Hm
<hay> maco, System Settings - Network Connectivity part - Network Settings
<maco> oh i see
<maco> hay: did you go to the network manager plasmoid on the panel and choose the network after you configured it?
<andy___> hi everyone
<hay> maco, yes... it just says Disconnected
<HappyHippo> Jemand Interesse an ein Browsergame bei dem man Pferde zuechten und seinen eigenen Reitstall leiten kann? Meldet euch privat!
<maco> hay: did you click on the network in there?
<andy___> sowas hört sich nicht männlich an
<Fanfare> HappyHippo: what Age?
<HappyHippo> 13
<Fanfare> my niece is just 8, so too young
<HappyHippo> what's your niece!?
<Fanfare> Meine Nichte
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<maco> Fanfare: too young for what?
<llutz> genii: just a poor spammer
<Fanfare> for that browsergame HappyHippo mentioned
<maco> ah
<PolitikerNEU> and btw.
<PolitikerNEU> #ubuntu-de-offtopic would be more appropriate
<Fanfare> anyone running capisuite in kubuntu?
<HappyHippo> ok... thx...
<genii> PolitikerNEU: Agreed, but I'm not aware of a bot fatoid to nuse which would point them to that channel, which I just found out existed now that you mentioned it's name
<HappyHippo> i'm still quite unfamiliear with irc....
<PolitikerNEU> true ...
<genii> HappyHippo: You can join a channe by: /join #channelname
<HappyHippo> ok thx... but how can i find channels ? on wikipedia i read that i can search with wildcards (/list *games*) but somehow it doesn't work....
<maco> HappyHippo: what program are you using?
<genii> HappyHippo: It uses much resources to use the /list ... instead I suggest search from http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<Fanfare> maco: Hes using quassel
<maco> HappyHippo: right click the server name, and go to list channels. there's a filter box
<maco> sorry its "show channel list"
<hay> maco, it suddenly works now.. :) and I just restarted the notebook
<hay> thanks
<franco61> bye bye
<markit> I've inserted a dvd, that on my pc works fine, in a friend of mine one, but kaffeine says: "cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/]", I've installed css and dvdread stuff... what else could be missing?
<MTGap_> I updated koffice to beta 2.1 but kpresenter won't install bc of some dependency issues, I can't seem to resolved them with sudo apt-get -f install
<markit> mmm now works, thanks
<Lassekongo> Hello! Can anyone tell me how to open ports in kubuntu, been searching for a while now but can't find a proper answer?
<joey_> hi
<llutz> Lassekongo: start a process listening on a port and it will be open
<Lassekongo> llutz: So if I start a torrent program and set it on any port, it will be open?
<llutz> sure, but if you're using a router/firewall/whatever, you'll have to configure it too
<Lassekongo> yeah that's already done
<Lassekongo> but can you try to explain this, a torrent that I run on XP goes ~800 KiB/s, in kubuntu, no firewall, same port, same torrent, same seeders, ~20-100, does that have to do with ports or perhaps settings in the program?
<llutz> Lassekongo: just a guess: settings
<Lassekongo> ok, I'll check on that, thanks!
<aftertaf> hey :)
<aftertaf> anone know how to fix the k3b bug in a.66 alpha, dependency issue
<ubuntu> Hello
<Guest50384> I am trying to install Kubuntu on a seperate partition on my hdd, Im running the live disc and I get the the 4 of 6 page. Do I choose 1) Install them side by side, chooseing between them each startup or 4) Specify partitions manuall
<Guest50384> y
<Fanfare> Guest50384: should be side by side then
<Guest50384> It will create a new partition yeh ?
<Guest50384> I want to have vista installed as well, but don't want kubuntu to be installed inside windows (Like it has in the wubi thing)
<Fanfare> well, it tryes to. not shure how stable resizing ntfs works though...
<Guest50384> My friend also told me to set / as 10GB, 500mb swap and the rest of my space for /home
<Fanfare> i suggest resize hdd from within windows (if possible) before installing ubuntu...
<floh_> Hi, cron & anacron is installed on ubuntu by default.
<floh_> But I don't really understand the docs.
<Guest50384> Ok Fanfare thanks, nt sure how do to that ill just choose the first option and it will create a new partition yeh ? :D
<floh_> I only need to create a cronjob with 'crontab -e', anacron will do it if my PC was off, right?
<khaije|calli> what packages do i need to add to build kdevelop?
<Fanfare> Guest50384: yes, but as told im not shure how stable resizing ntfs partitions is!
<Fanfare> make backups!
<khaije|calli> it says i don't have the qt libs installed
<Guest50384> ok thansk, yeh i have got backups already ill give it ago
<Guest50384> cheers
<khaije|calli> i mean i know it sounds obvious, but i think i already have all of them installed
<Fanfare> floh_: what exact prob do u have?
<aftertaf> hey....  :)anone know how to fix the k3b bug in the 1.66 alpha, dependency issue in karmic
<aftertaf> sorry to repeat :)
<aftertaf> problem with burning mp3s to audio
<floh_> Fanfare: I just want my PC call a script every days (at 5 o'clock in the morning).
<floh_> But my PC is not running the whole day.
<James147> aftertaf: for karmic questions go to #ubuntu+1
<Fanfare> floh_: then edit /etc/crontab
<aftertaf> have done, no answer, just asking
<floh_> Fanfare: like 'crontab -e'?
<Fanfare> whatever editor u like!
<floh_> Fanfare: Is that all?
<floh_> Fanfare: Don't I have to enable(?) somewhat on anacron?
<khaije|calli> hmm.. nm, i forgot it was qt3
<Fanfare> iirc ana(cron) rereads crontab every now and then...
<Fanfare> floh_: but to get shure simply restart an(cron)
<floh_> Fanfare: Ok, then its enough if I turn off my machine. *g* Then I'll see if its run in next startup.
<floh_> Fanfare: One question is remaining... how does anacron work if a machine was off 4 days. Will it run the daily job 4 time or only 1? (I need it only 1 time since I'm calling rsync)
<Fanfare> floh_: only next specified time
<floh_> Fanfare: Ok. I thought I have to edit /etc/anacrontab. But I understand now I can do the same way like with cron ('crontab -e').
<Fanfare> /etc/crontab belongs to cron, use sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart to restart , no need to reboot
<floh_> Fanfare: Thank you, I'll try it out.
<floh_> Fanfare: Sure... but I don't want to wait till 5 o'clock in the morning, and my pc is only on if I'm awake. ;)
<floh_> Fanfare: This is why I need anacron.
<Fanfare> then id suggest to place a script in //etc/cron.daily
<floh_> Yes, but then the script is run as root, isn't it?
<Fanfare> yes
<floh_> Fanfare: Hm... :/ I don't like it... it should be run as "user".
<Fanfare> u can su inside the script
<floh_> Fanfare: Shouldn't anacron work with /var/spool/cron/crontabs/username ?
<Fanfare> just reading anacron man since i only used cron so far ... :-)
<floh_> Fanfare: Sure I can do su inside the script.
<floh_> Fanfare: No problem, I'll try it out and see tommorow if it worked. ;) Thank you very much.
<Fanfare> np, have fun!
<floh_> Thanx. Good night! :)
<khaije|calli> does kubuntu has kde3 dev libs in it's repos anymore?
<floh_> What exactly does "delay" mean in anacrontab file?
<floh_> If I say 5 does it mean call the script at uptime of 5mins?
<darthanubis> kdid firefox start all of a sudden segfaulting for anyone but myself?
<westy> what the widget that displays cpu load internet load hd load?
<Kaj-Laptop> westy, system monitor
<westy> thank you
<westy> gkrelm was what i was looking for i found it
<ni1s> I'm trying to activate "Edge Flip" in KDE 4.3, under which heading can I find its configuration dialog?
<xgus> do some body know how turn off the blue thooth adapter on a dell studio ?
<ni1s> xgus, often possible in the BIOS
<Werenerd> Howdy all, can anyone recomend an easy to use program that can rip a game dvd to an iso?
<darthanubis> westy: gkrellm will look aweful in KDE
<darthanubis> I hate that
<Werenerd> if it matters, it's C&C the first decade from the bargain bin $5. I am not pirating.
<vlt> Hello. Before updating from 8.04 to 9.04 I could use Amarok to manage music on my iPod. Where's this function gone?
<xgus> hey nils, thanks
<ni1s> xgus, np
<ni1s> is there a netbook-launcher more aimed for kubuntu?
<ni1s> gah!
<ni1s> I remember finding this stuff before
#kubuntu 2009-09-29
<westy_> FFMPEG (libavcodec) how can i get codecs for that i updated it but still missing  mpeg acc audio codecs
<Mamarok> westy_: just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Mamarok> and you need to install taglib-extras, too
<westy_> ok ty very much
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<westy_> hmm says it cant find taglib-extras
<Mamarok> westy_: wait, I have to check that
<Mamarok> westy_: it is called libtag-extras0
<westy_> k
<BaudThief> Any time I try and run a Direct3D game under wine after upgrading to 9.04, I get page faults and it crashes out (doesnt happen on non-direct3d apps such as photoshop)
<BaudThief> any ideas?
<BaudThief> games like portal, half-life, etc (all used to work)
<rejohn> I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue?  Is it KDE, KUbuntu, Ubuntu issue???
<kalibos> #almeria
<Walzmyn> I've randomly had and X session restart, for no apparent reason, anybody else had such?
<donnybrasco> hello, I'm looking for help with using two different graphics cards at the same time on kubuntu hh
<donnybrasco> I have an ATI Radeon (fglrx) and an Intel 865 - I'd like one to run my 1280x1024 lcd monitor and the other to run my 1920x1080p lcd tv
<donnybrasco> does anyone know if this is possible?
<donnybrasco> is anyone here?
<grow1er> donnybrasco, yes
<grow1er> donnybrasco, that
<grow1er> s some pretty advanced X configuration
<grow1er> thou
<donnybrasco> growler - would you be up to walking me through it?
<webbb82_> i just installed the kde extragear file  where do i find the new plasmas from the extragear
<webbb82> i just installed the kde extragear file  where do i find the new plasmas from the extragear
<webbb82_> oops sorry for the double post
<rejohn> I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue?  Is it KDE, KUbuntu, Ubuntu issue???
<naught101_> is it possible to edit items in the K menu in kde 4.3?
<deepu> hello
<deepu> navetz
<deepu> how are u ?
<navetz> deepu: I am good, you?
<deepu> i am also fine
<deepu> first time i am seeing this in my sy sytem
<deepu> i need to go to office
<deepu> cathu later
<deepu> catch*
<deepu> ok?
<deepu> shall we talk later?
<navetz> sure
<user321> New Open Source Web Browser http://dooble.sourceforge.net/ Released for Kubuntu Karmic and Higher
<user321> http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dooble/Dooble-Web-Browser_0.07_svn874_Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10-1i386.deb
<naught101_> what's the package required to administer samba from systemsettings?
<jussi01> !samba | naught101_
<ubottu> naught101_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jussi01> hrm, not overly helpful with your question...
<naught101_> no :)
<Adys> Im running the packaged nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-185; since yesterday x/kdm dont properly start I just get a blackscreen. this happened before but my workarounds dont work anymore
<Adys> $ status kdm says its running
<DarkriftX> how do you install newer nvidia drivers? I tried and it said I need X not running so I went to recovery mode. Then it complained about run level 1, told me to do "telinit 3" which then started X
<DarkriftX> wtf does it want me to do?
<Adys> DarkriftX: just go to a tty and run /etc/init.d/kdm stop then sudo sh NVIDIA...
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> then kdm start after im done?
<DarkriftX> or reboot
<Adys> yes
<Adys> just restart kdm
<DarkriftX> well all be damned
<DarkriftX> thanks, ill try trhat now
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, kdm stop did not give an error, but apparently also failed to work
<Adys> try `sudo stop kdm'
<DarkriftX> ok
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, stop kdm gave error about invalid service or something. I tried kdm stop from within the /etc/init.d/ path and got a new message "Stopping the K Display <something else here>" but as you can see, still nothing
<Adys> DarkriftX: you can always try to kill it
<DarkriftX> i think kill will just make it auto restart :(
<Adys> shouldnt
<Adys> kdm stop works for me... till recently
<DarkriftX> i think ive tried that before
<DarkriftX> ok, so I installed the nvidia drivers and they failed to build the kernel module so now I am stuck with no drivers and a very bad resolution
<DarkriftX> anyone know what i need to do to get the kernel modules fixed?
<DarkriftX> ouch
<navetz> how do you make kate open everything in the currently opened session
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is it possible to increase the sudo command timeout?
<noaXess> if i run a sudo command, after few minutes i need to run it again, cause the sudo timeout is reached..
<llutz> noaXess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=116697#post116697
<Lassekongo> Are there any known problems with Intel 82801 soundcards?
<Bou> hi
<Bou> KDE 4.2.4 has been moved to backport, but even after enabling it in my repo, i'm not proposed to update to it. Any idea?
<EagleScreen> Bou: using kpackagekit or apt ?
<Bou> EagleScreen: apt
<Bou> i made an update, and then nothing is proposed for upgrade
<EagleScreen> 4.2.4 is in jaunty-backports
<EagleScreen> check you have backport repository enabled
<EagleScreen> run $ sudo aptitude update
<EagleScreen> and check for updates
<EagleScreen> or run $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade, to upgrade all packages, but this will upgrade any package to its backport version
<dwidmann> yo eagles0513875
<illio> I've just bought a new hard drive for my laptop, so what I want to do is backup my entire system, install a new Kubuntu on the new hard drive and then restore all installed apps and settings into the new system, but without affecting such things as hard drive encryption, disc setup etc. .. how do I do that?
<nixi> hi..
<nixi> how do i deactivate the sounds from startup etc.?
<jygfjfcv> ciao a tutti
<jygfjfcv> c'è qualcuno che mi può auitare?
<jygfjfcv> ??
<bergan> aa ;)
<Prune> how can I add an application alias to my Applications menu?
<Prune> gEdit is the one I want to add
<devD> I have installed 'kubuntu-desktop' in my ubuntu and when I rebooted to kde there was no icons like places, applications & system . Even network & sound was not working there.
<avihayb> devD: applications places and system can all be accessed from the kmenu on the panle
<devD> avihayb, but they are not in the panel at all, there are no options at all, blank desktop and only right click shows some option . There is a small icon on the top right corner which can be seen in any KDE desktop.
<avihayb> so your panel is blank?
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<Prune> how can I add an application alias to my Applications menu?
<Prune> how can I add an application alias to my Applications menu?
<genii> Prune: Rightclick on Kmenu... "Menu Editor"
<Prune> trying that now....
<Prune> confused about where/what Kmenu is
<genii> Prune: The big K usually in bottom left
<genii> If you don't have one of those, you may not be using Kubuntu but something else
<Prune> well.  I'm on Ubuntu, don' tknow if I'm on Kubuntu
<Prune> I don't see a "properties" on the left menu item
<javier> hola
<javier> please, could someone explain me how to upgrade from Amarok 2.1 to 2.2?
<Riddell> javier: it's part of the normal karmic packages.  there are no 9.04 packages unfortunately
<javier> ah, then is only available for Karmic testers at the moment, right?
<javier> thanks for information :)
<mifauna> hola
<javier> another question, does someone knows a posibility for making firefox look nicer in Kubunt? when it comes a window from it, it looks weird
<Bou> javier: sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine
<Bou> javier: then in system settings > appearance >GTK styles and fonts you can control the look of gtk apps
<genii> Prune: /join #ubuntu       then, and ask there
<genii> !es | javier mifauna
<ubottu> javier mifauna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Prune> thanks genii
<javier> oh
<javier> that makes the difference
<javier> thanks a lot
<javier> it's better although exploring files from firefox still has bad icons, like folders, not proper from KDE, I think
<genii> Firefox has always been somewhat ugly under KDE (the QT firefox had some promise but work seems to have stopped on it)
<javier> mhm
<Bou> javier: by "exploring files" you mean in dialog windows ? (for example when selecting target destination for a download?)
<javier> I have another question. i'm under KDE 4.3.1, I upgraded recently, but unfortunatelly, each time I start KDE I loose Plasma configuration, which I have configured with wallpaper presentations, diferent for each one of my two destops.Do you think it's the matter that it is still not definitive version? Or, if not, is there something I can do to solve it?
<javier> mhm, I meant that
<Bou> genii: there is no way to force firefox to use dolphin for such dialogs?
<javier> that's what I wanted, I don't have dolphin is such dialogs
<genii> Bou: Not that I'm aware of
<javier> :)   Can you tell me how to restart KDE? Maybe I didnt do it well
<Bou> javier: logout and log back
<javier> so I did well
<javier> I didnt understand well if there is any possibility of using dolphin in such dialogs
<Bou> javier: not that I or genii know
<javier> ok, thanks
<Bou> but I think it's possible to use dolphin to open the folder after you downloaded something
<Bou> so i wonder why it wouldn't be possible to use it everywhere in firefox..
<javier> what about KDE 4.3.1, do you know if there are still some bugs respecting pasma?
<javier> I loose configuration each time I restart KDE: It appears without wallpapers, but if I go to settings, I find them as I configured them (diferent two deskops,with different presentations as wallpapers), and just presing Ok they come back. Back again no wallpaper after I log in next time
<Bou> javier: you can check bugs.kde.org or ask on #plasma
<paololino> ciao a tutti!
<javier> ok!
<genii> javier: Do you have "Restore Previous Session" checked off in the system settings?
<paololino> please give me name of the italian channel for support!
<llutz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> !it | paololino
<ubottu> paololino: please see above
<paololino> thanks and sorry!
<javier> sorry genii, where could I check that?
<genii> javier: KButton...Settings.... System Settings.... Tab which says:Advanced.... Session Manager
<NeKit> Can you help with configuring GPRS internet connection?
<NeKit> I'm using Windows Mobile PDA and Bluetooth adapter
<NeKit> The following commands work: sudo pand -c 16:00:36:73:33:8B
<NeKit> sudo dhclient bnep0
<NeKit> but the connection is very unstable
<javier> genii: ah, it's not that. I have ckecked in "restore previous sesion". It may be something different
<genii> javier: Perhaps you are shutting down in an unusual way, and not from KButton...Leave...Shutdown?
<javier> no no, I'm legal in that :)
<javier> that I do correctly
<javier> at least, following the rute you said
<Bou> javier: check annma's method on #plasma
<javier> Bou: I'm afraid you will have to explain me that :S
<javier> ah
<javier> OK,I understand
<sczgilae> Hi everybody. I have a line that mounts a network directory in /etc/fstab and if I do "mount -a" everything its ok, but when i restart the computer not mounts
<llutz> sczgilae: pls pastebin your /etc/fstab
<sczgilae> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d650c0ce9
<genii> I'm pretty sure fstab mounts happen before nfs gets loaded
<Freyr> hi there!
<llutz> genii: its smfs, not nfs
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Freyr> i have 4 updates blocked (all 4 are refering to linux kernel updates). how can i remove them or how can i unblocked them ?
<Bou> Freyr: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> Freyr: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Freyr> thank you for help
<Freyr> both of you
<javier> Bou: can you asses me how to try with new account?
<genii> sczgilae: In your fstab are the lines 17-18 and 20-21  on separate lines also, as in the paste?
<Bou> javier: sudo adduser newuser  should create a new user named "newuser"
<Bou> then logout and at the login page you should be able to log with this new user
<azerty_> hello everybody
<sczgilae> genii: yes
<llutz> sczgilae: should read one line each
<sczgilae> llutz: i dont understand. i have two lines but the system separate the lines to see ok
<agnese> italians?
<agnese> support?
<llutz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<llutz> sczgilae: putting it on one line is the only idea i have, sry
<Bou> javier: is it OK?
<genii> /server/diretory1     /mnt/directory2                    smbfs      credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777            0    0
<llutz>  //server/....
<sczgilae> llutz: its rare because if i put mount -a mounts without problems
<llutz> sczgilae: right, i wonder why...
<genii> It's probably just ignoring the stuff in line2
<llutz> genii: but why does "mount -a" mount it later?
<llutz> makes no sense to me
<llutz> maybe dns-issue during boot-time (just a guess)?
<genii> Likely mounting as whatever user the mount -a is being called as, using the first part of the stanza
<genii> sczgilae: You could do something like add the mount -a command to the rc.local
<llutz> sczgilae: can you try it with ip-address instead of "server" in fstab?
<sczgilae> genii: yes, im going to try something like that. i have tried in /etc/profile something like "mount -t ......" but when an user that is not root do a login fails because of permission.
<sczgilae> llutz: im going to try now
<giant81> ok I've got compiz, emerald installed and my fglrx drivers installed
<giant81> why is it when I start compiz I loose my window borders? I thought emerald was the windows decorator, am I missing something?
<newuser> Bou: I'm old Javier: the problem remains, I still loose configuration of desktop
<sczgilae> llutz: It is possible that it is related to the option "_netdev"?
<sczgilae> genii: It is possible that it is related to the option "_netdev"?
<llutz> sczgilae: since you don't have _netdev-option specified, i doubt it
<Cobin> Having issues with USB and built in mousepad on Asus n50v and just about any other built in devices after install.  live disk worked great.
<Cobin> any ideas?
<sczgilae> in other computer im trying that: "//server/directory /mnt/directory cifs username=myusername,password=mypassword,_netdev,auto,r  0  0"  but the same
<llutz> sczgilae: last idea if ip-address doesn't work either: //server/diretory1 /mnt/directory2 cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777,_netdev 0 0
<genii> You might want to try something like adding cifs or smbfs to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules        and then issue a: sudo mkinitramfs
<genii> Which will include in the kernel next boot the fs drivers
<sczgilae> llutz: i have solved writing the mount line in /etc/rc.local          thank you for all
<sczgilae> genii:  i have solved writing the mount line in /etc/rc.local          thank you for all
<liam_> good day, all ive just discovered that 'touch afile ; ls -l afile' lists root/plugdev for user/group when im logged in as my uid 1000 on jaunty... have never seen that before. any tips?
<liam_> op wait its parent directory i think thats doing it --
<liam_> some terribly written convenient compile script to blame i suspect
<liam_> oh well
<liam_> haha its ntfs braindead permissions
<Ben348> Hello
<radhika> how to monitor net infor
<genii> !info knetstats | radhika
<ubottu> radhika: knetstats (source: knetstats): network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 110 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ghost> wooo
<ghost> whatś going on?
<Guest37894> people
<Ghost777> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<genii> Hm
<romuald> salut
<romuald> ...beaucoup de monde, mais personne au final.
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<romuald> Hi
<romuald> ...lot of people, but no one eventually
<genii> romuald: You can always ask your questions in here, if using English is not an issue
<romuald> it's not, tks
<Ben348> Why does my network manager look like this http://i35.tinypic.com/vfi1z8.png when iv already activated the wireless driver http://i34.tinypic.com/280kxfd.png  Im trying to get wifi working on this.
<NeKit_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cerulean> How can I disable keyboard repeat for the Alt key? It's driving me mad... I've never seen the left Alt key repeating before
<sczgilae> i have an laptop with NVIDIA video card. i have installed the drivers and everything its ok if i work as root. but if i login with normal user the computer freeze. I tried uninstalling drivers and everything ok, so i think that the problem is because of permissions. i have tried too including adm group in /etc/security/group.conf" but i have the same problem.
<javier> Hi. Does someone knows how to make Firefox integrate in Kubuntu "atmosphere"?
<sczgilae> javier: integrar en la atmosfera? vamos al canal kubuntu-es
<Hatl> hi! is there a way to minimize a fullscreen opengl application? the kde shortcuts don't work
<donnybrasco> Hi, I'm trying to use two different graphics cards to run two different displays - can anyone help me with this?
<sczgilae> Hatl:  yes,system preferrences --> keyboard and mouse --> the last optionlike quick... global ..--> KDE component --> KWin --> minimize, then stablish keyboard shortcut
<donnybrasco> One of my cards is an integrated intel 865 using 'i810' driver and the other is ATI Radeon (fglrx) usint 'ati' driver
<drvoodoo> donnybrasco: does you mainboard support the use of an internal card and an agp or pcix card?
<donnybrasco> drvoodoo: I'm not really sure (bit of a noob) I'm currently using the radeon, which is plugged into a pci slot - how can I find out if my mb supports the use of both?
<drvoodoo> there should be a switch in the bios. but normally the internal card is deactivated by pluggin in an "external"
<donnybrasco> drvoodoo: yes, I remember switching the bios to use the pci card - so I'd have to reboot and see if there's an option for both?
<drvoodoo> yes
<donnybrasco> ok - if not, then I can't do it?
<sczgilae> donnybrasco: the first thing you have to do is "lspci" to see if the system knows about this card
<genii> I concur with sczgilae
<BluesKaj> donnybrasco, less cluttered if you do a "lspci | grep VGA"
<donnybrasco> sczgilae: lspci = http://paste.ubuntu.com/281484/
<donnybrasco> I think the system knows about it
<BluesKaj> donnybrasco, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<donnybrasco> BluesKaj: can I use both at the same time?
<sczgilae> donnybrasco: but do you want extended desktop?
<vge> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> donnybrasco, not sure , assumed you wanted to use the pci instard of the onboard
<BluesKaj> instead of
<donnybrasco> sczgilae: yes - I probably can't use two different cards for that, right?  I'd be satisfied with clone, though, or separate x server
<sczgilae> donnybrasco: no, now i have in my computer an NVidia card and the integrated one
<sczgilae> donnybrasco: do you have the radeon drivers installed?
<donnybrasco> sczgilae: yes, I'm not using the integrated card at the moment
<donnybrasco> radeon is using 'ati' driver
<vge> OK, who muted my soundcards in alsamixer? I want blood!!
<sczgilae> donnybrasco:  could you launch radeontool in konsole?
<donnybrasco> sczgilae: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281502/
<Prune> how do I force-quit my browser?
<chirag> hello
<chirag> need help with nuking partition
<chirag> any one got few mins to help me out pls?
<chirag> someone pls share ur knowledge
<BluesKaj> what do you want to do , chirag ?
 * genii sips and ponders sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sdX#
<chirag> partitioning is out of order. want to correct it
<sczgilae> donnybrasco:  write sudo aticonfig --initial
<chirag> new bee
<chirag> sda7 is there
<donnybrasco> sczgilae: sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<genii> Prune: Firefox?
<chirag> the reason i want to correct it is that while trying to upgrade to 9.04 it says don't have sufficient memory
<chirag> while i have but due to improper partitioning, having this trouble
<BluesKaj> chirag, not enough info ..pls explain your partitons , do a df -h in the konsole and pastebin the output
<chirag> blueskaj, help me with that as well pls.
<chirag> pressed alt + f2
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chirag> df -h is not coming up with anything
<BluesKaj> chirag, look in the kmenu for System , click on Konsole
<BluesKaj> then df -h
<BluesKaj> copy the text to pastebin
<sczgilae> donnybrasco: puf, im searching because with my nvidia i do very easy with nvidia-settings command. in ATI cards i dont know. maybe with xrandr command we can do something
<chirag> k
<chirag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281515/
<abdel> hello,
<bobbob1016> For some reason, KDE keeps freezing on me.  It seems to be the file-system backend of sorts, since anything that tries file-browsing crashes.  I can navigate in konsole, but not in kate or dolphin or anything.  Any ideas?
<donnybrasco> sczgilae: I have to go for now - time to eat - thanks for your efforts, I will work on this problem some more in a little bit
<sczgilae> donnybrasco:  ok, np
<abdel> can some one help me through my first tar installation, please, and newbie
<bittin`> Hello do anyone knows how to do the apt-cache bigger?
<chirag> blueskaj, any idea?
<abdel> can some one help me through my first tar installation, please, i'm newbie
<BluesKaj> chirag, your HDD is just 4.2G ?
<chirag> :)
<chirag> no
<chirag> 80gb only
<abdel> I googled for that, but some reason, i get lost in some stage
<chirag> have migrated from XP, had opensuse for a while n came back to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> chirag, it should show all the other partiitions ..are they hidden ?
<chirag> in the process the partitioning is screwed
<chirag> not sure
<abdel> hello folks, I need your help,
<genii> bittin`: Please don't post the same question in multiple channels. If you use Xubuntu, ask in #xubuntu if you use #kubuntu ask in Kubuntu, etc. But not all
<bobbob1016> !patience | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<bittin`> iam using Debian :p
<chirag> blueskaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/281520/
<genii> bittin`: Then ask in #debian
<abdel> #ubuntu
<bittin`> and i know apt-get is same for all
<genii> bittin`: The underlying system is similar. But they are not identical. You should ask in the channel that closest matches
<chirag> any idea now?
<BluesKaj> chirag, no it still doesn't show the whole HDD
<chirag> what should i do?
<chirag> n how should i do it?
<BluesKaj> copy and paste the whole list
<meitnerium> hi can someone help me extracting an daa file? i have already downloaded poweriso but if i type poweriso extract /path/ it says: Bad parameter: extract
<chirag> boss this is the whole list
<meitnerium> chirag: can you help me please?
<chirag> meitnerium, with what?
<meitnerium> hi can someone help me extracting an daa file? i have already downloaded poweriso but if i type poweriso extract /path/ it says: Bad parameter: extract
<BluesKaj> meitnerium, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<chirag> m trying to GET help
<genii> meitnerium: Maybe also see http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/convert_daa_to_iso
<meitnerium> ok ok thank you very much you two
<BluesKaj> chirag, you have an 80gig hdd , what occupies the rest of it ?
<chirag> just around 40% is full
<chirag> but due to wrong partitioning, havoc has been created
<BluesKaj> chirag, download and burn GParted Live CD
<BluesKaj> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chirag> what is the apprx size?
<bittin`> got it to work now :)
<BluesKaj> chirag, GParted is easy to use , and be sure to read the instructions ...looks like you have to repartition some of your drive and reset the labels
<genii> bittin`: Good
<chirag> okay blueskaj, would try that tomorrow
<chirag> hope it should be as easy as u r saying
<chirag> ur help is appreciated blueskaj
<genii> !helpersnack | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> chirag, do some research on the 'net to find out about partitioning and how it works
<BluesKaj> hehe
<chirag> then it would be easy... is it what u mean? lol...
<chirag> else it would not
<chirag> lol
<chirag> how is the new 9.04?
<Mamarok> chirag: 9.04 was releasd in APril, not exactly new
<BluesKaj> easy is not always best chirag , sometimes one learns more from testing and trying new things
<chirag> yeah... that's why love linux
<chirag> though can do very little with what i know so far
<chirag> mamarok, it was the beta version i guess
<chirag> in april
<Mamarok> chirag: no, 9.04 == 2009 April, that is a final release, not beta
<chirag> anyways, thank you for the hlep
<chirag> okay...
<chirag> good night everyone
<BluesKaj> nite chirag
<mrvanes> Hi, I've got a strange problem, anybody care to help?
<BluesKaj> !ask | mrvanes
<ubottu> mrvanes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrvanes> Ok, sorry ;)
<mrvanes> My device updater stopped reacting to the inserting of CD's
<mrvanes> USB etc still work
<mrvanes> where to start debugging?
<mrvanes> KDE 4.3.1
<mrvanes> Jaunty
<mrvanes> I meant device notifier of course...
<BluesKaj> notifier works with data on cd , blanks don't show up for some reason
<mrvanes> It stopped working for all CD's, DVD's audio, data etc...
<mrvanes> But I can mount the CD manually without problems
<mrvanes> It just doesn't show up in the device notifier anymore
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, did you just update ? if so , relogin or reboot
<mrvanes> No I didn't update recently and rebooted fresh an hour ago
<BluesKaj> I had the same prob a few days ago
<DarkriftX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> recommend you update , mrvanes
<mrvanes> running aptitude
<mrvanes> no updates available
<BluesKaj> safe-upgrade
<mrvanes> apt-get safe-upgrade?
<genii> safe-upgrade is an aptitude option
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<mrvanes> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, make sure your sources.list has all the debs enabled by removing the # in front of any debs in the list
<mrvanes> partner and jaunty-proposed as well?
<mrvanes> and wouldn't jaunty proposed conflict with kubuntu-updates ppa?
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, try this: alt+f2,  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , and get rid of the ppa , it's for testing purposes only in alpha and beta versions
<DarkriftX> what is the default nvidia driver package name?
<mrvanes> I don't have partner and jaunty-proposed enabled for that reason, that's why I asked if I should enable them...
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, depends on your nvidia card which kernel module is active
<DarkriftX> long sotry short i tried to go to 185. version and it failed. i had 1.80 version and i need my compute to work so I want to reinstall the one I had
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, enable partner , delete proposed
<DarkriftX> how do i check that?
<DarkriftX> lsmod
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, after editing do sudo aptitude update , then safe-upgrade
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: with all due respect... I don't think I'm behind in packages. The partner repo didn't add any new packages
<DarkriftX> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, try dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<DarkriftX> it shows all of them still installed
<DarkriftX> but the one I manually installed is what tries to load, so do i need to reinstall them?
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, well then you are prolly up to date , but there are other repos you may not have in your sources.list that are important
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, in oder to make a driver the default , all other previously installed nvidia drivers have to be removed
<DarkriftX> well all of these nvidia packages seem to still be installed
<DarkriftX> even that kde "Hardware Drivers" screen shows that 180 is still "installed"
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: I get 4.3.1 from ppa kubuntu-backports, that has never been a problem...
<genii> There was some udev problem which affected cd/dvd detection but it was fixed already, as far as I know. So if all upgrades have been done it might be some other thing in this case
<DarkriftX> but its not, the 185 is what tries to load, and errors out because of failed kernel module builds
<DarkriftX> so I want to get my system usable again
<DarkriftX> I want to go back to the ones that worked (which were installed from apt) so I can use my computer again
<BluesKaj> yeah, DarkriftX, the 180 is the base install for the 185 version so it's basically a header
<DarkriftX> so does anyone have any suggestions?
<DarkriftX> i cant believe im at a dead end
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: Is there any way to debug solid? 'caus I think that's where things start going wrong (together with hal maybe?)
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-"number of driver" then sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-"numberofdriver" that you want to install
<genii> DarkriftX: Can you pastebin result of: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180             (or 185, whichever you installed)
<DarkriftX> ok, i seem to have a bunch of htem installed
<DarkriftX> the 185 was installed form a nvidia package
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: Ok, found the solid/hal debug page
<DarkriftX> http://pastebin.com/d1cd49bfd
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, I sense you are being too cautious with your repos ..make universe multiverse and all the archive repos are enabled
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: I have them all enabled, except for partner and jaunty-proposed so I really don't think it's a repo problem
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: Like I said I think something messed with my solid framework, but now I don't know where to start to see what's happening
<BluesKaj> enabled and listed are 2 differnt things
<genii> DarkriftX: What says the result for the 185 ?
<DarkriftX> genii: 185 wasnt installed with apt-get
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: No, believe me, I USE them, they don't have a # before them
<DarkriftX> W: Unable to locate package nvidia-glx-185
<BluesKaj> don't think it's installed genii
<genii> DarkriftX: If it used a .deb then apt-get will still know about it
<DarkriftX> i installed 185 with the nvidia .run file
<genii> Ah, OK
<DarkriftX> and when I boot now it says that there is a module mismatch
<DarkriftX> i have 185 driver and 180 kernel module
<DarkriftX> and the kernel module fails to build/download during the installer
<DarkriftX> so I want to go back to 180 completely so it just works for now
<DarkriftX> my screen is stuck in low graphics mode and I am getting a headache reading it
<BluesKaj> which card DarkriftX ?
<DarkriftX> 6150 go i thnk
<DarkriftX> lemme lspci
<mifauna> buenas tardes
<mifauna> good nigth
<DarkriftX> hrmmm, doesnt even show in there now
<DarkriftX> but pretty sure 6150 go (mobile)
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, you need the nvidia-glx-185 driver ..it's in the supported list
<DarkriftX> i know but its not working
<DarkriftX> i just want it to work
<BluesKaj> the 180 is the mismatch
<DarkriftX> i spent 5 hours last night with someone trying to rebuild a kernel
<DarkriftX> and im left with a non workign computer
<BluesKaj> remove the 180 , install the 185
<DarkriftX> the 185 install failed
<DarkriftX> 5 times
<DarkriftX> 185 = unusable system
<BluesKaj> thatcuz you still had the 180, it's default until removesd
<DarkriftX> what about the kernel modules?
<BluesKaj> the kernel module should be the 185 if HAL is working right
<DarkriftX> so remove the 180 with apt and reboot?
<BluesKaj> go to a tty
<BluesKaj> hang on
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, ctrl+alt+f1 , login then
<BluesKaj> stop X  with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<BluesKaj> ignore the quotes
<DarkriftX> ok, i have gdm though so ill stop that instead
<BluesKaj> then remove the 180
<genii> DarkriftX: If you installed the nvidia stuff prior to (re)building some kernel this can explain why it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> then install the 185
<DarkriftX> genii: someone tried to get me to build a kernel to fix it but it never finished
<DarkriftX> ok BluesKaj, ill try it :S
<BluesKaj> after installing sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<BluesKaj> genii, right ,good point
<DarkriftX> ok, gonna try it now
<amitron> Can anyone help me with some wubi trouble? For some reason there are only Karmic cd images in the repository, so it doesn't really want to download it.
<DarkriftX> anyone know why when I kill X that I lose networking?
<genii> !9.10| amitron
<ubottu> amitron: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<amitron> I -know- what Karmic is.
<genii> amitron: Then why are you asking about 9.10 wubi here and not in #ubuntu+1 ?
<amitron> I'm puzzled because there don't seem to be any Jaunty cd images.
<genii> amitron: What repository are you pointing it at?
<amitron> It doesn't let me choose which one, so it's the default.
<dhughes> hi folks
<genii> amitron: If there are only Karmic listed, likely you're using a Karmic cd and not a Jaunty cd
<amitron> genii, It's a Jaunty installer, seeing as it's trying to download a Jaunty image.
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: Problem solved, I had a media-check-disable-storage_model_DVD__RW_DS_8W1P.fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/information and I REALY don't know how it got there?!
<mrvanes> hal works in mysterious ways... ;)
<genii> amitron: Did you have some previous wubi install that you are using the disk image file of?
<amitron> genii, No old installs.
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, good to hear ..not so good about the bug tho
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: I would report if I knew who to blame or where to start?!
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: Maybe wait to see if it happens again?
<BluesKaj> hmm mrvanes ..I don't have anything in that file
<mrvanes> It seems to be generated by hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom 'hal' (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/358390)
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: But I never did that (I would remember, wouldn't I?)
<DarkriftX> BluesKaj: didnt work but I did get lots more errors
<mrvanes> BluesKaj: Thx so far... glad I solved it ;)
<DarkriftX> damnit
<BluesKaj> !compile | DarkriftX
<ubottu> DarkriftX: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BluesKaj> !build
<DarkriftX> what do i need to build?
<DarkriftX> i would imagine I just need to install the driver that worked
<DarkriftX> but nobody knows how
<BluesKaj> looking for building kernel info
<DarkriftX> someone was walking me through it last night
<DarkriftX> but it failed
<DarkriftX> i spent 4 hours configuring the kernel with him and let it run overnight
<DarkriftX> woke up to an error
<BluesKaj> dunno why your friend thi=ought a kernel build was required
<DarkriftX> and why does my internet stop working when I kill gdm?
<DarkriftX> it still shows as connected, but I get invalid host or something
<BluesKaj> that's adasngerous practice even for experienced linux users
<BluesKaj> don't kill gdm just stop it , it's a way of stopping X , so that X isn't using the driver you're trying to remove
<DarkriftX> i did
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, if you have too many errors , then a clean install of the live cd is prolly in order and you can save your data if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition. That's how I rescued my install from disaster , you may need to reinstall some apps but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.
<BOZG> Does anyone use iFuse on Kubuntu?
<Darkrift2> wow, guess I fixed it myself
<BluesKaj> Darkrift2, share your procedure with us , so we can learn from it  :)
<Darkrift2> i have no idea what I did
<Darkrift2> i just started messing with shit
<Darkrift2> stuff, sorry
<Darkrift2> i removed the drivers, then I went to the "hardware drivers" screen, rmeoved it there
<Darkrift2> rebooted
<Darkrift2> went back to the hardware drivers and activated it again, rebooted, put my old xorg.conf settings back and rebooted again
<BluesKaj> ok, then the kernel module/hal was able to see your hardware after you removed the old driver
<BluesKaj> and by default made the right driver available after reboot
<Darkrift2> no, im back on the old driver
<Darkrift2> thats what I wanted
<Darkrift2> a working computer
<Darkrift2> i could give a crap less about the "right" driver, i want the workign one
<BluesKaj> well the right one is usually the one that works
<Darkrift2> which in this case is the 180 one
<Darkrift2> 180.44
<BluesKaj> I'm on karmic so I forget that jaunty is stillusing older drivers
<Darkrift2> i feel bad for the guy who tried helping me for 4 hours building the kernel
<Darkrift2> hard to tell him "sorry, dont need you anymore, that was a waste of 4 hours of our lives"
<Darkrift2> he was walking me through step by step :S
<BluesKaj> building a kernel isn't necessary , but some ppl think it is from purist POV
<Darkrift2> oh well, ill deal with it tonight
<Darkrift2> time to get ready for work
<inanimate> Is gspca available anymore in [K]ubuntu?
<inanimate> I have an old Creative Webcam that I'd like to get working, but everything is talking about <8.10...
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> in windows the program folder is located by default in c:\Program files\
<Ev0luti0n_> what is linux's equivalent?
<Ev0luti0n_> I want to configure Cairo-dock to open programs choosen by me
<Ev0luti0n_> but i can't figure it out the damn path to the apps
<Ev0luti0n_> In linux you just choosed the .exe files, and the apps would open themselves. On linux there seem to be no program icons nor "executables"
<Ev0luti0n_> i know this is a newbiew question, so take it easy, if you intend to reply
<Ev0luti0n_> ;)
<Ev0luti0n_> Anyone folks?
<dverweire> eviljussi01: think i missed your question. please ask again?
<BluesKaj> Ev0luti0n_, most apps are in /usr/bin , but the start in windows is the Kmenu in kubuntu where most apps are located graphically , you can add then to desktop or panel by right clicking and choosing the option
<Ev0luti0n_> thank you...
<Ev0luti0n_> but when i want to create a new shortcut manually... which path do i choose?
<Ev0luti0n_> or for example, when i need to use a path to indicate to something the path to an app
<Ev0luti0n_> "open with...." dialog of firefox, pex
<Ev0luti0n_> Do you have any experience with cairo-dock?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu are you using Ev0luti0n_ ?
<Ev0luti0n_> 9.04
<Ev0luti0n_> i think if found the answer
<Ev0luti0n_> lemme try it
<BluesKaj> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<Ev0luti0n_> OMAGAD
<Ev0luti0n_> precisely what i wanted
<Ev0luti0n_> thanks a lot blueskaj
<BluesKaj> Ev0luti0n_, this isn't gnome desktop which is ubuntu , this room is for kde desktop users = kubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> i know
<BluesKaj> Ev0luti0n_, any futher questions , ask in #ubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> problem solved now
<Ev0luti0n_> and cairo-dock works seamlessly on kubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> it works just fine, the thing is that i am a newbie and couldn't configure new paths
<tehace> omg first time kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Ev0luti0n_, we don't get many questions about cairo-dock here
<Ev0luti0n_> IT WORKS!
<Ev0luti0n_> :D
<Ev0luti0n_> gotta go now
<Ev0luti0n_> thanks
<Ben349> Hi can I get some help with this please http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106722.0 ?
<BluesKaj> Ben349, try the wext driver instead of the madwifi with the atheros
<Ben349> Ok thanks ill have a google, its weird becuase this morning it all worked fine just now it isn't
<BluesKaj> Ben349, what settings did you have this morning ?
<Ben349> All I did was 1) Enable the nvida graphics driver 2) Enable wireless card thingy, restarted and it worked. Then went to school and found the tab was disabled :(
<BluesKaj> hmm never encountered the wifi drivers in the HW config app
<Ben349> If I find a guide on how to get Atheros AR5007 working on ubuntu will it be the same for kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Ben349> Ok cheers ill google for that then :)
<BluesKaj> the procedure gui might be different
<BluesKaj> Ben349, a suggestion , look at wicd if you don't have any luck
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Ben349> Ooh ok thanks for the help Blueskaj, Ill just reboot into Linux now and have a go.
<BluesKaj> Ben349, good luck
<Ben349> Thanks Ill need it hehe
<BluesKaj> bbl..taking a break
<Monika|K> kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. the error code is 3. check your installation -- after reinstalling a broken system (preserving home) ... what could cause this and how can I solve this?
<a_> a
<a_> hola
<hanshenrik> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin == good way to install? or should i do it manually?
<jouhni_> hanshenrik: i did it and i like it
<hanshenrik> k
<jouhni_> conf files are located in something like /etc/phpmyadmin
<jouhni_> i think it creates a new mysql user (or maybe you have to do this, but it's optinal) and it changes apache's config such that http://localhost/phpmyadmin points to phpmyadmin
<hanshenrik> btw know where that option is set?
<jouhni_> has anybody ever built a debian package for a java program without reading those tons of packaging guides? i'm lookuing for an easier way if i just want to spread some files in the filesystem
<jouhni_> hanshenrik: the phpmyadmin mysql user does exist or not. that's the option ;)
<paul_____> WEIRD! :)
<sheldon> hi men
<sheldon> when wll be aviable the entire KDE compiled with qt 4.6 ?
<hanshenrik> i did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin   - but 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin  == 404 not found
<hanshenrik> its supose to land there right?
#kubuntu 2009-09-30
<apple_cat> Hi, How can I write plain bytes to a file? I was just reading a page which described the 'header chunk' for a midi file but I have no idea how to actually write the bytes in a file.
<rejohn> Anyone seeing spurious graphics problems in Ubuntu 904??  I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using KUbuntu 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue
<dwidmann> Alright, here goes. Is there a relatively simple command for setting an mp3's "disk" id3 tag? (for scripting goodness of course)
<ArkoldThos> damn repos, are slow :(
<rj_> ?
<rj_> anybody here?
<jussi01> rj_: yes
<jussi01> rj_: just ask your question :)
<rj_> ok... I have a Sound Blaster Audio Card
<rj_> a 5.1
<rj_> and Kubuntu is not detecting it
<rj_> where can I find the drivers?
<venky80> does anyone have a google wave invite to spare
<rj_> I have another question. When booting, there is a message that says "ati 128fb invalid rom contents" what does that means?
<rj_> ??
<rj_> may next time :(
<larg> hola
<larg> hay alguien aqui
<larg> hola
<larg> alguna persona aqui
<larg> soy nuevo aqui
<larg> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<larg> hola
<larg> hola como estan ustedes
<jussi01> !es | larg
<ubottu> larg: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<larg> ok gracias
<larg> pense  que estava solo
<larg> ppppues  soy nuevo en esto
<chalcedony>  æ{©æ{©æ{©æ{©æ{© eagles0513875 æ{©æ{©æ{©æ{©æ{©
<ArkoldThos> someone got chromium with flash?
<jussi01> ArkoldThos: yes. I do.
<Darkrift2> anyone know why my gkrellm cannot be alt+dragged around like it used to be?
<ArkoldThos> jussi01, you have flash working right?
<Darkrift2> i can still alt drag other windows. ive tried all of the gkrellm settings about widget/docking
<jussi01> ArkoldThos: yes.
<ArkoldThos> you had any problem after copying the plugin in the plugin folder and open chrome with --enable-plugin flag?
<jussi01> ArkoldThos: flash is not stable with chromium yet. it occasionally crashed and other small issues.
<Balsaq> is kubuntu lighter weight than ubuntu?
<Darkrift2> no
<Darkrift2> prob the opposite
<Darkrift2> because kubuntu is known to "look prettier"
<Darkrift2> shinier, more like vista
<Darkrift2> i personally feel ubuntu is kinda old looking
<Balsaq> oh thought thats waht ubuntu was
<Darkrift2> they are both the same
<Darkrift2> one runs KDE, one runs GNOME
<Darkrift2> only major difference
<Balsaq> cause i cant get youtube vid to runs at the same speed as th music plays in ubuntu
<Darkrift2> anyone know how to reinstall glx?
<a> au
<kambal> hi everyone!
<kambal> i would like to ask how to install wine in gutsy gibbon
<DarkriftX> sudo apt-get install wine
<kambal> Couldn't find package wine
<DarkriftX> then your repos are messed up
<kambal> ?? how do i configure it?
<DarkriftX> unless it doesnt exist in there
<DarkriftX> not sure, thats beyond what I can help you with :(
<kambal> what version of wine is good for games like gamehouse?
<sheytan> Hi all
<sheytan> how do i completly remove kde4 from my kubuntu?
<sheytan> need xfce, couse on my school computer kde4 works not so well
<TechN9ne> New to Kubuntu and loving it just installed 10mins ago anything i should do once its installed?
<kambal> how do i remove the last line i added to the repository?
<TechN9ne> ?
<James147> TechN9ne: Install kubuntu-restricted-extras (although running amarok, k3b or anyother media player should show a try icon to install them)
<TechN9ne> yep done thanks installed all updates that were needed just very new to KDE wasnt sure if i needed any thing else that was helpful
<James147> TechN9ne: wine might be helpful if you ever need to run a windows program (although not everything will work). Dont need to install it now just take note of it and if you do get the version from wine as the jaunty ones are very outdated
<TechN9ne> right ive used wine before thanks for your help
<James147> TechN9ne: other then that unless there is something spific you need, everything common should be already installed :)
<TechN9ne> great! was just double checking Thank You!
<TechN9ne> I have songbird but it says internal error and it wont play any songs any ideas?
<eagles0513875> !flea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flea
<gfhogen> wann ist kubuntu 9.10 fertig und sind dann auch PDF,Flashplayer undThunderbird dabei?
<llutz> !de | gfhogen nächsten Monat, alles weitere ->
<ubottu> gfhogen nächsten Monat, alles weitere ->: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest7535> Oi
<Fred-1> oi
<gfhogen> joi #ubundu-de
<Kall-ell> olá
<Kall-ell> Esse chat costuma ter pessoas que falam o idioma portugues?
<Kall-ell> Sim?
<Kall-ell> Yes?
<Kall-ell> No?
<jussi01> !pt | Kall-ell
<ubottu> Kall-ell: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mariner> how can i patch kde2 under FreeBSD?
<Mamarok> mariner: well, ask in FreeBSD I would say, also KDE2 is heavily outdated and more than 10 years old...
<mariner> i have very old pc and want to try kde2, couse i have never seen it
<hanshenrik> sudo cp -r * /var/www     - will that copy all files/folders/folder cotains in current folder to /var/www?
<echosystm> is there a QT firefox yet?
<Guest62158> yeah, qt firefox
<Guest62158> firefox is the only application I run that has memory leaks
<Guest62158> is it because it is gtk?
<Guest62158> lol
<javier> Hi to everyone! Does someone knows if it is possible to minimize thunderbird 2 and sunbird to tray instead of having them minimize together with all the rest of applications?
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<kaddi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dschulz> hi
<dschulz> anyone noticed weird font rendering in kdm running karmic?
<Pici> dschulz: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<dschulz> thanks Pici
<praveen_> HAI
<kambal> hello!
<kaddi> hello :)
<kambal> i've just downloaded pidgin and installed in gutsy gibbon, but whenever i open it just loading after that nothing happen
<kaddi> where did you download pigdin? I think support for gutsy gibbon has ended earlier this year. Is there a reason why you are not upgrading?
<kambal> can anyone help me?
<kaddi> where did you download pigdin? I think support for gutsy gibbon has ended earlier this year. Is there a reason why you are not upgrading?
<srdjan> can anyone help me how to change menu.lst file
<srdjan> i have dual boot sistem
<srdjan> and when i start my pc i want to have only two options ubuntu and windows but i have 5 tipes of ubuntu and recovery mode
<srdjan> hellooo
<Mamarok> !patience | srdjan
<ubottu> srdjan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaddi> srdjan: you should be able to edit your bootmenu through system settings: go to system settings->advanced-> grub editor->entries. There you can remove the entries you no longer want to see. Backup your menu first though, would be my advice
<Hatl> hi! i updated my kubuntu to 9.10. now i have the following error: http://pastebin.com/m25361f7b any suggestions?
<Freyr> hi !
<Hatl> hi
<Freyr> can anyone tell me project management software ( e.g. ms project) ?
<Freyr> * a
<Hatl> http://openproj.org/
<Freyr> 10x Hatl
<srdjan> 10x kadi
<srdjan> i made it :D
<s0me0ne> hi, where I can get apt-get source code?
<kaddi> :)
<genii> s0me0ne: If the deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list are not commented out, just:   apt-get source packagename        will pull down the source code for packagename
<s0me0ne> apt-get source apt-get doesn't work :/
<s0me0ne> I don't have commented deb-src in sources.list
<s0me0ne> any other ideas how to get source code apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> look for the src version of the repos
<genii> s0me0ne: The package that apt-get originates from is apt
<AndySpain> hi
<AndySpain> I can't log into kde anymore
<AndySpain> I had little space on hdd and was notified about updates (bugfixes only)  earlier today
<BluesKaj> s0me0ne, instead of deb http://archive.canonical look for deb-src http://archive.canonical , as an aexample.
<AndySpain> I clicked on apply all updates
<AndySpain> since then when I startup I get to the login screen enter user name and pw and again the login screen showed up. booted in live cd made some space availbalbe
<AndySpain> now when I arrive at login screen and enter name and pw on the uppermost left part of the screen a small console opens the rest of the screen remains like login screen
<genii> AndySpain: Can you still gain a console login by ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<AndySpain> yes
<AndySpain> i tried recovery mode at bootup and there the option repair x, same result
<AndySpain> now in this tiny console window I can also write comamnds. 'sudo shutdown now' instead of bringing the computer to halt, it brings me to the recovery mode screen
<AndySpain> very bizarre
<genii> AndySpain: When updates were trying to be done, it complained of no space on /boot   or similar groaning?
<AndySpain> no
<AndySpain> it said, reboot required
<AndySpain> with the reboot icon in tray
<AndySpain> df  however sayd 0 free
<AndySpain> at about 20% of update process, but I thought, aborting manually could be too dangerous and I hoped it would find out that there is no space and simply spill out an error, saying it just can't update
<AndySpain> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop did not help either
<Mamarok> AndySpain: well, kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, removing it doesn't remove anything
<kambal> hi everyone!
<kambal> how do i mount my 2nd ide hardisk?
<genii> AndySpain: What does:  df -h            report?
<AndySpain> sda3 available 345M used 96%  mounted to /
<AndySpain> sda3: available: 345M; used: 96%;  mounted to: /
<genii> AndySpain: We can try to free up the 5% usually reserved for superuser, with tune2fs
<AndySpain> how that?
<kambal> how do i mount my 2nd ide hardisk?
<AndySpain> it's a damn small partition, there's almost nothing big left
<genii> AndySpain: sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda3          (in this case)
<AndySpain> copied all big stuff to my pendrive
<AndySpain> genii: this won't delete anything no?
<genii> AndySpain: It won't delete anything, just free up the 5% usually reserved space
<genii> (which may be enough to finish it's updates)
<AndySpain> ok
<AndySpain> done
<AndySpain> it says: setting the percentage of reserved blocks to 0% (0 blokcs)
<genii> AndySpain: Are you able to ping internet from command-line? eg:   ping  -c 5 google.com             shows it responding?
<genii> Work requires me, returning shortly
<AndySpain> yes
<AndySpain> ping google.com  56 bytes of data
<AndySpain> 5 packets transmitted
<AndySpain> 0 received
<AndySpain> 100% package loss
<AndySpain> time 4031ms
<AndySpain> genii: elinks google.com shows me google's page
<genii> 100% package loss isn't good
<AndySpain> sounds bad, but google works
<AndySpain> and can search also, so not cached or so
<AndySpain> (dunno if elinks caches at all)
<AndySpain> what now? - sudo apt-get update and upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<genii> AndySpain: The idea would be... if internet is working... to clear out /tmp and /var/cache/apt/archives and then re-run an update/upgrade command
<genii> work, brb
<AndySpain> ok
<AndySpain> genii: sudo rm -R /tmp && sudo rm -R /var/cache/apt  would do?
<genii> AndySpain: For a test... does: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release                      grab a file from the repository?
<genii> AndySpain: Hold off on the rm stuff just yet
<AndySpain> yes, grabbed
<AndySpain> 165K7s in 0.4 s
<AndySpain> just my typing took a long time ;-)
<genii> AndySpain: Ok. So not the rm commands you put, but instead:   sudo rm -rf /tmp/*  && sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<genii> AndySpain: This will make room in /tmp and also clear out any corrupted partial downloads in the apt deb archives
<genii> AndySpain: Then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade             (or dist-upgrade if you prefer)
<AndySpain> done
<AndySpain> the rm
<AndySpain> error
<AndySpain> the archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing
<AndySpain> simply mkdir?
<genii> AndySpain: Ah... sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial                    then
<AndySpain> E: subprocess returned an erro code
<AndySpain> it was already fetching the update
<AndySpain> but still 9% of free space on sda3
<AndySpain> i try a reboot first
<AndySpain> another one I mean
<AndySpain> maybe if the system tries to come up from down it will set the temp files it needs to run popperly
<AndySpain> objections?
<AndySpain> genii: great. at least something changed: the small konsole window does not pop up anymore after trying to login into kde, but login still fails and throws me back to login screen
<AndySpain> no more error doing update and upgrade with apt-get
<AndySpain> 0 akturalized, 0 newly installed, 0 to be removed and 0 not actualized is the result, however
<dhuv> hello all, I am using karmic Alpha 6 and have a question about Xorg, specifically xorg.conf. What happened to it? and how do I get a default to be created?
<dhuv> I wanted to customize my graphics card and enable powermangaement and 3D acceleration.
<AndySpain> afk
<meitnerium> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<genii> !9.10 | dhuv
<ubottu> dhuv: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dhuv> ubottu: it is working fine right now. I just wanted to know how to get a default xorg.conf so I can customize it
<dhuv> I looked int he /etc/X11/ directory but it is not there
<genii> dhuv: You might want to install kxgenerator and make one
<sczgilae> hello. im doing an script that give to the user a possibility to mount an network directory.   http://pastebin.com/d69c81afe          but a normal user has not permission to mount
<oscar>  
<genii> !info kxgenerator | dhuv
<ubottu> dhuv: kxgenerator (source: kxgenerator): KDE X Server configuration utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 644 kB
<sczgilae> im going to put the script on the Desktop and when they click i want that they could write a username and password
<oscar> I got some troubles with Compiz here, anyone care to help? Probably easyto solve.
<genii> AndySpain: When you at some earlier point booted into single-user, did you try to start the X system? I'm thinking perhaps some permissions in /home/yourname got owned by root or so
<genii> oscar: Compiz and the built-in compositing of KDE4 don't play nice together
<oscar> genii: So I've noticed. Still, I'm trying Kubuntu out for a few weeks and I'd love to have as much eye-candy as possible. Can you download plug-ins for the existing manager?
<genii> oscar: Not sure. But the builtin effects include much of what Compiz used to provide..wobbly windows, cube, sphere, wall    and so on
<kaddi> !windows > kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi, please see my private message
<dhuv> ubottu: I cannot find the package for that in karmic, I see that it is in Jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dhuv> genii: The package is not available in Karmic, only Jaunty
<kaddi> dhuv: for Karmic support please try #ubuntu+1
<dhuv> ah I see
<sczgilae> hello. im doing an script that give to the user a possibility to mount an network directory.   http://pastebin.com/d69c81afe          but a normal user has not permission to mount
<sczgilae> im going to put the script on the Desktop and when they click i want that they could write a username and password
<willi_> might someone be able to suggest a good backup utility for my kde desktop?
<willi_> sczgilae: take a look at dialog http://hightek.org/dialog/ i think it does what you want
<Fanfare> sczgilae: or use kdialog
<sczgilae> ok willi_ and Fanfare i didnt know these aplications, im going to see them, thks
<chirag> how can i upgrade from kubuntu8.1 to 9.04 using live cd?
<sczgilae> willi_ ,  Fanfare   i tried kdialog and looks prety but the problem is that the users dont have permissions to mount a share  directory
<Fanfare> sczgilae: did u try mounting with dolphin? is it always the same share? adding it to /etc/fstab?
<Fanfare> does /mnt/tmp exist?
<sczgilae> Fanfare: /mnt/tmp exists.   i see that if i mount with a normal user with dolphin everything its ok but with the script a normal user no have permissions to mount
<genii> -o users
<chirag> somebody pls
<chirag> help me
<Idhan> hi, in systemsettings->about me->photo I cann't update the picture of my account, I get "your administrator has disallowed changing you image".. where can I enable this?
<genii> chirag: Not with the livecd, only with the Alternate cd
<chirag> :(
<chirag> no other way genii?
<genii> chirag: Not easily
<chirag> what is the difficult way n if genii can help me with the same
<chirag> what happened?
<chirag> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW CAN I UPGRADE TO 9.04 USING LIVE CD?
<chirag> how to check if having 32bit or 64bit version?
<sczgilae> genii:  if i add -o users occur the same, only root can do this action
<Mamarok> chirag: please don't shout
<Fanfare> chirag: uname -m
<chirag> fanfare: i686
<chirag> what does it mean?
<chirag> mamarok: ok
<Fanfare> chirag: 32bit your running kernel is
<chirag> what would it give in case of 64bit?
<Fanfare> chirag: x86_64
<chirag> fanfare: ok mate. can i upgrade using live cd?
<Fanfare> chirag: dont know
<genii> chirag: Apologies on lag, work required me
<genii> chirag: You should follow the method described here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<chirag> appreciate your help genii. that one is by using alternate cd...
<chirag> n not live cd...
<genii> chirag: Yes. I already told you that it's not possible to upgrade with the livecd, just the alternate
<chirag> okie dokie... would come back tomorrow if having any trouble... :)
<genii> I'll be here, like every day :)
<chirag> thank you very much though. happy working genii...
<chirag> can i ask you something?
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chirag> genii: do u work for kubuntu?
<chirag> or just a user n lover like me?
<genii> chirag: No, I just volunteer here to assist people and don't work for Canonical. I work for a small internet provider, among my other jobs.
<chirag> where are you from?
<genii> chirag: Toronto, Canada. But we are drifting offtopic now in the support channel :)
<chirag> :)
<Fanfare> Anyone around using capisuite?
<chirag> take care mate... would carry on tonight with 8.10.
<chirag> good bye
<genii> Fanfare: I've heard of it but not used it... PRI/ISDN utilities or such, yes?
<Fanfare> yes, fax/voicebox
<genii> Fanfare: If so, someone in #ubuntu-server may be knowledgeable on it
<Fanfare> genii: good hint, but actually im thinking bout capisuite/kontact integration ...
<genii> Fanfare: Ah, no idea offhand then. At my work we use an Asterisk based system
<genii> (well, FreePBX now)
<Fanfare> genii: just courious, how is asterisk setup? what does it do for you?
<Fanfare> genii: well, actually im rethinking my missed calls stuff...
<genii> Fanfare: We have a dedicated box with 2 Digium cards, hooked to our fax and our voice lines. Incoming faxes are converted to pdf and emailed out ... voice calls are directed by dialling plan to whoever is available at what hour to help, or if no one around then recorded and emailed
<reboot_> hi, i have a problem with a kubuntu computer, when i stat it it have some dead pixels at the buttom of the screen(software must be the cause) and then the monitor start "flickering"
<genii> Fanfare: That box also serves as a faxout machine, we print to it and it faxes the doc out, making a copy to pdf for archives
<Fanfare> genii: ok, hows prinitng done? cups?
<Fanfare> reboot_: sounds like wrong resolution
<Fanfare> reboot_: u dont get to the desktop?
<genii> Fanfare: Yes, it is setup as a generic postscript printer, when the job executes the server requests phone # to use for faxing out
<reboot_> i do get a desktop
<genii> reboot_: Is it some Intel graphics card? They currently have a known issue
<reboot_> and it works for a few minutes until the flickering starts and the system lags
<reboot_> nvidia
<genii> reboot_: Did you run jockey-kde  and install the nvidia driver, or just using what the system installed (probably vesa) ?
<sczgilae> please, anyones help me?     cannot mount shared directory using this script:    http://pastebin.com/d27daa856       it says that only root can mount
<Fanfare> reboot_: what driver, what card? did u try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<reboot_> a nvidia driver, i wasn't the one to install it, not sure of the card
<Fanfare> sczgilae: try adding to /etc/fstab with option users
<genii> Fanfare: xorg.conf doesn't exist by default anymore
<reboot_> any way to reenable xorg.conf?
<Fanfare> genii: right, i have one because of dualscreen :-) tẃinview
<sczgilae> Fanfare:  fstab is not solution because i want to mount this directory with diferents users and permissions
<sczgilae> and not always
<James147> reboot_: sudo nvidia-xvonfig will generage an xorg.conf
<James147> reboot_: nvidia-xconfig ^^
<reboot_> ok
<reboot_> as for the flickering it is the preinstalled nvidia driver folowing ubuntu
<reboot_> unless i am wrong
<reboot_> the card is if i am not mistaken a 8600 gts
<sewa> hi! im using kde 4.3.1 (@karmic) and im using compiz (in my laptop runs faster than kwin), well, is a way to use kwin decorations? in fusion-icon i only have gtk-window-decorator and emerald
<genii> reboot_: What does:  lspci -nn | grep VGA      say for the card?
<Fanfare> !karmic | sewa
<ubottu> sewa: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sewa> i know
<sewa> ¬¬
<sewa> whatever
<genii> sewa: So then ask in #ubuntu+1 and not here until after official release date :)
<reboot_> i will try that one
<reboot_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible coontroller[0300]: nVidia Corporation geforce 8600 gts 10de :0400] (rev a1)[
<genii> reboot_: Does:  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180                        report that package as installed?
<stefano> ciao
<stefano> sentite ma è normale che la gpu nvidia geforce 8400m gs sia sempre sulla temperatura di 60 gradi e piu?
<stefano> ho un portatile
<genii> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<drbobb> hello folks, anyone else here with a broadcom wireless in their laptop: did your wireless also stop working after the latest kernel update?
<drbobb> my status is: 2.6.28-14 - b43 driver works pretty well, 2.6.28-15 - no luck connecting
<reboot_> nvidia-glx-180 is installed
<genii> reboot_: You should probably then try someone's previous suggestion of: sudo nvidia-xconfig                    to generate a prototype xorg.conf file
<reboot_> ok, i will try that then
<reboot_> thank you
<tdn> How do I *save* a streaming video URL like this one: mms://wms.dr.dk/nas01/auto/cms/Resources/dr.dk/Nyheder/2009/09/13f9ee91-c9eb-472a-9d9c-da2b3e12b3d0/3519661_lbak_KONTANT29092009@169.wmv?
<urbans> test
<mikan294> how to upgrade kubuntu over internet?
<mikan294> Is there any option to upgrade kubuntu to 9.04
<deezy> mikan294: which version do you use at the moment?
<Ben348> Hi, I'm trying to get Wifi working on my laptop. I have found this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html but  it says "unable to resolve host address `snapshots.madwifi.org'" has the madwifi site mvoed ?
<genii> Ben348: http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/
<Ben348> Ooh ok thanks genii, I did post my problem on a forum http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106722.0 but got no reply so just going to try this quickly.
<sczgilae> anybody knows if normal users can mount in the konsola an shared network directory ?
<AndySpain> genii: I never started anything manually, no start x. i was always only get to login console, have my  name there and enter the pw
<nicholas_> hello
 * genii sips
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> Hello
<hallowname> oy. have any ninjas here tried discburner yet?
<genii> !hi | Dr_Rita_Oswald
<ubottu> Dr_Rita_Oswald: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<AndySpain> genii: still not gettin in.
<AndySpain> should i do chown user:user  /home/user ??
<genii> AndySpain: At this point probably can't hurt anything
<administrator_> hey guys. any idea how to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu?
<genii> administrator_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<wowa> wie kann man in kubuntu dolphin bei Orte die partitionen umbenennen ?
<genii> !de | wowa
<ubottu> wowa: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wowa> oh sorry
<AndySpain> genii: chown doesn't help
<genii> AndySpain: try the recursive:  sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<Ben349> Hi I installed Kubuntu on my computer but want to remove it, do I just click "Delete volume" http://grab.by/6PC ? I want to do this so i can re-install it and allocate less space to it
<genii> Ben349: Why not just boot to GParted cdrom and resize?
<AndySpain> genii: done, still no change. reboot required?
<Ben349> I think I messed up some settings for my wifi not to work, because it used to on kubuntu. So just thought I could re-install that would fix it
<genii> AndySpain: Not for that.
<AndySpain> damn
<AndySpain> then i really screwed my system
<AndySpain> :-(
<genii> AndySpain: Maybe mv the ~/.kde     dir someplace temporary
<AndySpain> so that a new onewill becreated?
<genii> AndySpain: Yes, exactly
<administrator_> is there any major difference between 8.04 and 9.04?
<hanshenrik> boot speed, for one..
<hanshenrik> (its really the only 1 i've really noticed :p)
<administrator_> i dont know to upgrade or not. thats the problem.
<genii> Ouch
<jhutchins_lt> Is KDE3.5 available on 9.04?
<genii> Not officially, but there is a site
<genii> jhutchins_lt: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<jhutchins_lt> Hm, maybe we can get some of the mandriva people to go onboard with him and help support the site.
<genii> They also have their KDE4 dissenters? ;)
<orion> hi All
<orion> :)
 * genii slides orion a coffee
<njathan> i am using kmail fo gmail access... now there's a nagging bar that appears at the bottom of every HTML message (which rightly seems to contain HTML files). How do i get rid of this extra-broad "status bar"?
<Lenin_Cat> the bot isnt giving me access to #ubuntu so ill just ask here...
<Lenin_Cat> Can you install a full installation(IE not wubi) on a partition that has windows on it?
<genii> Lenin_Cat: You mean and also keep the Windows?
<Lenin_Cat> genii: yes.
<genii> No
<Ben349> Is there a way to say "reformat" linux like Windows has ?
<njathan> okay.. problem solved... "Kmail Settings" -> Appearance -> Layout -> Message Structure Viewer -> "Never Show"
<genii> Ben349: During install process it usually asks if you want to format the partition you are installing (K)ubuntu to
<Ben349> ahh ok, so if i just install the live disk then i can just re-install over the existing one ?
<genii> Ben349: Yes
<Ben349> thanks genii ill do that :)
<eric12> i need help with my ubuntu.
<genii> eric12: If you have Kubuntu, we can help with that. for regular Ubuntu please visit #ubuntu channel instead
<Lenin_Cat> can you make ubuntu ignore input/output errors during install
<Anzo> hello all, is anyone in here working with karmic?
<genii> Anzo: #ubuntu+1 for discussion of Karmic please
<AndySpain> genii: sorry, had to be afk for some minutes
<AndySpain> mv .kde .kdetmp - then login - no change
<genii> AndySpain: Bah. I'm out of immediate ideas on it now
<AndySpain> me too
<AndySpain> thank you very much, nonetheless
<AndySpain> your help was apreciated
<genii> AndySpain: You're welcome, disappointed not to have been of more service
<AndySpain> maybe I'll somhow get it fixed, some other day
<AndySpain> genii: comparing .kde on the non-working machine and on the working machine I find that in the working one there are lib and shutdown
<AndySpain> in the nonworking one they are missing
<AndySpain> could this have to do with the prob?
<AndySpain> shutdown is empty though
<genii> AndySpain: It's conceivable but why it would cause this issue is beyond me
<AndySpain> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop only frees few kb, what is the packet I have to remove and install agian for the entire kde?
<AndySpain> I rather not simply copy .kde from here, since this here is intrepid and the one with issues is jaunty
<AndySpain> unless you tell me they use the very same kde - which I sort of doubt
<genii> No, they're probably not
<AndySpain> but reinstalling kde might work, dunno which package though
<genii> AndySpain: I'm not sure "apt-get purge something" works. I think it's supposed to be more like: sudo apt-get remove --purge something
<AndySpain> same result, removes only 49,2 k
<AndySpain> and still no login
<AndySpain> anyway, I'll check by tomorrow and hope someone can help
<AndySpain> thank you genii
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> I was messing with folder permissions in my Kubuntu9.04 and now I can't login to KDE
<Galvatron> First I got a kdestarupconfig4 error
<Galvatron> And after fixing this with quicky installed LXDE
<Galvatron> I got another error - this time KDE has no permissions to write in my $HOME folder
<Galvatron> And I still can't log in
<Galvatron> I was messing with those permissions to make Compiz work properly
 * genii searches for more Tylenols
<dfaure> Riddell: could libicecc-dev be upgraded? It's still 0.9.1 in jaunty, while ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/icecream has 0.9.4 (since april; 0.9.2 is from nov 2008)
<dfaure> (prevents compiling icemon, some api is missing)
<Riddell> dfaure: it's at 0.9.4 in karmic so it's a backport that's needed
<dfaure> ah, that's good at least. I thought it hadn't been updated for a very long time ;)
<Galvatron> Sorry
<Galvatron> Did someone write to me?
<Galvatron> I was trying something else and had to log out from system
<Riddell> dfaure: I filed bug 439618, give me a poke if I don't get round to it in the next day or so
<dfaure> Riddell: great, thx a lot
<TechN9ne> is SSh ipodtouch supported in amarok 2?
<TechN9ne> no?
<genii> TechN9ne: Perhaps enquire in the amarok channel...
<TechN9ne> right ok thanks
<TechN9ne> ok amaok channel no help
<Heliwr> hello all, I have a jaunty install set up to use an nvidia gpu but due to an incompatibility with a new motherboard I have to remove the gpu and use the integrated intel graphics. I reset my xorg.conf and the system initially seems to boot ok, but then all of the fonts are tiny to the point of unreadability. Any ideas how I can fix that?
<AndySpain> can anybody help me? I cannot login into kde anymore. I get to the login screen again after entering login name and pw
<AndySpain> .xsession-errors says: "open: Permission denied"
<reboot_> tried any other de or the terminal?
<AndySpain> terminal works
<AndySpain> but i need kde
<AndySpain> am a linux beginner
<AndySpain> reinstalled kdm, problem still there
<AndySpain> ctrl+alt+f1 and I can login, but not into kde. how can I revive my kde?
<Fanfare> AndySpain: well renaming ~/.kde could help
<AndySpain> Fanfare: tried this as well.
<AndySpain> Furthermore the problem arises for all users, not just one
<AndySpain> :-(
<brandon> anyone know the command to completely purege and remove all wine and programs?
<MTGap_> I can't seem to get koffice beta to install kpresenter (beta 2) there is some strange dependency error and I can't fix it with sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest59988> Hello all. I am new to linux and am using Ubuntu 9.04 and cannot get movies to play because it says I need to instal plugins, how do I get these? thanks.
<Fanfare> Guest42204: install medibuntu
<jupiter__> what is that?
<jupiter__> :)
<Fanfare> !medibuntu | jupiter__
<ubottu> jupiter__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jupiter__> oh thanks
<jupiter__> hey I need some help. I am trying to view movies and I keep getting an error message that says I don't have permissions to do so, how do I fix this? Thanks
#kubuntu 2009-10-01
<norberto> hee
<MTGap_>  I can't seem to get koffice beta to install kpresenter (beta 2) there is some strange dependency error and I can't fix it with sudo apt-get -f install
<chyetirie> Hi
<chyetirie> If I want to get a google-chrome icon set up in the KDE panel, How do I do it?
<jimmy_> hi
<Fanfare> chyetirie: drag it from kmenu to panel, make sure its not locked
<chyetirie> I've done it but the icon is missing. Any way to recover the chrome icon on the panel?
<chyetirie> Ah got it!
<chyetirie> thanks Fanfare:
<tjblair> need help on why i cant delete songs off a flash drive
<James147> tjblair: what filesystem dose the flash drive have?
<tjblair> James147: how do you find the file system
<James147> tjblair: pastebin the output of "mount" after the drice is mounted
<tjblair> James147: i dont know how to do  any of what u just said
<Fanfare> !pastebin |  tjblair
<ubottu> tjblair: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Fanfare> tjblair: go to kmenu open konsole then type mount
<Fanfare> copy what mount outputs to pastebin then give us the returning url
<tjblair> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282588/
<Fanfare> tjblair: it is mounted ReadOnly!
<tjblair> how do i change it
<tjblair> Fanfare: is the last one on the output
<Fanfare> tjblair: i think so
<tjblair> Fanfare: how do i fix it
<Fanfare> well, manually unmount and mount with ReadWrite
<tjblair> will i need my pass word?\
<tjblair> will i need my pass word?\
<Fanfare> usually u need to do it as root, so u need your password
<tjblair> what if i dont remember my password
<Fanfare> :-) your lost, as u cant do any administrative tasks
<tjblair> o ok thanks ne ways
<Fanfare> but why is it mounted readonly? thats the more important question...
<tjblair> i dont know cause the guy who did it doesnt know better
<Fanfare> well, setup of the flash is done by hal. dont think the "guy" did it...
<Fanfare> but why dont u know your password?
<dbgang> haha
<dbgang> what are we talk about
<Fanfare> lost password, ro mounted flashdrive
<James147> tjblair: you should be able to use sudo (and you standard password) to do root stuff
<dbgang> yeah,i an newer ,thanks
<Fanfare> he seems not to know HIS password...
<Fanfare> a victim of kubuntus autologin?
<tjblair> na i know my password he just lets me use it
<trappist> my monitor keeps shutting off while I'm watching movies if I don't get up and push a key or something once in a while.  how can I stop that?
<Fanfare> try another player
<James147> trappist: try disabling the screen saver, or lokking in power managment settings
<trappist> James147: done and done, still happens
<Fanfare> tjblair: ?
<tjblair> i cant cause i dont know if he fuck my password up too
<James147> trappist: advanced -> power managment it can over rule the power managent
<trappist> wait I just found 'enable display power management' buried in the power management settings
<Fanfare> tjblair: so u can do sudo umount /dev/sdc1 ?
<tjblair> with out passwords
<Fanfare> tjblair: its not your machine?
<tjblair> no
<tjblair> his
<Fanfare> k
<Fanfare> pull out the flash drive
<tjblair> then what
<Fanfare> tjblair: type tail -f /var/log/messages in console
<Fanfare> plug in flash drive
<Fanfare> pastebin what happens in messages   maybe well find there why drive is readonly
<tjblair> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282605/
<Fanfare> tjblair: that is after u plugged the device back in?
<tjblair> this is...
<tjblair> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282610/
<tjblair> jkdj
<Fanfare> tjblair: does the drive has any sort of lock switch!?
<luis_> hey guys good nite 2 u all
<tjblair> its not locked
<tjblair> .,..
<Fanfare> simply try pluging in with switch in other position... it says its locked...
<luis_> i like to ask you i am interested on broadcasting music and stuff on internet so how can u create a radio in here? is there any tutorial?
<tjblair> tjblair@tiny:~$ tail -f /var/log/messages
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:35 tiny kernel: [250983.947364] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:35 tiny kernel: [250983.948391] scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250988.957555] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Single   Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.641090] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] 3921920 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.00 GB/1.87 GiB)
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.649292] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.651053] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] 3921920 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.00 GB/1.87 GiB)
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.651983] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.652019]  sdc: sdc1
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.672471] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:47:41 tiny kernel: [250989.672668] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<tjblair> Sep 30 20:49:13 tiny kernel: [251081.484141] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 1(1) BSS returned, data->length = 84
<luis_> u shouldnt do this
<luis_> use paste bin
<tjblair> got ya
<tjblair> lll\;....\
<Fanfare> !pastebin | tjblair
<ubottu> tjblair: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Fanfare> tjblair: now recheck that mount says it has RW permissions
<Fanfare> luis_: easiest way is to use vlc (videolanclient)
<luis_> ok txs Fanfare
<Fanfare> that is for occasional streams
<luis_> VLC MEDIA PLAYER right?
<Fanfare> yes
<luis_> got it already didnt knew it was usefull to broadcast
<luis_> :P
<tjblair> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282618/
<Fanfare> tjblair: ? ok
<tjblair> Fanfare: what should i do
<Fanfare> well, as Write Protect is off you should now be able to do what you want on that drive...
<Fanfare> you can type mount and see if ro is now replaced with rw ... but you could also simply try to delete that file  ...
<Lillymon> If I go to hell, my punishment for all etenity will be to try and make an endlessly supply of new hardware work on Linux.
<Lillymon> I have a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000. I'm trying to record video and sound (it does sound) in VLC (since no one seems to have written a video capture program for KDE), and it doesn't work. Live video appears, so it can definitely see the webcam, but the output file is a blank .ps file no matter what settings I use.
<Lillymon> Video from the webcam appears to be going to /dev/video0. Sound is a nightmare as usual. OSSv4 is in charge here, and sound appears to be going to either /dev/pcmin0 or /dev/mix0, no idea which. Nothing seems to get sound from either, ever.
<Lillymon> If I can find any way to record video and sound in Kubuntu, I will be very happy.
<Lillymon> I'd even work with raw output if I could get it.
<Fanfare> Lillymon: if u know the devices, try mencoder
<Lillymon> I think I may have just now found the devices.
<Lillymon> After changing the audio input in VLC to /dev/oss/usb046d0990-1/pcmin0, it now outputs actual files. But still no sound.
<Lillymon> There is clearly some sort of miscommunication going on here.
<BubbaT> Hey. I've been a debian user, but want to move to kubuntu to get faster releases. It's not clear to me how to install it,
<Lillymon> I could try MEncoder, but I'm not sure how that will help.
<Lillymon> I'm also not sure how a command-line application would do me any more good than a graphical application in this situation.
<BubbaT> Lillymon, what are you trying to do?
<Lillymon> Record a video, with sound. One of those tasks where people frequently say "Well why are you running Linux then?".
<Lillymon> I seem able to get video, but sound is another matter. It's possible OSS is my problem, though I'm loathe to switch back to ALSA for various reasons.
<BubbaT> xvidcap, though I have to agree with most people. Last time I tried it on Linux it combined with my firewall to suck all the cycles out of the system.
<Lillymon> I have a lot of cycles to give, and I'd be satisfied with pretty low-res video. I just want for it to be possible.
<Lillymon> A proof of concept is my goal right now.
<donnybrasco> Hi, I'm trying to install sketchup using WINE - can anyone help me with this?
<Lillymon> I appear to get less success with XVidCap. No video and no sound.
<Lillymon> It doesn't seem to know where the webcam is, not does it bother to ask.
<Lillymon> So, Cheese is happy to take photos but locks up when it tries video. VLC records video in some esoteric format, but won't do sound. XVidCap looks nice but does nothing. MEncoder may be good, but I don't have any clue how it works.
<Lillymon> My current version of OSS is 4.1-1052. The latest is 4.2-2000. Couldn't hurt to try.
<`Onyx> I'm using open office spread sheet and I want to know how to stop it from automatically removing 0's from the start of numbers eg: 02/11
<webbb82> at any given time how cany prosseses are you guys running in your system monitor i have a feeling mine is full of stuff i dont need
<Guest50520> hey guys, the kdetwitter plasmoid doesn't update my friends timeline, can somebody help me with that? thanks in advance
<donnybrasco> Hi, can anyone tell me where the application icons are stored in hardy?
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to find the icon for firefox
<corigo3> When I run sudo chmod 777 will it apply to all users? I don't see any change in permissions at the user level...
<ulysses__> it should be
<ulysses__> 777 means, everybody can do everything
<corigo3> ulysses__: maybe it should 7777?
<ulysses__> nono
<ulysses__> the first number is the user, the second the group, the third is other
<ulysses__> there is no fourth number
<corigo3> so 776 is optimal. thanks
<chx> hi. aside from amarok , if i start any audio player, i can't listen music on youtube videos with Flash 10 alpha x86_64
<corigo3> chx: If I have Amarok running and try to start a call with Skype, it claims it can not access audio and cancels the call
<chx> i dunno why this pulseaudio thing is there. what was wrong with Alsa?
<corigo3> in Aptitude I'm getting  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found ... do I need to delete this repo, or is there an alternate solution?
<corigo3> chx: Yes, need to get rid of Pulse for sure
<corigo3> Use ALSA and JACK
<corigo3> How can I select previous Kernel versions when starting up Kubunut?
<chx> hey songbird works with gstreamer0.10-alsa installed yay
<TechN9ne> is there a better EFFECTs program than the one that comes with Kubuntu 9.04?
<TechN9ne> ??
<AndySpain> good mornin!
<AndySpain> can anybody help me? I cannot log into kde no more
<AndySpain> .xsession-erros says "open: Permission denied"
<AndySpain> I tried sudo chown -R /home/user/
<AndySpain> same issues with other users or a new user
<AndySpain> no error messages at login screen, after hitting enter I simply get the login screen again
<AndySpain> ctrl+alt+f1 login works
<AndySpain> I also did sudo rm -R /tmp and sudo rm -R /var/cache/apt because this arouse after an incomplete update process due to no free disk space
<DarkriftX> anyone here know how to get error information from ktorrent?
<jussi01> AndySpain: I dont know - seems as youve done the basics, youll probably have to wait a little till someone comes by and can help. Its kinda quiet here for the next couple of hours, so dont be supprised if it takes a little while
<AndySpain> ok
<AndySpain> thx, jussi01
<jussi01> :) yw.
<AndySpain> oh, I also found out that after rm tmp and sudo mkdir tmp I had to sudo chown 777 tmp to give write permissions to users
<AndySpain> now on kdm login I give my username and pw and then I get a tiny konsole instead of the kde
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<naught101> anyone know how I can get juk to read tags from .aac files? amarok reads them ok
<kambal> hi everyone!
<kambal> how do i install wine 1.1.30?
<kambal> i tried sudo apt-get install (directory of wine) it doesnt work
<Mamarok> kambal: why indication the directory, did you download a .deb package?
<kambal> no its in tar.bz format
<Mamarok> kambal: then it is the source you need to compile
<kambal> how do i compile that?
<Mamarok> why not get the .deb package?
<kambal> where do in download the deb package?
<Mamarok> kambal: well, probably at the same place you got that tarball from
<kambal> what will i do to install wine?
<Mamarok> kambal: where did you download that tarball from?
<kambal> im using kubuntu 7.10
<kambal> sourceforge.net
<Mamarok> kambal: well, you are using a very old version, Gutsy is not supported anymore
<Mamarok> you should upgrade first
<kambal> is that so? the file .deb ive download doesnt work either, it must be the reason
<Mamarok> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Mamarok> èupgrade
<Mamarok> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kambal> but can i still use old version of wine?
<Mamarok> kambal: well, the current version in Jaunty aka 9.04 is 1.0.1
<kambal> will it take long to upgrade?
<Mamarok> and if you download from sourceforce, you should get the .deb package, then you can install it with 'dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Mamarok> kambal: that depends on your computer and your internet connection
<Mamarok> please read those instructions in the link about upgrading I gave you
<kambal> cant upgrade right now
<kambal> if i can use an older version of wine then maybe itll work in gutsy
<Mamarok> kambal: then just use the one in your repos
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install wine
<kambal> sudo apt-get install wine doesnt work
<Mamarok> well, that's because of EOL then
<kambal> theres no wine in my repos
<Mamarok> you really need to upgrade your computer first
<Mamarok> kambal: there is, but your repos don't work anymore, because your kubuntu version is too old
<kambal> but can i use old version wine then install it in gutsy?
<Mamarok> kambal: seriously, upgrade to Hardy
<kambal> oh man
<Mamarok> and considr makinga fresh install once Karmic is released, put your /home folder in a separate partition first so you don't loose data
<kambal> can type in the instructions how to upgrade to hardy?
<Mamarok> kambal: everything is in that link I gave you earlier, please read that
<kambal> thanks mamarok!
<Xtreme> Hie there, can somebody tell me how to modify my xorg.conf file so it supports 2 displays? I've got everything, but i can't save the modified xorg.conf.
<James147> Xtreme: what did you open it in?
<Xtreme> in the nVidia display settings
<James147> Xtreme: As root?
<Xtreme> well I can't even activate the root account on Kubuntu 9.04
<James147> Xtreme: kdesudo nvidia-settings   <- kdesudo will open gui programs as root useing your password (use sudo for command line)
<Xtreme> James147: the command isn't recognized..
<Bou> Xtreme: sudo nvidia-settings should work too
<James147> Xtreme: try kdesu instead
<Bou> James147: why is kdesu preferred over sudo for gui programs?
<James147> Bou: Not exatly sure, but "sudo kate" gives me alot of errors with things not beeing owned by root so might do something about that
<Bou> James147: i get errors (or warnings?) when using sudo for gui programs, but apparently without consequences
<Bou> I will ask some sysadmin around..
<James147> Bou: Apparently, but without knowing for sure I prefure to give the "safer" option
<Xtreme> James147: it says the control display is undefined. What do you suggest?
<Bou> James147: yes i know it's recommended, you are totally right, but I also know that kdesu didn't always work for me, whereas sudo is always working
<James147> Xtreme: Where dose it say that?
<James147> Bou: I usually try kdesudo first if it fails then try sudo
<James147> Bou: Dont need to launch gui programs as root often so dont find many problems
<Bou> James147: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/kdesu  --> this is still not clear to me ..
<Bou> James147: as I understand it nothing makes kdesu more recommanded for GUI (at least in Ubuntu where we have sudo)
<James147> Bou: Its not really discribing why it would be better to use kdesu but rather why and how its being developed
<James147> Bou: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-165957.html
<Bou> James147: thx, interesting
<Xtreme_> How can one activate root account on Kubuntu?
<James147> Xtreme: You shouldent need to
<James147> Xtreme: The root account dosent come with a password as you are ment to use sudo opr kdesu to run apps as root
<Xtreme_> James147:Well, I'm unable to save the nvidia display settings so I can use 2 monitors at once
<James147> Xtreme: not even useing kdesu?
<Xtreme_> Kdesu says The nvidia display settings is undefined!
<James147> Xtreme: but dosent when you run it as a normal user?
<Bou> Xtreme_: and the nvidia-settings window doesn't open then?
<Xtreme_> James147: I can easily run the nvidia display and configure everything. The hard is when pressing the save changes button, it does'
<James147> Xtreme_: whats the output of ls -lh /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xtreme_> James147: It says "Access Denied" as kdesu..
<James147> Xtreme_: running the above command? ls dosent need to be run by root for this
<Xtreme_> James147: I first tried without root permission, it said the samething.
<James147> Xtreme_: then whats the output of ls -lh /etc | grep X11
<Xtreme_> James14&: Nothing came up!
<James147> Xtreme_: hmm, that carnt be good, can you pastebin ls -lh /etc?
<jussi01> Xtreme_: tried kdesudo nvidia-settings ?
<James147> jussi01: there is a deeper problem, ls is gettings access denied to /etc/X11
<Xtreme_> Jussi01: tried.
<bigbrovar> hi guys
<Xtreme_> James147: is there a where to edit the xorg.conf?
<Bou> Xtreme_: you can try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<James147> Xtreme_: Yes, kdesudo nvidia-settings should work, but since ls cant even access the dirsctory I dont think anything can
<Bou> and then kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Bou> ls /etc/X11/
<Bou> oops
<James147> Xtreme_: You need to fix the premision problems first, can you see X11 in the output of ls /etc  ?
<Xtreme_> Bou: How do I get to it?
<Xtreme_> James147: I've seen it?
<James147> Xtreme_: X11 is in the output of ls /etc?
<Xtreme_> James147: yes, i can see it on both console and gui.
<James147> Xtreme_: and whats the out put of ls -lh /etc | grep X11?
<Xtreme_> James147: Nothing is coming up...
<James147> then paste the X11 line of ls -lh /etc
<Xtreme_> James147: Where do I paste it?
<James147> for one line here for more pastebin
<robin0800> Xtreme_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Xtreme_> James147: I just pasted it on paste.ubuntu.com
<James147> Xtreme_: paste the link here
<Xtreme_> James147:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282846/
<James147> Xtreme_: That seems fine :S so whats ls /etc/X11 give?
<James147> Xtreme_: ls -lh /etc/X11 ^^
<Xtreme_> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282851/
<James147> Xtreme_: ls -lh /etc/X11
<James147> Xtreme_: not just /etc
<Bou> Xtreme_: just try   sudo nvidia-xconfig in command line
<Bou> and then, try again  kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Xtreme_> Bou: check it out here http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282856/
<Bou> Xtreme_: this is fine
<Bou> now run again kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Xtreme_> Bou: There's nothin different, dude!
<Bou> Xtreme_: what output for kdesudo nvidia-settings?
<Xtreme_> Bou: same output!
<Bou> nvidia display undefined?
<Xtreme_> Bou: How can I modify the xorg,congf manually?
<James147> Xtreme_: Just open it in a text editor - kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xtreme_> James147: It said the document cannot be saved, check that you have right permission...
<James147> Xtreme_: What does  "ls -lh /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  say?
<Xtreme_> James147: It says cannot access such file.
<James147> Xtreme_: try it with sudo
<Xtreme_> James147: I tried but still the samething.
<James147> Xtreme_: and the same with ls -lh /etc/X11  ?
<Xtreme_> James147:yes, samething.
<administrator_> hoho
<James147> Xtreme_: Im not sure wahts wrong, the premission look fine. What file system is it on? ext3?
<gigasoft> i have problem killing  an app, any help?
<Xtreme_> James147:yes.
<James147> Xtreme_: try booting a live cd and see if you can access it from there, possibally try running fsck (from the live cd)
<Xtreme_> James147: I'm ginna give it a try and I'll be right back...
<Bou> gigasoft: which problem?
<sun_> hi,is anybody here?
<bigbrovar> hi (i could feel my voice echo thru the silence of the kubuntu irc )
<nico___> hello, who knows howto record a VOIP conversation using Twinkle?
<DTsan> how do i go about installing a web cam?
<pykler> when is the beta images for Karmic going to be online?
<robin0800> pykler: when they are ready
<Pici> pykler: Karmic discussion is in #ubuntu+1, but the image will be released when its done.
<pykler> cool
<DTsan> lol
<Pici> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DTsan> thank you pici
<slipi> hi
<slipi> i am quite new to kubuntu
<slipi> is there still anybody in chat?
<slipi> hi
<slipi> hi
<kaddi> hi :)
<ivan_> hello，大家好，我在装fedora后重启遇到问题，大家有遇到类似的吗？
<jussi01> !cn | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ivan_> 我在XP装了雨林木风Fedora11
<ivan_> 重启后无法引导系统，请问如何解
<jussi01> ivan_: this is the kubuntu channel. please speak english so we can all understand
<ivan_> OK,thanks
<meitnerium> hi is there a way to install itunes 9 on kubuntu?
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<kaddi> hi :)
<meitnerium> hi
<ErreurDeSegment> meitnerium: no. But not really useful I think on a ubuntu :o) . If really you need it to test something, It can works with wine/ playonlinux... but not the best thing. Try amarok2, songbird... perhaps for example
<Gamarok__> yeah song bird with the ipod sync and cover flow addons is exactly like itunes
<meitnerium> thx
<simone> oma27
<meitnerium> simone: ???
<genii> meitnerium: They're gone again
<meitnerium> oh ok sry i haven't seen this
<genii> meitnerium: Sometimes a person has a broken internet connection and keep connecting/disconnecting
<meitnerium> ok i didn't read that she closed the connection
<Pavel_> can anyone help me tune into an online radio broadcast?
<homoboy> hey how do I install gnokii?
<homoboy> anyone? how do I install gnokii? I do not know how do install something from individual directeries and that is what they are giving me.
<Pavel_> when i click 'listen' on the page, firefox asks me to download or open 'listen.pls' (pulse audio file?)....
<genii> homoboy: Enable universe repository, then it should be available from Add/Remove to install
<genii> !info gnokii
<Pavel_> homoboy, I'm not familiar with that specific program but have you tried the sudo apt-gert command?
<ubottu> gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for mobile phone management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.26.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<homoboy> pavel, no I have not. I'l try it hold on thanks!!
<kaddi> apt-get even ;)
<homoboy> i know. apt-get install blah blah
<homoboy> and it's working!! thanks soooo much!!!
<Pavel_> so - internet radio. anyone?
<genii> Pavel_: I found some site explaining how to make Exaille work with them, but nothing else very useful for Amarok or so
<Pavel_> genii: but I *should* be trying to download the file (instead of open w/ __ ) and open it with some audio player?
<genii> Pavel_: As I understand, .pls is a playlist and not the actual content
<genii> Pavel_: Have you tried putting straight into Amarok the url containing the .pls  ?
<Pavel_> genii, experimenting with that right now...
<Pavel_> got it great
<genii> Good :)
<fale> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * genii sips
<dfrey> Is Karmic expected to be released towards the end of October?
<kaddi> yes, current schedule is 29th ocotber
<dfrey> Thanks
<pinguinodemo> ciao
<peterr> hi. I am trying to pair a bluetooth headset with Kubuntu 9.04 however the
<peterr> "Audio Device" section of the wizard is disabled. Who can help?
<dfrey> I somehow managed to remove the menu bar from konqueror.  How do I get it back?
<peterr> how to pair a bluetooth headset with Kubuntu 9.04?
<sczgilae> hello
<phh> peterr: google bluez-manager
<sczgilae> excuse me but i have the same problem i told yesterday. i have an script that mounts a shared network directory but cannot mount because konsola sais that must be root to mount. But i dont understand because if i mount using dolphin i have not problems, http://pastebin.com/d32befe57   , any ideas?
<peterr> phh: I have blueZ installed.  what now?
<rosco_y> does anyone have a recommendation for an HTML Editor?
<phh> peterr: i meant blueman-manager
<peterr> phh: ok. Thanks. I ahve just found some info on teh Net about it. They say it works.
<peterr> rosco_y: Quanta or Bluefish
<peterr> dfrey: have you tried right clicking on any bar? You should get options to choose.
<satyajit> I am new to IRC.
<satyajit> Can anyone tell what is it?
<dfrey> peterr: Someone in #kde told me that I need to press ctrl + m.  Right clicking only brings up a menu for selecting the toolbars
<peterr> satyajit: Google irc in your web browser
<peterr> dfrey: have you tried it?
<Guest63167> hellow
<pedahzur> I'm trying to use a module in system settings, and am getting this error: ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/qt.so: undefined symbol: PyExc_NameError  (This is KDE3 on Jaunty). But when I import the qt module from an interactive Python session, there is no error.  Help?
<genii> pedahzur: KDE3 on Jaunty is not supported here. Please contact the Pearson Computing guy who provides that distribution
<pedahzur> genii: OK.  Will do.  Since it concerned Python2.6 and python-qt3 (which *are* official Ubuntu packages), I thought I'd ask here first. :)  No problem.
<genii> pedahzur: http://bugs.pearsoncomputing.net/       probably best to try for any response
<pedahzur> Yup. Thanks.
<mukesh> how do I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10
<DarkriftX> this channel is rarely active anymore
 * genii makes a pot of coffee
<rmrfslash> How can I restart any audio services on kubuntu. Everytime that I launch Amarok I get a notice saying that my audio playback device is not working, falling back to _____ (which also doesn't work). After a reboot, everything is fine for a while, however, eventually falls back into this problem.
<Matisse> hi
<kaddi_> hi
<rmrfslash> So if there was a way that I could restart something or reload a driver, that would at least get me back in action without a reboot.
<Matisse> can somebody help me getting my installations consistent? I've made a update some days ago which crashed and now I cant install/update anything
<kaddi_> Matisse: what's the error message?
<kaddi_> rmrfslash: sry, but I'm really not familiar with sound. Worst problem I've had so far could be solved with unmuting :p
<rmrfslash> yeah, def not muted
<Matisse> "The following packages dont have correct fullfiled dependencies" (translated, Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten)
<Matisse> always when I use apt
<kaddi_> Have you tried installing the missing packages?
<Matisse> wont work
<Matisse> wait a sec
<kaddi_> maybe try purging the package that has unmet dependencies and reinstall it?
<DarkriftX> kaddi_: do you know how I can get debug errors from ktorrent? I tried running it from command line but it doesnt echo any errors there
<DarkriftX> I keep getting "Download Failed" when trying to update an RSS feed. I need to see what is wrong becaues the feed is fine and so is my internet
<kaddi_> never used a torrent in my life :p maybe ktorrent has a parameter for silent/loud feedback?
<DarkriftX> i didnt see it.when ran from command line, it actually goes to what I believe is called background mode
<kaddi_> have you tried to view the torrent with another application, agregator or something, to see if that works?
<DarkriftX> kaddi_: yes, the rss feed works fine everywhere else
<DarkriftX> and *sometimes* works in ktorrent
<DarkriftX> without being changed at all
<DarkriftX> sometimes = like 2% of the time
<kaddi_> maybe ktorrent isn't meant for rss-feeds? *just teasing*
<DarkriftX> lol
<Matisse> kaddi_, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-runtime" <-- this one ? Didn't work, even with downloading the package by my own
<Matisse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/283230/
<kaddi_> Matisse: are you trying to downgrade selected packages?
<rmrfslash> ok... online someone suggested reinstalling phonon-backend-xine
<rmrfslash> how can I reinstall a package
<kaddi_> sudo apt-get --reinstall install should do it, if you know the package name
<kaddi_> Matisse: This reads as if there is a version conflict: You try to install one package with a different version and run into incompatibilities with kdesudo/kdesu, what is it you are trying to do?
<Matisse> kaddi_, an update wanted to upgrade the package kdebase-runtime, which didn't work, maybe because the file is broken
<kaddi_> and you're sure that is the version it wanted to upgrade to?
<Matisse> kaddi_, I did not do something special
<kaddi_> maybe try a sudo apt-get clean to remove all downloaded packages and redownload package
<Matisse> kaddi_, I just wanted to upgrade my system with the update-manager (or whatever the name is)
<kaddi_> Matisse what does apt-cache policy kdebase-runtime say?
<Matisse> kaddi_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283234/
<Matisse> if I should translate something to english, just ask
<kaddi_> na, I'm german too ;)
<cher> The vim delivered with kubuntu is shamelessly crippled (no diff, no cindent, no cscope, no scrollbind etc.). I'm new to Ubuntu (but not Linux). Is there a way to get a "proper" vim with apt-get or so, or Do I have to install vim myself from the source?
<Matisse> kaddi_, cool :) then could have a look also at   http://paste.ubuntu.com/283227/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/283230/
<kaddi_> Matisse you have kde 4.2, but somehow a package for kde 4.3 got into the cache of apt:/var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3... I guess your best option is to empty the cache with sudo apt-get clean and try to do a update & upgrade afterwards to see if you still have the problem
<Matisse> kaddi_, still the same problem as in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/283227/
<Matisse> kaddi_, I'll try 'sudo apt-get -f install' as supposed again, maybe this time it works...
<Matisse> will take some time... :)
<kaddi_> can you paste me the output from sudo apt-get upgrade as well?
<Matisse> kaddi_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283240/
<cristi_an> can wlan be set manually ?
<cristi_an> i just do not see any wlan detected :( depsite from windows i see them
<kaddi_> cristi_an: yes it can, but it can be a PITA.
<Matisse> kaddi_, I has done something with -f ...
<Matisse> *It
<kaddi_> Matisse for better or worse?
<kaddi_> :p
<kaddi_> you're using 64bit?
<Matisse> At the moment it seems better... :) yes, 64bit
<kaddi_> cool. :) No more complaints? Or only fewer complaints?
<apparle> what's going one?
<Matisse> I'm upgrading at the moment... no complaints at the moment
<Matisse> I have to write that down... apt-get clean   and   apt-get -f install   seemed to solve this problem
<Matisse> apparle, had an inconsistent system due to a bad update... somehow I couldnt install a important package with many dependencies
<kaddi_> -f stands for force. This will force the install, or try to, even if there are unmet dependencies and similar. clean removes the already downloaded packages. This is useful in case a pacakge got corrupted during the download and fails to install for that reasen
<kaddi_> reason even
<apparle> Matisse: ok.......everything all right now>
<Matisse> might be, I hope so :)
<genii> kaddi_: In apt-get the -f is "fix broken dependencies" and not "force"
<kaddi_> oh
<kaddi_> I always thought it was force
<genii> kaddi_: In some other apps but not in apt-get
<kaddi_> hehe :)
<genii> dpkg-reconfigure  or so, for instance, yes
<Matisse> yes, upgrading worked fine!
<Leobuntu`> hi all
<kaddi_> :)
<Matisse> Vielen Dank, kaddi_ !
<kaddi_> hehe, I didn't do that, you did that on your own :)
<Leobuntu`> i've a little problem, can somebody help me ? x)
<kaddi_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matisse> now I even have the time to buy some food before the shop is closed ;)
 * Matisse is afk
<kaddi_> you'll have to be quick :P
<Matisse> right
<Matisse> :)
<Leobuntu`> okay, so, when I try to open a directory in konqueror, I receive two times "malformated url", and then, it opens it, does someone know where does it comes from ?
<lizzzy> Hi! So, I had installed ubuntu 9.04 and switched to kubuntu-desktop. Want to uninstall all the ubuntu-related files completely from the system. How do I know which is ubuntu-related and which is kubuntu-related?
<kaddi_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<lizzzy> Oh. So, I uninstalled whatever was mentioned above and now the audio doesn't play :(
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, beta out kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3.1 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Riddell> 9.10 Beta out kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta
<klosxx> hola
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimmy51_> guten tag
<Fanfare> !de | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jimmy51_> :)
<klosxx> hi
<jimmy51_> !en
<Fanfare> but you can also ask here in en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kaddi_> lol
<jimmy51_> sorry... just having fun
<Fanfare> !wargames
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wargames
<kaddi_> worth a shot ;)
<Fanfare> so, anyone using (k)ubuntu at work?
<jimmy51_> i will be on my next PC upgrade, which should be soon
<jimmy51_> i run it at home full time, with windows VM's when necessary
<jimmy51_> i'm going to do that here at the office since it works so well
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: which branch, what tasks ?
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: any company specific sw needs?
<jimmy51_> kubuntu 9.04 for now, 9.10 if it goes well at home.
<apparle> I have great hopes from 9.10...... heard it has better graphics acceleration and obviously KDE4.3
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: sry, i meant company buissines?
<apparle> and better firefox integration
<jimmy51_> the only non linux capable apps i have to have are:  Visual Studio, Outlook, VOIP Client App, Macromedia Fireworks, Windows Embedded Studio, and PE Builder
<jimmy51_> all of which i can run in a VM
<jimmy51_> i'm a hardware/software integrator
<apparle> Fanfare: In india LIC (which is a big company) has adopted linux though not sure which distro
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: ok, so you are in SW business...
<jimmy51_> Fanfare: software and hardware
<jimmy51_> i mean, our main product is software, but obviously that needs hardware
<apparle> jimmy51_: what do you mean integrator...........do u write drivers and design cards or do stuff regarding microcontrollers etc.
<Fanfare> do you promote linux to customers?
<jimmy51_> i haven't written any drivers, but i've compiled 3rd party source
<jimmy51_> i take our application, compile (build an installer if needed), choose or build an OS, marry the two, choose hardware or have it built, and marry the whole package
<jimmy51_> Fanfare: i don't interface with customers directly
<jimmy51_> i do advocate for linux when possible though :)
<jimmy51_> (to family, friends, and coworkers)
 * genii sips and contemplates customer interfacing
 * jimmy51_ has attempted to avoid customers for the last 3 years
<jimmy51_> Fanfare: why do you ask?
<Fanfare> just curiosity... as long as there is no support request :-)
<Fanfare> i find my mom, to be the touthest nut to convince of linux
<jimmy51_> haha
<jimmy51_> it took me a little bit to convince my wife, but now she's 100% linux and loves it.
<jimmy51_> start with replacing IE with Firefox, AIM (or whatever) with Pidgin, Outlook with Thunderbird
<jimmy51_> once she's sold on the apps, wait until her PC dies due to hardware failure or malware infection
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: my girlfriend used linux  from our first day... she never had too much contact to M$
<jimmy51_> build it back up on Kubuntu, with her apps
<jimmy51_> good
<Fanfare> :-) yeah, mom already uses 90% floss
<jimmy51_> there you go, prime time for switching
<Fanfare> waiting for her pc to die now :-)
<jimmy51_> hehe
<jimmy51_> i'm still working on her sister
<genii> As stimulating as the conversation is, I'll just mention that it's drifting offtopic from support which is the purpose here. If some questions begin coming in please shift to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jimmy51_> doh
<Fanfare> genii: you are right.
<jimmy51_> sorry...  has anyone here successfully got 3d accell to work on vbox 3 on kubuntu 9.04?
<Fanfare> we have that in mind.
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: checking
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: which guest?
<jimmy51_> Xp Profressional
<jimmy51_> i've got OpenGL -> OpenGL working, but not DirectX -> OpenGL
<jimmy51_> and the OpenGL was dog slow
<maple1> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<genii> maple1: Don't do that please
<jimmy51_> yikes
<apparle> Does anyone have had any experience with avr-gcc
<apparle> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<genii> apparle: Not specifically, but some other cross-compiling
<genii> What more exactly is your question?
<apparle> genii: Actually I am looking for an IDE to use with avr-gcc which will have more microcontroller specific features
<apparle> Right now I am doing we with the makefile
<apparle> But opening the file everytime for anychange is little tedious
<apparle> also typing make and make program in console everytime is also too much
<genii> apparle: You're using KDevelop or something similar?
<apparle> I have used Netbeans earlier and TurboC on windows
<apparle> And WinAVR on windows
<apparle> Also plz suggest a good video editing software..
<genii> apparle: For general code developing I'd recommend KDevelop (not sure about avr specific setup on it though)
<apparle> genii: Actually I also have to train others using windows so id kdevelop available for windows?
<apparle> *is
<genii> For editing, Kino sucks but is serviceable, may want to check KDENlive
<genii> apparle: You can use something like XMing to run KDE apps under Windows
<apparle> genii: That willl be too much....... the windows users are total duffers..... too much for them...... and anyways Kdevelop wouldn't suit my purpose
<genii> apparle: For windows-specific suggestions perhaps try ##windows channel
<Emery1> anyone around ?
<genii> !anyone | Emery1
<ubottu> Emery1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Emery1> how do i change the keymap settings in CLI ?
<apparle> genii: Actually I want something which is equally powerful under linux and windows... any ways let it be................ can anything be done so that I can associate keyboard shortcus for make and configure etc..... in Kate
<Emery1> i chose the worng one
<[Relic]> anyone using 8.04, I want to use python 3.1.1, but not sure if the make install will conflict with installed 2.5.x version
<apparle> Also I have never done video editing which app should I start with
<Emery1> genii any idea on changing the keymap in CLI ?
<mirza> Question: When in sudo mode, all GTK apps in KDE use ugly Raleigh theme (engine).. How to disable that or to change theme ?
<genii> Emery1: usually xmodmap
<genii> Apologies on lag, work requires me often right now
<apparle> mirza: I think starting the GTK configuration tool with sudo may help
<Emery1>  /exit
<slipi> hi
<apparle> !hi | slipi
<ubottu> slipi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slipi> who can tell me how i can get back my task bar
<slipi> i stopped it and now i cannot get it back
<apparle> slipi: did you remove all the panel or only the task manager in it
<slipi> i removed the bar down at the bottom
<slipi> with the big "K"
<slipi> now i can get all through the widgets
<slipi> but if i have many windows open
<slipi> then i must minimize all
<slipi> cause the widget dont come overlay
<slipi> the other windows
<slipi> so huuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<slipi> now i want back my task and menubar
<slipi> i only closed it i think
<slipi> but i am new in kubuntu since yesterday
<apparle> slipi: ok.......... but don't flood the channel with lots of small statements
<lizzzy> How do I remove the installed themes through command line?
<slipi> ok
<stollentroll> isnt there a way to use the symbol at the top right to get it back
<slipi> i think not, there i can get the widget
<Fanfare> slipi: there is no way to "close" a bar, only remove or autohide...
<apparle> slipi: did you try adding panel
<apparle> Fanfare: its but obvious he removed it
<slipi> where can i find that
<Fanfare> slipi: u need to rebuild the bar, as i think u removed it.
<slipi> adding panel?
<kaddi_> yes
<slipi> maybe
<kaddi_> once you have the panel, you can track it to the side you want to have it and start filling it with the widgets you like, by clicking on the cashew
<Fanfare> slipi: rightclick desktop, (unlock if locked) add panel
<apparle> slipi: you will have to add panl and then add widgets like system tray, application lauchcher, task manager.........
<slipi> ok , but how do i get it , looked already all
<slipi> system settings
<apparle> no need for system settings
<Guest64559> hey everyone. i just installed gentoo but my internet connection fails to start at boot. i get the eth0 : timed out error. i installed gentoo through kubuntu 8.04 live cd(where i am now too). any suggestions?
<Fanfare> slipi: rightclick on desktop, if its locked it says unlock, if its not locked it says ... add widget / add panel
<slipi> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<slipi> thanks
<slipi> ohhhhhhhhhh so easy
<slipi> i am stupid
<slipi> yeees now i have the panel but no big "K"
<jimmy51_> slipi: it's a menu item
<stollentroll> :)
<Fanfare> slipi: now rightclick on the panel add widget
<jimmy51_> right click on the panel, click add
<avihayb> genii: may I bother you about kdevelop? here, in of topic or in privet?
<jimmy51_> (i blew away my taskbar when i first tried kubuntu...i know it's frustrating)
<slipi> hi that helped
<apparle> as I earlier said don't flood the channel with small statements........click on the small icon on the right side and you will see another bar popup.......select add widgets and then add the application launcher
<slipi> i got it back
<slipi> the advantage for me is that i can also
<slipi> reach it if i have open many windows
<slipi> so i will keep it now
<slipi> thanks
<kaddi_> you can add every widget you want into the panel :)
<apparle> slipi: now you know surely how to play with these things....... will not run in any trouble regarding this now :)
<kaddi_> there is also a widget to minimize all windows, which I find highely useful :)
<slipi> oh
<slipi> yes
<slipi> thats for which i search
<apparle> Guys suggest a good video editing software......... I have not done any editing earlier
<slipi> so i can reach the desktop
<slipi> like in windows with the windows key and D
<jimmy51_> question:  what's the point of multiple desktops if they all share a taskbar?  i want multiple desktops so i don't have a cluttered taskbar.
<Fanfare> slipi: "show the desktop" its called or something similar
<kaddi_> I don't have the english names of the widgets, just look through the widgets and you'll find it :)
<fabio_> #ispman
<apparle> slipi: Actually you have a better feature called show dashboard............which will bring desktop in the front and just darken the windows..............if you have the graphics enabled
<kaddi_> jimmy51_: I guess this is a feature for the next release. At least now you can have different widgets for different desktops :) (and maybe even the systray will work outside a panel :p )
<apparle> Guys suggest a good video editing software......... I have not done any editing earlier
<jimmy51_> kaddi_: that would be good
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: not sure i got that, but u can separate like desktop 1: Work related, Desktop2: internet,mail,news Desktop3: media,musik,video,...
<kaddi_> jimmy51_: yeah I tried to not use any panels at all, so that I can configure my desktops freely, but it's kinda pointless when your systray only shows minimzed programs on one desktop. :/
<jimmy51_> Fanfare: yeah, but the taskbar shows tasks from all
<jimmy51_> so it gets super cluttered and full
<mirza> apparle: thanx for advice it worked after starting gtk-theme-switch2 with kdesudo (i was trying only sudo beafore :) )
<apparle> mirza: :)
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: u can configure to only show current desktop tasks
<apparle> mirza: kdesudo is only a graphical version of sudo
<jimmy51_> Fanfare: hmmm.... i'll have to look for that.  i've never seen such a feature in 8.10 or 9.04
<iEatChildren> whats up with the history command? its not showing the last command i ran from one of the multiple term windows i had open
<mirza> apparle: it did not work with sudo only, i felt strange about using kdesudo to start gkt app :D:D
<kaddi_> jimmy51_: not sure if it is available for the default task list, but smooth tasks and fancy tasks have been offering it for a long time. :)
<slipi> thanks fanfare and apparle
<apparle> :)
<slipi> now i too can get my network
<slipi> monitoring
<slipi> so that i can resolve my next problem
<slipi> i have connection to eth0
<slipi> but no wlan0
<slipi> but anyway i try now the third time in
<slipi> 3 years linux
<slipi> and the first time get internet
<slipi> big step
<jimmy51_> slipi, please consolidate your messages
<jimmy51_> this
<jimmy51_> should
<jimmy51_> be
<jimmy51_> one
<FloodBotK1> jimmy51_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> avihayb: I am just preparing to leave work now and will not be around (will just appear /away as I do right now)
<slipi> ah ok i see sorry
<jimmy51_> instead of hitting enter midway through or even at the end of each sentence, hit enter only when you are ready to send a complete thought
<apparle> slipi: remove the existing network manager and install wicd........... I myself have never had wifi but everyone says 'wicd' is much better
 * kaddi_ agrees
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: found it? its a plasma setting of windowlist!
<kaddi_> only that kubuntu insists on removing wicd and installing networkmanager with every new release
<jimmy51_> i'm on xp at work now... i'll check it when i get home.
<Fanfare> jimmy51_: ok, hurry :-)
<jimmy51_> Fanfare: hehe.  i should have left already.
 * jimmy51_ prepares to fight traffic on the way home to tweak his taskbar settings on 9.04
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: there is something to check in history menu. maybe that helps, but not shure
<iEatChildren> where is the history menu?
<davidjheinrich> does anyone know how to do a polynomial regression with Gnumeric in the spread-sheet? I want to have variables that I can reference, and not have to transcribe from a graph
<apparle> davidjheinrich: I think you better ask in #openoffice.org
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: we are talking bout konsole?
<cichlasoma> Hi. I cannot understand Konqueror'behavior when splitting views. It allows me to split a view without changing its size only when it is on the bottom right side of the Konqueror window, otherwise it splits it and displays it in the whole window. How can I disable the latter behavior, please?
<iEatChildren> Fanfare: yes
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: there is a menu file | edit | view ...?
<iEatChildren> yes
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: and history | bookmarks | ...
<iEatChildren> i dont have history
<iEatChildren> i have file, edit, view, scrollback, bookmarks
<iEatChildren> is scrollback what you are talking about?
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: then its called scrollback... having non english here
<iEatChildren> okay...i have that setup for unlimited now...it was at 1000. regardless...i typed a command then had to reboot...when i did "history" it wasnt listed
<MTGap> I can't get koffice-kde4 installed because of kpresenter being packaged incorrectly and I can't resolve the stupid issue, so I can't do any other upgrades or installs. How do I get kpresenter upgraded?
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: just found that this is not solving your prob anyways, sry
<iEatChildren> you tried...its all good
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: your history is never updated? or just in that case?
<iEatChildren> its not updated
<lizzzy> There seems to be some problem when I try to install new splashscreen themes. It doesn't get installed.
<iEatChildren> only has 26 lines in it...and thats since i installed the OS
<iEatChildren> i should have many many more commands in my history
<MTGap> Another issue, I changed my grub (1.96) timeout setting from 10 to 0 and now I don't even see the menu (No I don't have the option to hit ESC)
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: ok, i just found that only first konsole seems to save history
<iEatChildren> hmm...thats pretty lame
<apparle> Impressed by the kayaking photo on beta release news
<iEatChildren> Fanfare: any reason for that?
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: dont know just found out never really used history that much...
<Fanfare> iEatChildren: search and report at bugs.kde.org
<iEatChildren> ok
<iEatChildren> thanks
<slipi_> hi , i am back i cut my cable and it showed me that i have connection on wlan0 , i can reach my router now but have no internet so i load down "wicd" and it installed "grease monkey" is that normal ?
<Fanfare> lizzzy: are you trying through systemsettingsß
<lizzzy> yes Fanfare
<Fanfare> lizzzy: did systemsettings ask for root pwd?
<lizzzy> nope
<Fanfare> lizzzy: maybe kdesudo systemsettings may help
<lizzzy> will try that now Fanfare :)
<lizzzy> Fanfare: I did that and still none of the themes are getting installed "Cannot install SomeTheme" is the error. Well, I guess I'll just download the theme file and install. Thanks!
<Fanfare> lizzzy: hm, sry was a try...
<lizzzy> np  Fanfare :)
<Fanfare> got to go,bb
<MTGap> I'm using grub2 and for some reason I don't see the grub menu when I boot up even when I have the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT commented out
<apparle> does anyone know how to configure wicd
<apparle> My friend has installed the package.... how to start it
<kaddi_> just type sudo wicd and the wicd-client& into command line or start it from start menu
<kaddi_> *then
<ItsME> hmm
<apparle> does the support for 'legacy ATi cards' at ATI calls them improbe in 9.10
<apparle> *improve
<ItsME> hi @all
<nightwlkr> hellow
<nightwlkr> i'm having some problem with adept manager...using kubuntu 7.04 can some1 remind me where i had to modify so adept can fetch new packages on the net?
<Mamarok> nightwlkr: you should upgrade, as 7.04 has reached it's EOL
<Mamarok> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nightwlkr> well had 8.0 but my cd was damaged.. isn't there a way i can run a full upgrade or something from here?
<javier> Hi! Can someone help me configuration of multimedia keys?
<Walzmyn> !distupgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade
<nightwlkr> note that i no longer have any other operating system..was fed up of windows so tried installing 8.0 gave me errors,installed 7.04 since this was the last resort
<nightwlkr> !distupgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade
<nightwlkr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nightwlkr> ?
<Walzmyn> nightwlkr: here's the instructions for upgrading from older versions   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Walzmyn> nightwlkr: you have to go though some intermediate versions
<nightwlkr> thanks alot Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> NP
<nightwlkr> well as long as i get there not a problem..with this connection downloading 700mb is kind of suicidal
<Walzmyn> nightwlkr: if it was me, I'd back up /home and Download a 9.04 CD and just overwrite your root partition
<Walzmyn> blast! Quanta requires versions of dependencies that are not in the repo
<nightwlkr> well Walzmyn i need no backing up it's empty already..my data is moved to another drive
<nightwlkr> the connection speed is a problem try downloading on an 8kb per second
<Walzmyn> nightwlkr: oh, well, then i'd not bother with the upgrade business then, just load on a band new install
<Walzmyn> nightwlkr: torrent - leave over night
<nightwlkr> was just thinking that..thnx
<nightwlkr> but how do i burn it on a cd? :P
<nightwlkr> oh found it
<nightwlkr> k3b
<Walzmyn> Arrrrggg, anybody here help me get apache working?
<chalcedony> I show this in my firefox preferences: chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html  why isn't this the regular google start page? is this /chrome/ ?
<chalcedony> it's been there since i upgraded to 9.04
<Ev0luti0n_> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Ev0luti0n_> !last seen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last seen
<Ev0luti0n_> @seen
<Ev0luti0n_> !seen james147
<dwidmann_> chalcedony: it's a custom google page for firefox, stored locally. I think "chrome" in this instance has something to do with mozilla's XUL stuffs.
<chalcedony> heh
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> i changed it back to regular google mainpage
<chalcedony> the custom page doesn't have the links for things like images
<chalcedony> dwidmann_, thank you much :)
<Ev0luti0n_> fellas, anyone with an epson printer?
<Ev0luti0n_> sx200?
<Walzmyn> why the bloody hell can i not use sub directories in my public_html folder though apache?
#kubuntu 2009-10-02
<dwidmann_> Ev0luti0n_: http://openprinting.org
<Ev0luti0n_> what about that? :P
<dwidmann_> Ev0luti0n_: you can get info on whether your printer will work or not there
<Ev0luti0n_> dwidmann_: thks!
<harjot> how do i change the icon for a script file
<harjot> >?
<harjot> only 1 script file.
<BluesKaj> bin bash ?
<te_> is there a channel for #mint?
<te_> is there a channel for mint-linux?
<BluesKaj> te_,  try /join #mint in the server textbox
<jamesjedimaster> or #linuxmint
<maco> hey anyone know how to edit the kickoff icon in kde 4.2?
<BluesKaj> edit how ?
<maco> louis_ says he's not seeing on his computer what my 4.3 has
<maco> BluesKaj: choose a new icon
<maco> in 4.3 i right click -> application launcher settings, but he says that doesnt exist on his system
<BluesKaj> open widgets , there some listed
<ubuntujanne> hi room
<ubuntujanne> im a new bie here
<ubuntujanne> first time im here
<maco> open widgets?
<louis_> I can send a screencapture of what I c
<ubuntujanne> anyways its almost 2 o clock and im off to bed soon
<maco> ubuntujanne: welcome to linux :)
<ubuntujanne> maco thanx...im already starting to enjoy some of the huge number of features.......
<ubuntujanne> havent been using microsoft windows xp forever it seems
<ubuntujanne> or at least i think it was a week ago
<BluesKaj> !welcome | ubuntujanne
<ubottu> ubuntujanne: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chuyzoz> hello... i was hoping somebody could help me out ...  i had dual boot setup of windows and kubuntu
<chuyzoz> but about a week ago i messed up my kubuntu
<chuyzoz> i had two working operating systems... and then suddendly i the computer wouldn't even boot
<chuyzoz> with either of them
<chuyzoz> as an act of despair i installed kubuntu on the whole hard drive
<chuyzoz> i would like to install windows now ....
<ubuntujanne> Blueskaj..hi and thanx
<chuyzoz> but .. i've been reading a little bit about this and what would you guys recommend ?...
<chuyzoz> just install windows and then  kubuntu
<maco> usually its best to install windows before linux
<maco> because windows tries to stomp all over the boot loader
<chuyzoz> or try to install windows
<nositelicense> chuyzoz,  install windows 1st then linux
<ubuntujanne> ubottu...hello and thanx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello and thanx
<avihayb> :->
<chuyzoz> so you guys really recommend that then? ... its much easier to just install windows
<chuyzoz> and then kubuntu over it then
<BluesKaj> ubuntujanne,  ubottu is a bot
<nositelicense> yup
<chuyzoz> gotcha.. thats what i was thinking
<chuyzoz> just making sure
<ubuntujanne> ubottu..well its my first time here..so im just greeting people here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chuyzoz> ubuntujanne... welcome to linux .. i've been using it for a month now
<ubuntujanne> chuyoz..oh i see..i hope hope youre happy with Linux
<ubuntujanne> ive used severall diffrent versions of Linux
<ubuntujanne> but seem more at ease with Ubuntu Linux
<ubuntujanne> Ubuntu seem so easy to handle
<ubuntujanne> far better than microsoft windows in many cases
<ubuntujanne> but i still use both of them
<chuyzoz> i've had some trouble with it. .. lots of crashes
<chuyzoz> i don't find it  all that stable
<chuyzoz> but its coming along i guess
<ubuntujanne> U E was pretty cool...but more unstable than the average Ubuntu Linux
<ubuntujanne> im using U E 2.3 now
<ubuntujanne> tried the gamer edition 2.4 but that was really shaky
<ubuntujanne> and soon Ubuntu 9.10 is released...
<ubuntujanne> same day as the Microsoft windows 7
<ubuntujanne> so im really looking forward to that
<ubuntujanne> ok im off to a meeting with mister sandman
<ubuntujanne> ya'll take care..
<ubuntujanne> cant keep my eyes open
<ubuntujanne> i will check in again ..next time
<avihayb> good night ubuntujanne
<ubuntujanne> avihayb..thanx..
<fhenning09> it has drop down for hot to use grub as a bootloader
<fhenning09> *how
<`Onyx> Anyone know of any .doc to .pdf programs?
<Walzmyn> `Onyx: you should be able to do that with OpenOffice.org
<`Onyx> How Walzmyn?
<Walzmyn> hang on
<Walzmyn> `Onyx: open file with OOo, go to File--> Export as Pdf
<`Onyx> That's incredibly easy. Thanks Walzmyn. I tried googling that and I get led on a wild goose chase -_-
<`Onyx> Appreciate the help
<Walzmyn> `Onyx: no problem.
<Walzmyn> `Onyx:  for the record, your name is hard to reference with that ` in front of it
<Wubuntu> kde 4.3.1 is very responsive but the theme sucks a little bit
<`Onyx> How so Walzmyn?
<Walzmyn> That's just an odd key to try to tack down and hit "tab" for
<`Onyx> heh fair enough
<`Onyx> Just try and remember that it's directly above the tab
<Walzmyn> I remember where it is, it's just not normal to reach up there :)
<`Onyx> Different folks, different key strokes :P
<Walzmyn> ha!
<help_me> well, can anyone help me remove this virus?!?!?!.
<help_me> hello LjL.
<help_me> http://i33.tinypic.com/5peicm.jpg
<help_me> someone please help me remove this dirty virus
<LjL> !ops | help_me, bad pic
<ubottu> help_me, bad pic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok or maco !
<LjL> one will do
<maco> hrm soo to do that properly
<maco> oh wait. drat. web gateway. boo!
<LjL> maco: ban adsl-99-60-123-182.dsl.klmzmi.sbcglobal.net
<LjL> the floodbots will take care of the web gatewayness
<maco> nalioth: does that part stay the same?
<maco> nalioth: that what i was going to do, but i wasnt sure since they quit what # itd be if they reconnected to the server
<louis_> where are icons themes saved to in kubuntu I want to edit my kickoff app starter button
<louis_> where is the path?
<tony__> my sister loves it when i do that to her
<tony__> ffs, wrong window
<marco_> how is called the "menu" (the one that shows resize, rotate, etc)  that appears when the mouse pointer is placed over a plasma widget?
<JontheEchidna> marco_: I think it's technically referred to as the "applet handle"
<shadowhywind> Hi all, when I am trying to add a super karamba theme to plasma, the theme works if i run it under superkaramba, but it doesn't even show up in the list in plasma after i install it
<shadowhywind> any ideas
<marco_> JontheEchidna, thanks!, because im reporting an ugly bug releated to the applet handler
<marco_> what program do you recoomend for a screencast'
<marco_> ?
<JontheEchidna> About the only one I've used is recordmydesktop
<louis_> what chages kicker theme?
<neyca> hola
<jimmy_> hi everyone!
<marco> plasma widget handler bug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlRvJPMHOAg
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kalp> can u make a local area network on wireless?
<Benkinooby> hi
<Benkinooby> my laptop fails the first boot/reboot after using kubuntu. after the failed boot i boot again and it works. with win xp the problem does not appear. any hints?
<jm_> what do you mean by the first boot ?
<jm_> it boots, doesn't boot, boot, doesn't boot, and so on ?
<mozicodo> Myself and another person are having trouble with the network manager in kde. It works fine from gnome but not from kde. If you save the profiles as system wide while in gnome, kde then reads them and connects fine.
<jm_> i had the same problem mozicodo
<jm_> if you install Kubuntu directly, you get reverse problem...
<mozicodo> What I ended up doing is installing kubuntu then using the ubuntu live cd to create the network profile files and then copied them over.
<mozicodo> Do you know what I can use to get a log of what's happening in kde? I've been using kde for about a week for the first time since debian woody was stable.
<mozicodo> I know I can run nm-applet from the console but that I'm not sure about kde.
<agoole> qui
<jm_> honnestly i'm not too much into networking
<jm_> just find a good howto set your network on the net and follow it
<donnybrasco> hey, can anyone help me rotate my second screen in hh with nvidia 6150?
<donnybrasco> I don't see a setting in nvidia-settings to do this
<kuttans> kmail is not starting in karmic. when trying to start from console im getting an error message "<unknown program name>(5443)/: Communication problem with  "kmail" , it probably crashed.
<kuttans> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<kuttans> " any help will be appreciated.  I want to get the mails in the inbox folder
<RussellAlan> Can anyone help with Gparted? It isn't recognizing my media card.
<kuttans> how to run a kde program in debug mode?
<kuttans> i want to run kmail in debug mode so that i can know what is the error exactly, can anyone help me in that
<kalp_> i am doing ssh between 2 machines, ssh from A to B is possible but B to A says 'connection refused'
<navetz> how do you set your system up so things open in the same session of kate everytime?
<kalp_> i am doing ssh between 2 machines, ssh from A to B is possible but B to A says 'connection refused', what could be the reason?
<navetz> kalp_: does A have ssh installed?
<navetz> ssh server
<kalp_> navetz: yes
<navetz> hum dunno then sorry
<kalp_> navetz: if i can run the ssh command then its installed right?
<lizzzy> Hi! So, I'm manually configuring my IP. How do I know what's my prefix??
<dwidmann_> kalp_: no
<dwidmann_> kalp_: if you can start /etc/init.d/ssh it is though
<dwidmann_> kalp_: (ssh is only the client)
<dwidmann_> navetz: well, for the kate command you can use something like "kate -s somesession /path/to/somefile"
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: remove it, re-insert it, and run dmesg | tail -50
<kalp_> dwidmann_: whats the package name to be installed?
<dwidmann_> kalp_: openssh-server
<navetz> dwidmann_: hum what kate command is this?
<navetz> dwidmann_: oh in the mde menu?
<dwidmann_> navetz: the -s switch lets you pick what session you want to start
<navetz> dwidmann_: okay i'lll look for this
<kalp_> aah now its installing
<dwidmann_> navetz: you could change the menu's kate command if you want it to start with a particular session to read more like that
<navetz> dwidmann_: humm how do I change the menu commands in kde4?
<dwidmann_> navetz: the same way you would in kde3, really. Right click the menu icon, select "Menu Editor"
<navetz> dwidmann_: I dont seem to have that option with this new menu, it only shows add to favrouits
<navetz> dwidmann_:  ah theres a menu update tool
<paolo> ciao
<dwidmann_> navetz: I meant right click on the actual K icon, you can't do things more specifically than that unfortunately
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<navetz> ahh i see thanks
<RussellAlan> dwidmann_:  were you trying to get the info?
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: basically, we just need to see if it's being seen at all.
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: if Linux detected it, then it'd be logged to dmesg
<RussellAlan> hmm where can I post these lines?
<dwidmann_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/283521/
<navetz> dwidmann_: The default session is not a real session. Kate in kde4 does this session stuff really weird.
<navetz> when i save a session as a default one, it doesn't actually give me a session name
<burner> how do I get amarok to play mp3s in karmic?
<navetz> then i have kate set to open in current session
<navetz> but it does not
<dwidmann_> navetz: weird indeed, give the session a name and you should be okay then right?
<dwidmann_> !mp3 | burner
<ubottu> burner: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: looks like it sees it, but it says the filesystem is invalid
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: I think you can access it at /dev/mmcblk1p1 though, if you don't mind trying to do what you need manually
<kalp_> dwidmann_: thanks
<RussellAlan> i dont mind.
<RussellAlan> I'm just trying to setup a fat32, ext4 and linux-swap
<RussellAlan> for my android phone.
<navetz> dwidmann_: hum okay its opening the same session, but still in a new window of kate :S
<dwidmann_> navetz: try giving it the -u switch also
<dwidmann_> navetz: -u, --use                 Use a already running kate instance (if possible)
<navetz> dwidmann_: thank you that solved it
<navetz> dwidmann_: it should be configured that way by default :(
<dwidmann_> navetz: might be useful to you in the future, but if you want to figure out nifty ways to open things, try pulling up a terminal and running the programs name followed by --help :)
<navetz> dwidmann_: thanks for the tip )
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: all three huh? Hmm, that could be at least part of why it has trouble being picked up by hal
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: not sure about that really though, just a theory
<RussellAlan> well it was working before.
<RussellAlan> All i needed to do was a format.
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: anyhow, try running something like "sudo parted /dev/mmcblk1p1"
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: or perhaps gparted
<RussellAlan> okay in parted.
<RussellAlan> well see, i was using parted
<RussellAlan> when i opened it this time in gparted
<RussellAlan> sorry gparted* not parted
<RussellAlan> i got "Can't have apartition outside the disk!
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: I can see why that might make parted panic :)
<RussellAlan> not parted, gparted
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: I can see why that might make *libparted* panic
<RussellAlan> and when i have /dev/mmcblk1p1 open in gparted it shows unallocated -512.00 B
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: negative? that's cray-zeh
<RussellAlan> lo, for sure
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: try zero filling the first 5MB or so
<RussellAlan> zero filling?
<dwidmann_> (kill the partition table and then some)
<dwidmann_> zero filling is an effective tool of demolition when it comes to digital storage
<RussellAlan> well i have a disk-1 disk-2 and disk-3 in my /media folder
<RussellAlan> im going to take a shot at throwing the rom on disk-1
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: if you don't have any data that needs to be backed up on it right now, zero filling is a viable option
<RussellAlan> okay
<RussellAlan> step 1?
<RussellAlan> =D
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk1p1 bs=4096 count=256
<RussellAlan> no space left on device
<RussellAlan> 1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.00041069 s, 2.5 MB/s
<dwidmann_> Okay, that's weird.
<RussellAlan> how can i open a folder in kde via terminal?
<RussellAlan> well i setup the partitions with gparted.
<RussellAlan> they're there
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: dolphin /path/to/file
<RussellAlan> wow, lots of output
<RussellAlan> okay here we go
<RussellAlan> lets pray i dont brick my phone
<RussellAlan> this is in Android system recovery.
<RussellAlan> E: Can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 (or /dev/block/mmcblk0)
<RussellAlan> (I/O error)
<RussellAlan> E: Can't mount SDCARD:
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: that doesn't sound good
<RussellAlan> doesnt feel good either
<RussellAlan> okay, so i need to do a clean format, remove all the filesystems
<RussellAlan> then put them on the right way
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: which is basically what zero filling the beginning of the drive would have done ... except zero filling is probably more comprehensive.
<RussellAlan> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=535914
<RussellAlan> heres what they basically want me to do
<RussellAlan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<RussellAlan> dwidmann_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283540/
<RussellAlan> dwidmann_:  still with me bud?
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: try using mmc1 instead of what you were using before, maybe this will work
<RussellAlan> ?
<dwidmann_> (and my coffee says "Yes Dustin, you better  be!")
<RussellAlan> =D
<dwidmann_> ie:/dev/mmc1
<RussellAlan> Maybe tis what i need
<RussellAlan> yeah, no file or directory
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: ls /dev/mmc*
<RussellAlan> ahh
<RussellAlan> /dev/mmcblk2 and mmcblk2p1
<RussellAlan> gksudo gparted /dev/mmcblk2
<RussellAlan> Invalid partition table on /dev/mmcblk2 -- wrong signature 0.
<RussellAlan> although, it is the 7.42 unallocated
<RussellAlan> so its the right card atleast
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: hmm, it's an invalid, and dd coudln't do anything to it either :\
<RussellAlan> what exactly are you getting at?
<RussellAlan> corrupt card?
<dwidmann_> I'm not sure yet, I just find it really, really odd that dd wouldn'
<dwidmann_> **wouldn't work
<dwidmann_> It's as low level as stuff gets
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<RussellAlan> whenever i create new on the unallocated , it says Warning this will erase all data etc, then "Default is to create an msdos partition table
<RussellAlan> then gives me the partition table type's
<RussellAlan> dwidmann_: should i do something different then msdos, aix, sun, mac? =D
<burner> is there a way to make dolphin show previews for videos?  .avi .mp4 .ogv, etc?
<RussellAlan> okay, setup the tables, now partitioning
 * RussellAlan crosses fingers
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: you have to use msdos, I t hink
<RussellAlan> okay now how can i test them?
<RussellAlan> lol
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: well, mount and make a file on each partition, I g uess.
<RussellAlan> mount?
<RussellAlan> okay so ext4 is disk-3
<RussellAlan> how can i get a size of the folder?
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: ls -lh the folder
<RussellAlan> hmm, that just shows folder contents
<RussellAlan> should i umount before removing the sdcard?
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: should show the size at the very beginning, before everything else
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: you have to do it on the folder also, not in the folder
<RussellAlan> on the folder? so ls -lf /media/disk-2 ?
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: wait, in the folder should woirk too
<dwidmann_> RussellAlan: should be a line like this at the very beginning of the output: total 1.1G
<RussellAlan> think i got it
<RussellAlan> the phone recognizes the card
<RussellAlan> alright now to kubuntu, any thing i can do to spice up the kde enviornment
<jussi01> !themes | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zeltak> asdasd asdasdas asdasdas
<zeltak> sorry, wrong window
<anodesni> How do I run an sh script with a hotkey in kde 4.2?
<selfvideo> Ciao a tutti
<selfvideo> qualcuno puì aiutarmi, come posso scaricare la lingua italiana alle varie applicazioni?
<dwidmann> RussellAlan: http://kde-look.org
<replman> Hi! Is there a program for linux which can edit psd-files? Gimp can open it but doesn't recognise text as text and i have to edit the text...
<OPTIMUS> hi
<OPTIMUS> I am wondering why kubuntu 9.10 beta sill have old boot splash?
<kaddi> hi OPTIMUS  this question can probably best be answered in #ubuntu+1 the channel for karmic :)
<kaddi> hi, can anyone tell me if this is the "default" settings screen for the systray in kde 4.3.1 in ubuntu: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3260160/systray.png.html
<cichlasoma> Hi. I dislike Konqueror's behavior when splitting views. It allows me to split a view without changing its size only when it is on the bottom right side of the Konqueror window, otherwise it splits it and displays it in the whole window. Is it a bug? If not, how can I disable it, please?
<bubu123> hi all
<Lindows> hello
<bubu123> where can i get the latest version of Kubuntu ?
<Unksi> bubu123: www.kubuntu.org
<bubu123> thx..
<kaddi> anyone using kde4.3.1 here, that could verify if he's having the problem I have?
<LexR> I just revamped and old PIII with kubuntu 8.04 :) works like a chard!!!
<LexR> charm :)
<slow-motion> hi
<bergan> aha
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<seth> Hallo
<seth> Can someone help me out with a problem im having?
<seth> The time on my kubuntu installation always goes 2 hours to late.
<kaddi> seth what version of kubuntu do you have?
<seth> Using jaunty
<seth> With backports
<kaddi> can you do a right-click on the clock and set a new time?
<seth> I just get the digital clock settings
<kaddi> go to timezone and select a city that you know has the same timezone that you have and click ok
<seth> Hmm... It just displays UTC in the list..
<kaddi> how odd
<seth> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/------snapshot1.png
<seth> screenshot..
<kaddi> hehe, I believe you. ;) not sure what could be causing this, though
<kaddi> can you change the time directly in the clock?
<seth> Yus
<kaddi> but it doesn't stick?
<seth> nope
<seth> Is there a command to change the timezone?
<kaddi> what happens if you check "ste time and date automatically".
<seth> Same thing
<kaddi> there is probably a command, sadly I don't know it
<kaddi> ok, one sec
<kaddi> have you tried changing the clock with admin privileges?
<seth> Yes
<kaddi> I'm sorry, I can't help you then. :/ Maybe try it over at #kde, but they are probably going to tell you this is a ubuntu problem and reroute you back here
<chenchao> what
<chenchao> anyone here?
<seth> yes
<||arifaX> my mouse pointer is scrambled. is there a way to restore it by maybe killing/restarting a process ?
<replman> What's the general way to format a number "123456" to "123,456" or "123.456" depending on the locale?
<replman> sorry, wrong channel
<seth> God damnit... Reboot changed it back to UTC...
<slow-motion> what was the command to get the time from a time server and set the clock?
<||arifaX> how can I restore a mouse cursor in X? mine looks divided into 3 parts. is there a quick way to re-generate it?
<||arifaX> I mean mouse pointer
<avihayb> you can try to replace it with the same one
<||arifaX> avihayb: tried changing mousepointers already, does not work
<ubuntu_> Hey hey
<ubuntu_> Im having some troubles with my XP install, i need to backup files before clean install. But how do i mount the harddrive_
<ubuntu_> im on the live cd now
<avihayb> ubuntu_: your drives should appeare in the storage media category of dolphin
<ubuntu_> avihayb. they do but they appear as empty
<avihayb> humm
<ubuntu_> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options-refused uid 999
<ubuntu_> is the message i get trying to acces it
<avihayb> umm, well, I suggest you mount them manually then
<ubuntu_> umm how do i do that?
<avihayb> do you want to do it from the terminal, or do you want the graphical way?
<ubuntu_> Well terminal is prolly easier?
<avihayb> yes, I guess
<ubuntu_> guess i cant mount it in fstab since im on live cd?
<avihayb> well, you can add it in fstab for a manual mount and then mount it as a user
<avihayb> but there is no point.
<ubuntu_> Okey, how do i mount it manually?
<avihayb> just open a terminal, do a "cd /media" and then "ls" you should only have "." ".." and maybe some other folders
<ubuntu_> there is no folders in /media
<avihayb> ok. now you are going to make one folder per drive you are going to mount. the command is "mkfolder <name_of_folder>"
<ubuntu_> Yepp donr, although mkfolder didnt work so i used mkdir
<ubuntu_> done
<avihayb> now comes the hard part of figuring out what goes where...
<avihayb> err, my bad
<apparle> how to get rid of segmentation fault?
<avihayb> ok, there are fancy ways to show what partitions are where from the terminal. I don't remember any fod them at the moment
<ubuntu_> Okey, can i change permissions for it somehow, since it refuses uid 999?
<avihayb> if anyone can picth in, I'll be happy
<avihayb> if not, the just do "ls /dev/sd*"
<avihayb> $ ls /dev/sd*
<ubuntu_> there is dev/sda and dev/sda1 in there
<avihayb> ok. sda is a hard drive. sda1 is a partition
<ubuntu_> ahh okey
<ubuntu_> oh the partition is ntfs. dunno if it matters when im only gonna read from it?
<avihayb> usually the mount command autodetects the partition types, and runs the appropriate mount command (in this case I think it's called mount.ntfs3g
<ubuntu_> ahhh okey
<avihayb> well, the basic usage for the mount command is mount <device_name> <folder_name>
<ubuntu_> so i could do mount /dev/sda /media/win  ?
<avihayb> yes, you will probably need to add sudo there...
<ubuntu_> ahh yes, will try
<avihayb> and it should be /dev/sda1, and not /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> ah yes sorry typo
<ubuntu_> Yes! got it working now
<ubuntu_> Thanks a bunch for the help
<avihayb> ubuntu_: just a sec
<avihayb> you have mounted the folder under the root user
<avihayb> "in the default setup" a normal user will only get read permissions
<sherii> i need to disable desktop effects on kubuntu
<sherii> how???
<avihayb> if you want to be able to write, there are a few ways
<avihayb> sherii: I suggest you install something called fusion icon
<avihayb> when you run it, it puts an icon in your taskbar that lets you turn the effects on and off, as well as configure them
<sherii> look the problem is when u run a video it comes not stable and cant enjoy the movie , I dicovered that it comes stable when u disable effects on gnome ubuntu
<sherii> but i dont know if there is a better solution running effects and enjoy video as well
 * genii sips
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<rafytafy> todays update is SLOW for Hardy
<JontheEchidna> most likely the servers are being hammered since 9.10 beta was released, and everybody's testing
<genii> Yup. See !slow    etc etc etc
<Hosein-mec> hi , phonon in KKK support Equalizer ?
<rafytafy> JontheEchnida: you are prolly right
<rafytafy> when does 8.04 support end? anyone know the date?
<Hosein-mec> anyone know about equalizer support in phonon in karmic ?
<tjblair> i cant get read write permissions on my sd card
<EagleScreen> what filesystem type has it and how do you mount it?
<tjblair> i think some guy said hal
<tjblair> but i dont knoe
<rafytafy> sounds like you need to chown -R and chmod 777
<tjblair> do i have to be su
<tjblair> or know the password
<rafytafy> well yeah
<Fanfare> tjblair: also check the card itself, there is a lock switch on them...
<rafytafy> i mount all my stuff via uuid these days, no more /dev
<tjblair> its unlocked
<tjblair> its unlocked/
<tjblair> how do i do that
<rafytafy> stick the card in and su fdisk -l
<genii> "fdisk" is not a user you can use su with
<tjblair> didnt rcognize the name
<rafytafy> sudo*
<rafytafy> then i would sudo vol_id ( device)
<rafytafy> to get the UUID
<genii> sudo blkid
<genii> Will get the uuid
<rafytafy> cool.,didnt know :P thanks
<tjblair> how do you crack a password
<rafytafy> i installed WICD in hardy, so much better then network-manager-kde
<genii> tjblair: That's not a question we're normally giving advice on how to do here, since it is usually for questionable activities
<tjblair> well fuck all that i dont know what thats about but fuck all that
<tjblair> how do you do it
<genii> tjblair: Watch your language and your questions or you'll be removed. Last warning.
<Fanfare> tjblair: ask the system owner!
<rafytafy> man , fintek chip datasheet still not available ..i want lm-sensors to work..i should go bug msi some more :(
<Riddell> oh, he's gone anyway
<rafytafy> so wait, 9.10 was released today ? i dont see it on kubuntu website ...hmm
<Fanfare> 9.10 will come oct 29th!
<rafytafy> ah
<rafytafy> i should really keep up to date with such news :| LTS has made me lazy
<Pici> rafytafy: The beta was released yesterday.
<rafytafy> how is it?
<rafytafy> any major problems?
<gary1122> testing...
<genii> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<gary1122> ok :)
<gary1122> is kde more resource hungry than GNOME?
<rafytafy> with all the visual effects on?
<basajaun> can somebody gide me to install ossv4 in kubuntu 9.04?
<syann> salut
<untitled> hi, why when I start some process in gnu/screen, there are 2 instances of it in the output of 'ps'? /usr/bin/screen.real process_name and /usr/bin/SCREEN.real process_name
<genii> untitled: One is parent process, others are the child or sub processes
<untitled> konsole─┬─bash───screen.real───screen.real─┬─bash
<untitled> it goes like this
<untitled> why 2 screens?
<genii> untitled: If screen didn't have more than one process, you couldn't switch between things with it
<untitled> but there are no 3 processes, when 3 or more things are loaded inside the screen
<untitled> only 2
<untitled> it's rtorrent, i started it with 'screen rtorrent' and then added some more tabs
<genii> untitled: Ah. I have no further explanation.
<untitled> :)
<basajaun> has somebody succeded in installing ossv4 ?
<genii> basajaun: There seems to be something on that subject here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<basajaun> ty genii
<rafytafy> i rely on 8.04 since its stable, but i would like to try 9.10..so i think i will create another partition and dual boot 8.04 and 9.10 to explore 9.10 :)
<rafytafy> ive done it before:P
<nikitis> How can i manually set a string for the browser-identification?
<nikitis> There aren't enough options in tools -> configure -> Browser Identification.
<nikitis> for konqueror
<genii> nikitis: Perhaps see http://www.linux-showroom.com/2008/03/29/how-to-add-a-custom-user-agent-string-to-konqueror.html
<nikitis> genii: there is no ~/.kde/config folder
<nikitis> genii: nm, found it in share
<rafytafy> anyone know of any gui tools to split .flac files? right now i only use *cuebreakpoints cd.cue | shnsplit -o flac cd.flac*
<ward> Hello is the new amarok already avainble for kubuntu 9.04 ?
<rafytafy> wasnt there a amarok repository ?
<rafytafy> i recall using one back in the days of 7.04
<robin0800> rafytafy: only for 9.10 I think but that may have changed check their site
<rafytafy> ah ok
<genii> Look into the neon repo for latest amarok
<ward> yes but that's svn
<ward> today a new version released
<rafytafy> is that a kde 4.3 repository?
<rafytafy> i googled it
<genii> rafytafy: It's both, yes
<rafytafy> ah
<rafytafy> hmmm i think i will wait for the next lts to update my 8.04..april is not that far away
<fatih> hey, i was using kubuntu 9.04 i uninstalled it and i am on gnome right now. but some kde apss like kopete, it looks bad. how can i change kde apps apperance on gnome? i read kcontrol is enough but i cant install it. any help?
<genii> fatih: Ask in #ubuntu please
<fatih> genii: thanks but no answer. can you help?
<genii> fatih: If the question was how to make gnome apps look better on Kubuntu, yes. But you're using Gnome and trying to get it the other way around.
<rafytafy> i wonder if you installed kde and gnome, and changed the kde theme to match that of gnome...that might do it no?
<rafytafy> since the apps take on the theme colors and whatnot
<fatih> i installed kubuntu 9.04 then plasma crashed and i opened system with installing gnome. i am not a expert user.
<rafytafy> i am not familiar with plasma
<fatih> i uninstalled all kde4 but some kde applications theme's and fonts dont seem nice.
<fatih> i want to change kde themes on gnome. its my problem.
<rafytafy> i get my kubuntu themes from kde-look.org ..i think thats the correct url
<rafytafy> well there is gnome-look.org too
<fatih> i need to install kcontrol to change it. but i cant install it.
<rafytafy> what is the problem with installing kcontrol
<rafytafy> you are having
<fatih> let me paste it please.
<soeren> .
<soeren>  
<soeren>  
<soeren>  
<soeren>  
<FloodBotK1> soeren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soeren>  
<fatih> rafytafy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/283978/
<rafytafy> hmmm it seems that kcontrol is not in the repository..maybe its name has changed?
<fatih> i tried some searches from synaptic but no answer.
<rafytafy> ok you want systemsettings package
<rafytafy> since kcontrol no longer exists
<marco_> hi guys :D
<rafytafy> afternoon
<fatih> i installed system settings but any settings on it.
<marco_> guys u noticed that if u change kwin effects the font settings change? :o
<fatih> rafytafy:  may be i should install kwin. =)
<rafytafy> i am sorry, but i am still using 8.04 :( some of these apps you speak off ..i am not familiar with
<fatih> rafytafy: thank you. regards.
<rafytafy> :)
<fatih> <rafytafy>: i am installing kwin. i'll tell you if i success.
<rafytafy> okcool
<basajaun> some applications don minimize to sys tray
<snarkster> how does one upgrade amarok with out getting the rest of the upgrades?
<genii> snarkster: PErhaps something like sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<snarkster> hmm wouldnt that upgrade be automatically detected by packagekit?
<basajaun> how  does one get all applications to minimize to tray? like konqueror doesn show loads of apps go on running in the background very ennoying
<basajaun> they don even stop on reboot unsane consumptiojn of memory
<slipi> hope someone can help me with my connection . my eth0 work fine . i have installed kubuntu since 2 days , if i put of the cable and connect to wifi then i can reach my router but dont get internet . how can this happen ?
<snarkster> slipi unplug your cable reconnect to router then open konsole and type sudo dhclient -r to release and renew your ip address. that should help you
<slipi> snarkster thanks i will try that
<basajaun> need help with systray , loads of minimized application show in systray  which means their instances have to be killed in sytem monitor
<snarkster> slipi your welcome
<snarkster> if i add the ppa backports itll take me to the RC of karmic right?
<mountain> snarkster i try and it say socket fallback
<snarkster> hmm
<snarkster> could be a driver a problem, but i think im over thinkjing it.
<snarkster> thining even
<mountain> i think i will put this in google cause i dont have idea about a socket
<mountain> snarkster , do you have running wireless connection ? i think its still a common problem with most ubuntu distributions that they have problems with wireless
<baron86> Hello there.. I got the latset kubuntu 9.10 and have problem with the KPackageKit and when i tryto install anything there is an error message saying you dont have the necessaty privileges.. I think i have admin privileges
<snarkster> yes my wireless works flawlessly.
<snarkster> is it atheros or something else?
<maco> baron86: yeah uh...kpk cant install software = known breakage
<mountain> its an atheros
<baron86> what do you mean known breakage?
<snarkster> have you run hardware driver installer?
<snarkster> means its broken.
<baron86> when is it gonna be fixed?
<snarkster> taking for ever to get the file list for the ppa
<snarkster> been sitting at 99% for over 5 min
<mountain> so you think i should install other driver ?
<baron86> Why KpackageKit is not working???
<mountain> baron86 why do you want 9.10 and dont take 9.04 cause thats more stable for now
<genii> baron86: Basically because it's a new replacement for Adept and they are working out the bugs still
<baron86> Yesterday i had it working perfectly
<baron86> today it needs privileges...
<baron86> why?
<genii> baron86: Discussion for 9.10 is in the channe; #ubuntu+1 and not here until after official release date
<baron86> in order to download adept i have to use sudo aptitude install adept???
<BadTaste> hi
<basajaun> hi all
<snarkster> hola
<genii> baron86: Yes, since it's not the default package manager anymore. Again - since you are on Karmic, direct questions to #ubuntu+1 (which is also #kubuntu+1 )
<basajaun> need help with systray  windows like Konqueror or firefox amongst many I guess do not minimize to tray but just disappear
<basajaun> I am running Kubuntu  9.04 latest kernel
<njathan> pressing the "Printscreen" button twice on Kubuntu 9.04 on my laptop seems to be triggering a ksnapshot bomb!!! millions of windows with no way to stop!! Not even the CTRL-ALT-ESC key sequence works!! is this a known bug?
<baron86> do you know how to update me kde?
<dwidmann> njathan: how about the ctrl + alt + bksp? or perhaps SysRq + alt + k?
<genii> basajaun:  You have a system tray widget installed?
<njathan> SysRq+ALT+k.... phew! that one hell of a key sequence!
<njathan> let me try that....
<James147> basajaun: do you mean the task bar? systray is where things like kmix kopete knetworkmanager live
<basajaun> I have indeed genii, ans k mixer klipper, quassel and kopete do show up
<James147> basajaun: konq and firefox dont minimize to the system tray
<James147> basajaun: they stay in the task bar
<basajaun> James147, no?
<basajaun> thet do not
<basajaun> they don't James147
<James147> basajaun: systray tends to be for things that stay open alot but tend to stay in the background
<James147> basajaun: you having problems with the task bar then?
<basajaun> Iok but how come I can't see other minimized apps?
<basajaun> I suppose so James147
<James147> basajaun: do you have the task bar on the panel?
<basajaun> pardon my question James147  but is taskbar also a widget? I just installed Kubuntu on a second disk and I usually use Xubuntu so I am quite new to the widget game
<James147> basajaun: everything in the panel is a widget :)
<James147> basajaun: can be added by right clicking the desktop and clicking add widget,
<njathan> dwidmann: both sequences dont work.. the only option i have is to go into the console (CTRL-ALT-F1) and do a 'sudo reboot'
<basajaun> aw Good Golly James147  guess I have to go back to it then lol
<basajaun> ty
<njathan> dwidmann: and its not for 2 PrtSc presses, it probably starts when i have PrtSc pressed for about 1 second continuously
<primary> #ubuntu
<dwidmann> njathan: ctrl + alt + bksp should work if you turn it back on (requires a few lines in your xorg.conf), the sysrq combo might require you to hold ctrl also, but I'm not sure
<snarkster> everything on the dekstop is a widget i think.. just plasmoid and plasmoid contanment
<njathan> dwidmann: i dont remember when, but i had used CTR-ALT-BKSP for rebooting or halting my PC (with confirmation.... CTRL-ALT-SHIFT-BKSP was for reboot/halt without confirmation). Is that what it does?
<dwidmann> ctrl + alt + bksp forces X to restart
<snarkster> yah just X not the entire system
<James147> dwidmann: they have changed it to alt+print screen +k
<snarkster> ctrl+alt=del will reboot the system but its not clean
<dwidmann> James147: hmm
<snarkster> do a sysrq reisub for a clean restart
<dwidmann> James147: that's a bit easier I reckon
<James147> dwidmann: easier?
<dwidmann> snarkster: sure, but the alt+print+k should be tried first
<dwidmann> or maybe not ... I think that might be the same key here
<snarkster> well ive never read anyhting about alt+print+k
<dwidmann> snarkster: kills X
<snarkster> hmm my ctrl+alt+bkspace still kills X
<James147> snarkster: ubuntu have changed alt+crtl+backspace to alt+psrint screen+k in jaunty or karmic, think its jaunty
<snarkster> anyway hardlocked you try the reisub first then if that doesnt work turn it off last resort
<James147> snarkster: jaunty might still do both, but karmic defently dosent
<snarkster> wowsers didnt see that
<dwidmann> James147: alt+ctrl+bksp is now disabled by default for X, should affect just about all distributions, unless they change the defaults
<snarkster> wanna kill X really fast run vice. LOL your DT vanishes really fast
<James147> dwidmann: dident know how far back the change was made, only know it for ubuntu :)
<snarkster> anybody else notice that the lyric support for amarok no longer works?
<snarkster> you just get a message saying its the developers fault this has occured
<snarkster> hmm now you get nothing LOL
<baron86> Hello there.. do you know how to update the kde to the latest release using console?
<snarkster> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade??
<snarkster> if you have the right repos installed.
<baron86> i dont....
<snarkster> then goto kubuntu.org and read around abit and youll find the repos listed in the news.
<genii> baron86: for a dist-dist upgrade from cli: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<genii> Bah. thats what happens when you start typing until the Return is needed, go away and come back to hit Return when you sit back down...
<snarkster> never heard of a dist-dist-upgrade before
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in half an hour  in #ubuntu-meeting
<slow-motion> hi
<dorces> hello?
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> i have problem installing eclipse with karmic because gij-4.2 doesn't exists. Anyone has an idea ?
<s133pb0y> logout
<richard> ciao
<richard> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zigma> Hey.
<zigma> I m currently having a problem with my internet connection , it dont connect anymore
<richard> ciao
<richard> a tutti
<richard> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano
<richard> nel configurare un canale ?
<RussellAlan> ci habla?
<zigma> is there anyway to configure the connection manually ?
<zigma> thanks in advance
<Guest17412> yes
<Guest17412> any help for me ?
<RussellAlan> deustch?
<zigma> howto please ?
<Guest17412> i've to configure a channel irc
<RussellAlan> need to be more specific
<Guest17412> zigma i've to configure irc.darksin.net,
<Guest17412> ok ?
<Guest17412> sorry
<Guest17412> anything help ?
<zigma>  okey :)
<Guest17412> zigma can i contact on pvt ?
<zigma> ya sure
<zigma> @Guest17412: sure
<Guest17412> zigma ?
<Guest17412> azz
<tomasselli> list
<tomasselli> info tomasselli
<tomasselli> INFO tomasselli
<genii> tomasselli: /whois someonesnamehere
<Emery> whats a good C development environment in terminal ? (CLI)
<olga_> ciao
<Evilc4t> Hola
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<basajaun> I cannot find any widget called task bar?
<basajaun> oops ok found it
<mikele> weee
<senorpedro> what is the digikam replacement in kde4 ?
<senorpedro> meaning kubuntu?
<senorpedro> i need something for my photos
<JontheEchidna> Digikam is a KDE4 application since Kubuntu 9.04
<Fanfare> senorpedro: digikam!
<senorpedro> hm its not installed on my system
<senorpedro> ...strange
<senorpedro> i hope this is not a sign that i have a virus
<senorpedro> or a worm
<senorpedro> or a trojan horse
<senorpedro> or a error in the matric
<senorpedro> s,c,x,g
<Fanfare> senorpedro: ## digiKam (Experimental)
<Fanfare> ## wget -q "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x0BF0F083E353B3E9" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Fanfare> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Fanfare> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<FloodBotK1> Fanfare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<senorpedro> Fanfare, i just installed it via aptitude
<senorpedro> but thx anyway
<z0man> I have a silly question....
<z0man> with konqourer and kate
<z0man> Have they managed to fix the bug with "KDEInit could not launch XXXX"
<Fanfare> z0man: could you explain more? i only know that from kde3 apps calling konqueror 4
<z0man> Currently using 4.2.4 of KDE
<Zaargh> hello, i have a little problem with mounting new ext4 partition - i can write data to it but it won't be showed in df, nor mount, and dolphin shows its size is 10GB whereas it's 100GB, any clues? in fstab it's written with defaults.user parameters
<z0man> I have tied my Kate to work with Konqourer and now I get that "KDEInit could not launch /usr/bin/kate" error message.
<z0man> I recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<z0man> oh and I did clean my profile user account up.
<z0man> I use "kate -u " command to execute FTP edit with konqourer
<z0man> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/37280
<z0man> They say it's fixed.
<z0man> Well this one states otherwise : https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/184337
<z0man> I did try the minor workaround at the bottom of bug 194337 yet still no success :(
<z0man> Yet I love Kate and Konqourer to work together :)
<z0man> So i have been missing them
<z0man> Well this all used to work anyway :/ http://z0mans-dev.blogspot.com/2009/09/kate-konqueror-tieing-knot.html
<z0man> I might pop into Kate or Konqourer channel
<z0man> hmmm, think I may have found the answer.... [/me touches wood]
<z0man> BA... no :(
<z0man> I thought maybe if I tired "kate -u %u" instead of
<z0man> "kate -u "
<z0man> uppercase U
#kubuntu 2009-10-03
<z0man> THEW
<z0man> it was my DBUS setting for Konqourer's Kate application
<fusion44> hi, i have some big problems with the latest kubuntu beta, is this the right channel for this kind of questions? :)
<apol> what is it better? to install jaunty+4.3's ppa or karmic directly?
<JontheEchidna> karmic is a bit wonky lately. I might wait until the final release for it
<JontheEchidna> in the meantime the ppa should give a nice preview
<apol> will it be painful to upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> jaunty -> 4.3 ppa has been tested a lot so you shouldn't encounter errors
<JontheEchidna> there are just a few components in karmic that have become broken as of late. KPackageKit for example doesn't work
<apol> gh -.-
<apol> well thanks ^^
<JontheEchidna> yup, sure thing
<DTsan> does anyone here use LogMeIn.com?
<DTsan> does anyone here use LogMeIn.com?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know of a machine virtualization software that supports 64 bit virtual machines?
<DTsan> vmware does
<DTsan> !vmware rosco_y
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware rosco_y
<DTsan> hmm..wrong syntax
<DTsan> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rosco_y> DTsan: is vmware fairly easy to use?
<rosco_y> Thank you, I'll give it a trial :)
<yaron> I could use help setting up my wifi
<yaron> please?
<DTsan> using 8.04 or 9.04?
<yaron> 7.10 I believe.
<DTsan> what wireless card are you using?
<yaron> its an old d-link.  Give me a min to find the model
<DTsan> pci, usb or pcmcia?
<yaron> pci
<DTsan> so internal card in desktop?
<yaron> yes
<DTsan> me thinks for a bit
 * DTsan thinks for a bit
<DTsan> got the model number?
<yaron> still trying to find it online
<DTsan> ok
<yaron> is there a way to do it from the command line?
<DTsan> to find the model? not that know of, easy way it to look at the card
<DTsan> is*
<yaron> my best guess is D-Link DWL-G520
<DTsan> i know what you have to do, just don't remember where it is, on sec
<DTsan> ok, since i can't find how do use the lunix drivers, you can do this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<DTsan> allows you to use the windows drivers. worked great for me when i was on 7.10.
<DTsan> tho 8.04 recognized my card automatically on install
<yaron> ok I will give it a try.  Though I may just uprgrade, probably would be easier
<DTsan> i would ubgrade first
<yaron> is there an easy way to upgrade without losing anything?  Do I just download the cd burn it and follow the instructions?  Is there a better way?
<DTsan> you can used Adept to upgrade
<DTsan> use*
<DTsan> i'm pretty sure you don't loose anything that way
<donnybrasco> hey, all of a sudden I can't mount my external hd for some reason -  it says permission denied
<yaron> just upgrade everything that is on the list and I should be on the latest release version?
<DTsan> no, it will tell you after the update that an upgrade is avaliabl
<donnybrasco> anyone know why this might be happening?
<DTsan> then you tell it to upgrade
<DTsan> donnybrasco: using kde3 or kde4?
<donnybrasco> I'm on hardy
<donnybrasco> kde3
<DTsan> have it pluged in now?
<donnybrasco> yep
<DTsan> got to System Settings > Advanced > Disk and file systems
<donnybrasco> k
<donnybrasco> it's disabled
<bob_> hi, got a question using Kpackage kit :i keep getting You do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action.on 9.10
<donnybrasco> why would this happen?
<DTsan> open up admin mode
<DTsan> click on the drive, then click modify
<donnybrasco> yeah - it's enabled now
<donnybrasco> do you know why this would have happened?
<DTsan> maybe, do you have "enable at start up" selected?
<donnybrasco> yes
<DTsan> ok, that are your mount permissions?
<DTsan> what*
<donnybrasco> hey - sorry, had to deal with something
<donnybrasco> root permissions were set, but I changed to any user
<DTsan> that should fix it
<DTsan> also: do you dual boot with windows?
<donnybrasco> no, I don't
<donnybrasco> **shudders
<DTsan> ok, cause that can cause it too
<donnybrasco> thanks alot for all your help
<DTsan> np
<naught101> should the battery monitor tell me how long my battery has left?
<naught101> at the moment, it only tells me how much charge it has
<albert> hi.
<albert> anybody tried Kubuntu KarmikKoala already?
<naught101> albert: yep
<DTsan> naught101:  which version are you using?
<albert> cool. how did it performs
<albert> no, i just downloaded the beta
<albert> and was wondering how stable it is
<naught101> DTsan: karmic, plasma widget
<albert> i guess it is not
<naught101> albert: more stable than jaunty, for me :)
<DTsan> ahh, i dunno. still on 8.04 on this comp
<albert> really. well, thats encouraging
<DTsan> can't use KDE4 cause it don't work with my gfx card
<DTsan> and i don't have time to screw with it
<naught101> ok, fair enough
<albert> too bad, it is really pretty
<DTsan> i had it on my new laptop, and had nothing but proplems
<naught101> I disagree, I like kde3.x visuals much more
<albert> ok. i guess im going to try it later
<DTsan> me too
<albert> humm.. i lik 4. better
<albert> just a matter of tastes i guess
<DTsan> uses too much resources just to exist
<albert> yeah that may be
<DTsan> the OS should not be taking up that much resources
<DTsan> same reason i haet vista
<albert> well, i dont think it takes that much :)
<albert> i just can not work outside Linux so i can not compare
<DTsan> take more than i think it should :P
<albert> i havent use a windows since...  1992
<albert> 1996
<albert> :)
<albert> so
<DTsan> heh, i have to for work
<albert> ok thanks
<albert> right, the opposite for me
<albert> cant work without linux
<albert> ok. lets see, im gonna reboot with this 9.10
<albert> later and thanks
<DTsan> have fun
<albert> :
<albert> )
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mist_> How do I get any file I create under a certain directory to get group write access? Not just only owner group/write access that is.
<Mist_> As it is now, when I create a file in a directory it will set permissions 755 on directory/file, How can I make it so it set 770 for instance?
<Mist_> Is everyone sleeping? =/
<snarkster1> have an issue with knetworkmanager it doesnt connect,
<snarkster1> i apparantly upgraded to the latest kde and now it wont connect wirelessly
<snarkster1> any fixes?
<snarkster1> i have to have this machine back on wifi before monday as i use it at school
<snarkster1> so no fixes
<donnybrasco> hey, anyone know how I can set an application to autostart on bootup?
<Shadz> hey all, quick question?
<Shadz> does Vista's NTFS 3.1 cause problems in Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<Shadz> and does 9.04 fix it?
<donnybrasco> running hardy
<Shadz> I can't seem to mount a Vista NTFS partition in 8.04
<snarkster1> are you using ntfs-4g
<snarkster1> 3g i mean
<Shadz> yes
<snarkster1> did you try to force mount it
<Shadz> yup
<Shadz> it gave me some input/output error
<snarkster1> what does it tell you
<Shadz> told me to run chkdsk...
<snarkster1> maybe corrupt fs?
<Shadz> and asked me whether or not it was using a RAID
<Shadz> Vista boots the drive ok
<snarkster1> is it encrypted?
<Shadz> nop
<Shadz> *nope
<snarkster1> you sure?
<snarkster1> thats one of the things we nix peeps cant do yet
<Shadz> nah, i doubt its encrypted; Vista doesn't encrypt by default
<snarkster1> hmm
<snarkster1> kde 4.3.1 knetworkmanager not working.. any known fixes?
<snarkster1> it just wont connect via wifi
<dan__> i have a problem with apps
<snarkster1> what apps
<dan__> specifically pidgin
<snarkster1> there are alot of apps
<snarkster1> what about pidgin?
<dan__> it exits randomly on it's own
<snarkster1> what version do you have?
<dan__> 2.5.8
<dan__> and i have other problems but this one annoys me the most
<snarkster1> ok there is a new version, please goto pidgin.im and click download it should automatically detect that you have ubuntu and explain the process of getting the newest 2.6.1 version
<dan__> k, ill update
<snarkster1> make sure you use sudo on the second entry
<XDevHald> How do I remove the red line in Quassel IRC?
<XDevHald> And the time stamps
<snarkster1> i dont know i dont use quassel
<snarkster1> i use pidgin
<XDevHald> do they have xchat for Kubuntu?
<snarkster1> im sure you can run xchat
<XDevHald> Excellent. Thank you
<snarkster1> ok good night
<dan__> i have another problem where my screenlets just disappear after restarting or relogging
<dan__> any fixes?
<dan__> is anyone here?
<dan__> are there fixes for disappearing screenlets after logging?
<dan__> hello?
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<TechN9ne> hi i am right now SSH files froms from ipod to Kubuntu and want to know where the progress bar is, i see it for 2-3secs than goes and pretty sure its still transferring?
<lizzzy> Anyone know why amarok won't play my music right? It was before but now it isn't
<lizzzy> Is the amarok-kubuntu-pulseaudio bug been fixed?
<lizzzy> Anyone?
<lizzzy> .join #lau
<Shalim> hi all
<TechN9ne> hi i am right now SSH files froms from ipod to Kubuntu and want to know where the progress bar is, i see it for 2-3secs than goes and pretty sure its still transferring?
<edward_> Just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and can't get themes working, anyone got a fix?
<mphasis> Just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and I can't get themes working, anyone got a fix?
<njathan> is there an official graphical FTP client that i can use with KDE?
<mphasis> Just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and can't get themes going, anyone got a fix?
<howitzer`> njathan: Dolphin does it quite well, also Konquerer. Most FTP-only programs I've seen for KDE are mostly outdated.. like KFTPgrabber.
<njathan> howitzer`: well i am currently using gftp, which is quite decent. But i am looking for a  feature where i can "pause" a transfer. I presume dolphin being primarily a file manager, is going to be basic (i'll try it anyway). Any other ftp client that would give me a feature of pausing a transfer?
<mphasis> filezilla?
<mphasis> We've used that at LANs and it's been pretty good
<mphasis> http://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffilezilla-project.org%2F&ei=--_GSvSfEofKsQOdrNGhBQ&usg=AFQjCNFi0DpQ1I5V_nCUkxMoqvM1kA5XnA&sig2=Smlmsy8MmT4HCwFcR_2ATg
<mphasis> lol, I would've given a nicer link, but I'm still getting used to Vimperator
<howitzer`> njathan: Not sure which ones will allow that.. there's also FireFTP as an addon to Firefox, if you use that.
<mphasis> Do you guys have any idea why my themes are only applying to my task pane and not my windows?
<mphasis> If I right click on the desktop, I only get the task pane changed to the new theme, and I can't get anywhere with the desktop theme details in systems settings as apply is greyed out
<mphasis> Ok, I'm just going to try using compiz instead ok Kwin, and we'll see how it goes
<leanhack> YES
<leanhack> HI
<leanhack> IS SOMEONE THERE
<leanhack> ¿?
<leanhack> I DONT UNDERSTAND A FUCK
<N0LLY> hello :D
<leanhack> HI
<leanhack> NOLLY
<N0LLY> hi leanhack
<leanhack> WHAT IS ALL ABAUT
<N0LLY> what? here?
<leanhack> TO KNOW PEOPLE¿?
<leanhack> YES
<leanhack> HERE
<N0LLY> no I don`t think so
<leanhack> TO WORK?
<N0LLY> it`s if you have a problem, you just report it
<leanhack> I DON KNOW HOW
<leanhack> IAM NEWIE
<N0LLY> no, if you`re having problems with your os, you just tell here...
<leanhack> HHAAAAA
<leanhack> HHOHOOOOO
<leanhack> YES
<N0LLY> ok?
<leanhack> I UNDERSTAN
<leanhack> THIS IS TO HELP PEOPLE
<leanhack> FOR THE LINUX COMUNITY
<leanhack> JEJE
<leanhack> THANK YOU
<leanhack> NOLLY
<FloodBotK1> leanhack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leanhack> OK
<N0LLY> ok leanhack no problem... if you want to chat
<leanhack> SCUSEMY
<N0LLY> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<leanhack> OK
<N0LLY> #kubuntu-offtopic
<leanhack> I WILL SERCH IT
<N0LLY> /#kubuntu-offtopic
<N0LLY> o
<N0LLY> ok
<w12345> hi
<w12345> I formatted my new hd drive, but don't know how to access it in KDE
<N0LLY> w12345: hello
<w12345> hi N0LLY
<N0LLY> you mean you don`t know how to mount?
<w12345> N0LLY: I know how to mount it in the console.
<w12345> but I want to avoid the terminal in KDE
<w12345> I want to make it some me can access it without using sudo
<N0LLY> ok, so you wish to mount in kde without using terminal?
<N0LLY> well i mount hard-drives this way in kubuntu
<N0LLY> I go to the desktop folder right>
<N0LLY> ?
<N0LLY> right click
<N0LLY> folder view settings
<N0LLY> then choose specify a folder
<N0LLY> and a window opens
<bat> Ciao a tutti
<N0LLY> I select the hard-drive, enter the password, and MOUNTED !
<bat> Come facci ad aprire pacchetti synaptic?
<N0LLY> <bat> better in english
<stuart_> I have no sound in Karmic. Help!
<N0LLY> Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only...
<DarkriftX> wtf are blocked updates and how do I unblock em?
<stuart_> thanks Nolly
<N0LLY> np
<N0LLY> darkrift, are the blocked updates linux kernels?
<DarkriftX> no, kdiamond-kde4 and plasma-widget-network-manager
<DarkriftX> i seem to always have somethign different int here
<DarkriftX> in there*
<N0LLY> what if you try this
<N0LLY> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarkriftX> I just did that a few days ago
<DarkriftX> its been happening every since
<DarkriftX> wont another one take me to 9.10?
<N0LLY> and this?
<N0LLY> sudo aptitude update
<N0LLY> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<leanhack> excusemy is my friend nolly over there
<leanhack> ¿?
<N0LLY> yes
<leanhack> heheh
<N0LLY> did it work?
<leanhack> let go to other room
<w12345> can I resice widgets ?
<w12345> resize*
<N0LLY> search that in google....
<N0LLY> like this
<N0LLY> resize widgets kubuntu
<leanhack> yes its works
<N0LLY> so wifi working now?
<w12345> mhh
<w12345> would be nice if the dophin window looks like the Desktop Folder widget
<N0LLY> yeah :D
<leanhack> not yet
<leanhack> but my wifi card identificate the red
<leanhack> web
<leanhack> hehe
<N0LLY> ok did youy try it?
<leanhack> modem i mean
<N0LLY> oh ok,
<N0LLY> and is modem password protected?
<leanhack> i have to configurate some thing and i will navigate by wi fi
<leanhack> yes
<N0LLY> ok
<N0LLY> so install this ok?
<leanhack> password protected
<N0LLY> give me a second...
<leanhack> ok
<N0LLY> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<leanhack> ok
<leanhack> thenks a lot
<N0LLY> so wifi card working, but not connected to modem?
<leanhack> yes
<leanhack> rigth
<N0LLY> ok great, that should fix the problem ;)
<leanhack> ok
<leanhack> done
<N0LLY> if it doesn`t work immediately, try a restart ;)
<N0LLY> i think it should work though
<leanhack> i dont know how can i thenk you really
<N0LLY> did it work?
<leanhack> waith my a minute
<N0LLY> ok
<N0LLY> darkrift is that ok?
<leanhack> darkrift? i dont know what is it
<N0LLY> no no, that is a user
<leanhack> hhooo
<leanhack> excuse m
<leanhack> ill restarter
<leanhack> see you
<N0LLY> ok however i will not be here
<N0LLY> will you send me an e-mail
<leanhack> ok
<N0LLY> graygalea@hotmail.com
<N0LLY> and tell me if it worked cause o have to go
<leanhack> thenks
<leanhack> ok
<N0LLY> ok cya all
<leanhack> ill write to you
<N0LLY> yes I`ll appreciate
<leanhack> bye
<N0LLY> bye
<leanhack> thenks a lot my friendly nolly
<leanhack> hehe
<leanhack> :)
<N0LLY> ok no problem mate, just write me how it went....
<leanhack> sure
<leanhack> i will
<Bouib> hello
<eagles0513875> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<w12345> is it possible to have launchers on the desktop?
<gigasoft> kubuntu vs ubuntu ?
<James147> gigasoft: kubuntu comes with kde, ubuntu comes with gnome, try them both and decide which de you like
<James147> w12345: application launchers? yes
<hanshenrik> gigasoft: there's also rumoured that gnome uses more system resources, and Kubuntu is more fit for old computers :p
<James147> hanshenrik: I wouldn't pay too much attention to rumours as I have also hear the exact opposite
<baron86> i want to update to the latest KDE.. does anyone know which repositories to use and how to update?
<James147> baron86: link to howto upgrade to kde4.3.1 is in the topic
<James147> baron86: for jaunty atleast :)
<hanshenrik> not running Kubuntu atm but doesn't the update-manager fix that?
<ercan> will amarok 2.2 be backported to jaunty?
<hanshenrik> apt-get update & apt-get upgrade          i'd think (sudo -i if access problems)
<James147> ercan: I dont see why it wont be
<baron86> i got the 4.3.1 .. however i dont have osme features that both kde 4.3.1 in gentoo and fedora have so i suppose i have sth like 4.3.1a and want to do some update.. if you get what i mean
<James147> hanshenrik: rather tehn sudo -i you should do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ercan> james147: yeah, just it's usually done really quickly and haven't seen it yet.
<James147> ercan: its only been a few days, give them a week or so
<James147> ercan: I have seen a small delay before with amarok 2.1 I think
<ercan> james147: yeah, fair enough.
<hanshenrik> James147: wups, yeah xD
<James147> ercan: they are also working hard on karmic :) and only have a month to finish that so they are very bussy atm
<James147> baron86: what features are you missing?
<hanshenrik> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<hanshenrik> 1iiiiisd
<ikonia> hanshenrik: ?
<hanshenrik> wups, sorry (cat ran over the keyboard :p)
<baron86> for example I can only have color, picture or slideshow in the desktop
<ikonia> no problem
<James147> hanshenrik: lol
<baron86> wherease in the kde  4.3.1 i have the solar system and the virus and some more!
<James147> baron86: hmm, im running jaunty with 4.3.1 and have other others :S
<baron86> more over the plasma logo is in 2 areas and dont have the Plasma Settings when i click on it
<baron86> So what am i missing?
<baron86> I got the karma koala.. 9.10
<James147> baron86: your on karmic?
<baron86> yeah but i dont think that affects kde
<James147> baron86: hmm, my karmics missing them.
<baron86> so what should i do?
<James147> baron86: it can, kubuntu take the kde paskages and can change them slightly
<hanshenrik> \\\\\\\\\\
<hanshenrik> RRRRR
<James147> baron86: for one you could try asking in #ubuntu+1 (its for karmic related issues)
<hanshenrik> i think ill leave
<baron86> i alreqady asked but no response..
<marco> will there be backports fo kde 4.3.2 to jaunty ?
<marco> the ppa used for 4.3.2 seems not to have any
<baron86> Does anyone know if the bug for an extra virtual desktop still exist in 4.3.1 ?
<marco> usually the devs are rocking fast with backports
<baron86> when you have one activity per virtual desktop
<James147> marco: kde 4.3.2 isent out yet
<marco> you're right I must have mixed up some the announcements
 * aboaboit says hello
<aboaboit> got a problem with KDM not starting the session, after the last round of updates
<aboaboit> i had a look at the bugs list but found no smoking gun
<aboaboit> anyone willing to assist me in debugging the issue?
<James147> aboaboit: is it installed?
<aboaboit> James147: kdm, yes... it is able to start the failsafe session, just not kde
<aboaboit> James147: i also tried renaming .kde/ and start with a clean profile but no go
<James147> aboaboit: is kwin installed?
<aboaboit> James147: yes, i can start it from xterm and the window decoration changes accordingly
<James147> aboaboit: you could try creating a new user and see if it works for them
<aboaboit> James147: going to try... i skipped that since i thought i could simulate that by cleaning the profile... hold on
<aboaboit> James147: no go even with a new user... xsession-error has something about a kconf_update error
<James147> aboaboit: sorry, not sure whats wrong :s
<aboaboit> James147: me neither, thanks for trying, anyway
<DexterF> hi
<aboaboit>  James147: found the problem: kde-workspace was hosed...
<DexterF> will kub 9.10 have a kde3 remix?
<aboaboit> DexterF: not sure why you'd want that, but yes...https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Dragnslcr> aboaboit- that's for 9.04, not 9.10
<ag> aptoncd work on  kubuntu???????????????????????????
<slipi_> HI
<ag> aptoncd work on  kubuntu???????????????????????????
<slipi_> how can i get the version of my kernel in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<aboaboit> DexterF: read carefully, at Long Term Support
<ag> (12:53:12) ag: aptoncd work on  kubuntu???????????????????????????
<Dragnslcr> slipi_- from Konsole, uname -a
<gg_> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<slipi_> dragnslcr - thanks that worked , i have a 2.6.28-11-generic
<ag> (12:53:12) ag: aptoncd work on  kubuntu???????????????????????????
<DexterF> aboaboit: why I want it: I've ssen KDE4, I think 4.3 still isn't too mature and it lacks certain functions I want plus to me the interface has featuritis and is overpacked with optical knickknack
<DexterF> but thnaks for the info
<slipi_> so i asume that kubuntu 9.04 exist in different versions of the kernel . if i have now this kernel , will it update automatically ? i ask cause i have a problem with wireless and woud need a complicated workaround  , that must be done after every upgrade of the kernel new
<aboaboit> DexterF: can't speak for the features you miss, but the bells and whistles can be disabled or reduced. anyhow, looks like you'll have it
<Dragnslcr> slipi_- a patched version of the kernel is released when there's a critical bug or security issue. The most recent kernel for 9.04 is 2.6.28-15
<slipi_> ah , ok and does that happen automatically or can i keep my kernel if i dont want to upgrade , so that i dont need to do the workaround again and again
<Dragnslcr> It should come as a normal package update
<Dragnslcr> Though sometimes KPackageKit won't let you upgrade the kernel because it doesn't handle the new kernel package correctly
<slipi_> ok , i am new since 3 days but as far as i know that means that if i dont install it , it will not install automatically like windows updates
<slipi_> thats fine , cause so i can try the workaround and if it "works" then i keep the kernel like it is for a time
<Dragnslcr> It might install automatically. I can't remember if Ubuntu installs security updates automatically by default
<Dragnslcr> But within a version of Kubuntu, like 9.04, you'll only get minor patches to the kernel. You won't get a new full version of the kernel unless you upgrade Kubuntu to a new version
<Dragnslcr> So you'll only get patches to kernel 2.6.28. I think Kubuntu 9.10 will use kernel 2.6.31
<slipi_> yes , but you said the newest version is 2.5.28-15 and i have 2.6.28-11 so that means it has not upgraded automatically
<slipi_> i am a bit unsure if i shall try the workaround , cause i had to reformat already one time after i changed from wifi to wicd , then nothing worked anymore in wireless
<Dragnslcr> I don't use wireless at all, so I can't really help you there
<guillaume_> kkk
<Freyr> can i convert audio cd to mp3(192kbps-256kpbs) using k3b ?
<rafytafy> morning
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<njathan> how do i use Dolphin for ftp?
<njathan> it does not seem to accept ftp://
<chicco_> Ehy Waht's up
<chicco_> Ehy Yo
<chicco_> chicco in the house
<chicco_> Ehy Waht's up
<chicco_> Ehy Waht's up
<chicco_> v
<chicco_> Ehy Waht's up
<FloodBotK2> chicco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snew> hi
<snew> one stupid question: how to write in console s.th. with space between?
<snew> for example "test 1"
<LjL> snew: either put the whole thing between "quotation marks", or use \ before the space
<snew> done
<snew> thanks to LjL
<Guest75545> nass..ìì
<Guest75545> :))
<deadlock> hey
<Guest75545> hoy deadlock
<Guest75545> soy ana
<Guest75545> me recuerda alguien?
<deadlock> english ?
<Guest75545> no
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest75545> spanish
<Guest75545> ubboti
<Guest75545> k dices?
<Guest1991> anyone out there?
<dreamwalkR> anybody knows what the undernet server is?
<Guest1991> i have a series of idiotic questions if anyone is willing to hear them
<ivangarcia> hi, i need some help to find where can I disable postgresql to run automatically
<ivangarcia> i cannot find it in kubuntu settings
<Guest15359> anyone listening?
<ivangarcia> me.
<Guest15359> thank god
<ivangarcia> hheh
<ivangarcia> i just arrived too
<Guest15359> i don't suppose you could help me with a usb issue?
<ivangarcia> u try
<Guest15359> u try?
<ivangarcia> u can try
<Guest15359> ok
<Guest15359> i was screwing around with creating a partition on a sandisk cruzer, and a some stuf happened involving the stick being yanked in the middle of fdisk
<Guest15359> now it doesn't mount but i get a clear indication that the hardware is recognized
<Guest15359> mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Guest15359> thats what i get when i try to mount manually
<ivangarcia> do u have the program gparted?
<Guest15359> no
<ivangarcia> try to install it and open it with ' sudo gparted'
<Guest15359> won't fdisk do the same thing?
<ivangarcia> i'm not expert of fdisk, gparted is graphical
<ivangarcia> is easier
<Guest15359> are we doing this just to see if gparted can see the drive?
<Guest15359> because fdisk will go so far as to format it
<Guest15359> but no mount
<ivangarcia> gparted can try to mount it too
<Guest15359> ah
<marco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFpsxzcK3uE&feature=player_profilepage#
<lizzzy> Ok, so a noob here.. Have a couple of questions to ask. What are the packages that I can safely remove from kubuntu. The last time I uninstalled kubuntu, it mysteriously uninstalled a couple of other items that led a lot pf problems.
<lizzzy> Also, I installed kubuntu-kde-desktop on top of jaunty. Is it safe to autoremove ubuntu-desktop now?
<James147> lizzzy: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package, it mostlikly wont uninstall anything by removing it
<James147> lizzzy: but it is safe to remove
<lizzzy> James147: There are a lot of gnome apps that I want to safely get rid of. How'd do I do that?
<Gintulis> bernus kabinsi
<James147> lizzzy: you can do sudo aptitude autoremove to remove something, but I dont think it will remove applications only things that no longer have dependencys
<marco> lizzzy use sudo apt-get uninstall package
<marco> it will show automaticallly dependencies
<lizzzy> James147: Well, I just want all the gnome apps to not eat up space.
<James147> lizzzy: only way I konw of is to remove them manually,
<lizzzy> James147: Ah! The last time I removed them manually I screwed up something. Will try it again properly this time
<lizzzy> Is libkipi6 package not required by kde?
<lizzzy> Coz' that gets uninstalled when i autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<lizzzy> Well, libkipi-6 seems to uninstall itself for every other package i uninstall. Sure its no problem?
<lizzzy> Seems like its used for kipi-plugins.
<James147> lizzzy: doent look important
<lizzzy> James147: Kewl. Thanks
<James147> lizzzy: if its getting auto removed then it mostlikly means that nothing else is depending onit
<lizzzy> Ok :)
<James147> lizzzy: install kubuntu-desktop afterwards to make sure anything that got removed is installed again
<lizzzy> Oh ok. So, I may not be using konquerer that often. Safe to remove?
<Byron> 2 quick questions: When is the release of 9.10? How can I update GRUB so it shows my other kernels?
<N0LLY> I think I can reply to the first
<N0LLY> 9.10 will be released in 29 th October I believe
<N0LLY> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-release-schedule.html
<Byron> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Byron> I can't seem to find a way of bringing back the old kernels on my desktop. I'm stuck on 2.6.30
<ward> Hey why isn't amarok 2.2 avaible for kubuntu 9.04 ???
<rahman_> ward: its not  even avaible to 9.10 yet :)
<James147> ward: Give them some time, 2.2 only just came out a few days ago and the developers are busy with karmic as well :)
<ward> But it will release on 9.04 :) not only on 9.10 ?
<James147> ward: It will most likly be availble in teh backports eventually
<James147> rahman_: looks like 2.2 is in karmic now :) just got a dependency error with 2.2 :S
<ward> :p
<Lerk> Can anybody say where can i get 32bit libXp library for amd64 arch?
<leif> ok
<zsakr> Hi everybody. I have a kinda weird problem. When deleting more than about 25GB my kubuntu 9.04 server hangs. Not even numlock is working. help.
<jamesjedimaster> do you use dolphin/konqueror?
<zsakr> no. command-line. It also happens when I delete stuff through cifs
<allam> hi
<zsakr> Forgot something it's when I delete >25GB all at once that it hangs :P
<jamesjedimaster> is one single file or many files?
<jamesjedimaster> dolphin is too heavy for file administration, but cli must be faster
<James147> zsakr: have you tryed with the -v option, should tell you whats happening
<Serraphyn> Hi I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and the downloads for updates seems to be taking a long time, is there a way to change the mirror it uses?
<zsakr> Well, when I say hang, I mean REALLY hang. Like the reset button on the box won't respond. So -v really does not help :( Even though I tried that.
<Byron> How can I get my previous GRUB kernels? All attempts just show the current one. 2.6.30
<Serraphyn> Byron: have you looked in the directory where you store your 2.6.30 kernel to see if there are still more then one there?
<Byron> No, but I will now.
<zsakr> So?
<zsakr> any ideas?
<Serraphyn> If they are not there then you wont be able to add them to the menu
<Byron> Serraphyn: Yes. I see them all in /boot/
<slow-motion> hi
<Serraphyn> Hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Serraphyn
<Serraphyn> Byron, then use the standard text editor and create new entries for each kernel
<Serraphyn> Byron: http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/627900-modifying-grub-kubuntu.html
<jamesjedimaster> byron, you have to add them to /boot/grub/menu.list
<Serraphyn> zsakr: I didn't see your question so yo might ask it again and maybe I know, maybe I don't
<zsakr> can anyone help me here?
<zsakr> Well, when I say hang, I mean REALLY hang. Like the reset button on the box won't respond. So -v really does not help :( Even though I tried that.
<zsakr> I have a kinda weird problem. When deleting more than about 25GB my kubuntu 9.04 server hangs. Not even numlock is working. help.
<XDevHald> Anyone here can help me install a tar.gz theme file on Karmic 9.10?
<Serraphyn> Sounds like a hardware issue or driver support for that hardware
<XDevHald> I have no clue where to place or install this theme file.
<zsakr> u think?
<Serraphyn> zsakr: have you tried just deleting 5GB and seeing if the problem arises?
<Serraphyn> could be a possible bad spot on the drive that causes it to hang the system
<Serraphyn> XDevHald: you tried the .themes/ directory?
<James147> XDevHald: theme for what exatly?
<Serraphyn> or if your doing for all users might be /usr/share/themes
 * Serraphyn sighs
<Byron> Thanks Serraphyn. It has been updated.
<Serraphyn> Byron: np mate, hope that helps
<Byron> Serraphyn: It does. Thanks again. Losing my mind with the whole "grub>" thing and never crossed my mind to do it manually.
<IDWMaster> The US Ubuntu Archive server is very slow today.
<Serraphyn> Byron: Some of the best things in life are done manually :P
<Serraphyn> IDWMaster: Canadian ones are slow also, all the 9.10 downloaders I guess
<IDWMaster> My Kubuntu updates are only downloading at 27 KBPS.
<IDWMaster> Is there anyone who can fix them?
<James147> gb ones seem ok eailer :)
<Serraphyn> IDWMaster: its just traffic on the servers, no real way to fix it short of cutting people off or throttling peoples connections
<mrwoody> hi *. With compiz there is a plugin (called grid) which allows me to place any window on left, top, etc... by just clicking ctrl+alt+number. Is there something like that with kde?
<Byron> Serraphyn: I suppose you're right.
<James147> mrwoody: as far as I am aware no. But if there is one it will most likly be in System Settings _> Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All effects.   If you really really want this feature you can use compiz instead of kwin but it will be less intrgrated into kde
<mrwoody> James147: well the reason why i switched to kde is because some apps were not working very well within gnome. I am not sure if they would work on kde + compiz
<mrwoody> James147: how to test it ? jst compiz --replace?
<kaddi> I have a problem with konsole, if someone might be able to help? (still typing)
<James147> mrwoody: not sure howto test it :) but I bet google will know. Anyway, for now you will either have tohope compiz works or just not use this feature but I would suggest submitting a feature request as it dose sound like a good feature.
<kaddi> When I type sudo /etc/init.d/f and hit tab I automatically get fancontrol. But I also have other files starting with f. Namely foldingathome. How can I set konsole not to complete with the first  name, but only complete if there is only one possibility left?
<jamesjedimaster> kaddi, that file foldingathome may be doesn't have execution permission o it start with capital F
<James147> kaddi: It should have the behavour but I find sometimes it dose complete when it should list, not sure why though
<kaddi> James147: jamesjedimaster same is happening with konversation: When I type jam it automatically fills in james147 (and capitalizes is) instead of offering both your names :p
<James147> jamesjedimaster: Dont think it should matter about execution premision. I have had this issue sometimes wiht other files
<kaddi> foldingathome works nicely, when I type the name out ;) sudo /etc/init.d/foldingathome stop will work without problems
<James147> kaddi: In quassle hitting tab once lists the first name, hitting it again lists the second.. etc
<kaddi> it used to offer me all names as well, I don't know why it changed
<jamesjedimaster> strange it is... it should give you more options
<James147> kaddi: My guess is it will work right for other files/directoies?
<kaddi> so far I can only say it works correctly for directories
<Dekans> I don't manage to install amarok on karmic
<Dekans> amarok-common is in version 2.1.90 on repos
<kaddi> James147: yeah it works fine for other things :)
<kaddi> so probably a bug?
<kaddi> so nothing I can do?
<James147> kaddi: probally, have no idea how to fix it
<kaddi> hmm annoying :p do you know if konsole has its own channel?
<James147> kaddi: bash does #bash
<James147> kaddi: think console is a bit too vague :)
<BenBu> kubuntu 9.10: kpackagekit doesn't work for me, says I don't have the "necessary privileges", and then crashes. even if I start it with "kdesudo kpackagekit"
<James147> kaddi: actually, dose it happen in a virtual console?
<IDWMaster> The main update servers are still slow.
<IDWMaster> I've tried different servers, but they are all outdated.
<James147> kaddi: might also want to try in the gnome teminal... find out if its bash or konsole
<kaddi> what's a virtual console? And I was referring to konsole as the terminal in kde. I think this is probably a kde specific issue
<James147> BenBu: Think kpackagekit was broaken in karmic, #ubuntu+1 will be more helpful, its for karmic support
<BenBu> James147: thanks. I asked there, no response.
<James147> BenBu: Use apt-get or aptitude for now
<James147> BenBu: I tend to find them quicker then kpackage kit :)
<kaddi> James147: I'm going to try at #kde I think, or is this an issue you also experience with other displaymanager? (I only have kde installed)
<James147> kaddi: alt+crtl+F1, login to a virtual console then try it, alt+crtl+F7 to switch back to gui
<kaddi> kk brb. :P never heard it call that. Learned something tonight :)
<James147> kaddi: if it dosent work there ask in #bash if it dose try again in konsole then ask in #kde :)
<kaddi> James147: it also happens in virtual console, heading over to #bash then. (and my apologies to kde for blaming then ;) )
<BenBu> James147: yup, using apt-get now :)
<BenBu> thanks
<James147> BenBu: I tend to prefure aptitude, espically fopr installing stuff :)
<mino8215> ciao ragazzi
<mino8215> è la pruma volta che provo
<kaddi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kaddi> I hope. :)
<PuNToCoM> hi
<PuNToCoM> im from Mexico
<kaddi> hi :)
<PuNToCoM> hola
<jamesjedimaster> hi Puntocom, you can join to #ubuntu-mx, Im from Mexico too
<Serraphyn> This is so odd, I have sound when I start and leave kde, but when I run something like csmash I get no audio, nor from cedega
<IDWMaster> Updates from the US and the main Ubuntu server are still very slow.
<IDWMaster> It would be interesting if there was a torrent-based system for Ubuntu updates.
<IDWMaster> I tihnk that would eliminate a lot of slowdown problems.
<Serraphyn> I kinda laugh when people complain that something totally free and of good quality is 'slow' to download
<IDWMaster> True, but I was just wondering if there was an easier way to fix the problem.
<IDWMaster> I can't download the updates from the "best" server, because they are not available yet.
<IDWMaster> I thought a Torrent-based update system might be an interesting idea.
<Serraphyn> Possibly but there is still an issue with main backbones to the internet only have so much through put
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> gto a 9.04 machine, would liek to try 9.10beta. what method is best? is there an update manager already or do I need to manually adapt the sources and run it from aptitude?
<SerR> isn't 9.10 coming in 3 weeks?
<N0LLY> I think that for less than a month, you should wait a bit
<SerR> the final
<N0LLY> yes in 29 th Oct
<epsilon_> I have the 9.10 beta, but I already tried asking in the ubuntu+1 channel, and didn't get any answers. I believe this question is pretty universal, though: I installed ubuntu, and installed "kubuntu-desktop". I rebooted into kde, and removed "ubuntu-desktop", but a lot of ubuntu/gnome stuff is still left -- how can I remove the packages that are left? (Except removing them one-by-one, obviously)
<N0LLY> well, I think that since they get installed by default, it is a bit difficult to have them auto removed... I believe
<epsilon_> Actually, I might have solved it, but thanks all the same.
<raindog> will kubuntu ppa beta get amarok-common (=2:2.2.0-0ubuntu1)?  Amarok 2.2.2.0 depends on it.  (last updates removed Amarok)
<the_madman> raindog: Strange, the latest update hasn't removed Amarok for me... it hasn't updated Amarok either, but...
<subito> hi. does someone know how to make work virtual midi piano keyboard? i have no sound on it
<raindog> the_madman, I'm using Karmic.
<raindog> I'll just have to wait til amarok-common gets built.  :(
<the_madman> raindog: Aah, my bad.
<the_madman> subito: What program is that?
<subito> the_madman:
<subito> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vmpk/
<subito> i think i have to connect something with JACK
<subito> but the ouput of vmpk is connected to "midi though" and still there is no sound
<subito> ok now i connected it the zynaddsubfx (it seems a horrible program) but i can't change the sound of output, it's an ugly sound, not the sound of a piano
<the_madman> subito: Did you compile it from the sourceforge tar?
<the_madman> subito: Did you compile it from the sourceforge tarball*?
<subito> yes, but the output sound seems not to be controlled by vmpk but by zynaddsubfx
 * wildnfree waves at NoobProgrammer
 * NoobProgrammer waves back at wildnfree
<the_madman> subito: Or did you install it from the repositories?
<the_madman> subito: Oops, sorry.
<subito> the_madman: compiled it :)
<the_madman> subito: Yeah, the compile process didn't work for me..
<NoobProgrammer> Are there any video maker out there?
<N0LLY> how do you wave please?
<subito> the_madman: too bad, you wanted the program?
<N0LLY> :D
<wildnfree> Nolly: just type  /me waves
<the_madman> NoobProgrammer: There are a few...
<NoobProgrammer> "/me waves to everyone"
 * N0LLY 
<N0LLY> hmm
<the_madman> NoobProgrammer: There's KDEnlive, for one...
<NoobProgrammer> the_manman have you tried OpenShot?
 * N0LLY thanks :D
<wildnfree> the_madman
<NoobProgrammer> so far I like it better than KDenlive
<the_madman> NoobProgrammer: OpenShot? No, I haven't, but I was very pleased with KDEnlive.
<the_madman> NoobProgrammer: Will give it a go, though. :()
<the_madman> :)
<NoobProgrammer> :)
<wildnfree> the_madman: New channel for OpenShot User Group is #openshot - please spread the word
<yuriy> default settings for kopete are really weird
<the_madman> wildnfree: Does it have a sourceforge page? Can't find it in the repositories.
<wildnfree> the_madman: Launchpad
<wildnfree> https://launchpad.net/openshot
<wildnfree> http://www.openshotvideo.com  is home blog
<subito> the_madman: you wanted the program? do you need help installed it?
<Heliwr> hello all - trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic using the alternate CD cdromupgrade, but when I use kdesudo "media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" it returns unable to execute permission denied. Any ideas how to proceed?
<rafytafy> try sudo -s -H
<rafytafy> then issue command without sudo
<DexterF> 9.04->9-10beta: aptitude or upgrade-manager? (is there one yet?)
<Heliwr> the alternate cd has a cdromupgrade script, or you can use update-notifier-kde to download packages from the repositories
<Heliwr> unfortunately the repositories seem a little overloaded right now
<Heliwr> I'm checking if update notifier will retain the cd as a source, if not I'll try rafytafy's suggestion
<rafytafy> Heliwr: i use that trick to install certain video games which give me permission problems
<rafytafy> i got heroes of might and magic 3 to install on linux, but it wont go into fullscreen :(
<Heliwr> damn, sources.list still has the cd uncommented but the update notifier is ignoring it anyways
<Heliwr> and rafytafy, unfortunately the sudo -s -H has the same results as kdesudo
<rafytafy> hmm strange
<Heliwr> hmm, not quite the same results - now it's returning bad interpreter: permission denied
<rafytafy> could it be a bug?
<DTsan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DTsan> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DTsan> -_-
<DTsan> w00t, found what i needed ^_^
<DTsan> ok, need help. i am working off these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54GS_v1_&_v2?highlight=%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<DTsan> this step: sudo cp USB8023K.sys /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmrndis/usb8023k.sys gives me an error
<hannibal79> hello how can i reduce the watch on kde bar? it is too big
<DTsan> "no such file or directory"
<rafytafy> bcse you spelled USB capitol
<rafytafy> in one
<rafytafy> and its lower case
<rafytafy> in the other DTsan
<FloodBotK2> rafytafy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DTsan> ok, did a copy and paste, thanks
<DTsan> and it still gives the error
<DTsan> with both as caps and both as lowercase
<rafytafy> are you in home directory, is that also where the USB file is located?
<DTsan> no, i'm the in specified directory in the directions
<DTsan> never mind, .sys needed to be .SYS
<rafytafy> lol
<DTsan> will need to edit that doc later
<hannibal79> hello how can i reduce the watch on kde bar? it is too big
<rafytafy> right click on the taskbar and edit it..i would assume
<hannibal79> there are no option tu reduce
<rafytafy> which kubuntu version?
<hannibal79> 9.04
<rafytafy> oh , im still using 8.04
<Heliwr> for anyone trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic beta using the alternate cd I found the solution - instead of kdesudo "/media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" use kdesudo "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<rafytafy> ah so its a .sh file
<compilerwriter> Ladies and gents I would like to know if Kubuntu will easily support external usb dvd writers well?  Is there a good site to check out the prospects or do I need not be concerned?
<rafytafy> compilewriter: my friend has one and she says it works just fine
<compilerwriter> Thanks rafytafy so you are of the opinion that just about anything should be plug and play.
<rafytafy> If it was me buying a external writer, I would not worry
<Guest95689> Digikam crashes on "restoration" and I lose all my photo refinishing. The word is, the wrong libraries are in Kubuntu (Jaunty) and this can't be fixed until KDE4 is updated. That will be when 9.10 is ready (I guess). Is that right and how do I fix this?
<franta> Hi, is this the right place to ask about things related to karmic koala?
<Dragnslcr> !karmic | franta
<ubottu> franta: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<franta> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BugsBunnyBR> Some one know's why I can't use the shutdown botton in kde 4.3.1 to turn off the PC??
<BugsBunnyBR> I am using kubuntu 9.04 with backports..
<Ben348> Hi
<Ben348> My screen is stuck on a 600x800 resolution, how do I get it to 1280x800 like it is on windows  ?
<BugsBunnyBR> Ben348, what is your video card?
<BugsBunnyBR> Nvidia?
<Ben348> nVidia GeForce 7000m
<BugsBunnyBR> Ben348, did you install nvidia driver?
<Ben348> Previously before I re-installed Kubuntu I got this window s http://i34.tinypic.com/280kxfd.png where I could active the driver, but nnow the graphics drivers dont appear in the list.
<Ben348> BugsBunnyBR: Sorry I don't know how you do that, Im new to Linux.
<BugsBunnyBR> ok
<BugsBunnyBR> don't worry
<BugsBunnyBR> well, do you know how to use apt-get?
<Ben348> briefly
<BugsBunnyBR> It's enough
<Ben348> I know: Sudo apt-get install <appname>
<BugsBunnyBR> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<BugsBunnyBR> :D
<BugsBunnyBR> and so reboot the PC
<Ben348> I dont know the make install stuff though
<Ben348> ahh ok cheers man :D
<BugsBunnyBR> when you comeback, try "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Ben348> ooh ok thanks, im just downloading it now. I
<Ben348> Ok ill just reboot now :D thanks for the help
<BugsBunnyBR> the nvidia-settings is almost the same of the "windows version" of nvidia-settings
<BugsBunnyBR> too easy to use
<DarkriftX> !package arm-eabi-gcc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<DarkriftX> !arm-eabi-gcc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arm-eabi-gcc
<DarkriftX> i forgot the command :(
<DarkriftX> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DarkriftX> lol, i need bot help you silly bot
<yofel> !find arm
<ubottu> Found: apparmor, apparmor-docs, apparmor-utils, gucharmap, hdparm (and 50 others)
<kazir> hey wats u p guys
<kazir> amarok dosent work an im getting short of patience
<DarkriftX> !find arm-eabi
<ubottu> Package/file arm-eabi does not exist in jaunty
<DarkriftX> !find arm-gcc
<ubottu> Package/file arm-gcc does not exist in jaunty
<kazir> wat steps should i take to get amarok to work
<kazir> cuz im just confuseed
<kazir> totally
#kubuntu 2009-10-04
<tbone> anyone know where kdm gets launched from
<tbone> like where in what script?
<Dragnslcr> tbone- looks like it gets started by init
<ryan___> how do we see the topic?
<smith> how can I go one tab further/back in Konsole? in Firefox, I use the commands Ctrl+Tab or Ctrl+Shift+Tab, respectively. What is the equivalent form in Konsole?
<vge> alt+> (atm im not at kde so cannot be sure)
<smith> vge: doesn't work
<smith> I can change the shortcut settings so that Alt+1 switches to the first tab etc
<Dragnslcr> smith- it's the shortcut settings for Next View and Previous View
<Dragnslcr> Looks like they're shift-left and shift-right by default
<smith> Dragnslcr: yep. thanks
<vge> smith: my bad, i guess iw changed em in some point
<compilerwriter> I have just upgraded the memory in my box  from 512 to 1G.  I have no data on the box as yet.  Should I resize the swap partition or just do a fresh install?
<compilerwriter> wow slow channel tonight
<jamesjedimaster> it's not necessary to modify your swap
<jamesjedimaster> everybody is sleeping, so be patient :)
<tbone> kdm is in my init.d but does anyone know what rc directory links to this file
<tbone> i think my symbolic link got deleted somehow
<Dragnslcr> tbone- should be in rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d, and rc5.d as S30kdm
<cctblaspascal> hola
<cctblaspascal> como estan
<cctblaspascal> ?
<cctblaspascal> saludos
<FloodBotK2> cctblaspascal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragnslcr> !es | cctblaspascal
<ubottu> cctblaspascal: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cctblaspascal> ey
<cctblaspascal> como funciona esto?
<cctblaspascal> alguien puede orientarme?
<cctblaspascal> holaaaaaa
<LjL> cctblaspascal: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<gnathan87> hi, I've been trying to find a way to adjust the opacity of panels in plasma - is there any way to do this?
<Guest51882> Do I have to use the terminal to install firefox ?
<daz> you can always use the butterflies
<khronics> Anyone able to help me with initramfs?        Attempting to complete a usb hard drive live install via http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive   anyone??
<rafytafy> will kubuntu ever have the option of a highmem64 kernel ?
<nightwlkr> hellow
<rafytafy> hi
<nightwlkr> i just installed kubuntu but having problems with my network connection
<nightwlkr> this is the 2nd board
<rafytafy> what kind of problems
<khronics> anyone familiar with initramfs   prompt
<nightwlkr> well the driver is installed.. but when i set ip's in system settings it just don't work
<Dragnslcr> Guest51882- should be able to install Firefox through any package manager
<nightwlkr> i went into terminal ifconfig eth0 etc... it works
<rafytafy> what driver?
<nightwlkr> however apt-get don't work..package manager doesn't fetch updates irc won't connect
<nightwlkr> i think both boards have a built in SIS cards
<nightwlkr> 1 is tyan board the 2nd elite 761gx-m754
<rafytafy> msi?
<nightwlkr> both with AMD Processors
<rafytafy> oh you said elite
<nightwlkr> ECS Elite Group
<rafytafy> sorry a bit tiered, but hmm
<rafytafy> i use a 790fx gd70
<nightwlkr> no problems?
<nightwlkr> but my tyan is a server board
<rafytafy> if you call lack of lm sensors support a problem....but otherwise it flies
<nightwlkr> well i donno what to call, been having hard times with linux ever since i decided to eliminate windows 1ce and for all :P
<nightwlkr> and that 4 days from now
<rafytafy> hmm found the system info for your mobo
<rafytafy> lets see
<nightwlkr> ive installed kubuntu 8.04 previously on my other pc ..the ELITE it was working fine b4
<rafytafy> http://hardware4linux.info/system/2252/
<rafytafy> ok nightwlkr you might need the sis900 module
<rafytafy> to get ethernet up and running
<rafytafy> according to this sys spec page
<nightwlkr> i'm on the tyan board now..let me check there if it's the same thing
<rafytafy> ok
<nightwlkr> Rtl 81xx
<rafytafy> wireless right?
<nightwlkr> 8139
<nightwlkr> nope
<nightwlkr> wired
<rafytafy> wired?
<rafytafy> ok
<nightwlkr> found module 8139too will try this if it works
<rafytafy> cool
<nightwlkr> let's c where to download :(
<rafytafy> where to d/l?
<nightwlkr> ya
<rafytafy> desktop
<rafytafy> :P
<nightwlkr> i can't get it from hardware4linux there is no download section
<rafytafy> oh
<nightwlkr> lol
<nightwlkr> ya from
<nightwlkr> 6:45 am so u have to excuse me on those errors :P
<nightwlkr> i wonder why kde4 has so many problems
<rafytafy> no idea
<rafytafy> im still using 8.04
<rafytafy> ill upgrade with next lts
<nightwlkr> even on 8.0 i had vga issues had to go buy me a new vga back then
<rafytafy> i never have issues
<nightwlkr> it's just linux and SIS probably they r always in some kind of war :P
<G-Off_> f
<mercurial> wtf
<nightwlkr> ok seems like these modules r already in the system .. modprobe 8139too but don't work
<nightwlkr> must not b the correct module
<nightwlkr> this is just not gonna work..am going to bed dissapointed
<dan_> anyone here good with compiz?
<nightwlkr> good night all
<dan_> i'm wondering how to put a picture on the bottom side of my cube
<dan_> can anyone help me?
<dan_> anyone here?
<dan_> anyone?
<dan_> hello?
<jsubl2> hi dan sorry i dont use compiz
<maninder> i had a quick question i installed kubuntu
<maninder> on my laptop but i cant control my brightness of my screen
<maninder> is there any drivers for this
<jsubl2> doesnt work on my toshiba either
<maninder> so how do u fix
<maninder> brightness
<maninder> É
<jsubl2> in power saving mode in does dim a little
<maninder> settingsÉ
<jsubl2> settings - advanced - power management ?
<maninder> theres no
<maninder> way i can actually
<maninder> turn down brightness
<maninder> cause its too bright
<jsubl2> i dont know.
<kankan_> hallo!! i have  just installed kubuntu..
<kankan_> can anyone give me alink to know more about it and configure it properly??
<dan_> anyone know how to add a picture to the bottom of desktop cube
<kankan_> how toplay mp3 with amaroke??
<dan_> i use Rythmbox Music Player
<kankan_> how to install it??
<Dragnslcr> !mp3 | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kankan_> thanks ubotto..
<jsubl2> hes a bot
<kankan_> how to enable dektop cube?
<Morydd> if I set up my home network with static IP address manually with /etc/network/interfaces it seems that I cannot use the GUI network manager without a reboot and vice versa. However I cannot get the GUI to connect to my home network.
<jsubl2> system settings - desktop - desktop effects
<Morydd> any ideas how to resolve this?
<dan_> how do i add an image to the bottom of desktop cube?
<jsubl2> Morydd: it is normal for me to put eth0 in interfaces file. but i do not put wlan0 there.  that way network manager will manage it
<jsubl2> and i only use eth0 at home
<Morydd> jsubl2: eth0 is the wired connection on this machine
<maninder> any body now how to replace fn kay with windows button so i can auto adjust
<Morydd> I'm not sure if that's what you were referencing.
<jsubl2> yeah eth0 is normally wired
<jsubl2> unless you edit udev rules
<Morydd> I don't use wired at home generally. (I do most of my work at the dining room table.
<Morydd> but using static addressing at home/dhcp addressing away from home is a known issue?
<dan_> how do you hadd an image to the bottom of desktop cube?
<jsubl2> Morydd: might be possible.  i dont know
<dan_> how do you add an image to the bottom of desktop cube?
<gorgonzola> hello folks
<gorgonzola> there's a problem in the kubuntu ppa
<gorgonzola> amarok is broken
<gorgonzola> amarok 2.2.0 depends on amarok-common 2.2.0, but the ppa is carrying 2.1.80
<gorgonzola> but amarok-utils is 2.2.0
<gorgonzola> so amarok is not installable, and reverting to 2.1.9 in the karmic repos fails too.
<dwm_> hi
<sira> hello]
<stephen> Hi guys
<stephen> Anyone here familiar with vmware?
<Guest70826> Anyone here familiar with vmware?
<Guest70826> ???
<kankan_> how to run flv file with dragon player or amarok?
<louis> Damn do i have a problem
<louis> All my KDE 4.3 i cons shot to the left of my bottom panel and they will not allow me to drag em back right it just came out of no where any solutions or workarounds?
<Guest70826> Kankan, louis you guys know vmware atall?
<louis> Yes?
<louis> I opt to go with http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Guest70826> How do I install vm tools?
<louis> I'd seriously just use Vbox
<darkstar999> vbox ++
<Guest70826> Ok ill look into it
<louis> better and free in both openess and cost
<louis> All my KDE 4.3 i cons shot to the left of my bottom panel and they will not allow me to drag em back right it just came out of no where any solutions or workarounds?
<louis> Anyone had this problem?
<darkstar999> gnome is so much better than kde
<kankan_> .flv file run with dragon player
<louis> try to convert it
<kankan_> how to play .flv file with dragon player??
<shrey> I want to Create a dial-up Connection in Kubuntu like in Windows to connect my Broadband..Pls help how to Create.i m a new user
<Gintulis> how can i backup my root disk?
<shrey> I want to Create a dial-up Connection in Kubuntu like in Windows to connect my Broadband..Pls help how to Create.i m a new user
<Gintulis> pppoe
<shrey> ya.i want a dial up to connect to my modem,ethernet
<Gintulis> Applications -> Internet -> GPPP Internet Dial-up
<shrey> there is nothing like GPPP in internet section
<shrey> do i have to install it.
<Gintulis> http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/02/pppoe-with-ubuntu.html
<Gintulis> just run:      sudo pppoeconf
<HollowPoint> Gintulis: to backup your root disk do you mean sync it with something or just have a complete backup of everything including your OS to restore later?
<Gintulis> HollowPoint, yes
<HollowPoint> lol yes is not an answer to a question with two possibilities, which one?
<Gintulis> i want to make hdd (root) image
<HollowPoint> clonezilla is your best bet
<HollowPoint> fantastic live CD, put it in your CD ROM, boot up, have a USB/Firewire disk handy or an empty/large disk with enough space in your machine already, then run the tools on screen to backup your entire volume as an image, which can later be restored to a disk with the same live CD
<yooooo> server irc.ciudad.com.ar
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<N0LLY> hi evolution
<ubunoob> Hi, so I recently moved to kubuntu. Every single time I login there are widgets randomly placed around the screen. I manually deselect them all the time. (This is my 9th reboot and the system monitor widget and other widgets show up behind the folder view widget). Is there a way to not make this happen on startup. (NOTE: I disabled the widgets but still shows up).
<ubunoob> Anyone?
<ubunoob> Could someone atleast tell me how I can completely disable widgets??
<HollowPoint> are you still around ubunoob?
<ubunoob> yes HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> so you're running Kubuntu 9.04 I guess? and KDE 4.2 or 4.3?
<ubunoob> yeah HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> which KDE version are you using? Did you upgrade to 4.3 or still using default 4.2?
<ubunoob> HollowPoint: Not sure... How do I know which one I'm using? Is there a command for it?
<HollowPoint> if you're not sure then you're still using KDE4.2
<HollowPoint> it's not an automatic upgrade
<HollowPoint> I recommend you follow this easy 3 - 4 step tutorial to upgrade to 4.3.1 see if that cures the widget problem as I had trouble with them being flakey in 4.2 but they're solid in 4.3.1 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<n1kolajke> hi
<mfraz74> hi
<n1kolajke>  а по-русски тут ктонить говорит? :)
<n1kolajke> люди ну напишите ченить еп
<n1kolajke> who know a russian language?
<shrey> Kubuntu is not detecting my Wi-fi network..Pls Help after PPPoeconf
<ubunoob> HollowPoint: Sorry, my wireless dropped earlier and got disconnected. Anyway, seems like mine's updated.
<HollowPoint> I recommend you follow this easy 3 - 4 step tutorial to upgrade to 4.3.1 see if that cures the widget problem as I had trouble with them being flakey in 4.2 but they're solid in 4.3.1 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<HollowPoint> doubt it'll be 4.3 if you haven't manually done it, it's not an automated update
<ubunoob> HollowPoint: It's updated to 4.3.1
<shrey> Pls help..after i used command pppoeconf my wifi is not detected.
<HollowPoint> then use the cashew in the top right of your desktop to unlock widgets, then to add widgets, then find the ones you don't want and click the star next to their names, that should disable them, then use the cashew again to lock the widgets again.
<shrey> Pls help..after i used command pppoeconf my wifi is not detected?
<LexR> hey guys, anyone knows how to make gnome apps (synaptic) use kde decoration in kde4 on kubuntu 9.04???
<shrey> Pls help..after i used command pppoeconf my wifi is not detected?
<hmsnb127> galtom_: RU from nowota 4a?
<reynaldo> hola
<hanshenrik> i need a shell-script to check if /dev/sda0 is mounted or not, how can i do that?
<robin0800_> hanshenrik: try mount
<Rovanion> I'm running the beta of kubuntu 9.10 and well. The update mananger doesn't ask for permissions when it's going to update so it's not allowed to update.
<Rovanion> What do I do?
<Rovanion> One of the 254 in here must know something that simple
<Rovanion> Come on, it's not hard. Just type out the name of the package updater that I can launch it from a terminal
<Rovanion> Come on! Someone must be watching this channel
<Mamarok> Rovanion: read the topic of this channel: Karmic questions should go to #ubuntu+1 exclusively
<Rovanion> thank you. I went to #linuxmint at spotchat and they could tell me that I could usesudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Rovanion> Not to complain or anything
<hannibal79> how can i see the process that starts at boot?
<reynaldo> hola
<reynaldo> hola
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<A^EKCAHDP> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<A^EKCAHDP> where I can to make my questions on the Russian?
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<varanus> guys i got a little disturbing problem. from when i've updated kde4.2 to kde 4.3 everytime i boot composite is off and i have to press alt+shift+F12 to start it. anyone know what could be the problem?
<zmile> wew
<zmile> any body..?
<BluesKaj> !ask | zmile
<ubottu> zmile: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zmile> hii
<BluesKaj> hi, question zmile ?
<zmile> no
<BluesKaj> ok
<Guest99970> Hello
<hanshenrik> for some reason... i got php.ini in /etc/php5/apache2  and /etc/php5/cli, umm... witch 1 does my apache2 install use?
<hanshenrik> for some reason... i got php.ini in /etc/php5/apache2  and /etc/php5/cli, umm... witch 1 does my apache2 install use?  (and sorry for double-posting, got disconnected from freenode for some reason)
<mluser-home> Anyone know which package I need to install to get pdf previews in konqueror?
<BluesKaj> mluser-home, use okular doc viewer or you could install acroread
<mluser-home> BluesKaj: will that give me pdf previews in konqueror?
<mluser-home> I have Okular installed.. I'm just not getting pdf previews in konqueror atm.  I dont have all of kde installed, just konqueror and a few other kde applications.
<maninder> how do i change brightness level for my toshiba laptop
<maninder> ÉÉ
<BluesKaj> mluser-home, do you need to use konqueror to read the pdf file for some reason , if not I recommend you install acrobat reader for linux:  http://www.savewealth.com/support/acrobat/linux/
<mluser-home> BluesKaj: never mind.. I found the missing package.. I need kdegraphics in order to get pdf thumbnails in konqueror.. thanks for you help
<subito> if i want soundfonts for qsynth, what do i download? apt-cache search soundfonts gives me 'genpo'
<LjL> !info freepats | subito
<ubottu> subito: freepats (source: freepats): Free patch set for MIDI audio synthesis. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060219-1 (jaunty), package size 28285 kB, installed size 33224 kB
<LjL> !info fluid-soundfont-gm | subito
<ubottu> subito: fluid-soundfont-gm (source: fluid-soundfont): Fluid (R3) General MIDI SoundFont (GM). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-2 (jaunty), package size 115779 kB, installed size 145368 kB
<subito> LjL: what's the difference between fluid-soundfont-gm and fluid-soundfont?
<LjL> subito: i don't know, i don't have the latter on Hardy
<subito> LjL: i'm on 9.04 but fluid-soundfont "has no installation candidate" and fluid-soundfont-gm wants 150MB of archives
<LjL> subito: soundfonts are often not small.
<subito> ok so go for fluid-soundfont-gm
<subito> LjL: but i'm surprised that qsynth doesn't have anyfont of its own by default
<subito> sorry disconnected
<subito> LjL: but i'm surprised that qsynth doesn't have anyfont of its own by default
<rafytafy> how is the beta 9.10 doing guy?
<rafytafy> guys*
<maninder> how do i fix the god damn brightness
<maninder> no one here nows
<subito> then how do i  set these soundfonts for qsynth? because for now qsynth does not output any sound
<JJman6> are there any good apps for doing remote desktop sharing (not remote control per say)  from windows to Kubuntu & vice versa?
<subito> what do i have to set for i fontsound directory (for qsynth) once i've downloaded fluid-soundfont-gm?
<dthacker> In kmail, where can I change preference for opening a program when clicking a link?
<subito> LjL: how can i use fluid-soundfont-gm then?
<Hellmark[S10e]> hey, I'm having a problem where plasma-desktop is crashing a couple seconds after starting.
<maninder> yo no ones here to help
<maninder> this kubuntu experience
<mm_202> Has anyone gotten Amarok 2.2 to work with 9.04 without going thru dependency-hell?
<maninder> kinda sucks
<maninder> mine works
<maninder> i got
<maninder> new kubunti 9.04
<maninder> i play songs and it works perfectly fine
<Hellmark[S10e]> maninder, well, forums tend to be better.
<Hellmark[S10e]> support IRC channels suck in general.
<maninder> well i just wanted a quick answer like
<maninder> is there a way to adust brightness on toshiba laptop
<maninder> cause fn key doesnt work
<Hellmark[S10e]> maninder, you should be able to adjust brightness through the power settings
<Hellmark[S10e]> in each of the power profiles, will be options for screen brightness.
<subito> is fluid-soundfont-gm only for one kind of sound?
<Hellmark[S10e]> brb
<dartagnan> xcknv k
<dartagnan> nvbk.jdnvk.nv.
<dartagnan> sdfghjkl;
<dartagnan> where can we download wallpapers safely?
<mebius> русские есть?
<Unksi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mebius> Ru!!!
<harjot> !ru | mebius
<ubottu> mebius: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mamarok> Jared555: I think one time is enough
<Unksi> there might be #ubuntu-ua for ukraine too
<fabri> ...
<fabri> greetings
<sfcmouse> hello   wondering if anyone can help me
<sfcmouse> i seem to have lost my instant messaging program kopete and cant add it back to my system
<raw__> hi
<dartagnan> ok
<dartagnan> no jockey
<slow-motion> hi
<davhere> is there still a way to get the 8.04 cd?
<evie> hi guys, how do i update from kubuntu 7.04 to a later version? i'm trying to use adept manager but it tells me there is nothing that needs upgrading!
<cinex> evie: suo-apt-get dist-upgrate
<cinex> i think
<evie> thanks, i'll try that
<cinex> upgrade not upgrate
<Rasmus> Hii, snybody there who could help me??
<Rasmus> Ive got a problem...
<Rasmus> I am trying to play an dvd in VLC player but it doesent work it are kind of unavaible to read it. Hrlp me!!!
<Rasmus> I am trying to play an dvd in VLC player but it doesent work it are kind of unavaible to read it. Hrlp me!!!
<Rasmus> I am trying to play an dvd in VLC player but it doesent work it are kind of unavaible to read it. Hrlp me!!!
<FloodBotK2> Rasmus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rasmus> I am trying to play an dvd in VLC player but it doesent work it are kind of unavaible to read it. Hrlp me!!!
<Guest51592> Hello! I've some audio-problems with VLC. While the Dragon Player plays audio VLC doesn't. How to convince VLC to play audio as well?
<slow-motion> n8
<Warrior85> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Warrior85> ok
<dan____> some of my animations on compiz disappeared?
<yang_> Hey, Is anybody here familir with bind9 and dns?
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<dartagnan> yes
<dartagnan> Oz
<dan____> some of my animations on compiz disappeared?
<leumas> hi all
<dan____> some of my animations on compiz disappeared?
<dartagnan> how come I woke up with this idea in mind?
<dartagnan> I think it flashed my mind when I was going to sleep last night
<pugachevcobra> is the updated network management plasmoid in 9.04 connecting to hidden wlans?
#kubuntu 2010-10-04
<`RadioMan> .
<onewayne> running  ubuntu  8.04 on G5 mac .anyone know other linux that will run on G5
<valorie> onewayne: do the command /list mac
<valorie> let it refresh for a min, and see all the mac channels
<valorie> lots of choices
<valorie> your fellow mac users are more likely to know about G5 choices
<onewayne> more linux man than mac , i tried yellow for mac dos;nt work
<jcgs> hi, i'm using maverick, does anyone know if it's possible to change power management profiles?
<jcgs> anyone?
<darkdelusions> jcgs you would be better asking in #ubuntu+1
<jcgs> datrkdelusions: is there a #kubuntu+1 as well?
<darkdelusions> jcgs: its invite only
<darkdelusions> so technically no :)
<jcgs> darkdelusions: who are the sort of people that get invited?
<darkdelusions> Your guess is as good as mine
<valorie> \o/, sound is back in youtube!
<valorie> did updates today, mostly KDE
<valorie> restarted
<valorie> :-)
<chaaya> question: when i am shutting down the computer, i  see, for just a brief moment, the Gnome desktop -- is it possible that in migrating from gnome to kde, that somehow the gnome desktop is still running underneath?
<bambresh> hi
<larsjaaa> chaaya: try to search for "splash" in package manager?
<chaaya> larsjaaa: on it.. checking
<chaaya> nothing matching name splash is installed
<chaaya> i thought nautilus provided the desktop
<chaaya> but did not see it in ps ux
<chaaya> er, the gnome desktop
<gbgbgbg_> Hey all is there any issue with chmodding /etc/fstab to 700 so it's only readable by root, or will that cause problems?
<chaaya> gbgbgbg_: try it and let us know :-P
<gbgbgbg_> I suppose if I try it, run mount -a and that doesn't encounter any issues it should work, since mount runs as root anyway!
<chaaya> i'm trying to think of a situation where a nonprivilieged something or other needs to read fstab
<chaaya> why don't you want nonprivileged reads?
<gbgbgbg_> cifs passwords!
<chaaya> is there a fuse module that will support cifs?
<gbgbgbg_> mount has the setuid bit set! So even in situations where users are allowed to use mount, the mount command should be able to read fstab, even if it's only readable by root
<gbgbgbg_> I think there is, but the most stable version of cifs is non fuse based.
<Guest73786> Curti
<collabra> ah,... helllltwhodogsranbyondthegreatgrapecrush
<collabra> i know you can read these before i can thik theimenhyssel
<collabra> and i broke the chain
<collabra> too bad that dream didn't come true
<collabra> pancrement
<collabra> slootyfarallabal
<collabra> cerebral
<collabra> i meant symmetrical
<collabra> not cerebral
<collabra> silatecapacitance
<collabra> elsi
<collabra> why does shadai understand fundamental linguisticsuniversal
<collabra> Hrm....
<collabra> barricade the doors and dont come out...seriously.
<collabra> yah,... to nine of em to subdue his ass.
<collabra> parsley saesashinerine
<collabra> spam,.... no one in #kubuntu,... sh!t,... spam yourself!
<collabra> just befor a long night of data collection....
<collabra> toodles... mwah!-)
<daniele> ?
<lelamal> Hi all, on 1 virtual desktop in my previous installation, I had 1 sticky note (knotes) that I'd like to retrieve. I have a full backup of my old home directory. Does anyone know where are these notes saved, please?
<TheKro_> hey.  krunner crashed, and I'm trying to submit a crash report using the assistant.  It told me to install debug symbols, but it couldn't do it automatically.  I went to the site it recommends to explain how to do it manually (http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Preparing_your_KDE_packages ), but that doesn't explain how to know which debug package to install.  My trace hits problems at "#6  0x005f
<TheKro_> can anyone tell me which debug package to install, and more importantly, how I can find out myself next time?
<Mamarok> TheKro_: search for kdebase-workspace-dbg
<nico__> zzup ;
<TheKro_> Mamarok: that's already installed
<TheKro_> so I guess the next step is to give up on reporting the bug then?
<Mamarok> no, try to reproduce it
<Mamarok> did you re-run the backtrace once the packages were installed?
<Mamarok> also, could you please pastebin the result and give the url here?
<TheKro_> Mamarok: the packages have been installed before
<Mamarok> still, the crash is maybe elsewhere, just paste the backtrace and give me the URL, so I can tell ou :)
<Mamarok> you*
<TheKro_> Mamarok: i only get the behaviour sometimes when I restart from suspend - i can't reliably reproduce
<Mamarok> hm, do you still have the backtrace window open?
<TheKro_> i'll paste the backtrace I have in the crash reporting assistant
<Mamarok> yes, please, but use pastebin!
<TheKro_> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/0JSJQP8L
<Mamarok> hm, segmentation fault, that can be a lot of things
<Mamarok> which KDE version do you use?
<TheKro_> Mamarok: Platform Version 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2)
<Mamarok> TheKro_: you should upgrade, it's likely a bug that is already fixed
<TheKro_> Mamarok: what should I upgrade?
<Mamarok> TheKro_: KDE, see http://kubuntu.org/news/packages-available-kde-platform-plasma-and-applications-451
<TheKro_> Mamarok: I have ppa packages installed for 4.4.2 which fix an unfixed bug in ktimetracker
<TheKro_> Mamarok: so upgrading isn't really an option
<Mamarok> then you will have to live with the krunner crashes
<TheKro_> Mamarok: I don't mind living with them - I just want to report it
<TheKro_> Mamarok: and to do that, i need to know which debug symbols package to install
<Mamarok> and I tell you it is no use reporting it, since that is already fixed in KDE 4.5.x
<TheKro_> Mamarok: ok, thanks
<Mamarok> reporting bugs should always be against the latest stable version
<TheKro_> Mamarok: in that case, the crash reporting assistant shouldn't pop up if you don't have the latest stable version?
<TheKro_> Mamarok: or it should at least tell you that earlier
<Mamarok> that would be a good idea to add to Dr. Konqi indeed
<Mamarok> but it would have to scan a database for latest stable releases of all packages, a bit much
<TheKro_> Mamarok: it could simply refer the user to a database, telling him what version of his package crashed?
<TheKro_> Mamarok: so is there a place to make a suggestion/feature request like that?
<Mamarok> TheKro_: yes, in bugs.kde.org, product Dr. Konqi
<Mamarok> it already reads the version and puts it on top of the backtrace
<Mamarok> but the users should also document themselves about the software they use, reading http://kubuntu.org is always a good idea, be it only to know one is not using the latest stable with LTS, as Kubuntu is not a rolling distro
<TheKro_> Mamarok: but if you know the version of your package, how do you find out if it's the latest stable or not?
<Mamarok> TheKro_: well, as I told you above, also http://dot.kde.org is a good source of information for releases
<Mamarok> the current stable is 4.5.1, but 4.5.2 will be released soon
<Mamarok> since your version there has been, 4.4.3, 4.4.4 and 4.4.5, then kde 4.5.0, now 4.5.1
<TheKro_> Mamarok: but most users don't follow blogs on latest software releases - they just upgrade when the system tells them to (and often not backports, either).  is there no central list of latest stable package versions?
<TheKro_> Mamarok: bug for drkonqi submitted, btw
<Mamarok> TheKro_: well, at least ou should know that with a 6 months release cycle Kubuntu can hardly be up-to-date with the latest packages after 6 months
<Mamarok> and yes, the users should get themselves documented to a minimum, that's how Linux works
<Mamarok> everything else is spoon feediung, and I charge for that :)
<Mamarok> feeding*
<TheKro_> Mamarok: ok, so I'm running lucid, which is <6 months old, and I know my krunner crashed. how do i find out the latest stable version?  Why should I expect that my KDE version should affect my krunner version?
<Mamarok> because it is part of kdebase-workspace, and that only gets updated with the whole KDE package
<Mamarok> and reading dot.kde.org or kubuntu.org once a week is sufficient to stay informed
<TheKro_> Mamarok: so basically, if you don't have the latest KDE (like probably most Ubuntu users), you shouldn't be reporting bugs.  In that case, the crash-reporting assistant is pretty much a misleading waste of most people's time.
<TheKro_> since you only have the latest version for about a month after your OS upgrade (if you upgrade immediately on release)
<Mamarok> well, most people use the backports PPA :)
<TheKro_> Mamarok: ok - i didn't know that
<Mamarok> and as I told you, reading the news on http://kubuntu.org keeps you informed
<TheKro_> Mamarok: I don't read the news on latex upgrades, i don't read the news on kernel upgrades, i don't read the news on openoffice upgrades - i wait for them to show up as updates.  I wouldn't expect that to be different for KDE.
<Mamarok> TheKro_: as you like, but don't be surprised if you miss stuff then
<Mamarok> K/Ubuntu is not a rolling ditrso, hence it doesn't upgrade in 6 months
<Mamarok> distro*
<TheKro_> Mamarok: i'm not surprised, just disappointed.  i'd expect it to be easier for people to report bugs responsibly
<Mamarok> LaTeX is rarely upgraded, but I guess you run old kernels, and an old OOo
<Mamarok> TheKro_: so what I told you doesn't make it easier? *sigh*
<Mamarok> the point of reporting bugs is that we are informed about new bugs, and the users needs to know a bit more than just push a button IMHO since there is often need for additional information.
<TheKro_> Mamarok: if making it easier means adding additional sites to my feed reader and trying to keep up with ubuntu news (which isn't necessarily the focus of my work), then yes.
<Mamarok> see, I do bug triaging all day long, and most of my time is spent on closing reports as invalid or duplicate because most users don't read even the informations given by Dr. Konqi. It should certainly not be made even easier, this would only add additional work for triagers
<TheKro_> Mamarok: in that case, the general populace shouldn't be given a point and click bug reporting wizard?
<Mamarok> you get the ehole thing for free and still expect spoon feeding
<Mamarok> whole*
<Mamarok> it is not point and click, it expects people to read (talking about Dr. Konqi)
<TheKro_> Mamarok: if I get a popup suggesting that I report a bug, I try to do so.  I try to follow the instructions and hit a brick wall
<Mamarok> since there are things printed on that dialog, not just for decoration
<TheKro_> Mamarok: i'm just trying to explain how one can reduce the impact of/eliminate the brick wall
<Mamarok> you didn't hit a brick wall, I gave you all the information you were asking for. That chapter is closed for me, sorry. Better things to do
<TheKro_> Mamarok: and if the approach is: you need to follow all the Ubuntu news, you're cutting out a lot of the people you're giving the crash report wizard to
<Mamarok> there are news every 3 weeks at most, come on!
<TheKro_> Mamarok: coming to IRC was to try solve the brick wall - i'm not blaming your help
<TheKro_> Mamarok: dot.kde - 10 posts in september
<Mamarok> two about new releases
<Mamarok> hence twice in a month
<TheKro_> Mamarok: please don't think I'm attacking/blaming you.  I'm just trying to suggest how things could be easier, and asking if such things exist that I don't know about
<Mamarok> well, you expect me to do all the work, with you dpoing nothing, that's not how Free Software works
<TheKro_> Mamarok: not at all
<Mamarok> doing*
<TheKro_> Mamarok: i'm spending my time reporting the bugs, having this discussion, and if I knew how, I might even get more involved
<Mamarok> reading a post takes 1 minute, so 10 minutes a month seems to be asking too much
<Mamarok> well, to get more involved you need to be better documented, hence reading the news I told you
<TheKro_> Mamarok: 10 minutes for me is not too much, but 10 minutes for every kubuntu user, when you don't even tell them to do it when they install, is perhaps a bit much
<Mamarok> reporting more bugs is not the point, making better bug reports is
<TheKro_> Mamarok: I intend to subscribe to your feeds
<Mamarok> during the installation there is plenty of ressources indicated
<Mamarok> but since people don't read...
<Mamarok> http://kubuntu.org is given as the main point of information during installation
<Mamarok> anyway, I think this discussion is going nowhere
<TheKro_> Mamarok: thanks for your time
<Mamarok> TheKro_: you are welcome :)
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question:  usually there is a shadow on the kde panel...  but I do not have one..  any idea on this? (I have effects turned on etc...)
<Peace-> howlymowly: can you make a screenshot?
<howlymowly> Peace-: in #kde they just told me this is a known bug, when turning plasma-effects on/off
<Peace-> howlymowly: perfet
<Peace-> perfect
<lieuwe[kubuntu]> any idea on how i can get Kate to fold python code propperly?
<lieuwe> this is probably the wrong place to ask, but #kaffeine seems dead, i've been trying to get my tv-tuner to work for a while now, but kaffeine can't find any channels, it does give 50% signal, but 0% signal-to-noise, any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<eMyller> 'lo, fellas; i got two monitors and i need lvds to work as absolute and vga1 to work on its right
<eMyller> but the config doesnt allow me to do that; it forces me to set vga1 as absolute always
<eMyller> ...and that's sad.
<sebersole> i am having problems with vpn access (vpnc) and kubuntu.  with networkmanager it just seems nothing happens, I am not able to connect at all.  i tried kvpnc and am able to connect, but it does not set up dns properly
<sebersole> so first, which should I be using?
<sebersole> i searched for vpnc and dns issues and it found lots of hits, but they all seemed to point to old networkmanager issues
<sebersole> sorry, kvpnc and dns issues...
<dasKreech> what's your DNS under kvpnc?
<sebersole> where would i see that?
<sebersole> dasKreech: where would i see that?
<LordOfDragons> hi there
<LordOfDragons> somebody around knowing about the intel pro wireless (crap)3945ABG?
<LordOfDragons> i'm trying to get a laptop running with this crap and it just ain't working
<LordOfDragons> kubuntu 10.04 finds the device and shows it under the network icon in the notifier area
<LordOfDragons> it also shows access points of neighbors
<LordOfDragons> but it utterly fails to connect to my AP which is hidden
<LordOfDragons> let's say the ESSID is XYZ
<sagaci> the RC is looking good
<LordOfDragons> if i force the ESSID using iwconfig and check it back later on the ESSID is total crap
<LordOfDragons> looks totally gibberish with like 100 characters long full of backslashes and other crap
<LordOfDragons> is the driver in kubuntu broken for that chip?
<Aleksandr_Rudy> bla bla bla
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Terranim> I'm testing out maverick on another machine at the moment and an update today has broken some dependencies I think. kdebase-workspace-bin has been removed, which has of course broken KDE, but when I try and install it I get:
<Terranim> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Terranim>  kdebase-workspace-bin : Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<Terranim> Anyone else seen the same problem?
<FloodBotK1> Terranim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> Terranim: That's the kind of small detail that gets overlooked initially when a big upgrade is done.  It may just reflect the lag in the devs uploading the packages to the repos.  report it as a bug, if you wish.
<Terranim> yeah, I figured it might be. I'll run an update later and see if it's been fixed, only worth reporting if it persists I guess. Thanks
<ahox> hi, what is the best way to do booklet printing under kde? There used to be a nice booklet printing in kde3 days, but I am not able to find it anymore. Any ideas?
<adminpc> hi
<nerdy_kid> amarok screwed up and started 206 jobs on me! is there any way to kill them all? (beside clicking them all)  I tried restarting and everything and they are still there.
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> nepomuk / soprano is making my dolphin too much instable - often freezing, many crash
<PasNox> i'm tired
<PasNox> how i can desinstall of things relatied to it ?
<Alexia_Death> just disable it
<Alexia_Death> there is a page in settings for that. I think it was unde advanced.
<Alexia_Death> I disabled mine.
<PasNox> i disabled too
<Alexia_Death> It was torturing my cpu and consuming almost 4GB of space in my home folder.
<PasNox> but i style have crash related too nepomuk / soprano in dolphin
<PasNox> and still lagging / freezing
<PasNox> i also delete the virtuoso db generated by it
<Alexia_Death> PasNox: Disabling was enough to make it stop pestering me... Have you rebooted since disabling it?
<PasNox> not yet
<PasNox> i will try in some minute - have to finish a task
<PasNox> thanks
<Alexia_Death> If you havent rebooted it's probably simply still running. the enable/disable just removes it from startup afaik.
<PasNox> oki
<zubatac> ciao
<Peace-> zubatac: hi
<mvk> i just updated my maverick install
<mvk> but now all i see, after rebooting - is a terminal login
<mvk> i verified the dmesg/ Xorg0.log -> but there are not errors in there
<mvk> is there something fishy in the last updates? (i already tried reinstalling graphics drivers.. but no result, they load fine anyhow)????
<mvk> i cannot use my computer anymore now
<Pici> mvk: Maverick support is in #ubuntu+1
<mvk> is there a way to check all logs for errors trough the console?
<mvk> Pici: im using K(de)buntu
<Pici> mvk: And #ubuntu+1 is still the place for all variants of Maverick.
<mvk> ahhhh k thanks
<pawleeq> hello
<djomgg> hallo
<djomgg> do u have u r Q?
<djomgg> are u just like 2 say hi :)
<pawleeq> Hello Gimp and other GTK apps are in making annoying sound like "tok" when pressing ctrl, how can I get rid of it?
<djomgg> sound like what ?
<pawleeq> djomgg, like knocking on wood...
<djomgg> err sound ore hardware sound u now
<djomgg> :)
<pawleeq> and I do not want to switch off my speakers :)
<djomgg> :) 1 min
<djomgg> what system do u have
<djomgg> kubuntu 10.04 right ?
<pawleeq> Kubuntu 10.04, KDE 4.5.1
<djomgg> u now what ask ppl inside the ubuntu support irc
<djomgg> i now noẗ match off help
<djomgg> sorry ..
<pawleeq> ok
<pawleeq> never mind
<djomgg> is not easy to help whit out any bug list info
<BluesKaj> pawleeq,  suystem settings/notifications/manage/ check no sounds
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, in Players settings I can check No audio output, but that disables sounds of all notifications right?
<BluesKaj> pawleeq, it should...not sure about gtk , but it's worth a try
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, checkech, applied, Gimp stil knocks :/
<BluesKaj> pawleeq, do you have gnome installed as well ?
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, yes
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, and Gimp shuts up there
<BluesKaj> then relogin to gnome and find the equivalent settings
<BluesKaj> maybe gimp has a n option to turn sounds off
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, perhaps gconf clould help...
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, Gimp does not have that option and gconf is a bit creepy with its tree structure
<BluesKaj> pawleeq, gconf ?
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, gconf-editor
<BluesKaj> ok pawleeq , try gconf-editor/gnome sounds/enable_esd , uncheck that , see it it works ...I have my sound setup turned off atm
<pawleeq> BluesKaj, it works, thank you  very much, you saved my nerves ... and hardware :)
<aristide> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | aristide
<ubottu> aristide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rork> hi
<Bladegash> I don't know if this is a frequently happening thing, but I upgraded to kubuntu 10.10 rc just now and lost sound after the upgrade. Checked volume, mp3 packages etc.  The only playback device in system settings is "internal audio analog stereo", it's as if my audio hardware isn't recognized at all. Any ideas where to start looking?
<Suchiman> Bladegash the sound system has changed to pulseaudio, had the same problem. I've uninstalled pulseaudio and restarted system. Alsa was Working proberly again after restart and sound works again
<Bladegash> Suchiman: ok, thanks, that sounds like something I can try
<Suchiman> np
<cuznt> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<cuznt> help on that pls
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> any sofware for shoutcast in kubuntu?
<Suchiman> Know anyone how i can disable my touchpad automatically if i plug-in my external USB mouse ? manually its possible by executing synclient touchpadoff=1 ; This is my Mouse http://suchiman.selfip.org/maus.jpeg
<Bladegash> Suchiman: that did the trick indeed, thanks
<Bladegash> Hope it get s fixed for the final release, or at least a mention high up in the faq
<crackstore> anyone know how to setup shoutcast in kubuntu?
<PasNox> Alexia_Death: i restarted computter, and dolphin still free/lag/crash :(
<PasNox> the probleme is that it does not generate a "good" backtrace for reporting a bug
<Alexia_Death> install some dev packages for QT
<Alexia_Death> build-dep-s for dolphin should quarantee good trace.
<PasNox> i already installed nearly all kde dbg package
<PasNox> Alexia_Death: it's still not create a good bt :(
<PasNox> damn
<PasNox> it seem the bugs comes from dolphin file preview / tooltip
<PasNox> the big blue tooltip
<PasNox> i will try to deactivate it
<PasNox> wow
<PasNox> even just click configuration menu freeze dolphin ...
<PasNox> it was not doing that before i do the last upgrade of kde / qt 4.7
<olskolirc> i want to upgrade to lucid and every time I do that, I lose X and can't login and have to reinstall back to Karmic to be safe :-( how can I upgrade to lucid without losing X please?
<PasNox> install from scratch / fresh iso ?
<PasNox> upgrade are fucking things - for all os.
<IdleOne> !language | PasNox
<ubottu> PasNox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Alexia_Death> PasNox: I had an ubuntu install that started as I think edgy and went on upgrading all the way to karmic
<olskolirc> ok ill do that then
<Alexia_Death> PasNox: But it did take some handholding on some upgrades.
<PasNox> Alexia_Death: most of the time i try to upgrade, my system is slow or upgrade break many things - i'm tired of that and now each time a major release is out, i format all except my home partition
<Alexia_Death> olskolirc: You can burn the iso, then try an upgrade again. If it doesnt work, just reinstall.
<olskolirc> Alexia_Death, can I drag and drop the iso to a flash drive and install it that way or does it require a "burn"?
<PasNox> u can try to create an usb stick
<PasNox> so u don't have to burn it
<Alexia_Death> olskolirc: You cant install like that
<olskolirc> way cool PasNox
<olskolirc> oh ok Alexia_Death so PasNox how do i usb stickit?
<olskolirc> lol
<PasNox> use software
<PasNox> let me find again the name :D
<olskolirc> thanks PasNox
<James147> !liveusb
<Alexia_Death> olskolirc: creating a flash drive is a separate process. there is a guide for it somewhere in ubuntu docs. Look it
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Alexia_Death> aah:)
<James147> eaiset way is to use usb-creator-kde from kubuntu or unetbootin from another distro/windwos
<PasNox> unetbootin exactly this one
<PasNox> easy and working
<PasNox> + it's already packaged
<Alexia_Death> I used unetbootin in ubuntu even I think...
<PasNox> dunno if available for karmic
<PasNox> James147: if i recall, usb-creator-kde is just creating a boot on the usb for booting cd rom ?
<PasNox> or it des exactly what does unetbootin ?
<James147> usb-creator creates a live usb from an iso
<PasNox> ah ok, great ;)
<olskolirc> whats the alternate x86 about whats the diff between regular meerkat iso?
<James147> x86 is for 32bit compuiters
<James147> (will also run on 64bit ones)
<olskolirc> whats alternate James147
<James147> maverick (meerkat) is the next release of kubuntu (current is lucid) which is due in a few days
<olskolirc> thats what "alternate" install means James147 ?
<James147> olskolirc: the alternitive disk is a installer for older/unusual computers.... its a fully text baised isntaller that tends to be used when the live version dosent work
<James147> I would suggest you try the live version, and only use the alternitive if the live dosnt work
<olskolirc> ok way cool James147 and has anyone had any problems with PVR 150 card scrambling the tv display with vlc on Meerkat?
<James147> olskolirc: I have no clue :) you might want to ask on #ubuntu+1 (maverick support untill its released)
<olskolirc> thanks James147
<sebersole> is the general recommendation for vpn to use networkmanager or kvpnc?
<olskolirc> where is the women channel of kubuntu i forgot
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short silver_hookuestion:  in earlier version of  plasma desktop than 4.5 it was possible to manually remove widgets from the add-widgetsdialog.  is this somehow possible now?  because I have two crashed widgets which do not show up anymore, thus I can not remove them...
<scott__> hello
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> how to find audio group?
<crackstore> hello
<crackstore> anyone here?
<octanitrocubane> hi
<djustice> crackstore: 'groups'? kuser?
<djustice> 'kdesu kuser' ofc.
<crackstore> Your system has an audio group, but you are not a member of it.
<crackstore> Please add yourself to the audio group by executing (as root):
<crackstore> what that mean?
<djustice> crackstore: means run 'kdesu kuser', find you user, configure it's groups, and check 'audio'
<djustice> i have no idea why your user isnt in the audio group... pretty sure it is...
<crackstore> ok.. so how to set it?
<crackstore> i want to setup idjc for my laptop :)
<crackstore> but cannot run it because of that prob
<djustice> btw: all newbs reading this: -never- 'sudo kdeapp'. it leaves bad permissioned files behind. 'kdesu kdeapp' instead.
<djustice> crackstore: i dont know what that is.. but i just told you.
<djustice> [22:05] <djustice> crackstore: means run 'kdesu kuser', find you user, configure it's groups, and check 'audio'
<crackstore> how tu run kdesu kuser?
<crackstore> i mean how to find that
<crackstore> @@
<crackstore> how to configure groups?
<crackstore> in file system?
<crackstore> hrllo
<crackstore> hello
<crackstore> anyone can help me.. plz..
<crackstore> huhuhu
<crackstore> how to set the group?
<crackstore> @@
<darkdelusions> You should just beable to click on settings>Advanced>user managment
<dasKreech> crackstore: Hello
<dasKreech> want the long way or the short way?
<darkdelusions> its n
<darkdelusions> oops
#kubuntu 2010-10-05
<owner> hey James, I talked to you about some download problems a few days ago and now I have run into a new problem.  When I download something and go to open it, a window pops up saying "incorrect architecture".  Do you know how I could fix this?
<pch> re
<owner> Can anyone help me?...
<James147> owner: are you trying to run a 64bit program in a 32bit envrioment?
 * XuMuK is away: отстутствую))*
 * XuMuK is back (gone 00:02:46)
<owner> the sizes that are listed are 72.4 MiB for one and 19.2 MiB
 * XuMuK is away: отстутствую))*
<James147> for what program?
<James147> owner: and whats the output f "uname -m"?
<owner> where can I find that info?
<James147> owner: open a terminal and type "uname -m" and hit enter, tell me what it says
<owner> I'm not really good with computers and I don't know where to look for a terminal.
<owner> That is why I am here
<darkdelusions> Open a term Kmenu>System>Terminal
<darkdelusions> Once it opens type in uname -m
<James147> (or press alt+f2 > type "ternimal" press enter, then type "uname -m" in the window that appears
<darkdelusions> that works to
<darkdelusions> do /exec command work in quassel?
<James147> ^^ terminal sorry :)
<owner> what tab do I go under
<James147> tab?
<darkdelusions> just hit alt+f2 and type terminal and hit enter :)
<oldirty> or 'konsole'
<owner> It brought up a window with 5 tabs; general, display, local resources, programs, and performance.
<darkdelusions> Humm
<darkdelusions> so you hit alt+f2 and typed terminal?
 * James147 cannot think what that window could be...
<James147> owner: are you running kubuntu or ubuntu
<James147> ?
<darkdelusions> James147: its the "resource manager"
<James147> darkdelusions: still cannot find it :0
<darkdelusions> James147: Well he is using Quassel so I am gonna assume that he is on KDE
<owner> I am running kubuntu James, and thats exactly what I did darkdelusions
<darkdelusions> owner: Then click on the K in the lower left
<darkdelusions> then click on system
<James147> owner: what happens if you try it with "konsole" instead of "terminal"?
<darkdelusions> amd scroll threw the list and find terminal\Konsole
<owner> it says x86-64
<James147> hm... then you should be able to run 32 or 64 bit programs... what program are you tring to install?
<owner> skype for ubuntu
<owner> brother is in the army and Im using skype to talk to him
<dev001> Hi.  I've installed Kubuntu 10.10 (snapshot) on an old PowerBook G4 (ppc).  The LiveCD was fine; after install & reboot, tho, I get to the desktop, but the video scanrate is off/wrong.  I can see the desktop/items, etc but get lots of snow/has, and multiple ghost images ... Iiuc, 'sax' is a thing of the past -- from this desktop, how can i _fix_ the video?
<darkdelusions> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<James147> owner: download this: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64 and try clicking on it in dolphin
<James147> dev001: you should ask on #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<dev001> James147: even tho it's kubuntu?
<James147> dev001: there is only one changel for amverick
<dev001> James147: heh ... not sure what that means, but i'll head over there.
<owner> ok I appreciate the help. Now i have one more question about my toolbar if you have the time for that
<owner> I deleted the box on the toolbar that tells me when I am connected to the internet and my battery life and I was wondering how to get it back
<owner> can anybody answer my question?...
<olskolirc> say how about i change my sources.list from the word karmic to maverick and upgrade from there is that ok?  i got the maverick iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ and made a usb creator and its not bootable
<p_res> Can someone help me with Desktop Search in KDE 4.5.1?
<owner> I need help replacing items on my toolbar.  Could anyone help?
<nobarking> does anyone know how to add to the leave menu in KDE?
<LaMorT> Hey all
<LaMorT> My webcam didn` t work with Emesene
<LaMorT> I have a Hp pavilion dv5
<LaMorT> No answer?
<olskolirc> hey im trying to dual boot a usb flash boot drive i have karmic on one and i want maverick on the other usb partition how do i get it to do that wouthout creaming the whole drive and losing karmic?
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone has figured out how to get a Texas Instrument 5-in-1 SD card reader to work in kubuntu?
<defist> moorning
<sunnyG> Hello, need assistance with fresh install of Kubuntu 10.04.1. I can't see available wireless APs. can't find a suitable program in kpackagekit that will show me any wireless networkd in the area
<sunnyG> I have been using Ubuntu for a while but the knetwork manager doesn't or at least I cant find the list of avail networks
<sunnyG> nevermind, I'm an idiot, just needed a reboot for driver to fully load
<look> i need some help
<look> on Kubunt it says my network manager is "disabled" when its enabled...wat?
<look> before hand on boot it did a check for errors...is that related?
<look> i need a fix please...anyone?
<look> nvm i fixed it no thanks to you people
<zanthir> Hello world. ;)
<zanthir> Anyone ever seen this in Mono? Error: Error: A dependency of a referenced assembly may be missing, or you may be referencing an assembly created with a newer CLR version. See the compilation output for more details.
<vijay_> hello, where's the newbie channel?
<banpdtr_> In one project source code, there is one file with LGPL licence. But that project holder issued Apache License 2.0. I want to use the project source code.. Can I use it ?
<bala> hi, i am running 10.04, with kde-ppa, i am getting a : Calling the Nepomuk storage service failed: 'The name org.kde.NepomukStorage was not provided by any .service files'. error.
<bala> is there a way i can fix this?
<Riddell> ** testers needed for KDE Platform 4.5.2 on 10.10
<James147> Riddell: I am up for that :)
<Riddell> James147: join #kubuntu-devel
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> how to enable explosion for make windows explode when close window
<crackstore> i try enable in system setting.. but the effect nothing
<crackstore> anyone can help me?
<crackstore> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i keep gettin this error for printin in okular after upgradin to 10.10: lpr: Bad job-sheets value ""!
<n8w> any idea?
<BluesKaj> n8w, ask in #ubuntu+1, it's the maverick support channel
<n8w> BluesKaj:  thx man
<Sadist_Boar> Ubuntu with TheVistaLinuxDesktop... =(
 * Sadist_Boar gave up on LIzards' New UniX
<BluesKaj> Sadist_Boar, ??
<Sadist_Boar> And the Kubuntu is the worst - it failed to boot when unetbootined!
<Sadist_Boar> gah
<Sadist_Boar> =_=
<denrus> Всем снова привет! :)
<denrus> Слушайте, а кто-нибудь знает - команда update-grub обновляет данные для всех установленных систем, или только для текущей?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<denrus> Thanks. :)
<amichair> does krfb work properly in lucid? (I know it doesn't in previous releases...)
<BluesKaj> amichair, never got it to work either
<amichair> BluesKaj: bummer, I hoped they had it fixed by now. It's been disfunctional for years...
<BluesKaj> amichair, I haven't been able to make it work on lucid
<amichair> BluesKaj: so x11vnc it is?
<BluesKaj> amichair, are you doing a true remote sharing or just over a Lan ?
<amichair> I'm gonna need it for very remote sharing :-)
<faLUCE> Hi. I'm using 10.04 on an ACER aspire notebook. I connect to the www with a usb modem, which I turn on as a modem with usb_modeswitch.  It is seen as /dev/ttyUSB4. Unfortunately, if I plug in another usb device, I loose the connection of the modem and it doesn't appear anymore as /dev/ttyUSB4 ... what can I do? thanks
<BluesKaj> x11vnc amichair ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: isn't that the common alternative vnc server?
<BluesKaj> amichair, dunno ..I'm asking not suggesting
<amichair> or rather, krfb is an alternative to x11vnc :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, do you have a static IP ..somebody told me it's a requirement or some dns tracker at least
<amichair> BluesKaj: I do, but there's no problem using any dynamic dns either.
<BluesKaj> amichair, I tried a remote connect to my server with my laptop when I was visiting my son, but it wouldn't work
<BluesKaj> using krfb
<amichair> BluesKaj: as long as you know the IP address and have port forwarding/firewall set up, I don't think there should be a problem
<amichair> oh, well... krfb doesn't work then
<BluesKaj> was trying to retrieve some movies
<amichair> but x11vnc should
<amichair> or tightvnc, or one of the others
<BluesKaj> amichair, well goodluck, let me know if you're successful
<BluesKaj> amichair, which port should be used?
<amichair> BluesKaj: the default is 5900, but you can use any, as long as you tell both server and client which to use
<amichair> BluesKaj:  seems to be working ok with x11vnc. I think I'll tunnel over ssh to avoid messing with router/firewall, and for some added security (vnc security is a bit of an afterthought)
<amichair> right now I'm testing from LAN
<amichair> BluesKaj: as simple as http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#X11VNC_Server
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok thanks , just installing  x11vnc, now
<amichair> (I took out the loopbg param since I didn't quite get it, and it leaves lots of ghost processes around, and it works without it)
<BluesKaj> amichair, will I need ssvnc too  ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: I don't know ssvnc
<BluesKaj>  loopbg param?
<amichair> in the instructions from the link above
<amichair> is there a standard(-ish) directory to put little scripts under the home dir?
<Unksi> amichair: never heard of such
<Unksi> unless its a script that is intended to run when logged in
<amichair> Unksi: Nope, just little bash scripts, etc. No biggie, ~/scripts will do.
<Unksi> ok :p not a bad idea^
<BluesKaj> amichair, I don't see the command to remove theloopbg param
<amichair> BluesKaj: the sample command in that link I gave u before, shows a command line with a -loopbg parameter. I just removed it from the command I ran.
<amichair> but if you figure out what it's for and find it useful, you can leave it :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, I ran that command and it kept repeating the loopbg , it wouldn't stop til I exit the terminal
<amichair> yes, I also saw some printout in a loop, and a whole lot of x11vnc processes created
<amichair> I killed them, then ran the command again without -loopbg, and used it that way
<BluesKaj> ok amichair I tried the startup script , but there's no response
<amichair> BluesKaj: response where?
<amichair> BluesKaj: for starters, try running the command manually (without the scripts), and try to connect from within the LAN - does that work?
<amichair> BluesKaj: i.e., just run 'x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -display :0' in the console
<amichair> (assuming you ran the set password command already)
<BluesKaj> got the x11vnc gui up but the font is so small I can't read it :)
<BluesKaj> I'm on our 42" tv/monitor
<amichair> BluesKaj: is that the client or server?
<BluesKaj> it would be the client if I'm running it from here , right
<amichair> btw if you look at the x11vnc man, there's a gazillion options, some about scaling and resolution stuff... but I just used krdc on a netbook as the client for the test, and used some heavy scrollbaring to move around the remote desktop - it's good enough for me
<amichair> some vnc clients also have client-side scaling etc.
<amichair> though scaling can indeed make everything too small as to be unreadable
<BluesKaj> well, justtesting the client, obviously I need to install both client and server on the other linux machines on our lan
<amichair> BluesKaj: in any case, if you got the basic thing going, you can take it on from there :-)
<amichair> just remember vnc itself has no encryption and a weak authentication scheme, so it's good to wrap it in something else (ssh, ssl, whatever works for you)
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah I have ssh working well
<amichair> BluesKaj: great :-)
<nyavuz> hi ,first, accept my appologize for my bad english,  i am use kubuntu 10.04 , i am dont install wine , but today when i open my home floder, in my home floder  have some files, my videos, my photos,,, dont understand, for what   kubuntu needs the floders? what is that?
<tacomaster> does kubuntu have a hardware driver program for propritary drivers like ubuntu has?
<rork> tacomaster: yes, most (all?) software for ubuntu is also available for kubuntu, I think it's called "hardware drivers" and should be installed by default
<Riddell> rork: all the same software is available, since kubuntu is part of ubuntu
<rork> ah, thought so ^^
<rin> hello lovely everybody :-)
<rork> hi
<rin> bald schneid's
<tacomaster> what is on the dvd that is not one the cd version of kubuntu?
<rin> i don't no
<rin> im intrest in this
<amichair> tacomaster, rin: many more packages/apps/drivers that don't need to be downloaded separately after installation, afaik
<tacomaster> o ok
<rin> hm okay, thankyou... i think so
<rin> but im voll afraid with the cd version... is perfekt for me and all my devises is full suported
<amichair> and there's nothing on the DVD that you can't just install from the repos anyway.
<amichair> I'm actually not sure who uses the DVD... for multiple installations (where saving b/w would really matter) you can make a custom image in OEM setup mode anyway...
<amichair> maybe just for systems with no connectivity and special package needs.
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> any tried using vlc 1.1.4 in kubuntu 10.04
<BajK__> There is no novell-kio-slave or such? that I can access novell shares just like nfs/smb ones?
<BajK__> hm lol
<BajK__> ah
<mvk> i screwed up my nvidia driver install, but now when i boot my computer
<mvk> it hangs right after grub, ->> so i inserted my kubuntu cd , and booted the livecd
<mvk> what should i do next?
<mvk> can i disable my splashcreen from the livecd?
<mvk> help :P
<AciD> hi
<nascentmind> Hi. Why is vim scrolling slow in konsole?
<Tomppa>  
<nerdy_kid> hi; i am trying to upgrade to 10.10 and get the error "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." when the upgrade tries to start.
<nerdy_kid_> hi; i am trying to upgrade to 10.10 and get the error "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." when the upgrade tries to start.
<nerdy_kid_> how do i fix it?
<Pici> nerdy_kid_: step 1) ask in #ubuntu+1 thats the 10.10 support channel
<nerdy_kid_> Pici ah yes thanks
<Pici> (step 2, do what they say) :P
<nerdy_kid_> lol thanks
<upec> o que faço para atualizar?
<upec> os programas do neu computador?
<delight> would it have harmed that much to support the LTS (lucid) with another parallel kde (4.5.2) release ... after advertising/encouraging ppl to try kde 4.5.1 on lucid ?
<James147> delight: why no just use the backports?
<delight> James147: i do .. .but there won't be no 4.5.2 on backports ... as i read the annoucement on kubuntu.org
<delight> did i miss something ?
<James147> delight: ahh, yeah, dosnt look like kde 4.5.2 will be on lucid... but if you want to use it you may as well just upgrade to maverick
<James147> not sure why 4.5.2 isnt on lucid though...
<delight> James147: i know ... but not as long as it RC ... not even 2 - 3 weeks after release ;) ... <<< thats experience ... it needs some time till all repositories settle to the next release ;)
<delight> 3rd party repos
<James147> delight: but considering taht the backports arnt actually supported by kubuntu (even though the devs do work on them) there is no obligation to put anything in them :)
<delight> maybe even longer ... i got it thou on some boxes of mine ... but not on my laptop ... <<< daily work ... need to stay productive
<James147> delight: yeah, them it might be best to wait abit them... do you really need 4.5.2 that badly, its only  maintence release :)
<delight> James147: not really ... i just found it kinda sad to not make it a parallel release like with the 4.5.0 and 4.5.1 before ...
<KukuNut> i don't understand either
<delight> there is this dbus problem anyways ... luckily i got an nvidia ... so the open-source prob didn't hit me :) ... not on my working machine ...
<KukuNut> 10.04 is LTS right?
<delight> would be great thou ... esp. as it got some performance improvements
<delight> KukuNut: yes
<James147> KukuNut: thats right, but that only means security/major bugs will get fixed... kubuntu never upgrades a major package version during a release... which is why you need to use the backports ppa
<KukuNut> James147: you mean 4.5.2 is a maintenance release of 4.5.1? so why noy apply to 4.5.1 Lucid?
<KukuNut> *not
<delight> funny thing about it is ... its a LTS and while gnome gets maintainance love .... getting the minor release updates on LTS kde stucks with the version
<delight> KukuNut: well the point is 4.5.1 was never officially released for lucid
<James147> KukuNut: I am not sure why they ahvent, might have had a problem with running it in lucid, ut I havent heard anything about it yet... maby Riddell could explain?   :)
<delight> so there is no thing like maintainance support for that ... but its kinda sad ...
<delight> on the other hand i don't understand why there is not maintainance releases of kde 4.4.x
<delight> i think 4.4.6 is the actual version ... if i don't make a mistake on this
<delight> oh its 4.4.5
<KukuNut> James147: IIR the announcement seems to imply 10.10 is the way to go
<KukuNut> IIRC
<delight> KukuNut: its allways just gnomes ;) http://goo.gl/AC5K :-D *hehe
<delight> just kidding
<sjm> list
<RadSurfer> I just did a FRESH install of kubuntu :) Can I get a little help please to fetch 'gcc' and required compiler tools
<Riddell> RadSurfer: System Settings -> Add and Remove Software or Software management  to install or remove packages
<Riddell> or use apt-get if you prefer the command line
<RadSurfer> yes, I prefer command line.
<RadSurfer> I know its "build-essentials" is that it?
<James147> RadSurfer: yes, that will install most of the build tools you need :)
<RadSurfer> Ok.  So far this installation went REMARKABLY smooth for me!!
<sjm> hello every one
<sjm> how can i kwow which  version i had installed on my computer
<James147> sjm: version of what? kubuntu? "cat /etc/issue" will tell you that
<sjm> yeah, the version of my ubuntu?
<frogonwheels> lol tip - if you've got a wireless mouse/keyboard and you're gonna reinsert the logitech modules to  get the mouse working - do rmmod/insertmod on one command line - one you've removed the modules, the keyboard doesn't work :)
<Riddell> RadSurfer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get build-essential
<RadSurfer> yes, I got it. Thanks.
<RadSurfer> testing gcc now.
<James147> frogonwheels: also dont disable usb in the bios when you only have a usb keyboard :D
<RadSurfer> yippee! success.
<frogonwheels> James147: ahh yes - will remember that one :)
<frogonwheels> James147: at least I have one ps/2 keyboard left floating about..
<James147> frogonwheels: same here, or I would have had to pull that battery on the motherboard to reset the bios ;P .. but anyway tahts getting offtopic
<chaaya> in transition from gnome to kde under 10.04, i'm in a situation where nautilus still boots and provides a desktop -- obscured by KDE's desktop. You only see it for a moment on shutdown. any idea what's starting nautilus in this mode?
<delight> chaaya: check in systemsettings for the startup process ... maybe there is nautilus ... besides ... if you don't start nautilus with the option --no-desktop
<delight> it tryes managing your desktop
<RadSurfer> I just installed vlc.  Where can I get the other codecs I might need please?
<delight> so either one of both
<delight> RadSurfer: just try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<RadSurfer> what all does that add?
<delight> this is a little more then you need ... but usually its placed good
<delight> it will show you ...
<delight> you have to say "Y" before the install starts
<delight> ;)
<delight> besides for real codec support inclusive encoded dvds etc. you need medibuntu
<RadSurfer> why does/did that ask to remove vlc?
<delight> really ?? wow
<delight> never saw that i got vlc installed in parallel
<chaaya> delight: am checking now... however, this is a transition from gnome to kde, so there is probably some stuff set up by gnome desktop running
<RadSurfer> next item I use alot is ffmpeg, recommendations?
<delight> i usually install tovid ... which brings in a bunch of media dependencies ...
<delight> k9copy is another one ;)
<delight> well thats just my way <<< to lazy to go one by one
<RadSurfer> something I read suggested that 'restricted' package removed vlc, evidently in error.
<RadSurfer> so far so good. ffmpeg next.
<RadSurfer> WOWSERS! this has really come along way!
<RadSurfer> I can remember when playing flv's would crash linux!
<chaaya> RadSurfer: bad memory ?
<RadSurfer> not for me. just in general.
<RadSurfer> certain media formats would really do harm to some systems.
<RadSurfer> probably already 'damaged' ones
<RadSurfer> how do I get flash?
<RadSurfer> apparently I can't just save it to hdd?
<RadSurfer> I got it.
<sjm> hello
<sjm> is there any dictionary like easy lingo or babylon compatable with ububtu so i can use it just by press ctrl and mouse??
<RadSurfer> this PC has an nvidia card. I think there's a glitch somewhere....
<chaaya> what is it that launches nautilus to to provide the desktop during startup?
<RadSurfer> Thank you for your assistance. So far so good.
#kubuntu 2010-10-06
<dev001> Hi.  I'm doing a 1st ppa-based update to a Kubuntu/Maverick rc install.  Trying to grab the 'new' KDE 4.5.2 pkgs @ "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick  main", after 'apt-get update', I'd expect to see *lots* of offered pkg updates by 'apt-get upgrade'.  Atm, I only see a couple ~ 30MB worth ...  Is there additional prioritization, or some such, required?  Still newish to [K]ubuntu
<alexsarmiento> hi, please help
<alexsarmiento> im using kubuntu 10.10
<alexsarmiento> the package manager updated the nvidia drivers to 260.19.06
<alexsarmiento> now i dont have video aoutput
<alexsarmiento> the package manager updated the nvidia drivers to 260.19.06
<alexsarmiento> now i dont have video output. what can i do?
<RadSurfer> HELP! this stupid "notification" for pidgin messages IN ADDITION to actually having pidgin chat is rediculous! How do I TURN OFF NOTIFICATIONS of every incoming message!
<RadSurfer> someone know how to TURN THIS GARBAGE OFF
<DarthFrog> What is pidgin?
<RadSurfer> instant messenger of course
<DarthFrog> Of course?  Hmm.  anyway, there will undoubtedly be a setting to twiddle in the Preferences settings.
<alexsarmiento> system settings- applications and system notifications?
<alexsarmiento> the package manager updated the nvidia drivers to 260.19.06
<alexsarmiento> now i dont have video output. what can i do?
<RadSurfer> you can't just turn off these stupid things?
<RadSurfer> 'pidgin' is not listed under 'Sys Not - sys settings' !!
<RadSurfer> ANYONE know how to DISABLE NOTIFICATIONS from Pidgin?
<Riddell> RadSurfer: Pidgin is a gnome app, you'll have better luck asking in #ubuntu
<Riddell> or using Kopete
<RadSurfer> this is RETARTED
<RadSurfer> RETARDED even!
<RadSurfer> Piging provides its own interface for messages; an ADDITIONAL one is NOT required!
<RadSurfer> this is being SYSTEM GENERATED
<Riddell> best to avoid capitals and potentially offensive insults on IRC
<RadSurfer> emphasis.
<RadSurfer> s/Piging/Pidgin
<RadSurfer> Anyone at all know how to turn __off__ these additional notifications for pidgin?  anyone?
<Riddell> RadSurfer: as I say, you're asking in the wrong channel
<RadSurfer> running in kubuntu. valid enuff.
<KukuNut> RadSurfer: to disable it.. replace with kopete
<RadSurfer> why did I lose the system tray?
<RadSurfer> I have no system tray now? where did it go? and why?
<RadSurfer> has to be with _focus_ apparently.
<alexsarmiento> the package manager updated the nvidia drivers to 260.19.06
<alexsarmiento> now i dont have video output. what can i do?
<RadSurfer> when Pidgin does not have focus, thats when these annoying popups appear
<RadSurfer> does _anyone_ know how to _permanently_ turn _off_ popup notifications from pidgin?
<RadSurfer> surely someone else in here also uses pidgin?
<alexsarmiento> the package manager updated the nvidia drivers to 260.19.06
<alexsarmiento> now i dont have video output. what can i do?
<jtduncan> where can i find the new kubuntu logos?
<RadSurfer> No one answered me yet: Why did I lose System Tray icons?
<frogonwheels> RadSurfer: just add a system tray to your toolbar again (click on the palette icon)
<frogonwheels> RadSurfer: (Add widgets - find system tray)
<frogonwheels> alexsarmiento: if you can press ctrl+alt+f1  and get a console - do that, login and use aptitude to downgrade your drivers.
<frogonwheels> alexsarmiento: otherwsie, select rescue mode from the grub boot
<buckethead> Hi guys. I've got a printing problem. Anytime I try to print from any KDE app I get "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" - yet printing works from firefox?
<RadSurfer> silly Q: how best to get to 'add widget'
<frogonwheels> RadSurfer: did you click on the palette icon?
<buckethead> Do you see a 'cashew' looking thing in the upper right hand corner of desktop?
<frogonwheels> RadSurfer: actually it should be at the end of the toolbar
<buckethead> Erm, System Tray.. Haha. Came in halfway, sorry.
<RadSurfer> ok. I found that. trying to sort out how to select it
<RadSurfer> Ah
<RadSurfer> well that aspect of kubuntu hasn't changed.
<RadSurfer> I need to sort out a few things here.
<RadSurfer> and again, thanks for helping.
<frogonwheels> RadSurfer: np.
<RadSurfer> would you believe I used sidux for awhile. Sidux never had its sys-tray desintegrate
<RadSurfer> and sidux didn't annoy me with these notifications.
<RadSurfer> I suppose, I'll have to weigh how well other tasks are performed in kubuntu :)
<RadSurfer> OK!
<RadSurfer> I found out what was causing my "notifications"
<RadSurfer> For you pidgin users out there:
<RadSurfer> There is a plugin which is turned on by default; to disable those popups when chat-window is covered, just turn of "libnotify" plugin!
<dev001> still struggling with my 'magnum opus' upgrade to KDE 4.5.2 ppa ...  Any hints from anyone as to how to get it done, without constant "packages have been kept back" messages/conflicts?
<apolo444> holaaaa
<apolo444> hola
<apolo444> hello
<lolihunter> hello
<apolo444> you speak spanish?
<lolihunter> no
<apolo444> i speak spanish
<lolihunter> I am a Chinese
<apolo444> sorry, i speak spanish
<olskolirc> ok guys i just upgraded to Maverick so now where does /media/cdrom cdrom0 live?
<bullgard4> I am using predominantly GNOME but using a KDE program also. An email requested that I "change style of my KDE widgets to something other than Oxygen (in Personal Settings->Appearance->Style)." Where to find Personal Settings->Appearance->Style?
<DarthFrog> bullgard4: It's actually the program "systemsettings".  And it'll be "Application Appearance/Style", not Personal Settings.  But why would  an email care what widgets you use?  I would be *extremely* suspicious.
<illunatic> anyone know where wallpaper settings are in 10.4?
<illunatic> 04
<lolihunter> the same to windows
<lolihunter> just click your right button on the desk
<illunatic> oh yeah now i remember
<illunatic> hah
<illunatic> thanks
<u343> hellooo
<olskolirc> im on maverick and my cdrom is now /dev/sr0 and there is nothing about it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab where is my mount?  I want it back in /media/cdrom
<bullgard4> DarthFrog: It is the developer of this KDE application program who suggested that in an email answer.
<DarthFrog> bullgard4: OK, that's probably safe then. :-)
<bullgard4> So far I did not install the DEB program package »systemsettings«. Installing it would further blow up storage usage just for one program.
<DarthFrog> You don't have to install it.  It's there already.
<DarthFrog> In the menu,  It should already be in "Favourites".
<bullgard4> I do not understand. A file exists although the associated package is not installed?
<DarthFrog> Or press ALT-F2 and type "systemsettings".
<DarthFrog> It's the main utility of your system. :-)
<DarthFrog> It's basic to Kubuntu.
<bullgard4> ALT-F2 > "systemsettings" throws an error "location »file:///home/detlef/systemsettings« could not be displayed."
<DarthFrog> strange.
<DarthFrog> Do you have the kubuntu-desktop package installed?  Or just a KDE app?
<bullgard4> DarthFrog: The DEB program package »kubuntu-desktop« is not installed.
<DarthFrog> OK, you're in the wrong channel.  This is for Kubuntu support.  I take it you're running GNOME in Ubuntu.  You should be asking for help in #Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> Ok.
<DarthFrog> Or install "kubuntu-desktop" which will allow you to run KDE as well.
<bullgard4> I will not. I will not waste 1 GB HDD storage in ordert to just use one KDE application. In Lucid this was not necessary either.
<bullgard4> s/ordert/order/
<sresu> I'm using KDE 4.5 now. If I upgrade Kubuntu from Lucid to Meerkat, will it affect the upgrade?
<andrew__> hi
<howlymowly> hi poeple...   short question:  is it somehow possible to use the KDE message indicator to automtically start kmail?  message ckeing works on my system but when I click on the message in the message indicator it just won't start kmail.
<greenmang0> hello friends, i am running kubuntu 10.04.1 with kde 4.5.1... what i have noticed that /tmp doesn't get emptied on reboot
<greenmang0> what can be the reason?
<greenmang0> /etc/default/rcS has TMPTIME=0
<thedog> hi guys, is there a way to read files from a panasonic rr-us395 recorder ?
<JohnInChester> Good morning
<zaizai> may i ask
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> anyone here?
<crackstore> my kubuntu annot update and upgrade
<crackstore> :(
<crackstore> *cannot
<jussi> crackstore: what happens?
<crackstore> i dunno
<crackstore> after i replace my dvdrom
<crackstore> i cannot update or upgrade
<crackstore> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.mmu.edu.my/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to archive.mmu.edu.my:http:
<crackstore> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<crackstore> before this ok..
<crackstore> cool and smooth..
<jussi> crackstore: try changing your mirror in the sources section of kpackagekit
<crackstore> changing to where?
<BajK> Is there a way of preventing quassel from starting more than once?
<jussi> crackstore: choose a country/mirror close to you...
<crackstore> jussi, oke.. i try..
<jussi> or use the main mirror
<BajK> so, if I enter quassel again in krunner that it just opens the current window and does not start another instance
<crackstore> jussi, that mean.. the download from i put main server?
<jussi> crackstore: there should be a list, choose main server
<crackstore> jussi, yup.. have a list..
<Peace-> hi channel
<Peace-> l
<crackstore> hi Peace-
<jussi> crackstore: so yeah, select main and click apply or ok
<crackstore> jussi, oke.. now .. package install..
<frany> I have upgraded to maverick yesterday and the sound stopped working -- any suggestions?
<crackstore> jussi, 99% it stuck.. :(
<crackstore> so long..
<Walzmyn> frany: is maverick the new one? 10.10?
<frany> yes
<Walzmyn> try this channel...
<Walzmyn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<frany> okay, thanks
<Walzmyn> sure
<crackstore> why istalling package so long? that is normal?.. anyone have idea?
<crackstore> :)
<crackstore> after changing the download server.. installing will be stuck 99%..
<dick> bonjour tous le monde !!!
<Mamarok> !fr | dick
<ubottu> dick: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sebersole> is there a way to recieve an event when a laptop lid is opened or closed?  udev does not seem to handle lid events.
<sebersole> there is '/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state' so obviously ubuntu hooks into that correctly
<tasslehoff> hey. back in KDE today after a time in Gnome, and I really enjoy myself :), but: is there a way to make sd-cards mount without having to visit the mount points in dolphin first?
<tasslehoff> I just want to work with it in Konsole
<rork> tasslehoff: you can set them to automount in System Settings > Advanced > Removable Devices
<tasslehoff> rork: ah, thanks
<Walzmyn> frany: tasslehoffssssssssssssssssdfffffre21`zssxcvbnm,./"?""?
<frany> Walzmyn, what are you saying?
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<crackstore> hye al
<crackstore> ll
<crackstore> :)
<crackstore> how to read file .cap?
<bigboss> hhi!
<bigboss> is someone online?
<Unksi> hi bigboss
<bigboss> how are u?
<Unksi> good
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Unksi> just got on actually :p
<Unksi> you?
<bigboss> do someone knows a free download site for kubuntu apps?
<BluesKaj> quiet in here this morning
<bazhang> bigboss, ubuntu repos
<BluesKaj> bigboss, look in your package manager
<bazhang> !repos > bigboss
<ubottu> bigboss, please see my private message
<methril_work> hi kubuntu devs
<BluesKaj> methril_work, try #ubuntu+1
<methril_work> BluesKaj, i'm trying :)
<methril_work> thanks
<BluesKaj> methril_work, if it's kde specific then #kde might be the place
<bigboss> is it possible to install vlc on kubuntu?
<moetunes> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<moetunes> yep
<bigboss> can i have the deb package of vlc?
<xeviox> I've installed the kubuntu-desktop meta package in my ubuntu setup, everything worked well, but now when I use kde and setup width / heights and position of activities on the desktop they get resetted a few seconds later, any ideas what happens?
<bigboss> not at all
<sebersole> is there a way to recieve an event when a laptop lid is opened or closed?  udev does not seem to handle lid events.
<sebersole> there is '/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state' so obviously ubuntu hooks into that correctly
<sebersole> i've been warned lid.sh is "deprecated"
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, is there a specific version of vlc that someone recomended to you or is the default version in the repos/package manager not suiting your needs ?
<sebersole> xeviox: i saw that too, just to confirm
<sebersole> the widgets would not stay where i placed them
<BluesKaj> oops , wrong guy and the bigboss left anyway
<xeviox> sebersole: were you able to fix it?
<sebersole> dunno yet
<sebersole> i reinstalled and am working on getting other things working
<xeviox> k
<xeviox> sebersole: so the problem disappeared after reinstall?
<xeviox> can someone help me to import accounts / history from pidgin into kopete?
<sebersole> dunno yet
<sebersole> i reinstalled and am working on getting other things working
<xeviox> oh god, seems the install of kubuntu-desktop killed my pidgin setup :(
<xeviox> argh that's hard *grr
<phoenix_> how to configure the windows key to open the kmenu
<baxeico> hi guys. will maverick have kde sc 4.5.2 by default?
<BluesKaj> baxeico, ask in #ubuntu+1
<baxeico> BluesKaj: kubuntu maverick is due in 4 days :)
<sebersole> before i attempt this again...  the package i should be installing for vpnc is network-manager-vpnc-kde ??
<phoenix_> 10/10/10
<sebersole> haha
<phoenix_> :)
<sebersole> is maverik 10.10?
<bazhang> yes
<sebersole> too good
<BluesKaj> baxeico, yeah, but I'm not real excited about it ...they haven't fixed lucid yet . Sure hope maverick doesn't inherit all the graphics driver and intel driver probs
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: i think lucid is a stop-gap
<BluesKaj> lucid is LTS
<phoenix_> luicd is a huge step in ui and also in certain things, you have to wait
<BluesKaj> could be why it's taking so long to fix things
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: for me the driver problems with nvidia cards got solved in 10.04. i have no issue of drivers
<phoenix_> after the last update for 10.04 the performace and very good
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: what is your kde version
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, consider yourself lucky .. alot of ppl are still suffering from poor support for their nVidia cards
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: do you know that kubuntu droped support for some old hardwares
<BluesKaj> yes
<sebersole> ugh it bombs again
<sebersole> does anyone use NM in KDE with vpnc?
<sebersole> for the life of me i cannot get it to work
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: before 10.04 , i had to reinstall by nvidia driver dor every kernel upgrade
<sebersole> attempting to initiate the vpn just craches the kde applet
<BluesKaj> phoenix_,I have a 5yr old pc with ati graphics which barely runs without freezing , even with desktop effects turned off.
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: thats great. unfortunately in my friends laptop kdm crashes when i install ati drivers
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: sorry misunderstood, thats bad
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: linux support for ati cards is poor
<cmagina> I am having an issue with maverick and the headphone jack on a lenovo t410s. Its a dual purpose jack, acts as a headphone and mic port. Audio works fine through the speakers, but plugging in a pair of headphones doesn't change the audio to them.
<cmagina> And there is no audio coming out of them. Forum searching didn't show anyone having a similar issue with the t410s
<sebersole> vpn in kubuntu, what it the recommended way?  afaict the tray thingy simply does not work.  so that leaves kvpnc and the plasma widget
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, back in kubuntu 9.04 I had great ati support ..I could run all kinds of fancy GUI settings without probs using the fglrx driver including compiz-fusion and emerald ...it was great , I should revert :)
<sebersole> i had good luck getting connected via kvpnc, but had dns issues
<sebersole> and i never got the widget to work
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: was it stable with kdm?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, yes ..very
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: my friend's kdm crashes when i use fglrx
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: but i didnt try compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> cmagina, check alsamixer , make sure your ctrls are unmuted and turned up
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, which kubuntu ?
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: i think 9.10
<BluesKaj> sebersole, what are you trying to do , maybe a different vnc client/server?
<sebersole> connect to a vpn
<sebersole> actually not able to get kvpnc working now either
<BluesKaj> sebersole, maybe you should portmap the IPs in /etc/hosts.allow  , for example under portmap list the IPs you want to have access on your network like this , ALL:192.168.x.x
<sebersole> BluesKaj: dont follow
<sebersole> i work remote and am trying to connect to my companies vpn
<sebersole> which is vpnc based
<sebersole> it works fine under gnome
<sebersole> but i am never able to get it to work in kde
<sebersole> in gnome it works using the nm-applet
<sebersole> i set up the vpn/vpnc connection in nm-applet and then seelct it via the tray app to connect
<sebersole> the same fails on kde
<sebersole> using the kde network manager tray app thing
<sebersole> in fedora kde they recommend users totally uninstall all kde network manager stuff
<BluesKaj> sebersole, remove the network-manager-kde and install the gnome-network-manager ..see if that works for you
<sebersole> and use the gnome nm-applet
<sebersole> haha
<sebersole> :)
<BluesKaj> sebersole, there' no point in using apps that don't work whether they're kde or gtk ..I still prefer synaptic for app references ..I even use it sometimes
<BluesKaj> Im using kde cuz i prefer the "look" and layout , but I'm not afraid to muse gnome apps if need be.
<BluesKaj> err muse=use
<volodya> sebersole: what vpn exactly? Openvpn works fine via network management applet (but I'm on maverick)
<sebersole> vpnc
<volodya> oh, that might be trickier that openvpn, so no further comments
<cmagina> v@cu0l3
<sobczyk> hi, how to connect to manually created ad hoc net? I created it in defult network manager, but it's not visible in possible connections
<moetunes> !ics | sobczyk this might give a clue
<ubottu> sobczyk this might give a clue: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sobczyk> moetunes: I know how to share, I don't know how to connect to adhoc if it's not used before
<nasrullah> hi
<moetunes> sobczyk:  I've tried to do that - I just know the link :]
<nasrullah> my kmail cannot receive e-mails only sending ..why?
<nasrullah> any help ??
<phoenix_> nasrullah: hi
<phoenix_> nasrullah: yahoo?
<nasrullah> phoenix hi
<phoenix_> nasrullah: does sending and receiving of mails works with anyother mail client?
<nasrullah> yes
<phoenix_> nasrullah: check to see if ssl is need for your email server
<nasrullah> i did try but no way
<phoenix_> nasrullah: who is the email service provider
<nasrullah> sabily.org
<phoenix_> nasrullah: what is the email server url?
<nasrullah> webmail.kuwaitnet.net
<phoenix_> nasrullah: where did you get this url?
<tech_> hello?
<fornitani> hi
<tech_> anyone available to help a total linux noob?
<fornitani> sure. what do you need?
<tech_> i just installed kubuntu on a workstation in order to test it
<tech_> and i wanted to install thunderbird as my email client
<tech_> so i downloaded it
<tech_> and then selected extract
<tech_> but don't know how to install it!
<fornitani> applications in linux are usually installed as "packages"
<tech_> i've spent more time than i care to discuss looking through forums for an answer
<fornitani> you need to go that little blue "K" in the left bottom
<tech_> they are talking way over my heqad
<tech_> head
<tech_> mention of "synaptics" and other things i  apparently don't have...
<tech_> sorry...just frustrated...
<tech_> ok the little blue k...
<fornitani> Well, in Kubuntu it is the "KPackagekit"
<fornitani> After clicking the little K, type "kpack" in the search box in the upper part
<fornitani> Can you see it?
<tech_> ahhh ok i found the kpackagekit
<tech_> earlier
<tech_> and selected updates
<tech_> which is currently running
<tech_> it says updating packages..
<fornitani> Hm...I guess you'll have to wait the update
<tech_> ok just finished...now it wants a restart but that can wait
<fornitani> ok
<fornitani> So, in Kpackagekit, just search for "thunderbird", without quotes
<tech_> oh wow...pages of thunderbird icons
<fornitani> have you found it?
<tech_> i've found pages of thunderbird icons by searching for thunderbird
<fornitani> You need the one whose name is only "thunderbird"
<fornitani> There's an icon, a description and underneath that a name
<fornitani> maybe "thunderbird-de", etc
<tech_> there isn't one
<fornitani> You need the one named only "thunderbird"
<tech_> ohhhhh ok i was looking at description i guess
<fornitani> If you want a quicker, but not so quick understandable way, you can open the application "konsole" and paste this: "sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<fornitani> " without quotes
<tech_> ok i have 2 that say only thunderbird
<fornitani> hm...there's a number after it, right?
<tech_> the descriptions on both say "mail/news client with rss and integrated spam filter support"
<fornitani> yes, that one
<tech_> they look identical...no number
<fornitani> hover the mouse over them
<fornitani> mine shows "thunderbird 3.0.4...." and also "thunderbird 3.0.8..."
<tech_> yes
<fornitani> install the 3.0.8
<tech_> and amd64 at the end
<fornitani> yes
<tech_> ok i selected it...it turned blue
<fornitani> right, now click "apply"
<tech_> apply is grayed out
<tech_> wow and suddenly it "ungrayed"
<fornitani> ah, first you need to select the arrow at the right side of the package
<tech_> ok i clicked apply
<tech_> it's loading
<fornitani> =)
<fornitani> that's it
<fornitani> are you using kubuntu version 10.04?
<tech_> 10.04.1 yes
<fornitani> hm, I suggest you to install the package "software-center"
<fornitani> it is easier to understand than the Kpackage version that ships with kubuntu 10.04
<tech_> i love the idea of linux in general & i would like to migrate away from windows eventually but i run a network here & cannot migrate until i fully understand this OS
<tech_> software-center? what does it do?
<fornitani> it is also a way to install those "packages" (applications), but is easier to understand, many say
<fornitani> So it will free you time to discover important things, other than waste time finding out how to install something =)
<tech_> thank you!
<fornitani> You're welcome! =)
<tech_> btw it currently says "simulating the install...loading cache"
<fornitani> I'm glad I could help, this is my very first time here at kubuntu irc
<tech_> wow really? me too
<fornitani> Hm, I'm afraid I can't help at this message, I've never seen it
<fornitani> There's not some kind of time counter, etc?
<fornitani> Maybe if you wait a bit it will disappear
<tech_> i was getting frustrated...i didn't have time to read through the forums for hours
<tech_> yes it seems to be progressing
<fornitani> Yes, at first it was a little frustrating for me too. But now I use Ubuntu/Kubuntu for more than 2 years and can use it with (almost) no problems
<tech_> i know it just takes awhile to learn a new system
<tech_> it took me awhile to learn windows years ago too
<fornitani> Hm, maybe all systems are easier nowadays, even Windows
<fornitani> But I think Linux (especially Ubuntu and similars) has become easier than others OSes
<tech_> i installed regular ubuntu on my laptop at home but i have not had any time to explore it so i installed kubuntu on this workstation here at work so i'll have more time to learn it
<tech_> once i become familiar w it i want to install the server version & test that as well
<fornitani> Yes, the learning curve is minimal. You just need to adapt to where to find menus and such things
<fornitani> Installation of programs, etc is a lot easier than windows
<fornitani> No viruses and such trouble, also =)
<tech_> i am searching for software center now
<tech_> wow really?
<tech_> i was wondering about that
<tech_> i wondered which AV software to run on this machine
<fornitani> there's no need to run those because of the security system (you need to allow the program to do something, typing your password. Also, the programs are usually downloaded from oficial sources - like the one you've just downloaded)
<tech_> that's good news
<Neurotrophin> Where does Quassel store its IRC chat logs?
<Neurotrophin> Konversation let you get them from a menu option..
<BluesKaj> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Neurotrophin> BluesKaj: thanks.. that's really useful
<mfraz74> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/Quassel_Logging
<BluesKaj> Neurotrophin, I've used them to find a command from a previous visit which I forgot to copy to my cli text file
<Neurotrophin> BluesKaj: sure.. actually, I am working on a chatbot script for kubuntu trouble resolution and need example problems w/ conversations..
<Neurotrophin> at http://thinkmosaic.com  -- I have different little test script in there every day..  so it's a different personality every day.. almost blank, at present.
<Neurotrophin> when done, it will be wiki-like, you can chat a bit.. if you don't like it's responses then you can click on Edit to edit its logic..
<Neurotrophin> like wikipedia, ony conversation topics instead of articles
<BluesKaj> well, be prepared to do some editing then because some of the advice isn't accurate :)
<yhtomit> hey everyone... anyone know what happened to kdevelop?
<yhtomit> is it just me or is it no longer in the repos?
<jbrouhard> hey folks.. where is the Update manager in kubuntu 8.04 ?  I totally forgot where it was as I haven't used Kubuntu in a while..
<altrortla> need help ... trying kubuntu 10.04 on a thinkcentre 8183-cto after a while black screen appears and nothing is possible to do... after few attempt (using F6 option ... i have disabled all option) live CD starts, but when it finish to charge the services restart to charge service again ... i don't know what it is
<altrortla> no tips?
<fornitani> You can disable apic, using the boot option "noapic"
<fornitani> I don't remember well, but I think the first screen of the live CD offers the "other boot options"
<fornitani> There's start Kubuntu, install, etc
<altrortla> yes there's
<altrortla> i've just try to install
<fornitani> Try booting with those other options
<altrortla> ok
<fornitani> IF everything works, you cand run in liveCD mode and then install
<altrortla> yes ... it goes in liveCD but 1) black screen 2) and reboot service and then 1) and then 2) continuosly
<fornitani> maybe a burning problem at the CD...if you have the .iso, you can make a liveUSB
<dasKreech> Can.. curses. Gone
<haxd4x> awfully quite..
<haxd4x> quiet*
<AltrortlA> I have set noapci but the result is the same
 * dasKreech sets up somebody the bomb
<fornitani> Weird..is there more than one HD or something similar?
<fornitani> Once I had problems installing because of the router. Then I disconnected its cables and tried again and everything went smoothly =)
<AltrortlA> fornitani: no, a single HD but a read somewhere that there's some setting for IBM and Thinkcentre
<AltrortlA> fornitani: and then PC is stand alone
<AltrortlA> fornitani: this also contains kubuntu 7.10, but now is time to adjourn
<fornitani> Hm, I'm searching something about it. Let's see if I can find some useful tip...just a sec =)
<AltrortlA> ok
<johannes_> hi, is there a list of services I can announce with avahi?
<dasKreech> johannes_: Hmm?
<neha__> Is it possible to play two songs, where one songs sound is directed to head phones and another's to speaker.
<johannes_> daap or .local .smb .afp seem to be possible but what else?
<fornitani> AltrortlA: sorry, but untill now, I haven't found anything useful :(
<dasKreech> neha__: with Pulseaudio (in theory) yes
<fornitani> neha__: try setting pavucontrol up
<neha__> fornitani: where to find thee control
<neha__> dasKreech: thanks, in case if you already have any links on how to do it, please post it here.
<fornitani_> neha__: sudo aptitude install pavucontrol   , and then run pavucontrol on konsole
<fornitani_> neha__: you need also to have phonon-backend-gstreamer / pulseaudio, if I am right
<neha__> fornitani_: done, but where to do the configuration
<fornitani_> <neha__> in the tab "output devices", then try changing devices, etc. Be careful, though =)
<science> Hi
<science> Testing
<science> :/
<science> i <3 Ubuntu
<fornitani_> <neha__> you may use two separate players, then order each to use different outputs
<neha__> fornitani_: thanks, i all do it when i go home.
<fornitani_> neha__: hope it works =)
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> just upgrade to kubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<effie_jayx> I have an issue with knetworkmanager not showing up in the system tray
<effie_jayx> is this the right channel for that kind of support?
<effie_jayx> or is there a #kubuntu+1?
<drbobb> hello, is there something broken about kde's network manager applet?
<drbobb> I have both gnome & kde installed (Lucid), and my wifi comes up fine under gnome, but not with kde
<effie_jayx> anyone else having the same issue in maverick
<effie_jayx> #kubuntu+1
<Pici> effie_jayx: #ubuntu+1 is the proper channel for all Maverick issues.
<effie_jayx> Pici: eventhough it is a kde issue?
<Pici> effie_jayx: Yes.
<effie_jayx> thanks
<Glade> Hi, this is maybe not the best place to ask, but if anyone can help, that would be great... I upgraded to kubuntu 10.10 rc just now, and now when I tried wine, all my previously working windows games stopped working
<Glade> All say "insert game cd" or something
<Glade> previously I had arranged them all so I could play them straight off the hard drive, worked fine in 10.04
<Glade> Is this more of a wine thing? A changed setting somewhere? Or something that let cd checks work in previous versions but now changed?
<Renovatio> hi there, does anybody know why k3b doesn't find 'normalize-audio' altought it is correctly installed?
<rork_> Glade: questions about 10.10 can be asked in #ubuntu+1, you may also try at the wine channel ofcourse
<drbobb> what do I need to install in order to activate support for Java applets in rekonq?
<drbobb> will kubuntu-restricted-extras do the trick?
<BluesKaj> drbobb, yes it should
<drbobb> BluesKaj: thx, I'll find out in a moment - when the install is done :)
<BluesKaj> drbobb, altho I haven't tried rekonq in a while
<drbobb> it looks pretty slick
<drbobb> but no, applets seem not to work
<drbobb> java support is checked in settings of course
<drbobb> and no obvious way in sight to find out what went wrong
<drbobb> yeah and that's one thing I hate about a lot of modern software:
<drbobb> there's a tendency to make stuff fail silently, and provide no diagnostics
<dasKreech> drbobb: Actually jump in #rekonq and poke them about java
<drbobb> ah there's a #rekonq - good news
<FlameTai1> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Kubuntu-desktop but it's saying it needs certain repositories to be added and enabled?
<dasKreech> FlameTai1: can you pastebin that?
<FlameTai1> dasKreech: http://pastebin.org/64869
<FlameTai1> ?
<FlameTai1> lol
<dasKreech> FlameTai1: :-) Wrong!!!
<FlameTai1> .....LOL
<dasKreech> FlameTai1: http://pastebin.org/64893
<FlameTai1> dasKreech: You are so confusing me!!!! lol.
<dasKreech> FlameTai1: What's the error you are getting can you pastebin that error?
<FlameTai1> Yeah one sec
<FlameTai1> Give me a few it's on my friends laptop and he's installing ubuntu-netbook right now
<FlameTai1> dasKreech: Nvm there were a few package files we were missing
<dasKreech> Uh huh :)
<dasKreech> :)
<FlameTai1> Shush xD
<drbobb> is there a metapackage I need to install in order to try out the kubuntu netbook interface?
<drbobb> along the lines of kubuntu-desktop etc.
<drbobb> kubuntu-plasma-netbook?
<markit> hi, any hope that 10.04 will have 4.5.2 pakages and future 4.5.x upgrades? I don't want to upgrade to 10.10 in my ltsp server just to upgrade KDE
<markit> but I would love to have fixes
<dasKreech> markit: I think officially currently it's no. But they don't have any restrictions of someone bringin them to 10.04
<dasKreech> Someone does have working KDE3 packages on 10.04 for example
<markit> dasKreech: I know, but I'm not able to do, and would love to be "ufficially" supported for sercurity reasons
<markit> (trusted source)
<dasKreech> :-)
<dasKreech> In theory the 4.5.2 would be "unofficial" in any case
<markit> sure,but more official than "mr. unknown" ones :)
<dasKreech> The "mr Unknown" ones are quite likely to be the same guys doing it
<dasKreech> If you would like to see if you can help at least jump in to #kubuntu-devel and see if anyone is interested in having it happen
<markit> dasKreech: I'm going to sleep now, I feel bad (cold), but I will try tomorrow, thanks for the tip
<dasKreech> Mamarok: ok
<dasKreech> Whoops
<iNfRaC00L> What could be wrong with my KMix? It's only volume-bar there while I know there were more; for pcm, line-in, mic....
<iNfRaC00L> Now it says that device is Internal Audio Analog Stereo but it should be Intel HDA Audio
<iNfRaC00L> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/6hQszGc1
<iNfRaC00L> I have sound (system, movies, flash) but I need other controls as well.  Is there a way I could make KMix to reconfigure itself, or should I purge- reinstall it?
<Se7en> iNfRaC00L: are you using ALSA ?
<dasKreech> iNfRaC00L: I have two machines one won't work with internal Audio Analog the other only supports the real sound card
<dasKreech>  kinda strange :)
<iNfRaC00L> it says Pulse  Audio Sound  System
<iNfRaC00L> but i have some alsa stuff installed
<iNfRaC00L> I don't know how it happened ... maybe wine
<iNfRaC00L> restarting is no cure
<Se7en> iNfRaC00L: try ALSA instead
<Se7en> I didnt mean installing ALSA I meant using ALSA as your sound plugin instead os PulseAudio
<iNfRaC00L> but I cannot choose
<iNfRaC00L> it's  only Pulse there
<Se7en> open up the Terminal and enter alsamixer
<iNfRaC00L> that seems to be ok
<iNfRaC00L> there is  PCM, MIC ,LINE
<Se7en> is that what you need to see ?
<iNfRaC00L> yes
<Se7en> alright then
<iNfRaC00L> well thanx
<Se7en> anytime
<iNfRaC00L> so i guess KMix is history for now
<Se7en> you actually CAN restore the controls to it by choosing ALSA as your plugin (I think )
<Se7en> not sure how to do that in Kubuntu though
<Se7en> System:    Host ViperousVirus Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<djustice> if the kcm doesnt list alsa, and only pulse, i think that might be a missing phonon-alsa or sth.
 * Se7en shrugs
<iNfRaC00L> checking..
<iNfRaC00L> couldn't find phonon-alsa or similar. phonon is installed. do you think dpkg --reconfigure alsa might help?
<iNfRaC00L> no, that doesn't exist :D
<Se7en> iNfRaC00L: checking my Mint KDE box for you
<iNfRaC00L> i appreciate
<Se7en> iNfRaC00L: this may sound a bit obvious but .. have you check the : Sound notification icon > Mixer >Settings > Configure Channels ?
 * Se7en has to get more familiar wth KDE
#kubuntu 2010-10-07
<iNfRaC00L> yes i did.. only Internal Audio Analog Stereo there
<iNfRaC00L> nvm i can still use alsamixer if i need to . thanx anyway
<Se7en> hm ...
<Se7en> yw
<Se7en> sorry , not that brilliant with KDE
<iNfRaC00L> are you satisfied with mint
<iNfRaC00L> it runs gnome , right?
<Se7en> ohyea ..absolutely
<anj_> isn't removing pulseaudio an option?
<Se7en> actually it has all sort of flavors
<iNfRaC00L> anj_:  and that leaves me with what audio support
<Se7en> Fluxbox Xfce KDE Gnome LXDE
<anj_> I have it uninstalled and no problems with audio
<iNfRaC00L> anj_: will try
<anj_> but I do have a soundcard with hardware-mixing
<iNfRaC00L> Se7en: do you update offten?
<Se7en> iNfRaC00L: I suggest you try that first on a Live CD
<Se7en> just in case
<Se7en> you mean like a system update ?
<iNfRaC00L> what I've learned in KDE that if i works fine - don't update
<iNfRaC00L> yeah
<frogonwheels> iNfRaC00L: where's your sense of adventure?
<iNfRaC00L> i am a noob though
<iNfRaC00L> :D
<Se7en> well I'm using the Stock KDE that came with Mint so ..
<iNfRaC00L> on backup drive
<Se7en> <------------ total n00b
<anj_> anyone who doesn't have a laptop should just get a soundblaster audigy 2 zs or something
<anj_> er, for some rather variable value of "or something"
<iNfRaC00L> yea, but i have that onboard thingy for now
<Se7en> KDE played well with my intel soundcard
<Se7en> which one you use iNfRaC00L ?
<anj_> my onboard thingy still had 5 channels, so I didn't have to muck around with sound servers
<iNfRaC00L> Intel HDA Audio
<frogonwheels> anj_: does a SB Live!  (EMU10k1) count ?   ;P
<iNfRaC00L> 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Se7en> Audio:     Card Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller driver HDA Intel BusID: 00:1b.0
<Se7en>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<anj_> well, when you run "aplay -l", you can see how many hardware channels you have
<Se7en> almost the same
<iNfRaC00L> Se7en: one
<iNfRaC00L> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
<anj_> can anyone install KDM themes?
<anj_> from the system settings module?
<anj_> eep, floodbot is gonna get me if I continue like this
<James147> anj_: via the "get new stuff" button?
<anj_> James147: in KDE 4.5.1, system settings -> login screen -> theme -> Get new theme
<anj_> but it does bring up a window titled "Get Hot New Stuff"
<James147> anj_: yeah, quite a few of the themes dont work with that method... its improving slowly over time but the ones that dont are best grabed directly from kde-look.org
<iNfRaC00L> anj_:  it says installed but nothing happens
<iNfRaC00L> no theme
<anj_> yeah, it used to work before but now...
<anj_> and *something* keeps killing my font settings
<anj_> returning them to a very small point size ubuntu font
<anj_> meh
<anj_> nice font, though
<iNfRaC00L> smiliar stuff happens to me lately
<iNfRaC00L> are those thinmgs so often?
<anj_> it started when I upgraded to the Maverick release candidate
<Se7en> how do I alter that bouncing icon right nxt my cursor ?
<James147> anj_: try creating a new user, see if the fonts behave right on that... if they do then its a problem with one of the config files
<anj_> James147, might try that later. any idea *which* config file it might be?
<James147> anj_: not sure, but what I generally do is rename the .kde folder on the orignal user then test it... if it works then then rename it back and lookin inside that :)
<anj_> Se7en: in KDE 4.5.1: bring up System Settings, go to Application and System Notifications, go to Launch Feedback
<iNfRaC00L> anj_:  bouncing cursor -> Common Appearance->Application and System Notifications->Launch Feedback
<Se7en> thank you
<anj_> James147: ugh! :)
<anj_> James147: too much stress for too little now. :p
<James147> anj_: note that its best to rename .kde when you arent loged in :)  (at least in the gui)
<anj_> James147: yah I just suspect it's a package being upgraded that resets the fonts
<anj_> just had about a million upgrades that may have caused this
<anj_> oh, and how about the quick access widget? if I put any of those on my desktop and set their location to (say) smb:/ or some FTP directory, they crash plasma-desktop every time. Poo.
<iNfRaC00L> do you have that desktop-folder widget?
<anj_> have it? yes, but not using one
<anj_> er, wait, what's desktop-folder?
<iNfRaC00L> i think that's name of the widget... nvm
<anj_> folder view
<anj_> quick access
<anj_> not sure desktop-folder exists.
<iNfRaC00L> folder view, right.. anyway if u middleclick right below  + sign it opens folders in tooltip-like window
<iNfRaC00L> discovered it by accident
<anj_> if you use the right plasma desktop theme, you can even see the "invisible" icon that's under the "+" sign
<anj_> it's an up-arrow
<anj_> and a left-click will do
<iNfRaC00L> yes it truly works, i just see no icon :)
<anj_> yah it depends on the theme if you can see the icon.
<anj_> I guess they haven't all been updated for this feature yet.
<iNfRaC00L> and i thought i've discovered an easter egg :)
<anj_> it confused me for a while...
<anj_> the folder-popup thingie was automatic for a while, now it's not anymore
<anj_> now you have to click on the up-arrow icon (which is invisible in some themes)
<iNfRaC00L> uf, getting late . gotta sleep . cu l8ta
<lubun2> i'm running the kubuntu netbook live and I don't see the global menu..how to get it?
<lubun2> I thought this is by default?
<Se7en> I dont think that Netbook versions have Kickoff by defaukt lubun2
<Se7en> not quite sure of that though
<lubun2> look at what's new for 10.10 in kubuntu.org
<deborah> i am using kubuntu 8.10. is it better to do wait for 10 Oct or should i upgrade to the latest now?
<deborah> or does it even matter?
<Se7en> My suggestion is wait for the release , updating may be a stressful process ya know
<moetunes> deborah:  from 8.10 you can only upgrade to 9.04
<deborah> and then from 904 i can go to 10?
<Se7en> ohyea what he said ^^^
<gasorian> hola
<gasorian> alguien de El Salvador??
<moetunes> deborah:  to get one of the 10. releases you will have to reinstall or upgrade through all the releases in between
<moetunes> !pt | gasorian
<ubottu> gasorian: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<deborah> As long as it doesnt take too long. Someone said it didnt take long.
<moetunes> deborah:  it depends on your download speed
<Se7en> well except when its a LTS version
<deborah> cable
<deborah> i am downloading 9.04 now, it will take 42 minutes. That is pretty good.
<deborah> What is an LTS version?
<moetunes> deborah:  personally I would reinstall to get the benefits of the newer ext4 filesystem
<moetunes> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<deborah> Okay. That is what my friend said. I didnt need to wait for the next one on the 10th. I could just upgrade to it now.
<moetunes> deborah:  to upgrade you use the upgrade manager not the install iso
<deborah> Thanks Moetunes. I found it. :)
<moetunes> :]
<deborah> Is there a big difference btween the 4 thingy, and now?
<moetunes> not so much - it uses kde 4.5.1 instead of kde4.4
<moetunes>  http://kubuntu.org has the news on the differences
<deborah> Thanks again
<moetunes> np :]
<deborah> Can i do a clean install using the package manager?
<moetunes> not afaik ...
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<deborah> I will read them. I have an evening class that i need to get back to. Thank you.
<moetunes> luck :]
<deborah> Thanks You are very helpful. :)
<`DT`> i keep having problems running a program. keeps telling me "permission denied"
<`DT`> i'm the file owner. i have full permission for it to everyone, and it still doesn't work
<`DT`> made it excutable and konsole says the file doesn't exist
<`DT`> so....any ideas? it's the ShoutCast DNAS server i'm having problems with
<moetunes> I would use the tab button to autocomplete the path to make sure
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<`DT`> doesn't do anything
<moetunes> what does   ls -l    return for the file?
<`DT`> it shows me the two files in the directory. one is an configuration file and the other is the program
<moetunes> can you post the relevant return here?
<`DT`> lemme log in from that computer
<`DT`> need to install a decent IRC client cause quassel sucks
<``DT``> http://pastebin.org/71739
<``DT``> ]/nick `DT`
<``DT``> ...
<moetunes>  -rw-rw-rw- 1 dt dt 1486496 2010-02-22 15:27 sc_serv   - says it is not executable
<brandon___> hi i need help please
<`DT`> moetunes: one sec, i'll make it excutable again and see what it does
<brandon___> i play a game called cabal and i need help instaling it on kubuntu
<moetunes> brandon___:  in here you just ask your question and if someone knows they'll repond
<moetunes> k
<`DT`> moetunes: http://pastebin.org/71773
<`DT`> says it's excutable, then in the next line says it doesn't exist
<moetunes> `DT`:  weird - try running    file ./sc_serv
<moetunes> file is a program btw
<`DT`> moetunes: http://pastebin.org/71827
<`DT`> it's a 32bit program...could it be a problem i'm running it on a 64bit machine?
<`DT`> (cause i know of several winblows programs like that)
<moetunes> that could very well be it - you could check the apps website/forum for that info - I don't know the app
<`DT`> nothing there :/
<`DT`> ok, skipping that, on to the next: can i install an RPM file?
<moetunes> lets see what google will turn up
<moetunes> there is normally a deb for most apps if there is an rpm - iirc there is an app that converts rpms to debs in the repos
<`DT`> ok, will look for that
<`DT`> or should i just use the tar.gz?
<moetunes> rpm2deb or something like that - I've never needed to use it just heard it mentioned
<moetunes> I would use the tar.gz and checkinstall to install it
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<`DT`> ok, thanks
<`DT`> going to look in to the other program now
<moetunes> `DT`:  do you have ia32 installed to run 32bit apps?
<moetunes> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<moetunes> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-printing
<`DT`> if lucid is 10.04, then nope
<moetunes> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in lucid
<moetunes> seems shoutcast has trouble on 64bit
<`DT`> bah
<`DT`> see if i can't get it to run on a 32 bit i got lying around then
<`DT`> actually...i might have gotten it ton install from a .deb using alien to make one from the rpm
<izinucs> Is upgrading 10.04 stock to 4.5.x pretty painless?  should I expect issues?
<moetunes> izinucs:  from what I've seen on here it is a good idea to try it with a new user first
<izinucs> moetunes: new user?  isn't it a system wide upgrade?
<moetunes> izinucs:  it only upgrades the kde part
<moetunes> izinucs:  but it can mess things up in the dot files having two diff kde configs afaik
<izinucs> moetunes: ah.. so on boot do I switch "sessions" to the newer one?
<moetunes> izinucs:  in your home folder now you have config files for kde4.4 - using a new user will not mix the config files for 4.5 with the ones you have for 4.4
<moetunes> so make a new user is best afaik
<izinucs> moetunes: so if I go back to the old user I might have issues with the dot files is what you're saying.. right?
<`DT`> ok...anyone know anything about logging i to CVS?
<moetunes> izinucs:  yep
<moetunes> izinucs:   FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<`DT`> nvm, gonna mess with it later
<`DT`> thanks for the help moetunes
<moetunes> np :]
<izinucs> moetunes: gotchya .. pretty similar to a release upgrade that get's borked.. wonderfull.. of course I could take all the dot files and put them into a zip folder
<moetunes> izinucs:  you would just need to do that with the kde ones
<izinucs> moetunes: not the gnome ones..
<izinucs> moetunes: that link is pretty generic.. nothing specific that I could find for upgrading to 4.5.x
<moetunes> izinucs:  nope 'cause kde doesn't write to them
<moetunes> o
<moetunes> I haven't bothered with 4.5 yet
<izinucs> moetunes: I'm curious why during a kde upgrade it wouldn't also upgrade the dot files.. upgrading from one release to another does.
<izinucs> typically
<moetunes> izinucs:  I don't know - I am just going off what I've seen on here
<moetunes> I've never done it myself
<izinucs> ah... k
<moetunes> izinucs:  you could again in a few hours when more ppl are awake
<moetunes> *try in here
<izinucs> k.. thanks
<psykatog> when using wget, is there a way to specify where I want the file to be downloaded?
<moetunes> I just cd to the dir
<psykatog> easy enough, thanks
<moetunes> there's a -O option as well
<lucidfox> After an upgrade to 10.10, the dbus system service and network-manager no longer launch at startup
<lucidfox> any ideas why?
<meatbun> i have a prob with evince
<meatbun> i go print pdf zoom 200%, but only part of the page came out
<naftilos76> hi, is there a filter in konqueror like in dolphin that you can limit the files appearing based on a string ?
<bigboss> helllo!
<bigboss> is it possible to install nimbuzz on kubuntu
<moetunes> is it in the repos?
<moetunes> !find nimbuzz
<ubottu> Package/file nimbuzz does not exist in lucid
<moetunes> nope
<bigboss> what does "repos" means moetunes
<moetunes> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bigboss> but why?
<moetunes> but why what?
<bigboss> but why there isn't nimbuzz on kubuntu
<moetunes> since it is not in the repositories you will need to find a deb or tar.gz and build it and use checkinstall to install it
<moetunes> I don't know why not - maybe it isn't a popular app...
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<moetunes> bbiab
<bigboss> how to configure kopete?
<jussi> bigboss: settings -> configure ?
<bigboss> i have tried it whith my yahoo account but i can't connect
<Tom22> Hello. Anyone abo?ut
<Tom22> about*
<jussi> mo :P
<Tom22> :P
<Tom22> Do you know how I can add the Maverik repo to my package manager?
<Tom22> no? :(
<jjman6_> does nfs not support ext4?  i'm having problems exporting ext4 partitions.  but ext3 seem to work
<snodrion> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dasKreech> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dasKreech , how's things ?
<dasKreech> Not bad
<Lars_G> Why oh why.
<Lars_G> Anyone here using netbook edition on +1? or with 4.5?
<Lars_G> I am trying not to use desktop effects since it produces some troubles with my card right now it seems...
<Lars_G> but, when desktop effects are off, the current application widget will only list some/main windows
<Lars_G> with desktop effects on, I can click it or use ctrl-f9 to show an expose like view of all open windows....
<Lars_G> is there any way I can force the current application widget to list ALL windows? or to view all windows without having to turn desktop effects on?
<anunnaki> hello
<anunnaki> need help
<ubu_> ??
<anunnaki> how to make icons appear bigger on desktop
<anunnaki> without streching
<anunnaki> pls
<anunnaki> anyone?
<alvin> Press <Ctrl> while you resize them
<alvin> Is the 'file watcher' widget supposed to see changes in a file, or does it just display the contents?
<anunnaki> i only resize one
<anunnaki> how to resize all
<alvin> Oh, no idea
<phoenix_> anunnaki
<fiab> hello, can kubuntu install into parallels desktop?
<fiab> I couldn't install it from within Ubuntu
<fiab> anyone, I will code for assistance
<fiab> lol
<fiab> is this the right channel for kubuntu installation????
<snarkster> do any of you know how to connect to lcd flat panel tv
<snarkster> via hdmi
<snarkster> im trying to connect my Pavilion dv7 with ATI Radeon gpu to my Phillips 42" via HDMI krandr sees the tv, but does not work.
<phoenix_> need help with kbluetooth
<phoenix_> not able to send files to my mobie from computer
<snarkster> phoenix_: yah it doesnt work
<snarkster> cant send files to mine either
<phoenix_> snarkster: any other working method?
<phoenix_> snarkster: even bluedevil is not working
<snarkster> yah i know
<snarkster> ive got a G1 with bluetooth file transfer working, still cant send or receive files
<phoenix_> snarkster: i tried in windows , the windows default soft didnt work but the soft that came with the bluetooth that is bluesoliel works
<phoenix_> snarkster: but bluesoliel stopped support after 9.10
<snarkster> right works in windows just not kubuntu/ubuntu
<BajK_> hmm... ubuntu's installer is much more elegant than kubuntuS
<phoenix_> BajK_: i agree
<BajK_> that "guess keyboard layout" is a real nice feature
<BajK_> and I really like Ubuntu's overall color scheme much better than that washy, light, ugly KDE style^^
<BajK_> It's sad that Kubuntu is just an Ubuntu with KDE while Ubuntu's gnome is so much improved and superior to the normal gnome
<phoenix_> BajK_: ya i dont like the gray with light blue.
<phoenix_> BajK_: but i like kde better than gnome for looks and functionalty
<BajK_> Dark themes aren't mine either but that purple-orange-mix looks really good :) and the default Kde theme "oxygen" is just aweful in my eyes^^
<BajK_> phoenix_: mee too but I consider Ubuntu more elegang than Kubuntu although I could never imagine working with gnome (been using KDE since 1999)
<BajK_> and I miss those window snapping features. a computer without it is not usable for me anymore^^
<phoenix_> BajK_: i like the performace of gnome
<phoenix_> snarkster: did you find any workaround
<snarkster> work around for bluetooth transfer?
<phoenix_> snarkster: ya, sending files from computer to mobile
<snarkster> ftp
<BajK_> phoenix_: that is one of the only things i like. the performance. but I have 4 cores, so that does not matter^^ and also Ubuntu's gdm is so much more elegant.. reminds me of Windows Longhorn. Kubuntu's just sucks. You cannot even choose a user, you have to TYPE it in. (And no folks, there is NO login by default that gives you a field to click on)
<phoenix_> BajK_: you can choose the user in kubuntu
<BajK_> phoenix_: yes, but I have to enter its name
<BajK_> his/her
<BajK_> in ubuntu you can just click on it
<phoenix_> BajK_:try using the default dialog
<snarkster> later guys
<BajK_> that looks ugly
<BajK_> there is no themed one
<phoenix_> BajK_: then use a different  login screen that shows users panel
<BajK_> phoenix_: and why isn't there one by default?
<phoenix_> BajK_: dont know
<OSnotfound> I need a hand mounting some media, if anyone has time to help.
<rork> OSnotfound: what's exactly your problem?
<OSnotfound> I've got a password protected hard drive from a failed laptop.
<OSnotfound> and a usb to sata adapter
<OSnotfound> I know the password... but the kernel errors out on the device detection I'm assuming due to it being locked.
<OSnotfound> Info fld=0x34bf5
<OSnotfound> sr 2:0:1:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<OSnotfound> sr 2:0:1:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 03 4b f4 00 00 02 00
<rork> I've got no idea about that, hang around, maybe someone will pick it up.
<OSnotfound> no other choice really.... google isn't helping much on this one.
<chuckf> OSnotfound: have you tried just pluging it into the sata connection on your MB? (I've had issues with USB to SATA before)
<OSnotfound> no I haven't
<NamShub> how can I listen to my USB turntable on my computer speaker?
<NamShub> I know how to convert, but I'd like to basically send the input from my snd-usb to my sound card
<jhutchins_lt> OSnotfound: Have you tried booting to the drive?
<jhutchins_lt> NamShub: Your system sees the turntable as a soundcard?
<OSnotfound> I was trying to do this without bringing my system down.
<OSnotfound> ... seems like I have to unlock it with the bios
<OSnotfound> hope this pos dell box can do it.
<jhutchins_lt> Ah, which probably requires THAT particular BIOS.
<OSnotfound> I hope not
<OSnotfound> will pick this up in 10 mins. ganna plug this into the mainboard.
<ahmed_> plz
<ahmed_> can one help me
<ahmed_> i can't logout
<ahmed_> how can i fix that
<avihay> you need to be more specific. is it just logout, or shutdown and reboot? you don't have the option to logout or you have, and when you use it it doesn't do anything?
<OSnotfound> one drive connection an dhelp ticket later...
<OSnotfound> The Dell bios *does* try to unlock the hard drive.
<OSnotfound> However it does *not* accept the password.
<OSnotfound> Are there any programs out there that might try to spin this hard drive up?
<jhutchins_lt> OSnotfound: What we may be dealing with here is that the different bioses hash the password differently.
<OSnotfound> It was from a laptop, I suppose it could have been tied to the TPM Chip as well... if it has one
<Scunizi> Krita is loading but when you try to open a jpg it bombs and closes.. when started via cli there's lots of errors the first of which says "plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libkritapart.so" ... then there's lots of errors about .so files not offering a qt_plugin_instance function.  How do I fix this?
<anthony> hi im having trouble getting this game to work its called cabal and when i start it up it says Sorry This application cannot run under a viryual machine with the headline being Themida, as there anyway around this]
<Scunizi> anthony: does viryual = virtual?
<anthony> yes
<anthony> sorry typo
<anthony> im dislexic
<Scunizi> so you're running this game in a vm of kubuntu?
<anthony> yup
<anthony> im usuing a stable version of wine
<Scunizi> ah.. so it's a windows game, in a vm of kubuntu.. are you using virtualbox?
<anthony> nope
<Scunizi> what virtual machine are you using?
<anthony> no idea all i installed was wine
<Scunizi> no..no.. the kubuntu os is loaded in a virtual machine (as you said) .. to do that you have to use a program that will allow you to run a virtual machine.. what program is that?
<anthony> uhh no clue
<Scunizi> ok.. what's the host OS?
<anthony> kubuntu
<anthony> 9.04 i think
<Scunizi> no.. from what you said that is the guest.. is the only OS on your computer kubuntu?
<anthony> i have vista
<anthony> partitioned side by side
<Scunizi> ok.. now we're getting closer.. did you use wubi to install kubuntu?
<Scunizi> so you have a dual boot?
<anthony> i installed froma disc
<anthony> yes
<Scunizi> yes to dual boot?
<anthony> yes
<Scunizi> when you booted to the disk for install was that from a cold boot or was vista running at the time?
<anthony> cold
<Scunizi> ok.. so a true dual boot.
<Scunizi> the game you're trying to run does it require direct X ?
<anthony> yess
<anthony> pretty high graphic game
<Scunizi> then it won't work.. direct x will not work in wine.  that is a propitiatory thing from microsoft.. you have to run it in windows.
<anthony> ive installed dx8 drivers on linux b4 why cant we do that now?
<Scunizi> no idea..
<anthony> and again that doesnt make since guildwars requires dx9 and it plays just fine
<anthony> aight man thanks for ur help.
<Peace-> hi channel
<Scunizi> some programs will also use opengl.. perhaps guildwars does that.. you'd be better off checking with #winehq or their site to check on compatibility
<kyubutsu> need info about removing favorite tab from kickoff menu
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<kyubutsu> it be more practical if kickoff only had applications, computer, and leave ..  favorites and recently used are just redundant
<kyubutsu> specially since the search bar can be equally effective at calling whatever application you need use , not to mention alt-f2 does the same thing anyway
<some1_> can I install kubuntu x64 without swap with 3 Gb of ram?
<vbgunz> some1_: sure. absolutely. say goodbye to hibernation/resume
<BluesKaj> only if you have more than 4G RAM, hence you should have a swap of about 4-5G
<vbgunz> I don't understand though, why not give up just 6GB to swap?
<trendsetter37> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rork_> kyubutsu: computer and recently used are redundant, favorites, leave and programs are enough. I guess it would be practical if there was a setting for which menu's to activate.
<kyubutsu> so, a kickoff with applications, favorites and leave; i still would favor recently used against favorites anyway
<kyubutsu> now, how to get that done, you know?
<rork_> I'm afraid they removed a lot of settings like this from KDE 3, I don't know any other way then grabbing the source, removing some parts and make a new widget
<djSeeque> Hi, if I install 10.10 RC today, will it automatically get updated to the released version after Monday (via package updates), or will I have to reinstall?
<BluesKaj> djSeeque, it will automatically update to the final release when you update
<djSeeque> BluesKaj: thanks!  That's what I figured
<djSeeque> time to move on from 8.04 :-)
<BluesKaj> djSeeque, how did you install ?
<BluesKaj> or are going to install rather
<djSeeque> Fresh installation on another disk.
<djSeeque> I want to have both available as I transition to the new one
<Scunizi> Sometimes Kontact gets stuck showing a contact in the right pane.. no matter what contact you highlight it doesn't change.. How do I fix this?
<_Wise_> hi *
<BluesKaj> djSeeque, a bit of advice , if you haven't done so in the past . Install kubuntu to a / partition and create a /home partition for your data . Then, next time you do a clean install , just istall the OS to / and your dataon the /home partition will be unaffected.
<Erthe> Last night I installed a security update/some bug fix updates and now I can't boot unless I boot from one of the older kernel versions, did anyone else experience this?
<djSeeque> BluesKaj: that makes a lot of sense, and it's occurred to me before
<djSeeque> maybe I'll do it for the Maverick install
<Erthe> Booting with 2.6.32-25 causes a kernel panic
<BluesKaj> djSeeque, it's common practice by ppl who follow each new release
<djSeeque> BluesKaj: sure, seems obvious in retrospect. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> djSeeque, np :)
<djSeeque> any other suggestions about partitioning?  Up to now I only use two, for / and /boot.  Now I'll add /home.  anything else obvious?
<_Wise_> I'm using dolphin to mount remote filesystems with fish://. I can't figure out how to preserve file timestamps when transfering files from local drive to remote. The timestamp is changed by current timestamp
<_Wise_> is there a way to avoid this ?
<_Wise_> What config file should I look at ?
<olskolirc> Maverick Meerkat uses only 4 channels for kmix - how do i switch back to alsa and get all my channels back please (ubuntu+1 nobody is there and the channel closes in a few days)
<angel__> ubuntu in spanish please
#kubuntu 2010-10-08
<olskolirc> what is the command to switch from pulseaudio to alsa please?
<kyubutsu> any way to switch all window buttos to the left
<pappy> allo
<rav_> hello
<rav_> i just booted my machine, and grub had a background image that says debian
<rav_> i ran an update this morning and i did see grub been reconfigured
<kyubutsu> got them buttons on the left now!  :D  figured it out..
<staticvoid> users are losers! so don't do drugs!
<staticvoid> hello
<staticvoid> anyone?
<staticvoid> haha
<staticvoid> helllo
<staticvoid> fhdfhzgg
<staticvoid> i hate you ALLLL
<olskolirc> if im on karmic, will i be foreced to upgrade to kde5x when 10.10 comes out in a few days?
<Thialfi> test
<moetunes> Thialfi:  fail :]
<Thialfi> anyone can read me?
<Thialfi> ah nice
<moetunes> heh
<Thialfi> i've used irc round about 10 years ago last time^
<moetunes> it all still works the same
<Thialfi> think so, but i think I'm a little rusty with it^
<moetunes> we have bots to help out now
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Thialfi> so ho again will in find the topicss i'm interested in, I'm just a rusty old pc nerd^
<Thialfi> it comes again i'm gonna join freenode
<moetunes> this is a quieter time - more ppl come online in a few hours - and you sometimes need to be a little patient
<moetunes> what comes again?
<moetunes> Thialfi:  ^^
<Thialfi> my memory how it works
<moetunes> hehe :]
<Thialfi> i finally managed to setup a linux system easy to handle these days been a bit harder 10 years ago
<wardred> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<olskolirc> im having a hard time using usb creator to make a bootable kubuntu - any help?
<moetunes> what's the error - always a good place to start :]
<RadSurfer> How do I get kubuntu to report the drive my home directory is on? sr0, sda0? how do I check
<SporkWitch> RadSurfer: fdisk -l
<SporkWitch> IIRC
<RadSurfer> returns nothing
<SporkWitch> man fdisk
<SporkWitch> sry, that's wrong
<SporkWitch> should be a mount command to list all mounted file systems
<moetunes> or try   df -h
<fiab9000> hi
<moetunes> fiab9000:  hi
<fiab9000> im new to kubuntu, upgrading
<fiab9000> to 10.10
<moetunes> new to it and already upgrading?
<moetunes> well done
<fiab9000> i   move quikc
<moetunes> heh
<fiab9000> bettter shell system than unix
<fiab9000> better gui than mac os
<fiab9000> i like iiiiiiiit
<moetunes> better packaging for apps afaik to
<fiab9000> yep
<fiab9000> 28 min remaining to upppgrade
<fiab9000> i'''m  rrrunning it through   parallels desktop on mac
<fiab9000> works great
<moetunes> excellent to here
<fiab9000> i allocated 2gb bbbbut  itttt s onlly usinnnnnng like 7688888
<moetunes> hear even
<fiab9000> yeah
<fiab9000> any insider tiiiiiiips
<moetunes> 2gb seems small - most use about 10
<fiab9000> wha
<fiab9000> already creeeeeaaaatedd ann irc network
<fiab9000> sorrry about the repeat characters have to fix that
<moetunes> leaves room for installing stuff and home pics and vids etc
<fiab9000> later
<moetunes> created an irc network?
<fiab9000> yup
<moetunes> ok :]
<fiab9000> brb fix keyboard
<moetunes> luck
<fiab9000> well thats better
<fiab9000> 18 mi n remaining!
<fiab9000> so wwwhhhhat aareeeeeeee thhe best proggrams
<fiab9000> i new
<moetunes> depends on what you want to do - with only 2gb you won't be installing too much
<fiab9000> no 2gb ram
<fiab9000> self expanding disssk space
<moetunes> dolphin the file manager has some nice uses
<moetunes> well ok then - my bad
<fiab9000> kubunttttttu is rrrrad
<moetunes> amarok the music player is pretty neat
<moetunes> lots of nice plasma widgets too
<fiab9000> indeed
<fiab9000> and they are responsive
<fiab9000> 5min
<fiab9000> ill have to restart
<moetunes> you'll have a new kernel to boot into
<fiab9000> whats taht mean
<moetunes> the kernel is what lets the software work the hardware
<moetunes> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<fiab9000> thx ttyl
<moetunes> don't worry about compiling your own - rarely necessary
<abhilash> i am having a problem in Flash
<moetunes> !flash | abhilash see if this helps
<ubottu> abhilash see if this helps: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<moetunes> gnash sucks and blows afaik
<abhilash> yeah i did open this site and checked well when i clicked to install it said that FLASH IS ALREADY INSTALLED
<abhilash> THing is I ALREADY DID INSTALL
<moetunes> which browser are you using?
<moetunes> and did you close/reopen it?
<abhilash> But twhen ever i start a Falsh Video eith on Youtube or metacafe or whatever site. it says a error has occured...although the Video player apperars but video doesnt play
<abhilash> :(
<abhilash> i use
<abhilash> both
<abhilash> Chrome
<abhilash> Firefox
<FloodBotK2> abhilash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhilash> and Konqurer
<abhilash> soru
<abhilash> sorry
<abhilash> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installe
<abhilash> soory
<moetunes> tried flashplugin-installer ?
<moetunes> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<abhilash> WELL I AM USING KUBUNTU 10.04
<moetunes> enough with the caps pls
<moetunes> tried flashplugin-installer ?
<abhilash> yeas
<geekosopher> abhilash: this channel is for kubuntu support, so it is already assumed that you are using Kubuntu
<abhilash> :P lol
<abhilash> actually m a begiiner n i dono much about linux..just a lil bit
<geekosopher> abhilash: that is absolutely ok, we all were beginners at some point of time
<abhilash> :)
<geekosopher> abhilash: so did you try flashplugin-installer as suggested by moetunes
<abhilash> please help me with this. kubuntu is awesome but without flash i feel BORED..n i dont wanna use that stupid windows any more
<moetunes> does this clip work (close and open your browser) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSJyJ9JuY5E ?
<geekosopher> abhilash: one small request, please stop typing in CAPS, its a bit annoying
<abhilash> my aplogies geeko...yes it does work
<geekosopher> abhilash: great, so problem solved? tried watching videos on "other" sites as well? ;)
<abhilash> Oh yes Thank u so much
<abhilash> well i need one more advice
<abhilash> i need to get the desktop folder(that shows as transparent window) by default
<geekosopher> abhilash: you mean you removed it some time ago and want to bring it back?
<moetunes> I don't know that one...
<abhilash> Yes..well i tried in widget but its not ther
<geekosopher> did you try adding "Folder View" from the widget list?
<abhilash> hmmm...wel yes it is there but its just a small square box that shows the folders in home folder.
<anygivenname> what command do I run to get the status of ddclient ?
<geekosopher> abhilash: and you want to see the desktop items in there instead of home?
<abhilash> Actually its not the Original thing that used to be..its comparatively  very small..i mean its not what i am asking for
<abhilash> just see the video u send me the link to and see the folder that shows on desktop
<geekosopher> abhilash: you mean the video moetunes sent?
<anygivenname> anyone help please
<abhilash> yeah
<geekosopher> just a minute
<anygivenname> what command do I run to get the status of ddclient ?
<geekosopher> abhilash: you referring to the transparent window in the top left corner in that video?
<geekosopher> its the same
<abhilash> yes exaclyt
<abhilash> but its size is so small
<geekosopher> abhilash: you can resize it
<abhilash> well i went in settings and tried but its not working
<geekosopher> when you hover over that window, are you able to see a small bar sliding out on the side of it?
<abhilash> yeah
<abhilash> OH yes
<abhilash> did it
<abhilash> thank u
<geekosopher> on that bar, click on the first icon and drag
<abhilash> soo much
<abhilash> !!
<FloodBotK2> abhilash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhilash> thnanks geeko..thank u so much mate
<abhilash> cheers
<geekosopher> abhilash: as the floodbot suggested try not to flood the channel
<geekosopher> always welcome.... oh, he already left! :)
<moetunes> well done geekosopher :]
<SporkWitch> anyone help me find where to specify which window manager I want to use?  the manual says to go to system settings -> advanced -> session manager -> window manager, but in session manager i see no such option.  trying to choose compiz fusion as the window manager
<moetunes> kde has the same effects now as compiz
<SporkWitch> moetunes: some missing that i liked, and i preferred the customisability on compiz; kde offers some of them, with basic customisation, but not as detailed as compiz
<moetunes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSJyJ9JuY5E - shows 'em
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  I don't do the effects thing - someone else might know - if the option isn't there you could add   compiz --replace   in autostarted apps
<SporkWitch> moetunes: well it's not really an "effects thing," it's a "where's the setting to specify window manager" thing lol
<SporkWitch> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Compiz_Fusion
<moetunes> if the option isn't there you could add   compiz --replace   in autostarted apps - best I can offer
<SporkWitch> gotcha
<SporkWitch> d'oh, wrong link
<moetunes> kubuntu is diff to ubuntu - kde has things in diff places as well as diff options
<SporkWitch> http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#Compiz_Fusion
<moetunes> k :]
<SporkWitch> yeah; last time i used KDE was a while back lol
<SporkWitch> this is the one i was following, but it doesn't quite match up, even though it IS the right guide lol
<moetunes> you haven't installed 4.5
<moetunes> ?
<moetunes> kde4.5 that is
<SporkWitch> dunno if you were in #linux earlier when we were chatting, i used to use linux somewhat often, mostly gentoo, but not getting TOO deep into it.  since my main PC game these days is EVE Online, my ONLY reason for using windows is gone, since EVE runs in *nix
<SporkWitch> moetunes: i'm running w/e the latest livedvd updates to
<SporkWitch> lemme check
<moetunes> I am never in #linux
<moetunes> any about menu in any app should tell
<moetunes> *nearly any app
<SporkWitch> and apparently 4.4.2
<moetunes> k
<SporkWitch> so, step one, update KDE :P
<moetunes> no
<moetunes> not necessarily
<moetunes> it should be fine with 4.4
<SporkWitch> well, generally good to be running the latest version, is it not?
<moetunes> latest is not always the best
<SporkWitch> fair enough
<moetunes> try in konsole   compiz --replace   if that is fine and the guide isn't working add it to autostarted apps maybe
<moetunes> or ask again in a bit when more folk are here - there might be someone that has done what you want
<SporkWitch> well that's a good sign, screen flickered, got an error when it tried to come online
<moetunes> the error was?
<SporkWitch> compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<SporkWitch> gonna try disabling all the compiz effects and then try again
<moetunes> I would look at installing ccsm
<moetunes> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<moetunes> these bot links are mostly for ubuntu which means gnome
<SporkWitch> worth trying, in the meantime, that attempt to bring it online nuked the task bar; what's the default key combo to log out the session? lol
<SporkWitch> (the original one)
<moetunes> I don't know
<SporkWitch> this could be interesting then lol
<moetunes> in konsole try   sudo sevice kdm restart
<SporkWitch> switching to one of the tty screens and back resolved it
<moetunes> k :]
<SporkWitch> partially.... brought them back visually but thye don't work lol; least i can get to the CLI
<SporkWitch> brb, gonna do the lazy man's fix-it and just reboot lol
<moetunes> luck :]
<SporkWitch> thanks lol (believe it or not, this doesn't frustrate me, i find the mucking about fun lol)
<moetunes> heh I like it too
<SporkWitch> back in a few, probably take the extra time for a smoke while i'm at it
<vot> whats the default window manager with kubuntu 10.03
<vot> er 4
<geekosopher> moetunes: thanks :)
<moetunes> :]
<dima__> Hello, everyone. I've done apt-get remove apache2 and then have deleted /etc/apache2 by hand. Now when I reinstall apache2, default configs do not get installed. How do I reinstall them?
<moetunes> try   sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2   the --purge takes the configs
<dima__> I've tried reinstalling apache2, then doing apt-get --purge remove apache2
<dima__> but configs are still not there
<dima__> oops. forgot to add. after --purge remove I've executed apt-get install apache2 again
<vivek_40> Hi everyone here, does anyone know if Kubuntu netbook 10.10 RC is available and where can I download it , if not what is the other best option I have. It has to replace win7 on my lenovo s10 3t and support multitouch functionalities
<dima__> did you visit kubuntu.org?
<vivek_40> yes but i dont see a kubuntu netbook thing there
<vivek_40> ok it says:-For 10.10, Kubuntu have merged the Desktop and Netbook images into one  featuring both the Plasma Desktop and Plasma Netbook workspaces. The  appropriate workspace for your machine will be launched at login; you  can also change the workspace in System Settings.
<vivek_40> will it handle multi touch
<dima__> don't know. at least on my dell vostro it does not
<vivek_40> you have maverick on it? dima_:
<dima__> yes
<vivek_40> that is sad
<dima__> it is not a netbook though
<dima__> normal laptop
<vivek_40> i am tired of win 7 , want to get rid of it
<vivek_40> but still touch is supposed to be there for both
<vivek_40> and kde looks so beautiful.. what a pity
<vot> i wish they would package kubuntu netboot to work with expressgate pc's
<vot> so i could dump that splashtop crap
<moetunes> what is an expressgate pc ?
<vivek_40> hmm even i would want to know that
<vivek_40> I sincerely hope in the final release they have multi touch enabled on kubuntu netbook
<SporkWitch> crazy question, what's the default entry in kubuntu 10.04's "autostart" section of system settings -> advanced?
<SporkWitch> may have accidentally removed that one instead of the one i added that i WANTED to remove, heh....
<skramer_> anybody could lend a helping hand how to configure jovie properly?
<skramer_> I can't get it to work with festival. With espeak, I could set up speakers, but still don't get any output. Modifying speaker is not posible either. Just add or delete speakers...
<moetunes> !find jovie
<ubottu> Package/file jovie does not exist in lucid
<moetunes> skramer_:  where did you get jovie from?
<skramer_> moetunes: the package name is kttsdmgr
<moetunes> I've never heard of either of 'em sorry...
<skramer_> moetunes: ok, no problem ;-)
<sresu> Whenever I start my computer, after logging in to my account,  Invitation - Desktop Sharing window opens up by itself saying Welcome to KDE Desktop Sharing. What should I do so that this windows doesn't appear in startup?
<collabra> sresu: you there?
<sresu> collabra: Yes
<collabra> sresu: try system settings>Advanced tab>Session manager
<collabra> sresu: and click "start with an empty session" try that first
<sresu> collabra: I'm in KDE 4.5.. there is no advanced tab
<collabra> sresu: then find 'session manager'
<collabra> within system settings
<collabra> and 'start with an empty session'
<sresu> collabra: Yes got System Mangemant
<sresu> ok
<collabra> sometimes the 'session' will get stuck and needs to be reset...
<sresu> collabra: Done. Let me check it. I'll be back
<collabra> ok
<collabra> did it work?
<collabra> sresu: did it work?
<sresu> collabra: It worked. Thanks :)
<sresu> collabra: As you said,I guess reset was required
<collabra> sresu: :0) no problem,...
<collabra> sresu: yeah,...
<sresu> collabra: Thanks cya
<collabra> bye
<CrissiD_> How can i keep my screen from auto dimming every 15 seconds. If im not moving the mouse. I've turned off all the power saving choices and its still dimming.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<moetunes> CrissiD_:  every 15 secs?
<CrissiD_> or so.
<CrissiD_> i havent exactly timed it.
<CrissiD_> but its less than a minute
<moetunes> that'll be something with the horiz/vert sync afaik - check the X log against your monitors specs
<anunnaki> hello
<anunnaki> i got no video on skype?
<anunnaki> 64bit
<anunnaki> anyone
<anunnaki> my cam is logitech
<b0n3v> Има ли Българи?
<bazhang> !ru | b0n3v
<ubottu> b0n3v: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> whoops bulgaria
<bazhang> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<b0n3v> i'm not RU :@ i'm BG
<b0n3v> !bg
<bazhang> b0n3v, /join #ubuntu-bg
<b0n3v> bazhang thanks :)
<Zicozico> Salutiiiiino a tutti :P
<rork> hi
<rork> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<flami> hi... Im trying to find a variant for my keyboard that lets me type ^ and ê ... right now I cant type ^ ( default ) or ê (no dead keys) . I had to switch variants to write this sentence actually.
<flami> is there a variant that actually works? ... Im pretty sure it worked in suse and Iirc in debian too.
<moetunes> is there a name for the keyboard variant you want?
<flami>  used to be able to write ^ when I hit ^ twice.  I think it was in the default variant. right now nothing happens when I push ^ twice ... or even more often
<flami> ohhh its ^ + space now .
<flami> Hum I guess the variant changed a little.
<moetunes> woot
<flami> e.g. to type ` bla | grep blup ` ... to write the ` its no longer "hit the `-key twice" its "hit `-key then space" . strange strange .
<moetunes> does seem strange
<moetunes> I just use the standard keyboard stuff - to get a ` I hit the ` key once...
<flami> with the hit ` once I cant write è
<flami> no_dead_keys does the hit ` once for me
<flami> byes
<neo_>  
<lucitu> no 4.5.2 yet for Lucid LTS?
<lucitu> i read there is big improvements/bug fixes for kdebase- dolphin, plasma, kwin and kdelibs- kdecore
<kexman_> hello
<kexman_> i have a problem with my nvidia grafic card
<kexman_> i enabled nvidia-curr in the hardware settings but my resolution of 1280x1024 cant be selected nowhere
<kexman_> what could i do about this ?
<moetunes> I would check to see if the rates for the monitor are right - the X log will tell
<kexman_> moetunes: ok ill check now
<kexman_> moetunes: what exactly should i look for ?
<moetunes> kexman_:  middle of the file it will prob mention the diff resolutions and why each is used or not
<moetunes> kexman_:  out of range or similar is what you need to look for
<fiab> hello, whats the terminal command to upgrade to 10..10
<fiab> for 64bit
<moetunes> fiab:  I would check in #ubuntu+1 for that
<kexman_> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/WEZbP1QV
<moetunes> kexman_:  lines 153-156
<kexman_> yeah i noticed that too
<kexman_> but moetunes what to do with it ? :) how to fix it ?
<moetunes> kexman_:  either it is an old monitor or nvidias' auto-select sux
<kexman_> nec 72vm lcd
<kexman_> moetunes: have any ideas ?
<moetunes> kexman_:  find out the monitors rates and syncs and add them to xorg.confd
<kexman_> moetunes: i dont have nvidia-auto-select program
<moetunes> kexman_:  it seems it is built into the nvidia driver line 149
<kexman_> moetunes: why does linux grafix and stuff like that needs to have so much problems ? :)
<kexman_> thats why many many many choose M$
<moetunes> kexman_:  'cause you get it for free nvidia doesn't make money from it
<SJr> Hmmmm
<SJr> Sometimes I have a problem where Kubuntu refuses to hiberate
<SJr> it goes to screenshot, and dims screen
<SJr> but can't suspend to disk or to ram
<SJr> and just sits there chewing battery lige and overheating.
<SJr> It's random
<SJr> when it occurs but then it occurs consistently
<SJr> Hmmmm, Sometimes I have a problem where Kubuntu refuses to hibernate, goes to screensave, dims screen, and turns it off. But then doesn't commit and suspend to disk or ram, It just sits there chewing battery life, and overheating. It's random, but when it starts occuring it requires a reboot
<kexman_> the fuck with nvidia really
<kexman_> i cant stand 640x480 much more longer
<collabra> as long as ive been using linux,... i've never been able to use suspend or hibernate : Sjr
<kexman_> anyone has any solution that is painless ?
<kexman_> i deleted my xorg.conf
<collabra> SJr: someone told me i need a 'ram' swap area,....???? idunno
<kexman_> nvidia-xconfig made a new one but i can only choose 640x480 &&&&&& 320x240 resolutions :) WTF !?
<SJr> hmmmm I have been able to
<collabra> kexman_: have you trie loading proprietary drivers for your card?
<collabra> application>system>hardware drivers : kexman_
<kexman_> yes
<kexman_> loaded nvidia-curr
<kexman_> should i load some former driver ?
<kexman_> http://pastebin.com/0UJgYVcf
<collabra> hrm,... well.... aside from the proprietary hardware driver under application>system>hardware drivers,.... i've really no experience.
<kexman_> collabra: well composite is working well
<kexman_> and glx too
<collabra> kexman_: except you cant get past 640x480 ... ?
<kexman_> BUT my resolution is stuck at 640x480 or i can choose 320x240 :))) hehe funny nvidia ... really funny
<kexman_> YES !
<kexman_> exactly
<collabra> kexman_: so, you loaded those drivers yourself,... or did you use the hardware install utility?
<collabra> ^ the above mentioned hardware utility
<kexman_> collabra: i installed the current drivers yesterday and today i did nvidia-xconfig i didnt load manually anything
<collabra> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kexman_> ubottu: should i run the one from the site ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<collabra> kexman_: i suggest following documented solutions, yes.
<cojack> hello folks
<cojack> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d" command opens a upgrade program, but it's write Upgrading Ubuntu to version 10.10 not Kubuntu, and his style is in gtk, why? or what I do wrong
<collabra> kexman_: have you gotten any further?
<amgarchIn9> hi, what is the replacment for the old KDE command "fsview" ?
<IH8> Hello, kubuntu-users! I need a program for OCR. Recomend something, please
<tjingboem> i get the report that i cannot throw abything in the Trash anymore, but the Trash eems empty in Dolphin. What is the matter?
<interfaSys> Hello. Anybody else with shutdown/restart/logout buttons in 10.10?
<Pici> interfaSys : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<interfaSys> ok :)
<altecnetcard> brasil?
<Cristiano_Dias> brasil?
<zeltak> hi guys..trying to upgrade to mavrick and getting this:
<zeltak> Error during commit
<zeltak> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'
<zeltak> anyone knows of this issue?
<Cristiano_Dias> join #Kubuntu-br
<ketan> when my ubuntu starts it gives message like modprob
<masterr> i need help with my ubuntu please
<masterr> i've installed both ubuntu Gnome and Kubunto KDE
<masterr> but on Kubunto KDE i have no internet acess?
<masterr> can someone help with this problem
<ketan> masterr: do you use pppoe?
<BigbOy> i installed kubuntu 10.10 64bit, it's not very complete............or is it
<Pici> BigbOy : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<kexman_> guys
<kexman_> could anyone lend me a hand with this nvidia problem ?
<zegenie> kexman_: what is the problem?
<jmichaelx> any kubuntu users in here? upgraded to 10.10,everything fine, except that the letters in the menu bar in firefox are now all black... and unreadable with any darker persona... any suggestions?
<srseu> Hibernation caused Network Managment Disabled... please help
<srseu> I just clicked Hibernate.. and nibernation was fine, But after starting the comp, the  network management was found disabled. What should I do??
<srseu> v3nd3tta``: Can you help me?
<srseu> Please its urgent.. Anyone??
<skierpage> I'm trying the Kubuntu 10.10 October 5th live USB and having PulseAudio woes, is this a good channel?
<srseu> skierpage: Yes and you may also try #ubuntu+1, if needed
<skierpage> My PC has a built-in VIA 8237 sound chip and an Audigy ZS.  PulseAudio picks the latter, but it screeches horribly when there's any network traffic (has been true in 9.10 and 10.04).
<skierpage> I don't know how to tell PulseAudio to use the VIA 8237.  System Settings > Multimedia > Phonon > Backends just shows two "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" devices, only one of which works.
<skierpage> In good old 10.04 Xine with PulseAudio completely removed, Backends correctly identified the two sound cards, plus advanced options of the Audigy.  In comparison Phonon > Xine > PulseAudio kinda sucks :-(
<kexman_> zegenie: nvidia 640x480
<kexman_> using 10.04.1 updated
<skierpage> <deafening silence> Oh well, I know it's complicated ;-)
<jmichaelx> skierpage: deafening silence has become the norm in this channel
<dmatt> jmichaelx: it might be possible that nobody has the answer ready for such specific hw issue
<skierpage> I recall blog posts from engineers about how Phonon was going to show PulseAudio details, e.g. http://colin.guthr.ie/2009/10/kde-plus-pulseaudio-does-not-equal-sucks/
<jmichaelx> skierpage: i now only have one analog stereo device shown in phonon settings... interesting
<jmichaelx> skierpage: is pulseaudio now a part of kubuntu by default?
<skierpage> jmichaelx , yes  in 10.10 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RC/Kubuntu/#PulseAudio
<bianca> hey
<jmichaelx> skierpage: i have been using puleaudio with kubuntu for a few years now, so i had not noticed what you are talking about
<jmichaelx> skierpage: until now, i mean
<skierpage> dmatt, yup.  But it looks like Fedora and Suse got Phonon and PulseAudio integrated, their screenshots show device prioritization and actual hardware names.  Looks like Kubuntu 10.10 blew it :-(
<jmichaelx> dmatt: you may not have noticed, but this channel has really declined from its heyday
<skierpage> Likewise http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE shows a nice set of detailed PA devices to choose from.
<jmichaelx> skierpage: could it be that you need to install more of the pulseaudio config tools?
<skierpage> jmichaelx, sure!  I guess I'll grind through http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE and try to puzzle out what Kubuntu 10.10 didnt' do.  <sigh>
<jmichaelx> skierpage: sorry for the rough time. i am going to have a look at those docs, too
<dmatt> skierpage: i checked that page ... in my setting I see only one available device Internal audio analog stereo - which is the wording used on screenshot with working pulseaudio
<zegenie> kexman_: are you familiar with the command line?
<skierpage> dmatt, my problem is I see two of those and none of the more detailed outputs, even if I check "Show advanced devices".  But that may not be Kubuntu's fault, PA gives the chip and sound card identical device.description strings
<dmatt> skierpage: you may want to boot from ubuntu cd to check if pulseaudio settings there are any different
<dmatt> i see only one device even with advanced devices turned on
<sithlord48> upgraded to 10.10 today, borked my video reinstalled, and is it just me or has rekonq gotten faster ?
<lsv> felipe?
<vee> what docks are available for kde??
<vee> cant find kooldock or kxdocker in the repos
<vee> plz can any1 help me find a dock that is working with KDE
<smile4yourself> hello everyone. I'm a newbie here, but fell in love with kubuntu. Now I have to learn how to use it...
<smile4yourself> Does anyne know if Remote desktop works between kubuntu machines? I can't get it to work.
<mikehh> vee: have you tried kdocker?
<vee> mikehh: no i havent just installed kubuntu 10.10 is it better than awn?
<smile4yourself> I have not tried kdocker, but don't think it would help with remote desktop --would it?
<mikehh> vee: no idea, haven't tried it
<vee> i will try kdocker thx awn tries to install all gnome dependecies =(
<mikehh> vee: I am trying baot ubuntu 10.10 (there at the mo') with a lot of kde apps and kubuntu 10.10 with a lot of gnome apps.
<mikehh> both
<mikehh> mostly using as a development environment
<vee> mikehh: sounds nice, i am running gnome on my laptop and kde on my stationary
<fanti> i'm looking for some one who ran recent kubuntu with ATI's fglrx driver
<mikehh> vee: I have both on my desktop, different root partitions, same home partition with different logons but can access them
<mikehh> in fact I have ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and now 10.10
<vee> mikehh: okay bit overkill ?
<mikehh> vee: tend to do a lot of testing
<vee> mikehh: you are developing apps for linux then?
<mikehh> vee: mostly working with parrot and perl6
<vee> mikehh: im not familiar with any of them, what are u developing
<mikehh> vee: mostly doing testing, and cage cleaning - see www.parrot.org and www.perl6.org
#kubuntu 2010-10-09
<jmichaelx> skierpage: since upgrading to maverick this afternoon, i have been playing music, and am noticing that i am experiencing some audio issues that i did not have before the upgrade.
<jmichaelx> skierpage: it does not happen often, but while playing music in amarok, the audio stalls/stops briefly every once in a while... maybe once every two tracks or so
<jmichaelx> skierpage: this may be a pulse issue.... or may more likely have to do with something the kubuntu team did wrong intheir implementation.... don't know
<skierpage> jmichaelx , sorry to hear it.  I've always had horrible screeching from my Audigy ZS card in Kubuntu whenever there's ethernet traffic (which is why I need to switch to the dumb on-board audio), maybe it's worse in Maverick.
<skierpage> jmichaelx you could mention it in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RC/Kubuntu/Feedback , but it's so close to release it may not matter.
<jmichaelx> skierpage: i am just using an on-board intel ich9 hd audio controller...
<skierpage> jmichaelx, before filing a bug it would be useful to figure out if the stalls are related to high CPU, I/O, bus traffic, network...
<jmichaelx> skierpage: there can be and are problems in any distro, it's just that i think in the kubuntu world we are just often blessed with more than our share
<skierpage> (I'm deep in PulseAudio just trying to get it to give my two sound outputs different names 8-/ )
<jmichaelx> skierpage: quad-core cpu is idling.... there is virtually nothing going on network-wise right ow beyond IRC-related traffic, and thunderbird checking email off and on
<jmichaelx> i liked having the option to use or not use pulsaudio, to be honest
<jmichaelx> i notice that in maverick, 'asunder' still seg faults just like it did in lucid
<jmichaelx> man do all of the 20 different pulseaudio-related config GUIs give me a headache. what a chaotic ball of %&*%
<JontheEchidna> you can always "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio", reboot, and live life as it has been since before pulseaudio
<jmichaelx> JontheEchidna: only problem is that i also have gnome on this machine (do not use it much), and if pulseaudio is removed, there is a fair bit of breakage
<jmichaelx> JontheEchidna: glad to know that is an optionin kubuntu, however
<vee> when using apt-get how can i install only KDE dependencies and skip gnome
<vee> can any1 plz explain ppa for me?
<vee> can i run cairo dock without gnome support on KDE?
<mikehh> vee: if you try and install from one of the package managers, it will bring in the necessary dependancies
<mikehh> vee: if it needs gnome support it will get it
<mikehh> vee: same for apt-get
<mikehh> vee: why are you not wanting gnome support?
<mikehh> vee: I have kde support in ubuntu 10.10 and gnome support in kubuntu 10.10
<chuckf> when I type in 'ssh servername' into krunner, I'm given a prompt asking for my ssh key passphrase. i enter it and then the window closes and nothing happens. what am I doing wrong?
<chuckf> I'm running maverick at the moment, but this occurs on lucid as well
<vee> how do i add a new 3.5mm jack if kmix does not find it
<jmichaelx> chuckf: you should run that in a terminal instead of krunner, methinks
<chuckf> jmichaelx: I typcially do, but I figured I'd see what happened and it fails
<chuckf> it should do something if it takes the password
<jmichaelx> chuckf: i am not sureit is failing, but when it goes through, it's job is finished. where are you expecting to see anything else?
<chuckf> jmichaelx: when I type in 'ssh server' then am asked for the password, I expect to see a terminal open to the server I'm trying ot connect ot
<chuckf> I don't find that unreasonable
<jmichaelx> chuckf: you might like it to work that way, and maybe you configure a terminal to pop up when you do that, but i would not have expected anything graphical to pop up if i did that
<moetunes> I wouldn't either - try something like   xterm -e ssh server
<jmichaelx> chuckf: openssh does not have any built-in association with anything graphical, to my knowledge
<chuckf> jmichaelx: I understand that. However if krunner is associating the ssh command to a graphical password enter field, it should automaticlly open a terminal window to complete the task
<jmichaelx> chuckf: i just don't think krunner is intended to do that...
<jmichaelx> chuckf: it's not that it would not be an OK feature, but krunner is just supposed to run simple terminal commands, etc. i think each time you ssh into something, it is working....  you're just unable to see it
<chuckf> no, there are no new connections on the server (i've checked). It just takes the password and dies
<jmichaelx> chuckf: ok, that part i would not necessarily have expected
<olskolirc> what is another nice gui irc program like xchat please?
<jmichaelx> olskolirc: i like konversation. quassel is the current default IRC client in kubuntu
<moetunes> olskolirc:  some folk like weechat
<jmichaelx> chuckf: what do you do to check for new connections on the server you are trying to log into?
<jmichaelx> olskolirc: also, pidgin can also be used as an IRC client
<chuckf> jmichaelx: I'm checking the login attempts
<chuckf> in the logs
<getpwnam> I installed the 10.10 release candidate, and I've noticed that Xorg seems to have a memory leak i.e. the memory it uses gradually increases over time. Anyone else notice this, or is it nothing to worry about?
<getpwnam> it was up to 1.4GB until I rebooted
<jmichaelx> chuckf: there is a PC in the next room, and if i ssh into it, the HD clicks a little.... even if i 'ssh hostname' in krunner, it makes that click...
<jmichaelx> chuckf: not that this is conclusive, lol
<olskolirc1> testing
<moetunes> olskolirc:
<Tekk_> after I installed kde tilda has started in ~/Documents
<Tekk_> any ideas for how to fix that?
<chuckf> hmm
<olskolirc> wow thanks jimichaelx moetunes ill check them all out im on pidgin now and it sux but hey, we can cam each other on this right?  if you see me in the room twice don't get mad im testing.
<moetunes> k
<jmichaelx> could anyone tell me a sure-fire way to change the freaking text color in the menu bar in FF? since upgrading to maverick earlier today, the text color is black... and invisible/unreadable with most personas
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  it "should" respond to your gtk theme - check in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone else has this issue
<jmichaelx> moetunes: i have tried there, and no one has a clue.... plus it seems not many are kubuntu users. also, this problem did not exist in lucid
<jmichaelx> moetunes: additionally, it does not seem to respond to gtk theme at all
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  all I can suggest is to try another gtk theme - I don't know if the ppl in #mozilla would have a clue as to how it works in a qt environment
<jmichaelx> moetunes: i have changed to numerous gtk themes, and none has seemed to have any influence
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  you have closed the browser after the gtk theme change?
<Tekk_> .wc
<jmichaelx> moetunes: yes, restarted every time
<moetunes> k
<jmichaelx> moetunes: i have a laptop running fedora 13 and KDE.... same problem there. it's just that i didn't have this problem in kubuntu until in lucid
<jmichaelx> moetunes: correction... didn't have this problem in kubuntu IN lucid... not until i upgraded to maverick
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  you could try renaming the .mozilla folder with ff closed and then reopening it
<jmichaelx> moetunes: i assume i would also lose bookmarks, etc. that way, huh
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  I can't beleive ff would retain any gtk settings tho - but it is worth a shot if nothing else works
<jmichaelx> i guess if it works, i could import that stuff back
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  yep - but you could copy them over if it works
<krookeye> I am trying to connect to a remote desktop like this link has: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435968&goto=nextoldest  How do i get the ip and port number in kde?
<jmichaelx> moetunes: just tried it. does not fix anything.
<moetunes> bummer
<moetunes> krookeye:  it uses localhost which is the 127.0.0.1 bit and 5900 or 5901 is generally the port number
<jmichaelx> moetunes: and i think i screwed up majorly. i mv'ed .mozilla to .mozilla-old. when things didn't worrk, i just mv'ed .mozilla-old to .mozilla.... i have lost all my settings now
<jmichaelx> this sucks so severely
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  if ff was closed when you did the move that shouldn't have happened...
<moetunes> might be time to file a bug
<jmichaelx> moetunes: it was closed and it did happen
<moetunes> yep :[
<jmichaelx> kubuntu has done something screw with ff
<jmichaelx> god i hate computers
<jmichaelx> that is just pure BS... why the hell would that happen with FF closed
<jmichaelx> i could have deleted the new .mozilla first to be extra careful, but that should not have been needed
<jmichaelx> goddamnit
 * jmichaelx apologizes for outburst
<jmichaelx> i could spit fire right now..... my freaking bookmarks are gone
<jmichaelx> andi still have this unchangeable back text for the menu bar, lol
<jmichaelx> black8
<jmichaelx> t++++++++
<jmichaelx> `
<jmichaelx> oh well.... lesson learned. things like that shoud be backed up
<olskolirc> someone say my name please? and is my font white?
<jmichaelx> olskolirc
<olskolirc> oh wow
<olskolirc> disaster on quassel
<jmichaelx> olskolirc: nope, text color will appear according to the settings of the client user
<jmichaelx> olskolirc: i have always liked konversation.
<olskolirc> yes thats where im going next jimmy51_
<olskolirc> oops i meant  jmichaelx
<olskolirc> my name again please if i don't like it im leaving
<moetunes> olskolirc:
<olskolirc> niceeeee
<olskolirc> thanks moetunes im still leaving lol
<moetunes> heh
<jmichaelx> moetunes: have you upgraded to maverick?
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  nope - I won't do for a while
<jmichaelx> moetunes: gotcha.... the whole upgrade went smoothly enough for me, with the exception of what you just witnessed, lol
<jmichaelx> brb
<moetunes> jmichaelx:  I like the whole lts concept for my home comp
<drussi> is this where i can get help?
<moetunes> drussi:  sure :]
<drussi> ok
<drussi> well i updated kubuntu with kpackagekit and i think i got an extra kernel
<drussi> when i start up my computer, the boot loader (grub?) shows an extra option it did not have before
<moetunes> you might have - you can look in /boot to check
<drussi> when i try that extra option, it does not load KDE
<drussi> why would i have an extra kernel that does not load kde?
<drussi> i can log on the new kernel
<moetunes> is it just a command prompt
<drussi> but i am left at the prompt
<drussi> yes
<drussi> just a prompt
<moetunes> that would prob be the recovery option - for in case the graphics play up or something
<moetunes> it should have mentioned recovery in the grub menu
<krookeye> thanks moetunes but i am still not getting any luv
<moetunes> krookeye:  it is not something I have tried
<drussi> no
<drussi> i dont select the recovery option for either the old kernel or the new on
<drussi> i am wondering how i can start kde from the prompt from the new kernel prompt once i log in, and whther it will be the same as the old kernel
<drussi> sorrry for this
<drussi> i have no idea really how to start kde from the prompt
<drussi> also, is this an apprpriate place to ask for help with wine?
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<moetunes> drussi:  if it wasn't the recovery option then there is an issue with your graphics - try   sudo service kdm start
<moetunes> to start kde
<moetunes> drussi:  it is a quiet channel here now - no need to pm
<drussi> ok
<moetunes> and I don't know everything
<drussi> ok
<drussi> but thanks anyway
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <Ubuntu_LinuX> hello everyone can i ask u something?
<moetunes> sure
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahm is it possible to install ms office 2010 in ubuntu (ultimate edition?) coz im using ultimate edition of distro
<moetunes> maybe through the app named wine
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhh ic...
<Ubuntu_LinuX> so idont to use gparted?
<Ubuntu_LinuX> so idont to use gparted in order to have partition in my HDD?
<moetunes> if you want to install ubuntu you do - for ms office it would be best to use windows
<moetunes> there is open office for ubuntu
<moetunes> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhh ok.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> because i read on the forum that its possible to install ms office 2010 in ubuntu but there's comes a lot of issue thats why im asking here if its possible.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> :)
<Ubuntu_LinuX> coz im new in ubuntu
<moetunes> you can run it  - but I would check wines' app database at
<moetunes> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ubuntu_LinuX> i just parted the windows xp and im joining in linux world. hehehe
<moetunes> it's fun here :]
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu_LinuX: If you're new to Linux, you might be better off with CrossOver Office to run MS Office in Linux.
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu_LinuX:  http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <DarthFrog> Ubuntu_LinuX: If you're new to Linux, you might be better off with CrossOver Office to run MS Office in Linux. <----yah dats why i decided to use open office 3
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu_LinuX: Good choice!  Welcome to the Light Side. :-)
<Ubuntu_LinuX> thanks darthfrog
<Ubuntu_LinuX> so how about this one. is it possible to connect to other computer using run application?
<SporkWitch> i must be missing something.  i can't find any setting (even when i google) for dual-monitor wallpapers (i.e. my nice 3300x1050 wallpaper image).  I can set a wallpaper on each monitor individually from what i can tell, but i can't seem to set a single image to span both monitors
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: not like in windows where you can just do \\computernameorip\, but some connections can be executed in a similar manner, if that's what you're referring to.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> yah thats what im referring
<Ubuntu_LinuX> because when Alt+F2 the run application window appear but when i try to connect to other computer it doesnt connect
<SporkWitch> depending on the machine you're trying to access it can be different.  if it's another linux machine, you'll need nfs-server running on it, if windows, then we get to have some real fun (and by fun, i mean drink a bottle of vodka first, it'll help)
<reves> nighty everyone
<SporkWitch> what command are you trying to use to connect?
<reves> I'm looking for a plasmoid similar to one widget I used in KDE3.5
<reves> it was to make the windows menus appear in a panel
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <SporkWitch> what command are you trying to use to connect? <----no i didnt use terminal i only press Alt+F2 then try to put ip on it but it doesnt connect im using ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<jmichaelx> vodka assists when many other means of fixing a problem have failed. in fact, i even recommend vodka as a starting point anymore
<sdsheeks__> :)
<Ubuntu_LinuX> hehehehe. sorry jmichaelx i dont drink.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> thanks for referring. :)
<SporkWitch> jmichaelx: i'm not really sure what you said, but i'm guessing you decided to start early and have already been drinking :P lol
<jmichaelx> Ubuntu_LinuX: that is your problem, then
<Ubuntu_LinuX> LOL
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: vodka really does help when trying to make windows play well with others.  and it's only going to get worse if they buy out adobe >_<
<SporkWitch> on topic, though, are you trying to access a windows machine or another linux machine?
<SporkWitch> dammit, which desktop did i put that blasted dvd in; whoever decided to make cowboy bebop's theme music an infinite loop of just 20 seconds per rotation, should be shot
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <SporkWitch> on topic, though, are you trying to access a windows machine or another linux machine? <----im trying to connect to windows xp and vista
<SporkWitch> password protected sharing, or open sharing of public folders?
<SporkWitch> xp we should be able to get work, between trial and error, and google (i'm a bit rusty), vista might be more problematic, i know win7 is
<Ubuntu_LinuX> its a public sharing of folder
<SporkWitch> excellent, should be nice and easy then
<Ubuntu_LinuX> yupz....
<Ubuntu_LinuX> but why is it that i cannot connect?
<SporkWitch> just gotta find the tool in the menus to do it; quick google of "connect to windows share from kubuntu" should give you what you need
<SporkWitch> because \\computernameorip\ is not a valid command or path
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhhh i see....
<SporkWitch> so just typing that into run (which is the same thing as typing the same thing into a command line and hitting enter) doesn't work
<jmichaelx> what could cause errors like this: "warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 51010 package 'virtualbox-3.1'........". i got hundreds of these today while upgrading to maverick, and now i see them whenever any package management is done
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <SporkWitch> because \\computernameorip\ is not a valid command or path <----so meaning the ubuntu doesnt recognize it as a valid command?
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: meaning that windows does things wrong, and linux does it right :P but yeah, that's the gist of it.
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: so what we need to do first is make sure we have a folder ready to mount the network share to
<SporkWitch> i like using /media/ for my shares so sudo mkdir /media/nameofcomputer
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhhh....
<Ubuntu_LinuX> so u mean ill use terminal?
<SporkWitch> obviously do not use any spaces, and it is case sensitive.  the name really doesn't matter, but i like using the name of the share
<SporkWitch> yeah, easier that way
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhhh i see
<Ubuntu_LinuX> sporkwitch what i mean is i want to see my cousins file in here laptop hes using windows xp and me is ubuntu
<SporkWitch> ok, so you just want a temporary thing
<SporkWitch> doing some googling (that you should have done :P) it looks like you SHOULD be able to open up a file manager and in the path dialog try smb://ipaddress/
<SporkWitch> let me know if that works, i'm going outside for a smoke
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <SporkWitch> let me know if that works, i'm going outside for a smoke <----instead of this "\" i'll use this one "/"?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes>  it's \ in windows - /in linux
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhhh ic....
<Ubuntu_LinuX> wait let me try.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <SporkWitch> doing some googling (that you should have done :P) it looks like you SHOULD be able to open up a file manager and in the path dialog try smb://ipaddress/ <---u mean ill use terminal? in doing smb?
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: the way i remember it is this: windows is backwards so they use \, linux uses forwardslash / like everyone else :P
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: you should be able to type smb://ipaddress/ into konquerer or w/e you use for a file manager, and it should show you the shares on that machine
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhhhh....
<SporkWitch> moetunes: don't suppose you know how to get my 3300x1050 wallpapers to work on here?  not having much luck with google and can't find anything by wandering through menus
<SporkWitch> (dual-monitor setup)
<moetunes> all I know is
<moetunes> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Ubuntu_LinuX> <SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: you should be able to type smb://ipaddress/ into konquerer or w/e you use for a file manager, and it should show you the shares on that machine <---- thanks for the info spork it works i could see my cousins file in his windows xp OS
<moetunes> woot!
<Ubuntu_LinuX> i use the file manager
<SporkWitch> Ubuntu_LinuX: try it on the vista machine and let me know if it works
<SporkWitch> moetunes: no joy, no mention of how to get it to do a single wallpaper stretched across multiple monitors :(
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ok. ill just give u a shot when i did. but ill try it in the office on monday
<SporkWitch> moetunes: appreciate it though; i'll just have to do some more googling
<moetunes> k
<SporkWitch> i've got it using the two monitors fine, it's ONLY the wallpaper i'm having trouble with lol
<SporkWitch> worst case i hop back on digital blasphemy and grab some of the two-file versions, but that's not ideal, since then i can't have it randomly cycle them in a slideshow
<Ubuntu_LinuX> sprokwitch how about this one. i have an installer the extention file is .exe when i use the terminal i use this command: sudo apt-get install zuma for example it brings me this message couldnt find zuma. how does it happen? my command is ok
<moetunes> have you set a virtual screen size?
<SporkWitch> moetunes: the nvidia x configuration app set the desktop as the combined resolution, yeah, and i updated xorg.conf with its settings
<SporkWitch> but the "desktop activity" window sets things individually by the screen, not the desktop
<SporkWitch> unless....
<moetunes> this dude - https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=46206 - has the oppisite prob
<SporkWitch> moetunes: worth a shot, but i'm gonna do some more digging first
<SporkWitch> i ended up uninstalling compiz because the plasma desktop stuff would still fight it on some things, don't want the same to happen with that nitrogen app
<SporkWitch> my plot didn't work :(  tried using the "different activity for each desktop" setting, and see if that'd let me adjust the combined workspace at once.  no joy
<Ubuntu_LinuX> sprokwitch how about this one. i have an installer the extention file is .exe when i use the terminal i use this command: sudo apt-get install zuma for example it brings me this message couldnt find zuma. how does it happen? my command is ok
<SporkWitch> no package by the name of zuma
<SporkWitch> use the GUI package manager, usually easier if you aren't sure of the exact name of the package you need
<SporkWitch> as to the .exe, is it executable?  is it a LINUX executable?
<SporkWitch> just because it says .exe doesn't mean it's written to be understood or work in linux
<Ubuntu_LinuX> nope.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> yupz its executable.
<SporkWitch> just so we're clear, is it AN executable (.exe extension) or is it actually SET as executable?  in linux there's a difference.
<Ubuntu_LinuX> its set as executable.
<SporkWitch> kk
<Ubuntu_LinuX> so how is it to be installed?
<SporkWitch> then assuming that it IS, in fact, a linux program, you should be able to simply run it. just type the path and name and hit enter.  this won't update info about it in the package manager, though, and i don't know the string to get the package manager, from a command line, to install from a specified file
<SporkWitch> can probably find it in the man page for it
<Ubuntu_LinuX> ahhhh
<getpwnam> When I open KPackageKit or Amarok I get a message that I can install extra functionality, but when I try to do so I get the message "This operation cannot continue since proper authorisation was not provided" without getting a chance to input my password. Any ideas?
<Starwatcher> hi all, was wondering if any body has been able to get Skype to work with 10.4 64 bit?
<jmichaelx> Starwatcher: i had it working... but i just upgraded to maverick this afternoon. guess i should check whether or not it is still working
<RickMcD> hi
<RickMcD> does anyone know about scanning software for kde?
<moetunes> !find scan
<ubottu> Found: exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-light, libruby, libruby1.8, arp-scan, btscanner, doscan, flowscan, flowscan-cuflow, flowscan-cugrapher (and 36 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=scan&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<RickMcD> ooh
<RickMcD> why didn't I think so search with the package manager :p
<RickMcD> ty moetunes
<moetunes> I don't use a scanner so I gave it a shot
<moetunes> np :]
<moetunes> apt-cache search works too
<RickMcD> yeah I don't think there's actually a scanning problem, I just don't have any software installed fo rit
<sresu> Where does Akegator store the articles? Which folder?
<sta11> anyone experienced kde 4.5.2? what are the differences between kde 4.5.2 and 4.5.1?
<Unksi> sta11: 4.5.2 is only a bugfix release, so there is not gonna be much changes, just some bugs fixed
<sta11> what are the major bugs?
<Mamarok> sta11: read the release notes changelog?
<Mamarok> http://dot.kde.org
<sta11_> can you give me the link? :)
<sta11_> ok
<dr0id> guys, mic not working in kubuntu
<dr0id> what shall I do ?
<burim> hi
<robinjh> I just bought a new scanner (a Plustek OpticSlim M12). I downloaded and moved the cism216.fw file to my folder /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/ Both XSsane and gscan2pdf recognise the scanner, but when I click on the Scan button (in Xsane or gscan2pdf) I get the following error message: Document feeder out of documents.  But it seems that the document that I want to scan is correctly put in the scanner. Any idea what is going wrong?
<francisco_t> Can I create a NTFS partition from ubiquity-kde in "advanced partitions"? I don't see the option
<MichealH> francisco_t: I can take a look.
<francisco_t> Thanks MichealH
<MichealH> Hrmm.. Cant findpackage ubiquity-ked
<MichealH> *ubuquit-kde
<MichealH> But I installed ubiquity
<MichealH> Gonna try that
<MichealH> Found it
<MichealH> francisco_t: It doesnt (unless you are formatting a ntfs over ntfs)
<skramer_> hi, how can I to change the look of the plasma analog clock panel? Did not find any options...
<francisco_t> ok, thanks MichealH
<alpha080> lag??
<moetunes> !lag
<alpha080> 中文？
<leife> So I want to migrate my home partition to another drive. So I use rsync to copy everything. I then discover this file dolphin.out which is over 32GB big. I assume it is save to delete it?
<moetunes> leife:  what's in it?
<moetunes> can't find anything on google about it
<leife> moetunes: Just a lot of messages like "resource unavailable". I deleted it. I think that is like the hsper-files or what they are named that are automatically created when Java crashes. Dolphin used to hang a lot on my machin.
<moetunes> leife:  ok :]
<zeltak> i cant get my micropohne on the laptop to work..any ideas?
<ma> ciao a tutti
<ma> mi serve
<ma> un aiuto
<ma> c' è qualcuno please
<moetunes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ma> ok sorry
<Realmkeeper> What timezone does the kubuntu 10.10 countdown use?
<moetunes> maybe check in the party channel
<moetunes> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Realmkeeper> thanks
<sithlord48> i can't seam to install any service menus w/ get new stuff on kde 4.5.1 is this a know issue? or is it just the ones i have downloaded?
<igor> всем привет
<Unksi> !ru | igor
<ubottu> igor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sresu> How to access Linux filesystem from Windows? (I've heard about creating FAT as a bridge but not sure)
<sithlord48> sresu, it depends on the file system you use for your linux stuff.
<sresu> sithlord48: As in? I use ext4
<sithlord48> sresu, there is a tool for mounting ext2+3 directly in windows i can't recall the name its possible that has been updated to also support ext4
<sresu> sithlord48: Afaik, a bridge is need to created to access K/Ubuntu files from Windows, like FAT
<sresu> * is to be created
<sithlord48> this was a driver for ext2/3 for windows enableing you to mount them directly as like F or what ever let me c if i can find its name
<sresu> sithlord48: Sure
<sithlord48> sresu: this seams to be an updated version w/ a how to http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<sresu> AntiLiberal: e2fs drivers??
<sresu> e2fs drivers??
<sithlord48> i long ago used it w/ winxp for ext3, it worked great for me
<sithlord48> I love how i have 131 mb of upgrades to get  and it will only use 8mb  after install :)
<sresu> sithlord48: Were you talking about e2fs drivers?
<sithlord48> sresu:  its possible but honestly i can't remember the name its been a few years since i have used it
<sresu> sithlord48: Ah.. sure no probs. I will probably use your link then. Thanks :)
<sithlord48> sresu:  no problem
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: you can liken it to getting $131 payment, but ending up with only $8 after tax. :)
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: but thats a bad thing,, this is a good thing, like a 131 dollar payment w/ only $8 tax taken out :P
<sithlord48> im upgrading to 4.5.2, so its worth the 8Mb disk space :P
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: is 4.5.2 part of 10.10 without backports?
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: its in the kubuntu-ppa
<Realmkeeper> okay
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper:  you can find the repo info on the kubuntu.org page
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: my computer didn't like 10.04 - couldn't find wireless - so hoping 10.10 is better.
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper:  my Gf's lappy would lock up on acpi events w/ 10.04, i had to put debian on it,, but 10.10 works perfectly
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: in fact, I recall it couldn't connect at all even using wire connecting... old computer.
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: must be your chips ..
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: just about every computer i have tried w/ teh live cd wired or wireless would worked so thats a good thing..
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: the old computer is currently running Debian... just hoping a LiveCD test of 10.10 shows that all works now. Yes, I would guess it's the chips, etc, but it's not worth changing them.
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, try this method , it bypasses the network manager (which is most likely the culprit : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: i hear you there.. on my netbook i ended up changing the wifi card , since it was the only thing w/o drivers..
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, thank me if it works :)
<Realmkeeper> okay :)
<sithlord48> brb gonna log out and check that 4.5.2 went well
<BluesKaj> sit got the repos url ? I'm on 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> sith?
<BluesKaj> bummer
<sithlord48> well everything but the desktop starts...
<sithlord48> i have a symbol look up problem when running plasma-desktop..
<Realmkeeper> Countdown says "Out Now!". Download has "10.04". And my ISP still has only 'rc' versions. Guess I'll download some time this afernoon or tomorrow.
<sithlord48> here it says 1 day left...
<Realmkeeper> PS: I want to download from my ISP so as not to eat into my quota.
<sithlord48> well its right now it seams i have a issue running plasma-desktop other then that all seams well
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: I'm guessing it's reading my computer's time, as it's 1:23am Sun, 10 Oct now.
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: the desktop problem is only cause you jumped the gun to 4.5.2, right? 4.5.1 was stable?
<sithlord48> 4.5.1 i was using on lucid for a while and only for a few hours on maverick
<sithlord48> ok i think i fixed it brb
<sithlord48> ok it all works
<sithlord48> it was yawp , crashing it .
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper:  as long as you remove yawp , or don't have yawp installed kde 4.5.2 seams to work just fine
<Realmkeeper> Guess you'll have to just wet your finger and stick it out the window to get wind direction and speed, now, huh.
<Realmkeeper> :)
<sithlord48> well there are other weather plasmoids, but only yawp seamed to get my location
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: oh it seams to be when u use the search for a location.. or load from accueweather..
<Realmkeeper> Tell me, does anyone actually use the "snow" kwin effect? I just could not see why you'd use it while trying to use the computer.
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: that must need an update, so i guess no weather for me
<Realmkeeper> Those snow flakes just get annoying.
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: iirc you can make it snow under your programs
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: I suppose; just seems an opulent use of computer power.
<sithlord48> idk my gf likes it but only if its winter , i could see it being cool when used w/ the weather plasma desktop u know if its snowing out side
<sithlord48> i used it w/ compiz, but i changes the flakes to about 100 different tuxes.. but i never used the computer with that effect on
<Realmkeeper> which does not happen in just about all parts of Australia; the snowing that is.
<sithlord48> yea i could see that
<Realmkeeper> But, then again I do use a snow pic for background even now and then when it's summer here... cheeper than using the air conditioner
<sithlord48> i can never get snow to work w/o changing the default key combo too..
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: i can't even get it to work atm
<Realmkeeper> Ah, key combos. I have 9 virtual desktops, and changed the shortcuts to Ctrl+1,2,3...9. Hoping no program in the future uses them.
<sithlord48> lol
<Realmkeeper> The Meta (win) key is MINE! Annoyingly, Amarok decided that it could start to use a Meta+ combo... LEAVE MY Meta key alone! :P
<sithlord48> i have media keys :) and a music note button that starts amarok
<Realmkeeper> Ah, but you might find that Amarok uses Meta+1, Meta+2, etc. to change tracks/songs
<sithlord48> i have never tried those combos..
<sithlord48> bluedevil looks promising too
<sithlord48> maybe this time around i can get my bluetooth headset to work correctly ..
<Realmkeeper> that is great to here... bluetooth just didn't work well at all for me before.
<sithlord48> there is a "bluetooh" place in the dolphins places now..
<Realmkeeper> Kept having to, gulp, use the Gnome one.
<sithlord48> and i have not used it w/ nething yet..
<sithlord48> blueman.. yea me too ..
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: this is so far looking good, devices can be scaned for in dolphin, by clicking the bluetooth place..
<Realmkeeper> It's so weird, one computer has 3.5 on it and the other has 4.4 on it... and I pray every day that I get all my programs (Quanta, especially) back plus the stability of 3.5 back.
<sithlord48> i have not had to many issues w/ unstable kde programs since 4.3 (sept for kdebluetooth and knetwork)
<sithlord48> oh and KpackageKit, but i don't use that, lately i have been using muon (before that synaptic and mostly apt-get)
<BluesKaj> I prefer aptitude but synaptic still works for me as an app reference
<sithlord48> i mostly use apt-get and synaptic when im not sure , but now muon has been filling my needs from synaptic
<Realmkeeper> I've read that KpackageKit has improvements... is muon better than the up-to-date KpackageKit?
<sithlord48> my Gf uses it on her, laptop about 2 weeks, now..
<sithlord48> i like muon , its in the maveric repos.. but you have to preview changes, since it don't tell you the dependcies,, (i really dislike how it don't)
<BluesKaj> !muon
<BluesKaj> hmm
<sithlord48> try it out..
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: I had to look it up on the net. :)
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: the screen shots of it look kinda similar to KPackageKit.
<sithlord48> muon is rather new. maybe a month or  two out..
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, some strnage results when I google-linuxed  muon
<BluesKaj> er strange
<sithlord48> similar yes.
<sithlord48> some where between synaptic and kpackage kit
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<sithlord48> new kpackagekit in maverick is more like the ubuntu software center now
<Realmkeeper> sithlord48: Yea, I've heard that KpackageKit had some great updates done.
<Realmkeeper> That's why I wonder if it's not better than your muon, now.
<sithlord48> idk i have not used it
<sithlord48> i have also disabled it ability to look for updates automaticly
<sithlord48> Realmkeeper: nice talking to u but i  gtg.. perhaps i will ttu some other time
<Realmkeeper> okay, see ya, sithlord48
<Scherenhaenden> hi everyboy
<Realmkeeper> is there a 'd' in there, Scherenhaenden?
<Realmkeeper> :P
<Scherenhaenden> :S?
<Scherenhaenden> Realmkeeper: hey dude... i didnt get what u say
<Scherenhaenden> said*
<Scherenhaenden> im having troubles to read the cds
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know why
<Realmkeeper> [02:05] <Scherenhaenden> hi everyboy... everyboy -> everybody
<Scherenhaenden> my machine doesnt wanna read the cds... but is not hardware... is a software problem
<Scherenhaenden> ohhh right... everybody
<Scherenhaenden> XD hey everyboy n everygirl XD!!
<Realmkeeper> can't leave the girls out
<maco> youd better not be leavin us out
<Scherenhaenden> u right... the girl are important... really more than the others XD
<Scherenhaenden> girls*
<Realmkeeper> I would NEVER leave you out, maco.
 * Realmkeeper shakes head at Scherenhaenden
<Scherenhaenden> im writting really ugly :S
<Scherenhaenden> oh whats da mean?
<Scherenhaenden> someknows how could i read my cds n dvds?
<Realmkeeper> Scherenhaenden: are you using 10.10?
<Scherenhaenden>  :$... yeah
<Scherenhaenden> why?
<Realmkeeper> Oh, great... I had that problem in 10.04 and was hoping it would have been fixed in 10.10. :/
<Scherenhaenden> i have problems with the sound...
<Scherenhaenden> i had ubuntu 9.10... i upgraded this machine... nothing... upgraded again... nothing :S:S:S:S
<Realmkeeper> In the end I just installed Mandriva.
<Realmkeeper> :/
<BluesKaj> muon looks interesting, the layout makes easy access
<Scherenhaenden> u r on the false place dude XD
<Realmkeeper> Scherenhaenden: Me? No, I like and prefer KDE, that's why I always try out Kubuntu when I new version comes out. But, thus far none have worked all that well.
<Scherenhaenden> mm
<Realmkeeper> I'll give 10.10 a try, too, but I think I'll wait a few day for all the loose ends (final bugs) to be ironed out.
<Scherenhaenden> XD
<Realmkeeper> It's KDE I like, so which ever distro implements it the best is the one I use.
<Realmkeeper> With the new overlords of Mandriva stating that Mandriva will get back to being KDE centric, Kubuntu 'might' have some stiff competition.
<LeoTheComm> Afternoon all
<will_1987> Hello
<LeoTheComm> I'm running Karmic and am using synaptic to try to install Quanta Plus. Keep running into a depend error and I'm not sure how to resolve it
<HoellP> hello everyone
<HoellP> i need help with my audio setup
<will_1987> LeoTheComm: What does the depend error say?
<HoellP> everytime i reboot i manually have to open alsamixer and reset "line as output" for the rear speakers to work
<LeoTheComm> quanta:
<LeoTheComm>   Depends: kfilereplace-kde3 (=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4) but 4:3.5.12-0ubuntu6+r1107611 is to be installed
<LeoTheComm>   Depends: klinkstatus-kde3 (=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4) but 4:3.5.12-0ubuntu6+r1107611 is to be installed
<LeoTheComm>   Depends: kommander-kde3 (=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4) but 4:3.5.12-0ubuntu6+r1107611 is to be installed
<LeoTheComm>  Recommends: kxsldbg (=4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4) but it is not installable
<FloodBotK2> LeoTheComm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LeoTheComm> So it wants to overwrite but needs the old one
<HoellP> how can i set it permanently?
<LeoTheComm> I've searched this out and have found no resolution
<lennart_> anyone has some good idea of splitting up a really long html line to multiple lines in bash?
<orbitalcommand> ive installed openvpn with GDebi and again with KPackageKit in Kubuntu.  but the openvpn executable is not global.  how do i make it so?  thru a diff install argument?
<orbitalcommand> anyone know the answer to my question above?
<zeltak> hya does anyone know if when doing a dist-upgrade to mavrick id your support to get pulse or not?
<v3nd3tta``> #ubuntu+1 for sure
<BluesKaj> zeltak, yes maverick uses pulseaudio as default in phonon , it may only show your soundcard because it's a hidden soundserver
<zeltak> mmm so  the pauv etc should work right?
<zeltak> mmm the pulseserver is not installed i see
<zeltak> how can one tell if i got pulse intalled during the upgrade then..i dont seem it did
<goodnightvienna> hi
<goodnightvienna> antone here
<goodnightvienna> anyone?
<cobra-the-joker_> hey guys ... what KDE version will kubuntu 10.10 have ?
<will_1987> 4.5.1 with 4.5.2 in the kubuntu ppa iirc
<orbitalcommand> hi goodnightvienna
<goodnightvienna> hello
<goodnightvienna> can anyone tell me why transmission dies when i attempt to down load a 2gb or larger?
<orbitalcommand> do you know which are apt-compatible: gdebi? kpackagekit? packager? (sp?)
<orbitalcommand> goodnightvienna: my friend had a similar problem.  he updated his drivers for his NIC
<orbitalcommand> and it resolved the issue
<goodnightvienna> ah... right
<goodnightvienna> its anon old crappy laptop...
<goodnightvienna> an old
<goodnightvienna> ill have a look round
<Peace-> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<slow-motion> hi
<orbitalcommand> anyone have a good kubuntu wifi setup tutorial
<geekosopher> is it out?
<phoenix_> geekosopher: 10.10?
<geekosopher> phoenix_: yes, is it released
<phoenix_> geekosopher: the website says so
<phoenix_> geekosopher: i cant get the upgrade
<geekosopher> but the download page still gives 10.04
<phoenix_> geekosopher: ya. the alert in the webpage may be a countdown script
<phoenix_> geekosopher: the fellows in ubuntu+1 says its not out
<geekosopher> :(
<sresu> Does Meerkat include KDE client for UbuntuOne?
<tnt_> geekospher:  I think the release date is 10 October-Sunday
<Dimazaur[IL]> hi, can anyone help?
<Walzmyn> !ask | Dimazaur[IL]
<ubottu> Dimazaur[IL]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dimazaur[IL]> my kubuntu wont mount my iphone, y is that?
<geekosopher> tnt_: it is 10/10/10 here
<ubuntu> hello
<pigton> hello
<MadStein> hello
<tnt_> o, ok sorry - Im in SA :0
<MadStein> i have a question
<MadStein> can any one tell me where i can edit the right click menu
<MadStein> i want konsole on it any one?
<Dimazaur[IL]> and another q: is there something for kubuntu like software center in ubuntu?
<MadStein> :)
<MadStein> kpackagekit
<MadStein> still i use synaptic
<pigton> how do you add servers to konversation?
<MadStein> eh
<bigbrovar> I have some questions about kubuntu 10.10 is this the best place to ask?
<Dimazaur[IL]> synaptic is complicated
<MadStein> mhm
<MadStein> its realy easy to work with
<pigton> it will be out tommorow im guessing
<sp1408> what time will it be out exactly?
<pigton> ubuntu 10.10.10 binary for 42
<Dimazaur[IL]> my kubuntu wont mount my iphone, y is that?
<MadStein> ok any one knows how to add konsole to the right click menu?
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: its not released yet, so you may want to ask it at #ubuntu+1
<Walzmyn> synaptic is the awesome
<pigton> on the 10th day of the 10th month of the 10 year of the 21st century
<bigbrovar> ok thanks
<pigton> a cultural reference to h2g2
<Dimazaur[IL]> does anyone knows how to automount iphone?
<MadStein> please any one ??
<pigton> MadStein: whats the problem?
<MadStein> hello :)
<sp1408> Dimazaur[IL]: try sudo lsusb and see if it's listed
<pigton> hai
<MadStein> i want to ad konsole to the right click menu
<MadStein> :)
<MadStein> help me out mate
<pigton> orite, have you tryed googleing it?
<MadStein> i did it seems that the right click context is hard coded but i duno if its true
<MadStein> i saw a thread saying to go to kontrol or thing but there is none
<MadStein> im used to gnome not this
<Dimazaur[IL]> spl1408: yes it is
<pigton> well if thats so, it will probably be worth too much effort trying to
<MadStein> and my system is a wierd hybrid
<MadStein> how so?
<Dimazaur[IL]> sp1408 : yes it is
<pigton> i use windows more than *nix
<MadStein> have u ever edited your right context?
<MadStein> oh i see
<MadStein> i use win to on school autocad
<MadStein> :S
<MadStein> System:    Host madstein-laptop Kernel 2.6.32-25-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 10 Julia
<MadStein> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2971/fotografia2.png
<MadStein> im runing a crazy system here eh!
<pigton> getting into linux the live distro way. always useful to know
<Dimazaur[IL]> sp1408, u there?
<pigton> i used autocad at school before. it was fun
<MadStein> eh!
<MadStein> i dont like it lol
<MadStein> kinda boring
<pigton> ye, trudat
<MadStein> i spent more time playing flash games lol
<pigton> pain in the arse if you get wrong
<MadStein> indeed
<pigton> yeah, thats what we did all the time
<MadStein> more easy to patch it then to do plants correctly huhauha
<pigton> its why my whole class failed it
<sp1408> Dimazaur[IL]: I'm currently googling
<MadStein> im insane
<MadStein> lol
<Dimazaur[IL]> i tried googling :(
<pigton> teacher was shit and lt us play games all lessons
<sp1408> Dimazaur[IL]: I have a similar problem with my sony walkman :P Just wanted to check if you have the same thing as me
<pigton> hey MadStein where you from?
<MadStein> portugal
<pigton> ah, thought so
<MadStein> i know bad english
<pigton> .netcabo.pt
<MadStein> yeah
<MadStein> freenode is not giving me a kloack or cloack idk thats why i avoi this server
<Dimazaur[IL]> so, anyone knows how to mount iphone?
<pigton> try pluggin it in
<Dimazaur[IL]> wow!!!
<Dimazaur[IL]> why didnt i think of it?????
<pigton> i plugged mine in, and it worked a treat
<MadStein> yeah
<MadStein> or turn the bluetooth on
<nascentmind> Hi. I am not able to see my multimedia device hda-intel in the multimedia section of system settings. How do I set this up?
<nascentmind> I am using maverick
<pigton> i love how theres bluetooth options on ubuntu
<Dimazaur[IL]> i dont see the iphone on dolphin
<pigton> like on xp, you have to go thru aload of crap or plug in the device
<nascentmind> anybody?
<sresu> How to open .shs file?
<MadStein> cat file.shs
<MadStein> should print the output
<MadStein> peeps im out sya :)
<sresu> MadStein: Let me try
<MadStein> ?
<MadStein> wath r u trying to do ?
<MadStein> oh the shs file
<sresu> MadStein: I only want to open .shs file
<sresu> Yeah :)
<MadStein> run it ?
<MadStein> right click the file on permission set it as executable
<MadStein> then open a console go to where it is and type in
<MadStein> ./file.shs
<MadStein> but i never saw an shs file to lol
<pigton> anyone knoe any good wireless tools apart from aircrack?
<MadStein> pig wath r u trying to do
<Dimazaur[IL]> DOES ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO MOUNT IPHONE ON KUBUNTU???
<sp1408> Dimazaur[IL]: you won't get anywhere by shouting
<sp1408> calm down and google up on using dmesg
<Dimazaur[IL]> igoogled for 2 days
<sp1408> I tried to load the module manually by using sudo modprobe
<sp1408> but dmesg gives me this weird error
<sp1408>  USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gvfs-gphoto2-vo rqt 192 rq 1 len 1000 ret -110
<sp1408> Dimazaur[IL]: yeah,that's life on Kubuntu (Linux,in general)
<sp1408> :P
<bigbrovar> geekosopher: guess I would have to wait till tmr to ask my question then. The ubuntu+1 channel is full of ubuntu users. My kubuntu question was just drowned out.
<MadStein> pigton try packeth
<sresu_> Its an .shs file and NOT .sh file
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: :(
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: what is the question anyway, we might as well know the answer here
<MadStein> sresu idk
<MadStein> any way i have to go bbl
<bigbrovar> well kopete seems to hang and stop working if I close th app window and I have no chat window running. Normally it should continue to run in the background accesible from the indicator plamoid. But that is not the case. I would need to kill the process and start kopete again to be able to use it.
<bigbrovar> geekosopher: it seem to be a bug? cus I can always reproduce it everytime
<bigbrovar> this is a clean install of kubuntu 10.10 with all the updates installed
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: it sure sounds like a bug with indicator applet... I think you should go ahead and file it (not before searching for similar bugs first) :)
<bigbrovar> cool I would do that. Just wanted to know if it was a known issue. Thanks :)
<geekosopher> bigbrovar: always welcome
<pigton> madstein
<pigton> shit
<pigton> anyone kow any wifi tools for ubuntu
<tsimpson> pigton: watch your language in here
<pigton> apart from aircrack
<tsimpson> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pigton> what ya gonna do
<tsimpson> excuse me?
<pigton> use the banhammer
<pigton> where i come from 'shit' is the least vulgar word you can come up with
<pigton> hai
<unbeat> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone knows a notepad++ version for ubuntu?
<tsimpson> ubuntu: notepad++ is just an "advanced" text editor, try kate (pre-installed on Kubuntu) or gedit (pre-installed on Ubuntu)
<tsimpson> afail, those do all the things that notepad++ does
<tsimpson> *afaik
<Tm_T> tsimpson: he is gone already (:
<tsimpson> *sigh*
<tsimpson> I should restrict myself to one channel at a time after 9pm
<unbeat> o hai
<Machtin> uhm.. let's say i consider buying a notebook on which i want to install linux, any preferences in brand?
<unbeat> brand?
<unbeat> dont you mean distro?
<unbeat> mendred, hows virgin for you?
<mendred> unbeat: fast :)
<shloop> ï·’
<Research> Can i download kubuntu 10.10 final?
<Roland> how to make kmail start automatically at login minimized?
<PhilRod> Roland: kstart would do that in kde3. Not sure about kde 4
 * PhilRod is very behind the times
<PhilRod> kstart --iconify kmail
<PhilRod> and put that in a shell script in ~/.kde/env, I think
<Riddell> hi PhilRod, haven't seen you around in a while
<Roland> PhilRod: it still stay's in the app selecor
<Roland> it should start in system tray only
<PhilRod> Riddell: yeah, haven't had the time and inclination for any kde work in a long time. Unfortunately it's too much like my day job
<PhilRod> Roland: try --skiptaskbar. Also take a look in "kstart --help" for details of the kstart options
<PhilRod> oh, and --tosystray
<Riddell> PhilRod: I were looking at the KDE GB membership recently to formalise who's in and who's not before we register as a charity.  do you want to be in or out?
<PhilRod> for the purposes of anything official, probably better to leave me out
<PhilRod> Riddell: I'd like to stay on the mailing list though
<Riddell> PhilRod: that's what we thought
<PhilRod> oh also I live in america now, which probably excludes me anyway
 * PhilRod can't believe that only just occurred to him
<geneiros> hi there everyone...
<n8w> ive updated to 10.10RC but it doesnt give me any options to upgrade to the final rls
<dmatt> n8w: because it is not released yet
<n8w> dmatt:  ye?hows that possible?
<n8w> dmatt:  its 0:38
<dmatt> it is released some time DURING 10.10.10
<dmatt> and it is not 10.10.10 in lots of countries yet :)
<phoenix_> dmatt: they are testing the iso, they got some bugs
<dmatt> anyway, it will be released when release manager says so, last time with lucid it was around 12 o'clock i think
<n8w> dmatt:  ye lets see
<Ubuntu-LinuX> hello guys. when would the ultimate edition 2.8 released?
<bazhang> Ubuntu-LinuX, no idea, as these channels dont support "ultimate"
<Ubuntu-LinuX> ahhhh ok.
<Ubuntu-LinuX> bazhang is it possible to install plants vs zombies in ubuntu 10.4 LTS? coz my cousin want it installedd in his computer
<harolddong> Using ubuntuone-kde, I can't get it to show me the "add this computer" page.  I had it set up before but now that I've reinstalled it with the latest packages from the ubuntuone-kde ppa its not completing setup
#kubuntu 2010-10-10
<hsquared> hi there
<hsquared> seems I somehow killed all my window-stuff with a 9.10 kubuntu
<hsquared> the taskbar only consists of vertical lines
<hsquared> window title and window borders are also only pixeled stuff
<Ubuntu-LinuX> <harolddong> Using ubuntuone-kde, I can't get it to show me the "add this computer" page.  I had it set up before but now that I've reinstalled it with the latest packages from the ubuntuone-kde ppa its not completing setup <----so plants vs zombies would run in ubuntu 10.4 using ubuntuone-kde?
<hsquared> any hints to get out of this?
<geneiros> using u1sync --authorize does it help??
<geneiros> try:
<geneiros> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<harolddong> the u1sdtool -q line does nothing
<harolddong> I've been trying that
<harolddong> I'll try the u1sync --authorize line
<harolddong> "u1sync --authorize" returns "u1sync: error: no such option: --authorize"
<geneiros> do you have ubuntuone-client-tools?
<harolddong> yes
<geneiros> hum strange
<harolddong> bascially every ubuntuone terminal command throws up a lot of dbus errors.  Is that a bad sign?
<harolddong> http://pastebin.org/82877 for example
<orbitalcommand> im connecting with "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid {"essid"} enc {enc}" and it doesnt give me any errors but i cant load web browser and connect.  any ideas on how to resovle this issue?
<angelcon> some one know how to use this?
<olskolirc_> what angelcon
<angelcon> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<angelcon> @rules
<ubuntu1152003> hey, anyone knows how to use modem-modeswitch?
<nobarking> hey everyone
<nobarking> is there a chance log for Kubuntu 10.10 i can look at?
<moetunes> nobarking:  in konsole do   dmesg
<nobarking> moetunes: i mean change log*
<moetunes> oh - don't know about that sorry
<SporkWitch> which file are $PATH entries stored in?  Starting to make more use of shell scripts and custom commands, would be nice if I didn't need to specify the path each time i want to use one
<deborah> i tried to ugrade from 8.10-9.04-9.10-10.04 but something happened wrong between 9.10 and 10.04. the package manager and upgrade manager doesnt work, and the mouse doesnt work. it telling me to proceed with the upgrade but nothing happens. what do i do?
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  have a look at .bash_profile
<SporkWitch> deborah: i've noticed sometimes if it asks for authorization (your password) it doesn't always bring that window to the forefront.  check a task manager bar to see if there's a window asking for your password
<SporkWitch> moetunes: normally stored where?
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  in your home dir
<deborah> moetunes: i shut all the windows. how do i bring it back up w/o rebooting?
<deborah> oops... wrong person. :)
<moetunes> deborah:  the upgrade manager?
<deborah> the upgrade manager wont come back up now.
<deborah> i dont know where to find it. the package manager will  come up though,
<moetunes> deborah:  in alt+F2 type   sudo update-manger -d   iirc
<moetunes> or in konsole
<deborah> do i includ the iirc?
<deborah> either way it reads, " the update manager cannot be found"
<moetunes> iirc = If I Recall Correctly
<dasKreech> deborah: what happens if you type sudo update-manager ?
<deborah> dasKreech: sudo: update-manager: command not found
<moetunes> might be time for   sudo apt-get install -f
<SporkWitch> moetunes: so if i don't see a .bashrc or .bash_profile in ~/ i should be able to create a file and just enter the correct path entry i want added, save the file with the name .bash_profile, and it should pull all settings from the default, and add in my added path listing.  is that correct?  or do i need to create an entire .bashrc and/or .bash_profile from scratch?
<deborah> done. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  those files should be there - do you have   "show hidden files"   enabled in the file manager?
<SporkWitch> moetunes: i do most file operations from the terminal, i used locate .bashrc and locate .bash_profile
<SporkWitch> some example files in usr/share/doc but nothing in my ~/
<deborah> one of my friends said it might be better to do a clean install from a 10.04 disk but he was concerned that it might destroy the boot manager that lets me get into vista.
<moetunes> deborah:  does   lsb_release   say you have 10.04 ?
<SporkWitch> deborah: i used the kubuntu 10.04 amd64 DVD (can provide link if you want to paly it safe and use exact same as me) and it automatically added an entry to boot my Win7 drive
<slooksterpsv> anyone else in here use colibri?
<SporkWitch> i had the same worry, so i even installed the boot manager in a different HDD and cahnged my boot order, just in case
<deborah> lsb_release is 9.10
<dasKreech> deborah: I'd say unless you have a crazy amount of custom scripts it's probably always better to do a new install. Having said that I always upgrade
<SporkWitch> it loads win7 fine, and it set that up automatically
<deborah> yeah. all of my files are saved on my thumbdrive.
<moetunes> deborah:  you could try to install the update-manager
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: some of us have crap internet, so downloading ISOs and reinstalling tons of apps is a pain lol, especially since Germany likes to send nastygrams if you pass too much data lol
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  check if /etc/skel has a bashrc
<SporkWitch> moetunes: it does
<slooksterpsv> ok colibri, that I've got working just fine, I have another issue, my windows don't maximize all the way, there's a large gap at the top where the add widget and show all windows buttons are, how can I fix this?
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  I would copy that - cp -iv /etc/skel/bashrc ~/.bashrc
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: right click on the panel those buttons are on, modify panel settings, and "allow windows to cover" under "more setings"
<SporkWitch> cp -iv /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<SporkWitch> d'oh lol
<moetunes> is there a bash_profile in there too?
<slooksterpsv> SporkWitch - uhmmm not seeing that
<SporkWitch> will have to check, but when i do what you say, it asks me to overwrite... wtf isn't it showing it lol
<deborah> i have a disk that was made by my friend who said that it was error free. i havea list of what programs that i like to use on kubuntu, and all my files are already saved. so if it is easier just putting the disk in, than trying to retry to get the ugrade manager to work i would do that. i just dont want to loose vista because i sometimes need it, but i lost the laptop disks.
<dasKreech> SporkWitch: You pull more data doing an update. At least on the CD the programs are compressed before sending to you
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: for the update itself, yes, when you factor in all the other stuff you get to download again and reinstall (such as about 50 or 60GB worth of game clients), upgrading is a more viable option lol
<dasKreech> deborah: apt-cache search update-manager
<slooksterpsv> oh nvm got it, thanks =D
<slooksterpsv> KDE is giving me a rough time :(
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: np :)
<dasKreech> awww
 * dasKreech hugs slooksterpsv
<SporkWitch> KDE takes some getting used to if you're used to gnome, but i like it a lot more.  more flexibility and customization, from what i've seen
<dasKreech> Bad kde! Be smooth
<SporkWitch> (and gnome is ugly :P)
<dasKreech> haha
<slooksterpsv> haha, now I lost the widget that shows all your windows open like an expose type mode, what is that called
<deborah> dasKreech: i get four different update managers. gnome, kde, hidon and text.
<deborah> dasKreech: *hildon
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: you lost it, or it's underneath a window?
<slooksterpsv> nvm it's still there, phew, yeah gnome and lxde are my cup of tea
<dasKreech> deborah: what's the textone say?
<slooksterpsv> no when I'd go over the top left hand corner area, it would show, but now it has to be completely at the top left
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: you'll learn to love it.  OR ELSE :P
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: oh, did you do autohide instead of "allow windows to cover" ?
<deborah> dasKreech: update-manager-text - Text application that manages apt updates
<slooksterpsv> SporkWitch: the biggest trouble I had tonight was getting the folder view to stay sized at what I resized it to
<dasKreech> deborah: Funky. I guess that's not installed?
<slooksterpsv> SporkWitch: Can Cover is what it's set to
<SporkWitch> i turned off auto-hide on my panels because sometimes it'd be finicky since one of my monitors is a shorter vertical resolution than the other.  i just use "allow windows to cover" and it lets me have full-size windows without worrying about auto-hide wonkiness (and alt+f1 will open the menu by default)
<dasKreech> deborah: what does apt-get upgrade do ?
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: what would it do?
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: should update the list of available packages IIRC
<dasKreech> SporkWitch: I know but I'm trying to  figure out if deborah has all the updates needed
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - I'd resize it, and it would resize itself back to the size it was when I started
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech, the only way I fixed it was by installing kde-full and restarting, that fixed it, oddly enough
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: thought you were asking what the command did lol
<deborah> dasKreech: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dasKreech> sudo apt-get install update-manager-text
<deborah> and it makes the mouse die, so i have to plug in an external mouse.
<deborah> it is fetching something now
<deborah> dasKreech: it is fetching something now
<deborah> dasKreech: Setting up update-manager-text (1:0.126.10) ...
<deborah> dasKreech: Selecting previously deselected package update-manager-text.(Reading database ... 120959 files and directories currently installed.)Unpacking update-manager-text (from .../update-manager-text_1%3a0.126.10_all.deb) ...
<dasKreech> try update-manager -d now
<dasKreech> urk
<dasKreech> wait
<dasKreech> update-manager
<dasKreech> You don't want -d
<deborah> dasKreech: k waiting
<dasKreech> sudo update-manager
<deborah> dasKreech: still get command not found
<syss> g\9
<deborah> i must have messed up when i took the laptop home, between the upgrades, because when i rebooted the boot manager asked me if i wanted to fix some files and i typed in yes.
<dasKreech> update- then press tab twice
<slooksterpsv> ok I have another question, I like colibri, it's not bad, but is there a way I can get the gnome notifier in KDE, the one that's black, transparent and with white text?
<SporkWitch> moetunes: ok, so there was no .bash_profile, but there was a .bashrc.  I created my own .bash_profile just now, following this example: http://home.ubalt.edu/abento/linux/terminal/addtopath.html So, this should make it so all terminals i open, as well as any GUI links, should now look for commands along the added path, correct?  The main goal was to be able to execute a shell script via an entry on the kmenu, and to make it faster and
<SporkWitch>  easier, i wanted to have it check there for the script (i.e. instead of making the link read: ~/scripts/scriptname modifiers; I could just have the link read "scriptname modifiers")
<SporkWitch> (have a few downloads going via WINE, dont' want to interrupt them so can't relog to test heh)
<deborah> dasKreech: k. i pressed tab twice with the updatemanager-text, and i get a list of programs and files
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  you'll prob have to logout/login to get the bash environment used
<SporkWitch> moetunes: yup, just wanted to know if it SHOULD work lol.  i can't test it immediately due to the downloads I have going in WINE (finicky in the first place, i try not to test its patience lol).
<moetunes> heh
<SporkWitch> moetunes: the "should work" that i'm going to take that response for is sufficient for the time being lol
<deborah> brb.  someone is at the door.
<SporkWitch> moetunes: you "heh," I say that downloading massive game clients at less than 250KB/s TWICE because EVE's installer crapped out the first time when the screensaver came up is NOT FUN lol
 * SporkWitch misses when CCP supported a dedicated Linux client
<SporkWitch> they should drop the macheads, and go back to supporting linux; all the macheads just bootcamp anyway lol :P
<slooksterpsv> hey what's the dark theme that kde used to have called, it was a slick black theme, almost like an inverted oxygen theme - SporkWitch deborah - you guys seem in tune with kde
<slooksterpsv> this theme, what's it called: http://www.notmart.org/images/plasmakde41.png
<SporkWitch|AFK> slooksterpsv: the one i've been using is like "obsidian coast" or something close to that
<SporkWitch|AFK> mostly greys and blacks
<slooksterpsv> ??? that doesn't do my panels?
<SporkWitch|AFK> slooksterpsv: yeah, that looks like the obsidian theme i have, came pre-installed with kubuntu 10.04 amd64 dvd
<SporkWitch|AFK> it should...
<SporkWitch|AFK> should be under the "appearance" settings
<SporkWitch|AFK> last tab
<slooksterpsv> ???
<slooksterpsv> I went to colors and changed that
<SporkWitch|AFK> applications -> settings -> system settings -> appearance -> Colours -> Obsidian Coast.
<SporkWitch|AFK> and that should change your panels as well (it did for me at least lol)
<slooksterpsv> right, I did that, it didn't do my panel though
<SporkWitch|AFK> and you hit apply?
<slooksterpsv> yup
<slooksterpsv> haha, KDE hates me
<SporkWitch|AFK> style -> workspace -> oxygen
<slooksterpsv> oh thank you that is
<slooksterpsv> it
<SporkWitch|AFK> yup, now i get to wonder why when i set mine back to oxygen, my panels aren't black again.... lol
<SporkWitch|AFK> and i get to blame you, since i wouldn't have changed it if i weren't checking to see if it worked lol
<slooksterpsv> haha
<slooksterpsv> KDE is a pain cause it takes more time to modify things to optimize how you want it to look than Gnome, no offense, they need to get rid of the notification thing in kde
<SporkWitch|AFK> m'eh, it'll hopefully sort itself out after i relog the session
<slooksterpsv> do like Gnome is doing or implement Colibri
<SporkWitch|AFK> i'll worry about it if/when these downloads every finish
<slooksterpsv> haha
<slooksterpsv> kopete has too many menu items and icons, reminds me of how messy msn is; the notifications are huge, auto hide, but gather up quickly if you can't click on them to close them quick enough; changing the color scheme is complicated too, Workspace? for real? yeah call it something that normal people find it under haha. what else... I understand the fine tuning, but they need to change it to where its easy for new users - probably my fave p
<slooksterpsv> oh and KOffice
<deborah> back...
<SporkWitch|AFK> slooksterpsv: just use pidgin for chat
<slooksterpsv> oh I'm using pidgin lol can't stand kopete
<SporkWitch|AFK> slooksterpsv: i've not been able to find a multiprotocol chat client better
<SporkWitch|AFK> slooksterpsv: and i still prefer thunderbird for mail, especially since it's the only one i've found that actually is built to play nice with googlemail
<slooksterpsv> Empathy would be nice in gnome, if it had some more options
<slooksterpsv> Evolution does, really well, especially for the calendar
<SporkWitch|AFK> delete actually deletes, starring is supported, and there's also archive to archive the mail instead of delete
<SporkWitch|AFK> eh, still prefer thunderbird.  only complaint i have is that apparently the lightning calendar plugin for it (which i loved in the windows version) doesn't seem to be supported by the current linux thunderbird app
<slooksterpsv> oh really?
<slooksterpsv> ouch
<SporkWitch|AFK> yeah
<SporkWitch|AFK> haven't looked too deeply into it though, just downloaded, tried ti install, and got an error
<SporkWitch|AFK> i figure i'll look into it later, i don't use it all that much, it's just a nice convenience
<deborah> SporkWitch|AFK: ...back... the black one that i use (when i use a black one) is Magnesium
<SporkWitch|AFK> in any case, AFK again, gonna grab a shower and get ready for work so I can just head out the door when it's time, instead of staring at this clock worrying about getting distracted and not having time to get ready lol
<SporkWitch|AFK> deborah: will check it out.  it's not wanting to change the themes for me at the moment, think it's just being stubborn and a session reset ought to fix it
<deborah> reboot. bbs
<SporkWitch|AFK> but yeah, AFK
 * SporkWitch|AFK is AFK
<slooksterpsv> phew, I have a lot to learn with KDE, I know XFCE well, LXDE, Gnome, KDE has just, ever since 4.0, I've disliked it cause it seemed big and bulky
<deborah> yay the upgrader is working!
<slooksterpsv> deborah: what are you upgrading to?
<deborah> 10.04
<deborah> slooksterpsv: from 9.10 to 10.04
<slooksterpsv> nice lol
<slooksterpsv> I went from Ubuntu 10.04 to Lubuntu 10.04 to Kubuntu 10.04 (following Psychocats install and uninstall instructions)
<deborah> it froze up, and this channel helped get it going.
<slooksterpsv> YAY!
<slooksterpsv> ubottu > kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<deborah> this was orignially a ubuntu system, but i liked some of the programs on my friends kubuntu.
<slooksterpsv> see that's why I want to use Kubuntu, I like a lot of the programs, especially how with kwrite you can rotate images
<slooksterpsv> what proggys do you like
<slooksterpsv> ubottu Slook > kde
<slooksterpsv> ubottu kde > Slook
<deborah> i like the organizer/planner (i have to look its name up
<slooksterpsv> Kontact
<deborah> lol. the personal information manager and kontact
<slooksterpsv> pim = kontact lol oddly
<deborah> k.
<slooksterpsv> I would have thought kontact was the address book
<slooksterpsv> yeah it's integration is better than Evolution and Zimbra- but I like Evolution for its interface, gnome like, and zimbra cause of its evolution like interface, I don't like zimbra cause I can't write back to my google calendar, and evolution, I wanted more of the items like it has in Kontact
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: I take it you aren't on KDE 4.5 ?
<deborah> i like tomboy. and i leave sticky notes everywhere to remind me, and notebook sticky notes are better than putting real sticky notes all over the laptop. :)
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - I think it's KDE 4.5, it's whatever Kubuntu-desktop installs lol
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: Are you on 10.10 ?
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - no 10.04
<slooksterpsv> *.1
<SporkWitch|AFK> 10.04 installs 4.4
<slooksterpsv> ahhh ok
<SporkWitch|AFK> 4.5 should be part of the 10.10 upgrade today, i should think, though
<slooksterpsv> deborah: haven't really used Tomboy too much, I like it, but never really used it a whole lot - can't say I care for the Mono bindings either
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: The notifications are way better on 4.5 I jumped on a live CD the other day and was surprised by how annoyed I was with the 4.4 :) You can install colibri as well if you like
<dasKreech> There is a KDE version
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - I'm using Colibri, hate Kubuntu notifications
<SporkWitch> now with the notifications, can you tell it to ignore some apps?
<deborah> ***looks up colibri***
<SporkWitch> i've noticed that pidgin integrates properly with the little notifier applet in the system tray, but it ALSO integrates with the one that gives me messages about updates, packages that'll make something run better, etc.
<dasKreech> SporkWitch: yes
<SporkWitch> rather annoying when the little applet does it perfectly, but the main one leaves all the login/logout notifications there until i close them, one by one, even if they are hidden until i click the button lol
<dasKreech> Forget wehre but I used to play with it. It's not super granular which is quite un KDE like
<SporkWitch> yeah, when i hit "system tray settings" one of hte toggles is for application notices, but that sounds like it might also include system update notifications and the like, the stuff that i DO want it telling me about lol
<SporkWitch> be nice if it timestamped the notifications, too.... lol
<slooksterpsv> so I may have to download the Kubuntu RC and try it out
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: the release is tonight.... lol
<SporkWitch> AFAIK kubuntu and ubuntu releases are simultaneous
<SporkWitch> or they try to be
<SporkWitch> heck, the kubuntu site says it's ALREADY available lol
<slooksterpsv> so Kubuntu 10.10 is tomorrow? last time I thought they released Kubuntu's like a week after Ubuntu's latest release... could be wrong
<SporkWitch> dunno, maybe they're making an extra effort since it's version 10.10, releasing on 10/10/10, and the current theory is that it will release at 1010 GMT
<SporkWitch> kind of hard to pass up that cheese / marketing potential lol
<deborah> lol. i forgot my original question. is it better to upgrade to 10.04 or do a clean install?
<SporkWitch> deborah: everyone seems to recommend clean install; me? i just spent over 20 hours downloading installers and the like on this POS DSL connection, i'm NOT doing that again
<SporkWitch> i'll use the upgrade option lol
<SporkWitch> i feel like i've stepped back in time to the mid-90's or something, the last time i had internet this slow and ****ty was when i didn't have internet at all lol; amazing really, i'd always heard most of the EU telekoms were great, but germany clearly not so much lol
<dasKreech> deborah: depends on how much you like redoing your setup
<SporkWitch> (this is of course an exageration; i still remember how fast my first 14.4k modem was at the time lol; still compared to the 15-20Mb/s i'm used to, 2Mb/s DSL sucks)
<deborah> SporkWitch: sorry to hear that. i dont have much on it, since most everything is saved on my thumbdrive, but i didnt consider the time. last time i had to REinstall vista all the updates and patches took 3 days.
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: No They all release on the same day
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: It's one server :)
<deborah> i dont think the upgrades for 10.04 should take too long.
<SporkWitch> deborah: well, assumign they release the DVD iso, it shouldn't be too much trouble, just the one big one and a few random codecs and other dependencies
<SporkWitch> deborah: only reason you had that big patch-up when you first install 10.04 is that it's not brand new, so stuff's been updated (including the kernel)
<slooksterpsv> :| I don't want to change my OS again, but I have a feeling I'm going to be going back to Ubuntu with Gnome lol, KDE and me are just not friends we're archenemies
<SporkWitch> don't do it! ubuntu is a gateway OS! it leads to windows!
<SporkWitch> lol :P
<deborah> SporkWitch: k. after the nightmare that vista was, kubuntu is a dream.
<SporkWitch> deborah: that's not saying much, but yeah, these days a first time linux experience is amazing after windows, vista especially.  that being said, win7 isn't so bad from a gamer's perspective.  you've gotta run windows anyway for a lot of stuff, and if you've gotta do it, win7 is the first version to not make me feel dirty after booting
<slooksterpsv> ouch, ok Kontact is messing up on me clipping and that
<deborah> my friend lost an adquaintance back to ms from kubuntu because of gaming.
<SporkWitch> yeah.  luckily for me, most of my PC gaming is EVE Online these days, which has excellent linux support in WINE.  At the moment it's looking like i'll only need to boot to windows for FFXIV, which so far isn't a big deal, since until the first couple content updtaes come out, there's really not much to do in that game yet (though it shows a ton of promise)
<deborah> i dont know what some people see in games that make you earn a living in the game to the point you dont earn a living for reals.
<SporkWitch> then one of my mates plays WoW and he's finally got a computer again, so i might drink myself into a coma and play that with him again (hate that game so much, but keeping in touch with friends, y'know how it is), and that runs well in linux as well from all reports
<SporkWitch> dunno.  my first MMORPG was the pay-per-hour NWN game on AOL in 1991 (first graphical MMORPG ever released), with a whopping 50 simultaneous player capacity on the single physical server that ran it lol
<deborah> WoW and halo. i havent gamed since FFX
<dasKreech> Loved FFX
<deborah> * lost a friend to WoW and halo. i havent gamed since FFX
<SporkWitch> been playing them ever since, almost all the major ones, several of the not-so-big ones.  Managed a social life, full-time job (more than full-time, really, I'm military), and at times a girlfriend as well.
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: Technically going back to Gnome is still using the same OS :) Different environment though
<slooksterpsv> hehe yeah, I like Gnome me and it are best buds :D
<slooksterpsv> someone should port koffice to gtk, that'd be cool =D
<dasKreech> If you run it under Gnome it takes on the Gtk look
<SporkWitch> deborah: i feel your pain.  WoW, Halo, iProducts, Windows, 99% of what's on radio and tv, it's all the same: prefab trash that's managed to become popular in spite of overwhelming mediocrity at best, utter ****tacularness at worst.  And what's worse, other products try to mimic them, and make themselves worse as a result, or ruin potentially good games by trying to copy them instead of going for originality
<slooksterpsv> not with mine, it takes the qt look
<dasKreech> KDE and Qt does a lot of work to be compatible
<slooksterpsv> lol unless there's an option I can change
<dasKreech> ah I guess it depends on which Qt you have. You can turn on a gtk look in Qt
<slooksterpsv> really?
<deborah> gtk is gnome, and Qt is KDE?
<SporkWitch> dunno, i've just always preferred KDE.  gives me more control, behaves better, i like the apps better, and it's usually looked better.  if nothing else, almost any feature in gnome, i've seen in KDE, while the reverse cannot be said
<deborah> SporkWitch: i stopped watching tv a long ago--except for rare events like dr. who.
<SporkWitch> one thing glaringly missing from gnome is borderless windows
<SporkWitch> deborah: pretty much the same here.  i don't even have tv where i'm living now lol
<SporkWitch> deborah: firefly, farscape, doctor who, babylon 5
<slooksterpsv> I guess for what I use, gnome is perfect, where with KDE I struggle to find it, yet LXDE and XFCE I can find what I need quickly and effortlessly... odd, well LXDE I had to learn a few things, like setup xfce4-power-manager to get power management to work
<SporkWitch> once those were canceled there wasn't much left worth watching, though Sanctuary is pretty neat, and i confess that I'm addicted to True Blood (though I just wait and buy  the season on Blu-Ray for 30-50 instead of paying 30-50/month for HBO lol)
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: but you'd be doing the same with anything else, is my point.  any time you try to learn something new you have to find where everything is.  at least it's not like windows where they change things around for no reason.  I was ready to shoot someone the first time i tried doing tech support on a vista machine, absolutely nothing was in anythign even approaching a logical place.
<deborah> SporkWitch: i like firefly/serentity, and dr. who. dont know much about babylon 5 or farscape, except that my friend who does know them gets made when i describe farscape as " it' s kind of like star trek..."   he gets speechless.
<slooksterpsv> SporkWitch - yup and they even changed it in windows 7 haha
<SporkWitch> slooksterpsv: not trying to talk you out of going gnome, merely saying, your primary complaint is that it's different, not that there's really anything wrong with it, y'know what i mean?
<slooksterpsv> yeah, it's with me and using it lol
<SporkWitch> deborah: i'm going to send you a file, please give it executable perms and run it ^_-
<SporkWitch> don't ever call farscape star trek again lol
<deborah> SporkWitch: please forgive, but i am very hesitant to exept files from people i dont know.
<SporkWitch> deborah: seriously though, those two are probably the greatest pieces of modern science fiction since Star Trek: TNG, Star Wars, and the original Doctor Who
<SporkWitch> deborah: lol
<slooksterpsv> alrighty you guys I'mma try KDE/Kubuntu for a few days, and upgrade to 10.10
<deborah> good choise, slooksterpsv!
<deborah> *choice
<SporkWitch> deborah: if you can get hold of a copy, pick up the complete series of Farscape, it's only 40 or 50 USD, and they just released the complete box set on DVD a few months back
<SporkWitch> deborah: you'll be glad you did.  likewise for Babylon 5, though that one's harder and pricier.  I was able to track down all 5 seasons for US$200 as a set on half.com and the movie collection for another 40 or 50
<SporkWitch> deborah: in both cases, though, worth every penny, some of the greatest sci-fi ever made.
<deborah> SporkWitch: i will check it out.
 * Diziara hasn't watched B5, but she can certainly second the recommendation about Farscape.
<deborah> i have watched 2 seasons of Andromeda, and like it. it seems to be a mixed bag. some episodes are good, and some are mediocre.
<SporkWitch> let's put it this way: nearly every episode of B5 was written or co-written by the creator (this is a guiness record for most episodes of a single series written by the same person).  there are clues in the PILOT that aren't explained or understood until the end of the first season, some not until the 3rd and 4th
<SporkWitch> every character has a trap door written in, so that if the actor had to leave for some reason, it would make sense and not feel like a kludge or a shark-hop
<deborah> SporkWitch: i like stories like that
<SporkWitch> scripts were ALL written 6 episodes in advance, so there was plenty of time for changes and adjustments, because you knew what was coming
<SporkWitch> no piece of science-fiction is more deserving of the word "art," in my opinion
<deborah> SporkWitch: kind of like star trek ^__^
<dasKreech> Funny thing is a lot of people seem to not like KDE's environment cause they feel that it has too many things to flip but love the apps cause they can get them to do exactly what they want
<SporkWitch> farscape isn't on THAT  level, but it's stil a great, unique, original, and amazing series.  if you do get the box set of the series, make sure you also get the movie "peacekeeper wars" (the series finale ends with "to be continued" and every fan in the world rioting lol, that movie is the REAL finale)
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: you're behind the times, this channel is now about Sci-Fi lol
<dasKreech> I was noticing that :)
<deborah> thanx! i will let my friend know. he drones on a bout it ending in a cliff hanger.
<deborah> he also rants about primeval ending on a ciffhanger.
<SporkWitch> deborah: oh yeah, i used to as well until a friend showed me that movie.  it picks up within minutes of the series finale and gives closure to everything.
<SporkWitch> haven't seen that one
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: if it bothers you we can take it elsewhere, but i figure as long as no one's asking questions / questions are getting answeed, it's kosher
<SporkWitch> *answered
<dasKreech> There is #kubuntu-offtopic
<deborah> british sci-fi with a good set of characters, but goes wrong halfway through the first season.
<dasKreech> You can geek out there
<deborah> oops, sorry.
<SporkWitch> dasKreech: np :)
 * dasKreech taps slooksterpsv on the shoulder
<dasKreech> #kubuntu-offtopic if you are joining them in the stars :)
<SporkWitch> dasKreech is a party pooper :P (j/k)
 * dasKreech plays a weak horn
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - ???
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: Just saying that if you were part of the SciFi chat it's moved :)
<deborah> i just noticed. both the package server for kubuntu 9.10 is running dl all of the updates and patches AND the updater is running updating 9.10 to 10.04. should i turn one of them off and if so which one?
<Slook> uhh... I have no clue, I'd leave it as is for now...
<moetunes> same here- don't mess with 'em
<deborah> k
<deborah> 30 minutes to go for the updater to complete. bbiab.
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  best not to do the afk thing in the ubuntu channels mate
<SporkWitch> moetunes: really?
<moetunes> yeh
<moetunes> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<SporkWitch> fair enough
<SporkWitch> old habits die hard, heh
<moetunes> :
<moetunes> :]
<Slook> !busy
<Slook> how do you have ubottu tell others messages?
<Slook> oops OT, sorry moving to OT
<Slook> lol
<moetunes> !lol | slook :]
<ubottu> slook :]: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<moetunes> that's haow :]
<moetunes> how even :]
<Slook> haha ok
<Guest77289> hi
<Ludd> hi
<Ludd> oi
<Ludd> olá
<FloodBotK2> Ludd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> !pt | Ludd
<Slook> hi Ludd
<ubottu> Ludd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<moetunes> I think he needs portuguese..?
<Slook> haha Ludd please don't flood
<Ludd> no
<moetunes> ok
<Ludd> do you speak portuguese?
<sh1ft33_1> is anyone good with networking in here?
<Ludd> moetunes
<moetunes> Ludd:  I don't sorry
<SporkWitch> sh1ft33_1: depends on the question.  network side yes, specific to linux, maybe lol
<Ludd> but you recognize it
<Ludd> ?
<moetunes> Ludd:  I took a guess with the ola bit... :]
<Slook> sh1ft33_1: What can we help ya with?
<anirudh24seven> when's 10.10 kubuntu releasing ?
<moetunes> soon...
<Slook> ok question, when I click on links with Pidgin it opens konqueror, I don't like konqueror
<moetunes> check your upgrade manager every now and again 'cause it will depend on the mirror you use
<SporkWitch> anirudh24seven: Soon[TM]
<Slook> oh so question is, should I remove konqueror or try to modify the default?
<moetunes> Slook:  that wasn't a question :]
<moetunes> ok
<SporkWitch> (damn, alt-0153 doesn't work lol)
<sh1ft33_1> Slook Many things lol
<SporkWitch> anirudh24seven: seriously though, the current theory is 1010 GMT, since it's version 10.10 releasing on 10/10/10
<sh1ft33_1> <Slook> Many things
<Ludd> hey moetunes i can't connect to server
<anirudh24seven> SporkWitch: oh ok
<Ludd> have you got a solution?
<SporkWitch> anirudh24seven: note that i said "theory," not "deadline" lol
<anirudh24seven> SporkWitch: lol
<Slook> I fixed it lol that was easy lol
<moetunes> Ludd:  which server and how?
<Ludd> it tells I'm bot from brazil
<Ludd> starlink
<moetunes> Ludd:  are you using an open proxy or similar?
<Ludd> there is no how i connect in there
<moetunes> Ludd:  if not try a diff nick
<Ludd> not that I know
<Ludd> I tried many as possible
<moetunes> k - what is the starlink server?
<slooksterpsv> oops
<Ludd> it says: pmse bot BRAZIL
<Ludd> when i'm going to log in
<moetunes> Ludd:  I don't know what you are trying to do so it is hard to help more
<Ludd> if i'm using a proxy, is that impossible to connect?
<moetunes> Ludd:  some places don't like open proxies - I don't know about the one you want to connect to
<Ludd> I did connect now
<moetunes> what made it work?
<Ludd> http chat
<moetunes> oh ok :]
<Ludd> starlink option
<jeawy> hello~
<moetunes> jeawy:  hello
<moetunes> jeawy:  it is quiet in here now - no need for a pm
<moetunes> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<moetunes> jeawy:  you're going on /ignore mate
<sp1408> hey
<sp1408> what's the exact release time?
<sp1408> for maverick?
<moetunes> there is no "exact" time - soon
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<yevster> Anyone know what time 10.10 is supposed to drop?
<moetunes> soon is the best you'll get - there is no set time
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<yevster> It's like waiting for Harry Potter all over again. ;-)
<moetunes> heh
<willstoney> hello
<willstoney> does anyone know when today kubuntu will be released?
<moetunes> soon is the best you'll get - there is no set time
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<willstoney> thanks guys ill wait till tomorrow night then
<moetunes> :]
<cato37> hello room. i was on earlier as deborah. that laptop didnt upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. when the computer boots the AppArmor profiles fail to load and the screen freezes at the login.
<moetunes> I wouldn't know how to fix that sorry... - if noone else does now ask again in a bit cato37 :]
<cato37> i am going ahead with my original plan to do a clean install
<moetunes> luck :]
<cato37> my question is, how do i do that so that it only installs over kubuntu and not vista?
<moetunes> during install you will get the option to set a partition - make sure  you pick the right one - the first one will be vista if it was installed first
<cato37> yes, vista was installed first
<moetunes> the partitioner will list the partitions - the ntfs one is vista - the ext3/4 one is the kubuntu install - use that one
<sp1408> waiting eagerly for it
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<cato37> ok. the upgrade disk ready. in Prepare partititons, i have a sda that is all blank. a fat 16 @ size: 49mb, used 33mb
<moetunes> cato37:  it doesn't seem vista is listed in there then...?
<cato37> a sda2 that is ntfs, a sda5 that is swap, a sda6 ext3, and a sda 7 that is ext3.
<cato37> sorry. i hit the enter key before i had typed it all
<moetunes> cato37:  sda isn't all blank then - it has sda2 etc - scared me then
<geekosopher> is it out?
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<cato37> oh, i see. the sda is the header (folder name)
<moetunes> cato37:  I guess you had sda6 for / and sda7 for home then?
<cato37> for if you want to partition the whole disk
<geekosopher> :D I like teasing ubottu on this day
<cato37> i think one of them is the failed upgrade.
<cato37> they are about equal in size.
<cato37> my bad. sda6 is 10 gigs and sda7 is 28 gigs
<moetunes> it is up to you to decide but I like a separate /home so on fresh installs my data is still there
<cato37> i put all my data on my thumbdrive, so there is no loss with the clean install.
<moetunes> you can use sda6 for / and sda7 for /home - if you don't format sda7 then your data "may" still be there
<cato37> i just want to do it right this time. ^__^
<cato37> okay. so on linux, sda6 would be a home file for root, and sda7 would be for progam files?
<moetunes> nope
<moetunes> home is diff to root
<cato37> oh.
<moetunes> sdag in the partitioner gets mounted as /
<moetunes> sda7 gets mounted as /home
<moetunes> sda6 in the partitioner gets mounted as / - sorry
<moetunes> and / = root
<moetunes> root is the filesystem and /home is where user files and configs are
<cato37> okay. dont mess fat16, ntfs, or swap. set sda6 as / and sda7 as /home.
<moetunes> yep
<cato37> and it is okay for home to be three sizes larger than / ?
<cato37> *three times larger
<moetunes> well the filesystem needs only about 5gb at the start - but your home folder can be filled with lots - most use 10gb for / and all the rest for /home
<cato37> good. that is what it is set at. should i switch to the ext4 journaling file system for both of them?
<cato37> they are now at ext3 sys.
<moetunes> I prefer ext4 but it is your choice there
<moetunes> ext3 is journalled too - ext4 has extents which is a little bit of extra space for each file to avoid fragmentation
<cato37> i am not that technical, and probably wont ever be discussing the merits or flaws of either. if ext4 if the next level, then i should go to it.
<moetunes> I agree :]
<cato37> do i want to change the swap file to ext4 also?
<moetunes> swap has it's own filesytem - it is always   swap
<cato37> nvrmnd. i dont have that option.
<moetunes> you don't get a choice for it once it is selected as swap
<cato37> i can never remember if i need my name in small and the computer name in all caps, or does it matter?
<moetunes> doesn't matter
<moetunes> but once you pick caps or not you're gonna have to keep using 'em
<cato37> okay. i was onced asked to change the computer name because the network couldnt handle it.
<moetunes> seems strange but ok
<cato37> it had to be all small or something.
<moetunes> I always use all small letters
<cato37> my next option is to "install boot loader" and the device location /dev/sda as it was at first. will this overwrite my first bootloader to the point of loosing the ability to load vista?
<moetunes> I don't use any windows but it "should" find the vista install and add it to the boot options
<moetunes> if o the offchance there is a problem there is stuff on the forums for fixing it
<moetunes> *on
<cato37> keen. thanx all. thank you moetunes. you are all great. this is so much easier than my hassles with vista tech support.
<moetunes> heh yw :]
<cato37> now if i can just figure out how to keep the coffee holder from autotically closing back into the computer. ^__^
<cato37> *automatically
<moetunes> hehe
<moetunes> it "should" stay open
<cato37> woot! everything seems to be working.
<moetunes> :]
<cato37> i am giving cato his computer back. thank you all, again. *deborah*
<moetunes> bye
<hugo_nl> good morning guys -- all waiting for release? :P
<moetunes> seems alot are
<hugo_nl> yeh here as well... hoping that the most recent kernel included solves some issues on a toshiba laptop powersaving- and temperature wise...
<twister> hello everyone...
<moetunes> you should ask in #ubuntu+1 about that
<hugo_nl> ah I have good feeling about the latest kernel, been tinkering with that on my own laptop {toshiba is gf's}
<hugo_nl> PS, what moment today is it going live? Once everybody including Honolulu is on 10/10 or, simply when responsible folks wake up? :D
<moetunes> soon is the best you'll get - there is no set time
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<hugo_nl> Haha okay, "soon" is good enough for me  -- I'm used to things like "..when it's ready..." ;)
<hugo_nl> handy little bot there :D
<Unksi> hugo_nl: atleast with *buntu soon doesnt mean "maybe in 2-3 years or so" :D
<hugo_nl> hehe yeh like a certain company in redmond lol
<Research> Hi all kubuntu community.
<dmatt> Research: you started so nice... but where's the rest of the toast?
<Tm_T> dmatt: ?
<dmatt> Tm_T: i am little bit in partying mode now... Research started tio say st.
<dmatt> but did not finish
<Tm_T> dmatt: ah, partying is ongoing in #ubuntu-release-party if you're looking more of it (:
<dmatt> Tm_T: I am there already, but the best time is in #ubuntu-trivia
<anirudh> whats the best laptop that doesnt come bundled with win7?
<dmatt> anirudh: lots of them are sold without win7, rest is according to your preferences and needs
<anirudh> brand, and considering i am in india. not many choices here
<dmatt> anirudh: it always buy HP, my friends buy Lenovo, my wife has MSI ... you have to google notebooks which you like and choose from them
<dmatt> anirudh: we even do not know what is available in your country
<anirudh> weve got hp dell sony etc. most of the brands. even msi..
<Scherenhaenden> hey everbody
<anirudh> dmatt: ill continue my search! :)
<dmatt> !best|anirudh
<ubottu> anirudh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dmatt> the same applies to notebooks
<Scherenhaenden> hi i wanna reinstall my kubuntu cuz im having troubles with it
<Scherenhaenden> how could i save all my emails from kmail?
<dmatt> Scherenhaenden: now that is something i would like to know too
<dmatt> i was just lazy to google it
<Scherenhaenden> no... i found them
<Scherenhaenden> but here
<Scherenhaenden>  $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<Scherenhaenden> but how could i know if they are all inside this out?
<dmatt> actually i have dual boot with old and new kubuntu so I can test it
<dmatt> Scherenhaenden: i copied the kmail folder but inbox is not visible, because the account is not created
<dmatt> but I see some option "archive", may be it is better to export all emails and import them to new installation
<Scherenhaenden> dmatt: sorry... i have a cat n he was kidding me... for that reason i was not more here
<Scherenhaenden> dmatt: i think i will copie home... to take everything n than neuinstall
<Scherenhaenden> new*
<dmatt> Scherenhaenden: you should definitely backup home, and than you can try upgrade :) it saves a lot of work
<Scherenhaenden> upgrade?
<Scherenhaenden> i have kubuntu 10.10
<TopGear> hi
<Guest60403> ahhhh
<TopGear> How do I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10RC, without fresh install/
<TopGear> becouse 10.04's got the drivers for my graphics card, ans 10.10 not.
<n8w> whats goin on with 10.10?the banner says 1 day left
<n8w> TopGear:  go the the webpage n read the "how to"
<Guest60403> k
<Scherenhaenden> since i have kubuntu 9.10 i having problems with my sound i dont know why
<Scherenhaenden> i was upgrading to repair n nothing
<Scherenhaenden> n8w: i was asking me why is yet the banner with 1 days left
<Scherenhaenden> n way is not complete the installation from kubuntu 10.10
<n8w> Scherenhaenden:  well at 0:38 last night, it said 0 days left
<Scherenhaenden> :S
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04.1 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-kubuntu-netbook-10041 | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Release party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Riddell> topicdiff Release party in #ubuntu-release-party
<n8w> Riddell:  put the new version into the repo n then we can celebrate:D
<n8w> Riddell:  otherwise ive got nothin to celebrate;)
<Research> Congratulations to all :)
<Scherenhaenden> 163 gigs... from home/edward folder... that funny is that in that folder... is not much...
<Scherenhaenden> how could i so a list of the installed programms on my pc?
<moetunes> dpkg -l
<Scherenhaenden> ohhh right
<Scherenhaenden> thanks
<Scherenhaenden> i have a problem
<Scherenhaenden> is to big for my konsole
<Scherenhaenden> i cant see all
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> it be lost a part of thme
<moetunes> dpkg -l | less
<Scherenhaenden> thanks
<Scherenhaenden> XD
<happyhessian> is there anyone here who can help me with a display problem on upgrade from kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10? xorg.conf seems right and xorg is running according to top but the screen is totally black.  tty terminals work fine.
<moetunes> you can read the X log to find out what happened
<happyhessian> moetunes: i don't see anything that looks wrong in /var/log/Xorg.0.log should i pastebin it?
<bruno666> happyhessian: is plasma-desktop running?
<happyhessian> well i pastebinned it http://pastebin.com/khr00axD
<happyhessian> ummm, i don't know.  i don't see anything at all and since it's at the log-on screen i don't think plasma has loaded yet.  i'll check now.
<happyhessian> is there a way to scroll in top?
<bruno666> Could you switch back to graphic mode (Alt+Ctrl+F7) and try to launch krunner with Alt+F2
<happyhessian> bruno666: does krunner open on the login screen? i've never tried.  i pressed alt+f2 on my black screen, is there a command you recommend trying--assuming it's working?
<happyhessian> bruno666: it's really weird because it's behaving as if it doesn't know that my monitor is plugged in to the pci card but it explicitly recognizes it on line 132 of the log file.
<bruno666> Ok, I thought that you had a balck screen after login in
<moetunes> line 145 suggests to me thar vidia driver doesn't know the monitors syncs
<moetunes> *that
<happyhessian> moetunes: that's interesting.  is there an option in xorg.conf that i can add to force it?
<moetunes> you could add the monitors syncs if you can find them
<moetunes> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<moetunes> will show you how ^^
<happyhessian> i only have one screen, it's just that i'm using a pci gpu, not the on-board one.
<moetunes> I'll get the entries but you need to get the numbers
<bruno666> I didn't see anything weong in xorg log
<bruno666> happyhessian: did you try to restart kdm from tty?
<bruno666> sudo restart kdm
<happyhessian> just did it.  my tty screen just went totally black.
<moetunes> in the Monitor section - HorizSync 31 - 81   VertRefresh 56 - 75   but you need the right numbers for your monitor
<moetunes> try the next tty
<moetunes> there's been a few ppl lately with this issue
<happyhessian> moetunes: i'm sorry i don't understand.  try what? restarting kdm? or just open another terminal to get my monitor's information.
<happyhessian> btw my xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/4ZySbvBG
<moetunes> are you in a gui terminal or tty? - you said the tty went blank so try tthe next one - ctrl+alt+F3   or whatever
<moetunes> it has the sync and refresh rate so change those numbers
<moetunes> to what is suitable
<happyhessian> how can i determine what's suitable?
<moetunes> there might be sticker on the back
<moetunes> or a manual or google the monitor
<moetunes> I think 28-31 is way to short for the sync
<Riddell> ***  it's 10:10:10 on 10/10/10
<Riddell> *** http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
<moetunes> as a guess up that to 28-80
<apachelogger> Riddell: I wonder if we should update the topic?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think we should
<Scherenhaenden> the cd torrent link for kubuntu 10.0 is broken
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Release party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Misterio> Kubuntu 10.10 released?
<Misterio> RC or final version?
<apachelogger> Misterio: final
<apachelogger> Scherenhaenden: where is that?
<Scherenhaenden> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<apachelogger> ah, true
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/maverick/desktop/ not populated with final yet
<apachelogger> Scherenhaenden: thanks
<Misterio> apachelogger: I am thinking about staying on LTS
<Scherenhaenden> apachelogger: will u fix it?
<happyhessian> moetunes: google thinks 31-84 and 56-72 are the right numbers.  now i need to restart x.  what's the command again?
<Scherenhaenden> x please restart XD
<moetunes> happyhessian:  I would just do   startx
<happyhessian> i get this fatal server error, whatever i'll just reboot.
<apachelogger> Scherenhaenden: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ you can use the torrent file from here for the time being
<Scherenhaenden> mm ok... is the final too?
<Scherenhaenden> there are just dvds
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Scherenhaenden: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/ there you go
<_kroson_> Scherenhaenden: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/maverick/desktop/kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<moetunes> happyhessian:  I would check the log to see what the error was
<_kroson_> if you want 64-bit torrent
<Scherenhaenden> _kroson_: thanks...
<Scherenhaenden> apachelogger: thanks
<geekosopher> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<_kroson_> geekosopher: it is
<geekosopher> yes... ubottu is gettting old
<happyhessian> i don't see anything out of the ordinary but it's still not selecting a mode.  here's the pastebinhttp://pastebin.com/2PwnCFbw
<Scherenhaenden> _kroson_: that is not what im looking for
<Scherenhaenden> that is from september
<_kroson_> Scherenhaenden: man it isnt, but wait
<_kroson_> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<_kroson_> just go here
<Scherenhaenden> _kroson_: there is not there
<Scherenhaenden> just dvds
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> the page has only the adress to dvds... for cds is the old version from september
<_kroson_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/
<_kroson_> this is not september, its today's
<moetunes> happyhessian:  yep it looks the same as the first log - seen lines 161-163?
<happyhessian> moetunes: yea, that's my on-board gpu.  but lines 137-144 show my real monitor--and it's recognized.
<Scherenhaenden>  http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/maverick/desktop/kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<moetunes> happyhessian:  then X is trying to show the desktop from the onboard it seems
<Scherenhaenden> trying to install kubuntu 10.10 today will be so hard like trying to install freebsd
<happyhessian> moetunes: even though the correct device is pointed to in xorg.conf and discovered as seen in the log?
<moetunes> happyhessian:  tried disabling the onboard in the bios?
<moetunes> happyhessian:  I know what you mean but since the obvious isn't working it's time to try something less obvious...
<happyhessian> nope, didn't know i could.
<Scherenhaenden> is ther
<Scherenhaenden> XD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<apachelogger> Scherenhaenden: just use releases.ubuntu.com, I recon torrent.ubuntu.com only grabs the torrent files every once in a while from releases.ubuntu.com
<moetunes> happyhessian:  I would also give a mode in the screen section in xorg.conf
<Scherenhaenden> apachelogger: now is there
<Scherenhaenden> thanks
<Scherenhaenden> im downloading the version from today
<apachelogger> k
<Scherenhaenden> great, isnt it?
<happyhessian> moetunes:would that be called "on-chip vga" or is that something else.  it seems like the closest thing in my bios but it's really a cpu option, not an integrated peripherals option.
<moetunes> happyhessian:  yep that sounds like it
<happyhessian> ok, let's see what we've got
<happyhessian> moetunes: by mode, you mean a line with resolutions on it, like: Modes "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<moetunes> happyhessian:  yep
<moetunes> happyhessian:  under Depth 24
<happyhessian> ok, i'll try it
<happyhessian> moetunes: still nothing.  new x log http://pastebin.com/WVJdKKsD
<moetunes> k
<happyhessian> maybe i should just give up and try to switch drivers--even though i really would rather be using the nvidia ddriver...
<moetunes> happyhessian:  as a check is there anything nvidia in the system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" ?
<happyhessian> moetunes: nope
<moetunes> happyhessian:  at least it picks the mode... and the log is way shorter - anything on the hooked up tv ?
<happyhessian> there is no hooked up TV, i'm not sure what that's doing there.
<happyhessian> moetunes: what is NV-GLX? is that part of the proprietary nvidia driver or is it part of the nv driver?
<moetunes> happyhessian:  my bad - it doesn't give a brand so it is just setting the port - does   xrandr -q   return anything?
<happyhessian> i don't think i have nv installed--i certainly didn't have it installed before i upgraded from 10.04
<happyhessian> returns "Can't open display"
<moetunes> happyhessian:  it is nvidias glx - I guess it is just a shortened version for that
<moetunes> what's the return from   startx   ?
<happyhessian> what's the best way to pastebin stdout?
<moetunes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<crizna> hi
<crizna>                
<crizna>            
<moetunes> crizna:  hello
<happyhessian> moetunes: maybe i don't know how to use pipe correctly... startx | pastebinit ??
<happyhessian> basically i get a fatal server error, server is already acritve for display 0.  then invaled mit-magic-cookie-1 keygiving up.
<moetunes> happyhessian:  startx | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<moetunes> so server is active but not found with xrandr -q  ?
<moetunes> you could try   sudo service kdm restart
<moetunes> happyhessian:  ^^
<happyhessian> well that just makes the screen go dead
<moetunes> yep ok - there's a bug with the nvidia driver it seems - they call it a performance regression... - you might have to go to the nv or nouveau driver
<happyhessian> the weird thing about this whole problem is that xorg is running and using a nice chunk of memory according to top but the screen is totally black
<happyhessian> ok, so apt-get remove nvidia-current ?
<moetunes> if that was what you installed yep
<moetunes> and rename xorg.conf so X sets itself up
<happyhessian> not install a different one, just whatever is built-in?
<moetunes> I think the nv one is built in but I am not sure
<moetunes> remove the nvidia one and do   pkill xorg  and then try   startx again
<moetunes> remove the nvidia one and do   pkill xorg  and then try   startx   again
<happyhessian> there's no package called anything like nv so let's assume it is.  i just restarted, i'll try that next time
<moetunes> k
<happyhessian> i'm probably going to have to give it the pci address to go to anyway now
<moetunes> with the onboard disabled it should find it
<moetunes> *the pci-e one
<happyhessian> good call, it's already better now, i'm getting the fancy boot-up screen and not the low-res text graphic one
<moetunes> woot!
<happyhessian> but it's not booting up--how do i enable verbose boot up?
<moetunes> remove splash from the kernel line
<moetunes> you can do it from grub - hit e to edit the selected kernel
<happyhessian> how do i get grub to stop and take orders? it marches right past my "e" bashing
<moetunes> use the down arrow first to stop the countdown maybe
<tsimpson> press shift or escape during grub loading
<happyhessian> i can't get grub to stop but the computer booted up far enough to start the ssh server so i can open terminals on it to see what's going on.  my xlog is now http://pastebin.com/8U0EdcAZ
<happyhessian> moetunes: yay! errors!
<moetunes> wwot!
<happyhessian> line 104 no drivers found
<moetunes> you didn't rename the xorg.conf
<moetunes> line 17
<happyhessian> you're right, i misunderstood you.
<moetunes> just rename it xorg.conf.nvidia or something
<happyhessian> yea, i copied it but somehow i thought it would automatically make a new one without nvidia.  :&
<moetunes> heh
<happyhessian> moetunes: score! login shows up, works, and gives me...
<happyhessian> ***waiting***
<happyhessian> my desktop!
<moetunes> double woot!
<moetunes> a good size resolution?
<happyhessian> yea, it looks like full 1680x1050
<happyhessian> glxgears look alright
<moetunes> you'll have to check how it goes with effects excetera
<moetunes> great!
<happyhessian> thanks moetunes.  i guess i'll try to switch back to nvidia later.  do you know the specific bug i'm looking for so that i can look for it to be resolved?
<moetunes> happyhessian:  it was the bright lads on #archlinux that pointed it out - they've gone to the beta driver from nvidia
<moetunes> happyhessian:  I would check the forums
<happyhessian> ok, if urbanterror works with the default driver, then i've got all i need B)
<happyhessian> moetunes: thanks a million!
<moetunes> happy to help :]
<JeroenDeDauw> What is the difference between the CD and the DVD @ http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ?
<moetunes> the dvd has more on it ?
<Tm_T> DVD has more languages etc
<tsimpson> the DVD has both the Desktop and Alternate installer, as well as more packages and language packs on it
<moetunes> Do not be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Kubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs. Most people will be fine with the standard CD  - from that page
<tsimpson> there is no difference in the installed system from the CD or the DVD though
<JeroenDeDauw> ok, thanks :)
<JeroenDeDauw> I have a Kubuntu installed from wubi on one machine, and I don't have enough disk space there. What's the best approach of converting the .disk file I now have on an NTFS partition into an EXT partition?
<moetunes> I don't think you can -
<moetunes> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<JeroenDeDauw> Meh... I'd really hate to do a new install on that machine, as I then have to set up my whole working environment again :(
<moetunes> there is
<moetunes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<moetunes> takes most of the work out
<moetunes> of the rebuild
<JeroenDeDauw> moetunes: Thanks - I'll give that a try :)
<moetunes> luck :]
<Buutti> hiya
<moetunes> hello
<JeroenDeDauw> Will the 10.10 release show up as an update in "software updates" of my Kubuntu install?
<Tm_T> hi PhilRod
<moetunes> JeroenDeDauw:  it's released so it is up to the mirror you use
<PhilRod> hey Tm_T, how's it going?
<JeroenDeDauw> moetunes: Ok, I'll just wait and see what happens then.
<Tm_T> PhilRod: enjoying the buzz of new release (:
<PhilRod> ooh awesome. Will have to upgrade (I'm still on karmic, so it'll have to be a clean install)
<Buutti> I had 10.10RC and now 10.10 is officially out, are there any updated packages at all?
<Buutti> The software updates window doesn't give me any updates
<Torch> Buutti: i have no details in this particular case, but the whole sense of an RC is that nothing changes for the release... so it wouldn't be too surprising if there were no upadates
<Buutti> ah, ok :)
<Buutti> thanks
<Buutti> usually they upgrade at least some tiny bit but i guess there just ain't any updates now :)
<Buutti> Anyone have any great ideas how to get my mobile phone to be used as a modem via bluetooth?
<volodya> Buutti: regretfully, I don't think bluedevil can do this right now. I've heard bluetooth networking is being worked on as we speak.
<Buutti> good to know
<volodya> and if you're on 10.04, which is using kbluetooth, it's even worse than that
<Buutti> like I said earlier, 10.10RC
<thirsty> does anybody know if 10.10 64 bit will install on a netbook? previous versions of ubuntu only supported 32bit for netbooks.  I'm currently downloaing the 64-bit version, but I'm not sure if it will install, and previous version had different images for a netbook install
<tsimpson> is your netbook 64bit?
<tsimpson> most I've seen are 32bit
<thirsty> it's an n450
<thirsty> I thought it was
<thirsty> yeah I'm pretty sure the n450 supports 64bit
<thirsty> I guess I'm asking because previous versions had a different image and it was only available in 32bit
<Buutti> volodya, any idea when the bt networking is going to be available?
<tsimpson> thirsty: looks like only 32bit installs are supported, but you likely don't need a 64bit OS anyway
<volodya> Buutti: nope. See http://www.afiestas.org/solid-sprint-day-1-go/
<volodya> I am not 100% what is being worked on; in particular I suspect my WM phone might be a bit hard to use for tethering
<thirsty> thank tsimpson, may I ask where you got the information? what website/forum?  I just want to read up on it
<cato37> hello. i just did a clean install of 10.04 from 9.10. the wireless network connector worked on 9.10  but it isnt working on 10.04. it shows enabled, but it doesn t pick up anything. dead air. what can i do?
<Buutti> volodya, thanks
<tsimpson> thirsty: I just looked for the netbook install ISOs and found only 32bit versions
<BluesKaj> howdy
<cato37> hello. i just did a clean install of 10.04 from 9.10. the wireless network connector worked on 9.10 but it isnt working on 10.04. it shows enabled, but it doesn t pick up anything. dead air. what can i do?
<Buutti> cato37, you don't happen to have a separate switch to turn the wlan on and off?
<cato37> Buutti: no, there is no outside switch. it doesnt respond to the cable connection either.
<Buutti> cato37, do you have a connection added in network management settings -> network connections -> wireless?
<cato37> Buutti: sorry. i had to switch to wireless on this laptop.
<cato37> Buutti: yes, the network man agement settings are on
<Buutti> cato37, what's the wlan chip model?
<cato37> Buutti: sorry, i meant to type that hte network management settings are blank.
<smooph> hey I have a problem with pidgin I can't add plugins
<cato37> Buutti: i cant find a settings button
<Buutti> ah
<smooph> I use Linux and was trying to but the file *.so into the folder user/.purple/plugins/ is that wrong ?
<cato37> Buutti: no, because i did a fresh intall. everything is blank.
<Buutti> cato37, in the network connections window, and more specifically in the wireless tab, hit "add" and type in the details of your wlan?
<cato37> i did that. but there is nothing there.
<cato37> Buutti: i typed in the details but it deosnt pick up anything
<Buutti> weird
<Buutti> i had 10.04 clean install and my wlan worked like a charm from the beginning
<cato37> this one isnt playing nice. i can connect with the cable to the router, and i get a connection. and the wifi works on the vista side.
<Buutti> what driver do you have installed for the wlan?
<cato37> Buutti: how do i check to see?
<cato37> aha. proprietary drivers!
<_kroson_> cato37: if its broadcom then you need to install the restricted driver i think
<cato37> i have a choice between Broadcom b43 and Broadcom STA.
<Buutti> or you could try the madwifi driver :P
<_kroson_> cato37: b43, which is opensource
<_kroson_> sta is proprietary
<cato37> k. i have activated b43
<Buutti> ah, that's not even available to broadcom chips :P
<AlexDAK> can you please say, i have a netbook with low resolution, and on some windows can't see ok button because it's below the screen. How to solve this?
<Buutti> cato37, http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/network/C/connect-wifi.html
<James147> AlexDAK: alt + left drag the window, that will allot you to move it
<anthony> server irc.explosionirc.net
<James147> allow ^^
<cato37> Buutti: thanx for the url. i will give it a go.
<Buutti> even though it's and old article, i think that still applies to broadcom chips more or less
<kele_> ciao
<slooksterpsv> wow moetunes you're still here
<moetunes> nope :]
<slooksterpsv> lol
<moetunes> heh
<phoenix_> how to enable lfe channel in pulse audio
<cato37> thanx, buuti. using the fwcutter utility worked. that laptop now can connect with wifi.
<cato37> have a good morning all.
<cato37> Buutti: thanx again.
<Buutti> you're welcome :)
<n8w> ive got 10.10 RC but the kpackagekit doesnt give me any option to upgrade to the final version
<James147> n8w: if you upgrade then you will be on the file version
<James147> n8w: ^^ the normal upgrades that is
<n8w> James147:  well RC is not the final version is it?
<James147> s/file/final
<James147> n8w: No, but when you upgrade the pacakages you will be on final... there is no spical process to upgrade from RC to final
<n8w> James147:  see n thats the prob...it doesnt show any updates
<James147> n8w: run this in ternimal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Buutti> n8w, same here, no upgraded packages at all
<n8w> James147:  hmm smth must b wrong with the kpackage
<n8w> James147:  199 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<JeroenDeDauw> This migt be a bit oftopic here, but how do I wipe all disks of my machine from command line?
<moetunes> it's not something I've done but you could try   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda*
<Kottizen> HELLO.
<Kottizen> Thank you all for this amazing, wonderful and lovely release!
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Kottizen> Btw.
<Kottizen> Perfect gift aswell - it's my birthday today.
<JontheEchidna> Happy birthday
<Kottizen> Thank you :)
<BluesKaj> happy birthday , Kottizen :)
<phoenix_> Kottizen: happy birthday :)
<Kottizen> phoenix_, BluesKaj: thanks :)
<gaelfx> when will the netbook iso be available?
<James147> gaelfx: maverick wont ahve a netbook iso, it has been intergrated into the desktop one
<James147> gaelfx: the installer will attempt to detect which one you want to run and you will be able to change it after install
<gaelfx> ah, spiffy :D
<gaelfx> I was wondering why they hadn't done that before
<gaelfx> perhaps I ought to actually read the news next time instead of whining
<m_tadeu> hi...how do I use the message indicator plasmoid? can't find any config in kopete or kmail
<russlar> m_tadeu: it's pretty auto
<russlar> m_tadeu: there shouldn't be any config involved. what are you trying to do?
<m_tadeu> russlar: but mails are not notified by it
<russlar> m_tadeu: in kmail prefs, there should be an area that lets you set how you are notified when you get mail
<russlar> m_tadeu: what sound it plays, etc.
<russlar> m_tadeu: look for an option labeled something like "marm in taskbar"
<russlar> m_tadeu: though, I could be making that up. I haven't used kamil in a while. That;s how it's controlled in kopete, anyway
<m_tadeu> russlar: oki...thx a lot ;)
<russlar> m_tadeu: ok, so in kopete, go Settings/COnfigure Notifications
<russlar> m_tadeu: show message in a popup is the option that will use the nitification area
<russlar> m_tadeu: at least it did in KDE 4.4
<russlar> quiet for a release day
<russlar> wonder how #ubuntu is faring
<mel_> I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 live.. and have installed gparted for a patition change.. but when starting gparted.. it asks for a root pass.. what pass do I enter?? running a live boot session..?
<Torch> mel_: use kde partition manager ;-)
<moetunes> mel_:  leave it blank and hit enter
<mel_> is that installed by default?
<ubuntu_> hi all  i am  cant instaled 10.10 cause when near fnish  instalted  start grub instilatin have issues sent msg charsing instilation  and he said look var syslog and var/log partman  what is wrong
<mel_> moetunes: blank won't work
<MAD-PPAS> hi there i have i q .... i have i small bug in my kubuntu 10.10 as soon a click on logout it freez  any one what to do ?
<moetunes> k
<MAD-PPAS> now++
<Torch> mel_: this is kubuntu channel and you're asking about a gnome application... hence my reply.
<mel_> Torch: you mean the one within the installer??
<Torch> mel_: no.
<MAD-PPAS> do any one have same problem ....?
<Torch> mel_:  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<MAD-PPAS> as soon i logout it freezzzz why
<MAD-PPAS> help me  out :)
<mel_> Torch: in what catagory can I find this manager??
<mel_> in K-menu in mean
<Torch> mel_: system, iirc.
<n8w> how do i openoffice from via cmd?
<Torch> mel_: just alt+f2 and run partitionmanager
<Torch> n8w: ooffice?
<mel_> doesn't find/start
<n8w> Torch:  hmm not rly
<James147> mel_: you might need to install it first
<mel_> I only find parted..
<Torch> mel_: in your menu? parted is a console application. or do you mean gparted?
<mel_> I edit the sources.list now and update it.. maybe then i can install/find the app
<mel_> I now find the app
<mel_> Thanx guys!! it works like a charm :D
<MAD-PPAS> how about help me out 2 :)
<MAD-PPAS> the problem i have whit the kubu is as soon i logout it freez .....:(
<mvk> i got 10.04, when i use kpackagekit to fetch updates
<mvk> i dont get 10.10 updates :/
<mvk> what should i do?
<Machtin> uhmm.. any suggestions on an OS for 13.3"-notebook? thought about xfce or the netbook-thing.. however, i have no clue about that mobile stuff.
<Machtin> mvk: tried update-manager -d?
<James147> mvk: try running: "update-manager"   -d shouldnt be needed (it for development releases)
<James147> "sudo update-manager" even :)
<Machtin> pardon then
<Machtin> oh, 10.10 is released. didn't notice. :D
<sh1ft3d> lol you just noticed?
<James147> ^^ sorry... its "sudo do-release-upgrade"   not update-manager :)
<mvk> well, i do have the release candidate
<russlar> Machtin: you missed the confetti?
<mvk> and would like to go final
<Machtin> russlar: totally.. however i had it installed anyway.
<Machtin> since alpha 3, if i recall correctly.
<James147> mvk: if you already ahve RC then just update the system you will be on final (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<mel_> I wanted to install 10.10 next to win7.. shaved off 100Gb of my D drive.. is now unallocated space.. started the kubuntu 10.10 installer.. but now I can't choose to install side by side.. what to do??
<James147> mel_: chose the manual option
<mel_> yes I did
<mel_> and then??
<James147> mel_: formate the unallocated space as ext4 and set its mount point to /
<mvk> James147: that gives me nothin new
<James147> mel_: you may want to create a seperate partition for /home as welll
<mvk> with my mirrors.nl.eu.kernel.org repos..........
<mvk> James147: how do i check if im OFF RC?
<James147> mvk: then you might be on final...
<Machtin> mvk: maybe you're up to date?
<James147> mvk: dont think there is any way to check... if your uptodate then you will be on final...
<mvk> James147: i didnt get any updates in the last two days
<mel_> James147: the unusable space is grayed out..
<Machtin> anyone got a suggestion for that notebook-question 20 lines or so above?
<russlar> Machtin: is the plasma-netbook not to your liking?
<russlar> Machtin: or is KDE too resource intensive for the HW?
<James147> mvk: you could try changing your mirrors then..
<Machtin> no clue.
<Machtin> that's the problem.
<mvk> James147: already did switch to US main
<mvk> no result
<Machtin> russlar: however, i think it shouldn't be.. it's a i3 with 2.23ghz or something like that and 4gbyte ram.
<russlar> Machtin: sounds liek expermentation is in order
<russlar> Machtin: in a netbook?
<scherenhaenden> i have problems with my sound
<Machtin> russlar: notebook! 13.3" :)
<Machtin> it's a lenovo z360.. it should be shipped the next couple of days, just ordered it.. want to be prepared when it arrives ;)
<russlar> Machtin: screen res 1280x800 ?
<Machtin> russlar: note quite, 1366*768
<russlar> erg. that's short
<Machtin> 'short'?
<adilalpman> hi
<adilalpman> i wanna install kgrubeditor from kde-apps.org
<adilalpman> but i cant add its repository to sources.list
<russlar> Machtin: low vertical res
<russlar> Machtin: and, since you're running an i3, you'll want to install 10.10
<russlar> Machtin: if you go with a 'buntu
<russlar> Machtin: earlier ones liekly won't have an xord that supports that gpu
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<russlar> adilalpman: I didn't know that kde-apps had a repo
<James147> adilalpman: from what I can tell kgrubeditor does not support grub2... which is what kubuntu uses since about 9.10, so it will not work with those versions
<adilalpman> how can i edit grub kubuntu 10.10 in kde with gui?
<russlar> adilalpman: what edits do you want to make?
<James147> adilalpman: as far as I know there is no gui for editing grub 2
<adilalpman> :S
<adilalpman> i am using windows and kubuntu 10.10 together on the same machine
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Machtin> russlar: okay, fair enough. *buntu would be my preference.. still.. just a usual Kubuntu or some netbookish version?
<James147> adilalpman: mostly you edit /etc/defaults/grub then run "sudo update-grub" after
<adilalpman> and i wanna set windows first os to boot
<russlar> Machtin: standard kubuntu, I think
<Machtin> fair enough :)
<Machtin> thanksie, i'll try that one first then.
<russlar> Machtin: do they package plasma-netbook with the standard installer, or do they have a seperate installer for that?
<Machtin> russlar: who?
<adilalpman> is kubuntu 10.10 uses grub2?
<James147> Machtin: in kubuntu 10.10, the netbook and desktop images have been merged,
<Machtin> i see.
<James147> adilalpman: yes
<mel_> how many GB's do you need for a swap partition? I got 222Gb unused in total..? how many for system?
<russlar> mel_: how much RAM do you have?
<russlar> mel_: swap is only used when you run out of RAM
<russlar> mel_: it's not liek windows, which pages everythign
<Machtin> mel_: if you got /home seperated, i think 30gbyte would suffice for /
<mel_> ah oke 3Gb mem
<russlar> mel_: you should be K with 2GB of swap
<James147> russlar: it is also used for hybernation... so you should have at elast the ammount of ram you have as swap if you are intrested in hybernation
<mel_> ke
<russlar> James147: good point
<Machtin> mel_: I'd suggest to go with at least 3
<mel_> 3 it is :)
<Machtin> :)
<James147> mel_: you can also create a swap file, allowing more felxability
<Machtin> guess i'll have to read the differences between netbook and desktop-version
<James147> (ie its easier to resize/delete)
<BluesKaj> Machtin, I' using 10G for / and i have both kde and gnome installed
<samuel> Hi,
<samuel> how do I upgrade my Kubuntu?
<Machtin> BluesKaj: i'm using 15 :) was a genorous suggestion
<adilalpman> how can i edit grub in kubuntu 10.10?
<mel_> is swappartition  a primary or extended partition?
<Machtin> BluesKaj: pardon, 11 are used of 14.7
<James147> adilalpman: depends on what you want to do, but mostly by editing /etc/default/grub and running "update-grub" after
<BluesKaj> !grub | adilalpman
<adilalpman> i wana set windows my first boting os
<ubottu> adilalpman: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<James147> mel_: depends on your other partitions...
<russlar> !grub2 | adilalpman
<ubottu> adilalpman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<James147> mel_: it can be either, but you ahve a limit of 4 primary partitions, use extended if you need mroe then 4
<adilalpman> can
<adilalpman> anyody help me via connect my pc with ssh?
<russlar> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<adilalpman> where is service manager in kubuntu 10.10? :S
<russlar> adilalpman: service manager?
<colinmcclure> Hi, anyone get Kubuntu to run on VMWare Fusion 3.1.1? Have just tried to install and it hangs at boot
<adilalpman> yes
<adilalpman> where is it?
<russlar> adilalpman: I don't know
<adilalpman> russlar?
<russlar> adilalpman: I've never heard of it before
<russlar> adilalpman: in 'buntu land, I just edit config files under /etc
<James147> adilalpman: System settings > Startup and Shutdown > Service manager
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> i am checking
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> find
<adilalpman> thnx
<adilalpman> :)
<krabador> hi people , i just tried kubuntu 10.10, and i must leave it until new order. hidden ssid wireless networks don't works
<krabador> i can configure a wireless network mucch better than gnome, but for hidden network i can't use kde
<James147> krabador: you can always use the gnome network applet (nm-applet) or even wicd
<krabador> James147, on live , it's very great use the network, before kubuntu installation
<sresu> Apart from padfedit, is there any application/package which can help editting pdf files?
<sresu> *pdfedit
<krabador> and people with only a protected wireless network can't do it
<sresu> Hi James147
<bodom> Hi there
<bodom> I'm unable to find "update-notifier-kde" to start upgrade to 10.10, may aomeone help me?
<Buutti> what release do you have installed atm?
<sh1ft3d> umm,  update-manager -d?
<Buutti> JeroenDeDauw, were you serious earlier asking about the cmd to wipe the disks? :)
<bodom> Buutti: 10.04
<JeroenDeDauw> Buutti: yes
<Buutti> bodom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Buutti> JeroenDeDauw, rm -rf /
<Buutti> JeroenDeDauw, that command removes everything without asking anything recursively
<AceNovril> helo
<Buutti> hi
<AceNovril> i want to install nvidia drivers, to do this i must disable nouveau
<AceNovril> know anyone how to do this
<AceNovril> i try to blacklist somting
<bodom> Buutti: ty, it worked!
<AceNovril> blacklist nouveau
<AceNovril> options nouveau modeset=0
<JeroenDeDauw> Buutti: Also stuff that's not mounted? (the disk is multiple partitions, and a bunch of free space)
<bodom> AceNovril: I need to do the same :)
<AceNovril> blacklist rivatv rivafb nvidiafb vga16fb, so, but the driver is even enable
<bodom> AceNovril: rmmod it?
<AceNovril> rmmod ?
<Buutti> JeroenDeDauw, if you want to wipe out unmounted partitions, i think you have to use a partition manager for that
<Buutti> such as cfdisk
<bodom> AceNovril: yep: rmmod nuveau
<BluesKaj> AceNovril, http://pastebin.com/qWg96z8C
<AceNovril> thanks BluesKaj , i try this
<BluesKaj> AceNovril, ok hope it works for you
<_unforgiven> hello!
<_unforgiven> I have a bit problem... after updating to 10.10 in KMix visible only one channel
<James147> _unforgiven: in kmix: Settings > configure channels
<Machtin> same here. using alsamixer instead.. don't know whether this suits you
<_unforgiven> James147: only one...
<Machtin> _unforgiven: but there's all of them in alsamixer, or not?
<_unforgiven> alsamixer works perfect... but I want to have controls in KMix
<Machtin> ok
<Machtin> no clue then, i don't actually need to change these settings often
<_unforgiven> all of them in alsamixer
<sh1ft33_1> you can install a linux operating system while running linux right?
<_unforgiven> Unfortunately I have Leadtek WinFastTV... and I have to disable CD channel after closing Xawtv
<sh1ft33_1> install another version of linux, while using a different distro*
<_unforgiven> I have just read that this problem due to KMix and PulseAudio integration
<_unforgiven> I hate PulseAudio!!!!
<russlar> _unforgiven: i think everyoen does
<_unforgiven> ok... I'll try 'sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio'. I think it should solve the problem
<Machtin> seems i'm too stupid to google.. I need a link to read something about the netbook-plasma
<James147> Machtin: plasma-netbook you mean ;)
<Machtin> might be :)
<James147> Machtin: http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/
<Machtin> is it just an optical thing or does it save performance?
<Machtin> thanks.
<James147> Machtin: I think its just a better interface for smaller screens
<_unforgiven> now all OK!
<Machtin> i see.
<James147> Machtin: #plasma  will probally know more
<Machtin> hm, never mind then :)
<Machtin> i thought about xfce.
<Machtin> *sigh* it's hard if you know so little :)
<James147> Machtin: What specs does your netbook have?
<Machtin> 2.2ghz i3, 4gbyte ram.. 1366*768 screen
<James147> Machtin: heh, that should handel kde fine
<Machtin> nothing too bad, i'd say.. except the display.. but that's fine for me
<Machtin> well, i agree.. but i want it to be quite performant, you think i won't notice much of a difference compared to xfce?
<James147> Machtin: my netbook has no problems with kde with 1 gig ram, 1.8ghz processor
<James147> Machtin: not sure, you could try both any see which you like more...
<James147> but kde can be configued to preforme faster if you remove some of the effects
<Machtin> humm.. well. guess i'll start with kde then.
<Machtin> if it turns out to perform efficiently, it'll stay :)
<Machtin> as i pretty much love it
<Machtin> Well, dinner. Thanks :)
<HT> Hello guys
<HT> I just upgraded to 10.10
<HT> Everything works as it should be except for sound; pulseaudio seems to be the problem
<HT> Removing it doesn't do the trick this time, so I kind of am stuck here
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<ubuntu> how could i repair my grub
<ubuntu> ?
<James147> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> well im trying... but it doesnt work :S
<ubuntu> i do again chroot wait a second
<James147> !details | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu> wait im gonna do chroot
<ubuntu> both events not found
<ubuntu> im installing it
<ubuntu> James147: but i cannot install startup manager... and on chroot could i not open it
<ubuntu> wait im gonna eat
<_unforgiven> HT: try 'sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio'
<HT> I did; didn't work
<_unforgiven> then 'alsamixer'
<HT> Yes, everything seems fine there: PCM is full, as are the other bars
<Buutti> you don't have sound or what?
<HT> NO sound whatsoever
<HT> Even beep doesn't work
<Machtin> HT: but only one soundcard is installed?
<good_man> hey all, I upgraded to Marevick and when trying to launch firefox or google chrome from terminal I got this error
<HT> Yes,  a HDA NVidia card, Realtek ALC888 chip
<good_man> The error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_source_set_name
<good_man> I googled this error in libgdk and didn't find any relative results
<good_man> google chrome also giving me the same error in libgdk
<Buutti> HT, i have a realtek chip too, no problems at all with alsa :P
<HT> Aaargh :-(
<HT> Buutti: And you did an upgrade?
<Buutti> yep
<Buutti> 9.04 to 10.10 or whatever the previous version was
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  I just enabled the netbook interface in KDE 4.5 and I also deleted the "newspaper activity" now i want to add my own activities..  how do i do that?  there does not seem to be any way how I could do that...
<HT> 10.04 it was
<James147> howlymowly: there is no way to add new pages from the search and launch activity :( not sure why, but a workaround is to change the activity type, add a new activity thenchange the tpye back
<good_man> anyone?
<howlymowly> kk thx. James147
<arunmozhi> hey guys! does anyone know a gui tool to connect to internet via nokia mobile over blutooth
<HT> Hmm, I just killed alsa. Anyone knows how to start it again?
<howlymowly> James147: do you also know, whether it is possible o run klauncher with plasma-netbook?
<HT> It isn't at /etc/init.d/alsa anymore
<James147> klauncher? (do you mean krunner?)
<James147> or the appllication launcher widget?
<Buutti> arunmozhi, bluetooth networking is not available yet, but it's currently in progress
<arunmozhi> i found some commands over the ubuntu forum "sudo pppd nomagic call gprs" ..... can it be made into a widget?
<James147> arunmozhi: you should be able to add it to a script and drag the script to the panel/desktop... or creat a *.desktop file and set its exec= line to that command (use kmenuedit to create 8.desktop files easaly)
<arunmozhi> @James147 sudo needs password right? how to specify it in the script file?
<James147> arunmozhi: use kdesudo instead
<howlymowly> James147: yeah.. i mean krunner
<howlymowly> somehow the global keyboard shortcuts got disabled in plasma-netbook
<James147> howlymowly: yes it does work with plasma-netbook
<James147> howlymowly: if alt+f2 dosent bring it up you might need to launch it manually
<James147> howlymowly: possibally add it to the autostart list
<arunmozhi> James147: I created a new menu entry using Kmenueditor.... how to place a set of commands to run
<James147> arunmozhi: if the command is one line (or can be made to be one line) then tpye it directly in the command part...  or create a script and place the path to the script in the command part
<arunmozhi> James147: thnx... will try
<arunmozhi> James147: one more doubt .... how to tackle sudo and passwords in script file?
<James147> arunmozhi: replace "sudo" with "kdesudo"
<arunmozhi> James147: ok..
<phoenix_> the cpu usage is high even when using vdpau display driver in vlc. any help
<Marcel25> nabend ich habe ubuntu und wollte wissen wie ich auf 10.10 upgraden kann
<Marcel25> automatisch kommt nichts und bei den aktualisieren findet er auch nichts
<mrafcho001> Hello everyone, I have a quick question. Is it better to use the NVIDIA driver that shows up in the "addidtional drivers" or to manually install the NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA website?
<James147> mrafcho001: generaly its best ot install them through "hardware drivers"
<mrafcho001> James147: thank you.  I was having some problems with those drivers in the RC, but hopefully this'll work better
<gereg> who want to talk, men?
<James147> gereg: this is a support channel, not a chat channel... if you want to talk about things join #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<gereg> is anybody alive here?
<gereg> ok,sorry
<howlymowly> another question about plasma-netbook:   how do I add my own favorit applications in the "top-bar" I have no idea, how to do that...
<James147> howlymowly: the panel? or the favruoites section?
<howlymowly> the favorites section...
<James147> howlymowly: drag and drop... but make sure the page is unlocked
<James147> or click the star on the icon when the page is unlocked
<jmichaelx> i did an upgrade from lucid to maverick a few days back, and spell-check is no longer working in FF and thunderbird? any suggestions? (spell-check is working in some prgorams, like chromium-browser.)
<howlymowly> James147:  uh yeah, thx..  unlock was my problem...
<sresu> How to upgrade from Lucid to Meerkat in Kubuntu?
<howlymowly> James147: one last question and then I would be settled :) -->  is there a way to go "directly" to search & launch interface using a keaboard shurtcut?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<howlymowly> James147: like the alt+F2 for krunner..  just for the search & run environment
<James147> howlymowly: hmm... there should be a shortcut to show the desktop/minimize all windows, but i am not sure about switching activities (there might be one but I havent looked yet)
<jmichaelx> is no one else here havnig the issue with spell check not working in FF and thunderbird?
 * James147 dosent use FF or thunderbird :p
<howlymowly> James147: yeah.. that one does not work. I just tried that out.. it leaves me with a blank (black) desktop without any activites at all
<James147> howlymowly: hmm, that should be what happens :S
<howlymowly> jmichaelx: I recetnly switched from FF dun ThB to chromium & kmail :)
<jmichaelx> howlymowly: i use chromium and FF both, depending on what i'm doing.... but use ThB instead of kmail
<AceNovril> anyone know, how i can disable the nouveau driver
<sresu> James147?
<jmichaelx> also, does it appear to anyone else that medibuntu is down?
<jmichaelx> medibuntu being down the day of a new release would be a very negative thing, i would think
<sresu> James147: Apart from pdfedit, is there any application/package which can help editting pdf files?
<mrafcho001> jmichaelx: Firefox spell checking only works in certain places. I only get the spell checking in large text areas, and not in small 1 line inputs. Is this the behaviour you're experiencing?
<James147> howlymowly: will play around with it abit tomorrow to see what I can find out :)
<howlymowly> :) I am also just playing around right now :)  hehe
<howlymowly> James147: hmm.   "dashboard" doesn't work, too as it seems to be deactivated in plasma-netbook
<James147> sresu: not sure sorry, I havnt tried to edit pdfs,
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: i think i have no spellchecking at all in FF right now. also no spell checking at all in thunderbird, which to me is a far bigger deal
<sresu> James147: No, I only want to extract one image out of a pdf
<sresu> James147: Anyways, thanks
<James147> howlymowly: hmm, your right, there doset seem to be a shorcut for it in plasma-netbook...
<sresu> Is there any UpdateManager in Kubuntu which informs about latest distrubution? Or should I install adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 package?
<James147> sresu: kpackagekit should
<sresu> Update Manager like in Ubuntu
<AceNovril> anyone know, how i can disable the nouveau driver
<sresu> James147: Nah, it didn't till now :(
<James147> sresu: it might just be watching for LTS releases, try editing its settings
<mrafcho001> jmichaelx: I had similar problem before, I don't remember how I solved it, but have you looked under System Settings -> Locale -> Spell Checker?
<sresu> James147: Ahh.. yes. How did I forget about it! :)
<sresu> James147: On Meerkat now?
<James147> sresu: not on my desktop yet, but my netbook is
<sresu> Does Meerkat include KDE client for Ubuntu One?
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: yes, things appear to be as they should in system settings. i started an ubuntuforums thread on this, and one person has replied, saying that he has the same problem on a fresh 10.10 installation
<mrafcho001> Is anyone having really sluggish scrolling problems in 10.10? In KPackageKit there is only 50 items in the list and scrolling is really sluggish. I think it may be video driver related, since moving windows around is consuming upwards of 40% of both my cores.
<sresu> James147: Does it include KDE client for that?
<mrafcho001> jmichaelx: I am currently on a fresh 10.10 and I have spell checking in firefox. Again it only works on text areas and not on small text inputs, but its there. I have not tried thunderbird.
<James147> sresu: I think there is a ppa for a kde ubuntu one client
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: what GPU are you using?
<mrafcho001> jmichaelx: NVIDIA 9600GSO
<James147> sresu: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntuone-kde
<apachelogger> ^ that is not being developed anymore
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: i am using an nvidia 8500GT, and video performance is somewhat more sluggish in 10.10 than it was in 10.04
<mrafcho001> jmichaelx: what is your cpu usage when you are dragging a window in circles?
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: it seems to hit about 10% on all 4 cores when i do that
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: i presume you have compositing management turned on?
<mrafcho001> jmichaelx: I think this is a video driver problem. I had this very phenomenon on RC and when I installed nvidia drivers manually, the CPU usage went down to 2% on each core when draggin windows, scrolling large text areas etc... But then my kdm broke couple days later
<jmichaelx> mrafcho001: so are you thinking that a manual install of the driver downloaded from nvidia, rather than the one in the repos, might give better performance?
<mrafcho001> michaelx: Yeah that's been my experience with the RC. I am going to try it right now and report if there are any performance improvements
<weld> hi, i have a strangely high cpu usage here (Xorg is over 10%CPU while it's just 2% with gnome) when trying kubuntu and it eats all 3gb of memory (somehow distributed still evenly among programs), anyone else with the same issues? using the default nvidia driver, btw.
<BajK> Is it just me or is my graphics card getting much warmer since I upgraded to 10.10?
<BajK> Why do you now have to be invited to
<BajK> #ubuntu+1 ?
<jmichaelx> BajK: they may have changed that today, after final release
<AceNovril> anyone know how i can disable the nouveau driver
<yofel> AceNovril: what are you trying to accomplish? (you can disable it by blacklisting the kernel module though)
<AceNovril> i would install new nvidia driver, the setup means, the nouveau drivers must be disabled
<vbgunz> is there any way to get the latest kernel 2.6.36rc7 **with** ubuntu patches? preferably without compiling/building it?
<vbgunz> anybody got a repo like that?
<mrafcho001> for anyone interested, installing the NVIDIA binary drivers from nvidia website does not make any noticeable difference in performance.
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: a few tweaks to xorg and increasing your power profile helps a lot... just waste a lot of money
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: what tweaks do you speak of?
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: these tweaks help a whole lot on my end. my system is like a game interface when I put the power profile on performance http://dpaste.com/256002/
<ubuntu___> hi everybody
<ubuntu___> i cant repair my grub
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: whats wrong with your grub?
<ubuntu___> is not working
<vbgunz> what does that mean?
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi frnds
<sil3nt|warri0r> having a strange prolem
<ubuntu___> n i did everthing what i got in internet... bout nothing
<ubuntu___> i get grub 1.5 then... grub error
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: not sure what sense you're making :(
<ubuntu___> but*
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cant login to my kde desktop, each time its just crashes after starting
<vbgunz> you installed legacy grub?
<sil3nt|warri0r> but strangly with other usera/c its ok
<ubuntu___> yeah... ill installed again
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz help
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: you shouldn't have the old grub
<ubuntu___> well
<ubuntu___> :S
<ubuntu___> if u want i could install teamviewer n u see for urself
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: you know how to use a terminal?
<ubuntu___> im trying everthing since hours
<ubuntu___> yeah
<ubuntu___> well
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: are you on maverick? or lucid?
<ubuntu___> i can use the bash but im not the master
<ubuntu___> mav
<vbgunz> try sudo apt-get -s install grub-pc
<ubuntu___> on chroot or in the live?
<vbgunz> you're not gonna install anything but does it look like it's gonna install for you?
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: where are you?
<vbgunz> you're in the live cd?
<ubuntu___> both... im on livecd... but i did a chroot
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: one sec
<vbgunz> these steps saved my ass once https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 go to method 3-chroot
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<ubuntu___> i got one error
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: you should have grub2 though, so not apt-get installing any kind of grubs... it should already be on maverick
<ubuntu___> well ive installed today from this live cd
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: you're using the wrong grub, the one you need already comes on the maverick live cd
<ubuntu___> well... but i didnt work
<ubuntu___> for that reason im on live
<vbgunz> ubuntu___: at what step did you fail?
<ubuntu___> step new start....
<ubuntu___> ive install... then... never started up
<vbgunz> method 3 should absolute repair your broken grub... it works like a charm, I just don't know where it screwed up for you and if you're aiming at the right partition etc
<vbgunz> sil3nt|warri0r: still having problems?
<sil3nt|warri0r> vbgunz: yea
<ubuntu___> ok il try it
<vbgunz> log out of kde and into the terminal, then mv your ~/.kde/ folder to ~/.kde.backup/ or something... then try logging in again and if you don't crash, it's something in ~/.kde ... just don't delete that folder, moving it is ok, you can always move it back
<ubuntu___> ill probe it
<dorkface> What is the default KDE application to handle partitioning?
<vbgunz> dorkface: partitionmanager
<dorkface> vbgunz: tyvm
<vbgunz> at
<sil3nt|warri0r> vbgunz: thx , actually i am upgrading to 10.10, lets see if it fixes
<vbgunz> sil3nt|warri0r: hope it works out, if it does, let me know
<sil3nt|warri0r> vbgunz: k :)
<valentino_tuga> hi. i'm having a problem. i've just installed kubuntu 10.10 and i have no sound
<mrafcho001> I am still experiencing really high kwin CPU usage, is this normal?
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: curious, I probably won't be able to help here but how high is it?
<mrafcho001> idles at 3% to 5%, but when moving a window it goes up to 35%+
<vbgunz> you're using direct rendering in desktop effects or software?
<vbgunz> sil3nt|warri0r: did you try it? is it working?
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: direct rendering is enabled
<mrafcho001> should compositing type be opengl?
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: in that window, is it opengl?
<vbgunz> yeah, for best experience
<mrafcho001> yeah its opengl
<vbgunz> is mode shared memory?
<mrafcho001> "texture from pixmap"
<vbgunz> not sure, texture from pixmap never worked best for me personally... I always ended up using shared memory
<vbgunz> you can try, see what happens
<vbgunz> how are you seeing the cpu usage in kwin?
<vbgunz> top?
<mrafcho001> yup top
<mrafcho001> cpu usage of kwin now up to 50%
<mrafcho001> and xorg also goign up to 15%
<sil3nt|warri0r> vbgunz: it will take 3-4 hours to full dl 10.10 apps and upgrade
<AceNovril> what is the recommended size for the root ( / ) partition?
<sil3nt|warri0r> AceNovril: mine is 20gb
<vbgunz> sil3nt|warri0r: hmm, I thought you had the problem now and needed it solved now, anyhow, if you really moved your kde folder, you can try this to see what went wrong rsync --remove-source-files --ignore-existing -rO ~/.kde.backup/ ~/.kde/
<sil3nt|warri0r> with many many apps
<sil3nt|warri0r> :)
<vbgunz> but be careful, a type can maybe screw you up good but if it goes right, you'll see what files were left over and can manually check them out to see if you really need them
<sil3nt|warri0r> vbgunz: k, will try dat
<bdizzle> oh, when was 10.10 released?
<bdizzle> and what got changed?
<kumar> Did anybody get bluetooth headset working in kubuntu 10.10. The whole system freezes on me when I enter the pin to piar
<kumar> pair*
<sil3nt|warri0r> 10.10 has bluedevil
<kumar> yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> use blueman, its works very well
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: the highest I got in kwin dragging a window forever was 9% cpu usage
<kumar> i installed it, but blueman-applet wont load, says cant load power manager
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: what GPU do you have?
<kumar> __load_plugin (/usr/bin/blueman-applet:182)
<kumar> Failed to load PowerManager
<kumar> Icon 'gtk-missing-image' not present in theme
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: gtx 275
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: do you have your nvidia power-mizer profile set to performance?
<sil3nt|warri0r> kumar: hav u installed all deps with blueman
<sil3nt|warri0r> dependencies
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: yeah its in "Maximum performance" mode, and what is your xorg like?
<kumar> yups
<vbgunz> you gotta keep in mind setting your stuff to performance will cause a much nicer smoother experience *but* at the expense of going full throttle... you'd blow up the phone bill too
<kumar> sudo aptitude install blueman
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: this should be most relevant to you http://dpaste.com/256002/
<kumar> it should take care of deps
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: if you need the whole thing I can paste it
<sil3nt|warri0r> kumar: try to run that from cmd line
<sil3nt|warri0r> blueman-manager or applet
<bigbrovar> anyone tried the new ubuntu multitouch framework (utouch) on kubuntu?
<bigbrovar> or is it just a ubuntu thing?
<kumar> for some reason it loaded this time
<kumar> earlier it was getting a timeout on dbus
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: curious, what does "solid-powermanagement query cpufreq" say?  wheres the little star at?
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: i've applied those xorg optoins and some other ones i've found in google searches.  The solid-powermanagement has the star on the performance
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: with performance on nvidia and solid-pm you should be having a nice experience... did you restart xorg after making changes to xorg.conf?
<mrafcho001> yup
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: one sec
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: did you install the binary from nvidia? the run file?
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: Currently, yes.
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: can you uninstall it? if you want as close to the cutting edge nvidia drivers as you can get, you can try adding this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<kumar> One more question about bluetooth
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: Uninstall it and install the one from the PPA?
<kumar> does anybody able to make the long range (100m) BT work with ubuntu
<kumar> or kubuntu for that matter
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: yeah, driver 260.19.06 is the latest on there, I am using it now and performance is quite amazing
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: I used to use the binary but it becomes an extreme hassle after a while... extremely bothersome at times to have to maintain it, that ppa is almost like a dream come true if you like the latest drivers and transparent updating
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: how would you go about uninstalling the binary driver?
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: and then installing ppa
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: the simplest way to add the ppa is to use kpackagekit
<mrafcho001> i meant install the packages from ppa
<sil3nt|warri0r> kumar: domu hav or built a long range bt device
<vbgunz> oh, not sure the exact packages you need but I'll show you what I have installed, one sec
<kumar> nops I bought a long range BT, class 1 BT adapter
<ryrych> hello
<kumar> sil3nt|warri0r: nops I bought a long range BT, class 1 BT adapter
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: that's everything I have http://dpaste.com/256018/
<ryrych> I need a little help. Kubuntu 10.10 KDE 4.5.2 (4.5.1 was also affected). Screen is flickering while windows moving, minimazing, etc. with compositing effects turned on.
<ryrych> which pakage should I fill a bug against?
<mrafcho001> any idea on uninstalling the binary drivers?
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: Is it possible to change the size of the panel in plasama-netbook? After I added a widget to my panel in plasma-netbook, its size has been changed. its now biger than before. Is it possible to revert that somehow?
<sil3nt|warri0r> kumar: well ten go ahead n try it
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: I believe you need to do this in a terminal with X off, not exactly sure but go back to your binary package as if you were going to install it again and just call it with the --uninstall  option
<vbgunz> I believe thats how you do it
<kumar> sil3nt|warri0r: i am trying it but its not working more that 10m but on windows the same adapter does work upto full range
<vbgunz> definitely uninstall it first before you go ahead and download the drivers from the ppa, so feel comfortable with the terminal and X off and you're good
<sil3nt|warri0r> kumar: no idea, i dont hav one to try
<kumar> hmmm
<kumar> any idea to increase the USB power
<kumar> sil3nt|warri0r: where can I file a bug for it
<emas> I need a bit of help
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: yeah, im comfortable with the terminal, didn't realize there was --uninstall option on the installer. Doesn't show up in the help
<emas> Every time i get a notofication, my screen flickers
<emas> notification*
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: cool, once X is off, you're done uninstalling the binary driver, your repos are updated with the new ppa, you can try this from the terminal: sudo apt-get -s install nvidia.*-modaliases nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<emas> During the flicker, I can see my desktop background
<vbgunz> sorry, take off the -s option
<vbgunz> thats a dry run option
<vbgunz> nothing will happen if you leave -s on, apt-get would just show what it would do but won't do anything
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i just installed kubuntu 10.10
<PasNox> and i have some problems.
<PasNox> i can't install packages
<PasNox> when it prompt for a password, i give my password as usually - but it reject me :/
<vbgunz> PasNox: try sudo apt-get update
<vbgunz> what happens?
<PasNox> but when i start kdesudo kpackagekit
<PasNox> i can install packages without problems
<PasNox> any idea?
<mrafcho001> vbgunz: maybe its a little bit better now xorg and kwin both go up to 20%, which is pretty much the equivalent of just kwin going up to 40% haha
<PasNox> vbgunz: already done many times
<DNS777> PasNox: sudo apt-get install -f
<DNS777> helps maybe :x
<vbgunz> mrafcho001: it's not difficult and you're better off using the ppa any day rather than messing with nvidias binaries
<mrafcho001> yeah good point
<PasNox> DNS777: by kdesudo / commande line sudo all is working
<PasNox> but this fucking kpackagekit password dialog reject me
<IdleOne> !language | PasNox
<ubottu> PasNox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DNS777> ^^
<PasNox> when i changed my password via the systemsetttings, it tell me my password was longer than 8 and can cause problems - i ignore and use it as is
<PasNox> could it be this 8 chars length limit in the kpackagekit dialog ?
<James147> PasNox: I dont think so... I have a pass of 12 and ahve no problems
<PasNox> James147: with fresh installed kubuntu 10.10 ?
<vbgunz> I have a password of 128 characters and everything is fine
<James147> PasNox: have you tried a simple password? without acented characters or anything funny ;)
<PasNox> i have no special characteres
<PasNox> onley ascii letters
<vbgunz> PasNox: might sound nuts but are you hitting the caps key during the prompt maybe by mistake?
<mrafcho001> thanks for the help vbgunz
<super_turd> hey guys, this is off topic but how do I change channels. im new to IRC
<PasNox> vbgunz: no, because using kdesudo / sudo in konsole
<PasNox> it works fine
<vbgunz> super_turd: //join #channel
<vbgunz> super_turd: with a single slash not two
<PasNox> vbgunz: hmm i found the same password dialog elsewhere - having same problem
<PasNox> i tried to edit settings in systemsettings/kdm
<super_turd> ok. someone fill me in real quick on all this. i know that irc has been around for years but im clueless
<PasNox> when validating it request password - and reject me :(
<James147> PasNox: its probally a problem with policykit... not sure how to fix it though :(
<PasNox> James147: before there was a policykit entry in systemsettings - but can't find it again - does it was removed / obsoleted ?
<PasNox> here is the error returned by the password dialog, once i cancel it ( cause it reject me )
<PasNox> http://pastebin.com/SDvEnpBV
<James147> PasNox: the version of ploicykit was updated, and that dialog was incompatable with it... the new version dosent have a gui yet
<PasNox> James147: are you a kde dev?
<James147> PasNox: nop... just spend far to much time following its development :D
<silent|warri0r> vbgunz: i hav removed the .kde and try to ogin to kde, its works, but with some crappy window deco
<PasNox> oki
<PasNox> James147: so what about the systemsettings applet for policykit ? does no longer exists?
<silent|warri0r> vbgunz: now how do i get back to my previous .kde with no crash
<James147> PasNox: not for the currect version of ploicykit (not that the old one worked at all ;)  )
<PasNox> James147: oki
<PasNox> so what i do ?
<PasNox> i can't do anything with this **** 10.10 ...
 * PasNox tired of kubuntu / ubuntu like...
<umm> Hallo 2 all
<SporkWitch_> Gutenabend
<umm> I have a question. I downloaded 10.10 kubuntu today and my problem is that when i try to make a bootable usb and try to boot from it, i get the boot error why isthat and does anybody have the same problem. I try to install with a cd and i see the boot menu but when i say start kubuntu all i see is a black screen and nothing happends ? Anybody can help me ?
<SporkWitch_> umm: can you be more specific? what boot error?
<James147> PasNox: I think you should look into how to configure policykit... afraid I do not know how to do that though
<PasNox> James147: thanks for the hint
<smooph> Hi I want to use openconnect with the network-manager for kde ... is there a package like the one for gnome?
<umm> Well i have the iso of 10.10 kubuntu i make that into a bootable usb en try to boot from it so i can install the kubuntu 10.10 but i get a boot error
<James147> PasNox: this might help: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=504450
<ubottu> Debian bug 504450 in policykit "policykit: Not obvious how to configure PolicyKit in a passwordless manner" [Normal,Open]
<SporkWitch_> umm: how do you make that into a bootable usb? using the windows option?
<PasNox> James147: thanks, reading
<SporkWitch_> if so, that's almost certainly your problem
<vbgunz> silent|warri0r: you weren't supposed to remove .kde only move it
<umm> No with unetbootin or also with the startup disk creator
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | KDE Platform 4.5.2 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Release party in #ubuntu-release-party
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | KDE Platform 4.5.2 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<vbgunz> silent|warri0r: if you removed the .kde folder you're most likely stuck. if you moved it, tell me, where did you move it to?
<phoenix_> how to upgrade my kde to 4.5.2
<vbgunz> word, good question
<vbgunz> my kde is at 4.5.1 **but** I thought maverick had 4.5.2
<vbgunz> word, wth happened?
<James147> phoenix_: on what version of kubuntu?
<phoenix_> hello James147. kubuntu 10.10
<James147> phoenix_: vbgunz: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<umm> phoenix : At the ppa     ppa:kubuntu-ppa  than sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<umm> Add *
<vbgunz> James147: wow, I really though it came in 10.10, not sure what made me think that :/
<phoenix_> umm: ok
<Hangman> how i can set "modeset=0" as bootparameter
<umm> Phoenix : The same usb stick does boot up in another system
<James147> Hangman: edit /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"
<vbgunz> Hangman: maybe nomodeset ?
<phoenix_> umm: got it, thanks
<Hangman> and what i write into the grub file?, only modeset=0 and this working?
<James147> Hangman: add it to the boot pram line
<Freddy2> hi
<Riddell> hi Freddy2
<Freddy2> where can i check why the "Recent files" menu in kate is always disabled?
<vbgunz> James147: good looking out. really, I thought I was riding 4.5.2 already.
<Freddy2> (kde 4.5.1 and lucid, but the problem was there in 4.4.x)
<Hangman> where is the boot param line?
<vbgunz> damn, I just opened akregator and 6 out of 7 new articles at lxer is about 10.10
<phoenix_> ya its disabled by default always
<Riddell> Freddy2: should be in ~/.kde/share/config/katerc under [KFileDialog Settings]
<James147> Hangman: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<Hangman> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Freddy2> Riddell: yes, there is an entry for this -> Recent Files[$e]=$HOME/descargas/order_valgrind.txt,$HOME/descargas/order_valgrind.txt
<Freddy2> but if i open kate the menu keeps disabled
<phoenix_> where can i see the info about the new mp3 codec in kubuntu 10.10
<Hangman> James147: you mean this line, and how i must write this?
<James147> Hangman: open the file in a text editor as root (kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub) and append to the end of that line (just before the ending " )
<James147> then run "sudo update-grub"
<umm> I have a question. I downloaded 10.10 kubuntu today and my problem is that when i try to make a bootable usb and try to boot from it, i get the boot error why isthat and does anybody have the same problem. I try to install with a cd and i see the boot menu but when i say start kubuntu all i see is a black screen and nothing happends ? Can anybody  help me ?
<James147> umm: what error do you get?
<vbgunz> let me restart kde, hope all goes well and not to hell
<avihay> umm: they say that kubuntu 10.04 and kubuntu 10.10 are not compatible when it comes to creating each other usb boot images
<avihay> actually, it's an ubuntu thing
<Bobbix> how can i modify order of icons on the plama panel on top ?
<umm> avihay : i heard about that but with kubuntu they say you can write on to a disk or make a bootable usb and with 10.04 i had no problem making a usb boot stick
<avihay> umm: umm, ok, I've also read that on some laptops (macbooks, I think), the drivers selects the external monitor by accident
<prower> hello :> i'm using kdenlive in kubuntu 10.10...the effects list is completely empty :< is there something else i need to have installed?
<James147> Bobbix: rightclcik the panel > panel settings   you can then drag the icons around while the settings dialog is open
<umm> avihay : Its a desktop not using a laptop but what you said is a start for me too look around
<vbgunz> well, im still here
<avihay> I should have asked, if it boots but the screen is just blank, or if it freezes, and if you can switch to the virtual terminals
<Bobbix> James147: not true.. rightclick don't let me do anithing
<Bobbix> James147: i can only remove the icon that's all
<umm> avihay : that is with a cd that i have burned but wit a bootable usb stick that i have made using unetbootin all i get is the boot error but the stick doed work on another system
<James147> Bobbix: are the widgets locked?
<Bobbix> James147: ni
<Bobbix> no
<James147> Bobbix: are you using plasma-netbook or plasma-desktop?
<Bobbix> i don't know (default installation)
<Bobbix> i've upgraded with backports repository
<Bobbix> i've now the latest versione of kde
<Bobbix> James147: OK resolved! i've found the problem.. i can't place the icons if i don't attivate panel option first... by default the icons are fixed in their position.
<Bobbix> Thanks for your help James147
<Bobbix> bye
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: Is it possible to change the size of the panel in plasama-netbook? After I added a widget to my panel in plasma-netbook, its size has been changed. its now biger than before. Is it possible to revert that somehow?
<a2f> how can i get flash to work with konqueror without installing the package from repos?
<James147> howlymowly: yes, click the cachew on the desktop (the circle thing in one of the corners), there should then be an option to change the size under/over the panel
<fabiodev> wow
<howlymowly> James147: ...  I am using the netbook-interface...  can't find that thing ghere...
<howlymowly> *there
<howlymowly> plasma-netbook
<James147> howlymowly: it should be on the bottem left corner of the screen by default
<howlymowly> yeah.. that's right.. but I can not find an option for the panel there...  the panel seems to be "seperated" from the plasma-netbook interface. I mean:  i can unlock the panel seperatly from the search & launch environment
<James147> howlymowly: its a bit weird... unlock everything then click taht icon
<howlymowly> James147: that worked!  thx man...  soooo...  i guess I found a bug there...
<howlymowly> because I can not lock my panel again, now...
<howlymowly> I mean: i can lock the search & launch activity
<James147> howlymowly: yeah, its far to over complicated atm :( to many thing to lock/unlock
<howlymowly> but the panel keep unlocked
<howlymowly> and I am not able to click on any of the widgets in the panel, anymore
<James147> howlymowly: might want to logout/logback in
<howlymowly> James147: is this "normal" behaviour, that I am experiencing? or is it maybe due to some earlier configuration prior to KDE 4.5?
<howlymowly> James147: did that already, it locks my panel again..  but the bug is reproducable...
<James147> howlymowly: not entirly sure :) you could try creating a new user and seeing how it behaves on them
<howlymowly> yepp.  letme try that...
<howlymowly> be right back....
<smooph> Hi at all ... I want to use openconnect to login to the vpn of my university ... under gnome with the package network-manager-openconnect-gnome no problem ... kde i don't know how ... so I thought connect using the shell command "openconnect server" - response is "Established DTLS connection" but I still have my old IP address ... I think I somehow have to the kubuntu to use the interface tun1 instead of eth0 ... how do i do that? thanks!
<valentino_tuga> hi. i just installled kubuntu 10.10. I cannot make the sound work. anyone help me?
<James147> valentino_tuga: make sure all the volumes arnt muted and are turned up (run "alsamixer" to check them)
<phoenix_> i started the update to kde 4.5.2, i think its over but , i am getting this message
<phoenix_> The configuration file '/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc' (modified by you or a script) has a newer version '/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc.dpkg-new'. Please verify your changes and update it manually.
<phoenix_> what should i do now
<James147> phoenix_: selecting 'y' will reset kdm to its default settings i beleive
<James147> phoenix_: select 'n' if you dont want that to happen
<phoenix_> James147:  its a warning message not a input one.
<James147> phoenix_: then you can probally ignore it
<howlymowly> James147: apparently all my problems I found out today are common among fresh installations :)
<phoenix_> James147: ok
<valentino_tuga> James147 all the volumes are turned up but there's no sound
<James147> !sound | valentino_tuga
<ubottu> valentino_tuga: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nerdy_kid> hi, i upgraded to kubuntu maverick but my kubuntu still says lucid on the terminal login.  what should i do? thanks
<phoenix_> James147: i have some doubts, can you come to the offtopic channel
#kubuntu 2011-10-03
<b0sf9g7h> hey guys, is there a comparison somewhere between ubuntu and kubuntu? trying to decide which to install on my new netbook
<OerHeks> KDE versus unity/gnome
<OerHeks> well KDE has got the best recordsoftware K3B and such more, Gnome is not bad. try both, side by side install
<Snowhog> b0sf9g7h: See http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<b0sf9g7h> thanks Snowhog
<littlegirl> Hey there, if I have a question about Kdialog, would I ask it here, or is there another channel I should go to?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try here or #kde
<littlegirl> Thanks. In case here works, how come when I click cancel, I don't get the "You chose cancel." message? http://paste.ubuntu.com/701366/
<littlegirl> It looks pretty straightforward to me, but I can't figure it out. (:
<well_laid_lawn> do the three other options work?
<littlegirl> Also, if I do http://paste.ubuntu.com/701370/ then it echos 2 if I click the cancel button, so it's even more confusing that the original script doesn't work.
<phoenix_firebrd> Anyone using 11.10?
<littlegirl> Never mind - I figured it out. (:
<well_laid_lawn> !11.10 | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: I am aware of the channel
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: do you use 11.10?
<well_laid_lawn> everyone in there is using it
<phoenix_firebrd>  he he
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: do you have any problem with audio when cpu is high?
<ssfdre38> hey how can i get 2 kubuntu computers talking to each other to share info
<ssfdre38> besides samba
<phoenix_firebrd> ssfdre38: wired or wireless?
<ssfdre38> wired
<ssfdre38> well wired to wireless on the same network
<phoenix_firebrd> ssfdre38: try dukto, i supports mutiple platfoms
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Buenas noches
<RRejun> Como estas
<RRejun> Como les va?
<FloodBotK1> RRejun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RRejun> Hola
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eruaran> Does anybody know how to get the clock  in 11.10 to *stop* showing 24 hour time????
<Eruaran> The locale settings (retarded that the user should have to poke around in the locale settings just to change to a 12 hour clock that 98% of users will want) show PH:MM:SS AMPM but the clock remains 24 hour
<Daskreech> Eruaran: Ah right you found itbut yes Locale is where it is
<Eruaran> It shouldn't annoy me being beta 2 and all
<Eruaran> But its driving me mad
<Eruaran> :P
<Eruaran> 24 hour clock... like a scratching ferret in my brain...
<Eruaran> It wont leave me aloooone!
 * Eruaran bites his hand
<Daskreech> Eruaran: Just switch it and leave it alone then :)
<Eruaran> I want it on 12 hour
<Eruaran> I have set it on 12 hour
<Eruaran> yet it stays on 24 hour
<Eruaran> its gnawing at my brain
<Girly-Girl> I've got a problem after installing unity on top of Kubuntu, when I start kde, gnome stuff starts in background, and it takes long to load, if kde desktop (plasma) crashes,  see gnome behind it!
<Arnold> Girly-Girl, how exactly did you install it? From Muon Software Packager, or from 'unity' package?
<Girly-Girl> aptitude ubuntu-desktop
<Girly-Girl> Arnold:
<Arnold> Hmm, that kind of installs more than you would need for Unity.. however, are you starting it with which login manager, and which session?
<Girly-Girl> kdm
<Girly-Girl> session kde
<Arnold> And you select KDE Workspace or Plasma?
<Arnold> Ah, I see.
<Arnold> Yet Gnome stuffs start up with KDE..
<Girly-Girl> yes
<Arnold> I think it has to do with the autostarting services or startup programs.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: I think nautilus starts and does fishy things
<Arnold> I'll be back restarting to KDE, so that I can help you out further.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: Thanks
<Arnold> Girly-Girl, no problem, restarting it now.
<metallisto> hello: why would the pkm uninstall kubuntu-desktop when i try to install fcron?
<Girly-Girl> metallisto: Its an extra dummy package safe to remove
<metallisto> thanks
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: If you kquitapp plasma-desktop do you see gnome behind?
<Arnold> I don't have Unity/GNOME 3 installed, but I think I know where it is specified to start.
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: alright. Go to System Settings, and look for Startup and Shutdown
<Arnold> Should be either in the Autostart area, or Service Manager
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: Found only two gnome related things
<Arnold> Uncheck them to disable them from starting up.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: one for nautilus-desktop and one for gtk integration
<Arnold> gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh should stay on.
<Arnold> But the rest of GNOME and its things should be disabled.
<Arnold> The former is to give GTK+ apps a KDE theme integration, so that's harmless.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: Ok thanks i'll do that later
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: it's just GNOME applications or session files trying to be more integrated with KDE's session, nothing more.
<Arnold> Let me know if it works, or not.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: I haven't done it yet but I assume it works because if I kquitapp plasma-desktop, I see gnome's desktop. If I killall nautilus-desktop then kquitapp plasma-desktop, I see blank area
<Arnold> Aha, then that makes sense. Atleast both GNOME and KDE are integral to themselves.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: But I have to remove gnome, having it is anoying like programs like to open nautilus by default and all, once nautilus browser starts, so does the desktop
<Arnold> Well, there is a way to delete the packages of ubuntu-desktop, while leaving kubuntu-desktop intact.
<Arnold> Since ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, nothing more.
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: install and run gconf-editor, search for apps/nautilus/preferences and untick show desktop
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: Why would I do that?
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: so it won't start GNOME's desktop session whenever you start Nautilus
<Arnold> Plus you can also restore the default applications settings in KDE easily.
<Arnold> But if you want to get rid of all ubuntu-desktop's GNOME packages, leaving the raw kubuntu-desktop one, then that is also possible with a workaround.
<Girly-Girl> I'll just remove it I have no use for gnome anyway, I'm  a die hard KDE user since KDE 3.3X
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: it's possible to do it properly with aptitude. Are you familiar with that tool?
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: yes
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: then you just have to remove the ubuntu-desktop virtual package, and let kubuntu-desktop one selected.
<Girly-Girl> Arnold: Or there is a list of package put by ubuntu-desktop on aysu's site
<Arnold> Girly-Girl: hehe, not sure about that. I did converted my Ubuntu system into a Lubuntu one, and had no GNOME packages there at all (besides the mandatory GTK+ libraries and all)
<Arnold> It was a fun experience, plus I learned more about (?)Ubuntu a lot. Rather than just thinking Arch Linux having the upper hand and all....
<Arnold> GirlyGirl: just read the howto page for removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and aysiu's advice was to install metapackages with aptitude, rather than apt-get, so that you can purge them easily with the packages too, not just the metapackage.
 * yofel notes that just removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage won't remove anything else
<yofel> the *buntu-* metapackages get their dependencies marked as manually installed, so you need to remove all of them individually
<Arnold> yofel: according to that how-to, it doesn't applies if you're handling packages with aptitude, rather than apt-get
<Arnold> With aptitude, you're removing packages along with the metapackage. So all goes down.
<yofel> Arnold: no, the difference is that with apt-get you need to run autoremove to remove unecessary packages, aptitude does that by itself
<yofel> but that doesn't have any effect for the *buntu metapackages
<yofel> as those are marked as never mark-auto in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove
<yofel> hm, seems even to be the case for all metapackages
<Arnold> Hmm, I was able to successfully delete the ubuntu-desktop packages and leave only ubuntu-core ones (much like in a difference way)
<Arnold> Then I was able to install lubuntu-desktop packages.
<fatum> hello there. I have kubuntu dualboot with win7.. how do I automount windows partition on startup? I knew there was a way, but can't recall..
<Arnold> fatum: there is the ntfs-config way (not sure if it works, was broken a few releases ago), and there's the manual way by editing /etc/fstab
<Arnold> fatum: "/dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw 0 0"
<Arnold> And /dev/sda1 is the first partition of the first disk (IDE HDD), /media/Windows/ is the mount point where this partition is to the mounted, and the rest of the settings are to stay intact.
<Arnold> You'll have to modify according to your partitioning and taste. /dev/sdX, where X is the partition where your Windows partition is located (if you have more, you can add more of these lines)
<Arnold> And /media/X, where X is the folder name you want it to mount it. But you have to create them with "sudo mkdir X", or else it won't automount them.
<fatum> all right.. rw 0 0 means I can't read nor write?
<Arnold> rw means read-write, the last two digits are dump-freq and pass-num.
<Arnold> fatum: mounting with NTFS-3g with rw solves all kind of writing errors you might have due to lack of privilege of doing so.
<fatum> very nice.. what about executable permission?
<fatum> *permission to execute
<Arnold> Also not a problem anymore. I was able to launch applications from it without chmod +x (which that failed anyhow).
<fatum> Arnold: /dev/sda2: command not found
<Arnold> fatum: you'll have to add them in /etc/fstab, not in the terminal
<fatum> got it ;-)
<fatum> thanks.. need to try it out, brb
<rethus> hi, my mic-volume seems to adjust themself.
<rethus> how can i disable this?
<Eruaran> you cant, its a poltergeist
<Eruaran> ;)
<Eruaran> tell it to go away
<Eruaran> :P
<rethus> har har har :D
<rethus> someone know a solution
<supados> where i am...??
<Eruaran> rethus: sorry I don't know
<Eruaran> rethus: does the volume setting change or just the sound with the volume setting the same?
<rethus> the sound-slider walk right and left
<ArGGu^^> rethus maybe some app is changing the volume
<rethus> i don't know... till pulseaudio is establish in kde i only have problems with my sound
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Zlatan> Hello, a Kubuntu 11.04 + KDE4.7 user question: I can use a network printer HP3055 as a scanner with Ubuntu, but my recent Kubuntu machine can recognize it only as a printer, no scanner option with Skanlite. Similar problem here while Using Debian Squeeze, Gnome version, looks like only Ubuntu can recognize HP3055 correctly. Can it be fixed for Kubuntu somehow? Thank you
<KIAaze> In Ubuntu, I think it's sane which takes care of scanners.
<KIAaze> So mayeb you should have a look at commands like "sane-find-scanner" and "scanimage -L" to see which driver the scanner runs on, etc
<KIAaze> it could also be a 64-bit/32-bit issue
<KIAaze> I had a lot of problems getting an HP scanner to work because of that
<Zlatan> All my systems were 32bit
<KIAaze> only the 32-bit driver existed/worked
<Zlatan> KIAaze: can I show commands output for you in PM?
<KIAaze> if you want, but I'm not sure I can help much
<KIAaze> at least not more than google ^^
<KIAaze> just a minute, I'm restarting konversation. It's hiding my mouse.
<KIAaze> back
<Zlatan> I will not bother you then;) Thanks anyway
<ironfroggy> I just moved from an intel-gfx t510 to a t520 with dual intel/nv and i'm running that in intel mode. kubuntu 11.04 on both, but i can't get external displays detected on the new machine.
<ironfroggy> Does anyone maybe know why that might be or what I may be able to do to get an external display recognized?
<TheLastProject> I have "Euro on 5" set in the Keyboard settings on Kubuntu 11.04, however, I still can't type the Euro symbol
<TheLastProject> Not with Ctrl+5, not with Alt+5, not with Ctrl+Alt+5, not with Ctrl+Shift+5, not with Ctrl+Alt+Shift+5, not with Alt+Shift+5, really just not... What can I do about this?
<OerHeks> TheLastProject, alt-gr + 5
<TheLastProject> Ah...
<TheLastProject> Geez
<TheLastProject> That explains a lot
<OerHeks> yw
<TheLastProject> lol
<FloodBotK1> TheLastProject: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLastProject> I'm used to it being on Ctrl+Alt on Windows, thanks! (Bot, don't overreact)
<OerHeks> now you ca make someone happy with €
<TheLastProject> Myself :P
<ZeTa> hey guys
<ZeTa> i have a problem with my conecction in kubuntu
<ZeTa> becouse i have a network with no difusion ssid
<ZeTa> and i can't connect...
<ZeTa> (sorry by my horrible english... )
<haitam_> hi all
<haitam_> :)
<GirlyGirl> Poor WIFI reception compared to windows with Atheros Ar9285 any idea?
<GirlyGirl> .
<jbwiv> guys, I recently installed kubuntu over a vanilla 11.10 install. I'm using firefox as my browser, and none of the appropriate application mappings seem to be there (for example, when I download a zip, FF tries to open it with gvim. How can I get the appropriate mappings set to a reasonable set of defaults?
<Trashi> hi guys. i installed kubuntu and im missing the grid desktop. For some reason the grouping desktop layout is not included in the ubuntu repository. how can i enable it?
<avihay_> wrong place to ask, but can anyone tell me how to set up auto-login on a passwordless admin account in WinXP
<avihay_> in kdm it's fairly easy, but I don't see any option to do it in win
<russ_> having trouble here my webcam works just fine in Cheese and other apps but adobe flash isnt reading my cam from within firefox any ideas?
<russ_> in the flash settings it finds the usb mic thats built into the webcam and that works just not a webcam for a selection
<avihay_> solved
<camilo> Hi
<roderyck> hello
<OerHeks> hi roderyck
<roderyck> hi i just install konversation on ubuntu ..kde is light
<roderyck> 73
<Juanpa> sddd
<z7> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<ambusher_> help me change flash screen in virtualbox
<phoenix_firebrd> ambusher_:  you mean the plymoth splash screen?
<ambusher_> no d one which says "ubuntu"
<phoenix_firebrd> ambusher_: while booting?
<ambusher_> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> ambusher_: thats the plymouth theme
<ambusher_> oh.. hw to change it
<phoenix_firebrd> ambusher_:  try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-simple-tool-to-change-splash-screen-themes.html
<ambusher_> thanx
<phoenix_firebrd> ambusher_: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone there to help?
<rork> phoenix_firebrd: please ask the real question :)
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: its about 11.10, if you find it wrong to discuss it here, can you come to #ubuntu+1
<The_Jag> Please I need help setting up mercurial to clone a remote repo
<The_Jag> I got the bash: hg: command not found error
<The_Jag> please any help?
<Pici> The_Jag: You need to install mercurial first.
<Pici> The_Jag: sudo apt-get install mercurial
<The_Jag> Pici: I have all correctly set up
<The_Jag> only just doing hg clone ssh://remote/path doesn't work
<The_Jag> which is because ssh cannot find hg on the remote machine (which obviously is present)
<DaSkreech> which hg ?
<Trashi>  hi.  by default in kde exists an "grid desktop"-layout which im missing in (k)ubuntu... does anybody know how to enable? i just want to align all my widgets on the desktop on grid ..
<gomiboy> Trashi: not sure if you mean this: right click on desktop->desktop settings->(unlock widgets)->Layout: Newspaper
<Trashi> gomiboy: i know that newspaper layout but i thought in default kde would be also a "grid/group layout" which allows to align all widgets on grid without the newspaper layout. take a look for that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tOAzCQUd5o
<Trashi> gomiboy: did try to install but there were many errors while buildung/installing..
<Trashi> gomiboy: by default there should be a "grid desktop" layout under Desktop->DesktopSettings
<Trashi> gomiboy: did isntall  kdeplasma-addons package but no change :(
<gomiboy> Trashi: never seen before that grind thing, so it's not "by default", and that project in the links seems dead since 2010 :(
<Trashi> gomiboy: hm ok :/ thanks anyway
<Trashi> gomiboy: hm ... they guys at #kde sais that  the grid layout comes with the kdeplasma-addons package... not so in ubuntu *
<Trashi> *grrrrr*
<docid> ok, quick little issue, seems my task bar doesnt understand Z axis properly, after running for a few days or weeks, it will start to go where i click something, it drops down for me to choose which window i want from that task, but it the click lands on the window below it instead of the dropdown option
<docid> running maverick on this one, but seeing it on my natty machines as well
<szal> ?
<docid> sorry, was i unclear?
<docid> im having that issue lately
<docid> of being unclear that is
<docid> and the taskbar issue as well
<docid> ok, just for example, say ya got 11 firefox windows open and they all stack on the plasma task list bar as a single entry
<docid> so you click the firfox extry and it drops down a list of firefox windows
<docid> now , if there is a window behind that list of windows, when i click on the list, the click lands on the window behind the list
<szal> why would one want multiple FF instances?  that's what tabs are for :P
<docid> instead of selecting the window i want
<docid> can only get about 40 tabs on a single window
<docid> maybe 50 before it starts scrolling and gets hard to manage
<SIR_Taco> szal: it's best not to ask why
<docid> and it was just for example./.. terminator, file browser, etc, doesnt matter what the program is, still happens
<docid> lol taco
<docid> and sometimes i have a different browser on each monitor, handy for research
<docid> restarting kdm resolves it, but obviously not a proper solution
<docid> having trouble googleing an answer due to not being able to word the problem in a way that results in related results
<docid> also, seem to have been afflicted with something that is making me type as though english were not my first language, but i doubt you all can help with that
<docid> so any ideas? or any info that might help ?
<SIR_Taco> docid: unfortunately I really haven't played around with that option
<docid> option?
 * szal has never had any such problem
<SIR_Taco> docid: ok, maybe I don't understand what you're talking about then haha
<docid> ok, plasma task bar, where it shows all the programs and windows you have open....
<docid> we on the same page?
<SIR_Taco> yep
<docid> if you have several of the same program running, they stack in that bar, get a little arrow with a number on the edge of the entry
<SIR_Taco> ok, so they're grouping... go on
<docid> click that entry and it drops down so you can select what window you want
<SIR_Taco> yep
<docid> now, if there is a full screen window, or any other window under that list
<docid> when you click something from thhe list, the click goes to the window behind, instead of the list
<docid> like the back window is grabbing the mouse
<docid> so in order to change tasks i have to minimise, or move enough stuff so i can see desktop behind it
<docid> behind the dropdown list
<docid> otherwise cannot click the list...
<SIR_Taco> ok woah... stop a second... when you say "it goes to the window behind" you mean the 'full screen' window?
<docid> sure, or whatever else is back there
<docid> whatever the top window is behind the list
<SIR_Taco> what is the 'full screen window'? Firefox after you've hit F11? or a full-screen flash player?
<docid> ok, now heres the weird part, its only on the right half of the taskbar...
<docid> ohh
<docid> sorry, i meen a maximised window,
<docid> or anything floatingg behind the list
<docid> was trying to use fullscreen window for clarity (see above... having issues with clarity)
<SIR_Taco> ok... so what do you want it to do?
<docid> i want the click to select the window from the list
<docid> like it normally does
<SIR_Taco> as-in click and have a list show up to select from?
<docid> well, if there are grouped programs, i click on the grouped programs on the task bar, it drops down a list
<docid> the problem is selecting from that list
<docid> the click doesnt go to the dropped down list
<SIR_Taco> ok....
<docid> it goes to windows behind the list
<SIR_Taco> so, lets say you have 4 Firefox windows open.... one is maximized the other 3 are minimized.... you click on "FireFox...." in the taskbar, and you get the maximized one and not a list?
<docid> no
<docid> i get a dropdown list
<docid> but i cant click on the list
<docid> the clicks go through the list to the window behind it
<SIR_Taco> oooooh... ok... so say you had Gimp open, you click "FireFox...." in the task bar, click on a list item for that group and you're back to Gimp?
<docid> if gimp is behind where that list dropped down, yes
<docid> well, but the list stays up untill i click it again
<SIR_Taco> ok, I see what you're saying now
<docid> unable to select from the list until i move everything away from behind where the list drops down
<docid> hard one to google
<docid> maybe i dont have the vocabulary
<SIR_Taco> I'd file a bug, but until then you could turn off grouping (grouping pisses me off haha)
<docid> as i said, this usually happens after running for some time....
<docid> ohh my, id have to have like a 4 row task list then
<docid> would take up sooo much space
<docid> i kind of run much at once
<SIR_Taco> well there's no quick fix for that... not sure where the problem is exactly, but likely with plasma
<docid> thats what i figgured,
<docid> how to reload plasma without killing running apps, etc
<docid> ?
<docid> someway i can make it just reload the desktop in place?
<SIR_Taco> http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma#Reloading_Plasma
<docid> ahh, thanks much :)
<SIR_Taco> I'd probably suggest "kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop" (just incase Konsole dies when you do it)
<docid> i usually do that sort of thing from an actual console
<docid> outside of the de
<docid> otherwise it feels like sawing on a branch yer sittin on
<Daskreech> docid: it won't
<Daskreech> plasma-desktop is just the background and pretty buttons None of the applications are tied to it
<Daskreech> You can even run plasma-desktop in gnome and then have only Gnome applications inside it
<docid> aye, thats what i thought, but didnt quite know how to kill it and bring it back up
<docid> ohh fun, next time kde breaks to the point where it wont load anymore ill remember that.... i hope
<Daskreech> I used to prevent plasma from starting back when I had a few hundred megs of RAM and I was running test versions of KDE
<Daskreech> but you can make a small script that simply says kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 4 && plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> call it newplas or something
<docid> aye
<Daskreech> anytime it's giving too much problems just press alt+F2 and type newplas and tada!
<docid> welll, that didnt work out too well
<Daskreech> krunner is also not tied to plasma-desktop so you can have just krunner running and it will be able to launch new programs etc
<docid> ohh weird, it reloaded and my desktop came back when i clicked it, fun
<docid> bam, that fixes it... thanks much
<docid> other than memory lockups that was my olny reason to reboot
<Daskreech> memory lockups sounds harsh
<Daskreech>  what's happening there?
<docid> well, with a vbox open and something using wine leaking memory like the fed does cash.... slams into swap and everything comes to a halt, usually stuck using alt-sysreq combos because cant switch tty or ssh in
<docid> usually teamviewer left open is the cause
<SIR_Taco> but the group list is fixed?
<docid> the plasma reload works great
<Daskreech> docid: alt-sysreq and killX then
<Daskreech> don't need to reboot
<docid> how to killX with alt-sysreq? usually get nothing beack untill it reboots, using R E I S U B
<SIR_Taco> docid: still file a bug about it... even if it takes a while to appear, there's something not right going on
<docid> will have to do it from home... shouldnt really be debugging my desktop at work in the first place :)
<Daskreech> docid: Magic keys just do what you tell them to there is no indicators :)
#kubuntu 2011-10-04
<docid> aye, i meen, everything is still locked up
<docid> until i hit B
<Daskreech> docid: I guess you don't know what the REISU does then :)
<docid> Daskreech: grabs input devices,  emergency remounts devices as read only, synchs and boots, i know im missing some things there, i knew what each key did... a while ago
<Daskreech> :-) yes but none of those are intended to unfreeze the computer. They only stop corruption when the computer does an unexpetced reboot (which would be the B)
<docid> lol, so is there a magic unfreeze key?
<docid> :)
<Daskreech> Depends on the Freeze. If it's X then yes
<docid> do tell , always wanting to learn
<docid> or i could probaly find it if i go a diggin
<Daskreech> k
<Daskreech> sorry to be clearer K is the combo key for the magic key
<SIR_Taco>  I don't have a magic key or an any key on my keyboard!!! :P
<Daskreech> SIR_Taco: maybe it disappeared.. magically
<SIR_Taco> hmm... I guess I'll put that on my tab
<SIR_Taco> someone should rename FloodBotK1 to "CaptObvious"
<Unit193> Heh
<Daskreech> I met CaptainObvious at DragonCon
<Unit193> ./ubottu wasn't even here :P
<skierpage> Anyone running 11.04, can you try `ls -l /etc/cups/mime.convs /usr/share/cups/mime/mime.convs`?  I have both files, the one in /etc is from 2009, seems wrong?
<a4> hello folks... I just installed kubuntu (switched from ubuntu) and for some reason kubuntu detects my wireless network but wont connect even though I'm sure i have the passphrase and settings correct (I have verified them on windows)... and I never had this issue with ubuntu
<a4> any ideas?
<Daskreech> a4: What version of KDE?
<a4> um the default 11.04 kubuntu version daskreech?
<Daskreech> Hmm ok
<Daskreech> trying to remember if that's NM 0.8 or NM 0.9
<TheEvilPhoenix> network-manager is version 0.8.* in Ubuntu 11.04, just saying
<TheEvilPhoenix> and network-manager-kde is... um...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i *think* 0.9
<TheEvilPhoenix> so i think its dependent on which they have installed
<a4> kubuntu would have the same base drivers as ubuntu wouldnt it and if it can detect the network why cant it accept the proper settings
<a4> i verify the settings and then the network icon shows that its configuring and it gets to about 75% then a window pops back up saying "secrets" for the network... with the pass phrase and settings
<a4> and regardless if i click ok or retype the settings it does the same thing over and over
<agu_> hi
<katsrc> hey are there any good blogs/sites to follow for kubuntu news?
<GirlyGirl> Problem on Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE SC 4.7.1 . Sometimes plasma crashes and when relaunched desktop effects seem to mess up the appearance of the Panels
<jussi> GirlyGirl: have you filed a bug on bugs.kde.org ?
<jussi> katsrc: planet kde is pretty good :)
<jussi> katsrc: ie. http://planetkde.org/
<katsrc> jussi: thank you!
<Arnold> Hmm, KDE SC 4.7.1 in Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 seemed more stable for me.
<jussi> katsrc: thats a nice agregate of many blogs, so you should find what you want htere
<GirlyGirl> jussi: No I have only a launchpad account
<Arnold> The only crash I get mostly is at the end, when either shutting down or logging out.
<GirlyGirl> katsrc: Kubuntu.org itself
<jussi> GirlyGirl: I suggest you sign up for one there then, as its where kde bugs that arent packaging go.
<jussi> (at least for the ppa stuff you seem to be using)
<GirlyGirl> jussi: It mostly happens only with the Air theme
<katsrc> the best feature about Kubuntu 11.10: "Kubuntu introduces Kubuntu-Low-Fat-Settings: a collection of configuration options that reduce memory usage and even speed up KDE's loading time. This will help Kubuntu run better on older, lower-end systems. "
<Arnold> katsrc, that's one interesting way to speed up KDE from Kubuntu alright. However, I stumbled upon another way, but I'm not sure how stable it is so far.
<Arnold> Which is running Kwin using GLES backend.
<Arnold> K Window Manager - "This package was compiled with support for OpenGL ES 2.0, before installing please make sure your video driver supports it. This package is part of the KDE base workspace module."
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: I can confirm that
<katsrc> Arnold: nice, how would I go about setting that up?
<katsrc> compile kwin-gles?
<GirlyGirl> katsrc: In system settings desktop effects
<Arnold> Not in Kubuntu 11.10. You'll get a different package for it.
<Arnold> You need to install kde-window-manager-gles which replaces kde-window-manager.
<GirlyGirl> katsrc: But you need kde 4.7. and up
<katsrc> Arnold: i'm on 4.7.1 and 11.04
<katsrc> just installing the package
<Arnold> katsrc, Kubuntu PPA might have that package aswell. You can give it a try.
<katsrc> Arnold: seems like backports had it
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, that's the stock OpenGL 2.0. This one is OpenGL ES 2.0
<Arnold> ES stands for Embedded Systems.
<katsrc> wasn't there a project for KDE-lite?
<katsrc> with a desktop having lightweight Qt apps also
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: I see let me try that then... but how do I know if the card supports GL-ES
<Arnold> katsrc, I know a project with that specification, an Arch Linux user or so is working on that project.
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, http://www.khronos.org/conformance/adopters/conformant-products/
<Arnold> Look for OpenGL ES 2.0 tab and search for your graphics card model.
<Arnold> And it will say if it's OpenGL ES 2.0 compatible, or just 1.1
<katsrc> Arnold: that's awesome
<Arnold> If it's 1.1, then it won't work. Atleast according to the KDE developers.
<Arnold> [sidenote]  Flash Player 11 was officially released [/sidenote]
<GirlyGirl> If 2.0 without the es works ?
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, not quite. OpenGL 2.0 and OpenGL ES 2.0 are quite different. They have their own API and specifications.
<Arnold> Tell me what kind of graphics card you have, and I can look it up for you.
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: I'm quite sure my Nvidia will do it not sure about intel though
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, I see. In that case, you can tell me both of their model type, and we'll find it out soon enough :)
<GirlyGirl> ASUS Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT , Intel GMA 950 (27AE), and XFX Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, GeForce 8xxx and GeForce 9xxx are both qualified to support OpenGL ES 2.0
<Arnold> And now for the Intel one.
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: Ok thanks
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, sorry. It's pretty much out of the question :/
<katsrc> Arnold: it sure is snappy
<Arnold> katsrc, which settings have you tried so far?
<katsrc> Arnold: default
<katsrc> no shaders, direct rendering
<Arnold> katsrc, yeah, I really enjoy it being snappy and also uses way less memory for compositing, unlike some other compositors out there (Compiz, you rascal!)
<Arnold> Oh, by the way, here it is. The Quantum Project: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125088&p=1
<Arnold> It is one KDE4/QT4 fork. Not sure if this is the one you mentioned earlier.
<katsrc> Arnold: it was the first one: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125004
<katsrc> Quantum Project looks like it's doing something entirely different
<katsrc> i don't know about javascript on my desktop?
<Arnold> katsrc, ah, yes. This Quantum Project was created to make a more 'lightweight' KDE installation, less bloated and whatnot.
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: Intel GMA 950 fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/702127/ How can I revert?
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, you replaced kde-window-manager with kde-window-manager-gles?
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, have you replaced kde-window-manager with kde-window-manager-gles before?
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: no
<Arnold> So what did you mean by reverting?
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: I installed kde-window-manager-gles, obviously it removed the no gles one
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, then you'll replace kde-window-manager-gles with the stock kde-window-manager.
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager should do it
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, yep. That will remove kde-window-manager-gles, in favor of kde-window-manager.
<Arnold> This might explain more about the OpenGL ES 2.0 based Kwin's purpose: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/07/running-kwin-with-opengl-es-2-0/
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: Reverting done on the intel system. Other systems work fine with GL-ES
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, great! And what about the performance? Any improvement, even at the slightest?
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: I don;t know the Nvidia systems are fast machines generally
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, I see. In any case, the OpenGL ES 2.0 Kwin should bring some improvements nonetheless. That one is not based on OpenGL 1's fixed pipeline anymore.
<Arnold> It wasn't pure OpenGL 2.0 as I thought.
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: Intel stated incomplete GL-ES support maybe with newer drivers it will work in future?
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, I think the problem lies on the hardware, rather than software. Meaning that a hardware as old as a GMA 950 one is way too old to handle OpenGL ES 2.0 functions, so that's why it says it's incomplete.
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: Who knows its a 2009 card actually its a 945G Express
<Arnold> GirlyGirl, from what I was able to find out, is that pretty much only GMA 500 and GMA 600 graphics cards have OpenGL ES 2.0 support. The earlier ones don't.
<Arnold> And I can't find information about raw GMA graphics anywhere. Unless it's a PowerVR one (for embedded systems).
<dust__> hello everybody - yesterday i generated a gnupg-key using kleopatra for my maildresses to sign the code of conduct - this worked very well - today the key is gone - doesnt matter whether i use kgpg or kleopatra - anyone that can help me out? - does kleopatra use gnupg2 ?
<dust__> anyone? - where can i get help?
<dust__> i generated a revoke key - should i use it - by the way i'm using 11. 10 beta2 with all updates
<dust__> really would appreciate some help
<dust__> how should i behave now?
<dust__> searching the server (via kleopatra) doesn't show my identity - yesterday it did
<dust__> is there another channel for help with beta2
<well_laid_lawn> !11.10 | dust__
<ubottu> dust__: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dust__> k
<dust__> thought i could make some bugreports using it - but it seems to be just not stable enough for me :( - i will switch back to the LTS release
<dcorbin_work> When I choose "Leave... Logout", it restarts my system instead of returning me to the KDM login.  Ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nmvictor> hi guys, I am using KDE 4.7.1. When I log in, desktop effects are turned off forming black squares on my screen which is rarely repainted. This is especially common when I have KDE in the autostart list
<nmvictor> hi guys, I am using KDE 4.7.1. When I log in, desktop effects are turned off forming black squares on my screen which is never repainted. This is especially common when I have cairo-dock in the autostart list
<nmvictor> sorry abou the KDE --> cairo-dock confusion.
<pisar> ls
<jimmy__> helllo
<jimmy__> hola a todos tengo una pregunta...
<jimmy__> ??
<jimmy__> me pueden hacer el favor de guiar en estas cuestiones..
<jimmy__> ???
<jimmy__> un ratico..
<OerHeks> hi jimmy__ this Kubuntu channel is english only :-)
<jimmy__> ok...
<jimmy__> thanks..
<jimmy__> by your date...
<OerHeks> i read you have a support question ?
<jimmy__> yeah
<jimmy__> how create script in ubuntu...??
<OerHeks> scripting, you would like to write in Bash ? or Python ? there are special channels for that.
<jimmy__> mmm
<jimmy__> interesting...
<OerHeks> this is a start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<jimmy__> what  chanenles....??
<OerHeks> for bash join #Bash
<jimmy__> ok..!! thanks..!
<OerHeks> or ##python
<jimmy__> what channels from python...??
<caris_mere> I'm using the the netbook workspace, and I can't remove one of my pages.
<r1_> hello heloo
<adwait_sharma> Which is the best IRC client for Kubuntu 11.04?
<genii-around> adwait_sharma: Most people use Konversation or Quassel. There are also others which are not specific to Kubuntu such as XChat, command-line clients like irssi. It all depends on what you find "best" for your own style of work-flow.
<genii-around> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<adwait_sharma> <genii-around> how can i download xchta?
<adwait_sharma> xchat*
<genii-around> adwait_sharma: From the GUI, a package manager like Software Center, KPackagekit, or Muon. From commandline with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<fatum> damn it.. one more thing I need help for.. Following desktop effects could not be loaded. using kubuntu 11.04 64bit dual booted with win7, if it helps..  graphic card is  NVIDIA GeForce 310M, 512MB..
<Peace-> fatum: well you can still use the others
<fatum> the others?
<Peace-> fatum: some effects doesn't work because your driver doesn't support them
<Peace-> that's all
<Peace-> nvidia has closed driver so ...
<Peace-> this can't be fixed easly
<fatum> but.. they did work before, when I had kubuntu 32bit...
<fatum> same ntb
<Peace-> it's the driver....
<Peace-> driver good = good effects
<Peace-> driver bad = few effects
<fatum> so, absolutely nothing I can do?
<Peace-> fatum: you can test another driver...
<Peace-> fatum: have you checked on jokey ?
<Peace-> jokey-kde
<Peace-> it's the program
<fatum> I can try
<fatum> well, there is experimental 3D support..
<fatum> I hope I'll be back soon
<GirlyGirl> Problem with skype on 11.04 my mic does not seem to work
<Peace-> threre is some to do i guess somethgin like export something
<Peace-> GirlyGirl: rec -o temp.wav
<fatum> everything is wonderful and works for now, thank you
<Peace-> fatum: :)
<caput> j
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, all.
<LINKSWORD2> Is it possible for me to check for updates on a single application?
<GirlyGirl> LINKSWORD2: sudo apt-get update
<genii-around> LINKSWORD2: More specifically: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <specific-package-name-here>
<maco> hmm? i thought it was install, not upgrade, for a single package
<LINKSWORD2> So if I'm wanting to upgrade Amarok, I put it after the "upgrade" ???
<genii-around> maco: "possible for me to check for updates on a single application?"
<maco> genii-around: sudo apt-get install amarok      would upgrade amarok if its already installed but an update is available for it
<genii-around> After apt-get update, apt-cache policy <packagename> would also say if there was a more recent version hopefully
<maco> indeed
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: to upgrade a package, you use 'apt-get install <package-name>'
<maco> yeah, its install
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<maco> if i try genii-around's way with "apt-get upgrade packagename" it just goes back to offering all upgrades as if you hadnt listed a package name
<maco> wow im really behind on updates.... *twiddles thumbs*
<genii-around> maco: Hehe
<genii-around> maco: Thanks for the correction
<jmichaelx> yea, you can't upgrade a package using apt-get upgrade package-name... although i can see why anyone might logically expect that to work
<LINKSWORD2> That worked.
<genii-around> I'm usually using something like apt-get install package=1.2.3.4ubuntu0   or so for specific versions...
<latinlover> hi does any one know what is the best linux OS ?
<afief> latinlover: Depends on what you're going to use it for and what you like
<afief> latinlover: I personally use Kubuntu for my home computer, but at work we use RedHat, and my friend really likes Unity so she's uing Ubuntu
<genii-around> latinlover: You are in #kubuntu channel asking, please remember. For a more impartial view perhaps inquire in ##linux
<latinlover>  im using kubuntu  and ubuntu as well id like to try red hat but idont know how get it
<LINKSWORD2> latinlover: Google search for Redhat Linux.
<LINKSWORD2> Let me get the link for you.
<latinlover> ok
<LINKSWORD2> http://www.redhat.com/
<latinlover> thank you
<gomiboy> iirc you can't download radhat (unless you pay)
<gomiboy> you should get centos or scientific linux which are redhat derivatives
<latinlover> is redhat better than lion os x ?
<LINKSWORD2> Redhat should be free, just like any other Linux distro.
 * LINKSWORD2 snickers.*
<kaddi> can someone tell me what version of firefox comes with ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10
<kaddi> don't get scientific linux
<kaddi> ever
<kaddi> there's nothing worse
<kaddi> >.>
<gomiboy> kaddi: why? never tried myself, but at least i see is updated more frequently than centos
<LINKSWORD2> kaddi: There is not a specific Firefox version that comes on Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Rather, there will be a Firefox Browser Installer that you run and it will download the most recent version of Firefox and install it.
<kaddi> LINKSWORD2: but which release?
<genii-around> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<Pici> Its 7 in both
<genii-around> kaddi: 7.0.1
<kaddi> 10.10 will only install the FF3 by default, if you want 4 or 5 you need an...
<kaddi> ty Pici and genii-around :)
<gedas> Hello
<gedas> I can't upgrade 10.10 to 11.04
<gedas> anybody can help?
<LINKSWORD2> gedas: Generally if you're unable to upgrade, it will be due to an error. Are you receiving any?
<genii-around> gedas: Is it beginning to upgrade, or just not even giving you the option?
<latinlover> how do i joing other chanels in here ?
<gedas> LINKSWORD2, I don't see any errors, but upgrade notifications eather
<LINKSWORD2> latinlover: /join #<channel name>
<gedas> genii-around, I can't see anythink
<LINKSWORD2> genii-around: I'll let you help gedas.
<latinlover> wer do i  get the channel name?
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on.
<gedas> genii-around, It don't give me any options
<gomiboy> latinlover: /list
<gedas> Guys!
<gedas> anybody!
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. Looks like RedHat is has met end-of-life.
<LINKSWORD2> latinlover: /join #fedora
<Boomboy> hello all. do we have any app for yahoo messanger for ubuntu which supports webcam? thanks
<genii-around> gedas: You can get to Konsole or terminal? If so, what is result of:  grep = /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<genii-around> eg: Prompt=normal or Prompt=lts or Prompt=never
<gedas> genii-around, Just a sec
<gedas> genii-around, Promt=normal
<genii-around> gedas: How did you go about doing the upgrade? eg: from sudo do-release-upgrade, or from altering sources.list, from install over top with cd, etc?
<gedas> genii-around, I tryed sudo do-release-upgrade, tryed form CD, but no good
<aleksey> Кто дастм не совет?
<genii-around> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<genii-around> gedas: After the do-release-upgrade, what happened?
<gedas> genii-around, Checking for a new ubuntu release
<gedas> No new release found
<genii-around> gedas: What says result of: cat /etc/issue
<gedas> genii-around, Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<gedas> genii-around, what that means?
<genii-around> gedas: It means the version right now is 10.10 ( Maverick Meerkat )
<genii-around> gedas: Please try: sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<maco> did you sudo apt-get update first?
<gedas> maco, don't be kidding
<maco> huh? if its a clean install it wont know whats on the repos...
<gedas> maco, I upgraded from 10.03 to 10.10 now I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04
<gedas> genii-around, Now something is hapening, please wait
<kaddi> what does "WARNING: Failed to read mirror file" mean if I use do-release-upgrade
<maco> kaddi: either the server you're using to get updates is down or your connection is bad
<maco> try a new server
<kaddi> o.o fascinating
<kaddi> i was using ubuntu.com
<maco> hmm
<gedas> guys, I thing upgrade is in process
<kaddi> hmm, i pressed enter and it continued running
<kaddi> we'll see.. if the update doesn't work out smoothly. I'll come back and blame it on you. :p j/k
<maco> maybe it was looking for a list of other mirrors to find a faster one? not sure now
<kaddi> now it's stuck on "calculating changes"
<kaddi> so ubuntu switched from openoffice to libreoffice? or did OO just rename itself?
<genii-around> It was an actual change
<maco> kaddi: a little from column A a little from column B
<maco> OOo is still around...but its main developers left and forked to make LibreOffice
<kaddi> ok
<maco> it was when Oracle bought Sun
<kaddi> i think i did hear part of the story after all.. just completely forgot about it
<OerHeks> this year, Oracle has ceded control of the OpenOffice.org code base to the Apache Software Foundation Incubator project
<GirlyGirl> bye
<paolinux_> sera
<gunksta> I have a plain text file full of the usual passwords and such sitting on my hard drive. Is there any way to open the file via Kate/KDE to view the file without first decrypting the file? In other words, I want to decrypted version to be in-memory only.
<genii-around> If it's plain text, where does the decrypting come in?
<gomiboy> gunksta: if the command you use to decrypt can output to stdout (probably yes) you can do anything
<gunksta> genii-around: The original file is plain text and technically, the encrypted version is plain text too, but not very useful unless it is decrypted first.
<genii-around> Ah, got it now.
<gunksta> gomniboy:I'm using kgpg when using KDE. I gues what I'm after is something similar to what Vim does.
<gunksta> I just noticed, that at the end of my options in dolphin is the option to view the file, which opens a windows containing the decrypted file, but does not appear to create a copy on my drive. It is a little clunky when closing the file, but appears to get me 90% of what I would want.
<orcris> Hi.
<orcris> Does anyone know how to upgrade to Kubuntu 11.04?
<orcris> Hi Gamoder.
<OerHeks> orcis 11.04 to 11.10 beta 2 ?
<orcris> Yeah.
<orcris> I'm used to Ubuntu, where I can just type update-manager -d
<gunksta> orcris:do-release-upgrade
<orcris> Thanks.
<gunksta> orcris:technically this is how you are supposed to upgrade ubuntu too.
<bbeck> Has anyone here installed dropbox, and if they have, have you been able to change the notifications to use knotify?
<gunksta> orcris:if you want to try out 11.10, you will need to add a "-d" to the end of that.
<BluesKaj> orcris, do-release-upgrade -d , if you're upgrading to a beta OS
<orcris> Thanks.
<ScottyK> What is the release date for 11.10?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: Samething it is everytime
<PaulW2U> ScottyK: 13th October
<ScottyK> Thanks Paul....
<BarkingFish> Can someone please, please tell me how to get rid of firefox 6, and get back to a working version please, like 3.6.17 or something useful???
<BarkingFish> 6.0.2 is driving me barking.  I can't get plugins because the ones I need aren't compatible yet, and Firefox is moving so fast they probably never ever will be again.
<maco> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<maco> then pin or lock the version in synaptic
<maco> er oh right this is the kubuntu channel
<genii-around> !info firefox-4.0
<ubottu> Package firefox-4.0 does not exist in natty
<maco> pin it in /etc/apt/apt_preferences
<genii-around> Hm
<maco> man 5 apt_preferences
<Daskreech> hi maco
<BarkingFish> maco, thank  you :)
<maco> keep in mind this means you would not be getting security updates for it
<maco> youve been warned
<BarkingFish> I don't give a hoot. The security is no good to me anyway if the browser itself is about as useful as a wooden leg to a scarecrow :)
<BarkingFish> No windows media player plugin... no shockwave plugin, no moonlight or mono plugins... no point really :)
 * maco blinks
<maco> there's a windows media player plugin for linux?
<xcv> Hello everyone. I have had a problem with the kde partition manager when i have tried to resize a ntfs partition. I have selected it, set the new size, and apply, but it has stopped at 66% for more than 3 hours, so i have clicked 'cancel' and it has hanged. I have had to kill the process and now that partition is displayed as 'unknown'. What can I do?
<xcv> please, I need help urgently
<gomiboy> maco try this: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<gomiboy> xcv: is the partition the same size as before or the 'new' size now?
<xcv> gomiboy: no, it shows the size i specified. I have googled a bit and fdisk displays HPFS/NTFS, but windows doesn't boot (win7)
<gomiboy> xcv: restore it to the previous size with fdisk
<gomiboy> xcv: that is: delete the partition and recreate it to the old size
<xcv> how can i know exactly the previous size? i just found this with grep in /var/log: http://pastebin.com/mq9q6M4c
<gomiboy> xcv: were you shrinking or enlarging?
<xcv> gomiby: i was shrinking it
<Daskreech> Why would a Scarecrow not want a wodden leg?
<xcv> gomiboy: i will need a bit of help with fdisk, i have never used it so seriously
<Daskreech> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 428 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<gomiboy> xcv: you touched sda4 also?
<xcv> gomiboy: i don't think so, i have kubuntu in it and i have been able to reboot
<xcv> gomiboy: so, do you think that i will be able to restore my lost partition?
<gomiboy> xcv: then just delete sda3 and recreate. fdisk will give you the max free size then (assuming sda3 was 'in touch' with sda4)
<xcv> gomiboy: would the log info be useful for that operation?
<gomiboy> xcv: maybe... doing this can't get things worse anyway... :P
<xcv> gomiboy: that's true... how do i begin with fdisk?
<gomiboy> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<gomiboy> d 3
<xcv> sudo fdisk /dev/sda3?
<gomiboy> no, sda
<xcv> gomiboy: now?
<gomiboy> xcv: type d to delete, type 3 when asks part number
<xcv> yes, yes
<xcv> i have just deleted it, what should i do now?
<gomiboy> type n for new
<gomiboy> use the default numbers for size
<xcv> it asks me the first cylinder for now
<gomiboy> just press enter
<xcv> okay
<xcv> it asks me for the last cylinder
<gomiboy> enter again
<xcv> will it overwrite my current partitions or write until sda4?
<gomiboy> xcv: it will use only the free space, we will check later
<xcv> 65667 seems a bit round to me, it was just that lol
<xcv> done, now it should be repaired?
<gomiboy> so sda4 should start at 65668 right? :P
<gomiboy> no, one thing
<gomiboy> type t
<gomiboy> then 7 for ntfs
<gomiboy> no, wait
<xcv> done too
<xcv> what is wrong?
<gomiboy> done for partition 3 right ?
<xcv> yes, don't worry :)
<gomiboy> ok... :P
<genii-around> So then basically just w
<gomiboy> now press p and pastebin the status
<TheEvilPhoenix> sounds like either the windows failtextinstaller or the textual installer for Linux...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i assume the second?
<gomiboy> no, it's just fdisk, the old school partition editor :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> no GUI?
 * TheEvilPhoenix raises an eyebrow
<gomiboy> naaaa :P
<xcv> here you have it: http://pastebin.com/dAdbUQYD
<genii-around> Ah, Acer. Gotta love those hidden partitions
<TheEvilPhoenix> lolololololol
<xcv> o_O
<gomiboy> xcv: mmm didn't you say that the last cylinder was 65667? why it is 52920?
<xcv> i don't know, it said 65667, it seems like it has ignored me
<xcv> should i retry that?
<gomiboy> xcv: you exited fdisk?
<xcv> yes
<gomiboy> ...
<xcv> an error
<gomiboy> then do it again...
<xcv> done
<xcv> now?
<xcv> w?
<gomiboy> again, d 3...
<xcv> yes yes, i did it
<xcv> again lol
<gomiboy> oh... p to check
<xcv> it is ok, 65667 :D
<gomiboy> ok, w to write
<xcv> 'q' forbidden lol
<gomiboy> now try to mount it
<xcv> output of 'w': http://pastebin.com/9WWAHEd9
<xcv> is it an error or is it normal?
<gomiboy> normal warning
<xcv> okay i was a bit scared
<xcv> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/win7
<xcv> is it okay?
<gomiboy> yes
<xcv> could not mount it: http://pastebin.com/JA4u3ym1
<gomiboy> xcv: then you'll have to restore your backup, because everyone has a backup when messing with partitions, right?
<xcv> it was a 500 GB partition, and i had no information at all in it
<xcv> i will reboot and try to boot windows, i have nothing to lose
<xcv> i'll be back in a moment
<gomiboy> good just reinstall... or you can see it as a message to stick with linux forever.. :P
<xcv> i use linux a lot, but assassin's creed and imperium 3 don't work with wine :(
<xcv> sometimes i like to play for an hour or two, and wine is not perfect :/
<xcv> wait, i'm rebooting
<gomiboy> heheh that's a common problem... and now i'm going to play deus ex... :P see you :D
<MDesade> i have a question: when i log in to my kubuntu 11.04 64-bit desktop, it flashes the icons showing services loading, then the screen goes black and nothing but the mouse cursor is visible... how can i fix this?
<MDesade> i have only changed the font to something larger, so i am happy to reset the config back to stock, if someone could clue me in as to how
<xcv> gomiboy: are you there?
#kubuntu 2011-10-05
<Daskreech> MDesade: Hello?
<Daskreech> Still need help?
<naught101> when my screen resolution changes, sometimes I end up with a "piece" of plasma sitting over the top of all my windows - eg, right now, it's on the left hand side of my primary display, and about 30px wide, and just contains some of my background image. anyone seen that before?
<Daskreech> naught101: switching desktops doesn't get rid of it?
<naught101> Daskreech: I only have one desktop enabled
<Daskreech> naught101: Ah try pressing alt+ctrl+F12
<Daskreech> wait about 20 seconds then press it again
<naught101> Daskreech: no, did nothing
<Daskreech> Bah that should do a full screen refresh
<Daskreech>  are they functional or just artifacts of painting?
<naught101> Daskreech: I can right click, and I get the context menu for the desktop, so I guess it's functional
<naught101> Daskreech: might be related to me having two monitors plugged in
<naught101> of different sizes, although the plasma bar width doesn't seem to have any relation to the sizes
<naught101> Daskreech: my girlfriend's laptop also did this, and I had to find /.kde -iname "*plasma" -exec rm "{}" \; and then log out and back in to get it working again
<naught101> Daskreech: but I'd prefer not to have to do that every time
<naught101> is there a wa to restart plasma?
<Daskreech> naught101: I think that you would only need to mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc.broken
<Daskreech> naught101: sure kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 4 && plasma-desktop
<naught101> Daskreech: that worked, except of course I lost all my plasma settings. Might try moving it back and see what happens
<Daskreech> naught101: :)
<Daskreech> i highly recommend moving before rm
<naught101> Daskreech: yeah, yeah :P
<naught101> Daskreech: thanks, that worked, got all my settings back. Funny, I actually tried restarting my girlfriends laptop last time, and that DIDN'T work..
<naught101> luckily she didn't have much customisation when I killed her plasmarc :)
<Daskreech> :-) It's the worst part of Linux I think
<MDesade> hang on, just walked in the door
<naught101> Daskreech: what's that?
<Daskreech> MDesade: Cool
<Daskreech> naught101: It customizable
<Daskreech> it is
<MDesade> you read my problem???
<naught101> hahaha!
<Daskreech> MDesade: Yes you are still in that state?
<naught101> Daskreech: definitely makes it harder to maintain, I guess... lots of wacky bug reports
<Daskreech> naught101: Also makes it suuuuuuuck when you lose your settings
<Daskreech> I spent 6 years setting that up!!
<naught101> yeah, although I don't usually have it so customised that I can't get it back to approximately what it was within an hour..
<MDesade> yes
<Daskreech> you are young :)
<MDesade> black screen, only a mouse pointer
<Daskreech> MDesade: does alt+f2 work?
<MDesade> alt F2 makes some titlebar popup
<MDesade> its the system activity
<MDesade> so, yes, it works
<Daskreech> MDesade: The system activity?
<Daskreech>  that should be ctrl+Esc
<Daskreech> alt+F2 shuld get you a floating bar at the top of the screen
<MDesade> well, there was an icon for "system activity" and the other icon brings up "available features"
<Daskreech> if that comes up type plasma-desktop and press enter
<MDesade> yes, it brings it up
<Daskreech> naught101: at some point you have cron jobs and custom scripts, aliases, kwin rules for windows, data stores for things to speed stuff up
<Daskreech> MDesade: are you ok now?
<MDesade> pressing enter does nothing
<Daskreech> MDesade: when you typed in plasma-desktop did it show any entries ?
<MDesade> nope
<Daskreech> Should say run plasma-desktop beneath it
<Daskreech> ok type konsole and then press enter
<Daskreech> naught101: worst part is that you can scrub your whole machine and install a brand new distro and as long as you keep your home directory all that comes back.
<Daskreech> So you lose sight after a while of what's defaults or what you made until you use a computer that doesn't have everything exactly as you want it
<Daskreech> then you want to kill everyone who isn't you
<MDesade> yep, in a terminal window
<Daskreech> why why would you not have ctrl+shift+I?? It makes your life so much easier Raaaaaage!
<Daskreech> MDesade: Ok in there type plasma and press tab twice
<Daskreech> tell me if it gives you a list of options
<MDesade> plasmaengineexplorer plasmapkg plasma-windowed plasma-overlay plasmawallpaperviewer
<Daskreech> oh
<MDesade> 5 choices
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> that's interesting
<MDesade> what SHOULD be there?
<Daskreech> ok can you give me a moment/
<MDesade> sure man, i appreciate this
<Daskreech> plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook
<MDesade> nope, neither of those
<Daskreech> MDesade: can you try sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace ?
<Daskreech> in konsole
<Daskreech> it should ask for you password
<Daskreech> Let me know if it asks to confirm the install
<naught101> MDesade: have you tried manually typing in plasma-desktop to the alt+f2 bar (krunner?)?
<naught101> might just be hidden at the bottom of the list
<MDesade> ok, which would you like me to try? the apt-get? or?
<Daskreech> naught101: it should be the only thing in the list
<Daskreech>  and konsole doesn't have it listed
<Daskreech> MDesade: the apt-get please
<MDesade> says it already is the newest
<MDesade> 0 upgraded, 0 installed
<Daskreech> alright
<Daskreech> MDesade: could you try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> you can just press up on Konsole
<MDesade> i was just gonna ask if there is a newer version to upgrade to?
<Daskreech>  it will give you back the last command and you can replace kdebase-workspace with kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> MDesade: I don't know what version you have now. 11.04 ?
<MDesade> ok, 38 packages installing
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<MDesade> INCLUDING plasma-desktop (just saw it whiz by
<Daskreech> MDesade: sweet
<MDesade> ok, should i reboot?
<Daskreech> when it's done press alt+f2 and run plasma-desktop
<MDesade> well, hellllooooo nurse....
<Daskreech> You can logout now and log back in
<MDesade> all my icons are still there... sweet
<Daskreech> should start kdeinit4
<MDesade> disco
<MDesade> im back up and running...
<MDesade> THANK YOU!!!!
<Daskreech> MDesade: cool :)
<Daskreech> Not sure what font you changed but enjoy
<MDesade> haha! i think this happened from installing asterisk/freepbx/FOP in a script called "freedoh"
<MDesade> which then tells you to "apt-get purge mysql*" which takes about 40 packages and deps with it
<Daskreech> Ah yea that would do it
<naught101> yep, that sounds like a bad idea
<MDesade> the dude who wrote the script is a bit of a control freak...
<Daskreech> :)
<dockhorn> hi, i haven't used IRC much in quite a while...  i'm looking for help with my system.  i'm running kubuntu, 10.4 i think, and it's more or less functional but does poorly with my video card setup.  is there someone who can give me a hand?
<dockhorn> ...anybody there?
<Daskreech> Yes
<dockhorn> is this a good place to ask for help with getting my video card behaving better?  i'm running kubuntu 10.4, i believe
<Daskreech> dockhorn: Sure what is the problem?
<dockhorn> daskreech: hold on, i'm new to this irc client...
<dockhorn> daskreech: ok, so, when i installed the OS it was able to figure out my video card (on the motherboard) and my monitor well enough
<Daskreech> aright
<dockhorn> daskreech: but it wasn't able to get full resolution on my main monitor at the same time that i had a second one plugged in to the second port (DVI first port, VGA second port)
<dockhorn> daskreech: so i tried installing the fglrx drivers, and that kind of hosed things,
<Daskreech> How so?
<dockhorn> so i tried removing them, and now it's still not working well
<Daskreech> ah how did you install fglrx ?
<dockhorn> um, nothing showed up on the second monitor if they were both plugged in, and the first monitor could only operate on low-res
<dockhorn> i found instructions online, installed proprietary drivers, lemme see if i can find the page i used...
<Daskreech> Oh hmm
<Daskreech> !jockey
<dockhorn> (what does !jockey mean?)
<Daskreech> probably should have run jockey-kde
<dockhorn> what's that?
<Daskreech> I thought ubottu might have known that
<Daskreech> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 12 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Daskreech> Should allow you to install fglrx for your hardware pretty easily
<dockhorn> i just run jockey from the command line?
<dockhorn> so i ran it, it found the proprietary driver i had installed and is asking me if i want to activate it
<dockhorn> last time i tried activating it, it didn't improve things.  if i recall correctly, i rebooted, and it never got to the screen where i could log in.  i rebooted several more times, and it finally let me log in, but the video settings weren't any better than before, so i deactivated it.
<evanvarvell> ..
<Daskreech> ...
<evanvarvell> whatsnew??
<Daskreech> Apple invented everything
<Daskreech> also latest packages
<Daskreech> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/newpkg?mode=byage
<evanvarvell> what is this link^^^
<evanvarvell> i just upgraded my packages
<evanvarvell> who's here?
<Unit193> You may be looking for #kubuntu-offtopic :P
<evanvarvell> maybe
<ssfdre38> is there a way i can put 2 sata hdd as one partition?
<mase_work> ssfdre38: you can create an LVM
<Arnold> KDE SC  is partially updated to 4.7.2 in Oneiric. Especially the KDE PIM part (Kontact, Kmail, Akonadi).
<Arnold> Can't wait for the rest to be updated as well (especially KWin).
<Arnold> Since it will bring another performance fix for it: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/08/rendering-at-60-frames/
<lido1970> buongiorno
<bazhang> !it | lido1970
<ubottu> lido1970: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lido1970> thank you ubottu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<skfin> Moin
<Peace-> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<alvin> Can anyone tell me what against what package I report the following bug? (Oneiric). Every few minutes, a message pops up "<my-mail-account-here>: Select failed, server replied: A000247 NO Permission denied". I'm very glad that permission is not denied and fetching mails works, but the constant stream of warnings is irritating.
<alvin> Hoppakee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/868322
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 868322 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Select failed, server replied: A000247 NO Permission denied" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> alvin, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<alvin> thx, but I reported already. I tried the upgrade in order to see if it will be production ready in a week. So far, only imapfilter, akonadi, postgresql, pulseaudio and flash broke. There are also dependency problems with qtdbus.
<alvin> Most of those things can be fixed by someone experienced enough.
<g0rs> Hello - anybody using skype here ? skype disappears after start and wont dock into system tray after it is closed. Is it something to do with desktop theme? I chose current desktop theme. Any ideas?
<TheLastProject> I'm using Skype together with Kopete, but I'm not having any of those issues so I am afraid I won't be able to help you =/
<g0rs> TheLastProject: are you using a standalone skype client?
<TheLastProject> Yes
<TheLastProject> 2.2 Beta
<TheLastProject> 2.2.0.35 to be more precise
<g0rs> TheLastProject: I have installedskype.  Skype starts but is only in the panel. If i close it , it disappears and Its not in the system tray. I'm on kubuntu natty.
<TheLastProject> I'm using Kubuntu Natty Narwhal (11.04) as well, without any issues.
<TheLastProject> Did you download it from the Skype website?
<g0rs> I think I installed it from software manager
<g0rs> cant recall the exact method used to install it.
<TheLastProject> That may be the difference =/
<g0rs> could be . I'll try reinstalling from their site.
<TheLastProject> Good luck
<g0rs> TheLastProject:  Skype has the same problem
<TheLastProject> That's strange =/
<TheLastProject> I wonder if Skype has any configuration files that I can give to you to maybe fix the issue =/
<TheLastProject> Otherwise I honestly have no clue =
<TheLastProject> =/
<TheLastProject> (Except using the command line to purge the Skype installation and retrying_
<TheLastProject> )
<g0rs> i googled this issue and somebody said that it has something to do with desktop settings . but that isn't a fix.
<g0rs> TheLastProject: i did remove skype from the folder and and re-installed it
<TheLastProject> Hmmm =/
<TheLastProject> Sorry, I don't know =/
<TheLastProject> The icon shows up just fine for me =/
<g0rs> no problem. thanks.I'll ask some other person here
<TheLastProject> Good luck
<g0rs> or find a solution on the internet
<genii-around> !info debdelta
<ubottu> debdelta (source: debdelta): diff and patch utilities which work with Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39trlubuntu1 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 408 kB
<genii-around> GirlyGirl: ^
<Guest52705> Hi,guys,I just wanna change the hotkeys "Alt+left mouse",any hints about this,I try to modify it in "keyboard and gesture" in system settings,but failed,any hint about this ?
<dell> hi there guys i need urgent help on Assembly in linux using Nasm and Gas assemblers
<dell> can u tell me the channel for it ?
<kaddi> hi, i slightly screwed up my upgrade to natty, by shutting the PC down while he was still configuring packages. (yeah, i know, i rock). Anyhow, upon reboot everything goes reasonably well to the point where I log in and stuff starts to load and plasma crashes. I tried running it manually with plasma-desktop and it said: http://pastebin.com/eJNfaqrq Any ideas how to fix that? (I'm chatting from the broken pc)
<kaddi> and in cxase this is relevant: i'm running 64bit
<kaddi> (and I seem to have no sound.. but that's a minor issue)
<dell> bump !
<well_laid_lawn> dell: try #programming and get a nick that's not an add pls
<dell> add ?
<well_laid_lawn> there's been ppl lately with nicks for well known franchises and products - yours is a well known computer brand
<well_laid_lawn> I find that dumb and offensive
<BluesKaj> dell, he means ad as in advertisement
<well_laid_lawn> yes I do...
<dell> ah i c
<JewsAreBastards> :)
<well_laid_lawn> well the iq in the channel dropped amazingly didn't it JewsAreBastards
<well_laid_lawn> Tm_T: ^
<JewsAreBastards> it depends : )
<JewsAreBastards> well_laid_lawn: the nick is not a mark for a persons IQ... I'm just racist : )
<well_laid_lawn> racism is a mark of a depleted iq dude
<JewsAreBastards> i feel discriminated!
<JewsAreBastards> this is free community with the right of free speech
<Tm_T> !guidelines | por
<ubottu> por: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tm_T> further discussion in #ubuntu-ops
<por> Tm_T: i didn't saw anything about this kind of nicks ?!
<Tm_T> por: further discussion in #ubuntu-ops
<por> my nick is directly connected with my belives (relligion), which comes from germany... there is no rule against that !
<por> ok
<lorena__> ciao
<BluesKaj> free speech doesnt give ppl the right to make racist remarks , por
<kaddi> so it was the plasma-config files that made it crash and I have to recreate my config again.. isn't there a parser or something to make the config files from 4.4 compatible with 4.5?
<por> BluesKaj: neither to gripe the racist remarks !
<well_laid_lawn> don't feed the troll
<BluesKaj> !COC | por
<ubottu> por: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<LjL> this is being handled in #ubuntu-ops as we speak, so please let's drop it and go back to Kubuntu discussion
<kaddi> is that "message indicator" going to work with thunderbox?
<Vulcan_07> Hello, a "newbie" here
<Tm_T> Vulcan_07: welcome
<Vulcan_07> thank-you
<sluckxz> fresh install kubuntu 11.10 beta 1.  what apps do people use to manage wireless.  i dont see wicd installed by default.  kub/ubuntu beginner here.
<kaddi> wicd isn't installed by default, NetworkManager is.. I don't recall how the app is called.. nm-applet should also be installed though
<sluckxz> cool looks like the default kde network manager may actually work!  cool.
<kaddi> yeah, i recently made that discovery too :p
<BarkingFish> evening all.
<BarkingFish> Guys, silly question maybe - but I'm trying to mix packages from versions of (K)ubuntu to get the right set of what I want, and I can't seem to get lucid's pool to add on.  Anyone got any ideas on the correct deb address for lucid main's pools please?
<rork> BarkingFish: I guess you would be helped out if I give you my lucids /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<b0sf9g7h2> hey guys is the release candidate for 11.10 out yet? if not, where can i find the latest beta/
<b0sf9g7h2> nevermind, releases tomorrow
<BarkingFish> rork, That might work. I'm looking for the line for software sources in kpackagekit, which starts deb http://  for the lucid pool. If that's in your sources list, that'd be fantastic.
<rork> BarkingFish: yes, I have several of those, that's why I suggested to paste the sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702947/
<BarkingFish> brilliant, thanks!
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to match a stable version of a few programs with things I need, without them changing so fast that support for the stuff I use doesn't keep up.
<rork> b0sf9g7h2: the RC will be released tomorrow, the beta2 can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Download_the_Beta_2
<vadim> hi 2 all
<rork> hi vadim
<vadim> does anyone use kde 4.7.x and has experience with keyboard layouts on it?
<vadim> can't set WinKeys variant for Romanian language layout on kde 4.7.x. could someone help me?..
<rekcuFniarB> vadim: I've no problem with it, 4.7.1 Kubuntu 11.04
<rork> b0sf9g7h2: sorry, should've linked you to the kubuntu page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta2/Kubuntu
<b0sf9g7h2> thanks rork
<b0sf9g7h2> but i just downloaded the current daily instead
<BarkingFish> rork - thanks for those links from the lucid pools. While I have someone who knows what they are doing, once I get a package installed that I *don't* want updating, how do I pin it to stop it being changed?
<vadim> rekcuFniarB: same versions here... only Default variant available for Romanian layout. this leads to impossibility to type romanian diacritics. this problem started with kde 4.7.0. prior to this version there was the posibility to set WinKeys variant for Romanian layout. any idea will be helpfull...
<rekcuFniarB> vadim: http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132de9d35c50xc8f5802.png
<vadim> rekcuFniarB: do you speak russian? :)
<rekcuFniarB> Yes
<vadim> rekcuFniarB: спасибо! помогло :)
<rekcuFniarB> Не за что
<vadim> rekcuFniarB - ни за что не догадался бы... я в обоих верхних комбобоксах ставил румынский...
<vadim> rekcuFniarB - ещё раз спасибо :)
<rork> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<vadim> bye all
<rork> BarkingFish: You can "hold" packages at their current version: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=240
<genii-around> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<teezett> hi, can someone help me to configure the headphone? when i plug it the sound also comes out of the monitor boxes
<zimbabar> Hi
<Daskreech> hi
<jbern> Anyone else having problems with black boxes appearing on dropdown menus while running firefox 7?
<simon___> hello everyone
<simon___> how can i save my passwork network
<simon___> that everytime i start the computer i should type it
<ib-mobile> how do I reconfigure xorg on a kubuntu 11.04 install.  It fails to run after a failed attempt to install the propriatory drivers
<xenoxaos> I'm having an issue.  Ubuntu and Xubuntu load find on my desktop.  Gnome is pissing me off, and Xfce isn't cutting it for me.  I can't load the live cd portion. the monitors just go to power save. I can load the installer, partitioning, everything seems fine, then monitors shut off.  anyone have any ideas?
<xenoxaos> Kubuntu that is
<BarkingFish> Tech, BREAKING NEWS - Steve Jobs has died, statement released by Apple board of directors
<OerHeks> just read it BarkingFish > http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/
<russ__> for real?!!!!!
<OerHeks> yes, or apple is hacked.
<BarkingFish> nope, it's real. Apple's not been hacked, it's an official statement
<russ__> yeah just seen the wiki fucking WOW!!!!
<BarkingFish> !language | russ__
<ubottu> russ__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BarkingFish> I know it's a shock, but keep it clean pls :)
<russ__> Sorry bro
#kubuntu 2011-10-06
<sluckxz> anybody messed with akonadi on 11.10 recently?  is it a lost cause now or have i borked my install?  i installed 11.10 beta 1 and upgraded from there.
<sluckxz> akonadi's acting nice now.
<DaemonFC> why does Amarok have so much heap memory?
<dank> DaemonFC  As memory is consuming the amarok
<dank> DaemonFC Look in the System MOnitor
<DaemonFC> yeah, a lot of that is private
<DaemonFC> and most of that is on the heap
<DaemonFC> 400 MB of private memory for a media player is a problem
<dank> DaemonFC No is normal
<DaemonFC> not even Banshee chows down like that
<DaemonFC> what could Amarok be using this for?
<dank> DaemonFC Normal is 52, 53,
<avihay> why can't amarok paly a simple playlist?
<DaemonFC> it can
<avihay> play*
<avihay> really? it seems to decide to stop randomly at a song end every so often
<Kimlaroux> avihay, do you have random on?
<DaemonFC> if it's acting weird, my first question is what phonon backend you use
<DaemonFC> the only one that reliably works is gstreamer
<DaemonFC> xine is abandoned and vlc does not play nice with pulseaudio
<DaemonFC> you shouldn't be using those
<avihay> yes, but it's improbable to stop about every 40 songs on a 1000 song long play-list, and I even had repeat play-list on, or however it's called. I just moved to better players that support more formats
<avihay> sorry DaemonFC, I just realized you were talking to me and not kim. I stopped using amarok at the 8.04 area, so I don't recall
<Kimlaroux> Xine is abandoned? it's the only backend that actually works for both Flac and Mp3
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: It's getting crusty from lack of coding
<Daskreech> Gstreamer should do FLAC
<mase_work> gstreamer doesn't work?
<SIR_Taco> doesn't it?
<mase_work> that was a question...afaik  it does
<zorael__> small note regarding gstreamer (and phonon) and FLAC; https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278432
<ubottu> KDE bug 278432 in general "Amarok only plays every other FLAC track when using the GStreamer Phonon backend" [Normal,New]
<Daskreech> zorael: Might be more a Amarok issue?
<Daskreech> try Kaffiene
<zorael> Daskreech: well one workaround is to use another phonon backend, so which part of the combination the problem exist in isn't immediately obvious, but the combination doesn't work at least
<Daskreech> zorael: right. I'd say try Kaffiene, dragon or Juk with the same gstreamer backend and FLAC
<Daskreech> if one (or all) work I'd probably put a lot more stock into Amarok being the issue there
<DaemonFC> Kaffeine doesn't use phonon iirc
<DaemonFC> it's hard coded to use Xine
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> well that breaks that test :)
<Daskreech> Try Dragon then
<Tm_T> ye Kaffeine uses directly Xine
<paolo_> j
<simon___> hello
<simon___> what's the best mail manager? I have used ones in windows but I had to reload it any time
<ikonia> simon___: try some, see what you like. Best is quite subjective
<simon___> yes
<simon___> ikonia
<simon___> I meant if someone has a good experience with a good one
<simon___> or smth
<Zenger> Hi guys, can you please tell me how to start the "close,minimize,maximize and the title bar" , they dissapeared
<Zenger> lol, i'm in the wrong channel :(
<apedemak> hello?
<apedemak> given the name of the room I am assuming that most of you are pretty handy with linux based OS. Any truth in that assumption?
<well_laid_lawn> apedemak: there's a topic at the top of most channels you join that lets you know what happens in there
<tobixx> Hi all, does somebody know if it is a bug or knows where to switch a setting for following annoyance: task switcher shows only taks for the actual screen on a dual screen setup (nvidia, Xinerama), but I need to switch the task on one desktop for both screens - without moving the mouse first. It's really a pain.
<tobixx> No matter which effekt I chosse - it is the same for all. But the choosen one, "show windows", works for both screens if I use the shortcut for the effect plugin.
<tobixx> And in the task switcher setting pane there is no switch for screens. I'm on Kubuntu 11.04
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: What exactly is the issue ... maybe I can help
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: I need to switch to task on an other screen too via alt-tab, but the task switcher only shows tasks for active screen
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: ... and not the tasks for the screen which has not the focus
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: Which version of KDE?
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: 4.6.5
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: On taskbar have you selected "Only show tasks from active screen"?
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: no
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: taskbar works normal and shows all tasks
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: my real problem is, that I'm not mouse user, but this problem forces me to be and it really slows down my workflow
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: Press CTRL + F10
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: you mean the global short cut for compiz plugin "show windows" - right ? This also works as expected - all tasks shown.
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: Err I was refering to kwin
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: I'm not sure what you talk about, If you referring to kwin instead - which dialog do you mean and how I open it in an other way ?
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: Do you use kwin or compiz ... KDE 4 does not use compiz by default
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: well, I have "desktop effect" enabled - so what ever implementation is behind that, I guess compiz
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: The desktop effects in System settings?
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: yes, but it makes no difference if I switch them off - it is the same behavior
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: That's kwin not compiz ... Let me check if I can reproduce this give me a sec
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: of course, much thanks for investigating and trying to help me !
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: the only hint I found so far is: http://rickdidit.blogspot.com/2008/09/dual-head-kubuntu-alt-tab-only-shows.html - but his does not work anymore
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: I think you should report a bug on kde bugzilla
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: so you can confirm this behavior ?
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: Yes
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: One a kde 4.6.2 system however ... can't find my vga cable to test on 4.7.1
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: If you want to try 4.7.1 follow instructions here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7.1 and check
<tobixx> GirlyGirl: Ok, so thanks for the try, I will try it or open a bug then. Have a nice day ! Cu
<GirlyGirl> tobixx: You're welcome
<kellysheroes> afternoon
<thutomj> Hello, how is this possible. Or how can I implement this? I want to write a shell script that can change the dns alias name on windows 2008 sever from ubuntu. The idea is this, users will only know this url (http://test.example.com) to access their application. I have two servers on different subnets and will be using the test alias to access both at different times without the user noticing a change.
<lijun> 123
<redkey> anyone have problems with gedit opening blank page every time you open a file?
<well_laid_lawn> redkey: either the path to the file is wrong or you have not been case sensitive
<TheEvilPhoenix> better question...
<TheEvilPhoenix> why "gedit" in kDE environment?
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/kDE/KDE/
<redkey> no no, gedit will open my file but will also open a blank page beside it.
<well_laid_lawn> ppl have their habits...
<redkey> I prefer gedit, it is like notepad++
<well_laid_lawn> sounds weird - try opening a file from the command line with gedit and see if there's any output
<well_laid_lawn> check preferences
<Unit193> redkey: I love Notepad++, so I had to try scite. It's as close as you can get
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<redkey> been there tried that in run.  will look at scite.  thanks
<redkey> Thank you all for the help, I will look up scite text editor, have a nice day all.
<pwn4g3> gentlemen, is there any way to use KDE to send and receive SMS? (using UMTS modem)
<mastershak3> having a problem with my machine not booting sometimes.  It just sits there after the Kubuntu logo and doesn't boot.  I'm on 11.04.  Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<well_laid_lawn> turn of the splash from the grub prompt
<well_laid_lawn> so there's text on the screen to see the errors
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mastershak3> Anyone here?
<mastershak3> having a problem with my machine not booting sometimes.  It just sits there after the Kubuntu logo and doesn't boot.  I'm on 11.04.  Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<well_laid_lawn> mastershak3: turn of the splash from the grub prompt
<mastershak3> well_laid_lawn, how do I do that?
<well_laid_lawn> mastershak3: at the grub prompt select the kernel you want to boot and hit the e key
<mastershak3> can I turn it on by default?
<well_laid_lawn> move to the kernel line and hit the e key again then go to the end and remove splash
<well_laid_lawn> hit the b key to boot
<mastershak3> so that will remove the splash screen and show regular boot messages?
<well_laid_lawn> you can edit files and remove splash as the default behaviour
<well_laid_lawn> yep it will show boot messages
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mastershak3> well_laid_lawn,  is that set quiet?
<well_laid_lawn> quiet works for me
<well_laid_lawn> mastershak3: ^
<well_laid_lawn> it should have quiet splash - just remove the splash
<mastershak3> well_laid_lawn, thanks!  Have a great weekend!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<Mausschubser> helolo, I have problems with KDE, it doesn't start anymore, the boot splash just hangs
<Mausschubser> I can switch to CLI and log on, but starting kdm manually doesn't work
<pwn4g3> really no one uses SMS in KDE?
<Mausschubser> whats'that?
<Mausschubser> short message service?
<pwn4g3> thats the predecessor of ICQ and MSN
<Mausschubser> ah, never heard of
<pwn4g3> i mean not as olds as that paper thingy
<pwn4g3> watcha call it, letter or something
<Mausschubser> I see
<Mausschubser> so, can anybody help me troubleshooting?
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Is your video card an NVidia?
<pwn4g3> i think escape button toggles to console outpu
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  yes, it is
<Mausschubser> no
<Mausschubser> sorry, it was
<Mausschubser> now ATI
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Probably the xorg.conf is still set wrong
<Mausschubser> but it all worked until I attached an external hard drive
<Mausschubser> then there was the error message that the ext4 partition can't be mounted
<Mausschubser> I "solved" the error message with the ubuntu guys
<Mausschubser> so there is no error message anymore but still the problem
<genii-around> Did the external HD have another linux install on it?
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  no, it was empty
<Mausschubser> NTFS
<genii-around> OK
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Do you have internet connectivity on that box from CLI ?
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  yes, I do
<devurandom> Hi! I am using 11.10 and updated kdepim today, from 4.7.1+git to 4.7.2. Since then I am being spammed with system/plasma notifications "<SERVERNAME>: No message received. The server-answer contained no data." (translated from german: "Keine Nachricht erhalten. Die Serverantwort enthielt keine Daten.".
<devurandom> Does anyone else experience the same issue and is the problem or the solution known?
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Perhaps then if you can do: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit    and the same with /etc/default/grub
<genii-around> devurandom: Oneiric discussion in #ubuntu+1
<devurandom> Ah, for Kubuntu, too?
<genii-around> devurandom: Yes, #kubuntu+1 just goes there
<devurandom> genii-around: thx
<genii-around> Mausschubser: ( you may need to sudo apt-get install pastebinit first )
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  ok, here's the first one (X11) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/703450/
<genii-around> Mausschubser: xorg.conf looks fine
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  and the second one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703457
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Apologies on lag, work. Do you know when the "vga=788" line was put in your grub config file?
<Mausschubser> genii-around: ah, you're at work? no sorry, no idea
<genii-around> Mausschubser: OK. That mode is 16bit colour at 600x800, which should be safe so for now it can be left. When you do: lsmod| grep fglrx     ..does it show that the ATI driver is actually in use?
<Mausschubser> genii-around: the word fglrx is shown in red
<genii-around> OK
<Mausschubser> and behind it there are the numbers: 2733040  0
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Please to do: sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log && sudo touch /var/log/Xorg.0.log    ... then, to try: startx      ... after it returns to command prompt, please: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/703468/
<genii-around> Mausschubser: The pertinent info there seems to be "fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments"
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  and what does this mean for me?
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Hm. Can you please replace in xorg.conf where it reads: Driver	"fglrx"      to be: Driver	"radeon"              and then attempt startx
<Peace-> genii-around: :P hi
<genii-around> Mausschubser: eg: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ... make the changes, ctrl-X to exit, confirm save
 * genii-around slides Peace- a tasty Kubuntu mug of coffee
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  done
<Mausschubser> hmm
<Mausschubser> the screen seems to be black- I think I will reboot
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Give it a minute or so first
<Mausschubser> ok
<genii-around> Mausschubser: If after a minute no start, switch the monitor cord to second output from video card and see if the signal is going there instead. If no signal on both heads, try ctrl-alt-f2 to see if tty2 can be accessed
<genii-around> Mausschubser: May also want to try cycling through ctrl-alt-f2 through ctrl-alt-f8  to see if it's showing on one of the other tty
<genii-around> ( usually f7 or f8 )
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<NathanaelG> Hi all. Is there someone from the uk?
<bazhang> !uk | NathanaelG
<ubottu> NathanaelG: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  no, nothing
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Damn. This one is a real puzzler.
<Mausschubser> rebooting
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  and back with the old boot splash
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Hopefully it gets to login screen using radeon driver
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  doesn't seem so
<Mausschubser> I still have the same picture
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  I would set my system up again but before I would need to save my data
<Mausschubser> to my external disk
<Mausschubser> is ist true that NTFS is not preferred for backups?
<genii-around> Mausschubser: That is correct... NTFS cannot save the linux file properties like owner and group for instance
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  is this important when having a new, clean system?
<Mausschubser> I didn't understand yet where the advantages of these features are
<genii-around> It is never NOT important
<genii-around> Mausschubser: eg: you save all of /home/username to ntfs, restore it afterwards... user cannot login because they do not now own the stuff in their own directory
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  ok, but what about restoring it step by step, or file by file?
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Same principle applies. If you want to backup stuff and keep permissions intact, do something like: sudo tar -cvzf archive-filename.tar.gz /directory-name-to-backup     ...and then copy the archive over. Later you can un-tar it where it's supposed to go, the permissions of the files inside will still be how they are supposed to be
<Mausschubser> genii-around: I see
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  ok, I will try to get my system back running. Thank you very much for your help
<genii-around> Mausschubser: Sorry we could not resolve your issue
<Mausschubser> genii-around:  no problem, you're not the first one who tried to...
<redkey> Question: I am having problems with "gedit", everytime I open a file I get a blank tab next to the open file, 6 opened files tabs there will be 6 blank tabs.  "gedit has worked perfect through every single Linux-Mint versions on a kde desktop setup, when I switched to Kubuntu within the last 5-days I ran into this problem with "gedit".  Any solutions?
<Peace-> redkey: ? use kate
<Peace-> redkey: how cares about g-stuff here ?
<Peace-> kate >>> gedit
 * OerHeks has the same thought
<redkey> Peace: I need tabs, lots of tabs.
<Peace-> redkey: you can get tabs into kate too
<Peace-> kate is the most powerfull text editor , you can eve use vi mode.
<Peace-> even
<redkey> Yeah, but the tabs do not work the same as in gedit or like in notepad++.
<Peace-> redkey: have you tried to configure kate ?
<redkey> I am taking a closer look at "kate" right now, am in configure now.
<redkey> Peace: I found the "tab-bar", there is no right click for options on each tab, or is there?
<Peace-> redkey: i have this one
<Peace-> redkey: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/06/plasma-desktopjo1550.jpg
<Peace-> i dunno if is what you want but...
<Peace-> redkey: enabled with this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/06/plasma-desktopxm1550.jpg
<redkey> Peace: Thank you for your bother, I will play with "kate" for a day or two, but I just might have to return to Linux-Mint, for some reason "gedit" works best in that OS.
<redkey> Peace: I am sure "kate" has exactly what I need, just I am impatient and with lots of work piling up.
<Peace-> redkey: run gedit
<Peace-> redkey: on konsole
<g0rs> redkey: kate and gedit are both good. I prefer kate though
<redkey> Peace: same results from Konsole, for every file opened, one extra blank page opens with it.  This never happened in Linux-Mint.  I even killed Kubuntu and reinstalled Linux-Mint and gedit was normal running, returned to kubuntu and back to the current problem.
<Peace-> redkey: kdesudo gedit
<Peace-> i knwo it's strange
<Peace-> but i want test it
<g0rs> redkey: you might try emacs too
<Peace-> g0rs: looks like an old gedit user .. anyother stuff will not work for him
<Peace-> habit is a dangerous stuff :)
<g0rs> Peace-: gedit looks somewhat older, emacs is pretty standard. Kate is rather new with featues like syntax highlighting. Vi is for real techies :)
<redkey> Peace: kdesudo same effect.  Preference is a gem, you are experienced in the app and not time gets wasted.
<g0rs> Peace-: any tool is good as long its works. It doesn't matter what it is.
<redkey> Peace: for now I can work with "kate", with the save button over the tabs will have to do, just wish "save" was in the right click drop down menu on each tab.
<Peace-> redkey: try to delete gedit configuration files
<Peace-> i guess they are on $HOME/.gnome
<redkey> Peace:  I have purged gedit several time, installed from konsole, installed from  synaptic, from  muon, and I even tried a tarball but could not get the tarball to install.
<Peace-> redkey: if you have no time go in linux mint and use gedit
<Peace-> i have no solution for that software cuz i don't use g-stuff
<redkey> Peace: like I said, an install of "gedit" from within Linux-Mint there were no problems, I think that is my problem solver.
<g0rs> redkey: you might have to install gnome specific graphic libraries inorder for that to work ?!
<redkey> Peace: If that is so about the gnome graphic libraries, then Linux-Mint must auto install that stuff when I sudo install gedit from konsole.
<g0rs> Peace-: can i pm you?
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<g0rs> phoenix_firebrd: hi
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: Hi
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: hi
<natacus> hey, anyone know when Kubuntu 11.10 is officially released?
<rork> in 5 days
<natacus> oo sweet, its usuually end of the month
<PaulW2U> natacus: Kubuntu will be released next Thursday, that is 13th October
<natacus> thank PaulW2U have you tried out the beta?
<PaulW2U> Yes, its very good, have been using it for several months
<natacus> cool! using 11.04 now, find it very stable
<avihay> if only there weren't so many bugs...
<dockhorn> hi, i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and my sound is now really quiet...  anyone have suggestions on what to look at?
<darthanubis> dockhorn: the volume?
<HaDAk> there's a big chance that i'm just an idiot here, but... i just upgraded kde to 4.7.1, and now my alt+f2 doesn't work. i can't seem to find any place where the shortcut is mentioned in the system preferences. any hints?
<HaDAk> nevermind that... i found the setting. it's still set to alt+f2, but it doesn't pop up the run dialog.
<sithlord48> what is the correct path to install my program? (will be installing via ppa) it requires some files with it and i feel installing to /usr/bin/<folder> is not the correct path.
#kubuntu 2011-10-07
<jon_high9000> Hello, is there a way to view hidden files like with ubuntu i.e. ctrl+h?
<jon_high9000> I meant view hidden files in kubuntu 11.04.
<sithlord48> jon_high9000, you can use alt+. in dolpnin or use the view menu in it to toggle show hidden
<Guest84619> hi,all of my audio works in the ubuntu desktop... but only KDE apps work in KDE... I am using 11.10 prerelease, but I had this problem in 11.04
<Guest84619> at first no audio worked.... It tried to put audio out of a non-existant HDMI connection... I told it to prefer the internal audio, it it worked... but only for KDE apps
<brambleclaw> hey i've been having trouble getting my kopete app to function with my windows live ID it keeps telling me that i have the wrong password. what can i do to fix it?
<Guest84619> brambleclaw: what version, what os,  and you double checked that your password is correct in another app?
<brambleclaw> kubuntu the most recent version avalable through KPackageKit and i have checked and double checked on the hotmaile wedsite
<Guest84619> brambleclaw: same problem for me, using ubuntu 11.10 and whatever comes with it
<brambleclaw> thats weird
<Guest84619> you did email@hotmail.com?
<brambleclaw> yeah\
<Guest84619> or just email?
<maco> Guest84619: try changing it in pavucontrol instead of just changing the kde setting
<brambleclaw> i used  @hotmail
<Guest84619> so did i.. in the passport section...  is broken?  maybe another server"?
<Guest84619> maco: will try now
<Guest84619> maco: the sound works in pavucontrol, but it does not work in flash
<Guest84619> maco: ... I turned _OFF_ the high deff audio and ... IT WORKS!!!
<maco> haha
<Guest84619> I already had the internal audio set as the preference
<maco> oh silly flash
<Guest84619> maco: I would have thought that off would mean something like sending audio to /dev/null
<Guest84619> .. maybe my games have sound now...
<maco> apparently "on" meant "configuration? but but but but HI DEF!"
<Guest84619> maco: High Definition Audio Controller:   Profile:  Off    ... not Digital Sound HDMI output...
<maco> the HD in HDMI is high def, though, isnt it?
<Guest84619> this is funny because I don't have HDMI plugged in... and I would think HDMI has a way to detect if something is plugged into it..?
<Guest84619> maco: yes
<maco> jack sense? no idea. i know 1/8" jacks have jack sense, but being possible in hardware doesnt necessarily mean the driver supports it fully
<Guest84619> maco: should I file a bug?
<maco> sure. ubuntu-bug linux, then after you get the bug number, apport-collect -p alsabase   BUGNUMBER
<maco> erm, alsa-base, with a -
<maco> the first because i suspect a kernel bug, the second so that audio debugging stuff gets attached
<brambleclaw> maco i just downloaded the app "emesene" and it works!
<brambleclaw> i logged in and it works
<brambleclaw> guest 84619 hey i just downloaded the app "emesene" and it works i tested it
<Guest84619> maco, bug#869661
<maco> ubottu: bug 869661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869661 in linux (Ubuntu) "KDE sound goes to non existant HDMI, " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869661
<maco> Guest84619: dang, brad is FAST
<maco> and why is he still at work....?
<Guest84619> who is brad?
<maco> the guy who already marked teh bug as confirmed. he works on the kernel team
<Guest84619> cool
<Guest84619> may be a dupe then
<maco> or just him being unsurprised to hear there are jack sense bugs :P
<blummmmm> hi
<Franc> hey ppl
<Franc> can someone help me with a wubi problem?
<Franc> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<bazhang> whats the question
<Franc> hey bazhang funny seeing u here
<Franc> it has errored twice on that
<jussi> Franc: what did you do to get that error?
<Franc> tried to install ubuntu using wubi
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/780918
<Franc> just a sec ill pastebin the whole log
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780918 in Wubi "Wubi fails without explanation on restrictive networks" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> bug #780918
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> bittorrent ports closed on restrictive networks
<jussi> Franc: seems like its a current bug, can you open the bittorrent ports on that network?
<Franc> they are open i belive
<Franc> i torent stuff all the time
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/156922
<jussi> Franc: follow the info in the link bazhang gave :)
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/780437
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780918 in Wubi "duplicate for #780437 Wubi fails without explanation on restrictive networks" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> bittorrent uses different than the conventional ports for wubi
<bazhang> http://robertogaloppini.net/2009/12/27/wubi-ubuntu-installer-for-windows-oserror-errno-13-permission-denied/ and a workaround
<Franc> aok i changed the ntfs permissions and if that doesnt work (which i suspect it wont because it redownloads it every time) i will try the direct download/replace method (but again i think this wont work because it gets replaced on install but one that wubi downloads)
<bazhang> no, thats covered in the earlier links.
<Franc> i read the earlier links
<Franc> it being redownloaded and replaced by wubi isnt covered
<bazhang> okay then. good luck
<Franc> ;) k thinks
<dhenz> hi
<AttackModeJesus> test
<Mausschubser> hello, how can I find out which sata chip I have?
<dafne> panico!come faccio a capire xchè con alcuni programmi non funziona l'audio?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AimOn_> Hi! Anyone here, that could be of any help with a network issue?
<hulkhogan> hi
<bazhang> hi
<hulkhogan> howdy
<mintlars> anyone know when 11.10 RC will be released?
<BluesKaj> oct 13 is the official date , no rc just an official release
<BluesKaj> mintlars, you can also get more info at #ubuntu+1
<JeroenDeDauw> I removed the trash can icon from dolphin instead of emptying my trash (which I find incredibly amusing for some reason :d); where is the trash folder so I can re-add it?
<BluesKaj> JeroenDeDauw, click the cashew on the right hand side of the panel>add widgets>trash
<JeroenDeDauw> BluesKaj: I don't see any cashew...
<JeroenDeDauw> Just a close and a move button
<TheLastProject> The Flootbots are spamming? o,o
<TheLastProject> Thanks Pici, that was necessary :P
<Pici> np
<shane2peru> so, kde is getting an upgrade? any issues with this?  breakages?
<TheLastProject> Depends, if the FloodBots are KDE-based then we had something that broke pretty seriously already :P
<shane2peru> lol. :)  hmm, given my lack of usage of floodbots on my local machine, then I guess no worries. :)
<TheLastProject> Wow, the floodbot is really buggy today :P
<Kottizen> hi, I just got a MacBook Pro and I'd like to install Kubuntu
<Kottizen> however, I'm wondering whether it supports multitouch or not - does it?
<OerHeks> Kottizen, i am not sure. best way to find out, is join #Ubuntu-touch i guess
<Kottizen> OerHeks: thans
<Kottizen> thanks* even
<OerHeks> Kottizen, i have an apple youch device myself, not all gestures do work .. maybe it is involving now, i have not used it for 3 months
<Kottizen> ok, but scrolling with two fingers and such works?
<OerHeks> 2 finger tab should work yes, but not the magic resize windows and stuff like that
<OerHeks> or maybe it does..
<Kottizen> good, 2 finger tab is all I need
<OerHeks> you make me curious again
<Kottizen> uhm
<Kottizen> right click?
<Kottizen> does that work?
<Kottizen> I don't even know if the touchpad differs between the right and the left side
<OerHeks> no, that is a gesture, i think
<Kottizen> ok
<OerHeks> did you check the mactel pages ?
<Kottizen> nope - will do!
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OerHeks> my device is here, maybe intresting to see howfar it is now > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad
<Kottizen> cheers
<Kottizen> I'll just install it and see what's supported and what's not
<OerHeks> have fun, let us know
<Kottizen> aw
<Kottizen> "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Kottizen> I'll try booting it from a USB flash drive instead
<excognac> hi all! Lately I had serious trouble with LibreOffice: while i was writing a document and a spreadsheet or a presentation was open at the same time, after a while I could only use my mouse to point but not click, keyboard was off too, so I had to reboot this LAPTOP. Note that all files were super simple. So what's the matter?
<BarkingFish> excognac, we'd need a few more details to be able to tell you.  For example, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<excognac> 11.04, LibreOffice is 3.3.4 system is up to date
<excognac> the machine is quite ok, 4gb RAM, core i3 2310
<BarkingFish> Ok. How much memory do you have in your laptop, and what type of processor?  64 bit or x86?
<BarkingFish> nvm
<BarkingFish> you're psychic :)
<excognac> lol
<BarkingFish> !info libreoffice-3.3.4 natty
<ubottu> Package libreoffice-3.3.4 does not exist in natty
<BarkingFish> !info libreoffice natty
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<BarkingFish> so your processor would be 64 bit, correct?
<James147> excognac: are you sure its related to liberoffice? did it happen more then once?
<excognac> no, it happened a quite a few times.
<OerHeks> excognac, nothing to be found in .libreoffice/3/user/backup ? or .libreoffice/3/user/temp
<excognac> and I don't remember if it ever happened with any other package. That's why I use kde: dead stable
<BarkingFish> i was thinking, the next time you run it, if you could open konsole and have something like  top  running in the background while you're working, it might be a good idea to see if any of your processes start to use a large amount of memory.
<BarkingFish> I've experienced similar problems on my laptop which has a lot lower spec than your own, 1GB ram and  Centrino mobile in it.
<excognac> nope, i could see it. nothing. The only suspicious omen is HD spinning
<excognac> OerHeks: nope, that directory is empty
<excognac> but when this Freeze appears the machine becomes silent.
<excognac> any further info?
<excognac> so both .../temp and .../backup are empty
<goodzilla> silent?!!
<genii-around> goodzilla: Mostly. Quiet can be good.
<goodzilla> ???
<goodzilla> any ideas?
<g0rs> goodzilla: what was that?
<shane2peru> anyone using ubuntuone (u1) in kubuntu?
<jussi> shane2peru: not I, but did you have a particular question?
<shane2peru> mostly, how to install it and get it running in kde, I used it in my gnome days a little
<shane2peru> thought about re-visiting it, however seems kde support/setup is lacking
<sithlord48> shane2peru:  idk maybe this still works? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-one-alpha1-in-kubuntu-10-10.html
<shane2peru> right, that is the problem, most of the guides are out dated.
<sithlord48> it seams there are not packages for oneriric or natty  named ubuntuone-kde in his repo..
<shane2peru> hmm, I should have read your post instead of trying the guide, I found out the same. :)
<shane2peru> that is very annoying:   http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/   So, Windows gets U1, but Kubuntu is left in the dark???
<jussi> shane2peru: perhaps its worth asking in #ubuntuone ?
<shane2peru> I did, nothing yet
<shane2peru> how do I remove that ppa?
<sithlord48> an other example of gnome ppl not giving back to kde :(
<jussi> shane2peru: ahh, so you did
<jussi> sithlord48: lets not go there
<sithlord48> open up muon  or what ever package manager your using
<shane2peru> yep, that was my second stop.
<sithlord48> jussi:  agreeed!
<jussi> !ppapurge
<shane2peru> cli
<shane2peru> :)
<jussi> !info ppapurge
<sithlord48> idk the cli
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in natty
<shane2peru> my favorite package manager
<jussi> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<shane2peru> but I forget some of the not used commands
<jussi> ahh there we are
<jussi> shane2peru: for getting rid of the ppa ^^^
<shane2peru> jussi got it thanks!  I was following your bot requests
<sithlord48> also look thru the packages i don't see the ubuntuone-kde packge in oneriric's normal stuff.
<sithlord48> odd that package does not show anywhere in his repo anymore.
<shane2peru> sudo ppa-purge ubuntuone-kde
<shane2peru> Updating packages lists
<shane2peru> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<shane2peru> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<shane2peru> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<shane2peru> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<shane2peru> PPA to be removed: ubuntuone-kde ppa
<FloodBotK2> shane2peru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> shane2peru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2peru> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntuone-kde ppa
<apachelogger> kaboom
<sithlord48> hey apachelogger what happend to ubuntuone-kde?
<apachelogger> it died
<sithlord48> oh no...
<sithlord48> shane2peru:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:apachelogger/ppa
<sithlord48> do you know at all about a replacement for ubuntuone-kde?
<apachelogger> I think its called dropbox
<jussi> spideroak ;)
 * apachelogger aint going to comment on the name :P
<jussi> If you want an extra 1 gb on spideroak, Ill give you an invite ;)
 * jussi hugs apachelogger
<jussi> shane2peru: for spideroak with an extra gig (for both of us) https://spideroak.com/download/referral/99c3821fc3eaa2f97a5760aaa3551172
 * jussi goes to bed
<cher> Hrmpf. KpackaeKit offered me 300+ updates. I sayd "okay, let's go". And now KPackageKit hangs at 60% with dpkg for 5 minutes already. :(
<cher> What will happen if I just kill kpackagekit during update?
<damaranzig> i have just install natty 11.04 on my machine that used to be dual-boot...now I cant see grub with the OS boot selection...pls. help
<jussi> damaranzig: push and hold shift at start
<cher> jussi: You are joking, aren't you? Do you know how good that "push and hold shift at start" works on an A8-3850? It works 1 in 20 tries.
<damaranzig> jussi, aha! thank you...will try that...must reboot now to check...thanks again ;)
<sithlord48> cher
<cher> yep?
<sithlord48> open konsole. and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sithlord48> should finish up your installs (sorry for the delay)
<cher> No problem. Is it known why dpkg hangs with the latest updates?
<sithlord48> no but i  think its just the gui tools...
<cher> I can see (ps -aef) that dpkg is still running.
<cher> gui tools blocking its output pipe?
<sithlord48> oh you might have to 'sudo kill-all dpkg' ffirst
<sithlord48> happens w/ muon as well but never noticed it w/ apt-get
<cher> Oh and it was muon, not kpackagekit btw.
<cher> I never know which of these two will run. Why are there two anyway? It seems random which of these shows me that there are updates, and sometimes both of them pop up.
<sithlord48> idk i don't use the gui tools to update, my gf did untill i had to do that a few times on her machine, now she's using apt-get also ..
<sithlord48> there are two because your using not oneriric, and kpackagekit was default before then .
<cher> If only I knew how to disable this muon and kpackagekit sh*t - but these new KDE versions are so freaking intransparent.
<sithlord48> im on natty i just removed packagekit, i only have muon... (but idk what the exact packages i removed were)
<cher> This KDE stuff looks nice but is full of bugs.
<sithlord48> kpackagekit?
<sithlord48> oh kubuntu in general?
<cher> Well... I still prefer kubuntu over ubuntu because of KDE. I like the possibilities for keyboard shortcuts, like that I can configure Meta+Space for changing the screen of a window.
<cher> But compared to kubuntu 9.04, kubuntu 11.04 is - sorry, but these words are justified - fucking shit.
<sithlord48> lol , not on my machines.
<cher> I don't know if it's the quality of kubuntu itself, or if it's the upstream packages.
<maco> family friendly channel, please dont swear, even if you're angry
<cher> http://www.riedquat.de/blog/2011-08-21-02 - I gave up extending the list btw..
<sithlord48> i have i don't even know how many kubuntu machines that i maintain. people who used to run windows and beg me to fix their machines,.
<sithlord48> natty have been well beahaved on all the hw i've used it on.
<cher> If I would have more time I would use LFS. I'm using a distro for not having to compile every little thing myself and take care of all the library dependencies etc.. I used SuSE for over a decade, then happily switched to Kubuntu when I discovered Kubuntu 9.04. But now I'm so disappointed that I seriously consider switching back to OpenSuSE.
<sithlord48> cher:  should i address them here?
<cher> The hardware?
<sithlord48> the krandr thing is not to be used when you have a propertary driver.
<cher> Haha, good joke - how the hell is a user supposed to know that?
<sithlord48> also never use sudo to start graphical programs.
<sithlord48> use kdesudo
<cher> I don't have problems with sudo.
<sithlord48> you can trash a system that way
<cher> How that?
<sithlord48> by screwing up premissions in your ~/ folder.
<cher> If I can trash the system by running sudo xyz instead of kdesudo xyz, there's something seriously going wrong...
<cher> How should kdesudo behave differently regarding permissions from sudo?
<sithlord48> no , for gui programs you should use kdesudo not cli stuff
<cher> What does kdesudo do different than sudo regarding the permissions?
<sithlord48> seams like a good part of this list seams to be related to the  ati driver/xorg?
<sithlord48> khexedit = use okteta instead
<cher> What was the command to clean a crashed apt-something?
<sithlord48> sudo dpkg--configure -a
<sithlord48> wait..
<sithlord48> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cher> Wah... okteta definitely cannot replace khexedit. It cannot even decode utf-8. khexedit could.
<cher> It looks pretty close to khexedit, but has fewer features.
<sithlord48> okteta is great. have you used it lately? i see Utf-8 in my list..
<sithlord48> decoding table
<cher> I've just started it. The one that comes with kubuntu 11.04.
<sithlord48> its comes w/ newer kde no? i see its part of kde , comes from kde.org.
<cher> okteta is full of bugs.
<sithlord48> i've not used suse in a long time, i found over time i prefer debian based (or debian it self)
<sithlord48> ?
<cher> okteta bugs: http://pastebin.com/1VuV93nZ
<cher> I hate it when developers are so sloppy. Wouldn't happen on my team.
<rtdos> whenever there is an update, the update hangs. on any update. i am forced to reboot and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" nearly all the time.
<cher> rtdos: Same problem here.
<rtdos> so it's a bug?
<cher> And now, dpkg --configure -a doesn't help, I still can't run apt-something.
<sithlord48> rtdos you don not have to reboot, you can use 'sudo kill-all dpkg' to stop dpkg
<sithlord48> what error are you getting cher?
<rtdos> sithlord48: i've tried that.
<rtdos> is it a kernel bug?
<cher> wtf? I changed locale in kde settings long ago, and it does not update LANG...
<sithlord48> rtdos:  idk i think its a muon bug.
<cher> Probably that's why I get the German texts instead of the English ones all the time.
<sithlord48> <- does not have issues updating uses apt-get update
<sithlord48> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118052.0
<cher> apt-get remove kpackagekit -> couldn't lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<sithlord48> LOL, close kpackagekit?
<cher> killed 10 minutes ago.
<rtdos> this has been going on for a little over a week now.
<sithlord48> something has the lock :(
<sithlord48> i don't use the gui tools to update, so i can't confirm , as i was telling cher, my gf had this issue a few times, but shes been also using the cli tools to update  . no issues.
<cher> What is qaptworker?
<cher> qaptworker is an evil binary. Binaries should give info when run with --help.
<sithlord48> its part of qapt, the qt apt backend thats part of muon, and prolly whats got your lock
<rtdos> i get this error whenever i use sudo apt-get in some form::   sudo: unable to resolve host KUBUNTU
<rtdos> could that be related to my update/lockup issue?
<sithlord48> perhaps.
<cher> yep it was what held the lock. Well... if muon was killed, it really should've taken care about its child processes :(
<sithlord48> yes it should have..
<rtdos> kernel bug?
<rtdos> like i said this didn't with me until recently
<sithlord48> why do u think everything is a kernel bug?
<damaranzig> I was here a while ago pestering this channel with my problem concerning  inability to see grub with OS selections after I updated 10.10 to 11.04...It seems grub, this time, has a problem with the monitor because there's this thing that says "input not supported". In my "Additional Drivers" app, I have NVIDIA 173 which active but "currently not in use"...so which driver am i actually using ? how do I find this out? Thanks for any help coming.
<sithlord48> lsmod too see loaded modules
<damaranzig> I have tried the "shift key" hold on start...but still I didn't see grub
<damaranzig> sithlord48, thanks...i'll check that pronto
<damaranzig> I've just done lsmod and didn't see nvidia
<sithlord48> as for getting to grub, it depens on your version (prolly grub2) that should be hold shift as grub starts, but some computers will flag kbd error if you hold it as soon as you turn the machine on or two long before grub, some i've noticed do not init the kbd fast enuff (usually older machines w/ usb kbd) sometimes on those helps to go to bios or hit a boot selection key then try to get to grub menu
<damaranzig> my hdd was dual-boot when i was using 10.10...after i updated to 11.04 I don't see grub anymore + i see that "input not supported" message on my monitor at boot time
<cher> I'm just downloading kubuntu 11.10 beta 2. I don't think it makes sense reporting 11.04 bugs when 11.10 is on the way. I'll check how 11.10 beta 2 behaves.
<damaranzig> i thought 11.04 was supposed to be stable
<cher> damaranzig: That's what I thought, too :D
<damaranzig> cher, does natty use nouveau ?
<cher> I can't tell because I don't know what nouveau is?
<damaranzig> ah, ok
<cher> But if you tell me what it is there's a very good chance that I will find out.
<cher> Or wait I'll just google it up myself.
<damaranzig> nouveau was the default graphics driver for 10.10, I guess
<cher> Is nouveau specific to nvidia?
<damaranzig> nvidia is a third-party...10.10 came shipped with nouveau
<cher> But nouveau is for nvidia hardware only, right?
<damaranzig> I'm not sure if nouveau is specifically for nvidia hardware but i did lsmod and i saw neither nouveau nor nvidia
<cher> I think nouveau is for nvidia hw. I only have amd hw here.
<BluesKaj> it is for nvidid , it's the default
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<damaranzig> ok
<damaranzig> thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> if you wany 3d and DR / desktop effects then ou have to install the recommended driver in system > additional drivers
<BluesKaj> darn KB ...too many coffee stains
<damaranzig> BluesKaj, done that and it says my nvidia is "active" but "not in use"
<tonymc> does anyone know why my system freezes under heavy disk I/O? i have played with schedulers - tried noop, deadline and cfq - deadline seems to be best but still freezes my machine when i copy a lot of stuff to/from USB
<damaranzig> so pls. tell me anyone, how to see my grub with OS selection at boot-time...i miss my grub
<BluesKaj> damaranzig, teah that might be a bug , tonymc , it's quite common to have the driver in use but jockey doesn't link to what's actually beinused , if desktop effects are working then ignore that message
<damaranzig> would reinstalling grub solve the problem ???
<tonymc> damaranzig: just edit your grub menu
<tonymc> you can use grub customizer if you're not comfortable with editing grub config by hand
<dank> damaranzig If don't have the other download this and fix the grub. Here you can downlad the supergrubdisk www.supergrubdisk.org
<tonymc> there's a PPA for grub customizer
<BluesKaj> damaranzig, hold the  shift key sown after the bios scrn til grub appears ...or you could edit the time out in /etc/default/grub
<damaranzig> BluesKaj, thanks...will try that
<BluesKaj> sown=down
<BluesKaj> dank, no need for supergrub , if it's theonly OS on that drive then kubuntu auto boots into it not showing grub in the process
<damaranzig> i actually want my grub because of my dual boot HDD
<damaranzig> now, what is "grub_default=0" ?? in etc/default/grub
<damaranzig> and there's this: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true ... should i change this to "false"???
<damaranzig> ok...will install startupmanager and see how it works
<dank> BluesKaj damaranzig have a dual boot, it's not only OS in te PC... and damaranzig can install a new grub
<damaranzig> he-he-he...startupmanager worked like a charm !!!
<damaranzig> now, i'm attahere...ciao
#kubuntu 2011-10-08
<toyowheelin> anyone remember how to check which version of kubuntu you are running
<toyowheelin> somee terminal command
<toyowheelin> oh wait I found it
<toyowheelin> lsb_release -r
<toyowheelin> not a whole lot of talk in here
<bazhang> its the support channel, thats probably why
<toyowheelin> oh
<bazhang> you might want to try the various -offtopic channels for chit chat
<toyowheelin> ah thanks
<bazhang> xubuntu ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu-offtopic
<semitones> hey, i newly installed kubuntu, and one annoyance I've found so far is that if I'm downloading something in chromium, if the screensaver comes on, and I have to log back in, the download is "interrupted" and I can't resume. What's going on? Can I still have a blank screen after some period of time without interrupting the functions of the computer?
<ssfdre38> is the 11.10 on RC now or no?
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: not that I've heard... but it's so close to release that it should be
<ssfdre38> well i looked on the wiki a week ago and it said that there will be one yesterday but today it got deleted
<toyowheelin> :/
<ssfdre38> i was going to do a video on it
<ssfdre38> guess i have to wait till thursday or friday to do it
<SIR_Taco> because?
<Guest25031> hi
<ssfdre38> there is no RC for 11.10
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: I guess it depends on what you want to cover in your video. But the (major) updates have slowed down in the last few weeks, and it seems more upkeep now
<ssfdre38> for me its first looks on the new features
<toyowheelin> hmm yeah its odd that the beta 2 is still all you can download
<SIR_Taco> well at the moment it's sitting at KDE 4.7.1 (if the looks are what you're after)
<ssfdre38> i know and i have beta2 and did a ubuntu first look i was going to do a RC first look on Kubuntu
<avihay> semitones: that sounds wired. screen saver doesn't force me to log in every time, unless I unable a feature called screen lock, and even then, it doesn't log me out of my session. sounds like either the screen saver somehow crashes x when you leave it (not likely) or your computer goes into some sort of suspend mode and logs you off.
<semitones> ok. I'm very new to kubuntu settings, so where would I find those types of options?
<SIR_Taco> sorry... 4.7.2
<avihay> ok, you find them all in the setting manager, under display->screensaver and under power managment
<SIR_Taco> looks as though they're trying to rush a KDE version into 11.10 ;)
<avihay> let;s have a look at the screen-saver crashing X theory
<semitones> how should we look at that
<SIR_Taco> angily I would imagine
<semitones> I do have lock screen on resume
<SIR_Taco> semitones: is it sleeping and/or hibernating?
<semitones> i don't think so. in gnome, if my computer slept, it usually would not wake up
<semitones> so to speak
<SIR_Taco> ok... are you using Gnome or KDE?
<avihay> you can test the screen saver, is require password after: ticked? if so, remove the tick, and press test, hit a key, then readd the tick and press test, otherwise, just test
<semitones> ok i'll give that a shot
<avihay> I'd be happy if tasco will take over, I wanna try to sleep a little extra
<semitones> hhehe, no worries here :) thanks
<SIR_Taco> avihay: me too... but I'll take over I guess haha
<avihay> onle selept for three hours... :-<
<avihay> slept
<SIR_Taco> you don't want to know what I do... lol
<SIR_Taco> avihay: go to bed
<semitones> night night
<avihay> I am, but I set up notifications so that the computer reads messages addressed to me out loud, computer too close to bed...
<SIR_Taco> haha
<SIR_Taco> semitones: anyway.... it sounds like, if chrome quits/suspends downloads when you're away from your computer, you're going into sleep or hibernation mode (ie chrome is suspended and/or can't write to disk)
<semitones> then maybe it is going into sleep mode, but if so, 1. Sleep Works (hooray!) and 2. Some setting not in power management is causing it to sleep.
<SIR_Taco> do the fans in your tower turn off?
<semitones> it is a laptop. I don't know if they do or not, hang on (i have screensaver set to 1 minute now.)
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> semitones: no stop of the download(s)?
<semitones> the fans don't stop, neither does the screen turn off, it just goes black
<semitones> I'll try downloading soemthing again
<semitones> alright i'll let it sleep
<SIR_Taco> how long did you leave it before when you came back to see your downloads stopped?
<semitones> maybe 10 minutes
<semitones> the plug was unplugged though, i also had screen lock enabled, which I don't anymore
<SIR_Taco> screen lock shouldn't have anything to do with it. But having the power cable unplugged will put the laptop into a different power profile and it likely went to sleep/hibernate
<SIR_Taco> by default that is
<semitones> ok that makes sense. thanks for your help :)
<SIR_Taco> semitones: not a problem
<semitones> also do you know how to make screen edges turn off the screen?
<semitones> I don't see that as an option under the screen edge settings
<SIR_Taco> go to the K menu ->  Computer -> System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Screen Edges... click the edge you want and select the action you want
<SIR_Taco> if you set it to 'lock screen' it should turn off the screen in a couple minutes
<tomas__> Hello, can someone help me with a problem installing Kubuntu 11.04?
<tomas__> Hi, g0rs, my problem is I get to 75% install then an error saying "An error occured while removing packages, the following packages are broken: " then a blank list, and installation freezes
<tomas__> Ack, sorry the installer rebooted me
<g0rs> tomas__: no problem
<g0rs> tomas__: are you installing with a cd or via usb or ftp?
<tomas__> When it did reboot, I got a grub error 15.... and I thought this was going to be simpler than gentoo....
<tomas__> CD
<g0rs> tomas__: it is very simple, perhahs its a cd issue? is it a good idea to burn the image on a usb drive and install everything via usb? i did install with usb.
<tomas__> Hmmm.... don't have one handy.
<tomas__> ^The CD checks out ok.... this is weird
<g0rs> tomas__: do you have network access ?
<tomas__> To what exactly?
<g0rs> tomas__: i dont know if its a package issue or if the cd was not burned correctly.  perhaps you can try buring a minimal image and installing everything via your LAN
<tomas__> Hmmm... i'll check it out, thanks
<g0rs> tomas__: probably that would be the easiest instead of finding out whats wrong with your current approach
<tomas__> cool man
<phoenix_firebrd> Need help regarding regarding nepomuk/strigi
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: ask away
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh:  left my pc ON for the whole night for strigi to index my file on the morning , i saw it was crashed, i saw a bug report regarding it previously, is the problem fixed or is there a workaround
<claydoh> dunno, what bug report?
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: i think this a similar one, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276306
<ubottu> KDE bug 276306 in general "Crash coming out of standby" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: do you use strigi to index files?
<claydoh> no, though I have had it enabled at times.
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: any solution
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: which version KDE? This issue from digging through all the duplicate reports may be fixed in 4.7 ( so natty or oneiric)
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: sorry , forgot to tell you, i am using kubuntu 11.10 beta 2 with kde 4.7.1
<claydoh> ditto here, I don't have the issue here. Perhaps for the initial index, let it stay awake maybe? iirc once the major indexing is done, it doesn't have to run constantly
<claydoh> I can
<claydoh> I can't get it to crash here on one of my systems , but it really hasn't run long enough
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: Are you trueg ?
<claydoh> lol no
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: that fellow told the same thing in a post, i agree with that, its just this one bug
<claydoh> hard to track if it is hard to reproduce :(
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: the update-apt-xapi , takes a lot of cpu and sometime, the system hangs, any solution?
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: update-apt-xapi ->process
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: dunno, i don't get hangs, tho it does slow for a spell,  but my main laptop is slightly older,   my reeeeaaaally old laptop just slows for a spell
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: what is that process actually for?
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: it indexes the apt database for the software center, for all the info
<claydoh> and muon
 * claydoh sleeps now, pretty late :(
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: ok, thank you , good night
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: maybe others can chime in, too :)
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: ya
<se7en> how can i share a folder so windows can access them?
<szal> !samba | se7en
<ubottu> se7en: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dthacker> Looks like flash is broken again.  In the past I've gotten around this by uninstalling and reinstalling flashplugin-installer.   THis time it's not working.  Any other tips?
<yofel> a) define broken b) which release?
<GirlyGirl> dthacker: What do you mean broken??
<dthacker> GirlyGirl: brb,  need to restart for applying updates  :)
<Carnage__> Hey guys. I've installed quite a few kde updates earlier this morning and after rebooting and logging in, I'm only presented with a grey screen now. Nothing is happing, I can only kill the kdm to get back to the login screen...
<Carnage__> Has anyone had that problem with the recent updates too? Any ideas what could cause them and how I can fix them?
<Carnage__> Oh yes, I have Kubuntu 11.04 with default repositories
<GirlyGirl> Carnage__: Does it switch back to kdm on its own
<Carnage__> Nope, it just remains grey
<Carnage__> I checked .xsession-errors but it did not come up with something useful.
<GirlyGirl> Carnage__: Pressing ALT + F2 shows you a run dialog
<Carnage__> xorg.log is fine since kdm starts properly, things just get screwed up after login
<Carnage__> Nope, I cannot do anything at all apart from changing to a tty or killing kdm
<dthacker> and.....I'm back!
<GirlyGirl> Carnage__: Do you have any important settings in KDE that you need, would you like to set defaults?
<Carnage__> I already created a new account but after logging in, the behavior is exactly the same
<Carnage__> So it does not seem to be a user setting but rather a kde problem
<yofel> Carnage__: can you pastebin the .xsession-error from the new account?
<dthacker> I am receiving the "Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page".   Click on "install missing plugins" and I get Adobe flash installer.   Click on that and it says "Already installed"
<yofel> pastebinit can do it from the command line
<dthacker> I've tried uninstalling flashplugin-installer and re-installing with KpackageKit,   That has worked in the past, but not this time.
<GirlyGirl> yofel: For some reason some packages stupidly make apt remove kde-base-workspace somethimes ... I had this problem recently when but that was not with upgrading to 4..6.5
<dthacker> Is there another package I should be poking at?
<GirlyGirl> I assume Carnage__ is going to 4.6.5 as it just went to natty updates
<yofel> GirlyGirl: is that with 4.6.5 or 4.7.X ?
<GirlyGirl> 4.7X
<yofel> then that's fine, kdebase-workspace is kde-workspace in 4.7
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Sorry I meant kde-workspace ... it got removed and killed the system had to manually install it from CLI
<yofel> ok, *that*s shouldn't have happened
<yofel> *that
<dthacker> kpackagekit shows flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree installed.
<GirlyGirl> dthacker: Does flash not work with all browsers?
<yofel> GirlyGirl: got the apt history from when it did that?
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Sorry no
<dthacker> GirlyGirl: I will check another browser now...
<yofel> k
<GirlyGirl> yofel: I think it was suggested for removal with one of the kde wallpapers packages or something
<dthacker> GirlyGirl: rekonq shows same error...
<yofel> no idea without logs, we do upgrade tests before we release the packages, and this never happened there
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Anyway its no big deal 4.7 isn't in the oficial release or something, people using backports do expect such stuff now and then
<GirlyGirl> dthacker: What error?
<dthacker> GirlyGirl: "you need to upgrade your Adobe flash player"
<yofel> there was a recent release of flash from adobe, natty wasn't updated yet from what I see
<GirlyGirl> Flash 11
<dthacker> I'm on 10.04 for another week......
<GirlyGirl> dthacker: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=21432
<dthacker> GirlyGirl: thanks, reading...
<Carnage__> Sorry guys, I'm on the phone, I'll get back to you in a minute
<dthacker> Would you recommend unintalling before trying that PPA?
<dthacker> uninstalling even :)
<GirlyGirl> dthacker: I don't know I get this problem on Windows ... IE will say old version but FF works fine
<dthacker> GirlyGirl: hehe.  I get this about every six months.   This time it's just been more effort to fix.   Kubuntu works pretty well and makes me lazy
<dthacker> Ok, new ppa added, but not seeing packanges for maverick.   I wonder if they made one.
<no||shutdown> hi
<Carnage__> yofel, GirlyGirl: I have to boot Kubuntu again, I'll be back in a bit, I'll see if I have to reinstall kde-base-workspace
<no||shutdown> can someone give me a hand with Kwin?
<no||shutdown> hey GirlyGirl
<omega__> hi
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Describe the problem
<no||shutdown> GG - i have 1 laptop lcd and 1 standard lcd, their preferred settings are 1280x800 and 1280x1024, saving these settings to be loaded at boot is what i'm after
<no||shutdown> GG i have to use xRandR to adapt these settings in the CLI
<omega__> someone can point me to a good tutorial for start to develop android apps with kdevelop?
<no||shutdown> GG but i want to save these settings so i don't have to redo them
<no||shutdown> i have no ./xprofile file from what i can see
<no||shutdown> thats all
<no||shutdown> i'd also like to get to the bottom of the OpenGL issues with these monitors, seeing as the shaders will only load in the standard config, not in the config i want, saying my OpenGl package is unsafe to use.
<no||shutdown> thats my goal for this attempt :]
<no||shutdown> i am reading http://userbase.kde.org/KWin
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<omega__> hi BluesKaj
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Doesn't display settings sort the monitor fine?
<sancochito> hi
<BluesKaj> hi omega__
<sancochito> how can I change the background colour in irc quassel please?
<dthacker> when I run sudo apt-get update its putting ign in front of my newly added ppa.  Does ign mean ignore?
<no||shutdown> Girly yes but I have to reconfigure every time i log
<no||shutdown> girly i need to find a file which has the default config already
<no||shutdown> girly - i think by finding that file that i'll be able to enter the proper settings, save them and never have to care again
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Normally if you do not unplug monitors it should keep the config
<BluesKaj> dthacker, yes , nothing vailable
<BluesKaj> available
<no||shutdown> girly - not in this case.
<Carnage__> Hey guys, I'm back. I reinstalled kdebase-workspace but it did not help. That's my .xsession-errors, nothing more: http://pastebin.com/yC1SsDvn
<no||shutdown> girly - i start with 1024x768 on both monitors, the lcd a clone of the laptop-lcd
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Also you can press G and tab to auto complete my nick name its easier as it sends an attention request
<Carnage__> I wonder why I get an openbox-message in there...
<dthacker> BluesKaj: I see a plublished package for Maverick (what I'm running) in the PPA.
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: ok, you see after i change the settings with xRandR the modes Kwin was installed in change and i lose window effects
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: just want to properly configure it and save it.
<dthacker> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: What graphic card do you have
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: Intel GMA 950
<omega__> do you know a good tutorial for s platform?tating developing android apps using kubuntu (kdevelop) as development
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Give me a sec I have the same card let me check
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: thanks :]
<dthacker> omega__: many seem to favor using Eclipse.
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Ok Press ALT + F2 and type "kdesu kate /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup"
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: then press enter
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: window pops up and then disappears
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: followed by a nice sound
<omega__> thankyou dthacker! I know...but kdevelop is faster and more integrated than a Java program like Eclipse. And I always have programs with Open SDK and oracle Java SDK...
<omega__> in eclipese of course..
<BluesKaj> dthacker, ahh yeah , that one is problematic ..not sure if it's been replaced in the repos ..I tried to install that flash version from that ppa yesterday and i had to apt-get install , check your flash version after installing
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Ok then run the same thing with "kwrite" in place of "kate"
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Ok then run the same thing with "kwrite" in place of "kate" and kdesudo in place of kdesu
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Which version of Kubuntu is this
<dthacker> BluesKaj: did you pull from that PPA or just regular repository?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: now i see the Xsetup config file :) making progress
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Which version of Kubuntu is this?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: file is no longer Read-Only
<BluesKaj> dthacker, not sure , I haven't checked the versions yet
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: its Backtrack 5r1
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: KDE4
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Open konsole press help > About KDE
<dthacker> BluesKaj: ok,  I'm going to uninstall/reinstall and check versions.   Back in a few....
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: ver 4.5.3
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: This is precisely why I dislike people using backtrack and comming to Ubuntu support ... that release is very old .. it has a bug that causes this ... has been fixed not in Kubuntu but you use backtrack
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: understood
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i can feel that.
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: anyways appending the line "xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto --right-of DVI-0" in the xsetup file will fix it
<hume> hi... I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a brand new Samsung 9-series. In gome, it connects nicely to the wifi network, but in kubuntu it does not connect. any ideas on this? what to do/check?
<BluesKaj> dthacker, I checked synaptic and version number is 11.0.1.129-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines1 , same as the ppa
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: alright, in this file xRandR settings are saved, I assume using the # before the command?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Anyways I advice you to go to Kubuntu Oneric when it comes out on the 17th ... that comes with KDE 4.7.2 which is years ahead in bug fixes and features
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: no #
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: thanks alot :]
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: any idea on the  OpenGL packages, since we have the same gpu?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i just didn't know about Kesu,thats why  ;)
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: thanks again.
<Carnage__> GirlyGirl: Any ideas with respect to my problem of the grey screen after logging in? My .xsession-errors is not really helpful http://pastebin.com/yC1SsDvn Though I wonder why something related to openbox is in there...
<GirlyGirl> Carnage__: You have openbox?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Is it working now?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i'm working on the commands atm
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: am going to define both monitors statically the file
<Carnage__> GirlyGirl: I use KDE, but I have openbox installed to use it for a separate xserver on my TV
<Carnage__> And this setup used to work without any problems, until this morning...
<GirlyGirl> Carnage__: Try a simple "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Carnage__> Ok, will do, brb :)
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: As to why anyone would still use KDE 4.5.3 I have no clue ... Clearly backtrack cannot keep up with maintaining packages
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: and when it comes to updating KDE?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: this is a fresh install, i will run the standard update packages, nm
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: there are loads of update packages to be installed
<dthacker> looks like I'm trying to grab a version 10 update and failing.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/704431/
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: KDE will still remain "back" in "backtrack"
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: otherwise, about the Xsetup doc, the commands themselves on a new line, are there any delimeters ; or , etc?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: new line
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: GirlyGirl which version of kubuntu are you using?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: KDE also
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Depends where on one system Natt 11.04 on another Oneric Beta 2
<Carnage\> GirlyGirl: Got it back working :)
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: 4.71 and 4.7.2
<Carnage\> For whatever weird reason, x-window-manager got configured to openbox
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: 4.5X is like 2 years back
<Carnage\> by the update...
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl:  4.7.2 should be available on apt-get ?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: No not yet on oneirc only it isn't there yet I compiled it
<Carnage\> As it seems, kde-window-manager does not set the alternative properly on post-install...
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i will fix this boot file and take a good look at the various components, I know your probably wondering why i'm using backtrack? there is a valid point ;)
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i'm well aware there higher grade versions available, i should be able to cross install/compile this
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i should be able to improve all of this, or are their limitations in your knowledge?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Old components of backtrack will give you are hard time with dependancies
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: have noticed.
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Besides the current Intel video driver on backtrack will not work well with 4.7X
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Why do you use it anyway
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: *sigh* because its all the rage
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: actually, i have some work related projects requiring the aircrack program set
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: You can install that on Kubuntu as well
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i was running all this on a vm, but i decided to install the OS, because of performance issues
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: well aware of that
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: so when it comes to my video card, and dual core intel cpu's, which version would you recommend for a clean install?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: If backtrack wanted to do something sensible they should have just made a ppa with a meta package that modifes ubuntu
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: i don't mind booting a different version, the point is to get the the best performance out of my laptop!
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: wait for oneric
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: nothing sensible about this OS, childish more like :P
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: this nonsense needs to be ready by monday.
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: :)
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: or install 11.04 and put kde 4.7.1 will fix graphic issue in 4.6X http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7.1
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: ill take a look
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: thanks :)
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: No problem
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: brb, going to verify this Xsetup config
<no||shutdown> lol
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl: nope :]
<no||shutdown> anyway lets take a look at a reasonable install
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> someone are using kubuntu 11.10 version netbook ?
<shallwe> im lost on this version hahaha,  i cant find the main menu for installed programs :(
<BluesKaj> shallwe, ask in#ubuntu+1
<shallwe> BluesKaj: ty :D
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> i guess there is no netbook version anymore ..
<BluesKaj> yeah, I wasn't sure ...i think there's netbook login option
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, , but don't quote me :)
<shallwe> yes theres a version for netbok
<shallwe> im using :D i guess o.O
<shallwe> cuz theres only 1 bar now on top
<shallwe> like unity
<dthacker> Ok,  grandchild duty is done for awhile.
<dthacker> BluesKaj:  you said current version of flash is 11.01.29.   Even after apt-get update, I'm attemptiing to download 10.3.183.   How can I correct that?
<BluesKaj> dthacker, sorry I forgot to mention I'm using the 11.10 Oneiric ppa
<BluesKaj> "yours may be bifferent"
<BluesKaj> err different
<dthacker> BluesKaj: oops :)   I don't think I want to upgrade today....
<dthacker> I was going to wait for the official release...
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's on thurs
<mr-rich> Can someone tell me why (k)ubuntu has not updated LibreOffice to 3.4.3?
<darthanubis> mr-rich: your just using the wrong version. Kubuntu has
<darthanubis> Kubuntu Beta2 that is;)
<mr-rich> darthanubis: I'm using Kubuntu 11.04
<mr-rich> 11.10 is due out soon ...
<darthanubis> I said Beta2 my friend
<darthanubis> this month
<darthanubis> I using it now, love it!
<darthanubis> and I checked for you, yeah LO 3.43
<darthanubis> I did a clean install btw
<darthanubis> I never upgrade to beta, I used to, but stopped.
<darthanubis> Uprgading to final is alright I supposed
<darthanubis> -d
<mr-rich> darthanubis: Kubuntu is my main OS ... I have everything on here. Clean installs would mean loosing everything or spending countless hours recovering from backups. I'll wait and "upgrade" to 11.10 when it's out ...
<mr-rich> I use Windows as little as possable ...
<mr-rich> I used to use Fedora, but upgrades would often break stuff since it was bleeding edge. (k)ubuntu is a a lot more stable and upgrades are smooth(er) ...
<darthanubis> I never lose anything and it never takes hours to do such a thing, since I have seperate drives and partiitions for my work. /home stays put the only thing that gets formatted is / and /boot.
<darthanubis> Plan your drives and partitions for such things as early upgrades in the future
<darthanubis> peace
<darthanubis> or you can always add a PPA to get the latest software which is great about Ubuntus
<darthanubis> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<darthanubis> mr-rich: you get that link?
<mr-rich> Yes ... thank you.
<kaddi> hi, could someone take a look at dmesg output on a external hard drive and let me know if i'm looking at a failing hard drive or not?
<kaddi> that's what I get when I connect the drive (without trying to mount it): http://pastebin.com/eStPFnaM Mounting fails
<darthanubis> kaddi: nothing but fail there
<kaddi> fail as in hardware fail or corrupt patrition table or other?
<darthanubis> the partition has not even mounted yet, so I'd go with H/W fail
<kaddi> you know of a tool to confirm/test for that? (with ubuntu)
<darthanubis> can't test what aint connected
<darthanubis> you are looking at your test results
<kaddi> it is connected, it's just not mounted
<kaddi> ubuntu recognized the drive just fine, also sees the partition on it, just not mounting it
<darthanubis> it is not "connected" as far as the system is concerned
<kaddi> the system is seeing the drive
<darthanubis> but no data can be read
<darthanubis> or written
<darthanubis> a drive that cannot read or write is no longer a working drive
<kaddi> yes, but I want to find out if that is because it's not partitioned correctly or if it is due to a hardware issue
<darthanubis> if you do get it do function again, it won't be long before it completely crashes
<kaddi> an unpartitionned drive can not be read or written to eiter
<darthanubis> has nothing to do with the partition
<BluesKaj> kaddi, then try this  :  mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<darthanubis> an unpartitioned drive alaso does not give buffer i/o errors either
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kaddi> ty
<kaddi> it mounted
<kaddi> backing up now... :)
<BarkingFish> Hi guys.  I've asked this in #kde and #solid, neither seem to know, so I'll bring it here and see if someone can help me out.
<BarkingFish> I have network manager running, I have a brilliant wifi signal, and obviously I'm connected to the net :)  But network manager's graph which shows me incoming and outgoing signal is totally flatlined.  It's literally showing no traffic whatsoever.
<BarkingFish> KDE 4.7.1, Kubuntu 11.04, and my Wifi is on a USB stick (AR5523, Siemens Gigaset USB 108, over ndiswrapper)
<BarkingFish> Anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing this?  It worked perfectly prior to a kernel change from 2.6.38-11-generic, to the pae version of the same kernel
<OerHeks> BarkingFish, did you try a speedtest ?
<OerHeks> just using IRC would give not much datatraffic
<BarkingFish> I'm not just using IRC, OerHeks
<BarkingFish> I have firefox open too, and I'm surfing some high intensity websites, a lot of flash, streaming video and so on
<BarkingFish> NM is still flatlined
<utusan> .j #kubuntu-devel
<mach> hellu
<BarkingFish> hi cod3name47 :)
<cod3name47> whats up?
<gedO> Hi
<gedO> Guys, I have problem with Skype
<gedO> Skype always starts up whene I log in
<gedO> how to disable that?
<gedO> somebody
<gedO> Guys, how to disable skype from starting up at log in??
<yofel> gedO: Either check systemsettings -> Startup and shutdown if it's in autostart, or if it isn't then make sure it's not running at logout
<monsinior> Esos
<[Raiden]> kde 4.7.2 fall into release?
<OerHeks> yes, as an update, i read
<[Raiden]> ok
<avihay> gedO: I think you need to logout and select settings from the login screen
<n8w> does any of u have been experiencing cpu freq lock(800Mhz in my case) in 11.04?
<BarkingFish> !info network manager natty
<ubottu> 'manager' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<BarkingFish> !info network-manager natty
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<wolfroms> so im running kubuntu and for some reason icant get sound out of my headphoines/speakers. i had sound when i had my tv hooked up via hdmi
<BarkingFish> !info network-manager natty-proposed
<ubottu> Package network-manager does not exist in natty-proposed
<n8w> does any of u have been experiencing cpu freq lock(800Mhz in my case) in 11.04?
<GirlyGirl> n8w: no, is this a laptop?
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  ye...
<GirlyGirl> n8w: Install "powertop" and run that in terminal
<GirlyGirl> n8w: See what output it gives
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  it feels like it doesnt know that it bein powered ...
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  ye ive got the output...what do u wanna know?:)) i mean yes it shows 3 freqs avaiable,but its bein locked on the lowest one
<GirlyGirl> n8w: What CPU is this
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  c2d 2ghz
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  when i start the system it works just fine,but after some time it locks on 800mhz
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  http://pastebin.com/JvpqaarZ
<GirlyGirl> n8w: Do you find any bottleneck performance wise?
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  r u kiddin me?
<GirlyGirl> no
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  fcourse i do...its a big difference rtunnin it on 2ghz n 800mhz
<GirlyGirl> n8w: Is your power profile on performance
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  the thing is that it doesnt kick up when no power avaiable..it keeps runin on 800..normally it would kick up,
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  ye...these things were the first ones ive checked out
<GirlyGirl> n8w: If you disable speedstep in bios, it should stay on 2Ghz permanently
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  ye well, so whats up the on demand?:)
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  the on demand could work in 9.4+ so why not now?
<GirlyGirl> n8w: no idea ... file a bug report mentioning your cpu model etc
<GirlyGirl> n8w: or wait for 11.10 and see if it works
<n8w> GirlyGirl:  ye lets see...thx for help
<GirlyGirl> n8w: no problem
<draqster> hi all
<draqster> after "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade" on my Kubuntu machine, I seem to have Ubuntu! Any ideas how that could happen?
<well_laid_lawn> draqster: are you using a ppa for kde?
<well_laid_lawn> that's the first thing that comes to mind
<draqster> no
<well_laid_lawn> doesn't dpkg keep a log? you could check in there for what happened
<draqster> ok, I checked again and there where indeed PPA packages
<draqster> I removed the corresponding lines. But now, how can I roll back to the official kde versions?
<draqster> I.e. how can I say "for each installed program that was taken from the PPA repo, uninstall it and install the official package"?
<GirlyGirl> draqster: ppapurge and reinstall?
<GirlyGirl> draqster: And its difficult because somethimes names change
<draqster> I tried that on kde-workspace,  but aptitude didn't automatically purge all the related packages. So do I now have to go through all package and check the Version whether it is ppa?
<[Raiden]> draqster: try ppapurge
<[Raiden]> and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<draqster> where do I find that program?
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search ppapurge
<draqster> tried already, didn't find anything
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppa-purge/0.2.8+bzr56/+build/2041068
<draqster> funny: kubuntu-desktop isn't even installed right now.
<draqster> installing kubuntu-desktop gives me KDE 4.6.5 - is that the latest official?
<[Raiden]> yes.
<draqster> solved that one: everything works now
<draqster> That brings me to my second problem :-)
<draqster> I installed 11.04 on my wife's laptop. Everything went fine, except that when she logs in I see the loading animation and then we are again at the login screen.
<draqster> That is with Kubuntu 11.04. I tried Ubuntu 11.04, which lets her logging in.
<draqster> Previous versions of Kubuntu worked just fine.
<[Raiden]> wait until 11.10 :)
<draqster> I told her :-) but she dosn't want to wait. And she specifically disliked Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> )
<ricky1966> hi everybody, i've migration to kubuntu 11.10 beta2, but i've a problem with the migration to kmail2, abybody can help me, i can't go on, and a window said me to try kmail --migration and something else, nut i don't wrote it and i don't remembre what i've to write to try  to solve the prblem
<Daskreech> ricky1966: you can try kmail --help
<ricky1966> try it, but nothing about migration....
<phiscribe> i know not to ask if its ok to ask, so im warning...i got 5 machines with kubuntu and i am pulling my hair out....i feel the need to summon a yoda of kubuntu
<phiscribe> so...i want a configuration with maybe roaming profiles like active directory or a way to sync profiles...ill have a windows logon in the mix everyonce and while....maybe some way to store users directories in a single place....but i am on a budget an the $ is running out....what suggestions do you fine peole have?  i am looking and samba, nfs, puppet...i would like some kinda groupware....i think just a push would help
<phiscribe> these machines have a bit of age....
<phiscribe> alright how about this, the printer applet lists current print jobs and can show completed ones....the User and Document colums show 'Unknown'  and the Printer column is blank, I would realy like to see the document name in the list, any ideas?
<avihay> phiscribe: my school does it, so it's definitely possible
<phiscribe> ah avihay, yes possible i belive, just how possbile for my fumbling and how timely hehe
<avihay> well, since they don't copy my home directory every-time like wingdows, I guess they have a script that mounts your home folder on logon
<phiscribe> i think the printer applet is an ibus screw up
<phiscribe> probably fstab and and a network file share, i know the top level ideas....sorta, but not so good on implementation, i guess i jsut need to think some more, i like to chat just to solidify my thoughts, thanks for sounding back
<avihay> I'm curious aswell
<phiscribe> from what i read, samba can, (in addtion to being a bridge to windows shares) be a windows active directory, this would give me roaming profiles, but i am not sure if a ldap server would do the same, be better and work in win and lin
<phiscribe> what i dont want is what Windows does, make 4-10 gigabyte proviles that have to load on the network each time you boot
<phiscribe> profiles that is
<phiscribe> i need a linux yoda
<[Raiden]> )
<phiscribe> yoda are you being entering the room?
<phiscribe> where in kubuntu might i tweak the ibus settings
<tomas__> I keep getting this error when running sudo apt-get install: "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" even though there's 40GB+ left on the drive
<cher> tomas__: Can you create a bunch of small files on the drive?
<cher> tomas__: Maybe the fs ran out of inodes.
<tomas__> Example command? I can create new blank text files in Dolphin and save files from Firefox
<cher> Hmm. What partitions do you have for linux? (i.e. output of df command in a pastebin)
<tomas__> http://pastebin.com/d9JVkQBA
<tomas__> Ah, boot partition is 100% used.... why?
<Githzerai> tomas__: it's too small
<Githzerai> kernel images are there
<tomas__> How buig should it be?
<tomas__> It was fine under Gentoo
<Githzerai> depends on how many kernels do you keep
<[Raiden]> /var/cache/apt
<tomas__> I just migrated with a complete reformat so I should only have one
<Githzerai> tomas__: then you should check what remains there
<cher> Yep, maybe there's an old kernel lying around which you no longer need.
<[Raiden]> du -h /var/cache/apt/archives
<skreech_> tomas__: try sudo apt-get clean
<tomas__> http://pastebin.com/5gyrXJXh
<tomas__> skreech_:  did that.
<skreech_> tomas__: didn't clear up any space?
<tomas__> Unfortunately no
<Githzerai> he doesn0t have separate /var partition so there is enough free space
<cher> tomas__: On kubuntu 35 mb are enough for /boot for 1 kernel. However, if you install a new kernel, the old kernels still are there. Look at /boot and maybe delete old files. However, be careful.
<tomas__> Well, I'm currently in 2.6.38.8 and it seems like it wants to upgrade me to 2.6.38.11... I should be OK to delete the 2.6.38.8 files no?
<cher> Today I've changed my system from single monitor (1920x1200) to dual monitor (screen 1: 1280x1024, screen 2: 1920x1200). Now the task bar seems to have width 1920 but as screen 1 is 1280 parts of the task bar are not visible. How could I fix that?
<[Raiden]> a separate section under boot only creates unnecessary problems
<tomas__> [Raiden]:  What exactly do you mean?
<cher> Oh, and how can I stop nepomuk from starting when I log in? I couldn't find it in Autostart, .profile or .bashrc. (I hate nepomuk, and I don't know why anyone would want to use it.)
<dieterd_> Hi, what's wrong with initrd.img created by update from 10.04.2 to 10.04.3. Since then I have grub error 18. Any ideas for repair?  Grub repair and reinstall can't solve this.
<Lithos84> cher: System Settings -> Desktop Search
<Githzerai> cher: just nepomuk or nepomuk+akonsdi alltogether?
<cher> What is akonsdi?
<[Raiden]> tomas__: a separate section to boot just doesn't make sense to do if no exotic file systems  - google tranlator, my english is bad
<Githzerai> THats Akonadi, sry
<cher> Okay, then what's akonadi?
<tomas__> [Raiden]:  Interesting. That's always what I learned to do, coming from the world of Gentoo
<tomas__> But then they like things to be complicated.
<dieterd_> changed to xubuntu
<Githzerai> cher: http://community.kde.org/KDE_PIM/Akonadi
<dieterd_> exit
<Githzerai> cher: if you don't know what it is, you probably don't need it, Unless you use KDEPIM (kmail and stuff)
<[Raiden]> tomas__: as they explain the need for?
<tomas__> No, just the way they said to do it.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> tomas__: I did a separate section only 1 time watched reiserfs4. In all other cases not useful
<tomas__> [Raiden]: Thanks. Good to know
<[Raiden]> may be still need to encrypt the root fs...
<[Raiden]> I hope you understand me, I enjoyed the electronic translator :)
<tomas__> Gonna try resizing the partitions, brb
<tomas__> Holla! That worked. You guys are geniuses!
<g0rs> tomas__: was your installation succesful?
<tomas__> Yes, KPackage kit can now read it's history, etc. which was the initial problem. Except now, I have to start it in a terminal with sudo, or it complains about improper authorization (without giving me a chance in-program to authenticate)
<tomas__> Ok, next on the list, I have no sound from Adobe Flash, but all other sound apps (MPlayer, Amarok, etc.) work fine.
<Githzerai> tomas__: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<tomas__> Githzerai: Where do I get that>
<Githzerai> repoes :)
<Githzerai> it's in multiverse
<tomas__> Ok, I;m new to Ubuntu/Debian... apt-get and KPackageKit don't find it.
<Githzerai> tomas__: 11.04?
<tomas__> yes
<Githzerai> tomas__: go to software sources and enable multiverse repository
<Githzerai> sudo software-properties-kde
<tomas__> It's enabled... I think... deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty multiverse is checked
<Githzerai> hm, thats wierd
<tomas__> It's enabled under software-properties-kde
<Githzerai> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Githzerai> shows that there is a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package in multiverse
<Githzerai> Have you updated package list?
<tomas__> How do I do that exactly?
<Githzerai> fastest way: sudo apt-get update
<Githzerai> and: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<tomas__> Same thing
<Githzerai>  hm, wtf??
<Githzerai> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound/
<Githzerai> It exists in your mirror :/
<g0rs> Githzerai: what is extra sound for? i installed the norma adobe-non-free plugin
<Githzerai>  Is there a '#' in fornt of deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty multiverse?
<well_laid_lawn> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<Githzerai> g0rs: it enables flash to use pulseaudio
<toyowheelin> woah you can do that?
<g0rs> Githzerai: can we disable pulseaudio and use oss or ALSA?
<Githzerai> g0rs: yes we can, but why? :)
<g0rs> Githzerai: what is the big deal about pulse audio anyway?
<g0rs> Githzerai: why have they changed alsa or oss with pulse audio?
<toyowheelin> the description for extrasound says it is for esound and oss
<toyowheelin> :/
<Githzerai> g0rs: check PA wiki, too long for IRC
<g0rs> Githzerai: will do
<cher> Why disable pulseaudio? Because it sucks, that's why.
<cher> With alsa I had full control of my sound card. Now with pulse audio I cannot even change the volume on left separately from right.
<Githzerai> toyowheelin: PA is a successor too Esound, so Flash uses Esound code to output to PA
<g0rs> cher: exactly. it seemed like lot of features of a sound card are not enabled or visible by default
<toyowheelin> Githzerai: oh I see
<cher> Yes, and it's difficult to enable them, maybe even impossible. I've tried for 10 minutes or so and failed. I just can't find out how to gain control over my sound card again.
<Githzerai> I had nos such problems with PA
<g0rs> cher: I wanted to disable PA and switch back to ALSA or OSS
<cher> I just don't know how to disable pulse audio.
<Torch> cher: uninstall it.
<Githzerai> cher: cant you just uninstall it?
<toyowheelin> cher: in the mixer just right click the playback device and hit split channels
<cher> toyowheelin: Okay, thanks! Now the next thing I'd like to know is how I control the headphone separately.
<cher> And how to enable bass boost and such stuff.
<toyowheelin> hmm not sure about bass boost
<Githzerai> cher: for bass boost you need an eqalizer
<toyowheelin> :/
<cher> An equalizer? Erm no, it's just a flag of my sound card, and it used to be accessible in Alsa.
<toyowheelin> well if its built into the card you can simply open alsamixer in a terminal and turn it on but thats not a very clean solution
<Githzerai> is it still accesible?
<well_laid_lawn> try   alsamixer -c 0
<Githzerai> see. PA is a server that runs on top of ALSA
<cher> Well, alsamixer on a terminal doesn't work properly as long as pulse audio is running.
<Githzerai> cher hint : F6
<toyowheelin> cher: the selection of bass boost should
<toyowheelin> just the volume controls will be overridden
<toyowheelin> cher: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PulseAudioStoleMyVolumes
<toyowheelin> check that out also
<toyowheelin> may be helpful in getting PA under control
<Githzerai> toyowheelin: it basically sums to F6 :)
<cher> I'll just uninstall this pulseaudio crap. It sucks.
<Githzerai> that's your choice... and opinion ;)
<cher> That I cannot change the volume of my headphones independently of the speakers is not an opinion, it's a fact.
<cher> And that pulseaudio hides sound card features instead of making them accessible also is not an opinion but a fact.
<toyowheelin> yeah its kinda annoying
<g0rs> cher: alsamixer is accessible on terminal
<toyowheelin> g0rs: almost all settings in alsamixer get overridden by pulse
<cher> Yes, and what's the point in that if pulseaudio took control of volume control? Even in alsamixer I nolonger can change the headphone volume independently :(
<Githzerai> cher: well, I wouldn't argue on how you use it, but I for one don't have much use of all that options in my face all the time
<g0rs> toyowheelin: i could increase or decrease volume with alsamixer and the effects are immediate
<Githzerai> I set it up once and thats about it
<cher> I change the volume of my headphones regularly, not just once.
<cher> At least I'd like to.
<toyowheelin> g0rs: yes then change the pulse volume and anything you changed will be reset
<g0rs> toyowheelin: its better to disable PA.
<toyowheelin> yeah its not really a big deal for me but I can see how others might be pretty frustrated with PA
<Githzerai> What about bluetooth headphones?
<toyowheelin> what about them
<Githzerai> Well, never managet to get zhem to work with ALSA
<Githzerai> *managed
<toyowheelin> oh
<Githzerai> sry for typos
<toyowheelin> never tried it
<Githzerai> Also, there is Veromix plasmoid
<Githzerai> which is similar to Pavucontrol in Gnome
<toyowheelin> hmm I will have to try it
<Githzerai> toyowheelin: music streaming from your smartphone to your PC via bluetooth is a lot of fun :)
<toyowheelin> how do you do that
<toyowheelin> suppose your phone has to support it
<Githzerai> Pulseaudio :)
<Githzerai> It's a server, so you just set your phone to use it as a sound output.
<Githzerai> Setting up the phone is a bit tricky
<toyowheelin> yeah figured it would be
<Githzerai> but linux on N900 is just the same as any :)
<Githzerai> I'm just waiting for bluetooth tethering in Bledevil+Plasma NetworkManagement, so that I can say that KDE has everything I want....
#kubuntu 2011-10-09
<cher> Woah... on kubuntu 11.04 and AMD hardware, Compiz and Xinerama just don't work together :(
<cher> It seems the kubuntu test and configuration center is sponsored by Intel.
<cher> Which package is the engine of the KDE desktop effects?
<cher> I want to remove it to prevent myself from accidently enabling it.
<Daskreech> kwin
<Daskreech> cher: kde-window-manager
<cher> Uhm... sounds a bit essential to KDE.
<mark__> Hi there, recently Kubuntu asked me to update Adobe Flash (which I did) and now it won't work. Can someone please give me some pointers?
<mark__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest26775> Hello
<thedanyes> Hello
<thedanyes> Is there a better way to identify devices to Alsa and Jackd other that hw:1, hw:0, etc?
<thedanyes> My sound device numbers get screwed up when I plug in USB Midi controllers and other things.
<thedanyes> Maybe they can be identified by usb bus/device number, or hardware mfr/device id?
<alesan> hi! I got an update few days ago that MESSED up my setup...
<alesan> now the desktop is enclosed in a window
<alesan> and I cannot delete that window and go back to a normal desktop like it has been since KDEv0
<alesan> what can I do?
<alesan> I also have a backup, do you think the desktop settings and more in general KDE settings are in a config file I can retrieve?
<kbhtech> I need some help with g++ and cc is anyone available?
<rork> it usually helps if you just ask a question, if someone knows the answer (s)he will likely respond
<kbhtech> Well... I would but this is a lot of terminal crap I dont understand lol
<rork> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rork> then explain what you're trying to do with a link to the pastebinned terminal output ^^
<kbhtech> Alright I did, Sorry; new to IRC
<kbhtech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704762/ ... is this needed?
<rork> no problem, we all were new to this once
<kbhtech> lol
<kbhtech> what does it look like I need to do with my compiler's issue? this is a fresh install and everything. I think that an IDE that I installed crippled it but I'm unsure.
<kbhtech> Its called Anjuta.
<rork> I'm not able to help you with that, you might want to ask in a c++ designated channel ##c++ (click it or type /join ##c++), also ask your question inline and link to the terminal output
<rork> gl
<FloodBotK2> rork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> rork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kbhtech> thanks rork.
<wohnpal> hi
<wohnpal> the font in my login screen is huge after I changed to a hdmi cable to connect my pc to my monitor. How do I change the login screen font for kubuntu 11.04
<szal> aptitude tells me that flashplugin64-installer is newly obsolete..  I wonder how I should go about bringing Flash 11 to release version, since the info for flashplugin-installer shows it depending on nspluginwrapper, and I don't wanna go 32bit w/ Flash
<well_laid_lawn> !flash64 | szal
<ubottu> szal: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<szal> well_laid_lawn: the part about 64bit Flash on that page is now obsolete
<well_laid_lawn> k
<szal> hence my question
<amou> Hi
<dj> hello
<dj> anyone here
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<dj> wasup
<BluesKaj> !pm | dj
<ubottu> dj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dj> i dont have a question, im bored and looking for someone to chat with
<dj> i think everyone is asleep
<anathema_> hi guys may i ask something
<dj> yes
<anathema_> Im running 11.04 and I have no sound
<BluesKaj> dj, this isn't a chat room , it's for kubuntu support...offtopic id kubuntu-offtopic
<anathema_> Yesterday all were great. the sound worked like a charm. Now I want to full reset all sound settings
<anathema_> I removed pulseaudio, pavucontrol and alsa-base
<anathema_> and I reinstalled alsa-base only but the problem exists
<anathema_> any idea?
<BluesKaj> anathema_, alsa-base and alsa-utils ?
<anathema_> yeah
<anathema_> I have 2 sound cards one onboard and the soundblaster audigy
<anathema_> I see in Kmix settings that soundblaster is used
<BluesKaj> alsamixer settings as well ?
<anathema_> alsamixer?
<anathema_> which settings?
<BluesKaj> type alsamixer in the terminal
<anathema_> yeah
<anathema_> all the bars are ok
<anathema_> The pulseaudio and pavucontrol is importand?
<anathema_> because I can't remember if pulseaudio was installed by setup or by me
<BluesKaj> anathema_, , make sure all the relavent ctrls aren't muted , use the M key to unmute in the ctrl box , and the arrow keys to increase the volume
<anathema_> BluesKaj, before one second I typed: sudo alsa force-reload
<anathema_> and now when I type alsamixer
<anathema_> it says that is alsamixer
<anathema_> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<anathema_> :P
<anathema_> epic fail
<BluesKaj> it's not epic , it' aminor problem
<anathema_> what i must type now :p
<anathema_> is there any way to remove and purge all sound setings from my machine? and to restore the sound settings to setup default (that worked)
<BluesKaj> reboot your pc
<anathema_> ok i will reboot but i want to purge all settings
<anathema_> and packages and to reinstall again
<anathema_> but I dont know what packages to remove and setup
<BluesKaj> you don't need to purge
<anathema_> how to restore the default?
<BluesKaj> install alsa-base and alsa-utils and pulseaudio
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> pulseaudio is installed by the setup?
<Lantizia> Hey is gksu available on kubuntu?  i'm trying to write a script that when double clicked on (with +x set) in either nautilus or dolphin - it'll relaunch itself as super user mode so it can install something.
<anathema_> reboot and I will rejoin here
<anathema_> thanks BluesKaj I will rejoin
<anathema_> BluesKaj, alsamixer is not muted. Master has red color
<anathema_> and S/PIF is 0 and I can't raise it
<BluesKaj> install pulseaudio
<anathema_> I have installed
<anathema_> pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> does spdif actually have a vol ctrl
<anathema_> when I type M I hear a sound in my speakers
<anathema_> like noise :p
<BluesKaj> yes tha spdif is for your digital out to an audio device that converts to analog
<anathema_> ok
<BluesKaj> not to your spkrs
<anathema_> pulseaudio is installed
<anathema_> but no sound
<anathema_> when I type aplay -l
<anathema_> I saw many cards :P
<anathema_> 3 devices with the same name
<BluesKaj> which card shows in alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> those are the outputs and inputs
<anathema_> CA0106
<anathema_> is the audigy
<anathema_> I have and one card that is onboard
<anathema_> I went to Phonon in music category
<anathema_> it shows: CA0106 Soundblaster Analog Stereo
<anathema_> but when I click test no sound  P
<BluesKaj> in phonon , dot the test and choose whichever device in the list works
<anathema_> Phonon in Music tab: shows only the above
<anathema_> there are another 3 in the list but disabled (gray color)
<anathema_> to the speaker setup:
<anathema_> I have Analog Stereo Duplex is that corect?
<BluesKaj> dunno , depends on your card , you have to try different setings
<anathema_> hmm
<anathema_> What to do now?
<anathema_> THe sound suddendly stopped :(
<anathema_> after reboot
<anathema_> it worked like a charm and it also now works on winxp
<anathema_> in the same pc
<BluesKaj> anathema_, are you on 11.04 ?
<anathema_> yeah
<anathema_> fully updated kubuntu 11.04
<anathema_> and yesterday the sound worked
<anathema_> untill yesterday
<anathema_> :)
<BluesKaj> update again
<anathema_> nothing to update
<BluesKaj> try another reboot ..that's all i can think of
<anathema_> thanks anyway
<anathema_> i have rebooted 10000 times;P it's not windows hahaha
<anathema_> I tried many things in the speakers output settings
<kurumin> oi
<kurumin> oi
<nogz> helo
<nogz> I have a question. Why does not affect the load distribution option off ACPI & APIC in the BIOS?
<nogz> asdasd
<nogz> asdaSDAsdaD
<nogz> ASD
<szal> jfi: I now installed Flash64-final via Flash Aid (Firefox plugin)
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> is kubuntu 11.04 kinda buggy or sth?>
<phoenix_firebrd> seemawn: why?
<seemawn> i mean it crashed several times, wihthin a few days, and memtest reports mem ok
<seemawn> even the installation failed.
<phoenix_firebrd> seemawn: crashes at boot ?
<seemawn> the installation crashed on boot with a panic (so i installed ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop), then it crashed during work
<phoenix_firebrd> do you get any error messages?
<seemawn> loading akonadi -> crash. Loading a pdf-document in okular -> crash.
<seemawn> nope, the system was not usable anymore
<seemawn> perhaps there is sth in the logs, but atm it is running a hdd-test on bios
<seemawn> so I cannot check. sry
<phoenix_firebrd> seemawn: did you check for any broken packages?
<seemawn> how can I do that?
<seemawn> i mean, I did not enounter any problems during install. I mean the third-way-install
<phoenix_firebrd> seemawn: try starting any application that crash using a terminal and see if it gives any error message
<seemawn> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> seemawn: try using this command "sudo apt-get check", if you have any dependency issues run this "sudo apt-get -f install"
<wr> is there something like top, but for network IO?
<cher> Hehe I just found a bug in nethack.
<cher> Hey, where's the "move window to back" button gone in the window menu? :(
<cher> Oh I hate regression in the user interface :(
<Bulldozer> ciao qualcuno sa come ottimizzare kubuntu 11.04 per netbook
<Bulldozer> ?
<cher> Uhm, English?
<cprgmswr2> Hi]
<Linkmaster> hello
<cprgmswr2> Hi
<ronnoc> I think it's time to install Kubuntu 11.10 now, as upgrading has that bug. All reports seem to indicate the Beta is stable now. Is that everyone's general consensus?
<BlaXpirit> why not wait half a week for the official release?
<bazhang> 3 days til final
<cher> I just updated flash, and now I have no sound in flash :(
<bazhang> updated how
<cher> Muon said there's a security patch. (Or was it kpackagekit?)
<bazhang> what version now
<cher> The version of flashplugin-installer now is 11.0.1.152ubuntu0.11.04.1
<bazhang> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.0.1.152ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 8 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bazhang> odd
<cher> Yesterday flash was still working fine. I upgraded to the new package half an hour ago, and now I have no sound for flash.
<cprgmswr2> kubuntu 11.10 rocks
<cher> cprgmswr2: Do you have an ATI graphics card?
<cprgmswr2> Yep
<cprgmswr2> ATI Radion HD 5670
<cher> And no problems with kubuntu 11.10 regarding amd driver?
<cprgmswr2> nope, but I have not installed the amd propriotery driver
<cher> cprgmswr2: How fast is 3D for you with the free driver?
<cprgmswr2> Its fast enough to show a rotation cube
<cprgmswr2> I have not benchmarked it though
<cher> Bah I think it's not the flash that's broken. I uninstalled pulseaudio because it sucks. But everything in the system still references pulse audio. I'll try a reboot, maybe it needs more than just one reboot to fix itself.
<cprgmswr2> glxgears renders nicely
<cprgmswr2> 57 FPS
<cprgmswr2> oops
<cprgmswr2> 296 frames per second
<cprgmswr2> is that slow?
<cher> Okay I found out why sound in flash was no longer working. I also uninstalled pulseaudio. Because KDE sound worked, I thought everything was still working.
<cher> However, uninstalling pulseaudio seems to leave the system with a trashed sound config. Neither flash nor mplayer were able to play sound.
<cher> So I installed pulseaudio again - which I don't like because imo it's crap.
<cprgmswr2> you do realize cher that kde uses pulseaudio to play sound right
<midilink> hello, what's the best way to use a midikeyboard on kde?
<cher> cprgmswr2: Well, KDE was playing sound fine without pulseaudio.
<cprgmswr2> Oh
<cprgmswr2> mabye it reverted to using alsa nativelly
<cher> Yep it did, and somehow KDE managed to but most apps did not.
<bazhang> kde?
<cprgmswr2> that sounds about right
<tyhgu> hey
<ronnoc> BlaXpirit: I'm impatient! :)
<ronnoc> Just for the (public) record, every flash issue I ever had went away since installing Flash-Aid Firefox plug-in. I wouldn't install a system without it.
<csucsu734> jó napot .))))
<yoga> I do sudo apt-get upgrade, I get this error messages
<yoga> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda5
<yoga> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<yoga> I am on 11.11
<yoga> Any idea?
<DaemonFC> it's a bug that seems to come up sometimes
<DaemonFC> if your drives aren't encrypted you can just ignore it or remove cryptosetup to make it shut up
<yoga> DaemonFC: Thanks.
<yoga> after apt-get upgrade I got no sound!
<yoga> How do I trouble shoot sound?
<cher> Is there something like uloop for linux?
<cher> yoga: Where exactly do you have no sound? Everywhere or just specific applications?
<DaemonFC> yoga: you might just want to try restarting first
<yoga> cher: both youtube in chrome, and Amaork get no sound.
<cher> yoga: Do you have sound from KDE?
<DaemonFC> Pulseaudio probably messed something up
<yoga> DaemonFC: ok, I'll retstart.
<yoga> cher: sound from KDE?
<DaemonFC> or you can use pulseaudio --restart
<DaemonFC> I think that's it anyway
<cher> yoga: Yes, when you start KDE, stop KDE, dialogs popup etc., the KDE sounds - do they still work, or are they gone, too?
<BluesKaj> yoga, open sytem settings>multimedia>phonon , run the test on your devices and choose the one that works
<yoga> it says, KDE detected that one or more internal devices were removed.
<yoga> Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?
<cher> Hrmpf... why is the "Task Scheduler" in the system settings not just simply called "cron"...
<cher> yoga: Sounds like pulseaudio is gone.
<cher> yoga: Can you check if pulseaudio is still installed?
<midilink> hello, can someone help me setup my midikeyboard on kubuntu?
<yoga> cher: what command should I use to check package?
<cher> dpkg-query -W pulseaudio
<yoga> cher: its installed
<cher> yoga: Have you already tried what BluesKaj said?
<yoga> cher: I cannot, it seem the "Internal Audio Analog sterio" is not highlight.
<yoga> cher: and in the Audio Hardware setup tab, there is no "sound card"
<cher> Have you already tried rebooting?
<yoga> cher: there is ony a "Dummy Output", and when test , no sound.
<BluesKaj> yoga, alsamixer in the terminal
<yoga> cher: not yet.
<yoga> alsamixer says, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<yoga>  
<yoga> cher: BluesKaj: I'll reboot now.
<cher> Yay, that's where we're heading towards with Linux. 15 years ago, the only need for a reboot was if the kernel was to be changed. Nowadays Linux feels like Windows. *sigh*
<Daskreech> hi cher
<cher> Hi :)
<Daskreech> Got your problem sorted out with the desktopeffects?
<cher> Woah I had to completely disable them. After I attached a second monitor and configured for Xinerama, KDE kept crashing and showing totally strange effects like confusing the screens that I  had to disable desktop effects completely.
<cher> But now that desktop effects are disabled, most of the issues are gone.
<Daskreech> OK
<cher> The paradox thing about this is that I installed the proprietary AMD driver to have speedy desktop effects in the first place...
<Daskreech> :-) File a bug against both if you can
<Daskreech> or ask in #kwin they may know if it's specifically one of the effects causing the issue
 * Daskreech places bets on blur
<cher> I didn't have the time yet. I'm so busy fiiling bug reports to Oracle (Java) and Google (Android)...
<jbwiv__> anyone know what the difference between the kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-full packages are?
<Daskreech> jbwiv__: one has more dependencies
<cher> Although I prepared my desk for hunting kubuntu bugs already http://www.riedquat.de/blog/2011-09-01-03 I didn't find the time to systematically track them down yet. I think I'd rather wait for 11.10 anyway - doesn't make sense to test 11.04 now.
<Daskreech> cher: Dangerous ground there :)
<jbwiv__> Daskreech: I'd like to install kubuntu alongside Unity. Which should I choose?
<cher> Why dangerous? :)
<Daskreech> jbwiv__: kubuntu-desktop should be sufficient
<cher> yoga: Problem solved?
<Daskreech> cher: Oracle (java) and Android aren't nice playfellows right now
<cher> Well, yes. The Android API is full of quirks, and many parts of Java look like abandonware.
<yoga> cher: problem solved, I get sound in Amarok again.
<yoga> Thanks.
<cher> yoga: Yw - I didn't really do anything anyway.
<weboh> how do I switch languages in LibreOffice say as to type different language without changing the default language?
<weboh> How do I type greek in Ubuntu?
<elkng> I trying to kill Xorg its restarted, how to kill it entirely ?
<weboh> install language support. I got it
<elkng> I run kubuntu 10.10 on netbook, where is regular KDE desktop ?
<elkng> where is main menu ?
<elkng> button with "K" on it ?
<TheLastProject> elkng: System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Workspace -> Workspace Type
<Daskreech> weboh: You can change the language in KDE as well I think
<TheLastProject> Desktop = Default, Netbook = Netbook
<Daskreech> elkng: what are you trying to do?
<elkng> Daskreech: trying to use it as usual KDE, but its not regular KDE desktop, and entire environment is unusual, cant use it
<Daskreech> elkng: ah follow TheLastProject's suggestion
<cher> I'm trying to do some MIDI stuff using Rosegarden, Hydrogen and amSynth. The timing sounds very poor. (A 7 MHz Amiga 500 had more precise timing...) What might be the cause of that?
<cher> I tried modprobe snd-rtctimer but there seems to be no such kernel module.
<Daskreech> cher: what sound server are you using>?
<cher> pulseaudio?
<Daskreech> Umm Right >_>
<Daskreech> I guess Gstreamer behind that then?
<cher> Daskreech: Yes, gstreamer.
<cher> But I guess that it's not only the audio stream, but already the midi that's not in sync. I don't know for sure, though.
<Daskreech> ok
<fjgaros> hola
<fjgaros> Alguien de mallorca?
<Daskreech> Hola
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cher> Shouldn't someone from Mallorca be looking for #ubuntu-de instead? I mean, since Mallorca is one of Germanys 17 states...
<Daskreech> fjgaros: German
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> cher: Maybe :)
<Daskreech> Ask the person asking
<cher> I was only joking anyway :)
<Daskreech> fjgaros: ¿Qué estás buscando?
<Daskreech> damn
<SirLinux> anyone using psybnc ?
<Daskreech> SirLinux: Want to ask the second question?
<SirLinux> Ok Daskreech
<SirLinux> I'm using psybnc, i cant remember the password i added, now i'm into the psybnc.conf well ... there is the password but is crypted, any ideea what type of crypted is ?
<Daskreech> Probably blow encryption but I think you can change it
<SirLinux> yeah weird that cmd displayed a password but still not working
<BarkingFish> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tdignan> Is there some good disk janitor program that has a list of places it could possibly clean, like ccleaner for windows?
<tdignan> mv ./* junk worked well so far :)
<BluesKaj> tdignan, to rid your setup of left overs , unnneeded pkgs etc do, sudo apt-get autoremove
<tdignan> Nothing there :)
<BluesKaj> or the the dangerous rm -rf command . if you know what you want to get rid of that won't be removed by apt or the package manager
<Daskreech> !info filelight
<ubottu> filelight (source: kdeutils): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.6.5-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 281 kB, installed size 696 kB
<no|shutdown> ~~~
<no|shutdown> who knows how to edit packed 'images' for grub?
<BluesKaj> linux images/kernels ?
<no|shutdown> yep
<no|shutdown> i want to go into those readonly packs and edit one of them
<Snowhog> tdignan: Check out http://igurublog.wordpress.com/downloads/script-kscrubber/
<BluesKaj> highligt the kernel and use the "e" key to edit
<BluesKaj> no|shutdown,^
<no|shutdown> Blues?
<tdignan> BluesKaj: awesome
<no|shutdown> i don't understan
<no|shutdown> d
<yofel> no|shutdown: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yofel> the kernel images are built at kernel build time, initrd images are built by update-initramfs
<no|shutdown> yofel: there is a file in initrd.img-2.6.39.4 that i want to replace
<no|shutdown> yofel: that file is in /boot grub uses it as choice
<no|shutdown> yofel: but i can't extract or recompress the package, i can mount it though.
<Daskreech> tdignan: ^^^ In case you missed it
<BarkingFish> Guys - I need some help here. Not sure what's gone wrong, but this just appeared on my screen while trying to install something:
<BarkingFish> Software index is broken
<BarkingFish> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<no|shutdown> yofel: update-initramfs and then update?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: And what happened after you did that?
<BarkingFish> It's still coming up.
<yofel> no|shutdown: I'm not quite sure, I know that edits to initrd's are done by update-initramfs in ubuntu
<yofel> you can probably read /usr/sbin/update-initramfs how it updates them
<BarkingFish> i'm trying to install a .deb called Pencil - it's a free equivalent to flash
<no|shutdown> yofel: that should be enough information then, thanks for point me in the right direction :
<no|shutdown> :]
<tdignan> Oh, sorry, mean't Snowhog
<tdignan> meant*
<yofel> BarkingFish: try running what it said... or does it still happen?
<BarkingFish> i just tried from the konsole and got another error, it's odd because I've not altered the list of sources at all
<BarkingFish> E: Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<BarkingFish> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<BarkingFish> I've not altered that file at all.
<yofel> can you look up what line 59 is? (if there is on line 59 look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* )
<yofel> s/on/no/
<yofel> added a PPA?
<BarkingFish> Line 59, according to KATE is: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main
<Daskreech> Is there a line above that?
<Daskreech> or better below that?
<BarkingFish> There are several below, all pointing to the dutch archive, which is odd... I don't use the nl archive :)
<BarkingFish> I'll have them all out of the source list
<Daskreech> comment them out
 * BluesKaj wonders about some deb ppas and how they affect apt/sources
<yofel> haven't seen add-apt-repository break anything there yet, only manual edits usually go wrong
<BarkingFish> yofel, I've never accessed the NL pools for anything - I wouldn't, since I'm in the UK and Kent is only about 90 miles from here
<yofel> leaves us wondering how they got in there...
<BarkingFish> your guess is as good as mine right now
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, what's pencil ?
<BarkingFish> It's basically a free equivalent to flash, you can do animation and stuff in it
<BluesKaj> !pencil
<BarkingFish> I now have another problem. Having fixed the sources list, kpackagekit is now refusing to install anything, saying it failed to obtain authentication.  I bet polkit has gone down
<BarkingFish> !info pencil natty
<ubottu> pencil (source: pencil): animation/drawing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4b-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 478 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<BluesKaj> Pencil lets you create traditional hand-drawn animations (cartoons) using both bitmap and vector graphics.
<BluesKaj> quote fro synaptic ^
<BluesKaj> hmm, doesn't mention it's a substitute for flash tho
<BarkingFish> Right. I know what's wrong now. Polkit-1 has gone and done a segmentation fault.  I don't know how to restart it, or if I have to reboot.
<gomiboy> afaik the only flash substitute is lightspark
<BarkingFish> gomiboy, Well I'll go install it, assuming I can get anything to actually let me in to do it :)
<BluesKaj> BBL ..dinner
<gomiboy> BarkingFish: open a terminal and use apt-get, no polkit involved
<kvv> test
<tomas__> I am still not able to get sound from Flash 11. Anyone ever figured this one out before?
#kubuntu 2012-10-01
<fuhrer_> help me
<monkeyjuice> dont know what you need fuhrer_
<justin___> When installing a *.deb package, I navagate to the folder where it's located and do a sudo apt-get?
<Dreadtower> Just run  it. It knows how to  unpack things
<Dreadtower> So, the following will install package tomatoes
<Dreadtower> [It doesn;t exist]
<Dreadtower> sudo apt-get install tomatoes
<Dreadtower> From anywhere
<Dreadtower> Also try 'man apt-get' for the manual page
<justin___> thanks
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> with firefox 15.0.0.1 and kde, i cant open menus on firefox
<Schrodinger`Cat> i have no problem with others gtk applications
<foormea> hi. i see the zoom in/out keyboard shortcuts seem not to work anymore on yakuake 2.9.8. am i stupid and not finding the option to re-enable the ctrl-alt-+/- in the options or has it just disappeared?
<brohan> Hi there
<lordievader> Good morning
<Solak> Hello.
<lordievader> Hey Solak, how are you?
 * Solak is enjoying the new computer with kubuntu :-)
<Solak> it's different from an upgraded 12.04 though... I can't find how to 'restore' some old settings :/
<Solak> i.e. in the previous config I had a folder with often used applications which was visible on the Desktop, but when I copy it and select 'folderview' nothing happens.
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<planet> what version am i usgin?
<planet> i need to know that
<susundbe1g> of what?
<susundbe1g> version of what program i mean
<planet> of kubuntu
<susundbe1g> i usually just do 'cat /etc/issue' but i guess there is more sophisticated way also
<planet> what is the uh
<planet> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<planet> the code name
<susundbe1g> i think you can find out that with google
<tsimpson> that's precise
<planet> why the hell are all the windwos tiling automatically
<avihay> Schrodinger`Cat: close firefox, open firefox, fixed
<inetkiller> ?
<inetkiller> somebody here/
<Smurphy> .oO(only zombies ...)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<chumma> start up disk creator not detecting cd. i am on ubuntu 11.10 i want to create a 12.04 live cd
<chumma> it detects iso
<skreech_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey skreech_
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<em> In Konsole there is a setting for 'smooth fonts'. It is a checkbox. I am wondering, what is the use case where you would not want smooth fonts?
<BluesKaj> em the best setting for readable fonts IME is the dpi setting in system settings>application appearance>fonts, force fonts dpi and enable antialiasing
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Brustofski-Fan> ? installed ubuntu 12.10 unity... how do i do a purekde
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Pici> they're gone.
<BluesKaj> yup , but I was curious if the factoid was there
<analex> Good Morning everyone....
<analex> anyone here knows how to get Visuall C++ to work on Linux? and also Microsoft SQL Server?
<lordievader> analex: Run Windows in a VM?
<analex> VM? Like WINE?/
<lordievader> analex: No a VM like Virtualbox.
<lordievader> analex: Or it might work in Wine.
<analex> gonna try that.. hope it works....
<lordievader> analex: Did Wine work? Might be an easier solution.
<analex> gonna try the wine now..... didn't try running windows in it.... was only trying to run software in it.
<skreech_> lordievader: #winehq would probably know buti'd bet SQL Server is undocumented enough to not work
<skreech_> actually #Mono might be a good place to start
<lordievader> analex: I didn't mean running Windows in Wine... Just the programs..
<analex> well, the visual C++ not working in it so far... installed like more than one versions.
<lordievader> analex: Hmm, thought so. I guess you got to choose between running a VM or a dual-boot.
<lordievader> analex: Unless there is a linux alternative for it all.
<skreech_> monodevelop
<skreech_> or Kdevelop of course
<analex> wanted to avoid a dualboot
<skreech_> analex: VM ?
<analex> Virtual Machine
<analex> MonoDevelop is for C# need to do C++. Have class work to do....
<skreech_> analex: For Microsoft SQl
<skreech_> ?
<skreech_> Or just an SQL database?
<skreech_> Cause Kdevelop and anynumber of SQL databases is pretty easy to come by
<analex> Have SQL Database to do and also C++
<skreech_> I think install kdevelop and dropping by in #kde-devel might be instructive
<rapidsp> why ktorrent does not start torrent after his start?
<rapidsp> im starting torrents manually
<spook_> hello
<rapidsp> hi
<spook_> i'm new to kubuntu and now i'm facing some problems
<rapidsp> i updated to 4.9.1 and clean kde home
<spook_> problem is i can't upgrade
<rapidsp> spook_: whats kind of upgrade?
<spook_> apt-get update work fines
<spook_> apt-get upgrade doesn't work
<rapidsp> what it sayd?
<BluesKaj> spook_, you've obviously upgraded to the latest , but you may need to enable canonical and independent repositories in your package manager , for other software
<spook_> so, how can i enable those repositories
<spook_> please see my errors, http://paste.pro/5159226
<rapidsp> may be local server is not up to date
<rapidsp> try use main server
<BluesKaj> spook_, run , sudo dpkg --configure -a;sudo apt-get -f install
<spook_> ok
<spook_> i got these, http://paste.pro/5159228
<brohan> anyone here?
<brohan> I have some questions about video and upgrade issues
<spook_> this one, http://paste.pro/5159230
<BluesKaj> spook_, you need to install the kde backports repository
<BluesKaj> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<spook_> ok, thanks, i'm trying
<BluesKaj> then you have to run sudo dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> brohan , what is your question ?
<bazhang> he's gone
<BluesKaj> he's still on the server
<bazhang> not on this channel though
<BluesKaj> maybe the highlighter will work , if it's setup
<brohan> hello
<BluesKaj> ok brohan , what's the issue with your graohics?
<brohan> First, I downloaded Kubuntu 12.10 beta 1 created an iso thumbdrive and booted from it
<brohan> all went well
<brohan> I installed from thumbdrive
<brohan> all went well
<brohan> I transfered my files from backup, all was well
<brohan> I did the recommended upgrade
<brohan> When I logged in, the login screen was fine however then no systray, no launcher, right click didn't work, nothing worked
<BluesKaj> to the graphics card in additional drivers ?
<brohan> A little more expl;anation
<brohan> I had win 7 on the first partition
<brohan> Just now I used gparted to erase that partition, so now the only O/S on my system is Kubuntu. I am reinstalling from the thumbdrive as we speak
<BluesKaj> did you upgrade the graphics drivers in addtional drivers?
<brohan> I must have
<brohan> So with this new fresh install I will NOT upgrade anything until I know what not to upgrade
<BluesKaj> which graphics card?
<brohan> I should know but I don't
<brohan> I want to say amd x1400
<BluesKaj> lspci |grep VGA
<brohan> I will do that once I get the install done which should be in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> ok
<brohan> I am doing this on my laptop, talking to you on an old desktop
<brohan> Thank you for your help!
<BluesKaj> brohan, are you installing 12.10 ?
<brohan> yes
<brohan> beta 1 as that was available wheni downloaded the iso
<slevsk> всем привет :)
<bazhang> !ru | slevsk
<ubottu> slevsk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<slevsk> ok
<slevsk> thx
<brohan> Right now it is 90% done and downloading packages
<BluesKaj> then brohan by rights we should discuss this in #ubuntu+1
<brohan> I can go there
<BluesKaj> yes , I see you there :)
<spook_> i've tried to install the backports,
<spook_> i failed
<spook_> :(
<spook_> i've changed the software center server to MAin server
<spook_> and now, this one came out, http://paste.pro/5159233
<spook_> my bad
<rapidsp> spanner: you're running another apt app
<rapidsp> may be synaptic or its GUI settings
<rapidsp> sorry... spook_ gone
<GirlyGirl> I want to completely remove ubuntu-desktop packages on Kubuntu 12.10, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !purekde | GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> or did you already look there and reject the suggestions , GirlyGirl?
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Already rejected as that is for 12.04
<BluesKaj> well, that's understandable since 12.10 is still in Beta
<BluesKaj> reinstall kubuntu to / if you have one
<Scunizi> For some reason Gimp will no longer load.  Trying from CLI I get the following warning.. How do I fix this? (gimp:23331): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.30.0/./glib/goption.c:2168: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<jacobw> i'm using 12.04, i've just installed the amarok mp3 plugins and using the qtapt helper thing, amarok is crashing while transistioning between songs
<jacobw> is this a known issue?
 * jacobw remembers rock stable 1.4 ..
<Peace-> jacobw: mmm bad stuff
<dmatt> if i want to install fglrx, what should I use in 12.10? jockey doesn't suggest anything and i Heard it is being deprecated
<lordievader> dmatt: I'd say use the installer from amd.com
<dmatt> lordievader: i can try that but this does not sound like official supported way
<lordievader> dmatt: It probably isn't, no. However I'm not sure about the support of a beta version of Kubuntu either. Try the #ubuntu+1 channel, that is for beta versions, not this one.
<dmatt> I already suffered a lot when i upgraded with fglrx enabled and it was not released for Quantal
<dmatt> lordievader: I actually asked there before but no response
<BluesKaj> dmatt, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> dmatt: That could be but in here 12.10 is not (yet) supported. So I think the only thing you can do is wait.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Already said so ;)
<BluesKaj> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dmatt> BluesKaj: i first tried there and only after no aswer was given I went to this channel
<BluesKaj> but there are some issues with ati graphics on 12.10 , hence the reluctance to answer since there doesn't seem to be many answers
<BluesKaj> dmatt,^
<BluesKaj> sorry lordievader , didn't notice your post
<dmatt> BluesKaj: it is test install and I want to test beta release and report bugs if found
<BluesKaj> which card is it, dmatt?
<dmatt> BluesKaj: ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<lordievader> BluesKaj, dmatt: Shouldn't this continue in #ubuntu+1 you are both in there, I believe.
<dmatt> lordievader: OK
<BluesKaj> lordievader, problem is with 12.04 and 12.10 , and the issue is basically the same with ati nowadays
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Hmm, allright.
<analex> finally getting oracle  virtualbox to work...
<lordievader> analex: What kind of troubles did you have with it?
<thechef> I have many problems with the Package Managent tools in KDE. Once I had Muon remove kubuntu-desktop and muon, QApt is marking dependencies as manually installed. How can I recover from such faults? How can I mark all packages as automatically installed, except those who are manually installed after a default install
<ovidiu-florin> hello, where are the icons stored for the /usr/shared/applications/*.desktop files?
<GH0> Could someone assist me in setting up logwatch? I had it working at one point, eventually it just stopped, so I removed the packages (logwatch and postfix) and purged the conf files and set it up again following the instructions from the Ubuntu site and editing the logwatch conf file to send it to my e-mail. But i am getting this: http://pastebin.com/dtUwKf3F
<thechef> I can then probe apt-get autoremove and will see which functionality I still need and then mark them manually again
<thechef> ovidiu-florin: some are here: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<mocha> why
<ovidiu-florin> thechef: and if the application is installed in home?
<thechef> ovidiu-florin: then the .desktop file won't be in /usr/share/applications
<thechef> ovidiu-florin: maybe it helps to open the desktop-file with kate
<ovidiu-florin> I know that, I want to find the icon mentioned in /home/username/app/app.desktop
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, I meant /home/username/.local/share/applications/app.desktop
<thechef> ovidiu-florin: what does kate say?
<ovidiu-florin> I-ve solved it, they were in ~/.local/share/icons/hicolor/........
<ovidiu-florin> in my app.desktop file the filename of the icon was wrong, and I needed the actual filename
<neotom> hello
<neotom> i am wondering about how to add other widget platforms to plasma such as google gadgets
<artao> L3top: you around?
<artao> apparently not
<artao> any xrandr gurus about? esp. in connection with NVidia graphics cards?
<artao> plz
<artao> GAHHH
<artao> WTF!!!
<artao> Linux (Kubuntu 12.04) is seeing both monitors as ONE big wide screen. not as two monitors. ... i KNOW i set it up as two seperate x-screens .. under the NVidia setting panel
<artao> and then i restarted X
<artao> i CAN NOT have one big wide screen .. my two monitors don't support the same refresh rates
<artao> i MUST have two seperate displays
<artao> ABSOLUTELY must
<artao> this channel is amazingly dead for having so many people logged into it
<artao> :\
<dmatt> artao: dou you use nvidia driver or noveau?
<artao> nvidia
<artao> hold on. gotta reboot again
<artao> just made an x-server change
<artao> brb
<dmatt> so you need to set it in nvidia, not in xrandr
<artao> GAAHHHHHH ARRRRRHHHHHGGGGGGGG
 * artao screams and punches babies
<artao> GAHHH
<artao> the fricken NVidia control panel keep fricken reverting to "TwinView" instead of "seperate x-screen for each monitor"
<artao> GAHHHHHH
<artao> WTF
<FloodBotK1> artao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<artao> STFU FloodBotK1
<artao> boy this is pissing me RIGHT off
<GH0> artao, calm down, you aren't going to get any help yelling.
<GH0> Or yeah... that
<artao> um... did i just get kicked for some reason? what did i do?
<IdleOne> artao: please calm down, don't swear and read the link ubottu sent you so you know what is expected and acceptable behaviour in this channel.
<artao> why does linux have such a hard time with multiple monitors??
<artao> when did I swear?
<brohan> I need some serious install with backup restore help, anyone game?
<artao> the 'P' word? seriously? that's considered "swearing" here? >.> fine whatever
<GH0> "stfu FloodBotK1"
<artao> and "calm down" ... ... right ... for something SO simple and irritating .. I've re-set the NVidiia control panel like 4 times now .. every time it comes back as a single screen x-session
<GH0> Did you read what dmatt sent to you?
<artao> i must've been mid-reboot .. i see no links from dmatt
<artao> my previous video card, an ATI, worked FINE with multi-screen ... why is NVidia having such a hard time retaining my settings?
<brohan> I tried 12.10 live CD, worked great, I then installed it over my 12.04. All was well, restored my backup, and rebooted, I could log in, but that was it, no tray, no mouse right click menu etc.
<GH0> <dmatt> so you need to set it in nvidia, not in xrandr
<artao> yeah
<artao> i have been
<brohan> I did a format, an install of 12.10, and upgradated it, everything is fine. I want to restors my home dir that I backed up from 12.04. How do I do it so it doesn't mess up my desktop/graphics?
<artao> however, xrandr doesn't seem to think my primary monitor is capable of 75hz .. whereas the NVidia display panel says it is .. yet when I set the NVidia panel to 75hz then chck xrandr on CLI.. it reports a refresh of 51hz
<artao> no good at all ... i have NO IDEA what refresh I'm acutally running at ... altho the way the monitor sometimes makes my eyes glaze over leads me to believe it's ACTUALLY running at the xrandr stated 51hz and NOT 75hz like I set it in the NVidia control panel
<dmatt> artao: check in monitor OSD menu, sometimes there is also freqvency stated
<artao> the what? OSD menu? what's that and where?
<dmatt> on monitor there are few buttons, one of them should be menu
<artao> umm
<dmatt> so go through options and look for info or something similar
<artao> well, looks like the monitor is reporting 75hz
<artao> sothat's good i guess
<dmatt> so thats the right number
<artao> so that's working ... next up is getting the system to see each monitor as a seperate x-display
<dmatt> I believe this has to be done by nvidia configurtation tool
<artao> i need to be able to apply different gamma and color correction to each monitor individually ... not possible with one x-screen
<artao> i've set it to seperate x-screens like 4 times now ...every time i restart, it comes back up as one x-screen
<dmatt> even though I am not sure, I had only AMD always
<artao> i have in the past .. i went NVidia for teh CUDA for GPGPU stuff
<dmatt> hm, my colleague too - and he never used it really
<artao> i do. it's made a previously hour-long render take less than 10 minutes =D
<dmatt> ok, so did you use sudo nvidia-settings?
<artao> um. wow. didn't even occur to me.
<artao> restarting again after doing that
<rahiym> has anyone else tried installing Nvidia drivers and wound up with resolution smaller than 800 x 600?
<brohan> I installed 12.10, and did an update, now I can't find the Muon software manager
<brohan> what is the command line to install muon suite?
<dmatt> brohan: ALT-F2 muon does not work?
<brohan> NO
<brohan> I just did a fresh install on 12.10
<brohan> updated it
<brohan> and now I go into the KDE menu, or alt-f2 and type muon
<brohan> nada
<brohan> Not the package manager, the software center of the update manager
<dmatt> brohan: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install muon
<dmatt> ehm, not &, use &&
<artao> hm
<brohan> thank you dmatt
<brohan> odd don't you think?
<brohan> I used it to udate\
<artao> okay. seems i needed to save the settings to my xorg.conf ... now it's seeing two seperate x-screens ... but I can't seem to put anything on the 2nd monitor ... i try to drag windows onto it, and they just stop at the edge of monitor 1
<brohan> update
<dmatt> artao: thats how to separate X screen should work
<artao> this is really really really really irritating ... VERY glad to read that Ubuntu is finally going to address the ridiculosity of multi-monitors under linux ... too late for me tho. i need it to work nao!
<artao> dmatt, I heartily disagree
<artao> the behaviour i expect and desire is two seperate screens which i can use interchangably
<dmatt> well, maybe this helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972628
<artao> thx
<artao> maybe it will. reading now. <sigh>
 * artao shakes his head
<brohan> dmatt, running that line only installed muon package manager, not the software manager or update
<brohan> dmatt although in the package manager is shows that the update manager, looks like there is another one muon discover
<TSK> To run apps on a second X screen you have to TELL the app to run on the second X instance.  'export DISPLAY=":0.1" && xbmc' for example is how I load up my XBMC on my second Xorg instance (on the bigscreen TV to my right).
<TSK> If you want to be able to just drag apps between the two screens then you don't want a SEPERATE X screen.  You want twinview or xinerama.
<artao> okay. what the heck is compiz and why would i want it and do i need it?
<TSK> twinview or xinerama are both modes that are much more similar to the dual monitor handling you'd find on other operating systems.
<artao> TSK, okay .. but with Twinview i can't adjust the color correction settings for each monitor individually ... at least not that i can find
<TSK> compiz is the fancy 3D desktop effects that allow compositing and transitions and other neat stuff like that.
<TSK> Compiz isn't strictly necessary, but it's nice for those who enjoy a little extra eye-candy to their desktop experience.
<artao> i .. uh ... okay .. um ... i'm pretty sure i have fancy desktop effects running .. but on CLI if i do "compiz" it tells me compiz isn't installed XD
<TSK> It's become default on most desktops because that seems to be what most folk expect from a "modern" desktop.
<dmatt> brohan: sudo apt-get install muon-updater muon-installer update-manager-kde libmuonprivate1 muon-notifier libdebconf-kde0
<TSK> artao: Well, compiz isn't the ONLY way to get fancy effects.  There's also KDE's kwin, and clutter, and a couple few others if I remember rightly.  :)
<artao> so i switch back to Twinview ... how do I adjust the color settings of each monitor individually then
<TSK> artao: According to what I read at http://askubuntu.com/questions/79117/whats-the-best-alternative-to-twinview-so-i-can-calibrate-both-my-monitors-inde apparently you want Xinerama rather than Twinview if you must calibrate seperate monitors differently from one another.
<artao> orly?
<artao> um .. kay
<artao> BOY this is overly confusing XD
<dmatt> artao: maybe you could set calibration directly on monitor (through the menu)
<TSK> artao: No more "overly confusing" than any OTHER operating system would be were you not already familir with it.  ;)
<artao> nope. not possible. monitor 2 is old and even at max brightness it's still too dark .. i need to up the gamma for it .. AND do a semi-proper color calibration
<artao> TSK well .. win 7 just did it right without me doing anything for example :\
<TSK> I used to find Windows "overly confusing" when I was first getting used to it.  These days, they're all pretty much the same to me.  Just tools for getting stuff done.  :)
<artao> and i suppose Twinview is really the behaviour most people want and expect .. my need for seperate calibration configs is beyond the norm. i admit and accept that.
<dmatt> brohan: or alternatively, just install kubuntu-desktop and ypou should get back everything missing from standard install
<TSK> artao: Win 7 does admittedly simplify some tasks (such as dual monitor setup) to the point of being automatic or nearly so.  On the other hand there are SOME things that Win7 overly complicates, too.  All operating systems have their strengths and weaknesses.  :)
<artao> true. but it's pretty common knowledge that linux + dual monitors ... needs work, shall we say
<TSK> One example of a strength of Ubuntu, and Linux in general that I enjoy is TRUE plug-n-play.  I plug in hardware and 99% of the time it "just works".  No driver installation or anything.  :)
<TSK> I do the same on Mac at work, too.
<artao> LOL again, i have issues with that .. i can't hot-plug my Wacom tablet for instance
<artao> not that i really need to
<TSK> On Win7, that'd require a CD or DVD with drivers 90% of the time.  :)
<TSK> And often a reboot, too.  :)
<artao> nah. win 7 just looks it up online
<artao> =]
<artao> windows .. "you've pressed a key, I need to reboot" LOLOLZ
<TSK> ROFL
<dmatt> artao: i just setup my dual monitors in amdcccle once and it works
<artao> amdcccle??? XD
<dmatt> artao: that amd setup thing, name might be different, i am on test boot now
<TSK> In my case, SEPERATE x screens are actually what I WANT for MY needs.  I only run certain apps on the other monitor and never have a need to move them back and forth, so I just set their icon or menu entry so it launches on the second screen ALWAYS.  :)
<TSK> Xinerama or Twinview are the behavior MOST folk would be expecting tho.
<artao> fair nuf. won't work for my needs. i need to drag windows back and forth regularly ... also drag-n-drop files between monitors
<artao> reading that thread re: xinerama
<TSK> Yar.  Xinerama for you.  Twinview for most folk.  :)
<artao> i thought xinerama was a media player XD
<TSK> Xine
<TSK> Yer thinkin' of...  :)
<TSK> And it's actually a pretty decent media player, too.  :)
<artao> AH! of course
<TSK> Simple, but plays a TON of formats, like VLC does.  :)
<artao> okay. restarting X with xinerama
<artao> brb
<TSK> Hopefully that xinerama'll get 'em goin' with what they need...
<TSK> WB, artao
<TSK> Luck?  :)
<artao> nope
<artao> still can't adjust gamma/color seperately
<artao> actually .. i make adjustments now and it only affects my primary monitor ... there ARE no options for the secondary XD
<TSK> Strange
<TSK> Lemme go look at my nvidia-settings and xrandr
<artao> and it breaks compositing
<TSK> Well, bugger, that's no fun.
<artao> restarting again. back to regular Twinview
<TSK> Alrighty
<artao> crap. i'm still not getting the "desktop flip" effect now ... it WAS working before i tried xinerama XD
<artao> <sigh>
<SIR_Taco_> http://www.progdan.cz/2012/09/display-management-in-kde/
<artao> and now monitor 2 looks washed out
<artao> yeah, i've read that they're "working on it" SIR_Taco_ =]
<artao> i anxiously await it being fully fixed
<dmatt> anybody using two panels? I want to put application launchers on second panel, but it is always added only to first one
<artao> i use two panels
<artao> left side is all launchers, bottom is taskbar and open windows
<dmatt> (actually I solved it just as I finished the question :) - but how do you do it?
<artao> i add launchers to my launcher panel just by "editing" it to do so. they always go to the panel i'm editing
<dmatt> I have the same setup with launchers on left with autohide
<artao> wait. no. ... how did i do that agaiN XD
<artao> hmm
<dmatt> what do tou mean by "editing"?
<artao> unlock widgets, then the "Panel Tool Box" button
<dmatt> I know two ways how to achieve it, the better one just occured to me when I put the question here
<TSK> Yep.  I do the same.  The panel toolbox at the end of the panel.
<dmatt> but i am still curious how you did it, may be it's even better
<artao> how do YOU do it? ... i've tried simple drag-n-drop and that didn't work
<dmatt> TSK: but how do you add application launcher?
<TSK> I use one panel for launchers and such, and the other panel for informational type widgets.
<artao> dmatt: add widget>application launcher
<artao> requires hand-editing the launcher tho :\
<artao> restarting again ... trying to get compositing back <sigh>
<TSK> dmatt: Same as artao does it.  When you "unlock widgets" (from the right click menu) each toolbar gets a butten at the end of it.  You click that button to activate that bar's edit mode.
<TSK> artao: I'm just reading some further pages about dual monitor separate color calibration. Since I've never really needed to do it, it's new to me.  :)
<dmatt> ah I see, never found that particul;ar widget, namers are localised and I must have missed it
<artao> grrr
<dmatt> but I think I found better way
<artao> okay. back down to single monitor, trying to get compositing back ... the desktop effects system config panel is tellimg me "Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available"
<artao> how do i get them back? XD
<artao> D'OH
<artao> TSK, calibration is kinda a PITA .. but very important for graphics work
<artao> and i'm only doing it software .. i can't afford a hardware calibrator
<TSK> artao: Maybe move your xorg.conf out of the way and try to create a fresh one with nvidia-settings ?
<artao> hmm
<dmatt> in KMenu(or is it Krunner) - simply that "K" icon when you right-click application, you can send it to panel... but you need to add K button to panel where you want to add launchers
<dmatt> then remove "K" and done
<TSK> artao: I have littlecms or tinycms or something like that installed, but I've never yet messed with it because the only graphics work I do is in GIMP, Inkscape, and Blender, but never yet had complaints about nor issues with my colors yet.
<TSK> dmatt: krunner is the thing that pops up when you alt-f2 I believe.  So kmenu must be it.  :)
<artao> my two monitors display colors quite differently ... one is a CRT and the other an LCD
<artao> the CRT is too blue and washed out
<artao> it's old ... but i can't afford a new monitor
<brohan> then make a clrctd out of them combined
<brohan> sorry, bad attempt a humor
<TSK> artao: Ah.  Mine is a flat-panel HDTV
<artao> AHA!! :: Section "Extensions" >> Option >> "Composite" "Disable"
<TSK> dmatt: I don't actually need to add a kmenu to any panel except the one where I want to leave it at permanently.  :)
<artao> in xorg.conf
<TSK> artao: AhHA
<TSK> That'd do it
<artao> do i just comment that out (i.e. with # .. right?) or change it to "Enable" or what?
<TSK> I'd just change it to "Enable"
<TSK> Or perhaps "True"
<artao> i don't know either
<TSK> I'd try "Enable" first tho.
<artao> also, hand-editing xorg.conf is rather frowned upon, no?
<dmatt> TSK: I believe its faster to right click on applications and the remove kmenu from that panel than manually edit all launchers
<TSK> artao: Depends on how comfortable you are with hand editing config files.  ;)
<TSK> It's frowned upon to suggest it to folk who are utterly new to the concept tho, I'm fairly sure, as it scares a lotta folk silly.  ;)
<TSK> dmatt: I don't manually edit all launchers.  Only the launcher I wanna add a widget to.
<TSK> Only the PANEL I wanna add a widget to, that is.
<artao> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand restartagain
<TSK> artao: Hehehe...  The restarts are just to make sure Windows users feel at home here.  ;)
<artao> yay. compositing back. changed it to "Enable" just so you know TSK =]
<artao> is there no way to restart x server from CLI ??
<TSK> Honestly tho, the ONLY time I reboot my machine or restart my xorg is for xorg.conf changes, or kernel upgrades.  :)
<dmatt> TSK: I am not sure I understand you correctly - I added 10 applications launchers( or shortcuts) to second panel. I believe if I added each as a generic launcher widget, I would have to edit them all to point to different applications
<TSK> artao: Aye, there is indeed.
<TSK> artao: You restart your display manager (kdm on Kubuntu).  "service kdm restart"
<TSK> (or "sudo service kdm restart" actually)
<artao> orly?
<TSK> Since kdm is a root run service.
<TSK> ROFL!  He must have tested the theory.  ;)
<artao> sure nuf ... pretty much the same as logging out and back in it seems
<TSK> Welcome back, artao.  I guess you tested the sudo service kdm restart command, eh?  :)
<artao> had to log in via CLI then do a startx to get kde back up
<TSK> artao: startx?  Should be able to just "sudo service kdm start"
<TSK> start if it's not running yet, restart if it's running, but you've changed config settings.
<artao> ah. oops.
<artao> seeing how many settings changes I've made recently, I'm gonna do a full reboot now
<artao> =]
<TSK> dmatt: So you mean individual launchers for individual apps then?  I usually just drag those directly out of my kmenu on to the desktop, or onto one of my panels.
<TSK> artao: Should not be necessary.  :)
<TSK> If all the changes were in xorg.conf, restarting xorg should be more'n enough.  :)
<artao> perhaps. it's the windows user in me i guess. still gonna do it. :P
<TSK> Heheheh
<dmatt> TSK: so that's the right approach, just drag from menu
<dmatt> TSK: because dragging from menu to menu dose not work correctly
<TSK> dmatt: That's what I've always done.  The "right approach" I'd guess is the one that works best for YOU.  ;)
<TSK> dmatt: Dragging from menu to menu I've never had a need to try, but dragging from the menu out to the desktop or to a panel or even into the quick launch widget?  Works for me.  :)
<dmatt> TSK: i did it easy in past, but I forgot how and couldn't find easy way now
<dmatt> TSK: I cannot drag to other panel, once it touches desktop, it just plainly refuses to go to other panel
<artao> well. that's working now at least.
<artao> leave well enuf alone.
<TSK> artao: Don't feel bad about the urge to reboot.  I did a metric TONNE of Windows habits for months while getting comfortable with Linux.  I remember formatting and reinstalling a few dozen times before I really felt comfortable just fixing things the "right way".  ;)
<artao> up the gamma so both screens are too brite, then use the monitor adjustments to bring it back down I guess ... ... and just tweak monitor 2's color temp settings (bad ) until it matches monitor 1
<TSK> Funny thing is, now I fix WINDOWS machines for friends by booting up my Live Kubuntu or other Linux CD/DVD/USB and working in an environment I feel comfortable in.  :)
 * TSK has been on Linux now for a decade and prefers his tweaked to perfection desktop to all other working environments.  :)
<TSK> artao: I did find this page http://coderazzi.net/howto/kubuntu/gamma.html which may be of some help in your case perhaps?
<artao> well. there we go..... don't think i'm gonna get much better than this without creating a monitor profile .. which i can't do right now
<artao> close enuf for hand grenades i spose
<artao> altho i'm getting nasty pincushioning on monitor 2 now
<artao> hmm
<TSK> artao: Every time I've come across an issue like this that requires extended research and experimenting I thank my lucky stars that I only ever have to fix this kinda thing ONCE and then add it to my git repository of custom config files so it STAYS fixed.  ;)
<artao> ... until you rebuild, and by then have COMPLETELY forgotten how you did "it" in the first place LOL
<TSK> artao: That's why I commit the custom config file to a source control repository on my netbook.  When/if I ever rebuild (which I have not yet had to do in ages now) I will simply dump all my custom configs back into /etc and be done with it.  :)
<artao> i guess i'm just happy to finally have my dual-monitors back ... had to bufy a DVI>VGA converter ... kept neglecting to do so, for like 3 months now LOL
 * artao smacks himself
<TSK> I also make bookmarks and scrapbook (a super-useful Firefox extension) captures of webpages that are TOO useful.  :)
<artao> me too
<TSK> artao: Maybe useful information here -> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/dual-head-twin-view-separate-x-window-things-you-can-do-with-multi-displays-606592/ too
<TSK> (I'm still researching this for ya.)  ;)
<artao> kul thnx
<artao> you can stop now tho =]
<artao> i'm done with this for the day. bewfore i getz a headache -[
<artao> =] rather
<TSK> artao: Hehehe...  Just bookmark 'em for later.  Ye'll get bored and wanna dink around with it another day I assure you.  ;)
<artao> indeed. apparently i need to peruse NVidia's forums as well
<TSK> artao: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/Twin_View and http://www.wsanders.net/index.php?entry=entry120415-115150 and http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/MultiMonitorDesktop and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors may also be entertaining reading on a particularly bored day.  ;)
<artao> whoa
<artao> =S
<TSK> artao: That ought to be enough links to lead you to a solution sooner or later.  ;)
<TSK> artao: Now that you've got me wondering about it tho I'ma prolly play with it myself this coming weekend, too.  :)
<artao> fair nuf
<TSK> Right now I only use the second (bigger) screen for XBMC and gaming, but it'd be nice to use it sometimes for Blender 'n stuff like that, too.
<artao> yeah. i like having blender on my primary screen and Krita (or GIMP , but only if absolutely neccessary these days) on the 2nd screen
<artao> and/or file browsers and/or text or CLI on the 2nd screen
<artao> display 1 is full screen apps, display 2 is all other windows
<artao> =]
<artao> or, having blender workspace on display 1, and render view on display 2
<artao> thus they need to be as close in color as possible
<TSK> artao: Oooo, nice idea
<TSK> I think I'ma put my render display on the big screen where it'd look utterly sweet.  :)
<artao> =]
<artao> s'why blender made it so it can have multiple windows at once. split out any display frame to a new window.
<artao> it's also nice to have full-screen animation display while editing curves etc
<artao> or the full-screen video on one display while you do the video editing and/or compositing on the other screen
<artao> so many uses
<TSK> I'm so happy that the new Blender interface kept all that was GOOD about earlier versions of Blender and only improved things that NEEDED improved.  :)
<artao> full-screen paint on primary monitor, UV editor on secondary
<artao> well .. almost all that was good .... we've lost the horizontal button-bar
<artao> also lost the in-display preview render for Blender Internal
<TSK> Well, I guess I'm mainly happy they didn't break the mostly keyboard driven workflow.  :)
<artao> ya
<artao> plenty of changes tho from 2.4x
<TSK> I can get stuff done SO fast in Blender with one hand of the mouse and one on the keyboard.  :)
<artao> BUT .. full keyboard editing now, so it's moot
<artao> yep. the way it's designed to be used =]
<TSK> Yar.  Amazing to me that so many folk coming to Blender from other programs have such a problem with it.
<artao> meh
<artao> i understand it
<TSK> I came to Blender from Lightwave and Imagine (on Commodore Amiga) and it really seemed pretty simple once I got used to it.
<artao> it's geneally n00bs who've only ever used that one 3D application, and expect all others will work the same
<artao> people who've used numerous 3D apps generally have an easier transition
<TSK> The REAL problem for ME wasn't the interface.  It was getting over the fact that there was only about a BILLION different neat things I could do with Blender.  SOOOOoooo powerful.  :)
<artao> i came to blender from Lightwave, MAX 2.5, POVRay, TrueSpace, Maya
<TSK> Blender is a bit overwhelming at first until you learn to ignore what you don't need right now until you DO need it.  :)
<artao> i used Calligari on Amiga way back in like '91 or so
<artao> =]
<TSK> POVRay...  Hehehe...  I remember when that was new and folk were raving about how utterly AMAZING it was.  ;)
<TSK> Calligari was awesome, too actually
<artao> it still is pretty amazing
<artao> TrueSpace is the direct descendent of Calligari ... the company is called Calligari =]
<TSK> What's REALLY amazing is the fact that the average home user has power available to them now that rivals that of full movie/television studios, and much of it entirely cost-free or dirt-cheap.  :)
<TSK> Yay, Linux!  \o/
<artao> *POVRay is still amazing that is ... very good caustics .. slow as all getout tho
<TSK> Well...  Yay, open source, that is...  ;)
<artao> indeed! Hear Hear!
 * artao toasts to FOSS
<TSK> Caustics (and any SERIOUS raytracing calculations) WILL tend to be slow really.
<TSK> CUDA has helped a lot with some of that tho.
<artao> i JUST learned this today >> What's a billion? Well, apparently that depends if your American or European. -- In America, 10^9 is a billion. In Europe, 10^12 is a billion. So what, then, do they call 10^9?? A milliard.
<TSK> artao: Aye.  I was so shocked to discover that.  :)
<artao> insanity
<TSK> Had no idea, but I guess it shouldn't come as such a surprise.  Americans just GOTTA be different at ALL costs.  :)
<artao> well, TBF the american way makes more sense
<artao> :P
<TSK> Heck, we still use the "imperial" measurements rather than the metric system (which makes FAR more sense).
<artao> i mean .. million, milliard, billion, billiard .. etc .. C'MON!!!
<artao> i try to use metric
<TSK> Inches, feet, miles?
<TSK> Hehehe
<artao> operative word "try"
<TSK> I have long since preferred metric ever since my early grade school science and math teachers taught it to us.  It's just so much more logical.
<TSK> It's all tens.  Doesn't get much easier.  :)
<artao> and it's based on physical reality. not some king's foot.
<artao> arbitrary
<artao> and how can the world agreee on ANYTHING if we can't even agree what to call our "big numbers" ... insanity
<TSK> Yar.  Or the king's arms or fingers, or whatever.
<artao> billion dollars .. big difference between 10^9 and 10^12 there
<TSK> artao: Oh, aye.  Especially when our nation's DEBT it measured in those big numbers.
<artao> exactly
<artao> world population
<TSK> Millions, billions, trillions... If we all figure the names of the numbers differently then how much money DO we really owe?  How many people really ARE on the planet?  Etc...  :)
<artao> the number of stars in the sky
<artao> don't ask me, i don't know =S
<TSK> artao: That one's easy...  It's "billions and billions".
<TSK> Ask Carl Sagan...  ;)
<artao> lol
<artao> well, i'm out for awhile
<TSK> Have a good one.  :)
 * TSK waves bye.  :)
<artao> need to see if i can find anyone with some tasty green nuggetz
<artao> =]
<TSK> :P
<artaOUT> and thanks again for your help TSK ! =D
<artaOUT> l8r
#kubuntu 2012-10-02
<BarkingFish> morning guys - is it possible to downgrade firefox on kubuntu please? I'm stuck on 15.0.1 and most of my addons don't work with it.
<artao> no such luck :(
<artao> oh well
<Dragnslcr> BarkingFish- apt-get install firefox=X.Y.Z
<Dragnslcr> I don't think the default GUI programs have a way of specifying a version
<BarkingFish> that would be great Dragnslcr - thank you.
<BarkingFish> I had got firefox pinned at 13 but decided to have a look and see what the new version was like. Wish I hadn't :(
<BarkingFish> Dragnslcr, doesn't work unfortunately :(
<BarkingFish> I just get "version 14.0.1 for Firefox not found"
<BarkingFish> I guess I'll have to cheat and use the wine version of firefox - which is still at 3.6 :D
<Dragnslcr> BarkingFish- you might need the entire version string, e.g. 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure offhand how to see a list of all available versions, though
<BarkingFish> Dragnslcr, success.
<SIR_Taco_> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/firefox
<BarkingFish> I ran apt-cache policy firefox and it gave me the current version, and the last one it had which was 11.0+build1-0ubuntu4
<BarkingFish> so I ran apt-get install firefox=11.0+build1-0ubuntu4 and it's gone through :)
<BarkingFish> good lord JontheEchidna :)  There's a name i've not seen pop up for a while :D  How are you?
<TSK> BarkingFish: There's also addons that you can install in newer Firefox revisions that'll override the version checking for addons and just FORCE them to work.
<BarkingFish> TSK, that is good to know.  I wish I could find one - I'm back at v11 now and hardly bloody anything works :/
<TSK> Hang on, BarkingFish.  I'll find ya the one I use.
<BarkingFish> thanks :)
<BarkingFish> be warned, I may ping out - I'm dl'ing Gnome / Unity to my system
<TSK> BarkingFish: Found one of the tools I was using.  It's called "Addon Compatibility Reporter".  It used to force compatibility for addons, but apparently that has become the default for Firefox now.  Addons should just automatically ASSUME they're compatible unless you report them as incompatible.
<BarkingFish> fantastic :)
<emma> does it seem reasonable that when i run clementine (the music player) and i run the visualizations, clementine crashes?
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<skreech__> Whooo Sony
<amgarching> any advice on getting "slight" hinting for rendering fonts in GTK? I cannot make "gedit" to respect my font settings. Firefox is ok though. I am puzzled.
<amgarching> thunderbird fonts are ok, inkscape fonts are not. Both are GTK. Why?
<Guest37964> hi every body
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<grek1> hy when i use from bash script kdialog  --inputbox " when i have value ? in http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs i have The string that is entered (or modified / accepted if default text is used) is returned on standard output.
<grek1> what is standard output ?
<grek1> i use reply=kdialog --title "Input dialog" --inputbox "What name would you like to use" "default Name"
<grek1> and have 1 or 0
<grek1> so where is inputed text ?
<grek1> any know ? i search hour without results im new in bash kde
<grek1> help please ?
<BluesKaj> grek1, what are you writing to ?
<grek1> i write dolphin desktop action
<grek1> they run sh batsh script and i need ask user for parameter
<grek1> its  ok - kdialog  --inputbox ask
<grek1> but i dont have this reply in bash , i dont know how to read it - in mabnual i have "The string that is entered (or modified / accepted if default text is used) is returned on standard output. If the user chooses Cancel, no output is sent. "
<grek1> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs - example 20
<grek1> but what is defalut output
<grek1> i need like in other examples - reply= kdialog  --inputbox "some ask"
<grek1> and i have 0 or 1
<grek1> if user click cancel 0 in ok 1 but where is writed value you know ?
<grek1> or other dialog - to ask user for parameter - if kdialog is so difficult and bad manual
<BluesKaj> always thought it went to stdout
<BluesKaj> but I'm not much on scripting
<grek1> i dont know how to use stdout
<grek1> for passwor is like i need kompresja=`kdialog --password "Enter the password"`
<grek1> and in kompresja i have value
<BluesKaj> grek1, perhaps you should ask in #ubuntu , there are 8 times more ppl there to help
<grek1> ok i got it
<grek1> thnaks  kompresja=$(kdialog  work
<cmagina> anyone experiencing issues with kwalletd? kwalletmanager can't open my wallet (no errors, it just shows me a wallet window with no contents)
<cmagina> seems to happen every so often on a boot and only restarting kwalletd fixes it
<cmagina> opening kwalletmanager on the commandline shows QDBusConnection warnings
<cmagina> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Solak> Hello.
<layke__> How can I add a command shortcut to the favourites start menu?
<layke__> I want to launch something quickly regularly
<BluesKaj> layke__, a script or an app?
<layke__> It's a bash/sh script, which launches an app
<layke__> bin/sh*
<layke__> I launch the app by just running ./launcher
<layke__> So I'd like to drop something on my favourites that does something like cd /path/to/ && ./launcher
<BluesKaj> just add it as a script to system settings>startup and shutdown
<BluesKaj> layke__, or you could add a program to it as well
<layke__> I can't actually find system settings>startup and shutdown
<layke__> I've found autostart.
<layke__> BluesKaj, Found what I want.
<layke__> KDE Menu Editor
<layke__> And I can enter a command.
<BluesKaj> kmenu >apps>computer>systemsettings>startup and shutdown
<BluesKaj> layke__,
<layke__> I see it now thanks. Looking at it though the Menu Editor is what I wanted though.
<BluesKaj> layke__, does the script launch an app or ?
<layke__> Yeah. It sets up environment vars and things and then launches it through WINE
<BluesKaj> you can place the app in quicklaunch widget and if thapp is already linked to open with wine then that should work as well
<BluesKaj> just add the quicklaunch to your panel
<BluesKaj> then the app to quicklaunch
<crow_> When I try to use "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" I get: Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found. Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<shadeslayer> crow_: use apt-get
<crow_> shadeslayer, can't I solve it with aptitude?
<shadeslayer> because it's not supported iirc
<shadeslayer> all upgrades are only tested with apt-ge
<shadeslayer> *apt-get
<crow_> shadeslayer, could there be future problems/inconsistence of the system if I start using apt-get because I've used only aptitude so far?
<shadeslayer> shouldn't be
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | crow_
<ubottu> crow_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<crow_> interesting
<crow_> and all the comparisons I found online praised aptitude and bashed apt-get
<shadeslayer> fanboys :P
<BluesKaj> crow_, they must be old reviews , I used aptitude for yrs until 2 yrs ago or so when it became apparent that aptitude could no longer cut it
<BluesKaj> was getting dependency errors , until I switched to apt-get
<uneivi> i can't update my kde to the last version. When i include the ppa backports to the repository its says  the 404 error. What should i do?
<BluesKaj> uneivi, which KDE version
<uneivi> i'm using 4.9.1 and trying to upgrade to the last version.
<boboso> I would like to know how to get applications to only show on the desktop they are assigned.  I have searched the web but dont seem to be using the correct wording to find this.  I see the setting different widgets on each desktop.
<boboso> I am running kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> boboso, you might have them set to show on every desktop
<boboso> when i right click on it and it shows the 4 desktops the only one checked is desktop 2 so it should only be assinged to the 2nd correct?
<BluesKaj> boboso, yes
<Daskreech> boboso: Do you mean you want it to always open on Desktop 2 regardless of where you are now?
<boboso> Daskreech that is fine but for now I just want it to show on desktop 2 and not the others
<Daskreech> boboso: Just move it to desktop 2 and leave it there
<boboso> i did but it still shows in the taskbar on all the desktops
<boboso> i just want it to show on the taskbar in desktop 2
<boboso> thats how i had it in the last version of kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<boboso> hi
<qw[Russian]> help me after update and upgrade my OS is very very brakes, to be exact a sound! and picture!
<phoenix_firebrd> boboso: hello
<angstrem> s
<angstrem> ыфыав
<renosis> Question: is kubuntu effected by the Amazon search feature?
<genii-around> renosis: No, it's a package which is specific to Unity
<renosis> genii-around, thank you much
<Elesa> Hi, the installer is crashing just after I specify what I want to use my external USB drive's partitions for (/home, /, swap, etc)
<BluesKaj> Elesa, is your external drive formatted to ext file system and mounted ?
<Elesa> Yes, I had to create the partitions in the KDE Partition Manager since it crashed when I tried to do it via the installer..
<BluesKaj> Elesa, does the drive show up in the ubquity's partitioning page ?
<Elesa> Yes.
<Elesa> I mean, everything works fine until I specify what I want to use each partition for..
<BluesKaj> Elesa, using the manual partioning option ?
<Elesa> Yes.
<BluesKaj>  / is ext4 /home is ext4 etc ?
<Elesa> Yes, everything is ext4.
<Elesa> Ok, this is weird, I tried it again and set /dev/sdc1 as / but I forgot to click the Format checkbox.
<Elesa> So I did it where all the partitions are listed and the installer crashed.
<BluesKaj> is / the first partition ?, and make sure it's at least 7G in size
<Elesa> Yes, it is 30 G
<BluesKaj> 30G is way too large just for an OS under 7-10G is plenty
<Elesa> But what if I install a lot of stuff? Is it still enough?
<BluesKaj> Elesa, well use 10G then but not 30
<Elesa> Ok.
<BluesKaj> is this drive a usb or a sata
<Elesa> Umm.. I think USB? It's a Seagate FreeAgent Go Flex
<BluesKaj> Elesa, did you format the whole drive first then partition it ?
<Elesa> I did..
<SIR_Taco_> what about pre-formatting the partition, then install without formatting during the install?
<Elesa> How do I do that? I don't want to make a mistake and accidentally erase this laptop's hard drive xD
<SIR_Taco_> Elesa: are you using a CD/DVD for installation?
<Elesa> no, Live USB
<SIR_Taco_> Kubuntu 12.04?
<Elesa> Yup.
<SIR_Taco_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/990464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #990464 [kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged]
<Elesa> I figured..
<SIR_Taco_> seems it's a known issue when installing via live USB
<SIR_Taco_> unfortunately
<Elesa> This is sad.. a bug in the INSTALLER? Oh well..
<Elesa> <333333333333333333
<Elesa> Sorry
<SIR_Taco_> one user suggested to specify just the root (/) and swap partitions during installation. After install, specify the /home, /etc, and other paritions in the fstab (not an ideal situation)
<Elesa> I don't know how to modify fstab D:
<SIR_Taco_> Elesa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1038522/comments/9   maybe try that solution?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "[kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged]
<Elesa> I did it!
<Elesa> I had less partitions this time and it just.. randomly worked. Haha.
<Elesa> Thanks for your help, everybody!
<SIR_Taco_> good to hear
<bjrohan> I have just recently installed 12.10. I think I installed java, however in CHrome in a website I try to use their screencapture tool which I used to get to work, and now it says I don't have Java. Is there somewhere I have to enable it in Chrome (not chromium)
<BluesKaj> bjrohan install kubuntu-restricted-extras , it contains the proper java libs and flash required for webpages
<bjrohan> How do I do that? A HUGE thank you for your help BluesKaj yesterday. I installed, updated like you said, rebooted 2x, updated via update manager, restored, rebooted, all is working okay
<BluesKaj> bjrohan, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , make sure you wait for the disclaimer which you have to say yes (y) to
<bjrohan> Okay. So not adding an additional software location
<BluesKaj> I think you added /enabled those yesterday
<olivier___> salut le peuple
<olivier___> ca gaz?
<genii-around> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<olivier___> join#ubuntu-fr
<genii-around> eg:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<mocha> hi
<backtothetoast> hello?
<backtothetoast> german here?
<backtothetoast> or only english?
<SIR_Taco_> english
<genii-around> !de | backtothetoast
<ubottu> backtothetoast: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest45687> hi
<Zaken7> hey
<Guest45687> i wont to learn speak english
<Guest45687> because my english is not very good
<backtothetoast> g45678 what is your language?
<bjrohan> Hey BluesKaj
<bjrohan> I recently installed kubuntu 12.10. previous to this I could do a screencast on a website on Chrome, now since the ugrade I get a message sayin Chrome can't find Java. I did just install the restricted packages, and rebooted, I still get the same error. Any suggestions?
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: bugs are expected in a development release... there are patches that come down every day
<SIR_Taco_> it's still in beta
<bjrohan> I am pretty new to Ubuntu, just want to make sure I am not missing something obvious
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: is the error more specific than "can't find java"? what service are you using to create your screencast?
<bjrohan> I don't know. In the private website it gives me an option to upload a video, and one of the 4 ways is to record a screencast. It is a java program built into the site apparently. I do know before the update I would click it, it would tell me my icedtea was outdated, but I could run one time or upgrade. I tried to upgrade, but that didn't resolve, so I would always say use one time
<SIR_Taco_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java    It likely wants sun/oracle java.....
<SIR_Taco_> assuming that it's directed towards Windows users
<bjrohan> Will take a look
<paul_> hello
<paul_> help
<paul_> I've unticked the wireless
<paul_> and now it's greyed out
<paul_> & I can't re-tick it, no wireless now, Help
<paul_> anyone??
#kubuntu 2012-10-03
<Estersios> hi
<Estersios> somebody know if akregator can sync with google reader?
 * raven_ {One Hour of Silence)
<konqui> Hi, I am trying to make my Kubuntu system as minimal as possible, any ideas, I still want desktop effects and such but want to reduce stuff such as automatic update notifications etc any tips?
<frogonwheels> konqui: most of those services &c you can configure in the system settings
<konqui> frogonwheels: I am not refering to desktop environment stuff, also I run Kubuntu
<konqui> frogonwheels: Ignore the "I run Kubuntu part" I thought I was in #ubuntu
<Smurphy> Morning
<fournine2> Are there binary packages for 4.9.2. available?
<FlameReaper> Not yet I suppose
<konqui> fournine2: Doesn't seem like it but I hope it goes into quantal final as the fixes are quite significant this time
<FlameReaper> at least not when I last updated last night
<fournine2> konqui: no backports for Precise?
<gonssal_> did someone else have to install an additional 2GB with the latest dist-upgrade?
<Smurphy> gonssal_: nope... Did you upgrade to 12.10 Beta ?
<gonssal_> including a lot of latex- packages?
<gonssal_> no, using 12.04
<gonssal_> with updates ppa
<Smurphy> lsb_release -a will tell you what you have.
<gonssal_> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Smurphy> Just reenabled ppa kde backports ...
<Smurphy> Wonder which version comes in :)
<gonssal_> why on earth is this thing installing lots of ispell, latex and fonts packages now?
<gonssal_> just did update and dist-upgrade
<Smurphy> you have kde ppa active ?
<gonssal_> yes, updates
<Smurphy> weird. Not here. He just wanted remove 150MBytes of i386 compatibility packages. That's all, and add 560MB :]
<gonssal_> nah will run the upgrade and then try to delete all the installed shit
<Smurphy> How is KDE 4.9.1 BTW ? Never tried it - yet ... :}
<Smurphy> ok - 4.9.2 - anyon has a link for binary packages for KUbuntu ? ppa backports ?
<tsimpson> there are none, yet
<fournine2> There are websites which claim that you can already install 4.9.2 for Kubuntu.
<fournine2> (which is also the reason why I came asking here, because 'it didn't work')
<tsimpson> the internet is full of half-truths
<tsimpson> 4.9.2 is becoming available in the -proposed repository for Quantal now, but is still being worked on
<tsimpson> there are no packages for Precise as yet, expect them after the release in Quantal
<tsimpson> and keep an eye on http://www.kubuntu.org/news rather than whatever random website you used ;)
<fournine2> and over you.  You're on the worst Linux distribution from a developer's (and so Gentoo Prefix) perspective since http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/.
<fournine2> Why do Gentoo people apparently hate Ubuntu?
<fournine2> The "disaster" systems are NetBSD, OpenBSD and Ubuntu: they are NOT supported.
<fournine2> Not exactly positive.
<Smurphy> saw that. No KDE 4.9.2 for KUbuntu :} yet ...
<konqui> fournine2: Did you get that from a bootstrap article or something
<fournine2> konqui: if you run bootstrap-prefix.sh you get that.
<fournine2> konqui: I think it only shows that the author of that script is lazy/does not care about Ubuntu.
<konqui> fournine2: And where did you that file?
<fournine2> konqui: wget 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/alt/browser/trunk/prefix-overlay/scripts/bootstrap-prefix.sh?format=txt' -O bootstrap-prefix.sh && chmod +x bootstrap-prefix.sh
<fournine2> konqui: it's just one big rage against multi-arch, and it's even out of date.
<fournine2> Apparently everyone using Debian is braindead too.
<Thecaptain2000> Hi, I am having a littleproblems with video effects, I have three monitors connected and my videocard is a radeon 6870. It should handle them like a charm but dragging windows from one screen to the other is becoming painfull to watch. any tuning tweek I could use?
<Smurphy> Thecaptain2000: Don't think so. Using more than one screen can disabe the 3D Effects because acceleration is disabled.
<Smurphy> How did you configure the 3 screens ?
<Thecaptain2000> using AMD's own amdccc
<Smurphy> Did you activate Xinerama ?
<Thecaptain2000> accelleration is disabled if using more than one screen?
<Thecaptain2000> nope
<Thecaptain2000> at list I did not chose it
<Thecaptain2000> I mean I did not tick any box saying xineramas
<Thecaptain2000> just checked, the option xinerama is disableds
<Thecaptain2000> disabled
<Smurphy> There is one mode where acceleration is disabled with more than one screen.
<Smurphy> I think - with cloned Displays on same resolution, you keep 3D Accel, all other modes - you loose them.
<Thecaptain2000> likel it is xinerama
<Smurphy> Didn't manage to get it to work -> Dell Precision 4600 Notebook, with high end Graphic card etc.
<Thecaptain2000> I have three screens with different resolutions
<Smurphy> I had issues with 2 screens only :) but eventually 3 will make a difference :D
<Thecaptain2000> the card should have plenty of resources
<Thecaptain2000> to handle this
<Smurphy> It is not a matter of the card...
<Smurphy> it is driver related.
<Thecaptain2000> this is such a letdown
<Thecaptain2000> is there a difference between Nvidia and AMD on this particular matter?
<ussher_> Thecaptain2000: keep trying stuff, you should be able to get it to work.  Im running 4 monitors of different resolutions and it works fine.  nvidia though.
<Smurphy> Nope. Same issue on both sides. Have also a Mac Mini - same issues.
<Smurphy> ussher_: What setup did you use ?
<ussher_> nvidia's one that writes to xorg.conf
<ussher_> 2 monitors running on nvidias 'dual view' and the other 2 with separate x screens.
<Thecaptain2000> also ati
<ussher_> with xinerama
<Thecaptain2000> I mean also ati writes to xorg.conf
<ussher_> you can have my xorg.conf if you think it would be of any use.
<Thecaptain2000> is it possible it has something to do with the frabe buffer size?
<Thecaptain2000> *frame
<Thecaptain2000> I would not know what to look for, moreover the options in xorg.conf are likely different as the parameters forthe two cards are
<Smurphy> Thecaptain2000: xorg.conf uses generic parameters most of the time - so it should not be much of a difference.
<Thecaptain2000> I am googling. >I believe I have accellerations (I can see the effects) just there are not enough resorces (like the 1ºGB of the videocard isnot sufficent or something?)
<Smurphy> *rofl* If the 1GB of the video card is not enough - then I don't want to know "what" resolution you run ... 1Millionx1Million ??? :}
<Thecaptain2000> 1920x1080 + 2500x1600 +  1920x1200
<bmw> Anyone have Network Mgmt panel/systray icon reversed?
<Solak> sigh... audio and linux is still a problem here :/
<Solak> "KDE detected that one or more internal devices were removed." and it shows about all there is inside the system, and that's not removed...
 * Solak sees HDA Intel PCH ALC887-VD and SB Audigy 1 ES.
<Solak> lspci and aplay -l list all devices...
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am tryign to run a java based site on chormium and its asking me to install the sun version of flash what package should i install as an alternative
<gonssal_> Solak say yes, it will work anyways from my experience
<Solak> gonssal_: problem is that nothing comes out of the speakers (in windows it does, so the hardware functions).
<superbuntu> anyone?
<superbuntu> i upgraded to the beta2 of 12.10 quezal kubuntu
<superbuntu> and now i'm stuck in native 1900x1200 resolution
<eagles0513875> superbuntu: ask in ubuntu+1
<superbuntu> its heating up my  computer
<eagles0513875> superbuntu: that channel is for 12.10 discussion and support
<superbuntu> i have KDE ubuntu 12.10
<eagles0513875> superbuntu: doesnt matter
<eagles0513875> all 12.10 discussions are there this is 12.04 discussions and support here
<francesco_> kde 4.9.0 sarà disponibile nei repo kubuntu updates?
<skreech_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mocha> hi
<joe_____> spricht jemand deutsch
<joe_____> bin nur mal die software am testen
<Pici> !de | joe_____
<ubottu> joe_____: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<joe_____> Vielen dank
<mocha> hi
<mocha> i wont to learn english
<mocha> can you help me?
<Pici> mocha: ##english would be more helpful than #kubuntu for that.
<GH0> Is there a reason why syslog would restart every day: Oct  3 08:02:00 localhost syslogd (GNU inetutils 1.8): restart
<skreech_> GH0: So you don't have one huge log filling up your drive
<GH0> skreech_, I would rather have one huge log file that eventually gets truncated after it reaches a certain file size, or is re-written/overwritten on a reboot.
<skreech_> GH0: Syslog can't ensure that you will reboot
<mocha> you
<skreech_> GH0: But you may want to look at the options if you want it to cycle on size
<mocha> mm,nkjh
<mocha> hiubnm;ph
<bazhang> mocha, not here
<mocha> cgkkjbx
<skreech_> Move the cat
<mocha> cgujm
<skreech_> mvcat
<bazhang> !ot | mocha
<ubottu> mocha: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mocha> can you help me?
<bazhang> mocha, with what
<mocha> i wont to learn english
<bazhang> mocha, ##english NOT here
<mocha> why
<bazhang> mocha, /join ##english
<skreech_> mocha: Because ##english is where you get help  for english
<bazhang> mocha, this is kubuntu support not english training
<mocha> thank you
<skreech_> mocha: You are welcome
<mocha> good bye
<skreech_> mocha: We are not kicking you out from here
<skreech_> Just saying if you want to learn english you should type /join ##english
<sibel> hi people, i want install wininet via wine. but it giving me error. please help
<bazhang> sibel, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | sibel
<ubottu> sibel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> sibel, then /join #winehq
<sibel> appdb ?
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <----- sibel
<sibel> https://gist.github.com/3827036 this is my error in console
<sibel> bazhang:  i copy my error that paste page
<bazhang> sibel, check the appdb.   then /join #winehq
<sibel> bazhang:  i am newbie. i go to that page but i only see list of some programs
<sibel> i need wininet because of my work software. not game or anything.
<bazhang> sibel, enter the name of the app there.
<sibel> okay. bazhang
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<oquidave> hello
<oquidave> am asterisk voip server and am peering it via bluetooth usb adapter to a phone...but asterisk complains that i shoudl set the voice setting to  0x0060 using hciconfig tool...can anybody help me with that. thanks
<tsimpson> oquidave: I guess it wants you to run "sudo hciconfig hci0 voice 0x0060"
<tsimpson> though you may have to mess with the "hci0" parameter, depending on your setup
<oquidave> tsimpson: it says Can't write voice setting on hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<tsimpson> make sure that the phone is connected when you run the command, other than that I can't really help
<tsimpson> I don't have any bluetooth here
<oquidave> hello again..which file do i specify the pin code for bluetooth pairing? thanks
<hateball> oquidave: What do you mean? If you use the GUI it will let you set a custom pin when you attempt to pair a device
<hateball> and after that, well... then it's paired
<oquidave> hateball: i can do that via commandline?
<hateball> oquidave: That I do not know, I have only used the GUI for it. Which happens to be very nice.
<Elesa> Hi, how do I set up the system tray so that the Kopete icon doesn't hide? Or other icons?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04.1 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/lts-update-12041-released | KDE 4.9.2 available http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.2
<Elesa> ...
<kytkinvaijeri> iltaa
<Riccardo> come fare una partizione su kubuntu aiuto
<tsimpson> !it | Riccardo
<ubottu> Riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<txema> #español
<txema> Hi
<txema> Hi how set kubuntu to 1920x1080 pxci resolution on kubuntu 12.04?
<Smurphy> pxci ? -> settings.
<txema> kubuntu español por favor?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<txema> Hello as I set the screen resolution of kubuntu on the basis that the max resolution available is 1600x1200, and my screen is full HD (1920x1080)
<tomas_> test
<tomas_> wooho
<Txema> hay alguna forma de solucionar el problema de las resoluciones en este OS?
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Txema> #kubuntu-es
<qw> hello all
<foormea> hi. on kubuntu 12.10 (beta), kopete 1.3.1, i can't get online on gtalk. i'm pretty sure my settings are good and password is good. i tried finding a debug/extra verbose flag but couldn't find. what do you suggest?
<lordievader> foormea: Try the #ubuntu+1 channel for 12.10 support.
<foormea> lordievader: thanks. actually i found koepte has a replacement in 12.10, telepathy. but thanks anyway! :)
<genii-around> !info imp4
<ubottu> imp4 (source: imp4): webmail component for horde framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.7+debian0-2.1 (precise), package size 5244 kB, installed size 15752 kB
<genii-around> Hm
<Kilos> evening all im using kde 12.04 and get no notification sounds in quassel konversation or xchat when focussed
<Kilos> same as http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1106
<Kilos> any ideas what i must do to fix this prob please
<SIR_Taco_> Kilos: if you follow the links in the bug report you posted, it says to be fixed in 'future release', but also (more links in) that the notification system is being re-worked to remove duplications and reduce overhead
<Kilos> ah ty SIR_Taco_. i will just leave it in another channel then , it works that way
<SIR_Taco_> or minimize the window
<Kilos> aha ty very much
<Solak> Hello.
<lordievader> Hey Solak
<Solak> Shouldn't "sudo aptitude install libreoffice-l10n-nl" result in an active dictionary for the dutch language? I see an 'i', but LibreOffice doesn't notice the module...
 * Solak notices that a 12.04LTS install by upgrade isn't a 12.04LTS install :-/
<lordievader> Solak: I have spent quite a bit of time getting a Dutch spellcheck found one on some website, hold on let me find that.
<Solak> some things that worked in the upgraded install don't work in the new install.
<lordievader> Solak: If I remember correctly it was this one: http://www.opentaal.org/bestanden/doc_download/14-1-woordenlijst-v-200g-voor-openofficeorg-3
<Solak> lordievader: hmm, it looks like the module is installed, but I don't see why libreoffice doesn't list it.
<Kilos> night guys
<crow_> I'm getting in my tray a Software Updates notification which lists a few security upgrades
<crow_> but when I do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" the software updates list is still displaying the same updates. why isn't "apt-get upgrade" upgrading them?
<crow_> btw, my mistake. there aren't any security upgrades, but there are upgrades listed anyway. same question remains though, why isn't apt-get upgrading them?
<lordievader> crow_: apt-get update only updates packages if they do not make any significant change to the system, if a package (A) update wants to remove another package (B), apt-get update will not update package (A). However apt-get dist-upgrade will update that package.
<crow_> lordievader, is a"pt-get dist-upgrade" safe and recommended?
<crow_> apt-get*
<lordievader> crow_: Generally speaking, yes it is safe. It is a good practice tough to keep an eye on what apt-get is going to do, see what it will install or will remove.
<crow_> how about the "Software Updates" program? Will it do the exact same thing "apt-get dist-upgrade" would? And if not, which option would you recommend?
<lordievader> crow_: I have no idea about the Software Updates thing, it is not something I use.
<crow_> ok, thanks for your help
<crow_> i'll use apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> muon/software updates , crow_ ?
<lordievader> crow_: No problem.
<matt__> can i upgrade kubuntu from cd to dvd?
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: not sure what you mean
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: well when you download kubuntu theres a cd which is 700mb whihc i installed and the dvd one is 3.3gb
<avihay> you installed from the dvd and you want to know if you can now upgrade from the alt-cd?
<matt__> avihay: no i installed from the CD version adn want to no how to upgrde to dvd
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: the DVD just contains more packages/software that you may wish to install.... since you already have a functioning system you could just install the packages you want instead
<matt__> avihay: not alter one the cd one which is 700mb
<avihay> you mean upgread with the dvd, or make it so that you have all the packages that are installed by default from the dvd?
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: oh ok thanks i wasnt sure what was on the dvd
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: im new to kubuntu i used to use ubuntu then went to mint and used there distros for a while and liked kde but the mint one is crap so i though to try kubuntu as was well known
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: essentially everything they wish fit on a CD... but you can just install it from your software center or whatever you want to use
<shadeslayer> I think kubuntu-full is what is pulled onto the DVD
<shadeslayer> yah
<shadeslayer> matt__: ^ You can install kubuntu-full and have everything that's on the DVD
<matt__> shadeslayer: is that from the package manager?
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: good to know... didn't realize there was such a package :)
<shadeslayer> matt__: yeah
<shadeslayer> SIR_Taco_: everything on ISO's is managed via tasks/meta packages :)
<matt__> shadeslayer: ok thanks i need to still do all the updates but cant be asked tonight haha
<SIR_Taco_> well yea... but it just never occured to me haha
<matt__> Sir didnt you kow that then?
<shadeslayer> :)
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: didn't think about the kubuntu-full package... I've never used it. I just start with the base and add what I want/need
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: thats fair enough half of the stuff ill probs wont use
<matt__> btw you guys heard the company of ubuntu is not helping kubuntu no more
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: they're just not giving them $$ anymore, not too worried about it
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: so they will keep releaseing? how will they get there money then donations like linux mint?
<SIR_Taco_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: thanks the the sound of it it could benifit them
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: keep in mind that most of the work is either done by the community/developers anyway or, the base system at the very least, borrowed from Ubuntu
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: Ye it will be interesting to see where they take it
<matt__> SIR_Taco_: btw does kubuntu stick to one KDE version to the end of support or does it KDE get upgrades
<SIR_Taco_> matt__: it will stick to one major version, usually with minor version secuirty updates. But you can add the backports repo and receive updates to packages (like KDE) that are being tested/added to the up-and-coming release and deemed 'stable enough'
<shadeslayer> yep ^
<matt__> do either you guys do that?
<shadeslayer> matt__: do what?
<matt__> add the backport repo
<shadeslayer> well, since I'm on precise and I like a stable system, I do add the backport repo
<matt__> what version of kde you on then?
<shadeslayer> 4.9.2 right now
<matt__> cool if you wanted to go back to the version it came with could you do that?
<shadeslayer> not advisable
<shadeslayer> if you want to stick to officially supported stuff, use the archives
<shadeslayer> otoh as someone who helps maintain the kubuntu backports repo, I'm certain that you won't face packaging issues
<matt__> ok how would i find the backport repo? you help maintan the backport repos?
<shadeslayer> matt__: yes, see /topic :)
<matt__> shadeslayer: cool what do you mean see /topic?
<shadeslayer> matt__: I meant see the channel topic
<shadeslayer> or check kubuntu.org to figure out how to add the backports repo :)
<matt__> shadeslayer: thanks just looking up to see what the changes are?
<shadeslayer> I don't follow ....
<shadeslayer> do you want a list of changes in 4.9.2
<matt__> ye sorry its getting late my yping is getting bad :P
<matt__> lol typing
<shadeslayer> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.9.2.php
<matt__> looks like dolphin has some nice changes
<Guest65630> anyone know how to change kubuntu so i login automatically?
<Fuzzles> how do i install flash in rekonq?
<avihay> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<avihay> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Fuzzles> ubottu: thanks didnt realise it was exactly the same
<ubottu> Fuzzles: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avihay> Fuzzles: I think installing kubuntu-restricted-extras should do it. though I think rekonq should have offered you do to it
<Fuzzles> avihay: ok thanks
<avihay> ubottu is so modest
<ubottu> avihay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fuzzles> is he actually a bot?
<avihay> yes
<Fuzzles> lol ok btw how do i login to kubuntu automatically?
<avihay> oh, you switch nicks so fast it's hard to track you
<avihay> system settings->startup and shutdown
<Fuzzles> who me?
<avihay> ya
<avihay> sorry, system settings->login screen
<avihay> the Convenience tab
<Fuzzles> avihay: yr somereason my name changed to guest and thanks
<avihay> you were also matt__ before
<Fuzzles> ye it got reset to guest :S
<BarkingFish> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
#kubuntu 2012-10-04
<mad-hatter> not sure if this is the right place or not, but could I get someone to take a look at this boot loader i am working on to see why my far jump does not work?
<quidnunc> can anyone recommend a process or s/w for intercepting 3rd party software that phones home?
<CodenameStrike> Ah, KDE 4.9.2 is now in
<dj_segfault> When I download a .deb from a website, what GUI tool can I use to install it?    Ubuntu has gdebi.  What can I tell Firefox to open a .deb with when I download one?
<hateball> dj_segfault: qapt-deb-installer
<dj_segfault> hateball:  Thanks
<miaoski> Hi
<miaoski> Sorry for a FAQ-level question which I can't get through googling it
<miaoski> When I apt-get update, I saw this: 59% [19 Packages bzip2 0 B] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for  headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<miaoski> And it doesn't matter whichever server I used (jp.archive, de.archive, tw.archive...)
<miaoski> I tried several times doing "sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*", but just can't get it right.
<miaoski> And I always get something like "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/jp.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_multiverse_i18n_Index (1)"
<miaoski> How to deal with it?  Thanks :)
<johnflux>  /msg nickserv identify thebest
<johnflux> sigh
<maysara> Is there a kill command in freenode? :D
<RealOPtyz> anyone do there own custom kernels? i need help with making changes stick to the config file oddly enough LOL
<johnflux> RealOPtyz: "stick to the config file" ?
<RealOPtyz> yeah i need these changes
<RealOPtyz> CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y
<RealOPtyz> CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="DSDT.hex"
<RealOPtyz> added to my .config but for somereason they keep getting reverted :?
<RealOPtyz> johnflux: any suggestions?
<johnflux> RealOPtyz: what do you do after adding them to your .config ?
<RealOPtyz> saved the file, compiled.
<johnflux> RealOPtyz: are you manually adding those to the .config, or are you enabling the options in make menuconfig ?
<RealOPtyz> manually
<RealOPtyz> I didnt see these options in makemenu.
<johnflux> RealOPtyz: ah, well maybe you don't see those options because you haven't enabled a prerequiste
<RealOPtyz> I also manually added them, then went into makemenu and loaded that config. still reverts :(
<RealOPtyz> johnflux: im using the config from the latest kernel, the prerequistes are enabled. ill poke around in the makemenu some more
<johnflux> RealOPtyz: in the menu, the option should be under
<johnflux>           ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  (Link)
<johnflux>           [Y] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support    (CONFIG_ACPI)  (bool)  (Help)
<johnflux>                     [N] Include Custom DSDT    (CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT)  (bool)  (Help)
<johnflux> there
<RealOPtyz> kk ty
<RealOPtyz> johnflux: i believe i know why i dont see it in the makemenu
<RealOPtyz> johnflux: STANDALONE I set that to yes
<RealOPtyz>   │   Depends on: ACPI [=y] && !STANDALONE [=y]                                                                                             │
<RealOPtyz> needs to not be yes lol heh
<RealOPtyz> johnflux: thanks for your help :)
<RealOPtiii> anyone up for some chroot issues lol?
<RealOPtiii> i need a suggestion on how to enable the system account "plex" access my media inside my home folder :/
<frogonwheels> RealOPtiii: remount the folders inside the chroot as well
<RealOPtiii> frogonwheels: I used the wrong word oops. chown issues *
<frogonwheels> RealOPtiii: ll
<frogonwheels> lol
<RealOPtiii> im attempting to use plex media server. its running under the account plex. id like access a folder under my home folder
<frogonwheels> RealOPtiii: make a group .. say 'media' or something and chown them to the group media, then add plex to media as well
<RealOPtiii> frogonwheels: thank you. ill attempt that again, i think i messed up around the chown part lol
<frogonwheels> RealOPtiii: you'll need a chmod to allow group  access as well of course.
<RealOPtiii> i made the folder "chown user.mysharegroup ./bleh/"
<frogonwheels> RealOPtiii: hmm.. possibly a sticky group for the folder too? not sure.
<frogonwheels> RealOPtiii:   -R
<frogonwheels> ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: I just installed kubuntu 12.10  and now have ligthdm as default login manager. I would like to use login as a certain user by default and lock the screen afterwards. but it seems there is no option for doing this in light dm?  any workaround?
<XRS1> autostart the lock command
<lordievader> howlymowly: Try the #ubuntu+1 channel, that is the support channel for 12.10.
<Smurphy> pgrading my KUbuntu 12.04.1 to KDE 4.9.2 from ppa ... *FingersCrossed*.
<Smurphy> it removed 250 i386 programs ... :} no problem - running a 64Bit version...
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Runs pretty smooth actually ... :}
<TheOneRing> kubuntu 12.10 beta 2 still only boots into a black screen on a gma 600
<lordievader> !+1 | TheOneRing
<lordievader> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !12.10| TheOneRing
<ubottu> TheOneRing: please see above
<TheOneRing> k
<TheOneRing> th
<TheOneRing> x
<lordievader> TheOneRing: No problem
<lordievader> Smurphy: Just updated to 4.9.2, runs quite well indeed :)
<Smurphy> yup.
<Smurphy> Just got an issue with the OwnCloud connector. Could be due that I didn't reboot the box though.
<Smurphy> Also - it added me all kind of "default" connector stuff that does not really work.
<lordievader> Smurphy: What connector stuff do you mean? In Phonon or something?
<Smurphy> lordievader: I have an OwnCloud Server for calendar and addressbook - so we can share it.
<Smurphy> share it on various OS's, Linux, Windows and Mac Os-X, and on our Mobile devices.
<Smurphy> Works actually quite nice. And - I control it, means no one else can access that data.
<lordievader> Smurphy: Sounds like a good solution.
<Smurphy> lordievader: Was the only one that actually worked. Some things still need finetuning, but calendar and addressbooks are shared. Even my Fixed-phone system can use that data - which is nice -> automatically updated.
<Fuzzles> when i use my volume keys it changes the volume of my mic not speakers why?
<Fuzzles> never mind :P
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordevader
<quietschie> can anyone guide me through the installation of a sane backend? i tried many things and i'm stuck somewhere in the middle.
<Smurphy> sane ...
<Smurphy> quietschie: you got the nick of my daughter :}
<Smurphy> what's the problem ? or - what are you trying to do ?
<quietschie> sry for that...i'm sure, i am not your daughter :)
<Smurphy> *rofl* I know that. She is 7 - and is not yet online.
<quietschie> i'm trying to access my scanner via java application, that needs a running sane backend
<quietschie> the scanner works with xsane
<Smurphy> then it should e fine.
<quietschie> but scanlight -L doesn't see it
<Smurphy> Make a: scanimage -f "Scanner number %i device %d is a %t, model %m, produced by %v
<Smurphy> It will tell you what it finds. Works here.
<Smurphy> Scanner number 0 device epson2:libusb:002:023 is a flatbed scanner, model GT-8300, produced by Epson
<Smurphy> That's what mine returns.
<quietschie> i get a prompt on that
<quietschie> >
<quietschie> is this the actual command i should execute in my console?
<tsimpson> missing terminating double quote
<tsimpson> press Ctrl-C, then add the quote at the end
<quietschie> wow, i got it 3 times now :)
<quietschie> could it have just been a missing restart...omg..sry for bothering you
<quietschie> and thanks for the help
<Smurphy> no problem :)
<oneadvent> hi, can someone tell me where to set gnome font size in kde?
<skramer_> hi. just would like to know if there´s PPA for redshift plasmoid. Also, is there a PPA for oxygen-transparent which is compataible with latest KDE 4.9? Google did not give an answer...
<OerHeks> skramer_, i think the ppa relies on Gnome, redshift for KDE > http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=142951
<skramer_> OerHeks: I have been looking for this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=148737 plasmoid, didn´t know the one you suggested. Anyway, happy to tell your mentioned one is working OOTB :-) Thanks!
<OerHeks> skramer_, have fun !
<skramer_> I will... :D
<Fuzzles> whens steam coming to ubuntu?
<Smurphy> middle of the month ?
<Fuzzles> really?
<Lee_> is this node for Kubuntu only?
<bookman> yeah
<bazhang> Lee_, yes
<bookman> but i`m not sure
<bookman> =)
<bookman> hellow all by the way =)
<Lee_> how to create ubuntu node?
<bazhang> Lee_, channel not node
<bookman> what do you need?
<bazhang> Lee_, /join #ubuntu
<Lee_> okie
<BluesKaj> lee  you're way past the node , you're in an irc server and chat
<bookman> by the way, who knows how to delete annoying message from KDEwallet about catalogue?
<bookman> which appears each start?
<bookman> no one knows???
<BluesKaj> bookman, if you don't need kwallet you can disable it by typing kwallet in the krunner (alt+f2) and choosing settings , configure
<bookman> BluesKaj: i use it, but the warning each time annoys me, i simply forgot how to configure =)
<bookman> BluesKaj: well, i`ll try to find the solution)
<Thecaptain2000_> hi, when I try to log in my main user from the graphical login, something happens, the login fails and the only way to log in is to go to a text mode log in  and then do the startx from there. Graphical login with another user works so there must be something in one of the configuration files that needs to be reset. Any idea ?
<Guest61112> Hi I have a question about webbrowsers
<lordievader> !ask | Guest61112
<ubottu> Guest61112: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest61112> ok sorry but when I type a message say an email sometimes my curser starts typing in the middle of my message most of the time on yahoo mail I am using fire fox and also just tried rekonq
<chuy__> How do I make a customization on kde4 for all new users
<chuy__> i want all new user have the same configuration
<shadeslayer> chuy__: look at /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<shadeslayer> you can just modify that and voila, everyone has those settings
<shadeslayer> if you want to deploy across multiple machines, look at the kubuntu-default-settings package
<chuy__> ok tanks i really apreciarte yuo help im going to test
<shadeslayer> cool
<txema> #kubuntu-es
<txema> Hi
<loco> good night
<root______> hi, how set my screen resolution with XARNDR , without errors
<root______> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<root______>   Major opcode of failed request:  156 (RANDR)
<root______>   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)
<root______>   Serial number of failed request:  29
<root______>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<FloodBotK1> root______: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> I note that KDE 4.9.2 is available for 12.04 now.
<hugh_huron> Is there some place where the current (very) 12.10 phonon failures are being talked about in real time?  I have the failure bad and can help test.
<BarkingFish> evening all. I'm currently back down to running 11.10 due to having to switch to a new PC - I need to get back up to 12.04 before 12.10 comes out - but being on 11.10, the system isn't telling me of any upgrades available.
<BarkingFish> How do I get up to precise prior to 12.10 coming out? :)
<BarkingFish> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
#kubuntu 2012-10-05
<waqe> ?-:
<xieyi> I just upgraded to kubuntu 12.10. I meet some problems. One is the kopete can't login gtalk now. kopete used to login gtalk properly before upgrade.
<xieyi> The second one is that the glx module of  integrated graphic card can't load properly
<xieyi> The last is muon. It can't show the available updates when there actually has some.
<LogicallyDashing> I have KCalendar set up viewing and editing an iCalendar file that's getting changed by an external program every now and again. This is working fine, but I get a desktop notification every time something other than KCalendar changes that file, and I don't want that. This notification doesn't seem to appear in the notification configurator in the system settings. How do I turn it off?
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone here using the Window Menubar widget since upgrading to KDE 4.9.1 or 4.9.2? It's been giving me *constant* crashes (tried on a clean profile, problem persists).
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bjrohan> Hey there. I have 12.10 installed with 4 virtual desktops. How do I change my default desktop?
<andres_> hi, I need some help regarding user permissions... can any1 help me please?
<andres_> I want to grant permissions to read/write to a user to ONLY A SUBTREE of an externally mounted drive, mounted in /mnt/Iomega
<tsimpson> andres_: what's the problem you're having, or do you just not know how?
<andres_> the problem is that the mount command
<andres_> mounts the drive with the same permissions for all the partition
<andres_> and I want the user to have access to only part of the partition
<tsimpson> what file system does the drive have?
<andres_> NTFS
<andres_> /dev/sdb1             256   488199167  1952795648    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<andres_> so when it is already mounted I cannot chmod or chown any subfolders
<andres_> and I don't have enough space to copy it to my local drive
<andres_> and I can't trust this person... I can't let him have permission over all the drive
<tsimpson> you need some special trickery to map NTFS permission and UNIX permissions
<tsimpson> andres_: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/#7 gives some information on it
<andres_> thank you tsimpson
<andres_> I will have a look
<lordievader> Good morning
<andres_> I though the system would handle that transparently
<andres_> when I used chmod and chown
<tsimpson> the access rights information in the NTFS file system is not really compatible with normal UNIX style permissions, that's why you need to generate some mapping for the system to use
<andres_> tsimpson than you for pointing me in the right direction :) really appreciate that :D
 * scorpking waves..
<CQ> hello, is kubuntu active just another desktop that I can install in parallel to plasma?
<CQ> I have a tablet and want to take notes, annotate slides etc. with it
<arian_> hello
<arian_> is here any body?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Guest37094> hello everybody I want to use cron on my kubutnu what i can to do ? ( installed kcron but added nothing,, I want to use cron for opening a bash file at one time for update my system)
<Peace-> Guest37094: mm
<Guest37094> <Peace-> ???
<Peace-> Guest37094: kcron ?
<Guest37094> I installed that , but it added nothing to my softwares . (no found software on kickoff)
<Peace-> Guest37094: did you rebooted ?
<Peace-> Guest37094: or have your runned  kbuildsycoca4  #aka refresh stuff for the user just installed
<Peace-> Guest37094: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/05/plasma-desktopgj1936.png i have just installed
<Peace-> Guest37094: sudo apt-get install   kcron kde-config-cron
<Peace-> Guest37094: you need to go on systemsettings btw
<BluesKaj> oh quantal has 129 upgrades here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<MySystem> hello is there a konsole way to change audiostream volume because in some games there isnt a way to go back to desktop to open kmix without crashing or ending the game and if i end there is no stream listed
<MySystem> and changing master via some remote way or asamixer isnt a solution because this affects the other streams to
<datruth> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 and I am having issues controlling the brightness of my screen it my hotkeys seem to work during boot (grub) and shutdown window but after Kubuntu loads I can no longer control the brightness can someone help with this?
<koftes> hi
<koftes> Question: How can I access the boot options when I'm booting with a Kubuntu Live USB/start-up disk?
<koftes> Kubuntu 12.04
<LogicallyDashing> koftes: normally you just whack any key while the logo is showing
<LogicallyDashing> koftes: i mean the logo that looks like a keyboard, not the kubuntu logo
<koftes> Trying now
<koftes> OK, Live usb doesn't even work now :(
<juanito> np
<koftes> Need to reboot, will be back in a bit
<juanito> kubuntu its not mantained by ubuntu anymore, so i think this is not an official ubuntu irc channel ...
<juanito> obviously
<Pici> juanito: its not maintained by Canonical, its still an offical support channel though.
<juanito> ok
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is maintained by blue systems , juanito , http://blue-systems.com/
<backtothetoast> huh
<felix___> HOLA
<felix___> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<felix___> PERDON ESCRIBE ESPAÑOL
<felix___> HOLA
<tsimpson> !es | felix___
<ubottu> felix___: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest31728> Hello does anybody know how enable wmp plugin in firefox? thank you
<backjlack> I've had this problem with Kubuntu not saving my screen options for a really long time. What has to be done for it to save the chosen screen resolution?
<rockprincess> hi everyone, i have a question. maybe someone can help me? i have recently installed byobu manually by compiling it, somehow it didn't quite work for me, so i ran unmake.....so i then decided to install it over the repos, and now when I type "byobu" I get the following message: /usr/bin/byobu: 50: .: Can't open /home/theresa/byobu/lib/byobu/include/common
<rockprincess> seems like a wrapper script or so, is this bogus....any idea how I could fix this?
<enelya> hi
<dreambox> Hi, I installed Ubuntu server x64 and then... Kubuntu package on top. I wish to move away from KDE and go to Gnome3 or Unity, what should I do to keep the system as clean as possible from stuff?  (while not losing my Nvidia drivers and so on..)
<Guest13864> Greetings
<rork> !puregnome3
<rork> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<rork> dreambox: ^
<rork> hi Guest13864
<Guest13864> I am new too kubuntu... would like to know where I can find free screensavers
<Guest13864> hi rork!
<rork> `Pakrat: you can find additional screensavers in the kscreensaver package (`sudo apt-get install kscreensaver` or look for it in another packagemanager)
<rork> `Pakrat: you can also find a lot of KDE goodies like screensavers, wallpapers and themes on kde-look: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=30
<`Pakrat> thanks trying it now
<natman> whats the release date for Kubuntu 12.10? how is it shaping up compared to 12.04?
<bazhang> !12.10 | natman
<ubottu> natman: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<natman> sorry thanks
<`Pakrat> Rork, the more I play with this, the more I LOVE it...Windows seven will be the last copy of windows I own!
<`Pakrat> God bless you sir!!
<dougl> anyone home? Just upgraded my internet speed wanted someone to help me get my mind around it...
<neo> hi
<dougl> hi
<Guest23354> some here who can help me?
<dougl> I can try...
<Guest23354> from?
<dougl> from?
<dougl> ?
<Guest23354> *where are you from?
<bazhang> Guest23354, kubuntu support question?
<dougl> Canada...
<dougl> Winnipeg...
<Guest23354> ah
<dougl> you are concerned with where your hlep comes from - lol?
<spexi> :D
<Guest23354> yes bazhang support question
<bazhang> then ask it
<Guest23354> xD
<dougl> never heard of it before = explain?
<Guest23354> i want to  install some flash player... i cant do it, and i dont know why... any ideas?
<bazhang> !flash > Guest23354
<ubottu> Guest23354, please see my private message
<dougl> you did not try hard enuff... what did you try?
<datruth> Guest23354: you should try telling us how your installing it and what type of flash package your trying to install.
<dougl> !flash > dougl
<ubottu> dougl, please see my private message
<datruth> Guest23354: I wasn't here when you asked your question what is your issue?
<Guest23354> i download adope flash player (
<dougl> datruth, they are having issues trying to install flash
<datruth> Guest23354: how did you try and install?
<Guest23354> i try to installed adope (version 11.2.202.238) and the reaktion is apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<datruth> Guest23354: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> datruth, kubuntu-restricted-extras I think you mean
<datruth> yes
<datruth> sorry
<datruth> Guest23354: well is that working?
<Guest23354> no -.-'
<datruth> Guest23354: what error did you get?
<r0lly> sry i was afk
<r0lly> so...
<r0lly> unkonw log
<dougl> how come when I open pages/sites from xchat/kmail (and others) rekonq is the browser it uses - how do I make it so firefox is used?
<rork> dougl: System Settings > Default Applications > Web Browser
<dougl> rork, thanks
<rork> you're welcome, in KDE many things can be set and usually they are found in the System Settings somewhere, having a look around might be rewarding
<phoenix_firebrd> !easteregg
<phoenix_firebrd> !candy
<tsimpson> please play with the bot in /msg rather than here
<phoenix_firebrd> last one?
<phoenix_firebrd> !chocolate
<tsimpson> last warning
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: moderator?
<tsimpson> I happen to be, yes. though you should always listen to the users in the channel
<DarthFrog> !coc | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: Ya i know, I have signed the COC
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: That's good to know.  It's better to follow it. :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: Just for fun :)
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: Pizza?
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  Feel free to "/msg ubottu !pizza"  all you want.
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: what?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: I guess you will echo for that query :D
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  Fill your boots in private chat with the bot.  but not in the open channel, please.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: sure sure, dont mistake me
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: Instead of title of the channel we should put some doodles , what do you think?
<maustrix> ciao
<maustrix> !list
<ubottu> maustrix: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phoenix_firebrd> Any one using nvidia binary proprietary driver, could you paste the framebuffers that are blacklisted in modeproble.d. I am using the driver i downloaded from the nvidia website and on a cold boot system hangs after grub
<phoenix_firebrd> probably after starting to lod the nvidia driver
<phoenix_firebrd> after restarting the system, system boot without problem.
<phoenix_firebrd> I have modified the list of blacklisted framebuffer drivers manually
<SIR_Taco_> http://paste.kde.org/563084/   is the contents of blacklist-framebuffer.conf (12.10 version anyway)
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco_: ya 12.10 mine too
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: I got my problem fixed, Thank you, have a great day
<neweruser123> need halp
<neweruser123> hi nee halp
<neweruser123> wel teh som boady halp meh
<BarkingFish> evening all. wonder if someone could give me a quick hand please - I am trying to run an apt-get upgrade (after reinstalling down to 11.10 yesterday when I changed PCs)  - i have a problem though.  The apt-get upgrade command tells me that 44 packages have been "kept back" - and I want to know why.
<BarkingFish> How do I find out?
<dfgdfgfgdf> I need help with kubuntu
<dfgdfgfgdf> i tried to uninstall LAMP but it ended up demoving all my vital kde desktop packages, now I cant login.
<dfgdfgfgdf> and my home folder is encrypted.
<dfgdfgfgdf> so i cant get in to repair it!
<dfgdfgfgdf> can I turn the encryption off somewhow? without a gui?
<BarkingFish> not that I'm aware of, dfgdfgfgdf.
<BarkingFish> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dfgdfgfgdf> hmm.
<BarkingFish> there you go - try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually
<BarkingFish> it may work on your home directory too
<dfgdfgfgdf> thanks
<BarkingFish> I stress *may* work - I haven't worked with encrypted directories in a long time, so past weblinks, I can't really tell you too much :/
<BarkingFish> meanwhile, anyone got a clue about my little problem above please?  44 packages kept back in apt-get upgrade, don't know how to find out why, or fix it.
<dfgdfgfgdf> wow, rconq is such a piece of..
<dfgdfgfgdf> there is nothing right about it.
<BarkingFish> yup, tell me about it :)  This is why I don't use it.  Download firefox :P
<dfgdfgfgdf> okay, I thinkI'd rather just re-install kubuntu desktop, tomorrow.
<dfgdfgfgdf> or xfce if I have to.
<dfgdfgfgdf> is there anyway of installing xfce from a live dvd to another linux installatioon on a usb stick?
#kubuntu 2012-10-06
<gregory_> hey ho
<gregory_> rchhhh
<gregory_> wie wechselt man hier denn den Raum :-/
<ivanslip> eae pessoal? tudo bom?
<ivanslip> tem algu'em online ai pra me ajudar?
<ivanslip> to com problemas pra instalar o Opera, navegador
<ivanslip> ninguem por ai nao?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Daz646_> Hi everyone.
<SIR_Taco_> FloodBotK1 is full of net splits today :)
<SIR_Taco_> Hello Daz646_
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Daz646_> Could anybody tell me if they are having issues using 802.11n on 5ghz band on kubuntu?
<mr-rich> Do the keepers of the kubuntu site know that the  "tour" still lists "Open Office" as the office suite?
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: http://www.kubuntu.org/contact-us   maybe let them know?
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm looking for an image viewer that can do slideshows of images in a directory in random order.  I see gwenview, but it can't show images in random order.  I used to use geequie under Ubuntu, but I would rather not pull in a bunch of Gnome stuff just for that.
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: most of Gnome is already installed anyway ... just use Muon or Apper to install it ...
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: Kubuntu & Ubuntu share the same repos ...
<dj_segfault> mr-rich Yeah, I know I can do it but it wanted to pull in about 20 dependencies.  I guess there's no rest for the purist.  I'll just do that.  Thanks.
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: I use Evolution as my e-mail client ... have for over a decade ...
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: Firefox uses a lot of GTK ...
<dj_segfault> OK, then it's hopeless.  Done.
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: I still MUCH prefer KDE as a desktop ... Gmome 2 is looking dated & Gnome 3 just plain sucks ...
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: did you know that GTK/Gnome is actually a fork of KDE?
<dj_segfault> mr-rich: I was OK with Gnome 2, but it's now a dead end.
<dj_segfault> mr-rich: No!  That must have been a LONG time ago.  They use such different architectures
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: LONG time ago ... mid 90's, IIRC ...
 * mr-rich is an old school geek
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: KDE was first using the QT widgets, but the license for QT was not fully open source, so a few developers from KDE started began developing a new truely open source widget set called it the Gnome Tool Kit (GTK) ...
<mr-rich> dj_segfault: a few years later, Troll Tech finally relented and made QT truely open source, but by then it was too late ... GTK was taking off big time ...
<SIR_Taco> and then the asteroid hit... and all the dinosaurs died.... ; )
<mr-rich> rotfl
<SIR_Taco> glad you appreciated that one mr-rich : )
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: like I said, I'm an old school geek ... got my CS degree in 1990 ...
<SIR_Taco> that definitely qualifies you
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: the first computer I played with was a TRS80 ... and later an Apple ][ ...
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: did you ever dial up a BBS?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: you should see some of my phone bills from the mid/late 80's ... :)
<SteveRiley> !find
<dj_segfault> I have one thing that's really bugging me in Kubuntu (just moved to Kubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome).    I have 4 virtual desktops in 1 row.  The key sequence I set up to from to the previous desktop/next desktop works MOST of the time, but then all of a sudden it stops working and I can't switch desktops using the keys.  I can still click on a desktop  on he pager to switch, but the keys don't work.  Is that ju
<dthongvl> hello all
<FlameReaper> Does anyone know what is the name of the metapackage that enables you to export a screenshot directly to a image hosting service e.g. Imgur?
<FlameReaper> I think I might have uninstalled it unknowingly while trying to rid my machine of GNOME
<chachan> FlameReaper, I think it's kipi-plugins
<FlameReaper-PC> I see
<mah454> How can add newmode to VGA-0 ?
<mah454> http://paste.debian.net/196832/
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> do you know a wallpaper rotator for kubuntu? i've installed wally, but seems not to work (in other terms it seems i'm too stupid to set it and to make it working). can anybody help me?
<worm> Any quassel users here? I've got a small problem on using Quassel. I can see a lot of "--> someone joined #channel", but it goes terrible when I joined in a busy channel. How can I turn that function off?
<bazhang> worm, tried in #quassel ?
<bazhang> turn off joins/quits/parts quassel is what you want
<worm> Trying to ask there, thanks.
<bazhang> Right click on the buffer -> Hide Events -> Joins, Parts, Quits...     worm
<bazhang> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Quassel   from here, oddly enough
<worm> Thanks.
<bazhang> np
<gingerling> ok, so I am getting a bit annoyed with kubuntu now. I have been a linux user for a good while, and set up a computer for my mum thinking kubuntu would be the best option. Endless ENDLESS problems, totally not user-freindly at all. Even today, she has deleted her task manager AGAIN, despite the icons being locked and not opening the plasmoids editor menu, she just "right clicked it" and now its taking hours to make it work again, i cant ev
<gingerling> en register for the forums to discuss this, it just keeps saying"invalid email address"
<gingerling> the fist part of that sentance is "I have been a linux user for a good while"
<tsimpson> gingerling: in the right-click menu there is an "Unlock Widgets" option, perhaps that was pressed. as for the forums, well we don't control that, it's community run like this channel
<gingerling> the widgets seemed to be locked, and we had pressed the lock widges option.
<gingerling> agh, b2b
<gingerling> *brb
<mikael_> Hellu people, Anyone here running Kubuntu beta2 on lenovo X230 or similar computer with same specs(Intel IvyBridge with GMA4000) ?
<Peace-> mike7b4: what's the problem ?
<Peace-> mike7b4: btw beta are supported on #ubuntu+1
<Peace-> betas
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<matteo_> ciao a tutti
<Peace-> matteo_: english
<bacon4435>  
<bacon4435> ji
<bacon4435> *hi
<bacon4435> exit
<xorthok> bonjour
<xorthok> :/
<juanito> Hi I use kubuntu 12.04 and sometimes I got a process virtuoso-t running at 100% CPU, how to stop it?
<Peace-> juanito: pkill -9  virtuos-t
<tsimpson> juanito: go to system settings, desktop search, and un-check the Enable Nepomuk File Indexer
<juanito> ok done, do I have to restart or not?
<shadeslayer> juanito: hm, ideally it shouldn't eat that much CPU, are you on 4.8.5 ?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: just disabling/killing nepomuk is not a solution, it just hides the problem
<juanito> yes 4.8.5, ok I'm gona restart to make sure
<shadeslayer> hm
<juanito> shadeslayer,  so what is the real solution?
<shadeslayer> juanito: well I'm on 4.9.1 and have no issues wrt nepomuk
<juanito> ok on what distro?
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Precise, what else :P
<juanito> a capucino, lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<juanito> I am on Precise too but did you add aditional apt sources ?
<shadeslayer> yes, see the channel topic on how to upgrade to 4.9.2
<juanito> do you have a link?
<tsimpson> type /topic
<juanito> ok sorry
<juanito> I got it
<shadeslayer> ^ :)
<Tuba__> #maranhao
<Guest66506> hello, i have problem with kubuntu installer on 12.10
<Guest66506> this is debug: http://paste.kde.org/563498/
<GH0> I have been trying to follow several guides, to install postfix. After talking in #postfix with some of the guys they suggested me come here. Because when I was executing postmap, it would fail. http://pastie.org/private/mscl5igkagepe6apoovq They suggested that it was apparmor, so I did the following: http://pastie.org/private/vt4oxqmq65cmiq1fpqyfg
<GH0> Still failed, so now I am left wondering if I didn't do something correctly with apparmor, or if something else is prohibiting it from writing, reading, or creating.
<kubuntu_> how to report bug to kubuntu installer in 12.10?\
<kubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264321/ - becouse i dont knwo how to add bug and i must go away
<kubuntu_> Installer hang out on timezone
<SteveRiley> !find languageselector.qt
<ubottu> Package/file languageselector.qt does not exist in precise
<bluecrow> Hi, I am trying to setup lightIRC chat client on my web server, it loads fine but refuses to connect to my irc server on the same host, because of a flash policy error. Is there anyway I can just turn this off from the orc server end through a config?
<bjrohan> I recently did a clean install of 12.10 beta. Previously I was using Ubuntu 12.04. On my bottom bar I want to add quick application launchers, how do I do so? right now I have the KDE button, the virtual desktops, then dolphin and chrome icons. I want to add more icons like CHrome and doplhin
<bjrohan> I had heard it was impossible to do, I suppose it is :-(
<bjrohan> When I right click it says remove this launcher, I suppose it would be called add launcher?
<roney> bjrohan: You have to unlock your widgets first.
<roney> bjrohan: Then you right click on the desired icon in the menu and select "Add to Panel".
<bjrohan> How do I do that? unlock the widgets
<roney> Click on the fancy icon in the top right corner of your desktop.
<roney> Some options will appear, "Unlock Widgets" is among then.
<bjrohan> I don't have one there? I have a panel toolbox on the bottom right, and on the right side a new activity
<bjrohan> If I right click on my desktp an option is lock and then unlock widegets
<bjrohan> right now it give me the option to lock widgets, so I assume they are already locked
<roney> That's fine, your widgets are already unlocked.
<roney> Everything you have to do now is to right click on the icon you want and select "Add to Panel".
<bjrohan> Okay. That added the icon to the right side of the panel, how can I add / move it to the left side so it is smaller and beside the virutal desktops
<roney> Click on the last icon of your taskbar. It will raise a painel and let you move the icons as you wish.
<roney> It is the "Plasma" icon, right after the system clock.
<bjrohan> Here is what I have, I want to move the Konsole icon to the left:   http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/1505974/3028348
<bjrohan> Doing the Plasma Icon didn't work :-(
<roney> This video will show what I'm saying: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrouuYxGu3E
<bjrohan> I can see that in the video, I can move the Konsole icon, I just can't move it to the area I want on the left where you see the Chrome and Dolphin icons
<roney> Maybe you're just not moving it enough.
<bjrohan> Perhaps something new in 12.10?
<roney> No, that's a KDE feature that the Kubuntu people wouldn't mind to change.
<bjrohan> One other item I am also trying to install ffmpeg so I can do desktop recordings. I think I added the PPA, but in Muon discover I still can't find ffmpeg
<roney> Muon lists ffmpeg normally for me here.
<roney> There's no need for an extra repo.
<bjrohan> Okay. I went into Muon Discover typed ffmpeg, I can see winFF, but not a ffmpeg. Do I look in the package manager instead?
<roney> I just ran Muon and typed ffmeg.
<bjrohan> I can't find it in Muon Discover, But I did find it in Muon Package Manager. When I choose it for installation, it can't, says it need dependcies, but doesn't offer an option to install dependencies, How would I do that?
<bjrohan> The "ffmpeg" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<bjrohan> 	Depends: libavformat53 (>=6:0.10.5~), but 6:0.8.3-6ubuntu2 is to be installed
<bjrohan> 	Depends: libavfilter2, but it is not installable
<bjrohan> 	or libavcodec53, but is not installable
<bjrohan> 	Depends: libavdevice53, but it is not installable
<bjrohan> no go for ffmpeg?
<roney> Your package manager is a total mess right now.
<roney> I've seen this before, just can't remember how I fixed that.
<bjrohan> Any idea how it would have? I recently installed 12.10 fresh, and only used the muon discover and update
<roney> run a sudo apt-get update and try to install ffmpeg again.
<roney> I'm guessing you know how to install a package from the command line.
<bjrohan> no :-(. I have before, but I am not well versed in Linux yet
<roney> Open konsole, than type "sudo apt-get update".
<bjrohan> Yep, I did that
<bjrohan> said it fetched 13.2
<bjrohan> mb
<roney> Nice. Now go to Muon and try to install ffmpeg.
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> the package manager or the discover? seems discover just does applications
<roney> The package manager, of course.
<bjrohan> Same thing
<bjrohan> same error msg
<roney> :-(
<roney> How did you install 12.10?
<bjrohan> from a thumbdrive, downloaded 12.10 beta 1 at the time
<roney> I think it would be better for you to wait a few days for the official release.
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> I tried to install the first error message: libavformat53  I have it installed, it says upgradeable, but when I try to upgrade it is a no go
<bjrohan> The "libavformat53" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<bjrohan> 	or libavcodec53, but is not installable
<bjrohan> I shall wait
<svspl> I'm using 12.04 right now and won't even switch to 12.10 after it's released. Reason? 12.04 is great LTS version and I will use it as long as it's supported. Don't install new software just because it's new. Do it only if you really want it and need it.
<kubuntu_> where can i report bug on kubunut installer?
<roney> kubuntu_: You mean the live CD installer?
<kubuntu_> roney: yes
<kubuntu_> roney: i report this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1063025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063025 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu installer hang on timezones" [Undecided,New]
<roney> Yeah. I think you just have to wait now.
<kubuntu_> and now i havent system, maybe i must install grub manual and maybe kubuntu run
<kubuntu_> becouse i need it to work :D
<roney> kubuntu_: I really recommend you to stick with 12.04.
<kubuntu_> roney: now i have only dont work 12.10
<enelya> huhu
<roney> kubuntu_: It's an awesome version and will be well supported for many years.
<kubuntu_> roney: but i need kernel 3.5, and i cant install him in 12.04 becouse i have uncompability wifi drivers
<roney> kubuntu_: Perhaps your .iso file is corrupted. Try to check its md5 sum.
<kubuntu_> roney: good idea, wait
<kubuntu_> roney: is good
<roney> kubuntu_: :-(
<kubuntu_> ok, grub installed, user added
<roney> How are you installing it?
<ahmed_> hi
<svspl> hi
<Conkerchen> Hi, I got a question on multimediakeys in kubuntu.
<Conkerchen> The keys are recognized correctly and I can assign them to certain action.
<Conkerchen> But I would rather want to forward them to the active app (eg. Browser, VLC, etc)
<Conkerchen> How do I do that?
<Conkerchen> Like when I watch a youtube video on windows, the flash player grabs the PlayPause key and does, as expected, play/pause the video.
<oldsoul> lkllk
<oldsoul> lllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<oldsoul> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<oldsoul> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<oldsoul> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<FloodBotK1> oldsoul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> I have one thing that's really bugging me in Kubuntu (just moved to Kubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome).    I have 4 virtual desktops in 1 row.  The key sequence I set up to from to the previous desktop/next desktop works MOST of the time, but then all of a sudden it stops working and I can't switch desktops using the keys.  I can still click on a desktop  on he pager to switch, but the keys don't work.  Is that ju
<shadeslayer> dj_segfault: how do you set the switching combos?
<dj_segfault> shadeslayer:  System settings -> shortcuts and gestures
<shadeslayer> dj_segfault: try System Settings > Workspace Behaviour > Virtual Desktops > Switching
#kubuntu 2012-10-07
<dj_segfault> I see workspace appearance and windows behavior.    Lemme look again
<dj_segfault> Found it.  Thanks
<dj_segfault> Ah.  I was wrong.  I *did* set it there.
<shadeslayer> okay, it should ideally keep respecting those settings unless another app registers the same shortcuts
<shadeslayer> in which case the app captures the shortcut events instead of plasma desktop
<dj_segfault> I see that the settings I talked about and the setting you talked about are linked.  Changing it in Workspace Behaviors changes it in Shortcuts/KWin
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<em> kubuntu window manager or something like that is messing up again
<em> how can i reset it without restarting my computer?!
<em> im able to get to tty2
<em> but i cant change any windows in tty7
<svspl> try right alt+print screen+k
<em> svspl: thanks that seems to have restarted KDE without restarting the whole computer
<em> of course i lost all the gui applications that were open.
<svspl> you could also use `killall Xorg` or `service kdm restart` but the key-combination is the simplest
<em> yes thank you its a nice one to know.
<ELf0> falae povo
<bazhang> !br | ELf0
<ubottu> ELf0: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jdra> всем привет!
 * Dreadtower is away: Possibly not at the keyboard right now
<justin___> whats a good channel to help me with bash scripting?
<Ani_> http://superxos.com/ based on kubuntu o_O
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i don't see kdevelop qmake plugin in kubuntu, any hint please ?
<papahome> zorg
<papahome> hello
<rly> hi
<rly> How can I send a message which stays up for a given amount of time to the KDE messaging framework?
<greenmanalishi> hello I just tried quantal beta in my intel laptop (sony vaio) and I had some problems...
<greenmanalishi> well is it normal for krunner to show plasmoids? for example if I search for "ball" it will show the plasmoid and when I click on it it will appear in a window!?
<greenmanalishi> Also when I logout, I couldn't log back again using the default lightdm theme (user bar) in live mode...\
<greenmanalishi> Moreover if I enable desktop effects (Alt-Shift-f12) the panel would not change (no blur) although it doesnt report a problem...
<qw[Russian]> Hi all
<qw[Russian]> help me please install ICQ
<kathie> Can someone tell me how to reset the panel to default? I lost all my widgets on the lower right of my panel. No clock, network connection etc.
<rork> qw[Russian]: ICQ is supported by Kopete: Kopete > Settings > Configure > Add account
<rork> kathie: right click the panel > remove panel; right click desktop > add default panel
<rork> kathie: you can also right click the panel, then add widgets and look up the missing stuff
<kathie> rork: thank you!
<rork> on a third note: right click desktop > lock widgets might prevent you from accidentily removing stuff, also the edit bars don't come up if you hover above a desktop widget
<kathie> rork: I deleted it and right clicked and clicked on Add default panel. That  worked perfect!
<bluecrow> Hi. Everytime I install or uninstall something, it starts scrolling about oracle java 7 and errors. Then asks me to restart. This has happened ever since I have manually installed the jdk 7.
<bluecrow> http://paste.kde.org/563864/
<bluecrow> there seems to be something wrong, can aynone help?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> is there the possibility to run .js in the system?
<onebitxajax> i am not developing a plasmoid i need something very simple for test
<rork> onebitxajax: not sure if this counts, but what about opening it in a browser?
<onebitxajax> rork: mmm no it's better if it's on system
<rork> bluecrow: looks like the packaged download isn't the one that's expected : "sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz"
<rork> onebitxajax: then I'm unable to help you, I'm still from the time js was primarily used on the web; probably someone else will know the anser though
<BluesKaj> hey all
<wellington> ew
<wellington> we
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<markus__> moin
<BluesKaj> moin?
<markus__> BluesKaj: Thats what we say in germany to greet someone
<BluesKaj> markus__, well this an english channel
<BarkingFish> Afternoodles guys :) How do you enable use of the Message Indicator widget in KMail please? I've looked through the settings and stuff, and can't find it - but the widget says you need to enable it in whichever app you use.
<xhaa> hai all
<apNixx> hi h
<dougl> hi
<xhaa> i'm new at IRC..help me ...
<BluesKaj> xhaa, we give kubuntu support here ,..if you need irc help join #freenode
<dougl> it is pretty much just typing and reading... that familiar to ya?
<xhaa> thanks Blueskaj
<dougl> xhaa, sorry... never really thot about #freenode - I guess I take the functions of IRC for granted.
<dougl> whois xhaa
<xhaa> ok...
<handheldCar> I just installed Kubuntu, and my browser seems to be slow or unable to connect.
<oda> How does one simply disable CPU frequency scaling?
<dj_segfault>  have one thing that's really bugging me in Kubuntu (just moved to Kubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome).    I have 4 virtual desktops in 1 row.  The key sequence I set up to from to the previous desktop/next desktop works MOST of the time, but then all of a sudden it stops working and I can't switch desktops using the keys.  I can still click on a desktop  on he pager to switch, but the keys don't work.  Is that jus
<davidpt> olá
<BarkingFish> hi guys. someone round who can give me a hand to fix a couple of things please?  I need to know what type of graphics card I have in my PC, and  I need to figure out why my monitor keeps going into standby while I'm booting. Thanks :)
<BarkingFish> What i'd ideally like is the boot setup I had on my previous PC, which was vt handoff to 7, verbose, noplymouth and no splash either, but I imagine the monitor going into standby while I'm booting will kind of mess that up somewhat.
<BarkingFish> sorry - I forgot to add, I also need to know how to enable the use of the message indicator widget in kmail, if someone happens to know please :)
<mocha> hi everybody
<BarkingFish> hi mocha :)
<mocha> hi
<removillk> polacy?
<mocha> where are you from?
#kubuntu 2013-09-30
<Guest78348> KinfoCenter is not showing my processor information, nor in the system setting/about-system module (which seems to get it's info from Kinfocenter or solid in general).  The plasma desktop widgets show complete, proper cpu info, and lshw also returns accurate info on the cpu.  running kubuntu 13.10, kde 4.11.1, and kinfo is 4.11.1 as well
<DT4> hi
<MikchaelP> Why will compix work 100% in ubuntu ultimate edtion. based  on ( 12.04 ) kde... but in kubuntu 13.04 enable desktop cube the cube don't work ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zmitya> hi Gents
<zmitya> since yesterday, my digital clock shows the time in UTC for some reason
<zmitya> I tried to reconfigure tzdata, tried to set upthe timezone in KDE as well
<louigi> hey fellas! just installed xubuntu 12.04, having problems with kdenlive
<louigi> It starts with the error: QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action
<louigi> then, no matter what icon you click - Add Clip or whatever - kdenlive crashes
<jussi> louigi: please report a bug, then we can take a look at it.
<louigi> jussi, I was hoping someone already reported it and I can get a fix quickly! kdenlive did work fine before, I reinstalled xubuntu, same version.
<jussi> louigi: someone on suse had a similar issue, perhaps youll find answers there: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/449143-kdenlive-1-7-8-crashing-since-11-3-updates.html
<jussi> louigi: seems like that particular version is a bit problematice
<louigi> jussi, yeah, read that, reboot does not help... Do you think it makes sense to install svn version?
<jussi> louigi: check if there is a nightly on Launchpad or so. but it might kill kittens or somethign
<louigi> jussi, yeah... maybe I did do some voodoo magic for this version half a year ago, but now I don't remember
<jussi> louigi: the kdenlive page suggets strongly to use this repo: https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-release
<jussi> http://www.kdenlive.org/download-ubuntu
<louigi> jussi, thx for looking into this! Will install this version )
<jussi> yw
 * M_Kay2 
<zorael> Do any of the kubuntu ppas have newer kdevelop and kdevplatform packages (than are in official raring or saucy repos)?
<miguel_> yepah!
<andreu> hey
<Guest71680> q passa pixa!
<andreu> 2 pixas
<Guest71680> 3 pixas
<andreu> cinquenta
<Guest71680> setecientos veinte mil pixas
<andreu> do you want to see a penis?
<Guest71680> ok bitch
<andreu> ohhh my
<andreu> yeyeyeyeya
<Guest71680> xoxox
<andreu> h
<andreu> xxx
<FloodBotK1> andreu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71680> xxx
<andreu> you fuck
<Guest71680> you fuck a lot
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kaadu> Hello
<kaadu> Some germans here ?
<tsimpson> !de | kaadu
<ubottu> kaadu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tsimpson> try #kubuntu-de
<kaadu> thanks
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ovidiu-florin> hello lordievader
<keithzg> So, Firefox seems to ignore KDE's locale settings, like timestamp formats when printing. Does anybody know how it can be badgered into behaving like a responsible citizen?
<alexis___> //list
<keithzg> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
<bprompt> keithzg:     I don't think there's much flexibility or access to that property in FF
<keithzg> bprompt: Question is, is it getting that from somewhere (like some GNOME or GTK-specific config), or is that just hard-coded into Firefox?
<bprompt> keithzg:    it seems to me is hardcoded
<keithzg> Firefox does seem weirdly inflexible though, apart from plugins . . . one of the reasons I generally just use Rekonq or Konqueror, or one of their derivatives like Chromium.
<keithzg> bprompt: Alas. That's unfortunate to hear, it's really annoying my officemate. Ah well.
<bprompt> keithzg:   I checked about:config   and the codes it uses for the format don't seem like "date command" compliant
<linux> yo les gen ?
<linux> its fot chat ?
<bprompt> check channel topic :)
<linux> fr ?
<linux> turkish or french ?
<bprompt> I think there's a #kubuntu.fr  not sure
<linux> thx xD
<bprompt> np
#kubuntu 2013-10-01
<Phoenixz> I am in Mexico, but I always have my computer in English. I just used system settings - locale to specify that I am actually in mexico, and added spanish as a secondary language, and now all of the sudden, all my bash is in Spanish.. Why is this, and how can I revert this? I have spanish as secondary language, so I do not see why bash is in spanish...
<Phoenixz> I am in Mexico, but I always have my computer in English. I just used system settings - locale to specify that I am actually in mexico, and added spanish as a secondary language, and now all of the sudden, all my bash is in Spanish.. Why is this, and how can I revert this? I have spanish as secondary language, so I do not see why bash is in spanish...
<protoss1976> Buon giorno a tutti
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> for kdialg, if i use it for a app to select files... how can i filter filetypes? so i can eg. only choose images files?
<protoss1976_> Bgg a tutti
<haotaer_> 这东西怎么玩的
<protoss1976> Qualcuno mi può aiutare? ho un problemino
<hateball> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<protoss1976> thank's
<Vorbis> deluser AlaBell
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ppawel> anyone using saucy and having problems after latest package updates with network manager widget (can't connect to wifi/vpn)?
<BluesKaj> ppawel:  best to ask about saucy in #ubuntu+1
<ppawel> BluesKaj, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> was trying to change .ts video file from it's wrapper to mpg with avconv, but the stream seems to be corrupted
<mparillo> ppawel: Funny, I had the exact opposite problem.  I had problems with the NM Applet, but a fresh install resolved them. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1220967
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220967 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "The new Network Manager applet does not connect but System Settings > Network does" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ppawel> mparillo, thanks for the info. there is something more wrong with my install - kwallet does not even remember my ssh key password
<ppawel> I think it's related to kwallet somehow
<ppawel> strange because it started today.. after kde packages were updated to 4.11.2
<mparillo> ppawel: There was some discussion where kwallet required repeated authentication in 13.10, but I cannot find a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet Perhaps it was reported upstream.
<ppawel> mparillo, thanks, I am looking through the bugs now
<mparillo> Sorry I could not help.
<ppawel> mparillo, don't worry, it's ok. I am used to things breaking
<ppawel> I have been using archlinux with testing repository enabled for 5 years :)
<ppawel> only recently I switched to kubuntu
<ppawel> anyway, something is really really wrong - when I enter "ksshaskpass" then I get a prompt for my wallet password BUT THE PASSWORD IS ALREADY FILLED IN!!!
<ppawel> this is very risky that my wallet password is stored somewhere
<javierito> hello all
<mparillo> ppawel: Tonight (in eight hours or so), I expect to get my 4.11.2 updates, and I will watch for that and report here. But, until then, I am using a live USB.
<javierito> have achanel for networking and servers?
<ppawel> mparillo, ok good luck
<mparillo> ppawel: Same to you.
<mparillo> javierito: 	#ubuntu-server ?
<javierito> mmm not is linux, only talk about one strange configuration i view today
<javierito> and i dont understand that configuration
<Xerofyte>  I just Installed KDE SC 4.11 on my Ubunu 12.04 LTS. And when I rebooted my machine. There was no KDE Plasma Workspace in the Sessions on my Login Screen?
<Xerofyte>  I just Installed KDE SC 4.11 on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. And when I rebooted my machine. There was no KDE Plasma Workspace in the Sessions on my Login Screen?
<Xerofyte>  I just Installed KDE SC 4.11 on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. And when I rebooted my machine. There was no KDE Plasma Workspace in the Sessions on my Login Screen?
<wafflejock> anyone here installed Node.js?
<ovidiu-florin> wafflejock: I did once, some time ago
<ovidiu-florin> what's the problem?
<et__> ciao
<et__> !list
<ubottu> et__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<et__> ciao
<et__> !list
<pinotu> ciao
<pinotu> !list
<ubottu> pinotu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pinotu> ! list
<ubottu> pinotu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Unit193> pinotu: Dude read the text, no warez.
<pinotu> !list
<ubottu> pinotu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pinotu> ciao
<pinotu> !list
<ubottu> pinotu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Roey> thelionroars:  see the movie "Four Lions"
<thelionroars> I've seen it
<thelionroars> sorry, I wasn't impressed
<Roey> not even the scene with the party bomb
<Roey> thelionroars:  ^
<thelionroars> no
<thelionroars> it's one of those movies where things happen so that certain stars can do or say certain things
<thelionroars> at my age I'm more interested in good characterisation and plot
<Roey> ah
<Roey> thelionroars:  understood.
<Roey> <thelionroars> it's one of those movies where things happen so that certain stars can do or say certain things
<Roey> you mean like Snakes on a Plane?
<thelionroars> one I've never seen, but I suppose :)
<Xerofyte> Just install KDE and Its Awesome. How Can I add Widgets to the desktop? I also tried to Install some widgets but they do not appear in the widgets list :(
<wafflejock> ovidiu-florin: sorry was out for a bit actually hopped in on the node.js channel and got some help thx though
#kubuntu 2013-10-02
<silverbulleto> guys, kubuntu 13.04 isn't lts right?
<mparillo> Xerofyte: To add Widgets to the desktop, just right-click on your desktop and select Add Widgets.
<gilb> hello
<mparillo> Xerofyte: To install widgets, after you select Add Widgets, you should see Get New Widgets, and you can pick from many.
<westyvw> is Karbon not in Kubuntu anymore?
<mparillo> !find karbon
<ubottu> Found: karbon
<mparillo> !find karbon saucy
<westyvw> saucy only eh?
<westyvw> hmm well apt-get install karbon didnt throw an error this time. odd
<westyvw> so like nevermind!
<mparillo> !info karbon
<ubottu> karbon (source: calligra): vector graphics application for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 828 kB, installed size 2514 kB
<ampopf_> Hello. Did anybody experienced problem with VPN routing in kde 4.11? KDE does not save PPTP VPN connection (new or existed) if  there are changes in routing.
<ropeus> hello mates
<ropeus> i need assistance w/ ur permission
<ropeus> i've linux lite 2.3.0 w/ ubuntu 12.4
<ropeus> is necessary an upgrade to lastest linux distribution?
<ropeus> any remark will be welcomed
<ropeus> tnx in advance
<hateball> ropeus: Are you experiencing any problems? 12.04 is a LTS release so it should be good for security
<hateball> So unless you want new features, there's no reason to fix what is not broken
<ropeus> yes mate but i use it only for learning by browsing spcific sites
<ropeus> it is installed on Asus Eee PC 8.9" w. 2 GB Ram & 2 SSD 4GB SLC 16 GB MLC
<ropeus> Enough for linux i guess
<ropeus> my friend recommend me to install lastest Ubuntu release
<ropeus> it is any difference between them when discuss about security ?
<Tm_T> ropeus: as long as it's supported release you should be fine in that
<ropeus> understood and tnx 4 ur support, guys
<ropeus> it's my first time when I use this kind of comm , under LINUX S.O  'course
<ropeus> i hope so I don't disturb U in anyway ...
<Tm_T> ropeus: not at all, this is actually the correct place to ask such questions (:
<Tm_T> ropeus: so basicly your current options are 12.04 and 13.04 releases, 13.10 release will come out later this month
<ropeus> i see that and thanxs again
<ropeus> my fault is that I use just for few months this open-source solution
<ropeus> even I've 44 and I am a cyber forensic expert , retired National Institute Of Forensic Science employer http://www.inec.ro
<ropeus> and now , CEO of My own ROPEUS INVESTIGATION AGENCY, Microsoft Certified Gold Partner, MSCE and CCNA 3.0
<ropeus> but a novice in LINUX Administration :(
<ropeus> see ya next time ....
<ropeus> with regards, EUSEBIU PUNGARU - http://ro.linkedin.com/pub/eusebiu-pungaru/13/578/456
<IR0NY> привет
<M_Kay> i would love to buy new kubuntu t-shirt! :/
<IR0NY> =)
<M_Kay> but there is so official shop for that right?
<IR0NY> dont know
<M_Kay> *no
<IR0NY> BB
<ppawel> mparillo, hi, after today's package update everything is ok again
<mparillo> ppawel: Thank you for the update. Muon update has not yet notified me of 4.11.2 (of course I could apt-get, but I tend not to on Kubuntu; for some reason I now need to on Mint KDE, but that is a story for another channel). Did kwallet come in today's update or do you no longer think that was the root cause?
<ppawel> mparillo, a lot of packages got updated to 4.11.2 and kwallet started working again. I think the problem was that I got in the middle of kde upgrade yesterday - part of packages was at 4.11.1 and part was updated.. or maybe not
<ppawel> anyway it works now
<mparillo> M_Kay: https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<mparillo> ppawel: Glad to hear it. I will keep that in mind when the 4.11.2 update appears for me.
<M_Kay> nice i didn't know about that :)
<M_Kay> will there be other products in near future?
<M_Kay> i cant war size L :D
<mparillo> M_Kay: I do not know for certain, but I have lurked and heard some chatter.
<lordievader> Whoo there are shirts available, should order one soon :D
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Nerdy> Hi.
<lordievader> Hey Nerdy
<Nerdy> I recently install a seagate 64mb cache 1tb hard drive into my PC and for some reason I can't quite fathom the installer for kubuntu 13.04 64 bit doesn't recognise the exisiting partition and unallocated space.
<Nerdy> I can mount the partitions and unmount them in the desktop ui.
<Nerdy> But the installer just won't read it properly.
<Nerdy> Never had this issue before.
<Nerdy> It is mbr setup not gpt.
<lordievader> Nerdy: Was it formated by Windows as a dynamic disk?
<Nerdy> Nope.
<Nerdy> I did shrink the hard drive down in windows but that has never had this knock on effect before with Linux OS's.
<Nerdy> ST1000DM003
<Nerdy> Seagate hdd.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<yossarianuk> is 13.10 going to ship with latest KDE version - i.e 4.11.2 ?
<yossarianuk> and will it follow 4.11.x updates ? (as 4.11 is an LTS version of KDE)
<soee> yossarianuk, yes
<soee> this is going to be main KDE version i think, and than newer will land in saucy backports
<CRASH26> hello
<CRASH26> hello
<lordievader> Hey CRASH26
<CRASH26> yes lord
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers
<lalit> ty c
<craig_> hello
<anku> hi
<anku> hey.. how do i add dalnet
<smaudet> hey, looking for some help installing kubuntu 13.04 onto efi, getting an error message with grub, can anyone help? its the 'grub-efi package failed to install into /target/' message if that helps any, and its a dualboot (hopefully) system
<genii> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<smaudet> genii: not helpfull
<smaudet> its a grub issue - I need something I can do from within the kubuntu livecd
<smaudet> preferrably
<smaudet> unless you know how to swap out the grub?
<genii> smaudet: Unfortunately, currently the (U)EFI is implemented in different ways on different systems, so there is no single approach. And I personally haven't had to deal with it yet, so the best I can do at the moment is offer the canned help of the bot's link.
<smaudet> genii: then I'm currently more qualified than you to fix this =/ sorry
<smaudet> genii: after all you don't generally trawl the web for this stuff until you're faced with the problem
<genii> Yup.
<smaudet> I was hoping someone might be able to offer light on the grub issue I mentioned, google was no help
<smaudet> I guess I'll ask in grub if no one here knows
<smaudet> different question: why is dolphin 'prohibited' from accessing my other partitions...it 'just works' on the official ubuntu cd X_X
<smaudet> nvm figured it out
<smaudet> hmm...it LOOKS like the installer worked, it just crapped out on the grub installer. I wonder if its enough to run the grub installer from the live session...
<smaudet> genii: for future reference, you can obtain efi boot info with a dmesg | grep -i efi
<smaudet> Gets you vendor, version information
<smaudet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184993/
<smaudet> genii: ^
<genii> smaudet: Looks like framebuffer issue
<smaudet> genii: maybe, unrelated to my issue but one decent solution to the efi stuff might be to identify the vendors, looks like my vendor is pretty popular: http://www.insydesw.com/services/engineering-services
<smaudet> Looks like they're ripping off Ubuntu Touch: http://www.insydesw.com/products/androidsolutions
<smaudet> So an interesting company to watch nevertheless.
<babbarshaer> any good tutorials on linux commands ?
<chachan> there must be thousands...
<chachan> just google and find the one fits with you
<genii> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<pinotu> !list
<ubottu> pinotu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<smaudet> FYI, you guys need to get on this efibootmgr thing, I've spent nearly 4 hours reading up on efi/why my efi refuses to add a boot an entry, which basically comes down to a lot of complex stuff and a kernel bug or two which is still being worked on. I've added myself to the requisite bug on launchpad to be updated on notifications, but its kinda sad that I feel that I have to resort to using the Windows 8 Bootlaoder configuration too
<smaudet> Great live CD 13.04 though :)
<Unit193> !uefi | This worked well for me.
<ubottu> This worked well for me.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<silverbulleto> guys, a good html/pearl editor for kubuntu?
<smaudet> *sigh* Unit193: thank you for the canned response - there are various issues, right now I'm not sure if its motherboard BIOS issue, a Windows 8 issue of some sort, or something else - the issue is that this is significant complexity that I didn't want to have to get into, so thank you, but that doesn't help.
<smaudet> And a less technical user would have given up long ago and simply wiped their drive.
<nexustwelve> No one needs UEFI.  So why not just turn it off?
<smaudet> nexustwelve: well, because I have a Windows 8 partition (which I don't have to permission to wipe), and I have a bunch of different 'support' partitions - I'm not even sure where the default efi setup is on this crazy HDD X_X
<nexustwelve> UEFI can usually be disabled in the BIOS.  Consider trying it.  If Windows complains, just turn it back on.
<smaudet> I know you can turn off the Windows 8 EFI, but I don't know what that'd do to the rest of the drive, and no, I'm NOT imaging the entire thing just to wipe it.
<smaudet> nexustwelve: the entire drive is formatted with gpt though, is that even going to work with BIOS?
<smaudet> I thought it doesn't.
<nexustwelve> I am not familiar with GPT.
<smaudet> Right, so basically you're a fish out of water. It'd make sense to go the (very sensible) route of BIOS/MBR if I could, but my hands are tied.
<smaudet> I suppose a tool to do partition conversion would be nice, maybe as an addition to gparted, but no such tool exists afaik.
<nexustwelve> If you have USB 3.0, consider just running linux from a USB stick.  It would probably still be pretty quick.
<smaudet> nexustwelve: I have a flash drive and usb 3.0, I'm running kubuntu live as we speak
<smaudet> Is there a sensible way to persist configuration?
<nexustwelve> Make the USB stick, persistent with Unetbootin.
<smaudet> I don't think that is persistent - I'm using Unetbootin
<smaudet> And I've shut this system on/off several times.
<smaudet> I have to reconfigure the browser/packages/wifi each time.
<nexustwelve> On Unetbootin's gui...at the bottom is the section...'Space used to preserve files across reboots'.  Just set that to max.
<smaudet> And yes, the usb is booting off of efi, so its not the efi that's broken, its the kubuntu/linux/efibootmgr thats broken
<smaudet> nexustwelve: hmm, how about adding space off the internal HDD if I want to do lots of package installs?
<smaudet> its just a cheapo 8 GB drive
<nexustwelve> 8GB is more than enough for max persistence.
<smaudet> nexustwelve: I don't think you understood my question; can I e.g. configure gpt partitions on my HDD to link under e.g. /usr/local/ ?
<smaudet> So that way I basically have a usb 'key' for booting ubuntu
<smaudet> all it has is the bootloader and kernel
<nexustwelve> A general idea could be this...1. Maintain a favorite linux guest VM on Windows.  2. Use something like remastersys to create backups of this VM.  3.  Use Unetbootin to create a persistence live USB with this backup image.
<smaudet> Which would actually be fantastic from the perspective that i could later repartition the HDD when I figure out the efi bootloader and simply move the files from the usb over to the internal hdd
<nexustwelve> This way you can allow the linux install to evolve and change with your needs...take it anywhere.  AND not disturb Windows 7 and it's UEFI drama.
<nexustwelve> Windows 8*
<smaudet> nexustwelve: another way of asking since you don't do gpt, would this work: I have 1 primary partition with X logical partitions, and add entries to an /etc/fstab on my usb 3.0 flash drive to those logical partitions?
<nexustwelve> I do this with great success on my system.  It's nice to have my favorite linux setup whereever I go.  [like school, friend's houses, etc.]
<smaudet> (also I don't know that this is a 3.0 usb drive)
<smaudet> (its just usb, is there a way to check?)
<nexustwelve> You could go with /etc/fstab...but each boot might not order the HDD partitions the same way each time.
<nexustwelve> Every partition will show in the file manager...and mount as soon as you click on it anyway.
<smaudet> nexustwelve: what do you mean? what order? usually you can use UUIDs and just load whatever uuid for that partition
<nexustwelve> The assignment of /dev/sda might not always be the C: drive in the windows each time.
<smaudet> e.g. mount 4ea67b4c-fb9e-4029-b486-2cf2dd5e7680 to /usr/local, another uuid to /usr/bin, etc. etc.
<nexustwelve> I've not used that method before.[UUID].  If you know it works.  Go for it.
<smaudet> nexustwelve: yeah it should be ok, at the very least I can do some testing and iterate. Thanks for the idea! :D
<smaudet> (for anyone that's curious this is the bug I'm having: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1167622)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173423 in Linux "duplicate for #1167622 Kernel fails to update EFI vars, rendering system unbootable [P8P67 PRO REV 3.1, BIOS 1904 08/15/2011]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smaudet> Confirmed and still working on a fix.
<petersaints> I installed Kubuntu with Secure Boot off, but I wanted to enable it now. How can I reinstall the bootloader with Secure Boot support?
<nexustwelve> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nexustwelve> About 2/3 the way down the page...'Converting Ubuntu into EFI or Legacy mode'
<petersaints> Ok. I'll try to use boot repair. I thought that I could just install a grub-efi-secureboot package or something
<nexustwelve> It looks like once Grub is setup for EFI, you can just turn it on in the BIOS and try booting.
<nexustwelve> Have everything backed up if possible.
<nexustwelve> [always]
#kubuntu 2013-10-03
<coded1> hello all, I'm having a problem allowing certain group members to access a directory
<coded1> The directory is owned by 'foo:bar'  I made a group called localaccess and changed the ownership of the directory to 'foo:localaccess' giving rw permissions to the group
<coded1> so the file heirarchy is '/media/foo/bar/baz'  media,foo and bar have ownership 'foo:localaccess' and g+rx permissons
<coded1> the user 'ipsum' is given membership to the group localaccess (adduser ipsum localaccess)
<coded1> but ipsum is given 'denied access' every time it tries to get past /media/foo
<Xerofyte> Hello All. Can Anyone please let me know how to Install plasma wallpaper addon in KDE 4.11. I Installed it on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Xerofyte> Hello All. Can Anyone please let me know how to Install plasma wallpaper addon in KDE 4.11. I Installed it on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I need the DreamDesktop
<bwayne> greetings all. i've been wanting to try KDE for a while now. i've been searching and i cannot find a way to minimize a window to an icon in the taskbar. i think i found a way to with the 'icon tasks' program on kde-look. Is minimizing to the application icon ala Unity a built-in feature in kde?
<Xerofyte> Anyone there
<kristal> Soo lubuntu and xubunt 13.10 have a nasty bug that hangs any FM when you open trash... does kubuntu have this too?
<kristal> Ugh connection so unreliable
<Zeppelin> yellow
<keryg> I do have problem with the application launcher menu
<excognac> hi all. how do i make a user in kubuntu 12.04 able to write all other user's /home and make his one invisble to all?
<mickael> excognac: if this user is sudo, then he can see every files from other users
<excognac> mickael: yeah say user1 is sudoer user isn't. ofc i managed to cp files in Konsole, just wanted to makes things easier with Dolphin
<excognac> *user2
<mickael> did you try with kdesudo dolphin ?
<excognac> ? how does that work?
<mickael> 'kdesudo dolphin' makes you execute dolphin as superuser
<mickael> and ask you password with a nice window
<mickael> so you can see everything in the fs
<mickael> alt+F2 -> kdesudo dolphin (press enter)
<mickael> it may do what you need.
<excognac> oh thanks so much, sorry for being noob
<mickael> you're welcome and do not apologize :)
<Betiv_jegos> hackers here?
<Betiv_jegos> ??
<claycorn3> hello
<claycorn3> i have a question
<yossarianuk> ?
<claycorn3> i would like to do screenfetch
<claycorn3> how do i do that>
<yossarianuk> you mean a screen shot ?
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get install ksnapshot
<yossarianuk> kde's native screenshot tool is the best for any OS.
<claycorn3> no the info shot used in terminal
<claycorn3> shows my os and info
<yossarianuk> not sure what you mean ?
<claycorn3> in terminal it shows your os info in basic graphics
<claycorn3> `http://served.kittykatt.us/projects/screenfetch/screenfetch-asciiart-v2-3-0.png
<claycorn3> tis
<claycorn3> this
<mickael> claycorn3: https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch
<mickael> Section 'How do I get screenFetch'
<mickael> it does not appear to be in the servers of ubuntu, so you have to build it on your own
<claycorn3> ty
<claycorn3> :3
<andreu> hey!!
<andreu> tar yu duing?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Roey> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<dougiel> BluesKaj, you busy = what is with all the updates... seems excessivem - is it safe for my 13.04?
<BluesKaj> dougiel,  that usually depends , but one can never predict , it's different for different machines
<BluesKaj> it's usually safe
<dougiel> lots of kde and plasma stuff
<BluesKaj> kde upgrades
<dougiel> 249 packages...
<BluesKaj> that's normal
<dougiel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> for upgrading the desktop packages, yes
<dougiel> Thanks BluesKaj  - appreciate your time, as always chatting with you and everyone is a great piece of mind :)
<BluesKaj> dougiel, hope it goes well for you
<dougiel> BluesKaj, thanks I'll let you know in an hour :)
<dougiel> BluesKaj,  done... uneventful and so far completely transparent upgrade with no apparent change FYI - thanks
<BluesKaj> dougiel, good :)
<smartboyhw> Can anyone make sense out of http://pastebin.kde.org/pozufagtx? (Debian ardour3 source package in a Ubuntu Saucy pbuilder)
<smartboyhw> Oops, wrong channel:P
<yossarianuk> for 14.04 is kubuntu going to have to fork xorg support ?
<yossarianuk> (due to Mir)
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: eh?
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: we're not forking anything
<shadeslayer> Xorg is there in the archive, and we just that till 14.04
<yossarianuk> I thought by then Ubuntu would be Mir only.
<yossarianuk> no xorg.
<Xerofyte> Hello EveryOne
<Xerofyte> !kde | Xerofyte
<ubottu> Xerofyte, please see my private message
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<alfredo> mbae
<vojtcek>  gfomdf,
<vojta> Sorry for that nonsense, my laptop is lagging :(
<BluesKaj> vojta, got nepomuk indexing running ?
<vojta> I don't know.. I tried Richard Burns Rally on wine, but I got only black screen.. It works now.
<BluesKaj> vojta, system settings> desktop search
<vojta> And sorry, I am new to KDE, i used Unity previously
<epimeth> hi all... anyone know how to set up l2tp?
<epimeth> !l2tp
#kubuntu 2013-10-04
<skreech__> What's L2tp ?
<skreech__> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ym> How can i upgrade to new KDE4.11
<ym> my system is kubuntu12.04
<skreech__> ym: It's on www.kubuntu.org
<skreech__> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11
<excognac> hi all. What is better for upgrade from 12.04to 13.04: live-dvd or Konsole? any serious issues with either way?
<hateball> excognac: well you're going to go 12.04-12.10-13.04, unless you want to risk breaking things
<hateball> Personally I get faster read speeds from the internet than I do from physical media, so I opt for that :)
<excognac> hateball, thanks bro. i'll do that.
<skreech__> excognac: What's your hard drive setup?
<excognac> skreech__: it's a laptop with separate system and data and win7 partitions. partition manager can't really see these as partitions were recently rescued/rep[aired with testdisk
<skreech__> excognac: you saved the data?
<excognac> skreech__: you mean testdisk log?
<skreech__> ha ha Ok I guess I mean to ask are you fine with the system being reinstalled/upgraded in the current state. You are not going to lose anything?
<excognac> skreech__: nope, i won't. all my data is backed up.
<skreech__> alright well if you have some time you can upgrade from Konsole it's the way to keep things intact but takes a lot of time.
<skreech__> Live DVD is almost the same amount of time for a singular upgrade but across multiple updates I'm not sure how well it turns out in terms of time. Of course if you are doing this across a couple of computers (same house, for school or friends) the DVD works out in terms of time
<excognac> i'd prefer to use konsole instead of muon or so.
<skreech__> Yeah me too
<skreech__> but in terms of speed and being fairly clean when you are done a reinstall works out best but that's only nice if you have a /home partition
<excognac> i do have it. so sudo do-release-upgrade will upgrade first to 12.10 then, right?
<skreech__> Yes :)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Gargoyle1976> I'm having issues with my usb ports.  Power but no recognition of devices.
<Gargoyle1976> Any thoughts?
<chachan> Gargoyle1976, any device?
<bootkiller> Gargoyle1976, had the same issue a few days, unplugging and reconnecting all devices did the trick.
<Gargoyle1976> bootkiller: tried that.  No dice.  It is my mouse.  The only change I've had in the last week is I had to change out my video card.  But I wouldn't think that would affect the usb...
<Gargoyle1976> bootkiller: I'm using a ps2 mounse now...but I tried other devices and they aren't recognized...just powered
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Greetings.  remember trying to help me with my usb problem?
<BluesKaj> hi Gargoyle1976 , yes , how's it going ?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Not good.  Apparently my usb is providing power but no data.  Won't detect anything connected to it.  Was working fine before video card change out.  Stumped
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, could you expalin your situation again ?, my memory needs refreshing
<BluesKaj> err explain
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, so you installed new graphics driver for the new graphics card and now you don't have  ?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj:Graphics card crapped out(memory); Got new card(both nVidia); now usb giving issues;  Thought it was just mouse but discovered the usb won't recognize anything
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Power is supplied but no data...strange
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, did you lsusb in the terminal ?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Yeah...when the mouse is plugged in it sees it but can't communicate.  I plugged in my phone and it got power but it couldn't see it.  tried another phone still no recognition
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, have you updated / upgraded lately?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: I try to keep updated regularly.  Check at least once a week.  If not more
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Just checked...got some updating to get current.  Will check back if still problems  thanks
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Back later
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, always run updates and upgrades after installing new hardware even if you installed new driver and rebooted
<flare> ubuntu español?
<flare> how to install private drivers in ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> !es > flare
<ubottu> flare, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> flare, this kubuntu support not ubuntu
<flare> ok thanks a lot
<kubuntu> holo
<Guest94238> u.u
<genii> Hm.
<DrowKiroth> hello all
<DrowKiroth>  I need some help I am new to Kubuntu
<DrowKiroth> I am trying to get sfml 2.1 working on Kubuntu and need to install some othe packages but cant seem to find them
<DrowKiroth>  I do not have a ton of experience on linux but want to use it more
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a latest touch based windows 8 device. I would like to install and test Plasma active. I would like to know how I can go abou doing that. I am running the latest Kubuntu now.
<DrowKiroth>  the first package is pthread
<vadrao> DrowKiroth: Are you trying to install it from the package manager? or other method?
<DrowKiroth> either way
<DrowKiroth>  I have tried the software manager and couldnt find it in there and
<DrowKiroth> cant seem to find the right source online
<DrowKiroth>  pppppp
<DrowKiroth> ignore the p's
<vadrao> Just search for "sfl" in Muon Package manager
<vadrao> I think, the name of the package is "python-sfml"
<vadrao> Then you can just install it and check it out
<DrowKiroth> I am trying to use it with c and C++ as well as opengl also sfl just brought up sflphone
<DrowKiroth> http://www.sfml-dev.org/tutorials/2.1/compile-with-cmake.php
<DrowKiroth> that is the sfml instructions that I am trying to run off of
<DrowKiroth> vadro I also appreciate the help by the ay
<DrowKiroth> *way
<genii> The repo version is still 1.6, there is a PPA with 2.0.0 but it was last updated Jan 14th
<Daskreech> DrowKiroth: You can search here or on http://packages.ubuntu.com for the name of any command or package name you need
<Daskreech> vadrao: Plasma active?
<vadrao> Daskreech: Yes
<vadrao> Daskreech: I would like to test the latest and the greatest as I have a touch screen device
<Daskreech> http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Installation
<Daskreech> !info python-sfml
<ubottu> python-sfml (source: python-sfml): Simple and Fast multimedia library - Python Bindings. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5-2build2 (raring), package size 60 kB, installed size 224 kB
<vadrao> Daskreech: I was hoping for something like a ppa so that I can test it with my current installation of Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> Daskreech:  pong!
<Daskreech> claydoh: Is there a KA PPA?
<claydoh> hmm
 * claydoh looks
<Daskreech> other than the daily live image?
<claydoh> Daskreech: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<claydoh> not sure how complete it is, have not used it myself
<DrowKiroth> so sorry to sound stupid but I have to ask anyways when I go and search the database for packages it comes up with a bunch of different ones should I just take the first one? Once again I am sorry for being a ubuntu noob?  the package I am looking at right now is pthreads
<BluesKaj> DrowKiroth, open muon and search there
<vadrao> DrowKiroth: There are two ways you can install software on linux based computers. 1) Download the software, compile and install it. This is the way you are trying to install it now. 2) Install it directly from the package manager. Like the Muon Package manager. The package manager takes care of all the dependencies for you. So you do not need to install each software package seperately.
<vadrao> I recommend the second way.
<vadrao> So do many folks down in here
<DrowKiroth> I have no problem ith doing it the second way
<DrowKiroth> *with I like easy but sfml dosent come  up in the muno package manager
<DrowKiroth> I apologize to you guys for being retarted
<BluesKaj> DrowKiroth, what exactly are you trying to install ?
<DrowKiroth> sfml is a software library for development
<DrowKiroth> it is simliar to glut
<DrowKiroth> or anyother api that you might use when using opengl to make graphics application
<DrowKiroth> http://www.sfml-dev.org/tutorials/2.1/compile-with-cmake.php
<vadrao> DrowKiroth: From this link http://www.sfml-dev.org/tutorials/2.1/start-linux.php
<vadrao> I think you need to install the package called "libsfml-dev" from Muon Package manager
<BluesKaj> DrowKiroth, libsmfl-dev
<BluesKaj> it's in muon
<vadrao> Alternatively just type the command in Konsole (a terminal program) "sudo apt-get install libsfml-dev"
<BluesKaj> err libsfml-dev
<DrowKiroth> thank you all
<DrowKiroth> sorry to frustrate you Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> no frusrtration , i'm patient :)
<vadrao> DrowKiroth: So, did it work? :)
<DrowKiroth> Yes it installed
<DrowKiroth> but Now I need to double check some settings on my project and make sure that it knows where the libraries are
<vadrao> Just keep trying. You will get it. If you are stuck, then you know where to knock :)
<DrowKiroth>  Thanks guys
<DrowKiroth> Hey vadro, by default where would I find the lib files Iif I did the install through the terminal
<ka_> HM. I seem to not be able to log in after upgrade to 13.10. I get to te login screen. But only get kicked back to the login screen when I try to log in...
<genii> ka_: The first suspect in these cases is the permissions in your home directory. Try when at login ctrl-alt-F1 to gain console and login there. It can either log you in OK or else give you a more informative message about the problem. If you can login then I suggest: sudo chown -R yourusername: /home/yourusername     and then alt-F7 back to login and see if it's fixed
<ka_> Thanks I ll check
<DrowKiroth> where are packages installed by default
<ka_> HM I triied startx one last time and I got in! But it still won't work through regular loginmanager
<ka_> I suspect I found the culprit. I had installed KDM in 1304 and this seems to not go so well when upgarding (maybe it is deprecated in some way)
<ka_> Jepp uninstalling kdm did the trick. Argh that was  1 hour wasted...
<vadrao> DrowKiroth: Do you know the exact name of the file you are looking for?
<DrowKiroth> I just found it I was expecting a directory but they didnt end up there
<vadrao> DrowKiroth: You can search for that directory
<vadrao> For example, go to your root directory, and run a command like this. find . -name "Somethingyouwanttofind"
<vadrao> sudo find . -name "etc"
<vadrao> That would search for a folder called etc, and all the other files containing the name etc.
<mikola> hello
<genii> Hm.
<rodnice> lol
<rodnice> I have a widgets question.
<BluesKaj> rodnice, ok ask your question
<rodnice> Are widgets like a desktop version of apps?
<rodnice> Just starting using Linux (Kubuntu 13) and I don't get the concept of widgets
<BluesKaj> !applets
<ubottu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<rodnice> When I saw Windows Vista have them, I thought they seemed gimicky.  A clock widget?
<BluesKaj> !widgets
<rodnice> is that a command?
<BluesKaj> !plasma
<rodnice> sorry, I'm not a Linux vet
<BluesKaj> rodnice,it's to invoke out infobot
<BluesKaj> our
<rodnice> so where do I type that?
<rodnice> !plasma
<rodnice> hm
<BluesKaj> do you see the small cashew like icon on the far right of the panel , click on it then add widgets , they are small programs that can be used in the panel
<BluesKaj> rodnice, ^
<rodnice> why would someone want to use widgets?
<genii> If you want a widget on the screen... rightclick on the screen without any apps open, choose Add Widgets   then drag one from the bar that comes up out onto the screen.
<genii> rodnice: Some of them have useful info to display, like cpu temperature
<rodnice> OK, I guess that would be useful
<rodnice> genii: what about something like a desktop clock? would not that be redundant?
<rodnice> :-(
<genii> rodnice: It all depends on user preference. some like just the panel clock, some like just a clock on their desktop, some like both or nonw.
<genii> *none
<rodnice> OK. So I guess it's just me then.  Fair enough.
<rodnice> Another question...
<rodnice> Kubuntu 13... when I installed it, I saw a transparent window in the top right quadrant of the screen. I thought it was clutter so I removed it.  What was its purpose?
<genii> rodnice: Files that you put in /home/your-username  would normally appear in there
<rodnice> genii: It seemed frivilous. Does that make a better system experience for some users?
<genii> rodnice: It makes it handy for some to easily get to files without opening a file manager immediately, so yes
<BluesKaj> rodnice, for example using a launcher in the panel with your fav apps there is very handy
<rodnice> yes
<rodnice> But what if I like a desktop full of stuff like icons?
<rodnice> is my thinking not compatible for how Kubuntu is set up?
<rodnice> genii: Thank you for your help. I have to go out into the world to be responsible.  Talk to you later.
<genii> rodnice: You can add apps to the desktop by rightclick from the main menu and choosing to add them to the desktop
<genii> Ah, too late.
 * genii sips.
<kristal> So I can enable/dsable font AA, but I can't find hinting settings...
<genii> kristal: Have you clicked on the button "Configure" next to the anti-aliasing setting?
<kristal> genii: Oh that's weird, you have to enable aa to enable hinting settings
<kristal> And then exclude AA on a fint range, i set it to 0-15
<kristal> More powerful and less straightforward than gtk DEs, but the best of both worlds made possible.
<kristal> qt graphics system native and raster, I don't care about cpu usage, which hits gpu performance less?
#kubuntu 2013-10-05
<kristal> What is the KDE equivalent to psensor/xsensors?
<Daskreech> kristal: Widget?
<kristal> Daskreech: Something with a chart would be nice.
<kristal> Daskreech: the widget is half decent though
<Daskreech> There is a chart one I think
<Daskreech> kristal: try the system monitor widget
<kristal> Found one/it, it'll do.
<Daskreech> which is it?
<kristal> DarthFrog: system monitor with the settings fiddled with a lot
 * Daskreech waves his hands. I'm overhere :)
<Daskreech> kristal: To tell the truth when I set itup I fiddled a lot to :) I might have it set up like you and just forgot  I did all that
<kristal> DarthFrog: Heh, that issue is a giant pain with servers... "why won't this new thing work, my old thing from 2 years ago does it"
<Daskreech> kristal: DarthFrog is going to be so confused when he gets off the evil lilly pad in the morning :)
<kristal> Daskreech:  I don't know why Quassel is picking him instead of you, I swear it picks actives over afkers
<Daskreech> kristal: Well to be fair one of the things I like with LInux (it's actually annoying after a decade or so) is that if you set things up properly then it pretty much works forever
<Daskreech> kristal: I think it does it alphabetically by default
<kristal> Daskreech: (this time it did pick you, hmm) Ya Linux is like that, I've had Debian hit 1100 days
<Daskreech> kristal: Well this computer ignoring when I was on Suse, I've upgraded it from Mandrake to Mandriva to Debian to
<kristal> KDE4 has gotten quite stable, finally, so I've switched to it.
<Daskreech> kubuntu  to Fedora with the same home directory
<kristal> ext3 home?
<Daskreech> I just boot up and all my desktop is the same, all my files, preferences etc
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> btrfs /
<Daskreech> I was on KDE4 from Alpha 1
<kristal> Isn't btrfs kinda pointless for small applications.
<Daskreech> cause I'm krazy :-D
<Daskreech> I'm just playing with it
<kristal> Although it sounds like btrfs will become the primary after ext4
<Daskreech> not likely in most big Linux Circles
<Daskreech> it'll get there though
<Daskreech> It's too tempting to resist
<kristal> After some enterprise use it'll catch on a lot
<Daskreech> but it's still got lots and lots of testing to catch on
<kristal> MurderFS seems like it'd be a major FS one time lol
<kristal> lol reiser
<Daskreech> yeah something killed that ....
<kristal> Some data is more important than women lol
<Daskreech> much ado about forks
<Daskreech> Ext has decades of tests and corner cases documented
<Daskreech> btrfs still has a long way to go
<kristal> Linus torvalds said he didn't like KDE because he couldn't stop fiddling with it lol
<Daskreech> Funny he said he didn't like GNOME cause he couldn't fiddle with it.
<Daskreech> That funny funny man
<kristal> He ragequit to xfce and went back to gnome3 when it "became tolerable again"
<Daskreech> once they put in ways to fiddle with it :)
<kristal> I find it funny how KDE is the largest desktop but also the fastest...
<Daskreech> Pretty sure it isn't
<Daskreech> They have some desktops that barely scrape over the top of the desktop line that can beat it
<Daskreech> but it's pretty fast
<kristal> I benched it, it is, in fulscreen it's deferred so there's no 3d performance hit,  qt apps are the fastest(no surprice) and gtk run near native speed
<Daskreech> tried benching E ?
<kristal> As for windowed 3d apps, with compo off it's tied with openbox, and with compo on it still beats unity/gnome
<kristal> So it's the fastest complete desktop... Lubuntu is faster but you don't get much gain over all the features lost
<Daskreech> Yeah complete desktop I don't think there is a comparison
<Daskreech> which is funny because the Qt guys cry about how slow it is and how much it can be optimized
<kristal> There's tons to improve but it mostly affects window drawing
<Daskreech> Yeah kwin does a lot of work too
<kristal> all des kinda suck when you're say, resizing
<kristal> actual gui drawing will be simpler with wayland
<kristal> gnome rushed to wayland... ehh... kinda broken... next release will be much better
<kristal> Intel wants to go wayland over X/Mir
<Daskreech> Wayland will probably run a lot of stuff
<Daskreech> it's a more modern thought process for application handling
<kristal> LXDE has merged with Razor-Qt, which lubuntu will become the little brother of kubuntu
<kristal> 2 Qt ubuntu distros
<Daskreech> though it does quite keep the robust network thought of the old server based X stuff
<kristal> ubuntu itself is going qt too isn't it
<kristal> I think lubuntu 14.10 will be qt with experimental in 14.04
<Daskreech> It's bordering there. THey have a lot of Qt stuff happening but some of the designers are very steeped in Gtk so that's going to be around for a bit
<Daskreech> Where is that info on LXDE and Razor?
<kristal> going from a messy C api to a weird C++ api isn't easy
<kristal> It's like OpenGL and DIrectX
<Daskreech> Yeah It's very different ways of thinking which prompts both sides to peek over the fence and laugh at the stupidity on the other side
<valorie> "some data is more important than women"?
<Daskreech> valorie: Reiser
<kristal> valorie: Uhh... i'll just get you the link
<valorie> I know the reference
<valorie> what I don't know is why that is referred to as if it was funny
<valorie> please keep in mind that this is a family-friendly channel
<kristal> Who would have thought a FS could have so many distasteful jokes.
<valorie> if a joke is "distasteful" please refrain from saying it here
<kristal> Anyone notice sometimes dolphin takes a long time to open? It's usually instant... hmm
<Daskreech> What version?
<valorie> instant here....
<kristal> Qt: 4.8.4 KDE Development Platform: 4.11.2 Dolphin: 4.11.2
<Daskreech> Opens to ~ ?
<valorie> same here
<kristal> Interestingly, EVERY GTK FM is has a nasty bug that causes the FM to crash in 13.10
<kristal> gvfs hangs it up
<Daskreech> Probably a lib bug
<Daskreech> Yeah something like that or a Gtk bug
<kristal> Ya it's a gnome project regression.
<Daskreech> if it's just FM then it's probably a lib though
<kristal> Currently every gtk FM in 13.10 has the bug... if there's trash in your trash, clock it and you crash (hey, that rhymes)
<Daskreech> kristal: Do you have files with previews in your ~ ? Maybe it' remaking the thumbnails?
<kristal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1231978
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1231978 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar 1.6.3 locks when browsing Trash with Xubuntu 13.10 Beta 2 and following dailies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kristal> Daskreech: hmmm, yes I do, pdfs and large images
<Daskreech> Might be it
<kristal> Daskreech: I'll move those to where they should be and see :P
<valorie> that's a very ungraceful way to say it doesn't like previews turned on, though
<valorie> >CRASH<
<Daskreech> valorie: Hmm?
<kristal> It's odd though, it's usually instant, but sometimes it takes up to 30 seconds to open
<valorie> if it is finding it too difficult to render the previews, it should just say something, not crash
<kristal> no crashes, it just refuses to start for a little white
<Daskreech> valorie: it's not. kristal was saying that Gtk File Managers crash
<valorie> ok
<Daskreech> dolphin is just being pokey for 30 seconds
<valorie> well, them either
<Daskreech> Which might mean that it's doing some thinking. The most intensive thing I could think of was rendering previews for thumbnails
<kristal> I have a ton of mounted discs, do you think that might cause random slow starts? 20 volumes
<Daskreech> That should be gone in the next KDE release though \o/
<Daskreech> thousands of files rendered instantly
<Daskreech> That would do it as well. That's Nepomuk though
<kristal> New thumbnailer? :o
<Daskreech> (I think)
<Daskreech> Yes and view renderer
<kristal> nice
<Daskreech> apparently a few photographers had some directories with 13,000 RAW image files
<kristal> what about muon discovery, it's buggy as hell
<Daskreech> and some 7,000 videos
<Daskreech> etc.
<kristal> Daskreech: I have my raws in folders of 2k images each :P
<Daskreech> So now it can handle on the order of 70,000 files instantly
<kristal> 2k because windows crashes sometimes :(
<tapout> hrmm, archlinx/mint/opensuse all did not want to work with my vmware .. screen kept going blank.  Tried kubuntu, boom.. flawless.  GG
<Daskreech> kristal: You aren't some photographers then :)
<Daskreech> tapout: Hi-5!
<Daskreech> o/
<kristal> tapout: There's a graphics driver bug affecting the GPUs many VMs emulate
<Daskreech> kristal: It's still a baby application. File bugs and carry on
<tapout> kristal, ahh weird
<kristal> Cirrus, SiS, some old intel gpus
<kristal> Basically pre OGL2 things noone uses anymore
<kristal> But VMs use them
<kristal> kubuntu and every other ubuntu, 13.10, won't work on some vms unless you set the graphics driver to vesa
<kristal> Daskreech: FOr some reason discover come stock with kubuntu 13.10... man... it's not going to be finished in 2 weeks, they should hold back on it.
<tapout> what is the winkey+enter ?  shortcut for finding the interfaces plus adding an 's' on the console? :)
<kristal> My keyboard doesn't have a window key... it predates winodws...
<Daskreech> s
<Daskreech> tapout: I'm not sure what's it doing for you. I don't think it's by default mapped to anything
<tapout> almost like it's showing all the local mappings in /etc/hosts
<valorie> tapout: that is one classic piece of hardware
<kristal> Is there a bind to undecorate a window? i like using that to make my OGL windows naked
<Daskreech> tapout: On on Konsole
<Daskreech> Oh
<tapout> ::1  fe00::0    ff00::0  ff02::1   ff02::2  ip5-allnodes   ip6-allrouters    ip6-localhost   ip6-lcoalnet   ip6-loopback   ip6-mcastprefix   localhost   ubuntu
<Daskreech> I would guess it's doing something with your history or clipboard
<Daskreech> I'm getting the s here but ... oh wait shoot it's doing that now too
<Daskreech> That's weird :)
<kristal> ugh ipv6 addresses, i hate for formatting
<tapout> Daskreech, weird eh? and it puts out a seperate 's' on a newline giving command not found
<Daskreech> They are great once you learn them
<tapout> not a big deal, i hit the combo by mistake
<Daskreech> Yeah. It's not a bash thing
<Daskreech> might be a konsole quirk. I'll ask
<tapout> ask who?
<Daskreech> Robert probably
<tapout> KDE is made from the same guys that created Qt eh?  something like that right?
<Daskreech> No
<Daskreech> Close relationship but not the same people
<kristal> the qt universe is huge
<Daskreech> Though close enough that people sit on both sides of the fences
<tapout> the kubuntu people stripped all that privacy stuff from the ubuntu before adding the 'k' right ? :)
<tapout> it's pretty neat
<tapout> this loads sweet
<tapout> I have to get used to all the different naming of apps.. K*
<Daskreech> and some people drift from one side to the other but by no means can you presume that someone working on KDE is also working on Qt
<Daskreech> Privacy stuff?
<kristal> Whoo found it; in global keyboard shortcuts - kde component - kwin - hide window border
<kristal> Lets you de-frame/undeorate a window
<tapout> kristal, how did you get in there?
<kristal> tapout: system settings
<Daskreech> alt+f2 -> Global
<tapout> oh i see
<kristal> Such a useful bind it should be default to something
<Daskreech> kristal: It's disorienting bind to have as a default to anything
<tapout> i don't really see any difference other than the glow and the min/max/close
<tapout> cntl+shift+h .. i hope it complains if you reassign a keycombo
<kristal> with my bar set to autohide and that undecorate bind, i can run programs  in "fillscreen" even if they don't support that
<kristal> tapout: It's great for games
<Daskreech> kristal: ah that's in alt+f3 as well
<tapout> what games do you play with kubuntu?
<kristal> tapout: a lot of steam ones, and wine runs a lot too
<tapout> steam works ?
<tapout> like, all windows games?
<kristal> Skyrim/oblivion/fallout3/vegas
<kristal> steam-linux has a small native game library
<kristal> steam-in-wine has a ton of stuff
<tapout> i figured wine was not good enough to support big games like.. BF3/bf4 ... starcraft and all that
<kristal> BF3 does not work.... BF4 might
<kristal> AMD will be releasing mantle drivers in the future for linux, or sut dropping specs
<tapout> I miss the late nights playing... shoot it's not doom, what's that game where you hit those pads and it zoomed you through the air and you had rockets that would shoot on the ground near the guy
<tapout> dammit, i can't remember.. brain fart.  It was awesome
<kristal> unreal?
<kristal> quake?
<tapout> quake!
<tapout> yeah man, quake
<kristal> quake is in muon, you can dl and play it, open arena
<tapout> probably nobody in there tho
<tapout> what is muon?  I'm so new.. i gotta poke around.. sec
<kristal> there still is sometimes lol
<Daskreech> !muon
<kristal> tapout: muon is a simple synaptic
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<tapout> alt+f2 ... moun came up with nothing :)
<tapout> ahh i see
<tapout> ahh
<tapout> man i'm slow
<tapout> moun lol
<tapout> muon
<FloodBotK1> tapout: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapout> how do you even say that ?  mewww on ?
<Daskreech> that's how I say it if that's what you are asking :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Daskreech> Morning lordievader
<kristal> mou-on
<kristal> Names after the particle I assume
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you doing?
<Daskreech> lordievader: I'm Good today :)
<tapout> is the filter in muon tricky or something?   Category = all, filter = qt
<tapout> nothing
<tapout> quake = nothing, but i see it listed in games
<tapout> must be regexps?
<Daskreech> that or tags
<kristal> tapout: just select games and enter arena
<kristal> Although i think quake aliaes to openarena
<tapout> kristal, nothing comes up in the listen when i do a filter
<tapout> so weird
<tapout> i'll close it and reopen
<tapout> now it's working
<kristal> One of the best OSS games is OpenTTD, it's a AA-quality remake of TransportTycoon.
<kristal> It's very niche though, you have to like more hardcore sim games.
<tapout> i'm more of a multiplayer gamer.. i wanna go on and see other people..  I'll check out OpenTTD as well
<kristal> KDE has some great mini games, like kpat(solitaire) and knetwalk(great pipe dream ish)
<tapout> trying this quake /openarena to see how ti plays in my vmware
<kristal> tapout: openttd is multiplayer too :P
<tapout> i may be getting rid of windows 8 on my laptop if kubuntu will install (i haven't researched all that weird bios locking down BS i read about)
<kristal> tapout: If you have 3d acceleration working it shoudl be fine
<kristal> tapout: what laptop?
<tapout> sec
<kristal> If the livecd runs fine installing should be ok
<tapout> s56cm-dh71-ca
<kristal> >asus
<kristal> should be fine
<tapout> was one of the few that had the normal us keyboard.. i can't stand that in canada, almost 90% of the laptops have the french keyboard.   I've nothing against french.. my family is french.. i just cant stand the enter key and the \ being jacked
<tapout> go to hit enter, get \
<kristal> My ASUS N80 is old and runs ubuntu
<lordievader> tapout, kristal: I believe this is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<tapout> wow does work
<tapout> lordievader, we're talking about installing kubuntu on my laptop... that's offtopic?  sorry about that
<kristal> lordievader: we're right on the edge of offtopic :P
<lordievader> tapout: Ah sorry, I mainly read the things about the games.
<lordievader> But carry on if it is about installing Kubuntu ;)
<kristal> tapout: Anyways, I don't see any obvious reason why kubuntu wouldn't work on your laptop... media keys might not
<tapout> I've got an empty SSD .. I'll toss that in and see.  KDE seems amazing.  I only installed it to get a local webserver setup and it's sweeter than I thought it would be
<kristal> tapout: linux is silly fast on ssd
<kristal> tapout: My kubunut install is 8GB with some stuff installed, so it's very ssd friendly space wise, my windows 7 is 17GB
<tapout> kristal, i see that glow is a bit crazy eh.. i see why
<kristal> tapout: You'll want this repo for the best possible graphics drivers http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<kristal> Also the wine repo https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa lets you run a ton of windows stuff.
<kristal> tapout: You can disable that glow, settings, workspace, decorations, your current theme is oxygen i assume, you can customize it with configure
<tapout> i just noticed that glow being so bright :)
<kristal> KDE guys really need to turn down the glow...
<tapout> added the edgers, adding the wine
<kristal> tapout: wine 1.7 lets me run skyrim :)
<tapout> that's unbelievable
<kristal> A good open source game in in development http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0_A.D._%28video_game%29 I'd keep an eye on that
<tapout> yes, using Oxygen
<tapout> no it's air, heh
<tapout> I'll definitely eyeball that.. sounds awesome, my bros and I need a good new game
<tapout> man i can't believe Qt Creator works flawlessly
<kristal> tapout: Ya it's a good IDE, I prefer it over microsoft/apples.. and unlike theirs I can dev for all platforms with it
<tapout> i may be done with windows
<kristal> Although I program mosty in Kate... kde's default text editor is quite powerful
<kristal> autocomplete, syntax highlight, abut all i need
<kristal> Also a nice thing, kde's file manager, hit f4, bam, terminal cd'd to your location.
<tapout> do you do much php?  i was thinking of setting up xcache with kde/php/nginx so I could step-over php scripts as they run (not needed, just want to step over wordpress )
<kristal> tapout: I use Go nowadays instead of php, Go's qu bindinds with qt are still crude though. :(
<lordievader> kristal: You might want to try out Kdevelop, it uses a large part of Kate for the editor.
<kristal> lordievader: saw that, need to try it
<tapout> wow
<tapout> f4 is sweet with dolphin
<lordievader> tapout: :)
<tapout> omg
<tapout> OMG
<tapout> what is going on
<tapout> it's like i discovered something that has restored my passion with computers or something
<lordievader> tapout: Terminals are great :)
<kristal> lordievader: windows has made people hate terminals :-/
<kristal> cmd is soo awful and powershell is still bad
<lordievader> kristal: Lately I have been making sure my python stuff also works on Windows, it is quite fun to make a work around for everything...
<kristal> and many mac users don't like the terminals because it pops the "it's magic" bubble
<kristal> lordievader: I like how windows python ports sometimes have compatibility bugs...
<ikonia> wow - spouting off nonsense about mac users not liking the terminal
<kristal> ikonia: Hey, I know "normal" mac users, if they see a terminal they think i'm hacking them.
<ikonia> nonsense
<ikonia> and if so, that's just your collection of friends, rather than the norm
<kristal> ikonia: I do IT...
<ikonia> so ?
<kristal> ikonia: The norm is people have never seen the inside of a computer, don't know what a kernel is, and if they're under 20, haven't seen a CLI.
<ikonia> sorry, no
<ikonia> they don't know what a kernel is, they don't need to know, they don't need to see the inside of a computer, but most of the mac users I know, ranging from artists, to application developers are some of the most powerful shell users I know
<ikonia> and it certainly doesn't burst any bubbles
<tapout> inside of muon, when I see the deb icon with the blue circle (canonical stamp) i'm guessing.. implies those packages are tested or something?
<kristal> ikonia: Well not with the 100 people I work with.
<kristal> tapout: Ya
<skreech_> Powershell is going to be really bad in 8 years
<skreech_> lordievader: doesn't that mean booting into windows?
<kristal> skreech_: please say that's because ms is adopting bash and it's jsut going to be bad because it's being abandoned
<skreech_> kristal: Well no it passes around binary objects. Which are great as long as the infrastructure around it understand binary blobs and pipes.
<kristal> skreech_: blobs sounds like security fun
<skreech_> It allows some amazing stuff now like being able to pipe in directly from a GUI process or piping directly into a Word Document or power point presentation
<kristal> skreech_: In linux almost everything has a stdio interface lol
<skreech_> Theeeeeen they change all of those and stuff slowly starts breaking and degrading .. theeennn new scripts only assume you have newer libs and after awhile it becomes a hobble mishmash
<skreech_> Eevrythign does. It's all text
<kristal> skreech_: Well, that declined quickly.
<skreech_> which pretty much never changes
<tapout> haha the examples for Qt run amazing!
<skreech_> A script written 38 years ago will probably still work
<tapout> even in vmware
<tapout> GTFO
<lordievader> skreech_: It actually means that I use Windows, else I wouldn't go through the trouble of making my python stuff work on Windows.
<ikonia> tapout: tone down the language please.
<skreech_> and dumps will at least be able to be massaged into working (for example if the formatting changed)
<skreech_> powershell doesn't seem so lucky to age well in the design
<kristal> lordievader: perhaps you could make windows packages from linux to avoid it more :P
<skreech_> but currently it does some amazing stuff
<skreech_> lordievader: You could have clients that use windows :)
<skreech_> But yeah when I start getting back in to hacking personal python projects I'm probably going to be doing them inw Windows as well
<lordievader> kristal: Tried that with cx_freeze, didn't work for Py3000 things... :(
<lordievader> skreech_: I'm not that professional ;)
<kristal> I'm happy to report I no longer develop on windows because I can compile windows bins right on linux whoooo
<ikonia> not really interesting in this windows bashing - so please stop
<kristal> I know qt apps are portable to windows... a desktop like kde portable too?
<skreech_> lordievader: :)
<lordievader> kristal: http://windows.kde.org/
<skreech_> kristal: #kde-win
<kristal> Oh god, i thought i was almost joking... I have to try that for fun now, make my windows image look my kubuntu
<ikonia> seems a stupid project and waste of resources
<kristal> ikonia: So stupid it's almost brilliant.
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> it seems a pointless project and a waste of time and resources that could be used elsewhere
<kristal> Exactly, only a genius can perfect silliness.
<ikonia> no,
<kristal> Although, that work could go towards multiplatform apps, so qt stuff runs on everything.
<kristal> Minix could really use a good desktop like KDE.
<ikonia> this channel isn't for minix
<skreech_> ikonia: Most Free software projects are pointless to most people.
<skreech_> However they are not to the people who are working on them. Which is what makes it valuable
<ikonia> I disagree, but thats fine if that's how you seee it
<kristal> skreech_: True - except for Linux, which runs the world.
<ikonia> please stop with this linux fanboy stuff
<ikonia> at least be realistic in discussion
<skreech_> :)
<skreech_> Though realistically Linux does run most of the modern world
<kristal> Internet, spying, military, medical, space, research
<kristal> There's kubuntu in government workstations. :)
<ikonia> there is also windows/mac on government workstations
<skreech_> ikonia: I would argue as long as someone wants to work on a project it's not a waste of that person's time
<ikonia> skreech_: yes, I see your view point as I said a few lines up, I disagree with it, but understand your view
<skreech_> cool missed that.
<kristal> Linux itself wouldn't exist if Linus didn't waste time making his own take on minix 1
<ikonia> kristal: please just stop,
<ikonia> kristal: you appear to be referencing random things that have no relation to the discussion.
<skreech_> kristal: That's really into #kubuntu-offtopic
<kristal> Wasn't kubuntu from a corporate background?
<kristal> I know qt itself was
<kristal> I've never seen an op in ops, is that a freenode thing, or channel thing, or do they all hide themselves.
<ikonia> kristal: what channel ?
<kristal> is net install the only "minimal" way to install kubuntu?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> or just install kubuntu and remove what you don't want
<kristal> kubuntu-desktop meta package is huge and puts in software i don't want... hmm... is there a core kde desktop meta pack?
<ikonia> kde-core
<kristal> gah, was searching kubuntu, there we go
<skreech_> :-)
<skreech_> !info kde-core
<ubottu> Package kde-core does not exist in raring
<skreech_> hmm
<kristal> i am disappointed...
<skreech_> !info kde-baseapps
<ubottu> kde-baseapps (source: kde-baseapps): base applications from the official KDE release (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 119 kB
<skreech_> \o/
<kristal> haha, found it
<ikonia> you've found it because you've just been given it
<ikonia> kristal: it seems a bit of research in how kde is put together from the multple child packages maybe useful to help you move forward.
<ikonia> (as much or as little as you like)
<kristal> Ya I need to go through the packages, I want to make a mini disk for VMs and such
<skreech_> http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/25/frameworks-5
<ikonia> kristal: why do you need a mini disk, the base install isn't that big
<kristal> ikonia: I want to have a sync'd over network install, my uplad is only 1-10Mbit depending on the connection.
<ikonia> sync over network ??
<ikonia> sync what ?
<kristal> a disk image
<kristal> well, a container, OVZ
<ikonia> what ?????
<kristal> I have the same OS running on all my computers in all locations, the same days sync'd up
<kristal> the host machene runs ovz
<ikonia> are these machines already installed or new installs ?
<kristal> most currently run debian+lxde because it's small
<ikonia> so why are you making an disk image, why not just sync the package list and your user data ?
<ikonia> that seems to be the most logical small foot print for data sync
<kristal> ikonia: having home sync'd ony helps so much, I want the OS sync'd up too so my enviroment is the same everywhere.
<ikonia> yes,so sync the package list and let them add/remove locally to them rather than move a full disk image
<ikonia> actually - do what you want
<tapout> I thought MariaDB replaced mysql in kubuntu?
<honda> ciao
<Desk> Hi all
<Desk> how r u?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<MonkeyDust> hi, how do i enable/disable auto-save sessions in the KDE system settingd? thanks
<MonkeyDust> settings*
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, system settings>startup&shutdown>session management
<morvux> hello
<BluesKaj> mor
<infrid> hi
<daemongnome_> 10 minutes remaining till i get 13.10
<BluesKaj> then daemongnome_ you can join #ubuntu+1 to discuss it :)
<daemongnome_> kubuntu 13.10 of course
<daemongnome_> havent had an ubuntu on my machine since hardy herron
<soee> daemongnome_, and what you were using as your os ?
<BluesKaj> daemongnome_,  #ubuntu+1 since it's a pre-release chat includes all ubuntu flavours
<BluesKaj> daemongnome_, including kubuntu 13.10
<daemongnome_> i see - i run kubuntu 13.04 just now and am in the process of upgrading to the new version, ill add the #ubuntu+1 channel now
<BluesKaj> daemongnome_, i'm running 13.10 beta2 , and it's quite stable atm
<daemongnome_> BluesKaj: i usually have some issues getting my dual monitors working after an upgrade but im sure this is a good one, the pre release highlights look good
<BluesKaj> daemongnome_, I use one large monitor , our plasma tv :)
<BluesKaj> <-- is a home user
<daemongnome_> the local council here are upgrading all of their computers from winXP to win7 - i cant help thinking how much it would save them to switch to kubuntu instead
<BluesKaj> W7 is ok , but it's suffering from an unbearable number of required upgrades making it slow and clunky here , so i dumped it in favour of Netrunner
<BluesKaj> Netrunner has t's own HDD , due to the fact that I'm testing on 2 kubuntu OSs atm
<blainn> Howdy, folks.  I'm back using kubuntu for the first time in a long time, and I'm trying to get things set up for using media -- dvds at the moment.  And I'm having trouble getting w32codecs and libdvdcss.  I'm finding tons of references to using medibuntu, but medibuntu seems to be dead.  Does anyone know of an up-to-date set of instructions that work now to do this?
<BluesKaj> blainn, first of all install kubuntu-restricted-extras , then in the terminal : wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9- 2medibuntu4_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> blainn, if you're running 64 bit
<BluesKaj> medibuntu is bit behind these days
<Unit193> BluesKaj: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/11/medibuntu-disappear-libdvdcss-now-direct-videolan
<BluesKaj> it's been abandoned , that's a bummer
<Unit193> Not really, still can get libdvdcss from repo, and everything else had better alts already.
<BluesKaj> yes , this command still works sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<BluesKaj> blainn, try this : sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<soee> my media setup:
<soee> install Kubuntu + install vlc :)
<blainn> Okay.  Trying.
<soee> and yeah the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<blainn> BluesKaj -- thanks.  That did it.
<BluesKaj> blainn, cool , check Unit193 url post above , it's important . You can add/copy the videolan repos from there if you wish for libdvdcss updates etc
<BluesKaj> Unit193, thanks for the heads up about Videolan/VLC taking over the libdvdcss/DRM source :)
<rodnice> Hello, I have a question about Desktop icons.
<jdrab> rodnice: just ask. if someone can answer it, they will
<rodnice> OK, I'm sorry, I'm new to all this
<rodnice> Can anyone help a new convert from Windows with desktop icons in Kubuntu 13?
<jdrab> rodnice: and what exactly do you need?
<rodnice> jdrab: perhaps it's my overall understanding at fault... however, is the desktop supposed to be naked?  I guess I'm used to having icons and things that I could easily align to grid.
<slatenails> the desktop is a space for widgets
<slatenails> if you want it to show a desktop view like a folder, there's a folder view widget for it
<rodnice> I and a friend both made the leap to Linux, at least on our laptops.  I told him to install Mint 15 and I went for Kubuntu 13... his desktop has icons and things but it's not too easy for me to do such a thing.
<rodnice> ahhhhhh thank you slatenails!
<slatenails> right click on the desktop
<rodnice> OK, so that's my problem then
<jdrab> rodnice: rightclick on desktop and click on the last option
<jdrab> :D
<slatenails> unlock widgets if they haven't already been
<slatenails> and then add the folder view
<rodnice> darn it... the very first thing I did when I installed was to delete that folder thingy
<rodnice> I didn't understand what it was there for and it looked like clutter
<slatenails> hehe
<rodnice> *sigh*
<rodnice> We were having a little competition of who can manage with their system easier... I guess he's winning :-(
<rodnice> Kubuntu seemed uncluttered for me, but I need a little desktop dirt with icons :-(
<rodnice> I don't really understand the widget paradigm
<BluesKaj> rodnice, dragging apps on to the desktop from the kmenu works too,
<slatenails> i tend to use the quick launch myself though
<slatenails> since it's in the panel it's available even though i have something maximized
<rodnice> quicklauch takes a little getting used to.  Even with windows, I hated "favorites"
<rodnice> that was usually the first thing I deleted
<BluesKaj> yeah I prefer quicklaunch to desktop icons
<rodnice> I have desktop icons on Kubuntu but they are all sloppy :-(
<rodnice> So are the powers that be trying to get users away from using desktop icons and having them auto-arranged?
<soee> hmm i cant remember when i was using icons on desktop last time /..
<BluesKaj> rodnice, like this http://wstaw.org/m/2013/10/04/snapshot2.png
<BluesKaj> oops , didn't mean to use thast image but you get the picture :)
<rodnice> BluesKaj: I was raised on Windows... I hate digging through Start to get the same 10 programs I use the most
<slatenails> you could also place the quicklaunch on the desktop
<rodnice> BluesKaj: Ohhhhh! Now that looks sweet!
<soee> homerun and put programs you use info favourites :-)
<rodnice> I must admit, you guys are good.
<jdrab> yes homerun is awesome
<BluesKaj> rodnice, see the icns on the left bottom , beside the Kmenu , that's quicklaunch , to enable click on the cashew a the far right and choose add widgets , then type quicklaunch in the search
<BluesKaj> then double ck=lick to add to the panel
<soee> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2mzwg3l&s=5#.UlBNV5xdX6w
<BluesKaj> double click, rather
<rodnice> BluesKaj: DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This whole time and that's all I had to do?
<rodnice> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<rodnice> soee: yours is clean too
<rodnice> soee: wait... did you just stretch that folder widget thingy until it covered your whole desktop?
<slatenails> i keep it partial
<soee> rodnice, no its homerun
<slatenails> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/66055976/desktop.png
<rodnice> ohhhh
<rodnice> soee: OK so homerun is an app/widget/program right?
<rodnice> sorry, I'm new :-(
<soee> rodnice, activated by this icon K in panel but you can configure your desktop to use homerun on fullsize all time
<slatenails> homerun's a widget
<slatenails> a widget is a small application which runs on the desktop
<rodnice> wait, so is homerun obscuring your wallpaper?
<BluesKaj> homerun's not my thing
<soee> rodnice, you can go to desktop settings and set to use Homerun
<rodnice> OK
<rodnice> You guys are awesome
<rodnice> thank you
<rodnice> I will look into it more now that I know what to look for
<soee> BluesKaj, the oprioin to set desktop into homerun mode is active only on Saucy or raring to ?
<rodnice> option*
<BluesKaj> KDE is so very configurable , makes unity look like it's from the dark ages
<slatenails> i should stop being lazy and pull those monitors into the right panel..
<rodnice> thanks guys
<rodnice> I shall return
<soee> rodnice, without homerun my desktop looks like this https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/Tw8yrhccqqa
<BluesKaj> soee, dunno , think it's been around for a while
<rodnice> I'll be back later... love to ask you guys more on this topic
<andrew> Hi.  I've just installed kubuntu 13.04.  The Muon Update Manager says I have a boatload of updates to install; however, even if I mark them all it doesn't give me an option to install the updates.  The install button remains inactive.  What am I missing here?
<andrew> Nevermind.  I restarted Muon and it now works.  Have no idea what the issue was previously.
<jack> heya
<jack> just want to say MUON RULES
<genii> jack:  :)
<jack> honestly, i love it
<jack> was impressed by its deps
<jack> but it's more than worth it
<jack> even if my xubuntu is quite the kubuntu now :P
<jack> genii, is there a similar app for xfce or gnome?
<genii> jack: It uses the Software Centre but you can still install Synaptic
<jack> i have synaptic, thx
<jack> super weak compared to muon
<Arran> Hi
<dougiel> hi
<jack> low
<Arran> can someone give me the address for the german Kubuntu Channel?
<jack> gibt's den?
<jack> ka
<Arran> ich glaube schon
<jack> vielleicht #kubuntu-de
<Arran> I'll find it in their forum. tschuess
<tapout> last night, opengl stuff worked flawlessly.  Today, whenever I go to run the app .. I get logged out to login screen.  It's vmware with 3d acceleration enabled...
<pinotu> !list
<ubottu> pinotu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pinotu> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<genii> !it | pinotu
<ubottu> pinotu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rodnice> BluesKaj: you there?
<rodnice> Hey guys, I have a question relating to desktops
<genii> rodnice: Might as well just ask and see if anyone knows :)
<rodnice> genii: (prior to that, when you put my name and a colon, is that what causes a notification to pop up on my screen when I switch windows?)
<genii> rodnice: Whatever client you're using, that's probably how it notifies you when your name gets highlighted.
<rodnice> genii: OK, thanks alot
<genii> Probably Quassel
<rodnice> I want my desktop to kinda look like this guys: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/10/04/snapshot2.png
<rodnice> Specifically, I like all those icons he has in the bottom left
<rodnice> genii: (yes, I'm using Quassel)
<genii> rodnice: This is my desktop http://youtu.be/Ioqu8Hs4ZhU
<rodnice> genii: my connection might be slow at the moment :-(  ...
<genii> rodnice: Ah, OK. It's just a screen capture showing the desktop cube, basically.
 * hamster says hell-o :D
 * genii slides hamster a coffee
<rodnice> genii: ok thanks
 * hamster slides genii a beer :D
<rodnice> cmone you guys are having all the fun :( How do "I blue-text" my comments like that?
<genii> rodnice: Actions are like:   /me does something
<hamster> rodnice: genii explained that
<rodnice> hm...
 * rodnice does something
<rodnice> ahhh
<rodnice> thanks
<genii> rodnice: Anytime
 * hamster laughs ha ha ha
 * rodnice slides genii a bubble tea
<hamster> ...good one mate :)
<rodnice> no mate... KDE
<rodnice> har har
<genii> Luckily no one's currently asking support questions :)
<rodnice> I am... right now!
<hamster> ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
<rodnice> How the heck do I get this quick launch looking right?
<rodnice> This thing is annoying now
<hamster> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ich habe keine ahnung :D :D
<hamster> ...no idea mate ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<rodnice> I do the quick launch widget thingy and I see it appear in my panel with 2 links... one to rekonq and one to dolphin... how do I add icons to it?
<genii> rodnice: I don't use the Quick Launch widget, sorry.
<hamster> ...no idea what you're talking about...which flavour of linux R U using ??
<rodnice> genii: this stuff is annoying
<rodnice> the latest Kubuntu
<hamster> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
<hamster> ....which client then ??
<rodnice> I'm trying to believe in Linux but the simple things are tripping me up :_(
<hamster> ...sorry still got no idea..
<rodnice> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ioqu8Hs4ZhU&feature=youtu.be
<rodnice> I want mines looking like his panel in the left corner
<hamster> rodnice: ...use sudo A LOT :D
<genii> Hm.
<rodnice> hamster: Lol, coming from Windows... gimme a few months
<rodnice> hamster: need to get my thought process around going to command line
<hamster> ha ha...no worries mate!!
 * hamster hands over a beer to rodnice
<hamster> :D
<rodnice> No thanks, using Linux already makes me feel drunk
<rodnice> lol
<rodnice> It's like I can't do common tasks simply
<rodnice> or at least how I'm used to thinking of it
<hamster> ...getting there then mate ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
<genii> rodnice: For fast launching of apps I usually just find Krunner handiest. eg: alt-F2 then type in first few letters of the app you want, click on it when the name comes up
<hamster> ...hang on...cause i just installed fresh OS as well..can't see your video :(
<rodnice> genii: My first inclinations is to type Photoshop, MS Word, iTunes...
<genii> Heh, I understand
<rodnice> genii: me and a friend both jumped to Linux a few weeks ago... I told him to go Mint, and I went Kubuntu
<rodnice> his desktop looks... normal
<rodnice> I can't even do that :-(
<rodnice> I think he's winning the race!
<genii> rodnice: The problem with Mint is lack of support though. when he has an issue, good luck.
<rodnice> genii: LOL, well that's good to know... he already has an issue where his system clock resets after each reboot
<hamster> ha ha
<hamster> .../etc/init.d/ntpd reload
<hamster> ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
<genii> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<hamster> ...or something like that :D
<rodnice> genii: that's useful! thanx
<genii> hamster: Probably not using network time and his cmos is dead
<hamster> ...me for example...i passed my rhcsa recently..
<hamster> still...i suck in linux :D :D
<rodnice> hamster: lol
<hamster> ...imo
<rodnice> hamster: how much time and money did it take to get there? I'm thinking of getting some certs but not sure which ones to shoot for.
<hamster> rodnice: fortunately my company paid to fir
<hamster> *for it
<hamster> go for it if you can!!
<rodnice> OK, I plan on giving myself a year to study up and use Linux
<rodnice> 1 book and 1 install down... 11 more months to go :-)
<hamster> ...having rhcsa + rhcse of courz will pretty much enable you to get most of the jobs out there
<hamster> Ur from US or UK ??
<hamster> ...or any other country of corz...sorry
<hamster> ...i just practised what could be on the exam really...for the rhcsa
<hamster> ...as my mate used to call it - children exam :D
<hamster> ...the rhcsa is quite a challenge..
<rodnice> Rhode Island, USA
<hamster> although if you had previous experience with linux/red hat you're good to go
<rodnice> OK... I need to read up on that then
<rodnice> hamster: so what's like the thing I generally would need to know?
<hamster> rodnice: then well, not sure about you but i'm currently in the uk...the whole course is around 1600 pounds..
<hamster> just the exam is 400 pounds
<hamster> ...worth trying to study @ your own pace
<hamster> ...or in...
<rodnice> wow!
<hamster> sorry...i'm not a native english speaker :)
<hamster> but it should be pretty much the same across the globe
<rodnice> I am... and most of the language teachers in our public sector suck
<hamster> ...unless it's not...then consider busy holidays in the UK :D :D :D
<rodnice> 1600 pounds!/ whoa
<hamster> ...might be worth it :D
<rodnice> that's a small car!
<rodnice> lol
<genii> rodnice , hamster  .. For casual conversation we have #kubuntu-offtopic
<rodnice> sorry sorry sorry
<hamster> ...I mean studying at your own pace, and then paying for and just sitting the exam
<rodnice> I need to get used to that
<hamster> genii: exactly..so why kubuntu and not ubuntu!! ??
<hamster> ...the truth is..
<hamster> because we all hate unity :D :D :D
<rodnice> whatever that is
<hamster> ..and we all love yakuake :D :D :D
<rodnice> is that like choosing between political parties?
<genii> hamster: I just prefer the KDE interface to Unity, myself. But everyone works differently.
<hamster> ...nope...it's more of a lazy bastards thing...
<genii> <cough>
<rodnice> OK another question:  Has anyone ever used Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<genii> hamster: Please also try to keep the language family-friendly
<hamster> rodnice: i have not heard a word about it...as i said ...i'm new to *buntu :D
<rodnice> hamster: OK
<hamster> genii: apologies (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<genii> hamster: No worries... but now you know :)
<rodnice> rodnice: I'm ultimately trying to give my friends that use Windows a setup of Kubuntu that they would be familiar with
<rodnice> (lol, I put my name)
<rodnice> I heard I can "roll my own distro" easily with Ubuntu Customization Kit
<hamster> ...in my opinion..the thing with windows is that there are far to more EPIC games that run only on win-dos :)
<genii> rodnice: It basically works the same way as the BartPE does for Windows
<hamster> ...red alert, diablo, metal gear solid...to name a few
<rodnice> genii: oh man, the last time I used that was like... never... or maybe once in Win2K
<hamster> ...i personally have 2 os on my laptop..
<hamster> win-dos one just to play few of those games once every year or so...
<hamster> ...but the satifcation of having a linux box fully set up and working is just overwhelming...
<hamster> ...especially when it comes to CLI and samba installation/deployment (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
<hamster> ...but when you finally get it all working...
<hamster> it's the happy days  ۜ\(סּںסּَ` )/ۜ
<Roey> is that a penguin
<Roey> omg
<Roey> seriously
<Roey> ?
<hamster> ...not to mention the amount of testosteron flying around ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> heh
<hamster> Roey: yeah man...i still remember the day when i first learned about chkconfig :) :D
<hamster> ...it was literally PARTY TIME ┏(-_-)┛┗(-_-﻿ )┓┗(-_-)┛┏(-_-)┓
<hamster> :D
<genii> !ot | hamster
<ubottu> hamster: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * hamster says sorry mister bot :)
<genii> hamster: If it was busier with support questions, you'd already have been given a warning to move to #kubuntu-offtopic, then bounced from the channel :)
 * hamster is going to wizz-away soon anyway 
<hamster> (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
 * hamster is going to have a ciggy...will be back soon...
<Roey> hamster, is that chkconfig just for bash completions?
<Roey> I did dpkg -S chkconfig and all it listed was:
<Roey> bash-completion: /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/chkconfig
<Roey> smoking_hamster_:  ^
<smoking_hamster_> Roey: it's red hat / centos specific...if i am not mistaken...
<smoking_hamster_> brb!!
<Roey> ah thanks!
<rodnice> Does anyone know how I can get these little icons on the panel to the left like how this guy did? http://wstaw.org/m/2013/10/04/snapshot2.png
 * hamster is back
<hamster> (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<rodnice> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/10/04/snapshot2.png
<rodnice> one of these months, I shall have a panel like this
<hamster> rodnice: why wstaw.org
 * rodnice shakes fist at laptop
<genii> rodnice: From what I can tell, that's the Quick Launcher set up to display on two rows
<rodnice> hamster: i dunno, that's what the guy posted before I had to log off earlier today
<hamster> ლ(`◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
<genii> hamster: Please stop, or I'll have to boot you
<rodnice> genii: That's what I thought, but the method escapes me
<hamster> rodnice: oh sorry...for no reason you're a fellow Pole :D ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)
<genii> rodnice: Usually you can get to the settings of a widget by right-click on it
<hamster> oh sorry..stop what ??
<genii> Not like he wasn't warned.
<hamster> ...apologies...what i have done ?
<hamster> ...or what have i done ?
<rodnice> genii: right-click works not :-(
<genii> hamster: Filling up the lines of the channel with non-useful things while others are trying to assist users
<genii> hamster: As you were told, there is the channel #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support talk
<rodnice> genii: getting the icons into the quick launch bar...
<genii> rodnice: Yes, I'm not sure. Let me install it and explore.
<rodnice> OK
<rodnice> genii: I don't think I'm that empty-headed, but anything's possible
<genii> rodnice: It doesn't have a very intuitive setup system, that's for sure
<rodnice> epiphany!
<rodnice> OK, thought it was just me
<rodnice> thank you
<genii> rodnice: "Add launcher"
<rodnice> genii: add widget: quicklaunch
<rodnice> genii: moved it over to the left
<genii> rodnice: On the quicklaunch itself, if right-click, you should get: Add Launcher, Edit Launcher, emove
<genii> Bleh
<rodnice> genii: yes
<genii> ..Remove Launcher, Quicklaunch settings,Lock widgets, etc
<genii> rodnice: To add apps to it, you use the Add Launcher
<rodnice> genii: ohhhhh!
<rodnice> genii: let me try
<rodnice> genii: DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rodnice> genii:  you're beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (vernacular for professionally adept)
 * rodnice bear hugs genii
<rodnice> genii: the think the problem was my understanding of what a launcher is
<rodnice> I*
<rodnice> genii: now I can go out into the world and fully proselytize my Windows brethren
<genii> rodnice: Glad to assist.
<rodnice> genii: Wow... I would have been looking for that for another 2 weeks!
<rodnice> Making my own distro / backing up my system... Can someone point me in the right direction?
<genii> I think UCKS might have a factoid
<genii> !ucks
<genii> Hm, or maybe not
<Unit193> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<genii> Unit193: Thanks!
<Unit193> Yep.
<rodnice> wow... thanks Unit193!
<rodnice> how do you guys know that you gotta type an exlamation point and what word to follow to get that?
<goodtime> the ! is a command
<goodtime> to a bot usualy
<rodnice> goodtime: how did you know that?
<goodtime> years of irc
<rodnice> ohhhh
<rodnice> OK
<rodnice> QUESTION - How do I go about finding other Kubuntu IRC channels... or any IRC channels?
<rodnice> (am I in violation by asking these rudimentary questions?)
<goodtime> there should be a server list with you irc client
#kubuntu 2013-10-06
<goodtime> your*
<rodnice> hmm... OK, I'll look around
<genii> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<genii> rodnice: Also there's a website I like to use sometimes http://irc.netsplit.de/   you can search by netowrk or by channel, etc
 * rodnice bows down to genii
<rodnice> QUESTION - What is the purpose of "Activities" in Kubuntu?
<rodnice> Does Windows have something like it?
<genii> rodnice: I don't use them, but there's a fairly good description here: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/the-mystery-of-kde-activities-1.html
<rodnice> genii: thanx
<seven__> om
<rodnice> ?
<kristal> http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste Old CSS trick, firefox/chromium refuse to remove [enter] characters from copies or even have an option, can I have filters in kde's clipboard?
<Basil1x> Look what they've done to my Linux: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<genii> Basil1x: I'm not clicking on any URL with Hannah Montana in it
<Basil1x> I don't blame you...
<Basil1x> It's a Kubuntu-based distro targetted at pubescent girls...  I don't envy the helpers if it catches on.
 * genii shudders
<Basil1x> Sorry... felt I had to share with those who'd be most likely effected.
<kristal> How does one stop fiddling with KDE...
<genii> kristal: Log out?
<kristal> how does one add bookmarks to the classic application launcher...
<kristal> hmm, how do you remove help from the classic launcher...
<genii> kristal: Rightclick on launcher, Edit Applications... select the Help item you want to remove, click on Cut on top right, save
<kristal> ah, have to save, and there's no hide really
<kristal> i keep thinking it auto saves...
<genii> Adding bookmarks directly I'm not sure, but you could do something like make the item: browsername pagename
<kristal> or dolphin and the directory, hmm, maybe there's a widget for folders...
<jack> who coded muon?
<jack> same guy as adept? mornfall?
<cluelesscoder> jack: have you ever used ohloh?
<jack> dunno
<cluelesscoder> jack: ohloh.net is really good for seeing who programmed what, and also browsing open-source code
<jack> i vaguely remember a website
<cluelesscoder> http://www.ohloh.net/p/muon-frontend/contributors/summary
<jack> ok cool, thx
<cluelesscoder> anyway Jonathan Thomas has been doing a lot of work on it lately check out jontheechidna.wordpress.com
<jack> ok :)
<cluelesscoder> looks like Aleix Pol also does a lot
<cluelesscoder> jack: pretty cool website, eh?
<jack> cluelesscoder, indeed
<cluelesscoder> is anyone else a little worried about how Kubuntu will fit into the future Ubuntu?
<tsimpson> no, just you :)
<jack> aurelien gateau :)
<cluelesscoder> I'm thinking about trying to transition to opensuse
<jack> mr. gwenview, iirc
<cluelesscoder> jack, did he post something about it somewhere?
<jack> nope, i only saw his name on ohloh
<jack> as a muon contributor
<cluelesscoder> ah yeah
<cluelesscoder> that page is a little buggy if you didn't notice - Jonathan Thomas name doesn't show up consistently
<jack> i finkified gwenview, years ago
<cluelesscoder> finkified?
<jack> so i recalled his name
<jack> fink is a packaging project for macosx
<jack> ohn and btw: opensuse SUCKS
<jack> coming from dpkg, you'll hate rpm :P
<cluelesscoder> jack can I still use muon in opensuse?
<jack> if you manage to get its huge dep-chain together, most probably yes
<cluelesscoder> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<jack> but i have no idea if muon knows rpm
<cluelesscoder> that guy is the Wayland developer for KDE
<jack> cluelesscoder, muon might well be apt-only
<cluelesscoder> jack yeah, probably right
<kristal> Soo my screensaver won't stop... i have 6 of them running in the background eating my cpu
<cluelesscoder> jack I've noticed when hanging around forum.kde.org that a lot of the admins run suse, which has me intrigued
<jack> would be a no for muon in opensuse
<cluelesscoder> but I'm very happy with kubuntu so I'll stick with it - I imagine if Ubuntu screws it for us we'll all figure something out together
<kristal> time 3h ksolarwinds.kss
<jack> since that's rpm territory
<kristal> Anyone know about a big that results in screensaver processes continuing in the bakcground?
<kristal> bug*
<kristal> Hmm, yup, that be a bug, ksolarwinsd.kss does not close, it keeps runnig eating cpu and you can gather up an unlimited number of them.
<kristal> Can anyone replicate it?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mamarok> I could need some help: trying to upgrade to 13.10 beta2 it stalls on configuring grup-pc and sits there since quite some time now.
<Mamarok> Now what?
<Mamarok> help?
<floo> hello
<floo> anyone here?
<Mamarok> floo: just ask your question
<floo> i have a laptop asus x51rl with integrated ati radeon xpress 1100
<floo> i can find a driver for this.. coz it's move very slowly
<jack> hi krise
<krise> Hi Jack
<jack> is that "crisis" in finnish nas well?
<jack> -h
<jack> erm -n
<krise> Hm , i dont know
<jack> cause in german it is
<krise> im estonian
<jack> oh ok
<krise> is it ?
<jack> but your host isn't .ee
<krise> i know , im in finland at the moment
<jack> i see
<jack> nice place?
<krise> yes it is
<jack> lots of forests and lakes, afaik
<krise> yep
<jack> :)
<krise> all the palces are nice,
<krise> i dont like india do
<jack> india? is damn far away
<krise> u german ?
<jack> another part of this "earth" ball
<jack> yep
<krise> been there once
<jack> let me guess
<jack> munich?
<krise> nope
<krise> i dont remember
<jack> hrm
<jack> hamburg i bet
<krise> we were driving to france and we stopped in many places
<jack> = big and close to scandinavia
<jack> oh i see
<krise> i dont remember where did we spent the night
<jack> can be like every german city
<krise> yeah
<jack> cause france is like on the other side :P
 * jack was born in paris
<krise> i remember it was long ride
<krise> we went to lyon
<jack> :)
<jack> another issue: do you like gaming?
<jack> if yes, please name a game that rules, for ubuntu
<krise> i dont think there is one :)
<jack> :/
<krise> i play sometimes hockey and some racing games, but i dont think there is some good hockey or racing cames for kubuntu
<jack> so it's wine+any winblows game
<jack> shrug
<krise> never tried
<krise> im not big gamer anymore
<jack> i see
<jack> i used to love diablo2
<jack> back then in my mac years
<krise> diablo 1 was the firs game i played
<jack> lol, cool
<krise> that was over 10 year ago
<jack> yeah
<jack> time passes so quickly
<jack> if you look at software evolution
<krise> too quickly
<jack> how old are you now?
<krise> im 36
<jack> ok
<krise> wrong
<krise> 35
 * jack is almost 42 now
<krise> at the end of the month ill be 36
<jack> the magic douglas adams number :P
<krise> i dont know about that
<jack> never read THHGTTG?
<jack> the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy?
<krise> nope, whats that ?
<jack> one of the best books ever written
<krise> i didnt find the book but i will watch the movie
<jack> sucks, compared to the book :)
<jack> watchable but damn silly
<krise> ok
<krise> i like sci fi movies
<krise> yestarday i went to see Riddik or something, Vi n Diesel movi
<krise> that was quite boring
<jack> the new one?
<krise> yes
<jack> cool - i need to watch it
<jack> loved pitch black and chronicles
<krise> havent seen non of thems, cant find chronicles torrent
<jack> they're both very nice imo
<daft_> Hi, yesterday i can some old windows app with wine. And it downgraded my screen resolution.
<daft_> now i started my pc again and the resoluion is still low..
<daft_> does someone know how i can change my resolution.
<daft_> found it
<Roey> Hi, I'm having a little bit of trouble getting the unmount to succeed.
<Roey> <Roey> fuser -m /proto shows nothing, fuser -v /proto shows nothing, yet I get "umount: /proto: device is busy."
<Avihay> you can try to remount it as read only first
<Roey> Avihay:  oh, ok
<Roey> Avihay:  אביחי?
<Avihay> ken?
<Roey> sudo mount -o remount,ro /proto
<Roey> mount: /proto is busy
<Roey> Avihay:  stam just wanted to see if you speak Hebrew
<Avihay> well, no idea. you might wanna /join #ubuntu-il
<Roey> I had no idea there was one!
<Roey> nice!!
<Roey> there is also #israel
<Guest14762> salut
<Guest14762> hello
<genii> Guest14762: Hello! Do you have some question about your Kubuntu?
<Guest14762> i'm new client
<robeepal> Hi! I dont know exactly if I am in the right chat, but i have a question about Ubuntu OS for Phones, I want to know if my Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9100 is it compatible and stable with my phone ?! Thank you
<BluesKaj> robeepal, ask in #ubuntu
<robeepal> thank you
<jacob_> i need help
<jacob_> for got my hotmail pass can u guys hlp me
<jacob_> help
<kristal> hotmail is awful
<jacob_> i am on liunxs mint 14
<jacob_> pix in ther i cant never get back meen a lot to me
<BluesKaj> !mint > jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_, please see my private message
<jacob__> waz good room
<tapout> How can I enable doubleclicking as 'copy' in konsole?  In putty, i can double click or even highlight stuff and it instnatly copys.. i don't have to right click and hit copy
<genii> tapout: Not sure about doubleclick. But if you go Settings...Edit current profile...tab entitled Mouse ... you can choose there to have anything selected automatically be copiedby checking off Copy on Select
<kristal> Hmm, how do i tell the panel to only show windows on my current desktop...
<kristal> found it
<kristal> So if I go panel options, add widget, then click activities... it crashes
<holff> alguen sabe como remover o kubuntu e deixa como anterior ubunutu
<jack> ubottu: es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jack> k?
<rodnice> Does anyone know how I would image my Kubuntu 13 system?
<jack> rodnice, use dd for example
<rodnice> jack: dd?
<rodnice> Does anyone know how I would image my Kubuntu 13 system?
<jack> rodnice, man dd
<jack> copies block-devices to files if you want
<rodnice> oh OK
<rodnice> jack: thank you, however I'm new to all this
<rodnice> jack: how would I activate this dd?
<rodnice> jack: (coincidentally, I'm sitting in a Dunkin Donuts)
<rodnice> jack: sorry, "man dd" ok
<jack> rodnice: it should be installed already
<rodnice> jack: Thanks. I'll research it.
<jack> dunk a donut for me, plz
 * jack = hungry now
<rodnice> jack: lol I don't touch the stuff... only here for their free internet
 * rodnice still hungry
<jack> heh
<jack> i see
<jack> just had 2 cranberry-jelly-filled donuts from mcd
<jack> but damn i want more :P
<rodnice> jack: America Dies on Dunkin :-)
<jack> hehe
<rodnice> jack: is there an imaging GUI?
<jack> none i know of
<rodnice> jack: dd is too advanced for my lack of expertise
<rodnice> jack: I'm scared of screwing up with command line typos
<jack> maybe k3b can create images
<jack> not sure there
<rodnice> ohh
<rodnice> OK
<jack> or any similar app, brasero or so
<jack> or xfburn
<jack> bbl...
<rodnice> ok
<rodnice> thanx
#kubuntu 2014-09-29
<OptimizedCoder> All of a sudden, my ethernet wired connection interface doesn't show up at all
<OptimizedCoder> Whhhy'd this happen?
<OptimizedCoder> how the hell is this possible
<OptimizedCoder> my /etc/network/interfaces fiel has been overwritten!
<OptimizedCoder> to have only these
<OptimizedCoder> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ArunC> Hi, will plasma 5 be the default desktop on Kubuntu Utopic?
<lordievader> ArunC: No, 15.x might be the first to be considered.
<rahmad> test
<rahmad> ping
<rahmad> exit
<tekkbuzz> hey guys, I just got a major problem. I tried to run a game and it come up the same on both my displays. Then when I got out of it now I have only the same display on both my screens, I rebooted and got the same thing. I went to System Settings > Display Config. and now it only show one monitor, Any suggestions.
<hateball> tekkbuzz: I see you're crossposting both here and #ubuntu, so which DE are you actually using?
<tekkbuzz> kde
<tekkbuzz> hateball: u got any suggestions?
<hateball> tekkbuzz: Details such as GPU chipset and what driver you're using will help
<tekkbuzz> default driver, nothing proprietary. AMD HD 7770 card using Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<hateball> Then I will sit this one out, I know nothing about AMD gpus I am afraid
<valorie> !amd
<valorie> ubottu doesn't either....
<hateball> !ati | I guess
<ubottu> I guess: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hateball> that should probably be aliased
<tekkbuzz> thanks I'll read that, something got changed cause it work with the default installation.
<tekkbuzz> ^worked
 * valorie just asked about aliasing that....
<TheFakeazneD525> !alias
<tekkbuzz> If I click on the Identify Outputs in Display Configuration, I can see DVI-1 but faintly blinks the other HDMI-0 for a micro second.
<tekkbuzz> that's the display i need to get back.
<tekkbuzz> I don't have any xorg.conf file.
<valorie> you may have to create one
<valorie> xorg.conf is no longer created by default
<tekkbuzz> I never had one and it worked fine till about an hour ago.
<tekkbuzz> stupid game I started, (which I don't really play games) mucked it all up.
<tekkbuzz> Does anyone know if the xorg.conf file take priority over the kde settings?
<valorie> I believe it does if it exists
<valorie> however, the help page should be correct, whatever it says
<tekkbuzz> I'm reading that now, I'm probably going to have to write a xorg.conf, I have a little experience doing that I had to do it for my RedHat system couple of years ago.
<valorie> I've never had to do it
<valorie> years ago I had to edit it, but now it all Just Works
 * valorie knocks on wood
<tekkbuzz> It's still a bummer though, cause everything "was" working fine.
<tekkbuzz> I wonder if I upgrade to the proprietary driver, if the 2nd display would come back, I may give that a try.
<tekkbuzz> wow, I think I found it, both displays were stacked perfectly on top of each other in the Display Configuation, I got 2 displays, now I have to reboot.
<tekkbuzz> Anyone know how to "Not" save kde settings when rebooting ie: normally it saves your open apps and screen position and stuff? If I do, it will stay mucked up, and I'll have to reset up my widgets and crap.
<hateball> tekkbuzz: alt+f2 -> "session"
<tekkbuzz> hateball: thanks
<hateball> tekkbuzz: set it to blank session or whatever you prefer
<tekkbuzz> hateball: Perrrfect, thanks
<mova> hello
<mova> I have installed kubuntu testing, is it possible to go back to stable by just updating the sources list file?
<BluesKaj> HIya folks
<stack___> hi, I am getting 404 error not found on sudo apt-get update and also with dist-upgrade, suggestions?
<lordievader> stack___: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Fritigern> stack___: Open Konsole and run sudo software-properties-kde, then on the first tab, under "Download from" choose "other" and click "select best server"
<Fritigern> What will happen is that software-properties-kde  will start looking for the server with the fastest connection and download speeds, and offers you toset it as the default server for your updates.
<stack___> any other alternatives? it is not helping out .. :-|
<hateball> stack___: you never answered what version you're running
<hateball> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Josh_> hi just installed kubuntu 14.04, And every time I try assign a Static IP (Using eth0) it kills my internet connection, any ideas?
<lordievader> Josh_: How did you assign it?
<Josh_> By editing /etc/network/interfaces as followed from a guide
<lordievader> Josh_: Could you pastebin that file?
<lordievader> !paste | Josh_
<ubottu> Josh_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Josh_> Will do that now, Thanks
<Josh_> here you go lordievader http://paste.ubuntu.com/8459390/
<lordievader> "ifae eth0 inet static" <-- there is your error
<Josh_> still kills internet when fixed ifae to iface
<Josh_> I was thinking it had something to do with it being a netbook (no ethernet port)
<lordievader> Josh_: You might want to add a 'broadcast' and 'network' line. Also can you ping your gateway?
<Josh_> what would broadcast and network be set as? And Yes I can ping my gateway (I even have internet) Just wanting to set a static ip from command line
<lordievader> Josh_: Then likely is your dns broken.
<Josh_> is there a program I can install? something that will let me run apache with multiple ips? (as well as a static one)
<lordievader> The network specifies the network, for you that would be '192.168.0.0' and the broadcast specifies the broadcast address '192.168.0.255'.
<lordievader> Josh_: To fix your dns edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Josh_> added network and broadcast, and got /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file ready
<lordievader> Then your static ip should work.
<lordievader> Given the settings are correct ;)
<Josh_> even if I don't have an ethernet (eth0) it will still work?
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<Josh_> it's a dell inspiron duo flip, It's not got an ethernet port for it (so eth0 does not show up)
<lordievader> Why are you then specifying eth0?
<Josh_> because that's all the guides online show me how to get a static IP, By using eth0, Haven't found any other way (only interfaces I have are lo and wlan0)
<lordievader> Josh_: The settings reflect whatever interface is specified.
<lordievader> eth0 is used in guides since that is the interface where people mostly want to use static ip's.
<Josh_> how would I assign a static wlan0 address from /etc/network/interfaces?
<lordievader> Sameway but replace eth0 with wlan0. However in most cases you want to use dhcp for wlan.
<Josh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8459517/ like so?
<lordievader> Josh_: Yes that will make it a dhcp interface. However wifi is a bit tricky with that, for wifi I recommend using the network manager.
<rberg> once you add wpa and AP info its probably easier to configure static wlan with network manager
<lordievader> ^ setting static ethernet devices is very well done through /etc/network/interfaces
<lordievader> For wireless devices not so much, there are some hoops you have to jump through to get /etc/network/interfaces working with wifi.
<Josh_> Don't want to try ifdown/ifup the device however, as that killed my internet last time, so just scrap command line, and use network manager?
<lordievader> Josh_: For wifi,yes.
<Josh_> with not having eth0 will this affect using apache2 on multiple IP? (as I use eth0 on raspberry pi to get more ip addresses up)
 * lordievader is starting to get confused...
<moncky> join #puppet
<moncky> doh
<moncky> I don't even have the excuse of using an unfamiliar keyboard layout :/
<lordievader> Poor slashes, they're allways forgotten.
<Josh_> on Raspberry Pi (I can use eth0 to get multiple ip to use with apache, even though it uses wlan0) but on my netbook (i have no eth0 so not sure how I will get multiple ip addresses)
<Josh_> sorry if I don't word it properly sometimes, I'm new to ubuntu lol
<lordievader> Josh_: Why do you want multiple ip's routing to the same host?
<Josh_> it's on my netbook, and this will be my portable apache for testing things when I can't ssh to my pi
<moncky> Unless you live in Glasgow, but thats a different sort of slash
<lordievader> Josh_: I don't see a reason to need multiple ips?
<Josh_> it's just easier for me, rather than editing the hosts file, then rebooting for domains to work with apache, I can just use  example ifup etho:150 (for ip 192.168.0.150)
<lordievader> Josh_: What's wrong with an extra entry in the hostfile for example.com -> 127.0.0.1?
<lordievader> No need to mess with anything else.
<Josh_> lordievader Just having to reboot every time I add a host file that annoys me, And on the Pi, I don't even need to reboot
<lordievader> Josh_: You set it up once, reboot and done?
<Josh_> That's only for one site? With ifup/ifdown, I can do as many as I need, and don't have to reboot
<Josh_> http://krypted.com/unix/setting-up-multiple-ips-in-ubuntu/ But all guides show them using eth0 (or eth0:1)
<lordievader> Josh_: It's for as many sites as you want. Let apache handle the vhost stuff not your routing.
<Josh_> how would I use apache2 with multiple IP? (is that possible instead)
<lordievader> Why would you want to do that? Apache is capable of serving ~unlimited websites on a single ip.
<Josh_> I know, But they are only view able from 127.0.0.1, which is why I was wanting the IP's
<lordievader> Josh_: Let it listen to your other interfaces too.
<Josh_> by editing /etc/apache/ports.conf?
<lordievader> Josh_: Yes, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/bind.html
<Josh_> Done that, Restarted apache and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8459662/
<lordievader> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Josh_> I have a Listen 192.168.0.150:80 in ports.conf (and reloaded) not sure what's happening
<lordievader> Josh_: What is your current ip?
<Josh_> Locally 192.168.0.8
<yahyaa> "The JDK is missing and is required to run some NetBeans modules" error message I keep getting on kubuntu, i am running netbeans 8.0.1,
<lordievader> Josh_: There is your problem you are trying to listen to a port with an ip address you do not have.
<Josh_> yahyaa you could try sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk to install java?
<Josh_> is there a way to fix that vader?
<yahyaa> thanks let me try that!
<lordievader> Josh_: Let it listen to an IP you have.
<Josh_> How can I let apache have more IP?
 * lordievader sigh
<lordievader> Josh_: You don't want that. Let apache sort out the vhost matters not your router.
<Josh_> so just use hosts file?
<lordievader> In combination with vhosts. Yes.
<Josh_> is there not any other way to get multipl ip?
<TheFakeazneD525> HALP
<lordievader> !ask | TheFakeazneD525
<ubottu> TheFakeazneD525: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: so, earlier I put a bouncy ball widget on my screen, then set gravity to 0, and autobounce to max, and it took me a while to delete it
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: is there a file I can delete in the future to get rid of it?
<TheFakeazneD525> or a command to run?
<street> humm
#kubuntu 2014-09-30
<AssociateX> I set up vsftpd but I can not access it publicly. What am I missing?
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: did you look in `top`?
<valorie> usually you can see what's misbehaving and kill it there
<valorie> !pid
<valorie> hmmmm
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: don't widgets run within plasma-desktop though
<TheFakeazneD525> so I'd have to kill plasma
<valorie> I don't think so
<TheFakeazneD525> but it would still be there
<valorie> have never let bouncy ball loose on my desktop
<keithzg> I do think it's all run within plasma-desktop, but I think you could hand-edit the config at ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc if you want to remove it from your config.
<keithzg> At very least, that should make it go away upon your next login, TheFakeazneD525.
<wetwitch> SERVER/ rizon.net
<drobuddy> I have an Kubuntu 14.04 install where somehow my user is no longer in the sudoers file (or wheel group). I'm currently booted on a Live CD with the disk mounted; I chmod'd the sudoers file so I could edit it and saved. Is there anything I should do while I'm at it?
<drobuddy> I have no idea how / why this could have happened... Drunk moment? Hardly think so, but I'm not gonna rule it out. :P
<drobuddy> And, for security reasons, I need to chmod those permissions back... Can someone tell me what they are supposed to be real quick? ;)
<drobuddy> Nvm, found the perms.
<drobuddy> Anyone awake?
<drobuddy> Well, I'm gonna go for it. We will see...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: I believe you can disable widgets through the add widgets thingie.
<alvin> What KDE4 version is available in beta2 at the moment? Is it already 14.4.1?
<lordievader> !info kdelibs5 utopic
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5 does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !info kdelibs-bin utopic
<ubottu> kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 177 kB, installed size 807 kB
<lordievader> alvin: Looks like it has 4.14.1
<alvin> lordievader: Thanks. In that case I think I'll risk it. (I want IMAP back)
<lordievader> Imap back?
<alvin> BUg in Kmail in 4.14.0. IMAP doesn't work on Courier servers.
<lordievader> And that is fixed in 4.14.1?
<alvin> Yes, this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338186
<lordievader> !info kdelibs-bin kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> KDE bug 338186 in IMAP resource "Since updating to the latest Kubuntu packages Kmail is not picking up imap mail." [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa3 (kubuntu-backports), package size 217 kB, installed size 726 kB
<lordievader> alvin: "I updated to kde 4.14.1 on Arch (testing repository) and kmail is still not usable for me." better check before you make the plunge.
<lordievader> Running a development version, still, is not recommended.
<alvin> Yes, that comment bothers me too
<alvin> Will we get KDE 4.14.1 for Kubuntu 14.04?
<lordievader> Probably.
<alvin> I've been using webmail for the past month, but it's just not the same.
<anqxyr> hi, can someone help me? My super/win key is not working.
<anqxyr> I'm running kubuntu 14.04 right now. I had the same problem in older versions as well. It went away after I upgraded to 12-something, and not it's back.
<anqxyr> I'm using a Logitech G15 keyboard if that's relevant
<hateball> anqxyr: not working, as in... ? it does not get detected or what?
<anqxyr> yes, any win+key shortcuts don't work, and when I try to create my own shortcut in 'Shortcuts and Gestures', pressing it isn't detected
<hateball> anqxyr: have you set up the correct keyboard in keyboard settings?
<anqxyr> probably not, let me check
<anqxyr> no, yes, the keyboard is correct
<anqxyr> 'Logitech G15 extra keys via G15daemon'
<anqxyr> just tried changing it to 'Logitech generic keyboard' and 'Generic 104 key keyboard', doesn't help
<hateball> anqxyr: Is the g15daemon package installed?
<anqxyr> yes
<hateball> Note, I have not used such a keyboard so I dunno much about it :|
<anqxyr> it's installed and all the fancy media-key features are working, except for the win-key
<hateball> anqxyr: if you run "xev", does the system pick up the key at all?
<anqxyr> nope
<anqxyr> also, I just noticed, the 'context menu' key, the one between the right win and right control, isn't working as well
<hateball> hmmm
<anqxyr> but I don't much care about it
<hateball> anqxyr: you havent toggled the gaming mode?
<hateball> I have such a mode on my g105 keyboard
<anqxyr> hmmmm
<anqxyr> I'm pretty sure that's not something that I can toggle with the linux drivers, but it could be on by default
<anqxyr> let me try uninstalling the g15daemon
<hateball> well for me it's a physical key
<hateball> looks like a joystick or some such
<hateball> it disables the windows/meta key in hardware
<anqxyr> ok, yes, this helped
<anqxyr> thank you so much
<anqxyr> I feel a bit stupid now
<hateball> :D
<anqxyr> I've had this problem for years, but just ignored it because it wasn't that big of an issue
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> heyhey soee
<yossarianuk>  hi - I would like a specific USB  HDD drive to appear as /dev/xda rather than /dev/sd* (this is so I do not accidentally dd to the wrong drive) - how can I do this ?
<yossarianuk> (i'm assuming its udev related ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, do a blkid to find the correct /dev/xxx , the do your dd
<BluesKaj> then
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Write a udev rule for it.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers - any example links
<lordievader> yossarianuk: As you can do it with network interface names I suppose blkid's would not be really different: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<rberg> has anybody gotten microsoft lyric (sipe) to work with any of the kde IM clients? I dont want to use pidgin if I can help it
<TheFakeazneD525> skype?
<rberg> no I hear the protocol is called sipe
<TheFakeazneD525> huh
<rberg> knowing MS its a incompatible offshoot of something cross platform :)
<andersl> hi
<andersl> anyone in here using darktable? It crashes if I try to start the darkroom mode, or just click on an image
<andersl> hm, if I run with LC_ALL=C it appears to work. Not so elegant...
<zak03> hello
<lordievader> o/
<zak03> hi
<m_tadeu> hi...I'd like to hear your thoughts about any git frontends for kde...what's the best, in your opinion?
<genii> !info qgit
<ubottu> qgit (source: qgit): Qt application for viewing GIT trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-2 (trusty), package size 425 kB, installed size 1034 kB
<lordievader> m_tadeu: The commandline ;)
<m_tadeu> yeah...my team is changing from bzr to git....and bzr has all these cool tools, so I was hoping to see something similar for git
<gomek> hello all
<lordievader> o/
<gomek> I just installed Kbuntu 14.04  love it
<rberg> I kind of have pidgin-sipe working (had to compile from source to get it to not segfault) but I cant get it to work in telepathy yet.. it keeps telling me I havent filled out required fields
<Etheret1C> hello :.)
<Etheret1C> I'm on a laptop which hard disk is toast, running Live Kubuntu from CD. Got a memory stick with Kubuntu on it, but can no longer boot from the stick after an upgrade. Can someone suggest howto correct this?
<Etheret1C> (it's a  bit urgent  since i'm on a time-limited wifi connection)
<Etheret1C> 261  users, 0 activity. que pasa?
<Fritigern> Start a live CD and use update-grub to correct the problem? We don;t have enough info to help you
<Etheret1C> ah.
<malc_calc> Ether: if you have a time-limited wifi connection, I'd also decide to boot from the Live CD if you have it handy. It should then be possible to at leasts access the data on the pendrive. Insert it, mount it, and look for /home/your_username. Most data should be there
<malc_calc> If you have the time for it, you could begin troubleshooting by using the Partition Manager to see if the bootflag is still set for the pendrive.
<malc_calc> but it's true thata there should be more info for concise advice: does the pendrive NOT BOOT AT ALL, or do you get a shell somewhere halfway ?
#kubuntu 2014-10-01
<newUser> hi everybody
<newUser> i am a new kubuntu user
<newUser> and i can't run firefox
<malc_calc> if you're still there: what did you try, and what happened? the usual way to start it would be through menubutton -> Internet
<TheFakeazneD525> so um
<TheFakeazneD525> I configured cups for my brother printer
<TheFakeazneD525> but this is a laptop
<TheFakeazneD525> so I unplugged it...
<TheFakeazneD525> Is there any "unmounting" thing I should have done?
<TheFakeazneD525> or can I use my printer plug and play style
<TheFakeazneD525> pls halp
<valorie> is it wireless?
<valorie> if so, it should Just Work
<valorie> you probably should have unmounted it, but if the setup was complete, probably no harm done
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: Brother 5150D laserjet printer, USB 2.0 connection
<valorie> I'm not doing your googling for ya!
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: how to unmount printer tho
<valorie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559485
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm good
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: I've decided to be proactive and upgrade rekonq from nepomuk to baloo until Qt 5.4 hits the repos
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: nepomuk is already mostly gone..... what kubuntu version are you using?
<valorie> I just started up rekonq, opened a few tabs -- still no nepomuk in top
<lordievader> Nepomuk, baloo. Never really known what they do... Usually I disable them...
<Fritigern> Last time i tried Bangarang, which was several months ago, it wouldn;t work with Baloo. Does anyone know if this has changed?
<valorie> a search of system activity for nepomuk: no results
<valorie> hmmm, banagarang
<lordievader> !info bangarang
<ubottu> bangarang (source: bangarang): Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 536 kB, installed size 2667 kB
<valorie> that isn't a KDE product; dunno
<Fritigern> Bangarang also heavily depends on nepomuk
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: rekonq still uses nepomuk
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> bangarang progress seems to have stopped a couple of years ago
<valorie> sad
<Fritigern> Never mind, looks like it was removed. It is notin Utopic
<valorie> hmmm, and yet their release notes say they are in kde git
<Fritigern> BTW, Nepomuk used to crash on me all the flipping time. Ballo has yet to crash for me
<Fritigern> valorie: They may be in KDE git, but not in the 'buntu repos
<valorie> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/bangarang
<valorie> $ apt-cache search bangarang
<valorie> bangarang - Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE
<valorie> so yes they are
<Fritigern> E: Unable to locate package bangarang
<valorie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Fritigern> And nothing wrong with my connection, nor do i get 404s when i apt-get updae
 * TheFakeazneD525 hopes he isn't violating any legal things with the changes he's doing >.>
<valorie>  bangarang : Depends: libnepomuk4 (>= 4:4.4.95) but it is not going to be installed
<Unit193> !info bangarang utopic
<ubottu> Package bangarang does not exist in utopic
<valorie> which is probably why your software center is reporting that
<Fritigern> There you go!
<valorie> apt-cache finds it however
<valorie> I wouldn't install it, however
<Fritigern> Do you know what a cache is?
<Unit193> valorie: apt-cache policy bangarang  see what source?
<valorie> bangarang:
<valorie>   Installed: (none)
<valorie>   Candidate: 2.1-2ubuntu1
<valorie>   Version table:
<valorie>      2.1-2ubuntu1 0
<valorie>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<valorie> I would assume we won't package it for utopic though
<Fritigern> BINGOOOOO!!!!!
<Fritigern> [23:56:13] [[ Fritigern ]] Never mind, looks like it was removed. It is notin Utopic
<valorie> bingo?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok, utopic is in beta
<valorie> I have it on a test box, but not here
<valorie> and we don't offer support to utopic here; that's in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<Fritigern> I never asked for support. My questions was [23:52:33] [[ Fritigern ]] Last time i tried Bangarang, which was several months ago, it wouldn;t work with Baloo. Does anyone know if this has changed?
<valorie> sorry, Fritigern
<valorie> it was after trusty was released that the change from nepomuk to baloo was completed
<valorie> it seems that bangarang has lost its oomph
<Fritigern> I was just curious to find if anyone has put in any work on Bangarang to get it to work with baloo. The software looked interesting, but never fully worked for me because Nepomuk kept crapping the bed on me. So with Baloo i had hoped to give it a whirl (originally in Trusty) but no joy because it dependined on Nepo. I never looked to see if it waspart of the Utopic repo
<Fritigern> It's no biggie though. My fave mediaplayer is Clementine, and occasionally VLC.
<Unit193> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/bangarang/repository/revisions/3855dc909209e6c872021c99c9b0098e2b820698
<jbernardone> bonjour !
<lordievader> !fr | jeanjacques
<ubottu> jeanjacques: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fritigern> hehehe,. last commit to Bangarang was a year ago. Looks like that's one dead project now.
<lordievader> Fritigern: Become the new developer ;)
<valorie> maintainers needed!
<valorie> and help porting applications to kf5/Qt5
<Fritigern> Hehehe, i can look at code, not read iet ;-)))
<Fritigern> *it
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: hmm, it seems that the hard part will be porting from nepomuk to baloo
<valorie> could be, but vish is very helpful (maintainer of baloo)
<Fritigern> Just been updating and.... "Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'". Dafook???
<lordievader> Fritigern: Grub?
<Fritigern> Yup
<lordievader> I've seen that warning before, wasn't very important IIRC.
<Fritigern> Important enough for this Moderator to call it a root kit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214517
<Fritigern> What i don;t get is that this harddrive has never had windows or windows softwware on it, not even in Wine
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: if Qt 5.4 is being shipped in november, when can i expect it to hit Utopic repos?
<valorie> hmmm, that's a good question
<valorie> it's possible it will be backported, since that's an LTS
<valorie> well, some 5+
<lordievader> Utopic isn't an LTS.
<valorie> oops, gads
<valorie> I keep assuming people are on-topic
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Depends on the packagers I suppose, I know for a fact that the Kubuntu team is allways looking for packagers. That way you might be able to speed it up ;)
<valorie> good bet for Utopic indeed
<TheFakeazneD525> is there a gui frontend to make a debian package :3?
<Andy2> Hi, is there already a livecd iso available with plasma 5 second release?
<valorie> yes
<Andy2> Could you provide me with a link?
<Andy2> Could find it on the webpage
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic/
<valorie> I'm seeding the torrents....
<valorie> for beta2
<valorie> sec
<Andy2> hm
<Andy2> i am not sure that the correct on
<Andy2> I am talking about this plasma release: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.0.95.php
<Andy2> but let my download and check to be sure
<Andy2> ah well, the iso doesn't boot up, when i click on "try" it just jumps back to the same window
<Andy2> It's a bit to beta i guess, thx anyway ;)
<valorie> well, there are the dailies
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/
<Andy2> oh nice
<Andy2> thanks
<Andy2> well, looks like the "try mode" does not work with virtual box
<Andy2> at least not for me.
<lordievader> Virtual box is broken from what I've heard. Try kvm, kvm is nice.
<Andy2> Nah it's ok thx. It's not that important to test a pre release.
<valorie> Andy2: it might not be important for you
<valorie> but it is important to the development team
<valorie> that's the point of pre-releases
<valorie> to get testing
<hateball> !+1
 * valorie is in the process of breaking a laptop right now, lol
<hateball> ubottu: cut it out :|
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> !kubuntu+1
<hateball> sure.
<Andy2> Right. My point was. It is not important enough to me to install KVM just to test the release. I agree that it should work with virtualbox if that is what you meant.
<hateball> Perhaps there is no +1, like there is for Ubuntu
<valorie> Andy2: got it
<valorie> virtualbox doesn't seem to be working for people lately
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I'll test it later
<valorie> qemu and ...? the other one might work
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: vmware?
<Andy2> well, i test a lot of livecds and this is teh first time i can remember it does not work
<valorie> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<valorie> yes, vmware
<TheFakeazneD525> wheemvar
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: how much memory should I give it?
<valorie> Andy2: did you md5sum it?
<Andy2> not let me do that
<valorie> my liveUSBs didn't work until I verified the iso
<valorie> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Andy2> md5 is ok
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: I dunno, look at the documentation
<valorie> it's been a long while since I used a vm to test anything
<lordievader> hateball: Did you mean !ubuntu+1?
<lordievader> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> lordievader: yes, but ubuntu isnt kubuntu is it :p
<TheFakeazneD525> hateball: just a different interface
<hateball> TheFakeazneD525: By which logic this, and other not-actually-#ubuntu channels should not exist at all
<lordievader> hateball: Still, all Utopic support is in #ubuntu+1, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<hateball> It's not very consistent having different channels depending on DE, but only for currently supported releases
<hateball> lordievader: Yes, that's fine. Just inconsistent :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * libreSSL eats BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> libreSSL, ??
<davls82> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<anupam64> Recently I installed Zorin OS and removed some unwanted application from 'Software Center'. After removing those apps and doing an update on the OS, most components of "System Settings" are no more available which were seen on fresh installation. Can anybody tell me how to recover the default view. Some components which are no more available are "Online users, user accounts, Appearance etc.
<BluesKaj> anupam64, zorin OS is not supported here
<lordievader> anupam64: See #ZorinOS for Zorin OS support.
<anupam64> @blueKaj-ok
<TheFakeazneD525> moo
<TheFakeazneD525> So, when cmaking a program it gives me   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5QtCore" with   any of the following names:     Qt5QtCoreConfig.cmake     qt5qtcore-config.cmake
<TheFakeazneD525> how fix
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Find the package that provides that file.
<libreSSL> I searched in muon for "qt5 dev" "qt5 core" and such, but nothing turned up
<18VAA4UGP> Has anyone a special grant for me?
<18VAA4UGP> bugfix or any related
<lordievader> 18VAA4UGP: What do you mean?
<lordievader> 18VAA4UGP: This is the wrong channel for that.
<TheFakeazneD525> blargh
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: To come back to your earlier question: apt-file is usefull for that.
<TheFakeazneD525> installing...
<TheFakeazneD525> aaand, sound isn't working
<TheFakeazneD525> \o/
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Did PA die?
<TheFakeazneD525> umm, one second
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: there's a lot of clicking :c
<TheFakeazneD525> pa seems to be running
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Hmm, restarting pa might solve your problem.
<TheFakeazneD525> huh, plugging the headphone cable back in fixed it...
<TheFakeazneD525> Why are all my audio issues hardware related >.>
<TheFakeazneD525> everyone says PA is a horrible thing that dies every 4 seconds and breaks your system... for me it's been user error
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: I never said that... I like PA.
<TheFakeazneD525> I mean in general
<TheFakeazneD525> everyone badmouths PA
<lordievader> I know, while it is quite lovely.
<TheFakeazneD525> never base opinions off of alpha releases >.>
<TheFakeazneD525> same thing with KDE4, iirc
<BluesKaj> PA has it's uses now, especially after alsa' s lack of serious development since PA was introduced, but mostly it's just another layer opf audio p[
<BluesKaj> processing that a lot of systems wouldn't need id alsa had been pursued further
<lordievader> The aim of both projects is different.
<BluesKaj> still not used to this damn KB, everything is shifted to left
<BluesKaj> PA is finre for those who need several simultaneous sources, othwerwise users like me have no use for it
<porra> greetings
<lordievader> o/
<porra> ok,so I need some assistance.my first time ever on a irc client app.Can anybody tell me how I can change channels,what to enter were,and how?
<TheFakeazneD525> /join #channelname
<porra> TheFakeazne,ta,but the irc channel im trying to access is icq.chat
<porra> how do i do this?
<porra> ie:I need to know how to change the server
<porra> think thats the term
 * TheFakeazneD525 pokes lordievader
<TheFakeazneD525> So, I added the "radeon" driver to the modprobe blacklist, because the page on the wiki said to...
<TheFakeazneD525> but now, I can't boot with the default grub option
<TheFakeazneD525> so I removed the rule, but it still wont wokr
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Err, what page?
<TheFakeazneD525> ummm
<lordievader> Seems like a bad idea.
<TheFakeazneD525> !drivers
<TheFakeazneD525> wait its probably in my history
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: You do know what blacklisting means right?
<TheFakeazneD525> it won't load it at boot... r-right?
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Correct.
<TheFakeazneD525> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: does fglrx require radeon?
<TheFakeazneD525> wait...
<TheFakeazneD525> Make sure you deload the module ati-agp by issuing: sudo rmmod ati-agp and blacklist it in: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TheFakeazneD525> I really should double check things
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: If you install the fglrx driver trough apt there is no need to manually blacklist anything.
<TheFakeazneD525> I did, but when i booted normally it used the open sauce driver
<TheFakeazneD525> even though I had fglrx installed, through drivermangler
<lordievader> Is dkms installed?
<TheFakeazneD525> ye
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Besides, the radeon driver doesn't cut it for you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I like squeezing whatever performance I can get out of this machine :c
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: how to fix
<TheFakeazneD525> because I unblacklisted radeon, rebooted, and chose the default ubuntu option in grub
<TheFakeazneD525> but it just went into a blackish screen
<TheFakeazneD525> couldn't even go into tty
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: At this point no idea. And since I'm going to bed I have no time to debug it. Tomorrow?
<TheFakeazneD525> ok <3
<lordievader> Ok, talk to you later.
<HarrySacks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<TheFakeazneD525> oh dear
<TheFakeazneD525> HarrySacks: what do you need/want
<TheFakeazneD525> wait a second I recognize that ident
 * TheFakeazneD525 gives genii a coffee for banning the trole
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Heh, thanks!
 * genii sips
<lordievader> genii: Points to -offtopic
<sqph> any plans to upgrade package "kdeconnect" to more recent version? (currently 0.5.2.1, latest is 0.7.2)?
<sqph> There are a lot of key added functionalities. I'm not sure I could manage to build it...
<valorie> sqph: please file a bug
<valorie> devels are running at top speed these days, but we all want that too
<sqph> great, I've never filed a bug before though
<sqph> not sure where to begin
<sqph> ok so I ran the command "ubuntu-bug kdeconnect" and it will send lot of non-relevant info to the devs, no message field. Here's hoping they understand it's about the version, not an actual bug.
<valorie> sqph, you'll want to file it as a wish
<valorie> needs-packaging or somesuch
<valorie> if you have the link to the latest tarball, that will save them time
<sqph> you mean "ubuntu-bug kdeconnect --needs-packaging" ?
<sqph> let me look this up
<valorie> no, the bug will be on kde-connect
<valorie> not sure how to do a wish in ubuntu-bug
<valorie> but there should be a way, because ubuntu-bug <3
<sqph> valorie: i'm pretty sure the actual package is "kdeconnect". i've been looking at the man pages for "apport-cli" and there doesn't seem to be an option for requesting packages either.
<valorie> a new package differs from an updated one also
<sqph> "apt-cache show kdeconnect" seems to indicate "kdeconnect" replaced "kdeconnect-kde" some time ago. not sure what the latest from the tarball names itself
 * ganjamon33 waves hello
<valorie> hmmm, I have 0.7.1
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/pcegzin1y
<valorie> looks like you need backports or something
<TheFakeazneD525> kdeconnect-cli 1.0
<sqph> hmm... I'm on 32bit architecture, maybe they haven't updated 32bit repos with 0.7.x ?
<genii> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 265 kB, installed size 1722 kB
<valorie> sqph: try `apt-cache policy kdeconnect` in the konsole and see
<valorie> compare to my paste
<genii> !info kdeconnect kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu3~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 246 kB, installed size 1473 kB
<sqph> valorie: see comment http://paste.kde.org/pcegzin1y
<genii> This would seem to indicate you're on 64 bit architecture and not 32
<sqph> genii: (i'm the comment, not the original paste)
<valorie> indeed, you need to install the backports ppa
<sqph> my repos are all i386
<valorie> I mean repo
<sqph> valorie: how do i do this?
<valorie> `sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports` in the cli or just add it in muon or whatever gui you use
<sqph> hmm but isn't that going to add lots of packages to my repos, that aren't well tested? isn't there an option to tell apt to look in the backports just for this particular package?
<e__> I installed KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.14 but under "About KDE" it says I have Platform Version 14.13.3. Should I worry about this? I saw a bunch of system files being updated and I restarted the system.
<sqph> from debian.org "It is therefore recommended to only select single backported packages that fit your needs, and not use all available backports."
<sqph> valorie: say I add the ppa repo, then if I type "apt-get install somepackage", will it get the backport by default if available?
<sqph> cause i'm not sure I can deal with that with my limited knowledge
<valorie> sqph: yes
<valorie> do `sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade` if you want to the newest everything
<sqph> valorie: ok thx. but I don't want everything to be backports. see the quote from debian.org. i'm sure i can apt-get install kdeconnect from the backport repo without actually subscribing to the repo. not sure I will get future updates though. But if it installs dependencies correctly, then I'm happy with that. I'll try --simulate and see
<e__> I installed KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.14 but under "About KDE" it says I have Platform Version 14.13.3. Should I worry about this? I saw a bunch of system files being updated and I restarted the system.
<sqph> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 40 kB, installed size 133 kB
<sqph> valorie: "sudo apt-get install kdeconnect -t trusty-backports" seems to do the trick. Will try installing now. thx for the help
<sqph> rebooting
<sqph> it worked. i feel so 1337
#kubuntu 2014-10-02
<archetech2> 14.10 plasma next 5.2  is nice  upgrade works from 5.1 :)
<valorie> shoot, I should have checked the version
<valorie> before it crashed again....
<SpicyShibe> Hmm kubuntu seems to overwrite ipv6 addresses instead of just adding the new ones. My openwrt router gives a local network fd*::* and a global. the local network address keeps overwriting the global address. Is there a simple way around this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<libreSSL> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey libreSSL
<libreSSL> lordievader: so I removed radeon from blacklist.conf
<libreSSL> anything else I should do?
<lordievader> Is libreSSL theFakeAzine by any chance?
<libreSSL> yes
<libreSSL> huh wait
<libreSSL> # This file was installed by fglrx # Do not edit this file manually blacklist radeon alias fglrx fglrx alias radeon off alias lbm-radeon off
<libreSSL> fglrx.conf
<libreSSL> did I double blacklist a module?
<lordievader> # This file was installed by fglrx #, no
<lordievader> libreSSL: Did you remove your change tough?
<libreSSL> yes
<lordievader> libreSSL: And you rebooted?
<libreSSL> er, not yet
<lordievader> libreSSL: Then please reboot ;)
<libreSSL> ok, should I boot into the default option, or ubuntu linux-generic-blah-versionnumber
<lordievader> The latest non-recovery kernel.
<lordievader> !info trusty
<ubottu> Package trusty does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.36.43 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> 3.13.0.36
<libreSSL> I use the canonical-kernel ppa
<libreSSL> cmd: Linux DSI-NB1 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lordievader> Err, what?
<libreSSL> canonical-kernel-team-ppa-trusty.list
<lordievader> Why?
<libreSSL> So I have a newer kernel without building my own
<valorie> why do you want a newer kernel?
<lordievader> "It IS NOT RECOMMENDED that you subscribe to this PPA." 3rd party kernels are not supported.
<lordievader> libreSSL: Please revert that change.
<libreSSL> :c fine
<libreSSL> how to safely purge the ppa
<lordievader> libreSSL: sudo ppa-purge ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ppa
<lordievader> libreSSL: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<lordievader> libreSSL: sudo update-grub2
<libreSSL> alright, doing that
<valorie> btw you'll have to install ppa-purge if you don't already have it
<libreSSL> I installed it from the xorg-edgers ppa
<lordievader> ...
 * lordievader facepalms
<valorie> libreSSL: you might enjoy arch more than kubuntu
<lordievader> Gentoo!!!
<valorie> if you like breaking your system
<libreSSL> >install gentoo
<libreSSL> google-chrome-beta.list google-chrome-beta.list.save jon-severinsson-ffmpeg-trusty.list jon-severinsson-ffmpeg-trusty.list.save kubuntu-ppa-backports-trusty.list kubuntu-ppa-backports-trusty.list.save kubuntu-ppa-ppa-trusty.list kubuntu-ppa-ppa-trusty.list.save mc3man-trusty-media-trusty.list mc3man-trusty-media-trusty.list.save nilarimogard-webupd8-trusty.list nilarimogard-webupd8-trusty.list.save noobslab-apps-trusty.list noobslab-apps-trusty.
<libreSSL> list.save nowrep-qupzilla-trusty.list ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list.save videolan-stable-daily-trusty.list videolan-stable-daily-trusty.list.save vokoscreen-dev-vokoscreen-trusty.list vokoscreen-dev-vokoscreen-trusty.list.save webupd8team-java-trusty.list webupd8team-java-trusty.list.save webupd8team-umplayer-trusty.list webupd8team-umplayer-trusty.list.save xorg-edgers-ppa-trusty.list xorg-edgers-ppa-trusty.list.save
<valorie> lordievader: he doesn't like building stuff
<libreSSL> perhaps
<lordievader> O wow...
<valorie> omg
<lordievader> libreSSL: You do know ppa's are not supported?
<libreSSL> y-yes...
<libreSSL> actually I don't need a few of these ppas...
<lordievader> valorie: Distcc is great for that. Though I should set up a bin host once.
<valorie> more like ANY of them except kubuntu-ppa*
<libreSSL> not even KDE ppas?
<lordievader> valorie: That one is supported?
<valorie> yes, kubuntu-ppa is for devel distributed stuff
<valorie> backports, updates, etc.
<valorie> not all of them, of course
<libreSSL> actually my system didn't break for a record time this install
<valorie> proposed, etc. are dangerous
<libreSSL> like, despite my many PPAs, the only problem was with the driver thing
<libreSSL> like, last year
<libreSSL> I'd have reinstalled 20+ times by this point
<lordievader> libreSSL: Seeing your list of ppa's I'm not surprised.
<libreSSL> last year >.<
<libreSSL> valorie: what about the wine ppa though
<valorie> is that the only way to install wine?
<lordievader> !info wine
<valorie> I've not had it installed for over a decade
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<valorie> so it's packaged, and in universe
<libreSSL> huh
<valorie> all you need do is active universe
<libreSSL> !info ppsspp
<ubottu> Package ppsspp does not exist in trusty
<libreSSL> :c
<libreSSL> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.36.43 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<libreSSL> Unpacking linux-image-generic (3.13.0.37.44) over (3.13.0.37.44) ...wat
<libreSSL> I purged the canonical ppa, but it still does that
<libreSSL> should I purge the package manually?
<valorie> ppa-purge should take the packages and etc too
<valorie> safely
<libreSSL> alright I'll run it again
<lordievader> libreSSL: It's likely it just installs its replacement ^ that one
<libreSSL> hmm
<libreSSL> lordievader: http://showterm.io/e09a9354723344d902fe3
 * lordievader doesn't see what's wrong with that
<lordievader> That was very much intended ;)
<libreSSL> but it says that the one in the main repository is 3.13.0.36.43
<lordievader> Oh wait...
<lordievader> libreSSL: What does 'apt-cache policy linux-image-generic' give? And please just pastebin it, I don't like waiting for a movie to finish playing.
<libreSSL> ohhhh
<libreSSL> trusty-proposed
<lordievader> O god...
<lordievader> You just want to break your system...
<lordievader> At this point I'm starting to think it is best to start from scratch.
<libreSSL> but there isn't really a problem with my system though
<libreSSL> actually, I should try rebooting...
<lordievader> libreSSL: Yes there is. The setup is a time bom.
 * TheFakeazneD525 whistles innocently
<valorie> how's it going, TheFakeazneD525
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm switching back to the open source driver
<TheFakeazneD525> one sec, reboot
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, I guess I'll just use the x.org driver
<TheFakeazneD525> since I get acceptable framerates on my opengl stuff if I disable desktop effects
<TheFakeazneD525> oh yeah, lordievader, about the qt5qtcore thing
<TheFakeazneD525> I tried apt-file search, and nothing turned up
<TheFakeazneD525> maybe my configs are wrong in the project?
<TheFakeazneD525> ...are you mad
<lordievader> Or there is no package providing that. I ran into some qt5 things too recently.
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: ah
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: should I just fall back to qt4 then?
<lordievader> That's what I did.
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: btw, is there anything similar to amdccccccle for the open source driver
<lordievader> No, but you have /proc
<TheFakeazneD525> :c
<jinksies> pptp vpn connections, did anyone got problems with them suddenly?
<lordievader> jinksies: Set one up yesterday to use ipsec, works perfectly.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fouDuBassan> Hi. I'm currently installing kubuntu with kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso. It seems that the installer does not load the keymap corresponding to the language asked: in my case, French..
<fouDuBassan> during the manual partitionning phase.
<rberg> kde 4.14.1 is incoming to the backports ppa.. nifty
<Yossarianuk> hi - is it possible to get the run dialog (i.e ALT+F2) permanently
<Yossarianuk> sorry lost connectin
<wheeei> Any webdeveloper here? Do you normally have your local webserver-files (websites) stored in the root-partion or home-partion ? I'm planning to have a lot of databases and lots of websites, I'm not sure if I should create a big root-partion och home-partion.
<lordievader> wheeei: They are usually in /var/www/<website-name>
<lordievader> For me anyhow.
<lordievader> But /var/www is default for Ubuntu.
<wheeei> oki thanx lordievader, so not the home-partion then
<lordievader> No, apache needs access to those files and your home dir should have 700 permissions.
<genii> If you have userdir module installed, each user also gets a directory inside their home directory called public_html where they can have their pages. The URL for that typically looks like http://wherever.tld/~theirusernamr
<larsivi> hi, on my son's pc (14.04), the program menu has gotten stuck on the desktop (and the button itself disappeared). logging out/restarting does not help. Where is that stuff configured so I can remove it?
<larsivi> even removing the panel didn't help
<MichaelP> For plasma 5 what going to be better.. Project neon iso or adding the repo ?
<lordievader> MichaelP: It comes down to the same thing.
<TheFakeazneD525> so I hear KDE Plasma 5 SC is fully hardware accelarated
<MichaelP> lordievader: one thing i having trouble finguring out is project neon iso 32 bit or 64 bit... just gives down linux.. does not say if it 64 or 32
<TheFakeazneD525> iirc, 64
<lordievader> MichaelP: Likely 64 bit, but nowadays that should be no problem.
<MichaelP> just wondered have 32 bit pc running kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5 and this laptop is 64
<wheei> how can I reset the settings for multiple screens without connecting my second monitor???
<wheei> I fuckd the settings up and when I plug it now, my screen goes away and I can use the computer.. I try to google how to do it but everyone is writing how to actually save the settings! >_<
<Davy_Crockett> Hello peeps Oi!
<TheFakeazneD525> oi m8 u havin a giggl?
<Davy_Crockett> Yes
<Davy_Crockett> messing around with my new weechat install on tty1
<street> I have a question
<Davy_Crockett> ask away mate
<street> does anyone know a difinitive way to clone my drive directly to another laptop with some ease
<street> just the kubuntu , that is ...no windows
<TheFakeazneD525> clonezilla
<street> thanx Ill check it out
<skinux> How can we give a name to a tab in Konsole?
<TheFakeazneD525> just click on the tab twice
<TheFakeazneD525> and then set the name
<TheFakeazneD525> iirc
 * TheFakeazneD525 hopes phonon might gain an mpv backend :3
#kubuntu 2014-10-03
<TheFakeazneD525> say, can I use curl to see the contents of webpages without running the JS?
<c0sm0s_> hello
<c0sm0s_> people looooooooooooooooooooooooooove talking in here
 * TheFakeazneD525 eats c0sm0s_
<Guest20741> Hi all.  Quick question of I may. I'm trying to bin Windows, and been trying Linux Mint, but been having lots of problems with nVidia graphics. Am considering installing Kubuntu and trying again with the nVidia drivers etc. Is Kubuntu & Mint so similar that I'd experience the same issues?  Should I maybe try Debian or another version instead?  Thanks for your time.
<TheFakeazneD525> Mint is forked off of *buntu
<TheFakeazneD525> and ubuntu is forked off of debian
<tsimpson> I don't know if Mint does anything different regarding propitiatory drivers, but it is a sore point in most distros
<tsimpson> you can always try the live CD and see if it works though
<Guest20741> Currently running liveCD, considering installing. Ah well, nowt to lose I suppose. My issue was the standard graphics worked until I tried games (obvious problems). So tried updating nVidia to slightly later driver, then got major flickering issues on-screen. Tried updating direct from nVidia site, but still had major issues. I've been working on this for several days, now. Starting to wear me out. lol
<Guest20741> Determined to not return to Windows.
<SporkWitch> Guest11525: what games? i normally just use the latest closed-source drive from the repo (nvidia) and haven't seen any issues that weren't game-specific
<SporkWitch> (as in a specific game, not games in general)
<Guest20741> Installed Steam, had issues with Crusader Kings 2. graphics not there (ie. land mass invisible). With latest nVida driver it played great, but had constant flickering onscreen just viewing text file, when scrolling text was unreadable.
<SporkWitch> Guest11525: sounds like an issue with the refresh rate.  as to the partial-graphics issue, i've seen that happen occasionally the first time i launched a game on a computer; close it and launch it again and it comes up fine (worst case, a reboot).  haven't generally had that happen after the first time i've launched a game after installing it
<Guest20741> There may have been workaround, but my lack of knowledge didn't help. So was case of reinstall & trying constantly different nVidia drivers. On the one occasion I tried to remove nVidia PPA, it pretty much removed everything from pc, another reinstall.
<SporkWitch> (though haven't tried that game specifically, it's worth googling about it)
<Guest20741> I'll give Kubuntu a go. Maybe back for some advice later, hope you all don't mind.  Always tend to try to find answer first myself. Its a looong learning curve I'm undertaking with Linux.
<SporkWitch> Guest11525: also check #steamlug for game-specific stuff
<SporkWitch> we've got a pretty bright group there
<Guest20741> ok. Thanks for feedback. Have good evening/morning etc. wherever you may be. Probably be back with first issue shortly. lol
<Ronny_> So the latest Kubuntu on Distrowatch says the 32 bit is LTS, but what about the 64 bit?
<TheFakeazneD525> ya
<TheFakeazneD525> 64 and 32 are LTS
<Ronny_> They should state that on both downloads
<Ronny_> thanks
<SpicyShibe> Hmm kubuntu seems to overwrite ipv6 addresses instead of just adding the new ones. My openwrt router gives a local network fd*::* and a global. the local network address keeps overwriting the global address. Is there a simple way around this?
<dpkg_i> Is plasma5 pretty much done? Will it eve be available for 14.04?
<soee> good morning
<valorie> dpkg_i: sure, the neon5 stuff
<valorie> I have it on this laptop, in fact
<dpkg_i> valorie: noice, gonna flip to it form 4
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<wheeei> I've tried to install wine/do a sudo apt-get upgrade  but I always run into the same problem. In the end I get this screen and can't click the "ok" : Type core fonts for the Web EULA                    │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<hateball> wheeei: can you press enter?
<wheeei> no
<valorie> wheeei: use the arrow keys?
<wheeei> hahha
<wheeei> valorie lol thx! it worked selecting it with the arrowkeys xD
<valorie> excellent
<wheeei> one step closer to stop relying on the mouse ^^
<valorie> well, in the cli you don't use the mouse
<valorie> except sometimes to scroll
<Yossarianuk> hi - how to you get the krunner/run command - i.e -> ALT+F2 to be permanent ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Yossarianuk, I think there is no way to do this. Why do you want to do this?
<Yossarianuk> as its really useful...
<Graf_Westerholt> Yossarianuk, it wasts space.
<Yossarianuk> it would be really good to have on my 2nd monitor,.
<Yossarianuk> but cheers for the response ?
<Yossarianuk> sorry I meant '!' not '?'
<Graf_Westerholt> Do you use krunner every minute?
<Yossarianuk> nt but it would be nice to not have to press ALT+F2 every time I wanted to use it...
<Graf_Westerholt> Why? It is faster than going with the pointer to an existing krunner.
<davls82> Hi all
<Yossarianuk> Well I guess what I want is for it to load on kde startup (on 2nd monitor)
<swa> hi
<swa> help me
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | swa
<ubottu> swa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<swa> can u speak spanish?ç
<Graf_Westerholt> !es | swa
<ubottu> swa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kubuntu> zebbi
<swa> hi
<swa_> swa
<swa> again
<swa_> swa again
<swa> WHY COPY MY NAME¿
<swa__> zebbi
<swa_> mother fuckers
<swa__> zebbi
<swa> shut up man
<swa_> you mother is 9ahbaa
<swa_> sdsd
<swa> hi
<Graf_Westerholt> Riddell :)
<Avihay_b> Hi. I have some mounting issues, where can I get some help?
<Avihay_b> more specifically, trying to mount an ext4 partition on a luks2 volume in an openLuks encrypted partition, and getting JBD2: no valid journal superblock found
<Avihay_b> EXT4-fs (dm-1): error loading journal
<Avihay_A> I'v tried to mount ro,noload, and it loads, but I get io errors while trying to ls:
<Avihay_b> http://paste.kde.org/pahgtjwsy
<Walex> Avihay_b: most likely wrong decryption. Use 'disktype' to check the resulting block device
<Avihay_A> what do you mean by disktype?
<Avihay_A> Walex:
<Walex> Avihay_A: 'disktype' is a command.
<Walex> Avihay_A: you would use it like 'disktype /dev/mapper/*'
<Avihay_A> Walex: not on a livecd of 14.0401
<Walex> Avihay_A: also note that "Input/output error" usually means just that.
<Walex> Avihay_A: try 'dmesg | less +G'
<Avihay_b> Walex: on the specific partition, I get Partition 5: 232.6 GiB (249802260480 bytes, 487895040 sectors from 501758+2)     Type 0x83 (Linux)
<Walex> Avihay_b: thanks for letting me know what you think is a more useful command.
<Avihay_b> Walex: I'm sorry, I ment it's not on the livecd, and probably any default installation
<Avihay_b> when I run it on the partition after I used cryptsetup, I get: Linux LVM2 volume, version 001
<Walex> you should run it on the decrypted block device... But if that "partition" is the decrypted block device, than if it is a DM/LVM2 container obviously you cannot mount that.
<Avihay_b> sorry, I ment that's what I get after running it on the decrypted block device in /dev/mapper
<Walex> Avihay_b: then you need to activate the volume group and mount the relevant logical volume in that.
<Walex> Avihay_b: it is not clear whether you have done all that or the Ubuntu LiveCD has done it for you.
<Avihay_b> something like vgchange -ay?\
<Walex> Avihay_b: it is possible that the Ubuntu LiveCD has done all that for you and the disk is simply too broken to read.
<Avihay_b> no, I'm running it manually, since dolphin doesn't mount it properly when I ask it to
<Walex> Avihay_b: try 'pvs', 'vgs' and 'lvs' first
<Avihay_b> would you mind explaining more?
<Avihay_b> I think I got it
<Walex> Avihay_b: your report has two bits conflicting: inability to access the filesystem metadata usually means that the decryption did not work, so what the filesystem finds looks random; but apparently there is a lit of directories after mounting, and you get "input/output error" when you access them
<Avihay_b> http://paste.kde.org/pb9rrgnl9
<Walex> Avihay_b: so the question is first to make sure that you have done all the decryption and mounting steps right.
<Walex> Avihay_b: is that 'root' and 'swap_1' as you expect?
<Avihay_b> Walex: yes
<Walex> Avihay_b: if it is, try 'disktype /dev/kubuntu-vg/root' or something similar
<Avihay_b> Ext3 file system  Last mounted at "/media/...
<Walex> Avihay_b: then do 'umount /dev/kubuntu-vg/root'
<Avihay_b> I guess I tryed to mount the block device as a partition when it actually contained a disk with two partitions last time?
<Walex> Avihay_b: that's entirely possiblwe
<Avihay_b> it's not mounted. try to mount it?
<Walex> Avihay_b: no, try this: 'dd bs=1[CM if=/dev/kubuntu-vg/root of=/dev/null' and let it run
<Walex> Avihay_b: for a bit to see if reports any inoput/output errors
<Avihay_b> Walex: dd: invalid number ‘1[CM’
<Walex> Avihay_b: no, try this: 'dd bs=1M if=/dev/kubuntu-vg/root of=/dev/null' and let it run
<Walex> Avihay_b: if you are doing system administration you should be able to spot and correct obvious typos in common tools like 'dd'...
<Avihay_b> well, I usually manage to avoid invokeing dd manually, I'm aware of how powerfull it is
<Walex> interestin detail: a course to learn to type takes several weeks. Some people want to do system administration of multilayer storage configurations "as it happens" :-)
<Avihay_b> Walex: I'm actually fixing a problem in a freinds computer, hench the crash course in LVM and LUKS, I ususlly deploy way simpler setups
<Walex> Avihay_b: that's a good attitude...
<Walex> Avihay_b: so is 'dd' going on without errors?
<Avihay_b> so far. should I check dmesg?
<Walex> Avihay_b: ideally yes, like 'dmesg | tail -40'
<Walex> Avihay_b: if no errors so far, kill it and then run 'e2fsck -n /dev/kubuntu-vg/root' (that is a read-only check).
<Avihay_b> well, other then [ 1709.192024] perf samples too long (2517 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000 , which I assume has nothing to do with it, I get no unexpected entries in dmesg
<Walex> Avihay_b: good...
<Avihay_b> http://paste.kde.org/pvqryioq1 doesn't look particularly good
<Walex> Avihay_b: that is not encouraging indeed.
<Avihay_b> also, I appriciate, you said it's read only as it's the first thing i'd have asked
<Walex> Avihay_b: check again 'dmesg' just to be real sure.
<Avihay_b> no entries in dmesg, so I guess not a hardware issue
<Walex> Avihay_b: it is possible that "something" has overwritten with random stuff the initial bit of the filesystem...
<Walex> Avihay_b: if that is the case, 'e2fsck -b 8192 -f' might work well enough.
<Walex> Avihay_b: so again read-only do 'e2fsck -b 8192 -n /dev/kubuntu-vg/root'
<Avihay_b> http://paste.kde.org/piml6know
<Avihay_b> so run it again with -n and the suggested superblock numbers?
<Walex> Avihay_b: so again read-only do 'e2fsck -b 8193 -n /dev/kubuntu-vg/root'
<Walex> Avihay_b: and after that try with 32768 as suggested.
<Avihay_b> http://paste.kde.org/pwbbexrri
<Walex> Avihay_b: both look bad, even if the '32768' case is a bit better.
<Avihay_b> I've read I can mount ro while ignoring the superblock
<Walex> Avihay_b: at this point one needs to know what happened and be careful so as to retrieve as much as possible from what is a damaged filesystem. That cannot be reasonably done by typing over IRC...
<Avihay_b> err jornal
<Walex> Avihay_b: that "mount ro while ignoring the superblock" does not make a lot of sense, probably it is about ignoring the hjournal
<Avihay_b> journal*
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders if the ' "something" has overwrtitten with random stuff the initial bit of the filesystem' might have been a grub install to partition instead of to disk
<Avihay_b> there's seem to be a dedicated grub partition on the hdd
<Walex> Avihay_b: but if the thing is damaged one cannot just hope that 'mount' will work.
<Walex> Avihay_b: if you have made a copy of that disk, I'd try 'e2fsck -b 32768 -f ....' and hope it finds stuff.
<Walex> Avihay_b: if you have made a copy of that disk, I'd try 'e2fsck -b 32768 -f -y ....' and hope it finds stuff.
<Avihay_b> the owner said he tied to copy the hdd with dd to another hdd that was on the system while it was running fine, then he extracted the copy, and suddenly the system stopped working, even after he re-inserted the copy. all was done by powering down ofc
<Avihay_b> seems the copy is dead
<Walex> Avihay_b: I copy disks all the time with 'dd' and don't get trouble.
<Avihay_b> he had 4 hdds in the computer, and now only one of them reports as a functioning hard-drive
<Walex> Avihay_b: but then it is possible that does not work well with DM/LVM2 as Kubuntu 'udev' tries hard to activate block devices automafically
<Avihay_b> so I guess there was a wierd controller failure
<Walex> Avihay_b: have you tried 'smartctl -A /dev/sd?' for example
<Avihay_b> no
<Walex> Avihay_b: if it is a hw problem ideally that disk would be put into a known-good PC first.
<Walex> Avihay_b: I use SATA docking stations for example to do that.
<Walex> Avihay_b: as in: it is a bit crazy to do "recovery" on a PC which is suspected to have corrupted data
<Avihay_b> Walex: yhe, I agree, I seem to be having more then one hardware issue. going for a known to be good pc. thanks alot. genii, thanks for the coffe fumes :-p
<rberg> I build a kdepim-runtime 4:4.14.1-1 with this patch https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339327 .. I can upload it somewhere if anyone is interested in it
<ubottu> KDE bug 339327 in groupdav "StartTime format wrong" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<graham1925> Hi everyone. Quick question.  Have just installed Kubuntu whereas previously had installed KDE Mint.  On install, every partition was formatted apart from /Home.  It appears some settings are being carried through from my Mint install.  Is there a specific file to delete that would reset to defaults?
<graham1925> Oh, and best say that I'm new to Linux. Don't have a clue apart from what I've learnt over last several days.
<graham1925> For instance, when opening Konsole, it attempts to default to an old Mint folder, (ie. bash: /usr/bin/mint-fortune: No such file or directory).
<genii> graham1925: I would suggest to logout to the login screen, ctrl-alt-F1 for console, login and do: mv .kde .oldkde      and then: sudo service lightdm restart
<graham1925> I also don't appear to have a icon for what would have been the Start Menu in Windows, just a blank spot.  Which, if I click - it opens the menu. Seems strange.
<graham1925> genii: OK, will do. Many thanks.
<rberg> graham1925: those settings are mostly kept in ~/.kde but some are also in ~/.local and ~/.config .. ~/ being /home/yourusername
<graham1925> Back again. That certainly appeared to correct most issues.  Only (very minor) issue that I can now see which certainly doesn't cause any problems is the error when I open konsole (bash: /usr/bin/mint-fortune: No such file or directory).  Which I can certainly live with if there isn't an easy way of correcting it.  I also found another folder in the locations I was given called LinuxMint which I renamed LinuxmintOld.
<graham1925> Once this is sorted will installing few apps & seeing how graphics behave. Thanks again for assistance.
<graham1925> I've checked the 'Settings->Profile' on Konsole and there doesn't appear to be anything in there telling it to start in a folder that doesn't exist.  Ahah, Its telling it to run command '/bin/bash', So I'd best follow that see if bash command is doing anything specific.
<genii> graham1925: Glad to assist
<rberg> graham1925 I bet fortune is being called in .bashrc or .profile
<rberg> ohh he's gone
<Pierce_> Hello
<bprompt> allo
<Pierce_> Oh IRC, how I somewhat miss thee
<Pierce_> I  just recently updated to the next LTS
<Pierce_> And my profile now just shows black, with no apparent way to click on anything
 * bprompt uses 12.04
<Pierce_> I can pull up the Internet with a keyboard shortcut
<Pierce_> And take a screenshot the same way
<Pierce_> But damn if I can find a menu bar anywhere
<Pierce_> It defaults to Netbook mode I think
<bprompt> hmm
<Pierce_> But maybe is holding on to a previous configuration
<Pierce_> Guest account works fine
<bprompt> maybe that's what it's, is the "desktop mode" being used
<Pierce_> I do have a seperate monitor attatched
<Pierce_> And am in desktop mode now on the guest
<Pierce_> But I tried to shutdown and then start the computer again without the monitor plugged in
<Pierce_> Hoping it would change the desktop
<Pierce_> But no apparent luck
<bprompt> Pierce_:     tried changing the workspace mode yet?
<bprompt> to say, Desktop
<Pierce_> I would, but I don't know how I'd get to that setting without clicking on some task bar or something
<SpicyShibe> Kubuntu seems to overwrite ipv6 addresses instead of just adding the new ones. My openwrt router gives a local network fd*::* and a global. the local network address keeps overwriting the global address. Is there a simple way around this?
<Pierce_> For my problem
<Pierce_> Just looked up
<bprompt> Pierce_:       from a terminal you can just -> systemsettings
<Pierce_> Maybe Alt+F2
<bprompt> Pierce_:   and the Mode part is under Workspace Behaviour
<Pierce_> Yeah, and I can type it from the run thingy with Alt+F2
<Pierce_> I'll be back!
<keithzg> Alright, time to live dangerously and upgrade to Utopic on my laptop ;)
<graham1925> Hi all. Maybe quick question with hopefully easy answer.  I'm using default Dolphin file manager, which isn't displaying thumbnails of MP4's.  I've had look around Google and tried a few things (Installed ffmpegthumbs) and still no joy. Any idea's or answers much appreciated.
<graham1925> Its a new install of Kubuntu and ran all updates, including added many things recommended from Google (ie. things to do on new install etc.).
<valorie> graham1925: kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<valorie> not sure I'd rely on Google
<valorie> for advice
<valorie> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graham1925> valorie: Many thanks for reply. Not sure if that was one of them. Will check.
<graham1925> valorie: Nope, it wasn't. Installing now. Only use Google for hints, tips etc.  New user, gotta get my info somewhere and there's lots out there - some of it even contradictory.  Thanks for link ubottu: have bookmarked those sites and will check em out.
<valorie> ubottu is your best helper, really
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> there are links for most common questions
<valorie> well-vetted advice and links
<graham1925> Still not displaying, may require reboot. Thanks for assistance its much appreciated. I'd be lost without having somewhere like this place to fall back on.  Is ok trawling away on Google for answers, but sometimes is easier to ask the question off those with way more knowledge than myself.
<graham1925> Hi all, still no thumbnails after reboot. Any nice n easy things to check?
<valorie> sec, checking dolphin
<valorie> so, in Dolphin preferences > General what choices do you have?
<graham1925> valorie: I've got tabs for Behaviour, Previews, Confirmations & Status Bar.
<valorie> I guess mp4 thumbnails aren't working for me either
<valorie> let me check the bug tracker
<graham1925> valorie: Cracked it. Many thanks. You're a star.
<valorie> what did you fix?
<valorie> since mine aren't working
<valorie> well, the one .mp4 I had....
<graham1925> valorie: I'm sure I'd checked Dolphin options etc. Maybe missed it, maybe that install I did added new options. The previews for viedo files wasn't selected.
<valorie> k
<graham1925> valorie: Just checking some other folders, all seems good. No doubt saved me trawling google and probably making more of a mess with my Kubuntu. Thanks again.
<valorie> I don't have that option, so I assume you installed something I don't have
<valorie> always glad to help
#kubuntu 2014-10-04
<BlueNinja> quick q: what's a good package of screensavers to snag?
<BlueNinja> i've got none so far (for kde's locker)
<man-woof> I wish there was a smaller kubuntu metapackage, kde-runtime + kde-workspace + kde-window-manager
<valorie> man-woof: why?
<valorie> if you want less, get less?
<man-woof> because there's a lot of stuff not neded for a kde desktop
<valorie> you can install via the mini-iso and just add what you like
<valorie> most people don't want that, so that's not our recommended way of installing
<man-woof> I used the ubuntu server iso lol
<BlueNinja> no suggestions?
<man-woof> Anyone else have plasma5 flat refust to do anything? I launch it and if i click anythign it pops and and disappears instantly
<valorie> the ubuntu server iso will have the LAMP stack on it
<valorie> rather heavy if you don't need that stuff, I would think
<man-woof> actually it lets you pick wahtever you want
<valorie> ok
<man-woof> it's the only ubuntu iso which gives you the freedom to install what you want....
<valorie> plasma 5 is somewhat buggy, but some of our devels are using it full time
<valorie> the point of kubuntu is to provide the best KDE experience for our users
<valorie> doing a minimal install doesn't do that
<man-woof> Other than the splitting to made KDE less of a monster, I don't see anything special about plasma5, so far it has fewer features and i fear not all will come back
<man-woof> It's a nice design but plasma5 with one of the nicer themes already in the repos looks as good if not better
<man-woof> they really should use the dark theme by default, it looks better
<valorie> I don't like dark themes and never use them
<man-woof> bright themes burn my eyes, 300+nit screens
<valorie> that's why there is a choice
<valorie> as in everything with KDE
<man-woof> hopefully 5 ends up with more instead of less
<man-woof> although if it was the same i'd be happy, it needs stuff under the hood fixed more
<man-woof> distro maintainers make it look how they want by default
<valorie> we patch very minimally
<valorie> and never change the appearance
<man-woof> Krita-bright + oxygen-no-side-borders + slim glow = looks nice, only downside is the stock launcher looks bad
<man-woof> plasma5's launcher skins FAR better
<man-woof> it's really slow though, when it wants to work...
<valorie> I understand that kicker rather than kickoff works well
<valorie> so far, I've not been able to replace it though
<valorie> test laptop has a broken hinge and is overheating
<valorie> this laptop has the neon5 session, but that means logging out of here
<man-woof> why is lightdm used instead of kdm
<valorie> sddm is the future
<valorie> but still buggy
<valorie> lightdm is what Ubuntu has chosen
<man-woof> oh boy, another dm
<valorie> KDM is ancient
<man-woof> kdm works...
<valorie> lots still use it though
<man-woof> althoug not for much longer i fear
<valorie> SDDM is what KDE has chosen
<man-woof> ah so it's meant to kill kdm
<valorie> well, when devels no longer develop, things do die
<valorie> nobody has to kill them
<man-woof> heh, let's not pick up something, let's make another...
<valorie> a few people are paid to hack on kde software, but for the most part, it is all volunteer labor
<valorie> and always has been
<valorie> man-woof: would you rather fix old code, or start over/fork?
<valorie> it's always a balance
<man-woof> valorie: depends on if the old is ugly
<valorie> exactly
<man-woof> LXDE is going LXQt, I wonder if they'll make their own DM or use SDDM, depends on how big it ends up being.
<BuntuTech> will there still be lxde?
<valorie> I believe so
<BuntuTech> so now to lx's?
<BuntuTech> sheehs
<valorie> I don't think they are changing the name
<man-woof> For a while, ya, but eventually LXQt will be superior and LXDE no longer can be kepy on life support
<man-woof> Well, a lot of people call it LXQt
<valorie> sure
<BuntuTech> so i wonder how that will effect the lubuntu tean
<man-woof> No negative effect, everyone seems happy with the roadmap.
<valorie> ubuntu is now using Qt as well
<BuntuTech> what is qt
<valorie> Gtk is not really being kept alive
<valorie> Qt is the toolkit for C++
<man-woof> GNOME went full crazy
<valorie> they are nice folks, with a different philosophy than ours
<man-woof> "3.14 will win back users" lol
<valorie> we work with them when possible
<man-woof> Different as in... ignore complaints and remove features
<man-woof> They maanged to make a lot fo gnome stock apps have fatter UIs despite having fewer fetures
<man-woof> because muh touchscreens
<man-woof> aaaa i don't like this keyboard
<BuntuTech> i tried kubuntu again recently in my VM giving it 2 gb ram and my CPU is an intel i7 (monster) granted in the VM it was only using one core but it was laggin-sometimes pretty bad.
<man-woof> KDE needs to shake their tits at valve, if KDE became the desktop-mode for SteamOS that'd look nice
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<man-woof> KDE runs fine in a VM if you're using the software renderer or have good gpu accelerate
<valorie> not everyone plays games
<valorie> most big installs of Kubuntu are in schools and offices
<man-woof> KVM + IOMMU = native graphics card performance
<valorie> although the Munich rollout is average users for the most part
<TheFakeazneD525> whoa, what happened in here
<valorie> ?
<TheFakeazneD525> I was watching a transformers movie with my family, and bam, wall of text
<valorie> lol
<man-woof> lxqt, gnome, and til some think tits is a swear word... it's not in canada/aus/nz/uk... usa?
<valorie> not a swear word, no
<man-woof> is it possible to make a window fill the top/bottom half? 1/4 and half snaps are nice, top and bottom halfs would kinda complete the set
<TheFakeazneD525> say, speaking of changes...
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: opinion on SystemD
<man-woof> systemD = ok in many aspects, completely retarded in others
<man-woof> Sadly the arrogance of it's devs are it's greatest flaw.
<man-woof> like with gnome...
<valorie> well, since Debian and Ubuntu decided to use it, we will use it
<TheFakeazneD525> I think that the binary logs thing, despite me never reading logs (usually) was dumb
<man-woof> Not only was it stupid, there's no tool to handle corrupt logs.
<valorie> I assume as there is greater takeup, there will be more bug fixing
<man-woof> I don't get why they didn't go JSON+chunks
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: hear about UselessD?
<man-woof> Also, it has a huge attack surface...
<valorie> yes, of course
<man-woof> SystemD core should be uselessd
<man-woof> If you know what i mean... a lot fo stuff should be optional, not all one big bundle
<valorie> and that may happen
<valorie> kdelibs is now splitted
<valorie> anything can happen
<man-woof> if it does ssytemd would no longer suck, unless you wanted it to :P
<valorie> if anybody can help, it is debian devels
<valorie> I think they can stand up to the systemd cabal
<TheFakeazneD525> How well do Ubuntu server images work on Azure~
<valorie> dunno
<man-woof> TheFakeazneD525: Well... MS does make good VM software
<valorie> let's see if ubottu knows
<valorie> !azure
<valorie> nope....
<man-woof> bot defeated
<valorie> sudo make me a sandwich
<man-woof> I expect good CPU performance, bad IO since it's windows, and only VESA video driver
<valorie> dang, nobody around but me to do that.....
<man-woof> Or maybe a simple gpu...
<man-woof> SUDO SU -vs- SU
<TheFakeazneD525> I think its good that MS is at least trying to be a bit more open... its a good first step
<man-woof> MS gets pressure form it's big-corp companies
<TheFakeazneD525> Like, with their increasing linux support for some things, and now making open source stuff
<man-woof> customers*
<man-woof> It's funny seeing IBM make Linux-only sytems now, no windows at all
<man-woof> I can buy POWER8 boxes, only options are Linux or.... whatever other crap runs
<man-woof> ARM servers becoming more popular
<man-woof> Weak CPUs, but low wattage and cost per core.
<man-woof> 16 1.6GHz ARM cores costs as much as intel's j1900
<man-woof> (that's a 10W quadcore)
<man-woof> People cry KDE is bloated but these days the weakest x86 boards you can get, those puny $55 embedded boards, run it perfectly.
<TheFakeazneD525> ^
<man-woof> My phone can run KDE lol
<man-woof> Someone make a kickstarter, Kubuntu-Beagle
<TheFakeazneD525> that reminds me
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: what happened to Kubuntu-low-fat
<TheFakeazneD525> or w/e it was called
<TheFakeazneD525> !info kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-low-fat-settings does not exist in trusty
<man-woof> I'd love it if Kubuntu had a minimal metapackage
<man-woof> I'm on ubuntu-server-utopic running KDE because the kubuntu iso puts on more stuff than i care for
<TheFakeazneD525> I personally like carving down
<man-woof> i should make an apt packages list so the build service could spit out an iso
<man-woof> although some things are hard to choose, i use wicd instead of the tele suite
<man-woof> wicd + plasma widget
<man-woof> dang the ubuntu kernel is huge
<man-woof> there's so many things bundled in which don't even work
<man-woof> 90's hardware
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: it's no longer needed
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<valorie> we moved that stuff upstream
<valorie> there is a tool to make your own custom iso
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> pfff
<man-woof> suse has better iso build service :P
<valorie> sure, obs can build you kubuntu isos actually
<valorie> !custom
<valorie> darn, what is that called
<man-woof> I wonder if Kubunut should go dual mini/full iso one day, as the main iso gets larger and larger it gets hard to DL on a slow connection unless you use torrent
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<valorie> I seed all the torrents
<valorie> I hope that is how most people get the stuff
<man-woof> woah woah debian getting another stable already
<man-woof> it's full of... newer stuff than 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: a lot of those pages on the wiki are a bit... outdated
<TheFakeazneD525> like one about installing from a usb
<man-woof> some are form 2007 and completely irrelevant  :-/
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: can I OpenID myself an account there? I'd like to edit a few pages :3
<valorie> you should be able to do so
<TheFakeazneD525> (^: I'll get started after i do some things on another server :^)
<TheFakeazneD525> oh yeah valorie
<TheFakeazneD525> so, the package minidlna keeps popping up in my install
<TheFakeazneD525> y tho
<valorie> not sure, but I know it makes my laptop see/be seen by the bluray
<TheFakeazneD525> same
<TheFakeazneD525> !info minidlna
<ubottu> Package minidlna does not exist in trusty
<TheFakeazneD525> uwotm8
<valorie> I believe it adds something to bluetooth
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<TheFakeazneD525> !info minidlna
<ubottu> Package minidlna does not exist in trusty
<TheFakeazneD525> weird
<valorie> not sure it's a package
<TheFakeazneD525> in universe under networking
<TheFakeazneD525> !info
<TheFakeazneD525> !help info
<TheFakeazneD525> eh, its in universe tho
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<TheFakeazneD525> kipi-plugins
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: ^
<valorie> yeah, I just found it using muon
<TheFakeazneD525> same
<TheFakeazneD525> muon is so useful
<TheFakeazneD525> and fast
<valorie> apt-cache don't know everything.....
<jotik> Hi! No alternate ISOs any more for Kubuntu? :(
<valorie> hi jotik
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> you can use the mini iso
<valorie> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jotik> valorie: it provides an option to install Kubuntu?
<lordievader> jotik: Yes/
<lordievader> jotik: It downloads anything you want from the internet. So an active internet connection is needed.
<jotik> and enough options to do a RAID1 install?
<lordievader> Of that I am not sure, but it is the most flexible of installers.
<valorie> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jotik> hmm... no SHA256SUMS / SHA256SUMS.gpg for that :S
<valorie> I think there are md5sums for all of them?
<jotik> ah... the SHA256SUMS are up one directory level on the webhost
<jotik> but they use some other public key... weird.
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jotik> These are signed with 437D05B5 (fingerprint 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A  27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5) and C0B21F32 (fingerprint 790B C727 7767 219C 42C8  6F93 3B4F E6AC C0B2 1F32). Are these valid keys?
<jotik> Or are all keys imported from hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com guaranteed to be valid for Ubuntu?
<valorie> if you run md5, you see the check in the cli
<valorie> naturally, unless you are in the circle of trust of the uploader, you won't have that final bit of trust
<valorie> certainly they pay attention to their circle of trusts
<tsimpson> keyserver.ubutnu.com is just a regular keyserver
<petoys> ciauu
<petoys> !list
<ubottu> petoys: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jotik> so... I how do I verify whether the keys used to sign the SHA256SUMS are correct?
<jotik> -I
<valorie> jotik: all I can say is that once I've let ktorrent check the iso, I do the md5 sum
<valorie> and they have all checked out
<valorie> the same people do the uploading, for a long time
<valorie> the technical board are all trustworthy people
<valorie> I've met some in person
<valorie> too bad I didn't do a keysigning.... but then, we've not met either
<jotik> valorie: the checksums only provide integrity
<jotik> but I need to verify whether these are created by Ubuntu
<jotik> for this I need to check whether the signature is valid, and signed with a proper private key
<jotik> ..belonging to Ubuntu
<valorie> as I said, I can only say that I've seen integrity there for many years
<valorie> around 10 years
<Antisound> Hi Riddell, have you tested?
<AleksejsHome> hey, I've looked for help on ubuntu channel, there's a complete silence. I have the very same problem I had 6 months ago: wifi doesn't work after upgrade
<AleksejsHome> in fact, even if I launch a 13.10 liveUSB, wifi dowsn't work
<AleksejsHome> wifi works only with 12.04 and that's all. In lshw I see that wifi is disabled, however I can clearly see it's enabled.
<AleksejsHome> and the funny thing is that Ubuntu troubleshooting page advices you to google(!) the problem :)
<bipul> Hello, I am looking for a help.
<bipul>  I am unable to install any packages via terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8492011/ Also I am getting this messages on my terminal whenever i try to update http://paste.ubuntu.com/8492051/
<AleksejsHome> bipul: I 'm starting to think it's impossible to get any help in ubuntu world
<bipul> AleksejsHome: ? sorry i don't get you? why you think it is impossible to get any help in ubuntu world?
<AleksejsHome> because I couldn't
<bipul> AleksejsHome: what's your question or issue?
<AleksejsHome> my wifi doesn't work with 13.10 but works perfectly with 12.04
<AleksejsHome> I have this problem for 6 months, and now 12.04 is obsolette and I can't install anything. But once i just START the release-upgrade, wifi stops working
<AleksejsHome> in 6 months(!!!) I couldn't get any help
<Jeruvy> AleksejsHome you have a choice, stay with 12.04 yes its EOL and no upgrades (and doing an out of phase update is just silly and will probably break) or do a fresh install of 14.04.1 and trying from there, where you can actually get some support.
<AleksejsHome> I tried 14.04
<AleksejsHome> and fresh install is not an option
<Jeruvy> If you want support here, that is an option
<AleksejsHome> are you saying that only fresh 14.04 install (not upgrade) is an option?
<Jeruvy> Im saying its a option.  Doing an out of phase upgrade will break stuff.   So its smarter to do a fresh install.  But its your choice.
<AleksejsHome> ok, I'm upgrading to 14.04 now, I can already see that my touchpad will not work
<AleksejsHome> I had a problem with touchpad when I tried 14.04 last time
<AleksejsHome> it just decides that it doesn't need touchpad software and uninstalls it
<john____> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<M1ke> I am kompletely new to linux and have only been using kubuntu for a couple of days. Can anyone point me to a good chat room for noobs to ask questions?
<soee> M1ke: fell free to ask here
<soee> and welcome to the best distro ever :)
<BluesKaj> welcome M1ke ")
<M1ke> I am pretty stoked! I have been wanting to use Ubuntu for a couple of years but never made it a priority and finaly windows ticked me off enough to make the switch, my only disapointment is not doing it sooner. My biggest issue right now is the desktop. I had kubuntu 12.xx where it was easy to switch between the virtual desktops and I liked it but when I updated to 14.04 it seems like the desktops were changed and put side by side byut
<M1ke> i have no idea how to access the second virtual desktop so I just disabled it.
<M1ke> So I guess my question is how do I switch between virtual desktops on 14.
<BluesKaj> M1ke, kmenu>computer>system settings>workspace behaviour
<M1ke> Thanks BluesKaj! i will try that!
<M1ke> Success! Thanks! i gotta get to work now so I better get off here
<MoonUnit`> mouse wheel when the cursor is on the desktop works for me, not sure if that was default setting.
<M1ke> That worked for 12.xx but it wouldn't do it for me on 14.xx
<MoonUnit`> weird, i'm on 14.04
<soee> M1ke: i can also recommend to use activities ! :)
<M1ke> Ok now it will do it for me. I do not know what the difference was before, maybe it was trying to do side by side monitors with a panoramic desktop instead of virtual?
<M1ke> soee what do you mean use activities?
<JuBee> Hi! i am a new linux user (kubuntu). Can some one help me, how to unrar multiple rar files? Unrar command does not do it?
<ikonia> JuBee: define "does not do it"
<BluesKaj> JuBee, install unp, it can extract most compressed files
<JuBee> Thanks BluesKaj unp worked!
<BluesKaj> JuBee, good
<BluesKaj> brb
<yahyaa> can anyone suggest a very good easy to use backup utility for kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BluesKaj> yahyaa,^
<yahyaa> @BlueKaj> Thanks!
<mdli> Есть кто ?
<soee> mdli: !ru
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mdli> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Papamatti> Hi
<Papamatti> Is there any possibilty  to  open kdewallet automatically after login?
<bprompt> Papamatti:    add it to System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Autostart  <---  methinks
<jalcine> how would I get Plasma 5 on Kubuntu today?
<TheFakeazneD525> jalcine: there's an ISO in testing
<TheFakeazneD525> jalcine: however, its, as i said
<TheFakeazneD525> testing
<jalcine> right
<jalcine> okay then
<jalcine> I'll wait
<jalcine> :)
<TheFakeazneD525> no prob man
<TheFakeazneD525> jalcine: I'm anxious for Plasma 5 too :3
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525, just tried it out, then reverted. the whole desktop freezing a lot
<BluesKaj> not even going complain or file a bug ...too lazy
<BluesKaj> anway that's all for today
<Guest79620> ciao
<Guest79620> !list
<ubottu> Guest79620: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest79620> grazie
<soee> jalcine, TheFakeazneD525, Plasma5 works for me (https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/f6fj2xckYCU), but some users reports problems :)
<TheBloke> Hi all.  I'm running KUbuntu 14.10 64bit (upgraded from 14.04).  I've installed the Android SDK, and added various packages via the SDK Manager. But I can't run some of the binaries, e.g. adb, fastboot.  When I try to execute them, it just says 'file not found'.  I ran 'file adb' and I see it's a 32bit binary - so I'm thinking I'm missing some kind of 32bit support package I need to run 32bit executables?  I can't see
<TheBloke> anything immediately suitable in Synaptic or Muon
<TheBloke> (solved)
<martin____> testing 123
#kubuntu 2014-10-05
<wheeei> is there any difference to run KDE on ubuntu to install kubuntu from the start?
<BigWig> Hello, I tried doing a dist-upgrade and it broke my install of plasma next
<BigWig> here is what happens when I try and run plasmashell
<BigWig> http://pastebin.com/Qt8Q2Jpp
<BigWig> Any easy way to start clean without reinstalling the OS?
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> my backlight suddenly stopped working
<mikeru> well kde's support for controlling it, it doesn't detect it anymore but I can change it via /sys/clas/backlight and that works
<mikeru> how do I debug it=
<mikeru> ?
<BigWig> I fixed it :)
<BigWig> Something wrong with sycoca
<BigWig> Couldn't write to it for some reason
<BigWig> What is syscoca?
<jalcine> BigWig: it's how KDE shares core config
<phoenixz> Trying to install Kubuntu in a machine with an NVidia 7990 card, on graphics start I see only garbled white with crap screen.. I do have text mode. Can I somehow install Kubuntu in text only, then install the nvidia drivers?
<phoenixz> or, alternatively, install the nvidia drivers in text only?
<phoenixz> or, what drivers do I need to install for 7990 support? I see nvidia-173 for example, but I have no idea if thats the right one or not..
<lordievader> Good morning.
<fknero>  irc.utchat.com
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Guest62954> hello
<serioux1> Hello to everyone.
<serioux1> I just install kubuntu 14 lts , i have made some changes but... i do not know to change login interface lightdm
<BluesKaj> serioux1, change lightdm, how and why?
<serioux1> I have tryied to change background image of the login screen but after reset it was all white
<BluesKaj> lightdm is default
<serioux1> true
<serioux1> i want to change the theme of lightdm
<serioux1> or only background of login screen
<BluesKaj> serioux1, make sure the image is jpg
<serioux1> ok it will take a moment
<serioux1> you are right
<serioux1> it was a png file
<serioux1> thank you
<M1ke> Good morning, is anyone familiar with Ubuntu-After-Install program?
<BluesKaj> M1ke, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<M1ke> Hey BluesKaj I am using Kubuntu
<M1ke> I will be back gotta re-boot
<M1ke> Ok BluesKaj I am back. Can you help me with After-Install
<BluesKaj> M1ke, so what are you trying to do after install, exactly?
<M1ke> I try running the program "After-Install" it is supposed to have a lot of the things that are missing (google chrome, flash, ect) I succesfully installed the program and when i try to run it it prompt me for a password but it never runs. I found the program here> http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-installing-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-0412-1012-04/ It is in section 2.
<M1ke> I would also like a desktop music player - maybe something like iheart or pandora, is there anything like that or kubuntu
<serioux1> i am using amarok
<serioux1> it is better to install any software from software center
<BluesKaj> M1ke, that after install is for ubuntu and  gtk apps and unity/gnome , not for kubuntu and KDE desktop, try this : http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/
<Th3H4xor> how do i
<Th3H4xor> hoi
<Guest62151> Hi, is it okay to ask a question about a strange behaviour of KDE, or should I just start a topic in kubuntuforums.net?
<Guest62151> I mean here :)
<BluesKaj> Guest62151, yes just ask your question here.
<Guest62151> I have Kubuntu 14.04.1 installed on two notebooks, and several virtualbox machines. On the first notebook, with nvidia graphics and properietary drivers, my problem (see later) does not appear.
<Guest62151> On the other machines, so the other notebook with intel graphics, and all of my virtualbox vm's, there is a little annoyance:
<Guest62151> When I resize windows, the windows' title's text's font start to bounce. By bouncing I mean that for specific characters the distance between each other increases/decreases.
<Guest62151> Furthermore, because of this change in the character's distances, sometimes, when the window is sized "unproperly", certain fonts are way to close to each other, they are almost touching.
<BluesKaj> Guest62151, so the the vms aren't passthrus to the host's hardware/gpus I presume?
<Guest62151> Hmm, I don't quite understand. I enabled 3D acceleration for the vm's, set 128 MB video ram, and installed guest additions in kubuntu.
<Guest62151> That's all I did regarding gpu's
<Guest62151> I also noticed, that with nvidia's proprieatary drivers the font handling is different. For example, the same size values produce much larger fonts (compared to nouveau).
<alvin> Guest62151: That is correct, but not in all cases. Take a look at the Option "UseEdidDpi" "False" setting in xorg.conf
<alvin> Then set the DPI manually. I prefer nouvea, to get it right, but there are reasons too to use the proprietary driver.
<Guest62151> alvin: AFAIK, we don't need xorg.conf's anymore.
<Guest62151> Should I generate one?
<alvin> Yes, except when using the proprietary driver.
<alvin> Yes, but you can use a very small one. Just for those settings
<18VAA6ERI> anyone knows where the quassel profile folder is saved in kubuntu? i can't find it under .kde/share/apps
<alvin> Only a Section "Monitor"
<Guest62151> alvin: The proprietary drivered system works perfectly.
<Guest62151> alvin: I have this problem with the intel integrated based notebook, and all of my virtualbox vms.
<alvin> I have no experience with virtualbox and less with 3D acecleration in virtualbox. As far as I know it could be the method virtualbox uses to render the screen. (Isn't that RDP?) For qemu based virtual machines that's spice or VNC. That protocol might also be the cause of the distortion
<18VAA6ERI> anyone knows where the quassel profile folder is saved in kubuntu? i can't find it under .kde/share/apps
<18VAA6ERI> anyone knows where the quassel profile folder is saved in kubuntu? i can't find it under .kde/share/apps
<18VAA6ERI> found it
<lordievader> Good evening.
<TheFakeazneD525> sup
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I am good
<TheFakeazneD525> so apparently rekonq is being maintained
<TheFakeazneD525> and ported
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Congratulations ;)
<TheFakeazneD525> but not by me :c
<man-woof> language support incomplete, additional packs required... this comes up every time but when i click it nothing happens
<dolomite> hello, does kubuntu automagically enable fstrim for SSDs?
<dolomite> I have not configured it to run yet it runs every time I boot
<man-woof> ubuntu does it weekly
<man-woof> hmm
<dolomite> I don't have the discard option set in fstab, just noatime,nodiratime
<dolomite> it really lags my machine and I'd prefer to designate it as a cron job so it would only run monthly
<Moogly2012> hello
<valorie> what can we help you with, Moogly2012?
 * valorie observes that here, it's 2014
<Moogly2012> trying to figure out where a certain folder is in Kubuntu
<Moogly2012> I installed a KDE program called 'AMOR' not sure if you're familiar with it
<Moogly2012> and I can't seem to locate the folder where it keeps it's files
<valorie> !info amor
<ubottu> amor (source: amor): desktop companion. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 189 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Moogly2012> indeed
<valorie> no, I've not heard of it
<valorie> nice name, though
<Moogly2012> "Amusing Misuse of Resources
<Moogly2012> apparently
<valorie> is it targeted at kubuntu (KDE) or ubuntu unity?
<TheFakeazneD525> its a KDE thing
<Moogly2012> yeah, it's a kde package
<Moogly2012> it's part of "KDE Toys" apparently as well
<valorie> fun!
<valorie> if it is a KDE application, most likely it will be found in ~/.kde/share/apps somewhere
<valorie> or configs right there
<valorie> very occasionally you'll find something in ~/.local or ~/.config instead, but those are usually non-KDE applications
<Moogly2012> yeah everything I found pointed to that dir, but when I went there, the folder "amor" wasn't in there
<Moogly2012> I'll check .local
<Moogly2012> oh I think I found it
<TheFakeazneD525> speaking of misusing resources... there was this "steampunk" plasmoid for KDE... scripted with JS
<valorie> there might not be a folder
<TheFakeazneD525> took a few hundred megs of ram :c
<valorie> could be just an rc file or two
<Moogly2012> really?
<Moogly2012> oh
<Moogly2012> @ the steampunk plasmoid
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525 likes to gum up hir system
<valorie> ...
<Moogly2012> I found the folder, apparently Dolphin has decent searching capabilities haha
<valorie> oh, it does
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: speaking of, will x/kscreensavers be ported to Wayland?
<valorie> sometimes takes awhile
<Moogly2012> now I just gotta terminal in cause I don't have access to these files
<TheFakeazneD525> or would it work under XWayland
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: that I do not know
<valorie> i know there is work on the screen locker
<Moogly2012> apparently there's a /usr/share/kde4/apps/ folder
<Moogly2012> it's no wonder I couldn't find it
<valorie> but screensavers, no idea
<Moogly2012> thanks for the help guys :)
<valorie> unless they are a security problem, in which case they will NOT be ported, or supported
<valorie> not a guy, but you are welcome
<Moogly2012> guys and gal
<Moogly2012> :(
<valorie> there are women on the internet, contrary to myth!
<Moogly2012> better yet, thank you valorie :)
<valorie> yw
<Moogly2012> well people still say "guys" as a gender neutral term though
<valorie> even grandmas like me
<valorie> Moogly2012: they do, but it does not feel inclusive to me
<Moogly2012> even on TV when girls say bye to groups of girls they say "see you guys later"
<valorie> I like including everyone
<Moogly2012> I'll be sure to keep it in mind then :D
<BuntuTech> hi valorie
<valorie> greets, BuntuTech
<BuntuTech> valorie, what is your favorite linux distro?
<valorie> kubuntu, of course!
<valorie> I've been using it for around 10 years
<BuntuTech> i was trying to use for a few weeks but its sooo slow
<BuntuTech> and  i couldnt find stuff easy
<Moogly2012> er
<valorie> what are you using now?
<Moogly2012> crap LOL
<valorie> this isn't religion; people can use what they like
<BuntuTech> well atm im in my w8 machine but my favorie VM distro is ubuntu
<valorie> everyone has different likes and tasts
<valorie> tastes
<BuntuTech> i liked the way kubuntu looked initially but it was soooo slow
<Moogly2012> yeah it needs a graphics card at least
<Moogly2012> although you could disable all the special eye candy effects I think
<Moogly2012> earlier I was using SliTaz, which runs on about 100MB of your ram,
<Moogly2012> was interesting
<BuntuTech> well i have an i7 quad core 8 thread 12 gb ram anda gtx 645 with a gig of gddr5 ram dedicated
<BuntuTech> state of the art
<BuntuTech> ican run a half dozen vm's play the most graphical intense game chat and do skype screen sharing and its not even breathin heavy
<BuntuTech> all at the same time
<Moogly2012> yeah but if you don't have the graphics drivers installed
<Moogly2012> it wont matter
<BuntuTech> ahh hah
<valorie> I've never found it slow, but I am running on my son's 'old' gaming machine
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.14.1 on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, Trusty Tahr powered by Linux 3.13.0-36-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz at 1200-2301/2301 MHz, RAM: 7106/7884 MB, Storage: 344/784 GB, 328 procs, 61.39h up
<BuntuTech> i dont think i added any drivers
<Moogly2012> I have a great machine myself, but without the graphics driver installed
<Moogly2012> my machine slows down big time
<valorie> I have pretty much stock everything except I have the neon5 session also
<BuntuTech> but even tmy built in graphics is a powerhouse
<Moogly2012> hmm
<BuntuTech> HD 4600
<BuntuTech> it run anything too
<valorie> plus I seed all the *buntu torrents
<valorie> so this machine is doing a lot
<BuntuTech> i wonder why they cant make it run fast?
<valorie> runs fast for me....
<valorie> the only slow machine is my 5yo netbook with an atom processor
<valorie> everything is slow there
<BuntuTech> omg yeah
<valorie> gonna replace that this next year
<valorie> I can't bear how slow 'tis
<BuntuTech> yeah i'd like to slap the man who invented those with a dead salmon
<BuntuTech> ive worked on a few of them
<Moogly2012> oh I finally got it working hah
<valorie> it was fine for traveling
<BuntuTech> you could run lubuntu on it
<valorie> but everything else has gotten faster, and it is almost literally stuck in the past
<BuntuTech> or puppy
<valorie> nope, KDE or nothing for me
<valorie> thinking of a chromebook with Kubuntu on it
<valorie> cheap, fast
<BuntuTech> ima unity lover
<BuntuTech> from the day i 1st saw her'
<BuntuTech> those icons and that launcher
<TheFakeazneD525> omg I think I just found a bug in KWin
<BuntuTech> valorie, was kubuntu your 1st?
<BuntuTech> sometimes i think your 1st is always your favorite...
<valorie> no, I started with Mandrake
<valorie> then gentoo (don't recall the desktop choice)
<valorie> probably KDE
<BuntuTech> how does one evn do that..when i 1st googled "free os" BUNtu was all over it
<valorie> then kubuntu
<Moogly2012> gentoo is kind of whatever you want
<valorie> well, I started using linux on the desktop back in ..... 2002 or so
<Moogly2012> there is no default gentoo desktop lol
<BuntuTech> id like to create a distro
<valorie> not many choices back then
<Moogly2012> if you want to create one you gotta learn plenty of C
<valorie> we should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> please
<Moogly2012> or take something like TinyCore or SliTaz and expand on it
#kubuntu 2015-09-28
<cjwelborn> Tagging or setting a comment on a file with Dolphin sets the 'user.xdg.tags' and 'user.xdg.comment' extended attributes and can be seen with the 'attr' command. I set some manually with 'attr' and Dolphin seems to only show them when more than one file is selected. Is this expected?
<cjwelborn> I disabled baloo when the '%100 CPU' bug hit me, but I've re-enabled just now to see if it can pick up my tag/comment changes.
<th3s3_3y3s> +OK D/NB3/dqcSj.
<Guest19970> hello
<Guest39478> Hello
<Guest39478> Today, I am beginning to use Kubuntu.
<Guest39478> There are anyone has installed the NVIDIA driver on a laptop?
<Guest39478> I installed nvidia-346 driver, but receive an error.
<Guest39478> acpi pcc probe failed. starting version 219
<Guest39478> Somebody help me
<shurtagul> For some reason plasmashell isnt working after I restarted my computer.. it takes a minute or so to respond to each action. I can still start applications with baloo though
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Copernicus22> Hi
<Copernicus22> Kubuntu doesnt recognize my hardware raid drive :(
<Copernicus22> it used to work just fine
<Copernicus22> after I tried to upgrade to 15.04 a while back, it stopped working
<Copernicus22> I have dual boot
<Copernicus22> I can still mount my ext4 partition using windows
<Copernicus22> any idea how to fix it ?
<lordievader> Copernicus22: Hardware or software raid?
<lordievader> Copernicus22: Ah now I remember, did you replace the 'bad' ssd?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I have a MSI GS70 2QE
<Copernicus22> hardware raid I think, 500 MB/sec
<lordievader> Copernicus22: Is the MSI a replacement?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: do you really think I need to replace the hdd while it works fine using windows?
<Copernicus22> I can even access the linux partition from windows
<lordievader> Didn't we determine last time that the raid was running in degraded mode?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I did a sudo badblocks -nvs /dev/sda
<Copernicus22> no errors
<Copernicus22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12593160/ fixboot info
<lordievader> Reading from my logs: < TJ-> Copernicus22: " Slots : [_U]" suggests you need to enter the BIOS RAID setup and try to fix it from there. the "_" suggests a mising array member
<lordievader> Is that any different now?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: in the bios it shows 2 disk members
<lordievader> But what does mdadm say?
<Copernicus22> you can see in the fixboot info link I think
<Copernicus22> oh no wait, it doesnt
<lordievader> ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_bchcigjdaa_RAID0IMSVolume" [1/2] on /dev/sdb
<Copernicus22> I booted windows
<lordievader> Says enough I guess?
<Copernicus22> at the moment
<Copernicus22> lordievader: so I need to buy a new disk ?
<lordievader> Error: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda
<lordievader> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<lordievader> Doesn't look good.
<Copernicus22> lordievader: with the windows installer it still recognizes the raid drive
<lordievader> Nah, the disks might still be fine. But it looks like the raid itself is toast. <-- is the major downside of raid0.
<Copernicus22> lordievader: so I need to recreate the raid in the bios to fix it?
<lordievader> Copernicus22: Can you read the files stored on the raid?
<Copernicus22> yes, my windows boots from the same raid volume
<Copernicus22> dual boot
<lordievader> Copernicus22: That is not what I am asking ;)
<lordievader> Can you read the linux files, if you will.
<Copernicus22> lordievader: yes
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I made a backup of my raid drive
<Copernicus22> home folder*
<lordievader> Hmm... Then make a backup and rebuild the raid, preferably in raid1.
<lordievader> Doesn't windows boot of sdc?
<Copernicus22> no it's another disk
<Copernicus22> I have 3 hdd's, 2 ssd, 1 hdd
<Copernicus22> 3 hard disks I mean
<lordievader> I know.
<lordievader> Anyhow, I'd rebuild the raid in mode 1.
<Copernicus22> in  the bios?
<Copernicus22> yeap
<Copernicus22> was hoping I could fix it
<lordievader> Small chance, I think, of fixing this mess.
<Copernicus22> ok
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I'll make an extra backup, and rebuild the raid :)
<Copernicus22> still using raid 0 but with a good backup system :)
<Copernicus22> 500gb/sec is awesome :)
<lordievader> Is it worth rebuilding everything when something fails?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: yeah, I get your point, i'll think about it
<Copernicus22> lordievader: anyways, thx allot, good luck in your upcoming movie :p
<lordievader> Heh
<Copernicus22> :)
<niks_> hey...i am comparatively new to gnu/linux and have been using ubuntu with unity since 4 months. I want to start using kde. Which option is better: installing kde alongside unity in ubuntu or installing kubuntu separately?
<lordievader> niks_: Both are possible. KDE along side Unity might result in cluttered menu's but that is the only downside I can think of.
<niks_> lordievader: I tried to install kde along side unity but after that i got stuck at the login screen and couldn't use either of the environments...still will try again... :)
<wldcordeiro_> Anyone here know how to disable HDMI audio? I have a sound system plugged into my line-in but Kubuntu keeps trying to use the monitor speakers rather than the line-in.
<usr13> "trying to use the monitor speakers rather than line-in"?
<usr13> wldcordeiro_: Try to tell us your situation in more detail, (more accurately).
<usr13> wldcordeiro: you "have a sound system plugged into line-in"?
<mrbinaer> wldcordeiro_: You can disable the sound card under audio settings.
<TJ-> I'm not surprised it doesn't work if speakers are connected to line-in, rather than line-out, or speaker/headphone out :)
<mrbinaer> TJ-: I think it was a typo. ^^
<TJ-> mrbinaer: It's being repeated in other channels several times then :)
<TJ-> It's a common mistake folks make if they're not clued up on the output colour coding, or if there is none
<wldcordeiro_> TJ-: yeah line-out, I didn't realize that was what I typed.
<wldcordeiro_> mrbinaer: I don't see a way to disable it in the 15.04 audio settings.
<wldcordeiro_> I see a drop down that lets me select but not a disable option.
<TJ-> wldcordeiro_: OK :) If you've got several outputs, the mixer control  should have an option to Confgure, where the priority of multiple outputs can be set
<TJ-> On the System Settings > Audio Volume Settings > Output Devices > Port
<TJ-> On that tab, I see a 'mute' icon far-right of the Device Name that mutes the entire device
<wldcordeiro_> TJ are you using KDE 5? Because system settings doesn't have audio volume settings in KDE 5
<mrbinaer> wldcordeiro_: On the profile drop down should be an option to turn the soundcard off.
<wldcordeiro_> It has a "multimedia"
<TJ-> wldcordeiro_: I right-click the icon in the task-tray, Audio Volume Settings ...
<soee> wldcordeiro_: no audio volume settngs ?
<wldcordeiro_> When I right click on the speaker it has a menu for kmix with "audio setup"
<Welshman> Hi everyone 'in' this room.  Also, because I am a 'newbie' to Linux (used to use Windows) I have 2 questions about or on Kubuntu. Q1. Can any of the available versions (iso) be 'burnt' onto a usb flash/pen drive?; and if "Yes" then Q2. Which version do I choose - Kubuntu 14.04 Long Term Support or Kubuntu 15.04 Latest Release, Stable And Supported? Thanks. :)
<soee> Welshman: all this isos can be used with USB
<soee> Welshman: what version you pick is your choise. 14.04 is LTS with KDE4, 15.04 is first Kubuntu version with Plasma 5 as defaule DE
<Welshman> soee: Thanks for your reply. At the moment I am using Linux Lite which is installed after 'burning' it onto a 8GB flash drive! :)
<soee> Welshman: this si how Plasma 5 will look in 15.10 :)
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svEMrNaQ50E
<Welshman> soee: The reason why I am 'looking' for another, possibly, Linux OS is because I do not like Linux Lite. Also, I have another question to ask: Which version of Kubuntu would you recommend - Kubuntu 14.04 Long Term Support or Kubuntu 15.04 Latest Release, Stable And Supported? :)
<soee> Welshman: you should not ask me this question :) I'm a big fan of Plasma 5 so i would use 15.04. Anyway i'm now on 15.10 beta2  -.-
<Welshman> soee: Thanks for reply. But, okay I will ask my question in a different way: What is the difference between Kubuntu 14.04 Long Term Support and Kubuntu 15.04 Latest Release, Stable And Supported? Will be back in a few minutes. But I do await for your reply! :)
<soee> Welshman: 14.04 is supported till April 2019, 15.04 is supported till January 2016. 14.04 uses olde DE - KDE4 while 15.04 uses shiny Plasma 5
<adrian_1908> hello, I'm planning to switch to Kubuntu for 15.10 and was wondering if I can install an RC version and seamlessly update into 15.10. or whether you'd advise against that and to wait for the final release instead.
<Welshman> soee: Thanks for reply. Also, if I do decide to install Kubuntu (iso) onto this laptop after 'burning' it onto an USB flash/pen drive I will be choosing 14.04 Long Term Support. I am now leaving this room. But I do thank you for the chat. Lastly, all the best for the rest of 2015 + the future.  :)  Welshman is just about to leave the room!
<Welshman> Welshman hsa]]
<Welshman> Whoops!
<Welshman> Welshman has left the room!
<polygon6789> is it ok to ask for support here?
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> what's your issue, polygon6789
<valorie> adrian_1908: upgrade from RC has been without incident for me countless times
<polygon6789> I can't get the kde-polkit to work. I keep getting "this operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided" in important programs like muon updater
<valorie> and 15.10 has been running great for me (mostly) since alpha
<valorie> polygon6789: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<polygon6789> kubuntu 14.04
<valorie> can you run updates in the commandline?
<valorie> I mean, does it work there?
<polygon6789> yes
<polygon6789> i just wanted to be able to use the graphical program instead if i could
<valorie> right, there have been some rare and difficult to fix problems with polkit for awhile
<valorie> I suggest just using the cli since it is so fast
<valorie> `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<polygon6789> ok. thanks!
<valorie> every time you visit konsole or yakuake, just use your up-arrow
<valorie> and hit return
<valorie> so quick!
<valorie> also, you can paste into konsole with shift+control+v
<valorie> pfff
<s3cz0ne> Hi guys, does anybody know of a way to re-enable the directory sharing feature in the dolphin properties pane that does not appear in plasma. Its a royal PITA to have to edit the smb.conf every time you want to share a directory especially if it is only temporary and being done often....
<s3cz0ne> Does anybody at least know of a half decent smb config GUI.... most of the time for my lab servers I hand modify the config but I'd prefer a graphical solution for my workstation from just having switched from LMNT to Kubuntu
<TJ-> s3cz0ne: samba used to have one but last time I checked it had been deprecated/dropped
<acadiancrusader> hello
<acadiancrusader> i need help
<acadiancrusader> ati radeon r7 370
<acadiancrusader> getting no audio via hdmi
<acadiancrusader> great, no help here either?
<s3cz0ne> TJ - ty... any idea why the sharing feature has been removed in plasma 5/dolphin? It's a real pain to do manual smb configs if you're not doing them frequently enough to memorize the syntax... At least thats the case for me, whenever I have to setup various smb configs, especially with complex options, off to the documentation I go.... too bad there isn't some web based config editor that allowed for all of SAMBA 4's various options
<s3cz0ne> - cont. to printers that allowed for a distro specific smb.conf entry with all the options
#kubuntu 2015-09-29
<s3cz0ne> no dice?
<s3cz0ne> Anbody know of a graphical SAMBA config program that will work under Plasma?
<Gilti> What in the world is Tor ..... Yes I know ID ten T alert
<Gilti> some of you may remember me from a few nights ago under the name giltibobcat
<Gilti> amazing so many people so little chatting
<hhernandez> I noticed that when I installed the Nvidia drivers that I need to reinstall hal to get some sitres to work again. I have had to do this a few times. I wondering is this an known issue?
<carlo__> Hi~ I'm running Kubuntu 15.05, the package bluedevil installed, but I can't find bluetooth from system settings and system tray. sorry for my language!
<carlo__> I can launch bluetooth by "kcmshell4 bluedeviladapters"
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mirkop> hi there, i have some sort of issue with cryptdisks. Using Kubuntu 15.04 I get prompted for my crypt password during boot for all kernels up to -21. All other kernels after that crap out and i don't get prompted for my crypt password
<lordievader> mirkop: Cryptdisk? Is that ecryptfs or LUKS (or something else)?
<mirkop> lordievader: Its LUKS
<lordievader> mirkop: You could break init at mount and see if you can unlock your luks volume manually.
<mirkop> lordievader: yep, good point. I will try that. Still wonder why the behaviour would change with a different kernel...
<lordievader> Yeah, it is kind of strange that it changes with a -xx kernel change.
<mirkop> lordievader: its pretty much standard ubuntu install with an encryped home directory which is on a dedicated partition
<lordievader> Ah, then it can also be a systemd update.
<mirkop> lordievader: kernel -15 and -21 are fine but then -26 and onwards fail
<lordievader> Is systemd updated recently?
<mirkop> umm
<mirkop> let me check
<mirkop> mmh there was a systemd update around the time i got the latest working kernel
<mirkop> what do you think could have changed with systemd?
<mirkop> I just need a hint then i can go away and investigate myself
<lordievader> Well if the rootfs ain't luks it is likely that systemd takes care of the unlocking of the volume. Is the luks volume defined in /etc/crypttab?
<mirkop> only a home directory is encrypted and yes the luks volume is in the crypttab
<lordievader> Hmm, systemd should read that file to determine what to open.
<mirkop> i am pretty sure i have tried to remove in from crypttab
<mirkop> cause i thought it doesnt necessarily need to be available during boot
<mirkop> *decrypted during boot
<lordievader> Well if you want to login... your home dir should be available at that time ;)
<mirkop> lordievader: i wasnt telling the truth
<mirkop> problem is the later kernels can't find the root device
<lordievader> Ah, that is a different problem.
<mirkop> Indeed ;-)
<lordievader> Break init at mount point and see if you can find it yourself.
<mirkop> i end up in a busybox
<mirkop> and I cannot see the devices under /dev/mapper
<lordievader> Lvm?
<mirkop> thats the root
<mirkop> /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root
<mirkop> yep
<lordievader> Right, can you see the disk itself?
<mirkop> mmh
<mirkop> you mean pvdisplay?
<mirkop> or  /dev/sdX?
<lordievader> No, I mean is /dev/sda (or whatever) available.
<mirkop> I havent checked that
<mirkop> brb
<mirkop> just need to reboot
<mirkop_> lordievader: well we are back to encryption
<mirkop_> so it looks like sda5 is encrypted
<mirkop_> which is a physical volume
<mirkop_> for the one VG i have
<mirkop_> which contains the root
<mirkop_> the root fs is encrypted
<lordievader> mirkop_: Do you tell your initrd that it is encrypted?
<mirkop_> not sure. I have checked the grub.cfg and it doesnt have any special flags
<mirkop_> its pretty much the same for all kernels
<lordievader> Hmm, it seems I have forgotten how Ubuntu does luks.
<lordievader> Or grub/initrd for that matter.
<mirkop_> no worries
<TJ-> For root-fs? it installs cryptsetup and conf/conf.d/cryptroot and supporting scripts/libs in the initrd
<mirkop_> I will do some digging
<TJ-> For encrypted GRUB root,it  does it via "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" passed to grub-install
<lordievader> Ah, TJ- is here to save the day ;)
<TJ-> For the latter, there's no GRUB command-line (only rescue shell) until the GRUB root is unlocked
<mirkop_> so I should try to add GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE=y to /etc/default/grub ?
<mirkop_> and run update-grub?
<TJ-> run grub-install too. It has to build a core.img with cryptdisk, gcry_rijndael, luks modules included
<TJ-> and it embeds the cryptroot UUID
<TJ-> An interesting note of caution: On UEFI with SecureBoot encrypted GRUB root will fail, because the EFI signed image pre-built by Canonical and signed with their key doesn't include the modules.
<mirkop_> reboot
<mirkop_> will be right back
<mirkop_> ...hopefully
<mirkop_> mmh
<mirkop_> grub-install /dev/sda probably didnt create the image
<mirkop_> it ran only a second or so
<mirkop_> It gets a bit late here
<mirkop_> thanks for your help guys
<TJ-> mirkop_: "grub-install -v" will tell you what it is doing
<mirkop_> it didnt generate a new core.img
<mirkop_> anyway, thanks again
<TJ-> mirkop_: "grub-install -v /dev/sda" didn't? Hmmm, that is strange. what error?
<mirkop_> no error
<mirkop_> it was fine
<mirkop_> but it didnt fix the issue
<TJ-> mirkop_: were there lots of lines of output with '-v' ... those are reporting the modules being linked into the image.
<mirkop_> yep, lots of lines
<mirkop_> I just ran it again
<TJ-> mirkop_: oh! in "/etc/default/grub" it should be "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1" not "=y" !
<mirkop_> ok
<mirkop_> one more try :-)
<TJ-> Arghh! No, I was caught by the bug I fixed! see bug 1278114 and GRUB bug 41524! It *should* be "=y" but the documentation is wrong!
<ubottu> bug 1278114 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "value of GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK: util/grub-install.c instructs '1' but util/config.c expects 'y'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278114
<ubottu> bug 41524 in warped (Ubuntu) "please sync warped_20051029-3/unstable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41524
<TJ-> Silly ubottu, I said *GRUB* bug!
<TJ-> mirkop_: oh! in "/etc/default/grub" it should be "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1" not "=y" !
<TJ-> Arghh! No, I was caught by the bug I fixed! see bug 1278114 and GRUB bug-41524! It *should* be "=y" but the documentation is wrong!
<mirkop_> haha
<mirkop_> classic
<TJ-> sorry! I always get confused by that. The reason I told you wrong is I grepped the strings in grub-isntall for 15.10's GRUB and it still has the buggy value; I'd assumed we'd synced with upstream by now and fixed it
<mirkop_> ill try this
<mirkop_> GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE=y
<mirkop_> no quote
<mirkop_> quotes
<TJ-> mirkop_: Here's the last few lines of my "/etc/default/grub" (that works!):
<TJ-> # Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
<TJ-> #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<TJ-> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<TJ-> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<TJ-> There was another earlier bug I seem to recall where documentation got the variable name wrong, and it looks like you have that "GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE" is incorrect, it should be "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK"
<TJ-> Grrr, he's in and out faster than a ...!
<mirkop_> it didnt
<mirkop_> arrg
<mirkop_> I will check with you guys again tomorrow
<TJ-> There was another earlier bug I seem to recall where documentation got the variable name wrong, and it looks like you have that "GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE" is incorrect, it should be "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK"
<TJ-> mirkop_: I am assuming the issue you are trying to fix is an unecrypted GRUB root file-system ?
<TJ-> s/unencrypted/encrypted/
<mirkop_> thats right
<TJ-> good :)
<mirkop_> allright
<mirkop_> so something has changed
<mirkop_> I now get an error
<mirkop_> "device name required"
<TJ-> *when* do you see that?
<mirkop_> between grub and loading the kernel
<mirkop_> just after grub
<lordievader> Wasn't there some crypt_root you needed to set or something?
<mirkop_> still, the old kernel loads
<mirkop_> -21 loads
<TJ-> mirkop_: Can we go back a few minutes, so I can confirm something? In the reboots you have been doing to test this, was grub failing and presenting a "grub rescue>" prompt?
<lordievader> I remeber having to set something on my gentoo box when I still used an genkernel's initramfs.
<mirkop_> I always get a busybox shell
<lordievader> crypt_root=UUID=<encrypted partition uuid>
<mirkop_> so I guess i get beyond grub
<lordievader> ^ that.
<TJ-> mirkop_: So you always got Busybox shell. So therefore GRUB's root FS *cannot* have be an encrypted device!
<mirkop_> true
<mirkop_> :-)
<TJ-> So all this messing with GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK is pointless
<mirkop_> I shall reverse the chage
<TJ-> So you *don't* have an encrypted GRUB!
<lordievader> mirkop_: Set the crypt_root ;)
<TJ-> OK, so the issue will be re-generation of the initrd.img. That relies on the "/etc/crypttab" entry for the root file-system
<TJ-> mirkop_: Which Ubuntu release is it?
<mirkop_> 15.04
<TJ-> Right, so the PC is using systemd-init
<TJ-> Are you using a LUKS key-file to unlock the encrypted root file-system?
<mirkop_> not sure
<TJ-> mirkop_: show us "/etc/crypttab" assuming you've not got any secrets in it as comments
<mirkop_> sda5_crypt UUID=2419f722-087a-42ef-a6bb-da0cdedeec4c none luks,discard
<TJ-> mirkop_: Good. Now do "sudo update-initramfs -vu -k $(uname -r) |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" and then "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log"
<mirkop_> umm
<mirkop_> i dont want to do that for my current kernel
<mirkop_> cause that is the only one that is still working
<TJ-> mirkop_: Give it an older kernel version then, with the -k option
<mirkop_> will do 3.19.0-28-generic
<mirkop_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610219/
<TJ-> Line 605 looks promising, as does line 704
<TJ-> mirkop_: Now do "update-gub" to ensure the grub.cfg has the correct entries and that should be all done. If it fails after that you've got some custom/manual changes that are throwing things out.
<mirkop_> i have removed the cryptdisk line from /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> mirkop_: Good, that wouldn't hurt but wasn't used.
<mirkop_> woohoo. the world is a bit safer. I am running the latest kerne
<mirkop_> i thought the update-initramfs command is being executed with every kernel update
<mirkop_> thanks TJ and lordievader
<TJ-> mirkop_: it should be, it's called by a post-inst kernel hook
<mirkop_> ill better run it manually after
<mirkop_> a kernerl upgrad
<mirkop_> e
<TJ-> mirkop_: of just use "lsinitramfs /boot/xxxx | grep 'crypt[ds]' " and check the cryptsetup and cryptroot files are in
<TJ-> s/of just/or just/
<mirkop_> ok sweet
<mirkop_> will do
<TJ-> sheesh, my typing is terrible today! ... "...  | grep 'crypt[sr]' " !
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<diziart_> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<dexterlabs> I'm running 15.04, and I regularly have issues with kscreen.
<dexterlabs> that the saved configuration causes some processes to segfault.
<dexterlabs> Where is the best place to debug this?
<dexterlabs>  Im no kde-dev, so I mean to let other devs figure out what's going wrong.
<BluesKaj> dexterlabs, plasmashell -v, in the terminal
<dexterlabs> plasmashell -v
<dexterlabs> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze Dark)"
<dexterlabs> Unknown option 'v'.
<BluesKaj> make sure it's  -v ?
<dexterlabs> it is
<dexterlabs> plasmashell  -h
<dexterlabs> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze Dark)"
<dexterlabs> Usage: plasmashell [options]
<dexterlabs> Options:
<dexterlabs>   -h, --help                   Displays this help.
<dexterlabs>   -d, --qmljsdebugger          Enable QML Javascript debugger
<dexterlabs>   -w, --windowed               Force a windowed view for testing purposes
<dexterlabs>   -n, --no-respawn             Do not restart plasma-shell automatically after
<dexterlabs>                                a crash
<dexterlabs>   -c, --crashes <n>            Recent number of crashes
<dexterlabs>   -s, --shut-up                Shuts up the output
<dexterlabs>   -p, --shell-plugin <plugin>  Fplasmashell  -h
<dexterlabs> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze Dark)"
<dexterlabs> Usage: plasmashell [options]
<dexterlabs> Options:
<dexterlabs>   -h, --help                   Displays this help.
<dexterlabs>   -d, --qmljsdebugger          Enable QML Javascript debugger
<dexterlabs>   -w, --windowed               Force a windowed view for testing purposes
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dexterlabs>   -n, --no-respawn             Do not restart plasma-shell automatically after
<dexterlabs>                                a crash
<dexterlabs>   -c, --crashes <n>            Recent number of crashes
<dexterlabs>   -s, --shut-up                Shuts up the output
<dexterlabs>   -p, --shell-plugin <plugin>  Force loading the given shell plugin
<dexterlabs>   -a, --standalone             Load plasmashell as a standalone application,
<dexterlabs>                                needs the shell-plugin option to be specified
<dexterlabs> orce loading the given shell plugin
<dexterlabs>   -a, --standalone             Load plasmashell as a standalone application,
<dexterlabs>                                needs the shell-plugin option to be specified
<BluesKaj> dexterlabs,  stop this
<dexterlabs> srry
<dexterlabs> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611898/
<BluesKaj> dexterlabs,  here's mine http://pastebin.ca/3178090
<BluesKaj> you'll see that plasmashell -v is an option, I think you need to enable the backports in your sources.list
<dexterlabs> I didn't enable the backports.
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.4 should be available if you enable them
<dexterlabs> cool, will do. thanks!
<dexterlabs> Hmm, I did have backports enabled appearantly
<dexterlabs> this is the one right? http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<dexterlabs> Or should I add: ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable
<BluesKaj> dexterlabs,  run sudo apt dist-upgrade
<dexterlabs> I'm up to date.
<BluesKaj> I'm on 15.10 beta2 , i'm surprised plasma 5.4 isn't in the backports on 15.04 yet
<BluesKaj> you can add the ppa
<dexterlabs> which ppa?
<dexterlabs> the kubuntu-ci one?
<BluesKaj> yes dexterlabs  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable, and if that doesn't work you may want to comment the backports
<BluesKaj> dexterlabs,  did you try to install plasma-desktop with the backports enabled, sorry i forgot to mention thet
<dexterlabs> No, I installed kubuntu by downloading the image from the site
<dexterlabs> but plasma-desktop is the newest version
<dexterlabs> BluesKaj: Now upgrading to kubuntu-ci
<dexterlabs> BlueKaj: Thank you, plasmashell appearantly has -v in the new version.
<rene_> Hi. On my Kubuntu vivid i get an timeout when trying to connect to my company vpn server.
<rene_> the same config on my Linux Mint laptop works. What can i compare to find the reason?
<rene_> openvpn version seams to be the same 2.3.2 x86_64 with differen build dates
<rene_> the message it breaks is:UDPv4 link remote: [AF_INET]xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1194. VPN connection 'Rene' connect timeout exceeded.
<samsher> I installed kubuntu just now but now when I login kde plasma lags due to absence of nvidia driver! now how do I install nvidia driver? network seems not working as well.
<rene_> on mint there comes [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1194
<rene_> oh found the partly reason
<rene_> there was some route left to the vpn server in the routing table
<rene_> so that openvpn couldnt get a route to the host
<Draggin> Good evening. My question isn't necessarily a Kubuntu question as such, but I'm running Kubuntu, so I thought I'd come check for a starting point here. The issue is really with an old AGP8x nVidia graphics card and the nVidia legacy drivers on Kubuntu 14.10 - with the drivers installed, my display is horribly grabled (almost as if the refresh rate isn't correct, or something like that), without the (nVidia) drivers
<Draggin>  (using Nouveau, I assume), I get stuck in an endless login loop at the lightdm login screen
<HackerII> maybe try the 173 drivers
<HackerII> sure is an old card
<Draggin> HackerII
<Draggin> According to the nVidia site, I should be using the 304 drivers...
<Draggin> Why do you think the 173 drivers might do the trick?
<HackerII> what card is it actually 8**** ?
<HackerII> and, is it a notebook card ?
<HackerII> o, didnt see the  AGP
<Draggin> HackerII - it's an nVidia GeForce 6200
<HackerII> so, id still try the 173 driver
<Draggin> Well old :)
<Draggin> But this machine is pretty old itself and doesn't have built-in graphics, so I'm stuck with this card...
<HackerII> ic that
<HackerII> im not sure 304 will work with nvidia6 tho,
<Draggin> Having a look at the 173 drivers now
<HackerII> yeah do that
<HackerII> 173 is closer to that agp than any i kno of right now
<Draggin> Ah. I see now. Yeah, it does actually sound like I should be using those, and not 304... Wonder why the nVidia driver selector page recommends 304 then. Let me see what happens when I try 173. Will keep you posted in a minute :)
<HackerII> ive seen alot of that there
<HackerII> couldnt tellya
<HackerII> dont forget to sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<HackerII> then install 173
<HackerII> and reboot after
<HackerII> brb coffee
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  perhaps nvidia gave you the 8000 series rec'd driver
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  perhaps nvidia gave you the 8000 series rec'd driver
<BluesKaj> oops
<Draggin> BluesKaj - I suppose it's possible, but this is the page I used: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx it allows you to fill in all the details of your card and then tells you the appropriate driver
<BluesKaj> no need to purge nvidia, apt will autoremove the existing driver during the new driver installation
<Draggin> BluesKaj - suppose a purge wouldn't hurt though, right?
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  well, that's your call , but it is redundant
<Draggin> HackerII, BluesKaj - Hmmm... next problem... In the past, I've used the Xorg Edgers PPA to install the nVidia drivers, but either I'm doing something wrong, or the 173 drivers aren't available in that PPA... Should I just manually download and install the 173 drivers from the nVidia site?
<soee> why you want 173 ?
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  no they should be available in the repos
<TJ-> Draggin: They're in the restricted repo
<Draggin> Ah - TJ- thanks
<Draggin> Let me enable that quickly
<Draggin> Okay no... I'm getting stuck...
<Draggin> 304 is available, 310, 331, 313 and 319, but no 173
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  then your only option is the nvidia site if the 304 doesn't work on that card
<Draggin> BluesKaj - Shoot... I've never installed a driver in Linux that way... Hope it doesn't muck things up even worse. I suppose 173 isn't in the repositories anymore because 304 superceded it?
<HackerII> ive got about 5 mins, ill post some directions, after that your at the mercy of the rest here
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  there used to be a legacy repos for older OSs, but  if you're on a recent ubuntu then there's no point for thatone
<Draggin> HackerII - thanks :)
<HackerII> download the 173 to your home,  drop to terminal with ctrl+alt+f2,  sudo service lightdm stop    .. then...  sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173***.run  ** = the last numbers of 173, say yes to all, when done sudo reboot
<Draggin> HackerII - great, thanks :) Just finished downloading, going to copy it over to the messed up machine now and give it a shot. Holding thumbs... Thanks for all the help!
<HackerII> if it complains that there is already nvidia on it,  do  .. sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<BluesKaj> Draggin,  which ubuntu do you have on that old  machine?
<HackerII> then install 173
<Draggin> BluesKaj - Kubuntu 14.10, why?
<HackerII> what processor does it have
<HackerII> also, if the card is only 128, make sure you alocate more ram from bios
<BluesKaj> kde4 good stuff, altho 14.10 is EOL. Some like the new plasma 5 on 15.04, others don't , I'm still using 14.04 LTS
<HackerII> yeah
<HackerII> i think 173 is in 14-04 also
<BluesKaj> but I am testing 15.10 beta2 atm
<BluesKaj> 14.04 has long term support, that's why I'm sticking with it as my main OS
<HackerII> i always do, have 12 and 14
<HackerII> waiting to see 16 to see systemd work
<BluesKaj> 15.04 and 15.10 have systemd
<HackerII> yeah
<HackerII> i quit the 6 month gig when it stopped 18 month suppoer
<HackerII> support
<HackerII> i havent used kde since 3.5
<BluesKaj> well, I'm thinking kde4 plasma4 is their best effort so far, plasma5/kf5 doesn't impress me much
<HackerII> i wondered if that worked out, they always say, get it now works great
<HackerII> +, the color scheme looks like crayola
<HackerII> my friend just pulled up, bbl
<BluesKaj> the plasma5 default desktop wallpaper is silly, that's first thing to go
<Draggin> Gah!
<mornando> Hi
<mornando> I'm looking to upgrade my OS to run Kubuntu but i'm concerned that my graphics driver will not work
<mparillo> I recommend a live usb to see if it works out of the box
<mparillo> Even if it doesn't, and you have some patience there are folks here who have experience with graphics drivers (not me).
<Draggin> Finally got it all up and running!
<Draggin> HackerII - looks like BluesKaj has left, but thanks so much for all the advice and assistance...
<Draggin> Perhaps I can now push a few more months out of this machine before having to replace it with something decent and modern :)
<Draggin> Thanks again! G'night!
<zKarp> Hello, is there anyway to allow KMAIL to access KWallet without having to type the password?
<txonis> Has anyone noticed that on 15.10, Shift+Del file delete warnings are gone?
<txonis> (inside Dolphin)
<txonis> quite scary, since pressing shift by mistakes means your files are gone, without option to opt-out
<bprompt> txonis:    doesn't dolphin dump them into the trash?   it does for me
<bprompt> well, I'm not on 15.10 anyhow, 12.04, but I think it's a dolphin setting, as opposed to not being there
<txonis> shift+delete deletes them without trash
<bprompt> hmm
<txonis> if you revert all changes from dolphin to default, it warns you, but something made my kde settings from 15.04 ignore that warning in 15.10
<txonis> and I'm pretty sure I had warnings before
<bprompt> txonis:   ok... I can buy that, well, use something else then :), I use krusader, and you have the choice to either delete completely or to trash
<txonis> sorry, I only noticed now that reverting settings left it as supposed to
<txonis> bprompt: sure. But dolphin is the default file manager. I like deleting directly without trash:/, but I wonder what went wrong during the migration
<bprompt> hmm hmm dunno
<bprompt> txonis:    btw, you can change default apps in settings :)
<txonis> it must be kde related anyway
<bprompt> so, is the one shipped, yes, is not bad either, but I do dual-panes, thus
<txonis> bprompt: I do, I can even create my own. But do you believe most do? heh
<bprompt> txonis:     krusader is a kde app
<txonis> bprompt: dolphin does folder splitting
<bprompt> just a bit independent on lots of settings
<txonis> ie, dual panels
<txonis> and integrates nicely with konsole
<bprompt> txonis:   yes and no, it does, I use it now and then, yes, krusader has much more flexibility IMO, like each pane does its own tabbing, Iike I usually run each pane with 9tabs or so each
<txonis> to each their own, heh. I use terminal mostly
<txonis> I tend to use dolphin when I want to manage multimedia files due to the preview
<txonis> no need to open the files and delete (!)
<bprompt> same with krusader, actually, in krusader you can tell it what terminal app you wish, but konsole is great, and it integrates with it as well
<txonis> thus my worry
#kubuntu 2015-09-30
<[Relic]> Anyone know how to get two monitors to have the proper default screens in 15.04?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<danorby_> Does anyone run Trinity as their desktop?
<danorby_> I cannot get ELF file to run when I double click on them.  They are setup as executables, but a double click asks "Open With...." but when I open terminal in the folder and I run via the terminal it works.
<hateball> danorby_: Kubuntu uses Plasma
<hateball> Didnt think Trinity was alive, at all
<hateball> Surely they have their own channel
<danorby_> Not that I am aware of
<dexterlabs> Hi, I'm  running plasma 5.4, but sometimes after a locked session returns, and I've been afk for a while. the entire desktop is unresponsive.
<dexterlabs> I can stop sddm and it relaunches successfully, but can you give advice on how to figure out what is going wrong?
<dexterlabs> what logfiles should I check?
<carlos> hi there
<carlos> does anyone know how to disable kmail from autostart?
<hermier> hi, I have 2 kubuntu system where muon doesn't seems to fetch the available updates until I manually do an update. What is the *service* that is supposed to do that update call ?
<hateball> hermier: muon-updater should perform apt-get update in the background when it launches with your user-session
<hermier> hateball: seems there is an other problem, might be related
<hermier> I just updated the system (1 packages) and muon tray insist to say that there the update is still available
<hateball> Yeah that's... my experience with muon as well :p
<hermier> for me it is a minor annoyance because I run systematically run synaptic on startup, but the other machine is owned by a noob and rely on muon for updates
<hermier> and it is annoying
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jemand> Hi! What is it that keeps the the window-bar, the starter and the sys-tray from working.
<jemand> Once in a while it reacts after minutes. Or it does not react.
<sb_9> starting mount filesystems on boot fail
<als> yjk
<als> ?
<als> hi!
<patrol> hey, I try to upgrade to 15.10 beta from 15.04, but when I invoke kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade it says that there are no new releases
<[Relic]> Anyone have any idea on how to get 15.04 to accept and make 2 xscreen desktops with two different monitors on one card?  All I get on the second one is a black screen with the icon X any time I mouse over it.
<TJ-> [Relic]: I think that's a regression since 14.04
<[Relic]> dual monitors work just fine in 14.10
<TJ-> The multiple X screen problem is with kwin_x11 > plasmashell
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. I have a laptop with an NVIDIA Optimus hybrid card, and I used to have it configured to work with bumblebee, with no issues. After updating to vivid and installing nvidia-current-updates, I noticed X is using the discrete NVIDIA card as default. How can I make sure that the discrete card is not used by X by default? I still want to have it available to use with bumblebee, so disabling it in BIOS or removing nvidia
<gorgonzola> drivers is not an option. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola:  not sure that bumblebee is supported in 15.04 any longer, and the nvidia  driver srequired for hybrid nvidia/intel Optimus graphics is the nvidia-prime afaik
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj so does that mean that the default X video provider should always be the NVIDIA card under the new setup?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola:  not sure, thought the switcheroo app was added to make the load switch between the intel and nvidia gpus
<CoffeeJ> hello, is it possible to get the phone numbers from my sim card in the phone connected by bluetooth into Kontacs (on kubuntu here) thx in advance
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj switcheroo? never heard of that. I'll go RTFM, if i can find it. thanks for the tip
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: it seems the switcheroo mechanism olny works for machines with a hardware MUX. This one doesn't, the integrated video card has control over the VGA output and the discrete card is used for off-screen rendering that is then sent to the itegrated card as a stupid sink
<[Relic]> So is there anyway to get two monitors running seperate xscreens properly on 15.04 or does it just handle single monitor set ups?
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: Solved it, in case someone else asks; nvidia-settings allows switching the default video card. installation of the propietary nvidia driver set the discrete card as default. Setting the intel card as default allows to configure bumblebee to use the discrete card on demand.
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola:  so bumblee actually works then ?
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: not sure yet, I'm having trouble getting the right configuration. I'll report when I figure it out.
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: Where did you hear that bumblebee was not supported any more?
<BluesKaj> err bumblebee even :-)
<BluesKaj> oh after 14.10 or so in most 'buntu chats
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: ok, got the correct config values set, and it works.
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: with glxgears, at least... haven't tried with any AAA titles, but at least it's rendering pictures to the screen :)
<Elsah> friend says he sees black screen when doing ctrl+alt+f1 on kubuntu 15.05
<Elsah> er 15.04
<finetundra> Elsah: fully blank or is there text?
<Elsah> fully blank, apparently
<finetundra> tell him to hit ctrl+alt+f7
<Elsah> well...ctrl+alt+f7 that's another thing
<finetundra> yes?
<Elsah> i told him to do ctrl+alt+f1 beause he says he's stuck in some sort of 'mode' or something
<Elsah> where he can only move windows
 * Elsah totally doesn't understand that :p
<Elsah> oh, so 'window mode' is a thing??
<finetundra> erm
<finetundra> can he text/im you a picture
<finetundra> ?
<Elsah> 5:31 PM - Rider in Red: It's kubuntu with the mouse acting as a tool to move windows and the keyboard disabled
<Elsah> 5:31 PM - Rider in Red: It looks absolutely normal
<finetundra> Elsah: I can't make any sense of that statement. A picture would be better
<finetundra> Has he tried restarting?
<finetundra> Elsah:
<Elsah> indeeapparently not yet
<Elsah> 5:35 PM - Rider in Red: Here, I hold left mouse button http://m.imgur.com/Vsmomu6
<Elsah> 5:36 PM - Rider in Red: Right mouse button is left-right panning of selected window
<Elsah> w
<Elsah> 5:36 PM - Rider in Red: Middle mouse button moves it into the background
<Elsah> 5:36 PM - Rider in Red: Er right mouse button is resize, my bad
<Elsah> ...
<finetundra> hang on
<finetundra> Elsah: has he tried left clicking?
<finetundra> It looks like he's in resize
<finetundra> sorry, not resize, move
<Elsah> finetundra, yeah
<Elsah> he has it seems
<Finetunrda_> alright
<Elsah> Finetunrda_: it's super weird right?
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: lets have him try ctrl+alt+f2. Ask him if any text appears
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: you got that right
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: did you set the system up or did he?
<Elsah> 5:21 PM - Rider in Red: You know what ctrl alt f2 is
<Elsah> 5:21 PM - Rider in Red: A black screen
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: alright, tell him to force power off the machine. Just tell him to press and hold the power button till it turns off. Then have him turn it back on
<Elsah> 5:44 PM - Aizexa: it's a virtual terminal
<Elsah> 5:44 PM - Aizexa: at least pressing a key, you should get the 'Login' text flashing
<Elsah> 5:45 PM - Rider in Red: no there has never been text
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: Just have him force power it off. It'll probably get him out of whatever menu he managed to get himself into
<Elsah> Finetunrda_: yeah sure, that'll probably work
<Elsah> but what about the virtual terminal screens not showing up?
<Elsah> he's told me they don't show anyting a few other times
<Elsah> so
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: odds are it'll fix that too
<Elsah> it's persistant
<Elsah> this isn't the first time
<Elsah> plasma has crashed for him a bunch of times
<Elsah> (since plasma 5 is new and all rite)
<Elsah> and doing ctrl+alt+f1 hasn't helped at all for him
<Elsah> etc
<Elsah> "no text at all, just a blank screen"
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: tell him to try the first answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162535/why-does-switching-to-the-tty-give-me-a-blank-screen
<Elsah> we...did that
<Elsah> 5:21 PM - Rider in Red: Your update did jack shit
<Elsah> 5:22 PM - Aizexa: did you do sudo update grub etc
<Elsah> 5:23 PM - Rider in Red: I did it back when you typed it for me
<Finetunrda_> alrighty then.
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: have you tried the guys in #ubuntu?
<Elsah> he's kinda stubborn to get on IRC himself -.-
<Finetunrda_> He's not helping
<Finetunrda_> Elsah: Alright I put the question in.
<Elsah> thanks!
<hay207> hi guys, how to setup my 3g usb flash?
<hay207> it is not detected by system
<keithzg> hay207: This is some kind of 3G wireless dongle? Does it show up if you run "lsusb" in a terminal?
<hay207> no it won't show
<hay207> it is usb flash mobile broadband hawaei k3770
<hay207> wait
<hay207> it is showed now
<hay207> Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. K3770 3G Modem (Mass Storage Mode)
#kubuntu 2015-10-01
<hay207> keithzg
<keithzg> Sorry, I probably have to run in a minute or two, but relevant questions for anyone else trying to help you:
<keithzg> (1) What release of Kubuntu are you using?
<hay207> ok thanks for trying to help
<hay207> 14.04 lts
<keithzg> (2) What do your log files say? Ex. you might want to run "cat /var/log/syslog > pastebinit" and share that URL here (or take a look through yourself), see if there's any errors or other such messages related to that device when you plug it in.
<keithzg> When you plug the device in, there should be some lines saying stuff about the system detecting a new USB device, and then what it thinks it is and what it tries to do with it. That might be a good place to start investigating/googling/etc.
<keithzg> Could try searching for the device as listed by lsusb too, and see if others out there have had similar issues.
<keithzg> Best of luck, hay207!
<hay207> ok
<hay207> i noticed it is detected as mass storage mode
<hay207> how to change that?
<jacwib> Im trying to rezise a partition so i can install kubuntu on a computer but it fails when i try to rezise it (filesystem fkd up) and i cant access windows to do a chkdisk, does the check thing in KDE Partition Manager work aswell?
<CoffeeJ> should work jacwib
<jacwib> k then, lets try it
<jacwib> doesnt really matter if th- ok theres an error
<jacwib> gave me the same error. dafaq?
<CoffeeJ> what program u used to resize it ?
<jacwib> well i used kde partition manager, which uses ntfsresize
<CoffeeJ> and it reused to do it or did it not finish ?
<CoffeeJ> +f
<jacwib> it tried to do something but refused to because theres an error on the drive
<jacwib> so it wont fix the drive cuz its broken
<jacwib> k
<CoffeeJ> try fsck.ntfs on the command line
<CoffeeJ> if its ntfs
<jacwib> yea it is
<jacwib> wait thats not a package. damn
<jacwib> cant find it in the repositories either
<CoffeeJ> the package was let me check sumthing with ntfs an ng
<jacwib> maybe its fsck.msdos?
<jacwib> or fsck.nfs???
<CoffeeJ> try fsck without an trailing should select the riht on if its installed
<CoffeeJ> package is "ntfs-3g"
<jacwib> yeah its already there, im trying fsck /dev/sda2
<jacwib> well darn it doesnt have fsck.ntfs so it cant do it
<jacwib> great
<CoffeeJ> i m searing the package i used it before on debian so there has to be one
<jacwib> turns out its a symlink to something else
<jacwib> a symlink to ntfsfix to be exact
<jacwib> so im just running that instead
<jacwib> well that was fast
<CoffeeJ> does it fix the resize problem ?
<jacwib> only one way to find out
<lordievader> jacwib: Do you have a backup?
<jacwib> nope it didnt work, lordievader no since this is a school laptop im
<jacwib> ALLOWED to install linux on for testing (possibly converting school)
<jacwib> but i need to do a dualboot cuz reasons
<lordievader> Any imported files on there? If so, you just learned why backups are important.
<jacwib> well the drive still works
<jacwib> it just wont resize cus some sector is duplicated
<lordievader> jacwib: Do you have a Windows installer disc?
<jacwib> no
<lordievader> I'd use that to see if it still detects the install and if it does fix the filesystem.
<jacwib> http://pastebin.com/wkmCaBtH pastebin
<jacwib> no the system boots, i just cant shrink it
<jacwib> safemode wont work cuz they set passwords on it somehow
<lordievader> "i cant access windows to do a chkdisk" so you can run chkdisk?
<jacwib> i think if i copy cmd to an accessibility program i can get that to run and do a chkdisk from there
<lordievader> Is the laptop managed by your school?
<jacwib> idk, but im allowed to do this
<jacwib> well ok i guess it is
<CoffeeJ> @ jacwib pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd will reset the password
<jacwib> k thx, im rebooting then
<lordievader> Then let their IT team fix it, they have all the passwords they need to fix the filesystem. And if you explain why you need this they might even do the resize for you.
<CoffeeJ> which is ileagal if its not your pc
<jacwib> oh
<jacwib> well the thing is i dont think we have a it team
<jacwib> well ill figure something out
<lordievader> Someone put the password on it.
<jacwib> bai
<CoffeeJ> last line just for completness dont be afraid the will cheer if u manage to fix the problem
<svend-ev> Good morning
<themisfit> hello...
<themisfit> I'm using Kubuntu 15.10 beta 2
<themisfit> I'm not able to create anymore new folders with dolphin... can someone help me? thanks
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> Kubu15.04 blackscreen after login(no taskbar, no start menu, no wallpaper, dash search not working, cursor working/visible,/have terminal access thanks to yakuake(can run apps) have no idea where to start troubleshooting, any help appreciated. Was updated 2 days ago, everything worked so far, hanged about hour ago, problem still persists. Can provide screenshots.
<soee_> Haali_Kubuntu_15: if you start: plasmashell
<soee_> form command line will it load or throw some errors ?
<brech> Haali_Kubuntu_15: perhaps you need to delete plasma config
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> had to kill it first log is big
<brech> Haali_Kubuntu_15: you can try to launch startx in root mode
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> delete plasma config under ~/.config ?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> btw plasmashell leaves with error 1 says backend is already running. Should I try to kill kwin also and then restart plasmashell or _ ?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> "delete/rename ~/.kde ~/.cache " to clean plashma config, however I have no .kde dir (have KDE) is dot mandatory or wut (btw `/ is /home)?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> * ~/
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> my bad have all those dirs
<lordievader> ~/ is shorthand for your homedir, yes. The '.' signifies hidden files/directories.
<lordievader> You can see those with 'ls -a'
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> I typed ` small tilde got invalid protocol. O_O
<lordievader> brech: Running startx as root is a very bad idea.
<lordievader> Haali_Kubuntu_15: Small tilde?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> ` instead of ~
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> ~ This is til
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> de and should be above tab?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> nvm.
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> Is it enough to go into terminal mode on login screen to remove .config?
<lordievader> Haali_Kubuntu_15: Don't remove rather rename. Or even better make a new account and see if it has the same problem.
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> y figuerd as much, however I cannot login in terminal mode at login
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> gonna try and make another acc
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> use " mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old " as to rename it?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> renaming .config and .kde didn't do much, managed to revert to .config.old so I can get access to yaku. Gonna try and make another acc
<TJ-> Haali_Kubuntu_15: is there a $HOME/.dmrc ?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> no ther is not / do have .dbus but that/s about it
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> under strictly Home/ there is only my user acc and .directory
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> under home/user/ there is no .dmrc
<TJ-> Haali_Kubuntu_15: OK, it's not that issue then :)
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> guess not sD
<alvin> plasma5 in 15.10 beta. Multi-monitor. Second monitor works. Windows can be moved to it and so on, but the background is black and I can't right click there. Any ideas?
<TJ-> alvin does the 2nd monitor have the control widget showing top-left ?
<alvin> TJ-: No. The left monitor has everything. The right is completely blank.
<alvin> Left one also has that widget.
<lordievader> alvin: Try restarting plasmashell
<TJ-> alvin: there may be clues in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<alvin> lordievader: How do I do that?
<alvin> TJ-: Good idea.
<lordievader> Usually that fixes the problem for me (gentoo plasma 5.4)
<lordievader> alvin: kquitapp plasmashell; kstart plasmashell
<alvin> Whoa, large file....
<alvin> lordievader: Well, now both monitors are the same. Both blank
<alvin> ok...
<lordievader> Whoops
<lordievader> Is plasmashell running?
<alvin> So, what happens is that plasmashell needs to be started on both monitors, but it's usually only started on one?
<alvin> lordievader: Apparently so. It shows up in the task list.
<lordievader> No, starting it once is enough.
<TJ-> alvin: no, 1 plasmashell per X screen
<alvin> Is it then not needed to tell it what X screen?
<alvin> I've restarted sddm. Only left plasmashell is active again.
<Haali> New user works fine with no issues so far.
<lordievader> Haali: Right, so the issue likely lies with your profile. Perhaps usefull to rename the .local/share folder.
<Haali> Dunno, everything went under when I used sudo dolphin to change ownership of a dir.
<lordievader> Haali: Ahhhh: sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username>
<lordievader> Haali: Use kdesudo for graphical applications rather than sudo.
<Haali> y i was lazy, there were better ways
<Haali> kdesu
<Haali> Now I have issue with automount partitions, if I mount them to let's say /mnt they would always be mounted for all users even if current user gets all wonkey?(they are currently mounted under /home/user1/media)
<alvin> Haali: Give some more details. What filesystems for example. And how you are mounting (fstab? manually?)
<alvin> /home/user1/media is also mounted for all users, but due to the permissions they might not be able to use the mounts
<Haali> Ntfs mounted via fstab (dity edit with kate
<Haali> y
<Haali> I have to unmount then remount again
<Haali> may bad for not delving into permissions
<alvin> lordievader: Your instructions do work. Only, I had to wait a bit after kquitapp plasmashell before starting plasmashell again. BUT! At reboot it's only there on the left screen again.
<alvin> There are no new plasma releases before 15.10 release I take it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alvin> Found it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350707 Sadly, it's unconfirmed, so I don't know if a fix will made it before release. Kubuntu tends to release on time, bugs be damned.
<ubottu> KDE bug 350707 in general "Black screen when undocking/docking laptop with two external monitors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<alvin> especially since the title is misleading. The bug occurs on a normal dual-monitor setup too.
<TJ-> alvin: It may depend on the GPU; I don't see the bug
<alvin> It's a haswell Intel GPU. I actually intended to run BSD on this machine, but their code isn't ready.
<TJ-> alvin: I only get bugs with plasmashell with multiple X screens
<alvin> Not that this is much better. My logs are overflowing with "[drm: intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in dpll_hw_state.wrpll (expected...."
<TJ-> alvin: there was a patch for that in June I recall
<TJ-> alvin: see https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/6/30/303
<alvin> TJ-: That's the one. Now the question is... will this make it into the release?
<alvin> Logs are terrible... There are a lot of Windows 10 machines in this network. Avahi reports a bug (correctly) about 'invalid respone packet' of those machines. But they fill up the log, and I cant convince systemd to disable avahi.
<TJ-> alvin: you should be able to override the unit
<alvin> I'm no systemd expert. So, 'disable' is not enough? How do I say 'really disable'?
<alvin> Hey, I'm even using sudo! ;-)
<TJ-> it looks like that patch should get into 4.3 via drm-intel-next-fixes
<TJ-> it's in mainline right now as ee46f3c7d79
<alvin> But 4.3 isn't coming to Kubuntu 15.10, right? Maybe that patch
<alvin> well, this is a beta after all. We'll live
<BluesKaj>  4.3 what?
<alvin> Linux 4.3
<BluesKaj> oh the kernel
<alvin> Yes, that Linux :-)
<BluesKaj> 4.2.012 here on 15.10 beta 2
<alvin> BluesKaj: That's the version with the bug. I see it on a Haswell GPU.
<Haali> user created under terminal with adduser has no permissions to install updates(or run anything as sudo for that matter)
<Haali> error says user not in sudoer file
<alvin> Haali: Your used needs to be in the wheel group in order to use sudo.
<alvin> At least when using the default settings
<alvin> sudo usermod -a -G wheel thatuser will do it.
<BluesKaj> alvin:  I don't have intel so no idea
<BluesKaj> fortunately I have the intel audio chip which provides audio on webites/flash without the need for pulseaudio
<jubo2> Hi..
<jubo2> And thanks for the great OS
<jubo2> I'm having display problems
<jubo2> The HDMI display is grey in the system settings and does not work
<jubo2> but that was not the primary problem
<BluesKaj> jubo2:  welcome to the display problems club ;-)
<jubo2> primary problem is that when detaching from doc ( and sometimes even on the dock ) the bottom 3rd of the display is missing
<jubo2> Is it possible to tell the Kubuntu to redetect / reset the display settings somewhere
<jubo2> prlly delete some file or something like that
<BluesKaj> no clue about that
<jubo2> ~/.kde is showing following files and directories 'cache-X201-Kubuntu15  data  share  socket-X201-Kubuntu15  tmp-X201-Kubuntu15'
<BluesKaj> I'm still using a TV as a monitor with dvi to hdmi connection, no multiple monitors here
<jubo2> multiple monitors is the copy-pasters' friend
<BluesKaj> i use multiple VDs for the same effect
<jubo2> what happens if I just move the .kde directory to .kde-old or so and reboot
<jubo2> I'm afraid it might leave the system unbootable
<Haali> it will just create another ,kde
<jubo2> but also hope that it will redetect the displays and everything will be just peaches and cream
<Haali> not gonna lie, don't think it will fix it.
<Haali> you can try doe xD
<jubo2> well.. I can access the Kubuntu15 disk from the Kubuntu14 so I can fix it
<Haali> meant for error
<Haali> its prolly on driver side > hardware > kernel side
<jubo2> What can I do?
<alvin> jubo2: play around with xrandr
<jubo2> ok.. the additional problem of the external display dropping out was fixed by ticking an "enable" tickbox in the display settings
<jubo2> but the thing with bottom 3rd of the internal display missing won't go away. now it works but as soon as I try to undock the machine it shows back
<jubo2> Looks like I need to hang in there and wait for 15.10 and install clean
<Haali> well sudo adduser username sudo &&  sudo usermod -a -G username , none pass the "not in sudoers" error.
<jubo2> I'd need to travel tomorrow
<jubo2> but if I cannot get my internal display to work when the external one is plugged in I definately have a problem
<jubo2> Either I take my external display to go, luckily only 22" or I don't have a computer over there
<jubo2> the Kubuntu14 on side of this Kubuntu15 still works
<jubo2> maybe I can mount the /home partition as /home directory over there?
<jubo2> that or grab all relevant subdirs from home dir and move to Kubuntu14 till Kubuntu15.10 is out
 * jubo2 sips his beer
<Haali> 4(adm),24(cdrom),30(dip),46(plugdev),115(lpadmin),130(sambashare) how to add them to current user ??
<jubo2> Haali: I think you are supposed to do the other way.. to add the user to the groups
<jubo2> I would have known the answer at some point but I have forgotten due to not using memory
<Haali> How would I go about that? Have no idea how to list all groups nor which are available in kubu...
<jubo2> you can sudo on the system in question?
<Haali> now I can
<jubo2> I suppose the groups would be indicated in the passwd file
<jubo2> no.
<jubo2> not passwd
<jubo2> /etc/sudoers isn't the right place to look either
<Haali> nope
<Haali> seen enough of them today for whole 2 lifes
<Haali> gorups only gets me groups current user is in
<Haali> *groups
<Haali> I can see adm and rest from other user but dunno how to make current user part of them...
<Haali> All groups listed uner /etc/group.
<Haali> sudo usermod -a -G groupname username/ to add to group
<Haali> O_o
<t3> Does anybody know the KDE equivalent of gnome-power-manager to view statistical information on battery usage ?
<t3> anybody ?
<t3> thanks for the support.
<Bomber_> heyo
<Bomber_> anyone working with openvpn?
<jubo2> when can we expect Kubuntu 15.10 GNU/Linukka to be out ?
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<jubo2> Kubuntu15 was wonderful as long as it worked ( but I have HW issues so I cannot prlly blame the SW )
<jubo2> 2015-10-22 i c
<jubo2> I need new HW
<jubo2> I cannot afford new HW
<jubo2> I have few needs for new HW
<BluesKaj> that's why I still have 14.04LTS instaled . It's nice to see changes and edits one makes actually work for a change
<jubo2> 16GB RAM, Enough GPU to play Eli Ted Angerous, enough cores and virtualization stuff to run guest OS fast, keyboard dimensions that work with my fingermemory and no swerawording bugs dänksplos
<jubo2> and battery that lasts for 5 hrs or more
<jubo2> maybe I should debt leverage my skills and acquire credit
<BluesKaj> 15.10 is still a mess in terms of it's "look' , trying makes changes to kate's colour as root for example results in no change at all
<jubo2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Twnmhe948A
<jubo2> Scooter - Hyper Hyper
<jubo2> Zo 90's
<BluesKaj> not a fan of that stuff , not my taste at all
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I must once again mention that Kubuntu15.4 was the best look-and-feel GNU/Linukka I've ever used
<jubo2> *out-of-the-box
<jubo2> I mean if you install and tweak stuff for hours you can get better then the default
<jubo2> but really from the #1st look it has been very good
<jubo2> except ofcourse breaking down and shit but that once again isn't prlly a SW issue
<BluesKaj> i still prefer 14.04 with kde4 and all it's features that aren't included in plasma5
<jubo2> This Kubuntu keeps on shutting itself down at random and the Windows I needed to pretend to go to uni to study kept on turning itself on when dozing off in my insulated laptop pocket of my backpack
<jubo2> I think this kind of behaviour indicates faulty HW
<jubo2> Spoken in soft voice: "And by the way Dave, I have noticed the DXTD5GS unit of the Earth facing transmitter is about to go into malfunction." ~ jubo-jubo on faulty HW
<LadyCailin> Hi, I'm having some issues with my keyboard layout icon. It seems that when I close my laptop, it frequently crashes the keyboard layout manager. I have 2 languages installed, and neither the icon in the tray is showing up, nor the keyboard shortcut working. They keyboard shortcut and languages are still registered in the settings, but I have to restart the computer to fix it. It's annoying...
<LadyCailin> ...to have to do that. Any suggestions?
<joseph_> hi everyone
<joseph_> When i go a "sudo apt-get update" i have an error "W: Impossible de récupérer http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages"
<joseph_> "404  Not Found" does someone know why i have this error ?
<BluesKaj> joseph_:  comme the this deb with a # in front,  kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main
<BluesKaj> comment
<BluesKaj> joseph_:  or remove the line completely from your /etc/apt/sourcers.list
<joseph_> BluesKaj : There is not this line in my /etc/apt/sources.list :s
<joseph_> bye everyone
<mparillo> Normally when I insert a USB Thumb Drive, I get a notifer and I can open Dolphin and it is mounted. However after I dd an ISO to the thumb drive, after I insert it nothing happens. Though dd still seems capable of overwriting it.
<mparillo> Is that normal?
<bprompt> I'd say not
<francesco_> hi
#kubuntu 2015-10-02
<desplein> #bitcoin-assets
<CraZyPhuCker> morning all, can anyone help me out with some ideas why a new install Kubuntu 15.04 would freeze up after starting up completely
<CraZyPhuCker> anyone?
<CraZyPhuCker> is everyone asleep?
<Guest29471> hello fellas, I'm having a slight issue. I am currently in the live cd (on usb) and installing onto a another usb stick. I switched to another tty and when I switched back, the screen is garbled beyond understanding. Is there a way to clear that or watch the installation another way?
<Guest29471> If I could somehow track it from another desktop, it wouldn't be so bad. Except it was taking so long that I have no idea if it's done or not :(
<Guest29471> the kwin shortcut of "shift+alt+f12" doesn't work and any other number of shortcuts don't work, how can I fix this?
<Guest29471> I think it crashed, damn that was taking forever :/
<Guest29471> well, I wish me luck, gotta restart, thanks!
<andre__> ciao
<andre__> !list
<ubottu> andre__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest77563> ciao!
<Guest77563> list!
<Guest77563> !list
<ubottu> Guest77563: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Unit193> Guest77563: NO WAREZ HERE.
<CoffeeJ_> is there a way to read pull out the contacts of my sim card over bluetooth (i dont want send them as vcards) thx
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Thomas> Hello there
<lordievader> o/
<howlymowly> hi everyone..  short question:  i downloaded this driver package here: http://de.software.canon-europe.com/products/0011046.asp
<howlymowly> and rebooted my computer (I tried this with kubuntu 14.04 and 15.10) but the printer does not show up in the "pick a driver" dialogue
<howlymowly> any idea?
<yossarianuk> Hi - does this mean that plasma 5.4.2 will be the default version in 15.10 (i.e no need to add a PPA, etc) -> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2015/kubuntu-plasma-5-4-2-ready-testing-come-join-the-fun/
<soee_> yossarianuk: yes
<yossarianuk> soee_: cheers !  Really liking 15.10 - iive been advising anyone who wants to try Plasma5 to use 15.10 (seems more stable than 15.04 is/was)
<clivejo> +1 yossarianuk
<clivejo> I think wily is a lot more stable :)
<mparillo> I have been almost exclusively on Wily since Alpha 1. I took a test drive of the just-released Manjaro and found Wily in Beta much more responsive
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<wwmv> hello, I was woundering, why kdesvn* is not in wily?
<BluesKaj> wwmv:  maybe because it's still in devel
<wwmv> BluesKaj: do you mean the status on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesvn
<svend-ev> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning svend-ev
<Bomber_> heyo
<Bomber_> I'm looking for help with openvpn on kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> hi there :)
<ShalokShalom> my KDE and the default apps are german, like it want it, while the downloaded kdenlive is still in english
<ShalokShalom> and i cant change in kdenlive itself, only english is available there
<anita_rai> Hello! I'm using Kubuntu 15.04. I was going through Autostart options in System Settings and ticked Auto-login option. I also remember ticking Relogin after quit option. After rebooting system to check the settings, it is no longer showing me the desktop.
<anita_rai> It boots, gets past login screen and remains stuck at the page where it loads DE
<anita_rai> Is there any way to undo above auto-login settings using command line?
<menace> is there a possibility to send via command line a desktop notification from one user to another user on the same machine?
<yossarianuk> menace: libnotify ?
<yossarianuk> i.e -> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Add-Desktop-Notifications-to-Shell-Scripts-with-notify-send
<menace> this does only work, if the script runs in the same user context as the user which works at the machine
<yossarianuk> hmmm for cli there is wall.
<menace> but i would like to have other users (persons/functions) being able to send notifications as well
<menace> no, desktop notifications :D
<menace> i know wall.
<yossarianuk> there used to be a way - by echoing something to /dev/something...
<yossarianuk> I remember having fun on a KDE3 desktop with that on a shared machine.
<menace> it is a useful feature.
<yossarianuk> ive found a way with kde ....
<yossarianuk> just tested sending via root and it comes on my screen (not in the usual notification area though - in the middle of the screen.)
<yossarianuk> # kdialog --title "Long process completed!" --passivepopup "This popup will disappear in 5 seconds" 5 &
<menace> hrm, i would need the notification, popups are too intrusive ;/ but thanks for the testing
<yossarianuk> menace: found it
<yossarianuk> menace: -> https://gist.github.com/jryan0/1febce2c7cc41d354b91#file-notify-send-all-bash
<yossarianuk> that works
<yossarianuk> and isn't KDE only
<yossarianuk> you can launch as root
<menace> yeah, i did use that, too. but in my *special* case, the "su -l" call takes quite some time, because i get my user/group data from the (in THIS moment not reachable) ldapserver, instead that my ldapcache tries to get it from my cache, he asks the server...
<menace> and i hoped, there is some dbus-stuff/internal-daemon stuff, so i do not have to change the user context...
<yossarianuk> well taking some time still does the job I guess.
<yossarianuk> i'm sure you could echo something also - just cannot remember when (also it may have been stopped as it could be abused)
<yossarianuk> menace: I have something that will work better
<yossarianuk> echo "hi" > /dev/pts/0
<menace> wow, that is cool
<yossarianuk> however - that 'might' not work if 2 people are logged in at same time i.e you might also have to echo to other /dev/pts/x
<yossarianuk> (only one way of finding out()
<menace> but that is a workaround, if everything else fails. thanks! that's quite cool. :)
<wwmv> help
<Firetheestle> Hi guys
<Koyyote> Hi guys. I just read Kubuntu is about to die, meaning no new versions will appear. Does anybody know if it is true ??
<marco-parillo> I have been running Wily (to become 15.10) since Alpha-1, and it is already an improvement over 15.04. So even if no further progress is made, 15.10 will a good upgrade.
<marco-parillo> BTW, I always prefer to back up and do a clean install. I did not mean do-release-upgrade/
<Koyyote> OK. Thanks. I was hesitating between waiting 15
<Koyyote> Sorry... I was hesitating between waiting 15.10 or reverting to standard ubuntu..... So I'll wait for 15.10, and see what happens with 16.04, if any.
<Koyyote> Thanks.
<marco-parillo> And my bet is that Plasma 5.4.2 will sneak into Kubuntu 15.10
<ed23454> greetings, got a problem, when kubuntu 14.04 boots first message I get is file not found (x3), press any key, then it boots up in 10-15 seconds, before it would not boot at all, only kubuntu would with black background come up here is dmesg log https://paste.kde.org/pj7pukrdg
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo: Riddell called for plasma 5.4.2 testing this morning, already have installed ..it's in the staging ppa
<marco-parillo> I saw the call. I was sorry to be busy for work. Hence my prediction it will sneak into 15.10.
<BluesKaj> yup, most likely
<FlowRiser> Hey guys, how can I speed up my Plasma desktop? It is running fairly slow and I presume it is the disk usage
<soee_> slow?
<soee_> with what you have problems? animations, responsive ?
<t0by> Hi, sorry for the stupid question, but I can't find the answer anywhere
<t0by> Which version of Qt does 15.10 come with?
<lordievader> FlowRiser: Check vmstat to see if disk usage is the culprit.
<soee_> t0by: 5.4.2
<t0by> aw
<soee_> this is what we have at the moment
<t0by> that you know of are there any distros that ship with 5.5?
<soee_> i have no idea
<t0by> thank you
 * t0by sighs
<lordievader> t0by: You could compile Qt5.5 yourself if you need it that badly.
<t0by> lordievader, or use the installer :P
<FlowRiser> lordievader, i get ups and low on the disk usage but It is higher than I recall it being
<lordievader> They have an installer? Neat.
<t0by> thing is, I could use a live image with 5.5 on it for demo purpouses
<t0by> puprouses
<t0by> upsoursus
<lordievader> FlowRiser: How high is your io wait?
<t0by> english is hard.
<lordievader> ;)
<FlowRiser> lordievader, 3.89
<lordievader> 3%?
<lordievader> Since when does vmstat show floats?
<FlowRiser> this is from iostat
<FlowRiser> in vmstat it shows as 4
<FlowRiser> nice catch though xD
<lordievader> Meh, 4% iowait is nothing. It ain't disk access that is slowing you down.
 * lordievader is off to bed, have a good night
<FlowRiser> Good night, lordievader!
<airsoftmodels> i am really impressed with 15.10 beta 2
<clivejo> any hiccups?
<airsoftmodels> none.  everything works as expected.  looks better than win 10
<clivejo> how was the time from power on to desktop?
<airsoftmodels> boots quickly, maybe not as fast as mint mate, but acceptable
<clivejo> some people are seeing a delay while logging in
<airsoftmodels> i installed it on an ssd, which helps boot speed.
<emma> what is the default image editor on kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2015-10-03
<ocnios> my Kubuntu install freezez if I close my laptop lid and reopen it
<ocnios> It shows the desktop and all but it's unresponsive
<lordievader> Good morning.
<AndrejN> Hi, I downloaded the 15.10 amd64 daily image and tried to boot it on MacBook Pro 5.3 and it hangs while booting from CD. Should I get other ISO image or is it a bug to report?
<AndrejN> BTW the DVD works on other normal PCs just fine
<lordievader> AndrejN: What does it hang on?
<AndrejN> it just shows the Kubuntu logo on black screen
<lordievader> AndrejN: Hit escape to see what it is doing.
<AndrejN> OK will try, BRB rebooting
<AndrejN> Pressing Esc doesn nothing, I guess the laptop has just frozen. I will try pressing Esc before it hangs
<AndrejN> Looks like a kernel crash backtrace is what I get
<lordievader> Hmm... You should report that.
<AndrejN> lordievader: looks like it has something to do with nouveau/nvidia graphics support
<AndrejN> Is it possible to boot with basic graphics?
<lordievader> AndrejN: Can you boot into rescue mode?
<AndrejN> I didn't get that option in the grub menu
<lordievader> AndrejN: It should be there, under the advanced sub-menu.
<AndrejN> i only had install, oem, and check disc or something like that
<lordievader> AndrejN: Ah, right, the live-cd didn't work.
<lordievader> Probably easier to grab the mini-iso and install from there.
<lordievader> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sam_> hello. is there any right channel i can get help in install linux-image ? i do have kubuntu but there is a problem installing/uninstalling linux image. Right now i don't have any image at /boot and i can't update http://paste.ubuntu.com/12646535/
<Copernicus22> I´m thinking of going to raid 1 or raid 5
<Copernicus22> is raid 5 safe enough=
<Copernicus22> ?
<Copernicus22> curious about your experiance
<Copernicus22> combined with a weekly disk clone
<nishikino-maki> hello guys i using XFCE GTK-app window is no have shadow but QT-app is not...QT-app window have shadow how to disable/close it?
<lordievader> Copernicus22: If you keep an eye on the health of your disks raid5 should be save. Ofcourse raid1 with three disks is safer as all the data is everywhere.
<lordievader> Must say I have never tried raid5 myself. Raid1 suffices for me.
<reacer> hi
<Copernicus22> lordievader: doesn't the bios warn you if your raid drives are having problems?
<lordievader> Perhaps, but it is a good idea to keep an eye on it yourself.
<Copernicus22> ok
<lordievader> Smartmontools comes with a daemon ;)
<Copernicus22> nice
<Swipe-> Anyone know the expected release date for 15.10?
<mparillo> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mparillo> Hmm, let me try again
<mparillo> 2015-10-22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta2/Kubuntu
<mparillo> Usually early evening Eastern time, late night GMT.
<Swipe-> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nexia> 9:35 AM - Deemn: I played some dota yesterday
<nexia> 9:35 AM - Deemn: and now it tells me I don't have opengl 3.1
<nexia> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<nexia>  gives OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.5.9
<nexia> how exactly would one update to 3.1?
<kazumi-kun> whats the latest version of kubuntu at the moment is it 15.04?
<nexia> kazumi-kun, yes, 15.10 will be released on the 22th of this month :P
<Copernicus22> lordievader: lol I copied my raid sdd ext4 partition to my hdd, now I booted to my kubuntu system using my hdd. works fine :)
<Copernicus22> all because I can't reassamble my raid 0 volume
<Copernicus22> using kubuntu
<Copernicus22> or any linux distro
<Copernicus22> I orderd an extra ssd, will create a new raid 5 volume later using the bios
<airsoftmodels> i have been wondering if its worthwhile to raid ssd's
<Copernicus22> airsoftmodels: It's really fast in raid 0, 1gb/sec :)
<airsoftmodels> i have only ever mirrored a couple of 2 TB spinning disks
<Copernicus22> I see
<airsoftmodels> i guess my ssd feels fast enough and big enough for my needs
<Copernicus22> airsoftmodels: I can't compair, my laptop came with raid 0
<airsoftmodels> wow
<Copernicus22> but I really have got a feeling  it's twice as fast
<Copernicus22> no I dunno, it's too long ago
<Copernicus22> since I had a no-raid ssd laptop
<airsoftmodels> i got a black friday deal on a 250gb samsung ssd
<Copernicus22> nice :), yeah it's big enough for single boot
<airsoftmodels> i just installed kubuntu 15.10 beta 2 on it, which i love.
<Copernicus22> airsoftmodels: what is new?
<airsoftmodels> it just seems more refined than before, not really new
<Copernicus22> airsoftmodels: nice
<airsoftmodels> sometimes i have trouble even getting the betas to install
<Copernicus22> release date?
<airsoftmodels> feels ready to roll, hopefully early october
<Copernicus22> end this month I see
<airsoftmodels> ok
<airsoftmodels> firfox 41 my god
<Copernicus22> 22 october
<airsoftmodels> firefox 41
<Copernicus22> ok, gonna watch some tv, cu later
<airsoftmodels> later
<Bomber4Chats_> hey
<Bomber4Chats_> i need some help cleaning my fstab
<Bomber4Chats_> i have a bad UUID there, but I'm not sure which of them...
<Bomber4Chats_> it's giving me issues with XAUTHORITY and other stuff
<philin> hi
<plagasul> Hi helloi
<plagasul> I fell in love with plasma5, and was wondering how stable is it under kubuntu
<plagasul> I am on Linux mint cinnamon and thinking about switching... krunner + customization
<mparillo> I am happily running with the daily wily builds
<plagasul> i c
<mparillo> A few minor paper cuts.  I have to enter my kwallet password every time I boot to get onto wireless, Spell check is not working in Konversation (and the spell check plasmoid has not been ported yet), but I am pertty happy so far.
<soee> plagasul: works perfect for me :)
<plagasul> great, thanks for the oppinions
<iio> hi
<samailidis> hello.How in earth can i add app launcher on panel? I can't drag and drop from menu , there is no other option with right/left click. thanks
#kubuntu 2015-10-04
<soee> double click on the selected widget in the inspector
<ubernoob> guys... idk if i got lead poisoning from eating paint chips as a child or what.. i cannot figure out how to change the desktop background... ;/
<denza242> ubernoob: right click on desktop
<denza242> then click on desktop settings
<ubernoob> only thing i see that says desktop if i right click on the desktop, is refresh desktop
<denza242> wat
<ubernoob> that option does not appear...
<denza242> ubernoob: which version of KDE are you running
<ubernoob> 15.10
<denza242> huh
<denza242> ok uh
<ubernoob> oh of kde..
<denza242> try right clicking your desktop and pressing alt+d
<ubernoob> that brings up activities
<denza242> huh
<denza242> alt+s?
<ubernoob> lol.. its in folder settings!
<denza242> oh
<ubernoob> which was alt-s
<ubernoob> weird
<denza242> ubernoob: that must mean your desktop is in "Folder mode"
<denza242> basically, folder mode shows the contents of a folder
<denza242> on your desktop
<ubernoob> ohhh ok, i'll change that ten since i don't use folders on the desktop. thank you!
<Banhram> Hello people. My SSH server refuses to allow password-less login
<ubuntu11> Does sudo apt install kde convert ubuntu to kubuntu?
<ubuntu11> Or add the option at boot.
<ubuntu11> GUI boot.
<Guest73685> ey ariel
<zeephyr> f
<merfy> hello. I am trying to add app shortcuts on the panel but i can't. Nor with drag&drop , neither with any option right/left clicking. BTW is there anyway i can install kde4 instead of kde5 in ubuntu 15.04?
<CoffeeJ_> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1451749 merfy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451749 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Wish: provide a way to run kde 4 with vivid" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Guest49175> is this a place where I can ask questions to other kubuntu users?
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest49175> !ask
<Guest49175> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> Guest49175:  just ask your question
<Guest49175> sorry i am new to this, my question: I would like to backup all my settings for the desktop, dolphin, kate etc in case something goes wrong or after a fresh install. I am working with kubuntu 15.04. How can I do this?
<BluesKaj> Guest49175:  once you set your desktop etc in systems settings they will remain set until you change them
<BluesKaj> Guest49175:  bear in mind that there are updates/upgrades to applications and their settings may or may not be affected by these changes , usually for he better
<BluesKaj> the better
<Guest49175> BluesKaj: I understand that the settings stay fixed, however I just had a problem where the plasma desktop crashed (black screen, also after reboot) and I had to reset ~/.kde ~/.chache ~/.config/plasma* in order to fix it. So I lost some of my settings, I want to prevent this from happening again by saving all the settings somewhere for me to recover. Also handy after een clean install.
<BluesKaj> usually the recovery kernel is sufficient to get back to the desktop where one updates/upgrades the system, changing config files makes for problems to future changes to applications and settings made by the developers. That's been my experience
<jean72> qsalut
<jean72> salut :o)
<foot_massage> je veux mettre ma coq dans ta mere jean72
<foot_massage> te baiser la chienne
<BluesKaj> foot_massage:  c'est un canal pour les familles et en anglais s'il vous plait
<ikonia> he won't be back
<BluesKaj> inanother idiot bites the dust :-)
<frecel> I've got a bit of a problem
<frecel> a strange one
<frecel> I have been unable to connect to github for some reason
<frecel> the domain resolves to the right ip
<frecel> but I get 100% packet loss
<Enzo_18051993> !WepCrack-Ubuntu
<Enzo_18051993> !WepCrack-Ubuntu
<ocnios> my function keys for volume control stopped working
<ocnios> any ideas on a fix?
<BluesKaj> ocnios: which kubuntu?
<ocnios> 15.04 BluesKaj
<ocnios> the brightness ones work but not the volume
<BluesKaj> ocnios:  install kmix , think it's optional now
<ocnios> apt-get kmix?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> with sudo
<ocnios> did, still not working
<ocnios> yeah
<ocnios> just so odd that it *was* working and just... stopped
<ocnios> Is there a way I can do a 'repair install'?
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded since it stopped?
<ocnios> ooo it worked! I just had to launch kmix first thanks, though my internet keeps flapping like mad on this distro
<ocnios> No it just stopped like 4 days ago
<BluesKaj> but I bet you updated and upgraded and then it stopped
<BluesKaj> for some reaon the panel vol ctl has beed replaced by pulseaudio vol ctl and it's useless
<BluesKaj> reason
<ocnios> oh. boo.
<ocnios> also if i shut my laptop lid and re-open it after a while without locking it first i can see the desktop but it's unresponsive
<ocnios> so then i have to reboot
<bodom> Hi there!
<bodom> I have a question i couldn't find on google: is Kubuntu 15.10 planned to be a stable release?
<josu_> Yes, they wouldn't release it if it weren't stable. However, if you want a really stable version you should wait for 16.04, which will be supported by updates for five years.
<josu_> 16.04 is going to be a LTS, or Long Term Support version.  15.10 is fine, but it will not be supported as long as an LTS version.
<bodom> josu_: this is not a complaint, but i can't define 15.04 stable: it crashes very often. I suppose this is because development has been focused on new features rather than stability. What is 15.10 development focused on?
#kubuntu 2016-10-03
<Fritigern> Could someone try and execute mp3gain from a terminal and tell me if it works for you? I need to know if only my PC is going weird stuff or if it affects others too.
<TheFocus> morning.  any ideas how too install the kio plugins???
<TheFocus> getting this error:
<TheFocus> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<TheFocus> klauncher said: Could not find the 'kf5/kio/smb' plugin.
<TheFocus> any ideas people???
<TheFocus> how do you install the kio-extra package???  Or update the package if missing files????
<Fritigern> Could someone try and execute mp3gain from a terminal and tell me if it works for you? I need to know if only my PC is going weird stuff or if it affects others too.
<merkk> Sup
<ubuntu> hello
<merkk> Can someone help me out real quick? I'm pretty new to Kubuntu, just installed nvidia 361 and my resolutions are whack
<merkk> Pretty new to this linux thing btw
<Guest23587> merkk on what sort of machine?
<merkk> Desktop
<ubuntu__> merkk it isn't a real quick problem
<ubuntu__> it has to do with xorg and the proprietary drivers
<Not_a_Robot> and what can he do?
<Guest19291> Not_a_Robot: He could work with me on it, but he doesn't respond.
<Not_a_Robot> damn it, thanks Guest19291
<Guest19291> Not_a_Robot: so much for peers
<soee> good morning
<ubuntu__> soee: :) morning
<Not_a_Robot> So happy to see you soee, what we talked yesterday about saving the state...
<Not_a_Robot> It just opens some applications
<Not_a_Robot> so yeah, it does not save the state
<Not_a_Robot> >I lost all firefox windows
<Not_a_Robot> I'll have to keep searching
<Not_a_Robot> I want something like when you set the computer to sleep
<soee> Not_a_Robot: best to ask on #kde
<Not_a_Robot> thanks soee
<Not_a_Robot> xoxo
<Not_a_Robot> soee: on #kde or #plasma ?
<valorie> ff itself should save its tabs
<valorie> that isn't up to the session
<valorie> and within each application that has a state one can save, that's where the selection is made
<Not_a_Robot> tabs yes but wiondopws and private windows
<valorie> a plasma session has no control over the inner workings of firefox
<Not_a_Robot> I would like to suspend to hard drive instead of RAM for instance
<valorie> perhaps it did over konq and rekonq
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Is tor browser untraceable?
<valorie> @deno jacob if both ends are private, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Ok
<valorie> however, we don't provide the tor browser, so perhaps ask more details in #tor
<Not_a_Robot> Is it possible to suspend to hard drive?
<valorie> !suspend
<valorie> huh
<valorie> doesn't look like that is supported now in plasma, Not_a_Robot
<valorie> used to be
<Not_a_Robot> Yes.. I remember it was possible :/
<Not_a_Robot> Will #plasma guys know something?
<valorie> yes, although they are not yet online
<valorie> it's early Monday morning in Europe
<Not_a_Robot> Yeah I know, I'm european too (but I'm trying to get up early these days xD)
<Not_a_Robot> I'll ask later, thank you valorie!!
<valorie> best of luck
<user|52853> hi
<ubuntu___> valorie remember me?
<valorie> ubuntu___: I remember your nick, certainly
<Guest19291> valorie: how is shellium doing?
<valorie> shellium?
<valorie> not a clue who or what that is
<valorie> that said, it's approaching midnight and I'm heading to my book and my bed
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> J2v1s was added by: J2v1s
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning
<Guest28145> Hi i have frequent system crash is new instalation kubuntu 16.04, now i boot from live kubuntu - where i can find dmesg or other important log from last crash disk session ?
<Guest28145> file /media/disk/var/log dmesg have only 30b
<Smurphy> What system do you have? CPU - j1900 tend to have a bug in GUI mode.
<Guest28145> i have dell 3140 with Intel Pentium N3530
<Smurphy> That should work actually. Try disabling (for testing) the ACPI power states in the BIOS/EFI.
<Guest28145> ok thanks i try do this
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Hi!, When trying to configure telegram in telepathy an error dialog appears refering to Morse.... But it is not in the repos
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Smurphy> Howdy
<BluesKaj> well, my 16.10 Yakkety install was so broken after so called upgrades that i dumped it
<BluesKaj> so much for testing for a few weeks
<mparillo> Mine is fine on real HW (other than bug #1625595), but I just cannot get the Plasma up when starting a VM using the YY ISO.
<ubottu> bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625595
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 16.10 ok here :)
<BluesKaj> mparillo, i didn't do anything unusual, after upgrading to plasma 5.7.5 and deleting the staging ppas I used all was fine for a few days until X started acting up, then after anotheupgrade on Sat , sudo and root were gone ..I was in a hopeless loop unable to change anything or try any fixes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @BluesKaj, you seem to have bad luck with upgrades :/
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, don't think luck has much to do with it ...perhaps too adventurous with the ppas
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> perhaps, although I have all the staging ones enabled with hardly a glitch. a small problem with VTs, but that is nothing to do with kubuntu as same with xubuntu and lubuntu
<BluesKaj> could be the nvidia driver is a problem then , but as for losing sudo and root that's totally beyond my scope
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm using latest Nvidia here
<BluesKaj> I'm not using the latest nvidia, the std nvidia-340 driver is the recommended
<BluesKaj> for my gpu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That should be fine unless you have hit a very hardware specific bug
<mparillo> I admit I fresh-installed the Beta2 ISO and have not enabled the -staging PPAs yet, so I am being less adventurous. I figure in a matter of days, I will be fresh-installing the GA release candidates.
<madwizard> Hello. How can I upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 right now?
<madwizard> I want to update my 16.04 to 16.10 to test zfs clones
<mgolden_> madwizard: Can't you just go to the muon update manager (which should be showing in your system tray on the right) and click upgrade?
<madwizard> mgolden_: Sorry, found my way. My brain is dead today but thank you for the pointer
<BluesKaj> madwizard, sudo apt upadate && sudo apt upgrade , then sudo do-release-upgrade -d, as long as update manager isn't set to LTS only
<madwizard> BluesKaj: It was.
<madwizard> Now it;s not
<madwizard> :)
<IrcsomeBot> FelipeBHZ was added by: FelipeBHZ
<IrcsomeBot> <FelipeBHZ> Hi guys. I'm trying to set a shortcut to screenshot on my kde using Spectacle. Tried to set one on sistem configuration, but I couldn't. What I need is a shortcut to a selected area to be captured.
<ken> ..
<IrcsomeBot> FelipeBHZ was removed by: FelipeBHZ
<IrcsomeBot> FelipeBHZ was removed by: FelipeBHZ
<user|8107> hello
<user|8107> i have question
<user|8107> is here anyone?
<BluesKaj_> just ask
<BluesKaj_> user|8107^
<user|8107> hello
<user|8107> could you help me?
<Smurphy> olleh
<Smurphy> ask your question instead of asking if we can help.
<user|8107> i cant install kubuntu
<user|8107> it write that i have 32bit cpu
<user|8107> i have
<user|8107> i try 32 and 64 and nothing
<Smurphy> how much RAM you have? And how do you try to install it?
<user|8107> 4gb ram
<user|8107> i try via usb
<Smurphy> Did you tell your computer to boot via USB?
<user|8107> yes its run
<user|8107> but the screen is like broken colour glas
<user|8107> :)
<Smurphy> What CPU and GPU do you have? (GPU -> Graphic card/chip)
<user|8107> cmu intel core 2 quad
<user|8107> gpu nvidia ge force gtx 295
<Smurphy> That will be the issue.
<Smurphy> Try this way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127305/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-computer-with-a-nvidia-geforce-gtx-550-ti
<Smurphy> I have to go... Thing is probably the drivers of the graphic card not working right.
<Smurphy> The nosplash and nomodeset are Important!
<Smurphy> That is at the boot-screen (Before starting the OS)
<user|8107> ill try
<user|8107> thanks
<Smurphy> Ok :)
<modifier> aloha
<modifier> plasma broken again :|
<BluesKaj_> modifier:  which plasma?
<modifier> well i have kubuntu 15.10 installed
<modifier> problem appeared after loong time of sleep/hibernate
<modifier> and after i rebooted
<modifier> Other session/user just got me a black screen with a cursor
<modifier> trying startkde with main user will give me $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<modifier> plasmashell: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<modifier> Obviously nvidia gfx
<modifier> oh yeah, the black screen with cursor (with other user) gave me a crash window with something about opengl 2
<modifier> lspci show my card correctly tho
<modifier> BluesKaj_: any ideas`?
<BluesKaj_> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<BluesKaj_> EOL means your OS is outdated
<modifier> I see.
<BluesKaj_> no more upgrades are available...best to install Xenial 16.04
<modifier> Some upgrading to do then.
<modifier> Hmm, had some problems installing 16.04 in the first place, that's why i chose 15.10
<BluesKaj_> yes
<modifier> I wonder if it could work now.
<BluesKaj_> 16.04 is quite stable now, I have nvidia gpu as well, no problems
<modifier> Allrite, i'll give it a try i guess
<modifier> Altho i haven't upgraded from terminal before
<BluesKaj_> modifier:  sudo do-release-upgrade , in the terminal
<modifier> Aight, upgraded. Black screen persists..
<modifier> upgrading
<joao> hello ppl
<mgolden_> modifier: can you tell us any more?
<mgolden_> modifier: you are just sleeping, and then getting a black screen?
<modifier> mgolden_: Sure. No, this problem appeared after a long perioid of sleep/hibernate and rebooting
<modifier> there might have been some updates, not sure.
<modifier> But now i have upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<modifier> and ran dist-upgrade and upgrade (with -f and without)
<modifier> grepping xorg show that there's something wrong with initializing nvidia kernel
<modifier> which seems logical since startx or kde cannot 'catch' any displays
<modifier> maybe i should've highlighter you mgolden_
<modifier> highlighted*
<mgolden_> modifier: I got your messages.
<modifier> Aight.
<mgolden_> modifier: I am running 16.10 on nvidia too
<modifier> might have some faulty drivers then, or some setting is wrong.
<mgolden_> I have seen some wonky issues, but nothing like you describe.
<mgolden_> I am a bit puzzled about one thing
<modifier> Shoot.
<mgolden_> you say it has to be a long sleep.
<modifier> Yeah well i wasn't using my computer for a while (read: weeks)
<mgolden_> meaning that if you sleep and then wake it up immediately, it doesn't have a problem
<mgolden_> But if you do a cold boot and log in, everything is fine, right?
<modifier> No no, there isn't any problem with sleep now, since i don't even get the login screen
<modifier> The problem Appeared AFTER a long sleep and a reboot
<modifier> and then persisted
<mgolden_> Are you sure this isn't a hardware problem?
<modifier> another user could startx and then got just black screen with cursor and some crash windows about opengl 2 for example
<modifier> Well, quite sure, but how sure can you ever be, eh? :)
<modifier> I'm using the computer as we speak, just from tty
<modifier> can't get the GUI working
<modifier> I'm no good with the terminal and settings so, can't reinstall drivers on my own..
<modifier> Well i tried to apt-get install xorg nouveau drivers but no go
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Not an expert here.... But what about installing the propietary drivers? The package is 'nvidia-xxx' where xxx is a number. I'm using 16.10 with nvidia prop drivers ni issues
<kante> nabend
<kante> hello
<modifier> J2v1
<kante> i'm playing a cd with dragon player but i don't see any playlist
<modifier> J2v1s, well, why not
<kante> any track list
<modifier> just need to invent the number to use
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Well acording to my proposed repos the most recent number is 367
<modifier> aight, i'll try it. Is there something i should do to force the system to use those drivers?
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Dont remember doing nothing especial..... But not sure
<modifier> 367 doesn't work tho..
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Which gpu did you have? Gtx295?
<modifier> gtx 950, so GM206
<modifier> purged all nvidia, got me the graphics-drivers/ppa rep and now installing nvidia-364!
<modifier> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1.bin for module i915_bpo
<modifier> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin for module i915_bpo
<modifier> I'll try to reboot
<modifier> Hmm.. This time i get the kubuntu logo instead of the text and dots @ loading phase
<modifier> but still no login screen whatsoever
<modifier> grepping xorg0 for EE tells me umm..
<modifier> failed to initialize nvidia kernel, [drm] failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19
<modifier> open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<modifier> Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<modifier> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<modifier> the kubuntu logo loading graphic got stuck at some point and now tty7 is just black
<valorie> modifier, is this a new install? and if so, what
<modifier> valorie: upgraded from broken 15.10(which was working well before a long sleep/hibernate, maybe some updates and a reboot) to 16.04.1
<modifier> should i try purging xorg nouveau drivers? or will it make any difference..
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I have a 16.04.1 laptop, which I also upgraded from 15.10
<valorie> if it were me, I'd top up my backups and do a clean install
<valorie> but that's just me
<mgolden_> valorie: modifier: worth a try
<viewer|37274> HI, looking for some help if possible ? Thanks.
<viewer|37274> https://thepb.in/p/0ghJnEg0xRWs5  what would the next command be ?
<valorie> viewer|37274: what are you trying to do?
<mgolden_> viewer|37274 So you just unpacked a tgz file
<mgolden_> You probably want to cd sdtool
<mgolden_> and then
<mgolden_> make
<viewer|37274> Yes its unpacked now
<viewer|37274> https://thepb.in/p/JZhpk4AnRNjUg
<mgolden_> So run it
<mgolden_> ./sdtool
<mgolden_> I guess
<viewer|37274> https://thepb.in/p/JZhpk4A9vXlCg
<viewer|37274> I'm trying to get the cards serial id , need it so can clone a sat nav map card
<viewer|37274> made a typo on the last part, fixed that, but now get, [-] Failed to open MMC block device: Permission denied
<viewer|37274> got it working, thanks alot for your help put sudo before the above you mentioned
<bull_> ls
<mgolden_> viewer|37274: It's not a good idea to do things with sudo unless you know exactly what you're doing
<valorie> mgolden_: truer words never spoken
<modifier> A-ha
<modifier> Tried purging nouveau
<modifier> now xorg log gives an error relating to nouveau
<modifier> failed to load module
<modifier> If i just installed nvidia propietary drives and purged nouveau...
<modifier> Then why is it looking for nouveau
<modifier> Should i edit some config files?
<modifier> All the previous errors are still there tho
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<modifier> Handy.
<valorie> the bot is very often handy
<modifier> lshw -C video tells me that my gpu has *-display UNCLAIMED
<valorie> modifier: if you don't get proper help here, try #ubuntu which is much larger
<modifier> Allrite, will do; Thank you.
<valorie> it doesn't look like your driver issue is kubuntu related
<modifier> Doesn't sound too nice..
<modifier> I'm glad that the card still has warranty
<cablop> hello?
#kubuntu 2016-10-04
<cablop> dead channel?
<valorie> cablop: this is a help channel
<valorie> if you need help, ask your question
<cablop> yep, but it is dead at the moment
<valorie> to chat, use #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> that is the nature of help channels
<cablop> no one talking
<cablop> hehe...
<cablop> well, my question... how can i make Kubuntu start with the num key enabled?
<valorie> numlock you mean?
<valorie> I believe that is standard
<valorie> system settings > keyboard will get you more options
<kus-n62> computer froze with 16.04 and virtual box with Windows 10 guest. mouse works but ctrl + shift + F2 doesn't do anything. what do?
 * momoe has returned
<user|80437> Hi, I just upgraded kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and when I restarted plasma, my whole kde configuration was gone and I can't figure out how to get it back..
<user|36463> how easy is it to use uttorent?
<user|36463> how easy is it to use uttorent?
<valorie> user|36463: I use ktorrent, so dunno
<valorie> uttorent isn't kubuntu software
<valorie> also: please don't repeat yourself
<user|36463> what is ktorrewnt
<valorie> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.1-4 (xenial), package size 984 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<valorie> works great
<valorie> I seed all the supported *buntu torrents
<user|36463> cool
<merkk> Sup
<merkk> Anyone mind helping me out with why my screen res is stuck on 640x480? Kubuntu 16.04, fresh install
<modifier> My desktop is really unusable. Upgraded to 16.04.1 last night and resolved some problems with xorg and nvidia. All the errors are now gone and instead of booting into a black screen (after kubuntu load logo) i am now getting a white screen instead. Going startx manually takes me to my old desktop, but it's reeeeally broken.
<modifier> Hmm.. white screen with cursor apparently
<ChetManly>  does kubuntu still have a netbook option ?
<ChetManly> and what does that entail anyway
<ChetManly> this book has 2 gigs of ram and 1.7 ghz amd atom counterpart
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No we don't
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Which is the most stable kde distro....in out of the box usability??
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I quite enjoy Kubuntu 16.04 but I'm a bit biased ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Even i love kubuntu...but my friends who are using windows, mac looks as if it is less user friendly...and more unstable
<john_s> Currently stuck with my system not logging in to some share by mounting it as a cifs mount.. Using smbclient works. Using a different user on the server also works. Apparently I get logged in and then I cannot read the directory or something. Just flabbergasting.
<john_s> User is part of the same groups... and only has access rights through that group. Hmm. Maybe it is because it is a different user in UID.... but that would be weird.
<tibi> Hi! What happened to the "window list" plasma widget? It used to group the windows by desktop, now it no longer does that. I have plasmashell 5.6.5
<tibi> "used to" meaning in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Ever since I've upgraded to 16.06 it's been nothing but crashes and problems from kde plasma
<hateball> tibi: so you are using ppa then?
<tibi> hateball: Yes, I'm using the PPA
<hateball> hmmm
<tibi> Is there a source for Plasma 5.8 for Kubuntu?
<hateball> it's not backported (yet)
<hateball> tibi: #kubuntu-devel knows more on this subject
<acheronuk> tibi: not until it goes into our development release, then is backported. 5.8 release was too late to go into 16.10, so it will have to wait for development on 17.04 to start
<tibi> acheronuk: back in the day I used to build my own KDE. Does that mean I'd have to compile it by myself, there's no PPA for it?
<tibi> according to this http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-8-desktop-will-be-an-lts-release-for-stability-and-performance-506124.shtml
<tibi> Plasma 5.8 should arrive in two weeks. What does that mean? Available as a source release, everybody that wants to compile is on his own?
<acheronuk> tibi: that will be the release of the source tarballs publicly, yes. each distribution or packagers then package that on their own schedule depending on how their release workflow goes
<acheronuk> as always with open source, you are free to try to build your own while you wait
<tibi> acheronuk: do you know of a distribution that would have it earliest?
<ahoneybun> Arch
<tibi> I see
<ahoneybun> but we are missing Kirigami from the repos to build 5.8
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: it is in CI I think, so can rectify that once 17.04 gets underway
<ahoneybun> even if its in the CI it's not in the official repos so that doesn't matter
<ahoneybun> we need it in the repos as it is a dep of Discover now
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that is what I meant by rectify. Either sync with debian or see if we can get it in our way
<ahoneybun> it's missing from Debian as well, so we will have to find our own way
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: there is always a way. just have to get on it as soon as 17.04 opens. debian will not be too long starting on 5.8 if I read it correctly, so they will want it soonish as well.
<ahoneybun> always is a way, yep :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: you can always set Simon on the task. direct all that energy it that direction :P
<ahoneybun> buy the right person a beer
<uk-neu> hello, what does this mean: "kf5/kio/smb" not found, how to install it; I'm trying to install samba
<uk-neu_> hello, what does this mean: "kf5/kio/smb" not found, how to install it; I'm trying to install samba
<uk-neu_> sorry netcrash
<uk-neu_> again: what does this mean: "kf5/kio/smb" not found, how to install it; I'm trying to install samba
<cablop> uk-neu_: i guess 'sudo apt install samba' would solve part of the problem
<cablop> where do you get that warning?
<uk-neu_> cablop: samba is installed
<uk-neu_> using dolphin->net->samba-shares
<cablop> ok... but where do you get the warning?
<cablop> ah, hmmm
<cablop> try with the old software center and look for the dolphin package, it should have some recommended packages for it
<cablop> it should be there by default
<uk-neu_> same happens with dolphin ->net-> network it gives me kf5/kio/network not found; something with kio I think but what
<cablop> i remember i installed both samba client and samba server... and i have no issues with my dolphin to that respect
<uk-neu_> I installed from scatch
<uk-neu_> andfrom the beginning I had problems with samba
<cablop> same here, it has only a few months this install, and it is not complete (not to my taste)
<uk-neu_> 16.04
<cablop> same
<cablop> try 'sudo apt install kio kio-extras'
<cablop> or your preferred method (i still like the old fashioned Synaptic)
<uk-neu_> same do I
<uk-neu_> now I get the nework shown
<cablop> is it working?
<uk-neu_> it seems so, tookits time to get known to the network but nowthe other comps are shown
<uk-neu_> tookits / took its
<uk-neu_> ok looks like it works now. Thank you cablop
<uk-neu_> by the way, how to change the workgroup with this new version
<uk-neu_> mostly I edited the smb.conf
<uk-neu_> by the way cablop, how to change the workgroup with this new version; mostly I edited the smb.conf
<uk-neu_> made a sudo service samba restart and the group was changed, now this seems not to be so
<cablop> uk-neu_: yes, the smb conf is the way with samba
<cablop> it existed an aplication called swat or alike, but it is not working anymore
<mcox> hi - is 16.10 going to have the 4.8 kernel ?
<soee_> mcox: yes
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Rokre22 was added by: Rokre22
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> Hello, I'm trying to install kubuntu on my pc but I have problems with the Nvidia free drivers, it randomly freeze, and I only have to restart the pc, is there a guide to install through the terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> I have a gtx 660
<mcox> soee_: cheers
<soee_> IrcsomeBot: install nvidia driver >
<soee_> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> Sorry if I can explain  correctly, I need to install kubuntu in a not graphical form, because it freeze in the live session
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> It's impossible to install
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> I had that issue with Manjaro kde too but it has the option to start the live USB with the closed Nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> Because of that I now that the problem is the free driver with kde
<soee_> you can install driver manually
<soee_> add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee_> pick driver version you want and install: sudo apt install nvidia-XXX
<soee_> where XXX is version number
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> I can do that before I start the live USB?
<soee_> install system first
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> But how, when I start the live USB,  it freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> Sorry,  I am very new on Linux
<Lornzer> heyo, i have a small issue with plasma's color scheme (all default)
<Lornzer> in some programs , the tooltip which pops up when hovering over buttons uses white for the background and a very very light gray for the text, making it unreadable
<Lornzer> i changed the Tooltip -> Normal Text color from white to red (the only close color to it in the tooltip section) but that didnt fix it
<Lornzer> 1) do i need to reboot / restart plasma for color scheme changes to take effect?
<BluesKaj> Lornzer, have you updated and upgraded?
<Lornzer> 2) if changes are immediate -> any idea which color set might be used by those apps instead (funnily enough it only affects mySQL clients (dBeaver and mysql Workbench)
<Lornzer> there are no updates available for any plasma related stuff in the update manager (its a pretty new install)
<BluesKaj> choose a different scheme, that's all I can suggest
<Lornzer> okay, thx
<soee_> Rokre22 what version are you using ?
<Lornzer> do you know if individual changes to color set items are effective immediately?
<Lornzer> (after hitting apply of course)
<Lornzer> or does the software (or even the whole system) need to be restarted for it to be applied properly? this info would help a lot with debugging it.
<BluesKaj> usually it's effective immediately
<BluesKaj> as longa syou click apply and not just ok
<Lornzer> cheers
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> @soee_, 16.04.1
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> That's the version I'm trying to install
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> (Photo, 1079x291) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/n26pTVIW/file_661.jpg
<soee> on laptop, PC, VM ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> Pc
<soee> can you try in some virtual machine if it works for you ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> I start the live USB and freeze randomly, sometimes when I select the lenguaje, or when I'm doing the partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> For example
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> Yes but, I'm not in home right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Rokre22> If I'm in Manjaro with non-free drivers, and try in virtual machine, the virtual machine not gonna use the drivers of Manjaro?
<ndjaba> hi
<soee> hiho
<DaisukeKanagi> anyone here familiar with hping3?
<Pici> DaisukeKanagi: I've used it before
<DaisukeKanagi> how to verify attack is triggered from my side, im running lts16.04 ubuntu
<DaisukeKanagi> i need syn flood and ddos kind of attack
<DaisukeKanagi> browse around found a simple cli
<Pici> DaisukeKanagi: I'm afraid I
<DaisukeKanagi> actually i need to trigger the attaack to check how sturdy an ips can be.. im in testing/lab environment
<Pici> DaisukeKanagi: I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with it to do that, also that sort of stuff is not really on-topic for any Ubuntu channel.  Maybe ##security or ##networking can point you in the right direction.
<DaisukeKanagi> ah ic
<DaisukeKanagi> thanks pici
<DaisukeKanagi> well
<DaisukeKanagi> apart from that
<DaisukeKanagi> im running my ubuntu on my very old machine
<DaisukeKanagi> somehow lagginess is quite
<DaisukeKanagi> huge
<DaisukeKanagi> any recommended machine / hardware setup to run ubuntu 16.04 lts
<DaisukeKanagi> now is t4400 intel w/ 1gb memory
<Smurphy> Don't use Kubuntu nor Ubuntu.  Desktop to memory hungry.
<Smurphy> Use Xubuntu... Will be lighter.
<DaisukeKanagi> ah
<DaisukeKanagi> iv
<DaisukeKanagi> ic
<DaisukeKanagi> quite new to linux environment
<DaisukeKanagi> so directly load ubuntu
<DaisukeKanagi> xubuntu vs ubuntu is the desktop gui?
<DaisukeKanagi> now im working in more to lab environment,
<DaisukeKanagi> so need many function related to server
<DaisukeKanagi> ntp server, http server, multicast traffic generator, tacacs, radius server
<DaisukeKanagi> is im making correct choise ^_^
<DaisukeKanagi> ...??
<DaisukeKanagi> or linux having more specific version to particular function
<BluesKaj> that all depnds on your server needs, suggest you join #ubuntu-server and ask your server questions there
<DaisukeKanagi> ah oh...
<DaisukeKanagi> hahaa i guess need to explore more deep down inside
<Fritigern> Plasma 5.8 came out today, does anyone know what the plans are for adding this to which Kubuntu version? What I mean is, will this end up in 16.10, or will this be a 17.04 thing?
<soee> probably first to 16.10 through backports, than 16.04 backports
<IrcsomeBot> Greg Cole was added by: Greg Cole
<acheronuk> Fritigern: the normal procedure is it goes in the development release, which will be 17.04 in this case as too late to include in 16.10 before release. Then nit can be backported fo stable supported releases such as 16.10 will be then, and 16.04.
<Fritigern> acheronuk: Yeah, I was afraid of that. They get me all excited for something new, only for me to find out that I won't be getting it for a coupld of months. *sigh*
<Fritigern> And "they" are the press that report on these newsies
<IrcsomeBot> InvisaMage was added by: InvisaMage
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> Do we get plasma 5.7 in Kubuntu 16.04? Is there a descision on this by now?
<IrcsomeBot> <InvisaMage> Scroll up.
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> So it is still a probably?
<IrcsomeBot> <InvisaMage> Well, you can always force install it, right? Probably will not be installed by default until 17.04 is what they're saying.
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> But that chat was about 5.8, right? Or didn't I scroll up enough? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <InvisaMage> I thought you meant to say 5.8. My bad. I have no idea the.
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> Ok. Thanks anyway! :-) Does anyone else know?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Robert Welti, it's in preparation, but being a bit shorthanded, needing some testing and fixing done, and having to concentrate on Yakkety 16.10, it has got pushed back
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> Ah, ok. So it will come sooner or later. That's great to know! Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> So maybe a month from now? Is it possible to say anything about a time frame?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Robert Welti, I hope not that long. If it takes that long, skiping 5.7 and going straight for 5.8 may be a better option.
<wxl> i have windows that sometimes (not always predictably) resize themselves so they span the screen after snapping to the border. how do i stop this? (not the snapping)
<naught101_> When ever I try to switch wifi networks, network manager seems to die, and wifi isn't accessible until I restart network-manager. Anyone seen something like this? KDE neon User Edition 5.7, 4.6.0-040600rc5-lowlatency, HP zBook with Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 48)
<naught101_> I can change connections using nmcli ok
#kubuntu 2016-10-05
<john_s> anyone have a clue about a system not booting anymore the moment you specify ldap as an additional passwd source in /etc/nssswitch.conf? Even with bind policy set to soft and short timeouts.
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Please stop
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<ahoneybun> mm I think trying to ban that IP would be useless
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<ahoneybun> stop
<ahoneybun> Drone`:  thank you
<one|2> How can I change the weather source to use this site: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KWAKENT61
<ahoneybun> for the widget?
<one|2> ahoneybun: the widget yes
<one|2> ahoneybun: does weather  underground still have reporters?
<ahoneybun> one|2: I don't see an option to change the source
<one|2> do you know much about weather reporting?
<one|2> it is an important start
<one|2> there needs to be reliable reporters
<one|2> so where is wetter the current source coming up with it's sources?
<one|2> or its
<one|2> no it's
<one|2> not really posessive
<one|2> I'd go with NOAA.gov but I havent spoken with the members of it to hear what they think a nation is.
<one|2> SO either they need a human contact or a secure sensor, weather station for the report to be accurate.
<one|2> ahoneybun: do you read me?
<ahoneybun> one|2: kinda sorta not sure about weather reporting
<one|2> ahoneybun: do you not check the weather?
<ahoneybun> I do
<one|2> Who do you trust for reporting?
<ahoneybun> Google?
<one|2> by typing weather?
<ahoneybun> yea
<Guest15068> ahoneybun: it links too weather.com so it looks like it is googles source
<Guest15068> how about noaa
<Guest15068> can you find a widget using NNOAA
<Guest15068> I've seen what looked like a weather station sensor before.
<Guest15068> Either weather underground or noaa had a network for this.
<Guest15068> my guess is wetter.com parses and recycles wather.com or something
<IrcsomeBot> ian21293 was added by: ian21293
<AIvaroMolina> alllllvaaaaaaaroooooooo moooooooooliiiiiiiiinaaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> alllllvaaaaaaaroooooooo moooooooooliiiiiiiiinaaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> alllllvaaaaaaaroooooooo moooooooooliiiiiiiiinaaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> alllllvaaaaaaaroooooooo moooooooooliiiiiiiiinaaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> alllllvaaaaaaaroooooooo moooooooooliiiiiiiiinaaaaaa
<AtttiiivbarooTRU> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<AtttiiivbarooTRU> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<AtttiiivbarooTRU> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<AtttiiivbarooTRU> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<AtttiiivbarooTRU> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Mattthew> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Mattthew> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Mattthew> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Mattthew> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Mattthew> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Guest82638> ,
<user|63768> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<user|63768> according to stackoverflow i need to get into recovery mode
<user|63768> while boottime
<user|63768> but its not coming up
<Jajjdjsnd> AKSKNDKDKKKDR
<Jajjdjsnd> F
<Jajjdjsnd> D
<Jajjdjsnd> F
<user|63768> any suggestion
<one|2> Can aptitude be used for downloading source packages?
<Guest4500> hi
<one|2> hi
<Djjsjdjxjsjdd> JJSJS
<Djjsjdjxjsjdd> JJSJS
<Djjsjdjxjsjdd> JJSJS
<Djjsjdjxjsjdd> JJSJS
<aiena> which graphical package manager is good for KDE
<aiena> something preferably which uses qt libs
<mparillo> People here like to install Muon as a package manager. Discover comes with Kubuntu and is more like an app store.
<tibi> So. I've been having problems with Kubuntu 16.04 and even with the backports installed, plasma kept crashing
<tibi> I found out today about KDE Neon, now I'm using it and no more crashes. Cool :)
<one|2> jasonwert: can you bridge too efnet?
<bounty1212> I have a problem in KDE: How to change Inkscape's skin theme? Is there any option?
<IrcsomeBot> Rokre22 was removed by: Rokre22
<hateball> bounty1212: inkscape uses what, GTK?
<atk81> hi everyone
<hateball> hello
<bounty1212> i installed gtk! so, what is next?
<claycorn> hello all
<claycorn> still having memory issues
<AG_kubu> hi  everyone I just installed kubuntu 16.04 and in plasma 5 I miss some good features I had back in plasma 4, like wallpaper for each desktop, or the menu application plasmoid which I ususlly use on a panel on the top of the screen
<AG_kubu> there is some way to have those features back ?
<soee> AG_kubu: hiho, Virtual Desktop does not support and will not support different wallpapers. You can use activities to set different wallpaper for each. There is no global menu plasmoid even in Plasma 5.8 so i'm not sure if there are any plans to bring it back any soon.
<claycorn> my question next please
<AG_kubu> wow, what the next features that will desappear ?
<AG_kubu> I thik it wiuld be a better idea to look for some other DE to replace kde 4, many thanks soee
<soee> AG_kubu: see and read second comment from Plasma developer https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343246
<ubottu> KDE bug 343246 in Desktop Containment "plasma 5 doesn't allow different wallpapers and widgets for each virtual desktop" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<soee> AG_kubu: Activities do all that the virtual desktop do and much more - use them :)
<AG_kubu> ohh yeah and what about the menu ?
<AG_kubu> I prefer to trust some DE that doesn't goes backward soee
<claycorn> im having mrmory issues
<soee> Plasma goes forward and to make it possible a lot had to be rewritten from scratch and redesign
<claycorn> ram
<hateball> claycorn: "<claycorn> still having memory issues" is not a question
<soee> that is why some features are missing
<hateball> !details | claycorn
<ubottu> claycorn: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<one|2> Is there a dev channel that can better sort out the sdl problem?
<AG_kubu> soee: those features are not just missing , are deleted , quite different
<claycorn> i have 3 gigs of memory but it shows up as 740 megs on kubuntu 14.04
<hateball> one|2: is this the problem where you are trying to compile a package that you could just install from the repos (zsnes)?
<claycorn> in bios it shows 3 gigs
<hateball> claycorn: can you paste the output of "free -m" ?
<hateball> !paste | claycorn
<ubottu> claycorn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<one|2> no hateball
<claycorn> i was told not to flood the chat room
<one|2> there is a syntax error in this line: AM_PATH_SDL(1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR(SDL >= 1.2.0 is required))
<AG_kubu> you known soee, I have bin using kubuntu since 9.04 and I never use activity so I don't really see the  improvement on removing features that people are using, but maybe it depend just from the point of view
<one|2> It is a shell script, configure
<AG_kubu> I read that KDE 5 is considered one of the most customizable DE of the market and it doesn't let you change properlly even the wallpaper ?, is a kind of joke !?! :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paul_blart> Hi there, I am sadly experiencing a problem while installing Kubuntu into a Virtualbox VM
<paul_blart> when I boot the live disk and start the OS installer i reach the second page where it asks me if i want to download updates or third party tools
<paul_blart> but on this page the continue button is greyed out and I can't click it.
<paul_blart> Does anyone have an idea what is going wrong here?
<hateball> paul_blart: are you using the latest 16.04 iso?
<paul_blart> yes
<paul_blart> freshly downloaded
<paul_blart> it says LTS though
<paul_blart> if that makes a difference
<hateball> I recall someone talking about vbox bugs, but I do not know since I do not use it
<IrcsomeBot> ian21293 was removed by: ian21293
<hateball> I think that was more graphics related tho
<paul_blart> hmm
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<hateball> paul_blart: is it grey regardless if you tick the boxes to download or not?
<paul_blart> oh yeah I know what that means, just don't know if there are other. non-LTS versions that you might think i was using
<paul_blart> yes it is
<paul_blart> is there perhaps a log message where i could check what is going on?
<hateball> there should be a log for the installer but I forget where it is
<hateball> lemme google
<hateball> paul_blart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<paul_blart> thank you
<paul_blart> QSocketNotifier: Invalid socker 15 and type 'Read', disabling...
<paul_blart> QSocketNotifier: Invalid socker 15 and type 'Exception', disabling...
<paul_blart> QSocketNotifier: Invalid socker 15 and type 'Write', disabling...
<paul_blart> That is what the debug log says when I reach that page
<paul_blart> 'socket' obviously, my bad
<BluesKaj> paul_blart, you're not bad , just mistaken
<BluesKaj> "my bad" is poor english  ..let's keep street lingo out of irc
<paul_blart> Thank you, BluesKaj
<paul_blart> there is also a red trashcan visible on that page and a black checkmark on top of that. What does that mean?
<BluesKaj> what page?
<soee> paul_blart: inside installer ?
<soee> it means that your partition is to small i think
<paul_blart> BluesKaj the second page after the language select
<paul_blart> soee: yes inside the installer
<paul_blart> the page is the one where i can click on the options to download third party software or updates
<paul_blart> i just created a dynamic partition
<catbadger> Anyone in here use lmms?
<BluesKaj> catbadger, what's  lmms ?
<catbadger> Linux Multimedia studio
<clivejo> Podcast Live : http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<MrStr> Hi
<ngvb> hi all
<ngvb> I have a trouble with booting from flash drive. I have created a bug but it seems it is ignored. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1556599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556599 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ISO images don't have valid partition tables" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> ngvb: I used to rely on unetbootin, but it stopped working for me maybe a year or two ago, so I bit the bullet and tried dd, always successfully, and have never destroyed my disk. My T61 must be pretty old, like the one you reference in your bug report.
<KOLANICH> mparillo, I also tried dd, no effect
#kubuntu 2016-10-06
<mparillo> Yes, your bug report said that. I was just saying that with my old laptop, it does work, so I am guessing it is some kind of HW issue.
<KOLANICH> The bios doesn't boots the usb drives it doesn't recognize as bootable. And I cannot replace the bios by newer one because there is no newer official one and no coreboot for my chipset.
<mparillo> Just out of curiousity (I am not helping, this is beyond me), how old is your laptop?
<KOLANICH> it's not laptop. The date in bios is 2004, the PC was assembled in 2006
<KOLANICH> Works pretty fine except the issues like this and unavailability of RAM more than 8 Gib
<mparillo> Ahh, my T61 probably dates from 2007 or so, as it has Lenovo on it instead of IBM.
<IrcsomeBot> <InvisaMage> Maybe the motherboard does not support more than 8 gigs.
<agus> tes
<firc263e8cf> Hi there. I tried plugging in a second monitor into my laptop and all hell broke loose. When I tried to log into KDE now all I get is a black screen with the mouse cursor stuck at the very top line. How do I complete reset my display settings?
<firc263e8cf> I've tried deleting .cache, .kde, .config and .Xauthority and also dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail.
<firc263e8cf> I reinstall xserver-xorg but still cannot get the desktop back.
<hateball> firc263e8cf: is this a clean install of 16.04 ?
<firc263e8cf> Yes
<firc263e8cf> I think so at least..
<hateball> firc263e8cf: I suggest you add/upgrade to kubuntu ppa then, fixes much multimonitor woes
<hateball> firc263e8cf: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<firc263e8cf> Back in the day I'd just delete /etc/Xorg.conf and get on with my life, but I don't know how to do this now.
<hateball> firc263e8cf: also, monitor settings are saved under ~/.local/share/kscreen
<hateball> firc263e8cf: you'll have a file for each display. just wipe them and reboot, to have kscreen regenerate them
<firc263e8cf> hateball: Thanks, that's useful to know because I couldn't get the second monitor to work at all. I'm trying to salvage my primary display now!
<firc263e8cf> Ok thanks let me try that.
<firc263e8cf> hateball: I deleted the entire folder and did service lightdm restart but nothing seems to have changed.
<firc263e8cf> hateball: nevermind, thanks a lot, I got it to work; I also had to delete .config and .cache and I can now log in again.
<firc263e8cf> I will try out the PPA as well but I'm rather annoyed at the moment and reconsidering changing my setup.
<hateball> firc263e8cf: well I dont have any (major) issues using the PPA
<hateball> whereas multimonitor on stock 16.04 is just... no
<hackerone> Does plasma have a cpu frequency scaler?
<ubuntu__> What is the proper command for locking the cpu at a lower frequency?
<ubuntu__> The widgets look like junk they don't work.
<ubuntu__> cpufreq-info shows a higher freq than what was set with cpufreq-set
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<user|57237> hi everybody
<michael_> Hi. I'd like to change the font in Konsole. Permantently. It always switches back to the tiny default - either at closing and reopening a instance, or if that doesnt happen, after reboot.
<michael_> How can permantently set the size?
<hateball> michael_: edit your konsole profile
<bmxmarine> whats happening
<IrcsomeBot> LarisMourullo was added by: LarisMourullo
<Krzemo> hej
<soee> hiho Krzemo
<_thelion_> Hello. I've un issue with telepathy: i can't set up Bonjour ... (Kubuntu 16.04)
<_thelion_> Kopete is able to set up Bonjour ...
<_thelion_> Is this a bug (telepathy)?
<soee> _thelion_: hi, kde-telepathy is unmaintained for a long time already
<soee> so even known bugs are not work on
<_thelion_> okay - so it's better to use kopete?
<soee> hard to say for me, i don't use any of them
<_thelion_> soee: Thanks ...
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Then which is the messaging kdr app?
<soee> i think there is none atm. that is actively developed
<debono> ets5
<pedahzur> Howdy! For Kubuntu Backports, is there any chance you could build kmix5?  I kind of miss having a volume control. :)
<soee> volume control ?
<craiger> will plasma 5.8 make it into backports for kubuntu 16.04?     (I'm stuck on 14.04 kde4, and hoping to make the leap to a stable kde)
<pedahzur> soee:  kmix for KDE 5 hasn't been packaged for Kubuntu 16.05, and kmix 4 won't install due to missing deps.
<soee> because there is plasma-pa
<soee> craiger: yes, but no eta for it
<IrcsomeBot> <Greg Cole> Craiger - yes 5.8 is in backports add the ppa and then do dist upgrade and install kubuntu-desktop
 * craiger nods at soee 
<craiger> lrcsomeBot:  that's incorrect.  that gives you 5.6.5
<acheronuk> 5.8 is not in backports, but once 5.8 makes it into the 17.04 development release, backporting it is the goal
<craiger> so smart money would be 5.8 in 14.04 backports next april
<acheronuk> 14.04 will not get it
<acheronuk> aim is to for 16.04 LTS
<craiger> sorry, meant 16.04
<craiger> thanks!
<acheronuk> craiger: I would hope looooong before April!
<craiger> you and me both.. i'm stuck on 14.04 (kde4) until there's a stable kde5
<craiger> is kde/plasma 5.6.5 perceived as stable?  i need this workstation for work, and I've tracked every kde since 1996
<acheronuk> 5.6.5 was quite good while I was using it. there are mixed opinions though, depending on hardware/graphics-card number or displays etc
<craiger> but no crashing back to lightdm right?
<craiger> i'm running it now, in a VM, just to see, so far so good....    the kde that shipped with 16.04 wasn't so good.
<acheronuk> sddm for preference with that, but you can have lightdm if you wish. I did not get crashes like that on an intel based laptop and Nvidia graphics card PC
<craiger> with proprietary nvidia driver?
<acheronuk> can make no guarantees though, as plasma 5 is still a WIP
<craiger> sure
<acheronuk> craiger: yes, I use the proprietary. nouveau is too buggy/slow still for my card
<craiger> ok, so i stand a good chance with my nvidia workstation
<craiger> i'll give kubuntu 16.04 a try, upgrade to plasma5.6.5
<pedahzur> soee: So, silly question. I installed plasma-pa, but there is not binary (e.g. /usr/bin/<something>) like there was with kmix. How do I get it into my task bar?
<soee> it should show up in systray
<pedahzur> soee: It didn't...do I need to log out and log back in?
<soee> probably
<pedahzur> soee: OK, logged out, logged back in. So, volume control is in the sys tray. But when I have an application active (like Skype) it still doesn't give me the option to direct certain output to certain devices, nor does it allow me to select the recording device for, say, Skype Input. Wow...major functionality regression.
<soee> pedahzur: this functionality landed in Plasma 5.7 that is not yet available in Kubuntu
<pedahzur> So, apparently have to use pavucontrol for now....sigh.
<soee> :)
<pedahzur> Wonder why the plasma-pa doesn't have a menu option for opening that... :)
<craiger> personally, i prefer pavucontrol
<pedahzur> craiger: Yeah, it's nicer...but it doesn't have a systray icon. :)
<craiger> lol - agreed
<soee> well plasma-pa have all i need in Plasma 5.8 http://i.imgur.com/qkRsmq3.jpg :)
<soee> well this: http://i.imgur.com/lDzsgGI.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wow soee. super wide ;)
<soee> well can't imagine using smaller screen :)
<john_s> euhm, I connected a HDMI display and then selected "Unify Displays" and at that point it quickly got to the point that I had no image anymore on whatever screen and I had to remove .local to get any image back.
<john_s> I wonder what actual setting to delete to get a normal screen back.
<john_s> instead of losing my entire .local
<rattking> john_s: .local/share/kscreen
<john_s> thanks, this time (randomly?) the HDMI became the secondary screen.
<john_s> oh my god, xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary --mode 1440x900 --output HDMI-1 --same-as DVI-I-1 --mode 1360x768 --scale-from 1440x900, it's just not very sharp
<john_s> xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary --mode 1440x900 --output HDMI-1 --same-as DVI-I-1 --mode 1920x1080 --scale-from 1440x900 slightly better but still weirdly scaled of course... how to do this....
<chris__> hello
#kubuntu 2016-10-07
<eeytan> Hi. I have a strange font issue. It seems to only happen with proprietary software (like Perforce or Android studio.) Some fonts render as extremely tall with no spaces or very tall and not render. There's an example here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/834024/some-forms-render-wrong-probably-due-to-font-problem
<Guest89803> HHH
<Guest89803> HHH
<Guest89803> HHH
<Guest89803> HHH
<Not_a_Robot_> Somebody help me please. I selected in energy options to not lock the computer... And it gets locked every X minutes. How can I disable that, please? :/
<momoe> I'm trying to get through Kubuntu Podcast #16 but their audio settings are so bad it's painful to listen to
<valorie> Not_a_Robot_: alt+f2 and type lock
<valorie> you'll see a few possibilities
<Not_a_Robot_> valorie: thank you my saviour!
<valorie> momoe: there was one that was really bad for me too
<valorie> Not_a_Robot_: that's krunner!
<valorie> it saves me all the time
<valorie> :-)
<momoe> I really want to point ChrisLAS at them to see if he can give them a few tips. He runs a really professional rig on the Linux Action Show, and helped do the KDE Plasma 5.8 promotional video this past week.
<momoe> At the very least help them all fix those audio settings.
<valorie> momoe: please join #kubuntu-podcast if you want to help
<valorie> and I believe that they have met with Chris
<valorie> they are trying to improve every broadcast
<valorie> and sometimes they go back and fix previous eps
<momoe> Yeah, their audio was completely cut on a previous stream, for one of the hosts, they fixed in a later YT video
<Smurphy> Talking about plasma 5.8 - will there be a release for KUbuntu 16.04 soon??? :}
<acheronuk> Smurphy: once we can get 5.8 into the new dev release (17.04) then we can look at backporting to 16.04 etc. so not 'soon' as in imminently about to land, but I would hope not a huge long wait either. KDE devs seem keen to help get it into 16.04 LTS, which is a big bonus
<Smurphy> :} Coo. Thx.,
<Smurphy> Cool :} Sorry - Coffee not really making effect yet ...
<Smurphy> :D
<acheronuk> here neither. had to correct about 4 typos in that before hitting enter :P
<Smurphy> lol :D
<momoe> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/10/fcc-proposes-broadband-privacy-rules-despite-opposition-from-isps/
<momoe> oops wrong chat sry
<marcelo_> asdf
<momoe> fdsa
<momoe> So Kubuntu 16.10LTS is comming out this month, is there a set date?
<hateball> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> momoe: I think 13th
<momoe> *nods* I was guessing it would be mid-month. Ty @hateball
<madeti>  I'm using kubuntu 16.04, how can I install plasma 5.8 LTS ?
<hateball> madeti: wait for 16.10
<momoe> ^ yes
<madeti> :/, I don't want to leave 16.04
<momoe> I've tried using the backports ppa, and I don't reccomend it unless you really know what you're doing
<hateball> I dont think it is yet known/decided if 5.8 will get backported
<madeti> won't it be made available in backports ppa?
<hateball> due to Qt needing backporting
<hateball> and that might break main ubuntu stuff
<madeti> thats a shame :(
<hateball> the price of progress!
<Smurphy> well, 16.10 will come out this month, so we'll see what that makes.
<madeti> a heavy price indeed!
<madeti> :P
<chcknrub> Romans 14:17-19
<chcknrub> 17 For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking, but of righteousness, peace and joy in the Holy Spirit, 18 because anyone who serves Christ in this way is pleasing to God and receives human approval. 19 Let us therefore make every effort to do what leads to peace and to mutual edification.
<sunrise> wewe
<sunrise> #rubuntu
<sunrise> we
<Smurphy> chcknrub: Well - my God has a hammer, your's was nailed to a cross. Start thinking ...
<hateball> is media frame plasmoid broken for anyone else but me? I cant add any paths to it
<hateball> be it folder or file
<Smurphy> Barely using plasmoids.
<hateball> I wanted to have a plasmoid to present an amusing image daily instead of doing: i=$(curl -s http://inspirobot.me/api?generate=true); xdg-open $i
<hateball> so wanted to wget that instead and present it on the desktop :)
<Smurphy> Ah. Can't tell. Sorry.
<chcknrub> wup?
<chcknrub> now at office
<chcknrub> i'm using kubuntu at work, stuck with lts only,
<Smurphy> chcknrub: You have ubuntu at work? Which company u work for?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Smurphy> Hia BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Smurphy
<chcknrub> secret, can't tell
<Smurphy> chcknrub: Heh. You liar ;)
<chcknrub> we are using linux for our products, so mostly everyone using linux, i  think 1000 to 2000 employees
 * Smurphy is using KUbuntu too at his company. Most people use Windows there, devels and Field-People mac's, and 2 or 3 guys dumped Windows in favor of Linux, with no support from GIS for whatever happens.
<Smurphy> Needless to say that the Linux guys are always the ones online ;)
<BluesKaj> some have to hide linux from their bosses,
<chcknrub> yup, i don't know how to use windows 10, i don't boot into it, updates wasting too much time
<chcknrub> linux for products, we have to study it... whole system, from kernel to userspace, but i'm average user
<Smurphy> It was actually pretty simple for me. You want me to work for your company? I want too, under the condition that I have Homeoffice, and that I am allowed to use the OS of my choice. I want both these conditions written into my employment contract.
<Smurphy> I'm now almost 11 years at that company :)
<chcknrub> and have to study x86 and arm too....  i still have to read on arm system
<chcknrub> linux is way to go... windows is too close source, nothing to study
<Smurphy> ack.
<user|98337> heyyy
<user|98337> how do i connect printer
<user|98337> ?
<chcknrub> try google
<chcknrub> ur priinter modelll number
<eeytan> Hi. I have a strange font issue. It seems to only happen with proprietary software (like Perforce or Android studio.) Some fonts render as extremely tall with no spaces or very tall and not render. There's an example here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/834024/some-forms-render-wrong-probably-due-to-font-problem
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> How can I check Who is locking the /var/lib/dpkg/lock so I can run apt-get?
<soee_> its system, root
<soee_> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<genii> Usually unattended updates
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> It's a clean instalación and the display freezes with artifacts, so my first thing is to update packages
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> But it have been running for like 10 mins, usually doesnt take that long
<admini_> salam
<admini_> az iran kasi hast?
<Trebacz> My mouse does not respond to any changes in "pointer acceleration" or "mouse wheel scrolls by" both are set at ma 20x and 12 lines and motion is still the same. Touchpad changes work great. What am I missing?.
<Trebacz> In kubuntu 16.04 what system controls mouse pointer? Is it evdev or xorg?
<duno> Nějakej čech ?
<duno> Strč prst skrs prd
<duno> vyhul mi prdel ty píčo
<ChetManly> someone please test a page with desktop effect enabled on 16.04 for me please?
<ChetManly> http://freesco.sourceforge.net/
<ChetManly> do the falling floppies get distorted?
<ChetManly> are desktop effect still a thing in 16.04?
 * ChetManly knocks on #kubuntu door, hears dog barking....suspects foul play
<ChetManly> hello
<valorie> ChetManly: there was no distortion for me
<valorie> keep in mind that freenode is rebooting all their servers today, so there is quite a bit of turbulence
<ChetManly> valorie: what?
<valorie> [14:41] <ChetManly> do the falling floppies get distorted?
<valorie> not for me
<genii> Falling floppies?
<acheronuk> yep
<ssksjdkej> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<ssksjdkej> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<ssksjdkej> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<ssksjdkej> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<ssksjdkej> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<ChetManly> valorie: multi monitor?
<valorie> no, I just have a laptop
<jem-> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<jem-> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<jem-> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<jem-> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
<jem-> alllñlvaaaaaroooooo mooooooooliiiiiiinaaaaaa
#kubuntu 2016-10-08
<Not_a_Robot_> Hey bros
<Not_a_Robot_> When you  set volume up or down
<Not_a_Robot_> the animation that appears, it is possible to modify it or disable it?
<Guest70991> nick Bahun
<horace> hi guys
<horace> I'm having some trouble to set full hd resolution to my external monitor, could somebody help me ?
<horace> I've already tried everything explained here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<horace> but with no success
<horace> For info, i'm on a laptop with a nvidia Quadro 1000M graphic card, my lcd resolution is 1920x1080
<horace> and i have an external monitor that can do full hd, but the highest resolution available is 1360x760
<horace> the external monitor is connected through VGA
<horace> sorry for quitting, i had to reboot
<horace> i tried an hdmi connection and full hd resolution is working
<horace> any idea why VGA connection can't do full hd ?
<GuKKDevel_> sent a kill cmd to vlc but vlc still remains running
<ForgeAus> Windows now has Services for Linux (replacing its former Services for Unix/Subsystem for Unix-like Applications
<ForgeAus> its essentially an ubuntu-based subsystem in windows ...  (still in beta... )
<ForgeAus> (so interix went ubuntu essentially)
<ForgeAus> but I can't seem to get dbus and kde working on it...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ForgeAus> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> been a while since I've needed to come here
<BluesKaj> ok ForgeAus, what's up?
<ForgeAus> oh testing out WSL (a Windows10 subsystem called Services for Linux )
<ForgeAus> its ubuntu based
<ForgeAus> I'm trying to get KDE running on it lol
<ForgeAus> it is only in beta, so it might not even be possible
<ForgeAus> my actual dual boot partition for kubuntu itself is still functiong fine ...
<BluesKaj> is this linux for windows thing?
<ForgeAus> yes pretty much
<ForgeAus> its different from a virtual machine its more like colinux
<ForgeAus> a cross between a virtual machine and what interix used to be
<BluesKaj> first time anyone has mentioned that here
<ForgeAus> (uses the elegance of making a jail-like directory lock with a mount for the host system)
<ForgeAus> well its only relatively new
<BluesKaj> welll, sounds like you'
<ForgeAus> Interix was running right up until Windows 8.1 then it got deprecated
<ForgeAus> its not like bleeding edge, theres a guy in #windows who just decided 2 days ago to delete his and go back to his native partition lol
<BluesKaj> sounds like you're way beyond my scope already
<ForgeAus> but I only just now got the anniversary update to Win10 and discovered that it was available so I wanted to have some fun with it
<ForgeAus> I'm mostly playing really to be honest..
<ForgeAus> I learn things by doing this though...
<ForgeAus> for example I didn't even know there was something called ksmsession until it wouldn't work for me
<ForgeAus> I reinstalled everything qt I could find
<ForgeAus> but dbus doesn't seem to like me
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if this thing has init/demons in a profile or not... firefox didn't argue with me it started no hassle... I installed fluxbox (because its smaller and simpler) had problems getting into it at first, but its messages helped me fix some stuff up
<ForgeAus> installed wmaker and kde
<ForgeAus> couldn't start wmaker but I was able to get into it when I switched wm's from an already running fluxbox session...
<ForgeAus> it works fairly well but still no kde and I assume no gnome (haven't tried gnome yet but gksu apparently requres dbus working and it doesn't work)
<ForgeAus> I tried reinstalling dbus and qdbus but its still not working
<ForgeAus> ksmsession crashes when I run startkde
<BluesKaj> I don't muck about with windows since I stopped receiving W7 updates back in june ...it's now gone from both desktop and laptop machines
<ForgeAus> fair enough
<ForgeAus> I didn't go through the win8 generation  although my sister had it so I had to help her out a few times
<ForgeAus> I preferred win7 and since 10 was free... I actually payed for win8.1 but never actually installed it
<ForgeAus> I messed with a PCLinuxOS (Mandriva-based) Virtual Machine a few times... but it seems a bit stale now... not sure why exactly
<ForgeAus> but the interesting thing it did have was Trinity Desktop (some kind of KDE3-refresh) ...
<ForgeAus> oh and SfL is trusty still (thats no longer current is it?)
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, yeah I tried the trinity-TDE on the rpi3 and worked quite well in place of ubuntu-mate
<ForgeAus> isn't mate the gnome (refresh) that didn't follow on to go gnomeshell/gnome 3 or whatever version it was up to then...
<ForgeAus> or is that cinamon?
<BluesKaj> trusty is till LTS, it's on my laptop and still receiving updates/upgrades
<ForgeAus> ahh ok that figures then
<ForgeAus> microsoft probably only updates between lts's then lol
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, dunno much about mate ...you could be right
<BluesKaj> mate isn't my cuppa tea anyway
<ForgeAus> nothing that had its roots in gnome (aside from debatably the GIMP itself) is my cup of tea
<ForgeAus> of course there may be some other adopted software that I don't know about... kde in general has lots of gnome alternatives ...
<BluesKaj> hate to be so negative, but I'm not a gnome fan  :-)
<ForgeAus> me either
<ForgeAus> I could also never figure out what the heck was going on in enlightment, it seemed overly complicated or maybe I just didn't know where to look or what I was looking at/for
<ForgeAus> oh I just found out... Cinnamon is built on newer technologies like Gnome 3 but with Gnome 2 look/familiarity/etc... so it might look like Mate (which is a fork of Gnome 2 - that doesn't add anything or if it does very little, kinda like how trinity is kde3 so Mate is kinda Gnomes Trinity equivalent)  and Cinnamon is made from the Linux Mint people specifically...
<ForgeAus> oh and RazorQt got blended with LXDE somehow? seems like they have an lxqt now...
<ForgeAus> I'd also love to mess with CDE (Common Desktop Environment ??? Ubuntu has another cde package but its something different)
<ForgeAus> its all opensource now, and even if it is oldskool its oldskool that I never got to mess with back then... so it probably fills in some gaps for me... its pretty much motif stuff right?...
<ForgeAus> is there any central source to search for PPA's?
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, launchpad
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> does kubuntu 16.10 contain 5.8?
<paranoidabhi> kde 5.8?
<paranoidabhi> I guess it contains 5.7?
<mparillo> Plasma 5.7.5 just landed.
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi: sadly, the release of plasma 5.8 was just too close to the 16.10 release date to have any chance of it going in
<paranoidabhi> acheronuk, thanks!
<ilhami> hey!
<ilhami> why do you not run on KDE 5.8 yet?
<ugurkoltuk> Hi, I can't seem to disable bluetooth on boot on kubuntu 16.04.1. I added "rfkill block bluetooth" to /etc/rc.local, and did "sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service" but bluetooth is still on and powered on boot.
<ugurkoltuk> Any ideas?
<paranoidabhi> the multi-monitor support sucks at the present kde in kubuntu 16.04. Hoping kde 5.8 comes soon to kubuntu 16.04
<Smurphy> paranoidabhi: Works will, with latest available plasma through backports.
<paranoidabhi> Smurphy, unsure if they will rollout 5.7 first or 5.8 and when ?
<Smurphy> Guess they'll go to 5.8 straight. And not for 16.04 -> they'll do it in 16.10 - as qt needs to be upgraded too.
<wacko> any kde neon users?
<Distr0> what do you need to know ?
<wacko> just did a fresh install
<wacko> any tips?
<wacko> in kde neon i am unable to remove gmail apps
<wacko> why is this?
<Guest50895> anybody good at setting up wireless printing ?
<Guest50895> i have an epson
<Guest50895> not having much luck here
<DarinMiller> beavis: Is your wireless printer connected to your router? If not, you will probably need to hardwire your printer into your network, type in the printers address in a browser address bar, and proceed with wireless setup.
<beavis> ok
<beavis> thanks
<beavis> https://s10.postimg.org/ktkx0jjg9/Screenshot_2016_10_08_16_11_46.png
<beavis> what do i do?
<DarinMiller> beavis: Not sure, try clicking on the DNS/Proxy setup or the Google cloud print...
<beavis> hmm
#kubuntu 2016-10-09
<claycorn> hello all
<claycorn> kde 5 a joke?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Plasma 5?
<claycorn> i mrunning kde 4
<claycorn> ans its very good
<claycorn> and
<claycorn> >
<user|62514> Why "Desktop Settings" window is not placed in "System Settings" isn't that the most intuitive place?
<user|62514> Are there any one can answer this please?
<user|62514> .
<user|62514> .
<user|62514> .
<user|62514> Am I alone?
<user|62514> :D
<claydoh> shouldn't desktop settings be......on the desktop?
<oem> !list
<ubottu> oem: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<acheronuk> claydoh: well, yes. logical place to find desktop settings is in the desktop action menu. you can argue the settings such as wallpaper, layout type should also show in the desktop KCM in systemsettings though, or in their own one
<user|78991> hello
<user|78991> doeas anyone know how we can make a bootable kubuntu usb?
<fml> what?
<neo__> buongiorno
<mparillo> If you write the ISO to the USB using dd, it is always bootable for me.
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<ilhami> hi
<SgtStroopwafel> hi
<user|16301> hey there
<user|16301> i need to know if my downloaded iso is genuine
<user|16301> anyone there
<Dragnslcr> user|16301- you should verify the checksum
<Dragnslcr> http://www.kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads has the sha256 sums
<user|16301> many thanks
<user|16301> was this only to check if i downloaded it completely or checking its authenticity
<Dragnslcr> It checks that your iso is an accurate copy
<Dragnslcr> If you're looking for a PGP signature, I think they only create one for the checksums file
<Dragnslcr> You can find all of the files at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<user|16301> im a beginner using kubuntu
<user|16301> my current os is win 7
<Dragnslcr> Unless you're really paranoid, I wouldn't worry about PGP signatures
<Smurphy> But you should worry about these. They confirm that the package came from a known source!
<user|16301> no im not
<user|16301> i follow the instruction on how to install kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> From what I can tell, Windows has a built-in program called CertUtil that can do the sha256 checksum of a file
<user|16301> and it is said that i have to checked it first
<Dragnslcr> You should use that to check that the download didn't get corrupted
<Smurphy> The package managers on the linux Distributions have that feature built-in. In conjunction with the package signature, you can be sure they come from a trusted location.
<user|16301> i downloaded it in here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/kubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<evilcode> good evning for all
<Dragnslcr> user|16301- probably better off using a 16.04.1 image, since it will have more recent updates. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<Dragnslcr> And you almost definitely want the amd64 version
<user|16301> thanks Dragnslcr
<user|16301> Dragnslcr
<user|16301> Dragnslcr
<user|16301> Dragnslcr
<user|16301> Dragnslcr
<user|16301> Dragnslcr
<CRogers> Hello everyone. :)
<CRogers> I noticed the Kubuntu logo has changed.
<CRogers> The one currently used seems to have some geometrical problems.
<CRogers> I've taken some time to reconstruct it so that it looks cleaner when large.
<CRogers> Would anyone like a copy of it?
<CRogers> It's vector svg format done in inkscape.
<soee_> CRogers: join #kubuntu-devel and ask there
<CRogers> Ah, good point.
<CRogers> thanks.
<rodolfojcj> CRogers: give a link to see your improvements
<CRogers> Sure. It's here: http://whitecatgraphics.com/opendesignstudio/free_graphics/kubuntu/kubuntu_gear_logo_fix.svg
<CRogers> From a distance, it's indistinguishable from the one currently used.
<CRogers> However, when zoomed, here's a comparison:
<rodolfojcj> I'm comparing it with https://share.kde.org/index.php/s/SIWf0sCpDIpQt1K/download?path=%2F&files=Kubuntu_logo.svg
<CRogers> http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg13t01.htm
<CRogers> Yea, zoom in to see the difference.
<CRogers> (browser zoon)
<CRogers> (ctrl+mousewheel)
<rodolfojcj> I'm seeing. I'm not sure if the original logo has problems or if it has "features", but the original one has some curvy segments, while your proposal has straight segments
<CRogers> Yes. This kind of distortion is usually the result of vector-tracing a low-res copy of a raster version of the logo.
<rodolfojcj> I mean, I'm not sure if the original logo has those cury segments by design, or if quite contrary, that is some kind of bug
<CRogers> From experience, it was probably done with trace-bitmap in Inkscape.
<rodolfojcj> ok
<CRogers> A very useful tool, however it only works well on high-res bitmaps.
<rodolfojcj> by the way, besides Inkscape, what other software tools do you use for your artwork design?
<CRogers> rodolfojcj, Asside from Inkscape, I use Krita, GIMP, Blender, Scribus, Imagemagick (especially mogrify), G'MIC, Atom Editor, GNOME, Viewnior, Natron, Font Forge, Ubuntu... and there's probably more, but that's most of the main ones.
<CRogers> I'm a commercial designer for work, so all these tools are a definite +
<CRogers> Allows me to work as I like, in a customisable environment of my choice, which is currently Linux.
<acheronuk> CRogers: impressive :)
<CRogers> Thanks. :)
<CRogers> I think the open source toolset is the impressive thing, though.
<CRogers> I envy the kids nowadays who will grow up with free tools like Blender, GIMP, Inkscape, etc.
<CRogers> I started out with ascii art. lol
<CRogers> Which is about all my first computer could handle.
<rodolfojcj> CRogers: very informative, thanks!
<rodolfojcj> some months ago I saw a video about Krita and it seemed to me as a powerful tool. I have not used it, though
<CRogers> Sure. :)
<CRogers> And yes, Krita is astoundingly powerful.
<CRogers> In some respects more than GIMP.
<CRogers> They already have HDR painting, for example.
<CRogers> The latest version has a colorspace browser.
<CRogers> = better than *anything* else out threre that I've seen.
<rodolfojcj> is Krita more comarable with Gimp or with Inkscape?
<rodolfojcj> * comparable
<CRogers> GIMP, currently, though it has more vector support than GIMP does.
<CRogers> GIMP is still my go-to program for photo work.
<CRogers> However, when I'm drawing, or making tiling backgrounds, Krita is the way to go.
<CRogers> They just added animation capabilities to it too.
<rodolfojcj> ok
<CRogers> https://krita.org/en/krita-3-0-release-notes/
<rodolfojcj> do you use some kind of drawing tablet?
<CRogers> My laptop is a Lenovo X220 T
<CRogers> it's a tablet hybrid.
<rodolfojcj> if I remember, wacom is a famous brand for the drawing devices I'm thinking about
<CRogers> Has a wacom tablet built into the screen.
<rodolfojcj> ummm
<rodolfojcj> interesting
<CRogers> So does my phone. :)
<CRogers> Samsung Note 4
<CRogers> in fact, you can use the same pen.
<rodolfojcj> didn't know about that in phones!
<CRogers> Only Samsung so far.
<CRogers> Actually, having the capability on my phone got me back into drawing.
<CRogers> and digital painting.
 * CRogers digs for a copy of the latest.
<rodolfojcj> and what about the support and usability of wacom devices in Linux/Ubuntu ?
<rodolfojcj> and Kubuntu?
<CRogers> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajm5qy4tuo9zr3o/shelley_5x7_300dpi.png?dl=0
<CRogers> That's the last thing I drew entirely on my phone.
<CRogers> rodolfojcj, all 'buntus I've seen support it out of the box.
<CRogers> no drivers to install.
<rodolfojcj> ok
<CRogers> Touch screen works well too.
<CRogers> multitouch even.
<rodolfojcj> did you draw that dog's portrait by hand?
<CRogers> Yep. In an application called cloverpaint on Android Linux.
<rodolfojcj> amazing!
<rodolfojcj> how long did it take to finish it? From start to finish, I mean
<CRogers> Not sure. I did it in small 15-30 minute intervals while in transit to and from work.
<CRogers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBQJaAYyogQ
<CRogers> this is a few years old, but it's a good example of cloverpaint.
<CRogers> Did that one on a Note 2
<rodolfojcj> ok. Didn't know about cloverpaint
<CRogers> I'd estimate it took about 20 ish hours. It's mostly from memory.
<rodolfojcj> ok
<CRogers> It's my mother's dog. Memorial picture.
<CRogers> She never took any pictures of her. :P
<rodolfojcj> it resembles a real photo
<CRogers> Thanks.
<rodolfojcj> it's lunch time for me. Thanks CRogers for sharing your tips and blessings for your gifts and skills
<CRogers> rodolfojcj, happy to share. Have a good lunch.
<rodolfojcj> thanks!
<CRogers> :)
<r4m80> hi
#kubuntu 2017-10-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<ripper17> acheronuk: don't worry, whenever you find the time will be great
<chotu> how to reset all settings change to defaults
<sethdusek> hey guys im coming here out of pure rage
<sethdusek> I keep telling KDE to change my language setting from arabic to english but it keeps giving me arabic even after reboots
<sethdusek> the date and lockscreen are both in arabic & it's pissing me off since I've literally told KDE 15 times that I want english
<bufalo73> hello
<user|32139> Hello, I am buying a laptop
<user|32139> intel® dual band wireless-ac 8265 2x2 ac, IS compitable with 16.04 Kubuntu
<user|32139> and also nVIDIA® GeForce® GTX1050 Ti 128-Bit DX12?
<user|32139> Hello, could you help me about my question? intel® dual band wireless-ac 8265 2x2 ac and GeForce® GTX1050 Ti 128-Bit DX12, are compitable with 16.04 Kubuntu?
<bufalo73> I ask because there is no activity on konqueror's code since 2016-11-05
<bufalo73> sorry, wrong channel :-)
<user|32139> Hello, could you help me about my question? intel® dual band wireless-ac 8265 2x2 ac and GeForce® GTX1050 Ti 128-Bit DX12, are compitable with 16.04 Kubuntu?
<hateball> user|32139: should be, yes
<hateball> Intel chipsets are generally well supported, but you may need to use the latest !hwe for a later kernel
<hateball> user|32139: and for the GPU, you will want to use the binary blob once you get it installed
<viewer|17436> Noveau sucks with GTX 1050, must use the proprietary, but not a problem in ubuntu
<borgrel> how do i disable background apt upgrades?? sudo apt upgrade keeps failing because of ping timeout and then i cant restart anymore because apt is locked
<borgrel> getting very irritating
<hateball> user|32139: and most likely you will need to boot using !nomodeset
<user|32139> hateball: Thankyou.
<hateball> user|32139: I'd like if you asked questions here and not as pm :)
<user|32139> Ok.
<user|32139> Maybe it's simple but I'll buy a laptop with huge amount(for me)
<user|32139> so i'm asking again :)
<user|32139> 4.6 Kernel update is difficult for kubuntu 16.04?
<user|32139> I have found that wifi driver is for 4.6+
<hateball> user|32139: no, that's what I said about !hwe
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> You simply install that and you will be on kernel 4.10
<hateball> It does require that you have an internet connection using ethernet first tho
<user|32139> there is no doubt then, Ok..
<user|32139> I use ethernet, simply update then its okay.
<hateball> and like I said, you will likely boot to a black screen unless you use the "nomodeset" kernel parameter
<hateball> user|32139: Well not simply update, read the instruction on the link above
<hateball> but it's not more difficult than "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04"
<user|32139> I will search "nomodeset"
<user|32139> I will install kernal with nomodeset?
<user|32139> kernel.
<user|32139> Then i will install graphic driver
<hateball> !nomodeset | user|32139
<ubottu> user|32139: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> When you boot the installation media you need to press... F6 I think, to edit the grub bootline, and add nomodeset
<hateball> And then install, and then most likely need to use nomodeset again until you install closed source nvidia driver
<user|32139> Are we talking about kernel update or directly kubuntu 16.04 install?
<hateball> user|32139: That is when you install
<user|32139> I see. I don't want to use your time much. I think I can handle problems with this portal. I'll buy laptop tomorrow, on wed. probably I will ask more :)
<user|32139> hateball: Thank you very much.
<hateball> user|32139: Easiest is to just try and boot, if it works that's great
<hateball> But for the wifi you will have to install the HWE after first install at any rate
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<borgrel> why would apt update say no space left on device, when root has 90GB free??
<TomyLobo> borgrel how about /boot?
<borgrel> why would apt update say no space left on device, when root has 90GB free??
<MrColeman> Hello all, new to the channel, just got Kubuntu installed and learning about the software, i love it thus far
<howitzer> Welcome :)
<MrColeman> thanks!
<user|45831> Hi I'm a total noob
<user|45831> I'm getting hard locks on my xps 9560 and I'm wondering how I can diagnose
<user|45831> I see some errors in dmesg
<user|45831> but I'm not really sure what to look for in their
<user|45831> but I'm not really sure what to look for in there
<croz> Anyone have a Twitter client they can recommend that can handle multiple accounts?
<clivejo> is there any way to adjust the scrolling wheel behaviour in Dolphin?
<clivejo> I have it set to scroll three lines with every click, but this is too fast in dolphin :/
<santa_> I don't think you can set that for each application
<clivejo> that's a shame :(
#kubuntu 2017-10-03
<lordievader> Good morning
<cfaulk43> Good morning all you nice people! I wonder if you could help me; I'm trying to move away from 16.04.3 LTS to the latest version of Kubuntu, Zesty Zapus (17.04).  I can't get do-release-upgrade to pick anything up.
<cfaulk43> I've tried a couple things on the net, do-release-upgrade -d to take it out of supported mode into devel, etc, but nothing's working.  If I do that, I get a traceback from python and something about it only being available from the "Latest supported relese">
<cfaulk43> *release
<cfaulk43> afk - brb
<lordievader> cfaulk43: You need to configure the updater to allow upgrading to non LTS releases.
<lordievader> That way you can upgrade to 16.10 -> 17.04
<cfaulk43> Ok, can you explain to me how I do that please, lordievader?
<cfaulk43> I'm in and out at the moment as i'm doing laundry, but I'm watching to catch any messages
<BlackKatMike> Hi everyone! Got two 16.04 installations (one on a physical machine, one one a VMs) with the Kubuntu Backports PPA enaled (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial main). After upgrading to Firefox 56, Flash plugin doesn't work anymore.
<BlackKatMike> The checkbox in FF plugins configuration that disables Flash for certain domains seems uneffective.
<lordievader> cfaulk43: i forgot, to be honest. But some googling will likely point you to documentation.
<BlackKatMike> Is anyone experiencing the same problem?
<hateball> lemme see, I am apparently on 55 still
<BlackKatMike> Hateball: on the VM I still had 55. I tested Flash with that before upgrading and it worked, indeed.
<BlackKatMike> But of course not anymore after upgrading to 56
<hateball> just letting dpkg work its magic here...
<hateball> come on little computer
<cfaulk43> ok lordievader - thanks for the help, at least I have a rough idea of what I'm doing :)
<hateball> BlackKatMike: hmmm, seems to work for me...
<hateball> or maybe not
<cfaulk43> Found it, lordievader - you have to update the line Prompt=lts to Promt=normal  in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cfaulk43> *Prompt=normal
<hateball> BlackKatMike: I wonder if that's because it's a rather old flash (v25) in 16.04 package
<BlackKatMike> hateball: if you go to http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/about/ you should briefly see a bouncing cube animation made in Flash on top of the page (it swaps fith a fixed image ad after a few seconds). On the side of the text (above the table with Flash versions per platform) you should see a frame with the installed flash version.
<hateball> yep
<hateball> and I see I cant :p
<hateball> It works in chromium with pepperflash, so lets see if a manual install in firefox will work
<BlackKatMike> hateball: I have flash 27.0.0.130. It gets correctly listed in FF's plugin list.
<hateball> oh!
<hateball> I had 25 see, the adobe-flashplugin package wouldnt fetch anything newer
<BlackKatMike> I used the flashplugin-installer package actually
<BlackKatMike> It's the package that installs just a stub downloader script, then upon configuring runs it and downloads the actual Flash plugin (tar.gzipped maybe?) from Canonical's server.
<hateball> yes
<hateball> the adobe-flashplugin is supposed to do the same, but for chromium (pepperflash) as well
<hateball> so you dont need two packages
<hateball> anyhow, I tried some random flash game and it freezes firefox
<hateball> same thing works just fine in chromium
<hateball> soooooooo some sort of firefox regression then
<BlackKatMike> Hmmm... I read that with FF56 Mozilla deprecated ALSA and supports Pulseaudio only. Don't know if that's a contributing factor, though.
<hateball> I do have pulseaudio, but maybe libflashplayer.so speaks directly to ALSA or something
<hateball> BlackKatMike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1720908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720908 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox cannot load Flash because of libxul broken dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BlackKatMike> ubottu: thank you very much, will follow that bug!
<ubottu> BlackKatMike: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlackKatMike> LOL talked to a bot :). Anyway, thank you hateball. Will follow that bug!
<BlackKatMike> hateball: damn now I realized that the bot talked because of the link you posted! I'm doing too many things at once :)
<BlackKatMike> Thank you again, bye!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<wojb> hello
<wojb> is here anybody who likes help others kubuntu users? ;)
<EvilClown> sure
<EvilClown> I can try
<BluesKaj> wojb, just tell us your issue and we'll try to help you
<wojb> Great!
<wojb> I am on ubuntu 16.04 now
<wojb> and I want to use  Mouse Gesture Actions (I've been doing it on 14.04) but There is no "Mouse Gesture Action" option on the context menu on my system
<wojb> I have enabled Guestures in Input actions Dameon
<wojb> So the first question id is it the right place to ask the question? :)
<wojb> and if yes, what may be the reason of it
<lordievader> Are mousegestures supported under Plasma 5?
<wojb> It is a question to  me?
<lordievader> Thought support was thrown out.
<lordievader> Yes, and in general.
<lordievader> Oh, I see you enabled it somewhere, guess my info is wrong ;)
<wojb> yes :)
<wojb> And I see that there is some Konqueror Gestures defined in Custom Shortcuts  menu
<hateball> wojb: if you enabled mouse actions *now*, did you restart your session to make sure the daemon is running?
<wojb> I restarted my machine - yes
<wojb> I must go now - anyway thank you for answers.
<wojb> bye
<BluesKaj> mouse gestures...never bothered with that
<ForceRecon_> gooda mornin
<BluesKaj> "Morning ForceRecon_
<viewer|66161> In kubuntu OS i'm unable to connect to WiFi. Could u pls help me
<johnpgarry> whois shameer
<BluesKaj> john51, run /whois in the server textbox
<BluesKaj> oops
<johnpgarry> whois shameer
<johnpgarry> whois john
<BluesKaj> johnpgarry,, run /whois in the server textbox
<sintre> well hello all if anybody is around
<BluesKaj> sintre, yup, how can we help you?
<sintre> seems a got of an audioproblem
<sintre> with this new system er year old one
<sintre> no sound from laptop speakers 'internal'
<sintre> booted win10 and they work
<sintre> so craching my head
<sintre> scratching
<sintre> everything is up to date
<sintre> but using ts
<BluesKaj> sintre, open  lasmixer in the konsole, scroll lrft to the automue ctl, use the down arrow to disable it
<BluesKaj> alasmixer
<BluesKaj> oops alsamixer
<BluesKaj> my kb skills are worse than usual today
<BluesKaj> sintre, scroll left to the automute ctl and use the down arrow key to disable it
<BluesKaj> sorry agian , scroll right, not left
<BluesKaj> ...bbiab ...need some fresh air
<sintre> https://imgur.com/a/p37zY
<sintre> so what do i disable again?
<sintre> well tried every setting no go there atm
<sintre> ok wierd settig change fixed it
<sintre> https://imgur.com/a/6bBJX
<sintre> changed the output to hmdi stero instead of surround which it auto defaulted too
<sintre> output profile i should say
<sintre> good use of an hour lol
<sintre> ok not a full fix
<sintre> shut down a audio /video playing window hen try to restart mute again
<sintre> i just got to that audio configuraion page and choose any other profile and i get sound
<sintre> anyways i'll toy with it later
<sintre> have a good day all
<reinaldo> Is there a way to send a "persistent" systray notification? I'm using "notify-send -t 0"(never expires) but isn't working as the notification disappear after 10 minutes. I'm using kubuntu 16.04 kde plasma 5.8.7
#kubuntu 2017-10-04
<acer> nbv
<sparky8251> anyone here use Kates snippets a lot? trying to script adding the numbers on some lines together but cant find ANY recent docs on it. most recent i can find is for like v4.5 and it seems to be on v17 according to help now
<hyper_ch> hi there, having a huge problem.... after loging in, I see the desktop for a second, then screen turns black.... then I see desktop again for a second, then screen turns black and stays black... I can still see the mouse cursor.... I did move the user home folder to /user/xxx-backup and created new empty user home folder, still same behaviour
<hateball> hyper_ch: new install, has it worked before, etc?
<hyper_ch> hateball: it worked before
<hyper_ch> needed force poweroff to do yesterday because it was unresponsive
<hyper_ch> hateball: created a new user, same behaviour
<hyper_ch> hateball: same behaviour even with new user.... interestingly,  Alt-F2 for the search still works.... but it's black background and nothing else seems to be working
<hateball> hyper_ch: right, and this happened since an update or what?
<hyper_ch> hateball: no, had to force poweroff yesterday
<hyper_ch> because notebook was not responsive
<hateball> hyper_ch: anything in ~/.xsession-errors of interest?
<hyper_ch> hateball: https://paste.simplylinux.ch/view/raw/47fb63cb
<hyper_ch> that was the new created user
<hyper_ch> a problem with plasmashell?
<hyper_ch> hateball: any idea?
<hateball> hyper_ch: sorry beyond my scope of knowledge
<hyper_ch> yeah :(
<hateball> hyper_ch: suppose if you had to poweroff the machine in a poor state, liveboot it and run fsck?
<hyper_ch> maybe time to use zfs and make regular snapshots
<hyper_ch> hateball: so, got it to work again... first I did upgrade to 17.10 because I assumed some package file might have been damaged for some reason.... still, same behaviour... then I found to remove libqtcore4 which helped some users.... did that also... still no luck... then I read cups could be the culprit, purged and reinstalled... still the same... then I thought I grabe a 17.10 kubuntu iso, install it in a vm, generate a list of isntalled
<hyper_ch> packages and and use that package list to do another apt-get install .... now it works again... few packages were missing :)
<hateball> hyper_ch: weird
<hyper_ch> hateball: https://github.com/sjau/bash-stuff/blob/master/apt-package-list  used that to get list of installed packaged in new kubuntu install in vm
<John85> lo
<hateball> hello
<IrcsomeBot> sandyhappy was added by: sandyhappy
<John85> sorry, think i joined the wrong channel lol
<John85> nope im in the right place
<John85> anyone use KDE wallet?  I downloaded the handbook,  but cant figure it out
<lordievader> John85: Half, only my wifi password is in there.
<John85> I have  created a new wallet in the wallet manager,  and from what the handbook says,  when i log on to a web site,  I should be propted as to weather i want to save log in details,  but it dont
<lordievader> What browser, and does it have support for the Kwallet?
<hateball> by default chromium will save to kwallet
<John85> firefox
<John85> ah ok
<lordievader> Not sure if Firefox has support for it by default.
<hateball> think you had to use a special plugin for firefox
<hateball> plugin/extension
<hateball> and now that mozilla has deprecated npapi... who knows
<John85> ok,  found a plugin :)
<John85> brb..need to restart firefox
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> o/
<John85> that was worrying
<lordievader> ?
<John85> kde wallet wont accept my password for firefox
<John85> chrome works fine though
<hateball> yeah, never tried getting kwallet to work with firefox
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, John85
<John85> hey BluesKaj
<John85> might just migrate to chrome in that case
<lordievader> How are you doing BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> I don't muck about with kwallet, can't be bothered with it ...usually i receive a lecture about security at this point, but I haven't had any probs so far.
<John85> i only really want KDE wallet to store passwords for websites, i dont want to have to enter my password whenever I open up a browser
<BluesKaj> good here lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good
<John85> BluesKaj,  I'm thinking of going back to my old method of storing passwords too,  KDE looks like too much hassle
<hateball> John85: well you can store them in firefox itself and use a master password, as well
<hateball> John85: or just use a sane browser like chromium that works as expected ;p
<BluesKaj> it's not kde so much as the whole wallet system is clunky IMO. John85`
<John85> ye,  i tried reading through the handbook,  but couldnt figure it out, so will probably just leave it
<John85> i do need to change my passwords though
<BluesKaj> chrome works well ...i switched after FF decided they needed pulseaudio for web-audio ... not on my pcs they don't
<John85> im just so used to using firefox,  used it for as long as i can remember
<BluesKaj> me too but chrome quickly became my dwfault due to it's features , like PIA vpn extn and embedded version of flash that works
<John85> if i cant get firefox to work again,  i may have to anyway
<John85> anyone know of any apps available for checking security of passwords?
<hateball> John85: see this https://www.cyberciti.biz/security/linux-password-strength-checker/
<hateball> I use pwgen to generate random passwords
<John85> random passwords are ok if you are storing them,  but i need a memorable yet secure master
<John85> i believe my current one is secure,  but need to be sure,  and its probably time i chnaged it anyway
<hateball> well yes, obviously you would not use kittykat1 as your master password :p
<John85> no,  i googled most used passwords a while ago out of curiosity,  cant believe home many people use things like 12345 or qwerty
<John85> hmmm...cracklib check says my password is "OK",  does not say how OK though lol
<hateball> well either it's good or it's bad
<hateball> either you can crack it easily, or you can't
<John85> ok
<John85> right..i best do some work
<John85> speak soon
<ForceRecon> !IrEaLlYcAnTsTaNdThIsMaChInE06061966
<BluesKaj> ForceRecon, :-)
<ForceRecon> Hey BluesKaj!  I just had to install chrome today to utilize some cryptography class videos in the browser.. Unfortunately Full screen ended up being the video in the middle with a huge white box around it
<BluesKaj> perhaps the video aspect ratio is limiting it's size on full screen. ForceRecon
<BluesKaj> ForceRecon, why use a browser anyway
<BluesKaj> ?
<ForceRecon> sorry for delay
<ForceRecon> the classes are posted online
<ForceRecon> I can see them in YouTube but would rather do the ones from the official site and firefox won't play them
<ForceRecon> http://www.crypto-textbook.com/ == online Course / Videos
<ForceRecon> I just keep going here and use FF.. - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1usFRN4LCMcfIV7UjHNuQg/videos
<ForceRecon> great teacher.. great classes
<BluesKaj> ForceRecon, the youtube video works fullscreen here
<BluesKaj> on chrome
<dougl> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj, how you making out wit vpn stuff?
<BluesKaj> good, i installed a PIA vpn extn on chrome which hides my IP while I surf
<BluesKaj> think Nordvpn has the same xetn
<BluesKaj> extn even
<dougl> BluesKaj, I never under stood the difference between vpn to be incognito or vpn to access remote network.
<BluesKaj> dougl, their IP is substiuted for your actual IP by your vpn tunnel to their server , so thwe server IP shows as yours , not exactly incognito because an actual vpn server IP is shown as yours, but it ends there
<dougl> BluesKaj, do you have a url for an educational read?
 * dougl brb
<dougl> k
<threebar> so, i need help with sound
<threebar> i have a Lenovo laptop, if that's important
<threebar> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<threebar> standard 17.04 install
<threebar> never messed with any sound
<threebar> it just kinda worked
<threebar> only problem: i start the system, it works fine. if i plug in my headphones, the audio switches to them. if i unplug them, it switches back to speakers
<threebar> now, if i plug in the headphones again, no sound. unplugging sends sound to speakers
<threebar> headphones never get sound until i restart
<threebar> I haven't really had to mess with Linux sound stuff since ALSA was new, so I don't know much about PluseAudio or whatever the stuff is today
<BluesKaj> threebar, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled, then add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, oprions snd-hda-intel index=0. That should help solidify your audio output settings
<BluesKaj> correction: options snd-hda-intel index=0
<threebar> ok, doing
<threebar> done
<threebar> should i test now?
<threebar> same behavior
<BluesKaj> logout and back in first
<threebar> okay...
<threebar> brb
<threebar> back
<threebar> 1 sec for me to check
<threebar> negative
<threebar> still broken
<threebar> headphone cable unplugged, speakers work fine. plugged in = no sound
<threebar> alsamixer headphone volume at 100, auto-mute = disabled
<BluesKaj> you might have to reset your pulseaudio settings in system settings>multimedia>hardware
<threebar> checking
<BluesKaj> bbl..errands for 20mins or so
<threebar> nothing working there
<threebar> unplugging headphones makes stuff work there
<kiroma> Hey, I'm eccountering a bug at random that makes Plasmashell use 100% of one thread for no apparent reason.
<kiroma> I'm eccountering it right now, but the system still feels responsive.
<kiroma> It looks like it has a softlocked while() loop somewhere, but I can't trace it down with perf top
<mparillo> kiroma: I have seen that with dynamic wallpapers
<kiroma> Don't have that mparillo
<kiroma> But I have few widget
<kiroma> s
<kiroma> Oh and also mousing over a tab in task bar emits XCB Error
<user|86554> hola
<user|86554> Hello
<user|86554> tengo una duda
<user|86554> ojala puedan ayudarme
<Ab3L> user|86554: this is an English channel
<user|86554> i need help with Kubuntu
<user|86554> ahh
<Ab3L> user|86554: let us know your needs, and if someone that can help is reading, he/she will answer you.
<user|86554> what software i should to use Kubuntu booteable in a a pendrive?
<user|86554> Im in Ubuntu
<kiroma> ‎user|86554: gnome-disks
<kiroma> You can use any software you want, Kubuntu's installation image is just like any other one, but gnome-disks is already avaible and has option to write a disk image.
<v3n0m> Please help me out. I am using kubuntu and I am behind a proxy in my university. The proxy settings of kde are not working.
<v3n0m> I can't even use discover. I have to setup a proxy manually in firefox etc and the apps don't get the proxy itself.
<v3n0m> I just used arch linux before and kde in it and it seemed to work that way in the proxy settings but it does not work in kubuntu. The version of kubuntu is 17.04
<v3n0m> I really love kde and this is annoying me.
<v3n0m> Anyone will help me or should I just leave?
<BluesKaj> v3n0m, do you have the proxy set in system settings>settings>proxy?
<v3n0m> yeah
<v3n0m> I tried everything.
<BluesKaj> which setting in proxy?
<v3n0m> Setting up environment variables and allowing it to auto detect it. And setting up an environment variable myself.
<v3n0m> Use manually.
<BluesKaj> did you logout after each change
<v3n0m> Is what I tired first and then the other.
<v3n0m> Yeah, I rebooted.
<v3n0m> I can make apt work through setting an environment variable but discover ain't working and neither the driver manager.
<v3n0m> I mean it should just work by setting up proxy in the proxy setting just like gnome.
<v3n0m> Why is it having this issue?
<bael-c4> hello
<bael-c4> where am i?
<v3n0m> You are in the matrix talking to the 0s and 1s.
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<BluesKaj> bael-c4,  ^  this where
<v3n0m> BluesKaj please help
<v3n0m> This is getting frustrating.
<bael-c4> thanks, now all is clear :-)
<bael-c4> cheers
<v3n0m> I mean, please there has to be a way.
<BluesKaj> v3n0m, have you tried without the variables, whatever they may be
<v3n0m> Yeah, without it as well.
<v3n0m> I first set up without variables and was hoping it to work.
<v3n0m> I mean, any issue with the proxy settings?
<v3n0m> It didn't work in live evnvironment either while installing kubuntu.
<v3n0m> Please any solution
<BluesKaj> v3n0m, perhaps asking in #kde chat might help, if not there , then try the ##linux chat
<v3n0m> What can be the issue?
<v3n0m> It started working after I selected the option defaults
<v3n0m> don't know what was the problem
<v3n0m> Well yeah seemed like network manager wasn't running by default. All I did was sudo NetworkManager and it started working.
<jamisnemo> If i install kubuntu fresh, what kernel version will it come with?
<jamisnemo> or rather, how do i find that out?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.96.101 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<genii> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.35.35 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<genii> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.12.13 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
 * genii goes back to making another pot of coffee
<jamisnemo> genii, thanks!
<ForceRecon> join #freenode
#kubuntu 2017-10-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<aaaa> hello
<hateball> Hello
<aaaa> how are you?
<aaaa> guys anyone here?
<valorie> aaaa: this is a help channel
<valorie> how can we help?
<aaaa> i have a little problem with my computer
<valorie> not quite specific enough to get answers
<aaaa> to be more concrete with my trash icon
<aaaa> i will give a example
<aaaa> i put on my desktop icon on my trash and when i delete something this icon not getting in red
<valorie> hmmm, did that ever happen?
<valorie> i've not used "desktop" or a trash icon for a long time
<valorie> sorry, heading to bed now
<aaaa> yes in the beginning when i delete something is chanching the color in red
<aaaa> but now icon stay only in blue color
<aaaa> is ok no problem
<aaaa> have a nice dreams
<aaaa> bye bye
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|2019> Hey
<user|2019> Is  anyone Here?
<clivejo> amazes me how people expect an instant reply!
<genii> clivejo: Well, it's a world of instant gratification now. Not like posting a question on a BBS in the old days and getting an answer a week later
<clivejo> I want  instant gratification
#kubuntu 2017-10-06
<magkneetoe> hey
<magkneetoe> before installing package from apt-get should i do -f?
<magkneetoe> or does it install necessary dependancies
<keithzg[m]> magkneetoe: If you're installing a package from apt, it automatically figures out dependencies. You only need stuff like -f when you've installed a .deb file manually and it's missing dependencies.
<magkneetoe> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<magkneetoe> ke
<magkneetoe> keithzg[m]: thanks for that
<keithzg[m]> magkneetoe: no problem :)
<magkneetoe> =]
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest94996> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<anqxyr> on 17.04, I can't enable scripts in ktorrent, despite having krosspython installed. Any advice?
<markc> Are there any Plasma 5.11 PPAs around?
<markc> I've been using http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu artful but 5.11 is due today (6th)
<acheronuk> markc: plasma 5.11 is due out on the 10th
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<acheronuk> Date Release: Tue 2017-10-10
<acheronuk> markc: have done some test builds already, but not public ones. when they get to release on 10th, should have something somewhere, even if just builds for testers to try
<ystein> Hello. I am wondering why most touchpad settings are greyed out in System Settings. Using Kubuntu Artful, latest daily on an Asus laptop. Might this be a known bug or am I ignoring something?
<ystein> No extra drivers for my touchpad are available from the Driver Manager in System Settings. Touchpad is working fine; the only issue is that I can't change the settings from the Settings Manager.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ystein_> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ystein_
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: apologies, I was looking at the Date Tars column and got over excited, I'd love to be a tester so I'll poke around again in 4 or 5 days
<acheronuk> markc: no probs. that (yesterday) is when distro packagers got the first spin of release tarballs to test build. then find any build issue or obvious bugs, so they correct those problems for the actual release
<markc> ‎acheronuk‎: yep, I tested the beta packages and reported back before they went public
<acheronuk> markc: same here, but keeping a bit of a tighter reign on access until I know these are likely to be the final ones
<gsharp_> Windows 10 user(legacy/mbr), wanna install Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> gsharp_, this Kubuntu support , but look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<gsharp_>    guess both Ubuntu and Kubuntu work the same :)
<BluesKaj> not exactly, but close what do you want to install, Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<gsharp_> Ubuntu :)
<gsharp_> Actually have got a downloaded Ubuntu iso file
<BluesKaj> gsharp_, then join the #ubuntu chat for help if needed
<BluesKaj> or refer to the URL I posted above
<gsharp_> Posted my question there....haven't yet responded
<gsharp_> Actually I had tried installing by reading ubuntu forums and watching youtube videos but didn't work out for me :(
<oerheks> i didn't see a question in there > <gsharp_> Ubuntu setup in a windows laptop <gsharp_> mbr partitioned
<gsharp_> oerheks: Yeah
<kiroma> How do you resize widgets?
<mparillo> click and hold.
<kiroma> That moves it
<mparillo> You should see a bar on the side of your widgets after maybe three second.
<mparillo> seconds
<kiroma> O
<kiroma> h
<kiroma> That's not intuitive
<mparillo> I used to prefer the right mouse button way from Plasma 4.
<mparillo> IIRC
<kiroma> I'm on 17.10
<kiroma> Okay, thanks.
<dougiel> morning folds
<dougiel> err folks too
<dougl> what should I google for to fix my icon text on desktop of 17.04 with nvidia drivers?
<kiroma> dougl what's the issue? Is the text corrupted?
<kiroma> It's a fairly known issue that NVidia's properitary drivers don't handle going to sleep too well.
<vrmuppalla> Is omission of kio_gdrive in beta2 intentional or an oversight ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm not sure that kio gdrive has had a release yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> if it has, yes it is an oversight
<vrmuppalla> thanks, Valoriez. Hope to see it in final.
<vrmuppalla> It is included in neon releases, even the LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> well, neon is mostly git-snapshots, but LTS should be released software, so I"ll ask the devels
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Partly oversight, partly as it's not even a source in debian yet, and could not work until we got apps 17.04.x in
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it may be too late to get it into Artful because of the freezes
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but we'll have it for sure soon after release
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> good point, rik
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It can and will go into backports PPA on release day
<vrmuppalla> oh, no ! It worked quite well in neon. Was able to use kde wallet to store the auth tokens and could access multiple accounts.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=gdrive&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have built it. just did not quite get into the main archive
<kiroma> Clicking on left side of my screen voids any mouse input
<kiroma> As if the mouse was getting out of bounds of my screen
<ystein_> Nice to know that kio-gdrive is coming. I was considering switching to Neon or Manjaro just for that feature (google drive).
<BluesKaj> ystein_, seems it's not in the repos for Kubuntu yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it is in staging, which should only be used for testing
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but once it's in debian, it's a shoein for the archives
<acheronuk> yes, the loooooooooooooooooooooong debian freeze for stretch put us behind for several new packages
<BluesKaj> ystein_, but this ppa looks like it'll work https://askubuntu.com/questions/936140/can-kio-gdrive-be-installed-to-kubuntu-or-only-kde-neon
<acheronuk> should be easier to get new sources into the archive now
<acheronuk> but Artful freeze is in place sadly
<ystein_> BluesKaj: Hey, thanks. Will check it out later.
<BluesKaj> ystein_, np
<BluesKaj> think I'll wait since I'm on Artful. 3 weeks or so isn't too long, and I don't use the google drive much anyway
<dougl> kiroma, thanks for the input - s
<Iwaki> Anyone care to explain why this function is in KDE ?
<clivejo> what function?
<Iwaki> The chat
<Iwaki> Is it just for the lolz? or is it functional?
<clivejo> because a lot of development takes place on IRC
<Iwaki> Ok thank you :)
<clivejo> and KDE is great :P
<acheronuk> IRC is old, but it is tested and reliable, so still used by many open source projects
<Iwaki> First time using Kubuntu ;) came from elementaryOS but thought it was too buggy. Not enough to be terrible but enough to be annoyin
<clivejo> the Kool Kids use Telegram
<Iwaki> Feel the menu's are a bit on the busy side
<Iwaki> Ah, I use telegram
<kiroma> IRC is used a lot by developers. If you need to ask a question about a Linux compoment you can bet there is a channel for category of question you want to ask.
<Iwaki> Cool :)
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu have you installed?
<kiroma> KDE applications are usualy like that, they like putting as many features in as possible.
<kiroma> Not that I complain.
<Iwaki> 17.04
<clivejo> Iwaki: what do you use your system for mostly?
<acheronuk> Daniel Foré from elementary was on our podcast a few months back. he'll be sad to hear you left
<acheronuk> but we are glad to have you
<Iwaki> Mostly for browsing, typing up documents. I travel a lot since I have an overseas relationship
<Iwaki> Tried ubuntu for a few weeks but thought it was too bloated with Amazon junk
<clivejo> and unity :P
<Iwaki> Loved tinycore as a daily driver. But it just looks like *#*
<kiroma> Unity isn't too bad IMO, but I enjoy Plasma.
<clivejo> I don't like it at all!
<clivejo> just rubs me the wrong way
<Iwaki> Hmm yes, I get where you're coming from
<Iwaki> Feels like intuitive things are missing in it's GUI
<Iwaki> It just doesn't do what you want it to do
<acheronuk> to much hassle switching apps/desktop/workspaces for me
<acheronuk> KDE panels and taskmanagers just do what I want
<kiroma> Where can I change screenshot daemon?
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you use latte-dock on your own install?
<kiroma> I don't like spectacle too much.
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. it's nice, but a few hacks of the iconsonly taskmanager's qml actually does better for me right now
<Iwaki> Acheronuk: I rarely use more than one desktop or workspace. So didn't have any trouble with that
<dougl> kiroma, Thank you for the info re: Nvidia and artifacts/bad title bars and messy desktop icon labels - I messed around with the drivwes and check option for intel micro code and it seems to have resolved the issue - just thought I give you a 'nod' and thank you for the pointer and share incase anyone else is wondering
<Iwaki> My kubuntu is as stock as it gets atm
<kiroma> No problem, we're here to help.
<dougl> thanks
<acheronuk> fair enough. KDE is flexible enough to cope with most needs :)
<clivejo> I want more!
<Iwaki> anyone know where i can define keyboard shortcuts? I want my terminal to be Ctrl+alt+t
<clivejo> System Settings > Shortcuts
<kiroma> Iwaki: System Settings -> Shortcuts
<kiroma> Custom Shortcuts -> Examples -> Enable: Run Terminal
<clivejo> under Workspace section
<Iwaki> Thanks :)
<kiroma> *Run Konsole
<dougl> Iwaki, did you find where to config that ctl+alt+t I cannot find terminal in the list
<Iwaki> Yes I found it. It's called konsole
<Iwaki> I guess KDE is german :P
<Iwaki> It's a bit messy though. but maybe it's because of my low display resolution
<Iwaki> Type in search "global shortcuts"
<dougl> LOL - I knew it english was a second language to the creators...
<dougl> Iwaki, thank you
<dougl> Hmmm - still cannot find it... I must be blind?
<Iwaki> click the +
<Iwaki> Then it's under system
<Iwaki> Don't praise the day untill it ended :P
<dougl> Praise Jeebus - I would have never found that thank you
<acheronuk> I love KDE, but they do make some stuff hard to find!
<clivejo> and weird names!
<Iwaki> Actually I still prefer elementary. But every bug I get rid of I get 10 new ones
<Iwaki> Also my bluetooth doesn't work
<Iwaki> says adapter isn't found
<dougl> I have always been KDE for main computers - I like the eye candy
<Iwaki> I've been using elementary somewhere since version 0.1
<Iwaki> And ubuntu till 10
<acheronuk> you can make most desktops look 'pretty' with some effort, but with KDE it's the shortest road. plus the default is not bad
<clivejo> pretty decent on resources too
<Iwaki> I added effort in the West-Frysk translations for Elementary. I think I was the only user as well ^
<kiroma> The dark default is cool
<acheronuk> yeah. still quite amazed it now uses about 400MB RAM on new install!
<kiroma> Meanwhile windows consumes 3gb when idle.
<acheronuk> unless you start akonadi
<clivejo> then boom
<Iwaki> Windows is as leak as a basket :P Friend of mine lost his password. Windows tells you it's impossible to reset it. Unless you boot up cmd from a usb and add a new administrator. It kind of made us question the need for a password
<dougl> Yes, Linux makes pretty much anything possible but for people with bad memory (brain) kubuntu os my goto OS
<clivejo> gigabytes gone and disk grinding hell
<Iwaki> No disks grinding here. SSD's only :)
<kiroma> NTFS Purgatory
<dougl> I have dual nvidia (sli) is there anyway I can run to xorg thinys one on each display?
<Iwaki> Wish I could help. never had the luxury of 2 graphics cards. sorry
<Iwaki> You already installed the proprietary drivers?
<kiroma> What do you mean by "Xorg thingy"?
<kiroma> You mean the display manager dougl?
<dougl> kiroma, yes 2 X servers
<kiroma> I'm not sure if that's possible
<dougl> Iwaki, I never had nice cards until my son gave me his rig - by gave I mean only charged me for the additional 560Ti
<dougl> kiroma, I dont know either but sounds like fun trying
<kiroma> I know you can run 2 x servers and switch between them, but having both run concurrently is a whole different thing.
<dougl> kiroma, 2 x servers means I can rotate (desktop cube) each monitor independantly
<dougl> kiroma, wow that sounds cool
<kiroma> No, 2 x servers means you can switch between them like you do between virtual consoles
<kiroma> So ctrl+alt+F1-F12
<kiroma> By default you have an x session running on tty7 (ctrl+alt+F7)
<dougl> ok
<kiroma> Try #ubuntu, there are more pros than here. Maybe it is possible.
<dougl> yes I recall I have had an x server running on f7 and f8 before...
<dougl> kiroma, that was forever ago tho
<kiroma> You still have, otherwise you wouldn't be able to use konversation.
<dougl> I think gentoo or redhat
<dougl> kiroma, konversation do tell
<dougl> konversation does not even run on my machine.
<dougl> crashes
<kiroma> I mean you wouldn't be able to use graphical interfaces
<dougl> oh
<kiroma> You can press ctrl+alt+F1 to see how Linux looks without xsession and ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to it.
<dougl> kiroma, right ;)
<dougl> brb
<Iwaki> dougl: that's mighty nice of your son to give you his old rig. Wish i still had a desktop my notebook lacks graphic power
<dougl> Iwaki, he is a good kid well young man
<Iwaki> I just left my Notebook for a while to find it was blowing at max speed. The package "web" was taking up 100% of my cpu only the webpage youtube was opened and this chat
<Iwaki> Anyone else have problems with this?
#kubuntu 2017-10-07
<Shibe> hey guys im getting awful blurry font rendering on my 2k display
<Shibe> any way to fix this?
<Shibe> i've tried everything but most qt apps look blurry
<andreas> hi everyone from copenhagen - any activity here?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<John85> hey :)
<John85> can anyone recommend a decent and not too expensive (preferably free) vpn?
<oerheks> a recommendable free vpn .. nope
<John85> ok,  any vpn
<BluesKaj> hi John85 , PIA or Nordvpn are probly the best , Nordvon has a 72% off sale atm
<BluesKaj> Nordvpn
<John85> k,  thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I pay only 50bucks US/yr for PIA, and I find it very versatile (runs on most linux OSs) and relatively easy to setup in both gui or cli
<John85> i need something easy to set up v:p
<BluesKaj> openvpn is probly the best vpn protocol to use
<BluesKaj> it's modern a d fast
<BluesKaj> and
<John85> k
<oerheks> a
<John85> i need to install that to be able to use vpn in the first plce right?
<BluesKaj> yes it's the client
<John85> k
<John85> i will be getting internet at home soon :)
<BluesKaj> also network-manager-openvpn if you plan to use the gui
<BluesKaj> you don't have home internet ? That's too bad
<John85> sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn ???
<BluesKaj> nstall opnevpn then network-manager-openvpn, yes
<John85> phone
<John85> gtg..we are out of tea bags and milk
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Shine try changing your zoom value in the display settings to an integer value and then use font DPI settings to control font sizes.
<luc4> Hello! Is it possible to start a wayland session on 17.10?
<tiptop> Hi! Does someone know how to configure the syslinux.cfg for UNetbootin for Kubuntu?
<viewer|45901> Hi! Does someone know how to configure the syslinux.cfg for UNetbootin for Kubuntu?
<dougl> morning folks
<Iwaki> morning dougl
<Iwaki> Any people from Indonesia here?
<iwaschka> Привет! Какой командой распаковывать архив в консоли?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<iwaschka> Thenk you!
<vrmuppalla> It seems kubuntu 17.10 hasn't switched to wayland. kwin_wayland isn't even installed.
<Unit193> What about it?
<vrmuppalla> Is KDE waiting to be fully independent of xwayland ?
<DarinMiller> vrmuppalla: wayland is still in progress on KDE.  It's close but is still lacking a few key features.  Check out Martin's (one of KDE's lead wayland devs) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin
<BluesKaj> well, managed to get a wayland session running on Kubuntu Artful with nvidia gpu and nouveau driver , it's quite unstable with some settings unavailable especially any graphics configurations, but it's kinda cool just to be able to have a desktop that works ...sort of  :-)
<vrmuppalla> thanks, BluesKaj. Maybe its not yet ready. I had read way back in April that Ubuntu will be switching to wayland as default in 17.10.
<BluesKaj> vm it took about 5 reboots to get a desktop that wouldn't crash immediately after launching an app in the menu
<dupolas_> i have a headless 14.04 .. whats the best way to update to 17.x ?
<oerheks> dupolas_, 14.04 > 16.04 > 16.10 > 17.04
<BluesKaj> dupolas_, or do a clean install after saving your data to a backup partition/drive
<dupolas_> freenode#kubuntu: thanks .... considering the clean install now :)
<magkneetoe> k
<kakona> hello
<kakona> how to make  lxqt fonts looks like gnome?
<kakona> gnomes fonts looks best antialiased
<viewer|37924> hello everyone. i am trying to install kubuntu and am getting a 'executing update grub failed arror'
<viewer|37924> error*
<viewer|37924> any one know how to solve this problem
<viewer|37924> i was stuck with unable to read from cd-rom for sometime.
<viewer|37924> but found a solution online
#kubuntu 2017-10-08
<rapper> hello
<Iwaki> Good day peeps
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Shibe> guys i have a 2560x1440 display and fonts look awful in Qt apps. Any soluition?
<Shibe> Tried changing hinting & antialiasing settings but no luck
<BluesKaj> Shibe, set the fonts in system settings>Fonts>Fonts>adjust all fonts, then enable antialiasing, force DPI 96
<BluesKaj> choose the fonts that are clear to you
<Shibe> BluesKaj: which fonts would you recommend?
<BluesKaj> Shibe, choose the fonts that are clearly readable that you like ..it's a matter of taste in most cases
<BluesKaj> for exanmple I like dejavu-sans
<Shibe> BluesKaj: i've tried oxygen-sans, changing the dpi and changing antialiasing settings
<Shibe> some elements still look awfully blurred
<Shibe> mostly in qt apps
<Shibe> the fonts
<BluesKaj> what's your resolution and screen size
<Shibe> BluesKaj: 2560x1440 13 inches i believe
<BluesKaj> the you'ds better increase your DPI
<Shibe> BluesKaj: its at 144 right now
<BluesKaj> what's 105 look like?
<BluesKaj> a reasonable DPI is the key
<BluesKaj> your res is too high for sucha small screen
<BluesKaj> 1920x1080 is even too high IMO
<Shibe> BluesKaj: seems like
<Shibe> adjusting the display scaling
<Shibe> and changing the dpi down to 96
<Shibe> appears to have fixed it
<Shibe> will have to test though
<Shibe> BluesKaj: it is high but it's the only good thing about this laptop :)
<randomguy1> hi
<randomguy1> I just installed kubuntu-desktop
<randomguy1> I can't control volume from media keys.
<randomguy1> Nor can I see volume icon in task bar.
<randomguy1> Do I need to install some package?
<jan_> try the package plasma-pa
<jan_> I had the same issue
<jan_> and this package was missing
<Iwaki> I think he left :p
<shambhla> hey o/
<BluesKaj> no instant gratification here ;-)
<shambhla> total newbi here havent been on irc or 25 years. run linux. just installed konversation. rout to here.
<shambhla> lost on where to go next. this program dosent seem to offer a listing to other servers or chennals. advice on how to reinigrate into this new system would be greatly aprecheated.
<BluesKaj> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<BluesKaj> shambhla, ^
<vrmuppalla> under the
<vrmuppalla> under the "Window" menu item, there is a channel list selection- lists all channels on this server.
<vrmuppalla> you can filter them in the search bar.
<shambhla> thanks, thats what i was looking for. i guess. when we made this, the entire vission was quite different from what things have become. Thankyou. :)
<maynard> hello all k user
<maynard> i have a question to ask
<maynard> i installed lubuntu 17.10
<maynard> and by apt-get i installed lxqt
<maynard> how can i remove lxde parts?
<BluesKaj> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BluesKaj> maynard,^
<Lele24563> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> maynard, this is Kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> !it  | Lele24563
<ubottu> Lele24563: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eryn> I have messed up my 17.04. My MBR is missing. I need help. Boot-Repair does not work
<Eryn> I need to fix my MBR on my external drive where Kubuntu is installed (Or was). KDE Partition Manager shows (/dev/sda8) type: unknown. It used to say EXT4.
<Eryn> should I just go ahead and set the type back to EXT4 and reinstall Kubuntu to that partition? I don't want to lose the data on the other partitions.
<Eryn> Will wait for answer
<user|95108> I have a problem when execute apt-get update
#kubuntu 2018-10-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok. I thought Pidgin was just a 'middle man' for other progams, but I will have a look. (Google) Hangouts? I have chosen to be google free, so I will pass on that one. Does Pidgin work on os x/ios as well so I can communicate with friends and family?
<madLyfe> hmm my primary monitors screen went black and my panels are gone on my other two monitors.
<madLyfe> kubuntu. not sure what to do
<madLyfe> any way to reload the plasma or something like that?
<madLyfe> will that kill my session?
<krytarik> madLyfe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/481329/can-i-restart-the-kde-plasma-desktop-without-logging-out
<madLyfe> tyvm, that worked, krytarik.
<madLyfe> what is kubuntus default app equivalent to paint?
<kalikatz> im new to kubuntu, and i dont see a paint app.  i have used gimp and it works well, in ubuntu.
<diogenes_> madLyfe, choose
<diogenes_> https://www.alltechbuzz.net/7-best-free-ms-paint-alternatives-windows-linux-mac/
<madLyfe> it doesnt come with one?
<hateball> Hmmm, it probably doesnt
<hateball> I dont remember if Karbon is installed by default but it's not really equivalent to Microsoft Paint
<hateball> GIMP works just as well under KDE Plasma however, so you are free to install that. Or something like Krita
<lordievader> Good morning
<kalikatz> good evening
<acheronuk> kalikatz hateball: kolourpaint is very like mspaint
<kalikatz> m$soft? lol.  actually ive never used it
<kalikatz> i liked gimp as i knew photoshop pretty well
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @madLyfe, https://krita.org/en/homepage/
<RaphGroHS> where does plasma-vault store its containers?
<acheronuk> RaphGroHS: currently in ~/.local/share/plasma-vault/
<RaphGroHS> acheronuk: well, that is contraproductive if whole $home is inside another cryptsetup container …
 * RaphGroHS needs to use then --exclude '.local' --exclude '.cache'
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> RaphGroHS: that is just the default. you can change the location when you set up a vault
<RaphGroHS> acheronuk: well, I decided to encrypt the whole home partition
<RaphGroHS> it takes too much time to think about sensitive data
<RaphGroHS> just encrypt $everything, done. :)
<mojo_risin> Hi there. My wired ethernet connection doesn't appear on my available connections, although it's on ifconfig: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S9SQxJvNFY/
<mojo_risin> Any help on how to make it available on KDE NM?
<genii> You seem to have an interesting mix of pre-predictable network interface names like eth1,wlan1 and the now more usual ones like enx0023545c9f68, enx0050b6c2b431
<mojo_risin> yeah, legacy stuff probably...
<mojo_risin> that can be confusing NM?
<genii> Probably better to have everything using the new system, and then tell netplan to use networkmanager
<genii> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<IrcsomeBot1> griphook was added by: griphook
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> Hello everybody
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> I have Kubuntu 18.04 and somehow I disabled the ability to open my desktop settings by right clicking on the desktop. Does anybody know how I can get this back?
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> I want to change my wallpaper and I can't! :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @griphook, what do you get in a right click now?
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> nothing
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> left click opens the applications menu
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @griphook, in ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc … need an entry like
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 523x87) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6DnO05bH/file_9866.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it's the RightButton part that needs restoring
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> then restart plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> ahhhh ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> thank you!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it's an unfixed KDE bug that you can disable that, and have no way to restore it via GUI
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> that makes since
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> No wonder I couldn't find any place to restore it lol
#kubuntu 2018-10-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Good morning!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Phil Linux: … Hey guys! Just came from a friend who wanted to try Linux. Discover really blew the show! Typing "thunderbird" repeatedly did show everything but thunderbird!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> In Kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Very sad and a very good reason to backport newer and better versions of discover to 18.04!
<lordievader> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 47521 kB, installed size 128537 kB
<Jussi> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-8 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Jussi> hrrr
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> I really do not get what you are trying to tell me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Normally I find it in discover. Just this time I did not find it. Retried repeatedly and still no luck.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, Not Discover's fault in this case as far as I know. A Ubuntu issue in it's appstream data, which is what Discover uses to know what is available.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Oak. What's the solution if a non-CLI-user like my friend wants to install thunderbird?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, Muon package manager I guess
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 915x637) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/arMz7n00/file_9883.jpg
<Heebie> Hello.   For some reason, KDE's clock is showing me the time, and the settings dialogue is showing my timezone, in LMT (Local Mean Time.. a "nonsense" time zone) resulting in time within KDE being one hour ahead of IST (Irish Standard Time.. not India Standard Time, in this case.)  Anyone know whom I should get in touch with about this mistake?
<dodi> Have several problems with 18.04 installed from live CD.
<dodi> NumPad in cursor mode does not handle CTRL properly
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ainz> Hello
<dodi> How do I get multiple workspaces?
<BluesKaj> dodi, you can use virtual desktops or actitvities or both in kmenu system settings>workspace>desktop behavior
<dodi> Thanks, missed "Arbeitsflächen" in the German version
<BluesKaj> workspace:-)
<dodi> Also an idea about keyboard configuration?
<ainz> Is there a way to stop the kde taskbar from freezing? I'm on kubuntu (installed it on Ubuntu 18.04 instead of downloading kubuntu directly)
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> @ainz, I think its not wise to install kubuntu from ubuntu. Because sometimes its unstabble
<IrcsomeBot1> <kusuma_loka> Based on my experience
<Captain_Haddock> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 and the upgrader crapped itself and quit saying that my system is now unstable. Help?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: #1 Don't Panic :)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: there *should* be logs, I think under /var/log/dist-upgrade/ or similar - long time since I needed to look at those
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Thanks. Yes, I see a lot of logs.
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: I looked up a bunch of Googled solutions and from what I can tell, apt is no longer functional. dpkg quits stating "too many errors"./
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: ouch. Were you dist-upgrading from the GUI, or from shell?
<Captain_Haddock> GUI
<Captain_Haddock> It threw up a bunch of issues during the upgrade, but offered to ignore it.
<Captain_Haddock> Isn't it supposed to check for incompatibilities before proceeding? :/
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: OK. first, check the obvious. Is there disk space free? "df -h" and "df -ih" to check free-space and inodes respectively
<Captain_Haddock> There's 51G free.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: sounds like almost enough :p
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: can you pastebin the dist-upgrade log that seems most recent/relavent ?
<TJ-> s/relavent/relevant/
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: These are the available logs: apt-clone_system_state.tar.gz  apt.log  apt-term.log  eipp.log.xz  history.log  lspci.txt  main.log  term.log  xorg_fixup.log
<Captain_Haddock> They're all dated for today.
<Captain_Haddock> Most recent are main.log  xorg_fixup.log  apt-term.log  history.log  term.log
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: term.log sounds most juicy :)
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: This is main.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pc2NgPGxX4/
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: line 1324 looks like the key
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: which, back at line 1280 shows " ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libgphoto2-port12': '40.9543:package libgphoto2-port12:amd64 2.5.14-1 cannot be configured because libgphoto2-port12:i386 is at a different version "
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: term.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5C67KJB2F/
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Not sure what that is. But I do have gimp installed.
<Captain_Haddock> There's also a couple of PPAs for games.
<Captain_Haddock> Let me check
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: Have you yet tried "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install" ?
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Flightgear, Lutris, Skype, Google Chrome, nVidia drivers, and Opera are the other repositories that I can see.
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libzstd.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: ouch, it's much worse than I feared. Don't be tempted to reboot
<Captain_Haddock> :(
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: you may need to repeat that command multiple times if it manages a few then gets stuck again. This assumes it can load all the libraries it needs
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: That halted stating "too many errors".
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: hmmm
<Captain_Haddock> The first error: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libquadmath0:amd64:  libquadmath0:amd64 depends on gcc-8-base (= 8.2.0-1ubuntu2~18.04)."
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: lets try 1 package at a time, in case we can coax it. "sudo dpkg --configure libisc169:amd64"
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: This is the dpkg output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ctnsqnqZsN/
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: libisc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8P6FyDTXp4/
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Is it possible to get apt-get working first? Won't that help with the others?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: At this point it could be a rabbit-hole, chasing broken library dependencies
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: to see if dpkg can make progress, try "sudo dpkg --configure libssl1.1"
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: That worked!
<Captain_Haddock> $ sudo dpkg --configure libssl1.1 Setting up libssl1.1:i386 (1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.27-3ubuntu1) ...
<Captain_Haddock> (But that's all it said.)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: right, so if we can get the correct sequence we may be able to get it to hobble :)
<Captain_Haddock> OK :)
<Captain_Haddock> I'm also looking at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1764858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764858 in apt (Ubuntu) "Can't update / install / delete packages due to missing libzstd.so.1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: try "sudo dpkg --configure libzstd1"
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: $ sudo dpkg --configure libzstd1 dpkg: error processing package libzstd1 (--configure):  no package named 'libzstd1' is installed, cannot configure Errors were encountered while processing:  libzstd1
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: "find /var/cache/apt/archives -name 'libzstd1*' "
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: There's a hit. /var/cache/apt/archives/libzstd1_1.3.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: right, now try "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libzstd1_1.3.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb"
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Success! apt-get update also worked!
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: right... see if you can make some more progress now
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install"
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: 172 upgraded, 43 newly installed, 1 to remove and 467 not upgraded. 1309 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/1,662 MB of archives. After this operation, 238 MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<Captain_Haddock> Shall I proceed?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: yes :)
<Captain_Haddock> (Still unpacking.)
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Looks like it went pretty well. There were a few grey bits, but they seem fine.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: you can always re-run that command to clean up if needed
<Captain_Haddock> apt-get update + upgrade throws up more stuff. Installing those too.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: you might need to use "apt-get dist-upgrade" to ensure all NEW versions are fetched
<pycet> Upon plugging a USB mouse into my laptop, the following two system settings get reset: 1) Input Devices -> Trackpad -> Scrolling -> Reverse Vertical Scrolling (switches to disabled) and 2) Trackpad -> Pointer Motion -> Accelleration (switches to slowest). Running Kubuntu 18.10, Dell XPS 9360
<pycet> How can I prevent those settings from getting overridden every time I connect a wired mouse OR what kind of shell script could I use to programtically set the config files
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Thanks mate. Looks like everything's upgrade OK. You're a life saver :)  Time to reboot. *Fingers crossed*
<Captain_Haddock> upgraded*
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: I'll cross them :)
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Thanks again. The system looks to be pretty stable. No issues so far besides an Nvidia one. But that comes and goes.
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers :)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: nice to know... it's a few years since I had to rescue a broken release-upgrade
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<solrac> Hello. Im kinda needing help with a touchpad issue
<bprompt> solrac:  hmmm touchpad issue?
<bprompt> solrac:   just get a mouse =)
<solrac> :v
<pycet> It's actually the mouse getting plugged in that seems to cause the touchpad to lose its settings
<bprompt> solrac:   well, what's the issue then? :|
<solrac> Ive an ETPS/2 Elantech touchpad, but I can't get it to work; Im running the i8042 .reset, .nomux, .nopnp and .loop options but it still doesnt work
<bprompt> pycet:   is the mouse is plugged in, you shouldn't need the mousepad, no?
<solrac> however, upon running dmesg I get an error https://pastebin.com/jJav4RVT
<pycet> When I unplug the mouse to use the laptop "mobiley", the touchpad is super slow and the two finger scrolling direction reverses... I have to manually readjust the setting every time I "undock" (not actually using a dock, just the figure of speech)
<pycet> But @bprompt, you are correct. I do not use the touchpad while I'm connected with the mouse
<bprompt> solrac:    https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360360   <---- maybe?   as suggested there
<solrac> checking
<solrac> so...uninstall *evdev and *synaptics?
<solrac> I mean arent those used by other parts of the input system?
<solrac> I know its not called like that but you get me :V
<bprompt> solrac:    synaptics is for the touchpad only
<solrac> and evdev? s:
<bprompt> solrac:   sure, try it, bear in mind, that some packages may be included on other installations
<bprompt> solrac:    so just because you're removing it, doesn't mean the functionality is gone, or another package doesn't provide it
<solrac> here goes :V
<solrac> brb
<solrac> back..
<solrac> it didnt work
<bprompt> solrac:   shoot... dunno myself...seems lack of drivers
<solrac> new dmesg tho
<solrac> https://pastebin.com/41ytRaJq
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6PRgcIMC/image.png
<kinghat> not sure what thats about
<bprompt> solrac:    checked with the guys at #ubuntu yet?
<solrac> not really.
<riidom> Hello, what does it mean when there is a yellow bar next to an icon in task bar, instead of a blue one?
<Captain_Haddock> riidom: Have a screenshot?
<riidom> I just clicked it now it's gone.. so no sorry Captain_Haddock
<riidom> it was on my steam client.. I suspect something with "activity happened"? Also the icon has a yellow-ish background
<riidom> had*
<Captain_Haddock> riidom: No worries. Yes, it could have been an alert of some kind.
<Edisto> anyone having problems with streamtuner2 not loading shoutcast playlist?
<bprompt> Edisto: since I don't use streamtuner2, so no :)
<Edisto> hmmm... i guess i might have to switch to guayadeque or whatever its called
<Edisto> you know I have to say... other than breaking things by updating while you're doing something kubuntu is far better than gnome
<valorie> Edisto: nothing broke at all for me on my recent update to cosmic beta
<valorie> I'm considering doing it on this box, my main laptop
<Edisto> i was updating yesterday and my sound went out, then my firefox stopped visiting pages, and there was a 3rd but I can't remember where I had to reboot and they all restored
<Edisto> in gnome whenver i ran an update everything kept working
<Edisto> with reboot required. But that's small I guess. I was thinking at the time it was major
<Edisto> until i rebooted
<Edisto> er  with no reboot required
<valorie> reboot is pretty much always a good idea
<valorie> or at least logging out and logging back in
<Edisto> this is just too sexy
<Edisto> yeah, well currently I won't argue with that. It's not that much of a burden now that I know
<Edisto> it's not permanent
<Edisto> I switched from gnome because it literally broke with the kernel upgrades and having amdgpu-pro installed. Couldn't login to tty or anything. Screen just kept flicerking
<Edisto> had the same issue with kde and I still could get into the tty to do amdgpu-pro-uninstall
#kubuntu 2018-10-03
<Edisto> at 1.6gb I feel a lag dragging and turning off layers. Other than merging layers what can I do in options to improve performance?
<Edisto> oops wrong chan
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Good morning!
<hateball> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> hey guys what is the current version of kde plasma?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> 5.12.6
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @griphook, plasma version 5.12.6 in Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> Can I install 5.13 in kubuntu?
<haakonn> is there any way to install Plasma 5.13 on 18.04? 5.12 is really old :-(
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> 5.12.7 just came out as it's an LTS.  Update to Kubuntu 18.10 for KDE 5.13
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> Is 18.04 stable enough to be a daily driver?
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> sorry 18.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> it's still beta, will be released in October
<haakonn> But 18.10 is still two weeks away :P
<haakonn> Normally these things get into the backports PPA even on LTS versions
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> Kubuntu 18.04 is very stable because it has Plasma 5.12 LTS.  It will keep getting bug fixes.  The backport PPA will be available after 18.10 is released which will update Qt and Plasma
<haakonn> Well normally you can upgrade twice a year to get the latest, except when there's an LTS which only gets old stuff - so you have to skip the LTS then?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> my understanding is the backport uses the tested packages from the new releases, so you get a big update after 18.10 comes out, 19.04, 19.10, etc.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> if you want the latest, upgrade to 18.10 as it will be tested to work more than the backport PPA with 18.04.  If you want a stable system, stick with 18.04 and stick with Plasma LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> that's my recommendation
<haakonn> But when an LTS comes out and you want the latest, what do you do? Just not upgrade to the LTS?
<bprompt> haakonn:    you upgrade, sure, in my case I do a full install from scratch, since I can afford to install all packages and such and keep my configurations
<bprompt> haakonn:   but you can upgrade yes, just make some backup before, not all upgrades go smoothly
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> use ppa-purge to remove any extra PPA's you've installed, that will help the upgrade go smoother
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> but for me, 18.04 is a really nice LTS because it comes with Plasma LTS and Qt LTS.  So it will stay very stable.  If there are any individual programs you need new versions of you can try the snap or flatpaks.  Or, install the PPA's for those individual programs.  I use the PPA for syncthing so I can stay up-to-date on that
<haakonn> Plasma 5.13 will be almost half a year old by the time 18.10 comes out with it - and during that time, there's no easy way to use it on any Ubuntu release, apparently. LTS is fine, but sometimes I want the latest too :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> what is QT?
<bprompt> haakonn:    new !== good, I run kubuntu 16.04, I did get and install 18.04 it didn't quite work for what I run, it broke a few things, fixed them, then it broke some more, whilst in 16.04 everything runs, I had the same issue from 12.04 to 14.04, 14.04 didn't work for me, but 12.04 and 16.04 worked peachy
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> QT is the toolkit Plasma is built upon.  Similar to GTK for Gnome.  So you get LTS for Plasma, and the toolkit it's based on.  A great combo for a super stable workstation
<haakonn> Yes, I like stable. But I also like some of the things fixed in Plasma 5.13. Freedom of choice is good
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> @ace_player, Thanks Ace!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ace_player> haakoon: 5.12 continues to get bug fixes.  It's currently at 5.12.7 so there have been 7 rounds of bug fixes on the 5.12 base.    You just miss out on the new features of 5.13, some of which are pretty nice like blurred menus and web browser integration
<IrcsomeBot1> 1 2 was added by: 1 2
<cim209> hello, papirus theme icon isn't listed in settings even though it was already installed
<cim209> i'm on kubuntu 18.04
#kubuntu 2018-10-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> Hey guys if I install Kubuntu 18.10 beta now would I be able to upgrade to the LTS version later easily?
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> I’m assuming I would but wanted to check first. 🤔
<krytarik> !final | @griphook
<ubottu> @griphook: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Cosmic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<IrcsomeBot1> <griphook> Sweet thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <phillipprado> Does anyone know how I see all of the ppas I have on my system in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> 1 2 was added by: 1 2
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @ace_player, As far as I heared there will not be a new Plasma Version for 18.04 because that would also need a new version of QT.
<lordievader> Good morning
<kalikatz> good evening
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Good morning!
<IrcsomeBot1> <weltimeister> @phillipprado, Muon>Settings>Configure Software Sources>Other Software … In Discover click on Settings then on the burger button in the right top corner then software settings>other software
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <phillipprado> @weltimeister, 👍👍👍
<bane500> Can anybody help me configure my graphics drivers on my kubuntu :X
<bane500> my syslog is currently going bananas after trying to install the nvidia driver
<hateball> bane500: how did you try installing it?
<hateball> and what kind of setup do you have
<hateball> eg GPU/computer
<bane500> through the little display popup but here are the errors I'm receiving: https://snag.gy/7eOLl5.jpg
<bane500> hateball: And thanks for taking the time to help
<bane500> hateball: Here is what ubuntu-drivers devices output
<bane500> https://snag.gy/v41UOy.jpg
<bane500> Any idea why it's using 3 different drivers lol
<IrcsomeBot> itsmagnanobitch was added by: itsmagnanobitch
<hateball> bane500: that just shows which drivers are available to the device
<hateball> bane500: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" *should* install nvidia-390 and blacklist nouveau as needed
<bane500> hateball: ah okay
<bane500> so i just need to reboot then?
<hateball> bane500: you need to reboot after driver install yes
<hateball> or well, reload modules, but rebooting is quicker usually
<hateball> as you need to reload modules and xorg anyhow
<bane500> hateball: Ah i see... hopefully I can log back in lol
<bane500> yep
<bane500> let's see if syslog is still going crazy
<bane500> works great
<bane500> thanks so much
<hateball> :)
<IrcsomeBot> 1 2 was added by: 1 2
<TJ-> What's the default Bluetooth manager in Kubuntu?
<bprompt> TJ-:    I'm on 16.04 and that'd be KDE Connect, will be in the System Tools menu
<bprompt> but of course, the hardware must have a bluetooth adapter for that to show up there
<TJ-> I'm helping a user in #ubuntu - we just figured out it should be bluedevil
<TJ-> it seems it isn't showing up although the BT hardware is up and available
<bprompt> TJ-:   could be that it might be turned off, like a Wifi, you can always disable it by keyboard-combination or just a small switch on the side of the machine, I don't have bluetooth on this one, so nothing shows up in kde connect
<bprompt> no all laptops have a bluetooth adapter
<TJ-> bprompt: yeah, we've covered that. This is a desktop system with built-in. Original issue was the BT hardware not showing up at all. Now we've got it to show up and bind to btusb, and we have the hci, and can control it from bluetoothctl, but some issues with controlling it from GUI apps
<bprompt> k
<valorie> kde-connect does not control bluetooth!
<valorie> the manager is in systemsettings
<valorie> I'm not sure that kdeconnect uses bluetooth yet -- it works on shared networks
<TJ-> We've had the weirdest issue with BT there; finally it appears to be working but you wouldn't believe how we fixed it
<kinghat> can i remove installed java/jdk(version 10) and then install jdk 11 from the repo and the links will point to java/javac 11?
<genii> kinghat: Alternately, if you just install jdk11 it's install scripts should just do that for you
<kinghat> genii: is it odd that installing `openjdk-11-jdk` prints that 10.0.2 is installed for java/javac http://paste.debian.net/hidden/e4f92a84/ but the SDK in intellij IDEA shows: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3lsVts5P/image.png
<genii> In this case sounds more like you need to tell the SDK differently
<genii> You could try update-alternatives method for all the java things and see what options it has
<kinghat> `sudo update-alternatives --config java`?
<genii> I forget the exact syntax
<genii> You may need to consult the manpage to make sure
<genii> !info default-jdk
<ubottu> default-jdk (source: java-common (0.63ubuntu1~02)): Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.10-63ubuntu1~02 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 6 kB
<kinghat> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/f461ae4a/
<kinghat> all thats in the jvm dir: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CMC3siIL/image.png
<genii> !info openjdk-11-jdk cosmic
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jdk (source: openjdk-lts): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.2+13-1ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 74 kB
<genii> kinghat: According to the bot 10.0.2 is correct for jdk 11
<kinghat> is that how it should be?
<genii> Yes
<kinghat> so is it actually jdk v11 though?
<genii> I would have to think so, but I'm on Xenial right now and so cannot directly poke at it to make sure
<kinghat> ah ok. maybe the guy in ubuntu is updated.
#kubuntu 2018-10-05
<IrcsomeBot> HELLDOSINFERNOS was added by: HELLDOSINFERNOS
<pepee> can someone tell me why the oom killer is disabled in ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> 1 2 was added by: 1 2
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EvilRoey> o/ BluesKaj
<ylel9> hello
<BluesKaj> hi EvilRoey..afk for a bit
<EvilRoey> aye
<ylel9> EvilRoey: hi
<EvilRoey> ylel9: oh hello
<ylel9> EvilRoey: how are you
<EvilRoey> pretty well, actually; how about you?
<ylel9> very good
<ylel9> i can i ask you
<ylel9> for onething
<ylel9> for my computer
<ylel9> EvilRoey: how can  i used robot translator
<EvilRoey> what's the question, I odn't understand?
<EvilRoey> here are things like babylon
<EvilRoey> that translate any word on the screen for you
<EvilRoey> https://translation.babylon-software.com/
<EvilRoey> it's not free software though
<ylel9> EvilRoey: thank you very much
<EvilRoey> ylel9: aye
<riidom> Hello, I have a weird artefact overlaying my screen and all applications. Screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/Z67LSp5 (bottom is duplication with highlighted problem area, the grid is just my changed start menu icon) - Would like to get rid of it.
<Alexfrench> even if you change the theme maybe ?
<riidom>  this is broken atm for some reason, let me reboot
<riidom> Alexfrench: I tried rebooting before, but for some reason it helped this time.. thanks for triggering it :)
<Alexfrench> cool
<IrcsomeBot> Blackhat1 was added by: Blackhat1
#kubuntu 2018-10-06
<Edisto> after updating i can't seem to bind my super key as the application launcher... It has to be bound with superkey + somethign else
<Edisto> how do I bypass that?
<Edisto> it was working just 30 minute ago
<Edisto> supposedly i forgot how broken updates can be in this distro
<Edisto> rebooting did the trick
<IrcsomeBot> fairhb was added by: fairhb
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alexfrench> pas mal konversation et facile à configurer
<BluesKaj> !fr | alexfrench
<ubottu> alexfrench: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> alexfrench,yes, konversation is easy to configure
<alexfrench> sorry i doesn't know for used language
<alexfrench> i'll try as best as i can to speak english so be gentle !
<BluesKaj> alexfrench, your english seems fine , so far :-)
<alexfrench> thank you very much, i am still learning
<alexfrench> does pycharm community works on kubuntu too ?
<BluesKaj> what is pycharm?
<acheronuk> python based IDE I think?
<alexfrench> an free ide to code in python
<alexfrench> from jetbrain
<BluesKaj> i have no idea
<BluesKaj> python works in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> uf coiurse
<BluesKaj> of course  :-)
<alexfrench> great thanks
<BluesKaj> I used  some python apps with my tivo pvr and networked it with my pc to help store more tv programs than the tivo's hdd could contain. That was about 10yrs ago,
<alexfrench> i am downloading it
<tadej__> Hello!
<tadej__> i posted question here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1081273/lightdm-kde-greeter-on-multiseat-do-to-let-two-simultaneous-users-login
<tadej__> but i do not know where to investigate further
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> How do I install an appimage? I made it executable, moved it into usr/share/applications and ran it in terminal. It opens but I can not find it in Graphics in the launcher or anywhere. ??
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, you can't install it
<diogenes_> it's using mount points
<diogenes_> you can make a shortcut to it
<alexfrench> i did sudo apt-get install python3, and it said python3 is the most recent version but
<alexfrench> python -V told me python 2.7.15rc1
<alexfrench> 2.7 is installed right ?
<alexfrench> and 3.6 in the system as alternative ?
<snorghma> how do I get the programs in the pannel to only appear for the virtual desktop they are part of?
<snorghma> ahh ok nm I found it
<snorghma> it is in Task Manager Settings "Show only tasks from the current desktop"
<IrcsomeBot> cyb3r6h057 was added by: cyb3r6h057
<IrcsomeBot> <1 2> (Contact, "1 2", +79221099863)
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche_Felix> WTF????
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche_Felix> @, @admin
#kubuntu 2018-10-07
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @diogenes_, Ok, thanks. I ended up using a flatpak, but how do you make a shortcut? Thanks.
<lemma> the touchpad on this lenovo ideapad 330 running the kubuntu 18.04 kernel does not work at all. I am wondering if there it is realistic to hope that a future kernel will fix the problem
<valorie> lemma, there is a PPA by the ubuntu kernel devels
<valorie> I suggest joining the #ubuntu-kernel chan, reading the topic, then asking your question
<valorie> they were very helpful when I had sound problems caused by the kernel
<valorie> gave me a patch to test, etc.
<valorie> fixed ever since!
<riidom> Anarchotaoist, if making a shortcut involves creating a .desktop file, you put the "flatpak run xxyyyyzz" command into the "Exec=" line
<Edisto> having a big issue. Was able to finally install amdgpu-pro since I downloaded the right kernel from package repo... However, my second gpu is not listed. Went to XORG.0.log and it is not listed
<Edisto> I have no problems in Ubuntu so i'm trying to figure out what is going on in Kubuntu where Firepro w8100 is just not supported?
<IrcsomeBot> Hassan Farog was added by: Hassan Farog
<Alexfrench> hello
<ylli_> Alexfrench: hello
<Alexfrench> anyone use davinci resolve ? how it is vs others like kdenlive or openshot ??
<mamonetti> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Just found the integrated checksum tool in file properties in Dolphin. Plasma is sooooo great!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi Phil Linux
<Alexfrench> hi
<m_g_lewis> What does Mint use for the sources.list file? I opened /etc/apt/sources.list and it only contains one entry...
<BluesKaj> !mint |m_g_lewis,
<ubottu> m_g_lewis,: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<m_g_lewis> is knoppix based on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> m_g_lewis, it's debian based
<tomte> hi
<tomte> my application menu doesn't work anymore
<tomte> if I klick the icon nothing shows up, if I just hover over it, it shows some "Application menu" message
<tomte> is there away to just restart the application menu?
<BluesKaj> does right click on it bring up a context menu?
<BluesKaj> like "configure application launcher"
<tomte> BluesKaj: yes
<tichun> I don't like that flatpaks pinned to panel launch a new icon
<criss9000> hello
<bprompt> jello
<kalikatz> mello
<criss9000> can anyone help me with an audio issue in kubuntu 18.4.1?
<bprompt> criss9000:    you can always ask, worse case, there'll be thin air and noone knows, I for one run kubuntu 16.04
<kalikatz> not i,sry
<criss9000> i have a headset with over-ear headphones and a mic, and the mic is picking up noise from the headphones creating an echo
<criss9000> i've looked everywhere in the system settings for a way to suppress that echo
<criss9000> i also tried alsamixer which disappointed me by seemingly not having that option
<criss9000> and trying to install drivers for my sound card (realtek integrated audio) only end in failure
<kalikatz> hmmmm, ear and mic plugged into the right jacks?  im not sure, the mic sounds like it is way too sensitive to pick up noise from a headset
<criss9000> I'll appreciate any sort of help
<criss9000> they are plugged in correctly, yes
<criss9000> analog jacks only, no USB
<kalikatz> what if you try turning down mic level?
<criss9000> that only turns it down
<criss9000> my windows 7 computer can do noise suppression just fine with the realtek hd audio manager panel
<criss9000> but kubuntu doesn't seem to have anything like that
<criss9000> i don't recall having this problem with my windows pc
<kalikatz> ill peek in the kubuntu 18.04 settings i have, 1 sec
<kalikatz> dont see an echo cancelation feature in 18.04, however there is a "volume feedback" in the audio general settings
<kalikatz> and nothing about echo in advanced in the same audio setings
<criss9000> that one doesnt do anything tho
<kalikatz> ya wouldnt think so
<kalikatz> what about though if mic had the same "playthrough" option ?
<criss9000> i was wondering if anyone knows of an app that can apply echo suppression
<kalikatz> im not aware of such, sry
<criss9000> thanks anyway, ill keep looking
<kalikatz> ok
<criss9000> so i found some youtube videos that give instructions on how to add an echo cancel module to the pulsebsettings
<criss9000> it seems to be mostly working
<criss9000> at least mostly
<criss9000> see what you think about this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCc80p7MsDg
<criss9000> it eliminated most of the echo, and whatever remains of it is rather faint
<kalikatz> looks workable
<kalikatz> take note of your changes in case it does nothing for you.  looks like it worked for a couple ppl
<criss9000> i made sure to write it into a text file so i know exactly what changes i made
<kalikatz> my default.pa has "load-module module-filter-heuristics" which claims to have echo cancellation?
<criss9000> you can test it with any app that listens to audio input and output
<criss9000> i for example use OBS
<criss9000> which is how i found out that i have this echo problem
<kinghat> so i just did `sudo apt install --install-recommends materia-kde` what is it to remove it? `sudo apt remove materia-kde`? what is the '--install-recommends' part? do i need to do anything to get rid of that?
<krytarik> kinghat: "sudo apt autoremove" should get rid of those.
<kinghat> that removed 0 packages
<krytarik> It'll only remove packages that aren't depended on by any packages anymore.
<kinghat> well i removed that package but i also have materia installed via the 'look and feel' section of the settings and cant figure out how to remove that.
#kubuntu 2019-09-30
<DalekSec> That's me!  Mostly.
<fuze> possible to upgrade directly from 18.04 to 19.04 or do i have to go to 18.10 first?
<tomreyn> fuze: whats being offered when you try to upgrade?
<fuze> tomreyn: I havent tried yet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> fuze, you can only skip from one LTS to another. Since 19.04 is not an LTS release, you will need to upgrade to 18.10.
<tomreyn> so, give it a try.
<fuze> can i go from 1810 to 1904?
<lilith__> I haven't been on irc for a very long time
<fuze> authenticate 'disco.tar.gz' against 'disco.tar.gz.gpg'
<fuze> I thought disco was 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If /home is on it's own partition,  I recommend waiting a few weeks and direct install 19.10
<tomreyn> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<fuze> oo thank u it comes out October 17
<fuze> cant wait!
<tomreyn> that'd be eoan
<fuze> I'll wait though so i dont risk nuking my pc
<tomreyn> !eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<lilith__> I don't remeber how to switch servers
<tomreyn> !irc | lilith__
<ubottu> lilith__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<tomreyn> !irchelp
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo software-properties-qt
<tomreyn> !freenode | lilith__
<ubottu> lilith__: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use the "Downlaod from" dropdown on the Ubuntu Software tab.
<lilith__> is undernet still around
<Unit193> https://netsplit.de/servers/?net=Undernet seems so.
<van_> 1
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<pragomer> hi, can I define a shortcut to hide and show plasma's panel?
<OerHeks> bye github, hello gitlab
<OerHeks> https://about.gitlab.com/press/releases/2019-09-17-gitlab-adopted-by-KDE.html
<lordievader> OerHeks: It is a replacement for phabricator right, not github?
<OerHeks> not sure, i thought it is just an advise..
<arran-malt> Hello
<arran-malt> Hoe can I teach kubuntu 18.04 to speak German?
<IrcsomeBot> Rashid Hridoy was added by: Rashid Hridoy
<fuze> Is there a way for me to patch this bug in my system? kubnutu 18.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271019 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel does not detect card reader if card is inserted in reader before boot" [Medium,Won't fix]
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills I just learned that Kubuntu is basically you plus 3 people! My mind is blown!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> How can such a great distro be done by just 4 people!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Amazing job!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @arran-malt, Select it in the installation dialog.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> @Linuxophil, That's amazing
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Yes. I owe Rik and the team many drinks if I ever meet them.
<swift110> oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Most of the flavours are quite small core teams to be honest
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Yet it feels really weird! How can I support you guys? I cannot code.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Help QA test? Answers questions on forums/askubuntu/reddit etc?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oh, and my coding is for 💩
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Come on! The product of your coding is my only OS!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, The only weird thing I experienced so far is trying to install virtualbox  additions via driver manager on 19.04. Trashed the whole system again and again.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, There is coding and there is packaging. Not the same thing. My C++ and python is really not great.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Else wonderful work! Thank you sp much!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nice to hear :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Does not matter! The product is wonderful!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 'standing on the shoulders of giants' is a very apt phrase here
#kubuntu 2019-10-01
<lordievader> Good morning
<swift110> hey
<jefke-glider> i installed a kubuntu 18.04 (LTS) witjh a qwerty keyboard, eveythin ok. But now I switched to an azerty keyboard ( i know, who invented this?), everything ok, except for the login screen, still qwerty. Where do i  change this?
<lordievader> jefke-glider: You need to configure the keyboard layout SDDM (login manager) uses: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM#SDDM_loads_only_US_keyboard_layout
<jefke-glider> thanks lordievader
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<lordievader> :wave
<lordievader> 👋*
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<osboxes> hi
<osboxes> anyone here to help me plz
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<osboxes> HOW DO I INSTALL amarok?
<osboxes> where is it?
<diogenes_> osboxes, it's not maintained and afaik clementine is the successor of amarok.
<osboxes> :'(
<osboxes> ty
<osboxes> amarok was the pearl of kubuntu
<osboxes> how can such a thing happen?
<diogenes_> osboxes, https://amarok.kde.org/
<ioubuntu> hi
<ioubuntu> does anyone know a fast way to edit ubuntu effects?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi,I'm trying to compress files but theyäre still too big ,was using Ark and Skanlite,thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> problem solved,saved in Gwenview as JPEG
#kubuntu 2019-10-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Tatt2ed> loving 19.10 so far on my laptop, you devs rock!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Screen froze,then an unresponsive script,screen went black (could see the mouse,but only the mouse )   ,managed with keyboard shortcut to access the terminal to reboot,no idea what went wrong :S Screen is normal now after I shut down & restarted PC.Anybody know what's going on? This seems to have happened after today's updates.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> That sucks
<user|14248> No logro conectarme a mi red doméstica y tampoco aparece el disco duro de un tb en el recuadro de dispositivos de almacenamiento. Quésolución tienen a estos dos problemas?
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> Hi and thanks for the very nice OS. I have a non-kubuntu specific question (I hope it is ok)
<jubo2> 2FA: The good, the bad? Should I use extensively? Caveats? Good practices with 2FA?
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> err, Howdy all
<arved> hi, anybody noticed in 19.10 Alt+f2/Alt+space doesn't work anymore? starting krunner from commandline seems to work..but the shortcut doesn't work anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<evgeny_> hi
<evgeny_> is there a GUI program for Kubuntu to change access rights to folders?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @evgeny_, Yes. You can do that via discover. Right click properties.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @evgeny_, Or via Krusader in sys admin mode.
<evgeny_> thanks
<pragomer> hi. I cannot find the setting in plasma, where I could disable the "plop" sound when toggeling the volume up/down . Any idea?
<RikMills> pragomer: right click the system tray sound icon to configure. uncheck volume feedback
<pragomer> ooooooh, such simple. Thank you very much.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, Mine says audio volume,is that the same thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, Yeah. The same. Must have chaged the title in some plasma version
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> ehhh is this normal? Sorry, the program "plasmashell" closed unexpectedly … Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<user|94245> Hey guys, an easy question for you: where can I find the key to authenticate my Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS ? They only provide a link about how to authenticate, not the value to compare to.
<user|94245> does anybody know&
<denza242> like the iso?
<denza242> and the checksum for the iso?
<user|94245> Yes, exactly. I just want to verify the kubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso with any method like SHA256 for examlpe
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<denza242> https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads
<denza242> user|94245: ^
<denza242> for 18.04.3 its....
<denza242> 9c98cda0d3bf95b4776a55c790f8560917a2681eb6a97e57ade69c064156e7ef
<denza242> for 64bits
<denza242> and 0eeb5fc7b6492f5f1f4c3ae8f4ad5033c335f178fd3379ade80e6aa18ed79d35
<denza242> for 32bits
<user|94245> thanks for the alternative download link which has the key. The official download page did not seem to display that information or a link to the alternative download page
<denza242> not gonna lie, i initially thought you were trolling since there's no product key needed, but then i realized you probably meant something like the checksum
<OerHeks> sure it does
<denza242> anyways, good luck
#kubuntu 2019-10-03
<magic_ninja> will kubuntu be forcing everyone to use snaps?
<OerHeks> magic_ninja, no. but 3rd party developers might.
<magic_ninja> I saw it was included in apt. Is it just a conscious choice? As in we select what we prefer to install?
<OerHeks> no, not in apt. snaps are available in softwarecenter / muon
<magic_ninja> what is this I keep hearing about ubuntu 19.10 using apt as a frontend for snap
<magic_ninja> I'm referencing this video in particular: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-5EJ4PrV9I
<magic_ninja> Here is another one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMPTp4Hjbhg
<OerHeks> not watching that.
<OerHeks> snap install <package>   vs apt install <package> ...
<OerHeks> you can easily find that, so i guess you waste your time on that youtube
<OerHeks> digital waste is bad
<magic_ninja> OerHeks, I don't believe I did. The point is about apt installing snaps as opposed to installing repository packages.
<magic_ninja> to wit: apt install <package> installing a snap and not a .deb package.
<OerHeks> no, it gives a suggestion https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wHHptjwxQh/
<valorie> I would assume that someone was willing to make a snap but that nobody in Debian or Ubuntu was willing to package spotify
<OerHeks> my best bet: independant updates, snap and apt are seperate
<lordievader> Good morning
<arash> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Does anybody know how to connect a mobile modem  (Nokia C7 phone) to use the internet on it to connect the PC to the internet? Have tried multiple times & it hadn't worked.I know it's possible as I have Kubuntu on my old laptop before it broke & was able to connect my phone & use the exact same phone as a modem.Thanks!
<viewer|11> hi guys, please help me out
<viewer|11> I wanted to switch driver for touchpad on kubuntu 18.04 to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<viewer|11> and it complained something about missing xserver-xorg-core
<viewer|11> so I installed core first, then synaptics
<viewer|11> rebooted and I'm thrown in terminal
<viewer|11> it doesn't boot to xorg anymore, do you have some links I should read?
<diogenes_> viewer|11, look for any xorg.confs in /etc/X11 and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<viewer|11> diogenes_ I don't see xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<viewer|11> I don't see xorg.conf.d folder neither
<diogenes_> viewer|11, then remove the conflicting packages.
<viewer|11> diogenes_ did sudo apt purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<viewer|11> rebooted and still no .conf files in X11
<diogenes_> and core?
<viewer|11> if I want to remove xserver-xorg-core it wants to delete nvidia-340 also
<viewer|11> I guess I'll try anyway
<diogenes_> then don't.
<viewer|11> ok
<diogenes_> reboot
<viewer|11> does it matter if I'm using "tty1" or 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ?
<viewer|11> OK rebooted
<diogenes_> doesn't matter.
<viewer|11> diogenes_ I'm still thrown in tty1
<viewer|11> after reboot
<diogenes_> ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<diogenes_> what do you get?
<viewer|11> diogenes_ plasma.desktop is inside
<diogenes_> viewer|11, cat /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop | grep Exec
<diogenes_> paste here what you get.
<viewer|11> diogenes_ Exec=/usr/bin/startkde
<viewer|11> and
<viewer|11> TryExec=/usr/bin/startkde
<diogenes_> ok now run: startkde
<diogenes_> and see what errors you are getting
<diogenes_> and where it gets stuck.
<viewer|11> diogenes_ $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<diogenes_> viewer|11, run: sudo systemctl restart sddm
<viewer|11> diogenes_ it returns nothing
<diogenes_> viewer|11, now: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<diogenes_> then: startkde
<viewer|11> diogenes_ again returns $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<diogenes_> viewer|11, echo $DISPLAY
<diogenes_> what does it say?
<viewer|11> diogenes_ :0.0
<diogenes_> viewer|11, ok i have to go now for awhile, emanwhile you can try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop plasma-desktop-data sddm xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel && sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<diogenes_> reboot fterwards
<viewer|11> diogenes_ I'll try, thank you very much for your effort
<diogenes_> you'ew welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> 🇩🇪 Happy German Reunification Day everybody! 🇩🇪
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<user|65654> Hello and good evening, I'm having system freezes on Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS. Almost always when using Firefox. The system becomes completly unresponsive. Can someone help me to identify the cause?
<diogenes_> user|65654, how much ram?
<user|65654> 32 GiB
<diogenes_> user|65654, inxi -f
<diogenes_> pastebin
<diogenes_> sorry inxi -F
<user|65654> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H8yPcrq6d6/
<diogenes_> user|65654, in ff about:config try layers.acceleration.force true and restart ff.
<user|65654> done
<diogenes_> see if you get any improvements.
<user|65654> Thank you. I'll try the website that crashed the system. But the freezes feel random, so it might take time. (I'm saving /var/log after each freeze)
<tomreyn> user|65654: this is how you can reboot without loosing data that's still in the write cache, and with closing the file systems properly so the system does not need to run a file system check on reboot:
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> Actually just S, U, B, because R, E, I are ignored on Ubuntu.
<user|65654> I'll try that. I've noticed that the nic goes down too.
<viewer|11> diogenes_ I'll try, thank you very much for
<viewer|11> diogenes_ sorry
<viewer|11> diogenes_ sudo apt-get install --reinstall ... && sudo dpkg-reconfigure ... worked
<viewer|11> I can get in plasma back
<IrcsomeBot> compod was added by: compod
#kubuntu 2019-10-04
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> Is there documentation on how to configure dual monitors, such that my application locations, remain unchanged?  As it stands now, when I connect my secondary monitor, everything reverts, even though I have my main screen set as primary.  I am running Plasma version 5.15.4 if it makes a difference.
<valorie> @fairhb you might check to be sure that your ~/.config is owned by your user, and not root
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<oh4> is there a setting somewhere for Additional Drivers on Kubuntu 19? I don't see it in the Drivers software
<oh4> Driver Manager*
<user|7458> help[
<valorie> oh4: which additional drivers?
<valorie> user|7458: help with what?
<valorie> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> @valorie, .config is owned by me not root
<valorie> hmmm, then your selections should have been saved
<valorie> however, some set up plasma to *not* save on logout
<oh4> valorie: looking for the broadcom b43 but looks like my installation didn't go well
<valorie> so you might check that
<valorie> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<valorie> oh4: ^^^
<oh4> I'm missing a lot of options..even when running "sudo apt install xxx" I get that the package isn't available even for vim or git
<valorie> hmmm
<oh4> so something didn't go right with the install at all, which probably explains not seeing the addition drivers option
<oh4> I'll retry the install and see what's up
<oh4> ;)
<valorie> vim could be included, but git certainly isn't
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> @valorie, would is that setting?
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> *where
<valorie>  System settings > desktop session
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> @valorie> System settings , On Login, it is set to restore previous session
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> how about logout?
<valorie> set to save?
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> this happens regardless of rebooting.  when i plug in a second monitor it rearranges everything once the second monitor is initialized
<valorie> I guess I would ask in #plasma -- during euro-working-hours
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> i set my laptop screen as primary, and monitor as secondary.  those setting remain after reboot
<valorie> that's a devel chan, but they very much want multi-monitor to work perfectly
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> roger that.  thanks for helping troubleshoot
<valorie> yw
<mysnapsucks> I was just wondering if anyone had had any extreme DE messups whilst using Snaps? Where the clock widget resets hours in the past, all the tray icons swap around and generally become unusable, and magically it all fixes the second the Snap is closed?
<valorie> wow, that seems extreme
<valorie> I've not experienced anything like that
<[Relic]> is it just saving the last state of the widget bar?  I get that after several times of fullwindow apps that set video display, then I have to reboot to clear it since the entire task manager is usually funny and not showing everything open at that point, but the instant you close that last program it reverts
<[Relic]> of course it may be tied to multiple virtual windows
<seedling> Hello
<andrew> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<m_tadeu> hi...I have a disk that works flawlessly on windows but refuses to work in my kubuntu...first time I see such thing...has anyone have info about this?
<lordievader> Any details about the disk?
<lordievader> Nvme drive?
<m_tadeu> it's a 2T sata ssd
<m_tadeu> connected through a usb3 dock
<lordievader> What is the output of `lsblk`?
<m_tadeu> sdi      8:128  0   1,8T  0 disk
<lordievader> So... it is seen?
<m_tadeu> kind of....can't do anything with it...here the syslog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J7xvzYNZj9/
<lordievader> It gives IO errors (very explicitly in line 107).
<lordievader> Maybe not connect it via a dock but directly?
<m_tadeu> other disks work just fine throught the dock
<m_tadeu> and...unfortunatelly I have no spare sata connector
<tolszak> Have some encountered issues with using Connections on object that has signal with argument. Refering to signal argument by name works but not under gdb
<tolszak> Under gdb I got error - "pageIndex is not defined"
<tolszak> pageIndex is signal argument
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pragomer> hi, I am missing (sure: not finding) a function that I know from windows and in plasma I cannot detect it: I would like to define for my folder "pictures" lets say thumb view, and for documents "list view" in dolphin.
<pragomer> in dolphins settings there are two options: remember for each folder or one setting for all... but I am missing: define it for one folder and all its subfolders.
<pragomer> where is it? ;-)
<BluesKaj> open dolphin>settings>configure dolphin
<BluesKaj> you'll need to enable the main toolbar
<BluesKaj> pragomer,^'
<pragomer> "configure dolphin" is clear so far..
<pragomer> http://i.imgur.com/EqGELHB.png
<pragomer> its in german unfortunatly...
<pragomer> i know this is a setting, I mean this:
<pragomer> http://i.imgur.com/M1SfMGN.png
<pragomer> but 2nd entry means one setting for ALL folders, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> @pragomer, yes
<pragomer> yes, and I am searching for a way to define folder "picutes" and all subfolders "thumbview", for all other: detailed view...
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> @pragomer, Here the subfolders assume the settings of parent
<pragomer> no, they dont.. thats the problem...
<pragomer> when I got to lets say documents folder... switch to detailed view... whenever I go into a subfolder it goes in thumbview... so I would have to define this for about a few hundred folders and subfulders..
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 218x81) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Pw73L4EP/file_18675.jpg Here to fix. This setting is going to "bookmark" for each folder and his childs
<pragomer> no sorry, it does not for the childs in my case :-(
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> @pragomer, Oh sorry, i see, you want different settings for your folders.  Hmmm... i don't know a fix for your problem. Sorry...
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> @pragomer, Solution is: you must define for each folder your setting
<pragomer> yes, I think so, too unfortunatly... thats the ONLY thing windows (explorer) can better than linux ans plasma ;-)
<isomari> greetings, how can I completely destroy tracker? it's really driving me insane.
<BluesKaj> isomari, sudo apt purge tracker
<isomari> BluesKaj: the list of stuff that it wants to take with it scares me.
<aedigital> maybe move files tracker*.desktop from /etc/xdg/autostart
<aedigital> it's better idea
<BluesKaj> isomari, rather than purge , then just remove tracker and the dependencies will remain
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WPynVwi7/file_18681.jpg @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Think that is like the one in this PC, though this is 250
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I production SSDs are those:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/naacMieK/file_18685.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ylHUtw1H/file_18686.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, bet I could get 4x the size for same money now
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Probably.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am itching to expell the last spinning rust from my desktop!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But too expensive still.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Indeed. I have the 240GB ssd for / and /home, and 2x 1TB rotational for data.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Same setup here!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bSHLzoEo/file_18687.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It's the result of sequential upgrades, but it works quite well
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Ok. Tell me how to best help you trouble shoot please. I have never done that in my life!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am in the life session now.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Troubleshoot what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Chose the beta image
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sorry. Not a native speaker. I mean testing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Oh! There's a new launcher!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The "simple menu".
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Wasn't there on 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oh yeah, I added that to the plasma stuff in kubuntu-settings-desktop package, so it would be there by default
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/1:19.10ubuntu4
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> During Installation process:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Default keyboard layout does not follow selected language.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1706859
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> instead defaults to English
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on "Where are you" page" [Medium,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> great!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have been trying to get that fixed by Ubuntu for ages, but some people claim it is not even a bug!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> How's that not a bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Functionally it sure is!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They argue that for many locales, the old behavior chose the wrong langiuage variant. So that not trying to guess is better than trying to guess, and getting it wrong.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Error in the German translation on confirmation screen for reformatting the drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I hope is is meaned to say "parttion tables WILL BE changed". Now it says WERE changed.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Not surprised. The Ubiquity translations from Ubuntu are not great in many cases.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Also, the buttons (OK and Cancel) are inverted.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK is left and cancel is right. On the screens before and after that one, it is the other way around.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> No deal breaker, but annoying.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The displayed plasma image in the slideshow during installation is not reagionalized.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Some parts of the text is not translated at all.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> on pages 1, 4 and 5 of the slideshow.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I think it is installing the nvidia driver now! 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Wow! It by default chose a perfect magnification for my 27" 4K monitor!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Keep in mind, I come from Kubuntu 18.04 and thus Plasma 5.12.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Weirdly though, The scaling factor displayed in the monitor part of settings is 1.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...but the mouse cursor gets miniscule when I point it onto the window bar or the favorites section of the starter menu.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Missing translations: "refresh driver list" button in the driver tool.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> checkbox "Enter UEFI setup on next restart"
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Driver tool is now running for 5 mins "collecting information" to no effect.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> closing and restarting it revealed that my GTX1070 is using the recommended 435 nvidia driver directly after install. 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> When trying to make a vault, the drop down menu for selection of encryption on the last screen is empty.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> going back one screen and then proceed again cures that problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The icon of the widget "Show desktop" changed to this after installation:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sxOQKtYX/file_18688.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Also: May I suggest switching out this widget "show desktop" for "minimize all windows" at the same place?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It is super easy to change, but it make so much more sense to just have it from the beginning.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I cannot set "super+D" as the shortcut for "minimize all windows. When I try, it activates the "show desktop" funktion.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Even though there seems to be no shortcut set for the "show desktop" widget.
<nalck> Hello, where is the best place to discuss the Kubuntu 19.10 beta ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I would have hoped that it is here!
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Hello all. Happy Friday. Is there a way of setting plasma to turn off screen after locking screen? Similar to how Gnome does? Googling helped me little with old articles.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I think plasma uses the same countdownfor screen deactivation after logout than inside a session.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avinash512, .
<nalck> Should I report bugs to Kubuntu launchpad or (using the built in Help > Report bug... feature) directly to the KDE bugtracker? The Kubuntu wiki seems to say the latter, but the wiki page also seems very old.
<valorie> nalck: #ubuntu+1
<valorie> and bug reporting - ask here!
<valorie> because KDE bugs are best reported to KDE, while our packaging bugs are things we can fix directly
<nalck> thanks valorie
<nalck> I am experiencing a strange kind of visual artifact (or is the term screen tearing?) in Konsole --- especially when exiting from interactive programs like top, htop, etc.
<valorie> I mean you can always file a biug on LP: in the commandline: ubuntu-bug packagename
<valorie> is the best
<valorie> and if it turns out to be a KDE bug, you can link them
<nalck> ok thanks
<valorie> hmm, that sounds like a video driver and/or compositor
<valorie> you can change compositor in systemsettings
<nalck> valorie: ok. what should I change it to?
<kalikatz> afternoon, any good alternate gmail apps for kde? kmail still broken.
<valorie> kalikatz: thunderbird?
<valorie> or change to plain - googlemail
<valorie> is what I hear
<valorie> google changed some API
<kalikatz> ya was hoping for something diffrent, new, or whatever.
<valorie> email gets more and more difficult
<valorie> more spam, changing APIs
<valorie> etc.
<kalikatz> ya
<nalck> valorie, thanks for taking time to help me. for what it's worth I found the reason behind my bug here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044351/konsole-terminal-showing-tearing-when-running-commands
<valorie> interesting, nalck
<valorie> there have been recent improvements in scaling, especially on nvidia
<nalck> I am on an all-AMD system, but my 1080p leads me to use 1.2 or 1.3
<nalck> one of the reasons why I use Kubuntu is how easy that is to do on this laptop :)
<nalck> this article also seems related: https://cullmann.io/posts/kde-qt-highdpi-scaling/
<nalck> of interest is how the article mentions that 1.2 is bad for the floating-point math, but the "Display" menu doesn't offer the proposed better alternative of 1.25, it just skips to 1.3
<nalck> ok sorry for the spam, I'll stop here. Looks like my issue is fixed upstream, would be cool to have this in the 19.10 release if feasible for people who use fractional scaling: https://phabricator.kde.org/D24321
<valorie> it will be available in backports soon
#kubuntu 2019-10-05
<IrcsomeBot> Declan Newman was added by: Declan Newman
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @nalck, landing in 5.18, which won't be out until next year
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Has been suggested, but people then decided against if I recall correctly.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Yeah, KDE reverted the change that made it small.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Morning Rik! Which people?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, But it is dark in the life environment. I am not talking about size but about a totally different icon. I am not home now so I cannot show you what the better one looks like.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Did you install the 5.17 beta?
<IrcsomeBot> Skye Horton was added by: Skye Horton
<IrcsomeBot> Jayden Perry was added by: Jayden Perry
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Just installed the Kubuntu 19.10 beta image and updated.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Wanted to stay as stock as possible. I thought that this would be most helpful.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It is the small monchrome icon here on an all updateed 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, That's really weird. I have the same effect on all my machines with Kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 18.04 will have the coloured one
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thought that it might be because I use breeze dark, but even when I change back to the Kubuntu desktop sceme, it stays the same.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, On a standard sized panel anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Pardon me? The size changes the icon?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I thought they are scaled vector grafics!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Yes. In 18.04 if you reduce the panel height a bit, it will switch to the monochrome. … In Plasma 5.16 in 19.10, they locked it to the monochrome
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> KDE do weird things with icon sizing in the panel!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://phabricator.kde.org/D21593
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Well, in yesterday's install of Kubuntu 19.10 it changed. That's all I can say.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They then decide that was the wrong thing to do, and have reverted that chage for Plasma 5.17. Which is why I asked if you were on the 5.17 beta.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, So in 5.17 there is not even a theoretical lock to the monochrome icon?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Only if you reduce the panel height a little so it decides to switch to the smaller monochrome
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Incredible! If it were a bug, it would be annoying. But if that is a conscious decision, it is point blank crazy!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I am tempted to patch to revert their revert, but then I will probably get complaints that the icon stays too small in big panels!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Actually on my desktop it is quite high since it uses a 4k 27" monitor, but on my 1080p 13" laptop it is quite narrow.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Why would it not scale? Is it not a scalable vector graphic?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yes, but KDE have chose not to use them that way.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Sometimes KDE drives me up the wall. Such a technically great DE but such weird decisions!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> That's why I like Kubuntu, you cushin the blow of KDE nonsense a bit. Thanks again for that!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QV0uuNN2/file_18694.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> Vojta Černý was added by: Vojta Černý
<IrcsomeBot> <Vojta Černý> Hello, could anyone please help me with decimal comma/point problem? I want to use decimal comma on numeric keypad, but it types decimal point. I have set Czech in Formats under Regional settings in System settings, but that doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Howdy!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hey!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> @Vojta Černý, Did you try under keyboard hardware and layout?  Layouts allows for more granular selection
<ceibal> hola
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
#kubuntu 2019-10-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Vojta Černý> @fairhb, Where exactly can I find it there? I don't see an option to customize the keys of a layout. There are only options to add or remove layouts.
<valorie> @Vojta Černý - I think that is outside of KDE software
<valorie> xkey or so
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys
<valorie> that was totally wrong, except that this is "below" kde software
<Guest14847> hola, buenas
<Guest14847> algun español?
<user|1032> hi, how can I use the login virtual keyboard always? where can I swich on?
<user|1032> I downloaded the onboard app, but I want to use the default virtual keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> Manishshukla was added by: Manishshukla
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|56101> how to install intel proprietary drivres on kubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> user|56101, via driver manager.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @user|56101, Anybody, do we need to still tell him to get the nvidia ppa or is the newest now directly in the Ubuntu archives?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, I have not done version checks for ages, so not sure. Newer Nvidia was meant to be being backported, but as my card is old and rubbish, it doesn't effect me. 😢
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I cannot say either on my Kubuntu 18.04 install I have the ppa enabled.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @user|56101, If you get a number in the driver name of 430 or higher, then you are good! If not google nvidia ppa or get back to us. Enjoy Kubuntu!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills Kmail on 19.10 does not use an email account for me. My @gmx.de account is listed in the settings, but there apparently is no syncing of folders or messages.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> just meaned as feedback for 19.10. I do not need this to work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> btw, I am seeding the 19.10 beta image as well as all current versions of kubuntu via torrent.
<denis_> t
<user|63228> does anyone speaks German?
<ylli9> ja
<ylli9> aber nicht so viel
<user|63228> Habe zwar Xubuntu vermute aber das ist fast das selbe. eine Hardware wird nicht erkannt, kann keinen Treiber installieren. Was soll ich machen
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hallo 63228!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Versuche mal, "treiber" im Startmenü einzugeben.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sonst schreib mal, welche Hardware das ist.
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> @user|63228, Dazu müsste man die Hardware erfahren
<IrcsomeBot> honywiru was added by: honywiru
